# [Official] MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Club



## eclipseaudio4

*The Official MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners
Club*










*Members List*

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Auak7crpAs7ydGJUWHg0TWdPMXI5dlh3dnJNdDF0UGc&w=100&h=500 Google Spreadsheet

If you would like anything changed in the roster please PM me and I will gladly do it.

*MSI Links*
CPU support
Manual
Official Bios
Beta Bios *use at your own risk*
OCZ beta bios *use at your own risk*
Drivers
Not MSI but CCC drivers

*Guides*
Bios flashing guides
Phenom II OC guide
CPU-Z download and instructions
Ganged vs Unganged memory
Everything you need to know about dual channel memory
Everything you need to know about DDR, DDR2, and DDR3
X-Fire + Physx guide

How to remove your NB/mosfet/SB heatsinks. By mangoSeed

Mastiffman's HT sync flood error report
mduclow's down and dirty PII overclocking
MSI's response to mduclow regarding NB temperatures.

*Monitoring and other Software*
Everest Trail editions
Core Temp
CPU-Z
Prime 95
Intel Burn test v2.4
driver sweeper
GPU-Z

voltage point locations

*FAQ*in progress

Q: "How do I change the voltages in BIOS?"
A: Use the + and - keys(on the number pad) or the page up and page down.

Q: "Can I use DDR2 with this MB?"
A: Unfortunately no. IIRC all AM3 MB's use DDR3 exclusively.

Q: "Why wont my RAM work at its rated specs?"
A: Each set is different, but anything over 1333 is an overclock for the IMC. Also most RAM manufactures give a range of voltages(ex. 1.5-1.7) make sure to try manually setting your voltage to the higher of the two. Another thing, you may have to bump the CPU-NB volts to 1.3 or so depending on your exact setup. (let us know what is going on and we will try to help!)

Q: "will my RAM fit?"
A: That will depend on your setup. The ram slots are quite close to the CPU but with most if not all HSF's as long as your Ram is less then 1.5" tall it will fit.(ask to be sure)

Q: "which SATA ports should I use for raid?"
A: You will want to use the black ports as they are going to give you more speed.

*Resident Guru's:
*
RAID or SSD: mduclow
RAM speeds and timmings: Mastiffman

All you owners out there let's discuss!

CPU highest stable overclock - All AM3 CPU's
Highest stable NB speed
Highest stable HT Link speed
Memory Speeds and Timings
Voltages
Temps
and anything else you can think of!

I know MSI have been slated but I really think they have got their act together with this board and have produced one of the best AM3 boards on the market! If you still don't believe me check out the ratings other owners have given this board in the member roster.









If your a member stick this in your sig!

Code:



Code:


[CODE][URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/528400-official-msi-790fx-gd70-owners-club.html"][CENTER][B][U]:wheee:The Official MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Thread:wheee:[/U][/B][/CENTER][/URL]
[CENTER]:DPlease Check OP for Basic Settings and Tips on this Board, Before Posting Questions.. Thanks!:D[/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Club Founder: Riskitall84


----------



## bluepiglet

read a lot about that mobo. it looks so sexy that sometimes makes me consider switching to amd......


----------



## gerikoh

i love that mobo's layout.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

read a lot about that mobo. it looks so sexy that sometimes makes me considering switching to amd......
Yea it really is pretty! We have heard a lot about its looks but really want to gather the owners together and compare results in detail!

Quote:

i love that mobo's layout.
One of the best AMD boards I've worked with


----------



## cbr600

I love my GD70. I got my 955 clocked at 3.8 at 1.42 volts with Vdrop at 1.4 and I'm 100% stable at that. I can boot into windows at 4.0-4.1 have not tried higher but have not got stable at 4.0 yet







Great board so far. Lets start a thread for it see if anyone is getting 4.0 stable and there settings and all.


----------



## Chucklez

I have one and so far I have been lovin it, but its not running now getting new ram for it so hopefully some 6GB G.Skill 2000 ram will up my performance


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

I love my GD70. I got my 955 clocked at 3.8 at 1.42 volts with Vdrop at 1.4 and I'm 100% stable at that. I can boot into windows at 4.0-4.1 have not tried higher but have not got stable at 4.0 yet Great board so far. Lets start a thread for it see if anyone is getting 4.0 stable and there settings and all.
Good to see your up and running - Know you had probs in the beginning


----------



## Chucklez

Hey its *Unofficial* now but hopefuly it can be Official soon!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Hey its *Unofficial* now but hopefuly it can be Official soon!
Yea hope so! Will so some more work on the opening thread tonight!

So your experience with the board been good so far? Thats gonna be a hell of an overclock to get your Ram to 2000Mhz!

Looking forward to seein those results!


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Thats gonna be a hell of an overclock to get your Ram to 2000Mhz!

Looking forward to seein those results!

Haha Well I hope it works or thats some $170 down the drain. But Im sure it will work


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Haha Well I hope it works or thats some $170 down the drain. But Im sure it will work
Looking forward to seein it! The new BIOS has def made mem overclocking more stable!









Ok so here is a little glimpse of my system - ThIs isnt as far as I can go but with my memory, NB and CPU where it is its fast as hell!


----------



## Chucklez

Nice Dude







! Hopefully I can get my system back togeather as soon as I get my memory.


----------



## reedo

i love my mobo


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

i love my mobo
Yea me too - Thats one sweet rig you got man!

How far have you pushed your 955?


----------



## cbr600

Reedo how far you pushed your 955 with that 8G of 1600


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
Reedo how far you pushed your 955 with that 8G of 1600

im only at 3.6 my heatsink blows(its a v1







), but its going under water this week


----------



## reedo

i cant get anything to clock well either (cause im a noob) if yall have any pointers please shoot em my way every time i play with any of the multipliers it wont post


----------



## dennisjai

my god, that is the most beautiful motherboard i've ever seen.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennisjai* 
my god, that is the most beautiful motherboard i've ever seen.

Isn't it


----------



## cbr600

Reedo what bios do you have? I had the same problem I got mine out of the box and it had bios 1.1. When I tried to up anything it would not post but then I flashed the bios to 1.3 and overclock city lol.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Reedo what bios do you have? I had the same problem I got mine out of the box and it had bios 1.1. When I tried to up anything it would not post but then I flashed the bios to 1.3 and overclock city lol.
Agreed - Make sure you have the bios 1.3 as it deals with some of the RAM instability issues as you your running 8gb's!!!


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Agreed - Make sure you have the bios 1.3 as it deals with some of the RAM instability issues as you your running 8gb's!!!

right then, how do i do that (this is my first enthusiast level machine)


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

right then, how do i do that (this is my first enthusiast level machine)
Ok you can download the new bios from here dont use the MSI live software that comes with the board as ive found it to be rather unstable! - http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740

Do you have a USB stick?


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennisjai* 
my god, that is the most beautiful motherboard i've ever seen.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Isn't it









I totally agree beautiful and a beast!


----------



## Riskitall84

Come on GD70 owners! Are there really that few of us with this board!


----------



## McDown

Asus boys hunting us


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok you can download the new bios from here dont use the MSI live software that comes with the board as ive found it to be rather unstable! - http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740

Do you have a USB stick?

yes i doski running 1.3 and it is good


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

yes I doski running 1.3 and it is good
I noticed a massive improvement going over to 1.3. Could not get past 3.6 stable with my NB over 2.4 and my Ram at 1600.

Now stable at 3.7Ghz with my NB at 2.64Ghz and my ram at 1600 @ 7-7-7-24

Can't wait for the next bios update! This board is still young and I think we can expect improvement with each new bios









Also I really need to get me a 955!!!! Lol!! So jealous of you guys!


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
I noticed a massive improvement going over to 1.3. Could not get past 3.6 stable with my NB over 2.4 and my Ram at 1600.

Now stable at 3.7Ghz with my NB at 2.64Ghz and my ram at 1600 @ 7-7-7-24

Canâ€™t wait for the next bios update! This board is still young and I think we can expect improvement with each new bios









Also I really need to get me a 955!!!! Lol!! So jealous of you guys!

they are quite nice, but just you wait till i get my wc loop on this badboy and put it in my from scratch case(still working on design) then im gonna push as hard as i can


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

they are quite nice, but just you wait till i get my wc loop on this badboy and put it in my from scratch case(still working on design) then im gonna push as hard as i can
Yea am gonna try and trade my 720 for a 955 I think! You should get some good results on water! You should be able to push a 1.6Vcore and maybe higher!


----------



## reedo

running stable at 3.7 ghz right nowski


----------



## Riskitall84

Nice! What Vcore are you using?

Have you overclocked your 4890's?


----------



## reedo

my vcore and vdrop are the same as cbr's but my board is power hungry my dram is @ like 1.65 i believe for an mild oc @1632
and yea i have oced the 4890s i wish i had bought the asus however for the voltage tuner, (having trouble doing it via rivatuner)


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



my vcore and vdrop are the same as cbr's but my board is power hungry my dram is @ like 1.65 i believe for an mild oc @1632


Im running my ram at 1.8! Gonna try and get that down later I think as mines not even overclocked.


----------



## cbr600

Hey reedo what are your setting in your bios. I have not even changed much because I really don't got time on weekdays but to get 3.8 by upping the vcore in bios to 1.42 and NB-cpu volts to 1.2. I'm just using the multiplier at this point. My ram is at 1600 at 7-7-7-20.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


Hey reedo what are your setting in your bios. I have not even changed much because I really don't got time on weekdays but to get 3.8 by upping the vcore in bios to 1.42 and NB-cpu volts to 1.2. I'm just using the multiplier at this point. My ram is at 1600 at 7-7-7-20.


im actuly away from my lovely currently, im in waco tx


----------



## cbr600

OK guys been playing around today with it and I'm at 4.0 stable. I'm like so pumped right now that I want to jump up and down lol JK. Anyways here are my specs for 3.8 and 4.0 look at what it takes for the 200MHZ.

3.8 
200x19
vcore 1.40
NB 1.2

4.0
200X20
vcore 1.5
NB 1.35


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


OK guys been playing around today with it and I'm at 4.0 stable. I'm like so pumped right now that I want to jump up and down lol JK. Anyways here are my specs for 3.8 and 4.0 look at what it takes for the 200MHZ.

3.8 
200x19
vcore 1.40
NB 1.2

4.0
200X20
vcore 1.5
NB 1.35


Prime stable? Can we see some screenies?


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
OK guys been playing around today with it and I'm at 4.0 stable. I'm like so pumped right now that I want to jump up and down lol JK. Anyways here are my specs for 3.8 and 4.0 look at what it takes for the 200MHZ.

3.8
200x19
vcore 1.40
NB 1.2

4.0
200X20
vcore 1.5
NB 1.35

nice clocks, i can boot my 720 up to 3.99 with 1.456v in cpuz (1.475v) in bios but can't run 3d though. when i up the volts it doesn't wanna boot, i think its because of my temps


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
OK guys been playing around today with it and I'm at 4.0 stable. I'm like so pumped right now that I want to jump up and down lol JK. Anyways here are my specs for 3.8 and 4.0 look at what it takes for the 200MHZ.

3.8
200x19
vcore 1.40
NB 1.2

4.0
200X20
vcore 1.5
NB 1.35

nice job cbr that straight up gangstah are you clocked with fsb or did you play with the cpu mult as well
ps what are your temps like @4 with the mugen 2


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
I noticed a massive improvement going over to 1.3. Could not get past 3.6 stable with my NB over 2.4 and my Ram at 1600.

Now stable at 3.7Ghz with my NB at 2.64Ghz and my ram at 1600 @ 7-7-7-24

Canâ€™t wait for the next bios update! This board is still young and I think we can expect improvement with each new bios









Also I really need to get me a 955!!!! Lol!! So jealous of you guys!

they already have the 1.4b3 bios now if you're still at 1.3b7

don't get the 955, wait for the 965 which is at 3.4 out of the box


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
they already have the 1.4b3 bios now if you're still at 1.3b7

don't get the 955, wait for the 965 which is at 3.4 out of the box

its funny how briefly cutting edge is in fact cutting edge


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



OK guys been playing around today with it and I'm at 4.0 stable. I'm like so pumped right now that I want to jump up and down lol JK. Anyways here are my specs for 3.8 and 4.0 look at what it takes for the 200MHZ.


Nice man - Is it stable at 4Ghz? Wanna see some screenies!!!

Quote:



its funny how briefly cutting edge is in fact cutting edge


It is! Am looking to get a 955 still though dont think the 965 is gonna be worth the extra cash.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



they already have the 1.4b3


Has anyone managed to get a copy of the new BIOS?


----------



## beefdog

Im doing alittle bit of nb and memory clocking atm...everytime i go up to 3.9ghz the imc has a fit...so im gonna get its ass stable so i can do 3.9 24/7.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Im doing alittle bit of nb and memory clocking atm...everytime i go up to 3.9ghz the imc has a fit...so im gonna get its ass stable so i can do 3.9 24/7
Lookin forward to seein those results! Come on I wanna see a 4Ghz 955 on this board!!


----------



## beefdog

Im hoping to get some results up tonight...i actually took vista 64 off for vista 32 so i can hit 3.9....im priming at 3.92 now with 1333 memory 6 6 6 18 timings (1.65v memory) and 2600 nb...im hoping i found the sweet spot cos ive been over a month with this...im determined to get atleast 3.9ghz for 24/7


----------



## cbr600

I will get screen shots up of the 4.0 as soon as I can I dont have alot of time to play around with it after work as I work 12 hour days. I will let it run prime for an hour and post screens will run for longer this weekend if you guys need more proof.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


I will get screen shots up of the 4.0 as soon as I can I dont have alot of time to play around with it after work as I work 12 hour days. I will let it run prime for an hour and post screens will run for longer this weekend if you guys need more proof.


pics or its not real please jk


----------



## cbr600

Sorry guys did not get to run it vary long today so I just hit some prime95 one pass. Like I said I will have to do more this weekend I'm really trying to lower my volts before I make it 100% for the 955 thread. So I just throw some volts at it and ran it today.

Here is some pics had to use my camera because for some reason my print screen button does not work.


----------



## AMDpowaa

Just ordered this motherboard a few days ago. Should be recieving it on Thursday, gonna be outta town until Sunday though. So I'll get around to putting together the below signature'd rig.

any tips on initial processes on trying to do a bit of OC'ing?

I wanna get my ram up to the 1600 rating, otherwise, just looking for a suttle CPU OC, most likley more on the GPU clocking side of things though.

Any advice is always appreciated

Thanks


----------



## beefdog

If any of you guys follow me on youtube, this is what i have been doing for quite awhile. I promised myself that i would get 3.9ghz stable...and it seems as tho i got 17mhz higher...so ill call it 3.92ghz prime stable

I know that super pi 1m dont mean anything towards stability but i can honestly say that this is the most stable overclock ive ever had.


----------



## CAHOP240

I've been wondering about getting this MB but was concerned about finding memory to run stably at 1600 and can OC pretty well. Any advice? I was leaning towards some Corsair XMS3's. Any suggestions?


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Has anyone managed to get a copy of the new BIOS?


here you go
http://forum-de.msi.com/index.php?pa...eNo=5&e2c778b9


----------



## CAHOP240

Jus pulled the trigger on this board and some TW3X4G1600C9DHX's. Can't wait to see how far I can push this 955.


----------



## reedo

mine is now on water, cpu only


----------



## beefdog

Im starting to figure this board out....i could never go over 244 fsb on this cpu on any other board. Ive hit 340 today and im sitting at 300 now


----------



## Riskitall84

Thread is looking good guys!

Not gonna be around for a while as I have no internet for the next 4 weeks









Keep pushing this board and hopefully I can be back soon to do some updates!!


----------



## beefdog

4.2Ghz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598317

And i was able to get a super pi 1m done @ 4.1ghz but i had the wrong tab open in cpuz...but ill show you anyways


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefdog*


4.2Ghz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598317

And i was able to get a super pi 1m done @ 4.1ghz but i had the wrong tab open in cpuz...but ill show you anyways


very nice, beefdog!


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefdog*


4.2Ghz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598317

And i was able to get a super pi 1m done @ 4.1ghz but i had the wrong tab open in cpuz...but ill show you anyways


awesome beefdog, nice chip and very nice clocks!! how much volt did it take you to get 4.2? will post some of my benches soon


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Hello all,

I am rather new to overclocking and have only oced my cpu. Currently running the GD-70 original bios







(need to flash that soon....) with a phenom 2 X4 810. I have had the system for some time now (marchish). Last night I decided to explore the limits of the cpu and board. Using only the oc dial (1mhz stepping) and amd overdrive to view the speed and temps ect. At 1.325v (stock from what I can tell) I managed to take it from 2600mhz and get it to 3042. 234mhz @ 13x. I ran overdrives benchmark to put a bit of stress and got temps around 48c (stock air cooled).... I would like to take it further but I get lockup past 3042 I think I need to give it a few more volts but im unsure how to do this. Can I change the voltage in overdrive or does it have to be done in bios and if so were do change that in the bios?? Also how do I get my memory to run at rated 1600 instead of the 1333??? I explored around the bios a bit and could not find a way to change it. Any and all help is appriciated.

Thanks,
Naut


----------



## Hancor

Issue I am having... can someone let me know what they think or has someone ran into this.

I am running BIOS version 1.3, AMD Phenom x3 720, Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1333MHz DDR3, RAID Zero RaptorXs (2), and CrossfireX XFX 4870s 1GB (2).

I will be running along fine and my system will just hang for about 2-4 seconds and then release. It will run fine for hours and then it will do it again. It seem to do it when I was in games, but now it has been happening randomly. This only happen after I upgraded my system. The new parts are the CPU, Memory and Motherboard. I did a fresh Windows Vista install also. I have tried different memory and it didn't change anything. It also would hang. The memory was Corsair so it was completely different maker. So I am left to the CPU, MB or maybe RAID controller which is ran through a PCI slot. The RAID controller is this one: http://www.provantage.com/syba-multi...6~7SYBB00H.htm. This controller worked fine on my previous motherboard which was the DFI 790FX chipset AM2+ motherboard. I have tried a different PCI slot also. I tried different RAM slots too.

Any ideas!?!?


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


Hello all,

I am rather new to overclocking and have only oced my cpu. Currently running the GD-70 original bios







(need to flash that soon....) with a phenom 2 X4 810. I have had the system for some time now (marchish). Last night I decided to explore the limits of the cpu and board. Using only the oc dial (1mhz stepping) and amd overdrive to view the speed and temps ect. At 1.325v (stock from what I can tell) I managed to take it from 2600mhz and get it to 3042. 234mhz @ 13x. I ran overdrives benchmark to put a bit of stress and got temps around 48c (stock air cooled).... I would like to take it further but I get lockup past 3042 I think I need to give it a few more volts but im unsure how to do this. Can I change the voltage in overdrive or does it have to be done in bios and if so were do change that in the bios?? Also how do I get my memory to run at rated 1600 instead of the 1333??? I explored around the bios a bit and could not find a way to change it. Any and all help is appriciated.

Thanks,
Naut


You can change the voltage in AOD (overdrive) just to experiment with. AOD has a slider bar that increases the voltage slightly each time. Since you got all the way up there on stock I'd go with 1.35 or 1.38 or what ever the closest you can get to those values in AOD. Once you get a good voltage that you're comfortable with as far as speed and heat you can go into the MSI cell menu and change it in the BIOS so that it stays that way for good. Not sure where in the Cell menu it is since i haven't gotten my board yet but I've worked with MSI boards before and I know its in there. Since you upped your northbridge your memory should be OC'd a bit as well. I know on my ASUS board theres a section I can go in to manually change my DDR speeds from 400 - 800 - 1066. Again I'm not sure where it is in the MSI bios but it most likely is under the Cell menu as well. If I'm wrong then im sure these guys who actually have the board can tell you.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

I saw the slide bar in AOD but it was all the way up at 1.325..... I guess I need to explore some more....


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


I saw the slide bar in AOD but it was all the way up at 1.325..... I guess I need to explore some more....


The slider bar should allow you to go much higher than that. It should go all the way up to 1.55 or 1.6 or something along those lines. Do you know what version of AOD you're using?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Not positive at the moment(at work) If I remember right I believe I d/led from AMD website in march/April ish(09)


----------



## reedo

Im finally getting some decent oc's it looks like i need to rma my mushkin ram wont boot over 1333


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hancor* 
Issue I am having... can someone let me know what they think or has someone ran into this.

I am running BIOS version 1.3, AMD Phenom x3 720, Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1333MHz DDR3, RAID Zero RaptorXs (2), and CrossfireX XFX 4870s 1GB (2).

I will be running along fine and my system will just hang for about 2-4 seconds and then release. It will run fine for hours and then it will do it again. It seem to do it when I was in games, but now it has been happening randomly. This only happen after I upgraded my system. The new parts are the CPU, Memory and Motherboard. I did a fresh Windows Vista install also. I have tried different memory and it didn't change anything. It also would hang. The memory was Corsair so it was completely different maker. So I am left to the CPU, MB or maybe RAID controller which is ran through a PCI slot. The RAID controller is this one: http://www.provantage.com/syba-multi...6~7SYBB00H.htm. This controller worked fine on my previous motherboard which was the DFI 790FX chipset AM2+ motherboard. I have tried a different PCI slot also. I tried different RAM slots too.

Any ideas!?!?

Yeah, hancor and I switched ram. His ram runs fine in my system, but his system still hangs with my ram. I am leaning more towards it being his motherboard than anything else, since cpu's rarely have issues and his raid card worked fine in his old system.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
Im finally getting some decent oc's it looks like i need to rma my mushkin ram wont boot over 1333

I believe that is an issue with the 790 chipset in general and not so much your ram... all four slots populated = chipset not likey.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


Yeah, hancor and I switched ram. His ram runs fine in my system, but his system still hangs with my ram. I am leaning more towards it being his motherboard than anything else, since cpu's rarely have issues and his raid card worked fine in his old system.

I believe that is an issue with the 790 chipset in general and not so much your ram... all four slots populated = chipset not likey.


i tried to check them with one dimm at a time as well no booting no matter how many under or over volted at 1600 windows hangs at boot and hopefully thats something they fix in bios 1.4 nevermind talked to muskin this stuff wont even boot until 1.8-1.9v, dram crazy high


----------



## beefdog

Heres some more benches:









Fastest Pi ive gotten soo far:


----------



## ridn3y

very good pi time beefdog, i think you could still do better time with the ht link speed to 2000~2100 and further raising your nb to 2900~3000







but anyways still a very good time already. and nice scores on 3dmark06. do you sleep? lol


----------



## burrbit

im definitely pickin up this motherboard when i build my phenom 2 machine


----------



## beefdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
very good pi time beefdog, i think you could still do better time with the ht link speed to 2000~2100 and further raising your nb to 2900~3000







but anyways still a very good time already. and nice scores on 3dmark06. do you sleep? lol

lol thanks. I pretty much sleep all day, go to work and think what else i could do to get this higher, come home and i have from about 1am to 6am to get these settings together. Its like a routine anymore lol.


----------



## ridn3y

okay here's some of my benches

super pi 1m (close to beefdogs time, but not close enough







)










super pi 32m










3dmark06 1 x 4770










3dmark06 2 x 4770










so what are you guys waiting for??? buy that damn board now! lol....


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Results from last night. I found out I was looking at the wrong slider and Figured out how to bump the cpu voltage. So last night this was were i crashed to reboot... Just under 3200 on cpu(from 2600) Votage was at 1.349. I got an AOD benchmark off at around 3175 @ 1.349v it scored just below 9700 and the high temp got right around 49c ( fan had not hit max rpm yet either) So ive got a bit more play room.

After reboot I went into bios to reset the oc dial and noticed my nb was around 2400mhz so in the 2300mhz it was semi stable..... I am going to start ocing by multipyer to see what the old 810 can actually do. I thinks some of my unstableness may be associated with OCing everything instead of just the CPU....

Let me know if anything in the post seems out of ordinary.. or if Im going to blow my computer up.


----------



## HACKhalo2

Has anyone had a problem with the Voltage Regulators on the board blowing up after a certian voltage? I was reading on Legit Reviews that this board has faulty Voltage Regulators.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beefdog* 
4.2Ghz Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598317

And i was able to get a super pi 1m done @ 4.1ghz but i had the wrong tab open in cpuz...but ill show you anyways

Sweet beefdog







! And Yeah just waiting on my new 4890 to come and Ill see how far I can push my tridents and my 955


----------



## Swiftes

Awesome looking board with great layout, makes me wanna go AMD again!


----------



## Gizmo

Yay for fellow GD70 people. Not going to lie...I bought it for looks rather than performance, but that's due more to my epic level of noobishness than the board's performance.


----------



## mxthunder

Hey ridn3y.. can I ask what stepping your 720 is?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm an owner, haven't used it much because I had to RMA my Proc and RMA my case also lol. Card holder broke


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Hey ridn3y.. can I ask what stepping your 720 is?


i'm not too familiar with steppings but it says

0904epmw
caczc for imc??

and it does not unlock the 4th core


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Okay so ive updated bios to 1.3 and AOD is 3.02.... I cannot seem to get my multiplier above 13x on my cpu. Has anyone else run into this problem? If so how do you fix this?


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
Okay so ive updated bios to 1.3 and AOD is 3.02.... I cannot seem to get my multiplier above 13x on my cpu. Has anyone else run into this problem? If so how do you fix this?

The default clock speed of your CPU is 2.6 right? If you have an 810 I don't think your CPU has an unlocked multiplier. so it should remain at 13.

EDIT: yea I just checked on Newegg to make sure and the 810 is a non-BlackEdition. The AMD processors that have "unlocked" multipliers, meaning you can make it either higher or lower are the BE or Black Edition cpu's. The only way you're going to be able to OC is through the FSB Frequency. FSB x Multiplier = CPU frequency.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Awesome looking board with great layout, makes me wanna go AMD again!









Made me, Was thinking of a Intel C2Q but got this and a 955 and dont regret it


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

I had that suspicion....... okay well i can go lower just not higher so ill have to lower some of the other multipliers to push the cpu past 3200... I think the max is 600 or so on the board as far as mhz goes does anyone by chance know the max on the 810?


----------



## ridn3y

IIRC based from the am3 punch oc guide by msi, the maximum they had for the 810 was 3.9


----------



## kaioshine

I'm also a proud new owner of the 790FX-GD70. I just placed my order for my new gaming rig, this will be my first time really getting into overclocking, although I've built my own for the past 15 years.

I was out of the loop since my last build about 2 years ago, so i actually had a question for others with this board. I read somewhere that when you run 4 sticks in dual channel mode, there's a drop in the bandwith. I bought 4 sticks of Mushkin DDR3 1333, one the price was right, and second, someone was stating that the 1600s weren't worth when running 4 sticks because of the bandwith drop.

Now, I'm uncertain to the validity of their statement, maybe some people could help clarify. Also, do you think that the 4x2GB of Mushkin 1.5v DDR 1333 (model 996585) is still a good choice for my setup, will it handle some mild overclocking? I tried to piece together the best system for my budget, with quality parts, low heat, and low sound emissions, while having the option to overclock to satisfy future needs.

Also, first time user, long time reader, nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Riskitall84

Man no internet is really starting to suck!!!

How are you guys doin with the new bios? Seen any improvements?

Am thinking of changing the thread to an owners club what you guy's think?

Should have my own internet up and running in about 10 days so ill be posting my latest results!

So do we have anyone here with a stable 4.0 on a 955?

Chucklez - How did you do with your new G.Skills?


----------



## Hancor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hancor* 
Issue I am having... can someone let me know what they think or has someone ran into this.

I am running BIOS version 1.3, AMD Phenom x3 720, Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1333MHz DDR3, RAID Zero RaptorXs (2), and CrossfireX XFX 4870s 1GB (2).

I will be running along fine and my system will just hang for about 2-4 seconds and then release. It will run fine for hours and then it will do it again. It seem to do it when I was in games, but now it has been happening randomly. This only happen after I upgraded my system. The new parts are the CPU, Memory and Motherboard. I did a fresh Windows Vista install also. I have tried different memory and it didn't change anything. It also would hang. The memory was Corsair so it was completely different maker. So I am left to the CPU, MB or maybe RAID controller which is ran through a PCI slot. The RAID controller is this one: http://www.provantage.com/syba-multi...6~7SYBB00H.htm. This controller worked fine on my previous motherboard which was the DFI 790FX chipset AM2+ motherboard. I have tried a different PCI slot also. I tried different RAM slots too.

Any ideas!?!?

I know that no one replied to this issue I was having. MSI finally did. They sent me a beta BIOS 1.46. This seems to have fixed my issue at this time. I ran Prime95 on it for a long time and never received any errors. Also this BIOS has the unlock feature for the locked cores. My 720 has a bad core. It wouldn't allow me to boot. So mine is a true x3.


----------



## Hancor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaioshine* 
I'm also a proud new owner of the 790FX-GD70. I just placed my order for my new gaming rig, this will be my first time really getting into overclocking, although I've built my own for the past 15 years.

I was out of the loop since my last build about 2 years ago, so i actually had a question for others with this board. I read somewhere that when you run 4 sticks in dual channel mode, there's a drop in the bandwith. I bought 4 sticks of Mushkin DDR3 1333, one the price was right, and second, someone was stating that the 1600s weren't worth when running 4 sticks because of the bandwith drop.

Now, I'm uncertain to the validity of their statement, maybe some people could help clarify. Also, do you think that the 4x2GB of Mushkin 1.5v DDR 1333 (model 996585) is still a good choice for my setup, will it handle some mild overclocking? I tried to piece together the best system for my budget, with quality parts, low heat, and low sound emissions, while having the option to overclock to satisfy future needs.

Also, first time user, long time reader, nice to meet everyone!

Gratz on getting back into the overclocking world. Mushkin, you can't go wrong there!








I had some Mushkin DDR2 on my last AM2+ setup. When I went to AM3, I got the Crucial DDR3 1333 MHz. This stuff is awesome. It overclocks so easy to 1600 MHZ and beyond. I do not think you will have any issues with Mushkin either. Go luck and let us know if you come across anything you might need some help with. This is a fun mobo. I had some issues at first, but it seems to have been fixed with this beta bios MSI sent me last night. Only thing about having 4 sticks is that sometimes they will not overclock as easy as just having 2 sticks. You will just have to try your luck at it.


----------



## CAHOP240

Just set my system up last night and reinstalled Windows and will hopefully start my OC process again tonight. I have a question though, has anyone been able to get their CPU up to around 3.8 - 3.9 with their memory running @ 1600. If so, what kind of timings/voltages seem to work best or would staying around 1333 make for a more stable OC?


----------



## Kryton

Just ordered one to use with a 720 BE and some OCZ RAM to start things off here.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227300

I will get around to buying another set of RAM later, right now I just need to get it up and running but I've always had good luck with OCZ in the past. Will post up what it can do once it's together and I've had time to learn what it likes for OC'ing. This will be used with H2O for cooling so temps shoudn't be a real problem.


----------



## kaioshine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hancor* 
Gratz on getting back into the overclocking world. Mushkin, you can't go wrong there!








I had some Mushkin DDR2 on my last AM2+ setup. When I went to AM3, I got the Crucial DDR3 1333 MHz. This stuff is awesome. It overclocks so easy to 1600 MHZ and beyond. I do not think you will have any issues with Mushkin either. Go luck and let us know if you come across anything you might need some help with. This is a fun mobo. I had some issues at first, but it seems to have been fixed with this beta bios MSI sent me last night. Only thing about having 4 sticks is that sometimes they will not overclock as easy as just having 2 sticks. You will just have to try your luck at it.

Thanks bud, I'm really looking forward to it. Although my Sapphire Vapor-X 4890 has a mild factory OC of the GPU of only 20mhz, the GDDR5 was boosted up to 1050Mhz, and It's whisper quiet. It's not the fastest 4890 off the shelf, but It's very well built, runs nice and cool, and you can barely hear the thing at 100% fan speed.


----------



## cbr600

CAHOP240 I got 3.8 for 24hour use with my ram at 1600 and can go higher on the cpu if I really want to push it. My cpu volts are 1.42 with v drop 1.4 and NB at 1.2 all stable for 10 hours.


----------



## JoeDevPR

Has anyone with this board managed to change the supplied NB,SB heatsink with something similar to this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018

or a passive one? or does they work well. I plan on buying it on monday and also plan to OC everything on it !! with air cooling







any input?

ty


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeDevPR* 
Has anyone with this board managed to change the supplied NB,SB heatsink with something similar to this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018

or a passive one? or does they work well. I plan on buying it on monday and also plan to OC everything on it !! with air cooling







any input?

ty

I can't say about using one of these with the MB but the cooler itself is good. If it will mount up, it should work.
Have three of these coolers with various boards and so far, they've been great. Here's a few hints on these coolers so you'll know beforehand if you get one for each chipset:

These come with a spacer ring used for mounting on naked core chipsets and you'll have to use it or risk crushing the chipset core. Just center it on the contact surface of the cooler, stick it on and it's ready. If using it on a chipset with a completely flat surface such as a NF2 chipset, no need to use this ring.

When mounting it, you should "Snug" it, do not actually torque it down esp with naked core chipsets. Of course this means a little pressure but not much, just enough to hold it firmly in place.
Also remember to remove the plastic film on it's base before mounting. It's easy to miss it being there if you're not paying attention.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Man no internet is really starting to suck!!!

How are you guys doin with the new bios? Seen any improvements?

Am thinking of changing the thread to an owners club what you guy's think?

Should have my own internet up and running in about 10 days so ill be posting my latest results!
So what do you guys think bout this becoming a club?

Quote:

CAHOP240 I got 3.8 for 24hour use with my ram at 1600 and can go higher on the cpu if I really want to push it. My cpu volts are 1.42 with v drop 1.4 and NB at 1.2 all stable for 10 hours.
That is a very nice overclock dude! have you tried lowering the VCore at all? Thinking you might be able to if its stable for 10 hours? Just curious! as that seems like a very good voltage for the Clock Speed









Quote:

Just set my system up last night and reinstalled Windows and will hopefully start my OC process again tonight. I have a question though, has anyone been able to get their CPU up to around 3.8 - 3.9 with their memory running @ 1600. If so, what kind of timings/voltages seem to work best or would staying around 1333 make for a more stable OC?
Dont see you having any probs getting to 1600. Dont forget though because the IMC is onbard the chips dont need the bandwidth as much as C2D so I would maybe go for 1333 with really tight timings and a nice NB overclock. Seemed to have the biggest impact for me though cause my Ram is 1600 I feel a need to run it at that speed and higher


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeDevPR* 
Has anyone with this board managed to change the supplied NB,SB heatsink with something similar to this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018

or a passive one? or does they work well. I plan on buying it on monday and also plan to OC everything on it !! with air cooling







any input?

ty

i would have loved to watercool mine with this if only i could afford it lol


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
So what do you guys think bout this becoming a club?

Club it up!

Quote:

Dont see you having any probs getting to 1600. Dont forget though because the IMC is onbard the chips dont need the bandwidth as much as C2D so I would maybe go for 1333 with really tight timings and a nice NB overclock. Seemed to have the biggest impact for me though cause my Ram is 1600 I feel a need to run it at that speed and higher








Did some testing last night and I've got my mem @ 1600 9-9-9-24; 1.8v and running at 3.6 @ 1.35v. That was just to get things started.

The biggest problem I have right now are all the different voltage settings this board has. I'm so used to only being concerned about the CPU, memory and sometimes the NB that I'm not sure where the volts should hover around for the other components. If anyone has a rule of thumb that they follow I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
So what do you guys think bout this becoming a club?

Id say make this a club, should be cool


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Okay i have pretty much pushed the 810 every way and come to these conclusions.

Max working clock for cpu: 3400
locked multiplier @ 13x
Temps stayed low all the way max temp at 3400 with stock cooler was like 49c

With this cpu you can leave all multipliers up when clocking to 3400 it was no less stable with nb and memory oc'd i actually got stuck at 3400 with all multiplyers down (nb at 2000 after oc'd) (ram around 1300)

Gotta run ill post a follow up


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


i would have loved to watercool mine with this if only i could afford it lol



























want, where do you get it


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


So what do you guys think bout this becoming a club?


club ftw this mb is shmexy


----------



## Kryton

I think making this a club is a great idea and why not do it?

We would all benefit from each other's experience with the MB by sharing info, comparing notes, letting others know what pieces of aftermarket stuff worked and what didn't with these.
Once I get my system ready, I'll see what it can do and at least post up how it's doing but know already I'll have plenty of questions since I'm coming straight from a 939 to an AM3 setup here.

It's going to be like starting over again but that's what makes this interesting.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

How do I raise my FSB without raising my memory frequency? I have Bios 1.4b2


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


How do I raise my FSB without raising my memory frequency? I have Bios 1.4b2


you would have to lower the frequency multiplier on your ram to up your fsb without ocing both cpu and ram


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Where is the RAM multiplier on the Cell Menu?


----------



## reedo

fsb/dram ratio will do it


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
fsb/dram ratio will do it

Only problem with that is you will most likely end up underclocking your mem..youll be limited by your cpu/mobo..but I guess if you have tight timings it may actually improve performance..all depends on if your using a mem intensive app or cpu intensive app..


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skrumzy* 
Only problem with that is you will most likely end up underclocking your mem..youll be limited by your cpu/mobo..but I guess if you have tight timings it may actually improve performance..all depends on if your using a mem intensive app or cpu intensive app..

what he said (i kind of forgot to mention that)


----------



## CAHOP240

Two problems im running into with this board:

First and biggest issue is that whenever I try to OC the FSB, my computer will not boot to windows. Anything over 201 results in a failed OC. I'm not sure if I should clear the CMOS and start from scratch again or if it would even make a difference. Anyone else experience this issue?

Another problem is that my CPU will idle kinda high (in the low 40's) even at stock volts. I have a pretty high end air cooling system (check the sig) and my ambient temps are probably in the high 70's low 80's (Fahrenheit). On my M3A79-T deluxe my 955 would idle around 34 - 35C and that was with only one Kaze. I got the second one to see if it would help but it doesn't. I've also reseated and reapplied thermal past about three times and no help. The way I applied it was just a little drop in the center of the heat spreader and a drop in the center of the heat sink then seat it but still getting the same temps. I use OCZ freeze thermal paste.

Any advice any of these two problems would be greatly appreciated


----------



## beefdog

Update the bios, i can hit 348 fsb on this board. So its probably a bios problem. Also chips run hotter on this board than other ones...probably because everything is soo close to each other on this board.


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefdog*


Update the bios, i can hit 348 fsb on this board. So its probably a bios problem. Also chips run hotter on this board than other ones...probably because everything is soo close to each other on this board.


The BIOS I'm running is 1.3 which is the latest one I could get off of the MSI website.

Yea, I thought about that soon after I posted. I checked pictures of both boards and i can see that my X2 is a whole lot closer to my CPU and since my TRUE is mounted north/south, I'm thinking that its pulling hot air off the back of my X2. I'm gunna try mounting my GPU one PCIe lane down and also re-flash my BIOS and see if this solves both of my problems.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


The BIOS I'm running is 1.3 which is the latest one I could get off of the MSI website.

Yea, I thought about that soon after I posted. I checked pictures of both boards and i can see that my X2 is a whole lot closer to my CPU and since my TRUE is mounted north/south, I'm thinking that its pulling hot air off the back of my X2. I'm gunna try mounting my GPU one PCIe lane down and also re-flash my BIOS and see if this solves both of my problems.


Running 1.3 msi bios i get to 261 before my cpu stops working (810) what is your memory set / rated at? If your running at 1600 and trying to oc it further that may be your problem...


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Another problem is that my CPU will idle kinda high (in the low 40's) even at stock volts. I have a pretty high end air cooling system (check the sig) and my ambient temps are probably in the high 70's low 80's (Fahrenheit). On my M3A79-T deluxe my 955 would idle around 34 - 35C and that was with only one Kaze. I got the second one to see if it would help but it doesn't. I've also reseated and reapplied thermal past about three times and no help. The way I applied it was just a little drop in the center of the heat spreader and a drop in the center of the heat sink then seat it but still getting the same temps. I use OCZ freeze thermal paste.

Any advice any of these two problems would be greatly appreciated


on stock cooler im idleing around 33c, load oced 48-50c ambient 70-75f (open case) if you have not already you may want to consider lapping heatsink see what happens. Thermal paste helps but true contact is the best.(lapping after market heatsink wont void cpu warranty.)


----------



## beefdog

Try upping the cpu pll voltage to alittle under 2.6 like 2.592. That should help with fsb overclocking.


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
Running 1.3 msi bios i get to 261 before my cpu stops working (810) what is your memory set / rated at? If your running at 1600 and trying to oc it further that may be your problem...

The memory I have is rated for [email protected] at 1.8v which is what i have them set to. Here. Wow...they were not that expensive when I bought em...
I'm gunna try reflashing my BIOS and clearing the CMOS to be double sure tonight and see what happens.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
on stock cooler im idleing around 33c, load oced 48-50c ambient 70-75f (open case) if you have not already you may want to consider lapping heatsink see what happens. Thermal paste helps but true contact is the best.(lapping after market heatsink wont void cpu warranty.)

Haven't tried lapping as of yet. Usually what I do is apply a thin layer of paste and rub it in with a flat surface until it gets shiny and then apply a drop on the CPU and another drop on the heat sink. Haven't gotten into lapping because I usually don't have a lot of time to do all the modding I'd like. I'm starting to believe its just pulling hot air off the back of my X2 since they're so close. I wish Thermalright would release a east/west bracket for the AM3 socket.


----------



## CAHOP240

^^ Little update on this situation.....

1.Moved my computer to a cooler room
2.Reseated the HSF and applied a little more OCZ Freeze
3.Moved my GPU down to the third PCIe lane (the other x16 one)

That solved my temperature problems. My CPU was idling in the 28 - 32C range so thats good. As far as not being able to increase my FSB....

1.Cleared the CMOS twice
2.Re-flashed the BIOS....

Computer won't POST

3.Turned off machine, pressed the clr CMOS button, still no POST
4.Turned off machine, took out the CMOS battery for 15 seconds still no POST
5.Reset the CMOS jumpers, still no POST
6.Tried moving the GPU around to all the different PCIe lanes and still dead
7.Debug LED displays a code of E0 which of course is not listed in the manual or on the MSI website so as of right now, my system is bricked!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
^^ Little update on this situation.....

1.Moved my computer to a cooler room
2.Reseated the HSF and applied a little more OCZ Freeze
3.Moved my GPU down to the third PCIe lane (the other x16 one)

That solved my temperature problems. My CPU was idling in the 28 - 32C range so thats good. As far as not being able to increase my FSB....

1.Cleared the CMOS twice
2.Re-flashed the BIOS....

Computer won't POST

3.Turned off machine, pressed the clr CMOS button, still no POST
4.Turned off machine, took out the CMOS battery for 15 seconds still no POST
5.Reset the CMOS jumpers, still no POST
6.Tried moving the GPU around to all the different PCIe lanes and still dead
7.Debug LED displays a code of E0 which of course is not listed in the manual or on the MSI website so as of right now, my system is bricked!









Some more things to try.

1. Remove 1 stick of memory then try to boot.
2. Remove all usb plugs and try to boot.
3. Remove hd and all cd roms and Floppy if you Have, then try to boot.
4. Unplug power supply for 30 seconds plug back in and try to boot.
5. Remove video card and try to boot. (when you do this watch how far through the boot codes you get.
6. If you have another socket am2 am2+ cpu try those.
7. If none of that works make a list of the codes that you get past and see were it stops.

Let us know what happens


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
Some more things to try.

1. Remove 1 stick of memory then try to boot.
2. Remove all usb plugs and try to boot.
3. Remove hd and all cd roms and Floppy if you Have, then try to boot.
4. Unplug power supply for 30 seconds plug back in and try to boot.
5. Remove video card and try to boot. (when you do this watch how far through the boot codes you get.
6. If you have another socket am2 am2+ cpu try those.
7. If none of that works make a list of the codes that you get past and see were it stops.

Let us know what happens

Thanks for the advice. Did some research on the web to try and find a POST code table. Came across this: AMI POST CODES Might help some others who are looking for Code definitions.

Also tried the AMIBOOT.ROM trick on the MSI website but it didn't seem to work. I think I'll try different memory configurations when I get home today and see if that works. Seems like E0 either deals with FDD booting or Memory problems. I have AM2+ chips but they won't fit in this board. If you try to put an old tip in here you'll end up with two bent pins which is never fun to straighten out again. I'm gunna try getting a list together of the different check points it gets through. ARRRGGGGHHH its so annoying!!! If I figure this out though I'll feel like a freakin genius. Otherwise I'll have to RMA it and wait for a whole new board.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:

I have AM2+ chips but they won't fit in this board.
My bad wasnt thinking about that.. lol. Ive read so many posts today about am2/am2+/am3 boards and forgot ours was am3 specific *the 1337*

Quote:

Initialize the floppy controller in the super I/O. Some interrupt vectors are initialized. DMA controller is initialized. 8259 interrupt controller is initialized. L1 cache is enabled.
I would definitly try swapping memory and removing floppy/disk/cd drives(if you have) first after reading that over.

"8259 interrupt controller is initialized." If that is not working you got issues


----------



## CAHOP240

Well crisis adverted. Took out a stick a RAM and it came right up. Apparently the thumb drive I used to flash the BIOS wasn't too reliable. It recovered itself and re-ran a flash off of my good ol' micro cruzer and I'm back up and running again. Time to go work on this OC!!!


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
Well crisis adverted. Took out a stick a RAM and it came right up. Apparently the thumb drive I used to flash the BIOS wasn't too reliable. It recovered itself and re-ran a flash off of my good ol' micro cruzer and I'm back up and running again. Time to go work on this OC!!!

hooray


----------



## shrinath_m2

ordering the board today,
I am going to use it with 955 BE and nvidia gtx 260..
Just wanted to know two things :

1. Is the voltage problem reported earlier in this thread true?

2. How good is gtx 260 (single) on this board against m4n82 deluxe ?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

which voltage problem


----------



## shrinath_m2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
which voltage problem

read this :

http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/new...fx-gd70-review

and this :

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1004/7/

I am scared with that now.. ?? is it true or have they corrected it or something?


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2* 
read this :

http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/new...fx-gd70-review

and this :

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1004/7/

I am scared with that now.. ?? is it true or have they corrected it or something?

Well the first is just quoting the second. But it seems like they got a faulty board. Many of us on here are able to increase the voltage on this board, but that's not saying its not something to be concerned about. You run that risk with any board though.


----------



## CAHOP240

Ok...I'm to get up to 3.6 at stock everything. Everything is set to Auto. Now when I try to go for 3.8 my computer starts to get touchy. I have the following settings

CPU Multi: 19
FSB: 200
CPU VDD: 1.4
CPU Voltage: 1.42
NB VDD: 1.3
NB Voltage: 1.35
DDR Voltage: 1.8 (rated for memory)

It'll boot into windows but its not at all stable. I'll get a BSOD restart 5 mins in. I'm hoping to get a 3.8 or 3.9 stable overclock. Any OC geniuses out there (lookin at you beefdog and cbr600







) looking to give any advice for this board I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:

Well crisis adverted. Took out a stick a RAM and it came right up. Apparently the thumb drive I used to flash the BIOS wasn't too reliable. It recovered itself and re-ran a flash off of my good ol' micro cruzer and I'm back up and running again. Time to go work on this OC!!!
Glad to see your not bricked and were able to get running again.

From seeing other peoples results, It looks like you need to up your CPU voltage some more. The guys that are getting in to the 4ghz are in the 1.5v range....
See what happens when you bump it some more. Your only upping multiplier so you should be good by just getting some more volts into the cpu from my understanding...


----------



## cbr600

CAHOP240

I did not use any of the VDD volts stuff its all auto
I have my CPU volts at 1.42 in bios and Vdrop in cpuz says 1.408

NB is where your way higher then I am try dropping that down to like 1.2 or 1.23 see if that helps. It maybe making you be unstable with to much volts.

Get back to me with what happens.


----------



## bringonblink

any of you guys removed the stock heat sink and pipes on the NB sb and mosfets? got this board coming in a couple of days, was wondering if it would be worth it to change the TIM?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

It stays pretty cool with stock crap... can throw a couple 40mm's on it if it gets hot...... it would be a fun mod though just to do....


----------



## shrinath_m2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
Well the first is just quoting the second. But it seems like they got a faulty board. Many of us on here are able to increase the voltage on this board, but that's not saying its not something to be concerned about. You run that risk with any board though.

can you raise your board's voltage above that limit ? how much more have you tried?


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2* 
can you raise your board's voltage above that limit ? how much more have you tried?

1.45v is hardly the limit for this board. I myself dabbled in the 1.47v range and other folks are hitting 1.5 with the proper cooling.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

I think the person that got that board just got a bad one i know that numerous people in this thread have went to 1.5 with no issues.


----------



## cbr600

I have pushed 1.55 with mine for an hour for some 3dmark and other tests. I have had no problems at 1.50 doing test at 4.0GHZ and thats fully loading the system 100%. I think you will be fine plus with this board and a 955 it seems the chips dont really like over 1.45 volts to be stable so you will be fine.


----------



## shrinath_m2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
I have pushed 1.55 with mine for an hour for some 3dmark and other tests. I have had no problems at 1.50 doing test at 4.0GHZ and thats fully loading the system 100%. I think you will be fine plus with this board and a 955 it seems the chips dont really like over 1.45 volts to be stable so you will be fine.

k, were you on ln2 or something? what cooling u used and what was your temp when u were running 3dmark with 1.55v?

and how much is the safe temp and safe volt in air to overclock the proc to 3.6 or 3.7? (room temp @ 25c)


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2* 

and how much is the safe temp and safe volt in air to overclock the proc to 3.6 or 3.7? (room temp @ 25c)

More than likely he was still on air. The safe max voltage for the Ph2's are 62C and you can probably get to 3.6 on stock volts. I'm able to do so with my sig cooling and was also able to do it with a single regular 120mm fan. My temps never go higher than 41c with my current cooling and my Kaze's at 60% spin. For 3.7 you might wanna find a sweet spot between stock volts and 1.38. You shouldn't need anything higher than that.

EDIT: Also check the 955 OC thread. The 955's love cooler temps. You're able to scale higher with less volts the cooler you're able to keep the chip


----------



## shrinath_m2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
More than likely he was still on air. The safe max voltage for the Ph2's are 62C and you can probably get to 3.6 on stock volts. I'm able to do so with my sig cooling and was also able to do it with a single regular 120mm fan.

I was asking about the stock cooler







how is it? is it just another cheap metal block or does it cool anything?


----------



## CAHOP240

Oh my bad. Yea the stock coolers for the new Ph2's are actually pretty beefy. They cool a lot better than older stock HSF


----------



## shrinath_m2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Oh my bad. Yea the stock coolers for the new Ph2's are actually pretty beefy. They cool a lot better than older stock HSF


how is the cooler comparable to athlon 6000+ 's cooler? it had 4 copper pipes and copper base..

asking because I am moving from 6000+ to 955 BE on msi gd70 board.. want to know if I have to order some cooler..

by the way, I am on cosmos s, which cooler would you suggest ? I am not going to do extreme clocking, but i like to be somewhere near 3.7 Ghz to 3.8..

room temp here in winter is 25c


----------



## Skrumzy

In preparation of obtaining my new build with this motherboard next week..I would like to know where to obtain the beta bios..Last time I checked there was no where on MSI's website for them..All I saw was 1.3...also is 1.4b2 more stable then 1.4b3..is there any differences..


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2*


how is the cooler comparable to athlon 6000+ 's cooler? it had 4 copper pipes and copper base..

asking because I am moving from 6000+ to 955 BE on msi gd70 board.. want to know if I have to order some cooler..

by the way, I am on cosmos s, which cooler would you suggest ? I am not going to do extreme clocking, but i like to be somewhere near 3.7 Ghz to 3.8..

room temp here in winter is 25c


3.8 is getting into the "extreme" clock range for any chip. 3.7 should be good with the stock cooler but you'll probably idle around the 40's and under load you might be in the high 50's. It's kinda hard to say since I haven't used a stock cooler since my old FX chip. The Cosmos S is a pretty big case so any tower cooler should fit. The Xigmatek S1283 is a pretty good price/performance cooler especially if you get a good 120mm fan like a Scythe Ultra Kaze. They're a little loud but keep things cool like no one's business. The ThermalRight Ultra Extreme (T.R.U.E) is also a very good cooler but are a little bit harder to come by and are around $65-$70 USD. Just check around the net at places like newegg and see what you can find. There are tons of reviews out there for aftermarket coolers.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


I have pushed 1.55 with mine for an hour for some 3dmark and other tests. I have had no problems at 1.50 doing test at 4.0GHZ and thats fully loading the system 100%. I think you will be fine plus with this board and a 955 it seems the chips dont really like over 1.45 volts to be stable so you will be fine.


can u show me CInebench R64 with 4GHz ,-)? Thank u....


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2*


how is the cooler comparable to athlon 6000+ 's cooler? it had 4 copper pipes and copper base..

asking because I am moving from 6000+ to 955 BE on msi gd70 board.. want to know if I have to order some cooler..

by the way, I am on cosmos s, which cooler would you suggest ? I am not going to do extreme clocking, but i like to be somewhere near 3.7 Ghz to 3.8..

room temp here in winter is 25c


Im running the ph2 810. With stock cooler stock paste non-lapped at 3.4 (from 2.6) load im running about 48 - 50c and fan around 3800-4000 rpm (5500rpm max believe) I cant go any further then 3.4 with this cpu due to it not being BE..... just a reference though....


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Okay I have a question. I cannot get my "CPU VID" passed 1.325 ( the far left slider) but I can get the CPU VDDC as far as I want. Could it be due to the 810 not being BE????? Help?? Running latest AOD and 1.3 msi bios..... Oh Also all my voltages in Bios are grayed and set to auto (unchangable)


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


Okay I have a question. I cannot get my "CPU VID" passed 1.325 ( the far left slider) but I can get the CPU VDDC as far as I want. Could it be due to the 810 not being BE????? Help?? Running latest AOD and 1.3 msi bios..... Oh Also all my voltages in Bios are grayed and set to auto (unchangable)


AOD usually puts a cap on some of the sliders. You may be able to go higher in the BIOS. I would try that.


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


Okay I have a question. I cannot get my "CPU VID" passed 1.325 ( the far left slider) but I can get the CPU VDDC as far as I want. Could it be due to the 810 not being BE????? Help?? Running latest AOD and 1.3 msi bios..... Oh Also all my voltages in Bios are grayed and set to auto (unchangable)



The max cpu vid voltage in aod is capped at your cpu vdd voltage set in bios.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

In AOD I can go way up on my CPU VDDC..... But my bios settings are Grayed(unchangeable)....


----------



## shadow_419

Use the "+, -" on your number pad to adjust voltages. Aod vddc isn't the same as bios cpu vdd. Aod cpu VDDC = Cpu V in bios


----------



## loop0001

i notice the 4 pci-e slots...wondering does anyone have experience using this for folding?

the thought of running 4 single slot cards on it... would make it Very..Very tempting for when i build a dedicated rig


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


Use the "+, -" on your number pad to adjust voltages. Aod vddc isn't the same as bios cpu vdd. Aod cpu VDDC = Cpu V in bios


okay so upping the vddc in aod is upping the main volts on cpu?


----------



## shadow_419

Yes and no. In the bios cpu vdd is for bigger changes in volts +0.0125. Cpu v goes only in small increments of +0.01v . I use cpu v to make small adjustments up or down from cpu vdd


----------



## Ball and Chain

Ok this is my first good computer and first self built one also. My Mobo is the MSI 790FX-GD70 and I've checked my BIOS because I've had this since beginning of May and I believe I'm still using 1.0 I have downloaded the 1.3 BIOS from the msi website, but I am unsure how to "flash" it. If someone could walk me through that I would much appreciate it.

At the moment my P-II 720 BE is clocked at 3.6 (234*15.5) with 1.475 volts and no other changes because I don't know what to change hehe. Ran it for 10 hours in prime 95 overnight and it was fine all is stable. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604376

Thanks!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Flashing bios, Since your gonna do it with the MSI 1.3 version easiest way is to use MSI live update. Set your CPU back to stock Clocks / Volts. Run live update go threw all the crap select update bios and it will basically walk you through everything.. and thats it.


----------



## shadow_419

Even though windows update is simple I do not advise updating bios in windows ever.

1) Put the bios file on a usb stick
2) Reboot the pc and got to bios m-flash
3) Set M-flash to update bios
3A) Save current bios on usb stick
4) Save and exit bios
5) When you reboot it flashes to the new bios
6) When you reboot again remove usb and power down
7) Clear cmos (switch off psu, wait a min, hold down clr cmos button for 10 seconds)
8) Power up pc again


----------



## Mastiffman

I have with this board and my s939 Asus Board... and it's fine as long as you are running stable. but yes it's safer to do within BIOS.

I was curious if someone knows where I can get the beta BIOS 1.46 from? Should i just go back to MSI tech?

hey, how are people doing with overclocking the CPU-NB. I can run stable for over 12 hours in prime95 at 2800MHz...

I'm aiming for 3000MHz. I can boot up into windows but I get Blue screens like a frickin stobe light! LOL


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
Having a few problems with my OC and trying to figure out if its my board or CPU.

I have a GD70 and anytime I try to OC the FSB my PC will go into a reset loop. If I try to change my FSB from 200 to something higher in the BIOS it will either become very unstable or fall into a loop where it will constantly reset itself until it comes back on its own and tell you that your prior OC has failed. Those familiar with this board also know that it has a "Max FSB" function in the BIOS that will find a max FSB in about 10 -15 seconds after a reboot. When I try letting it find its own max it will simply fall into a reset cycle and will only recover if I clear the CMOS.

I'm able to change the FSB in windows but only by using the OC dial thats built into the board. If I try to change it in AOD nothing happens. My PC starts to think and apply other settings I use in AOD but my clock speed won't change and my NB speeds won't change. I can change any other setting in AOD with no problems.

Using the dial I moved the FSB little by little running a Custom Prime run (512K min, 1024K max) at each setting for about an hour testing for stability. Once I hit 210 Prime will start to fail at 640K - 512K and sometimes my PC will BSOD and reboot.

Leaving the FSB at 200 I started doing Prime custom runs (512Kmin 640Kmax) with just a multi OC of 3.6(200x18) with CPU volts at stock and NB volts at 1.2 and again my PC will BSOD after about 10mins and restart. I've also tried lowering the NB multiplier and increasing the FSB in the BIOS to try and even out to around 2000 but it will just fall into a reset loop when the FSB is over 205.

I don't think temps are a problem with my Sig cooling. I idle around 28 -30c and under 100% load it never gets over 42c.

All this troubleshooting as pointed me at either a bad NB on the motherboard or a bad IMC on the chip and I'm really hoping its just the motherboard. Any ideas or suggestions?

Here's something I posted in the 955 OC thread and figured I'd give it a try here and see if anyone can think of anything. Also, I've tried every BIOS from 1.1 - 1.3 with the same results. I'm leaning towards a bad MB and hoping that if I RMA it I won't have the same type of luck. I really like the layout of this board and it has the highest memory OC standard for any AM3 out there...

Plus I really like this club


----------



## shadow_419

Raise your cpu-nb vdd to 1.3-1.3125v and you nb v to 1.28v. Your board may be going into the reset loop because : a) your ram isn't stable at the fsb you're trying to run or b) your voltage is to low to allow the fsb overclock. I don't really like the auto overclock. Prime95 failing at 512kb fft and higher is a imc controller problem. The increase in cpu-nb volts will help but watch temp because it adds to the total heat of the cpu.

@ Mastiffman

nb frequency over 2800mhz is really only useful for chips clocked over 4ghz. A 2800mhz nb is better than average and good for any overclock in the 3.6-3.8ghz range


----------



## colden

M3T4LM4N222 what memory are you using???

i have the same mobo and cpu heatsink, and i have been having a devil of a time trying to find ram that will fit. i orginally had some g. skill, but all 4 sticks showed problems in memtest, so i will be trying another brand. the only problem is that the heatsinks on most dimms these days are too large.

any help would be great


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

I Have a question.... ive been trying to get my Cpu-z to validate But it has been coming back rejected... Any ideas why?

@ colden

I'm using OCZ Reaper HPC they may not fit with you CPU clooler. I can take measurements this afternoon when I get home if you would like. But they are rated at 1333 I've had them over 1600 at stock timings and 1.65v


----------



## colden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
I'm using OCZ Reaper HPC they may not fit with you CPU clooler. I can take measurements this afternoon when I get home if you would like. But they are rated at 1333 I've had them over 1600 at stock timings and 1.65v

cool. that would be great. reapers definitely will not fit. the xiggy dark knight cooler hangs over the first two dimm slots, with somewhere between 1/4 inch and 3/8 inch between the top of the ram pcb and the bottom fins.

and i guess yall can add me in to the "club". proud owner, just not a working build yet.

also, one other thing: when i get to the desktop, the led debug readout shows numbers in the 30's and 40's. is this the system temp??? (flashed to bios v 1.3) (god i love this m-flash thing. no more damn floppys)


----------



## shadow_419

Yes that's cpu temp the same as the bios reading. Core temp is a little cooler usually.


----------



## Mastiffman

Does anyone know where I can get the 1.46beta Bios at????

Shadow419, that's what I'm aiming for. I can run stable overnight around 3850Mhz. I can boot into windows at over 4GHz. I can also boot into windows at 3000MHz CPU-NB frequency...

I really want those 1.46Beta BIOS....


----------



## shadow_419

yhpm


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
i notice the 4 pci-e slots...wondering does anyone have experience using this for folding?

the thought of running 4 single slot cards on it... would make it Very..Very tempting for when i build a dedicated rig

bump. still wondering, can anyone help?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

I'm not exactly sure how the gpu version of folding works but if you can run it on each card independently that i don't see a problem. The board has 2 16x slots and 2 8x slots.. Im not sre what kind of strain that would put on cpu it may rule out the cpu folding.... Those would be the questions to ask some other folders about. But as far as i can tell thats should be okay. I don's see any reason why it would not work hardware wise......... But im not an expert.. Just getting into Folding....


----------



## colden

quad cfx with hd 4850s

*drools


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
bump. still wondering, can anyone help?

you should be able to a run four folding client set up just fine with this mb for more info go here http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html ps this mb is way shmexy


----------



## Skrumzy

In preparation of obtaining my new build with this motherboard next week..I would like to know where to obtain the beta bios..Last time I checked there was no where on MSI's website for them..All I saw was 1.3...also is 1.4b2 more stable then 1.4b3..is there any differences..


----------



## shadow_419

You have to register and it's in German, but all 1.4x betas are here :

http://www.msi-forum.de/index.php

1.4x betas are buggy unlocking cores just a warning. Running cores locked they are fine.


----------



## Mastiffman

What up GD70 Crew?

I've been watching this thread evolve and it's coming along nicely! I think that I speak for most when I say that this MSI Board is Pretty Damn Solid. I've had it for a few months now a pluged a PII Quad 810 into it with some OCZ Ram and it's running nice. Haven't clocked up my RAM any higher than 1800MHz (unstable in P95). but even at 1600 and 1700MHz.. well Here's a screenie... Check it!


----------



## Mastiffman

BTW, That's 3DMark05 not 06 but still....


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


You have to register and it's in German, but all 1.4x betas are here :

http://www.msi-forum.de/index.php

1.4x betas are buggy unlocking cores just a warning. Running cores locked they are fine.


Thanks for the reply and the source..Do you know of any reputable english sites though?


----------



## shadow_419

Trust me they are legit. The English msi-user site never have betas for download. They tell you to contact msi directly for betas. A new beta that is stable for unlocking will be available soon.









use google translate it works well enough to navigate the site.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


I'm not exactly sure how the gpu version of folding works but if you can run it on each card independently that i don't see a problem. The board has 2 16x slots and 2 8x slots.. Im not sre what kind of strain that would put on cpu it may rule out the cpu folding.... Those would be the questions to ask some other folders about. But as far as i can tell thats should be okay. I don's see any reason why it would not work hardware wise......... But im not an expert.. Just getting into Folding....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


you should be able to a run four folding client set up just fine with this mb for more info go here http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html ps this mb is way shmexy


Thank you both for the info


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Okay So I decided to do a little test. I wanted to see how beefy the stock cooler was....







Yeah oh-my...... The stock cooler is pretty good.. as im typing this im clocked at 3ghz (231x13) @ 1.355v my nb and ht is at 10x and my memory is right around 1540mhz (rated at 1333). Under stress its staying around 54c idle is 40c. Now before I say how far I pushed the good old *Locked* 810 I must warn people, *I STONGLY URGE YOU  to NOT boot at the clock and voltage below with the stock cooler. if you are not experianced.....You will start a fire....... I booted into windows at 3250mhz @ 1.435v (my nb and ht was at 8x and memory was like 1333)I watched my little 2 digit code reader carefully for my cpu temp while booting..... I almost pulled the plug when I hit 63c..... yeah that was dumb... Got into windows and started Fusion right away to take some strain off. Got CPUZ open and super pi up. Now I started to push the thing. I got to 3550 validated and Super pi 1m done on the stock cooler, But I would strongly advise not putting any load on it at this clock/volt...... At idle I was stuck around 49c (5100rpm on cooler fan*MAX*) and doing Super Pi it bumped to 53c.... Here is some some screenies. Just thought some people would like to see some idiot doing this
















Validation

I think the next thing ill do is Lap Heatsink and seat with AS5 and see what kinda results i get then take the 810 and lap it and see what kinda results I get..... Oh BTW above 3549 @ 1.435v SuperPi gets errors on the 810 so im maxed at that until I get some proper heat management.... I Took it to 3650 but couldn't get PI to finish... needing some more volts.....

I do have some questions. I tried doing this at 9x on my NB&HT but couldn't get it to be stable What voltages do I need to change and about were to get 273 bus at 9x &or 10x???


----------



## shrinath_m2

wow.. you are the daredevil dude..








thanks for trying it out for me









so finally what conclusion do you say about the stock cooler?









which cooler would you suggest on a 955BE ? (no water or nitrogen for now)
btw, coolers are available from only these companies in my area: coolermaster, ocz, asus.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2*


wow.. you are the daredevil dude..








thanks for trying it out for me









so finally what conclusion do you say about the stock cooler?









which cooler would you suggest on a 955BE ? (no water or nitrogen for now)
btw, coolers are available from only these companies in my area: coolermaster, ocz, asus.


What Area are you from?

This one doesn't look to bad. Not sure though im not a coolermaster expert.. This one looks lite it be pretty east to mod 2 more 80mm fans on it.....


----------



## Mastiffman

G.E.Nauticus,

If you're hitting those temps on the stock cooler, Which is actually very good one, comparatively speaking, you need to reseat that sucker! You got an air bubble somewhere.... These 45Nm Chips not the 90Nm like the 939's... I had a stock HS/fan on my Toledo Dual core and at 1.63V, Yes, I said it, it only idled at 42-45*.

So you Defintely got somrthing going on there.... You didn't clean of the stock thermal compound and use AS5 or something comparable before you First installed the CPU?


----------



## Kryton

For another reference on coolers, I used one of my 939 Opteron coolers instead of what came with my chip and here are the results in this post:
http://www.overclock.net/6720935-post3554.html

It has been said ( Well, not here that I know of ) that the stock cooler with these chips isn't all "That" and decided to go for my Opty cooler with it's copper base and heatpipes.
This setup though won't be on air for too long since I'm switching it to H2O for cooling soon. 
I can't honestly say the stock cooler is bad but I'm happy with what I am using with the results I got from it.


----------



## ridn3y

okay here's something i did yesterday


----------



## Mastiffman

ridn3y ,

You should bump the multi up one more for your HT. It would only put you up to 2195, I've had mine up to 2655MHz while my CPU-NB up at 2950MHz. (Quad 810)


----------



## ToxicAdam

I am about to replace my ESC A790GXM-AD3 for the MSI 790FX-GD70. It looks very nice!

The ESC A790GXM-AD3 came down with a ram bug..

This is exactly what's happening to me;

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?op...12033&Itemid=1

Quote:



AMD is telling its partners to create a BIOS work around which will clock down the memory to 1,066MHz of more than one DIMM per channel is installed.


I'm being down clocked by my own board! I have 8GB of DDR3 1600 ram. Its being read as 1066.. with the most recent bios on ECS site. If I manually set the dram frequency/voltage in the bios to 677 or 800.. it drops to 533mhz after I save & exit out the bios on its own.

So I'm getting rid of it! I have 8GB of OCZ PC3-12800 Platinum.. the same as McDown I believe.

It's 1.9v ram. Do you guys think this will be a problem? I read AM3 motherboards don't like high voltage ram?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

@ Ridn3y Yeah man you can bump your ht up quite a bit. last night I had the [email protected] 2457 Stock voltage.... Let the board run crazy my friend....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


G.E.Nauticus,

If you're hitting those temps on the stock cooler, Which is actually very good one, comparatively speaking, you need to reseat that sucker! You got an air bubble somewhere.... These 45Nm Chips not the 90Nm like the 939's... I had a stock HS/fan on my Toledo Dual core and at 1.63V, Yes, I said it, it only idled at 42-45*.

So you Defintely got somrthing going on there.... You didn't clean of the stock thermal compound and use AS5 or something comparable before you First installed the CPU?



Nope, running the stock **** compound too.... I wanted to see how the stock everything did.. Ill reseat with AS5 before I lap the hsf to get results there too.... I guess I just want to make a reference for everyone.. the differences from a-b-c-d.... Ill make a new thread In AMD CPU's with the final results....

Quote:



@ Mastiffman
ridn3y ,

You should bump the multi up one more for your HT. It would only put you up to 2195, I've had mine up to 2655MHz while my CPU-NB up at 2950MHz. (Quad 810)


What voltages are you using for NB and HT in bios settings?????

So this is what the bottom of stock HS looks like and im not sure it i can lap it flat due to fins beinf how they are.....


----------



## beefdog

Wow i cant believe they gave you the crappy hs for a quad :/........i thought that would have at least given you the one with heat pipes


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
ridn3y ,

You should bump the multi up one more for your HT. It would only put you up to 2195, I've had mine up to 2655MHz while my CPU-NB up at 2950MHz. (Quad 810)

basing from previous tests, it would degrade my time with superpi that's why i was trying to keep it at stock levels


----------



## FlanK3r

ridn3y: very nice clock!!!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Okay,

An update.... Changing from the stock thermal pasted to AS5 made temps higher believe it or not. Ive reseated 5 times now and still gettign the same results laoding around 54c, or even higher when smp folding...... Im thinking it has alot to do with the way the HS touched the IHS.. I will continue with my plans of lapping the HS but After I get an after market. I'm still not positive this can be lapped successfully........


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HACKhalo2*


Has anyone had a problem with the Voltage Regulators on the board blowing up after a certian voltage? I was reading on Legit Reviews that this board has faulty Voltage Regulators.


 He went on to say in the forums:

http://forums.legitreviews.com/about22015.html

Quote:



I know a guy, Ton from Team Ironmods, who has killed 4 of these boards. Chew* from Xtremesystems has killed 1, and then we have this sample at LR that randomly blew up at a very safe voltage. Unfortunately it is the only decent AM3 board with 4 usable PCIe slots so they keep using them and keep killing them. Perhaps if you keep the voltages below 1.5v they won't blow up


 From what I see at Xtremesystems, they like the board. No one has a board died on them at 1.45V, most of them are overclocking with ~1.55V without any problem. Sampsa killed the board with 1.75V: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=622


----------



## ToxicAdam

Just ordered my new motherboard from newegg.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Just ordered my new motherboard from newegg.


Wow! Nice. How come I didn't get the kitty with my board.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Just ordered my new motherboard from newegg.



















Nice man you will love it im sure of it!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Wow! Nice. How come I didn't get the kitty with my board.


You were my referral, McDown.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Nice man you will love it im sure of it!










Thanks. This board looks ridiculous


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Thanks. This board looks ridiculous










Thats one reason why I went with it


----------



## XAnarchy

I've almost read this whole thread, and i've come to the conclusion that this board is nuts!

I just have a few questions before i go and buy anything, and i figured i'd ask it here cause im too lazy to look for it.

How many sata ports does it have?
Whats with the 4 PCIe 16x ports? are they 16x?
Can you plug in 4 graphics cards?? <drools>
Any known problems?
I noticed when you started talking about OCing the ram etc, you said the timings, i dont quite understand this, can someone post a link to explain what it all means, or in general, is it better to have lower or higher timings?

Many appreciated, XAnarchy


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Whats with the 4 PCIe 16x ports? are they 16x?
Can you plug in 4 graphics cards?? <drools>


Yes. Four PCI Express X16 slots. Slot configurations: Dual CrossFire (16X+16X), Quad CrossFire (8X+8X+8X+8X)


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I've almost read this whole thread, and i've come to the conclusion that this board is nuts!

I just have a few questions before i go and buy anything, and i figured i'd ask it here cause im too lazy to look for it.

How many sata ports does it have?
Whats with the 4 PCIe 16x ports? are they 16x?
Can you plug in 4 graphics cards?? <drools>
Any known problems?
I noticed when you started talking about OCing the ram etc, you said the timings, i dont quite understand this, can someone post a link to explain what it all means, or in general, is it better to have lower or higher timings?

Many appreciated, XAnarchy


1. 2 cards in CrossFire 16x 16x
3 cards CrossFire 16x 16x 8x
4 cards CrossFire 8x 8x 8x 8x

2. Yes you can have 4 graphics cards


----------



## shadow_419

Ram timings explained : http://www.overclock.net/faqs/26706-...tml#post276921

Lower is generally better.

With four video cards it's x8/x8/x8/x8 two cards it's x16/x8/x16/x8

sata 8 total (6 on sb750 + 2 on Jmicron controller)


----------



## XAnarchy

wow, you MSI boys really work fast!

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
wow, you MSI boys really work fast!

Thanks a bunch

No problem man


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
1. 2 cards in CrossFire 16x 16x
3 cards CrossFire 16x 16x 8x
4 cards CrossFire 8x 8x 8x 8x

2. Yes you can have 4 graphics cards









So with this knowledge, would it be safe to say that 4x graphics cards = no no?

you'd get more performance out of 3 than 4 wouldn't you? so whats the point in having 4? Although, if im not mistaken you can add any other pci card into that port couldn't you? would that mess with the graphics cards? I'm not 100% sure on that though, correct me pls


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
So with this knowledge, would it be safe to say that 4x graphics cards = no no?

you'd get more performance out of 3 than 4 wouldn't you? so whats the point in having 4? Although, if im not mistaken you can add any other pci card into that port couldn't you? would that mess with the graphics cards? I'm not 100% sure on that though, correct me pls









In Crossfire you get about 95% of the performance you would in 3 way crossfire then in 4 way crossfire.

Really 3 way crossfire is more than enough for gaming.

But if you like doing benches and such 4 way would be better.


----------



## shadow_419

Current video cards can't fill the bandwidth capabilities of a x16 2.0 slot. A most you'd lose around 5-10% from running x8 over x16. The four card setup would be wasted though unless benching or running a monster resolution.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Only thing i see running 4x vids for is LOTS OF MONITORS or Folding like discussed earlier in the thread....


----------



## XAnarchy

There is a new mobo coming out for intel boards, its a workstation board. It had 8 slots for graphics cards, he mentioned in there ('Atomic' magazine) that it would be a KILLER [email protected] setup. Just thought i'd throw that in there.

Thanks again for your help, and I didn't know "Current video cards can't fill the bandwidth capabilities of a x16 2.0 slot" Shadow 419.

I guess to have 4 graphics cards running (esp expensive ones) it would more be an ego thing than anything else. "I have more graphics cards than you, but i also have the smallest...."


----------



## shadow_419

Like stated before, 4 cards are only viable for folding, benching, or multi-monitor setups.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I know I can download the drivers online but I'll pay for 790FX-GD70 drivers CD.

Anyone don't mind parting with theirs?


----------



## shadow_419

My cd came blank (thanks msi) but you don't need any motherboard drivers beside audio unless you want to run raid.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

I had a working CD but puppy took 1 bite of a stack and made some curvy frisbee's out of them..... Just an FYI everything that comes on the cd is way outdated..... once you install it it yells at you to update....... d/l is best way


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


My cd came blank (thanks msi) but you don't need any motherboard drivers beside audio unless you want to run raid.


I would suggest to download LAN drivers before installing the board as well.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


My cd came blank (thanks msi) but you don't need any motherboard drivers beside audio unless you want to run raid.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


I would suggest to download LAN drivers before installing the board as well.


Alright, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


My cd came blank (thanks msi) but you don't need any motherboard drivers beside audio unless you want to run raid.


Which CD are you talking about? The MSI Extra's CD appears blank but its a bootable CD with a DOS program that helps you back up your HDD. Are you saying your Drivers Utilities CD is blank?


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Which CD are you talking about? The MSI Extra's CD appears blank but its a bootable CD with a DOS program that helps you back up your HDD. Are you saying your Drivers Utilities CD is blank?


Yeah the drivers cd. It happens I guess.


----------



## shrinath_m2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


What Area are you from?

This one doesn't look to bad. Not sure though im not a coolermaster expert.. This one looks lite it be pretty east to mod 2 more 80mm fans on it.....


I m from India

man, you showed one of the best coolers they ever made..









btw, hw is this : http://www.coolermaster.com/products...cate=1&id=6727

its available for nearly $40 here








@shadow_419 : I am just getting opinions


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2*


...
@shadow_419 : I am just getting opinions










Get as many as you can. That's what I do.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrinath_m2*


I m from India

man, you showed one of the best coolers they ever made..









btw, hw is this : http://www.coolermaster.com/products...cate=1&id=6727

its available for nearly $40 here








@shadow_419 : I am just getting opinions











IMHO,Im not sure if i like that one... it has direct heat pipe contact (see below) but it is not a flat surface.. i prefer a flat lapped if possable base.... for some reason i just Dont see very good heat transfer on that one... But, again im not an expert on cooling.... That may be very good after all might want to post it in the Air cooling thread and see what people say..


----------



## ToxicAdam

UPS guy just left!

The 790FX-GD70 came with everything in box


----------



## Dopamin3

I wish I could join this club







Let me know if you can run your memory at rated 1600mhz ToxicAdam.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


I wish I could join this club







Let me know if you can run your memory at rated 1600mhz ToxicAdam.


I have my 1333 ocz reaper running at 1540 oced..... i think ive had it as far as 1780.. i know you have probably seen reviews were 1600 wont work but it does...... not a MOBO issue....


----------



## shadow_419

I was able to run my g.skill stable at 1600 but I had to relax timings too much for my liking. I set them back to 1333 and I'm happy there.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


I wish I could join this club







Let me know if you can run your memory at rated 1600mhz ToxicAdam.


my 1600's work quite nicely at mushkins voltage


----------



## ToxicAdam

Finished installation of MSI 790FX-GD70!

Everything went smooth.

Removing old motherboard:



















Taking off Cooler Master V10:










Setting up new motherboard:



















4890 installed:










Lights:


----------



## Riskitall84

Thread is looking good guys!! Still no internet connection so really sucks that I cant join in on my own thread!!!!

Anyways! While Ive been off line my board died!! I know sad! but maybe someone can help!

So I flashed the boards Bios to one of the new Beta bios's using M-Flash. Made a copy on a seperate USB stick and flashed to the new bios with another stick. All went well, re-started and nothing! Just get FF on the board LED display and thats it!

Waiting for MSI to get back to me but my understanding was that the board would boot from a USB stick if a working bios was there after a bad flash???

This really sucks cause im running the ASUS M4 Deluxe at the moment an im starting to like it so I need my GD70 sorted!!!!!!

Quote:

Let me know if you can run your memory at rated 1600mhz
Not had a prob from day 1!


----------



## ridn3y

Riskitall84, maybe you had a bad checksum with your bios. have you tried bios recovery procedure?

quote from msi website

Quote:

BIOS Recovery Feature

For AMI BIOS

1.Rename the desired AMI BIOS file to AMIBOOT.ROM and save it on a floppy disk. e.g. Rename A569MS23.ROM to AMIBOOT.ROM

2.Insert this floppy disk in the floppy drive. Turn On the system and press and hold Ctrl-Home to force update. It will read the AMIBOOT.ROM file and recover the BIOS from the A drive.

3.When 4 beeps are heard you may remove the floppy disk and restart the computer.
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=ht...rvice_note#ami

hth


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


I wish I could join this club







Let me know if you can run your memory at rated 1600mhz ToxicAdam.


AMD X4 955 @ 1333, 1.9v

I didn't try 1600 because I was not willing to sacrifice memory efficiency for faster FSB, but I'm sure they'll run fine... 1600 FSB is more of a board ability than memory.


----------



## McDown

New BIOS 1.4 is available at MSI website. Did anyone try it?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
New BIOS 1.4 is available at MSI website. Did anyone try it?

Any release notes?


----------



## McDown

From MSI website:

Quote:

- Update CPU module.
- Update LAN ROM.
- Support Logitech Illuminated USB keyboard.
- Fixed system report incorrect memory size when install 4G memory.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I read you should only update bios if you're having a problem.

Are you going to install it, McDown?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I read you should only update bios if you're having a problem.

Are you going to install it, McDown?


That is what they tell novices, because some people flash in Windows and it bricks the board. Most advanced users flash in DOS, and new bioses are almost always better.

Anyway, I'm not sure if this has been posted before but here is bios 1.5b2 which allows for better core unlocking using ACC. And here is flashing utility.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
That is what they tell novices, because some people flash in Windows and it bricks the board. Most advanced users flash in DOS, and new bioses are almost always better.

Anyway, I'm not sure if this has been posted before but here is bios 1.5b2 which allows for better core unlocking using ACC. And here is flashing utility.

I always use boot CD or flash drive and the utility provided by BIOS manufacturer (I don't even trust M-Flash







)
I don't think I want a beta BIOS, I prefer official release.


----------



## reedo

so.. if my status indicator wont even flash ff have i bricked the board, or the cpu or god forbid both please help


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


so.. if my status indicator wont even flash ff have i bricked the board, or the cpu or god forbid both please help


What about the leds?


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


What about the leds?


all constant on, onboard power and reset will turn it on and do nothing after that


----------



## McDown

Try stripping your mobo: leave only 1 videocard, 1 stick of memory and keyboard (PS2 preferably).


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Try stripping your mobo: leave only 1 videocard, 1 stick of memory and keyboard (PS2 preferably).


i did, and it still wont change any of the leds or fan speeds, im afraid it is dead


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


i did, and it still wont change any of the leds or fan speeds, im afraid it is dead


awwww, i don't really need a bios update at this point.. *runs away*


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


awwww, i don't really need a bios update at this point.. *runs away*


bios updates aren't a problem, i flashed 1.3 flawlessly, I really don't know what killed the board it died while i was sleeping.

P.S. do you guys think i should rma through the egg, or msi


----------



## ToxicAdam

"it died while i was sleeping"

Any signs it overheated? What programs you left running? Had to be something serious to kill it... prime95 torture test perhaps?


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
"it died while i was sleeping"

Any signs it overheated? What programs you left running? Had to be something serious to kill it... prime95 torture test perhaps?

just folding and no signs of heat,i wc and my pump was running


----------



## reedo

hey is anyone willing to boot without a cpu in and see if it gives a error code or not so i can rule out my cpu please


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Riskitall84, maybe you had a bad checksum with your bios. have you tried bios recovery procedure?

quote from msi website


Thanks for the response! Not seen this yet! Will give it a go!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


I always use boot CD or flash drive and the utility provided by BIOS manufacturer (I don't even trust M-Flash







)
I don't think I want a beta BIOS, I prefer official release.


I did it!! Bios version 1.4 I was shacking in my boots the whole time though..


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I was shacking in my boots the whole time though..


Yah I fill you man


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Yah I fill you man










I'm not a total noob or anything.. but I never did a bios update with a jumpdrive.


----------



## ToxicAdam

MIS 790FX-GD70 runs a little cooler too... mind you, it could be a better seating of the heatsink.
I got 46c under full load on the ECS motherboard, MSI 43c

ECS A790GXM-AD3>>









MIS 790FX-GD70>>


----------



## Kryton

I've tried several Beta versions and none were able to unlock the extra core in my 720, including the 1.52v file. Believe this chip has a 'For Real" faulty fourth core so I'm letting it go as is for now.

However I did stumble across this earlier. Need a Beta BIOS file to try your luck without jumping through hoops to get it?
Here ya go....

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=59825


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Let me know if you can run your memory at rated 1600mhz ToxicAdam.


Yep, It works fine. I set timing to 7.7.7.24, Ram frequency to 800MHz and Dram voltage to 1.9v










This is the ram I have; http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...atinum_edition


----------



## Kryton

Guys, here's a heads-up.

I did note the oldest version (1.24) gives an incompatable ROM message when you start the flash.
Instead of trying it and risking the MB, I canceled the flash since this message will let you decide whether to continue or not and I used another version.
The next version (1.33) didn't do this and the rest should be OK but if you see this warning message, don't chance it.


----------



## ridn3y

i have always flashed using afudos, i don't trust anything else including m-flash. flashed my bios since 1.2 and on every single beta release i can get a hold of (up to 1.5b2) without a glitch

afud4821 bios_file_name.xxx /p /b /n /c


----------



## ToxicAdam

Just ordered my second Diamond Radeon HD 4890 XOC for crossfireX today.

A month or so ago I had one of the weakest computers ever! now I am one of the Elites









I learned a lot from researching here, thank guys.


----------



## Dopamin3

I just ordered mine. It should arrive within 2-3 days


----------



## InsideTheCinema

I'll be honest I was a little hesitant to buy an MSI board after hearing some horror stories, but I must say I was impressed. The overclocking dial/knob on the board is still suspect if you ask me. Did anybody actually ever try it to oc with? I thought about it and decided against it, for obvious reasons, but I'd still like to know if anybody has tried it.


----------



## Dopamin3

Bios 1.5b3

alternate mirror


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InsideTheCinema*


I'll be honest I was a little hesitant to buy an MSI board after hearing some horror stories, but I must say I was impressed. The overclocking dial/knob on the board is still suspect if you ask me. Did anybody actually ever try it to oc with? I thought about it and decided against it, for obvious reasons, but I'd still like to know if anybody has tried it.


i have tried it and i love it. it works perfectly. if you are benching and want to extract a little bit more speed from your cpu/nb/ram/ht or wanting to know the maximum frequency you can get on such a voltage then the oc knob is always there to assist you.

try it and you'll be amazed on how it overclocks on the fly


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InsideTheCinema*


I'll be honest I was a little hesitant to buy an MSI board after hearing some horror stories, but I must say I was impressed. The overclocking dial/knob on the board is still suspect if you ask me. Did anybody actually ever try it to oc with? I thought about it and decided against it, for obvious reasons, but I'd still like to know if anybody has tried it.


What exactly is the "obvious reason". I mean you blue screen or w/e, shut the computer off, set knob back to normal. I think they would've tested the OC knob extensively before they release it to a board. And MSI quality has been improving over the past year.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Bios 1.5b3

alternate mirror

I'm going to side with McDown on this one. Only official bios here..


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I'm going to side with McDown on this one. Only official bios here..









Enjoy not getting the fullest features out of your board until weeks/months later. If you don't like the bios, then flash to an older one. It takes like what, 2 minutes to flash with a jump drive? All the 1.5betas have better ACC unlocking and general improvements.


----------



## GeneralCuster44

hey just trying to see what everyone else is overclocking with this board!! have amd phenom 955 with it and was just wondering what everyone else was getting and how high??


----------



## beefdog

Has anyone here tried overclocking with less than stock voltage yet? So far ive gotten 3.5 ghz with only 1.24v (stock is 1.35)


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I'm going to side with McDown on this one. Only official bios here..









huh? there's no need to post official bios here as it is always available at msi's website. we should even thank the guy who posted the beta bios.


----------



## beefdog

3500 Prime stable at 1.26


----------



## Sabiba

Hey all... I've got kind of an odd question. I'm new to overclocking, I've dabbled a bit it in the past, but it's been a while. I was looking at the MSI 790FX-GD70 mainboard, and I'm going to get the 955 BE, but I was wondering what the best decently priced RAM for this board would be? I've been looking a Crucial Ballistix Tracer because I've NEVER had a problem with Crucial memory, but I'm having a hard time finding DDR3-1600 in that flavor. I'm looking for a total of either 2gb or 4gb. I need this for school, I'm going for a bachelorâ€™s degree in Game and Simulation Programming from DeVry, and my current computer does not even meet the minimum requirements by a long shot (it's a single core if that tells you how old it is







). So I want to get the best machine for my money.

Any help/suggestions would be much appreciated!
Thanks!

Sabiba


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
huh? there's no need to post official bios here as it is always available at msi's website. we should even thank the guy who posted the beta bios.

I'll try to keep posting them when I see them and let you guys know which ones are better. Board is arriving tomorrow









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sabiba* 
Hey all... I've got kind of an odd question. I'm new to overclocking, I've dabbled a bit it in the past, but it's been a while. I was looking at the MSI 790FX-GD70 mainboard, and I'm going to get the 955 BE, but I was wondering what the best decently priced RAM for this board would be? I've been looking a Crucial Ballistix Tracer because I've NEVER had a problem with Crucial memory, but I'm having a hard time finding DDR3-1600 in that flavor. I'm looking for a total of either 2gb or 4gb. I need this for school, I'm going for a bachelor's degree in Game and Simulation Programming from DeVry, and my current computer does not even meet the minimum requirements by a long shot (it's a single core if that tells you how old it is







). So I want to get the best machine for my money.

Any help/suggestions would be much appreciated!
Thanks!

Sabiba

Crucial Ballistix tracer 1333mhz 6-6-6-20 should be able to do 1600mhz 7-7-7-24 with no problem really. I wouldn't get 2gb I would get 4gb too. 2gb isn't good anymore.

edit: these kits are probably what you want to look at.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beefdog* 
3500 Prime stable at 1.26

Im using a locked 810 and can run like 2900 @ like 1.296 but after about 16 hours of folding ill get a reboot.... so im at 2800 @ 1.296 4 days folding stable....


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beefdog* 
3500 Prime stable at 1.26

Love your youtube videos









I finally met the legend.


----------



## beefdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Love your youtube videos









I finally met the legend.

Lol i dident realize i was a legend but thanks


----------



## Skrumzy

Could someone please school me on how to make a bootable usb thumb drive so I can flash my bios...


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrumzy*


Could someone please school me on how to make a bootable usb thumb drive so I can flash my bios...


It's very easy. Here's a link to the page that explains how to do it and all required files.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


It's very easy. Here's a link to the page that explains how to do it and all required files.


Let me help you there; http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=116721.0


----------



## Asmola

Tell my the truth, is that mobo so good as they say it is? I'm going to buy that MSI for 140€ next week or should i go for Crosshair III for 185€?? I need to buy DDR3's also so MSI deal is much cheaper..


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Imho I would take the GD70 over the the Crosshair III any day... It really is an excellent board especially if your over clocking...


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


Imho I would take the GD70 over the the Crosshair III any day... It really is an excellent board especially if your over clocking...


Clocking is the main thing why i'm going to change mobo and memory. This Asus is know'n as its voltage need's (and vdroop) and it causes useless heat, which it self reduces clocking ability. I had MSI DKA790GX before and it oc'd much better than this asus. If my seller has that MSI on store, i will buy it!!







My current oc (3850MHz) needs 1.525 vcore and temps are around ~60c, and ive been looking for AM3 mobo and ddr3 for couple moths now and its time to upgrade. I will come back with lot of questions when i get that MSI on my hands!!


----------



## yrag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


*Tell my the truth, is that mobo so good as they say it is?* I'm going to buy that MSI for 140â‚¬ next week or should i go for Crosshair III for 185â‚¬?? I need to buy DDR3's also so MSI deal is much cheaper..


Yes, it is.


----------



## Asmola

Tell me 955BE and GD70 owners how your chip overclocks with that mobo??


----------



## shadow_419

If you read the thread, you should be able to find overclock results.


----------



## Asmola

Well that's gread advice. rep+


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


if you read the thread, you should be able to find overclock results.


+1


----------



## Asmola

Just readed the whole thread and im impressed, going back to MSI for sure. But i havent noticed much overclocks with 955BE, but i'm pretty sure that GD70 can reach this 3,85GHz also if this Asus does with LOT of CPU Voltage.


----------



## Dopamin3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=626244
MSI 790FX-GD70 bios 1.5b3 x2 to x4 prime95 stable for 3 hours so far. Will get to tweaking memory later. NB frequency @ 2.6ghz


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Just readed the whole thread and im impressed, going back to MSI for sure. But i havent noticed much overclocks with 955BE, but i'm pretty sure that GD70 can reach this 3,85GHz also if this Asus does with LOT of CPU Voltage.


i have read some great oc results on the crosshair III as well, i think that it is as good as the gd70 or even better, but you could never go wrong with either of these 2 boards


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Tell me 955BE and GD70 owners how your chip overclocks with that mobo??










they are great i was running at 3.9 ghz on 1.45v i believe board is currently under rma


----------



## ToxicAdam

Crossfire 790FX-GD70... maybe not









My second 4890 came DOA today.

I figured something was up because the inside box it came in was rip a little.. it looked used.. even the static wrapping was wrinkled.

I called Tiger Direct for a return or exchange. Since I ordered via paypal I'm only offered a return. No hassle at all though..

The symptoms was blue screen and freezes. All this happen in crossfire. So I switch out the cards and only plugged in the new 4890 as my main GPU. When I turned the PC on I got a message saying "GPU wasn't plugged into PSU". hmmm, plug back in the other 4890 and it loaded up just fine.

Guys, is my PSU strong enough for 2 4890s? Although the 4890 I received did looked used I like to know for sure my PSU didn't fried it.

I have a 750watt PSU > http://www.inwin-style.com/website/p...=18&iw_lanid=0

I took this pic yesterday minutes before finding out the second card was DOA.


----------



## shadow_419

That psu is fine. It's built by cwt and based off a solid psu design. It's roughly the same as the Thermaltake Toughpower 750 and Corsair tx750. The Corsair one is a bit better because they use better components but they're all solid units.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


That psu is fine. It's built by cwt and based off a solid psu design. It's roughly the same as the Thermaltake Toughpower 750 and Corsair tx750. The Corsair one is a bit better because they use better components but they're all solid units.


Oh, okay thanks.

+1rep


----------



## Quintilius

ok
dumb questions i know...
but i bought a nice pile of this stuff on newegg, i put it all together appropriately, and it never POSTs.
It sits on FF
I've cleared the Cmos...
I've taken out one then both sticks of ram...
i've disconnected the sata drive
the only thing i left in was the 4870 - and i moved it from slot 3 to 1 just for grins...

the whole time my little blue leds are all happy (even when i had no ram)

all I get is FF

no beep codes... nothing

can i assume this isnt normal?

i dont know - is flashing the bios next?


----------



## hotnikkelz

hey dudes...

I have this mobo, X3 720 black and a cooler master hyper 212. I want to do some modest overclocking at stock voltage....waht do i play with first? I just wanna hit like 3.2 and i'm done. but i have absolutely NO idea where to start, i'm an OC noob. I just bought the board cuz it's beautiful and i love MSI.


----------



## Quintilius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quintilius* 
ok
dumb questions i know...
...
the whole time my little blue leds are all happy (even when i had no ram)

all I get is FF

I'm a moron...
the 2nd power cable had wiggled loose
that'll teach me to work on these things at midnight


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotnikkelz* 
hey dudes...

I have this mobo, X3 720 black and a cooler master hyper 212. I want to do some modest overclocking at stock voltage....waht do i play with first? I just wanna hit like 3.2 and i'm done. but i have absolutely NO idea where to start, i'm an OC noob. I just bought the board cuz it's beautiful and i love MSI.

Okay stock voltage is 1.325 on my 810 I can only from 2600-2850 on stock voltage and be stable.... The easiest way to OC your CPU without tinkering with all the other stuff is Just Up your CPU Multiplier Probably at 14x now... setting it to 15 will get you to 3.0ghz.. setting it to 16 will get you 3.2ghz. To achieve 3.2 and be stable you will need like 1.345-1.355 or more depending on your chip.


----------



## Riskitall84

Sad - No matter what I do I cant recover my board from the bad bios flash. Will be RMA'in it tomorrw.

Really missed this board and had some good results to post too! Thread looks good am gonna update it to a club and have a good read through it!

Alos guys we are now a club sig has been updated.


----------



## Dopamin3

I'm having some memory troubles, perhaps people familiar with board can help me out.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...-headache.html


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Sad - No matter what I do I cant recover my board from the bad bios flash. Will be RMA'in it tomorrw.

Really missed this board and had some good results to post too! Thread looks good am gonna update it to a club and have a good read through it!

Alos guys we are now a club sig has been updated.

Did you ever try the forced flash method for updating an ami bios board?

Quote:

For AMI BIOS

Rename the desired AMI BIOS file to AMIBOOT.ROM and save it on a floppy disk. e.g. Rename A569MS23.ROM to AMIBOOT.ROM

Insert this floppy disk in the floppy drive. Turn On the system and press and hold Ctrl-Home to force update. It will read the AMIBOOT.ROM file and recover the BIOS from the A drive.

When 4 beeps are heard you may remove the floppy disk and restart the computer.
Must be done with a non usb floppy drive.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Did you ever try the forced flash method for updating an ami bios board?
Yea have tried every way you could possibly imagine!! Really sad as I was one of the first to buy now im one of the first to RMA!

Got a couple more tricks to try today before I send it of so Ill let you guys know how I get on and how I get on with MSI support.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Yea have tried every way you could possibly imagine!! Really sad as I was one of the first to buy now im one of the first to RMA!

Got a couple more tricks to try today before I send it of so Ill let you guys know how I get on and how I get on with MSI support.

What is your problem, you bricked a board flashing it? I'm not sure what you've tried already but clear cmos and unplug battery. Then if it still doesn't POST try the following steps.

Quote:

AMI BIOS recovery procedure
• Rename the desired AMI BIOS file to AMIBOOT.ROM and save it on a floppy disk. e.g. Rename A6712VMS.190 to AMIBOOT.ROM
• Insert this floppy disk in the floppy drive. Turn On the system and press and hold Ctrl-Home to force update. It will read the AMIBOOT.ROM file and recover the BIOS from the A drive.
• When 4 beeps are heard you may remove the floppy disk and restart the computer.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Yea have tried every way you could possibly imagine!! Really sad as I was one of the first to buy now im one of the first to RMA!

Got a couple more tricks to try today before I send it of so Ill let you guys know how I get on and how I get on with MSI support.

Awwman that sucks, good luck with the last try's and if that dosent work good luck with the RMA.


----------



## The Master Chief

Ordering mine in literally, days!


----------



## Eshuang

I just got my mobo yesterday and signed up on the forum today after going through some of the useful information I've read here. I moved over from an Asus m4a78-e and the difference is night and day. The oc'ing on this board is so much easier!

Just a few hours into my ownership, I already have several questions:

1. In Everest, my NB Core ranges from 1.09 to 2.85 volts, averaging out at 2.19. Is this normal? I have it set to 1.30 in the bios and it seems to fluctuate so much still.

2. Another thing is that I set my CPU voltage to 1.43xx but my minimum is 1.41 and maximum is 1.42. Which setting in bios increases the voltage under load and what value should it be set to?

Specs so far...

These are the only settings I have in bios:

CPU 3.838 GHz
NB 3.625 GHz
HT 2.221 GHz

CPU Voltage 1.43
DDR Voltage 1.65
NB Core Voltage 1.28 but goes to 2.8???
CPU-NB 1.30

CPU Spect off.
Cool and Quiet off.
Unused ports off.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eshuang* 
I just got my mobo yesterday and signed up on the forum today after going through some of the useful information I've read here. I moved over from an Asus m4a78-e and the difference is night and day. The oc'ing on this board is so much easier!

Just a few hours into my ownership, I already have several questions:

1. In Everest, my NB Core ranges from 1.09 to 2.85 volts, averaging out at 2.19. Is this normal? I have it set to 1.30 in the bios and it seems to fluctuate so much still.

2. Another thing is that I set my CPU voltage to 1.43xx but my minimum is 1.41 and maximum is 1.42. Which setting in bios increases the voltage under load and what value should it be set to?

Specs so far...

These are the only settings I have in bios:

CPU 3.838 GHz
NB 3.625 GHz
HT 2.221 GHz

CPU Voltage 1.43
DDR Voltage 1.65
NB Core Voltage 1.28 but goes to 2.8???
CPU-NB 1.30

CPU Spect off.
Cool and Quiet off.
Unused ports off.

Wow thats a high NB speed you are running. Anyway Everest reads northbridge voltage wrong so it probably doesn't fluctuate like that. And the CPU voltage going down under load is normal, it is called vdroop. You might be able to change it by changing the CPU VDD Voltage but I never mess with that stuff.


----------



## Eshuang

Oops, sorry. The NB freq is actually 2.625 heh. Anyway, thanks for letting me know the NB core temps are whack in everest. As for the temps in Everest, should I pay attention to the CPU as a whole or each core by itself?


----------



## kaioshine

Just an update, I've been running this board with a new system for a few weeks now, everything worked flawless, it picked up all 8GB ram (1.5v) at the proper 1333Mhz.

Only thing i had to change was setting it to raid0 in the bios. Installed Windows 7 without a hitch. I love this setup, my processor (955 BE) runs at 30 CÂ° at stock speeds with moderate load (Zalman 9900). Memory is running at 20-24 CÂ° with Geil Evo Cyclone cooler.


----------



## Dopamin3

Does anyone run RAID 0 on this board? I'm assuming you use the two blue Sata ports for the dedicated raid controller, correct? Shoot me a PM if you have or talk about it in the thread







Thanks


----------



## beefdog

I have 2 raids set up. 2 300gb velociraptors and 2 500gb wd aaks. I use the onboard controller.

Heres one of my videos of my raid 0 setup:


----------



## nicky

Hey everybody i'm new to this form and would be greatful is someone would help me please i would love to overclock all my stuff plzs thxs

Phenom II X4 955 MSI 790FX-GD70 Sapphire HD4890 Seagate 160GB 4 /Corsair Microsystems Corsair XMS3 CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 600W CoolerMaster v10 CoolerMaster Cosmos S Windows 7Ultimate


----------



## nicky

right i've updated the Bios to the latest one what out and got it up to 3,60 and everythhing on auto and turn off the Cool'n'Quiet what next lol i'm sure this baby can do more


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so no matter what I did I couldnt recover my bricked board!!!!!

RMA accepted, board to be collected tomorrow and as long as there in stock I will have a new one next week! Cant wait! Cause the ASUS M4T Deluxe that im using sucks compared to the GD-70 in my opinion!

So time for me to get stuck in next week!


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok so no matter what I did I couldnt recover my bricked board!!!!!

RMA accepted, board to be collected tomorrow and as long as there in stock I will have a new one next week! Cant wait! Cause the ASUS M4T Deluxe that im using sucks compared to the GD-70 in my opinion!

So time for me to get stuck in next week!

Glad to hear bro! Be careful with bios update next time


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicky* 
right i've updated the Bios to the latest one what out and got it up to 3,60 and everythhing on auto and turn off the Cool'n'Quiet what next lol i'm sure this baby can do more

Are you just ocing the CPU using multiplier or are you doing a bus speed OC....

If your doing only the Multiplier Up your CPU voltage ( a very little bit at a time) and push it farther while watching your temps.... Run SuperPI to see if your still processing correctly at the Volts & freq when you feel your comfortable with speed and temps run prime95 for a while and make sure your stable. If you get cpu errors up your voltage a bit more (if your temps are acceptable) until you get stable at desired speed. If your temps are to high you will have to go backwards with your multiplyer and get the appropriate voltage/speed settings stable.

If your doing a Bus speed OC well then alot more factors in RAM,NB,HT,FSB you will have to do the same as above but you will be upping bus speed instead of Multiplier And you will have to do it with everything....


----------



## nicky

its okay now its done long time ago


----------



## McDown

My final stable oc for 24/7

CPU 3.8ghz / 1.424V (1.43V in BIOS)
RAM 1600mhz / 1.69V
CPU-NB 1.336V (1.3V in BIOS)
NB 2600mhz / 1.2V


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
My final stable oc for 24/7

CPU 3.8ghz / 1.424V (1.43V in BIOS)
RAM 1600mhz / 1.69V
CPU-NB 1.336V (1.3V in BIOS)
NB 2600mhz / 1.2V

Have you tried OCing using the Bus speed?? I think you might get a bit better benchies with higher bus... I dont have a BE CPU so i cant compare them....


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*


Have you tried OCing using the Bus speed?? I think you might get a bit better benchies with higher bus... I dont have a BE CPU so i cant compare them....


No I haven't but I will.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Im very interested in seeing the results....


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Anyone know of any water blocks compatible with the gd70 NB/SB/VREG's besides the anfi-tec one? US Only..


----------



## heng8866

Getting 2000MHZ on AMD platforms is extremely difficult. I am using OCZ DDR3 PLATINUM EB 2000 1GBX4, and I am tired of setting the RAM, so I used a 1600MHZ at 1.65v.


----------



## heng8866

I have bought this GD70 from Newegg.com as an open box item, but it was received just with some packages open. Other things are brand new.

I used a 955BE with this motherboard, and now is overclocking it to 3848MHZ with 1.408v
I am a lazy guy and set almost other things to auto.
The RAM is a nightmare for me. I found with a voltage as low as 1.65v, I found AM3 platform can only reach 1600MHZ with 8-8-8-20. The RAMs are rated 2000MHZ 9-8-8 at 1.8v!
Scythe MUGEN II gives me great cooling. It keeps my CPU at around 43 degrees.


----------



## McDown

Decided to bring some color to the thread








My little boy - Anarchy!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Thought ide try to push the 810 a bit further with stock cooler.... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639145








1ghz over clock with a locked CPU Gotta love the board







... Its not quite stable there at 1.44v I think ill need 1.46-1.48v to be stable.. But just an advisory.... This thing will start on fire if you load at this clock/voltage with the stock cooler....


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Glad to hear bro! Be careful with bios update next time
Dont know what I did only thing on the memory stick was the GD70 bios, though I have had 1 ram stick and a GPU die on me at the same time so I think there has been a bit more going on than I can figure out!


----------



## 19373

hey G.E.Nauticus i was wondering if you could help me out a bit

i have basicly the same rig as you (msi-gd70/phenom 2 810/ddr3 1333)

i was wondering if you could tell me exactly how you got to 3.6 stable?

if you would, please tell me your:

FSB
Multi
CPU-NB Multi
HT Multi

RAM settings

and all of your voltage levels

i know it seems like alot to ask but im really impressed with ur oc and since we have extremely similar setups i figured i could match it

btw i have good cooling so feel free to tell me higher volts for more stability

thanks a bunch man

also im giving you plus rep for having the same setup as me lol


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Dont know what I did only thing on the memory stick was the GD70 bios, though I have had 1 ram stick and a GPU die on me at the same time so I think there has been a bit more going on than I can figure out!

I've heard that Thermaltake PSU's are bad. Maybe you should consider of buying different PSU before you fry something else?


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
I've heard that Thermaltake PSU's are bad. Maybe you should consider of buying different PSU before you fry something else?

Some Thermaltake psu's are suspect, but the toughpower series is built by cwt and it uses the same platform as the corsair tx750. The corsair uses better components and has slightly better voltage regulation but the two are comparable. Channel Well Tech. is a solid oem and they don't usually put out garbage. They're not the best but they do a good job.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Dont know what I did only thing on the memory stick was the GD70 bios, though I have had 1 ram stick and a GPU die on me at the same time so I think there has been a bit more going on than I can figure out!

Did you use M-Flash? *Don't use M-Flash or Live Update!* Although M-Flash works for the most part, it is still not the best way to flash and can be buggy at times. Please use the flashing utility within DOS. It is very easy to format a USB drive using HP utility or another method to boot to DOS and flash from that, which is a much much safer method.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tambro4* 
hey G.E.Nauticus i was wondering if you could help me out a bit

i have basicly the same rig as you (msi-gd70/phenom 2 810/ddr3 1333)

i was wondering if you could tell me exactly how you got to 3.6 stable?

if you would, please tell me your:

FSB
Multi
CPU-NB Multi
HT Multi

RAM settings

and all of your voltage levels

i know it seems like alot to ask but im really impressed with ur oc and since we have extremely similar setups i figured i could match it

btw i have good cooling so feel free to tell me higher volts for more stability

thanks a bunch man

also im giving you plus rep for having the same setup as me lol









K they way i was at 3.6 last night it was unstable im pretty sure it was due to undervoltage of the CPU but i am not posative as i cannot push my volts further....







stock cooler... here is what should get you about close...

Bus Speed : 277
Cpu Multiplier : 13x
Nb Multiplier : 7x or 8x try 7x first to get CPU stable then you can bump it to 8x and see if your stable
HT Multiplier : Same as NB
DDR: i think i ised the 1:2.2 setting Try not to go over 1500 on the ram it gets unstable over that unless you overvolt alot... At like 1450-1500 1.7v was sufficient with my ocz reaper.

To boot at 3.5ghz i was at 1.44v Then pushed it further to 3600mhz once in Windows. If you Cooling is good start at 3400(261 x 13) @ 1.45v get into windows then once in windows run Prime95 and watch ur temps let it run for about 2 hours **WATCH YOUR TEMPS** I cannot stress that enough if your hitting 60-60+ running prime95 your probably gonna need additional cooling or down clock to get to a point were you have acceptable temps/speed.. If you are stable at the voltage and clock then bump it to 3500(269 x13) @ 1.45v See if you get stable there if not and your temps are still within reason bump your CPU voltage a but more to 1.475 or so then boot and try to be stable at 3500.... rinse and repeat for 3600..... If you have any more questions let me know.. Ill do my best to respond and help in the best passable way.


----------



## 19373

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
K they way i was at 3.6 last night it was unstable im pretty sure it was due to undervoltage of the CPU but i am not posative as i cannot push my volts further....







stock cooler... here is what should get you about close...

Bus Speed : 277
Cpu Multiplier : 13x
Nb Multiplier : 7x or 8x try 7x first to get CPU stable then you can bump it to 8x and see if your stable
HT Multiplier : Same as NB
DDR: i think i ised the 1:2.2 setting Try not to go over 1500 on the ram it gets unstable over that unless you overvolt alot... At like 1450-1500 1.7v was sufficient with my ocz reaper.

To boot at 3.5ghz i was at 1.44v Then pushed it further to 3600mhz once in Windows. If you Cooling is good start at 3400(261 x 13) @ 1.45v get into windows then once in windows run Prime95 and watch ur temps let it run for about 2 hours **WATCH YOUR TEMPS** I cannot stress that enough if your hitting 60-60+ running prime95 your probably gonna need additional cooling or down clock to get to a point were you have acceptable temps/speed.. If you are stable at the voltage and clock then bump it to 3500(269 x13) @ 1.45v See if you get stable there if not and your temps are still within reason bump your CPU voltage a but more to 1.475 or so then boot and try to be stable at 3500.... rinse and repeat for 3600..... If you have any more questions let me know.. Ill do my best to respond and help in the best passable way.

ive been messing with it for hours now and it wont even boot at stock so i think somthing is wrong with the os

im gonna wipe the drive and reinstall windows see what happens from there

btw i realize now tht 3.6 is asking a bit much of my lil 810 what would you recomend for a stable 3.2 setup if it seems good ill up it from there

thanks man glad i found someone on here with the same stuff i got lol


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tambro4* 
ive been messing with it for hours now and it wont even boot at stock so i think somthing is wrong with the os

im gonna wipe the drive and reinstall windows see what happens from there

btw i realize now tht 3.6 is asking a bit much of my lil 810 what would you recomend for a stable 3.2 setup if it seems good ill up it from there

thanks man glad i found someone on here with the same stuff i got lol

What kind of error do you get when loading Os? I get a missing file issue when my ram is pushed to far. Try backing down the memory to 1333 area or less....

3200 should run pretty stable with the following

Bus: 246
Cpu multi: 13
nb multi: 9 @ autovolt (10 with voltage bumps)
ht multi: 9 @ autovolt (10 with voltage bumps)
Drop your Ram to 1333 area or less (at first to get stable then you can oc it with voltage bumps)
Cpu voltage should be around 1.400 give or take a little to get stability...


----------



## ToxicAdam

Do any of you guys use sound cards?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Do any of you guys use sound cards?

nooope the Onboard works pretty well with my kirsch k3


----------



## ridn3y

sent my case for powder coating so had a bit of time to play with my chip


----------



## ceemuk

Hi everyone, new member, have read through most of this thread with interest.

Am waiting for the P55 boards to go retail and weigh up wether to go the i5 route or the AM3 route for a new Windows 7 build.

Weighing up the AM3 route, this board seems to tick all the right boxes, apart from a few outstanding queries.

I would run this board with a X4 955 BE, 8GB (4 x2) 1600 Corsair DDR3, and 2x 500GB SATA2 HD's.

The main questions if anyone can shed light on, are;

Will this board run 8GB 1600MHz quite happily? I would probably OC the CPU to 3.5GHz with either air, or a Corsair Hydro H50. The exact RAM sticks would be Corsair TW3X4G1600C9D 4GB kit x2. These are listed on Corsairs site as compatible for this board. Spec is 9-9-9-24 1.8v.

Second question is RAID. Having read a few reviews of the board, people seem to have problems with RAID via both the JMicron controller and the SB750 controller (eg. http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/..._motherboard/3)

I would be looking to set up RAID 0 with 2x 500GB SATA2 Drives, with best possible performance off either controller.
2x optical SATA DVD drives would also be connected to the SB750 controller.

Thanks for any info owners can provide.


----------



## reedo

it will handle 8 gigs @1600 nicely and im not running a raid array so im not really helpful there


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


sent my case for powder coating so had a bit of time to play with my chip


Gratz.

Not many people can break 16s on water or air


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ceemuk*


Hi everyone, new member, have read through most of this thread with interest.

Am waiting for the P55 boards to go retail and weigh up wether to go the i5 route or the AM3 route for a new Windows 7 build.

Weighing up the AM3 route, this board seems to tick all the right boxes, apart from a few outstanding queries.

I would run this board with a X4 955 BE, 8GB (4 x2) 1600 Corsair DDR3, and 2x 500GB SATA2 HD's.

The main questions if anyone can shed light on, are;

Will this board run 8GB 1600MHz quite happily? I would probably OC the CPU to 3.5GHz with either air, or a Corsair Hydro H50. The exact RAM sticks would be Corsair TW3X4G1600C9D 4GB kit x2. These are listed on Corsairs site as compatible for this board. Spec is 9-9-9-24 1.8v.

Second question is RAID. Having read a few reviews of the board, people seem to have problems with RAID via both the JMicron controller and the SB750 controller (eg. http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/..._motherboard/3)

I would be looking to set up RAID 0 with 2x 500GB SATA2 Drives, with best possible performance off either controller.
2x optical SATA DVD drives would also be connected to the SB750 controller.

Thanks for any info owners can provide.


Yes, and you can get x16/x16, insteds of x8/x8 with p55.


----------



## ceemuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


it will handle 8 gigs @1600 nicely and im not running a raid array so im not really helpful there


Did it boot with 1600 stick at BIOS defaults though?

I'm seeing a lot of posts that AM3 has trouble with anything over 1333 RAM?


----------



## Riskitall84

Wish my RMA would hurry up!







!


----------



## disruptor

Hi Guys

I'm thinking of buying this board for my first (ever) AMD build.
Have chosen CPU & RAM (PhII X4 995 Black & Corsair Domi 1600), just picking board now. Got it down to between the MSI and the M4A79T Deluxe.

I use my rig mainly for gaming and the odd bit of video work.

Any thoughts on this board for gaming? And vs. the M4A79T in general?

Ta









-dizzy


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disruptor*


Hi Guys

I'm thinking of buying this board for my first (ever) AMD build.
Have chosen CPU & RAM (PhII X4 995 Black & Corsair Domi 1600), just picking board now. Got it down to between the MSI and the M4A79T Deluxe.

I use my rig mainly for gaming and the odd bit of video work.

Any thoughts on this board for gaming? And vs. the M4A79T in general?

Ta









-dizzy


It runs cool and stable for gaming.







Im a retired wow player and I played wow with my 810 and my 4850 (at stock clocks) and I was getting 120 fps in 5 man instances and 50-60 fps in 40man raids with all settings on high cept for shadows(medium) The board will handle any graphics card I would suggest a 4890 or 4870x2...... But over all the board is solid for anyhting that has to do with AM3.. OC, Gaming, Video, Just everything you can think of.....


----------



## Skrumzy

I just put together my sig rig not too long ago and love the board..I would vouch for 4gbs being able to run at 1600 no problem..however I have heard people having trouble with some am3 boards getting them to be stable at factory settings with an extra 4gbs(i.e 1600 kit rated at 7-7-7-24)..Plus you will have to tell us what HSF you are going to be using because currently I have a Prolimatech Meglahelm and it blocks the first slot with a 120x25 fan on it, so thats something to consider too..I think through the reviews I have read the only complaints about the board is the location of the ram slots and the sata headers, however I don't see that big of a deal with them being in the lower right.

As for RAID, I didn't have any problems. You will have to install a floppy drive or use a USB Flash stick to install the raid drivers for windows vista or less install, don't know about windows 7..I run RAID0 with two drives..

Hope this helps..


----------



## Seeing Red

First time posting on this thread...

I guess I am one of the people that had trouble with 1600Mhz RAM.

First set was OCZ Platinum and I think it didn't run factory clocks mostly due to bad QC. I had 2 sticks that would run the advertised clocks, but one stick would produce errors.

Second set was some Corsair TR3X6G1600C7. They would run with 9-9-9-24 at 1600MHz. I knew they weren't listed as compatible on the website, but I gave it a shot.

Now my current and last set of RAM (can't keep doing this lol) is some OCZ AMD Edition. And for some reason they don't like 7-7-7-24 with 1600MHz. They can run at 1333 with 6-6-6-24 which is good enough. I think I run them at 1066 with 5-5-5-20 cause they give me an extra thousand in pcmark









For RAM clearance I have a V8 and they fit in every slot, but anything with tall heatsinks won't fit in the first two slots.


----------



## Soldier1969

Hey I noticed you have 2 veloc in raid 0. Do you have them on the jmicron sata connections or on the 6 sata amd ports for your raid. I have my raptors currently on the jmicron ones and wondered if it's better to put them on the other side for raid? I'm buying a second velociraptor this weekend to replace my raptors. And how did you get to 3.9 stable. I'm using a xigmatek dark knight air cooler. Thanks!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Hi Guys

I'm thinking of buying this board for my first (ever) AMD build.
Have chosen CPU & RAM (PhII X4 995 Black & Corsair Domi 1600), just picking board now. Got it down to between the MSI and the M4A79T Deluxe.

I use my rig mainly for gaming and the odd bit of video work.

Any thoughts on this board for gaming? And vs. the M4A79T in general?

Ta

-dizzy
Running the ASUS board while im waiting on my GD70 RMA and I have to say I was really shocked as there is a massive difference. For a start the new ASUS bios is full of bugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amish_the_Crew

I'm haven't been on this forum long, but i read up lots of information.
Tomorrow i'll get my new system with the 790FX-GD70 MB 

I tend to try and get a good performance from it and see if i can catch up to some on this forum ;-)


----------



## Silverace

I have a msi 790 MB coming with an amd Phenom II x3 black edition.

I would like to overclock to the higher levels

Which memory do you recommend - in the forum I see that some of the best speeds are using these memory options

OCZ OCZ3P16004GK 4GB PC3-12800
Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1625 (PC3 13000)
G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

some in this forum are getting 3600; 3800;
any suggestions
thanks


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silverace* 
I have a msi 790 MB coming with an amd Phenom II x3 black edition.

I would like to overclock to the higher levels

Which memory do you recommend - in the forum I see that some of the best speeds are using these memory options

OCZ OCZ3P16004GK 4GB PC3-12800
Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1625 (PC3 13000)
G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

some in this forum are getting 3600; 3800;
any suggestions
thanks

Since you ahve a BE you can oc your Chip only not having to worry about ram and nb and ht and fsb... Just up your multiplier on your cpu. as far as ram goes im a huge fan of OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600


----------



## disruptor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Running the ASUS board while im waiting on my GD70 RMA and I have to say I was really shocked as there is a massive difference. For a start the new ASUS bios is full of bugs!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, thanks for the heads up. It's little things like that that I want to know.
What kind of bugs have you encountered?

+rep!

-dizzy


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hi guys!







Glad I found this thread as Friday I will be ordering this along with a 965. I hope to join then and learn all I can from you guys!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skrumzy* 
Plus you will have to tell us what HSF you are going to be using because currently I have a Prolimatech Meglahelm and it blocks the first slot with a 120x25 fan on it, so thats something to consider too..
Hope this helps..

It really does help as I have my Meglahelm on the way. No prob tho as I can just put the Fan on the other side because I will be using a tech station.

on another note If you guys would like I will post a link to my build log ~next week or two.

Edit: Have any of you been able to hit 1600Mhz on the ram with all four slots populated?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
First time posting on this thread...

I guess I am one of the people that had trouble with 1600Mhz RAM.

First set was OCZ Platinum and I think it didn't run factory clocks mostly due to bad QC. I had 2 sticks that would run the advertised clocks, but one stick would produce errors.

Second set was some Corsair TR3X6G1600C7. They would run with 9-9-9-24 at 1600MHz. I knew they weren't listed as compatible on the website, but I gave it a shot.

Now my current and last set of RAM (can't keep doing this lol) is some OCZ AMD Edition. And for some reason they don't like 7-7-7-24 with 1600MHz. They can run at 1333 with 6-6-6-24 which is good enough. I think I run them at 1066 with 5-5-5-20 cause they give me an extra thousand in pcmark









For RAM clearance I have a V8 and they fit in every slot, but anything with tall heatsinks won't fit in the first two slots.

AM3 cpu's commonly have a weak memory controller so you most likely have to live with 1333mhz







I can't do 1600mhz no matter how much nb or nb-cpu voltage I pump into the board. The good news is: *1333mhz with tight timings is actually better.* AM3 performance depends heavily on NB frequency. Check out this guide for a lot of helpful information: AM3 CPU's Which Ram Speed is Faster and Which CPU-NB Clock is Best

When you run the ram at 1333mhz, it stresses the IMC less and allows you to achieve a much higher NB overclock


----------



## Dopamin3

*MSI 790FX-GD70 Bios 1.5b4 and Flashing Utility*

I will flash to this bios tomorrow and let you guys know how it is. 1.5b3 was great for unlocking cores, but didn't allow for northbridge frequency to be changed when unlocking them. Hopefully this fixes the problem. *edit: I have read from multiple sources this alleviates the problems encountered in 1.5b3* . Anyone else can comment on this if they like. Don't use m-flash either because it sucks. Flash with a usb drive in DOS like a man with the provided utility.

Great job MSI, keep it up


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
on another note If you guys would like I will post a link to my build log ~next week or two.

i would like to see your worklog, i am also re-building my system this weekend with some water cooling stuff. will try to post some pics in this thread


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
i would like to see your worklog, i am also re-building my system this weekend with some water cooling stuff. will try to post some pics in this thread

coll will do as well as post a couple pics here.
BTW are you running 4 sticks of ram? If so were they able to go 1600?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Wow, thanks for the heads up. It's little things like that that I want to know.
What kind of bugs have you encountered?

+rep!

-dizzy
Cant get any kind of stable overclock and errors saying overclock failed when im running stock settings! Have found that it doesnt post like 1 in 3 boots. And it seems to make my ram really unstable - Tested it in my dads ASUS M4 Deluxe with an older bios and its fine.

Also google Hypertransport errors - I know its not a problem with just this board but the new bios seems to make it happen more often.


----------



## disruptor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Cant get any kind of stable overclock and errors saying overclock failed when im running stock settings! Have found that it doesnt post like 1 in 3 boots. And it seems to make my ram really unstable - Tested it in my dads ASUS M4 Deluxe with an older bios and its fine.

Also google Hypertransport errors - I know its not a problem with just this board but the new bios seems to make it happen more often.

Well I'm decided then; I can't stand a buggy BIOS. MSI it is.

Now I just have to choose RAM...

I'm looking at these Corsair XMS3 Dominators. Anybody else running it? Good choice?

Man I can't wait to pull the trigger on this one









-dizzy


----------



## Dopamin3

Well I've been testing newest bios and everything seems to work. Now NB can be changed when unlocking







I will get to overclocking later


----------



## ToxicAdam

I just installed windows 7 and hear 4 to 5 beeps when ever I restart the PC.. everything seems find other than those beeps.. should I be concern?

Edit: ... I learned MSI 790FX-GD70 beeps for every connected USB device.

I added a Scanner and Printer with Windows 7 also had my 360 controller along with a USB jump drive plugged in.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I just installed windows 7 and hear 4 to 5 beeps when ever I restart the PC.. everything seems find other than those beeps.. should I be concern?

Edit: ... I learned MSI 790FX-GD70 beeps for every connected USB device.

I added a Scanner and Printer with Windows 7 also had my 360 controller along with a USB jump drive plugged in.

Why do you even have speaker plugged in
















You have an LED POST readout and speakers haven't been needed since like 1984. Just annoying imo


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Why do you even have speaker plugged in
















You have an LED POST readout and speakers haven't been needed since like 1984. Just annoying imo


1984.... before I was born.... I lol'd


----------



## eclipseaudio4

965's @ the egg $249









140w TDP







seems as tho it may just be a 955 with more voltage...

Now the big question which one to get....


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
965's @ the egg $249









140w TDP







seems as tho it may just be a 955 with more voltage...

Now the big question which one to get....

I believe it comes with a higher stock vcore, which is stupid because it could run easily at 1.325v. I think it is to give it more artificial headroom. These chips haven't been out long but I believe they are binned _slightly_ better than the 955 and you can expect an extra few hundred mhz out of them. Nothing spectacular and not worth the $50 extra imo. 955 is pretty strong still especially at the new price point.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
965's @ the egg $249









140w TDP







seems as tho it may just be a 955 with more voltage...

Now the big question which one to get....

i would get the 965 without thinking twice


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
i would get the 965 without thinking twice

Yeah I think I am going to...


----------



## Mastiffman

Has anyone even hit CLOSE TO 2000MHz on the RAM with this Board? If so What hardward are you using and did you have to make any specially tweaks other than the normal Timings Settings for the RAM or Burn in the board for an extra amount of time other than nomral to hit 2000Mhz or Close?

I have been hearing that this Board, though advertized, won't run even close to 2000Mhz, let alone the stated 2133MHz. And that if you do hit between 1800-2000Mhz, it can Normally only be done with 2x1Gb of Ram and NOT 2x2Gb....

What say you on this???? If anyone know of it, Proof would be great!!!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Well I'm decided then; I can't stand a buggy BIOS. MSI it is.

Now I just have to choose RAM...

I'm looking at these Corsair XMS3 Dominators. Anybody else running it? Good choice?

Man I can't wait to pull the trigger on this one

-dizzy
Glad I could help! And that ram is really over priced I think for CAS 9. I would find some 1600 CAS 7 for the same cash









*And guess what peeps!!! Finaly getting my GD70 back on Monday!!! And am getting rid of this ASUS board!!!!!*


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
965's @ the egg $249









140w TDP







seems as tho it may just be a 955 with more voltage...

Now the big question which one to get....

Now I want the 965









Wonder when the Microcenter near me will get them and at what price?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
*And guess what peeps!!! Finaly getting my GD70 back on Monday!!! And am getting rid of this ASUS board!!!!!*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Glad I could help! And that ram is really over priced I think for CAS 9. I would find some 1600 CAS 7 for the same cash









*And guess what peeps!!! Finaly getting my GD70 back on Monday!!! And am getting rid of this ASUS board!!!!!*

He might look at these. Only he would have to find them in the UK.


----------



## stangcharger

Just got this board in today. unfortunately i am at quakecon and can't instal it. 945 and 4g 1600 Gskill memory is waiting for me when i return. My boss is taking good care of them.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Has anyone even hit CLOSE TO 2000MHz on the RAM with this Board? If so What hardward are you using and did you have to make any specially tweaks other than the normal Timings Settings for the RAM or Burn in the board for an extra amount of time other than nomral to hit 2000Mhz or Close?

I have been hearing that this Board, though advertized, won't run even close to 2000Mhz, let alone the stated 2133MHz. And that if you do hit between 1800-2000Mhz, it can Normally only be done with 2x1Gb of Ram and NOT 2x2Gb....

What say you on this???? If anyone know of it, Proof would be great!!!

Unfortunately im running 1333mhz ram so im not much help.. But ... Ive pushed it as far as 1740 were it became unstable... Try adjusting your timings and upping your ram voltage to whats its rated at(if its lower) and maybe bump your NB up a bit.... See if that helps.....


----------



## Chopxsticks

I just saw that newegg has this board *open Box* for $114, should I be worried about an open box Mother board? if not Im ordering it tonight..


----------



## shadow_419

There's a risk with open box, but I've always received working motherboards. Some aren't as lucky as me, but I got my GD70 "open box" and the antistatic bag was still sealed.








The only thing open was the bag for the i/o shield.


----------



## Chopxsticks

oh man, Im pretty sold then, you can still RMA an open boxed product I assume? is MSI got pretty legit customer service?


----------



## shadow_419

Well, If it doesn't work you can send it back to Newegg for a refund. I've never had to rma anything to a manufacturer so I'm no help there.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I just saw that newegg has this board *open Box* for $114, should I be worried about an open box Mother board? if not Im ordering it tonight..

I have a open box newegg 790FX-GD70. Honestly if I didn't knew it was open box I couldn't tell.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
i would get the 965 without thinking twice

Don't we have to wait for a bios update to use X4 965?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Don't we have to wait for a bios update to use X4 965?

I hope not as I am going to pull the trigger as soon as the egg gets my memory in stock (in the next four hrs)


----------



## Chopxsticks

what ram you getting? Im looking for ram as well


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
what ram you getting? Im looking for ram as well

Well I was going to get some OCZ Platinum AMD edition 1600 but the egg does not have them (they were supposed to be in today) So I am going with these

Edit: Is there anything I should download for this board so that I am ready for it when it comes? Links appreciated!







:


----------



## Soldier1969

Bios 1.4


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soldier1969* 
Bios 1.4

Thanks man +1


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soldier1969* 
Bios 1.4

-1

Take a look at this. 1.5b4 improves overall functionality and especially helps with unlocking cores. Regardless of that it is a better bios.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 

*MSI 790FX-GD70 Bios 1.5b4 and Flashing Utility*

I will flash to this bios tomorrow and let you guys know how it is. 1.5b3 was great for unlocking cores, but didn't allow for northbridge frequency to be changed when unlocking them. Hopefully this fixes the problem. *edit: I have read from multiple sources this alleviates the problems encountered in 1.5b3* . Anyone else can comment on this if they like. Don't use m-flash either because it sucks. Flash with a usb drive in DOS like a man with the provided utility.

Great job MSI, keep it up









No one talks about bioses in this thread and I'm the only one who has ever even mentioned the beta bioses. I never get thanked for posting them either. You guys are no fun


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
-1

Take a look at this. 1.5b4 improves overall functionality and especially helps with unlocking cores. Regardless of that it is a better bios.

No one talks about bioses in this thread and I'm the only one who has ever even mentioned the beta bioses. I never get thanked for posting them either. You guys are no fun









Well I am new and thanking you now! +1


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
-1

Take a look at this. 1.5b4 improves overall functionality and especially helps with unlocking cores. Regardless of that it is a better bios.

No one talks about bioses in this thread and I'm the only one who has ever even mentioned the beta bioses. I never get thanked for posting them either. You guys are no fun









thanks dopamin3, will try this bios when i get a chance, i'm still at 1.5b1


----------



## Chopxsticks

2 QUESTIONS!

1.) I too am in the same boat and looking to buy this board with a 965, if it requires a bios update im screwed? As I will have no way of even booting the board up?

2.) Back to the Open Box subject I brought up, "IF" it does not come with its goodie bag, does it at least come with its boot disks? or I am totally fudged? (edit: Never mind I suppose Newegg no longer has the open boxed board)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
2 QUESTIONS!

1.) I too am in the same boat and looking to buy this board with a 965, if it requires a bios update im screwed? As I will have no way of even booting the board up?

2.) Back to the Open Box subject I brought up, "IF" it does not come with its goodie bag, does it at least come with its boot disks? or I am totally fudged? (edit: Never mind I suppose Newegg no longer has the open boxed board)

It should still be able to post which is all you need to flash the bios.


----------



## Chopxsticks

sweet, thats all I needed to hear ^^


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Glad I could help. Plus sense you have a back up rig you can DL whatever you need


----------



## Mastiffman

_"Unfortunately im running 1333mhz ram so im not much help.. But ... Ive pushed it as far as 1740 were it became unstable... Try adjusting your timings and upping your ram voltage to whats its rated at(if its lower) and maybe bump your NB up a bit.... See if that helps..... "_

G.E. Nauticus,

I have OCZ3FXE20004GK It's 2x2gb of 2000MHz running at 8-8-8-30 @ 2.0-2.05v and I've lossened everything up and overvolted thing quite a bit. Over what everyone has suggested. I can't boot into OS past 1700Mhz no matter what! Doesn't matter the settings. And when I use the "Multistep Overclock" feature I can boot into windws but once the full OC kicks in about 30secs after entering Windows, it will freeze up and I have to Hard Shutdown...

I've seen reviews on the "EGG" from people whom say that they have this board and are running their Ram @ 2000Mhz and even 2100(ish) so I think that the board does it but the few that claim they can, Don't show proof and I have no way of asking to them to...

OCZ says that this Board will absolutely NOT run Ram at speed of 1850-2000Mhz. Beig that I purchased Ram to clock at speeds of 2000MHz I getting a little discouraged....

Quite a few people say that the Ram will run 2000MHz easy but I can't find anyone with the same hardware that has had success......


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

I have OCZ3FXE20004GK It's 2x2gb of 2000MHz running at 8-8-8-30 @ 2.0-2.05v and I've lossened everything up and overvolted thing quite a bit. Over what everyone has suggested. I can't boot into OS past 1700Mhz no matter what! Doesn't matter the settings. And when I use the "Multistep Overclock" feature I can boot into windws but once the full OC kicks in about 30secs after entering Windows, it will freeze up and I have to Hard Shutdown...

I've seen reviews on the "EGG" from people whom say that they have this board and are running their Ram @ 2000Mhz and even 2100(ish) so I think that the board does it but the few that claim they can, Don't show proof and I have no way of asking to them to...

OCZ says that this Board will absolutely NOT run Ram at speed of 1850-2000Mhz. Beig that I purchased Ram to clock at speeds of 2000MHz I getting a little discouraged....

Quite a few people say that the Ram will run 2000MHz easy but I can't find anyone with the same hardware that has had success......

I believe that the problem is not the board but actually the CPU-NB as that is what conrtols the memory and is why many people are having issues.
The main thing is that the AM3 CPU's support 1333 DDR3 and you have to overclock the CPU-NB to get higher, as well as raise the CPU-NB voltage.
I have read reviews where 1333 with tight timings beats 1600 and 1800 with looser timings. So what you may want to do is run it at say 1600 and tighten the timmings and see if that gives a performance boost.


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
-1

Take a look at this. 1.5b4 improves overall functionality and especially helps with unlocking cores. Regardless of that it is a better bios.

No one talks about bioses in this thread and I'm the only one who has ever even mentioned the beta bioses. I never get thanked for posting them either. You guys are no fun









i heart you for doing it i just cant seem to stop killing parts long enough to flash


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


_"Unfortunately im running 1333mhz ram so im not much help.. But ... Ive pushed it as far as 1740 were it became unstable... Try adjusting your timings and upping your ram voltage to whats its rated at(if its lower) and maybe bump your NB up a bit.... See if that helps..... "_

G.E. Nauticus,

I have OCZ3FXE20004GK It's 2x2gb of 2000MHz running at 8-8-8-30 @ 2.0-2.05v and I've lossened everything up and overvolted thing quite a bit. Over what everyone has suggested. I can't boot into OS past 1700Mhz no matter what! Doesn't matter the settings. And when I use the "Multistep Overclock" feature I can boot into windws but once the full OC kicks in about 30secs after entering Windows, it will freeze up and I have to Hard Shutdown...

I've seen reviews on the "EGG" from people whom say that they have this board and are running their Ram @ 2000Mhz and even 2100(ish) so I think that the board does it but the few that claim they can, Don't show proof and I have no way of asking to them to...

OCZ says that this Board will absolutely NOT run Ram at speed of 1850-2000Mhz. Beig that I purchased Ram to clock at speeds of 2000MHz I getting a little discouraged....

Quite a few people say that the Ram will run 2000MHz easy but I can't find anyone with the same hardware that has had success......


Don't wanna burst your bubble but:

When AMD designed the Phenom II, the IMC (NB) was tuned for 1600-1700MHz MAX and tighter timings. 
You will probably never get that ram to run at 2000MHz on the AM3 platform. However, you can run it at 1600MHz with tighter timings.

There is one way to beat the IMC limit of about 1700MHz. But it takes will and patience.

My hint: Drive strengths. Tune em, and you can potentially break 1800MHz. I am about to attempt this when I get a new set of ram in a few days. I will not tell you how to tune drive strengths, but I suggest you attempt and play around with them. They are the secret to AM3 ram stability/overclocking.


----------



## Mastiffman

Eclipseaudio....

That is only hearsay.... And that's the Controversy.... AMD CPU's CAN run way past 1333. 1333MHz is the "Officially" supported mem speed NOT the Max! That's where everyone is getting confused. So I think that it's either the board or the Ram!

So what I want is PROOF of;

1. This board being able to run at what the MFR says that it can run Ram at (1800oc, 2133oc). If it can With What Ram.

2. The OCZ 2000Mhz Flex EX Ram can Actually Run at the Stated Speed (2000Mhz 8-8-8 @2.0v). If so, What Board and CPU.

3. That AMD CPU's are only limited to 1333Mhz....

All that I keep hearing is that it's the Board or the CPU from OCZ...

And ironically, it's the same persons "opinion" that it's the CPU...

It does even make sense that it's the CPU for one...

On this Board, setting the Mem strap to "1:4" and bumpong the Core Clock for the CPU to 250Mhz from 200 is all that's needed to achive 2000Mhz Ram speeds....

Everyone knows, especially with the DENEB Core that a 50Mhz OC on the Core Clock is a CAKE WALK!

So that in my opinion leads the typical intelligent person to believe that it has to either the Board or Ram. And I would Really like to know which one it is....

OCZ says that the Ram has no problem running at those speeds on other board but THEY have NO proof!

MSI won't even help out with anything that even implies that there is OCing involved... I just find it funny that the Board MFR can't even show proof that this board will run Ram at what they say it can...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mastiffman

_"When AMD designed the Phenom II, the IMC (NB) was tuned for 1600-1700MHz MAX and tighter timings."
"There is one way to beat the IMC limit of about 1700MHz. But it takes will and patience.
My hint: Drive strengths. Tune em, and you can potentially break 1800MHz."_

Slappa,

Look at what you just wrote....... I don't think that you could be ANY MORE *Contradicting*!

I just want proof that the IMC were "Tuned" to 1600-1700. I can boot into Windows and Run my Ram as high as 1840MHz. Not stable though....

So is it jut that the Boards and Ram need to get used to Running at the HIgher speeds? Kind of like Buring them in.......


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


_"When AMD designed the Phenom II, the IMC (NB) was tuned for 1600-1700MHz MAX and tighter timings."
"There is one way to beat the IMC limit of about 1700MHz. But it takes will and patience.
My hint: Drive strengths. Tune em, and you can potentially break 1800MHz."_

Slappa,

Look at what you just wrote....... I don't think that you could be ANY MORE *Contradicting*!

I just want proof that the IMC were "Tuned" to 1600-1700. I can boot into Windows and Run my Ram as high as 1840MHz. Not stable though....

So is it jut that the Boards and Ram need to get used to Running at the HIgher speeds? Kind of like Buring them in.......


No, it has nothing to do with the memory or the board. It's because Phenom II has an *Integrated Memory Controller* on the actual CPU! I've gone through 2 ram kits and 2 motherboards with the same result...

Aim for tight timings with high northbridge speed and it will make you a happy camper.


----------



## Mastiffman

You all sound like ROBOTS! No offense but if the Scientist of the World were like you everyone that kepps SAYING that it's the IMC on the CPU. We would all still be drving a horse and carage while lighting Laterns at night.....LOL

Show me the documentation that states that "Tha AMD IMC can only run Ram speeds of upto 1700MHz"

That DOESN'T even make sense! If that WAS true, then I wouldn't be able to boot into windows and run my computer while at 1840Mhz....


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


You all sound like ROBOTS! No offense but if the Scientist of the World were like you everyone that kepps SAYING that it's the IMC on the CPU. We would all still be drving a horse and carage while lighting Laterns at night.....LOL

Show me the documentation that states that "Tha AMD IMC can only run Ram speeds of upto 1700MHz"

That DOESN'T even make sense! If that WAS true, then I wouldn't be able to boot into windows and run my computer while at 1840Mhz....


We're talking stable here.. You can do anything you want but if it is not stable throw it out the window. Listen to what we are saying, I don't know how to make you understand anymore than what has already been said. If you think we're lying just go to another forum and cry on their about getting faster memory frequency. AM3 CPU's only *officially support* 1333mhz.

Granted, every IMC is different and each processor will fare differently. _ Most_ seem to top out at 1700mhz or w/e the number is but I have an unlucky one that can only do about 1400mhz.

Why don't you show me some documentation that says AMD processors support above 1600mhz??? Maybe then you would have a reason to complain









Here is quote from AMD:

Quote:



Support for unregistered DIMMs up to PC2 8500(DDR2-1066MHz) and PC3 10600 (DDR3-1333MHz) - AM3


edit: I forgot to mention high rated 2x2gb kits of ddr3 (2000mhz+) were designed for the LGA775 socket, *not AM3*. They don't have integrated memory controller hence can usually attain a higher speed.


----------



## Mastiffman

Officially Supported... Look up the Deffinition please....

I never sad that there WAS Proof. I asked for proof from those Claiming so strongly that the CPU's can't!

1400Mhz, maybe you have not figured out how to get to 1600 yet.... Have you ever thought about that?


----------



## Mastiffman

Once again LOOK at the Situation before you type....

So according to that QUOTE, which by the way I've already discovered a long time ago, NO One would be able to Run Ram over that speed, Stably!?

CORRECT? Think outsie of the OEM Box Brother!

_"edit: I forgot to mention high rated 2x2gb kits of ddr3 (2000mhz+) were designed for the LGA775 socket, not AM3. They don't have integrated memory controller hence can usually attain a higher speed." _

Once again, Show me the documentation on that one! lol

I don't think that you're lying... I think that the phrase "Plausible Deniablility" Fits perfect to describe you and everyone else who says what you're saying...

You simply, don't really know...


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Once again LOOK at the Situation before you type....

So according to that QUOTE, which by the way I've already discovered a long time ago, NO One would be able to Run Ram over that speed, Stably!?

CORRECT? Think outsie of the OEM Box Brother!

Why does it matter?? Who knows, maybe the new batches of Phenom II will have great memory controllers and clock much better. What the hell do you mean "think outsie of the OEM Box Brother!"?? I'm not thinking inside any box. Every CPU will fare differently with clocking memory. I'm not even sure what you're asking anymore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

_"edit: I forgot to mention high rated 2x2gb kits of ddr3 (2000mhz+) were designed for the LGA775 socket, not AM3. They don't have integrated Fmemory controller hence can usually attain a higher speed."_

Once again, Show me the documentation on that one! lol

Most of the kits were released before AM3 even came out...

ITT someone mad they over-payed for some 2000mhz memory and can't get anywhere close to that so they look for a random scapegoat. Let's blame AMD because I'm too dumb to research anything


















Peace bro, now get out of the MSI motherboard thread and make your own in AMD Memory or something. This isn't the Mastiffman complain thread, it's the MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Club.


----------



## Mastiffman

Well than act like owner and not *****!!! What's the matter, is your head starting to hurt from thinking????

Anyway, what's point of a thread in forum anyway? To talk and learn! Obviously one can't learn from someone whom is not intelligent enough to discuss something... If you can't comprehind the subject then don't reply.

Don't just reply to "try" and make some feel small... THAT shows just how unintelligent you seem and could very well possibly be! Or would you understand better if I gave you a banana instead....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Well than act like owner and not *****!!! What's the matter, is your head starting to hurt from thinking????

Anyway, what's point of a thread in forum anyway? To talk and learn! Obviously one can't learn from someone whom is not intelligent enough to discuss something... If you can't comprehind the subject then don't reply.

Don't just reply to "try" and make some feel small... THAT shows just how unintelligent you seem and could very well possibly be! Or would you understand better if I gave you a banana instead....

Mastiffman, We have told you what we think is the problem. We can not make you listen. We are getting no where here, just going around in circles so I am asking you kindly. Please either listen and stop trying to create a Flame-war or start your own thread. If neither of these can be achieved I will have to report this to a moderator for further action.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You all sound like ROBOTS! No offense but if the Scientist of the World were like you everyone that kepps SAYING that it's the IMC on the CPU. We would all still be drving a horse and carage while lighting Laterns at night.....LOL

Show me the documentation that states that "Tha AMD IMC can only run Ram speeds of upto 1700MHz"

That DOESN'T even make sense! If that WAS true, then I wouldn't be able to boot into windows and run my computer while at 1840Mhz....

AMD Stated no where that the max was 1700MHz. I am just stating an average for most Phenom II chips. All IMC's are different, and some are different revisions.

I have worked with professionals who have told me straight up that at around 1600-1700MHz there will be a wall with the IMC. I tested it myself. My ram maxed out at 1672MHz and anymore gave me errors in memtest. However, I too, could boot up to 1824MHz.

Just because you can boot at 1840MHz doesn't mean others can. It depends on how good your IMC, cooling, and ram are, and how you have the ram tuned.

Basically what I'm saying, is that you will not be able to get a STABLE ram clock over 1700MHz unless you tune drive strengths. End of story. Who cares if you can boot at 1800+MHz, if you can't tune the drives, then you will never get it stable


----------



## Mastiffman

Slappa,

That is GREAT explaination and very kind of you to explain again. I will take that for an answer! It is definitely more reasonable of an answer than some...

Sorry to Everyone for causing tension. It was very rude of me and I was only trying to get my point accross. Thanks to those whom replied.

I hope that I'm still welcome to post here...

P.S. Drive strengths obviously are to be set higher for possibly more stable Ram clocking? Should I be paying attention to all of them or specific ones? Will it benefit to keep some of them lower? I mean you can't just crank them all up and expect the best can you.... It should only be certain ones?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Slappa,

That is GREAT explaination and very kind of you to explain again. I will take that for an answer! It is definitely more reasonable of an answer than some...

Sorry to Everyone for causing tension. It was very rude of me and I was only trying to get my point accross. Thanks to those whom replied.

I hope that I'm still welcome to post here...

P.S. Drive strengths obviously are to be set higher for possibly more stable Ram clocking? Should I be paying attention to all of them or specific ones? Will it benefit to keep some of them lower? I mean you can't just crank them all up and expect the best can you.... It should only be certain ones?


I speak only for myself but, of course you are welcome here. The more the merrier. 
I know people have bad days which is why I first posted what i did before taking it to the next level. I am just getting fed up with some of the trolls that come here just to start







.

BTW go into User CP, on the left side you should see add a system. Do so and then remove your sig. That will put your system info in and make it look like ours.

edit ok where did the







go?


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


P.S. Drive strengths obviously are to be set higher for possibly more stable Ram clocking? Should I be paying attention to all of them or specific ones? Will it benefit to keep some of them lower? I mean you can't just crank them all up and expect the best can you.... It should only be certain ones?


Drive strength isn't a more is better setting. Certain ic's like high, some med, some low. Other than blind testing all possible settings, try to find out what ic's your ram uses.

A post that may help you a little bit:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...18&postcount=9


----------



## Chopxsticks

I see lots of very good OC'ers in this thread and was wondering whats the best ram for this board? I game, 107% of my time is spent gaming on my rigs, I want 4 gigs or would more be better? I have some spare cash (sold my xbox360)
keep in mind I wont be OC'ing my ram much, im not very good at OC'ing.

Would like to also try video editing and web development.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryushin

Well, it looks like M-Flash from 1.3 to 1.4 bricked my board. I'm having the same issues as Riskitall8. All the LEDs show good. The Debug LED just shows FF and then nothing. I'm not even getting the led for the case power to light. The internal LED lights. I've tried the recovery method mentioned here:
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=ht...rvice_note#ami

I M-Flashed it using my internal tried and true real floppy drive and this is the result. I've tried to put the BIOS on a floppy and a USB drive and booting the system. Nothing. Just FF and that's it. Capslock and Numlock won't light on the keyboard either. Tried the battery removal for 3 hours and no dice.

This is my wife's computer and since the last one was taken out by a lightning strike a few weeks ago, this is the replacement. Having a rock solid powerful absolutely quite system is my goal.
I got everything last night, put this together for this. Stayed up to 2:00 AM light night loading Windows 7 (from MSDN) on it. Installing all her apps and my business software. The thing was essentially done. Now I've bricked it. I'm NOT impressed!

Anyway, some parts for building this ultra quite PC were:
Antec P182 case.
MSI 790FX-GD70 board (of course)
AMD Phenom II 955
8 GB of Corsair TW3X4G1600C9DHX
Gigabit GV-R485MC-1GI Radeon HD 4850 1GB Fanless card.
Scythe SCORC-1000 140mm Heat Sink.
Four 750GB Seagate Hard Drives in a RAID 10.

I changed out the 140mm fan on the heat sink to a slim Scythe 120mm fan. The holes are the same for it as the 140mm so the mounting clips work the same except it now fits in the case and in between the giant heat sink and Video Card. CPU is running about 112 degrees Fahrenheit and the GPU is running about 40 degrees Celsius. System is pretty much completely noiseless once buttoned up. Thermal characteristics of the Antec P182 case are simply outstanding.

Some Pics:


----------



## Ryushin

From what I see, the BIOS is not removable in this motherboard. Am I mistaken or can I just not find it?


----------



## Ryushin

Also, once I get this working again, can a SATA DVD work inthe J-Micron SATA slots? I could not get the BIOS to allow me to boot from it. I was only able to get it to work in one of the six AMD slots.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryushin*


From what I see, the BIOS is not removable in this motherboard. Am I mistaken or can I just not find it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryushin*


Also, once I get this working again, can a SATA DVD work inthe J-Micron SATA slots? I could not get the BIOS to allow me to boot from it. I was only able to get it to work in one of the six AMD slots.


Looks as tho you are correct.
Supposedly you can boot bios from a Thumb drive http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=te...&express_no=81

I don't think you can as I believe that the jmicron is just for raid configurations.


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Looks as tho you are correct.
Supposedly you can boot bios from a Thumb drive http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=te...&express_no=81

I don't think you can as I believe that the jmicron is just for raid configurations.

From what I understand from reading tonight, it looks like the boot block is messed up. The FF in the diagnostic port shows that the CPU hasn't even completed it's power up, much less initializing it's C states. I'm starting to very much lean towards that this is a brick now.

Reading some of the information on M-Flash, it looks like I can boot from a USB/Floppy to try out the new BIOS first before flashing it. I'll be trying that next time. Maybe it has issues with the newer AMD 955 proc?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryushin* 
From what I understand from reading tonight, it looks like the boot block is messed up. The FF in the diagnostic port shows that the CPU hasn't even completed it's power up, much less initializing it's C states. I'm starting to very much lean towards that this is a brick now.

Reading some of the information on M-Flash, it looks like I can boot from a USB/Floppy to try out the new BIOS first before flashing it. I'll be trying that next time. Maybe it has issues with the newer AMD 955 proc?

Well I would get on the Phone with MSI's tech support to see what they can do. At least that way if you have to RMA they already have a file on it.

I hope not as I plan to drop a 965 into it.


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well I would get on the Phone with MSI's tech support to see what they can do. At least that way if you have to RMA they already have a file on it.

I hope not as I plan to drop a 965 into it.


Isn't the 965 just an overclocked version of the 955? Since the 965 consumes 140 wattas and the 955 is 125 watts. Wouldn't it be easier to save $50 and just overclock the 955 by 200 mhz?

Everything that I've read shows that the the diagnostic code FF shows the BIOS is toast. I'll have to RMA it to Newegg. I guess since I've learned about the M-Flash, I'll use it to test a new BIOS first before flashing it. Then using the DOS utility to actually flash it. It's such a shame that MSI doesn't easily provide the tool to do this anymore from their website.


----------



## reedo

i had no problem with my 955


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryushin*


Isn't the 965 just an overclocked version of the 955? Since the 965 consumes 140 wattas and the 955 is 125 watts. Wouldn't it be easier to save $50 and just overclock the 955 by 200 mhz?

Everything that I've read shows that the the diagnostic code FF shows the BIOS is toast. I'll have to RMA it to Newegg. I guess since I've learned about the M-Flash, I'll use it to test a new BIOS first before flashing it. Then using the DOS utility to actually flash it. It's such a shame that MSI doesn't easily provide the tool to do this anymore from their website.


A lot of people think that but are wrong there are differences the IMC(CPU_NB) is different and It takes less voltage to get to 4.0. 4Ghz is also easier to get on air.


----------



## Britown

First time poster to this thread and I can't wait to get my GD70 up and running! All I need is memory but I'm still torn between the OCZ AM3 stuff and the rest. Are there any compelling reasons to purchase it? Not really an overclocker but may dabble. Plan is to go 1333 but would appreciate input. I did read through most of this thread's pages so I'm not trying to be lazy. Thanks!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Isn't the 965 just an overclocked version of the 955? Since the 965 consumes 140 wattas and the 955 is 125 watts. Wouldn't it be easier to save $50 and just overclock the 955 by 200 mhz?

Everything that I've read shows that the the diagnostic code FF shows the BIOS is toast. I'll have to RMA it to Newegg. I guess since I've learned about the M-Flash, I'll use it to test a new BIOS first before flashing it. Then using the DOS utility to actually flash it. It's such a shame that MSI doesn't easily provide the tool to do this anymore from their website.


Mate just RMA the board. M-Flash did that exact thing to mine as you know and nothing could recover the board. MSI support were really useless so just RMA it to the egg and get a new one.


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryushin* 
From what I understand from reading tonight, it looks like the boot block is messed up. The FF in the diagnostic port shows that the CPU hasn't even completed it's power up, much less initializing it's C states. I'm starting to very much lean towards that this is a brick now.

Reading some of the information on M-Flash, it looks like I can boot from a USB/Floppy to try out the new BIOS first before flashing it. I'll be trying that next time. Maybe it has issues with the newer AMD 955 proc?


Use this method:

Quote:

Rename the desired AMI BIOS file to AMIBOOT.ROM and save it on a floppy disk. e.g. Rename A569MS23.ROM to AMIBOOT.ROM

Insert this floppy disk in the floppy drive. Turn On the system and press and hold Ctrl-Home to force update. It will read the AMIBOOT.ROM file and recover the BIOS from the A drive.

When 4 beeps are heard you may remove the floppy disk and restart the computer.
quoted from msi user forums

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PH...topic=119375.0

This forces a flash of the boot block and recovers the bios. Good luck.

btw It don't think it works with usb floppy. It has to be regular floppy drive.


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


Use this method:

quoted from msi user forums

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PH...topic=119375.0

This forces a flash of the boot block and recovers the bios. Good luck.

btw It don't think it works with usb floppy. It has to be regular floppy drive.


I tried that too. In the example pictures is shows the BIOS actually doing something. In my board nothing displays. I tried it anyway and nothing. From what I've been reading, the CPU is necessary in order to flash a BIOS. Since the BIOS won't even get the CPU to finish powering up, must less start it's C states, no flashing could be done. I would be nice if the BIOS manufactures bundle a simple old processor powerful enough to flash the bios without having a CPU. I guess this is why some servers have backup BIOS's.


----------



## shadow_419

No this procedure is a blind force flash. All you here are the beeps.

http://www.ami.com/support/doc/AMIBI...e_List_PUB.pdf Section 8.1 are the beeps you may get.

The boot block initializes before the cpu and does not need the cpu to initialize before it forces the flash. Hold the ctrl + home keys on the keyboard before you hit the power switch. Attach a case speaker if you don't already have one so you're not completely blind and you may be able to figure out where it's failing.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

No this procedure is a blind force flash. All you here are the beeps.

http://www.ami.com/support/doc/AMIBI...e_List_PUB.pdf Section 8.1 are the beeps you may get.

The boot block initializes before the cpu and does not need the cpu to initialize before it forces the flash. Hold the ctrl + home keys on the keyboard before you hit the power switch. Attach a case speaker if you don't already have one so you're not completely blind and you may be able to figure out where it's failing.
I Have also tried this and it did not help. Best thing you can do is RMA the board. I tried for a week to recover my board with no luck.


----------



## disruptor

Wait a minute. I'm *really sorry* if this is a stupid question but...

Why doesn't this chipset support Tri-Channel DDR3? I thought that was a good portion of the point of ddr3.

I've been out of the loop for a while so like I say, apologies if I've missed something silly :/

-dizzy


----------



## reedo

only intel procs support tri channel (and there is no such thing as a stupid question)


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disruptor*


Wait a minute. I'm *really sorry* if this is a stupid question but...

Why doesn't this chipset support Tri-Channel DDR3? I thought that was a good portion of the point of ddr3.

I've been out of the loop for a while so like I say, apologies if I've missed something silly :/

-dizzy


Only i7 supports triple channel currently. You are correct, most kits are triple channel kit and that's because i7 is more popular and released at a different time. You can run 3 sticks in the board, it just won't run them in triple channel.


----------



## disruptor

Thx for the replies









Will it then be possible to 'upgrade' my ddr3 kit to a Tri-Channel by simply adding an extra identical stick? Or are there other differences?

-dizzy


----------



## reedo

you can go dual dual channel (four sticks) but you wont ever get a three stick scale really


----------



## disruptor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


you can go dual dual channel (four sticks) but you wont ever get a three stick scale really


I didn't mean with this board..I just meant in theory.

For example if I bought a 2 stick kit and then wanted to use it in an Intel tri channel board, would I be able to use those two sticks with an identical 3rd stick for the 3rd channel?

-dizzy


----------



## reedo

maybe, im not certain, but i think you would be able to as long as they were totally identical


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disruptor*


I didn't mean with this board..I just meant in theory.

For example if I bought a 2 stick kit and then wanted to use it in an Intel tri channel board, would I be able to use those two sticks with an identical 3rd stick for the 3rd channel?

-dizzy


let me clear things up a little







peoples answers are a little vague

triple channel only applies for x58 i7 platform atm.
so you would need an x58 mobo to use it
triple channel ram also runs at a lower voltage, because thats what is required for i7's memory controller

if you had an x58 board, and bought a 2stick kit of memory that runs at the required voltage (i think its anything below 1.6v) and then one more stick of the same, i am fairly certain it would work.


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow_419* 
No this procedure is a blind force flash. All you here are the beeps.

http://www.ami.com/support/doc/AMIBI...e_List_PUB.pdf Section 8.1 are the beeps you may get.

The boot block initializes before the cpu and does not need the cpu to initialize before it forces the flash. Hold the ctrl + home keys on the keyboard before you hit the power switch. Attach a case speaker if you don't already have one so you're not completely blind and you may be able to figure out where it's failing.

Thanks for the information. I didn't hold ctrl+home before powering it on. And the speaker beep suggestion was good since the board doesn't have a built in speaker. I thought the LED display would be enough.

So I unpacked the board that was ready to go back for RMA. Hooked up the powersupply. Dug up a couple of old cases and scavenged a PC speaker from it and then tossed the case (It was 10 years old). Got everything ready, verified the hook ups. Power it up. And....... nothing. No beeps, nothing. The powersupply spins up. The motherboard shows that it's on. All the LEDs show that they are okay. The diagnostic LEDs show FF still. The floppy drive didn't even spin at all. So I guess the recover procedure won't work if the FF shows up.

So tomorrow it goes back for RMA. I'll contact Newegg in the morning and get it cross shipped. Hopefully I'll have it by next Thursday.

Sure didn't want to go through the process of setting it up again. Hopefully the RAID wrote a signature to the drives and it will remember the configuration after I plug them in. To have to reload it would be another downer. If anything I'll pull the SATA on the drives before the RAID would actually write to them. I guess I'll know later this week.


----------



## Britown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Britown*


First time poster to this thread and I can't wait to get my GD70 up and running! All I need is memory but I'm still torn between the OCZ AM3 stuff and the rest. Are there any compelling reasons to purchase it? Not really an overclocker but may dabble. Plan is to go 1333 but would appreciate input. I did read through most of this thread's pages so I'm not trying to be lazy. Thanks!


I'll try this one more time in case anyone is watching, as I'd like to narrow down my choices. Thanks!


----------



## Soldier1969

I installed windows 7 rc today with 2 velociraptors in raid 0 or so i thought. When i first booted i couldnt get the raid configerator (control F) to come up but the motherboard already had them set up in stripe on sata 7 and 8 slots. So i installed 7 and tested my raid which I guess really isnt and its sluggish and no where near what it should be. What settings in bios need to be set so that when i hit control F the raid configerator comes up first to enable raid 0. Here is a image of my hd tune benchmark and it shows terrible results. Thanks for any help.


----------



## yrag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soldier1969* 
I installed windows 7 rc today with 2 velociraptors in raid 0 or so i thought. When i first booted i couldnt get the raid configerator (control F) to come up but the motherboard already had them set up in stripe on sata 7 and 8 slots. So i installed 7 and tested my raid which I guess really isnt and its sluggish and no where near what it should be. What settings in bios need to be set so that when i hit control F the raid configerator comes up first to enable raid 0. Here is a image of my hd tune benchmark and it shows terrible results. Thanks for any help.










First: in bios 'Disable/CPU Features/*C1E*. If you disable *C&Q*, you'll get another 5-10% performance boost.
If Raid is enabled, it should come up automatically at boot. Look in bios Drive Booster Manager. Are you getting nothing?
To give you a sense where you should be: on a single Velociraptor in AHCI I get 100 avg transfer, 6.9 access and 179 burst. Your figures should be substantially higher.


----------



## Soldier1969

I researched and found the Jmicron raid driver dated june of this year for the board on msi support site, i will try to reformat and reinstall using the floppy and that driver. I also will try what you suggested yrag thanks!


----------



## yrag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britown* 
I'll try this one more time in case anyone is watching, as I'd like to narrow down my choices. Thanks!

OCZ AMD certified is fine as is Mushkin (check my sig)


----------



## Britown

Thanks yrag!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soldier1969* 
I researched and found the Jmicron raid driver dated june of this year for the board on msi support site, i will try to reformat and reinstall using the floppy and that driver. I also will try what you suggested yrag thanks!

That is your problem... Don't use the two blue slots. Run RAID off of the other 6 black slots that are controlled by the southbridge. You should see better results and it will allow you to use Control F to get to RAID bios.


----------



## Soldier1969

Thanks dopamin3 I will do that! +1


----------



## Soldier1969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


That is your problem... Don't use the two blue slots. Run RAID off of the other 6 black slots that are controlled by the southbridge. You should see better results and it will allow you to use Control F to get to RAID bios.


Did you use the raid driver for floppy off their site to build raid setup? I seen it on there for the southbridge amd.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soldier1969*


Did you use the raid driver for floppy off their site to build raid setup? I seen it on there for the southbridge amd.


On the MSI site for the motherboard and download "ATI SB700 RAID Driver". You don't need a floppy for 7/Vista; just put the files onto a flash drive and when you start the installation of the OS it will ask you for RAID drivers. Just select the directory on the flash drive and you are good to go.


----------



## Soldier1969

Thanks man!!


----------



## Chopxsticks

what are ideal ram volts for this board? I was looking at some Mushkin ram and it shows 1.8 - 1.9 volts for the Mushkin XP and then the other Mushkin DDR3 is around 1.5v

is there a particular set I should be looking for? Anyone running any Mushkin ram that could share some advice?


----------



## yrag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
what are ideal ram volts for this board? I was looking at some Mushkin ram and it shows 1.8 - 1.9 volts for the Mushkin XP and then the other Mushkin DDR3 is around 1.5v

is there a particular set I should be looking for? Anyone running any Mushkin ram that could share some advice?


Mushkin 4GB 996601:

1600-7-7-6-18-1T 1.85
1333-6-6-6-18-1T Auto


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
what are ideal ram volts for this board? I was looking at some Mushkin ram and it shows 1.8 - 1.9 volts for the Mushkin XP and then the other Mushkin DDR3 is around 1.5v

is there a particular set I should be looking for? Anyone running any Mushkin ram that could share some advice?

Ideal ram volts are for whatever your kit is rated at. AM3 has no voltage limitation like i7 does (1.65v limitation). So, run it at whatever it says on the sticker and no harm will come


----------



## Chopxsticks

sweet thanks guys, last question I hope, I keep hearing about the next generation of GPU's... This board will run them right? I dont know exactly how to word it, cuss ya I'm sure they will run, but everything will be compatible?


----------



## disruptor

Just pulled the trigger on this board









Can any reccommend a good compatible CPU cooler? Got a Zalman right now, not sure if I have the right adapter. I will be OC'ing.

Thx!

-dizzy


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disruptor*


Just pulled the trigger on this board









Can any reccommend a good compatible CPU cooler? Got a Zalman right now, not sure if I have the right adapter. I will be OC'ing.

Thx!

-dizzy


from what i understand the zalmans fail on quads so i would say either a true or a dark knight


----------



## eclipseaudio4

or megalhelm !


----------



## stangcharger

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103057

this coolmaster is what i have been debating about. still looking around though.


----------



## Soldier1969

Thors hammer by xigmatek or a dark knight by them also do just fine!


----------



## disruptor

Thanks for the input! I think I will just go with the cheapest of those suggestions - I have to save money for a new PSU in order to power my planned CrossFire upgrade









edit: Goddamn that CM cooler is cheap! Damn you yanks and your newegg!









Cheers

-dizzy


----------



## eclipseaudio4

update: I am up and running!







everything is working correctly strait out of the box







It's gonna take me days to figure out the whole bios. (came with 1.4) I am going to be flashing to the newer as soon as I get a good grip on the bios. I must say I love the look and feel of this board!

As you can tell I am no where near done but I needed to get back up for the fold-a-thon.

I'm not sure If I should be mad at MSI or Prolima. Because I had to modify the AM2/2+/3 bracket to fit and if you look to take the CPU out I have to remove the bracket.


----------



## shadow_419

@ eclipseaudio4

It looks like you got a weird bracket. It didn't fit correctly with the holes lined up?

edit: I don't see any clearance problems with the bracket and the zif socket lever.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yea the holes would not line up even when the lever was down. It not a clearance problem with the lever but when you put the lever up to remove the cpu the socket moves. Thats why If i need to remove the CPU I have to remove the bracket.

EDIT: do you guys know a program that will read the MB temps?


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yea the holes would not line up even when the lever was down. It not a clearance problem with the lever but when you put the lever up to remove the cpu the socket moves. Thats why If i need to remove the CPU I have to remove the bracket.

EDIT: do you guys know a program that will read the MB temps?



Sounds like a manufacturing problem with the bracket. The holes are at the standard distance and the socket is in the right spot. I used a gigabyte socket as a temp fix (was trying my Hyper 212 plus on gigabyte board) when I couldn't find the stock MSI one and it fit fine.

For temps I use Everest and HWMonitor. Both are easy to use and free.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I have everest but I cant get it to show MB temps. I think I may need to reinstall. I will check out HWmonitor. 
Thanks.

As promised Build log. Still in progress... http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...-x4-965-a.html


----------



## Rewindlabs

Guys...where should i go for help on working with my memory? im totally lost with all of the memory settings so atm everything is at auto...

And does anyone know what settings i could use to run my 550 as a tri core?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I wish I could help but this is my first day with the board.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I wish I could help but this is my first day with the board.


Ha yeah i was overwhelmed when i looked in the bios after i got the board running...random question...what did you pay for yours?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Tell me about It I went from an award bios (asusM2N32 WS pro) to this WOW!
$167.99
Ah crap I gotta go to work. Maybe I should call in sick.... nah I wish!


----------



## sosrandom

What ram do you reckon I should keep, im currently using these,
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=MY-166-OC
but I also have these. The one I dont keep im going to sell so im doing some testing atm.
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=MY-165-OC


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I have everest but I cant get it to show MB temps. I think I may need to reinstall. I will check out HWmonitor. 
Thanks.


I'm using version 5.02.1750 and I get a motherboard temp. HWmonitor doesn't have it labeled as motherboard temp but it's easy enough to figure out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Guys...where should i go for help on working with my memory? im totally lost with all of the memory settings so atm everything is at auto...

And does anyone know what settings i could use to run my 550 as a tri core?


What are you trying to do, get your ram stable or overclock?

msconfig > boot > advanced options > choose # of cores

You can't select which core you don't use in windows though. It's not disabled, but windows ignores it in the os as if it's not there.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


I'm using version 5.02.1750 and I get a motherboard temp. HWmonitor doesn't have it labeled as motherboard temp but it's easy enough to figure out.

What are you trying to do, get your ram stable or overclock?

msconfig > boot > advanced options > choose # of cores

You can't select which core you don't use in windows though. It's not disabled, but windows ignores it in the os as if it's not there.


Thanks Guess I need to get that one! + rep I love everest!


----------



## yrag

In Everest. 'AUX' is the bios System (aka: North Bridge) temp.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yrag* 
In Everest. 'AUX' is the bios System (aka: North Bridge) temp.











In Everest, "motherboard" is NB temp and "aux" is SB temp. The bios doesn't have a temperature lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosrandom* 
What ram do you reckon I should keep, im currently using these,
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=MY-166-OC
but I also have these. The one I dont keep im going to sell so im doing some testing atm.
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=MY-165-OC

Keep the Platinum, that is the best kit on the market for AM3 right now and overclocks very very well while maintaining low voltages


----------



## yrag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yrag* 
In Everest. 'AUX' is the bios *System (aka: North Bridge) temp*.

That's not me saying the System temp is the NB, MSI says it is. Compare the bios System temp to AUX (or laser it )

_"The bios doesn't have a temperature lol..."_

You DO know there's a System temp reading in the bios...*right???*


----------



## sushukka

http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4711506.jpg


----------



## Rewindlabs

Ok sorry i believe my question came across wrong...

How can i do this? we both have the same batch number so im hoping we got thrown some working 720's







....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=343


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Ok sorry i believe my question came across wrong...

How can i do this? we both have the same batch number so im hoping we got thrown some working 720's







....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=343

Are you talking about unlocking? Bios 1.5b4 is the absolute best for it, 1.4 is flaky.


----------



## Rewindlabs

I've got that bios....now how do i unlock only three cores?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I've got that bios....now how do i unlock only three cores?


Try setting ACC to -2% or 2% on 3 of the cores. If not you may have to boot with 4 cores and disable one in msconfig.


----------



## McDown

Did anyone get the 965? I'd love to see some 965+GD70 overclock results. I wonder how difficult to get 965 @ 4ghz on air 24/7 with this board.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Did anyone get the 965? I'd love to see some 965+GD70 overclock results. I wonder how difficult to get 965 @ 4ghz on air 24/7 with this board.

http://www.overclock.net/6990553-post29.html

eclipseaudio4 has it.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Try setting ACC to -2% or 2% on 3 of the cores. If not you may have to boot with 4 cores and disable one in msconfig.


Hopefully that will work since i can't even boot with four core's...


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Hopefully that will work since i can't even boot with four core's...


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/55...ml#post6992784

Have you tried this?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/55...ml#post6992784

Have you tried this?


Not yet...what did he mean by staggered overclock feature?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


http://www.overclock.net/6990553-post29.html

eclipseaudio4 has it.


thanks


----------



## shadow_419

Multistep OC Booster in bios and manual.

or

Overclock dial

Neither might be necessary though. Have you tried to get to windows underclocked?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Did anyone get the 965? I'd love to see some 965+GD70 overclock results. I wonder how difficult to get 965 @ 4ghz on air 24/7 with this board.

Very easy! I am doing it right now!


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Very easy! I am doing it right now!

Is it Prime stable?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Is it Prime stable?

Yep and at just .02v higher then your 955. I haven't posted pics of my stability testing yet as I think I can go higher.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yep and at just .02v higher then your 955. I haven't posted pics of my stability testing yet as I think I can go higher.


Nice! Makes me feel little bit sorry that I'm going i7 next week. But new things so exciting







Just want to try something absolutely different. I never had Intel in my life. AMD since x286.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

My last intel as a P3 so... How fast are you running the NB and HT?


----------



## McDown

HT - stock, NB - 2600


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


HT - stock, NB - 2600


Ok I see (I should have looked at your CPU-Z validation) You just bumped the Multi. Have you tried FSB/Multi OC's?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Ok I see (I should have looked at your CPU-Z validation) You just bumped the Multi. Have you tried FSB/Multi OC's?


No. Didn't want to put more volts on NB - it's already pretty warm. Took me 3 days to get NB 2600 and memory 1600 7-7-7-24-1t stable.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Understood. Now I know our ram is different but how high did you need to take the CPU-NB and ram voltage to get those settings?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Understood. Now I know our ram is different but how high did you need to take the CPU-NB and ram voltage to get those settings?


CPU 3.8ghz / 1.424V (1.43V in BIOS)
RAM 1600mhz / 1.7V
CPU-NB 1.336V (1.3V in BIOS) - motherboard overvolts CPU-NB
NB 2600mhz / 1.2V


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


CPU 3.8ghz / 1.424V (1.43V in BIOS)
RAM 1600mhz / 1.7V
CPU-NB 1.336V (1.3V in BIOS) - motherboard overvolts CPU-NB
NB 2600mhz / 1.2V


wow wish they had those OCZ's in stock when I got my system. Those were 1.65v stock right. Thanks for the voltages


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


wow wish they had those OCZ's in stock when I got my system. Those were 1.65v stock right. Thanks for the voltages


Yeh they are alright. Was hunting them for a month and now I have to sell 'em


----------



## eclipseaudio4

What







why? They will go fast!


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


What







why? They will go fast!


I mean I put so much effort in finding it and now I have to let it go


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok guys my new GD70 will be back from RMA on Monday so I got a lot of catching up to do!!!!!


----------



## tender_age

hello guys, this is my first post at OCN so mind for the bad English..

i got this board few days ago and the bios is the late version.. anybody knows how to update the bios, especially to unlock my X2 550..?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tender_age*


hello guys, this is my first post at OCN so mind for the bad English..

i got this board few days ago and the bios is the late version.. anybody knows how to update the bios, especially to unlock my X2 550..?


You can use the M-flash utility in bios. All you need is a flash/thumb drive. Some people have had problems with M-flash tho. I was not one of them.

Guys could you tell me what you are using for vcore, CPU-VTT, and CPU-PLL. I have a feeling that If I knew what PLL did and wasn't scared because the next setting after auto is like 2.xxx volts I might be able to squeze some more out of my chip. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Soldier1969

Thought I would post my just finished build with the GD70 highlighted for those that care.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soldier1969* 









Thought I would post my just finished build with the GD70 highlighted for those that care.

Looks good man


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Very sweet!


----------



## Millenia

Gettin' one of these babies next week (along with a 965BE!), can't wait!


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok guys my new GD70 will be back from RMA on Monday so I got a lot of catching up to do!!!!!

What took so long? I already RMA'd last Monday and go the replacement board on Thursday. Though I did cross ship. The new board came with 1.4 on it. I'm going to wait to 1.5 to come out before flashing it. It sure as heck better not die this time!


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tender_age* 
hello guys, this is my first post at OCN so mind for the bad English..

i got this board few days ago and the bios is the late version.. anybody knows how to update the bios, especially to unlock my X2 550..?

Don't use M-Flash. Both Riskitall84 and myself had it screw up our boards. Use a DOS boot drive.


----------



## ozlay

2133 mhz gskills work in that board


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


2133 mhz gskills work in that board


Supposedly they will work in the board but they will not work with current AM3 chips that high. 1800Mhz seems to be the highest that the AM3 cpu's can run.


----------



## scotts

Is the RAID chip on the board any good? Did not see much discussion in the thread about RAID other than to use the 6 black ports. I assume it will still put a load on the CPU? Going to set up my new build with a RAID 0. Debating on using the MB or getting a controller card...


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scotts* 
Is the RAID chip on the board any good? Did not see much discussion in the thread about RAID other than to use the 6 black ports. I assume it will still put a load on the CPU? Going to set up my new build with a RAID 0. Debating on using the MB or getting a controller card...

99% of all the on board RAID controllers are actually software RAID with drivers written to make them look like a hardware RAID to the OS. Though I think the JMicron controller on this board with the two ports is a true hardware RAID chip. They should have done it the other way around. Make the 6 ports be a hardware raid and the other two ports just act as SATA ports. But that would have have at least doubled the cost of the board if not triple if they had done that.

All software RAID controllers, such as the six SATA ports on board will use the CPU. As long as you aren't doing RAID that needs to calculate X/OR parity (4, 5, 6, 50, 51) then the cpu hit will be negligible if anything.

So your answer is that for RAID 0 you won't need to buy a board. I'm running RAID 10 with four 750 GB drives and it's very nice.


----------



## scotts

I am planning on RAID 0 with 2 300gb VelicoRaptors. Looking at a Deskstar 7K1000 for a back up. RAID 10 was not even on my radar.

So you are doing your RAID 10 from the 6 ports on the MB then? I only have experience with RAID 0 (run one for the since 98), Any thought on how is the performance of the RAID 10 vs RAID 0?


----------



## Ryushin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scotts*


I am planning on RAID 0 with 2 300gb VelicoRaptors. Looking at a Deskstar 7K1000 for a back up. RAID 10 was not even on my radar.

So you are doing your RAID 10 from the 6 ports on the MB then? I only have experience with RAID 0 (run one for the since 98), Any thought on how is the performance of the RAID 10 vs RAID 0?


If you are just going to be using two drives, you might as well just the J-Micron ports (ports 7 and 8). That's supposed to be true hardware raid.

If you are going to run more than 2 drives, then the AMD software RAID is your only choice.

A basic RAID 10 vs. RAID 0 would be thus:

Pros:
RAID 10: Fault Tolerant, Good Speed (If the driver is written properly, Reads will be just as fast as RAID 0, Writes will be half the speed)
RAID 0: Nothing is faster. Period! All the disk space is available.

Cons: 
RAID 10: You loose half of your disk space. If you have four 300GB drives, you'll only have 600GB instead of 1200GB with RAID0, slower on writes then RAID 0.
RAID 0: Not fault tolerant in any way. If you loose one drive, you loose everything.


----------



## scotts

I thought I read in this thread that the 2 J-Micron ports are not as fast as the 6 ports? Post #437


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scotts*


I thought I read in this thread that the 2 J-Micron ports are not as fast as the 6 ports? Post #437


Correct


----------



## Riskitall84

Guys! Look who's back!!!!

At last my GD70 is back from RMA! Got me a new CPU cooler too so will get it built and get back in the game!


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Guys! Look who's back!!!!

At last my GD70 is back from RMA! Got me a new CPU cooler too so will get it built and get back in the game!


Right on man! Congrats!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Right on man! Congrats!


Cheers man looking forward to it but have to wait till tomorra!

Quote:



What took so long? I already RMA'd last Monday and go the replacement board on Thursday. Though I did cross ship. The new board came with 1.4 on it. I'm going to wait to 1.5 to come out before flashing it. It sure as heck better not die this time!


Lack of stock so had to get a refund and buy a new one!

Yea am a bit nervous bout flashing the new one though it needs to be done!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Cheers man looking forward to it but have to wait till tomorra!

Lack of stock so had to get a refund and buy a new one!

Yea am a bit nervous bout flashing the new one though it needs to be done!

Flashing from a jump drive is the safest, quickest, and easiest thing to do









Stay away from m-flash though. It has most of the kinks worked out but still a much higher chance to have a bad flash than opposed to DOS from flash drive.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok I have been doing some re-OC'ing and decided that I wanted to see what my vcore really was. BIOS setting 1.52. CPU-z and everest report 1.52 idle 1.50(4) load. So I decided to check with my DMM on the board and Found that it says I am running 1.50 idle 1.48 load. Can any of you confirm that this board and BIOS undervolts?
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## ridn3y

anyone watercooled their nb/sb/mosfets?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Ok I have been doing some re-OC'ing and decided that I wanted to see what my vcore really was. BIOS setting 1.52. CPU-z and everest report 1.52 idle 1.50(4) load. So I decided to check with my DMM on the board and Found that it says I am running 1.50 idle 1.48 load. Can any of you confirm that this board and BIOS undervolts?
Thanks, 
Mike


What you experiencing is called VDrop and VDroop. VDrop is the automatic drop in VCore voltage when you enter an operating system. VDroop is when the processor is under load, it has to use more power. At 100% with small FFTs makes your chip use maximum current, and as such, its reduced.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok but I have measured while Posting and the same applied.


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Ok I have been doing some re-OC'ing and decided that I wanted to see what my vcore really was. BIOS setting 1.52. CPU-z and everest report 1.52 idle 1.50(4) load. So I decided to check with my DMM on the board and Found that it says I am running 1.50 idle 1.48 load. Can any of you confirm that this board and BIOS undervolts?
Thanks, 
Mike


There's vdrop(set to measured idle) and vdroop(idle to load drop) on this board. From my notes, it averages about -0.010v to -0.0125v vdrop and -0.006v to -0.008v vdroop. So on average you're looking at -0.016v to -0.020v set to load drop in voltage. Some people have reported a few millivolts more drop than I've measured, but the board is pretty consistent.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks Guys!


----------



## scotts

What are you guys using for HSF?

I am still waiting on receive my MSI board. Was going to go with the stock AMD HSF that comes with the 955. Of course I plan to over clock.


----------



## shadow_419

Look through the thread as most have system specs listed including the hsf used. The Megalhelm and Mugen 2 are pretty popular around this forum. I personally use a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus with 2 120mm S-Flex 1600rpm fans in push-pull.


----------



## Dopamin3

Mugen 2 is epic and cheap, and doesn't require an extra mounting bracket like the Megahalems.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Mugen 2 is epic and cheap, and doesn't require an extra mounting bracket like the Megahalems.


Nice avatar Julian


----------



## Milotto

Hi ..=) I'd like to try newer 1.5b4 bios to "unlock" my 720BE...Can i use M-flash feature to boot that bios from USB-pendrive without touch my old 1.3 bios....?Is it this way safe..?
Another question :" what driver are you using for Win7 64bit...?There's nothing on MSI website..."

TnX a Lot =P


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Win 7 has all the drivers needed. If you have problems most likly you can use vista 64bit drivers.


----------



## Milotto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Win 7 has all the drivers needed. If you have problems most likly you can use vista 64bit drivers.


you mean included..?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milotto*


you mean included..?


Just use Vista drivers. The only driver I had to download is Realtek LAN driver for Win 7 (Realtek website). You can also use Windows Update to find a drivers (it worked for my Logitech webcam)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milotto*


you mean included..?


Yes.


----------



## ozlay

If the board supports 2133mhz memory and i put it in can re overclock in back up to 2133mhz once it under clocks it or will it just not go over 1800mhz i have phenom 2 975 2.6 ghz


----------



## shadow_419

The board may "support" it, but I've yet to see a Phenom II than can. The cpu has the memory controller so it's a pointless affair trying to get >1600-1700mhz.


----------



## ozlay

my mistake it is 3.6ghz overclocked to 4.6ghz air


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


If the board supports 2133mhz memory and i put it in can re overclock in back up to 2133mhz once it under clocks it or will it just not go over 1800mhz i have *phenom 2 975* 2.6 ghz



Cpu-z validation or bounce brother.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


Cpu-z validation or bounce brother.


Agreed!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Cpu-z validation or bounce brother.
Agreed! 975??? No such chip yet?? and 4.6 on air? No phenom chip can do that!

So just waiting on my 2 4890's now - When they arive this week im gonna post some new results + I got a new CPU cooler so hoping to push harder as I had my chip at 3.6 stable on 1.375 volts.

So anyone with a 965 on this board posted some final results?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Agreed! 975??? No such chip yet?? and 4.6 on air? No phenom chip can do that!

So anyone with a 965 on this board posted some final results?


I'm still slowly tweaking mine so I cant really say. Memory Is really giving me a hard time! :swearing: I know It can do more but I just cant get it to do it. I have taken a little break but I will get back to it soon!


----------



## Britown

OK, I have a strange issue that I can't resolve. Just got my system up and running but I had to use a PS/2 keyboard & mouse to install Windows 7, as my Logitech USB keyboard & mouse would not work. Once I had Windows 7 running and all drivers installed I tried them again with no luck. I have the latest BIOS version (1.4) installed and can use the keyboard to navigate through the BIOS but Windows won't boot. It freezes at the "Starting Windows" screen. Am I missing a setting somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## shadow_419

Do you have *usb legacy support* - enabled in the bios?


----------



## ridn3y

have any of you tried installing the ram with some air cooler like from the corsair dominators? i am planning on getting their ram and would like to know if it fits? I think the ram slots are quite near to the video card and have not enough space for the air cooler.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145267

it would really look good on the gd70


----------



## shadow_419

It's close but not so close where you couldn't install it. You'd want to install the ram cooler before the video card though.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow_419* 
It's close but not so close where you couldn't install it. You'd want to install the ram cooler before the video card though.

Agreed looking at my system I think I could just squeeze one in there if it were not for the Megahalems.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britown* 
OK, I have a strange issue that I can't resolve. Just got my system up and running but I had to use a PS/2 keyboard & mouse to install Windows 7, as my Logitech USB keyboard & mouse would not work. Once I had Windows 7 running and all drivers installed I tried them again with no luck. I have the latest BIOS version (1.4) installed and can use the keyboard to navigate through the BIOS but Windows won't boot. It freezes at the "Starting Windows" screen. Am I missing a setting somewhere? Thanks!









Logitech slow on drivers release. My webcam drivers for Vista didn't work. I used Windows Update for drivers.


----------



## mxthunder

Well I guess im a part of the club now. Ordered from the egg this morning. $165 free shipping, also picked up some OCZ AMD edition DDR3 and some new fans. Cant wait to see how this sucker clocks.


----------



## Britown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


Do you have *usb legacy support* - enabled in the bios?


Yep, and I finally got it to work by trying every USB port until it was recognized. Not sure why but oh well! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok guys now that I have my board back and can work on a new OC I figured its time to get a chart together!

So post me your highest stable overclock using the following template

CPU - 
Clock Speed - 
Bios Version - 
VCore - 
NB Speed -
NB Voltage - 
HT Link - 
Bus - 
Multi - 
Ram Speed - 
Any any other info you feel like including. CPU Validadion would be good and proof of stability so 3+ Hours Prime95.

Ill get to work on it when I get in this evening!


----------



## ridn3y

can we just make the prime test to less than 3 hours? i don't want to tax my cpu that long


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

can we just make the prime test to less than 3 hours? i don't want to tax my cpu that long
Ok shall we say 1 hour blend test then?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok shall we say 1 hour blend test then?

Sounds better!


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok shall we say 1 hour blend test then?

In that case you can't guarantee that IMC/RAM stable. I think 3 hrs is absolutely reasonable.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
In that case you can't guarantee that IMC/RAM stable. I think 3 hrs is absolutely reasonable.

Well to that I must say I wont be contributing to that OC table then. I just don't see the need to punish my HW that much.
BTW Who actually uses there hardware @ 100% for three hours???


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

In that case you can't guarantee that IMC/RAM stable. I think 3 hrs is absolutely reasonable.
I think 3 hours would be better but 1 hour would be acceptable. Though mine will allways be for 3+ hours. So up to you really how much you want to show of your OC skills


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well to that I must say I wont be contributing to that OC table then. I just don't see the need to punish my HW that much.
BTW Who actually uses there hardware @ 100% for three hours???

Well... you can run 15min of 512K FFT's as indication of stable IMC/RAM.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Well... you can run 15min of 512K FFT's as indication of stable IMC/RAM.


That I can live with.


----------



## tender_age

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Ok guys now that I have my board back and can work on a new OC I figured its time to get a chart together!

So post me your highest stable overclock using the following template

CPU - 
Clock Speed - 
Bios Version - 
VCore - 
NB Speed -
NB Voltage - 
HT Link - 
Bus - 
Multi - 
Ram Speed - 
Any any other info you feel like including. CPU Validadion would be good and proof of stability so 3+ Hours Prime95.

Ill get to work on it when I get in this evening!


Here's mine..

CPU - Phenom X2 550 --> Phenom X4 B50
Clock Speed - 3.8 GHz Fully Stable
Bios Version - 1.5b4
VCore - 1.467 (bios) --> 1.47x (cpu-z)
NB Speed - 2.6 GHz
NB Voltage - forgot (i think +1 step from auto)
HT Link - 2.6 GHz
Bus - 200
Multi - 19
Ram Speed - 1600 MHz (8-7-6-15*1T)

check the attachment for proof..


----------



## ridn3y

i submitted this at xs yesterday, might try a re-run but for the time being here's mine

CPU - Phenom II X3 720
Clock Speed - 3910 mhz 
Bios Version - 1.5b1
VCore - 1.488
NB Speed - 2606 mhz
NB Voltage - 1.35
HT Link - 2133 mhz
Bus - 237
Multi - 16.5
Ram Speed - 632 mhz (7-7-7-20 1T)

Prime blend test 30mins


----------



## Sabiba

So, I've got a question, I did some searching and didn't really find the answer I'm looking for.

So I'm new to over clocking again. It's been a long time! I was able to successfully flash my bios to the latest version (1.5b4 I believe) without bricking my motherboard. That was a heart attack inducing experience!

So now I'm wondering, where do I start for overclocking? What settings do I start adjusting? I played around with AMD Overdrive, and that got me a soft OC of 3.7ghz, by adjusting the multiplier to 18.5x but I want to hard OC it, and get this baby REALLY purring. I was able to max out the OC on my 4890, so now I want to get working on the rest of the OC.

Tips, suggestions, and even flames for being a renoob at this are welcome, and mostly appreciated.

Thanks!

Sabiba


----------



## eclipseaudio4

No flaming fom me I know how you feel. These PII's seem to all be different. Luckily the bios theis board has makes It easier as it will show you the adjusted clock speed for CPU, HT, NB and memory. The CPU-NB(IMC) seems to like to be around 2600, while HT seems to like 24000-2600 on mine. The only really good advice I can give you is to do it like you would any OC. Work one component at a time to see how high you can take it then write it down and go on to the next. After you have done that for CPU, CPU-NB(IMC), FSB(HTT), HT, and your Ram you can compare and see where they would intercept for your best results.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



So, I've got a question, I did some searching and didn't really find the answer I'm looking for.

So I'm new to over clocking again. It's been a long time! I was able to successfully flash my bios to the latest version (1.5b4 I believe) without bricking my motherboard. That was a heart attack inducing experience!

So now I'm wondering, where do I start for overclocking? What settings do I start adjusting? I played around with AMD Overdrive, and that got me a soft OC of 3.7ghz, by adjusting the multiplier to 18.5x but I want to hard OC it, and get this baby REALLY purring. I was able to max out the OC on my 4890, so now I want to get working on the rest of the OC.

Tips, suggestions, and even flames for being a renoob at this are welcome, and mostly appreciated.

Thanks!

Sabiba


Just take your time and follow eclipseaudio4 advice as thats hit the nail on the head.

Once you get stuck give us a shout and we will see what we can do!


----------



## Riskitall84

Well I must say again im impressed. Using the 1.4 bios I have been able to get a stable overclock at 3.8Ghz on my 720 BE. Was just not possible on my other GD-70 with the 1.3 bios.

Not posting my final results yet as I got a lot of tweaking to do also got 2 Asus 4890's headin to me this week to overclock then Ill get in some Vantage scores.

And maybe do my first Super PI runs!


----------



## tAnk3R

What pci-e 2.0 slots should i put my 2 4890s in to utilize both at 16x? I haven't built a pc since pci express first came out lol! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tAnk3R* 
What pci-e 2.0 slots should i put my 2 4890s in to utilize both at 16x? I haven't built a pc since pci express first came out lol!
Thanks in advance

1st and 3rd blue slots


----------



## Mastiffman

well, I just figured that i would post my current progress on my Ram clocking.... I know that my CPU isn't clocked at much but I'm really trying to see how close to the Rams rated speed of 2000Mhz I can get. Some said that Acheiving a stable OC with 4gb (2 x2gb) at 1700Mhz would be Very hard if not next to impossible with this Board and a 955, Let alone the "810" that I have. I have unlocked cache as well with my current results...

The date is wrong in pic on my dash. This was actually in the last few days...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


well, I just figured that i would post my current progress on my Ram clocking.... I know that my CPU isn't clocked at much but I'm really trying to see how close to the Rams rated speed of 2000Mhz I can get. Some said that Acheiving a stable OC with 4gb (2 x2gb) at 1700Mhz would be Very hard if not next to impossible with this Board and a 955, Let alone the "810" that I have. I have unlocked cache as well with my current results...

The date is wrong in pic on my dash. This was actually in the last few days...




Very nice







: I may have to try OC'ing again.


----------



## Mastiffman

lol- YOU mean that you quit?

Right now I''m running @ 1780MHz Stable for the last hour or so. I should be at 1800MHz Stable by the weeks end... maybe even by Friday evening...

I tell ya, the Combo of the OC dial and AMD OD are the dogs woof!!!! lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
lol- YOU mean that you quit?

Right now I''m running @ 1780MHz Stable for the last hour or so. I should be at 1800MHz Stable by the weeks end... maybe even by Friday evening...

I tell ya, the Combo of the OC dial and AMD OD are the dogs woof!!!! lol

Ya I love that OC dial It makes finding highest clocks so easy!
As far as quiting, I have a LOT on my plate ATM and have givin it a break for now. Once things settle down a bit you know I will be back at it until she just cant go faster. Heck I have a X700 Pro coming so that I dont have to worry about blowing one of my 88's when I go chilled on my other MB with my 5000+. I am gonna try to go higher than the 3.6 I already got out of it.(1GHZ over stock) I plan on seeing if it will take 1.75-1.85 vcore







and make 4Ghz. hmmm I wonder how fast I can take the X700???


----------



## vinzend

hei GD70 owners.. how happy ure with ur mobo? what's the fastest u can get
from ur cpu?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


hei GD70 owners.. how happy ure with ur mobo? what's the fastest u can get
from ur cpu?


Very happy! The fastest so far(need to try again) was 4.2Ghz.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


hei GD70 owners.. how happy ure with ur mobo? what's the fastest u can get
from ur cpu?


The GD70 overclocks quite well...and you already know how much i love mine


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Very happy! The fastest so far(need to try again) was 4.2Ghz.


965BE or 955BE ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
965BE or 955BE ?

965 see link in sig. I think It will go higher but I did that right out of the box just for giggles. It took all of 2 min's.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
965 see link in sig. I think It will go higher but I did that right out of the box just for giggles. It took all of 2 min's.

unfortunately mine is 955BE which is hard to go even 4ghz..


----------



## pies

Can I possible be added to the club?
Just got mine a few hours ago and haven't gotten it together yet.
I'm use to over-clocking on intels (core 2, i7)
Is there a link or anything with the voltage range of the phenom II 955be?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pies*


Can I possible be added to the club?
Just got mine a few hours ago and haven't gotten it together yet.
I'm use to over-clocking on intels (core 2, i7)
Is there a link or anything with the voltage range of the phenom II 955be?


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...oc-thread.html


----------



## pies

Thanks a lot + rep.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pies*


Thanks a lot + rep.


No problem. You shouldn't have too much trouble getting it to 3.8ghz+ GL


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


unfortunately mine is 955BE which is hard to go even 4ghz..


Phenoms II's are very heat sensitive creatures. With proper cooling they clock like a beasts. I'm pretty sure I could get 4ghz with mine if I throw couple of 100+ CFM fans on my Mega or if I go water. But I can't stand sound of vacuum cleaner from my case and I definitely would never put water running through my "precious". 
I still think that GD70 is the best AM3 mobo for air and water. I really missed mine


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Phenoms II's are very heat sensitive creatures. With proper cooling they clock like a beasts. I'm pretty sure I could get 4ghz with mine if I throw couple of 100+ CFM fans on my Mega or if I go water. But I can't stand sound of vacuum cleaner from my case and I definitely would never put water running through my "precious". 
I still think that GD70 is the best AM3 mobo for air and water. I really missed mine










give me a second and I will find a like to some nice collermaster fans I am using on my mega push/pull on my techbench. They are quieter than my 88's @ 100%. BRB

Edit here ya go! http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html


----------



## mxthunder

Got my bored and memory in yesterday. Finally got her up and running tonight after some serious layout and wire-management issues. A bit of confusion, as usual, but getting along ok. Can someone tell me what the difference between CPU voltage and cpu VDD voltage is? Same with CPU-NB. Never had this option on my other board. Not having too good of luck so far, prime95 fails in less than ten seconds at all stock settings...something aint right. 
The Dr. Mos thing seems to be a bit of a joke, my Vreg's were way cooler with my custom sinks on my biostar board. 
Ill post up some pics tomarrow and drop the line into my sig. This board is sexy, even my girlfriend, who doesnt know anything about computers thought it looked sexy!
Cant wait to start benching!


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


give me a second and I will find a like to some nice collermaster fans I am using on my mega push/pull on my techbench. They are quieter than my 88's @ 100%. BRB

Edit here ya go! http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html


Nice fans but they charging ridiculous shipping price to Canada :swearing:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Got my bored and memory in yesterday. Finally got her up and running tonight after some serious layout and wire-management issues. A bit of confusion, as usual, but getting along ok. Can someone tell me what the difference between CPU voltage and cpu VDD voltage is? Same with CPU-NB. Never had this option on my other board. Not having too good of luck so far, prime95 fails in less than ten seconds at all stock settings...something aint right. 
The Dr. Mos thing seems to be a bit of a joke, my Vreg's were way cooler with my custom sinks on my biostar board. 
Ill post up some pics tomarrow and drop the line into my sig. This board is sexy, even my girlfriend, who doesnt know anything about computers thought it looked sexy!
Cant wait to start benching!


CPU VDD has to do with running a high FSB(HTT) clock, I left mine alone. CPU-NB is the IMC(internal memory controller)
As for failing what bios are you running. I believe that some of the earlier bios's had memory issues. The newest is 1.54b. Also do you have the "green power" crap on?


----------



## ridn3y

the latest beta bios is 1.5b7, link below

http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=A...44f2bc7691ac27

but i'm just too lazy to flash mine


----------



## Mastiffman

I know that it's late for me but how in world am I supposed to download it. I can't read German!? lol


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I know that it's late for me but how in world am I supposed to download it. I can't read German!? lol


Google translate
Register
Download
Win!

I'm a member lol!

@ mxthunder

I use cpu vdd and cpu-nb vdd as rough adjustments for my voltage values. I fine tune them up or down with cpu v and cpu-nb v. If you can't run stock voltages with your ram at appropriate timings and voltage, I'd look into maybe a cpu rma.


----------



## tipsycoma

I got mine! It's so dayum sexy in person. Wonderful board. May I join the unofficial club?


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks guys! So play with CPU voltage and CPU-NB voltage and leave the VDD's alone?

I think im actually going to go back to an older bios version, because I cant unlock the 4th core on my 720 with this bored. (really pissed me off)

Another question, I am using core temp to monitor my temps on my CPU. For some reason, the core temp is reading LOWER than ambient. What could be up with that? Pulling from the wrong sensor?


----------



## ozlay

sorry it was a 965 my board reads it as 975 don't no why faulty asus or something 3.4ghz-3.6 ghz at 4ghz now with cool master v8 anyone no of anything that will keep it as cool as the v8 without taking of ram slots 0r around 70 at stock


----------



## ozlay

no


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
anyone no if a can octo crossfirex with 4870x2s or quad crossfire with 4890 i have $1000 saved

That is pretty pointless at the moment... I don't know of any game that would benefit from that much graphics power....

Edit: BUT, Yes it can be done with certain video cards & special crossfire bridges.


----------



## ozlay

should i just wait for 4890x2s


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

should i just wait for 4890x2s
Not gonna happen! Or should I say there will be no such card

Wait on the 5870x2 or Xfire a pair of 4890's now if you cant wait


----------



## shadow_419

I've seen quad crossfire on the gd70 with 4 4870/90.
Can't comment on on using 2 x 4870x2 since I've never seen a setup like this.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ridn3y*


the latest beta bios is 1.5b7, link below

http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=A...44f2bc7691ac27

but i'm just too lazy to flash mine


Could you please upload a copy here? TY!


----------



## shadow_419

Here you go :


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


Here you go :


Thanks shadow!

Have you noticed any differences?


----------



## shadow_419

I'm not using it yet. I'm still on 1.5b4 .


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I wonder if that is the required swearing AMD) update to remove ACC so you cant unlock cores.


----------



## shadow_419

I'll give it a whirl this weekend when i have time. I'm sure you should see some angry msi owners soon if that is the case.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well I know that *AMD has made it a requirement* for all MB manufactures that they have to do that. I think is was Gigabyte that put something on their website telling their customers about it and that if they wanted the feature to use an older bios.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
sorry it was a 965 my board reads it as 975 don't no why faulty asus or something 3.4ghz-3.6 ghz at 4ghz now with cool master v8 anyone no of anything that will keep it as cool as the v8 without taking of ram slots 0r around 70 at stock

you need a waterblock







i came from a v8 and temps at load had a huge difference when cooling with water


----------



## BlackFC-TII

Hey Guys, new here. I just got my rig up and running this week, and I wanted to share my preliminary status with everyone. I did a little playing around and got a pretty decent 3.5ghz stable clock on stock volts. Not too shabby in my opinion, let me know what you think. I will be tweaking with this board a lot more here in the future, but I am pretty impressed with it so far.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I think your NB(IMC) is too low. other than that looks good


----------



## chas1723

My board is on its way. I have it and a 955 that it will be paired with. I would say it will be a huge upgrade over my 939 opteron 180 with an agp vid card.


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so my last remaining good or what I believed to be good ram stick has died! Throws up errors as soon as I start memtest so need some suggestions on some good kits.

Looking in the UK so keep that in mind

Thanks in advance guys

Will also be doing some work on the OP so anything you think should be added let me know!


----------



## tipsycoma

The RAM in my sig is great. AMD edition so it only works with and is optimized for AM3 CPU's.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



The RAM in my sig is great. AMD edition so it only works with and is optimized for AM3 CPU's.


Cheers man though im looking to get away from OCZ as there not in my good books at the minute







And ive always recommended them too lol!


----------



## mxthunder

I have the same ram as you, tipsycoma. I have not had a chance to see if it will run at the rated speeds yet though, working on CPU cores, then NB then I will do the memory.

Time for some pics:





































So, just to verify, BIOS version 1.4 is the latest official release, but isnt that good compared to the 1.5b4 version as far as unlocking cores goes? Not sure I wanna risk a bios flash on a two day old motherboard. May just run as a tri core, until I get my 965.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would go ahead an update the bios because the MB is two days old. It's much easier to RMA stuff when it's virtually new. On a side note I am kinda glad I was unable to get the OCZ's I was planning to get as I think my mushkins look much better.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
On a side note I am kinda glad I was unable to get the OCZ's I was planning to get as I think my mushkins look much better.

They sure do but 9-9-9 timings...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
They sure do but 9-9-9 timings...

Yeah I know what you mean. I never have good luck with memory.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Yeah I know what you mean. I never have good luck with memory.


Trying to find a good CL7 kit in the UK is quite hard it seems.

Swingin towards these

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...L7D-4GBRH.html

There meant for i5 but hoping that the i5 release will encourage mem companys to produce better dual channel kits.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Trying to find a good CL7 kit in the UK is quite hard it seems.

Swingin towards these

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...L7D-4GBRH.html

There meant for i5 but hoping that the i5 release will encourage mem companys to produce better dual channel kits.


those would be sweet!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



those would be sweet!


They really do look the stuff! Thinkin ill pull the trigger on Monday if I cant find better!

All stores in the UK stock is Corsair and OCZ!


----------



## scotts

Hi guys, just received my board finally. Question about the ATX 12v connector. It came with the last two rows covered. I assume this mean it is better if we use a 4 pin instead of 8 pin supply? Does it matter? My PSU has both....


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Hi guys, just received my board finally. Question about the ATX 12v connector. It came with the last two rows covered. I assume this mean it is better if we use a 4 pin instead of 8 pin supply? Does it matter? My PSU has both....


I have the 8 pin plugged in on mine and im pretty sure thats how its supposed to be.

Edit - Just checked the manual to be sure. Its all 8.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

They have 4 of them covered because some PSU's did/do not have an 8 pin cpu connector and they want you to use the four they have uncovered if you only have a 4 pin.


----------



## mxthunder

Oh how much fun I am having trying to get this thing stable. So far I need at least 1.48 volts on the CPU for 3500mhz. Ugg this is not looking promising


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Oh how much fun I am having trying to get this thing stable. So far I need at least 1.48 volts on the CPU for 3500mhz. Ugg this is not looking promising


That seems quite high for 3.5. Though ive just flashed to the 1.5b7 bios and my Vcore requirements have shot up!?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


That seems quite high for 3.5. Though ive just flashed to the 1.5b7 bios and my Vcore requirements have shot up!?


ouch! maybe I will stick with 1.5b4.








How high did they go up, and is that the only difference you have noticed?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



ouch! maybe I will stick with 1.5b4.
How high did they go up, and is that the only difference you have noticed?


At the minute yea. Was running the 1.4 bios yeasterday and did 3.8 stable on 1.5 and 3.7 stable on 1.45. Now it seems that I need over 1.475 to reach 3.6.


----------



## mxthunder

what a heart breaker. starting to have my doubts about this board


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I wonder if maybe it is just reporting the voltage better. Remember how I was putting it higher in bios than I was getting at voltage check points on the board.


----------



## mxthunder

hmm thats a glimmer of hope for yall.

I guess im not doing too bad, I do have one of the first 720's made, bought it the first week they came out. It took 1.5125 on my old board for 3600 so... after prime runs a few different trials of 2+ hours I will go ahead and go for 3600


----------



## eclipseaudio4

what is the last numbers on the serial should be like 9341192G*90013* the ones in bold are the important ones.


----------



## Mastiffman

MXthunder,

You should give the Board and CPU a chance to get used to each other. They need to have more time to get aquanted! lol

Inall seriousness, you should just give it some time to get used to running above stock speed before stating that you re starting to have doubts... This board is amazing!

Look. Check these images out my different OC's.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


MXthunder,

You should give the Board and CPU a chance to get used to each other. They need to have more time to get aquanted! lol

Inall seriousness, you should just give it some time to get used to running above stock speed before stating that you re starting to have doubts... This board is amazing!

Look. Check these images out my different OC's.






Agreed check sig for 4.2Ghz link. Running 4.0 stable with 2.8 NB and 2.6 HT.


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks guys. I was always told to lower the HT link to gain stability. IE keep it under 2000.

Last #'s of the serial are 90022


----------



## eclipseaudio4

shout be able to do very nice then as the closer to 90000 the closer to the center of the wafer the cores came from.

On another note I just had something alarming happen. I was encoding a movie and noticed that my FSB(HTT) was moving and not like you would expect. at one point I was down to 88FSB(HTT). WTH is going on.


----------



## mxthunder

its gotta be software error


----------



## scotts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


I have the 8 pin plugged in on mine and im pretty sure thats how its supposed to be.

Edit - Just checked the manual to be sure. Its all 8.


Thank you for the confirm


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


its gotta be software error


Well I am going to encode another movie just to check and I am going to have every program I can think of that reports cpu speeds running at the same time.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

sorry about the double but I thought It warranted it. It is just a glitch with Everest 5.02 I am uploading a video to youtube as we speak and will post it soon.
Please turn your volume down the mic on my cam is very sensitive! It really not that loud









  
 



  



 
It's very hard to do a video with a cam while trying to change settings looking through the LCD screen.


----------



## Mastiffman

Yeah Ecplise,

That's crazy SH-tuff going on there. The frequency doesn't move in any other programs?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

nope just everest. I have noticed it does it when I bench with Mark as well.


----------



## Riou

Hello guys! What temps are you getting for the Motherboard and Aux in Everest? I am getting temps of 40C for Motherboard and 46C for Aux. Is that too high?

If I blow a fan on the Fintek chip near the Southbridge, the temps go down to 32C Mobo and 35C Aux. Does any of this make sense? My northbridge/mosfet heatsink does not feel that hot.


----------



## Mastiffman

Every little bit of air current blowing on the HS for the Mosfet and Southbridge Hs will help.


----------



## The Master Chief

K well I just built a new rig with this as the mobo..

I cant for the life of me change the voltages... at ALL!

I mean its usually just, o click this, and o pick 1.45 or w.e... Nothing..

Im on everything stock, how do I change the voltages! I mean, without that option, im screwd...


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


K well I just built a new rig with this as the mobo..

I cant for the life of me change the voltages... at ALL!

I mean its usually just, o click this, and o pick 1.45 or w.e... Nothing..

Im on everything stock, how do I change the voltages! I mean, without that option, im screwd...


Change voltages with the "+" and "-" keys on the keyboard


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Change voltages with the "+" and "-" keys on the keyboard









To clarify even more, use the + and - keys on the number pad.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
K well I just built a new rig with this as the mobo..

I cant for the life of me change the voltages... at ALL!

I mean its usually just, o click this, and o pick 1.45 or w.e... Nothing..

Im on everything stock, how do I change the voltages! I mean, without that option, im screwd...

don't feel bad I too went through the same thing and had to RTFM.


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


To clarify even more, use the + and - keys on the number pad.


page up and down buttons work as well. i found this out the same way as he is.









Quick question for everyone. what are the cpu fan settings for this board that everyone uses to keep the cpu as cool as possible. if there is something i forgot to turn off or on i would like to make sure it is. thanks.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Change voltages with the "+" and "-" keys on the keyboard










lol thanks.

I was like... ***... I click enter like usual and nothing..

Got it now, running 3.5 for now!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stangcharger* 
page up and down buttons work as well. i found this out the same way as he is.









Quick question for everyone. what are the cpu fan settings for this board that everyone uses to keep the cpu as cool as possible. if there is something i forgot to turn off or on i would like to make sure it is. thanks.

I did not even mess with that. I have noticed tho that at startup my fans spin slower at first. no it's not just spin up. That being said tho they run at 100% before I get into windows.

Quick question, anyone use the green power feature?


----------



## tAnk3R

any ideas how to make my system more stable at 3.8ghz
Ran Memtest86+ for 8hrs no errors
and can pass IBT on every stress level,
but once I run prime95 blend test I last 9mins before I get a bsod










NB 1.2v / cpu 1.445v / multiplier 19x /3.8ghz









I'm an OC noob first timer >< don't know much thought I'd give it a shot. was so happy when it passed IBT at 7168mb Stress Level with what I consider low temps. Only to be shot down running the blend test.


----------



## mxthunder

Try upping the CPUNB to 1.3 or 1.35, I tried that tonight for myself with some success


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Check to see what is causing the errors. eg, turn the mem down then try again, then put mem back up and lower NB, so on and so forth.

Also your running your ram @ 666 maybe thats the prob.


----------



## tAnk3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Also your running your ram @ 666 maybe thats the prob.









what should it be at and how would I get it there? lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I was really just commenting on the fact that it was 666








What are you running your timings @?


----------



## tAnk3R

7-7-6-18


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I think we may have the same ram. I really suck at OC'ing ram so I am just running mine @ 1600 9-9-9-21-1t


----------



## Mastiffman

Tank,

First try running "Small FFT's" in prime 95. If you pass for a few huors then it's most likely something to do with your ram. Maybe not enough Volts!?

If it doesn't pass the Small FFT test, then try increasing your CPU voltage a tad... The run Small FFT's again, if you pass then try Blend again. Remember that the CPU is going to need some burnin time.

Also, IBT and MEMTest86 don't stress the components very much at all. So it makes sense that they pass and not Prime95...


----------



## ridn3y

tanker, what temps are you getting at when running prime? is it a bsod or a black screen? if bsod then ram or cpu-nb, if black screen then it's temps


----------



## mxthunder

Was just reading through the GD70 thread over on xtremesytems. Apparently messing with the PLL voltage (whatever that is) can help with stability. Also turning up the PCI-e voltage to 1.4 can help flatten things out if you have a high CPUNB clock. Learning...learning lots. This board is crazy and its making me think.


----------



## CAHOP240

Hey fellas, been a while since I posted in this thread, how's the OC's going?

I'm interested in getting a 965 when the 125w come out and wanted to see if anyone was having luck OCing one of those with this board. I'm having some issues with my 955 and I'm almost convinced it has something to do with the chip's IMC. I can run Prime at 1024K all day and be fine at 3.7Ghz but when I try for the 640K and below, my cores will start to fail left and right one minute in. I've loosened the timings on my RAM to 9-9-9 and even left it on auto (which loosens the timings even more) and still no luck. I've tried upping the CPU-NB voltage but it's still not 100% stable. Any ideas would be a great help.


----------



## Mastiffman

First, to piggy back in response to The Mastier Chief,

One can ALSO hold the Shift key down while hitting the Page up/dn or the +/- and it will move the number by multiples of 10 Much faster. But with the 4 Preset saves in the bios that are available, make sure that you save the current setup Before hit "F10/save" sequence.

Second,

Mxthunder, PLL stands for "Phase Lock Loop". What that does, in a nutshell, is send voltage back to the CPU to stablize the frequncy to create a more stable environment to OC in. It cancels out the spikes in the frequency and creates a more steady wave of speed, so to speak.

Lastly, CAHOP240,

What are you trying to achieve? Are you trying to hit higher frequncy Ram speeds? Or something else? We may be able to help out with a bit more info on your goal! Thanks!


----------



## Darth Llama

Hi all!
I am so new i still smell like pee.. I have 1/4 of my system sitting in boxes next to me, still waiting on the rest. I have done a bit of overclocking in the past. My first serious o/c was a duron 800 I soldered the trace routes on and got up to 1600 with a 75 watt peltier for cooling. My last rig is going through fits and keeps shutting down soon after boot, still have to run memtest to see if its the mem or controller that failed. ( 939 pin xp +3000 msi neo 4 geforce 7600 gs)
I have gotten about 480 post through the forum so far and kinda wish I had found the site before I ordered some of the parts on my new rig. Specificly the zalman 9700 cooler and the Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800. I will be doing the dos bios flash to the new beta to see if I can get the 720 be to unlock the 4th core after I get everything stable. I am still looking at getting 2 more of the 1 Tb sata Seagate Barracuda's and doing a raid setup. Anyone tried the raid 5 or raid 10 yet and if so any thoughts or suggestions? I am sure I will talk your ears off later, but for now I should give the old brain a rest.
Eros/Agape
R.


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


anyone no if a can octo crossfirex with 4870x2s or quad crossfire with 4890 i have $1000 saved


I seen some benches of the 4870 x2 in crossfire mode, pretty beefy, and might spend some of that 1k$ on a 1000+w power supply if that is what you are going for. If you are concerned about burning the paint off the wall behind the computer case you might consider trying the 4890 vapor-x vid cards, there not all that special for the overclock, none of the 4800's seem to have much headroom, but the coolers they incorporate do give just a bit more room to o/c and well you wont burn your fingers black if you reach around the back to play with a usb cable.


----------



## Mastiffman

Darth Llama,

LMAO on the first comment dude!

AS far as the 720BE, just to prepare you, not all of the 720 will unlock and if they do, some have reported much instablilty. From what I've heard (and everyone knows how that goes) the early 720's might have be a mojority to push the model for marketing but now they have had tothe chance to really put some bad fourth core 720's out there, spend the extra 50-75 bones and get a guaranteed Stable 4th core! It's worth it..


----------



## Darth Llama

too late as the 720 BE is sitting in my lap already (9206046c90127), miss kittyis eyeballing it trying to figure how shes getting into the little box. I am amused as ever with the "thermal pad" on the bottom of their "p.o.s." stock cooler. The zalman 9700, sony dvd drives, cpu and the extra antec 120mm fan for the side of the antec 900 arrived on saturday. I still need to order the video card, but am pretty set on the radeon hd 4870x2 so far. Everything but the sound card, 2 extra Barracuda's and the video card are paid for and in transit. The zalman looks so heavy I will be pulling it off when I ship my rig to australia later in the year so it does not put microfractures in the motherboard. 
I don't see much difference in the die location for the core as I did a stint with national semiconductor making wafers for a military contractor and the location seems not so important if the photo resist mask is well centered. Arguably the closer to the center the less it will be off if the noob aligning the mask cant find the test die's, but when your doing 1200+ wafers a day you get pretty good at hitting the mark. As to the cores it may be hit or miss I expect, without actually talking to the amd engineers I dont know how they work their error sampling, they may test a sample from each wafer or off each lot and if they get one fail they may sort the whole lot or wafer to a 3x core or 2x core bin. But you cant win it if your not in it I hear, so i'm in it and the win or fail will get posted. 
I have spend a bit looking at the benches and it does seem there is not a whole lot of actual coding for the use of all 4 cores in software at this point, and the 3x cores do near as well and sometimes better in many bench test. I am a tightfisted sob and with the cost on the new rig over $1300 at this point I did try and shave off a few $ where I seen it was not cost effective, and so i could convince the little lady to let me drop $400 on the radeon 4870x2.


----------



## tipsycoma

Darth Llama, my friend, the Direct X 11 cards are coming out within a matter of a few days. Why don't you wait and see how they perform against the Radeon 4800 series cards. If there isn't much of a difference, and you have 400 dollars to spend on a GPU, buy two 4890s. They are wonderful cards. My Toxic overclocks like a beast and I am able to max out every game I play, except for the obvious (crysis). But even in Crysis I can pull off reasonable frames on max settings. I'll be getting 20-30 FPS, but it's still playable.

Long story short (sorry to get off topic I love bragging about my GPU), you should buy either a DX11 card when they come out in a few days, or a 4890 with the hopes of CFing them in the future. If you get a 4870x2, which don't get me wrong is a great card, you'll be limited to a trifire 4870 setup. If you're going big, trifire 4870 is quite a large step behind trifire 4890. You'll regret the 4870x2 for that reason, as well as the fact that it is mad expensive.

That's just my 2 cents. Good luck on the build!


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth Llama*


too late as the 720 BE is sitting in my lap already (9206046c90127), miss kittyis eyeballing it trying to figure how shes getting into the little box. I am amused as ever with the "thermal pad" on the bottom of their "p.o.s." stock cooler. The zalman 9700, sony dvd drives, cpu and the extra antec 120mm fan for the side of the antec 900 arrived on saturday. I still need to order the video card, but am pretty set on the radeon hd 4870x2 so far. Everything but the sound card, 2 extra Barracuda's and the video card are paid for and in transit. The zalman looks so heavy I will be pulling it off when I ship my rig to australia later in the year so it does not put microfractures in the motherboard. 
I don't see much difference in the die location for the core as I did a stint with national semiconductor making wafers for a military contractor and the location seems not so important if the photo resist mask is well centered. Arguably the closer to the center the less it will be off if the noob aligning the mask cant find the test die's, but when your doing 1200+ wafers a day you get pretty good at hitting the mark. As to the cores it may be hit or miss I expect, without actually talking to the amd engineers I dont know how they work their error sampling, they may test a sample from each wafer or off each lot and if they get one fail they may sort the whole lot or wafer to a 3x core or 2x core bin. But you cant win it if your not in it I hear, so i'm in it and the win or fail will get posted. 
I have spend a bit looking at the benches and it does seem there is not a whole lot of actual coding for the use of all 4 cores in software at this point, and the 3x cores do near as well and sometimes better in many bench test. I am a tightfisted sob and with the cost on the new rig over $1300 at this point I did try and shave off a few $ where I seen it was not cost effective, and so i could convince the little lady to let me drop $400 on the radeon 4870x2.


Zalman 9700 is not exactly the best cooler if you are planning to overclock imho.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Zalman 9700 is not exactly the best cooler if you are planning to overclock imho.
I agree but I was using one on my E8500 then my Q9550 and the my 720 BE for months at a time and my temps we always very good.

But for the money there are much better coolers.


----------



## Darth Llama

I admittedly made a poor choice in memory and cooler, but my last serious overclocking was working with peltiers and alpha pal's. I will have to keep a eye on the temps when I start pushing the fsb. This rig is going to be something I use for the next few years. (overclocking is a hobby but I don't want to start popping caps anytime soon as for what I put down for it I can feed the kids for quite a bit, and don't want to be replacing parts) I seen a beast of a coolmaster cooler in an earlier post and it seems visually impressive, but when I got to looking at the specs it mentioned a 75 w peltier and with todays power usages for cpu's a 75 w peltier (tec) is as worthless as tits on a bull, worse than worthless actually as without a 125 to 150 w peltier its just going to pump heat back into the cooler. (read as thermal inversion)
If the zalman can keep everything under 50Âºc under full load with a 900 or so mhz o/c and ambient temps in the 85Âº f range, I will probability not worry too much about it. Its not like when I was a single guy and was spray treating the motherboard and cutting up neoprene to go around and inside the sockets so I didn't have to worry about condensation when passing the vapor point while the computer waited to boot after the processor hit -5Âºc. Now days I want a rock solid o/c that can go weeks without a reboot and isn't going to melt down components in 6 months. In reality the duron @1600mhz with a gf 4200 was overkill for counterstrike.. though I did pick up the crysis ME pack just for *****s and grins and will enjoy reinstalling farcry and running through it again. I expect UT3 to be silky smooth now also. ( it had some chunk factor with the xp 3000+ and the cheep 7600gs)


----------



## Dopamin3

Darth your post is way too long for me to read and I get a headache when I look at it, but the Zalman 9700 isn't _that_ bad. My friend has one on a x3 720 and he is at 1.41v @ 3.6ghz. The load temps only go up to about 45 and he lives in California. You should have some good headroom with that cooler. It isn't that the Zalman isn't good, it's just compared to other coolers the Zalman is pretty inferior.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Darth your post is way too long for me to read and I get a headache when I look at it, but the Zalman 9700 isn't that bad. My friend has one on a x3 720 and he is at 1.41v @ 3.6ghz. The load temps only go up to about 45 and he lives in California. You should have some good headroom with that cooler. It isn't that the Zalman isn't good, it's just compared to other coolers the Zalman is pretty inferior
.

Spot on - I stand by the Zalman cause for 18 months it served me well but you can do better for the money


----------



## Darth Llama

I will try to keep a lid on the run on sentences..
As the money is already spent I will use the zalman unless it gives thermal issues. ( I did eyeball a TRUE earlier but lapping the base to outperform a Mugen 2 seems a bit much)

p.s. that Titan Fenrir is a sexy beast, but unless it has blue lights I will have a hard time selling it to the wife.
Honestly if it wasn't for the blue led's on the zalman I would have been stuck with the oem cooler I suspect. She already jacked my intended psu and changed the order to the OCZ GameXStream cause of the blue lights, now I will have to fight to get a new psu when I get the second Radeon HD 4870 X2....
but it will be very pretty when its all put together.. though with her love of pretty things I am just lucky she loves an old goat like me and should shut up and give thanks.


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
Darth Llama, my friend, the Direct X 11 cards are coming out within a matter of a few days. Why don't you wait and see how they perform against the Radeon 4800 series cards. If there isn't much of a difference, and you have 400 dollars to spend on a GPU, buy two 4890s. They are wonderful cards. My Toxic overclocks like a beast and I am able to max out every game I play, except for the obvious (crysis). But even in Crysis I can pull off reasonable frames on max settings. I'll be getting 20-30 FPS, but it's still playable.

Long story short (sorry to get off topic I love bragging about my GPU), you should buy either a DX11 card when they come out in a few days, or a 4890 with the hopes of CFing them in the future. If you get a 4870x2, which don't get me wrong is a great card, you'll be limited to a trifire 4870 setup. If you're going big, trifire 4870 is quite a large step behind trifire 4890. You'll regret the 4870x2 for that reason, as well as the fact that it is mad expensive.

That's just my 2 cents. Good luck on the build!

+1

Thanks for the advice, I hadn't seen anything on the dx11 cards being released so soon. With that in mind I may wait a bit and just see if I can stick my old gf7600 in board for a bit while I get windoze installed, any idea if the pci-e 1.0 cards will work with a pci-e 2.0 slot? Its worth the wait if they coming out soon, even if I don't go for the dx11 cards they will have to drop the dx10 and dx10.1 card prices as soon as the dx 11's get to the e-retailers.


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Darth your post is way too long for me to read and I get a headache when I look at it, but the Zalman 9700 isn't _that_ bad. My friend has one on a x3 720 and he is at 1.41v @ 3.6ghz. The load temps only go up to about 45 and he lives in California. You should have some good headroom with that cooler. It isn't that the Zalman isn't good, it's just compared to other coolers the Zalman is pretty inferior.


I take it you would suggest the Mugen 2? Care to trade?

Edit. Post #666 Ha!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth Llama*


+1

Thanks for the advice, I hadn't seen anything on the dx11 cards being released so soon. With that in mind I may wait a bit and just see if I can stick my old gf7600 in board for a bit while I get windoze installed, any idea if the pci-e 1.0 cards will work with a pci-e 2.0 slot? Its worth the wait if they coming out soon, even if I don't go for the dx11 cards they will have to drop the dx10 and dx10.1 card prices as soon as the dx 11's get to the e-retailers.


Yeah the PCI-E 1.0 cards will work in PCI-E 2.0


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth Llama*


+1

Thanks for the advice, I hadn't seen anything on the dx11 cards being released so soon. With that in mind I may wait a bit and just see if I can stick my old gf7600 in board for a bit while I get windoze installed, any idea if the pci-e 1.0 cards will work with a pci-e 2.0 slot? Its worth the wait if they coming out soon, even if I don't go for the dx11 cards they will have to drop the dx10 and dx10.1 card prices as soon as the dx 11's get to the e-retailers.


Not a problem. But it isn't something I should be awarded for, as EVERYONE on this site knows the DX11 cards are literally around the corner. Anyway, thanks for the rep!









I wouldn't suggest you buying two 4870x2's as quadfire doesn't scale well and you'd get the same, if not worse performance in quadfire rather than trifire. That's why 4890's seem to be the best option for you. And you're right, they will drop in price, so grab them cheap if you can. A trifire 4890, or even CF 4890 setup will last you years to come.

Also, the DX10.1 cards will support many features of DX11, just not all of them. Keep that in mind. If you want price/performance, 4890 is the way to go IMO, even with the DX11 cards coming out so soon.


----------



## Riskitall84

So im now 1 hour + stable at 3.6Ghz with my 720 Unlocked!









Need to get the voltages down though and then push for 3.8


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
So im now 1 hour + stable at 3.6Ghz with my 720 Unlocked!









Need to get the voltages down though and then push for 3.8

Wow. Nice job there man. How are your temps and voltages so far?










EDIT: Just realized you had a thumbnail attached. 1.48 volts seems to making your chip hot as hell, but then again, you're running a stress test. I say watch those temps a bit, 57 is pushing it man. But nice job regardless, you got a nice chip, lucky chap!


----------



## Riskitall84

Well temp sensors are now all screwed up but I think in the mid 50's. Bumped the VCore all the way to 1.5 so ill work on getting it down

Not bad considering mine was one on the first 720's


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Well temp sensors are now all screwed up but I think in the mid 50's. Bumped the VCore all the way to 1.5 so ill work on getting it down

Not bad considering mine was one on the first 720's

Nice! No wonder why it unlocks and overclocks so well. You've basically got yourself a 955 BE there man.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Nice! No wonder why it unlocks and overclocks so well. You've basically got yourself a 955 BE there man.
Shame was just about to pull the trigger on a 965 too









Well just hopin it can do 3.8 - We shall see!


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Shame was just about to pull the trigger on a 965 too









Well just hopin it can do 3.8 - We shall see!

965's are a waste imo. Just a factory oc'd 955. Even the vcore is higher on those chips.

Your X3 720 is almost on par with a 965 right now, and will be neck and neck with one if you reach 3.8 ghz.

Good luck!


----------



## mxthunder

Riskitall, what week was your 720 made? I have an 0851 and it takes 1.54 to get 3.6 stable. What is your CPU NB set to? Mine takes 1.36 to get to 2400. Im gonna shoot for 2600 tonight.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tipsycoma*


Your X3 720 is almost on par with a 965 right now, and will be neck and neck with one if you reach 3.8 ghz.

Good luck!










Not quite. If he reaches 4.0 or better then his will be neck and neck.

Riskitall84: nice job so far!







:


----------



## Mastiffman

The only thing about temps guys, on AMD is that it will make errors. The AMD chips are designed to shut down before they fry from heat. You can fry via volts. That a totaly differnt story. I have yet to see one fry from higher volts though....

Anyone?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
The only thing about temps guys, on AMD is that it will make errors. The AMD chips are designed to shut down before they fry from heat. You can fry via volts. That a totaly differnt story. I have yet to see one fry from higher volts though....

Anyone?

Motherboards control shutdown due to temperature, not the processor I believe. I haven't seen any Phenom IIs from from overvolting, they can handle it like tanks. Even 1.6v is fine for 24/7 IMO, and it could probably take higher especially for one time runs.


----------



## Mastiffman

Oh Easily!


----------



## Riou

With the 1.5 beta bioses, are you guys running your hard drives in IDE or AHCI mode? My SATA hard drives running in AHCI mode will not be detected if I run the CPU-NB at 2600MHz. With 1.4 official, CPU-NB at 2600MHz is no problem.

Is it just my chip?


----------



## mxthunder

Well im back to my original frustrations. Took some time to back the CPU down to stock, and work on my memory and CPUNB OC. Have memory set to 1333 (rated for 1600) at 1T and auto timings. NB is at 2600 with 1.31 on the voltage. Prime stable for 7+ hours, tested multiple times.
Started to bring the CPU up again.... can hit 3000 on stock voltage, 1.36 for 3200, now im at 3300 and its taking 1.4V !!! Does that seem a little high to anyone? At that rate, I dont think ill ever hit 3600, where I had it clocked with my cheapo biostar mobo. Im really confused, not sure what I should do about this. Temps are fine, only hitting about 34C in a 26C room. Im thinking thats a little low ( not sure why, reading from Coretemp)

I stuck a fan where the chipset NB is, and according to AMD overdrive, it didnt affect my temps at all. Im thinking that stupid DRMOS thing isn't seated good and could be messing me up. Also, I have noticed this board has a fairly large Vdrop when a load is applied to CPU. ( .01V )


----------



## eclipseaudio4

mxthunder: That does seem low I would check with multiple temp monitoring software. 
As for vcore, it will rise exponentially compared to cpu speed. For instance my 5000+ was 1.36 @ 3.0, 1.42 @ 3.2, 1.48 @ 3.4, and 1.65 @ 3.6.
Consider yourself lucky on the vdroop mine is .02v droop.


----------



## ozlay

will 4 g skill PC-1600 2gigs Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ work and was wonder if the crossfire cables with it will go between the to 16x slots my HIS H487QT1GP Radeon HD 4870s cables are to short


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


will 4 g skill PC-1600 2gigs Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ work and was wonder if the crossfire cables with it will go between the to 16x slots my HIS H487QT1GP Radeon HD 4870s cables are to short


1. Yes
2. Long enough
3. Please remove tag "bold" my eyes hurt


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



1. Yes
2. Long enough
3. Please remove tag "bold" my eyes hurt


Agreed


----------



## Riou

1.61 beta bios is out:
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/920660/A7577AMS.161.zip


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


1.61 beta bios is out:
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/920660/A7577AMS.161.zip



notice any differences?


----------



## kraiford12

Hey guys, just purchased this motherboard along with all the other things needed to build my next awesomeness of a computer. My question is can I plug my GPU in the second pciex16 slot? (PCI_e4)

Reason being is I have a soundblaster guard that would go into the pcie x1 slot and my GPU is double the thickness so it's getting in the way?

Thoughts? comments? any help is appreciated


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kraiford12* 
Hey guys, just purchased this motherboard along with all the other things needed to build my next awesomeness of a computer. My question is can I plug my GPU in the second pciex16 slot? (PCI_e4)

Reason being is I have a soundblaster guard that would go into the pcie x1 slot and my GPU is double the thickness so it's getting in the way?

Thoughts? comments? any help is appreciated

you would put it in the third slot as that one is 16x like the first one.


----------



## mxthunder

So I had some embarassing moments with this darn mobo today. PC was prime stable at 3.6ghz 1.54V on cpu for 7+ hours (blend test). I go to watch a low quality mpeg movie with my girlfriend and the dang thing blue screens in 10 minutes. How is that freakin possible? Errr I do not like this motherboard at all!

Tonight, ran p95 on small ffts for 5+ hours, it was stable when I got home, went to start up AOD to check my temps and I get another bluescreen. errrr.....


----------



## shadow_419

So let me get your reasoning straight. You don't like the motherboard because your overclocked rig isn't stable? From the sound of things it's either ram/imc issues or software/driver issues. I'd lean towards the ram/imc as the likely culprit for your bsod issues.


----------



## kraiford12

I have an issue here that I'm sure you're all familiar with.

Using the Zigmatek Dark Knight cooler. And as it stands with the standard mounts it can only mount horizontally. This covers one of the memory slots completely.

I have some Corsair Dominator GT memory 4g (2gx2) that I'm gona slap in there but the users guide doesn't seem to be clear if I must mount this memory in the closest slots to the processor?

Do I have to mount these 2 sticks in the 2 black memory slot closest to the processor? Or can I mount them in the blue slots furtest from the processor?

Thanks again for the help guys, I'm very excited to get this thing up and running.


----------



## mxthunder

You can mount them in either of the pairs of slots. Most people prefer the close ones, because the traces are shorter which could translate into better stability.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
You can mount them in either of the pairs of slots. Most people prefer the close ones, because the traces are shorter which could translate into better stability.

I had better stability with RAM in 3rd and 4th slots.


----------



## mxthunder

Well, made a little progress tonight. Unlocked my 4th core using the 1.5b4 BIOS. Thanks for all your help there guys!!
Some half good news..I found a quick and dirty way to test my stability. Playing a movie and or playing COD5 will show me within minutes if its totally stable or not, whereas prime took 4+ hours and was still running on the same settings COD4 / 5 would crash it in minutes.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Well, made a little progress tonight. Unlocked my 4th core using the 1.5b4 BIOS. Thanks for all your help there guys!!
Some half good news..I found a quick and dirty way to test my stability. Playing a movie and or playing COD5 will show me within minutes if its totally stable or not, whereas prime took 4+ hours and was still running on the same settings COD4 / 5 would crash it in minutes.


Nice man! Interested to see how you do. Takes 1.5 Volts for my 720 to get to 3.7Ghz unlocked. Not tried 3.8 yet.

What batch is your 720?

Quote:



1.61 beta bios is out:
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/920660/A7577AMS.161.zip


Thanks for sharing - Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I want to but am afraid.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I want to but am afraid.


Why? Gonna try it tomorrow.


----------



## mxthunder

mine is batch 0851 FPAW. Gonna try for 3.7 or hopefully 3.8 tonight. Ran prime stable 6+ hours last night.


----------



## shadow_419

From what I've read from a few forums, bios from 1.4 on haven't improved overclocking. All they've added are fixes and unocking with the newer beta bios.


----------



## chas1723

I have a question regarding this board. I have a HAF 922 and was wondering if I could plug all the fans into the motherboard or do I need to use molex connectors? Would the fans draw too much current for the board to handle?


----------



## mxthunder

It has 4 3pin connectors, im sure you could use them all without issue.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

they should not draw to much from the board.


----------



## Riskitall84

So my new Ripjaw G.Skills will be here tomorrow! So will see what they can do!

Here's the link! http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...L7D-4GBRH.html

Hopin they will kick ass!


----------



## Milotto

Hi, i'm still using my GD70 with official 1.3 BIOS...
Do you suggest me to upgrade to a newer beta bios...?
Now my 720BE is running at 3.2GHZ @Vcore default..Can i reach higher frequency still using vcore def..? 
Afudos is a better way to upgrade..?
TnX a Lot )


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milotto*


Hi, i'm still using my GD70 with official 1.3 BIOS...
Do you suggest me to upgrade to a newer beta bios...?
Now my 720BE is running at 3.2GHZ @Vcore default..Can i reach higher frequency still using vcore def..? 
Afudos is a better way to upgrade..?
TnX a Lot )


Yes you should update mostly because the newer ones fixed memory instability issues.


----------



## Milotto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yes you should update mostly because the newer ones fixed memory instability issues.


Only for this reason..?Nothing else?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

as far as I know. But mine came with 1.4 and I flashed to 1.54b no real testing Riskitall could prob tell ya more


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


So my new Ripjaw G.Skills will be here tomorrow! So will see what they can do!

Here's the link! http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...L7D-4GBRH.html

Hopin they will kick ass!


Hope they run as good as my G.Skills


----------



## cisco kid

Guys hoping I can get some help

I have the GD70 with a x4 955, OCZ Apex 60gb SSD, for whatever reason I am unable to load Vista 64, System loads the files and then just hangs following the initial vista file load. I have the SSD attached to sata port 1, I have tried installing in IDE mode as well as AHCI, Am I missing something I have never been held up trying to install an OS.

I even attempted to boot off my previous hard drive which has Vista 64 on it, from my previous MSI 790GX AM2+ board, prior to removing the drive I uninsatlled the 790GX drivers. the GD70 should be able to boot off this drive but it just hangs on the windows screen without cycling the bars across the screen??

help anyone?


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok guys really need some help here!

So on my board if I put one stick of my ram in the first black slot it works fine.

If I put one stick of ram in the 2nd black slot I get the D3 error.

if I put one stick of my ram in the first blue slot it works fine.

If I put one stick of ram in the 2nd blue slot I get the D5 error.

If I put 2 sticks of ram in either both the black or blue slots the board doesnt post.

I have two sets of RAM and the problem happens with both so its not the ram.

Anyone come accross this before? No matter what I do I cant run dual channel


----------



## eclipseaudio4

could it be bios settings? I would check voltage.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



could it be bios settings? I would check voltage.


I think it is a setting in the bios so im trying all of them now! Voltages are set.

Its either a bios setting or the IMC on my CPU is dead


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Ok guys really need some help here!

So on my board if I put one stick of my ram in the first black slot it works fine.

If I put one stick of ram in the 2nd black slot I get the D3 error.

if I put one stick of my ram in the first blue slot it works fine.

If I put one stick of ram in the 2nd blue slot I get the D5 error.

If I put 2 sticks of ram in either both the black or blue slots the board doesnt post.

I have two sets of RAM and the problem happens with both so its not the ram.

Anyone come accross this before? No matter what I do I cant run dual channel


Is your CPU with unlocked 4th core? Maybe try with default 3 cores.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Is your CPU with unlocked 4th core? Maybe try with default 3 cores.


Running everything at stock. Its as though slots 2 and 4 are just not working!


----------



## McDown

Did you try different bios (I'm assuming you are using one of the latest betas)?


----------



## Vertigo

I could really use some Overclocking help with this board -_-... 2 simple questions I'm sure you guys can knock out for me ^^. I'm using a Phenom II X2 550 & 4gb 1600

1) Trying to understand what voltages need to be changed. I raised the CPU Voltage (3rd one down I believe) and CPU-Z reads it right but AMD OverDrive doesn't. It reads the CPU-VDD as the voltage. So what voltages do I need to adjust and can anyone give me a ballpark voltage amount for these to hit 3.6, 3.7, and 3.8??

2) With everything stock, I tried unlocking my other 2 cores and somehow all it does is cold boot. I put ACC to "auto" and EC Fireware to "special", so is there something Im leaving out??

Thanks for any help. This board has too many voltage settings so Im in tears lol!!!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Did you try different bios (I'm assuming you are using one of the latest betas)?
Again thought that would be the prob but ive tried 1.3 and 4 with no luck


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

I could really use some Overclocking help with this board -_-... 2 simple questions I'm sure you guys can knock out for me ^^. I'm using a Phenom II X2 550 & 4gb 1600

1) Trying to understand what voltages need to be changed. I raised the CPU Voltage (3rd one down I believe) and CPU-Z reads it right but AMD OverDrive doesn't. It reads the CPU-VDD as the voltage. So what voltages do I need to adjust and can anyone give me a ballpark voltage amount for these to hit 3.6, 3.7, and 3.8??

2) With everything stock, I tried unlocking my other 2 cores and somehow all it does is cold boot. I put ACC to "auto" and EC Fireware to "special", so is there something Im leaving out??

Thanks for any help. This board has too many voltage settings so Im in tears lol!!!
What bios version are you using? Found that 1.5b7 was the best to unlock with.

Also the CPU Voltage is actually the CPU-NB VDD Option so increasing that will increase your VCore not the CPU voltage option.

Edit - My bad its the option above that CPU VDD


----------



## Riskitall84

Update - So ive just tried the RAM and CPU on my ASUS board and im having the same prob.

Think my CPU's IMC is dead


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Update - So ive just tried the RAM and CPU on my ASUS board and im having the same prob.

Think my CPU's IMC is dead









If it doesn't POST at 1600mhz, this is normal. Try 1333mhz.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Update - So ive just tried the RAM and CPU on my ASUS board and im having the same prob.

Think my CPU's IMC is dead









Man that sucks! First mobo and now this. I feel for you brother.
Any chance you can verify it with different RAM?


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Update - So ive just tried the RAM and CPU on my ASUS board and im having the same prob.

Think my CPU's IMC is dead









Just making sure that you have set ram timings as well as voltage manually.

Set Dram Timing mode to [Both] in bios and set the timings for your ram on both channels.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Man that sucks! First mobo and now this. I feel for you brother.
Any chance you can verify it with different RAM?
Just had my new G.Skills delivered today and they cause exactly the same issue as my OCZ's

Quote:

Just making sure that you have set ram timings as well as voltage manually.

Set Dram Timing mode to [Both] in bios and set the timings for your ram on both channels.
Everything has been set manually

Im going to return most of my rig for a refund and sell the rest I think. Am gonna go i7. To much dissopointment from AMD for me


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

If it doesn't POST at 1600mhz, this is normal. Try 1333mhz.
It wont post at any speed or setting. Its just as if the slots were not there


----------



## shadow_419

Good luck with whatever you do. It's just too much bad luck (?) I guess for you. I've never had any sort of problems with mine. Unfortunate to hear you're giving up.

edit: any post codes at all or just stuck at FF


----------



## Riskitall84

If I put a ram stick in slot 2 I get the D3 code and D5 in slot 4. Both are memory initializing codes.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Im going to return most of my rig for a refund and sell the rest I think. Am gonna go i7. To much dissopointment from AMD for me









Well there's always a chance you get a dud i7 chip but if not you wont be disappointed


----------



## shadow_419

Sorry read back to the original problem post. Put the one stick in the slot that will post, go into bios and load optimized defaults, then try with both stick in dual channel.

btw, have you tried to raise the cpu-nb vdd a few ticks? Have you tried slightly less dram voltage than specs call for?


----------



## Vertigo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
What bios version are you using? Found that 1.5b7 was the best to unlock with.

Also the CPU Voltage is actually the CPU-NB VDD Option so increasing that will increase your VCore not the CPU voltage option.

Edit - My bad its the option above that CPU VDD

Im using 1.4 right now but I have tried 1.51b, 1.54b, and 1.61b. I also had everything at stock but it seems most people that are unlocking it do raise the voltage.

So do I just raise the VDD and not the CPU Voltage??? And how much would you raise it for 3.6?


----------



## shadow_419

Both Cpu VDD and Cpu voltage are related. Cpu voltage is more or less an offset of Cpu VDD. Example if you raise Cpu VDD to 1.4, Cpu voltage can be raised or lowered with 1.4v as the center point. If you're running only two cores,

cpu v - 1.34-1.3525v
cpu-nb - 1.2-1.225v

You shouldn't need anymore than that but ymmv.


----------



## Vertigo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow_419* 
Both Cpu VDD and Cpu voltage are related. Cpu voltage is more or less an offset of Cpu VDD. Example if you raise Cpu VDD to 1.4, Cpu voltage can be raised or lowered with 1.4v as the center point. If you're running only two cores,

cpu v - 1.34-1.3525v
cpu-nb - 1.2-1.225v

You shouldn't need anymore than that but ymmv.

So I set both VDD and CPU V the same number? If I raise cpu-nb do I need to raise the cpu-nb vdd?


----------



## shadow_419

I use cpu vdd as a rough adjustment and cpu v to fine tune the voltage I want to use. Same principle applies to the cpu-nb vdd and cpu-nb v.

cpu vdd & cpu-nb vdd + - 0.025v
cpu v & cpu-nb v + - 0.01v


----------



## chas1723

I just got my new system put together and was overwhelmed when I saw all the options in the bios. Any quick tips for me while i trudge through these 74 pages?


----------



## shadow_419

Quickest tips:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...67&postcount=5

I actually use the offsets but, it's up to you.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...8&postcount=19


----------



## chas1723

Thanks so much....that should help me out quite a bit.


----------



## Vertigo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


I use cpu vdd as a rough adjustment and cpu v to fine tune the voltage I want to use. Same principle applies to the cpu-nb vdd and cpu-nb v.

cpu vdd & cpu-nb vdd + - 0.025v
cpu v & cpu-nb v + - 0.01v


Alrighty, I havent ran Prime 95 yet but this is what I have the voltages set at

CPU VDD = 1.3625
CPU V = 1.376

And its at 3600 = 18x200


----------



## Vertigo

Ohh yah, can someone give me a link to a good bios version that actually unlocks the other 2 cores. The CPU's batch was a 925A so just wondering if I'm lucky ^^


----------



## yrag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vertigo*


Ohh yah, can someone give me a link to a good bios version that actually unlocks the other 2 cores. The CPU's batch was a 925A so just wondering if I'm lucky ^^


http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=59825


----------



## Darth Llama

aww hell. I am in a pickle. I finally got all the parts in for the system 2 days ago. I put it all together, booted smoothly. Ram speeds reported as 1066, figured no big problem, would go through the timings and voltage and fix it today. Everything worked perfectly for 2 days ( except the tv tuner which dont like xp) I left the house for 2 hours and come home and its powered off. The little light by the ram and the power button on the motherboard are illuminated. I hit the power button and the cpu and case fans spin for 1/10th of a second and the led's come on for that long, then go back off. I pulled the power connections off all the devices but the motherboard and case fans, and disconnected the cat6 and keyboard and mouse and still only get 1/10th of a sec of fan movement then nothing. Any ideas what to look at now?

p.s. the pwr supply is my prime suspect
going to dig out my old rig and test it on that

p.p.s OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI 700 watt pos is dead jim.. will see how long my old atx 450 w pws will keep things going.


----------



## ozlay

lol wrong thread


----------



## ozlay

lol i just noticed i posted this under the wrong thread


----------



## heyjae

My first post here, although I've been lurking for a bit, so please be kind. I just swapped out my Athlon II X2 245 for a Phenom II 955 BE and now it won't boot. It gets stuck and the message is "d1" on the LED readout. Just goes from FF to d1.

I've tried clearing CMOS--using the "clear CMOS" button, shorting the jumper cable, taking the battery out. I went back to the Athlon, which had been working fine and still the same thing. I even tried an spare video card and using one stick of memory. Any of you have any ideas?


----------



## yrag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heyjae*


My first post here, although I've been lurking for a bit, so please be kind. I just swapped out my Athlon II X2 245 for a Phenom II 955 BE and now it won't boot. It gets stuck and the message is "d1" on the LED readout. Just goes from FF to d1.

I've tried clearing CMOS--using the "clear CMOS" button, shorting the jumper cable, taking the battery out. I went back to the Athlon, which had been working fine and still the same thing. I even tried an spare video card and using one stick of memory. Any of you have any ideas?


29A on the 12v rail with that system .... I don't think so.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yrag*


29A on the 12v rail with that system .... I don't think so.


Totally agreed


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so I bought the cheapest AM3 CPU I could get to test my theory of a dead IMC and I was right









Now running Dual channel!


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Ok so I bought the cheapest AM3 CPU I could get to test my theory of a dead IMC and I was right









Now running Dual channel!


Do you know how your IMC died? What volts were you running at?







I want to avoid the safe fate on my CPU.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Do you know how your IMC died? What volts were you running at? I want to avoid the safe fate on my CPU.


No idea! Never upped the volts past 1.275 so its not that. Its just been real bad luck!


----------



## heyjae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yrag* 
29A on the 12v rail with that system .... I don't think so.

What do you mean? No ideas or the PSU is weak? I thought 29A is fine as long as I'm not running CrossFire.


----------



## heyjae

Also, I tried with my spare video card which is a 4350. So 29A is definitely plenty with that video card.


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yrag*


29A on the 12v rail with that system .... I don't think so.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Totally agreed


You guys are completely over estimating how much power you physically need to run a system. It's not a Deer or Allied psu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heyjae*


Also, I tried with my spare video card which is a 4350. So 29A is definitely plenty with that video card.


D1 post code is a i/o initialization code. Check your keyboard, and any other devices plugged into the motherboard. If you have a spare keyboard try that as well.


----------



## heyjae

Ok, I figured it out. I remembered that when I pulled the Athlon out that my screwdriver touched the board. It was light so I didn't think about it. Anyway, I pulled to board out and looked at the area with a magnifying glass and saw little metal particles--might have been carried from the screwdriver. I cleaned them away carefully, reinstalled everything, including the new Phenom and everything booted up just fine. Whew!


----------



## heyjae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


You guys are completely over estimating how much power you physically need to run a system. It's not a Deer or Allied psu.

D1 post code is a i/o initialization code. Check your keyboard, and any other devices plugged into the motherboard. If you have a spare keyboard try that as well.


Thanks for the tips Shadow. I found out the same thing about the D1 code too, but solved the problem. It was a different issue. I repped you anyway because it was useful info and appreciate you trying and backing up the power needs.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:
"Originally Posted by yrag
29A on the 12v rail with that system .... I don't think so.

Quote:
Originally Posted by McDown
Totally agreed

You guys are completely over estimating how much power you physically need to run a system. It's not a Deer or Allied psu."

I have a 850W with quad 12V/20A rails! Quad [email protected] is actually better being that it's more safe. One just has to make sure that they don't overload each rail which is simple.

P.S. I have:
MSI 790FX-GD70
2x 120mm @ 3K Rpm
4x 80mm @2k-3k,
1x Water cooling system
1x MSI 4870
1x PII x4 810 @ 3775MHz (300x 12.5)
1x 4gb (2x2gb) of OCZ Flex EX in WC loop
1x OCZ Vertex 32BG SSD SataII
1x WD 250Gb SataII HDD


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'll stick to my single 80A rail PSU's


----------



## shadow_419

Quad/dual/single, whatever. As long as the psu is a quality built unit, has enough power for your needs, and a little headroom to spare, how many rails aren't really important. I have way more power than I need right now. I was running my rig on a 400w Enarmax psu for 2 months before I upgraded to the 650w Corsair. I only upgraded because I plan on buying a 5000 series gpu this fall and I wanted to be prepared for whatever came out.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah same thing here. I know My PSU is (dare I say it) overkill, but I want it that way. They are more efficient, last longer, and give you head room.


----------



## heyjae

I realize that I'm pretty close to bumping up to the limit of my PSU if I'm running 100% and 100% GPU. I didn't think it would be so underpowered that it would not boot, tho. Using a kill-a-watt, my machine idles at 200 watts and maxes at 400 watts and that's with the GPU OC'ed to 1GHz and the 955 OC'ed to 3.8GHz. I take out the OCs and it drops about 50 watts. So if I decide to keep it OC'ed, I don't think there is enough headroom on my machine and I'll get a bigger PSU. Without the OCs, it should be fine. Also, the air coming out of the PSU is cool. The GPU puts out a lot more heat.


----------



## McDown

I fried my mobo once because of the weak PSU so now I'm always trying to have little bit more power than I need.


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heyjae*


I realize that I'm pretty close to bumping up to the limit of my PSU if I'm running 100% and 100% GPU. I didn't think it would be so underpowered that it would not boot, tho.* Using a kill-a-watt, my machine idles at 200 watts and maxes at 400 watts and that's with the GPU OC'ed to 1GHz and the 955 OC'ed to 3.8GHz. *I take out the OCs and it drops about 50 watts. So if I decide to keep it OC'ed, I don't think there is enough headroom on my machine and I'll get a bigger PSU. Without the OCs, it should be fine. Also, the air coming out of the PSU is cool. The GPU puts out a lot more heat.


What your psu draws from the wall and how much power your system is using are two different things. Remember that at best an typical 80+ certified psu is only around 82-83% efficient. 400w at the wall are about 320w so the psu isn't on the verge of a meltdown.


----------



## heyjae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


What your psu draws from the wall and how much power your system is using are two different things. Remember that at best an typical 80+ certified psu is only around 82-83% efficient. 400w at the wall are about 320w so the psu isn't on the verge of a meltdown.


Ahh, good point. I forgot about that. More money to spend on other my low power linux project then.


----------



## shadow_419

I'd probably ditch the video card overclock or at the least lower it. It's definitely a much bigger power hog than the cpu.


----------



## heyjae

Actually, I have a couple of profiles with keystroke shortcuts for the video card and downclock it most of the time so it idles much lower and only turn on the overclock when I'm gaming.


----------



## scotts

Did I miss something in the bios?

Xp Pro SP2 does not turn off the PC. 1.3 bios. HAF case. Checked registry settings and ended up adding a couple, but to no avail. Suggestions?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

update your bios and go to SP3.


----------



## Mastiffman

Scott,

Does not turn off the PC????? I'm I missing something here myself. I have XP Pro SP2 and it runs fine and shuts down fine! Call me a dip stick (if it fits) but I can shut down via power button and Start button in Windows........


----------



## scotts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Scott,

Does not turn off the PC????? I'm I missing something here myself. I have XP Pro SP2 and it runs fine and shuts down fine! Call me a dip stick (if it fits) but I can shut down via power button and Start button in Windows........


No, I have to manually press the power button. XP shut downs fine, the PC just does not powerdown via the OS. I checked the registry and the PowerDownAfterShutdown is set as are a few other sources mentioned. Do you have an APM tab on the Power Management window in the Control Panel? I have two installations of XP on the system and they both behave the same.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I had the same issues with my mothers computer. Turned out the HD was going bad


----------



## Riou

My computer turns off after I shutdown Windows XP/Vista/7. I have tried Bios 1.3/1.4/1.5b4/1.6b2. Everything is normal. I am not running RAID though.


----------



## scotts

Updated the bios to 1.61b, Does not matter what HD I boot from (I have 3 new ones, with 2 separate installations of XP Pro) the behaviour is the same. Seem to be missing the Power button setting under the Advanced tab in power options. Device manage is missing Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC I suspect the lack of ACPI is why. Just not sure why it is lacking...


----------



## shadow_419

I'd try a fresh install and see if that's the problem. I think you're right in suspecting lack of acpi being the problem.


----------



## scotts

This KB may be helpful to someone. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309283

I attempted an install pressing F5 to select the processor, but it said it was unrecognized (AMD 955) and only gave the standard choice, no ACPI choices...


----------



## Riou

Is _ACPI Function_ enabled in the BIOS under Power Management? It should be enabled.


----------



## Mastiffman

That is exactly what I was going to sugest... Fresh install too.
I've ran into a problem with XP pro after Bios 1.5b7 to 1.6b2. The ethernet ports go out if I start Prime95... The only way that it recovers the ports is by tunring the PC off, switching the PSU off and then back on after 10 or so seconds. Then things are back to normal...

I'm running
CPU at 304*12.5 = 3800Mhz
NB 304* 9 = 2736MHz
HT 304* 7 = 2128MHz
Ram at 1620Mhz

Does anyone think that OCing could be the culprit? I've never ran into that being the case before...


----------



## shadow_419

OC could definitely be a factor. I've heard of overclocking killing onboard nic's. Have you checked to make sure no other bus frequencies are out of the norm(pci-e or pci)?


----------



## ozlay

Has anyone try 5870s yet want to install 4


----------



## ozlay

Anyone overclocked the new sempron am3 I had some 2500+ 3000+ 3400+ that overclocked GREAT!
Well its a single core not really for this beast of a board


----------



## ozlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


That is exactly what I was going to sugest... Fresh install too.
I've ran into a problem with XP pro after Bios 1.5b7 to 1.6b2. The ethernet ports go out if I start Prime95... The only way that it recovers the ports is by tunring the PC off, switching the PSU off and then back on after 10 or so seconds. Then things are back to normal...

I'm running 
CPU at 304*12.5 = 3800Mhz
NB 304* 9 = 2736MHz
HT 304* 7 = 2128MHz
Ram at 1620Mhz

Does anyone think that OCing could be the culprit? I've never ran into that being the case before...


maybe see if it is overclocking your pci slots it your pc


----------



## ozlay

network card can be overclocked but most hit limits when overclocking to high including your on-board network card and your pci cards try turning down pci clock if you can i haven't with this board


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ozlay try not to double, triple, quad post. What you can do is edit your first post it.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I've ran into a problem with XP pro after Bios 1.5b7 to 1.6b2.


Bios 1.6b2? Man, I haven't been on this thread in forever...

Seems like people are having some minor problems with the new beta, to flash or not to flash?


----------



## scotts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Is _ACPI Function_ enabled in the BIOS under Power Management? It should be enabled.


Yes it is. Thank you for that suggestion. I had doubled checked that. S1 and OS instead of bios for wake up. Though I have tried both.


----------



## XAnarchy

Scott, welcome. To add a system like you see on our signatures you need to "add system" in your user control panel.

Reason im here - Is the MSI board the best one out? Be honest, ive bought myself a 955BE and i would like some moderate over clocking, gaming, making music, listening to music. The seller is selling a M4A79T but i had my heart set on the MSI board, but hes trying to convince me that its not all its cracked up to be.

Proof goes without saying

Many thanks.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Scott, welcome. To add a system like you see on our signatures you need to "add system" in your user control panel.

Reason im here - Is the MSI board the best one out? Be honest, ive bought myself a 955BE and i would like some moderate over clocking, gaming, making music, listening to music. The seller is selling a M4A79T but i had my heart set on the MSI board, but hes trying to convince me that its not all its cracked up to be.

Proof goes without saying

Many thanks.


Can tell you now as an owner of both the MSI board is the King of AM3


----------



## XAnarchy

Anyone else got a +1 for MSI as king of AM3?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

check my sig for my 4.2Ghz verification. That I did the first day I got everything. I am sure this winter I will be raising that to 4.4+


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Anyone else got a +1 for MSI as king of AM3?


Well I can't comment to well as this is my first computer I built and I didn't really have any help. I just did my research and found this to be the board with the most features for the money. And I don't think this board could have been any easier to use and overclock on. Now that I look back, knowing a little more than I did, I don't think I would choose any other mobo. Only problem I had was choosing RAM, but that was my dumb fault (I was thinking it was triple channel for some reason







).

I thought about changing the mobo a couple times, but can't really shake the feeling of pure satisfaction


----------



## ToxicAdam

MSI has put out a few new driver updates along with the official 1.5 bios.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740

Anyone installed the new Ethernet Drivers? It doesn't come with a installer and was wondering how to install them?


----------



## Angry-Hermit

acceptable temps for northbridge anyone?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angry-Hermit* 
acceptable temps for northbridge anyone?

mine don't see above 35c but I believe they can take more than 50c


----------



## Angry-Hermit

how about idle at 67c , little high i think


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would think so but I could be wrong. I have so much air flowing over my board that my temps seem to be quite low compared to everyone elses.


----------



## Angry-Hermit

try more fans i guess


----------



## SwishaMane

I've been researching mobos for a week now, and I just bought this motherboard, some Mushkin ddr3 1600 and a Phenom II 955be. I'll be reporting on this thread once I get all the parts in. w00t w00t! Glad I picked this board. I actually bought it before I seen this post, maybe I made a good choice?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I've been researching mobos for a week now, and I just bought this motherboard, some Mushkin ddr3 1600 and a Phenom II 955be. I'll be reporting on this thread once I get all the parts in. w00t w00t! Glad I picked this board. I actually bought it before I seen this post, maybe I made a good choice?









Which muskins did you get?


----------



## SwishaMane

Mushkin 2x2GB ddr3 1600 model 996659, did I do good? IDK anything about AM3 yet, but researched heavily into the mobo, made a good choice from the looks of it,









Looking to get 7-7-7-21, even tho stock is 9-9-9-28. Theoretical, but worse case scenario, what?, 8-8-8-24? Heard these can run stable in the 7s...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Mushkin 2x2GB ddr3 1600 model 996659, did I do good? IDK anything about AM3 yet, but researched heavily into the mobo, made a good choice from the looks of it,









Looking to get 7-7-7-21, even tho stock is 9-9-9-28. Theoretical, but worse case scenario, what?, 8-8-8-24? Heard these can run stable in the 7s...


IDK much about memory OC'ing but it looks as tho you got the same sticks I did.
These are the ones I got. They match almost perfectly color wise, they are just a shade darker then the board.
Let me know what you get them to do and how as I would like to get mine running faster but I just have not had the time to play with OC'in my system much due to work.


----------



## SwishaMane

Yup, that's them! What do you have them at currently? Its gonna be til Wed. or Thurs. next week til I start getting parts in. I just ordered the motherboard and that RAM earlier today, and CPU is next, but I found a 10x better deal on my 955be then on newegg. I'll stay in contact thru pm's here and there too.


----------



## chas1723

anyone tried the official 1.5 bios yet? I am not even sure how to load a bios up since it has been years since I last did it.


----------



## XAnarchy

be interesting to know whats changed or if we can get better overclocks.

also im going to need a cpu cooler when my955be comes in. any recomendations?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Yup, that's them! What do you have them at currently? Its gonna be til Wed. or Thurs. next week til I start getting parts in. I just ordered the motherboard and that RAM earlier today, and CPU is next, but I found a 10x better deal on my 955be then on newegg. I'll stay in contact thru pm's here and there too.










I have them currently @ 1600 9-9-9-21-1T. I have had them up to 1680, 9-9-9-21-1t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


be interesting to know whats changed or if we can get better overclocks.

also im going to need a cpu cooler when my955be comes in. any recomendations?


depends on how much you have to spend. I love my megahalems, I have seen temps of 33 CPU, 30 core idle @ 1.52vcore, 3.9 CPU, 2600 NB, 2400 HT and load @ 49 cpu, 46 core with a 20*c ambient. That with a push/pull 120x25 coolermaster 110 CFM fans.


----------



## SwishaMane

Im gonna be running my Xigmatek S1283, I'll let everyone know how it pars up against a x4. HAd ti on my 939 4800+ in the sig rig, and under load, only hit 55C. Should've been less, but my case air flow is wack, I think. Looking into strategically re-positioning fans for good flow.


----------



## XAnarchy

Hmm that makes me want to get a megahalem(s) does it have the s? cause its only one sounds weird.... I've got some sweet fans lined up for my Mozart TX so would be nice to add them to it. I actually think its the same ones you said eclipseaudio. Except green.

Off topic your name eclipse audio, is tht because you have an eclipse or you like the audio brand eclipse? I have all eclipse stuff in my WRX


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Hmm that makes me want to get a megahalem(s) does it have the s? cause its only one sounds weird.... I've got some sweet fans lined up for my Mozart TX so would be nice to add them to it. I actually think its the same ones you said eclipseaudio. Except green.

Off topic your name eclipse audio, is that because you have an eclipse or you like the audio brand eclipse? I have all eclipse stuff in my WRX


it has the s, and yeah it does sound weird. Most people call it the mega or megatron. The fans I have are blue and come with a thermal Sensor and VR that can be used in either a 3.5 or PCI bracket. I personally love them as they are quite quiet for he air they move.

It's kinda three fold. I have an eclipse, I used to install car audio(back when eclipse was top notch), and I have been using it ever since.


----------



## XAnarchy

Ahh different fans then. Will have to look at buying some decent ones for the CPU cooler. Will let you know how everything ends up. Planning on buying the mega, but first I need ram.

I was recomended these 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=12494
Good choise? CL7 DDR3 1600Mhz. Remember its AUD not USD (australian)


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I was recomended these
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=12494
Good choise? CL7 DDR3 1600Mhz. Remember its AUD not USD (australian)


Before I sold my GD70 yesterday this is what I was running. They are low latency at a very good voltage. In my opinion the best kit for AM3 at the moment even though they are meant for i5


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Before I sold my GD70 yesterday this is what I was running. They are low latency at a very good voltage. In my opinion the best kit for AM3 at the moment even though they are meant for i5


I agree I wish I had gotten them but I don't think they were out at that time. If I had only bought I set I would prob sell the Muskins and buy those.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Overclock question?

Lets say I wanted to overclock my 955 to 3.8Ghz by setting the multiplier to x19 and voltage 1.4v

Would I need to mess with the NB settings/voltage?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Overclock question?

Lets say I wanted to overclock my 955 to 3.8Ghz by setting the multiplier to x19 and voltage 1.4v

Would I need to mess with the NB settings/voltage?


you should not have to but I would bet it would need more then 1.4v's to be stable. The only time you ned to mess with NB, HT, Ram is when you raise the HTT(FSB).


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you should not have to but I would bet it would need more then 1.4v's to be stable. The only time you ned to mess with NB, HT, Ram is when you raise the HTT(FSB).


Thanks man. I've seen a couple posts here where people mention 1.4v So I figured this was the norm.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Thanks man. I've seen a couple posts here where people mention 1.4v So I figured this was the norm.


I would start 1.5 and work my way down. Takes less time that way.


----------



## Riou

I have tried up to 1.6v vcore to get to 4.0 GHz on my 965BE. I can only get 3.8 prime 5hr stable. Just CPU multi-overclock with nothing else overclocked. Memory at 533 MHz. No luck. Temps are below 53C too. Am I doing anything wrong?

My chip's serial has 90323 at the end. That probably explains why my overclock sucks.

Ambients are at 29-30C. Northbridge temps are at about 38-40C. My southbridge temps are closer to 48-50C due to my 4870 crossfire. Reapply thermal paste on southbridge?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Lelouche: how are you trying to get to 4, HTT(FSB) or multi? My changes were 1.54 vcore and 1.3 CPU/NB for 4GHz.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I would start 1.5 and work my way down. Takes less time that way.

I see.. McDown set his to 1.43v

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
CPU 3.8ghz / 1.424V (1.43V in BIOS)
RAM 1600mhz / 1.7V
CPU-NB 1.336V (1.3V in BIOS) - motherboard overvolts CPU-NB
NB 2600mhz / 1.2V

I guess it wont go lower then this.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Lelouche: how are you trying to get to 4, HTT(FSB) or multi? My changes were 1.54 vcore and 1.3 CPU/NB for 4GHz.


I only changed the multi. The "FSB" was only at 200MHz. Vcore was 1.55v and 1.3v for CPU/NB. I tried using the offsets to get the vcore to 1.6v but that did not help. I even tried raising NB voltage to 1.3. No go. NB and HT were both stock at 2000MHz. My IMC has stability problems over 2400MHz NB with SATA AHCI not detected (IDE mode works though).

I am using 1.5 official by the way. Maybe I should get some MX-3.


----------



## SwishaMane

Whats will the mushkin 1600 SPD at? and how can I get them to stock 1600 @9-9-9-28? My gd-70, Mushkin 1600 and 955be are on the way, Wed. to be exact, and I don't know anything about OC'ing this platform yet. I do however want my RAM to run stock speed from the get go. AND btw, if I leave the stock multi alone on the chip, what wil getting the RAM to 1600 do tot he freq. of the chip? I don't know the math yet. Thanks!


----------



## ToxicAdam

nevermind, i found it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


I only changed the multi. The "FSB" was only at 200MHz. Vcore was 1.55v and 1.3v for CPU/NB. I tried using the offsets to get the vcore to 1.6v but that did not help. I even tried raising NB voltage to 1.3. No go. NB and HT were both stock at 2000MHz. My IMC has stability problems over 2400MHz NB with SATA AHCI not detected (IDE mode works though).

I am using 1.5 official by the way. Maybe I should get some MX-3.


interesting. By offsets you mean the CPU VTT?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Whats will the mushkin 1600 SPD at? and how can I get them to stock 1600 @9-9-9-28? My gd-70, Mushkin 1600 and 955be are on the way, Wed. to be exact, and I don't know anything about OC'ing this platform yet. I do however want my RAM to run stock speed from the get go. AND btw, if I leave the stock multi alone on the chip, what wil getting the RAM to 1600 do tot he freq. of the chip? I don't know the math yet. Thanks!


You wont have to OC the chip at all to run stock speeds. The 790FX-GD70 will run 1600 speeds @ 200 HTT(FSB) anything higher tho and you will have to OC. These AM3's are not like the old AM2's, where you had to divide the core speed by a ram divisor to get ram speed. It is more like taking the HTT(FSB) and multiplying it by the ram ratio.(at least thats how I have got it figured out)


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


interesting. By offsets you mean the CPU VTT?


Yes the 3rd voltage option in the Bios.

Looking at my CPU, it looks very convex. It only contacts the Mega in the middle but the outsides do not make any contact. The thermal paste pattern on my CPU and heatsink is a hole in the middle and then thick ring of paste around the outside! I applied thermal paste using the pea/BB method too. I can actually rock the chip back and forth when I place it on top of the base of the heatsink.

It looks very similar to this:










Will AMD accept an RMA? Does this warrant a lap?

Did you lap your CPU/heatsink eclipse?

Edit: It appears that my Megahalems is making a "bowed" contact with my CPU. I read that bowed is a good thing? I am confused.


----------



## XAnarchy

"Please note - there should be no need to lap the heatsink base, and doing so will void warranty: "Every Prolimatech's heatsink base is designed on a pin-point scale of how the base is to be flat and/or curved where it's needed to be. We have programed our machines to machine the surface in a very calculated way. Any after-manufacture lapping or modding done to the base will alter the design, hence negating its performance factor as well as its warranty."

Source: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11125

was in the product description. You should be safe.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

as anarchy said that is they was it should be. The cores are in the middle and when it is "bowed" like that it helps exert greater pressure where it should. As for the thermal paste if you have a hole in them middle then it is exactly as it should be. What you really have is a very very thin layer of tim which helps the heat transfer! 
I did not lap my CPU or HSF as I dont do that until I am ready to say good bye to the chip. Like when I was ready to get my current rig I lapped my 5000+ and tortured the hell out of it (1.7 vcore)

CPU VTT is mostly used for when you are running a high HTT(FSB).
I believe the reason that I am able to get really good temps is due to the fact that I am running a "caseless" design


----------



## Angry-Hermit

anyone has temps for their northbridge?


----------



## Toan

just ordered this for my new build a few days ago should be here soon!! hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Freezen

I got this board already but I have an uncompleted build at the moment







It wont be finished until mid to end october, but I must this board is sexy as fu*k


----------



## XAnarchy

What are you missing?


----------



## Freezen

psu, video card, ram, HDD, and windows vista everything else is hooked up and sitting in my case box so it doesnt collect dust lmao.


----------



## XAnarchy

Ohh man, what a waste of a good mother board!


----------



## ozlay

can anyone confirm that a cooler master HAF 932s fans can be pluged in to the motherboards fan connectors


----------



## XAnarchy

Ask in the case section, that might be more appropriate as all motherboards have the same fan points (3pin). Just different numbers


----------



## SwishaMane

Just got my gd-70, mushkin ddr3 1600 and 955be going today. The RAM got to 1600 spec very easily, I adjusted ratio to 1:4, is that ok? It IS running 800Mhz, cpu-z, I got the chip at 3.6ghz stable, under volted to 1.3v, and temps are a bit high to me. 33C idle, and 50C 100% load according to OCCT Linpack test. Stock timings are only way to go for RAM, which is 9-9-9-27... I tried 8-8-8-24, no go, BSOD at Windows logon. So far, so good! I am extremely happy with this board. Only thing I don't like is it slack of hardware monitoring. I get the 4 cores, gpu core, and hdd temps, but that's it. No PSU voltages, etc...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Just got my gd-70, mushkin ddr3 1600 and 955be going today. The RAM got to 1600 spec very easily, I adjusted ratio to 1:4, is that ok? It IS running 800Mhz, cpu-z, I got the chip at 3.6ghz stable, under volted to 1.3v, and temps are a bit high to me. 33C idle, and 50C 100% load according to OCCT Linpack test. Stock timings are only way to go for RAM, which is 9-9-9-27... I tried 8-8-8-24, no go, BSOD at Windows logon. So far, so good! I am extremely happy with this board. Only thing I don't like is it slack of hardware monitoring. I get the 4 cores, gpu core, and hdd temps, but that's it. No PSU voltages, etc...


Lack of hardware monitoring???

















BTW If you have the same ram as me you should be able to run 9-9-9-21-1T as thats what I am at @ 1600


----------



## SwishaMane

I just got to 4ghz on air. What is a safe htt freq. for am3? Im at 2600, but I am still learning. And yeah, the mobo lacks on the some hardware monitoring. Glad I at least got processor temps.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


I just got to 4ghz on air. What is a safe htt freq. for am3? Im at 2600, but I am still learning. And yeah, the mobo lacks on the some hardware monitoring. Glad I at least got processor temps.


CPU-Z validation?

I have run mine up to 2600, stable.

What type of hardware monitoring is it lacking?


----------



## SwishaMane

Its not stable 4ghz yet, but I dont know what to do to make it just yet. Im at 2400mhz on htt and nb, I do not understand relationship between those numbers wise just yet. I am, however, at 3.8ghz stable.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I hate to be a PITA but that's not validated.

NB should be 2800 or so and get you ram to 9-9-9-21-1T


----------



## Darth Llama

well, the new power supply is in.. (giving the ocz 700w a second chance) and got a 4890 vapor-x rather than the 4870 x2. Memory seems to be a problem. Changed to the 7/7/7/24 1.8v for the sticks I got, but still pulling the 533 mhz speeds from bios and cpu-id.
I was going to wait till I got the memory straight and then update the bios. But am I correct to hear the 1.63 beta helps with the 1600 memory issues? ( and is unlock friendly)
* factory bios 1.4

edit. Mem solid at 1600 mhz after adjusting multiplier to 1/4. Mem adjusted to 1648Mhz; core multiplier x16.5, HT Ref Clock 206 Mhz, stable at 3,399. Any more word on the 1.63 bios?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit: after getting msihq tools to accept the beta bios after downloading the official 1.5 bios and extracting the bios from the rar file replacing it with the beta154 drivers. Did the nasty in dos after running memtest for a bit... shut her off after it went into post after the reboot then pulled power from case and took the side off. Held the power button down to discharge capacitors and pressed the Clr CMOS button near the overclock dial. Rebooted and went into the bios and set the biod setting to "used fail safe defaults" (and the turned off the boot picky) then saved the settings and restarted. Went right back into the bios on restrart and set the fsb/ddr to 1/4 for memory at 1600 mhz and then set the advanced clock calibration setting to "auto" and saved and restarted. unlocked the 4th core brb with some gentle overclock results. I am hoping to have the 3.4Ghz rock stable with 4 cores and then play some from there.









next is seeing if i can run steady at 16.5x 206 life before, woo hoo!!!









ok i have 4 cores running at 3.6Ghz 200x18 and 1.482 volts on the cores. been stable so far and now time to start the cpu intensive apps.


----------



## SwishaMane

Oh I'm sorry thats not a validated CPU-Z. I can say without problem that I snapped it here, live, on my PhII when I got it to boot4 Ghz the once. Soon as it hit OCCT Linpack, it BSOD'd tho. According to my BIOS, the NB freq. should be equal or less than the HTT link. If I run both at stock 2000, is there anything wrong? Cause as of right now, I'm linpack stable @ 3.8, 1.4vcore, and 2000Mhz on nb and htt. I don't recall being able to push either past 2400, I will look again for sure. This mobo is GREAT! BTW! What vcore am I looking at for stable 4ghz based on other peoples results? I'm getting 55C at 100% load at 3.8ghz, 1.4vcore. Is up to 1.5v considered safe? MY old 939 would yawn up to 1.6vcore. That's the only other REAL OC experience I have to go off of.


----------



## jrock1019

Hey everyone, I basically joined this forum because of this thread, I've got my rig coming in the mail and am new to OC'ing, so this should be fun haha.


----------



## disruptor

Just got my new system built up with this board, my first AMD build









I'm quite excited, can't wait to put this CPU through it's paces.

Can anybody reccommend a good temp monitor for these chips/board?

Thanks

_dizzy


----------



## 3rdman

Hello all! first post...

I'm considering this board for my new build and had a few questions that I can't seem to find answers for...

I'm building an all-in-one PC that will double as my media server and gaming machine. I'm planning on using 4 of the 6 SATA ports on the SB750 in raid 5 for my media.

I'd like to use SATA 7 and 8 in raid 0 for my main drive (os/programs)...I've stumbled across information (can't remember where) giving me the impression that it wouldn't be possible...Can someone confirm this is ok?


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3rdman* 
Hello all! first post...

I'm considering this board for my new build and had a few questions that I can't seem to find answers for...

I'm building an all-in-one PC that will double as my media server and gaming machine. I'm planning on using 4 of the 6 SATA ports on the SB750 in raid 5 for my media.

I'd like to use SATA 7 and 8 in raid 0 for my main drive (os/programs)...I've stumbled across information (can't remember where) giving me the impression that it wouldn't be possible...Can someone confirm this is ok?

sata 7/8 would be the jmicron hardware raid controller. Should have no problem running raid 0 on the hardware raid controller, it just cant run on the same stripes as your first 6 sata controllers as they run off of software raid controller.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Oh I'm sorry thats not a validated CPU-Z. I can say without problem that I snapped it here, live, on my PhII when I got it to boot4 Ghz the once. Soon as it hit OCCT Linpack, it BSOD'd tho. According to my BIOS, the NB freq. should be equal or less than the HTT link. If I run both at stock 2000, is there anything wrong? Cause as of right now, I'm linpack stable @ 3.8, 1.4vcore, and 2000Mhz on nb and htt. I don't recall being able to push either past 2400, I will look again for sure. This mobo is GREAT! BTW! What vcore am I looking at for stable 4ghz based on other peoples results? I'm getting 55C at 100% load at 3.8ghz, 1.4vcore. Is up to 1.5v considered safe? MY old 939 would yawn up to 1.6vcore. That's the only other REAL OC experience I have to go off of.

I belive most people are using ~1.55-1.6 and yes it is safe as long as you keep the temps below the 60* cutoff.


----------



## 3rdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darth Llama* 
sata 7/8 would be the jmicron hardware raid controller. Should have no problem running raid 0 on the hardware raid controller, it just cant run on the same stripes as your first 6 sata controllers as they run off of software raid controller.

Thank you kindly! I'll be buying this puppy in the next few weeks...can't wait!


----------



## XAnarchy

remember to fill out your sig and welcome to the forums


----------



## heyjae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3rdman*


Hello all! first post...

I'm considering this board for my new build and had a few questions that I can't seem to find answers for...

I'm building an all-in-one PC that will double as my media server and gaming machine. I'm planning on using 4 of the 6 SATA ports on the SB750 in raid 5 for my media.

I'd like to use SATA 7 and 8 in raid 0 for my main drive (os/programs)...I've stumbled across information (can't remember where) giving me the impression that it wouldn't be possible...Can someone confirm this is ok?


It can be done, but in my testing, it was slower than using the onboard controller (SATA1-6). Maybe you'll get better results.


----------



## SwishaMane

Is a CPU ratio of 1:4 considered ok? Thats the only way I know how to get my RAM to 1600 spec. My only OC experience is 939, and this is considerd the divider,a nd it always affected stability and DRAM freq. So far Ive noticed no probs. I get full 800Mhz RAM, 3.8Ghz exact OC, and it doesn't affect nb or htt freq. I assume this is ok? Or should I run the RAM 1333, with tighter timings? Might be able to get 7-7-7-21 at 1333, would this give more performance? I'm still learning!


----------



## xpo60rj

Newbie here.

Just got my system yesterday. Never overclocked or built a computer in my life. Watched a youtube video and read what people were doin here and there to OC. Just wondering if my system is where it should be at....my virtual mark score was 17700 and my 3dmark score was like p8500? Isn't that low? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Here's my specs:

MSI 790fx-gd70
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE - 3.8Mhz @ 19x200 NB-2400(i seen a lotta people push this past 2600...mine wont boot if i do) 43C idle
Sapphire HD 4870 1Gig
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB DDR3 1333 set to 7-7-7-21 @ 1.5v
Antec 900 Case
Thermaltake SpinQ Cooler
WD HD 750GB CB
LG BR-DVD
Corsair 750tx psu
windows vista ultimate 64-bit

Voltages are stock.


----------



## lollingtonbear

Hi, longtime reader first time poster
I just used the GD-70 as the basis of my first build since 2005
Was quite a jump from my old 939 4400+

I did have a small problem thou and thought it best to share the experiance here for future referance.
I intended to use the ultra120 black heatsink with the board, but this heatsink did not come with an amd backplate. This was a problem becuase the screws supplied were not long enough to reach into the standard msi backplate.

Luckily I had a spare backplate form another cooler i used to have which fitted perfectly.
So anyone looking to use an ultra120 black please be aware to have another backplate at hand.

All in all it was a very nice board to work with, havent tried my hand at overclocking yet, the 955 seems good for the moment. 
Prime ran flawlessly for 12 hours and max temp was 44 degrees @ 100% load.


----------



## Soldier1969

I have the gd70 mb and a dark knight CPU cooler by xigmatek with a x4 955 overclocked to 3.6 ghz just upping the fsb setting in the bios. I'm getting about 42c idle temps average. What setting in bios do I need to change to get to 3.8 stable. Upping the voltage to? Someone out there with a similar setup as mine give me some pointers for the best possible performance. Thanks for your help...I'm about to add my last upgrade for a while a single 5870 card in the coming weeks and wanted to have everything set for maximum play.

Thanks!


----------



## Darth Llama

cpu voltages were the kicker for my overclocking just using the multiplier. I know its a gutless way to overclock, re the processor have greater performance from uping the cpu core mhz, verses the performance gained by using the multiplier. I have seen some talk of a steady 227 fsb/nb working and getting splendid results. Dropping the multiplier 1/1.5 places and increase the core voltages to the mid 1.4's and then work your way up the fsb till it whinges. then back it off 3-4 mhz and then take the multiplier up .5. see where it runs you to, and then throttle back. I seen some people reporting a 20 multiplier for the cpu. I got to x18.5 and giggled and then unlocked my 4th core and ran it up to x18 and uped my core voltages to make up for the 4th core running and am at 3.6ghz solid (bit of prime95 just for sport, and a lot of crysis @max res/max detail)


----------



## dschaat

Hi everyone. I'm a total noob when it comes to OCing. I've just built my first system and I'm having a really good learning experience. So far I've been able to get my CPU to a stable 3800 running prime95 on a 9 hour test. I don't have cpu-z html saved to show just yet. I'm still tweaking to find my max FSB and then I will be OCing my ram. I love this board.

I am having trouble finding what the max voltages are for the CPU, CPU-NB, and also max Voltages for Patriot Sector 5 2000 DDR3 (cas 8-8-8-24). HELP?

And just for those noobs who stumble upon this ... leave the HT Link ALONE (ie: keep it static at defualt setting or less by lowering your multiplier). If you boost FSB (200 by defualt) and don't account for the increased HT frequency.... find your CMOS reset switch in a big damn hurry. If you make this mistake like I did you'll find out why. And yes I already know I'm going to get this







. I will post a cpu-z soon.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dschaat*


And just for those noobs who stumble upon this ... leave the HT Link ALONE (ie: keep it static at defualt setting or less by lowering your multiplier). If you boost FSB (200 by defualt) and don't account for the increased HT frequency.... find your CMOS reset switch in a big damn hurry. If you make this mistake like I did you'll find out why. And yes I already know I'm going to get this







. I will post a cpu-z soon.


Why I run mine(and so do a lot of people) @2400-2600.


----------



## dschaat

GOT PROOF???












Havn't prime95 tested.... I was just stoked I was able to get it to boot up and validate. Will be testing today.


----------



## dschaat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dschaat*

And just for those noobs who stumble upon this ... leave the HT Link ALONE (ie: keep it static at defualt setting or less by lowering your multiplier). If you boost FSB (200 by defualt) and don't account for the increased HT frequency.... find your CMOS reset switch in a big damn hurry. If you make this mistake like I did you'll find out why. And yes I already know I'm going to get this







. I will post a cpu-z soon.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Why I run mine(and so do a lot of people) @2400-2600.


I run my CPU-NB at 2600. I was refering to the BIOS setting below the DRAM settings. If your able to run the HT Link Frequency at 2600MHz then I must be doing something wrong, cause I've only had stability problems when this even around 2020 -2030.


----------



## dschaat

OK... I tested the 3.9GHz and it crashed in .01 seconds. Completely unstable. I got stability for my CPU at 3800 and my CPU-NB at 2600, but when I try to do both at those frequencies my system becomes unstable and sometimes will OC fail to BIOS setup. Any suggestions why this is? I also can't seem to OC my memory to factory defualt of 2000 8-8-8-24 without boot (OC Failed) problems.... anyone else have this problem and what I can do to troubleshoot this?


----------



## dschaat

I know I've posted like five of these things in a row... but from what I've been noticing from other posts who have the same MOBO and CPU as me that I shouldn't have a problem getting this thing to 4 GHz or more. *HELP* !?!? I know there is some tweaks here that I'm not catching.

I've just discovered post edit... i feel ******ed







YEAH for the ****** LOL!!! I'll avoid the post-it note method in the future.


----------



## XAnarchy

Im pretty noob when it comes to overclocking, but from what i can gather, if you over clock your cpu, you cant run your ram at full speed. Try running it at 1333. Thats pretty much all i know. Someone will have to clarify and explain more on that though.


----------



## dschaat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Im pretty noob when it comes to overclocking, but from what i can gather, if you over clock your cpu, you cant run your ram at full speed. Try running it at 1333. Thats pretty much all i know. Someone will have to clarify and explain more on that though.

Thanks, I'll try lowering my DRAM freq and see if I can get a higher CPU OC.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Im pretty noob when it comes to overclocking, but from what i can gather, if you over clock your cpu, you cant run your ram at full speed. Try running it at 1333. Thats pretty much all i know. Someone will have to clarify and explain more on that though.


I may also be wrong but I don't think that is true. I do know that the Phenom's IMC cannot do much more than 1800 on memory. If you can get 1600-1800 then thats great but don't push it more than that. Tighter timings is really where it's at.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dschaat*


I know I've posted like five of these things in a row... but from what I've been noticing from other posts who have the same MOBO and CPU as me that I shouldn't have a problem getting this thing to 4 GHz or more. *HELP* !?!? I know there is some tweaks here that I'm not catching.

I've just discovered post edit... i feel ******ed







YEAH for the ****** LOL!!! I'll avoid the post-it note method in the future.


The ever elusive 4.0GHz is harder if you have x64 OS, at least as far as prime, OCCT, Intel Burn Test, etc stability is concerned, but it's not impossible for bench sessions:


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok guys - Im no longer a GD70 owner so I guess I need someone to take over the thread









Anyone up to it?

eclipseaudio4??


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dschaat*


GOT PROOF???












Havn't prime95 tested.... I was just stoked I was able to get it to boot up and validate. Will be testing today.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=677772
If that wont work for yah I will dig up some of my bench session shots.


----------



## dschaat

This is the best OC with Stability I've gotten so far... here are the numbers I'm running:

FSB [254]

CPU @ 1.497~1.4875V (CPU Voltage ~ CPU VDD Voltage)
CPU-NB 2540MHz @ 1.497~1.4875V
CPU DDR-PHY 1.500V (This need to be this high???)
DRAM ratio 1:3.33 1693MHz Timings 7-7-7-21 [2T] @ 1.65V (2T when tested, currently 1T). Going to Memtest86+ tonight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=677772
If that wont work for yah I will dig up some of my bench session shots.

Thanks eclipse, I will check this out.

Hope thats better, not sure how to get it larger than this. Here's the link to Flickr where its posted http://www.flickr.com/photos/4330848...02629/sizes/l/


----------



## eclipseaudio4

dschatt you are going to have to edit that image as there is no way we can read that.


----------



## spazonu

Because of cost, I went with 6 GB instead of 8 not knowing that my amd system needs to run memory in dual mode for the performance. So right now I just have two stick in my machine. But I can't get my memory running at 8-8-8-24. I have went into the bios and changed the settings. I have updated to 1.63. I have done some searching on the forums, and I think I have done things correctly, but clearly I'm making a mistake somewhere along the line.

So couple questions.
1. Will it hurt my system performance to have all 3 sticks in the machine? 
2. What specific things in the bios do I need to change to get my memory running? I have changed fsb/dram ration from auto to 1:4 and the adjusted DRAM Frequency says 1600.

and under dram timing mode I set it to

cas latency (cl) 8 clk
tRCD 8clk
tRP 8clk
tRAS 24clk

the rest i left on auto... do i need to change them?

3. I don't want to return the memory, so should I buy 3 more stick, use one and sell the other two on ebay? or should I buy 2 sticks of the memory and try to sell one stick?

Thanks for your help.

Spaz


----------



## XAnarchy

It wont hurt your system, but its wont be as fast.

Its just like running a marathon, would you rather run it in nikes (dual channel) or a pair of thongs (single channel, and thongs in australia aren't underwear!)


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Ok guys - Im no longer a GD70 owner so I guess I need someone to take over the thread









Anyone up to it?

eclipseaudio4??


Thats pretty depressing. I vote eclipse too!

On a happier note, i received my GD-70 in the mail today







Just waiting for my memory and it will be up and running!


----------



## dschaat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spazonu*


Because of cost, I went with 6 GB instead of 8 not knowing that my amd system needs to run memory in dual mode for the performance. So right now I just have two stick in my machine. But I can't get my memory running at 8-8-8-24. I have went into the bios and changed the settings. I have updated to 1.63. I have done some searching on the forums, and I think I have done things correctly, but clearly I'm making a mistake somewhere along the line.

So couple questions.
1. Will it hurt my system performance to have all 3 sticks in the machine? 
2. What specific things in the bios do I need to change to get my memory running? I have changed fsb/dram ration from auto to 1:4 and the adjusted DRAM Frequency says 1600.

and under dram timing mode I set it to

cas latency (cl) 8 clk
tRCD 8clk
tRP 8clk
tRAS 24clk

the rest i left on auto... do i need to change them?

3. I don't want to return the memory, so should I buy 3 more stick, use one and sell the other two on ebay? or should I buy 2 sticks of the memory and try to sell one stick?

Thanks for your help.

Spaz


I would try changing your ratio to a 1:3.33 and put all three sticks in, I don't think this will hurt your preformance even though it's dual channel. Try loosening your timings to 9-9-9-27 and then OC memory slowly up to 1600. If your timmings are set to work at 1.65V, make sure you set your DRAM voltages to 1.65 manually. This board keeps the voltage at defualt (1033 voltage, whatever that is). Start lowering your CAS times one at a time and run Memtest86+ v4.0 (ISO) for a couple of passes to check for errors, and then do it all over again to find stability. Hope that helps.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazonu* 
Because of cost, I went with 6 GB instead of 8 not knowing that my amd system needs to run memory in dual mode for the performance. So right now I just have two stick in my machine. But I can't get my memory running at 8-8-8-24. I have went into the bios and changed the settings. I have updated to 1.63. I have done some searching on the forums, and I think I have done things correctly, but clearly I'm making a mistake somewhere along the line.

So couple questions.
1. Will it hurt my system performance to have all 3 sticks in the machine?
2. What specific things in the bios do I need to change to get my memory running? I have changed fsb/dram ration from auto to 1:4 and the adjusted DRAM Frequency says 1600.

and under dram timing mode I set it to

cas latency (cl) 8 clk
tRCD 8clk
tRP 8clk
tRAS 24clk

the rest i left on auto... do i need to change them?

3. I don't want to return the memory, so should I buy 3 more stick, use one and sell the other two on ebay? or should I buy 2 sticks of the memory and try to sell one stick?

Thanks for your help.

Spaz

First thing, goto your User CP (link in menu accross the top) then on the left side you will see 'Add System'. In there put in your specs of your system so that it is easier to see what componenets you have which will help us better help you.

Now onto the question at hand. What bios do you have for the board? I know that running 1600 on some bios versions will cause instability if it will boot at all, but usually CL8 works ok.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

From my personal experience, I have had no issues running all 8GB's of ram @ Rated specs. (1600, 9-9-9-28-1t @ 1.5v) link In fact I have been able to run them @ 1600 9-9-9-21-1t @1.5v( I am not very good at mem OC'in) I am running the 1.54b bios and have had no stability issues what so ever.

The first thing I would do is check to see that you are running at the correct voltage. Then if that does not work I would run memtest86 @ specified settings. If it does not pass I would return the memory and find something better.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok guys - Im no longer a GD70 owner so I guess I need someone to take over the thread









Anyone up to it?

eclipseaudio4??

Ahh it was great to have you Riskitall, Good luck with your i7 buddy









As for owner I vote eclipse also. Or maybe even me


----------



## eclipseaudio4

First off I would like to thank you guys for the support! 
As far as I know I will be taking over this thread, That being said there are a few things I would like to accomplish. 
First and foremost would be to get this club official!








I also have quite a few ideas to make it a little easier for everyone to get information about this board and what it can do. I will also be adding support links to the OP(Bios, Drivers, and the likes.)
I will try my best to keep everything up to date but it will take a while for me to get everything going. I still have some to learn about this board but I think that with all of your support and knowledge we will be able to answer any questions that happen to come this way.









Mike


----------



## Raji8

Does this board have any boot problems or really any problems at all


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


Does this board have any boot problems or really any problems at all


I have found no problems myself. I do know however that some people have had issues with early bios's. (mine came with 1.4 and was fine) One thing to watch out for tho is ram height depending on what cpu cooler you plan to use.

EDIT those rip jaws will not fit in the first two slots with certain HSF's, But they will fit in the sencond two with even a megalehelms with 38mm fans.

I can provide pics if you would like.


----------



## Raji8

What about Gskill Ripjaws with a Xiggy Dark knight? Super tight or good amount of room?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


What about Gskill Ripjaws with a Xiggy Dark knight? Super tight or good amount of room?


from the base of the memory slot to the top of the ripjaw memory is 1.5 inches, you can measure to see if it would fit


----------



## eclipseaudio4

megalhelm with 25mm fans

I checked the specs on both and you should be fine even with a 38mm fan.


----------



## Riskitall84

eclipseaudio4 - All the best with the thread mate!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
eclipseaudio4 - All the best with the thread mate!

Thanks!


----------



## XAnarchy

Your plans sound good, im definately looking forward to it. What is involved in getting a thread official?

If you need any help, ill be on the thread often.


----------



## mduclow

Hi everyone,

Can I pipe in here with a question?

I'm a newbie to overclocking. I mean, I've been doing it for 10 years, but on a very minimal level, mild increases, nothing to even mention. So, I consider myself a noob right now.

I've just put a new system together, except for the hdd's, and I'm getting a strange occurrence.

3dmark vantage has run without any problems on all 4 of it's tests at my current clocks, which are 4.0 Ghz, NB 2.4 and SB 2.0 and the 4890 @ 995 and 1095. This should be a breeze on water, right? CPU VDD is 1.485, cpu-nb vdd is 1.25, and nb core, 1.24. CPU temps are about 32-35c idle and max out at about 46-49c. Core is about 2-5 degrees cooler, not hotter, cooler.

As soon as I try to run Prime95 it reboots, no blue screen, just a bunch of lines across the screen (2 seconds, maybe) and a reboot.

I'm getting a lot of random bsod's, and sometimes when 3dmark vantage is run, but only sometimes, it usually runs no problem. No setting have changed. I keep running it because after bsod's happen I want to see how it responds to a test, and it usually runs fine through all the tests, but once in a while it will bsod. When it crashes in Vantage, it bsod's, not a straight reboot.

The errors are always either the 'stop: 0x00000124', or 'a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval, stop: 0x00000101'.

The board, cpu, ram, vid card and power supply were purchased a few days ago. I am running bios version 1.4, and when I went to update through m-flash to 1.5 I got a 'warning: ROMID dismatch, force flash' notice, so I aborted the flash and left it at 1.4.

This is a completely new build with a fresh copy of Windows 7 x64 Ultimate RTM build 7600. I installed the most recent win 7 x64 nic, hd audio, and SB drivers from MSI's website. I have the most recent amd driver and ccc (version 9.9) for the 4890.

I have not installed the drivers Windows update wants to install for the 4890 nor the nic, only manufacturer drivers, and the most up-to-date ones at that.

As I'm writing this I am looking at a static bsod that reports these error codes:
'a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval'
stop: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000031, 0x000000000000000, 0xfffff88002f70180, 0x000000000000002). This came running vantage, one of the rare times it didn't complete.

Any help understanding this would be appreciated. I'm thinking I might have a bad CPU or mobo.

One last thing worth noting, the nb temps are high, or it seems they are high. With the case open, depending on the temp in my room (65-70f), it will read 62-70c. With the case closed and two 120mm, coolermaster rifle bearing, 2000rpm, 90cfm fans blowing at the vid card and cpu/nb area it will run between 44-51c. It doesn't move much either at it's temps, no matter what's running, maybe 3 or 4 degrees.


----------



## XAnarchy

Case closed = better cooling, air flow is more directed.

As for the OC, try lowering the overclock. When i OC and it bluescreens it usually means its unstable. Sorry i cant help more


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Hi everyone,

Can I pipe in here with a question?

I'm a newbie to overclocking. I mean, I've been doing it for 10 years, but on a very minimal level, mild increases, nothing to even mention. So, I consider myself a noob right now.

I've just put a new system together, except for the hdd's, and I'm getting a strange occurrence.

3dmark vantage has run without any problems on all 4 of it's tests at my current clocks, which are 4.0 Ghz, NB 2.4 and SB 2.0 and the 4890 @ 995 and 1095. This should be a breeze on water, right? CPU VDD is 1.485, cpu-nb vdd is 1.25, and nb core, 1.24. CPU temps are about 32-35c idle and max out at about 46-49c. Core is about 2-5 degrees cooler, not hotter, cooler.

As soon as I try to run Prime95 it reboots, no blue screen, just a bunch of lines across the screen (2 seconds, maybe) and a reboot.

I'm getting a lot of random bsod's, and sometimes when 3dmark vantage is run, but only sometimes, it usually runs no problem. No setting have changed. I keep running it because after bsod's happen I want to see how it responds to a test, and it usually runs fine through all the tests, but once in a while it will bsod. When it crashes in Vantage, it bsod's, not a straight reboot.

The errors are always either the 'stop: 0x00000124', or 'a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval, stop: 0x00000101'.

The board, cpu, ram, vid card and power supply were purchased a few days ago. I am running bios version 1.4, and when I went to update through m-flash to 1.5 I got a 'warning: ROMID dismatch, force flash' notice, so I aborted the flash and left it at 1.4.

This is a completely new build with a fresh copy of Windows 7 x64 Ultimate RTM build 7600. I installed the most recent win 7 x64 nic, hd audio, and SB drivers from MSI's website. I have the most recent amd driver and ccc (version 9.9) for the 4890.

I have not installed the drivers Windows update wants to install for the 4890 nor the nic, only manufacturer drivers, and the most up-to-date ones at that.

As I'm writing this I am looking at a static bsod that reports these error codes:
'a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval'
stop: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000031, 0x000000000000000, 0xfffff88002f70180, 0x000000000000002). This came running vantage, one of the rare times it didn't complete.

Any help understanding this would be appreciated. I'm thinking I might have a bad CPU or mobo.

One last thing worth noting, the nb temps are high, or it seems they are high. With the case open, depending on the temp in my room (65-70f), it will read 62-70c. With the case closed and two 120mm, coolermaster rifle bearing, 2000rpm, 90cfm fans blowing at the vid card and cpu/nb area it will run between 44-51c. It doesn't move much either at it's temps, no matter what's running, maybe 3 or 4 degrees.

Being stable enough to run benchmarks (like Vantage) and being stable enough to run stability tests such as Prime95 are two completely separate things. My first thing I would suggest since you are on water is to bump your vcore up some more. You nb voltage can actually run stock at the speed you have it at. You should not have to start adding voltage to the NB until about 2600-2700 in most cases. It actually takes 1.25 to hit 2700 with my particular setup.

One more thing is that 64 bit will make it a little harder to hit the higher clocks that 32 bit for AMD processors. So always pay attention to that when comparing your overclocks with others.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Being stable enough to run benchmarks (like Vantage) and being stable enough to run stability tests such as Prime95 are two completely separate things. My first thing I would suggest since you are on water is to bump your vcore up some more. You nb voltage can actually run stock at the speed you have it at. You should not have to start adding voltage to the NB until about 2600-2700 in most cases. It actually takes 1.25 to hit 2700 with my particular setup.

One more thing is that 64 bit will make it a little harder to hit the higher clocks that 32 bit for AMD processors. So always pay attention to that when comparing your overclocks with others.

Ok, I was thinking that I shouldn't have to get into 1.5 territory on water just to run 4.0, but I will keep pushing it up and see what happens.

I'd like to ask another question about the voltages in this bios. which should I be pushing for the cpu as I increase speed, the 'CPU VDD Voltage" or the 'CPU Voltage'?

And should I be able to enable ACC on bios 1.4 with this chip? Because it black screens and I have to clr cmos to get back in when I do enable it. I am first setting ec firmware to special, save and go back in to enable per core and set to +2, then it black screens and I have to clr.

Thanks for the help, and sorry about the long post, I was just trying to provide all applicable info.

EDIT: btw, I did not install any chipset drivers at all, only the sb/raid drivers. Should I have? It wouldn't install from the provided cd with the board (click the button, nothing happens, no install), and I had a previous install that was super buggy a few days ago and I thought it might be the chipset drivers, because I 'forced' the install from the msi download off the site. So I formatted and started fresh again.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Ok, I was thinking that I shouldn't have to get into 1.5 territory on water just to run 4.0, but I will keep pushing it up and see what happens.

I'd like to ask another question about the voltages in this bios. which should I be pushing for the cpu as I increase speed, the 'CPU VDD Voltage" or the 'CPU Voltage'?

And should I be able to enable ACC on bios 1.4 with this chip? Because it black screens and I have to clr cmos to get back in when I do enable it. I am first setting ec firmware to special, save and go back in to enable per core and set to +2, then it black screens and I have to clr.

Thanks for the help, and sorry about the long post, I was just trying to provide all applicable info.

EDIT: btw, I did not install any chipset drivers at all, only the sb/raid drivers. Should I have? It wouldn't install from the provided cd with the board (click the button, nothing happens, no install), and I had a previous install that was super buggy a few days ago and I thought it might be the chipset drivers, because I 'forced' the install from the msi download off the site. So I formatted and started fresh again.

Yes you will most likely have to get into the 1.5+ territory with 64 bit. Again if you were using 32 bit it might be possibly to not have too.

Disable ACC as it is completely unnecessary with you processor.

As far as the chipset drivers, I did not install mine from the CD, I just let windows do that for me.


----------



## mduclow

@BenBrown - thnks for the help, I do appreciate it.

Could you let me know what all those voltage are in the bios? I have never seen so many! :/

I've seen people say use the cpu vdd voltage, but that one starts at 1.1 and reds at 1.5000, cpu voltage starts at 1.425 (965's stock voltage) and goes to I don't know where, never pushed it much over 1.5.

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
@BenBrown - thnks for the help, I do appreciate it.

Could you let me know what all those voltage are in the bios? I have never seen so many! :/

I've seen people say use the cpu vdd voltage, but that one starts at 1.1 and reds at 1.5000, cpu voltage starts at 1.425 (965's stock voltage) and goes to I don't know where, never pushed it much over 1.5.

Thanks again for the support!

Use the CPU VDD voltage. It actually goes up to like 1.95 or something like that, but anything over 1.6 for 24/7 I would not recommend. I have used up to 1.65 on water for benching but that is getting into some rough territory there.

Try using OCCT for some of your stability testing as it will give you graphs for your voltage and temps so that you can see if there are any spikes in any of those areas you need to be aware of.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Use the CPU VDD voltage. It actually goes up to like 1.95 or something like that, but anything over 1.6 for 24/7 I would not recommend. I have used up to 1.65 on water for benching but that is getting into some rough territory there.

Try using OCCT for some of your stability testing as it will give you graphs for your voltage and temps so that you can see if there are any spikes in any of those areas you need to be aware of.

Ok, I'm being newbie confused here. I understand everything you are saying, except one thing, the voltage options in the bios. Because I'm new, I'm going to list it all in order from top to bottom:

Auto setting is the first I'm using and moving up, not down

CPU VDD Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.550 (1.500+ = red)
CPU-NB VDD Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.550 (1.500+ = red)
CPU Voltage (v) ------ 1.425 - 2.055 (1.775+ = red)
CPU-NB Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.730 (1.450+ = red)
CPU PLL Voltage (v) ------ 2.512 - 3.132 (2.882+ = red)
CPU DDR-PHY Voltage (v) ------ 1.210 - 1.830 (1.550+ = red)
DRAM Voltage (v) ------ no explan. nec. (I hope)
DDR Vref Voltage (v) ------ .828 - 1.203
NB Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.730 (1.430+ = red)
... then there's NB PCI-E Volt., NB PCI-E I/O Volt., HT Link Volt., and SB Volt.

I used the CPU Voltage, set to 1.535 to test 4.1 (it failed).

Could you please explain which of these I should be using, and what combination if there's more than one for the CPU I should be using.
I'm not sure I really understand what each of those listed in detail mean, and how to properly utilize them.
In the past on different systems, I've always bumped the cpu volts up a little, if it was stable, great got some more speed out of it, but never cared much... 'till now.

thanks.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Ok, I'm being newbie confused here. I understand everything you are saying, except one thing, the voltage options in the bios. Because I'm new, I'm going to list it all in order from top to bottom:

Auto setting is the first I'm using and moving up, not down

CPU VDD Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.550 (1.500+ = red)
CPU-NB VDD Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.550 (1.500+ = red)
CPU Voltage (v) ------ 1.425 - 2.055 (1.775+ = red)
CPU-NB Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.730 (1.450+ = red)
CPU PLL Voltage (v) ------ 2.512 - 3.132 (2.882+ = red)
CPU DDR-PHY Voltage (v) ------ 1.210 - 1.830 (1.550+ = red)
DRAM Voltage (v) ------ no explan. nec. (I hope)
DDR Vref Voltage (v) ------ .828 - 1.203
NB Voltage (v) ------ 1.100 - 1.730 (1.430+ = red)
... then there's NB PCI-E Volt., NB PCI-E I/O Volt., HT Link Volt., and SB Volt.

I used the CPU Voltage, set to 1.535 to test 4.1 (it failed).

Could you please explain which of these I should be using, and what combination if there's more than one for the CPU I should be using.
I'm not sure I really understand what each of those listed in detail mean, and how to properly utilize them.
In the past on different systems, I've always bumped the cpu volts up a little, if it was stable, great got some more speed out of it, but never cared much... 'till now.

thanks.









I apologize, I told you the wrong one. I am not in front of my pc at the moment and was trying to go off of memory. Use this one "CPU Voltage (v)" to adjust the voltage supplied to your CPU. Use this one "CPU-NB Voltage (v)" for the voltage supplied to the NB. The rest of them (besides the DRAM Voltage (v)) can be left on auto. For verification of the voltage you have given the processor you can use CPU-Z or even AMD Overdrive. I use both of these while testing clocks.


----------



## Riou

@Mduclow_

CPU VDD voltage_ is what you want to use. _CPU-NB VDD voltage_ is the same thing. _CPU voltage_ is actually an offset based off of _CPU VDD voltage_ on this board. _CPU-NB voltage_ is also an offset as well.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
@Mduclow_

CPU VDD voltage_ is what you want to use. _CPU-NB VDD voltage_ is the same thing. _CPU voltage_ is actually an offset based off of _CPU VDD voltage_ on this board. _CPU-NB voltage_ is also an offset as well.

You're saying I am supposed to use the one that starts at 1.100 and goes to 1.550? That one is the CPU VDD Voltage.
That one shows red in the bios at 1.500 and won't go above 1.550... are you sure? If so, than how do I increase volts for the cpu beyond 1.550?

Two opposite answers... now I am confused!









Someone school me please, I guess I need a little help understanding this. It's so different from what I've seen in the past...


----------



## BenBrown

I use the one I told you above, mudclow. I actually have mine set to 1.56 in the BIOS and in CPU-Z in windows it shows 1.552.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
You're saying I am supposed to use the one that starts at 1.100 and goes to 1.550? That one is the CPU VDD Voltage.
That one shows red in the bios at 1.500 and won't go above 1.550... are you sure? If so, than how do I increase volts for the cpu beyond 1.550?

Two opposite answers... now I am confused!









Someone school me please, I guess I need a little help understanding this. It's so different from what I've seen in the past...

I suppose you can use either one or both at the same time. Just remember that CPU voltage is an offset, so it is based off of CPU VDD voltage. It is tricky if you try to change both settings at the same time.

Like if CPU VDD is 1.4v and you set the CPU voltage to 1.5v, you are really setting CPU vcore to be +0.1v higher than CPU VDD. Then if you set the CPU VDD to 1.45v, your actual effective CPU vcore is 1.55v.

Just be careful if you change both settings. The same thing goes for CPU-NB.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I have made a few changes to the OP including a member sign up sheet.
Now I just need to figure out how to embed it.
Anyone know how to embed a google doc???

More to come later....


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I have made a few changes to the OP including a member sign up sheet.
Now I just need to figure out how to embed it.
Anyone know how to embed a google doc???

More to come later....


Well I signed up on it so yeah. Also congrats on the new club owner!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Well I signed up on it so yeah. Also congrats on the new club owner!










Thanks Chucklez!
Hopefully soon I will have that up on the OP








I have also made a change to the sig insert.(It now contains a link) Actually I like yours better. Would you post your up please. Just wrap it with PHP tag.
After I get that sign up sheet embedded I would like to get Chipset load and idle temps as I know more than a few people have asked about them.

Edit: I have noticed that some people have not entered their cpu,NB,HT,HTT speeds. I would really appreciate it if you would so that we can also use the sign up to show what this MB can do.

Edit 2: I have fixed that issue if Chucklez and XAnarchy could PM me the details I will edit the list to that effect. Even if you are running it stock, Thanks guys!


----------



## XAnarchy

I signed up, but i haven't gotten any clocks going yet so it wasn't really applicable to me







But when i do ill definately post that up


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thanks Chucklez!
Hopefully soon I will have that up on the OP








I have also made a change to the sig insert.(It now contains a link) Actually I like yours better. Would you post your up please. Just wrap it with PHP tag.
After I get that sign up sheet embedded I would like to get Chipset load and idle temps as I know more than a few people have asked about them.

Edit: I have noticed that some people have not entered their cpu,NB,HT,HTT speeds. I would really appreciate it if you would so that we can also use the sign up to show what this MB can do.

Edit 2: I have fixed that issue if Chucklez and XAnarchy could PM me the details I will edit the list to that effect. Even if you are running it stock, Thanks guys!



Here's the sig.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/528400-unofficial-msi-790fx-gd70-owners-thread-5.html"][CENTER][B][U]:wheee:The "Unofficial" MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Thread:wheee:[/U][/B][/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]
Also yes im running my PC at stock seeing as its apart (waiting for the 5870 Vapor-X/RMA some things). Once I get it back up and running I will start OCin this baby


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I signed up, but i haven't gotten any clocks going yet so it wasn't really applicable to me







But when i do ill definately post that up



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Here's the sig.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/528400-unofficial-msi-790fx-gd70-owners-thread-5.html"][CENTER][B][U]:wheee:The "Unofficial" MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Thread:wheee:[/U][/B][/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]
Also yes im running my PC at stock seeing as its apart (waiting for the 5870 Vapor-X/RMA some things). Once I get it back up and running I will start OCin this baby










That's fine Guys I can edit it when ever you need!

Chucklez thanks for that sig!


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I signed up, but i haven't gotten any clocks going yet so it wasn't really applicable to me







But when i do ill definately post that up


Make sure to let me know if you need help with that board's BIOS. :>


----------



## eclipseaudio4

BTW where are you guys getting the beta bios's?

Also what would you guys like to see done here? I am open to all suggestions and comments. I have helped out with other MB club threads but never been the "leader".


----------



## spazonu

Hey guys, I posted on here earlier about buying the wrong set of memory for my 790fx-gd70. I bought a tri-channel kit and I'm now returning it. I need some recommendations for ram. I really want 8 gigs if possible... how much of a performance differnce will I see from the faster ddr3 ram 1600 and the slower ddr3? Thanks for your help. The rig is for gaming and everday use... lots of programs running usually... trillian/peer guardian/outpost firewall/avg.... etc.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spazonu*


Hey guys, I posted on here earlier about buying the wrong set of memory for my 790fx-gd70. I bought a tri-channel kit and I'm now returning it. I need some recommendations for ram. I really want 8 gigs if possible... how much of a performance differnce will I see from the faster ddr3 ram 1600 and the slower ddr3? Thanks for your help. The rig is for gaming and everday use... lots of programs running usually... trillian/peer guardian/outpost firewall/avg.... etc.


There are a lot of good sets out there! 
My first question will always be how much do you have to spend? 
Next would be do you really need 8GB's? Personally I do a lot of multitasking(web design, CS4, encoding video, etc, etc) Also I like to load my games into my ram when ever possible(PITA) I will be the first to say that for 95% of the people out the 4GB's is more then enough.

As for will you notice a difference. I know I did when I tried running my ram @ 1333 instead of 1600. In reality tho I would not recommend getting anything over 1800 as that seems to be the fastest that the IMC can go.
Another thing to think about is that when you are running 4 sticks instead of 2 it puts more stress on the IMC(internal memory controller) and giving you higher CPU temps, and needing more voltage.


----------



## spazonu

Forgot the money







I'm willing to spend 100-150 bucks....


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spazonu*


Forgot the money







I'm willing to spend 100-150 bucks....


I have 6GB DDR3 and they run just fine. They just dont run in triple channel, they run in single channel.

Closest I could get to 100-150.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104163


----------



## eclipseaudio4

got the List up! thanks tator tot, and BFRD!

Here's some memory for ya!







Wish I had waited to buy all of mine! ;(
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231279


----------



## spazonu

Well my understanding was that to get the best memory speed I need to be running in dual channel mode.... I guess I really don't know much about ram. I guess I'll go with 4 gigs for now and then upgrade later if needed.

For example how much of a difference will I see between these two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146777

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146777

Thanks guys.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazonu* 
Well my understanding was that to get the best memory speed I need to be running in dual channel mode.... I guess I really don't know much about ram. I guess I'll go with 4 gigs for now and then upgrade later if needed.

For example how much of a difference will I see between these two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146777

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146777

Thanks guys.

There the same product but its good ram. High Mhz low Timmings.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazonu* 
Well my understanding was that to get the best memory speed I need to be running in dual channel mode.... I guess I really don't know much about ram. I guess I'll go with 4 gigs for now and then upgrade later if needed.

For example how much of a difference will I see between these two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146777

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146777

Thanks guys.

The thing is to get high speed aka 1600-1800 at most and low timings, aka 7-7-7-18 or so while also watching the voltage, 1.9 is pushing it IMHO.


----------



## spazonu

LOL... I'm really struggling tonight. I meant to compare these two...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146777

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231279

Is the 33 dollar differnce worth it?


----------



## Dopamin3

I'm too lazy to dig up the thread on XS, but chew* had problems clocking Ripjaws on the AM3 platform. That being said, you want this kit, not the one you listed.


----------



## jrock1019

HELP! So I'm brand new to overclocking so I was messing around in the bios and turned on the "auto overclock technology", exited out of the bios and now my screen wont come on!!! Anyone know how I can fix this?


----------



## jrock1019

All fixed, reset the cmos, for some reason windows now thinks my OS isn't genuine. wahoo haha.


----------



## jrock1019

Okay, well my system booted once after the reset cmos and now will not boot into windows, the screen goes blank after asking me if I would like to boot into safe mode or start windows normally. I did a memory test because I had turned on "ddr3 memory profile" right before this crash happened too and it said the memory was good. I think it has something to do with my bios and OS communicating, I've tried booting onto my windows CD and the screen goes blank after "loading files" is done. This is pretty sad, anyone know any possible solutions?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

is your screen completely blank or is there a little underline blinking in the top left corner?


----------



## jrock1019

The screen was completely blank, I'm sorry for bringing my noob system crash into the forum, but I ended up resetting the cmos again and it worked beautifully. I think the first time I reset it there was still something corrupt within bios. 3 hours of hell though, i thought I fried something. But now that the dust has cleared, I've gotta say this mobo kicks some ass when I have it working!


----------



## jrock1019

So now that I've made a fool out of myself, does anyone have any suggestions for getting my memory to stock timing? Or would it be better to stay at 1333 and tighten timing? I would really like to get 1600 7-7-7-20, but I'm not sure what I need to adjust for it to be stable / if thats even feasible, from what Ive read in this thread getting the memory OC'd is pretty difficult, any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Riou

When you enable the auto overclock technology setting, the screen will stay blank for a minute or two. Then it will boot with your CPU at a really low multiplier, your HTT will be at 333-340 MHz, and NB voltage will be at 1.30v. I would just leave that setting to disabled and not touch that again since it is basically useless.


----------



## dschaat

In earlier posts I had the wrong timings posted for my RAM. I currently have it running at 1700 7-7-9-21 [1T]. I'll post a pic here soon, I'm already late for work though.










here's the pic....

also got my CPU up to 3825 and my HT Link is now stable at 2550.... not a big jump, but stable.










Where do I go to sign the official request form???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

If you click on the "Member sign up" right on top of the list that will let you put in your info and then after five mins it will reload and show you on there.
Unless you are talking about making this thread official. In that case make sure to rate it. About the only thing holding this thread back at the moment I believe is that I need to get some more technical info in the OP.


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
So now that I've made a fool out of myself, does anyone have any suggestions for getting my memory to stock timing? Or would it be better to stay at 1333 and tighten timing? I would really like to get 1600 7-7-7-20, but I'm not sure what I need to adjust for it to be stable / if thats even feasible, from what Ive read in this thread getting the memory OC'd is pretty difficult, any help would be much appreciated!

cpu/ddr setting to 1/4 if your still around 200mhz of the core cpu bus speeds. That will ramp you up to 1600mhz on the memory.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 







got the List up! thanks tator tot, and BFRD!

Here's some memory for ya!







Wish I had waited to buy all of mine! ;(
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231279

Those are great sticks of RAM. I decided to go with those over most of the others I researched and I have not been let down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
I'm too lazy to dig up the thread on XS, but chew* had problems clocking Ripjaws on the AM3 platform. That being said, you want this kit, not the one you listed.

That issue has long since been fixed with a bios update. I was easily able to get these sticks running at the same specs as the one you listed and for $20 cheaper it was worth it.


----------



## hacksaw907

I have a little situation I'm hoping someone can help me with.

So I'm trying to OC my 955 to 3.8Ghz, and I'm having a little trouble reaching it. I'm currently at 3.76 Ghz (235x16), with 1.45 Vcore (any lower, and it fails instantly), 1.38 CPU-NB, 1.9 in DRAM voltage, and 1.3 in NB and HT. I can run it stable until 2.5 hours into P95 Blend, where core 2 fails the rounding check, with core 4 failing an hour later. Now, I'd understand that bumping the vcore would help remedy the situation if it failed almost instantly, but with the longer duration before failing, I'm wondering if there are any other alternatives in order to remedy this error. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hacksaw907*


I have a little situation I'm hoping someone can help me with.

So I'm trying to OC my 955 to 3.8Ghz, and I'm having a little trouble reaching it. I'm currently at 3.76 Ghz (235x16), with 1.45 Vcore (any lower, and it fails instantly), 1.38 CPU-NB, 1.9 in DRAM voltage, and 1.3 in NB and HT. I can run it stable until 2.5 hours into P95 Blend, where core 2 fails the rounding check, with core 4 failing an hour later. Now, I'd understand that bumping the vcore would help remedy the situation if it failed almost instantly, but with the longer duration before failing, I'm wondering if there are any other alternatives in order to remedy this error. Any help is greatly appreciated.


What is your NB speed at?


----------



## hacksaw907

2585 Mhz (235x11)


----------



## BenBrown

Well I was gong to suggest that you might need to raise you NB voltage, but you should be able to hit that speed with just stock voltage for the NB. So you may just bump up the CPU voltage one more notch and if heat is a concern lower you NB voltage some.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would also bump the vcore a notch. That being said why not go 17x225

On another not come on guys and sign up for the roster!


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darth Llama* 
cpu/ddr setting to 1/4 if your still around 200mhz of the core cpu bus speeds. That will ramp you up to 1600mhz on the memory.

Okay so I have bumped it up to 1:4 and it went up to 1600 and with everything else on auto my timings are 9 11 11 29, before the timing was at 9 9 9 24 with 1333, how should I go about successfully changing my timing? I tried to change it once but it was unstable and had the screen being very flickery.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

First off what is you memory rated at at 1600Mhz?

Side note:
If anyone is willing to write a bios flashing guide(floppy, and USB style) That would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dschaat

Is it just me, or does it seem that a MoBo needs to be broken in like a car engine? Curious what you all think about this.... I just happen to think that for some reason my board runs a little better now that it's broken in, could be diluding myself...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


If you click on the "Member sign up" right on top of the list that will let you put in your info and then after five mins it will reload and show you on there.
Unless you are talking about making this thread official. In that case make sure to rate it. About the only thing holding this thread back at the moment I believe is that I need to get some more technical info in the OP.



Added myself to the member list.... you might want to let people know click on the 1st page.... that was confusing me when you said it's at the top, maybe it is.... could be my browser.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks Dschaat! I think I may have solved the issue(maybe) I have rearanged the list again(I think I have it set now)
As far as you OC Give her more juice!!!!!


----------



## jrock1019

Double posted, woops!


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
First off what is you memory rated at at 1600Mhz?

My memories rated at 7 7 7 20


----------



## dschaat

Not stable but stable enough to post and stuff...

Thanks everyone for helping me get the 4.0GHz

For all you out there who say it's only 3.99, click on the validation link... it's 3999.98MHz so don't even start....


















Validation Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=758407


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dschaat* 
Not stable but stable enough to post and stuff...

Thanks everyone for helping me get the 4.0GHz

For all you out there who say it's only 3.99, click on the validation link... it's 3999.98MHz so don't even start....


















Validation Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=758407










Lol, well technically, its not really 4Ghz. None the less 10mhz isn't anything these days. Grats on 4Ghz. Now just gotta get it stable


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
My memories rated at 7 7 7 20

*looks for manual*
*downloads manual*
Ok then I would go into the bios > cell menu > Advanced DRAM Config > Change DRAM Timing mode to Both > and then set your memory to it's rated specs. Including voltage back in the cell menu.

Just to be more specific set CL to 7, tRCD to 7, tRP to 7 and tRAS to 20, then leave the rest on auto.


----------



## hacksaw907

Okay, so I've upped the voltage to 1.46 vcore, but now the third core fails after 9 hours. Now, I've heard that 8 hours of P95 blend stable is enough, but since I saw that error, it makes me wonder if my overclock is actually stable. Any suggestions?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
Okay, so I've upped the voltage to 1.46 vcore, but now the third core fails after 9 hours. Now, I've heard that 8 hours of P95 blend stable is enough, but since I saw that error, it makes me wonder if my overclock is actually stable. Any suggestions?

What are your temps?
MOAR VOLTAGE! but first make sure nothing else is causing this error. EG. turn the NB, memory, HT to stock and make sure it is not one of those causing the error.

BTW if your not running 1.5+ volts your not running enough IMHO(unless temps deem otherwise)


----------



## Raji8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
What are your temps?
MOAR VOLTAGE! but first make sure nothing else is causing this error. EG. turn the NB, memory, HT to stock and make sure it is not one of those causing the error.

BTW if your not running 1.5+ volts your not running enough IMHO(unless temps deem otherwise)

Thats not true.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raji8* 
Thats not true.

Which part?


----------



## hacksaw907

As far as I know, anything above 1.5 is not recommended, as 1.5V is the highest that AMD recommends to be put into the processor.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
As far as I know, anything above 1.5 is not recommended, as 1.5V is the highest that AMD recommends to be put into the processor.

Well AFAIK _overclock.net_ dosent go by recommendations









But 1.5V+ seems safe for the chip aslong as your temps arnt threw the roof.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
As far as I know, anything above 1.5 is not recommended, as 1.5V is the highest that AMD recommends to be put into the processor.

I will say from experience that what amd recommends and what will not kill your chip are two different things. For instance I ran My 5000+ @ 1.6vcore for three years and that chip is still good. Heck I have run my 965 @ 1.54 from day one and have had no ill effects so far.

The main concern is temps. As long as you keep the temps in check (below 60*c) then you are fine.


----------



## phurtive

Hey guys, I'm new here







and I've been reading this thread to learn more about my new MSI mobo. First, I just want to say the mobo is amazing and posted on my first attempt flawlessly.

i do need some help/suggestions though. the stock AMD cooler is too loud and doesn't cool efficiently enough. I've browsed through this thread but still havn't determined the hsf that will work for me. I only plan to do very modest OCing, maybe from 3.0 (normal) up to 3.4 or maybe a little more, but regardless, I need to get something other than the stock cooler.

I need one that is quiet. >30 db ideally. It must, of course, fit an AM3 socket. I want the orientation to be front to back, or east to west, or however it is referred to, because I want the airflow to go with the system, coming in cool from the front and out the back warm to the exhuast.

one problem that makes it so hard to find the perfect hsf is that the RAM slots are very close the the socket.

i am using memory with no heatsinks so if the cpu hsf is above the memory, that should be fine, as long as they don't touch.

any HSF suggestions? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
Hey guys, I'm new here







and I've been reading this thread to learn more about my new MSI mobo. First, I just want to say the mobo is amazing and posted on my first attempt flawlessly.

i do need some help/suggestions though. the stock AMD cooler is too loud and doesn't cool efficiently enough. I've browsed through this thread but still havn't determined the hsf that will work for me. I only plan to do very modest OCing, maybe from 3.0 (normal) up to 3.4 or maybe a little more, but regardless, I need to get something other than the stock cooler.

I need one that is quiet. >30 db ideally. It must, of course, fit an AM3 socket. I want the orientation to be front to back, or east to west, or however it is referred to, because I want the airflow to go with the system, coming in cool from the front and out the back warm to the exhuast.

one problem that makes it so hard to find the perfect hsf is that the RAM slots are very close the the socket.

i am using memory with no heatsinks so if the cpu hsf is above the memory, that should be fine, as long as they don't touch.

any HSF suggestions? Any help appreciated.









Do you have a budget?

Some Heatsinks you should look at;

Mugen 2 (Huge but a good cooler)
Xigmatek Dark Knight(Good budget cooler)
Prolimatech Megahalems (Best CPU cooler)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

phurtive: If you memory is standard height(please post link to your memory) you should have no problems with a HSF. My pics it may be close but It should work.
I would also look at the HSF's posted by Chucklez
Just a reminder all AM2 coolers will work.


----------



## phurtive

thanks Chucklez and eclipse.

I'm going with the Megahelm. my memory will fit because mine have no heatsinks at all (Crucial 4x2GB).

any fan suggestions? no budget here. any fan that will keep it very cool but extremely quiet. and do you recommend a push/pull fan setup with the Megalhelm or is the difference too little for the extra noise?


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
thanks Chucklez and eclipse.

I'm going with the Megahelm. my memory will fit because mine have no heatsinks at all (Crucial 4x2GB).

any fan suggestions? no budget here. any fan that will keep it very cool but extremely quiet. and do you recommend a push/pull fan setup with the Megalhelm or is the difference too little for the extra noise?

I personally have the push/pull setup on my Megahalems, and I don't really see a difference. I'm using the Ultra Kaze, and although it has really high CFM, it's pretty loud. If you do choose to go Ultra Kaze, then you might want to get the 2000 rpm one, rather than the 3000 rpm one. Makes a world of difference in terms of noise. Another company you might want to look into is Delta. Apparently they make good fans as well, but I don't know how they stand in terms of noise.

On another note, my rig is rock-solid stable at 3.825Ghz, with 1.49 Vcore, 1.35 Cpu-NB, 1.9 for DRAM at 8-8-8-24 from 9-9-9-24, and 1.3 for NB and HT. Unfortunately, nothing I put into my processor can get it to surpass that clock without going over the temp threshold. I think I might have to reseat my cpu cooler. Running at 38/58C with the Megahalems


----------



## Riou

Push-pull on Megahalems is more for 25mm thick fans. One good 38mm thick fan is said to be good enough. 38mm fans are generally louder than 25mm fans though, but they should be okay if you undervolt it with a fan controller. Some fans make ticking or whining noises despite being undervolted though.


----------



## hacksaw907

General question: there is an 8-pin connector on the motherboard with 4 of the pins blocked off. I initially thought that I didn't need one, so I just plugged in the 4-pin one there. Would plugging the 8-pin in there increase stability?


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
*looks for manual*
*downloads manual*
Ok then I would go into the bios > cell menu > Advanced DRAM Config > Change DRAM Timing mode to Both > and then set your memory to it's rated specs. Including voltage back in the cell menu.

Just to be more specific set CL to 7, tRCD to 7, tRP to 7 and tRAS to 20, then leave the rest on auto.

Okay so I did all that and then changed my dram voltage to 1.65, and was going to boot into memtest but i got a "cmos checksum bad" error, should I flash my bios again to make sure its updated correctly? Thanks for your help!


----------



## The Duke

"Official"
specific-motherboard-threads


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
"Official"
specific-motherboard-threads

Nice, 96 pages later haha


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
Nice, 96 pages later haha









The thread ownership has been transferred.
The new owner has taken the time to further document the OP and qualify it for Official status!

A general, no documentation/database as to the OCing thread does not qualify as this thread previously did not have such information provided.

Any other questions?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
"Official"
specific-motherboard-threads

Thank you Duke!

Ok guys I have updated the sig portion to reflect our now Official Status!








I request that any of you that have a sig about this thread please either edit it to reflect it's now Official status or use the one that is in the OP.
Thanks Guys,
Mike

EDIT: just to clarify I believe the reason this thread was not Official until now was due to the fact of not having technical information in the OP. EG the links that I have put up making it easier to find what you need.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
thanks Chucklez and eclipse.

I'm going with the Megahelm. my memory will fit because mine have no heatsinks at all (Crucial 4x2GB).

any fan suggestions? no budget here. any fan that will keep it very cool but extremely quiet. and do you recommend a push/pull fan setup with the Megalhelm or is the difference too little for the extra noise?

I personally use a push/pull with 25mm fans. With these, They are doing a great job and are quieter than my GTS's @ 100%. If you have not seen my setup I have a tech station(completely open) and it is quite quiet!







If you would like I can shoot some audio so that you can hear what it sounds like.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
Okay so I did all that and then changed my dram voltage to 1.65, and was going to boot into memtest but i got a "cmos checksum bad" error, should I flash my bios again to make sure its updated correctly? Thanks for your help!

A checksum bad error just means that the settings did not take effect for some reason. I would go back into bios double check everything and then F10 and save and try again.

What bios are you running BTW?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
General question: there is an 8-pin connector on the motherboard with 4 of the pins blocked off. I initially thought that I didn't need one, so I just plugged in the 4-pin one there. Would plugging the 8-pin in there increase stability?

Yes plugging in the other 4 pin can increase the stability. The only reason why MB manufactures do that(put a block into one of the 4 pins) is because some of the PSU's dont have an 8 pin and they want you to use the open one if that is the case.


----------



## dschaat

Decided to remove this post.......


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
A checksum bad error just means that the settings did not take effect for some reason. I would go back into bios double check everything and then F10 and save and try again.

What bios are you running BTW?

I'm running bios 1.5, I still can't get it to work, when I set my dram config to both, should I change both the sections of timings? or just one of them?


----------



## raisethe3

No "Official MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum" thread?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
No "Official MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum" thread?









Make one








To be official it requires the OP create either a full length extensive review and or Documentation of data relative to a reasonable data base of OCing culminated from the members replies to, OC, voltage, CPU type, BIOS version, etc... and a reasonable level of proven stability. It can also include an Suicide run OC too.
The OP must maintain the thread or then find someone who can and will maintain it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
I'm running bios 1.5, I still can't get it to work, when I set my dram config to both, should I change both the sections of timings? or just one of them?

Depending on which slots you are using (black = DCT 0 blue = DCT1) try selecting the corresponding option(if memory in black slots select DCT 0) and then enter the information for that selection. Give me a few and I will get some screen shots up.


----------



## raisethe3

Please forgive me, but the term "OP". What does it mean? (I'm not too good with shortcut/abbreviations)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Make one








To be official it requires the OP create either a full length extensive review and or Documentation of data relative to a reasonable data base of OCing culminated from the members replies to, OC, voltage, CPU type, BIOS version, etc... and a reasonable level of proven stability. It can also include an Suicide run OC too.
The OP must maintain the thread or then find someone who can and will maintain it.


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Depending on which slots you are using (black = DCT 0 blue = DCT1) try selecting the corresponding option(if memory in black slots select DCT 0) and then enter the information for that selection. Give me a few and I will get some screen shots up.


Okay, tried your suggestion, and im using DCT 0, but still got the cmos checksum bad error, and I only get this error when I change the timings, hmmmm idk what to do haha.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Please forgive me, but the term "OP". What does it mean? (I'm not too good with shortcut/abbreviations)










Original Poster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


Okay, tried your suggestion, and im using DCT 0, but still got the cmos checksum bad error, and I only get this error when I change the timings, hmmmm idk what to do haha.


Try running your memory @ 1333 and changing the timings.


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh...I see. Okay, off I go make a new thread for one.







^^^Thanks for explaining what OP is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Make one








To be official it requires the OP create either a full length extensive review and or Documentation of data relative to a reasonable data base of OCing culminated from the members replies to, OC, voltage, CPU type, BIOS version, etc... and a reasonable level of proven stability. It can also include an Suicide run OC too.
The OP must maintain the thread or then find someone who can and will maintain it.


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Try running your memory @ 1333 and changing the timings.


Okay so I did that and successfully booted and now my timings are at 7 7 7 20, but it still wont let me do 1600.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
Okay so I did that and successfully booted and now my timings are at 7 7 7 20, but it still wont let me do 1600.

You were able to do 1600 on auto correct? You might try bumping the CPU-NB(not NB) .1v higher then auto.( I believe 1.20) One thing we must remember is that 1600 is an OC for the IMC(internal memory controller) in these PII chips.


----------



## Snowblind

Hey. I'd like to get a hold of this motherboard, but there's something I'd like to be clear about;

Judging by the reviews, this motherboard may have problems running Nvidia graphics cards? I've got a GTS 250 - if I were to pick up this motherboard, what would I have to watch out for?

Here's a link to my card. I intend to pick up a 4870/90, but it'll be a little before I've got the cash. Can I use the GTS 250 in the meantime?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814133266


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowblind*


Hey. I'd like to get a hold of this motherboard, but there's something I'd like to be clear about;

Judging by the reviews, this motherboard may have problems running Nvidia graphics cards? I've got a GTS 250 - if I were to pick up this motherboard, what would I have to watch out for?

Here's a link to my card. I intend to pick up a 4870/90, but it'll be a little before I've got the cash. Can I use the GTS 250 in the meantime?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814133266


There are no issues running an Nvidia card. I am running two.(folding not SLI)

BTW which reviews do you speak of?


----------



## Snowblind

About halfway down and all the way to the right on this page; I apologize for my crappy ability with MS paint. Screenshots act weird when you're dual-screening. I'm sure I saw other reviews saying as much, but they weren't as detailed.

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1299/84310785.jpg


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowblind* 
About halfway down and all the way to the right on this page; I apologize for my crappy ability with MS paint. Screenshots act weird when you're dual-screening. I'm sure I saw other reviews saying as much, but they weren't as detailed.

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1299/84310785.jpg

that's a newegg review. enough said.

A guy always on my xclio case rated it a 1 egg because he said it sucked in to much dust, like a vaccum is how he put it. and some people just get a DuD. it happens when they are mass produced like they are.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stangcharger* 
that's a newegg review. enough said.


Agreed! you really have to take newegg reviews with a grain of salt. A lot of people are newbs and have no idea what they are doing! I *guarantee* your 250 GTS will work just fine.(by itself(no SLI))


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


Okay so I did that and successfully booted and now my timings are at 7 7 7 20, but it still wont let me do 1600.


You may need to get the latest Beta bios to run those timings at 1600.


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


You were able to do 1600 on auto correct? You might try bumping the CPU-NB(not NB) .1v higher then auto.( I believe 1.20) One thing we must remember is that 1600 is an OC for the IMC(internal memory controller) in these PII chips.


I was able to do 1600 by changing the fsb/dram ratio to 1:4, but with the auto timings, now with the new timings I am unable to get it to run like that, I bumped up the cpu-nb voltage to 1.2 and tried changing the fsb/dram ratio back to 1.4 and was unsuccessful.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


You may need to get the latest Beta bios to run those timings at 1600.


IIRC he is running the Official 1.5 bios. BTW where do you get the beta bios's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


I was able to do 1600 by changing the fsb/dram ratio to 1:4, but with the auto timings, now with the new timings I am unable to get it to run like that, I bumped up the cpu-nb voltage to 1.2 and tried changing the fsb/dram ratio back to 1.4 and was unsuccessful.


Just to clarify your stock rated settings for that ram(link would really help) is/are 1600Mhz 7-7-7-20-1t ? and what was the auto setting setting the timings at?


----------



## yrag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


BTW where do you get the beta bios's


http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=59825


----------



## mduclow

As to all of the available bios versions (thanks for putting that together Tony!), could someone make a suggestion as to what bios they are having the best luck with? I am currently on 1.4 (just got this board and haven't yet done anything bios related) and was wondering if anyone has any strong opinions about one over the other for stability and ease of o/c'ing. 
I would use m-flash with a usb drive, any suggestions about that being fine or not. I do not have a floppy drive.

Also, can someone confirm with conviction whether or not ACC has any effect on the P II 965 (I know it is 'baked' into the P II's, but does manipulating it in bios do anything)? I had the MSI v1.5 with it enabled and set to +2 on all cores (the board did a weird self flash thing, unrelated to this, the other day and wouldn't post, so I exchanged it, hence the question about bios version above), and it seemed to clock a little easier as well as seemed to run a bit cooler @ higher voltages. Is this false readings and hope on my part, or is there actually something there?

Thanks for the help!

Marc


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


As to all of the available bios versions (thanks for putting that together Tony!), could someone make a suggestion as to what bios they are having the best luck with? I am currently on 1.4 (just got this board and haven't yet done anything bios related) and was wondering if anyone has any strong opinions about one over the other for stability and ease of o/c'ing. 
I would use m-flash with a usb drive, any suggestions about that being fine or not. I do not have a floppy drive.

Also, can someone confirm with conviction whether or not ACC has any effect on the P II 965 (I know it is 'baked' into the P II's, but does manipulating it in bios do anything)? I had the MSI v1.5 with it enabled and set to +2 on all cores (the board did a weird self flash thing, unrelated to this, the other day and wouldn't post, so I exchanged it, hence the question about bios version above), and it seemed to clock a little easier as well as seemed to run a bit cooler @ higher voltages. Is this false readings and hope on my part, or is there actually something there?

Thanks for the help!

Marc


Isn't AAC used to unlocking cores? If you have a 965 why do you need to unlock cores? All 4 are already unlocked.

Im not 100% sure, just what i've read and put together.


----------



## mduclow

My understanding about ACC, and it's a very limited understanding, is that in addition to providing a means for unlocking cores on x2 and x3 chips, it also provides a means for 'balancing' out the variances in each core, to provide stability at high o/c's. I read posts all over about people setting one core to 0, another to +2, etc... to gain stability in high stress situations with higher than average o/c's.
Mind you, I'm not referring to posts about the 965, but as I said in the previous post above, it seemed it was making the clock to 4.0 a bit easier for me when I enabled it to +2 on all cores for that short time I had it going.

One thing about it, though, is that I lost the ability to track the core temp with it enabled, I was only able to track the cpu temp. But, when I had it enabled at +2, it seemed the temps dropped about 4-6c (maybe a misreading, I don't know).

Any comments would be appreciated. I'm not so sure it isn't helpful with the 9x5's.

Also, any suggestions on what bios version to use right now for this board?

Marc


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


My understanding about ACC, and it's a very limited understanding, is that in addition to providing a means for unlocking cores on x2 and x3 chips, it also provides a means for 'balancing' out the variances in each core, to provide stability at high o/c's. I read posts all over about people setting one core to 0, another to +2, etc... to gain stability in high stress situations with higher than average o/c's.
Mind you, I'm not referring to posts about the 965, but as I said in the previous post above, it seemed it was making the clock to 4.0 a bit easier for me when I enabled it to +2 on all cores for that short time I had it going.

One thing about it, though, is that I lost the ability to track the core temp with it enabled, I was only able to track the cpu temp. But, when I had it enabled at +2, it seemed the temps dropped about 4-6c (maybe a misreading, I don't know).

Any comments would be appreciated. I'm not so sure it isn't helpful with the 9x5's.

Also, any suggestions on what bios version to use right now for this board?

Marc


Ahh fair enough, yeah that makes sense. My knowledge of AAC is limted too, TBH my knowledge of all OCing is limited.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

*The skinny on ACC* 
AMD has not yet said what it is actually for but they have hinted that it may "loosen the reigns" on the CPU and let it OC higher.

As for bios I would go with the 1.5 Official.


----------



## mduclow

Oh, crap. I just replaced this board in last night due to a weird flash thing that happened and now I am getting a stop: 0x00000074.

Here's what happened, if anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.

Last night I put the new board in. Plug everything in, check it twice, boot it up, right into Windows. No problems. Using it, running a couple of tests, everything is great.
This morning a friend stops by, he's a o/c'er, and suggests a couple of things since I've just installed Windows a couple days ago, and just put the board in last night. I disable indexing, disable the super fetch and disable page filing. Windows wants a re-boot.

I reboot, and now I have a stop: 0x00000074 error, that won't go away no matter what I try. Searches point to memory or motherboard, uugghhhh...

What did I try?
Memtest86 for about 5 mins. to see if it's a bad stick (do I need to run it longer?) I figured if it was a bad stick, memtest would pick it up right away if windows is catching it on a boot.
Windows repair, through the regular console, and from booting off a disk. It's not seeing an o/s to repair.
Reset all settings to stock on the 'board.

The board was clocked @ 3.9, HT 2.2, NB 2.6 and it was stable in 3dmark vantage, as well as AOD stress test. This is kinda my base setting for now as I work out some higher clocks, low voltage and nice 'n' cool.

Please tell me I don't have to replace something, or re-install windows and everything else

Thanks in advance for any help offered.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Oh, crap. I just replaced this board in last night due to a weird flash thing that happened and now I am getting a stop: 0x00000074.

Here's what happened, if anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.

Last night I put the new board in. Plug everything in, check it twice, boot it up, right into Windows. No problems. Using it, running a couple of tests, everything is great.
This morning a friend stops by, he's a o/c'er, and suggests a couple of things since I've just installed Windows a couple days ago, and just put the board in last night. I disable indexing, disable the super fetch and disable page filing. Windows wants a re-boot.

I reboot, and now I have a stop: 0x00000074 error, that won't go away no matter what I try. Searches point to memory or motherboard, uugghhhh...

What did I try?
Memtest86 for about 5 mins. to see if it's a bad stick (do I need to run it longer?) I figured if it was a bad stick, memtest would pick it up right away if windows is catching it on a boot.
Windows repair, through the regular console, and from booting off a disk. It's not seeing an o/s to repair.
Reset all settings to stock on the 'board.

The board was clocked @ 3.9, HT 2.2, NB 2.6 and it was stable in 3dmark vantage, as well as AOD stress test. This is kinda my base setting for now as I work out some higher clocks, low voltage and nice 'n' cool.

Please tell me I don't have to replace something, or re-install windows and everything else

Thanks in advance for any help offered.

Marc


Have you tried going into safe mode? LKG(last known good configuration)?
You need to let memtest run it's full corse to see if any of the sticks are bad, and I recommend doing one stick at a time.

O and keep your "OC'er" "friend" away from your computer. You should have left super fetch and page filing alone.
I hope you have a good image of your OS so that you don't have to re-install.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Have you tried going into safe mode? LKG(last known good configuration)?
You need to let memtest run it's full corse to see if any of the sticks are bad, and I recommend doing one stick at a time.

O and keep your "OC'er" "friend" away from your computer. You should have left super fetch and page filing alone.
I hope you have a good image of your OS so that you don't have to re-install.


Hhmmm... sounds like I might have to re-install. Oh well, that may not be the worst thing. Bad memory or board would be worse.

EDIT: I said this because I am only getting the 'launch repair' or start normally option. I've only just installed everything about the beginning of this week. I haven't done any backups or anything yet.

eclipseaudio4, would you mind explaining about super fetch and pagefile for me because I just don't know much about them.

One more question if you don't mind. I have two raptors in a stripe, and they were originally set up on a SB600 board. When I installed this setup, it recognized the stripe automatically after loading the appropriate drivers and I formatted it and installed. I never thought about the fact that I didn't do any setup with the board. I never went into the RAID utility or anything, it just grabbed it as a stripe on those two drives and let me use it.

Should I redesign this stripe with the RAID utility on this board, or leave it as it is. What made me think of that was the stripe has posted offline a few times and took several reboots, power offs to get it back. 
I ran WD's diag utilities on it and it passed, without comment. But, this is another area I am not very knowledgeable on, and wonder if I should do something different to these drives and re-build the stripe on this board.

Thank again for any help.

Marc


----------



## Riou

@mduclow:

Just leave Superfetch and page file enabled at the default settings. Superfetch helps your boot times and your programs load. Disabling Superfetch only helps when benchmarking hard drives, not real world usage. Windows will make a page file as large as your installed memory for BSOD memory dumps and hibernation, etc.

I suppose it would be safer to redo the RAID on the newer SB750 controller.


----------



## mduclow

should I expect the bsod stop: 0x00000074, which is supposedly a memory or motherboard error, was caused by disabling those features? Or is this just a coincidence (I generally don't believe in coincidences).

Thanks for the help, guys.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
@mduclow:

Just leave Superfetch and page file enabled at the default settings. Superfetch helps your boot times and your programs load. Disabling Superfetch only helps when benchmarking hard drives, not real world usage. Windows will make a page file as large as your installed memory for BSOD memory dumps and hibernation, etc.

I suppose it would be safer to redo the RAID on the newer SB750 controller.

Agreed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
should I expect the bsod stop: 0x00000074, which is supposedly a memory or motherboard error, was caused by disabling those features? Or is this just a coincidence (I generally don't believe in coincidences).

Thanks for the help, guys.

Marc

Yeah I don't believe in coincidences either especially when dealing with I/O devices.

BTW the page file is technically memory.


----------



## mduclow

Ok, so I ran memtest86 long enough to get a pass with no errors. Ram should be fine.

I deleted the RAID setup and re-defined it. I have loaded Windows 7 x64 and am loading drivers and software. So far, no issues whatsoever. Oh well, who doesn't love doing clean installs!









Thanks for all the quick replys, it was helpful.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Ok, so I ran memtest86 long enough to get a pass with no errors. Ram should be fine.

I deleted the RAID setup and re-defined it. I have loaded Windows 7 x64 and am loading drivers and software. So far, no issues whatsoever. Oh well, who doesn't love doing clean installs!









Thanks for all the quick replys, it was helpful.

Marc

No prob!









I would make sure to make an image backup right after you have everything installed(and once a month or so) so that you can just "restore" it back if you ever get a virus or have some sort of issue.

It is also wise to "restore" it after you have your final OC settings as repeated BSOD's can cause issues.


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Just to clarify your stock rated settings for that ram(link would really help) is/are 1600Mhz 7-7-7-20-1t ? and what was the auto setting setting the timings at?

Yes, 1600Mhz 7 7 7 20 1t is correct, heres the link, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145268, I accidently bought the intel based RAM but when I talked to the people at corsair they said it wouldn't make any difference in running the, the auto settings had 1333 at 9 9 9 24, and had 1600 at 9 11 11 29! Thanks again for all your input!


----------



## phurtive

I like being able to see my CPU temp via the GD70's built-in LCD, but I can't see it anymore. I installed a second video card for Crossfire and now it's hidden by the huge heatsink. Is there any way to move the LCD (probably not) or do they sell similar products, something that I can put in the case that gives me the CPU temp? I know I can get a front bay LCD display but I want one inside the case that is of course viewable from the outside but small like the defualt.

Thanks


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
As to all of the available bios versions (thanks for putting that together Tony!), could someone make a suggestion as to what bios they are having the best luck with? I am currently on 1.4 (just got this board and haven't yet done anything bios related) and was wondering if anyone has any strong opinions about one over the other for stability and ease of o/c'ing.
I would use m-flash with a usb drive, any suggestions about that being fine or not. I do not have a floppy drive.

Also, can someone confirm with conviction whether or not ACC has any effect on the P II 965 (I know it is 'baked' into the P II's, but does manipulating it in bios do anything)? I had the MSI v1.5 with it enabled and set to +2 on all cores (the board did a weird self flash thing, unrelated to this, the other day and wouldn't post, so I exchanged it, hence the question about bios version above), and it seemed to clock a little easier as well as seemed to run a bit cooler @ higher voltages. Is this false readings and hope on my part, or is there actually something there?

Thanks for the help!

Marc

You want at least 1.63 Beta. This is the BIOS that fixes the issues with the 1600 tight timing ram. I am using 1.71 Beta and I am running my ram at 1600 @ 7-7-7-18 with no issues.


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


You want at least 1.63 Beta. This is the BIOS that fixes the issues with the 1600 tight timing ram. I am using 1.71 Beta and I am running my ram at 1600 @ 7-7-7-18 with no issues.


Ooo, idk if this was directed at me but I'll definitely have to check it out, thats what seems to be plaguing me right now, thank you!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


You want at least 1.63 Beta. This is the BIOS that fixes the issues with the 1600 tight timing ram. I am using 1.71 Beta and I am running my ram at 1600 @ 7-7-7-18 with no issues.


Thanks, BenBrown.

I have flashed to 1.7b1. We'll see how this works.

Marc


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
I like being able to see my CPU temp via the GD70's built-in LCD, but I can't see it anymore. I installed a second video card for Crossfire and now it's hidden by the huge heatsink. Is there any way to move the LCD (probably not) or do they sell similar products, something that I can put in the case that gives me the CPU temp? I know I can get a front bay LCD display but I want one inside the case that is of course viewable from the outside but small like the defualt.

Thanks

You could always skip a slot and use slots 1 and 3 for crossfire. The Xfire cable i have is actually the perfect length for that.


----------



## Milotto

Hi, i'm using this mainboard with OS Win7 64bit.. RTM.I'm having problems with "Windows system-sounds"...: no sound when i enter in the OS, occasionally "ground noise" when PC is being suspended....
What driver are you using for your on-board sound card..?
TnX a lot


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milotto*


Hi, i'm using this mainboard with OS Win7 64bit.. RTM.I'm having problems with "Windows system-sounds"...: no sound when i enter in the OS, occasionally "ground noise" when PC is being suspended....
What driver are you using for your on-board sound card..?
TnX a lot










I have not noticed yet (brand new build) any issues with the driver that is supplied on MSI's website for the hd audio. There is a link for Win 7/Vista drivers, I used those.

Marc


----------



## goldknight

I'm going to buy this mobo with an AMD 955 BE. I'm trying to find a cooler for it though. I've found a couple Xigmateks that I really like. They are listed as fitting the AM2 boards. Will they work with this bad boy?
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-hdts1283.php
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-...ht-s1283-v.php


----------



## raisethe3

I don't see why it shouldn't. Just make sure your case is big enough to fit that cooler.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldknight*


I'm going to buy this mobo with an AMD 955 BE. I'm trying to find a cooler for it though. I've found a couple Xigmateks that I really like. They are listed as fitting the AM2 boards. Will they work with this bad boy?
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-hdts1283.php
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-...ht-s1283-v.php


----------



## goldknight

Yeah I'll have to check dimensions tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Riou

@ goldknight:

The Xigmatek DK or S1283 can only be oriented with the air flow going up and down on AM2/AM3, not east-west and out the rear exhaust fan. The Xigmatek will fit if the first 2 DIMM slots use low profile heatspreaders on the memory and if you install the memory first. The heatsink will hang over the 2 DIMM slots and there is very little clearance distance. Memory with very large heatspreaders like the Corsair Dominator or OCZ Reapers cannot be installed in the first 2 DIMM slots with the Xigmatek.


----------



## XAnarchy

Mega FTW. AM2/+, 939, and AM3 are all interchangable, i believe


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldknight*


I'm going to buy this mobo with an AMD 955 BE. I'm trying to find a cooler for it though. I've found a couple Xigmateks that I really like. They are listed as fitting the AM2 boards. Will they work with this bad boy?
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-hdts1283.php
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-...ht-s1283-v.php


I would check out the Corsair H50 if your looking for something thats not going to cover up the dimm slots, its been working amazingly for me, idle temps at around 32C, ive seen them drop to 25C, and load never gets above 50, I haven't put it under any intense load situations yet tho. Its water cooling for dummies and I think it looks pretty awesome personally.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldknight*


I'm going to buy this mobo with an AMD 955 BE. I'm trying to find a cooler for it though. I've found a couple Xigmateks that I really like. They are listed as fitting the AM2 boards. Will they work with this bad boy?
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-hdts1283.php
http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-...ht-s1283-v.php


The S1283 will mount horizontal, which is a negative affect in cooling. I know, i have the exact setup you're listing. GD-70, 955be, Xig S1283, Im 3.8 stable, but its not the coolest it could be...


----------



## jrock1019

I just did a stress test with the H50 using prime 95, 16 minutes in and it was holding at around 53C, I'm haven't OC'ed yet, but that seems pretty good.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


I just did a stress test with the H50 using prime 95, 16 minutes in and it was holding at around 53C, I'm haven't OC'ed yet, but that seems pretty good.


I got a 955BE/Corsair H50 (No OC yet) and after an hour of Prime95 I reach 44C, here's a link to a post how I currently have it setup.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
I just did a stress test with the H50 using prime 95, 16 minutes in and it was holding at around 53C, I'm haven't OC'ed yet, but that seems pretty good.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
I got a 955BE/Corsair H50 (No OC yet) and after an hour of Prime95 I reach 44C, here's a link to a post how I currently have it setup.

Wow 9 degrees between the two of you. Thats a pretty big difference, nicely done getting such low temps


----------



## Red Son

Hello








I dont know if that question asked b4 if it asked
plz apologies.









Recently i buy this m/b and want to know, if exept the network
brigde of the windows exist smt else to put in work the bolth
network card"s .


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


I got a 955BE/Corsair H50 (No OC yet) and after an hour of Prime95 I reach 44C, here's a link to a post how I currently have it setup.


Wow, thats damn good, especially since your using the pull method, I've got mine hooked up like corsair says using the exhaust as an intake and ive got two fans going. Idk if the 965 generally runs hotter but you seem to got it down if 44C is right. What kind of RPM's is your exhaust fan at? I'm thinking about getting better fans since I'm using stock ones right now.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red Son*


Hello








I dont know if that question asked b4 if it asked
plz apologies.









Recently i buy this m/b and want to know, if exept the network
brigde of the windows exist smt else to put in work the bolth
network card"s .


What? Im not trying to be mean but could you try and sy that again, better?


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Wow 9 degrees between the two of you. Thats a pretty big difference, nicely done getting such low temps



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


Wow, thats damn good, especially since your using the pull method, I've got mine hooked up like corsair says using the exhaust as an intake and ive got two fans going. Idk if the 965 generally runs hotter but you seem to got it down if 44C is right. What kind of RPM's is your exhaust fan at? I'm thinking about getting better fans since I'm using stock ones right now.


Thanks. My ambient is about 22C. I ran my rear exhaust fan (antec tricool) at its max (about 2000rpm) when I got 44C max, but NOTE if I run this rear exhaust fan on low (est 1000rpm) my temp reaches 55C after one hour of Prime95. As for my other fans, I always run them all at their lowest.

A little while ago I just finished installing the Corsair 120mm fan onto the other side of the H50's radiator to have push-pull airflow, I also cleaned off the pre-applied thermal paste and added some MX-2 (pea method). Idle temp seemed the same (about 32C). Almost an hour into Prime95 right now with all fans set on Low, my max temp is at a stable 52C.

After this I'm gonna run prime again with both radiator fans set on high and see what I come up with.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NVM my mistake.
I must say that Mflash has not done me wrong tonight (5 flashes)
Go MSI!


----------



## ToxicAdam

What are some CPU coolers I can use on this board without taking out the motherboard to exchange the back-plate?


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Thanks. My ambient is about 22C. I ran my rear exhaust fan (antec tricool) at its max (about 2000rpm) when I got 44C max, but NOTE if I run this rear exhaust fan on low (est 1000rpm) my temp reaches 55C after one hour of Prime95. As for my other fans, I always run them all at their lowest.

A little while ago I just finished installing the Corsair 120mm fan onto the other side of the H50's radiator to have push-pull airflow, I also cleaned off the pre-applied thermal paste and added some MX-2 (pea method). Idle temp seemed the same (about 32C). Almost an hour into Prime95 right now with all fans set on Low, my max temp is at a stable 52C.

After this I'm gonna run prime again with both radiator fans set on high and see what I come up with.










So just for clarification, push-pull, you have both the fans moving the air in the same direction correct? both being exhaust? one pushing through the radiator the other pulling that air out of the chassis?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Small problem







..... Starting last night my usb ports randomly turn off and back on... My keyboard and mouse and secondary sound (phillips stereo with usb connection) all turn off and back on at the same time and my primary sound(5.1) makes the stupid usb disconnect and reconnect sound.... Anyone ran into this????? im guessing its MOBO related as all the ports to it at the same time.... it doesnt loose power ( the keyboard and mouse stay lit up) but stop working....

Help?


----------



## krawlmadness1

I have switched to bios ver. 1.5 and can't get NB speed past 2400. system fails to post. Would like to know if anyone has had the same issue?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krawlmadness1*


I have switched to bios ver. 1.5 and can't get NB speed past 2400. system fails to post. Would like to know if anyone has had the same issue?


Up your voltage a tad more..... You might also need to check you NB temps.... Only thing I can think of.


----------



## krawlmadness1

doesn't seem to help. with bios 1.4 I could run 2800 @ 1.3v. now with bios 1.5 anything over 2400 crashes at post even with 1.3-1.4v applied. I tried downloading the bios over again but same thing.


----------



## BenBrown

Try one of the Beta bios versions.


----------



## krawlmadness1

Thanks. I switched back to bios 1.4 and all is well. I am back to 2800 NB again with no problems as I type this. I think I'll check out one of the beta's


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
So just for clarification, push-pull, you have both the fans moving the air in the same direction correct? both being exhaust? one pushing through the radiator the other pulling that air out of the chassis?

Yeah, exactly. I'm using the Corsair fan to push the air outside, and my antec rear exhaust fan to pull the air out.

I ran Prime95 again with both of these fans on full blast, all other fans at lowest. Max temp was at a stable 42C, I love this cooler.


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Yeah, exactly. I'm using the Corsair fan to push the air outside, and my antec rear exhaust fan to pull the air out.

I ran Prime95 again with both of these fans on full blast, all other fans at lowest. Max temp was at a stable 42C, I love this cooler.










Good to know, thank you! I too love this cooler, I'm going to have to play around with it and see if I can get the same kind of temps using the exhaust method now.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krawlmadness1*


doesn't seem to help. with bios 1.4 I could run 2800 @ 1.3v. now with bios 1.5 anything over 2400 crashes at post even with 1.3-1.4v applied. I tried downloading the bios over again but same thing.


I got the same problem, anything over 2400 wont even show bios post, just stays black. Im at 3.8 stable on air, 1.375vcore, and going for 4ghz, would it be suggested to get 1.4 bios to get 2600+ on nb and htt? Do you guys suggest running both at same freq, or htt one step below? 2800nb, 2600 htt? OR the same? I'm still learning...


----------



## BenBrown

HTT should always be in the 1800 - 2000 range. There is no very little (if at all and most likely worse) performance outside of that range.


----------



## C.J.B.

can someone post votage settings for >300 fsb please?


----------



## SoL_717

how do i update the bios to the newest version? i really dont want to screw anything up. getting the board today


----------



## topdog

Just format a usb stick in fat or fat32. copy the bios file on the stick. Leave the stick connected, restart, hit del to go into bios, choose m-flash in the bios. 
Choose bios update then choose your stick and select the file from the stick that you want to flash.
Then just let the flash prog do its thing and the pc will restart with the new bios.
ItÂ´s really very easy. 
but remember that flashing the bios is always risky. You have to avoid powerdowns during the flash process or your bios chip will get corrupted.


----------



## SoL_717

whats the difference b/t FAT and FAT32
they both seem fat to me

after i get my board and set everything up im gunna OC by 965BE
its gunna be my first OC ever so im pretty nervous and dont really know what to do... i know it requires a lot of reboots

oh where do we get beta versions of the BIOS's


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krawlmadness1*


doesn't seem to help. with bios 1.4 I could run 2800 @ 1.3v. now with bios 1.5 anything over 2400 crashes at post even with 1.3-1.4v applied. I tried downloading the bios over again but same thing.


I am running 1.54b and have not had that issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoL_717*


whats the difference b/t FAT and FAT32
they both seem fat to me

after i get my board and set everything up im gunna OC by 965BE
its gunna be my first OC ever so im pretty nervous and dont really know what to do... i know it requires a lot of reboots

oh where do we get beta versions of the BIOS's


Beta bios's

On the subject of beta bios's I flashed to 1.71 and 1.73 and had some major issues. If I left everything auto then my system would work fine but as soon as I OC'd at all it would error and tell me that a device needed to boot was not accessible. So I went back to 1.54 and have not had issues.


----------



## SoL_717

thanks man, i JUST got all my parts for UPS and am so excited right now. only thing i can say right now is the HAF 922 case's side panels are hard to get back in and aren't a perfect fit


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am running 1.54b and have not had that issue.

Beta bios's

On the subject of beta bios's I flashed to 1.71 and 1.73 and had some major issues. If I left everything auto then my system would work fine but as soon as I OC'd at all it would error and tell me that a device needed to boot was not accessible. So I went back to 1.54 and have not had issues.


Agreed. Beta 1.71-1.73 are really buggy, even at stock. I get bad NB speeds with anything later than 1.54 beta. 1.5 is later than 1.54 beta according to MSI numbering system.


----------



## SoL_717

so i should get the 1.5 official from msi?
it is 1.5 final i believe


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krawlmadness1*


doesn't seem to help. with bios 1.4 I could run 2800 @ 1.3v. now with bios 1.5 anything over 2400 crashes at post even with 1.3-1.4v applied. I tried downloading the bios over again but same thing.


i have the same issue with my 720BE, nothing on the newer bios (1.5b2 up) allows me to clock my nb past 2600, i'm staying with 1.5b1


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


I got the same problem, anything over 2400 wont even show bios post, just stays black. Im at 3.8 stable on air, 1.375vcore, and going for 4ghz, would it be suggested to get 1.4 bios to get 2600+ on nb and htt? Do you guys suggest running both at same freq, or htt one step below? 2800nb, 2600 htt? OR the same? I'm still learning...


if you got a decent ambient temps then 4ghz would be possible but my best bet would be around 3.9. I also found it hard to get a stable oc with the nb at 2800, highest i got it stable was 2600 with 1.35v. You can leave your ht at 2000, won't gain you any performance (and i believe it worsens your efficiency) with more than 2200.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


NVM my mistake.
I must say that Mflash has not done me wrong tonight (5 flashes)
Go MSI!


i have flashed my board numerous times since bios 1.2 up to 1.7b3 and haven't got a single issue using afudos. i don't recommend m-flash, it's still a bit risky. if you can go back through a few pages of this thread, you can find that ristikalli? bricked his board using m-flash


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


I just did a stress test with the H50 using prime 95, 16 minutes in and it was holding at around 53C, I'm haven't OC'ed yet, but that seems pretty good.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


I got a 955BE/Corsair H50 (No OC yet) and after an hour of Prime95 I reach 44C, here's a link to a post how I currently have it setup.


guys nice temps you are having there







it is a pretty good step at water cooling, i also went in that direction not so long ago. i started with a coolermaster v8, then a swiftech h2o compact, then custom watercooling. there's really a big difference with water compared to air cooling... that i will try to show below

**************
3dmark06 run, cpu & video cards watercooled
**************

i did this run on a saturday afternoon in Singapore, a few weeks ago, to see if my setup can hold off the temps in not so perfect conditions (ambient temps wise). probably having an ambient of 28 or 29c. yahoo shows it's 28c










and my results, don't look at the score







look at the cpuid hardware monitor










**************
prime95 blend test
**************

Below is a screenshot of Prime95 blend test at 30 minutes together with cpu-z, hardware monitor and amd overdrive. Since I have no external temperature gauge measuring ambients, i would just guesstimate it around 24c with the AC on set at 21c. Temps at idle (3.9GHz core at 1.488v, 2.6GHz cpu-nb at 1.35v) were around 30c idle and maxes out at 42c Prime Blend test. These temnps were all based from the cpuid hardware monitor.










Right after 30 mins i stopped Prime95 blend test, idled for about 2 minutes and took a screenshot (below). Idle temps got down to 27c within just 2 minutes.










This is my watercooling setup.

CPU Water block: Enzotech Luna REV.A
GPU Water block: 2 x MCW60 Rev.2
Pump: MCP350 (Laing DDC 3.1) modded to 18w
Reservoir: XSPC DUal Bay DDC Res
Tubing: PrimoFlex LRT 3/8"ID 1/2"OD
Fittings: Bitspower compression fittings for 3/8"ID 1/2"ID tubings
Radiator: Feser Monsta 420/360 Xchanger
Fans: 5 x 140mm YateLoon Medium at 1400rpm, 1 x 120mm Lian Li fan at 1200rpm (3x140mm fans in push, 2x140mm + 1x120mm fans in pull)

here's a photo of my rig










cheers!
ridney


----------



## mduclow

Final release bios v 1.6 is up on MSI's website, must have just come up this morning.

I'm trying it, I was on 1.7b1 and it was buggy. I couldn't post past NB 2400 as well, had major issues with it. I was also getting a bunch of 'Hyper Transport Sync Flood' errors, too. Hope this new bios fixes a lot of the bugginess I was having.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quick question for the masters here:

How many BSoD's should I say, ok I should re-install the o/s and everything? I don't mind doing it at all, but I have been playing with bios v's and o/c'ing and have had a lot of BSoD's.

I think it was eclipse or one of the others that said I should image the install after getting everything done, before o/c'ing, and yeah, it made sense, but it didn't happen.







So, I know of doing that, and will this time.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ridn3y* 
guys nice temps you are having there







it is a pretty good step at water cooling, i also went in that direction not so long ago. i started with a coolermaster v8, then a swiftech h2o compact, then custom watercooling. there's really a big difference with water compared to air cooling... that i will try to show below

**************
3dmark06 run, cpu & video cards watercooled
**************

i did this run on a saturday afternoon in Singapore, a few weeks ago, to see if my setup can hold off the temps in not so perfect conditions (ambient temps wise). probably having an ambient of 28 or 29c. yahoo shows it's 28c










and my results, don't look at the score







look at the cpuid hardware monitor










**************
prime95 blend test
**************

Below is a screenshot of Prime95 blend test at 30 minutes together with cpu-z, hardware monitor and amd overdrive. Since I have no external temperature gauge measuring ambients, i would just guesstimate it around 24c with the AC on set at 21c. Temps at idle (3.9GHz core at 1.488v, 2.6GHz cpu-nb at 1.35v) were around 30c idle and maxes out at 42c Prime Blend test. These temnps were all based from the cpuid hardware monitor.










Right after 30 mins i stopped Prime95 blend test, idled for about 2 minutes and took a screenshot (below). Idle temps got down to 27c within just 2 minutes.










This is my watercooling setup.

CPU Water block: Enzotech Luna REV.A
GPU Water block: 2 x MCW60 Rev.2
Pump: MCP350 (Laing DDC 3.1) modded to 18w
Reservoir: XSPC DUal Bay DDC Res
Tubing: PrimoFlex LRT 3/8"ID 1/2"OD
Fittings: Bitspower compression fittings for 3/8"ID 1/2"ID tubings
Radiator: Feser Monsta 420/360 Xchanger
Fans: 5 x 140mm YateLoon Medium at 1400rpm, 1 x 120mm Lian Li fan at 1200rpm (3x140mm fans in push, 2x140mm + 1x120mm fans in pull)

here's a photo of my rig










cheers!
ridney

Beautiful system, are you water cooling your GPU here? I was wondering because when I'm under load in a game my GPU gets into the 70s, kinda hot!


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Final release bios v 1.6 is up on MSI's website, must have just come up this morning.

I'm trying it, I was on 1.7b1 and it was buggy. I couldn't post past NB 2400 as well, had major issues with it. I was also getting a bunch of 'Hyper Transport Sync Flood' errors, too. Hope this new bios fixes a lot of the bugginess I was having.

Marc


let us know what you find out about the new bios...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stangcharger* 
let us know what you find out about the new bios...









So far everything is great! Much more stable than 1.7b1 was.

I haven't tried NB 2.6 yet, I just bought a 240 rad (last night) and am now into 4.0, so I'm running it for a bit. I'll let you know how it responds to pushing the NB up past 2.4

Marc

EDIT: Ok, so I decided to go into the bios and set the NB to 13x, which was giving me so much trouble on 1.7b1, and she posted just fine! The post time seems to have sped up for me, too.

So far this is the best bios version (1.6 official release) I've tried.


----------



## SwishaMane

That is an AWESOME looking rig! Mine looks like garbage compaired to that. I will try the new bios sometime soon and give my two cents. I will also look into pushing NB to 2400 ro so, and the htt I will keep at 2000. I seem to be 3.8 stable again at 2000/2000, with ACC on. With it off, it wasn't stable. Coincidence? Luck? IDK,


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I will flash to 1.6 Official tonight as well and see If it can take my 2.6-2.8NB speeds.

I noticed that 1.6 Official has an M-flash update. Can anyone comment? Can you still downgrade say from 1.6 to 1.5?


----------



## SwishaMane

What exactly is the benefit of a higher nb if you keep htt stock? I dont understand AM3 ocing completely.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
What exactly is the benefit of a higher nb if you keep htt stock? I dont understand AM3 ocing completely.

The NB is what the memory "info" travels through. Personally I run my NB @ ~2.6-2.8 and my HT @ ~ 2.4-2.6. Soon I am going to be doing some comparisons between HT speeds to see if they really make a difference.


----------



## SwishaMane

Cool. Id like to participate more on this thread for technical issues. Anything I could do to help? Im gonna keep htt stock. I figure, if both are the same speed, that should keep them in "time" you think? I'm not quite sure on they're relationship with everything else in the system. BUT, if the nb and htt are both memory related, wouldnt you want to keep them same speed? Hm...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

good read

One thing I would like to have in the OP is a bios flashing guide for both the floppy way and the M-flash way.
Also just posting about experiences you have, and answering others questions.

Also you could join the club(OP sign up) and put the sig link in your sig(also in OP)


----------



## spazonu

Hey guys... I was on here earlier looking for help with memory. I took one of your suggestions and purchased:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226076

After installing the memory I started getting blue screens when I set the timings to 7-7-7-18 and the DDR Voltage at 1.65V.

Do I need to tweek any other settings in the bios? I need to know which ones I have to change exactly Someone earlier said cpu vid, but there are a couple that look like that. Can someone show me a screen capture? I must be missing something. I'm running 1.63b which I found somewhere on these boards. Should I go back to official bios?

I ran memtest overnight with 7-7-7-20 and it came back with 2 errors. Today I ran it at 9-9-9-20 and it passed. Whenever I load up steam and tf2 it freezes and I get blue screen. I'm fairly sure it has to do with the memory because with me old ocz memory I wasn't getting blue screens...

I'm debating what to do? I still have my 3 sticks of ocz ddr3 1600 but I have an RMA ready from newegg to send those back. I don't want to do another rma and lose another 15 bucks, but I also don't want to have to send them to mushkin and be without my machine for a week or more. Are my sticks defective, or am I just not setting up my bios correctly. Any advice?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazonu* 
Hey guys... I was on here earlier looking for help with memory. I took one of your suggestions and purchased:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226076

After installing the memory I started getting blue screens when I set the timings to 7-7-7-18 and the DDR Voltage at 1.65V.

Do I need to tweek any other settings in the bios? I need to know which ones I have to change exactly Someone earlier said cpu vid, but there are a couple that look like that. Can someone show me a screen capture? I must be missing something. I'm running 1.63b which I found somewhere on these boards. Should I go back to official bios?

I ran memtest overnight with 7-7-7-20 and it came back with 2 errors. Today I ran it at 9-9-9-20 and it passed. Whenever I load up steam and tf2 it freezes and I get blue screen. I'm fairly sure it has to do with the memory because with me old ocz memory I wasn't getting blue screens...

I'm debating what to do? I still have my 3 sticks of ocz ddr3 1600 but I have an RMA ready from newegg to send those back. I don't want to do another rma and lose another 15 bucks, but I also don't want to have to send them to mushkin and be without my machine for a week or more. Are my sticks defective, or am I just not setting up my bios correctly. Any advice?

"CPU-NB voltage" prob needs a bump to say 1.3

I like 1.54b but am going to check out 1.6 official. IIRC someone said it was a bios issue running low timings. In your case I would recommend running 1.6 official and then trying it.

I would first call the support line and do some trouble shooting, and If after that they still wont do specified timings they they are DOA.


----------



## mav2000

I just got a new baram installed on this board, and for some reason I am only able to see the rpm's of one of the fans???

Also lost support for the front usb connectors, need to recheck that.

And for anyone who is interested, till now the thermolab has not beaten my vendetta 2, even with push pull, with 2 GT's at 1450. I wonder why.....


----------



## seraphicsorcerer

Hey all, Just figured I'd post here, (first post) I tried the 1.6 bios and it fixed the issues I was having with the 2600-2800 NB Posts.

1.6 and 1.7 Beta all had that problem for me....

Have a 955BE myself.


----------



## goldknight

I just got my mobo and Phenom 955 X4. I've got it under load with Prime 95 and it's leveled off at about 58 degrees C. This seems really hot to me especially since I haven't overclocked anything yet. It is about 75 degrees F in here at the moment. I've got the Xigmatek S1283 on it.

Am I wrong, or does this seem a little hot with no overclocking?


----------



## Freezen

what does it mean when you go to turn on your computer and you get a blue flash next to the ram slots, I hope it doesnt mean I have a bad power supply cause I dont think im getting any juice to the computer :/


----------



## seraphicsorcerer

If your Power Supply is above the PSU, I'd say you just saw it commit Robo-cide, got a PS you can test?

MY heart goes out to you... Had that happen to a friend (power supply blew) and everything was fine, minus the power supply... So I wish you luck.

Wanted to add that the 1.6 Bios seems to want a tad more juice to stay stable on overclocks. But at least it posts...
It'll post at your previous settings, but in my testing required a .125 bump on both


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Added the board to the reviews section, be sure to write up a review.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware/sh...p?product=1106


----------



## Freezen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seraphicsorcerer* 
If your Power Supply is above the PSU, I'd say you just saw it commit Robo-cide, got a PS you can test?

MY heart goes out to you... Had that happen to a friend (power supply blew) and everything was fine, minus the power supply... So I wish you luck.

Wanted to add that the 1.6 Bios seems to want a tad more juice to stay stable on overclocks. But at least it posts...
It'll post at your previous settings, but in my testing required a .125 bump on both

I actually got some of the mobo to power up, idk if that still means the psu is good or bad but the only things I cant get to say on are the cpu,hdd, and fans :/ ***


----------



## seraphicsorcerer

Well Your rails probly blew, I'd test a new PSU and stop trying with a possibly broken.....


----------



## Freezen

check it maybe you guys are better off tell me what you guys think it is, I also think its the psu but before I end up sending it back maybe you guys could find the other cause:


----------



## Riou

@Freezen, is this a known working PSU or is it brand new? There should have been some BIOS code on the LED display on the board. There are few LEDs on the board that light up like above the ram and the cpu socket by default.


----------



## Freezen

The psu is brand new just came in last week, umm the led display doesnt even light up I think its the fact that I dont even have a video card in yet which some other have said thats probably why everything shuts down and the lights stay up which is the led phase light next to the ram slots and the power button on the board.


----------



## raisethe3

@Freezen- Do you think something is shortening your computer? I would take the components out of the case and put them on a cardboard paper and assemble to test it. Its easier to see where the problem is.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezen* 
The psu is brand new just came in last week, umm the led display doesnt even light up I think its the fact that *I dont even have a video card in yet* which some other have said thats probably why everything shuts down and the lights stay up which is the led phase light next to the ram slots and the power button on the board.

Your video was so dark I did not notice that you had no graphics card. You need a graphics card installed or else it will not POST.


----------



## Freezen

sorry about the lighting in the video >.<, i just got back from buying temporary video card







, I just put it in and I am still getting nothing from the computer, it still just turns on for like a second them shuts off, but those 2 lights remain on which I said earlier in one of my posts.


----------



## Snowblind

I've been seriously looking at buying this board, and I've got zero doubts about it's abilities. I'm looking at picking it up with a 955 or 965 BE within a few days.

However, regarding USB 3.0, PCI 3.0, and other technologies that are coming out in 2010:

Will this board be able to support them?
-Backwards compatabilty with PCI 3.0-->>>2.0?
-PCI expansion cards for USB 3.0?

What other technology is just on the horizon that I'd have to try to future-proof against?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seraphicsorcerer* 
Hey all, Just figured I'd post here, (first post) I tried the 1.6 bios and it fixed the issues I was having with the 2600-2800 NB Posts.

1.6 and 1.7 Beta all had that problem for me....

Have a 955BE myself.

Thanks for sharing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowblind* 
I've been seriously looking at buying this board, and I've got zero doubts about it's abilities. I'm looking at picking it up with a 955 or 965 BE within a few days.

However, regarding USB 3.0, PCI 3.0, and other technologies that are coming out in 2010:

Will this board be able to support them?
-Backwards compatabilty with PCI 3.0-->>>2.0?
-PCI expansion cards for USB 3.0?

What other technology is just on the horizon that I'd have to try to future-proof against?

No it wont do PCI 3.0 (IMHO) but we have not even saturated PCI 1.0 so thats nothing to worry about.

Maybe....

The problem is that as soon as you get something it is outdated within a week. We must remember that technology doubles every 18 months.

EDIT:
I flashed to 1.6 Official and all is good! Now to see if I can get my timings lower @ 1600 and make sure I can still push 2.8 NB...


----------



## b0z0

I'm about build a 955 x4 with this board. I'm curious does anyone have any benchmarks with a 955 x4 @ 4.0 running xfire 4890's?


----------



## seraphicsorcerer

@ eclipse

I think we should start recommending 1.6 as THE bios. It's resolved some nuances, and runs great.

I do not recommend the 1.75 Beta Bios it has HT sync errors written all over it.

@ Snowblind, most likely no, because they haven't been released and you can't just write new software and get new _hardware_ support. However as Eclipse said, Even with multi crossfire setsup, The bus isn't even saturated Which is why HT was invented. As for USB 3, I am sure USB 3 will be backward compatible, but what you're asking for is forward compatibility, that just doesn't happen in the industry, though I am sure we'd all love future proofing.. We'll just have to wait for the T-7900FX-HolyS-69 Edition.









Is anyone using a Corsair H50 vs a Domino ALC on this board?????


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


I'm about build a 955 x4 with this board. I'm curious does anyone have any benchmarks with a 955 x4 @ 4.0 running xfire 4890's?


First of I think you will be hard pressed to find a 955 @ 4Ghz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seraphicsorcerer*


@ eclipse

I think we should start recommending 1.6 as THE bios. It's resolved some nuances, and runs great.

I do not recommend the 1.75 Beta Bios it has HT sync errors written all over it.

@ Snowblind, most likely no, because they haven't been released and you can't just write new software and get new _hardware_ support. However as Eclipse said, Even with multi crossfire setsup, The bus isn't even saturated Which is why HT was invented. As for USB 3, I am sure USB 3 will be backward compatible, but what you're asking for is forward compatibility, that just doesn't happen in the industry, though I am sure we'd all love future proofing.. We'll just have to wait for the T-7900FX-HolyS-69 Edition.









Is anyone using a Corsair H50 vs a Domino ALC on this board?????


I think so as well but would like to hear others input on the subject(more testing) before I go and say "yeah Put 1.6 on there because the others suck"(lol)

That was what I figured he meant. Forward compatibility is quite rare if not unheard of. Altho we may get lucky and the only thing needed is a bios update or patch....(not holding m breath)

I want the T7900FX-HolyS-69 Edition!!!









Also seraphicsorcerer please go into User CP and on the left side you will see add system. Please put your info there so that we may more easily see what you are working with for future problems or possible questions on your HW.


----------



## majin death

I suppose I should sign up then?

Mine get here on Monday.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


I suppose I should sign up then?

Mine get here on Monday.










Come join the fun!!!
















Off topic: (lol)
I have noticed that a lot of you are running early bios's. We know that some issues you may be having can be due to the early bios's.(limited OC for one)

Also just to get this out there OC'ing that HT does increase performance. At least in my inital testing of wprime. Altho I must admit that it is not a lot of gain.(avg. .10 sec difference on the 32M test between 2000 and 2400)


----------



## Bliksem

Switching to MSI 790FX-GD70 was a good decision. I'm currently running bios 1.6 but was wondering if I should OC the HT? Here's a link of what I OC so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773241


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majin death*


I suppose I should sign up then?

Mine get here on Monday.










I used the 1.5b4 bios and got my 4th core unlocked on my 720 be. Runs rock stable with 1.48 volts and x18 multiplier. I set cpu/ddr to 1/4 to get my mem to 1600mhz. I do think booting from a mem stick for the bios flash is best. I took the bios file out of the msi package and stuck the beta bios in its place. Used the hp tool for flashdrives to make them bootable then it was smooth running.


----------



## majin death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth Llama*


I used the 1.5b4 bios and got my 4th core unlocked on my 720 be. Runs rock stable with 1.48 volts and x18 multiplier. I set cpu/ddr to 1/4 to get my mem to 1600mhz. I do think booting from a mem stick for the bios flash is best. I took the bios file out of the msi package and stuck the beta bios in its place. Used the hp tool for flashdrives to make them bootable then it was smooth running.


Cool.


----------



## Freezen

on this mobo in the bios how do I change it so that I can manually change the voltage to my memory everything is stuck on AUTO and I cant figure it out for the life of me lmao


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


What are some CPU coolers I can use on this board without taking out the motherboard to exchange the back-plate?


Vendetta 2 setup is quite good for regular changes to the cpu, as its like a 2 minute job and u dont even have to take the fan off.


----------



## phurtive

THANKS GUYS!

Megahalems successfully brought my system FROM 45c idle / 58c load / 62c max (47c-50c just doing normal stuff like internet!!)

TO *35c idle* / *48c MAX *load under Prime95.

with 1 fan attached, a Cooler Master R4 (90 CFM) taken from my old P4 system case. I can easily add another fan because I got the Rev.b with extra fan clips. Not to mention 1 of my 120mm intake fans are unplugged until I get a long enough 3-pin wire because I don't want to use a whole molex module wire for 1 fan. With those 2 added, that's a few more degrees taken off, easy!

The Megahalems fit perfectly on the GD70 mobo. With no fan, the heatsink had 100% clearance. With the 1 fan added, it hangs over the memory but does not touch.

The best part: now my system is SILENT. Well, of course any fan is not really silent, but compared to the stock jet engine fan, this IS.

Next step is to start overclocking, which I'm new at so I'll end up asking some questions here later no doubt.

THANKS to all who helped me choose this cooler to fit my GD70 mobo perfectly. Rep coming your ways. Here's a pic of the system:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bliksem* 
Switching to MSI 790FX-GD70 was a good decision. I'm currently running bios 1.6 but was wondering if I should OC the HT? Here's a link of what I OC so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773241

I have only done limited testing on that front so far and it did not seem to make very much of a difference. That being said I would get everything else as high as you can (or are comfortable with) and then try OC'ing the HT.

BTW what processor is that B50??? CPU-z says AM2+ ??????????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezen* 
on this mobo in the bios how do I change it so that I can manually change the voltage to my memory everything is stuck on AUTO and I cant figure it out for the life of me lmao

It is in the cell menu, then use the + and - keys to go up or down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
THANKS GUYS!

Megahalems successfully brought my system FROM 45c idle / 58c load / 62c max (47c-50c just doing normal stuff like internet!!)

TO *35c idle* / *48c MAX* load under Prime95.

with 1 fan attached, a Cooler Master R4 (90 CFM) taken from my old P4 system case. I can easily add another fan because I got the Rev.b with extra fan clips. Not to mention 1 of my 120mm intake fans are unplugged until I get a long enough 3-pin wire because I don't want to use a whole molex module wire for 1 fan. With those 2 added, that's a few more degrees taken off, easy!

The Megahalems fit perfectly on the GD70 mobo. With no fan, the heatsink had 100% clearance. With the 1 fan added, it hangs over the memory but does not touch.

The best part: now my system is SILENT. Well, of course any fan is not really silent, but compared to the stock jet engine fan, this IS.

Next step is to start overclocking, which I'm new at so I'll end up asking some questions here later no doubt.

THANKS to all who helped me choose this cooler to fit my GD70 mobo perfectly. Rep coming your ways. Here's a pic of the system:


Glad to hear it did what you needed it to do!







Nice looking system, just get those cables managed a little better.







:


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phurtive*


THANKS GUYS!

Megahalems successfully brought my system FROM 45c idle / 58c load / 62c max (47c-50c just doing normal stuff like internet!!)

TO *35c idle* / *48c MAX *load under Prime95.

with 1 fan attached, a Cooler Master R4 (90 CFM) taken from my old P4 system case. I can easily add another fan because I got the Rev.b with extra fan clips. Not to mention 1 of my 120mm intake fans are unplugged until I get a long enough 3-pin wire because I don't want to use a whole molex module wire for 1 fan. With those 2 added, that's a few more degrees taken off, easy!

The Megahalems fit perfectly on the GD70 mobo. With no fan, the heatsink had 100% clearance. With the 1 fan added, it hangs over the memory but does not touch.

The best part: now my system is SILENT. Well, of course any fan is not really silent, but compared to the stock jet engine fan, this IS.

Next step is to start overclocking, which I'm new at so I'll end up asking some questions here later no doubt.

THANKS to all who helped me choose this cooler to fit my GD70 mobo perfectly. Rep coming your ways. Here's a pic of the system:











How are those 4850's in crossfire? Full graphics on everything? I'm looking at going crossfire with this new board, and those cards are cheap, dont need anything too overkill. These would work in Tri-Fire? (such a word?).

Need to get me a mega too, its driving me nuts. Firstly I need to get my case modded so i can finally get this board into a freakin case!


----------



## phurtive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


How are those 4850's in crossfire? Full graphics on everything? I'm looking at going crossfire with this new board, and those cards are cheap, dont need anything too overkill. These would work in Tri-Fire? (such a word?).

Need to get me a mega too, its driving me nuts. Firstly I need to get my case modded so i can finally get this board into a freakin case!


I play everything on highest possible graphics qualities including anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering on 1280x1024x85Hz.

COD4 runs beautifully on those settings and the FPS always stays above 100.









The worst performing game so far is Crysis. I average about 30FPS but I can get a 60+ avg FPS by turning all settings down to high, AA off, and resolution to 1024x768.

Overall I think the 4850s are a good bang for the buck.


----------



## XAnarchy

i've been reading about the 5770's. 3 of those badboys is pwnage. The scalability of them is amazing, if i find the link ill show you.


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


i've been reading about the 5770's. 3 of those badboys is pwnage. The scalability of them is amazing, if i find the link ill show you.


be interesting to see how the third card scales over the 2. cause when i tested tri-fire 4870's, the third card did basically nothing. i think my score went up 1k points in 3dmark 06 and 4k points in vantage.


----------



## phurtive

I think it has something to do with the PCI-E speed.

Two cards in 16x16 is the same speed as 3 cards in 16x8x8 or 4 cards in 8x8x8x8


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
I think it has something to do with the PCI-E speed.

Two cards in 16x16 is the same speed as 3 cards in 16x8x8 or 4 cards in 8x8x8x8

There was an article that showed the difference between 16x and 8x and there really was very little, even between 1x and 16x, obviously it was more but it wasn't that drastic. I forget where it was, but the 4000 series to my knowledge didn't scale very well. The 5000series on the other hand have a massive difference. Infact, the 5770 scales better than the 5850 and 5870.

In the article they showed that most graphics cards these days dont use the full 16x bandwidth, and going from 8x to 16x wasn't much of a performance increase. Although with the 58## its not quite the same, they use more of the 16x than others.

I've never had Crossfire/SLI so i figured i'd go all out with these bad boys and eventually get Tri-fire (or maybe even quad if i feel really hardcore). I do alot of folding so its mainly for that. Also my E-peen/ego.

How many people have 3/4 5000 series ATI cards?

I wish i had the thread/article to show you about the bandwidths on the PCI-e lanes but i can't remember where it is, so it probably seems like im talking out my a$$. If someone knows the thread im talking about i'd really appreciate it!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
I wish i had the thread/article to show you about the bandwidths on the PCI-e lanes but i can't remember where it is, so it probably seems like im talking out my a$$. If someone knows the thread im talking about i'd really appreciate it!

Not sure about the article but I will support you in the fact that I know that It is true!


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowblind* 
I've been seriously looking at buying this board, and I've got zero doubts about it's abilities. I'm looking at picking it up with a 955 or 965 BE within a few days.

However, regarding USB 3.0, PCI 3.0, and other technologies that are coming out in 2010:

Will this board be able to support them?
-Backwards compatabilty with PCI 3.0-->>>2.0?
-PCI expansion cards for USB 3.0?

What other technology is just on the horizon that I'd have to try to future-proof against?

Dude are you serious? This is probably one of the best, I repeat best - clubs and online resources you could ever ask for, for a motherboard.

The backwards compatibility questions...no on both, as they're hard-wired hardware........

Count me in guys, I'm looking forward to x16 x16 with 5800 series. I'm 4870 for now though....(single).

550 BE - so I want to unlock - looks like 1.6 official will be ok??? Gonna USB flash first thing (now you see a good reason to keep that 256 SD still around).

Got ripjaw 2000, and I'll try my butt off to get there on 2 DIMMS...look out suckas...if not, I'll be really tight at 1800 or 1600 if I can....

Wish me luck, preparing the USB stick tonight (it's all preparation my friends)...gonna be under water (hoping my AM2+ block will fit (should right??)...240 Rad....you guys are done!!!

This guy worries about what he's missing out on...I'm looking forward to DDR3 and AM3....all perspective I guess.









Ps... future-proofing yourself is buying a motherboard that goes x16x16, x8x8x8x8 on AM3....do your research, this board is the nuts...oh yeah, it unlocks chips too - so you might want to go 550 instead of 955 like me and wait until x6's that come out) 2133 DDR rating on the board??? nuts...that's future IMC's will facilitate - but it's already here in board...hence dude saying he runs HTT super high (point being this is so much nicer than my AM2+ from last year)...I had only one lane PCIE


----------



## mav2000

^^^ agree with you completely there. Its one of the best boards of PII's as of now, and I dont see any of the others have a full feature list like this one. And at this price it definitely rocks.


----------



## phurtive

BIOS question:

Should I disable spread spectrum? I don't even know what it does really, but I've been doing some searches on it and most people disable it. Keep in mind nothing is OCed yet, but I plan to very soon.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
BIOS question:

Should I disable spread spectrum? I don't even know what it does really, but I've been doing some searches on it and most people disable it. Keep in mind nothing is OCed yet, but I plan to very soon.

Yes disable spread spectrum. It adjusts the clock generator on the motherboard so your clock speed changes slightly. Enabling spread spectrum helps people that have a lot of EMI in their surroundings, so they do not have problems with other devices. If you OC, you do not want spread spectrum on.


----------



## phurtive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
Yes disable spread spectrum. It adjusts the clock generator on the motherboard so your clock speed changes slightly. Enabling spread spectrum helps people that have a lot of EMI in their surroundings, so they do not have problems with other devices. If you OC, you do not want spread spectrum on.

Thanks! That should also explain why CPU-Z was showing slight fluctuations in the CPU GHz, but we'll see in a moment... turning off now.

Edit: Disabled but I was wrong about those fluctuations going away in CPU-Z. I guess that's normal.


----------



## mav2000

Nope those fluctuations are normal, slight movements in the clockspeed of between 199-200 mhz.

On a different note: Would including good looking and well performing monitoring software out of the box hurt MSI. The software that comes with this board just sucks...the green power thingi and the oc center are both so outdated in looks and functionality its not even funny.

Now if MSI can make afterburner, with a little help from others, I am sure they can make better monitoring software for this board. I like what Evga does and even the Asus software is better, though it looks like crap. The OC center does not even report the right OC's.

It took me a few days to kind of figure out which sensor was where on the board and was really worried about one, before I realised that the thing was showing hot due to it taking temps from the area around the second 16x slot which i use for my video card. Please MSI realise some good software for this board.


----------



## dir_d

Just wanted to say hi and i found this thread after searching google about this board. I have a 965 and ive had a bunch of problems. I have it stable now at 3.7ghz but i wanna push my cpu further. Ive been reading this thread and there is alot of good info. Ive been trying a different combo of everything ive read but i just cant get my computer stable at 3.8Ghz. Now i decided to post to see if anyone has issues like mine.

Right now my computer is stable at 3.7Ghz with 1.392v, NB at [email protected] Ive tried to raise my multiplier to 19 and up the volts but it just wont work. I upped the volts to 1.49 and i run prime95 it stays stable for about 3minutes then the monitor just goes blank. Ive also tried lowering the multi to 16 and upping the FSB to hit 3.8 but same thing. Is this blank screen the MB like a vdroop or is it my OS?

Sorry for wall of text


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Just wanted to say hi and i found this thread after searching google about this board. I have a 965 and ive had a bunch of problems. I have it stable now at 3.7ghz but i wanna push my cpu further. Ive been reading this thread and there is alot of good info. Ive been trying a different combo of everything ive read but i just cant get my computer stable at 3.8Ghz. Now i decided to post to see if anyone has issues like mine.

Right now my computer is stable at 3.7Ghz with 1.392v, NB at [email protected] Ive tried to raise my multiplier to 19 and up the volts but it just wont work. I upped the volts to 1.49 and i run prime95 it stays stable for about 3minutes then the monitor just goes blank. Ive also tried lowering the multi to 16 and upping the FSB to hit 3.8 but same thing. Is this blank screen the MB like a vdroop or is it my OS?

Sorry for wall of text

Using a 64 bit OS will limit the maximum overclock some. However 3.8 should be attainable. Do you know what your temps are when trying to run P95?


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Using a 64 bit OS will limit the maximum overclock some. However 3.8 should be attainable. Do you know what your temps are when trying to run P95?

Hey Ben is the NB alittle high for that chip at 2600? or is that in the normal range?


----------



## dir_d

my temps full load are 53c at 3.8 and then the screen just goes blank. Im not sure if its an actual crash or something else.


----------



## XAnarchy

have you overclocked your graphics card? thats what happens to me when I clock it a little too high, but it comes back again after like 5 seconds saying the drivers crashed. When i go past that it just blue screens.

Speaking of graphics cards i just got my 5770 for my sig rig. Soon to b cross fired but thats in a month or so. Just need to save the pennies and get a mega, get it in a case and ill be on my way to OC town.


----------



## jrock1019

Haven't posted on here in a bit but with the bios update I was able to successfully run my memory at 1600, 7 7 7 20, which is stock for the ram I'm using, it seems to be heating up my idle cpu temps a few degrees, is this normal?


----------



## XAnarchy

Depends what sort of temps are you looking at?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
have you overclocked your graphics card? thats what happens to me when I clock it a little too high, but it comes back again after like 5 seconds saying the drivers crashed. When i go past that it just blue screens.

Speaking of graphics cards i just got my 5770 for my sig rig. Soon to b cross fired but thats in a month or so. Just need to save the pennies and get a mega, get it in a case and ill be on my way to OC town.

My 5870 is stock using the latest drivers from ATI. I have waited as long as 20 seconds but never wait longer than that for the blank screen. I think i might reinstall windows do everything fresh and retry tomorrow. Might even make an XP image that i can throw on real quick for overclocking.


----------



## pij

H Guys,

just joined here - read most pages and wow - lots of info.

Building my first rig this weekend (thats if everything gets here in time!) - all my stuff on order.

Can anyone give me any useful info for this board i.e - what bets bios to use (windows 7)... anything I need to tweak...

I'm coming from an Acer travelmate laptop p4 with onboard graphics to my new build details below!!! think I may see a little improvement!! 

Thanks for any help guys. (great thread btw)


----------



## Toan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britown* 
Yep, and I finally got it to work by trying every USB port until it was recognized. Not sure why but oh well! Thanks for your input!

i have the same exact problem....
for some reason when i try to boot up normally it wont go past the windows is starting screen, but if i boot up in safe mode it goes through fine. ive tried using all the usb ports on the mobo and on the case and still nothing happens anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stangcharger* 
Hey Ben is the NB alittle high for that chip at 2600? or is that in the normal range?

2600 for the NB is not high at all. I actually try to run mine in the range of 2600 - 2900. This seems to be a good range on most of the benchmarks I have done with water cooling and.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
my temps full load are 53c at 3.8 and then the screen just goes blank. Im not sure if its an actual crash or something else.

Well your not running that hot so try increasing your CPU volts a little more. As long as you can keep it under 62c you will be fine.


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Depends what sort of temps are you looking at?

With more analysis on my temps over night it actually looks like its about the same, so everything good! Thank you tho!


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
My 5870 is stock using the latest drivers from ATI. I have waited as long as 20 seconds but never wait longer than that for the blank screen. I think i might reinstall windows do everything fresh and retry tomorrow. Might even make an XP image that i can throw on real quick for overclocking.

Ive got the sapphire 5870 but havent pushed it very much, it seems to run a little hot when under load, around 76C, but its fast! The only problem I've run into is I get really bad tearing and lag when in full screen on opengl programs, (doom 3).


----------



## Gill..

Hours and hours, and I have an insanely clean case (we won't talk about my radiator and state of distilled water - we'll get to it this week)..

first thing noticed, this board is easily 2.5, 3 inches longer than my 780G....

No complaints on the install, minor grubbings would be that they should not have designed the front panel connectors right above those handy little buttons...

didn't even see the temperature monitor last night, it must be hiding below my 4870...I'll have to look at lunch..

screwed around for a bit but this was WAY late into the night...so my only goal was to get into windows.

got in with 550 [email protected] 3.2 with RAM running at 1333. Will tweak that later

BIOS flash to 1.6 at lunch, and then I'm gonna unlock the cores - will give update after lunch.

And yes, will need you guys in a bit.

Wish there was a line by line BIOS settings guide. Ton's more than my 780G offered......

Crossfire??.....as Quint said in Jaws "We're gonna need a bigger boat." - case in this case (no pun intended). This board quickly humbled my mid-sized case.


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
Ive got the sapphire 5870 but havent pushed it very much, it seems to run a little hot when under load, around 76C, but its fast! The only problem I've run into is I get really bad tearing and lag when in full screen on opengl programs, (doom 3).

what are your fan settings set to? my 4870 rarely ever passes 65c under load.


----------



## dir_d

I did a fresh install of win 7 last night and did some tests. i think i might have got it stable at 3.8ghz..well atleast alot more stable than before. I ran prime95 for 20min and the temps rose to about [email protected] So i just backed it down to 3.6ghz and im gonna stay there till i get better cooling. I wanted to go water but that doesnt seem possible with my money situation right now. What would be a better cooler? Scythe push pull or maybe a Prolimatech Megahalems Push Pull?


----------



## pij

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


H Guys,

just joined here - read most pages and wow - lots of info.

Building my first rig this weekend (thats if everything gets here in time!) - all my stuff on order.

Can anyone give me any useful info for this board i.e - what bets bios to use (windows 7)... anything I need to tweak...

I'm coming from an Acer travelmate laptop p4 with onboard graphics to my new build details below!!! think I may see a little improvement!! 

Thanks for any help guys. (great thread btw)



Anyone?


----------



## mduclow

Bios v1.6 official seems to be working well for members right now. So far I haven't noticed any 'bugginess' in it.

Marc


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stangcharger*


what are your fan settings set to? my 4870 rarely ever passes 65c under load.


I've just been running my fans on auto in ati overdrive, I just went in there and set them to 100% to see what it sounded like and I basically started a plane. The auto settings seem to not be changing the fan speeds to keep them lower, what do you keep yours at? Or do you use a third party gpu controller?


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


I've just been running my fans on auto in ati overdrive, I just went in there and set them to 100% to see what it sounded like and I basically started a plane. The auto settings seem to not be changing the fan speeds to keep them lower, what do you keep yours at? Or do you use a third party gpu controller?


keep it at 50-60% and youll do alot better temps.


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
I did a fresh install of win 7 last night and did some tests. i think i might have got it stable at 3.8ghz..well atleast alot more stable than before. I ran prime95 for 20min and the temps rose to about [email protected] So i just backed it down to 3.6ghz and im gonna stay there till i get better cooling. I wanted to go water but that doesnt seem possible with my money situation right now. What would be a better cooler? Scythe push pull or maybe a Prolimatech Megahalems Push Pull?

Scythe Mugen 2 in push/pull seems to be compete pretty well with the Megahalemsn in push/pull. Those temps are actually really high, considering you have an aftermarket cooler. You might want to look into trying to reseat the cpu cooler, with the reapplication of thermal paste and all. I'm running my 955 at 1.49V, and it doesn't surpass 58C.


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
Scythe Mugen 2 in push/pull seems to be compete pretty well with the Megahalemsn in push/pull. Those temps are actually really high, considering you have an aftermarket cooler. You might want to look into trying to reseat the cpu cooler, with the reapplication of thermal paste and all. I'm running my 955 at 1.49V, and it doesn't surpass 58C.

x2

my 945 95w has never passed 55c and my max temp is 72c.


----------



## Gill..

Flashed BIOS to 1.6 (via windows, don't even start with me - I've never once had an issue)









Unlocked the 2 other cores on the 550BE









Overclocked it to 3.6









Have RAM running at 1600....









*All at lunch...







*

It's under water, so the real playing around will start later tonight......watch out - Gilly is on the move!









PS, now I just need BOINC client to recognize the other 2 cores! boo...have to search their forums. I have it crunching 50% of the 4 (or 100% of the 2) until I get home. That should give it a decent first test...









So happy with AMD right now - take that Intel fans... 4 cores with 6 MB L3 cache for $102....saved myself $90 by taking a chance and doing the research!









PPS - is there anything good in the MSI "extras" disk? My asus had nice temperature monitor that doesn't seem to work with this board (I'd assume they'd be same sensors).... are there temperature programs that MSI provides - or should I use something 3rd party (any suggestions - I never looked since Asus one did the job).


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hacksaw907*


Scythe Mugen 2 in push/pull seems to be compete pretty well with the Megahalemsn in push/pull. Those temps are actually really high, considering you have an aftermarket cooler. You might want to look into trying to reseat the cpu cooler, with the reapplication of thermal paste and all. I'm running my 955 at 1.49V, and it doesn't surpass 58C.


These temps are actually cool compared to my initial temps. When i 1st put the Vendetta on with a stock clock i was around 58c full load but after alot of reseating and AS5 now its 52c, [email protected] I think its just the cooler and the fact that its 92mm. I put my hand on the back of the vendetta and you can feel how hot it is with just a push. I think i can drop my temps atleast 5c with 120mm push/pull setup.

Edit..
I was thinking of lapping my 965 but im Scurred


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Edit..
I was thinking of lapping my 965 but im Scurred










I dont blame you, have you got a spare chip lying around? Practice makes perfect, I'd poop myself if i screwed up mine lapping it.

Speaking of which, put a new cooler on my 5050e (used an skt939 4600x2 stock cooler which looks the same as my 955BE cooler exactly). While i was taking the heat sink off, the crappy thermalpaste (MX2) acted as a glue almost and ripped the whole cpu out of the board while it was still clamped down, flung off and i bent some pins. Luckily I was able to bend them back into place using some fine jewlery pliers my mum has and its working fine.

Just thought i'd throw that in there, as we were talking (well I was) about screwing up CPU's.

How would you hold it while your lapping it? I'd be heaps scared of bending pins, its easy to do. It'd be a little different breaking a 300$(AUD)+ CPU compared to a 95$ CPU.


----------



## phurtive

I'm ready to overclock. I just have some questions first, since I havn't done this but once on a P4, from 3.6 to 3.8. At that time I didn't even know the voltage was part of the equation so I never played with it. 4.0 wouldn't post.

Well anyways, I'm ready to OC my Phenom II X4 945 (125W). I am starting with just a small gain, from 3.0 to 3.2. My questions are:

What do you recommend changing, FSB only, multi only, or a combination of both? Also, since I'm only going for 3.2GHz (from 3.0) at this point, does the vcore need any upping at all?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
I'm ready to overclock. I just have some questions first, since I havn't done this but once on a P4, from 3.6 to 3.8. At that time I didn't even know the voltage was part of the equation so I never played with it. 4.0 wouldn't post.

Well anyways, I'm ready to OC my Phenom II X4 945 (125W). I am starting with just a small gain, from 3.0 to 3.2. My questions are:

What do you recommend changing, FSB only, multi only, or a combination of both? Also, since I'm only going for 3.2GHz (from 3.0) at this point, does the vcore need any upping at all?

If you have a Black edition the Multi is easiest / simplest way. From 3.0 - 3.2 you will only need to up your multi once(from 15x to 16x) and you should be fine at stock voltages.


----------



## phurtive

I didn't know the 945 was available as BE.

I just tried this auto overclock to max FSB in the BIOS and it took about 90 seconds, and sure, it increased the FSB from 200 to 320, but it dropped the multi to x9. Now my GHz is less (2.8), time to revert and try it manually.

I'll try the method suggested by G.E.Nauticus even though I don't have a BE.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phurtive*


I didn't know the 945 was available as BE.

I just tried this auto overclock to max FSB in the BIOS and it took about 90 seconds, and sure, it increased the FSB from 200 to 320, but it dropped the multi to x9. Now my GHz is less (2.8), time to revert and try it manually.

I'll try the method suggested by G.E.Nauticus even though I don't have a BE.


You have to overclock by HTT not multiplier on your 945 since its not a BE. You might have to raise your CPU-NB and NB voltage.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

If you can up your Multi passed 15 do it that way, I am not positive if there is a 945BE or not, I Don't recall. If not you will need to up your FSB and play with you HT & NB Multipliers to get stable. Basically Drop you NB & HT multis to 9x then bump the FSB to 213 And see how it runs. If you lower your NB&HT you shouldn't have to mess with voltages yet.


----------



## phurtive

Yeah guys I just realized this in BIOS. x15 was maximum for multi. I upped FSB to 214 instead and didn't touch anything else.

A modest 3.2GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=781926

So far so good. Temps appear to be 1 degreee higher on avg, but I'll run Prime95 and see how it does.

I don't know anything about CPU-NB, NB voltage, or HT Link for that matter. I have never tweaked those settings before as the options were not available on my old P4 660 system (Chaintech Zenith V915P mobo).


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phurtive*


Yeah guys I just realized this in BIOS. x15 was maximum for multi. I upped FSB to 214 instead and didn't touch anything else.

A modest 3.2GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=781926

So far so good. Temps appear to be 1 degreee higher on avg, but I'll run Prime95 and see how it does.

I don't know anything about CPU-NB, NB voltage, or HT Link for that matter. I have never tweaked those settings before as the options were not available on my old P4 660 system (Chaintech Zenith V915P mobo).



Yeah run Prime95 for atleast 2 hours and see how it does, if your getting unstable well take it from there. Personally I always push CPU(even if that means underclocking alone to see what I can get out of it then OC the NB-HT-RAM slowly upping there voltages as well.


----------



## phurtive

So far all is stable, all tests are passing, and the max temp is 49c, 1 degree higher than max on stock settings. Current temp is 47c.

I'm going to let Prime95 run the whole time I'm at my job (I leave now for 9 hours). If its still running and everything passed when I'm home, I'll assume its stable at 3.2.


----------



## SwishaMane

3.2 should be pure yawnage for the chip. Its the RAM that might have a problem as you push it up. That chip should do 3.4 on all stock, but like I said, its a matter of if the RAM can take it.

BTW, whats everyone's opinion on the v1.6 BIOS thus far? Ive been reading the past couple pages since I last posted, and everything seems good with it?

One last note, after searching google a little, I can't seem to get a clear answer on what the options C1E and HPET do? Do they have any relation to overclocking the AM3 socket, or are they of another purpose?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Sorry guys I have not been here for a couple but my internet went out







looks as tho you guys are taking care of one another tho








:


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I dont blame you, have you got a spare chip lying around? Practice makes perfect, I'd poop myself if i screwed up mine lapping it.

Speaking of which, put a new cooler on my 5050e (used an skt939 4600x2 stock cooler which looks the same as my 955BE cooler exactly). While i was taking the heat sink off, the crappy thermalpaste (MX2) acted as a glue almost and ripped the whole cpu out of the board while it was still clamped down, flung off and i bent some pins. Luckily I was able to bend them back into place using some fine jewlery pliers my mum has and its working fine.

Just thought i'd throw that in there, as we were talking (well I was) about screwing up CPU's.

How would you hold it while your lapping it? I'd be heaps scared of bending pins, its easy to do. It'd be a little different breaking a 300$(AUD)+ CPU compared to a 95$ CPU.


Id probably put it on some sort of sturdy foam that I could stick the pins into then shine the holey hell out of it haha


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Id probably put it on some sort of sturdy foam that I could stick the pins into then shine the holey hell out of it haha

Great idea!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Id probably put it on some sort of sturdy foam that I could stick the pins into then shine the holey hell out of it haha

Lol just dont get too excited about the holey part. I'm gussing a big hole in the top of the cpu is a MASSIVE no no xD. Although if its like cars, less metal = lighter weight = faster.

About the bios, can someone point me in the right direction of how to flash the bios. There are different ways on how to do it, someone said that doing a certain type of flash can brick the mb? Is there a correct safer way to flash bios?


----------



## mduclow

I've had good luck with using m-flash inside the bios.

Download the bios file and save only that file to a usb stick that has been fat or fat32 formatted and stick it in your usb port

restart the system and go into the bios, select m-flash, select bios update where it says disabled and then select the usb drive and navigate to the file

hit enter, it will ask if you're sure and continue.

Do not restart the computer, or do this while you are on a o/c. Have everything set to auto normal settings, and let her go.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

I did mine through MSI live from 1.4 to 1.6 inside windows, was flawless for me but i hear others are opposed to it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
I did mine through MSI live from 1.4 to 1.6 inside windows, was flawless for me but i hear others are opposed to it.

I am one of those(personal opinion) just to many possible ways for things to go wrong IMO.


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
So far all is stable, all tests are passing, and the max temp is 49c, 1 degree higher than max on stock settings. Current temp is 47c.

I'm going to let Prime95 run the whole time I'm at my job (I leave now for 9 hours). If its still running and everything passed when I'm home, I'll assume its stable at 3.2.

ehh with stock cooler i was able to get it stable enough to play anything i wanted all day at 3.45ghz. If you have an aftermarket cooler 3.5ghz+ should be cake.

keep HT around 2k.

mines a 95w, but shouldn't be a huge difference. just keep temps around 55c and for sure under 60c. People told me anything above 55c for the 125w chips really start to lose performance.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Can the Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme be rotated on 790FX-GD70 motherboard so it blows hot air at the back of the case?

The pics I've seen online has the orientation pointing up and blocking ram slots..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

you can but you would need a mounting bracket.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
you can but you would need a mounting bracket.

The mounting brackets that come with Thermalright Ultra-120 will not allow this?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
The mounting brackets that come with Thermalright Ultra-120 will not allow this?

I do not belive so as IIRC they use the stock AM mounting hardware.


----------



## ToxicAdam

How is Megahalem? I'm looking for a smaller heatsink.


----------



## mav2000

The pic you posted is the wrong orientation for a Vendetta 2. The cooler should be turned 180 degrees. That pic shows the air either being pulled through the HS or pushed down over the motherboard.

Anyway on your question, you can get a kit to change the orientation. There is an enzotech kit available for like USD5 on ppcs. Check that out.

Megahalem is a massive heatsink, its not small by any strtch of the imagination. If you want small go for the 92 mm one from Thermalright.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
How is Megahalem? I'm looking for a smaller heatsink.

Megahalems can be oriented both vertically and horizontally but you need to buy the AM2 mount since they only include Intel mounting brackets. The TRUE can be oriented vertically but you also need to buy aftermarket "crosshooks".

The Mega is about the same size as the TRUE give or take a cm.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Smaller then the V10 is what I'm looking for. I have a full towel case so I have no problem installing any heatsink. The V10 blocks my CD drives because of its length.. I want to add another drive but can't.

I think I'll go with the Megahalem. I've read a lot of people getting better results over the TRUE.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Can the Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme be rotated on 790FX-GD70 motherboard so it blows hot air at the back of the case?

The pics I've seen online has the orientation pointing up and blocking ram slots..










http://www.frozencpu.com/products/90...c371s441#blank

That should do you good. It'll mount the hsf by clamping it down with the crossbar instead of standard am2/3 clips on sides. The crossbar mounts in both directions. I am about to get one for my Xig S1283. By the way it looks, it should be compatible with almost any cooler,a s long as you carefully look over you're cooler. IF there's a nice sized gap between the start of the fins and the base, this should be perfect.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/90...c371s441#blank

That should do you good. It'll mount the hsf by clamping it down with the crossbar instead of standard am2/3 clips on sides. The crossbar mounts in both directions. I am about to get one for my Xig S1283. By the way it looks, it should be compatible with almost any cooler,a s long as you carefully look over you're cooler. IF there's a nice sized gap between the start of the fins and the base, this should be perfect.

The Megahalems AM2 mounting kit will not fit with the Xigmatek. I tried using that on my old AMD Athlon computer with S1283 just to see and its incompatible. It is a good thing I had a Mega too.


----------



## SwishaMane

BTW, what timings do you guys suggest I try to tighten up my RAM with besides the standard CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS? My current timings are 9-9-9-24-33. I was wondering if I could do 9-9-9-20-30? I don't know the relation each timing has with the one before it. I thought it was based on a pattern. Like, if I knock tRAS from 24 to 20, I;d have to knock tRC from 33 to 29, right? Wrong? I can honestly say the RAM wont do anything BUT 9-9-9 for sure. Ive already tried 8-8-8, and it just dont take,e ven with 1.85v on RAM.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
The Megahalems AM2 mounting kit will not fit with the Xigmatek. I tried using that on my old AMD Athlon computer with S1283 just to see and its incompatible. It is a good thing I had a Mega too.









How exactly is it incompatible tho? It seems as if the crossbar would go right thru middle of Xig, and the pressure of tightening it down should hold it. Is it a matter of the crossbar doesn't go down enough, or what? I will do what it takes to mod the mount if its a small problem. I have no problem fabricating and modding to get it to work.


----------



## Gill..

Here's my opinion of 1.6 (noob to the board)....this things insane: here's my brag post from the 550 BE club thread - I unlocked my cores today successfully with this board and that BIOS:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ml#post7459211

DDR3 noob who bought 2000 RAM intentionally as it's breezing along at 1700 at 8 timings....oohh yeah (in Koolaid Man Voice)









2300 NB... and I'm not satisfied? ...nice..









I don't listen to the "designed for Intel" crap. RAM is RAM is RAM..

Still would like to try to get to 2000....but don't want to lower multi.. It wouldn't allow me to pick anything higher than 1600 - did I miss anything? I'll try to get stable first...

so far so good!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
How exactly is it incompatible tho? It seems as if the crossbar would go right thru middle of Xig, and the pressure of tightening it down should hold it. Is it a matter of the crossbar doesn't go down enough, or what? I will do what it takes to mod the mount if its a small problem. I have no problem fabricating and modding to get it to work.

There are two little holes on the crossbar that fit on top of the Mega. If you could drill new holes into the crossbar, put long enough screws with a small nut and washer, then it might work on the Xiggy.


----------



## phurtive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stangcharger*


ehh with stock cooler i was able to get it stable enough to play anything i wanted all day at 3.45ghz. If you have an aftermarket cooler 3.5ghz+ should be cake.

keep HT around 2k.

mines a 95w, but shouldn't be a huge difference. just keep temps around 55c and for sure under 60c. People told me anything above 55c for the 125w chips really start to lose performance.


I'm gonna stick with 3.2GHz for now. It was stable for 9 hours on Prime95. max temp 49c. In a couple days I'll go for 3.5.









How do I update my club entry?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=782484


----------



## XAnarchy

I think i just got 3.727 stable on my first crack at it... Running OCCT stability test and everything seems to be fine. Temps so far seem to be at 62 though, is that safe? Sadly i need to up to ram speed and tighten the timings but will do that when this baby is stable first.

I did it through AMD Overdrive though, is that bad? Should i do it in bios instead?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=782816

Let me know if theres something i should change or do differently need all the critism i can get









*EDIT* Im using the stock cooler with fans all around the mobo, my sig lies. Definately going to need to get water or a mega.


----------



## Bliksem

You should try to have your CPU temp under 60 in loads. But whatever you choose to replace your stock cooler, your temp should go down a bit. I'm not really a fan of AMD Overdrive. I prefer bios when overlocking but that's my preference.


----------



## XAnarchy

is there any benefit to using bios to overclock?


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


Here's my opinion of 1.6 (noob to the board)....this things insane: here's my brag post from the 550 BE club thread - I unlocked my cores today successfully with this board and that BIOS:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ml#post7459211

DDR3 noob who bought 2000 RAM intentionally as it's breezing along at 1700 at 8 timings....oohh yeah (in Koolaid Man Voice)









2300 NB... and I'm not satisfied? ...nice..









I don't listen to the "designed for Intel" crap. RAM is RAM is RAM..

Still would like to try to get to 2000....but don't want to lower multi.. It wouldn't allow me to pick anything higher than 1600 - did I miss anything? I'll try to get stable first...

so far so good!


You won't make it to 2000 on your ram. The IMC is the limiting factor for that. I would bet the best you could do for 24/7 use would be around 1800 max and that is usually where the IMC starts becoming unstable. I have seen a little over 1900 during a bench session (not mine but screenshots of someone else) but I have yet to see 2000.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


H Guys,

just joined here - read most pages and wow - lots of info.

Building my first rig this weekend (thats if everything gets here in time!) - all my stuff on order.

Can anyone give me any useful info for this board i.e - what bets bios to use (windows 7)... anything I need to tweak...

I'm coming from an Acer travelmate laptop p4 with onboard graphics to my new build details below!!! think I may see a little improvement!! 

Thanks for any help guys. (great thread btw)


I would start with the latest official bios which is 1.6.

As far as giving useful info, well the best thing to do is to just install everything and start playing with it then come ask specific questions. The board has lots of features and it would take a long time to cover all of it.

Welcome to the forums btw


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


There are two little holes on the crossbar that fit on top of the Mega. If you could drill new holes into the crossbar, put long enough screws with a small nut and washer, then it might work on the Xiggy.


Oh, so the crossbar mounts to the megahlem, then mounts to the socket? I thought it did more of a clamp between the hsf base and the cpu ihs. What if I were to place something in between the crossbar and the base of the xig, could it THEN be used to clamp it down? Like a thicker little piece of ,metal, just enough to create a clamping effect from the crossbar? Once held down, the Xig shouldn't go anywhere.

Just to add my two cents on the v1.6 BIOS, I am not fond of it. With v1.5 I was able to use the ACC option to make my 3.8 perfectly stable, and now it doesn't allow it to post. I'm still at 3.8ghz as of right now, BUT, Ive yet to test it, and I don't plan to. If my rig doesn't BSOD randomly or during 3D gaming, I consider it stable, whether or not it passes an 8 hour Prime95 or not. I don't want to stress this chip anymore than I have to get where Im at.

Nobody know what C1E and HPET do? I'll research more I guess. I disabled all of it,a nd have yet to see any negative results...


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Oh, so the crossbar mounts to the megahlem, then mounts to the socket? I thought it did more of a clamp between the hsf base and the cpu ihs. What if I were to place something in between the crossbar and the base of the xig, could it THEN be used to clamp it down? Like a thicker little piece of ,metal, just enough to create a clamping effect from the crossbar? Once held down, the Xig shouldn't go anywhere.

Just to add my two cents on the v1.6 BIOS, I am not fond of it. With v1.5 I was able to use the ACC option to make my 3.8 perfectly stable, and now it doesn't allow it to post. I'm still at 3.8ghz as of right now, BUT, Ive yet to test it, and I don't plan to. If my rig doesn't BSOD randomly or during 3D gaming, I consider it stable, whether or not it passes an 8 hour Prime95 or not. I don't want to stress this chip anymore than I have to get where Im at.

Nobody know what C1E and HPET do? I'll research more I guess. I disabled all of it,a nd have yet to see any negative results...


The crossbar on the Xiggy is also too high from the mounting plate. The gap is much larger than on the Mega. The Xiggy's base is thicker than the Mega's base. There are also these 2 circle nipples on the bottom of the crossbar that only fits with the Mega. The Mega has holes higher up where as the Xiggy has holes lower and spaced wider apart. You would have to cut those nipples off (lol this sounds so bad







).

C1E saves energy by lower the multiplier and vcore. HPET is for multimedia stuff like videos so things stay in sync better.


----------



## SwishaMane

Got ya... hm, trying to think how I can mod the thing now. Might have to break the old dremel out. Thanks for filling me in. There any other conversion kits for this idea then? I heard a member hear sells them, but they seem "home made" and I'm kinda of skeptical.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I would start with the latest official bios which is 1.6.

As far as giving useful info, well the best thing to do is to just install everything and start playing with it then come ask specific questions. The board has lots of features and it would take a long time to cover all of it.

Welcome to the forums btw









MSI is on 1.6 bios already?! I just updated to 1.5 last month... updating the bios is scary for me. I know you don't have to update if everything is running fine but I have a complex about these things, lol


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I would start with the latest official bios which is 1.6.

As far as giving useful info, well the best thing to do is to just install everything and start playing with it then come ask specific questions. The board has lots of features and it would take a long time to cover all of it.

Welcome to the forums btw









Thanks mate, just waiting for gpu and mobo to come (hopefully tomorrow) and then I stick it all together! (nervous - first build)..

Will let you know how I go on.

Thanks man.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I think i just got 3.727 stable on my first crack at it... Running OCCT stability test and everything seems to be fine. Temps so far seem to be at 62 though, is that safe? Sadly i need to up to ram speed and tighten the timings but will do that when this baby is stable first.

I did it through AMD Overdrive though, is that bad? Should i do it in bios instead?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=782816

Let me know if theres something i should change or do differently need all the critism i can get









*EDIT* Im using the stock cooler with fans all around the mobo, my sig lies. Definately going to need to get water or a mega.


Something isn't stable, not sure if its my clock or gpu. Will be going through bios and ocing it through there. I want atleast a 3.8ghz OC!

Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Free mega plx?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Something isn't stable, not sure if its my clock or gpu. Will be going through bios and ocing it through there. I want atleast a 3.8ghz OC!

Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Free mega plx?

Here's an amazing guide from *chew**

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240

Helped me a lot to get my 955 to 3.8 and NB 2600 / RAM 1600.


----------



## dir_d

REP from me thanks for that..**** his voltage is soo low for 3.8 i wonder whats making my system unstable


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
REP from me thanks for that..**** his voltage is soo low for 3.8 i wonder whats making my system unstable

It was one of the first batches and needed less volts than newer chips








You probably need a lil more.


----------



## XAnarchy

Ya thats epic thanks a heap for that. Do you know what the number of the chip is, or round abouts?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Ya thats epic thanks a heap for that. Do you know what the number of the chip is, or round abouts?


No clue. Mine was CACYC AC0911BPMW


----------



## SwishaMane

Mine's CACYC, but I can't recall the rest. VERY nice stepping so far, and low volts. 3.8 @1.375. Full ddr3 1600 speed, 2400 nb, 2000 htt... 1.2v

This system is not too shabby...


----------



## dir_d

Guess i got a bum 965 then that or something is making it crash. Still dont get bluescreen just lockups lines on the screen and some just blank screens. I really dont know what it is.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Guess i got a bum 965 then that or something is making it crash. Still dont get bluescreen just lockups lines on the screen and some just blank screens. I really dont know what it is.


Lockups and black screen usually means not enough volts for CPU. Bump Vcore a bit. 
965 required more volts.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Lockups and black screen usually means not enough volts for CPU. Bump Vcore a bit. 
965 required more volts.


That means i dont have the cooling for it because at 3.8 im just about at 1.5v but its just too hot. looks like i need that Megahalems Push/Pull setup to get to 4.0


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


That means i dont have the cooling for it because at 3.8 im just about at 1.5v but its just too hot. looks like i need that Megahalems Push/Pull setup to get to 4.0


Ouch! 1.5V is kinda high. You definitely need Mega and couple of good high pressure fans or water.


----------



## ToxicAdam

ah man, I didn't know you switch to Intel on us, McDown


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
ah man, I didn't know you switch to Intel on us, McDown

It wasn't planned. Just got offered cheap i7 and I couldn't refuse








Actually I was just about to buy 965.


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
That means i dont have the cooling for it because at 3.8 im just about at 1.5v but its just too hot. looks like i need that Megahalems Push/Pull setup to get to 4.0

Dir D -...

whats that screen like?? My Asus arrives from amazon today!!...


----------



## phurtive

I made it to 3.4GHz!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784630

But my ultimate goal is... 4GHz!

I think I'm being too cautious. I check the temps so often. Maybe that's a good thing. Temp is hovering around 37c as I type this.

Now how do I change the vcore? It is stuck on auto and is greyed out, along with the other voltage settings, except for DRAM and NB.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


REP from me thanks for that..**** his voltage is soo low for 3.8 i wonder whats making my system unstable


That voltage is the difference between 32 bit and 64 bit. On stock volts I can get between 3800 and 3900 with 32 bit. On 64 bit it's 1.5+ to be stable on 3900 and that is on water.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
I made it to 3.4GHz!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784630

But my ultimate goal is... 4GHz!

I think I'm being too cautious. I check the temps so often. Maybe that's a good thing. Temp is hovering around 37c as I type this.

Now how do I change the vcore? It is stuck on auto and is greyed out, along with the other voltage settings, except for DRAM and NB.

Good job, buddy!








You should be able to get close to 3.8Ghz by just increasing your volts some. Keep an eye on temps at load when increasing volts, and as long as you stay under 60c (limit is 62c, but they can be a bit buggy over 56c when o/c'ed) you'll be just fine.

Keep us posted as to how you do.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

So i might not have got a bum chip then..just using the wrong OS. I wonder if there is a way to get rid of my 965 when the C3 steppings come out. That should help us 64bit folks alot...so they say


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


You won't make it to 2000 on your ram. The IMC is the limiting factor for that. I would bet the best you could do for 24/7 use would be around 1800 max and that is usually where the IMC starts becoming unstable. I have seen a little over 1900 during a bench session (not mine but screenshots of someone else) but I have yet to see 2000.


Yeah, I'm thinking you're right - I had to back down to 210 FSB and slightly under 3.8.

Gonna turn the EC1 off after reading recent post about it.

Have to clean my rad/water - then I'm gonna try upping everything again. You guys all thinking keep HT at 2000? I'm at over 2100 now and 2300 on NB.

What if I lower the HT to 2000 and up the NB to 2600 - think that will help too? I think all my voltages are fine now - at lunch my system has been fine - running 95% usage on BOINC no crashed in 16 plus hours (62C reading)..

Note I have an unlocked 550BE - so the temperature sensors are all messed anyways...I'm living by the seat of my pants with this chip (which is insanely awesome btw!!!)

Also - do you guys use any of those extra volt tweaks in the memory settings (seems to give it more juice when needed)...

We absolutely do need a complete BIOS post/thread attached to this... damn thing is huge with SOOOOO many options..


----------



## pij

just doing my first build wondered if anyone can help. from my antec 902 I have a ac97 cable but unsure where on the gd70 board to goes??/ also the hd audio cable.... thanks guys


----------



## SwishaMane

I cant even get my system port post on anything over 2400nb, no matter the bios.


----------



## phurtive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Good job, buddy!








You should be able to get close to 3.8Ghz by just increasing your volts some. Keep an eye on temps at load when increasing volts, and as long as you stay under 60c (limit is 62c, but they can be a bit buggy over 56c when o/c'ed) you'll be just fine.

Keep us posted as to how you do.

Marc

Thanks for the tips.







How do I change the volts in the bios?







Mine is stuck on 'auto' and I can't change it.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I cant even get my system port post on anything over 2400nb, no matter the bios.

Did you bump CPU-NB voltage? If not do so. 1.30-1.45V is fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
Thanks for the tips.







How do I change the volts in the bios?







Mine is stuck on 'auto' and I can't change it.

Use "+" and "-" keys


----------



## phurtive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
just doing my first build wondered if anyone can help. from my antec 902 I have a ac97 cable but unsure where on the gd70 board to goes??/ also the hd audio cable.... thanks guys

Plug HD audio or AC97 (either one will work but go with HD audio to be safe since its newer and better) into the *JAUD1* connector on the mobo (bottom left next to the blue JCOM1 one). The mobo has onboard HD audio by Realtek, but don't forget you will need the Realtek drivers.


----------



## pij

Just a quick one guys - when I built my first pc today the first 2 ram slots were blocked so I had to use 3 and 4 (blue ones)... is this ok??... will everything still work ok?...


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, i tried cpu-nb at 1.4v, and its runnign at 2800 now. Thinking about trying for 4ghz again. What's another couple options i might have for 4ghz stable? Whats PLL voltage, and some of the other options mean? cpu - nb vdd, etc...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


Just a quick one guys - when I built my first pc today the first 2 ram slots were blocked so I had to use 3 and 4 (blue ones)... is this ok??... will everything still work ok?...


The blue ones are fine...actually i think you are supposed to use those 1st


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Well, i tried cpu-nb at 1.4v, and its runnign at 2800 now. Thinking about trying for 4ghz again. What's another couple options i might have for 4ghz stable? Whats PLL voltage, and some of the other options mean? cpu - nb vdd, etc...


First make sure the system is 100% stable. 3hrs of Prime95 blend test highly recommended.


----------



## dir_d

After alot of reading I have decided if im gonna get to 4.0 i need Megahalems with just 1 120x38 fan. Question is now, How many high performance high static pressure fans are PWM? I dont wanna buy a fan controller for 1 fan since all my fans are manually controlled(Antec 1200).

Edit...Think i found one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...58%3Cbr%20/%3E

I think it should be good to get this volt hungry 965 cool with this board, what do you think?


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


After alot of reading I have decided if im gonna get to 4.0 i need Megahalems with just 1 120x38 fan. Question is now, How many high performance high static pressure fans are PWM? I dont wanna buy a fan controller for 1 fan since all my fans are manually controlled(Antec 1200).

Edit...Think i found one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...58%3Cbr%20/%3E

I think it should be good to get this volt hungry 965 cool with this board, what do you think?


Looks good (of course if you don't mind sound of jet plain taking off







)


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


After alot of reading I have decided if im gonna get to 4.0 i need Megahalems with just 1 120x38 fan. Question is now, How many high performance high static pressure fans are PWM? I dont wanna buy a fan controller for 1 fan since all my fans are manually controlled(Antec 1200).

Edit...Think i found one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...58%3Cbr%20/%3E

I think it should be good to get this volt hungry 965 cool with this board, what do you think?


I would get this fan instead, Its a panaflo which is a really nice fan but its about $9 cheaper. But yes be warned as McDown said your case will be very, very, _very_ loud.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


I would get this fan instead, Its a panaflo which is a really nice fan but its about $9 cheaper. But yes be warned as McDown said your case will be very, very, _very_ loud.


I was thinking about that fan too but he wanted PWM fan.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


I was thinking about that fan too but he wanted PWM fan.


Never heard of PWM they any good? At $24 they better be lol...


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Never heard of PWM they any good? At $24 they better be lol...


PWM fans have 4 pin connector for cpu fan header and can be controlled automatically by motherboard. GD70 aloud to tune it very nice, way better than any board I've ever used.


----------



## dir_d

It shouldnt get that loud but im gonna set it to something like 87.5% fan @50c or something like that. It should stay in the quiet region until i benchmark or play a really strenuous game. 99% of the time have my beyerdynamic DT770 pro headphones on which i cant hear anything with those things on anyways.


----------



## phurtive

After toying with it all day I've worked my way up to 3.7







but it is unstable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=786244

3.7 is the maximum FSB before Windows crashes to blue screen on startup. Also, any increase in the NB mhz at this FSB will also crash on startup. NB and HT both at 1976 mhz.

So with 3.7 ghz Prime95 crashes to blue screen in about 10 seconds after starting the torture blend test. Sometimes worker 4 gets an error first. Crysis crashes to desktop after playing for about 5 minutes. All core temps are fine. A min of 36c and max of 42c on current uptime.

All voltages are stock but I'm not sure which ones to change.

CPU VDD Voltage








CPU-NB VDD Voltage








CPU Voltage <--- isn't this the important one? 1.35 stock
NB Voltage
HT Link Voltage

Which ones? I played with the voltages a little but Windows kept crashing on startup when I did. Blue screens dumping memory. Probably because I didn't do them right.

I'd really like to get this 3.7 stable so any help appreciated!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Anyone want to chime into this thread...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-question.html


----------



## phurtive

My system does not agree with voltage changes. It results in blue screens. So I went with the highest stable FSB on stock volts.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=787330

3.5 ghz. 8hrs stable on Prime95. Max temps 52c. Idle 36c. Not too bad


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
After toying with it all day I've worked my way up to 3.7







but it is unstable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=786244

3.7 is the maximum FSB before Windows crashes to blue screen on startup. Also, any increase in the NB mhz at this FSB will also crash on startup. NB and HT both at 1976 mhz.

So with 3.7 ghz Prime95 crashes to blue screen in about 10 seconds after starting the torture blend test. Sometimes worker 4 gets an error first. Crysis crashes to desktop after playing for about 5 minutes. All core temps are fine. A min of 36c and max of 42c on current uptime.

All voltages are stock but I'm not sure which ones to change.

CPU VDD Voltage








CPU-NB VDD Voltage








CPU Voltage <--- isn't this the important one? 1.35 stock
NB Voltage
HT Link Voltage

Which ones? I played with the voltages a little but Windows kept crashing on startup when I did. Blue screens dumping memory. Probably because I didn't do them right.

I'd really like to get this 3.7 stable so any help appreciated!









Im new at this just like you ive done alot of readings but i could still be wrong. I would like someone to chime in right away if they think what im saying might not be correct. With that said i think that your Ram is overclocked alot and could be causing your stability problem. From what i understand Lockups and blank screens are due to lack of CPU Voltage but your not getting that. Your Ram is overclocked and i know theres a link between it and your NB. 1st i would try raising your NB voltage more and see if you can get it stable, if not i would lower the ram ratio and try again.


----------



## Mastiffman

swishamane,

PLL stands for Phase Lock Loop which can be tuned to either add or subtract slight voltage to the core frequency to stablize it for better overclocking. It seems that it something a bit newer to the AMD sence, although a few select AMD board in the past have had it. intel users are pretty familiar with this option as it has been implemented for some time with intel boards. From what I understand......

It does work quit well. I have dabbled a bit in it, but I would like to become more familiar with it before giving any solid advice.


----------



## pij

Im running stable at 3.7 by just increasing multiplier. Temps idle at 29 and load 39 so far... have not run prime yet but will do tomz.

Can anyone help me set up my timings for my ram please - be nice.. I am proper noob.

Thanks


----------



## chas1723

I received this as a free addon at newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...he%20sy124010l

I would like to attach it to my northbridge heatsink. How would you guys recommend doing this?


----------



## mduclow

* I know this is a looooonng post, but PLEASE read it and help me if you can*

I've been having issues with my rig, some of you have already offered some assistance - thanks for that - and it is still baffling me.

Please, if there are any masters at o/c'ing that can help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. I must be missing some important piece, which is entirely possible.

Here's the deal:
Everything, except the hard disks, is brand new, bought in the last 4 weeks. I have been building systems for myself, friends and family over the last 20 years, so I'm comfortable with all of this (pretty much I know what I don't know).









Ok, here's where the problems come in. I can't get a decent stable O/C to save my life. *I think it might be driver related.*

I set everything to stock, and stayed up all night Wednesday to try and put this thing to bed once and for all. 
I ran the memory through it's clocking and tested in _memtest86+_ on each try and let it run one pass. I figured that should be fine.

To me stable means I can use it as I want and not worry about bsod's or re-booting etc... So, I figure if it passes _IntelBurn_ on high for 20 runs and _memtest_ then I should be fine for everyday use. No video rendering or gaming for me, CS4 Master Coll. and Lightroom are the most intensive programs I use.

The ram clocks in at 1680Mhz, 7-7-7-16-27-1t @ 1.75v (it might have been fine with a little less volts, but that's what I tested it at), and it held like a champ through one full pass of _memtest_ (25 mins. ~).

Moving on to the NB. 
Here I run into a surprise. I assumed I would be able to run the NB to around 2800 or more. I have an aftermarket cooler on the NB (don't even ask how I managed it with the HT/SB connected via the pipe to the NB), and I didn't break or cut anything, it never tops about 32c, usually idling between 24c-27c and loading at about 27c-32c. I was able to get the NB to hold an _IntelBurn_ on high for 10 passes @ 2604Mhz by running up the speed and volts as necessary (1.325v), but it wouldn't even post past that, no matter what. Everything else was stock settings or under-clocked a touch, including the ram (ran that at 1066mhz with the same settings above except 1.65v) as I clocked each piece. However, the bios is a bit buggy at this speed. I assumed it needed a slight voltage tweaking (it did pass 10 runs of _IntelBurn_ on high), and I moved on to the CPU.

The CPU. 
I have decent water cooling, it never topped 51c no matter how high I tried it (and I've tried 1.6v







). It passed _IintelBurn_ @ 4.04Ghz at 1.56v. Temps range, under full load, from 38c-52c, depending on how much voltage I'm giving it.

The volts. 
I use the CPU-VID (1st option in the bios) as high as I need for CPU voltage increases, and then add in the CPU v (3rd option in the bios, the 'offset') if I want more than 1.550. 
I use the CPU-NB VID (2nd option in the bios) for the NB clocks, and have the NB core v (down closer to the bottom in the bios) up to 1.24v with the higher clocks, but I have even tried bumping it all the way to 1.4v. 
Ram is anywhere between 1.65v and 1.75v depending on the speed, usually 1.65-1.7v, as I don't run it much over 1640Mhz, usually even lower, but I would like to be able to run it at 1680Mhz if I could get everything else stable enough to allow me that.

Ok, here's where the problem comes in. I have all the clocks written down with the v's needed to sustain each incremental speed, all the way up to each components max.
I set the bios to 202mhz, CPU @ 20x, NB @ 13x, HT @ 9x and the ram at 1616Mhz (1:4), 7-7-7-16-27-1t, 1.75v (probably more than it needed, but I didn't think it would effect stability, as it needed it once I got past 1640Mhz during testing (1.7v failed _memtest_, and I went right to 1.75v).

I'm a bit bummed that this is all I'm getting out of the NB and the CPU, but hey, I am running a 64-bit O/S, so I am at least happy to have broken the 4.0Ghz barrier, stable, for the money I've spent building this. That was the main reason for this build, to break 4.0Ghz.

No game, it's buggy as hell in the post and crashes within 10 minutes in Windows, and I'm not doing anything more than surfing the net. I do have the video card clocked to 1005 and 1100, but it has passed _Vantage_ @ 1015 and 1145, so I'm assuming this shouldn't be an issue (It never goes above 57c, ever, usually staying well under 54c). And, I have taken it back to stock speeds, same issues. *So, it's not the card, drivers maybe? I'm using CCC v9.9 for 7 x64.*

Ok, I clock it down, and figure I'll start pushing components up one at a time and see where it's having issues. The long story short is that I can't even get 3.94Ghz, and 2.44Ghz NB stable, even at higher voltages than they passed the stress tests at!



















































Any time I try the NB at about 2585+ it suffers post issues, won't post, needs a few reboots to post, or if I wait, it tells me the overclock failed. Seriously, ****??? Didn't I _just_ test every piece individually and get higher speeds stable?

I ran _IntelBurn_ on 3.434 CPU (auto v), 2.02 HT (auto v), 2.424 NB (v core-down bottom-auto, and CPU-NB VID @ 1.2875 - 2.46 had previously passed at 1.25v BTW) and ram @1616, 7-7-7-16-27-1t, 1.7v. It passed fine at these settings . I then went right to 3.94 at 1.4875v (it had preiously passed 3.98 @ 1.500v). It failed at about 6-8 runs in on two attempts.

Also, just for the record, my vdrop/vdroop is about .024v, that seems like a lot to me, but not huge. Is there any way to minimize the vdrop/vdroop on this board?

As soon as I get a decent clock to pass stress tests, I'm getting random reboots in Windows (surfing the net, nothing stressing), lines across the screen reboots, no bsod's at all, and I don't know what that means.

For the Record, I have all the most updated driver installed, but none of the Windows requested drivers. I can provide versions if needed.

It passed _IntelBurn_, 20 runs on high, @ 3.94 - 1.525v, 2.424 - 1.2875v, 2.02 auto, 1616 7-7-7-16-27-1t 1.7v while I was writing this. But, just now failed (twice) at 3.866 - 1.4875v, NB 2508 - 1.325v, HT 1880 - auto v, and ram 1672 - 1.75v, 7-7-7-16-27-1t.

*PLEASE*, someone give me the magic pill for this ailing rig!







I just don't understand why it passes stress tests, and then gets all buggy in Windows, nor can I understand why I can't ever get a clock to hold in Windows over about 3.94Ghz~ or over 2.585Ghz on the NB.

*Thanks everyone for actually reading this way too loooonngg post!!*









Marc


----------



## McDown

First think you should try is relax RAM timings a bit. 7-7-7-24-31 should give you more stability.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Also, just for the record, my vdrop/vdroop is about .024v, that seems like a lot to me, but not huge. Is there any way to minimize the vdrop/vdroop on this board?

As soon as I get a decent clock to pass stress tests, I'm getting random reboots in Windows (surfing the net, nothing stressing), lines across the screen reboots, no bsod's at all, and I don't know what that means.

For the Record, I have all the most updated driver installed, but none of the Windows requested drivers. I can provide versions if needed.


This part right here hit home for me i have the same problems no BSODs just lockups freezes and vdroop during prime95. I really hope you can get this resolved so you can tell me how to get it resolved also.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


First think you should try is relax RAM timings a bit. 7-7-7-24-31 should give you more stability.


I should really thank for just reading the post, much less actually responding!









So, then what is memtest for? 
I was under the impression if it passes memtest, it's stable, regardless of other components clocks. Not true? 
If that is the case, would you mind explaining that to me so I will understand why. I actually ran memtest at those settings with the NB at like 2440 or something a few hours ago just to be sure that combination was ok.

Thanks for the suggestion, going to try it right now. Will update.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Ok, so I went and changed the settings to 200Mhz, CPU 20x (it had passed higher), NB 13x, and HT 10x. CPU VID 1.56, NB 1.325 & 1.2, HT auto and ram at 1:4 7-7-7-24-31-1t, 1.65v.

First thing it took two restarts to post, but then went right into Windows. Ok, we may be on to something.









Tried _IntelBurn_, and it froze up on the fourth pass,







I didn't even realize it was frozen till I noticed _Speedfan_ was not doing it's refresh thing every nanosecond.

I will get back to the slate and retry my slower clocks, see if the settings hold with what I reached the other night and will let you know.

I'm going to try this initially with the ram at 1066, 7-7-7-24-40-1.65v, as 40 was the default setting.

Will keep you posted.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. I'm not sure this is _all_ of my problems, but possibly a good chunk of them.

Marc

*EDIT:* I have heard that the Ph II's x4 need/want the NB core v (the one near the bottom) to be at 1.2v, not 1.1v as a starting point. Is this correct? Anyone else heard that, and can confirm yes or no?


----------



## Mastiffman

mduclow,

You must remember that you have to allow time for the speeds to burn in.

First of all, memtest Only test for errors. Just because it does throw any errors in memtest, doesn't mean that it's stable. Prime95 on Blend will tell you if it's stable. Make sure that you Prime with Small FFT's first to ensure that your CPU OC is stable. As long as you pass a good 10-12hrs on Prime with Small FFT's then move to the Prime Blend test. If it fails then you know that you have an issue with an unhappy CPUNB or Memory.

I would even try to CL 8 to see if that will lesson the stress and enable a blend pass or two at least. If that doesn't work then I would bump the CPU-NB to 1.425 and leave it. Try around 1.25-1.35 on your NB.

I'm not sure if you realize this (or how many endusers of this board do) but your Dram volatage is also a "reserve" volatge for the CPU-NB..... So don't be affraid to try up to 1.8v on your Dram Voltage.

I have found that this makes a Big difference when it comes to Getting the Ram higher.

I have 2000MHz Ram that needs higher than it's reccommended voltage to hit 1775+. I have had it as high as 1832MHz but I was pumping the volts through it.

The CPU-NB on these chips should be able to easily hit 2600MHz without anymore than 1.35v (1.3v is stock) 1.4v 1.45v will enable 2800 - 2875Mhz. You need 1.5v- 1.55v to hit 2900- 2925Mhz and I haven't been able to hit above 3000MHz on CPU-NB with any volts . I can get into windows But it reboots within 30-45seconds.

Anyway, when you are OCing everything at the same time, it's going to be very tough to hit close to the same speeds that you achieved when OCing them all seperate. It puts more more stress on them when they're all OCing together. By themselves, they don't the stress of the others because they're operating at stock speeds and volts.

You just have to find a happy medium between the group.

For instance; I can hit 4GHz with my CPU by it self. 2950MHz with my NB, by it self. 1792MHZ Ram (4Gb) by itself. But all together is a different story. Right now I'm trying to get:

CPU 3.6Ghz (300*12) @ 1.49v
CPU-NB 2.7GHz (300*9) @ 1.425v
2x2Gb of RAM 1600Mhz 8-8-8-28-34-1T @ 2.05v
HT 2.1GHz -2.7GHz @ 1.2v(stock) -1.3v

Yesterday I could only get 1 core to manage to prime on blend for over 5 hours. But today I have 3 cores Solid on Blend for 7+.

So my final thoughts on this post would be to be patient and keep at it! It pays off.

SORRY FOR SUCH A LONG POST AS WELL!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
mduclow,

You must remember that you have to allow time for the speeds to burn in.

I did not know that, at all. I'm more of a noob in this game than I realized, I guess.








Could you elaborate a bit more for me? What do you mean, how long?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I'm not sure if you realize this (or how many endusers of this board do) but your Dram volatage is also a "reserve" volatge for the CPU-NB..... So don't be affraid to try up to 1.8v on your Dram Voltage.

I did not know that either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
The CPU-NB on these chips should be able to easily hit 2600MHz without anymore than 1.35v (1.3v is stock) 1.4v 1.45v will enable 2800 - 2875Mhz. You need 1.5v- 1.55v to hit 2900- 2925Mhz and I haven't been able to hit above 3000MHz on CPU-NB with any volts . I can get into windows But it reboots within 30-45seconds.

Are you saying that when I go into the bios and adjust the CPU-NB VID that the starting point should be 1.3v, and anything under that is under-volting? Also, are you saying that up to 1.55v on the CPU-NB VID is ok, meaning not too much? And should I just leave the 'NB Voltage (v)' at auto?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Anyway, when you are OCing everything at the same time, it's going to be very tough to hit close to the same speeds that you achieved when OCing them all seperate. It puts more more stress on them when they're all OCing together. By themselves, they don't the stress of the others because they're operating at stock speeds and volts.

You just have to find a happy medium between the group.

Makes sense, but a guy had told me to clock them all separate and then you know your limits. I must have not understood what he meant, and he probably thought I knew more about this than I do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yesterday I could only get 1 core to manage to prime on blend for over 5 hours. But today I have 3 cores Solid on Blend for 7+.

Ok, I guess I don't have the foggiest idea what Prime95 is, or is for. I have never used it (I did download it) because I don't have the patience.









I figure if it passes these tests (like IntelBurn - it is a quick test), then I will be fine with my daily needs on the computer.

@McDown rep+, thanks for the advice on the memory.

... same for you Mastiffman, thanks for the help in understanding this.

Marc


----------



## chas1723

I just got the new version of Everest which updates my temp sensors. I now have the NB sensor available on it. It is showing that it idles at around 60*. This seems too high to me. Everything else on my system runs cool. My CPU is currently 29* and my vid is 38*. I guess I need to take the heatsink off the NB/SB and add MX-2 to it and also check to see if the heatsink needs to be lapped just a little. Do you think the temp on my NB is high and would MX-2 be OK to use on it? I have used it on my cpu and vid card.


----------



## dir_d

Im convinced theres something wrong with my system...I hate this 965 i cant get it stable at 3.8 no matter what. Within seconds of pressing start on prime95 the system goes to a black screen and freezes. I really want to return this chip....got it from newegg

To show you how bad it is...i can do 18.5multi which is 3.7ghz @1.4v but i cant get it stable at 3.8 1.4 thru 1.5v. Ive tried 19xmulti down to 16 multi and uppin the HT but it dosent work


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Im convinced theres something wrong with my system...I hate this 965 i cant get it stable at 3.8 no matter what. Within seconds of pressing start on prime95 the system goes to a black screen and freezes. I really want to return this chip....got it from newegg

To show you how bad it is...i can do 18.5multi which is 3.7ghz @1.4v but i cant get it stable at 3.8 1.4 thru 1.5v. Ive tried 19xmulti down to 16 multi and uppin the HT but it dosent work


Sorry guys but I've been busy again








dir_d: try 19 x 200 @ 1.54, CPU-NB 1.3. watch your temps carefully , CPU, core, NB and MB, and let me know how that works I will be back on later tonight to give any help i possibly can but I am still in the middle of some crap....

I will also be looking into a way to kill some of the vdroop more on that later.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Sorry guys but I've been busy again








dir_d: try 19 x 200 @ 1.54, CPU-NB 1.3. watch your temps carefully , CPU, core, NB and MB, and let me know how that works I will be back on later tonight to give any help i possibly can but I am still in the middle of some crap....

I will also be looking into a way to kill some of the vdroop more on that later.

I cant i dont have the cooling right now...I might just retun this chip for a C3 stepping... if i cant get it stable at 3.8 i just dont think i have a good chip..i got till nov 11 to return it. If i can get my Megalhelm and 120x38 fan by then ill try again.







Might get some better Ram too. 1600 [email protected] sucks, i cant get that ram down to CAS7 at all either.

Im just really disappointed in my system right now


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I cant i dont have the cooling right now...I might just retun this chip for a C3 stepping... if i cant get it stable at 3.8 i just dont think i have a good chip..i got till nov 11 to return it. If i can get my Megalhelm and 120x38 fan by then ill try again.







Might get some better Ram too. 1600 [email protected] sucks, i cant get that ram down to CAS7 at all either.

Im just really disappointed in my system right now


What bios are you running?


----------



## dir_d

1.6 official had the same problem with 1.4 that it got shipped with, thats why i upgraded


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I know the 965 like colder temps more then voltage but I would think you could get 3.8 out of it even on stock cooling.(never used stock cooler myself) 
As for the Ripjaws I thought they were like 7-7-7-something. 
What you might try is running 1333 instead of 1600 as 1600 is an OC on the CPU-NB. Doing so you might be able to hit a higher OC on the cores as well as getting the timings down and still getting the same bandwidth or possibly better.


----------



## dir_d

I have this RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277 big failure ram for me atleast. why does the screen go black? it wants more voltage? crazy CPU


----------



## dir_d

Ill order my Mega and fan monday then when it comes on ill try again if it still acts up its going back to newegg along with the ram.


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir_d,

Also keep in mind that your CPU is a 140w design which in my experience will generate quite a bit more heat thus requiring more cooling. Also, try starting at a lower OC with that Chip. Say 3.6Ghz (or lower if that's what you need to start at) and then run prime95 Small FFT's test for a while (6-8hrs or more). As long as it's stable, reboot and bump the Core clock up some (200Mhz to 205Mhz) then rerun prime95 Small's again as before. It's not typical to be able to just crack up the speed and volts and automatically have a stable OC. You have to work your way up.

I have the PII x4 810 (2.6HGz Stock) and I've had it as high as 4,004Mhz. Booted into windows with it but then reboots after 30 or so secs. the highest that I've had the Core clock was 338-340Mhz. So it just takes time. If you're having a tough time with things. Use the "MAX FSB" option in the Cell menu. it's right below the ACC option. Ifoget the correct name of the option that it's under. It's soemthing like "Auto Overclocking" or something like that. it will tell you within 90secs after saving BIOS and rebooting if the settings that you adjusted will even support the frequency that you're trying to hit. it will automatically set the Core Clock (FSB) to the max the settings can handle. it's a pretty useful tool for newer OCer's. I'm not a ashamed to admit that I've used it a time or two to experiment...

Anyway, So slow it down a little and run some prime95 on it for a while.

It's really up to you though on the Return. If you can, I might suggest swapping that 965 out for a 945 95W. There is a 125W also, so make sure that it's the 95W version. It's not a BE but that doesn't mean much in my mind if one can still hit high frequency's...

A higher Core Clock (300*12 =3.6GHz CPU) will yield better bandwidth that higher multi (200*18=3.6GHz). But that's just my opinion...

Eclipse is right though. 1333Mhz -1500Mhz with 5-5-5-21-26-T1 to 7-7-7-24-31-T1 is still going to make the CPU the bottleneck of the equation even at 3.8Ghz OC....

It's still fun to try and hit higher clocks with the Ram. Just top see if it can be done... It's all about having fun. Even though things can get a little frustrating.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey can I join this here club?

Here's my cpuz validation

Haven't OC'd anything on this thing yet except for the RAM. Got it stabilized at @ 1600 6-6-5-18-1T @ 2.1v.
I'm running the 1.4 BIOS is there anything I should know?


----------



## Mastiffman

I'm sure that there's plenty that we all should know! lol

I would start erading on page 60 of this thread. That's when it really starts getting interesting...

Have you tried to OC anything? Is this your first Build or AMD build?


----------



## Levistus

Help guys. I just bought my PC yesterday. It already hung up on me 2 times while not even on full load. The mouse just suddenly stops then after a couple of seconds the sound repeats non stop then hangs up. What could be the problem? Is there a way to find out what causes the problem?

I haven't even been able to OC yet because I'm still on stock cooling. Need to find out what's wrong so I can return the bad parts asap.

Right now the temps are 59 on GPU(7600GT), 54 on all 4 cores. Voltage is 1.4. This is all from Everest.

Thanks.

edit:

it hung up again


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levistus*


Help guys. I just bought my PC yesterday. It already hung up on me 2 times while not even on full load. The mouse just suddenly stops then after a couple of seconds the sound repeats non stop then hangs up. What could be the problem? Is there a way to find out what causes the problem?

I haven't even been able to OC yet because I'm still on stock cooling. Need to find out what's wrong so I can return the bad parts asap.

Right now the temps are 59 on GPU(7600GT), 54 on all 4 cores. Voltage is 1.4. This is all from Everest.
Thanks.
edit:
it hung up again


Is this your first build? I might suggest checking all your settings in your bios.

The RAM settings are likely going to need to be manually input, especially the volts. I know I had to manually set the volts to 1.65v for my RAM, and if I remember correctly it was acting up prior to me setting it manually. I think the board might be defaulting to something like 1.5v for RAM when left on auto. Not likely to be enough for most RAM we are using.

Check your bios settings against the know parameters for your hardware, and see if anything needs adjusting.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes, or if you are still having issues.

Marc


----------



## Levistus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Is this your first build? I might suggest checking all your settings in your bios.

The RAM settings are likely going to need to be manually input, especially the volts. I know I had to manually set the volts to 1.65v for my RAM, and if I remember correctly it was acting up prior to me setting it manually. I think the board might be defaulting to something like 1.5v for RAM when left on auto. Not likely to be enough for most RAM we are using.

Check your bios settings against the know parameters for your hardware, and see if anything needs adjusting.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes, or if you are still having issues.

Marc


Thanks. I'm not sure though if I changed it correctly. I checked my memory on what volts should I set 1.5v is written in the sticker. Then I changed the DRAM voltage settings to 1.5v. Is this the right setting to change the memory voltage? Thanks.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levistus*


Help guys. I just bought my PC yesterday. It already hung up on me 2 times while not even on full load. The mouse just suddenly stops then after a couple of seconds the sound repeats non stop then hangs up. What could be the problem? Is there a way to find out what causes the problem?

I haven't even been able to OC yet because I'm still on stock cooling. Need to find out what's wrong so I can return the bad parts asap.

Right now the temps are 59 on GPU(7600GT), 54 on all 4 cores. Voltage is 1.4. This is all from Everest.

Thanks.

edit:

it hung up again


Sounds like the cooler isn't seated right on the cpu, or you got a one in a million dud.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Hey can I join this here club?

Here's my cpuz validation

Haven't OC'd anything on this thing yet except for the RAM. Got it stabilized at @ 1600 6-6-5-18-1T @ 2.1v. 
I'm running the 1.4 BIOS is there anything I should know?


Of course you can join! Just click the "Member sign up" link and fill in your info.
I would personally upgrade to the 1.6 official bios and go from there. There are plenty of people in here that know a lot about this board and AMD overclocking in general! I know we can get you going in the right direction!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levistus*


Help guys. I just bought my PC yesterday. It already hung up on me 2 times while not even on full load. The mouse just suddenly stops then after a couple of seconds the sound repeats non stop then hangs up. What could be the problem? Is there a way to find out what causes the problem?

I haven't even been able to OC yet because I'm still on stock cooling. Need to find out what's wrong so I can return the bad parts asap.

Right now the temps are 59 on GPU(7600GT),* 54 on all 4 cores*. Voltage is 1.4. This is all from Everest.

Thanks.

edit:

it hung up again


54 is high for sure! I am guessing the stock cooler just is not up to the task of cooling or is not seated correctly. I would remove the HSF clean it and then add a small drop of TIM to the center then try again.


----------



## SwishaMane

54C aint bad unless that idle, lol... Im cutting back to 3.6ghz for 24/7, and under p95, Im topping 55-57C, and thats perfect to me. Real life is like 48-50C... You want to idle int he lower 30s at least.


----------



## pij

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Of course you can join! Just click the "Member sign up" link and fill in your info.
I would personally upgrade to the 1.6 official bios and go from there. There are plenty of people in here that know a lot about this board and AMD overclocking in general! I know we can get you going in the right direction!









54 is high for sure! I am guessing the stock cooler just is not up to the task of cooling or is not seated correctly. I would remove the HSF clean it and then add a small drop of TIM to the center then try again.


How do you upgarde the bios? (yes I am new ;-)


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I'm sure that there's plenty that we all should know! lol

Ain't that the truth.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I would start erading on page 60 of this thread. That's when it really starts getting interesting...

Have you tried to OC anything? Is this your first Build or AMD build?

This is my first AM3 build, but I have built and overclocked several AMD systems in the past.

I haven't tried to overclock anything but the RAM as I'm still on stock CPU cooling. I've got this Patriot Viper Extreme PC3 15000 RAM so I'm just trying to see what I can get out of it @ 1600.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Of course you can join! Just click the "Member sign up" link and fill in your info.
I would personally upgrade to the 1.6 official bios and go from there. There are plenty of people in here that know a lot about this board and AMD overclocking in general! I know we can get you going in the right direction!









Is there any reason to upgrade to the 1.6 BIOS? Like is there known stability issues with the older versions? So far everything's been pretty good, well except when I tried to run 5-5-5-15-20-1T timings. The board didn't like it, and I swear the CMOS cleared itself.


----------



## pij

PLEASE HELP____

Ive just changed my multiplier in bios to 17 and now wont boot - get FF on mobo and fans going full blast ANY IDEAS????


----------



## BlackOmega

Clear your cmos. If that doesn't work. Shut your rig down, unplug the cord from the PSU, pop the battery out, push and hold the power button until all the lights on the board go off. Replace the battery, and start it up. That should reset everything to factory defaults, be sure to enter the setup and change everything appropriately otherwise you _might_ run into other issues.

Good Luck


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Clear your cmos. If that doesn't work. Shut your rig down, unplug the cord from the PSU, pop the battery out, push and hold the power button until all the lights on the board go off. Replace the battery, and start it up. That should reset everything to factory defaults, be sure to enter the setup and change everything appropriately otherwise you _might_ run into other issues.

Good Luck









thanks man.. wheres the battery.. ah found it... but how dya get it out??


----------



## BlackOmega

On the top there is a little tab that holds the battery. Push that little tab up and the top of the battery should pop out.


----------



## pij

Back in business thanks black omega - think i'll read a bit more before messing with the bios!


----------



## SEEBEE

Im am considering buying this board, can somebody please tell me how well the overclock dial works. Main reason i want to know is because im always low on money and when i get my system completely done around christmas i dont want to accidentally fry my mobo and processor by overclocking in the bios, 
(i dont know how to overclock) and yes i have tried to read guides but i cant really make much sense of them, btw im going to be using a x4 955.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


Back in business thanks black omega - think i'll read a bit more before messing with the bios!


 You're welcome. I think on the first page of this thread is an AM3 overclocking guide that you'll probably want to read before delving any further into OCing. I'm sure it'll help you understand what needs to be done in order to get the most out of your rig.

Good Luck









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEEBEE*


Im am considering buying this board, can somebody please tell me how well the overclock dial works. Main reason i want to know is because im always low on money and when i get my system completely done around christmas i dont want to accidentally fry my mobo and processor by overclocking in the bios, 
(i dont know how to overclock) and yes i have tried to read guides but i cant really make much sense of them, btw im going to be using a x4 955.


 No idea how well it works. It also has to be enabled through the BIOS to make it functional.

Personally, I never OC using anything in windows and I doubt I'll ever use the OC knob. I just use the BIOS settings. In my experience the overclocks are a lot more stable when done so.


----------



## Mastiffman

SEEBEE,

You have to manually set your voltages, timings and multi's in the BIOs AND enable the oc dial as well. It's all in the cell menu. The when in the os, you press the OC button firsst to engauge the OC dial and then tunr the dial to the right for higher MHzor to the left to lower the MHz when you have it set to what you want (which should be a minor OC at a time and then prime95 for a while to burnin that speed), press the OC button again to lock that setting. It the same as changing the CPU Mhz in the BIOS cell menu but from the OS. THat's it. Pretty simlple and helpful.


----------



## SEEBEE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Personally, I never OC using anything in windows and I doubt I'll ever use the OC knob. I just use the BIOS settings. In my experience the overclocks are a lot more stable when done so.


 k , thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Is there any reason to upgrade to the 1.6 BIOS? Like is there known stability issues with the older versions? So far everything's been pretty good, well except when I tried to run 5-5-5-15-20-1T timings. The board didn't like it, and I swear the CMOS cleared itself.










I have read( not yet tried) that it helps with running lower timmings as well as higher NB speeds. There are some know stability issues with anything below 1.5. As far as the cmos resetting itself it will do that after either three attempts by itself to reboot or if you reset it three times. That does not alwasy work tho.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEEBEE*


Im am considering buying this board, can somebody please tell me how well the overclock dial works. Main reason i want to know is because im always low on money and when i get my system completely done around christmas i dont want to accidentally fry my mobo and processor by overclocking in the bios, 
(i dont know how to overclock) and yes i have tried to read guides but i cant really make much sense of them, btw im going to be using a x4 955.


It works quite well when you have everything except for the HTT(FSB/referance clock) set. I only use it for suicide runs tho.


----------



## SEEBEE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It works quite well when you have everything except for the HTT(FSB/referance clock) set. I only use it for suicide runs tho.


Sorry, noob question time. What is a suicide run?

Is it like when you see how high you can go until you BSOD?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

basically it is how high can you go and bench.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


SEEBEE,

You have to manually set your voltages, timings and multi's in the BIOs AND enable the oc dial as well. It's all in the cell menu. The when in the os, you press the OC button firsst to engauge the OC dial and then tunr the dial to the right for higher MHzor to the left to lower the MHz when you have it set to what you want (which should be a minor OC at a time and then prime95 for a while to burnin that speed), press the OC button again to lock that setting. It the same as changing the CPU Mhz in the BIOS cell menu but from the OS. THat's it. Pretty simlple and helpful.


 Doesn't it up the FSB (reference clock) also? I could've swore that it did. I vaguely recall reading that and that wasthe main reason I wouldn't use it. As raising the FSB also raises the RAM's speed which could cause instability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I have read( not yet tried) that it helps with running lower timmings as well as higher NB speeds. There are some know stability issues with anything below 1.5. As far as the cmos resetting itself it will do that after either three attempts by itself to reboot or if you reset it three times. That does not alwasy work tho.


 Good to know Eclipse. Maybe thats why I'm getting errors in memtest. (1 error per run







). Although, it passes prime95 blend for 2 hours and S&M's memory test @ 100% load. Looks like I'll be flashing it very shortly.

Well it reset itself on the very first restart. Basically F10'd out of the BIOS, then it reset once and all of the options were reset to default.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Doesn't it up the FSB (reference clock) also? I could've swore that it did. I vaguely recall reading that and that wasthe main reason I wouldn't use it. As raising the FSB also raises the RAM's speed which could cause instability.

Good to know Eclipse. Maybe thats why I'm getting errors in memtest. (1 error per run







). Although, it passes prime95 blend for 2 hours and S&M's memory test @ 100% load. Looks like I'll be flashing it very shortly.

Well it reset itself on the very first restart. Basically F10'd out of the BIOS, then it reset once and all of the options were reset to default.










YEs the OC dial raises the HTT(FSB/referance clock) which raises the RAM HT and NB clocks.

weird....


----------



## BlackOmega

It's getting weirder, I'm running memtest 4.0 (DOS) right now and out of 4 passes it erred on 2 of them.


----------



## dir_d

Well i decided to do some NB testing..CPU at 3.6ghz 1.4v(auto) and 2.6ghz NB @1.3v.. Passed Prime95 blend for 4hours after that i decided it was stable. tried to up the voltage and try 2.8ghz it wouldnt even post. so right now im at CPU [email protected](auto), NB [email protected] and Ram [email protected](auto) Full load 51C. Should i stick with this RipJaw RAM which is rated [email protected] 1600 or get this RipJaw Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Well i decided to do some NB testing..CPU at 3.6ghz 1.4v(auto) and 2.6ghz NB @1.3v.. Passed Prime95 blend for 4hours after that i decided it was stable. tried to up the voltage and try 2.8ghz it wouldnt even post. so right now im at CPU [email protected](auto), NB [email protected] and Ram [email protected](auto) Full load 51C. Should i stick with this RipJaw RAM which is rated [email protected] 1600 or get this RipJaw Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303
I would try and tighten the timmings on the Ram you have. If not there is a kit which I had on my GD70

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-279-_-Product

Tight timings at 1.65 Volts. These kicked ass for me


----------



## pij

BlackOmega said:


> You're welcome. I think on the first page of this thread is an AM3 overclocking guide that you'll probably want to read before delving any further into OCing. I'm sure it'll help you understand what needs to be done in order to get the most out of your rig.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate,
> 
> I found this link..
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240
> 
> If I set up exacly the same in the bios.. it should be good right??.. only difference being is that I have ripjaw mem as oppossed to ocz...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
I would try and tighten the timmings on the Ram you have. If not there is a kit which I had on my GD70

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-279-_-Product

Tight timings at 1.65 Volts. These kicked ass for me

This is as low as it will boot...it will not go down to CAS7 no matter what at 1600. it will at 1333 but 1333 CAS7 is about equal to 1600 CAS8


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
I would try and tighten the timmings on the Ram you have. If not there is a kit which I had on my GD70

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-279-_-Product

Tight timings at 1.65 Volts. These kicked ass for me

I have this ram too, its pretty epic and cheap too.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Well i decided to do some NB testing..CPU at 3.6ghz 1.4v(auto) and 2.6ghz NB @1.3v.. Passed Prime95 blend for 4hours after that i decided it was stable. tried to up the voltage and try 2.8ghz it wouldnt even post. so right now im at CPU [email protected](auto), NB [email protected] and Ram [email protected](auto) Full load 51C. Should i stick with this RipJaw RAM which is rated [email protected] 1600 or get this RipJaw Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

What frequency is your RAM at?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
Mate,

I found this link..
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240

If I set up exacly the same in the bios.. it should be good right??.. only difference being is that I have ripjaw mem as oppossed to ocz...

Well that'll give an idea of whats possible but it doesn't mean that you'll achieve the same results. The saying "your mileage may vary" is applicable here.
All hardware components will OC differently even if if you have 2 identical setups. One might be able to achieve 4.0GHz stable with a minor voltage bump where as then other won't be able to get past 3.8 no matter how much voltage you throw at it.

And I was wondering if someone could verify that 1333 is the official limit on the phenom II architecture. I can't seem to get my ram to run stable at any good timings @ 1600. As of now I'm running memtest with my RAM @: 1333 6-5-5-16-1T timings. Once that goes about 4 passes I'm going to see if I can tighten them up any more. And no matter what I do, can't get this RAM to run CAS 5 @ 1333.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
And I was wondering if someone could verify that 1333 is the official limit on the phenom II architecture. I can't seem to get my ram to run stable at any good timings @ 1600. As of now I'm running memtest with my RAM @: 1333 6-5-5-16-1T timings. Once that goes about 4 passes I'm going to see if I can tighten them up any more. And no matter what I do, can't get this RAM to run CAS 5 @ 1333.

I will verify this. Check the specs here. Notice the Astrix in the DDR3 spec list.

Riskitall84: Glad to see you popping in hows i7 treating you?

for those that do not know Riskitall84 was the founder of our lovely club







:


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
What frequency is your RAM at?

Ram is running at 800mhz atm


----------



## BlackOmega

Thanks Eclipse, I thought it was the official limit for the IMC on the chip.
I still haven't updated my BIOS. I'll have to do that and see if I can get some better timings @ 1600.

So far so good @ 1333 6-5-5-15-20-1T timings.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Ram is running at 800mhz atm

Well the RAM that you have is already running at a pretty good speed and it's timed better than factory.( Just out curiosity, what did you use to stability test? ) I don't think the ever so slight performance boost you might get from the faster ram would warrant spending an additional $100 on a new kit of ram well unless you're trying to achieve 1866 or more.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Well the RAM that you have is already running at a pretty good speed and it's timed better than factory.( Just out curiosity, what did you use to stability test? ) *I don't think the ever so slight performance boost you might get from the faster ram would warrant spending an additional $100 on a new kit of ram well unless you're trying to achieve 1866 or more.*

Yep I have to agree and I spend abour $200 on my ram. Really you dont need it unless,
1. You know your going to be limited by the ram in OCing
2. You just like OCing for the hell of it
3. You bench and want the 1-2FPS increase or 10-20 Point increase

The main reason why I got my ram was because I wasnt planing on upgrading from DDR3 for a long, long, long time so I thought "Heck why not get the best."







. I dont know if really help me in overclocking at all though, I have gotten my 965 to boot at 4.0 Ghz but I did that just for a bench. So really its up to you if the ram at $100+ is worth it or not.


----------



## dir_d

I used memtest and prime95 blend for stablity..ill keep the ram but ive just heard of people getting down to [email protected] on this ram on this mobo but i cant so it made me feel like i got some bum ram. Im not too concerned with the RAM though its the 965 im worried about and ill get that check out when i get my new coolong.


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir D,

Check this out. it's with OCZ Flex EX2000 4GK.... Not bad but I can't get now where near on any BIOS past 1.4b3 Especially when cracking the FSB and CPU frequency Past 3.5GHz.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey after which BIOS can I no longer (try to) unlock my 4th core?

Hey Mastiffman, that's a pretty nice OC on your RAM(lots of volts







). Is it memtest86 V4.00 stable?

@ 1600 I passed prime and another test with 6-6-5-18 timings, yet erred in memtest.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Dir D,

Check this out. it's with OCZ Flex EX2000 4GK.... Not bad but I can't get now where near on any BIOS past 1.4b3 Especially when cracking the FSB and CPU frequency Past 3.5GHz. 



That is some good RAM if im gonna Return this 965 i might return the RAM and pick that RAM up


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


That is some good RAM if im gonna Return this 965 i might return the RAM and pick that RAM up


Whats wrong with the 965?


----------



## Mastiffman

Black,

After 1.4b3 one has the ability to possibly unlock Cores and Cache on applicable Processors. To my Knowledge, one still has that ability to the latest Beta Bios. Thanks on the OC. I had to pump the volts to them like that to help support the CPU-NB being that AMD's Supported IMC speed is 1333Mhz. 1776MHz was pushing it quit a bit. I have had this Ram as high as 1840ishMHz. But not stable at all. Got into windows though... lol

Dir D,

I like the Ram overall. I especially like the fact that I can and do have them in my WC loop. it keeps them nice and cool. I tried them on air when I first installed them and I thought that they were going to burst into flames! So in the loop they went. Fine ever since. What I don't like about them is the fact that the recommended Voltage is 2.0v -2.05v. The timings I can deal with. I wish they had these modules on a low volt series.

One thing that I'm sure sopme don't know is that these AMD chips won't even post at anything higher than 1700-1706Mhz. You have to use the Overclock Stepping option in the BIOS to get into windows at 20MHz for step 2 and 40MHz for step 1 and after 30-50 seconds it will bring the OC back up to what it's set at in the BIOS....


----------



## Mastiffman

"Whats wrong with the 965?"

For starters it's 140w CPU which creates WAY to much heat!!!!
For two, Max operating Temp(s) is 62*c

The 95w er's have a max operating temp of 71*c

What that should tell OCer's is that one could start off at a hjgher stock CPU frequency but not achieve as high of an OC as a CPU (95w-er) that starts off at a lower CPU frequency but can handle much higher operating temps...

JMO though.







)


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Black,

After 1.4b3 one has the ability to possibly unlock Cores and Cache on applicable Processors. To my Knowledge, one still has that ability to the latest Beta Bios. Thanks on the OC. I had to pump the volts to them like that to help support the CPU-NB being that AMD's Supported IMC speed is 1333Mhz. 1776MHz was pushing it quit a bit. I have had this Ram as high as 1840ishMHz. But not stable at all. Got into windows though... lol
One thing that I'm sure some don't know is that these AMD chips won't even post at anything higher than 1700-1706Mhz. You have to use the Overclock Stepping option in the BIOS to get into windows at 20MHz for step 2 and 40MHz for step 1 and after 30-50 seconds it will bring the OC back up to what it's set at in the BIOS....


 Good to know that AM3's are that way. I wonder if some of the newer revisions will be able to handle the higher frequency RAM.

Reason I asked about the BIOS, is supposedly the newer BIOSes can handle the tighter timings better. That'd be awesome if I could run these sticks @ CAS 5. 
I'm not sure I follow you on the Overclock stepping option thing. Although, I am fairly new to this board (AM3 overclocking in general) and haven't really messed around with it (other than the RAM). I'm not going to touch any of the CPU/NB functions until I get my lapped Big Typhoon on there. Coupled with the nice fan I have for it, it'll keep everything nice and cool.


----------



## Mastiffman

1333Mhz CL 5 should be pretty easy. You might have to bump the CPU-NB to 1.4v and the DRam Volts a bit higher than stock but you should be fine to do that.... One thing that you have to take note of is that you CANNOT just set the Ram to 5-5-5-21 and be done...

It's a simple process and takes a few minutes with a few steps but you should do it real quick, right now and then report back.

Step 1. Boot into the BIOS, Set the Stock timings and voltage for the Ram on both DCT0 and DCT1 (fyi- DCT0= Blue slot and DCT1= Black slots, REBOOT.
Step 2. Into BIOS again, Bump the CPU-NB to 1.4v, Bump the Dram Voltage .05- .10V higher than Stock Volts, Lower the CL for Both DCT0 and DCT1 by 1 clock (i.e. From CL7 to CL6), REBOOT.
Step 3. Into BIOS again, Lower the tRAS on Both DCT0 and DCT1 down to 24, REBOOT.

NOTE: Do you see a pattern here? You can only change ONE setting at a time (But for both DCT0/ DCT1) and then you have to REBOOT. So do step #3. In this Order; Lower the tRAS by 2-4 Clocks per REBOOT until you reach the Desired Clock. (i.e.Starting at 32 tRAS, it would take 4 REBOOTS to get to 24 if done in 2 clock cycle increments or 2 REBOOTS if done in 4 Clock Cycle Increments) 2*4 reboots = 8 which 32-24=8. Next lower the tRP and then tRCD and then the CL again.

You will have to work your way down to 5-5-5-21 or whatever you want....

Let me know. I'm gonna be up for a while. I can help you with questions.


----------



## Mastiffman

BTW, I just lapped my Big Typhoon HS and put a fan that is 25db quiter and moves 30CFM less air and I still went down 2-3*c on my Min and Max temps with AS5 Thermal Paste. And that's only after a couple of days. But it's on my old PC which is my wifes now. ASUS A8N32 Sli Deluxe S939, Atlon64 x2 4400+ (110w) and 2x1Gig Mushkin XP4000 [email protected] with a Super Talent 16GB SSD. She runs good too! I had my Water Cooling System on it and could boot into windows at 2.82GHz. not stable though. I projected my Attention to my Signature Rig after building it. But hers is fun to fill the gaps while waiting for stability results on mine! lol

When I started Lapping the thing, it had a couple of Huge Dips in it. I got rid of those with 320grit and then moved to 600, 1000 and finished quickly with 2000 grit. She looked great when I was done and it took maybe 1.5-2 hours MAX!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
1333Mhz CL 5 should be pretty easy. You might have to bump the CPU-NB to 1.4v and the DRam Volts a bit higher than stock but you should be fine to do that.... One thing that you have to take note of is that you CANNOT just set the Ram to 5-5-5-21 and be done...

It's a simple process and takes a few minutes with a few steps but you should do it real quick, right now and then report back.

Step 1. Boot into the BIOS, Set the Stock timings and voltage for the Ram on both DCT0 and DCT1 (fyi- DCT0= Blue slot and DCT1= Black slots, REBOOT.
Step 2. Into BIOS again, Bump the CPU-NB to 1.4v, Bump the Dram Voltage .05- .10V higher than Stock Volts, Lower the CL for Both DCT0 and DCT1 by 1 clock (i.e. From CL7 to CL6), REBOOT.
Step 3. Into BIOS again, Lower the tRAS on Both DCT0 and DCT1 down to 24, REBOOT.

NOTE: Do you see a pattern here? You can only change ONE setting at a time (But for both DCT0/ DCT1) and then you have to REBOOT. So do step #3. In this Order; Lower the tRAS by 2-4 Clocks per REBOOT until you reach the Desired Clock. (i.e.Starting at 32 tRAS, it would take 4 REBOOTS to get to 24 if done in 2 clock cycle increments or 2 REBOOTS if done in 4 Clock Cycle Increments) 2*4 reboots = 8 which 32-24=8. Next lower the tRP and then tRCD and then the CL again.

You will have to work your way down to 5-5-5-21 or whatever you want....

Let me know. I'm gonna be up for a while. I can help you with questions.

Well I've gotten it down to 6-5-5-15-20-1T @ 1.9v, I'll give the cpu-NB voltage increase a shot.

At the moment I'm working on the 4th core of my CPU. I've got her @ 1.36v. What is the typical voltage for a quad?

And I know why mine has the 4th core disabled. Once I enabled it, no core temps report. Although I can get an IMC reading, but it seems inflated. 48C @ idle seems kind of high.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
1333Mhz CL 5 should be pretty easy. You might have to bump the CPU-NB to 1.4v and the DRam Volts a bit higher than stock but you should be fine to do that.... One thing that you have to take note of is that you CANNOT just set the Ram to 5-5-5-21 and be done...

It's a simple process and takes a few minutes with a few steps but you should do it real quick, right now and then report back.

Step 1. Boot into the BIOS, Set the Stock timings and voltage for the Ram on both DCT0 and DCT1 (fyi- DCT0= Blue slot and DCT1= Black slots, REBOOT.
Step 2. Into BIOS again, Bump the CPU-NB to 1.4v, Bump the Dram Voltage .05- .10V higher than Stock Volts, Lower the CL for Both DCT0 and DCT1 by 1 clock (i.e. From CL7 to CL6), REBOOT.
Step 3. Into BIOS again, Lower the tRAS on Both DCT0 and DCT1 down to 24, REBOOT.

NOTE: Do you see a pattern here? You can only change ONE setting at a time (But for both DCT0/ DCT1) and then you have to REBOOT. So do step #3. In this Order; Lower the tRAS by 2-4 Clocks per REBOOT until you reach the Desired Clock. (i.e.Starting at 32 tRAS, it would take 4 REBOOTS to get to 24 if done in 2 clock cycle increments or 2 REBOOTS if done in 4 Clock Cycle Increments) 2*4 reboots = 8 which 32-24=8. Next lower the tRP and then tRCD and then the CL again.

You will have to work your way down to 5-5-5-21 or whatever you want....

Let me know. I'm gonna be up for a while. I can help you with questions.

Very good info im gonna try this...should i lower my NB down to 2400 if im gonna be at 1333 on my RAM?


----------



## Mastiffman

Black,

I have quad. The 810 which only has 4Mb of L3 cache but when I unlock the other 2Mb of L3 for 6 total, mine does the same thing! 0*c for Coretemp and in Everest. I know that I only max out at around 43-46*c with the Cache unlock off. So I'm not worried about. I'm more worried about my NB and SB. Which I have 3k Rpm fans on... But as far as the Voltage goes for these quads.... Stock is around 1.35v so being that you unlocked yours and it's stable, you're fine. Threads say that early released chips for the PhenomII were only disabled to meet the realease date. I purchased mine about 2 -3 weeks after released. Later chips actually had weaker cores or cache that ended up disabled. But if it's prime95 stable at stock volts, you're golden brother!

Dir D,

You can if you like to start off, but you'll get better performance with it at 2600-2800Mhz. Remember, 1.4v on the CPU-NB


----------



## Mastiffman

One more thing on the timings process you two, boot into your OS every time that you lower your CL and run prime95 on Blend for a few minutes while you update us on the forum. Check some email at the same time. The reboot into the BIOS anf further progress.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Black,

I have quad. The 810 which only has 4Mb of L3 cache but when I unlock the other 2Mb of L3 for 6 total, mine does the same thing! 0*c for Coretemp and in Everest. I know that I only max out at around 43-46*c with the Cache unlock off. So I'm not worried about. I'm more worried about my NB and SB. Which I have 3k Rpm fans on... But as far as the Voltage goes for these quads.... Stock is around 1.35v so being that you unlocked yours and it's stable, you're fine. Threads say that early released chips for the PhenomII were only disabled to meet the realease date. I purchased mine about 2 -3 weeks after released. Later chips actually had weaker cores or cache that ended up disabled. But if it's prime95 stable at stock volts, you're golden brother!

Ok, so yeah that's pretty good. I locked it back up just because I don't think the factory heat sink can handle a quad.

And I only ran P95 as long as the everest reported CPU temp didn't exceed 62C, as soon as it hit 63C I turned it off.

I wonder if mine is actually weaker or just has an internal short regarding the temp sensors.


----------



## Weedvender

I was wondering what would happen to the lanes if I stuck a Perc i6 PCIe 8x card to a crossfire setup?

Would I get 16x 8x 8x or would I get 8x 8x 8x 8x ?


----------



## Mastiffman

Nah, mine does the same thing. When the disable a core or cache it will do that. every now and then w3ith my Cache unlocked I will see Coretemp reporting a temp of 19-20*c and tehn it will slowly work it's way down to 0* within a cople minutes. It's really wierd.

Just so you know too... AMD chips have overheating protection. Which means that the CPU will shut down before it fry's itself. So as long as you're within your operating temp specs you;re fine. The thing that OCer's worry about temps so much for is because high temps can cause thermal resistence and cause instablility. That's it.

It's funny because I've it from people telling me that I'm ruining my chip and other hardware by OCing. but I look at it like this. Chips operaating at stock speeds, temps and voltage last what, 8-10years or more? OCing may or may not decrease the life span of the chip by a few years. my last build was in 2006 and I built this currect Box in the around the first quarter of this year. So who cares if I'm going to be upgrading in a few years max. It's not going to kill the CPU... Especially AMD's!

That's just My Opinoin though...

P.S. You Should be able to crank those Patriots to 1400+ with some tight timings...







)


----------



## dir_d

Im checking stability of [email protected] 1.75v probably can lower the volts. This Ram will not i repeat will not go [email protected] or [email protected]

Edit got an error on core 4


----------



## BlackOmega

I worry about temps not so much for instability, but if a chip goes past the designated operating temp, it will kind of damage it and make it so as high of an overclock is not possible.
I've seen this happen first hand. I bought a 3500+ for the sole purpose to practice taking the IHS off of it. ANd when I put it back together, I didn't sand enough off of the heatsink bracket and it only made partial contact. Well it got pretty hot, even though I managed to shut it off pretty quickly, the damage was done.
Before that incident,it would clock as high as 3150MHz afterwords it was only able to manage 2950.

So thats the main reason I'm trying to keep the chip cool. Probably this coming weekend I'm going to make a custom bracket for my Big Typhoon and lap the CPU while I'm at it. I've noticed lapped CPU's report temps very similar to the coretemp. I'm sure that'll be enough to keep a quad cool


----------



## dir_d

so is [email protected] better than [email protected] because those are my options i can keep them at this with voltage around 1.6 but it seems anything tighter it wont even boot to POST


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


so is [email protected] better than [email protected] because those are my options i can keep them at this with voltage around 1.6 but it seems anything tighter it wont even boot to POST


 They're probably pretty close to each other to tell you honestly. You'd have to run the everest benchmark to see which one is actually faster. I bet they're going to be very close to each other. The 1600 _might_ win out by a little margin though.


----------



## dir_d

Umm...1600 was faster...here are the results
1333
9,350 Read
8,541 Write
11,020 Copy
47.6ns Latency

1600
10,283 Read
8,553 Write
11,933 Copy
45.5ns Latency


----------



## Mastiffman

Weedvender,

How many cards do you have? And typically, if you go over two cards you'll only get x8. Check the specs on the Gigabyte website for that setup if possible.

Black,

The HS for that 720 Should be the same as the rest of Phenom II HS. They're all the same chip and I believe that they use the same Hs for them all. That's pretty standard from my knowledge...

Dir D,

I can almost bet that the voltage for your Dram will need 1.8v. try it. It's not going to kill the Ram. My ram's MFR specs say 2.0-2.05v and I've taken it all the way up to 2.4v and it's still fine. Just make sure that it's still within touchable temps. .15-.20v above specs is not a going to fry your Ram unless it's cheap and that's not cheap Ram. There's a Big Difference between Cheap Ram and inexpensive Ram... Try 1.77v at least! If only one core is failing then it's the IMc that needs more volts through the Dram voltage... If it take a like ten minutes for one core to fail on Blend with 1.77v, 1.80 will do the trick. Remember that once you hit stability, you can then wokr down the voltage slowly. It's called "low-volt bunrin in" You ower the volts a little bit a time running Prime95 for a while each time that you ower the volts to burn in that, speed with lower volts...

Remember that 1600 is an OC for the AM3 Standard of 1333Mhz so you will need above normal volts. It's the truth. but no worries. You'll be fine. trust me. I've beat the crap out of some cheap Ram before, that lived. Those sticks can handle it!


----------



## Mastiffman

There you go Dir d!!!! Just get that stuff stable and you in like flin!


----------



## dir_d

thanks alot Mastiffman you have been a HUGE help.. now ive got 1 last question. Which fan for my Mega im buying tomorrow Panaflo http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?...od_id=FANPH12H or Delta http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?...=FANDEAFB12PWM also i want to make sure that if i go panaflo that is a PWM fan correct?


----------



## Mastiffman

No problem brother!
You might want to try a bit further by adding volts. Look at my 1600Mhz Ram Bench on Everest.... Not bad!?
As far as the fans.... PWM? Yes if you are into Motherboard controll of your Fans. Speed fan can do that though... I would go with the panoflo being that 53Db is VERY loud for a fan. I couldn't stand my 45db thermaltake fans. Scythe makes These and they're pretty quiet! Defintely quieter than 45db or 53db but if you don't care about that then go for the 151 CFM. Can you do a push pull setup?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Umm...1600 was faster...here are the results
1333
9,350 Read
8,541 Write
11,020 Copy
47.6ns Latency

1600
10,283 Read
8,553 Write
11,933 Copy
45.5ns Latency


 Wow your speed improvement is pretty substantial. @ 1333 with the tighter timings I only get a 300MB/s difference in read and copy times, and I actually get a slight boost in write times than I did with the looser timings @ 1600.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Black,

The HS for that 720 Should be the same as the rest of Phenom II HS. They're all the same chip and I believe that they use the same Hs for them all. That's pretty standard from my knowledge...


Nope they're different. In this pic the 955/965 cooler is on the left. The one that came with my 720 is like the one on the right.


----------



## Mastiffman

OH, then yeah that thing sucks! lol No offense. I have the one on the left for my x4 810. Shoot even the dual core S939 HS are like the one on the left. That's weird.

Blah! Todays my birthday (10-26). It's not as muich as it was when I was younger....


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


No problem brother!
You might want to try a bit further by adding volts. Look at my 1600Mhz Ram Bench on Everest.... Not bad!?
As far as the fans.... PWM? Yes if you are into Motherboard controll of your Fans. Speed fan can do that though... I would go with the panoflo being that 53Db is VERY loud for a fan. I couldn't stand my 45db thermaltake fans. Scythe makes These and they're pretty quiet! Defintely quieter than 45db or 53db but if you don't care about that then go for the 151 CFM. Can you do a push pull setup?




Those are awesome timings you have...i forgot all about Speed Fan i guess i dont need a PWM after all







The reason why i wanted to go with Delta or Panaflo was for the high static pressure because the fan that comes with the Vendetta i have now cant push through the fans for nothing. I was wanting to do a push pull with 2 120x25 but i saw the results were about 1 or 2c cooler than 1 120x38. I just want a fan or fans i know that have the pressure to cool this 965.

edit HAPPY BDAY


----------



## dir_d

Do you think the 2 Scythe fans have the pressure needed to cool the 965. 37DB sounds alot better than 45+


----------



## Mastiffman

You should do those two Scythe's that I posted a few back. I have them doing push pull on my 120mm Radiator and it's like double the air flow of just push or just pull. 
Or this one.... It's LOUD Bastered though!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

I would think so!. Remember though, you can only get so cool with air.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


You should do those two Scythe's that I posted a few back. I have them doing push pull on my 120mm Radiator and it's like double the air flow of just push or just pull. 
Or this one.... It's LOUD Bastered though!!!


You convinced me im gonna go with the Scythe's. That last Fan you linked will cut a finger off. You can use one of those fans to make salad


----------



## dir_d

I just pulled the trigger on it. $109 shipped..Cali and stupid internet tax..Bought it from a place that about 1 hour away. They have same day shipping so i should get it tuesday.


----------



## Mastiffman

LOL- Ya know!

I plan on tightening up those timings too! Hey you should try bringing up your tRAS and tRC. try somthing like 7-7-7-23-28 or 30 for the 1600. Maybe even 7-7-7-24-29 or 31

See what that does..... It seem like you are trying to get your tRAS and tRC to low. I think that might be your issue now that I looked at it... tRAS should be the total of CL, tRCD and tRP plus 2-4. And tRC should equal tRP + tRAS or +/- 2 clocks...


----------



## Mastiffman

NICE! LOL- That's the Craziest Feeling though isn't it???

I just received my ACER 24HD monitor a coupld of weeeks ago and I spent litterally days on the PC reserching what my choices were in my price range and reading reviews and opinions on it and when I finally hit that confim payment button..... WOW, I was a little confused! lol-jk

I knew what I wanted and I found it. it was toss up between the ASUS 23.6" HD @ 20,000:1 Contrast or my ACER 24" @ 40,000:1 and Man am I'm impressed with this sucker! I hooked it up to my Bluray player and it looks Phenomenal!!!!

Now I just have to get a blu-ray drive for my PC. "IF" I can save the money some how!


----------



## Mastiffman

Shoot you should have just drove there tomorrow!!!! Could have save $50+?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL- Ya know!

I plan on tightening up those timings too! Hey you should try bringing up your tRAS and tRC. try somthing like 7-7-7-23-28 or 30 for the 1600. Maybe even 7-7-7-24-29 or 31

See what that does..... It seem like you are trying to get your tRAS and tRC to low. I think that might be your issue now that I looked at it... tRAS should be the total of CL, tRCD and tRP plus 2-4. And tRC should equal tRP + tRAS or +/- 2 clocks...


Ive tried to get [email protected] at 1.85v and it still wont even boot, no post no nothing just computer running with no signal to my monitor. To be specific i tried 7-9-9-24. the RAM is rated [email protected] 1.5v. I just dont think it has synergy with AM3 boards really.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Shoot you should have just drove there tomorrow!!!! Could have save $50+?


Naw 6 dollars shipping haha


----------



## Mastiffman

What is your CPU-NB Voltage set to?


----------



## Mastiffman

Not sure what you have but try CPU-NB @ 1.4-1.45v and NB @ 1.25-1.30v

Also, what slots are in? Blue or Black? I've noticed that Blue like tighter timings and Black likes a little higher frequency's.

And have you tried turning OFF Bank interleaving in the Dram settings down at the bottom?


----------



## dir_d

Im running 1.3v on my CPU-NB also running off the blue slots ill try what you suggested in a minute


----------



## Mastiffman

Put those guys in the Black slots. Closest to the CPU socket will render tighter timings. 1.3v for the CPU-NB is stock. When running higher Ram Speed and Or Tighter timings that will put a bit more stress on the IMC and it will need a bit more power. I would just set it to 1.4 and be done with it. That and mocing the ram should be the ticket...

Well, I'm off to saw some logs. I'll be back in the morning to check the results of your tweaks and the move...


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Put those guys in the Black slots. Closest to the CPU socket will render tighter timings. 1.3v for the CPU-NB is stock. When running higher Ram Speed and Or Tighter timings that will put a bit more stress on the IMC and it will need a bit more power. I would just set it to 1.4 and be done with it. That and mocing the ram should be the ticket...

Well, I'm off to saw some logs. I'll be back in the morning to check the results of your tweaks and the move...

Hi mate,

I have been reading your posts (along with dir d) and interesting reading on the ram timings.

I wondered if you could share with me what I need to change in the bios to set the timings up. I know its a lot of trial and error and tbh I don't need the tightest timimgs ever - just a slight improvement would be good.

Could you just type a quick one on what options to change in my bios for me plaese - would be much appreciated..

Thanks

PJ


----------



## dir_d

Well i tried again and I failed again. CPU-NB 1.45v, NB 1.3v, RAM [email protected] 7-9-9-24 1.9v, Put the RAM in the Black Slots and turned off Bank interleaving...Still no boot at CAS7, this RAM hates me haha. One thing that was wierd was instead the Screen not getting a signal and just sitting there, with the RAM in the black banks it actually auto cleared my CMOS and put everything back to stock. I tried it 4 times every single time that it wouldnt boot it auto cleared the CMOS. So for now i went back to [email protected]


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Well i tried again and I failed again. CPU-NB 1.45v, NB 1.3v, RAM [email protected] 7-9-9-24 1.9v, Put the RAM in the Black Slots and turned off Bank interleaving...Still no boot at CAS7, this RAM hates me haha. One thing that was wierd was instead the Screen not getting a signal and just sitting there, with the RAM in the black banks it actually auto cleared my CMOS and put everything back to stock. I tried it 4 times every single time that it wouldnt boot it auto cleared the CMOS. So for now i went back to [email protected]

Hi Dir d... any help with the above?


----------



## Weedvender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
*Weedvender,

How many cards do you have? And typically, if you go over two cards you'll only get x8. Check the specs on the Gigabyte website for that setup if possible.*

Black,

The HS for that 720 Should be the same as the rest of Phenom II HS. They're all the same chip and I believe that they use the same Hs for them all. That's pretty standard from my knowledge...

Dir D,

I can almost bet that the voltage for your Dram will need 1.8v. try it. It's not going to kill the Ram. My ram's MFR specs say 2.0-2.05v and I've taken it all the way up to 2.4v and it's still fine. Just make sure that it's still within touchable temps. .15-.20v above specs is not a going to fry your Ram unless it's cheap and that's not cheap Ram. There's a Big Difference between Cheap Ram and inexpensive Ram... Try 1.77v at least! If only one core is failing then it's the IMc that needs more volts through the Dram voltage... If it take a like ten minutes for one core to fail on Blend with 1.77v, 1.80 will do the trick. Remember that once you hit stability, you can then wokr down the voltage slowly. It's called "low-volt bunrin in" You ower the volts a little bit a time running Prime95 for a while each time that you ower the volts to burn in that, speed with lower volts...

Remember that 1600 is an OC for the AM3 Standard of 1333Mhz so you will need above normal volts. It's the truth. but no worries. You'll be fine. trust me. I've beat the crap out of some cheap Ram before, that lived. Those sticks can handle it!


Thanks but I wanted to know if anyone on the GD70 had a 8x PCIe Raid card and had a crossfire setup. Does the board default to 16x 8x 8x or would it just go to 8x 8x 8x 8x even though the last lane isn't used?


----------



## Riskitall84

In response to the 1.4-1.45 CPU-NB I would not really recomend it as I found it bumped my temps quite a bit and is prob what fried my 720 BE's IMC

Quote:

*I will verify this. Check the specs here. Notice the Astrix in the DDR3 spec list.

Riskitall84: Glad to see you popping in hows i7 treating you?

for those that do not know Riskitall84 was the founder of our lovely club:*
Yea its goin good mate part from a dead dimm slot!!!!

Like what ya done with the thread! Knew you were the man for the job


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir d,

I will be honest that seems a little wierd to me. Have you noticed any change in Bootup time when it does boot? One thing that I did experience with this board was that the MSI logo screen at boot held for a max of 2 seconds when I first got the board. Suddenly after the first 2 months it started holding for 4 seconds. I didn't really think anything of it until I started having more issues with my Ram. Erros, BSoD's And here's what tipped me off on the Problem....

I could change my tRP settings below 8. And when the MSI logo screen start holding for longer, I realized after a couple of hours of trying to get the tRP to go below eight and failing, that there was something wrong. I tried to do a BIOS update and got the ROMID Mismatch and didn't realize that it would brink the board. I RMA'd the board and they ttold me that there were a couple of broken circuits on the board.

Low and behold, I got the board back and was able to change tRP setting below 8 once again. So it might be something to look into with MSI because that doesn't sound right that you can't get 7-7-7-24 with your Ram.

Can you try to hit 7-7-7-24-31 @ 1333Mhz? If you can't then I would be calling either MSI or GSkill... Did you try setting your CPU, CPU-NB and HT all to stock speeds and still keep the 1.4v on the CPU-NB? Becuase if you haven't and you have the others OCed, it will be harder to hit the CL7 at 1600MHz.

My Ram is Rated at 2000MHz 8-8-8-30 @ 2.0v You not being able to hit 7-7-7-24 @ 1333Mhz with stock timings of 9-9-9-24, is like me not being able to hit 6-6-6-30 @ 1600Mhz, which I can and also get 5-5-5-21-26 @ 1333Mhz - 1475MHz+ with these sticks.

pij,

What are your current setting for everything.
CPU frequency (FSB and Multi) and Voltage
CPU-NB (FSB and Multi) frequency and Voltage
HT Speed (FSB and Multi) and Voltage
NB Voltage
Dram Frequency, Timings and Voltage

Riskitall,

I have had my CPU-NB Voltage as high as 1.65v and my CPU is still going to strong. I wouldn't suggest keeping it there Unless you have some rediculous cooling. You are right that Heat will kill things but some should be warned to use "Extra" cooling on applicable areas before bumping volts to high. A mild bump of .10-.15 isn't that bad. Shoot, ASUS S939 boards used .125 voltage increments.

Eatra Cooling Example:
I used the Stock AMD AM3 HS fan mounted to my Mosfet/NB HS. I also use my old Dualie Toledo's Stock HS fan on the southbridge with a bracket that I fabricated. Both are spinning at 3k rpm's. Pushing at least 80cfm's. I'm not sure whatt he specs are on those fans. COuld find out if anyone's interested though...

Anyway, why did you succume to the Dark side? lol- You left us! Obi Wan may have died (actually killed) but he still visited Luke from time to time...







)


----------



## Mastiffman

Riskitall,

Why didn't you get some faster Ram? Say 15000 or 16600? Those i7's have "Real" DDR3 IMC's. These AM3's only have DDR2 IMC's that's what's limiting the Ram speeds it seems. Unless they're just calling them DDR2 Standard IMC to ensure that ppl know that they can use DDR2...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Dir d,

I will be honest that seems a little wierd to me. Have you noticed any change in Bootup time when it does boot? One thing that I did experience with this board was that the MSI logo screen at boot held for a max of 2 seconds when I first got the board. Suddenly after the first 2 months it started holding for 4 seconds. I didn't really think anything of it until I started having more issues with my Ram. Erros, BSoD's And here's what tipped me off on the Problem....

I could change my tRP settings below 8. And when the MSI logo screen start holding for longer, I realized after a couple of hours of trying to get the tRP to go below eight and failing, that there was something wrong. I tried to do a BIOS update and got the ROMID Mismatch and didn't realize that it would brink the board. I RMA'd the board and they ttold me that there were a couple of broken circuits on the board.

Low and behold, I got the board back and was able to change tRP setting below 8 once again. So it might be something to look into with MSI because that doesn't sound right that you can't get 7-7-7-24 with your Ram.

Can you try to hit 7-7-7-24-31 @ 1333Mhz? If you can't then I would be calling either MSI or GSkill... Did you try setting your CPU, CPU-NB and HT all to stock speeds and still keep the 1.4v on the CPU-NB? Becuase if you haven't and you have the others OCed, it will be harder to hit the CL7 at 1600MHz.

My Ram is Rated at 2000MHz 8-8-8-30 @ 2.0v You not being able to hit 7-7-7-24 @ 1333Mhz with stock timings of 9-9-9-24, is like me not being able to hit 6-6-6-30 @ 1600Mhz, which I can and also get 5-5-5-21-26 @ 1333Mhz - 1475MHz+ with these sticks.


I can hit [email protected] but i cant goto [email protected] or [email protected] think its just that i got some bum RAM or just the synergy with this RipJaw lineup isnt that great.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Riskitall,

Why didn't you get some faster Ram? Say 15000 or 16600? Those i7's have "Real" DDR3 IMC's. These AM3's only have DDR2 IMC's that's what's limiting the Ram speeds it seems. Unless they're just calling them DDR2 Standard IMC to ensure that ppl know that they can use DDR2...


They have both DDR2 and DDR3 IMC's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I can hit [email protected] but i cant goto [email protected] or [email protected] think its just that i got some bum RAM or just the synergy with this RipJaw lineup isnt that great.


Which set of Ripjaws did you get? You may have said it in a previous post and I just don't remember seeing. I know the set I have can easily do CAS7 at 1600 so I just wonder if there is another limiting factor.


----------



## dir_d

I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277 something in my system just doesnt feel right..Cant hit CAS7 cant get 3.8 stable i dunno, ill make the conclusions when i get my mega push pull combo tomorrow.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Anyway, why did you succume to the Dark side? lol- You left us! Obi Wan may have died (actually killed) but he still visited Luke from time to time... )
I had a lot go wrong with my AMD setup and just needed to get away really.

Quote:

Why didn't you get some faster Ram? Say 15000 or 16600? Those i7's have "Real" DDR3 IMC's. These AM3's only have DDR2 IMC's that's what's limiting the Ram speeds it seems. Unless they're just calling them DDR2 Standard IMC to ensure that ppl know that they can use DDR2...
I got the ram at a real sweet price







Plus they will run at 1750 no probs


----------



## dir_d

If theres any settings or anything you wanna see in my bios i got a camera and would be more than happy to snap some photos

edit..Something i forgot to add was when i put the ram at [email protected] when i rebooted i would get cmos bad checksum error then it would clear the CMOS to stock then i would have to press F1 and load all my settings again.


----------



## Mastiffman

Risk, nice on the Ram. Does that chip have the DDR3 IMC or DDR2?

Dir d,

Youmight wan to call MSI and Have them look at it. Like I said, Mine was acting funny and MSI found a couple broken connections that they fixed and it's been fine since.

I'm not sure if you saw this question before. But are you OCing your CPU, CPU-NB and trying to Run Ram @ 1600? And you can't hit those timings?

Is this the scenario? Or is Everything else stock EXCEPT the Ram being @ 1600?


----------



## Mastiffman

Got a quick validation for you!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=791774

P.S. Dir d,

What does the SPD tab in CPU-Z say for your "JEDEC Timings Table" does it give JEDEC Settings for CL5,6 or 7?

Here are my SPD settings for my OCZ Flex EX. It does JEDEC SPD's from CL5 to CL8. Granted they are for much lower speeds but it still is supported....


----------



## dir_d

This is what im running now i took a SS
Attachment 127314


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Risk, nice on the Ram. Does that chip have the DDR3 IMC or DDR2?


The ram I have now is a Tri Channel kit for my i7 which only has a DDR3 IMC

Had the CAS 7 Kit of them on my GD70 and they were awesome too


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

This is what im running now i took a SS
Have you tried the tighter timings at 2T?

Have you run your ram through Memtest at Cas 8 or is it blend test stable?

What voltage are you running your CPU-NB at?


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice I bet that thing FLIES at 4.3ghz with 1600Mhz

Dir d,

Okay. here is my Diagnosis....

1. You have the CPU, CPU-NB overclocked as well as you Ram (1600 is technically OCed) at 1600Mhz. All of these together will make it harder to tighten up the timings and be stable, let alone being mildly tough to get stable at the Rams rated timings. Have you tried to lower the CPU and NB to stock or just above, Just to See IF the Ram will even go down to CL6, stable? Forgive me if you already said so..

2. Your JEDEC SPD's give the lowest supported Cl of 7... So that might be your Main Problem IMO...

3. You NB (not CPU-NB) core voltage is at 1.1. That's stock and some, including myself have noted that increasing this to 1.25 can help with memory OCing stability. So that may be soemthing to try... If you already haven't...


----------



## Mastiffman

Risk,

Do you miss the AMD scene at all? Or are you still in the "Honeymoon stage" with your i7?







p


----------



## dir_d

Ill try right now everything stock ill up CPU-NB to 1.4v NB to 1.3v and the RAM 1.8v and try [email protected]


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Risk,

Do you miss the AMD scene at all? Or are you still in the "Honeymoon stage" with your i7? p
I do miss it Ive supported AMD since I had a K6-2 450







And I will have a dual core AMD chip in my HTPC but for shear power I dont especialy when i9 can be dropped in my board.


----------



## dir_d

Once again it didnt work...Its probably something to do with the SPD's..I know theres SPD tool but im not that talented to start editing my RAM like that.


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir d,

Well you may have to settle for CL7 then. Like you said before, return your 965, get a 945 95w or 955BE 125w(your choice) and get this Ram or these if you don't mind ditching the third Stick. They also have the 2000Mhz version of that first set and 1866Mhz version of the second set.

BUT, keep in mind that like I said with mine, They were pretty hot when Installed mine. They cool down a TON when I put them on water.

Another alternative are these. Crucial Ram are Great OCing. The IC's are all Micron being that Crucial is owned by Micron. So they have to use all Micron IC's in their Ram. Basiclly the best for OCing... They sell an 1800Mhz version but ONLY in 2Gb kit...


----------



## mduclow

May I butt in with a quick question?

Given the option, should the fans be plugged in on the board, or use a molex connector?

I currently have 4 fans plugged onto the board, the front 230mm, the back 140mm, and two of the rad fans (coolermaster 2000rpm 120mm's), and am wondering if I should plug them into molex adapters and take them off the board and plug them directly into molex connectors from the psu.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey at least we tried Dir d, right? Now we know what the issues are.... Now you know how to fix them...


----------



## Mastiffman

mduclow,

I have all 4 of my board fan plugs occupied and one of them has my P/P 120mm's plugged into it at the same time for my Rad... You should be fine unless you've experienced better stability with less plugged in....?


----------



## mduclow

Thanks, Mastiffman. 
BTW, I have been Prime95'ing my clocks right from stock to 'burn in' the speeds as you suggested, and I'm amazed to say that this went right to 3.8 and 2.4 on stock volts and was (almost) Prime stable (6 hrs on sm fft's - no errors - and two blend tests, three cores went 7 hrs, and another test had all cores go 3:45 before three cores hit rounding errors). I think a slight increase above stock NB volts would have had it passing. But the speeds did burn in on all the cores for at least 3:45 on a single run.

I'm currently burning in sm fft's on 3.857 @ 1.435v, NB @ 2.436, auto volts still.

Will see how far we get, temps are great so far, not even breaking 42c on full load after hours of burning









Thanks again Mastiffman, it seems I'm now on the right track to breaking 4Ghz & maybe even 2.8+ NB.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Anyone here running the 7-7-7 Gskill ripjaws?


----------



## Mastiffman

The Burnin Technique really works quite well. I learned that back in my S939 days...

You should be able to hit 2600 on stock CPUNB volts (actually 1.15-1.3v)

Also make sure that you heat cycle your paste too.

1. Prime95 at full CPU load on all cores for a few hours and then shut down prime95 and the let PC cool to normal idle temps.

2. Once normal idle temps achieved, shut down PC and let ot cool to room temps, Don't rapid cool it or anything.

Note: That is one heat cycle.

3. Start PC up and reach normal idle temps.

4. Repeat steps 1 through 3 for a total of 3 times going through the heat cycle.

Note: This will allow the pastes density to tighten and become as efficient as possible at transferring heat from CPU to the HS... And always remember to clean the HS from dust as regular as possible to keep temps as low as possible. Sounds like a simple thing to remember but it's often overlooked during times of instability.....


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Anyone here running the 7-7-7 Gskill ripjaws?


NO the only reason i didnt get them is because i thought i would be able to down clock the ram i got up the volts and have tighter timings...jokes on me


----------



## eclipseaudio4

burn in investigated


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


NO the only reason i didnt get them is because i thought i would be able to down clock the ram i got up the volts and have tighter timings...jokes on me


yeah I have found that I suck at OC'ing ram







and have decided(well maybe) that I might trade my 8GB's for 4 of the 7-7-7 ripjaws but, I want to run some benches with some one that has them first.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Anyone here running the 7-7-7 Gskill ripjaws?
Tis what I owned before I moved to Intel. They do exactly what they say they do


----------



## Mastiffman

Eclipse, I must be one of those rare people that has success using this technic.... It's funny because the whole burnin process for me is to reach a high OC with reasonable volts and then backing them down to safe volts. So maybe It was because of the EM and then owering it back down....
Good article though...


----------



## dir_d

Well i just got a phone call saying that They dont have my Mega Bracket in stock So ill will receive my Mega, the fan clips and my Scythe fans for my push pull setup tomorrow on Tues. The AM2 bracket is being flown out of NY and will ship tuesday and arrive thursday.







Son of a *****...this whole setup has been a nightmare...Why do i love the underdog so much?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


burn in investigated


Well, I'll tell you what, I'm now running:

CPU -- 3.9Ghz @ 1.445v
NB -- 2.4Ghz @ 1.3125v & 1.2v
HT -- 2Ghz @ auto v
RAM -- 1333Mhz @ 7-7-7-24-33-1t-1.65v

So far it's not giving me any trouble in Windows. I ran IntelBurn Test on std for 5 runs and it was fine, so I'm going to see how it is in Windows for a bit, and maybe I'll run a couple of hours of Prime sm fft's, tweak it if needed to stabilize.

The next thing I'm going to do is keep those settings and try the RAM at rated speeds - 1600Mhz 7-7-7-24-33-1t-1.65v, maybe I'll end up bumping the volts a bit. Once this is stable, then ...

I'll try upping the NB, and see how it goes. Then I can get back to pushing up the CPU again.

This seems to be going well right now, hopefully she doesn't blow up next month!









I'll keep you posted to how it goes.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Well, I'll tell you what, I'm now running:

CPU -- 3.9Ghz @ 1.445v
NB -- 2.4Ghz @ 1.3125v & 1.2v
HT -- 2Ghz @ auto v
RAM -- 1333Mhz @ 7-7-7-24-33-1t-1.65v

So far it's not giving me any trouble in Windows. I ran IntelBurn Test on std for 5 runs and it was fine, so I'm going to see how it is in Windows for a bit, and maybe I'll run a couple of hours of Prime sm fft's, tweak it if needed to stabilize.

The next thing I'm going to do is keep those settings and try the RAM at rated speeds - 1600Mhz 7-7-7-24-33-1t-1.65v, maybe I'll end up bumping the volts a bit. Once this is stable, then ...

I'll try upping the NB, and see how it goes. Then I can get back to pushing up the CPU again.

This seems to be going well right now, hopefully she doesn't blow up next month!









I'll keep you posted to how it goes.

Marc


k I may try this method who knows. 
BTW Marc would you be willing to do some ram benches with me, using everest 5.3? All I really want to do is have use both at the same speeds, only difference being the ram timmings to see what the difference is.


----------



## dir_d

What bios is everybody running? anyone running higher than 6 Official?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


What bios is everybody running? anyone running higher than 6 Official?


I tried 1.71,1.72 and 1.73 all were junk. running 1.6 official right now. looks at tho we may have 1.7 Official within a month tho


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I tried 1.71,1.72 and 1.73 all were junk. running 1.6 official right now. looks at tho we may have 1.7 Official within a month tho


oh really..i see they upto 1.77 now... but from the notes nothing too special


----------



## eclipseaudio4

yeah I checked the beta bios's and noticed that as well. only reason I say we may be close to a new release is that they are running out of 1.7x numbers and will soon be on 1.8 betas.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice mduclow!

I'm on 1.6 and have tried up to 1.7b3. That does make sense though E....

That Ram test will give the tighter timings the gold medal for sure!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


k I may try this method who knows. 
BTW Marc would you be willing to do some ram benches with me, using everest 5.3? All I really want to do is have use both at the same speeds, only difference being the ram timmings to see what the difference is.


Sure, just let me know what to do. I'm not even sure I've downloaded Everest, much less used it.

BTW, 3.9 @ 1.445 rebooted in Windows on Prime sm fft's after about 80 mins. I came in to check on it, and it had rebooted, after checking the log, it ran about 80 mins.

So, I've bumped the volts to 1.455, although I had no issues whatsoever in Windows @ 1.445, I even rendered 100 .ARW files into .jpg's with Lightroom, saving them to the desktop, which hits the cores pretty good, and it had no problem, so I think 1.455 might be pretty close to it.

Let me know Eclipse

Marc


----------



## pij

Mastiffman said:


> Dir d,
> 
> I will be honest that seems a little wierd to me. Have you noticed any change in Bootup time when it does boot? One thing that I did experience with this board was that the MSI logo screen at boot held for a max of 2 seconds when I first got the board. Suddenly after the first 2 months it started holding for 4 seconds. I didn't really think anything of it until I started having more issues with my Ram. Erros, BSoD's And here's what tipped me off on the Problem....
> 
> I could change my tRP settings below 8. And when the MSI logo screen start holding for longer, I realized after a couple of hours of trying to get the tRP to go below eight and failing, that there was something wrong. I tried to do a BIOS update and got the ROMID Mismatch and didn't realize that it would brink the board. I RMA'd the board and they ttold me that there were a couple of broken circuits on the board.
> 
> Low and behold, I got the board back and was able to change tRP setting below 8 once again. So it might be something to look into with MSI because that doesn't sound right that you can't get 7-7-7-24 with your Ram.
> 
> Can you try to hit 7-7-7-24-31 @ 1333Mhz? If you can't then I would be calling either MSI or GSkill... Did you try setting your CPU, CPU-NB and HT all to stock speeds and still keep the 1.4v on the CPU-NB? Becuase if you haven't and you have the others OCed, it will be harder to hit the CL7 at 1600MHz.
> 
> My Ram is Rated at 2000MHz 8-8-8-30 @ 2.0v You not being able to hit 7-7-7-24 @ 1333Mhz with stock timings of 9-9-9-24, is like me not being able to hit 6-6-6-30 @ 1600Mhz, which I can and also get 5-5-5-21-26 @ 1333Mhz - 1475MHz+ with these sticks.
> 
> pij,
> 
> What are your current setting for everything.
> CPU frequency (FSB and Multi) and Voltage
> CPU-NB (FSB and Multi) frequency and Voltage
> HT Speed (FSB and Multi) and Voltage
> NB Voltage
> Dram Frequency, Timings and Voltage
> 
> STOCK,STOCK, STOCK... on 1.4 bios....
> 
> Only built a few days ago and not changed anything in the bios apart from running ram at 1:4 to get 1600mhz. My thoughts were to get my ram timings set up then overclock my cpu.
> 
> Thanks man


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Anyone here running the 7-7-7 Gskill ripjaws?


I have these sticks.


----------



## dokers

Hello all,
I'm new to the forum. I was just wondering what settings and performance I can expect on a 955BE on a good air cooler (Zalman 9700). I am still at stock as I just built my system last night. I had stability issues with 8GB of G.Skill RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231189
I finally got it to work by lowering the memory speed to 1066 down from 1333. So any recommendations with my RAM and just overclocking this machine in general would be much appreciated!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dokers* 
Hello all,
I'm new to the forum. I was just wondering what settings and performance I can expect on a 955BE on a good air cooler (Zalman 9700). I am still at stock as I just built my system last night. I had stability issues with 8GB of G.Skill RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231189
I finally got it to work by lowering the memory speed to 1066 down from 1333. So any recommendations with my RAM and just overclocking this machine in general would be much appreciated!

Welcome to the forum.









You should expect about 3.7+Ghz on air, and you're going to need to adjust volts along with that. You should also be able to get the NB to about 2400+Mhz as well, many reaching over 2600. Again, you'll need to adjust volts to reach some of those speeds.

To get your RAM to run at speeds, you're probably going to need to set the timings and volts manually in the bios. You should be able to see some stability then at rated speeds.

Marc


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dokers* 
Hello all,
I'm new to the forum. I was just wondering what settings and performance I can expect on a 955BE on a good air cooler (Zalman 9700). I am still at stock as I just built my system last night. I had stability issues with 8GB of G.Skill RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231189
I finally got it to work by lowering the memory speed to 1066 down from 1333. So any recommendations with my RAM and just overclocking this machine in general would be much appreciated!

I would flash the bios to 1.6 official. It seems to be the most stable bios at the moment. Just be careful.

Supposedly some people have trouble running 4 sticks at 1333MHz due to some IMCs on the Phenom II. But a few people here like Eclipse have no problem running 4 sticks of ram. You might have to raise the voltage on the DRAM and the CPU-NB to run it at that speed though.


----------



## dokers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
I would flash the bios to 1.6 official. It seems to be the most stable bios at the moment. Just be careful.

Supposedly some people have trouble running 4 sticks at 1333MHz due to some IMCs on the Phenom II. But a few people here like Eclipse have no problem running 4 sticks of ram. You might have to raise the voltage on the DRAM and the CPU-NB to run it at that speed though.

Thanks for the advice. I'm already at 1.6 bios, that was about the first thing I did after I got my system working on 1 stick. I think I'm gonna manually set the memory to 8-8-8-21, 2T and possibly try the voltage upping and see if I can at least get stable at stock speeds! Then I'll go for some overclocking.


----------



## dir_d

The more i search the more i see problems with this board and G.Skill RAM but most of them cleared up at 1.6 bios but not all.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
The more i search the more i see problems with this board and G.Skill RAM but most of them cleared up at 1.6 bios but not all.

Which Ripjaws kit do you have?


----------



## dir_d

the [email protected] 1.5v kit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
The more i search the more i see problems with this board and G.Skill RAM but most of them cleared up at 1.6 bios but not all.

I have had zero issues with mine.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stangcharger* 
I have had zero issues with mine.

Whats your ram running a right now? and how low are the timings?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

That Ram test will give the tighter timings the gold medal for sure!

not by much








Mine is on the left(did not notice auto set them @ 9-11-11-29 but W/E)
Great wallpaper thanks to mduclow







:


----------



## dir_d

heres mine
Attachment 127507


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Had to go looking but here's what it can do. It will probably do more once winter comes and I crank it up again to try to get to 4.4Ghz and finalize my OC... I need so much more time in a day....

EDIT BTW ignore both the NB temp (as everest was reading false) as well as the NB voltage.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey guys, ran into a weird issue. Im on the 1.5 bios, will upgrade back to 1.6 soon, BUT... IS it normal for ganged mode (128bit) to force your HTT to match NB freq? Its the onyl setting I can assume thats doing it. I just changed my RAM back to stock timings and switched it to dual channel instead of unganged, and CPU-Z is reporting 2600 htt instead of 2000, like its set in BIOS,a nd ganged/unganged is only thing I can think of that's doing it. Does this sound right?

EDIT: And my cores have stopped reporting a temp, but other sensors are working, W T F!?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Hey guys, ran into a weird issue. Im on the 1.5 bios, will upgrade back to 1.6 soon, BUT... IS it normal for ganged mode (128bit) to force your HTT to match NB freq? Its the onyl setting I can assume thats doing it. I just changed my RAM back to stock timings and switched it to dual channel instead of unganged, and CPU-Z is reporting 2600 htt instead of 2000, like its set in BIOS,a nd ganged/unganged is only thing I can think of that's doing it. Does this sound right?

I'm not sure what it could be that is doing that but I know that when I did this ganged vs unganged test in my build log that did not happen.








Also unganged and ganged are both dual channel the difference is just that with ganged you have one 128 bit lane and with unganged you have 2 64 bit lanes.
Another thing HTT is you FSB/reference clock I believe you are speaking of your HT (hypertransport) speeds.








edit: I think you may have other issues. try hard resetting your cmos


----------



## SwishaMane

yeah, cpu -z is reporting 2600 on htt, which i like to keep 2000 for stability, and 2600 on NB to help with 3.8 stability. I will try unganged again and see what happens, if it still forces 2600 htt, I'll update to 1.6 again, dunno why I switched back, and go from there. IT doesnt seem to be affecting rig very much, seems ot be more responsive, BUT, 2600 on htt is a bad idea I think.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
yeah, cpu -z is reporting 2600 on *htt*, which i like to keep 2000 for stability, and 2600 on NB to help with 3.8 stability. I will try unganged again and see what happens, if it still forces 2600 *htt*, I'll update to 1.6 again, dunno why I switched back, and go from there. IT doesnt seem to be affecting rig very much, seems ot be more responsive, BUT, 2600 on *htt* is a bad idea I think.

HT not HTT









2600 is fine that's what I run it at 24/7 with no problems at all. As long as it is not causing instability I would not worry about it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

K guys I have made some more changes to the Front page and would like you input! Specifically what programs would you think would be good to have links to?

Also while I am "talking" to all of you I would like to inform you that if you use pre 5.3 everest(I belive) your NB temps are incorrect. (I was seeing 32 or so idle) 5.3 also fixed the NB core voltage error.

Another thing what are you all getting loaded and idle on your NB temps?


----------



## SwishaMane

Let me elaborate, its the "HT Link" under the bus speed (200mhz) on first tab of cpu-z, you have core freq, multi, bus speed, and ht link. THAT is 2600 vs 2000 stock, and won't change back. I just ran a 3DAMrk stable, and set a new personal record, so its looking good so far.







Still can't break 20,000 marks, but w/e...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Let me elaborate, its the "HT Link" under the bus speed (200mhz) on first tab of cpu-z, you have core freq, multi, bus speed, and ht link. THAT is 2600 vs 2000 stock, and won't change back. I just ran a 3DAMrk stable, and set a new personal record, so its looking good so far.







Still can't break 20,000 marks, but w/e...

I did not want to come off like I was berating you or anything it;'s just that I have seen when one person starts calling something something else other soon follow. I just did not want a lot of chaos and confusion.

yeah 2600 should be fine like I said I run 2600 24/7. Altho I would be kinda worried if I was unable to manually set it back to something else. It's not on auto is it?

20,000 marks good god your kicking my butt


----------



## SwishaMane

No, its manually set... I'll look more into tomorrow...

btw eclipse, based on the math of RAM timings, you should try 9-9-9-21-30. Trc= Tras+CL, according to the Dragon Platform Tuning Guide, lol... Might squeeze out an extra mhz with that,







... I re adjusted my RAM according to the math, and Im getting better performance, hence my new record in 3dmark... Im just suggesting, not claimign to be Pro, lol. Have you tried that already? I appologize if i come across Bossy...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah thats what I run at actually I just have not changed it in my sig and when i ran that bench I just went with auto defaults. I really just wanted to see what the differences between 7-7-7 and 9-9-9 were. (not much) Also the pic I posted of the one of my OC's was a while ago. I have hence changed my timmings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
No, its manually set... I'll look more into tomorrow...

Im just suggesting, not claimign to be Pro, lol. Have you tried that already? I appologize if i come across Bossy...









Interesting.....

Nah were all good







:


----------



## SwishaMane

Cool. From what I remember, me and you have exact same RAM. Mushkin 996659... I might try those timings. I couldn't get them stable anything lower than 9-9-9 tho... But if 7-7-7 wasn't much better, then there's no loss. I'm doing 9-9-9-27-36 just to get rig oging good and stable for sure, and I'll slowly tune them in. What effects would 8-9-9-27-35 have? Or maybe 9-9-8, or 9-8-9? I'm not sure on timings relations with each other completely. And too impatient to thoroughly test.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
OH, then yeah that thing sucks! lol No offense. I have the one on the left for my x4 810. Shoot even the dual core S939 HS are like the one on the left. That's weird.

Blah! Todays my birthday (10-26). It's not as muich as it was when I was younger....

Happy belated birthday.












































No offense taken. I wasn't planning on using that cooler for very long anyway.

Took apart my rig about 2 days ago in an effort to make a custom bracket for my lapped Big Typhoon and realized that in a certain orientation I could use it no problems. So once that was established I took the 720 out and lapped it. Temps are BEAUTIFUL now.

Unlocked the 4th core only to find out the IMC is bad.







O well no harm, no foul.

Here's a screen shot of my lapping results.


















BTW, what is stock NB voltage?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Cool. From what I remember, me and you have exact same RAM. Mushkin 996659... I might try those timings. I couldn't get them stable anything lower than 9-9-9 tho... But if 7-7-7 wasn't much better, then there's no loss. I'm doing 9-9-9-27-36 just to get rig oging good and stable for sure, and I'll slowly tune them in. What effects would 8-9-9-27-35 have? Or maybe 9-9-8, or 9-8-9? I'm not sure on timings relations with each other completely. And too impatient to thoroughly test.

yeah I have the same issues lately. I could not get anything faster then 9-9-9-21-1t (with others set) @ 1600. I was able to get 7-7-7-18-1t @ 1333 but it was slower









As far as the relations







I cant OC ram for crap!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Happy belated birthday.












































No offense taken. I wasn't planning on using that cooler for very long anyway.

Took apart my rig about 2 days ago in an effort to make a custom bracket for my lapped Big Typhoon and realized that in a certain orientation I could use it no problems. So once that was established I took the 720 out and lapped it. Temps are BEAUTIFUL now.

Unlocked the 4th core only to find out the IMC is bad.







O well no harm, no foul.

Here's a screen shot of my lapping results.









BTW, what is stock NB voltage?


nice job! 








What are your load temps, and ambient?

NB 1.2 IIRC CPU-NB depends I think.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


As far as the relations







I cant OC ram for crap!


I'm not trying to OC them, just trying to tighten them up as best as possible without instability. I read a review on them that they can do 6-6-6-18 at 1.95v at 1333, but I couldn't post, lol. I also tried 8-8-8-24 at 1333 and BSOD immediately in Windoze, AND I tried all stock 205mhz fsb, and no post, not even a light on my mouse, UGH, this RAM is trash, but AWESOME! LOL, its a paradox, not by definition tho. I'll try your timings tomorrow morning and report back, as for tonight, Im out...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


I'm not trying to OC them, just trying to tighten them up as best as possible without instability. I read a review on them that they can do 6-6-6-18 at 1.95v at 1333, but I couldn't post, lol. I also tried 8-8-8-24 at 1333 and BSOD immediately in Windoze, AND I tried all stock 205mhz fsb, and no post, not even a light on my mouse, UGH, this RAM is trash, but AWESOME! LOL, its a paradox, not by definition tho. I'll try your timings tomorrow morning and report back, as for tonight, Im out...


1.95








hmmm. I know when I went for 7-7-7-17 it would not post but @ 7-7-7-18 I posted and was fine to do whatever @ stock voltage and 1333.

You know running that compare I think I will stick with this ram as the differences were minor IMHO between 7-7-7 and 9-9-9 @ 1600MHz.

EDIT: I'm out too!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


nice job! 








What are your load temps, and ambient?

NB 1.2 IIRC CPU-NB depends I think.



Ambient 19/20C. Loaded temps just barely touched 32C, usually sits @ 31C while running prime.

Yeah I noticed in one of your screen shots you had all the voltages and speeds, etc. on your on screen display so I added them to my on screen display.









Here's what mine looks like now.


















Off to do some more testing.


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey E,

Can you post anything past 1697MHz without turning on the "Multistep OC Booster" Modes 1 or 2?


----------



## pij

Hi guys,

You know what would be really good - a noobie guide to setting timings for ram and overclocking your cpu.

I have asked in a few forums how to do this but no luck so far. I know its a lot of testing crashing, testing stabling, testing ect.. BUT I don't want to get to 3.9 or 4.2! I just want to try and get around 3.6 and set up my memory timings.

I know there is many links on the first page and indeed on other websites but its all greek to me.... and before any suggestions on being stupid... I did manage to spend a few days reading guides how to stick a pc together and well... I did it!

All I was looking for was what options to change in bios from stock, what things to change/adjust and bingo - thats all. I know (well I think I know) what programmes to run after to check stability.

Any help would be great.

PJ


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
yeah I have the same issues lately. I could not get anything faster then 9-9-9-21-1t (with others set) @ 1600. I was able to get 7-7-7-18-1t @ 1333 but it was slower









As far as the relations







I cant OC ram for crap!

My ram is rated for 7-7-7-24 1600MHz @ 1.65v, but it seems my ram is limited by the IMC. I could only get my ram stable at cas 9 at 1600MHz.


----------



## mav2000

I have the same issue, so I run my ram at Cas 6 1333 Mhz.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 

Another thing what are you all getting loaded and idle on your NB temps?

Assuming I'm getting the right reading, I am idling about 5c above ambient, and my load temps are about 7-8c above ambient.

I experience very little change in temps on the NB during load. I have an aftermarket NB cooler on it. This is my NB cooler.

I'm going with the reading through _Speedfan_, 'temp3'. I read on a thread somewhere that this was the NB reading, and that 'Remote2' is the MOSFET.

Marc

*EDIT:* Ok, so I have now correctly identified my NB temps, and I am usually about 41-43c idle, and it is usually around 47-49c, under load, but really never goes over about 53c, even at high volts.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Assuming I'm getting the right reading, I am idling about 5c above ambient, and my load temps are about 7-8c above ambient.

I experience very little change in temps on the NB during load. I have an aftermarket NB cooler on it. This is my NB cooler.

I'm going with the reading through _Speedfan_, 'temp3'. I read on a thread somewhere that this was the NB reading, and that 'Remote2' is the MOSFET.

Marc

The latest version of Everest (v5.30) has a new North Bridge sensor for the GD70. It used to be Auxiliary before the newest version. I get idle NB temps of around 50C and load temps (prime95 blend) of around 62C.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
My ram is rated for 7-7-7-24 1600MHz @ 1.65v, but it seems my ram is limited by the IMC. I could only get my ram stable at cas 9 at 1600MHz.

You should be able to get that at rated speeds, I am. I run 7-7-7-21-28-1t @ 1.75v. These sticks along with our NB do seem to want a bit more volts to run good. Currently I am at about 1520Mhz as I am still tweaking, the NB is about 2500Mhz. But you should be ok, even past 1600Mhz.

Marc


----------



## BenBrown

eclipseaudio4 I am not sure if you saw my reply to your question about the ram so I went ahead and did a few tests. Stock timings (7-7-7-24-34), then lowered the timings to 7-7-6-15-22, then overclocked the ram just a little bit. I raised the voltage to 1.7 since I only had about ten minutes.


----------



## stangcharger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Whats your ram running a right now? and how low are the timings?


Running factory timing of 9-9-9-24 and had it at 1660mhz for awhile, but now running at 1333 just for alittle more stability for the CPU.

running this RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


My ram is rated for 7-7-7-24 1600MHz @ 1.65v, but it seems my ram is limited by the IMC. I could only get my ram stable at cas 9 at 1600MHz.


Are you using bios 1.6 official?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


20,000 marks good god your kicking my butt










Not quite 20k yet, just got over 19k last night, so on my way! I also flashed to 1.6 today, and I'm no longer getting a forced 2600 on "HT Link." I think it was a BIOS bug, but all good now. I might push that up to 2400 or so just to see what kind of effect on the rig it has over time. Last night I was up longer than I should have been, not really doing anything worth doing besides messing with options. I'll have a chance to intense 3D test today and what not.

I think the only reason I'm getting 19k in 3dmark06 is this gtx 285 is holding a DAMN good OC on stock air. I came to find 70% fan speed is a sweet spot. anything over actually keeps gpu hotter. I'm at 738/1268 on STOCK! I've got an accelero 280 / thermalright vrm kit coming (since 285 arent supported without both kits) , and I plan to do the volt mod, so I can assume it'll go higher after that. he he


----------



## BlackOmega

Have you guys seen better results using the multiplier or upping the HTT and using a lower multiplier.

So far I have gotten my rig stable @ 3700MHz, but it BSOD's rather quickly @ 3800MHz. And you other guys that have 720's what voltages are you using to get the clocks you're at? I bumped it up to 1.545v for 3800 but that's still not enough. Temps are still pretty good, @ 3700 (1.525v) max load temp I get is 49C (after 1.5 hours stress testing (S&M v1.9.1)) at the cores.


----------



## SwishaMane

weird. Im at 3.8 stable on 1.385vcore, BUT, my temps are garbage, due to air flow probs in this case I assume. I'm lower 50s under normal loads like gaming, and 54-58 under prime after awhile. I'm pretty sure Im 100% stable too. I don't run prime for no 9 hours, because I'm trying to make this chip last as long as possible, and don't want to burn her up. But I've YET to have a random BSOD, except when messing with it... Timings, etc...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


weird. Im at 3.8 stable on 1.385vcore, BUT, my temps are garbage, due to air flow probs in this case I assume. I'm lower 50s under normal loads like gaming, and 54-58 under prime after awhile. I'm pretty sure Im 100% stable too. I don't run prime for no 9 hours, because I'm trying to make this chip last as long as possible, and don't want to burn her up. But I've YET to have a random BSOD, except when messing with it... Timings, etc...


 We also have different steppings. Mine is a CACZC, that could be all the difference right there as far as voltage requirements are concerned.

As for stress testing, I stopped using prime as I noticed that Everest (my primary temp monitoring software) don't get along very well. Not to mention it's not a very good overall stability tester as it doesn't tell where it failed. 
I use S&M V1.9.1 (scroll down till you find it). It loads the CPU a lot harder than Prime/Orthos/OCCT, and if it does fail it actually tells you where it failed. So if you get an L1 cache failure you know you need more volts, if you get an L2 or FPU failure your temps are too high. S&M got my CPU ~4C hotter than Prime ever has.
IMO, if you're S&M stable for the long duration, 100% load test (you don't need to test your power supply or HDD's) then it's pretty safe to say that your rig is stable.

Beware the FPU test. It _*WILL*_ get your CPU extremely hot. So be sure to run the short test first to see what range your CPU will get to and that'll help you determine whether you need to do something about your cooling.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Are you using bios 1.6 official?

Yes. I have not tried a +0.1 overvolt on my memory yet though. I still need to tweak my system some more.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
Yes. I have not tried a +0.1 overvolt on my memory yet though. I still need to tweak my system some more.

Just curious what can you overclock to and the voltages..I have my mega and scythe push pull fans but my AM2 mount will be here tomorrow. I wanna kinda compare it to you, since essentially besides memory we have the same system.
Once i get the mega on i wanna see once and for all if i need to RMA the chip or board.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
We also have different steppings. Mine is a CACZC, that could be all the difference right there as far as voltage requirements are concerned.

As for stress testing, I stopped using prime as I noticed that Everest (my primary temp monitoring software) don't get along very well. Not to mention it's not a very good overall stability tester as it doesn't tell where it failed.
I use S&M V1.9.1 (scroll down till you find it). It loads the CPU a lot harder than Prime/Orthos/OCCT, and if it does fail it actually tells you where it failed. So if you get an L1 cache failure you know you need more volts, if you get an L2 or FPU failure your temps are too high. S&M got my CPU ~4C hotter than Prime ever has.
IMO, if you're S&M stable for the long duration, 100% load test (you don't need to test your power supply or HDD's) then it's pretty safe to say that your rig is stable.

Beware the FPU test. It _*WILL*_ get your CPU extremely hot. So be sure to run the short test first to see what range your CPU will get to and that'll help you determine whether you need to do something about your cooling.

Yeah, from what I've noticed, almost all CACYC steppings like mine are getting 3.7+ on air with low vcore, that's very sweet! Just my temps don't relate to the low vcore at all. Almost all cpus int he phII steppings list with my stepping are doing very well, just got lucky once I guess.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Hey E,

Can you post anything past 1697MHz without turning on the "Multistep OC Booster" Modes 1 or 2?


I believe in that that SS I posted (speeds ramped up) I used the OC dial and went from 200 to 212. I have not tried the Multistep thing tho...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Ambient 19/20C. Loaded temps just barely touched 32C, usually sits @ 31C while running prime.

Yeah I noticed in one of your screen shots you had all the voltages and speeds, etc. on your on screen display so I added them to my on screen display.









Here's what mine looks like now.









Off to do some more testing.


















you must have done a great job lapping it! now crank those volts and she what that baby can do !D

Crank that NB up and you will see a marked improvement in your throughput.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


My ram is rated for 7-7-7-24 1600MHz @ 1.65v, but it seems my ram is limited by the IMC. I could only get my ram stable at cas 9 at 1600MHz.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I have the same issue, so I run my ram at Cas 6 1333 Mhz.


Official 1.6 bios is supposed to fix that issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


eclipseaudio4 I am not sure if you saw my reply to your question about the ram so I went ahead and did a few tests. Stock timings (7-7-7-24-34), then lowered the timings to 7-7-6-15-22, then overclocked the ram just a little bit. I raised the voltage to 1.7 since I only had about ten minutes.


yeah I saw it back there somewhere. Cant tell what you are running you NB @ but I noticed a major improvement between 2000 and 2800!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Yeah, from what I've noticed, almost all CACYC steppings like mine are getting 3.7+ on air with low vcore, that's very sweet! Just my temps don't relate to the low vcore at all. Almost all cpus int he phII steppings list with my stepping are doing very well, just got lucky once I guess.


mmm goodness! how about







4.2







on air with







1.54


----------



## SobePmp

My 790fx-GD70 board, AMD x4 965 and G Skill Ripjaw ram arrive tomorrow.

I cant find am3 mounting brackets for my Storm rev2 waterblock as it has been discontinued. Any suggestions on a new waterblock? I was thinking about an Apogee XT.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/97...156_1366_.html

or maybe an Enzotech Saphire.

http://www.tilatech.com/products/Enz...ter-Block.html


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 








you must have done a great job lapping it! now crank those volts and she what that baby can do !D

Thanks







. Even @ 1.54v it (3700MHz) still idles 29/30C and loads at 49C.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Crank that NB up and you will see a marked improvement in your throughput.
I noticed a major improvement between 2000 and 2800!









I wonder if that'll take care of that skipping that I see in 3dm06. About every 1.5 seconds the screen kind of jumps (skips) for a nano second. I'm going to drop in my other GPU and see what kind of improvement it nets me. Scored 15900 @ 3700/ GPU @ stock.

Eclipse, I was meaning to ask you, when you launch Everest does your realtek audio panel open saying that you've either unplugged or plugged something in? Mine does that every time Everest opens (at startup).


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Eclipse, I was meaning to ask you, when you *launch Everest does your realtek audio panel open saying that you've either unplugged or plugged something in*? Mine does that every time Everest opens (at startup).


Mine does this too with Everest. It seems to depend upon which sensors you have enabled in the OSD or sidebar. My USB flash drive on the back panel has an autorun menu pop up, but my other flash drive on my monitor's USB hub does not do this.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Mine does this too with Everest. It seems to depend upon which sensors you have enabled in the OSD or sidebar. My USB flash drive on the back panel has an autorun menu pop up, but my other flash drive on my monitor's USB hub does not do this.


 Out of curiosity which realtek driver are you using? I was thinking about going right to realtek's site and getting their driver rather than the MSI one.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Out of curiosity which realtek driver are you using? I was thinking about going right to realtek's site and getting their driver rather than the MSI one.

I am using driver 2.35 which is the latest one. The Everest sensor that causes the Realtek problem is _Memory Clock_. Try unchecking that, close and reopen Everest.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
I am using driver 2.35 which is the latest one. The Everest sensor that causes the Realtek problem is _Memory Clock_. Try unchecking that, close and reopen Everest.

I'll give that a go when I get back to my rig (using my netbook at the moment).

But that is odd that the memory clock thing does that to it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I do not have that issue. not sure why but it could be due to the fact that I did not load their SW and have not updated their drivers.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

We may be thanking intel soon as I have found a way we can run SLI on our boards! Yes you heard right *SLI* I am going to try this out on mine first and then for those that ask I will tell you how. From what I understand it is a one time PITA but could prove worth it!

More to come once verified!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
mmm goodness! how about







4.2







on air with







1.54
























You have same stepping as me too!? Same mobo, RAM and CPU, thats crazy... What next, you got same hairstyle as me? lol

oh wow, just noticed its a 965, well anyway, good stepping. Im STUCK with a 955,


----------



## mav2000

Wow thats awesome news...

BTW I faced the same issue with the realtek popping up ever time i use everest. And I dont use the side bar...


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
We may be thanking intel soon as I have found a way we can run SLI on our boards! Yes you heard right *SLI* I am going to try this out on mine first and then for those that ask I will tell you how. From what I understand it is a one time PITA but could prove worth it!

More to come once verified!


























































w00t, Ive heard of the sli hack, but it only worked with certain boards and/or a certain driver, which is really out of date by now if I remember the small bit I heard of it. FIGURE IT OUT! I want gtx 285 sli, LOL, awesomezorz


----------



## BlackOmega

Do you stress the NB the same as you would lets say the CPU?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
I'll give that a go when I get back to my rig (using my netbook at the moment).

But that is odd that the memory clock thing does that to it.









I tested again and so far I found that the following causes the Realtek pop-up:

- Memory Clock
- Memory Speed
- DRAM:FSB Ratio
- Memory Timings

@Eclipse, that would be awesome news for those that have Nvidia cards waiting to be SLI'ed and have this board.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well guys I spent a couple HRS last night trying to get it to work with a friend of mine and all I got was a headache and now I cant get the drivers to load normally. I have not yet giving up as I think it can be done. I just think I may need to start from scratch.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
yeah I saw it back there somewhere. Cant tell what you are running you NB @ but I noticed a major improvement between 2000 and 2800!









Sorry my NB is running at 2600.


----------



## SwishaMane

2800 NB was causing slight graphics anomalies in my games. I could like see lines where polygons met polygons here and there... One precise example would be WoW, and the ground had it bad. IT had to be NB @ 2800 because I changed it back to 2600 like now, and it's peachy keen. I've been looking into the sli hack for non ali boards, and if I can get my buddy to let me borrow his gtx 260, I can try it too. You might need to start from scratch for best results.


----------



## mduclow

Can someone tell me how accurate Everest is in reporting voltages? It seems accurate in most respects, but I am getting some noticeable NB voltage increases over what I am setting in the bios.

It actually seems to over-volt by about .05 volts, and also varies/fluctuates quite a bit with load. Here's an example:
Bios settings,
CPU -- 236 x 17 = 4012Mhz
NB -- 236 x 11 = 2596Mhz
RAM -- 236 x 3.33 x 2 = 1571Mhz
HT Link -- 236 x 8 = 1888Mhz

CPU-NB VDD -- 1.3125v
CPU-NB Voltage -- 1.362v
DRAM voltage -- 1.75v

... boot into Windows

Everest, idling, shows NB voltage @ 1.384v. Set Prime95 to run a custom test of 512k - 1024k, starts at 1024 and a few seconds in the NB voltage reads 1.416v and within a minute or two all cores have failed with rounding errors, which means it wants more volts, right? Lower NB volts cause it to reboot with this test. But isn't that already a lot of volts for 2600Mhz NB? Temps for the NB are about 47-49c under load right now.

What does everyone think about this? Is this indicative of a bad IMC? Or do I just need to crank up the volts?

Marc

*EDIT:* As to the Prime95 being unstable, I think I was incorrectly setting the amount of memory to be used in the custom test. I'll post what it was in the test when I get it stable.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Can someone tell me how accurate Everest is in reporting voltages? It seems accurate in most respects, but I am getting some noticeable NB voltage increases over what I am setting in the bios.

It actually seems to over-volt by about .05 volts, and also varies/fluctuates quite a bit with load. Here's an example:
Bios settings,
CPU -- 236 x 17 = 4012Mhz
NB -- 236 x 11 = 2596Mhz
RAM -- 236 x 3.33 x 2 = 1571Mhz
HT Link -- 236 x 8 = 1888Mhz

CPU-NB VDD -- 1.3125v
CPU-NB Voltage -- 1.362v
DRAM voltage -- 1.75v

... boot into Windows

Everest, idling, shows NB voltage @ 1.384v. Set Prime95 to run a custom test of 512k - 1024k, starts at 1024 and a few seconds in the NB voltage reads 1.416v and within a minute or two all cores have failed with rounding errors, which means it wants more volts, right? Lower NB volts cause it to reboot with this test. But isn't that already a lot of volts for 2600Mhz NB? Temps for the NB are about 47-49c under load right now.

What does everyone think about this? Is this indicative of a bad IMC? Or do I just need to crank up the volts?

Marc


 Marc, 
First, regarding Everest. Depending on where you're reading your temps/voltages, whether it be on the on screen display (OSD) or the "Sensors" page, you have to adjust in the properties how often it refreshes. I noticed in my OSD that the temps didn't match up with Coretemp. I checked the refresh rate, it would only refresh every 5 seconds. Coretemp I have set to refresh every 0.5 second.

As for voltage fluctuation, that is perferctly normal. The voltage regulators (VR's) usually handle this task. Unless the fluctuation is a huge amount like lets say 0.10v on the cpu, then I'd get worried.

As for your NB, use a memory tester first like memtest (Memtest 4.00 you can run fromyour desktop) or you can use S&M v1.9.1 (scroll down until you find it) which has a built in memory tester (use the wizard to set tests up). If you memory is deemed stable then run prime.

And as you've noticed, prime doesn't tell you where you failed. Run S&M 's CPU test @ 100% load and if it fails it'll tell you where it failed. If you get an L1 cache failure, you need more volts. If you get an L2 or FPU failure your temps are too high. Be forewarned that S&M does get your CPU hotter than prime so make sure you have adequate cooling.

Good Luck


----------



## dir_d

I think its CPU volts, im running 1.4v for 3.7 it just seems alil low for 140w chip. NB is fine mine is at 1.3v. From what i understand 2600NB can take 1.3 to 1.4v and maybe alil more depending on the chip.


----------



## dir_d

Do you have a direct link to the S&M i couldnt find one. There was an SIV but thats as close as it got


----------



## BlackOmega

Here's the .zip file.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Marc, 
As for your NB, use a memory tester first like memtest (Memtest 4.00 you can run fromyour desktop) or you can use S&M v1.9.1 (scroll down until you find it) which has a built in memory tester (use the wizard to set tests up). If you memory is deemed stable then run prime.


I've run the memory through a lot of cycles through MemTest86+, I'm well under it's max stability numbers, so it shouldn't be the RAM. I was testing the 512k - 1024k in Prime because I thought that was testing the IMC. Testing the IMC should let me know if I have the NB (mostly) stable, so if I've lowered other speeds, like the memory and cpu, then I should have pretty much determined a failure on 1024k size test should be the IMC (NB), right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Run S&M 's CPU test @ 100% load and if it fails it'll tell you where it failed. If you get an L1 cache failure, you need more volts. If you get an L2 or FPU failure your temps are too high. Good Luck










Anyway, I'll try S&M







see what it says. Thanks for the suggestion.

Marc


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I've run the memory through a lot of cycles through MemTest86+, I'm well under it's max stability numbers, so it shouldn't be the RAM. I was testing the 512k - 1024k in Prime because I thought that was testing the IMC. Testing the IMC should let me know if I have the NB (mostly) stable, so if I've lowered other speeds, like the memory and cpu, then I should have pretty much determined a failure on 1024k size test should be the IMC (NB), right?

Anyway, I'll try S&M







see what it says. Thanks for the suggestion.

Marc

No problem.









I'm actually testing my NB right now. What I've done is put my memory timings to auto (that way you'll know they'll be looser than a 2 bit hooker), and the speed as low as it'll go to be sure that the memory isn't overclocking itself and giving me errors.
Then I run Memtest+4.00 for ~30 minutes, then bump the next 50MHz. So far I'm at 2550 NB @ 1.28v.

So far it's failed memtest once when I tried 2550MHz (NB) @ 1.24v. I just bumped the volts slightly and I'm back in business.

It's ideal to determine the limits of each component before going for your 24/7 OC. Then you'll be able to set all of the components up accordingly and you'll know what voltages (roughly) you'll need to run what.
Then once it's set up, you'll just be left with the fine tuning: voltages and RAM timings.

Good Luck


----------



## mduclow

@BlackOmega - getting a driver error when starting S&M. Can't install driver because it is not digitally signed, blah, blah, blah ...

Any ideas?
Marc


----------



## BlackOmega

Well it's not supposed to install anything.







Maybe it's x86 only. Is there an application that allows you to run 32 bit applications?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@BlackOmega - getting a driver error when starting S&M. Can't install driver because it is not digitally signed, blah, blah, blah ...

Any ideas?
Marc


use this http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=dseo


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Well it's not supposed to install anything.







Maybe it's x86 only. Is there an application that allows you to run 32 bit applications?


I didn't say that quite right, what I meant was that when I try to run the program I get a pop-up window that says, "Error, Can't start driver" Than a Windows pop-up window appears and says "Windows requires a digitally signed driver".

I do not have a 32-bit O/S, so I guess I'll have to do without it. It does open the program after I click past the driver error, but it crashed a setting that should have been stable, so I'm not sure if it's working correctly or not.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Just installed my Mega...Im really happy... 38C full load in prime95 at 3.6Ghz. My OCZ Vendetta was at 51C at this speed.

Edit gotta thank Mastiff for telling me to go with the two scythes...they arent loud at all and i have them both running at 100% right now


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I didn't say that quite right, what I meant was that when I try to run the program I get a pop-up window that says, "Error, Can't start driver" Than a Windows pop-up window appears and says "Windows requires a digitally signed driver".

I do not have a 32-bit O/S, so I guess I'll have to do without it. It does open the program after I click past the driver error, but it crashed a setting that should have been stable, so I'm not sure if it's working correctly or not.

Marc


 Well that is weird as it doesn't do anything with drivers.









I also just asked the guys over at the 939 club (link in sig) and I've had 4 people verify that it works just fine with a 64 bit OS including w7.

So that tells me there is something amiss with your rig. Maybe you've been running an unstable memory overclock and it's corrupted your OS?

Just for kicks and giggles, put your system back to stock and try running it.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Just installed my Mega...Im really happy... 38C full load in prime95 at 3.6Ghz. My OCZ Vendetta was at 51C at this speed.

Edit gotta thank Mastiff for telling me to go with the two scythes...they arent loud at all and i have them both running at 100% right now


Those are some nice temps. What are your CPU and CPU-NB volts?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Just installed my Mega...Im really happy... 38C full load in prime95 at 3.6Ghz. My OCZ Vendetta was at 51C at this speed.

Edit gotta thank Mastiff for telling me to go with the two scythes...they arent loud at all and i have them both running at 100% right now


Is it mounted vertical or horizontal? Damn good temps.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Those are some nice temps. What are your CPU and CPU-NB volts?


not yet high enough


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Is it mounted vertical or horizontal? Damn good temps.

Heres a pic of my system right now









I put everything to stock and put the multiplier upto 19 for [email protected] and it ran well for 15 minutes then all of a sudden the screen went blank again... so im gonna try 1.45v


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Heres a pic of my system right now









I put everything to stock and put the multiplier upto 19 for [email protected] and it ran well for 15 minutes then all of a sudden the screen went blank again... so im gonna try 1.45v

Your rig looks good









What did you run for 15minutes?

As for the screen going blank, do you have your screen saver turned off?

How are you power options set up?


----------



## dir_d

So far [email protected] just went down to 41C...I really hope it stays stable so i dont have to RMA this chip


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Your rig looks good









What did you run for 15minutes?

As for the screen going blank, do you have your screen saver turned off?

How are you power options set up?

Power options I have everything to stay on. The screen just turns black my G15 keyboard still reports 100% load but the screen stays black. I cant tell if its frozen because the screen goes black.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Power options I have everything to stay on. The screen just turns black my G15 keyboard still reports 100% load but the screen stays black. I cant tell if its frozen because the screen goes black.

watch the LCD on the MB it should be showing your CPU temp. If it fluctuates then not frozen.


----------



## dir_d

When i was cleaning my 965 off i noticed it was a CACYC also..Hopefully it lives up to your chip


----------



## eclipseaudio4

what are
the last 5 numbers in the serial? should be like 90013(mine)


----------



## dir_d

Mines 90297


----------



## dir_d

Stopped prime95...30min of stability at [email protected] 43C. Gonna try for higher
Attachment 127748


----------



## eclipseaudio4

the closer to 90000 the closer to the center of the wafer.


----------



## dir_d

Im having problems keeping my NB and CPU stable past 3.8Ghz, i can boot into windows at 3.9 but it freezes right when i try to open anything like a folder or app. when i went for 4.0 i just kept getting blue screens when windows was booting up. i got into windows 1 time and then it just froze. Any tips for getting NB and CPU stable past 3.8?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


the closer to 90000 the closer to the center of the wafer.


I will make a note to check my number when I pull the cooler off next time. I wouldn't mind knowing what my chip is up to.









How'd the sli thing go? I tried an sli hack I found for any mobo, and after trying it a few times, it just wouldnt go. BUT, I can't dismiss it as "not working" because I was on a gtx 285 and gtx 260 C216. Only two cards I had available. Upon reading more into the hack, it only support two of the same cards. Not part numbers like oldschool sli, but I would have to have 2 gtx 285s, str8 up.

Well, now that I think of it, the "5" in 285 creates a whole new card right? I can only sli mine with 275, 285 and 295s, right? And the 260 would sli with another 260, and 280? Or am I completely wrong, and sli, if the hack worked, should have worked fine?


----------



## dir_d

So my computer goes black and freezes at [email protected], [email protected], NB1.3v, MEM [email protected] stock timings on S&M CPU (FPU) test. BlackOmega what does this mean?


----------



## BlackOmega

Means it's not stable. It's usually an indication that your cooling is insufficient. What are your load temps during the FPU test? (The FPU portion of S&M is by far the most demanding stress tester I have used, and it will get your CPU hotter than prime/orthos/OCCt).

When changing CPU clocks, I typically run the short duration test @ 100% load. If it passes that with good temps, I'll run the longer test usually. Or if you want to do an even quicker test just run the L1,L2 and FPU tests.

EDIT:dir_d, when using S&M be sure you don't have anything else running. When you start reaching the upper end of your CPU's potential multitasking while stress testing will cause failures.


----------



## dir_d

I ran it three times, 1st time it failed at CPU FPU which the max temp i had was 45C so that couldnt be right. Second time it failed at Power Supply test with like 6 seconds till the end of the test. 3rd time after using different PCI-E rails for my PSU it passed. Im gonna run some more tests i might have been drawing too much out on one rail but i dunno.

Those two times it failed were just black screens no errors no beeps no bluescreens...


----------



## dir_d

Ran the short S&M Test again with my [email protected] and my [email protected] and it passed again.


----------



## BlackOmega

Try running the medium duration (typically about 30 minutes). And that's weird that you got a PSU failure. I honestly have never seen one of those before.







I've seen L1, L2, FPU and memory on S&M but not that.

I'm assuming that that Antec of yours is a split rail PSU. Over at the MSI forums, they HIGHLY recommend single rail power supplies.

And a theory that I and the other members of the 939 club have is that, the higher you go over max recommended voltage the lower max allowable temp goes. However, we have no way of proving this.

But here's the general idea: If max recommended voltage is 1.40v and at that voltage max allowable temp is 71C. 
Then you run 1.50v into the CPU, max allowable temp would be 60C and so on. I personally believe that it is exponential. Meaning that with each step the max temp goes down quicker. So @ 1.50v, my personal belief is that max allowable temp would be more like 55C.

But like I said this is just a theory we had. It would be nice if we could prove/disprove it.


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir d,
Looks like you're running good temps on the new HS with those Scythes. I like em'! I'm glad that you do!


----------



## dir_d

Ran more Tests those black screens are just CPU voltage nothing to do with my PSU. still having a tough time with 3.9Ghz with 2.6Ghz NB


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Ran more Tests those black screens are just CPU voltage nothing to do with my PSU. still having a tough time with 3.9Ghz with 2.6Ghz NB


 I never thought they had to do with your +12v rail if that's what you mean.

To everyone: How will having my NB OCed so far (2750) affect my ability to set tight timings? Is there any affect? Does it make it easier? Harder?


----------



## dir_d

Ran S&M for 30min [email protected], CPU-NB [email protected] rest auto and passed so i think i got a stable 3.8 everyday overclock. Im gonna shoot for 3.9Ghz and 4.0Ghz tomorrow since so far at 3.8Ghz my temps havent hit 47C.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I will make a note to check my number when I pull the cooler off next time. I wouldn't mind knowing what my chip is up to.









How'd the sli thing go? I tried an sli hack I found for any mobo, and after trying it a few times, it just wouldnt go. BUT, I can't dismiss it as "not working" because I was on a gtx 285 and gtx 260 C216. Only two cards I had available. Upon reading more into the hack, it only support two of the same cards. Not part numbers like oldschool sli, but I would have to have 2 gtx 285s, str8 up.

Well, now that I think of it, the "5" in 285 creates a whole new card right? I can only sli mine with 275, 285 and 295s, right? And the 260 would sli with another 260, and 280? Or am I completely wrong, and sli, if the hack worked, should have worked fine?

did not go good. Not sure if the OS was already in trouble because of BSOD's (100's) or just because I messed up some drivers. But that install is toast.

the thing about SLI is that the core is the same.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Ran S&M for 30min [email protected], CPU-NB [email protected] rest auto and passed so i think i got a stable 3.8 everyday overclock. Im gonna shoot for 3.9Ghz and 4.0Ghz tomorrow since so far at 3.8Ghz my temps havent hit 47C.

More voltage! bump your cpu-NB to between 1.30 -1.35 your probably gonna need 1.5+ volts for 4Ghz but it will be fine.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I will make a note to check my number when I pull the cooler off next time. I wouldn't mind knowing what my chip is up to.









You can also find the serial number on the box and certificate that came with the CPU. Mine is 90323 so it likely does not overclock as well.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Ran S&M for 30min [email protected], CPU-NB [email protected] rest auto and passed so i think i got a stable 3.8 everyday overclock. Im gonna shoot for 3.9Ghz and 4.0Ghz tomorrow since so far at 3.8Ghz my temps havent hit 47C.

Whats your ambient temps like?


----------



## dir_d

umm i dunno...where can i check that..or is that idle temp?


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


umm i dunno...where can i check that..or is that idle temp?


You need a thermometer in your room to check ambient temps. (Or is there another way?)


----------



## mav2000

Thermometer is the only way....that gives us some diea of how well the prlimatech performs in your case.


----------



## pij

Guys,

just a quick one.

I have put the 1.6 bios on a memory stick... and when I go into bios what do I click to change it from 1.4 to 1.6??

Sorry for the noob q?...!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


Guys,

just a quick one.

I have put the 1.6 bios on a memory stick... and when I go into bios what do I click to change it from 1.4 to 1.6??

Sorry for the noob q?...!











go into the Mflash menu, and then you have to pick the upgrade option and the file. IIRC


----------



## pij

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


go into the Mflash menu, and then you have to pick the upgrade option and the file. IIRC


Hi thanks..
I know this sounds daft but..

I have put the file on my stick, re booted into bios - gone into M flash..

then..into load bios source file from....usb - silicom (name of usb)..power (pressed enter..

next it says........\\media list and partion 0 ..... I click enter on each but nothing??

Do I have to format my usb or something??? sorry im stuck!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
You can also find the serial number on the box and certificate that came with the CPU. Mine is 90323 so it likely does not overclock as well.

Ah, thats true. Im 93433. If thats part of the serial number, then how does that relate to the silicon? I thought a serial number was more for authentication, and the ability of AMD to know about the chip. RMA, which factory handled it, w/e they do. IDK what it means to be closer to middle of waffer or w/e, but Im stable 3.8 ghz on 1.385vcore, so I can't complain, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
Hi thanks..
I know this sounds daft but..

I have put the file on my stick, re booted into bios - gone into M flash..

then..into load bios source file from....usb - silicom (name of usb)..power (pressed enter..

next it says........\\media list and partion 0 ..... I click enter on each but nothing??

Do I have to format my usb or something??? sorry im stuck!

The usb should be Fat32 I believe, and the 3 raw bios files your unzip should be at the root. In M-flash, you want to choose BIOS Update, then it opens menu one click below that menu for the stick. Go into stick til you get to the partition, then the xxx.160 file, and flash.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey, IDK exactly how these CPUs are working with the memory, BUT, I read each PHII has two memory controllers, one for DCT 0 and one for DCT 1. Would it be a smart idea to use one stick of RAM in the first black RAM slot, and then the second dimm in the first blue RAM slot, and take advantage of both memory controllers? I was fumbling through some other threads, and ran across this idea in my head reading, and wondered if there would be any performance increases using both memory controllers in single channel with each dimm. Ive only got 2x2gb ddr3 1600. This might help my RAM tighten down to 8s maybe? OR is there an exact reason it won't work? I havent tried yet...


----------



## dir_d

I think im gonna RMA the board or the chip maybe even both...im having wierd issues with my g5 mouse. The lights stay on the mouse the mouse buttons work but i cant move the mouse pointer until i plug it into another USB slot. This happens at random times after 5 hours or after 15 minutes i have to change the mouse to a diff USB port. I also decided to use speedfan and i test it by loading prime95 it works but my computer got to 46C then the screen just went blank. Temps shouldnt be a factor that low, I think somethings wrong with my mobo or chip.


----------



## pij

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Ah, thats true. Im 93433. If thats part of the serial number, then how does that relate to the silicon? I thought a serial number was more for authentication, and the ability of AMD to know about the chip. RMA, which factory handled it, w/e they do. IDK what it means to be closer to middle of waffer or w/e, but Im stable 3.8 ghz on 1.385vcore, so I can't complain, lol.

The usb should be Fat32 I believe, and the 3 raw bios files your unzip should be at the root. In M-flash, you want to choose BIOS Update, then it opens menu one click below that menu for the stick. Go into stick til you get to the partition, then the xxx.160 file, and flash.


Right I have checked and my usb is fat32.

The files that I downloaded from msi the 1.6 bios - in that files is the following documents -

AFUD4310 (application)
1 text file
1 doc file
1  160 file

I imagine the bios update is the afud file. However I put all these bits on my usb and went into m flash but it just gives me the optioj of .......media list or partion 0?? no usb update there?


----------



## SwishaMane

Did you continue clicking on partition 0, or does it just stop / no options? Cause the first time I bios flashed the board, it was basically on accident just learning it. Its was that simple. BIOS UPDATE, usb, partition 0, xxx.160 file, I DO Want to Flash BIOS, and it starts. IDK man, seems weird. Maybe its NOT Fat32. I might have that confused with my attemps at booting Windows off a USB stick, it has to be Fat32 for that. Maybe try ntfs. Or does windows boot of ntfs usb? IDK anymore! LOL


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
I think im gonna RMA the board or the chip maybe even both...im having wierd issues with my g5 mouse. The lights stay on the mouse the mouse buttons work but i cant move the mouse pointer until i plug it into another USB slot. This happens at random times after 5 hours or after 15 minutes i have to change the mouse to a diff USB port. I also decided to use speedfan and i test it by loading prime95 it works but my computer got to 46C then the screen just went blank. Temps shouldnt be a factor that low, I think somethings wrong with my mobo or chip.

That may not be the board and chip. I have had some issues, similar, with W 7 x64 (that's all I run, I don't dual- or tri- boot anymore).

I think we have driver issues right now with some of this stuff. I know I get occasional random 'lines across the screen, reboot", no bsod, in Windows when I'm not doing anything (surfing the net), and stable clocks don't matter, it still happens even when I'm Prime stable and 'everything else I do' stable. It *is* related to high over-clocks, but it's not related to stability.

Replace stuff, and you might find yourself right back to these issues with new stuff not 'broken in' yet. And, of course, you will have hoped changing gear fixed your issue, and when it continues, you'll initially be thinking, "I know it's not the hardware, I just replaced it, so it must be my clocks are not stable." and you'll kill another week 'tweaking' only to continue to be frustrated with our beloved Windows.

Or, it's your hardware and replacing will cause "champagne to fall from the heavens" and "sunshine and happiness for everyone!", plus a 4.2Ghz on stock volts and 3.0GhzNB!









I'm holding out a bit to see how everything 'breaks-in'. I've noticed a new driver for this board on MSI's site right after W7's official launch, and I am feeling that there are going to be more to come for everything in the 'not-too-distant' future.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
That may not be the board and chip. I have had some issues, similar, with W 7 x64 (that's all I run, I don't dual- or tri- boot anymore).

I think we have driver issues right now with some of this stuff. I know I get occasional random 'lines across the screen, reboot", no bsod, in Windows when I'm not doing anything (surfing the net), and stable clocks don't matter, it still happens even when I'm Prime stable and 'everything else I do' stable. It *is* related to high over-clocks, but it's not related to stability.

Replace stuff, and you might find yourself right back to these issues with new stuff not 'broken in' yet. And, of course, you will have hoped changing gear fixed your issue, and when it continues, you'll initially be thinking, "I know it's not the hardware, I just replaced it, so it must be my clocks are not stable." and you'll kill another week 'tweaking' only to continue to be frustrated with our beloved Windows.

Or, it's your hardware and replacing will cause "champagne to fall from the heavens" and "sunshine and happiness for everyone!", plus a 4.2Ghz on stock volts and 3.0GhzNB!









I'm holding out a bit to see how everything 'breaks-in'. I've noticed a new driver for this board on MSI's site right after W7's official launch, and I am feeling that there are going to be more to come for everything in the 'not-too-distant' future.

Marc

Yea ill look for some drivers...i have till the 11th of Nov to get a refund.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
Right I have checked and my usb is fat32.

The files that I downloaded from msi the 1.6 bios - in that files is the following documents -

AFUD4310 (application)
1 text file
1 doc file
1 160 file

I imagine the bios update is the afud file. However I put all these bits on my usb and went into m flash but it just gives me the optioj of .......media list or partion 0?? no usb update there?

Put *only* the .160 file, not any of the others, on the flash drive, and don't put it in a folder. Then you will be able to 'navigate' to it when you are in the bios in M-Flash.

In M-Flash you will select the option that says 'disabled' at the top, and change it to bios update. Then, below it, you will change the option to point to your flash drive, and it will provide a window that lets you 'navigate' the drive. Find the xxx.160 file and select it, it will ask if you want to flash the bios (I forget the exact wording), and you will accept it.

*Before you do this, make sure you have everything set to auto, no overclock's is what I mean, else it crashes in the middle of flashing the bios. If this happens, you are ****ed, and have 'bricked' the board. This means you no longer have a nice MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard, you have a nice MSI 790FX-GD70 paperweight!*

Good Luck.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Yea ill look for some drivers...i have till the 11th of Nov to get a refund.

If you have 'till the 11th, see if the place you bought it from has the new C3 stepping on the 4th, and tell them you need to return it, the IMC is bad on it (they are a bit weak on the c2's), and you want the new C3 stepping chip!























I'll be honest, I'm planning a similar strategy. The C3's are 'supposed'







to be more '64-bit' friendly. Who knows, there's so little about it on the net right now, but the IMC's supposed to be stronger and there are hints to it being x64 friendly.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

where are you getting these drivers i dont see any that have to do with Win 7 system. I see HDMI drivers, ATI drivers and Raid drivers but no chipset drivers or anything like that.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
where are you getting these drivers i dont see any that have to do with Win 7 system. I see HDMI drivers, ATI drivers and Raid drivers but no chipset drivers or anything like that.

I'm referring more specifically to general W 7 x64 drivers. I think I'm having a bit of an issue with my NIC drivers. I'll be completely Prime stable, everything I do that would tax the CPU, I'm stable. No problems whatsoever. I'm surfing the net, reading a post or something, and boom, random lines across the screen, reboots, no bsod. This happens occasionally. I think it's W 7 x64 drivers related.

I think that the kernal for W 7 has changed, 'some', from Vista. Although it appears most, if not all, drivers are compatible, I think when I'm pushing this chip in W 7 x64, I'm getting minor driver conflicts that become magnified by the clocking.

This is more opinion than anything else. We'll see, maybe I'm completely wrong, but I'm not so sure our problems here are hardware related.

Marc


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Put *only* the .160 file, not any of the others, on the flash drive, and don't put it in a folder. Then you will be able to 'navigate' to it when you are in the bios in M-Flash.

In M-Flash you will select the option that says 'disabled' at the top, and change it to bios update. Then, below it, you will change the option to point to your flash drive, and it will provide a window that lets you 'navigate' the drive. Find the xxx.160 file and select it, it will ask if you want to flash the bios (I forget the exact wording), and you will accept it.

*Before you do this, make sure you have everything set to auto, no overclock's is what I mean, else it crashes in the middle of flashing the bios. If this happens, you are ****ed, and have 'bricked' the board. This means you no longer have a nice MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard, you have a nice MSI 790FX-GD70 paperweight!*

Good Luck.

Marc


HOORAY!! - thanks mate - all done.

Tried again like you said but didnt work, so I switched memory sticks and tried another one - and it worked!... I must admit I ***** myself when it rebooted as I thought I screwed my baord.. but cpuz id says 1.6!!! all done.

All I need to do now is set my timings up for my memory and Overclock my cpu!

Thanks again for your help my friend - your a star.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
HOORAY!! - thanks mate - all done.

Tried again like you said but didnt work, so I switched memory sticks and tried another one - and it worked!... I must admit I ***** myself when it rebooted as I thought I screwed my baord.. but cpuz id says 1.6!!! all done.

All I need to do now is set my timings up for my memory and Overclock my cpu!

Thanks again for your help my friend - your a star.









No problem, glad to help.

Let's see some clock's on the rig now!

Marc


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
No problem, glad to help.

Let's see some clock's on the rig now!

Marc

wish I knew how!


----------



## pij

Anyone help with the following settings - treid these and the system crashed..

Cpu freq at (200x18)
Cur Ram freq 1600mhz
Cool and quiet : DISABLED
Cpu fsb freq : 210
Cpu ratio x16
Cpu Nb ratio x16
Advanced clock calib AUTO
EC firmware NORMAL
Fsb/Dram ratio 1:4
Ht link speed Manual : 210
Auto disable Pci freq ENABLED
Spread spectrum DISABLED

any suggestions? was only trying a mild overlclock but had to take battery out of mobo and reset system. grrr


----------



## dir_d

According to my calculations you are running at 3.78Ghz you probably need to up the CPU voltage and to be on the save side up the CPU-NB voltage alil also.


----------



## pij

ah... i was aiming from stock to around 3.6... any suggestions what settings i need to change at all?

and how do I change the voltages--- which setting is that under please


----------



## dir_d

to get 3.6 you should need to change the CPU multipler to 18 and up the CPU volts some. Mine is at 1.4v for 3.6Ghz. That should just overclock the CPU not the CPU-NB you should be able to do that if the cooling is ok.


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
to get 3.6 you should need to change the CPU multipler to 18 and up the CPU volts some. Mine is at 1.4v for 3.6Ghz. That should just overclock the CPU not the CPU-NB you should be able to do that if the cooling is ok.

I know this sounds daft (i have the manual in front of me now)... but how od i change the volts.... what option in the bios is it under?)....

Thanks mate


----------



## dir_d

I am officially returning my chip once the c3 steppings come out...I did 8 hours of prime95 solid as a rock then i left the computer idle for about an hour. I copy a movie to my fiancees computer that she wanted to watch and right in the middle of the transfer while the CPU was 33C the screen goes black and windows freezes. I think its my IMC or something ive ran memtest and everything no problems. Its that or Win 7 Pro x64 hates me.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
I know this sounds daft (i have the manual in front of me now)... but how od i change the volts.... what option in the bios is it under?)....

Thanks mate









Down towards the bottom the CPU Vid it should say auto not the CPU-VDDC. To change it hit the + or -. All this is in the Cell menu...


----------



## pij

ok so just to clarify as i dont want to crash my pc twice in one night... these setting are ok...?/

Cpu freq at (200x18)
Cur Ram freq 1600mhz
Cool and quiet : DISABLED
Cpu fsb freq : 210
Cpu ratio x18
Cpu Nb ratio LEAVE ALONE
Advanced clock calib AUTO
EC firmware NORMAL
Fsb/Dram ratio 1:4
Ht link speed Manual : 210
Auto disable Pci freq ENABLED
Spread spectrum DISABLED

and in CPU VDD voltage - change to 1.4v

Can you confirm these are ok please mate?


----------



## pij

PLUS - just one other thing how to I change my ram timmings to 7-7-7-7-24?? what menu in bios is that in??

Thanks for the help dude


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
ok so just to clarify as i dont want to crash my pc twice in one night... these setting are ok...?/

Cpu freq at (200x18)
Cur Ram freq 1600mhz
Cool and quiet : DISABLED
Cpu fsb freq : 210
Cpu ratio x18
Cpu Nb ratio LEAVE ALONE
Advanced clock calib AUTO
EC firmware NORMAL
Fsb/Dram ratio 1:4
Ht link speed Manual : 210
Auto disable Pci freq ENABLED
Spread spectrum DISABLED

and in CPU VDD voltage - change to 1.4v

Can you confirm these are ok please mate?

Change your CPU fsb freq from 210 to 200. Otherwise your CPU multiplier (16) times 210 will be 3.760Ghz, NOT 3.6. If you change the CPU fsb freq to 200, you'll be all set.

If it's a 955, the CPU-VDD Voltage should be 1.4v.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 
PLUS - just one other thing how to I change my ram timmings to 7-7-7-7-24?? what menu in bios is that in??

Thanks for the help dude

In the Cell menu, select 'Advanced DRAM Configuration' and change 'DRAM Timing Mode' to both. Then change the first three (cas, trcd, trp) to 7, and then change tras to 24. You will have to do that again further down the list (two channels, two places to make adjustments).

Afterwards make sure you have set the voltage according to your RAM. I think it's either 1.6v or 1.65v, not sure. But, if you're overclocking your NB over 2400, you might want to add .05v extra to your RAM.

One last thing, at the bottom of the Cell menu, change 'spread spectrum' to disabled.

Good luck!

Marc


----------



## pij

Thanks marc.

Just changed everything to THIS! -

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240

and its idling at 40 (temps) ... on 3.8ghz!...

think i will run prime now to see how it goes.... anything else I need to do or is 3.8 a bit too much?


----------



## pij

bah!!!

just ran prime and after a couple of mins crashed (brown screen).

restarted and changed cpu multiplier to 18 (rather than 19)... which should give me 3.6???....


----------



## pij

is this the right set up for my ram also???

freq 666.7
fsb dram 3;10
cas latency 7
ras to cas TRCD 7
ras prechange TRP 7
cycle time Tras 24
Bank cycle time TRC 28
command rate 1t

any help would be great - so for so many posts


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


bah!!!

just ran prime and after a couple of mins crashed (brown screen).

restarted and changed cpu multiplier to 18 (rather than 19)... which should give me 3.6???....










yes 200(HT reference clock)x18(multiplier)= 3.6Ghz


----------



## pij

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


yes 200(HT reference clock)x18(multiplier)= 3.6Ghz


same volts?

memory timings look ok?


----------



## mduclow

@pij - you should be fine running 18.5 x 200 (3.7Ghz) with 1.4v. Keep your RAM @ 1333Mhz (6.66 x 200Mhz = 1333Mhz) for now.

The volts @ 1.4v might be a bit strong for 3.6, but you can 'burn' the speed in with it, and then lower it after you've been running no problems for a few days. If you do it like this, inch it down little by little when you do, until it blue screens/crashes, then bump it back up one 'notch'. 
Test for blue screening by running it for a day or so, if it doesn't at all with use, then you should be ok to inch it down one more 'notch'.

Once you have it stable, up your ram 'multi' to 1:4 (8.00 x 200Mhz = 1600Mhz). Then you should be in great shape, and good to go with your new speeds!









Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


The volts @ 1.4v might be a bit strong for 3.6, but you can 'burn' the speed in with it, and then lower it after you've been running no problems for a few days. If you do it like this, inch it down little by little when you do, until it blue screens/crashes, then bump it back up one 'notch'. 
Test for blue screening by running it for a day or so, if it doesn't at all with use, then you should be ok to inch it down one more 'notch'.


Burning in is actually done @ stock speeds by lowering the voltage. untill it will go no lower stably and then torturing the heck out of it. Then you try to lower the vcore more and repeat until you cant go any lower.


----------



## dir_d

So im stumped.. i really think its Win7 or video drivers now that wont let me get stable past 3.6Ghz. Ive tried 1.4v to 1.525v for the CPU, for the CPU-NB 1.3v to 1.45v, for my RAM 1.5v to 1.75v and for my NB 1.1v to 1.35v no matter how long i run prime95 for and it passes i could be doing something little and randomly the screen goes black and freezes. My temps now with the Mega never go over 48C. When i game i get this screen
Attachment 127865
Nothing seems to work and its just not stable...Either Nov 4th or 9th Im gonna RMA my board RAM and pickup a 965 C3 stepping.

If anyone has any other ideas they want me to try im open to anything right now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

dir d: From what you have just posted it makes me believe that you are correct and you have a GPU issue.
Does this happen when running stock? Do you have another system you could try the GPU out in(even a friends)? Try running Furmark and see what happens. GL

Other news: I am still working on the SLI thing, altho I think I have it figured out (fraged my old win 7 install in the process) I am working on getting another install going as well as trying to save everything I can from my old OS, as well as setting up a second "testing" OS for this process so it may be a couple days.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


dir d: From what you have just posted it makes me believe that you are correct and you have a GPU issue.
Does this happen when running stock? Do you have another system you could try the GPU out in(even a friends)? Try running Furmark and see what happens. GL


I have no problems at or under 3.6Ghz. Ive ran furmark a couple times on this card, It runs along the lines of where it is supposed to. Ive tried diff 5870 Drivers also i just dont get it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

how about a different catalyst control center version? Also If you do end up returning I would recommended going to your nearest brick and mortar and handpicking your chip. That way you get the stepping you want as well as one that has a SN that ends 90100 or lower.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


how about a different catalyst control center version? Also If you do end up returning I would recommended going to your nearest brick and mortar and handpicking your chip. That way you get the stepping you want as well as one that has a SN that ends 90100 or lower.


I wish we had something like that! Sucks... Luck of the draw here.

Also there is a new CCC that was released last week? Not sure if you've tried it or not, but it fixed a few problems I was having with the 5770.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Burning in is actually done @ stock speeds by lowering the voltage. untill it will go no lower stably and then torturing the heck out of it. Then you try to lower the vcore more and repeat until you cant go any lower.


I didn't know that. A few people have mentioned 'burning in' the chip to me, but never explained what they meant.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

http://www.xoxideforums.com/cpu-s/51...burn-your.html


----------



## 3rdman

Quick (and probably stupid) question...how the hell do you go back into the bios after installing W7??? F2 doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Mastiffman

3rdman, hit delete if you have 790FX-GD70.

Dir-d,

try bumping up your "NB-PCI-E" voltage from 1.10 to 1.15. It's down at the bottom above the SB voltage settings.

See if that helps. If not put it back to auto and try the "NB-PCI-E I/O" votage. Put that at 1.82 or 1.84v. Auto is set to 1.80v so it might take that much to stablize things. That the thing with OCing is that start throwing the harmony of the system off...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


is this the right set up for my ram also???

freq 666.7
fsb dram 3;10
cas latency 7
ras to cas TRCD 7
ras prechange TRP 7
cycle time Tras 24
Bank cycle time *TRC 28*
command rate 1t

any help would be great - so for so many posts


 Your tRC is too tight. Loosen it up to 31. The way to get the figure to put in to the tRC spot is by adding the TRP & TRAS. So for you it'd be 31. Although you can stray 1 or 2 from that figure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3rdman*


Quick (and probably stupid) question...how the hell do you go back into the bios after installing W7??? F2 doesn't seem to work.


Hit delete during the splash screen that has the GD70 logo when you first boot your computer.

For you guys trying to hit 3.6, try these settings.

HTT (FSB):225
CPU Mult.:16.0x
HyperTransport Mult.:9x
NB mult: (what ever you guys want to run it at)
Set Ram to 1500:
And depending on your RAM, Timings: 7-7-7-20-27-1T (that's only if your RAM can handle it).

And kind of an odd one here. I went to validate with CPUz and got this.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Dir-d,

try bumping up your "NB-PCI-E" voltage from 1.10 to 1.15. It's down at the bottom above the SB voltage settings.

See if that helps. If not put it back to auto and try the "NB-PCI-E I/O" votage. Put that at 1.82 or 1.84v. Auto is set to 1.80v so it might take that much to stablize things. That the thing with OCing is that start throwing the harmony of the system off...

I tried it....even 3 times with diff voltages and even bot together still didnt work. Im starting to think its just the chip but since im gonna RMA it i might as well RMA the rest to be sure.


----------



## pij

BlackOmega said:


> Your tRC is too tight. Loosen it up to 31. The way to get the figure to put in to the tRC spot is by adding the TRP & TRAS. So for you it'd be 31. Although you can stray 1 or 2 from that figure.
> 
> For you guys trying to hit 3.6, try these settings.
> 
> HTT (FSB):225
> CPU Mult.:16.0x
> HyperTransport Mult.:9x
> NB mult: (what ever you guys want to run it at)
> Set Ram to 1500:
> And depending on your RAM, Timings: 7-7-7-20-27-1T (that's only if your RAM can handle it).
> 
> Hi mate - thanks for these.
> 
> I have changed my ram timings - thing we both have the same ram.....??
> 
> my ram however is running at 667 mhz - 1:3... should I notch that up to 1:4? also I have them on 1.65 volts.. is that enough?
> 
> With regards to the 3.6 settings you have - what vots do you have on vdd/cpu and nb on?
> 
> Thanks PIJ


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 

And kind of an odd one here. I went to validate with CPUz and got this.










I have seen this a few times from different people. I am still not sure what causes this, but try saving the file and manually uploading it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 

my ram however is running at 667 mhz - 1:3... should I notch that up to 1:4? also I have them on 1.65 volts.. is that enough?

Thanks PIJ

Yeah once you have the rest stable then set it to 1:4 that will give you 1600 on your ram.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pij* 

Hi mate - thanks for these.

I have changed my ram timings - thing we both have the same ram.....??

my ram however is running at 667 mhz - 1:3... should I notch that up to 1:4? also I have them on 1.65 volts.. is that enough?

With regards to the 3.6 settings you have - what vots do you have on vdd/cpu and nb on?

Thanks PIJ

Regarding the RAM, at the 1333 setting you can run considerably tighter timings like 6-5-5-15-20-1T. Since 1600 is technically considered overclocked, unless your IMC can handle it, you'll have to loosen the timings up to 7-7-7-20-27-1T or possibly even looser like 8-8-8-24-32-1T. What that means is that although the throughput is higher, the actual work being performed will be almost identical. You can verify this using Everest, the memory speed will be pretty much identical.

As for the voltage settings, if the cpu/vdd is the first one, I just ramp it up until my actual CPU voltage is where I want it to be.

I set the actual NB voltage to 1.24 (not cpu to nb). I set CPU to NB @ 1.395, but then again I was running it at 2700MHz.

Now I need some assistance from some of you GD70 guru's. Whenever I get my OC past 3300 or so, I start getting some pretty noticeable artifacts in games like far cry 2. When I install my 2nd GPU, they get slightly better but are still there.
Now it does this regardless of NB (IMC) speed, whether it be at stock 2000MHz or 2700MHz, makes no difference.

Do you guys think that maybe upping one of the PCIe voltage settings could remedy this? Maybe adjusting PCIe frequency?

Or is this a known issue and the BIOSes take care of this?


----------



## maslaten

Bought this board. awaiting delivery. Along with Phenom II 955 CPU, 8 gigs corsair ddr3 1600 MHz ram and an XFX 4890 for graphics


----------



## pij

Hi Guys,

Tried to get 3838ghz with the following -

fsb202
cpu ratio x19
cpu nb x12 (2424)
Cpu vdd volts 1.425
cpu voltage 1.465
cpu nb volts 1.25v

and crashed on prime.

Lowered to x18.5 = 3736 ghz not tested as off to bed shortly but will run prime again tomz ..

any suggestions?...


----------



## dir_d

You are doing good...You are about to hit that wall for the 955 so its gonna take alot of fine tuning to get past 3.8 but as i said before very good job so far just watch those temps and up the volts.


----------



## ezgonzo

hi all just got this board yesterday, installed it today and thought id have a go at oc'ing my 955be but have had no luck, as soon as i up the fsb i get an error code on the leds (2E) and it just sits there doing nothing, ive had a go at upping the voltages to see if that would get it to boot but no luck, i managed to oc the cpu on my asus m3a78-cm matx to 3.92ghz with a vcore of 1.42 100% stable but could not get it above that because for some reason asus limited the vcore on that board, so i could not up the voltage anymore, so that was the reason why i bought the msi board cause i want to get it past 4.0ghz, if anyone could give us a few pointers that would be great, cheers

specs are as follows

MSI 790FX-GD70
PHENOMII X4 955BE
CORSAIR XMS3 4GB DDR3 (2 x 2GB) 1600MHz PC3-12800
XFX 4870X2 OVERCLOCKED (GPU 800MHZ, MEM 1000MHZ)
ENERMAX GALAXY DXX 850W

CPU AND GPU WATERCOOLED WITH CUSTOM DUAL LOOP.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

People say a picture is worth a thousand words so.............


----------



## Mastiffman

NICE WORK E!!!!

So what was all of the trouble that you Ran into!!??

Did it all have to do with:

1. Finding the right Driver?
2. Finding the right Speed? (why IDK)
3. Finding the right Combo of Settings within the nVidia Control Panel?

Tell us Pleeeeeeeease! lol

P.S. I took a chance and flashed to 1.77b and all is well so far. No hickups and it seems that I'm able to run lower volts for time being...

I just wish that MSI would address the issue with DCT1's timings showing up as what DCT0's are set to. (I run my OCZ 2x2 kit in the blue zone)

Also, as I was considering this formation myself as well for some time, I tried the running 1 stick in the 1st Dimm (Black) and 1 stick in the 4th Dimm (Blue) for a dual channel configuration and it was a Crap setup. It didn't matter waht I set the advanced Ram timings to.

1. Only DCT0 settings with Both Unganged and Ganged
2. Both DCT0 and DCT1 with Both Unganged and Ganged

I got nothing. I've also tried running dual channel in Dimms 2&3 with the4 same adjustments above...

It was a good suggestion though. It's always worth trying alternate configs in my opinion.

Brain storming amungst ourselves is good!


----------



## dir_d

im gonna goto 1.77 tomorrow since im gonna RMA, it might help


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
NICE WORK E!!!!

So what was all of the trouble that you Ran into!!??

Did it all have to do with:

1. Finding the right Driver?
2. Finding the right Speed? (why IDK)
3. Finding the right Combo of Settings within the nVidia Control Panel?

Tell us Pleeeeeeeease! lol


Well I am still testing(had a hiccup a few mins ago) the trouble we ran into was due to us having to learn. It is very simple tho really, but I want to do some testing for a while(couple days of gaming and folding) to make sure that something is not messed up(as I said first time I fraged my OS) and I would not want that to happen to any of you. I also need to talk to a mod or admin to make sure that posting how to do this would be OK as I would not want to lose the club status or my privileges.


----------



## dir_d

Hey Mastiff what do you think is wrong with my chip? im ruling out the mobo because i can leave i can leave the NB at 2Ghz or make in combo of 3.8Ghz whether it be raising the HT or just the multi the screen randomly goes black. I n games it gives me that screen with the lines that i uploaded. I know its not the ram because i booted at stock timings down to 1066 and it still crashed the a 2Ghz NB at 3.8Ghz. One thing that makes me think its the mobo though is the fact that my mouse will stop moving even though all the buttons work.
Any other tricks you got up ur sleeve i can test? It bothers me so much not knowing whats wrong with this situation.

edit..3.6Ghz stable NB 2.6GHZ auto volts for cpu but 1.25v for CPU-NB


----------



## Riou

Good job Eclipse! If your mod is stable, it would be great for those with Nvidia cards.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks guys, but it was not I alone. I had a lot of help from Tristanguy1224! I have [email protected] running and will prob leave it for 24HR's then will start stressing the SLI capabilities.


----------



## Mastiffman

Make sense E, let us know when thing have a green light! lol

Dir d,

I will be honest that it sounds like a Graphics card issue. What are your temps on it? Can you drop another card in and run stock but stress the GPU to see if it runs fine without the same isues?

Also, I ALWAYS, absolutely always have a back up of Win XP pro 32bit Complete through Sp2 and all OC tools in fomr of a NG2003 Image that I keep install on my other HDD so if I run into any issues with new hardware I can test on it to see if it's the same situation. I'[m running windows 7 Ultimate 64 on a OCZ Vertex SSD normally. If I were you, I would try my setup on XP pro 32. If it still does the same thing with while OCing....

Well then, I sometimes start my OC process over again. I used to play with settings constantly and not stablity test enough. I know that some will disagree but I swear that once you start OCing you have to let the system get used to running at one speed for a bit. Even with timings. Even if it means starting at stock speeds to make sure that everything is running fine there. Then slowly work up... I know that it may sound silly but this from my experience...

I have had systems that when first OCed, they wouldn't even reboot all of the way and would stick before the boot screen. But after running that speed for while (testing for hours at a time, a couple times a day and then letting the system idle for a day or two with normal use and testing again), without changing anything it all of the sudden reboot completely and run perfect. Full stability as well. That's when I new I could bump up the speed again and progress.

It's JMHO... If all else fails, I would RMA the GPU first. Or try a different one.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Make sense E, let us know when thing have a green light! lol


I am sorry guys but I cant, It's a license thing that would be breached. sorry guys.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I am sorry guys but I cant, It's a license thing that would be breached. sorry guys.

Because I'm a naturally curious sort, why's that?

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Because I'm a naturally curious sort, why's that?

Marc

Because it is technically a Hack and there may be implications that we would not have to worry about do the the fact that we are end users but that OCN would. It's a lot of legal junk and I would not want OCN to get into trouble because of something I posted.

I am however waiting for a response on a question that may work around these issues. Believe me Staff would love to be able to tell me yes go ahead but unfortunately they cannot due to the legal ramifications.

anyway I am sure word will get around somehow as people now know that it is possible and there are many different ways people chat about ideas over the interwebz.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Because it is technically a Hack and there may be implications that we would not have to worry about do the the fact that we are end users but that OCN would. It's a lot of legal junk and I would not want OCN to get into trouble because of something I posted.

I am however waiting for a response on a question that may work around these issues. Believe me Staff would love to be able to tell me yes go ahead but unfortunately they cannot due to the legal ramifications.

anyway I am sure word will get around somehow as people now know that it is possible and there are many different ways people chat about ideas over the interwebz.

Makes sense.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Got a big update...upgraded my bios to 1.77beta and i did everything as normal. When the computer froze and i got that black and whie lines on my monitor the computer restarted itself. Then at the POST it said that "A hyper transport sync flood error occurred on last boot hit F1 to enter bios" So since the bios update its telling me whats wrong i just dont know what it means..does anyone?


----------



## mduclow

Buggy bios, I had the same problem when using 1.7b1. flash back to 1.6 official.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Got a question for everyone...
Anyone running SSD's in RAID 0 on this board?

I was thinking of striping three 30GB OCZ Vertex's for o/s and app's. Is there enough bandwidth in the RAID on the SB750 to do this, or is it a waste?

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Buggy bios, I had the same problem when using 1.7b1. flash back to 1.6 official.

Marc


Naw i have a faulty core...after more test ive found out that core#3 of 4 is bad. I have it disabled and everything is fine now. so when the C3 steppings come out ill just be returning my chip.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Naw i have a faulty core...after more test ive found out that core#3 of 4 is bad. I have it disabled and everything is fine now. so when the C3 steppings come out ill just be returning my chip.


sounds like a plan!

In other news my SLI testing I feel is complete.








http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6019...confirmed.html
link in sig on how to do it.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Naw i have a faulty core...after more test ive found out that core#3 of 4 is bad. I have it disabled and everything is fine now. so when the C3 steppings come out ill just be returning my chip.

Really? I have been also having random reboots, we talked about it earlier, and have been of the mind it was drivers in W 7 x64, but you're saying when you disable core three on your chip your issues are gone?

I'm wondering if I have the same issue then.







I have only 2 more days left to return my chip before the 30-day mark.

Crud.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Really? I have been also having random reboots, we talked about it earlier, and have been of the mind it was drivers in W 7 x64, but you're saying when you disable core three on your chip your issues are gone?

I'm wondering if I have the same issue then.







I have only 2 more days left to return my chip before the 30-day mark.

Crud.

Marc

try disabling different cores to see if that solves the problem. if it does RMA it quick! if you dont make the RMA you will have to go through AMD which could be a PITA.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
sounds like a plan!

In other news my SLI testing I feel is complete.








http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6019...confirmed.html
link in sig on how to do it.

Nice...might have to use my old 8800GTS 640MB for a physx card now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Nice...might have to use my old 8800GTS 640MB for a physx card now.

you could have done that from the start. I know there is a thread somewhere around here about using Nvidia for Physx while using ATI for main GPU. The thing is now we have a choice!


----------



## Snowblind

*Noooooo.......* Aw, damnit

The GD70 motherboard/CPU combo deals have dissapeared from Newegg.

*shakes fist*


----------



## mduclow

I have been cycling through disabling different cores with same settings to see if one is more 'problematic' than others.

I set an overclock that would have been very difficult to get stable (4.06Ghz @ 1.55v) and disabled one core at a time. I boot into Windows, load Prime95 and run a sm. fft's test. I am cycling through this to see if any issues continue to repeat with the same core disabled.

On the first pass of disabling all the cores once, this is what I found:
With core 3 disabled (1,2,4 active) temps hit 35c max at 5 tests and then it crashed. Lines across the screen, reboot, no bsod, all crashes have been exactly like this.
With core 2 disabled (1,3,4 active) temps hit 44c max and crashed after 10 tests. 
With core 4 disabled (1,2,3 active) temps hit 41c max and crashed after 5 tests.

The temperature fluctuations seem odd to me.







Just for the record, nearly every time I ran a Prime test and it had rounding errors, it would usually be core 3 first, but not always. I am cycling through the cores again to see if that repeats.

Second pass of disabling cores:
Core 3 disabled, temps hit 35c max and crashed after 6 tests.
Core 2 disabled, temps hit 45c max and crashed after 8 tests.
Core 4 disabled (it bsod'd once before booting into Windows), temps hit 43c max and crashed after 15 - 8k tests and 6 - 10k tests ...

What do you make of this?

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Not quite sure there buddy.... Seems quite odd indeed!?

Dir d,
"A hyper transport sync flood error occurred on last boot hit F1 to enter bios"
This happened to me one time after flashing to BIOS above 1.5b7 and hasn't happened since. I've tried 1.6b1, 1.6b3, 1.7b5 and 1.7b7 and now I'm back to 1.6b3.

Can any of you post past 1633Mhz WITHOUT using the "Multistep OC Booster" option?

I used to be able to back when I was using BIOS 1.5b4 and previous versions.... Anything past that I can't get into Windows without the above stated option turned to 1


----------



## mduclow

I also tried the same test with only two cores enabled, after getting into Windows the temps followed the same odd pattern above.

core 1,2 enabled gave me *32c* max, crashed after 4 or 5 tests
core 1,3 enabled gave me *40c* max, crashed on the first test as it was finishing it
core 1,4 enabled gave me *34c* max, crashed after 2 tests.

I am RMA'ing this chip today, I only have 1 day left to do that, so I'm not taking any chances, and maybe I can RMA again when the c3 comes out. We'll see.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Can any of you post past 1633Mhz WITHOUT using the "Multistep OC Booster" option?

I used to be able to back when I was using BIOS 1.5b4 and previous versions.... Anything past that I can't get into Windows without the above stated option turned to 1

If you're referring to your RAM, I have been able to post up to 1680Mhz, without effort (volts increased from 1.65 - 1.75v), haven't tried past that but I'm pretty sure it would go higher.

Marc
P.S. - I'm heading to MicroCenter right now to RMA my chip, maybe I can cherry pick what they have and get a good number...


----------



## mduclow

So, I returned the chip and was able to cherry pick a new one.

Here are the numbers:

HDZ965FBK4DGI
CACYC AC 0932MPMW
9A25731H90079

Hope this is a good one!

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Ok, so, any suggestions on the best way to 'break-in' this chip?

I bought an OCZ 30GB Vertex SSD and have loaded W 7 and drivers/updates on it. That's it.

I haven't clocked this or anything yet. I plan to do the 'burn in' thing as Eclipse suggested, but should I do anything to set the TIM first?

Thanks.
Marc


----------



## dir_d

I cant help you there id like to know as well


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Ok, so, any suggestions on the best way to 'break-in' this chip?

I bought an OCZ 30GB Vertex SSD and have loaded W 7 and drivers/updates on it. That's it.

I haven't clocked this or anything yet. I plan to do the 'burn in' thing as Eclipse suggested, but should I do anything to set the TIM first?

Thanks.
Marc


personally I just beat the heck out of my chips. First day I had it up to 4.2Ghz and it saw 1.65vcore with extensive stress testing. Again Personally thats what I have done to all of my chips beat the heck out of them right out of the box, that way I know very soon if something is wrong. Once I have an OC I am happy with I will let that stay for about 2-3 months and then it is back to reworking the OC again. Usually it goes up with the same voltage









That chip should yield you some good results I would bet on 2800 NB! 
I think I posted a link on the "burn in" instructions a ways back.

What tim are you using? 
IF AS5 I would leave stock and prime95 for 10 min then shutdown and let it sit for 10 min. Then I would reboot and Prime for 30 min, shutdown and let sit for 10 min. Then Prime for an hour shutdown, and let sit for 10 mins. That should set the AS5 quite well. 
If you are using IC7 Leave stock and run prime 95 once the temps max out tighten your WB/HSF down now stop Prime and let cool to idle. Next Prime again till max temps is reached and tighten again. Make sure you warmed the IC7 up before you applied it otherwise it will be a PITA!
As for the others go with Prime if they have a set in time and IC7 if they dont.


----------



## BlackOmega

Arctic silver 5 takes up to 200 hours to cure. And that includes proper heat cycling, similar to what eclipse was describing although I personally would let it cool for a little bit longer.

With that said, AS5 is a good TIM once it's cured, before then it's kind of bad honestly. IC Diamond 7 is a MUCH MUCH better TIM. ICD7 dropped my idle temps 3C and load temps 7C over AS5.


----------



## mduclow

I'm currently burning the chip on sm. fft's in Prime.

It's at about 3 1/2 hrs. on stock speeds with the core @ *1.225v* (30c, haha), I'll let it go all night if it holds. Then I'll maybe run a long blend on it and see if I can drop the volts some more.

Then we'll see about overclocking it.

Funny thing is, the guy at the store, who let me cherry pick the chip, also told me to come back if they get the c3 before the 30 days, and rma it for the new stepping!














Dang, as soon as they get 'em I'm there! (I almost feel guilty about it)

Marc

I've been using the arctic ceramique, or whatever it's called, that came with the DangerDen kit.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I'm currently burning the chip on sm. fft's in Prime.

It's at about 3 1/2 hrs. on stock speeds with the core @ *1.225v* (30c, haha), I'll let it go all night if it holds. Then I'll maybe run a long blend on it and see if I can drop the volts some more.

Then we'll see about overclocking it.

Funny thing is, the guy at the store, who let me cherry pick the chip, also told me to come back if they get the c3 before the 30 days, and rma it for the new stepping!














Dang, as soon as they get 'em I'm there! (I almost feel guilty about it)

Marc

Hey he told you to! I would do it as well! GL on the "burn in"


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey guys,

I'm running into some issues here with my System. I've been running 1.77b for a few days and last night I switched back to 1.63b and disabled all but my 1st core. (Why IDK) so anyway, I couldn't get my other 3 cores back when I set the CPU control back to auto. I autoamtically started freaking out! I calmed myself down, rebooted a few times, and nothing. CPU-Z still said 1 core ONLY... I even ran 3DMark06 and my score was may 60% of my usual.

I flashed my BIOS back to 1.77 and turned on enabled my CPU Unlock (Formerly known as "EC Firmware") option in the Cell menu and rebooted. Then turned the CPU Control to auto and rebooted again. My Cores were back AND my Cache unlocked to 6Mb, not a big deal. Have been accomplishing that since BIOS 1.43b.

Long story short (maybe to late) I noticed that I was not able to boot into windows at anything past 1617MHz (245mhz Bus speed) for my Ram speed (It used to be up to 1697Mhz) no matter what I tried (i.e. timings, votages, auto's) So I went back to the 1.77 file that i've saved and flash that BIOS to reserve the setting that I had.

I adjusted to what you see in the OSD panel in the Upper Right corner of the screenie and it fine on the Small FFT's so i switched to Blend and this what started happening after the test started....



Doubling tests, test number are unconsecutive and test runs are varied... My temps are up by 8*C too.

IDK if My Board is going or if it's the CPU.....

Any thoughts?


----------



## dir_d

hmm i dunno have you tried 1.6 official.. try that and see if everything goes back to normal. If not try to go back further then flash up again.


----------



## Mastiffman

You know it. I think that it might be the board. I've already RMA'd it once. It ended up having a cople broken circuits that they fixed. The whole system's been acting just bizarre....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Sounds like maybe you confused the heck out of the OS. I could be way off (just woke up) but try making a 40GB part and installing one of the windows 7 beta's on there(I love free SW) and see it that does not fix the issue.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Hey guys,

I'm running into some issues here with my System. I've been running 1.77b for a few days and last night I switched back to 1.63b and disabled all but my 1st core. (Why IDK) so anyway, I couldn't get my other 3 cores back when I set the CPU control back to auto. I autoamtically started freaking out! I calmed myself down, rebooted a few times, and nothing. CPU-Z still said 1 core ONLY... I even ran 3DMark06 and my score was may 60% of my usual.

I flashed my BIOS back to 1.77 and turned on enabled my CPU Unlock (Formerly known as "EC Firmware") option in the Cell menu and rebooted. Then turned the CPU Control to auto and rebooted again. My Cores were back AND my Cache unlocked to 6Mb, not a big deal. Have been accomplishing that since BIOS 1.43b.

Long story short (maybe to late) I noticed that I was not able to boot into windows at anything past 1617MHz (245mhz Bus speed) for my Ram speed (It used to be up to 1697Mhz) no matter what I tried (i.e. timings, votages, auto's) So I went back to the 1.77 file that i've saved and flash that BIOS to reserve the setting that I had.

I adjusted to what you see in the OSD panel in the Upper Right corner of the screenie and it fine on the Small FFT's so i switched to Blend and this what started happening after the test started....



Doubling tests, test number are unconsecutive and test runs are varied... My temps are up by 8*C too.

IDK if My Board is going or if it's the CPU.....

Any thoughts?


Mastiffman, go back to the bios, change all of the cores back to enabled, F10 and save, then you can go back and set it to auto.

Once you have disabled cores they need to be re-enabled before you can set it back to auto.

Hope this helps! EDIT: Sorry, I see you figured it out (that part). That is a weird thing with Prime??

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

I loaded up WIN7RC when it was first available, installed all of drivers needed, Software and OCTools and made a Ghost2003 Image and save that to my Storage Drives Ghost Image Partion that I made. So I reload if anything gets wacked out from OCing. So far it seemed to do the trick last night, but I'm back to BIOS 1.77b and they seem pretty stable. I'll stick with them for now.

Right now I'm prime95 Blend testing Rock Solid Stable for almost 10hours (started it at 3:42am) now at these settings and readings through Everest Ult. 5.3


----------



## mduclow

Glad to see you got her back, Mastiffman!

I'm currently burning the CPU in @ 1.2625v, after vdrop/vdroop it's 1.248, and it's been on Prime Blend for 1.5 hrs. I'll run this for a long time if it doesn't crash.
Love the temps at low voltages like this, about 22c ambient, and it's 32c after 1.5 hrs of Blend!

Hoping for good thing out of this chip.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Thanks, it's nice for now but with my ram I'm Deffintely planning on getting a 95w x 4 945 C3. ASAP! Two weeks maybe. They're supposed to be coming out tomorow!

With my CPU at stock (2600Mhz @ 1.305v) on water, my idle temps are around 17-19*C. It's nice but I gotta have my speed! If these new stepping are good enough I might add another 4 Gb kit of the ram that I have... 4GHz CPu will "Of Course" need 4 Ram Modules!!!


----------



## BlackOmega

Mastiff, looks like your CPU temps dropped by about 7C as well. That's pretty good.

Hey does anyone know if any of the later BIOSes (Running 1.4) have more memory dividers? I've found the HTT clock and speed I want to run at but with the dividers the way they are I can either run @ 1200 or 1500.


----------



## dir_d

Nope...running 1.77b and its the same


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Nope...running 1.77b and *its the same*



:swearing::swearing::swearing: Man that's some bull. Build a great board with a pretty good BIOS but only like 3 dividers.







My 939 DFI's have like 10.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


:swearing::swearing::swearing: Man that's some bull. Build a great board with a pretty good BIOS but only like 3 dividers.







My 939 DFI's have like 10.


Yeah, I kinda agree. For the class this board is in, you might expect a few more dividers with the RAM.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Might wanna contact MSI and see if they can add those...i mean it supports ram upto 2100 overclocked so im pretty sure they can add more dividers.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Might wanna contact MSI and see if they can add those...i mean it supports ram upto 2100 overclocked so im pretty sure they can add more dividers.

it may "support" 2100 OC but I bet you will not find one running at those speeds.


----------



## mduclow

Is anyone using a bios version higher than 1.6 official, and what do you think of it?

Wondering if I should consider a bios other than 1.6 official.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NCspecv81: I knwo you are out there. care to explain this




























:


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Is anyone using a bios version higher than 1.6 official, and what do you think of it?

Wondering if I should consider a bios other than 1.6 official.

Marc


i am using 1.77b...i dont notice a diff between the two. You should probably stick with 1.6. I just went up to see if it would fix my problem which i found out my cpu is bad.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


NCspecv81: I knwo you are out there. care to explain this




























:






































Gotta be DICE.









Marc


----------



## Regamaster

Just got my MSI 790FX-GD70 from UPS today! Bought it off Newegg for 163.99 Shipped. It looks amazing, I can't wait to finish this build. Now I'll just have to save up for a GPU and RAM.

I'm considering buying a 5770 for now and then getting another for Crossfire in the future. As for RAM I'm considering Mushkin or G.Skill 1600MHz.

Anyone got any extra suggestions for me? Thanks


----------



## hacksaw907

You could look into OCZ's lineup of ram. However, both G.Skill and Mushkin are very reputable brands as well. OCZ tends to be a little cheaper for the same performance, though. As for your idea for the 5770, I would suggest trying to save enough for a 5850. Granted, it is ~100 dollars more, but the difference in performance is well worth the price jump, imo. With overclocking, it can come really close to the 5870


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Just got my MSI 790FX-GD70 from UPS today! Bought it off Newegg for 163.99 Shipped. It looks amazing, I can't wait to finish this build. Now I'll just have to save up for a GPU and RAM.

I'm considering buying a 5770 for now and then getting another for Crossfire in the future. As for RAM I'm considering Mushkin or G.Skill 1600MHz.

Anyone got any extra suggestions for me? Thanks

If i were to go it again it would be OCZ Platinum


----------



## mduclow

I'm overclocking a VisionTek 4890 OC to 1040/1145 stable with the ThermZone stock cooling and @ 55% fan speed it never goes over about 55c. They are $220 @ MicroCenter, and would be great in CF with two. I'm planning on picking up a second one.

I like the OCZ Platinum's I'm using for RAM, 7-7-7-21-28 stable at 1680Mhz - 1.75v, and I'm sure if I tried it would go further. $109. @ MicroCenter.

Just a suggestion. I'm happy with these, good value and great performance.

Marc


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hacksaw907*


You could look into OCZ's lineup of ram. However, both G.Skill and Mushkin are very reputable brands as well. OCZ tends to be a little cheaper for the same performance, though. As for your idea for the 5770, I would suggest trying to save enough for a 5850. Granted, it is ~100 dollars more, but the difference in performance is well worth the price jump, imo. With overclocking, it can come really close to the 5870











Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


If i were to go it again it would be OCZ Platinum



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I'm overclocking a VisionTek 4890 OC to 1040/1145 stable with the ThermZone stock cooling and @ 55% fan speed it never goes over about 55c. They are $220 @ MicroCenter, and would be great in CF with two. I'm planning on picking up a second one.

I like the OCZ Platinum's I'm using for RAM, 7-7-7-21-28 stable at 1680Mhz - 1.75v, and I'm sure if I tried it would go further. $109. @ MicroCenter.

Just a suggestion. I'm happy with these, good value and great performance.

Marc


Thanks for the input. I took a look at some OCZ memory and wondered which you guys would consider: 
OCZ Reaper? OCZ Platinum? or OCZ Platinum 1.65V? Do I benefit much if I go with a lower voltage ram?

As for the 5850/4890, I would consider it but my budget is nearly done. At this point I feel I'll be lucky if I can get my hands on a 5770, which should definately handle all my gaming needs for now versus my old 9800 GT. Besides I've read some good reviews about 5770's in Crossfire, which I will probably attempt in the future when my budget increases and the prices go down. Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


NCspecv81: I knwo you are out there. care to explain this




























:






































i believe spec runs phase


----------



## Mastiffman

Phase and that's it???? LOL

Shouldn't it be more like 5.7-6GHz then?


----------



## Farashin

Hey guys, new member of the club here. I've been lurking in this thread for a long time (since about page 20?) and I figured that since I've finally got the monster running, I should at least sign up for the forums and thank you all for the awesome help you've me and others like me. So thanks everyone!

@Regamaster
I've got these G.Skills 7-7-7-24 @1600 at stock volts. I recommend them.

Regarding HardwardMonitor, does anyone know what TEMPIN 0, 1, and 2 are? I'm guessing NB, SB, and ambient? I'm just webbing and folding atm, CPU cores are all at 37c, TempIn0 is 40c, TempIn1 is 38, TempIn2 is 33.

Also, what all do the CPU OPN and SN tell you? Mine are

OPN: HDZ955FBGIBOX
SN: 9265072H90082

I know the 90082 means my chip was fairly close to the center of the die, but what does that mean? Is there anything printed on the heat spreader that can't be extrapolated from those numbers (like the CACYC that some of you were discussing a few pages back?) Where else should I look to find this kind of info?

Also, for the lulz, I tried this the other day. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805557 It blue screened about 10 seconds after I clicked 'validate,' but I was able to boot win7-64 at 4.0ghz


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farashin* 
Regarding HardwardMonitor, does anyone know what TEMPIN 0, 1, and 2 are? I'm guessing NB, SB, and ambient? I'm just webbing and folding atm, CPU cores are all at 37c, TempIn0 is 40c, TempIn1 is 38, TempIn2 is 33.

Welcome to OCN!















TMPIN0 is CPU, TMPIN2 is Motherboard, and I am not sure what TMPIN1 is. On Everest, TMPIN1 used to be labeled auxillary. On the new Everest, there is a new North Bridge sensor that does not match up with TMPIN1.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i believe spec runs phase


I know he does, but he did not come in and say hi just signed up with that amazing OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farashin*


Also, what all do the CPU OPN and SN tell you? Mine are

OPN: HDZ955FBGIBOX
SN: 9265072H90082

I know the 90082 means my chip was fairly close to the center of the die, but what does that mean? Is there anything printed on the heat spreader that can't be extrapolated from those numbers (like the CACYC that some of you were discussing a few pages back?) Where else should I look to find this kind of info?


90082 does mean that it was close to the center of the waffer and is most likely a better chip. (Higher NB speeds) the CACYC is on the heat spreader.
Just above the SN on the left


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Phase and that's it???? LOL

Shouldn't it be more like 5.7-6GHz then?


No. but definitely doable on LN2. However, phase is near the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to the extreme cooling hierarchy. 5GHz is definitely a VERY VERY VERY difficult task on a single stage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I know he does, but he did not come in and say hi just signed up with that amazing OC.


That's just how I roll. =o)


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
Welcome to OCN!















TMPIN0 is CPU, TMPIN2 is Motherboard, and I am not sure what TMPIN1 is. On Everest, TMPIN1 used to be labeled auxillary. On the new Everest, there is a new North Bridge sensor that does not match up with TMPIN1.

You sure it isn't wrong in Everest? I thought TMP1 was NB....my TMP1 is higher than everything else in HW Monitor...would love to know for sure what it is..


----------



## mav2000

My NB is stuck at 51 on everest....whereas its actually at 38-40 on cpuid. BTW need some help here. I have a feeling my 965BE has got a faulty temp sensor. But it clocks great. Just finished a 4.2 Ghz 1M run on AIR.


----------



## Mastiffman

Why what are your temps at and why do you think that it's faulty? NB is the chipset temp. CPU-NB is part of the chip.

If you don't have any active cooling on the NB Chipset, be thankful that it's Only at 51*C.







No offense!?

I have a 3K rpm fan attatched to mine and it idles around 44-46*C and full load with 2700Mhz CPU-NB and 1.3v @ 49*C


----------



## mav2000

Actually I'm not too worried about NB and SB temps as they are both under 40. Its my cpu temps that seem to be borked. I just changed to this from a 720be and from 25 idle at 3 ghz four cores and 1.325v I've gone to 32 degrees at 3.4 ghz and 1.25 vcore. I was always under the impression that they wre pretty much the same chips with binning depending on core strength and cache strength. If I'm running a lower vcore should the tenps also not be lower?


----------



## NCspecV81

seems like that's the wall currently. Find another way to break it down w/o introducing anymore hardware is going to be a challenge. Pretty sure this speed can be obtained with lower voltages, but I was testing a few things. More stability is to be had with the 1:2 divider, 10x nb divider, and any HT around 2ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=807426

and a brief stability check:


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Actually I'm not too worried about NB and SB temps as they are both under 40. Its my cpu temps that seem to be borked. I just changed to this from a 720be and from 25 idle at 3 ghz four cores and 1.325v I've gone to 32 degrees at 3.4 ghz and 1.25 vcore. I was always under the impression that they wre pretty much the same chips with binning depending on core strength and cache strength. If I'm running a lower vcore should the tenps also not be lower?

That's not how it works. It's the actual speed (frequency)of the CPU. So even though you're at a lower vcore the frequency is higher. So therefore per second, it's doing more. And since it's doing more it's going to get hotter.
I ran into a similar thing with my Opteron 180. I could extract an extra 500MHz out of it with no voltage increase, but since it was running @ 2900 instead of 2400MHz it ran hotter.

It basically boils down to how clock cycles the CPU churns in a given amount of time. And so the more cycles it does per, lets say, second will determine it's heat output.

And isn't the 965 a higher wattage CPU than the 720? I could've swore it was.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
And isn't the 965 a higher wattage CPU than the 720? I could've swore it was.

Meaning (essentially) all other things being equal it should run hotter, right?

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
That's not how it works. It's the actual speed (frequency)of the CPU. So even though you're at a lower vcore the frequency is higher. So therefore per second, it's doing more. And since it's doing more it's going to get hotter.
I ran into a similar thing with my Opteron 180. I could extract an extra 500MHz out of it with no voltage increase, but since it was running @ 2900 instead of 2400MHz it ran hotter.

The wattage envelope increases with a frequency increase. That's why it runs hotter because there is more wattage being used that needs to be dissipitated. Regardless if the volts have changed. However, a frequency increase does not always mean there is a wattage increase and an example of this would be the difference between bins. Example 955 c2 vs. 965 c3. However, given the same chip a frequency increase will generally mean a wattage increase unless you lower the voltage.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Meaning (essentially) all other things being equal it should run hotter, right?

Marc

In essence, yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
The wattage envelope increases with a frequency increase. That's why it runs hotter because there is more wattage being used that needs to be dissipitated. Regardless if the volts have changed.

^ In other words.









Quick question for you guys, how long do you guys run Prime after verifying a memory overclock in memtest?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NC you got any frosty pics of the 965?


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## eclipseaudio4

Pure sex NC! how cold can you get her?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Pure sex NC! how cold can you get her?


unloaded and at startup. Usually drops to around -45c after a few hours.


----------



## hang10sk8r

hi im planing on getting this exact board, in doing so though i will not be able to use any thing thats currently on my computer, i only have about 200 right now but soon ill have a bit more what would you (any one who reads this) suggest?

also what prosseser should i get, i want something that can very definetly hit 4.0ghz or higher.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r*


hi im planing on getting this exact board, in doing so though i will not be able to use any thing thats currently on my computer, i only have about 200 right now but soon ill have a bit more what would you (any one who reads this) suggest?

also what prosseser should i get, i want something that can very definetly hit 4.0ghz or higher.


 Well there is NO GUARANTEE that any chip you buy will _DEFINITELY_ hit 4GHz. Keep that in mind, it's just the luck of the draw.

As for what I'd recommend, first and foremost make sure the power supply you buy is a good one. Make sure it has the +12v on a SINGLE RAIL. There's been lots of issues with multiple rails and this motherboard. PC Power & Cooling, Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax all make good quality units.

Then of course you'll need video cards, bare minimum I'd go with is 4850, but only if you can get them REALLY cheap, otherwise 4870/4890, once again dependent on price.

Then make sure you get a case with good airflow. Something like an Antec 900, Coolermaster 590/690, Thermaltake Armor, etc.

I'd recommend a sound card too. No matter how good the onboard might be, a separate sound card will ALWAYS sound better.

Then with all that power you'll need a monitor that big enough for the resolutions you'd like to run, minimum of a 22" (well 21.x" if it's 1080p).

Then make sure you get GOOD ram thats rated really highly so you can get the most out of it, it doesn't need to have the big ol heatsinks like the OC reapers or anything. As long as they have a heat spreader, they should be OK.

And then of course you'll need a good CPU cooler like an Scythe Mugen 2, Xigmatek S1283 or on the more expensive side the Prolimatech Megahalem. This is the reason you want low profile RAM. If you have those big honkin heat sinks on top like the reapers, yo9u wont be able to get a GOOD CPU cooler on there.

Thats all on the brain at the moment, I'm sure I'll think of something later.


----------



## dir_d

BTW RipJaws barley fit..My Scythe fan sits right on top of my RipJaws and push the heat spreaders alil heres some pics....
Attachment 128293
Attachment 128294


----------



## NCspecV81

barely fits? that doesn't fit at all. Can you put them in the other slots?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r* 
hi im planing on getting this exact board, in doing so though i will not be able to use any thing thats currently on my computer, i only have about 200 right now but soon ill have a bit more what would you (any one who reads this) suggest?

also what prosseser should i get, i want something that can very definetly hit 4.0ghz or higher.

Get the newer C3 stepping. The current C2 stepping is harder to get to 4GHz stable on air for most people.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
barely fits? that doesn't fit at all. Can you put them in the other slots?

yea i was doing testing....i can slide the fan a lil higher also.

On a separate note are there any chipset drivers for this board and win7?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
On a separate note are there any chipset drivers for this board and win7?

Go here: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

Then click on:
-> Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers
-> Individual Drivers (Motherboard/Chipset)
-> Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit

There is the Southbridge driver and the optional AHCI/RAID drivers.


----------



## BlackOmega

Yeah my heatpipes on my Big Typhoon just barely clear the fins on my RAM. Only 1 heatpipe actually touches the fin but just barely. It doesn't put any pressure on it.










And while we're on the subject of RAM, I can't seem to stabilize my RAM @ 1500 no matter what. It's totally memtest stable @ 6-6-6-18-24 @ 1500, but when I Prime95 it, it fails after 3hours 12 minutes. WTH?


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir d, You should out those Ram Modules in the Blue dimms. I actually can hit higher ram frequencies in them and lower timing in the Black dimms


----------



## Snowblind

As far as I can tell, there isn't a single Intel motherboard that can rival the GD70 while staying on par with pricing. That fact alone is making me lean, very heavily, in favor of making more GD70 builds.

Are there any Intel motherboards of similar price and quality?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Dir d, You should out those Ram Modules in the Blue dimms. I actually can hit higher ram frequencies in them and lower timing in the Black dimms


 Really?







Maybe that's my problem.
It said in the manual to use the blue DIMMs when only using 2 sticks.


----------



## Rhetoric

Hey How's it going Guys. I'll be doing my first build very soon. So far i plan to go with this Mobo and the AMD 965. I thought about getting so Kingston HyperX ddr3 2133 sticks, but is it worth it? Has anybody been able to get that high, or should i just go with some 1800 or even 1600 sticks? Also i see alot of people have had trouble with space between ram and larger Air cpu coolers. I don't have the money for a larger water cooling system but what do you guys think of the CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler? Any Other help you guys could give me would be great


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhetoric*


Hey How's it going Guys. I'll be doing my first build very soon. So far i plan to go with this Mobo and the AMD 965. I thought about getting so Kingston HyperX ddr3 2133 sticks, but is it worth it? Has anybody been able to get that high, or should i just go with some 1800 or even 1600 sticks? Also i see alot of people have had trouble with space between ram and larger Air cpu coolers. I don't have the money for a larger water cooling system but what do you guys think of the CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler? Any Other help you guys could give me would be great










The newer C3 stepping (125W) of the 965 is coming out and runs cooler than the older C2 stepping (140W). The IMC is supposed to be improved and the CPU allegedly overclocks better. But this is just rumor and speculation since we need a bigger sample to see if this is the average or just cherry-picked chips. Still, get the C3 stepping.

Current AMD CPUs have a limitation with high clocked ram. 1600-1800MHz is probably all you can reach on the ram with the Phenom II right now. 1600MHz is likely good enough. Ram height is the only issue with big air coolers. If you get ram with short heatspreaders, you will not have problem installing a TRUE or Megahalems on this board. The Corsair H50 is okay for a budget watercooler; not as great as real watercooling. Still it has pretty good performance when compared against some air-coolers.


----------



## Mastiffman

When OCing the CPU it makes it a bit harder to hit over 1600Mhz Stable with the C2's. BUT, one can possible hit close to 1800MHz stable with Ram as long as they keep the CPU clock a bit lower. More like in the 3.2-3.5Range and that may even be pushing it from my experience. but then again, maybe I need to RMA my board again... LOL


----------



## Rhetoric

Thank you for ur quick response. I have a Noob question now thou. What do you mean buy C3 and C2. Is that a software change or a whole other CPU?

Do i want to buy This?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhetoric*


Hey How's it going Guys. I'll be doing my first build very soon. So far i plan to go with this Mobo and the AMD 965. I thought about getting so Kingston HyperX ddr3 2133 sticks, but is it worth it? Has anybody been able to get that high, or should i just go with some 1800 or even 1600 sticks? Also i see alot of people have had trouble with space between ram and larger Air cpu coolers. I don't have the money for a larger water cooling system but what do you guys think of the CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler? Any Other help you guys could give me would be great










 IF you get low latency 1600 MHz RAM like CAS 7 at a low voltage like 1.5-1.65v those would be good. But look at some of the higher stuff as it might actually be cheaper.

My RAM is rated to run at 1866 @ 1.9v (8-8-8-24), that makes it really easy to run super tight timings at lower frequencies. AMD's gain a slot of speed and throughput that way. At 1333 I actually put through just as much info as 1600 with looser timings. And I can actually run it undervolted.

As for the cooler, yeah I saw it but I don't want the hassle and potential disaster from water cooling. I bet I get better temps than that H50. And no worry about springing a leak.


----------



## Mastiffman

Black, What are you getting for you Northbridge Chipset Temps? ON average? And what are you using to read it?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Black, What are you getting for you Northbridge Chipset Temps? ON average? And what are you using to read it?


 Using Everest Ultimate for most temps. It says NB:51C with 1 GPU in, but I've been stress testing for the last 5 hours. It's usually 47C and 54C with 2 GPUs in.

Trying a different setup at the moment, 3600MHz (18x @ 1.48v), NB: 2400 (12x @ 1.26v), HT link 2000(10x), RAM: 1333 6-6-5-17-22-1t. I left my NB voltage to auto and it bumped it up to 1.29v.


----------



## mav2000

Anyone having problems with bios 1.6 and NB not going beyond 2.4


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Using Everest Ultimate for most temps. It says NB:51C with 1 GPU in, but I've been stress testing for the last 5 hours. It's usually 47C and 54C with 2 GPUs in.

Trying a different setup at the moment, 3600MHz (18x @ 1.48v), NB: 2400 (12x @ 1.26v), HT link 2000(10x), RAM: 1333 6-6-5-17-22-1t. I left my NB voltage to auto and it bumped it up to 1.29v.









My CPU-NB is at 1.25v and NB at 1.2v but my NB temps can go up to 70C when playing a game according to Everest. I have 4870 CF too. My ambient was 30C though that day though. I need a fan on it.









Edit: I strapped the stock AMD fan to the NB heatsink. I am now getting 10C cooler NB temps!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
My CPU-NB is at 1.25v and NB at 1.2v but my NB temps can go up to 70C when playing a game according to Everest. I have 4870 CF too. My ambient was 30C though that day though. I need a fan on it.









Edit: I strapped the stock AMD fan to the NB heatsink. I am now getting 10C cooler NB temps!









It's probably your CPU fan orientation. If you've got a push/pull configuration then there's nothing really being blown at the board. My Big Typhoon, especially with this fan, blows directly at the board, so all at the same time it cools the whole DrMos thing and my ram. Although when I mount my 2nd GPU I'm going to install an supplemental 120mm fan blowing directly at the chipset. I did this in my old CFX3200 and it worked great.

I just noticed your edit. Post some pics of how you strapped the fan to the heatsink. I'm curious.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Anyone having problems with bios 1.6 and NB not going beyond 2.4

no, I'm running the 1.6 OFF and I run my NB between 2600 and 3000. If it was giving issues I would try the 1.53b as I *know I* was able to get the same 2600-3000 range on the NB.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Anyone having problems with bios 1.6 and NB not going beyond 2.4


Mav - I had issues getting the NB over 2.6 before. Here is what did it for me:
In the bios the second voltage oprion, CPU-NB set to 1.3125 (and leave it there), and then use the fourth option, the CPU-NB offset to push your NB volts higher.

That was the only way I could push the NB higher, after doing it that way, I got to well over 2800, stable. Using just the first option I was not able to even get 2.6 stable, or anything over that to even boot!

Good luck, buddy, let me know if that helps!

Marc


----------



## jck

Hey everyone! I am doing a system build with the MSI 790FX-GD70 in the next couple of days. I'll be signing up as soon as I get it built and OCed and what not.


----------



## 3rdman

Well after saving money for the past few months, I've finally built my system...very happy! Quick questions...This is the first build I've done since 2002 and I put together an AMD 2800+ cpu paired with an ATI 9700 Pro so I'm a little rusty.

Anyways...Is the audio onboard the motherboard capable of encoding DD and passing it through the HDMI as 5.1 surround? Movies come through is 5.1 with no problem but games and apps are all stereo...Is it me and my drivers or should I be investing in a sound card?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Mav - I had issues getting the NB over 2.6 before. Here is what did it for me:
In the bios the second voltage oprion, CPU-NB set to 1.3125 (and leave it there), and then use the fourth option, the CPU-NB offset to push your NB volts higher.

That was the only way I could push the NB higher, after doing it that way, I got to well over 2800, stable. Using just the first option I was not able to even get 2.6 stable, or anything over that to even boot!

Good luck, buddy, let me know if that helps!

Marc


 Marc, how and what do you use to test stability? And for how long?

And which Voltage settings for the NB are you specifically talking about?

I was able to get my NB to 2700 with 7-7-6-20-27 timings but it fails prime after 3-3.5 hours. Although it passes memtest for 5-7 hours.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Marc, how and what do you use to test stability? And for how long?

And which Voltage settings for the NB are you specifically talking about?

I was able to get my NB to 2700 with 7-7-6-20-27 timings but it fails prime after 3-3.5 hours. Although it passes memtest for 5-7 hours.










Well, it seems the memory is the big hold-up with stability. I have been doing so many changes and re-installs and tests, that I honestly don't remember how I got it stable!

But, usually I will drop the CPU to stock speeds, and up the NB with RAM @ 1066 7-7-7-24 and test in Prime. If it passed over three hours I was ok with that, at least I knew I was usable for day to day, which is what is most important to me.

The memory is the hard part, these IMC's are hard to work with sometimes. Try upping the NB, testing, and then upping the memory, and testing again. When it's stable enough for you, drop the RAM back down and work the NB up again, testing for stability, etc.... Once I have the memory and NB worked to a good spot, then I'll bring the CPU back into it.

The 1st two volt options are the CPU and CPU-NB volts, and the second two are the 'offsets'. Whenever I go past the stock setting, I always leave the top two @ 1.425v and 1.3125v and then use the offset to raise above those levels. I found that if I only used the top two to raise voltages it wasn't working, especially with the NB.

Hope this helps, and remember, anything over 1333Mhz with the RAM is overclocking with these chips, their IMC is only rated for 1333Mhz, although many people have managed to get them as high as about 1780~Mhz or so.

Good Luck,
Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

mduclow,

I looked into this and I this is my opinion of the "first" two voltage settings for the CPU and CPU-NB versus the "Second: two Votage settings for them.

Definition for Offset:

1. something counterbalancing something else: something that counterbalances or compensates, or an allowance made in order to counterbalance something.

Definition for Counterbalancing:

1. have opposing effect on something: to be _or have an equal and opposing force _or effect on something.

In my mind the "Second pair" of votages are the real votages and the "First pair" are the offsets... Reason being is that if you set either of the second pair to a specific voltage, the first pair can Fine tune them, or offset them. I may be wrong but this is how I see it. Stability will come from the second pair which says to me that those are the voltages... The first will offset them higher or lower depending on what you set them to. If you change the the first pair pair, the second pair will moce. not vis versa.

I'm not trying to step on your toes! I just want to share with you how my "fantastical" mind works! lol


----------



## Mastiffman

I wanted to share all of you what I found today on the PhenomII's that will have the C3 stepping. I called AMd and spoke to them for a bit about this situation and they (tech sup.) said that they haven't heard anything on the release date of the C3's.

But, they did guide me to a link that was a PDF doc that explained in great detail the changes and specs of the entire range of Processor revisions.

HERE is the link. Notice on page #25 that the Number 379 on the left refers to 1333Mhz Stability. ong story short, it states that the "C3" stepping revisions for the PhenomII will not have issues with "two modules per memory channel". THAT is great!

Notice on Pages #41 & 42 talk about DRam and 46 Talks about Ganged Mode for IMC and the Affects. More interesting reading on Memory at pages 49 & 50. There are 106 Pages. So feel fee to thumb through them if you feel so compelled.


----------



## Mastiffman

Thanks Black,

That about what mine are at similar settings...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Well, it seems the memory is the big hold-up with stability. I have been doing so many changes and re-installs and tests, that I honestly don't remember how I got it stable!

But, usually I will drop the CPU to stock speeds, and up the NB with RAM @ 1066 7-7-7-24 and test in Prime. If it passed over three hours I was ok with that, at least I knew I was usable for day to day, which is what is most important to me.

The memory is the hard part, these IMC's are hard to work with sometimes. Try upping the NB, testing, and then upping the memory, and testing again. When it's stable enough for you, drop the RAM back down and work the NB up again, testing for stability, etc.... Once I have the memory and NB worked to a good spot, then I'll bring the CPU back into it.

The 1st two volt options are the CPU and CPU-NB volts, and the second two are the 'offsets'. Whenever I go past the stock setting, I always leave the top two @ 1.425v and 1.3125v and then use the offset to raise above those levels. I found that if I only used the top two to raise voltages it wasn't working, especially with the NB.

Hope this helps, and remember, anything over 1333Mhz with the RAM is overclocking with these chips, their IMC is only rated for 1333Mhz, although many people have managed to get them as high as about 1780~Mhz or so.

Good Luck,
Marc


 Actually they're rated to 1334.









Yeah, I've spent more time getting the RAM thing squared away than anything else. It's kind of funny all of this stress testing has burnt my chip in and now I can run lower voltages









I think I'm going to do a write up later when my testing is done with the outcomes.

Also, when you get everything to where you want it to be do you stress it again? If not I'd highly recommend it.

Also, I've come to the conclusion when testing RAM you need to let it run for more that 3hours. @1500MHz I was 3.5 hours stable the the rig just restarted. No BSOD, no nothing, just restart.

At any rate the settings I'm trying now are, so far, 5hours 45min stable and still going. I'm going to let it run for 7 hours, if it passes I'll be happy.


----------



## Mastiffman

Makes Tons of sense Black! My rule of thimb is Overnight. 12hours is green light for me.

Has anyone heard IF the C3's have been released???? I'm ready to get one Dangit!!! lol


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Makes Tons of sense Black! My rule of thimb is Overnight. 12hours is green light for me.

Has anyone heard IF the C3's have been released???? I'm ready to get one Dangit!!! lol


I bought one today it will be here tomorrow heres two links for ya...
http://www.provantage.com/amd-hdz965...x~7AAMD2AT.htm
http://www.techsunny.com/3238019/amd...ii-x4-965.html

I bought mine from techsunny they are local to me. I was gonna drive over and pick it up but they only allow pickups fro their LA location not the fremont one







So i gotta wait till tomorrow to get it from fed ex.


----------



## XAnarchy

crazy, you would have just bought a 965 and now your upgrading again >.< kind of.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
crazy, you would have just bought a 965 and now your upgrading again >.< kind of.

Returning my other 965 has a bad core, getting the C3


----------



## XAnarchy

Ahh good trade then lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Thanks for the link but I want a 945 95w C3.

Here are the OPN's for all of the upcoming C3's.

Orginally posted by Hondaguy

"Just to let everyone know if you can cherry pick your Next CPU

the GM code Phenom II's are the C3 stepping."

X4

*AMD Phenom™ II X4 965 HDZ965FBK4DGM 3400Mhz 4000Mhz 125W
AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 HDX955FBK4DGM 3200Mhz 4000Mhz 125W
AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 HDX955FBK4DGI 3200Mhz 4000Mhz 125W
AMD Phenom™ II X4 945 HDX945WFK4DGM 3000Mhz 4000Mhz 95W <----This is the ONE!
AMD Phenom™ II X4 925 HDX925WFK4DGM 2800Mhz 4000Mhz 95W
AMD Phenom™ II X4 910e HD910EOCK4DGM 2600Mhz 4000Mhz 65W *


----------



## Mastiffman

I've already received an RMA number from MSI but has anyone noticed their CPU bus speed going to down for a couple of seconds in Everest Ult. 5.3???

Mine will go from 300Mhz down to 288MHz for abuot 2 secs and then back to 298 and then 300. It makes the CPU Frequency, CPU-NB Frequency, Ram Frequencies all change. but not in CPU-Z?

Any thoughts on this? Or experiences?


----------



## dir_d

what Everest are you using i need to check mine also

edit i see the version you are using..my freq stays at 200 but i saw my NB dip to 2592 when its supposed to be at 2600. Only did it 1 time ive been staring at it for 10min...im so dumb lol


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I've already received an RMA number from MSI but has anyone noticed their CPU bus speed going to down for a couple of seconds in Everest Ult. 5.3???

Mine will go from 300Mhz down to 288MHz for abuot 2 secs and then back to 298 and then 300. It makes the CPU Frequency, CPU-NB Frequency, Ram Frequencies all change. but not in CPU-Z?

Any thoughts on this? Or experiences?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
what Everest are you using i need to check mine also

edit i see the version you are using..my freq stays at 200 but i saw my NB dip to 2592 when its supposed to be at 2600. Only did it 1 time ive been staring at it for 10min...im so dumb lol









What you guys are experiencing is actual fairly normal. My 939's did it and now my AM3 does it. Both the HTT (FSB) and the NB clocks vary a bit.

The thing that has troubled me the most though is sometimes when looking at core temps it'll just jump right up to 245 and sometimes it'll drop to 0. This only happens in coretemp probably because it has a MUCH faster refresh rate than Everest does. I think I have mine reporting @ 200ms so 5 times faster than Everest can.

But here's a strange one for you guys, a buddy wanted to chat using the steam Voice over IP (VOIP), so I plug my headset in (in to the proper ports of course) but the mic doesn't work. Instead when my buddy talks it transmits directly back to him.







Is there a fix for this, I saw some sort of hotfix update on the CD is this supposed to fix the issue? If not I suppose it's no big deal as I have an XFi extreme music laying around collecting dust (literally) that I can throw in there.
Just curious if you guys have had any similar issues.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I've already received an RMA number from MSI but has anyone noticed their CPU bus speed going to down for a couple of seconds in Everest Ult. 5.3???

Mine will go from 300Mhz down to 288MHz for abuot 2 secs and then back to 298 and then 300. It makes the CPU Frequency, CPU-NB Frequency, Ram Frequencies all change. but not in CPU-Z?

Any thoughts on this? Or experiences?

The last chip I just sent back, the fsb used to vary from about 80~ to 240 quickly and in varying degrees, but it did the same thing you're referring to, only worse.
Not all the time, or even very often, but under load, it would move around a bit from time to time.

Oh, and I'm using 5.3

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

okay, I understand that the CPU BUS can fluctuate a Mhz or two (view in CPU-Z 1.52.2) but it's ONLY in Everest. So I can assume that it's everest and it's newly added 790FX-GD70 sensor detectors...

But did you both expereince this within CPU-Z as well? (I just looked over while writing that last sentence and Everest was reporting 285Mhz and then back to 300Mhz within a fraction of a second...)

CPU-Z 1.52.2 will report the BUS Speed going from 299.6 to 300.0Mhz. And the frequency will go from 3599.4Mhz to 3599.9Mhz. This on Full Load also.

If memory serves me correctly, I don't recall ever seeing a fluctuation this extreme in CPU-Z... On any platform. 462, 939 or AM2.....


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
Megahalems can be oriented both vertically and horizontally but you need to buy the AM2 mount since they only include Intel mounting brackets. The TRUE can be oriented vertically but you also need to buy aftermarket "crosshooks".

The Mega is about the same size as the TRUE give or take a cm.

Just measure my case... the Megahalem and TRUE are too tall. I can only go 5 inches in height.

What's the best 5 inch tall Heatsink guys?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
okay, I understand that the CPU BUS can fluctuate a Mhz or two (view in CPU-Z 1.52.2) but it's ONLY in Everest. So I can assume that it's everest and it's newly added 790FX-GD70 sensor detectors...

But did you both expereince this within CPU-Z as well? (I just looked over while writing that last sentence and Everest was reporting 285Mhz and then back to 300Mhz within a fraction of a second...)

CPU-Z 1.52.2 will report the BUS Speed going from 299.6 to 300.0Mhz. And the frequency will go from 3599.4Mhz to 3599.9Mhz. This on Full Load also.

If memory serves me correctly, I don't recall ever seeing a fluctuation this extreme in CPU-Z... On any platform. 462, 939 or AM2.....

Yeah I only noticed the fluctuation in Everest as well (except for the temperature thing which only coretemp did). When I first noticed it I happened to have cpuz open at the same time and it wasn't fluctuating in CPUz (1.52.2). So like you I would have to conclude that it indeed is only an Everest anomaly.

My 939's would go at most 5 MHz down. But that was dependent on the board more so than the chip. I had the most fluctuation on my old Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe, when I switched to DFI all of my overclocking woes and HTT fluctuation went away. Too bad DFI's new boards aren't as good as their 939 ones. One of my LP UT Ultra-D's can hit 405 HTT







. Voltages are as solid as a rock too. Man I love those boards ( I have 3 939 DFI's







).


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Just measure my case... the Megahalem and TRUE are too tall. I can only go 5 inches in height.

What's the best 5 inch tall Heatsink guys?

Make a hole the exact same shape as the heatsink of choice! That would look sweet!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Yeah I only noticed the fluctuation in Everest as well (except for the temperature thing which only coretemp did). When I first noticed it I happened to have cpuz open at the same time and it wasn't fluctuating in CPUz (1.52.2). So like you I would have to conclude that it indeed is only an Everest anomaly.

My 939's would go at most 5 MHz down. But that was dependent on the board more so than the chip. I had the most fluctuation on my old *Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe*, when I switched to DFI all of my overclocking woes and HTT fluctuation went away. Too bad DFI's new boards aren't as good as their 939 ones. One of my LP UT Ultra-D's can hit 405 HTT







. Voltages are as solid as a rock too. Man I love those boards ( I have 3 939 DFI's







).

Lol I no joke just got rid of my A8N32 SLI Deluxe board 2 weeks ago. I gave it to my missus brother as as upgrade, except his system was so old i ended up giving him most of the stuff except for it lol. Everything bar a hard drive and dvd drive. It was sound a beast of a board and lasted friggen forever.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Lol I no joke just got rid of my A8N32 SLI Deluxe board 2 weeks ago. I gave it to my missus brother as as upgrade, except his system was so old i ended up giving him most of the stuff except for it lol. Everything bar a hard drive and dvd drive. It was sound a beast of a board and lasted friggen forever.

It's not a bad board. Wasn't it the first board to use the heat pipes for cooling? I sold mine right along with my opty 165 for ~$200 a while back. The main issues I had with it was Vcore fluctuation. That made it impossible for me to get a decent overclock, even on my Opty 180 which clocks to 2.9 EASILY with no voltage increase. On my Asus I could only run it @ 2800 since the Vcore was so inconsistent. AFAIK, my old board and CPU work to this day.

It actually wound up sitting in it's box after I got my DFI's though. Those boards are just pure 939 OC goodness. Rock solid voltages and so many BIOS options it makes every other 939 board look half assed. Hell the BIOS in those Ultra-D's is more robust than our GD-70's. Those things have like 10 memory dividers.
And here's the best thing about the Ultra-D ( have 2 of them), SLI MOD! I soldered the pins on both of my boards and SLI works without a hitch







.
Only 1 thing I don't particularly care for on the DFI's, the stupid floppy connector on the board. It's in the worst possible place. So much for cable management.


----------



## NCspecV81

next stop - RB-C3.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay, can you let me know where to stop too!!!!!!???? LOL -But, Seriously!

What would one expect if they could flash the bios on this Board???? I can't for some reason. Flashed from 1.77 to 1.60 to 1.63 to 1.77 that I had saved with settings and now I can't Flash them. Things are working and I can use it but My temps seem much higher and I can't OC my Ram past 1633 and boot into Windows unless I use the Multistep OC option.....

Any suggestions before I RAM this B???


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Make a hole the exact same shape as the heatsink of choice! That would look sweet!

ha haha, cut a hole in my side panel fan too?! I don't want to take it off... it cools everything down quite nicely.

Just need a good 5" tall cpu heatsink.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Nevermind. This guide helped a lot.

http://www.frostytech.com/top5_lowprofile_heatsinks.cfm

They're wrong on Prolimatech Megahalems. Its 6inches.. 158mm tall, not 150mm

I'm liking the 3Rsystem Iceage 120 Boss II


----------



## Mastiffman

Why The Double Hocky sticks would AMD (and everywhere else on the net) say that the release date for the C3's was November 4th! ARRRGH!!!!

I'm geting REALLY impatient about this! lol-- Can ya tell??


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Why The Double Hocky sticks would AMD (and everywhere else on the net) say that the release date for the C3's was November 4th! ARRRGH!!!!

I'm geting REALLY impatient about this! lol-- Can ya tell??


I honestly think they where specifically talking about the 965 model...


----------



## NCspecV81

My C3 will be showing up tomorrow. Will have some results.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Why The Double Hocky sticks would AMD (and everywhere else on the net) say that the release date for the C3's was November 4th! ARRRGH!!!!

I'm geting REALLY impatient about this! lol-- Can ya tell??


Too funny, Mastiffman!







:

But I think the Nov. 4th date was just for the NDA (non-disclosure agreement?), which means info can't be leaked before then. I know that the guy @ MicroCenter told me they were expecting them in about 10 days from now.

So, maybe everyone (save a few early birders) is now going to be getting them in, and will have them available as soon as they get the first order of them.

Just speculation on my part, but I feel your pain Mastiffman (I've got the green light @ MicroCenter to rma mine as soon as they get the C3's)!

Marc


----------



## ezgonzo

hi there everyone, ive had this board for about a week now, and im lovin it, im using a 955be with a s/n that ends in 90062 which i presume should be a good chip,
so far it gets to 3.8 with stock voltage, but getting it any higher requires a vcore of 1.45 - 1.50,
at 3.9 with vcore at 1.475 it seems solid and can handle stability tests but when running 3dmark it will finish the first test and then the screen will go plank and come up with no signal or the screen will go light blue, once this happens a hard shutdown is required, ive tryed upping volts but then it wont even get in to windows it just sits there restarting itself, and if i lower volts it will get in to windows but then random blue screens happen, if anyone could give us a tip or few that would be great.


----------



## dir_d

Look what i just got....
Attachment 128474


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Look what i just got....
Attachment 128474

which guys you order from?


----------



## dir_d

TechSunny in Fremont CA


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Look what i just got....
Attachment 128474


Good luck on the OC! We are all waiting for the results!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


TechSunny in Fremont CA


did it come in a retail box?


----------



## dir_d

3.8 right now....Temps couple degrees higher than i would like i might re-seat the mega...15 min prime blend..look at the voltage gonna go higher....
Attachment 128485


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


did it come in a retail box?


Yes


----------



## dir_d

Another 15min Prime95 Blend 4Ghz 2.8Ghz NB...Gonnna up the NB some more.
Attachment 128486


----------



## Mastiffman

WHOA DUDE!?

TechSunny's prices are through the roof!!! The 140w 965 is 271 bones!!!!

Spec, do you have 965 coming in mail or another?

DIR D,

CRANK YOUR RAM UP!!!!!! LOL I WANNA SEE SOME RAM CLOCKS!!!! ;P

We all know that sucka's gonna clock but what abuot Ram?????????

Please!!!!!!!!!!!! Show some stable Ram speed!


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir d,
What are your NB temps at? Come on man details!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Dir d,
What are your NB temps at? Come on man details!









I didnt check but if NB is TMPIN0 on CPUID Hardware monitor then its 54C on full load. Something really wierd after running Prime95 for 45min then turning off the computer for 15min the chip will not boot at 2.8Ghz NB anymore..It fails everytime even though i believe it was stable at 2.8Ghz.


----------



## NCspecV81

that's not the NB temp sensor. It's the cpu IHS. TMPIN1 seems to be the NB temp.


----------



## Mastiffman

DANG IT!!!!! You Bastage!!!! lol

I want one!!!!!!! I'm gonna RMA my board first. I went to the Beta 1.77, back to 1.60Of. then back to the 1.77 that I saved that had my three ROM saves and Now I can't flash ANYTHING.

I've tried Via USB in M-Flash, Floppy in M-Flash, Boot with Windows 98 Boot Disc then from Floppy and Nothin!!!

The Bastage of a thing is that when I try to Boot BIOS from my USB or even Boot from a Win98 Boot disc, I get this:

"*Invalid Boot Drive. remove the media and press any key to continue*"

GAAAH!! If I had more hair on my head than I do, I rip it out!!!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir D,

Didn't you prime95 that sucker on all stock for a bit at least?


----------



## dir_d

yes...i kept going up in multipliers till 4Ghz..then upped the NB to 2.8 and ran it...turned it off for 15min then back on bad checksum and wouldnt go back to 2.8 only 2.6.

edit this ram only boots up to 1720 anything past that bad checksum bios resets auto.


----------



## dir_d

Im gonna throw this board out the window!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

what?


----------



## dir_d

wont boot past 2.6Ghz on the CPU-NB...its 100% stable at 4Ghz but i just keep getting a bad checksum error when i up the CPU-NB to 2.8 POS bios


----------



## eclipseaudio4

try clearing cmos after writing down your settings then try again


----------



## Riou

dir_d:
What is your CPU-NB and NB voltage?


----------



## Mastiffman

Why doesn't he just SAVE his settings in the User settings area? lol

*** is a pencil?

Dir d,

That's why I asked if you Primed it at stock speeds? In that link that E posted a while back it said thus....

Originally posted by "S.M."
Many people have read or researched computer enthusiasts say things such as "To get your computer to overclock higher and more stable you need to burn it in!" This is completely misrepresented, and for the most part untrue. But not necissarily false.

The thought of burning in a somewhat unstable overclock for a long period of time is just rediculous. Parts of a computer are in a solid state and are as they are. They do not change for the better under stress like a human muscle, or like a freshly rebuilt motor.

I can see how people who do excercise frequently, or have experience with combustion engines might have transferred success with those to success with computers. But for the most part it's internet hogwash.

A word every computer enthusiast should know is electromigration.

Electromigration: Electromigration is the transport of material caused by the gradual movement of the ions in a conductor due to the momentum transfer between conducting electrons and diffusing metal atoms. The effect is important in applications where high direct current densities are used, such as in microelectronics and related structures. As the structure size in electronics such as integrated circuits (ICs) decreases, the practical significance of this effect increases.

TL;DR = Electromigration is a process at which electronic components transfer electricity more efficiently with use. It happens at all operating time, on any electronic item.

This is the closest thing to "burn-in" you can get with a computer. The only way to effectively speed-up electromigration is to LOWER your clock frequency, and raise voltage. By doing so for about about week will show some improvements. Unfortunately, electromigration takes so long to work, that the only imrpovement you should see is a higher clock frequency reached at stock voltages. Any overclock success at higher frequencies is on a "remain to be seen" level, and un-gauranteed.

Fun stuff I discovered when researching CPU burn in.

Refutable overclocking resource: "A system loses it's overclocking ability when operated at highly overclocked settings of high HTT/FSB and high Vcore for extended periods of time"

Globally accepted definition for Burn-in: "operating at highly overclocked settings for extended periods of time"

Hmmm?

Many people who do in fact burn-in their computers, will soon come to realize that in months time, they're computers will become more unstable then their initial overclock health status. This does not necissarily mean completely unstable. Side effects come on slowly, like cancer. First it will be an occasional BSOD. Intermittent gaming lag, or freezes. And it will soon turn into failing a computer stress test and lowering their overclock. These effects can take much longer than months as well.
It could take years. But it will eventually happen. This doesn't happen to everyone. But fair estimate of more than 50% of computer overclocking enthusiasts have had this happen to them, in some form or another. Again, these are the people that made an unstable overclock stable AFTER computer burn-in. Which isn't that many in general. 
__________________


----------



## dir_d

Something tells me its the board because when i set the NB to 2.8Ghz and try to boot it my fan on my 5870 turns on 100% and stays at 100% at a blank screen no post but when i do a 2.6ghz bootup my fan on my 5870 turns on to 100% for about 2 or seconds then slows down. Makes me feel like the board is hanging...ive tried 1.77 and 1.6 bios.

It booted and ran for 45min in prime95 no errors [email protected] and [email protected] ive tried [email protected] and NB upto 1.3v...i hate computers lol


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Something tells me its the board because when i set the NB to 2.8Ghz and try to boot it my fan on my 5870 turns on 100% and stays at 100% at a blank screen no post but when i do a 2.6ghz bootup my fan on my 5870 turns on to 100% for about 2 or seconds then slows down. Makes me feel like the board is hanging...ive tried 1.77 and 1.6 bios.

It booted and ran for 45min in prime95 no errors [email protected] and [email protected] ive tried [email protected] and NB upto 1.3v...i hate computers lol


My NB is stock and it does the same thing on my 5770. Dont worry about it, i think its normal. Did it as soon as i put my card in. Its just annoying cause it sounds like a freaking turbine winding up.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Why doesn't he just SAVE his settings in the User settings area? lol

*** is a pencil?

Many people who do in fact burn-in their computers, will soon come to realize that in months time, they're computers will become more unstable then their initial overclock health status. This does not necissarily mean completely unstable. Side effects come on slowly, like cancer. First it will be an occasional BSOD. Intermittent gaming lag, or freezes. And it will soon turn into failing a computer stress test and lowering their overclock. These effects can take much longer than months as well.
It could take years. But it will eventually happen. This doesn't happen to everyone. But fair estimate of more than 50% of computer overclocking enthusiasts have had this happen to them, in some form or another. Again, these are the people that made an unstable overclock stable AFTER computer burn-in. Which isn't that many in general. 
__________________


good call! was thinking about something else at the time.

The thing about the link I posted is, There are two was to "burn" in your cpu one I posted a link to and the other is where you run your CPU at a unstable setting with a lot of voltage and literally burn the speed in by forcing it to run at those speeds @ 100% for a long time. This is supposed to work but the trade off is the the CPU life is greatly decreased and so is the life of the OC. I believe the link you quoted is talking about the second way of "burning" in.


----------



## ezgonzo

hi , ive posted a couple of times but no responce, come on guys and girls help a fellow gd70 owner out, im literally pulling my hair out here, i have read this thread from start to finish but every tip or setting stated in this thread has not worked for me







, the problem im having is that i can get it 100% stable @ 3.7 with voltage @ 1.35 but if i try to get higher than this i blue screen and it doesnt matter how high/ low i set the voltages or adjust nb frequency, ram, ht it just wont have it, heres a little info on the hardware im using,
955 c2, 4gb corsair 1600mhz, 4870x2, the gpu and cpu or both watercooled and the board has 5 120mm fans blowing across it from the rads ,so heat is not a problem,
im running windows 7 ultimate 64 and have flashed to bios 1.6.
any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


hi , ive posted a couple of times but no responce, come on guys and girls help a fellow gd70 owner out, im literally pulling my hair out here, i have read this thread from start to finish but every tip or setting stated in this thread has not worked for me







, the problem im having is that i can get it 100% stable @ 3.7 with voltage @ 1.35 but if i try to get higher than this i blue screen and it doesnt matter how high/ low i set the voltages or adjust nb frequency, ram, ht it just wont have it, heres a little info on the hardware im using,
955 c2, 4gb corsair 1600mhz, 4870x2, the gpu and cpu or both watercooled and the board has 5 120mm fans blowing across it from the rads ,so heat is not a problem,
im running windows 7 ultimate 64 and have flashed to bios 1.6.
any help would be much appreciated.


Hi, ezgonzo, welcome...

It would very helpful to all of us if you could put in your system specs in your sig.

As to your issues, I can tell you the IMC (integrated memory controller) of these chips is limiting. The rated speeds for these chips is 1333Mhz on the memory, anything more is considered overclocking the memory, regardless of what the memory is rated for (1333Mhz, 1600Mhz, 1866Mhz, etc...).

Try lowering your memory clocks to 1066 and reasonable (loose) timings (you're not expected to keep it there forever), and then retry your clocking, when you have the speeds you want, write down your settings (these will be for reference later on). 
Then back your CPU and NB down to stock speeds and start working *ONLY* the ram up a little at a time. Find what it needs to run at rated speeds (1600Mhz & the rated timings), you will likely have to add volts to the ram (I run about .1-.15 extra volts to get stability with memory clocks over 1333Mhz).

Once you have the memory stable at it's speeds, then start adding a little NB only, get it stable, work it up, and then move on to adding in your CPU clock. It's a bit time consuming, but it is the best way to get stability.

And, try to avoid jumping around with different clock tests, these chipsets don't seem to like that very much. It seems we are all having some issues with this, of one kind or another.

So, lower the ram, clock the NB and CPU, lower them to stock, clock the ram, add in the NB then add in the CPU, and leave it and play your games and do your stuff!

Good luck, and make sure you add your system specs into your profile, it helps us significantly. Who knows, maybe I just gave you all the wrong info!







<-- j/k, of course!
Marc


----------



## BlackOmega

Mastiffman,

You asked me the other day about my NB and mobo temps. Well last night I mounted a 120mm fan so the center of it is right in line with my top GPU. I angled it slightly at the board and my result is pretty good. Dropped my motherboard temp down to 34C and my NB temp down to 50C in crossfire. The NB used to idle @ 54C in crossfire and load @ almost 59C. Now it loads @ 51/52C. I can post a pick of it later when the wife gets back with teh camera.


----------



## dir_d

Ok so after more testing i have to believe its the bios that is stopping me from booting past 2650 on the CPU-NB. I decided to give AMD overdrive a try and i changed the CPU-NB multiplier to 14 which would give me 2.8. I did it prompted me to reboot and it did without a hitch I ran Prime95 an a lil after an hour i went downstairs i came back up and the monitor was at the bios stating press F1 to enter bios. So this has lead me to believe that the bios itself is actually holding my CPU-NB back. Im gonna try again and up my CPU-NB voltage because i was only running 1.3v for 2.8Ghz CPU-NB.


----------



## dir_d

Im so clueless now i tried to repeat the process and it didnt work...then i was like "hey one more time" and it worked...so i have no clue what this means.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Im so clueless now i tried to repeat the process and it didnt work...then i was like "hey one more time" and it worked...so i have no clue what this means.

Having the same issues myself. Hope we can figure out what it is, driving me nuts, too.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Having the same issues myself. Hope we can figure out what it is, driving me nuts, too.

Marc

Ive tried it 6 more times and it keeps working by booting into windows then opening overdrive and changing the NB Multi to 14x, hit apply and then it says it needs to reboot i press cancel wait like 30 seconds and hit the restart button in windows. Everything is good after that POST flies by, windows 7 boots up fine and everything is stable but if i restart my computer after having 2.8 CPU-NB it wont even boot to post. The board just stays at FF on the motherboard LED which means its trying to Power on and initialize the CPU but instead it keeps resetting over and over never booting to post.

So in conclusion i think its the bios that needs to be updated better to initialize the CPU at higher CPU-NB voltages.


----------



## NCspecV81

RB-C3 965

validation - 5.124ghz @ 1.57v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814565

HT - 2196
NB frequency was 3172mhz
FSB - 244
Ram - 810(1620)

definitely has a ton more room to go for max validation.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ezgonzo: you need more voltage plain and simple. there is not way you are going to get 3.7 @ 1.35 above ambient temps. give her more voltage( CPU-1.45+ and CPU-NB 1.3-1.35) and see where that gets you.
the way mduclow said is really the way to go when starting from scratch but try what I said and see what happens.

dir-d and mudclow: do you have the bios multi set to auto?

NCspecV81: again amazing!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
RB-C3 965

validation - 5.124ghz @ 1.57v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814565

HT - 2196
NB frequency was 3172mhz
FSB - 244
Ram - 810(1620)

definitely has a ton more room to go for max validation.

GJ man..i know i could probably hit 4.3Ghz on air with mine temps and voltage low.

BTW Newegg has the C3 965's now


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
dir-d and mudclow: do you have the bios multi set to auto?

Which multi are you referring to? The only time I have any multi set to auto is if I'm using stock speeds on something, and I am not usually on stock speeds, so ... no?
(hey, what's with the 'mud-clow' moniker!







j/k







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
NCspecV81: again amazing!









ditto on the drool!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
dir-d and mudclow: do you have the bios multi set to auto?

Where is that exactly in the bios all i see is Multistep OC booster and i have that set to Disabled...and the only settings for that are Mode 1 and Mode 2


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
BTW Newegg has the C3 965's now

Where are you seeing this? I just looked on the site and am not finding a listing for the 965 HDZ965FB*GM*

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Where are you seeing this? I just looked on the site and am not finding a listing for the 965 HDZ965FB*GM*

Marc

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727


----------



## raisethe3

Its right here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Where are you seeing this? I just looked on the site and am not finding a listing for the 965 HDZ965FB*GM*

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Eclipse - could you tell us why you flashed down from 1.6 official to 1.5b4? I'm wondering based on what dir d is saying if 1.6 is causing some of the issues with memory stability.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727

Yep, there it is, don't know how I missed it. I even did a search on 'amd 965' and didn't see it!









Marc


----------



## ezgonzo

thanks for your replies mduclow and eclipse much appreciated, i first tryed running my ram at recommended settings which where 1600mhz, ( 9,9,9,24 ) @ 1.8v but after an hour of prime got a bluescreen,
i tryed looser timings and upped voltage but no luck, so i dropped them down to 1333mhz with the timing above and had a go at upping the nb, i set CPU-NB voltage: 1.35v and NB Voltage: 1.25v and i got it prime stable for 3 hours at 2650mhz,
i then tryed upping the cpu first i set the cpu voltage to 1.375v and worked my way up to 3.72ghz which was where i got it too before, i ran prime for an hour and it was fine so i then tryed seeing how far i could get it before having to up volts but once i hit 3.75ghz it didnt want to know,
so i upped the cpu core to 1.4v still no luck so upped and upped it until i hit 1.5v and by that point it wouldnt even reach the splash screen, so i thought id raise the cpu-nb voltage but still no luck so i then dropped the north bridge back down to 2200 but still it
didnt want to know, by that point id had enough and called it a day,
i just dont understand this board i got the same 955 to 3.92 prime stable on my old asus board with only 1.42v and that was the max voltage the board had thats why i bought this board so i could get higher but i cant even match it, what am i doing wrong, sorry about the long post its just been one of those days, any more help would be extremely welcomed.


----------



## BlackOmega

Gonzo, set the NB and the RAM to auto (including the timings) and have a go at it. BTW, which BIOS are you running?


----------



## ezgonzo

hi, cheers for the info will have a go in the morning, ive had enough for one day








, im running 1.6 official, cheers again much appreciated.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Which multi are you referring to? The only time I have any multi set to auto is if I'm using stock speeds on something, and I am not usually on stock speeds, so ... no?
(hey, what's with the 'mud-clow' moniker!







j/k







)

ditto on the drool!









I am referring to the CPU multiplier. Anything you want to change in AMD Overdrive(or any software OC'ing SW) Needs to be set to auto for it to be able to make the changes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Where is that exactly in the bios all i see is Multistep OC booster and i have that set to Disabled...and the only settings for that are Mode 1 and Mode 2

It will be in the same cell menu area, right near the top actually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Eclipse - could you tell us why you flashed down from 1.6 official to 1.5b4? I'm wondering based on what dir d is saying if 1.6 is causing some of the issues with memory stability.

Marc

I am running 1.6 official I just have not changed the Sign up list. When I got the board it had 1.4, I flashed up to 1.5b4 (which worked fine) and then up to 1.6 in the hopes of lowering my timings. (no go)


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Make a hole the exact same shape as the heatsink of choice! That would look sweet!

I learned from Legit review of the Solano 1000 case it can accommodate up to 150mm tall heatsink without removing the side panel fan. The best Heatsink for the Job is the original Noctua's NH-U12P heatsink.. Its 149mm tall. The revise model "SE" is much taller... 158mm.

Locating the original NH-U12P is turning out to be hard.


----------



## NCspecV81

This board does need a slight bios update imho. I can't use the blue slots with this chip or it no posts. I found my best results using those slots. Also, high multi's do not play well with this thing yet. Not sure if it's the chip or something that needs to be tweaked with the bios on the board.

However, this is what I'll be using daily until my x58 is rma'd. =o) Definitely a frequency improvement at near/same volts.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

yeah the bios's are somewhat lacking. No LLC and there is some droop. 
I wonder if something happened to the traces for your blue slots.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


yeah the bios's are somewhat lacking. No LLC and there is some droop. 
I wonder if something happened to the traces for your blue slots.


blue slots work fine with the c2, not the c3.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ah I wonder if anyone else is having this issue? 
Have you modded for the vdroop?


----------



## Mastiffman

Mudclow,

I was really depressed when I saw that you had 29*C for your NB temps... LOL Thanks for clairifying.

"_good call! was thinking about something else at the time.

The thing about the link I posted is, There are two was to "burn" in your cpu one I posted a link to and the other is where you run your CPU at a unstable setting with a lot of voltage and literally burn the speed in by forcing it to run at those speeds @ 100% for a long time. This is supposed to work but the trade off is the the CPU life is greatly decreased and so is the life of the OC. I believe the link you quoted is talking about the second way of "burning" in_."

What's the life of a maintained (kept cool) at stock speed CPU anyhow? OCing may cut a few years at most off of it. Most of us "enthusiasts" are getting new processors every, what, Few months LOL!!

Seriously, maybe at most every few years.... At the Most!!!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


This board does need a slight bios update imho. I can't use the blue slots with this chip or it no posts. I found my best results using those slots. Also, high multi's do not play well with this thing yet. Not sure if it's the chip or something that needs to be tweaked with the bios on the board.

However, this is what I'll be using daily until my x58 is rma'd. =o) Definitely a frequency improvement at near/same volts.











 What are you using for cooling and what are your temps like?


----------



## alc0hol

Just got the board and I love it so far. Great layout, looks nice. Haven't tried OCing with it yet though.

You can add me to the club if you like.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alc0hol*


Just got the board and I love it so far. Great layout, looks nice. Haven't tried OCing with it yet though.

You can add me to the club if you like.


Welcome! Enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Mastiffman

Black,

As far as the fan setup goes, it's amazing what of few CFM's will do isn't it?

Thsi what I did with my Phenom Stock Fan


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Black,

As far as the fan setup goes, it's amazing what of few CFM's will do isn't it?

Thsi what I did with my Phenom Stock Fan




My scythe pull fan is blowing on my NB so i guess that helps some...ill try for 4.1 or higher stable clock tomorrow


----------



## Mastiffman

Pics?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Pics?


i meant blowing across..its good enough..NB dosent get super hot


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Black,

As far as the fan setup goes, it's amazing what of few CFM's will do isn't it?

Thsi what I did with my Phenom Stock Fan




Lol, I did the exact same thing with the stock AMD fan.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Black,

As far as the fan setup goes, it's amazing what of few CFM's will do isn't it?

Thsi what I did with my Phenom Stock Fan



O that's pretty neat. The DK fan (89 CFM) I have on my Big Typhoon overhangs right there and provides that area with plenty of airflow. The supplemental fan I put on is blowing more at the SB/NB specifically.

I didn't know that you could use a different slot as the primary. Makes me wonder if I can use slots 2 & 4 for crossfire.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


O that's pretty neat. The DK fan (89 CFM) I have on my Big Typhoon overhangs right there and provides that area with plenty of airflow. The supplemental fan I put on is blowing more at the SB/NB specifically.

I didn't know that you could use a different slot as the primary. Makes me wonder if I can use slots 2 & 4 for crossfire.










Blue slot 2 & 4 are 8x/8x. Blue slot 1 & 3 are 16x/16x.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

What's the life of a maintained (kept cool) at stock speed CPU anyhow? OCing may cut a few years at most off of it. Most of us "enthusiasts" are getting new processors every, what, Few months LOL!!

Seriously, maybe at most every few years.... At the Most!!!

About 10 years.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
What are you using for cooling and what are your temps like?

He is using a Direct die Phase change unit. Temps are subzero to say the least.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I learned from Legit review of the Solano 1000 case it can accommodate up to 150mm tall heatsink without removing the side panel fan. The best Heatsink for the Job is the original Noctua's NH-U12P heatsink.. Its 149mm tall. The revise model "SE" is much taller... 158mm.

Locating the original NH-U12P is turning out to be hard.









Just bought myself the Corsair H50. Couldn't find a decent air cooler that would fit into my case without removing something. The Megalhelm and TRUE are all 6 inches tall.

I'm on stock now and my cpu temps are over 60c when playing games or encoding video.. I was seeing no more than 48c on load with the coolermaster V10 I had.

Hope the Corsair H50 gives me temps like it.


----------



## mav2000

Would love to hear about ure experience with the H50 as I am planning to get one myself...the tossup is between the H50 and the Megahalems..Im on Thermolab now and am quite happy with it, but am wondering if there is something better. BTW what were ure idle and load temps with the V10 as compared to ambient?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Would love to hear about ure experience with the H50 as I am planning to get one myself...the tossup is between the H50 and the Megahalems..Im on Thermolab now and am quite happy with it, but am wondering if there is something better. BTW what were ure idle and load temps with the V10 as compared to ambient?

My room temp are 73F/22C

V10 CPU temps hovered around 27C-31C idle And 48c maxed.


----------



## dir_d

So far so good..


----------



## NCspecV81

GD-70 seems to do decently well with this c3 revision. I hope there's a bios fix to tweak out some issues though.


----------



## dir_d

Nice work...i still cant get my NB past 2.6 without tricking the bios.


----------



## dir_d

Got my final final Stablity clock and voltages... CPU [email protected], CPU-NB [email protected] 50C under prime95 everything else auto. 2.6 CPU-NB dosent bother me because i ran benchmarks at 2.6 and 2.8 and they were really the same. Im very happy with the C3 compared to my C2 chip that couldnt get anything past 3.6Ghz stable.

Hands down this board will be the best board on the market if they keep tweaking the bios.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
My room temp are 73F/22C

V10 CPU temps hovered around 27C-31C idle And 48c maxed.

Thanks...I would guess thats with CnQ on?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
He is using a Direct die Phase change unit. Temps are subzero to say the least.

That would explain it









And man seeing all of the positive results with the C3 stepping makes me want to get one. I don't honestly know what I'd need it for since I already score 20k in 3dm06.







Maybe then I'd score 24k?


----------



## Mastiffman

Yeah I oly get to 50-51*C under full load wit that fan there. otherwose it runs closer to 58-60*C. I'll take that...







)


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yeah I oly get to 50-51*C under full load wit that fan there. otherwose it runs closer to 58-60*C. I'll take that...







)


How do you think Corsair's H50 compares to Gigabyte 3D Gallaxy?
Are they about even performance wise?


----------



## mduclow

Hey everyone, got a problem, hoping someone can help me figure out what it is.

I just replaced the board today, and the CPU earlier this week, cherry picked my chip even. Burned in the chip for a day or so, running some low voltage Primes, ultimately getting it down to 1.2225v Prime sm fft's stable and got it to 1.2625v Prime blend stable.

Started working the clock up, and after a couple of days ran into all kinds of difficulty. The bottom line is that the last few days it won't even hold stock speeds and settings, Prime Blend, won't even run IntelBurn standard test! It will hold Prime sm fft's (I think, I haven't run one for very long, but the blend test fails all cores within no more than 5 minutes, regardless of settings).

I thought maybe all the times I tried using aod, with it increasing the pci-e freq. upon program start, it might have wounded the board. So, I replaced the board today. Still having the same issues, won't pass anything right now.

Memory passes all the tests through memtest I have run (running one right now at stock, 1066mhz 7-7-7-16 1.65v, settings which failed blend and IntelBurn immediately). I'm at a loss.

The only thing I have not replaced in the last week is the memory and video card, and I really don't think it's the video card. It is also still randomly rebooting with the lines across the screen reboot, no bsod. This is something I have been battling for a long time, without yet resolving. I've kinda assumed it was due to unstable clocks, but never really bought into that idea, and still don't.

Does anyone have any idea what this is, or how I can isolate this problem area?

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Sounds like my C2 chip...you might have a bad chip if you can i would get rid of the C2 and get a C3. If you are dead set on the chip you should run some core tests. disable all cores cept core 1 run tests keep adding cores till you find a faulty one. Test the IMC also..Keep everything stock or under clock everything except the ram keep upping the FSB to test the IMC. Then do the same thing for the CPU-NB. I willing to bet you have a bad core though.


----------



## mduclow

This is my second 965 in a month, the last one had a bad core (temps were 10c higher on core 3).

It passes Prime sm fft's though. Look at this screenshot, tell me what you think.

Stock speeds fail prime blend?!? These are all 'auto' settings with ram @ 1.65v.

Also, it has crashed and restarted Firefox about 3 or 4 times in the last 15 minutes, maybe less.

Incidentally, and I don't see how this would matter, but I have added a second SSD and am striping two of them now, as of a few days ago.

Marc

*EDIT:* Now, I realize 10 mins. isn't enough, but it did go that long before I shut it off, no difference in settings you can see.
Prime sm fft's at stock speeds and settings


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Sounds like my C2 chip...you might have a bad chip if you can i would get rid of the C2 and get a C3. If you are dead set on the chip you should run some core tests. disable all cores cept core 1 run tests keep adding cores till you find a faulty one. Test the IMC also..Keep everything stock or under clock everything except the ram keep upping the FSB to test the IMC. Then do the same thing for the CPU-NB. I willing to bet you have a bad core though.


Core 1 cannot be disabled, and it instantly fails prime blend on stock speeds and settings. Everything is on auto settings.









Marc

EDIT: sorry about the double post


----------



## BlackOmega

Marc have you tried a fresh install? During someof your overclocking you might have corrupted the OS. Back up what you needto and reinstall. If that doesn't fix it, it's one more thing you can rule out.


----------



## mduclow

I did a fresh install when I installed the second SSD and striped them. That was Thursday.

I need to flash the drives to 1.41 for the GC since trim doesn't work on raid, so I will do that this week and re-install everything and see if that helps, but I'm not feeling too confident about that.

Unfortunately I'm an online student and the semester ends this week. I have reports and class projects all due soon, so I am going to wait until I've got everything in before I re-install.

Any other suggestions or thoughts from anyone else?

Marc

*EDIT:* Stock speeds and settings just rebooted on the screensaver, which is a photo slideshow and then froze and rebooted before getting into windows.


----------



## Mastiffman

Toxic,

I like the 3D except the Resevour and Pump. If I had the money I would builud a cooling system. I replaced the stock CPU Bloakc with a Swiftech Apogee GT and that made a big difference. Also the 3D comes with two 3 way valves. 1 CPU(1/2 inch) and 2 extra's for mayby Ram and GPU (1/4 inch fro both.)

Mudclow,
Being that you are running raid and Southbridge is in a sense the control for that, bump your SB voltage to 1.25v-1.30v. Stock is 1.2v

That is most likely what is causing the troubles IMO, if you just added a second SSD and it's in Raid 0. Normally that can require a small amount of voltage over stock to stablize the system....

Hope that helps.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Mudclow,
Being that you are running raid and Southbridge is in a sense the control for that, bump your SB voltage to 1.25v-1.30v. Stock is 1.2v

That is most likely what is causing the troubles IMO, if you just added a second SSD and it's in Raid 0. Normally that can require a small amount of voltage over stock to stablize the system....

Hope that helps.


I have been running it at 1.25v for that very reason, the system has been in raid0 from the beginning, I just swapped two raptors for two SSD's. But, I will try 1.3v and see what happens.

Last night the system rebooted again during the screensaver, and then while sitting on the 'enter password' screen bsod'd, stop: 0x1e. Maybe this is a Windows corruption. I will try to get this re-installed asap.

Sigh, I don't know what's going on here.

Marc


----------



## ezgonzo

hi mduclow, this might sound stupid, and feel free to tell me







but have you changed the power options within windows, as i found keeping it at default (balanced), caused random hangs and reboots even at stock settings, i changed it to high performance and then edited the plan and that solve my problems, (well one of them).


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


hi mduclow, this might sound stupid, and feel free to tell me







but have you changed the power options within windows, as i found keeping it at default (balanced), caused random hangs and reboots even at stock settings, i changed it to high performance and then edited the plan and that solve my problems, (well one of them).


Yeah, I always set the options in W 7 manually. But, I am leaning much more heavily to it being a corrupt o/s of some sort, after speaking with a few others about this.

I will be tackling that angle in a day or so, I have to finish some school work first.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

woot found a deal wed or thurs i will have ocz platinum as my ram instead of this god awful gskill. Cas 7 1600 Ram 1.9v


----------



## NCspecV81

done some tweaking - I'm impressed so far with this C3! 3300mhz NB stable =o)~


----------



## BlackOmega

Very nice NCspec.

I gotta ask how are you guys able to get such good RAM timings at the higher frequencies? Are there some voltage options that I am missing in order to stabilize the RAM? So far I only mess with CPU-NB, DDR voltageand NB voltage. Any help will be appreciated and of course repped.

PS: What do you guys think of OCCT as a stress tester? I like it better than prime because it stops the test when 1 core fails. Prime just keeps the cores that didn't fail going.


----------



## dir_d

You can use OCCT....i like it better than prime actually i just dont have it installed yet lol


----------



## BlackOmega

Well I was just running it and it stopped after 53 minutes saying that my temps were too high. I check the report thing and supposedly one of my cores hit over 100C.







Must've been a fluke.


----------



## NCspecV81

I've been able to recreate a condition in which my board does not POST due to NB frequency. I'll post my findings later when I get home so that I can jot down all my bios settings. I have a feeling this is probably what you guys are encountering with it being stable one moment and not posting the next. Now that I know what is causing it I never encounter this anymore. =o) There is a couple key components in the bios to allow for a high NB frequency.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I've been able to recreate a condition in which my board does not POST due to NB frequency. I'll post my findings later when I get home so that I can jot down all my bios settings. I have a feeling this is probably what you guys are encountering with it being stable one moment and not posting the next. Now that I know what is causing it I never encounter this anymore. =o) There is a couple key components in the bios to allow for a high NB frequency.

Sounds great, NCspecV81, pass it along. I'm guessing we are all ears, here!

BTW, nice job getting your NB up to 3300mhz, that's just awesome!









Marc

*EDIT:* Thought you all might like to see what $340 worth of 60GB SSD's will give you performance wise. The small reads/writes are a bit low, but I think that this can be improved with tweaking, just need to figure it out!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Sounds great, NCspecV81, pass it along. I'm guessing we are all ears, here!

BTW, nice job getting your NB up to 3300mhz, that's just awesome!









Marc


I will when I get home. I'm at work right now and don't have access to my bios. However the CPU-NB VDD and CPU-NB Voltage are very important to achieving a high NB frequency, other than cpu temps itself.

CPU-NB VDD voltage adjustments shouldn't be necessary as I used AUTO up until 3300mhz in linx and have posted at 3600mhz NB. However, if you adjust your CPU-NB VDD voltage up it has the ability to become severely unstable and in a lot of cases not even post.

Conversely, the CPU-NB Voltage is the key setting for NB frequency. I use approx 1.55v on this setting, but the odd part is if you adjust the CPU-NB VDD voltage to appox 1.48v it's no longer in red on the CPU-NB voltage @ 1.55v. Although, not stable at all and won't even post @ 3300mhz for me until I drop down the CPU-NB VDD and up the CPU-NB. Actual NB voltage doesn't seem as important to NB frequency as the CPU-NB and CPU-NB VDD voltages.

Your results may vary b/c I'm actually using some spare i7 ram I have (dominator gt's) until I get iandh's ocz's. Apparently i7 ram isn't that great of a choice on amd 790's.

When I get home I'm going to start playing more with the NB voltage and ram dividers to see what effects those have.


----------



## mduclow

Well, here is an update to my pain!









I have not been able to get the system to pass Prime Blend (It literally fails instantly, less than 4 seconds for all 4 cores), on stock speeds/settings. The only thing I have changed in bios is the ram volts are at 1.65v (1.6v is the auto default) and the SB @ 1.25v due to the number of disks, and the fact that 2 SSD's are striped.

After talking with many about this, the general consensus was either a bad CPU, or corrupt o/s. Since I had just installed the SSD stripe when all this became evident, I tried removing the disks (unplugging them) and installing W 7 & on my WD green 750 in ide mode.

So, I install on the 750, load all the drivers etc... get everything done, and it fails Prime blend instantly. It will also just randomly reboot with lines across the screen, no bsod (this is sounding repetitious, isn't it?). This random rebooting and failing Prime blend is the same on the SSD's as well, no difference between the SSD stripe and the 750 in ide mode.

It might be worth noting that Prime sm. fft's seem to be just fine, I honestly haven't ran it longer than about 10 mins, because blend fails all cores within 5 seconds, usually even quicker, so I figure if sm fft's are going 10 mins without issue, it'll probably go much longer.

So, it seems I cherry picked the bad chip out of 11! haha on me, huh?

Any suggestions? 
I'm going to rma this chip next week when the C3's are at MicroCenter anyway, but it would be nice to know if that is going to be the resolution to my problem (replacing a bad cpu, is it bad?).

Marc


----------



## XAnarchy

Say its bad and just RMA it anyway to get a C3. Been following the thread and it sounds quite dodgy.

Have you tried putting everything back to stock with the old drive?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I've been able to recreate a condition in which my board does not POST due to NB frequency. I'll post my findings later when I get home so that I can jot down all my bios settings. I have a feeling this is probably what you guys are encountering with it being stable one moment and not posting the next. Now that I know what is causing it I never encounter this anymore. =o) There is a couple key components in the bios to allow for a high NB frequency.

Great id love to hear your conclusions


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Well, here is an update to my pain!









I have not been able to get the system to pass Prime Blend (It literally fails instantly, less than 4 seconds for all 4 cores), on stock speeds/settings. The only thing I have changed in bios is the ram volts are at 1.65v (1.6v is the auto default) and the SB @ 1.25v due to the number of disks, and the fact that 2 SSD's are striped.

After talking with many about this, the general consensus was either a bad CPU, or corrupt o/s. Since I had just installed the SSD stripe when all this became evident, I tried removing the disks (unplugging them) and installing W 7 & on my WD green 750 in ide mode.

So, I install on the 750, load all the drivers etc... get everything done, and it fails Prime blend instantly. It will also just randomly reboot with lines across the screen, no bsod (this is sounding repetitious, isn't it?). This random rebooting and failing Prime blend is the same on the SSD's as well, no difference between the SSD stripe and the 750 in ide mode.

It might be worth noting that Prime sm. fft's seem to be just fine, I honestly haven't ran it longer than about 10 mins, because blend fails all cores within 5 seconds, usually even quicker, so I figure if sm fft's are going 10 mins without issue, it'll probably go much longer.

So, it seems I cherry picked the bad chip out of 11! haha on me, huh?

Any suggestions?
I'm going to rma this chip next week when the C3's are at MicroCenter anyway, but it would be nice to know if that is going to be the resolution to my problem (replacing a bad cpu, is it bad?).

Marc

You will be happier with C3 i wont be surprised if you hit 4.5Ghz stable on it


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Say its bad and just RMA it anyway to get a C3. Been following the thread and it sounds quite dodgy.

Have you tried putting everything back to stock with the old drive?

Yup. I've tried it with *all* settings on stock, and I've tried it with the cpu volts lowered, I've tried with the NB volts increased little by little, tried everything I could think of to try and get the stock speeds to pass prime blend... no luck. It ALWAYS fails all 4 cores instantly.

Marc

*EDIT:* I talked to a guy I know, who's opinion carries weight with me, and essentially he said two things (without replaying the ten minute conversation):
1. It's the chip.
2. It's probably because you 'low volt' burned the chip. "Why did you do that?", he asked.
He suggested when I replace it next week with the C3 to just raise the volts at stock speed until it's unstable, back it off a touch and start raising the speeds. This is how he has always done it, he said, and he's got a 720(unlocked) at 6.1Ghz, so I'm listening.


----------



## NCspecV81

c3 has got some legs!

*New CPU-Z validation @ 5.246GHz*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820327


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I will when I get home. I'm at work right now and don't have access to my bios. However the CPU-NB VDD and CPU-NB Voltage are very important to achieving a high NB frequency, other than cpu temps itself.

CPU-NB VDD voltage adjustments shouldn't be necessary as I used AUTO up until 3300mhz in linx and have posted at 3600mhz NB. However, if you adjust your CPU-NB VDD voltage up it has the ability to become severely unstable and in a lot of cases not even post.

Conversely, the CPU-NB Voltage is the key setting for NB frequency. I use approx 1.55v on this setting, but the odd part is if you adjust the CPU-NB VDD voltage to appox 1.48v it's no longer in red on the CPU-NB voltage @ 1.55v. Although, not stable at all and won't even post @ 3300mhz for me until I drop down the CPU-NB VDD and up the CPU-NB. Actual NB voltage doesn't seem as important to NB frequency as the CPU-NB and CPU-NB VDD voltages.

Your results may vary b/c I'm actually using some spare i7 ram I have (dominator gt's) until I get iandh's ocz's. Apparently i7 ram isn't that great of a choice on amd 790's.

When I get home I'm going to start playing more with the NB voltage and ram dividers to see what effects those have.


You are right...im at 3Ghz CPU-NB right now...


----------



## Ethatron

I have an observation to share. Using the 1.7b7 BIOS you'll maybe encounter "HT sync flood errors". I got RAM at 1600+ and was reading through the BIOS changes and in 1.61 they changed the DDR3-code/parameters.
So I flashed 1.60 to see what's going on and there are no "sync flood" errors with identical settings anymore, just freezes which can be cured with lowering speed on the CPU-NB.

If the message really is right and they put it into the BIOS for clarification, I'd say the culprit is the HT-link going to PCIe ("HT sync flood" errors come almost allways as frame-buffer corruption, vertical stripes, blank, reboot). Sometimes in a edge-case I ran prime95 for a while without problems, then I moved the mouse over the start-menu and bang (there are graphic effects onhover going on). In even more edge-cases when W7 initializes the PCIe on boot it just reboots (without that, eg. from a liveCD there is no crash at all).

Besides lowering NB clock, and/or lowering FSB clock I haven't yet found a voltage which would help stabilizing this issue. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have anything to do with the IMC and the core's HT-link itself.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


You are right...im at 3Ghz CPU-NB right now...


so alls well now? This seems to be the case on my board. Upping CPU-NB VDD will impact your NB frequency negatively. Kinda curious what happens when you lower it more than what it is at auto. Hmmm ideers ideers ideers...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
c3 has got some legs!

*New CPU-Z validation @ 5.246GHz*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820327

Very Nice!









In an effort to stabilize my RAM, I started doing a couple things differently regarding the voltages, this is experimentation as I honestly have no clue what the difference between the VDD voltages and the regular CPU or CPU-NB voltage is.
At any rate, here's what I've been doing. (With all settings to auto), I move the CPU VDD voltage and CPU-NB VDD voltage up 1 step so they're an actual number. Then I use the VDD voltage to set whatever my desired voltage in the CPU setting is. When adjusting the VDD voltage, whatever you're adjusting goes up with it. So far it's seem to have worked very well.

Although I am getting this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethatron* 
I have an observation to share. Using the 1.7b7 BIOS you'll maybe encounter "HT sync flood errors". I got RAM at 1600+ and was reading through the BIOS changes and in 1.61 they changed the DDR3-code/parameters.
So I flashed 1.60 to see what's going on and there are no "sync flood" errors with identical settings anymore, just freezes which can be cured with lowering speed on the CPU-NB.

If the message really is right and they put it into the BIOS for clarification, I'd say the culprit is the HT-link going to PCIe ("HT sync flood" errors come almost allways as frame-buffer corruption, vertical stripes, blank, reboot). Sometimes in a edge-case I ran prime95 for a while without problems, then I moved the mouse over the start-menu and bang (there are graphic effects onhover going on). In even more edge-cases when W7 initializes the PCIe on boot it just reboots (without that, eg. from a liveCD there is no crash at all).

Besides lowering NB clock, and/or lowering FSB clock I haven't yet found a voltage which would help stabilizing this issue. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have anything to do with the IMC and the core's HT-link itself.

But I don't get any error. Just when I get to a certain setting, I start getting frame buffer corruption like Ethatron. I have been debating on whether or not I should increase PCIe voltage slightly to "get a better signal".


----------



## raisethe3

Woah!









Have you tested it for stability yet? What cooling are you using?

Very nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
c3 has got some legs!

*New CPU-Z validation @ 5.246GHz*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820327


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Wow guys! I am waiting patiently for NCspecV81 to let us in on the secret








O and NC I have updated you sign up, hope you dont mind


----------



## ezgonzo

hi there, im still having issues trying to oc my 955, i can get the nb running @2600 stable and my ram @ rated speed and timings with a .2v increase over rated voltage, and can clock the cpu to 3.72ghz with 1.38v prime stable,
but if i up cpu to 3.8ghz @1.4v, and nb @2500mhz its stable but if i run 3d mark 06 at these settings the loading screen in the first test goes funny colours and also in the test its self, but if i exit 3dmark and restart its fine but then the screen will either go black or a light blue after the first or second test and stay like that, but the funny thing is the hd light still flickers and my cpu temps still go up and down as if its still doing something, i tryed leaving it to see if it would sort its self but i had to do a hard shutdown as for some reason my cpu temps suddenly started rising rather quickly and went higher then they had gone after 2hours of prime blend,
anyway i was wondering if anyone else had similiar problems and could shed some light on what it might be.


----------



## Ethatron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
But I don't get any error. Just when I get to a certain setting, I start getting frame buffer corruption like Ethatron. I have been debating on whether or not I should increase PCIe voltage slightly to "get a better signal".









I just stabilized it with NB-Volts (not CPU-NB). All parms the same, NB at 1.29V bang, NB at 1,3V instantaneously stable. If it's prime95 stable is another thing, but I get the impression it's the way to go with NB-V.
I got 4 sticks and they are 1.9V too, so I think it should be natural that the NB is pretty starving with default settings.


----------



## dir_d

Bah...cant get core #2 stable at 3Ghz CPU-NB... almost instanly fails but the other cores just keep on going...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Bah...cant get core #2 stable at 3Ghz CPU-NB... almost instanly fails but the other cores just keep on going...


Is this what ACC is for? Stabilizing a weak core? I've yet to see any concrete info about what ACC is, and what it does. 
EDIT: ... other than to unlock cores and cache, but what's the whole -12 to +12 thing for each core?

Marc


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


so alls well now? This seems to be the case on my board. Upping CPU-NB VDD will impact your NB frequency negatively. Kinda curious what happens when you lower it more than what it is at auto. Hmmm ideers ideers ideers...


So what should ure CPU NB VDD be and what should ure CPU NB V be? say at 2.6ghz NB


----------



## NCspecV81

I dunno.. I leave my cpu-nb vdd at auto b/c any higher makes it unstable for me @ 3300. I use 1.55v of cpu-nb to stabalize 3300.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethatron*


I just stabilized it with NB-Volts (not CPU-NB). All parms the same, NB at 1.29V bang, NB at 1,3V instantaneously stable. If it's prime95 stable is another thing, but I get the impression it's the way to go with NB-V.
I got 4 sticks and they are 1.9V too, so I think it should be natural that the NB is pretty starving with default settings.


 Hmm..... I'll give that a shot. Thanks for the tip.









Now here's the weird thing, I don't think my board likes my XFi. My sound got all screwed up and ever since I installed my other GPU it keeps asking me for some HDMI audio drivers. Which I've reinstalled.








Anyway, I uninstalled it and my stability issue in Mass Effect went away. Although, the weird graphic anomalies happen when the screen flickers upon launching a game.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Hmm..... I'll give that a shot. Thanks for the tip.









Now here's the weird thing, I don't think my board likes my XFi. My sound got all screwed up and ever since I installed my other GPU it keeps asking me for some HDMI audio drivers. Which I've reinstalled.








Anyway, I uninstalled it and my stability issue in Mass Effect went away. Although, the weird graphic anomalies happen when the screen flickers upon launching a game.


the audio drivers are coming from the onboard sound processors on the 4870's.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Is this what ACC is for? Stabilizing a weak core? I've yet to see any concrete info about what ACC is, and what it does. 
EDIT: ... other than to unlock cores and cache, but what's the whole -12 to +12 thing for each core?

Marc


ill give it a try and try to get the core stable


----------



## dir_d

Well ummm....ACC was a bad idea...my board freaked out and the lights were flickering on the board plus i had to do a repair to windows to get it back... Gotta find another way to get the core stable


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I will when I get home. I'm at work right now and don't have access to my bios. However the CPU-NB VDD and CPU-NB Voltage are very important to achieving a high NB frequency, other than cpu temps itself.

CPU-NB VDD voltage adjustments shouldn't be necessary as I used AUTO up until 3300mhz in linx and have posted at 3600mhz NB. However, if you adjust your CPU-NB VDD voltage up it has the ability to become severely unstable and in a lot of cases not even post.

Conversely, the CPU-NB Voltage is the key setting for NB frequency. I use approx 1.55v on this setting, but the odd part is if you adjust the CPU-NB VDD voltage to appox 1.48v it's no longer in red on the CPU-NB voltage @ 1.55v. Although, not stable at all and won't even post @ 3300mhz for me until I drop down the CPU-NB VDD and up the CPU-NB. Actual NB voltage doesn't seem as important to NB frequency as the CPU-NB and CPU-NB VDD voltages.

Your results may vary b/c I'm actually using some spare i7 ram I have (dominator gt's) until I get iandh's ocz's. Apparently i7 ram isn't that great of a choice on amd 790's.

When I get home I'm going to start playing more with the NB voltage and ram dividers to see what effects those have.


Thank you my friend and reps for you. It seems to be working for me. NB upto 2.6 now. Testing.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
the audio drivers are coming from the onboard sound processors on the 4870's.

Well the thing is that it says it's on the PCI bus. And I've reinstalled the HDMI drivers.









I turned off the VDD voltage and the upped the NB voltage to 1.30v (even though I'm at 200 HTT). Upped the SB voltage as well. I'm still getting the messed up textures for a sec when I launch a game.


----------



## Ethatron

I got another thing to share. I pretty much all the time have max. temperature in prime95, means 62Â° at only 1.475V and while pushing I allways fail on big FFTs (512/1024). I'm trying every parameter to get the memory play with me and changed DDR Phy to 1.35V. It helps a bit with the FFTs, but much of a surprise it made temps drop 6Â°C


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethatron*


I got another thing to share. I pretty much all the time have max. temperature in prime95, means 62Â° at only 1.475V and while pushing I allways fail on big FFTs (512/1024). I'm trying every parameter to get the memory play with me and changed DDR Phy to 1.35V. It helps a bit with the FFTs, but much of a surprise it made temps drop 6Â°C

















You should try to get better cooling or back off the OC. 62C is the max safe temp for the 965BE. It is getting kind of dangerous.


----------



## Ethatron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


You should try to get better cooling or back off the OC. 62C is the max safe temp for the 965BE. It is getting kind of dangerous.


I know, I'm just trying. I don't intend to run any of that or near that on a day-by-day base. I was pretty clear that I could have r.i.p.ped it.









To get much better on temps on high OC though I believe I would have to use phase, I have 34Â° ambient now and in four months I'll have 40Â° ambient. I should try to connect a calendar-schedule to the p-states ...


----------



## dir_d

Hey guys i need some brainstorms on how to make a core stable if its weaker than the rest...My max stability ive found on this C3 chip is the CPU at 4.1Ghz with 2.8Ghz NB...CPU 4Ghz is stable at 1.45v but CPU 4.1Ghz is stable at 1.56v. CPU-NB stable at 2.8Ghz 1.275v and CPU-NB at 3Ghz i cant get Core #2 stable at all but the other cores are stable at 1.35v.

Core #2 fails with the CPU past 4.1Ghz with 2.8 CPU-NB or when the CPU is at 3.8Ghz with a 3Ghz CPU-NB. Is this what ACC is for if so maybe im using it wrong. Does anyone have any tips tricks or anything on how to get 1 weaker core stable?


----------



## mduclow

You should be able to get the CPU-NB volts as high as 1.55v if needed, try increasing them to 1.4+ and see if that core stabilizes.

Also, NSpec was talking about this a day or so ago. He was talking about certain combination's of NB volts (there's three different ones that can be adjusted), check back a few posts, or see if he can help out.

MOAR VOLTS!









Marc


----------



## SobePmp

I just got my gd70 motherboard and some Ripjaw cl7 ram. Everything is on auto except for:

Divider 1:4 ratio
tCL - 8
tRCD - 7
tRP - 7
tRAS - 24
Command Rate - 2

Memory Voltage - 1.65v

I can boot into windows but it crashes after a while.
I noticed in cpu-z it says cpu core speed is 800.00 instead of 3400 and the multiplier is x4.0 instead of 17 and core voltage is 1.016 instead of 1.4.

any suggestions?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SobePmp* 
I just got my gd70 motherboard and some Ripjaw cl7 ram. Everything is on auto except for:

Divider 1:4 ratio
tCL - 8
tRCD - 7
tRP - 7
tRAS - 24
Command Rate - 2

Memory Voltage - 1.65v

I can boot into windows but it crashes after a while.
I noticed in cpu-z it says cpu core speed is 800.00 instead of 3400 and the multiplier is x4.0 instead of 17 and core voltage is 1.016 instead of 1.4.

any suggestions?

First off turn off C&Q, that is why you are seeing 800MH and 4X multi. That right there may be your problem. C&Q does not play nicely with Overclocking.


----------



## Ethatron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SobePmp* 
I noticed in cpu-z it says cpu core speed is 800.00 instead of 3400 and the multiplier is x4.0 instead of 17 and core voltage is 1.016 instead of 1.4.

any suggestions?

800 MHz is the fourth p-state, it's the most energy saving states and indicates your OS is driving Cool'N'Quite very hard. Just disable it for benching, or play around a bit with the energy settings.


----------



## Regamaster

So I'm still in the process of compiling the parts to my MSI 790FX-GD70 build. Now all I need to complete it is a new GPU and RAM. For the GPU I'm deciding to go with the 5770 (good price/performance ratio/fits my budget). As for the RAM some guys in this thread recommended me to go with OCZ Platinum and now I'm ultimately deciding between these two sets:

1.9V OCZ Platinum 4GB DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 PC3 12800 OCZ3P16004GK w/ Free OCZ Diesel 4GB Flash Drive ($115.99 + $2.99 Shipping)

1.65V OCZ Platinum 4GB DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 PC3 12800 OCZ3P1600LV4GK ($122.99 Shipped)

I'm not sure which I should purchase, the 1.9V or 1.65V? Which is better for overclocking? Also considering that the 1.9V is slightly less and comes with a 4GB Flash Drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

1.65 will be better as you can safely raise the voltage. 1.95 is close to needing active cooling.Since the timings are the same go with the 1.65 hands down.


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


First off turn off C&Q, that is why you are seeing 800MH and 4X multi. That right there may be your problem. C&Q does not play nicely with Overclocking.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethatron*


800 MHz is the fourth p-state, it's the most energy saving states and indicates your OS is driving Cool'N'Quite very hard. Just disable it for benching, or play around a bit with the energy settings.


Thanx guys....... I turned cool & quite off and now everything is copacetic.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


You should be able to get the CPU-NB volts as high as 1.55v if needed, try increasing them to 1.4+ and see if that core stabilizes.

Also, NSpec was talking about this a day or so ago. He was talking about certain combination's of NB volts (there's three different ones that can be adjusted), check back a few posts, or see if he can help out.

MOAR VOLTS!









Marc


Gone upto 1.55v i need a way to control the cores individually, any ideas?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
So I'm still in the process of compiling the parts to my MSI 790FX-GD70 build. Now all I need to complete it is a new GPU and RAM. For the GPU I'm deciding to go with the 5770 (good price/performance ratio/fits my budget). As for the RAM some guys in this thread recommended me to go with OCZ Platinum and now I'm ultimately deciding between these two sets:

1.9V OCZ Platinum 4GB DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 PC3 12800 OCZ3P16004GK w/ Free OCZ Diesel 4GB Flash Drive ($115.99 + $2.99 Shipping)

1.65V OCZ Platinum 4GB DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 PC3 12800 OCZ3P1600LV4GK ($122.99 Shipped)

I'm not sure which I should purchase, the 1.9V or 1.65V? Which is better for overclocking? Also considering that the 1.9V is slightly less and comes with a 4GB Flash Drive. Thanks in advance.

I have the 1.9V OCZ Platinums

8GB(4 sticks) running at 1600mhz, 7-7-7-24 timing. rock solid baby









Not overclock.


----------



## el gappo

the low voltage set will leave you more overclocking headroom


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir D,

Try setting ACC on Core #2 to -2%. what that does is lower the OC by 2% on just that core. so if you can find the max stable on that core (while OCing them all) up your OC on all 4 and then use the ACC on that core to back down the OC on that core to stablize all 4...

Toxic, are OCing anything else in your box?

NCSpec.

Have you tried Max Ram clocks yet? I'm very interested in seeing what she'll do with Max Ram frequencies????/

*****UPDATE*****

Sellling my x 4 810 and just Ordered me a

*HDX945WFGMBOX*

That's a 945 with 95w and C3 steppings! It's not a BE but this board max BUS Mhz is right at about 321mhz with the "Multistep OC Booster" set to Off. 
So with a x15 Mutliplier on this 945, 321 x 15 will be a CPU Clock freq. of 4815Mhz....

And IF I use step 1 I shuld be able to possibly hit 5115Mhz if i need too. Both of those CPU Frequency's are WELL over my goal of a Daily use OC! I'm in it for the Ram frequency's!

I have a 4gb kit of OCZ Watercooled Flex EX 2000Mhz Ram that are beggin to be Ramped Up!!!!!









My 810 is solid BUT I'm hoping that the C3 stepping on this 945(GM) will increase the max Ram Freq. Stability!?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Dir D,

Try setting ACC on Core #2 to -2%. what that does is lower the OC by 2% on just that core. so if you can find the max stable on that core (while OCing them all) up your OC on all 4 and then use the ACC on that core to back down the OC on that core to stablize all 4...

Toxic, are OCing anything else in your box?

NCSpec.

Have you tried Max Ram clocks yet? I'm very interested in seeing what she'll do with Max Ram frequencies????/

*****UPDATE*****

Sellling my x 4 810 and just Ordered me a

*HDX945WFGMBOX*

That's a 945 with 95w and C3 steppings! It's not a BE but this board max BUS Mhz is right at about 321mhz with the "Multistep OC Booster" set to Off. 
So with a x15 Mutliplier on this 945, 321 x 15 will be a CPU Clock freq. of 4815Mhz....

And IF I use step 1 I shuld be able to possibly hit 5115Mhz if i need too. Both of those CPU Frequency's are WELL over my goal of a Daily use OC! I'm in it for the Ram frequency's!

I have a 4gb kit of OCZ Watercooled Flex EX 2000Mhz Ram that are beggin to be Ramped Up!!!!!









My 810 is solid BUT I'm hoping that the C3 stepping on this 945(GM) will increase the max Ram Freq. Stability!?


Well i tried a bunch of different things at 3Ghz NB. I upped the HTT voltage and it stablized core 2 but now core 4 errors... I tried all sorts of combinations of the HTT voltage but 1 core is always unstable soooo....i said screw it for tonight and went back down to 2.8Ghz NB.

Grats on the C3 945 i bet it should clock to 4ghz easy and the ram should be solid till 1900 atleast

I picked up some OCZ platinums 1.9 RAM and after i do that two users on this site sell their Animal Platinums :swearing:.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quick question about this board. So I'm up and running but that little digital read out on the mobo keeps changing. im at 28 right now, its shows 37-38 and 41-44 and its constantly changing. Whats going on?

Edit: right before i finished typing this it changed to 30


----------



## mav2000

cpu temps.........


----------



## Mastiffman

Thanks Dir d,

1900!!! WHAT? Have you tried these speeds? It really seems that the C3 will Clock very well but I'm not sure how much above 1780Mhz I will be able to achieve with the new steppings...

If either you do any testing on the Max Ram clocks, let me know the results. PLEASE!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Got the Corsair H50 today!

Some pics;

*Before: Stock AMD heatsink*


















*After:*


----------



## dir_d

^^ Nice You need one more fan probably a San Ace or Panaflo on that rad maybe two and replace the one thats on case also. I suggested those because they have the static pressure to blow air through those rads.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice Toxic,

Can you put that sucker on outside of your case?? It maight be able to run a smidge cooler, IMO....

Still waiting to hear some results on Max Ram Frequency's with the C3 you two!


----------



## dir_d

Ill do it when i get my platinums i was only able to get 1720 on this ram i have now...


----------



## Mastiffman

Got it! Thanks! I can't wait!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice Toxic,

Can you put that sucker on outside of your case?? It maight be able to run a smidge cooler, IMO....

Still waiting to hear some results on Max Ram Frequency's with the C3 you two!









Corsair H50 Temps.

Ambient 72F

Idle is 27c

Load is 47-48c This is when EVEREST started to jump between those to numbers


----------



## Chopxsticks

My mother board is still posting odd numbers, Im not sure who people were replying to earlier but you think its because of temps? or was that un-related.

im getting 28 32 33 and 30 oh just got a 27... this seems un normal


----------



## ezgonzo

chopxsticks, the led poster displays your cpu temps as soon as you reach the windows loading screen and it will continue to display your cpu temps whilst you are in windows, the only time it doesnt display your cpu temps is when your in bios and before it reaches windows loading screen as it displays the power effiecency of your system at this point, also its normal for your cpu temp to go up and down, hope that helps.


----------



## Chopxsticks

WOW, I had no idea that it was telling me CPU temps







My Fatality An9 32x board would only post possible error codes. So I was assuming it was error codes... Thats pretty cool, thank you


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


WOW, I had no idea that it was telling me CPU temps







My Fatality An9 32x board would only post possible error codes. So I was assuming it was error codes... Thats pretty cool, thank you


Yes in windows the LED is your temps but mine is 2C off of my actual CPU temp so your temps might be a lil lower than the LED is displaying


----------



## NCspecV81

mine says c8 while in windows... =o\\ what?


----------



## Mastiffman

C'mon Spec! Any Ram clocks!? LOL

Just kindding. Still patiently waiting though!









I'm using my old 4400+ right now...


----------



## ezgonzo

does anyone know if the new c3 cpus are in the uk yet, and if they are could you let us know where, cheers


----------



## ezgonzo

i had c8 come up on mine as well, when i had to clear cmos it went back to normal.


----------



## dir_d

Got my new Ram in its running at [email protected] can i get [email protected] on this RAM and whats the highest voltage i should run? Ram is OCZ Platinum [email protected]


----------



## Chopxsticks

is 3dmark06 compatable with this board and windows 7? I have tried running it 4 times and have not once made it to the finish


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir d,

Check the "SPD" tab in CPU-Z and if you see an SPD setting for CL6 then I would say that it is "Possible" to run them at CL6. At what Speed and Voltage is what someone with those Modules could tell you or you will just have to test and tune.

Chop,

As far as 3DMark06, the GD70 and Windows 7... Yes, I have ran it plenty of times with this combo...

When you say that it "Doesn't make it to the finish", is it just shutting down the Program and giving an error code or rebooting the PC or locking everything up? What are the syptoms as far as "Not making it to the finish"?

TIA.


----------



## Chopxsticks

locking up and freezing then giving me this exact error code.

Idirect3Dvertexbuffer9::Lock Failed: n/a (unknown) and its usually random, at first I could make it half way through the fireflys, then it froze starting at the airship, and now I cant make it past the gunner guys in the first part


----------



## NCspecV81

sounds like a driver crash. turn up the fan speed or lower your gpu clocks. Should pass. Report back and tell me how awesome I am


----------



## Chopxsticks

Well all my stuff is at stock clocks, I actually turned my GPU fan up to 100% and put 2 more fans inside my case. All this stuff just came in from new egg last night, so im a little miffed its not working.


----------



## Mastiffman

Well Chop,

If you have a fresh install of the OS, I would have to assume that it's power related being that I've experienced multiple different errors in every Version of 3Dmark when I wasn't pumping enough volts to the Ram, CPU-NB or NB. If it were CPU core voltage related, my expereince was normally a full reboot right in the middle of one of the first three tests...

I do think that You are on to aomwthing though Spec. I feel (and I could be wrong) that with 3Dmark, if a test fails and implies a drviers failure, it's most likely related to not enough Ram voltage.

Iwould at elast try to bump the Ram voltage up a notch or two and see if that helps. If it still has the same affect in 3Dmark, put the Ram volts back to what they were and try one of the others I suggested above. If none of those work by themselves, try the CPU core v.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I have had it black screen on me, So should I pump more volts into my stuff? im not familiar with working in BIOS, and my CPU is already hitting 50 C while I play Dragon age.


----------



## Mastiffman

Can you show us a quick list of your Cell Menu Settings, including voltages?


----------



## Chopxsticks

yes, how do I take a screen shot of that?

edit: So I opened up the Cell menu, and everything is on Auto. doesn't show me any numbers. Is there a tab I should click on to find numbers?


----------



## NCspecV81

you know guys ACC actually seems to work positively for me. ACC disabled makes it where 4.8 doesn't boot into windows.. however with ACC @ +4 percent it works perfect.. even does a wprime @ that speed.


----------



## und0

just ordered this mobo today... cant wait to get it! =D


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I found under the H/W monitor that my CPU NB vcore is 1.104v

Just tried 3dmark06 again and made it to the airship part and then Pc just froze and I had to restart my pc


----------



## Mastiffman

Chops,

If everything is set to auto, for one, that's your issue. Use the "Plus" or "Minus" keys on the Number pad and set DRam voltage to .05 Above stock required volts. See if that helps you through the 3DMark test completely.

If not, then set the Dram volts to whatever the MFR requires them to be. Then bump the CPU-NB a step at a time, botting into windows and trying to run all the way through 3DMark in between each step. I wouldn't go above 1.3v for now. If that doesn't work then set your NB (Not CPU-NB) to 1.25v and then retry the 3DMark run...

I'm gonna be up for a few and at my PC for I'm running stablility tests on my 939Dualie. My boards at MSI getting repaired, again. (Flashed to BIOS 1.77beta and could reflash after I came across instability)

P.S. The stock CPU-NB voltage for these chips is between 1.15v - 1.30v. So just the fact that you're at 1.104v, I would set to at least 1.2-1.3v for normal use with ram speeds above 1333Mhz.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Thank you very much, Im gonan try this. My Pc is starting to reboot itself as I was browsing in the internet =/


----------



## Chopxsticks

ok so I just got another device failure, this time

IDirect3DDevice9:







resent Failed: Device lost (D3DERR_DEVICELOST)


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm telling you man.. just underclock your gpu about 50mhz and up the fan speed some.. report back if you are able to make it through 06.


----------



## Mastiffman

What did you adjust as far as settings?


----------



## Chopxsticks

I bumped my NB to 1.20 and I made it through 3dmark.

Could anyone explain why those volts effect the drivers that are crashing?

and how do I underclock my GPU in Bios?

@mastiff, my Bios only lets me go in 10's so I went 1.20 NB and 1.20 CPU-NB and 1.65 DRAM up .5 like you said.


----------



## Chopxsticks

oh also it was when I put NB only at 1.20 that it made a full pass through 3dmark


----------



## dir_d

Upping the voltage on your NB the 790FX chipset will help stabilize your PCI-E slots and memory. On this board you can literally change the voltage to everything. You can change the CPU Speed and voltage, the CPU-NB speed and voltage (aka L3 cache), DDR3 speed and voltage, the voltage that the DDR3 sends to the CPU-NB, The voltage that the board send to the CPU aka CPU-PLL, the voltage and speed the NB sends to the PCI-E slots, the voltage and speed of the link between the processor and CPU-NB aka HTT and more.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethatron* 
I got another thing to share. I pretty much all the time have max. temperature in prime95, means 62Â° at only 1.475V and while pushing I allways fail on big FFTs (512/1024). I'm trying every parameter to get the memory play with me and changed DDR Phy to 1.35V. It helps a bit with the FFTs, but much of a surprise it made temps drop 6Â°C
















nope that didnt work for me.

BTW toxic, the temps on the previous page...what are the cpu speed and volts ure using?


----------



## Mastiffman

Chops,

CPU-NB is the IMC (Integrated Memory Controller)...

If you don't have enough power running the IMC (which controls the Ram) then you will start getting errors and corruption in data which messes with the drivers.

It's kind of like a Foreman (the IMC) telling his workers (the Drivers) to do specific tasks (Run Graphics in a 3D app) over the phone when he's away from the jobsite. If his Cell phone Signal (amount of voltage) is poor or choppy, the worker won't be able to hear their instructions correctly and ultimately won't complete their tasks correctly.... Screwing up the Job... (not completing the 3Dmark tests)

Make sense?


----------



## Chopxsticks

very much so. Thank you guys.


----------



## Mastiffman

You are very welcome! That's why were here. To all learn together!

This comment that made, "_The voltage that the board send to the CPU aka CPU-PLL_"...
Technically that would be the CPU Vcore voltage.









Just wanted to make sure that PLL is understood correctly...

PLL= Phase Lock Loop

PLL actually stabilizes the frequency of the CPU to aid in stability while overclocking. Avoiding minor flustuations in the frequncy that can cause errors, lockups or reboots. To much or to little PLL voltage will cause the CPU frequncy to go even more in and out of phase, inconsistantly, instead of stabilizing it to a consitent rhythm...


----------



## Chopxsticks

Hows this for my Ram, seeing as I know absolutely nothing about OC ram.

From my CPU-z, memory tab. It says my G.skill is running at 533.4 Mhz with a FSB







RAM of 3:8
timings are 8-8-8-20

NB frequency is 2000
DC mode is Unganged? what is that?

I hear tighter timings the better.

This is the ram im using
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quick question guys, How do *you* test you cpu-NB OC's?


----------



## dir_d

Crank up the CPU-NB Multi then run prime95 small FFT test and if it fails your NB is unstable. The small FFT test is the biggest stress on the CPU-NB alone.


----------



## ToxicAdam

1.7 Bios IS Available

>> http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740

I don't know how long they had it up... I'm probably just LTTP

Just installed it myself.


----------



## NCspecV81

what is AGESA code?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


what is AGESA code?


"...The AMD Generic Encapsulated Software Architecture (AGESA) is a 
library of validated processor procedures designed to aid customers with 
quick adoption of AMD technology into their products. AMI's drop-in 
support of AGESA allows minimal time-to-market for APTIOÂ® customers to 
integrate AMD Processor Solutions into their products. AMI's integration 
in APTIOÂ® indicates that AGESA™ code is versatile enough that it can be 
dropped in totally new architecture (UEFI) with minimal build changes...."

http://coreboot.org/pipermail/corebo...st/015418.html

Its just basically a library or table , telling the bios how to control the CPU. different states, etc.
In terms of a bios update, it just means bugs fixes and/or add more CPU's to the support list.


----------



## NCspecV81

figured so but didn't know what the acronym was referring to, and I was too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Mastiffman

"_Quick question guys, How do you test you cpu-NB OC's?" _

Dir d, 
"_Crank up the CPU-NB Multi then run prime95 small FFT test and if it fails your NB is unstable. The small FFT test is the biggest stress on the CPU-NB alone_."

Sorry Dir d, I have differ....

Eclipse,

CPU-NB is the IMC, as you know.... So for myself, I set my CPU-NB frequency and voltages and use Prime95. Testing on Small FFT's will stress test the CPU itself. That's it!

Running Prime95 in BLEND mode will test the CPU and MEMORY. Memory is controlled by the IMC. Running Prime95 on Blend will test your CPU-NB the best. I also run other apps, like surfing or playing a game if I feel Real confident that it's stable. Priem95 will only allow for 85-90% max, maybe only 80% of your system memory to be used while running a Blend stress test...

If your CPU-NB is weak from improperly set voltages or it just plain to high of a frequency, Blend will fail...

FYI.

No offense dir d or anyone else...

Jst my 2 cents!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah I found S&M which works nicely for memory as well as other tests.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


"_Quick question guys, How do you test you cpu-NB OC's?" _

Dir d, 
"_Crank up the CPU-NB Multi then run prime95 small FFT test and if it fails your NB is unstable. The small FFT test is the biggest stress on the CPU-NB alone_."

Sorry Dir d, I have differ....

Eclipse,

CPU-NB is the IMC, as you know.... So for myself, I set my CPU-NB frequency and voltages and use Prime95. Testing on Small FFT's will stress test the CPU itself. That's it!

Running Prime95 in BLEND mode will test the CPU and MEMORY. Memory is controlled by the IMC. Running Prime95 on Blend will test your CPU-NB the best. I also run other apps, like surfing or playing a game if I feel Real confident that it's stable. Priem95 will only allow for 85-90% max, maybe only 80% of your system memory to be used while running a Blend stress test...

If your CPU-NB is weak from improperly set voltages or it just plain to high of a frequency, Blend will fail...

FYI.

No offense dir d or anyone else...

Jst my 2 cents!


Im not gonna take offense..i actually thought blend would be great but i read on other sites to use small FFT so i started to use that instead.


----------



## Mastiffman

Cool. Thanks as it was in no way menat to.

Small FFT's will test CPU stability of the capabilities to process data at any given frequency. If inconsistency is found, an error is thrown.

I think that for older sockets that had L1 and L2 that could have been the case but Blend running "some of everything and Lots of Ram" says to me that the IMC will be tested best using this method.

Cheers!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Cool. Thanks as it was in no way menat to.

Small FFT's will test CPU stability of the capabilities to process data at any given frequency. If inconsistency is found, an error is thrown.

I think that for older sockets that had L1 and L2 that could have been the case but Blend running "some of everything and Lots of Ram" says to me that the IMC will be tested best using this method.

Cheers!


Thats what I like about snm. I can have it use almost 100% of my memory and give the CPU-NB a real workout, as well as test L1, L2, Integer, MMX/SSE, and FPU. It will even do HD's. I would really recommend everyone checking it out.


----------



## dir_d

I use snm also but ive had this computer fail prime 95 blend and fft on 1 core just about immediately but pass on snm long test so it makes me wonder about that program.


----------



## Mastiffman

NIce. I will have to try that!..........................................

When I get my board back from MSI.









Hopfully they're sending me a new one.... Well most likely refurbished... New would be nice.


----------



## Mastiffman

Will snm wokr for windows 7 and XP?


----------



## Mastiffman

E,

Are there specific setting that Dir d may find to be a bit more detailed than he may/ may not be using?

Just curious...


----------



## dir_d

It was me testing 3Ghz CPU-NB...fails prime95 on one core in under a min but snm its fine through the CPU stress and memory stress


----------



## Chopxsticks

Mastiffman good sir, I am having problems still. SO I though it was a heat issue so I replaced my stock cpu cooling with a Tuniq Tower 120 I had laying around. I now sit at 24 degrees Celsius while typing this according to Core Temp. So im ruling out my cpu over heating.

I can only use Dragon age Origins as an example due to it being the only program on my PC, but I will play for Oh, 40 min and my game will freeze, and my screen shuts off and turns on and stays black.(im usually at 40-43 degrees C at this point) PC does not sound like its restarting so im not sure. Happened to me the other day while browsing the internet as well.

I have a 700 Watt Tagen power supply and I was reading my symptoms might be the power supply?

Im ruling out the GPU mainly because I pulled it out of my old rig which was a Phenom 5000+ BE in a Fatality An9 32x board with 2 gigs of DDR2 and it Ran perfectly. So I cant see it being the GPU, It actually has an extra fan on it now were it didnt in the old PC case.

Also nothing is overclocked

Sorry for the long winded post, just getting frustrated why my gaming rig cant game =/

Edit: starting Prime95 core temps say 40 degrees C, going to bed, report back in the morning.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Will snm wokr for windows 7 and XP?


Yes for 7 not sure about XP as I am no longer running it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


E,

Are there specific setting that Dir d may find to be a bit more detailed than he may/ may not be using?

Just curious...


Not sure what he was using but I set mine for, Load 100% and loop for CPU testing and set the memory for loop as well and let it run for an hr on each.

The thing about stability testing is that each program tests a different way to some extent so no one testing solution is perfect. You could in theory pass 24hrs Prime and still not pass OCCT or some other testing SW or vice versa.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


It was me testing 3Ghz CPU-NB...fails prime95 on one core in under a min but snm its fine through the CPU stress and memory stress


hmmmmm..... I will be shooting for 3Ghz CPU-NB (IMC) soon here. I just want to make sure I am completely stable @ 2.8 first. then It's on to more CPU voltage for Higher core speeds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Mastiffman good sir, I am having problems still. SO I though it was a heat issue so I replaced my stock cpu cooling with a Tuniq Tower 120 I had laying around. I now sit at 24 degrees Celsius while typing this according to Core Temp. So im ruling out my cpu over heating.

I can only use Dragon age Origins as an example due to it being the only program on my PC, but I will play for Oh, 40 min and my game will freeze, and my screen shuts off and turns on and stays black.(im usually at 40-43 degrees C at this point) PC does not sound like its restarting so im not sure. Happened to me the other day while browsing the internet as well.

I have a 700 Watt Tagen power supply and I was reading my symptoms might be the power supply?

Im ruling out the GPU mainly because I pulled it out of my old rig which was a Phenom 5000+ BE in a Fatality An9 32x board with 2 gigs of DDR2 and it Ran perfectly. So I cant see it being the GPU, It actually has an extra fan on it now were it didnt in the old PC case.

Also nothing is overclocked

Sorry for the long winded post, just getting frustrated why my gaming rig cant game =/

Edit: starting Prime95 core temps say 40 degrees C, going to bed, report back in the morning.


Best way to check your PSU is to take a DMM(digital multi-meter) and test you 12V idle and load as well as your 5V line. I would also check your CPU and CPU-NB voltage idle and load on the boards read points.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I just woke up and checked my Prime95, 9 hours 20 min, zero errors zero warnings..


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Mastiffman good sir, I am having problems still. SO I though it was a heat issue so I replaced my stock cpu cooling with a Tuniq Tower 120 I had laying around. I now sit at 24 degrees Celsius while typing this according to Core Temp. So im ruling out my cpu over heating.

I can only use Dragon age Origins as an example due to it being the only program on my PC, but I will play for Oh, 40 min and my game will freeze, and my screen shuts off and turns on and stays black.(im usually at 40-43 degrees C at this point) PC does not sound like its restarting so im not sure. Happened to me the other day while browsing the internet as well.

I have a 700 Watt Tagen power supply and I was reading my symptoms might be the power supply?

Im ruling out the GPU mainly because I pulled it out of my old rig which was a Phenom 5000+ BE in a Fatality An9 32x board with 2 gigs of DDR2 and it Ran perfectly. So I cant see it being the GPU, It actually has an extra fan on it now were it didnt in the old PC case.

Also nothing is overclocked

Sorry for the long winded post, just getting frustrated why my gaming rig cant game =/

Edit: starting Prime95 core temps say 40 degrees C, going to bed, report back in the morning.

My old 965 did this it had a bad core....also try turning up the voltage on the cpu and leaving everything else stock

edit...read post above i guess your cpu is fine read post below


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I just woke up and checked my Prime95, 9 hours 20 min, zero errors zero warnings..


Driversweeper install cat10 or beta cat 11 drivers


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I use snm also but ive had this computer fail prime 95 blend and fft on 1 core just about immediately but pass on snm long test so it makes me wonder about that program.



Dir_d, the reason that happens is because SnM doesn't stress the memory and CPU together like prime. SnM tests JUST the CPU then JUST the RAM. Prime stresses both. So I would assume that your memory controller is failing at that particular OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Will snm wokr for windows 7 and XP?


 No idea about win7 but it works just fine in XP.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Dir_d, the reason that happens is because SnM doesn't stress the memory and CPU together like prime. SnM tests JUST the CPU then JUST the RAM. Prime stresses both. So I would assume that your memory controller is failing at that particular OC.


I figured that but how do you stabilize the IMC? just voltage? any other settings for the IMC on this board?


----------



## NCspecV81

imho I think you should try and run a full blend when you are testing memory and the NB. or Large fft's.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I had 1.44v going through the IMC and no luck @ 3000 temps were fine 52 load.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I figured that but how do you stabilize the IMC? just voltage? any other settings for the IMC on this board?


 Ahh.. that's the key.









In all of the RAM/IMC/NB testing I have done with this board here's what I've concluded. Upping the CPU-NB voltage usually helps, to a point. When you reach that point no matter how much voltage you throw at it, it WILL NOT stabilize, and sometimes you'll add a touch more voltage and it will become LESS stable.

At any rate, when you reach that point then you have to start upping the RAM voltage. I've taken mine as high as 2.1v in 0.05v increments from 1.9 and each step I upped it stabilized the NB/RAM OC for longer. I eventually got it to 8.5 hours stable.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Ahh.. that's the key.









In all of the RAM/IMC/NB testing I have done with this board here's what I've concluded. Upping the CPU-NB voltage usually helps, to a point. When you reach that point no matter how much voltage you throw at it, it WILL NOT stabilize, and sometimes you'll add a touch more voltage and it will become LESS stable.

At any rate, when you reach that point then you have to start upping the RAM voltage. I've taken mine as high as 2.1v in 0.05v increments from 1.9 and each step I upped it stabilized the NB/RAM OC for longer. I eventually got it to 8.5 hours stable.


I had my Ram at 2.0v yesterday trying to get 2940NB stable it was stable for about 4 hours then i went to bed woke up with a hyper transport flood error.


----------



## Starman27

So I'm ordering my build later today once I get money in my paypal account that I'm waiting on. I'm getting one of these boards, and was hoping for some ram recommendations. I know I want 4gb (2x2) ddr3, and the best OCing ram I can get for this board for around $125. Any tips would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dir_d

i would get 1800 ram or OCZ Platinum VA 1.65v 7-7-7.


----------



## Starman27

This?

Any other suggestions? Just want to make sure I'm getting the best I can.

Edit: I have heard good stuff about these. What do you think of them? Better or worse than the OCZ?


----------



## dir_d

Those Gskills are ok but i was talking about these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227447


----------



## Starman27

I'm getting everything from Newegg, and those aren't available.


----------



## Redtornado

I just got the board and bought these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tent-_-text-_-. They seem fine, the only thing is I cant get them to run at 1600







They run at fine @ 1333.


----------



## Mastiffman

If you can find them, Crucial has the best OCable Ram! The IC are made by micron and Micron is the mother or sister company of Crucial so the use Micron IC's in ALL of the Ram and no other's...

Get these.... Click HERE for 1600Mhz

Or these.... Click HERE for 1800Mhz- To get 4 gb, you would have to purchase two pairs of these... but it's be worth it. I may actually do it and trade my OCZ Flex EX watercooled 2000Mhz 4 Gig Kit up for them...


----------



## Mastiffman

One can OC the CRAP out these!!! Stabe as well!


----------



## Starman27

I hate to be picky, but like I said, I am only buying from Newegg, so they need to be available on there.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


I hate to be picky, but like I said, I am only buying from Newegg, so they need to be available on there.


I hate to say it like this but, If you want the best you are going to have to settle for not getting everything at one place. If you absolutely must get everything at the EGG then you are going to have to settle for not having the *best*.


----------



## Mastiffman

NO offense.....

WELL PUT E!!!!!

Newegg doesn't always have the nest prices either....

But HERE is the 2x1 1800Mhz Crucial Kit. These ARE B.A.M.F. sticks!!! 2 sets is even equal to one set of the 1600Mhz kits...

Check it!

And HERE is the 2x2Gb 1600MHZ Crucial kit.... In Four different colors for you too!









These Will easily OC to 1750Mhz+


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
I had my Ram at 2.0v yesterday trying to get 2940NB stable it was stable for about 4 hours then i went to bed woke up with a hyper transport flood error.

What are your sticks rated at? If they're rated for 1.9v I would imagine that they should be able to run @ 2.1v no problem depending on the IC's. My Patriots have D9GTS (AFAIK) IC's and they can take a beating.

But at any rate, when I was trying to stabilize my NB @ 2700 with my ram @ 1600 7-7-6-20-26-1T every 0.05v I upped the RAM it helped stabilize it longer. @ 2.05v it was stable for 8.5 hours, then locked up. Temps were great too, 48C on the NB. And just recently I figured out my XFi was the problem. For some reason the board doesn't play nicely with it and causes some games to lockup even at stock speeds. But I've been too busy to retest. Currently I'm running NB @ 2600, CPU @ 3600, RAM @1333 (7-7-6-20-26-1T).

Is it jsut me or does command rate not make any difference to stability? I've run @ 1T and 2T and didn't make a bit of difference.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
What are your sticks rated at? If they're rated for 1.9v I would imagine that they should be able to run @ 2.1v no problem depending on the IC's. My Patriots have D9GTS (AFAIK) IC's and they can take a beating.

But at any rate, when I was trying to stabilize my NB @ 2700 with my ram @ 1600 7-7-6-20-26-1T every 0.05v I upped the RAM it helped stabilize it longer. @ 2.05v it was stable for 8.5 hours, then locked up. Temps were great too, 48C on the NB. And just recently I figured out my XFi was the problem. For some reason the board doesn't play nicely with it and causes some games to lockup even at stock speeds. But I've been too busy to retest. Currently I'm running NB @ 2600, CPU @ 3600, RAM @1333 (7-7-6-20-26-1T).

Is it jsut me or does command rate not make any difference to stability? I've run @ 1T and 2T and didn't make a bit of difference.

Command rate dosent seem to make a difference that ive seen. I got the RAM i have (2x2 OCZ platinum 7-7-71.9v) to POST at CAS6 with 2.05v but windows dosent like it and gets a bluescreen after it boots. Are you only upping the DDR voltage what about any of the other DDR voltages?..just makes me nervous because 1.95 is in the red and 2.05 is way in the red.


----------



## SobePmp

I'm trying to get my RAM to run at 1600. I can do it with the memory at 1.65v, NB at 1.4v and HT at 1.5v. I was wondering is that voltage ok for the NB and HT? Its not in the red but close to it.

Also I can run 1600 at 9-9-9-24 2t with above mentioned voltage increases or 1333 at 7-7-7-24 1t at stock volts, which one would be better?


----------



## Mastiffman

from my experince, it seems that Command Rate has a difference only when at the extreme opposite ends of the spectrum for the Ram Modules settings. So either very tight timings or very high frequency's.

As far as other DDR voltage settings... I found from my little bit of stability testing that there seems to be a sweet on the DDR-PHY voltage when running speeds of 1720Mhz+ at 1.25-1.28v It really has allowed me to become stable all the way up 1776-1780 Range.. But only for about 3-3.5 hours of Prime95 Blend...


----------



## Mastiffman

SobePmp,

First, nice work on the 1600Mhz stable. Secondly, I would definitely try to work the HT voltage down. I know that it does have some affect on the stability of the NB I/O APLL (Analog Phase Lock Loop) but if you can, work that down some closer to the NB voltage... If you are not running the HT much higher than 2000Mhz, you shouldn't need to much over stock voltage of 1.2v...

As far as the timings and speed combos above, as long as you could run the 1600Mhz in conjunction with the CPU-NB up at 2600-2800Mhz I would try to get the 1600Mhz at CL8 with a mild voltage increase of the Dram. That wil help stablize the CPU-Nb being the Dram voltage acts a reserve/ backup voltage for the CPU-NB.

Others have experienced this effect as well.


----------



## dir_d

Im just trying to get [email protected]600 stable. What about the DDR Vref Voltage Mastiffman?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Command rate dosent seem to make a difference that ive seen. I got the RAM i have (2x2 OCZ platinum 7-7-71.9v) to POST at CAS6 with 2.05v but windows dosent like it and gets a bluescreen after it boots. Are you only upping the DDR voltage what about any of the other DDR voltages?..just makes me nervous because 1.95 is in the red and 2.05 is way in the red.

I've only upped the DDR voltage as that is theonly one that seems to affect anything. Upping the DDR Vref didn't make a bit of difference. As far as I can tell, that is only a reference voltage which allows different increments of voltage (0.025, 0.05, etc) rather than actually applying voltage to the CPU.

As for it "going in the red" I'm not sure if that's a motherboard limitation or is that MSI's way of saying "your RAM voltage is too high fool".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SobePmp* 
I'm trying to get my RAM to run at 1600. I can do it with the memory at 1.65v, NB at 1.4v and HT at 1.5v. I was wondering is that voltage ok for the NB and HT? Its not in the red but close to it.

Also I can run 1600 at 9-9-9-24 2t with above mentioned voltage increases or 1333 at 7-7-7-24 1t at stock volts, which one would be better?

When you refer to "HT" do you mean HTT or HT link?

As for your RAM and timings, if you can run it @ DDR3 - 1600 then do that. At 1600 see if you can run 9-9-8-24-32-1T. Dropping that one the 1 tick will make your throughput on botht the RAM and CPU higher. I can post up some screen shots of my DDR3-1600 testing with various timings for you guys to look at and use as a reference if you so choose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
from my experince, it seems that Command Rate has a difference only when at the extreme opposite ends of the spectrum for the Ram Modules settings. So either very tight timings or very high frequency's.

As far as other DDR voltage settings... I found from my little bit of stability testing that there seems to be a sweet on the DDR-PHY voltage when running speeds of 1720Mhz+ at 1.25-1.28v It really has allowed me to become stable all the way up 1776-1780 Range.. But only for about 3-3.5 hours of Prime95 Blend...

I'm just used to my good old 939's where command rate played a much larger role in the RAM overall speed, and at higher clocks, stability. With 939's 2T offered considerably more stability than 1T. However, with DDR I was able to achieve 2-2-2-5-1T timings







.

And thanks for the tip on the DDR-PHY voltage. I'll mess around with it some when I get a chance and I'll see if I can get my RAM to POST at a higher frequency.

EDIT: I just had a thought, it would be nice if we could make a list with all the voltages and what they exactly do. I think that would benefit our OCing greatly.


----------



## Mastiffman

You know, that's good question.

If you have CPU-NB running higher, like say 2600+ I would have the CPU-NB (V) @ 1.425v Dram (V) a good .15+ above stock volts and I would try 1.23-1.25(v) for the DDR-PHY. I've never really needed it with tighter timings. normally a bump in DRam(V) will do that...

On another note... Looking back on "the burnin process" and it's effect... Check out this dual core s939 toledo. Playing with it until my board gets back and I get my C3.

It's a 2.6Ghz right now with the Ram (pc3200 max standard) running at 475Mhz. I was stable at 2.585Ghz at 1.52(v). 235 x 11. When I bumped the BUs to 237 to yield 2.604ghz I couldn't get past 4 minutes on "core 0" everytime. I adjust the skew on channel A three different times and finally got it to Prime95 on Blend for 12 Minutes.

So I ran Blend again at the same settings agin and again and now it's still going...

reenforcing that burnin, in my eye's helps the CPU get use to running at the new frequency... Check it out... It's another 15 minutes past what it shows in the pic as write.


----------



## Mastiffman

Black,

I don't think that you will get the board to post past 1710Mhz "Without" using the Multistep OC booster.... The max BUS MHz for the board seems to be @ 321Mhz from my records, which is 1 MHz higher than what HardwareZone.com could reach during their "Race for the AM3 Crown review" between Asus, Gigabyte and MSI...

Now, 321MHz is not the Max the board will do if one uses the Mulitstep OC Booster. There are two options un MOC Booster.
Step 1,
Which lowers your set BUS Mhz by 20mhz to boot into windws and after 30-45 seconds it raises the Mhz back up 20Mhz.

Step 2,
Lowers the Mhz by 40Mhz and once again, does the same as descibed above. but I haven't found that step to be very stable beig that a 40mhz jump is kind of like having EMI... LOCKUP!!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey does any one of you know off hand of a good link that talks about using extra vid card for PhysX?

Before I go on an Obsessed Goose Chase!!!


----------



## dir_d

there was a PhysX how to posted today on this site could try to search for it...Think ill try for CAS6 tomorrow i get mad when it dosent work i hate resetting the time and date in the bios lol. I dunno what it is but it makes me soo mad.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


there was a PhysX how to posted today on this site could try to search for it...Think ill try for CAS6 tomorrow i get mad when it dosent work i hate resetting the time and date in the bios lol. I dunno what it is but it makes me soo mad.


All you have to do is hit the clear CMOS button bro. Once you load into Windows, have it set the time and you are golden. Then you can load your stable OC profile or whatever from the bios. GG


----------



## Mastiffman

Yeah I saw that Dir..

It only says that one can use 8, 9 or 200 series though... Why is that? Anyone know?
I have an extra 7900Gs that I wanted to use but I most likely will run it in SLI on my A8N32 Sli Deluxe with my dualie...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You know, that's good question.

On another note... Looking back on "the burnin process" and it's effect... Check out this dual core s939 toledo. Playing with it until my board gets back and I get my C3.



I'm somewhat not surprised that you crash. Try not running ANY background processes while stress testing. I've found that I get a much higher failure rate if I do something else right along with stress test.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Black,

I don't think that you will get the board to post past 1710Mhz "Without" using the Multistep OC booster.... The max BUS MHz for the board seems to be @ 321Mhz from my records, which is 1 MHz higher than what HardwareZone.com could reach during their "Race for the AM3 Crown review" between Asus, Gigabyte and MSI...

Well it's not so much frequency that I'm worried about, although I would like it to be stable @ 1600 with 6-5-5-15-20-1T timings. But I'd even settle for 7-7-7-20(21)-28-1T.

And to tell you quite honestly, I haven't installed any of the desktop OC software. Not even the overdrive thing. All of my OCing has been done through the BIOS. I guess I'm old school like that.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
It only says that one can use 8, 9 or 200 series though... Why is that? Anyone know?
I have an extra 7900Gs that I wanted to use but I most likely will run it in SLI on my A8N32 Sli Deluxe with my dualie...

It's because the 8/9/200 series have stream processors. The 7 series don't, so therefore you can not use it for PhysX or for folding.

And that's a nice board BTW. That was the first board i ever overclocked on. Has a very good BIOS, but I had voltage regulation issues with mine. My vcore was all over the place, it didn't matter if I used the "overvolt" feature or not.


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys, I think it would be great if some of us could actually put in one post all the various settings in this boards bios and what they do. I cant help with any other than what seems to be the most important ones, so if u guys can help it would be like the bible for the GD70....


----------



## NCspecV81

those cores you crash on you might wanna try anything between 2 and 8 percent positive ACC.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


those cores you crash on you might wanna try anything between 2 and 8 percent positive ACC.


NSpec... could you tell us what you have found out about ACC? I have played with it a bit, but not knowing how to use it, what it is really for, etc... makes it kind of a crap shoot, if you know what I mean! 
It would be good to have a bit of an idea of what it is good for, and how/when to recognize when to use it.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


NSpec... could you tell us what you have found out about ACC? I have played with it a bit, but not knowing how to use it, what it is really for, etc... makes it kind of a crap shoot, if you know what I mean! 
It would be good to have a bit of an idea of what it is good for, and how/when to recognize when to use it.

Marc


I've played with it quite a bit. I've had to use it in scenarios where I was using high multipliers and bus. For example ACC disabled could result in a lock up going into windows, while anything between 4 and 8 percent yielded a successful boot and bench. Although, it seems ACC and multipliers are handled different for both the c2 and c3's. Noticed more of an effect on c3's.


----------



## Mastiffman

Thanks for the info SpecV,

I think that being that we all, for the most part and time being, have different CPU's. Maybe it would be prove to be proper "Thread Enrichment" if each individual tests and tunes the ACC settings to their specific CPU and then Posts results along with their CPU model to make this thread even more useful for others. Kind of like what's been going on with here with others undiscover/ unfamiliar BIOS settings.

So just a quick guide for those that may not completely know how to start the testing.

1. Maybe start with a frequency on all cores that is completely stable for 12 hours. 
2. Then add increments of the Allowed percentages (2%?) on one core at a time, in either + or - situations, testing in between increment adjustments, only testing the ACC's effect on one core at a time while testing all four at the same time. Recording your results periodically.
3. Set ACC back to off and increase the CPU freq just enough to yield instability in one to two cores.
4. Follow step 2 again with the new freq. while recording your results.
5. If you feel so compelled, post your findings.

Once again, this is just a suggestion to help further enrich this already content rich thread.

P.S. Still waiting impatiently for my Darn MoBo to come back..........


----------



## Mastiffman

Black,
Quote:
"_*I'm somewhat not surprised that you crash. Try not running ANY background processes while stress testing. I've found that I get a much higher failure rate if I do something else right along with stress test*._"

The core is crashing regardless because it;s been a ong time since I was able to OC it on a regular basis. So I'm working her back up again. I like to run other program behind Prime95 Blend mode, for one, because Blend only runs 90% of the Ram at most. FOr two, if I can't run Prime95 Blend AND other programs in the background at the sme time, then she's Not completely stable to me... JMO

Quote:
"_*Well it's not so much frequency that I'm worried about, although I would like it to be stable @ 1600 with 6-5-5-15-20-1T timings. But I'd even settle for 7-7-7-20(21)-28-1T*._"

Not trying to be pesamistic but more realistic. If you're running high OC's on everything (CPU, CPUNB and Ram) else, running tight timings as well is going to prove to be a great challenge if possible at all. (V) will need to be raised wuite a bit...

Quote:
"_*And to tell you quite honestly, I haven't installed any of the desktop OC software. Not even the overdrive thing. All of my OCing has been done through the BIOS. I guess I'm old school like that*_*." *
Rock on brother! Oldschool is the Only way! The Multistep OC Booster that I'm referring to is actually under the Cell Menu in the BIOS. It's below ACC and above the CO Dial Settings. Someone prove me if I'm wrong, but with these chips, one Can't boot into windows with Ram frequencies above 1697-1703Mhz. UNLESS one uses the Multistep OC Booster.

Step1 for the OC Booster will lower the BUS MHz (which will lower the Ram freq. as well) by 20Mhz until 45seconds after windows desktop has been available.

Step 2 will lower it even further. Down by 40Mhz in same manor. until 45 seconds after being in windws. I found this one to be unstable as jumping 40Mhz while in windows is kind of like being affected by EMI. So be careful with that one.

The only trick is remembering that you Must make sure that the settings you have made will be able to support the desired speeds for the CPU, CPUNB and Ram after the Booster has kicked in after 45 secs.....

Have fun with it.

Has anyone tried the MAX FSB setting?


----------



## ToxicAdam

I just OC my motherboard for the first time to 3.8GHz. Haven't stress tested it yet. Those who have the same board says 1.40v might not be enough to run stable... So I'm looking for BSOD when I load the cpu.

Testing now...

Results> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829287

No BSODs

Load max temps were 52c


----------



## eclipseaudio4

From what I understand ACC is kind of clock skew wiki I have read that it either slows the core speed down by 2-12 percent or raises it 2-12%, at the same time I have read that the change is much less then that.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
From what I understand ACC is kind of clock skew wiki I have read that it either slows the core speed down by 2-12 percent or raises it 2-12%, at the same time I have read that the change is much less then that.

So, a weak core should get negative numbers from the others, to 'slow' it down to a stable speed, right?

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
So, a weak core should get negative numbers from the others, to 'slow' it down to a stable speed, right?

Marc

If it's clock skew that would make it faster. Positive clock skew should make it slower.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
So, a weak core should get negative numbers from the others, to 'slow' it down to a stable speed, right?

Marc


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
If it's clock skew that would make it faster. Positive clock skew should make it slower.

And this is why I am not sure.... That bad thing is that AMD themselfs have only said that it will "loosen" the reigns a little for a higher OC


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
If it's clock skew that would make it faster. Positive clock skew should make it slower.

I got it. If I am unstable on core 3 at -2, -2, -2, -2 maybe taking the third core to 0 or +2, or more, might stabilize that o/c for me without needing to adjust the volts. Positive adjustment 'eases' up on the o/c for those cores being adjusted.

Is that what you're saying?

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I got it. If I am unstable on core 3 at -2, -2, -2, -2 maybe taking the third core to 0 or +2, or more, might stabilize that o/c for me without needing to adjust the volts. Positive adjustment 'eases' up on the o/c for those cores being adjusted.

Is that what you're saying?

Marc

That is correct *if* it is actually clock skew.


----------



## dir_d

From my experiences if i have a weak core or im not using enough voltage in prime 95 the computer screen will go black and then it will reset and in the POST i will get "A Hyper Transport Sync Flood error occurred on last boot".

I only get errors in prime95 when dealing with the CPU-NB which has nothing to do with the core itself really. So ACC isnt really the right tool to mess with unless you know for sure by disabling the cores, stressing each core to maybe find a weak one.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay, so if it is Clock skewing per core... Then this would be imlpying that "+" is "advancing"the frequency and "-" would be "Delaying" the frequency.

In Memory skewing, one would advance the DIMM channel to stablize and complete OC between the CPU and Ram because the ram signal wasn't reaching the CPU Fast enough. One would skew the Ram to Delay the signal to stablize and CPU and Ram OC because the Ram signal was reaching the CPU to fast....

Both scinarios above would cause instability if the memory was not skewed...

The Asus A8N32 Sli Deluxe that I'm running right now has the option in BIOS to skew both memory channels, separately.

That being said, When a core is "weak", are we implying that it needs a separte Advancement compared to the other cores to speed up it's processing to become in sync?

Or does "weak" mean that it's not matched very well or has a hard time synchronizing it's speed with the other cores? Whther it be a MS to fast or to slow? That must be it, given the option to Increase (or advance) the core speed if it's to slow or decrease (Or Delay) the cores speed if it's running a tad higher than the other cores....

I think that I just had an epiphany!!!! or should I say

"Great Scott!!!!!!????" LOL

See, this is exactly what I was talking about. Brain storming together is great. Call me a nerd......


----------



## eclipseaudio4

yeah I have yet to play with it but I think I may switch over to my other Win7 Install and play with it and AMD overdrive as I could then see the changes realtime.
Time to play!


----------



## Mastiffman

This fricken SUCKS!!!! I have to wait for my Board! Hopefully they send it this week! It may even get replaced.

Hey I have another question.. Kind of OT (off topic). If a PC just shuts offd, like it was unpluged or the power button was held for 4secs... What does that usually imply???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


This fricken SUCKS!!!! I have to wait for my Board! Hopefully they send it this week! It may even get replaced.

Hey I have another question.. Kind of OT (off topic). If a PC just shuts offd, like it was unpluged or the power button was held for 4secs... What does that usually imply???


Sorry to hear that!

sounds like it may have overheated and shutdown to protect itself.

Well I played with ACC for a bit using AMD overdrive. I could not see a difference between -2% and -12% at stock speeds so I am lost again


----------



## Chopxsticks

how do you update bios?

Im stilling having just crap tastic luck with this whole PC and its starting to really piss me off. Does Windows 7 automatically update bios?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
how do you update bios?

Im stilling having just crap tastic luck with this whole PC and its starting to really piss me off. Does Windows 7 automatically update bios?

Get it USB stick, format to fat32

Download USBMSIHQ.exe from MSI website

Download the Bios you want to the desktop

Run USBMSIHQ.exe, it will ask for the location of the bios and the USB stick drive letter.

After rebooting have the pc boot from the usb stick. That's it.


----------



## SwishaMane

If a computer just shuts down, it could be the psu too. Fan might be dead and it overheated, shutting down to save itself.


----------



## Chopxsticks

What would be a reason why my screen would just freeze and shut down and then not turn back on, but my PC sounds like its still running. Some time I can still hear my game playing in the back ground...


----------



## Mastiffman

E,

Everything is running good temps on the Asus A8N32 SLI deluxe with a dual core toledo on it. Running at 2.6Ghz and Ram 474Mhz...

but this is my Siggy PSU for quad AM3 setup.

Could it be the board?

Also E,

Try upping the CPU frequncy until unstable on one core and THEN make the ACC adjustments on the core that is failing in Prime95. Advance that core 2-12% or Dlay it 2-12% to see if you can get it stable again with all other setting still the same. Only adjusting the ACC...


----------



## Chopxsticks

what is going on.... now in Windows 7 bottom right corner of screen im missing icons but I can mouse over the area and things highlight and there is nothing there now...

Is my GPU bad? I dont see how, it was working fine in my last rig...

Still only getting random freezes in game. I can play for hours before it will freeze, some times only 10 min..


----------



## goldknight

Do any of you run a GTX 285 with this board? Since I got this new mobo my video card driver is constantly failing. It happens at various times in games and even when I'm just on the desktop. For example, I just got done with an hour or so session of Modern Warfare 2. I quit the game and opened up Firefox to grab some software since I just reinstalled Windows (hoping that would fix my problems) and it failed again. I've tried different slots, versions of the driver, pretty much everything I can think of. I even RMA'd the card thinking it was going bad.

Any help would be much appreciated. I'm installing Windows 7 32-bit atm hoping that NVidia's 64-bit drivers are ****.

*This card worked great with my MA790X-DS4 mobo.


----------



## goldknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
how do you update bios?

Im stilling having just crap tastic luck with this whole PC and its starting to really piss me off. Does Windows 7 automatically update bios?

I found the easiest way is to use the M-Flash feature that's right in the BIOS. Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*









what is going on.... now in Windows 7 bottom right corner of screen im missing icons but I can mouse over the area and things highlight and there is nothing there now...

Is my GPU bad? I dont see how, it was working fine in my last rig...

Still only getting random freezes in game. I can play for hours before it will freeze, some times only 10 min..


Sounds like your having the same problem as me. Its annoyed the crap out of me. I just bought this graphics card and i wanna throw it. I'm thinking about taking it back, but they 'test' it and if its not defective they charge you 25$.... so i want to be 100% sure thats its defective before i take it back.


----------



## Mastiffman

same here on the Flash thingy.

_* "J, did ever flashy thingy me? Did you ever use that flashy thingy on me?"*_

Gold,

That's why I went with an ATI card... Wouldn't even have to worry about. But, I would increase the PCI-e (v) ONE increment. See if that helps...

As far as the taskbor Only showing the highlighted boxes that are empty, I get that to if my PC reboots, oh.... 10 or so times without doing a Image restore... It's just corrupted files. Reinstall or restore from an Image. I use Norton Ghost 2003 and I get FULL Freash restore in les than 5 Minutes. I'm talking, settings, web history and unsernames and passwords! It's great!

Saved my Aresssa ton of times!


----------



## NCspecV81

Those graphical glitches ya'll guys are experiencing are probably not the gpus. Seems like they pop up on Phenom II's with unstable cpu's.


----------



## Mastiffman

"_Sounds like your having the same problem as me. Its annoyed the crap out of me. I just bought this graphics card and i wanna throw it. I'm thinking about taking it back, but they 'test' it and if its not defective they charge you 25$.... so i want to be 100% sure thats its defective before I take it back_."

defective for sure huh?

Plug the power cables in, keep it out of the PCI-e slot and turn the PC on. Take a screw a small phili[ps screw driver and lightly bounce it off of the PCB to make contact a few times! That will make it defective.... LOL

It's NOT the Graphics card though. It's Windows 7. reinstall or repair it... it goes away!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldknight*


Do any of you run a GTX 285 with this board? Since I got this new mobo my video card driver is constantly failing. It happens at various times in games and even when I'm just on the desktop. For example, I just got done with an hour or so session of Modern Warfare 2. I quit the game and opened up Firefox to grab some software since I just reinstalled Windows (hoping that would fix my problems) and it failed again. I've tried different slots, versions of the driver, pretty much everything I can think of. I even RMA'd the card thinking it was going bad.

Any help would be much appreciated. I'm installing Windows 7 32-bit atm hoping that NVidia's 64-bit drivers are ****.

*This card worked great with my MA790X-DS4 mobo.


I'm on a gtx 285 and I love it so far. I only had driver issues with 190.06 or w/e, now it 191.xx, and they work fine for the most part. Got aftermarket cooling, and its just tearing it up. I've only used top slot so far on this board tho.

EDIT: I'm on the new beta drivers right now tho, they seem ok.


----------



## goldknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


"_Sounds like your having the same problem as me. Its annoyed the crap out of me. I just bought this graphics card and i wanna throw it. I'm thinking about taking it back, but they 'test' it and if its not defective they charge you 25$.... so i want to be 100% sure thats its defective before I take it back_."

defective for sure huh?

Plug the power cables in, keep it out of the PCI-e slot and turn the PC on. Take a screw a small phili[ps screw driver and lightly bounce it off of the PCB to make contact a few times! That will make it defective.... LOL

It's NOT the Graphics card though. It's Windows 7. reinstall or repair it... it goes away!


I'm on my 3rd reinstall of the night. Going back to 64-bit. The problem most definitely did not go away. I did, however, underclock and it seemed to help. Kind of sucks to have to do that. I read on Tom's forum about a lot of BFG cards having the incorrect BIOS. Supposedly flashing to the correct BIOS fixes the problem.


----------



## goldknight

Well that didn't take long. Reinstalled Windows 7 x64. It loads my desktop and bam, driver failed. This is really frustrating. Could it possibly be an unstable cpu?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


What would be a reason why my screen would just freeze and shut down and then not turn back on, but my PC sounds like its still running. Some time I can still hear my game playing in the back ground...


I had a similar problem that turn out to be the ram.. either that are something isn't stable.

Are you getting any system logs when the PC crashes?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldknight*


I found the easiest way is to use the M-Flash feature that's right in the BIOS. Worked like a charm for me.


USB stick is the easiest for me, just a few little steps and you're finish. I could never get M-Flash to work.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Sounds like your having the same problem as me. Its annoyed the crap out of me. I just bought this graphics card and i wanna throw it. I'm thinking about taking it back, but they 'test' it and if its not defective they charge you 25$.... so i want to be 100% sure thats its defective before i take it back.


Well I'm 100% positive it cant be my GPU, I have been running this card for the last 4months in my old rig and it never did this. Same Windows 7 same game... now I move onto this new Rig (PSU, CPU, MOBO and RAM) and its soooooo random. Im talking like its any were from as soon as I start playing to 2-3 hours into it.

Ive ran the tests and its not a heat issue, everything is stock...

@Mastiff
I'll trying putting in more volts into the PCI-E thing, you were spot on with the NB volts. 
I hope that this is the case and everything is just being under volted..


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I had a similar problem that turn out to be the ram.. either that are something isn't stable.

Are you getting any system logs when the PC crashes?


I ran prime95 for 9 and a half hours one night and it told me my stuff was error free =/

Were do I look for those system logs? I always have to hit the restart button when my screen freezes cuss for some reason my monitor shuts off and wont load back up.


----------



## Mastiffman

_*"@Mastiff
I'll trying putting in more volts into the PCI-E thing, you were spot on with the NB volts.
I hope that this is the case and everything is just being under volted*_.."

Glad that helped you through 3D Mark06.. What was your Score by the way???

Let us know if that does anything...

Chops, *And everyone else*
Make sure that you go into the "Advanced power management" option in the Action center and Make sure that you set it to "balanced" and then go into the balanced settings and TURN OFF the *option* that shuts the HARD DRIVE OFF and adjust when you want Windows 7 TO TURN OFF YOUR MONITOR!

I had the same issue on my wifes PC and I didn't know what H.E. double hiockey sticks was going in. So I went in and made sure that Windows 7 wasn't turning off things to Save power (That's one of it's many features.... duh, I said to myself)...

Just a thought!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


_*"@Mastiff
I'll trying putting in more volts into the PCI-E thing, you were spot on with the NB volts. 
I hope that this is the case and everything is just being under volted*_.."

Glad that helped you through 3D Mark06.. What was your Score by the way???

Let us know if that does anything...

Chops, *And everyone else*
Make sure that you go into the "Advanced power management" option in the Action center and Make sure that you set it to "balanced" and then go into the balanced settings and TURN OFF the *option* that shuts the HARD DRIVE OFF and adjust when you want Windows 7 TO TURN OFF YOUR MONITOR!

I had the same issue on my wifes PC and I didn't know what H.E. double hiockey sticks was going in. So I went in and made sure that Windows 7 wasn't turning off things to Save power (That's one of it's many features.... duh, I said to myself)...

Just a thought!


Will have a crack at that and see how it goes. I just got my new rig too, exactly what you listed minus PSU but added the graphics card, thats why i think its the graphics card thats doing it. Will have to throw in my nvidia card and see if its doing the same thing.... interesting.

Do you get green verticles when you restart sometimes? are you running dual screen? Does it go black on the game and not come back when you alt tab and go back in?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Will have a crack at that and see how it goes. I just got my new rig too, exactly what you listed minus PSU but added the graphics card, thats why i think its the graphics card thats doing it. Will have to throw in my nvidia card and see if its doing the same thing.... interesting.

Do you get green verticles when you restart sometimes? are you running dual screen? Does it go black on the game and not come back when you alt tab and go back in?

No to your first 2 questions, and yes to the third. My game does tend to crash much more often if I have alt tabbed to read a forum. When it does crash my screen goes black and doesnt come back, which leads me to restarting my PC everytime


----------



## Mastiffman

Anarchy,

Those verty's sounds like a voltage issue. If I crank up my GPU clock to high and run 3DMark 06 I can get those to. Not neccessarily green though. I've gotten them in other colors too.

When you select a (v) to adjust, in the BIOS, check out what the expaination of it is of the right hand side of the screen. That might help you better decide...

My board is at MSI so I can't go in and check and report back.... I expereinced that the Black screen upon returning to an open but minimized game is usually due to lack of power.....JMO


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


No to your first 2 questions, and yes to the third. My game does tend to crash much more often if I have alt tabbed to read a forum. When it does crash my screen goes black and doesnt come back, which leads me to restarting my PC everytime


What bios are you running? I would get 1.7 official its rock solid for me right now and it tells me the error when my computer crashes. One more thing please list all of your voltages in the CELL menu or take some pictures so i can try to help you.


----------



## Chopxsticks

My board came stock with Bios 1.4

Everything in Bios is stock except the following

FSB/Dram Ratio I set to [1:4]
CPU-NB Voltage 1.130
DRAM Voltage 1.65
NB Voltage 1.120
NB PCI-E Voltage 1.110

So new update on this problem. My screen will freeze, flicker, go black, come back on and I can keep playing. 2nd time my whole screen just froze but did not go black and I had to restart. (This is new because it usually just goes black)

Also trying to get 1.7 but im not understanding how to flash my bios, reformatted my flash drive to FAT32, put the unzipped bios 1.7 folder on it that I downloaded from MSI.. now what?
GPU is the MSI R4850 512MB DDR3


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
_*"@Mastiff
I'll trying putting in more volts into the PCI-E thing, you were spot on with the NB volts.
I hope that this is the case and everything is just being under volted*_.."

Glad that helped you through 3D Mark06.. What was your Score by the way???

!


I scored 13006, with stock settings


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


My board came stock with Bios 1.4

Everything in Bios is stock except the following

FSB/Dram Ratio I set to [1:4]
CPU-NB Voltage 1.130
DRAM Voltage 1.65
NB Voltage 1.120
NB PCI-E Voltage 1.110

So new update on this problem. My screen will freeze, flicker, go black, come back on and I can keep playing. 2nd time my whole screen just froze but did not go black and I had to restart. (This is new because it usually just goes black)

Also trying to get 1.7 but im not understanding how to flash my bios, reformatted my flash drive to FAT32, put the unzipped bios 1.7 folder on it that I downloaded from MSI.. now what?
GPU is the MSI R4850 512MB DDR3


Restart the computer, make sure you have the USB stick plugged in when you restart, go into the bios go into the M-Flash option and select the file and upgrade the bios its simple and you should be able to figure it out









After that run what keeps causing you to crash and if the computer freezes and reboots let me know what error you get.


----------



## Chopxsticks

when I go into M-Flash and select update bios I can pick from USB2.0 then all it says is media list or partition 0, I can see the file im looking for


----------



## phaseshift

can someone posts up reviews and comparisons to this mobo


----------



## Mastiffman

1. Your CPU-NB (v) is to low in my opinion... Stock on these chips is 1.15v _up to_ _1.3v_.

2. unzip the BIOS file to a safe, non corruptable Partition (I have a D: drive partition that I save ALL valuable programs to). Then find the file A7577AMI.170 and send JUST that to the applicable USB Flash drive. NOT in a folder. So when you open the Flash drive you will see the File and not a folder...

3. Then do the BIOS M-flash and you'll be all set!

*To Anyone having trouble with flashing using BIOS M-Flash on a stable system.

Do not send the "Unzipped Folder" to the USB Device that will be used for the BIOS update. "Send ONLY the FILE"....*


----------



## Mastiffman

"_can someone posts up reviews and comparisons to this mobo_"

Asus AM3 Motherboard - Not Bad.
Gigabyte AM3 Motherboard -Not bad.

MSI AM3 790FX-GD70 -AWESOME! Buy it!!!!

LOL

Seriously, THIS review by the HardwareZone.com sold me!!!!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


when I go into M-Flash and select update bios I can pick from USB2.0 then all it says is media list or partition 0, I can see the file im looking for










If you havent done so already select partion 0 then select the file it cant be in a folder


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


"_can someone posts up reviews and comparisons to this mobo_"

Asus AM3 Motherboard - Not Bad.
Gigabyte AM3 Motherboard -Not bad.

MSI AM3 790FX-GD70 -AWESOME! Buy it!!!!

LOL

Seriously, THIS review by the HardwareZone.com sold me!!!!


i think you just helped me make up my mind! i love you! +rep


----------



## a.agustin1908

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i think you just helped me make up my mind! i love you! +rep


go for it man its a good board!


----------



## Mastiffman

You bet man! It's pretty much got everything that an enthusiast could want... Performance, Price and style!!! In that exact order!







)


----------



## Chopxsticks

WOOT Bios v1.7 thanks guys.

I'll turn my CPU-NB up to 1.2???

gonna start playing dragon age, be back when my PC crashes !

Edit: Other volts look good?


----------



## phaseshift

What should be the first thing I do when I get this board?


----------



## dir_d

Unlock your 4th core


----------



## Mastiffman

Take it out of the box.... Then Kiss it!!!! LOLOL

Put it all together and update to 1.7 Official BIOS form MSI website.

Chops,

Nice! Glad I could help...

The volts are fine for now. We'll tall you to change them when you crash!?







)


----------



## Mastiffman

Nah, Bios first then unlock that fourth core and test it at stock speeds for a day to get it used to being engaged!


----------



## SobePmp

How do you unlock the fourth core?


----------



## phaseshift

basicly what I'm looking to do wiht this board is maybe get up to 3.8 stable on my chip what do you guys think my chances are compared to my current board now?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Update: first error to occur while playing, pc reset fully and I got

A Hyper transport sync flood error


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Update: first error to occur while playing, pc reset fully and I got

A Hyper transport sync flood error

OK...this is a start. When i get this error it is usually because i dont have enough voltage into the CPU. Are you running at the stock speed?


----------



## Chopxsticks

only thing I put volts in that said CPU was the CPU-NB which I set to 1.2


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
only thing I put volts in that said CPU was the CPU-NB which I set to 1.2

Is your cpu stock?


----------



## Chopxsticks

yes,


----------



## dir_d

I would disable core 2 3 4 run prime95 for 15 to 30 min and see if your computer gets that error if not enable another core. Run on 1 and 2 until the crash, whatever core crashes disable that core and test the other 3. If you are all stock i think you have a bad chip unless it has something to do with your RAM. 1st lets try the cores and put your ram at auto timings and auto ratio.


----------



## Chopxsticks

how do i disable cores?

also of note, I ran prime95 a few nights ago for 9 and a half hours with no errors..


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SobePmp* 
How do you unlock the fourth core?

go into the cell menu in the bios and theres an option called "unlock core" set it to auto or enabled i forgot which it is and reboot.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


how do i disable cores?

also of note, I ran prime95 a few nights ago for 9 and a half hours with no errors..


Cell menu theres core control or something like that you can disable all cores but 1. Make sure you run blend for 15 or 30 min if it passes play some games then enable the next core.


----------



## mduclow

@Chopsticks - what are you running for hard drives?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@Chopsticks - what are you running for hard drives?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136320

this one


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Cell menu theres core control or something like that you can disable all cores but 1. Make sure you run blend for 15 or 30 min if it passes play some games then enable the next core.



ok so like test each one single? or test 1 then 1 and 2 then 1, 2 and 3?

well at any rate I will be getting back in contact with you in a few hours I guess

Edit: ok so just stopped the prime95 1st core test, passed ! but just as I went to click my start button to restart to turn on the next core, my mouse froze, little window popped up saying display driver error, but it recovered....

2nd Edit: So just tried to start the next prime95 with core 1 and 2 on, pc went black, rebooted and gave me the Hyper Transport sync flood error. But Im back and started prime95 again and its running as I type this...


----------



## Chopxsticks

CPU-z says my core volts is 1.336v is that high?


----------



## mduclow

@ Chopsticks - What bios version are you running?

*EDIT:* Chopsticks, try not to double-post (back-back posting), it's considered bad etiquette, instead add an 'EDIT' to your post. We'll forgive you this time!

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

1.7

Edit: Also just finished prime95 cores 1 and 2 passed,

2nd Edit: Sorry. So I just got that display driver error freeze again trying to open firefox.

All I can find on Hyper Transport Sync Error is people saying my CPU is over heating.... but it doesnt go over 40C under load..

3rd Edit! So found some people in some other forums people are saying its a bug in Bios v1.7


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


1.7


Hhmmm... this is a bit interesting.









Basically all stock with a few voltage adjustments, right? CPU-NB up a it, ram set correctly, that sort of thing?

And your getting crashes in game after a couple of hours?

And you've seen some 'Hyper Transport Sync Flood' errors lately?

Yet, this setup passes Prime Blend (not sm fft's only) for over 9 hrs.?

Any random, 'not-doing-anything-but-surfing-the-net' sort of thing, reboots in Windows?

Marc


----------



## mduclow

A bit off Chopsticks issues...

Does anyone have an opinion on whether to use W 7's chipset drivers (non-ahci/raid) or the drivers listed on MSI's site? I've been using the drivers from MSI's site, but am not sure if I should or not with Win 7.

Marc

*EDIT:* haha - here I just double posted by accident! Sorry guys, go ahead and raz me!


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ok so here is were im at









I am randomly getting that Hyper Transport Sync Error while gaming, I just read a forum were people are saying its a bug with bios v1.7... but other people are not having any issues with v1.7 so im at a lost there.

Just recently I encountered 2 display drive errors that caused my screen/mouse to freeze but Windows said it recovered and I kept running prime95.

Im not sure i want to keep trying prime95 on the next 2 cores. Since I passed an over night test with all cores on.

*Edited* for Raz!!!! lol


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Ok so here is were im at









I am randomly getting that Hyper Transport Sync Error while gaming, I just read a forum were people are saying its a bug with bios v1.7... but other people are not having any issues with v1.7 so im at a lost there.

Just recently I encountered 2 display drive errors that caused my screen/mouse to freeze but Windows said it recovered and I kept running prime95.

Im not sure i want to keep trying prime95 on the next 2 cores. Since I passed an over night test with all cores on.

*Edited* for Raz!!!! lol


I've got bios 1.4 and i still have the issue. Haven't touched the voltages yet though, but had a look in the power settings and its not fixed it yet.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Ok so here is were im at









I am randomly getting that Hyper Transport Sync Error while gaming, I just read a forum were people are saying its a bug with bios v1.7... but other people are not having any issues with v1.7 so im at a lost there.

Just recently I encountered 2 display drive errors that caused my screen/mouse to freeze but Windows said it recovered and I kept running prime95.

Im not sure i want to keep trying prime95 on the next 2 cores. Since I passed an over night test with all cores on.

*Edited* for Raz!!!! lol


I have only gotten HT Sync Flood errors on the beta bios's and I'm using 1.7 now, not had a one.

Just for fun, try bumping your SB volts up to 1.25v.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


A bit off Chopsticks issues...

Does anyone have an opinion on whether to use W 7's chipset drivers (non-ahci/raid) or the drivers listed on MSI's site? I've been using the drivers from MSI's site, but am not sure if I should or not with Win 7.

Marc

*EDIT:* haha - here I just double posted by accident! Sorry guys, go ahead and raz me!


I am using MSI's drivers as well. IMHO drivers that you get with the OS are old and crap. I always use drivers directly from the manufacture of the item or at least the board.

Shame Shame!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Shame Shame!


duly shamed


----------



## dir_d

honestly i think you have a bad chip if its doing that to you at stock clock. It has a bad IMC or Northbridge because it is crashing your GFX card, I would get another if possible.


----------



## phaseshift

has any of you gone from gigabyte specifically my mobo to the gd70? convince me to get the gd70 please lol


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
honestly i think you have a bad chip if its doing that to you at stock clock. It has a bad IMC or Northbridge because it is crashing your GFX card, I would get another if possible.


I just bought it so I should be able to RMA it, but it did pass Prime95 for 9 hours 20min..


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Hhmmm... this is a bit interesting.









Basically all stock with a few voltage adjustments, right? CPU-NB up a it, ram set correctly, that sort of thing?

And your getting crashes in game after a couple of hours?

And you've seen some 'Hyper Transport Sync Flood' errors lately?

Yet, this setup passes Prime Blend (not sm fft's only) for over 9 hrs.?

Any random, 'not-doing-anything-but-surfing-the-net' sort of thing, reboots in Windows?

Marc



I just read this again, does it matter that I passed 9 hours of the "In-place large FFT" and not the blend?

*EDIT:* Ok since putting the volts into the SB like you suggested I havent gotten that hyper sync error, BUT my game has froze three times since then, it flickers my screen goes black, recovers and I can keep playing. SO its not crashing but its freezing. This has been 3 times in the last hour.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I just read this again, does it matter that I passed 9 hours of the "In-place large FFT" and not the blend?

*EDIT:* Ok since putting the volts into the SB like you suggested I havent gotten that hyper sync error, BUT my game has froze twice since then, it flickers and then recovers and I can keep playing. SO its not crashing but its freezing.


try increasing it to 1.3v, that's still a plenty safe voltage level

Blend covers everything; cpu cores, NB and RAM, with a heavy emphasis on NB/Ram. Give blend a shot overnight and see how it does.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

OK super update! So it seems alt tabbing out of my game is what makes it sooooo angry. Every time I alt tabbed back into the game it would freeze and then recovery, HOWEVER 3rd strike I was out and it restarted my pc and I got that Hyper Sync transport error.

I will try 1.3volts

What exactly does the SB do?


----------



## Mastiffman

Chops, 
If it's freezing and not rebooting..... That seems like not enough memory (V)

"_*honestly i think you have a bad chip if its doing that to you at stock clock. It has a bad IMC or Northbridge because it is crashing your GFX card, I would get another if possible.*_"

Dir d, "And everyone else"

Would it be taboo to say "IT'S THE BOARD".... LOL

Mine has had to be RMA'd twice now..... I do silly things like keep track of how many seconds it's takes to shut down or boot up. Or how many seconds the MSI fullscreen logo stays on the screen at post...

I also count, yes everytime!, how long CPU-Z takes to pop up with data when the desktop appears. That's how I caught the irregular symptums...

This last time I wasn't able to flash the BIOS, at all! Everytime I tried to use the USB, which worked fine the flash before BIOS 1.77b, the Screen would say "*Invalid system Disc, remove media and hit any key to reboot*"....

That through the red flag for me. So it seems like there are a few users having similiar issues. I'm not being negative, just trying to problem solve.

Being that this is MSI's first "major" attemp at a high end enthusiasts motherboard, I would assume that it's the Board before the CPU. IF one of the two went south. Especially coming from a reputable Processor MFR like AMD...

JMO...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


OK super update! So it seems alt tabbing out of my game is what makes it sooooo angry. Every time I alt tabbed back into the game it would freeze and then recovery, HOWEVER 3rd strike I was out and it restarted my pc and I got that Hyper Sync transport error.

I will try 1.3volts

What exactly does the SB do?


it handles various i/o functions like usb, pci (NB handles PCI-e), sata channel, and others between the cpu, nb and devices.

NB mostly handles memory and pci-e, if I'm correct on all this.

Marc

I think I gotta agree with dir d, it's sounding like it may be a bad chip


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Chops, 
If it's freezing and not rebooting..... That seems like not enough memory (V)

"_*honestly i think you have a bad chip if its doing that to you at stock clock. It has a bad IMC or Northbridge because it is crashing your GFX card, I would get another if possible.*_"

Dir d, "And everyone else"

Would it be taboo to say "IT'S THE BOARD".... LOL

Mine has had to be RMA'd twice now..... I do silly things like keep track of how many seconds it's takes to shut down or boot up. Or how many seconds the MSI fullscreen logo stays on the screen at post...

I also count, yes everytime!, how long CPU-Z takes to pop up with data when the desktop appears. That's how I caught the irregular symptums...

This last time I wasn't able to flash the BIOS, at all! Everytime I tried to use the USB, which worked fine the flash before BIOS 1.77b, the Screen would say "*Invalid system Disc, remove media and hit any key to reboot*"....

That through the red flag for me. So it seems like there are a few users having similiar issues. I'm not being negative, just trying to problem solve.

Being that this is MSI's first "major" attemp at a high end enthusiasts motherboard, I would assume that it's the Board before the CPU. IF one of the two went south. Especially coming from a reputable Processor MFR like AMD...

JMO...



mistiff man this is off the subject but, did you have a gigabyte before the md70? you got any more reviews comparing other boards?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Oh grand.... pumped volts to 1.3v and alt tabbed out and back in and my game froze then my screen is all gray.. and flickering. all the color drained out of my screen, and its currently flicking blue and gray


----------



## Mastiffman

"_*mistiff man this is off the subject but, did you have a gigabyte before the md70? you got any more reviews comparing other boards*_?"

Did you mean the GD70?

No I only purchased this one....

Why do you guys suspect that it's the CPU? What is reasoning? Just curious! Thanks!


----------



## Chopxsticks

ok so say I run prime95 blend until tomorrow, can I rule out the CPU being bad?

Also odds that the problem is bios v1.7?

*EDIT* ok so I OC'd my CPU to 3.4 GHZ and im running prime95 blend from now 8:30pm PST till tomorrow when I wake up at like 10am so thats... 14hours.. give or take.. is that enough to rule out the CPU being bad.

Just trying to figure out what I do and dont have to mail back to newegg


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


"_*mistiff man this is off the subject but, did you have a gigabyte before the md70? you got any more reviews comparing other boards*_?"

Did you mean the GD70?

No I only purchased this one....

Why do you guys suspect that it's the CPU? What is reasoning? Just curious! Thanks!


I guess initially I thought CPU, because of the two bad ones I've had! But it could be the board, too. Might also be that card in that setup, doubtful, though.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Yes, that's enough time IMO.

mduclow,

Did you get a confirmation of tests done on those other two CPU's staig that they were bad? Once again, I'm only being curious.. Thanks. And no offense.

I would think that it's the BIOS. Like I said, I had a real crappy time after installing anything past 1.63b


----------



## phaseshift

is this problem common for the GD70?


----------



## Chopxsticks

well from what I am learning, when you build your own PC everything needs to be fine tuned. I'm sure those people at Dell and HP have to go into the bios and tweek things here and there as well

I however seem to be dealing with more problems than usual, but I would gladly deal with this and have built my own PC than buy a shelf brand.

Lucky for us Overclock.net is the best website on earth and they help us over come these little obstacles.

On a side note im 3 hours into my Prime95 at 3.4 GHZ core temp 48 C and no problems so far. going to bed.. see you chaps in the morning.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
ok so say I run prime95 blend until tomorrow, can I rule out the CPU being bad?

Also odds that the problem is bios v1.7?

*EDIT* ok so I OC'd my CPU to 3.4 GHZ and im running prime95 blend from now 8:30pm PST till tomorrow when I wake up at like 10am so thats... 14hours.. give or take.. is that enough to rule out the CPU being bad.

Just trying to figure out what I do and dont have to mail back to newegg









Its not the bios it was doing the same thing in 1.4...Potential problems are The board the chip the OS but i think its hardware because if it was the OS it would bluescreen. Makes me think its the chip because its not bluescreening also. When cards or anything else have a problem with the OS it bluescreens but since the it goes to black and turns off im willing to bet its the chip and not the board.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
has any of you gone from gigabyte specifically my mobo to the gd70? convince me to get the gd70 please lol

Ok I will convince. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685068

It's a great board, but why are you thinking about changing? From what I understand the UD4P is also a good board.


----------



## mav2000

I would stay with the giga board. The MSI is superb for the price and gets the job done for air cooling. But I just dont think ure going to see any OC benefits moving from the giga to this board, as the giga is a solid board as well.


----------



## Mastiffman

Phase,

What's wrong with the Gigabyte board?

E,

"_*I am using MSI's drivers as well. IMHO drivers that you get with the OS are old and crap. I always use drivers directly from the manufacture of the item or at least the board*_."

I usually do the same.

Windows 7 was released on what October 22nd? How old can the Drivers be? Plus Windows Update has already released new ATI drivers for the 4800 series. Has anyone tried WU to see if there has been any new release chipset drivers for this board?


----------



## mduclow

FYI, MicroCenter has 965 C2's for $169 in the MA store, 5 of 'em. Still waiting for them to get the C3's, supposed to be this week.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey guys,

I may as well give you the Skinny on my Purchase...

HERE is where you can find them..... C3 CPU's galore!


----------



## Chopxsticks

Morning fellas, CPU just passed prime95 after 13hours with a modest overclock of 3.4 Ghz

I had a friend of mine tell me I should turn down the hyper transport in my bios because that might be an issue.. giving that a shot today.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Morning fellas, CPU just passed prime95 after 13hours with a modest overclock of 3.4 Ghz

I had a friend of mine tell me I should turn down the hyper transport in my bios because that might be an issue.. giving that a shot today.

Jesus thats sad... That means i've been on the computer for 13ish hours...


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice Work Chops! Congrats! Looks like she just needed some love and bit of "Time" to warm up! OCing is not a overnight process...

It can take a while to get a stable overclock at the speed that one desires! One thing to remember is that it's a bad practice to keep changing settings and not testing them to the fullest before changing again. Adjust one thing at a time, reboot and test for a while. Running Prime95 overnight was a good choice, with good results!

That is one reason why I like OCing with the BUS mhz is that you can work the Speed up gradually. Going up by 200Mhz at a time is asking for Errors and Blue Screens. Once again, JMO.







)

Anyway, I have an update on MY MoBo RMA. MSI Just sent me an email with my Confirmation of FedEx shipping via 3 day ground. So good news there. The bad news is that I received an email from Bottom Line technology that they are getting the shipment of C3's (Including mine) on Dec 2nd... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

That's 1 week later than then "estimated" it coming from AMD originally... Oh Well! It's gonna be worth it!!!

ONe more thing Chops,

Keep the same Multi of 17 and Bump up your BUS from 200mhz to

1. 203Mhz to equal 3.451Mhz and retest using prime95 the same way for a good twelve hours again. (only a 51mhz increase in OC from previously stable OC)

OR

2. 206 to equal 3.502Mhz and do the Same. (100Mhz)

Instead of Jumping up another 200Mhz and getting frustrated. 50 or 100mhz should be a nice stable increase. Then when that Passes...

3. Bump the BUS to 209 x 17multi to equal 3553Mhz and run Prime95 for a good 10-12hours.

4. Then drop the BUS back down to 200 and bump the multi to 18 to equal 3600Mhz and run prime95 for another 10-12hours.

See the pattern? (Of course you do) In my experience, it's more reliable this way...

I bet that starts a good streak of long Stable Prime runs... Once you hit 3600mhz, start back with the small BUS jumps again until you work back up to a 19multi to get 3800mhz.

Keep in mind the rest of the systems stats.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
mduclow,

Did you get a confirmation of tests done on those other two CPU's staig that they were bad? Once again, I'm only being curious.. Thanks. And no offense.

No problem, I thought it was the board, and returned it for my third MSI and the same problems I was having were still there, without change. So, we have concluded it must be the cpu (unless I got a bad board with the exchange!).

I am waiting for MicroCenter to get the C3's to do the exchange. I am currently unstable in o/s at auto settings and speeds with the obvious voltage adjustments. It also instantly (within 4 seconds) fails prime blend on all four cores. If I disable all cores, except core 1 of course, it still fails prime blend instantly.

So, I am assuming it is the chip.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

Thanks Mastiff

Im still getting some hard lags in my game. I turned down my SB volts from 1.3 to 1.25 and it helped alot. at 1.3v they were straight up screen freezes then at 1.25 they became lags. No hyper transport sync errors atm, but I have not been alt tabbing in and out of my game this morning(I actually wanted to play for once) So I think I might load it up again and start alt tabbing to see if I can force another hyper transport sync error.

*EDIT* Should I be putting any volts into the cpu, or just playing with the multiplier and the BUS ?


----------



## Mastiffman

You bet!

What are the CPU(v) right now?

It really depends. If you have tried over and over to run prime95 and keeps failing, then I would make sure that I have my CPU PLL set to the right (v). Setting the PLL (v) is not going to be something that I can tell you. You have to adjust that according to the stability of the CPU. Not enough PLL will make it unstable as will to much.

If it doesn't stablize with any adjustment that you make in the PLL(v) then keep the PLL where it was originally and bump the CPU (v) a tad and retest. Remember to keep going to back to the PLL to see if it wil help stabilize the Freq at the new CPU(v) before bumping the CPU (v) again, backing the PLL down if it doesn't help.

Hope this helps!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


E,

"_*I am using MSI's drivers as well. IMHO drivers that you get with the OS are old and crap. I always use drivers directly from the manufacture of the item or at least the board*_."

I usually do the same.

Windows 7 was released on what October 22nd? How old can the Drivers be? Plus Windows Update has already released new ATI drivers for the 4800 series. Has anyone tried WU to see if there has been any new release chipset drivers for this board?


Yes it was released on my B-day Oct 22, BUT that was when it was released. In other words how long before that do you think that they finalized the data that was going to be on the OS? You have to remember they have to get everything finalized and approved, then a few hundred made for testing. Then after testing is done they have to produce(make) The OEM discs and then The Retail discs as well as packaging.(figure at least 500,000 copies) That must all be completed and then shipped to the various retail stores and OEM providers and get to them all probably a week before the release date. Plus they have to have time to get their commercials ready and on the air.
So all in all I would be willing to bet that windows 7 was finalized at least 6 months before release If not 9.


----------



## und0

yay finally got my mobo... =D


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice! Mine comes back From MSI Friday. But I'm leaving for the weekend! Going up north to my buddies cabin! Gonna do some partying! Maybe some hunting!
But my C3 945 won't be in until the first week of December. So I don't even know if I'm going to screw with anything until then.

Maybe I'll get everything preped and ready to go that way all that I have to do is install the CPU and cooling block and be ready to rock!


----------



## und0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice! Mine comes back From MSI Friday. But I'm leaving for the weekend! Going up north to my buddies cabin! Gonna do some partying! Maybe some hunting!

sounds fun dude..


----------



## SobePmp

I just saw this beautiful heatsink but I doubt it will fit in my system with my Ripjaw heat spreaders. It's a Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe Black Edition

.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SobePmp*


I just saw this beautiful heatsink but I doubt it will fit in my system with my Ripjaw heat spreaders. It's a Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe Black Edition

.










It should fit IIRC it will be very tight but should fit. My mega does not cover the slots but the fan does. There are many ways to "fix" that


----------



## XAnarchy

Ya i've seen that before, it looks like a megahalems but black


----------



## Mastiffman

"_*sounds fun dude*_.."

OH MAN!!!!???? If you only knew! It's a BLAST! my buddies cabin is on 321 Acres with valley's and streams and a TON of Woods! it's kind of roughing it being that the waters turned off already but that's nothing that some stored water won't cure!

Bon Fires and Beer Baby!

All you hear at night is Packs of Coyotes off in the distance, howling it up and the sky's are normally clear as a bell, loaded with stars!

Plus were stopping by his buddies cottage on the way up on friday! He's got a lake house and LOVES to beer it up! it's really a good time! my wife is kind of pissed being that she's got to work on Friday. but she's got the weekend off.

But, we have a 2 year old (well, on Nov. 29th) and FOUR Mastiffs! LOL she's not the one that take caer of the dogs normally... They're good though! I've trained them all.

You can Check 'em out on my siggy's website that I made! Been Showing and Breeding them for a few years now.

E, that looks like a Transformers Heatsink!

It's nice though! I bet there's "More than meets the eye" with that thing! ;o)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

The only difference between the shadow and the reg is that the shadow is black.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
"_*sounds fun dude*_.."

OH MAN!!!!???? If you only knew! It's a BLAST! my buddies cabin is on 321 Acres with valley's and streams and a TON of Woods! it's kind of roughing it being that the waters turned off already but that's nothing that some stored water won't cure!

Bon Fires and Beer Baby!

All you hear at night is Packs of Coyotes off in the distance, howling it up and the sky's are normally clear as a bell, loaded with stars!

Plus were stopping by his buddies cottage on the way up on friday! He's got a lake house and LOVES to beer it up! it's really a good time! my wife is kind of pissed being that she's got to work on Friday. but she's got the weekend off.

But, we have a 2 year old (well, on Nov. 29th) and FOUR Mastiffs! LOL she's not the one that take caer of the dogs normally... They're good though! I've trained them all.

You can Check 'em out on my siggy's website that I made! Been Showing and Breeding them for a few years now.

E, that looks like a Transformers Heatsink!

It's nice though! I bet there's "More than meets the eye" with that thing! ;o)

I looked at your website the other day actually, i always wondered why you had a pictures of a dog in your avatar. But i understand now







Looks good.

The heatsink (well the megahalems anyway, dno about this one) is one of the best air coolers out. Some would say the best...


----------



## fuloran1

Add me to the owners of this awesome board.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Add me to the owners of this awesome board.


You can be added by clicking the "Sign up" link and entering your info automatically.

As far as the Mega, It beats some watercooling kits. nuf said. lol


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
You can be added by clicking the "Sign up" link and entering your info automatically.

As far as the Mega, It beats some watercooling kits. nuf said. lol

Thats a pretty tough call dude.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SobePmp* 
I just saw this beautiful heatsink but I doubt it will fit in my system with my Ripjaw heat spreaders. It's a Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe Black Edition

.









My old RipJaws with my Mega..you have to lift the fan a tiny bit but it will fit...
Attachment 129690


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Thats a pretty tough call dude.

There are some that it will beat. I am of course talking about non custom "kits" thermaltake for example.


----------



## Mastiffman

XAnarchy,

CHECK OUT THIS LINK

The Big Brindle Girl is Momma. Cedra (Seh-Dra) The Fawn in the pics with her is her 13 month old daughter, Zelda.

The Big Males are Zeke and Zander. Both Cedra's Sons! believe it or not the bogger one is 13 months and the smaller one to his left is a two year old. They grow till about 4 years old.

Point of reference. The Rail on that deck is 36 inches to the top of the rails... granted they not right next to them.

Sorry for OT guys... guess I'm getting a little "Bored without my Board"


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


XAnarchy,

CHECK OUT THIS LINK

The Big Brindle Girl is Momma. Cedra (Seh-Dra) The Fawn in the pics with her is her 13 month old daughter, Zelda.

The Big Males are Zeke and Zander. Both Cedra's Sons! believe it or not the bogger one is 13 months and the smaller one to his left is a two year old. They grow till about 4 years old.

Point of reference. The Rail on that deck is 36 inches to the top of the rails... granted they not right next to them.

Sorry for OT guys... guess I'm getting a little "Bored without my Board"


Naww, they're cute xD My gf thinks so too. Nice work.

How big do they get in total? Has anyone ever died from one xD


----------



## Mastiffman

Yeah, we like them....

American Kennel Club (A.K.C.) minimum Standard for a ***** is 27.5" at shoulders (base of the neck and weighing in between 140-160lbs for an average weight. Cedra (Momma) is about 165 +/-lbs and is almost 30" iches at the shoulders.

A.K.C. minimum Standard for a males ehight is minimum of 30" and with an average weight of 180-220lbs.

Zander (2 year old fawn male) is about 32" at weigh's only abuot 155-160. he eats like crap in summer and now the girls are in season (They noramally eat less then as well)

Zeke has a larger sire. Zeke is 13 months and is already abuot 33" + and weigh's in at 180+ so he's gonna be a big boy. His father is 31-32 inches and weighs about 215lbs.
HERE'S a link to Zeke's Sires home page.

I did hear of an incident where a lady tresspassed on a property that had a few untrained outdoor mastiff that mauled her to death. But I think that those were Bull Mastiffs.

I think that if someone tresspasses on any property that has any group of dogs that are outdoor, untrained and away from humans on a regular basis, there's going to be clear and present danger...

JMO


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Guys I hate to be a PITA but could you please try to keep it on topic as much as possible. Thanks


----------



## maslaten

Does anyone have any suggestions for a/an temp/fan controllers?


----------



## dir_d

Speed fan...thats what i use


----------



## Mastiffman

lighten up E!?

I did apologize... You did see that didn't you?


----------



## maslaten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Speed fan...thats what i use


Hardware not software


----------



## Mastiffman

Sorry.

HERE are some "cool" pieces of hardware.


----------



## maslaten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Sorry.

HERE are some "cool" pieces of hardware


Right, I am very well versed on those 2 progs. What I am looking for is a temperature probe that monitors 3 or 4 devices. I saw 2 at newegg.com but both were kinda cheesy


----------



## Mastiffman

Check that link again! I changed it! Youmight have to refresh your screen to show the "revised" post being that I realized a bit late that you were referring to hardware, not software...

Make sure that you go back and select the link in MY post... otherwose it will take you to the wrong page. Sorry for the confusion!?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
lighten up E!?

I did apologize... You did see that didn't you?

Yeah I saw, I'm not trying to be annoying or be a ballbuster. I have issues when I am reading a thread (any thread) and then all of the sudden there is like 2 pages of non related stuff. So some off topic is fine we just dont want to have a lot of it in here as the main purpose is to helps others either with this board or in choosing this board.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Would you guys mind reading into this...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...elp-bsods.html

My current overclock of 3.8Ghz CPU and 2.8Ghz NB etc etc is fully stable and i have dumped vista 64 since that thread and am running a virus free install of Windows 7 ultimate 64 and a fresh install of GTA IV with the same problem

Does this mean my CPU is bunk as a quad core? i can run prime for hours as a quad core on end but as soon as i get into GTA IV as a quad core even at stock settings i receive an error that most machines receive when they have a bad core









Again all of the results i am finding of this error leading to a bad core are from Phenom I's...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Would you guys mind reading into this...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...elp-bsods.html

My current overclock of 3.8Ghz CPU and 2.8Ghz NB etc etc is fully stable and i have dumped vista 64 since that thread and am running a virus free install of Windows 7 ultimate 64 and a fresh install of GTA IV with the same problem

Does this mean my CPU is bunk as a quad core? i can run prime for hours on end but as soon as i get into GTA IV as a quad core even at stock settings i receive an error that most machines receive when they have a bad core









Refresh my memory what error are you getting?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Refresh my memory what error are you getting?

I linked to a thread for a reason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Would you guys mind reading into this...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...elp-bsods.html

Refresh yourself

Edit: well after disabling my 3rd core and testing GTA IV and then doing that to my 2nd core i haven't had GTA IV crash as a tri core either time i played....so we could assume that means its not one of my cores that is failing...this is sounding less and less like its my CPU


----------



## Mastiffman

Well, though I can understand E where you're coming from on obnoxious people that take a few or more pages and talk BS or start trouble, it was a total of five posts. So next time that you feel it neccessary to reprimand someone passive aggressively, make sure that it's for the right reason... Thanks and no offense intended!







)

Quote from rewindlabs:

"_*Refresh yourself*_"

You are welcome here rewindlabs, but please make sure that you level of manors is accepted and approved of.

In your postition (asking for advice or help), I may have worded my response to Ecpliseaudio4 as follows....

"_I'm sorry. I added a link to discribe my issue. Please read and I will kindly accept any advice that is offered! Thanks and sorry for the confusion_..."


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Well, though I can understand E where you're coming from on obnoxious people that take a few or more pages and talk BS or start trouble, it was a total of five posts. So next time that you feel it neccessary to reprimand someone passive aggressively, make sure that it's for the right reason... Thanks and no offense intended!







)

Quote from rewindlabs:

"_*Refresh yourself*_"

You are welcome here rewindlabs, but please make sure that you level of manors is accepted and approved of.

In your postition (asking for advice or help), I may have worded my response to Ecpliseaudio4 as follows....

"_I'm sorry. I added a link to discribe my issue. Please read and I will kindly accept any advice that is offered! Thanks and sorry for the confusion_..."

Or he could of read my post or clicked the link?







unless he would like me to quote the entire thread right here he can click the link and read









Update: Just failed as a tri core now as well...i was running fine for 20 mins as a tri core in GTA IV and decided to tool around and set GTA IV's graphics ALL to the max...failed within 2 mins of driving around

I am going to run a few other titles but so far out of Rainbow six vegas 2 and americas army the only thing thats failed is GTA IV....again it is the most stressful game i play...how possible would it be for GTA IV to find a fault in my system compared to prime 95?

I have only ran Prime 95 on small FFT so far...are there any other tests that are worth checking out?

This is so annoying


----------



## Mastiffman

okay... well looks like you need to RMA your CPU now...

Read this post. HERE

Look at the 8th post down made by "dcfan60". read the entire thread if you like but I think that what you're looking for starts at that point... The thread is based off of Exactly what you're expreincing....

Sorry man...

P.S. rewindlabs, it's a best practice to give someone the "benefit of the doubt". Maybe E didn't realize that you posted the link. Maybe it's 3:30am for him and it just slipped past his tired mind while he was trying to think of what to reply to you with so he could try and help ONE LAST PERSON (like he and the rest of us usually try to do) before he went off to sleep...

It's Just a thought.....


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I just got 3 Hyper Transport Sync Flood errors in less than 5min. yet played all last night with no problems. Im contacting Newegg tomorrow to try and return this board. This is getting aggravating. Im going to flash my Bios to v1.6 and try and play tonight to see if that is an issue, till then im going to punch my dog


----------



## Mastiffman

Punch your dog? LOLOLOL

Make sure that it's not in the head. You could do "drain bamage"!!!!!

So are you going to get another GD70 or something else?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
okay... well looks like you need to RMA your CPU now...

Read this post. HERE

Look at the 8th post down made by "dcfan60". read the entire thread if you like but I think that what you're looking for starts at that point... The thread is based off of Exactly what you're expreincing....

Sorry man...

P.S. rewindlabs, it's a best practice to give someone the "benefit of the doubt". Maybe E didn't realize that you posted the link. Maybe it's 3:30am for him and it just slipped past his tired mind while he was trying to think of what to reply to you with so he could try and help ONE LAST PERSON (like he and the rest of us usually try to do) before he went off to sleep...

It's Just a thought.....


So defensive of him







if he want's to correct himself and say that he was half asleep when he posted then let him...from what i can see he didn't want to put the effort in and check out the link

And i have already read through that thread and similar threads (recited in my original post above...did you read it







)

I am not yet to agree with it being the CPU since i haven't seen ONE instance of it happening on Phenom II and i actually just noticed this







but there systems in general are not stable (mine is) they can toy with a SINGLE core of there CPU and stop the BSOD whilst my problem persists after i have tested each of my cores in GTA IV so its not an issue with any of my cores

Really i didn't even have to delve into the GTA IV issue with that...there systems are not load stable as a quad core stock or overclocked...still possible for the issue to lye in my CPU but IMO its quite unlikely at this point

I won't nitpick about how thorough you must have been when gathering your hypothesis for the issue....well hey i came to the same conclusion when i first hit that thread up and thats where i got the idea that disabling cores might solve the issue

I dunno...i think its really going to come down to hardware since i haven't found ANY info dealing with this BSOD or anyone else having this happen under GTA IV....

I have no idea what GTA IV could be taxing on my system thats causing the BSOD but it seems it is...


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Punch your dog? LOLOLOL

Make sure that it's not in the head. You could do "drain bamage"!!!!!

So are you going to get another GD70 or something else?

Nah I like my dog, but as for the board i don't know. I still need to rule out the CPU and ram, but I think the 13 hours of Prime95 should rule that out? I would hate to give up on MSI so fast but this error is just ridiculous and only happens when I do the only thing I have this pc for, PLAY GAMES


----------



## Mastiffman

Good. I'm glad to hear that you like your dog! You don't seem like that type of person. Even before knowing that you had a dog....

I'll be honest though Chops, I think that it's the BIOS version. I had nothing but troubles with anything past 1.63b.... Although 1.72 seemed to be okay. That was the first Bios that I got the Sync flood error with. Once. And then again with 1.77b. but only a total of twice that I received that error...
I'm sorry brother! I know how frustrating thing can be!!! I hate to give up on MSI also. I'm not for now. I'll see how things go when I get my C3 in. If things are still crappy... I really don't know what I'll do...

rewinder,

"_*there, NITPICK? "Their" systems in general are not stable (mine is)*_"
OBVIOUSLY NOT!!!! You're here looking for answers and with an ATTITUDE like you have, you're not going to get anywhere...

"_*I won't nitpick about how thorough you must have been when gathering your hypothesis for the issue....*_"

??? Just because you are upset at the fact that you can't figure this out on your own (by barrowing a friends CPU or Ram or something of that sort) Doesn't give you ANY right to come to a thread that is thriving and act like you own it and have even posted here before...

So if you want constructive brain storming with any here, I think that you may find that some proper etiquette might just yield an ounce sympothy from someone to help you... Otherwise, you're on your own!

By the way, I see another issue with your setup..... it's in your siggy. Is everything in your siggy what you currently have?

Hint: You will see the light when you find that it will not burn with enough....


----------



## Mastiffman

Rewindlabs,

What is the 945 ES??? Do you care to explain that?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Nah I like my dog, but as for the board i don't know. I still need to rule out the CPU and ram, but I think the 13 hours of Prime95 should rule that out? I would hate to give up on MSI so fast but this error is just ridiculous and only happens when I do the only thing I have this pc for, PLAY GAMES










Id return the chip 1st..


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Good. I'm glad to hear that you like your dog! You don't seem like that type of person. Even before knowing that you had a dog....

I'll be honest though Chops, I think that it's the BIOS version. I had nothing but troubles with anything past 1.63b.... Although 1.72 seemed to be okay. That was the first Bios that I got the Sync flood error with. Once. And then again with 1.77b. but only a total of twice that I received that error... 
I'm sorry brother! I know how frustrating thing can be!!! I hate to give up on MSI also. I'm not for now. I'll see how things go when I get my C3 in. If things are still crappy... I really don't know what I'll do...

rewinder,

"_*there, NITPICK? "Their" systems in general are not stable (mine is)*_"
OBVIOUSLY NOT!!!! You're here looking for answers and with an ATTITUDE like you have, you're not going to get anywhere...

"_*I won't nitpick about how thorough you must have been when gathering your hypothesis for the issue....*_"

??? Just because you are upset at the fact that you can't figure this out on your own (by barrowing a friends CPU or Ram or something of that sort) Doesn't give you ANY right to come to a thread that is thriving and act like you own it and have even posted here before...

So if you want constructive brain storming with any here, I think that you may find that some proper etiquette might just yield an ounce sympothy from someone to help you... Otherwise, you're on your own!

By the way, I see another issue with your setup..... it's in your siggy. Is everything in your siggy what you currently have?

Hint: You will see the light when you find that it will not burn with enough....


Don't take that remark personally...i did mention i came to the SAME conclusion specifically to advert any kind of interpretation i had an attitude when typing the post







believe me if i didn't feel that i mentioning "well hey i came to the same conclusion when i first hit that thread up and thats where i got the idea that disabling cores might solve the issue" made it sound like i was disappointed in myself as well i wouldn't have said anything...it would have took neither of us much reading to find out it was just a coincidence *FACE PALM*

Don't make assumptions when reading anything on the internet

I am hardly upset with the matter...i am calm and brainstorming away as a matter of fact...

I actually have posted in this thread before...again don't assume i am making an insulting remark or am here to be hostile









Yes everything in my signature is current so what are you thinking is up?

And the ES stands for it being an "Engineering Sample" just google it for more info

It's not the best overclocked but for the deal i got on it i couldn't pass it up...i am a bit of an AMD collector and fan so it being an ES is pretty nice

Again you poorly interpreted my post above so don't be so steadfast to judge









Edit: I just noticed your attempt at pointing out my grammar (IMO weak when you misspell in the same post?) anyways where you trying to tell me my system is unstable?


----------



## Mastiffman

So are you running a x2 Unlocked to x4 like in your other thread about this issue?

With that CPU (x2 550) you were testing in x4 mode with Prime95 only on Small FFt's... if you really wanted to test the stablility of it and it's OC while in x4 you should have tested differently. Just because it ran as a quad on small fft's doesn't mean that it's stable...

I googled it and I found a post that you made trying to selling a "945ES" for $150. You showed a pic of it but painted out the OPN. Why?

I couldn't find it on AMD's site. Or CPU World... What's up with that? Was it used when you got it?

I'm only asking as to know the whole story behind your situation to further help with the issue. You got your board back from RMA. Are the NB Temps lower now?

EDIT: okay I looked at both threads on this issue. my diagnosis....







)

For one, I would deffinitely get a larger power supply (the hint) 550 (IMO) is not enough for this setup... I would have at least a 700w. I have an 850w.

For two, you didn't test that 550 unlocked as a quad with prime95 in BLEND. That will stress the CPU, RAM and CPU-NB a lot!!! Blend will tell you if all three are stable "together"! Key word there. Small FFT's will tell you if your CPU OC, by itself, is stable. Small FFT tests don't stress much of anything other than the CPU Freq Clock (basically).

So, being that you were running a 550 as a quad, with a higher CPU-NB OC and didn't test on Blend, you couldn't have known that the CPU wasn't completely stable... hence, wondering WTH it was throwing that "secondary processor" error.

For two,

If you are having the same 550 issues but with that 945es, It's used (If that's true) and I wouldn't trust that it's completely stable or that it hasn't been abused... regardless of if it was purchased (or given to you) from a friend. You don't know for sure...

For three,

It very well could be the MoBo again. But chances are that it's one of the CPU's....

My Suggestion:

Whatever CPU it was,

If it was the 550, 
1. Unlock it to a quad. 
2. Crank up the CPU-NB and Test it on P95 Blend
3. Crank up the CPU Freq, lower the CPU-NB and test on Blend again.
4. If both above steps pass, Crank them both up and test on Blend again.

If it was the 945Es,
Perform step 2, 3 and 4 above.

This shuld tell you what's up.... Let us know.


----------



## Formula7

My system is acting up. I just restarted to do some clocks and adjust settings in the bios. When the system started there was a loud sort of thud that came from my speakers. Now, every time I play sound the thud continually pulsates. I can only describe it as footsteps. I have no idea what it is. It might be the fact that I bought these speakers from Fry's and they were discounted due to the fact that they were returned, or maybe it was something I did in the bios? Anyhow, it's kinda driving me nuts. Can anyone help me out?

Also, btw, I plugged the speakers into my iPod and they worked fine, so I'm thinking it's the mobo...









Help! It's driving me insane!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quick random CPU question. Didn't want to start a new thread and you guys know everything.

Which is better and ofc







roof: as always

AMD Athlon II X4 620
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition

This is going into my cousins new computer who knows jack all about overclocking, so it will be staying standard (sorry i know, waste of a 550BE)


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So are you running a x2 Unlocked to x4 like in your other thread about this issue?

With that CPU (x2 550) you were testing in x4 mode with Prime95 only on Small FFt's... if you really wanted to test the stablility of it and it's OC while in x4 you should have tested differently. Just because it ran as a quad on small fft's doesn't mean that it's stable...

I googled it and I found a post that you made trying to selling a "945ES" for $150. You showed a pic of it but painted out the OPN. Why?

I couldn't find it on AMD's site. Or CPU World... What's up with that? Was it used when you got it?

I'm only asking as to know the whole story behind your situation to further help with the issue. You got your board back from RMA. Are the NB Temps lower now?

EDIT: okay I looked at both threads on this issue. my diagnosis....







)

For one, I would deffinitely get a larger power supply (the hint) 550 (IMO) is not enough for this setup... I would have at least a 700w. I have an 850w.

For two, you didn't test that 550 unlocked as a quad with prime95 in BLEND. That will stress the CPU, RAM and CPU-NB a lot!!! Blend will tell you if all three are stable "together"! Key word there. Small FFT's will tell you if your CPU OC, by itself, is stable. Small FFT tests don't stress much of anything other than the CPU Freq Clock (basically).

So, being that you were running a 550 as a quad, with a higher CPU-NB OC and didn't test on Blend, you couldn't have known that the CPU wasn't completely stable... hence, wondering WTH it was throwing that "secondary processor" error.

For two,

If you are having the same 550 issues but with that 945es, It's used (If that's true) and I wouldn't trust that it's completely stable or that it hasn't been abused... regardless of if it was purchased (or given to you) from a friend. You don't know for sure...

For three,

It very well could be the MoBo again. But chances are that it's one of the CPU's....

My Suggestion:

Whatever CPU it was,

If it was the 550,
1. Unlock it to a quad.
2. Crank up the CPU-NB and Test it on P95 Blend
3. Crank up the CPU Freq, lower the CPU-NB and test on Blend again.
4. If both above steps pass, Crank them both up and test on Blend again.

If it was the 945Es,
Perform step 2, 3 and 4 above.

This shuld tell you what's up.... Let us know.

I told you to google what an "Engineering Sample" is







....in short you can't just buy one from retail

And showing those numbers listed on top of the CPU which if you searched about ES CPU's you would know that they can tracs back to the exact department it came from and AMD loves to know if there CPU's are being leaked and by who

This is not the 550...the 550 was not unlockable PERIOD and this issue doesn't even relate to it in the slightest...i knew before i posted this that Small FFT's where not the end all be all of tests so thanks for finally answering my question as to if there is a better test

The NB temps and board are just fine as far as i can tell...really i don't believe the issue would lie in the board IMO...it could very well be though

As for my PSU it is more than enough for what i am doing...thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
My system is acting up. I just restarted to do some clocks and adjust settings in the bios. When the system started there was a loud sort of thud that came from my speakers. Now, every time I play sound the thud continually pulsates. I can only describe it as footsteps. I have no idea what it is. It might be the fact that I bought these speakers from Fry's and they were discounted due to the fact that they were returned, or maybe it was something I did in the bios? Anyhow, it's kinda driving me nuts. Can anyone help me out?

Also, btw, I plugged the speakers into my iPod and they worked fine, so I'm thinking it's the mobo...









Help! It's driving me insane!


Ahh bad news buddy its actually ghosts traveling through your fibre optics and then going into your ears. They are good ghosts though, just wanna have fun.

"OOOH Ghosts, just wanna have fuuun" (singing to the girls just wanna have fun song)

God im funny. Have you checked your drivers? How is it plugged in? 3.5mm jack? There are a few different drivers for sound for this board so just watch out. Perhaps there is a new version you should get. Or perhaps it is just the board, trying wiggling the jack around to get a better connection?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I told you to google what an "Engineering Sample" is







....in short you can't just buy one from retail

And showing those numbers listed on top of the CPU which if you searched about ES CPU's you would know that traces back to the exact department it came from and AMD loves to know if there CPU's are being leaked and by who

This is not the 550...the 550 was not unlockable PERIOD and this issue doesn't even relate to it in the slightest...i knew before i posted this that Small FFT's where not the end all be all of tests so thanks for finally answering my question as to if there is a better test

I think you just answered your own question. Its obviously a testing CPU, BL dude you got the crap one.

Go sell your setup and get an intel. Perhaps those kids might be more interested in your conversation.


----------



## Mastiffman

"_*I told you to google what an "Engineering Sample" is ....in short you can't just buy one from retail*_"

NOooooo, REALLY? That's kind of OBVIOUS! But thanks for pointing that out!??

"_*And showing those numbers listed on top of the CPU which if you searched about ES CPU's you would know that traces back to the exact department it came from and AMD loves to know if there CPU's are being leaked and by who*_."

K, Didn't know that...... Dualie Noted!!!

"_*This is not the 550...the 550 was not unlockable PERIOD and this issue doesn't even relate to it in the slightest.*_.."

For one, YOU even admitted in that "BSoD" thread that you had tested your 550 as a Quad!!!!! Ya Goof! lol
And Two, YOU said that you were having issues with GTA IV!!!! RIIIGHT??? Or don't you remember that you were using GTA IV as the program that you were using When you Discovered that your PC was Unstable... WOW...

"_*I knew before I posted this that Small FFT's where not the end all be all of tests so thanks for finally answering my question as to if there is a better test*_."

Okay, great SMART*SS!!! You're LUCKY I'm even still conversing about this.

Actually I'm done now though. Good luck on that POS 945ES you got. That's probably WHY you have it and that "person" that you got it from got "Rid of it".... You know the saying though...

"One mans trash is another mans treasure"

I think that you need to stop Playing GTA IV. Judging by your Attitude, it's having an affect on your mental status, causing an *inability to socialize properly*...

Anarchy,

With his mouth (well, fingers) I don't think that even INTELLituby's would be able to handle him... Sorry... lol- I just thought of that word!

Hey IF you're OCing, that can mess up all kinds of wierd!!! I think that it can even cause "Ghosting" in your speakers...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
"_*I told you to google what an "Engineering Sample" is ....in short you can't just buy one from retail*_"

NOooooo, REALLY? That's kind of OBVIOUS! But thanks for pointing that out!??

"_*And showing those numbers listed on top of the CPU which if you searched about ES CPU's you would know that traces back to the exact department it came from and AMD loves to know if there CPU's are being leaked and by who*_."

K, Didn't know that...... Dualie Noted!!!

"_*This is not the 550...the 550 was not unlockable PERIOD and this issue doesn't even relate to it in the slightest.*_.."

For one, YOU even admitted in that "BSoD" thread that you had tested your 550 as a Quad!!!!! Ya Goof! lol
And Two, YOU said that you were having issues with GTA IV!!!! RIIIGHT??? Or don't you remember that you were using GTA IV as the program that you were using When you Discovered that your PC was Unstable... WOW...

"_*I knew before I posted this that Small FFT's where not the end all be all of tests so thanks for finally answering my question as to if there is a better test*_."

Okay, great SMART*SS!!! You're LUCKY I'm even still conversing about this.

Actually I'm done now though. Good luck on that POS 945ES you got. That's probably you have it and that "person" that you got it from got 'Rid of it"....

I think that you need to stop Playing GTA IV. Judging by your Attitude, it's having an affect on your mental status, causing an *inability to socialize properly*...

Anarchy,

With his mouth (well, fingers) I don't think that even INTELLituby's would be able to handle him... Sorry... lol- I just thought of that word!

How old are you?

Can you show me where in the BSOD thread i mentioned the 550...

You had to ask me why you couldn't find my CPU at CPU world or amd's site...yet you say "NOooooo, REALLY? That's kind of OBVIOUS! But thanks for pointing that out!??"







is there something i am missing?

Quote:

Okay, great SMART*SS!!!
Now isn't that just the pot calling the kettle black...

Quote:

YOU said that you were having issues with GTA IV!!!! RIIIGHT??? Or don't you remember that you were using GTA IV as the program that you were using When you Discovered that your PC was Unstable... WOW...
If you are trying to say that i deemed my 945 ES unstable with GTA IV are you reading any of this? if you think its something to do with the 550 are you reading any of this?

From what i can tell you don't really seem to have anything to offer as a solution...

I am having to walk your through this and getting nothing more than a feeble opinion that my PSU isn't strong enough...i am surprised it didn't take longer to find something to test out the CPU with


----------



## XAnarchy

LOL PWNED! Nice work mastiff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Quick random CPU question. Didn't want to start a new thread and you guys know everything.

Which is better and ofc







roof: as always

AMD Athlon II X4 620
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition

This is going into my cousins new computer who knows jack all about overclocking, so it will be staying standard (sorry i know, waste of a 550BE)

Any word on this?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
How old are you?

Can you show me where in the BSOD thread i mentioned the 550...

You had to ask me why you couldn't find my CPU at CPU world or amd's site...yet you say "NOooooo, REALLY? That's kind of OBVIOUS! But thanks for pointing that out!??"







is there something i am missing? a bit hypocritical are we?

If you are trying to say that i deemed my 945 ES unstable with GTA IV are you reading any of this? if you think its something to do with the 550 are you reading any of this?

for someone with such a snappy tounge and that weak attempt at correcting my grammar you should take a hard look are yours as well

QQ less about grammar and worry more about selling it and getting an intel.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
QQ less about grammar and worry more about selling it and getting an intel.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
LOL PWNED! Nice work mastiff

Any word on this?

Thanks for trolling kiddy...get the 620 X4 since he won't be overclocking...i'd secretly boost its core/nb up a bit though and get ATLEAST 3Ghz on the core....really what does he do? just browsing or does he occasionally do CPU intensive tasks?

I didn't come here for a debate on grammar or to teach Mastiff how to deal with a post on the internet etc etc can we all just grow up now...

I am currently blending on prime 95 and will leave it going till i wake up...this i useful to check out my OC finally but it still has nothing to do with GTA IV if its unstable at stock clocks on my system

So far no other games / applications have had a problem with my CPU...if i can pass the most strenuous CPU tests what is it GTA IV could be doing to cause the crash...

And it being an ES doesn't mean anything...ES CPU's from the Phenom II series are out and about working fine for there owners

I also just found this freaking thread and that drives another nail in the coffin of my CPU being the issue...

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?...&mpage=1#26220


----------



## Mastiffman

"_*Can you show me where in the BSOD thread i mentioned the 550...*_"

Here is the link... it's funny because you used the phrase "when running as a quad" which says to me that you have a choice of running it as a quad or not...

Maybe I took it the wrong way...

"_*You had to ask me why you couldn't find my CPU at CPU world or amd's site...yet you say "NOooooo, REALLY? That's kind of OBVIOUS! But thanks for pointing that out!??" is there something i am missing?*_"

"NOooooo, REALLY?" was AFTER you told me to look it up. I did and read the posts... hence, NOOOOO REALLY?

"_*Now isn't that just the pot calling the kettle black...*_
"*can we all just grow up now...*"

He Started it!!!!!!!! LOLOLOL just kidding!!!

"_*If you are trying to say that i deemed my 945 ES unstable with GTA IV are you reading any of this? if you think its something to do with the 550 are you reading any of this?*_"

"_*From what i can tell you don't really seem to have anything to offer as a solution...*_"

I told you to do the tests! report back in the AM with the results. Now like I said, make sure that you test CPU freq by itself, OCed. Same for the CPU-NB. then Test both OCed together. All tests should be Prime95 Blend tests.

Once we hear back from you on these results we'll take it from there....

"_*i am surprised it didn't take longer to find something to test out the CPU with*_"

too tired to think about that..... I'll read the link tomorrow... I was only referring to GTA because you said that it crashed while playing it. So i used that as a reference to the other thread as a common association...

Anarchy, as far as tha CPU for your cousin....

620 = x4 @ 2.6ghz @ 95W with ONLY 2Mb of L2
550 = x2 @ 3.1GHz @ 80W with a BIG 6Mb of L3

My reasoning is that they will only be perfomring mild tasks. no need for a Quad.

I think that the 550 is *wiser.*

1. It's only 80w= Lower power consumption... Potentially?
2. It's Freq. is Much Higher. (400mhz)
3. It's Cashe is Way Better!!!
4. There's a C3 Version (Kind of Future proofed for Ram if he goes in that direction)
5. Possible to unlock to x4. Maybe...

Still it will be a faster CPU...


----------



## maslaten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Check that link again! I changed it! Youmight have to refresh your screen to show the "revised" post being that I realized a bit late that you were referring to hardware, not software...

Make sure that you go back and select the link in MY post... otherwose it will take you to the wrong page. Sorry for the confusion!?


I saw and thank you, sir. And by the way, that is a beautiful Mastiff


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


"_*Can you show me where in the BSOD thread i mentioned the 550...*_"

Here is the link... it's funny because you used the phrase "when running as a quad" which says to me that you have a choice of running it as a quad or not...

Maybe I took it the wrong way...


You did take it the wrong way...i was referring to my 945 ES throughout that entire thread

Still working with this oc


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I just OC my motherboard for the first time to 3.8GHz. Haven't stress tested it yet. Those who have the same board says 1.40v might not be enough to run stable... So I'm looking for BSOD when I load the cpu.

Testing now...

Results> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829287

No BSODs

Load max temps were 52c


Just ran OCCT to check my overclock stability. I got an error..










This is a neat fast program, prime95 didn't show this error.

I'm going to bump the voltage and try again.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay, let us know Toxic!

rewind,

Well just does "When running as a quad mean then???" And dopamin even referred to a 550 that he ran on this same baird as a Comparison, to your situation....


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Okay, let us know Toxic!

rewind,

Well just does "When running as a quad mean then???" And dopamin even referred to a 550 that he ran on this same baird as a Comparison, to your situation....

I just don't understand how you can't get this...when you have a quad core CPU you can disable cores....i can run my quad as a quad or as a tri core or as a dual core or as a single core CPU

If you plan on trying to help me i suggest you thoroughly read the link i posted above out of the EVGA forums

As for Dopamine...if you read through the thread you would understand that it doesn't matter what CPU he is referring to but we are discussing NB voltages and temperatures...he mentions it since i am too running a quad core CPU and that shouldn't have much to do with NB temps


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Id return the chip 1st..


Could you help me understand why the CPU? Even after 2 Prime95 passes and that night I checked each single core?

Im flashing to Bios 1.6 and will be playing around. You dont suppose I just have to many volts to something?

My Hyper transport sync is set at Auto, would it hurt to turn it down or off?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay, let us know Toxic!


so far it doesn't look good. I went from 1.42v to 1.48v, bumping up one notch at a time and got an error on one of the cores each time.

I notice the error happen faster which each volt bump...

Could I be given it too much juice, or should I keep going?


----------



## phaseshift

well I pulled the trigger on thie mobo a couple hours ago..hopefully I won't run into a bad one


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


so far it doesn't look good. I went from 1.42v to 1.48v, bumping up one notch at a time and got an error on one of the cores each time.

I notice the error happen faster which each volt bump...

Could I be given it too much juice, or should I keep going?


 Is this a new overclock you're working on? (sorry been out of the loop for a few days).

OCCT is great and all, but somethings wrong with it. Every time I run it, it shuts down because one of my cores supposedly hit 200C







. Which is total BS because I have made coretemp refresh every ms and it never has reported a time spike of any sort.

So for overall system stability I run prime blend for 8 hours. If it's stable for that long, it's stable enough for me.

And what kind of temps are you seeing under load? Remember these CPUs like cold better than volts.


----------



## Mastiffman

Rewind,

I understand that the 550 was just a comparison AND that one can run a quad core as such. if it doesn't have issues on any other Game then waht's big dam deal? Get rid of the GTA IV Game.

DID YOU EVER RUN THE BLEND TESTS LIKE I RECOMMENDED? IF NOT, then verything else aside, you are wasting time B****ing about things. If you want to try and get somwhere, then lets. If not, I'm done talking about it and trying to help you.

Black,
"_*these CPUs like cold better than volts*_."

Isn't that because of the 45Nm technology? I thought that I read that somewhere...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I linked to a thread for a reason

Refresh yourself

Edit: well after disabling my 3rd core and testing GTA IV and then doing that to my 2nd core i haven't had GTA IV crash as a tri core either time i played....so we could assume that means its not one of my cores that is failing...this is sounding less and less like its my CPU


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Or he could of read my post or clicked the link?







unless he would like me to quote the entire thread right here he can click the link and read









Update: Just failed as a tri core now as well...i was running fine for 20 mins as a tri core in GTA IV and decided to tool around and set GTA IV's graphics ALL to the max...failed within 2 mins of driving around

I am going to run a few other titles but so far out of Rainbow six vegas 2 and americas army the only thing thats failed is GTA IV....again it is the most stressful game i play...how possible would it be for GTA IV to find a fault in my system compared to prime 95?

I have only ran Prime 95 on small FFT so far...are there any other tests that are worth checking out?

This is so annoying


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
So defensive of him







if he want's to correct himself and say that he was half asleep when he posted then let him...from what i can see he didn't want to put the effort in and check out the link

And i have already read through that thread and similar threads (recited in my original post above...did you read it







)

I am not yet to agree with it being the CPU since i haven't seen ONE instance of it happening on Phenom II and i actually just noticed this







but there systems in general are not stable (mine is) they can toy with a SINGLE core of there CPU and stop the BSOD whilst my problem persists after i have tested each of my cores in GTA IV so its not an issue with any of my cores

Really i didn't even have to delve into the GTA IV issue with that...there systems are not load stable as a quad core stock or overclocked...still possible for the issue to lye in my CPU but IMO its quite unlikely at this point

I won't nitpick about how thorough you must have been when gathering your hypothesis for the issue....well hey i came to the same conclusion when i first hit that thread up and thats where i got the idea that disabling cores might solve the issue

I dunno...i think its really going to come down to hardware since i haven't found ANY info dealing with this BSOD or anyone else having this happen under GTA IV....

I have no idea what GTA IV could be taxing on my system thats causing the BSOD but it seems it is...


First when I posted you had not yet edited your post to include the link.

Second I would appreciate it if you did not quote the whole thread and clutter up this wonderful clubs thread.

Third I was half asleep but that was not the issue.

Now to get down to helping you.......

I agree that it seems as tho your cpu is fine. If one of the cores were bad the BSOD's would only go away when that core was disabled.
Does this only happen in GTA?(I admit that I did not read every word of your thread or the posts in here as your quite annoyed me. So if you did say just please say again.)
If this only happens in GTA is it a genuine copy? (not pirate) The next thing I would do is reinstall GTA and see if that fixes it.

ALSO please quit abusing the members of this thread they are trying to help you and if you feel that we are failing then please go elsewhere with out abusing us more.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
so far it doesn't look good. I went from 1.42v to 1.48v, bumping up one notch at a time and got an error on one of the cores each time.

I notice the error happen faster which each volt bump...

Could I be given it too much juice, or should I keep going?

Keep going as you are no where near the 1.65 redline.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Could you help me understand why the CPU? Even after 2 Prime95 passes and that night I checked each single core?

Im flashing to Bios 1.6 and will be playing around. You dont suppose I just have to many volts to something?

My Hyper transport sync is set at Auto, would it hurt to turn it down or off?

I dont think its your bios because you were at 1.4 and have the same problems at 1.7. Im biased about the c2 stepping i had a bad one so i figure you might have one also. On the other had since you cant duplicate your error over and over like i could with mine it could be the motherboard. If you have the money id buy another chip and run it and if all is fine return the first chip, thats what i did. Or even buy another motherboard to test but if you have no clue if its ur mobo cpu or ram honestly i would return it all.
Hyper transport at auto is fine and i dont think you are over volting the cpu since you are having the same errors at 100% stock settings.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Is this a new overclock you're working on? (sorry been out of the loop for a few days).

OCCT is great and all, but somethings wrong with it. Every time I run it, it shuts down because one of my cores supposedly hit 200C







. Which is total BS because I have made coretemp refresh every ms and it never has reported a time spike of any sort.

So for overall system stability I run prime blend for 8 hours. If it's stable for that long, it's stable enough for me.

And what kind of temps are you seeing under load? Remember these CPUs like cold better than volts.

OCCT is too sensitive. I went back to stock settings to make sure it wasn't the program before trying anymore... sure enough I get the same core errors with no overclock.

I'm going back to prime95.


----------



## Chopxsticks

@dir_d
I can force the hyper transport sync flood error while playing Dragon Age Origins and tabing in and out of my game to read forums, that will almost 100% of the time crash my pc and give me the error.

Is newegg cool with RMA'ing everything you just purchased







cuss that would be nice.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Black, 
"_*these CPUs like cold better than volts*_."

Isn't that because of the 45Nm technology? I thought that I read that somewhere...


 As far as I know that is the cause. With the ever shrinking die sizes electromigration becomes an issue. AFAIK, keeping the CPU cold really helps keep the electrons where they're supposed to be.

Electromigration is also the reason it is important to _KNOW_ that your overclock is stable, electromigration can and will cause permanent failure.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


As far as I know that is the cause. With the ever shrinking die sizes electromigration becomes an issue. AFAIK, keeping the CPU cold really helps keep the electrons where they're supposed to be.

Electromigration is also the reason it is important to _KNOW_ that your overclock is stable, electromigration can and will cause permanent failure.


That has got to be the best way I have heard it put!


----------



## Chopxsticks

does Bios v1.6 not tell you what caused your pc to crash? I ask because I just flashed to 1.6 and tried to play my game again when my PC went white screen this time (pleasant change from the all black) and then my pc crashed and I had to reboot.


----------



## Mastiffman

Question,

Does anyone have any idea Why I wouldn't be able to flash my BIOS but MSI would. Tech support said that they use a machine. I sent my motherbosrd to MSI last Tuesday and just received it today. I stuck it all together and low and behold I STILL had the same BIOS on it.


----------



## mduclow

What was up with that guy? You two (Eclipse and Mastiff) really showed more restraint than I may have offered! 
Generally, if you need help, you ask nice.

Well, I'm still waiting for MicroCenter to get in the C3, Now they're saying next week... *sigh*, I hope so.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


@dir_d 
I can force the hyper transport sync flood error while playing Dragon Age Origins and tabing in and out of my game to read forums, that will almost 100% of the time crash my pc and give me the error.

Is newegg cool with RMA'ing everything you just purchased







cuss that would be nice.


Sounds to me like the Core is iffy...it can compute big numbers on at a time but when it needs to multitask its crashing....It could also be the IMC...I just think you got a bum chip
Side note i returned my memory(9-9-9 RipJaws) and chip(965 c2) for a full refund to newegg after having it for 25days.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Question,

Does anyone have any idea Why I wouldn't be able to flash my BIOS but MSI would. Tech support said that they use a machine. I sent my motherbosrd to MSI last Tuesday and just received it today. I stuck it all together and low and behold I STILL had the same BIOS on it.


You got ur mem stick formatted with fat32 and the bios is in the base of the flash drive on partition 0?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Question,

Does anyone have any idea Why I wouldn't be able to flash my BIOS but MSI would. Tech support said that they use a machine. I sent my motherbosrd to MSI last Tuesday and just received it today. I stuck it all together and low and behold I STILL had the same BIOS on it.

Tech support is lying kinda. The GD70 does not have a removable bios chip so the usual machine way is out. but they may have some sort of setup where they contact the chip pins and flash that way.

On another note I would call and complain if the bios is the same and they were supposed to change it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
What was up with that guy? You two (Eclipse and Mastiff) really showed more restraint than I may have offered!
Generally, if you need help, you ask nice.

Marc

I agree but I try to give at least one answer before I write them off. In this case tho I felt that what I said was warranted.


----------



## Chopxsticks

thanks dir_d I am running memtest atm, I would really like to figure out if SOMETHING I purchased is ok to keep, I feel wrong for RMA'ing everything cuss i cant get it to work =/

Im sure its alot to do with me not knowing what im doing, but I dont see why I am only crashing during video games, but I can do anything else with this PC.

on a side note... what would be ideal settings that I should put into the bios, I think im forgetting to put volts into something while other stuff is too high or something


----------



## dir_d

You shouldnt have to touch anything for it to run at stock, if you do i think thats bad quality of some part and should be replaced.


----------



## Chopxsticks

ah, so with everything on auto my pc should work fine?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
ah, so with everything on auto my pc should work fine?

yes...and you should be able to set ur ram timing to what they say they can run ie [email protected] 1600 . The memory should run at 7-7-7-21 or [email protected] at the frequency of 1600mhz


----------



## Chopxsticks

so this is my first time RMA'ing things, what should I tell new egg? product does not work out of the box?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
ah, so with everything on auto my pc should work fine?

Well... you may need to manually set ram settings, like volts and timings, and usually some amount of extra SB volts usually helps a bit.

But otherwise auto settings on just about everything else should be fine for stock speeds.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
so this is my first time RMA'ing things, what should I tell new egg? product does not work out of the box?

Tell them the truth..Your system is stock and still crashing you are not sure what piece it is so you are RMAing it all or you think its the mobo so you are going to return that or you think its the chip...you get the picture.


----------



## Chopxsticks

think I should RMA the ram as well?


----------



## dir_d

Not if you ran a mem test and it passed.


----------



## dir_d

You can run S&M that will test the CPU and RAM but not the IMC...then you can run prime again for the IMC aka blend test. If it goes blank and just reboots and it shows no errors that means your chip is unstable. but if errors pop up it can be your ram or IMC.


----------



## Chopxsticks

im confused, I also ran Prime95 twice once at 9 hours and once at 13 hours and passed both those... but my CPU could still be bad?

*EDIT* also would like to say thank you for your patience with my constant postings. I appreciate it. This is the 3rd pc I have built and the first time I have had issues like this =/


----------



## dir_d

something is unstable i dont have any ways to test your mobo except buy another one from a store check it out then return it.


----------



## mduclow

@Chopxsticks - forgive me, please, what's the main issue again? It is causing problems when you alt+tab in games? Is that it? Or are there other issues as well, like random reboots, won't pass stress tests (I know you have passed blend for 9 & 13 hrs at a time), or crashes/freezes during specific things.

This discussion has crossed so many pages, I forgot exactly what the issue was.

If it's just the game and alt+tab'ing then have you considered a corrupt install or game itself (it can corrupt even after it has been used fine in the past, maybe the original issue has caused a corrupted install).

I'm asking because sometimes maybe we get a bit focused on specific hardware pieces, when it may be something else, non-hardware. Have you considered that side of it? Maybe we should pursue it for a bit.

Video card has been used in a previous system without issues, correct? Are you overclocking the card?

Do these issues happen with the RAM @1066, loose timings?

It might be helpful to us all if we could get a quick/brief recap of original issue, any new issues, and all attempts to resolve, all in one post.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


im confused, I also ran Prime95 twice once at 9 hours and once at 13 hours and passed both those... but my CPU could still be bad?

*EDIT* also would like to say thank you for your patience with my constant postings. I appreciate it. This is the 3rd pc I have built and the first time I have had issues like this =/


It depends on what test you did in prime. If you ran the blend then I would think that the cpu is fine, as that one will test the IMC and the cores.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


i dont have any ways to test your mobo except buy another one from a store check it out then return it.


Please do not recommend this. I dont want you to get into trouble.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@Chopxsticks - forgive me, please, what's the main issue again? It is causing problems when you alt+tab in games? Is that it? Or are there other issues as well, like random reboots, won't pass stress tests (I know you have passed blend for 9 & 13 hrs at a time), or crashes/freezes during specific things.

This discussion has crossed so many pages, I forgot exactly what the issue was.

If it's just the game and alt+tab'ing then have you considered a corrupt install or game itself (it can corrupt even after it has been used fine in the past, maybe the original issue has caused a corrupted install).

I'm asking because sometimes maybe we get a bit focused on specific hardware pieces, when it may be something else, non-hardware. Have you considered that side of it? Maybe we should pursue it for a bit.

Video card has been used in a previous system without issues, correct? Are you overclocking the card?

Do these issues happen with the RAM @1066, loose timings?

It might be helpful to us all if we could get a quick/brief recap of original issue, any new issues, and all attempts to resolve, all in one post.

Marc


Great Idea!


----------



## Chopxsticks

@Mduclow
I'll try and sum this up







Im still getting very random Hyper transport Sync flood sync errors. Some times I can play all night, then sometimes im hit with them back to back. They do happen almost automatically when I tab out and back in.

I have re-installed the game in question twice. It also ran perfectly fine in my previous build with the same GPU.

All settings are stock, save the few volts masstiffman suggested for my NB. (I was crashing out of every 3dmark06) With his few suggested volts I started passing 3dmark.

RMA has been confirmed from Newegg so my stuff is going into boxes tomorrow.


----------



## mduclow

what's your power supply?

... and this is the only issue, playing the game? Isn't happening when surfing the net or anything else?


----------



## Chopxsticks

700W Tagen,
and ya so far no problems aside from playing my video game. Though its all I have done with this PC, played some league of legends and it was fine. I'll reinstall the game again play with ram at 8-8-8-20 1066, and see what happens.

*EDIT* Oh the pain....
So I just tried to re-install my game and my PC crashed... Does bios v1.6 not tell you the error that crashed your PC like v1.7 does?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
700W Tagen,
and ya so far no problems aside from playing my video game. Though its all I have done with this PC, played some league of legends and it was fine. I'll reinstall the game again play with ram at 8-8-8-20 1066, and see what happens.

*EDIT* Oh the pain....
So I just tried to re-install my game and my PC crashed... Does bios v1.6 not tell you the error that crashed your PC like v1.7 does?

Not sure about the error codes/bios.

Try the re-install, but it's probably going to be more of an "Ok, it's not that either."

This is a bit of an odd one. Hope your rma's take care of it for you.

BTW, I've had install disks go bad on me, probably not the issue, but could be one more thing to eliminate from the choices of what it could be.


----------



## Chopxsticks

changing my Ram to 1066 seems to cause my game to crash. crashed trying to install, then installed it and crashed trying to exit. my DRAM volts is set to 1.65


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


DID YOU EVER RUN THE BLEND TESTS LIKE I RECOMMENDED?


A blend test won't matter if i am crashing at stock settings....i am easily 2 hours stable with blend at my overclocked settings and am now running OCCT/Linpack and Core Damage for some thorough testing.....this isn't a clock stability issue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Now to get down to helping you.......

I agree that it seems as tho your cpu is fine. If one of the cores were bad the BSOD's would only go away when that core was disabled. 
Does this only happen in GTA?(I admit that I did not read every word of your thread or the posts in here as your quite annoyed me. So if you did say just please say again.) 
If this only happens in GTA is it a genuine copy? (not pirate) The next thing I would do is reinstall GTA and see if that fixes it.

ALSO please quit abusing the members of this thread they are trying to help you and if you feel that we are failing then please go elsewhere with out abusing us more.


Sorry about all the quoting but the little dog guy seemed to just not be getting it







and i am just not impressed when some guy is telling me i should bow down yadda yadda...

Here is the EVGA thread i have found of interest https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?...&mpage=1#26220

As i mentioned i would expect it to be a core issue if it didn't happen after i disabled my cores but it persists







...i lowered my GPU clock and it still happens so that somewhat disapproves the EVGA thread i found and posted awhile back...i am going to throw my 4850 in and see what happens

This hasn't happened in ANY other title from America's Army 3 to Grid to Rainbow six vegas 2.....stress testing as mentioned is rock solid as well

It really is sounding like a driver issue

This is a genuine copy and i have reinstalled the game several times as well as running it with the latest patchs

I am going to do a bit of school work and let this Core Damage app run for an hour or two more before i switch out to the 4850


----------



## mduclow

@ Chopxsticks - Are the timings all on auto? That is a bit weird, though, especially since it only happens when playing this game.

Have you tried playing other games to see if the issue continues?

Just trying to eliminate as many possibilities as we can.

Hate for you to go through the RMA process and only be hoping ro resolve the issue.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Sorry about all the quoting but *the little dog guy* seemed to just not be getting it







and i am just not impressed when some guy is telling me i should bow down yadda yadda...


Not a very nice thing to say when you are soliciting help.

Good luck resolving your issues.


----------



## Rewindlabs

I agree i agree but as aggressive as he was acting he shouldn't expect better....he didn't really seem to be getting the issue though(Seriously) so lets see what eclipse thinks

I am not here to stir anything up but there is a limit to the BS i can deal with

I've offered quite a bit of help in the past (mostly on other forums) and it takes patience and understanding not to get tweaked and go off on someone...if you can't control yourself you shouldn't offer help


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@ Chopxsticks - Are the timings all on auto? That is a bit weird, though, especially since it only happens when playing this game.

Have you tried playing other games to see if the issue continues?

Just trying to eliminate as many possibilities as we can.

Hate for you to go through the RMA process and only be hoping ro resolve the issue.


So this one is new..., I tried to play League of Legends and my PC completly shut down, lights and everything...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


So this one is new..., I tried to play League of Legends and my PC completly shut down, lights and everything...


Starting to sound like a power supply issue. How many amps on the 12v rails on that supply? If it's 40 or more, it should be enough.

Can you borrow a friends power supply, with at least 40 amps on the 12v rail/s, and test with it?


----------



## Chopxsticks

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817811008
This PSU

Would it also cause the Hyper Transport Sync errors I am getting?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I agree i agree but as aggressive as he was acting he shouldn't expect better....he didn't really seem to be getting the issue though(Seriously) so lets see what eclipse thinks

I am not here to stir anything up but there is a limit to the BS i can deal with


Sorry dude, but you did start it....

You came off as arrogant and aggressive. We (being most others not I) have tried to help you, but you throw it back in our faces as if we're ******ed. "The little dog man" isn't the only one to point out how much of an ******* you are.


----------



## Mastiffman

"_*A blend test won't matter if I am crashing at stock settings.*_.."

Question:

So the system is crashing at stock settings, ONLY in GTA IV? I'm way past the immaturity that cuased the issue between us before... I don't have time for it.

Comment:

If it were my PC, I would set _stable_ stock settings and STILL test with prime95 on Blend... Reason being this. BLEND test the CPU and IMC together. If you are/were overclocking and things run supposedly stable for over two hours in Blend, that doesn't men that something didn't get damaged (i.e. like the IMC).

Forgive me if I seemed to have missed something but you have posted way to much for someone to go back and search through 7-8 pages of bickering. That being said, if you set stock settings and it passed on prime95 blend overnight or even for 24hours. the I would think that it is Game related. Once again frogive me if seems that I'm missing something. I'm just trying to help deal with your issue at hand. Please be patient...

Have you tried searching the Game Forums to see if anyone is having any similiar issues with the game on a similiar setup?

Chops,

If you passed all cores on blend for 9+ and 13+ hours I "Wouldn't think" that it was the chip.... BUT, I'm starting to have my doubts about the IMC's in the C2's...

I received my MoBo from MSI RMA today, to my surprise a day Early, So props to MSI for that. Well maybe that was FedEx. Regardless...

I'm still having issue trying to clock my Ram past 1640Mhz on post. WhenI first goth the Chip I could max out at 1697Mhz. So it seems that there may be some degradation there... Now I'm getting ramdom shutoff's (Compmlete power loss to the PC) if I have to many things overvolted... So I'm not sure what's going on...

I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not but while my MoBo was at MSI. I installed a 939 Setup usingf the same case, Watercooling system AND PSU. THAT setup was getting Radom Shutoff's as well... Does this sound like a similiar syptom to anyone?

P.S. I want to offer my apologies to everyone for my postings. I'm better than that, I should've known better than to let myself become annoyed...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817811008
This PSU

Would it also cause the Hyper Transport Sync errors I am getting?

I dont know the quality of that Powersupply but do you have any friends that you could take you computer to and see if it is the PSU?


----------



## Chopxsticks

I have one in my old rig that is less watts but I can tear it out tomorrow and see. Only problem is the MSI board has an that 8 pin power slot up there next to the CPU and I think my other power supply only has a 4 pin


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
....

All i can see you are doing is making some trollish intel comments about my hardware and stating your opinion that you think its a bad cpu....oh thats what passes off as help









Mastiff came off to me as clearly arrogant and aggressive as well so its on both of us that this little argument occurred...just because you want to side with him doesn't make his comments any less aggressive or arrogant or childish...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
....

I feel you started it but as to who did it is just an opinion...i am not one to argue over the internet and its one of the main reasons i never join any discussions between systems/brands or the like...everyone wants to start a fight and always be right not to mention everyone always wants to jump to the conclusion that you are trying to be rude and start something as well...i to do not have the time or want to deal with the stress of bickering on the internet

I never said i wasn't going to further test blend and i know that it should be ran just like any other stability test so i will be continuing the run soon enough...it is commonly ruled out though that as long as you don't crash within the first few hours the overclock is decently stable...so after i didn't crash in Prime 95 i decided to test out a few other tests i have on hand

From what i have found googling NO one has had this problem relating to GTA IV...i am about to install modern warfare 2 and see if i get the BSOD there(make sure to read the EVGA link i posted) to see whats up...if i fail that i will have to compare systems with that guy from the EVGA thread


----------



## maslaten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
"_*A blend test won't matter if I am crashing at stock settings.*_.."

I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not but while my MoBo was at MSI. I installed a 939 Setup usingf the same case, Watercooling system AND PSU. THAT setup was getting Radom Shutoff's as well... Does this sound like a similiar syptom to anyone?


That sounds like a PSU issue just my 2-cents worth lol


----------



## Mastiffman

I'm sorry but you are totally here to argue. You keep bringing S**T back up and dragging it out. Look at this post YOU made...

"_*He edited the title before you posted...i would say "nice try ass" but you didn't know...

Edit: I don't believe that...it can't be right since i am never wrong*_!"

YOU are clearly the arrogant one!

If I came off aggressive, maybe it's becaue I get so SICK of [email protected]@T's like you thinking that they can just go around the internet a talk smack like you do and everyone has to DEAL with it. It's Very clear that you are NOT wanted on this thread... Everyone just make sure to ignore this Fruit Cake from this post forward and maybe we'll get lucky and He'll just slime his way over to another thread and leave ours well enough alone!

That's another thing. ALL THAT YOU DO IS POST ON TONS of thread ALL day long. Why do you go out and "TRY" to get a girl friend or something... Or are you not that type!!!!

Get lost Gommer!!!

Sorry if any "others" that post on this thread take offense to this. It's not aimed toward you at all. JUST HIM. Reply to him if you like but keep in mind, that's like talking to the kid, in grade school that smelled like pee. They'll just keep coming back over to talk to you, not having a clue!!!!


----------



## dir_d

You made Masstiff RAGE







You did what you could Mastiff its ok lets focus on helping others just like you helped me.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Yes, so the MSI board is 8 pin power? is there another spot to power on this mobo, maybe I missed it?

anyone want to trade a 700W tagen for something Modular?







my cable management in this case is really bad


----------



## mav2000

No.,..u need an 8 pin....I think u can use the 4 pin as well, but that would lead to less efficient voltage on loads or something like that.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Also is it normal that when I push the clear CMOS and start my pc, it tells me CMOS is not right and wont start my PC up unless I go into BIOS?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


A blend test won't matter if i am crashing at stock settings....i am easily 2 hours stable with blend at my overclocked settings and am now running OCCT/Linpack and Core Damage for some thorough testing.....this isn't a clock stability issue



Rewind, 2 hours of prime is hardly an indication of stability. Ideally you'd let it run for 12. 
The reason why it is important to let it run for so long is that is the clocks on the CPU itself begin to get out of sync with each other. And that will usually lead to instability and blue screens. Also, when installing any sort of system files like drivers and such it is _highly_ recommended that you do this at stock settings, that way there's no possibility of corruption during installation. I've had experience with this first hand when trying to install my XFi.

At your overclocked settings, run prime for at least 8 hours. If you get no errors, then you should be OK. But as I mentioned before, the longer you let it run, the better.

I read your other post about trying to play MW2 and you getting a BSOD. What is the failure code that you're getting?

Regarding OCCT, myself right along with others have run into issues with it misreporting failures and temperatures. I have found S&M and prime to be the best stress tests out there. 
As others have mentioned, S&M will test each component individually, whereas prime will test the system as a whole.

Also, I believe that you and Mastiff should put your petty squabble behind you. Both of you should treat others the way you'd like to be treated.

Good luck with your overclock. Report back after you've run prime for at least 8 hours.


----------



## Mastiffman

My old asus board had the EZ plug for extra voltage for the PCI slots in case the GPU did have a power plug...

I don't know what's going on with this thing. It's running fine now. @

CPU 3510 (270*13 @ 1.45v) 24*C idle
NB 2700 (270x 10) @ 1.4v and* 45*C* I was at 50-51 before at the same voltage... 
Ram @ 1440 7-7-7-24-31-1T @ 2.0v I should lower that! lol
HT @ 2430 (270x9)
moBo Temp is 32.

So things seem fine for now... Going to run some blend. Played BF2142 for a bit and it was flawless... Should be though...

Chops,

"_*Also is it normal that when I push the clear CMOS and start my pc, it tells me CMOS is not right and wont start my PC up unless I go into BIOS*_?" 
Yes! That normal.

Black , I tried but like I said, I'm done. He won't stop though... That's his thing... Check his name.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Also is it normal that when I push the clear CMOS and start my pc, it tells me CMOS is not right and wont start my PC up unless I go into BIOS?


 Yes that is normal.


----------



## Mastiffman

So what does everyone run as far as PSU Brand, #of Rails and Amperage for their Phenom setups?

I'm curious...

I have RaidMax 850w 4 rails at 20Amps. Moduler wires except the 24pin and 8pin(2x4) connectors...


----------



## Chopxsticks

mastiff how do you get 7-7-7 timing on your ram...lowest I got was 8-8-11-24

I dont know what im doing mind you.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193

This is my ram

right now cpu-z tells me NB freq of 2000.3MHz
DRAM frew of 666.7
FSB : DRAM 3:10
then its 9-9-9-24-33-1T

Im running that Tagen 700W I won at PDXLAN, I linked it a few posts back. wires dont bend well, non modular, makes me drink whisky...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


So what does everyone run as far as PSU Brand, #of Rails and Amperage for their Phenom setups?

I'm curious...

I have RaidMax 850w 4 rails at 20Amps. Moduler wires except the 24pin and 8pin(2x4) connectors...



I run a PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750w quad non modular (black of course). 60 Amps on a single rail.

I realized a long time ago that a high quality power supply can and will limit your overclock. Cheaply built power supplies have very poor voltage regulation, granted the motherboard has its own voltage regulators, but it can only smooth out so much bad input.


----------



## Mastiffman

LOL- mmmm Wisky!!! lol

Ah, I just poped them in and ran them. What I will do if I'm having trouble is Up the Dram voltage. Also make one change at a time can help. Like lowering the tras on both DT0 and DCT1, then reboot. Go right back into BIOS and change the next setting. It's kind of like walking them down... And when you finally get to the place you want to be and reboots fine, let her go into the OS. Make sure the SPD's in CPU-Z support CL7. They should. Mine go all the way to CL5... I've had them there too!

but don't be affraid to give the Ram some volts. Good quality Ram can normally take it.

Tighter timings will require a bit more volts also. Just like runing them at higher clocks with looser timings or stock.


----------



## Mastiffman

Thanks Black! What do you think about Raidmax? Heard any bad reviews on them?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Oh dumb question, how important is it to ground the PSU? I only ask because I completely powder coated my case white and im not sure... maybe im not fully grounded?


----------



## Mastiffman

Good question. I may be wrong but Ibelieve that the grounding is done by the outlet!?

And the board and other components are grounded through the wiring...? No?

"_*well I pulled the trigger on thie mobo a couple hours ago..hopefully I won't run into a bad one*_"

Nice Phase! Welcome to the club you sign in right here... Oh wait... lol

mduclow,

I hear ya on waiting for our C3's to come in. If all goes well, it will only be in a couple of weeks that I get it but it seems like it's an enternity!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAA! JK


----------



## Chopxsticks

this Tagen actually came with a grounding wire... i'l try and find a pic someplace

BOOM pic right here

http://www.viperlair.com/images/revi...0/100_1300.jpg


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Thanks Black! What do you think about Raidmax? Heard any bad reviews on them?


 No problem.







I honestly haven't heard anything about Raidmax PSU's. I know they make cases as well. That's about the extent of it. 
There's only 1 reviewer that I actually trust for power supplies, Jonny Guru. He tortures power supplies and then gives them a rating. And he is actually quite brutal. 
The first power supply I bought before I knew anything was a CoolMax700 (or was it 750







), well after reading the review that Mr. Guru did I quickly returned it. A capacitor literally shot off of the PCB.








Then I got my PCP&C 750 and wouldn't you know it, I was able to extract a higher overclock out of my 939 at a lower voltage because of the superb voltage regulation.

And an FYI for you, the guys over at MSI forums highly recommend single rail power supplies. They say that they've been having issues with multi-rail power supplies.


----------



## Mastiffman

What do the instructions say?









REALLY???? I was able to hit over 3.9 with 810... but maybe I could have gone further with a single.

Why is there such a difference if you aren't putting everything on one rail? I'll have to check out the PSU GURU for sure then! Thanks!
What about GForce? I have a 650 on my 939 setup...


----------



## XAnarchy

I have a Tagen 800w, non modular, and with a grounding cable too. I've never used it TBH.

6x 12V rails @ 20A each.

Is that good? I have has absolutely no problems with this PSU, i just wish it was modular, other than that it is an epic PSU.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
...

I wrote up an entire post full of retaliation to your BS but its just not worth bickering with a child to post it...you did say earlier that you don't have the time for this yet you find the time to go look through my previous posts and judge my sexual preference and relationship/martial status upon those numbers?

I honestly think you are quite the joke and before i say anything i think you'd find worth retaliating too i am going to start ignoring you because i do not have the time to deal with someone like you and the right thing to do on your part before making yourself look like more of an arrogant ass with your attempts to point out how asinine and arrogant i can be at times as well just shut up and so will i...if you can't or don't want to help me then DON'T REPLY TO ME!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
....

Again i understand that 2 hours of prime is FAR from stable...i simply mentioned thats what i had time to test so far and am moving onto other tools and will get back on prime when i can...trust me i *REALLY* appreciate you mentioning it and what great clarity and depth you have gone into on explaining prime but i thoroughly understand it already...really well put together post (now it just sounds like i am playing suck up...)

Keep in mind though that i have ran GTA IV at stock and still failed which leads me to believe its not the CPU or its possible my chip isn't getting enough juice at stock that could be a possibility....my chip is a whole different can of worms compared to something from retail since mine never had to be stable at stock or pass any of AMD's testing









I ran OCCT for 3 hours no problem without errors albeit i have seen others who can't get the app going as well and those like you mentioned who have had false errors...it passed but i will definitely keep in mind to take OCCT stability with a grain of salt...thanks for the heads up(BTW i am again 2+ hours through Prime 95 Blend and can let it go for the next 8+ hours if need be no problem so lets see what happens

You don't happen to have an opinion on testing stability with Linpack?

As for MW2 i mentioned it because i found this thread at EVGA with my exact problem so check it out below...by my exact problem i mean what is happening to me in GTA IV as i haven't tested MW2 yet

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?...&mpage=1#26220

I don't know what kind of conclusion i should come to if i too crash in that title but if i do i will be getting a hold of the guy there and finding out if he too crash's in GTA IV or any other titles than MW2...

Thanks for acting so civilized BlackOmega and for the helpful and explanatory post...usually when one "poster" starts something others assume they must join the bandwagon


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 

You don't happen to have an opinion on testing stability with Linpack?

I haven't used Linpack. I'll have to check it out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
As for MW2 i mentioned it because i found this thread at EVGA with my exact problem so check it out below...by my exact problem i mean what is happening to me in GTA IV as i haven't tested MW2 yet

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?...&mpage=1#26220

I don't know what kind of conclusion i should come to if i too crash in that title but if i do i will be getting a hold of the guy there and finding out if he too crash's in GTA IV or any other titles than MW2...

I read through the post over at evga, and from what I can tell he was having issues with his GPUs'. 1 GPU would load all the way to 73C, the other would sit idle @ 37C. Then he'd have some sort of memory spike with GPU1.
Since that poster has an Intel rig, it doesn't quite relate to AMD. The only thing that I can derive from that relating to your system is the memory. It would lead me to believe that your IMC is failing. Whether your timings are too tight or frequency too high or a combination of the 2, something's not playing nicely with the rest. That's the main reason why I suggested running Prime for a longer period of time. I had similar issues with my IMC/memory overclock. These AM3 rigs require considerably more memory stability testing than the other systems I'm used to (mainly 939's).

Also, you have to remember that GTA4 is a port from console. And from what I have seen, a lot of ports are not as good as they could be. The 2 console port games that I've been playing lately always have some sort of anomalies. Sometimes audio sometimes video, always something. Also, if you do a search on OCN for GTA 4 problems, I'm sure you'll come to find out all sorts of people have problems with this game.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Thanks for acting so civilized BlackOmega and for the helpful and explanatory post...usually when one "poster" starts something others assume they must join the bandwagon

Not a problem, I hope you and Mastiff can work through your differences.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
I haven't used Linpack. I'll have to check it out.

I read through the post over at evga, and from what I can tell he was having issues with his GPUs'. 1 GPU would load all the way to 73C, the other would sit idle @ 37C. Then he'd have some sort of memory spike with GPU1.
Since that poster has an Intel rig, it doesn't quite relate to AMD. The only thing that I can derive from that relating to your system is the memory. It would lead me to believe that your IMC is failing. Whether your timings are too tight or frequency too high or a combination of the 2, something's not playing nicely with the rest. That's the main reason why I suggested running Prime for a longer period of time. I had similar issues with my IMC/memory overclock. These AM3 rigs require considerably more memory stability testing than the other systems I'm used to (mainly 939's).

Also, you have to remember that GTA4 is a port from console. And from what I have seen, a lot of ports are not as good as they could be. The 2 console port games that I've been playing lately always have some sort of anomalies. Sometimes audio sometimes video, always something. Also, if you do a search on OCN for GTA 4 problems, I'm sure you'll come to find out all sorts of people have problems with this game.

Not a problem, I hope you and Mastiff can work through your differences.

Mhmmm but i do think with his being GPU related mine might possible be as well...so Prime 95 blend for 8+ hours should allow us to remove my CPU/IMC/Memory from being the possible culprit's?

Hopefully my memory is stable and won't fail...out of ALL of the errors/failed boots i have gotten out of my testing with this board and memory it hasn't once been the memory so it should be fine at its current stock settings

As for GTA IV being a port good gawd i know...really its so sad to see such a GREAT game be as broken as it IV is...if it was a bit more optimized a bit more bug free and if they could fix these ridiculous shadows i don't think i'd ever turn it off

After we clear my hardware as being the culprit i am ready to blame GTA IV...really i need to test out my 4850 and see if this is some kind of driver issue with GTA IV....hopefully i can have another Nvidia card in within a week or two and test that

What do you think about the possibility of GTA IV and or my drivers being at fault?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
OCCT is too sensitive. I went back to stock settings to make sure it wasn't the program before trying anymore... sure enough I get the same core errors with no overclock.

I'm going back to prime95.

1 hour and 30mins under prime95 with the same overclock.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
mduclow,

I hear ya on waiting for our C3's to come in. If all goes well, it will only be in a couple of weeks that I get it but it seems like it's an enternity!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAA! JK

Yeah, my rig is tore apart right now waiting for the new cpu.

I think I wounded the NB (on the board) trying to install a water-block for it, without luck. The bolt pattern is too narrow for all the coolers/water-blocks, and so I have a brand new (still in the box, not opened yet) 790fx waiting for the replacement chip.

I have also had those random reboots in o/s when the screensaver is running, or if I was surfing the net, basically doing nothing demanding on the system. If I walked away and come back an hour later, it was about a 95% chance it had rebooted and was sitting on the enter password screen for the o/s.

If I am still having these issues after the chip replacement and fresh install, then, honestly, I'm going to be back to square one. Everything in my system is brand new within the last 6 weeks, except the dvd drive and two storage drives.

I've rma'd just about everything (mobo, cpu, ram & vid card) at least thrice (I'm starting to feel really bad for MicroCenter. I think I've returned, basically, three systems!).

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Yeah, my rig is tore apart right now waiting for the new cpu.

I think I wounded the NB (on the board) trying to install a water-block for it, without luck. The bolt pattern is too narrow for all the coolers/water-blocks, and so I have a brand new (still in the box, not opened yet) 790fx waiting for the replacement chip.

I have also had those random reboots in o/s when the screensaver is running, or if I was surfing the net, basically doing nothing demanding on the system. If I walked away and come back an hour later, it was about a 95% chance it had rebooted and was sitting on the enter password screen for the o/s.

If I am still having these issues after the chip replacement and fresh install, then, honestly, I'm going to be back to square one. Everything in my system is brand new within the last 6 weeks, except the dvd drive and two storage drives.

I've rma'd just about everything (mobo, cpu, ram & vid card) at least thrice (I'm starting to feel really bad for MicroCenter. I think I've returned, basically, three systems!).

Marc

No offense but i am so happy to see someone else having so many issues with there PC...i figured it was my horrible luck or karma for all i have had to deal with on my rig









Have you checked out your PSU?

I am surprised you haven't broken down and started just snapping some PCB


----------



## SwishaMane

Wow, it took awhile, but this thread went to hell with people arguing. "Arguing on the internet is like the special Olympics, even if you win, you're still ******ed..." I don't recall who quoted that, but get over yourselfs. Just do what it is you do, and quit ruining this thread.

So, MSI's rep for this board is starting to go down because of the weak bios revisions? Is that what I'm seeing? Or people are just getting bad boards like crazy? That really sucks because I went out on a limb with this MSI board after only being a fan of DFI (939 days.) I feel fortunate tho, my C2 955 has been a champ since I got it stable at 3.8, and I haven't had ANY problems.

One thing I can say to the guy with GTA IV probs, maybe crank all the settings down to see if it could be horrendous load on the cpu. I know most of it would be gpu based PROBABLY, but you gotta try something else. IF you're at 16xaa vsync enabled, and all very high settings (if those optiosn are there, I don't own gta 4 for PC) turn them all down. If you're running a unlocked chip well then, there's your answer,t he cores aren't stable, hence the fact they are disabled from the get go.

To the guy with the sound prob... I've notcied lately a high pitch almost data sound coming from my studio monitors, and I use an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum sound card, not on board. IF you're on Win 7 64 bit like me, then that might be the reason. I've noticed since the beta Win 7 days til now, theres always been Audigy driver problems with Win 7. When I turn my mixer up, I get to about 75% power and can start hearing this high pitched, pulsating sound, and when I disconnected the cable from the computer to the mixer and turn it up again, it goes away. Obvious data interference. IDK what to do about it. I might try on-board just to see whats up.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Wow, it took awhile, but this thread went to hell with people arguing. "Arguing on the internet is like the special Olympics, even if you win, you're still ******ed..." I don't recall who quoted that, but get over yourselfs. Just do what it is you do, and quit ruining this thread.

I think many of us agree. +rep

There are some very generous (with their time and help) people on this forum, near daily.

Thanks to all of you who have given your help and time, day after day!









Marc


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Question,

Does anyone have any idea Why I wouldn't be able to flash my BIOS but MSI would. Tech support said that they use a machine. I sent my motherbosrd to MSI last Tuesday and just received it today. I stuck it all together and low and behold I STILL had the same BIOS on it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Tech support is lying kinda. The GD70 does not have a removable bios chip so the usual machine way is out. but they may have some sort of setup where they contact the chip pins and flash that way.

On another note I would call and complain if the bios is the same and they were supposed to change it.

I agree but I try to give at least one answer before I write them off. In this case tho I felt that what I said was warranted.

The GD70 has an SPI port for flashing the bios chip. You could build your own flasher, but it's a little more trouble than what it's worth. Tech support wasn't lying when they said they used a machine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So what does everyone run as far as PSU Brand, #of Rails and Amperage for their Phenom setups?

I'm curious...

I have RaidMax 850w 4 rails at 20Amps. Moduler wires except the 24pin and 8pin(2x4) connectors...

Psu is in my sig, but I use a Corsair TX650w psu. 52A max on the single 12v+ rail.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I think many of us agree. +rep

There are some very generous (with their time and help) people on this forum, near daily.

Thanks to all of you who have given your help and time, day after day!









Marc


Ditto. For sure.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Wow, it took awhile, but this thread went to hell with people arguing. "Arguing on the internet is like the special Olympics, even if you win, you're still ******ed..." I don't recall who quoted that, but get over yourselfs. Just do what it is you do, and quit ruining this thread.

So, MSI's rep for this board is starting to go down because of the weak bios revisions? Is that what I'm seeing? Or people are just getting bad boards like crazy? That really sucks because I went out on a limb with this MSI board after only being a fan of DFI (939 days.) I feel fortunate tho, my C2 955 has been a champ since I got it stable at 3.8, and I haven't had ANY problems.

One thing I can say to the guy with GTA IV probs, maybe crank all the settings down to see if it could be horrendous load on the cpu. I know most of it would be gpu based PROBABLY, but you gotta try something else. IF you're at 16xaa vsync enabled, and all very high settings (if those optiosn are there, I don't own gta 4 for PC) turn them all down. If you're running a unlocked chip well then, there's your answer,t he cores aren't stable, hence the fact they are disabled from the get go.

To the guy with the sound prob... I've notcied lately a high pitch almost data sound coming from my studio monitors, and I use an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum sound card, not on board. IF you're on Win 7 64 bit like me, then that might be the reason. I've noticed since the beta Win 7 days til now, theres always been Audigy driver problems with Win 7. When I turn my mixer up, I get to about 75% power and can start hearing this high pitched, pulsating sound, and when I disconnected the cable from the computer to the mixer and turn it up again, it goes away. Obvious data interference. IDK what to do about it. I might try on-board just to see whats up.


Make sure you mute the CDROM line in. i have the same card and i get that from that line because its analog. I wanted to try the onboard realtek front panel headphone slot but i get that sime whine when i move my mouse around in windows...i couldnt take it so i just stuck with my Audigy 2 ZS card.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Make sure you mute the CDROM line in. i have the same card and i get that from that line because its analog. I wanted to try the onboard realtek front panel headphone slot but i get that sime whine when i move my mouse around in windows...i couldnt take it so i just stuck with my Audigy 2 ZS card.


 Go into your advanced audio properties and mute the PC speaker. That is usually the cause of the noise heard when moving the mouse or when the DVD drive spins up.


----------



## Mastiffman

*Go into your advanced audio properties and mute the PC speaker. That is usually the cause of the noise heard when moving the mouse or when the DVD drive spins up*

yeah I figured that out after Sending my Asus A8n342 Sli deluxe back to RMA three times. Sure enough it had the buzzing noise Every time that I moved a window (the loudest noise) or the mouse (a bit more quiet). Regardless, the both bugged the crap out me. But sure enough when I muted the PC speakers it stopped.

Shadow419!!!!!

Where you been buddy? It's nice to see you back on!

Thank for the info, both of you on the Flashy thingy! (MIB) For some reason I could use my USB to flash before going to 1.77b. I'nm not sure if it was FAT nased or just FAT. Either way I called MSI TEch and they said to flash it using the USB Format tool" and add the window 98 bootable files in proces. Then vopy the AFUD4310 and the BIOS that i want to the USB device. Set the USB port as first boot deviec and reboot her and it will flash.

Sure enough! It did! SO I'm happy for now with that. I realy don't understand why it would flash before but after flashing to BIOS 1.77b I had to reformat my USB. I went to OCZ and downloaded the 1.77b originally because they said that it (M-Flash inablity to flash bug) was fixed. Obviosly not or it was justa change in the way that it's able to flash.

So if anyone's having issues, try reformating the USB device as Described above...

I seriously think that if the IMC's on these chips (well at least the C2's revsions) are pushed to hard and/ or are pumped with to many volts, it damages them in some way.

I think that is possible to verify over time but Booting up as high as you can with Ram (keeping the OC on the CPU and CPU-NB low) and recording the Details. Aftera few weeks of doing the OC thing entirely, try it again. I thinkt hat will be the best way to tell if the IMC is weekening.

As Long as you have tested the Ram with memtest forst to ensure that it's not the ram. JMO


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I seriously think that if the IMC's on these chips (well at least the C2's revisions) are pushed to hard and/ or are pumped with to many volts, it damages them in some way.

It's funny you say that, I was thinking







that it was right after I hit the NB with 1.55v that it would no longer be stable, even at stock speeds.

I wasn't thinking of it as a weakness in the chips, though, good looking!

Does anyone have any similar observations with the C3's? I'm replacing my chip with a C3 and would be grateful to know ahead if the IMC is a weak component on them, though it doesn't seem so from what's been shared so far.

Marc


----------



## mav2000

The new bios u using any better?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I seriously think that if the IMC's on these chips (well at least the C2's revsions) are pushed to hard and/ or are pumped with to many volts, it damages them in some way.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
It's funny you say that, I was thinking







that it was right after I hit the NB with 1.55v that it would no longer be stable, even at stock speeds.

This is exactly what electromigration is. This is also the same reason why these chips prefer cold to volts.

Here's an excerpt from it:

Quote:

Although electromigration damage ultimately results in failure of the affected IC, the first symptoms are intermittent glitches.
and

Quote:

With increasing miniaturization the probability of failure due to electromigration increases
So as you see, with the 45 NM CPU it is actually a lot easier to damage them. And the damage is permanent, that's why your CPU was no longer stable even at stock speeds Marc.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
It's funny you say that, I was thinking







that it was right after I hit the NB with 1.55v that it would no longer be stable, even at stock speeds.

I wasn't thinking of it as a weakness in the chips, though, good looking!

Does anyone have any similar observations with the C3's? I'm replacing my chip with a C3 and would be grateful to know ahead if the IMC is a weak component on them, though it doesn't seem so from what's been shared so far.

Marc

Nope my C3 is rock solid. Went from a C2 chip that couldnt keep anything over 3.6Ghz stable to C3 that has 4Ghz stable and 2.8Ghz stable NB at low voltages. 1.45v for CPU and 1.25v for NB. I can go higher than 4Ghz on the C3 but i hit a lil wall and 4.1Ghz wants 1.56v. Im pretty sure i could get it stable at lower voltages but im happy with 4Ghz right now.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
So as you see, with the 45 NM CPU it is actually a lot easier to damage them. And the damage is permanent, that's why your CPU was no longer stable even at stock speeds Marc.

Ok. +rep

I do not want to go through this again, naturally, so when I get my C3, what can you suggest for me as to a good way to overclock it without damaging it. This is really my first time overclocking beyond a slight fsb increase with locked chips.

It seems I have damaged two chips then, and probably everything else I have returned so far (feeling really guilty, now!).

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Ok. +rep

I do not want to go through this again, naturally, so when I get my C3, what can you suggest for me as to a good way to overclock it without damaging it. This is really my first time overclocking beyond a slight fsb increase with locked chips.

It seems I have damaged two chips then, and probably everything else I have returned so far (feeling really guilty, now!).

Marc


Honestly i think it was just the way the c2 IMCs were made...You will have better luck on a c3.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I might poop my self if my RMA'd 955 comes back with a new 955 with the C3 stepping









Its sad boxing up goodies to mail them back, I never want to have to do this again.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Ok. +rep

I do not want to go through this again, naturally, so when I get my C3, what can you suggest for me as to a good way to overclock it without damaging it. This is really my first time overclocking beyond a slight fsb increase with locked chips.

It seems I have damaged two chips then, and probably everything else I have returned so far (feeling really guilty, now!).

Marc


 Marc, This is exactly the reason why stability testing for a good long while is imperative. With AM3 I wont run prime for any less than 8 hours, but it is preferential to let it run longer.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Marc, This is exactly the reason why stability testing for a good long while is imperative. With AM3 I wont run prime for any less than 8 hours, but it is preferential to let it run longer.


Ok, can you elaborate on this for me?

Are you saying the more you run it with slight voltage increases, the easier it will accept higher volts down the road, and the lower the chance of irreparable damage?

Sorry about my noobiness,







but the knowledge here is terrific, and has already helped me tremendously. And... apparently I have already damaged at least one chip's IMC by volting it, or clocking it too high.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


*I might poop my self if my RMA'd 955 comes back with a new 955 with the C3 stepping*


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Ok, can you elaborate on this for me?

Are you saying the more you run it with slight voltage increases, the easier it will accept higher volts down the road, and the lower the chance of irreparable damage?

Sorry about my noobiness,







but the knowledge here is terrific, and has already helped me tremendously. And... apparently I have damaged at least one chip's IMC by volting it, or clocking it too high already.

Marc


 Basically, with every step you increase your CPU stress test it.
So lets say you're testing your CPU frequency, you do short stress tests to verify that it's not erring right away. Then once you achieve the clock speed you'd like to stay with, lets say 4GHz, run prime for at least 12 hours. If it doesn't BSOD, lock up or restart that should be sufficient. 
Then set your CPU frequency back to stock and start raising the NB-CPU frequency and voltage. With every step run a relatively short stress test, lets say half an hour. Then once you achieve the CPU-NB frequency you desire to keep, then stress it for at least 12 hours. 
If it passes, raise your CPU frequency to whatever you determined to be stable, keep the CPU-NB frequency to what you determined to be stable and stress them both for at least 12 hours. (Keep your memory at stock speeds (1333) and auto timings).

Then move on to your RAM. So set the CPU and the CPU-NB back to stock speeds and voltages and start overclocking the RAM. The way I do it is by first increasing the frequency, I run memtest for 2 full passes. If there are no errors, I run prime for several hours. If I don't get any errors I'll increase the frequency some more. Once again memtest and prime it. Then once I get to a reasonable overclock, I start tightening up the timings. Then once again stress it.

Once you determine what RAM frequency and timings are stable, put it all together. Raise the CPU, CPU-NB and RAM to your predetermined OC and prime it for a minimum of 12 hours. However, 24 hours is preferable.

That's kind of in a nutshell. Hope it helps.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So what does everyone run as far as PSU Brand, #of Rails and Amperage for their Phenom setups?

I'm curious...

I have RaidMax 850w 4 rails at 20Amps. Moduler wires except the 24pin and 8pin(2x4) connectors...

I am using the corsair 850TX. non-modular Single rail +12v 70A, 30A on 5 and 3.3v lines. This will be more then enough for my system even when I get my new card(or cards)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Good question. I may be wrong but I believe that the grounding is done by the outlet!?

And the board and other components are grounded through the wiring...? No?

Correct. Mine is in no way grounded to the rest of the system as it's an acrylic Tech station so no issues there.

On another note would anyone be willing to write a bios flashing guide specifically for this board and club?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Rewind I am going to ask you *once* to please stop the abuse or I *WILL* have your posts in this thread removed as well as any others you add to it.

And i am guessing you where going to quiet the other guy up as well right?

We apparently have solved the situation and you insist with bringing it up?

He has just as much abused me as i have him (oh you haven't confronted him either....) so let the discussion die already


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Basically, with every step you increase your CPU stress test it.
So lets say you're testing your CPU frequency, you do short stress tests to verify that it's not erring right away. Then once you achieve the clock speed you'd like to stay with, lets say 4GHz, run prime for at least 12 hours. If it doesn't BSOD, lock up or restart that should be sufficient.
Then set your CPU frequency back to stock and start raising the NB-CPU frequency and voltage. With every step run a relatively short stress test, lets say half an hour. Then once you achieve the CPU-NB frequency you desire to keep, then stress it for at least 12 hours.
If it passes, raise your CPU frequency to whatever you determined to be stable, keep the CPU-NB frequency to what you determined to be stable and stress them both for at least 12 hours. (Keep your memory at stock speeds (1333) and auto timings).

Then move on to your RAM. So set the CPU and the CPU-NB back to stock speeds and voltages and start overclocking the RAM. The way I do it is by first increasing the frequency, I run memtest for 2 full passes. If there are no errors, I run prime for several hours. If I don't get any errors I'll increase the frequency some more. Once again memtest and prime it. Then once I get to a reasonable overclock, I start tightening up the timings. Then once again stress it.

Once you determine what RAM frequency and timings are stable, put it all together. Raise the CPU, CPU-NB and RAM to your predetermined OC and prime it for a minimum of 12 hours. However, 24 hours is preferable.

That's kind of in a nutshell. Hope it helps.

Awesome, buddy, thanks!








Pretty much how I've done it, but I guess I haven't been quite as diligent in the prelim steps and stressing.

I just want 4Ghz (not 3989Mhz







) NB 2.8, and RAM 1600+ @ stock timings for 24/7. Anything better than that is gravy to me. I am really hoping the 965 C3 will be a breeze on my system for that.

Marc


----------



## Gill..

Still a huge fan of the board - about a month now, and it rocks..

Using onboard sound, no issues.
Unlocked my 550 BE and has it running at 3.81
RAM's at 1648 stable....

2 fans ghetto strapped to the huge NB...which does get hot...CPU under water.

No complaints whatsoever with the board... not sure on BIOS - it was about a month back...

Just an update since people were wondering about the quality of recent boards...

Oh yeah - and the stress test is all 4 cores running at 90% with GPU at 100% on boinc... no crashes since the first week! That's running 20/7 (leaving a few hours for gaming in there - which isn't every night)


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
On another note would anyone be willing to write a bios flashing guide specifically for this board and club?

I could do that for M-flash, it's all I've had experience with, but am very familiar with the process.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


Using onboard sound, no issues.
Unlocked my 550 BE and has it running at 3.81
RAM's at 1648 stable....

2 fans ghetto strapped to the huge NB...which does get hot...CPU under water.


Looks like you are having quite a bit of fun compared to some of us and such a nice system (NO PICS!?!?!?)

I am curious as to what size fans you are using on the NB...i am thinking of going with two smaller fans on each end or something like that and keeping a cleaner look compared to using some 80MM's i have on hand which would be a bit distraction on the board


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I could do that for M-flash, it's all I've had experience with, but am very familiar with the process.

Marc


That would be great! If you would do that and then post it up in this thread I could then link to it on the front page. 
Thanks







:


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Looks like you are having quite a bit of fun compared to some of us

I am curious as to what size fans you are using on the NB...i am thinking of going with two smaller fans on each end or something like that and keeping a cleaner look compared to using some 80MM's i have on hand


They were actually 2 really small fans (50 MM and less?)... I just kind of hung them on the two screws for my waterblock (very convenient actually).. I had extra places to plug em in, had no use for them otherwise - and it DEFINITELY helped..

THe NB seemed to be getting too hot, causing it to crash I think... and since it doesn't crash now, I can only guess that was the cause...I think the only crash since was the day we had that was hot here in New england - and since I've already put my AC away - it got incredibly hot in my room - and crashy crash). It was 65 here today and windows were closed - so it will be interesting to see how it looks when I get home (15 minutes).

talk to you guys tonight...

As to the dude talking about the BIOS flash (getting myself ready to be made fun of and flamed).... you all REALLY have to get over the old days when BIOS flashing was a complete danger in Windows...

I haven't DOS flashed anything in 2 years - both Asus's and MSI's Windows options worked wonders for me...

And - MSI's is online - it can't get any easier..... seriously try it.. If you guys are having issues with the board anyways, what do you have to lose (I might brick my board.....)..

To those folks... listen, you brick it trying to do BIOS update as directed in windows... and you have a solid RMA case...and like I said, it's worked fine for me - try it out!!!









LOL - forgot - I windows flashed my 4870 too... BLAM! No issues there either! (I don't think I need to with my 4890....stock BIOS is 1000/1200...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


They were actually 2 really small fans (50 MM and less?)... I just kind of hung them on the two screws for my waterblock (very convenient actually).. I had extra places to plug em in, had no use for them otherwise - and it DEFINITELY helped..

THe NB seemed to be getting too hot, causing it to crash I think... and since it doesn't crash now, I can only guess that was the cause...I think the only crash since was the day we had that was hot here in New england - and since I've already put my AC away - it got incredibly hot in my room - and crashy crash). It was 65 here today and windows were closed - so it will be interesting to see how it looks when I get home (15 minutes).

talk to you guys tonight...


Ahh thats around the size i am wanting to use if can find some for cheap...i have my board just layed out atm with a 120mm layed horizontally on my I/O area and my CPU HSF so it splashs off the NB...guess my HSF must be absorbing some of the heat now

I haven't had a single problem due to NB heat but i did throw this fan on before i touched anything...will probably mandatory come summer and as a just in case prevention

Thanks for elaborating


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Is this a new overclock you're working on? (sorry been out of the loop for a few days).

OCCT is great and all, but somethings wrong with it. Every time I run it, it shuts down because one of my cores supposedly hit 200C







. Which is total BS because I have made coretemp refresh every ms and it never has reported a time spike of any sort.

So for overall system stability I run prime blend for 8 hours. If it's stable for that long, it's stable enough for me.


Could my ram be at issue?

Since I get the same errors(OCCT) with no overclock.

I have 4 DDR3 sticks running at 1600. I know some CPUs have issue with ram populating all the slots.

I've heard of that limiting overclocks.

Quote:



And what kind of temps are you seeing under load? Remember these CPUs like cold better than volts


Max Load 58c


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Could my ram be at issue?

Since I get the same errors(OCCT) with no overclock.

I have 4 DDR3 sticks running at 1600. I know some CPUs have issue with ram populating all the slots.

I've heard of that limiting overclocks.

Max Load 58c

Whats the name of the Ram? the voltage you running now? the timmings you running now? how many stick like 4x1gig sticks or 2x2gig sticks?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Whats the name of the Ram?

4 sticks of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227297

Quote:

the voltage you running now?
1.9v

Quote:

the timmings you running now?
7-7-7-24

Quote:

how many stick like 4x1gig sticks or 2x2gig sticks?
Four 2GB sticks.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


4 sticks of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227297

1.9v

7-7-7-24

Four 2GB sticks.


Same Ram i have....Have you tried just 4 gigs in the blue slots or black slots on the mobo


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


*Go into your advanced audio properties and mute the PC speaker. That is usually the cause of the noise heard when moving the mouse or when the DVD drive spins up*

yeah I figured that out after Sending my Asus A8n342 Sli deluxe back to RMA three times. Sure enough it had the buzzing noise Every time that I moved a window (the loudest noise) or the mouse (a bit more quiet). Regardless, the both bugged the crap out me. But sure enough when I muted the PC speakers it stopped.

Shadow419!!!!!

Where you been buddy? It's nice to see you back on!

Thank for the info, both of you on the Flashy thingy! (MIB) For some reason I could use my USB to flash before going to 1.77b. I'nm not sure if it was FAT nased or just FAT. Either way I called MSI TEch and they said to flash it using the USB Format tool" and add the window 98 bootable files in proces. Then vopy the AFUD4310 and the BIOS that i want to the USB device. Set the USB port as first boot deviec and reboot her and it will flash.

Sure enough! It did! SO I'm happy for now with that. I realy don't understand why it would flash before but after flashing to BIOS 1.77b I had to reformat my USB. I went to OCZ and downloaded the 1.77b originally because they said that it (M-Flash inablity to flash bug) was fixed. Obviosly not or it was justa change in the way that it's able to flash.

So if anyone's having issues, try reformating the USB device as Described above...

I seriously think that if the IMC's on these chips (well at least the C2's revsions) are pushed to hard and/ or are pumped with to many volts, it damages them in some way.

I think that is possible to verify over time but Booting up as high as you can with Ram (keeping the OC on the CPU and CPU-NB low) and recording the Details. Aftera few weeks of doing the OC thing entirely, try it again. I thinkt hat will be the best way to tell if the IMC is weekening.

As Long as you have tested the Ram with memtest forst to ensure that it's not the ram. JMO


WHERE it driving me NUTS....Adv audio properties i dont see it


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


WHERE it driving me NUTS....Adv audio properties i dont see it


 Double click the speaker icon in the sys tray. Then click "Options" and adv audio controls should be the second one down.

If it's grayed out click on "Properties", then in the drop down menu select "Realtek HD Audio Input" and mute all sounds except for the mic.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Same Ram i have....Have you tried just 4 gigs in the blue slots or black slots on the mobo


Does it have to be only 4GBs? One of the main reasons I have windows 7 x64 is because of the no ram limit.

If I were to try 6GB which slot should I leave empty?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Does it have to be only 4GBs? One of the main reasons I have windows 7 x64 is because of the no ram limit.

If I were to try 6GB which slot should I leave empty?


Just trying to test the IMC on your chip run 4 gigs at a time and see if you have errors


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Double click the speaker icon in the sys tray. Then click "Options" and adv audio controls should be the second one down.

If it's grayed out click on "Properties", then in the drop down menu select "Realtek HD Audio Input" and mute all sounds except for the mic.


Running win7 pro i dont see the options


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Running win7 pro i dont see the options


 Is there a "sounds and audio devices" icon in the control panel? You usually can access it that way also.

Sorry I am not familiar with windows 7, maybe if someone else who has it can help, that'd be great. Mmmmk,.


----------



## phaseshift

when you guys clear the cmos, do you leave the power button on from the back of the PSU and just press the clr cmos button on the board once?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
when you guys clear the cmos, do you leave the power button on from the back of the PSU and just press the clr cmos button on the board once?

I generally power down the PSU also.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
when you guys clear the cmos, do you leave the power button on from the back of the PSU and just press the clr cmos button on the board once?

Yeah thats what i do and it seems to be the standard method


----------



## phaseshift

we are on our way i just update my sig rig check it out what do you see there as a mobo?


----------



## dir_d

When i clear the cmos i just hit the button with the computer running and hit the reset button right after.


----------



## phaseshift

in bios how do i enable voltage OCing I see that they are all set to auto, this is way different than my gigabyte board lol


----------



## BlackOmega

I typically drain all the power from the board before I clear the CMOS.

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
in bios how do i enable voltage OCing I see that they are all set to auto, this is way different than my gigabyte board lol

Use the "+" and "-" on the numpad to change the value.


----------



## NCspecV81

I really like this board.


----------



## phaseshift

it's going to be a long night..muahah hopefully i can get 3.8ghz!


----------



## phaseshift

i've noticed that I don't get into bios often when hitting the delete key when the md70 splash screen comes on? I don't get any posts screens either, when it boots it goes to the splash screen and then goes into windows.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


That would be great! If you would do that and then post it up in this thread I could then link to it on the front page. 
Thanks







:


I will do that today, Eclipse.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i've noticed that I don't get into bios often when hitting the delete key when the md70 splash screen comes on? I don't get any posts screens either, when it boots it goes to the splash screen and then goes into windows.


Phase, you can disable the splash screen in the bios, and then you will see the post. When you hit the del key without the splash screen, you will see the screen say "entering setup..."

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


The NB seemed to be getting too hot, causing it to crash I think... and since it doesn't crash now, I can only guess that was the cause...I think the only crash since was the day we had that was hot here in New england - and since I've already put my AC away - it got incredibly hot in my room - and crashy crash). It was 65 here today and windows were closed - so it will be interesting to see how it looks when I get home (15 minutes).


I talked to a guy in tech support for MSI about the acceptable NB temps. He told me the NB is good to over 80c.

I was pretty surprised about that, and honestly he didn't make me feel overly confident in his comments, but that was what he said. Just thought I would pass that along to everyone.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i've noticed that I don't get into bios often when hitting the delete key when the md70 splash screen comes on? I don't get any posts screens either, when it boots it goes to the splash screen and then goes into windows.


Disable your splash screen as well as quick boot. It makes it much easier to get into bios.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I will do that today, Eclipse.

Marc


Very cool!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I talked to a guy in tech support for MSI about the acceptable NB temps. He told me the NB is good to over 80c.

I was pretty surprised about that, and honestly he didn't make me feel overly confident in his comments, but that was what he said. Just thought I would pass that along to everyone.

Marc


WOW! 
did you talk to him over the phone or e-mail. If e-mail that would be a great thing to add to the front page as this is one of the hottest boards I have ever owned, and I am sure others are worried about the NB temps.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would like to apologize to rewindlabs, mastiffman, XAnarchy, and anyone else I may have offended in the past couple days.

I have been under a lot of stress and may have taken some of it out on your guys. While this is not an excuse(because it is not acceptable) I hope you guys can understand that we all have bad weeks, and I am sorry!

I really like to think of this club as a family of sorts and hope that there are no hard feelings.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I would like to apologize to rewindlabs, mastiffman, XAnarchy, and anyone else I may have offended in the past couple days.

I have been under a lot of stress and may have taken some of it out on your guys. While this is not an excuse(because it is not acceptable) I hope you guys can understand that we all have bad weeks, and I am sorry!

I really like to think of this club as a family of sorts and hope that there are no hard feelings.


No offense at all with your behaviour Eclipse. I think you are always polite and quite tolerant.

As to the MSI Tech telling me the NB is good over 80c, it was phone support. If someone else would like to call and discuss it as well to see if the info is consistent, that may be a good idea. The call took all of about 5 mins~ to get someone on the phone, so it was an easy call.

E. you have mail/pm.

Marc


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


snip

Shadow419!!!!!

Where you been buddy? It's nice to see you back on!

Thank for the info, both of you on the Flashy thingy! (MIB) For some reason I could use my USB to flash before going to 1.77b. I'nm not sure if it was FAT nased or just FAT. Either way I called MSI TEch and they said to flash it using the USB Format tool" and add the window 98 bootable files in proces. Then vopy the AFUD4310 and the BIOS that i want to the USB device. Set the USB port as first boot deviec and reboot her and it will flash.

Sure enough! It did! SO I'm happy for now with that. I realy don't understand why it would flash before but after flashing to BIOS 1.77b I had to reformat my USB. I went to OCZ and downloaded the 1.77b originally because they said that it (M-Flash inablity to flash bug) was fixed. Obviosly not or it was justa change in the way that it's able to flash.

So if anyone's having issues, try reformating the USB device as Described above...

snip


What's up bud! Took a break from posting and lurking my usual haunts. Tweaking took a back seat after I topped out at 3.7ghz with my unlocked x2 550.

I can't stress enough how much easier and headache free it is flashing in dos with AFUD. It takes a few minutes of your time to prep your usb stick, but it's trouble free flashing.


----------



## phaseshift

what are all the options you guys disable in bios? phase power?


----------



## shadow_419

Usually just C1E, Cn'Q, and Spread Spectrum. All the phase control for power saving is usually disabled by default.


----------



## phaseshift

now I'm a little consfused, I think i'm second guessing myself if we wanted to mess with CPU NB and NB volts its

CPU NB VOltage
NB VOltage

in BIOS right? what's the VDD Voltage?


----------



## shadow_419

Cpu vdd and cpu-nb vdd use 0.0125v steps.
cpu voltage and cpu-nb voltage use 0.010v steps with the values of cpu vdd and cpu-nb vdd as the center for each one.

example:
cpu vdd = 1.35v
cpu voltage = cpu vdd +- 0.010v steps = 1.34v or 1.36v depending if you raise or lower it.


----------



## phaseshift

can I just up the nb volts and the cpu nb volts and not have to worry about the vdd volts?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
can I just up the nb volts and the cpu nb volts and not have to worry about the vdd volts?

yes


----------



## phaseshift

3.762ghz stable with just a 1.5v vcore and nothing else

215x17.5


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow_419* 
I can't stress enough how much easier and headache free it is flashing in dos with AFUD. It takes a few minutes of your time to prep your usb stick, but it's trouble free flashing.

I am unfamiliar with this method. Would you be willing to write a quick guide for it?


----------



## raisethe3

This method is very easy to use with. I recommend it.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-bios/58...lash-tool.html

I use that flash-tool and it always works. Its much safer than using the MSI update in Windows. Pretty easy to follow. I recommend this to all MSI board users.

It simple, download the flash tool, get a usb stick and download the bios you want to flash. Then run the tool, after that copy the bios file onto the stick and restart the computer and flash. Follow onscreen and nothing else needed to be done. Its that simple!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I am unfamiliar with this method. Would you be willing to write a quick guide for it?


----------



## maslaten

Does anyone do burn-ins for bios anymore? We used to do that in the old days with the earlier versions of Pentiums and AMD's. Just wondering.


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I am unfamiliar with this method. Would you be willing to write a quick guide for it?

I can't today, but here is a copy of the instructions I sent Mastiffman in a pm a while ago.

Quote:

I made one of my usb sticks bootable with the hp utility and flash from dos using ami's flashing utility. It's worked every time for me. It's easy to boot in dos. It's the same command string every time except for the bios file name. I have it written down in my manual and it works perfect.

http://rapidshare.com/files/27538248..._boot.rar.html

Uploaded HP utility and folder with files needed to make the usb stick bootable.

1. Run HPUSBFW.EXE
2. Create dos startup disk browse to folder included
3. Make sure the usb stays as FAT32
4. Once done you can add bios file and AFUD4281.EXE to the usb stick
5. At post use select boot device and select the usb drive
6. At the dos prompt you type:

AFUD4281.exe 'File Name' /p /b /n /c

File name ie A7577AMS.154


----------



## eclipseaudio4

AFUD Flashing.
Thanks to shadow_419

I made one of my usb sticks bootable with the hp utility and flash from dos using ami's flashing utility. It's worked every time for me. It's easy to boot in dos. It's the same command string every time except for the bios file name. I have it written down in my manual and it works perfect.

http://rapidshare.com/files/27538248..._boot.rar.html

Uploaded HP utility and folder with files needed to make the usb stick bootable.

1. Run HPUSBFW.EXE
2. Create dos startup disk browse to folder included
3. Make sure the usb stays as FAT32
4. Once done you can add bios file and AFUD4281.EXE to the usb stick
5. At post use select boot device and select the usb drive
6. At the dos prompt you type:

AFUD4281.exe 'File Name' /p /b /n /c

File name ie A7577AMS.154


----------



## eclipseaudio4

MSI HQ USB bios flash tool
Thanks To raisethe3

AFUD Flashing
Thanks to shadow_419

M-Flash Guide
Thanks to mduclow


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
M-Flash guide: coming soon
Thanks to mduclow

Here it is:

***********************************

Here is a guide for anyone that wants to flash their bios on an MSI 790FX GD70 using M-Flash inside the bios.

First thing you want to do is go to MSI's website and download the bios version you wish to flash to.

MSI 790FX-GD70 BIOS Page

Prepare a flash drive by formatting it as FAT32 or FAT, do not use NTFS.

Navigate to your downloaded bios version you wish to flash to, and locate the file, such as A7577AMS.170 (this is the actual file name for the bios version 1.7, depending on which version you are flashing, your file name may be slightly different)

Make sure you have nothing else on your flash drive, and add ONLY the file to the flash drive. Do not put the file in a folder, as it will not be able to be located on the flash drive when in M-Flash.

Once you have the file on your flash drive, plug it into a usb port and reboot the computer.

Enter the bios and make sure you are not overclocking your system. It is important to reset to stock setings. If you want to be sure you have stable settings allow your system to boot into your O/S and confirm stability.

Once you are certain you have stable stock settings, enter the bios and navigate to the M-Flash option.

Select M-Flash, and you will see an option for flashing the bios. Set that to 'bios update' and select the next option below to navigate to the usb drive (it will usually say something like 'USB 2.0', but you may need to 'scroll' to see it).

When you select the usb drive you should then see an option that says 'partition 0', select that and you should then see your file, such as 'A7577AMS.170' (or whichever file you saved to the flash drive).

When you select your file, it should give you an option to flash the bios, select this and it will start flashing the bios.

Make sure to do nothing during this process, but wait for it to do it's thing.

It will erase the bios, write the bios, erase the bootblock and write the bootblock, then it will reboot on it's own. Let it do this on it's own.

You have now successfully flashed your bios to the new version you want.

***********************************

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I would like to apologize to rewindlabs, mastiffman, XAnarchy, and anyone else I may have offended in the past couple days.

I have been under a lot of stress and may have taken some of it out on your guys. While this is not an excuse(because it is not acceptable) I hope you guys can understand that we all have bad weeks, and I am sorry!

I really like to think of this club as a family of sorts and hope that there are no hard feelings.

Well i was kind of quick to pass you off as half assing my problem so i apologize too...my mothers been in the hospital for the past three days with two surgery's to boot and that mixed with school and my job are quite overwhelming....did i even mention my rig









I think we were both really quick to misjudge each other Mastiff so i apologize if you saw me as a trouble starter when i got in here









I do feel a bit of a bond between us all so lets just think black and blue from now on









Alright i am large fft stable for over 15+ hours and here are some pics of my temps and clocking...i have yet to work my NB to 2.8Ghz but i think it will be possible...pretty sure my instability i blamed on both the CPU and NB was probably the CPU alone

This is the 15+ hour run and hasn't been stopped...that IS 1.60vcore and those temps are correct

I am pretty sure i can get this voltage lower by maybe a notch or two but the temps are fine ATM so il work my NB around first


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Alright i am large fft stable for over 15+ hours and here are some pics of my temps and clocking...i have yet to work my NB to 2.8Ghz but i think it will be possible...pretty sure my instability i blamed on both the CPU and NB was probably the CPU alone

This is the 15+ hour run and hasn't been stopped...that IS 1.60vcore and those temps are correct

I am pretty sure i can get this voltage lower by maybe a notch or two but the temps are fine ATM so il work my NB around first

Wow temps are nice, but is worker 3 way behind or am I just not seeing the whole thing?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Wow temps are nice, but is worker 3 way behind or am I just not seeing the whole thing?

From what i have heard you can expect a core or few to be out of sync on Prime 95 but this seems a bit much









So what do we do now?

I knew my CPU was special but is it really "MUMMY SAD IAM SPECHIAL!" ?

Edit: Just found a possible explanation for the "problem"

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...t-results-core

Quote:

You are working in Windows.
At any given time there are somewhere between 25 and 30 processes that the OS needs to function (each has a few threads). All these threads have to execute on the two CPU cores in you system. The processing time they require varies for each core. Hence one core completes more work than the other in a given time period. This is normal. The temperature variances are also normal between cores as some tasks put less strain on the CPU. Both cores are not completly identical (minor variances in heat output).
I have kept several apps running over the course of my prime 95 run/runs and i have been streaming HD 720P and above media from the PC which BTW reminds me of a review i read on our board that the GD70 uses a pretty fast ethernet setup but it was consuming ridiculous amounts of core usage with mundane transferring via lan


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I belive that this may be what ACC would be used for.
You might try -2% to core 2 and see what happens.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I belive that this may be what ACC would be used for.
You might try -2% to core 2 and see what happens.

ACC came up for me as well but doesn't it only change the clock of a select core when you mess with it?

I was editing my post so check it out now...IMO that checks out pretty well since on top of everything i listed i haven't gone into tweaking windows 7 any so i am sure its running loose atm


----------



## ToxicAdam

Does this look right to you guys? I've done two 3DMark Vantage benchmarks. One is stock and the other overclock.

Stock CPU - AMD 955, 3.2Ghz

GPU - 4890, Clock 925mhz/ Memory 1050









Overclock CPU - AMD 955, 3.8Ghz

Overclock GPU - 4890, Clock 965mhz/ Memory 1090


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
ACC came up for me as well but doesn't it only change the clock of a select core when you mess with it?

I was editing my post so check it out now...IMO that checks out pretty well since on top of everything i listed i haven't gone into tweaking windows 7 any so i am sure its running loose atm

well that may be it then.

@ roughly 1.5 min per test. you fastest core is running 1.5 min ahead every hour. So that's not really that much. IMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Does this look right to you guys? I've done two 3DMark Vantage benchmarks. One is stock and the other overclock.

Stock CPU - AMD 955, 3.2Ghz

GPU - 4890, Clock 925mhz/ Memory 1050









Overclock CPU - AMD 955, 3.8Ghz

Overclock GPU - 4890, Clock 965mhz/ Memory 1090









no something is wrong there. I would expect a higher CPU score difference. Altho Vantage does Phsyx tests and sense you are not using Nvidia your CPU has to do the Phsyx processing.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Just trying to test the IMC on your chip run 4 gigs at a time and see if you have errors


Came across this,

*The 955 is still the same as a 940 but clocked higher and has a DDR3 controller. BUT the controller limits it to DDR3 1333 @ 4 dims, or DDR 1600 with 2 dims....*

Confirmed. Read second paragraph in this AMD 955 review.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...tion-cpu-am3/1

WELL WELL! I think I caught the rat.

I have 4 dims @ 1600.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I'm looking for 1333 timings that are as fast as 1600. I've seen them some where... I think a newegg user review on my ram mention it. brb

EDIT

Got it "1333 timings up to 6-6-6-24 which gets performance to 1600 7-7-7-21 levels."

Time for a reboot!

Hope this works


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Came across this,

*The 955 is still the same as a 940 but clocked higher and has a DDR3 controller. BUT the controller limits it to DDR3 1333 @ 4 dims, or DDR 1600 with 2 dims....*

Confirmed. Read second paragraph in this AMD 955 review.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...tion-cpu-am3/1

WELL WELL! I think I caught the rat.

I have 4 dims @ 1600.


I wanted you to try 4 gigs at a time on 2 channels because the IMC has problems with 4 channels running 1600.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I wanted you to try 4 gigs at a time on 2 channels because the IMC has problems with 4 channels running 1600.


Now we know they do. AMD 955 cant hack 1600mhz on four dimms.

Is this well known or is it just me?


----------



## dir_d

I think the C3s should be able to run it fine but dont quote me on that, I still think your chip can run 4 channels at 1600 but you will probably need really loose timings...not worth it IMO. You should be able to run [email protected] and if you throw enough volts you can get down to CAS5. I can get 1600 [email protected] 2.05v but windows dosent like it at all...I just dont know what i need to do to stabilize the memory running that high of volts.


----------



## ToxicAdam

"C3s"

What's that?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
"C3s"

What's that?

Its the newest revision/released CPU's from AMD...start searching on here

Sure to instill the upgrade bug in you at first glance

As for 1600Mhz timings there not worth it IMO and from the reviews/bench's i have seen...as long as you can pull cas 6 or lower timings at 1333Mhz you are losing next to nothing against 1600Mhz with looser timings

This is from bench's and reviews though...so unless there is some big loop hole in real world tests and uses then there you go


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Its the newest revision/released CPU's from AMD...start searching on here

Sure to instill the upgrade bug in you at first glance

No, I don't have that... my 955 is from May.

Quote:

As for 1600Mhz timings there not worth it IMO and from the reviews/bench's i have seen...as long as you can pull cas 6 or lower timings at 1333Mhz you are losing next to nothing against 1600Mhz with looser timings

This is from bench's and reviews though...so unless there is some big loop hole in real world tests and uses then there you go
I just booted out the bios with 1333 6-6-6-24 timing. I tried 5-5-5-15 and had to clear cmos, lol got stuck there for a minute.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
No, I don't have that... my 955 is from May.

I just booted out the bios with 1333 6-6-6-24 timing. I tried 5-5-5-15 and had to clear cmos, lol got stuck there for a minute.

That's definitely not bad

Go look at some memory reviews and it will clear any doubts you have up

Have fun...i think i just solved my GTA IV issue...now if only i could fix GTA IV's constant need to crash


----------



## ToxicAdam

I believe you. 1333 6-6-6-24 timing is close to 1600 performance from what I've read.

Just finish another 3DMark Vantage benchmark with the 1333 timing.

*1333*









*1600 timing*









Now let me see if I can pass the OCCT torture test without getting those errors after 30mins


----------



## dir_d

did it pass?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
did it pass?

That was it!!! 3.8GHz @ 1.42v(1.44v in bios) stable


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Very nice ToxicAdam!









Do you think you will be able to push it a little more?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
^^^Very nice ToxicAdam!









Thanks.

Quote:

Do you think you will be able to push it a little more?
Yes, but I would have to get a "real" water cooling setup.

The Corsair H50 is only as good as a top of the line air cooler. I don't believe I can reach 4Ghz without water. X4 955 gets really hot with 1.50v


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Thanks.

Yes, but I would have to get a "real" water cooling setup.

The Corsair H50 is only as good as a top of the line air cooler. I don't believe I can reach 4Ghz without water. X4 955 gets really hot with 1.50v

I am guessing i must have ridiculously cool ambients ATM for me to be doing better at 1.60v then you at 1.50v etc?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


That was it!!! 3.8GHz @ 1.42v(1.44v in bios) stable



















Im glad everything is working out for you...now i think im gonna try to shoot for 4.2Ghz stable but im gonna need alot of help.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Im glad everything is working out for you...now i think im gonna try to shoot for 4.2Ghz stable but im gonna need alot of help.


At least its possible for you







can't wait to see what happens

I wish i had an excuse to waste cash on a new GPU or CPU....I DO have an excuse to upgrade my secondary rig though


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I am guessing i must have ridiculously cool ambients ATM for me to be doing better at 1.60v then you at 1.50v etc?

What are your load temps like?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
What are your load temps like?

The highest load temp so far has been 45c after 16+hours of Prime 95....I normally average 40c with my fan speed at max though

My CPU fan is set to slow down after i get to 40c or below so it slows down and in turn the CPU/HSF heats up and the fan spins back up.....its a repeating process


----------



## ToxicAdam

45c.. that's kinda amazing at 1.6v. 40c would likely be my idle temp under the same circumstance.


----------



## Rewindlabs

I know quirky right









So have you benchmarked your CPU in anything yet?

Have any recommendations for a fun benchmark to play with?

Edit: What are your temps? from what i have heard the H-50 is a pretty respectable cooler with some decent CFM fans on it


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
So have you benchmarked your CPU in anything yet? Have any recommendations for a fun benchmark to play with?

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat Benchmark is one I just tried.

Quote:

Edit: What are your temps? from what i have heard the H-50 is a pretty respectable cooler with some decent CFM fans on it
*Temps*; The wavy lines is do to my setup being below the ac vent in my room... when central air comes on my temps drops. As you may know, the Corsair Hydro H50 sucks in air.









The Corsair H50 is very dependent on ambient temperatures.. I got the idle temps in the teens by lowering ambient temps in the 60s. With Air cooled heatsinks it didn't changed this dramatic.


----------



## mav2000

Whats the settings rue running for that?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Whats the settings rue running for that?

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.?

High. 1900x1200


----------



## dir_d

That benchmark only runs on one core on my machine you should check to see if its doing the same for you


----------



## mav2000

No am talking about voltage for that occt run.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
That benchmark only runs on one core on my machine you should check to see if its doing the same for you

Mmmm its working all of my cores just fine...

My 1Hr OCCT test will be done in a moment...


----------



## phaseshift

I found a possiblity, this mobo lets me go under 1000mhz mem speeds now! now I can do a 1:2 ratio at 800mhz hmmm I have a feeling it was mem on the old board that was holding me back from higher clocks!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


No am talking about voltage for that occt run.


CPU: 1.42v(1.44v in bios)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I am guessing i must have ridiculously cool ambients ATM for me to be doing better at 1.60v then you at 1.50v etc?











What are you ambient temps? 
I'm at ~68*F ambient with 52 load @ 1.54idle 1.52 load.(according to everest voltage(I believe the droop is less but haven't checked with my DMM in a while)


----------



## antonio

I'm currently having shutdowns during Prime95 (Custom: Min:448 Max:4096 Ram:3200 Test Time 10minutes).

After the SD i can't power it up, but the LED on the front of the ram blue ram slots in on and so does the onboard power button. I need to turn off the PSU and wait till all LED on the board to off then only I can power it up back..

I'm on 1.8 Beta bios, downloaded at Tony's thread at the OCZ forum...I doubt the bios has anything to do with it as the sudden SD happens almost all bios revision I tried before.

There is also no target temp for it to happen as it can happen at 50c,55c,60c,65c or even sometimes 45c...

Voltages are:

CPU
-Bios: 1.500v
-CPU-z: 1.488v
-DMM: 1.523v

CPU-NB
-Bios: 1.310v
-DMM: 1.352v

Memory:
-Bios: 1.68v
-DMM: 1.72v

anymore info I should add? anyone had encountered such shut down before??


----------



## mduclow

Anyone running D9GTR's (4 sticks) on a C3 965?

I'm wondering how much headroom there is with these IC's and a C3 965 with 4 sticks.

Marc


----------



## ToxicAdam

Make sure the C3 cpus can handle 1600 on four dimms. I haven't read any confirmation on this yet.

The DDR3 controller on 955 limits it to DDR3 1333 @ 4 dims, or DDR3 1600 with 2 dimms.

The 4 1600 ram sticks ran fine on my system.. games and all! But OCCT revealed the errors. So I backed off to 1333 6-6-6-24 and then I passed all torture tests.

AMD should make this known on advertise specs.. I can only imagine the countless of other people who fault their system and got rid of it.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Mmmm its working all of my cores just fine...

My 1Hr OCCT test will be done in a moment...


Talking about the STALKER benchmark


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antonio*


I'm currently having shutdowns during Prime95 (Custom: Min:448 Max:4096 Ram:3200 Test Time 10minutes).

After the SD i can't power it up, but the LED on the front of the ram blue ram slots in on and so does the onboard power button. I need to turn off the PSU and wait till all LED on the board to off then only I can power it up back..

I'm on 1.8 Beta bios, downloaded at Tony's thread at the OCZ forum...I doubt the bios has anything to do with it as the sudden SD happens almost all bios revision I tried before.

There is also no target temp for it to happen as it can happen at 50c,55c,60c,65c or even sometimes 45c...

Voltages are:

CPU
-Bios: 1.500v
-CPU-z: 1.488v
-DMM: 1.523v

CPU-NB
-Bios: 1.310v
-DMM: 1.352v

Memory:
-Bios: 1.68v
-DMM: 1.72v

anymore info I should add? anyone had encountered such shut down before??


I would run memtest as I think that is what the ram lights are pointing to.


----------



## Formula7

Okay, so I posted a few pages back and stopped persuing the question because it stopped, but now it started again, and this time worse!

I think it's my mobo, because the speakers plugged into anything else are fine. But as I was just now on my comp, the speakers made a loud thud noise and then proceeded to continue making this noise like a machine gun. It won't stop. It's a loud, bassy, thudding sounds and it just keeps going. A few days ago it stopped and now it's back at it. Anyone have any explanations?

Edit:
Also, I tried restoring fail safe and it fixed the problem, then I went back to my OC's and what not and now it's fine... but I have a feeling it'll happen again...


----------



## mav2000

I had that problem a while ago and downloading the latest realtek sound drivers solved it for me. Uninstall and reinstall. get them from MSI site.


----------



## Formula7

I just flashed to the latest BIOS and restored my overclocks and my computer is freezing on me. Ironically, it did while I was watching a Mac ad...

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
I just flashed to the latest BIOS and restored my overclocks and my computer is freezing on me. Ironically, it did while I was watching a Mac ad...

Anyone else experiencing this?

Same thing happened to me last time when I watched Mac commercial








But seriously you should just redo your overclock and not use a saved profile.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Same thing happened to me last time when I watched Mac commercial








But seriously you should just redo your overclock and not use a saved profile.


I'm sort of a n00b... Do you mean set all my clocks and then exit BIOS without saving?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


I'm sort of a n00b... Do you mean set all my clocks and then exit BIOS without saving?


I think what he means is that you can save profiles in the bios, and then recall them to avoid resetting all the different things you may have set manually. I believe the comment was not to do this, to actually go through all the settings and set them manually.

And yes, whenever you make a change in the bios you will need to save the settings when exiting.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

I'm now on the spread sheet.....sweet

Oh and do we really want the bit about the HT Link overclocking in there?

Hasn't it been proved that HT overclocking actually decreases performance...don't want new builders to get the idea that overclocking there HTT is a good idea or anything...

Quote:



All you owners out there let's discuss!

CPU highest stable overclock - All AM3 CPU's
Highest stable NB speed
*Highest stable HT Link speed*
Memory Speeds and Timings
Voltages
Temps
and anything else you can think of!


----------



## Formula7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I think what he means is that you can save profiles in the bios, and then recall them to avoid resetting all the different things you may have set manually. I believe the comment was not to do this, to actually go through all the settings and set them manually.

And yes, whenever you make a change in the bios you will need to save the settings when exiting.

Marc

Well, I don't believe I've ever set a profile... I think I've always done it manually.

I also just tried some stuff I read up on. I turned it off and then pressed the Clr CMOS button. I also took the battery out for 30 minutes.

I don't get it though... I reboot and it takes me to a screen. It says something about the CMOS settings or something being bad, then it says to press F1 to enter BIOS, F2 to restore defaults and proceed, and F11 to enter boot menu.

Whenever I press F2 or F11, nothing happens. So I have to resort to F1, then I just save and exit, except I haven't done anything.

Is my CMOS really cleared and ready to be OC'd again? Or am I doing something wrong?

This is the second time I've powered down and pressed the Clr CMOS button. The first time, I did the same thing, then I restored my OCs and it froze again.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Is it okay to keep my voltage at 1.42v knowing its barely enough for a torture test??

I've done 4 stress tests and it pass two and fail two with 1.42v.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
Well, I don't believe I've ever set a profile... I think I've always done it manually.

I also just tried some stuff I read up on. I turned it off and then pressed the Clr CMOS button. I also took the battery out for 30 minutes.

I don't get it though... I reboot and it takes me to a screen. It says something about the CMOS settings or something being bad, then it says to press F1 to enter BIOS, F2 to restore defaults and proceed, and F11 to enter boot menu.

Whenever I press F2 or F11, nothing happens. So I have to resort to F1, then I just save and exit, except I haven't done anything.

Is my CMOS really cleared and ready to be OC'd again? Or am I doing something wrong?

This is the second time I've powered down and pressed the Clr CMOS button. The first time, I did the same thing, then I restored my OCs and it froze again.

Yes this is the way it does it when you clear cmos. You will need to press F1 to get into the bios and reset your settings. This is normal.

You don't need to pull the little battery to clear the cmos, either. Just unplug it, hit the power button once or twice to 'drain' all power from the board, hit the clr cmos button and hold it for about 5 seconds. Plug it back in and power it up, takes less than a minute total time.

Marc


----------



## Formula7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Yes this is the way it does it when you clear cmos. You will need to press F1 to get into the bios and reset your settings. This is normal.

You don't need to pull the little battery to clear the cmos, either. Just unplug it, hit the power button once or twice to 'drain' all power from the board, hit the clr cmos button and hold it for about 5 seconds. Plug it back in and power it up, takes less than a minute total time.

Marc

Ahhhh. I never knew I had to hit the power button first before I did all this. Well, unfortunately, I am not at home right now. But, I will definitely give it a shot. I really hope this works. So, power button, Clr CMOS, and then go into the BIOS. Do I just load the fail safe defaults and save it?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Is it okay to keep my voltage at 1.42v knowing its barely enough for a torture test??

I've done 4 stress tests and it pass two and fail two with 1.42v.

You are not going to hurt the CPU by running at that voltage...it just means you might or might not fail when gaming

It could very well be the perfect game stable overclock....yet it might now


----------



## Mastiffman

Just wanted to let people know that the PhenomII 965 C3 is at new HERE for $197


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


You are not going to hurt the CPU by running at that voltage...it just means you might or might not fail when gaming

It could very well be the perfect game stable overclock....yet it might now


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Just wanted to let people know that the PhenomII 965 C3 is at new HERE for $197


That's a great deal. I love that CPU. Anyone in the market for an AMD should jump on this if they can!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Ahhhh. I never knew I had to hit the power button first before I did all this. Well, unfortunately, I am not at home right now. But, I will definitely give it a shot. I really hope this works. So, power button, Clr CMOS, and then go into the BIOS. Do I just load the fail safe defaults and save it?


You don't have to hit the power button, but it's just one of those things that's not going to hurt, and makes sure the board has no power in it, which will block a clear cmos attempt.

Load whatever settings you need. For instance, I run a RAID 0, so if I clr cmos, I have to reset the controller to raid, I like to disable the splash screen, etc...

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Just wanted to let people know that the PhenomII 965 C3 is at new HERE for $197


Just returned my C2 to MicroCenter and bought the C3 off Newegg ($197). Unfortunately, MicroCenter wasn't so sure they were going to have them anytime soon, so the guy suggested I just return it and buy it where I can get it.

I ended up saving a total of $30 with this 'exchange'. Hope I get a good number on the chip, that's my big worry. I can cherry pick my chips at MicroCenter, but have to trust the "luck 'o' the draw" with Newegg.

Hopefully my system, which has been dismantled for a week and unusable for over 2, will be done once this chip shows up. Guess it's a good thing I have a laptop.









Marc

*EDIT:* Sorry, I should be combining these posts. How do you put multiple quotes in one post? Nevermind, I think I just figured it out.


----------



## dir_d

should be good we basically have the same system..you saw what i went from. 3.6Ghz to 4Ghz.
Side note how does your raid 0 respond to stress testing like windows crashes and stuff because i was thinking for cyber monday id get 2 500gig F3 spinpoints and raid them.


----------



## dir_d

Soo in my quest to get 4.2Ghz stable i failed..i was up to 1.58v and i kept getting hyper transport sync errors after about 15min. Do we know of anyway to stabilize this. I know this error is very broad and it could relate to many different things related to the CPU or board but are there any tricks like rasing the HT and voltage or running slower memory or okaying with the CPU-PLL. Can we brainstorm and maybe get a good FAQ going at the beginning of the thread to fix erorrs when overclocking?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Soo in my quest to get 4.2Ghz stable i failed..i was up to 1.58v and i kept getting hyper transport sync errors after about 15min. Do we know of anyway to stabilize this. I know this error is very broad and it could relate to many different things related to the CPU or board but are there any tricks like rasing the HT and voltage or running slower memory or okaying with the CPU-PLL. Can we brainstorm and maybe get a good FAQ going at the beginning of the thread to fix erorrs when overclocking?


That would be a great idea!







:

You might try bumping the HT voltage to say 1.3 and see if that helps.

OK so FAQ's:
Memory clearance
NB temps
How to flash(new guides







)

Anything else you guys can think of that we have the answers to ATM?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


should be good we basically have the same system..you saw what i went from. 3.6Ghz to 4Ghz.
Side note how does your raid 0 respond to stress testing like windows crashes and stuff because i was thinking for cyber monday id get 2 500gig F3 spinpoints and raid them.


Never noticed any issue with the RAID and crashes. Been running a stripe for 1-1/2 years.

As to the RAID 0, forget spindle HDD's, one SSD will blow away two spindles in a RAID 0. That's really yesterdays tech now. The difference from two 150 GB Raptor X's striped to the two SSD's, is unbelievable, almost literally!









I have the two Raptor X's (with the clear tops and over three years factory warranty left on them) to sell if you do want to stay with spindle drives, and they're in the retail box with all packing, including the satin pouch. But, in all fairness, I gotta recommend SSD's, even if it's only one.

Big drawback is cost, about $3 to $5 per GB, give or take. Someone could own my two Raptors, at 300GB total, for $175, big cost difference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Soo in my quest to get 4.2Ghz stable i failed..i was up to 1.58v and i kept getting hyper transport sync errors after about 15min. Do we know of anyway to stabilize this. I know this error is very broad and it could relate to many different things related to the CPU or board but are there any tricks like rasing the HT and voltage or running slower memory or okaying with the CPU-PLL. Can we brainstorm and maybe get a good FAQ going at the beginning of the thread to fix erorrs when overclocking?



Try adding in some SB volts, that may help some with the HT Sync Flood errors. Try 1.25v and you can go to 1.3v if needed. Maybe some HT Link volts too, but never tried that, so have no opinion on it's effectiveness.

I always run it (SB) at 1.25v, mainly because of the number of drives I have, but it seems to like it anyway (don't ask what 'seems to like it' means!







).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


OK so FAQ's:
Memory clearance
NB temps
How to flash(new guides







)

Anything else you guys can think of that we have the answers to ATM?


How about something about memory speeds/timings and CPU/IMC limitations? Everyone seems to ask about memory at one time or another when clocking the 955's and 965's (which there are probably a lot of on this board).

Marc


----------



## Formula7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
You don't have to hit the power button, but it's just one of those things that's not going to hurt, and makes sure the board has no power in it, which will block a clear cmos attempt.

Load whatever settings you need. For instance, I run a RAID 0, so if I clr cmos, I have to reset the controller to raid, I like to disable the splash screen, etc...

Marc

So right when I boot up the first time I can restore my overclocks? Or should I proceed to my OS with the fail safe defaults first, then reboot and restore my OCs?
Sorry for all the questions I just wanna make sure I get this right.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


So right when I boot up the first time I can restore my overclocks? Or should I proceed to my OS with the fail safe defaults first, then reboot and restore my OCs?
Sorry for all the questions I just wanna make sure I get this right.


You can boot into o/s with a known good overclock set in the bios. Run a stress test, to confirm it, and you should be fine.

Marc


----------



## phaseshift

well just purchased the new AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE c3 and

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227496


----------



## dir_d

Still dont know how good that RAM is...Anyone know if its better than OCZ plat AMD edition?


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


You can boot into o/s with a known good overclock set in the bios. Run a stress test, to confirm it, and you should be fine.

Marc


Sounds good. If that doesn't work should I flash back to the old BIOS I was on when everything was working? Someone told me that if nothing was wrong I shouldn't have flashed to the new BIOS. How would I go about flashing back to 1.60 from 1.70?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Sounds good. If that doesn't work should I flash back to the old BIOS I was on when everything was working? Someone told me that if nothing was wrong I shouldn't have flashed to the new BIOS. How would I go about flashing back to 1.60 from 1.70?


Don't worry, 1.7 official is a good bios.

But, to flash back you just do the same thing you just did, but with a different bios version, it doesn't matter if it's an older or newer one, it's all the same to the board.

Marc


----------



## noname09

I came across this deal on Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813130223R
Has anyone used Newegg open box products before? How are they? How about the accessories?
About the layout of the board, can we still use that PCIe_x1 slot when using a dual slot graphics card in the first PCIe_x16 slot?
Thank you mates.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Don't worry, 1.7 official is a good bios.

But, to flash back you just do the same thing you just did, but with a different bios version, it doesn't matter if it's an older or newer one, it's all the same to the board.

Marc


So do I just go into MSI Live Update and search for 1.6 and flash back?
I'm still gonna try to make things right with 1.7, but if all else fails I am going to flash back to 1.6.

I was just on the MSI Forums and a moderator asked me why I flashed if everything was fine.

Someone else also told me to slowly restore the clocks gradually to unlock the "hidden" memory stability. I guess the memory has to somehow adjust too???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
So do I just go into MSI Live Update and search for 1.6 and flash back?
I'm still gonna try to make things right with 1.7, but if all else fails I am going to flash back to 1.6.

I was just on the MSI Forums and a moderator asked me why I flashed if everything was fine.

Someone else also told me to slowly restore the clocks gradually to unlock the "hidden" memory stability. I guess the memory has to somehow adjust too???

There is a link on the OP for the bios page. They have all official bios's there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 

How about something about memory speeds/timings and CPU/IMC limitations? Everyone seems to ask about memory at one time or another when clocking the 955's and 965's (which there are probably a lot of on this board).

Marc

Still waiting on some NB and ram OC's with the new c3's, but that is a good one for sure.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname09* 
I came across this deal on Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813130223R
Has anyone used Newegg open box products before? How are they? How about the accessories?
About the layout of the board, can we still use that PCIe_x1 slot when using a dual slot graphics card in the first PCIe_x16 slot?
Thank you mates.

Don't worry about buying openbox...if its a dud newegg will take it back and AFAIK MSI can't know you bought it openbox at newegg so you still get a warranty based upon the date you enter at MSI's site as your "i bought this item on XX/XX/XXXX"

Thats a great price on the GD70 by the way....i actually purchased mine used from an OCN member around 3 or so months ago for 120$ shipped and unfortunately i either had a board failure or PSU problem that resulted in my board having to be RMA'd...i had not one problem threw the whole process nor did i have to get any kind of information from the guy i bought if from

Keep in mind though that there is a chance a few or all of the accessory's may be missing which IMO is still worth the price cut you are getting with that openbox deal...since you may only be missing that manual you can find online in a PDF or that crossfire bridge thats worth 5$ or less

Also don't be worried about missing accessory's keeping you from having the board sent in for RMA...when you RMA this board and i am guessing all MSI boards you don't even have to send it in it's retail box nor include anything such as cables/adapters/manuals etc

I'd definitely pick the board up at that price...honestly out of everything in my PC this is one item i have never looked at an been struck by "buyer's remorse"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I fully agree with Rewind. Open box at the egg is nothing to be afraid of. at worst you wont have some cables, heck I hated that they sent red IDE and SATA cables with this black and blue beauty. Also the manual is in the OP.

BTW Rewind: 
How did you get that ES????







I am jealous


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


There is a link on the OP for the bios page. They have all official bios's there.

Still waiting on some NB and ram OC's with the new c3's, but that is a good one for sure.


furthest i got was 2840 NB stable. It will go higher but then i get errors in prime 95 that i cant seem to iron out


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


*I fully agree with Rewind.* 
BTW Rewind: 
How did you get that ES????







I am jealous


That's a first









It does have sentimental value with me being an AMD fanboy and all but otherwise its a terrible overclocker

I originally bought my 550 and of course due to my harsh luck it wouldn't unlock...so i sold it for 90$ on here (Paid 100$ at the egg) and then started talking to a guy named Sopairk2...he casually buys trays of NEW AMD cpu's and will stroll into a forum and just undermine even the cheapest Phenom I or Phenom II used CPU sale there...great prices and fast shipping straight out of canada

Anyways i was going to pickup a 720BE off of him since i knew i'd hate myself come a few months down the road and i see a nice new quad core supporting title come out...i tell him how i hope to unlock it and if not i will just be happy with a high clocked tri core...he says so you really want a quad core right?

And out of nowhere he drops this CPU on the table and i snap it up for 110$ shipped....that was around 3 or so months ago actually it may have been longer and of course the 940 was still 180$ i believe...and i figured why not

For the price i can't complain...if it holds up to this voltage for at least a year i have gotten my moneys worth out of a benched and beaten CPU...both by me and its previous owners i am sure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


furthest i got was 2840 NB stable. It will go higher but then i get errors in prime 95 that i cant seem to iron out


So what kind of voltage are you running for that NB overclock?

2.8Ghz is more than enough from the benchmarks and reviews i have read up on

Now has anyone played with OSX on there GD70 setup? easy to do?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
So what kind of voltage are you running for that NB overclock?

2.8Ghz is more than enough from the benchmarks and reviews i have read up on

Now has anyone played with OSX on there GD70 setup? easy to do?

I am running 1.27v for 2.8Ghz NB, after 2840 i cant get it stable no matter what the voltage...i think im missing a setting.

Never played with a mac i like the freedom of a PC since i mainly game.


----------



## Formula7

Ok. So I decided to flash back to my the old BIOS (1.6) I downloaded the file and it says it's not compatible with my version of windows. Should I boot it from the CD drive? I'm not too sure...


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


You are not going to hurt the CPU by running at that voltage...it just means you might or might not fail when gaming

It could very well be the perfect game stable overclock....yet it might now


I went ahead and bump it to 1.45v in the bios(1.44 cpuz) just for the added comfort... don't want it shutting down in the middle of a game, lol


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Ok. So I decided to flash back to my the old BIOS (1.6) I downloaded the file and it says it's not compatible with my version of windows. Should I boot it from the CD drive? I'm not too sure...


Use the bios flash or the other 2 ways that eclipse updated on the FAQs. You really need a new GPU, your system is almost the same as mine except im at 1080p gaming. It makes a huge difference you will love it.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Use the bios flash or the other 2 ways that eclipse updated on the FAQs. You really need a new GPU, your system is almost the same as mine except im at 1080p gaming. It makes a huge difference you will love it.


Yea, I'm planning on picking up a 5870 in about 2-3 months. Or maybe a 5970... lol... with my modest job at Starbucks...? Anyhow. How do I get the the BIOS flash?

PS- Once again... Disclaimer: I am a total n00b. Lol.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Yea, I'm planning on picking up a 5870 in about 2-3 months. Or maybe a 5970... lol... with my modest job at Starbucks...? Anyhow. How do I get the the BIOS flash?

PS- Once again... Disclaimer: I am a total n00b. Lol.


1st page of this thread in Eclipse 1st post near the bottom there is a section called Guides and there is a bios flashing one. They are pretty straight forward and even a n00b should be able to do it







If not we will help till you can figure it out.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


1st page of this thread in Eclipse 1st post near the bottom there is a section called Guides and there is a bios flashing one. They are pretty straight forward and even a n00b should be able to do it







If not we will help till you can figure it out.


Thanks. The more lost I get, the more I feel like an idiot. Lol.

EDIT: Could I run the file out of Daemon Tools instead of using a flash drive???


----------



## dir_d

Formula what is your NB speed?


----------



## mav2000

No....please dont do that....i always use the bios method and its worked great for me so far...and thats probably like 10-15 flashes till now.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


No....please dont do that....i always use the bios method and its worked great for me so far...and thats probably like 10-15 flashes till now.


Sweet. Thanks for the advice. I'm still unclear on how to a format a flash drive to FAT or FAT32 though...


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Formula what is your NB speed?


Clarify... like under CPU-NB VDD? I don't think that's it... that's voltage I believe...


----------



## Formula7

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNND I just froze with fail safe defaults... 1.7 is going to be the bane of my existence... HELP???


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNND I just froze with fail safe defaults... 1.7 is going to be the bane of my existence... HELP???


Get it USB stick, format to fat32

Download USBMSIHQ.exe from MSI website

Download the Bios you want to the desktop

Run USBMSIHQ.exe, it will ask for the location of the bios and the USB stick drive letter.

After rebooting have the pc boot from the usb stick. That's it.


----------



## Keatonus

Formatting a drive is simple, it's just a basic Windows option you use.

His NB speed is at stock most likely.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Get it USB stick, format to fat32

Download USBMSIHQ.exe from MSI website

Download the Bios you want to the desktop

Run USBMSIHQ.exe, it will ask for the location of the bios and the USB stick drive letter.

After rebooting have the pc boot from the usb stick. That's it.


Lol... ok. I'm trying to work through that right now. I swear on my life once this is fixed I'll stop being annoying.


----------



## mav2000

just go to the drive under windows my computer and then say format. Choose fat32 as system and then quick format...that will do it for u.


----------



## Keatonus

Problem solved with my help. He forgot to set the RAM voltage back up to recommended settings.


----------



## Formula7

Alright guys. Here's how much of a n00b I am. My buddy came over to take a look. I missed one little thing that made a world of a difference. I forgot to up the volts I was delivering to the RAM. It was set at default... this caused my system to freeze. Just like it did when it was new and the voltage was at default. So we upped the voltage and stressed it. Everything is fine...

Wow... ummmm... solved...

If you don't mind... I'm gonna take a moment to hang myself. (JKJK) xD


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Alright guys. Here's how much of a n00b I am. My buddy came over to take a look. I missed one little thing that made a world of a difference. I forgot to up the volts I was delivering to the RAM. It was set at default... this caused my system to freeze. Just like it did when it was new and the voltage was at default. So we upped the voltage and stressed it. Everything is fine...

Wow... ummmm... solved...

If you don't mind... I'm gonna take a moment to hang myself. (JKJK) xD


It's easy to forget sometimes that we are custom building here, so it requires a bit of understanding how different components work together.

You're learning, and getting it done! Good job, buddy!









Marc


----------



## 3rdman

Can someone help me out? I'd like to use the "wake on lan" feature of this board, but the option seems to be missing from my bios! Does anyone have this issue???

Below is a picture of what it supposed to look like but in my case, it's simply not there.


----------



## phaseshift

anyway we can turn off the LED on the board and have it only come on when there is something wrong?


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


It's easy to forget sometimes that we are custom building here, so it requires a bit of understanding how different components work together.

You're learning, and getting it done! Good job, buddy!









Marc


Yea. It was kind of a wild goose chase for no reason, but I'm glad it turned out alright, and if anything... now I know how to flash my BIOS without Live Update, which the guys on the MSI forums told me to uninstall and never use again. Looks like I'm getting me a flash drive.

Off topic: Anyone ever use the Iron Key?

Anyhow, just passed a 6.5 hour stress test with flying colors. Also, while we were at it, we decided to lower the timings on the RAM and it works! Now, instead of 7-7-7-20, my timings are 6-6-6-18.







Thanks for all the help, guys!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Yea. It was kind of a wild goose chase for no reason, but I'm glad it turned out alright, and if anything... now I know how to flash my BIOS without Live Update, which the guys on the MSI forums told me to uninstall and never use again. Looks like I'm getting me a flash drive.

Off topic: Anyone ever use the Iron Key?

Anyhow, just passed a 6.5 hour stress test with flying colors. Also, while we were at it, we decided to lower the timings on the RAM and it works! Now, instead of 7-7-7-20, my timings are 6-6-6-18.







Thanks for all the help, guys!











After you find your stable clock at 4Ghz or 4.1Ghz we will help you overclock your CPU-NB which right now you are running at a stock 2Ghz. You should be able to hit everything i have which is 4.1Ghz CPU speed, 2.8Ghz CPU-NB, [email protected] on the Ram or you can keep [email protected] which is nice too.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
After you find your stable clock at 4Ghz or 4.1Ghz we will help you overclock your CPU-NB which right now you are running at a stock 2Ghz. You should be able to hit everything i have which is 4.1Ghz CPU speed, 2.8Ghz CPU-NB, [email protected] on the Ram or you can keep [email protected] which is nice too.

Sweet! Thanks! Since I am still learning everything, I guess I'll take this moment to ask. How is the CPU-NB going to effect the performance of the system? Where should I look to see the improvements?

And maybe... what exactly is the CPU-NB?

Edit:

Also, it seems we plugged all the front panel ports (USB, SATA, 3.5mm jacks) into the wrong spot. They aren't responding at all. Not to mention they take things a little rough... Got my headphone jack stuck in there and struggled to get it out. Anyone have pics of where on the mobo I plug those in?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


And maybe... what exactly is the CPU-NB?

Also, it seems we plugged all the front panel ports (USB, SATA, 3.5mm jacks) into the wrong spot. They aren't responding at all. Not to mention they take things a little rough... Got my headphone jack stuck in there and struggled to get it out. Anyone have pics of where on the mobo I plug those in?


The best thing to do about that is check your manuals for the motherboard, and the case. Get them online if you need to, and the case manual will let you know which plug is for what, and the motherboard manual will show you where to plug it in on the board.

Increasing the NB increases the memory bandwidth overall, and you will definitely notice a performance increase all around by increasing the NB speed. You do that exactly the same way you overclock your CPU. Increase the multiplier, increase the volts.

You will find that 2.6Ghz (13x) on the NB will usually want the NB volts @ about 1.2+, and the CPU-NB (4th option in the volts section, not the second one) usually likes to be 1.3+. This should be quite easy for you to have stable (2.6Ghz NB), and will provide a noticeable performance increase.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3rdman*


Can someone help me out? I'd like to use the "wake on lan" feature of this board, but the option seems to be missing from my bios! Does anyone have this issue???

Below is a picture of what it supposed to look like but in my case, it's simply not there.










You need to update your bios then friend...report to the first page of this thread for clarification

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


You will find that 2.6Ghz (13x) on the NB will usually want the NB volts @ about 1.2+, and the CPU-NB (4th option in the volts section, not the second one) usually likes to be 1.3+. This should be quite easy for you to have stable (2.6Ghz NB), and will provide a noticeable performance increase.

Marc


Hello Marc

How much voltage would you suggest for 2.8Ghz? i am sure ATM i am sending more than need be to mine


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
. Also, while we were at it, we decided to lower the timings on the RAM and it works! Now, instead of 7-7-7-20, my timings are 6-6-6-18.







Thanks for all the help, guys!

Drop my timings from 6-6-6-24 to 6-6-6-18









Didn't know how far I could go before... I tried 5-5-5-18 and the system would not boot, lol


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Drop my timings from 6-6-6-24 to 6-6-6-18









Didn't know how far I could go before... I tried 5-5-5-18 and the system would not boot, lol

Sounds like you are going to need more voltage...i don't want to push my cheap ram so i think il just stick to 6-6-6-16 for the moment...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
anyway we can turn off the LED on the board and have it only come on when there is something wrong?

as far as I know you cant turn it off period.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
Yea. It was kind of a wild goose chase for no reason, but I'm glad it turned out alright, and if anything... now I know how to flash my BIOS without Live Update, which the guys on the MSI forums told me to uninstall and never use again. Looks like I'm getting me a flash drive.

*Off topic: Anyone ever use the Iron Key?*

Anyhow, just passed a 6.5 hour stress test with flying colors. Also, while we were at it, we decided to lower the timings on the RAM and it works! Now, instead of 7-7-7-20, my timings are 6-6-6-18.







Thanks for all the help, guys!











the iron key is way overrated and unneeded, just pick up your basic flashdirve.

congrats on the stable OC :thumbs\\ups:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Hello Marc

How much voltage would you suggest for 2.8Ghz? i am sure ATM i am sending more than need be to mine









I am running 1.35 for mine, altho mine is a C2


----------



## almighty15

Right guys I've just sold my Intel EP45 Extreme board and 90% sure I'm going to get one of these as I'm moving back to AMD









But will this board work with the 6 core AM3 chips when they come out?


----------



## 3rdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


You need to update your bios then friend...report to the first page of this thread for clarification


I appreciate that but I upgraded to 1.7 last night and still the same...Any other suggestions? I'm at my wits end...


----------



## jakethepimp69

hi people, im going to upgrade to a msi 790fx - gd70 and the new phenom 965 125w version, i was just wondering if it will work out the box, or if i will need to do a bios update. if so haw simple is it.

thanx

john


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Right guys I've just sold my Intel EP45 Extreme board and 90% sure I'm going to get one of these as I'm moving back to AMD









But will this board work with the 6 core AM3 chips when they come out?


Yeah as long as no big changes come from AMD it will work just fine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3rdman*


I appreciate that but I upgraded to 1.7 last night and still the same...Any other suggestions? I'm at my wits end...


I don't know what to tell you then...its not likely but maybe it was in a past bios and has since been removed....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jakethepimp69*


hi people, im going to upgrade to a msi 790fx - gd70 and the new phenom 965 125w version, i was just wondering if it will work out the box, or if i will need to do a bios update. if so haw simple is it.

thanx

john


I am not sure if you will need to update or not...if so you will need to find a supported CPU and do the bios update...updating the bios on these boards is a cinch though


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Hello Marc

How much voltage would you suggest for 2.8Ghz? i am sure ATM i am sending more than need be to mine










Hi Rewindlabs,

You will probably find it a bit tricky with the volts to get into and past the 2.8Ghz range on the NB. It will require a good chip, and in the area of 1.35 - 1.45v, but we need to be careful with the IMC, overvolting and over-overclocking the NB for each individual chip can kill it. I may have killed the IMC on my C2.









This is an area I would suggest to 'tread lightly' if you're going for a max overclock. 2.6+ is a nice performance improvement on the NB, and it is pretty much not going to hurt the chip, so it may be a safe area to just stay within.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jakethepimp69*


hi people, im going to upgrade to a msi 790fx - gd70 and the new phenom 965 125w version, i was just wondering if it will work out the box, or if i will need to do a bios update. if so haw simple is it.

thanx

john


You may need a bios update, but you should be ok to load windows and get it online if you need to, the chip may just be at an odd clock (low) until you get it flashed. I think all the 'new' boards are coming with at least 1.4, which is fine to start with.

Marc


----------



## Keatonus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jakethepimp69*


hi people, im going to upgrade to a msi 790fx - gd70 and the new phenom 965 125w version, i was just wondering if it will work out the box, or if i will need to do a bios update. if so haw simple is it.

thanx

john


No you will not need a bios update. it WILL work out of box. However, updating Bios is always a good thing and should be done once you loaded windows.

Also, make sure to set the Ram voltage to the manufacturer recommended settings.

And make sure to get high voltage Ram, such at 1.85-1.95.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Hi Rewindlabs,

You will probably find it a bit tricky with the volts to get into and past the 2.8Ghz range on the NB. It will require a good chip, and in the area of 1.35 - 1.45v, but we need to be careful with the IMC, overvolting and over-overclocking the NB for each individual chip can kill it. I may have killed the IMC on my C2.









This is an area I would suggest to 'tread lightly' if you're going for a max overclock. 2.6+ is a nice performance improvement on the NB, and it is pretty much not going to hurt the chip, so it may be a safe area to just stay within.


I think my overclock ATM is doing pretty well i am prime 95 stable across Blend/small and large fft for 12 hours + on each test

I am under 1.45v i know...may dial it too 2.6Ghz and cut the voltage down to be safe though


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keatonus* 
No you will not need a bios update. it WILL work out of box. However, updating Bios is always a good thing and should be done once you loaded windows.

Also, make sure to set the Ram voltage to the manufacturer recommended settings.

And make sure to get high voltage Ram, such at 1.85-1.95.

Dont get high voltage ram...try to get low voltage ram it overclocks better.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3rdman* 
I appreciate that but I upgraded to 1.7 last night and still the same...Any other suggestions? I'm at my wits end...

I did not look back but I am assuming you are the one talking about wake on lan. Give me a few and I will look.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakethepimp69* 
hi people, im going to upgrade to a msi 790fx - gd70 and the new phenom 965 125w version, i was just wondering if it will work out the box, or if i will need to do a bios update. if so haw simple is it.

thanx

john

Should work right out of the box. As for bios updating the Op has a link to three ways to do it and is in the Guides section. Second one down IIRC.


----------



## NCspecV81

got a nickle plated pot coming from duniek. There should be some juicy results here soon!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
got a nickle plated pot coming from duniek. There should be some juicy results here soon!









I envy you as well!









3rdman: This may be a long shot but, sense the LAN is technically a PCI device you may be able to do it by setting it for wake up by PCI device. Past that I have no clue tho.


----------



## maslaten

Gentlemen,

Should I flash bios to 1.7? Board came with 1.4.

Thanks


----------



## dir_d

im running 1.7 official no problems here


----------



## Formula7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
im running 1.7 official no problems here

So do I!... Lol


----------



## mav2000

Running v1.8 something...is 1.7 official better?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Running v1.8 something...is 1.7 official better?


1.8 is a beta


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Running v1.8 something...is 1.7 official better?


no just running latest official havent looked at the 1.8 betas yet


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm still on 1.6, but mine is powered down sitting on my dresser.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I'm still on 1.6, but mine is powered down sitting on my dresser.


Same here...not sure if there is a reason to update it

Well i am going to install Windows 7 x64 onto my secondary rig now...


----------



## Keatonus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Dont get high voltage ram...try to get low voltage ram it overclocks better.

While that was correct in the days of DDR2. Higher voltage Ram has a higher overclocking limit.

Low voltage RAM is just for Intel chipsets, as they can't handle higher voltage RAM. However with AMD Boards you want the higher voltage ram, as they have different modules that're better suited for AMD setups.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Does this 3DMark06 score look right for my system?


----------



## mav2000

Looks ok to me...


----------



## 3rdman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 







I envy you as well!









3rdman: This may be a long shot but, sense the LAN is technically a PCI device you may be able to do it by setting it for wake up by PCI device. Past that I have no clue tho.

Thank you very much for your time. So I assume on your machine the option doesn't exist either?

Happy Pre-Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3rdman* 
Happy Pre-Thanksgiving everyone!

Ditto, Happy Turkey Day everyone!!

Mmmm... turkey!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keatonus* 
While that was correct in the days of DDR2. Higher voltage Ram has a higher overclocking limit.

Low voltage RAM is just for Intel chipsets, as they can't handle higher voltage RAM. However with AMD Boards you want the higher voltage ram, as they have different modules that're better suited for AMD setups.

Im sorry but your wrong goto the OCZ forums and say that and see what they say


----------



## mduclow

I have also seen many posts that the low voltage ram is better at overclocking and even at running stock (RAM rated, 1600mhz) speeds and timings.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Well i can hit 4Ghz at 1.45v, 4.1Ghz takes 1.55v but i cant get 4.2 stable even though im still not hitting 60C. Heres a pic of me at 4Ghz, i want to lower my 4.1Ghz voltage, i know it can run at a lower voltage but im not sue what to raise to compensate those volts that i take out the CPU core to make it just as steady...Any gurus around?
As you can see by the pic i dont have a cooling problem and i feel like im not at my hardware's limit...really dunno whats up.
Attachment 130614


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Well i can hit 4Ghz at 1.45v, 4.1Ghz takes 1.55v but i cant get 4.2 stable even though im still not hitting 60C. Heres a pic of me at 4Ghz, i want to lower my 4.1Ghz voltage, i know it can run at a lower voltage but im not sue what to raise to compensate those volts that i take out the CPU core to make it just as steady...Any gurus around?
As you can see by the pic i dont have a cooling problem and i feel like im not at my hardware's limit...really dunno whats up.
Attachment 130614

With W 7 x64, you may want to stick with a 4.0+ for your 24/7 clock. Volts are much better, temps are probably better, and the difference in day to day use is minimal, especially since few people are actually asking their CPU to run max load very often.

At high volts I would strongly suggest using the C&Q so as to keep the volts down as much as possible, better overall, and certainly for the CPU's lifespan.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
With W 7 x64, you may want to stick with a 4.0+ for your 24/7 clock. Volts are much better, temps are probably better, and the difference in day to day use is minimal, especially since few people are actually asking their CPU to run max load very often.

At high volts I would strongly suggest using the C&Q so as to keep the volts down as much as possible, better overall, and certainly for the CPU's lifespan.

Marc

C&Q dosent work...enabled it but i think because the NB is OCed it wont work


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
C&Q dosent work...enabled it but i think because the NB is OCed it wont work

I believe if you have C&Q enabled, C1E enabled and have windows set to "Balanced", it should throttle down at idle. I have read this in a few threads, even with 4+ghz oc's.

I need to check this out once I get my rig put back together, C3 should be here this afternoon.









Marc


----------



## dir_d

Well let me know if you get it to work...dosent work for me


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Well let me know if you get it to work...dosent work for me

Check this out then

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/61...ool-quiet.html


----------



## Mastiffman

Dir d,

"_*Well i can hit 4Ghz at 1.45v, 4.1Ghz takes 1.55v but i cant get 4.2 stable even though im still not hitting 60C. Heres a pic of me at 4Ghz, i want to lower my 4.1Ghz voltage, i know it can run at a lower voltage but im not sue what to raise to compensate those volts that i take out the CPU core to make it just as steady...Any gurus around?
As you can see by the pic i dont have a cooling problem and i feel like im not at my hardware's limit...really dunno whats up.*_"

If you take (v) from the CPU and it becomes unstable there isn't another (v) that will make it stable. You can only try to work it down. BTW- I only see a 5minute Run on prime95.... How long is it stable at 4GHz?

Keatonus,

As far as the HV Ram compared to the LV Ram, I have also heard that because the LV Ram requires less olts from the beginning to run stable, one has more overhead for adding volts IF they venture to OC that Ram higher.

2.0v Ram leaves only .40v on this board to play with while OCing the Ram/IMC.
1.65-1.7v Ram leaves the Obvious .70-.75v to add above stock required volts...

BUT, if you have knowledge of documentation that one could acheive better Ram speeds with HV Ram I would be Very eagar to apply a bit of inquisition on the details...

I have 4Gb (2 x 2) of OCZ Flex EX 2000Mhz Ram rated at 8-8-8-30 @ 2.0-2.05v and I can (could) achieve as high as 1800Mhz unstable. So in my mind, with higher speeds comes higher volts required. I expect that 1600MHz 1.65v rated ram would be able to achieve 1800Mhz stable anyhow (unless it's Crucial-







)


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
....

Since you are here you don't know the max recommended NB voltages for our board do you?

And what are you running both NB clock and NB voltage?

Starting to think that i might should cut down my NB clock to 2.6ghz and save some voltage even though my NB is barely warm to the touch

And how do you like that 810 you are running? i haven't looked much into how the 8 series have done


----------



## Mastiffman

No problem...

The max allowable (v) for the NB Chipset on the GD70 is 1.73v. It truns red as a "warning" at 1.43v. I'm running mine now at 1.40v @ 47*C at idle. It was the only way that I could boot into windows 7 using these settings.

285 x 12 for 3420Mhz on the CPU @ 1.50v
285 x 9 for 2565Mhz on CPU-NB @ 1.40v
285/ 1:2.66 RS for 760Mhz (1520MHz) for Ram @7-7-7-23-1T @ 2.15V
285 x 7 For 1995Mhz on the Hyper Transport

The 810 is decent. The multi is locked and I've had it as high as 3925Mhz in Window7 surfing the net....

When I first installed it I got into Windows @ 4004Mhz but it BSoD after 20 seconds and I haven't really tried for that since.

If the CPU-NB is stable and is coahbbitating well with the other OC's and it's not real warm, let her go... Some say that to high of a CPU-NB clock can hold back the CPU clock...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Since you are here you don't know the max recommended NB voltages for our board do you?

I know you were directing most of that to Mastiffman, but I have heard that the max voltage for the NB is 1.55v on the CPU-NB.

Anyone else?

On a different topic

*I need some major brainstorming here guys/gals (are there any, gals I mean?)*

I just got my C3 and threw it in. Brand new board, I mean never even out of the box 'till today. Brand new CPU (got a ...90054 from Newegg! Clean living, woot!), Memory has always passed Memtest86+ for over 6 hrs, but will run a test again. Doing a brand new Windows install on freshly 'sanitary erased' SSD's in a stripe right after I run Memtest.

However, I had Windows (possibly corrupted, hence the fresh install I'm gonna do) on the SSD's as well as an IDE mode drive I use as backup storage, and with the previous chip it was failing prime blend instantly. You probably remember seeing the post a couple weeks back.

We all kinda assumed it was the chip. It wasn't.

I booted into both Windows (SSD's in a stripe and the single IDE mode drive) and again, prime blend fails instantly (all auto settings). Now, the natural reaction to this for most of us, I think, would be, "It's your RAM!" So, I'm gonna run Memtest again, but it's always passed, so I have to assume it will again.

What the hell is wrong with this?!???!??

And also, if it's failing prime blend instantly, would one full pass of Memtest be enough to exclude the RAM from the equation? I do have two sets of Corsair ddr3 a friend lent me, but the board wouldn't even post with either set in when I tried them on the other cpu/mobo, so I haven't tried 'em yet, but I guess I could.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
...

I have seen some of these mixed reports as well with this clock will hold back that clock and so on and so fourth...i can't confirm anything on my CPU sicne i haven't beed doing a ton of documentation

That 810 doesn't sound too bad of a clocker....i am still working on this 945 so who knows what it might have in store with some more work









I am wondering as to what you are running to monitor your NB temps?

Sorry about the whole cutting your posts out in quotes bit i figure its better than filling the thread full of quotes and i avoid the confusion of someone thinking i am responding to them


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Dir d,

"_*Well i can hit 4Ghz at 1.45v, 4.1Ghz takes 1.55v but i cant get 4.2 stable even though im still not hitting 60C. Heres a pic of me at 4Ghz, i want to lower my 4.1Ghz voltage, i know it can run at a lower voltage but im not sue what to raise to compensate those volts that i take out the CPU core to make it just as steady...Any gurus around?
As you can see by the pic i dont have a cooling problem and i feel like im not at my hardware's limit...really dunno whats up.*_"

If you take (v) from the CPU and it becomes unstable there isn't another (v) that will make it stable. You can only try to work it down. BTW- I only see a 5minute Run on prime95.... How long is it stable at 4GHz?

I only ran prime for that long to show the temps when i run it. Ive ran it all night at this clock with no errors or shutdowns


----------



## Mastiffman

MduClow,

"_*I booted into both Windows (SSD's in a stripe and the single IDE mode drive) and again, prime blend fails instantly*_ "

I think that this is your issue... Running raid with this setup can cause issues from what I've read. I'm not sure if you tried this but the SB, which I believe is what the Hard Drive/ Raid setup uses for functionality, may need more power so upping the SB voltage in raid mode can stablize the Raid setup through the use of a PPL for I/O.

Rewind,

"_*I am wondering as to what you are running to monitor your NB temps?

Sorry about the whole cutting your posts out in quotes bit*_"

No problem. Makes sence. Sometimes they're too long to quote. I use Lavalyst Everest Ultimate Edition. The only thing that it doesn't track (that I think would be nice to see) is the Ram voltage and the NB/ SB Chipset Voltage.

I like it so far but it's a C2 and my 945 C3 should be here by the end of next week. (Hopefully!) I like the BUs clock OCing end being that aids in Bandwidth. Granted that high frequencies are the top dog but when one adds bandwidth to that it max's the OC... JMO though.

Dir D,

Good stuff! Was just curious. Thanks for informing!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
MduClow,

"_*I booted into both Windows (SSD's in a stripe and the single IDE mode drive) and again, prime blend fails instantly*_ "

I think that this is your issue... Running raid with this setup can cause issues from what I've read. I'm not sure if you tried this but the SB, which I believe is what the Hard Drive/ Raid setup uses for functionality, may need more power so upping the SB voltage in raid mode can stablize the Raid setup through the use of a PPL for I/O.


I always run the SB @ 1.25v with the setup because of the number of drives. But it does this (failing prime blend instantly) as well when I boot into Windows on the WD 750GB drive set up in IDE mode.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Hmmmm......

Do you have the Jmicron drivers installed?

What about trying just One SSD connected with a fresh install of W7 and that's it. No other drives connected to the Board or PSU?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hmmmm......

Do you have the Jmicron drivers installed?

What about trying just One SSD connected with a fresh install of W7 and that's it. No other drives connected to the Board or PSU?

Yes, and it is exactly the same when I boot into Windows on the WD 750 GB drive set up in IDE mode.

I suppose I could unplug the SSD's, but I really don't see how that would affect prime blend on the WD drive. It's still failing instantly, and it just passed a full pass of Memtest on the ram.

I'm completely stumped. I'm gonna try uninstalling all the drives and just boot into thw WD drive. If the problem is the same I should be able to completely rule out the SSD's having anything to do with this.

This is a brand new build, literally. The only thing not new is the dvd burner, and the two storage drives, that's it.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

OKay, just wanted to check. You know, a bad optical drive has be known to cause issues. I highly doubt that is the issue. Try different Sata ports also.

What version of SSD's so you have?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
OKay, just wanted to check. You know, a bad optical drive has be known to cause issues. I highly doubt that is the issue. Try different Sata ports also.

What version of SSD's so you have?

It runs prime sm fft's no problem (I've stopped it after 10 mins, so it's not failing instantly).

I have now pulled all the drives, except the WD 640 and WD 750 (has Windows 7 x64, brand new install 10 days ago, no crashes) They are running in IDE mode right now. Same problem, fails blend instantly. So, I think I can rule out the SSD's having anything to do with this.

I have posted in the CPU's section also to get a bit more exposure to this issue, and the first response was about the power supply. It is brand new and ran fine for 4 weeks before this issue.

Marc

The SSD's are fw 1.41.


----------



## Mastiffman

Try only one drive at a time hooked up...

What are your Voltages for the CPU-NB, Ram, NB and HT?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Try only one drive at a time hooked up...

What are your Voltages for the CPU-NB, Ram, NB and HT?

The one drive at a time cannot be the fix for this (I'm not trying to be mean or anything either, but really?? Can't run two spindle drives in IDE mode? doesn't sound plausible, right?)

As to the voltages everything is on auto (have to check if SB is auto or 1.25v). I've also tried with SB @ 1.25v, memory @ 1.65v (auto is 1.6v, and memtest has passed both 1.6 & 1.65v on 1066mhz 7-7-7-24). I have not yet tried raising the NB volts, but that definitely shouldn't be necessary for stock speeds.

This is a brand new chip (today) and a brand new mobo (opened the box today).

It passes sm fft's, will run Vantage all the way through, but fails IntelBurn on standard, and prime blend instantly. This means something to do with the IMC, RAM or NB, right? But it's all brand new except the RAM, and that just passed memtest, for one pass, but it passed more than 7 hrs about 2 weeks ago (and since then the rigs been apart).

I'm stumped. If the power supply was bad, it wouldn't run Vantage (both gpu and cpu tests), right?

I'm lost here, really.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I use Lavalyst Everest Ultimate Edition. The only thing that it doesn't track (that I think would be nice to see) is the Ram voltage and the NB/ SB Chipset Voltage.

I like it so far but it's a C2 and my 945 C3 should be here by the end of next week. (Hopefully!) I like the BUs clock OCing end being that aids in Bandwidth. Granted that high frequencies are the top dog but when one adds bandwidth to that it max's the OC... JMO though.


Alright grabbing that now.....can't wait to see your OCing results on that 945

Do you have any articles or reviews etc that show the performance increase by going with bus clocking? i am all multiplier overclocking ATM and haven't touched my FSB

Checkout my current setup i am stability testing....it will be used for my games that make little to no use of a quad core...check out my voltage drop specifically and the amazing drop in temps

I am pretty sure i will even be able to go lower on the voltage and will try playing with the core speed of 3 and 4...this is better than rebooting and turning cores off etc not to mention these two underclocked cores can help offload stress from the overclocked cores set for gaming like playing with my affinity in task manager and offloaing any heavy background apps to cores 3 and 4 whilst i leave the games affinity to core's 1 and 2

It's worked great for the few dual core games i have tested so far


----------



## Boosterfire

Hi,

This seems like a good place to post the issue I'm currently having









So I was just browsing the net yesterday when my computer simply shuts down. No big deal, I thought, computers sometimes act weird. Trying to start it up again, nothing really happens besides fans and lights. To make it short, here is the list of what is going on:

- System and GPU fans are spinning
- CPU fan is spinning at lower than normal rev (kind of a phase 1 rev, it does this always for a few seconds at boot up, now it just doesn't speed up after that)
- Power button can be used to power up the computer, but has no effect afterwards
- Front panel power LED is not lighting up
- HDD is spinning
- Screen does not show anything
- Internal HDD LED is constantly on, even thought there seems to be no HDD activity
- Internal Power button has the same behavior has front panel one (can start up, but nothing else)
- Debug LED shows nothing
- No beeps (does this thing even have a speaker?)

So here's what I've done so far:

- To verify the lack of beeps and for good measure, I've started the computer with all available memory dimm configurations possible to me (1 stick, 2 sticks, two channels, one channel, 0 stick)
- Did basically the same with GPUs to make sure that the lack of image was not caused by them (switched them, used either of the two, used all available slots, etc.)
- Reset the BIOS both by shorting the JBAT_1, pressing the clr_cmos button and by removing the battery
- Removed all possible peripherals so to have the simplest build possible (cpu, mobo, ram, gpu)

All of this had no effect whatsoever. The computer still starts, the lights on the mobo lit up and the fans all work correctly except for the cpu one which works but at lower rpm. No image is shown.

The reason why I'm posting this here specifically is that I believe the motherboard is dead, but that I would like your opinions about it. I'm rather scared to misjudge a bad computer part, and I'd like to make sure it's the motherboard. However, since there are issues which I think the CPU or the PSU would not cause if they were faulty (namely the power buttons failing), I tend to blame the mobo for this.

What do yous all think?

Thank you


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boosterfire* 
... ** didn't want to fill the thread with a quote, following Rewindlabs here!

If you're getting nothing to the screen at all, and you know it's not a gpu issue, then I would feel comfortable saying it's probably the mobo. I suppose it could be a power supply, too, doesn't seem likely though.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

From my experience a blank debug LED and no posting w/o any beeps usually is a short somewhere. That or a dead cpu.


----------



## mduclow

@NCspec - any thoughts on my issue, a few posts back? I could really use some help here, I'm stumped.

Marc


----------



## Boosterfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
From my experience a blank debug LED and no posting w/o any beeps usually is a short somewhere. That or a dead cpu.

Hi,

Just how exactly would I know where the short is? Is it at the wall outlet? Or somewhere in the computer? Also, is there anyway at all to know if you've got a dead CPU if you do not have another mobo or cpu?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3rdman*


Thank you very much for your time. So I assume on your machine the option doesn't exist either?

Happy Pre-Thanksgiving everyone!


No the usual wake on lan is not in my 1.6 bios.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boosterfire*


Hi,

Just how exactly would I know where the short is? Is it at the wall outlet? Or somewhere in the computer? Also, is there anyway at all to know if you've got a dead CPU if you do not have another mobo or cpu?


double and even triple check all your wires, if it still does not work take the system out of the case and set it on the MB box and try again.


----------



## almighty15

Just ordered mine









Will be here on friday between 7am and 12pm









Oh and my water block comes with an AM2+ mounting plate, will it fit AM3 or is it a different mounting pattern all together?


----------



## Mastiffman

mduclow,

The one thing that I've learned about trouble shooting PC's and electronics is to expect the unexpected, Always. I know that it sounds stupid. Believe me I thought that before I wrote it....

Not trying to be a pest, but did you try one drive at a time? Connect only one and load windows 7 on it. It takes like 15 minutes with these a PII/ GD70/ SataII setup...

If I were you I would still try it. Something may pop up in mean time...

That is the main reason that I asked you what you're votages were... I think that if the one drive thing doesn't work or you just want to skip that, I would head to the voltages and bump the

Boosterfire,

my GPU plug came unplugged being that I didn't push it in all of the way one time and did the same thing...
CPU-NB to 1.4v
NB to 1.3-1.35v
HT to 1.25-1.30v
SB to 1.25-1.30v

Is you Ram rated at CL7. mine is Rated @ CL8 @ 2000mhz @2.0-2.05v BUT to hit 1600Mhz CL7 I needed to put my CPU-NB AND NB Chipset at 1.4v and my Ram (v) @ 2.17 just to even get into windows... it will run 3DMark06 all the way through but it won't prime95 Blend for crap. Like instant Failure.

Just because memtest doesn't show any errors doesn't mena that it's stable... (Stating the obvious...)

EDIT:

Did you try lowering your Ram down to 1333? See if that helps you pass on Blend. If not then I wouldn't think that it's the IMC or the Ram. Did you try the Other Dimm Slots yet?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Just ordered mine









Will be here on friday between 7am and 12pm









Oh and my water block comes with an AM2+ mounting plate, will it fit AM3 or is it a different mounting pattern all together?

yes the AM2, AM2+ and AM3 mounting brackets are all the same.


----------



## mduclow

@Mastiffman -- it is the RAM! I can't believe this. Why would it pass memtest for over 7 hours, and then the exact same settings in Windows fails prime blend instantly??!!??

I had those other sticks, so I thought I'd try one again, this time changing the command rate to 2t (I think it had been on 1t before, because that was what I had always used with the others, and I didn't even think about it) and it didn't fail instantly, I let it run about a minute or so.

So I went back to the OCZ's, put one stick in, left the command rate at 2t, and it was fine. I tried the other one with it, and it started failing after about 30 secs. So I put only that second one in, and it went for 4 mins. before I stopped it.

I'm going to try different settings on both sticks individually and see what I get, then I'll try running them both again and see what happens, but it is the RAM causing the instant failure.

I'm starting to think it's voltage related...

I don't understand why it passed memtest if there is a problem with them.

Marc

...and Mastiffman, I did disconnect all drives, except the 750 and dvd, formatted and re-installed on the one drive, same issue. That's what made me say to myself, it's gotta be the ram, and so I went back to that. I never should have trusted memtest as much as I did.

And also, I had been running it at 1066mhz auto timings the whole time!

Oh, and btw, thanks for trying to help, buddy!


----------



## Mastiffman

mduclow,

Sorry that I wasn't more help... Nice work though! Whenever I feel like I exhausted all options when troubleshooting, I turn to the unlikely... It's just a habit that I've developed, for betteror worse, IDK.

P.S. I rarely use memtest. Only when the whole systems OC is stable I use memtest out of sheer boredom to ensure that it's totally stable...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


mduclow,

Sorry that I wasn't more help... Nice work though! Whenever I feel like I exhausted all options when troubleshooting, I turn to the unlikely... It's just a habit that I've developed, for betteror worse, IDK.

P.S. I rarely use memtest. Only when the whole systems OC is stable I use memtest out of sheer boredom to ensure that it's totally stable...


No problem, friend, you're always there to assist. I have been dealing with this, I think, for over 5 weeks now. I let myself be fooled into thinking that memtest was proving it not to be the ram.







When in actuality it was the RAM voltage.

I am just glad to have it working now, or at least on the right track. It is no longer causing those weird issues with AMD AOD that I was experiencing as well.

Thanks buddy!

Marc

So far 1.75v has it running ok with both sticks @ 1333mhz 8-9-9-20-1t (auto timings). And incidentally 1066mhz was ok at 1.7v. Seems high to me for ram rated at 1.65v 1600mhz 7-7-7-24-1t.

FYI, for anyone that doesn't already know, there is a new CCC version as of about a week ago. Catalyst 9.11


----------



## eclipseaudio4

CCC dl page added to OP


----------



## NCspecV81

gettin' ready to hook this up and test it out. New phase unit on hand. Larger compressor than the one I was using prior on this board. THe old one was a 1/4hp nf9fx and this one is a 3/4hp compressor.

Crappy pic but its a close up. Not mounted yet though. Feeling lazy and haven't done anything else.


----------



## Mastiffman

mduclow,

Good stuff! So all ram is good now? It wasn't bad ram just to low of voltage?

CCC "911" yikes. I ty to stay away from that number...

Rewinder,

Rsponding to your queston about OCing using the HT bus versus just multiplier OCing...

Just check THIS link out at the AMD Processor forums... Says a lot. I even posted there a few months ago...

SPEC,

That's a Sharp looking bracket!


----------



## NCspecV81

gettin' there...


----------



## phaseshift

what's the highest NB freq you guys have gotten so far?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


what's the highest NB freq you guys have gotten so far?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*












ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME....ARE YOU...FREAKING KIDDING ME!

I have to push 1.60 bloody V to do 3.8Ghz.....

Is it the low temps that allow you to run such a low voltage? or is that just a banging chip?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME....ARE YOU...FREAKING KIDDING ME!

I have to push 1.60 bloody V to do 3.8Ghz.....

Is it the low temps that allow you to run such a low voltage? or is that just a banging chip?











Hes below 0 degrees so that helps alot


----------



## Formula7

OMG***BBQ!!! How are you putting out 1.56V to a 4.6Ghz CPU???

I can't even get close to stable at 4.3Ghz @ 1.5V


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


OMG***BBQ!!! How are you putting out 1.56V to a 4.6Ghz CPU???

I can't even get close to stable at 4.3Ghz @ 1.5V










Temps, he's sub-zero. It's that simple.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Happy Turkeyday all!


----------



## phaseshift

happy turkey day!

can all of you guys running 4ghz+ 24/7 stable post your settings and what type of cooling


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
happy turkey day!

can all of you guys running 4ghz+ 24/7 stable post your settings and what type of cooling

965, 1.54vcore, 1.35 CPU-NB, 1.3 HT, other voltages auto.
4.0Ghz, 2.8NB, 2.6HT, 1600 9-9-9-21-1T RAM.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
965, 1.54vcore, 1.35 CPU-NB, 1.3 HT, other voltages auto.
4.0Ghz, 2.8NB, 2.6HT, 1600 9-9-9-21-1T RAM.

how about your core temps?

I ran Small FFT last night for 6 hours and no errors for my cpu 3.960ghz. But as soon as I run Prime95 after 10 minutes I'll crash, I'm suspecting the memory.

my nb is at 1.300v how high can we safely push the nb and cpu nb and ht voltages?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I top out at 52*C with my mega.

IMHO as long as your not red you should be fine.


----------



## hollywood406

I couldn't resist posting to this thread. I own a MSI X58 Pro motherboard so hopefully I will not be booted from this thread for not owning a 790FX-GD70









I just wanted to comment on how good this *Official* site looks. I love the links that you posted to assist in the overclocking and monitoring of the vitals and the spread sheet of the owners data looks SWEET! I love the looks of the MSI motherboards and I really like the layout. It looks like a great overclocker and with 4 PCIe slots, has lots of room for expansion. I've had my eye on this motherboard and watching for a deal to see just how the AMD stacks up against my Intel core i7.

Kudos for a great site!!


----------



## phaseshift

i've been reading a lot for the pass couple of days. i've got some questions to clear things up for me.

Higher NB Freq(cpu-nb freq) the better in performance?

To stabilize the NB Freq we add more CPU-NB voltages?

To get a higher IMC you add more NB Voltage?

WIth a higher NB freq you can get tighter timings?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
I couldn't resist posting to this thread. I own a MSI X58 Pro motherboard so hopefully I will not be booted from this thread for not owning a 790FX-GD70









I just wanted to comment on how good this *Official* site looks. I love the links that you posted to assist in the overclocking and monitoring of the vitals and the spread sheet of the owners data looks SWEET! I love the looks of the MSI motherboards and I really like the layout. It looks like a great overclocker and with 4 PCIe slots, has lots of room for expansion. I've had my eye on this motherboard and watching for a deal to see just how the AMD stacks up against my Intel core i7.

Kudos for a great site!!
















Thanks for the compliments on this thread!

The more the merrier, and for now your i7 will still beat AMD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
i've been reading a lot for the pass couple of days. i've got some questions to clear things up for me.

Higher NB Freq(cpu-nb freq) the better in performance?

To stabilize the NB Freq we add more CPU-NB voltages?

To get a higher IMC you add more NB Voltage?

WIth a higher NB freq you can get tighter timings?

NB freq will give your more throughput with RAM mostly.

yes

IMC is cpu-NB. NB voltage is for something else altogether but usually you need to give it a small bump when running 4 sticks.

Not sure anyone has confirmed this.
Usually lower RAM freq will give you tighter timings.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Thanks for the compliments on this thread!

The more the merrier, and for now your i7 will still beat AMD.

NB freq will give your more throughput with RAM mostly.

yes

IMC is cpu-NB. NB voltage is for something else altogether but usually you need to give it a small bump when running 4 sticks.

Not sure anyone has confirmed this.
Usually lower RAM freq will give you tighter timings.


when looking at cpuz memory tab, the IMC translates to the memory spd/freq right?

as of right now i put everything back to stock and working on my memory. Keeping NB freq close to 2000mhz

1734 / 2 = 867mhz

running memtest86+ test 5 for 10 minutes no errors, I'll try adding more CPU-NB volts to see if i can get a higher speed


----------



## phaseshift

so in theory

the NB Freq and IMC will yeild higher results by adding more CPU-NB voltage and a tad of nb voltage?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I top out at 52*C with my mega.

IMHO as long as your not red you should be fine.


what programs do you use to test the stability of your ram. I know prime95 blend test

do you get the same results using memtest86+? and some SuperPi?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NB freq is the IMC. kinda confusing I know. 
In theory a touch of NB voltage and 1.3-1.35 CPU-NB voltage for higher NB/IMC/CPU-NB freq's and more throughput aka faster/better scores.

Check attach for cpu-z shots and exp's


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


NB freq is the IMC. kinda confusing I know. 
In theory a touch of NB voltage and 1.3-1.35 CPU-NB voltage for higher NB/IMC/CPU-NB freq's and more throughput aka faster/better scores.

Check attach for cpu-z shots and exp's


okay I'm understanding it now, I found my max NB freq and max RAM speed at 9-9-9-24 1T

that's with a multiplier 216x16 3.456ghz

NB 2808mhz
RAM Freq 864mhz

now in your experience would it be better to put the FSB down to 200 and clock the multiplier and then set my NB and and leave my ram freq at 800mhz, to get better stable clocks and better temps

or should I just add a good multiplier right now and have better performance


----------



## eclipseaudio4

usually the higher FSB/HTT/reference clock is the "better" way to go as you *can* get more throughput that way. 24/7 I back my speeds down but when benching I usually run ~250 FSB/HTT/reference depending on what I am trying to do.

EDIT: what vcore are you using? You should be able to get a much higher core speed.


----------



## phaseshift

I set my vcore to 1.5 to make it easier later. But I know ar 3.9ghz 1.5v I'm error free from prime95 small fft for 6 hours, so at that CPU speed is stable for me anything higher than 3.960 I'm crashing when stressing.

I backed down a notch on those nb feqs i posted earlier as I was getting errors on prime95 blend


----------



## eclipseaudio4

OK, I would start with everything at stock(unless you need to turn something up for it to run)(except ram timings) and try 1.5vcore 243FSB/HTT(going to call it HTT from now on) 16X multi and see if you can get in. if so Prime that for a while.

edit hold on.

EDIT: set your HT multi to 8x and CPU-NB to 10x and drop ram to at or below spec.
or even stick with what you have and just change to 16*243 while lowering multi's so that they are about equal to what you know is stable.(NB/HT/RAM)

EDIT: what are your temp like @ 1.5?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
OK, I would start with everything at stock(unless you need to turn something up for it to run)(except ram timings) and try 1.5vcore 243FSB/HTT(going to call it HTT from now on) 16X multi and see if you can get in. if so Prime that for a while.

edit hold on.

EDIT: set your HT multi to 8x and CPU-NB to 10x and drop ram to at or below spec.
or even stick with what you have and just change to 16*243 while lowering multi's so that they are about equal to what you know is stable.(NB/HT/RAM)

EDIT: what are your temp like @ 1.5?

what will this do?


----------



## macedo

is this motherboard good ?

i'm thinking which mobo to buy UD5P or MSI 790FX-GD70 ?


----------



## phaseshift

my temps right now are at 3.884ghz 1.5v are hovering around 57-59C


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
OK, I would start with everything at stock(unless you need to turn something up for it to run)(except ram timings) and try 1.5vcore 243FSB/HTT(going to call it HTT from now on) 16X multi and see if you can get in. if so Prime that for a while.

edit hold on.

EDIT: set your HT multi to 8x and CPU-NB to 10x and drop ram to at or below spec.
or even stick with what you have and just change to 16*243 while lowering multi's so that they are about equal to what you know is stable.(NB/HT/RAM)

EDIT: what are your temp like @ 1.5?

I tried these settings and my temps are at 55-57C


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macedo* 
is this motherboard good ?

i'm thinking which mobo to buy UD5P or MSI 790FX-GD70 ?

Both are excellent boards, check what you need for sata ports, pci-e 2.0 x16 slots, etc ... and decide based on that.

Marc


----------



## phaseshift

would you benefit from having a higher HT also? I heard anything over 2200 HT is not necessary?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macedo* 
is this motherboard good ?

i'm thinking which mobo to buy UD5P or MSI 790FX-GD70 ?

This is a great board! but I'm kinda biased. You will have a great board either way you go tho. What you could do is really look at both and decide which you like better as they will clock very closely. also the boards are very similar the main difference being possible quad fire or quad raid 0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
would you benefit from having a higher HT also? I heard anything over 2200 HT is not necessary?

I have been meaning to do some testing on this. Hopefully I can do that tomorrow, and let you know.


----------



## phaseshift

im getting some ****ed up readings...and i'm fed up with it now...why am i getting 2.04v readings on cpuid and hwmonitor and i set the damn thing at 1.50v


----------



## eclipseaudio4

DL everest here and see what that gives you. I am assuming you are referring to vcore. I know pre 5.3(everest) my NB voltages were crazy. Under load it said 4.+ volts to the NB. I know everest shows me with a .2v drop from idle to load(1.54 idle 1.52 load) but I haven't confirmed via voltage points.(well i did but I forgot.)


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
DL everest here and see what that gives you. I am assuming you are referring to vcore. I know pre 5.3(everest) my NB voltages were crazy. Under load it said 4.+ volts to the NB. I know everest shows me with a .2v drop from idle to load(1.54 idle 1.52 load) but I haven't confirmed via voltage points.(well i did but I forgot.)

sooo...i ordered a megahalem...i can't handle not getting 4.ghz...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


sooo...i ordered a megahalem...i can't handle not getting 4.ghz...


did you get the AM bracket as well? and you will not be depressed.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


965, 1.54vcore, 1.35 CPU-NB, 1.3 HT, other voltages auto.
4.0Ghz, 2.8NB, 2.6HT, 1600 9-9-9-21-1T RAM.


Why the high HT?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Why the high HT?


just OCd everything. lol still need to see if it did any good.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


sooo...i ordered a megahalem...i can't handle not getting 4.ghz...


lol....what kind of fan do you have on your Dark night?

Isn't the dark night essentially an HDT 1283? as in my sig...

Also i look forward to those tests on HT speeds there eclipse...try finding out how far its ok to push the HT before we lose performance


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


lol....what kind of fan do you have on your Dark night?

Isn't the dark night essentially an HDT 1283? as in my sig...

Also i look forward to so some testing on HT speeds there eclipse...try finding out how far its ok to push the HT before we lose performance


IIRC it is. could just be the fan.

as far as HT I need to re look and see what it "controls"


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


IIRC it is. could just be the fan.

as far as HT I need to re look and *see what it "controls"*



Yeah the only difference is his has a gray/black finish...if he is using the stock fan thats probably his problem

As do i...from the benchmarks i have seen i believe it drastically reduces performance past 2200mhz or 2400mhz....if i could only find that OCZ wiki test page...

Eclipse have you tried any apps under windows 7 that helps to regain ram thats "wasted" ?

I am currently using RamRush and its working quite well...after running something like GTA IV it clears a ton of ram up


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Yeah the only difference is his has a gray/black finish...if he is using the stock fan thats probably his problem

As do i...from the benchmarks i have seen i believe it drastically reduces performance past 2200mhz or 2400mhz....if i could only find that OCZ wiki test page...

Eclipse have you tried any apps under windows 7 that helps to regain ram thats "waste" ?

I am currently using RamRush and its working quite well...after running something like GTA IV it clears a ton of ram up


agreed!

had not heard of that.

very interesting I will have to DL that and see how it goes.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


sooo...i ordered a megahalem...i can't handle not getting 4.ghz...


Once you go water, you'll never go back!







Think of all the room you will have!

Now that I have finally got my rig under control (I still can't believe it was actually the RAM) I will take some photos for all of you (I'm a pro-sumer photographer - read: I have over $5k in my photog. gear







) to see just what water can do for your 'space in the case'!

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah, I cant decided if I am going to go water or get a new GFX card or both Q1 2010.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah, I cant decided if I am going to go water or get a new GFX card or both Q1 2010.


yup i did get the am2 bracket

Prolimatech Mega Shadow Heatpipe CPU Cooler for Intel LGA775, LGA1156, LGA1366 $77.99

Prolimatech 120 x 25mm Additional Fan Clips for Megahalems/Mega Shadow $3.99

Prolimatech ARM-01 AM2 Adapter Bracket Mounting Kit for Megahalems/Mega Shadow $9.99

Arctic Cooling MX-3 High Performance Thermal Compound 4g $14.99

Yate Loon 140mm D14SM-12 Medium Speed Fan 62CFM 29dBA x2 $14.99

push pull config...although I will go water cooling in the future, I figured I can save some money here and there until Thuban comes out, ones it does..that's mad water cooling...unless I get another check in and see my finances. In the end 140 dollars - compared to 350 that I was going to spend on the setup I made for WC..I couldn't justify it. And I was only cooling my CPU too now I have some extra to buy a sleeving kit from murdermod lol


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Yeah the only difference is his has a gray/black finish...if he is using the stock fan thats probably his problem

As do i...from the benchmarks i have seen i believe it drastically reduces performance past 2200mhz or 2400mhz....if i could only find that OCZ wiki test page...

Eclipse have you tried any apps under windows 7 that helps to regain ram thats "waste" ?

I am currently using RamRush and its working quite well...after running something like GTA IV it clears a ton of ram up


hmm I didn't think of that...but these yate loons I got should be better than the one I have on the dark knight now right?


----------



## phaseshift

**** i just noticed that 140mm yate loon is what I ordered...is that going to be a problem installing on the megahalem


----------



## eclipseaudio4

62 CFM is not enough
look for 100+

I use these http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html

EDIT: and yes that is gonna be a big problem! they wont fit the cooler and they will block the ram.


----------



## phaseshift

i wanted something quiet but won't give off performance


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I use these http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html


Nice!

I'm using 90cfm cooler masters in a push pull on my rad, 4 of 'em. About $50 for the 4 fans, but do a great job.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


62 CFM is not enough
look for 100+

I use these http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html

EDIT: and yes that is gonna be a big problem! they wont fit the cooler and they will block the ram.


ONLY 62 CFM? That blows...well no it don't

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


**** i just noticed that 140mm yate loon is what I ordered...is that going to be a problem installing on the megahalem


Call them and cancel the order for the fans...an email may be faster though depending on there support department

I spent 20$ on my cooler and it came with this fan....

Honestly dude unless you have BAD ambient temps your cooler should be doing better...at 1.512V with my setup i max out at 40C

So thats what i get at your voltage...(core clock doesn't play a big part in temps)

One moment and il throw you up a photo

Edit: Unfortunately i just managed to delete the 1.512V photo but here is what i do at 1.58V


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


yup i did get the am2 bracket

Prolimatech Mega Shadow Heatpipe CPU Cooler for Intel LGA775, LGA1156, LGA1366 $77.99

Prolimatech 120 x 25mm Additional Fan Clips for Megahalems/Mega Shadow $3.99

Prolimatech ARM-01 AM2 Adapter Bracket Mounting Kit for Megahalems/Mega Shadow $9.99

Arctic Cooling MX-3 High Performance Thermal Compound 4g $14.99

Yate Loon 140mm D14SM-12 Medium Speed Fan 62CFM 29dBA x2 $14.99

push pull config...although I will go water cooling in the future, I figured I can save some money here and there until Thuban comes out, ones it does..that's mad water cooling...unless I get another check in and see my finances. In the end 140 dollars - compared to 350 that I was going to spend on the setup I made for WC..I couldn't justify it. And I was only cooling my CPU too now I have some extra to buy a sleeving kit from murdermod lol


Why did you get additional clips Mega comes with 2 sets of 120x25 fan clips for push pull. Also why 140mm Yate loons those are too big for the Mega...


----------



## dir_d

I got http://www.svc.com/sy-1225sl12sh.html in push pull but i only use the 2nd one at 50%


----------



## Rewindlabs

Has anyone here tried using ACC to reduce there voltages or increase there overclock?

I know i am not stable on all four cores at 3.8Ghz with my vcore in bios set below 1.615v (according to CPUID thats 1.60V idle and 1.584V load) and by unstable i mean immediate crashing with Prime95 or any stress testing app

I just tried enabling 12%+ on all four cores and went for 3.9Ghz which failed immediately in Prime 95 Blend at 1.615V...and i have now set 10%- on all four cores whilst setting my vcore in bios to 1.585V (according to CPUID thats 1.552V under load) and i have passed 15 mins of Prime 95 blend so far...

So whats happening here...does ACC cut my performance in half or what?

Il need to try out 12%- now....

Edit:Even using minus ACC proved unstable...i am not sure if 0% ACC on cores has an effect but i am doing some mroe testing at 1.55v.....

Edit: Can anyone comment on running PCIE 2.0 x8 on my GPU?

I have my single GPU in the third slot ATM since the fourth blocks my boards power/reset buttons and the 2nd is a bit close to the CPU instake....my GPU puts out ALOT of heat on the rear of the PCB so the farther the better

Anyways does anyone think i will have a big bottleneck at PCIE 2.0 x8?


----------



## Mastiffman

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## phaseshift

I don't think it's my ambient temp I keep my case open as with the lid I get worse temps I've stress when it's atleast 55 degrees in my room in the early morning and I get the same temps


----------



## NCspecV81

should have the gd-70 setup tomorrow evening. I wanted to test out this new unit with some heat so I installed it on the i7 and it's quite a bit stronger than my nf9fx one.


----------



## MIGhunter

So, how is everyone liking this board? I have an ASrock board with a Kuma 7750BE right now. I'm thinking of moving up to a 965 BE and was looking at this board. My current specs are in my sig. At first, I will be keeping the Ram and GPU but plan on moving to a 5970 and some DDR3 down the road.

{EDIT}-Forgot to say I'm getting a Corsair 850 for Christmas.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Has anyone here tried using ACC to reduce there voltages or increase there overclock?

I know i am not stable on all four cores at 3.8Ghz with my vcore in bios set below 1.615v (according to CPUID thats 1.60V idle and 1.584V load) and by unstable i mean immediate crashing with Prime95 or any stress testing app

I just tried enabling 12%+ on all four cores and went for 3.9Ghz which failed immediately in Prime 95 Blend at 1.615V...and i have now set 10%- on all four cores whilst setting my vcore in bios to 1.585V (according to CPUID thats 1.552V under load) and i have passed 15 mins of Prime 95 blend so far...

So whats happening here...does ACC cut my performance in half or what?

Il need to try out 12%- now....

Edit:Even using minus ACC proved unstable...i am not sure if 0% ACC on cores has an effect but i am doing some mroe testing at 1.55v.....

Edit: Can anyone comment on running PCIE 2.0 x8 on my GPU?

I have my single GPU in the third slot ATM since the fourth blocks my boards power/reset buttons and the 2nd is a bit close to the CPU instake....my GPU puts out ALOT of heat on the rear of the PCB so the farther the better

Anyways does anyone think i will have a big bottleneck at PCIE 2.0 x8?


no bottleneck but why do you have it on the x8 slot


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
no bottleneck but why do you have it on the x8 slot

Was right below the question

Quote:

Edit: Can anyone comment on running PCIE 2.0 x8 on my GPU?

*I have my single GPU in the third slot ATM since the fourth blocks my boards power/reset buttons and the 2nd is a bit close to the CPU instake*....my GPU puts out ALOT of heat on the rear of the PCB so the farther the better

Anyways does anyone think i will have a big bottleneck at PCIE 2.0 x8?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
So, how is everyone liking this board? I have an ASrock board with a Kuma 7750BE right now. I'm thinking of moving up to a 965 BE and was looking at this board. My current specs are in my sig. At first, I will be keeping the Ram and GPU but plan on moving to a 5970 and some DDR3 down the road.

{EDIT}-Forgot to say I'm getting a Corsair 850 for Christmas.

cant keep the ram it wont work


----------



## Mastiffman

Snapped this one tonight....
CPU = 3861Mhz
CPU-NB = 2970Mhz
Ram =1584 CL8


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
cant keep the ram it wont work

So this board is ddr3 memory only? My ASrock will run a 955 (965 isn't listed yet) with ddr2 memory. Not sure if I will upgrade CPU and MB at same time.


----------



## mav2000

Only DDR3....the slots are different, so ddr2 wont fit.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
So this board is ddr3 memory only? My ASrock will run a 955 (965 isn't listed yet) with ddr2 memory. Not sure if I will upgrade CPU and MB at same time.

All AM3 DDR3 based boards can ONLY run DDR3









You could sale your CPU/Mobo/Ram now and spend some cash to go for a 9xx/DDR3 Mobo/DDR3 Ram

OR you can just get a 9xx to run with DDR2...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
So this board is ddr3 memory only? My ASrock will run a 955 (965 isn't listed yet) with ddr2 memory. Not sure if I will upgrade CPU and MB at same time.

you could upgrade cpu and gpu(or cpu and HSF) then later MB and ram.


----------



## MIGhunter

Ya, that was my thinking. I'll end up taking the current setup when it's mostly all replaced and putting it in my old case for my kids.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Does this motherboard have a auto-shutdown feature? I'd like to set a temp(CPU) for it not to pass.

Back-up plan in-case my pump fails


----------



## mduclow

Who here has had issues with AMD AOD doing weird things with the pci frequency jumping around?

When I go into AMD AOD it is always changing things on me and causing it to freeze, or even reboot, and it is mostly the pci frequency jumping to like 270mhz or sometimes it even goes down to like 5mhz. It is also sometimes jumping the volts on different things.

Has anyone been through this, and if so how did you correct it, if you were able to?

I am unable to use AOD because of this, every time I open the program, it is setting things and applying before I have even changed the view to clock/settings (or whatever that tab/page is).

Thanks, everyone, hope you all had a nice Turkey Day!!

Marc

Here's a quick bios o/c on this new chip...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851008

probably could've done it with lower volts, but I was just messing around a bit to see how high Windows would let me go and boot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Does this motherboard have a auto-shutdown feature? I'd like to set a temp(CPU) for it not to pass.

Back-up plan in-case my pump fails

As far as I can tell no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Who here has had issues with AMD AOD doing weird things with the pci frequency jumping around?

When I go into AMD AOD it is always changing things on me and causing it to freeze, or even reboot, and it is mostly the pci frequency jumping to like 270mhz or sometimes it even goes down to like 5mhz. It is also sometimes jumping the volts on different things.

Has anyone been through this, and if so how did you correct it, if you were able to?

I am unable to use AOD because of this, every time I open the program, it is setting things and applying before I have even changed the view to clock/settings (or whatever that tab/page is).

Thanks, everyone, hope you all had a nice Turkey Day!!

Marc

Here's a quick bios o/c on this new chip...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=851008

probably could've done it with lower volts, but I was just messing around a bit to see how high Windows would let me go and boot.

yeah I found that too(hence why I dont like SW OC) but when changeing stuff it did not cause me to crash. It seemed to change the PCI-E freq after I hit apply. No fix sorry


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
As far as I can tell no.

yeah I found that too(hence why I dont like SW OC) but when changeing stuff it did not cause me to crash. It seemed to change the PCI-E freq after I hit apply. No fix sorry









So AOD is wonky on our boards?

The only software OCing app i have touched is PhenomMSRTweaker which has worked surprisingly well


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Personally I dont like any SW OC'ing utility to much can go wrong.

On another note I have done a little HT speed testing. Only did Wprime but here are the results. (2.0 ,2.2,2.4, and 2.6 in that order) All were done after reboot, bios set, and first three runs with the same backround programs running.


----------



## NCspecV81

I always attempt to get my overclock within the stock spec ht speed. Always had best results with it there.

Also software overclocking is a great tool if used correctly. It's not really intended for building a ground up overclock. However, for fine tuning purposes its paramount to getting every last hertz for every volt.

I use software overclocking for fine tuning and benchmarking. Some settings you just can't post at, but work wonders in windows. =o)~


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


As far as I can tell no.


bummer


----------



## mduclow

Any idea why the board won't post and is stuck on FF with no vid at all after enabling ACC?

I've cleared cmos three times and am now trying a battery removal for thirty minutes, hopefully this will work, everything was fine prior.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Any idea why the board won't post and is stuck on FF with no vid at all after enabling ACC?

I've cleared cmos three times and am now trying a battery removal for thirty minutes, hopefully this will work, everything was fine prior.

Marc

because it was not set right when you went to post. Usually when this happens to me I just power down and hit the reset cmos button then turn it back on and all is good.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

X-fire + Physx guide added to OP


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
because it was not set right when you went to post. Usually when this happens to me I just power down and hit the reset cmos button then turn it back on and all is good.

Yeah, did that three times, still wouldn't post. Could you elaborate on what you mean by set right? I'd rather avoid this to begin with.

I'm gonna go put the battery back in and see if it will post now. Crossing my fingers.

Marc


----------



## jarango

Hi,

Just finished setting up my 790FX-GD70 with Windows 7. When I put the computer to sleep/standby, the FANS won't stop running and the case LED won't blink like with previous motherboards. The does seem to be in standby however.

Any ideas on how to solve this issue ?

Thanks
Jesus


----------



## almighty15

Look what I got in the post today


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Look what I got in the post today


















Awesome, buddy!! You're gonna love it!

Good luck with your build.

Marc

BTW, in-re my previous posts, I did finally get it to post, whew!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarango*


Hi,

Just finished setting up my 790FX-GD70 with Windows 7. When I put the computer to sleep/standby, the FANS won't stop running and the case LED won't blink like with previous motherboards. The does seem to be in standby however.

Any ideas on how to solve this issue ?

Thanks
Jesus


Ok I am going to guess here as I never use sleep/standby
in Bios there is a section called power management check in there. Another place to look is the power options control panel you might try changing the power plan in there or even editing it. The only way I know(found out on accident) to get what you are asking for is to put it into hibernate. It basicly turns it off but doesn't, if you know what I mean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Awesome, buddy!! You're gonna love it!

Good luck with your build.

Marc

BTW, in-re my previous posts, I did finally get it to post, whew!










Glad to hear!







:


----------



## Mastiffman

mdoclow,

"_*Who here has had issues with AMD AOD doing weird things with the pci frequency jumping around?*_"

I get this as well and do think of the AOD like Spec does as I use insimiliar way.

E,

As far as the HT link speed it seemed to hinder performance above 2k Mhz Until you hit 2600Mhz... Have you tried that same teesting situation with anything above 2600 (2700-2800)???

I wonder if it just need the right speed. Also, what were your CPU-NB speeds at while testing the HT link?


----------



## mduclow

I'm not sure how many of you have seen this, but it is the .pdf user manual for the AMD AOD 3.1. It has an area that attempts to explain how to use ACC, as well as other interesting things.

They call it a "Performance tuning guide."

If you haven't seen it yet, I would recommend checking it out, it speaks a lot to overclocking AMD platforms.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


mdoclow,

"_*Who here has had issues with AMD AOD doing weird things with the pci frequency jumping around?*_"

I get this as well and do think of the AOD like Spec does as I use insimiliar way.

E,

As far as the HT link speed it seemed to hinder performance above 2k Mhz Until you hit 2600Mhz... Have you tried that same teesting situation with anything above 2600 (2700-2800)???

I wonder if it just need the right speed. Also, what were your CPU-NB speeds at while testing the HT link?


Was running 2600 NB I am gonna try for a higher HT just to see what happens now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I'm not sure how many of you have seen this, but it is the .pdf user manual for the AMD AOD 3.1. It has an area that attempts to explain how to use ACC, as well as other interesting things.

They call it a "Performance tuning guide."

If you haven't seen it yet, I would recommend checking it out, it speaks a lot to overclocking AMD platforms.

Marc


Nice! rep+


----------



## Mastiffman

E,

Sounds great! I will be interesteed to see the results

Mduclow,

Nice! I'll look into that! My 945 C3 Ships on wednesday... Finally!?


----------



## NCspecV81

unoptimized and in windows 7. I bet xp + dialed in NB and Ram settings will net near 5.5ghz validation! NB was @ 3400mhz roughly and some ram @ 1600mhz 6-6-6-18 1t

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853210


----------



## mduclow

This is quoted off of the 12th page of the AMD tuning guide I posted the link to prior.

" ...
2) Advanced Clock Calibration
In case of the AMD Phenom II CPU, the "Advanced Clock Calibration" (ACC) feature can be used to
improve the tuning margin of specific CPU cores. Typically the CPU core that has the lowest tuning
margin by default is the likely candidate to see benefit from ACC-feature.
ACC can be enabled thru the AMD OverDrive™ utility or from the BIOS menu. Select the "Per Core"
option and set the value of ACC to "+2%" for the CPU Core that has the least amount of headroom. Set
the rest of the CPU cores to "0%" (default value).
Note that the system needs to be restarted before the new settings will be applied. Restarting the
system is required each time the value(s) of ACC are adjusted.
... "

Marc

Guys, I'm diggin' this C3! Even in a 64-bit O/S, I'm 4040Mhz - cpu, 2828Mhz - nb, 24/7 stable @ 1.5v and 1.44v. I might be able to squeeze close to 4.1Ghz 24/7 over time. I'm pretty sure there is some tweak room to get the volts down as well. Load temps are about 46c~.

And... after an hour of Prime sm fft's, all 4 cores are matched exactly, there is not even 1 minute between any cores and the tests, they are synch'ed beautifully!


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice work mduclow!!!! And of course Spec!

I also found some info in the AOD DTG....

According to the Guide. CPU-NB Speed compared to DRam Frequency is as follows..

"In general the CPU NB clock should be *at least three times the Memory
clock *(example in case of DDR3-1600: 3 x 800MHz = 2400MHz NB clock)."

So that is very important info regarding memory speed clocks and the affect of CPU-NB speed on it!

VERY COOL!

Pertaining to HT Link Speed. The Guide says a few interesting things.

1. "HyperTransport Link frequency will determine the available bandwidth between the CPU and the NorthBridge
Chipset."

2. "In most single CPU socket configurations the default 1.8GHz or 2GHz HT Link
value offers sufficient amount of bandwidth even for multi-GPU configurations."

_* BUT!*_
3. "Increasing HT Link frequency
may provide a small performance boost for certain 3D applications, games and benchmarks."

So I figure that this was a good piggyback off of E's HT link Testing results.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


unoptimized and in windows 7. I bet xp + dialed in NB and Ram settings will net near 5.5ghz validation! NB was @ 3400mhz roughly and some ram @ 1600mhz 6-6-6-18 1t

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853210


That's an awesome clock there!









That new phase change you have is doing it's job! How low are your core temps? Is it down into the -50's?

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well unfortunately I cant really give a compare with anything over 2.6 as 13 is the highest multi and to get it higher I would have to raise the HTT, which would be an unfair advantage.

So... I have moved on to ACC testing. I am going to be running a 4.0GHz, 2.6NB 2.0HT with just enough voltage to have it be tri core stable(logical core 2 is weakest) and see If I cant get it stable.

EDIT: I can tell from just the first 5 tests that ACC has done something to sync core 2 with the others as it is no longer behind. Altho core 1 is running ahead of the rest of them.


----------



## jck

I have a question. I've built a new system with:

1 SATA SSD 64GB
1 SATA BD-ROM/DVD-RW
4x500GB SATA drives
1x750GB SATA drive

Right now, I have the 4x500GB, 64GB SSD, and 750GB HDs on the 6xSATA controller. I have the SSD as the boot drive and loaded with Win XP x64.

Whenever I switch it from IDE to RAID in the BIOS, the SSD can not boot. The scan that the RAID does sees the SSD (on SATA5) as a RAID device, even though I did not allocate it to an LD in the RAID utility.

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to setup just the 4x500GB drives (on SATA1-4) to be a RAID 1+0, and still access the SSD as an IDE or ACHI device without having to rip this apart and reconfigure how all the drives are plugged in?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I have a question. I've built a new system with:

1 SATA SSD 64GB
1 SATA BD-ROM/DVD-RW
4x500GB SATA drives
1x750GB SATA drive

Right now, I have the 4x500GB, 64GB SSD, and 750GB HDs on the 6xSATA controller. I have the SSD as the boot drive and loaded with Win XP x64.

Whenever I switch it from IDE to RAID in the BIOS, the SSD can not boot. The scan that the RAID does sees the SSD (on SATA5) as a RAID device, even though I did not allocate it to an LD in the RAID utility.

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to setup just the 4x500GB drives (on SATA1-4) to be a RAID 1+0, and still access the SSD as an IDE or ACHI device without having to rip this apart and reconfigure how all the drives are plugged in?

Thanks for any help you can give.

You have to re-do it all. Meaning, reformat, re-install, basically start from scratch. Don't forget to run Sanitary Erase on the SSD before you reinstall O/S. *Do not format it only.*

*Sorry, forgot to mention, you're going to need to slipstream a XP x64 disk with the raid driver in it, or you will need a floppy to install the raid drivers during install. You can not do this after installing Windows in IDE mode as you've already seen.*

To do what you want, you need to set-up the bios to utilize the sata controller in RAID. And, as you've seen, when you do this, the "IDE" mode drive (your SSD and 750) will no longer be usable as it was, different interface.

Then you will "cntr+f" during post to enter the RAID configuration utility.

Next create a RAID array, and add the drives you want in the array into it. Whatever drives you do not add into the array, will be used in AHCI mode as "JBOD's" (just a bunch of disks).

Then you will shut down and disconnect all drives except the SSD, this is important, because if you do not do this, then when you load windows it will utilize another drive with the MBR, and you do not want this.

Load windows on the SSD, boot into windows, install drivers and then shut down again.

Re-connect the other drives, verify they show up as an array and another single disk in the bios, and you are all set.

In windows Computer Management/Disk Management you can then reassign drive letters how you want them.

Good Luck!

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ok quick testing done. ACC +2% on core 2 yields pass! It never made it this far before! as you can see core 2 is still a little behind but no where near as far.


----------



## Mastiffman

Fair enough E.

As far as the one care running a bit faster, maybe set it to -2% in ACC... maybe that will slow it down enough...

As for me I can't get past running more than 2 cores @ 3.900Ghz on my 810. On Water

300 x 13 is where I'm with that and my Vcore is set to 1.625v (1.616v in CPU-Z)

If I run more than 2 cores (Start running prime95, Smfft's on 2 cores to start) in Prime95 SmFFT's, as Soon as I hit the okay button to start the 3 core Smfft test the PC Reboots (without the horizontal lines)...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


ok quick testing done. ACC +2% on core 2 yields pass! It never made it this far before! as you can see core 2 is still a little behind but no where near as far.


Awesome! Now we seem to have an idea on how to get that "very close to stable" clock, actually stable!

Good job, buddy!









Marc


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
You have to re-do it all. Meaning, reformat, re-install, basically start from scratch. Don't forget to run Sanitary Erase on the SSD before you reinstall O/S. *Do not format it only.*

*Sorry, forgot to mention, you're going to need to slipstream a XP x64 disk with the raid driver in it, or you will need a floppy to install the raid drivers during install. You can not do this after installing Windows in IDE mode as you've already seen.*

To do what you want, you need to set-up the bios to utilize the sata controller in RAID. And, as you've seen, when you do this, the "IDE" mode drive (your SSD and 750) will no longer be usable as it was, different interface.

Then you will "cntr+f" during post to enter the RAID configuration utility.

Next create a RAID array, and add the drives you want in the array into it. Whatever drives you do not add into the array, will be used in AHCI mode as "JBOD's" (just a bunch of disks).

Then you will shut down and disconnect all drives except the SSD, this is important, because if you do not do this, then when you load windows it will utilize another drive with the MBR, and you do not want this.

Load windows on the SSD, boot into windows, install drivers and then shut down again.

Re-connect the other drives, verify they show up as an array and another single disk in the bios, and you are all set.

In windows Computer Management/Disk Management you can then reassign drive letters how you want them.

Good Luck!

Marc

Thanks for the info!

A question:

Sanitary Erase: Do I run this from a bootable CD? Or in Windows? And, I have the Kingston SSD Now V+ 64GB...is it safe for that drive? (not sure it uses the Indilinx controller as I read it's good for)

I think I'm going to have to do the slipstream CD. Seems as though the FDD/Memory Card reader I have isn't working quite right. Go figure.

I'll give it a go. It might take me a few days. I have multiple projects going. I'll definitely let you know how it works out







Thanks again


----------



## jck

BTW...I found this link for slipstreaming the XP CD in another section here:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/How...P-installation

If anyone else needs it, I hope this helps.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Thanks for the info!

A question:

Sanitary Erase: Do I run this from a bootable CD? Or in Windows? And, I have the Kingston SSD Now V+ 64GB...is it safe for that drive? (not sure it uses the Indilinx controller as I read it's good for)

I think I'm going to have to do the slipstream CD. Seems as though the FDD/Memory Card reader I have isn't working quite right. Go figure.

I'll give it a go. It might take me a few days. I have multiple projects going. I'll definitely let you know how it works out







Thanks again










Not positive on the Sanitary Erase, maybe there is an equivilent for your drive. But formatting a flash drive isn't going to be the best thing performance wise.

Good luck with it!

Marc


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Not positive on the Sanitary Erase, maybe there is an equivilent for your drive. But formatting a flash drive isn't going to be the best thing performance wise.

Good luck with it!

Marc










Yeah, I hunted down an article that mentions a DOS-based tool for the Kingston SSD Now V+ and Corsair P256 SSD that have the Samsung drive controller:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/sto...-ssd-review/10

It's a tool called HDD Erase.

I guess it's something I'll have to watch out for when the drive becomes sluggish, back up the drive, wipe and re-image it to keep it in good order.

Thanks again for the info. I'm gonna try to get the tools tomorrow and create the Slipstreamed CD of XP Pro x64 with SP3 integrated with the AMD RAID drivers setup.

I hope I can get this done before Christmas


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*









Yeah, I hunted down an article that mentions a DOS-based tool for the Kingston SSD Now V+ and Corsair P256 SSD that have the Samsung drive controller:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/sto...-ssd-review/10

It's a tool called HDD Erase.

I guess it's something I'll have to watch out for when the drive becomes sluggish, back up the drive, wipe and re-image it to keep it in good order.

Thanks again for the info. I'm gonna try to get the tools tomorrow and create the Slipstreamed CD of XP Pro x64 with SP3 integrated with the AMD RAID drivers setup.

I hope I can get this done before Christmas










Download a program called nLite 1.4.9.1 and use that to slipstream the XP boot disk. I have used it before, and I think I might even have a SB750 slipstreamed XP x64 disk.

Good Luck!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Look for a program called nLite 1.4.9.1and use that to slipstream the XP boot disk. I have used it before, and I think I might even have a SB750 slipstreamed XP x64 disk.

Good Luck!


Cool. Yeah, I just found out about nlite while reading. Looks like it makes it easier than the guide I found by far









If I can't figure it all out, I'll let you know if you have that XP Pro x64 slipstream already hanging around somewhere.

Oh btw just for note: I was messing with my new machine earlier, and I was tinkering with the OC on 4 cores and had it fairly stable at 3.7GHz or so. I am gonna make this box a Win XP Pro x64/Win 7 Pro x64/Kubuntu Linux 8.04 triple boot box. So, this is gonna end up being a fun project.

Hopefully I don't wear out the SSD before then!









Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Fair enough E.

As far as the one care running a bit faster, maybe set it to -2% in ACC... maybe that will slow it down enough...

As for me I can't get past running more than 2 cores @ 3.900Ghz on my 810. On Water

300 x 13 is where I'm with that and my Vcore is set to 1.625v (1.616v in CPU-Z)

If I run more than 2 cores (Start running prime95, Smfft's on 2 cores to start) in Prime95 SmFFT's, as Soon as I hit the okay button to start the 3 core Smfft test the PC Reboots (without the horizontal lines)...

I figured out why the one was running faster it was a background program. Fresh reboot with nothing starting up fixed that issue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Awesome! Now we seem to have an idea on how to get that "very close to stable" clock, actually stable!

Good job, buddy!









Marc


Thanks man I am yet to call it totally stable at that voltage with ACC as I only let it run past where it would fail every time. I am going to let it run for a few Hrs like this and report back.


----------



## NCspecV81

loaded -42c using linx @ 1.6v

The corsair dominator gt's actually work REALLY REALLY well with this board. Really surprised.


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm still fine tuning as I'm trying to find a balance between NB frequency and CPU freqnecy and Ram timings. Upping as I pass 5 passes of linux.


----------



## NCspecV81

passed cas-6 ram timings so now it's time to up the NB frequency! going to do 3054mhz first.


----------



## Mastiffman

E,

_*"I figured out why the one was running faster it was a background program. Fresh reboot with nothing starting up fixed that issue."*_

So the others were running slow because of the program running in the background? Hope I'm not missing something.

Spec,

What version of AOD is that?


----------



## Rewindlabs

What is everyone getting for northbridge temps and whats within spec?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Spec,

What version of AOD is that?


3.1

I'm sure it's the newest b/c I just downloaded it from amd's site.


----------



## NCspecV81

I guess this isn't a bad 06 for a single HD5870.










cleaner pic of the setup. I have a pot coming from duniek and I'm going to open this baby up!










And where the magic happens...runmc's single stage.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Well i just started getting a boat load of errors

I can boot into windows just fine if i set stock clocks or select optimized defaults...albeit even selecting optimized defaults and messing with my core speed/voltage causes me to receive errors such as

BootMGR is corrupt

OR

I/O error of 0XC00000E9

I am currently using the PC fine at stock clocks...


----------



## NCspecV81

I've got a bootmgr corrupted before and that was having the memory/nb way out of spec and unstable. Corrupted my install.


----------



## mduclow

@Rewindlabs - to answer your question about NB temps a few posts back, MSI has told me this board will handle into the 80's(c). I would like to see this confirmed by another MSI tech guy, but that is what the guy told me on the phone. I was a bit surprised.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


E,

_*"I figured out why the one was running faster it was a background program. Fresh reboot with nothing starting up fixed that issue."*_

So the others were running slow because of the program running in the background? Hope I'm not missing something.


Yeah as far as I can tell that is what happened. I went and set it so that only minamal things would be running and that got them running a lot closer.


----------



## DYING2LIVE

i just recently bought a new rig and by far the best one to date the case is a CoolerMaster HAF 932, MSI 790FX-GD70,AMD 965 BE, Air Cooled with the Cooler Master V8, 8gigs of Patriot G-Series DDR3 1600, 2-HIS ATI HD5770's and a 1100 watt CoolerMaster Ultimate PSU. It runs every game i can throw at it flawless so far, but i really wanna see what i can get out of it. so i wanted to give a shot at over clocking it. ive been told doing it in the bios is the way to go so thats what im aiming for. but im a virgin to overclocking and i dont wanna fry anything. so i was just wondering if theres any literature maybe a walk-thru, guides, anything to point me in the right direction. or if anyone has a good setting i can start at and mess with it from there id be more than happy to try. thanks and hopefully you guys can help. cuz i have a feeling this rig can do more than just stock.

thanks all


----------



## dir_d

Read the links on the 1st page of this monster of a thread that will help, then when you have a basic understanding try to do slight overclocks CPU multi only on stock voltages see how far you can go. I would over clock the CPU find its max then set it back to factory find the max CPU-NB clock then set it back to factory and find the best memory timings then throw it all together.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

DYING2LIVE: also please got to user cp and then edit system (or add) and put your system specs in there so that we may better help you.


----------



## DYING2LIVE

hey thanks for the info im gonna give it a few shots see what i cant burn up. everything should also be updated aswell as far as what i run. thanks again guys. wish me luck..


----------



## buenagrad

Gotta question for *eclipseaudio4*...

I just ordered my 790FX-GD70 board and am wanting to get a Prolimatech Megahalems heatsink. I'm wanting to install 8gb of RAM and use AOD for tweaking it, so I wanted to know if the RAM you have istalled on your setup is compatible with AOD if you wanted to use it or not. If not, could you possibly tell me what the height of your RAM is so I know what the clearance needs to be for RAM installed in the first DIMM slot (I'm thinking of using Patriot Gamer Series for AMD Black Edition)? Thankx!


----------



## Ethatron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


IMC is cpu-NB. NB voltage is for something else altogether but usually you need to give it a small bump when running 4 sticks.

Not sure anyone has confirmed this.


Hm, I think I can confirm this, beyond 1.32V NB was necessary for me. But well I had/wanted to make 8GB 1600-7-7-7-20 work with 2.6 CPU-NB/HT.







I can't change the FSB though, may very well have found the only stable spot of that setup.


----------



## ezgonzo

hi all just been having another play today and managed 3.9 stable with my 955 be c2 (230 x 17 / 1.42v,i then tryed for 4.0 and set vcore to 1.48 first i tryed by keeping the fsb at 230 and upping multi to 17.5 but it wouldnt even get into windows so i tryed a long shot and upped the fsb to 236 and dropped the multi to 17 and surprisingly it booted into windows fine but it was not stable by a long shot blue screen after a min or 2.
so i tryed upping vcore, nb, ram volts and nothing would make it stable, so i dropped the ht down to about 2000 but it made it even worse so i set it back to 2300 and it would boot into windows fine, so i then upped it a bit more too 2400 to see if it would make a differnce and it did, with it set at 2400 it would not blue screen within the first min but it was still unstable with blue screens after half hour or so, im not quite sure what to make of this as i have always read and heard that you should keep the ht at about 2000, if anyone has any input or can shed some light on this, that would be great.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buenagrad* 
Gotta question for *eclipseaudio4*...

I just ordered my 790FX-GD70 board and am wanting to get a Prolimatech Megahalems heatsink. I'm wanting to install 8gb of RAM and use AOD for tweaking it, so I wanted to know if the RAM you have istalled on your setup is compatible with AOD if you wanted to use it or not. If not, could you possibly tell me what the height of your RAM is so I know what the clearance needs to be for RAM installed in the first DIMM slot (I'm thinking of using Patriot Gamer Series for AMD Black Edition)? Thankx!

Personally I don't like SW overclocking.(just my preference, altho I can see how it can be useful.) That being said you can use AOD on the memory I have. Any standard size memory 1.5 inches or less(38.10mm) will fit.

The question i must ask you tho is do you *need* 8Gb's of ram? It is overkill for about 90% of people.


----------



## mduclow

Got a new high o/c from the bios.

4357Mhz


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Got a new high o/c from the bios.

4357Mhz


nice...is that stable?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


nice...is that stable?


Ummm... Yeah!!









No, I wish, that's just a validation. I've got 4Ghz & 2.8Ghz stable as my 'daily' clock, but I am still tweaking the numbers to find the best combination. 3.9 & 2.6 run with 1.4v & 1.2v, very low volts and temps. I may use that as my daily.

Marc


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Personally I don't like SW overclocking.(just my preference, altho I can see how it can be useful.) That being said you can use AOD on the memory I have. Any standard size memory 1.5 inches or less(38.10mm) will fit.

The question i must ask you tho is do you *need* 8Gb's of ram? It is overkill for about 90% of people.


lol I'm not in need of it right now, but I'm just planning ahead. I'm gonna be running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and I know that you can use more RAM on a 64 bit system. You never know when you might need it is all.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buenagrad*


lol I'm not in need of it right now, but I'm just planning ahead. I'm gonna be running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and I know that you can use more RAM on a 64 bit system. You never know when you might need it is all.


What Eclipse is probably getting at is the fact that 4 sticks stresses the IMC (integrated memory controller) on the cpu more, and can impede your RAM speeds. If you stay with 2 sticks, you will be able to get some additional speed/performance out of your RAM.

Marc


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


What Eclipse is probably getting at is the fact that 4 sticks stresses the IMC (integrated memory controller) on the cpu more, and can impede your RAM speeds. If you stay with 2 sticks, you will be able to get some additional speed/performance out of your RAM.

Marc


Gotcha. So, (noob question)if I did go with just 2 sticks of RAM totalling 4gb, can I install them in the 2nd channel slots (DIMM 3 & 4) without having any RAM in the 1st ones?


----------



## phaseshift

yes you can that is how I have mine setup


----------



## Mastiffman

"*What Eclipse is probably getting at is the fact that 4 sticks stresses the IMC (integrated memory controller) on the cpu more, and can impede your RAM speeds. If you stay with 2 sticks, you will be able to get some additional speed/performance out of your RAM."*

Marc,

Actually with the new C3 stepping Phenom's, this is one of major improvements that was implimented. Ram/ System Stability with all four dimms populated!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
"*What Eclipse is probably getting at is the fact that 4 sticks stresses the IMC (integrated memory controller) on the cpu more, and can impede your RAM speeds. If you stay with 2 sticks, you will be able to get some additional speed/performance out of your RAM."*

Marc,

Actually with the new C3 stepping Phenom's, this is one of major improvements that was implimented. Ram/ System Stability with all four dimms populated!


People will be able to tell who you are quoting easier if you actually use the quotation tags.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

What I was really getting at is you will almost (99.99% of the time) never actually need 8GB's of ram. Now personally I load games into it and do a lot of multi tasking. (CS3/4, while listening to music, and encoding a Blu-ray movie) When I am not ramming my ram(lol) I have ~ 6500MB's free.


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
What I was really getting at is you will almost (99.99% of the time) never actually need 8GB's of ram. Now personally I load games into it and do a lot of multi tasking. (CS3/4, while listening to music, and encoding a Blu-ray movie) When I am not ramming my ram(lol) I have ~ 6500MB's free.

Now see, that's the key phrase...multi tasking. I do a lot of that with the setup I have now and from time to time (depending on what I'm doing), my system gets a little slow and buggy 'til I close some programs up. Well, based on all of the info you guys have given me, I've decided that I'm gonna grab 8 gigs 'o RAM. I'll letcha know how it's commin in the weeks to come. Thankx!


----------



## mduclow

Haha - maybe I should stop trying to speak for others! As they say, never assume...

And, yes, the C3's are supposed to be much better in the IMC dept.

I haven't actually tried 4 sticks on my rig yet, but my cas9 1333mhz xms3 RAM, a friend has lent me till my replacements come in, is currently running at 6-6-6-24-2t, 1.8v @ 1333mhz.

Marc


----------



## jck

I have decided...I don't want to fool with making all the CDs and stuff to wipe the SSD and do all the swapping and setting up the RAID. I'm gonna yank 3 of the 500GB drives out and just run the SSD and one 500GB in regular config.

A re-do would take up a couple evenings, and with the current situation involving family I really don't know how much extra time I'll have for projects in the next few months.

Oh well. So much for my pet high-performance PC project. Guess I have 3 extra drives now in case the one goes bad.

Thanks again tho, mduclow. I appreciate all your help. Just had to make some decisions to make life easier on myself in the near future.

I'll let you know when I get it all setup


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 

I haven't actually tried 4 sticks on my rig yet, but my cas9 1333mhz xms3 RAM, a friend has lent me till my replacements come in, is currently running at 6-6-6-24-2t, 1.8v @ 1333mhz.

Marc

AMD recommends "DDR3 1333 at 4 dims, or DDR3 1600 with 2 dimms"

In benchmarks between DDR3 1333 vs 1600 is negligible.

DDR3 1333 @ 6-6-6-18 is the same as DDR3 1600 7-7-7-24 in terms of game performance.


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
AMD recommends "DDR3 1333 at 4 dims, or DDR3 1600 with 2 dimms"

In benchmarks between DDR3 1333 vs 1600 is negligible.

DDR3 1333 @ 6-6-6-18 is the same as DDR3 1600 7-7-7-24 in terms of game performance.

Hmm...well with that being said, lemme ask you this. Can I buy 4 sticks of DDR3 1600 and underclock them to 1333 with the latency timings you posted? And still be able to use AMD Overdrive?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buenagrad* 
Hmm...well with that being said, lemme ask you this. Can I buy 4 sticks of DDR3 1600 and underclock them to 1333 with the latency timings you posted? And still be able to use AMD Overdrive?

Actually, it's not uncommon to buy ram with a higher speed rating than you can, or plan to, use because you can usually get pretty tight timings out of them at the lower speeds.

Marc


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Actually, it's not uncommon to buy ram with a higher speed rating than you can, or plan to, use because you can usually get pretty tight timings out of them at the lower speeds.

Marc

Awesome! Thankxs for the info Marc.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buenagrad* 
Hmm...well with that being said, lemme ask you this. Can I buy 4 sticks of DDR3 1600 and underclock them to 1333 with the latency timings you posted? And still be able to use AMD Overdrive?

That's what I'm doing.

I don't use AMD Overdrive though.


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


That's what I'm doing.

I don't use AMD Overdrive though.


Are you able to use it, though? That is, if you wanted to?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Haha - maybe I should stop trying to speak for others! As they say, never assume...

Marc

No prob man it could have been taken either way. I just dont want people to waste their money thinking they really need 8GB's heck I could do just fine with 4GB's but......


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buenagrad* 
Are you able to use it, though? That is, if you wanted to?

Yeah sure, Changing ram timings would not stop it.
Is there something about AMD Overdrive you like? Why not just use bios anyways...


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Yeah sure, Changing ram timings would not stop it.
Is there something about AMD Overdrive you like? Why not just use bios anyways...


LOL I don't know. I'm kinda new at overclocking and I figured I'd familiarize myself with the process before I get really involved. I like to look before I leap.


----------



## NCspecV81

n00bs in here if you are against AMD Overdrive. =o\\


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
People will be able to tell who you are quoting easier if you actually use the quotation tags.

Like this?









IDKY I never used that before.... Thanks Buddy!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


n00bs in here if you are against AMD Overdrive. =o\\


Not against, just would like to warn people not to use it as their only OC'ing tool.(hope you guys understood that, I will explain)

AMD overdrive and any other SW OC'ing utility is fine for trial and error. I just want to warn, caution, tell you not to use it for your only means of OC.(aka set it to load your OC at startup) The problem is that if you get an unstable OC and set to load into windows it can be a PITA(for beginners or people not well versed in windows) to "stop" it from applying the OC. I have read countless times where someone thought their OC was stable and set it to startup only to begin having massive BSOD'd upon entry into windows. The question is always, "how do I fix this, I cant get into windows....."

All that being said SW OC'ing is fine to find out(or fine tune/validation/bench) your OC's just please save yourself some trouble and once you have found that final OC set it in the BIOS.

Mike


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Not against, just would like to warn people not to use it as their only OC'ing tool.(hope you guys understood that, I will explain)

AMD overdrive and any other SW OC'ing utility is fine for trial and error. I just want to warn, caution, tell you not to use it for your only means of OC.(aka set it to load your OC at startup) The problem is that if you get an unstable OC and set to load into windows it can be a PITA(for beginners or people not well versed in windows) to "stop" it from applying the OC. I have read countless times where someone thought their OC was stable and set it to startup only to begin having massive BSOD'd upon entry into windows. The question is always, "how do I fix this, I cant get into windows....."

All that being said SW OC'ing is fine to find out(or fine tune/validation/bench) your OC's just please save yourself some trouble and once you have found that final OC set it in the BIOS.

Mike









Good advice E!


----------



## buenagrad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Not against, just would like to warn people not to use it as their only OC'ing tool.(hope you guys understood that, I will explain)

AMD overdrive and any other SW OC'ing utility is fine for trial and error. I just want to warn, caution, tell you not to use it for your only means of OC.(aka set it to load your OC at startup) The problem is that if you get an unstable OC and set to load into windows it can be a PITA(for beginners or people not well versed in windows) to "stop" it from applying the OC. I have read countless times where someone thought their OC was stable and set it to startup only to begin having massive BSOD'd upon entry into windows. The question is always, "how do I fix this, I cant get into windows....."

All that being said SW OC'ing is fine to find out(or fine tune/validation/bench) your OC's just please save yourself some trouble and once you have found that final OC set it in the BIOS.

Mike










+1 +1 That's exactly why I wanna use it! For right now at least... Once I find out what selection works best, then I'll use the BIOS for a permanent solution.


----------



## ToxicAdam

_Update Date 2009-11-30_

_ATI System Drivers for RS690/RD780/RD790/RX780/RX780/RS740/SB600/SB7xx_

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740

What is the new Driver download about?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


_Update Date 2009-11-30_

_ATI System Drivers for RS690/RD780/RD790/RX780/RX780/RS740/SB600/SB7xx_

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740

What is the new Driver download about?


not as generalized last one was for 7XX chipset IIRC


----------



## Chopxsticks

Hey guys!! great news, my RMA'd mobo and chip came in today!! Tried to run 3dmark06 and....... wait for it!.... failed







But on a plus note it made it to the last section rather than crashing at the start.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
not as generalized last one was for 7XX chipset IIRC

I don't know how to use it... Looks like a bunch of old files to me.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hey guys!! great news, my RMA'd mobo and chip came in today!! Tried to run 3dmark06 and....... wait for it!.... failed







But on a plus note it made it to the last section rather than crashing at the start.

What do you mean by "failed"? BSOD?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hey guys!! great news, my RMA'd mobo and chip came in today!! Tried to run 3dmark06 and....... wait for it!.... failed







But on a plus note it made it to the last section rather than crashing at the start.


imho sounds like ram. I've had a few slight issues with some specific ram sticks. I got some great ocz sticks that this board just doesn't play nice with. It's the ocz plats 1.65v 4gb 1600. Threw in my dominator GT's at the same specs and it ran much smoother.


----------



## Chopxsticks

ya, the first time was some driver error, second time my monitor just shut off but sounded like my pc kept going. No BSOD though


----------



## ToxicAdam

Is everything stock? CPU, GPU and Ram? No overheating?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


imho sounds like ram. I've had a few slight issues with some specific ram sticks. I got some great ocz sticks that this board just doesn't play nice with. It's the ocz plats 1.65v 4gb 1600. Threw in my dominator GT's at the same specs and it ran much smoother.


I'm having to RMA my OCZ Plat 1600 c7 1.65v as well. I'm hoping they will send me the AMD version of this ram at least. instead of the regular version (i7) I have.

I hope I don't have problems with the replacement as well.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I'm having to RMA my OCZ Plat 1600 c7 1.65v as well. I'm hoping they will send me the AMD version of this ram at least. instead of the regular version (i7) I have.

I hope I don't have problems with the replacement as well.

Marc


I don't think its an issue with it being defective. At least my parts. I think it just has to do with how well the board/cpu accepts the stuff and if it disagrees with it or not.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I don't think its an issue with it being defective. At least my parts. I think it just has to do with how well the board/cpu accepts the stuff and if it disagrees with it or not.

My RAM wouldn't hold anything at 1066 unless I pushed the volts up, and even then it showed a lot of instability.

I'm waiting for the RMA # from OCZ right now. I asked in the RMA request for them to exchange the model I have for the same model for AMD, we'll see what happens, might not (probably not) get the AMD verison, but worth asking anyway.

Hopefully this will work ok, if not, I'll have to replace it with something else I guess.

Marc


----------



## Snipe07

Deactivated??? Canada
Not deactivated? USA

Whats going on? i was gonna buy one this week


----------



## NCspecV81

Deactivated also seems to mean sold out sometimes on newegg. Don't fret, I'm sure the board will be back in stock soon there.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hey guys!! great news, my RMA'd mobo and chip came in today!! Tried to run 3dmark06 and....... wait for it!.... failed







But on a plus note it made it to the last section rather than crashing at the start.

That's to bad chops. But at least you have the peace of mind that the Board and Chip are both okay... That should give you a warm and fuzzy feeling!









My C3 945 ships this week so hopefully my issues will go away! When I RMA'd my MoBo for the second time a month ago, they said that they checked it and nothing was wrong with it and that they didn't have any issues flashing the BIOS. So, we'll see what the future holds for this combo in few days or so...


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Deactivated also seems to mean sold out sometimes on newegg. Don't fret, I'm sure the board will be back in stock soon there.

thats what i was hoping beacause all of there 5850s are like that... plz plz plz come back!!! lol


----------



## cbr600

Hey can one of you guys tell me what your north bridge temps are and what your overclock is on it. I seem to be hitting 53C and it seems high to me.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
Hey can one of you guys tell me what your north bridge temps are and what your overclock is on it. I seem to be hitting 53C and it seems high to me.

My room is about 16-17c and it idles @ 35c (2626Mhz @ 1.25v), I believe it loads @ 46c~.
I have a 80mm fan blowing directly on it and good case air flow.

I have run the NB as high as 2828Mhz with 1.45v, & 1.3v (NB core) and temps stayed under 50c.

MSI's tech support told me over the phone that the NB was good over 80c. Seems like a high number to me, but he was clear about it.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

I'm at a loss for words.... New board New chip, same problems... I cant even run prehistoric games like Dungeons and Dragons online.

Could this be my GPU?
I load up my game, then it will freeze, screen goes black, YET I can still hear music and then my mouse pointer shows up and I can select NPC's and even move around, but screen is black...

I'm running Bios v1.7 now because it tells me what my PC crashed from. Same crashes from v1.4 but that's not the issue. All my setting are on Auto.. really erks me that this board cant figure anything out on its own.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I'm at a loss for words.... New board New chip, same problems... I cant even run prehistoric games like Dungeons and Dragons online.

Could this be my GPU?
I load up my game, then it will freeze, screen goes black, YET I can still hear music and then my mouse pointer shows up and I can select NPC's and even move around, but screen is black...

I'm running Bios v1.7 now because it tells me what my PC crashed from. Same crashes from v1.4 but that's not the issue. All my setting are on Auto.. really erks me that this board cant figure anything out on its own.

Is there no way for you to borrow another GPU to test?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
Hey can one of you guys tell me what your north bridge temps are and what your overclock is on it. I seem to be hitting 53C and it seems high to me.

I idle @ ~50 and load @ ~54 with 75*F ambient.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I'm at a loss for words.... New board New chip, same problems... I cant even run prehistoric games like Dungeons and Dragons online.

Could this be my GPU?
I load up my game, then it will freeze, screen goes black, YET I can still hear music and then my mouse pointer shows up and I can select NPC's and even move around, but screen is black...

I'm running Bios v1.7 now because it tells me what my PC crashed from. Same crashes from v1.4 but that's not the issue. All my setting are on Auto.. really erks me that this board cant figure anything out on its own.

can you tell if it is the display driver, because thats kinda what it sounds like to me. DL driver sweeper/cleaner and get rid of all those drivers. Then re-install the drivers and see if that fixes it.

edit: driver sweeper added to OP

and can be found here


----------



## ViewX

Hi!! How are you? I write you from Barcelona, Spain. I'm new in this forum and my level of english is not good, but i will try to write better.

Also I got the fantastic MSI 790FX-GD70 and now I show you a few photos.




























The heatsinks of chipsets (North/South) and CPU are Thermalright, and the heatsinks of mosfets are Enzotech.

See you.


----------



## raisethe3

^^^My gosh....ridiculous heatsink around there. Amazing! I mean you're able to fit all that in the case.









What's your CPU overclock? I bet 4+Ghz huh?


----------



## ViewX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
^^^My gosh....ridiculous heatsink around there. Amazing! I mean you're able to fit all that in the case.









What's your CPU overclock? I bet 4+Ghz huh?


Thank you. The case is a CoolerMaster Cosmos. Now the CPU (955 BE) is running at 1400 Mhz (200*7). It's underclocking to 1,1v, and motherboard to 0,4v because I use the PC all week (24/7) and I prefer the lowest consumption posible.


----------



## raisethe3

Ehh...trying to go GREEN.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViewX*


Thank you. The case is a CoolerMaster Cosmos. Now the CPU (955 BE) is running at 1400 Mhz (200*7). It's underclocking to 1,1v, and motherboard to 0,4v because I use the PC all week (24/7) and I prefer the lowest consumption posible.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Is there no way for you to borrow another GPU to test?


WELL.... I do have a EVGA E-Geforce 8800 GT sitting around, but I know that when my buddy used it to play Dragon Age Origins his screen would get these red speckles that would soon take over his whole screen and his game would crash. How ever for everything else the GPU worked fine.

I'll try driver sweeper, thank you.

*EDIT:* Also when I try and launch most games it says not compatible with windows 7 true color, and it changes my settings. Why is that?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
WELL.... I do have a EVGA E-Geforce 8800 GT sitting around, but I know that when my buddy used it to play Dragon Age Origins his screen would get these red speckles that would soon take over his whole screen and his game would crash. How ever for everything else the GPU worked fine.

I'll try driver sweeper, thank you.

*EDIT:* Also when I try and launch most games it says not compatible with windows 7 true color, and it changes my settings. Why is that?

Maybe a corrupt O/S? Blue screening can cause that. Be sure of other options before you go re-installing fresh.

Driver is the first thing I would check/eliminate.

Marc

Also, make sur it's not your RAM. I had RAM that wasn't playing nice in windows at all, but it would pass every memtest I threw at it. I finally figured it out by trying other RAM in the rig just so I could say I had tried that, and lo and behold, all my 'issues' went away, for good.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
WELL.... I do have a EVGA E-Geforce 8800 GT sitting around, but I know that when my buddy used it to play Dragon Age Origins his screen would get these red speckles that would soon take over his whole screen and his game would crash. How ever for everything else the GPU worked fine.

I'll try driver sweeper, thank you.

*EDIT:* Also when I try and launch most games it says not compatible with windows 7 true color, and it changes my settings. Why is that?

Try your GPU in your buddies PC.

You can also troubleshoot your ram in his PC.


----------



## Chopxsticks

swept the GPU drivers, and now when I load up games its doesnt tell me my Windows is set different and changes my settings. RAM tested in friends PC for the last week, I let him borrow mine while my stuff was being RMA'd


----------



## Mastiffman

E, (or anyone really)

Have you experimented with ACC during Blend or Only Sm.ftt's? My question is this.

If Small fft's passes without the Use of ACC, will it have a positive affect on stability during Blend if one core fails?


----------



## Chopxsticks

YAY, Hyper transport sync flood error!!! Ok so can my PC run if I turn off the Hyper Transport? cuss someone explained to me that it just simulates more cores? so like I dont care.... Im so tired of crashing out of my games... Im going to burn this computer to the ground... SO, can I turn off hyper transport?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
YAY, Hyper transport sync flood error!!! Ok so can my PC run if I turn off the Hyper Transport? cuss someone explained to me that it just simulates more cores? so like I dont care.... Im so tired of crashing out of my games... Im going to burn this computer to the ground... SO, can I turn off hyper transport?

No, Hypertransport is basically the link between the cores IIRC... That's why it's not really any benefit to OC it as well...

EDIT: What are you settings as of right now, that gave you the sync flood error?

i.e. Multi's, Freq's and Voltages?


----------



## Chopxsticks

everything is on Auto.... That is what is so frustrating. My OLD Fatality An9 board could auto set my stuff better than this board.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay. Try this. (as silly as it may sound)

Set;

1.Ram strap to 1:40v
2.CPU-NB(v) to 1.40v
3.DRam(v) to .10v above stock Ram(v)
4.NB(v) to 1.35-1.40(v) I needed 1.4v to run my 4gb (2 x 2) @ 1600Mhz 8-8-8-28
5.Leave Ram timings set to all auto, maybe even just set to "Both" in the timings settings.

If that doesn't work, try raising HT (v) to 1.30-1.35(v)

That should work.... If not then I would do as Spec did and try a different set of Ram... IRDK after that...


----------



## Chopxsticks

This was taken from the MSI forum's

****I fixed the problem! It was a setting in the BIOS that was named MCP55 ACPI HPET. I set it to "disabled" (since it was enabled) and now the random shutdowns went away!****

ALOT of people are having this Hyper Transport Flood error on all ranges of MSI boards.

This guys board was a K9N platinum, but were can I find this in the Bios?

*EDIT* Whats the Ram Strap?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Okay. Try this. (as silly as it may sound)

Set;

1.Ram strap to 1:40v
2.CPU-NB(v) to 1.40v
3.DRam(v) to .10v above stock Ram(v)
4.NB(v) to 1.35-1.40(v) I needed 1.4v to run my 4gb (2 x 2) @ 1600Mhz 8-8-8-28
5.Leave Ram timings set to all auto, maybe even just set to "Both" in the timings settings.

If that doesn't work, try raising HT (v) to 1.30-1.35(v)

That should work.... If not then I would do as Spec did and try a different set of Ram... IRDK after that...


Ok so my NB and CPU-NB was like 1.1(v) and my Dram was 1.6 before I changed them to what you recommended
It seems like what your advising me to change settings to, is alot higher than this board is auto setting them? So is it safe to assume this board has thoughtfully decided to under volt everything in hope I rage smash it?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Ok so my NB and CPU-NB was like 1.1(v) and my Dram was 1.6 before I changed them to what you recommended
It seems like what your advising me to change settings to, is alot higher than this board is auto setting them? So is it safe to assume this board has thoughtfully decided to under volt everything in hope I rage smash it?


Ah.... yes! Auto is kind of like a Super safe mode that sets things to the absolute lowest settings that it will run. BUT, that deosn't mean that it will run at what you want and how you want. Hence all of the Extreme settings available...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
E, (or anyone really)

Have you experimented with ACC during Blend or Only Sm.ftt's? My question is this.

If Small fft's passes without the Use of ACC, will it have a positive affect on stability during Blend if one core fails?

I did a little experimenting with ACC over the holidays but I need it running 1000% stable regularly. Hopefully I will be able to get back to testing that. Altho the snow is coming and that means long hours for me!


----------



## Chopxsticks

Alright sir, changed all the settings you mentioned minus the Ram strap cuss I dont know were thats at and the HT volts. tried 3dmark06 and crashed almost instantly, same error.

I'll put those volts into the HT but how will putting more volts in help? it already seems so angry!

*EDIT* so changed put those volts into the HT as well and, insta crash in 3dmark06.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
YAY, Hyper transport sync flood error!!! Ok so can my PC run if I turn off the Hyper Transport? cuss someone explained to me that it just simulates more cores? so like I dont care.... Im so tired of crashing out of my games... Im going to burn this computer to the ground... SO, can I turn off hyper transport?

What is your ram model number? Do you have a newegg link to the model?

I got a "Hyper transport sync flood error" when overclocking and not supplying enough voltage.

Can you check and see if your PSU is faulty?


----------



## Chopxsticks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193

this is the Ram

I don't know how to check my PSU, it runs all the time and only gives me these hyper transport errors when I try and game, would a bad PSU only go bad when I try and game?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193

this is the Ram

Good ram. Thought you may have high voltage ram and wasn't setting it correctly in bios.

Quote:

I don't know how to check my PSU, it runs all the time and only gives me these hyper transport errors when I try and game, would a bad PSU only go bad when I try and game?
If under-load, yes. You mention it failing under 3Dmark as well..


----------



## Chopxsticks

yes fails right from the start.

Tagen 700 WATT
seems to work fine for just about everything, but games.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


yes fails right from the start.

Tagen 700 WATT
seems to work fine for just about everything, but games.


This beast! http://www.overclock.net/hardware/sh...hp/product/704


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I did a little experimenting with ACC over the holidays but I need it running 1000% stable regularly. Hopefully I will be able to get back to testing that. Altho the snow is coming and that means long hours for me!


 Ah, okay. I just wanted to see if you had or not. I will play with it mean time... Hopefully this winter will only be cold and not filled with major snow days...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Alright sir, changed all the settings you mentioned minus the Ram strap cuss I dont know were thats at and the HT volts. tried 3dmark06 and crashed almost instantly, same error.

I'll put those volts into the HT but how will putting more volts in help? it already seems so angry!

*EDIT* so changed put those volts into the HT as well and, insta crash in 3dmark06.


 When you say that it "crashes instantly", does that mean that it just goes back to the desktop and gives an error code? If that's the case, then it's most likely a voltage issue... but that's JMO from experince... try bumping the voltage for the ram again!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


This beast! http://www.overclock.net/hardware/sh...hp/product/704


 4 12V @ 56amps???????? H.S.!!!!!! I have a Raidmax 840watt 4 x 12v @ 20a

I highly doubt that it's the PSU.

Just to remind everyone....

the Dram Voltage is ALSO an auxillary voltage for the IMC. That's why I suggest upping the Dram Voltage. BUT, I have also heard of a few having issues running GSkill on this setup..... just a thought.

P.S. Sorry for the dubs!!!


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
This beast! http://www.overclock.net/hardware/sh...hp/product/704

No sorry, this one

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817811008

Also when I say crash, I mean screen goes black, sounds gets gurgly and PC restarts


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


No sorry, this one

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817811008

Also when I say crash, I mean screen goes black, sounds gets gurgly and PC restarts


 Aaaaaah, THAT sounds like a voltage issue for sure! So what do you have thing set to now?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


No sorry, this one

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817811008


Never heard of them...


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Aaaaaah, THAT sounds like a voltage issue for sure! So what do you have thing set to now?


Sorry for wall of text

CPU-VDD @ Auto
CPU-NB VDD @Auto
CPU 1.35v
CPU-NB 1.4v
CPU-PLL @ Auto
DRAM 1.65v
DDR Vref @ Auto
NB 1.35v
NB PCI-E [email protected] auto 
NB PCI-E I/O [email protected] Auto
HT Link [email protected] Auto
SB 1.2v @Auto


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Sorry for wall of text

CPU-VDD @ Auto
CPU-NB VDD @Auto
CPU 1.35v
CPU-NB 1.4v
CPU-PLL @ Auto
DRAM 1.65v
DDR Vref @ Auto
NB 1.35v
NB PCI-E [email protected] auto 
NB PCI-E I/O [email protected] Auto
HT Link [email protected] Auto
SB 1.2v @Auto


BUMP

DRam to 1.7+ This is the Auxillary Volts for the IMC also! (this is ppbly the main issue)
NB to 1.4V (Doesnt go red until 1.43 and it will go to 1.73 max)
HT to 1.3-1.35v (Same thing as NB)
SB to 1.25 might help...

I would try something just see if you can get some stability out of higher volts. As long as ou don't go crazy with them, normally things should be fine. JMO

When you highlight each volt setting, look to the right in the box and it will tell you a brief description of what that volt setting supplies power to.


----------



## Chopxsticks

changed to those settings and tried 3dmark06 and yet again, pc rebooted before the little soldiers even left the transport ship...

same Hyper transport sync flood error. My bios shows the HT thing at 2000 should I turn it down? is it transfering too much?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


changed to those settings and tried 3dmark06 and yet again, pc rebooted before the little soldiers even left the transport ship...

same Hyper transport sync flood error. My bios shows the HT thing at 2000 should I turn it down? is it transfering too much?


Is that a little further than before? You said it would crash istantly with the previous settings. Right?

BNump the Dram voltage again if it went a bit further.... say 1.73-.175v That's shuld harm your ram! Ram it typically pretty tough and can take a beating. I've had my OCZ up to 2.4v and it's rated at 2.0-2.05v. It's still going to strong... I do'nt have it set to that daily. That was just to provide extra support to the IMC...


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I turned down my HT from 2000 to 1600 and it seems to be working. how ever I still failed out of 3dmark06 but this time from this error

IDirect3DvertexBuffer9::Lock failed: n/a (Unknown)


----------



## dc724

Hey guys,

I just pulled the trigger on purchasing this board and was wondering if any of you have Noctuaâ€™s NH-U12P SE2 cooler paired up with it. Is it compatible out of the box or will I need additional hardware?

Oh did I mention... It's awesome to see such a large fan base for this board. Can't wait to get mine up and running


----------



## mav2000

I was trying to OC past 4.2 and computer hung. So I switched it off and cleared cmos, but now it just gets stuck with code FF and then nothing happens. I have removed the battery and unplugged it for 15 minutes but that didn't work either. So have done it again and have left it for now. There is no display so I am wondering if there is anything else I can do. I see the blue cpu vid lights are all on, so looks like its stuck. What do u guys recommend


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


So I turned down my HT from 2000 to 1600 and it seems to be working. how ever I still failed out of 3dmark06 but this time from this error

IDirect3DvertexBuffer9::Lock failed: n/a (Unknown)


Okay. The fact that you truned down the HT link says to me that it needs more volts. JMO though.

From my experience, if 3DMark fails with a error and not an entire shutdown, Ram or IMC is in need of volts... But once again, like spec said, some Ram runs smoother with this setup than others... I wouldn't try frying the Ram but if it needs more volts and you fel comfortable doing so, let her have it until she is stable. Within reason. otherwise, I would go with getting different Ram. I just feel like it'sa settings issue. Do you have the Ram DCT set to Both instead of DCT0 or DCT1? That does have an affect on things.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I was trying to OC past 4.2 and computer hung. So I switched it off and cleared cmos, but now it just gets stuck with code FF and then nothing happens. I have removed the battery and unplugged it for 15 minutes but that didn't work either. So have done it again and have left it for now. There is no display so I am wondering if there is anything else I can do. I see the blue cpu vid lights are all on, so looks like its stuck. What do u guys recommend


Sorry to post dubs but it showed up after I hit submit...

1. Unplug PSU.
2. Hold PWR button for 20-30 seconds to drain the Cap on MoBo.
3. Pull Battery
4. Cross Jumpers for 30 seconds to Clear CMOS (By the Battery)
5. Reposition Jumper to original pins
6. Replace Battery
7. Plug in PSU and Press PWR Button.

That should do it!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I was trying to OC past 4.2 and computer hung. So I switched it off and cleared cmos, but now it just gets stuck with code FF and then nothing happens. I have removed the battery and unplugged it for 15 minutes but that didn't work either. So have done it again and have left it for now. There is no display so I am wondering if there is anything else I can do. I see the blue cpu vid lights are all on, so looks like its stuck. What do u guys recommend


Also what bios are you using? 1.6+ should eventually clear the cmos after like a min or 2 of trying to boot.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay. The fact that you truned down the HT link says to me that it needs more volts. JMO though.

From my experience, if 3DMark fails with a error and not an entire shutdown, Ram or IMC is in need of volts... But once again, like spec said, some Ram runs smoother with this setup than others... I wouldn't try frying the Ram but if it needs more volts and you fel comfortable doing so, let her have it until she is stable. Within reason. otherwise, I would go with getting different Ram. I just feel like it'sa settings issue. Do you have the Ram DCT set to Both instead of DCT0 or DCT1? That does have an affect on things.


I'm beginning to think very seriously he has a faulty PSU.


----------



## mav2000

Thanks but that didn't seem to work it goes straight to FF code


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay. The fact that you truned down the HT link says to me that it needs more volts. JMO though.

From my experience, if 3DMark fails with a error and not an entire shutdown, Ram or IMC is in need of volts... But once again, like spec said, some Ram runs smoother with this setup than others... I wouldn't try frying the Ram but if it needs more volts and you fel comfortable doing so, let her have it until she is stable. Within reason. otherwise, I would go with getting different Ram. I just feel like it'sa settings issue. Do you have the Ram DCT set to Both instead of DCT0 or DCT1? That does have an affect on things.


From turning down my HT link do you mean the HT needs more volts or put more volts into my RAM? also were do I find the settings for DCT0 DCT1? I dont know were its at, so what ever is stock is probably it.

@ToxicAdam, sorry for my ignorance but could you explain how a faulty PSU is tied into my errors? Thank you sir

I appreciate everyone's patience








Thank you all


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


@ToxicAdam, sorry for my ignorance but could you explain how a faulty PSU is tied into my errors? Thank you sir


All you're symptoms are signs components aren't getting enough voltage.

You shouldn't have to adjust any of this crap(HT, ram etc) to get your system working at stock.

If its not overheating and shutting down.. there is no other reason I can see. Not at stock setting anyways. If you were overclocking I would suggest adjusting a few bios options but you're not. It could be other faulty hardware, this is why I told you to take your ram, gpu and possibly the PSU to a buddies house and test them on their PC. If you won't do this then we'll going in circles here.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Thanks but that didn't seem to work it goes straight to FF code

Keep trying it mav. I had a similar issue where it wouldn't post after enabling ACC, it took awhile, but eventually it came back, after much cmos clearing.

Good luck.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I'm beginning to think very seriously he has a faulty PSU.

That could very well be the issue...

As far as the Voltages. Obviously AMD is built to run at 1333. But I told him to try for 1600 With these settings. Now if you can't get these setting to even run 1333 or 1066 for that matter then yes, there must something wrong with some hardware. You shouldn't have to crank the volts just to run at auto and SPD presets... That's very true...

Chops, the DCT setting are in the "Advance Dram settings" in the Cell menu. Above the Dram Strap. (1:2.66, 1:3.33, 1:4 area)

Make sure that you set it to "BOTH" instead of DCT0 or DCT1, IF running higher than the SPD presets...


----------



## kennady

Hi. Can't wait till all my components are here to get started. MB arrived today so Christmas came early. Have been reading this forum for a bit and can't wait to post all my 'NooB' questions I'm sure to have









Thanks to everyone who has already given advice that I'll be using.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I'm beginning to think very seriously he has a faulty PSU.

I liked this quote. Always best to start troubleshooting at the beginning. Basically with a coumpter, I'd say that start is the plug.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ok, so I located a PSU its an Antec 500w

Should I return all the settings back to auto/stock and hook this PSU in, to rule out PSU problems?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennady*


Hi. Can't wait till all my components are here to get started. MB arrived today so Christmas came early. Have been reading this forum for a bit and can't wait to post all my 'NooB' questions I'm sure to have









Thanks to everyone who has already given advice that I'll be using.

I liked this quote. Always best to start troubleshooting at the beginning. Basically with a coumpter, I'd say that start is the plug.



Welcome to forum there Buddy!

We look forward to help you out. Make sure that you check out the OP (Original post) of this thread. It has quick links and helpful tips.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Ok, so I located a PSU its an Antec 500w

Should I return all the settings back to auto/stock and hook this PSU in, to rule out PSU problems?


 That would probably be best. if all is normal then you shouldn't have to adjust anything to boot and run a quick 3Dmark test. I wouldn't neccesarily suggest OCing with that PSU as it might not be powerful enough. But I'm sure that you knew that







.

Let us know!


----------



## Chopxsticks

Im not happy







So I plugged in that 500w PSU and turned everything back to Auto... ran a flawless 3dmark06 actually scored about 20 points higher than I did last time, with the old Mobo and cpu.

Im going to play some games see what happens, but if my 700w Tagan is bad im gonna punch a goat... never used PSU and its crap =/

Thank you toxicAdams, seems my Tagan PSU cant handle it.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Im not happy







So I plugged in that 500w PSU and turned everything back to Auto... ran a flawless 3dmark06 actually scored about 20 points higher than I did last time, with the old Mobo and cpu.

Im going to play some games see what happens, but if my 700w Tagan is bad im gonna punch a goat... never used PSU and its crap =/

Thank you toxicAdams, seems my Tagan PSU cant handle it.


A bad PSU could damage your motherboard. After all those power crashes... Glad you caught it in time..









Now get yourself a shiny new PSU. I'd say at least 750w.. keep in mind the manufacturer is more important than the watt rating.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice work Tox!!!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice work Tox!!!


Crappy no-name PSUs will be the death of us all!!! :swearing:


----------



## dir_d

GJ figuring that out..the Corsair PSUs 750 are nice and cheap just not modular...id also look at antec. Iv had nothing but Antec PSus since i started build computers13 years ago...used to be an intel man...


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ya This 500 watt is an Antec, modular even! The worst part about that other PSU though is I won it at a LAN a year ago, so.... kinda sucks when I finally break it out it doesnt work.

Think im gonna be using this 500w for quite a while sadly.

Thanks all for the help. Hope this fixes all the crashes. Now that I have finally re-zip tied everything im gonna start gaming.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Crappy no-name PSUs will be the death of us all!!! :swearing:

OH, it's gotta name!!! LOL


----------



## hitman1985

weee, im getting my board tomorrow, cpu on friday, and have no clue of ram arrival / gpu is no where in stock









but ill join to start it


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
OH, it's gotta name!!! LOL









"Tagan" who?! what's that


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Ya This 500 watt is an Antec, modular even! The worst part about that other PSU though is I won it at a LAN a year ago, so.... kinda sucks when I finally break it out it doesnt work.

Think im gonna be using this 500w for quite a while sadly.

Thanks all for the help. Hope this fixes all the crashes. Now that I have finally re-zip tied everything im gonna start gaming.

500watts from a quality manufacturer is more than enough for a one GPU configuration.

Antec is a very good brand.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ok new question, So while gaming, my screen will freeze then recover, sometimes go black and come back and I keep gaming.

more volts were mastiff?


----------



## ToxicAdam

MSI 4850 512MB doesn't seem to draw too much power..

Graph: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_4850/21.html

Are your GPU settings on stock and drivers up-to-date?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Oh yeah, does it do this in all games? Could be a game issue if so..


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
weee, im getting my board tomorrow, cpu on friday, and have no clue of ram arrival / gpu is no where in stock









but ill join to start it



















We've decided you can join.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Toxic, yes everything is stock. latest drivers. I was in the middle of a League of Legends game and crashed again, same Hyper error crap.

Does this for all games I play. League of Legends, Dungeons and Dragons Online, Dragon Age Origins. Error doesn't discriminate it seems.

It happens far less now, all my settings are still on auto. I think im gonna turn down the HT link again and see how it goes.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 









We've decided you can join.









Welcome to the Thread! we are like a Cyborg Family here! Congrats on the new build! The GD70 is great piece of hardware but not for the faint hearted! but that's why we all come here! Keep it cool and collected (from experince-







) and things be fine and problems will eventually be resolved... If you have any. LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Toxic, yes everything is stock. latest drivers. I was in the middle of a League of Legends game and crashed again, same Hyper error crap.

Does this for all games I play. League of Legends, Dungeons and Dragons Online, Dragon Age Origins. Error doesn't discriminate it seems.

It happens far less now, all my settings are still on auto. I think im gonna turn down the HT link again and see how it goes.

If you're running at all stock and on auto, you really shouldn't need any extra volts. Timings and voltages (for the Ram of course) will be set by the Ram modules SPD's. Anything over 1333mhz you might want to bump the Ram (v)


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Timings and voltages (for the Ram of course) will be set by the Ram modules SPD's. Anything over 1333mhz you might want to bump the Ram (v)

Is he running in 1600mhz?

He mention auto.. what is the motherboard setting the timing to?

Its time to start troubleshooting. Manual set the timing

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=88

9-9-9-24

Dram Voltage 1.5V


----------



## Chopxsticks

ok, so I failed out of 3dmark06 again....

When I pluged in this PSU I did not have my LED's plugged in nor my other case fans. NOW with the LED's on and my other 2 case fans I crash out of 3dmarko6

as for my RAM its at 1333

I have read that with Vista and possibly Windows 7 3dmark06 has trouble because it requires your default color scheme to change and that F's with 3dmark.

but yet I passed it the first time, and then with my case lights and fans on I failed... Those were the only changes.

*EDIT* Ok well I turned my HT link freq. from 2000 to 1600 and crashed trying 3dmark, yet another hyper transport sync flood error.
Im starting to think I should have bought an over the counter pc =/


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
ok, so I failed out of 3dmark06 again....

When I pluged in this PSU I did not have my LED's plugged in nor my other case fans. NOW with the LED's on and my other 2 case fans I crash out of 3dmarko6

How many LEDS and fans do you have?

Quote:

as for my RAM its at 1333
Do you know how set the ram to the manufacturer specs posted?

Quote:

I have read that with Vista and possibly Windows 7 3dmark06 has trouble because it requires your default color scheme to change and that F's with 3dmark.
nevermind that. This would not cause the problem you are having.

Quote:

but yet I passed it the first time, and then with my case lights and fans on I failed... Those were the only changes.
Interesting, but you were still getting blackouts on games.

Quote:

*EDIT* Ok well I turned my HT link freq. from 2000 to 1600 and crashed trying 3dmark, yet another hyper transport sync flood error.
Leave the HT stuff alone, and never touch it again until we get your pc running stock.

Quote:

Im starting to think I should have bought an over the counter pc =/
I'm sure. I would feel the same way if my first build was kicking my ass like this.


----------



## Chopxsticks

No to the ram question

I have 3 LEDS' and 3 extra case fans


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
No to the ram question

Easy as pie!










Quote:

*Advance Dram configuration*:
Dram timing mode: Both
Cas:9
trcd:9
trp:9
tras:24










Quote:

*FSB/Dram ratio*: 1:4










Quote:











*Dram Voltage*: 1.5v

Adjust using the page up/down keys


----------



## Chopxsticks

my DRAM is at 1.6v on auto, do you want me to under volt it?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
my DRAM is at 1.6v on auto, do you want me to under volt it?

Set it to what the kit is rated for


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Set it to what the kit is rated for









What he said.

Your ram specs are 1.5v > http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=88


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ok Toxic, everything is set how you said!

*EDIT* on a plus note, prior to these setting changes mind you, I could alt tab in and out of my game with out crashing, were as I could not before. I did however get 2 solid screen freezes, they last about 10sec then screen goes black and I pop back in and keep playing...


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Ok Toxic, everything is set how you said!


Do you have CPUZ installed?

I'd like to see if the motherboard accepted the settings.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Why yes I do

so NB freq is 2000.0 Mhz
DRAM Freq is 800.1 MHz
FSB: DRAM 1:4
CAS# Latency(CL) 9.0 clocks
(tRCD) 9.0 clocks
(tRP) 9.0 clocks
(tRAS) 24 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 40 clocks
command rate (CR) 1T

*EDIT* With out MS word how else can I take picks of my desk top and post those photos like everyone else does?


----------



## ToxicAdam

You could use the print screen command, paste it into ms paint(save) and then use a free online imaging hosting service to upload to.

There is also a validation option on cpuz to post your results online.


----------



## Chopxsticks

WoW so photobucket is taking a hundred years to load... but I took a nice pic, thank you for the advice


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


WoW so photobucket is taking a hundred years to load... but I took a nice pic, thank you for the advice


So how is the board responding to the new ram settings? You might as well try a game... yeah, I'm nervous too lol


----------



## Chopxsticks

board seems fine with the new settings so far. I got caught up reading about Final Fantasy 14 and its far to late to fire up another game. Im off tomorrow and will be "play" testing all day


----------



## mangoSeed

Hey there folks!

I've been following this thread for just over a week, and its great! You guys seem like a fun bunch!

I was looking for answers regarding the NB temps on the GD70 because I thought mine were a bit high. I get 50 celcius at idle on a cool day, but its more like 55 to 60 celcius shooting all the way up to 65/68 when gaming. This is after I made some adjustments I read here. I had two fans lying around, an 80mm and 120mm, so I put them to work temporarily to get some air moving over the NB. Before, my NB temps were 74/75 while in Mass Effect! That scared me...especially since the video started "twitching."









I was wondering if I should get a new board (another GD70 though), but I'm not so sure now after reading some of the posts here...Hmmm, maybe a little bit of my history with my current build...

I started my build back in April. After researching all the AM3 boards available, I thought the GD70 had the best layout and had some pretty darn good reviews as well. For the last couple years all my builds have also been on MSI boards.

I didn't have any intention of overclocking or anything, but wanted the option if I decided too. So, I also got a cheap WC setup (the CoolIT Domino ALC). The Domino didn't perform as well as I'd hoped, CPU idle temps were low-50s. But, I thought that was okay in our 35 celcius heat in the shade down here in Trinidad and Tobago. Then, at 4AM one morning, the stupid piece of crap split at the seam on the cheap waterblock and spewed coolant all over the innards of my rig!! The GD70 shut everything down. I guess coolant everywhere tripped protection circuits or something...

I was lucky. I think. The Silverstone Raven orients the board 90 degrees clockwise so my video card didn't get hosed, and coolant gathered up on the Crucial Ballistix heat spreader. I spent the next two days after that cleaning and drying. But I got my rig back up and running. Stock cooler this time. Ran like this for about two months, then got the TRUE Black 120 and Accelero Xtreme last week and put them in.

CPU temps at idle were down to 35 - 40 depending on time of day and never crossed 55 under load, after prime95 blend for nine hours during the day while I'm at work with the 4th core of my 720BE unlocked (this caused idle and load temps to go up a couple degrees, so stock is probably a few degrees lower). GPU temps were down to mid 40s to 50 at idle, ramping up to no higher than 65 under load (Mass Effect or Far Cry for thirty minutes). I was happy...until I saw the NB temps skyrocketing! I never really paid attention to it before (I guess because everything else was high anyway) so I was not sure whether this was a lingering after effect of my brush with coolant death. This, coupled with my no. 2 motherboard fan header being dead made me feel it was time for a new board...I'm still trying to decide.

I'm waiting on two antec spotcools that I would use to get some air over the NB and SB, and I may upgrade my case fans so I could get airflow more suited to my tropical cooling needs, and then see how the temps go before replacing my board.

Any info and advice from you guys would be greatly appreciated.

PS. eclipseaudio4, I think I messed up your spreadsheet...








I'm sorry...







could you fix my entry? All numbers like evryone else and the link to the cpuz validation database. Thnx.


----------



## troublebrewing

Alright, everything came in yesterday, and I got the entire system built in a few hours. I brought it to life and it posted just fine. I looked around in the BIOS then proceeded to installing the OS.

Now I need your expertise. Whenever I go to install any operating system the rig freezes and will get stuck. Ive tried Windows 7 (64 and 32), Ubuntu, and XP 32. Every single one gets stuck in a similar fashion. It will start to load files, then 20-30 seconds in it just stops. I managed to get memtest to run and let it complete 1 pass with no errors. How long do you need to let memtest run to find errors usually?

I've tried 2 different graphics cards, as well as 2 different DVD drives. All of my DVD drives are IDE rather than SATA, could this be causing problems?

The current BIOS is 1.6, should I try updating to the latest 1.7 BIOS? Should I just use the M-FLASH utility found within the bios. I've never flashed a BIOS before so im reluctant to try on my brand new rig.

Lastly, how can I manually change the voltages in the BIOS, as all of the voltages are set to AUTO and grayed out? I'm concerned the RAM may be undervolted by default.

Thank you so much for your help.

EDIT: Oh yeah sometimes instead of just freezing the system will flat out reboot while in the middle of reinstalling :/


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *troublebrewing* 
Now I need your expertise. Whenever I go to install any operating system the rig freezes and will get stuck. Ive tried Windows 7 (64 and 32), Ubuntu, and XP 32. Every single one gets stuck in a similar fashion. It will start to load files, then 20-30 seconds in it just stops. I managed to get memtest to run and let it complete 1 pass with no errors. How long do you need to let memtest run to find errors usually?

I've tried 2 different graphics cards, as well as 2 different DVD drives. All of my DVD drives are IDE rather than SATA, could this be causing problems?

The current BIOS is 1.6, should I try updating to the latest 1.7 BIOS? Should I just use the M-FLASH utility found within the bios. I've never flashed a BIOS before so im reluctant to try on my brand new rig.

Lastly, how can I manually change the voltages in the BIOS, as all of the voltages are set to AUTO and grayed out? I'm concerned the RAM may be undervolted by default.

Thank you so much for your help.

voltages are changed by usng the "+" & "-" keys on the number pad. We all asked that when we first got our board!

The install issue is an odd one. Make sure you are on all stock/auto settings when you are installing your O/S, just to be sure everything is stable. The RAM should be set to auto speed (1066Mhz) and the timings leave @ auto as well, we'll get to those later on, after the install. You will have to set the RAM volts manually though at this point (prior to O/S install). If it is a low voltage kit, set to 1.65v, if it is not low voltage, then set it to 1.9v.

Once you are certain you have the bios ready to go, try re-installing the O/S. *If you are using multiple disk drives, then set the SB volts to 1.25v.*

Good Luck, and let us know as questions arise.

Marc


----------



## radio16

YAHHOOOOO
im so happy there is actually a section for overclocking - now then-it would really help if someone could post a highly detailed file of exact settings on everything in the cell - im not trying to be a jerk but some of the info is very vague and not very accurate if you know what i mean especially voltages and timings for different ram models ie- crucial kingston etc etc -it is crucial that ALL settings in cell are posted - or a screenshot at least so we dont mess up mobo or cpu -- ya know wot i mean "arry??


----------



## Chopxsticks

HEY TOXIC!!

So everything has been pretty smooth so far this morning, games havent froze up or crashed, even ran 3dmark06 with a smooth pass through and scored an extra 100 points...

So is it safe to assume I was experiencing those hyper transport sync flood errors becasue my ram was actually being volted too high? I mean on auto settings it was 1.6v and since you had me down clock it to 1.5v seems to be good. Im gonna try the DREADED Dragon Age Origins, alt tab a bunch and see how it goes.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
voltages are changed by usng the "+" & "-" keys on the number pad. We all asked that when we first got our board!

The install issue is an odd one. Make sure you are on all stock/auto settings when you are installing your O/S, just to be sure everything is stable. The RAM should be set to auto speed (1066Mhz) and the timings leave @ auto as well, we'll get to those later on, after the install. You will have to set the RAM volts manually though at this point (prior to O/S install). If it is a low voltage kit, set to 1.65v, if it is not low voltage, then set it to 1.9v.

Once you are certain you have the bios ready to go, try re-installing the O/S. *If you are using multiple disk drives, then set the SB volts to 1.25v.*

Good Luck, and let us know as questions arise.

Marc

Hey mduclow,

DO you think that this may add stability to a system that has more than one Hard Drive, even IF they're NOT in any raid formation?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
HEY TOXIC!!

So everything has been pretty smooth so far this morning, games havent froze up or crashed, even ran 3dmark06 with a smooth pass through and scored an extra 100 points...

So is it safe to assume I was experiencing those hyper transport sync flood errors becasue my ram was actually being volted too high? I mean on auto settings it was 1.6v and since you had me down clock it to 1.5v seems to be good. Im gonna try the DREADED Dragon Age Origins, alt tab a bunch and see how it goes.

I don't think that was the issue. I've only received this Flood sync error 2maybe 3 times and it after switching bios, Before changing any settings from Auto. Maybe the difference was due to setting the correct volts and timings in BIOS... You also changed the DCT setting to Both this time. That was one thing that wasn't done previously, IIRC...

I'm glad that things are working for you though, Finally!? huh? Nice work Tox.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hey mduclow,

Do you think that this may add stability to a system that has more than one Hard Drive, even IF they're NOT in any raid formation?

Yeah, I think it does help some, but is more noticeable with arrays. It doesn't seem to introduce much in the way of extra temps that I can see.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

well things are working so far.... my luck is never been good. But so far so good. you guys have been a great help

*EDIT* Well that was short lived.. 3 and a half hours of league of legends, no problems... fire up Dungeons and Dragons Online and with in 5 min, Hyper transport sync flood error =/

*2ND EDIT* Ok so I dont know if this is just odd coincidence but I unplugged all my LED lights and played Dungeons and Dragons online with no problems... when my LED's were on, the game crashed on me twice with in 5 min of playing...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
well things are working so far.... my luck is never been good. But so far so good. you guys have been a great help

*EDIT* Well that was short lived.. 3 and a half hours of league of legends, no problems... fire up Dungeons and Dragons Online and with in 5 min, Hyper transport sync flood error =/

Well I did some reserch on the AMD forum and found the only thread with Many others having the Same Error, not neccessarily on this board though.

It's here.

post 12 says that they stopped having the issue once they manually set the CPU-NB to 2400 and then to 2600 and haven't experienced the issue since.

So IDK... But being that the Dragon platform performance tuning guide says that "the CPU-NB should be at least 3 times the speed (1600mhz is actually 800Mhz) of the Ram, maybe they're are onto something in that thread... I'm claiming that this is the answer but who knows at this point.

Call me rediculous. This isn't even my machine and I'm getting frustrated a bit.... I feel for you Chops! I will tell you though, that if I keep expereincing the same issues after already RMAing this Board twice and installing my new C3, wait for it..............................

I will sell this board! I may try some Crucial Ram though or the Stuff that Spec is having good luck with. What was it again?

As nice as it may seem of a board, it's dishing out many issues. So only time will tell.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Thanks mastiff, im going to hold off on those CPU-NB till my game crashes again then change the setting. But if I can keep playing error free with the LED lights off... Idk, im so at a loss.

*EDIT* read those articles. good read, thank you


----------



## Mastiffman

LED's ??

Are you talking about the "GREEN MACHINE" LED's on the motherboard?


----------



## ToxicAdam

The only time I got a Hyper transport sync flood error was when I tried 4.0Ghz.

I never heard of LEDs causing Hyper transport sync flood errors... Can a bad(shortage) LED cause voltage problems that severe?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


The only time I got a Hyper transport sync flood error was when I tried 4.0Ghz.

I never heard of LEDs causing Hyper transport sync flood errors... Can a bad(shortage) LED cause voltage problems that severe?


 I wouldn't think so. But if they're all on one circuit, possibly... But what are the chances of that.

I still want to know what "LED's" that you're speaking if Chops? LED Fans?


----------



## cbr600

This is my newest overclock I had told alot of people on here I would get this posted up but could never get a screen shot to print. Last night I got it all working. Found out I was just a noob and needed to bring it up in paint LOL.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
This is my newest overclock I had told alot of people on here I would get this posted up but could never get a screen shot to print. Last night I got it all working. Found out I was just a noob and needed to bring it up in paint LOL.

nice but i see whats holding you back from going further....its that wow icon on your desktop...get rid of wow all together 4.3Ghz guaranteed.


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


nice but i see whats holding you back from going further....its that wow icon on your desktop...get rid of wow all together 4.3Ghz guaranteed.










It is! its peeking between windows saying what are you doing with all of this when you could be playing with me! /seductiveness lol


----------



## Chopxsticks

sorry for the delayed reply Mastiff, they are 12" cold cathode LEDS, 3 of them to be exact.

It could just be an odd coincidence, but odd indeed, that while they are on I crash out of my game and then I un plug them all and can play fine.

Tomorrow Im going over to my friends house for an all night fight vs my PC. We are going to be volt testing both PSU's under loads. playing with volts and what not and try and figure it out.

Mastiff, I had family come down so I never got to play video games while the CPU-NB freq was set to 2400 so I cant rule that out yet. Tomorrow after my networking test I'll be all over it!

on a plus note though, all this fiddling with my PC and this thread has been a great help understandng PC overclocking. I cant wait to get past this Hyper transport error and on to OC my CPU. with this case and the Tuniq 120 tower im pretty sure I could run at 3.8


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


This is my newest overclock I had told alot of people on here I would get this posted up but could never get a screen shot to print. Last night I got it all working. Found out I was just a noob and needed to bring it up in paint LOL.


 Nice work joining the 4ghz Club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


sorry for the delayed reply Mastiff, they are 12" cold cathode LEDS, 3 of them to be exact.

It could just be an odd coincidence, but odd indeed, that while they are on I crash out of my game and then I un plug them all and can play fine.

Tomorrow Im going over to my friends house for an all night fight vs my PC. We are going to be volt testing both PSU's under loads. playing with volts and what not and try and figure it out.

Mastiff, I had family come down so I never got to play video games while the CPU-NB freq was set to 2400 so I cant rule that out yet. Tomorrow after my networking test I'll be all over it!

on a plus note though, all this fiddling with my PC and this thread has been a great help understandng PC overclocking. I cant wait to get past this Hyper transport error and on to OC my CPU. with this case and the Tuniq 120 tower im pretty sure I could run at 3.8










 I can bet that those LEDs are drawing to much from the Board and PSU... it sounds like you found the answer on that. Nice! Hopefully the Flood sync error will go away. Try different BIOS! You'll never know unless you try. Something other than what you have experienced the HTSF error on...


----------



## mav2000

I just got my board back from service....seems like the bios got corrupted...I was hoping it was that as I dont have the money to put in another board now. But they did get it back to me in half a day and thats quite good.

I did give them an indication that it was the bios, and that was the first thing they checked.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


This is my newest overclock I had told alot of people on here I would get this posted up but could never get a screen shot to print. Last night I got it all working. Found out I was just a noob and needed to bring it up in paint LOL.


I just put in your voltage settings 1.54 Bios(CPUZ 1.52v)

Now let me stress test it with OCCT.









Is this the lowest you can go voltage wise for 4.0Ghz, cbr600?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I just put in your voltage settings 1.54 Bios(CPUZ 1.52v)

Now let me stress test it with OCCT.









meh, crashed in under 5mins with OCCT.


----------



## cbr600

Yes it as low as I can go and its really 1.55 volts in bios. it sits at 1.536 when I bring up cpuz and runs at 1.52 with vdrop. I got a pretty good chip I think I'm going to run it like this 24/7 hope it lasts. My high as you can see was 54C but it was pretty warm in my room last night so that should be as high as they will ever go.

Oh and how does your temps go with that H5O and also I can not run 1600 ram speed at 4.0 try lowering it to 1333 see if that helps.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
Yes it as low as I can go and its really 1.55 volts in bios. it sits at 1.536 when I bring up cpuz and runs at 1.52 with vdrop. I got a pretty good chip I think I'm going to run it like this 24/7 hope it lasts. My high as you can see was 54C but it was pretty warm in my room last night so that should be as high as they will ever go.

Oh and how does your temps go with that H5O and also I can not run 1600 ram speed at 4.0 try lowering it to 1333 see if that helps.

Idles at 38c. never got to the full load numbers because of the black screen of death. I do run my ram at 1333. Running 4 sticks at 1600mhz opens up a whole other can of worms on AMD processors.

I want to run it 24/7 but not with 1.55v uh uh..

Tom's(tomshardware.com) test indicate that anything over 3.8ghz is a waste of power because the performance increase is negligible. But knowing I could get 4.0ghz stable would be nice nonetheless.


----------



## cbr600

Yea I just like seeing 4GHZ. If at 1.536 it burns up in the next 6 month to a year so be it I will just buy a C3. All I have read amd says it will be fine up to 1.55 as long as temps are good.


----------



## Waterox

Hi everybody, I'm glad to find a thread dedicated to 790FX.









Just broke my wallet and built a new system. I'm new to overclocking and I'm going to ask a bit of questions, please bear with me







.

My first question is how exactly can I change my Bios to make the Hardware Raid work? I heard some people had trouble on this. I ordered 2 Segate 7200 1TB arriving today and I hope to run HW Raid 0 (connectors 7 and 8) on them. I read that I have to switch E-Sata controller mode from IDE to XDIC (or something like that) then I have to disable something else.

Here's the pic of my current bios setting below. I'm installed windows 7 on a crappy 160gb HDD and the hardware are working fine.

BTW is it good to install windows on RAID 0 or just one drive?

Thank you


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
Hi everybody, I'm glad to find a thread dedicated to 790FX.









Just broke my wallet and built a new system. I'm new to overclocking and I'm going to ask a bit of questions, please bear with me







.

My first question is how exactly can I change my Bios to make the Hardware Raid work? I heard some people had trouble on this. I ordered 2 Segate 7200 1TB arriving today and I hope to run HW Raid 0 (connectors 7 and 8) on them. I read that I have to switch E-Sata controller mode from IDE to XDIC (or something like that) then I have to disable something else.

Here's the pic of my current bios setting below. I'm installed windows 7 on a crappy 160gb HDD and the hardware are working fine.

BTW is it good to install windows on RAID 0 or just one drive?

Thank you

Hi Waterox, and welcome.

You are better off using the s/w RAID (ports 0-5), it will give you better performance overall with the drives. Make sure when you set it up, you bump the SB volts to 1.25v.

Nothing wrong with installing Windows on a stripe, just bear in mind that if there is a problem, all will be lost. I keep all data on storage drives for just that reason. If my stripe fails, all I really have on there is programs and updates, no data.

If you are going to use the h/w raid for anything, make sure it is set to the other option, not ide, I believe it is AHCI (y/n?)

Good luck, and keep asking questions as you go along.

Marc


----------



## Waterox

Thanks Marc.

Do I still have to bump the SB volts to 1.25v for HW Raid? Is this voltage safe (as in it won't kill my HDD anytime soon)?









So I need to change to stripped, switch the IDE to AHCI, bump SB volts to 1.25v. Is that all?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waterox*


Thanks Marc.

Do I still have to bump the SB volts to 1.25v for HW Raid? Is this voltage safe (as in it won't kill my HDD anytime soon)?









So I need to change to stripped, switch the IDE to AHCI, bump SB volts to 1.25v. Is that all?


I've never used the h/w RAID, so I can't comment, but running SB volts @ 1.25v is fine, not going to hurt it at all (even if it is not actually needed).

RAID_0 = 'stripe'. Just a word that is used to refer to a RAID_0 setup. This is because the data is 'striped' (split) across the drives.

In RAID_1 (referred to as a 'mirror') the data is 'mirrored' across the two drives, redundancy. This means if one drive fails, the other kicks in, and no data is lost. However, you lose half the drive space, meaning if two 500GB drives are 'mirrored' than you will only see one 500Gb drive.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

@Mastiff

Hello sir







So I changed my CPU-NB freq to 2400 to see how it would work out. I believe my pc did not take kindly to it. While simply web browsing I crashed twice, one was a BSOD. My first one mind you, is the screen supposed to stay Blue or does it flash onto the screen seconds before your system restarts? Mine flashed up and was gone before I could read it.

So my CPU-NB is back to 2000


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


@Mastiff

Hello sir







So I changed my CPU-NB freq to 2400 to see how it would work out. I believe my pc did not take kindly to it. While simply web browsing I crashed twice, one was a BSOD. My first one mind you, is the screen supposed to stay Blue or does it flash onto the screen seconds before your system restarts? Mine flashed up and was gone before I could read it.

So my CPU-NB is back to 2000


Chops., did you try raising the CPU-NB volts to maybe 1.3v? Shouldn't need much, and maybe not even that much, but it would be a good starting point.

That increase (to 2400Mhz) may have simply been more than the stock voltage setting could support.

Everything you are complaining of (especially the HTSF errors) sounds like a CPU issue. Do you have a friend who you could convince to let you pull his/her cpu, and try it for a day in your pc?

Marc


----------



## Riskitall84

The Hypertransport Sync Flood Errors were the signs of my IMC failing and had to RMA my 720 BE


----------



## BCC

any one useing the 1.7 bios yet? and if so what ram and how much do you have? also what are your speeds and temps, air cooled or water?
and what friggen settings in the bios did you change? cuz there is alot more in this board with the 1.7 bios, than in all the other earlier boards (am2).

anyone


----------



## Chopxsticks

@mduclow 
I just RMA'd a cpu and am getting the same problems with the new one. My friend just ordered a new pc and got a 955 as well so I could try his before he sets it up, but that wont be for a week.

I'll try adding volts. I didnt up the volts when I up'd the CPU-NB freq.... my oops


----------



## alc0hol

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but I thought this was interesting. Recently I noticed my PC freezing on occasion, so I decided to test it with Prime95. Now all of my settings are at stock, I haven't OC'd anything yet, but my PC would consistently freeze after just a few minutes of stress testing. After adjusting several things with no luck I ended up upping the RAM voltage just slightly and now Prime95 runs for hours without detecting any hardware failures.

Changing the voltage seems to have fixed my problem, at least for now and I just wanted to see if this sounded familiar, or at least plausible. I'm sort of a noob at PC hardware and OCing and I want to make sure I don't have any unseen problem that could blow up in my face sometime in the future.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Idles at 38c. never got to the full load numbers because of the black screen of death. I do run my ram at 1333. Running 4 sticks at 1600mhz opens up a whole other can of worms on AMD processors.

I want to run it 24/7 but not with 1.55v uh uh..

Tom's(tomshardware.com) test indicate that anything over 3.8ghz is a waste of power because the performance increase is negligible. But knowing I could get 4.0ghz stable would be nice nonetheless.

Do you recall the article? I would be very interested in Reading it. Reason being is that I'm wondering if the said "anything above 3.8 is waste" because they were only rasing the CPU frequency and not matching anything else up with it. Also wonder if they were using a C2 or C3?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
@Mastiff

Hello sir







So I changed my CPU-NB freq to 2400 to see how it would work out. I believe my pc did not take kindly to it. While simply web browsing I crashed twice, one was a BSOD. My first one mind you, is the screen supposed to stay Blue or does it flash onto the screen seconds before your system restarts? Mine flashed up and was gone before I could read it.

So my CPU-NB is back to 2000

Well on slow systems it will stay up on the screen longer. Default system restart properties usually dump the small kernal. but being that these systems are so fast, anytime that i've received a BSoD it's like BANG, a blue flash and sytem restarts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
@mduclow
I just RMA'd a cpu and am getting the same problems with the new one. My friend just ordered a new pc and got a 955 as well so I could try his before he sets it up, but that wont be for a week.

I'll try adding volts. I didnt up the volts when I up'd the CPU-NB freq.... my oops

mduclow had a good point chops! the Stock CPU-NB (v) for these chips is 1.15 to 1.3v. That's stock! So pushing beyond boundries may require a bit more. The word though is that one shouldn't need to pump more than 1.4 for the CPU-NB all the way up to 2600Mhz. but that really may vary on

1. The CPU quality. (not a nice thing to think about)
2. The other Components running with that CPU and their speeds...


----------



## alc0hol

Well it looks like I was wrong, my PC still freezes during a Prime95 stress test, but its not consistent. Most of the time it freezes, but occasionally it appears to run fine. Anyone have any tips for me, I'm really stumped as to what is causing the problem since my settings are at stock.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Well on slow systems it will stay up on the screen longer. Default system restart properties usually dump the small kernal. but being that these systems are so fast, anytime that i've received a BSoD it's like BANG, a blue flash and sytem restarts!

I have had this too, until.. I made it so that it will not reboot upon error. Very nice to have the time to actually read the BSOD


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alc0hol*


Well it looks like I was wrong, my PC still freezes during a Prime95 stress test, but its not consistent. Most of the time it freezes, but occasionally it appears to run fine. Anyone have any tips for me, I'm really stumped as to what is causing the problem since my settings are at stock.


How much memory you have? Can you swap out sticks? Do a mem test. Every time I have inconsistent freezes like that, it's been my memory.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I have had this too, until.. I made it so that it will not reboot upon error. Very nice to have the time to actually read the BSOD









Ha, I've had so many in the past I know where to look now. Top left corner or bottom left corner of the screen...









Is it just me does it seem that more and more people are having the same issue of reboots and instability with this Board and Chip?

What are anyone's thought on that?


----------



## SwishaMane

@Mastiffman

This is off topic, but my girl loves your dogs...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Ha, I've had so many in the past I know where to look now. Top left corner or bottom left corner of the screen...









Is it just me does it seem that more and more people are having the same issue of reboots and instability with this Board and Chip?

What are anyone's thought on that?


I really think it is because this board is so advanced...It was hard for me to pick up on it after not overclocking on AMD chips for a long time. I wouldnt suggest a noob that has never overclocked and has no patience to pick up this board.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Is it just me does it seem that more and more people are having the same issue of reboots and instability with this Board and Chip?

What are anyone's thought on that?


Yeah, and it seems to revolve around memory most of the time, doesn't it? My issues were directly memory related.

By the way, OCZ is exchanging my memory with their AMD Black Edition C8 (they didn't have the C7 in stock, or they would've given it to me). So, hopefully I will not have anymore issues with RAM when I receive it.

My system is otherwise running very well right now. I have decided to go for a nice easy overclock for my day-to-day use (& folding). I'm pretty sure I could get this to run 4.1 stable with some tweaking, but the volts and temps are so much higher, it's not worth it for me. I can always run it up when I want to bench or something.

We all just need to get some time on this board and these chips, they will work very well together, but the memory side of things seems to be a bit 'finicky'.

Marc

On another note, I'm new to folding (haven't joined the team yet) and am currently using the GPU client, should I be using the SMP client?

I know there's a lot of info on it, but maybe someone could give me some quick pointers to maximizing my folding, as I leave it running 24/7.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I believe the problem lies in the fact that the memory was not out yet for the AMD setups and it was really a luck of the draw with weather or not these IMC's liked the chips. I think most of us are using intel based Ram modules which therein lies the problem.


----------



## alc0hol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


How much memory you have? Can you swap out sticks? Do a mem test. Every time I have inconsistent freezes like that, it's been my memory.


I'm using 2 sticks of 2gb Mushkin RAM. I'll try memtest but I don't think I have an extra DVD or a floppy to burn it on. Thanks for the tip though, I really hope its my memory and not my CPU. My temps seem OK though, never goes past 47 at load.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I believe the problem lies in the fact that the memory was not out yet for the AMD setups and it was really a luck of the draw with weather or not these IMC's liked the chips. I think most of us are using intel based Ram modules which therein lies the problem.

Well what the "H.E. Double Hockey Sticks" is my issue then. I have OCZ Flex EX 2000Mhz 4 Gb kit. 8-8-8-30 @2.0-2.05 (2.35v ha-ha-ha), Water cooled.

I COULD, at one time run some nice OC's but I'm seriously thinking that it the IMC's on these chips in general.

*OR* the fact that I'm using an 810 (4Mb cache, unlockable though) Maybe that is causing it to be weak.... I REALLY don 't fricking know...

I have to use higher volts now to get anything stable... Even if I move back to an older bios where I had luck with lower volt OC's, Nothing. I stuggle to even hit 1600 With these Modules and this chip now. So it has to be the Chips that casuing everyone's issues!?

My C3 was supposed to shipped this week. but when I went to the Site to check if they received it from AMD yet (ETA of 12-2-09), it got pushed back another 2.5weeks. So the ETA is not until 12.19-09!!!! WTH????

Sorry for getting frustrated, publically.... But thatnks for listening.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I have to use higher volts now to get anything stable... Even if I move back to an older bios where I had luck with lower volt OC's, Nothing. I stuggle to even hit 1600 With these Modules and this chip now. So it has to be the Chips that casuing everyone's issues!?

You may have burned out the IC's (integrated circuits) on those sticks. *2.3v*, even though it was stable, was possibly more than they could handle for more than a few months or so.

The fact that they are not stable at previously stable speeds seems to support this. The D9GTR IC's are kinda like that from what I've read (haven't actually used them), they can overclock like crazy (think 2000~mhz cas8) but don't last long at those speeds/timings because of the high voltage needed.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


You may have burned out the IC's (integrated circuits) on those sticks. *2.3v*, even though it was stable, was possibly more than they could handle for more than a few months or so.

The fact that they are not stable at previously stable speeds seems to support this. The D9GTR IC's are kinda like that from what I've read (haven't actually used them), they can overclock like crazy (think 2000~mhz cas8) but don't last long at those speeds/timings because of the high voltage needed.

Marc


 I only ran them at that to see how high I could get the MHz. Which was only one day. I started at 2.0 and worked my way up to that by the evening. So it's not like I was running at that for even close to an extended period of time. Normally I would only run them @ 1.9-2.1 and they're rated for 2.0-2.05v.... Plus they pass BLEND at lower timings and Mhz for 24+hours easily...

I wouldn't think that a half of a day of Benching off and on would do that!?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I wouldn't think that a half of a day of Benching off and on would do that!?


I wouldn't think so either. They're supposed to be pretty good quality, too, so that little amount of time at higher volts shouldn't have mattered at all.

Give up on the 945 and get the 965, it's available and under $200.







I can't bear to see you suffer like this!

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I wouldn't think so either. They're supposed to be pretty good quality, too, so that little amount of time at higher volts shouldn't have mattered at all.

Give up on the 945 and get the 965, it's available and under $200.







I can't bear to see you suffer like this!

Marc


 LOL- It all good!

"Good things come to those whom wait" my Friend.

I thought about it, but the 945 C3 is a 95w now! There's also a 95w C2 version of the 945. but I think we all know what to expect out of the C3's.









Plus, I don't mind cranking the HT Bus up to hit 4Ghz. Shoot I got my 810 up to THIS!

The 95w CPU's idle temps are like 17-19*C on my 120 x 120mm Rad. (In push/pull) water system...

I could crank the Volts up to 1.625+ and still only run at about 48-52*c Full Load temps. BUT, I don't like my level of comfort at that point.









Oh BTW, My ram has built in Water Cooling Jacket that keep them literaly Cool to the touch while cranking the volts. That's not to say that IF kept at higher volts thermalmigration wouldn't affect them, just because they're cool... IDK...

Well the Wife, my daughter and myself are off to pick out a nice Spruce for the front room. So I'll be back on here later this evening, at the latest.

I'm starting my "OCventure" over again. Got her Blending right now at this and I'm going to work my up again. I've fiddling around with settings way to much lately. So will let her get uses to some stress tests andI'll keep her moving upward. Hoefully I can get some stability back.

244Mhz x 13 3172Mhz CPU @ 1.355v (CPUZ= 1.336v not quite a .02Vdroop)
1952MHz HTL @ 1.2v (stock)
2440 CPU-NB @ 1.25v
1626Mhz Ram @ 1.9v
NB Chipset @ 1.25v
SB Chipset @ 1.25v (Running a 30GbOCZVertSSD + a New WD "Green" 32mb 500Gb HD. And I must say that it a nice one.

My Last 8Mb 250Gb WD HD Ran @ 50-54*C.
This one Runs right at about 23*C and it uses a good amount less power AND it's Super Quiet. I could always hear my old one Spin up/down and shut of. I can't hear this one at all.


----------



## dir_d

You have amazing patience Mastiff....I have none when it comes to computer parts, if it dosent perform like it should i send it back ASAP haha. Just like i waited for the C3 got that quick and returned that C2 POS. I cant believe you are still waiting for that C3 i would have bought a 965 by now if i were in your shoes...

On a side note i got PhenomMsrTweaker working and my computer is stable at [email protected] My computer was 22C with both my push/pull fans at 25% last night. Got really cold last night. Got my eletric bill and i was really mad so im doing everything i can to lower my voltage...I cant idle with my voltage lower than 1v though sucks but under load drops to 0.94v. Pretty sure it has to due with PhenomMsrTweaker only using VIDs instead straight volts with our board.


----------



## NCspecV81

look what the mail lady brought me. I'm going to be attaching it next week to this msi board and cpu and go for 7. It's a full cooper beast and nickle plated.


----------



## Waterox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


look what the mail lady brought me. I'm going to be attaching it next week to this msi board and cpu and go for 7. It's a full cooper beast and nickle plated.




















the heck is that?







looks cool.


----------



## Mastiffman

Looks like something one would Fire out an M1 ABRAMS TANK!!!!

*BOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Spec, what did you do?

Sell every bit of furniture that you have, except your Computer chair, to purchase that thing??? lol

Got my Fraser Fur. Goping to pull it off and put her up.

C-Ya


----------



## NCspecV81

=o) almost ready. Need nitrogen!


----------



## Mastiffman

How about Methane? LOLOL
Seriously though, That's gonna be nasty!!!! You better setup a tri-pod and record some good stuff For oyur Bro here at OCN, ONLY on the GD70 Thread! we shoul dhave first dibs on seeing your results man!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

for those of you that dont know (noobs)(LOL J/K i swear!) that is a LN2 pot. that attaches like a Heatsink and you pour LN2 into it for sub-zero(-147c) runs so that you can crank the volts and run at 6+GHz!
















Disclaimer: LN2 is not for the weak of heart or wallet. It *will* eat hardware up and spit it out as well as our paychecks. LOL


----------



## Mastiffman

DONT FORGET,

LHe!!!!!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
=o) almost ready. Need nitrogen!










looks like a 7ghz machine right theyer


----------



## Mastiffman

Spec,

Try for MAJOR high Ram speeds after the 7ghz is achieved!!!

Try using the CPU DDR PHY. I found that it aids in stability of the RAM when Priming in BLEND....


----------



## Chopxsticks

HEY GUYS! Well my life still sucks but I think we are getting further!

So got alot done these last two evenings. my PSU runs at a solid 11.94volts

Put in another GPU, same problem, put in my buddies OCZ same problem.

WELL, ran memtest86 on 2 sticks of RAM, errors start on first pass test 3 and 4.....

SOOOOO We then run each sticks alone, NO ERRORS! each stick by itselfs.. We have an idea but what do you guys think.

Also the G.skill ram worked better at 1333 at 1.7volts. A G.skill rep left a reply on Newegg about it.

Be back later, wife is rushing me out the door


----------



## Waterox

I have 2x 2gb of Kingston HyperX and 2x 2gb of OCZ Obsidian both are ddr3 1600. Is it a better idea to have 8gb rams of the same brand?

Here is what my DIMM 1 and 2 look like









And DIMM 3 and 4:









They have different bandwidth speed? (666 and 533)







What's that mean?









I got my Raid 0 working but haven't crank any voltages to overclock my CPU and rams yet but I will ask soon.









BTW nice toy NCspecV81!


----------



## NCspecV81

its always best to have matched pairs. This is why as you can see the timings can change amongst the slots, and with the IMC being built on the cpu it can cause some very strange instability in a lot of cases.


----------



## Waterox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
its always best to have matched pairs. This is why as you can see the timings can change amongst the slots, and with the IMC being built on the cpu it can cause some very strange instability in a lot of cases.

So it's better for me to just sell off the OCZ obsidian, take a little loss and just buy another pair of Kingston HyperX right? or 8gb is not entirely necessary? I'm running on windows 7 64bit so....


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
HEY GUYS! Well my life still sucks but I think we are getting further!

So got alot done these last two evenings. my PSU runs at a solid 11.94volts

Put in another GPU, same problem, put in my buddies OCZ same problem.

WELL, ran memtest86 on 2 sticks of RAM, errors start on first pass test 3 and 4.....

SOOOOO We then run each sticks alone, NO ERRORS! each stick by itselfs.. We have an idea but what do you guys think.

Also the G.skill ram worked better at 1333 at 1.7volts. A G.skill rep left a reply on Newegg about it.

Be back later, wife is rushing me out the door

Chops I wanted to ask you a question abuot the RMA of your Chip as well as the Board. Did AMD tell you what was actually wrong or IF anything was wrong and what they tested for? Also the Same thing with the motherboard. (can't remember if you even RMA that too or just the Board...)

Did you guys test which dimm slots worked with which Dimms? Just a note on the Ram settings.

I discovered tonight that when I have my

Ram @ 1653MHz 8-8-8-30 @2.02v
CPU @ 3224Mhz (248 x 13) @ 1.375v
CPU-NB @ 2480Mhz @ 1.30 (1.32 in Everest)
NB Chipset @ 1.25v
HTlink @ 1.25v
SB Chipset @ 1.25v

Prime95 Blend would fail on core 2 everytime at like 5-6 minutes.

So I adjusted the CPU DDR-PHY (CPU VDDR) up to 1.25v and Boom it still going at over 3 hours so far! So that might be somehting to look into..

SORRY FOR THE LONG REPLY EVERYONE!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
I have 2x 2gb of Kingston HyperX and 2x 2gb of OCZ Obsidian both are ddr3 1600. Is it a better idea to have 8gb rams of the same brand?

Here is what my DIMM 1 and 2 look like And DIMM 3 and 4:
both removed to save space

They have different bandwidth speed? (666 and 533)







What's that mean?









I got my Raid 0 working but haven't crank any voltages to overclock my CPU and rams yet but I will ask soon.









BTW nice toy NCspecV81!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
So it's better for me to just sell off the OCZ obsidian, take a little loss and just buy another pair of Kingston HyperX right? or 8gb is not entirely necessary? I'm running on windows 7 64bit so....


Technically 8 gigs is not neccessary... Unless you are running major apps at once or Running a 32bit OS with a SSD. If you are running a 32Bit OS and SSd then you can appoint 4 gigs to Disc cache, I believe and Make that SSD scream, from I've heard. I believe it's over at OCZ where the explain it. It's your perogative though.

*EDIT:* You could try setting them to the same Timings. Completely


----------



## Chopxsticks

Mastiff, Im new to this RMA thing, but I sent my Board and CPU back to NewEgg. Will they inform me of any findings?

As for the Ram, we tested each stick of the G.skill and each stick of the OCZ in DIMM 1. Im not sure im following what your asking. How do you test the other DIMMs? cant you only run 1 stick in the first DIMM?


----------



## NCspecV81

no they will either issue you a refund or send you out a new product.


----------



## Skywalker514

Ok long time reader first time poster. Was just wondering if you guys thought this was a good deal for this package to get my build started.Would it be wise to jump on this deal cause I have been told something about 955 dropping in price after Dec. any help would be great thanks looking forward using this MSI board.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition & MSI 790FX-GD70
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=47032&promoid=1069


----------



## Chopxsticks

ok then ya, they already sent me the replacement. Its having the same problems as the last items.

The problem so far does not seem to happen when im only using 1 stick of ram at a time however.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skywalker514* 
Ok long time reader first time poster. Was just wondering if you guys thought this was a good deal for this package to get my build started.Would it be wise to jump on this deal cause I have been told something about 955 dropping in price after Dec. any help would be great thanks looking forward using this MSI board.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition & MSI 790FX-GD70
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=47032&promoid=1069

some would say yes, but that depends on weather it is a BGIBOX chip or a BGMBOX chip.(BGM = C3) 790FX is $159 and 955(BGI) is $165 on the egg


----------



## Chopxsticks

How do I un-install greenpower or at least turn it off?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Mastiff, Im new to this RMA thing, but I sent my Board and CPU back to NewEgg. Will they inform me of any findings?

As for the Ram, we tested each stick of the G.skill and each stick of the OCZ in DIMM 1. Im not sure im following what your asking. How do you test the other DIMMs? cant you only run 1 stick in the first DIMM?

You should be able to test each of the Dimm Slots that you want to use by installing one stick at a time and run some tests. (i.e. 1st stick test in each Dimm Slot by itself, install 2nd Stick, test in each Dimm by itself.) That way you re testing all Dimm Slots and how the interact with each stick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
no they will either issue you a refund or send you out a new product.

So his products are new. BOTTOM LINE?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skywalker514* 
Ok long time reader first time poster. Was just wondering if you guys thought this was a good deal for this package to get my build started.Would it be wise to jump on this deal cause I have been told something about 955 dropping in price after Dec. any help would be great thanks looking forward using this MSI board.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition & MSI 790FX-GD70
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=47032&promoid=1069

As you will read, posted by Eclipseaudio, there is Either the "C2 955" or the "C3 955". If you can, which I would wait for it, go with the C3 955 or 965 for that matter. They're both 125watts. It will be able to AT LEAST handle 4 memory Modules at once without a issue. possibly even Clock 2 Modules better!!! You choice though...

"If there was one thing that I could change about my life, it would be listening to those that gave good advice when I was young and unexperienced."
........... Quote from, ME!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
How do I un-install greenpower or at least turn it off?

(Windows 7) Go to Start buton> Control panel> Programs and features> highlight the software you want to uninstall> Select "uninstall" NEXT TO "Organize".

If you want to save power go with the BIOS feature.


----------



## Skywalker514

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
some would say yes, but that depends on weather it is a BGIBOX chip or a BGMBOX chip.(BGM = C3) 790FX is $159 and 955(BGI) is $165 on the egg

Thanks for the response well Ive confirmed its a c2 but I think 300$ isn't much of a punch for this bundle.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I actually think I will be RMA'ing my 2nd 955 and paying the extra $30 for the 965 C3 stepping

My friend's stuff just came in, Same board, same chip, OCZ ram. If he has the same problems as my last 2 set of board and chip then im done assuming its a coincidence and gonna start pointing fingers. We ran his ram in my board earlier and had the same problems. My PC stopped having problems with 1 stick in DIMM 1

Im getting a bad taste in my mouth towards AMD =/


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skywalker514*


Thanks for the response well Ive confirmed its a c2 but I think 300$ isn't much of a punch for this bundle.


 That is some wise thinking...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I actually think I will be RMA'ing my 2nd 955 and paying the extra $30 for the 965 C3 stepping


 That sounds like a plan.

I wil be honest, I think that the C2's have weak IMC's. or as some have quoted. "Finiky".....


----------



## Chopxsticks

its aggravating.... I have torn my PC apart changing PSU, GPU, RAM, new Mobo, new chip....









When will the madness end....
And then the lock ups stop when I stop using both DIMMS...


----------



## maslaten

We all just need to get some time on this board and these chips said:


> I am running Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 @1600 MHz currently, did up the voltage minutely,for about a week now and it is very stable


----------



## troublebrewing

My system is up and running now. For anybody having problems building a system using GSKILL Ripjaws 1600 ram, change the voltage to 1.65V manually in the bios, underclock to 1066, then you should be able to install windows.

I have updated to 1.7 and now I can boot into windows at 1600 but it is not stable. 1333 had some odd results as well. I haven't messed with timings at all yet though.

965 OC's like a champ on here though!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
its aggravating.... I have torn my PC apart changing PSU, GPU, RAM, new Mobo, new chip....









When will the madness end....
And then the lock ups stop when I stop using both DIMMS...

That really sounds like something to do with the Ram or IMC. it HAS to be... Ram is typically what will make things lockup. Call me lucky but I have never experienced a lockup from the CPU....

Did Newegg send both the Motherboard and CPU back to you in UNOPENED boxes? Totally Sealed?



maslaten said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *
> 
> We all just need to get some time on this board and these chips, they will work very well together, but the memory side of things seems to be a bit 'finicky'./QUOTE*
> 
> I am running Corsair XMS3 DDR 3 @1600 MHz currently, did up the voltage minutely,for about a week now and it is very stable
> 
> No overclocking though.... That's easy with new euipment. but congrats that you're not experiencing the same thing! Seriously!


----------



## dir_d

There alot of settings to tweak when overclocking to get it stable especially with the IMC the board is great but i wouldnt suggest it for someone new to overclocking. Im still trying to get all of the settings down to increase my stability above 4GHz


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


There alot of settings to tweak when overclocking to get it stable especially with the IMC the board is great but i wouldnt suggest it for someone new to overclocking. Im still trying to get all of the settings down to increase my stability above 4GHz


Sadly im not OCing... I am still trying to just get everything to run...

@Mastiff All new sealed Items.

As for the Ram in 1 DIMM, Im a liar face. My PC locked up twice during league of Legends with just 1 Stick in. I dropped my setting to 1066 and it stopped.

*Edit* PC lock up at 1066


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Sadly im not OCing... I am still trying to just get everything to run...

@Mastiff All new sealed Items.

As for the Ram in 1 DIMM, Im a liar face. My PC locked up twice during league of Legends with just 1 Stick in. I dropped my setting to 1066 and it stopped.


Get rid of that Ram if you can...I love my OCZ platinums


----------



## Chopxsticks

My friend got OCZ plat.

its going in his build tomorrow.

Could you link me what your using?

I just had to flash my CMOS, I dont know what we did but my PC was locking up alot.

Starting all over again


----------



## dir_d

Mine is 7-7-7-24 1.9v i would find used AMD platinum 7-7-7 1.65v couple people are selling those.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Sadly im not OCing... I am still trying to just get everything to run...

@Mastiff All new sealed Items.

As for the Ram in 1 DIMM, Im a liar face. My PC locked up twice during league of Legends with just 1 Stick in. I dropped my setting to 1066 and it stopped.

*Edit* PC lock up at 1066

Well I would be pretty upset too!

I'm quoting you saying that you testeed your 12v Rail and it was @ "11.84", Right?

Mine is running with a full 4 core and ram (Blend) load at 12.23-12.32v!

Now, I have a Raidmax 850watt 12 x 4 @ 20amps. I do remember having an Asus board that was only between .05v-.15v lower on the Boards 12v+ (what apps detected) than an identicle board and I got random shutdowns (reboots) and Blue screens on occasion... It got worse when I would try to OC anything... I'm not saying that it's the board. But maybe the PSU is running to low of volts for this setup... Just a thought. have you swicthed to a higher PSU yet to see if the issues went away? Like at least a 700-750w

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
My friend got OCZ plat.

its going in his build tomorrow.

Could you link me what your using?

I just had to flash my CMOS, I dont know what we did but my PC was locking up alot.

Starting all over again

HERE is what I have just for the record...

I can crank buckle this stuff down to CL5 with no problem. Obviously it takes some volts but it works. Or I can loosen things up and crank them up as high as the IMC will let me! But they're expensive and kind of hard to hunt down now... I wouldn't getting another set after I get my C3. I might actually find a use for the other 4gb kit...









I would seriously try the PSU and the Ram. Probably the PSU first.


----------



## Waterox

edit: looking at OCZ support forum.


----------



## Mastiffman

DRam Voltage.

DDR V Ref is the reference Voltage.

CPU-DDR-PHY is a type of stablizer for the Ram. I relaly don't know how to explain it other than that. I've heard that it supports the IMC... But who really knows...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I just cant understand why all of the sudden we are having all these ram related issues popping up. It makes absolutely no sense to me as this club has been going for quite a while and we have had nowhere near this amount of issues posted until recently.

I am agree that some of the IMC's are going to be weak as I should be able to get tighter timings on my ram @ 1600 but for some reason I can get anything better then 9-9-9-21-1T stable no matter the voltages. This to me sounds like one of two issues, BIOS problem (I have run multiple(using 1.6 ATM no issues at stated settings) or very weak IMC's going out.

I have two questions for all of you that are having these nightmares, What bios version are you using and what are the last 5 numbers of your CPU SN?


----------



## dir_d

One thing i noticed between the C2s and C3s is that the voltage CPU-NB has gone down alot. With my C2 i needed about 1.4v for 2.8Ghz with this C3 2.8Ghz is stable at 1.28v so people need to make sure they reevaluate all voltages when running with C3s and not to read something on a site that has to do with C2s try it and damage their product.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
One thing i noticed between the C2s and C3s is that the voltage CPU-NB has gone down alot. With my C2 i needed about 1.4v for 2.8Ghz with this C3 2.8Ghz is stable at 1.28v so people need to make sure they reevaluate all voltages when running with C3s and not to read something on a site that has to do with C2s try it and damage their product.

yeah I am starting to think that voltages are the main issue here.
We may have to try to work on getting one machine stable at a time while putting all of our heads together. I dont know about the rest of you but I have on heck of a time keeping all the issues strait as far as what has been tried and what exactly the issue is.


----------



## ToxicAdam

That could be whats going on. New members are coming in asking "why my system is failing to overclock or shutting down because of low voltage when I followed the steps?"

These new CPU version are throwing us a curve ball..


----------



## NCspecV81

I can tell you from running a few different sets of ram on this board, that this board is finicky with it. I've had my best success out of "i7 optimized" sticks using elpida chips. You may want to think about that for a purchase IF you are looking for ram or you think ram is your culprit for issues.

I highly suspect that it's ram issues, and not board or cpu issues.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Well I would be pretty upset too!

I'm quoting you saying that you testeed your 12v Rail and it was @ "11.84", Right?


It was 11.94, I dont know if that makes a difference.

I will be putting my 700W Tagan back into it today and volt testing it.

We will be putting my friends PC together today, and then IM going to put his 955 into my Board and see if the issues stop or continue.
I'd really like for it to be the CPU, so then I have no reason not to buy the 965 C3









Another fun day of trouble shooting.

Also im running 1.7 bios and this is my parts #H90224


----------



## Mastiffman

E,

I totally agree. I think that I may have been bad influence on that little bit. "Bump the Volts a little" I would say... lol

AS far as you tRAS setting above of 21... I tried running my timings as the Dragon guide says and That was unstable. Which was 8-8-8-24-32 (tRAS = 3 x CL and tRC = CL + tRAS) That was to tight. my Ram is rated for 8-8-8 on the label and 8-8-8-30 2.0-2.05 on the OCZ site. I might suggest lossening your tRAS up to say 28 or 30 and then drop the CL to 8 and tRCD and tRP at 9 with the same volts that you're running. See if that runs through Blend. If so Drop the tRP to 8, retest and then tRCD to 8.

I started my OCventure again with a Ram Strap of 1:3.33. I'm upto
1700Stable again @ 8-8-8-30-42 @ 2.05v. *EDIT:* For over 9.5hours (not 13hours) on BLEND.
I used the CPU DDR-PHY to stablize it. Before I would have needed 2.13+ to get this freq stable.

Hope that helps a bit...
Other specs

CPU 3315Mhz (255 x13) @ 1.375v
CPU-NB 2550MHz (255 x10) @ 1.35v (started at 1.2v and worked up Only when needed)
HTLink 2040Mhz (255 x8) @ 1.25v
NBChpst @ 1.25v
SBChpst @ 1.25v

Chops,

Sorry about that. So 11.94v mine runs between 12.23-12.32v... What you E and Spec?

Still, the C3's are supposed to be better for handling 4 Dimm Slots at once. And from what Spec and couple others have shown in images, they can run pretty low timings as well while holding a high and stable OC on the NB and CPU.

Let us know what that 700 Tagan comes back at.


----------



## phaseshift

what's the best way to do a crossfire config on this board? GPU placements


----------



## dir_d

the 2 16x slots #1 and #3


----------



## Waterox

Any recommend "Bang for your buck" water cooling system out there?

Looking for a reliable good cooling system.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

my volts are rock solid @ 12.02.

As for OC'ing I am going to have to take a break for a week or two as I am now on call 24 hrs a day for the next 6 days.









Bang for buck WC look here read up on this stuff and ask a lot of questions in the WC section then when you are ready to buy post in there and ask their opinion.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


my volts are rock solid @ 12.02.

As for OC'ing I am going to have to take a break for a week or two as I am now on call 24 hrs a day for the next 6 days.









Bang for buck WC look here read up on this stuff and ask a lot of questions in the WC section then when you are ready to buy post in there and ask their opinion.


Do you think that could possibly be Chops issue?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ok first I hate posting updates because shortly after my PC likes to make me a liar... but here goes. With my Ram in DIMMS 1 & 2 I load up league of Legends and usually my game will HARD freeze in 10min of play, screen goes black I pop back in and then have no problems for the rest of the game. Well I put my RAM into DIMMS 3 & 4 and that problem has not happened yet. everything is still on Auto. So thats the update so far..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I doubt it I had one that ran 11.8X and ran fine was a 5000+ OC'd to 3.6 with the same 2 gpu's on a 650W BFG. I wax maxing that 650 out heck going over 650W full load but it was fine. What I would be interested in knowing is what he gets from the voltage points on the MB for CPU and CPU-NB. They are right next to the LCD poster and are labeled.








edit: could be that slots 1&2 have bad traces or something if this fixes the issue. If thats the case then I have a quick check list and if it passes that I say RMA!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Any of you guys with C3 965's maybe you can help this guy out. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/62...eq-965-c3.html


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I doubt it I had one that ran 11.8X and ran fine was a 5000+ OC'd to 3.6 with the same 2 gpu's on a 650W BFG. I wax maxing that 650 out heck going over 650W full load but it was fine. What I would be interested in knowing is what he gets from the voltage points on the MB for CPU and CPU-NB. They are right next to the LCD poster and are labeled.








edit: could be that slots 1&2 have bad traces or something if this fixes the issue. If thats the case then I have a quick check list and if it passes that I say RMA!


Understandable but that was AM2+ and an Asus Board. Just implying that maybe it's bit different with this board is all. IDK.

.05v can be the difference between stable at stock speeds or rebooting and shutdowns.

BUT, if he is having luck with Dimm Slots 3 & 4, then maybe it traces like you said or that the Ram likes those slots more. Each setup is different even with the same hardware!

Keep us posted Chops.


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I reformatted my PC, guess I didnt have AHCI installed, so I re-installed Win7

I'll get back to playing with my RAM now.
I put my RAM back in Dimm's 1 and 2, no issues yet. This really sucks because the error is so random I cant pin point whats working.


----------



## Waterox

I just ordered Corsair H50







.

Super cheap $50 after $15 rebate + $5 combo.

Hey, does the overclocking limit of my RAMs dictate how much I can overclock my CPU?

I'm going to have H50 installed but just wondering if my 4gb OCZ Obsidian RAMs can keep up or help it to its max potential.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
I just ordered Corsair H50







.

Super cheap $50 after $15 rebate + $5 combo.

Hey, does the overclocking limit of my RAMs dictate how much I can overclock my CPU?

I'm going to have H50 installed but just wondering if my 4gb OCZ Obsidian RAMs can keep up or help it to its max potential.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! well unless you dont mind wasting the $50....

you can always raise the divider. 1600's are fine.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
So I reformatted my PC, guess I didnt have AHCI installed, so I re-installed Win7

I'll get back to playing with my RAM now.
I put my RAM back in Dimm's 1 and 2, no issues yet. This really sucks because the error is so random I cant pin point whats working.

So you're not telling us that it was a bad install this whole time are you?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
I just ordered Corsair H50







.

Super cheap $50 after $15 rebate + $5 combo.

Hey, does the overclocking limit of my RAMs dictate how much I can overclock my CPU?

I'm going to have H50 installed but just wondering if my 4gb OCZ Obsidian RAMs can keep up or help it to its max potential.


One can use Ram Straps to lower the frequency of the Ram if increasing the HT Bus. On this board there are settings of 1:2, 1:2.66, 1:3.33 and 1:4.

Ram Settings (i.e. Frequency, Timings & Voltage) will mostly affect the IMC (CPU-NB) of the processor. So in essence, yes the Ram can affect how the "system" will run when all of the components cooperate together. So as long as you have the Ram timings lose enough to run well with your IMC IN the CPU then you shouldn't neccessarily have to wory about that.

Hope that wasn't to confusing... Don't worry though. We're all here for the same reason that you are.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So you're not telling us that it was a bad install this whole time are you?










ROFL, I hope it was not a bad install.... I was at my friends and he was like um... you did not install with AHCI.. and I'm like "whats that"

He said it was better... so I re-installed Win 7...

think that would have made the difference?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
ROFL, I hope it was not a bad install.... I was at my friends and he was like um... you did not install with AHCI.. and I'm like "whats that"

He said it was better... so I re-installed Win 7...

think that would have made the difference?

That alone will only allow greater speeds from your SATA drives. But, if you had a corrupted install, then re-installing would cause your pain to go away.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
That alone will only allow greater speeds from your SATA drives. But, if you had a corrupted install, then re-installing would cause your pain to go away.

Marc

SO, is that for Raid configs "Only"? I have 30Gb SSD and SATAII 500GB no raid...?

Chops, when was teh last time that you did a fresh install during this Whole fiasco???


----------



## cisco kid

Question guys I have a pair of SSD drives 1 OCZ Agility 60gb and a Vertex 60gb on way in the mail. I assume I can run these both in raid 0 since they have identical caches and are both indilinx based?

I want to redo my system now and get my stock running x4 955 at 3.5ghz. My last question is which sata ports do I want to connect the SSD's to, the blue ones are jmicron based, I seem to remember they are lousy for performance, do I want to use 2 of the black sata ports and stick my slave and optical drive to the 2 blue ports?

Been a while looking forward to tinkering over the holidays. Time to do some reading and getting familiar with the overclocking apsect again as I have just been running system stock as is....


----------



## Chopxsticks

Mastiff, Today.....

My life is lacking stress, hate, and anger so I will begin to re-install all my games and watch them crash on me 1 at a time while I play.

I'll check back in with you guys


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! well unless you dont mind wasting the $50....

Hey!!!

I love my Corsair H50. Don't hate


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Mastiff, Today.....

My life is lacking stress, hate, and anger so I will begin to re-install all my games and watch them crash on me 1 at a time while I play.

I'll check back in with you guys









Huh?









Are you trying to jinks yourself? Do you think that it was the install?


----------



## Chopxsticks

I don't know. I just re-installed because of that AHCI thing my friend said was faster.

I doubt it was a bad install. This PC is just angry.
Only built to play games and its the only thing that causes it to crash, ironic huh


----------



## cisco kid

Post #2688 anyone got some feedback??


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I don't know. I just re-installed because of that AHCI thing my friend said was faster.

I doubt it was a bad install. This PC is just angry.
Only built to play games and its the only thing that causes it to crash, ironic huh

Ah, so you haven't been able to test the games yet being that you haven't installed them yet. But during sintall you haven't ran into any hiccups?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cisco kid* 
Post #2688 anyone got some feedback??


mdoclow, you want to take this one?

I'm not a raid-er!


----------



## Waterox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! well unless you dont mind wasting the $50....

you can always raise the divider. 1600's are fine.

I found some H50 very happy owners in this forum. Can you recommend better kit?

I don't have the budget or luxury to buy those eyes popping parts.


----------



## Chopxsticks

bingo

I have actually played 3 successful games of League of Legends with no freezes.

Im using my buddies HIS 5770 so tomorrow I'll put my 4850 in and see what happens.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
bingo

I have actually played 3 successful games of League of Legends with no freezes.

Im using my buddies HIS 5770 so tomorrow I'll put my 4850 in and see what happens.

You've GOT to kidding me! lol

Bad (corrupted) install....... Soooon-of-a!!! lol If the 4850 yields lockups again, you gonna get a 5770???


----------



## phaseshift

what should I tweak?

hope to get my mega shadow tomorrow, finally! see if I can get 4.0

I upped the vcore to 1.52 in bios and set it to 4.0 but with vdroop cpuz says 1.5 and I crash


----------



## Mastiffman

Let the last stable OC that you had, run in BLEND until you get your Better HS. Even try working down you CPU Volts... You only have 8 minutes on that Prime test. You need some hours there...


----------



## phaseshift

yeah i'm going to run it tonight, I usually do 5-10 mins of prime blend to see if I crash or if there is any mem problems, if there isn't I do the 8-9 hour test and go from there


----------



## Mastiffman

That's the way to do it. I have my Ram running stable at 1753Mhz now. CPU is at 3420Mhz (263 x13) @ 1.4v

I'll post some pics tomorrow.. I'm off to slumber...


----------



## Chopxsticks

Well this is gonna be interesting so hear me out...

I reformatted and installed the Ati catalyst drivers under the 4800 series.

Well I have been using my friends 5770. Played all sorts of league of Legends todays, no issues whats so ever.

Plug my 4850 in, fire up another game of LoL and Hyper transport sync flood error. Restart my pc, try logging back into the game 3 times and my screen is going flickery and all crazy. crash, restart, crash. Plug the 5770 back in and load right back into the game, even alt tab out to write this.

Would a bad GPU be causing my Hyper transport errors?

*EDIT* Its bed time now, but tomorrow I will run driver sweeper to remove the drivers, plug the 4850 in and re-install the drivers. Although I dont think I should because I already installed the drivers. Which is odd becasue the 5770 had no problems with the 4800 drivers


----------



## mav2000

Well sometimes it could just be the drivers....why dont u use some of the older drivers and see if that works?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Will my CPU start to degrade at 1.45v?


----------



## BCC

Not if it stays cool


----------



## DYING2LIVE

afternoon guys first off ive said before in my first post im a total nub at OC'ing and this is my first go round. im pretty sure ive gotten my computer stable at 3.8 ghz bus speed is 218.0 and HT Link is 2180.0 didnt use the multiplyer i used the other thing above it in the bios that moves both cpu an fsb at the same time. ive tested it with intel burn and prime 95 and occt or whatever its called and it seems to run fine. well i want 4 ghz and im not sure what voltages to tweak so if anyone has any tips or would like to lend a helping hand to a nub clocker that just wants to get to 4ghz (for now lol) please do.

thanks a bunch;
Scott


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DYING2LIVE* 
afternoon guys first off ive said before in my first post im a total nub at OC'ing and this is my first go round. im pretty sure ive gotten my computer stable at 3.8 ghz bus speed is 218.0 and HT Link is 2180.0 didnt use the multiplyer i used the other thing above it in the bios that moves both cpu an fsb at the same time. ive tested it with intel burn and prime 95 and occt or whatever its called and it seems to run fine. well i want 4 ghz and im not sure what voltages to tweak so if anyone has any tips or would like to lend a helping hand to a nub clocker that just wants to get to 4ghz (for now lol) please do.

thanks a bunch;
Scott

These chips are hard to get to 4Ghz with anything but very good cooling, at least fully stable. CPU volts can go as high as 1.55v, but only if your temps @ full load are below 60c~.

The third voltage option from the top of the list is the one to adjust for cpu volts.

Increase the multiplier and run a stress test, make sure it's stable, if it isn't, then increase the volts a little. Stress test again, once it's stable, then you can move to the next increase and test again. Continue until temps are too high, or it isn't stable anymore, then back it down one 'notch', and your done.

Good luck.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

Well im at a loss... Since the reformatting of my OS I have not crashed once.

I bumbed my CPU up to 3.38ghz and set the ram and have been crash free through 2 seperate games in the last 2 days.

Not saying the problem is gone. Im sure I will find it again here shortly, but as for now it seems fixed some how....


----------



## BCC

So all is good with your pc, reformatted and now you are useing the correct drivers for your 4850. Then you are golden, you prob didnt need to reformat your hd, just needed to do a driver sweep. And reinstall the corect driver for your card. But atleast you got it running right!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCC* 
So all is good with your pc, reformatted and now you are useing the correct drivers for your 4850. Then you are golden, you prob didnt need to reformat your hd, just needed to do a driver sweep. And reinstall the corect driver for your card. But atleast you got it running right!









shhhhh!!!! don't say anything.. he's bound to come back with,

"*EDIT* Well that was short lived.."







:

lol


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCC* 
So all is good with your pc, reformatted and now you are useing the correct drivers for your 4850. Then you are golden, you prob didnt need to reformat your hd, just needed to do a driver sweep. And reinstall the corect driver for your card. But atleast you got it running right!









Not to disappoint but I have always been using the same 4850 catalyst drivers.

Prior to this reformat yesterday I had tried sweeping the ati drivers and re-installing them. Same lock ups and freezes.

Then I reformated and it seemed to change everything.

But as Toxic mention, I will most likely be posting later that my pc crashed.


----------



## BCC

well best of luck and sry i couldn't help ya


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey fellas sorry haven't been keeping up with the thread as of late. But is it just me or does the onboard audio totally suck balls. I was playing music on it and it just sounds......._bad_.

Any of you guys that are oc'd to 3.6 or more have any issues when adding a sound card to the PCI slots?


----------



## BCC

i had a different sound card in mine but i chose to use the onboard hd sound, with my boes speakers they sound great, but if you use regular headphones its horrible. so i use creative fatal1ty head phones.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BCC*


i had a different sound card in mine but i chose to use the onboard hd sound, with my boes speakers they sound great, but if you use regular headphones its horrible. so i use creative fatal1ty head phones.


 I'm using Harmon Kardon speakers (2.1) and with my XFi music sounds VERY clear and full. With the onboard the audio quality sounds kind of muddled or turbid.


----------



## BCC

thats a good one. i just didn'y need it, because with the bose it really sounds great. and with the creative headphones it has its own sound program, so it sounds great also.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCC* 
thats a good one. i just didn'y need it, because with the bose it really sounds great. and with the creative headphones it has its own sound program, so it sounds great also.

MY father in law just gave me some Boston Acoustics, I think I might try those out and see if the quality changes any.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Will my CPU start to degrade at 1.45v?

lol if that was so i guess id really be in the can with my POS CPU









On another note i just bought my first water cooling setup so its in the mail and my GD70 will have the pleasure of partaking in a life or death trial with my hands reigning the noose


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
lol if that was so i guess id really be in the can with my POS CPU









On another note i just bought my first water cooling setup so its in the mail and my GD70 will have the pleasure of partaking in a life or death trial with my hands reigning the noose

SWEET! major volts.







I hope I hope I hope!







I love suicide runs!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


SWEET! major volts.







I hope I hope I hope!







I love suicide runs!










LOL, Ya know!!!! That's probably the most exciting of all!!!
CHOPS,

Maybe try new drivers or sell that 4500 and get a 5700.... or a 4890? Whatever you could afford.

I'm selling my less than a year old MSI 4870 OC for 120 tomorrow. And getting a 5770 for Christmas from my wife!









P.S. Got this stable in BLEND for over 2.5 hours just reset CPU DDR-PHY volts and hoping for much longer. 
CPU stable @ just over 3.4GHz @ 1.425v (263 x 13)
CPU-NB @ 2630Mhz @ 1.39v
Ram @ 1753Mhz 8-8-8-30-42-1T @ 2.05v I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!!!!????

And it's ALL mostly due to the CPU DDR_PHY Voltages adjustments!!!!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Hey fellas sorry haven't been keeping up with the thread as of late. But is it just me or does the onboard audio totally suck balls. I was playing music on it and it just sounds......._bad_.

Any of you guys that are oc'd to 3.6 or more have any issues when adding a sound card to the PCI slots?


You are so right...onboard sounds like balls my Audigy 2ZS with ASIO sounds sooo much better.

I have no issues with my soundcard in a PCI slot at 4GHz


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL, Ya know!!!! That's probably the most exciting of all!!!
CHOPS,

Maybe try new drivers or sell that 4500 and get a 5700.... or a 4890? Whatever you could afford.

I'm selling my less than a year old MSI 4870 OC for 120 tomorrow. And getting a 5770 for Christmas from my wife!









P.S. Got this stable in BLEND for over 2.5 hours just reset CPU DDR-PHY volts and hoping for much longer. 
CPU stable @ just over 3.4GHz @ 1.425v (263 x 13)
CPU-NB @ 2630Mhz @ 1.39v
Ram @ 1753Mhz 8-8-8-30-42-1T @ 2.05v I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!!!!????

And it's ALL mostly due to the CPU DDR_PHY Voltages adjustments!!!!


You are becoming a Guru i really want to see what you can do with that C3 945


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


You are becoming a Guru I really want to see what you can do with that C3 945


 I don't know about a "Guru" by any means... But I definitely appreciate the Compliment!

I HAD to find out just what the H.E. Doubles this Dang setting did. I tried looking it up on the net and the only thing that I found remotely intelligent was that it was tied to the IMC stability. So, low and behold I started playing with it the other night when I started my OCventure over again, I made a few attempts and finally got some results!

As far as those setting above that I stated on OC I has to change the CPU voltage to 1.425v. It registers as 1.41 in everest and the Vdroop bounces between 1.408-1.416v in CPU-Z.

But the CPU is running at about 35-36*C on water. granted it's not a hughe OC on the CPU freq. But I'm totally fine with.

I can't wait to get that C3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mduclow

So, Mastiff, are you going to share what exactly you've found to be helpful in regards to the CPU-DDR-PHY voltage?

How much of an increase did you find to be necessary, and at what point was it needed or helpful?

Marc


----------



## raisethe3

How come MSI advertise it being True Blu Ray audio? I mean if you said it "sucked", then would MSI be misleading then? Just wondering.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Hey fellas sorry haven't been keeping up with the thread as of late. But is it just me or does the onboard audio totally suck balls. I was playing music on it and it just sounds......._bad_.

Any of you guys that are oc'd to 3.6 or more have any issues when adding a sound card to the PCI slots?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
So, Mastiff, are you going to share what exactly you've found to be helpful in regards to the CPU-DDR-PHY voltage?

How much of an increase did you find to be necessary, and at what point was it needed or helpful?

Marc

TBA..... Still working on it....

I found that above 1600Mhz @ Stock Timings and volts 1.25v on the DDR-PHY will yield stability. It seems that for every 50Mhz of Ram frequency above 1600Mhz, I needed to add about .05v to this DDR-PHY. This is with a 1.25v on NB-Chipset and 1.35v on the CPU-NB @ 2630Mhz. Im having a bit of an issue with reboots (some bsod's, some without) @

3414Mhz CPU @ 1.425v CNB @ 2630Mhz @ 1.35 and Ram @1753Mhz @ 2.05v (2.0-2.05 Rated) after about 2 to 2.5 hours of Prime BLEND.

So, I'm not sure if I need more CPU volts, CPU-NB Volts, NB Volts, Ram Volts (like +.01v) or what. I'm trying teh same settings with DDR-PHY at 1.40v now. And I'll see how that floats.

BUT as 2+ hours at a time for each different single settings test, it will take some time to find the doorway....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
How come MSI advertise it being True Blu Ray audio? I mean if you said it "sucked", then would MSI be misleading then? Just wondering.









I think that the Blu-Ray sounds chip will yield better results if used through the HDMI... And watching a blu-ray with *Blu-Ray True HD Audio*. Possibly!?

*EDIT*: I would assume that one would have to run the Audio though a Capable Stereo Receiver with the Blu-Ray True HD Audio Decoding as well.

AND this is question for all.

What is the BEST 5770? (i.e. Saphire, XFX, MSI, etc...)


----------



## Gangsta

Hallo zusammen,

da der Thread mittlerweile zu lang ist und ich ihn nicht durchlesen konnte, wÃ¼rde ich euch gern fragen ob ihr schon einen VMware ESXi Server mit dem Mainboard ans Laufen bekommen habt?

Ich habe es gestern probiert mit der 4.0 Version, aber er bleibt beim Laden des USB-Moduls hÃ¤ngen...

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gangsta*


Hallo zusammen,

da der Thread mittlerweile zu lang ist und ich ihn nicht durchlesen konnte, wÃ¼rde ich euch gern fragen ob ihr schon einen VMware ESXi Server mit dem Mainboard ans Laufen bekommen habt?

Ich habe es gestern probiert mit der 4.0 Version, aber er bleibt beim Laden des USB-Moduls hÃ¤ngen...

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen?


 Sorry brother,

I only know english....


----------



## Waterox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry brother,

I only know english....

LOL I was gonna say something to him but didn't want to pick on a lost soul.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
What is the BEST 5770? (i.e. Saphire, XFX, MSI, etc...)

Opt for XFX hands down out of all...

As for audio i haven't noticed much of anything after going into control panel and tweaking the ouput quality....of course there is a possibility it may not even be outputting at those settings BUT i have set that on other systems before and instead of any sound there would be no output sound so that leaves me to believe it is working

But for the bluray quality audio you are going to need to use the optical out on the board


----------



## Gangsta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry brother,

I only know english....

Arg, oh, sorry.

I'm trying to install VMWare ESXi on my PC at home (which has a GD70 mainboard), but it doesn't boot, it hangs at "loading module usb". I booted from an USB stick.

Does someone of you got that working?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Download a program called nLite 1.4.9.1 and use that to slipstream the XP boot disk. I have used it before, and I think I might even have a SB750 slipstreamed XP x64 disk.

Good Luck!

Marc,

I decided I am gonna re-do the machine totally as you'd suggested before.

There's no sense in me dumping all that dosh into this thing then getting less than the best performance.

You said you might have a slipstream CD image for XP Pro x64 already?

If you do, I'd much appreciate it. Also, will I need nLite still to make it? or just an ISO burner? Will it matter if my XP Pro x64 keys are for NFR copies and yours isn't?

I'm gonna get HDD Erase tonight, burn it, then wipe the SSD.

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated again.

I'll get to making CDs/DVDs about 5:30pm ET tonight. Hopefully have the SSD wiped about 6:30pm.

Thanks again for anything you can tell me, suggest, etc.


----------



## mduclow

sorry mis-post.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
How come MSI advertise it being True Blu Ray audio? I mean if you said it "sucked", then would MSI be misleading then? Just wondering.









I don't think they're misleading, I might just be picky I am used to an XFi after all. Which NO onboard will even come remotely close to matching for quality. But it just seems that the audio is _worse_ than almost any onboard I've used to date. The only other onboard audio I've used was on my 939 boards. 1 Realtek AC'97 and 2 Karajan (whatever came on the 939 DFI boards).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

I think that the Blu-Ray sounds chip will yield better results if used through the HDMI... And watching a blu-ray with *Blu-Ray True HD Audio*. Possibly!?

*EDIT*: I would assume that one would have to run the Audio though a Capable Stereo Receiver with the Blu-Ray True HD Audio Decoding as well.

AND this is question for all.

What is the BEST 5770? (i.e. Saphire, XFX, MSI, etc...)

I would imagine that you'd need a blue ray player to reproduce blu-ray quality sound. But even with some of the .wav files I have (~50MB per song), the quality should be MUCH better.
Also, my mic volume is rather low even though I haev all of the input volumes maxed. I almost have have my mouth touching the mic to get good sound otherwise I sound REALLY quiet to other people.

As for the GPU, quite honestly, they're pretty much all the same. So at this point, you should choose by whatever criteria you set as in warranty duration, cooling solution, decibel level, etc.

For warranty XFX hands down, with a double lifetime warranty, that makes for a REALLY good reselling point (that's why I went with XFX). I haven't really looked in to the 5770's so I have no idea which has a better cooling solution and which ones are quieter. Although, with the lower power consumption of the 5xxx series cards, I'd imagine that most of them run pretty quietly comparitively to the 48xx series.
My 4870's are the loudest fans in my rig, they're very effective but pretty loud. @ 50% fan 1 4870 is louder than 2 of my 9600 GSO @ 100% fan. But then again the 4870's spin at a faster RPM and pump more air through the card.


----------



## phaseshift

anyone trying the beta bios?


----------



## Tryxx

I'm planning on using this board in a build soon. While I won't be going Crossfire right off the bat I will most likely be using two Radeon HD5750's with a X-Fi Titanium sound card. That's taking up slots 1, 2, and 3. (Initial purchase will use just one video card.)

Are there any space or cooling issues with a setup like this? From the pictures it looks like it could be a tight fit.

EDIT: Link to thread with the rest of my chosen components.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay guys thanks for the input on Video Cards. I posted a thread about it and received some good feedback. I also have like XFX for a while now. Sometimes the prices are just a bit to high. But not as high as Asus'.

I heard that MSI and Asus have better overclocking software though!? Is this true? I was informed that I could also flash the BIOS on pretty much any 5770 bios chip to ther MSI or Asus BIOS... So I may try that.

****As far as my OCventure progress. I Still have the same settings setting and voltages for the

(263 x 13) 3419Mhz CPU
2630Mhz CPU-NB
and 1753Mhz Ram.

Once again, I achieved stability at another .05v increase (trying in .01v increments) of the CPU DDR-PHY Voltage!

Before it was taking about 2.25v to the Dram voltage at 1.20(stock DDR-PHY) to 1.28v with instability past 1.28v.

And now I'm at Stock Voltages, keeping within my Warrantee voltage range. (2.0-2.05v). So I may even be able to work this number down... I've been running PRime95 BLEND for just abuot 6 hours now. Couldn't get past 2.5 last night with less than 1.38-39 so I just put her 1.4 and Boom!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Once again, I achieved stability at another .05v increase (trying in .01v increments) of the CPU DDR-PHY Voltage!

Before it was taking about 2.25v to the Dram voltage at 1.20(stock DDR-PHY) to 1.28v with instability past 1.28v.

And now I'm at Stock Voltages, keeping within my Warrantee voltage range. (2.0-2.05v). So I may even be able to work this number down... I've been running PRime95 BLEND for just abuot 6 hours now. Couldn't get past 2.5 last night with less than 1.38-39 so I just put her 1.4 and Boom!

This is very good to hear! Keep us posted, I'm very interested in knowing how this goes, and the overall results of that voltage option.

Marc


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
This is very good to hear! Keep us posted, I'm very interested in knowing how this goes, and the overall results of that voltage option.

Marc

I agree with Marc. Keep providing that kinda stuff!









I gotta learn a *LOT* more about overclocking so I can tune up that new rig I'm finishing with this MSI motherboard and dual 5850s.









Wondering if I can squeak 3.9GHz out of a 550 x4-OC CPU on air?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
This is very good to hear! Keep us posted, I'm very interested in knowing how this goes, and the overall results of that voltage option.

Marc


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I agree with Marc. Keep providing that kinda stuff!









I gotta learn a *LOT* more about overclocking so I can tune up that new rig I'm finishing with this MSI motherboard and dual 5850s.









Wondering if I can squeak 3.9GHz out of a 550 x4-OC CPU on air?









-Will do guys. I'm geting ready to pass 6.5 hours on BLEND at 1753MHz. Stock ram volts...Finally some Progress.
-For some reason though I still can't boot into windws7 past 1633-1640MHz. I used to be able to go as high as 1697-1703Mhz.
-So my wall upon entering windows using "Multistep OC Booster", step 1 will be @ 266Mhz HT Bus *(HTB)* being that step 1 idles back 20Mhz upon Windows 7 entrance.
-But I will just use the OC dial after that. IF my IMC will let me go that far.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Okay guys thanks for the input on Video Cards. I posted a thread about it and received some good feedback. I also have like XFX for a while now. Sometimes the prices are just a bit to high. But not as high as Asus'.

I heard that MSI and Asus have better overclocking software though!? Is this true? I was informed that I could also flash the BIOS on pretty much any 5770 bios chip to ther MSI or Asus BIOS... So I may try that.


You have to remember though that the extra price is for a freaking double lifetime warranty (screams like a girl)

And usually an XFX card will resale for 20$ or more over other brands...you will make the premium you pay on the card back and i know if i buy a card used i generally won't touch anything without a warranty unless its a deal that i can't pass up

As for GPU overclocking DON'T touch the company software...there all just botched together apps and you should be looking at using either Rivatuner/Ati Tray Tools for your overclocking needs

As for bios flashing i wouldn't recommend it...i believe there are other ways aside from a bios flash to allow higher clocks and a bios flash should be a last resort ONLY if you have another ATI card you could use to repair your 5770 in the case of a bad bios flash

If you where to RMA your card and XFX was to repair the card just to find out the card had a flashed bios on it you probably wouldn't get it back


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tryxx* 
I'm planning on using this board in a build soon. While I won't be going Crossfire right off the bat I will most likely be using two Radeon HD5750's with a X-Fi Titanium sound card. That's taking up slots 1, 2, and 3. (Initial purchase will use just one video card.)

Are there any space or cooling issues with a setup like this? From the pictures it looks like it could be a tight fit.

EDIT: Link to thread with the rest of my chosen components.

I glanced at your other thread looks like a pretty solid build, although with 4 sticks fo RAM you might have issues overclocking as I've heard that the IMC has "issues" with 4 DIMMs occupied.

Just so you know when you crossfire, you have to use the 1st and 3rd slots, so ideally you'd place the XFi titanium in the 4 PCIe slot.

Although if you can find an XFi extreme music, I'd recommend that over the titanium. THe exteme music can usually be found refurbished (check eBay) for quite a bit cheaper than the titanium and the PCI sound cards _usually_ have better sound quality.


----------



## mike29892

Anyone have any luck with OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK memory? I am trying to get it to run at 1600 8-8-8-24 timing at 1.65V as OCZ claims is normal for it. When I put it at 1333 it runs fine, at 1600 BSOD right away unless I put DDRAM Voltage up to around 1.74 and the I still get an occasional BSOD. Have AMD 965 BE processor 140W.


----------



## Tryxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
I glanced at your other thread looks like a pretty solid build, although with 4 sticks fo RAM you might have issues overclocking as I've heard that the IMC has "issues" with 4 DIMMs occupied.

Just so you know when you crossfire, you have to use the 1st and 3rd slots, so ideally you'd place the XFi titanium in the 4 PCIe slot.

Although if you can find an XFi extreme music, I'd recommend that over the titanium. THe exteme music can usually be found refurbished (check eBay) for quite a bit cheaper than the titanium and the PCI sound cards _usually_ have better sound quality.

Awesome. I knew about the card placement for Crossfire, but assumed that the X-Fi Titanium would have to go in slot two. I'll be looking into the Extreme Music card and the possible "issues" the ICM could have. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Mastiffman

Rewind,

Thanks for the input! That's good advice! You so smart!









Quote:

I glanced at your other thread looks like a pretty solid build, although with 4 sticks fo RAM you might have issues overclocking as I've heard that the IMC has "issues" with 4 DIMMs occupied.
Tryxx,

Black is Right! That is the "C2" revision of that chip. You can tell be OPn. It has "GI" in it instead of "GM".

You would be better off getting the "C3" revision of that chip being that one of the MAIN inprovements was with the IMC. It will be able to stably Run All four Dimm Slots Populated at once!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike29892* 
Anyone have any luck with OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK memory? I am trying to get it to run at 1600 8-8-8-24 timing at 1.65V as OCZ claims is normal for it. When I put it at 1333 it runs fine, at 1600 BSOD right away unless I put DDRAM Voltage up to around 1.74 and the I still get an occasional BSOD. Have AMD 965 BE processor 140W.

Okay, try these Voltages to start. They're in now way Dangerous Voltages. we'll note the results and go from there.

For simplicity and ease of location I have noted them in consecutive order as the appear in the BIOS. With possibly others in between.

1. CPU-NB @ 1.25v
2. CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.25v -Key voltage here but all contribute.
3. Dram @ 1.65v
4. NB Chipset @ 1.25v
5. HT Link (HTL) @ 1.25v

Let us know how these work by Using Prime95 stress test in Small FFT's Mode first, ONLY IF OCing THE CPU.

If not, then use Prime95 BLEND test mode and test for a good 6-12hours to ensure settings are stable. (The longer, the better.)

Keep us updated.

P.S. Getting ready to pass hour 7 on BLEND

@ 1753Mhz Ram Stock volts still (2.0v-*2.05v*)
@ 8-8-8-30-42-1T-Unganged- Both

All four Cores are running within <60 secs. of each other.

*Note:* This is on a PhenomII 810 with unlocked L3 Cache. (Full 6Mb)


----------



## Tryxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Tryxx,

Black is Right! That is the "C2" revision of that chip. You can tell be OPn. It has "GI" in it instead of "GM".

You would be better off getting the "C3" revision of that chip being that one of the MAIN inprovements was with the IMC. It will be able to stably Run All four Dimm Slots Populated at once!

To be honest, I'm starting get a bit confused. I started reading this article, and started thinking I might be alright.

Apparently not. I'm going through the stickies in the AMD - Memory forum right now, but can't seem to find how to recognize the chip version. May I request a more layman explanation?

Bah, I get it now. Upgrading to the 125W version apparently.


----------



## mike29892

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Rewind,

Okay, try these Voltages to start. They're in now way Dangerous Voltages. we'll note the results and go from there.

For simplicity and ease of location I have noted them in consecutive order as the appear in the BIOS. With possibly others in between.

1. CPU-NB @ 1.25v
2. CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.25v -Key voltage here but all contribute.
3. Dram @ 1.65v
4. NB Chipset @ 1.25v
5. HT Link (HTL) @ 1.25v

Let us know how these work by Using Prime95 stress test in Small FFT's Mode first, ONLY IF OCing THE CPU.

If not, then use Prime95 BLEND test mode and test for a good 6-12hours to ensure settings are stable. (The longer, the better.)

Keep us updated.

I started the tests with Prime95 and it all seems to be going well. Thank you! One thing I did notice is that my cpu temperatures are reading 62-63 degrees Celsius. This is the supposed max for the 965 BE processor. I have it overclocked a little, just bumped the multiplier up to 18x from 17x. Should I expect to be seeing these numbers? I am using the stock heat sink and fan. Do you guys recommend any specific after market heat sink and fan?


----------



## troublebrewing

Can anybody recommend a good temp monitor utility for this board? Real temp wont work, Speedfan works but is vague. It says "remote 1: 53 C" but I cant tell what that is, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *troublebrewing* 
Can anybody recommend a good temp monitor utility for this board? Real temp wont work, Speedfan works but is vague. It says "remote 1: 53 C" but I cant tell what that is, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I use Coretemp as well as HWMonitor and i have an OSD (On screen display) setup with Everest Ultimate

I have set Coretemp so it is the same as the GD70's reading...before that they where 2C apart all of the time

Do you have any questions about the apps?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Rewind

Just make sure to register the card for its first life time warranty after you purchase it and you will be set









you don't wan to forget to register it


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike29892* 
I started the tests with Prime95 and it all seems to be going well. Thank you! One thing I did notice is that my cpu temperatures are reading 62-63 degrees Celsius. This is the supposed max for the 965 BE processor. I have it overclocked a little, just bumped the multiplier up to 18x from 17x. Should I expect to be seeing these numbers? I am using the stock heat sink and fan. Do you guys recommend any specific after market heat sink and fan?

Mugen 2 for Price/performance almost as good as the Mega but the best is a Mega, I have one see sig for setup. Go back to stock until you get an aftermarket cooler, dont risk burning up your chip.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike29892* 
I started the tests with Prime95 and it all seems to be going well. Thank you! One thing I did notice is that my cpu temperatures are reading 62-63 degrees Celsius.....


Glad that it worked!!! If you feel so compelled, reseat your Stock Heatsink. I don't have a 965 but that still sounds pret-ty dorn warm for stock. even at full load. What are your ambient temps?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Mugen 2 for Price/performance almost as good as the Mega but the best is a Mega, I have one see sig for setup. Go back to stock until you get an aftermarket cooler, dont risk burning up your chip.

Good advice here if you don't want to try to reset your Stock HS.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *troublebrewing* 
Can anybody recommend a good temp monitor utility for this board? Real temp wont work, Speedfan works but is vague. It says "remote 1: 53 C" but I cant tell what that is, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

in the OP there is a link to DL Everest trial. I personally recommend that one as there is nothing to setup really. Everest will label all of your temperatures and has a nice OSD as well as the ability to work with the logitec LCD keyboards.


----------



## Rewindlabs

So is there any reason why temp apps read off different than our mobo reading?

What should be considered the most accurate?


----------



## Mastiffman

A digital temp gun!









All that I use is Everest Ultimate 5.3. I found a key gen with mine when I downloaded it and I have the Full version of Ultimate WITH a valid key.

Okay, so I'm going to sell my MSI ATI HD RAdeon tonight and I just installed a XFX 7900Gs 480Mhz 256Mb 256bit card and it seems to be running fine AND QUITE!!! Wow lol

Any suggestions other than the egg to get my 5770? (Wasn't sure if anyone caught a glimpse of a sale or discounted item....


----------



## dir_d

IF you want to overclock past the CCC settings use MSI afterburner and change the last line of the config file named EnableUnofficialOverclocking = 0 change it to 1 and now there is no need to mess with the cards bios's just crank it up with the correct cooling of course.


----------



## mduclow

Is Diamond 5770 - $189 any good?

Marc


----------



## dir_d

sounds a lil expensive also how much do you value DX11


----------



## phaseshift

i need some help guys, I managed to get 4.0 stable at 250x16 HTT/Multi

HT 2000, 2000 NB

6 6 6 15 Ram set at 500mhz 1:2 ratio

1.52v core
1.3v NB

I want to get a higher NB freq, which do I add voltage to?

and what else should i start working on for better performance my temps with that bios setup is at 48C-49C load on Prime


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


So is there any reason why temp apps read off different than our mobo reading?

What should be considered the most accurate?


The MB LCD(I believe you are talking about) reads the "CPU" diode(aka. IHS diode) If you are refering to the bios temps you have to remember that that is under a 40 or 80% load IIRC, and if you are refering as to why some SW apps read differently that would be due to a.) coding or b.) Tmax being set incorectly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i need some help guys, I managed to get 4.0 stable at 250x16 HTT/Multi

HT 2000, 2000 NB

6 6 6 15 Ram set at 500mhz 1:2 ratio

1.52v core
1.3v NB

I want to get a higher NB freq, which do I add voltage to?

and what else should i start working on for better performance my temps with that bios setup is at 48C-49C load on Prime


CPU-NB voltage


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The MB LCD(I believe you are talking about) reads the "CPU" diode(aka. IHS diode) If you are refering to the bios temps you have to remember that that is under a 40 or 80% load IIRC, and if you are refering as to why some SW apps read differently that would be due to a.) coding or b.) Tmax being set incorectly.

CPU-NB voltage


thanks! how high should I go with CPU-NB Voltage

running at 1.52v core is not high is it? my temps are staying under 50C

also: AMD benefits more on tighter timings than higher ram freq right?

if I up my divider to 1333 and it doesn't work what can I add/do to get it stable up there


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


thanks! how high should I go with CPU-NB Voltage

running at 1.52v core is not high is it? my temps are staying under 50C

also: AMD benefits more on tighter timings than higher ram freq right?

if I up my divider to 1333 and it doesn't work what can I add/do to get it stable up there


For the CPU-NB voltage up the freq 1st then if you need up the voltage. highest i would go is about 1.5v.

Your temps are fine just keep it under 60C for 24/7.

This used to be the case but i see more benefit running 1600 7-7-7-21 than 1333 6-6-6-18. To get 1333 to work 1st of all up the voltage once you get it stable enought to boot into windows you can try to up the CPU DDR-PHY for stability.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


A digital temp gun!









* All that I use is Everest Ultimate 5.3. I found a key gen with mine when I downloaded it and I have the Full version of Ultimate WITH a valid key. *

Okay, so I'm going to sell my MSI ATI HD RAdeon tonight and I just installed a XFX 7900Gs 480Mhz 256Mb 256bit card and it seems to be running fine AND QUITE!!! Wow lol

Any suggestions other than the egg to get my 5770? (Wasn't sure if anyone caught a glimpse of a sale or discounted item....


Shhhh don't alert these land lubbers about yar booty there blackbeard alas have you drank too much rum









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The MB LCD(I believe you are talking about) reads the "CPU" diode(aka. IHS diode) If you are refering to the bios temps you have to remember that that is under a 40 or 80% load IIRC, and if you are refering as to why some SW apps read differently that would be due to a.) coding or b.) Tmax being set incorectly.


WHAT?

The rig is actually under load in bios...now that i didn't know

I was mainly referring to how SW reads different than the LCD readout...coretemp has always been at least 2C lower than then the LCD until i tweaked it


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
For the CPU-NB voltage up the freq 1st then if you need up the voltage. highest i would go is about 1.5v.

Your temps are fine just keep it under 60C for 24/7.

This used to be the case but i see more benefit running 1600 7-7-7-21 than 1333 6-6-6-18. To get 1333 to work 1st of all up the voltage once you get it stable enought to boot into windows you can try to up the CPU DDR-PHY for stability.

Thanks so far 2500 nb at 1.25

1333 at 7 7 7 16 boots into windows and with a 10min prime run no errors


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Is Diamond 5770 - $189 any good?

Marc


 IT's all the same Card basically, Or can be made the same with a BIOS flash... but I can get the XFX 5770 wit theV1 Shroud for 179.99 at the egg.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i need some help guys, I managed to get 4.0 stable at 250x16 HTT/Multi

HT 2000, 2000 NB

6 6 6 15 Ram set at 500mhz 1:2 ratio

1.52v core
1.3v NB

I want to get a higher NB freq, which do I add voltage to?

and what else should i start working on for better performance my temps with that bios setup is at 48C-49C load on Prime


 I would keep that CPU-NB voltage as low as possible...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Shhhh don't alert these land lubbers about yar booty there blackbeard alas have you drank too much rum










 Speaking of What... WHAT? /\\









What are the Differences between these 2 Asus 5770's?

First one -AS-EAH5770 

Second one -AS-5770_GB


----------



## Mastiffman

Here's the Saphire for 169.99 
And the MSI for 174.99

So I can get the *Asus for 175* shipped.
or
The *XFX 180.00 *Shipped. Double warrantee really needed?

Whcih one I want to get this thing ordered and off my chest....


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Here's the Saphire for 169.99
And the MSI for 174.99

So I can get the *Asus for 175* shipped.
or
The *XFX 180.00* Shipped. Double warrantee really needed?

Whcih one I want to get this thing ordered and off my chest....

The asus card sports a 3 year warranty
The sapphire card sports a 2 year warranty
The msi card sports a 2 year warranty

Its up too you...another thing to consider and look up is what each manufacturer allows you to do to the GPU

A select few don't even support changing the TIM or removing the cooler in general and surely wouldn't encourage aftermarket heatsinks or watercooling

XFX warrantys watercooling/aftermarket heatsinks and of course TIM application...so you have a lot of freedom with XFX on top of there great warranty/customer service


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
WHAT?

The rig is actually under load in bios...now that i didn't know

I was mainly referring to how SW reads different than the LCD readout...coretemp has always been at least 2C lower than then the LCD until i tweaked it

Yep it is under load. IDK what it is doing but did you ever notice that the temps go up while you are looking at the hardware monitor, or that you idle temp in windows was lower then what the bios was showing? What did you tweek coretemp?
Also I was reading about how you are supposed to be able to change what the LCD displays. Have you heard of this? I have sense lost the webpage and cant seem to find it anywhere. This was when this board just came out tho so who knows.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay ordered the Asus being that I probaly won't have it longer than 2 years... Plus the OC Software is great from what I hear... Ididn't want to have to flash my XFX BIOS just use the MSI or Asus Software.

Almost went for a 5850!!! 309 @ the egg...

OKAY, Suggestion.

E,

How would you feel about posting a Link in the OP for combo deals for this Board and Phenom II's?

Good idea, or bad? You could tell people to keep you up to date on what they see...

All in favor? lol


----------



## FishB8

Hello all. Just bought a this MOBO with Mushkin XP 996657.

I'm trying to find out how to set the voltage for the dram, but all the voltage settings are locked on auto. I can't figure out for the life of me what I have to set in order for it to let me change the voltage.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FishB8*


Hello all. Just bought a this MOBO with Mushkin XP 996657.

I'm trying to find out how to set the voltage for the dram, but all the voltage settings are locked on auto. I can't figure out for the life of me what I have to set in order for it to let me change the voltage.



use the +/- keys on your keyboard


----------



## phaseshift

well here are my results

4030MHz

260x15.5 HTT/Multi
1.528v after vdroop from 1.55
1.25v CPU NB
1.3v NB
1.65v RAM

2600mhz NB Freq
7 7 7 16 1333mhz

Load temps 50-52C

FINALLY!!!


----------



## raisethe3

Very nice.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


well here are my results

4030MHz

260x15.5 HTT/Multi
1.528v after vdroop from 1.55
1.25v CPU NB
1.3v NB
1.65v RAM

2600mhz NB Freq
7 7 7 16 1333mhz

Load temps 50-52C

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice work! Looks like a keeper!
Did you run Prime95 Small FFt's and the BLEND yet?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice work! Looks like a keeper!
Did you run Prime95 Small FFt's and the BLEND yet?


Running Prime95 blend for an hour and a half now, after 2 hours I'm gonna cut it and when I go to bed later i'm going to run the 9 hour test


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
Running Prime95 blend for an hour and a half now, after 2 hours I'm gonna cut it and when I go to bed later i'm going to run the 9 hour test

GJ i hope it works out


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
Running Prime95 blend for an hour and a half now, after 2 hours I'm gonna cut it and when I go to bed later i'm going to run the 9 hour test

NO, let her run all night on this run! Whats the point of cutting her off with a good run?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
NO, let her run all night on this run! Whats the point of cutting her off with a good run?









so i can play some mW2 !!


----------



## phaseshift

going for 2750 NB 53C max load 4.0ghz!

decided to stop it and not play mw2 but up the FSB/HTT from 2600 to 2750 running 1 hour so far on Prime95 Blend Test come on baby!


----------



## Mastiffman

Yeah , you should be fine with that! The C3's are suppsed to do that well!

*EDIT:*

Great NEWS! BLTech.com just sent me a message stating that the ETA for the 95w 945 C3 Phenom II I ordered went from 12-19-09 to 12-13-09 SO I should have it next week!!!!

YAHOOOOOOO. LOLOLOL JK

I'm pumped. It seems like I've been waiting FOREVER!!! I ordered it on NOVEMBER 11Th. Seems like LAST YEAR!!!

So I'll have my NEW CPU and New 5770. I'm gonna clock the crap out of em!!!! BUT carefully!







To Bad it's Not like what this guy has Built HERE!

This is rediculous! But supposedly he needs it for work!???? (yeah right! LOL)


----------



## jason1980

I have a MSI 790GX platinum. Is it similar to this club's board?
i can seem to find my MB club anywhere


----------



## Mastiffman

Different Chipsets. Your MB may not have a club started yet. You can look into starting one. There are requirements and guidlines though.

Update on the Memory OCventure.

After running stable for well over 7 hours I decided to move up another 25Mhz.

As of right now I'm running Prime95 BLEND mode Stable @ 1775MHz 8-8-8-30-42-1T. I made a quite a few adjustments and I'm @

-CPU 3458MHz (266 x13) @ 1.475v Playing it safe there. Could go lower.
-CPU-NB 2660MHz (266 x10) @ 1.445v
-Ram 1775Mhz @ 2.07v
-CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.50v
-NB @ 1.25v
-HT Link @ 1.25
-SB @ 1.25v

So one more 25Mhz Jump and I'll be 1800Mhz. Hopefully stable with some more tweaking.


----------



## phaseshift

Final stable OC

- 4000MHz
- 250x16 HTT/Multi
- 2750mhz NB Frequency
- 1333 7-7-7 16 1T
- 2000mhz HT
- 1.52v - 1.51 after vdroop
- 1.35v CPU-NB
- 1.65v RAM
- 1.3v NB

Max load temps 52C

For the first time since I built my sig rig...I am happy...now what? Water cooling? nah I'll wait for Thuban...but what else?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yep it is under load. IDK what it is doing but did you ever notice that the temps go up while you are looking at the hardware monitor, or that you idle temp in windows was lower then what the bios was showing? What did you tweek coretemp?
Also I was reading about how you are supposed to be able to change what the LCD displays. Have you heard of this? I have sense lost the webpage and cant seem to find it anywhere. This was when this board just came out tho so who knows.


I have read that when the board originally came out it read the NB temps instead of the CPU temps and after a few bios revisions it read the CPU temps

If you roll back your bios im sure it would change...

As for coretemp i just sit it to add 3C to its temps so it is always either the same as the boards readout or 1C higher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay ordered the Asus being that I probaly won't have it longer than 2 years... Plus the OC Software is great from what I hear... Ididn't want to have to flash my XFX BIOS just use the MSI or Asus Software.

Almost went for a 5850!!! 309 @ the egg...

OKAY, Suggestion.

E,

How would you feel about posting a Link in the OP for combo deals for this Board and Phenom II's?

Good idea, or bad? You could tell people to keep you up to date on what they see...

All in favor? lol


I think you could have used the XFX card with the other apps or found a way to up the voltage another way...really the only reason people usually flash bios's is to either increase the maximum allowed overclock limit or to allow voltage +/-

Still the Asus card will work just fine so im sure you'll be happy

As for listing deals that doesn't sound like a bad idea


----------



## jck

Any of you guys have SSDs and know if resetting the BIOS on the motherboard will help me with the SSD "frozen mode" issue that keeps you from running Secure Erase on it?

Just curious. Couldn't find anything. My Kingston in my new build with the MSI mobo is "frozen" and won't let me secure erase it.

Just wondering. Any pointers greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

jck


----------



## Chopxsticks

Well going on 3 days problem free! Im pretty sure it was my MSI 4850 that was causing the Hyper flood transport sync errors...

I got a whopping 5 months use out of that







Now im stuck using an 8800 thats artifacting all over the place when it gets too warm, better than a crash I suppose.

Thanks all for the help and patience


----------



## BCC

what pci-e slot did u have it in


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


OKAY, Suggestion.

E,

How would you feel about posting a Link in the OP for combo deals for this Board and Phenom II's?

Good idea, or bad? You could tell people to keep you up to date on what they see...

All in favor? lol


I agree it does sound like a good idea! I would like to get the rest of the clubs members opinions on this. As you said I would for sure need some help keeping this up to date. One thing we could do is take say(example) two people and have them post the deals in their post and I could link to them from the OP. Like one for Tigerdirect, one for Newegg, so on and so forth. I would not be able to get this going until I get off my 24/5 work week. (come on Sat!) W/o a great deal of help from the rest of you.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BCC*


what pci-e slot did u have it in


The first one closest to the CPU..


----------



## BCC

i only asked because i have read in the msi forum, there tech said you can use the second one if you have a problem with the first one. and to make sure that the card is seated all the way, there is a fan plug right there, and if you have a fan pluged in it might or could hold the card up a bit.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
Final stable OC

- 4000MHz
- 250x16 HTT/Multi
- 2750mhz NB Frequency
- 1333 7-7-7 16 1T
- 2000mhz HT
- 1.52v - 1.51 after vdroop
- 1.35v CPU-NB
- 1.65v RAM
- 1.3v NB

Max load temps 52C

For the first time since I built my sig rig...I am happy...now what? Water cooling? nah I'll wait for Thuban...but what else?

You should try and tighten up those timings to CL6 or Even CL5...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
The first one closest to the CPU..

I always use the Second PCI-e slot from the Bottom (End of the board). I think that this is called PCI-e #4 being that the PCI-e x1 is counted...


----------



## mike29892

Quote:

1. CPU-NB @ 1.25v
2. CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.25v -Key voltage here but all contribute.
3. Dram @ 1.65v
4. NB Chipset @ 1.25v
5. HT Link (HTL) @ 1.25v

Let us know how these work by Using Prime95 stress test in Small FFT's Mode first, ONLY IF OCing THE CPU.

If not, then use Prime95 BLEND test mode and test for a good 6-12hours to ensure settings are stable. (The longer, the better.)

Keep us updated.
Ok so I tried these settings and it worked in Small FFT mode, but the blend mode I am having problems, thought it was working but I guess its not.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike29892* 
Ok so I tried these settings and it worked in Small FFT mode, but the blend mode I am having problems, thought it was working but I guess its not.









Questions for you.

1. Blend mode is failing I assume? Or are you getting shutdowns of program or the PC all together?
2. How many minutes if any? Which core(s)?
3. Did you set your CPU DDR-PHY voltage value?


----------



## mike29892

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Questions for you.

1. Blend mode is failing I assume? Or are you getting shutdowns of program or the PC all together?
2. How many minutes if any? Which core(s)?
3. Did you set your CPU DDR-PHY voltage value?

Yes blend fails on all 4 workers only about a minute in, but program and pc stay up. I changed the CPU DDR-PHY to 1.25 like you said. I tried bumping it up a little but didnt really notice any difference. I see someone else posted with the same memory they have it running at 1333 7-7-7 16 1T. Would this be a more recommended setting or should I continue to try to get 1600 8-8-8 1T?


----------



## Mastiffman

1333 CL7 should potentially be easier... Keep everything the Same and Try your CPU-NB Voltage at 1.27v and then 1.30v if 1.27v doesn't work. How far up did you take the CPU-DDR-PHY?

Every Chip, Mobo and Ram combo is different. So it might take a bit of tweaking to find the right Voltage combo...


----------



## Chopxsticks

I have tried a few other slots. I'm sure the card is just bad. Same slots work perfect with my friends 5700 series and this crap 8800 works fine aside from the artifacting which I knew it did because I "loaned" a friend my other 4850 till he could buy a new GPU, and he gave me this EVGA 8800GT superclocked.

I'm sure this card is only artifacting due to its heat issues. I have alot of fans on it and the thing burns!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I have tried a few other slots. I'm sure the card is just bad. Same slots work perfect with my friends 5700 series and this crap 8800 works fine aside from the artifacting which I knew it did because I "loaned" a friend my other 4850 till he could buy a new GPU, and he gave me this EVGA 8800GT superclocked.

I'm sure this card is only artifacting due to its heat issues. I have alot of fans on it and the thing burns!

How does the 4850 act in his PC?

Does he have the same Board? Even AMD?


----------



## jck

Just an update on the SSD being "frozen" cause of the BIOS on the 790FX-GD70:

I ended up doing a REALLY risky move, and unplugging the power to the drive til Secure Erase CD got booted, then reattached the power. IT worked. The drive was no longer frozen by the BIOS.

I'm going to put a ticket in with MSI to give a "compatibility mode" option that some other BIOSes have to allow the drive not to be frozen by the BIOS boot.

I hear there are options with the haparm util on the GPARTED CD, but I was nuts and took the risk. I recommend no one else try what I did.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike29892* 
Yes blend fails on all 4 workers only about a minute in, but program and pc stay up. I changed the CPU DDR-PHY to 1.25 like you said. I tried bumping it up a little but didnt really notice any difference. I see someone else posted with the same memory they have it running at 1333 7-7-7 16 1T. Would this be a more recommended setting or should I continue to try to get 1600 8-8-8 1T?

That memory is rated at 2t, not 1t, I think. Change it to 2t and see if it is still giving you issues.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Just an update on the SSD being "frozen" cause of the BIOS on the 790FX-GD70:

I ended up doing a REALLY risky move, and unplugging the power to the drive til Secure Erase CD got booted, then reattached the power. IT worked. The drive was no longer frozen by the BIOS.

I'm going to put a ticket in with MSI to give a "compatibility mode" option that some other BIOSes have to allow the drive not to be frozen by the BIOS boot.

I hear there are options with the haparm util on the GPARTED CD, but I was nuts and took the risk. I recommend no one else try what I did.

That's call hot swapping. VERY Dangerous but sometimes neccessary, Huh?









FYI- BIOS (Basic Input Output System) not System(es) LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
That memory is rated at 2t, not 1t, I think. Change it to 2t and see if it is still giving you issues.

Marc

Really, I didn't realize that MFRs did that..


----------



## dir_d

hmm i gonna go for [email protected] or [email protected] ill report my findings in a couple days.
Edit...Running [email protected] but Everest shows its slower then [email protected] other benchmarks i can run to test memory


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
How does the 4850 act in his PC?

Does he have the same Board? Even AMD?


I own both a Palit and an MSI 4850.
The Palit was a prize, the MSI a gift.

He has the Palit in his Intel board, works fine.

The MSI I was using, and it worked in my Fatality board and has never worked right in this MSI board, could be due to me snapping off a screw while trying to tighten its GIANT fan shroud that was always loose... either way I have only been getting those errors with the MSI 4850.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
That's call hot swapping. VERY Dangerous but sometimes neccessary, Huh?









Hot swapping isnt dangerous as long as he has his SSDs installed as AHCI.


----------



## Mastiffman

Oh, I just assume not do it unless it's a last straw type of situation. Which it seems like it was... Good to know though Dir-d.

Thanks!


----------



## mike29892

Ok so with my memory issue. I found http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?htt...00_amd_be.html It claimed they needed a higher voltage to get them stable at 1600 speeds. They claimed the needed DRAM voltages they needed were 1.71 to 1.77 so I chose 1.76V.

Currently this is my setup:
1. CPU-NB @ 1.3v
2. CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.3v
3. Dram @ 1.75v
4. NB Chipset @ 1.25v
5. HT Link (HTL) @ 1.25v

Just didnt think id need to go that high on dram when the specs claim 1600 8-8-8-24 2T @1.65V but oh well, as long as all the settings are safe for the hardware I guess its ok. Im running prime95 now

Ok after messing with the settings im currently using:
1. CPU-NB @ 1.3v
2. CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.45v
3. Dram @ 1.77v
4. NB Chipset @ 1.3v
5. HT Link (HTL) @ 1.25v

And I am still getting errors in prime on worker 2 and 3. What settings are recommended to change? Not sure how high to set each of these.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I own both a Palit and an MSI 4850. 
The Palit was a prize, the MSI a gift.

He has the Palit in his Intel board, works fine.

The MSI I was using, and it worked in my Fatality board and has never worked right in this MSI board, could be due to me snapping off a screw while trying to tighten its GIANT fan shroud that was always loose... either way I have only been getting those errors with the MSI 4850.


you're telling us all your errors were do to you breaking a screw on the GPU?


----------



## dir_d

[email protected] 2.07v <---getting scary. So what you guys think...im gonna test for errors then try to stabilize it out.
Attachment 132490


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


[email protected] 2.07v <---getting scary. So what you guys think...im gonna test for errors then try to stabilize it out.
Attachment 132490


Nice latency.... "40.5" Not bad...


----------



## Chopxsticks

Toxic, lol I'm not saying my problems are from the broken screw... but all my problems went away when I stopped using the MSI 4850, I dont know what happened to the gpu


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


That's call hot swapping. VERY Dangerous but sometimes neccessary, Huh?









FYI- BIOS (Basic Input Output System) not System(es) LOL


Yeah, dangerous but worked. I was about fed up with it, and decide...to do that line from Risky Business. "Sometimes you gotta say...what the $(*@"









And yeah, so I'm not the greatest technical writer. That's why I program .NET, Java, PHP, etc etc etc.

Programming languages are easier to understand than English.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
[email protected] 2.07v <---getting scary. So what you guys think...im gonna test for errors then try to stabilize it out.
Attachment 132490

I think i do not like you


----------



## mike29892

Quick question, is there any CPU clock or voltage setting that could be messing up my prime95 and not my memory? Im new to all this so I could easily be making a simple dumb mistake.

You can see the settings I was messing with and arrived at ( still with errors) in my last post. Thanks!

Edit: attached photos of my bios for you all to look at.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


[email protected] 2.07v <---getting scary. So what you guys think...im gonna test for errors then try to stabilize it out.
Attachment 132490



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I think i do not like you










I think I am going to agree with you there Rewind.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I think I am going to agree with you there Rewind.










Mhmmm...i clocked up my NB to 2.8Ghz and got my mem latency to 44.3 and bummer

*ChopXSticks...clean out your PM inbox its full and i can't message you*


----------



## dir_d

Well after running alot of tests it seems that [email protected] with CPU-NB of 3Ghz = [email protected] CPU-NB of 2.8Ghz. Only thing is i cant get CAS6 stable fails memtest in S&M. I cant get 3Ghz CPU-NB stable so those two are out of the question. The 2nd highest scores i got was from [email protected] CPU-NB 2.8Ghz which is totally stable and what i was running before.
Now im going try [email protected] OC to 1666 with CPU-NB at 2.8Ghz and FSB up to 250 and see the difference in the memory bandwidth.


----------



## Chopxsticks

sorry, its empty now


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Mhmmm...i clocked up my NB to 2.8Ghz and got my mem latency to 44.3 and bummer

*ChopXSticks...clean out your PM inbox its full and i can't message you*


 Is this classified as yelling? LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Well after running alot of tests it seems that [email protected] with CPU-NB of 3Ghz = [email protected] CPU-NB of 2.8Ghz. Only thing is i cant get CAS6 stable fails memtest in S&M. I cant get 3Ghz CPU-NB stable so those two are out of the question. The 2nd highest scores i got was from [email protected] CPU-NB 2.8Ghz which is totally stable and what i was running before.
Now im going try [email protected] OC to 1666 with CPU-NB at 2.8Ghz and FSB up to 250 and see the difference in the memory bandwidth.


 Nice!

I'm still working on getting 1775Mhz @ 8-8-8-30 Stable past 50 minutes...

I may have reached the threashold of the CPU DDR-PHY voltage use. BUT before I had to use 2.30+ to get these Ram Frequencies. So I'm up to 2.08v for my Dram.

I'm running 42.2ns for that same MemCache Everst Bench... Mind you I'm only Running my CPU at 3458Mhz.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Im about to Order some UV blue sata cables. Does anyone happen to know the length of the ones that come with the board? This sounds lazy but its late and I cant dig for a ruler while everyone is asleep.. plus I cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Im about to Order some UV blue sata cables. Does anyone happen to know the length of the ones that come with the board? This sounds lazy but its late and I cant dig for a ruler while everyone is asleep.. plus I cant wait till tomorrow










About 16 Inches!!!!! I just measured one. It was still on my PC but I had my Fat Max right here and that a rough estimate but very close.


----------



## dir_d

Well i couldnt get [email protected] so i got [email protected] 250HT. Seems to be about equal to the [email protected] 200HT except that [email protected] is stable... heres the SS
Edit...Forgot to add [email protected] 250HT CPU-NB is at 2750 and [email protected] 200HT CPU-NB is at 2800
Edit2.. Threw up a Ganged memory shot..seems Read is faster but the Write and Copy are slower
Attachment 132516Attachment 132518


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


About 16 Inches!!!!! I just measured one. It was still on my PC but I had my Fat Max right here and that a rough estimate but very close.


Yikes! Thank you, I was about to buy the 10" ones. I will wait till tomorrow I guess when I can measure the distance.

Big day, now that my PC is running its time to mod. I plan on individually sleeving each wire on all the 4 pin molex.

2nd plan is to test that Tagan 700w, if its working I'd like to figure out a way to remove some of the cables since its non modular, then re-sleeve it as well.


----------



## BCC

ANY BODY USEING THIS FAST OF RAM ON OUR BOARD 790FX-GD70 AND A PHENOM II 965 140 WATT.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...231333&Local=y
G.SKILL Trident+Turbulence 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17066) Desktop Memory Model F3-17066CL9Q-8GBTDS - Retail


----------



## shortfuse

ive been thinking of getting this mobo along with this proc. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9&Tpk=x3%20720 would it be possible to unlock the 4th core? and does this mobo supports ddr2 since its cheaper?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
ive been thinking of getting this mobo along with this proc. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9&Tpk=x3%20720 would it be possible to unlock the 4th core? and does this mobo supports ddr2 since its cheaper?

Uh no this mobo will not support DDR2...in fact new DDR3 is actually pretty cheap if you stick within 1333Mhz which will net you the performance of top level DDR2 and give you some good entry level DDR3 with the right kit

And yes this motherboard can unlock CPU cores on CPU's that can be unlocked


----------



## predcon

Greetings, sports fans! Here I can make my introduction AND my very first post!

Anyhow, can I join the club?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


Greetings, sports fans! Here I can make my introduction AND my very first post!

Anyhow, can I join the club?


Well Eclipse will add you to the first post and thats about it

Welcome and how are you liking that board?


----------



## predcon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Well Eclipse will add you to the first post and thats about it

Welcome and how are you liking that board?


Good so far. I signed up mostly hoping to find out how to OC my system with a set of step-by-step, bullet pointed instructions. Either that or with a child's picture book.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


Good so far. I signed up mostly hoping to find out how to OC my system with a set of step-by-step, bullet pointed instructions. *Either that or with a child's picture book.*


Ok so do you like the popups?

It is a possible choking hazard but i know how kids go crazy over popups these days







jk

I'd chime in about overclocking but i am extremely busy with a school assignment ATM so il throw some advice in eventually


----------



## predcon

I'm really crazy 'bout some Puzzlemania.

But yeah, schoolwork first, then you can help the newbs.


----------



## jck

I actually got my XP Pro x64 partition completed last night.

I OC'ed my 550BE x4 through Overdrive 3 to 3.737GHz on 202 x [email protected] I ran Prime95 64-bit for about an hour on small FFTs on all 4 cores, and there seemed to be no issues...other than CPU #3 not running 12-14 tests...only 3 per cycle. It said it was passing though.

I'm scared to go much above that since I'm running a 92mm Zalman HSF and haven't limited airflow by installing the side panels yet. I am fearful what the CPU temp is hitting/will hit since when you unlock the CPU it kills the temp readouts and I can't be for sure what the CPU temp is.

I'll work on it more later. I am going to get Win 7 x64 and Kubuntu installed first.

BTW, i'm running Mushkin Blackline (?) DDR3-1600.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I actually got my XP Pro x64 partition completed last night.

I OC'ed my 550BE x4 through Overdrive 3 to 3.737GHz on 202 x [email protected] I ran Prime95 64-bit for about an hour on small FFTs on all 4 cores, and there seemed to be no issues...other than CPU #3 not running 12-14 tests...only 3 per cycle. It said it was passing though.

Try enabling ACC with O% on all cores. Reboot and go back into the BIOS and Enable +2% on core three and see if the number of tests per cycle increases. If it does but to match the other cores, Run it a bit on +2% and as long as it keeps passing keep rebooting and going to the BIOS and increasing the ACC on that same core until it matches the rest of the cores...

IIRC this is the correct process. Let me know how it goes...

Nice OC bny the way. The Ram is nice Ram as well!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Try enabling ACC with O% on all cores. Reboot and go back into the BIOS and Enable +2% on core three and see if the number of tests per cycle increases. If it does but to match the other cores, Run it a bit on +2% and as long as it keeps passing keep rebooting and going to the BIOS and increasing the ACC on that same core until it matches the rest of the cores...

IIRC this is the correct process. Let me know how it goes...

Nice OC bny the way. The Ram is nice Ram as well!

I will try that tonight. Thanks for that tip!









Yeah, that's my starter/foolin around OC. I didn't even learn how to really calculate and adjust everything yet. I just kinda...played it by ear...listening for the BIOS reboot beeps, that is.









Yeah, the Mushkin was on sale on NewEgg and had a $20 MIR which made it as cheap as less pricey brands, so I scooped it up. First pair of Mushkin I have ever bought. In fact, my new build is some really good stuff. Enermax 80-Silver 1050W PS, 4x Samsung F3 HDs in RAID 1+0, dual 5850s. I spent some money, but this machine should last me at least...eh...1-1.5 year?









I will post back here when I do some more OCing. I am hoping to hit 3.8-4.0GHz, but I fear going too high cause I got a Zalman 9500A 92mm and I know it's thermal resistance is a bit higher and dissipation rating a bit lower than the 120mm jobs.

BTW, do you know of a good program or a decent way to get the temp off my CPU with the 550BE unlocked on this MSI board?

I'd really like to know that my CPU is running heat-wise, so I don't fry the poor thing (even though I bought a backup 550BE just in case







)

Thanks again


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


Greetings, sports fans! Here I can make my introduction AND my very first post!

Anyhow, can I join the club?


Heck yes!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Well Eclipse will add you to the first post and thats about it

Welcome and how are you liking that board?


Actually all he has to do is click the "Member sign up" link and add himself.

Sorry guys I have been swamped! I ran 36Hrs strait then had 1 Hr of sleep and then ran another 12 strait before I finally got 7 hrs of sleep. Thankfully my long week is now over and I can do some catching up and get back to helping (hopefully) you guys answer questions as well as make some changes to the OP.















to all of you this club is running so smoothly and getting so much knowledge out to the people that need it! I am thinking about doing some sort of contest for the members of the club.(as long as admin will allow) I have no idea what it would be or what I could do for a prize or two. Any ideas feel free to PM me and I will try to get back to you as quick as I can.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


BTW, do you know of a good program or a decent way to get the temp off my CPU with the 550BE unlocked on this MSI board?

I'd really like to know that my CPU is running heat-wise, so I don't fry the poor thing (even though I bought a backup 550BE just in case







)

Thanks again










Everest trial DL link is on the front page, try it and you will fall in love!


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey no problem E!

Just trying to keep things rolling and helping others as the need. The contest sounds good! I don't really have any ideas at the moment...

OT,

Bad NEWS for me. I ordered my Asus 5770 and come to find out after is shipped that it's a Version 2 (The Egg)!!!! DANGIT! LOL I don't want that!

I tried to egt ewiiz.com to help me out on it Being that the website shows the Version1 for the Product pic but has the manufacturer number with a "V2" at the end. I didn't find out that the possibilities of getting one was even an issue until last night!?

So now I have to wait until it arrives, reject it, wait for the refund to post, order a new one (If I can find it) and wait for it to arrive....

So I'm stuck with this crappy ole XFX nVidia 7900gs until then.

BAH!!!!!! Anyone know of a good site that i could possibly find one for close to 175-180 with free shipping????


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Mastiff:
Whats the difference between V1 and V2?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Make sure the C3 cpus can handle 1600 on four dimms. I haven't read any confirmation on this yet.

The DDR3 controller on 955 limits it to DDR3 1333 @ 4 dims, or DDR3 1600 with 2 dimms.

The 4 1600 ram sticks ran fine on my system.. games and all! But OCCT revealed the errors. So I backed off to 1333 6-6-6-24 and then I passed all torture tests.

AMD should make this known on advertise specs.. I can only imagine the countless of other people who fault their system and got rid of it.


Got my 8GBs of ram stable at 1600mhz under OCCT stress test.









I only bumped the volts to 1.92v with 7-7-7-24 timing. Since these are high voltage ram I was a little concern about doing this but on OCZ website they give an okay up to 1.95v


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Mastiff:
Whats the difference between V1 and V2?


Version 1 
Has the full shroud over the GPC and Memory thus cooling the memory by is heatsinks and sending all hot air out of the back of the case.










Version 2
Has the "new" heatsink that suppsedly cools the GPU better by a couple degrees max. But the memory has no built in heatsinks this lowering the potential ability to OC and Worst of all the Air is just dipersed throughoutt he PC case.... I will not put one of these in my PC....










Toxic,

Nice work! How it run? Does it make any difference in 3D benchamrking?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Mastiff: Ah. Yes I totally agree! I also will never buy one like V2!

IIRC the reason that they did it that way was because the VRM's were overheating at full load causing the cards to downclock because of the way the cooling was setup as well as the placement of the VRMs. I


----------



## predcon

How far exactly does the MSI OC utility that you can download from their website push a 965 BE C2?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Mastiff: Ah. Yes I totally agree! I also will never buy one like V2!

IIRC the reason that they did it that way was because the VRM's were overheating at full load causing the cards to downclock because of the way the cooling was setup as well as the placement of the VRMs. I

Yeah, I don't know what I"m gonna do. I have the chance to reject the UPS shipment. SO I could order one by tonight. I've been hearinga lot about the Vapor-X that sSaphire has and the tests with heat inside the case and it's noteven a full Degree (*C) that it raises the Case temps. SO I may actually just go with that. Any thoughs?

UPDATE on the Ram OCVenture. I woke today with my Ram Passing Prime Blend mode for well over 8 hours @ 1773Mhz...

So I'm shooting for 1800Mhz today!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yeah, I don't know what I"m gonna do. I have the chance to reject the UPS shipment. SO I could order one by tonight. I've been hearinga lot about the Vapor-X that sSaphire has and the tests with heat inside the case and it's noteven a full Degree (*C) that it raises the Case temps. SO I may actually just go with that. Any thoughs?

UPDATE on the Ram OCVenture. I woke today with my Ram Passing Prime Blend mode for well over 8 hours @ 1773Mhz...

So I'm shooting for 1800Mhz today!

I think the key is getting good 1800Mhz or 2000mhz ram. If i dont get an SSD that will probably be my next purchase...My Ram craps out on me when i need it most.


----------



## dir_d

Side note is this a good score in 3dmark06 for a 5870 at 900/1275... i dont bench so i have no idea if its on target or not.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Toxic,

Nice work! How it run? Does it make any difference in 3D benchamrking?

Probably not... haven't tested it. but I did had the DDR3 1333 timings set to match 1600mhz performance.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Side note is this a good score in 3dmark06 for a 5870 at 900/1275... i dont bench so i have no idea if its on target or not.
http://img.techpowerup.org/091212/3dmark.jpg

Can't wait until I get a 5870.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
How far exactly does the MSI OC utility that you can download from their website push a 965 BE C2?

I am not sure as I have not used it. I would suggest AMD overdrive and then set everything in BIOS. Depending on your chip and cooling you should be able to get 4Ghz out of it.


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah that score looks fine for both the cpu and gpu speed.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


yeah that score looks fine for both the cpu and gpu speed.


 Yes, it's about 5000 over my 4870 stock.


----------



## NCspecV81

Been lazy and really haven't had any time to go pick up my ln2 yet. =o\\. Tuesday is definitely the day though.


----------



## Mastiffman

Spec,
Are those 5870, 5970's?

Have you heard anything about the new V2 heatsink on ATI cards?


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah the v2's look ugly lol.

Those are 5870's though. Easy to make by the dual bridges.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yeah the v2's look ugly lol.

Those are 5870's though. Easy to make by the dual bridges.

Nice! What Brand? DO you use an OCng tools with them?

Yeah, I don't neccessarily like the way they look either. But function wise, have you had any experience with them?

I read some testing results and they say that they only add less than a complete Degree (*C) into the case... Especially the Vapor-X by saphire...

What do you think I should get for a 5770? I have the Asus 5770 on the way (In my System Specs) but I didn't realize that it might possibly be the V2 version of it. (They had the V1 for the Pic on the site) So when it shows up on Wednesday I will have the opertunity to reject it and not have to pay for it to go back to the Site. Then they'll refund my Coin. So I was thinking of doing that. To either get a Vapor-X or try to find a V1.

but I can't seem to get anyone with expereince to tell me whther or not the Vapor-X (Saphire) will work with MSI's or Asus' Overvolting Software...

Have any idea if it could?


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I am trying to figure out this Tagan 700w PSU, I have a few questions regarding how a PSU works... Well my 6 pin for both GPU's are a solid 12.03v but all my 4 pin molex are 5.03v, the box and manual say all the rails coming off this crap PSU are 12v... So is the PSU fine? The rails that need to be 12v seem to be 12v.

Im still trying to trouble shoot why my PC does not ike GPU's

I talked to a gentleman local here that said the ATI 4850's tend to over heat and rather than start to artifact they completely shut off and that is what was causing my Hyper Sync errors.

*EDIT On a plus note I found a feature in my bios that turns the blue LED's on the mobo off, really helps when ou have UV lights^^*


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
I think the key is getting good 1800Mhz or 2000mhz ram. If I dont get an SSD that will probably be my next purchase...My Ram craps out on me when i need it most.

I'll be honest man, I have an OCZ Vertex SSD and A Western Digital 500Gb 7200RPM with 32Mb Cache and I can't tell the difference. The WD is a green drive as well so it runs at like 23-25*C. Very cool!

SO get some Ram for sure. Maybe even some that you could one day put into a Water Cooling loop. Just a thought though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
So I am trying to figure out this Tagan 700w PSU, I have a few questions regarding how a PSU works... Well my 6 pin for both GPU's are a solid 12.03v but all my 4 pin molex are 5.03v, the box and manual say all the rails coming off this crap PSU are 12v... So is the PSU fine? The rails that need to be 12v seem to be 12v.

Im still trying to trouble shoot why my PC does not ike GPU's

I talked to a gentleman local here that said the ATI 4850's tend to over heat and rather than start to artifact they completely shut off and that is what was causing my Hyper Sync errors.

*EDIT On a plus note I found a feature in my bios that turns the blue LED's on the mobo off, really helps when ou have UV lights^^
*
*
*
*
IIRC Chops,

I think that the molex are suppsed to be 5v plugs for fans and hard drives or Whatever... I'm not totally up on the PSU Situation as I would like to test mine out as well. (the one in my sig) It's quad 12v rails @ 20amps. I've noticed some things that make me suspect the PSU is either weak or just not enough all together... IDK. That's one of the reason that I wanted to get a 5770!

P.S. What would make a PC Freeze first, Ram issue or CPU Issue?*


----------



## raisethe3

Hate to be a bugger, but I thought the WD Green runs on 5400RPM?







Because the word "green" was supposed to mean eco-friendly and more friendly to the environment thus, saving power and speed. For sure all the blacks are 7,200RPM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I'll be honest man, I have an OCZ Vertex SSD and A Western Digital 500Gb 7200RPM with 32Mb Cash and I can't tell the difference. The WD is a green drive as well so it runs at like 23-25*C. Very cool!


----------



## hacksaw907

Hey again everyone. I have a question for those fellow Megahalem users out there: My temps are going at [email protected] and [email protected] with my settings of [email protected] Is that too high? Because I thought my temps would be much lower with such a big cooler...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
Hey again everyone. I have a question for those fellow Megahalem users out there: My temps are going at [email protected] and [email protected] with my settings of [email protected] Is that too high? Because I thought my temps would be much lower with such a big cooler...









Well it depends on the fan you are using also the TIM you are using and how you seated the Mega on the TIM. Oh yea ambient temps play a part too...What are your ambient temps right now, what Thermal paste did you use and what fans are you using?


----------



## hacksaw907

I don't know which of the settings in HW Monitor is ambient temps, but I'm assuming it's one of these:

TMPIN0 = 41C
TMPIN1 = 39C
TMPIN2 = 34C

I'm using OCZ Freeze, and I have two Scythe Ultra Kaze's in a push/pull layout.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Hate to be a bugger, but I thought the WD Green runs on 5400RPM?







Because the word "green" was supposed to mean eco-friendly and more friendly to the environment thus, saving power and speed. For sure all the blacks are 7,200RPM.

No problem..

I'll be honest I just assumed that it was 7200rpm. When you look for 5400 or 7200 it DOESN'T show up under either of them. And even when you go to the WD site and look them up it doesn't say anything about rpms that they run...

Still, it runs pretty fast in my machine. I do have a SSD though and I guess I stand corrected! Tu Chez!!!

P.S. Why is the thread so quiet? Is everyone Chrsitmas Shopping or something???


----------



## mduclow

Actually, I believe the WD Green drives will vary between 5400 and 7200 depending on the load. They are a bit hush-hush about the specifics of it, but I'm pretty sure they are a variable speed drive.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
I don't know which of the settings in HW Monitor is ambient temps, but I'm assuming it's one of these:

TMPIN0 = 41C
TMPIN1 = 39C
TMPIN2 = 34C

I'm using OCZ Freeze, and I have two Scythe Ultra Kaze's in a push/pull layout.

What does the temp say on your thermostat? I can gauge a lil by that also how much voltage are you giving the CPU


----------



## hacksaw907

Well, it's -12 right now, and I'm in my basement, so... let's say 8 degrees?

EDIT: Actually, let's say 15C. If it was 8C, I'd be frozen atm








EDIT 2: CPU Voltage is at 1.472v


----------



## dir_d

OK i would def reset your Mega and open the side of the case..you should be idling around 30 or lower with Cool N Quiet probably down to 23C im idling at 25C with CnQ on in cali its about 22C in my house.


----------



## hacksaw907

K thanks for your input. I thought there was something odd about my temps... Looks like I'll be doing a bit of maintenance this week.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hacksaw: you are defiantly running high! What TIM did you use? How did you apply? What fans are you using?
@ 1.54 I load @ 52C with 20*C ambient


----------



## raisethe3

Eh, I had the thought of getting a green drive as a storage backup, but wouldn't know if they would make a big difference in performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


No problem..

I'll be honest I just assumed that it was 7200rpm. When you look for 5400 or 7200 it DOESN'T show up under either of them. And even when you go to the WD site and look them up it doesn't say anything about rpms that they run...

Still, it runs pretty fast in my machine. I do have a SSD though and I guess I stand corrected! Tu Chez!!!

P.S. Why is the thread so quiet? Is everyone Chrsitmas Shopping or something???











Ahh...I see. No wonder.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Actually, I believe the WD Green drives will vary between 5400 and 7200 depending on the load. They are a bit hush-hush about the specifics of it, but I'm pretty sure they are a variable speed drive.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Hacksaw: you are defiantly running high! What TIM did you use? How did you apply? What fans are you using?
@ 1.54 I load @ 52C with 20*C ambient


Hes using OCZ Freeze, and has two Scythe Ultra Kaze's in push/pull @1.472v around 15C ambient...He should leave the case open if possible and re-seat the freeze


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Hes using OCZ Freeze, and has two Scythe Ultra Kaze's in push/pull @1.472v around 15C ambient...He should leave the case open if possible and re-seat the freeze


Agreed! also I would recomend making sure to tighten the mega down a couple times. As the cpu het cycles the TIM moves and the HSF needs to be tightened. (At least in my case with IC7)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Actually, I believe the WD Green drives will vary between 5400 and 7200 depending on the load. They are a bit hush-hush about the specifics of it, but I'm pretty sure they are a variable speed drive.

Marc

I guess that explains it then. Thanks Marc!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Agreed! also I would recomend making sure to tighten the mega down a couple times. As the cpu het cycles the TIM moves and the HSF needs to be tightened. (At least in my case with IC7)

What's IC7? I've been using AS5 for some time now, should I be tightening my Waterblock down again? I have spacers under my WCB. I just tighten them down. Not so much t crack anything but snug for sure. SHould I give it a looksee?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I guess that explains it then. Thanks Marc!

What's IC7? I've been using AS5 for some time now, should I be tightening my Waterblock down again? I have spacers under my WCB. I just tighten them down. Not so much t crack anything but snug for sure. SHould I give it a looksee?


IC7 is Diamond TIM. I would check it out to make sure it is still snug because I know AS5 has a set up time.


----------



## predcon

What is the purpose of a diamond TIM? Is pure carbon the new silver? does this stuff beat the Tuniq TX-3 I'm using?

[EDIT]

Nope, it doesn't. TX-3 has a thermal conductivity of 6.2 W/mK whilst IC Diamond (7 actually refers to the size of the tube, 7 carats of diamonds. hence, there's also an IC 24.) has a conductivity of about 4.5 W/mK


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Eh, I had the thought of getting a green drive as a storage backup, but wouldn't know if they would make a big difference in performance.

Ahh...I see. No wonder.

The green drives are excellent storage drives, I get about 87MB/s off my WD 750 Green, the 640 Blue gives me about 96MB/s. Both are very good numbers for spindle drives. For storage you really don't need more/faster.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
What is the purpose of a diamond TIM? Is pure carbon the new silver? does this stuff beat the Tuniq TX-3 I'm using?

[EDIT]

Nope, it doesn't. TX-3 has a thermal conductivity of 6.2 W/mK whilst IC Diamond (7 actually refers to the size of the tube, 7 carats of diamonds. hence, there's also an IC 24.) has a conductivity of about 4.5 W/mK

the thing is IC7/24 is also non conductive and non capacitive. you got a link for TX3?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
The green drives are excellent storage drives, I get about 87MB/s off my WD 750 Green, the 640 Blue gives me about 96MB/s. Both are very good numbers for spindle drives. For storage you really don't need more/faster.

Marc

Yes it does make a great storage drive. I could tell a huge difference going from my of WD250 SATAII 8mb to this one. It's so much faster. the BLACK Drives have TWO processors in them I guess... Compared to this Drive having only one. But still, I would get a Black if I were using it for a Main Drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
the thing is IC7/24 is also non conductive and non capacitive. you got a link for TX3?

I wouls like to look into that stuff as well...

[chanting]
Link, Link, Link, Link, Link, Link!


----------



## predcon

Here's the company description page. I got it because it was said to be best for heatpipe direct touch type coolers.


----------



## maslaten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Been lazy and really haven't had any time to go pick up my ln2 yet. =o\\. Tuesday is definitely the day though.










What kind of cooler is that?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maslaten* 
What kind of cooler is that?

That is a liquid nitrogen pot. It allows you to achieve temps ranging from -150c to -250c. Yes, that's *negative* 150 - 250c.

Allows for a little bit more performance from the rig.









Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
Here's the company description page. I got it because it was said to be best for heatpipe direct touch type coolers.

I think I am going to have to get some. But I will NOT be using the method of application they stated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
That is aliquid nitrogen pot. It allows you to achieve temps ranging from -150c to -250c. Yes, that's *negative* 150 - 250c.

Allows for a little bit more performance from the rig.









Marc

Little bit ROFLMAO!


----------



## raisethe3

I second this. I mean a little bit?! Nah, it give you waaaayyyy more performance, lol! Especially where you can hit 6+Ghz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I think I am going to have to get some. But I will NOT be using the method of application they stated!

*Little bit ROFLMAO!*


----------



## maslaten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
That is a liquid nitrogen pot. It allows you to achieve temps ranging from -150c to -250c. Yes, that's *negative* 150 - 250c.

Allows for a little bit more performance from the rig.









Marc

Where can I find more info on this subject and how to handle liquid nitrogen for this purpose?


----------



## predcon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I think I am going to have to get some. But I will NOT be using the method of application they stated!

You may pretty much have to, this stuff is thick as treacle, and just as hard to spread about. You can't just put on a peasized drop like with AS5. you have to spread this stuff on a little bit thick. It's designed not to ooze out under pressure, so go ahead and put it on like they tell you to.


----------



## Mastiffman

That Thermal compound looks nice... I may have to try some... Thanks for the info

+rep


----------



## predcon

Like I said, It's best for HDT coolers, because you've got those teeny-tiny little gaps in-between pipes, and TX-3 fills those gaps quite nicely. Some folks give it bad reviews because they applied it improperly. It actually takes about a little over/under an hour for the application process to complete, mostly because the stuff is so thick. You must have patience!


----------



## ToxicAdam

How does the 890FX-GD70 differ from 790FX-GD70?

http://en.expreview.com/2009/12/11/m...mera/6078.html

Quote:


----------



## dir_d

Newer chipset USB 3.0 and SATA3 6gbps ports more 16x PCIE slots... just a better board...id wait till the next gen 6core chips come out before upgrading because i dont need more PCIE slots usb 3.0 or 6gbps SATA ports. Id like to see how the next gen chips run on that board and the 790FX


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Newer chipset USB 3.0 and SATA3 6gbps ports more 16x PCIE slots... just a better board...id wait till the next gen 6core chips come out before upgrading because i dont need more PCIE slots usb 3.0 or 6gbps SATA ports. Id like to see how the next gen chips run on that board and the 790FX


oh okay, thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


Like I said, It's best for HDT coolers, because you've got those teeny-tiny little gaps in-between pipes, and TX-3 fills those gaps quite nicely. Some folks give it bad reviews because they applied it improperly. It actually takes about a little over/under an hour for the application process to complete, mostly because the stuff is so thick. You must have patience!


Have you tried warming it in a boiling cup of water to make it easier to apply like you have to do with IC7?

The problem with the method they talk about is that it creates air pockets! IC7 is very thick, like I said I had to warm it and then after letting my CPU heat up I had to tighten down my mega three times as it spread out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Newer chipset USB 3.0 and SATA3 6gbps ports more 16x PCIE slots... just a better board...id wait till the next gen 6core chips come out before upgrading because i dont need more PCIE slots usb 3.0 or 6gbps SATA ports. Id like to see how the next gen chips run on that board and the 790FX


Agreed!
Defiantly wait as we really have no use for the extra bandwidth right now. We have not saturated PCI-E 1 or SATA2 as well as USB 2.0. So there ius really no need for it right now.


----------



## SCKC

I just bought my MSI 790FX-GD70 and an AMD 965 Black Edition.

So far so good.... I think.

It's my first AMD board and processor!

I am having difficulty setting my RAM timings for my 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT.

Defaults are 7-7-7-20, 2T @1600mhz

I don't mind it running the timings so much at 9-9-9-24, 1T automatically. The only thing is, even if I set them to the OEM timings, voltage, and clock. It will not run at 1600mhz.... Maybe I am doing something wrong?

I have a hard time finding the answers to the questions I have on the internet, so I figured I would ask here.

I REALLY want to overclock. It runs stable at 3.8Ghz right now by changing nothing but the multiplier on the CPU.

My benchmarks on AMD Overdrive are around 8800 for system performance, which is satisfactory, but I am really striving for more.

I have very little experience overclocking. I would like to up the NB and the HT. I made a few cautious attempts and failed miserably.

Ideally, I want to run this processor/mobo at 4.4Ghz, NB at as close to 3.0 that I can get, and HT at 2.8. I am going to get 2 more sticks of RAM in the next few days to support the unganged memory function. I would also like to run my memory at least 1600mhz (hopefully more, but if I could pull of 1T timings @ 1600, that would be great).

I have a corsair H50 Hydro cooler as well.

Any help in better understanding how ram timings, overclocking (CPU,NB,HT), voltaging, etc. would be much appreciated.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SCKC*


I just bought my MSI 790FX-GD70 and an AMD 965 Black Edition.

I am having difficulty setting my RAM timings for my 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT.

Defaults are 7-7-7-20, 2T @1600mhz

I don't mind it running the timings so much at 9-9-9-24, 1T automatically. The only thing is, even if I set them to the OEM timings, voltage, and clock. It will not run at 1600mhz.... Maybe I am doing something wrong?

I have very little experience overclocking. I would like to up the NB and the HT. I made a few cautious attempts and failed miserably.

Ideally, I want to run this processor/mobo at 4.4Ghz, NB at as close to 3.0 that I can get, and HT at 2.8. I am going to get 2 more sticks of RAM in the next few days to support the unganged memory function. I would also like to run my memory at least 1600mhz (hopefully more, but if I could pull of 1T timings @ 1600, that would be great).

Any help in better understanding how ram timings, overclocking (CPU,NB,HT), voltaging, etc. would be much appreciated.


Up the RAM volts by about .02 - .04 @ the specified timings and speed. This should do it. Memory is the hardest thing to get stable when overclocking with AMD platforms right now.

You should be able to run the memory at 1t and you can run it unganged with only 2 sticks. There isn't much need for more than 4GB, and running 4 sticks puts undue strain on the IMC (internal memory controller) on the chip.

If you're running a x64 O/S you won't get much past 4.0 stable, maybe 4.1, but you need very low temps to get that+ stable with AMD, and only with the C3's. There are a small number of C2's that can break into 4.0+ territory (stable), but not many at all.

NB 2.8 is a sweet spot with these chips.

Increasing HT does nothing for performance, so don't worry about it, it can even lower performance with many app's including games. Leave it between 1800 and 2000.

If running an array with your drives, than bump the SB volts to 1.25.

Run Prime95 Blend for a minimum of three hours to test for complete system stability after you are where you want to be, and adjust volts (ask in here) as needed.

Good luck!

Also, please click "User CP" at the top of the page and put in all of your system specs in the "edit system" section for us, it helps us know what you have so we can be as specific with our advice.

Marc


----------



## predcon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Have you tried warming it in a boiling cup of water to make it easier to apply like you have to do with IC7? The problem with the method they talk about is that it creates air pockets! IC7 is very thick, like I said I had to warm it and then after letting my CPU heat up I had to tighten down my mega three times as it spread out.


I told you, it's designed not to bleed out under pressure, so I'm not sure how that would go. You could certainly try that way. I just spent an hour spreading it carefully and making sure all bubbles were popped. Even in there were air pockets, surely tightening your HS would push them out the side?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Have you tried warming it in a boiling cup of water to make it easier to apply like you have to do with IC7?

The problem with the method they talk about is that it creates *air pockets*! IC7 is very thick, like I said I had to warm it and then after letting my CPU heat up I had to tighten down my mega three times as it spread out.

Agreed!
Defiantly wait as we really have no use for the extra bandwidth right now. We have not saturated PCI-E 1 or SATA2 as well as USB 2.0. So there ius really no need for it right now.

Yeah air pockets would totally defeat the purpose of geting better Thermal compound...

I agreeon that Board.... BUT, she sure is Pretty!!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


I told you, it's designed not to bleed out under pressure, so I'm not sure how that would go. You could certainly try that way. I just spent an hour spreading it carefully and making sure all bubbles were popped. Even in there were air pockets, surely tightening your HS would push them out the side?


See thats just the thing. If it is designed not to come out easily then where is all that TIM going. It would be a very think layer between your CPU and HSF. I am going to get some and see what happens.

Ok guys I have noticed a lot of questions about overclocking recently and have thus put a different (better suited) OC guide in the first post.


----------



## SCKC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


If you're running a x64 O/S you won't get much past 4.0 stable, maybe 4.1, but you need very low temps to get that+ stable with AMD, and only with the C3's. There are a small number of C2's that can break into 4.0+ territory (stable), but not many at all.

NB 2.8 is a sweet spot with these chips.

Marc


First, Thank you very much for your assistance. It is much appreciated!

Now, what is a C2 or a C3? hehe sorry if it is a dumb question.

Also, when adjusting the NB, need I worry about voltages?

Also, I am running a 64 bit system... would it be in better interest if I re-installed a 32 if I am not planning on expanding memory?


----------



## yawa

Sign me up folks. I've got one.


----------



## amigauser

I have an msi 790fx GD70 and would like to know your BIOS settings to hit 1600.


----------



## hitman1985

well after receiving my gpu today, i had to do a bios update







always thinking the difficult way of course, i went ahead and prepped a stupid 98 disk until i found in here the m-flash way, since then i have updated bios to 1.70 and my ram now runs @ 7-8-7-24









for now i m not going to oc the cpu at all, max temp on 3400 (c&q off) is via prime 1 hr 48C


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SCKC*


First, Thank you very much for your assistance. It is much appreciated!

Now, what is a C2 or a C3? hehe sorry if it is a dumb question.

Also, when adjusting the NB, need I worry about voltages?

Also, I am running a 64 bit system... would it be in better interest if I re-installed a 32 if I am not planning on expanding memory?


Your welcome, by the way. Glad to help.

The newest revision of our chips is the "C3" revision. They have all been C2 revisions up to a month ago when the C3's were released. New revisions have minor adjustments or fixes in them.

Yes, the NB needs volts when you bump it up. For NB @ 2400, set NB core 1.2v & CPU-NB 1.25v, for NB 2600, set NB core 1.25v & CPU-NB 1.35~v.

If you run a 32-bit O/S then it will not give you full use of 4GB of RAM. You will probably get anywhere from 3GB to 3.4GB, 64-bit can support up to something like 32GB. Stay w/ x64 O/S's, they are more 'upgrade proof'.

Marc


----------



## Gixbit

945 and 955 are RB-C2 Revision and 965 is the RB-C3. You can see this in CPU-Z pretty clearly under the revision cell.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gixbit* 
945 and 955 are RB-C2 Revision and 965 is the RB-C3. You can see this in CPU-Z pretty clearly under the revision cell.

actually there are 965 C2 chips I have one. The diferance is in the "BOX" code. for C2's it will have BGIBOX and C3's are BGMBOX. C3, C2


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gixbit* 
945 and 955 are RB-C2 Revision and 965 is the RB-C3. You can see this in CPU-Z pretty clearly under the revision cell.

There are C1 945's....not many though









God i hate my CPU...i am still dealing with these secondary processor mumbo jumbo bsods









Damn it i am 16+ hours Prime 95 stable yet Resident Evil 5 can crash me when benchmarking

Edit - After a few months i just realized something...i am running my memory at 6-6-6-16...stock timings are actually 6-6-6-*20*

Let this be the cause of these bloody bsods


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gixbit*


945 and 955 are RB-C2 Revision and 965 is the RB-C3. You can see this in CPU-Z pretty clearly under the revision cell.


Here is a list of the NEW C3 Phenom II's but only the Dual and Quad Core formats are being produced at this point.

NOTE: 
1. C3 965 is now 125w instead of the old 140w
2. C3 945 is now 95w instead of the old 125w
3. No news on whether there will be a new 95w C3 955,to the best of my knowledge. Looks like it's only 125w still

OPN's and specs

HDX550WFK2DGM AMD Phenom™ II X2 550 3100Mhz 80W 
HDXB53WFK2DGM AMD Phenom™ II X2 B53 2800Mhz 80W 
HDXB55WFK2DGM AMD Phenom™ II X2 B55 3000Mhz 80W 
HDX945WFK4DGM AMD Phenom™ II X4 945 3000Mhz 95W 
HDX955FBK4DGM AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 3200Mhz 125W 
HDZ965FBK4DGM AMD Phenom™ II X4 965 3400Mhz 125W

Quote:



Edit - After a few months i just realized something...i am running my memory at 6-6-6-16...stock timings are actually 6-6-6-20

Let this be the cause of these bloody bsods


 LOL- That could cause some instability.

*EDIT:* Look what I broke down and Did being that the Company that I ordered my C3945 95w through, Changed the ETA Three times (found out this morning. they were supposed to ship it out today) and STILL had no idea of what to expect fro a REAL ETA. I was on the phone Literally all day trying to hunt down a C3 945 with no luck... So low and behold, A C3 965BE will be on it's way tomorrow for this guy!!!!! It's my first Black Edition CPU, believe it or not! Check it!


----------



## mduclow

I told you!

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I told you!

Marc

LOLOLOL. I know. I Know... That online company kept stringing me along though. They gave me "False hope"!?









After I ordered I got an email from someone through ebay that has one. But for 215!!! What a tool! I told them that they were going to have a hard time selling it when one can get the 965 C3 for $20 less.

I can't wait though! There's is this group of guys that are trying to Boot into windows above 1760Mhz on OCZ and XS with the 965 and the MSI 790FX-GD70. They were acting like it may be the board that can't go past 1760. So when I posted my 1792Mhz run, he was asking me what he could do to get that. He didn't even think of using the Multistep OC booster. That's how I got mine to run that high. Plus the OC dial...

Now to the point of why I can't wait to get mine. Oh, BTW, they all C3 965's Running that 1760 @ CL6!!!!!

So with my C2 810 I couldn't boot into Windows from day one past 1700Mhz. So I really think that I may be able to run 1800Mhz @ CL6 with this new chip as long as it's a good one!

As far as the whole "center of the waffer" thing goes. No offense to anyone. I don't even know how much that matters OR how true that is anymore. (I'm willing to be proven wrong! lol) My 810's number is like 90325 or 90327 and it clocked nicely. Check out my Highest CPU-Z Validation on it.


----------



## predcon

So I've got memory with max speeds of 2133MHz, but eclipse tells me my CPU will only safely support a max speed of 1600MHz. How come?

Also, do any of youse guys use Black Box instead of CPU-Z?


----------



## Gixbit

Uhm, I think I might be slightly ******ed about this but, they wont sell you parts that dont work at 2133mhz without damaging your CPU? Or do they? Surely they must know there are AMD fanboys out there still. And we're bound to try their ram and get it up to its stock frequency. Do they mean a speed of 1600mhz after the ratio or before the ratio.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
So I've got memory with max speeds of 2133MHz, but eclipse tells me my CPU will only safely support a max speed of 1600MHz. How come?

*Also, do any of youse guys use Black Box instead of CPU-Z?*

I have never used it until just now and i must say i like it

Download it

Now i can't say anything for or against its accuracy but check out my screenshot...i have 939 pins?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
LOLOLOL.

I just realized that your 810 has 4096KB in the L3....i must have missed the memo on when AMD dropped the L3 cache


----------



## predcon

Ok, I've read the new guide Eclipse posted, and I still don't get it. Maybe it's not arranged in a manner my brain can absorb, autism does that to a guy. Anyhow, is there some kinda spreadsheet showing a certain model CPU and mobo (say, 965 BE c2 on a GD70), and then the target speeds, and then the necessary voltages and clocks for the various components like HTT and NB and whatever else?


----------



## Gixbit

Okay so, If you're trying to run 2133mhz on a MSI 790FX-GD70 which you are. I assume you would have to lower the CPU clocks and raise the Reference clock or BUS clock. At least thats what I call it. Some people I think call it the HTT. You would probably have to match 3.4ghz while matching 2ghz on the HyperTransports Link and FSB and then use the ratio setting to get the ram to speed you want. As for "Killing your processor because the ram was clocked too high?" I can't say I understand how that works myself.

Where ever did you hear that confusion?


----------



## mduclow

So, I added a second 
VisionTek 4890 OC yesterday. Got it up and running, and wow, did that add some heat into my case! Ambient is about 17c.

Prior, my NB idle would be about 38-40c, now it's about 51-53c! Mobo temp was about 23-26c, and now it idles about 30-32c. CPU temps also went up about 4-5c. I'm surprised about two things, how cool the two cards together stay (both folding @ 1025/1050 - 56c/core and 60c/mem, both @ 90% fan), and how much heat that second one added into the case!

Looks like I'm going to have to w/c these things, but they are pretty fast. I'm able to run them both in CFX @ 1025/1115 so far.

Marc


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gixbit*


Some people I think call it the HTT.


What is HTT? Hyper threading technology? Or did I say something stupid? I've never heard of the bus reference clock referred to as the HTT. Maybe Im older on the technology terminology than I thought?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Marc


Very nice results there Marc...very thorough









Just make sure you have those warranty's handy when folding


----------



## predcon

I'm just saying, my memory is advertised as 2133mhz. If the IMC on the CPU won't be able to handle that, I can tune it down to 1600.


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Looks like I'm going to have to w/c these things, but they are pretty fast. I'm able to run them both in CFX @ 1025/1115 so far.


That's nice stuff.

Its good to see people having good luck with their 790FX-GD70


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Very nice results there Marc...very thorough









Just make sure you have those warranty's handy when folding










LOL! As I like to say, _"If you ain't breakin' s**t, you're not pushing it hard enough!"_

Marc


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


I'm just saying, my memory is advertised as 2133mhz. If the IMC on the CPU won't be able to handle that, I can tune it down to 1600.


Try and see how it reacts to that speed first before you get worried about the damage to CPU's IMC. I can't see why they would advertise that speed for fun if they never tested it on an array of CPUs. Now mind you that most ram you get nowadayz is always somewhat "OMG INTEL OMG" oriented. But, Im really getting sick of this Intel buzz. No offense to any Intel users reading but, when you're trying to find ram and constantly see "TESTED FOR CORE I5 AND CORE i7 PROCESSORS FOR COMPATIBILITY" plastered everywhere you tell me how easy that makes it to find ram. What happened to AMD Users. We have 30% of the market? We're not worth 30% profit loss? Exageration of course but, thats the way it makes you think about that sort of wording.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


LOL! As I like to say, _"If you ain't breakin' s**t, you're not pushing it hard enough!"_

Marc


I heard that

Now can you tell me where you live so i can rip that 965 C3 out of your cold dead hands







those are some nice clocks in your signature







now your making me want to upgrade


----------



## predcon

Here are some numbers I've come up with based on someone else who's got the exact same setup as me, give or take. I'm going to try to plug these in unless someone objects.

*Target Core Speed: 4GHz* 
Core Multiplier: 20x
Bus Speed: 200 MHz
FSB : 2000 Mhz
[EDIT: Forgot the Voltage]
Core Voltage: 1.488V
*RAM Settings:*
Speed: 2133MHz @ 9-9-9-28


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


Here are some numbers I've come up with based on someone else who's got the exact same setup as me, give or take. I'm going to try to plug these in unless someone objects.

*Target Core Speed: 4GHz* 
Core Multiplier: 20x
Bus Speed: 200 MHz
FSB : 2000 Mhz

*RAM Settings:*
Speed: 2133MHz @ 9-9-9-28


Looks ok

Have you thought about lowering the memory clock to around 1333Mhz and seeing how low you can get the timings









Since past 1333Mhz on the ram its almost superfluous results in gaming and other intensive tasks...yet you will gain quite a bit from the tighter timings


----------



## predcon

So I suppose the max of 2133 makes it future proof? I suppose I could tone it down to 1600 at 9-9-9-15


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


So I suppose the max of 2133 makes it future proof? I suppose I could tone it down to 1600 at 9-9-9-15


As to the RAM speeds, it just means that RAM has been tested stable @ 2133Mhz. This is good for you, because you can get some pretty tight timings with 1333Mhz or 1600Mhz.

The limitation is on the IMC on our chips, not compatibility, per se.

You should be able to get some very good numbers out of that RAM, and in the future you won't have to upgrade as soon, just turn 'em up when you can!

Marc


----------



## predcon

so what exactly is a "tight" timing @ 1333Mhz?


----------



## dir_d

Dont worry about 1333 that Ram should be able to run [email protected]>[email protected] Then once you get it stable at [email protected] i would start cranking up the Bus speed. Your ram probably wont perform well on your chip though because its a C2.


----------



## predcon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Dont worry about 1333 that Ram should be able to run [email protected]>[email protected] Then once you get it stable at [email protected] i would start cranking up the Bus speed. *Your ram probably wont perform well on your chip though because its a C2.*

then why OC it _above_ 1333 at all?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gixbit* 
What is HTT? Hyper threading technology? Or did I say something stupid? I've never heard of the bus reference clock referred to as the HTT. Maybe Im older on the technology terminology than I thought?

It COULD just be referred to as FSB, but Eclipse would probably sh**...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


then why OC it _above_ 1333 at all?


What i was trying to say is that the C3 chips will allow you to push your ram further than the C2 chip because of the rework of the IMC. You can still attempt to run past 1600, you might have one of the good chips and it will run at high frequencies no problem but the majority of the C2 chips have had a problem getting past 1700mhz.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


So I've got memory with max speeds of 2133MHz, but eclipse tells me my CPU will only safely support a max speed of 1600MHz. How come?

Also, do any of youse guys use Black Box instead of CPU-Z?


 Because of the IMC's Max "Supported" Ram freq. of 1333Mhz. But 1600Mhz is pretty easy to get stable with some "Know how" like Eclipse has! 1333Mhz is easiest. Which is sad to say, the way that a lot of people like to take... No biggie... Also "Safely Supported" as Eclipse said, means that it can be possible to go above that but with "Unsafe" settings. As you will see in this post with one of my pics...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I have never used it until just now and i must say i like it

Download it 

Now i can't say anything for or against its accuracy but check out my screenshot...i have 939 pins?

I just realized that your 810 has 4096KB in the L3....i must have missed the memo on when AMD dropped the L3 cache










 Well the 810 was wone of the more "budget" based Phenom II's when they were first released. It was very few that had it. They'll mostly if not all 6Mb L3 Caahe now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gixbit*


Okay so, If you're trying to run 2133mhz on a MSI 790FX-GD70 which you are. I assume you would have to lower the CPU clocks and raise the Reference clock or BUS clock. At least thats what I call it. Some people I think call it the HTT. You would probably have to match 3.4ghz while matching 2ghz on the HyperTransports Link and FSB and then use the ratio setting to get the ram to speed you want. As for "Killing your processor because the ram was clocked too high?" I can't say I understand how that works myself.

Where ever did you hear that confusion?


 One doesn't neccessarily have to run specific CPU or HT link Speeds to have stability and from my experience OCing other parts of the system while trying to OC the Ram get more difficult as the OC's get higher... Just the way that it works!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


Here are some numbers I've come up with based on someone else who's got the exact same setup as me, give or take. I'm going to try to plug these in unless someone objects.

*Target Core Speed: 4GHz* 
Core Multiplier: 20x
Bus Speed: 200 MHz
FSB : 2000 Mhz
[EDIT: Forgot the Voltage]
Core Voltage: 1.488V
*RAM Settings:*
Speed: *2133MHz @ 9-9-9-28*


 No offense but this Ram speed will not work! It's just to high from my knowledge of the IMC's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Dont worry about 1333 that Ram should be able to run [email protected]>[email protected] Then once you get it stable at [email protected] i would start cranking up the Bus speed. Your ram probably wont perform well on your chip though because its a C2.


 Okay, I'll post it one more time for you... LOL


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


What i was trying to say is that the C3 chips will allow you to push your ram further than the C2 chip because of the rework of the IMC. You can still attempt to run past 1600, you might have one of the good chips and it will run at high frequencies no problem but the majority of the C2 chips have had a problem getting past 1700mhz.


 Iwill admit that your are right to a point as far as the C3 handling Ram more stably BUT I think that the 1700Mhz wall was due to lack of proper settings... that's just my opinion though...









BTW, that pic is a C2 PhenomII x 4 810 for those of you that didn't know.


----------



## fruitflavor

i'm thinking of getting this board for my rig and was wondering if the board is picky with rams. i won't be ocing too much, just mildly, are there any cheap/good rams that you would recommend?


----------



## predcon

ok then, I will set the ram for 1333MHz @ auto


----------



## Towlieee

Quote:

Q: "will my RAM fit?"
A: That will depend on your setup. The ram slots are quite close to the CPU but with most if not all as long as your Ram is less then 1.5" tall it will fit.(ask to be sure)
Just curious what height of the ram has to do with anything? I was only worried about width when I ordered the mobo (don't understand what is hindering you from running say a 10" tall stick of ram?)

I got some tall ram on the way with this mobo on the way.. Will this be an issue?

edit: this is the stuff I ordered
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231259


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


ok then, I will set the ram for 1333MHz @ auto


No you need t set your timing manually...try [email protected] the try [email protected]


----------



## Tryxx

This board and the rest of my rig (in signature) will be here Wednesday or Thursday! Since I'm moving over the next couple weeks, I probably won't sit down to put the comp together until I'm settled in... It's going to be torture.


----------



## Mastiffman

Tryxx,

how do you like those 5770's in CF? Are they scaling well?


----------



## Towlieee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tryxx*


This board and the rest of my rig (in signature) will be here Wednesday or Thursday! Since I'm moving over the next couple weeks, I probably won't sit down to put the comp together until I'm settled in... It's going to be torture.


nice build, mines almost same except gonna run a single 5770


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*


Just curious what height of the ram has to do with anything? I was only worried about width when I ordered the mobo (don't understand what is hindering you from running say a *10" tall stick of ram?*)

*I got some tall ram on the way* with this mobo on the way.. Will this be an issue?

edit: this is the stuff I ordered
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231259


If the ram is taller than 1.5" some heat sinks wont fit.


----------



## predcon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
No you need t set your timing manually...try [email protected] the try [email protected]

And how do I test for stability?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


And how do I test for stability?


Memtest....

If i would have only memtested a month ago...


----------



## predcon

Which Memtest is better, the opensource one from memtest.org? or the shareware version from hcidesign.com?


----------



## Towlieee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SobePmp*


If the ram is taller than 1.5" some heat sinks wont fit.


oooh I didn't realize it was a heat sync, hopfully the oem 965 heat sink will fit tell I put my water on it


----------



## SobePmp

^^ The oem 965 heat sink will fit, that's what I'm using. I have a water setup but I wanted to get a new waterblock before I installed it.


----------



## jck

Just checkin back in since I've been MIA the past several days









Got the new rig up, cept for the RAID driver and 802.11x wireless in Kubuntu 9.10. That should be setup this weekend (hopefully).

The 3.7GHz OC seemed to start having problems after a couple hours of testing, then was more frequent after the machine warms up. So, I backed it down to 3.465GHz and the CPU-Volts to 1.375 and I've been gaming it some in crossfire and it hasn't crashed yet.

I Gotta get that free Everest DL and check it out. Hopefully I can get an idea of my temps and make sure I can OC harder and not burn the chip up.

Oh BTW...I found a mobo with an Athlon64x2 5600+ on it, so I might get a case, take a spare HD I have, spare floppy, spare DVD drive, get a KB and mouse and setup another rig. I'm such a tech junkie!









Thanks again guys for all your advice/help. I will report back again on my GD70 more as soon as I tweak it some.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Memtest....

If i would have only memtested a month ago...


 Actually I think that Prime95 in BLEND mode would be the better of the two. Memtest doesn't really stress anything. It just tests for errors. Prime95 blend will stress things quite well. Run some other apps at the same time as Blend and you'll really see what your OC is made of.

Once it's blend stable, run memtest to see if you're throwing errors at all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Kubuntu 9.10. That should be setup this weekend (hopefully).











 how do you like Ubuntu? How does it look?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


It COULD just be referred to as FSB, but Eclipse would probably sh**...










LOL, FSB is fine!(and easier for most people) I have just been trying to refer to it the way AMD is now calling it. The reason they changed it is really because the NB is now on the chip and HT(hyper transport) is the new FSB as it is what the CPU and IMC use to talk to all the other components.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*


Just curious what height of the ram has to do with anything? I was only worried about width when I ordered the mobo (don't understand what is hindering you from running say a 10" tall stick of ram?)

I got some tall ram on the way with this mobo on the way.. Will this be an issue?

edit: this is the stuff I ordered
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231259


Yes it will fit with the stock cooler. BUT it may not with some aftermarket coolers.

I just took the worst HSF's(heat sink fan) clearance(Megahelms AFAIK) and put that in there figuring that way we could cut down on some of the will my ram fit questions. Now if you are running water you could run that 10" stick you were talking about as long as it will fit in your case









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SobePmp*


If the ram is taller than 1.5" some heat sinks wont fit.


Exactly!

As for Ram speeds. The C2 stepping chips are native 1333 and anything above that is a technically OC on the IMC. AFAIK no one has been able to run higher then ~1800. The nice thing (as has been pointed out) is that you can run 1333 or 1600 and tighten the heck out of the timings, as well as probably lower the voltage. For some killer latency.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Just found something intersting. This was about some Gskill RAM. Now I have my HT voltage up a notch or two due to the fact that I run it higher then 2000 so That may be helping with me running it @ 1600. Time for some more testing! (hopefully this weekend)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


We are sorry to hear you are having an issue with your memory package. Memory Voltage will not need over 1.65V to operate at the rated speed. Depending on your processor, you may need to increase HT Voltage to 1.40V to stabilize the memory at DDR3-1600. If you need further assistance, please feel free to contact our technical support department and they will be able to troubleshoot your problems.


----------



## dir_d

hmmm HT voltage....that just threw me for a loop


----------



## Waterox

is there software to turn Cool'n'Quiet function on, off or auto on the desktop? The AMD overdrive is having problem disabling this function and overclock; even when it's auto. I hate to restart my comp to get into the bios again and again.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


LOL, FSB is fine!(and easier for most people) I have just been trying to refer to it the way AMD is now calling it. The reason they changed it is really because the NB is now on the chip and HT(hyper transport) is the new FSB as it is what the CPU and IMC use to talk to all the other components.

Yes it will fit with the stock cooler. BUT it may not with some aftermarket coolers.

I just took the worst HSF's(heat sink fan) clearance(Megahelms AFAIK) and put that in there figuring that way we could cut down on some of the will my ram fit questions. Now if you are running water you could run that 10" stick you were talking about as long as it will fit in your case









Exactly!

As for Ram speeds. The C2 stepping chips are native 1333 and anything above that is a technically OC on the IMC. AFAIK no one has been able to run higher then ~1800. The nice thing (as has been pointed out) is that you can run 1333 or 1600 and tighten the heck out of the timings, as well as probably lower the voltage. For some killer latency.


 Sorry... LOL- I just had to do it.

























Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Just found something intersting. This was about some Gskill RAM. Now I have my HT voltage up a notch or two due to the fact that I run it higher then 2000 so That may be helping with me running it @ 1600. Time for some more testing! (hopefully this weekend)


 I thought that I metioned this a while ago... No? I swear that I did. No Biggie. The HT Link Voltage supplies not only the HT support but also GPIO (General Purpose Input Output Voltage) and Analog PLL...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


hmmm HT voltage....that just threw me for a loop



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waterox*


is there software to turn Cool'n'Quiet function on, off or auto on the desktop? The AMD overdrive is having problem disabling this function and overclock; even when it's auto. I hate to restart my comp to get into the bios again and again.


 Unfortunately not. just trun it off in the BIOS. Restarting and going back into the BIOS is an OCer's best friend!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry... LOL- I just had to do it.

























I thought that I metioned this a while ago... No? I swear that I did. No Biggie. The HT Link Voltage supplies not only the HT support but also GPIO (General Purpose Input Output Voltage) and Analog PLL...

You would be the exception. The question is tho can you go any higher? can ya??
















You are correct sir I completely forgot. *gracefully hands credit to Mastiffman*
+rep for the correct answer.

BTW how are you running @ 0*c?!?


----------



## predcon

So mastiffman, since you're _such_ the expert







, what exactly is the correct timing and latency for the speed of 1333mhz? and i'm not going any higher, so don't theorize about 1600.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


how do you like Ubuntu? How does it look?


Um, I haven't put Ubuntu on a box in a while. I *preferred* (past tense) KDE to Gnome...before KDE 4 came out.

I was messing with Kubuntu 9.04 last night on an old rig, and it doesn't sync right or something to my monitor or something. So, I gotta get the 32-bit Kubuntu 8.04.2 out and re-load and hope it installs well, and hope that it's not the video chip on the motherboard gone back.

Gnome wasn't too bad, but I just liked the look and feel of KDE 3.5 better. It looked clean and neat and the default config was more appealing to my natural instincts of where to go for things.

Maybe KDE 4 will get better. I don't know. If not, I have to figure out how to put 3.5 on newer installs or keep using the old version then updating it.

Oh yeah, I realized last night...I have to get the Alternate install for Linux to get RAID compatibility for my new rig. I am such a dope sometimes


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
is there software to turn Cool'n'Quiet function on, off or auto on the desktop? The AMD overdrive is having problem disabling this function and overclock; even when it's auto. I hate to restart my comp to get into the bios again and again.

Check out PhenomMSRTweaker


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hello!

Ok... last week I decided to clean my rig out a bit. Recent constructions by my neighbors and such prompted me to buy a couple cans of compressed air, dismantle my whole system and start cleaning. There was dust all over the thing and hated for it to short out or something.

(SIGH) I must have done something to my system since now, upon reinstalling everything back my Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P mobo will not show me any core temp readings. They all show -55C. I have tried resetting the BIOS back to normal, I have uninstalled SpeedFan like three times (along with eliminating any residual registry entries) and such and no luck. Also, as luck would have it, my AMD Overdrive shows me the cores and all but won't show me the core frequencies! CPUID does show me all relative data so I know it's not the CPU. I uninstalkled and reinstalled the AOD several times as well. I know that this is my bad and I can only think that maybe I did not properly discharge myself of some static electricity or something and maybe that fried whatever helps control the core temp sensors. Other than that, the mobo works just fine but, how can I OC if I can't read my temps? I'll keep it as a back up board should I have any problem with the replacement.

Oh well...

So, none of the local parts vendors have any real AM3 boards available. Some have no clue what they are talking about. One guy told me that I could use my DDR3 memory on the AM2+ board he was trying to sell me (an AsRock I think it was). I said no thanks and decided to surf the net.

My three choices were obviously the:

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
MSI 790FX-GD70
Asus M4A79T Deluxe

I figured that I would upgrade while I was in the process of changing the board out. It's Christmas, I've been a good boy and Mrs. Kah said I could have a gift if I wanted. Sooooooooooooooo....

I knocked off the Asus from my list because I would not be able to use my sound card (X-Fi Titanium) with it then. No PCI-e 1x slot. Somewhat of a shame but I have the money invested in that sound card and don't want to loose it. It's only like a month old.

I am partial to Gigabyte but the reviews on the MSI are very good indeed. I decided on the MSI only because it was cheaper. Also, I don't know if it is me or what, but I look at that board and it reminds me of the Batman movies. Michael Keaton did an awesome job in those movies.

So, I ordered it from MWave last night. Was the second cheapest price by $3 (after Newegg) but had cheaper freight and I also came across $10-off coupon code which worked perfectly. The board and freight together was only like $4-5 more than the Gigabyte board alone (not including freight). I hope to receive it by tomorrow, Friday the latest.


----------



## predcon

I also liked the Keaton/Batman movies. It's a shame he never appeared opposite a Robin.


----------



## mduclow

Hey guys, I'm getting FF on the board right now. Won't post.

I shut it down, brought it out to take some photos, turned it on once, without anything plugged into it, to take a few shots, and then brought it back and plugged everything in. Now it won't post, it's constantly stuck on FF.

Before anyone says clear the cmos, I've done that every way you can, more than a few times. I have even pulled the CPU and re-seated it in the socket, and re-seated the water block. I figured I'd grab the numbers off it while I had it out, I had forgotten to write 'em down before I installed it originally.

Sooooo... who has run into this and how did you get it back??

This happened once before, but a few cmos clears and a few restart attempts finally got it back. Not this time so far.

Marc

It was running just fine with a moderate o/c, nothing wild.


----------



## dir_d

This hasnt happened to me on this board but on another board i had to unplug the system, turn it on let the power drain, clear the cmos, then take out the battery, wait 5 to 8 min put in the battery, clear cmos again plug it in boot it back up.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
This hasnt happened to me on this board but on another board i had to unplug the system, turn it on let the power drain, clear the cmos, then take out the battery, wait 5 to 8 min put in the battery, clear cmos again plug it in boot it back up.

Done all that a few times.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

at this point i would call MSI support see if they have something that we havent thought of.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
at this point i would call MSI support see if they have something that we havent thought of.

Oh, crap.









Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Hey guys, I'm getting FF on the board right now. Won't post.

I shut it down, brought it out to take some photos, turned it on once, without anything plugged into it, to take a few shots, and then brought it back and plugged everything in. Now it won't post, it's constantly stuck on FF.

Before anyone says clear the cmos, I've done that every way you can, more than a few times. I have even pulled the CPU and re-seated it in the socket, and re-seated the water block. I figured I'd grab the numbers off it while I had it out, I had forgotten to write 'em down before I installed it originally.

Sooooo... who has run into this and how did you get it back??

This happened once before, but a few cmos clears and a few restart attempts finally got it back. Not this time so far.

Marc

It was running just fine with a moderate o/c, nothing wild.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
This hasnt happened to me on this board but on another board i had to unplug the system, turn it on let the power drain, clear the cmos, then take out the battery, wait 5 to 8 min put in the battery, clear cmos again plug it in boot it back up.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Oh, crap.









Marc

So you unplugged the system, Disconnected EVERYTINHG from it (On the Back panel, and all PCI(e) devices, Unplugged the 24pin Connector AND the 8pin CPU connector) pulled the Battery, Pushed the Power Button in and held it for 1.5-2 Minutes, let it go, crossed the CMOS jumper to delete the DATA left it for 2-5minutes.... Then Rejumped it to normal, replaced the Battery, plugged it all back in and then tried restarting and still nothing? Bacues that's what MSI will tell you to do. Maybe not even keepingt he Jumper crossed that long.

You have to completely disconnect the Motherboard from all power even coming from the PSU and take your Graphics cards out. It's basically like you were going to take it out of the Case but actually leaving it in... Nothing connected to it and then drain th e caps. Otherwise there could still be a trace of juice somewhere, even in the GPU Cards!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So you unplugged the system, Disconnected EVERYTINHG from it (On the Back panel, and all PCI(e) devices, Unplugged the 24pin Connector AND the 8pin CPU connector) pulled the Battery, Pushed the Power Button in and held it for 1.5-2 Minutes, let it go, crossed the CMOS jumper to delete the DATA left it for 2-5minutes.... Then Rejumped it to normal, replaced the Battery, plugged it all back in and then tried restarting and still nothing? Bacues that's what MSI will tell you to do. Maybe not even keepingt he Jumper crossed that long.

You have to completely disconnect the Motherboard from all power even coming from the PSU and take your Graphics cards out. It's basically like you were going to take it out of the Case but actually leaving it in... Nothing connected to it and then drain th e caps. Otherwise there could still be a trace of juice somewhere, even in the GPU Cards!

No, I haven't stripped it down yet like that. I guess that's my next try.

Marc


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
No, I haven't stripped it down yet like that. I guess that's my next try.

Marc

One stick of RAM in slot nearest CPU socket, no peripherals, keyboard and mouse, and one video card.

Also make sure the board is not shorting out in the case, maybe that is the problem.


----------



## mduclow

Ok, I think I'm back in.

I have one gpu and one stick of ram in and it posted. I'm going to reset the bios, boot with the one card and one stick of ram into windows, then I'l go back and add the other stuff in.

Just glad to have gotten it back.









Marc

*EDIT:* So, I just booted into Windows with both sticks of RAM, and both GPU's in. I'm back in action! I'll get those photo's up soon, since this was what caused all this (certainly not me!)


----------



## IdPlease

ARGH!

That is one sweet looking board, and im days away from getting a Q9550 .. now, looking at hte board.. I want it! ..

Coupled with a 965 and...... Mem

What todo.. what todo..


----------



## Kahbrohn

Question... I saw another thread addressing this issue as well. The only difference was that that poster flashed his BIOS using the M-Flash (apparently not recommended) and then his board went FF on him. Did you flash by any chance?

Other than that, the recommendations were as you just followed except that guy did not get into POST so he had to RMA his mobo.


----------



## mduclow

Ok, so I thought I'd take a few photos of the stuff for those of you that love to see new boxes etc...









Board, CPU, SSD's, PSU, and GPU's...









DangerDen watercooling kit plus a 240 radiator...









OCZ AMD Black Edition CL8 1600Mhz DDR3 RAM...









All buttoned up in the case...









Side Panel off...









VisionTek HD Radeon 4890 OC's in CrossfireX...









Another inside the case shot...









Benchmark results on the SSD's striped...









So there it is. It runs 4GHz (1.485v), 2.8Ghz NB (1.35v core & 1.432v CPU-NB), 1600Mhz 8-8-8-20-32-1t (1.69v), & both GPU's fold @ 1035/1075 (2 gpu2 clients running) and benches in CrossfireX @ 1045/1145.

Since I only got it together last week, I haven't done any major tweaking, but there should be room to improve, and some benches need to be re-done.

For the record, it is a 0942FPMW, which is reported to be one of the weaker C3 batches, but it is a 90054 serial, so it's a low number at least.

Marc


----------



## cisco kid

Looking for a response.

MSI 790FX GD70
X4 955
2x2 Mushkin Blackline Ascent 7,7,6,18 PC12800
1 Vertex 60GB SSD
2 x WD 640 Blacks

#1) I will run the OS off the SSD & have the 2 640 drives set up as raid 0
#2)I may opt to raid 0 a pair of SSD's and raid the 2 640's drives as well

In scenario #1 should the 2 WD 640 drives be connected to the Southbridge black sata ports or will I get better performance via the 2 blue ports which are jmicron?

In scenario #2 if I do go with a second SSD will the onboard raid controller be able to provide enough bandwidth with a pair of SSD's in raid as well as the 2 WD drives?

Last question in scenario #1 do I assume I should install the OS on SSD in AHCI mode?

Really hoping I can get a quick answer


----------



## Rewindlabs

Well i am currently dealing with an odd issue on my system

I actually noticed it the other day when i had to leave and just sat down with the system to double check everything...it seems even though i have the multiplier set for a 3.9Ghz OC and the bios verifys this the OC is only going up to 3.8Ghz and no higher albeit ALL of my other clock settings/voltages are adjusting fine....i have cleared CMOS and i am updating to bios 1.7 to see if it gets me anywhere


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cisco kid* 
Looking for a response.

MSI 790FX GD70
X4 955
2x2 Mushkin Blackline Ascent 7,7,6,18 PC12800
1 Vertex 60GB SSD
2 x WD 640 Blacks

#1) I will run the OS off the SSD & have the 2 640 drives set up as raid 0
#2)I may opt to raid 0 a pair of SSD's and raid the 2 640's drives as well

In scenario #1 should the 2 WD 640 drives be connected to the Southbridge black sata ports or will I get better performance via the 2 blue ports which are jmicron?

In scenario #2 if I do go with a second SSD will the onboard raid controller be able to provide enough bandwidth with a pair of SSD's in raid as well as the 2 WD drives?

Last question in scenario #1 do I assume I should install the OS on SSD in AHCI mode?

Really hoping I can get a quick answer

Connect all drives to the SB controller (black ports), when installing the O/S, disconnect all other drives, as Windows will sometimes 'share' the MBR on multiple drives.

Yes, you will have enough bandwidth to run the 4 drives, without problem on the SB controller, you could run 6 drives in RAID_0 if you wanted. It is much better with the new bios revisions that have come out in the last several months.

With only one SSD for O/S, while using a RAID_0, use AHCI.

Good Luck!

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Ok, so I thought I'd take a few photos of the stuff for those of you that love to see new boxes etc...









Board, CPU, SSD's, PSU, and GPU's...









DangerDen watercooling kit plus a 240 radiator...









OCZ AMD Black Edition CL8 1600Mhz DDR3 RAM...









All buttoned up in the case...









Side Panel off...









VisionTek HD Radeon 4890 OC's in CrossfireX...









Another inside the case shot...









Benchmark results on the SSD's striped...









So there it is. It runs 4GHz (1.485v), 2.8Ghz NB (1.35v core & 1.432v CPU-NB), 1600Mhz 8-8-8-20-32-1t (1.69v), & both GPU's fold @ 1035/1075 (2 gpu2 clients running) and benches in CrossfireX @ 1045/1145.

Since I only got it together last week, I haven't done any major tweaking, but there should be room to improve, and some benches need to be re-done.

For the record, it is a 0942FPMW, which is reported to be one of the weaker C3 batches, but it is a 90054 serial, so it's a low number at least.

Marc

I love it all but you gotta atleast hit 4.2 stable on water i know you can do it


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
I love it all but you gotta atleast hit 4.2 stable on water i know you can do it

That's my 24/7 clock, not the high stable. It's not worth running 24/7 clocks any higher (on this chip) because of the volts and temps for not much real world gain. Plus those two 4890's throw some heat in there when they are folding together, which they are doing right now.

4.2 stable on this chip might not be do-able, the 0942's are not the strong chips, and mine seems to be similar. We'll give it a shot though and see where we can get.

How does 20 runs of IntelBurn high pass sound for stable? It's quick, and not much that can pass that isn't stable. It's a good 95% confidence for me.

I'm folding right now, but will see if I can get some high clocks stable tonight.

Marc


----------



## cisco kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Connect all drives to the SB controller (black ports), when installing the O/S, disconnect all other drives, as Windows will sometimes 'share' the MBR on multiple drives.

Yes, you will have enough bandwidth to run the 4 drives, without problem on the SB controller, you could run 6 drives in RAID_0 if you wanted. It is much better with the new bios revisions that have come out in the last several months.

With only one SSD for O/S, while using a RAID_0, use AHCI.

Good Luck!

Marc

Thanks Marc for your feedback, couple more questions as you've been helpful. I have access to another SSD an Agility to add to the Vertex for Raid 0. My questions is how or what can one do in Win 7 running SSD's in raid 0 to offset performance degradation over time to the ssd's since TRIM is not supported in Raid.

Last are you referencing the MSI GD70 bios, if so are you referring to the latest or the SSD firmware. I also have to figure out what firmware is on the current Vertex 60gb I have and the Agility and if I decide to run them as a pair update its firmware as well or wait and get an identical match..

Again thanks, and killer job on your box it is sweet!!


----------



## dir_d

By BCC in this thread very interesting...Im very curious about this and will be watching it closely and will report back if he dosent report here himself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCC* 
CHANGES IN 1.84 VER

- Change ACPI module for new AGESA.
- Fixed NV platform some CPU run wrong HT speed.
- Fixed HT Link Frequency overclock hang when set EC Firmware to Special.
- AMD DA-C2 CPU Unganged Mode support only and Shaded item.
- Follw EUP request to set PCI/PCIE PME to disabled.
- Add "JFP2 Power LED Function".

A7577AMS.RAR --1.83--- WAS EMAILED TO ME FROM MSI TECH TODAY
A7577AMS.1.81BETA.RAR--- MSI FORUM
A7577AMS.184.ZIP---MSI FORUM
7577V17.ZIP (LATEST ON WEBSITE)

I SHOULD HAVE A NEWER ONE BY TOMAROW, THEY ARE ADDING ANOTHER OPTION TO THE RAM RATIO


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cisco kid* 
Thanks Marc for your feedback, couple more questions as you've been helpful. I have access to another SSD an Agility to add to the Vertex for Raid 0. My questions is how or what can one do in Win 7 running SSD's in raid 0 to offset performance degradation over time to the ssd's since TRIM is not supported in Raid.

Last are you referencing the MSI GD70 bios, if so are you referring to the latest or the SSD firmware. I also have to figure out what firmware is on the current Vertex 60gb I have and the Agility and if I decide to run them as a pair update its firmware as well or wait and get an identical match..

Again thanks, and killer job on your box it is sweet!!

Thanks for the compliment.

Not sure about others, but the OCZ's will run GC (garbage collector) in RAID, for the Vertex's you need fw 1.41. Check the OCZ forums, there is a ton of info on there for their drives.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Marc: I am so jealous. IDK if I will be going WC or if I am going to get new video cards. What to do what to do?!? I know if I get video card/s I will be waiting for Nvidia to launch.(have to wait a bit anyway to save up the cash) I just dont know if water would be worth it for me. My temps are great right now so I don't know that I really need water. Now GPU's that's a different story.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Well i have even tried updating to bios 1.84 and the problem is still ongoing

It seems though that it is in fact windows that is having the problem reporting my clocks as i booted into safe mode and CPUZ could read them just fine but if i boot normally it will tell me i am at 3.8Ghz no matter what clock i am actually running


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Well i am currently dealing with an odd issue on my system

I actually noticed it the other day when i had to leave and just sat down with the system to double check everything...it seems even though i have the multiplier set for a 3.9Ghz OC and the bios verifys this the OC is only going up to 3.8Ghz and no higher albeit ALL of my other clock settings/voltages are adjusting fine....i have cleared CMOS and i am updating to bios 1.7 to see if it gets me anywhere


I had the same problem when i was at 4ghz windows would only report 3.8 even though everything else said 4ghz...my problem was when overclocking the CPU and CPU-NB i was using just the CPU-VDDC and NB-VDDC option and not using the volts. For some reason it made windows tweak out even though my system was stable. After going back and using just straight voltages and letting the bios adjust the VDDC on its own it relieved my problem.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Marc: I am so jealous. IDK if I will be going WC or if I am going to get new video cards. What to do what to do?!? I know if I get video card/s I will be waiting for Nvidia to launch.(have to wait a bit anyway to save up the cash) I just dont know if water would be worth it for me. My temps are great right now so I don't know that I really need water. Now GPU's that's a different story.


There is so much room in there when you watercool. But, the 295GTX should be a folding monster! Get one!
I can't wait for the new GPU3 client to come out, maybe I will be able to get some decent ppd's then.

I love these two 4890's, they clock the core like crazy! I haven't pushed them yet in CrossFire, but the first card went 1045/1145 for benches no problem, and temps with the stock ZeroTherm cooler are very cool, with 2 clients folding both cards, they run 53c/58c (core/mem).









Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I had the same problem when i was at 4ghz windows would only report 3.8 even though everything else said 4ghz...my problem was when overclocking the CPU and CPU-NB i was using just the CPU-VDDC and NB-VDDC option and not using the volts. For some reason it made windows tweak out even though my system was stable. After going back and using just straight voltages and letting the bios adjust the VDDC on its own it relieved my problem.


Well its not just windows its Everest/Coretemp/CPUZ as well

And the only voltages i am adjusting ATM are CPU/CPU-NB/DRAM and these are ALL at the same voltages i have been using for the past few weeks

I am currently trying for a 3.9Ghz overclock and i know i am actually at 3.9Ghz...but its going to be a real pain if i am stuck with this false report from the board

Edit - Ignore Everest's random values on the right...it never reads the CPU clock or NB clock right when i am under load...weird app


----------



## dir_d

I wouldnt doubt if it had something to do with your chip and this board...like they didnt update the registers or something for it...Im going out on a limb for that one. I would try everything stock then just up the multi and cpu voltage to see if you can boot at 3.9 and check in windows real quick if it actually isnt some other setting.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I wouldnt doubt if it had something to do with your chip and this board...like they didnt update the registers or something for it...Im going out on a limb for that one. I would try everything stock then just up the multi and cpu voltage to see if you can boot at 3.9 and check in windows real quick if it actually isnt some other setting.


Well it just happened randomly so it wasn't anything to do with an update or the board as much as windows has done something...remember that it reports correctly if i load into safe mode

I have tried clearing CMOS and only adjusting my CPU voltage since i can't even boot into windows at the stock settings...even then without touching any other settings it still says 3.8Ghz

As for it being the CPU i find that quite far fetched

Edit - I think i just solved it...rebooting now to find out but i believe its PhenomMsrTweaker

Sweet that worked....it seems the app ran its service at startup which explains why i wasn't stable on stock settings (cpu volts) and the whole 3.8Ghz issue

Well at least it got me to finally update my bios


----------



## Mastiffman

First and foremost,

Sorry that I haven't been around to much today. I received my Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 via UPS and it's awesome. It's version 2 with the Vapor Chamber Technology and it Idles at 32-35*C @ 40-50% Fan speeds and is VERY quite!

Two, I sold my Phenom IIx 810 this evening and I'm writing this from my wife's S939 Dualie PC.

My Phenom II x4 C3 965 BE comes tomorrow (17th)!!! I AM Pumped!!! Can wait to see what she can do on water... I just hope that my temps aren't TO DIFFERENT from a 95watt PhenomII!?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
You would be the exception. The question is tho can you go any higher? can ya??
















You are correct sir I completely forgot. *gracefully hands credit to Mastiffman*
+rep for the correct answer.

BTW how are you running @ 0*c?!?


LOL- I can actually only go up to about 1840MHz in windows but I will freeze up or reboot. SO I couldn't even get though an Everest Mem and Cache Bench. Bah! Oh Well... I Gave it a try!?

That processor belongs to someone else as of Tonight!!! My new baby is arriving tomorrow...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
So mastiffman, since you're _such_ the expert







, what exactly is the correct timing and latency for the speed of 1333mhz? and i'm not going any higher, so don't theorize about 1600.

I will be honest with you. The best tiings are ones that you can run the Lowest and stable. Bottum Line. What ever you feel is good or comfortable with as far as settings and voltages.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Ok, I think I'm back in.

I have one gpu and one stick of ram in and it posted. I'm going to reset the bios, boot with the one card and one stick of ram into windows, then I'l go back and add the other stuff in.

Just glad to have gotten it back.









Marc

*EDIT:* So, I just booted into Windows with both sticks of RAM, and both GPU's in. I'm back in action! I'll get those photo's up soon, since this was what caused all this (certainly not me!)

Goood News Brother! That system looks amazing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 









ARGH!

That is one sweet looking board, and im days away from getting a Q9550 .. now, looking at hte board.. I want it! ..

Coupled with a 965 and...... Mem

What todo.. what todo..










Aaaaaaah, Get one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Thanks for the compliment.

Not sure about others, but the OCZ's will run GC (garbage collector) in RAID, for the Vertex's you need fw 1.41. Check the OCZ forums, there is a ton of info on there for their drives.

Marc


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
There is so much room in there when you watercool. But, the 295GTX should be a folding monster! Get one!
I can't wait for the new GPU3 client to come out, maybe I will be able to get some decent ppd's then.

I love these two 4890's, they clock the core like crazy! I haven't pushed them yet in CrossFire, but the first card went 1045/1145 for benches no problem, and temps with the stock ZeroTherm cooler are very cool, with 2 clients folding both cards, they run 53c/58c (core/mem).









Marc

Question for you.

SSD's are Vertex with FW 1.41? Are the MLC or SLC?

Also, Where can I find the info on the OCing resuts of the specific 965'd that you were talking about?


----------



## GeneralCuster44

I have this mobo and just bout the corsair dominator gt 2000 ddr3 and it will not go to 2000 it says your last overclock is unstable.... it it will not put the ram to 2000 which pisses me off...what is wrong?? and my cpu is not over clocked to hell only like 2750 when i have it at 250 fbs at 1:4 ration


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Sorry that I haven't been around to much today. I received my Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 via UPS and it's awesome. It's version 2 with the Vapor Chamber Technology and it Idles at 32-35*C @ 40-50% Fan speeds and is VERY quite!


So you decided to keep the 5770 they sent you and not return it. Hope you like it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


My Phenom II x4 C3 965 BE comes tomorrow (17th)!!! I AM Pumped!!! Can wait to see what she can do on water... I just hope that my temps aren't TO DIFFERENT from a 95watt PhenomII!?


You're going to be happy with that, no doubt. After waiting so long, I bet you're just glad to finally get one!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Question for you.

SSD's are Vertex with FW 1.41? Are the MLC or SLC?

Also, Where can I find the info on the OCing resuts of the specific 965'd that you were talking about?


They are MLC. As to the 965's you're asking about, are you referring to the 0942 FPMW that I talked of? If so, there's a thread about the 965 C3's, and flankr has the same batch I have and we both are not getting very high clocks with it. 4+Ghz stable is fine, at least on water, but over 4.1 for me will probably be a chore, if I can even get it stable. I am using a 64-bit O/S.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeneralCuster44*


I have this mobo and just bout the corsair dominator gt 2000 ddr3 and it will not go to 2000 it says your last overclock is unstable.... it it will not put the ram to 2000 which pisses me off...what is wrong?? and my cpu is not over clocked to hell only like 2750 when i have it at 250 fbs at 1:4 ration


Anything over 1333 is an OC on the CPU-IMC. The most I have seen is 1813. Anything over 1600 is kinda a waster IMHO anyway. Just tighten the timmings and run it as fast as you can. It's not that the Ram cant do 2000 it's that the CPU cant.


----------



## Towlieee

Nice gear mduclow! You're making my mouth water waiting tell Christmas for my 965c3 and 790FX-GD70









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


They are MLC. As to the 965's you're asking about, are you referring to the 0942 FPMW that I talked of? If so, there's a thread about the 965 C3's, and flankr has the same batch I have and we both are not getting very high clocks with it. 4+Ghz stable is fine, at least on water, but over 4.1 for me will probably be a chore, if I can even get it stable. I am using a 64-bit O/S.


What kind of voltage are you running for 4ghz stable and what are your temps with your water cooling?

edit: I'm definitely wanting 4ghz+, ideally wanting 4.2-4.4+, willing to push my vcore fairly high
Also considering hooking my water chiller up to the new PC, just not sure if I want to go to the trouble of insulating new components from frost and risk damage....


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
So you decided to keep the 5770 they sent you and not return it. Hope you like it!

You're going to be happy with that, no doubt. After waiting so long, I bet you're just glad to finally get one!

They are MLC. As to the 965's you're asking about, are you referring to the 0942 FPMW that I talked of? If so, there's a thread about the 965 C3's, and flankr has the same batch I have and we both are not getting very high clocks with it. 4+Ghz stable is fine, at least on water, but over 4.1 for me will probably be a chore, if I can even get it stable. I am using a 64-bit O/S.

Marc

Actually no! I rejected when UPS delivered it. I just told them that it was the wrong Product because of the website Misposting...

Did my Reserch and Ordered a SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 5770!!! And WOW is it cool! Literally Runs cool! My 4870 512 OC Ran Idle at 42-44*C w/ the fan running @ 70+%.
This thing bounces between 31-32 between 40+ %!!!! It's Amazing! My case are actually lower I believe. The HEAT coming off of the top (Backside) of that 4870 510mb OC was Rediculous! Seriously like 2-3 times + hotter at idle.

Anyone that has a Version1 Should SERIOUSLY think about a VAPOR-X, ANYTHING!!! LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Anything over 1333 is an OC on the CPU-IMC. The most I have seen is 1813. Anything over 1600 is kinda a waster IMHO anyway. Just tighten the timmings and run it as fast as you can. It's not that the Ram cant do 2000 it's that the CPU cant.

Eclipse is COMPLETELY Right. Except the fact that IF one can run CL6 @ OVER 1600Mhz, like 1700+. THAT will be the exception. But how Plausible that is, is actually the case here.... So we wll see after the 17th (Actually today).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Towlieee* 
Nice gear mduclow! You're making my mouth water waiting tell Christmas for my 965c3 and 790FX-GD70









What kind of voltage are you running for 4ghz stable and what are your temps with your water cooling?

edit: I'm definitely wanting 4ghz+, ideally wanting 4.2-4.4+, willing to push my vcore fairly high
Also considering hooking my water chiller up to the new PC, just not sure if I want to go to the trouble of insulating new components from frost and risk damage....

Hey man, all I have to say is MERRY CHRISTMAS to you!!!! I think that we can all agree on that!

Keep us informed and feel free to share your excitment when you get your parts!

That's one thing that I've come to realize that is a major part of life.....

Sharing your excitement with others. It's like one of those "small things" in life!


----------



## predcon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeneralCuster44*


I have this mobo and just bout the corsair dominator gt 2000 ddr3 and it will not go to 2000 it says your last overclock is unstable.... it it will not put the ram to 2000 which pisses me off...what is wrong?? and my cpu is not over clocked to hell only like 2750 when i have it at 250 fbs at 1:4 ration


We've actually been having a whole discussion about this over the past few pages recently. My own RAM is advertised at 2133Mhz, but the guys say the CPU only handles up to 1333Mhz at present.


----------



## Milotto

hi, i'm using on my GD70 1.61beta bios and i reached with my 720be [email protected]:"is there newer bios that let me better overclock with lower voltage ?"
tnx a lot


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hello!

I knocked off the Asus from my list because I would not be able to use my sound card (X-Fi Titanium) with it then. No PCI-e 1x slot. Somewhat of a shame but I have the money invested in that sound card and don't want to loose it. It's only like a month old.


Correct me if Im wrong but, doesn't PCI-E 1x work in 16x slots too?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gixbit*


Correct me if Im wrong but, doesn't PCI-E 1x work in 16x slots too?


I am not knowledgeable enough to answer that to be honest. If it is, I had no clue. You may be right but someone with more experience and knowledge may be able to answer that one for you.


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


I am not knowledgeable enough to answer that to be honest. If it is, I had no clue. You may be right but someone with more experience and knowledge may be able to answer that one for you.


Im seriously sure I seen that somewhere that PCI-E 16x slots aren't made for GPUs only. And that 1x-16x cards will work. Afterall I did see someone run a 16x GPU in a 1x Slot and do not ask me how that works the picture of it is crazy too let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milotto*


hi, i'm using on my GD70 1.61beta bios and i reached with my 720be [email protected]:"is there newer bios that let me better overclock with lower voltage ?"
tnx a lot


No, upgrading the bios won't really help much at this moment in time on the GD70....maybe if you where on bios 1.0 (the beginning) then it could have somewhat of an effect but at this point it won't really make a big difference

I made the jump *last night *from 1.6 to 1.7 and then to 1.84 and of course nothing has really changed that is noteworthy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gixbit*


Correct me if Im wrong but, doesn't PCI-E 1x work in 16x slots too?


http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=723372

The mod referenced above - http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum...m/1238533.html


----------



## Kahbrohn

As Rewindlabs said and I found posted here, yes you can. So, I learned something new today. Thanks for the question.

Unfortunately, I would still not have gone with the Asus board because of the pricing (+/- $190 vs. the $154 I paid for the GD70) and because I read in a review that the heatsink you see beneath the CPU is a bit high and "could" interfere with some CPU heatsinks.

I am sure it is an excellent board though and would have probably gone for it if not for the pricing. The price difference between the Asus and the MSI is what paid for the freight charges in my particular case. Have two kids in university so I need to skimp as much as possible.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


...


My choice wasn't too hard...i picked up my GD70 out of the FS section for 120$ used a few months back

Sooooo worth it


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


My choice wasn't too hard...i picked up my GD70 out of the FS section for 120$ used a few months back

Sooooo worth it



Nice.....


----------



## jck

I like my mobo. It's had quirks though. At first, I had to reset it multiple times before it would post. Then, there was the mobo not staying in "Auto" ACC mode. Now, it seems to be working fine.

As long as it works well and doesn't blow up, I'll keep it.


----------



## dir_d

955BE C3s (125w) have been spotted on newegg


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
955BE C3s (125w) have been spotted on newegg

Ya know!!!! Actually they've been there for a week or more.

Look what Iiiiiiiiiii Goooooooooooooot!!!









It's a 0942DPMW from Newegg! Just arrived today. WOW! What an EASY OC.
3.8ghz @ 1.392v
2600Mhz @ 1.10v
1600Mhz 7-7-7-24-32-1T @ 1.85v

I Cannot BELIEVE the difference a C3 makes!!! BLACK EDITION??? Come on!! It doesn't even seem like it's real! LOL




Oh, Got this bad boy too! This thing is quiter @ 100% fan speed than my V1 MSI 4870 512Gb @ 50%



And to top it off. It Runs @ a cool 31-32*C at idle with at least 40% fan speed. Absolutely NO raise in case temps. Actually they've gone down being that this thing runs so much cooler.

Anyone that has a V1 should seriously consider a VAPOR-X for their next card!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Ya know!!!! Actually they've been there for a week or more.

Look what Iiiiiiiiiii Goooooooooooooot!!!









It's a 0942DPMW from Newegg! Just arrived today. WOW! What an EASY OC.
3.8ghz @ 1.392v
2600Mhz @ 1.10v
1600Mhz 7-7-7-24-32-1T @ 1.85v

I Cannot BELIEVE the difference a C3 makes!!! BLACK EDITION??? Come on!! It doesn't even seem like it's real! LOL




Oh, Got this bad boy too! This thing is quiter @ 100% fan speed than my V1 MSI 4870 512Gb @ 50%



And to top it off. It Runs @ a cool 31-32*C at idle with at least 40% fan speed. Absolutely NO raise in case temps. Actually they've gone down being that this thing runs so much cooler.

Anyone that has a V1 should seriously consider a VAPOR-X for their next card!


Congrats!

I am still thinking about picking one of the C3's up just for the heck of it. Now if the snow would just cooperate I would have the cash to do it


----------



## predcon

Here's a thought, how come no one's uploaded the GD70's specs to SpeedFan?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Congrats!

I am still thinking about picking one of the C3's up just for the heck of it. Now if the snow would just cooperate I would have the cash to do it










I picked mine up at the Egg for 195 including shipping. (Free 3day) I ordered it on Tuesday and got it today! That's not really even 3 days...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
Here's a thought, how come no one's uploaded the GD70's specs to SpeedFan?

I really don't even use speedfan... Did you do it?


----------



## dir_d

I use speed fan everyday...

Mastiff I want nothing short of 4.5Ghz out of your chip on water


----------



## Mastiffman

People in Hell want icewater Buddy! lol How's it feel to want? LOL

JK

Trying to get my 1800Mhz Stable right now...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I like my mobo. It's had quirks though. At first, I had to reset it multiple times before it would post. Then, there was the mobo not staying in "Auto" ACC mode. Now, it seems to be working fine.

As long as it works well and doesn't blow up, I'll keep it.









Yea this board has definitely had a few little quirks...i used to have to reset the cmos just to set the CPU back as a quad after i disabled a few cores...now it works seamlessly and i can enable and disable cores as i please without any cmos resetting...i love this board

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Trying to get my 1800Mhz Stable right now...

So are you just clocking that for the hell of it or is there actually a worthwhile performance gain from the memory clocking


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Yea this board has definitely had a few little quirks...i used to have to reset the cmos just to set the CPU back as a quad after i disabled a few cores...now it works seamlessly and i can enable and disable cores as i please without any cmos resetting...i love this board

So are you just clocking that for the hell of it or is there actually a worthwhile performance gain from the memory clocking


CL7 and CL6 has great Gain! Just have to get it stable... Which I don't realy know if this board can do as others are...

EDIT: 
3825Mhz on the CPU @ 1.38v prime95 Small FFT's stable.
Ram is Running at 1800Mhz CL8. haven't Run Blend yet. CPU-NB @2700Mhz

EDIT 2:
3900Mhz Stable @ 1.392
Note: Running Prime95 Right now @ the BIG 4.0!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dir_d

keep it up gogo


----------



## Mastiffman

I'm running CL6 @ 1600Mhz right now...


----------



## mav2000

Keep going on the clocks dude.


----------



## tolis14

Hello to everybody...
I am new to both, MSI M/B and OCZ memory, so I'm kind of confused...
I would be grateful if you could help me with the following..
I have an MSI 790FX-GD70 M/B with 2x2Gb DDR3-1600 Black Edition OCZ sticks of RAM..
From what I can see (for exampe in SiSoft Sandra), the speed of my memory is 1066 MHZ...
Now, I am not too crazy about overclocking, however, I understand that having a speed of 1333 MHZ is not exactly overclocking in this case, as both my M/B and RAM support this speed...So I have these questions:
1. What settings should I make to get this memory speed?
2. Would I be better off by increasing the speed to 1333 (but changing the timing from 1t to 2t, if this is necessary)?
3. Would the system be stable?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


CL7 and CL6 has great Gain!


Yeah i know that but memory speeds above 1333Mhz offer little to no gain and past 1600Mhz isn't doing much of anything either

So i am confused as to why you are trying for 1800Mhz


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tolis14*


Hello to everybody...
I am new to both, MSI M/B and OCZ memory, so I'm kind of confused...
I would be grateful if you could help me with the following..
I have an MSI 790FX-GD70 M/B with 2x2Gb DDR3-1600 Black Edition OCZ sticks of RAM..
From what I can see (for exampe in SiSoft Sandra), the speed of my memory is 1066 MHZ...
Now, I am not too crazy about overclocking, however, I understand that having a speed of 1333 MHZ is not exactly overclocking in this case, as both my M/B and RAM support this speed...So I have these questions:
1. What settings should I make to get this memory speed?
2. Would I be better off by increasing the speed to 1333 (but changing the timing from 1t to 2t, if this is necessary)?
3. Would the system be stable?
Thank you in advance


Welcome, I am running that same memory. You should be able to set it to 1600Mhz, 8-8-8-24-1t @ 1.68v. Yes, the slight voltage increase will probably be necessary, and won't hurt it at all.

If you want to run it @ 1333Mhz, then set the timings to 7-7-7-21-1t, @ 1.68v.

Good luck!

Marc


----------



## Tryxx

I got my board in a two days ago. When the rig is together I'll post some results. I also got my two MSI Radeon HD 5770's in, and I have to ask: Don't you think the MSI boxes are dangerous? Really, I've sliced my finger on the edge of their boxes twice! Really puts a damper on admiring this motherboard.


----------



## predcon

I am a very lucky boy. I know not what happened but my PSU "popped" and died. No sparks, no lightshow, just a loud POP! and death. But every other component functions, miraculously. I did a full error check on the hard drives even, and they came up clean. I'm using a backup 750W PSU right now. Does anyone know what may have catastrophically failed? The thing wasn't even running hot, for 1000W I mean.


----------



## NCspecV81

T-minus 30 minutes approximately - Goal is cpu-z capture.


----------



## el gappo

You shooting for 4ghz?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


You shooting for 4ghz?










on the NB. =o)


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


You shooting for 4ghz?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


on the NB. =o)


I lol'd

Let us know how it goes


----------



## el gappo

Wow looks like you tightened down that pot a little to much dude







Im sorry.


----------



## NCspecV81

=o\\ anyone have a spare white socket plastic piece?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


=o\\ anyone have a spare white socket plastic piece?


 What happened???????? Did it bust??? Did you get any good runs out of it?
Everyone else,

What type of Temps are you guys getting on your 965's at full load? 1.425v 3.8-4.0Ghz?


----------



## dir_d

about 48C


----------



## eclipseaudio4

1.52 52*c been playing with my voltages tho so that may go down along with the voltage.


----------



## mduclow

My room is 64-66c, and I'm running 1.485v @ 4020Mhz, NB @ 2814Mhz @ 1.33v & 1.432v and two 4890's in CFX (they do add some heat into the mix, that's for sure!), temps on full load are about 43-46c on the cores and 55-57c on the NB.

If I fold on both cards, the NB can hit 60c and the motherboard will almost hit 40c.

You guys/gals will laugh, it was about 20f (-6 to -7c) today, so I brought the rig outside and fired her up.








I hit 4503Mhz @ 10-12c, the NB was about 33c and the mobo was about 6-7c.

I was able to benchmark around 4250~, don't remember exactly where it was, but I'm going to do it again next time there's some real cold weather (like this weekend!







). I'll see what I can get for a 3dmark06 and Vantage score, maybe the cold'll help.

Next time I might leave it out there for about an hour before I fire her up, see how cold I can get the water first and go straight for a max clock validation.

Marc

*EDIT:* Quick question. Anyone know what to do about HT Sync Flood errors due to high NB clock? Everytime I go to 3Ghz or higher I get occasional HT Sync Flood errors.

I'm wondering if it's the NB I/O volts or something because of the two gpu's. I have the HT volts @ 1.3v, and the NB PCI-e @ 1.25v, so I think I have those two covered, but any ideas?

Also, if I try to 'print-screen' over 2900Mhz~ on the NB, the system just freezes, no response and no bsod or reboot, just freezes and needs a manual reboot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
My room is 64-66c, and I'm running 1.485v @ 4020Mhz, NB @ 2814Mhz @ 1.33v & 1.432v and two 4890's in CFX (they do add some heat into the mix, that's for sure!), temps on full load are about 43-46c on the cores and 55-57c on the NB.

If I fold on both cards, the NB can hit 60c and the motherboard will almost hit 40c.

You guys/gals will laugh, it was about 20f (-6 to -7c) today, so I brought the rig outside and fired her up.








I hit 4503Mhz @ 10-12c, the NB was about 33c and the mobo was about 6-7c.

I was able to benchmark around 4250~, don't remember exactly where it was, but I'm going to do it again next time there's some real cold weather (like this weekend!







). I'll see what I can get for a 3dmark06 and Vantage score, maybe the cold'll help.

Next time I might leave it out there for about an hour before I fire her up, see how cold I can get the water first and go straight for a max clock validation.

Marc

DO IT! I do ever year, and when that is not enough for me I crank up the chiller!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



EDIT: Quick question. Anyone know what to do about HT Sync Flood errors due to high NB clock? Everytime I go to 3Ghz or higher I get occasional HT Sync Flood errors.


 Did you try and increase in HTL Volts or Raising the the HTL itself above 2Ghz.

Okay, I'm hitting about a degree above that with AS5 and it's only a Day old Seat! How many 120mm Fans LONG is your Radiator MDUCLOW?

I'm too lazy to take mine outside... LOL

Last night I was sippin on few cocktails (100 proof Captain and Dr. Pep.) and went for kind of a suicide run... Check these out!? Nothing big, they're only Validations. I wish they were stable.


----------



## mduclow

My rad is only a 240, 2x120mm (in case you needed me to explain that!)







How much better do you think a 360 would be? I not using the 120 that came with the kit, I was thinking of using it for the gpu's when i get water blocks for them. But, if I got a 360, then maybe I would use the 240 for the gpu's.

I think my chip is only 'ok' on clocking. I have to run about 1.485v to get 4Ghz stable (@ about 44c~ loaded), and I think it runs hotter than other, better batches.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


My rad is only a 240, 2x120mm (in case you needed me to explain that!)







How much better do you think a 360 would be? I not using the 120 that came with the kit, I was thinking of using it for the gpu's when i get water blocks for them. But, if I got a 360, then maybe I would use the 240 for the gpu's.

I think my chip is only 'ok' on clocking. I have to run about 1.485v to get 4Ghz stable (@ about 44c~ loaded), and I think it runs hotter than other, better batches.

Marc


 Got it. I have a 120mm Rad. With 2x 2000rpm @ 110CFM Scythes in P/P And I idle at 30*[email protected] @ 4Ghz. 1.275v (1.29v in everest. ???) on CPU-NB @ 2800Mhz. That'sa good idea about saving the 240mm for the Cards when you get a 360! Soot you got 4.5Ghz, it can't be that bad, regardless of the location while running that. Justt he fact that it can hit says good things. There's guys over at XS running 4.6 on air!?!?!? WTH?

I need to get a larger Rad. 120mm works fine for my CPU and Ram but I could NOT add my Card(s) [when I get a 2nd one]. Heck these VAPOR-X's Card run so darn cool I probably would'nt need to put them on water... 35*C at idle. 55% fan.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I think it runs hotter than other, better batches.

Marc


I am questioning the validity of that comment...with the voltage i am running i'd expect things to be a bit hotter









I wonder if the chip process can play a big part on the end result of your temps


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Got it. I have a 120mm Rad. With 2x 2000rpm @ 110CFM Scythes in P/P And I idle at 30*[email protected] @ 4Ghz. 1.275v (1.29v in everest. ???) on CPU-NB @ 2800Mhz. That'sa good idea about saving the 240mm for the Cards when you get a 360! Soot you got 4.5Ghz, it can't be that bad, regardless of the location while running that. Justt he fact that it can hit says good things. There's guys over at XS running 4.6 on air!?!?!? WTH?

I need to get a larger Rad. 120mm works fine for my CPU and Ram but I could NOT add my Card(s) [when I get a 2nd one]. Heck these VAPOR-X's Card run so darn cool I probably wouldn't need to put them on water... 35*C at idle. 55% fan.


I think your chip's better than mine. I can't get 4Ghz stable with anything less than 1.485v, and for the NB I have to run at least about 1.425v CPU-NB with 1.3+ on the core (for 2.8Ghz). I'm also using four 90cfm fans in a push pull, granted everything is in the case, and therefore subject to the case heat (case temp is usually about 30-38c), but I just don't think this chip is as good as others out there.









Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I think your chip's better than mine. I can't get 4Ghz stable with anything less than 1.485v, and for the NB I have to run at least about 1.425v CPU-NB with 1.3+ on the core (for 2.8Ghz). I'm also using four 90cfm fans in a push pull, granted everything is in the case, and therefore subject to the case heat (case temp is usually about 30-38c), but I just don't think this chip is as good as others out there.









Marc


 Have you tried running the Rad outside of the case at all? Just to see the Difference in temps?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Have you tried running the Rad outside of the case at all? Just to see the Difference in temps?


I haven't. But, temps really aren't my issue. I've tried as high as 1.55v on the core and temps still stayed under 50c.

Besides, I like having everything inside the case, nice and neat, you know?

And, btw, I haven't tried increasing the HT link past 2Ghz (about the HT Sync Flood errors), I always have it somewhere under that. I'm going to try raising it and see what happens when I'm on the higher NB clocks.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

hey guys, I need a favor. If any of you guys have a broken 940pin am2/am3 board I really really really really need it! I need to see if I can swap sockets out of it. or atleast the white outter part of the socket.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I haven't. But, temps really aren't my issue. I've tried as high as 1.55v on the core and temps still stayed under 50c.

Besides, I like having everything inside the case, nice and neat, you know?

And, btw, I haven't tried increasing the HT link past 2Ghz (about the HT Sync Flood errors), I always have it somewhere under that. I'm going to try raising it and see what happens when I'm on the higher NB clocks.

Marc


You are having the same problems i have after 4Ghz really...i think its a combo of things making that happen but not the actual CPU voltage.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


hey guys, I need a favor. If any of you guys have a broken 940pin am2/am3 board I really really really really need it! I need to see if I can swap sockets out of it. or atleast the white outter part of the socket.


I really wish i had one to help you out but i dont sorry


----------



## Mastiffman

hey Dir d,

What kind of Volts and clocks are you running on your C3?


----------



## dir_d

right now in bios just 1.45v CPU, 1.28v CPU-NB and Ram 1.9v rest auto. CPU 4Ghz, CPU-NB 2.8Ghz, mem 7-[email protected]. Then i got PhenomMSRTweaker running [email protected] wont go below 1v unless i keep the multi at 10 and run prime95 which its stable at 2Ghz .94v. Not sure why i cant go below 1v unless its under load.


----------



## Lazereus

I am getting the sync flood error, brand spanking new system

It started only when i upgraded from a HD4350 (temporary card) to the HD5850
It originally occured only when idle for a few hours, never during gaming, until i cleared the CMOS, then I couldn't even start into windows without it happening

I did try disabling the HPET as per previous post - the error still occured

I have adjusted the bios settings a bit and it lets me start into windows now

I am overclocking my ram from 1333 to 1600, so i bumped the voltage on the DRAM up one notch last night

I have had the system running all night with prime95, no problem, like i said it only occurs after several hours of system sitting idle.

I have the multiplier up to 18x so I am at 3.6Ghz

so far no problems but i have not let it sit idle for too long, we will see what happens when i leave it this afternoon

I can guarantee that i had no sync flood with the puny 4350 graphics card in there, only when i put the 5850 in did the error start appearing

I am also concerned that my northbridge is cooking eggs at 65-70C, is this a normal temperature that everyone else is seeing?,

my cpu is about 32C idle, 53C running prime95, torture blend with low noise adapter installed on noctua, i am not concerned with this temp only the north

i have verified the system temps with speedfan and everest, also with noncontact temperature probe

any help on the sync flood (it may be solved-not sure yet) and northbridge temp would be appreciated


----------



## Gixbit

I tried to buy a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 and use it on my GD70 and I figured out after the fact that the heatsink interferes with the ram slots which is sorta a bad thing for me because I wanted to give 8gigs a try. Well one of the kits of ram I bought were defective in Memtest. And on top of that the site I bought from declined RMA on the Heatsink fan. So Now I've made an RMA request on the HSF and the Ram. For anyone wondering the company was Netlink Computer Incorporated. So Now I have an opened Noctua NH-U12P SE2 and possibly have to try to sell it half used locally. I didn't even get to mount the Heatsink. The only parts even touched is the AMD mounting kit package. So basically its brand new opened and they declined it with no given reason just "DECLINED".


----------



## Lazereus

Ya you can't have ram with any height (heat spreaders, etc) or it will run into the noctua heatsink, mine sit under it fine and are qvl for this board

the orientation is wierd too, the sink is mounted on board to push air upwards and not to the back of the case ( i think there used to be two ways of amd mount but now there is one)

luckily i have a fan and grill above it so air has somewhere to go

other notes:

the ultra low noise adapter just cause the cpu fan not to run, ( it is just a resistor)

the screws to mount the tower mounts to the board were not long enough to catch the backplate threads, i had to replace them with my own hardware that was longer - zinc plated crap - not chromed- but it works


----------



## Gixbit

I bought a couple Corsair Dominator kits and the heatsinks on them are big enough but, I do not want to take off or just the fins. They're good heatsinks compared to the G.Skills I have which have bad heatspreaders. When I was reading on a forum or a review I read that you can adjust the direction of air flow towards the back of the case. I was clearly mistaken. Must've been another kit or the intel kit I was reading about.

Now I dread the fact they might decline my RMA again. Its so nice of them to turn away a returning customer after previous bad experiences after I had rma'd a ram kit it took them 3 months to finally give me my credit note. Their tech support consists of jerks. They're right snobby they are. I had one guy get upset when I told him that I didn't want to hear that I lost $80 on shipping anymore. How is this not common sense? Poor people skills or what.


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazereus*


the orientation is wierd too, the sink is mounted on board to push air upwards and not to the back of the case ( i think there used to be two ways of amd mount but now there is one)


I do too but, this is what Im talking about. How many people want their CPU Airflow going that way by choice for a standard ATX Tower case design? The fans will suck in air from around the Video card which gets hot and if you do it the other way the cpu is blowing hot air on the video card as well and it probably creates a heat pocket like that if you have bad air circulation around there.

What are they thinking making heatsinks like this for AMD users. IN what way do we enjoy having our ram slots blocked!? Is this some sort of sadistic pleasure they get out of knowing we have to use bare ram in there!? And for even less friendly heatsinks that completely block the ram altogether!

Does anyone know of a HSF out there that blows air to the rear of the case, doesn't block Dominator ram, and is better than a Cooler Master V8


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NCspecV: I may have one for yta let me look around. what you need is the white part of the socket that moves and latches on to the pins correct?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazereus*


I am getting the sync flood error, brand spanking new system

It started only when i upgraded from a HD4350 (temporary card) to the HD5850
It originally occured only when idle for a few hours, never during gaming, until i cleared the CMOS, then I couldn't even start into windows without it happening

I did try disabling the HPET as per previous post - the error still occured

I have adjusted the bios settings a bit and it lets me start into windows now

I am overclocking my ram from 1333 to 1600, so i bumped the voltage on the DRAM up one notch last night

I have had the system running all night with prime95, no problem, like i said it only occurs after several hours of system sitting idle.

I have the multiplier up to 18x so I am at 3.6Ghz

so far no problems but i have not let it sit idle for too long, we will see what happens when i leave it this afternoon

I can guarantee that i had no sync flood with the puny 4350 graphics card in there, only when i put the 5850 in did the error start appearing

I am also concerned that my northbridge is cooking eggs at 65-70C, is this a normal temperature that everyone else is seeing?,

my cpu is about 32C idle, 53C running prime95, torture blend with low noise adapter installed on noctua, i am not concerned with this temp only the north

i have verified the system temps with speedfan and everest, also with noncontact temperature probe

any help on the sync flood (it may be solved-not sure yet) and northbridge temp would be appreciated











Do you have C&Q disabled? It sounds to me like it is going into C&Q mode and then having issues.

I run a torture rack so my temps are kinda low but NB idle 48*c and hottest has been 57*c. I forget who it was that talked to MSI tech but they said you are good to 80*c on the NB


----------



## Lazereus

Quote:

Do you have C&Q disabled? It sounds to me like it is going into C&Q mode and then having issues.

I run a torture rack so my temps are kinda low but NB idle 48*c and hottest has been 57*c. I forget who it was that talked to MSI tech but they said you are good to 80*c on the NB
I think I turned cool and quiet off, but i will double check
I had left it idle for 2 hours and it had the sync flood error again
I will also turn off sleep mode because it may be the issue, i have it set to sleep at 2 hours

the torture rack is open case?, then my temps on the NB may be okay, also my hsinkfan is blowing up and not across the NB which may explain a slightly higher temp, right now it is at 63C.

Gixbit - if you could rotate it you could mount the fans a little higher and fit any ram, you could also try rotating the fastening brackets (not the mounting bars) although i cannot confirm they will fit in the other orientation.

I can confirm that the older noctua AM2+ mounting kit allowed you to mount in either orientation up or back of case, the newer mounting kit just labelled AMD only allows you to mount directing airflow upwards- not a problem if you have a top mounted fan like my case


----------



## Gixbit

Yea I cant really see how I can change the direction. I have the same board, And do you think its possible to mount it blowing to the rear with the SE2 Amd kit? Because I looked and It did not look like that was gunna work to me. It didn't really seem like there was any way. The older Kit might have allowed for it and I wish I had that kit but, I doubt noctua will send me the kit.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazereus*


I think I turned cool and quiet off, but i will double check
I had left it idle for 2 hours and it had the sync flood error again
I will also turn off sleep mode because it may be the issue, i have it set to sleep at 2 hours

the torture rack is open case?, then my temps on the NB may be okay, also my hsinkfan is blowing up and not across the NB which may explain a slightly higher temp, right now it is at 63C.


This is what I am using. One thing I would recommend is putting fan on the NB/Mosfet cooler, that will make a big difference.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


right now in bios just 1.45v CPU, 1.28v CPU-NB and Ram 1.9v rest auto. CPU 4Ghz, CPU-NB 2.8Ghz, mem [email protected] Then i got PhenomMSRTweaker running [email protected] wont go below 1v unless i keep the multi at 10 and run prime95 which its stable at 2Ghz .94v. Not sure why i cant go below 1v unless its under load.


 Ah nice. I just ran all night @

CPU------3900 (200*19.5) @ 1.42v BIOS 1.41v in Everest
CPU-NB--2800 (200*14) @1.28v BIOS 1.29-1.3v in Everest
Ram -----1600 1:4, 7-7-7-21-28-1T @ 2.05v
HT Link--2000 @ 1.25v


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I forget who it was that talked to MSI tech but they said you are good to 80*c on the NB


That was me.









Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

@Lazereus

Im no expert but I too was / still am having the same error as you and its only during periods of gaming or when something is stressing my GPU. I talked to a gentlemen at a local shop that mention that ATI cards dont artifact like Nvidia and in stead will just crash to save themselves when they overheat.

Also mentioned that ATI cards cant handle the voltage draw when you turn up there heatsink fan and they crash causing that error.

I'm pretty sure my flood sync error is due in part to a bad GPU that cant handle heat and voltage. I dont go higher than 60 c while gaming and will crash... So I think its just a bad gpu.

hope that helps,


----------



## NCspecV81

Guys unless I can find a white socket piece I dunno if I'm going to be back on this board or not. I just got the new gigabyte 790fxta-ud5 and I plan to do a comparo with it from this board.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Guys unless I can find a white socket piece I dunno if I'm going to be back on this board or not. I just got the new gigabyte 790fxta-ud5 and I plan to do a comparo with it from this board.

Sorry NC I thought I had a spare am2 board lying around but alas I used it for my in-laws comp.







this was the cheapest I could find. You might try a wanted thread for a non working MB or otherwise.


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah I have a feeling I'm going to have to score a super cheap working board and just end up trashing it.


----------



## predcon

aren't those things universal?


----------



## NCspecV81

aslong as it's am2/am3.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


That was me.









Marc


One would think that Temps like that would be dangerous AND Slow IF capable....


----------



## BlackOmega

NC what happened to your socket?!?!?!

EDIT: 5000th post!!!!


----------



## hybridfury

I just added this board to my system and the bios is slightly different than my prior boards. I have some patriot DDR3-1600 high performace viper series ram with specs: 7-7-7-20 at 1.9 volts. I have flashed the mobo to bios version 1.7. Upon booting into the bios I press F5 to get into Memory-Z which reads dimm 1 and dimm 2 with TCL 7, TRCD 7, TRP 7 and TRAS of 20 which are the right timings for my ram so it doesn't appear I need to manually enter my timings. So the next thing I would want to do obviously is adjust the DRAM Voltage as it is currently set to auto, so I adjust it to the recommended 1.9. My DRAM frequency is only showing as 1066, I have noticed if I adjust the FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:4 I do achieve the 1600 that my RAM should run at. Is this the way I am to achieve 1600mhz or am I doing something wrong? I have read a ratio of 1:1 is the best, but I don't even get that option. All other bios settings are default/AUTO, the only thing I have manually changed so far is the DRAM Voltage.

My specs are:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE C3
MSI 790FX-GD70
4 gig (2x2) DDR3 Patriot Viper II Series - PC3-12800 - 1600MHz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hybridfury* 
I just added this board to my system and the bios is slightly different than my prior boards. I have some patriot DDR3-1600 high performace viper series ram with specs: 7-7-7-20 at 1.9 volts. I have flashed the mobo to bios version 1.7. Upon booting into the bios I press F5 to get into Memory-Z which reads dimm 1 and dimm 2 with TCL 7, TRCD 7, TRP 7 and TRAS of 20 which are the right timings for my ram so it doesn't appear I need to manually enter my timings. So the next thing I would want to do obviously is adjust the DRAM Voltage as it is currently set to auto, so I adjust it to the recommended 1.9. My DRAM frequency is only showing as 1066, I have noticed if I adjust the FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:4 I do achieve the 1600 that my RAM should run at. Is this the way I am to achieve 1600mhz or am I doing something wrong? I have read a ratio of 1:1 is the best, but I don't even get that option. All other bios settings are default/AUTO, the only thing I have manually changed so far is the DRAM Voltage.

My specs are:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE C3
MSI 790FX-GD70
4 gig (2x2) DDR3 Patriot Viper II Series - PC3-12800 - 1600MHz

1:1 is an intel thing and that has changed with i7/5. you are correct about having it at 1:4 for 1600. what it is is a ratio of the HTT/FSB (200) to the ram clock. So, 200x4=800x2=1600.


----------



## hybridfury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
1:1 is an intel thing and that has changed with i7/5. you are correct about having it at 1:4 for 1600. what it is is a ratio of the HTT/FSB (200) to the ram clock. So, 200x4=800x2=1600.

Thanks for the reply man! One other question if I may, is the number displayed on the debug LED/Post LED supposed to be constantly changing while I'm booted up into windows and doing normal tasks? It seems to be cycling between 30, 31, 28 and various other numbers. Is this normal?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hybridfury* 
Thanks for the reply man! One other question if I may, is the number displayed on the debug LED/Post LED supposed to be constantly changing while I'm booted up into windows and doing normal tasks? It seems to be cycling between 30, 31, 28 and various other numbers. Is this normal?

Thats your CPU temp... after posting, it turns into a temp monitor


----------



## hybridfury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Thats your CPU temp... after posting, it turns into a temp monitor

Nice, this mobo gets better and better


----------



## just_nuke_em

I have a question on the MSI 790GX-G65. I am assuming the BIOS is very similar to the FX so I'm asking my question here. I've been using the AMD overdrive to change my multipliers and voltages, but the changes don't stick when I restart, and I'm starting to think they won't. So I went into the Cell menu to manualy change them, but the voltages are grayed out and set to [AUTO] and I can't change them. I can set my multipliers, but I can only get to 18.5 on stock voltages, so I've got a problem.


----------



## hacksaw907

K, so I finally reseated my CPU cooler, but I think I'm doing something wrong on my end, because they're the exact same temps. One thing I might be doing wrong is the TIM application, so I was just wondering: how did you guys put it on before installing the Megahalems?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hacksaw907*


K, so I finally reseated my CPU cooler, but I think I'm doing something wrong on my end, because they're the exact same temps. One thing I might be doing wrong is the TIM application, so I was just wondering: how did you guys put it on before installing the Megahalems?


Just like any heatsink really. I have found that using a little mound in the middle of the Processor about the size of a Pea.

LITERALLY About this big: O

BTW, what kind are you using. Rule of thumb is to seat the heatsink.

Run a full load on all cores at max heat for about 10-15 Minutes. Trun pC off and let it cool down to room temps. THAT is ONE HEAT CYCLE.

Once cool, turn PC back on and Run another Heat Cycle, then one more time. This usually helps set the TIM. SOme suggest making sure that the PC is run for 200+ hours before the TIM is set as well. Eclipseaudio suggests tightening the Heatsink (If possible) after a few heat cycles more. (Is that what you said E?)


----------



## IdPlease

Guys, After long thoughts and erm and ahhs.. I've decided to switch over (this board is so sexy, never have I used the looks of a board to make me choose amd/intel) and have settled on the 965 plus this board.

Now, I need some advise on teh ram please.

There is a selection of chips from overclockers.co.uk but.. but not sure which to get.

Obviously the 965 will be OC'd on water and i'd like the best I can get for as little as possable (my money tree died during the cold weather).

Have seen Geil Ultra Series 4GB (2x2GB) PC3-17000 2133MHz and wondering if is a bad buy or not.

Or G.Skill Ripjaw 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-16000C9 2000MHz

I would have asked in the AMD RAM section, but I want something to match this board, as it's the one I will be getting. Also any recommendations for the said board / cpu would be appreciated (upto around Â£100/$160).

Thanks for any info..

Id


----------



## Gixbit

I like Corsair. I do not like G.Skill and I find their support is subpar. Just be careful with the ram voltage. This motherboard at least at Bios 1.1 does not like 1.9v OCZ ram. This motherboard says 1.5v Ram. Now mind you you can adjust the voltage. That ram should be fine though. If this is your first AMD Build in a while I wouldn't go too overboard on the ram unless you have something for sure works so you can get into the bios and adjust settings while stable. I find that if the ram is not stable the bios menu can often freeze. Someone else might be able to point you in a good direction.

I use a kit of CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 and I use it on the MS-7577 and it works just fine. And I've run Memtest on it twice at the 1600mhz stock. Works fine. Other corsair memory modules will work too.


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gixbit*


I use a kit of CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 and I use it on the MS-7577 and it works just fine. And I've run Memtest on it twice at the 1600mhz stock. Works fine. Other corsair memory modules will work too.


Yeah, It's been a while last build was the 939 back in 2005ish.

I got Corsair now, and they are stable.

I might get another pair of Corsairs modules. Knowing that the ones your running works, thats good enough for me.

Thanks


----------



## Gixbit

Yea they definitely work. But, there are most likely better modules faster modules from Corsair that work too.

CMG4GX3M2A2000C8 Will probably work too. But, I would just try to run the ram with tighter timings. Don't take my word for it though. The ones I have definitely work and they scored a 7.7 in Windows 7. If that means anything to you. But, The CL7 version of mine work too I would bet.


----------



## Jrodjerrad

Hello everyone,

Let me start off by saying that I am pretty new to overclocking so when talking to me no information is too much.

I have been trying to reach some of the numbers that have been posted in the this thread and I am able to reach most of them that I have tried. I'm up to 3.9 @ 1.42 on the CPU atm, I havnt made to many other changes to the BIOS. I have been trying to get some of the NB numbers that a couple of you have been getting, mine is at 2.4 @ 1.2 and it seems like every time I try and hop up to 2.8 it wont even boot windows, even if i match the numbers posted by people who have about the same setup as me.

I won't even get to the RAM timing problems I have been seeing, I'll just try to get one thing good to go at a time.

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gixbit*


Yea they definitely work. But, there are most likely better modules faster modules from Corsair that work too.

CMG4GX3M2A2000C8 Will probably work too. But, I would just try to run the ram with tighter timings. Don't take my word for it though. The ones I have definitely work and they scored a 7.7 in Windows 7. If that means anything to you. But, The CL7 version of mine work too I would bet.


Yep, no doubt there are better, but also the price starts to climb too.

Im happy with the ones I got, but are DDr2 (damm) .. as for windows score I currently get 7.3 (not thats its really useful but still, in my book 7.7 is higher than 7.3)









I think I can stretch to CMG4GX3M2B1600C7 but not struck on the red (hoping to have a black / grey / blue theme also), prefer the CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (would suit the board better lol). Slightly slower then the 2000mhz but I dont think I would notice much difference.

Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


I have a question on the MSI 790GX-G65. I am assuming the BIOS is very similar to the FX so I'm asking my question here. I've been using the AMD overdrive to change my multipliers and voltages, but the changes don't stick when I restart, and I'm starting to think they won't. So I went into the Cell menu to manualy change them, but the voltages are grayed out and set to [AUTO] and I can't change them. I can set my multipliers, but I can only get to 18.5 on stock voltages, so I've got a problem.


did you try the + and - keys to change the voltages?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Just like any heatsink really. I have found that using a little mound in the middle of the Processor about the size of a Pea.

LITERALLY About this big: O

BTW, what kind are you using. Rule of thumb is to seat the heatsink.

Run a full load on all cores at max heat for about 10-15 Minutes. Trun pC off and let it cool down to room temps. THAT is ONE HEAT CYCLE.

Once cool, turn PC back on and Run another Heat Cycle, then one more time. This usually helps set the TIM. SOme suggest making sure that the PC is run for 200+ hours before the TIM is set as well. Eclipseaudio suggests tightening the Heatsink (If possible) after a few heat cycles more. (Is that what you said E?)


That is correct. It does depend on what TIM you are using but I think with most of them you will be able to tighten it down more. 
You want good pressure on it which will help to thin the tim out and give you the best results IMHO.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Geil Ultra Series 4GB (2x2GB) PC3-17000 2133MHz and wondering if is a bad buy or not.

These Geil's look like some pretty nice sticks. Good timings @ low volts.

You should be able to run it pretty easily at CAS 7 @ 1600MHz possibly CAS 6. And it's low profile so mounting coolers and such won't pose much of an issue. And they're Â£12.00 cheaper.
That's the RAM I'd go with.

As for Corsair being better, I don't know about that. The first set of Corsair XMS I bought, one of the sticks died after only 20 days. And they weren't even overclocked. Then it took almost 4 weeks to get a replacement set. AFAIK, when you RMA through them they send the sticks to Taiwan for testing. At any rate the replacement sticks work great and I haven't had any issues since.

Corsairs are nice but you've got to look at the specs and the IC's (integrated circuits). You'd be surprised to see that a lot of the performance RAM has similar if not the same as some other manufacturer.

At any rate good Luck









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jrodjerrad* 
Hello everyone,

Let me start off by saying that I am pretty new to overclocking so when talking to me no information is too much.

I have been trying to reach some of the numbers that have been posted in the this thread and I am able to reach most of them that I have tried. I'm up to 3.9 @ 1.42 on the CPU atm, I havnt made to many other changes to the BIOS. I have been trying to get some of the NB numbers that a couple of you have been getting, mine is at 2.4 @ 1.2 and it seems like every time I try and hop up to 2.8 it wont even boot windows, even if i match the numbers posted by people who have about the same setup as me.

I won't even get to the RAM timing problems I have been seeing, I'll just try to get one thing good to go at a time.

Any info is greatly appreciated.

JrodJared, It's not a good idea to jump your CPU/NB frequency like that. You don't want to go from 2400 MHz to 2800MHz in 1 step. You want to gradually work your way up and prime95 blend test each step. This is fairly important because memory errors will corrupt the OS.


----------



## Lazereus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
@Lazereus

Im no expert but I too was / still am having the same error as you and its only during periods of gaming or when something is stressing my GPU. I talked to a gentlemen at a local shop that mention that ATI cards dont artifact like Nvidia and in stead will just crash to save themselves when they overheat.

Also mentioned that ATI cards cant handle the voltage draw when you turn up there heatsink fan and they crash causing that error.

I'm pretty sure my flood sync error is due in part to a bad GPU that cant handle heat and voltage. I dont go higher than 60 c while gaming and will crash... So I think its just a bad gpu.

hope that helps,









syncflood error seems to happen when sitting idle in the windows user selection menu, when I click on other user it reboots, my 5850 temp hasn't gone much above 50C under load fan at 45% using overdrive

I will put a fan on northbridge, currently 60C, 70C while gaming,

I'll stay logged into windows under my user, all sleep functions disabled, C &Q off
if that dosen't work

i'm considering fresh install of O/S to loose all drivers, (I have used 3 very different GPU cards during this build)

any suggestions?
sorry for the length

Lazereus


----------



## hybridfury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Guys, After long thoughts and erm and ahhs.. I've decided to switch over (this board is so sexy, never have I used the looks of a board to make me choose amd/intel) and have settled on the 965 plus this board.

Now, I need some advise on teh ram please.

There is a selection of chips from overclockers.co.uk but.. but not sure which to get.

Obviously the 965 will be OC'd on water and i'd like the best I can get for as little as possable (my money tree died during the cold weather).

Have seen Geil Ultra Series 4GB (2x2GB) PC3-17000 2133MHz and wondering if is a bad buy or not.

Or G.Skill Ripjaw 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-16000C9 2000MHz

I would have asked in the AMD RAM section, but I want something to match this board, as it's the one I will be getting. Also any recommendations for the said board / cpu would be appreciated (upto around Â£100/$160).

Thanks for any info..

Id


Also if you plan on going with G-Skill you may wanna check on their website if that set is capable of being paired with another set exactly like it. Never know, you may wanna buy a second set for 8 gigs one day and find out it says on their site that some of their 2x2 4 gig sets don't work together and aren't supported by them. A couple people have posted this issue in the reviews section on newgg and G Skill has responded with the fact it hasn't been tested therefore is not supported. This was the main reason I didn't go with G Skill, instead I went with some Patriot high performance Viper 2 series ram, DDR3 1600 7-7-7-20 @ 1.9.


----------



## Jrodjerrad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


JrodJared, It's not a good idea to jump your CPU/NB frequency like that. You don't want to go from 2400 MHz to 2800MHz in 1 step. You want to gradually work your way up and prime95 blend test each step. This is fairly important because memory errors will corrupt the OS.


Thx for the info BlackOmega, I backed down to 3.8 on the CPU and just left everything else auto. I got ahold of prime95 and started running blend, everything was running good for a while (20-25 mins or so) then when the cpu got up to about 50C it BSOD. From what i hear that is still a pretty safe temp to run at so I dont believe that its overheating, the max safe temp for the cpu is about 63c from what i read.

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/3632/cpu2.png

Here is a SS of what I'm running at right now. I would think that 3.8 would run just fine on water so I probably just need to make some adjustments to get this stable. Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hybridfury*


Also if you plan on going with G-Skill you may wanna check on their website if that set is capable of being paired with another set exactly like it. .


Having looked up on the G.Skill, I not chosing them, Some folks have issues when more than 4gig. And I will most likely be going to 8gig at some point, can't see me running 4 for long, got so used to 8 now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


These Geil's look like some pretty nice sticks. Good timings @ low volts.

You should be able to run it pretty easily at CAS 7 @ 1600MHz possibly CAS 6. And it's low profile so mounting coolers and such won't pose much of an issue. And they're Â£12.00 cheaper.

That's the RAM I'd go with.


Yep, I been on Corsair site and some peeps are having problems running at 1600, stable at least but does 1300. The Geil are cheaper and from i've read seem to do the rated speeds. I think I will go for the Geil, Corsair is tempting as chances are they will be ok also..

Save me a bit of money to spend on beer









Thanks all for your info, It is appreciated


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jrodjerrad* 
Thx for the info BlackOmega, I backed down to 3.8 on the CPU and just left everything else auto. I got ahold of prime95 and started running blend, everything was running good for a while (20-25 mins or so) then when the cpu got up to about 50C it BSOD. From what i hear that is still a pretty safe temp to run at so I dont believe that its overheating, the max safe temp for the cpu is about 63c from what i read.

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/3632/cpu2.png

Here is a SS of what I'm running at right now. I would think that 3.8 would run just fine on water so I probably just need to make some adjustments to get this stable. Any recommendations are appreciated.

You should be able to tighten up those 1333Mhz tmings to more like CL6. Might give you a little better bandwith at the low cost of minimal voltages if any at all...


----------



## Jrodjerrad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You should be able to tighten up those 1333Mhz tmings to more like CL6. Might give you a little better bandwith at the low cost of minimal voltages if any at all...

I have tried changing my timings on the RAM a couple different times and I don't know if i am doing it all wrong but it seems like every time i change it I can not get a successful boot. I only change the CL tRCD tRP and tRAS, i have tried 7-7-7-21 for example. What should I be running for CL6?

Thx for all the help.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jrodjerrad*


I have tried changing my timings on the RAM a couple different times and I don't know if i am doing it all wrong but it seems like every time i change it I can not get a successful boot. I only change the CL tRCD tRP and tRAS, i have tried 7-7-7-21 for example. What should I be running for CL6?

Thx for all the help.


WEll, you're gonna have to bump up you Ram voltage some. Maybe by .05-.10v.

tRAS= CL+tRCD+tRP. So if you set those three to 6 that would total 18 for tRAS. But one could get more stability from setting the tRAS to 22-24.

You also want to set your tRC. tRC= CL+tRAS. but one could possibly gain more stability from setting this to a slightly higher value. Like +2. but if you can lower it below the calculated value (tRAS+CL) then one could gain a bit more bandwidth IF it's a stable setting... That may be acheived by adding volts. Or increaing the CPU DDR-PHY Voltage a bit.

It all takes time to dial in...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jrodjerrad*


Thx for the info BlackOmega, I backed down to 3.8 on the CPU and just left everything else auto. I got ahold of prime95 and started running blend, everything was running good for a while (20-25 mins or so) then when the cpu got up to about 50C it BSOD. From what i hear that is still a pretty safe temp to run at so I dont believe that its overheating, the max safe temp for the cpu is about 63c from what i read.

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/3632/cpu2.png

Here is a SS of what I'm running at right now. I would think that 3.8 would run just fine on water so I probably just need to make some adjustments to get this stable. Any recommendations are appreciated.


 IT seems as though your voltage is a tad low for the speed (on average). Typically (but not always the case), you will need more than 1.424v to get to 3800. Bump it up to 1.435v and see if it stabilizes. If you get a few hours of stability and then it decides to crash bump it up another .005v for a total of 1.44v. And of course be sure to keep an eye on temps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Having looked up on the G.Skill, I not chosing them, Some folks have issues when more than 4gig. And I will most likely be going to 8gig at some point, can't see me running 4 for long, got so used to 8 now.
Yep, I been on Corsair site and some peeps are having problems running at 1600, stable at least but does 1300. The Geil are cheaper and from i've read seem to do the rated speeds. I think I will go for the Geil, Corsair is tempting as chances are they will be ok also..

Save me a bit of money to spend on beer









Thanks all for your info, It is appreciated


 Good luck with those sticks. They do look pretty nice.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


IT seems as though your voltage is a tad low for the speed (on average). Typically (but not always the case), you will need more than 1.424v to get to 3800. Bump it up to 1.435v and see if it stabilizes. If you get a few hours of stability and then it decides to crash bump it up another .005v for a total of 1.44v. And of course be sure to keep an eye on temps.


Correct. 1.424v is right at the edge of stability. I passed OCCT stress test twice and failed twice at that voltage. In the real world 1.424v would be enough.


----------



## hitman1985

idk why a lot of ppl trashtalk the gskill sticks, im running the ripjaw 7-8-7-24s completely stable @ 1600mhz the only thing that could cause an issue is an outdated bios, and whoever runs that old of a bios shouldn't run this high end hardware anyways at least how i feel about it.

im talking in this case about gskill sticks as i used gskill sticks the last 1.5+ yrs and have yet to get a single non posting stick! not a single one of the so far 50 + gb i had was faulty









if someone has issues with their ram, call them up they are extremely helpful and fast with service as well...


----------



## lifes_good

Thanks for this post.

Edit: sorry for first two, I thought it was going to continue sign up.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well guys I got the bug.(well rekindled it) I was sitting here and decided my ram and FSB/HTT were to slow.







as of right now I have found I can max FSB/HTT of ~ 260 and am currently working on my ram.(first time OC'ing RAM







) I am @ 1680 9-9-9-21 1T with 1.85 and 1.35 CPU-DDR-PLL. 
Thanks mastiffman! 
I think I am high with the voltages but I am working my way up in speed so I set it high so that I can just use the OC dial.


----------



## ToxicAdam

There was a ram test done on this very same motherboard at speeds of DDR3 1333mhz(6-6-6-24) vs DDR3 1600mhz(7-7-7-24)

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=55369

DDR3 1333 turned out to be faster.

So guys don't kill yourselves trying to get uber speeds..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well i have found a renewed love for my ram.(turns out I just did not know what I was doing







) I just want to see how fast I can get it to go on semi stock timmings. Then I will be trying to lower them at ~1333. Considering that my ram is rated 9-9-9-28-1T(I think 1T) @ 1600 and 1.65-1.75. I think that now that I know what i am doing (kinda) I should be able to squeeze some performance out of them.

EDIT: well 1704 stable







NB is getting quite warm @59*c little high for my liking but no pain no gain. As well as my RAM getting just warm to the touch after some major stress








CPU is still maxing @ 54*c so I know I am fine there. I just wish I could tell how hot my ram is getting








I will say one thing tho my den is getting hotter by the min. I may have to open a window to let some out. lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Correct. 1.424v is right at the edge of stability. I passed OCCT stress test twice and failed twice at that voltage. In the real world 1.424v would be enough.

If I run prime95 SmallFFT's it's stable @ 4Ghz (200x20) @ 1.425v (1.41 in Evst and 1.408v in CPUZ). BUT, if I run that in BLEND mode on P95, I have to drop the multi to 19.5 for 3900 for 8+hrs stability.

That's running my NB @ 2800 (1.28v) and my Ram @ [email protected] 7-7-7-21-28-1T @ 2.05
CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.25v
NBChpst and HTlink @ 1.30v

Now I'm at

CPU @3914Mhz @ 1.45vBIOS, 1.43vEvst., 1.432-1.44vCPUZ.
CPUNB @2884Mhz @ 1.28vBIOS, 1.31vEvst.
Ram @1648MHz @ 2.05v/ 1.25v C/D-P (CPU DDR-PHY) 7-7-7-21-28-1T

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well guys I got the bug.(well rekindled it) I was sitting here and decided my ram and FSB/HTT were to slow.







as of right now I have found I can max FSB/HTT of ~ 260 and am currently working on my ram.(first time OC'ing RAM







) I am @ 1680 9-9-9-21 1T with 1.85 and 1.35 CPU-DDR-PLL.
Thanks mastiffman!
I think I am high with the voltages but I am working my way up in speed so I set it high so that I can just use the OC dial.

















You bet! It's cool that Ram has such awesome Warrantees. [thinking] Crank them volts! lol

That C/D-P really works nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
There was a ram test done on this very same motherboard at speeds of DDR3 1333mhz(6-6-6-24) vs DDR3 1600mhz(7-7-7-24)

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=55369

DDR3 1333 turned out to be faster.

So guys don't kill yourselves trying to get uber speeds..

You know what though!? What a lot of people don't realize is that those tests were done with the CPUNB @ 2600 on the 1333Mhz tests and the 1600Mhz were @ 2000 CPUNB. So of course it's faster. 1600Mhz CL6 with 2600+NB is the way to go! just take some tweaken to ge there but it's worth it.

When E gets his Ram running @CL7 with those freq's it'l be better...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
*Well i have found a renewed love for my ram*.(turns out I just did not know what I was doing







) I just want to see how fast I can get it to go on semi stock timmings. Then I will be trying to lower them at ~1333. Considering that my ram is rated 9-9-9-28-1T(I think 1T) @ 1600 and 1.65-1.75. I think that now that I know what i am doing (kinda) I should be able to squeeze some performance out of them.

EDIT: well 1704 stable







NB is getting quite warm @59*c little high for my liking but no pain no gain. *As well as my RAM getting just warm to the touch* after some major stress








CPU is still maxing @ 54*c so I know I am fine there. I just wish I could tell how hot my ram is getting








I will say one thing tho my den is getting hotter by the min. I may have to open a window to let some out. lol

That's a grat feeling! It's almost like new Ram! Ha!

Ram warm to the touch after some stress testing is Fine. When I first istalled ym OCZ Flex (meaning air or water cooled) EX Ram I didn't water cool them and they ere literally HOT to the touch, not warm. But they stress tested fine up to 1650Mhz and they just seemed to get to hot. Plus I though that I was hitting a heat wall and that's why I couldn't hit 2000Mhz. LOL- What a NOOB I was... I had them in for less than 6 hours and I threw them into my water loop. Needless to say they cooled right down and are still cool after hours of stress in Blend or a Gaming.

If you are stable @ 1704, try lowering the NBChst Voltage .01v ata time priming in between each decrease... That should lower your temps slowly!

Also, if you have the stock AMD CPU Fan available or can get one, use a couple of 1" HS fan screws from an old HS and lightely thread them into the NB/ mosfet HS fins. That wil hold the fan there.

Like this.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You know what though!? What a lot of people don't realize is that those tests were done with the CPUNB @ 2600 on the 1333Mhz tests and the 1600Mhz were @ 2000 CPUNB. So of course it's faster. 1600Mhz CL6 with 2600+NB is the way to go! just take some tweaken to ge there but it's worth it.

Are you sure about that?

Quote:

Keeping things simple I tested 1333 ram speed and 1600 ram speed both with 1T timings. I also kept CPU, HT and CPU-NB clocks constant...the only changes were ram clock speed and base timings.

1333 6-6-6-24 tRC 28 1T
1600 7-7-7-24 tRC 30 1T

I'm reading they were the same.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Correct. 1.424v is right at the edge of stability. I passed OCCT stress test twice and *failed twice* at that voltage. In the real world 1.424v would be enough.

In the real world it failed twice. Did you run Prime95 for 8 hours or more? Prime stresses it completely including the RAM and that's where you'll see stability issues. IMO, 8 hours is the minimum to be able to claim stability. Ideally, when doing final stability testing you'd run it for 24 hours or more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
idk why a lot of ppl trashtalk the gskill sticks, im running the ripjaw 7-8-7-24s completely stable @ 1600mhz the only thing that could cause an issue is an outdated bios, and whoever runs that old of a bios shouldn't run this high end hardware anyways at least how i feel about it.

Personally, I've heard nothing but good things about G.Skill RAM. Overclocks great and is usually reasonably priced.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well guys I got the bug.(well rekindled it) I was sitting here and decided my ram and FSB/HTT were to slow.







as of right now I have found I can max FSB/HTT of ~ 260 and am currently working on my ram.(first time OC'ing RAM







) I am @ 1680 9-9-9-21 1T with 1.85 and 1.35 *CPU-DDR-PLL*.

How much stability does increasing that voltage add? Has anyone tried testing it on a C2 revision chip?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


How much stability does increasing that voltage add? Has anyone tried testing it on a C2 revision chip?


I am running a C2. Now for some timing tweeks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*









You bet! It's cool that Ram has such awesome Warrantees. [thinking] Crank them volts! lol

That C/D-P really works nice!

Also, if you have the stock AMD CPU Fan available or can get one, use a couple of 1" HS fan screws from an old HS and lightely thread them into the NB/ mosfet HS fins. That wil hold the fan there.


Trust me volts have been going up.







I have a similar fan on there right now. lol


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


*In the real world it failed twice.*


Nope, been using 1.424v for awhile now.

I've been playing games, watching and encoding movies just fine. In real life you will NEVER put that much stress on the CPU you see in these torture tests.

1.424v was at my edge of stability so I knew it would work outside of a torture test.. considering it manage to pass a couple torture tests on its own.

Quote:



Did you run Prime95 for 8 hours or more?


Prime95 was nothing. Passed it on an overnight test. OCCT gave me the real challenge.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well here's where I am at so far. ~stock on left OC on right. I cant seem to get the timings down to save my life so I guess I will stick with OC'ing the ram.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well here's where I am at so far. ~stock on left OC on right. I cant seem to get the timings down to save my life so I guess I will stick with OC'ing the ram.


CPU should be running cool at only 1.40v









I have never mess with northbridge or anything..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


CPU should be running cool at only 1.40v









I have never mess with northbridge or anything..


uh no thats VID I am running anywhere between 1.54(24/7) to 1.65 lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Are you sure about that?

I'm reading they were the same.

I swear that I saw at one point, that he only used 2000NB for 1600 and raised it to 2600NB for 1333. I can't reme,ber where. I will have to serch for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
In the real world it failed twice. Did you run Prime95 for 8 hours or more? Prime stresses it completely including the RAM and that's where you'll see stability issues. IMO, 8 hours is the minimum to be able to claim stability. Ideally, when doing final stability testing you'd run it for 24 hours or more.

Personally, I've heard nothing but good things about G.Skill RAM. Overclocks great and is usually reasonably priced.

How much stability does increasing that voltage add? Has anyone tried testing it on a C2 revision chip?

Start reading my posts from #2720. This was ll done on a C2 PhenomII x4 810.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well here's where I am at so far. ~stock on left OC on right. I cant seem to get the timings down to save my life so I guess I will stick with OC'ing the ram.

E,

I'm telling you man, you need to up your tRAS to at least 27 for 9-9-9.

tRAS is supposed to be calculated from adding CL+ tRCD+tRP 9*3= 27. That could be your main issue of not being able to hit lower timings. Also make sure that you change your tRC. tRC = CL+ tRAS. 9+27 (36) no offense. I just dislike seeing people struggle.

9-9-9-27 (9*3=27) then (9+27) =tRC of 36
8-8-8-24 (8*3=24) then (8+24) =tRC of 32
7-7-7-21 (7*3=21) then (7+21) =tRC of 28
6-6-6-18 (6*3=18) then (6+18) =tRC of 24

Now, all of the tRAS could be raised to increase stability as well. That would yield the tRC having to be recalculated as well.
Hope this helps. Try it one time and see what happens. If I'm wrong then you can call me out. Remember though, you have to try the calculations and above...


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Yep, I been on Corsair site and some peeps are having problems running at 1600, stable at least but does 1300. The Geil are cheaper and from i've read seem to do the rated speeds. I think I will go for the Geil, Corsair is tempting as chances are they will be ok also..

If its any bit helpful I just booted into windows with 8Gigs of CMD4GX3M2A1600C8. In the MSI 790FX-GD70 with the 955BE. Running 1333mhz with 7-7-7-24 1T and RC[34]-RFC[74]-CR[2]-RRD[5]-WR[10]-WTR[5]-RTP[5]

This isn't the SPD for 1333mhz, I figured the ram should be fine for 7-7-7-24 instead of 9-9-9-24 which is the SPD for 1333mhz. Especially where its rated for [email protected]

So whether or not you are interested in Geil or Corsair, I can pretty much tell you for sure with 4 sticks of good CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 you can run them at 1333mhz with those timings on an MSI 790FX-GD70 at stock CPU, CPU-NB and default HT and 1.65V on the ram you will be able to boot into Windows 7 Pro xD.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Last night I was sippin on few cocktails (100 proof Captain and Dr. Pep.) and went for kind of a suicide run... Check these out!? Nothing big, they're only Validations. I wish they were stable.

Wait!?!?!?!

100 Proof Captain???????????

I need to know where to get that spec...NOW!!









I knew there was CMPS, which is 90...but...100?

I may have found a new love if this is true.


----------



## Gixbit

So with all this talk of Ram Timings and ram modification, how would one such as myself go about tightening the timings of my ram to something even lower than 7-7-7-24-34. The stock tested values are 1600mhz 1.65v 8-8-8-24-41. And of course I am trying to run 8gigs of ram but, I sorta want to go higher. I dont know what Im at. I really don't know a whole lot about overclocking. I mean I did get 3.8ghz stable but, any help with this would be much appreciated.


----------



## jck

OK...so...back on topic:

This weekend, I got some time to fiddle with the new build, and I managed to get the OC very stable from 3.465 to 3.675GHz and actually using less CPU Volts. I went from 1.425 to (I think) 1.4 (might have been 1.3875).

Since I'm trying to limit volts to keep the temps down cause of using the 92mm HSF, I'm sticking with that clock on this box. It ran overnight on Prime95 64-bit small FFTs for 7+ hours without a hiccup.









BTW, NCspec:

If you're lookin for a board still, I'll check the one I have at home. I'm not sure if that old thing is AM2 or not. i'd have to look it up. I can let you know by tonight. Let me know.

*EDIT:* Just did a Google on it...think it's Socket A and not an AM2. Sorry


----------



## tolis14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Welcome, I am running that same memory. You should be able to set it to 1600Mhz, 8-8-8-24-1t @ 1.68v. Yes, the slight voltage increase will probably be necessary, and won't hurt it at all.

If you want to run it @ 1333Mhz, then set the timings to 7-7-7-21-1t, @ 1.68v.

Good luck!

Marc

Thank you for the reply...
I will your help a bit more though, if you are patient enough with me...
Currently, from CPU-Z, the DRAM clock is at 666MHz and the timings as follows:
CL: 8
tRCD: 9
tRP:9
tRAR: 20
tRC: 33
CR: 1T
Voltage: Default (Auto, should be 1,65V)

Do you thing I would see a big difference if I changed timings / voltage as you suggested?
And because I am a little stupid with these things, how do we change the voltage (they're all greyed out in the BIOS)

Thanks again...


----------



## hybridfury

Should I make any changes to the tRFC0, tRFC1, tRFC2 and tRFC3 settings in the bios? My memory has manufacturer timings of 7-7-7-20 @1.9v. In memory Z it displays 7-7-7-20-59-8-4-4-4 with 59 being the the DRAM TRFC. That 59 seems high to me, should it be this high? In windows in cpu-z my timings show as 7-7-7-20-27 in 1T mode. Originally it was showing as 7-7-7-20-40something in 1T mode until I manually changed the tRC to 27.

Edit: I'm not trying to OC, I'm just trying to get the most out of the RAM that it actually advertises.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I am some what new to overclocking anyway I have been able to get my operating system up on 4.0 gig but I cant get it stable in prime95 I have read alot on this forum but just cant seem to find anything. so if you guys have any tips i would apreceate it


----------



## bluecraze

I am thinking about getting this board with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition. Will this board support this CPU out of the box? Also why would you guys suggest getting this board over say the Asus M4A79T Deluxe?


----------



## Jrodjerrad

Hey gang,

I have been playing around with my numbers and heres what I landed at last night...

CPU 3.8 @ 1.435
RAM 1333 7-7-7-21-28 @ 1.75
Everything else auto.

I watched prime run for a hour and a half before I went to bed so i think i'm headed in the right track. Before I went to bed the highest temp I saw was 48C and that was right before i went to bed. When I woke up it was at the win login screen so I know sometime last night it got the ol BSOD. I'm aiming for 6's in the timing but i'll take one thing at a time.

For me to get this setup stable what would you recommend?

If i understood Omegas post then I should try to bump up the volts on the CPU. I was gonna try to bump it up a notch and try prime again I just wanted to check in with the crew to see if my ram setup was looking ok.

Also, what do you recommend for me to use to log my cpu temps and times so if it crashes over night or when i'm away ill know what time and what temp it was at around the time of the crash.

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I have built both the m4a79t delux with a 965 black edition nvidia gtx 295 corsair dominator 8 gigs ddr3 wd velociraptor with no over clocking it scores about 17000 on
3dmark06 my sistem is the msi 790fx-dg70 phenom 955 black edition 4 gigs corsair xms ddr3 seagate barracuda 1tb diamond hd5870 and i score 19000 no overclocking and i have the smaller processor. I did alot of reasurch before I bought this board and it outperforms the m4a79t delux in certain benchmarks and is about equil they both are awsome boards but the features on the msi is no match for the asus in my opinion I have both systems and I like the msi better (I used to be all about asus mainboards untill this msi came out) imo msi performs better


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
I have built both the m4a79t delux with a 965 black edition nvidia gtx 295 corsair dominator 8 gigs ddr3 wd velociraptor with no over clocking it scores about 17000 on
3dmark06 my sistem is the msi 790fx-dg70 phenom 955 black edition 4 gigs corsair xms ddr3 seagate barracuda 1tb diamond hd5870 and i score 19000 no overclocking and i have the smaller processor. I did alot of reasurch before I bought this board and it outperforms the m4a79t delux in certain benchmarks and is about equil they both are awsome boards but the features on the msi is no match for the asus in my opinion I have both systems and I like the msi better (I used to be all about asus mainboards untill this msi came out) imo msi performs better

Thats very nice to know and i hop that the new 890FX board is even better


----------



## bluecraze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Thats very nice to know and i hop that the new 890FX board is even better

When will that be coming out? Also does the GD70 support the 965 black edition out of the box without flashing the bios?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

according to msi it is supported right out of the box with the 955 (basicly same processor but .2 slower same cache worked out of the box on my rig no bios flash but soon as win 7 64 bit was up i updated to the latest bios 1.7 so you should have no problems at all


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluecraze* 
When will that be coming out? Also does the GD70 support the 965 black edition out of the box without flashing the bios?

yes it does support the 965 without a flash. 890FX i think will be 2nd Quarter 2010 if they stay on schedule


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I am new to the overclocking I know the basics but I cant get my rig stable on prime 95 maybe the ram timing not sure but anyone with a similar system have any hints on where to start out numberwise on volts fsb and multiplier? and ram timing


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
I am new to the overclocking I know the basics but I cant get my rig stable on prime 95 maybe the ram timing not sure but anyone with a similar system have any hints on where to start out numberwise on volts fsb and multiplier?

Look up the stock timings on your ram and set those

You want to overclock within a strict order so when things go sketchy you will know its the Ram or the CPU clock

As for the voltages for certain clocks that depends entirely upon the grade of your CPU...CPU grade can very widely so you can only loosely go off of what voltages and clocking joe blow used on his 955 etc

I recommend you find out what other users are running stable on there 955 and work from there...make sure to ask them if they are running a C2 or C3

C3 is a new revision to the 955/965 lineup with improvements on the memory as well as allowing for better general overclocking to be done

I'd go into a bit more depth but i am very busy ATM so good luck


----------



## ussoldier_1984

according to cpu z unfortinitly its rev c2


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
according to cpu z unfortinitly its rev c2

Meh don't worry about it too much man as its not really the end all be all...in real world computing/gaming you won't notice the clock for clock performance gains a C3 may have over you...now IMC issues can arise but that depends entirely on your memory and memory speeds that you hope to use/obtain

Make sure to gather clocks/voltages from at least 10 or more 955 C2's so as to give you a decent estimation on the clock for voltage ratio you will be looking at running

Have you done in stability testing at stock? what are your load temps so far? (at stock)


----------



## ussoldier_1984

wow its been forever since i set up ram in bios i cant remember what line to enter each of the timing in for my ram any help please lol i dont feel like waiting on hold for msi haha ( i blame it on my tramatic brain injury hahaha)


----------



## ussoldier_1984

my idle temp on stock is usually around 33c and under load its 45c this is using prime 95 for about an hour


----------



## hybridfury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hybridfury*


Should I make any changes to the tRFC0, tRFC1, tRFC2 and tRFC3 settings in the bios? My memory has manufacturer timings of 7-7-7-20 @1.9v. In memory Z it displays 7-7-7-20-59-8-4-4-4 with 59 being the the DRAM TRFC. That 59 seems high to me, should it be this high? In windows in cpu-z my timings show as 7-7-7-20-27 in 1T mode. Originally it was showing as 7-7-7-20-40something in 1T mode until I manually changed the tRC to 27.

Edit: I'm not trying to OC, I'm just trying to get the most out of the RAM that it actually advertises.


Anyone that can help me out on my above post please?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


my idle temp on stock is usually around 33c and under load its 45c this is using prime 95 for about an hour


Great stuff man it looks like you have a bit of head room to work a decent 3.6Ghz or so overclock in there since that won't require a whole lot of voltage

How cold are your room ambients?

You have to keep in mind that your cooling may be decent for that kind of OC (3.6Ghz) in this weather but come summer you could have heat trouble and we don't want that

BTW the max temp for your CPU is 62C and you definitely don't want to be running your CPU around that mark or else you will be risking damage


----------



## eclipseaudio4

WOW! memory overload! I must add







I now hate my :swearing: RAM I have thrown everything I could at it short of certain death! Mastiff I tried 8-8-8-24-32 and up to 1.90 dram V 1.55 CPU-DDR-PHY I veen tried 8-8-8-26-34 and I just cant get into windows. :swearing: How about we cross ship our memory and you can just tell me what to set it at


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


WOW! memory overload! I must add







I now hate my :swearing: RAM I have thrown everything I could at it short of certain death! Mastiff I tried 8-8-8-24-32 and up to 1.90 dram V 1.55 CPU-DDR-PHY I veen tried 8-8-8-26-34 and I just cant get into windows. :swearing: How about we cross ship our memory and you can just tell me what to set it at










*jumps into your boat*

I can't FSB overclock for crap oh *insert ram company* save us


----------



## ussoldier_1984

because of my extreamly cold natured girlfriend she always has the heat cranked up to effin 80 F haha so its about 26c in here but case temp is about 28c -30c ( my tower is sitting next to a window and i open it to let all that nice winter air in haha) Summer rolls around Im screwed lol. my window is shut and my cpu temp went up to 38c


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


*jumps into your boat*

I can't FSB overclock for crap oh *insert ram company* save us


FSB no prob but timings, someone shoot me!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


FSB no prob but timings, someone shoot me!


I have gotten less then a handful of my clearly should be stable FSB overclock trials to boot...im sure its probably my CPU though







im about to put some cheese on it and eat it like the useless wafer it is...i am asking for a BSOD right now aren't i?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


because of my extreamly cold natured girlfriend she always has the heat cranked up to effin 80 F haha so its about 26c in here but case temp is about 28c -30c ( my tower is sitting next to a window and i open it to let all that nice winter air in haha) Summer rolls around Im screwed lol. my window is shut and my cpu temp went up to 38c


Sounds like you should be in the market for a better cooler...from what i have seen the Corsair H50 is a very solid performer for the AMD PHII X4's and that should be more than enough as summer rolls in

They are going around now for 55$ after mail in rebate and its great performance for the price


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Rewind you got pics of your setup? Maybe I will trade you ram









EDIT: just to let you guys know how serious I am I am looking at ram on flEa-bay


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Yea I have a zaleman resonator water cooling system with a very tall external water tower for cooling sitting in a box if my temps get too high but its soo damn messy lol i just finished a 3dmark06 run with my bios settings at 3.064ghz 213X17 1.42v and got a 19984 so i guess the next step is a prime run (im shaking in the knees) lol temp hit a high of 53c on 3dmark06 run


----------



## ussoldier_1984

how do you do print screen and where does the pic go in win 7 64 bit haha?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Rewind you got pics of your setup? Maybe I will trade you ram










Pics of where exactly? (Yes i know im slow...its all of the snow freezing my brains and such







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


how do you do print screen and where does the pic go in win 7 64 bit haha?


The same as it has been for quite sometime...just open up paint and click the clipboard at the top left...save it and thats that

Something you might want to do is change the file type from PNG to JPEG if you are going to post pics here since the filesize limit is 1MB and PNG shots of your desktop are likely to be over the 1MB limit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I personally use the snipping tool. It is in accessories and then when you save you pick the local.


Oh thats something new...i will definitely put this little tool to some good use


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


how do you do print screen and where does the pic go in win 7 64 bit haha?


I personally use the snipping tool. It is in accessories and then when you save you pick the local.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


Yea I have a zaleman resonator water cooling system with a very tall external water tower for cooling sitting in a box if my temps get too high but its soo damn messy lol i just finished a 3dmark06 run with my bios settings at 3.064ghz 213X17 1.42v and got a 19984 so i guess the next step is a prime run (im shaking in the knees) lol temp hit a high of 53c on 3dmark06 run


53 is nothing try 56, 57,58,60









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Pics of where exactly? (Yes i know im slow...its all of the snow freezing my brains and such







)


Your system (internal) I dont think I have had the pleasure of seeing it, and LED's on RAM just sounds sexy!

I want snow :swearing: (not enough here yet for me to make any real money







)


----------



## ussoldier_1984

im using a zaleman cnps10x extream its effin huge i would of thought that would be enough cooling


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


53 is nothing try 56, 57,58,60









Your system (internal) I dont think I have had the pleasure of seeing it, and LED's on RAM just sounds sexy!


Oh they match the board LED's quite well









I don't have a camera but i believe i have my flip cam on me...video incoming









Its horribly messy ATM and i have yet to get my nice new desks in or replace these crappy oem keyboards and mice


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


im using a zaleman cnps10x extream its effin huge i would of thought that would be enough cooling


Size doesn't always matter.







you may need to upgrade the fan! @ 1.65 I stay 60*c or below with 21-23*c ambient (70-75*F)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Oh they match the board LED's quite well









I don't have a camera but i believe i have my flip cam on me...video incoming









Its horribly messy ATM but i have yet to get nice new desks in etc


Bet mine is worse


----------



## ussoldier_1984

here is a screen shot of my score and cpu z with cpuid for temps


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Cant remember If I broke 20K or not. 
reserved

Ok yeah I did not by much tho.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I broke 21000 once on 3dmark06 on a 3.8 overclock but it wouldnt stay stable during a prime95 run after about 5 mins it crashed


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I am new to overclocking so im still learning but learning quick as we speak im running prime95 to see if this overclock is stable so far 5 mins and still running the tourture test


----------



## ussoldier_1984

how long should I run prime 95 before i can say my overclock is stable?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
how long should I run prime 95 before i can say my overclock is stable?

That depends on who you ask. Personally I go for 4+ hours, and then run IBT on maximum for 25 passes, then some OCCT for good measure.

Just barley made it over 20K







I think I need a new GPU....
O and mastiff before you get me on the RAM timings I forgot to change them in my saved bios file


----------



## ussoldier_1984

here is a 3.8 overclock made it through 3dmark06


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
here is a 3.8 overclock made it through 3dmark06









no fair you are running 5870 while I am using 2X 8800GTS's








I WANT HARDWARE :swearing:


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
That depends on who you ask. Personally I go for 4+ hours, and then run IBT on maximum for 25 passes, then some OCCT for good measure.

Just barley made it over 20K







I think I need a new GPU....
O and mastiff before you get me on the RAM timings I forgot to change them in my saved bios file









It definitely depends on who you ask...

I know i am 16+ hours stable in Prime95 Blend/Small FFT/Large FFT as well as 500 Linx runs proof....i stopped the Prime 95 runs so i am sure they could have ran longer

I assume IBT is similar to Linx...i know i am core damage proof as well

I know i don't need the stability but i didn't want to have to worry about anything...

Anyways here is a crappy video i put together...main interest was on showing Eclipse my ram...i know its all pretty weak... i hope to get some nice chairs/desks in soon but i have to put secondary rig upgrades first

If i had one of my cameras i could catch a nice photo with the lights shining off of the metal that borders the ram edges...looks really good


----------



## NCspecV81

get my new board tomorrow and will have some comparo clocks and stuff on it.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

soo soon as i ran prime 95 on the 3.8 i crashed computer just rebooted on its own so any ideas how to get it stable the screen shot of my cpuz is a few comments up with all the details of the clock


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Holy cow rewind those LED's go crazy! 
Mickey! lol
You space is spotless compared to mine so we wont even go there.

I keep going back and forth about my ram. If I can find some good cheap ram I may pick it up but if not I think i am gonna save for a new GPU probably a 5870 after Nvidia releases. Unless Nvidias stuff wipes the floor with the 5870.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


soo soon as i ran prime 95 on the 3.8 i crashed computer just rebooted on its own so any ideas how to get it stable the screen shot of my cpuz is a few comments up with all the details of the clock


MOAR voltage! What are your bios settings?(voltage wise)


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


MOAR voltage! What are your bios settings?(voltage wise)


Preach it brother

You gots to give that rig some electrical love baby so crank it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Holy cow rewind those LED's go crazy! 
Mickey! lol
You space is spotless compared to mine so we wont even go there.

I keep going back and forth about my ram. If I can find some good cheap ram I may pick it up but if not I think i am gonna save for a new GPU probably a 5870 after Nvidia releases. Unless Nvidias stuff wipes the floor with the 5870.










I ordered a sweet custom AMD mousepad around 3 weeks ago and yet it still hasn't arrived









Heh your ram can't be holding you too far back in games so unless you break a sweet deal you would definitely benefit more from a GPU upgrade

I imagine that ram you are running was pretty expensive?

I got lucky and nabbed my ram for 60$...IMO thats not too bad since 1333Mhz with 6/6/6 timings is pretty much at the peak of price vs performance when it comes to gaming


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Preach it brother

You gots to give that rig some electrical love baby so crank it









I ordered a sweet custom AMD mousepad around 3 weeks ago and yet it still hasn't arrived









Heh your ram can't be holding you too far back in games so unless you break a sweet deal you would definitely benefit more from a GPU upgrade

I imagine that ram you are running was pretty expensive?

I got lucky and nabbed my ram for 60$...IMO thats not too bad since 1333Mhz with 6/6/6 timings is pretty much at the peak of price vs performance


First off I cant talk about mouse pads as I finaaly got one about a week ago.









I don't really wanna talk about what I spent on RAM *cough*$90 each kit *cough*

I think I may try to lower the timings on 1333.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


soo soon as i ran prime 95 on the 3.8 i crashed computer just rebooted on its own so any ideas how to get it stable the screen shot of my cpuz is a few comments up with all the details of the clock


where in NC you at? Fayetteville?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


First off I cant talk about mouse pads as I finaaly got one about a week ago.









I don't really wanna talk about what I spent on RAM *cough*$90 each kit *cough*

I think I may try to lower the timings on 1333.



Thats not sooo bad for an 8GB set...ok maybe it is a little









You should definitely shoot for 1333Mhz and lowered timings...1600Mhz offers little to no gain compared to 1333Mhz in benchmarks and if you get the timings low enough at 1333Mhz you are going to crack the same overall performance you would have with 1600Mhz and higher timings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


where in NC you at? Fayetteville?


Hey iv been to fayetteville NC


----------



## ussoldier_1984

voltage for cpu was set at 1.44 didnt change any other voltage or ram settings


----------



## ussoldier_1984

if I go over 1.5 volts will it hurt my cpu specs for it are 1.5


----------



## ussoldier_1984

im in bear creek nc well not at the moment in about 2 weeks I will be back and its about an hour from you


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


im in bear creek nc well not at the moment in about 2 weeks I will be back and its about an hour from you


o.0? from me? How you know where I live?

never heard of that, but you'll like the gd-70.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

i thought you said you lived in fayetteville sorry lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


if I go over 1.5 volts will it hurt my cpu specs for it are 1.5


LOL specs. What are these specs you speak of.







(not trying to be rude) This is Overclocking.net we dont go by no stinking specs. Spec for mine is 1.5 as well and 1.65 has not hurt it. I *know* NCspecV is over spec on his LN2 runs and I had (well still do) a 5000+ that took 1.85Vcore like a champ









As long as you keep her under 60*c you are fine. So up that voltage!









OK back to my RAM. I am going for 1333 and lets see how low I can go. I'm gonna shoot for 6-6-6 right off the bat just because I am


----------



## Rewindlabs

The recommended setting on the Vcore to not exceed is 1.55V now there are quite a few users out there with watercooling or other excessive means of cooling that exceed 1.55V and i don't believe it drastically effects the life span of the CPU if you exceed 1.55V by a little

You might hit a wall before you need to worry about voltage...the wall i am referring to is where your OC isn't worth the vcore it takes...

Like for example you wouldn't run 3.8Ghz at 1.55V if you can run 3.7Ghz at 1.5V or lower...get the idea?

It may not be that extreme of a case but should notice it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
LOL specs. What are these specs you speak of.







(not trying to be rude) This is Overclocking.net we dont go by no stinking specs. Spec for mine is 1.5 as well and 1.65 has not hurt it. I *know* NCspecV is over spec on his LN2 runs and I had (well still do) a 5000+ that took 1.85Vcore like a champ









As long as you keep her under 60*c you are fine. So up that voltage!









OK back to my RAM. I am going for 1333 and lets see how low I can go. I'm gonna shoot for 6-6-6 right off the bat just because I am









It won't hurt the CPU right away but if you try to run excessive voltage 24/7 like 1.6+v i am sure it has to have an effect on CPU...who knows how much of an effect that may be

We still don't have much of a estimate on how high temps effect the life of the CPU after so long...


----------



## ussoldier_1984

ok I raised the voltage to 1.51 and I was able to run prime for about 15 mins at 3.808ghz I had to stop it it because I was at 60.5c and I didnt want to chance it. I guess its time to pull out the zaleman resorator water cooling tower lol. I hate water cooling Im always afraid of leaks lol


----------



## mduclow

Eclipse, you were talking about overclocking your RAM earlier, how'd it go?

I was doing some work on the RAM today myself, for all of you who thought 1800Mhz+ on this board with these Ph II's isn't possible, check this out. It passed IntelBurn high for 25 runs as is, @ 1.7v.
















This RAM is rated @ 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24, 1.65v.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Get to running Memtest on it Marc...i have my fingers crossed


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Eclipse, you were talking about overclocking your RAM earlier, how'd it go?

I was doing some work on the RAM today myself, for all of you who thought 1800Mhz+ on this board with these Ph II's isn't possible, check this out. It passed IntelBurn high for 25 runs as is, @ 1.7v.
















This RAM is rated @ 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24, 1.65v.


Very NICE! I belive mastiffman is running 1820 tho. He proved me wrong first









OK so MY board or bios or ram or CPU is telling me to (insert explicative here) when I try to run 6-6-6. It resets cmos and laughs in my face








I was able to do 7-7-7-21 but was very disturbed at what I saw.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Get to running Memtest on it Marc...i have my fingers crossed









Naysayer!

I no need run test - I know when stable!









Yeah, I may run it overnight tonight and see what blows up! IntelBurn on the high setting for 25 runs is a very good comparison to Prime Blend. Maybe not quite to that level, but a good 95% confidence for me.

And usually if it's passing Blend, it's memtest stable, so we'll see.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Very NICE! I belive mastiffman is running 1820 tho. He proved me wrong first









OK so MY board or bios or ram or CPU is telling me to (insert explicative here) when I try to run 6-6-6. It resets cmos and laughs in my face








I was able to do 7-7-7-21 but was very disturbed at what I saw.

Is everest reading the wrong clocks or is that 3.4Ghz for 3.9Ghz

Is that whats disturbing you? or am i slow?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Naysayer!

I no need run test - I know when stable!









Yeah, I may run it overnight tonight and see what blows up! IntelBurn on the high setting for 25 runs is a very good comparison to Prime Blend. Maybe not quite to that level, but a good 95% confidence for me.

And usually if it's passing Blend, it's memtest stable, so we'll see.

Marc

I know what you mean...i ran into one of those situations where well if this test was stable you know this test should work fine

I was Prime 95 blend for 8+ hours then yet i would crash within seconds in GTA IV or similar titles...they didn't even have to be a title as CPU stressful as GTA IV all the game had to do was start to put some load on my memory and bam i kept getting a rare BSOD


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Is everest reading the wrong clocks or is that 3.4Ghz for 3.9Ghz










Yeha they are 3.4 vs 3.9 but the thing is the 3.9 was @ 7-7-7 so it should have done that much better. W_T_H! NB speeds were the same @ 2600 tho.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Very NICE! I belive mastiffman is running 1820 tho. He proved me wrong first









OK so MY board or bios or ram or CPU is telling me to (insert explicative here) when I try to run 6-6-6. It resets cmos and laughs in my face








I was able to do 7-7-7-21 but was very disturbed at what I saw.

Get it running 7-7-7-21 @ the speed you want to run the 6-6-6 at. Then, drop the CL to 6, and leave the rest @ 7-7-21, run 5 IntelBurns, and then drop the last to 6 if it passed (6-7-6-21), and then do the middle if that passed, and see if you can work it down.

That was how I got 1800 8-9-8-24 to run. I left the timings on auto and increased the speed till it wouldn't take any more, then I started dropping the timings, and I got it to 8-9-8-24, while staying @ 1816 Mhz!









Oh, and also, I think Everest favors higher clocks. Higher clocks and looser timings can beat lower clocks and tighter timings in Everest, even though it may not be the case in other benches or programs.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Get it running 7-7-7-21 @ the speed you want to run the 6-6-6 at. Then, drop the CL to 6, and leave the rest @ 7-7-21, run 5 IntelBurns, and then drop the last to 6 if it passed (6-7-6-21), and then do the middle if that passed, and see if you can work it down.

That was how I got 1800 8-9-8-24 to run. I left the timings on auto and increased the speed till it wouldn't take any more, then I started dropping the timings, and I got it to 8-9-8-24, while staying @ 1816 Mhz!









thing is I need more voltage to run those timings (a bunch) and if the bandwidth is going to be the ~same forget it. I can OC the ram to ~1700 @ 9-9-9 and now that I know a bit more I may be able to drop that a lil.

I think I am just getting annoyed at my ram. it's not like my system is slow or anything and I just cant see giving myself this much grief when I dont need to. In other words it has stopped being fun and I am going to take a break.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yeha they are 3.4 vs 3.9 but the thing is the 3.9 was @ 7-7-7 so it should have done that much better. W_T_H! NB speeds were the same @ 2600 tho.

Do the tests with the same CPU clocking and compare....i think i know where the improvements will show

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Get it running 7-7-7-21 @ the speed you want to run the 6-6-6 at. Then, drop the CL to 6, and leave the rest @ 7-7-21, run 5 IntelBurns, and then drop the last to 6 if it passed (6-7-6-21), and then do the middle if that passed, and see if you can work it down.

That was how I got 1800 8-9-8-24 to run. I left the timings on auto and increased the speed till it wouldn't take any more, then I started dropping the timings, and I got it to 8-9-8-24, while staying @ 1816 Mhz!









Nice little guide line there...i am going to try for lower timings just to see if i can


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Do the tests with the same CPU clocking and compare....i think i know where the improvements will show

ok just because you asked nicely


----------



## mduclow

Hey Rewindlabs - Like the _Taxi Driver_ avatar!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Alright here we go.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Alright here we go.


Hmmm i wonder if 6-6-6 makes that big of a difference...i will run a test at 3.4Ghz in a moment

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Hey Rewindlabs - Like the _Taxi Driver_ avatar!










Just watched it today and it was jaw dropping to say the least...Jodie Foster looked so cute







(Our age is pretty close compared to when the movie was shot...not a perv comment







)

The movie definitely had a great plot twist at the end and it was a real shocker...compared to todays movies where halfway through the movie you can say oh hey didn't i just see this go down in x movie last week or oh wow i see where this is going









I am digging up gems all the time though being the age i am and time i grew up in...i am playing through the Dirty Harry series for the first time ATM...ok ok iv gone way offtopic


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Make sure you have NB @ 2600 Rewindlabs other wise mine might come out ahead.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Make sure you have NB @ 2600 Rewindlabs other wise mine might come out ahead.


Yes i know and i actually don't run 2800Mhz often due to the ridiculous amount of voltage it takes compared to 2600Mhz...you don't even want to know


----------



## Rewindlabs

Sorry to double post but how much of an effect does the CR on your timings you know effect everything?

I am running CR2 atm so should i try to run CR1 if i can?

Also are there any other settings for the memory i should look into? i have so far set 6-6-6-20 by myself but i haven't touched anything else to do with the memory


----------



## cssorkinman

Really like this board, having fun playing with all the settings.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=862927


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Sorry to double post but how much of an effect does the CR on your timings you know effect everything?

I am running CR2 atm so should i try to run CR1 if i can?

Also are there any other settings for the memory i should look into? i have so far set 6-6-6-20 by myself but i haven't touched anything else to do with the memory


yeah if you can run CR1 that would be better/faster other wise I can do a 9-9-9-28 2T run.


----------



## BlackOmega

Well Eclipse looks like I am having more luck than you. So far 2 hours 20 min prime stable @ 1600 with 8-8-8-24-32-1T. I wonder how high I can get this RAM.







It's rated for 1866 @ 8-8-8-24-2T @ 1.9v.
We'll see how it goes. I've got it running @ 3.6GHz (1.5v), 2600 NB (1.4v). Now that I've started using the PHY voltage setting, it seems to have helped a lot.


----------



## mduclow

Here's an Everest run of my memory settings...

I really hope AMD goes triple channel with their next architecture


----------



## dir_d

They wont go tri chan..theres really no use for it in their architecture. They might change by bulldozer but i doubt it since its supposed to be on AM3r2 platform which is supposed to be compatible with reg AM3 boards.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Hmmm i wonder if 6-6-6 makes that big of a difference...i will run a test at 3.4Ghz in a moment

Just watched it today and it was jaw dropping to say the least...Jodie Foster looked so cute







(Our age is pretty close compared to when the movie was shot...not a perv comment







)

The movie definitely had a great plot twist at the end and it was a real shocker...compared to todays movies where halfway through the movie you can say oh hey didn't i just see this go down in x movie last week or oh wow i see where this is going









I am digging up gems all the time though being the age i am and time i grew up in...i am playing through the Dirty Harry series for the first time ATM...ok ok iv gone way offtopic


 I saw AVATAR on Saturday afternon and WOW, WOW, WOW! It was at AMC theater in 3DIMAX!!! It was AMAZING!!!!! Great story and Truely beautiful Picture! I have never seen 3D look so DARN GOOD! James Cameron is Cinematic GENIUS! I SERIOUSLY FELT LIKE I WAS IN THE MOVIE!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Here's an Everest run of my memory settings...

I really hope AMD goes triple channel with their next architecture


 DANG! Nice work!

This is what I've been wokring on for the last couple of Days.... 1 Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 OC.


----------



## Gixbit

So if your ram is unstable, at certain timings how do you make it stable?

And what is the difference between raising CPU VID instead of CPU Voltage in the GD70 bios.

And how high should you raise the VID? Does anyone know where to point me? Don't exactly feel like going on a suicide run.


----------



## bluecraze

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a 4GB set of RAM for this board. What would you guys recommend? Newegg would be a good place. Thanks guys, and happy holidays.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluecraze*


Hey guys, I'm looking to get a 4GB set of RAM for this board. What would you guys recommend? Newegg would be a good place. Thanks guys, and happy holidays.


I'm having very good luck with the OCZ AMD Black Edition (OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK). Overclocked to 1816 Mhz, 8-9-8-24-32-1t, 1.7v.

Marc


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gixbit* 
So if your ram is unstable, at certain timings how do you make it stable?

And what is the difference between raising CPU VID instead of CPU Voltage in the GD70 bios.

And how high should you raise the VID? Does anyone know where to point me? Don't exactly feel like going on a suicide run.

To stabilize your RAM there are a few things you can do. First and foremost make sure the voltage for the sticks is set appropriately, the GD70 tends to undervolt RAM.
Then depending on your NB frequency, adding voltage to the CPU/NB can help.
And after Mastiffman's testing we've concluded that adding CPU PHY voltage also helps to stabilize it.

As for the CPU VID, that's more of a reference point for the board. It tells it what the default voltage is/should be. I believe that would be the equivalent to CPU start up voltage. Also, I've noticed that depending on where it's set to, it changes the "safe" range on the CPU voltage.

So set the CPU VID to 1.30 or 1.35v (stock voltage is up to 1.35v).
And use the CPU voltage to set what you want the actual CPU voltage to be.

On a side note, I've managed to stabilize my RAM @ DDR3 1600 with 7-7-7-21-28-1T timings (2600 NB). So far it's 5.5 hours prime95 stable. (Going to try CAS 6 when I get back from Frankenmuth).

I also messed around slightly with overclocking it last night, got it to 1704MHz. Was somewhat stable, but all of the settings were so....ugly that I just reverted back to 1600 for the time being.

For you guys that have messed around with the CPU PHY voltage, have you noticed that it changes your CPU-NB voltage? I have my CPU/NB voltage set to 1.39 in BIOS yet Everest shows it being 1.42v.


----------



## Gixbit

I might get some of that winter breeze on the go when I have some time off.









Crank up the timings and get the ram stable.

What is a safe overclock for air? Like nothing extreme. Im not really that extreme. I like my components to last now mind you I would love to go bonkers and blow the crap out of my pc just to enjoy the thrills of suicide runs which believe me I would totally do it and did and killed my PSU (I think it was faulty but that just killed it good) But, I just dont have the time or the money when Im trying to save up for school.

My cpu tends to idle at 30C. And its Load at 40-42c. I open the window when its cold out it drops to 18c idle and 30c Load. Hehe. I really wanna get some of this on the go.

Really, I already know what to do Ive done it but, I dont know if I did it right. I assume I did. I was able to get 16 hours on Prime95 large FFT 3.8ghz and 2.2ghz Northbridge. The temps just kept Rising and I was approaching 62C Load. So I turned it off. Mind you that I have reseated the processor like 3 or 4 times since. But, I never Really bothered after that.

Unstable First Attempt
Stable Second Attempt

When I did this I didn't set the timings manually so they went all over the place and even worse than that I didn't turn spread spectrum off. This is my first time overclocking this PC. Ive done video cards and CPUs in the past just never had a machine that was really capable of overclocking like this. Like the kind of obstacles you have with new pcs and overclocking is not the same as I remember it because back in the day overclocking was just new and not as much hype like now.

Also, Please do not ask about the X800XL that think has definitely passed its useful life cycle and all of this overclocking was done on an Antec 500watt EarthWatts PSU.


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluecraze*


Hey guys, I'm looking to get a 4GB set of RAM for this board. What would you guys recommend? Newegg would be a good place. Thanks guys, and happy holidays.


You could try these. They apparently overclock well since their default voltages are ridiculously low.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-321-_-Product


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
You could try these. They apparently overclock well since their default voltages are ridiculously low.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-321-_-Product

"With just 1.5 volts I've had these up to 2100mhz"........... I wish I knew about these before I bought my Ripjaws.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gixbit* 
So if your ram is unstable, at certain timings how do you make it stable?

And what is the difference between raising CPU VID instead of CPU Voltage in the GD70 bios.

And how high should you raise the VID? Does anyone know where to point me? Don't exactly feel like going on a suicide run.

Look at the CPU VID voltage as the CPU's Voltage I.D. Or IDentification.

So if the CPU VOltage is Set to 1.30 you next bump would be 1.40v. So what the CPIVID does, is allow you the .025 steps in between each .1v step. But also gives the CPU Voltage it's base voltage. If that makes sence.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
To stabilize your RAM there are a few things you can do. First and foremost make sure the voltage for the sticks is set appropriately, the GD70 tends to undervolt RAM.
Then depending on your NB frequency, adding voltage to the CPU/NB can help.
And after Mastiffman's testing we've concluded that adding CPU PHY voltage also helps to stabilize it.

As for the CPU VID, that's more of a reference point for the board. It tells it what the default voltage is/should be. I believe that would be the equivalent to CPU start up voltage. Also, I've noticed that depending on where it's set to, it changes the "safe" range on the CPU voltage.

So set the CPU VID to 1.30 or 1.35v (stock voltage is up to 1.35v).
And use the CPU voltage to set what you want the actual CPU voltage to be.

On a side note, I've managed to stabilize my RAM @ DDR3 1600 with 7-7-7-21-28-1T timings (2600 NB). So far it's 5.5 hours prime95 stable. (Going to try CAS 6 when I get back from Frankenmuth).

I also messed around slightly with overclocking it last night, got it to 1704MHz. Was somewhat stable, but all of the settings were so....ugly that I just reverted back to 1600 for the time being.

*For you guys that have messed around with the CPU PHY voltage, have you noticed that it changes your CPU-NB voltage? I have my CPU/NB voltage set to 1.39 in BIOS yet Everest shows it being 1.42v*.

Yes.

EDIT:

Quote:

"With just 1.5 volts I've had these up to 2100mhz"...........
not on an AMD System....


----------



## hybridfury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hybridfury* 
Should I make any changes to the tRFC0, tRFC1, tRFC2 and tRFC3 settings in the bios? My memory has manufacturer timings of 7-7-7-20 @1.9v. In memory Z it displays 7-7-7-20-59-8-4-4-4 with 59 being the the DRAM TRFC. That 59 seems high to me, should it be this high? In windows in cpu-z my timings show as 7-7-7-20-27 in 1T mode. Originally it was showing as 7-7-7-20-40something in 1T mode until I manually changed the tRC to 27.

Edit: I'm not trying to OC, I'm just trying to get the most out of the RAM that it actually advertises.

Still looking for some insight/answers to my above quoted post from about 6 or 7 pages back please.


----------



## NCspecV81

hey guys i got the Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 today. So far so good. I like the bios of the MSI way better. Overclocking I won't know until I actually get this cpu under some cold.

However, check the pic for megahalem results


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hybridfury*


Still looking for some insight/answers to my above quoted post from about 6 or 7 pages back please.


 2 things here.

1. tRC = Row Cycle Time that Should be calculated to be At Least the sum of (tRC= CL +tRAS). So 27 is fine. Your tRAS technically should be 21 (tRAS = CL+ tRCD+ tRP) I.E. 7-7-7-21-28-1T

2. tRFC= Row Refresh Cycle Time. 59CLKS is about 110ns I have found that manually setting tRFC to 160ns on all four Dimm slots (0,1,2 &3) at 1600mhz+ is best (Although increasing this to the other MSI BIOS options of 300ns or 350ns can prove to increase stability BUT at the cost of being a bit slower. I would leave this @ "auto" if under 1600Mhz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


hey guys i got the Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 today. So far so good. I like the bios of the MSI way better. Overclocking I won't know until I actually get this cpu under some cold.

However, check the pic for megahalem results











 Nice! So @ 4200mhz @ 1.584vcore you max load temp was 48*C? That's pretty sweet! How would prime95 compare, similair?


----------



## Markisa

I need help, please. My voltages in my BIOS appear to be locked and I ran through the entire BIOS and could not find a option to unlock them. The numbers are grayed out and no keys will change them. I had BIOS version 1.3 (out of the box) so I flashed to I believe 1.7 (latest on the site) and still no control over voltages. I see in the FAQ the author mearly explains key presses to change voltages, has anyone else had locked voltages? Key presses don't change them.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


However, check the pic for megahalem results


Dayum....i want to buy that CPU of yours NCspec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


I need help, please. My voltages in my BIOS appear to be locked and I ran through the entire BIOS and could not find a option to unlock them. The numbers are grayed out and no keys will change them. I had BIOS version 1.3 (out of the box) so I flashed to I believe 1.7 (latest on the site) and still no control over voltages. I see in the FAQ the author mearly explains key presses to change voltages, has anyone else had locked voltages? Key presses don't change them.


You are pressing the +/- keys or using Page up or Page down keys when trying to change the voltage?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


I need help, please. My voltages in my BIOS appear to be locked and I ran through the entire BIOS and could not find a option to unlock them. The numbers are grayed out and no keys will change them. I had BIOS version 1.3 (out of the box) so I flashed to I believe 1.7 (latest on the site) and still no control over voltages. I see in the FAQ the author mearly explains key presses to change voltages, has anyone else had locked voltages? Key presses don't change them.


 Use the actual KEYPAD's -/+ keys to change the voltages and pretty much everything else. The Arrows nxt to the Keypad section are for navigation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Dayum....i want to buy that CPU


 Hey rewind,

Have you tried working down those CPU Volts yet? If so, any luck?


----------



## hybridfury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


2 things here.

1. tRC = Row Cycle Time that Should be calculated to be At Least the sum of (tRC= CL +tRAS). So 27 is fine. Your tRAS technically should be 21 (tRAS = CL+ tRCD+ tRP) I.E. 7-7-7-21-28-1T

2. tRFC= Row Refresh Cycle Time. 59CLKS is about 110ns I have found that manually setting tRFC to 160ns on all four Dimm slots (0,1,2 &3) at 1600mhz+ is best (Although increasing this to the other MSI BIOS options of 300ns or 350ns can prove to increase stability BUT at the cost of being a bit slower. I would leave this @ "auto" if under 1600Mhz.

Nice! So @ 4200mhz @ 1.584vcore you max load temp was 48*C? That's pretty sweet! How would prime95 compare, similair?


Cool, thanks for the feedback. I thought my tRAS should be at 21, but it's documented per the manufacturer at 7-7-7-20:

http://www.patriotmem.com/products/d...&id=840&type=1

Ok so for the tRFC It was on auto, but I have had it on 90ns and had no problems, I'll up it and see how it works that way.

One last question, why in the advanced dram config in bios are there 2 sets of options for everything? Like tRFC0,1,2, and 3 are listed twice the same as all the other settings. They are all listed in a row then again.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


hey guys i got the Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 today. So far so good. I like the bios of the MSI way better. Overclocking I won't know until I actually get this cpu under some cold.

However, check the pic for megahalem results











Very nice what fans do you have on your mega?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hey rewind,

Have you tried working down those CPU Volts yet? If so, any luck?

Nah i have worked every way i can at them...raising CPU-NB to compensate or dropping my NB clock to help etc...i may end up dropping down to 3.7Ghz come summer and see where that leaves me on voltage

I still haven't hit 50C since i have been running this voltage


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hybridfury* 
Cool, thanks for the feedback. I thought my tRAS should be at 21, but it's documented per the manufacturer at 7-7-7-20:

http://www.patriotmem.com/products/d...&id=840&type=1

Ok so for the tRFC It was on auto, but I have had it on 90ns and had no problems, I'll up it and see how it works that way.

One last question, why in the advanced dram config in bios are there 2 sets of options for everything? Like tRFC0,1,2, and 3 are listed twice the same as all the other settings. They are all listed in a row then again.

You could leave it on auto if you wanted to. That way you wouldn't even have to worry about it. It's up to you either way.

At the top you should see something called "DCT mode" if that's set to "Both" (And you are in "Unganged mode"), then it gives you the ability to change both channels DCT0 and DCT1 seperately for stability purposes. But for some reason they both stay set to whatever DCT0 is set to. At least in my BIOS. IDK, they used to but that before I switched BIOS. So maybe it's changed but I didn't see that in any of the Changes for this Version of BIOS that I'm running.

Quote:

Nah i have worked every way i can at them...raising CPU-NB to compensate or dropping my NB clock to help etc...i may end up dropping down to 3.7Ghz come summer and see where that leaves me on voltage

I still haven't hit 50C since i have been running this voltage
*EDIT*: Have you tied using the CPU PLL Voltage or the ACC to stabilize a frequency without having to raise the voltage?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Hi guys, Chopx again

Quick question, while playing Dragon Age Origins my game will Freeze, but all I have to do is alt tab out, tab back in and it will fix its self.

I turned my PCI-E volts up.. I think they were at 1.1volts

What should I be putting in bios to help the random lock ups?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

The overclock program that came with my board says my cpu temp is 41 cpuid says its 37c which one do I believe. and any suggestions on a better cpu cooler besides the crappy zaleman cnps10x extream I have on it


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
The overclock program that came with my board says my cpu temp is 41 cpuid says its 37c which one do I believe. and any suggestions on a better cpu cooler besides the crappy zaleman cnps10x extream I have on it

Use Coretemp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
*EDIT*: Have you tied using the CPU PLL Voltage or the ACC to stabilize a frequency without having to raise the voltage?

ACC hasn't helped...how do i use CPU PLL?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hi guys, Chopx again

Quick question, while playing Dragon Age Origins my game will Freeze, but all I have to do is alt tab out, tab back in and it will fix its self.

I turned my PCI-E volts up.. I think they were at 1.1volts

What should I be putting in bios to help the random lock ups?

I haven't seen ANY problems stem from the PCI-E voltage and i would be afraid of screwing with it...i wouldn't if i where you

Is anything else giving you trouble?

Have you patched dragon age? is your GPU overheating? what are ALL of your GPU temps?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hi guys, Chopx again

Quick question, while playing Dragon Age Origins my game will Freeze, but all I have to do is alt tab out, tab back in and it will fix its self.

I turned my PCI-E volts up.. I think they were at 1.1volts

What should I be putting in bios to help the random lock ups?

I would think about a patch or hop on their forums or any Game related ones and probe around for some info. It may not even be Hardware related. If other game srun fine I would consider it to be software. Just a thought.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
The overclock program that came with my board says my cpu temp is 41 cpuid says its 37c which one do I believe. and any suggestions on a better cpu cooler besides the crappy zaleman cnps10x extream I have on it

Typically the higher temp is the CPU surrounding socket temp. (ambients)? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Use Coretemp

*ACC hasn't helped...how do i use CPU PLL?*

I haven't seen ANY problems stem from the PCI-E voltage and i would be afraid of screwing with it...i wouldn't if i where you

Is anything else giving you trouble?

Have you patched dragon age? is your GPU overheating? what are ALL of your GPU temps?

Phyase Lock Loop will add voltage to the Frequency signal to stablize it. I'm not sure that there is a specific formula for it's use or anything. it's more a test and tune type of deal. I found that 2.59v is a good place to start with Freq's below 4ghz. Just move one step at a time and retest. Don't move anything else. Start by moving up one step. Reboot and test. Keep going in either direction until you get the longest prime run and then if all else fails, bump the CPUv one step...

Hope that hepls!


----------



## predcon

I tried setting the core multiplier to 20 and running just like that, but even though I could load the BIOS, and get to the Windows login screen, after I entered my password and the OS starts to load, it crashes and resets. What's going on?


----------



## Gixbit

Well if you just set the core multiplier without offsetting the right voltages for the CPU and whatever else. Its going to crash and if you haven't offset the voltages at all Im surprised your PC made it that far before it crashed.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
I tried setting the core multiplier to 20 and running just like that, but even though I could load the BIOS, and get to the Windows login screen, after I entered my password and the OS starts to load, it crashes and resets. What's going on?

Unstable OC...my Sempron 140 did something very similar after i unlocked it....i assume it was given to much to think about as the OS started to load


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
I tried setting the core multiplier to 20 and running just like that, but even though I could load the BIOS, and get to the Windows login screen, after I entered my password and the OS starts to load, it crashes and resets. What's going on?

Well, Id be the worst one to talk to about voltages after all its still a new concept to me however, generally what everyone here seems to recommend is to try to step things up one thing at a time. So the first is to see how far your pc will go without any adjustments then you tweak it up to where you want. My processor tends to go to 3.6ghz without any voltage adjustments and it fares quite well.


----------



## predcon

The option to change the voltage is greyed out and set to Auto


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
The option to change the voltage is greyed out and set to Auto

Use the directional keys and highlight a voltage/clocking...change it with either Page Up or Page Down OR +/- keys


----------



## predcon

I can't change it. It won't let me.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Err what bios version are you running?


----------



## predcon

v1.7


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


v1.7


Select one of the voltages by moving to that with the arrow keys, when you are on one (say CPU volts) then press the "+" or "-" keys on the number pad, I guess the page-up and page-down keys also work, but I've always used the "+", "-" keys.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Select one of the voltages by moving to that with the arrow keys, when you are on one (say CPU volts) then press the "+" or "-" keys on the number pad, I guess the page-up and page-down keys also work, but I've always used the "+", "-" keys.

Marc


I just told him that as well and thats where he responded with "I can't change it. It won't let me."







i wonder what the problem could be

Oh and yes the page-up and page-down key selection works as well...its more natural to hit so its what i have always used


----------



## Gixbit

Press Enter work for the voltages? No? Thats the ram menu only is it?

Either way, nobody get mad at me here but...

A story once told to me is easily related here.

"Sir, Is the power cord connected to the outlet."
"No, Why won't it turn on?"
"Sir, I want you to take your pc and return it to where you bought it Please and get your money back."

Just saying that this sort of applies. I mean, Try another keyboard if all else fails but, the bios tells you how to change options and if you can't find your +/- and Page up and down key maybe you should leave it alone







Just a thought! Of course it could be something completely ridiculous.


----------



## Gixbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


I can't change it. It won't let me.


Maybe its afraid of you!









Sorry, I can't really live that down. Thats actually funny that a performance board will not -let- you change the voltages.

Like, How is that possible I've never heard of this being possible! Like I can see a brand PC being all, NO OVERCLOCK 4 U! Because brand PCs suck and they should be thrown into a big pit and burned together and then have a shopping mall built over them but, this board is the gear and if you can't change the voltages you can always give it to me and I can change them for you!


----------



## cssorkinman

My GD-70 did the same thing to me when I first got it.... it locked the voltage settings to " auto". I downloaded AMD's overdrive and fiddled with things a bit, and then during a subsequent boot it showed a 1.65 volt value for the ram setting in bios. It was only after that happened that i could use the +/- keys to change the value to the 1.9 Volts my ram was rated for. Prior to that i could barely boot up at a 1333 mhz on the ram. Now i get very close to the 1800 mhz it is rated at. 
Also i believe you have to use the keys on the number pad..... not at the top of the keyboard to adjust the voltages.... correct? ( its been a while since i messed with it )


----------



## Gixbit

Maybe his numlock is off! Who knows why that would matter? But, Hey Im up for any explanation as to why that happens. Maybe this board is telepathic like. "You can only overclock if you reeeeeeeeally want to!!!" Please don't feed me xD.


----------



## mduclow

Question for you all:

I need to put a waterblock on my NB, with the two 4890's, RAM @ 1800Mhz and NB @ 2.7Ghz, it's idling between 58c-61c. Ambient is between 64-69f (16-19c). I already have the AMD stock cooler fan (for the 965) blowing directly on it, still 58-61c.

But, this board has an "all-in-one" heatsink cooler for the SB, NB and Mosfets. Here comes the question...









What options are available for handling this? I know what waterblock I'm (probably) going to use, but what do I do about the SB and Mosfets?

Hope someone has a solution for this, I haven't done a lot of research yet!

Marc


----------



## predcon

I've pressed every button on my keyboard, and I couldn't get the thing to change.

you know what? overclocking is way over my head anyway. I'll just have to be content with stock values.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
I've pressed every button on my keyboard, and I couldn't get the thing to change.

you know what? overclocking is way over my head anyway. I'll just have to be content with stock values.

Honestly you picked a really advanced board to try to overclock on your 1st time around. I still dont have alot of the settings down, i know what they "might" do but i dont know what voltages and what combo of settings to use for certain stability like DDR-PHY and CPU-NB at what voltage makes the CPU-NB stable??????


----------



## predcon

that's just it, there are a lot of setting I shouldn't need to fiddle with, just a certain few. I know that if I crank up the FSB to 228 and leave the CPU at x17, I can get at least 3.8GHz~ out of it. Which means that if I nidge (that's less than a "nudge") the Core Multiplier to x17.5 I can achieve 3990MHz, Which is Just Perfect. The Problem is getting Windows to boot up. Say I did figure out how to change voltages. What would be the best choice?

The reason I ask here is because I'd really rather know from someone else who's done it successfully than try it myself and burn out the only CPU I've got. I'm on a really tight budget and can't afford another one.

The VID as it stands now is 1.4250v. How much do I need to step it up to keep it in sync with an FSB value of 228 and a Core Multiplier Value of x17.5? Are there _any_ other settings I need to be aware of that might prohibit my ultimate goal, like Cool 'n Quiet or Spread Spectrum? Do I leave the HT-Link or whatever it is alone?


----------



## cssorkinman

I think the easiest way to get things figured out is to download AMD's overdrive program and fiddle with the settings there. Just be sure to make small adjustments , check for stability and watch your temps. Once you find a stable and thermally acceptable overclock with overdrive , you can put those settings in the bios . This board has up to 4 "presets" you can program into the bios for all your settings - darn handy!
Also there is a setting in bios that throttles back the FSB by 20 % until the os is fully initialised.
My 965 needs a minimum 1.488 volts to run @ 4 Ghz . Heat is a problem at that speed as i only have a stock HSF.
I have gotten it to 4.2 ghz using 1.52 volts but it was not even stable enough to validate on cpu-z
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
that's just it, there are a lot of setting I shouldn't need to fiddle with, just a certain few. I know that if I crank up the FSB to 228 and leave the CPU at x17, I can get at least 3.8GHz~ out of it. Which means that if I nidge (that's less than a "nudge") the Core Multiplier to x17.5 I can achieve 3990MHz, Which is Just Perfect. The Problem is getting Windows to boot up. Say I did figure out how to change voltages. What would be the best choice?

The reason I ask here is because I'd really rather know from someone else who's done it successfully than try it myself and burn out the only CPU I've got. I'm on a really tight budget and can't afford another one.

The VID as it stands now is 1.4250v. How much do I need to step it up to keep it in sync with an FSB value of 228 and a Core Multiplier Value of x17.5? Are there _any_ other settings I need to be aware of that might prohibit my ultimate goal, like Cool 'n Quiet or Spread Spectrum? Do I leave the HT-Link or whatever it is alone?

I wouldnt mess with the VIDs id mess with the straight voltages...Leave the HT-Link at 1800 to 2000, CnQ dosent matter but id turn it off till you have a steady clock its just easier. Spread Spectrum is for high FSB it regulates the frequencies make sure they dont fluctuate but ive never seen anyone really use it.


----------



## mduclow

Try this guys.

How to overclock the Ph II's, quick and dirty guide:

On our board (790FX GD70), the first two voltage options should not go over the stock voltage for your chip and NB. For a C2 965 this would be 1.425 for the CPU and 1.3125 for the CPU-NB (the first two options). The second two (#3 & 4) are for adjusting above stock voltages. So if we say increase the CPU volts to 1.475, set the first to 1.425 (965 C2 chip), the second can stay on auto (not o/c'ing the NB in this example), the third to 1.475 and the forth to auto. Got it? If we say increase the CPU-NB volts to 1.35, then the first is auto, second 1.3125, third auto, and forth 1.35. Make sense?

Temps should never go over 62c (ultimately keep them under 55c under full load), CPU volts shouldn't go over 1.55v, CPU-NB 1.55v, and NB core 1.42v~. Temps can limit an overclock, as well as how many volts you can increase to.

When running a RAID array (any), or multiple disks, the SB volts like to be around 1.25v. Running multiple gpu's? Try increasing the NB PCI-e volts to 1.25-1.3v. Ram stable, but feels weak? Try adding in some CPU DDR PHY volts (Mastiffman taught us this one).

Isolate the components and test them individually. Start by lowering everything to stock, and run your RAM @ 1066 8-8-8-24 (underclocked). Unlock your cores (if a x2 or x3 you're unlocking), raise your CPU volts two 'clicks' (only if unlocking cores, otherwise leave on auto) and then run IntelBurn high pass for 20 runs (takes about 20mins). If it passes that, then you are about 95% sure it's stable, good enough for now.

Raise the speed a little, stress test it, if it fails, raise the volts 2 'clicks/notches', and stress test again. Repeat. Once you have the high clock for the CPU, go to the RAM, and work on that. Lower the CPU back to stock (unlocked) @ your stable voltages, etc... and work the RAM to where you want to go.

The best way I have found was to leave the timings on auto and work the speed (Mhz) up. Once you find the high clock for the RAM, then start lowering the timings slowly. Lower the timings by taking (for example) 8-8-8-24 down to 7-8-8-24, test, then 7-8-7-24, test, then 7-7-7-24, test, then 7-7-7-21. While testing you can do a quick IntelBurn, you can run 10 passes of it until you get to the high clock/low timings for it, then be sure to run 20 passes (I've had it pass 10, but fail 20, not yet stable).

After that, work on the NB in the same way as the CPU. The NB will add a lot of performance to the system and will greatly increase the Memory speeds and latencies. Clock it and test it as you did with the other components.

Once you know your high clocks for the CPU, RAM and NB, then you can set those settings and try running IntelBurn for 20 runs on high settings. The components may need some tweaking with voltages, etc... to all run together at their high clocks, but you should be pretty close with it at this point.

Pay special attention to the RAM when doing your overall system clock, it is usually the point of instability in a lot of systems that should otherwise be stable. Lower RAM speeds and tighter timings can work well for the AMD platforms.

Once you have the system passing IntelBurn high for 20 passes, then go ahead and run an overnight Prime95 Blend test. If this passes, then you are stable, and should be able to run anything you want at the set clocks.

Good luck, and be sure to stress test along the way, and then when you set all clocks, this last one is the most important.

Marc


----------



## ricky0456

Hi all ive been watching this thread and had a go my self @ overclocking my set up!! this is where im @ and if i go above 4ghz even with more power it has none off it so it end of the road for me but im happy with it







big rep for this form/thread its a wealth of info. ++++ to msi for 790fx its a great mobo one off the best ive ever had temps were 41max on cores while 100% load, N/B was 35max + its winter here in scotland and computer sits in the hall where its cold.http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902780


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice Guide MDUCLOW!!!!

Nice overclock Ricky! Looks good!

AND FINALLY!!!!!!!

Found out exactly WHAT causes the Hypertransport Sync Flood Error!!!!

It's the CPU itself. Which I guess makes complete Sense being that the HT is ON the Darn thing!

Anyway, Scenarios that Can produce the HT Sync Flood Error.

1. To high of an OC without the ample amount of CPU volts.
2. Plain, not enough CPU Volts at any speed.
3. Possible Bad power supply.
4. Motherboard with very high amount of VDroop which ultimately leads back to "Not Enough CPU Volts". This will reveal itself with a load on the CPU. Maybe not during typical use. Could just be that the motherboard has CPU power providing issues as well (Good power from PSU but motherboard wastes the power before reaching the CPU).

Hope that this helps someone out!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Phyase Lock Loop will add voltage to the Frequency signal to stablize it. I'm not sure that there is a specific formula for it's use or anything. it's more a test and tune type of deal. I found that 2.59v is a good place to start with Freq's below 4ghz. Just move one step at a time and retest. Don't move anything else. Start by moving up one step. Reboot and test. Keep going in either direction until you get the longest prime run and then if all else fails, bump the CPUv one step...

Hope that hepls!

Hmmm i have never seen this little dial mentioned

So far i am around 1.55V on the core now and thats 1.56V idle and 1.544V load

I am running 2.65V through the PLL...i just selected this number randomly so it can probably go lower

Now how does this effect CPU temps compared to just upping the core voltage?

My highest load temp usually evens out to being 45C and under...its higher ATM due to my CPU fan spinning down and up as the GD70 is only running the CPU HSF at 37% and when the CPU surpasses 45C the fan spins up to 50-60% fan speed so the core drops below 45C and the process repeasts itself

It's still better than 100% fan speed from this kaze

Here is the Linx progress so far...i am surprised it hasn't crashed...i wonder if this will help with my core clock issues

I am going to start increasing my core clock and see what happens


----------



## dir_d

Got [email protected] stable with 2.1v, it kept bluescreening after 2 hours of prime95 blend but i put a fan on the ram and that cleared that up now its stable.
Attachment 134374


----------



## NCspecV81

Gd-70 bios > 790fxta-ud5


----------



## dir_d

Poor NCspec...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Hmmm i have never seen this little dial mentioned

So far i am around 1.55V on the core now and thats 1.56V idle and 1.544V load

I am running 2.65V through the PLL...i just selected this number randomly so it can probably go lower

Now how does this effect CPU temps compared to just upping the core voltage?

My highest load temp usually evens out to being 45C and under...its higher ATM due to my CPU fan spinning down and up as the GD70 is only running the CPU HSF at 37% and when the CPU surpasses 45C the fan spins up to 50-60% fan speed so the core drops below 45C and the process repeasts itself

It's still better than 100% fan speed from this kaze

Here is the Linx progress so far...i am surprised it hasn't crashed...i wonder if this will help with my core clock issues

I am going to start increasing my core clock and see what happens


 Cool. Looks like you could trying to getting a bit of COoling on your NB Chipset/ Mosfet HS. Did you say that you have a fan on it? The Stock AMD Phenom Fans work great!

Here is whjat mine looks like as to where I have it mounted. It's an older pics so things look different now.







I painted the whole inside of my case black and have bifferent Components and less wires.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Got [email protected] stable with 2.1v, it kept bluescreening after 2 hours of prime95 blend but i put a fan on the ram and that cleared that up now its stable.
Attachment 134374


 Have you tried Ganged mode? Or the Blue slots yet?

Read THIS Conversation that I found today on Ganged or Unganged. You might find it interesting... Lots of good info. Pay special attention to the user "M_S". You can tell the he knows his stuff.

I have been using my Blue Dimm Slots for a wihle now with good results...


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Cool. Looks like you could trying to getting a bit of COoling on your NB Chipset/ Mosfet HS. Did you say that you have a fan on it? The Stock AMD Phenom Fans work great!

Here is whjat mine looks like as to where I have it mounted. It's an older pics so things look different now.







I painted the whole inside of my case black and have bifferent Components and less wires.









Have you tried Ganged mode? Or the Blue slots yet?

Read THIS Conversation that I found today on Ganged or Unganged. You might find it interesting... Lots of good info. Pay special attention to the user "M_S". You can tell the he knows his stuff.

I have been using my Blue Dimm Slots for a wihle now with good results...


I havent ran ganged yet and i will read that thread...I am using the blue slots though


----------



## Markisa

SLI works on this board, right? Some say it don't but I'm fairly certain it would. Someone solve this mind debate for me please.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Gd-70 bios > 790fxta-ud5


 Okay so you're saying that the MSI GD70's BIOS are "Greater Than" than the Giga's? LOL

Or that you switched?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Poor NCspec...


 Fill me in here brother...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I havent ran ganged yet and i will read that thread...I am using the blue slots though


 Yeah it's quick read but very informative.

Summary.....

Unganged vs. Ganged.

Unganged- Better for Multithreaded apps. Not as stable being that the two DCT Channels have to be accessed at the same time which can cause timings issues, especially at HIGHER Speeds.

Ganged- Better for single threaded apps. More stable being that both DCT's are looked at as one and thus access is smoother being that it's setup as more of an auto state instead of having to be adjusted.... through timings and Strengths...

Do me a favor and Run the Everest Memcache bench at your currect settings. Then switch to ganged and rerun the Memcache bench again and tell me what you see different... It's nuts!!!

P.S. did you see my testing results for the HTSF Error testing? If not, it's totally due to low vaoltage for the PROCESSOR frequency....

Oh yeah and I'm running my NB Sable @ 3Ghz @ 1.40v in BIOS, 1.43v in Everest and 1.44v with a full load!

Prime95 Blend Stable.


----------



## mav2000

No it will not.....there is a hack, but i dont think its still running well enuf to be available.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


SLI works on this board, right? Some say it don't but I'm fairly certain it would. Someone solve this mind debate for me please.


 Sorry for the Dubs everyone!

Yes it does work.

"hint":

Talk to Ecpliseaudio4


----------



## predcon

I am going to try the following values on the BIOS Cell Menu, if no one objects.

FSB: 228
CPU: x17.5
CPU Voltage: 1.48v (1.4250v is stock)

Is there ANYTHING ELSE I need to worry about to keep it in sync?


----------



## Mastiffman

Maybe the CPU PLL (Phase Lock Loop) Voltage. That's some thing that you can try once you aaaalmost got the Frequency Prime 95 stable. Lets say if one core is failing, try it then. Like I said a few posts back, IF you get the Hypertransport sync flood error, either back down the Speed via the Multi or the HT bus (the 228 down to 225 or even 220) or increase the voltage and then rerun prime95 to see if that was enough to get rid of the HTSF error.... Let us know.


----------



## Waterox

guys how to I overclock my video card on this board? sorry for the nab question







. Where do I bump up the voltage for the video card? I see 2 PCI-E voltage.

It's weird I can only run my system tested stabilized at 3.8ghz, 200HT, 2800FSB but when I crank up either the CPU or the or the FSB further my system got froze and restarted during Prime95 testing. I tried bumping up 1.425v for CPU and bump to 1.45v for CPU-NB voltage, but not working so well.

I tightened my Obsidian ram from 9-9-9-24 to 7-7-7-20. Maybe that's the problem?! I need to loosen the rams up maybe and test with higher speed? Which one is better gaming performance wise though? higher CPU speed with loose rams or 3.8ghz with tighten rams speed?

Help me with overclocking my video card.







What's the max GPU and memory speed this card can get with its air cooling?

thanks


----------



## NCspecV81

I really want another one of these boards!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I really want another one of these boards!


I thought the Gigabyte 790FXT was supposed to be one of the best o/c'ing boards.

Do you have some wild clocks to show us yet, NC?

Marc


----------



## predcon

OK! I've got it into windows, now, next newb question, what is Prime95 and what do I do with it?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


OK! I've got it into windows, now, next newb question, what is Prime95 and what do I do with it?


Prime95 is a stressing program. We use it to stress test our overclocks to make sure they are stable. If you overclock your system it could boot into Windows without problems, but then might crash/reboot/freeze when running programs/games. This means it isn't stable.

To avoid this we test the system with a stress testing program after setting an overclock. This puts a very heavy load (heavier than you could running games and programs) on the system (CPU, NB and Memory) and tests to see if it is stable enough to run. If it passes the stress test, than we assume it is stable enough to run whatever we want on our system. If it fails, it either needs adjustments (higher volts) or it needs to be reduced to a lower speed.

The general rule of thumb is to run Prime95 *Blend* for at least 3 hours. This allows the program to stress everything (CPU, Memory Controller "IMC", and RAM) fully and be sure it is not going to fail with normal use if it passed.

Marc


----------



## predcon

Here's the CPU-Z validation I've got for my current settings. It runs a cool 33 under idle strain. Tell me what I should do with Prime95 when I download it. Is it better than the tests run by OCCT?

Do I run Blend, Large FFTs, or Small FFTs?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=903763


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I thought the Gigabyte 790FXT was supposed to be one of the best o/c'ing boards.

Do you have some wild clocks to show us yet, NC?

Marc


Well the bios is immature and the only other recent, non-release bios I have doesn't allow very cold temperatures and doesn't work with AOD at all.

Nothing too wild though, pretty tame @ 6.3Ghz. Only had 30 minutes to work with it under some cold so didn't get to do anything really other than a quick, crappy cpuz capture and some lame 30k 3dmark06 run.

Some info -

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ud5-sata6.html


----------



## predcon

Ok, first prime95 Blend test didn't work, so I upped the CPU VDD and CPU Voltage. I saw TRON, I know how important power is to Sark.

[EDIT]
Alright, so I've got it to load the BIOS, got it to Boot up Windows, and I can run prime95 for 30 seconds. At least I'm on the right track now. I'll bet I'm limited by my memory which has a max frequency of 1333MHz


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
Ok, first prime95 Blend test didn't work, so I upped the CPU VDD and CPU Voltage. I saw TRON, I know how important power is to Sark.

[EDIT]
Alright, so I've got it to load the BIOS, got it to Boot up Windows, and I can run prime95 for 30 seconds. At least I'm on the right track now. I'll bet I'm limited by my memory which has a max frequency of 1333MHz

You're guessing. This is why it is helpful to overclock and stress test each component individually. Then if it fails, you know what is failing, and what voltages to adjust.

By keeping everything stock first and testing, you know that the stock speeds are stable. Then you can leave them and adjust only one thing, like the CPU, or NB, or the RAM.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
guys how to I overclock my video card on this board? sorry for the nab question







. Where do I bump up the voltage for the video card? I see 2 PCI-E voltage.

It's weird I can only run my system tested stabilized at 3.8ghz, 200HT, 2800FSB but when I crank up either the CPU or the or the FSB further my system got froze and restarted during Prime95 testing. I tried bumping up 1.425v for CPU and bump to 1.45v for CPU-NB voltage, but not working so well.

I tightened my Obsidian ram from 9-9-9-24 to 7-7-7-20. Maybe that's the problem?! I need to loosen the rams up maybe and test with higher speed? Which one is better gaming performance wise though? higher CPU speed with loose rams or 3.8ghz with tighten rams speed?

Help me with overclocking my video card.







What's the max GPU and memory speed this card can get with its air cooling?

thanks

Well you could OC the GFX card by using MSI afterburner and AMD GPU Tool. The PCIe adjustments in the BIOS are more for CFire, TFire and QFire setups from what I know.

It is also possible to change the PCIe frequency in the BIOS from 100MHz all the way to 150MHz. Those are the Possibilities but I wouldn't recommend that being that I don't have much experience that field, YET!?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I really want another one of these boards!

You know, I read up on the Gigabyte board and it seems Pretty strudy, structurally. I like the way that the MSI looks the most, then the Asus. The gigabyte just looks kind of Girlie in my opinon but that doesn't relaly mean anything... Looks will Always come in second place to Functionality.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
Ok, first prime95 Blend test didn't work, so I upped the CPU VDD and CPU Voltage. I saw TRON, I know how important power is to Sark.

[EDIT]
Alright, so I've got it to load the BIOS, got it to Boot up Windows, and I can run prime95 for 30 seconds. At least I'm on the right track now. I'll bet I'm limited by my memory which has a max frequency of 1333MHz

So, if you're trying to run your Ram at 1333Mhz. 7-7-7-21-28-1T should work just fine. BUT if it's low voltage, you may want to bump the Dram voltage slightly to stablize it.

Side note: You shouldn't need to take you CPU-NB Voltage past 1.3 for 2800Mhz to become stable. My CPU-NB is Stable @ 3000Mhz with only 1.40 in BIOS and 1.43v in everest. 1.44 in everest during full load (Prime95 Blend test). BUT, every system is different.

Are you running the Blue slots?


----------



## predcon

you mean the DIMM 3 and 4 slots? no, why?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

Yeah it's quick read but very informative.

Summary.....

Unganged vs. Ganged.

Unganged- Better for Multithreaded apps. Not as stable being that the two DCT Channels have to be accessed at the same time which can cause timings issues, especially at HIGHER Speeds.

Ganged- Better for single threaded apps. More stable being that both DCT's are looked at as one and thus access is smoother being that it's setup as more of an auto state instead of having to be adjusted.... through timings and Strengths...

Do me a favor and Run the Everest Memcache bench at your currect settings. Then switch to ganged and rerun the Memcache bench again and tell me what you see different... It's nuts!!!

P.S. did you see my testing results for the HTSF Error testing? If not, it's totally due to low vaoltage for the PROCESSOR frequency....

Oh yeah and I'm running my NB Sable @ 3Ghz @ 1.40v in BIOS, 1.43v in Everest and 1.44v with a full load!

Prime95 Blend Stable.

Ill try the ganged but i play alotta multi threaded games...Im glad you got 3Ghz NB stable that was defiantly something i couldnt do prime95 blend always failed in the 1st 2 minutes. [email protected] is supposed to be faster than [email protected] but its not in everest but i think thats do to the 1333 bandwidth vs 1600 but i benches 5-6-5-24 is faster.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
It is also possible to change the PCIe frequency in the BIOS from 100MHz all the way to 150MHz. Those are the Possibilities but I wouldn't recommend that being that I don't have much experience that field, YET!?










You shouldn't touch the PCIE frequency unless you know what you are risking...that can do damage to your HDD's and more

*On to something important*

What is everyones opinion on NB speeds?

I keep hearing that it actually will have little to no effect since a run of the mill HDD will just bottleneck a fast NB...so it really gives limited to no gain when you OC it


----------



## cssorkinman

I have upped the pci express freq from 100 to 110 using AMD's Overdrive but thats as high as i dared to go. If i remember correctly it made a little less than a 10% gain in my 3d 06 score. I only did that while benching , normally its set to 100. I really don't know what the risk was to my equipment but at the 110 setting i got some artifacts etc, so thats where i stopped.
I used the program AFTERBURNER to OC my ati 5770 and nvidia's NTUNE to tweak my 9800 gtx +.

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
You shouldn't touch the PCIE frequency unless you know what you are risking...that can do damage to your HDD's and more

*On to something important*

What is everyones opinion on NB speeds?

I keep hearing that it actually will have little to no effect since a run of the mill HDD will just bottleneck a fast NB...so it really gives limited to no gain when you OC it

You talking about CPU-NB? minimum CPU-NB should be 2600. It helps alot with information between the GPU-RAM-CPU. Thats where the CPU-NB really helps dont worry about hdd speeds thats what RAM and caches are for.


----------



## mduclow

FYI - In regards to my question to MSI Tech Support about the max safe temps on the NB (790FX chipset) on the 790FX GD70.

-- Posted with permission of the original sender/author --
*

80 degrees C is the Max temp for this north bridge.

Sincerely,
Gregory L.

Technical Support Engineer
Technical Support Division
MSI Computer Corp.
http://www.msicomputer.com

The Expert In Dual-Core Platform!

-----------------------------
*

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok guys I have added some new stuff to the OP.
Thanks to mduclow and mastiffman!









I dont remember who it was but you can run SLI on this board or any other PM me for details.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *predcon* 
you mean the DIMM 3 and 4 slots? no, why?

Because with the higher speed that these systems run, you can actually gain more stability so to speak with the longer traces.

Read THIS and pay close attention to what M_S has to say....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Ill try the ganged but i play alotta multi threaded games...Im glad you got 3Ghz NB stable that was defiantly something i couldnt do prime95 blend always failed in the 1st 2 minutes. [email protected] is supposed to be faster than [email protected] but its not in everest but i think thats do to the 1333 bandwidth vs 1600 but i benches 5-6-5-24 is faster.

That's really wat it comes down to is what you do with your PC and what the "real world" performance is like.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
You shouldn't touch the PCIE frequency unless you know what you are risking...that can do damage to your HDD's and more

*On to something important*

What is everyones opinion on NB speeds?

I keep hearing that it actually will have little to no effect since a run of the mill HDD will just bottleneck a fast NB...so it really gives limited to no gain when you OC it

Rewind I was only giving a suggestion to the fellow...









I saw that thread that you are talking about. It will still have an affect on overall bandwidth making everything more efficient... To each there own I guess. It's more for multitasking. Like Running downloads, moving large folders, running uploads, burning DVD's on the fly and playing games all at once.... But remember rewind, ULTIMATELY (IMHO) it's all about having fun with it and making connections. Not just in the PC but you and I and everyone else. If none of us wanted to try and improve our PC's we probably wouldn't even have this thread to come to... Right?







Just a though good friend...









PS. I have a OCZ SSD... Plan on getting another one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cssorkinman* 
I have upped the pci express freq from 100 to 110 using AMD's Overdrive but thats as high as i dared to go. If i remember correctly it made a little less than a 10% gain in my 3d 06 score. I only did that while benching , normally its set to 100. I really don't know what the risk was to my equipment but at the 110 setting i got some artifacts etc, so thats where i stopped.
I used the program AFTERBURNER to OC my ati 5770 and nvidia's NTUNE to tweak my 9800 gtx +.

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html

Yeah, I was only giving an example of how some may use this feature. I don't at this point. BUT, some have also claimed that it brought stability to unstable system before. But that may have been with other setups...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
You talking about CPU-NB? minimum CPU-NB should be 2600. It helps alot with information between the GPU-RAM-CPU. Thats where the CPU-NB really helps dont worry about hdd speeds thats what RAM and caches are for.

I believe that he was dir d. Also with the CPU-NB frequency, the higher one run their ram, the higher the NB needs to be. the CPU-NB frequency should be "At Least" three times the frequency of the ram for efficiencies purposes. Example: Ram is 800Mhz (Double Data Rate of 1600Mhz) the CPU-NB would need to be 3 x the 800. 2400. AT LEAST. So if I plan on running high Ram then I want to make sure that my NB can handle it first... Same with the CPU and GPU.

Similair analogy..... If Auto Companies make many, faster cars but do not increase the width and speed of the freeways between Cities and States, what's the point of making faster cars? Silly to look at it like that but it chows it in a different light...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
FYI - In regards to my question to MSI Tech Support about the max safe temps on the NB (790FX chipset) on the 790FX GD70.

-- Posted with permission of the original sender/author --
*

80 degrees C is the Max temp for this north bridge.

Sincerely,
Gregory L.

Technical Support Engineer
Technical Support Division
MSI Computer Corp.
http://www.msicomputer.com

The Expert In Dual-Core Platform!

-----------------------------
*

Marc

Good point mduclow. Max Temp is 80*C. Doesn't mean that it's a good temp to run at though. I wonder if they (the NB chipsets on these boards) have an "Optimal" heat range. or if it's just cooler is better.... IDK.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

Rewind I was only giving a suggestion to the fellow...









I saw that thread that you are talking about. It will still have an affect on overall bandwidth making everything more efficient... To each there own I guess. It's more for multitasking. Like Running downloads, moving large folders, running uploads, burning DVD's on the fly and playing games all at once.... But remember rewind, ULTIMATELY (IMHO) it's all about having fun with it and making connections. Not just in the PC but you and I and everyone else. If none of us wanted to try and improve our PC's we probably wouldn't even have this thread to come to... Right?







Just a though good friend...









Well i was simply bringing it up...i would prefer not to run my NB at 50C/60C all day ever day etc if its not even going to do anything...everyone in that thread was going on about anything past 2200Mhz isn't really effective and that overclocking it without having an SSD or fast HDD raid setup isn't worth it

I am all for getting everything out of my system but if i am risking my hardware when i am clocking and volting something up for nothing more then a superfluous benchmark or two il pass...i am in this for real world results

From everything i had read before that thread clocking up the NB should speed up everything since it's being in close connection to the L3 cache

So you believe it helps during high bandwith activity's?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Well i was simply bringing it up...i would prefer not to run my NB at 50C/60C all day ever day etc if its not even going to do anything...everyone in that thread was going on about anything past 2200Mhz isn't really effective and that overclocking it without having an SSD or fast HDD raid setup isn't worth it

I am all for getting everything out of my system but if i am risking my hardware when i am clocking and volting something up for nothing more then a superfluous benchmark or two il pass...i am in this for real world results

From everything i had read before that thread clocking up the NB should speed up everything since it's being in close connection to the L3 cache

So you believe it helps during high bandwith activity's?


 Well here is what the AMD Drogon performance tuning guide says.

*CPU NorthBridge Performance Tuning*

"_The CPU NorthBridge (CPU NB) clock speed determines the efficiency and bandwidth capacity of the Memory
controller. L3 cache runs at this frequency as well. CPU NB performance tuning gives a measurable boost for
overall system performance. In particular it can reduce the Memory latency and improve L3 cache bandwidth
and latency. In some scenarios the CPU NB should be tuned in order to take the full advantage of overclocked
Memory frequency and bandwidth. In general the CPU NB clock should be at least three times the Memory
clock (example in case of DDR3-1600: 3 x 800MHz = 2400MHz NB clock)._"

And that's my final answer!!! lol

This is where I get it from. Plus my experience with it...

Do you know how cache works?


----------



## NCspecV81

I think I'm going to rebuy this board as an open box on the egg.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I think I'm going to rebuy this board as an open box on the egg.

Nice! Are you going through withdrawls?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncspecv81* 
i think i'm going to rebuy this board as an open box on the egg.

do it


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah I feel I can tune this board better than the gigabyte. There's some options that seem to be missing that I used on the msi to obtain some bleeding edge speeds.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
do it


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yeah I feel I can tune this board better than the gigabyte. There's some options that seem to be missing that I used on the msi to obtain some bleeding edge speeds.

What's up D? Merry Christmas to you both!

Yeah , this thing is really a nice board. I have my CPU-NB Stable @ 3000Mhz @ 1.4v (1.43v in everest. Any idea why this is?)

BUT, I'm trying to get my Ram stable @ 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21-28-1T @ 1.9v and it seems the only way is to pump the CPU-NB volts...

Any suggestions? CPU DDR-PHY isn't working...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

merry christmas
Have a safe and wonderful time!


----------



## mastical

Hey guys, I just put my sig rig together and Im having trouble setting up raid0. Ive downloaded the manual and Its somewhat confusing. Can someone help me out a little with a little guide.

I have 2 74gb raptors btw.

thanks for your help.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I'm trying to get my Ram stable @ 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21-28-1T @ 1.9v and it seems the only way is to pump the CPU-NB volts...

Any suggestions? CPU DDR-PHY isn't working...


Mastiffman, I have the AMD Black Edition OCZ DDR3, CL8. I set it up, got 1600Mhz 8-8-8-20-28-1t @ 1.68v running just fine. I couldn't, for the life of me, get it past 1640Mhz, even setting 8-8-8-27-40-1t @ 1.7v.

So, I said the heck with it, I'm just going to see how fast I can get it @ any timings. I set timings to auto, and started clocking the speed. Long story short is I ended up with 1816Mhz @ 9-11-11-24-40-1t, 1.7v.

So, I figured it could do better timings and just started lowering them slowly, and stress testing each adjustment.

I'm running 1800Mhz 8-9-8-24-32-1t @ 1.71v w/CPU DDR PHY @ 1.35v, and it's running great. *For the record, I found the CPU DDR PHY volts to be most useful when using high speeds, and less effective @ lower speeds. I had IntelBurn stable speed, but it felt 'weak', and probably would not have passed Blend, adding in CPU DDR PHY volts, bettered the Everest memory scores, and it seemed 'stronger'. I also think it's especially useful with high CPU clocks and high RAM speeds together.*

So, try getting the speed you want @ auto timings, and then slowly lowering them, see what you can get. I bet you could get around 1800Mhz @ 6-7-6-18-27-1t out of those sticks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Hey guys, I just put my sig rig together and Im having trouble setting up raid0. Ive downloaded the manual and Its somewhat confusing. Can someone help me out a little with a little guide.

I have 2 74gb raptors btw.

thanks for your help.


Prior to install, be sure to set up the RAID in the bios, and RAID utility. During install (Windows) have a usb flash drive with the SB/RAID driver on it. Get it from MSI's website, for this board, the most recent.

When you are loading Windows, it will need the driver to be able to recognize the stripe, and allow you to install on it. Use a USB stick, not the CD, when you are swapping CD's to add the driver it sometimes confuses Windows, and it can cause a problem trying to get the install completed.

Add the driver in from the USB stick, and continue with the Windows install.

Do you need more details?

_*Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!*_

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Mastiffman, I have the AMD Black Edition OCZ DDR3, CL8. I set it up, got 1600Mhz 8-8-8-20-28-1t @ 1.68v running just fine. I couldn't, for the life of me, get it past 1640Mhz, even setting 8-8-8-27-40-1t @ 1.7v.

So, I said the heck with it, I'm just going to see how fast I can get it @ any timings. I set timings to auto, and started clocking the speed. Long story short is I ended up with 1816Mhz @ 9-11-11-24-40-1t, 1.7v.

So, I figured it could do better timings and just started lowering them slowly, and stress testing each adjustment.

I'm running 1800Mhz 8-9-8-24-32-1t @ 1.71v w/CPU DDR PHY @ 1.35v, and it's running great. *For the record, I found the CPU DDR PHY volts to be most useful when using high speeds, and less effective @ lower speeds. I had IntelBurn stable speed, but it felt 'weak', and probably would not have passed Blend, adding in CPU DDR PHY volts, bettered the Everest memory scores, and it seemed 'stronger'. I also think it's especially useful with high CPU clocks and high RAM speeds together.*

So, try getting the speed you want @ auto timings, and then slowly lowering them, see what you can get. I bet you could get around 1800Mhz @ 6-7-6-18-27-1t out of those sticks.

Prior to install, be sure to set up the RAID in the bios, and RAID utility. During install (Windows) have a usb flash drive with the SB/RAID driver on it. Get it from MSI's website, for this board, the most recent.

When you are loading Windows, it will need the driver to be able to recognize the stripe, and allow you to install on it. Use a USB stick, not the CD, when you are swapping CD's to add the driver it sometimes confuses Windows, and it can cause a problem trying to get the install completed.

Add the driver in from the USB stick, and continue with the Windows install.

Do you need more details?

_*Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!*_

Marc


 Nice! thanks for the Suggestion. I'll have to try that later. I don't think that I mnetioned that I have my NB Running @ 3.0Ghz Stable at 1.4v (BIOS) and 1.43 (Everest) So that might be where it's holding me back. But I will try the auto thing and see how far that gets me. I might need to crank up my 965 well. It's sitting at stock. Ican get a good 45 -55 minute run out of blend though. SoI know that it's there.


----------



## mxthunder

What BIOS is everyone having good luck with? Im still using the 1.5 B4 BIOS because it was the best for unlocking my 720. Now I have a 965 C3 and I am having some stability issues.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


What BIOS is everyone having good luck with? Im still using the 1.5 B4 BIOS because it was the best for unlocking my 720. Now I have a 965 C3 and I am having some stability issues.


Been using 1.7 official since release without any issues, that I'm aware of.

Marc


----------



## mav2000

Been trying 1.8b4 and would advice u to stay away....hyper transport flood issue....1.7 seems to be the most stable that I have used till now.


----------



## dir_d

Yea im running 1.7 stable


----------



## eclipseaudio4

1.7 stable for me as well.


----------



## dir_d

I love overclocking....i cant keep my system at 4Ghz...max temps now that AS5 has cured is 47C full load so i need to go higher now...im not sure about my ram though. I was thinking of doing an FSB overclock but this ram sucks at high FSB, I think ill just try to get 4.1 stable depending on if the voltage wall lets me.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I love overclocking....i cant keep my system at 4Ghz...max temps now that AS5 has cured is 47C full load so i need to go higher now...im not sure about my ram though. I was thinking of doing an FSB overclock but this ram sucks at high FSB, I think ill just try to get 4.1 stable depending on if the voltage wall lets me.


Are you running OCZ Platinums (1.65v) @ 2.1v??

I've been told not to go over 1.75v on the low volt kits. Is this just bs, can we really run these things up to 2.1v??

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Been trying 1.8b4 and would advice u to stay away....hyper transport flood issue....1.7 seems to be the most stable that I have used till now.

I am running 1.8B4 as well and i have had no problems that i am aware of


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Are you running OCZ Platinums (1.65v) @ 2.1v??

I've been told not to go over 1.75v on the low volt kits. Is this just bs, can we really run these things up to 2.1v??

Marc


im running the 1.9v 7-7-7 1600 Platinums.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
im running the 1.9v 7-7-7 1600 Platinums.

Oh, I forgot there was a 1.9v version. I was wondering why they hadn't blown up on you already!









Marc


----------



## dir_d

So im trying to hit 4.2Ghz but I keep bluescreening. Ctoss2k.sys is the problem which happens to be my PCI Audigy 2 ZS card. What can i do to stabilize my PCI and get rid of these bluescreens. What in the bios can i enable or what voltage to up? NB voltage is PCI right, not just PCI-E?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


So im trying to hit 4.2Ghz but I keep bluescreening. Ctoss2k.sys is the problem which happens to be my PCI Audigy 2 ZS card. What can i do to stabilize my PCI and get rid of these bluescreens. What in the bios can i enable or what voltage to up? NB voltage is PCI right, not just PCI-E?


I believe the SB handles the PCI, and the NB handles the PCI-e. Try increasing both the HT volts to 1.25, and the SB volts to 1.25.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I believe the SB handles the PCI, and the NB handles the PCI-e. Try increasing both the HT volts to 1.25, and the SB volts to 1.25.

Marc


I gave up...i got the PCI stable but got more bluescreens 0x00000124 which means i just needed more volts and i went upto 1.62v was about at 55C but still bluescreened so i said screw it. i hit a giant wall after 4Ghz, 4.1 was about 1.54v and couldnt even get 4.2 stable for more than 5min. So im back to [email protected] CPU, [email protected] CPU-NB and [email protected] 2.1v RAM. Im really kinda disappointed in the fact that i cat get past 2.8Ghz NB and cant get past 4.1Ghz even though i have the cooling. Once i get better ram ill try a FSB clock but this ram is stretched to its limit and it wont boot at CAS7 or [email protected] overclocked to 1700mhz it just dies after 250 FSB.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I gave up...i got the PCI stable but got more bluescreens 0x00000124 which means i just needed more volts and i went upto 1.62v was about at 55C but still bluescreened so i said screw it. i hit a giant wall after 4Ghz, 4.1 was about 1.54v and couldnt even get 4.2 stable for more than 5min. So im back to [email protected] CPU, [email protected] CPU-NB and [email protected] 2.1v RAM. Im really kinda disappointed in the fact that i cat get past 2.8Ghz NB and cant get past 4.1Ghz even though i have the cooling. Once i get better ram ill try a FSB clock but this ram is stretched to its limit and it wont boot at CAS7 or [email protected] overclocked to 1700mhz it just dies after 250 FSB.


I have to use 1.435v CPU-NB and 1.4v NB core to get 2.8Ghz stable.

You have a good chip, you should get some good speeds out of your RAM. Try setting timings to auto, and see how high you can get the speed, then slowly lower the timings. I was able to get 1824Mhz, 8-9-8-24-32-1t, 1.71v out of my OCZ AMD BE's (1600 Mhz CL8), fsb 228 @ 1:4 divider.


----------



## mav2000

Hi guys, quick question. For the first time I am limited by volts rather than temps...I want to do a suicide run, but am not able to get my volts above 1.55V on the board. I set the second CPU V in the bios to 1.65 and the CPU V to 1.55, but it still stays at 1.55v only...how do u dial in more voltage??

Am already at 4.3 suicide run...got a 4.4 but wont validate as the system shuts down half way thru. Need more volts.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Hi guys, quick question. For the first time I am limited by volts rather than temps...I want to do a suicide run, but am not able to get my volts above 1.55V on the board. I set the second CPU V in the bios to 1.65 and the CPU V to 1.55, but it still stays at 1.55v only...how do u dial in more voltage??

Am already at 4.3 suicide run...got a 4.4 but wont validate as the system shuts down half way thru. Need more volts.


just use CPU-V(3rd option down in the voltage section) and you can get above 1.55! O and PICS PLEASE!


----------



## mduclow

I gotta get my temps under control. Need some advice please.

I had the gpu's folding overnight, and when I got up this morning is was kinda warm out (high 50's maybe), and my room was 70f (about 19c~). Well the NB has been @ 71c since I got up, and the motherboard @ 42c!







CPU @ 60% load is 45c.

This is the highest I have seen it, and it is only going to get worse when the weather warms up in the summer.

I want to ditch the "all-in-one" heat sink on the SB, NB and Mosfets and watercool the NB (at least).

Does anyone know of any solutions for cooling the SB and Mosfets that will work on this board? I am open to water cooling the Mosfets, as well as the SB if necessary, but as to the SB, I am running two GPU's in slot 1 and 3, so space is a bit limited.

I have done a bit of research, and there are some solutions, but none for the Mosfets are recommended for this board (they're generic, would have to make something work, which I'm ok with). I could pull the board and measure the bolt pattern for the Mosfets and probably find something, but I was wondering if anyone knew of anything that has already been tried/used successfully.

Does anyone know of an "all-in-one" water cooling solution for replacing the stock HS? They are available for the X58 boards, and maybe a few other Intels, but I didn't see one for AMD boards.

Marc

*EDIT:* I threw a post up in the "water cooling" forum as well. Need Some Help Please


----------



## eclipseaudio4

HOLY cow my friend! I have a 120mm fan that rests on the top of my 2 GPU's that helps direct air to both the GPU in slot one as well as make the SB heatsink active. You might try this as it keeps my MB temps quite low.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


HOLY cow my friend! I have a 120mm fan that rests on the top of my 2 GPU's that helps direct air to both the GPU in slot one as well as make the SB heatsink active. You might try this as it keeps my MB temps quite low.


The HAF 932 has a 220cfm 230mm side case fan blowing directly on the two GPU's, I have an 80mm blowing on the NB and the stock AMD HS fan blowing on the RAM.

Ever since I put the second card in and raised the Mem to 1800 Mhz, the NB is about 15+c hotter.

Marc


----------



## CToTheHizo

I just bought this motherboard and this is my first build to overclock on. I am posting to see if my computer info showed up correctly as my signature.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CToTheHizo* 
I just bought this motherboard and this is my first build to overclock on. I am posting to see if my computer info showed up correctly as my signature.

Take overclocking slow it can be really frustrating. I like your build but hate your PSU haha. I hope you can hit 4Ghz or 4.1 with low timing on your ram.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CToTheHizo* 
I just bought this motherboard and this is my first build to overclock on. I am posting to see if my computer info showed up correctly as my signature.

Welcome to OCN, and this forum in particular.







There's a very knowledgeable and great group of guys/gals in this forum.

Ask questions if you need help, and you'll probably get very quick answers.

Good luck overclocking your rig!

Marc


----------



## CToTheHizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Take overclocking slow it can be really frustrating. I like your build but hate your PSU haha. I hope you can hit 4Ghz or 4.1 with low timing on your ram.


Yeah, I have heard some mixed reviews about the PSU. I bought it about 2 years ago on my previous build for a little over $200. It was one of the cheaper ones for that price. It died once about 2 months after I bought it and I RMAed it, but the new one has been running strong ever since. I have gotten the processor up to 4GHz but it crashed almost instantly when running Prime95. I was able to run Prime95 all night last night at 3.8GHz without issue. Any ideas on why it might have crashed? I have it running at 1.4volts, should I bump that up some? I have the northbridge overclocked to 2600 also.


----------



## dir_d

Overclock one at a time, ie CPU, then CPU-NB, then RAM, then throw it all together. So i would put the CPU-NB down to stock 2000 then up the voltage a lil to hit 4Ghz. Personally my machine is stable at 4Ghz with 1.45v. You can use that for a reference move the voltage up or down how you need.
After that go for the CPU-NB which mine is special they say, im at 2.8Ghz with 1.28v. It usually takes more voltage to keep the CPU-NB stable but your chip might be special also.
Since you are running 8gigs and Ripjaws i wouldnt try to get lower timings i would just try to get them to run at their rated speeds.I had RipJaws [email protected] they sucked balls, since then i have returned those and bought OCZ platium 7-7-7 [email protected] I have them overclocked to the max and i have to have a fan on them or they will crap out in an hour of prime95.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CToTheHizo*


Yeah, I have heard some mixed reviews about the PSU. I bought it about 2 years ago on my previous build for a little over $200. It was one of the cheaper ones for that price. It died once about 2 months after I bought it and I RMAed it, but the new one has been running strong ever since. I have gotten the processor up to 4GHz but it crashed almost instantly when running Prime95. I was able to run Prime95 all night last night at 3.8GHz without issue. Any ideas on why it might have crashed? I have it running at 1.4volts, should I bump that up some? I have the northbridge overclocked to 2600 also.


Check my "down and dirty" guide to overclocking our setup, link on the first page. It should help you understanding a bunch about how to get these clocked strong and stable, and relatively quickly.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Check my "down and dirty" guide to overclocking our setup, link on the first page. It should help you understanding a bunch about how to get these clocked strong and stable, and relatively quickly.

Marc


crap i forgot that was there i didnt need to type all that out


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


crap i forgot that was there i didnt need to type all that out












What was that again about the Ripjaws?


----------



## dir_d

I hated my ripjaws..the platinums i have now are way better


----------



## CToTheHizo

Alright, thank you guys. I will read the guide over and work on getting 4GHz.


----------



## Kronom

Hi guys, sorry for the noob question but I just bought this motherboard and I bought OCZ Gold 6 GB DDR3, but I didn't knew that this ram was optimized for core i7... Can I make it work on this motherboard? I got the Phenom II 965 too. Thank you


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kronom* 
Hi guys, sorry for the noob question but I just bought this motherboard and I bought OCZ Gold 6 GB DDR3, but I didn't knew that this ram was optimized for core i7... Can I make it work on this motherboard? I got the Phenom II 965 too. Thank you

Sure, it should be ok. You may have to raise the volts +.02 to .04v to get it stable @ 1600Mhz and rated timings (8-8-8-24-1t), but you should be fine with it.

Marc


----------



## Kronom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Sure, it should be ok. You may have to raise the volts +.02 to .04v to get it stable @ 1600Mhz and rated timings (8-8-8-24-1t), but you should be fine with it.

Marc


Thank you, now I don't need to worry about that.


----------



## mduclow

You might have a bit of trouble with three sticks at that speed (maybe). The IMC's on these chips are a bit limiting. If this is the case, drop the speed to 1333Mhz, and lower the timings (volts will stay about the same as with 1600 8-8-8-24). The performance should be about the same as well.

Marc


----------



## Dampbuffalo

Hey everyone, been watching this thread for a while and didn't create an account until now (finally got my first custom rig







) . I have a few questions though. I am trying to stabilize at 4.0GHz with my 965 and 850W Corsair, I have tried different voltages but just can't find the right settings. Temps are fine at 52 load and 27 idle with the H50.

These are my settings now and it's not stable at all, but kinda shows you were I'm at now and what I want to maintain. Stabilizing at 4.0 or even higher is what I'm focusing on and because I am sorta new to overclcocking I though it was better to ask before doing anything stupid.

If you can just point me in the right direction(s) that would help me a lot.

These are my settings now (unstable)


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
just use CPU-V(3rd option down in the voltage section) and you can get above 1.55! O and PICS PLEASE!

Pics coming soon.

EDIT: AT 2 hours now.


----------



## mav2000

Here you go:

3 hours prime stable at 4 Ghz:


----------



## mduclow

Nice job mav!









How's your NB and RAM? Got some good speeds on those as well?

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

So this is the longest i have ever let this rig run so far...did great


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Nice job mav!









How's your NB and RAM? Got some good speeds on those as well?

Marc


Ram at 1333 CL6 and the NB at 2600. Max on NB was 2915, but that was for a super pi run.


----------



## AndreL

I'm about to get this boad with a 3.4 AMD and I don't know how much ram to get 4 or 6 Gigs. With 6 I'm affriad I my not use it but mainly if the board and AMD support triple channel mem with they type of mem I'm getting.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231269

or something smaller that does not support x3 mem

will it support 2200 mem on the msi webpage of the board it says 2133 but with a bios flash it could go higer ...

Also some suggestion on memory would be great.
the faster the better


----------



## NIKO-007

Hi guys, i am getting this board in January with a Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition proc, it will be my 1st AMD build since the days of the Barton XP :-D, i need to decide on a decent air cooler as well....

My prob is that i have no idea what mem to get as the proc supports DDR3-1333, but i understand higher mem speeds are supported by overclocking, are the benefits of faster mem worth the extra price in real world performance.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndreL*


I'm about to get this boad with a 3.4 AMD and I don't know how much ram to get 4 or 6 Gigs. With 6 I'm affriad I my not use it but mainly if the board and AMD support triple channel mem with they type of mem I'm getting.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231269

or something smaller that does not support x3 mem

will it support 2200 mem on the msi webpage of the board it says 2133 but with a bios flash it could go higer ...

Also some suggestion on memory would be great.
the faster the better


Depends on your budget. And, I assume you are getting a AMD Phenom II 965 CPU?

You will want to get 2x2GB DDR3 memory kit if you get the C2 stepping CPU.

if you can afford it, get 2x 2x2GB DDR3 memory (for 8GB of RAM, 4 chips) if you get the C3 Stepping CPU since the IMC seems to work better with 4 banks of memory C3 stepping CPUs.

As for what kind of memory, I like my Mushkin DDR3-1600 Blacklines, but they are a bit pricey compared to other brands (unless you can get them with the $20 MIR like I did lol)

Good luck on your setup.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NIKO-007*


Hi guys, i am getting this board in January with a Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition proc, it will be my 1st AMD build since the days of the Barton XP :-D, i need to decide on a decent air cooler as well....

My prob is that i have no idea what mem to get as the proc supports DDR3-1333, but i understand higher mem speeds are supported by overclocking, are the benefits of faster mem worth the extra price in real world performance.


Mushkin, Crucial, and Patriot are usually really good. Some people have hit and miss with OCZ. I have never had trouble with OCZs. I have even used A-Data and G.Skill, and not had an issue one.

As for coolers, check out this link for air coolers that are either great for heat dissipation or less noise:

http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

Go down a ways for the top AMD heatsinks rated by them.

For their comprehensive list, go here:

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2473&page=2

If it were me choosing based on the info there, and the prices from NewEgg, I'd pick this cooler:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119115

That cooler is $50 w/shipping and has about 5.3dB less noise then the Xigmatek above it with only .3C difference in temp @ 125W

If you have plenty of money, then I'd consider that or the Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme, depending on what kind of noise vs heat dispersion you want.

Good luck


----------



## AndreL

Does it support x3 channle memory
Does it support 2200 memory

Whats C2 stepping CPU doees it help the cpu and mobo support x3 memory


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndreL*


Does it support x3 channle memory 
Does it support 2200 memory

Whats C2 stepping CPU doees it help the cpu and mobo support x3 memory


AMD platforms do not support triple channel memory.

The IMC (integrated memory controller) on the chip will max out around 1800Mhz (RAM speed for a C3 revision CPU), but will run better at lower speeds and tighter timings.

The C2 and C3 indicates what "revision" the CPU is. C3 is the newer revision, and is the stronger of the two. It has a better IMC and can allow faster RAM speeds.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndreL*


Does it support x3 channle memory 
Does it support 2200 memory

Whats C2 stepping CPU does it help the cpu and mobo support x3 memory


AMD does not support tri-channel memory. That is intels "new" thing.

Technically the current AMD processor line up does not "support" anything over 1333, *BUT* 1600 should be no problem and there has been quite a bit of success @ 1800. Al tho above that has proven to be quite difficult. Now the plus side of getting 2000+ rated memory is that you should be able to tighten the timings down.

C2 is the stepping. The newest is C3 and you can differentiate between the two by the OPN. the C2's will end in BG*I*BOX while the C3's are BG*M*BOX. Make sure to get one that is a BG*M*BOX!

EDIT: marc beat me 2 it.


----------



## AndreL

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3
MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard
G.SKILL Perfect Storm 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133

Just read the above post so the CPU will not support this 2133 then why they make it
They say its for OC but will I have to OC my CPU to achive the abilty to us 2133 mem

OCZ Vertex Series OCZSSD2-1VTX30GXXX 2.5" 30GB SATA II MLC

How this sound will the g skill fit in the msi
I plan on putting the order through tommarrow
alos will I have to install the memory one stick per channel

Any other opinons welcome ...


----------



## bluecraze

No need to get 2133 RAM.


----------



## dir_d

The ram.....not sure if its needed. It will be great if you can hit [email protected] on it or [email protected] or if you want to do a 250+ FSB clock. The ram should be able to do the FSB clock but im not sure about the lower latencies. If i could do it all over i would probably buy 1800 or 2000 ram that can hit [email protected] and could still FSB overclock at those lower latencies.


----------



## AndreL

why
can't I

what will be slow the 2133 dwn makeing it not a good thing to get

cause it does support the 2133 I talked to a rep last week about the 2133


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndreL* 
why
can't I

what will be slow me down make the 2133 not good thing to get

cause it does support the 2133 I talked to a rep last week about the 2133

Basically yes...It might be super overkill unless you want to do one of the scenarios i pointed out earlier which would be low latency high FSB overclocking then it would probably be good for you.


----------



## AndreL

what would you recommend for me to get the best performace


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndreL* 
what would you recommend for me to get the best performace

Depends on what you want to do with your computer


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndreL* 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3
MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard
G.SKILL Perfect Storm 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133

Just read the above post so the CPU will not support this 2133 then why they make it
They say its for OC but will I have to OC my CPU to achive the abilty to us 2133 mem

OCZ Vertex Series OCZSSD2-1VTX30GXXX 2.5" 30GB SATA II MLC

How this sound will the g skill fit in the msi
I plan on putting the order through tommarrow
alos will I have to install the memory one stick per channel

Any other opinons welcome ...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndreL* 
why
can't I

what will be slow the 2133 dwn makeing it not a good thing to get

cause it does support the 2133 I talked to a rep last week about the 2133

The gskill will be fine as long as you run them in slots 3 and 4. I am no so sure about the memory cooler tho.

You wont have to OC the cpu but you will have to OC the IMC as well as the FSB/HTT to be able to reach those speeds. In order to run @ 2133 you would have to run your FSB/HTT @ 266Mhz. While not imposable(I can) it would not be recommended to be done by a new comer to OC'ing(all tho we will help you to our best ability)

The thing about getting 1800+ rated ram is that you should know how to OC ram and have a very good understanding of what you are doing IMHO.


----------



## AndreL

Not so much gaming but just want it to be fast as possible Graphics and High Profile procsssing (the extra s means alot of processing)


----------



## AndreL

So I can get the 2000 with out oc'in the fsb and HTT

I want to get the hight speed memory with out oc any thing ... yet

since i'm kinda new

I was thing whats better 1 4 gig or 2x2 gig=4gig


----------



## CToTheHizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If you have plenty of money, then I'd consider that or the Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme, depending on what kind of noise vs heat dispersion you want.

Good luck










I just wanted to give a heads up on the Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme. I have this cooler on this board and it works really well and looks awesome. If you do get it, make sure you have a vent fan on the top of your case since the cooler has to be mounted horizonal and not vertical. It also sits over one of your ram slots so make sure you get ram with a short heatsink. My ripjaw ram is to high for it and I had to "modify" the heatsink on one of my sticks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndreL*


So I can get the 2000 with out oc'in the fsb and HTT

I want to get the hight speed memory with out oc any thing ... yet

since i'm kinda new

I was thing whats better 1 4 gig or 2x2 gig=4gig


The fastest you will get w/o OC'ing will be 1600.

2X2 would be better as it will stress the IMC less.


----------



## NIKO-007

I think i would probably just get 1600 speed mem.

Is there a review anywhere to show how much difference there is in apps & games with diff mem speeds, that would be interesting to see.


----------



## Mastiffman

Just a quick comparison for those thinking of getting any ram Past 1800Mhz. If you can find a better deal on it than say a 4Gb Kit of 1600Mhz Ram then by all means get the higher clocked Ram. You may be better off that way anyhow. AMD will be keeping 240pin DDR3 for at least a little while so any new revsions of the Phenom II Procesor come out, that would enable even higher Ram Freq's, then you're set. IF you want higher...

This will show the comparison of Ram Running at 1600Mhz CL7 and 1333Mhz CL5.

Both Benchmarks are with th CPU Running @ 3.4ghz and the CPU-NB Running @ 3Ghz.
They are Basically the same speed and 1600 CL7 is easier to hit then 1333 CL5, IMO.

The third Benchmark is with 1600Mhz CL6 Ram, 4Ghz CPU and 3ghz CPU-NB. Just for smiles...

The 1333Mhz CL5 which took quite a bit of voltage over the stock required for this Ram.



The Same Ram @ 1600mhz CL7 which didn't any increase in volts.



Now the 1600Mhz @ CL6 which took a little less than what the 1333Mhz CL5 took.


----------



## mduclow

@AndreL & Niko -- You can use RAM rated above 1600 Mhz. The thing you need to understand is that the CPU (even a C3 965, AMD's best chip right now) is going to limit now fast you can run the RAM. It simply won't handle anything above 1900Mhz~, and most people can't get it past 1800Mhz.

So, what's the benfit to higher rated RAM on a system that can't handle that high speed? You can lower the timings with slower speeds (like 1600-1800Mhz, which the CPU should be able to handle) and get very similar performance to the rated timings at the rated speeds. Understand?

Then if you upgrade in 6 mos. or something, maybe you will then be able to use the faster RAM speeds, so you wouldn't need to upgrade the RAM just yet.

Marc


----------



## NIKO-007

Nice article over at Toms Hardware about DDR3 Memory Scaling On AMD's Phenom II X4

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ddr3,2319.html


----------



## sti-06

Is it safe to run NB set to 2684mhz with 1.3v?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
Is it safe to run NB set to 2684mhz with 1.3v?

I'm running my NB at 2600Mhz-2800Mhz with voltages ranging from 1.4V-1.55V

The max voltage that is stated by AMD or it might be MSI anyways the max suggested voltage that you shouldn't go over is is 1.55V and the max temp MSI says you shouldn't exceed on the NB is 80C...

Just watch the temps...1.3V should be easy on your CPU temps and your NB should barely even be getting warm to the touch...

I really need a new CPU....damn this voltage hunger Core/IMC


----------



## NIKO-007

This is a bit worrying for the board i am about to buy...
Can any1 settle me a bit ?

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1004/6/


----------



## dir_d

Like i told someone else dont let 1 bad review from july on one bad board skew what you think...go to multiple review sites and look. The board has a much more mature bios now and is stable as a rock. Just read this thread and you can see what im talking about.


----------



## NIKO-007

Yeah looks like they were unlucky enough to get a bad board, i'm still getting it, its the best board for features and price by the looks of it.

Are there any CPU AIR coolers that wont fit on this board.


----------



## Chucklez

Ok finally just used some spar time to Overclock my CPU and Im at 3.69Ghz-3.7Ghz Stable on 1.35V. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914355
Update me on the spreadsheet please


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Ok finally just used some spar time to Overclock my CPU and Im at 3.69Ghz-3.7Ghz Stable on 1.35V. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914355
Update me on the spreadsheet please









All Set!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NIKO-007* 
Nice article over at Toms Hardware about DDR3 Memory Scaling On AMD's Phenom II X4

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ddr3,2319.html

Yep, DDR3 1333 is the way to go.


----------



## Mastiffman

I can see the results with the system specs that they used.

BUT, they didn't take into account the affect of CPU-NB Speed on the efficiency of the Memory and rest of the system...

Do you have an article on that comparision?


----------



## gsk3rd

So i am the proud owner of a gd70 now. I was wondering if someone could post or even update the first post with the tweaks of the board that are known. Like what settings hamper the board from clocking as high. For example, I read somewhere that c1e support will hurt your OC.

I think a list of generic settings would be greatly helpful as someone just now coming to this awesome thread can go to a post and read up on what settings need to be changed.

In my preliminary testing I was able to get 4.1ghz stable.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
So i am the proud owner of a gd70 now. I was wondering if someone could post or even update the first post with the tweaks of the board that are known. Like what settings hamper the board from clocking as high. For example, I read somewhere that c1e support will hurt your OC.

I think a list of generic settings would be greatly helpful as someone just now coming to this awesome thread can go to a post and read up on what settings need to be changed.

In my preliminary testing I was able to get 4.1ghz stable.

All of that is covered in the overclocking guide IIRC.

If c1e support hurts your OC then I should be able to get higher









Nice prelim OC! Has it passed stress testing? (small FFT's and Blend as well as a couple hours of intense gaming)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
So i am the proud owner of a gd70 now. I was wondering if someone could post or even update the first post with the tweaks of the board that are known. Like what settings hamper the board from clocking as high. For example, I read somewhere that c1e support will hurt your OC.

I think a list of generic settings would be greatly helpful as someone just now coming to this awesome thread can go to a post and read up on what settings need to be changed.

In my preliminary testing I was able to get 4.1ghz stable.










If those are the correct reading from the Motherboard through Everest Ultyimate then you REALLY NEED TO OWER THE NB VOLTAGE BEFORE YOU FRY SOMETHING!!!!!!

1.68v?????????


----------



## gsk3rd

Yea not sure why it is saying that high of voltage. It is only 1.35v.


----------



## Mastiffman

What version of Everest is it? 5.3 is the newest, TTBOMK... It reads the most accurate.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

yeah before 5.0 it read incorrectly. I was reading 1.35 idle and 4.XX load to the NB.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
yeah before 5.0 it read incorrectly. I was reading 1.35 idle and 4.XX load to the NB.

I don't even know if it;s stil correct. I set my CPU-NB to 1.40v in BIOS and it reads 1.43 ineverest and then goes up to 1.44v with a full load on Blend...
Are there any rumors of a new Everest coming out soon? Maybe an update or something or are we good with the GD70 in E.Ult. 5.3?


----------



## mav2000

Hey eclipse u didnt add me to the first page list with the new valid...anyway will put it up again later today.


----------



## Mastiffman

I have a "thread" realted question... Does anyone know why Timings can't be set for the DCT1, through Advance Dram Settings, when the DCT mode is set DCT1? It automatically defaults to DCT0 settings.....

Any knowledge would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## dir_d

Probably a bios bug what version you using?


----------



## mav2000

Heres mine again..

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

4.4 Ghz suicide 1.55v


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Probably a bios bug what version you using?

It's all of them. Has anyone else noticed this?

Nice work Mav! Can you get it stable?


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, nice clocks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Heres mine again..

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

4.4 Ghz suicide 1.55v


----------



## Waterox

I only realized now that my HW raid is probably running not as fast as I hoped.

I barely got to bench my 2x Seagate barracuda 7200.12 and the result is pathetic about 135mb/s for read and write.

I read one of these double plate is already running 100mb/s.

What are the best programs are there to help me run raid 0.

Thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Heres mine again..

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

4.4 Ghz suicide 1.55v

CPU-z rejected









Mastiffman: I do believe there will be an update for 5XXX (gpu) support which may have some other tweeks as well. One thing you can do is use your DMM on the voltage points near the LCD poster for CPU-NB V


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Heres mine again..

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

4.4 Ghz suicide 1.55v

Thats suicide?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Thats suicide?

right try 1.65+


----------



## gsk3rd

I am currently running bios 1.6. Did anyone of you notice an increase in OCing ability with the newer bios?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I am currently running bios 1.6. Did anyone of you notice an increase in OCing ability with the newer bios?

I have not noticed a difference in OC'ing ability but I think there are some new (or changed) options between 1.6 and 1.7(just changed about a week ago myself)


----------



## Lazereus

Here is report for anyone with similar issues to mine.

I deleted the user account within windows that used to cause the hypertransport sync flood error to happen when it sat idle and then you slected that user. I recreated the account, i know this is quick fix, but I only had the HTSFE once after I did that, otherwise it hasn't happened even with my trying previous actions that caused HTSFE.

I can't seem to find a reason for HTSFE online, some people suspect bios 1.7, but i see others here are running it fine.

i will do an OS re-install after Christmas gaming season, I have not gotten HTSFE for over a week now.

I put two Mini-kaze Scythe 40mm fans on the Northbridge and temps are about 7C lower than before. they are about 55C idle, they are quiet

the 5850 needs more cooling, the fan needs about 70% to keep it at 40C during gaming, the fan noise is pretty deafening, but quiet at 20%-35% idle


----------



## Mastiffman

*Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Waterox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waterox*


I only realized now that my HW raid is probably running not as fast as I hoped.

I barely got to bench my 2x Seagate barracuda 7200.12 and the result is pathetic about 135mb/s for read and write.

I read one of these double plate is already running 100mb/s.

What are the best programs are there to help me run raid 0.

Thanks.


Help?

Happy new year!


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey guys, I haven't posted int his thread for awhile... I noticed in bios v.1.7, I can disable all the cores but 0. IS there anything wrong with doing that to test the cores? I've heard it suggested, but don't know of any side effects, possible dmg, etc. I was wondering what kind of performance and temps my phII would get with single a dual core runs.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Hey guys, I haven't posted int his thread for awhile... I noticed in bios v.1.7, I can disable all the cores but 0. IS there anything wrong with doing that to test the cores? I've heard it suggested, but don't know of any side effects, possible dmg, etc. I was wondering what kind of performance and temps my phII would get with single a dual core runs.


You won't damage anything in the long run and there is nothing wrong with it...in fact if you are getting bad temps then dropping to a triple core on a hot day and keeping a higher OC will net you better FPS in gaming









Performance depends entirely on the application so test it out yourself...your temps will go down drastically but that depends entirely on your cooler...i see around a 10C drop in temps when i disable one of my cores

If you are looking to run your rig at lower temps when you are not doing much with it i suggest you just look into PhenomMSRTweaker....you can set your rig up for an eco friendly idle with that instead of wasting time disabling cores/rebooting


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


You won't damage anything in the long run and there is nothing wrong with it...in fact if you are getting bad temps then dropping to a triple core on a hot day and keeping a higher OC will net you better FPS in gaming









Performance depends entirely on the application so test it out yourself...your temps will go down drastically though but that depends on your cooler...i see around a 10C drop in temps when i disable one of my cores though

If you are looking to run your rig at lower temps when you are not doing much with it i suggest you just look into* PhenomMSRTweaker*....you can set your rig up for an eco friendly idle with that instead of wasting time disabling cores/rebooting


 hey rewind,

Why is it that people always recommend this program instead of AMD Cool and Quiet? Does it not work with the PhenomII's?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
hey rewind,

Why is it that people always recommend this program instead of AMD Cool and Quiet? Does it not work with the PhenomII's?

You mean the Cool & Quiet in the bios?

That doesn't always work when you OC or unlock your CPU or just in general...

If it is another app show me...i haven't seen anything better then the modded Phenom MSR Tweaker


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


You mean the Cool & Quiet in the bios?

That doesn't always work when you OC or unlock your CPU or just in general...

If it is another app show me...i haven't seen anything better then the modded Phenom MSR Tweaker


Ah, I would think that it's because of the EC Firmware (CPU Unlock option) option being turned on. Whenever I turned it on with my 810 to unlock the Cache it would not give a CPU core Temp reading. And teh same thing with My 965C3 so I would think that's the culprit.

Good to see you on man. I like how you change your pics... Is that you in the other ones? Dude with the dark hair?

Hey, What's up Swishamane? Haven't seen you on here in a while. You had enough of us or what? lol


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah, I would think that it's because of the EC Firmware (CPU Unlock option) option being turned on. Whenever I turned it on with my 810 to unlock the Cache it would not give a CPU core Temp reading. And teh same thing with My 965C3 so I would think that's the culprit.

Good to see you on man. I like how you change your pics... Is that you in the other ones? Dude with the dark hair?

I don't know....i have seen overclocking in general effect how cool & quiet operates as to if it works at all and i have seen problems supposedly arrive from trying to use cool & quiet

As for my avatar...you won't see me in there usually if at all and if you do i am probably accompanied with a weapon

This video might be put as my avatar next







yes its me


----------



## Mastiffman

That's you lying on the ground behind that killer? NO!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Waterox* 
Help?

Happy new year!









I forget who our resident RAID guru is but it is defiantly not me! You might try posting in the RAID Controllers and Software sub forum. I am sure someone there can help ya out! If I had any experience with raid I would but alas I have none.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I don't know....i have seen overclocking in general effect how cool & quiet operates as to if it works at all and i have seen problems supposedly arrive from trying to use cool & quiet

As for my avatar...you won't see me in there usually if at all and if you do i am probably accompanied with a weapon

This video might be put as my avatar next







yes its me






I want one!

BTW guys IIRC PhenomMSRTweaker tweeks the C&Q settings because C&Q has no idea what the proper voltage would be to run when it went into power saving mode. Now if you are running multi OC only C&Q may work by itself but I would not count on it.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I want one!

BTW guys IIRC PhenomMSRTweaker tweeks the C&Q settings because C&Q has no idea what the proper voltage would be to run when it went into power saving mode. Now if you are running multi OC only C&Q may work by itself but I would not count on it.

Tell me about it...i can't wait till i can legally buy and carry my own gun...never know when you might get stuck in a sticky situation

I believe you are onto it Eclipse...i think its when you FSB OC that C&Q won't even work...still even if you are on a multi OC its best to just run the PhenomMSRTweaker application and set it up yourself

I like to just run my setup at 3.0Ghz with low voltage when i am not gaming...


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hey, What's up Swishamane? Haven't seen you on here in a while. You had enough of us or what? lol

Nah, just haven't been checking in on the thread. I've been busy with holiday stuff like anyone else, and looking into watercooling more and more. Im just hesitant to actually go through with it.

Thansk for the info on disabling the cores. I kind of figured it wouldnt hurt anything, I just don't want to put too much stress on 1 or 2 cores, and then shorten the overall life of the CPU and/or those 1 or 2 cores specifically. I've been thinking to run my 955be in dualcore mode, and do some benchies just to observe temps vs performance. I even wanted to try for 4.5ghz+ on a single core and see the performance. IF I can cut temps that much disabling one core, then I should get LOW temps on singlecore mode. Too bad Core0 HAS to be on all the time. I also wanted to do this to test each core for stability, and see which is the weakest core, so i could possibly use ACC to correct it.

Peace guys, and Happy 2010!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Nah, just haven't been checking in on the thread. I've been busy with holiday stuff like anyone else, and looking into watercooling more and more. Im just hesitant to actually go through with it.

Thansk for the info on disabling the cores. I kind of figured it wouldnt hurt anything, I just don't want to put too much stress on 1 or 2 cores, and then shorten the overall life of the CPU and/or those 1 or 2 cores specifically. I've been thinking to run my 955be in dualcore mode, and do some benchies just to observe temps vs performance. I even wanted to try for 4.5ghz+ on a single core and see the performance. IF I can cut temps that much disabling one core, then I should get LOW temps on singlecore mode. Too bad Core0 HAS to be on all the time. I also wanted to do this to test each core for stability, and see which is the weakest core, so i could possibly use ACC to correct it.

Peace guys, and Happy 2010!

I know exactly what you are going on about...i too wish AMD would have allowed us to change which cores we run..considering you have a core thats alot weaker then the rest you oculd run as a higher clocks triple core and lose the first possibly weakest core...as for a fast single core its not worth it and even if you get the temps down pat which BTW shouldn't be too hard with our S1283 cooler it would take way to much voltage for such little gain oh and BTW i have seen this board go pop when you get into 1.7V if you where thinking of trying that kind of voltage out...i have only read up on two cases of the board dieing when that kind of voltage is used though so take it with a grain of salt

As for CPU life i don't think it will make much of a difference...CPU Core 0 is always going to be ran so shutting cores off and trying to increase the life span of the CPU that way really won't work when you think about it...you can run an app like PhenomMSRTweaker and just massively downclock/lower voltages at idle...thats really all we can do

As for water cooling i would say it depends on the case...if you want to go into it for fun and have cash to throw away just for fun then yeah do it...if you really have to have silence then its a possibility...if you are trying to achieve a few 100Mhz for performance 24/7 i say NO

As long as you are not hitting really high temps with your current cooler i see no reason to go into water cooling...the real effect on your CPU's life span that i see you can actually make a difference with is the temps of the CPU...voltage/on time are second to temps

So what temps are you hitting now? with what voltage/clock


----------



## Markisa

Can this board do ACC? It has the SB750 but I don't have a option in the BIOs.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I know exactly what you are going on about...i too wish AMD would have allowed us to change which cores we run..considering you have a core thats alot weaker then the rest you oculd run as a higher clocks triple core and lose the first possibly weakest core...as for a fast single core its not worth it and even if you get the temps down pat which BTW shouldn't be too hard with our S1283 cooler it would take way to much voltage for such little gain oh and BTW i have seen this board go pop when you get into 1.7V if you where thinking of trying that kind of voltage out...i have only read up on two cases of the board dieing when that kind of voltage is used though so take it with a grain of salt

As for CPU life i don't think it will make much of a difference...CPU Core 0 is always going to be ran so shutting cores off and trying to increase the life span of the CPU that way really won't work when you think about it...you can run an app like PhenomMSRTweaker and just massively downclock/lower voltages at idle...thats really all we can do

As for water cooling i would say it depends on the case...if you want to go into it for fun and have cash to throw away just for fun then yeah do it...if you really have to have silence then its a possibility...if you are trying to achieve a few 100Mhz for performance 24/7 i say NO

As long as you are not hitting really high temps with your current cooler i see no reason to go into water cooling...the real effect on your CPU's life span that i see you can actually make a difference with is the temps of the CPU...voltage/on time are second to temps

So what temps are you hitting now? with what voltage/clock

I'm at 1.4vcore, with a .008vdroop at load (1.392v) and 3.8ghz 24/7, multi based OC as my RAM cant do past 200 fsb. Im also 33C idle, 23C ambient, and 56C OCCT Linpack test


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I know exactly what you are going on about...i too wish AMD would have allowed us to change which cores we run..considering you have a core thats alot weaker then the rest you oculd run as a higher clocks triple core and lose the first possibly weakest core...as for a fast single core its not worth it and even if you get the temps down pat which BTW shouldn't be too hard with our S1283 cooler it would take way to much voltage for such little gain oh and BTW i have seen this board go pop when you get into 1.7V if you where thinking of trying that kind of voltage out...i have only read up on two cases of the board dieing when that kind of voltage is used though so take it with a grain of salt

As for CPU life i don't think it will make much of a difference...CPU Core 0 is always going to be ran so shutting cores off and trying to increase the life span of the CPU that way really won't work when you think about it...you can run an app like PhenomMSRTweaker and just massively downclock/lower voltages at idle...thats really all we can do

As for water cooling i would say it depends on the case...if you want to go into it for fun and have cash to throw away just for fun then yeah do it...if you really have to have silence then its a possibility...if you are trying to achieve a few 100Mhz for performance 24/7 i say NO

As long as you are not hitting really high temps with your current cooler i see no reason to go into water cooling...the real effect on your CPU's life span that i see you can actually make a difference with is the temps of the CPU...voltage/on time are second to temps

So what temps are you hitting now? with what voltage/clock


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
Can this board do ACC? It has the SB750 but I don't have a option in the BIOs.

Rewind this is the exact reason that they implemented the ACC option. it stablizes the weaker core on an OC enabling Higehr OCs. ONe just has to apply it. +%'s are the direction to go on the weaker cores just so you guys know...


----------



## dir_d

Not for me..i turn on ACC and my board freaks out. it makes weird noises and sounds like an old 1800s camera with the light bulbs makes and high pitched noises lights flicker off and on.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Not for me..i turn on ACC and my board freaks out. it makes weird noises and sounds like an old 1800s camera with the light bulbs makes and high pitched noises lights flicker off and on.

WHAT????? REAlly???

EDIT:

Rewind, have you experimented with CPU PLL anymore?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
Can this board do ACC? It has the SB750 but I don't have a option in the BIOs.

yes but you have to enable it and how to do so differs slightly between some bios's


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
WHAT????? REAlly???

Yea i dont mess with it it. My computer runs fine now great temps low voltages so i dont wanna mess up my board.


----------



## dir_d

Anyone else gonna buy a thurban chip in Q2 2010 when they supposed to come out? I think i might because DX11 is supposed to force multithreading for CPUs. AvP and BF:BC2 look like some very good titles that might need that extra push from the CPU.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Rewind this is the exact reason that they implemented the ACC option. it stablizes the weaker core on an OC enabling Higehr OCs. ONe just has to apply it. +%'s are the direction to go on the weaker cores just so you guys know...









Well thats if it actually works like it is supposed to...i knew of ACC before posting and how it works but i have seen little to no results come from its use...other then hoping for failures from a specific core via Prime 95 its like tuning your system blind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Rewind, have you experimented with CPU PLL anymore?

Not as of late but it seems like it might actually work...i am just wondering as to how much of a difference it will actually make on the system...where did you pick up on the CPU PLL idea?

I could google it but i am curious as to where you got it from









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Anyone else gonna buy a thurban chip in Q2 2010 when they supposed to come out? I think i might because DX11 is supposed to force multithreading for CPUs. AvP and BF:BC2 look like some very good titles that might need that extra push from the CPU.

I'll probably pick one up if the price warrants it at release...

Then il setup my 945ES/GD70/Ballistix/9800GT as a secondary system either at one of the homes i stay at or leave it at work...

I will definitely have my eye on a GD70 replacement to roll out from MSI...anyone else looking forward to another release from MSI?

I'd be buying a 940BE and a mid range MSI board if i wasn't already set on having my own PS3 Slim


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Most defiantly looking for a breakthrough release from MSI! If they can keep this kind of quality up then I may just become a "fanboy"









As for thurban, nah I will be set for a few years unless something earth shattering comes out.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Most defiantly looking for a breakthrough release from MSI! If they can keep this kind of quality up then I may just become a "fanboy"









As for thurban, nah I will be set for a few years unless something earth shattering comes out.


I really hope they can keep this up as well..

Aww come on...succumb to the upgrade bug

I know i will







then again i am just that weak


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Aww come on...succumb to the upgrade bug

I know i will







then again i am just that weak










well I have other upgrades in mind. *GPU* and I may go H2O as well.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well I have other upgrades in mind. *GPU* and I may go H2O as well.


Yeah of course you would definitely benefit more from a GPU upgrade if you are on a budget of sorts...just saying that some of us have way to much disposable income









So what GPU/GPU's are you eying so far?


----------



## gsk3rd

quick question. Why does my clock, nb and ram all change speeds while idling and such. I know they are all linked to the bus speed and I checked amd c&q and it is disabled. what else would cause this?


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


quick question. Why does my clock, nb and ram all change speeds while idling and such. I know they are all linked to the bus speed and I checked amd c&q and it is disabled. what else would cause this?


I've noticed the same behavior. I haven't spotted it at idle.. just while burning with p95. FSB was jumping all over the place. CnQ disabled as well.


----------



## dir_d

You have Cool n Quiet on in the bios?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


I've noticed the same behavior. I haven't spotted it at idle.. just while burning with p95. FSB was jumping all over the place. CnQ disabled as well.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


quick question. Why does my clock, nb and ram all change speeds while idling and such. I know they are all linked to the bus speed and I checked amd c&q and it is disabled. what else would cause this?


What monitoring app are you both using and seeing this in?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Well thats if it actually works like it is supposed to...i knew of ACC before posting and how it works but i have seen little to no results come from its use...other then hoping for failures from a specific core via Prime 95 its like tuning your system blind

Not as of late but it seems like it might actually work...i am just wondering as to how much of a difference it will actually make on the system...where did you pick up on the CPU PLL idea?

I could google it but i am curious as to where you got it from










 Well, I reserched it. It does help, It just takes a bit to dial it in. I knew where it was with my PII x4 810 but it's different for this 965BE C3.

Right now I'm not using it. I'm _completely_ stable at:

CPU- 3.8Ghz (200 x19) @ 1.392v (Stock with vdroop)
CPU-NB- 2.6Ghz (200 x13) @ 1.25v
Ram- 1.6Ghz (1:4) CL6-6-6-18-1T @ 2.02v (no DDR-PHY)
HT Link 2Ghz @ 1.2v (Stock)

Will be Keeping those ram speeds and timings and Working on my CPU-NB and then my CPU frequencies... 1.6ghz Ram @ CL6 has a nice sweet spot @ 2.9Ghz+ CPU-NB...

So until I start having issues with stability, I most likely won't use it. It's kind of like the CPU DDR-PHY for the Ram. It's probably better implemented with higher Frequencies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well I have other upgrades in mind. *GPU* and I may go H2O as well.


 I hear you there. I want to get another Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 for CF. They run so cool that it makes sense. PLus, with the way that they scale.... Wow.

I'm gong to get a larger Radiator as well. Mine is single 120mm And I would like to get at least a double. Swiftech Make some really cool Stackable Radiators in double fan size. So you could purchase one, run it for a while and then add a second one behind it with a fans in between and one the back and front. Very cool design.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


I've noticed the same behavior. I haven't spotted it at idle.. just while burning with p95. FSB was jumping all over the place. CnQ disabled as well.


 It is partially natural for the Mhz to jump around in between a 1 -2Mhz Window. Anything above and beyond that may be from either having the "Spread Spectrum" option enabled while OCing or because of Major EMI in your local area... Rare but is a possible factor...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


...


Mhmm everything is running just dandy on my system and i recently finished some 24 hour Linx runs for stability testing...if i get the time or interest i may dive into the PLL/ACC stuff and see what happens

As for water cooling...i have had some second thoughts about selling the loop i bought for my system a week ago (Dtek V2/MCP655/Bix 240 W/ HS Yate loons/EK 100 Res) but after getting it set out in front of me it just seemed like it would over complicate my system you know and the extra work it would require just wasn't worth it for the temps...+ i bought the kit for well under market price and then sold it for an easy XXX$ profit


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Mhmm everything is running just dandy on my system and i recently finished some 24 hour Linx runs for stability testing...if i get the time or interest i may dive into the PLL/ACC stuff and see what happens

As for water cooling...i have had some second thoughts about selling the loop i bought for my system a week ago (Dtek V2/MCP655/Bix 240 W/ HS Yate loons/EK 100 Res) but after getting it set out in front of me it just seemed like it would over complicate my system you know and the extra work it would require just wasn't worth it for the temps...+ i bought the kit for well under market price and then sold it for an easy XXX$ profit

To be honest man, I wouldn't even touch them unless you are having to pump ridiculous volts to become stable OR you want to go higher with your OC and are having a hard time getting there.

What crossed my mind is that maybe ACC was aimed more towards those running LN2, D-ICE or LHe trying for 6.5-7Ghz+... But can also be implemented for everyday high OC's.

IDK.









*EDIT:*

OKay this is Kind of off Topic ATM. It was a cold day today. I figured why not try to get the PC outside and do some benches...

Word to the Wise, DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT, take your WaterCooled Rig outside when it's 14*F. The Water in my lines became slushy in less than 20-25 Minutes.

I didn't realize it at first. My PC ran fine for the first 10 Minutes. The I started getting blue screens and then the BIOS got all jacked up. it kept shutting off. (My Giagbyte water system has an Overheat Protection temp sensor that shuts the PC down) This has never happened to me before since the temps are always good.

So I said Eff it and brought it back in. I had just the tower rigth outside of my Doorwall with the Wires all leading in and the LCD, keyboard and mouse on a coffee table. I managed to get my 5770 GPU Core up to 1110mhz with the Memory @ 1425-50Mhz. That when things hit the fan.

I didn't realy know what was going on until I brought it in. I opened up the case, set it by the heat register to let it warm up and dry away any condensation from the temp diff and noticed that all of Water lines were hard and cold EXCEPT the Top one leading from the CPU waterblock. It was Very warm. So I didn't have any water flow to cool the CPU. Hence the reboots, blue screens and shut downs.

So if any of you decie to do this be careful please. Maybe I'm just a dip stick or soemthing... LOL


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
What monitoring app are you both using and seeing this in?

everest, Cpuz and core temp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
It is partially natural for the Mhz to jump around in between a 1 -2Mhz Window. Anything above and beyond that may be from either having the "Spread Spectrum" option enabled while OCing or because of Major EMI in your local area... Rare but is a possible factor...

I understand the 1-2mhz jumps but 200mhz jumps is a bit much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
You have Cool n Quiet on in the bios?

I have it disabled yes as with it enabled it was working. something else to making this happen.

I just reinstalled OS with this board as before I had just installed the hardware and did not reinstall the OS. Did not have this problem before.

Will test some more.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
You have Cool n Quiet on in the bios?

Nope! CnQ disabled.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
What monitoring app are you both using and seeing this in?

I'm using Everest.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

It is partially natural for the Mhz to jump around in between a 1 -2Mhz Window. Anything above and beyond that may be from either having the "Spread Spectrum" option enabled while OCing or because of Major EMI in your local area... Rare but is a possible factor...


If it was 1-2Mhz I wouldn't have thought twice about it. The dips were more along the lines of 100-1000Mhz. I've always had Spread Spectrum disabled. I suppose EMI could be the culprit but if it were I would think I'd have this problem constantly and it's not.

Sooo Everest then?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


Nope! CnQ disabled.

I'm using Everest.

If it was 1-2Mhz I wouldn't have thought twice about it. The dips were more along the lines of 100-1000Mhz. I've always had Spread Spectrum disabled. I suppose EMI could be the culprit but if it were I would think I'd have this problem constantly and it's not.

Sooo Everest then?










That is what I am thinking. cpu z and AOD had it reading right and everest was not. Will try the newer everest.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprower* 
Nope! CnQ disabled.

I'm using Everest.

If it was 1-2Mhz I wouldn't have thought twice about it. The dips were more along the lines of 100-1000Mhz. I've always had Spread Spectrum disabled. I suppose EMI could be the culprit but if it were I would think I'd have this problem constantly and it's not.

Sooo Everest then?









Okay, sorry. Is it only in Everest? if so, it;s everest. If you compare it to CPU-Z, it won't do that. Everest will do the same thing with mine...


----------



## Towlieee

Is the stock cooler on the 965c3 not up to the task of overclocking?

Mine seems to run really hot, I haven't messed with overclocking too much yet, just got my memory at 1600x8-8-8-24, with cpu [email protected] and I hit 75c in a few minutes of prime....

Although while gaming it never goes above 60-62, hitting 65c occasionally but never seen it higher..

Going to water cool eventually, just not sure if I want to mod my RBX to fit since I can't afford a new water block right now..

Also I reset my heatsink with AS5 and didn't drop temps much at all, and I'm not 'new' to this...

edit: hell I just droped back down to 3.4ghz and prime95ing at 1.24vcore and I'm hit 55c instantly am up to 59c already!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Yeah of course you would definitely benefit more from a GPU upgrade if you are on a budget of sorts...just saying that some of us have way to much disposable income









So what GPU/GPU's are you eying so far?


Yeah I wish I had some of that! You guys can throw some my way when ever you feel the urge! Just PM me for my paypal.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I hear you there. I want to get another Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 for CF. They run so cool that it makes sense. PLus, with the way that they scale.... Wow.


I am considering the 5870, 5770 Xfire, as well as wanting to know what Nvidia is going to be throwing out. One one side X fire would make sense (but I can SLI so no biggie) ATI has Price/Performance, but it is not a new architecture. Nvidia is going to be way more $$$ but will be a totally new design and should stomp the current ATI offerings. So I am really at odds.

Currently tho If I had to buy now I would pick up a 5870 or two. I would just have to squeze the funds out of somewhere


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*


Is the stock cooler on the 965c3 not up to the task of overclocking?

Mine seems to run really hot, I haven't messed with overclocking too much yet, just got my memory at 1600x8-8-8-24, with cpu [email protected] and I hit 75c in a few minutes of prime....

Although while gaming it never goes above 60-62, hitting 65c occasionally but never seen it higher..

Going to water cool eventually, just not sure if I want to mod my RBX to fit since I can't afford a new water block right now..

Also I reset my heatsink with AS5 and didn't drop temps much at all, and I'm not 'new' to this...

edit: hell I just droped back down to 3.4ghz and prime95ing at 1.24vcore and I'm hit 55c instantly am up to 59c already!



Did you remove the stock thermal paste? If not then you will need to do so. If I remember correctly some people have been able to hit 3.9ghz with the stock cooler.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*


Is the stock cooler on the 965c3 not up to the task of overclocking?

Mine seems to run really hot, I haven't messed with overclocking too much yet, just got my memory at 1600x8-8-8-24, with cpu [email protected] and I hit 75c in a few minutes of prime....

Although while gaming it never goes above 60-62, hitting 65c occasionally but never seen it higher..

Going to water cool eventually, just not sure if I want to mod my RBX to fit since I can't afford a new water block right now..

Also I reset my heatsink with AS5 and didn't drop temps much at all, and I'm not 'new' to this...

edit: hell I just droped back down to 3.4ghz and prime95ing at 1.24vcore and I'm hit 55c instantly am up to 59c already!


 Yeah, you defiontely have an issue there. Maybe an air pocket in between the two. I would follow what the others have said and remove the old Crap and put some AS5 or greater on it. ANd then give it a few days to set in. Make sure that you Prime blend it for a about 10-15minutes and then shut prime off, let her cool to idle and then shut the whole system down for about 20-30 minutes, maybe even by a cracked window. Then fire her up and do the same thing again, 2 more times.

That will allow the TIM to expand and contract enough to become a tad bit more dense to the point that it will transfer heat to the most optimal level.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah I wish I had some of that! You guys can throw some my way when ever you feel the urge! Just PM me for my paypal.









I am considering the 5870, 5770 Xfire, as well as wanting to know what Nvidia is going to be throwing out. One one side X fire would make sense (but I can SLI so no biggie) ATI has Price/Performance, but it is not a new architecture. Nvidia is going to be way more $$$ but will be a totally new design and should stomp the current ATI offerings. So I am really at odds.

Currently tho If I had to buy now I would pick up a 5870 or two. I would just have to squeze the funds out of somewhere











Nice choices. I tinnk that you can't lose with the 5770. I tossed up a 4890 and 5770. I choose the 5770 being that it has a bit longer of future than the 4890. DX11 mostly. Just the fact that it only requires ONE 6 pin pwr connector, instead of two like my 4870 (that I sold to get this one), sold me. And being that they scale Awesome from what others have said, Run so much cooler and quieter and if you were to purchase two of them, I heard it like having a 5870 anyhow. How true that is, opnly time will tell. And two 5770 is les expensive than 1 5870... IDK...

I'm gathering a few things around the house that I've been wanting to get rid of to add to my "#2 for CF Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 Fund" so i should be getting another one shortly.


----------



## Rewindlabs

I kind of knew it was bound to happen...it seems my Antec 300 Illusion could have shipped just a little faster









I soaked my GD70 in soda....


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I kind of knew it was bound to happen...it seems my Antec 300 Illusion could have shipped just a little faster









I soaked my GD70 in soda....

DUDE, is everything okay with that? Did you get it all cleaned up and dried off?

Did you read my post about taking my PC and setting it outside of my Doorwall and the water started freezing within 20 minutes... THAT was scary too! It was making the CPU Heat up and causing reboots bacause the lack of waterflow... The top tube coming from the CPU off the water block was very warm though. I'm just glad that it didn't ruin anything...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


DUDE, is everything okay with that? Did you get it all cleaned up and dried off?

Did you read my post about taking my PC and setting it outside of my Doorwall and the water started freezing within 20 minutes... THAT was scary too! It was making the CPU Heat up and causing reboots bacause the lack of waterflow... The top tube coming from the CPU off the water block was very warm though. I'm just glad that it didn't ruin anything...


I still haven't powered it on...i plan on having some rubbing alcohol delivered to me soon and il just douse everything that is below the CPU socket where the soda made contact...the board should be fun though because it was running for around 10 seconds after the liquid made contact before i pulled the plug

Glad your rigs OK man...so far this has been the biggest scare from my rig...this and the ever looking BSOD's i still get that point to a bad CPU


----------



## Mastiffman

I wouldn't worry about it, Worst case scinario, Clean the board off REALLY well. If it doesn't work........ RMA it. LOL- Js=ust say that it was fine and then all of the sudden, it just shut off. You'll be fine!









OT QUESTION EVERYONE!!!!!!

Hey guys, I just wanted to ask your advice before I order this stuff.

Upgrading my 120 Rad to a 240 and I will be using a push/pull method.

I Only have 4 extra 3 pin connectors on my MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard (also have a 3/4 pin CPU fan connector) and I wanted to know if it was to much draw on the board to have 2/ 3pin fan connectors LIKE THIS on 2 of the 4 3 pin connectors on my Board if I already have the other 2 3pin connectors filled with 1 fan a piece and a CPU fan (I use that plug for a fan that I have mounted to NB/MOSFET HS, CPU is water cooled.)

So that would be 6 120mm Scythe 1900Rpm 110cfm fans connected to my motherboard at once, using only 4 connectors.... Is that a bad way to go or should get one of THESE for a molex and call it a day?

Hey, thanks for any responses!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I wouldn't worry about it, Worst case scinario, Clean the board off REALLY well. If it doesn't work........ RMA it. LOL- Js=ust say that it was fine and then all of the sudden, it just shut off. You'll be fine!









OT QUESTION EVERYONE!!!!!!

Hey guys, I just wanted to ask your advice before I order this stuff.

Upgrading my 120 Rad to a 240 and I will be using a push/pull method.

I Only have 4 extra 3 pin connectors on my MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard (also have a 3/4 pin CPU fan connector) and I wanted to know if it was to much draw on the board to have 2/ 3pin fan connectors LIKE THIS on 2 of the 4 3 pin connectors on my Board if I already have the other 2 3pin connectors filled with 1 fan a piece and a CPU fan (I use that plug for a fan that I have mounted to NB/MOSFET HS, CPU is water cooled.)

So that would be 6 120mm Scythe 1900Rpm 110cfm fans connected to my motherboard at once, using only 4 connectors.... Is that a bad way to go or should get one of THESE for a molex and call it a day?

Hey, thanks for any responses!


I would like to respond to that but i really cant i have no clue but i do have a queston for you. When overclocking your video cards did you use the stock bios then flash or did you just use afterburner and change the config to use limits outside CCC range? Or is your bios unlocked?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I would like to respond to that but i really cant i have no clue but i do have a queston for you. When overclocking your video cards did you use the stock bios then flash or did you just use afterburner and change the config to use limits outside CCC range? Or is your bios unlocked?


That's okay. Appreciate the enthusiasm...

I only have one card right now.

But anyhow, I currently using AMD GPU Tool and Afterburner.

GPU Tool is for the Mhz above 960 and 1445
AfterBurner is only for the Volts.

I haven't figured out yet how to make the CFG file work? So word is that IF you change that it will allow you to OC past 960/1445 using Afterburner? Is there a special way or order that you are supposed to change it. I tried it and it didn't work past 960/1445. Maybe I did it wrong.

So you're supposed to change it to a 1 from a 0? Yes, no?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I Only have 4 extra 3 pin connectors on my MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard (also have a 3/4 pin CPU fan connector) and I wanted to know if it was to much draw on the board to have 2/ 3pin fan connectors LIKE THIS on 2 of the 4 3 pin connectors on my Board if I already have the other 2 3pin connectors filled with 1 fan a piece and a CPU fan (I use that plug for a fan that I have mounted to NB/MOSFET HS, CPU is water cooled.)

So that would be 6 120mm Scythe 1900Rpm 110cfm fans connected to my motherboard at once, using only 4 connectors.... Is that a bad way to go or should get one of THESE for a molex and call it a day?

Hey, thanks for any responses!

I am not sure as to if this would work or hurt the board either...if you can you should probably just pick up the fan power port thingy to be safe...i assume it would work without it but better safe then sorry

Well i just started the first ISO Alcohol bath...so far so good


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
That's okay. Appreciate the enthusiasm...

I only have one card right now.

But anyhow, I currently using AMD GPU Tool and Afterburner.

GPU Tool is for the Mhz above 960 and 1445
AfterBurner is only for the Volts.

I haven't figured out yet how to make the CFG file work? So word is that IF you change that it will allow you to OC past 960/1445 using Afterburner? Is there a special way or order that you are supposed to change it. I tried it and it didn't work past 960/1445. Maybe I did it wrong.

So you're supposed to change it to a 1 from a 0? Yes, no?

Yes change it to a 1 but i have issues with it im gonna flash my 5870 to Asus bios and try again.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I am not sure as to if this would work or hurt the board either...if you can you should probably just pick up the fan power port thingy to be safe...i assume it would work without it but better safe then sorry

Well i just started the first ISO Alcohol bath...so far so good

Nice, keep it up and let us know how the bath goes? Are dipping the whole thing in IA?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Yes change it to a 1 but i have issues with it im gonna flash my 5870 to Asus bios and try again.

Okay, that's what I did and it didn't work? What are you supposed to use to edit it? I used notepad. When I first opened the File it had cfg after it. Then when I saved it it didn't. So I'm not sure if that had something to do with it or not...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice, keep it up and let us know how the bath goes? Are dipping the whole thing in IA?

ATM its just sat over my sink and i have a standing amount of alcohol across the lower half of the board...this is just as effective as if i bathed it in the stuff except i don't have to wait for the bath to evaporate

I am using a hairdryer (set to cold air) to blow the alcohol under/over everything...so far it looks as good as the day i bought it...testing will come tomorrow evening


----------



## Towlieee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yeah, you defiontely have an issue there. Maybe an air pocket in between the two. I would follow what the others have said and remove the old Crap and put some AS5 or greater on it. ANd then give it a few days to set in. Make sure that you Prime blend it for a about 10-15minutes and then shut prime off, let her cool to idle and then shut the whole system down for about 20-30 minutes, maybe even by a cracked window. Then fire her up and do the same thing again, 2 more times.

That will allow the TIM to expand and contract enough to become a tad bit more dense to the point that it will transfer heat to the most optimal leve

Yeah I had already removed the stock thermal paste and cleaned it real well, and installed the AS5 and let it cure 3-4 days
And still would get around 45c idle without cool and quiet, and 60c+ at full load on stock clock

I went ahead and reseated the heat sink, still terrible temps







The stock heatsink looked hardely flat, lots of big scratches from machining.. And almost looked concaved (or convex.. looked like the center stuck out further then the edges)

Tonight modded my RBX water block to fit, and get AWESOME temps now! Right out the gate with cool water, getting 37c full load! and 25c idle lol... Now after running over a hour without fans on the radiator, still only getting 34c idle and well under 45cfull load









Going to push it far tonight/ tomorrow see what I can get out of it.









edit: also last night after a lot of testing, I found 3.7 to be stable at 1.39v, isn't quiet as bad as my previous 1.42v for 3.7


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Towlieee* 
Yeah I had already removed the stock thermal paste and cleaned it real well, and installed the AS5 and let it cure 3-4 days
And still would get around 45c idle without cool and quiet, and 60c+ at full load on stock clock

I went ahead and reseated the heat sink, still terrible temps







The stock heatsink looked hardely flat, lots of big scratches from machining.. And almost looked concaved (or convex.. looked like the center stuck out further then the edges)

Tonight modded my RBX water block to fit, and get AWESOME temps now! Right out the gate with cool water, getting 37c full load! and 25c idle lol... Now after running over a hour without fans on the radiator, still only getting 34c idle and well under 45cfull load









Going to push it far tonight/ tomorrow see what I can get out of it.









edit: also last night after a lot of testing, I found 3.7 to be stable at 1.39v, isn't quiet as bad as my previous 1.42v for 3.7

DUDE!!!!! Good stuff man! I love H2O!!!!

Anyway, Mine is Stable at 3.8 (200x19) @ Stock volts. Vdroop in CPU-Z on full load is 1.376v

I'm also @:
CPU-NB (IMC) 2800 @ 1.28 BIOS, 1.31v in Everest (probably less being that Everest always rounds up.)
Ram 1600Mhz CL6-6-6-18-24-1T @ 2.02v (Stock is 2.0-2.05v)
HT Link 2Ghz @ 1.25
NB Chipset @ 1.3v
SB Chipset @ 1.25v
PCI-e PLL @ 1.82 (Stock is 1.8)

Been Prime Blending getting ready to pass now on 5 hours... Temps on water are 45.5*C and Idles @ about 27-28*C

I just went and order some new WCS Parts as well tonight.

1.) Swiftech MCR220-QP Res W/ Barbs: 1/4 to 1/2" Swiftech Steel High Flow barbs









2.) 2x Scythe "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm Case Fan - High (3000Rpm 133CFM I can always run those at lower RPM's)









3.) Sunbeam Multi Fan Power Port









I got that last one so I could have control over the Rad fans but still plug the Front case, side intake (Pointed at NB/Mosfet HS) and 120mm Blowing over the top of Video card, soon to be in between my 5770's







. And I'll still have plugs for three more 3pin fans!!!

I hoping that coming from the 120x120 Gigabyte Aluminim Rad to a 240x120 Swiftech Rad I'll drop my Load temps a bit. My Idles are low enough right now that it doesn't even matter to me. Plus I'll be able to possibly save up and get a couple water blocks for the 5770(s) in the future. Maybe by that time they'll actually be some available...

Quote:

Yes change it to a 1 but i have issues with it im gonna flash my 5870 to Asus bios and try again.
Hey, don't waste your time. You go through all, risk Effing something up, brick it and then can't explain that to the MFR...

Just use AMD GPU Tool and Afterburner for Voltage. Works just fine. It's little extra work but hey, No Worries!!!


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice, keep it up and let us know how the bath goes? Are dipping the whole thing in IA?

Okay, that's what I did and it didn't work? What are you supposed to use to edit it? I used notepad. When I first opened the File it had cfg after it. Then when I saved it it didn't. So I'm not sure if that had something to do with it or not...

It won't allow you to save it directly in that folder. What I did was change the value, save it in My Documents, and copy that file over to the MSI Afterburner folder. Sounds troublesome, but it gets it to work


----------



## cssorkinman

Question, I'm running bios version 1.4 and not having any real issues, should I flash to 1.7 ?


----------



## DeltaDevil1961

I do like what i have seen sofar but ran into a bad snagg! It is like this getting a bad fail it is

Flash_MMIO_map_Devicecontrol error how do i fix this MSI no help Thanks if you know how to fixs this please do tell..Deltadevil1961


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
It won't allow you to save it directly in that folder. What I did was change the value, save it in My Documents, and copy that file over to the MSI Afterburner folder. Sounds troublesome, but it gets it to work









Dude, it doesn't work. I'm geting irritated with even trying.

This is what I did.

I have MSI afterburner installed in my "Installed Programs" FOlder in my D: Drive.

- I go into the MSI Afterburner Folder and open the MSI Afterburner.cfg file with "Notepad" (Is that okay? it works with every other file that I need to mod)

- Then I changed the 0 to a 1 and selected "Save" under the file menu.

- Then I try to repoen and change the Core clock past 960 and it doens't work.

- I recopied a fresh cfg file of the original back into the MSI Afterburner folder to replace the one that I changed to start fresh.

-I then open the cfg file and changed the 0 to 1 again and "Seved as"
is the file tab again but saved it to my desktop. I then recpoied it back to the MSI AFterburner folder and deleted the original one and closed out of that window.

- When I tried to go past 960 it doesn't save it. It just kicks it back to the last clock below 960 that I had it at.

Nothing. Does it just NOT work with my card?

*PreEDIT:* *HACKSAW,*

*OKAY Finally!!!!!!! I figured it out. When you save the MSIAfterburner.cfg File through Notepad, you have to make sure that you select "All file types" under the File name box. If you leave it at ".txt" for the file type then it won't work!

SO Dir-d, BEFORE you go and flash your Cards BIOS, do this.

1.) Open the MSIAfterburner.cfg with Notepad
2.) Change the "enable unofficial overclocking" Value of 0 to 1.
3.) Select "File" and select "Save as".
4.) When the save window pops up select "All Files" in the "Save as type" box and save!
It wil ask you to confirm the "Overwrite of the file" Select "yes".

You are done and should be able to Use ONLY MSI Afterburner to overclock your ATI Series Card past the max CCC Frequency!

Have fun!!!

THANKS MAN!*

EDIT: New Water Parts Arrive on thursday! I"m still kind of even leary about running the water cooling with my system because of the leak that I saw in the top of the Rad. It looked like there was a tiny bit of corrosion there where I saw the water. Unless it was condensation but that deosn't make sense that it would only be in one spot...


----------



## Shinobi

So as you can see, I'm a noob. I've been trying to unlock my Phenom X2 550 with all the official bios but just can't get it to work for some reason. Could I get some help. I heard about the 1.5b3 bios and i was trying to DL it. However i get the 404 error when trying to download it from Xtreme forums. Could someone give me another link to the bios?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shinobi* 
So as you can see, I'm a noob. I've been trying to unlock my Phenom X2 550 with all the official bios but just can't get it to work for some reason. Could I get some help. I heard about the 1.5b3 bios and i was trying to DL it. However i get the 404 error when trying to download it from Xtreme forums. Could someone give me another link to the bios?


Shinobi,

Just so you know, it may not work with Every CPU... Use 1.7official It has the unlocking features and they will work best. IMO

- But the process works best if you leave everything at auto.
- Turn the Unlock CPU (EC Firmware) to Enable and reboot.
- Boot into the BIOS again and set the ACC to Auto and reboot again.
- Let it go into the OS and if your CPU is unlockable, you will see 4 cores in the first tab of CPU-Z. Download it from that hyper link there.

Let us know the outcome.

*P.S. THIS IS TO EVERYONE.

THAT LINK IS TO THE NEW 1.53ver. OF CPU-Z if you'd like to download it!*


----------



## moorhen2

Hi all,new on this forum,here is what i have managed with my system so far,had the 965 c3 since they were released here in the uk.


----------



## SwishaMane

w00t! Bout to be replacing my 955 c2 with a 965 C3 I found for a decent price... AH YEAH!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Success!

One of the reasons i hadn't posted before now was i tested the board out and it was a no go...the board was doing some crazy stuff where it would flicker on and off and oh was it scary..

I noticed my motherboard controls where all sticky as well so after cleaning those as well as removing my cooler and the socket heatsink bracket i thoroughly dried the board and its now setting inside the bios...

I am running it on my sempron so now i am going to pop the 945 in and see what happens...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...f-my-gd70.html

If you check in the thread now...i am on a mission to clean the chalky white residue the alcohol left behind...


----------



## raisethe3

@rewind- Did you spill something on the mobo? Not sure what incident you're having. But its good to see you're up and running.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


@rewind- Did you spill something on the mobo? Not sure what incident you're having. But its good to see you're up and running.


Link to the ordeal was and is still in the post you just read...


----------



## raisethe3

[email protected] me for not clicking the link. But as I thought, you spilled something. Be careful more next time buddy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Link to the ordeal was and is still in the post you just read...


----------



## Towlieee

put that beast in a case! Or at least further away from your keyboard where you are likely to be drinking soda while using the pc


----------



## moorhen2

Quick run of cinebench @4.1ghz,not bad,but can do better,lol!!!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Quick run of cinebench @4.1ghz,not bad,but can do better,lol!!!


What a nice clocker of a CPU you have there...keep it up!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Be careful more next time buddy.


PFFF no s***...i usually don't even permit drinks in my PC room/bedroom for the whole two PC's running case-less but i just wasn't paying attention and got too relaxed at my desk

You can't see it but my secondary rig was thrown in the Antec 300 cause i got so spooked...hopefully my Antec 300 Illusion will arrive before friday

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*


put that beast in a case! Or at least further away from your keyboard where you are likely to be drinking soda while using the pc










Meh i have a standing beverage tray....knowing my luck i would end up with a keyboard full of drink









Thanks for all of the feedback y'all...maybe we should tack into the OP that our board is the only *proven* liquid proof motherboard









Anyways here is the rig breaking in some AS5 and a new overclock...i am still trying to find a RPM+CFM/Noise ratio for the fan so its been slowing down and speeding up through this IBT run thus higher temps but i assume i can crank it up higher when i get my case in without it being a bother...i am also working on my NB voltage as well and yes it can definitely go lower where as my CPU voltage is as low as it can go


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Quick run of cinebench @4.1ghz,not bad,but can do better,lol!!!


Is that 18xxx or 13xxx? if 13xxx then yes you can do much better


----------



## yawa

So 80C is the max safe northbridge temp according to MSI's response on this.

However, I have to ask is 57-62c High? I just angled a fan on it and it got it down a bit, but it seems weird to me.

Should I reseat it or apply new paste?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yawa* 
So 80C is the max safe northbridge temp according to MSI's response on this.

However, I have to ask is 57-62c High? I just angled a fan on it and it got it down a bit, but it seems weird to me.

Should I reseat it or apply new paste?

Applying new paste should help a lot, but getting to the NB could be tricky with it's positioning and the heatsink that covers the MOSFET area.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Applying new paste should help a lot, but getting to the NB could be tricky with it's positioning and the heatsink that covers the MOSFET area.

seems pretty easy honestly, just some screws with springs.

From what I've read the preapplied tim is a night mare to get off though

Guess I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## mav2000

Post some pics if you can.


----------



## NCspecV81

I've taken the sink off this board before. It's really easy and the tim replacement is even easier.


----------



## moorhen2

Lol,yes its 13###,but then it was run on W7 32bit,your scores are with 64bit OS,64bit will allways yeald higher scores.


----------



## moorhen2

Here is a run i did some time ago on W7 x64.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Well as soon as my Flux-Off comes in and i clean my board i will definitely have to switch out the NB's thermal paste...mine hits as high as 65C...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yawa*


So 80C is the max safe northbridge temp according to MSI's response on this.

However, I have to ask is 57-62c High? I just angled a fan on it and it got it down a bit, but it seems weird to me.

Should I reseat it or apply new paste?


Hey everyone, Happy New Year!! Sorry, I've been a bit distracted lately.

*Yawa* -- I talked with MSI Tech and asked again about the NB temps. His response was this, "Yes, 80c is the max safe temp, but it would be best to keep it under 70c." Mine, when folding on both cards has gotten over 70c, so you are ok, but nearing the high side.

If anyone is going to be looking for 'other' cooling solutions to the NB, I will be putting my NB and MOSFETs under water soon, so I'll let you know how it works out, and what I used, because there are no pre-designed/packaged blocks for AMD 790FX chipsets. Ironically, there are a few options for 790i (nVidia) chipsets.









To that, can anyone measure the EXACT bolt spacing for the MOSFETs for me? I don't want to strip my board out of the case just to measure the MOSFETs bolt spacing (MSI didn't have that info, go figure!







). And if someone can, would you mind also measuring the bolt-spacing for the NB as well, I just want to make sure that what I purchase is going to be fine as far as fitment goes.

There are several MOSFET water blocks that are 'generic', varying by the bolt spacing, so I just need to know which one to purchase.

@Rewind... -- good to know the board is liquid proof! Glad it didn't fry on you!

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
To that, can anyone measure the EXACT bolt spacing for the MOSFETs for me? I don't want to strip my board out of the case just to measure the MOSFETs bolt spacing (MSI didn't have that info, go figure!







). And if someone can, would you mind also measuring the bolt-spacing for the NB as well, I just want to make sure that what I purchase is going to be fine as far as fitment goes.

There are several MOSFET water blocks that are 'generic', varying by the bolt spacing, so I just need to know which one to purchase.

@Rewind... -- good to know the board is liquid proof! Glad it didn't fry on you!

Marc

Happy new year









If you can tell me how to measure it i am actually taking my NB/Mosfet sink off now to replace the TIM...hoping to get the temps down







...i don't guess there is any magical way to measure it and i don't know if i have any measuring tools on me

On another note i just took mine off and the stock TIM looks looks like bubble gum...there was TIM all around the NB chip itself yet almost none was on the core of the NB...cleaning the TIM off now and installing AS5

Edit: Ok from what i can tell there has been a big drop in temps...i am adding .09v to my northbridge voltage so it will be comparable to a screenshot i took last night...for the record i am actually stable at around 1.30v i believe

Anyways i am going to do 50 runs of IBT which is what i had ran last night when i took the stock TIM screenshot and the NB temps where topping out at around 60C...keep in mind though my ambient temps where lower at the time

After 5 mins of IBT my NB is loaded at 50C....so considering the ambients its at least 10C cooler then the stock TIM

Edit: Ok here are the tests...i am pretty sure i used too much TIM as well as the NB Vcore is a little higher for the AS5 run


----------



## yawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I've taken the sink off this board before. It's really easy and the tim replacement is even easier.

How clean did you manage to get it? The tape on the bottom is what frightens me as it will disolve the moment the cleaning solution hits it, however the regular tim is hardened and ******edly hard to scrape off.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Hey everyone, Happy New Year!! Sorry, I've been a bit distracted lately.

*Yawa* -- I talked with MSI Tech and asked again about the NB temps. His response was this, "Yes, 80c is the max safe temp, but it would be best to keep it under 70c." Mine, when folding on both cards has gotten over 70c, so you are ok, but nearing the high side.

If anyone is going to be looking for 'other' cooling solutions to the NB, I will be putting my NB and MOSFETs under water soon, so I'll let you know how it works out, and what I used, because there are no pre-designed/packaged blocks for AMD 790FX chipsets. Ironically, there are a few options for 790i (nVidia) chipsets.









To that, can anyone measure the EXACT bolt spacing for the MOSFETs for me? I don't want to strip my board out of the case just to measure the MOSFETs bolt spacing (MSI didn't have that info, go figure!







). And if someone can, would you mind also measuring the bolt-spacing for the NB as well, I just want to make sure that what I purchase is going to be fine as far as fitment goes.

There are several MOSFET water blocks that are 'generic', varying by the bolt spacing, so I just need to know which one to purchase.

@Rewind... -- good to know the board is liquid proof! Glad it didn't fry on you!

Marc

Definitely let me know how that goes, and yeah these boards can take a great deal of abuse.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yawa* 
How clean did you manage to get it? The tape on the bottom is what frightens me as it will disolve the moment the cleaning solution hits it, however the regular tim is hardened and ******edly hard to scrape off.

Good question and SPEC, what's the best TIM to put on it? I wouldn't mind slapping some better Crap on mine!

I'm only running at 45-46*C @ full load with 1.30v on the NB Chipset, so I most likely don't need it.

Just so everyone knows, Even bumping the NB Chipset voltage by .05 can easily add a good 4-6*C.

I have my Stock CPU Fan Mounted right to the Section of the NB/MOSFET Heatsink that is directly above the NB Chipset. Also, with a side intake casefan that is angled slightly towards it (HS) to blow cool air right at the section above that, which is above the MOSFETs area of the heatsink.

It's seem to be pretty affective. I'll take some pics post them in a minute of it.

*EDIT:* PICS added of NB/MOSFET cooling

1.) This shows the side case fan blowing in from the outside.










2. the side case fan with the Panel open, showing the level of life from the panel to properly aim the airflow at the HS.










3.) Same fan but viewed from the top. Shows a better view of the difference of the angle.










4.) Shows the position of the Stock PhenomII CPU Fan over the NB Chipset section of the HS.










5.) Shows the difference in placement between the two fans and how the case fan directs airflow onto the MOSFET section of the HS.










So these two fans keep that sucker pretty cool and keep the loads temps down as well.


----------



## yawa

Ok. Taking off and reapplying the paste (even in a somewhat sloppy fashion) comes highly recommended from me. I have just taken apart my, and my girlfriend's future GD-70 just to see if they were about the same.

They are. It seems the thermal paste MSI used on these boards could not have had two worse things happen to them. Not only had the paste hardened to a rock solid substance, in both cases the the paste wasn't even on the chips, it had slunk off and hardened to the side of each one.

This certainly would explain the horrific temperatures I have experienced in my north bridge and south bridge.

Time to fix it.

-Removing the sink is not hard at all really. Just unscrew it from the bottom. I laid down the piece of plastic the motherboard came in and just flipped it upside down. The screws are tight, but not too hard to loosen.

-On the bottom of the sink when it is off. Be ready to use your cleaning product of choice, and what ever you do not use anything sloppy on the heat sink itself (you do not want to dissolve the sticky tape on the bottom, or maybe you do who knows, I just don't want you to do it because I forgot to tell you not too). Also be prepared to scrape the old TIM (You heard me right) SCRAPE it off the heat sink itself. It is mostly likely rock solid. Mind you, if you don't care about dissolving the tape, then by all means douse it in your cleaning solution of choice till your hearts content.

-On the chip treat it as you would reseating and reapplying TIM on your graphics card. Clean it off gently with a bit of solution then polish the north bridge and south bridge to a mirror shine. (Obviously take care not to short anything out).

-Reapply your paste directly on the chip (I used MX3) then holding the board sideways so the heads and the screws line up and the heat sink does not wiggle itself free from your chips, put a screw in the north bridge and then the south bridge so it stays in place. When they are in, flip the board back upside down and start screwing things down as even as possible making it as tight as possible (without damaging anything of course).

Is it worth it? Certainly if you were having the temperature problems I was having, especially knowing that 70-80C is the absolute upper limit the bridges should ever reach.

My North bridge and South bridge were both idling around 60C (Undervolted no less).

Now check them out...










Probably the easiest blind mod I've attempted so far on my new rig. I recommend it to ANYONE who bought this board. From what I read it's a chronic problem.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Very nice yawa! If we can get a confirm from someone else that this truly drops temps like that I will add to OP.


----------



## yawa

I realize now the folly in not taking a before picture







.

I promise it works. Though I understand waiting for a confirmation. Another word of caution be VERY careful removing the old TIM from the heat sink, I was not exaggerating when I said I had to scrape it off (chip is more like it).


----------



## Mastiffman

Good Deal Yawa!!!!

That's gotta be a good feeling knowing that you're in the safe zone.

I wanted to verify my finding first as well!

I ventured out and flashed to BIOS 1.84b and there is a pretty significant differnce in temps on th CPU, NB Chipset and motherboard readings. Let alone feeling more stable!

Here is a picture of my desktop at idle on the 1.7 Official BIOS. Compare the Bold print numbers of BIOS 1.7 to 1.84b

My Settings here were as follows:

*1.)* CPU @ 3400 (200 x17) @ Auto v (CPU-Z says 1.392v and 1.376v w/ Full Load)
*2.)* CPU-NB @ 2.6Ghz (200 x13) @ 1.25v in (BIOS) 1.26v (In Everest)
*3.)* Ram @ 1.6ghz (1:4) @ 6-7-7-21-28-1T @ 2.02v
*4.)* NB Chipset @ 1.25v
5.) HT Link @ 1.25v
6.) SB Chipset @ 1.25v

Check out the lower Rigth hand side of the screen for Idle stats. (SS was originally for my 5770 OC Records)










Now the Picture of my Current Desktop with BIOS 1.84b!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Settings are:

*1.)* CPU @ 3.8Ghz (200 x19) @ Auto v (CPU-Z says 1.392v and 1.376v w/ Full Load)
*2.)* CPU-NB @ 2.8Ghz (200 x14) @ 1.28v in (BIOS) 1.29v (In Everest)
*3.)* Ram @ 1.6ghz (1:4) @ 6-6-6-21-27-1T @ 2.02v
*4.)* NB Chipset @ 1.32v
5.) HT Link @ 1.25v
6.) SB Chipset @ 1.25v










What's the difference you ask.... Well, with BIOS 1.84b

1.) CPU is running 400Mhz Higher w/ same volts BUT is Idling 3*C LESS!
2.) CPU-NB is running 200MHz Higher w/ .03 Higher in volts!
3.) Ram is Running tighter timings!
4.) NB Chipset is running .05v higher BUT 4*C Cooler!
5.) After all of this, the Motherboard is even running 5*C Cooler!

Now I think that like E said, it would be BEST to have someone else confirm this first by flashing to the 1.84b BIOS and checking the difference in temps.

If someone wants to be proactive, then by all means go ahead. it will be interesting to see the difference on someone else's system... Just make sure to take before and After screenies as I did!

HERE is the link to download the 1.84beta BIOS.

Just click on the "Free Download" button.


----------



## yawa

Hmm that's fascinating I wonder what they changed in it.

Good for you though, seriously. I might try this tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yawa* 
Hmm that's fascinating I wonder what they changed in it.

Good for you though, seriously. I might try this tonight or tomorrow.

Yeah, it only takes a couple minutes to do with a USB device and M-Flash. Or through the USB device with the software on it.

Either way it a benefit. I'm just not sure if temps are lower or the BIOS are reporting them more accurately? Anyone have anything to say about this?

WHERE THE HECK IS EVERYONE??????
















I get surgery done on wednesday of last week and come back to CRICKETS and TUMBLEWEEDS?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Happy new year









If you can tell me how to measure it i am actually taking my NB/Mosfet sink off now to replace the TIM...hoping to get the temps down







...i don't guess there is any magical way to measure it and i don't know if i have any measuring tools on me


Hi Rewind,

Sorry for the late response. If you can, measure the space from one mount location (bolt hole) to the other. It will probably come out to something like 80-100mm (3.1-3.9 in.). I need to know the distance between mount holes to be sure I get the correct length block.

Also, I played around a bit to see if the NB would be ok with less NB core volts, and I've been able to shave off about 3-4c. The NB core volts definitely affect the NB core temps. CPU-NB doesn't affect the NB core temps, it seems, at all, only the CPU temps.

Marc


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Now I think that like E said, it would be BEST to have someone else confirm this first by flashing to the 1.84b BIOS and checking the difference in temps.

If someone wants to be proactive, then by all means go ahead. it will be interesting to see the difference on someone else's system... Just make sure to take before and After screenies as I did!

HERE is the link to download the 1.84beta BIOS.

Just click on the "Free Download" button.

I'll try! I will OCCT Linpack my rig with 1.7, and same after 1.84b, and post screens of hardware monitor... I'll need a minute to do so...

EDIT: I think there's something wrong with my mobos hardware monitors. Since I got this board, the only temp sensors that work are CPU, GPU and HDDs. I don't get PSU info or other mobo related temps... Anyone have any insight into that? Am I just missing a driver?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Hi Rewind,

Sorry for the late response. If you can, measure the space from one mount location (bolt hole) to the other. It will probably come out to something like 80-100mm (3.1-3.9 in.). I need to know the distance between mount holes to be sure I get the correct length block.

Also, I played around a bit to see if the NB would be ok with less NB core volts, and I've been able to shave off about 3-4c. The NB core volts definitely affect the NB core temps. CPU-NB doesn't affect the NB core temps, it seems, at all, only the CPU temps.

Marc

That's correct Marc!

The NB Chipset temp sensors measure the temps of the NB Chipset on the motherboard, therefore if one raises the NB Chipset volts it will thus raise the NB temp senors readings (Which is on the motherboard) and won't affect the CPU's Temps and vise versa.

As a side note, I'm not sure but it seems that rasing the CPU-NB volts will not only affect CPU ambients and CPU Core temps but the motherboard temp sensor shows an increase as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I'll try! I will OCCT Linpack my rig with 1.7, and same after 1.84b, and post screens of hardware monitor... I'll need a minute to do so...

EDIT: I think there's something wrong with my mobos hardware monitors. Since I got this board, the only temp sensors that work are CPU, GPU and HDDs. I don't get PSU info or other mobo related temps... Anyone have any insight into that? Am I just missing a driver?

That sounds sweet, I can't wait to see the difference. Make sure that you take note of the setting on the BIOS 1.7 while testing and set 1.84b BIOS settings the same.

I don't even use HWmonitor. I think that a good part of are using Lavalys Everest Ultimate 5.3being that it reports more accurate temps and more data all together.

Try that if you will, it may be more beneficial for you.


----------



## SwishaMane

Cool, I'll run the tests tonight after work, gotta go REAL soon now...


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice! I look for ya!

Good luck!


----------



## dir_d

ill probably try 1.84b tonight when i get home


----------



## oscarface92

Hi Guys i guess another one joins the club then







well anyways i've had the board for 2 weeks now and just recently something went wrong when applying new voltage settings, (which were safe settings too) and because of this the board refused to start. kept giving me the FF post code. still i got all cpu phase lights up, and here's the strange part. i cant seem to reset the cmos in any way at all. so far i've tried the easiest pressing the clear cmos button when power is off (holding 5 secs) but no results at all. i've also tried moving the jumper and the battery method, and still no good. read around a bit and it seems no one else have had this problem before so, any thoughts?
i've also sendt a message to msi but, as to be expected i recieved an answer telling me to use the clear cmos buttons (facepalm) so any help on this would be great.


----------



## oscarface92

and yes i'm signing up for the owner thread now


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Just got my board a week ago! Mind if I join this group?


----------



## oscarface92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990* 
Just got my board a week ago! Mind if I join this group?









its open for everyone with a 790fx-gd70


----------



## Mastiffman

Welcome to you both!

We'd be glad to have you Join! You will find that we have a good knowledge base of the Board already. On the OP (Original Post) Page you can find many useful pieces of info that may be exactly what you're looking for. So feel free to look around and we'll do our best to help you get your system stable and troubleshoot things if need be...

Remember to be patient and have fun. It's a motherboard with a lot options and can take some time and a few reboots to figure out the right setting combo...

@ Oscarface,

I know that you have already tried this but I want to make sure that the process was done right. Please do not take offense to this. Sometimes even one minor step can make all of the difference.

1.) First, what voltages did you changed?
2.) What were they before you changed them and what did you change them to?


----------



## oscarface92

the last cpu voltage was 1.505 and it crashed when i changed it to 5.5v the other voltages are all on auto for now while the dram is and always has been on 1.8 as it is supposed to. still i find it kinda odd that this would happen only after raising the volt by 0.5 which isn't a very high voltage level compared to all other oc's. anyways i'd be happy for any ideas, otherwise ill just send it back for a new one.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oscarface92* 
the last cpu voltage was 1.505 and it crashed when i changed it to 5.5v the other voltages are all on auto for now while the dram is and always has been on 1.8 as it is supposed to. still i find it kinda odd that this would happen only after raising the volt by 0.5 which isn't a very high voltage level compared to all other oc's. anyways i'd be happy for any ideas, otherwise ill just send it back for a new one.


So you went from 1.505v to 1.555v on the CPU Voltage....

When did it crash? As soon as you booted in the OS? Or while at the boot screen?


----------



## moorhen2

Hi oscarface92,have you removed the power leed from the psu,you should allways do this first,then with it out,press the power button for a few seconds to drain any power from the system,then move jumper to clear cmos,then remove battery for a few minutes,then put jumper back to default pins and put battery back in,this should work,also reffering to your voltages,what have you got your "vdd"voltages at,for your chip being a 140w,the vdd's should be at 1.425v and 1.3125v,you use the other voltage settings to adjust for offsets.


----------



## oscarface92

yes it crashed at boot (bios) as i explained the post led keeps giving me the code ff which itself means a cpu problem but that isnt the problem here the cpu is fine.
and again yes i've completely drained power from the psu also pressed the power on button to completely drain the capacitators and still im unable to clear the cmos. or is there a possibility that the cmos broke after just applying new settings??


----------



## moorhen2

Well how can you be sure it's not a cpu problem,as you stated "FF"is cpu initialization,and if it wont get past this theres a problem with the cpu,can you not get into the bios at all,have you got the user manual handy,if so read page en-39,this could be worth a try,hope you dont think i am being funny,just trying to help.


----------



## oscarface92

proof 1 I've been using the cpu for 2 weeks without problem.
proof 2 I've tested the cpu at my buddys mainboard and he's got a 790fx-gd70 too btw.


----------



## Mastiffman

Did you unplug every fom the BACK of the PC? That can still lead to some power in the Caps... Believe it or not.

I may even go as far as removing the Video Card and unplugging the HDD(s) and anything that may be able to store power.

And as long as you have:

-Unplug the PSU and removed averything from the Back of the PC as well as disconnecting the HDD and removing the video card.

-Remove the battery
-Hold the power button for up to 2 minutes to COMPLETELY drain the power from the caps.
-Cross the Clear CMOS Jumper and leave it for up to 2 minutes 
-Restore the Clear CMOS Jumper and reinstall the Battery
-Hold the Clear CMOS Button for 30 seconds
-Plug everything back in/ install needed hardware

The you should be able to fire it up. If not i would check the PSU for any burnning smells maybe even remove and test on another system or replace th PSU with another in that system.

If that doesn't work I may point fingures at the CPU. Then try to swap CPU's with a fmaily member or friend to discover if new CPU will work on your board or if your CPU will work on someone else's board.

Those are the best options that will tell you wwhther it's the CPU or the Motherboard...

Quote:



proof 1 I've been using the cpu for 2 weeks without problem.
*proof 2 I've tested the cpu at my buddys mainboard and he's got a 790fx-gd70 too btw*.


 You tested your CPU AFTER "FF" code happened or before this happened?

Sorry to sound redundant but I'm just trying to clarify so that we're on the same page...

Good,luck!


----------



## oscarface92

yeah tested the cpu afterwards your both into the same thing here. ill try going as far as unplugging EVERYthing and following your procedure there mastiff speak to you later


----------



## Rewindlabs

Well the beast has been cased *wipes brow*

I appreciate the info about the NB guys...il be sure to lower the NB voltage and see if i can't knock some of the temps down albeit it looks like i am loading as much as 10C cooler now that i have a case









Now i don't know much about ram and i am being offered the chance to pick this kit up below on trade...anyone wanna chime in with some input as to how they should work with the GD70?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104143


----------



## oscarface92

ok i tried waht you said but nope, nothing changed. still starts up silently, then the cpu fan speeds up, while sometimes the FF flashes and at the same time the hdd led light flashes too. and as i've tried the cpu on another board and it works there same with the other parts, also considering that overvolting an amd cpu is kinda hard, i'm pretty close to returning the board now. unless you have any other idaes :O


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oscarface92*


ok i tried waht you said but nope, nothing changed. still starts up silently, then the cpu fan speeds up, while sometimes the FF flashes and at the same time the hdd led light flashes too. and as i've tried the cpu on another board and it works there same with the other parts, also considering that overvolting an amd cpu is kinda hard, i'm pretty close to returning the board now. unless you have any other idaes :O


Oscar if you could get a bit more detailed on your issue i can try to assist...sorry im new to the discussion and its strewn out throughout the pages

Anyways i am kicking myself in the arse for not having a case before now...checkout my new load temps


----------



## oscarface92

about the same temperatures i .....had. well i dont think my case can be much more detailed just look at the earlier pages for more info, appreciate all the help so far. but by the looks of it ill just return the mobo. kinda need the pc up and running soon so this will prob.. be the best solution for me right now.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Oscar if you could get a bit more detailed on your issue i can try to assist...sorry im new to the discussion and its strewn out throughout the pages

Anyways i am kicking myself in the arse for not having a case before now...checkout my new load temps










 Nice Rewind! Can't wait to see what kind of runs you can do now! Hey I bet that you can lower your voltage more! Run it for a while reboot, lower the volts 1 tick and run prime again for bit and repeat until you become unstable! then turn her back up 1 tick in volts and run prime to ensure stability...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oscarface92*


about the same temperatures i .....had. well i dont think my case can be much more detailed just look at the earlier pages for more info, appreciate all the help so far. but by the looks of it ill just return the mobo. kinda need the pc up and running soon so this will prob.. be the best solution for me right now.


 Well , that is my diagnosis! Return or RMA, whatever. Have you checked you pwer supply for voltage issues? Typically one could crank the volts .10v and not do anything at all... 
Sorry that we could help you more brother! Good luck and keep us up to date on things!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Sorry guys that I have not been more active here but as you know winter is here and so is the snow :swearing: and that is my busy season.

way off topic here but tonight was crazy for me! I just happened upon a Federal vehicle that had rolled on the highway. (who says cops know how to drive) I guess HOMELAND SECURITY cant afford winter tires like the rest of agencies.... Anyway I happened upon it and checked to make sure he was ok as well as block traffic from doing any more damage. Called it in and I will tell you I have never seen more cops as quickly as I did tonight! All in all there were 5 state, 3 county, and 1 local, as well as 2 ambulances and a fire truck.







Now when I first looked at the vehicle the only thing I saw was "Police" well when I dropped it off I noticed that It also said "Homeland Security" no wonder I had a police escort to the state post.... Anyway I managed to snap a quick pic for proof the exposure sucks as well as the lighting but...

Again sorry to get off topic but I had to share.









Yawa: when you removed the Heatsink's did they have thermal tape on the mosfets?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Sorry guys that I have not been more active here but as you know winter is here and so is the snow :swearing: and that is my busy season.

way off topic here but tonight was crazy for me! I just happened upon a Federal vehicle that had rolled on the highway. (who says cops know how to drive) I guess HOMELAND SECURITY cant afford winter tires like the rest of agencies.... Anyway I happened upon it and checked to make sure he was ok as well as block traffic from doing any more damage. Called it in and I will tell you I have never seen more cops as quickly as I did tonight! All in all there were 5 state, 3 county, and 1 local, as well as 2 ambulances and a fire truck.







Now when I first looked at the vehicle the only thing I saw was "Police" well when I dropped it off I noticed that It also said "Homeland Security" no wonder I had a police escort to the state post.... Anyway I managed to snap a quick pic for proof the exposure sucks as well as the lighting but...

Again sorry to get off topic but I had to share.









Yawa: when you removed the Heatsink's did they have thermal tape on the mosfets?

WOW, that's nutts! Well I guess that you can say that you now know who the Police officers report to!? lol

But glad to hee that no one was hurt and it's nice to know that there are good people like yourself out "Lookin' out" for others! Regardless of there status...

By the way that it sounded others stated that there was only TIM on the NB and maybe the SB. I'm not sure if I caught that one.









I finally installed my Swiftech Dual 120mm Radiator and WOW what a difference. My Idle temps are down about 2*C and my Load temps are down about 4*C.

So that's good news. I was coming from a GIGABYTE single 120mm rad. It did the job okay on a 95w Quad but with this 125w and the fact that I saw some leakage around very tiny patch of corrosion after taking the Tower outside, I figured what a better time to upgrade.

So Rewind, have you ran any tests yet?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


By the way that it sounded others stated that there was only TIM on the NB and maybe the SB. I'm not sure if I caught that one.









I finally installed my Swiftech Dual 120mm Radiator and WOW what a difference. My Idle temps are down about 2*C and my Load temps are down about 4*C.

So that's good news. I was coming from a GIGABYTE single 120mm rad. It did the job okay on a 95w Quad but with this 125w and the fact that I saw some leakage around very tiny patch of corrosion after taking the Tower outside, I figured what a better time to upgrade.

So Rewind, have you ran any tests yet?


Well there has to be some sort of contact with the mosfets I would think.

2*C you must have it outside right ?!? or do you mean from the 120.1?


----------



## SwishaMane

Well I just tested both BIOS for temp changes, yeah, late. I can't get all in depth but basically test went as follows.

v1.7 BIOS: 3.8ghz 19x200, ddr3 800mhz, nb 2600, htt 2600: 32C idle, 48C load, ambient 21C... nb goes from 57C at boot to 61 under load

v1.84b BIOS: 3.8ghz 19x200, ddr3 800mhz, nb 2600, htt 2600: 32C idle, 52C load, ambient 21C... nb goes from 54C at boot to 58 under load, hmm... 1.3v

1.3v nb for both, and test was OCCT Linpack for 10 minutes... don't have too much time tonight. Did this help?

This is a v1.7 BIOS test pic, or "before"... I forgot to snap an after (1.84b BIOS) pic, but the temps are reported...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well there has to be some sort of contact with the mosfets I would think.

2*C you must have it outside right ?!? or do you mean from the 120.1?


 LOL-Yeah, I don't think that i'm gonna be taking it outside anytime soon...









The temps are Down that amount. I should have typed it more clear. Sorry...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Well I just tested both BIOS for temp changes, yeah, late. I can't get all in depth but basically test went as follows.

v1.7 BIOS: 3.8ghz 19x200, ddr3 800mhz, nb 2600, htt 2600: 32C idle, 48C load, ambient 21C... nb goes from 57C at boot to 61 under load

v1.84b BIOS: 3.8ghz 19x200, ddr3 800mhz, nb 2600, htt 2600: 32C idle, 52C load, ambient 21C... nb goes from 54C at boot to 58 under load, hmm... 1.3v

1.3v nb for both, and test was OCCT Linpack for 10 minutes... don't have too much time tonight. Did this help?

This is a v1.7 BIOS test pic, or "before"... I forgot to snap an after (1.84b BIOS) pic, but the temps are reported...










 Sure. Thanks!







- Did you start the 1.7BIOS test from a cold boot or both or neither?


----------



## SwishaMane

Just restart in betweens. My temps stabilize quick, system was idle in between. My nb temp seems to be down. Of course tho, I've never been able to monitor nb with hwmonitor, so I can't comepare it TOO much to 1.7 unless I reflash back... Im such a nub


----------



## NCspecV81

hey guys can you try and clock with the 3:8 divider? I've had some seriously good results doing it. The bus speed will be high but it seems to play nicer on my c3. I'm curious if it will be the same for you.


----------



## AndreL

I lost my bios battery and I need to know what type of battery to get for it.

Also I've got G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) and I need to know how to set it up to work with that kinda memory.


----------



## spun430

Hello. Just wanted to say hi, i just joined today. I have had my board for a few months but decided to OC it today. Thanks for all the help in the forum.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


hey guys can you try and clock with the 3:8 divider? I've had some seriously good results doing it. The bus speed will be high but it seems to play nicer on my c3. I'm curious if it will be the same for you.











3300ht!!! That's almost ******ed, lol. Can't wait to get my 965 C3 today or tomorrow, I'll try that. I dont recall a specific 3:8 divider setting anywhere?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well there has to be some sort of contact with the mosfets I would think.


Yes its just your run of the mill thermal tape...same stuff you would see under a GPU









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice Rewind! Can't wait to see what kind of runs you can do now! Hey I bet that you can lower your voltage more! Run it for a while reboot, lower the volts 1 tick and run prime again for bit and repeat until you become unstable! then turn her back up 1 tick in volts and run prime to ensure stability...


Maybe but i doubt it...i am about to go ahead and work with the NB voltage and see if i can't drop the temps there but il be sure to give the CPU voltage a look when im there...so far though my load temps have dropped under 10C so it shouldn't have that much of an effect on the CPU

On another note i can now run passively...well technically i am running my CPU passively...my CPU fan actually makes this very odd grinding sound every few 1000 RPM's it spins and it is audible at any fan speed...so what i have done is set the fan to just shut off in the bios until i pass 45C...the top exhaust fan keeps me under 30C idle whilst OC'd

Does anyone have a link to the modded Phenom MSR Tweaker with *3* power states?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


3300ht!!! That's almost ******ed, lol. Can't wait to get my 965 C3 today or tomorrow, I'll try that. I dont recall a specific 3:8 divider setting anywhere?


The 3:8 is the 1:2.66 divider.

Some say the closer you have the HT to the NB frequency, the higher it (NB) can clock, stable.

NCspec does some wild things, we get the benefit. Notice he's phase changing that run?

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
The 3:8 is the 1:2.66 divider.

Some say the closer you have the HT to the NB frequency, the higher it (NB) can clock, stable.

NCspec does some wild things, we get the benefit. Notice he's phase changing that run?

Marc

Still the HT link reduces system performance when it gets clocked up...


----------



## Cobrandy

Hi Guys,
Looking for some advise and share some thoughts on this board.
For 3 months my system worked fine MSI 790FX-GD70 + 2 times 2GB (6-6-6-24 GEIL PC3-10660) but suddenly it refused to boot and hang at FF>D2...
Found on several forums removing 1 memory slot will cure it and indeed it did.
Changed the setting for the memory from AUTO to 1.7V as on the memory stick shown.
Flashed the bios to v1.7 and plugged the second memory slot in and it worked fine.
Today started again PC...same ****...remove 1 memory module and it boot again.
So quiet desperate. (This all was tested without overclocking).
Via this forum I noticed there is an AMD tool...so installed it and now running bit faster but still only 2Gb.
Any other suggestions i could try to keep this board working with 4Gb ?
Regards
Cobrandy


----------



## mxthunder

Hey guys, having a little different type of problem with my mobo.
I am trying to install a physx/folding card, and when I put it in (8800gt) I installed in the 2nd from top PCIe slot, my 5870 is in the next one down (2nd from bottom) I get no POST information or display upon bootup, until windows loads, then the display will come on as normal. I have a dummy plug installed on the 8800gt. Is there a setting in the BIOS to which I can specify what slot has my main monitor or anything like that?


----------



## yawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yawa: when you removed the Heatsink's did they have thermal tape on the mosfets?

There is, yes. I left it there. The only concern I had were the two chips.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
Hey guys, having a little different type of problem with my mobo.
I am trying to install a physx/folding card, and when I put it in (8800gt) I installed in the 2nd from top PCIe slot, my 5870 is in the next one down (2nd from bottom) I get no POST information or display upon bootup, until windows loads, then the display will come on as normal. I have a dummy plug installed on the 8800gt. Is there a setting in the BIOS to which I can specify what slot has my main monitor or anything like that?

Clear CMOS and then boot?


----------



## troublebrewing

Can anyone tell me what sort of ram can run at 1600 and decent timings on this board? I bought 2x2gb ddr3 1600 ripjaws cause they were on sale, but they have only given me trouble. I cant get stable past 1066 with auto timings, which is resulting in very poor performance. Unless I just don't have something set correct, let me know what to do.

Im using the 1.7 bios and 64bit windows 7 if that helps.


----------



## Towlieee

I can't even get 202mhz FSB to take my memory past 1600 speeds.

Currently running G.skill ddr3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 @ 1.61v perfectly stable... However if I drop my CPU speed down, drop my HT and NB, and take my FSB to 202, it wont even post.. And thats with 12-12-12-30 @ 1.65! with the cpu and NB underclocked slightly.

Also I can't even begin to get stable JUST overclocking the CPU and leaving the memory at 1066, with the my cpu at 1.55v I can't get 3.8 stable! c3 965 with liquid cooling... I can boot into windows and play games fine at 4ghz at 1.6v, but wont even prime for 2 minutes at 3.8ghz at 1.55... And crashes instantly if I prime at 4ghz at 1.6v..

I haven't even began to mess with the north bridge, I always spend about a hour just trying to get a stable 'decent' overclock and it seems like I get terrible speeds compared to other people, then I just go back to stock and give up for the day









Just tried again, same settings, at 201, and 200. 201 wont even post, 200 makes it to bios, but says bad checksum error and gives me option to enter setup or load default values and continue... Only settings I even have adjusted are cpu droped from 3.4 to 3.2, NB at 1800, and ht at 1800, and memory running [email protected] 12-12-12-30 @ 1.65


----------



## Towlieee

Ok scratch that apparently I'm not even stable at [email protected] It primed all night fine, but memtest fails instantly

memtest says "settings : RAM : 566 MHz (ddr1133) / CAS : 2.5-3-0-5 / DDR-1... ?? What does that mean?

edit: Ok memtest now says same thing except 2.5-6-0-5.. After I all memory settings to auto except 1600!
re-edit: ok this is rediculous, prime stable all night, and mem test ALWAYS fails at the same point no matter what my settings or speed is. Now at 1333 at auto timings with 1.65v, and it fails in the exact same spot in mem test, and shows I'm supposedly running 2.5-1-0-1 timings..

And one last update before I call it a night on the overclocking... memory at 800 auto settings, cpu nb ht at stock, mem test fails first pass, everything looks like every other fail, except now it say cas: 3-0-0-0


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *troublebrewing*


Can anyone tell me what sort of ram can run at 1600 and decent timings on this board? I bought 2x2gb ddr3 1600 ripjaws cause they were on sale, but they have only given me trouble. I cant get stable past 1066 with auto timings, which is resulting in very poor performance. Unless I just don't have something set correct, let me know what to do.

Im using the 1.7 bios and 64bit windows 7 if that helps.


You should set the timings AND voltage to what they are supposed to be set to


----------



## mduclow

Try each stick one at a time in each of the slots. See if a slot, or a stick is bad.

Marc


----------



## solidsteel

whats up,

got this motherboard a few days ago in my first computer build. I have a XFX 5870, can it go into any one of the four PCI-E slots? I only have room for it in the 2nd slot down, and I read in the manual it was a PCI-E x8 slot not x16 slot. If im only running ONE card will it run it at x16 in any slot??

Heres the pic so you can see where I put it:

I know its messy but I did the best I could with the cables, it's my first build and I'm 15.

Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel* 
whats up,

got this motherboard a few days ago in my first computer build. I have a XFX 5870, can it go into any one of the four PCI-E slots? I only have room for it in the 2nd slot down, and I read in the manual it was a PCI-E x8 slot not x16 slot. If im only running ONE card will it run it at x16 in any slot??

Heres the pic so you can see where I put it:

I know its messy but I did the best I could with the cables, it's my first build and I'm 15.

Thanks

It would be best if you ran it in the slot above or the slot below.
Why cant you run it in the top slot?
The way to check if it is running 16X would be to DL gpu-z and look in the bottom right. That will tell you if it is running @ 8x or 16x.

Also not to shabby


----------



## Towlieee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Try each stick one at a time in each of the slots. See if a slot, or a stick is bad.

Marc

Right on I'll give that a shot tomorrow when I'm back home

Is there any chance memtest is somehow messing up? Is there a good in windows memory tester? It always fails at the exact same point in memtest on all settings. But I guess that still doesn't explain why it failed to post at 201 lol

Just to clarify, to simply test my max memory mhz, I just need to drop my NB multiplier so I don't go over 2k, drop cpu multiplier so I don't go over stock clock, and HT so it doesn't go over 2k, then just set manual voltage and adjust the FSB? (all timings on auto, or just set at a lot higher settings then what the memory is rated)

I've been overclocking for a good 5-6+ years, just haven't done much reading on it in 3+ years, and haven't spent time overclocking multicores yet.. Been out of the loop a long while and a lot has changed


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*


I can't even get 202mhz FSB to take my memory past 1600 speeds.

Currently running G.skill ddr3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 @ 1.61v perfectly stable... However if I drop my CPU speed down, drop my HT and NB, and take my FSB to 202, it wont even post.. And thats with 12-12-12-30 @ 1.65! with the cpu and NB underclocked slightly.

Also I can't even begin to get stable JUST overclocking the CPU and leaving the memory at 1066, with the my cpu at 1.55v I can't get 3.8 stable! c3 965 with liquid cooling... I can boot into windows and play games fine at 4ghz at 1.6v, but wont even prime for 2 minutes at 3.8ghz at 1.55... And crashes instantly if I prime at 4ghz at 1.6v..

I haven't even began to mess with the north bridge, I always spend about a hour just trying to get a stable 'decent' overclock and it seems like I get terrible speeds compared to other people, then I just go back to stock and give up for the day









Just tried again, same settings, at 201, and 200. 201 wont even post, 200 makes it to bios, but says bad checksum error and gives me option to enter setup or load default values and continue...  Only settings I even have adjusted are cpu droped from 3.4 to 3.2, NB at 1800, and ht at 1800, and memory running [email protected] 12-12-12-30 @ 1.65


 1.) Your CPU-NB is the IMC if you didn't know. (Integrated Memory Controller) It's frequency shuold be "At Least" three time the Speed of your Ram for proper performance! Which means that if you have Ram @ 1600Mhz (It's really 800Mhz like it says in CPU-Z) the CPU-NB should be at least 2400+. The Voltage range on the AM3 Phenom II's is from 1.15v to 1.3 (Stock).

2.) I can tell you right now that you don't have enough voltage on that Ram. AM3 Phenom II's, for some reason, need a little more juice going to the Ram. I thinkt hat it's mostly due to the fact that the Dram also acts as an "Auxilary" Voltage for the IMC. So normally it's a good idea if you set your Ram votlage to at least .05v Above it's Minumum Rated Voltage (Stock). Sometimes it may need more. But before you give it more than the typical +.05v try adjusting the CPU DDR-PHJY Voltage (setting right above the Dram Voltage) to 1.25v to see if that aids in stability first.

And from what I hear be careful of adding anything above 1.55v to this CPU. I'm not sure if it just flat out causes to much heat or if it just to much voltage. Spec might know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel*


whats up,

got this motherboard a few days ago in my first computer build. I have a XFX 5870, can it go into any one of the four PCI-E slots? I only have room for it in the 2nd slot down, and I read in the manual it was a PCI-E x8 slot not x16 slot. If im only running ONE card will it run it at x16 in any slot??

Heres the pic so you can see where I put it:

I know its messy but I did the best I could with the cables, it's my first build and I'm 15.

Thanks


 Nice looking tower you got there Bud! Okay, IIRC, all Video Cards under the 5870 will not utilize the even the Full x8. An ATI 5870 will and only go about 2-3% above that which is not even enough to notice. BUT, luckily, Slots 1 and 4 (the 3rd PCI-E blue slot) Supports x16 operation... So you should use that one. Might want to mount the Stock AMD CPU fan to you NB/MOSFET heat sink right over the NB to aid in cooling being that those card produce wuite a bit of heat off of the top of them as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Towlieee*


Right on I'll give that a shot tomorrow when I'm back home

Is there any chance memtest is somehow messing up? Is there a good in windows memory tester? It always fails at the exact same point in memtest on all settings. But I guess that still doesn't explain why it failed to post at 201 lol

Just to clarify, to simply test my max memory mhz, I just need to drop my NB multiplier so I don't go over 2k, drop cpu multiplier so I don't go over stock clock, and HT so it doesn't go over 2k, then just set manual voltage and adjust the FSB? (all timings on auto, or just set at a lot higher settings then what the memory is rated)

I've been overclocking for a good 5-6+ years, just haven't done much reading on it in 3+ years, and haven't spent time overclocking multicores yet.. Been out of the loop a long while and a lot has changed


 First set your CPU-NB to 2400-2600Mhz, the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.25-1.30v and the NB, (*edit*)HT Link and SB Chipsets Volts to 1.25v leaving the CPU at stock speeds and +.05 voltage for now. Remember your focusing on Ram Speeds but the raise in Mhz on the HT Ref Clock (What used be the FSB but it's different now) will need some extra volts above Stock.

1.) You want to start off by having your Ram in the Blue Slots on the Motherboard, especially if you want higher frequencies. Being that DDR3 Ram has on Die termination now you want to make sure that you have the ram installed in the Farthest from CPU Slots to Avoid and Signal Ringing that could cause instability. It's like a Nike Commercial... "Just Do It!" lol

2.) You want to have your CPU-NB (IMC) 3 times the speed of your Ram. Ram @ 1600= 800mhz x3 = 2400 CPU-NB or greater!

3.) Go into "Advanced Dram Config" in Cell Menu and Change the DCT Mode to "BOTH" Not DCT1 or DCT2. BOTH. And set the Ram setting Manually (LOOK at number 4 below.

4.) Start @ Ram Strap 1:4 (Setting right above where you read your Ram speed in the Cell Menu), Raise you timings +2CL. So, if Ram is Stock @ CL 8-8-8-24 @ 1.60v, set it to 10-10-10-30 @ 1.65v and add a few MHz at a time, Testing using Prime95 Blend Mode until you reach an instable frequency. 
*NOTES:*

If you can't get past 200 with stability, then you need to forget about ram, lower it down to 1066 or less and focus on how high you can get your HT Ref Clock (the 200mhz). because without that, you won't be able to go any higher than 1600Mhz on your ram.

If you would rather know for sure, go ahead and start with the HT ref Clock Max Mhz before the Ram. That way it out of the equation....

Hope this helped and good luck! 
What version of Memtest are you using? I think that the best one right now for DDR3 is Memtest 4.0, IIRC.


----------



## mduclow

Hey everyone,

After three weeks of research, I found a company in Germany that makes waterblocks for the NB and MOSFETS for this board. They are uber-expensive, due to the VAT and shipping if bought individually, but the shipping cost doesn't increase with multiple pieces. *I just noticed the expected VAT is not included in the prices below, and can run about $10-12 per piece, give or take. ** Prices below for sets have been adjusted to reflect expected VAT ***

FTR, I *am* going to be buying some of these, but will wait to place the order. It looks like it takes 2-3 weeks to receive them.

So... if anyone would like some of these blocks, I will purchase them and then ship them out when I have payment or receive them if pre-paid. The cost drops fast as soon as you add more items.

For the NB & MOSFET combo block, it is about $106/ea. for four, and about $102/ea. for six.

The MOSFET only block is about $70/ea. for four, and about $66/ea. for six. They also make a NB only water block, but it is cheaper to buy one here in the states, and they are available with a black top to match, as well.

And, they have a block that seems to be the best bet/fit for the SB, and it adds about $55 to an existing order. There are other universal blocks that may fit the SB, and they are cheaper, but as far as I can tell, there are no black top ones available that might fit the SB.

The more that is bought in one order, the cheaper they get per piece.

If I ordered 4 sets of three blocks, NB, MOSFET, & SB (all water) it would be about $222/set(w/VAT), and 4 sets of the combo + SB (2 blocks) would be about $185/set(w/VAT). These examples would completely replace all locations on the board after removing the 'all-in-one' heatsink.

Attached are images, and a link to the site:

Anfi-tec in Germany - Google Translated

*NB & MOSFET combo block, no water cooling on the MOSFETs, NB only*


















*MOSFET only water cooling block*









Marc


----------



## TechnoCrat

Hello guys! I have had this board for about a month now and would like to join your club. You have provided me with a lot of help in setting it up.

@yawa: I have also had issues with high northbridge temps. I just removed the stock thermal crap and applied MX-2 today on the northbridge and southbridge and have noticed a drop of about 10-15 degrees on the NB. So this is highly recommended from me as well. The stuff that was on it looked like pink bubblegum and was everywhere but on the chip itself. Be careful when using iso-alcohol as it will definitely eat the tape on the heatsink.

Anyone looking for a good cheap ram kit I have been getting good results from these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-321-_-Product










At only 1.5V stable, 2700Mhz NB.

Thanks everyone for being very helpful.


----------



## NCspecV81

any chance someone can try 3:8 ram divider? it should be ram @ 1066 in the bios options I believe. 300fsb and that should put you at 1600mhz ram speed. Really curious if this board can do it b/c I got the trigger almost pulled on newegg right now but I want someone to try it.

maybe something like this

BUS - 300
CPU - x13.5
NB - x10
RAM - 1066(1600 on 3:8)

and whatever timings your ram can do.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


any chance someone can try 3:8 ram divider? it should be ram @ 1066 in the bios options I believe. 300fsb and that should put you at 1600mhz ram speed. Really curious if this board can do it b/c I got the trigger almost pulled on newegg right now but I want someone to try it.

maybe something like this

BUS - 300
CPU - x13.5
NB - x10
RAM - 1066(1600 on 3:8)

and whatever timings your ram can do.


What exactly do you want to know? If the RAM handles it ok, if the cpu will clock higher at lower voltages, if the NB will do the same. I'm not sure what to pay attention to.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Marc,

For my own personal justification, what is there to expect out of putting the NB, SB and MOSFETS under water? I'm very interested but I don't if spending the $160 will get me much further with OCing. Are there good results or is more along the lines of Just another mod addition to the Water Loop? I really like the way that it looks though!!!

SPEC....

This Board WILL do that and beyond!!!! I've had it as high as 338MHz with the "Multistep OC Booster" in the Cell menu. The Max Bootable on this board without it is 321, at least on mine. Some reported only 313-320. I have couple pics for ya for ease of mind... Enjoy.

And make sure to "squeeze", Not "pull" the trigger!









HT Ref Clock @ 295Mhz










HT Ref Clock @ 300Mhz


















HT Ref Clock @ 301Mhz










HT Ref Clock @ 304Mhz This is the highwes that I actually have proof of...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Marc,

For my own personal justification, what is there to expect out of putting the NB, SB and MOSFETS under water? I'm very interested but I don't if spending the $160 will get me much further with OCing. Are there good results or is more along the lines of Just another mod addition to the Water Loop? I really like the way that it looks though!!!

Well, I'm Crossfiring two 4890's (second card instantly added about 10c to the NB), and if ambients are around 70f (19c~) my NB can get as high as 70c (when folding on both cards). Just too warm for me, and I'm not pushing it as high as it (NB) could be, volts or speed.

So, I'm doing it because when summer comes around, I don't want to be worrying about the NB temps, and I'm already w/c'ing the cpu, so the loop is there, I can just add these pieces and another rad (which I have) in.

The problem is that you can't just address the NB because of the 'all-in-one' heatsink on our boards. So, there needs to be a solution to the MOSFETs and the SB as well if you're gonna do anything about the NB.

Hence all my research, and the posted solution.

If you are at all thinking about the NB temps, than I would suggest we band together (to save some dough) and address it before it gets warmer.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

well I was just wanting to know if the 3/8 divider is good for the board or not.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Well, I'm Crossfiring two 4890's (second card instantly added about 10c to the NB), and if ambients are around 70f (19c~) my NB can get as high as 70c (when folding on both cards). Just too warm for me, and I'm not pushing it as high as it (NB) could be, volts or speed.
Marc


Marc i would just chance it on the NB...worst case scenario is you have to dial the NB back a bit...with the cash you are spending on the NB cooling you could very well afford a used/new GD70 and i am sure if the NB fails there is a good chance MSI will replace it

Then again if you are going for those higher numbers then go right ahead....


----------



## ezgonzo

havent kept up with this thread for a while as havent been benching much lately but i though id post the best 3dmark 06 score i could get with my 955 c2 underwater a couple of months ago, are be putting it under phase hopefully next week so will do some suicide runs and see what this board is made of,


----------



## gsk3rd

So I posted this in the 9x5 thread but I could use some advice so I will report this here since this thread is about this board.

Ok so I got squirly this morning and decided to try and push some more.

I went for 4.212ghz cpu/2.808ghz nb/720 mhz 7-7-7-16-27-1t ram.

I got a 5918 cpu points in 3dmark06 with it.

So then I went for prime95 to see if it was stable. I figured a quick 10 minute run would tell me if it had a chance and would not just crash instantly. For the final test I will run for 3 hours.










Worker 1, 2 and 4 all stopped as you can see. Three was the only one that finished the test. What does it mean when a worker(core) stops working? Does it need more voltage?

I have also come to the conclusion that AMD AOD 3.1 has some bugs in it as it freezes up when applying settings. I have used this since back in the Phenom I 9850be days. So I reverted back to the blue world of the bios.

Here are some screen shots of my settings in bios with hope that someone may be able to shed some light and help me get 4.2ghz stable.


----------



## NCspecV81

hey man can you try the 3:8 divider at similar speeds and see if it works for you now? I'm trying to determine if it's easier for you guys to overclock. It should be easier on the IMC, which should lead to current frequencies with lower voltage or better frequencies with similar voltage.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Well, I'm Crossfiring two 4890's (second card instantly added about 10c to the NB), and if ambients are around 70f (19c~) my NB can get as high as 70c (when folding on both cards). Just too warm for me, and I'm not pushing it as high as it (NB) could be, volts or speed.

So, I'm doing it because when summer comes around, I don't want to be worrying about the NB temps, and I'm already w/c'ing the cpu, so the loop is there, I can just add these pieces and another rad (which I have) in.

The problem is that you can't just address the NB because of the 'all-in-one' heatsink on our boards. So, there needs to be a solution to the MOSFETs and the SB as well if you're gonna do anything about the NB.

Hence all my research, and the posted solution.

If you are at all thinking about the NB temps, than I would suggest we band together (to save some dough) and address it before it gets warmer.

Marc

I will be honest man, my temps are good right now. I will be adding a second 5770 sooner than later. So I will most likely reassess my NB Chipset temps then. Not sure if this is what you're saying or not but when you said this,
not pushing it as high as it (NB) could be, volts or speed.

NB Chipset speed doesn't change. Just the Voltage. That's what adds most of the heat. CPU-NB Speed is what is 2600, 2800Mhz that everyone is referring to. Sorry, not sure if that's what you were referring to. Shouldn't need to much voltage for the NB Chipset. If you are pumping the volts through it, try wokring it down. Might aid in less heat production.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
well I was just wanting to know if the 3/8 divider is good for the board or not.

Yes, I believe it is from my testing. Those pic are with a C2 Quad 810 processor. So if that can do it then these should be able to do it, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Marc i would just chance it on the NB...worst case scenario is you have to dial the NB back a bit...with the cash you are spending on the NB cooling you could very well afford a used/new GD70 and i am sure if the NB fails there is a good chance MSI will replace it

Then again if you are going for those higher numbers then go right ahead....

I think that you guys are getting the NB chipset mixed up with the CPU-NB, they are different. CPU-NB is on the CPU and NB Chipset is on the Board... Just want to make sure that were all on the same page.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
So I posted this in the 9x5 thread but I could use some advice so I will report this here since this thread is about this board.

Ok so I got squirly this morning and decided to try and push some more.

I went for 4.212ghz cpu/2.808ghz nb/720 mhz 7-7-7-16-27-1t ram.

I got a 5918 cpu points in 3dmark06 with it.

So then I went for prime95 to see if it was stable. I figured a quick 10 minute run would tell me if it had a chance and would not just crash instantly. For the final test I will run for 3 hours.

Worker 1, 2 and 4 all stopped as you can see. Three was the only one that finished the test. What does it mean when a worker(core) stops working? Does it need more voltage?

I have also come to the conclusion that AMD AOD 3.1 has some bugs in it as it freezes up when applying settings. I have used this since back in the Phenom I 9850be days. So I reverted back to the blue world of the bios.

Here are some screen shots of my settings in bios with hope that someone may be able to shed some light and help me get 4.2ghz stable.

I always turn the SVM and C1E off, First is the Secure Virtual Machine for protection against Hackers. The second is for Sleep/ Hibernation mode. Stands For (Enhanced CPU State 1) which id for power saving mode and we don't want to try to save power during OCing. JMO.

One thing I KNOW is going to affect the prime 95 results is the CPU-NB Voltage. First, stock CPU-NB Voltage for the AM3 PhenomII's is between 1.15v and 1.30v. And witha frequency of 2800Mhz, you're going to need 1.30v or greater!

I would turn down the CPU Voltage and try around 1.575v, Turn down the NB chipset voltage as well. That's adding tos of heat to the Chipset. That won't help. Maybe around 1.30-1.35v and turn up the HT Link voltage to around 1.30-1.32v.

Don't forget to try CPU PLL Voltage as well as it aids in stablizing the CPU frequency from jumping around... Which can cause instability. It's NOT always needed though. But when all else fails look into it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
hey man can you try the 3:8 divider at similar speeds and see if it works for you now? I'm trying to determine if it's easier for you guys to overclock. It should be easier on the IMC, which should lead to current frequencies with lower voltage or better frequencies with similar voltage.

I'll try this when I get a chance. I should be able to give it a go tonight if all goes as planned.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I will be honest man, my temps are good right now. I will be adding a second 5770 sooner than later. So I will most likely reassess my NB Chipset temps then. Not sure if this is what you're saying or not but when you said this,
not pushing it as high as it (NB) could be, volts or speed.

NB Chipset speed doesn't change. Just the Voltage. That's what adds most of the heat. CPU-NB Speed is what is 2600, 2800Mhz that everyone is referring to. Sorry, not sure if that's what you were referring to. Shouldn't need to much voltage for the NB Chipset. If you are pumping the volts through it, try wokring it down. Might aid in less heat production.

That is what I meant by speed, the CPU-NB speed. I just don't like how high I've seen my temps go, and it's only going to be worse in the summer. I don't want to be worrying about temps.

Having the two 4890's also requires a bit of NB-PCI-e volts to run the cards o/c'ed, so I have mobo temps rising, everything is in the case, so more heat means everything gets a bit hotter. I also notice that running high RAM frequencies caused slightly higher NB temps.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

Just thought I would mention too.. I thought this was odd and I'll be doing a plethora of tests to test this out. HT @ or close to stock vs. overclocking it. So far I've had results favor the unexpected, which is kinda baffling.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
That is what I meant by speed, the CPU-NB speed. I just don't like how high I've seen my temps go, and it's only going to be worse in the summer. I don't want to be worrying about temps.

Having the two 4890's also requires a bit of NB-PCI-e volts to run the cards o/c'ed, so I have mobo temps rising, everything is in the case, so more heat means everything gets a bit hotter. I also notice that running high RAM frequencies caused slightly higher NB temps.

Marc

"Yeah, I've been meaning to talk to you about that!" LOL-JK









But seriously, you really should move that thing to back of the outside of your case, They make Rad boxes to hold it back there and that alone would drop your overall temps by probably 5-10*C if it's getting that hot in there. I know that you said that you like it clean and neat.. But it really doesn't look that bad. And that small of sacrifice for the huge gain in low temps is worth it to me... JMO though.
Look at mine. Obviously, you can tell by the inside of my case that I'm more abuot functionality. It's all water hoses though! LOL










That's a Swiftech MCR220-QP Res on their with 2 120mm x38mm, Scythe, 3K-Rpm 133Cfm Fans Pushing and 2 120mm x25mm, Scythe 2K-Rpm 110Cfm Slip Streams fans pulling. My Idle temps are 24*C with 3.8ghz, 3.0GhzNB 1600ram. All in the cooling loop. Full Load temps are 41-42*C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Just thought I would mention too.. I thought this was odd and I'll be doing a plethora of tests to test this out. HT @ or close to stock vs. overclocking it. So far I've had results favor the unexpected, which is kinda baffling.

Well What kind of test are you talking about? Benchmarking? 3D BenchMarking will show some improvement. The AMD Dragon Performance Guide (I know, ha ha) says that 1600-2000Mhz HTLink provides more than enough bandwidth for single socket CPU motherboard setups... But hey, I'm open to new discoveries for sure!









*EDIT:*

Okay Spec, This is only with a 250Mhz HT Ref Clock @

4.0Ghz CPU @ 1.44v
3.0Ghz CPU-NB @ 1.40v
3.0Ghz HT Link @ 1.40v (wasn't sure what it would need so I started here.)
1333Mhz Ram CL6 @ 2.05v

It's flying right now! DUDE, I didn't think that HT Link would do it! I'm gonna go back and lower the CPU-NB/HTL's Multi and Kepp cranking her up. This literally took like <5 minutes to hit. That was resetting my CMOS and Reboot at 10Mhz jumps.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I think that you guys are getting the NB chipset mixed up with the CPU-NB, they are different. CPU-NB is on the CPU and NB Chipset is on the Board... Just want to make sure that were all on the same page.

How did you come up with that out of my comment...

A few 100Mhz more on that NB come summer doesn't seem worth 100+$ but hey thats me


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Okay Spec, This is only with a 250Mhz HT Ref Clock @

4.0Ghz CPU @ 1.44v
3.0Ghz CPU-NB @ 1.40v
3.0Ghz HT Link @ 1.40v (wasn't sure what it would need so I started here.)
1333Mhz Ram CL6 @ 2.05v

It's flying right now! DUDE, I didn't think that HT Link would do it! I'm gonna go back and lower the CPU-NB/HTL's Multi and Kepp cranking her up. This literally took like <5 minutes to hit. That was resetting my CMOS and Reboot at 10Mhz jumps.










Why the 3.0ghz ht link?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Why the 3.0ghz ht link?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...link-myth.html


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
How did you come up with that out of my comment...

A few 100Mhz more on that NB come summer doesn't seem worth 100+$ but hey thats me

IDK! LOL Sorry!

It just seemed that that the term NB was being confused with CPU-NB. Marc said something about Getting a NB/MOSFET water cooling block for his NB because it was to hot from the mixture of 2 4890's folding, the Speed and volts. And then you responded to it. That was all....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Why the 3.0ghz ht link?

Trying something out for spec...

BTW, SPEC,

I can't get anything to post past 260-265Mhz on the HTRef Clock. And that's with CPU Volts at 1.57v in the BIOS and 1.45v on the CPU-NB and 1.45 on the HT Link Volts. So maybe it's the CPU being that I hit over 300 on a PII x4 810 C2 revision CPU.... I don't feel comfortable going over the 1.55 mark as it is... Before I did this I was running @ 2.6Ghz HT Link and 3.0Ghz CPU-NB @ 3.8Ghz CPU with 1600Mhz CL6 and she was really moving as well. Just seemed that I may have been capped at the 250 stably or the Processor just needs to get used to running that HTRef Clock.... IDK.

What are you thinking?

What say you?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
BTW, SPEC,

I can't get anything to post past 260-265Mhz on the HTRef Clock. And that's with CPU Volts at 1.57v in the BIOS and 1.45v on the CPU-NB and 1.45 on the HT Link Volts. So maybe it's the CPU being that I hit over 300 on a PII x4 810 C2 revision CPU....

What say you?

you try lowering the multiplier for the cpu and nb?

what about cpu @ 13.5, NB @ 10x, and HT @ 10x with the bus @ 300?


----------



## Mastiffman

I don't know what the difference was but I'm at 275 Right now CPU @ x13.5 and NB/HT both @ x10. I had that before but it just wasn't booting. Maybe because I ran Prime @ 260 for a few.

Be back in few to post at higher HTRef Clock....


----------



## frosty10

Hey All
Would like to join the club
And would like some help.
Just doing a build with 790fx-gd70 board.
I am having some problems. The case power button will not work.
the jumper has been placed correctly. Tried with and with out the handy
adapter connector. Have to turn pc on with green led power button on board.

Also when I run the windows rating program it hangs at " tuning windows media decoding"

os win 7 64 bit
Have older video card nvidia 7950 until I can update it
western digital black 500 g hd
4 g ddr3 corsair ram xms3 dhx 1600
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb
790fx-gd70
acer 550 w p/s

experience level: advanced beginner...

I hope I have provide the information needed.
Thanks for all and any help .

Frosty10


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frosty10* 
Hey All
Would like to join the club
And would like some help.
Just doing a build with 790fx-gd70 board.
I am having some problems. The case power button will not work.
the jumper has been placed correctly. Tried with and with out the handy
adapter connector. Have to turn pc on with green led power button on board.

Also when I run the windows rating program it hangs at " tuning windows media decoding"

os win 7 64 bit
Have older video card nvidia 7950 until I can update it
western digital black 500 g hd
4 g ddr3 corsair ram xms3 dhx 1600
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb
790fx-gd70
acer 550 w p/s

experience level: advanced beginner...

I hope I have provide the information needed.
Thanks for all and any help .

Frosty10

Well, as far as the power button, check the wiring to make sure it isnt shorted/cut from being bent. No idea why the windows rating program hangs. Are you overclocking? Also, please go to user cp on the top of the page and fill in your system specs. Nice rig by the way!


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey frosty,

Welcome! Is this new case that you are using in your build? If not are you sure that you have the power switch (pwr sw) on the correct treminals?

On JFP1 you need to be using pins 6 & 8 with the positive terminal preferably on pin 6. Normally marked with an arrow or triangle on the Cases lead....

SPEC, I'm at 284Mhz. 285 gave me some real trouble. BSoD and freezing once I actually got into OS... IDK man, it's not lookin good. OR my CPU just needs time to adjust to the Difference in OCing!?


----------



## NCspecV81

what settings @ 285 are you freezing? Voltages and multipliers and frequencies if you can post those.


----------



## Mastiffman

This thing is Priming on Small FFT's fine.

CPU @ 3834Mhz (284*13.5) @ 1.55
CPU-NB 2840 (x10) @ 1.46 BIOS reading 1.53v in Everest
HT Link 2840 (x10) @ 1.45v
Ram @ 1515Mhz @ 8-8-8-24-32-1T @ 2.1v

Getting ready to pass 15mins of Prime Small FFT's


----------



## NCspecV81

can you do the HT link and the CPU-NB link @ 11 each!?


----------



## Mastiffman

Let me try. I'll be back in couple minutes...


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm really curious about your NB frequency. If it will increase on top of the 3ghz you had.


----------



## Mastiffman

Oh, I got something for ya Bro.....

Hold on....

This was the best that I could do tonight man.....

Iit just needs time to run at higher speeds...


----------



## NCspecV81

is that any better than you had?


----------



## Mastiffman

Only by 36Mhz on the CPU-NB and 436Mhz on the HTLink and 200Mhz on the CPU but that was stable at all. I couldn't even Prime it on Small FFT's for a minute. It would just blue screen...

My current setup I can prime on BLEND for over an hour @

CPU -3.8 (200*19) @ 1.392 (1.376v Full Load in CPU-Z)
CPU-NB -3.0 (*15) @ 1.40V BIOS (1.43-1.44v in Everest)
CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.29v
Ram -1600Mhz (1:4) CL6-6-6-21-27-1T @ 2.05v
HTLink -2600mhz (*13) @ 1.32v
NB Chipset @ 1.32v
SB Chipset @ 1.25v

All that Ihave to do to get that stabel is to raise the CPU Volts but I'm being stingy with volts trying to get her to prime for longer using other methods here and there. Trying to discover what does what...

Why what are you thinking? You still haven't told me... LOL

Come on man, quite holdin' out!
* EDIT:* I might go back to that 250Mhz HTRef Clock... That was nice!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Oh, I got something for ya Bro.....

Hold on....

This was the best that I could do tonight man.....

Iit just needs time to run at higher speeds...










I am sure this is asking alot but could you take a picture of your cell menu in bios?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I am sure this is asking alot but could you take a picture of your cell menu in bios?


Good morning,

What do you need to know? I should be able to just type it out for you....


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Good morning,

What do you need to know? I should be able to just type it out for you....


CPU VDD Voltage
CPU-NB VDD Voltage
CPU Voltage
CPU-NB Voltage
CPU PLL Voltage
CPU DDR-PHY Voltage
DRAM Voltage
DDR Votlage
NB Votlage
NB PCI-E Votlage
NB PCI-E I/O Votlage
HT Link Votlage
SB Votlage

Also here is my attempt at a high frequency chip.










As you can see worker 2 stopped almost immediately. I ran it for 15 minutes with a small fft. next up blend. Will report back.


----------



## Mastiffman

If you're not running Small FFT's stable it won't run Blend stable... Small FFT's test mostly the CPU by itself. So if that's not stable, when you Run Blend, which Test CPU, Ram and CPU-NB, it won't be stable either and you won't know what's giving you errors.

What are you're voltages for the CPU, CPU-NB, NB Chipset and HT Link?

Also, are you using the CPU PLL right now or not?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
If you're not running Small FFT's stable it won't run Blend stable... Small FFT's test mostly the CPU by itself. So if that's not stable, when you Run Blend, which Test CPU, Ram and CPU-NB, it won't be stable either and you won't know what's giving you errors.

What are you're voltages for the CPU, CPU-NB, NB Chipset and HT Link?

Also, are you using the CPU PLL right now or not?

gotcha. I merely tried those settings for ncspec. I am currently trying for:










Also, has anyone ever tried to write some sort of program that would pull the bios settings and display them properly. I am not talking about being able to set them via windows but just read them or export them out to a .csv file or something. I know AMD Overdrive does it but does not pull all the settings and volatges.


----------



## dir_d

My Ram dosent like 300 FSB at all it would only boot at [email protected] 1:2.66 i need better ram before i can do FSB clocks. Still couldnt get my CPU-NB stable at 3Ghz i guess i have to stick with what i got till i get some better 1800 or 2000 ram.


----------



## frosty10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Hey frosty,

Welcome! Is this new case that you are using in your build? If not are you sure that you have the power switch (pwr sw) on the correct treminals?

On JFP1 you need to be using pins 6 & 8 with the positive terminal preferably on pin 6. Normally marked with an arrow or triangle on the Cases lead....

SPEC, I'm at 284Mhz. 285 gave me some real trouble. BSoD and freezing once I actually got into OS... IDK man, it's not lookin good. OR my CPU just needs time to adjust to the Difference in OCing!?



Hi 
Thanks for replies. 
The case was used from my previous system and had no issues with the power button. The manual says to attach the power lead to jfp2 
the way it shows is to attach to pin 1 and 6? (one is numbered 6 is not)
first 3 pins from the left any way..its one unit and if you use pin one the others go where they need to. The other half of jfp2 is for case speaker 
for code beeps. This does not seem to work either.
I found on line where someone else had the same problem, but the fix was not posted. I believe that jfp2 is not getting power. Could this be a bios update?

Thanks 
Frosty10


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
gotcha. I merely tried those settings for ncspec. I am currently trying for:

Also, has anyone ever tried to write some sort of program that would pull the bios settings and display them properly. I am not talking about being able to set them via windows but just read them or export them out to a .csv file or something. I know AMD Overdrive does it but does not pull all the settings and volatges.

I know that your HT link Freq. is not very high but raising the Voltage for it aids in stability of the CPU-NB. GO intot he BIOS and highlight it and it will tell you to the right in the info box what it supplies. And it look like you have your NB Chipset voltage a bit to high...

Also, have you tried NOT Using the CPU PLL?

NOTE:

When OCing it's good to start by finding the MAX HTRef Clock first, then Max CPU Freq, then Max CPU-NB Freq, then Max Ram Freq+ Timings. Even though they can all reach certain Speed by the selves, that doesn't mean that they will be able to achieve those speeds together... Can your CPU Run @ that Frequency by itself, Stabley? RUnning Prime95 in Small FFT's mode will tell you if it is or not.

I have the Same CPU and my CPU-NB @ 2800Mhz only needs about 1.28v in BIOS to run 1600Mhz CL6 Memory. @ 3.8Ghz CPU. So that may be adding to much heat to the load temps. What are your load temps by the way???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
My Ram dosent like 300 FSB at all it would only boot at [email protected] 1:2.66 i need better ram before i can do FSB clocks. Still couldnt get my CPU-NB stable at 3Ghz i guess i have to stick with what i got till i get some better 1800 or 2000 ram.

Dir d,

It's not the Ram that's holding you back running your CPU-NB @ 3.0Ghz. Try setting the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.30v @ 2800 (200*14) and run Blend for a few hours, then reboot into the BIOS and Set the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.38-1.40v, reboot and Back into BIOS and then set the CPU-nb to 3.0Ghz and reboot, try running Prime95 Blend and let us know what happens....

P.S. I can run those setting with my Ram.. Well, just look.... It's *ACTUALLY 6hrs 20mins Stable* in Blend. I wrote it wrong in the pic...


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *frosty10* 
Hi
Thanks for replies.
The case was used from my previous system and had no issues with the power button. The manual says to attach the power lead to jfp2
the way it shows is to attach to pin 1 and 6? (one is numbered 6 is not)
first 3 pins from the left any way..its one unit and if you use pin one the others go where they need to. The other half of jfp2 is for case speaker
for code beeps. This does not seem to work either.
I found on line where someone else had the same problem, but the fix was not posted. I believe that jfp2 is not getting power. Could this be a bios update?

Thanks
Frosty10

I thought that you were not able to start the PC with the Cases FP Pwr Button... The Lead that you are talking about on JFP2 is only to light the led that shows that the PC's Power is on... Make sure though that you have that white wire on pin 1 or on the left when looking at it (the blue wire will plug into pin 5, 6 is above that.).

To be able to turn the power on from the Front panel of the case you need to have the "PWR SW" lead on pins 6 & 8 on JFP*1*, withe positive terminal on pin 6 (The left, when looking at it)...


----------



## NCspecV81

hey can you run your HT Linked with the NB and do some quick tests?


----------



## Reefer

Hi all.

This is my very 1st post on this forum, yesterday i bought myself:

MSI 790FX-GD70 Mobo
CPU: AMD Phenom II 964 BE 1,4V version
Ram: Kingston HyperX 4 GB DDR3-1600
Cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100 (huge cooler with 120MM fan)
CoolerMaster 700W true Power (from my old system)
HD5970 OC from Sapphire
8800GT for PhysX

(Yes i have gone all red for the 1st time in 5 years....had E8400 with Nvidia before, so i ma back to AMD/ATI)

After have read this forum for bigger part of the day i see very different settings. With people changing their FSB from 200 to 215/225 or even 300 and ofc changing their multiplier form 19 to as low as 13,5. Also there is the HT that can be changed, the NB. What i have trouble in finding is what are the standard Voltage for all of these and i could use a little help in pointing me out on what i can tweak:

CPU FSB Frequency 200 Mhz = Main OC part. 
CPU Ratio: 17 standard To multiplie above.

What i do with: 
Advanced Clock Calibration ?
Auto Overclock Technology (is this a usefull part in bios ?)
Multistep OC Booster (Is it usefull tochange this setting ? )

I already changed my CPU/FSB ratio to 1:4 so my mem will run at it;s stock speed. Still need to change CAS .... etc ...

CPU VDD Voltage = To give me good Voltage running to CPU. (shall i change it or leave auto )

CPU-NB VDD Voltage = same as above except for NB (change or not )

CPU Voltage: 1,4V is standard voltage right ? so to OC i turn this up.

CPU-NB Voltage: What is minimum Voltage needed here ? Do i need to alter it while oc-ing ?

CPU PLL Voltage: What is this for ? Need to change it ? What is minimum ?

CPU DDR-PHY Voltage: What is this for ? Need to change it ? What is minimum ?

DRAM Voltage: My stock Voltage with my mem is 1.65 so guess that will be right setting.

DDR Vref Voltage: What is this ? need to be changed ?

NB Voltage: what is minimum stock voltage ? Guess for higher Oc of NB i need to up the stock Voltage.

NB PCI-E Voltage: Do i need to change this ? if so what is minimum ?

NB PCI-E I/O Voltage: Do i need to change this ? if so what is minimum ?

HT Link Voltage: Same as with NB voltage......

SB Voltage: same....

I know it is a long list but as said i just bought myself the new stuff and that had been a while since i last did that..... Ofc i will keep searching the net myself. And if i find some good explenations about some bios setting mentioned above i'll add them to my post.

Thx in advance all.........


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reefer* 
Hi all.

This is my very 1st post on this forum, yesterday i bought myself:

MSI 790FX-GD70 Mobo
CPU: AMD Phenom II *964* BE 1,4V version
Ram: Kingston HyperX 4 GB DDR3-1600
Cooler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100 (huge cooler with 120MM fan)
CoolerMaster 700W true Power (from my old system)
HD5970 OC from Sapphire
8800GT for PhysX

What I do with:
Advanced Clock Calibration ?
Auto Overclock Technology (is this a usefull part in bios ?)
Multistep OC Booster (Is it usefull tochange this setting ? )

I already changed my CPU/FSB ratio to 1:4 so my mem will run at it's stock speed. Still need to change CAS .... etc ...

CPU VDD Voltage = To give me good Voltage running to CPU. (shall i change it or leave auto )

1.)CPU-NB VDD Voltage = same as above except for NB (change or not )

2.)CPU Voltage: 1,4V is standard voltage right ? so to OC i turn this up.

3.)CPU-NB Voltage: What is minimum Voltage needed here ? Do i need to alter it while oc-ing ?

4.)CPU PLL Voltage: What is this for ? Need to change it ? What is minimum ?

5.)CPU DDR-PHY Voltage: What is this for ? Need to change it ? What is minimum ?

6.)DRAM Voltage: My stock Voltage with my mem is 1.65 so guess that will be right setting.

7.)DDR Vref Voltage: What is this ? need to be changed ?

8.)NB Voltage: what is minimum stock voltage ? Guess for higher Oc of NB i need to up the stock Voltage.

9.)NB PCI-E Voltage: Do i need to change this ? if so what is minimum ?

10.)NB PCI-E I/O Voltage: Do i need to change this ? if so what is minimum ?

11.)HT Link Voltage: Same as with NB voltage......

12.)SB Voltage: same....

I know it is a long list but as said i just bought myself the new stuff and that had been a while since i last did that..... Ofc i will keep searching the net myself. And if i find some good explenations about some bios setting mentioned above i'll add them to my post.

Thx in advance all.........

Sure.

Question... Do you have the XMP CL8 or Plain CL9 version?

Meanings and uses.

1. & 2.) CPU/ CPU-NB Voltages are best explained as Fine Tuning Voltages for the CPU and CPU-NB Voltages.

3. & 4.) Main Voltage supplies for CPU and CPU-NB (These will be used most when OCing)

5.) Is a type of Stabilizing Voltage for the Dram. Best if used at 1600Mhz or higher Frequencies and tighter timings.

6.) Pretty obvious that this one is the Dram main Voltage Supply!









7.) Is the minimum reference voltage for the Dram. To the best of my current knowledge, It's best kept at auto. Auto will keep at half the Value of the Dram Voltage. (I will have to play with this one soon)

8.) First, it supplies voltage to the NB Chipset which is on the motherboard. Secondly, CPU-NB frequency is for the CPU-NB and does not directly affect the Chipset. Increasing the NB Chipset voltage will aid stability. NB Chipset is the Main communication between the CPU and motherboard. CPU-NB will control mostly the bandwidth for System Memory, IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) frequency and L3 Cache.

9.) Supplies the NB PCI-e (Graphics ports) main voltage. Best left at auto unless using multiple Video cards and posible OCing the PCI-e frequency.

10.) Supplies a few things, Mainly CPI-e *I*nput*/* *O*utput Voltage. Best left at Auto.

11.) Mainly supplies the Hypertransport Link Voltage but aids in stability of some NB areas.

12.) Main supply obviously for the Southbridge and can aid in stability of SATA Raid array setups, mostly.

I'm adding this since you didn't mention it.









13.) Spread Spectrum option. What this does, when enabled, is counterbalances EMI (*E*lectro*m*agnetic *I*nterference) Other electronics in the area (even within your City) can put out Stronger frequencies that can disrupt the CPU's Frequency adding Spikes within the Frequency, causing instability like lock ups when the CPU's frequency is causes to Jump really high all of the sudden from Local EMI (Sorry for the "run on" sentence). So when overclocking it actually can cause the same when enabled. So if you're overclocking, it's best to turn this option to "disabled"....

So I hope this sums up th explainations and if you have any questions, we have a good knowledge base on the motherboard between the bunch of us, so we will try to help you out when applicable...


----------



## TechnoCrat

What is the max safe voltage for NB-PCI-e?
I want to try for 1000MHz.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


What is the max safe voltage for NB-PCI-e?
I want to try for 1000MHz.


1000Mhz What? On your GPU Core frequency?

EDIT: Sorry that just doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## TechnoCrat

Sorry. I meant 1000MHz GPU core. I thought increasing the NB PCI-e voltage might help me achieve this. I don't think it's going to be possible to get past 950MHz on my cards though.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
Sorry. I meant 1000MHz GPU core. *I thought increasing the NB PCI-e voltage might help me achieve this.* I don't think it's going to be possible to get past 950MHz on my cards though.

Err no that won't help you...nothing in the bios or on the board is really going to effect the outcome of the OC you are going to achieve on your GPU...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
Sorry. I meant 1000MHz GPU core. I thought increasing the NB PCI-e voltage might help me achieve this. I don't think it's going to be possible to get past 950MHz on my cards though.

Can you adjust the voltage through MSI afterburner or something? You should be able to get higher with a voltage bump.

My VisionTek's factory o/c'ed (975/1050) can run 1045/1145 in CrossFireX for benches.

You may need to bump the NB-PCI-e to about 1.2v, I do running the two cards, and it helped stability.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Err no that won't help you...nothing in the bios or on the board is really going to effect the outcome of the OC you are going to achieve on your GPU...

Nicely said!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Can you adjust the voltage through MSI afterburner or something? You should be able to get higher with a voltage bump.

My VisionTek's factory o/c'ed (975/1050) can run 1045/1145 in CrossFireX for benches.

You may need to bump the NB-PCI-e to about 1.2v, I do running the two cards, and it helped stability.

Marc

Good point Marc. Because of the two cards, right?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nicely said!

Good point Marc. Because of the two cards, right?


Yeah, it puts more of a load on the PCI-e lanes, which the NB handles, so when overclocking stuff anyway, it's not a bad idea to bump those volts a little for aided stability.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice!


----------



## gsk3rd

and back to the mb and clocking. I am currently taking a step back and decided to work on my 24/7 oc. I am currently stable at 4.0ghz cpu/2.0ghz nb/1600 ram at 2.5 hours. Waiting for it to finish up for the 3 hour requirement. Will then increase the nb and retest. I was running 4.0cpu/2.6nb/1600 ram and was getting errors on blend within seconds so that was showing me that the nb was the culprit.


----------



## Mastiffman

You got it my friend! But what part? Becuase you didn't have enough voltage to the Ram or the CPU-NB...

I prefer getting the CPU-NB with the Ram Stable at the speeds that I want first, then working on the CPU. It's seems like less that has to be tweaked.

EDIT: What did you have your CPU-NB Volts at when it was running @ 2600 again?


----------



## frosty10

Thanks a ton!
I messed up the led pw led lead with the power on /off lead....

Now I can turn the pc on with front panel power switch....doh...
better follow dir a bit better...

Frosty10


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey, just glad that you can do it now!

Take care!

* EDIT:* Looks like MSI has been busy making NEW Improvements to the BIOS. Look HERE. INMplementing New Ram Straps for Improved Stability. Supposedly... Check it out!!!

I"m at 1.84b Right now @

CPU - 3.9Ghz (x19.5) @ 1.42v BIOS (1.4v CPU-Z Full Load)
CPU-NB 3.0Ghz (x15) @ 1.40V BIOS (1.43-1.44v in Everest)
Ram @ 1600Mhz CL6-6-6-21-27-1T @ 2.05v (Stock is 2.0-2.05v)
NB Chipset @ 1.32v
HT Link @ 2.6Ghz @ 1.32v
SB Chipset @ 1.25v

Been running Prime95 Blend mode now Completely Stable now pushing 1hr. Just move to this setup this evening.


----------



## Reefer

@Mastiveman

Wooot, thx alot so far for a great answer. Good thing i found this topic









About the Voltage settings are there any minimums i need to keep inmind whne i take certain settings from auto to manual ?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reefer*


@Mastiveman

Wooot, thx alot so far for a great answer. Good thing i found this topic









About the Voltage settings are there any minimums i need to keep inmind whne i take certain settings from auto to manual ?


Anything to do with your ram/nb/cpu/sb should all be fine to lower voltages on...stuff like the SB you probably won't need to mess with though so don't go crazy in there and just start lowering everything you can get your hands on


----------



## Reefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Anything to do with your ram/nb/cpu/sb should all be fine to lower voltages on...stuff like the SB you probably won't need to mess with though so don't go crazy in there and just start lowering everything you can get your hands on

Euhmmm... think you misunderstood me.... I do not want to lower the voltage







I want to higher then while i am oc-ing my rig....


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reefer* 
Euhmmm... think you misunderstood me.... I do not want to lower the voltage







I want to higher then while i am oc-ing my rig....









Ahhh well you did say minimum's so...

Fill in your system specs below and i can better answer your question

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

CPU-NB max is around 1.55v
For the Phenom II's the limit suggested by AMD is 1.55v

There shouldn't be any other voltages you are going to have to actually take very high or remove from auto so start with those


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


You got it my friend! But what part? Becuase you didn't have enough voltage to the Ram or the CPU-NB...

I prefer getting the CPU-NB with the Ram Stable at the speeds that I want first, then working on the CPU. It's seems like less that has to be tweaked.

EDIT: What did you have your CPU-NB Volts at when it was running @ 2600 again?


Well the 4.0/2.0/1600 was stable for 3 hours so I moved on to 4.0/2.6/1600 and only core 1 was stable for 6 hours. 2, 3 and 4 all stopped. So I gave the nb and cpu volts a small bump. currently testing at [email protected]/[email protected]/1600.

Roughly 30 minutes in as I type this and all is well.

I typically match the cpu-nb volts with the nb volts. I think it was 1.3 or 1.28.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Hello again gentlemen, thought I would drop in and share some stuff,

So remember my Hyper transport flood sync error.... Well stopped using Win7 and went back to 64bit XP and have not seen a crash for about 2 weeks.

I think it was my 4850 drivers not working with Win7...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Well the 4.0/2.0/1600 was stable for 3 hours so I moved on to 4.0/2.6/1600 and only core 1 was stable for 6 hours. 2, 3 and 4 all stopped. So I gave the nb and cpu volts a small bump. currently testing at [email protected]/[email protected]/1600.

Roughly 30 minutes in as I type this and all is well.

I typically match the cpu-nb volts with the nb volts. I think it was 1.3 or 1.28.


 That's good. 1.5v sounds a little for 4.0Ghz. 1.2v Sounds a little on the weak side for 2600. 1.25v Might be a mroe stable a approach if you run into Issues. I try to match my NB and HT link Voltages. For some reason, when I'm having stability issues and those two are different (HT Link v usually is lower in that sitn.) whenI raise the Ht Link V to match the NB Chipset v, it stablizes... IDK. To each their own I guess.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Hello again gentlemen, thought I would drop in and share some stuff,

So remember my Hyper transport flood sync error.... Well stopped using Win7 and went back to 64bit XP and have not seen a crash for about 2 weeks.

I think it was my 4850 drivers not working with Win7...


 Glad that you found a resolution. I found that it was always caused from not enough voltage on mostly my CPU... Sometimes the CPU-NB though.

Nice work! What are you running at now?


----------



## Chopxsticks

my CPU-NB is 1.232 volts


----------



## Mastiffman

Trust me, .018 difference in volts can make the difference between having a unstable system and stable system....


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


That's good. 1.5v sounds a little for 4.0Ghz. 1.2v Sounds a little on the weak side for 2600. 1.25v Might be a mroe stable a approach if you run into Issues. I try to match my NB and HT link Voltages. For some reason, when I'm having stability issues and those two are different (HT Link v usually is lower in that sitn.) whenI raise the Ht Link V to match the NB Chipset v, it stablizes... IDK. To each their own I guess.









Glad that you found a resolution. I found that it was always caused from not enough voltage on mostly my CPU... Sometimes the CPU-NB though.

Nice work! What are you running at now?


Yea If it turns out stable I will turn down the cpu volts until is no longer stable. thxs for the help.


----------



## gsk3rd

So I finally got around to taking some pics of my new setup.


----------



## Mastiffman

------------------------------------T
------------------------------------O
----------------------------------- W
------------------------------------E
DUDE!!!!!! Now THAT'S..... A R!!!!!!!! I like the Blue Hoses Man!!!!! Nice Idea! Goes with the Blue in the Board...


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, I got my 965 C3! Its at 3.8ghz @ 1.4v just like my 955be, and is handling it well, good temps, thanks to new Ultra Kaze... wow, the airflow was sick at 100%, but loud. 50% is doing GREAT! I haven't stressed the chip yet, so what should I do?

gsk3rd- Sick w/c setup. I like that case... I'm about to do a loop in mine.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Well, I got my 965 C3! Its at 3.8ghz @ 1.4v just like my 955be, and is handling it well, good temps, thanks to new Ultra Kaze... wow, the airflow was sick at 100%, but loud. 50% is doing GREAT! I haven't stressed the chip yet, so what should I do?


Yes the Ultra Kaze's do great around 37.5%/50%...seriously sweet fans so long as your cooler doesn't have the fan lie horizontally

I had to ditch my Ultra Kaze because it squeaks and makes racket in that position i just decided to throw an Antec 120MM Tri cool on it...my system's pretty quiet now and i haven't lost too much cooling performance with the siwtch...


----------



## gsk3rd

finally finished the tests.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Yes the Ultra Kaze's do great around 37.5%/50%...seriously sweet fans so long as your cooler doesn't have the fan lie horizontally

I had to ditch my Ultra Kaze because it squeaks and makes racket in that position i just decided to throw an Antec 120MM Tri cool on it...my system's pretty quiet now and i haven't lost too much cooling performance with the siwtch...

Yeah, Im running an OCCT Linpack test as of writing this, and the fan is set for 55C, at 53C the fan goes from 37.5% to 50%, and while noticable, its not overwhelming,a nd the airflow is nice... I havent topped 53C as of 10 minutes into test... I also tightened up the timing on my RAm to 9-9-9-21-30, yeah,t hats TIGHTENED...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
finally finished the tests.










Nice work man! Now it's time to to run her overnight. The hit those timings cause those are Loose as a Goose! lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Yeah, Im running an OCCT Linpack test as of writing this, and the fan is set for 55C, at 53C the fan goes from 37.5% to 50%, and while noticable, its not overwhelming,a nd the airflow is nice... I havent topped 53C as of 10 minutes into test... I also tightened up the timing on my RAm to 9-9-9-21-30, yeah,t hats TIGHTENED...

Yeah @ 1600Mhz you should be able to run those at the least CL8 if not 7 too! And one more bump on your CPU-NB to 2800 would get her moving a more! Nice work though!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice work man! Now it's time to to run her overnight. The hit those timings cause those are Loose as a Goose! lol

Yep, next is the ram. This will be my basis of ocing and then let the real fun begin.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yeah @ 1600Mhz you should be able to run those at the least CL8 if not 7 too! And one more bump on your CPU-NB to 2800 would get her moving a more! Nice work though!

No offense man, but these dimms WILL NOT do CAS8, lol. UNLESS they'll handle it now that its a C3. I didn't think the C3 revision helped in timings, but I thought it helped with other things. I can't get very specific right now of what I mean tho.

What should my timings be for CAS 8? 8-8-8-24? Or just CAS 8-9-9-24?


----------



## eire1130

Hello All:

I was wondering if you call could help me with ram settings. I posted the question at OCZ forums here:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=67415

I've set everything back to stock, other then the clocks, and I'm still noticing some instability at two hours or so into Prime95. Current settings are 7 6 6 24 30 T1.

I'm going to set all clocks back to stock (auto) when i get back home and flash bios tonight. By the way, any recommendations on which bios to flash to?


----------



## SwishaMane

Use the newest v1.7 BIOS... Are 7-6-6-24-301T stock? If so, that sounds like 1066 / 1333 speed. Try loosenign the timings, maybe 7-7-7-21.


----------



## mav2000

Taking a break from OCing to make it look "pretty".




























Let me know what u think guys.


----------



## mastical

RAM placement question.

Its a 4 DIMM board.

I have 2 sticks, right now I have a stick in DIMM #1 and #2, which is working good for me.

Is this correct? Ive looked thru the manual and online and cant find a certain answer.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Taking a break from OCing to make it look "pretty".

Let me know what u think guys.

Looks amazing. A++


----------



## Reefer

Some1 asked this Question... "Do you have the XMP CL8 or Plain CL9 version?" It is also shown on the pic i add to this post.

Here is a pick i took after my 1st try @ 4 Ghz..










and no i did not try any other setting yet....







this is gonna take me a long time... will make a very stable OC setup.....So will give it a goo with lower setting and prime95... wioll have my GPU at standard clocks aswell.

BTW what is a Hyper Transport Sync Flood i have been walking in tonight.(after installing BF2142, which i think will not be to hard for my PC) This with all my setting back to stock as i am not planning to test my OC abilities till the weekend. Any solution perhaps.... ???


----------



## pendrago

Hello to every satisfied owner of MSI mobo on this forum









Actually it is my first post on this forum and I am very happy that I have found this site and this forum, because I think that's the place which I was looking for









I have been reading all overclock.net forum for a week (I am a beginner in overclocking - well, a few years ago when AMD released Duron chip I've started my journey with overclocking but back then I think it was easier :>).
Later when I bought Thoroughbred-A Athlon XP 1500 MHz I was very happy user of this chip. Without increasing of CPU voltage I have managed to overclock it to 2 GHz which was quite nice for me









Oki and now I've got one of most advanced (well I think so







motherboard and want to gain something extra from this system









My attempts and results to overclock this CPU I have were so far a little bit poor and that's why I would like to know more and to learn more from you (more experienced users) - that would be nice









Last night I've tried slowly and carefully to reach at least 3,5 GHz ... I have managed but it wasn't stable enough and system crashed.

My settings were like this:

FSB = 230
NB = 2070
HT = 2070

all voltages were set at stock value
so, CPU 1,3 V
and the rest I have left as they were set to auto.

now i want to do it properly - so ... my question:
1) Is it better to push up a little bit NB frequency to for example 2400 MHz ?

2) could anyone tell me why I can't change voltages in BIOS ?
They are all grey (I mean in grey colour) and they are all set to auto








Why??? I should be able to change voltages right?
I know that my CPU has blocked multiplier but it is the issue of my motherboard right? I think there is something wrong with my BIOS (though I made an update to ver 1.7 via online updater)... don't know the reason for this... There is a screenshot with my settings from Bios - you won't actually see that these settings are grey coloured but believe me - I can't change anything :/









Anyone got any ideas?

Oki.. I think that's enough for this first post (I got more questions


----------



## eclipseaudio4

1.) Yes push it as high as you can get it stable. 2400-2800 seems to be the norm for your stepping.

2.) use the +and - keys on your numberpad or the page up and down buttons.

3.) Welcome enjoy and I am sure we will get you cranking the volts like a pro!


----------



## eire1130

Another question, I have some insane temperatures on my NB, and I think I will install a fan on it. Does any have any pictures or recommendations on how to do this? (i'm about an hour into prime95 now and my NB temp is 78)


----------



## gsk3rd

Go back a few pages. I have some pictures of my setup with 2 50mm fans on the nb and some of the VRs. doubled sided 3m high temp tape is all it is. idling nb temps 42c, loading 52c.


----------



## eire1130

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Go back a few pages. I have some pictures of my setup with 2 50mm fans on the nb and some of the VRs. doubled sided 3m high temp tape is all it is. idling nb temps 42c, loading 52c.


Thanks, i'm going to have measure the space. it's pretty tight in there. I have a tuniq tower and it hogs up a lot of room.


----------



## jimibgood

I emailed Danger den into carrying NB and mofset waterblocks for AM3. We may be in luck. Check this link

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-gigabyte.html


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eire1130* 
Another question, I have some insane temperatures on my NB, and I think I will install a fan on it. Does any have any pictures or recommendations on how to do this? (i'm about an hour into prime95 now and my NB temp is 78)

78 is nearing the danger zone. (80*c max) What are you using to monitor the NB temps?


----------



## eire1130

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


78 is nearing the danger zone. (80*c max) What are you using to monitor the NB temps?


speedfan. I also Everest.

I ordered a couple 50MM's and another 120MM. It's at 71 as I type this, which is till way way to high.

Keep in mind, everything is stock other than ram timings.


----------



## yawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eire1130*


speedfan. I also Everest.

I ordered a couple 50MM's and another 120MM. It's at 71 as I type this, which is till way way to high.

Keep in mind, everything is stock other than ram timings.


I already had a post about replacing the northbridge thermal paste a few pages back as well. My idle was about 60C, and god knows what under load. Now I'm idling at about 45C.

From what I've read, a lot of the initial paste that MSI uses is not applied properly (I know mine wasn't even on the northbridge or southbridge chip, it was all around it) on these boards. The best first step you can take is to clean it off and reapply it. The next would be adding a fan.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


RAM placement question.

Its a 4 DIMM board.

I have 2 sticks, right now I have a stick in DIMM #1 and #2, which is working good for me.

Is this correct? Ive looked thru the manual and online and cant find a certain answer.


Yes that is fine...you can even run them in slots #3 and #4 as well

I run mine in slots 3# and 4# since they run pretty cool and i don't want my CPU HS transferring massive heat onto them...i also don't want the HS to blow my pretaaay leds









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Yeah, Im running an OCCT Linpack test as of writing this, and the fan is set for 55C, at 53C the fan goes from 37.5% to 50%, and while noticable, its not overwhelming,a nd the airflow is nice... I havent topped 53C as of 10 minutes into test... I also tightened up the timing on my RAm to 9-9-9-21-30, yeah,t hats TIGHTENED...


Yes the fan control is definitely very useful

I had mine set for 37.5% and to spin up if it was to reach 45C...even running linx/prime95 it only hit around 43C after hours and hours on end...

I have recently switched my ultra kaze out for an Antec 120MM tri cool set to run 1600RPM at around 60CFM and its dead quiet with close to the same performance WITHOUT the weird noise the ultra kaze's make when you use them horizontally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eire1130*


speedfan. I also Everest.

I ordered a couple 50MM's and another 120MM. It's at 71 as I type this, which is till way way to high.

Keep in mind, everything is stock other than ram timings.












What are your other temps?

You must have some horrible ambient temps to be getting into that range at stock...you should look into how the NB cooler is seated and see if its making poor contact

I recommend taking the NB cooler off and putting some new thermal paste on it as well

Try setting your NB voltage to stock instead of auto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hello to every satisfied owner of MSI mobo on this forum










Welcome Pendrago!

I was wondering why i received a random friend request from someone with no posts at all







il go accept that now

When you want to change the voltages in the bios you can also use the Page up and Page down keys

As eclipse said yes you want to push the NB around the area of 2.4Ghz/2.8Ghz...when you start overclocking the NB make sure to know the difference between NB voltage and CPU-NB voltage in the bios...when you overclock the speed of the NB you will be working with the CPU-NB voltage and not the NB voltage

As for your HT make sure to keep it as close and under 2000Mhz as possible...overclocking it past 2000Mhz decreases system stability and lowers performance as well

Now please feel free to dump some more questios on us


----------



## Rewindlabs

My bad...


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, I just got 4ghz at 1.48vcore, 2600nb, 2600htt, and it was Crysis stable for an hour, got to 53C, that's the target temp for the fan, and its tearing it up, louder, but I like it.

BTW, I do not hear anything different about the fan having to mount horizontally on my xiggy, it seems to sound like a somewhat louder fan.

One more BTW, if anyone has a set of fan mounts for a xiggy S1283, PM me...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Well, I just got 4ghz at 1.48vcore, 2600nb, 2600htt, and it was Crysis stable for an hour, got to 53C, that's the target temp for the fan, and its tearing it up, louder, but I like it.

BTW, I do not hear anything different about the fan having to mount horizontally on my xiggy, it seems to sound like a somewhat louder fan.

One more BTW, if anyone has a set of fan mounts for a xiggy S1283, PM me...


I guess it will take time for the effect of it mounted horizontally to set in...mine didn't make any noises when just running on my desk but after i got it mounted on the S1283 it'd grind and grind ever so loudly...i guess it had some use on it before i got it since i did buy my Ultra Kaze used

Just broke one of my S1283 fan mounts...decided it was easier to just use rubber bands on the S1283+fan instead

As for your overclock you need to put the HT back to stock or below stock (2000Mhz)

Overclocking the HT causes instability and actually decreases system performance


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


No offense man, but these dimms WILL NOT do CAS8, lol. UNLESS they'll handle it now that its a C3. I didn't think the C3 revision helped in timings, but I thought it helped with other things. I can't get very specific right now of what I mean tho.

What should my timings be for CAS 8? 8-8-8-24? Or just CAS 8-9-9-24?


 C3 improvements were more on the IMC being able to handle all4 dimm slots populatede at once and the CORES clocking better. So far so good!

That ram will run lower timings with extra volts! Trust me! They all do. How much lower is somwething to be found for each model or Ram.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


RAM placement question.

Its a 4 DIMM board.

I have 2 sticks, right now I have a stick in DIMM #1 and #2, which is working good for me.

Is this correct? Ive looked thru the manual and online and cant find a certain answer.


 DDR3 is best place in the farthest from CPU soket dimm slots being that they have on die termination. Long story short, It helps to eliminate the Signal ringing...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reefer*


Some1 asked this Question... "Do you have the XMP CL8 or Plain CL9 version?" It is also shown on the pic i add to this post.

Here is a pick i took after my 1st try @ 4 Ghz..










and no i did not try any other setting yet....







this is gonna take me a long time... will make a very stable OC setup.....So will give it a goo with lower setting and prime95... wioll have my GPU at standard clocks aswell.

BTW what is a Hyper Transport Sync Flood i have been walking in tonight.(after installing BF2142, which i think will not be to hard for my PC) This with all my setting back to stock as i am not planning to test my OC abilities till the weekend. Any solution perhaps.... ???


I only see 1 pic fro some reason and it doesn't show the specs on the ram... Which ones are they?

HT Sync Flood error basically means that you don't have enough volts running to the CPU or CPU-NB (related to memory)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I emailed Danger den into carrying NB and mofset waterblocks for AM3. We may be in luck. Check this link

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-gigabyte.html


 Nice work! Will they be carrying SB Waterblocks as well being that the NB/mosfet HS is also connected to the SB...?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Well, I just got 4ghz at 1.48vcore, 2600nb, 2600htt, and it was Crysis stable for an hour, got to 53C, that's the target temp for the fan, and its tearing it up, louder, but I like it.

BTW, I do not hear anything different about the fan having to mount horizontally on my xiggy, it seems to sound like a somewhat louder fan.

One more BTW, if anyone has a set of fan mounts for a xiggy S1283, PM me...


 I have been seeing some test done over at XS that may very well be pointing in the direction of Matching HTlink with your CPU-NB Link to aid in stability of CPU-NB Clocking. Wouold, be nice to see some more results on that!

Later Gators...

A little busy the last few days! My LG BH200 Super Blu-Ray/ HD-DVD player went out and I"m trying to hunt down the Drive that's in it. It's a typical SATA drive that's in it so I'm not completely sure if I purchased a different Sata Drive, that it would work... Should, but will is a different story...


----------



## mangoSeed

Hello again folks!

So, while I've been lurking here since my quest to cool of my NB temps, I've learnt a number of things. I tried the Antec spotcools, but that only brough me slight relief (58*C to 62*C at idle). Then I tried the stock cooler fan which I had to orient diagonally on the NB heatsink. That was a degree cooler than the spotcools.

Then I remembered that I had two 60mm fans from some old Athlon XP coolers and I tried those. At first they were no better than the spotcools, but then I alternated their orientationn and temps went down significantly (54*C - 58*C at idle and loading at 60*C to 65*C).

I though I'd have to live with that, but then you guys decide to replace the TIM on the NB and SB...why the heck didn't I think of that...

Anyway, idle temps on my NB are down quite a bit now (46*C to 49*C) and stay under 60*C under load (Far Cry 2 for 1hr ... would have gone above 70*C before).

So, thanks guys. I'm finally satisfied with those NB temps...now for the GPU! I might be watercooling for that though since the Arctic Cool Xtreme actually seemed to have made my GPU temps worse!

I'm thinking two loops, or one big one with multiple rads. I can probably fit 2 120s inside my case (Silverstone Raven RV01) and its got mounts for a 360 on the back...but, gosh those WC parts are expensive!

Anyway, thanks for all the great info and keep it up!

Mikhail


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


1.) Yes push it as high as you can get it stable. 2400-2800 seems to be the norm for your stepping.

2.) use the +and - keys on your numberpad or the page up and down buttons.

3.) Welcome enjoy and I am sure we will get you cranking the volts like a pro!


OK! I will try







So far (after yestarday's overclocking session) I had NB at 2330 MHz

You know I feel now like a stupid (LOL)... It's a little bit embarassing for me... I got used to change settings in BIOS using Enter (there are many settings that you can change it this way) Of course I knew that you can change setting using +/- but well, It didn't cross my mind at that time









Thanks for warm welcome - there are first results (like I said after yesterday's overclocking session)

3495 MHz

FSB = 233
CPU NB = 2330
CPU V = 1.36 (and that's strange because in CPU-z there was 1.35) 
CPU NB V = 1.21

I ran Prime 95 for 6 hours and it was stable - no errors. Can I assume that in this case my system is stable? or this should be longer test?

Thanks a lot for your advice - first post and you see... I have found the sollution :>


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Welcome Pendrago!

I was wondering why i received a random friend request from someone with no posts at all







il go accept that now


Hiii








I was browsing this forum and I have found some of your threads and I have found that you've got the same mobo as me







but after I've added you to contacts I forgot to introduce myself







Sorry for this confusion









Quote:



When you want to change the voltages in the bios you can also use the Page up and Page down keys


yes - I have replied to eclipse that now I know the sollution :> (actually +/- keys work fine for me









Quote:



As eclipse said yes you want to push the NB around the area of 2.4Ghz/2.8Ghz...when you start overclocking the NB make sure to know the difference between NB voltage and CPU-NB voltage in the bios...when you overclock the speed of the NB you will be working with the CPU-NB voltage and not the NB voltage


Yeap - I know that - someone on this forum made a great topic with all of these settings explained ... so I didn't change NB voltage but only CPU-NB








and here is my question - I have set CPU-NB at 1.21 V and it was fine (that's 0.01 V above stock settings if I am right?). Do I have to push this voltage up more (so far system is stable with that) - what setting would you recommend to me (don't want to push up more voltage as it is necessary to get stable system).

Quote:



As for your HT make sure to keep it as close and under 2000Mhz as possible...overclocking it past 2000Mhz decreases system stability and lowers performance as well


So you say that it could be even under stock settings I mean under 2 GHz ? 
Now my HT works at 2070 MHz so I think it's not so bad









Quote:



Now please feel free to dump some more questios on us


Oh, yeah!







got something about RAM settings (I have prepared especially screenshots) but have to hold on with posting this because now I just don't have enough time









... but don't worry - it will be done soon









Thanks a lot!


----------



## Reefer

To answeer the following: I only see 1 pic fro some reason and it doesn't show the specs on the ram... Which ones are they? This is the artikel numbre form the Ram KHX1600C8D3T1K2
Picture of my RAM

"" HT Sync Flood error basically means that you don't have enough volts running to the CPU or CPU-NB (related to memory)"" = Strange because all i did was raise my Ram voltage to 1.65V because i run it 1:4 @ 1600Mhz, not even changing the CaS etc etc...


----------



## Jealousmango

Hey hey all, quick question, Patriot Gamer Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) on this mobo, anyone know if I can fit the Zalman CNPS9900ALED? Seems it will but thought I'd check to see if anyone knows for sure before I order.
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I guess it will take time for the effect of it mounted horizontally to set in...mine didn't make any noises when just running on my desk but after i got it mounted on the S1283 it'd grind and grind ever so loudly...i guess it had some use on it before i got it since i did buy my Ultra Kaze used

Just broke one of my S1283 fan mounts...decided it was easier to just use rubber bands on the S1283+fan instead

As for your overclock you need to put the HT back to stock or below stock (2000Mhz)

Overclocking the HT causes instability and actually decreases system performance










Would you be willing to part with the left over xiggy fan mounts? lol

Well, for some reason when I tired 4ghz at 2600nb and 2000 htt, it wouldn't post, but when I set it fro 2600 nb and htt, the system is booting and running fine. My settings are 1.48vcore, 1.3v cpu-nb, 1.3v nb, and 1.3v sb and htt link. Anything wrong with that? AND, how can I test performance accurately between 2600htt and 2000 htt. I understand keeping htt stock would be best, as in my 939 oc days, you didn't want htt to go over 1000.

EDIT: Well, I'm booted at 2000 htt, must have been a vcore issue why it didnt post before. Who knows, Ill get hoem tonight and 2000htt wont post again... I did notice a performance increase! I went from a 20s 1MB SuperPi run to just under 18s. I'm gonna think about the RAM timings again, but I've already tested this RAM in the past at different timings and freqs. They just dont do anything better than 9-9-9-21-30 I don't think.


----------



## mduclow

@ Rewind ... -- Thanks for the nudge to DangerDen and EK about blocks for our board, and/or the 790FX chipset.

I'm holding off for right now with Anfi-Tec in Germany, not because of the product, but the cost to get it here in the States. It's crazy money for VAT and shipping, and there stuff is a bit pricey with the conversion from the euro right now. to begin with. Nice stuff, and a 'bolt-on' fit you can't find anywhere else right now, but a bit too much money when everything is added up.

Let's hope we can see something out of them by end of 2nd qtr (sooner would be better).

Marc


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@ Rewind ... -- Thanks for the nudge to DangerDen and EK about blocks for our board, and/or the 790FX chipset.

I'm holding off for right now with Anfi-Tec in Germany, not because of the product, but the cost to get it here in the States. It's crazy money for VAT and shipping, and there stuff is a bit pricey with the conversion from the euro right now. to begin with. Nice stuff, and a 'bolt-on' fit you can't find anywhere else right now, but a bit too much money when everything is added up.

Let's hope we can see something out of them by end of 2nd qtr (sooner would be better).

Marc


Marc,

As an American getting product shipped here, I don't think they can charge you VAT. Or at least, they can't keep it.

When I was in Ireland, England and Scotland 4 years ago, each country offered me a form to give with receipts and be refunded VAT.

You might inquire with them about getting that 17% or whatever it is taken off the price. Might make up for the shipping.

Hope that helps man.

jck


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@ Rewind ... -- Thanks for the nudge to DangerDen and EK about blocks for our board, and/or the 790FX chipset.

I'm holding off for right now with Anfi-Tec in Germany, not because of the product, but the cost to get it here in the States. It's crazy money for VAT and shipping, and there stuff is a bit pricey with the conversion from the euro right now. to begin with. Nice stuff, and a 'bolt-on' fit you can't find anywhere else right now, but a bit too much money when everything is added up.

Let's hope we can see something out of them by end of 2nd qtr (sooner would be better).

Marc


 Wise choice Marc! I figured that you'd do that. Why pay more if we don't have to!?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


OK! I will try







So far (after yestarday's overclocking session) I had NB at 2330 MHz

You know I feel now like a stupid (LOL)... It's a little bit embarassing for me... I got used to change settings in BIOS using Enter (there are many settings that you can change it this way) Of course I knew that you can change setting using +/- but well, It didn't cross my mind at that time









Thanks for warm welcome - there are first results (like I said after yesterday's overclocking session)

3495 MHz

FSB = 233
CPU NB = 2330
CPU V = 1.36 (and that's strange because in CPU-z there was 1.35) 
CPU NB V = 1.21

I ran Prime 95 for 6 hours and it was stable - no errors. Can I assume that in this case my system is stable? or this should be longer test?

Thanks a lot for your advice - first post and you see... I have found the sollution :>


You would be surprised how many people ask that same question!

thats a good start!
There is some droop in voltage with mine only using CPU-V I get a .018 voltage droop between idle and load.







At one point in time I had that down to .009 using a combo of CPU-V, CPU-PLL, and CPU-VDD voltages. Then I was trying for some more speed and had some major issues and my ratios got out of wack and after about 30Min trying to get it back gave up.









6Hrs is fine. Personally I only run prime for 1HR(1HR small FFT and 1HR blend) and then do some LinX passes, and then game for a "few" (4-5 Hrs







) Hrs for all shes worth using various games that are CPU intensive.

How are your load temps with such a low v-core? I figure they should be quite good with the Mugen!


----------



## eire1130

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 









What are your other temps?

You must have some horrible ambient temps to be getting into that range at stock...you should look into how the NB cooler is seated and see if its making poor contact

I recommend taking the NB cooler off and putting some new thermal paste on it as well

Try setting your NB voltage to stock instead of auto

GPU: 44
Remote1: 68C
Remote2: 40C
Local: 32C
Temp1: 34C
Temp2: 40C
Temp3: 32C
core: 32C

according to speedfan.

The new fans are arriving today, and I will reseat the heatsink. I took a quick look at it last night, but decided not to mess with it.

Question: What is the easiest way of removing the heatsink on this board, given that it is mounted in the case. Will I need to remove it from the case? I've never had to remove a NB heatsink before, and even so, the one on this board is nothing like some of the guides I've seen on the internet.


----------



## Aqualoon

Just ordered this board last night (made the change in my sig rig already), love the fact that Xfire is 16/16 and I have the option to Tri-Fire or Quad-Fire in the future...love that fact.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
You would be surprised how many people ask that same question!

thats a good start!
There is some droop in voltage with mine only using CPU-V I get a .018 voltage droop between idle and load.








At one point in time I had that down to .009 using a combo of CPU-V, CPU-PLL, and CPU-VDD voltages. Then I was trying for some more speed and had some major issues and my ratios got out of wack and after about 30Min trying to get it back gave up.









Actually I have only increased CPU V and CPU NB V. Haven't tried to increase voltage on CPU-PLL and CPU-VDD (I am not so experienced







). How did you notice that there is a voltage drop between idle and load - I mean which software have you used to monitor these values?

BTW! I am not surprised - I don't want to wreck my CPU so you know I try to act very careful.

Quote:

6Hrs is fine. Personally I only run prime for 1HR(1HR small FFT and 1HR blend) and then do some LinX passes, and then game for a "few" (4-5 Hrs







) Hrs for all shes worth using various games that are CPU intensive.
I've tried also to run OCCT but only for 8 min so actually my computer was working under high stress for about 4 min ? sth like that. OCCT with large data set - there were no errors, but that's not much - the test should last longer as I assume.

Question about Prime 95 - I got Prime 25.11 build 2 and there should be one file (with description of functions in this downloaded pack - forgot a name of that file at the moment :> - I don't have it - I have tried to download Prime from other sites but still no luck - have you got this file maybe?

Quote:

How are your load temps with such a low v-core? I figure they should be quite good with the Mugen!
Well, I think so... Mugen was a wise choice - it's just huge!!!








The maximum load temps were around 40-42 (I've found that sth different was on my mobo display and sth different was in HWMonitor - 42 was on my mobo display - which one was correct - I don't know :/) is it good or bad? Should these temps were lower?


----------



## Seanicy

A quick question for you owners of this 790FX...I am about to purchase this board and wanted to know a few things before I pull the trigger.
#1 will I notice a huge difference from switching from my MSI K9N2?
#2 Will I be able to use 8GB's of 2200mhz RAM 4X2 Kits with my Phenom 965? Will there be any drawbacks? I know you can only use 2 sticks of DDR2 1600's with this chip.
Link to RAM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231322
As always +Rep for any help.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
A quick question for you owners of this 790FX...I am about to purchase this board and wanted to know a few things before I pull the trigger.
#1 will I notice a huge difference from switching from my MSI K9N2?
#2 Will I be able to use 8GB's of 2200mhz RAM 4X2 Kits with my Phenom 965? Will there be any drawbacks? I know you can only use 2 sticks of DDR2 1600's with this chip.
Link to RAM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231322
As always +Rep for any help.

#1) Not sure as I've only had this board...

#2) Yes, you can use that Ram with this board BUT not at anywhere near those speeds. You can tighten up the timings and Run well @ 1600Mhz -1700Mhz and Higher CPU-NB (IMC- Integrated Memory Controller, If you didn't know)...

NOTE: The 965BE C3 revision CPU will be able to handle all 4 Dimm Slots populated at once! The C2 revision wasn't able to, very well, stably...


----------



## jck

I have a birthday wish (it's still over a month away).

I want AMD to trade me my backup 550BE C2 for a new 550BE C3 so I can get 4x4GB of ripjaws and run a NASTY BAD VM to fold with.
















My mobo still glitches for whatever reason and the ACC will flip out of Auto.

Anyone had this issue too?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
#1) Not sure as I've only had this board...

#2) Yes, you can use that Ram with this board BUT not at anywhere near those speeds. You can tighten up the timings and Run well @ 1600Mhz -1700Mhz and Higher CPU-NB (IMC- Integrated Memory Controller, If you didn't know)...

NOTE: The 965BE C3 revision CPU will be able to handle all 4 Dimm Slots populated at once! The C2 revision wasn't able to, very well, stably...

Well this board says it can handle 2133+ OC, so why can't I run the RAM at those said speeds? This board is made for Phenoms and other AM3 CPU's. I have the C3 version also so I don't see a problem. Can anyone else please confirm this for me as I do not want to buy 2200mhz RAM and then have a problem running at those speeds. To me it does not make sense to say the board can handle 2133+ OC RAM and then once you get the board and throw your RAM in it will only run at 1600mhz effectively.


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Well this board says it can handle 2133+ OC, so why can't I run the RAM at those said speeds? This board is made for Phenoms and other AM3 CPU's. I have the C3 version also so I don't see a problem. Can anyone else please confirm this for me as I do not want to buy 2200mhz RAM and then have a problem running at those speeds. To me it does not make sense to say the board can handle 2133+ OC RAM and then once you get the board and throw your RAM in it will only run at 1600mhz effectively.









The IMC is on the cpu. The board may be able to handle 2133MHz but your cpu cannot. You have the best processor you can get for the board but the maximum ram speed you can get out of it is 1800-1900MHz. A future cpu may be able to handle more so it might not be such a bad idea to buy 2200MHz ram. You should be able to get really tight timings at 1600MHz with that kit which would actually be faster than a higher speed and loose timings.


----------



## Reefer

Just to make sure i am doing this OC-ing of my new gear in al the right way... And also ofc i i put the right amount of Voltage in the right spots









1)
CPU FSB - for the first few tries i will leave this at 200

CPU Multiplier - I will go up with 0,5 up till i reach a stable OC. (already had gaming session of MW2 of 4 hrs @ 4Ghz.) After i reach teh max stable oc on my CPU i can try to go an and oc other settings.

CPU Voltage - I believe stock mine is 1,4V right ? to oc and get it stable i need to go over 1,45 to see if it will get mopre stable during test.

2) HT i will not touch this and leave it @ 2000

3)
NB this I will leave at speed of 200
NB Mutliplier i will take up 1 at the time. Till i reach stable OC in combination with the highest stable OC on my CPU.
CPU-NB Voltage: i do not know what the stock voltage is so i do not know from what Voltage i start to add. could some 1 help me with this so i can add some voltage to create stable OC.

4) SB i will only take up the Voltage to same as CPU-NB voltage. Although same stiry , do not know stock Voltage.

5) Ram (KHX1600C8D3K2_4GX)
Seen my timings stock are 8-8-8-24 @1600Mhz so devider is set at 1:4 with an Votlage of 1.65V. After this is all blank for me i never oc'd my Ram of tightend the settings.










Do you need any other info from me to tell me i am on the right track or not ?


----------



## Reefer

sorry doubble post


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eire1130* 
Question: What is the easiest way of removing the heatsink on this board, given that it is mounted in the case. Will I need to remove it from the case? I've never had to remove a NB heatsink before, and even so, the one on this board is nothing like some of the guides I've seen on the internet.

Yes, you would need to remove the board from the case. But, getting the heatsink off is easy.

Once you've got the board out (and removed RAM, HSF, CPU, etc.) you flip it over and there are six screws to remove.










Two under the southbridge...









Two under the mosfets and two under the northbridge...









Once removed, flip the board over again and give the heatsink a little wiggle to loosen the tim and it should come right off...









Now just clean it up like the others recommended (careful of the pads surroundin the tim on the heatsink...I guess they're there for the itty bitty diodes and thingamabobs around the chips) apply your tim of choice (I used Arctic Ceramique), reseat, put back the screws, and mount it up again.

With a fan or two added to the heatsink like this maybe...








...your NB temps should drop by at least 15*C...now that's significant.


----------



## eire1130

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mangoSeed* 
Yes, you would need to remove the board from the case. But, getting the heatsink off is easy.


Thanks Mango!

I had created a thread over at MSI, but it was like pulling teeth!

Check it out

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=134586.0


----------



## mangoSeed

Glad to finally be of some help to someone









Yeah, that was bad...I'd rather a dentist visit


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
The IMC is on the cpu. The board may be able to handle 2133MHz but your cpu cannot. You have the best processor you can get for the board but the maximum ram speed you can get out of it is *1800-1900MHz*. A future cpu may be able to handle more so it might not be such a bad idea to buy 2200MHz ram. You should be able to get really tight timings at 1600MHz with that kit which would actually be faster than a higher speed and loose timings.

And all the work that goes into making that Stable for one, and worth it for two is totally NOT Worth it..

When I refer to the Phrase "Worth it"... I'm not talking about Running CL 7,8 or 9+. I'm talking about Running CL6-6-6-20-26-1T with a CPU-NB (IMC) of At Least 2.8Ghz or more. Otherwise can get the Same or Better Speed Latency out of 1.6Ghz Ram with CL6 @ 2.8Ghz- 3.0Ghz CPU-NB... it's not that hard to get stable @ 3.8ghz CPU... And technically do we _Really_ need more than that for everyday use? Probably not. But it's fun to try!


----------



## eire1130

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mangoSeed* 
Glad to finally be of some help to someone









Yeah, that was bad...I'd rather a dentist visit

You should make the above a guide.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
How did you notice that there is a voltage drop between idle and load - I mean which software have you used to monitor these values?

BTW! I am not surprised - I don't want to wreck my CPU so you know I try to act very careful.

Well, I think so... Mugen was a wise choice - it's just huge!!!








The maximum load temps were around 40-42 (I've found that sth different was on my mobo display and sth different was in HWMonitor - 42 was on my mobo display - which one was correct - I don't know :/) is it good or bad? Should these temps were lower?

I noticed because I use Everest 5.3 Ultimate and I have checked the voltage points on the board.(link to find them in OP as well as where to download everest.)

Being careful is wise for sure. We spend way too much money on our toys to go crazy...







1.65 not crazy right?









the display is the CPU temp, and your temps are good for sure!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eire1130* 
You should make the above a guide.

It's just been added to the guides section in the OP


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I noticed because I use Everest 5.3 Ultimate and I have checked the voltage points on the board.(link to find them in OP as well as where to download everest.)

yeap... got Everest 5.3. ehmm and I've checked for the monitor board - NB temp and it says 75 C !!!







I just don't believe it !!! can it be true?
Today I added another fan (to my little collection ;> - I've counted all these fans I got now in my case and it seems that (along with GPU fan and 2 fans in my PSU)) there are 10 all together







- got to do sth with speeds because now I feel like I was sitting in B-17 cockpit









Forgive my ignorance but what does OP stand for?








And another "ignorant" question







What did you use to check voltage points on the board?

Quote:

Being careful is wise for sure. We spend way too much money on our toys to go crazy...







1.65 not crazy right?








LOL







yeap ... I absolutely agree with you









Quote:

the display is the CPU temp, and your temps are good for sure!
yeah - my CPU temp in idle is sth around 22-24 at most which is quite fine but what troubles me is that North Bridge temp ... hmmm I don't know what to think about it...?

Thanks a lot for your tips - very useful.

but I got one more question (as for now








_RAM settings in mobo BIOS._

*DRAM Advance Control*









Setting these to BOTH (not auto) will show me settings as on above picture.

*Question for all of you* Do you actually use any of these settings - change anything? and which ones? (could you direct me where I can find some information about them?

_*DRAM Drive Strength*_









The same here. Have no idea what are these settings and how they can be useful... well, I assume that it's everything to make RAM more stable like Clock Drive Stregth but the other options???

I have found a few good tutorials about RAM timings (though they were a little bit outdated) ... couldn't find anything about above sections in BIOS (they should be explained in User Manual of mobo - it has been pissing me off always that they (any motherboard manufacturer) don't explain this)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

pendrago:
OP=original post.
I used a digital multi meter (DMM)
Voltage points are in OP. or here

I would def remove and reapply the tim on the NB and so on. I have found that everest is spot on with 5.3 version.

I dont mess with the advanced Dram settings way over my head









The one issue I have with this board is that most of the V points are covered by the heatpipe solution and I would either have to solder leads on to them of get aftermarket cooling for the NB, SB, and Mosfets :swearing: Guess it's gonna be leads.







Well that and the V droop


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
pendrago:
OP=original post.
I used a digital multi meter (DMM)
Voltage points are in OP. or here

I would def remove and reapply the tim on the NB and so on. I have found that everest is spot on with 5.3 version.

I dont mess with the advanced Dram settings way over my head









The one issue I have with this board is that most of the V points are covered by the heatpipe solution and I would either have to solder leads on to them of get aftermarket cooling for the NB, SB, and Mosfets :swearing: Guess it's gonna be leads.







Well that and the V droop










Yeah I hear there...

Hey E, Did you every get some of that T3(?) TIM or whatever it's called and try it out?
Current Stable OC for you guys.... Keeping the CPU-NB Happy while increasing the CPU Frequency has been challenging but sucessful...


----------



## gsk3rd

You have inspired me Mastiff.

This is my next obsticle along with tightening those ram clocks.


----------



## jimibgood

MSI enthusists..I emailed Danger Den and EK about AM3 waterblocks. It sounds promising!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
You have inspired me Mastiff.

This is my next obsticle along with tightening those ram clocks.










Nice Brother!!!! I'm passing 3.5 hours Blend at that screens settings above! I"m going to for 4.0ghz by the end of the Weekend! Then Possible getting more out of my Ram!

Could you Imagine CL5 @ 1600Mhz with a 3.0GHz CPU-NB????

I'm going to try 4.0Ghz w/ 3.0Ghz CPU-NB *AND Ht Link!!!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
MSI enthusists..I emailed Danger Den and EK about AM3 waterblocks. It sounds promising!

That's Some great news man!!! I'm excited about that I tell ya! I hear a lot of people saying that you don't need to water cooling and just need to replace the time on the NB/SB if temps on the NB are Above 50 @ stock volts and speeds. MSI is CRAZY if they think that 80C is the Max... They Obviously are taken into account that OCing will rais it even more!

Anyway, JIMIB,

Do think that the few options that Enzotech and EK have right now would suffice?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice Brother!!!! I'm passing 3.5 hours Blend at that screens settings above! I"m going to for 4.0ghz by the end of the Weekend! Then Possible getting more out of my Ram!

Could you Imagine CL5 @ 1600Mhz with a 3.0GHz CPU-NB????

I'm going to try 4.0Ghz w/ 3.0Ghz CPU-NB *AND Ht Link!!!*

That's Some great news man!!! I'm excited about that I tell ya! I hear a lot of people saying that you don't need to water cooling and just need to replace the time on the NB/SB if temps on the NB are Above 50 @ stock volts and speeds. MSI is CRAZY if they think that 80C is the Max... They Obviously are taken into account that OCing will rais it even more!

Yea so I blended those settings and got a worker stopped 5 minutes in. I let it run for 10 minutes just to see if it would lock up. It didn't so i need to fine tune that setting now Once I get it stable I will work on the cpu more. Also had ram at 7-7-7-19-27 while blending so more to test.


----------



## SwishaMane

Dang Mastifman, you lucky sum-b****. I can't post at 2800nb, and my chipset pushes 60C at 2600 now, @1.3v. I DID however get my C3 to boot my Mishkin's at 8-8-8, which wasn't even fathomable with my 955 C2. I get random restarts with hyper transport flood error tho.







DRAM at 1.9v, with the voltage option under it at 0.9v rounded, I can't remember name of setting off hand.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Yea so I blended those settings and got a worker stopped 5 minutes in. I let it run for 10 minutes just to see if it would lock up. It didn't so i need to fine tune that setting now Once I get it stable I will work on the cpu more. Also had ram at 7-7-7-19-27 while blending so more to test.

Thee you go Dude! It's looking good it just take some time and patience!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Dang Mastifman, you lucky sum-b****. I can't post at 2800nb, and my chipset pushes 60C at 2600 now, @1.3v. I DID however get my C3 to boot my Mishkin's at 8-8-8, which wasn't even fathomable with my 955 C2. I get random restarts with hyper transport flood error tho.







DRAM at 1.9v, with the voltage option under it at 0.9v rounded, I can't remember name of setting off hand.

1.) I would definitely try and pull off that whole HS and reseat it with some Tx-3... That makes a world of difference...
2.) Put the Dram Ref. Voltage bck to auto please!







... No seriously, the MoBo does a good job with that one. That may be why you are having a harder time than you should be!
3.) Like SPEC (that's where I got the idea from) I use ONLY the CPU and CPU-NB VOLTAGE!!!1 *NOT* the CPU/ CPU-NB VDD Voltage!

I had to set my CPU-NB (V) to 1.28 in the BIOS and it's ends up @ 1.31v in Everest (U)5.3 with a full load and Is competely stable there! So I'm not sure if you are using the VDD Voltages to run that 2800 or not...

@ 3.0Ghz CPU-NB 3.9GHz CPU @ 1600 CL6 Ram I just ran for alomst 4hours on Blend... That's pretty good I think... ? BUT it was taking 1.45v for the CPU-NB in the BIOS and it's 1.47v in Everest and then goes to 1.50v whith a full load... And after it failed, I was typing some replys and it froze up on me for some reason... That was kind of weird.

I had the ACC set to "-2% on all Cores" so IDk....


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
3.) Like SPEC (that's where I got the idea from) I use ONLY the CPU and CPU-NB VOLTAGE!!!1 *NOT* the CPU/ CPU-NB VDD Voltage!

I had to set my CPU-NB (V) to 1.28 in the BIOS and it's ends up @ 1.31v in Everest (U)5.3 with a full load and Is competely stable there! So I'm not sure if you are using the VDD Voltages to run that 2800 or not...

@ 3.0Ghz CPU-NB 3.9GHz CPU @ 1600 CL6 Ram I just ran for alomst 4hours on Blend... That's pretty good I think... ? BUT it was taking 1.45v for the CPU-NB in the BIOS and it's 1.47v in Everest and then goes to 1.50v whith a full load... And after it failed, I was typing some replys and it froze up on me for some reason... That was kind of weird.

I had the ACC set to "-2% on all Cores" so IDk....

I too have realized that you only need to play with cpu and cpu-nb voltage. I do not even touch the others anymore. With those fans on my NB it Idles at 42c and loads around 52-55c. Big improvement. It was nearly a 10c drop with adding the fans.

I can not even turn acc to auto with the board spitting in my face. I tried just messing with the - and + and got no where.


----------



## moorhen2

Newest beta bios now available,1.9b2.

Here is the link=http://uploaded.to/file/ca4p02

Sorry,just copy and paste into browser,lol!!!


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
pendrago:
OP=original post.
I used a digital multi meter (DMM)
Voltage points are in OP. or here

Thank you very much ;> My "ignorance" is a little bit lesser right now









Quote:

I would def remove and reapply the tim on the NB and so on. I have found that everest is spot on with 5.3 version.
That's kind of problematic - would that means that I could lose my warranty for mobo ? Maybe the best way is to contact with a shop I have bought my Motherboard in and tell them that there is a temp issue with my NB so (maybe) they will replace it for a new one - what do you think?

If I be in a much despair I will try to remove heatsink from my NB but it will the last step I try to solve temp issue of NB....

I have recently done some rearrangements to my mobo and here









...is how it looks right now. As you can see there is not much space to put any additional fan onto NB







This Mugen is huge and i have got another fan 120 mm which is located in left cover (sorry I can't find proper word for this ;> of my computer case. The fan blows the air almost right at NB... I will have to take a pic to show it.

So... now is it dangerous running the system with NB temp like this -->









Quote:

I dont mess with the advanced Dram settings way over my head








Well, just wanted to know if all of these settings have any significant improvement of performance of DRAM ...


----------



## NCspecV81

just ordered a gd-70 from the egg along with a 955 c3. Should be nice!


----------



## moorhen2

Hi pendrago,well your nb is at 79c,so that is very high for an unclocked northbridge,i see your running everything at stock settings,what voltage have you got on the cpu-nb,??,theres allways a chance the board has a faulty sensor for the cpu-nb,it's not unknown,but i would personaly be concerned with a temp as high as that on stock settings,as you know,MSI did'nt use the best TIM on the nb and mosfetts,and not very well applied,so you have the choice of RMA 'ing the board,or following the steps erlier in the thread and removing the Heatsink and reaplying fresh TIM and reseating,dont know what else to suggest.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Thee you go Dude! It's looking good it just take some time and patience!

1.) I would definitely try and pull off that whole HS and reseat it with some Tx-3... That makes a world of difference...
2.) Put the Dram Ref. Voltage bck to auto please!







... No seriously, the MoBo does a good job with that one. That may be why you are having a harder time than you should be!
3.) Like SPEC (that's where I got the idea from) I use ONLY the CPU and CPU-NB VOLTAGE!!!1 *NOT* the CPU/ CPU-NB VDD Voltage!

I had to set my CPU-NB (V) to 1.28 in the BIOS and it's ends up @ 1.31v in Everest (U)5.3 with a full load and Is competely stable there! So I'm not sure if you are using the VDD Voltages to run that 2800 or not...

@ 3.0Ghz CPU-NB 3.9GHz CPU @ 1600 CL6 Ram I just ran for alomst 4hours on Blend... That's pretty good I think... ? BUT it was taking 1.45v for the CPU-NB in the BIOS and it's 1.47v in Everest and then goes to 1.50v whith a full load... And after it failed, I was typing some replys and it froze up on me for some reason... That was kind of weird.

I had the ACC set to "-2% on all Cores" so IDk....

Alrighty, I tried those settings, and its booted. 4ghz, 200x19, 2600nb at 1.28v (1.31 Everest) I'm getting 60C on the nb, so I will re-apply TIM to mobo components sometime soon. MY RAM has booted at 8-8-8-24-33, but I've noticed random htt flood errors, and the RAM is at 1.9v. It hasn't happened as of changing those settings. I always thought CPU VDD was only way to accurately set cpu voltage, but I was wrong, lol. So, the tips have worked out pretty good so far.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
just ordered a gd-70 from the egg along with a 955 c3. Should be nice!

That's awesome. Will look forward to your insight with this board. With you and mastiff we should have this board figured out.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
just ordered a gd-70 from the egg along with a 955 c3. Should be nice!

Sweet I would love to see what you plan on doing to this baby!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
That's awesome. Will look forward to your insight with this board. With you and mastiff we should have this board figured out.

I've had the board before but I kilt it! =o( I got the open box since I don't need the accessories or anything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Sweet I would love to see what you plan on doing to this baby!










prolly kill it like the last lol.


----------



## SwishaMane

BTW, how do you guys find the beta BIOS's?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Thank you very much ;> My "ignorance" is a little bit lesser right now









That's kind of problematic - would that means that I could lose my warranty for mobo ? Maybe the best way is to contact with a shop I have bought my Motherboard in and tell them that there is a temp issue with my NB so (maybe) they will replace it for a new one - what do you think?

If I be in a much despair I will try to remove heatsink from my NB but it will the last step I try to solve temp issue of NB....

I have recently done some rearrangements to my mobo and here

...is how it looks right now. As you can see there is not much space to put any additional fan onto NB







This Mugen is huge and i have got another fan 120 mm which is located in left cover (sorry I can't find proper word for this ;> of my computer case. The fan blows the air almost right at NB... I will have to take a pic to show it.

So... now is it dangerous running the system with NB temp like this -->

Well, just wanted to know if all of these settings have any significant improvement of performance of DRAM ...









Okay, First... You should put the Ramin the BLUE Dimm Slots, they will do better there. Secondly, Add a another 120mm on the bare side of that CPU HS blowing in the same direction as the other. OUT the back of the case!

Third, Don't be affraid of removing the Motherboard Chipsets/MSFET HS. It's 6 screws and 2 areas of very minute TIM. It will be a huge advantage for you! 79*C IS ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS!!!! That needs to be taken care of ASAP!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
just ordered a gd-70 from the egg along with a 955 c3. Should be nice!

Hey Congrats man!!!! Good choice, Although I've wated to try the GIGABYTE Board... It's so ugly though! It looks like puke! LOL No Offense... It's like it was assymbled at some Women Powered company... JK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
BTW, how do you guys find the beta BIOS's?

Most of them pop up on OCZ Forum for the MSI Motherboard section. But others are discovered at the MSI Forum or someone posts them when the get them from MSI Tech...

*TO ALL:*

Has anyone tried the NEW 1.91b BIOS yet?

*IMPORTANT QUESTION TO ALL:*

Has anyone experienced the Multiplier changing all by itself, back to the MFR sent Multi??? I have noticed this a few times and it will change from 19.5 back to 17 (965).

What do you think that this may be caused from? The 1.84beta BIOS possible or the Motherbaord? I wouldn't think that it's the CPU being that the motherboards BIOS are what you change the Multi with....

What say you??? Anyone?


----------



## cssorkinman

What is the purpose of having dual lan connections on this board?


----------



## moorhen2

Mastiffman,i have used every beta bios so far,i have never had any problems flashing to them,i have not experienced the cpu multi reseting itself to default,so cant help you on that one,i am currently on 1.9b2 bios,the one i posted the link for above,MSI do seem to be releasing a lot of betas just lately,which tells me they want to keep this board at the top of the AM3 mobo ladder,so they are keeping us GD70 owners happy,long may it continue.

I think i am keeping them happy,i have just ordered a second GD70,LOL!!!!


----------



## johnkingwood

what is the current best bios to have


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Mastiffman: what are you using that is showing this? If it's everest ignore it but If CPU-Z check all your windows powersaving junk and make sure it is set for full power.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnkingwood* 
what is the current best bios to have

1.7 Official soon to be 1.8 Official.


----------



## Reefer

Hi all,

Today i wanted to start oc-ing my system, but i have a problem reading my cpu temprature.... I am not able to read them in AMD overdrive (4 cpu's @ -256, i should be happy this cool) and Everest(no temps at all). I use these because they show all 4 cpu temps.

Any1 had this problem aswell ?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reefer* 
Hi all,

Today i wanted to start oc-ing my system, but i have a problem reading my cpu temprature.... I am not able to read them in AMD overdrive (4 cpu's @ -256, i should be happy this cool) and *Everest(no temps at all). I use these because they show all 4 cpu temps.*

Any1 had this problem aswell ?

Unfortunately AMD's cannot read individual core temps

I recommend you load up Coretemp and see if it works


----------



## Reefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Unfortunately AMD's cannot read individual core temps

I recommend you load up Coretemp and see if it works

Not reading temps either.. not even main temperature.... Could it be a setting in my bios... will set it back to optimized to try it....


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Hi pendrago,well your nb is at 79c,so that is very high for an unclocked northbridge,i see your running everything at stock settings,what voltage have you got on the cpu-nb,??


Hi moorhen2, well I know that a pretty high







and that troubles me a lot! I've checked my CPU NB Vcore in BIOS and it's = 1.216 V so, it's quite strange - I don't know really :/

Quote:



,theres allways a chance the board has a faulty sensor for the cpu-nb,it's not unknown,but i would personaly be concerned with a temp as high as that on stock settings,


there is a chance... today I put additional fan 80 mm which should cool down NB a little bit - the fan is not excactly on NB but above, around 2-3 cm ... but then when I checked the temp in Everest I got 76 C







:swearing:

Quote:



as you know,MSI did'nt use the best TIM on the nb and mosfetts,and not very well applied,so you have the choice of RMA 'ing the board,or following the steps erlier in the thread and removing the Heatsink and reaplying fresh TIM and reseating,dont know what else to suggest.


yeah, but you see ... if that's a common problem shouldn't the board be replaced for a new one (with proper temp - BTW what the proper temp for NB should be? at this mobo) ... I don't know if you understand me - I paid a lot for this computer and now when it is not my fault I have to risk (the whole procedure of removing heatsing maybe is not risky but - sth can happen, especially if it is me :> ) of damaging my comp. ? well I have 24 (I think







months of warranty for this mobo - shouldn't a shop where I've bought this computer give me a new one or at least fix this problem? (I have to call them but, well I can predict their reaction probably :> - they will say no because system is stable (it doesn't crash or there are no errors at default settings) and of course I cannot say that I was trying to overclock my system







- having more advanced technology is very difficult ... for almost 3 years I got Asus Notebook A6e (or sth like this) with Intel Core 2 1,6 GHz and only with one, tiny cooler







(I am not saying Intel is more stable) anyway... I will probably remove this TIM after all by myself and apply a new one. Oh dear









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay, First... You should put the Ramin the BLUE Dimm Slots, they will do better there.


Hi Mastiffman







... I could do that but these are RAM slots 3 and 4 so won't that affect on my system speed ? (lame question









Quote:



Secondly, Add a another 120mm on the bare side of that CPU HS blowing in the same direction as the other. OUT the back of the case!


That would be 12th







I don't know if I am prepared for another one







but I will think about it

Quote:



Third, Don't be affraid of removing the Motherboard Chipsets/MSFET HS. It's 6 screws and 2 areas of very minute TIM. It will be a huge advantage for you! 79*C IS ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS!!!! That needs to be taken care of ASAP!!!!


I am not afraid... I am just cautious







Oki ... you've almost got me conviced for taking this step. 
I've got 2.5 grams of Arctic Ceramique TIM (but it's a little bit old - maybe 5-6 years) will that amount be enough or do I need more?
I've got also 2 tubes of GEIL TIM and it says: for CPU cooler used, 5% silver, 5% coopper included - they were never opened but they are as old as this Arctic - should I buy a new one (that's not expensive but if I have got sth like this why shouldn't I use it ?

Thanks for your replies !!! ...

I will have to dismount my computer for the third time in this month agrhhh









*Oh! and I have forgotten to ask about sth:*

Have you got (in BIOS) all of these:
- CPUPWM Phase Control,
- System Phase Control,
- Memory Phase Control,
- Motherboard Phase Control ... *enabled or disabled?*


----------



## Reefer

When i set the bios settings back to optimized (stock) i get the temp reading again...









Will test some more tomorrow from what setting it is that i can not read the temp anymore... (1 am here.. time for bed)

Ah before i go to bed i'd like to ask you all what kind of water cooling block every1 is using... the pomp/ radiator/ptfe/connectors/industrial cooling liquid/ hoses etc i am gonna make myself (i am in the industrial business so i have that all for grabs.) So i just need to make a choice in what block to put on my CPU

BtW this will be my 1st WC ever, so looking forward to making my own mod.....


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reefer*


Not reading temps either.. not even main temperature.... Could it be a setting in my bios... will set it back to optimized to try it....


I had a similar problem with core temp until i flashed to 1.7. Now temps read correct. BTW, I had some issues with AOD with this board. I do not recommend using it. straight bios clocking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


*Oh! and I have forgotten to ask about sth:*

Have you got (in BIOS) all of these:
- CPUPWM Phase Control,
- System Phase Control,
- Memory Phase Control,
- Motherboard Phase Control ... *enabled or disabled?*


Do you know have these settings in your bios?


----------



## Jealousmango

Just fired my first build up







everything seems to be going great, only q is anyone know what the red blinking LED above the reset button is? a little worried about it.


----------



## Jealousmango

appears to be HDD LED...pardon my noobness


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


What is the purpose of having dual lan connections on this board?


 Networking.. One PC has direct internet and shares it's internet with another. Some say that you can bridge them together and have them both plugged in and your intenet bandwidth is better...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Mastiffman,i have used every beta bios so far,i have never had any problems flashing to them,i have not experienced the cpu multi reseting itself to default,so cant help you on that one,i am currently on 1.9b2 bios,the one i posted the link for above,MSI do seem to be releasing a lot of betas just lately,which tells me they want to keep this board at the top of the AM3 mobo ladder,so they are keeping us GD70 owners happy,long may it continue.

I think i am keeping them happy,i have just ordered a second GD70,LOL!!!!










 Nice. Actually it's been abuot a moth or so since the last Big Group of BIOS. But they have released a couple sonce then. How are the Ram Dividers on that 1.92b? Any more of them or just the 4 options still? SOmeone said that they were going to have more and be better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Mastiffman: what are you using that is showing this? If it's everest ignore it but If CPU-Z check all your windows powersaving junk and make sure it is set for full power.


It was in CPU-Z... BUT, that was after about 10-15 (over the last 5days) wacky unintentional reboots... And it was ONLY when I started 3DMark 06... but I reinstalled a new image of the HD and it's fine now... So I don't know what type anomaly that was...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hi Mastiffman







... I could do that but these are RAM slots 3 and 4 so won't that affect on my system speed ? (lame question









That would be 12th







I don't know if I am prepared for another one







but I will think about it

I am not afraid... I am just cautious







Oki ... you've almost got me conviced for taking this step. 
I've got 2.5 grams of Arctic Ceramique TIM (but it's a little bit old - maybe 5-6 years) will that amount be enough or do I need more?
Thanks for your replies !!! ...

I will have to dismount my computer for the third time in this month agrhhh










 Yes it will affect things. It will make them more stable!







It seems that the BLUE Dimm Slots are better for Frequency and the Black are better for Lower timings but I'm in the BLUE Dimm Slots right now and I have 1600Mhz @ CL6...
The 2.5 should be plenty! You most likely won't even need more than this, TOTAL..... "o"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reefer*


When i set the bios settings back to optimized (stock) i get the temp reading again...









Will test some more tomorrow from what setting it is that i can not read the temp anymore... (1 am here.. time for bed)

Ah before i go to bed i'd like to ask you all what kind of water cooling block every1 is using... the pomp/ radiator/ptfe/connectors/industrial cooling liquid/ hoses etc i am gonna make myself (i am in the industrial business so i have that all for grabs.) So i just need to make a choice in what block to put on my CPU

BtW this will be my 1st WC ever, so looking forward to making my own mod.....


 The setting that blocks the CPU Coer temps is "CPU Unlock" or in older BIOS "EC Firmware"... Does it every time!
Swiftech, koolance, Danger Den, Enzotecha mong others, all make great products. It's all in what you want to spend really....

Look at some Water Cooling system "KITS". YOu might be better off that way for your first time until you get to know the basics. It's really pretty easy.. If you purchase a cheap one that will last you a year or two, then you can slowly start changing things into a new system. Or building your own unique one... It's really up to you!


----------



## johnkingwood

my board displays the message ff but i aint gettin a thing what do i do now


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Do you know have these settings in your bios?

You are asking if I have them enabled or what? I've enabled them all but is it right or wrong - have no clue! ...


----------



## johnkingwood

now it says on screen dqs trainig failed on previous boot reverted to slower dram speed


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnkingwood*


now it says on screen dqs trainig failed on previous boot reverted to slower dram speed


If you can get into the bios, reset everything to stock auto, *everything*, save and re-boot, and then go back to the bios and set everything as you need it. See if that helps.

The "ff" is an initialization of the bios and hardware, mainly it points to cpu, but isn't limited to that. It is the first code the board will show on boot-up. Sometime when you think of it, watch the led on the board when you power it on, you will see it cycle through several different codes, and they all mean something.

Good luck with it.

Marc


----------



## Thran

I am currently wanting to buy this MB for an upgrade to my sigrig so I can try and do a crossfired 5970/5870 or 5870 x2 with a dedicated physx nvidia card. What I am wondering is will two ati 5xxx cards and a nvidia fit in this nicely and has anyone done this before on this mobo?


----------



## johnkingwood

ok problem has been resolved now a new question i have a stock cooler on my cpu and its running at 59 when i play l4d2 any recommendations on getting it into the safe zone


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thran*


I am currently wanting to buy this MB for an upgrade to my sigrig so I can try and do a crossfired 5970/5870 or 5870 x2 with a dedicated physx nvidia card. What I am wondering is will two ati 5xxx cards and a nvidia fit in this nicely and has anyone done this before on this mobo?


they will fit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnkingwood*


ok problem has been resolved now a new question i have a stock cooler on my cpu and its running at 59 when i play l4d2 any recommendations on getting it into the safe zone


Better cooler....


----------



## Thran

Okay thanks Eclipse for the info. Do you know if stock cooling should be fine for gaming?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thran* 
I am currently wanting to buy this MB for an upgrade to my sigrig so I can try and do a crossfired 5970/5870 or 5870 x2 with a dedicated physx nvidia card. What I am wondering is will two ati 5xxx cards and a nvidia fit in this nicely and has anyone done this before on this mobo?

Yes. There are threads all over about how to use an nVidia card for physx with ati crossfire here on ocn.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thran*


Okay thanks Eclipse for the info. Do you know if stock cooling should be fine for gaming?


It should. I dont see any reason why it wouldn't.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Yes. There are threads all over about how to use an nVidia card for physx with ati crossfire here on ocn.

Marc


Yep and one is in the OP


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


You are asking if I have them enabled or what? I've enabled them all but is it right or wrong - have no clue! ...










Don't turn on the Phase controls. Those Put the Computer into energy saving mode. The Phase LED's are okay to keep on but don't use the phase option itself...


----------



## dir_d

Wheres the 1.8 official and what are the change logs on the 1.92b

edit.. i found 1.8 for download but it has no change logs 1.8

1.9b1
A7577AMS.180 ---> A7577AMS.191

- Support "JFP2 Power LED Function" to S4.
- Sync PS/2 keyboard led and USB keyboard LED.

1.9b2
A7577AMS.191 ---> A7577AMS.192

- Supported HDD size up to 4294.9T.
- Implement msi Energy Star logo.


----------



## Jealousmango

Got my first custom PC up and running this evening







was hoping for some advice however.
Most everything seems to be doing well, except for my front headset ports. For some reason they will not detect my mic. I feel somewhat sure i connected those right to the mobo but apparently not. Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Wheres the *1.8 official *and what are the change logs on the 1.92b

edit.. i found *1.8 for download *but it has no change logs 1.8

1.9b1
A7577AMS.180 ---> A7577AMS.191

- Support "JFP2 Power LED Function" to S4.
- Sync PS/2 keyboard led and USB keyboard LED.

1.9b2
A7577AMS.191 ---> A7577AMS.192

- Supported HDD size up to 4294.9T.
- Implement msi Energy Star logo.



Those aren't the official BIOS Dir d... You know that right?









I was told that 1.91 or 1.92b had more Ram straps? Is that true? Has anyone Flashed to the 1.91 or 92's yet?

Going once... Going twice......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jealousmango*


Got my first custom PC up and running this evening







was hoping for some advice however.
Most everything seems to be doing well, except for my front headset ports. For some reason they will not detect my mic. I feel somewhat sure i connected those right to the mobo but apparently not. Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks.


 Did you read the manual, Pages 2-15 through 2-18? It tells there. You shuold have a typical USB plug for that... NO?


----------



## Jealousmango

no its the line-in ports, not usb, using the manual it seems like it should be working. Bear in mind I'm not to great with all this just yet lol. using a thermaltake armor btw, the top ports are the ones im referring too


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jealousmango*


no its the line-in ports, not usb, using the manual it seems like it should be working. Bear in mind I'm not to great with all this just yet lol. using a thermaltake armor btw, the top ports are the ones im referring too


RIGHT! On PAGE 2-15! It refers to "JAUD1" as the Audio Jumper. If you don't use it, you need to keep the Jumpers on where they are. BUT, if you want to use front panel (or more than just the back panel) for audio ports, remove the Jumpers and plug the FP Audio connector there!









*P.S. Anyone looking to Watercool their ATI 5770, Look HERE*


----------



## Jealousmango

hurm....from what i can tell thats exactly how its set up, now off the connector into Jaud1 there is another identical looking set, should i try using it instead of the 1st one?


----------



## Mastiffman

May as well. I think that would be the logical choice....


----------



## moorhen2

Mastiffman,i am on 1.9b2,as far as ram dividers go,we have=
1.2
1.2.66
1.3.33
1.4
auto,
so i dont see any changes there.


----------



## hal515

May I join? Also if someone could either help me via forum or PM me for overclocking, I am having trouble with NB and DRAM. Like I can clock it high enough for 4.0 to be some what stable for about 5min but my ram freezes I think.

EDIT:

Also I was on 4.0GHz @ 1.4255Volts, but currently at stock.


----------



## NCspecV81

do you guys ever use the AOD stability test?


----------



## enkrypt3d

Hey guys I haven't read thru this whole thread as its 430am and I'm about to pass out lol

I've been able to get my AMD 965 up to 3.8Ghz on this motherboard but as soon as I start doing prime95, I get a BSOD and the system reboots.

If I touch the voltage settings at all it won't post. I'm running a 750W PC Power & Cooling power supply so I know it can handle the power... The temps of the CPU never get above 42C which I didn't think was warm at all (not even warm to the touch)...

And another thing theres no way I can get the system to run stable w/ the DRAM @ 1600Mhz... even w/ bumping up the voltage... I am a computer engineer so I didn't think it would give me these problems... Also running latest bios on the motherboard v1.7..... my NB and HT links are all set to auto... even trying to bump that up doesn't help!









thx for your help!

Regards,
-enkrypt3d


----------



## TechnoCrat

Hey Mastiffman, what CPU-NB voltage do you have to get 3GHz. Do i need to change anything else? I can't get past 2.8 for some reason.


----------



## moorhen2

Not all chips will run cpu-nb @3.0ghz,a lot depends on the IMC,but voltage wise your looking at between 1.45v-1.50v on the cpu-nb for 3.0ghz,which in turn will increase the stress and temps on the cpu,hope this helps.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Not all chips will run cpu-nb @3.0ghz,a lot depends on the IMC,but voltage wise your looking at between 1.45v-1.50v on the cpu-nb for 3.0ghz,which in turn will increase the stress and temps on the cpu,hope this helps.

If I run 3Ghz on the NB, I have to set CPU-NB volts to about 1.525~ I forget exactly what it was, but it was over 1.5v, that I remember.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Hi mduclow,i hear you mate,i knew it was somewhere around 1.5+v,but as we all know,not every chip will need the same voltages,the same as not every chip will do 3.0ghz on the nb,luck of the draw really.LOL!!


----------



## SwishaMane

SO! To OC this board I only want to look into CPU Voltage and CPU-NB voltage, not the NB voltage, or any vdd options? Wat about htt and sb voltages? And what about pci-e voltages? I've boosted everything up a little bit just to help any instability the system might run across (except the dref voltage MAsstiffman suggested not to touch), but I'm trying to focus on the mains, ie: cpu, nb, sb, and htt voltages. MY RAM just won't hold CAS8, I think it has to do with adjusting ALL timings into the 8s, ie: 8-8-8-24... Would it be feasible, or any gain to do something like 8-9-9-24? My RAM is 9-9-9-24-33 stock, but holding out at 9-9-9-21-30...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Mastiffman,i am on 1.9b2,as far as ram dividers go,we have=
1.2
1.2.66
1.3.33
1.4
auto,
so i dont see any changes there.










 SEE! I didn't think that they would do something like that! That guy's a DIp Stick that said that! LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


Hey Mastiffman, what CPU-NB voltage do you have to get 3GHz. Do i need to change anything else? I can't get past 2.8 for some reason.


Well, it depends on what CPU frequncy I'm running. @ 3.8CPU or Less I only need to set the CPU_NB VOltage (NOT VDD VOltage) to 1.4v and I'm good to go. BUT once I hit 3.9GHz+ on the CPU it can take as much as 1.50v But if I were to lower the Ram Frequency to 1333Mhz I could run less voltage on both of those or Go a bit higher in CPU-NB Frequency on those voltages.

So It really depends on a couple of things.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Not all chips will run cpu-nb @3.0ghz,a lot depends on the IMC,but voltage wise your looking at between 1.45v-1.50v on the cpu-nb for 3.0ghz,which in turn will increase the stress and temps on the cpu,hope this helps.


 I think that if one work the CPU_NB Upwards in speed, gradually, most CPU's will do it. It just take time, IMO...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


SO! To OC this board I only want to look into CPU Voltage and CPU-NB voltage, not the NB voltage, or any vdd options? Wat about htt and sb voltages? And what about pci-e voltages? I've boosted everything up a little bit just to help any instability the system might run across (except the dref voltage MAsstiffman suggested not to touch), but I'm trying to focus on the mains, ie: cpu, nb, sb, and htt voltages. MY RAM just won't hold CAS8, I think it has to do with adjusting ALL timings into the 8s, ie: 8-8-8-24... Would it be feasible, or any gain to do something like 8-9-9-24? My RAM is 9-9-9-24-33 stock, but holding out at 9-9-9-21-30...


For the CPU and CPU-NB you will want to adjust the CPU and CPU-NB Voltages and leave the CPU and CPU-NB VDD Voltages alone.

So yes! I have noticed that I can fine tune the CPU voltage with the CPU-VDD Voltage BUT for some reason I can't use the VDD Voltage for the CPU-NB. It doesn't post... Maybe it has to be used from the beginning of the OC to be useable. Or start using at a lower OC and work the OC up while (Question, WHY THE HECK do people use the word *WHILST* Right here??? That SOUNDS so incorrect? LOLOL) having it in the mix.


----------



## MinneapolisMangler

update 965 BE c3 @ 4141 1.475v CPUZ validation http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q.../ValidCpuz.jpg


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MinneapolisMangler*


update 965 BE c3 @ 4141 1.475v CPUZ validation http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q.../ValidCpuz.jpg



Nice man! It's a funny thing....

With my C3 965, it only took 1.46v for 4.2Ghz to validated in CPU-Z. BUT When I tried for 4.3Ghz, it took 1.55v.... So iw as like screw that! At least for now...


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


do you guys ever use the AOD stability test?


I would advise to stay away from AOD. Since installing this board it was not been a happy camper. Lock ups and instant crashes with small tweaks and low clock speeds.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Don't turn on the Phase controls. Those Put the Computer into energy saving mode. The Phase LED's are okay to keep on but don't use the phase option itself...

Oki thanks! I have disabled them but ... well I thought that these options control efficiency of the whole Power Unit, I mean when the system needs more power they provide it more power ... errr oki I have messed up a little bit :>

*Now... there is a question quite important for me -* could you take a look at this picture and tell me what you see










Another lame question but it's not documented in MSI User Guide (IOH is I/O Hub, right?) in other words the temperature of what component is showed at the picture? I'm going slightly mad :>


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Hey guys I haven't read thru this whole thread as its 430am and I'm about to pass out lol

I've been able to get my AMD 965 up to 3.8Ghz on this motherboard but as soon as I start doing prime95, I get a BSOD and the system reboots.

If I touch the voltage settings at all it won't post. I'm running a 750W PC Power & Cooling power supply so I know it can handle the power... The temps of the CPU never get above 42C which I didn't think was warm at all (not even warm to the touch)...

And another thing theres no way I can get the system to run stable w/ the DRAM @ 1600Mhz... even w/ bumping up the voltage... I am a computer engineer so I didn't think it would give me these problems... Also running latest bios on the motherboard v1.7..... my NB and HT links are all set to auto... even trying to bump that up doesn't help!









thx for your help!

Regards,
-enkrypt3d

Anyone have any tips for me? Thanks


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Anyone have any tips for me? Thanks










Screen shots are worth a thousand words. Take some ss of your cpuz cpu and memory tabs. also list voltages. Break it down and give numbers so that people can help ya.

I have attached my excel file with voltages and settings. Nothing more than just a list of settings with no formulas or anything. I am working on making it so that it has the same options as bios does and will only allow you to enter actual bios numbers.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Screen shots are worth a thousand words. Take some ss of your cpuz cpu and memory tabs. also list voltages. Break it down and give numbers so that people can help ya.

I have attached my excel file with voltages and settings. Nothing more than just a list of settings with no formulas or anything. I am working on making it so that it has the same options as bios does and will only allow you to enter actual bios numbers.



















Thx for the spreadsheet I'll give that a shot... I'm using the BE version of this AMD chip FYI... how does this look? I want to get it back up to at least 3.8Ghz stable ... I'm running it now at 3.7Ghz and was able to run prime95 for about 15min w/o any crashes... thx!









Also, is this memory ok for this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231289

This is what I'm running now...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103046

And the CPU cooler which works pretty well even though it touches the heat spreader on the GSkill RAM... the fan on the CPU cooler keeps the ram well cooled.

Just another update, I took the PC apart to make sure the CPU cooler was making good contact w/ the CPU and now the CPU gets extremely hot when doing prime95... it got up to 75C then I stopped the prime95 function... how is this possible?







It seems as soon as I touch the voltages, the CPU temps are just way out of control... when I set it all back to auto, it settles around 56C under full load... this is much better but I can't seem to break past 3.7Ghz...









What CPU cooler are you guys using? Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

enkrypt3d: I use the Megatron. it does the job quite well. You have to remember you have the 140W TDP version which is going to run hotter then the C3's.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
enkrypt3d: I use the Megatron. it does the job quite well. You have to remember you have the 140W TDP version which is going to run hotter then the C3's.

so should I RMA this chip and get the C3? Is the C3 better?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


so should I RMA this chip and get the C3? Is the C3 better?


No there is nothing wrong with your chip.

On another note, I decided to redo the tim on my NB and SB and holy







the stuff MSI used is like bubblegum only thicker and harder to get off!


----------



## SwishaMane

C3 is awesome, plain and simple. Just got my 965 C3, and its almost effortless to get 4ghz stable with aftermarkert coolers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


No there is nothing wrong with your chip.

On another note, I decided to redo the tim on my NB and SB and holy







the stuff MSI used is like bubblegum only thicker and harder to get off!


Man, that sucks to hear, I gotta replace mine... UGH!

EDIT: We posted seconds apart... cool. LOL


----------



## Jealousmango

ok i know this is probably getting annoying but I'm still having mic/headset issues. I have tried both connectors from my front ports. I really dont know what else to try







its a thermaltake case, anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


No there is nothing wrong with your chip.

On another note, I decided to redo the tim on my NB and SB and holy







the stuff MSI used is like bubblegum only thicker and harder to get off!


Well I want to be able to have my chip stable at 3.8Ghz or higher... and it seems the C3 is a better chip for this right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jealousmango*


ok i know this is probably getting annoying but I'm still having mic/headset issues. I have tried both connectors from my front ports. I really dont know what else to try







its a thermaltake case, anyone have any other suggestions?


Doesn't seem like the proper thread for this topic bro...


----------



## Jealousmango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Well I want to be able to have my chip stable at 3.8Ghz or higher... and it seems the C3 is a better chip for this right?

Doesn't seem like the proper thread for this topic bro...


Been on this thread several times, would prolly be better suited in Thermaltake but mastiff was helping me last night, thought someone else may have some advice.


----------



## Markisa

Hey guys, is every PCIe slot 16x or is it 16x - 8x - 16x - 8x? My friend says it goes like 16-8-16-8 and said he looked in the manual for it, my manual is off 'filed' in my room somewhere. Could anyone clear this up for me? I had at first thought it was 16x in every slot and if 3 slots were filled it auto clocked to 8x in every slot, but maybe I'm wrong? Any help will be muich appreciated.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Hey guys, is every PCIe slot 16x or is it 16x - 8x - 16x - 8x? My friend says it goes like 16-8-16-8 and said he looked in the manual for it, my manual is off 'filed' in my room somewhere. Could anyone clear this up for me? I had at first thought it was 16x in every slot and if 3 slots were filled it auto clocked to 8x in every slot, but maybe I'm wrong? Any help will be muich appreciated.


based on the manual, from top to bottom its 16x, 8x, 16x, 8x... HTH









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jealousmango*


Been on this thread several times, would prolly be better suited in Thermaltake but mastiff was helping me last night, thought someone else may have some advice.


What case are you using Thermaltake? Not too familiar w/ that one man sorry


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


based on the manual, from top to bottom its 16x, 8x, 16x, 8x... HTH










I had worried my friend was right, will a CF bridge reach across the two 16x PCIe? From my view I'm unsure if it will, maybe I'll have to grab one and make believe with one 5770 to see if it does XD


----------



## NCspecV81

when I get my gd-70 from ups on monday I'm going to do 955 c3 air, megahalem, phase, and ln2!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


I had worried my friend was right, will a CF bridge reach across the two 16x PCIe? From my view I'm unsure if it will, maybe I'll have to grab one and make believe with one 5770 to see if it does XD


It seems pretty long so it should reach across the 8x slot... good luck! let me know how it works..... I used to have an SLI rig w/ 2 x 7800GTX's....but the cost didn't seem to outweigh the benefits... what do u think about Xfire?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


when I get my gd-70 from ups on monday I'm going to do 955 c3 air, megahalem, phase, and ln2!


Man I wish I knew the difference between the C2 & C3... Thinking of RMA'ing the old one and getting the C3!


----------



## Jealousmango

the armor case, from what i can tell it looks just like in the manual for the mobo


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Hey guys, is every PCIe slot 16x or is it 16x - 8x - 16x - 8x?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


based on the manual, from top to bottom its 16x, 8x, 16x, 8x... HTH










Hey Markisa, it's like enkrypt3d says: PCI_E1 (the top one







supports up to x16 - PCI_E3 -x8 - PCI_E4 -x16 and PCI-E5 up to x8. Well, I have read somewhere that if you put 4 graphic cards and link them with ATI Crossfire all slots automatically go down to the speed of x8 :>


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


It seems pretty long so it should reach across the 8x slot... good luck! let me know how it works..... I used to have an SLI rig w/ 2 x 7800GTX's....but the cost didn't seem to outweigh the benefits... what do u think about Xfire?


I'm not sure bout other cards but the 5770s have a real nack for Crossfire, from all the benchmarks I've seen its about a 75-90% increase. Its practicly doubling your graphical power, you get farther deminishing returns in tri and quad crossfire with the 5770s tho (and at that price you might as well grab two 5850s or maybe a 5970)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hey Markisa, it's like enkrypt3d says: PCI_E1 (the top one







supports up to x16 - PCI_E3 -x8 - PCI_E4 -x16 and PCI-E5 up to x8. Well, I have read somewhere that if you put 4 graphic cards and link them with ATI Crossfire all slots automatically go down to the speed of x8 :>


Yea it says flat out on Newegg that Quad is all 8x, I do wonder if two 5970s run at 8x? I'd have to assume since only two slots are filled it would run at dual 16x but its worth the thought lol.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
On another note, I decided to redo the tim on my NB and SB and holy







the stuff MSI used is like bubblegum only thicker and harder to get off!

Hey eclipseaudio4 (can I shorten your nick to just eclipse ?







... well, I was wondering how did this all operation of removing tim go? Actually I am "thinking" and preparing to do that by myself (soon, as I gather up all of stuff required)... What kind of TIM did you use? Arctic Silver 5 or any other? (I was wondering if Arctic Ceramique will do - I have no experience in applying thermal paste) - what is easier to remove if I apply a TIM wrong? ;>

I spent a few hours yesterday reading about it (it's common problem at MSI motherboards







- quite frustrating taking into consideration how much money I paid for this mobo :/


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Man I wish I knew the difference between the C2 & C3... Thinking of RMA'ing the old one and getting the C3!

Honestly you should its alot more friendlier to 1st time overclockers. The C2 was alot more picky due to the IMC.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Honestly you should its alot more friendlier to 1st time overclockers. The C2 was alot more picky due to the IMC.

Looks like newegg is willing to RMA this for me! UPDATE: Seems like they only want to do an exchange for the same type of CPU... I already bought the new C3 CPU thinking that they would issue me a refund...... grrrrr


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Looks like newegg is willing to RMA this for me! UPDATE: Seems like they only want to do an exchange for the same type of CPU... I already bought the new C3 CPU thinking that they would issue me a refund...... grrrrr













































They should allowe a full refund if its within the first 30 days.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


They should allowe a full refund if its within the first 30 days.


Yea thats what I responded with....hopefully they will...


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


I had worried my friend was right, will a CF bridge reach across the two 16x PCIe? From my view I'm unsure if it will, maybe I'll have to grab one and make believe with one 5770 to see if it does XD


Markisa, the CF bridge that comes with the board (among its host of accessories) is the correct length to bridge the two 16X PCIe slots.

Typically, the bridge that come with the cards are too short.

If you're buying separately, you would need one that bridges 3 slots I think.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hey eclipseaudio4 (can I shorten your nick to just eclipse ?







... well, I was wondering how did this all operation of removing tim go? Actually I am "thinking" and preparing to do that by myself (soon, as I gather up all of stuff required)... What kind of TIM did you use? Arctic Silver 5 or any other? (I was wondering if Arctic Ceramique will do - I have no experience in applying thermal paste) - what is easier to remove if I apply a TIM wrong? ;>

I spent a few hours yesterday reading about it (it's common problem at MSI motherboards







- quite frustrating taking into consideration how much money I paid for this mobo :/


Thats fine or you guys can call me Mike.

the operation was a success! I used as5 but ceramique would work. The main thing is that it will only take a very very little bit.

BTW going from bubblegum to as5 with less then 8 hrs break in I have droped 12+* off my NB


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thats fine or you guys can call me Mike.

the operation was a success! I used as5 but ceramique would work. The main thing is that it will only take a very very little bit.

BTW going from bubblegum to as5 with less then 8 hrs break in I have droped 12+* off my NB










!!!

12C? Jebus, I'm gonna be changing the NB and sb TIM TODAY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


I spent a few hours yesterday reading about it (it's common problem at MSI motherboards







- quite frustrating taking into consideration how much money I paid for this mobo :/


Its just a slight set back. Who knows, maybe MSI is in some thing with AMD and they use that TIM on purpose so the board dont fry, but make it where ppl too lazy / dont know what they are doing, wont be able to OC further because they know the NB is important. By using a junky tim, you get a hotter nb, which limits OC potential from all AM3 CPUs. Its a conspiracy! lol


----------



## SwishaMane

Double post, srry


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Hey Markisa, it's like enkrypt3d says: PCI_E1 (the top one







supports up to x16 - PCI_E3 -x8 - PCI_E4 -x16 and PCI-E5 up to x8. Well, I have read somewhere that if you put 4 graphic cards and link them with ATI Crossfire all slots automatically go down to the speed of x8 :>

I am currently my gpu in the second slot and it is reporting 16x. I think all slots are 16x but only in crossfire can two of them be 16x and then with tri-fire 2 are 16x and 1 is 8x and then quad-fire all four are 8x.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
when I get my gd-70 from ups on monday I'm going to do 955 c3 air, megahalem, phase, and ln2!

Can't wait.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Thats fine or you guys can call me Mike.

the operation was a success! I used as5 but ceramique would work. The main thing is that it will only take a very very little bit.

BTW going from bubblegum to as5 with less then 8 hrs break in I have droped 12+* off my NB









This is awesome. Next time I redo the loop I will have to do this.


----------



## moorhen2

I run 3 4890's in tri-fire,and it's 8x 8x 16x,hope this helps


----------



## godsfshrmn

What do you guys think about my temps? I am using AS5 on a C3 965 with a very mild OC - 3.7GHz @ 1.4V on bios 1.6. I have two 80mm fans coming into the case and a 120mm exhaust plus what the PSU throws out.
I've had my CPU cooler for a few years. I'm wondering if this is why my temps are not as nice as others because it is relatively small. CoolerMaster Hyper TX2.
When I was converting one of my BluRays down, my CPU ran right at 59C with 3.8GHz!! Tmax I think I saw on here was 60 or 62 and that had me somewhat worried. I previously had an X3 720 OC'd quite a bit to 3.7GHz and temps on it were very reasonable- it was almost 0.1V higher too. I know the TDP is greater on this 965, but should temps be this much higher?
The AS5 has went through its cure time and I've checked the mounting of the cooler on the CPU. I've also checked to see if some rogue program is running in the backroung. At idle I'm right at 1% or less usage. I'd like to be at 4.0GHz, but if my load temp is 59C @ 3.8GHz obviously that isn't smart. Usually voltages are the limiting factor for me, not temps.

Ambient - 21C

Idle - using Everest
CPU- 38C
NB - 48C
Motherboard - 34C

Load - Prime95 large FFTs @ 10mins
CPU - 62C!
NB - 52C
Motherboard - 36C


----------



## SwishaMane

Does anyone know the mounting method of the Dr. Mos cooler? I know its one long heat pipe for a few different things, but i was wondering if the gum like TIM is what holds it down, and it just needs peeled, or if there's any specific mounting. Going off memory, I assume its glued on with the TIM.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godsfshrmn*


What do you guys think about my temps? I am using AS5 on a C3 965 with a very mild OC - 3.7GHz @ 1.4V. I have two 80mm fans coming into the case and a 120mm exhaust plus what the PSU throws out.
I've had my CPU cooler for a few years. I'm wondering if this is why my temps are not as nice as others because it is relatively small. CoolerMaster Hyper TX2.
When I was converting one of my BluRays down, my CPU ran right at 59C with 3.8GHz!! Tmax I think I saw on here was 60 or 62 and that had me somewhat worried. I previously had an X3 720 OC'd quite a bit to 3.7GHz and temps on it were very reasonable- it was almost 0.1V higher too. I know the TDP is greater on this 965, but should temps be this much higher?
The AS5 has went through its cure time and I've checked the mounting of the cooler on the CPU. I've also checked to see if some rogue program is running in the backroung. At idle I'm right at 1% or less usage. I'd like to be at 4.0GHz, but if my load temp is 59C @ 3.8GHz obviously that isn't smart. Usually voltages are the limiting factor for me, not temps.

Ambient - 21C

Idle - using Everest
CPU- 38C
NB - 48C
Motherboard - 34C

Load - Prime95 large FFTs @ 10mins
CPU - 62C!
NB - 52C
Motherboard - 36C


I would say it is time to get a new heat sink. From my understanding a the megahalem(sp) is your best bet or a true 120. I believe the megahalem is cheaper and has better mounting for the am3 socket. If money isnt an issue, go water. I run 4.0ghz @1.5/ 2.6ghz nb @1.28 volts and idle around 30c. Depends on ambient.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Does anyone know the mounting method of the Dr. Mos cooler? I know its one long heat pipe for a few different things, but i was wondering if the gum like TIM is what holds it down, and it just needs peeled, or if there's any specific mounting. Going off memory, I assume its glued on with the TIM.


Check the OP. There is a link for the mounting of the heatsink.


----------



## godsfshrmn

Is there one around $40 that would be a good jump from what I have right now? I saw plenty looking around but I don't know how they are performance wise.

Edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-093-_-Product
The Scythe Mugen performed very well for $34 in a review I found @ frozenCPU


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Check the OP. There is a link for the mounting of the heatsink.


Thanks! I haven't checked the OP since this thread started I don't think, lol. Ugh, gotta remove the mobo, that's disappointing. I was hopign the glue held it down, BUT, now that I think about it, how would it mount once replaced with AS5!? DUH!







Sounds like a good thing to do, and I got a couple small fans that I will see if I can mount for increased cooling, unless the drop is significant enough. What do you guys think?


----------



## maslaten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thats fine or you guys can call me Mike.

the operation was a success! I used as5 but ceramique would work. The main thing is that it will only take a very very little bit.

BTW going from bubblegum to as5 with less then 8 hrs break in I have droped 12+* off my NB










According to some test results I have seen AS Ceramique is by far the best thermal paste available just my 2cents worth


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godsfshrmn* 
Is there one around $40 that would be a good jump from what I have right now? I saw plenty looking around but I don't know how they are performance wise.

Edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-093-_-Product
The Scythe Mugen performed very well for $34 in a review I found @ frozenCPU

Honestly I would spend the extra $25 and get the Megahalem, you will not be disappointed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Thanks! I haven't checked the OP since this thread started I don't think, lol. Ugh, gotta remove the mobo, that's disappointing. I was hopign the glue held it down, BUT, now that I think about it, how would it mount once replaced with AS5!? DUH!







Sounds like a good thing to do, and I got a couple small fans that I will see if I can mount for increased cooling, unless the drop is significant enough. What do you guys think?

I may eventually replace the tim on the nb but i just put two 50mm fans on the nb and some of the vr and i got about a 10c drop in temps.


----------



## maslaten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Honestly I would spend the extra $25 and get the Megahalem, you will not be disappointed.

I may eventually replace the tim on the nb but i just put two 50mm fans on the nb and some of the vr and i got about a 10c drop in temps.

What does TIM stand for?


----------



## eire1130

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Thanks! I haven't checked the OP since this thread started I don't think, lol. Ugh, gotta remove the mobo, that's disappointing. I was hopign the glue held it down, BUT, now that I think about it, how would it mount once replaced with AS5!? DUH!







Sounds like a good thing to do, and I got a couple small fans that I will see if I can mount for increased cooling, unless the drop is significant enough. What do you guys think?

There's a post a few pages back with a guy who has 2 40MMs on the heatsink Dr Mos thing. I have one myself at the bottom angled upwards and it has taken off 4-5C. I have another that I apply later.

I haven't removed the heatsink and reapplied the tim yet. I will, but I want to mod my case first, which means buying a dremel and doing some work. I don't want to remove it several times.

I posted on the MSI forms about this problem, and people post about this issue ever day, and yet they refuse to admit this is an issue. It's sort of disappointing. Otherwise, I am very happy with the board, I just wished they would have invested the extra 50 cents per card and quality TIM.

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=134586.0


----------



## eire1130

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maslaten* 
What does TIM stand for?

Thermal Interface Material. There's a guide in the air cooling section that goes into detail about it.

Here's the link:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ered-here.html

That's the link to the entire thread. The TIM post is in the third post down. I left it as is because I find the entire thread to be very good.


----------



## maslaten

is there a program that reads the NB/SB temps on this board?


----------



## SwishaMane

Everest gets me NB, but I haven't seen a SB temp. You can rest assured if you replace the TIM there too, it'll be good. I might try a fan for now, as I have mod plans int he future too, and I dont want to remove the mobo 3 -4 times over the course of the mods, lol. Now I just gotta find me that small fan... AND hope its got a normal connector, AHH!

You guys are great! +rep to Swish lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


when I get my gd-70 from ups on monday I'm going to do 955 c3 air, megahalem, phase, and ln2!


 Nice! That's a good point about buying the C3 955 instead of the 965 to save some coin!

Let us know how things go with that...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thats fine or you guys can call me Mike.

the operation was a success! I used as5 but ceramique would work. The main thing is that it will only take a very very little bit.

BTW going from bubblegum to as5 with less then 8 hrs break in I have droped 12+* off my NB










 So what were you running in temps before tha TIM replacement? That's what I'm curious about..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maslaten*


According to some test results I have seen AS Ceramique is by far the best thermal paste available just my 2cents worth


 Hey, Check this stuff out. can't remember which one of these guys suggested it but it's Thermal displacement % is one the highest around. If Not the Highest! Going to be getting some myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Everest gets me NB, but I haven't seen a SB temp. You can rest assured if you replace the TIM there too, it'll be good. I might try a fan for now, as I have mod plans int he future too, and I dont want to remove the mobo 3 -4 times over the course of the mods, lol. Now I just gotta find me that small fan... AND hope its got a normal connector, AHH!

You guys are great! +rep to Swish lol


 That's the best one to use to date.

Download from HERE


----------



## maslaten

Thanks Swish just bought everest ult and am liking it NB temp is 74c not liking that, though looks like I'll be pulling the MB out next weekend


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maslaten*


According to some test results I have seen AS Ceramique is by far the best thermal paste available just my 2cents worth


They are all within like 1-2c of each other. I use mx2 as that is what I have always used.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eire1130*


There's a post a few pages back with a guy who has 2 40MMs on the heatsink Dr Mos thing.
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=134586.0


That would be me.


----------



## moorhen2

After using AS5 for some time now,i have decided to use something else,after a lot of research,and reading endless reviews,i am going with this,Arctic cooling MX-3,every review i have read puts this at the top of the TIM's,will have mine by tuesday,will let you know the results ASAP.


----------



## TechnoCrat

I replaced the TIM on the NB out 2 weeks ago. It was between 55-75 degrees. Now its 35-55. Huge difference.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice!


----------



## SwishaMane

Im 56C idle 67C load on NB @ 2800 1.27v in everest.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Im 56C idle 67C load... NB @ 2800 1.27v in everest.



Are you referring to Your CPU temps? Or the NB Chipset temps?


----------



## gsk3rd

[rant]Ok so I have come to the conclusion that these c3 chips are hard to push over 4.2ghz without some insane voltages, stable that is. Had 4.2ghz @ 1.62v/1.608 after vdroop stable for 2 hours still lockup which is when I hit a big fft. I tried on blend and locked up within 10 minutes. Temps were at 51c highest. I am scared to go over 1.65v but the temps are still quiet low which brings me to the theory that the higher you OC the lower your temps can go.[rant/]


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Are you referring to Your CPU temps? Or the NB Chipset temps?










Fixed. Was the NB temps for me... I'm slowly looking into them fans, lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


So what were you running in temps before tha TIM replacement? That's what I'm curious about..


well recently they had jumped to 64 loaded([email protected] on two cards) now I have seen 52 and below.

I do have some temp fluctuations in my den depending on how many computers I am working on at the same time. and It takes a while for this small room to cool back down... I imagine that I should be below 50*c once the AS5 sets.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


[rant]Ok so I have come to the conclusion that these c3 chips are hard to push over 4.2ghz without some insane voltages, stable that is. Had 4.2ghz @ 1.62v/1.608 after vdroop stable for 2 hours still lockup which is when I hit a big fft. I tried on blend and locked up within 10 minutes. Temps were at 51c highest. I am scared to go over 1.65v but the temps are still quiet low which brings me to the theory that the higher you OC the lower your temps can go.[rant/]


 I don't know if I would totally agree with that... Are you on water? If so that very well may be good part of why your temps are staying at a good level...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Fixed. Was the NB temps for me... I'm slowly looking into them fans, lol


 Nice, Glad that it's cured! Just for clarification, the only reason that I asked this question was because you referred to the idle/ load temps of the NB which made me think of the Chipset. Then you referred to the Speed as being 2800Mhz. That would be referring to the CPU-NB or the Integrated Memory Controller!

Not trying to offend you or anything but make sure that you don't confuse the two as the same thing... NB Chipset is o the Mobo. CPU-NB is obviously on the CPU. Sorry if I'm coming off a bit overbearing. Just wanted to make sure that you knew if you didn't already.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well recently they had jumped to 64 loaded([email protected] on two cards) now I have seen 52 and below.

I do have some temp fluctuations in my den depending on how many computers I am working on at the same time. and It takes a while for this small room to cool back down... I imagine that I should be below 50*c once the AS5 sets.


 Ah, that's a good thing then. Do you remember what the temps were at idle or at load with only 1 card... Before the TIM Change?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I don't know if I would totally agree with that... Are you on water? If so that very well may be good part of why your temps are staying at a good level...

whats your opinion on going over 1.65v?


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
I replaced the TIM on the NB out 2 weeks ago. It was between 55-75 degrees. Now its 35-55. Huge difference.

TIM is just thermal grease right?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


TIM is just thermal grease right?


Yes.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Yes.


Is it worth removing all that stuff and replacing it w/ good stuff?

Are u guys just putting the stock cooler back on after the new grease is applied? Thx


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Is it worth removing all that stuff and replacing it w/ good stuff?

Are u guys just putting the stock cooler back on after the new grease is applied? Thx


Yes it is worth it. I have actually never used the stock cooler as I have always had an aftermarket cooler and now have the wcing system.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Ah, that's a good thing then. Do you remember what the temps were at idle or at load with only 1 card... Before the TIM Change?


Never ran a single card setup.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Is it worth removing all that stuff and replacing it w/ good stuff?

Are u guys just putting the stock cooler back on after the new grease is applied? Thx


Yes! 
as long as you are talking about the NB/mosfet/SB cooler.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


whats your opinion on going over 1.65v?


 LOL! As my father used to tell me as a teenager....

"What ever you can afford"...

In all seriousness, I did it with my 810... And it was fine. I think that the IMC is something to pay more attention to as to how much power your going to add to it. As long as your temps ae good then I would have to sasy that it's your choice.

With the 45nm architecture that these are chips are made of, I would advise stayiong away from voltages that high...

OCing is fun... but you have to remember some major things. To the best of my knowledge, adding those kind of volts will do a few things. Someone else, feel free to jump in if I explain something incorrectly....

Adding volts like that will:

-Lower the life expectency of the CPU
-Increase the chances of bunrning up the CPU and or other components
-Increase the power consumption of you home ultimately increasing the monthly electrical bill.
-Possibly degrade the CPU to point of noticably poor performace...

It's really up to you. I like OCing and will go on some suicide runs on occassion but for the most part I'd rather be able to keep the CPU for while without having to RMA it.

Some say that AMD quoted 1.55v is the "Safe" maximum for the CPU. But you have gone over that and you are still running fine... Sooooo, IDK. lol

Sory that I couldn't give you a better answer...


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yes! 
as long as you are talking about the NB/mosfet/SB cooler.


What other coolers will fit with a gfx card installed?


----------



## Vlasov_581

how difficult is it to hit a prime stable 4.0GHz with a 965 C3 on this board?......sold my 775 rig and going amd.........got a good deal on the that cpu and 8GBs of OCZ AMD BE DDR3 ram so now all that's left is to pick my board


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


how difficult is it to hit a prime stable 4.0GHz with a 965 C3 on this board?......sold my 775 rig and going amd.........got a good deal on the that cpu and 8GBs of OCZ AMD BE DDR3 ram so now all that's left is to pick my board


should not be too hard depending on your cooling, also it wont be the board limiting you, thats for sure!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL! As my father used to tell me as a teenager....

"What ever you can afford"...

In all seriousness, I did it with my 810... And it was fine. I think that the IMC is something to pay more attention to as to how much power your going to add to it. As long as your temps ae good then I would have to sasy that it's your choice.

With the 45nm architecture that these are chips are made of, I would advise stayiong away from voltages that high...

OCing is fun... but you have to remember some major things. To the best of my knowledge, adding those kind of volts will do a few things. Someone else, feel free to jump in if I explain something incorrectly....

Adding volts like that will:

-Lower the life expectency of the CPU
-Increase the chances of bunrning up the CPU and or other components
-Increase the power consumption of you home ultimately increasing the monthly electrical bill.
-Possibly degrade the CPU to point of noticably poor performace...

It's really up to you. I like OCing and will go on some suicide runs on occassion but for the most part I'd rather be able to keep the CPU for while without having to RMA it.

Some say that AMD quoted 1.55v is the "Safe" maximum for the CPU. But you have gone over that and you are still running fine... Sooooo, IDK. lol

Sory that I couldn't give you a better answer...


yea i gotcha. My problem is I get something stable and say "Ok I am good." That last a whole day if that. I am never satisfied. I think 1.65v will be my limit.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
should not be too hard depending on your cooling, also it wont be the board limiting you, thats for sure!

do these boards support the 125w out of the box?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
yea i gotcha. My problem is I get something stable and say "Ok I am good." That last a whole day if that. I am never satisfied. I think 1.65v will be my limit.

Ha haaaa! I know what you mean... Sometimes I wonder what I would be like if i didn't have a Computer that I scerwed with all of the Dang time! LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
should not be too hard depending on your cooling, also it wont be the board limiting you, thats for sure!

I second that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
do these boards support the 125w out of the box?

140w Out of the box!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
do these boards support the 125w out of the box?

lol I have had mine running about 250W TDP so they are good for it!

Little explanation. TDP goes up as you add voltage and speed. Also TDP and "true" wattage are two separate things. Your "ture" wattage will actually be higher then the TDP.

OC THRML PWR = TDP * [(occlk/stkclk) * (ocvcore/stkvcore)^2]


----------



## enkrypt3d

Looks like newegg is giving me a refund for my old chip... whew! My new chip should be here soon woohoo!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
lol I have had mine running about 250W TDP so they are good for it!

Little explanation. TDP goes up as you add voltage and speed. Also TDP and "true" wattage are two separate things. Your "ture" wattage will actually be higher then the TDP.

OC THRML PWR = TDP * [(occlk/stkclk) * (ocvcore/stkvcore)^2]

Ha haaaaaa! I bet! Me too......

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Looks like newegg is giving me a refund for my old chip... whew! My new chip should be here soon woohoo!
















DUDE!!! That's good news brother! Welcome to the C3 club! Sign HERE...... lol


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ha haaaaaa! I bet! Me too......

DUDE!!! That's good news brother! Welcome to the C3 club! Sign HERE...... lol

haha sign me up!


----------



## mduclow

We may need another thread for us, or something. I was just looking for my last post here, and I know I am not always on, every day, but it was 2 days and *9* pages ago!









I think Mastiffman and I (mostly Mastiffman) have found a solution to "other-than-stock" cooling for the chipsets. So, if anyone is looking for options, let me know, I can help point you in the right direction.

As to running 1.65v 24/7, I don't think any of us would recommend that. It's likely (though not a guarantee) you will wound the chip in some way in not too long.









Stay under 1.55v and 55c (full load) if you can. The extra 100-200Mhz really doesn't matter much in everyday computing.

I save those extreme settings for benching, etc...

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

Just got this 955 0945MPMW 90053 - It's on the stock AMD cooler - Load max @ 61c and drops to 1.44v after droop.

This is on the GD-70 BTW.


----------



## NCspecV81

eh I don't have time to mess with it right now. But so far max validation on stock air is *4.6ghz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959025


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
eh I don't have time to mess with it right now. But so far max validation on stock air is *4.6ghz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959025

your killing me dude. what secret do you have up your sleeve. I have been trying to even get 4.5ghz to boot into windows. No dice let alone able to validate.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
eh I don't have time to mess with it right now. But so far max validation on stock air is *4.6ghz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959025

Woah! What CPU cooler are u using? Thats nuts!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Woah! What CPU cooler are u using? Thats nuts!









the Stock AMD cooler right out of the box.

No secrets.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
the Stock AMD cooler right out of the box.

No secrets.


Your telling me all you did was up the vcore to 1.56 and change the mutli to 23x? what is your ambient? You changed no other voltage? And to boot this is on the stock cooler?

I think there is a special secret OCing group that allows people to just clock the hell out of the chip.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Your telling me all you did was up the vcore to 1.56 and change the mutli to 23x? what is your ambient? You changed no other voltage? And to boot this is on the stock cooler?

I think there is a special secret OCing group that allows people to just clock the hell out of the chip.


I wished I was a part of this group! but yeah.. my idle is 30-32c or so. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Your telling me all you did was up the vcore to 1.56 and change the mutli to 23x? what is your ambient? You changed no other voltage? And to boot this is on the stock cooler?

I think there is a special secret OCing group that allows people to just clock the hell out of the chip.


Yea I think so too....


----------



## NCspecV81

current idle is 30c @ 1.46v


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
current idle is 30c @ 1.46v

Can we see some screenshots? I wanna see your settings


----------



## raisethe3

Damn NCspecV81, and you're using the stock cooler too. Very impressive!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
current idle is 30c @ 1.46v


----------



## NCspecV81

yes this 955 is interesting...I'm wanting to go cold now!










New results - Just dropped the voltage!


----------



## Vlasov_581

damn NCspecV81.....that's it.....i'm getting this board......one question though.....so am i gonna have to buy a seperate cpu to flash this board to the current bios since it doesn't support 125 watt C3 out of the box


----------



## NCspecV81

should support it out of the box. I got this one from newegg and it did. Though I checked the bios and it's 1.7 bios revision. Prolly sending them out with that bios now. I'm liking this 955 c3 so far. Actually, much better than my 965 c3. I'm tempted to stick my 965 c3 in now to see if it can manage at the same settings. I think this 955 is going to roll my 965 when it's time to douse it with ln2.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
damn NCspecV81.....that's it.....i'm getting this board......one question though.....so am i gonna have to buy a seperate cpu to flash this board to the current bios since it doesn't support 125 watt C3 out of the box

um no it supports the 140W which is what I'm running now w/o having to flash anything...

I doubt you will have to flash it so that it will support a lower wattage CPU....


----------



## enkrypt3d

So what cooler are u guys going with to replace the OEM heatpipes for DrMOS and the Northbridge? My NB is running at 68C idle.... CPU @ 3.7Ghz...


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm not changing anything. I'm still debating on whether I'm going to put this board under cold or not.


----------



## NCspecV81

3000Mhz is a no-go on stock cooler for nb frequency, but I like my results so far. Caught it right on its downfall to complete the 5 run test. I'll do a 20 run test while I sleep. Then it's on to something colder tomorrow.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


3000Mhz is a no-go on stock cooler for nb frequency, but I like my results so far. Caught it right on its downfall to complete the 5 run test. I'll do a 20 run test while I sleep. Then it's on to something colder tomorrow.











How come your using linx and not prime?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


How come your using linx and not prime?


b/c its quicker and heats the cpu up more. I don't have time to run overclocks for 3 and 4 hours. I'm doing quick tests here. I plan on shoving some ln2 down its throat tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


So what cooler are u guys going with to replace the OEM heatpipes for DrMOS and the Northbridge? My NB is running at 68C idle.... CPU @ 3.7Ghz...










First off, it sounds like you have a bad seating on the stock heatsink. I would definitely suggest you remove it and clean off all the factory thermal 'goo' and use something like an AS5, or mx-3, whatever. Make sure it has good contact with the chipsets when you put it back together and you should see a huge improvement.

Otherwise, it's a little more involved than that. The heatsink on the NB is also on the Mosfets and the SB. So, when you remove it to address the NB, you're leaving the Mosfets and SB exposed, and un-cooled.

If you're not watercooling, than there are little stick on heatsinks you can use on the mosfets, should be enough, but I really don't know. And the NB can use any type of NB cooler, it's in the standard mount hole spacing most use.

The SB has a narrower mount spacing. It is about 1.75" or about 45mm, so coolers for it are a bit tougher to find. If you are are crossfiring two cards, and using slot 1 & 3, then there may be a space issue with a SB cooler as well, keep that in mind.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

got a new validation =o)~

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959517


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


got a new validation =o)~

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959517


lol, I was expecting 4.7, haha!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


First off, it sounds like you have a bad seating on the stock heatsink. I would definitely suggest you remove it and clean off all the factory thermal 'goo' and use something like an AS5, or mx-3, whatever. Make sure it has good contact with the chipsets when you put it back together and you should see a huge improvement.

Otherwise, it's a little more involved than that. The heatsink on the NB is also on the Mosfets and the SB. So, when you remove it to address the NB, you're leaving the Mosfets and SB exposed, and un-cooled.

If you're not watercooling, than there are little stick on heatsinks you can use on the mosfets, should be enough, but I really don't know. And the NB can use any type of NB cooler, it's in the standard mount hole spacing most use.

The SB has a narrower mount spacing. It is about 1.75" or about 45mm, so coolers for it are a bit tougher to find. If you are are crossfiring two cards, and using slot 1 & 3, then there may be a space issue with a SB cooler as well, keep that in mind.

Marc


Hmm interesting so I can pull off the entire thing (NB heatsync and the DrMOS one) and replace the thermal compound w/ good stuff and just reinstall the OEM heatsyncs and it should be good right?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
eh I don't have time to mess with it right now. But so far max validation on stock air is *4.6ghz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959025

This is what happens when I try this.


----------



## NCspecV81

are you trying to boot it? Don't do that. Try and use AOD in windows.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


are you trying to boot it? Don't do that. Try and use AOD in windows.


yea I am. problem I have is that when I adjust the voltages it like auto sets them higher or lower than I told it too. I have really stopped using AOD on this board.

You have me wondering if all 955 will clock like yours.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


3000Mhz is a no-go on stock cooler for nb frequency, but I like my results so far. Caught it right on its downfall to complete the 5 run test. I'll do a 20 run test while I sleep. Then it's on to something colder tomorrow.


 [In a low whispering, ghostly tone, the CPU says from beneith the Heatsink....] "COOOOOOOLDER"..... Can you hear it Spec? She's calling for it! LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


got a new validation =o)~

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959517


WHAT? That right there makes me want one of these bad boys! LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


are you trying to boot it? Don't do that. Try and use *AOD in windows*.


 AH HA!!!! You never told us that! Looks like I may have see if i have higher one validation coming... he he he..


----------



## Vlasov_581

ok i bought this board







.......now i sit and wait 'till it gets here


----------



## gsk3rd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959598

I am almost scared to run linx or prime for that matter.


----------



## ToxicAdam

What is the default setting for 'spread spectrum' in the bios? ENABLED/DISABLE


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:

I am almost scared to run linx or prime for that matter.
Why?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
What is the default setting for 'spread spectrum' in the bios? ENABLED/DISABLE

Default is set to enabled. But if you're overcloking or don't have any issues with *E*lectro*M*agnetic *I*nterferrence in the local area, I would just turn it off.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Thanks.


----------



## Mastiffman

You got it man!

How've you been? Haen't heard much from you in a bit...


----------



## ToxicAdam

I'm good. MSI just put up the Official 1.8 bios.. I installed it but kinda set on my keyboard lol which change a few values. 'spread spectrum' is one I couldn't remember


----------



## Markisa

On note of the northbridge, mine is on FIRE! What the F? 89C Northbridge chipset as I sit at the desktop. What am I suppose to do? I can only imagine that thats unsafe temperatures. I rather not void my warranty to clean off the low quality **** they used and reapply TIM. If I RMA it they will probably send me another board with a NB on fire. Did I just buy a garbage product? I liked this board so far but this is seriously messed up.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I'm good. MSI just put up the Official 1.8 bios.. I installed it but kinda set on my keyboard lol which change a few values. 'spread spectrum' is one I couldn't remember

Ah nice! Any improvements that you can tell yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
On note of the northbridge, mine is on FIRE! What the F? 89C Northbridge chipset as I sit at the desktop. What am I suppose to do? I can only imagine that thats unsafe temperatures. I rather not void my warranty to clean off the low quality **** they used and reapply TIM. If I RMA it they will probably send me another board with a NB on fire. Did I just buy a garbage product? I liked this board so far but this is seriously messed up.

Try Using Everest Ultimate 5.3 as well! If it reads the same, then Shut that sucker down. Pull the board, pull the heatsink and Reapply the TIM. It's NOT Going to void your warranty! Seriously! Just do it! Like "NIKE".

It's about 6 Screws and some rubbing alcohol pads and reapplying about this much TIM per HS...

*O*

That's it! Are you not confident in yourself enough to trust that You will be careful enough?

Come on man! I know you are! What do you have to lose? Nothing! You're already on the boarder of having to send it back for an RMA. So why not save yourself a little time and money and do that crap yourself.

That's what they're gonna do! And you'd have to pay money to send it to them to do it. If it's not damaged, then they will pop the HS and reapply some TIM themselves! Then Send it back and you'll have you board back in abuot 10-12 days.... I KNOW You don't want to have to watch all of us go back and fourth abuot our boards while you wait on something that you could have done yourself. Take a chance and learn something new!

Trust me man, you'll be glad that you did it and feel more confident in doing other things.

*What's the point of living a life of "What if's"?????*


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah nice! Any improvements that you can tell yet?

Try Using Everest Ultimate 5.3 as well! If it reads the same, then Shut that sucker down. Pull the board, pull the heatsink and Reapply the TIM. It's NOT Going to void your warranty! Seriously! Just do it! Like "NIKE".

It's about 6 Screws and some rubbing alcohol pads and reapplying about this much TIM per HS...

*O*

That's it! Are you not confident in yourself enough to trust that You will be careful enough?

Come on man! I know you are! What do you have to lose? Nothing! You're already on the boarder of having to send it back for an RMA. So why not save yourself a little time and money and do that crap yourself.

That's what they're gonna do! And you'd have to pay money to send it to them to do it. If it's not damaged, then they will pop the HS and reapply some TIM themselves! Then Send it back and you'll have you board back in abuot 10-12 days.... I KNOW You don't want to have to watch all of us go back and fourth abuot our boards while you wait on something that you could have done yourself. Take a chance and learn something new!

Trust me man, you'll be glad that you did it and feel more confident in doing other things.

*What's the point of living a life of "What if's"?????*









ROFL you just made my day, and its just starting (2:30am) That was my major concern, voiding the warranty. I'll be sure to reapply (or apply, was there ever any TIM?) TIM then later today. Will use Arctic Silver 5, I got a tube of it lying around from when I had to redo the stock stuff that was on my CPU (My CPU hit 100C, yea I got no luck with stock TIM it seems) "per HS" Is there multiple spots on that big hunk of Dr Mos I have to put it?


----------



## yawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
ROFL you just made my day, and its just starting (2:30am) That was my major concern, voiding the warranty. I'll be sure to reapply (or apply, was there ever any TIM?) TIM then later today. Will use Arctic Silver 5, I got a tube of it lying around from when I had to redo the stock stuff that was on my CPU (My CPU hit 100C, yea I got no luck with stock TIM it seems) "per HS" Is there multiple spots on that big hunk of Dr Mos I have to put it?

As someone who posted how to do this in pretty good detail earlier in the thread, trust me, you'll be fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yawa* 
Ok. Taking off and reapplying the paste (even in a somewhat sloppy fashion) comes highly recommended from me. I have just taken apart my, and my girlfriend's future GD-70 just to see if they were about the same.

They are. It seems the thermal paste MSI used on these boards could not have had two worse things happen to them. Not only had the paste hardened to a rock solid substance, in both cases the the paste wasn't even on the chips, it had slunk off and hardened to the side of each one.

This certainly would explain the horrific temperatures I have experienced in my north bridge and south bridge.

Time to fix it.

-Removing the sink is not hard at all really. Just unscrew it from the bottom. I laid down the piece of plastic the motherboard came in and just flipped it upside down. The screws are tight, but not too hard to loosen.

-On the bottom of the sink when it is off. Be ready to use your cleaning product of choice, and what ever you do not use anything sloppy on the heat sink itself (you do not want to dissolve the sticky tape on the bottom, or maybe you do who knows, I just don't want you to do it because I forgot to tell you not too). Also be prepared to scrape the old TIM (You heard me right) SCRAPE it off the heat sink itself. It is mostly likely rock solid. Mind you, if you don't care about dissolving the tape, then by all means douse it in your cleaning solution of choice till your hearts content.

-On the chip treat it as you would reseating and reapplying TIM on your graphics card. Clean it off gently with a bit of solution then polish the north bridge and south bridge to a mirror shine. (Obviously take care not to short anything out).

-Reapply your paste directly on the chip (I used MX3) then holding the board sideways so the heads and the screws line up and the heat sink does not wiggle itself free from your chips, put a screw in the north bridge and then the south bridge so it stays in place. When they are in, flip the board back upside down and start screwing things down as even as possible making it as tight as possible (without damaging anything of course).

Is it worth it? Certainly if you were having the temperature problems I was having, especially knowing that 70-80C is the absolute upper limit the bridges should ever reach.

My North bridge and South bridge were both idling around 60C (Undervolted no less).

Now check them out...










Probably the easiest blind mod I've attempted so far on my new rig. I recommend it to ANYONE who bought this board. From what I read it's a chronic problem.


And considering 89C is 9 degrees above what MSI deems "Safe", do it as fast as you can.


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
Is there multiple spots on that big hunk of Dr Mos I have to put it?

Nope. Just two, the NB and SB. Eclipse put a link to my "guide" in the OP. But here you go: "Guide" to NB/SB/Mosfet Heatsink Removal.

See, its easy. Probably should be the first thing anyone does when they get this board









EDIT: Ahh... yawa (inspired me to do it in the first place) beat me to it... but as you see, its really simple to do.


----------



## NCspecV81

I think this is the best I'm gonna be able to do until I put a better cooler on there. I think I can hit over 4.8 with a Megahalem or something. Stock just doesn't cut it!

*4.646GHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=960311


----------



## eire1130

Are there any known issues with Windows 7 and hibernation mode with this bios / board? Or perhaps some BIOS settings I may have wrong?


----------



## moorhen2

Have you set power setting mode in windows 7 to "performance mode",???


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Have you set power setting mode in windows 7 to "performance mode",???

SPEC, That is pretty good for just the stock cooler.

Any idea when you'll be going "Ice Age" on that sucker? Thet 4.646 isn't stable is it?


----------



## eire1130

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Have you set power setting mode in windows 7 to "performance mode",???

I don't think I have. What is default?


----------



## Mastiffman

Balanced! Do you know how to change it?

Start Button> Control Panel> Power Options> Select Change Plan Settings> Change Advanced Power Settings.

Make sure that you set your Hard Drive Sleep Mode to Never. By clcicking inside the box and using the Arrow keys to lower the number below 0. It goes to Never after that.

When the Power Settings window Pops up follow this:

Hard Disk> Turn Hard Disk off After> Select the Block by Clcikcing in it> Highlight the number and then type a "0"> Press the down key once to bring the word "Never" into the box> Select Apply and Okay.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I think this is the best I'm gonna be able to do until I put a better cooler on there. I think I can hit over 4.8 with a Megahalem or something. Stock just doesn't cut it!

*4.646GHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=960311

I hope you have a freak of a chip cause your are tempting me to sell my 965 and get a 955.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I hope you have a freak of a chip cause your are tempting me to sell my 965 and get a 955.

Well, remember that he's not going for Max Stable OC's yet. You may very well be able to do this with your Chip as well.

That brings up a Good Question for you SPEC....

Does this process you have of running the CPU up as high as you can when you first get it, do anything for the Max OC? I wondering about that... Serious question BTW


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I hope you have a freak of a chip cause your are tempting me to sell my 965 and get a 955.

I just grabbed this one straight from newegg. I think this is a good chip so far. I'm going to test it on my megahalem today and see how it reacts. I'm hoping to get filled up for some ln2, but I won't be able to bench that today b/c I need to allow pressure to build up so I can dispense it.

I'm tempted to put in my 965 to see if it can pass the same settings. I may actually do that. I'll be able to tell you around 1-2pm EST. My 965 was a good one, but this one seems to be even better.

It's a 0945MPMW if interested. I'll get a lid shot later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
That brings up a Good Question for you SPEC....

Does this process you have of running the CPU up as high as you can when you first get it, do anything for the Max OC? I wondering about that... Serious question BTW

I always do this with new cpu's. I'm not sure if it plays a roll in the burn-in factor of a chip to obtain higher results. I mainly do this to get to know the chip and it's capacity. Helps when I have a method of cooling that is perishable so I don't spend forever getting a good clock. I'm only doing stock air and aftermarket air for curiosity reasons. That and feeling kinda lazy about prepping the gd-70.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Well, remember that he's not going for Max Stable OC's yet. You may very well be able to do this with your Chip as well.

Probably not going to happen. I tried already and can go no higher than 4.444ghz. I tried with multiple voltages, and different settings. I even under volted the pll voltage to 2.15v and it did allow me to run 4.234ghz longer it still bsod while under a load. While he is not going for stable OCs he is on the stock cooler and running 200mhz higher than I at suicide run. Wonder what it could do under water.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I just grabbed this one straight from newegg. I think this is a good chip so far. I'm going to test it on my megahalem today and see how it reacts. I'm hoping to get filled up for some ln2, but I won't be able to bench that today b/c I need to allow pressure to build up so I can dispense it.

I'm tempted to put in my 965 to see if it can pass the same settings. I may actually do that. I'll be able to tell you around 1-2pm EST. My 965 was a good one, but this one seems to be even better.

Yes please do this as I would like a comparison.

It's a 0945MPMW if interested. I'll get a lid shot later.

I always do this with new cpu's. I'm not sure if it plays a roll in the burn-in factor of a chip to obtain higher results. I mainly do this to get to know the chip and it's capacity. Helps when I have a method of cooling that is perishable so I don't spend forever getting a good clock. I'm only doing stock air and aftermarket air for curiosity reasons. That and feeling kinda lazy about prepping the gd-70.

Hold the presses. Are you saying there should be a burn in time for chips and that could effect the over all OC of the chip?


----------



## NCspecV81

some people say yeah.. I dunno if it's true or not. I just overclock the piss out of it as soon as I get it.

Off to install the megahalem.


----------



## NCspecV81

sorry for the double posting...

just a quick 5 pass @ a slightly lower voltage - Stock VID is 1.4v =o\\


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I just grabbed this one straight from newegg. I think this is a good chip so far. I'm going to test it on my megahalem today and see how it reacts. I'm hoping to get filled up for some ln2, but I won't be able to bench that today b/c I need to allow pressure to build up so I can dispense it.

I'm tempted to put in my 965 to see if it can pass the same settings. I may actually do that. I'll be able to tell you around 1-2pm EST. My 965 was a good one, but this one seems to be even better.

It's a 0945MPMW if interested. I'll get a lid shot later.

I always do this with new cpu's. I'm not sure if it plays a roll in the burn-in factor of a chip to obtain higher results. I mainly do this to get to know the chip and it's capacity. Helps when I have a method of cooling that is perishable so I don't spend forever getting a good clock. I'm only doing stock air and aftermarket air for curiosity reasons. That and feeling kinda lazy about prepping the gd-70.

So does the OPN really matter with how well the CPU performs? Iheard a lot abuot this but how does it affect OCing? The MFR check every waffer under a microscope to determine if there are any imperfection at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Probably not going to happen. I tried already and can go no higher than 4.444ghz. I tried with multiple voltages, and different settings. I even under volted the pll voltage to 2.15v and it did allow me to run 4.234ghz longer it still bsod while under a load. While he is not going for stable OCs he is on the stock cooler and running 200mhz higher than I at suicide run. Wonder what it could do under water.

Hold the presses. Are you saying there should be a burn in time for chips and that could effect the over all OC of the chip?

Hey did you try raising the PLL voltage one step at a time retesting in between? You may have differnt results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
some people say yeah.. I dunno if it's true or not. I just overclock the piss out of it as soon as I get it.

Off to install the megahalem.

But do you find that it's easier to get a more stable OC afterwrds?

Also, this "Burn in" was mentioned here at OCN before and Electromigration was brought up and claimed that this wouldbe the only thing that would be any type of burn in. Electromigration, IIRC, is the process of when resistent metal particals are moved to the end of an IC where they wil build up. This decreases the path of electricity throught he IC making voltage transfer more efficient. BUT it can cause Circuits to break down quickly at the soldered joints where the Parrticle build up is...

So in essence, it (Electromigration) implies that running that specific IC's Voltage higher from the beginning, for a little while, can aid in a more effient votlage trasfer by less resistence in the voltage path ONLY Allowing any given frequency (whether it be stock or OC'd) to be ran, stably, with less volts than if this process would not have been performed...

So who really knows... We should look into it.


----------



## NCspecV81

I dunno. I just start with overclocking the piss out of it. Normally I don't even start with stock coolers or air at all.

instead of a cooler change I went and put my 965 in...let's see how it compares.


----------



## maslaten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Is it worth removing all that stuff and replacing it w/ good stuff?

Are u guys just putting the stock cooler back on after the new grease is applied? Thx

Well, I pulled my MB out last night and cleaned the garbage that the factory applied for thermal transfer and dropped 33c off my temps thats right went from 82c down to 49c flat under 100% load (NB). So yes, it is well worth it and I advise you to do it and soon.

Also, I did my pair of HD4890's while I had them out and dropped 19c off the temps, ATI uses the same garbage as MSI for thermal transfer.

Made a huge improvement in heat transfer

Thanks to you guys here at this thread for bringing this issue to our attention.


----------



## NCspecV81

welp... I tested out the 965. I'm not willing to go up anymore with it on this cooler.

1. I couldn't post at the same settings I was completing linx on with the 955
2. I couldn't complete a 5 pass run of linx w/o either crashing or getting an error with the same settings as the 955 but with 1.496v.
3. I don't think 4ghz is do-able on the stock cooler with my 965. I hit 66c during the last attempt that errored. =o(

At least on air, this 955 is a BEAST! Thinking about ordering another 955 from the 'egg to see if I can get the same batch.


----------



## Markisa

Great. I go to boot my computer today just to check on the NB temps again before I did anything and now it won't even boot. Hyper Transport flood. I can load into windows for about 5 seconds and then crash. Got the case open ready to dismantle I guess, and of the guides posted on here nothing really feels specific enough to give me much confidence on this : / but now its either I do or I cash in on the warrenty since its past first 30 days RMA. I'm really pissed, quite ready to just demand a full refund and go with any motherboard but this one, RMAing something that isn't flat out DoA just straight up semi broken TWICE is just wrong. I bet you all SO MUCH when I pull this Dr Mos off there will be NO TIM what so ever. I'll take pics and threaten to sue but never ever in a million years go through with it I'll be so furious lawl. Will post back if I have any farther problems in actually doing this. Someone said you have to remove the CPU. . that seems annoying, going to try to do without that if possible. Doesn't look like they will conflict.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maslaten* 
Well, I pulled my MB out last night and cleaned the garbage that the factory applied for thermal transfer and dropped 33c off my temps thats right went from 82c down to 49c flat under 100% load (NB). So yes, it is well worth it and I advise you to do it and soon.

Also, I did my pair of HD4890's while I had them out and dropped 19c off the temps, ATI uses the same garbage as MSI for thermal transfer.

Made a huge improvement in heat transfer

Thanks to you guys here at this thread for bringing this issue to our attention.

DUDE!!! LOL- That's Great!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
welp... I tested out the 965. I'm not willing to go up anymore with it on this cooler.

1. I couldn't post at the same settings I was completing linx on with the 955
2. I couldn't complete a 5 pass run of linx w/o either crashing or getting an error with the same settings as the 955 but with 1.496v.
3. I don't think 4ghz is do-able on the stock cooler with my 965. I hit 66c during the last attempt that errored. =o(

At least on air, this 955 is a BEAST! Thinking about ordering another 955 from the 'egg to see if I can get the same batch.

Do you think that it may be because you didn't work up to the OC point that you with the 955 when you popped in the 965?

From my expereince, if you shut down a PC for while (or take out a CPU)that had an OC on it and then try those settings as soon as you boot it's typically a no go and has to be worked back up...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
Great. I go to boot my computer today just to check on the NB temps again before I did anything and now it won't even boot. Hyper Transport flood. I can load into windows for about 5 seconds and then crash. Got the case open ready to dismantle I guess, and of the guides posted on here nothing really feels specific enough to give me much confidence on this : / but now its either I do or I cash in on the warrenty since its past first 30 days RMA. I'm really pissed, quite ready to just demand a full refund and go with any motherboard but this one, RMAing something that isn't flat out DoA just straight up semi broken TWICE is just wrong. I bet you all SO MUCH when I pull this Dr Mos off there will be NO TIM what so ever. I'll take pics and threaten to sue but never ever in a million years go through with it I'll be so furious lawl. Will post back if I have any farther problems in actually doing this. Someone said you have to remove the CPU. . that seems annoying, going to try to do without that if possible. Doesn't look like they will conflict.


Same goes to you to man. Did you have this thing OC'd when you shut it off?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Do you think that it may be because you didn't work up to the OC point that you with the 955 when you popped in the 965?

From my expereince, if you shut down a PC for while (or take out a CPU)that had an OC on it and then try those settings as soon as you boot it's typically a no go and has to be worked back up...

I've never experienced that to be honest. It's quality of the cpu holding back the 965 I have from doing the same settings as the 955. I can't even post at anything less than 1.47v on the 965 at the same settings as the 955.

I even tweaked some other settings to cater to the 965 but it's still a no-go. I'll play with this a tad bit longer and see what I can do though. I may just grit my teeth and do a 1.5v linx 5 pass and walk away so I don't have to see the temps haha.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Same goes to you to man. Did you have this thing OC'd when you shut it off?

No, it wasn't OCed. All voltages were on auto and CPU + NB were on auto Only my RAM is set to its proper timings which is considered OC. I got into bios and swap to 'fail safe' defaults and still HT error. It happens after about 20 seconds or so every time, so It is probably the whole heat issue. : /


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I've never experienced that to be honest. It's quality of the cpu holding back the 965 I have from doing the same settings as the 955. I can't even post at anything less than 1.47v on the 965 at the same settings as the 955.

I even tweaked some other settings to cater to the 965 but it's still a no-go. I'll play with this a tad bit longer and see what I can do though. I may just grit my teeth and do a 1.5v linx 5 pass and walk away so I don't have to see the temps haha.

LOL- What's the OPN on the 965? I have a "0946DPMW" with OPN ending in 90474.... but it's 4.0Ghz Stable @ 1.42v with <2800Mhz Nb

@ jimibgood,

I contacted DangerDen abuot the MSI 790FX-GD70's possible water cooling solutions and THIS is what they responded with... ***?

Quote:

Sorry Andrew, we're not going to be much help either. We don't have anything which will fit that board, sorry about that. Best regardsDan Stephens Ticket Details===================Ticket ID: 7355Department: General SupportPriority: LowStatus: Open
So what is really going on? I told him that they should bring this corperately and really consideer it being that this board is doing so well with enthusiasts and that's it's so widely used amoung them.... So we'll see what they say.

Have you received any word Jimi?


----------



## NCspecV81

Megahalem with a 110cfm panaflo results - first try.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I've never experienced that to be honest. It's quality of the cpu holding back the 965 I have from doing the same settings as the 955. I can't even post at anything less than 1.47v on the 965 at the same settings as the 955.

Please do this. I would love to see if this true and that the 955 is just a ocing beast.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Please do this. I would love to see if this true and that the 955 is just a ocing beast.

please do what? I tried the 965 and it was rather crap on the stock cooler compared to this 955. I'm about ready to try phase on this 955. I might go ahead and do that here in a bit.


----------



## Markisa

I need some help, or rather some advice. I could just go do what I think needs to be done but that won't get me far if I farther brake this Mobo. I attached some pics, on the heatsink I should wipe off that pink gunk but leave the white stuff outlining it and apply a dab this big *()* of AS-5 in the middle of the spots on the heatsink? For both the North and South bridges, and then on the actual chips should I wipe them down with alcohol to get the pink gunk off? Or should the TIM be applyed to the chip itself?


----------



## NCspecV81

yes leave the white padding. put new paste on.


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
No, it wasn't OCed. All voltages were on auto and CPU + NB were on auto Only my RAM is set to its proper timings which is considered OC. I got into bios and swap to 'fail safe' defaults and still HT error. It happens after about 20 seconds or so every time, so It is probably the whole heat issue. : /

Exactly what kind of ram are you using? 3x2GB sticks won't work right with this board. Try using only 2x2GB.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
I need some help, or rather some advice. I could just go do what I think needs to be done but that won't get me far if I farther brake this Mobo. I attached some pics, on the heatsink I should wipe off that pink gunk but leave the white stuff outlining it and apply a dab this big *()* of AS-5 in the middle of the spots on the heatsink? For both the North and South bridges, and then on the actual chips should I wipe them down with alcohol to get the pink gunk off? Or should the TIM be applyed to the chip itself?

Yes wipe off the pink stuff and leave the silver thing as it makes contact with the rest of the board I believe... I have yet to take mine off and look at it.

Maybe I'll setup a DIY guide when I do mine









You only need to put the thermal compound on one side doesn't matter which since it will squeeze it out between the 2 parts when u put it back together.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice. I think that he was referring to testing the 965 for a bit like I was referring to, just see if it was the lack OCing for a few from being out of the board compared to the 955 being OC'd for a few...

Anyway, this is my Current OC and working on getting it higher. I REALLY wish that I could find a "Low Volt" version of my Ram for a good price. I'm trying to get this to 4.0+ with 3Ghz Nb and 1700mhz CL6 ram. it's wokring so far and I only have another 35-38Mhz on my Ram to go.. I will most likely end up with 1720Mhz Cl6 Ram, Just over 4Ghz on the CPU and Just over 3ghz on the NB....

THIS ONE is Prime95 BLEND Stable for over 5hours now...


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
Exactly what kind of ram are you using? 3x2GB sticks won't work right with this board. Try using only 2x2GB.

Gskill 2gbx3DIMMs 1600 MHz RAM. My NB obserd temps doesn't have anything to do with running 3 DIMMs. . thats really least of my worries. I'm gonna clean off the pink off both the heatsink and the chip on the board now and apply probably directly to the chips, I'll see which seems easier. Thanks for replys.


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
Gskill 2gbx3DIMMs 1600 MHz RAM. My NB obserd temps doesn't have anything to do with running 3 DIMMs. . thats really least of my worries. I'm gonna clean off the pink off both the heatsink and the chip on the board now and apply probably directly to the chips, I'll see which seems easier. Thanks for replys.

Make and model please. Dual channel work a lot better when you have 2 or 4 slots populated. If your ram is triple channel than you definitely have a problem.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
Make and model please. Dual channel work a lot better when you have 2 or 4 slots populated. If your ram is triple channel than you definitely have a problem.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231225

Yea, its triple channel >,< tho I still don't believe thats why my Northbridge hits 80-90C? Or is it? Millions of RAM errors per second = my NB on fire? Lol.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
please do what? I tried the 965 and it was rather crap on the stock cooler compared to this 955. I'm about ready to try phase on this 955. I might go ahead and do that here in a bit.

You said you were thinking of getting another 955 to see if if they clocked the same.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice. I think that he was referring to testing the 965 for a bit like I was referring to, just see if it was the lack OCing for a few from being out of the board compared to the 955 being OC'd for a few...

Anyway, this is my Current OC and working on getting it higher. I REALLY wish that I could find a "Low Volt" version of my Ram for a good price. I'm trying to get this to 4.0+ with 3Ghz Nb and 1700mhz CL6 ram. it's wokring so far and I only have another 35-38Mhz on my Ram to go.. I will most likely end up with 1720Mhz Cl6 Ram, Just over 4Ghz on the CPU and Just over 3ghz on the NB....

THIS ONE is Prime95 BLEND Stable for over 5hours now...










That's awesome mastiff.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


You said you were thinking of getting another 955 to see if if they clocked the same.

That's awesome mastiff.



Thanks! It's getting there. I want at least 4Ghz CPU and once I get there with the [email protected] 3010 it'l be more like 4085Mhz CPU. The HT Link will be around 2800Mhz. it does seem like the NB Clocks easier with a HTlink.

The HT Link does determine the Amount of CPU to NB Chipset available Bandwidth, so it must help!!!! No?


----------



## eire1130

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Gskill 2gbx3DIMMs 1600 MHz RAM. My NB obserd temps doesn't have anything to do with running 3 DIMMs. . thats really least of my worries. I'm gonna clean off the pink off both the heatsink and the chip on the board now and apply probably directly to the chips, I'll see which seems easier. Thanks for replys.


Actually, running that ram is almost certainly the reason your computer is crashing just a few seconds after running windows. You really should be running ram that is AMD tested (I highly recommend the OCZ black edition). At a bare minimum you should remove one stick and run only 2 sticks, since you are losing your dual channel configuration.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eire1130*


Actually, running that ram is almost certainly the reason your computer is crashing just a few seconds after running windows. You really should be running ram that is AMD tested (I highly recommend the OCZ black edition). At a bare minimum you should remove one stick and run only 2 sticks, since you are losing your dual channel configuration.


 No offense but that deosn't matter if it's AMD tested.... All that means is that AMD tested that specific Ram with a specific AMD setup. I doesn't mean that if it's not AMD tested or certified, that it won't work right. I don't think that it really matters. IMO, I could get ANY Working Ram to work just fine on ANY AMD system that it is Supposed to work on. Some ram just needs more tweaking than others to get to work... That's all.

Once again that wasn't meant to offend you or anyone at all.

It's like if you go over to OCZ... There will be guys that innocently don't know that much about setting up Ram. They think that just be cause it's throwing errors in Memtest that it automatically means that the Ram is bad and they need an RMA started... When in fact it just needs to be set up properly.

I would think that his system was most likely restarting from such high temps, rather than from the 6Gb of Ram. JMO though.... Hopefully Changing the TIM on the HS will yield better NB Chipset temps!

Just past hour 6 about 15 minutes ago for that previous Screen of my Current OC..


----------



## maslaten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


I need some help, or rather some advice. I could just go do what I think needs to be done but that won't get me far if I farther brake this Mobo. I attached some pics, on the heatsink I should wipe off that pink gunk but leave the white stuff outlining it and apply a dab this big *()* of AS-5 in the middle of the spots on the heatsink? For both the North and South bridges, and then on the actual chips should I wipe them down with alcohol to get the pink gunk off? Or should the TIM be applyed to the chip itself?


 I took the white padding off of mine


----------



## maslaten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice. I think that he was referring to testing the 965 for a bit like I was referring to, just see if it was the lack OCing for a few from being out of the board compared to the 955 being OC'd for a few...

Anyway, this is my Current OC and working on getting it higher. I REALLY wish that I could find a "Low Volt" version of my Ram for a good price. I'm trying to get this to 4.0+ with 3Ghz Nb and 1700mhz CL6 ram. it's wokring so far and I only have another 35-38Mhz on my Ram to go.. I will most likely end up with 1720Mhz Cl6 Ram, Just over 4Ghz on the CPU and Just over 3ghz on the NB....

THIS ONE is Prime95 BLEND Stable for over 5hours now...











Mastiff, What brand of memory and specs are you running?


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maslaten* 
I took the white padding off of mine

Well the heat sinks are squicky clean with white pad still intact *shrug* My main issue currently is the damn chips. Do I really need to get any remaining gunk off the sides of the chip too (not on the top of the chip, off to the side on a raised platform on the MB) theres not much left but it isn't being easy to get all the stuff completly off. The chips look mad flat but only half of their surface is mirror-like (y'know, where those monkeys at MSI decided not to add TIM) still have just little specs of the gunk remaining. Sitting here with a Alcohal damp Q-tip scrubing dubing. Every bone in my body wants to just say "DONE!" and throw on the AS-5 and put it back together >,<


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231225

Yea, its triple channel >,< tho I still don't believe thats why my Northbridge hits 80-90C? Or is it? Millions of RAM errors per second = my NB on fire? Lol.

I made the same mistake when I bought this board. I knew nothing about dual and triple channel DDR3. I had 3 sticks in at first but after a while it would not boot unless I only had 2 in but when I ran prime blend it would stop almost instantly. After realizing the mistake a got dual channel and noticed a big difference. I sold the triple channel ram on ebay for $20 more than what I paid for it so it wasn't too bad. The NB temp didn't change much after though until I replaced the TIM. I heard that some people can get by with running 2 sticks of triple channel in a dual channel board but from my experience I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
I made the same mistake when I bought this board. I knew nothing about dual and triple channel DDR3. I had 3 sticks in at first but after a while it would not boot unless I only had 2 in but when I ran prime blend it would stop almost instantly. After realizing the mistake a got dual channel and noticed a big difference. I sold the triple channel ram on ebay for $20 more than what I paid for it so it wasn't too bad. The NB temp didn't change much after though until I replaced the TIM. I heard that some people can get by with running 2 sticks of triple channel in a dual channel board but from my experience I wouldn't recommend it.

I'll check out the possible RAM issue once I get this baby booted back up. I have breaking news tho, I just found out the Southbridge was made in Taiwan. Its getting squicky clean, im getting impaitent and putting abit more elbow greese into the scrubing. Think I'll be done within the hour







pray to god it still turns on xDD.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Real quick, could anyone post links to the sites they used to purchase Water blocks for this board and chip combo. I'm having trouble finding parts.. New to water cooling and really want to put my HAF 932 to good use!


----------



## johnkingwood

ok iam new to all this and am crossfirring to xfx 4890 and was wondering how you keep up with ur temps on cpu graphx card and such


----------



## Chopxsticks

yes good question! Im about to install 2 4850's. Which slots should they go in and is there software that needs to be installed?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maslaten*


Mastiff, What brand of memory and specs are you running?


 OCZ3FXE20004GK Under water! Always cool! I love them. but if I could find a good pricec on the low volt triple channel kit I would sell these and get them. The sell one stick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


yes good question! Im about to install 2 4850's. Which slots should they go in and is there software that needs to be installed?


Install them into the 1st and 3rd BLUE PCI-e slots (Starting from closest to the CPU socket...

Should just need the latest ATI drivers and MSI Afterburner and you're good to go from what I know. but then again I'm not running CF. But it shouldn't be anything more than that. Drivers and OC software!

*BTW*, Just passed 7.5hours on Prime95 Blend. Seems like a stable OC to me. I've even lowered my CPU-NB Volts by .025v...


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


*BTW*, Just passed 7.5hours on Prime95 Blend. Seems like a stable OC to me. I've even lowered my CPU-NB Volts by .025v...










Gratz on the OC.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Gratz on the OC.


 Thanks man. As far as your installed 6Gb of ram... If Technocrat had issues with his 6Gb, then maybe he's right! Maybe It would aid instability if you take one Ram module out...

Has anyone every notice a 2-3*C drop in CPU Temps after:

1. Lowering the CPU-NB Volts by Only .025v
2. After a Moderately long Blend mode test?


----------



## NCspecV81

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961495

anyone with speedfan 4.4 installed care to tell me what remote 1 temperature is related to?


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961495

anyone with speedfan 4.4 installed care to tell me what remote 1 temperature is related to?


Thats the north bridge temp.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


Thats the north bridge temp.


that can't be... mine is reading 100c. and the nB is cool.


----------



## mastical

I just sold my 965 C2 and bought a 965 C3. Man what a difference. The C2 wouldnt even boot at 3.9ghz. This c3 booted at 4ghz and im running prime as we speek. I finally made it to 4ghz. Woooooo. 32idle and 49 load so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961472


----------



## enkrypt3d

Ok so I got my new C3 CPU in ... and it doesn't seem to want to be stable at anything over 3.8Ghz... What am I doing wrong?







Even w/ the voltages left to auto its not stable in prime95.. grrrrr


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Ok so I got my new C3 CPU in ... and it doesn't seem to want to be stable at anything over 3.8Ghz... What am I doing wrong?







Even w/ the voltages left to auto its not stable in prime95.. grrrrr


Try this

20x200
NB x13
cpu vcore - 1.48
cpu nb v - 1.2
everything else is auto for mine.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Try this

20x200
NB x13
cpu vcore - 1.48
cpu nb v - 1.2
everything else is auto for mine.

Ok cool I'll give it a shot... seems pretty stable at 3.8Ghz... thx man! I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## Mastiffman

THIS IS WHAT I RECEIVED FROM Danger Den Sales and Marketing...

Quote:

*Hi Andrew the way mother boards keep changing up with their mosfets and north bridges we have a very hard time trying to keep up with all the different models and designs so we are not focusing on them, sorry. Dan Ticket Details===================Ticket ID: 7355Department: General SupportPriority: LowStatus: Open*
Look like we aren't going to be seeing anything from them from now on.

Anyway @ ENKRYPT3D.... and anyone else that cares to know!









The STOCK VOLTAGE for the PhenomII x4 SAM3 CPU-NB is between 1.15v to 1.30v.

So anything in that vacinity is fine to claim that you're running stock volts!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Same results. Crashes on using prime95 sigh. ***


----------



## mastical

What are your settings exactly?


----------



## NCspecV81

this board bugs out with high nb frequency. =o(


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
What are your settings exactly?



















This is as high as I can get it without crashing... I don't get what I'm doing wrong I thought this C3 chip was better? :swearing:


----------



## mastical

more core voltage. Some need more some need less. Try 1.45 or around there.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
more core voltage. Some need more some need less. Try 1.45 or around there.

With 20x200 still? It seems to puke anything above 3.8ghz and auto voltages... weird.

What others should I bump up or turn down?

I did the TIM mod so that the NB and DrMOS is much cooler now...
















I guess 200Mhz really isn't that big of a deal but it would be nice to get to 4Ghz lol


----------



## NCspecV81

try increasing cpu voltage?


----------



## mastical

just bump the cpu vcore/voltage up. It should help.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
just bump the cpu vcore/voltage up. It should help.

ok tried 1.45 and it shows 1.48 on CPU-Z... why is that? Its not stable on 1.45 so I tried 1.43 which shows 1.41 on CPU-Z... I guess its not that accurate?

Settings:










Temps seem to be fine... it never gets above 62C when its set to 18x200... but 20x200 just seems to be too much ...


----------



## mastical

It goes down a tad due to Vdrop. keep uping the voltage. Try 1.47 and up.

heres mine. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961557


----------



## Vlasov_581

dang....4GHz @ 1.42v....i like


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961495

anyone with speedfan 4.4 installed care to tell me what remote 1 temperature is related to?


phase or mega?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Try this

20x200
NB x13
cpu vcore - 1.48
cpu nb v - 1.2
everything else is auto for mine.


Mine needs 1.501v(vdroop=1.48v) cpu and 1.28 on the northbridge for that which is actually my 24/7 clock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


THIS IS WHAT I RECEIVED FROM Danger Den Sales and Marketing...

Look like we aren't going to be seeing anything from them from now on.


I actually do not see a reason to have aftermarket cooling for the nb and vr. It seems like changing out tim on nb and adding a fan really cools it off. @ 1.55v on the nb mine never gets over 55c at load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


this board bugs out with high nb frequency. =o(


how high is high, 3300?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


how high is high, 3300?


3500mhz

Got phase installed and THIS is a cold lovin' chip! much much much much better than my 965!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


dang....4GHz @ 1.42v....i like










how about at stock voltage?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961616


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


It goes down a tad due to Vdrop. keep uping the voltage. Try 1.47 and up.

heres mine. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961557


yea I have no idea how u guys are getting such high clock speeds on air... makes no sense to me. I have tried just about everything... what a waste of time to RMA that old chip... I was only able to clock the C3 about 100Mhz over the C2...... :swearing:

Maybe I should get a phase change system? haha


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


yea I have no idea how u guys are getting such high clock speeds on air... makes no sense to me. I have tried just about everything... what a waste of time to RMA that old chip... I was only able to clock the C3 about 100Mhz over the C2...... :swearing:

Maybe I should get a phase change system? haha










You need to up the voltage! You will not get anywhere with that voltage. Put it at 1.5v and see if it is stable then work your way down from there. Mine needed 1.47v for the cpu by itself.


----------



## mastical

^^^^^
yessss


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


how about at stock voltage?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961616


ahhhhhhh.......i can't wait anymore......this is the longest wait ever :swearing:


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


You need to up the voltage! You will not get anywhere with that voltage. Put it at 1.5v and see if it is stable then work your way down from there. Mine needed 1.47v for the cpu by itself.


Yea I tried everything between auto and 1.55 on the CPU Voltage... are there any other voltages that should be modified? What about CPU VDD?

The highest I can get it is 3.9Ghz without it crashing..... not sure what im doing wrong...

Everything else is set to auto. *Sigh*

It says 4Ghz for the HT link on newegg but my board is only doing 2Ghz... why is that? is that something I should fix?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961495
anyone with speedfan 4.4 installed care to tell me what remote 1 temperature is related to?


 OKAY! 1.35v on the Vcore @ 4.800Ghz????? W.T.-F.? LOL Is that for real?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


yea I have no idea how u guys are getting such high clock speeds on air... makes no sense to me. I have tried just about everything... what a waste of time to RMA that old chip... I was only able to clock the C3 about 100Mhz over the C2...... :swearing:

Maybe I should get a phase change system? haha










 Okay,

First, are you changing the CPU Voltage or the CPU VDD Voltage?

Secondly, with the TEMP on your NB Chipset getting so high yopu may have actually damaged something. You might have to RMA the Board anyhow.... Sorry to be a bubble burster but that's what I 'm feeling right now about it.

It just doesn't seem right that you can't hit your 4.0 there on even 1.45-1.5v... I really hope that it's not that though!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay,

First, are you changing the CPU Voltage or the CPU VDD Voltage?

Secondly, with the TEMP on your NB Chipset getting so high yopu may have actually damaged something. You might have to RMA the Board anyhow.... Sorry to be a bubble burster but that's what I 'm feeling right now about it.

It just doesn't seem right that you can't hit your 4.0 there on even 1.45-1.5v... I really hope that it's not that though!


I'm only touching the CPU Voltage... I was just curious about the other...

what temps are you talking about on the NB? I added some artic silver to the NB and the temps are much better now...

What temps am I supposed to have?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
I'm only touching the CPU Voltage... I was just curious about the other...

what temps are you talking about on the NB? I added some artic silver to the NB and the temps are much better now...

What temps am I supposed to have?

Oh, sorry! I was thinking of markisa and the NB temps that needed an immediate MoBo HS TIM replacement!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Oh, sorry! I was thinking of markisa and the NB temps that needed an immediate MoBo HS TIM replacement!









well under load, my CPU Gets up to almost 70C...... grr maybe I need a better CPU Cooler?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103046

This is what I'm using and it doesn't seem to be doing the job too well......

Im currently @ 3.8Ghz and with everything else set to auto... this is to keep my temps down as bumping up the voltages dont seem to help me at all!

The temps still seem to hover around 60C under load...... is this normal? I would love for it to be under 50C.....


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I'm good. MSI just put up the Official 1.8 bios.. I installed it but kinda set on my keyboard lol which change a few values. 'spread spectrum' is one I couldn't remember


So it's official ? And what about 1.92 Beta? Is it worth upgrading?

Here is a fragment of an answer that I was given from Online Customer Service:
I asked them what are maximum voltages for MSI 790FX-GD70 and they answered me like this:

"Thanks for contacting msi technical support team! Regarding your issue, you can check all the current value with *Greenpower* *(yeah but I was asking about voltages for all of chipsets like NB and SB *







) and Overclocking center utility *(but then I answered them that Overclocking centre Utility shows inaccurate values - I think so???) *. and the their maximum value, different CPU has different limits *(as for Phenom II 945 it's from 0.85 to 1.425 V :> but I wanted to know what is max Voltage for CPU NB Vcore ehhhh) *

GreenPowerII
OverClocking Center

And the NB temperature, please update your MB bios to A7577AMS.192 to have a try.

You can flash MB BIOS by M-Flash function.

Tada! so... That's my question - will flashing Bios to 1.92 Beta can do anything with high NB temperature??? strange









BTW!

Code:


Code:


ftp://ftp.msi.com.tw/

Does anybody want an access to MSI ftp ?







Just send me PM (the guy from MSI Tech support was so kind and allowed me to use his username and password)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


On note of the northbridge, mine is on FIRE! What the F? 89C Northbridge chipset as I sit at the desktop. What am I suppose to do? I can only imagine that thats unsafe temperatures. I rather not void my warranty to clean off the low quality **** they used and reapply TIM. If I RMA it they will probably send me another board with a NB on fire. Did I just buy a garbage product? I liked this board so far but this is seriously messed up.


I agree with you! Well, what can I say - I am another person on this forum who has changed this (awfull, pink, super-gluish, chewing gum) TIM and I am very dissapointed









After a few hours (well, my mobo works so far but ... I wanted to be very careful not to screw anything) of "hard work" I have finally got it but... the temperature dropped down only around 7-8 C (previously I got 82-83) now with Arctic Silver 5 applied (and one fan 80 mm which blows directly onto NB) I got 73 (idle)







I must have done something wrong because I expected that temp will drop at least 15 C








And at a shop I bought this mobo they told me that I would have probably been waiting for a new one for 3 weeks or maybe longer... (BTW! My SB temp is around 35 C idle). For this amount of money I paid for this mobo I wanted something extra - top quality :/ maybe it's time to change my stock heatsink for something cooler (or maybe I put too much Silver Arctic ??? ) I am in desperation


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
well under load, my CPU Gets up to *almost 70C*...... grr maybe I need a better CPU Cooler?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103046

This is what I'm using and it doesn't seem to be doing the job too well......

Im currently @ 3.8Ghz and with everything else set to auto... this is to keep my temps down as bumping up the voltages dont seem to help me at all!

The temps still seem to hover around 60C under load...... is this normal? I would love for it to be under 50C.....

Okay, you defintely need to reseat that thing. Sometimes the HS can get caught on something and not seat all of the way. Sometimes a little tiny particle of something will drop on the heatsink after you look away and get into the TIM. Make sure also that you don't lift the HS AT ALL after placing it down on the CPU. That can form bubbles that will cause an air pocket to be formed and create a hot spot!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
So it's official ? And what about 1.92 Beta? Is it worth upgrading?

Here is a fragment of an answer that I was given from Online Customer Service:
I asked them what are maximum voltages for MSI 790FX-GD70 and they answered me like this:

"Thanks for contacting msi technical support team! Regarding your issue, you can check all the current value with *Greenpower* *(yeah but I was asking about voltages for all of chipsets like NB and SB*







) and Overclocking center utility *(but then I answered them that Overclocking centre Utility shows inaccurate values - I think so???)* . and the their maximum value, different CPU has different limits *(as for Phenom II 945 it's from 0.85 to 1.425 V :> but I wanted to know what is max Voltage for CPU NB Vcore ehhhh)*

GreenPowerII
OverClocking Center

And the NB temperature, please update your MB bios to A7577AMS.192 to have a try.

You can flash MB BIOS by M-Flash function.

Tada! so... That's my question - will flashing Bios to 1.92 Beta can do anything with high NB temperature??? strange









BTW!

Code:



Code:


ftp://ftp.msi.com.tw/

Does anybody want an access to MSI ftp ?







Just send me PM (the guy from MSI Tech support was so kind and allowed me to use his username and password)

I agree with you! Well, what can I say - I am another person on this forum who has changed this (awfull, pink, super-gluish, chewing gum) TIM and I am very dissapointed









After a few hours (well, my mobo works so far but ... I wanted to be very careful not to screw anything) of "hard work" I have finally got it but... the temperature dropped down only around 7-8 C (previously I got 82-83) now with Arctic Silver 5 applied (and one fan 80 mm which blows directly onto NB) I got 73 (idle)







I must have done something wrong because I expected that temp will drop at least 15 C








And at a shop I bought this mobo they told me that I would have probably been waiting for a new one for 3 weeks or maybe longer... (BTW! My SB temp is around 35 C idle). For this amount of money I paid for this mobo I wanted something extra - top quality :/ maybe it's time to change my stock heatsink for something cooler (or maybe I put too much Silver Arctic ??? ) I am in desperation









Are you sure that you got all of the old stuff off? Are the HS screws tighten all the way down. I'm sorry ask such obvious questions but you never know!~

Did the HS look in any way deofrmed or discolored on the bottom whne you removed the old TIM? Did you accidently scratch it maybe? Did you wipe it with An isopropal pad before applying the new TIM as well as letting it dry first?

Sorry, just trying to brain storm a little...


----------



## Chopxsticks

What program are you gentlemen using to see what your temps are? Im curious if maybe thats why I was getting my previous errors... and if its worth changing paste


----------



## Mastiffman

Everest Ultimate 5.3 download

I have some Tuniq TX-3 on the way and when I get it in I'm removing my NB/Mosfet and SB HS and removing the old and applying this stuff.

My temps are good but I don't want the Current crap to go bad and ruin something...


----------



## NCspecV81

my 965 took 1.64v to get 4.650 ghz stable with a 3300mhz NB. My 955 takes 1.56v with the same settings. I just altered the vcore down. Awesome.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Mastiff you watercooling your chip as well? and what block are you using if you are?

Edit: Everest is amazing


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


my 965 took 1.64v to get 4.650 ghz stable with a 3300mhz NB. My 955 takes 1.56v with the same settings. I just altered the vcore down. Awesome.


That is with the phase, right?


----------



## dir_d

You are running Win7 32bit arent you NCspec?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


my 965 took 1.64v to get 4.650 ghz stable with a 3300mhz NB. My 955 takes 1.56v with the same settings. I just altered the vcore down. Awesome.


K, So do you recommend that i sell my 965 C3 and get a 955 C3? is that what you're telling me here..... huh.... huh??? LOL









P.S. Whta was you're HT Link at?

P.P.S. Did newegg just get those in or what?

Quote:



Mastiff you watercooling your chip as well? and what block are you using if you are?


 Swiftech Apogee GT and I have my OCZ Flex EX in the Loop as well.


----------



## mav2000

Making me feel the same way...but my 965 didnt do what his did, so I guess a 955 wont do what his did as well.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


K, So do you recommend that i sell my 965 C3 and get a 955 C3? is that what you're telling me here..... huh.... huh??? LOL









P.S. Whta was you're HT Link at?

P.P.S. Did newegg just get those in or what?

Swiftech Apogee GT and I have my OCZ Flex EX in the Loop as well.


just grab a 955 to play with and see which you like better. I'm keeping both actually.

My HT link was @ 3300mhz btw. I think they've had them like a week or two.


----------



## enkrypt3d

so I removed the CPU heat sync and the heat spreader on the NB / SB and cleaned everything off again and put fresh AS5 on there... my SB / NB temps stay below 50C under load... but the CPU seems to be sitting around 67C under load when over clocked to 3.8Ghz... is this what I should expect? its not too bad I guess but I would love to have those temps lower....


----------



## mav2000

67 is way over the limit there...your gemini is not doing a good job, or your seating of the HS is bad. take a look again and reseat.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
67 is way over the limit there...your gemini is not doing a good job, or your seating of the HS is bad. take a look again and reseat.

I have reseated it half a dozen times. And reapplied the thermal paste each time. It's not touching anything and it's really tight. Should I get the coolermaster v8 instead?

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2869

I'm thinking of getting this one... Just hoping it clears my case... (NZXT Adamas)

I have taken a flashlight and put it in the opposite side of the CPU and no light comes thru anywhere. Ugh


----------



## mav2000

I would prefer the hyper 212+ if you want something from coolermaster. Its a great cooler for the price..I am sure you will get great temps with that.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah nice! Any improvements that you can tell yet?

I'm not stressing the board in anyway.. so I wouldn't really know. But it works fine. No problems.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I'm not stressing the board in anyway.. so I wouldn't really know. But it works fine. No problems.


How do you like your CPU cooler? Im thinking of getting one....

what are your temps under load and idle? Thx!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


just grab a 955 to play with and see which you like better. I'm keeping both actually.

My HT link was @ 3300mhz btw. I think they've had them like a week or two.



Yeah I don't know If I can afford one until after Tax Season... So maybe then but by then it might be a crappy chip.....


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I would prefer the hyper 212+ if you want something from coolermaster. Its a great cooler for the price..I am sure you will get great temps with that.


yea but at 158mm high I dont think it will fit in my NZXT Adamas case...







120mm is pushing it I think....


----------



## mav2000

The H50 is quite a nice cooler. But a tad expensive for wat it does if you ask me...did a review on that a while ago.


----------



## Schuhmi

hi, my northbridge temperature is 75-78 @ last. is it normal? can it be damaged?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schuhmi* 
hi, my northbridge temperature is 75-78 @ last. is it normal? can it be damaged?

Max safe temp for the NB,according to MSI is 80c,but you dont want to be running it at that temp,if you read back a few pages in this thread,you will find a lot of us have removed the heatsink assembly,removed the very poor quallity thermal paste from the NB and SB chips,cleaned them up and applied a good quallity TIM,then reseat the heatsink assembly.Doing this will reduce temps considerably.

So in answer to your question,your NB temp is very high and needs reducing drasticaly.


----------



## NCspecV81

Stupid rejecting arse cpu-z....

=o\\

*5.445GHz* though. I did use my UD5 for this though. I wanted to try it out since I had settings saved for my 965 on here that I could definitely see which was better.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=962182

I think I could break over 5.5 with the GD-70. I'll try that tonight hopefully.


----------



## Spawnblade

Hey guys, just got my MSI 790FX-GD70 two days ago and spent the last day and a half putting my rig together/troubleshooting it.

Despite the fact I'm now an owner, I have no specs to apply for membership since... well, I'm not sure I'm an owner of a functional board. The temperatures with my rig have been far too high. They're not going to damage anything, but I'm wondering if I have a sensor issue. The reason I first suspected, was because upon booting into the bios (directly from a state of inactivity) my cpu temp read 39 C /102F and system temp was 37 C / 98 F. This was with a Zalman CNPS 9700 NT. Note that my ambient room temperature was 23C/73F.

After seeing this, I performed several tests. I also seem to have one of those nearly overheating Northbridges, though since I'm worried about the Mobos temp sensors, I'm not going to bother trying to take off the heatsink quite yet to fix that.

So back to the tests: I realized I could be doing something wrong in regards to my application of the zalman cooler (though the high system temperature seemed to indicate otherwise.) So I removed the Zalman and stuck on my phenom II x4 955's stock cooler. I then proceeded to see a 37C CPU temp, and 27C system temp immediately upon startup. (This was a cold startup, and my room was/is 21C. I should note that I have an Antec 1200 with the optional fans installed. It's a beast, and I set a thermometer in the case near the mobo. Temp shown is the same as the temp outside the case.

After letting the stock cooler sit in bios for a few minutes, the temps rose steadily to 43C (CPU) and 37C (System) before apparently stabilizing.

Here's screens of my tests in Everest for the temps of the Stock cooler vs. Zalman Cooler:



















Any thoughts on the matter? Advice? Etc? I've tried this with both BIOS version 1.6 (came with mobo) and 1.8. No differences.

My thought is that the sensors are just messed up due to the system temps, and the fact that my listed core temps are lower than my listed cpu temps. If anyone has any theories, or possible solutions, let me know please. Or hell, even if there's somewhere else I should post this







. Going to see what people think before calling AMD or MSI tech support. Would hate to spend hours on the phone with AMD if it happened to be a mobo thing.

Appreciate any help I get. Thanks.

[edit] I should also note that I can feel heat when I touch the heatsink. It's almost unnoticeably different though. It's not hot by any means though. In fact, It's barely above case temp. Haven't tried touching it under load with stock cooler though.

And no, my phenom is not overclocked.
[/edit]


----------



## moorhen2

Hi Spawnblade,your temps look pretty good to me,you keep reffering to "system temp",are you reffering to motherboard temp,if you are it's not high,when you run everest stress test,let it idle for a while so we can see your idle temps,then run the stress test for 30 minutes minimum,so we can see your load temps,then we have a better idea of fluctuations.

What TIM are you using on the HSF,as some need a certain amount of curring time,ie AS5 takes about 200 hours to reach optimum performance.Hope this helps.

PS You will find that the cpu temp will allways be slightly higher than the core temps.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
How do you like your CPU cooler? Im thinking of getting one....

what are your temps under load and idle? Thx!

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post7738686


----------



## Spawnblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Hi Spawnblade,your temps look pretty good to me,you keep reffering to "system temp",are you reffering to motherboard temp,if you are it's not high,when you run everest stress test,let it idle for a while so we can see your idle temps,then run the stress test for 30 minutes minimum,so we can see your load temps,then we have a better idea of fluctuations.

What TIM are you using on the HSF,as some need a certain amount of curring time,ie AS5 takes about 200 hours to reach optimum performance.Hope this helps.


The TIM on the stock is simply what came with it. I wanted to see what the temps would be shown as with everything as it's 'supposed' to be.

The TIM I used with the Zalman cooler was Zalman ZM-STG1. I even tried reapplying it and testing it with the same results as shown above.

The system temp, is the motherboard I believe. At least, it says 'System Temperature' in the bios HW Monitor, and that's what I'm referring to. I don't see how that's low though, when the air temperature inside the case is 23 degrees Celsius, and that's on immediate startup with no real time to heat up.

Also, the cpu temps aren't low at all. From everything I've read, idle CPU temps should be drastically lower. Yet with the stress test I was seeing CPU temps of 55 C and Core temps of 52 C! Isn't that red zone? And with stock voltage/speeds people have listed FAR lower temps with the stock fan all over the net. Honestly, the Zalman temps are what I'd expect the stock temps to be at. I don't see how it's possible to overclock, even with this high-end air cooler, if my temps are like that.

Oh, and again, my CPU temp is being listed as HIGHER than the Core temps?! Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?

I'm running Everest on idle with the stock cooler for the time being to give you a better sample. I'm hesitant to run a stress test for too long with the stock cooler because of how dangerous the cpu reading is, but I'll give it a go after I get a decent idle sample.

[edit] Ah, just realized the Zalman load temps aren't shown. I wrote them down though. The temps on load were 46 for CPU and 43.5 for cores. That was with room/inside case temp of 23C.


----------



## Schuhmi

so you mean 75Â° is very high, but it is on every msi 790fx-gd70 ?

if i get a new board, the temperature will also be high as my board?

and the only thing i can do is to remove the old tim?

right?

so the "failure" is on every board?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
yea but at 158mm high I dont think it will fit in my NZXT Adamas case...







120mm is pushing it I think....

Time to pull out the Cutting wheel! Cut a hole in the side of the case!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schuhmi* 
hi, my northbridge temperature is 75-78 @ last. is it normal? can it be damaged?

No that is not normal... It almost seems that the altest batch of MSI 790FX-GD70's have been shipped with a new Chipset/MOSFET TIM... or something...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawnblade* 
The TIM on the stock is simply what came with it. I wanted to see what the temps would be shown as with everything as it's 'supposed' to be.

The TIM I used with the Zalman cooler was Zalman ZM-STG1. I even tried reapplying it and testing it with the same results as shown above.

The system temp, is the motherboard I believe. At least, it says 'System Temperature' in the bios HW Monitor, and that's what I'm referring to. I don't see how that's low though, when the air temperature inside the case is 23 degrees Celsius, and that's on immediate startup with no real time to heat up.

Also, the cpu temps aren't low at all. From everything I've read, idle CPU temps should be drastically lower. Yet with the stress test I was seeing CPU temps of 55 C and Core temps of 52 C! Isn't that red zone? And with stock voltage/speeds people have listed FAR lower temps with the stock fan all over the net. Honestly, the Zalman temps are what I'd expect the stock temps to be at. I don't see how it's possible to overclock, even with this high-end air cooler, if my temps are like that.

Oh, and again, my CPU temp is being listed as HIGHER than the Core temps?! Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?

I'm running Everest on idle with the stock cooler for the time being to give you a better sample. I'm hesitant to run a stress test for too long with the stock cooler because of how dangerous the cpu reading is, but I'll give it a go after I get a decent idle sample.

[edit] Ah, just realized the Zalman load temps aren't shown. I wrote them down though. The temps on load were 46 for CPU and 43.5 for cores. That was with room/inside case temp of 23C.

YOU have to remember that most users are removing the MFR applied TIM and replacing with something like MX or AS5 thermate compound.. This will yield better temps.

You should try this and see if it makes a difference. I may very well be that the TIm is causing this issue.

Good luck!


----------



## Spawnblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
YOU have to remember that most users are removing the MFR applied TIM and replacing with something like MX or AS5 thermate compound.. This will yield better temps.

You should try this and see if it makes a difference. I may very well be that the TIm is causing this issue.

Good luck!











Already noted that I tried with an aftermarket HSF (Zalman CNPS 9700 NT 110mm) and aftermarket thermal compound. Temps were ~32/~46 compared to ~43/~60. The heatsink isn't getting that hot either, in fact I'd say they're cool (neither of them.) Whereas I can feel the heat on the mobo around the CPU. 32/46 is about 15 degrees higher than I've seen people post with equivalent setups. In fact, it's around what people are getting with 955s OCed to 3.8 ghz. Perhaps this is more a CPU issue than a mainboard issue at this point. In fact, I'm betting my CPU is not flat, or something is wrong with the heat spreader. I can't think of another reason why both heatsinks would be so cool. In which case, I should probably take this over to the AMD forums.

Different question though:

Plugged a harddrive that had two existing partitions into the 790FX. It recognizes the first partition on it, but not the second one. It's a 500 GB drive, and 395 of the 500 is recognized. Any idea how I might fix this?

Thanks for the last few responses







.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
just grab a 955 to play with and see which you like better. I'm keeping both actually.

My HT link was @ 3300mhz btw. I think they've had them like a week or two.

The 955 is sitting in my cart right now.









Just working on the guts to tell the wife that I sold her xmas present she got me and bought something better...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
The 955 is sitting in my cart right now.









Just working on the guts to tell the wife that I sold her xmas present she got me and bought something better...

LOL!! Do it!!!

On a side topic to that...

I just replaced the chipset heatsink TIM, and I cannot believe the difference. I thought I had a good seating etc... with the stock set-up, but wow, what a difference. *I'm seeing about a 15*c drop in NB temp!!*
















Just prior to replacing, Everest showed the NB idling around 53-54*c, right now it is sitting on 39*c and hasn't changed one degree, whereas before it would move around about 2*c.

I've also noticed the CPU is a couple of degrees cooler.

I'm going to do a little gaming, and then some folding (both cards) and see how it does. Lately it's been in the 59-63*c range in those situations at these ambients (66-68*f), and my current clocks.

Marc

Oh, and by the way, that is one sick clocking 955 you got there NCspecV81. You have stirred the pot here, and I'll bet a few people are going to be jumping one those now (maybe even me!).


----------



## moorhen2

Spawnblade,at the risk of sounding patronising,how are you applying the TIM,as too much is as bad as none at all,there are several methods used to apply TIM,i have used most,ie the uncooked grain of rice size in the centre of the cpu's heatspreader,and allowing the HSF to spread the paste,but i have had the best results with the line method,ie a thin line of TIM along one edge of the cpu heatspreader,and then using a credit card or similar,manually spreading it out over the heatspreader,but once again,you only need a thin layer.

Also,each make of TIM will have a different viscosity,i have changed from AS5 to Arctic cooling MX-3,the MX-3 is much thicker than the AS5,and has no curing time,where AS5 has a recomended curing time,so your Zallman TIM may have it's own curing time to reach optimum thermal performance.


----------



## Spawnblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Spawnblade,at the risk of sounding patronising,how are you applying the TIM,as too much is as bad as none at all,there are several methods used to apply TIM,i have used most,ie the uncooked grain of rice size in the centre of the cpu's heatspreader,and allowing the HSF to spread the paste,but i have had the best results with the line method,ie a thin line of TIM along one edge of the cpu heatspreader,and then using a credit card or similar,manually spreading it out over the heatspreader,but once again,you only need a thin layer.

Also,each make of TIM will have a different viscosity,i have changed from AS5 to Arctic cooling MX-3,the MX-3 is much thicker than the AS5,and has no curing time,where AS5 has a recomended curing time,so your Zallman TIM may have it's own curing time to reach optimum thermal performance.


The ZM-STG1 comes with a brush to use for its application. I covered the heat spreader with a thin film, and didn't put any on the HSF base. It's little enough that none squeezes out when the HSF is clamped down. When I reseat my Zalman I'll try even less and see what happens (using the plastic bag trick to see if that gets it even thinner than the brush did.) I was very conservative in my application. In fact, if there wasn't so much anxiety over people applying too much TIM in the tech community, I'd adamantly deny having done so. I did reseat the HSF three times in testing (with different amounts) and had no difference.

Just curious, but I noticed that my PSU voltage on the 12v rail is showing up as 11.88, though I'm told it should be around 12.2-12.4. Would this have any impact or no?


----------



## moorhen2

I have seen that zallman brush on TIM,and used it,i was not impressed to say the least,they make some good HSF's,but in my opinion there TIM leaves a lot to be desired,but each to there own and all that.I would personaly recomend a better make of TIM,ie AS5,MX-3,OCZ freeze and the like,youl get far better results.

As for your 12v rail,i think you should look into it,as your right,should be just above the 12v mark,well mine is anyway,is your PSU single 12v rail,or multi,???


----------



## Spawnblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I have seen that zallman brush on TIM,and used it,i was not impressed to say the least,they make some good HSF's,but in my opinion there TIM leaves a lot to be desired,but each to there own and all that.I would personaly recomend a better make of TIM,ie AS5,MX-3,OCZ freeze and the like,youl get far better results.

As for your 12v rail,i think you should look into it,as your right,should be just above the 12v mark,well mine is anyway,is your PSU single 12v rail,or multi,???


The reviews indicated people were actually getting lower temperatures than AS5. At this point though, I find everyone has different results with the same things. It's pretty annoying.

It's a single volt rail. Corsair TX850W with 70 amps on a single +12. The voltage doesn't appear to change at all- a good thing, but I really have no way of telling if the 11.8 is accurate or not since I don't have any devices with which to measure the real amount. Using Everest/Speed Fan/HW Monitor to measure:










Again, I might just be paranoid here since I don't have any stability issues. I also know that software is unable to monitor voltages accurately at the moment. Should I be concerned? Are there any other programs I can cross check Everest's values with?

Thanks again.

[edit] I can't seem to find a listing for the 12v rail in the bios. Am I just blind, or is it actually not present? I found an amperage listing for ICore, ICore_NB, and I12v, all of which switched back and forth between two close numbers. The only voltages I found were CPU VCore, NBVcore, 3.3, and 5v?


----------



## moorhen2

I would'nt be too concerned about the 12v rail showing 11.88v,as you say,software is'nt very accurate for this.

What i would like to know is are you setting all the values in the bios manually,or have you left a lot on auto,????

Any chance you could post screenshots of cpu-z,showing cpu tab,and memory tab,this would help a lot.


----------



## Spawnblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I would'nt be too concerned about the 12v rail showing 11.88v,as you say,software is'nt very accurate for this.

What i would like to know is are you setting all the values in the bios manually,or have you left a lot on auto,????

Ah, all on auto. Been testing all my components to make sure they work before I try manually setting any voltages or speeds.


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawnblade*


It's a single volt rail. Corsair TX850W with 70 amps on a single +12.


WOW thats a nice psu. I wouldn't be too worried about a 0.12 voltage drop with that kind of current.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spawnblade* 
The reviews indicated people were actually getting lower temperatures than AS5. At this point though, I find everyone has different results with the same things. It's pretty annoying.

It's a single volt rail. Corsair TX850W with 70 amps on a single +12. The voltage doesn't appear to change at all- a good thing, but I really have no way of telling if the 11.8 is accurate or not since I don't have any devices with which to measure the real amount. Using Everest/Speed Fan/HW Monitor to measure:










Again, I might just be paranoid here since I don't have any stability issues. I also know that software is unable to monitor voltages accurately at the moment. Should I be concerned? Are there any other programs I can cross check Everest's values with?

Thanks again.

[edit] I can't seem to find a listing for the 12v rail in the bios. Am I just blind, or is it actually not present? I found an amperage listing for ICore, ICore_NB, and I12v, all of which switched back and forth between two close numbers. The only voltages I found were CPU VCore, NBVcore, 3.3, and 5v?

There IS a reason that you can't see the 12v rail in the BIOS. After BIOS 1.2O for Stupid reason MSI techs that write the BIOS Totally forgot that when you enable to the Code to be able to press the down arrow one more time when COmpletely at the bottom of a page in the BIOS it does't diasables the ability to scroll completely down the Screen.

SOOOOO, When you go into the either the hardware monitor section I the BIOS you can see all of the Volt monitoring Except the last one.....

And guess which one that JUST SO HAPPENS to be??? YOu guessed it! The 12V+ Rail reading....

I think that it's a great reading to have to be able to trouble shoot power stability issues. I said something to "Tony at OCZ" being that he was the one that gtting all of the BIOS from MSI for this board BUT he NEVER even responded....

SO if someone wants to take it upon themselves to call MSI and bring this to their attentions, by all means feel free. If not, then I guess that I will go Ahead and do it!









Quote:

I would'nt be too concerned about the 12v rail showing 11.88v,as you say,software is'nt very accurate for this.

What i would like to know is are you setting all the values in the bios manually,or have you left a lot on auto,????

Any chance you could post screenshots of cpu-z,showing cpu tab,and memory tab,this would help a lot.

I would also like to add that Yes, this reading Is Very important. If the Motherboard is not accepting 12v form the PSU and the PSU is fine, you Will have Stability issues! Rebooting at random and locks up galore!!! Trust me, it's happened to me before on an older board made by Asus...


----------



## TechnoCrat

http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af230/TechnoCrat_photos/superclock.gif?t=1264028150


----------



## eclipseaudio4

TechnoCrat: nice but I am sure you can go higher!


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


TechnoCrat: nice but I am sure you can go higher!


Yeah I know. I just got this. I'm trying to work it in.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post7738686










Only one of ur pics are showing up for some reason... thx tho!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
The 955 is sitting in my cart right now.









Just working on the guts to tell the wife that I sold her xmas present she got me and bought something better...


Don't tell her. She'll never know! =o)


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spawnblade*


Hey guys, just got my MSI 790FX-GD70 two days ago and spent the last day and a half putting my rig together/troubleshooting it.

My thought is that the sensors are just messed up due to the system temps, and the fact that my listed core temps are lower than my listed cpu temps. If anyone has any theories, or possible solutions, let me know please.


I also do think that the sensors are a little bit messed up. It seems quite impossible (well, everything is possible but... ) to have so high temperatures... especially NB ...







Having 7 (seven) 120 mm fans installed (I don't count graphic card fan) in my case it's just ridiculous to have "a bonefire" at the chipset ;> Maybe I did something wrong (well I reapplied TIM and my temp now is at 74 idle) when I was reapplying TIM but I can't belive it that this whole operation gave me so poor results ;/

MSI Online Customer Service System gave me an answer about this temp issue. They wrote to me to try to change BIOS to 1.92 Beta version ... I haven't done it so far... maybe I'll try it tomorrow and I will let you know if anything changed ;>


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


The voltage doesn't matter if its within + or - 2 range. Each component takes the required power (Watts) to function. Which means a device will draw more current (Amperes) if the required voltage is not supplied. Power(W)=Current(A)xVoltage(V). I don't mean to sound like a bell end but I know a thing or two bout power and psus. SO without further damage to my brain and yours here's my max oc.







http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af230/TechnoCrat_photos/superclock.gif?t=1264028150


Wow! TechnoCrat... Core Speed 3980 *THz!!!!* have you got a private powerplant or sth ?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Were do you get the Beta bios? all I can find is 1.8


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Wow! TechnoCrat... Core Speed 3980 *THz!!!!* have you got a private powerplant or sth ?









Dammit HT error!! I guess I should up my 1.405kV CPU voltage.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Wow! TechnoCrat... Core Speed 3980 *THz!!!!* have you got a private powerplant or sth ?










How is that possible? Unless he photoshopped it lol


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Were do you get the Beta bios? all I can find is 1.8


I belive you can get it from here. I got this link from MSI Online Customer Service and I belive it's their FTP









Could you share your opinion about this BIOS version after you upgrade it?


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


I belive you can get it from here. I got this link from MSI Online Customer Service and I belive it's their FTP









Could you share your opinion about this BIOS version after you upgrade it?










Do you know what this bios will improve over 1.7?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Were do you get the Beta bios? all I can find is 1.8


Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Do you know what this bios will improve over 1.7?

Just go here. It's OCZ's thread on all the lastest. Except 1.91, 1.92


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Do you know what this bios will improve over 1.7?

Well what do you want to to improve. I'm currently running 1.9b2 with no issues or difference that i can see from 1.7


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm doing some passive tests on the gd-70 right now with my 965 C3 and a megahalem. I'll post my results here in a little bit. I done a quick 5 run of linx and I'm gonna game on it for a few rounds of l4d2 since source games load the cpu pretty well. Figured it would be a nice game to try. That, and I enjoy it too.

Yes, there will be overclocking. =o)


----------



## gsk3rd

I am currently running prime @ 4.1ghz cpu/2.6ghz nb/1600 ram, 8-8-8-24-40-1t. 1.5 hours in and good to go.

testing tighter ram settings. next 2.8ghz nb.


----------



## skline00

After reading the comments about the NB overheating and my NB on my MSI790FX-GD70 running @75-80C I disassebled the heatsink, cleaned the NB and SB, applied AS thermal paste AND attached a small 50mm cpu fan directly over the NB HS. In the BIOS I set the fan to run at 50% (@2300rpm) and the temp has dropped to 57C and never goes over 62C. That's a BIG improvement.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skline00*


After reading the comments about the NB overheating and my NB on my MSI790FX-GD70 running @75-80C I disassebled the heatsink, cleaned the NB and SB, applied AS thermal paste AND attached a small 50mm cpu fan directly over the NB HS. In the BIOS I set the fan to run at 50% (@2300rpm) and the temp has dropped to 57C and never goes over 62C. That's a BIG improvement.


make sure u scrub the chips b/c the pink stuff is dried on and the chips themselves should be kind of shiny when clean... Take a paper towel and wet it w/ rubbing alcohol and try to clean all that gunk off...

be sure its off of both surfaces now...

My idle tems are 40-44C which is much much better than before.... and also be sure the screws on the back are good and tight so that it makes a good contact w/ the SB / NB chips!


----------



## NCspecV81

Alrighty, first things are first. Let's just get straight to the overclock. Now I did decide I wasn't going to use any additional voltage b/c lets face it...HEAT!

The setup to produce the maximum heat on both the imc and nb:










Fresh idle temps










Just ran a 5 pass linx on it to generate some serious heat - It fared okay but did surpass the 64c max thermal spec. For some reason coretemp stuck @ 59c when the load dropped. Actual idle after linx was 39c.


----------



## Schuhmi

i have 11,88v, too. i also have changed the psu but with 2 different PSU's, i have 11,88. is it ok? or should i change the board?


----------



## mav2000

Just a thought guys...my cores run at lower temps as compared to my cpu and this has happened over the last 3 cpu's that I have used....now most of what I see is the cores running hotter than the cpu...so whcih one is right? that also means that my board is not getting the cpu temps right if the cores are running cooler...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schuhmi* 
i have 11,88v, too. i also have changed the psu but with 2 different PSU's, i have 11,88. is it ok? or should i change the board?

Everest ultimate is showing mine at 12.23 -12.32v for my 12v+ SO IDK what say there.... Are you using everest?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Just a thought guys...my cores run at lower temps as compared to my cpu and this has happened over the last 3 cpu's that I have used....now most of what I see is the cores running hotter than the cpu...so whcih one is right? that also means that my board is not getting the cpu temps right if the cores are running cooler...

I always go off of my Core temps.... They match the temps read in the Program "Coretemp"... and that's what I care about most...

What IO'm starting to wonder is if MSI starting using a Different Factory TIM on the NB/MOSFET HS's... There is a bar code in between the 1st and 2nd PCI-e Slots onthe motherboard. I wonder if that could possibly tell us if there is some relation in motherboard batches. Maybe the latest batch has a different TIM.

I'm going to be replacing my TIM this weekend when my TX-3 shows up. So I will pay attention as to what Color TIM that is on there.

My temps are fine right now, but i want to make sure, with all of this talk (I Know, I sound paranoid) of NB Temps, that my TIM doesn't go to H.E. Double Hockey's in a hand basket and bring up my temps. So I will defintely show some pics of the experience and post them...


----------



## Schuhmi

everest shows 11,88v. that is 1% difference. is it ok? some people say that it is ok.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Do you know what this bios will improve over 1.7?

I expected you tell me what improvements they made









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Just go here. It's OCZ's thread on all the lastest. Except 1.91, 1.92

It's 1.92 Beta in the link I posted above. At least it says it is 1.92


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
I expected you tell me what improvements they made









It's 1.92 Beta in the link I posted above. At least it says it is 1.92









Sorry that was just to give a place that had all the rest of them....


----------



## moorhen2

Well i can confirm that the latest beta bios 1.9b2,has made a difference to NB temps,since running it on one of my boards since release,it has shown a drop of about 6-8c on my NB.

As i mentioned before,i have bought another GD70,and will be setting up a second system,i will check the new board to see if the heatpipe assembly is using a different TIM to the factory applied TIM that was used on the board i am using now,before i applied MX-3,will get back with results as soon as i can,still waiting for some bits for my second rig to arrive.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well i can confirm that the latest beta bios 1.9b2,has made a difference to NB temps,since running it on one of my boards since release,it has shown a drop of about 6-8c on my NB.

As i mentioned before,i have bought another GD70,and will be setting up a second system,i will check the new board to see if the heatpipe assembly is using a different TIM to the factory applied TIM that was used on the board i am using now,before i applied MX-3,will get back with results as soon as i can,still waiting for some bits for my second rig to arrive.


I tried the beta BIOS and my temps were out of control... NB was 72C under load and the SB was 70C... just unreal... so I downgraded to v1.8 and idle temps are much better than v1.7 or v1.9 beta.... Idle temps now are 37C-40C load temps are 61C for the CPU, 49C for the SB and 64-66C for the NB...

V1.8 FTW (this is with a OC @ 3.8Ghz everything set to auto except the multiplier)


----------



## moorhen2

Your temps still seem a bit on the high side @3.8ghz,61c at full load is only 1c bellow the max temp of 62c,so thats a little worrying,do you know what your voltages are,you say the only thing thats not on auto in the bios is the cpu multi.

I dont know much about the HSF you are using,geminii i think,yes,perhaps you should look into getting something else,just a thought.

I have just read several reviews on your HSF,and to be honest it was'nt one of the best performers in the tests,most of the reviewers gave it a very poor score,it was'nt too bad with clocks up to about 3.5-3.6ghz,but over that left a lot to be desired.Sorry.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Your temps still seem a bit on the high side @3.8ghz,61c at full load is only 1c bellow the max temp of 62c,so thats a little worrying,do you know what your voltages are,you say the only thing thats not on auto in the bios is the cpu multi.

I dont know much about the HSF you are using,geminii i think,yes,perhaps you should look into getting something else,just a thought.


Yea I ordered the Corsair H50:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010

Hoping it keeps the CPU cooler!

What do u mean 62C is the max temp? U mean its the max temp for this CPU?


----------



## moorhen2

Corsair H50,yes i think that will help a lot,what's known as an entry level liquid cooling kit,one thing i would be inclined to do,is when you get it,remove the pre-applied TIM,and use something better,ie AS5,MX-3,OCZ FREEZE,you will have better results with temps.Hope this helps.??

62C is the max safe temp for the cpu,not recomended getting to this and above.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Corsair H50,yes i think that will help a lot,what's known as an entry level liquid cooling kit,one thing i would be inclined to do,is when you get it,remove the pre-applied TIM,and use something better,ie AS5,MX-3,OCZ FREEZE,you will have better results with temps.Hope this helps.??


thx yea I have some arctic silver 5 left over... hope I have enough...

also should the fans be sucking in cool air from the rear or should I setup a push pull so that the air is going out the back? what works best? I have 2 fans on the side panel pulling air into the case so i might have to reverse those if I go w/ what Corsair recommends (by having it draw air in from the rear which seems backwards to me)


----------



## moorhen2

I think corsairs logic is drawing air in from the back of the case over the rad,as apposed to drawing air from inside the case over the rad,as the air inside the case is allready warm,if you get what i mean,i know this goes against logic,you normally want warm air to be taken out of the case,but i would go with corsairs recomendation.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I think corsairs logic is drawing air in from the back of the case over the rad,as apposed to drawing air from inside the case over the rad,as the air inside the case is allready warm,if you get what i mean,i know this goes against logic,you normally want warm air to be taken out of the case,but i would go with corsairs recomendation.


yea im gonna try that... and maybe setup a shroud to one of the fans on the side panel so that the hot air is directed out of the case... gotta figure that part out tho haha


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I think corsairs logic is drawing air in from the back of the case over the rad,as apposed to drawing air from inside the case over the rad,as the air inside the case is allready warm,if you get what i mean,i know this goes against logic,you normally want warm air to be taken out of the case,but i would go with corsairs recomendation.


Sorry I missed this topic... so, I got 7 fans 120 mm. 1 is located at the front of my case (sucking air into the case), the other one at the bottom (also sucking - pushing cold air inside). Got one in the side panel (pushing inside) and there is one at the back (drawing air from the case) and 2 at the top which drawing air out from the case). There is one more on my Mugen which is located opposite the fan at the back of case (this one draws out air) ... Do you think it's optimal configuration? I haven't reported any significant temperature changes since I have reverted these 2 top fans from pushing air into case to drawing it from the case... ehhh complicated?








maybe I'll take a picture :>


----------



## moorhen2

Hi pendrago,yes your setup seems good,the whole idea is to get cool air into the case,drawn over the mobo and other components,then get the now warm air out of the case by any means possible,i for one never keep the side panel on my case,it aids in keeping temps down,but then thats just me,lol!!!!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Corsair H50,yes i think that will help a lot,what's known as an entry level liquid cooling kit,one thing i would be inclined to do,is when you get it,remove the pre-applied TIM,and use something better,ie AS5,MX-3,OCZ FREEZE,you will have better results with temps.Hope this helps.??

*62C is the max safe temp for the cpu,not recomended getting to this and above*.

First off I just bought this board and some other things to go with it, so I guess I am in the club!








See attached picture, spent a pretty penny but it should be well worth it. Anyway I should have everything next week sometime and will have some o/c for you guys. I am so stupid I bought the C2 stepping 965







and I just picked up the C3 to go with this board so I can get full 1600Mhz RAM speed. Oh and I am going to have Vista 64bit installed on an Corsair extreme 32GB SSD for extra performance, should be fun!

FYI that 62c is for the case temperature. I emailed Indigo Extreme b/c I bought their thermal solution and this is what they said

"Hi Sean,

Thank you for your inquiry.

AMDâ€™s 62C spec is for max case temperature (a thermocouple measurement taken on top of the CPU lid); however, you will be measuring CPU core/junction temperature with a utility such as SpeedFan, etc. As there is significant thermal resistance between the CPU lid and core/junction, the core temperature will be much higher than the case temperature.

The Indigo Xtreme Installation Guide specifically for the AM3/2 notes reflow temperature peak in the 80-85C range. The CPU has built-in thermal protection and will throttle; there have been no issues from other customers at these temperatures.

It is strongly recommended that you reflow Indigo Xtreme with stock freq. and voltage; additionally, do not disable the CPU thermal protection.

Feel free to contact me if I can assist further.

Chris"

If you have not heard of Indigo let me explain, it is a self contained thermal compound for extreme overclockers and it cost $18 for two applications and this stuff needs to reach a certain temp to flow through all the little gaps and what not on the heatsink. In order to reach the re-flow point you have to run CPUburn for the amounted time to get your CPU to hit 85c (run 4 at the same time for quads) which I thought was bananas for a AMD chip cause like everyone else I saw the 62c also. Here is the link :http://indigo-xtreme.com/
Please post up if you plan on using this stuff as I am to much of a chicken to burn my new 965 at 85c. I will just sit on the crap till some more people get familiar with this stuff and make sure it is ok to reach those temps with AMD CPU's...


----------



## moorhen2

Well thats very confusing,max safe temp for the 965be c3 is 62c,AMD confirms this,link below,your saying that it's 62c case temp,if your case temp was 62c,i would dread to think what your cpu temp would be,let alone the rest of the components,so that makes no sense at all.

For them to say to run your AM3 cpu @85c,to me is madness,thats my opinion anyway,but what do i know,lol!!!,mind you i have been in this game for 35 years,so i think i know a little bit,LOL!!

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...=True&f12=True


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well thats very confusing,max safe temp for the 965be c3 is 62c,AMD confirms this,link below,your saying that it's 62c case temp,if your case temp was 62c,i would dread to think what your cpu temp would be,let alone the rest of the components,so that makes no sense at all.

For them to say to run your AM3 cpu @85c,to me is madness,thats my opinion anyway,but what do i know,lol!!!,mind you i have been in this game for 35 years,so i think i know a little bit,LOL!!

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...=True&f12=True


Yeah Indigo claims the CPU can handle the temp of 85c and the CPU atcually trottles itself down before even hitting the max temp. Don't know which temp is safe that is why I am holding off using this stuff. I will have a spare 965 to test this but not sure if I want to go with it (don't want to trash the new 790FX in the proccess). Supposedly this Indigo stuff is the best compaired to the chart found on their site, see attached, so could be worth it if it doesn't burn your chip.


----------



## godsfshrmn

I would wait for an independent reviewer to take a look at it before I bought something that expensive, especially given their comments on the max temps for the 965. The temp differences are only 1-4C from what most use. Not worth the price IMO


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godsfshrmn*


I would wait for an independent reviewer to take a look at it before I bought something that expensive, especially given their comments on the max temps for the 965. The temp differences are only 1-4C from what most use. Not worth the price IMO


Yeah I came across this stuff while searching and thought hey not too much and supposed to give good temps and perfect application every time so pulled the trigger and now have a new paper weight








http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ution-tim.html 
Link to thread, what's been talked about it so far here on overclock.net
Started researching more once I read the damn directions


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Yeah Indigo claims the CPU can handle the temp of 85c and the CPU atcually trottles itself down before even hitting the max temp. Don't know which temp is safe that is why I am holding off using this stuff. I will have a spare 965 to test this but not sure if I want to go with it (don't want to trash the new 790FX in the proccess). Supposedly this Indigo stuff is the best compaired to the chart found on their site, see attached, so could be worth it if it doesn't burn your chip.


I would'nt take too much notice of there chart,like most companys,they want you to buy there product,according to there chart,some of the best TIM's on the market did'nt do very well at all,very strange,so i would take it with a pinch off salt,lol!!


----------



## NCspecV81

I broke down and bought another 955 c3. Should be here tomorrow for testing!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I broke down and bought another 955 c3. Should be here tomorrow for testing!


LOL!!!,you have far too much money to burn,are you hoping for a different batch,i think far to much emphasis is put on batch weeks,you can have two chips from the same week,and one will allways be slightly better than the other,and vice versa,so it's just luck of the draw,lol!!









I have seen lots of people say that the 0942 batch week were crap,i beg to differ,i have one and i can bench at 4.2ghz,lots of others say they could'nt get there chip of the same week to 4ghz,so i think it shows you either get lucky,or you dont.My opinion anyway,lol!!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well thats very confusing,max safe temp for the 965be c3 is 62c,AMD confirms this,link below,your saying that it's 62c case temp,if your case temp was 62c,i would dread to think what your cpu temp would be,let alone the rest of the components,so that makes no sense at all.

For them to say to run your AM3 cpu @85c,to me is madness,thats my opinion anyway,but what do i know,lol!!!,mind you i have been in this game for 35 years,so i think i know a little bit,LOL!!

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...=True&f12=True

IDK, I got an old FX-60 in my 939 rig to hit 80C a couple times during some extreme overclocking. CPU was fine...


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I broke down and bought another 955 c3. Should be here tomorrow for testing!

I will be very interested to see the results.

running prime blend now 4.1ghz cpu/2.8ghz nb/1600, 8-8-8-24-40-1t ram. passed 1 hour when i was home so hopefully it is still running when I get home! 9 hr test!


----------



## moorhen2

Yes i have had the FX55,FX60,and FX62,different beasts altogether,those were the dogs danglies in there day.Oh the good old days,lol!!!


----------



## skline00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
make sure u scrub the chips b/c the pink stuff is dried on and the chips themselves should be kind of shiny when clean... Take a paper towel and wet it w/ rubbing alcohol and try to clean all that gunk off...

be sure its off of both surfaces now...

My idle tems are 40-44C which is much much better than before.... and also be sure the screws on the back are good and tight so that it makes a good contact w/ the SB / NB chips!









enkrypt3d: Thanks for the advice. I ALWAYS clean parts with 91% isoprophyl alcohol and never touch the parts with my fingertips afterwards. I carefully got all of the pink gunk off of the NB and SB then used Qtips with the alcohol and cleaned them shiny bright. It's a pity that MSI didn't use a better termal pad.
After applying ArticSilver5 (I used saran wrap around my finger and smooth it to a thin layer) on both chips, I reapplied the HS and tightened the screws. The temp dropped @5 degrees but the fan application directly on the NB part of the heatsink made the most difference (from @75C down to 55-56C idle and @61 C max after an hour of gameplay. Previous to this it was @75C idle 86C max). I think these NBs run hot.


----------



## godsfshrmn

So the NB HS is mounted with screws? I am wanting to try this out this weekend but I wasn't sure if the gum is what they were using to hold it in place.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I will be very interested to see the results.

running prime blend now 4.1ghz cpu/2.8ghz nb/1600, 8-8-8-24-40-1t ram. passed 1 hour when i was home so hopefully it is still running when I get home! 9 hr test!


That's what I hate about prime. I have to leave it running when I'm not able to monitor my pc. I'm not about to do that given the fact I run phase mostly. Anything could go wrong during that period and I would have no way to correct/stop it. The amount of condensation that would be created if the PC shut down and didn't restart, whilst the phase running would be overwhelming. Talking about puddle formation.

This is a reason I run Linx as it gives a very high heat load, a 5 to 10 run pass takes relatively little time, and nothing I've ever done has ever crashed when it completes those tests. I could run prime but I'm not about to watch my pc load for hours on end while I would rather prefer to be gaming or benching.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skline00* 
enkrypt3d: Thanks for the advice. I ALWAYS clean parts with 91% isoprophyl alcohol and never touch the parts with my fingertips afterwards. I carefully got all of the pink gunk off of the NB and SB then used Qtips with the alcohol and cleaned them shiny bright. It's a pity that MSI didn't use a better termal pad.
After applying ArticSilver5 (I used saran wrap around my finger and smooth it to a thin layer) on both chips, I reapplied the HS and tightened the screws. The temp dropped @5 degrees but the fan application directly on the NB part of the heatsink made the most difference (from @75C down to 55-56C idle and @61 C max after an hour of gameplay. Previous to this it was @75C idle 86C max). I think these NBs run hot.

Dont forget AS5 has a recomended burn in time of 200 hours,so you should see even lower temps after it has cured.


----------



## Spawnblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
make sure u scrub the chips b/c the pink stuff is dried on and the chips themselves should be kind of shiny when clean... Take a paper towel and wet it w/ rubbing alcohol and try to clean all that gunk off...

be sure its off of both surfaces now...

My idle tems are 40-44C which is much much better than before.... and also be sure the screws on the back are good and tight so that it makes a good contact w/ the SB / NB chips!



















Are those idles with no additional fans over the Northbridge?

I switched that pink crap (god it was hard to get off) out for some thermal grease, but my temps are still stuck around 55. Because of how much of a pain it is to remove the mobo and attempt reseating/tightening, I haven't been able to make adjustments to see if it's my fault though. If you're getting those temps on stock though, then I suspect I need to re-evaluate my TIM replacement job. Perhaps I didn't tighten the screws enough? (went until the screwdriver would slip out of the screws without me applying more pressure for friction.) Ah, there was also evidence of some smears of pink crap that I couldn't get off with rubbing alcohol. I suspect another attempt might do it though.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skline00* 
enkrypt3d: Thanks for the advice. I ALWAYS clean parts with 91% isoprophyl alcohol and never touch the parts with my fingertips afterwards. I carefully got all of the pink gunk off of the NB and SB then used Qtips with the alcohol and cleaned them shiny bright. It's a pity that MSI didn't use a better termal pad.
After applying ArticSilver5 (I used saran wrap around my finger and smooth it to a thin layer) on both chips, I reapplied the HS and tightened the screws. The temp dropped @5 degrees but the fan application directly on the NB part of the heatsink made the most difference (from @75C down to 55-56C idle and @61 C max after an hour of gameplay. Previous to this it was @75C idle 86C max). I think these NBs run hot.

skline,

Are you saying that one could install a more effient thermal pad for the MVR's?

What is on there and what would you suggest?

Would thermal paste be a bad idea? I have a S939 Asus A8N32 Sli Deluxe. I lapped the Silver MVR Heatsink after taking the thermal pad off and then reinstalled it with AS5 and it seemed like the HS was warmer than before, when it had the thermal pad on... My thinking was that it was transferring more heat than before? Doesn't make sense or do you think that it may just been getting hotter altogether?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
skline,

Are you saying that one could install a more effient thermal pad for the MVR's?

What is on there and what would you suggest?

Would thermal paste be a bad idea? I have a S939 Asus A8N32 Sli Deluxe. I lapped the Silver MVR Heatsink after taking the thermal pad off and then reinstalled it with AS5 and it seemed like the HS was warmer than before, when it had the thermal pad on... My thinking was that it was transferring more heat than before? Doesn't make sense or do you think that it may just been getting hotter altogether?

Hey Mastiffman, sorry to bump in but that OCZ SSD you got hooked up how is the performance? I got a Corsair 32GB in yesterday and just patiently waiting for my order with my board and stuff. Just really wanting to know how good the performance is over a WD Caviar.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Hey Mastiffman, sorry to bump in but that OCZ SSD you got hooked up how is the performance? I got a Corsair 32GB in yesterday and just patiently waiting for my order with my board and stuff. Just really wanting to know how good the performance is over a WD Caviar.

TWO Things here....

*1st* Seanicy,

I love it man! My Max read on it is about 205MB/s and the write is around 75-180Mb/s from what I remember when I first installed it.

*2nd* SPEC,

You are a bad influence!!!! My wife says that she wants to talk to you MR.!!!!!!! LOLOLOL

LOOK what I did! I better get a good one too Damit! LOL


----------



## NCspecV81

lol I'm with you brother. I got a second one coming tomorrow from there too!

*edit* I hope your wife's name isn't betty lulz. JFWY.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
lol I'm with you brother. I got a second one coming tomorrow from there too!

*edit* I hope your wife's name isn't betty lulz. JFWY.

HA!

It's Beth! And Yes, ONLY Beth! No Elizabeth (Betty).... LOL

Yeah she said that she's got a few words for ya! LOL -JK


----------



## NCspecV81

I just hope this other 955 is good. AMD cpu's are so much more affordable than intel ones.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
TWO Things here....

*1st* Seanicy,

I love it man! My Max read on it is about 205MB/s and the write is around 75-180Mb/s from what I remember when I first installed it.

*2nd* SPEC,

You are a bad influence!!!! My wife says that she wants to talk to you MR.!!!!!!! LOLOLOL

Cool bro thanks for the info...Can't wait to get all my stuff and get it together...All I need now is the $$$ for a 5870 and I am done for a while, had a 5770 and just didn't cut it for what I was trying to do so RMA'ed it. I use this PC mainly for 3D movies and 3D gaming. I will post picks of everything once I get it all together and hopefuly this C3 965 clocks better cause the C2 I have now is crap. Does not want to post even at 3.9ghz...Oh well I have this chip sold along with my K9N2


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
HA!

It's Beth! And Yes, ONLY Beth! No Elizabeth (Betty).... LOL

Yeah she said that she's got a few words for ya! LOL -JK

Lol my wife is pissed at all over you, not just spec. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I just hope this other 955 is good. AMD cpu's are so much more affordable than intel ones.

I am going on a cruise next week and wont be back til the 1st. I want to see results cause I will probably join you 955 c3er's when i get back.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I just hope this other 955 is good. AMD cpu's are so much more affordable than intel ones.

I know man. I knwo that it's a crap shoot when you can't hand pick them like a Honey Crisp but still if you got a good one from them, with that double digit number in the OPN, that's s good sign that they got a good batch in. That's why I didn't want to waste time getting it from somewhere that someone else got a good chip from....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Cool bro thanks for the info...Can't wait to get all my stuff and get it together...All I need now is the $$$ for a 5870 and I am done for a while, had a 5770 and just didn't cut it for what I was trying to do so RMA'ed it. I use this PC mainly for 3D movies and 3D gaming. I will post picks of everything once I get it all together and hopefuly this C3 965 clocks better cause the C2 I have now is crap. Does not want to post even at 3.9ghz...Oh well I have this chip sold along with my K9N2









WHOA! You watch 3D movies on it? Do you have a 3D monitor? Hey did you guys hear about that TV made by Pioneer Elite (I think) or maybe Aquos that can change from REAL 3D to standard HD? Youhave to have a 3D movie and player with the stylish glasses that they offer. Also, two people can watch two toally Different program on the same TV at the same time, Full screen by tunning there glass and the TV to Different Frequencies!!! Crazy stuff on the market these days!

P.S. I meant to say 175-180Mb/s Write.... not 75-180.. Oops!?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Lol my wife is pissed at all over you, not just spec. lol
I am going on a cruise next week and wont be back til the 1st. I want to see results cause I will probably join you 955 c3er's when i get back.

DUDE!~Have fun on that cruise and take some pics! Upload a couple of them when you get back! Tell your wife that it's only fair that you get a C3 955 being that YOU'RE taking HER on a Cruise........


----------



## Chucklez

I would like to update my OC on the spreadsheet.

Phenom II 965 (C3)
CPU Clock: 4.00Ghz
HHT: 2200
CPU Volts: 1.425










EDIT: Almost forgot CPU-Z Validation!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=965699


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
I would like to update my OC on the spreadsheet.

Phenom II 965 (C3)
CPU Clock: 4.00Ghz
HHT: 2200
CPU Volts: 1.425










EDIT: Almost forgot CPU-Z Validation!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=965699

1.425V? That cant be stable.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
1.425V? That cant be stable.

I'm stable in every benchmark I have ran. I will be running 8Hr+ Prime95 tonight to be sure but I ran 2 hours and it all went fine.


----------



## NCspecV81

what is the OPN #?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
WHOA! YOu watch 3D movies on it? Do you have a 3D monitor? Hey did you guys hear about that TV made by Pioneer Elite (I think) or maybe Aquos that can change from REAL 3D to standard HD? Youhave to have a 3D movie and player with the stylish glasses that they offer. Also, two people can watch two toally Different program on the same TV at the same time, Full screen by tunning there glass and the TV to Different Frequencies!!! Crazy stuff on the market these days!

Yeah my 60" TV is my monitor, LOL, it is in my sig. I bought a 3D ready DLP and use Edimentional 3D DLP shutter glasses and can play any game from DX9 to DX10 in 3D and also field sequential DVD's and movies. I use IZ3D drivers to do the rendering for the games (free for ATI Radeon owners) IZ3D supports all different kinds of outputs and gives free anaglyph drivers to test out and all other outputs have a 30 day trial...I can also convert any 2D movie into 3D using TriDef media player, came with glasses...I haven't been looking into other 3D tech too much as I trying to get my PC running properly cause rendering in 3D kills the FPS of games in 1/2 so needed a strong PC to run in 3D with all the eye candy on...With my recent purchase I think I can run any game with no hiccups even Crysis LOL...I really am waiting for IZ3d to release new drivers in which will support DX11, they are currently working on them. Could you imagine DX11 Dirt 2 in 3D? I've seen Dirt 2 in DX11 and it is looking quite amazing. Just need the funds now for a 5870, as you probably seen I got rid of my 5770 (saw you in the 5770 owners club) could not keep up with the 3D rendering. That card could not even display the 3D image on the TV properly. Anyway I attached a pic of my room with my setup. The PC you see there is not the one being used. Will post pics of the PC when parts come in and finally built.

I just thought of something...That TV you were describing does not sound praticle. I mean if two people are watching the same TV what would you do for the sound. Sure you can get headphones but that takes away from the immersion don't you think? IDK I would have to research more I guess.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
what is the OPN #?

Was that to me? And sorry don't know what the OPN number is? (I might just not thinking hard enough)


----------



## NCspecV81

mastiffman brought it up, and I've never heard of that before. I'm assuming its some type of serial or batch number information on the chip lid, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


mastiffman brought it up, and I've never heard of that before. I'm assuming its some type of serial or batch number information on the chip lid, but I'm not sure.


Ahh ok thought it was directed at me. Never mind then


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
1.425V? That cant be stable.


Mine is as well @ 1.42 via CPU Voltage in BIOS. (not the VDD Voltages either)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
I'm stable in every benchmark I have ran. I will be running 8Hr+ Prime95 tonight to be sure but I ran 2 hours and it all went fine.

Benchmarking doesn't neccessarily mean that it's stable. Just stable enough to run benchies... You still get good benchmarks and still get errors or BSoD's in the everyday opps..... No offense here..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Yeah my 60" TV is my monitor, LOL, it is in my sig. I bought a 3D ready DLP and use Edimentional 3D DLP shutter glasses and can play any game from DX9 to DX10 in 3D and also field sequential DVD's and movies. I use IZ3D drivers to do the rendering for the games (free for ATI Radeon owners) IZ3D supports all different kinds of outputs and gives free anaglyph drivers to test out and all other outputs have a 30 day trial...I can also convert any 2D movie into 3D using TriDef media player, came with glasses...I haven't been looking into other 3D tech too much as I trying to get my PC running properly cause rendering in 3D kills the FPS of games in 1/2 so needed a strong PC to run in 3D with all the eye candy on...With my recent purchase I think I can run any game with no hiccups even Crysis LOL...I really am waiting for IZ3d to release new drivers in which will support DX11, they are currently working on them. Could you imagine DX11 Dirt 2 in 3D? I've seen Dirt 2 in DX11 and it is looking quite amazing. Just need the funds now for a 5870, as you probably seen I got rid of my 5770 (saw you in the 5770 owners club) could not keep up with the 3D rendering. That card could not even display the 3D image on the TV properly. Anyway I attached a pic of my room with my setup. The PC you see there is not the one being used. Will post pics of the PC when parts come in and finally built.

I just thought of something...That TV you were describing does not sound praticle. I mean if two people are watching the same TV what would you do for the sound. Sure you can get headphones but that takes away from the immersion don't you think? IDK I would have to research more I guess.

If that's the Samsung, My dad has the Same one and it is 3D ready also! I should hook him up! LOL

he did you every think abuot going with the 5770 in Crossfire? The scaling is like 85-90% from what forum members say! I'm going to sooner than later...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
mastiffman brought it up, and I've never heard of that before. I'm assuming its some type of serial or batch number information on the chip lid, but I'm not sure.

WHAT???? You haven't??? LOL

The OPN is the "Ordering Part Number" and the lower last few digits are the better fro what I've heard. And that 955 you have was like 90074 or something. it was a few pages back! I think. Rememeber when you showed the the top of the CPU before installing it?


----------



## NCspecV81

on the 90053?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
on the 90053?

YES!!!!

Quote:

Just got this 955 0945MPMW 90053 - It's on the stock AMD cooler - Load max @ 61c and drops to 1.44v after droop.

This is on the GD-70 BTW.
That's a good number. The lower the number, the closer to the center of the Wafer that the CPU came from.... Supposedly...

I don't know if that is competely true but to this day, everyone that has got a BAMF chip, reported a low OPN on it! SO, that's seems like the Goal for a "Willie Wonka" Chip. A lower OPN number...

*So it looks like your new name, that I'm gonna call you, is going from Spec to WONKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ATTENTION and Good Evening Everyone!!!!!*

I just wanted to take this time to Introduce to Everyone our NEWEST "MSI 790FX-GD70 Owner's Thread" Member.....
*WONKA!!!!!*


----------



## cgraham23

Hey so I'll be a new member soon, just going to wait until I'm satisfied with my overclock to join.

I had a few issues with the NB temps but I reseated the Chipset heatsink with AS5 and added my own version of a spot cool fan







(Got the idea from someone else in this thread)

If you wanna see pics of NB heatsink off, and what the TIM looks like go to page 3 of my build thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ts-pics-3.html

My NB temps wen't from 68 C @ idle all the way down to 46 C @ idle.


----------



## skline00

mastiffman: What I meant was MSI should have used a better thermal pad if they weren't going to use paste such as AS5. Personally I always clean that gunk off and used AS5.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


Hey so I'll be a new member soon, just going to wait until I'm satisfied with my overclock to join.

I had a few issues with the NB temps but I reseated the Chipset heatsink with AS5 and added my own version of a spot cool fan







(Got the idea from someone else in this thread)

If you wanna see pics of NB heatsink off, and what the TIM looks like go to page 3 of my build thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...ts-pics-3.html

My NB temps wen't from 68 C @ idle all the way down to 46 C @ idle.


 hey you might cool down the NB even more if you move that VAPOR-X Sapphire down to the 3rd BLUE PCI-e Slot....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skline00*


mastiffman: What I meant was MSI should have used a better thermal pad if they weren't going to use paste such as AS5. Personally I always clean that gunk off and used AS5.


 OH... I was just wonder if you knew whether or not it would be better to use paste on MVR's instead of a thermal pad...









Does anyone know whethetr that would be a good idea or not?


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Ahh ok thought it was directed at me. Never mind then










What temps are u getting at those rates? I cant even get prime95 to run for 2 min at those settings... I dont get it. :swearing:


----------



## kev_b

What temps are people getting from their northbridge? I have a new MSI 790XF-GD70 and I was getting 70c at idle running my 550BE @3.1, I since changed the TIF on both NB & SB and now my temp is 54c.


----------



## NCspecV81

how do you know what the NB temp is? I have no bios reading for it and no real temperature in windows suggesting it's the NB.


----------



## gsk3rd

spec what kind of voltage are you using for 3.0 ghz nb? any other supporting voltages to help it along?


----------



## NCspecV81

for over 3.3ghz I need 1.55v on the cpu-nb.


----------



## kev_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
spec what kind of voltage are you using for 3.0 ghz nb? any other supporting voltages to help it along?

Everything is stock voltage right out of the box, bios V1.7 I use evrest to read the temps.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=966095


----------



## kev_b

Everest.


----------



## enkrypt3d

I dont understand how the specs of this board say the HT link is at 4Ghz but the stock speed is 2Ghz..... why is that?


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
What temps are people getting from their northbridge? I have a new MSI 790XF-GD70 and I was getting 70c at idle running my 550BE @3.1, I since changed the TIF on both NB & SB and now my temp is 54c.

I think another problem is the mounting system for the NB & SB... I honestly don't think those springs have enough tension. If I put a little pressure with my thumb on the northbridge I notice the temps drop 3-4 degrees instantly.

...

Anyways I was hoping someone might be able to help me with this, I put my Phenom II stock cooler fan over the NB and it has helped dropped temps a lot. But the only way I can change the fan speed seems to be from bios (25, 50, 75, 100%).

Is there some kind of software I can use to setup a custom fan profile so that it will speed up the fan @ certain temperatures. I tried speedfan but for the life of me I can't figure out how to work it. Seems complicated.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
for over 3.3ghz I need 1.55v on the cpu-nb.

Ok so I am using 1.53v on cpu-nb and nb voltage but it is reading 1.63v in everest.

I am having core 2 being stopped in prime blend within the first 3 minutes but the others go all the way to an hour so with one being stopped i stop cause its not all stable. i tried small v increase nothing. any ideas?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


I think another problem is the mounting system for the NB & SB... I honestly don't think those springs have enough tension. If I put a little pressure with my thumb on the northbridge I notice the temps drop 3-4 degrees instantly.

...

Anyways I was hoping someone might be able to help me with this, I put my Phenom II stock cooler fan over the NB and it has helped dropped temps a lot. But the only way I can change the fan speed seems to be from bios (25, 50, 75, 100%).

Is there some kind of software I can use to setup a custom fan profile so that it will speed up the fan @ certain temperatures. I tried speedfan but for the life of me I can't figure out how to work it. Seems complicated.


I do not trust software fan speeds so I opted for mechanical.










the blue panel has 10 switches that control the rad fans and the exhaust fans along with my nb fan.


----------



## yawa

Suddenly my ram does not like running dual channel mode. As a matter of fact it won't even boot unless I use one stick. Did anyone else have this problem? And does anyone know why?

If I try to boot with two sticks it starts counting the Ram slots looking for ram and can't find it.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yawa*


Suddenly my ram does not like running dual channel mode. As a matter of fact it won't even boot unless I use one stick. Did anyone else have this problem? And does anyone know why?

If I try to boot with two sticks it starts counting the Ram slots looking for ram and can't find it.


Try each stick by itself to make sure each stick of ram is still good... if not buy new ram


----------



## yawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Try each stick by itself to make sure each stick of ram is still good... if not buy new ram










I'm pretty sure that's not it. It was fine before. Also It doesn't seem to matter which stick I put in the first slot. I read vaguely on the internet these boards do weird things with ram at times, so I was just hoping someone had an idea.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
how do you know what the NB temp is? I have no bios reading for it and no real temperature in windows suggesting it's the NB.

I use Everest Ultimate 5.3 as well.

Then Go into the File Tab at the top once you open Everest and select "preferences".

Go down to the "OSD" section and select OSD First and Check the "Show OSD" box and hit "Apply". Then go right below the OSD section, into "OSD Items" and you can customize all of your OSD items. (I.E. Color, Font, Font Size, Order of Items and which items you want to show on the Panel. I have mine start with wondows every time! It's really convenient!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yawa* 
I'm pretty sure that's not it. It was fine before. Also It doesn't seem to matter which stick I put in the first slot. I read vaguely on the internet these boards do weird things with ram at times, so I was just hoping someone had an idea.

It sounds like you may be having an issue with your integrated Memory Controller (CPU-NB). It doens't make sense that it's acting up out of of the blue...

*
EDIT:* Look like the egg will have my C3955 here on Monday! not bad for ordering it today!


----------



## NCspecV81

okay welp looks like everest does read NB temps. Done a mod to my GD-70 b/c I had extra parts from the dead GD-70...so I might as well put those to good use.

Temps before were around 64-72c idle/load.

Here is a picture of the mod - Thinking about picking up another VenomousX










Temps after on idle -










Yeah the sink is a little close to both the first pcix16 slot and the actual cpu heatsink. They make a HR05 SLI model that I"m going to pick up so I can offset it. Losing the first pcie16x slot isn't that detrimental. I mean you guys could do this and throw any ol' nb waterblock on it you wanted.


----------



## Mastiffman

26!! Nice! I'm definitely going to be making some tweaks.. I know that it'll make a difference in OCing EVEN if it's just the PCI-E Frequency that get's OCed!!! LOL

Let us know what the Difference is on the OC's

Did you keep the MOSFET Section of the HS on?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Just a thought guys...my cores run at lower temps as compared to my cpu and this has happened over the last 3 cpu's that I have used....now most of what I see is the cores running hotter than the cpu...so whcih one is right? that also means that my board is not getting the cpu temps right if the cores are running cooler...


Anyone??

I see lot of guys with core higher than cpu, but for me its the other way around. I normally concentrate on core rather than on cpu though.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Temps before were around 64-72c idle/load.


Holy smokes! what exactly did you do to get 26 C temps!!!

Did you replace the TIM? Any tips? I found replacing the TIM (using AS5) didn't help THAT much, but the fan certainly did.

How is that heatsink cooling the chipset??


----------



## NCspecV81

max load so far is *29Â°C* *30Â°C*. SO far a 43Â°C drop on load...Yep mod well worth it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


26!! Nice! I'm defeintle going to be making some tweaks.. I know that it'll make a difference in OCing EVEN if it's just the PCI-E Frequency that get's OCed!!! LOL

Let us know what the Difference is on the OC's

Did you keep the MOSFET Section of the HS on?


I won't get to test it much until tomorrow. However, I did keep the stock vrm cooler as well. I got a picture I can snap. I'll upload it here in a minute.


----------



## NCspecV81

Yeah I'm double posting... Felt this warranted more than just an edit. I have noticed a drastic difference on my 965c3 in the amount of volts needed to obtain an overclock. Just a quickie prime95 has me lowering volts to much lower than I've used before on this chip and a megahalem. Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
okay welp looks like everest does read NB temps. Done a mod to my GD-70 b/c I had extra parts from the dead GD-70...so I might as well put those to good use.

Temps before were around 64-72c idle/load.

Here is a picture of the mod - Thinking about picking up another VenomousX

And that's what I am looking to install on my motherboard - very nice mod! Incredible... I've reapplied TIM and my temperature was around 7 C - so, now it's 74 (not OC) but it gets hotter
















You can see that here -->









...which is connected with my another question (you guys must be very patient there







)

Oki... that was (so far) the highest OC made by me (it wasn't stable though - I don't know how long Prime95 test was running before it crashed because I went to sleep :>
My voltages from BIOS were:

CPU V = 1.4 - there is 0.08 voltage dropdown I think
CPU NB = 1.27 (I think - don't know why Everest shows 1.28








HTT link V = 1.23 (as i remember - is it too much?)
NB V = 1.11 V (is a default value 1.1 V? at least that is what in my BIOS written )

BTW! I've changed my BIOS ver for 1.92 beta - I didn't notice any difference ... maybe a little bit more stable but ... who knows for sure.

Ok! This OC went bad... I mean it was a failure but before running Prime I started OCCT for 8 min and ... have a look at that -->









it was only for the 1st core - can anybody explain me what was that ? My temperatures on other cores were 42 max at full load... *250 degrees!!!??*

What do you think ? what should I do to run this 3.7 GHz stable? More CPU V ? More NB V? what should I do???








as you can see my memory is running at the lowest settings possible I mean frequency (timings are good though







More DRAM V? it can support up to 1.9 V so i can bump it up a little bit. Actually I don't know how much should I put for the first time - maybe should I increase it up to 1.6 at the beginning and then changing timings a little bit for instance 8-8-8-25 ? any recommendations?


----------



## moorhen2

Is your 945 the 125w or 95w version ????

Do you have C&Q disabled and Spread spectrum disabled in the bios,and what do you have ACC set to,????


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Is your 945 the 125w or 95w version ????

Do you have C&Q disabled and Spread spectrum disabled in the bios,and what do you have ACC set to,????


It's 95 W version and yes I have C&Q and Spread Spectrum disabled in my bios. ACC is set to disabled or auto can't remember at the moment... most probably to disabled? Why are you asking? Have you seen CPU core temperatures? They are max 42 C !!! so it can't be hot... and it was only at first core... readings from the rest were normal 37 C ??? I don't understand this


----------



## moorhen2

I am just trying to work a few things out for you,what ram speed do you have,your spec says 1600,but because you chip is a non BE,your overclocking via HTT,thats FSB to you,you have obviously droped the ram divider to compensate,can you tell me what your divider is set to at the moment,??

Ok,i can see your on 1.2 divider,i would change your divider to either 1.2.66,this will give you 1317mhz on the ram,or 1.3.33 this will give you 1646mhz,at the moment your running your ram at 988mhz,way below spec,i believe the timings for your ram should be 7 7 7 20 with a comand rate of 2t.I think your ram is the cause of your problem in stability.Also,the 1.9v is stock voltage i believe for this ram,just because your underclocking your ram,does'nt meen you should lower the voltage as low as you have,i think your tight timings at such low frequency is the biggest problem,but i stand to be corrected,lol!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Yeah I'm double posting... Felt this warranted more than just an edit. I have noticed a drastic difference on my 965c3 in the amount of volts needed to obtain an overclock. Just a quickie prime95 has me lowering volts to much lower than I've used before on this chip and a megahalem. Hmmmmmmmmm.


 Well..... What are they? lol So before you need about 1.64v @ 4.56GHz for the C3965 and only 1.56v for the 955 @ 4.646GHz....

So keeping the NB chipset thaat much lower allowed the 965 to clock just as high as before but with lower volts?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Anyone??

I see lot of guys with core higher than cpu, but for me its the other way around. I normally concentrate on core rather than on cpu though.


 IN everest it reads "CPU: 30*C" and under that, "CPU/ Core #1-4: 27*C" and it's always been like that for both my sAM3 and my s939 setups....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I am just trying to work a few things out for you,what ram speed do you have,your spec says 1600,but because you chip is a non BE,your overclocking via HTT,thats FSB to you,you have obviously droped the ram divider to compensate,can you tell me what your divider is set to at the moment,??

Ok,i can see your on 1.2 divider,i would change your divider to either 1.2.66,this will give you 1317mhz on the ram,or 1.3.33 this will give you 1646mhz,at the moment your running your ram at 988mhz,way below spec,i believe the timings for your ram should be 7 7 7 20 with a comand rate of 2t.I think your ram is the cause of your problem in stability.Also,the 1.9v is stock voltage i believe for this ram,just because your underclocking your ram,does'nt meen you should lower the voltage as low as you have,i think your tight timings at such low frequency is the biggest problem,but i stand to be corrected,lol!!!


 Yes, even though you run Ram at much lower than stock speeds you will need to crank the Dram Volts to get tihter timings regardless. That is a good point. Raise the timings (loosen) or Raise the voltage to counterblance the tighter timings...

250*C though... That has to be a software error. Or maybe the Ram with such low volts and tight timings was producing that anomily... IDK. Do the ram adjustment ans retest. That anomily should go away. if it doens't and you keep getting that temp on the same core I would RMA it.

The TWKR chip that AMD sent out as test chips were considered "High Leakage" chips. They produced WAY more heat because of it and therefore have a much shorter lifespan. But on the flip side, they carried the Voltage WAY better! So they sent these chips out strictly to be tested by the Top OCer's in the Country and others to be OCed ONLY with Ln2 or LHe... The chips were never to be sold as retail becuase of all of this. But they found these High Leakage chips in typical PhenomII x4 wafers....

Could be that you may have a chip that was just below the boarderline....

Rma or return would be my opinion if that anomily keeps up... Have you tested that chip at stock speeds with that same test? Just to see if the temps pop up again on that same core, more so than they other cores?


----------



## NCspecV81

955 came in today. Same batch 0945MPMW. Testing it out right fast on lunch, it's definitely way better than my 965...


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
955 came in today. Same batch 0945MPMW. Testing it out right fast on lunch, it's definitely way better than my 965...

I am selling my 965 and getting a 955. You and mastiff need to post up some benches and clocks.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
955 came in today. Same batch 0945MPMW. Testing it out right fast on lunch, it's definitely way better than my 965...

WONKA!!!???? Really???? Did you get a pic of the OPN Number that is Right underneither that batch number that you typed above... or write it down?

If I would have ordered mine a day sooner, I would have received it today! but monday. And I'm thinking that my Tuniq TX-3 TIM will come on Monday instead of today....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I am selling my 965 and getting a 955. You and mastiff need to post up some benches and clocks.


LOL- I'm sure that Wonka will have some good OC results as he always does!







Phase changer.... I'm keeping my 965 until I know for sure that this 955 will be a BAMF... I really hope that I get a WILLY WONKA chip!!!!!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
WONKA!!!???? Really???? Did you get a pic of the OPN Number that is Right underneither that batch number that you typed above... or write it down?

If I would have ordered mine a day sooner, I would have received it today! but monday. And I'm thinking that my Tuniq TX-3 TIM will come on Monday instead of today....

LOL- I'm sure that Wonka will have some good OC results as he always does!







Phase changer.... I'm keeping my 965 until I know for sure that this 955 will be a BAMF... I really hope that I get a WILLY WONKA chip!!!!!









Yea I might just wait for thuban to come out and see what the 6 cores are like. I hope they will clock like the c3's do.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Yea I might just wait for thuban to come out and see what the 6 cores are like. I hope they will clock like the c3's do.

Nah, just get a C3 955 or stay with what you have....

6 Cores is Really a lot of overkill. Thye also have plans for 8 and 12 core Server CPU's don't they?


----------



## NCspecV81

OPN = 90164. Not as low as my other one, but IMHO I don't really put much faith into that.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


OPN = 90164. Not as low as my other one, but IMHO I don't really put much faith into that.


So do you think that it's more based off of the Batch Number above it then? 0945MPMW?

The 965 I have is 0946DPMW...


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I am just trying to work a few things out for you,what ram speed do you have,your spec says 1600,but because you chip is a non BE,your overclocking via HTT,thats FSB to you,you have obviously droped the ram divider to compensate,can you tell me what your divider is set to at the moment,??


Correct! Divider is set to 1:2 because I wanted first to try to reach CPU limit.

Quote:



Ok,i can see your on 1.2 divider,i would change your divider to either 1.2.66,this will give you 1317mhz on the ram,or 1.3.33 this will give you 1646mhz,at the moment your running your ram at 988mhz,way below spec,i believe the timings for your ram should be 7 7 7 20 with a comand rate of 2t.


well actually you're right but it's only with 1.9 V or above (max should be 1.9)

Quote:



I think your ram is the cause of your problem in stability.Also,the 1.9v is stock voltage i believe for this ram,just because your underclocking your ram,does'nt meen you should lower the voltage as low as you have,i think your tight timings at such low frequency is the biggest problem,but i stand to be corrected,lol!!!


I understand... so, it would be good to add some voltage to RAM even if it is underclocked, right?
Thanks for your hints !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yes, even though you run Ram at much lower than stock speeds you will need to crank the Dram Volts to get tihter timings regardless. That is a good point. Raise the timings (loosen) or Raise the voltage to counterblance the tighter timings...


OK! But how much voltage should I add with current RAM clock speed? Should it be max I mean 1.9 V or should I gradually add it for example first 0.1 V to my actual 1.5 V... ?

Quote:



250*C though... That has to be a software error. Or maybe the Ram with such low volts and tight timings was producing that anomily... IDK. Do the ram adjustment ans retest. That anomily should go away. if it doens't and you keep getting that temp on the same core I would RMA it.

The TWKR chip that AMD sent out as test chips were considered "High Leakage" chips. They produced WAY more heat because of it and therefore have a much shorter lifespan. But on the flip side, they carried the Voltage WAY better! So they sent these chips out strictly to be tested by the Top OCer's in the Country and others to be OCed ONLY with Ln2 or LHe... The chips were never to be sold as retail becuase of all of this. But they found these High Leakage chips in typical PhenomII x4 wafers....

Could be that you may have a chip that was just below the boarderline....


"The TWKR chip" ? Could you explain that? I took a photo of my CPU ... I've read somewhere (can't remeber where) that they are chips that are more liable to OC ... could you tell me anything about mine? 









Quote:



Rma or return would be my opinion if that anomily keeps up... Have you tested that chip at stock speeds with that same test? Just to see if the temps pop up again on that same core, more so than they other cores?


Yes! I've testet it with 630 MHz clock speed (moreless) (divider 1:2.66) and (higher timings - don't remember these values at the moment - higher that means like 9-11-11-30 - sth like that) but back then I've reached only 3.45 GHz. There was no temperature issue on that core ... I mean not like this - there was a problem with Core 3 but nothing like this... that CPU is too hot.

Oki Thanks very much for your help ... I will do some tests and hopefully it will be OK now


----------



## moorhen2

Here you go pendrago,this is what the numbers and letters meen.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

wow so my 965 was made 2 weeks before pendrago's 945??? Man my chip is old.....


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
What temps are u getting at those rates? I cant even get prime95 to run for 2 min at those settings... I dont get it. :swearing:









I get 71*C when I was at the 2 Hour mark. I haven't run the full test being as I don't like my CPU that hot. And I'm not running 4Ghz all the time.


----------



## Vlasov_581

just came home from work and all my stuff is here


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


just came home from work and all my stuff is here



















looks good...dont come back till you hit 4Ghz and atleast 2.8Ghz NB


----------



## NCspecV81

nice setup. I have some similar hardware here that I'm using now. Priming @ 1.38v. I guess I'll let it go for 3hrs.


----------



## Vlasov_581

just posted....checked the bios .....it's 1.7.....should i update?.....and should i do the NB AS5 thing?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


nice setup. I have some similar hardware here that I'm using now. Priming @ 1.38v. I guess I'll let it go for 3hrs.


 Wait! At once frequency and on which CPU?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


just posted....checked the bios .....it's 1.7.....should I update?.....and should i do the NB AS5 thing?


 Well downlaod everest ultimate 5.3 and check to see what your NB Chipset temps are before attempting to NB/MOSFET/SB HS replacement.

If you re running anything above 45-50 at stiock settings (With everything) then I would. Stock settings should yield a temp of 35-40 Max at idle... JMO though.


----------



## Vlasov_581

^^^will do....thanx







.......still have to mount everything inside the case and install the os







.......should i use the blue sata ports for hadware raid?

edit.....too late


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


^^^will do....thanx







.......still have to mount everything inside the case and install the os







.......should i use the blue sata ports for hadware raid?


I personally don't use Raid yet... but others say that setting up raid using the Regualr SATA port plus Software Raid is Faster.... IIRC.

SO Black SATA's plus software Raid Setup. There are a coupld on this thread that use raid so they will be able to further assist you with that...

GUYS!?

*EDIT* LOL- Nice! Where's all of the old pink TIM?


----------



## Vlasov_581

gone







.....still cleaning the NB


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Wait! At once frequency and on which CPU?

The second 955 I got. The 0945MPMW 90164.

4.0GHz / 2.8Ghz NB.

I'm running the NB passive now and it's still @ 29c. HR05 FTMFW.


----------



## Vlasov_581

omg what the hell is this stuff made of







.....took forever to get it off.....LOL @ FTMFW


----------



## NCspecV81

man I love the megahalem mounts!


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey guys I just started another Haiti thread that has a link to the "Hope for Haiti now" website.

Feel free to spread the word. (Not like it's not already being that it's televized!)


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


^^^will do....thanx







.......still have to mount everything inside the case and install the os







.......should i use the blue sata ports for hadware raid?

edit.....too late










Where's the little white foam that goes around each chip?

Let us know how your temps are after you re-seat the NB...im wondering if that foam makes a big difference


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Where's the little white foam that goes around each chip?

Let us know how your temps are after you re-seat the NB...im wondering if that foam makes a big difference










That's a good question Archie!


----------



## Vlasov_581

gonna use a hardwired temp sensor just to see what surface temps it'll get


















man this thing is huge


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
okay welp looks like everest does read NB temps. Done a mod to my GD-70 b/c I had extra parts from the dead GD-70...so I might as well put those to good use.

Temps before were around 64-72c idle/load.

Here is a picture of the mod - Thinking about picking up another VenomousX










Yeah the sink is a little close to both the first pcix16 slot and the actual cpu heatsink. They make a HR05 SLI model that I"m going to pick up so I can offset it. Losing the first pcie16x slot isn't that detrimental. I mean you guys could do this and throw any ol' nb waterblock on it you wanted.

Dude come on. Some better pics than that. explain how you modded the heatsink. Is the SB still connected somehow? What about the VRs?


----------



## NCspecV81

This is my 2nd 955 aka 0945MPMW 90164. Also only on aftermarket air. Water would probably make 4.3ghz possible.


----------



## Vlasov_581

since i can't use my dominator tri-fan cooler anymore










i decided to take it apart and and put it to good use


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Dude come on. Some better pics than that. explain how you modded the heatsink. Is the SB still connected somehow? What about the VRs?


I took the fan off b/c it obviously doesn't need it. Load is maybe 1-2c higher, but passive looks better and is quieter. I'm able to angle the HR05 now so that it's not so close to the cpu sink. And no, nothing is connected anymore.


----------



## Mastiffman

Looks pretty sweet! COME OOOOOOOOOON MONDAY!!!!!!!

I'm off to bed. Later OCer's!


----------



## NCspecV81

If you get the 0945MPMW, I think you will be quite pleased.


----------



## enkrypt3d

I'm now a proud owner of the Corsair H50!
















idle temps are at 35C and full load temps are at 50C even with the OC @ 3.8Ghz!!






























doing the push pull setup and it works great!


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey Mastiffman, long time no see. Did you guys ever figure out if changing the CPU PLL voltage did anything or not????

And god dang those megas are huge. Cover your RAM AND the DrMos heatsink all in one go.









I'm happy with my BT, it keeps my NB and VRM's nice and cool. My mobo temps are 35C


----------



## Vlasov_581

oh my god!!! finally got the raid0 working on the SB750 with black sata ports in sofware raid mode......jeez







took forever


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
oh my god!!! finally got the raid0 working on the SB750 with black sata ports in sofware raid mode......jeez







took forever

Why not use the blue ones? its hardware raid which is better....


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Why not use the blue ones? its hardware raid which is better....

Because it's slower.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Because it's slower.









how so?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
"The TWKR chip" ? Could you explain that?

The "TWKR" which I dont remember what it means, is a chip specially designed to be destoyed under LN2 for max OC, at least that's how its described. From what I remember reading on it, cause I ran across one on eBay for like $1200+, cant remember, it just has a better build quality, and less leak, and is NOT prone to the cold bug, as problem where chips get so cold the interconnects int he circuitry can actually cause breaks in the "lines." Things of that nature, basically, those are the kinds of chips AMD would give to extreme OCers they sponsor like kingpin, etc...

Now, i didn't research into it before I posted this, just going off memory... so dont like flame me or "correct" me... "Fake and ghey!" lol


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
how so?









The Blue slots are controlled by the JMB controller. That controller is not as good as the AMD controller. I've read several reviews and benchmarks about it and in all of the tests it was the absolute worst RAID controller currently out.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
how so?









because the blue ones are on the JMB controller and act like a switch....along with eSata


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
because the blue ones are on the JMB controller and act like a switch....along with eSata

I've moved on from SATA raid to SAS raid!







my highpoint 2680 SAS card is smoking fast... I get up to 150MB/s on it... on 4 x 15K RPM 73GB drives...









But I've been drooling over the new Vertex SSD drives from OCZ...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227469


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
I've moved on from SATA raid to SAS raid!







my highpoint 2680 SAS card is smoking fast... I get up to 150MB/s on it... on 4 x 15K RPM 73GB drives...









But I've been drooling over the new Vertex SSD drives from OCZ...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227469

The new RAID controllers arent the greatest to tell you honestly. Using the same drives I have now, I've tested 4 different controllers: Nvidia, Silicon image, ULI and the AMD SB 750.

Here are my results for my current setup:










And here are the results from my DFI CFX 3200 socket 939 rig using the ULI chipset:










BTW, this was my lowest score on any of my 939 rigs.


----------



## enkrypt3d




----------



## BlackOmega

A dedicated controller will _always_ beat onboard. Except in burst speed


----------



## NCspecV81

okay..enough about the crappy jmicron controllers. They suck no matter what board it's on. Lets see some overclocks and some screen caps or money shots.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


okay..enough about the crappy jmicron controllers. They suck no matter what board it's on. Lets see some overclocks and some screen caps or money shots.


 Don't make me rep you for no good reason whatsoever!

NC, have you guys ever determined what the CPU PLL voltage does?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Don't make me rep you for no good reason whatsoever!

NC, have you guys ever determined what the CPU PLL voltage does?

Yes, Stands for Phase Locked Loop. It aids in stability of the CPU frequency by adding a current driven oscillator that locks on "Phase" to that given frequency thus being constantly adjusted to stabilize the frequency.

The current needed will depend on the frequency of the processor. There is no way of calculating just what the PLL current needs to be in comparision to the CPU Frequency, to the best of my knowledge... yet....


----------



## cgraham23

Heres a question, how long do you think most of us will be using this motherboard before the average user feels its outdated?

I guess thats based on how long AM3 lasts?

Just wondering because this is my first build ever and am curious.


----------



## Mastiffman

Well...... That's a good question!

MSI is already planning to release the Next version of the 790FX-GD70 making this one it's predecessor... The 890FX GD70. IIRC. But that may not be a major difference, enough for users to switch and consider the 790FX-GD70, "outdated"...

But this is JMO...


----------



## moorhen2

The next revision of this board is due out later this year,MSI 890FX GD70,with the new 890 chipset and 800 series SB,no specific realease date as yet though.

Sata III,usb3,6x pci-e slots,being the main updates.,sorry mastiffman,you got in just before i posted,lol!!!

Here you go,the new GD70,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


The next revision of this board is due out later this year,MSI 890FX GD70,with the new 890 chipset and 800 series SB,no specific realease date as yet though.

Sata III,usb3,6x pci-e slots,being the main updates.,sorry mastiffman,you got in just before i posted,lol!!!

Here you go,the new GD70,











Ah, no problem....







Nice pic. I think that 6 PCI-e's is ridiculous! LOL Are they going to be making thinner Video cards? Because those will not fit current cards....


----------



## moorhen2

I think it would be quite a squeeze even with single slot gpu's,LOL!!!,thats the one thing that baffles me,why 6 pci-e,who knows,????

I personaly think the problem with the NB temps on our boards is the 1st pci-e slot being so close to the NB,given that most modern gpu's produce a lot of pcb heat,which is right next to the NB,if they could have moved the 1st pci-e slot slightly over,i think this would aleviate the heat problem a bit,just my thoughts.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I think it would be quite a squeeze even with single slot gpu's,LOL!!!,thats the one thing that baffles me,why 6 pci-e,who knows,????

I personaly think the problem with the NB temps on our boards is the 1st pci-e slot being so close to the NB,given that most modern gpu's produce a lot of pcb heat,which is right next to the NB,if they could have moved the 1st pci-e slot slightly over,i think this would aleviate the heat problem a bit,just my thoughts.


Makes sense but for that reason most people, without case restriction, mose their single Card to the 3rd PCIe Slot being that it runs at 16x as well...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Makes sense but for that reason most people, without case restriction, mose their single Card to the 3rd PCIe Slot being that it runs at 16x as well...


Yes,that makes sense,no good to me though with tri-fire,soon to be quad-fire,but then again i dont have temp problems with my NB on both my GD70's,since replacing the TIM on the heatsink assemblies,but as you say,for those with single cards,move it to the 3rd pci-e slot.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I'm actually working on two rigs with this same board, and was curious to know if anyone here would be willing to PM me with some details on NB and CAS tuning details. I have yet to become "familiar" with this BIOS and can't seem to find what I need.


----------



## moorhen2

Hi there,what would you like to know,????


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Here you go pendrago,this is what the numbers and letters meen.











...and what CPMW stands for ?

Oh! Thanks a lot for clarifying this ... after I post this picture I've found this CPU-World.com ... though your information were more detailed. BTW! Nice drawing and stylish handwriting ;>

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Ok,i can see your on 1.2 divider,i would change your divider to either 1.2.66,this will give you 1317mhz on the ram,or 1.3.33 this will give you 1646mhz,at the moment your running your ram at 988mhz,way below spec,i believe the timings for your ram should be 7 7 7 20 with a comand rate of 2t.I think your ram is the cause of your problem in stability.Also,the 1.9v is stock voltage i believe for this ram,just because your underclocking your ram,does'nt meen you should lower the voltage as low as you have,i think your tight timings at such low frequency is the biggest problem,but i stand to be corrected,lol!!!


I think you were right about it - here are some test I did this night


















so... I've decided to don't mess with many voltage settings. 
I've just lowered FSB clock as you can see and set the RAM divider to 1.2.66

The only voltages I've changed were
CPU V = 1.38 
CPU NB = 1.27 (I don't know why everest shows 1.28 ?? ) 
DRAM Voltage = 1.75 (maybe that's too much )

I changed the timings to 8-10-10-30 1T ... I will do some more test tonight and try to tighten timings ... maybe my Patriot RAM modules aren't as good as they supposed to be ehhh


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Oh! Thanks a lot for clarifying this ... after I post this picture I've found this CPU-World.com ... though your information were more detailed. BTW! Nice drawing and stylish handwriting ;>


ROFL I guess I have a very special 965 as according to their table mine is a 125w C2 version....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Contagion: could you please post a cpu-z as there is no way you are running 4050 with a 235 HTT/FSB....


----------



## jackxlj

will this cooler work on this board without blocking any of the ram slots?


----------



## eire1130

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackxlj* 
will this cooler work on this board without blocking any of the ram slots?

I run this cooler, and it you use ram without large heatspreaders (I use OCZ for example), you will be fine.

Mastiff suggests putting your ram in slots 3 and 4, in which case you won't have any issues at all no matter what spreader is on the ram. I have mine in 1 and 2 currently, but I will probably move it to 3 and 4 when I start to do OCing on the CPU.


----------



## jackxlj

i ordered these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277 do you think it will be a problem for them to fit in the ram slots closest to the cpu?


----------



## mav2000

I think they would, but on this board the two slots further from the cpu seem to work better for most people.

The new board is overkill. I mean who needs that many pcie slots on a normal day....unless the new chipset improves things like OC extensively I will stick to this thank u very much.


----------



## jackxlj

may have to remove the heatsinks then. the pcie slots,i think, are for things like tv tuners, sound cards, and wlan cards. i have 3 pcie cards in my system, and i only use 1 gpu,for those of you who use multi gpu then the pcie slots may be nice, as my tv tuner and sound card are only single slot cards they could fit in the top 2 slots no problem,then add a pcie wlan card and 2 gpus and every slot is full


----------



## eire1130

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackxlj*


i ordered these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277 do you think it will be a problem for them to fit in the ram slots closest to the cpu?


If you use slots 3 and 4, you should be OK (the two furthest away).

That ram might take a little more tweaking to get working out of the box.

If you want to use slots 1 and 2 (the two closest), then you are going to have clearance issues.

This is my ram:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...lack%20edition

and it doesn't have that much headroom - notice no heatspreader on the top.


----------



## jackxlj

also im looking at the new chipset only adds 1 pcie slot,as the pciex1 slot is now gone


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eire1130*


This is my ram:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...lack%20edition

and it doesn't have that much headroom - notice no heatspreader on the top.


This RAM (OCZ DDR3 C8 BE) has plenty of headroom. 
I have run it 1824 Mhz @ 8-9-8-24-32-1t, and I currently run it 1600 Mhz, 7-8-7-20-28-1t @ 1.66v, and it will run those timings all the way to 1664 Mhz for me @ 1.67v.

I may actually start doing some more o/c'ing on this RAM and see if I can get it any better. I haven't yet tried 1333 Mhz @ C6, I think it may do something like 1400 Mhz, 6-7-6, or better on the speed.

Marc

*@ NCspecV81 (aka "Wonka"): how did you 'cut' the stock heatsink for the chipsets to keep it on the VRM's? I'd like to give it a try with an aftermarket cooler (for the NB), but am not sure what you did to separate the NB and VRM parts of the heatsink. Hacksaw and sandpaper?*


----------



## NCspecV81

with a dremel. =o) just sand it down to make it smooth and presentable. I had an extra one so I could afford to do this.


----------



## Vlasov_581

why in the hell does coretemp AND everest show 0*C for cpu now that i'm @ 4GHz


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


why in the hell does coretemp AND everest show 0*C for cpu now that i'm @ 4GHz










I dunno about everest, but I've had the same issue with core temp. I find speedfan works most of the time.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


why in the hell does coretemp AND everest show 0*C for cpu now that i'm @ 4GHz










If you have ACC enabled it will do that.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

how the hell do you have ACC enabled? My c3's refuse to post now with v1.7 and ACC on.


----------



## Vlasov_581

what the hell is ACC?

edit....







nevermind......i have it on all cores instead of auto.....is that it?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackxlj*


may have to remove the heatsinks then. the pcie slots,i think, are for things like tv tuners, sound cards, and wlan cards. i have 3 pcie cards in my system, and i only use 1 gpu,for those of you who use multi gpu then the pcie slots may be nice, as my tv tuner and sound card are only single slot cards they could fit in the top 2 slots no problem,then add a pcie wlan card and 2 gpus and every slot is full


 YOu know that makes sense now on the 890FX...

With 6 PCI-e's someone could have Quad Fire with a Phys-x Card and TV Tuner Card. PCIe Slots for the New TV Tuner and PHyz-x Models I bet... Good Point!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


why in the hell does coretemp AND everest show 0*C for cpu now that i'm @ 4GHz










 Normally it's because the CPU Unlock (Used to be EC Frimware on older BIOS) Feature is set to "Enable". Even if you disable ACC but still have the CPU Unlock Feature set to enable, it will still do it. For some unknown reason, It only does it with the that feature enabled. But you guys can run ACC without having to use CPU Unlock feature. It just takes hitting the reset button. Unles my board is fudged up! LOL

P.S. Wouldn't surprise me if it was............









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


how the hell do you have ACC enabled? My c3's refuse to post now with v1.7 and ACC on.


 Try hitting the reset button on your case after it fails to post. Or set the "CPU Unlock" Feature to Enable, reboot in to the BIOS, set the ACC to Auto. It should post fine and then go back into BIOS and Disable the CPU Unloack feature and you should be good to go. But make sure either way that you try to hit the reset Button on your case if it fails to post after changing the ACC to "Auto", "All Cores" or "Per Core"... It work's every time for me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


what the hell is ACC?

edit....







nevermind......i have it on all cores instead of auto.....is that it?


 Abbreviation for 
Quote:



Advance Clock Calibration


.
*EDIT: [rant]*

You know what sucks about Shipping companies. My 955 is sitting in the UPS Facility IN MY CITY, right now and they are literally like 4-5 minutes from my house. BUT I STILL have to wait until Monday to receive it!!!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! LOL

Why can't I just come and pick it up???? huh, HUH?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


what the hell is ACC?

edit....







nevermind......i have it on all cores instead of auto.....is that it?


Probably.

Marc

*EDIT:* Anyone have any idea why the junior brother to the 965 (the 955) is slaughtering the performance of the 965's? I was thinking maybe it was a better manufacturing in the C3's, but the date codes aren't much different than the 965's we've seen. If it is a later manufacturing being better than previous, maybe some later dated 965's would have similar performance. Any ideas about this?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Probably.

Marc

*EDIT:* Anyone have any idea why the junior brother to the 965 (the 955) is slaughtering the performance of the 965's? I was thinking maybe it was a better manufacturing in the C3's, but the date codes aren't much different than the 965's we've seen. If it is a later manufacturing being better than previous, maybe some later dated 965's would have similar performance. Any ideas about this?


 I don't know... I'm going to look into the OPN thing and hopefully find out..


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Probably.

Marc

*EDIT:* Anyone have any idea why the junior brother to the 965 (the 955) is slaughtering the performance of the 965's? I was thinking maybe it was a better manufacturing in the C3's, but the date codes aren't much different than the 965's we've seen. If it is a later manufacturing being better than previous, maybe some later dated 965's would have similar performance. Any ideas about this?


I have been thinking the exact same thing,the 965 c3 is supposed to be the "flagship cpu",but some of the new 955 c3's have been out performing them,or is it the case that some batches perform better than others,as is usually the case,???


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Hi there,what would you like to know,????

Well, to be honest, I've read through some of the guides and so on, but I am having trouble finding my way around the BIOS for this board to be able to adjust the Lat on the RAM. Basically, I'm looking for any and all input I can get to help me overclock to something stable but more efficient.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
Well, to be honest, I've read through some of the guides and so on, but I am having trouble finding my way around the BIOS for this board to be able to adjust the Lat on the RAM. Basically, I'm looking for any and all input I can get to help me overclock to something stable but more efficient.

Ask any question you like,most of us on here will only be too willing to help,you mention your ram,what ram do you have,and the manufacturers specs,???.The bios on these boards are quite comprehensive,but once you know your way around,it's not that daunting,lol!!!


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Ask any question you like,most of us on here will only be too willing to help,you mention your ram,what ram do you have,and the manufacturers specs,???.The bios on these boards are quite comprehensive,but once you know your way around,it's not that daunting,lol!!!

I am currently running 4GB PC3 12800 1600Mhz Crucial Ballistix with an 8-8-8-24 and 1.65v. I found out (the long way) that in order to run these, I had to tune the voltage up on the DDR to 1.65v, then up the CPU NB Volts to 1.3 to run these at 1600. That was very cut and dry. Figured it out in a matter of seconds. lol

My issue is that with this BIOS, I don't see where the RAM timings are to be able to actually make the adjustments to them. I sat here last night just staring blankly at the blue BIOS...not sure where to even begin. Is there like a hidden "trap door" somewhere in BIOS that I'm not seeing?


----------



## moorhen2

Ok,in the bios go to"advanced dram configuration",hit enter,then you will see "dram timing mode",hit enter,and change it to "both",hit enter again,then you can manually input your timings,making sure you do it for both channels.Hope this helps.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Awesome! Thanks Moorhen!

Any advice on a stable timings setup?


----------



## moorhen2

No problem,i would be inclined to stick with the 8 8 8 24 timings for general stability,if you decide to do some HTT overclocking,keep in mind this will influence the ram speed,so depending on how high you go with the HTT,you may have to drop the ram divider one notch.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I have been thinking the exact same thing,the 965 c3 is supposed to be the "flagship cpu",but some of the new 955 c3's have been out performing them,or is it the case that some batches perform better than others,as is usually the case,???

Well, you do remember that before the 965 came out.... The 955 was the AMD AM3 Flagship....

So, maybe they are reverting back.... Being that they are both C3 revisions and the 965 C3 was released before the 955 (IIRC), they most likely will be keeping the 965 C3 as is.....

Maybe the 955 will become the new flag ship, performance wise. Whos knows.
Technically, AMD really need to start working on the Stage Processes of their processors to catch up to Intel. No offense and don't call me a trader...







AMD is focusing on bang for your buck at the moment. it seems that they are getting better though with the performance. At elast overclocking wise.

Even though Intel can run higher Memory in three channel mode, intellituby users (lol) are still claiming that lower speed with tighter timings is the way to go. Lower as in 1600-1700. being that some are clocking Intel ram at speeds of 2400Mhz...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
Awesome! Thanks Moorhen!

Any advice on a stable timings setup?

If you can run 1600 @ CL6-6-6-18-24-1T with as high of a CPU-NB frequqency as possible, you will be better off. JMO though!


----------



## SciriusDoomus

I purchased the 790FX about a month ago and (like everyone) I've noticed abnormally high NB/SB chipset temps. Running Prime95, I've hit about 58+ with my NB and something a little lower for the SB.

My question is: Is it really worth it for me to disconnect everything and pop the board to reapply TIM? I know it's easy, but I'm a newbie and I'm afraid I'll do something wrong in my haste to get the computer back together and cure the TIM. I've seen people complain about 80-90C temps and I don't know if my temps are really as high as I think they are.

Thanks


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SciriusDoomus* 
I purchased the 790FX about a month ago and (like everyone) I've noticed abnormally high NB/SB chipset temps. Running Prime95, I've hit about 58+ with my NB and something a little lower for the SB.

My question is: Is it really worth it for me to disconnect everything and pop the board to reapply TIM? I know it's easy, but I'm a newbie and I'm afraid I'll do something wrong in my haste to get the computer back together and cure the TIM. I've seen people complain about 80-90C temps and I don't know if my temps are really as high as I think they are.

Thanks









I replaced my TIM on my NB/SB and my temps dropped from 90C to about 62C : / the safe temp MSI said was below 80C so. . I don't really know what to do, 58C seems okay to me for the mobo.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Try an Antec Spotcool HSF. I'm pretty sure it'll fit underneath the GPU even if you stick it to the top of your NB passive heatsink.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tec%20spotcool


----------



## Mastiffman

reapply it! It's definitely worth it. The lower you can get the temps the better.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Should I get a Spotcool too? I'm pretty sure the hot air over the heatsink is being blocked from moving out by my big GPU. I'd like to get a Spotcool fan, but I dunno if I have an extra hole to mount it in.

EDIT:

I think there's a mounting hole here.

http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/msi/790fx-gd70/board.jpg

Bottom left corner. Big enough for a Spotcool?


----------



## NCspecV81

Hey guys...I got a little idea from meticadpa when he threw up a picture of his caseless setup. I figured I'd give it a shot and added my own little ghetto-flare to it. Result so far is minus 6Â°C on idle. Getting ready to test some load right now with it.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Hey guys...I got a little idea from meticadpa when he threw up a picture of his caseless setup. I figured I'd give it a shot and added my own little ghetto-flare to it. Result so far is minus 6Â°C on idle. Getting ready to test some load right now with it.











how is that possible on air?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


how is that possible on air?











??? what possible? A decrease of 6Â°C?

Maybe I should have chosen my words a little better =o). Sorry.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


??? what possible? A decrease of 6Â°C?

Maybe I should have chosen my words a little better =o). Sorry.


LOL- I got it the first time! LOL

So are you referring to the Electrical Tap, The 27+38mm Fans or Both?


----------



## NCspecV81

well added the shroud...and then for flare I added the electrical tape. I just noticed a lot of air spewing out there...So easiest way to divert it where it needs to go was the tape.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
??? what possible? A decrease of 6Â°C?

Maybe I should have chosen my words a little better =o). Sorry.

haha yea I was like um dude lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
well added the shroud...and then for flare I added the electrical tape. I just noticed a lot of air spewing out there...So easiest way to divert it where it needs to go was the tape.

Makes sense.....

I Swear, this is like the longest weekend EVER!!!!!

9..55.....9..55.....9..55..... I Haven't really been able to find much at all about the numbers on the chips.... Any of you?


----------



## NCspecV81

nope. Not really. I think most of everyone is buying the 965 c3's. I'm actually wanting to push my luck with another 955. But I kinda want a 550 c3.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


nope. Not really. I think most of everyone is buying the 965 c3's. I'm actually wanting to push my luck with another 955. But I kinda want a 550 c3.


Maybe instead of "Wonka", I should be calling you "Richie Rich"... LOL

SO!...... how is the OC coming along on the 955?

Volts, Freq's, CPU-NB and Volts? I know you have something going on...

I"m @ 
CPU 4Ghz @ 1.416 (CPU-Z during load)
CPU-NB 3Ghz @ 1.45v (Bios) 1.5v 9everest during load)
Ram 1.6Ghz CL6-6-6-21-27-1T 
HT Link 2.6Ghz 2 1.32v


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


If you can run 1600 @ CL6-6-6-18-24-1T with as high of a CPU-NB frequqency as possible, you will be better off. JMO though!










Time for me to sound like a noob, but can you give me the BIOS breakdown of all the numbers I'd need to adjust to test and see how the CPU would react to it? I would love to be able to be in the 6's if possible, but this truly is my first "RAM" overclocking, so I have absolutely no idea what all of the timing names stand for in the BIOS.


----------



## NCspecV81

nah haven't done much of anything today. I'm pretty satisfied with the overclock on this thing with air. I'm going to keep this as a daily I think. It's actually nice and quite once you tone down the fan with a fanmate

NB actually goes up a few degrees with more cards in. Around 32c Idle with all 3 and being passive.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


nah haven't done much of anything today. I'm pretty satisfied with the overclock on this thing with air. I'm going to keep this as a daily I think. It's actually nice and quite once you tone down the fan with a fanmate

NB actually goes up a few degrees with more cards in. Around 32c Idle with all 3 and being passive.











What about dust? Isn't that _gigantic_ heatsink going to get really dusty really fast?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


nope. Not really. I think most of everyone is buying the 965 c3's. I'm actually wanting to push my luck with another 955. But I kinda want a 550 c3.


 I would almost try a different, more unnoticed shop... Ty[ically they all get their shipments around the same time. So chaces are that you may actually get the same batch with a lightly lower number for the same batch... Just a thought.

Also, what's daily looking like. I might have to stick with 4GHz, 3Ghz, 2.6Ghz and 1.6Ghz CL6 or my daily.... I'm gonna try getting that 250HTRef Clk with 4,3,3,1.6 Cl6 Back... Havn'e ttried sinse that night that I tried posting above 3ghz on the both the CPU-NB and HTLink.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


Time for me to sound like a noob, but can you give me the BIOS breakdown of all the numbers I'd need to adjust to test and see how the CPU would react to it? I would love to be able to be in the 6's if possible, but this truly is my first "RAM" overclocking, so I have absolutely no idea what all of the timing names stand for in the BIOS.


 Try these settings:

CPU 3.8 (200x19) @ Auto V. (or1.40v on the CPU Voltage, NOT VDD Voltage)
CPU-NB 2.6Ghz (x13) @ 1.28v (In BIOS)
Ram 1.6Ghz , DCT Mode "Both" Set timings on DCT1&2 to (CL)7-(tRCD)7-(tRP)7-(tRAS)21-(tRC)28-(CR)1T
CPU DDR-PHY to 1.25v
DRam Voltage .07-.10v OVER Stock required v.
NB Chipset Voltage to 1.25
HT Link Voltage to 1.25v

1.) Run Prime95 in SMall FFT's for while (6hours without Errors) to ensure CPU is stable FIRST.
2.) Then Run in BLEND Mode (6+ hours) to Ensure that whole OC is Stable together. 
3.) If all is stable reboot into BIOS and change JUST the CL for Both DCT's 1&2 for the Ram and reboot in to OS and run Blend again to ensure stability.
4.) If Stable reboot into the BIOS and Change the tRP and do the same as step #3.
5.) #4 is stable, follow step #3 for the tRAS, then tRCD, then tRC. This should get you down to the CL6-6-6-21-27-1T

NOTE: You may need to increase the voltage a little more even the .10v Suggested above. Don't worry about adding those volts, MOst Ram (UNless super cheap crap) can take a pretty good beating... You can always try to work the Dram voltage down, one voltage step at a time after you gett he above timings stable. OR just leave the timings at CL7-7-7-21-28-1T
You can also try to Work the CPU-NB Frequency up to as high as you can get it. I run mine at 3Ghz (1.45v in BIOS but Everest measures it at 1.47v and 1.5v under laod.)

Hope this helps.

P.S. These settings are NOT guaranteed to work. but are more of a guideline/ baseline of where you shuold start. But they should give you a good one if not be the right ones... Youmay have to work up to them as well. OCing takes time so don't rush things and be patient.


----------



## SwishaMane

I need someone to help me out! I having a custom waterblock made for this mobo by Ultrasonic2 (muffy), we are currently in talks and negotiations, but I don't have access to measuring certain aspects about this board. I'm out of tim, and I can't remove my cooler to do some measuring. If ANYONE happens to have their cooler off sometime recent, can you do some measuring for me?

I need the dimensions measured from the center of the CPU socket to the edge of the mounting bracket. So from center of CPU socket to right side of bracket, left side, top and bottom. And I mean to the outter most edge of the bracket, and for the top and bottom, this includes the distance from center of socket to outside of where the screws mount it down. He's trying to help me build the absolute biggest block possible, and I need these dimensions. THANKS TO ANYONE WHO CAN HELP and +rep to whom who does!

EDIT: Here's a pic of our board with red lines indicating my desired measurements. Please include with each dimension which side it includes, i.e: from center to top: x.x", center to right y.y", etc... THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Vlasov_581

^^^ the original back bracket is 2 1/2 x 4 1/2 inches.....you can go over by a quarter on both


----------



## Mastiffman

What will having such a bog block do? Isn't more along the lines of Water Floor and heat transfer of the fins inside the block?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
^^^ the original back bracket is 2 1/2 x 4 1/2 inches.....you can go over by a quarter on both

Thanks, that gives me some insight...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
What will having such a bog block do? Isn't more along the lines of Water Floor and heat transfer of the fins inside the block?

The bigger the block, the more surface area inside he can create. I'm just trying to make it the size of the bracket or so without interference. HE wants to make it huge, but I'm just trying to keep it reasonable, lol. So he asked me about surrounding caps and things, etc, that's why I was asking for precise dimensions. I'm might just go with the above dimensions. This block is going to be sweet too! But salty...


----------



## mastical

I just changed the TIM on my nb/sb. Temps before were 80/92 and after adding AS5 to it they are 54/63 so far. So much better. Well worth the 30 minutes.


----------



## Mastiffman

I will changing mine tomorrow using Tuniq's TX-3 Compound. It'll be interesting to see the results...

Congrats on your results Mastical!


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
??? what possible? A decrease of 6Â°C?

Maybe I should have chosen my words a little better =o). Sorry.

ROTFL







Yeah... I think that was a little bit confusing, because I also thought you got -6 C and I was wondering ... how the he** he has done that ??


----------



## enkrypt3d

ok this is really weird - every time i shut down my PC, the power LED stays on no matter what...... the only way I can get it to turn off is flip the PSU switch on the back....... why is that??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


ok this is really weird - every time i shut down my PC, the power LED stays on no matter what...... the only way I can get it to turn off is flip the PSU switch on the back....... why is that??

















Fortunately, this is 100% normal. I think it's so that the CMOS battery does not die faster than it otherwise would with the PSU being turned off. I actually don't know why it's like this, but I do know that it's 100% normal. It's kinda like a way for the system to say "everything is normal".


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


ok this is really weird - every time i shut down my PC, the power LED stays on no matter what...... the only way I can get it to turn off is flip the PSU switch on the back....... why is that??

















I have figured it out







The answer is simple ... 
*Go to BIOS settings --> Power Management Setup --> Jfp2 Power Led Function --> change it to Power Led
*

Hope this helps








-------------------------
Got one question









*@All of Nvidia Graphic Cards Owners*

Is it better to use reference drivers of Graphic card manufacturer (in my case it's ASUS ) or NVidia drivers ? 
What should I put in registry to activate Overclocking tab in NVidia Control Panel ??? Usually the entry: "CoolBits"=3 DWORD worked for nVidia drivers (I don't know about ASUS? 
However in latest releases of these drivers I cannot activate it ... where is the trick ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


I have figured it out







The answer is simple ... 
*Go to BIOS settings --> Power Management Setup --> Jfp2 Power Led Function --> change it to Power Led
*

Hope this helps








-------------------------
Got one question









*@All of Nvidia Graphic Cards Owners*

Is it better to use reference drivers of Graphic card manufacturer (in my case it's ASUS ) or NVidia drivers ? 
What should I put in registry to activate Overclocking tab in NVidia Control Panel ??? Usually the entry: "CoolBits"=3 DWORD worked for nVidia drivers (I don't know about ASUS? 
However in latest releases of these drivers I cannot activate it ... where is the trick ?










In my personal experience and based on what I've seen while cruising Overclock.net's forums, it's best to use the driver straight from NVIDIA's website.

As for getting overclocking options: meh, you could use NVIDIA System Tools which adds that option in the NVIDIA Control Panel, but it would be better for your system to use either RivaTuner or EVGA Precision 1.9.1 (latest version). Precision is the same program as RivaTuner, bit it has less options and a different GUI.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


ok this is really weird - every time i shut down my PC, the power LED stays on no matter what...... the only way I can get it to turn off is flip the PSU switch on the back....... why is that??

















 Did the below remedy fix the issue?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


I have figured it out







The answer is simple ... 
*Go to BIOS settings --> Power Management Setup --> Jfp2 Power Led Function --> change it to Power Led
*

Hope this helps








-------------------------
Got one question









*@All of Nvidia Graphic Cards Owners*

Is it better to use reference drivers of Graphic card manufacturer (in my case it's ASUS ) or NVidia drivers ? 
What should I put in registry to activate Overclocking tab in NVidia Control Panel ??? Usually the entry: "CoolBits"=3 DWORD worked for nVidia drivers (I don't know about ASUS? 
However in latest releases of these drivers I cannot activate it ... where is the trick ?










 Always use the Chip Manufacturers Drivers. (ATI / Nvidia)


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
I have figured it out







The answer is simple ...
*Go to BIOS settings --> Power Management Setup --> Jfp2 Power Led Function --> change it to Power Led
*

Hope this helps








-------------------------
Got one question









*@All of Nvidia Graphic Cards Owners*

Is it better to use reference drivers of Graphic card manufacturer (in my case it's ASUS ) or NVidia drivers ?
What should I put in registry to activate Overclocking tab in NVidia Control Panel ??? Usually the entry: "CoolBits"=3 DWORD worked for nVidia drivers (I don't know about ASUS?
However in latest releases of these drivers I cannot activate it ... where is the trick ?









Sweet! thanks man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Did the below remedy fix the issue?

Always use the Chip Manufacturers Drivers. (ATI / Nvidia)

Yup! and yea I use the drivers from Nvidia not the ones from windowsupdate or the driver CD... newer is usually better!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Sweet! thanks man

Oh, you meant the power LED on the case.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, you meant the power LED on the case.

Yea it would bug me that the LED would stay on all night...... now its off!


----------



## Regamaster

Hey guys I've been having alot of trouble with sleep mode and Win7x64 on my 790FX-GD70. I covered most of the basics such as Advacned Power Option Settings and Device Manager Power Management Settings.

After running an Energy Report through Command Prompt I learned that the Realtek HD Audio Driver from MSI is preventing my machine from going into sleep mode. I disabled the driver in Device Manager and the system then successfully went into sleep mode 10x times in a row. Does anyone got an idea on what driver I can use that will enable my audio and not prevent my machine from going into sleep mode? Thanks in advance.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Hey guys I've been having alot of trouble with sleep mode and Win7x64 on my 790FX-GD70. I covered most of the basics such as Advacned Power Option Settings and Device Manager Power Management Settings.

After running an Energy Report through Command Prompt I learned that the Realtek HD Audio Driver from MSI is preventing my machine from going into sleep mode. I disabled the driver in Device Manager and the system then successfully went into sleep mode 10x times in a row. Does anyone got an idea on what driver I can use that will enable my audio and not prevent my machine from going into sleep mode? Thanks in advance.

Not sure why you wanna use sleep mode







... just turn the pc off instead hehe









or try hibernate... Personally I hate both sleep, suspend and hibernate but maybe u should try suspend instead of sleep?


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Try these settings:

CPU 3.8 (200x19) @ Auto V. (or1.40v on the CPU Voltage, NOT VDD Voltage)
CPU-NB 2.6Ghz (x13) @ 1.28v (In BIOS)
Ram 1.6Ghz , DCT Mode "Both" Set timings on DCT1&2 to (CL)7-(tRCD)7-(tRP)7-(tRAS)21-(tRC)28-(CR)1T
CPU DDR-PHY to 1.25v
DRam Voltage .07-.10v OVER Stock required v.
NB Chipset Voltage to 1.25
HT Link Voltage to 1.25v

1.) Run Prime95 in SMall FFT's for while (6hours without Errors) to ensure CPU is stable FIRST.
2.) Then Run in BLEND Mode (6+ hours) to Ensure that whole OC is Stable together.
3.) If all is stable reboot into BIOS and change JUST the CL for Both DCT's 1&2 for the Ram and reboot in to OS and run Blend again to ensure stability.
4.) If Stable reboot into the BIOS and Change the tRP and do the same as step #3.
5.) #4 is stable, follow step #3 for the tRAS, then tRCD, then tRC. This should get you down to the CL6-6-6-21-27-1T

NOTE: You may need to increase the voltage a little more even the .10v Suggested above. Don't worry about adding those volts, MOst Ram (UNless super cheap crap) can take a pretty good beating... You can always try to work the Dram voltage down, one voltage step at a time after you gett he above timings stable. OR just leave the timings at CL7-7-7-21-28-1T
You can also try to Work the CPU-NB Frequency up to as high as you can get it. I run mine at 3Ghz (1.45v in BIOS but Everest measures it at 1.47v and 1.5v under laod.)

Hope this helps.

P.S. These settings are NOT guaranteed to work. but are more of a guideline/ baseline of where you shuold start. But they should give you a good one if not be the right ones... Youmay have to work up to them as well. OCing takes time so don't rush things and be patient.









Thank you very much! I got confused looking in the list of 12+ options for the DCT1 and 2, and had no idea what each one stood for. I wasn't sure what was to be changed or left alone, cause the lists seem to be quite extensive.

I'm also looking onto an SSD...but haven't decided between the Intel X25-M 80GB or the OCZ Vertex 60GB.

My issue is that my old setup would operate my 1TB Caviar Black at a SLOWER speed than my 200GB Samsung on IDE. Very irritating to know I have a SATA drive that couldn't keep up. It was primarily with programs and even loading Windows. The wait time while loading was almost double, and in some cases standard operation was impossible. Would running the Black drive with the new board in RAID 0 make it any faster?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*


Sweet! thanks man


No problem







It was quite irritating for me also that led was still on.









Quote:



Yup! and yea I use the drivers from Nvidia not the ones from windowsupdate or the driver CD... newer is usually better!


Well, personally I had always used the lastest Nvidia drivers but now I use my graphic card manufacturer's drivers... it is because I can run SmartDoctor which is some kind of Tweaking tool (like RivaTuner) ... but it's designed only for ASUS cards. I can do some OC for GPU core speed Shader frequency and Memory frequency but it is all for 3D mode and I want to change frequencies also for 2D mode (after enabling this CoolBits entry in registry I could choose in NVidia Control Panel which mode I want to overclock) ... but there shoud be any other registry entry, right? I've installed NVIDIA System Tools and this option wasn't there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*

Always use the Chip Manufacturers Drivers. (ATI / Nvidia)


... any explenations why should I? Do they provide better performance ? now I am really confused


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


No problem







It was quite irritating for me also that led was still on.









Well, personally I had always used the lastest Nvidia drivers but now I use my graphic card manufacturer's drivers... it is because I can run SmartDoctor which is some kind of Tweaking tool (like RivaTuner) ... but it's designed only for ASUS cards. I can do some OC for GPU core speed Shader frequency and Memory frequency but it is all for 3D mode and I want to change frequencies also for 2D mode (after enabling this CoolBits entry in registry I could choose in NVidia Control Panel which mode I want to overclock) ... but there shoud be any other registry entry, right? I've installed NVIDIA System Tools and this option wasn't there









... any explenations why should I? Do they provide better performance ? now I am really confused










I believe after u enable coolbits, that option should show up in the nvidia control panel... or just use rivatuner...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


Thank you very much! I got confused looking in the list of 12+ options for the DCT1 and 2, and had no idea what each one stood for. I wasn't sure what was to be changed or left alone, cause the lists seem to be quite extensive.

I'm also looking onto an SSD...but haven't decided between the Intel X25-M 80GB or the OCZ Vertex 60GB.

My issue is that my old setup would operate my 1TB Caviar Black at a SLOWER speed than my 200GB Samsung on IDE. Very irritating to know I have a SATA drive that couldn't keep up. It was primarily with programs and even loading Windows. The wait time while loading was almost double, and in some cases standard operation was impossible. Would running the Black drive with the new board in RAID 0 make it any faster?


 I would think so... I wonder if it was only the SATA controller on the old system.... No?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


No problem







It was quite irritating for me also that led was still on.









Well, personally I had always used the lastest Nvidia drivers but now I use my graphic card manufacturer's drivers... it is because I can run SmartDoctor which is some kind of Tweaking tool (like RivaTuner) ... but it's designed only for ASUS cards. I can do some OC for GPU core speed Shader frequency and Memory frequency but it is all for 3D mode and I want to change frequencies also for 2D mode (after enabling this CoolBits entry in registry I could choose in NVidia Control Panel which mode I want to overclock) ... but there shoud be any other registry entry, right? I've installed NVIDIA System Tools and this option wasn't there









... any explenations why should I? Do they provide better performance ? now I am really confused










 Well, I would think that the MFR of the PCB would have the better drivers... It's there design. Name Brands these days just get the PCB and slap a Cooler on it or just simply their Logo... IIRC.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I would think so... I wonder if it was only the SATA controller on the old system.... No?


I'm hoping that it was because it was just because it was an old SATA controller. It was on an MSI K92A CF board, and for some reason, I could never seem to get the Caviar Black to play nicely with it as the primary HDD. I ran could run it as in IDE compatible mode, but the speeds where horrid for that HDD.

I'm thinking that with this new board, mixed with the fact that I run the Adobe Suite pretty much non stop every day, running an SSD would be the smartest way to increase the performance.


----------



## enkrypt3d

It may have been discussed before, but whats the best OC'able ram for this board? OCZ ? what model? can u guys send me a link? thx!!

I wanna get something thats high capacity but also fast.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tem=20-231-289

This is what I have now, but as stated in the specs its for intel boards (Wish i saw that b4 I bought it) seems like the fastest I can get it is 1666Mhz... at 8-8-8-28 timings... is that about as good as its gonna get?


----------



## mav2000

Just a questions for the guys who cleaned off the old TIM on the board...are the mosfets cooled ok with the thermal tape, or does that need to go as well...


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Just a questions for the guys who cleaned off the old TIM on the board...are the mosfets cooled ok with the thermal tape, or does that need to go as well...


I was wondering this too but it seems w/o the tape, the chips wouldn't really make contact w/ the heatsync i dont think... thoughts?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
It may have been discussed before, but whats the best OC'able ram for this board? OCZ ? what model? can u guys send me a link? thx!!

I wanna get something thats high capacity but also fast.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...tem=20-231-289

This is what I have now, but as stated in the specs its for intel boards (Wish i saw that b4 I bought it) seems like the fastest I can get it is 1666Mhz... at 8-8-8-28 timings... is that about as good as its gonna get?

I think that it really dpends on what your settings are.....

What is your Voltage for the Dram and CPU-NB when you are at 1666?

I want to let you know that IF, you are trying to boot @ 1666Mhz and it doens't matter how much voltage you give it, then you may have ran into a wall. What you'll need to use the "Multistep OC Booster" option in the Cell menu.

What that does, is lower your Ht Ref Clock by 20Mhz, just to boot into the OS. Once you are in and after about 45seconds, your HT Ref Clock will go back up 20mhz.

For instance.
If you set your HTRef Clk to 210Mhz to equal a Ram speed of 1680, then setting the "Multistep OC Booster" to "Step 1" w take your HTRClk down to 200Mhz so you could boot intot he OS @ 1600Mhz Ram Freq.

After 45secs it would go back to 210 Enabling the Ram Freq to be 1680Mhz.

So with a Ram strap of 1:4 you could effeectively Run your Ram @ 1760Mhz in the OS after 45Seconds... But only with Step1. Step 2 Lower the HTRClk by 40Mhz which has been a fail every time for me. once it changes in the OS. It always froze!

So hopefully this has shed some light on running your ram at higher frequencies.....


----------



## enkrypt3d

Yea I'm at 1666Mhz stable at the auto voltage settings... I can run it at 1.65v and be stable thats not a problem... and the step is 1:4... seems like anything higher is just not worth it... its already pretty fast.

I was just wondering if its really worth it to buy something thats made for AMD and is tried and true for OC'ing the crap out of it heh..... this ram is rated at 2133Mhz but no idea if it will do it with the AMD chip since its designed for intel.... doh!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
I was wondering this too but it seems w/o the tape, the chips wouldn't really make contact w/ the heatsync i dont think... thoughts?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Just a questions for the guys who cleaned off the old TIM on the board...are the mosfets cooled ok with the thermal tape, or does that need to go as well...

I cleaned the thermal tape off (Pet hair/dust) as best i could and left it on there...i see no reason to remove it and from the looks of how everything goes together in that area it should be doing a pretty good job of assisting the transfer of heat and making sure there isn't much flex with the whole NB/Mosfet cooler


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d* 
Yea I'm at 1666Mhz stable at the auto voltage settings... I can run it at 1.65v and be stable thats not a problem... and the step is 1:4... seems like anything higher is just not worth it... its already pretty fast.

I was just wondering if its really worth it to buy something thats made for AMD and is tried and true for OC'ing the crap out of it heh..... this ram is rated at 2133Mhz but no idea if it will do it with the AMD chip since its designed for intel.... doh!









I don't think that your Ram would be a problem... Hey, you think it's fast now... .try running CL6 with it. Even at 1600Mhz with 2900-3000Mhz CPU-NB... it's as snappy as you could imagine....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I cleaned the thermal tape off (Pet hair/dust) as best i could and left it on there...i see no reason to remove it and from the looks of how everything goes together in that area it should be doing a pretty good job of assisting the transfer of heat and making sure there isn't much flex with the whole NB/Mosfet cooler

What's up rewind? Been kind of laying low lately huh?

I should be getting my Tuniq TX-3 tomorrow or tuesday (Hopefully tomorrow) and I'll be replacing the Old TIM with TX-3.... SO hopefully that will put a cap on my temps!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I don't think that your Ram would be a problem... Hey, you think it's fast now... .try running CL6 with it. Even at 1600Mhz with 2900-3000Mhz CPU-NB... it's as snappy as you could imagine....


You think I can run the CPU-NB that high? The mobo specs say it can do 4Ghz but is that really possible? THx!


----------



## mav2000

$ Ghz is what its running at stocks.....2 Ghz X 2.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I want to let you know that IF, you are trying to boot @ 1666Mhz and it doens't matter how much voltage you give it, then you may have ran into a wall. What you'll need to use the "Multistep OC Booster" option in the Cell menu.

What that does, is lower your Ht Ref Clock by 20Mhz, just to boot into the OS. Once you are in and after about 45seconds, your HT Ref Clock will go back up 20mhz.

For instance. 
If you set your HTRef Clk to 210Mhz to equal a Ram speed of 1680, then setting the "Multistep OC Booster" to "Step 1" w take your HTRClk down to 200Mhz so you could boot intot he OS @ 1600Mhz Ram Freq.

After 45secs it would go back to 210 Enabling the Ram Freq to be 1680Mhz.

So with a Ram strap of 1:4 you could effeectively Run your Ram @ 1760Mhz in the OS after 45Seconds... But only with Step1. Step 2 Lower the HTRClk by 40Mhz which has been a fail every time for me. once it changes in the OS. It always froze!

So hopefully this has shed some light on running your ram at higher frequencies.....










Mastiffman, you are great!







I've used OC Booster with Step 2 and maybe that's why I couldn't make my RAM stable ... for example --> that's the max what I could get ...










and that's only with 1:2.66 divider so actually stock frequency 1,066 MHz









My BIOS settings were:
CPU V = 1.38
CPU NB = 1.27 ( why in full load this voltage goes up automatically?) 
CPU DDR PHY = 1.23 
(this is quite interesting because it helped me stabilize my Ram but I don't know how much I can put without having my RAM modules burnt )

DRAM V = 1.89 V (though I can put 1.9 according to specification ... what do you think how much can I add to this 1.9 more?

I think it's all because my RAM... I should have bought these ones -- > DDR3 Gamer Series for AMD Black Edition - PC3-12800 - 1600MHz Memory Modules (AMD Series)
instead of these 
DDR3 Viper II Series - PC3-12800 - 1600MHz Memory Module ...

Well, they work with 1:4 divider with 800 MHz of clock speed but with terrible timings and w/o CPU overclocked - everything at stock voltages.

Any tips to tighten these timings ? (I have already moved them to slot 3 & 4 as you've told me but I don't know if it made any difference)


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
What's up rewind? Been kind of laying low lately huh?

I should be getting my Tuniq TX-3 tomorrow or tuesday (Hopefully tomorrow) and I'll be replacing the Old TIM with TX-3.... SO hopefully that will put a cap on my temps!

School sucks









I definitely need to get some better TIM in...iv got AS5 installed throughout most of my systems now and im sure something like TX-3 could do a better job and i could ditch the annoying set in time of AS5


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
I cleaned the thermal tape off (Pet hair/dust) as best i could and left it on there...i see no reason to remove it and from the looks of how everything goes together in that area it should be doing a pretty good job of assisting the transfer of heat and making sure there isn't much flex with the whole NB/Mosfet cooler

I did the same thing.


----------



## NCspecV81

I just use the plain-jane white tim.


----------



## Xs1nX

Possible 790FX-GD70 owner has some questions ..

Would a Thermalright True Black with a 25mm deep fans fit on this mobo without potentially causing clearance issues with RAM with large heat spreaders/sinks (i.e Corsair Dominator GT.. G.Skill Trident etc etc) ?

Also anyone here running a 8x PCI-E Raid card in one of the 16x slots ?.. would like to use a LSI 9260-4i you see..


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Also anyone here running a 8x PCI-E Raid card in one of the 16x slots ?.. would like to use a LSI 9260-4i you see..

An 8x card will work just fine a 16x slot don't worry


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
$ Ghz is what its running at stocks.....2 Ghz X 2.

That's Correct. 2Ghz up and 2Ghz Down. 8 or 16 bit I believe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Mastiffman, you are great!







I've used OC Booster with Step 2 and maybe that's why I couldn't make my RAM stable ... for example --> that's the max what I could get ...

http://i546.photobucket.com/albums/h...s/6bb0672e.jpg

and that's only with 1:2.66 divider so actually stock frequency 1,066 MHz









My BIOS settings were:
CPU V = 1.38
CPU NB = 1.27 ( why in full load this voltage goes up automatically?)
CPU DDR PHY = 1.23
(this is quite interesting because it helped me stabilize my Ram but I don't know how much I can put without having my RAM modules burnt )

DRAM V = 1.89 V (though I can put 1.9 according to specification ... what do you think how much can I add to this 1.9 more?

I think it's all because my RAM... I should have bought these ones -- > DDR3 Gamer Series for AMD Black Edition - PC3-12800 - 1600MHz Memory Modules (AMD Series)
instead of these 
DDR3 Viper II Series - PC3-12800 - 1600MHz Memory Module ...

Well, they work with 1:4 divider with 800 MHz of clock speed but with terrible timings and w/o CPU overclocked - everything at stock voltages.

Any tips to tighten these timings ? (I have already moved them to slot 3 & 4 as you've told me but I don't know if it made any difference)

You just have to experiment. That's pretty much how I've learned everything on this board.... I don't think that it's the ram, but more of the Chips IMC. Just keep working at it.... Be careful not to givev the IMC to much volts though... Whatever you do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I just use the plain-jane white tim.

Really, nothing speacial eh? Other than that Enormous HS for the CPU and NB! LOL

Supposed to get my 955 today! UPS usually stops by between 1:30 and 5pm.

Has anyone ever seen a Shipping Number from UPS Mail (Not parcel service, that is All numbers instead of mixing letters with the numbers..?


----------



## NCspecV81

no, but I have fedex.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay, this DOENS"T make Any sense......

HTH, Does a PC prime fine for hours on Blend and then just reboot. NO HTSF Error or anything....

And now this 965 is requiring more CPU Core Voltage to be stable...

AND I really need someone to Check on something for me! Bad!

Can Someone check to see if there is a difference in power between System Fan 1 and System Fan 2 on the Motherboard 3pin fan connectors?

Set them both to 50% first and check them with the same fan. and then 100%....

I would be REALLY greatful! Because If no one else is getting this issue, I may have a power issue with my Motherboard...

@ 50% on both Sys Fan1 and Sys Fan 2 with the Same fans (Scythe 120x38 133cfm) Fan connector 1 registers @ 1525-1544 Rpm's
Fan Connector 2 registers @ 1312- 1328 Rpm's

And even when I switch the Fans, there is only about a 45rpm difference when I swap fans...

So putting fan 1 on connector 2 would still be lower than if the fan was on connector 1 and Vise versa.

*EDIT:* It looks like @ the 50% setting in the BIOS for Fan control of Connector 2, the BIOS is not actually setting it o 50% but more like 44%.... Son of B!!!

At 75% for System Fans Connectors 1 &2 they both run the same speed...

I'm on 1.84beta. Maybe I'll change to 1.8Official or 1.92bets to see if it's fixed. If it's not fix then i will contact MSI, ALONG with them taking away the ability to view the 12v+Rail power output in Power Management..


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Possible 790FX-GD70 owner has some questions ..

Would a Thermalright True Black with a 25mm deep fans fit on this mobo without potentially causing clearance issues with RAM with large heat spreaders/sinks (i.e Corsair Dominator GT.. G.Skill Trident etc etc) ?

Also anyone here running a 8x PCI-E Raid card in one of the 16x slots ?.. would like to use a LSI 9260-4i you see..

Depending on where you locate your fans, I'd say yes. I've got a TRUE 120 Black, with a fan mounted to push, and while the True itself does not hamper the standard height crucial ballistix, the fan sits right over the first stick. (Of course if you use a 120x20mm fan here...problem solved







)










Taller sticks will definitely pose a problem in this orientation. I'm not sure about if it were rotated 90 degrees though...somebody?

WRT the RAID card, I've tried a 4x HighPoint RocketRaid with mixed results. Most times the raid card's bios would not post. HighPoint support indicated there may be not enough memory availble to load the RocketRaid's BIOS. Of course YMMV and the last time I tried was with the 1.5 version of the GD-70's BIOS.


----------



## Seanicy

Well I finally got my box from the egg with all my new new toys. I wish I could post picks, but unfortunately I have no damn camera, at work. I should have everything up and running later and definatly have some pics for you guys. Finally after sitting in the UPS warehouse all weekend.

965 C3
790FX-GD70
OCZ AMD Black Edition DDR3 4GB
Corsair 850w Modular PSU
9800GTX+ (till Friday going to 5850)


----------



## Sarin

Hey Guys, quick question. How can you display the default settings in the BOIS when is set to AUTO.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
no, but I have fedex.

WONKA........ Look! The Number kind of sucks but the look at the Batch Number... Look Familiar?

Just wanting on the Tuniq TIM now... ThenI'm gonna pop this sucker and redo the TIM on the Chipset MoBo HS...


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah same batch as mine.

I booted up after getting home today and my bios screen was black and white..lolwut.

Anyone else ever have that happen?


----------



## NCspecV81

for some reason my gd70 posts soooooooo fast... wut

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...718416wc5Hj28G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
for some reason my gd70 posts soooooooo fast... wut

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...718416wc5Hj28G

wow thats some crazy post times! Of course I have mine set to take as long as possible but still WOW!


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
for some reason my gd70 posts soooooooo fast... wut

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...718416wc5Hj28G

Dang mine is at least twice as long maybe even three times as long! Now I'm jealous lol


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
for some reason my gd70 posts soooooooo fast... wut

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...718416wc5Hj28G

daaaang........i wish i had a crack pipe port on mine


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yeah same batch as mine.

I booted up after getting home today and my bios screen was black and white..lolwut.

Anyone else ever have that happen?

Yeah If you press "F2" while in the BIOS you can toggle back and forth between the Blue and white and Black and White. I prefer the Black and White being that it's easier on the eye's!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
for some reason my gd70 posts soooooooo fast... wut

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...718416wc5Hj28G

Yeah, that's the way it's supposed to be.







. If you have a good OC going, I've had mine go right from the Windows Flag to the Desktop without even Showing the Welcome Screen! Within litereally a 1/4 seond after the flag colors meet it go right to the desktop! My desktop is loaded before the welcome sound even finishes!!!

Quote:

Dang mine is at least twice as long maybe even three times as long! Now I'm jealous lol
There are some things that will slow down boot up time. Obviously the most common is an unstable OC.

Next, off the top of my head would be if you have the First Boot Device set to an "Optical Drive" AND Have a disk in. Before booting into the Desktop, the BIOS will still search that Optical Drive even if it's not a bootable disk.

So I was talking to a "Chip head" (The Computer Version of a "Gear Head") and they were saying there can be upto 9000 Chips off of one wafer! And Batch Numbers don't neccessarily affect the Chip as much as the Die Cut Number (90xxx). The Die Cut Number will prove to have better IMC Overclocking and stability...

The OPN (Ordering Part Number) Is actually the top number. This tells the type of chip that it is. (i.e. Cores, wattage, cache and speed)
So that being said...

WONKA,

Have you noticed a difference in the CPU-NB OC-ability between your two 955's?

What I'm thinking is that IF there are a possible 9000 chips from any given wafer, than anything with a number lower that 92000 Should be a decent OCer...

Yes, No?









*EDIT:*

*I'm VERY Curious!!! Can Everyone on this Thread that has a 965 C2 or C3 at least hit 3.8ghz CPU, 2600+CPU-NB, 1600Mhz CL7+ Ram on there Systems????

If you'd like, anyone that wants to, respond that can or cannot, first one to respond that can't, I'm personally going to help you get this OC stated above stable! It seems to damn easy for this setup for someone that is part of this thread to NOT have!!!!!*


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yeah, that's the way it's supposed to be.







. If you have a good OC going, I've had mine go right from the Windows Flag to the Desktop without even Showing the Welcome Screen! Within litereally a 1/4 seond after the flag colors meet it go right to the desktop! My desktop is loaded before the welcome sound even finishes!!!

So, this has me wondering. I'm guessing this is a pretty high GPU/CPU OC with a high performance SSD mixed in, yes? Regardless, I am investing in the SSD, just need to decide which one. Intel X25-M 80GB, or the OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB. Which one would be the best choice for my Rig?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
So, this has me wondering. I'm guessing this is a pretty high GPU/CPU OC with a high performance SSD mixed in, yes? Regardless, I am investing in the SSD, just need to decide which one. Intel X25-M 80GB, or the OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB. Which one would be the best choice for my Rig?

IDK man. I like my OCZ Vertex Series.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey guys, do I have a decent batch 965 C3? This is all the info I pulled off the CPU...

HDZ965FBK4DGM
CACAC AC 0946DPMW

And the serial ends with the "batch cut?" 90294

Does it still hold true that closer to 90,000 is better? Cause 294, in my opinion, is pretty close...


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


* EDIT:*

*I'm VERY Curious!!! Can Everyone on this Thread that has a 965 C2 or C3 at least hit 3.8ghz CPU, 2600+CPU-NB, 1600Mhz CL7+ Ram on there Systems????

If you'd like, anyone that wants to, respond that can or cannot, first one to respond that can't, I'm personally going to help you get this OC stated above stable! It seems to damn easy for this setup for someone that is part of this thread to NOT have!!!!!*


To be honest, at the moment, I'm waiting on UPS to deliver the mounting kit for my Megahalems, but as soon as I get that and the PC is back together, I would be willing to give it a shot. If you have detailed instructions, I'd gladly set it up. lol

I know I sound like a complete idiot here, but I do know very little about overclocking. I come here to learn, to see what advise people can give me, and best methods to achieve the OC'ing I desire.

I look at this as an "Overclocking Practices 101" class. I want to learn more...just need someone to teach me.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Hey guys, do I have a decent batch 965 C3? This is all the info I pulled off the CPU...

HDZ965FBK4DGM
CACAC AC 0946DPMW

And the serial ends with the "batch cut?" 90294

Does it still hold true that closer to 90,000 is better? Cause 294, in my opinion, is pretty close...


 The Closest that one can get is a 90001.

My 965 C3 is a 0946DPMW as well. It clocks fine. but it's a 90474. the 955 I got is a 0945MWMP..... 90363. So hopefully it will clock a little better....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


To be honest, at the moment, I'm waiting on UPS to deliver the mounting kit for my Megahalems, but as soon as I get that and the PC is back together, I would be willing to give it a shot. If you have detailed instructions, I'd gladly set it up. lol

I know I sound like a complete idiot here, but I do know very little about overclocking. I come here to learn, to see what advise people can give me, and best methods to achieve the OC'ing I desire.

I look at this as an "Overclocking Practices 101" class. I want to learn more...just need someone to teach me.


 No worries. Put her together and fire her up and when you're ready, I'll do what I can... I"m sure others will pitch in as well if I don't answer right away. I'm definitely not the only one here that is experienced with this board.

Others are Eclipseaudio4, Wonka (NCspecV81), Mduclow and Dir_d, just to name a few. Sorry if I didn't mention anyone elses names here.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Sounds great. HOPEFULLY (barring another UPS screwup) I will have my retention bracket for the Mega' and have it back up. I will start here when it is operational. Thanks Mastiff! You've been a great help to me thus far, hopefully I can get my system up to snuff!


----------



## Mastiffman

You bet, that's why I'm here...


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mangoSeed* 
WRT the RAID card, I've tried a 4x HighPoint RocketRaid with mixed results. Most times the raid card's bios would not post. HighPoint support indicated there may be not enough memory availble to load the RocketRaid's BIOS. Of course YMMV and the last time I tried was with the 1.5 version of the GD-70's BIOS.

Thats a bit worrying, if anyone else has feeback on raid cards with this motherboard it would be appreciated as i realy need to know what the situation is on this.

The other cooler im looking at is the Mega Shadow, however it seems i need to get the AMD retention bracket for that, i assume the Megahelms bracket will work on the Shadow .. and i further assume since its been menioned in this thread that the Mega shadow will work in the standard front/back orientation on the GD70 ?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Thats a bit worrying, if anyone else has feeback on raid cards with this motherboard it would be appreciated as i realy need to know what the situation is on this.

The other cooler im looking at is the Mega Shadow, however it seems i need to get the AMD retention bracket for that, i assume the Megahelms bracket will work on the Shadow .. and i further assume since its been menioned in this thread that the Mega shadow will work in the standard front/back orientation on the GD70 ?


Myself, I don't have any experience with Raid or the Mega. The board has a soid software raid setup from what I understand. I know for sure that mduclow has expereince with raid on the board.... SO you might want to ask him.. There are others but I can't seem to remember whom they are right now. Maybe Blackomega...?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


The Closest that one can get is a 90001.

My 965 C3 is a 0946DPMW as well. It clocks fine. but it's a 90474. the 955 I got is a 0945MWMP..... 90363. So hopefully it will clock a little better...










So, with my batch being even closer to 90001 than yours, I can expect a decently better / stable OC than people with batches above mine? Or is it just hope? My last 955 was in the thousands range into 90,000, not only 294, this CPU is awesome! I knew it was when I got 4ghz, 2800nb stable on air, with decent temps. My 955 didnt even pretend to be stable past 3.8...


----------



## Rewindlabs

*Sooo.....*

*Guess what guys?*

(What Rewind?)

*I MIGHT BE GETTING A 4870X2*























(NO WAY...Your rig will finally be kicking it semi high performance style bro-dog)

*I know right*








*
I'm glad everyone else is as excited as i am*


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


So, with my batch being even closer to 90001 than yours, I can expect a decently better / stable OC than people with batches above mine? Or is it just hope? My last 955 was in the thousands range into 90,000, not only 294, this CPU is awesome! I knew it was when I got 4ghz, 2800nb stable on air, with decent temps. My 955 didnt even pretend to be stable past 3.8...


 Well, that's the thing.... I don't know where the margins are as far a numbers. So I'm not sure if there is some sort of Ratio as far as the Amount of overclockability per digit or if it goes by 50 digits or 100. Who knows... Two CPU's that are within 100-150 Die Cuts from one another may very clock the same for all I know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


*Sooo.....*

*Guess what guys?*

(What Rewind?)

*I MIGHT BE GETTING A 4870X2*























(NO WAY...Your rig will finally be kicking it semi high performance style bro-dog)

*I know right*








*
I'm glad everyone else is as excited as i am*










LOL- Nice! can your PSU handle the draw from that sucker!

There are a lot of nice thermal options for that card! You should look into it! They run hot and loud!!!! Good when tuned right though!


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*


Thats a bit worrying, if anyone else has feeback on raid cards with this motherboard it would be appreciated as i realy need to know what the situation is on this.

The other cooler im looking at is the Mega Shadow, however it seems i need to get the AMD retention bracket for that, i assume the Megahelms bracket will work on the Shadow .. and i further assume since its been menioned in this thread that the Mega shadow will work in the standard front/back orientation on the GD70 ?


I don't have any experience with the RAID cards, but I hear they are better, more expensive (only worth using the high dollar ones from what I've read) but really unnecessary if you're only using two or three drives in RAID.

Performance from the SB RAID (software - black ports) is pretty good.

I've since adjusted my stripe to a 64k block size (from 128k), so the smalls are a bit better, but here is my stripe performance on two OCZ Vertex's:


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I don't have any experience with the RAID cards, but I hear they are better, more expensive (only worth using the high dollar ones from what I've read) but really unnecessary if you're only using two or three drives in RAID.

Performance from the SB RAID (software - black ports) is pretty good.

I've since adjusted my stripe to a 64k block size (from 128k), so the smalls are a bit better, but here is my stripe performance on two OCZ Vertex's:











See!!! LOL-- THAT is wicked! Look how fast that is!? If possible Where do notice the most "Visible" performance?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
See!!! LOL-- THAT is wicked! Look how fast that is!? If possible Where do notice the most "Visible" performance?

Most programs, including o/s, operate in the small file size area (this is where RAID cards are better, they offer smaller stripe sizes), large file transfers are the most efficient.

If I launch Photoshop CS4 Extended, it's about 3-4 seconds to fully loaded and usable. Program installs on the stripe are crazy fast. Windows 7 x64 installed in about 12 minutes.

Windows loads a bit slower that NCspecV81, but I do have a lot of stuff running in the background, like Malwarebyte, Norton 360, and many more. Total load time if I turn on the computer, and disregard the RAID detection (it's 6-15 sec.'s), is about 45 seconds including windows password log-in. A reboot is a short minute total (disregarding the RAID detection).

Marc


----------



## cisco kid

Guys I need some quick feedback hoping soneone can read and respond

I messed my OS up and am now forced to reformat as I had not backed up. I can not remember how I had bios settings set since I have been trying to get back into windows but have given up, repair option will not work. Before I start a fresh format I want to make sure I am setting up the best way as I noticed boot times were slower but by reading comment above this may be due to raid detection? I guess outside of that time issue the rest of the boot process is fast.

windows 7 64 bit
2 x Vertex 60GB SSD raid 0 on SB750 for main OS (latest firmware running GC)
2x WD640 Blacks raid 0 on SB750 (data/music/extra games)
1 x 250 esata external (backup)
1 sata dvd drive on SB750
1 ide dvd drive
x4 955
8 gb Mushkin Ascent PC12800 7,7,6,18

In the bios under integrated peripherals I had the following:

1)integrated peripherals> on chip stata controller>enabled
2)integrated peripherals> on chip ata devices> raid mode = raid (not ahci or ide as I am using 2 ssd's)

3)integrated peripherals> E-sata/HW raid controller> enabled
4)integrated peripherals> E-sata controller mode> IDE (choice is IDE or AHCI)
5)drive booster (HW Raid) > normal mode (default setting)

5)Advanced Bios Settings> boot sequence was the vertex raid 0 array

When I set up the main Raid 0 array and Win 7 OS I installed required raid/ahci driver via a USB during install.

With the system as described above I found that it scanned for drives and made the boot process longer than it should be?

Should I set #2 & #4 both to AHCI or leave #2 = RAID for OS array and leave #4 IDE or should it be AHCI ??

Whats best method for Raid 0 ? Or should I be using the jmicron controller for the Main OS raid 0 array and leave the WD 640 array on the SB750? from what I have read and been told the jmicron 2 blue sata ports is not seen by most as the way to go vs the black 6 SB 750 sata

Hoping I can get some quick feedback so i begin fresh format and set this up proper then overclock system before I load my games and set up my email and other crap. AND then BACKUP reg via Acronis which I should have done which would have avoided this mess

mducklow can you comment you gave me some great info earlier in thread


----------



## Mastiffman

You'll have to ask Mduclow on this one! He's the raid man of the thread I think!


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Well, I had a system crash as it loaded into Windows 7...at which point, now I cannot restart the computer. Any ideas why? I have cleared CMOS. It does not load up the hard drives at all. The board lights up...but does nothing.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Ok...should I be worried that it is doing nothing? Cause to be honest, I'm scared that the board is broke...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cisco kid*


...
windows 7 64 bit
2 x Vertex 60GB SSD raid 0 on SB750 for main OS (latest firmware running GC)
2x WD640 Blacks raid 0 on SB750 (data/music/extra games)
1 x 250 esata external (backup)
1 sata dvd drive on SB750
1 ide dvd drive
x4 955
8 gb Mushkin Ascent PC12800 7,7,6,18

In the bios under integrated peripherals I had the following:

1)integrated peripherals> on chip stata controller>enabled 
2)integrated peripherals> on chip ata devices> raid mode = raid (not ahci or ide as I am using 2 ssd's)

3)integrated peripherals> E-sata/HW raid controller> enabled
4)integrated peripherals> E-sata controller mode> IDE (choice is IDE or AHCI)
5)drive booster (HW Raid) > normal mode (default setting)

5)Advanced Bios Settings> boot sequence was the vertex raid 0 array

When I set up the main Raid 0 array and Win 7 OS I installed required raid/ahci driver via a USB during install.

With the system as described above I found that it scanned for drives and made the boot process longer than it should be?

Should I set #2 & #4 both to AHCI or leave #2 = RAID for OS array and leave #4 IDE or should it be AHCI ??

Whats best method for Raid 0 ? Or should I be using the jmicron controller for the Main OS raid 0 array and leave the WD 640 array on the SB750? from what I have read and been told the jmicron 2 blue sata ports is not seen by most as the way to go vs the black 6 SB 750 sata

Hoping I can get some quick feedback so i begin fresh format and set this up proper then overclock system before I load my games and set up my email and other crap. AND then BACKUP reg via Acronis which I should have done which would have avoided this mess

mduclow can you comment you gave me some great info earlier in thread


#2 = RAID & #4 = AHCI. This will give you the fastest speeds. You may want to bump your SB volts to 1.25 - 1.3v to help with all those drives in RAID mode.

Can't avoid the RAID detection scan.

Use the black ports for your RAID arrays, SB-750 controller, *not* the JMicron controller.

When re-installing o/s make sure you do a few things.

-- Boot into an O/S on another drive, one other than the SSD's, and run sanitary erase on them (the SSD's). *Don't format the drives!*
-- Then disconnect all drives *except* the SSD's, turn the computer on and set-up your RAID array (use the 64k stripe size)
-- Proceed to install Windows, go get a cup of coffee, and when you get back it will be done, it's that fast on two striped SSD's.
-- You may now re-connect the other drives.

Good luck, buddy.

Marc


----------



## cgraham23

What do you guys think of buying 40mm fans for the NB & SB?

I'm thinking they would just be noise machines at 3500rpm and 5-8 CFM









But I wanna do a push/pull setup on my CPU cooler and I can't fit the fan I have on the NB right now & the second fan on the cooler.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
Ok...should I be worried that it is doing nothing? Cause to be honest, I'm scared that the board is broke...

I'm only asking because you haven't commented about it either way:

Have you cleared cmos and tried to boot?

Have you pulled the vid card and ram, and reinstalled with one stick and tried to reboot?

Is everything turning on as you would expect, but you are not getting any video?

Marc


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Have not removed everything an put it back in. I have cleared CMOS a few times to no avail. I removed a stick of RAM, but still same results. I'll report back once I take all the parts and do a one by one install.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok guys we now have a lot of people here that can answer just about any question that could be brought up. What I would like to do if you guys would not mind is get a list together, basically who knows what in and out. For instance I know Marc (mduclow) knows his raid configs, and mastiffman knows quite a bit about memory.

This way we could possibly streamline this thread a little,(hopefully) and point people the right way so that we could make this club an even better source of information.

What do you guys think?

I know I have been kinda scarce and I really have to thank you guys for keeping the club a great place to come for help! I have a lot of ideas about things I could change so on so forth but I have so little time during this time of the year







Heck I have a lot of stuff I want to try with my rig but between work and sleep(not much) I haven't been in my bios for weeks if not months









Again thanks guys for just being a great group! You guys are what makes OCN what it is! A great place to learn!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
What do you guys think of buying 40mm fans for the NB & SB?

I'm thinking they would just be noise machines at 3500rpm and 5-8 CFM









But I wanna do a push/pull setup on my CPU cooler and I can't fit the fan I have on the NB right now & the second fan on the cooler.


I agree that the 40mm fans are just noise machines! i have a few and they make way too much noise for the amount of air they push. one thing you might try is setting that amd fan so that it pushes air over the heatsink vertically.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
Have not removed everything an put it back in. I have cleared CMOS a few times to no avail. I removed a stick of RAM, but still same results. I'll report back once I take all the parts and do a one by one install.

One sure fire way to reset your CMOS is to remove your CPU.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I'm at a pure black screen, no memtest, no beep, no load screen. The lights that where on for power and hdd on the case are no longer lit, unless I hold the reset button.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
I'm at a pure black screen, no memtest, no beep, no load screen. The lights that where on for power and hdd on the case are no longer lit, unless I hold the reset button.

Your PSU didn't s*** the bed, did it?

*EDIT:* Oh, and Eclipse... that's fine if you want to point people in my direction for RAID & SSD questions.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ok guys we now have a lot of people here that can answer just about any question that could be brought up. What I would like to do if you guys would not mind is get a list together, basically who knows what in and out. For instance I know Marc (mduclow) knows his raid configs, and mastiffman knows quite a bit about memory.

This way we could possibly streamline this thread a little,(hopefully) and point people the right way so that we could make this club an even better source of information.

What do you guys think?

I know I have been kinda scarce and I really have to thank you guys for keeping the club a great place to come for help! I have a lot of ideas about things I could change so on so forth but I have so little time during this time of the year







Heck I have a lot of stuff I want to try with my rig but between work and sleep(not much) I haven't been in my bios for weeks if not months









Again thanks guys for just being a great group! You guys are what makes OCN what it is! A great place to learn!

i love my rig......performance/price ratio is amazing......and talk about performance......handles every game i throw at it with highest settings possible and my monitor's resolution.....FPS are up in every game so i couldn't be happier.......4.0GHz at that voltage doesn't pass prime or linx but doesn't crash in games and honestly that's all that matters to me.......i was going x58 untill i stumbled on this thread so thank YOU for making it


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Your PSU didn't s*** the bed, did it?

*EDIT:* Oh, and Eclipse... that's fine if you want to point people in my direction for RAID & SSD questions.

If it did, would the board still light up, all the fans run, etc? I'm asking cause I have no idea.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Attempted taking everything out one at a time, got it down to one stick of RAM, no GPU, and HDD...still nothing happening. This is very depressing...


----------



## Mastiffman

7,

*Did you plug your Graphics card in?*


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Yes sir. The whole system was running prior to this. It went to Windows, said it couldn't perform a startup, then blackscreen crash. Hasn't came back up since.


----------



## Mastiffman

Can you remember What exactly it said?

*EDIT:* But all of the lights on the MoBo and fans all come on?


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Can you remember What exactly it said?

The pop-up that appeared on the screen said that it could not load the program for my mouse (Logitech Set Point). At which time, everything went completely black.


----------



## Mastiffman

Did you try booting up in safe mode? Maybe you need to remove the Video Driver. mouse thing could have just been a coincidence...

*EDIT*: WHAT Does 32bit refer to with you 2 x 4890's? You don't have a 32bit driver installed do you? Sorry if that sounds like a Dip Shizzle of a question....

*EDIT 2:*

Quote:

The lights that where on for power and hdd on the case are no longer lit, unless I hold the reset button.
But are the lights on the motherboard on and are any of the fans moving? And are you sure nothing came loose? Did you hear a pop? Or did it just Shut off, like you pulled the plug from the wall?


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I cannot load anything. Forget Windows, it won't even do a system check prior to giving access to BIOS.

And I was running 32bit prior to updating today. Just haven't changed it.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I don't mean to seem upset with anyone, just entirely frustrated with myself here. It never fails that something like this would happen to me.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
*EDIT 2:*
But are the lights on the motherboard on and are any of the fans moving? And are you sure nothing came loose? Did you hear a pop? Or did it just Shut off, like you pulled the plug from the wall?

Lights for the board are on, all of the fans are still working and the LED's on them are lit as well. Prior to removing parts, I simply shut down and tried restarting, with no results. Nothing has came loose from the board itself, that I can see at any rate. No pop, it just shut down, as you mentioned, like someone just pulled the plug.


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm gonna be setting up a ln2 session this weekend on the gd-70. Should be fun!


----------



## cisco kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
#2 = RAID & #4 = AHCI. This will give you the fastest speeds. You may want to bump your SB volts to 1.25 - 1.3v to help with all those drives in RAID mode.

Can't avoid the RAID detection scan.

Use the black ports for your RAID arrays, SB-750 controller, *not* the JMicron controller.

When re-installing o/s make sure you do a few things.

-- Boot into an O/S on another drive, one other than the SSD's, and run sanitary erase on them (the SSD's). *Don't format the drives!*
-- Then disconnect all drives *except* the SSD's, turn the computer on and set-up your RAID array (use the 64k stripe size)
-- Proceed to install Windows, go get a cup of coffee, and when you get back it will be done, it's that fast on two striped SSD's.
-- You may now re-connect the other drives.

Good luck, buddy.

Marc

Thanks greatly for reply o guru. I was also running a 128 stripe, I am gonna move it down to 64 as you mention.

I have a spare drive with Vista 64 OS on it, can I run SE in 64 bit enviroment to clean the 2 ssd's attached? If not I am gonna have to do a 32 bit install to a spare 80 I have lying around which is a real hassle...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I'm gonna be setting up a ln2 session this weekend on the gd-70. Should be fun!

Nice! I've been staring at that damn 955 on my desk for the last day waiting for the USPS to drop off my Damn TIM! I have AS5 here, but I kind of wanted to wait until I get the TX-3 so that I can just take everything apart, replace the Chipset HS TIM and pop in the 955 and fire it all up at once.

Do you think that I should give it a test run tonight with all AS5 on the CPU and Chipset HS? That way I could give a good Comparison....
(even though AS5 needs curing time. This tuniq Crap doesn't, Supposedly!?)

Quote:

can I run SE in 64 bit enviroment to clean the 2 ssd's attached?
Yep!!


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah might as well. I kinda want to bench on this gd-70. I just done another session with the ud5 tonight. I need more bios options. GD-70 has so many more tweakable options than the 790fxta-ud5.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yeah might as well. I kinda want to bench on this gd-70. I just done another session with the ud5 tonight. I need more bios options. GD-70 has so many more tweakable options than the 790fxta-ud5.

, well I wait until the Wife and Daughter start "sawin' logs" and I'll tear her apart real quick!
So the UD5 isn't as 'lucitive" as the OC options as the Gd70 huh? I really liked the idea of how the PCB is made on that board though. Nice and Tough from what Ive read!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


Lights for the board are on, all of the fans are still working and the LED's on them are lit as well. Prior to removing parts, I simply shut down and tried restarting, with no results. Nothing has came loose from the board itself, that I can see at any rate. No pop, it just shut down, as you mentioned, like someone just pulled the plug.


What you might try is removing everything, CPU, RAM, GPU, the works. disconnect all power cords and wires. remove the CMOS battery and switch the jumper. Let it sit for 10 min, then hold the CMOS reset button for about 60 sec. Then put it back together and try again.


----------



## Mastiffman

I don't think that it's anything that is curable except an RMA... His GF heard some hissing...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cisco kid*


Thanks greatly for reply o guru. I was also running a 128 stripe, I am gonna move it down to 64 as you mention.

I have a spare drive with Vista 64 OS on it, can I run SE in 64 bit enviroment to clean the 2 ssd's attached? If not I am gonna have to do a 32 bit install to a spare 80 I have lying around which is a real hassle...


As Mastiffman said, yes, you can run sanitary erase from your 64-bit o/s.

For the record, I leave an O/S installed on another drive for this type of reason.

Marc


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


What do you guys think of buying 40mm fans for the NB & SB?

I'm thinking they would just be noise machines at 3500rpm and 5-8 CFM









But I wanna do a push/pull setup on my CPU cooler and I can't fit the fan I have on the NB right now & the second fan on the cooler.











I have the same the same CPU HS as you have the stock fan over the north bridge just like you. I have mine setup push/pull the second fan just rests on top of the fan on the NB and is about 1/4 inch higher than the it should be, which is fine. Instead of using a twist tie I screwed the stock fan down flat onto the NB heatsink. You can thread screws in between the fins to secure it down.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


As Mastiffman said, yes, you can run sanitary erase from your 64-bit o/s.

For the record, I leave an O/S installed on another drive for this type of reason.

Marc


 I loaded up a second partition with an Extra OS and all of the goodies, just in case and made an image of it and store it on that same drive but on the first partition. Ising Norton Ghost 2003. It's an old program but I can burn a fresh image install of almost 20Gb in about 5mins :25sec... I love that part! I just pop in the NG2003 Recovery disk that I made and it boot into the program in about 5-6 seconds... It's nice. Are there any other programs that others can recommend fro this purpose? I'm open to suggestions if one is better or more convenient...

They should have a made a sloagan for the NG2003.

*"BSoD all ya want, we'll reinstall more!"* LOL


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


They should have a made a sloagan for the NG2003.

*"BSoD all ya want, we'll reinstall more!"* LOL

















Good one, Mastiffman!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Good one, Mastiffman!




















I think that I'm off to pop off my NB/Mosfet/SB Chipset HS and reapply some AS5, then pop in that 955... Hopefully, I'll get the fricken TX-3 Tomorrow.

I called today about it. I got 4-7 day shipping for free from newegg... I ordered it last tuesday. So Moday would have been 4 Business days....

So come to find out, Newegg shipped the TIM vis UPS Mailing... Which means that UPS drops it off at my local USPS Distribution Center and they have the Mail delivery drop it in the mail. But what burns my butt is that it got to the USPSC enter on SATURDAY!!!!!!!! WTH???? LOL

That sucker better show up tomorrow. Guuurgh!LOL

I tell ya what though.... I'm NEVER getting 4-7day shipping again, regardless if it FREE or NOT!









* EDIT:* Got the 955 C3 in and new AS5 on my Chipse/MOSFET HS and she's holding at 39*C with 1.32v to her.... But it was cold boot so I'll give her some BLEND and see what happens...


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I don't think that it's anything that is curable except an RMA... His GF heard some hissing...

I agree with Mastiff here. I'm taking the board/processor back to Fry's Electronics tomorrow. Going to see if they can test out the processor to insure that there is nothing wrong with it, then replace the board. After talking with Mastiff, I also believe that a chip has went out on the board for the NB. It's a very sad day for me, as I was really looking forward to getting some usage out of the thing today/tonight.

Side note: The system seemed slower on startup than my previous Phenom I. Perhaps that could have been a sign that something may be wrong?


----------



## mav2000

Mine is really slow on startup and am using vista ... it reaches the vista boot screen really fast...but vista takes its own time...maybe something to do with it being on the second partition as against the first...and it is a fresh install.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Mine is really slow on startup and am using vista ... it reaches the vista boot screen really fast...but vista takes its own time...maybe something to do with it being on the second partition as against the first...and it is a fresh install.


I'm not quite sure either. I'm certain that the reason mine was partially slow was due to the HDD. But when I compare it to the GF's system...it's like night and day. Hers would POST and start to load Windows before mine would get past POST. Maybe it was because hers was a fresh install as well.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


I'm not quite sure either. I'm certain that the reason mine was partially slow was due to the HDD. But when I compare it to the GF's system...it's like night and day. Hers would POST and start to load Windows before mine would get past POST. Maybe it was because hers was a fresh install as well.










 It's hard to tell man... Let us know what fry's says tomorrow. That's good that they're close!


----------



## Contagion

Just installed this board. All of the voltage control settings are greyed out. Help meh.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Just installed this board. All of the voltage control settings are greyed out. Help meh.

try page up page down?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Just installed this board. All of the voltage control settings are greyed out. Help meh.

plus and minus keys on your keypad or the page up and page down buttons.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


* EDIT:* Got the 955 C3 in and new AS5 on my Chipse/MOSFET HS and she's holding at 39*C with 1.32v to her.... But it was cold boot so I'll give her some BLEND and see what happens...



is 39*C your load temp? what happened with blend?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


is 39*C your load temp? what happened with blend?


With:
CPU @ 4Ghz -1.432v
CPU-NB @ 3Ghz 1.34v 
NB Chipset @ 1.32v

I get to 41-42 for my load temps now! That's just with Artic Silver 5 on it. Going to be putting some TX-3 as soon as it shows up. (????????)

So by replcing the TIM with As5 I got roughly a 9*C drop in Temps during load and 4-5*C Drop during idle... Not bad? I figured that it would drop by not by that much during load!?


----------



## Chopxsticks

When failing out of 3dmark06 and getting a window telling me my graphics card has fatefully errored but recovered, what could this be a sign off? and how do I fix it?

*EDIT: Also I can run 3dmark06 and complete it some times, and crash some times...*


----------



## djspock3030

I am new here so be gentle, i had now where else to turn. I have an AMD 965 black cpu with this Mainboard, 4gigs G.Skill recomended RAM. I could not get 64bit Windows 7 to install so i tried the 32 bit. The challenge that I am having is lockups at random. When installing the 64bit OS it would stay stuck on the starting windows screen. 32bit OS allowed me to get in there and get Nvidia drivers (using an old 8600gts) and OS updates etc. I will be at a web page and 5 minutes later baaaam lock up. Have to reboot then baaam lockup. I would have read all 422 pages but its a little taxing. The board was shipped to me with BIOS 1.7. I only have 1 drive it's a SATA drive 500gig. Has anyone found an answer to all of this or am i the only one? Many Thanks Spock


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


When failing out of 3dmark06 and getting a window telling me my graphics card has fatefully errored but recovered, what could this be a sign off? and how do I fix it?

*EDIT: Also I can run 3dmark06 and complete it some times, and crash some times...

*
*
*
*
**
Can be an unstable overclock, usually gpu related. Are you overclocking your gpu?

Marc*


----------



## djspock3030

No, i have done no overclocking, unless the board with defaults overclocks, the temp in Cel shows 33? I have 2 other fans blowing. I just locks up like every 5 minutes when I am on the windows desktop


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djspock3030* 
I am new here so be gentle, i had now where else to turn. I have an AMD 965 black cpu with this Mainboard, 4gigs G.Skill recomended RAM. I could not get 64bit Windows 7 to install so i tried the 32 bit. The challenge that I am having is lockups at random. When installing the 64bit OS it would stay stuck on the starting windows screen. 32bit OS allowed me to get in there and get Nvidia drivers (using an old 8600gts) and OS updates etc. I will be at a web page and 5 minutes later baaaam lock up. Have to reboot then baaam lockup. I would have read all 422 pages but its a little taxing. The board was shipped to me with BIOS 1.7. I only have 1 drive it's a SATA drive 500gig. Has anyone found an answer to all of this or am i the only one? Many Thanks Spock

Sounds like unstable memory. May need more voltage or it could be bad ram.

Run memtest86+ on the sticks for at least 3 full passes (probably about 1-1/2 hrs+) and see how it does.

First try bumping your voltage up on the ram, then if that doesn't work run memtest on them.

Also, you could try installing Windows with only one stick of ram.

Marc


----------



## djspock3030

Is the cooler master 650w power supply not enough possibly?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djspock3030* 
Is the cooler master 650w power supply not enough possibly?

Please go to the User CP at the top of the page and fill out your system specs for us, it is helpful to us to see what you have for all of your components.

Probably not the PSU.

Marc


----------



## djspock3030

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL - Retai

thats the ram i am using which showed compatible on the g.skill site and new egg. Do i need to change the bios voltage for this ram?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Can be an unstable overclock, usually gpu related. Are you overclocking your gpu?

Marc

My overclock is sooo pitiful though... from stock 625core and 993 mem I only pushed it up to 700/1023, i'll turn it down to 658 and 1018, temps idle at 41c


----------



## djspock3030

K updated


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

With:
CPU @ 4Ghz -1.432v
CPU-NB @ 3Ghz 1.34v
NB Chipset @ 1.32v

I get to 41-42 for my load temps now! That's just with Artic Silver 5 on it. Going to be putting some TX-3 as soon as it shows up. (????????)

So by replcing the TIM with As5 I got roughly a 9*C drop in Temps during load and 4-5*C Drop during idle... Not bad? I figured that it would drop by not by that much during load!?

Bah I'm so jealous









Especially your Vapor-X overclock, I have the same card and I can only get it stable at 950/1400! do you really run stable at 1.1/1425?


----------



## djspock3030

my appologies Mastiff but it will not let me reply to your pm. To answer you question though i am on bios version 1.6 and had not changed any settings. It shows my DDR3-1600 (800Mhz) with Mem Voltage at 1.50V however its greyed out and i don't see how to change it if needed?


----------



## djspock3030

grrrrr i found the info on the first post of this forum I bumped up the voltage to 1.59 and bumped up the NB as stated. Tried to run PCMarkVantage and again = lockup W T F









1. I just got this on friday should i swap out this g.skill ripjaw for something else that doesnt have to have a bunch of tweaks to work ...indeed if it is the ram

2. Possibly its that Sata drive? This all started when i just tried to load Windows 7 just freezes and freezes once i get to the desktop.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


Bah I'm so jealous









Especially your Vapor-X overclock, I have the same card and I can only get it stable at 950/1400! do you really run stable at 1.1/1425?


Well, I haven't ran it like that since I first got it. I run it at 1050/1450 @ 1.3-1.312v. Runs fine. With 55% fan speed at the above settings,it idles at 43-44*C...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djspock3030*


my appologies Mastiff but it will not let me reply to your pm. To answer you question though i am on bios version 1.6 and had not changed any settings. It shows my DDR3-1600 (800Mhz) with Mem Voltage at 1.50V however its greyed out and i don't see how to change it if needed?


 No problem.

What Slots do you have your ram in? The Blue or the Black? Blue is better to start with. Also, does CPU-Z show your ram running at 800Mhz? Cause that's really 1600Mhz. You know that though. Let me know... Change the Settings with the Arrow keys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djspock3030*


grrrrr i found the info on the first post of this forum I bumped up the voltage to 1.59 and bumped up the NB as stated. Tried to run PCMarkVantage and again = lockup W T F









1. I just got this on friday should i swap out this g.skill ripjaw for something else that doesnt have to have a bunch of tweaks to work ...indeed if it is the ram

2. Possibly its that Sata drive? This all started when i just tried to load Windows 7 just freezes and freezes once i get to the desktop.


 Sounds like Ram.... Anything else wouldn't let you boot into windows if it didn't have enough power. Ram is really the only thing that will cause soething like this in my experience...

ONe more thing, do you have the "Spread Spectrum" option (down at the bottom of the "Cell Menu" set to "Disabled"? If not you should. It can issues with things.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


for some reason my gd70 posts soooooooo fast... wut

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...718416wc5Hj28G


How did u manage that? SSD?







thats freakin crazy.....


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hi guys im new to this site, thanks for having me







, i have had this board for 6 months already and love it, but the last 2 months i have been having an issue of my 955 cpu getting pretty hot like high 50's C, when i first got this setup i had it overclocked to 3.7ghz with my xigmatek red scorpion cooler, now at max fan speed can't cool it down, changed thermal paste which was ocz freeze and no change, my NB temp is high 70's most of the time and i just updated my case dew to size, the antec p160w is a little bigger and lets me use 120mm case fans which is in use front and back...any ideas??? btw its not overclocked at the moment due to the heat and it being mid summer here.
oh 790fx bios version is 1.8


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djspock3030*


grrrrr i found the info on the first post of this forum I bumped up the voltage to 1.59 and bumped up the NB as stated. Tried to run PCMarkVantage and again = lockup W T F









1. I just got this on friday should i swap out this g.skill ripjaw for something else that doesnt have to have a bunch of tweaks to work ...indeed if it is the ram

2. Possibly its that Sata drive? This all started when i just tried to load Windows 7 just freezes and freezes once i get to the desktop.


It really sounds like RAM. Try setting the divider in the bios to give you 1066 Mhz (should be the auto setting), and set the voltage to about .02v higher than rated. Try loading windows with that. If it is happy, and lets you install, then we know it has to do with the settings.

One thing about this board is that it allows a lot of user input for tweaking, but can make it a bit difficult for people new to all of this.

If this still doesn't work, then you really should run Memtest86+ v4. You boot off of a disk and it will run tests on your memory. If you have bad ram, Memtest will find it nearly every time.

This is the process of elimination to begin determining what is causing the issues with your system.

We can help you though.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
Hi guys im new to this site, thanks for having me







, i have had this board for 6 months already and love it, but the last 2 months i have been having an issue of my 955 cpu getting pretty hot like high 50's C, when i first got this setup i had it overclocked to 3.7ghz with my xigmatek red scorpion cooler, now at max fan speed can't cool it down, changed thermal paste which was ocz freeze and no change, my NB temp is high 70's most of the time and i just updated my case dew to size, the antec p160w is a little bigger and lets me use 120mm case fans which is in use front and back...any ideas??? btw its not overclocked at the moment due to the heat and it being mid summer here.
oh 790fx bios version is 1.8

Ambient temps can increase and decrease system temps.

Your NB temps are on the edge of too high, 80*c is max safe, but over 70*c is not a good place to be, as explained to me by an MSI Tech.

A lot of us have removed the stock 'all-in-one' heatsink and replaced the TIM with something good, like AS5, MX-3, OCZ Freeze, etc... for some of us this has made a huge improvement in our NB temps. Personally, mine dropped 15*c on idle, and about 20*c+ under full load. I now [email protected] 40*c~ and load @ 46-47*c~, compared to 54-56*c~ and 65*c+.

One way to see if you have good enough case air flow, is to remove the side panel, if your temps drop at all, then you do not have adequate air flow in the case.

Changing the direction the fans are moving air may correct this, or you may need more/bigger fans. Try to have an equivalent amount of air flow (CFM) in both directions, meaning 100cfm intake and 100cfm exhaust, for example. Intake in the front/side, and exhaust out the back/top. Something like that.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


Hi guys im new to this site, thanks for having me







, i have had this board for 6 months already and love it, but the last 2 months i have been having an issue of my 955 cpu getting pretty hot like high 50's C, when i first got this setup i had it overclocked to 3.7ghz with my xigmatek red scorpion cooler, now at max fan speed can't cool it down, changed thermal paste which was ocz freeze and no change, my NB temp is high 70's most of the time and i just updated my case dew to size, the antec p160w is a little bigger and lets me use 120mm case fans which is in use front and back...any ideas??? btw its not overclocked at the moment due to the heat and it being mid summer here.
oh 790fx bios version is 1.8


Ghost,

Marc has given some great advice! I myself, have even replaced the TIM on my NB/MOSFET/SB Chipset Heat Sink and Had, what I consider, great improvement. I was maxing out at idle, around 46*C and 51-52*C on load.

I simply popped off the Heat Sink by removing the 6 Screws from the Bottom of the Board, removed the old Factory TIM and applied a little of AS5.

My Idle Temps went down to 39*C and Load only maxes out at 41*C! At the Same settings. Then only thing that has Change was my CPU-NB Voltage. It's @ 1.41v instead of 1.48v. but that's not going to affect the NB CHipset temps being that it's on the Board. All of the frequencies are the same as well as the NB Chipset voltage being the same...

So it's Definitely Worth it!

*EDIT:*

Okay, this Stuff FINALLY got here on the 7the Busines day! DON'T EVER get Free 4-7 day delievery.... It was 9 Days including the Weekend!?

So I'm going to replce the AS5 I have on my CPU and NB/MOSFET/SB Heatsink, today... We'll see where it stands. The heat transfer Capabilities for the tx-3 ARE MORE EFFICIENT THAT as5....









P.S. I have found that 1.8 Official and 1.91beta both do not play well with AOD... Maybe it was just my Install though...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
P.S. I have found that 1.8 Official and 1.91beta both do not play well with AOD... Maybe it was just my Install though...

I've heard that AOD doesn't work with the new C3 revision chips. Anyone else able to confirm this one way or another?

I know I get all kind of weird behavior with it.

Marc


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I am both happy and sad to report my issues where board related. Faulty from the factory. I exchanged the board yesterday and I am happy to report this new board is running smooth!

Now, to buy or not buy an Intel 80GB SSD to compliment the system. It's either that one or the OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB on Newegg...


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


I am both happy and sad to report my issues where board related. Faulty from the factory. I exchanged the board yesterday and I am happy to report this new board is running smooth!

Now, to buy or not buy an Intel 80GB SSD to compliment the system. It's either that one or the OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB on Newegg...


I'm using Vertex's, probably better support from us with the OCZ's, seems to be the most common among us. Better pricing too, right?

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Well I'm back up and Running with Tuniq TX-3 TIM on everything... I'm surprised to say that at the same settings prior to replacing the AS5 with the TX-3, the TX-3 has further dropped My MN Chipset Temps an additional 2*C and my CPU down an additional 1*C. I haven't Put a load on her yet. She's been running at idle and surfing for about 10+ Minutes now with no change in temps....

Idle Temps With Tuniq TX-3 on the NB/MOSFET/SB Chipset HS....










And Here are the Load temps. Same Settings as before the AS5 and Before the TX-3 BUT with a slightly higher CPU-NB Voltage. NBChipset is sitting at 39*C @ Full load for 20 minutes!


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I'm using Vertex's, probably better support from us with the OCZ's, seems to be the most common among us. Better pricing too, right?

Marc


It really depends. There is a Dane Elec Intel X18 on Newegg for around 180. I know I can get a Vertex or a Turbo around 200.


----------



## Mastiffman

If you are seriously considering spending that much, you should just get 2 of THESE and Raid0 them.

Reason being is that the Dane Electric Reads @ 250 and Writes at Only 70. For $240

The OCZ Vertex 30gb ssd's Write @ almost x2 (135mb/s) what the D.E. does and granted it reads 20mb/s less, If you Raid0 them, you're going to be pushing 400-425mb/s or more. (I think)

So being that you would be paying $240 for 80Gb SSD @ only 250mb/S Max Read and ONLY 70Mb/s Write.

2 Vertex's for a total (After the mailin rebates) $210 for a total of 60Gb in Raid0 @ around 400Mb/s + read..... I think that you'll be uch happier with the Performance for the price with the Vertex's! 60Gb is Plenty for a primary OS and Programs Drive!


----------



## mduclow

I have (2) 30GB OCZ Vertex's in a RAID_0 and can vouch for the performance. It's pretty fast, and increasing hard drive speed is the most noticeable.

To be honest, I think three would be the best, for size and speed. 90GB blazing fast, I plan to add a third some day.

**** Sorry to re-post this pic, I know it was up a couple of pages back.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

any one having this issue with this board, its showing insane voltages but its currently not overclocked at all, all running stock speeds and voltage. I did notice it was only doing this when i first got this board when i had the green power enabled in bios. it wouldnt show the proper temps for the cpu or board. I have updated to 1.8 bios and tryed a few beta versions etc and have noticed it is still doing it even now i had the green power disabled in bios. any ideas or any one having this issue?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


any one having this issue with this board, its showing insane voltages but its currently not overclocked at all, all running stock speeds and voltage. I did notice it was only doing this when i first got this board when i had the green power enabled in bios. it wouldnt show the proper temps for the cpu or board. I have updated to 1.8 bios and tryed a few beta versions etc and have noticed it is still doing it even now i had the green power disabled in bios. any ideas or any one having this issue?


Those are glitches. Mine shows the same thing or close to it.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Those are glitches. Mine shows the same thing or close to it.

I dion't even like using AOD anymore... I used to try anad use it for Ram and things... Even for the fans but I'm currently using Fanspeed again, Version 4.4... Works great!

I like to use BIOS fro OCing anyhow... It's the best way!









P.S. To anyone interested, After 3 hours of Prime95 Blending, my temps on my NB Chipset are still holding @ 39*C with the use of the Tuniq TX-3....

This stuff is amazing!

Settings are:

CPU- 4ghz (200*20) @ 1.44 (BIOS) 1.432v Idle and 1.416v Load (CPU-Z)
CPUNB- 3Ghz (x15) @ 1.38v (Bios) 1.40v Idle and 1.42v (Everest)
Ram 1.6Ghz CL 6-6-6-18-24-1T @ 2.02v
DDR-PHY @ 1.29v
NB Chipset @ 1.32v
HT Link @ 1.32v


----------



## mduclow

I just moved my RAM to the blue slots, and would you believe my NB temp dropped 3*c.

Hhhmmmm.... odd.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I just moved my RAM to the blue slots, and would you believe my NB temp dropped 3*c.

Hhhmmmm.... odd.

Marc


LOL- are you serious??? That is nutts! Cool though! Easy way to lose 3*C!


----------



## NCspecV81

try the 955 out yet?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

which bios version do you guys think is the best for the 790fx-gd70 board?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


try the 955 out yet?


Yep!!! Those are the settings for it above!

It does require quite a bit less volts! I can even run my ram at lower volts...

So Before I needed

1.47v for the CPU @ 4Ghz 
1.46v for the CPU-Nb @ 3Ghz
2.08v for the Ram

And this was only stable for about 45-65minutes

Now I only need

1.44v
1.38v
2.02v

And I'm stable for well over 3 hours I needed 1.48 in the BIOS for 4.2 for the 965 C3 and this one only needed.......... 1.44v










The difference in the Die Cut is only about 111 so I'm not expecting a huge difference... If I could find a 955 below 90100 I think that i would be satified! I might try returning this and going to a less well know place to see if I can get a lower Cut...


----------



## NCspecV81

nice improvement...I like the 955's better.


----------



## Chopxsticks

my PC is still hyper transport F**king me and im about to hyper transport blow its brains out...

Regardless.... do you guys run your ram in ganged or unganged!?









with the new bios my ram seems to be running pretty good with everything set on Auto. It went to factory timings but only went to 1333 instead of the 1600 its says it is. I set it in ganged mode at 1T... I dont know what any of it means so I thought I wouls ask.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


my PC is still hyper transport F**king me and im about to hyper transport blow its brains out...

Regardless.... do you guys run your ram in ganged or unganged!?









with the new bios my ram seems to be running pretty good with everything set on Auto. It went to factory timings but only went to 1333 instead of the 1600 its says it is. I set it in ganged mode at 1T... I dont know what any of it means so I thought I wouls ask.


I'm not in the MSI 790FX-GD70 club but I run my ram unganged. Essentially, unganged and ganged are single and dual channel, respectively. Unganged is supposed to be faster if you have a quadcore as it allows individual cores to access individual memory modules. I've never tested the performance between the two so I can't tell you if there's any truth to it.

Have a look at this thread if you want to know more:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...nged-mode.html


----------



## djspock3030

currently gathering info and screenshots, still haven't got around this freeze issue. I am bout to RMA this ram and buy the same ram Mastiff or you guys use to match the settings this ripjaw ram is driving me nuts. Should have details in about an hour or less posted


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frosty88* 
I'm not in the MSI 790FX-GD70 club but I run my ram unganged. Essentially, unganged and ganged are single and dual channel, respectively. Unganged is supposed to be faster if you have a quadcore as it allows individual cores to access individual memory modules. I've never tested the performance between the two so I can't tell you if there's any truth to it.

Have a look at this thread if you want to know more:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...nged-mode.html

So in theory is ganged more stable? im trying to eliminate any possible reasons for why my pc is crashing.


----------



## djspock3030

The below was based on information given to me in a private message (*Mastiff).

When I first Boot up I see the processor 
on the black screen and right now its set 
to DDR3 1600 Unganged Mode 64.

Then in the 1.6 version of the bios I go to menu option
Cell Menu
Then I set the 
HT Link Voltage (V) to 1.250
NB Voltage (V) to 1.250
DRAM Voltage (V) to 1.65
CPU-NB VDD Voltage to 1.250

Says Current CPU Frequence 3.4GHz (200x17)
Curent DRAM Frequency 1600 MHz

I am using 32bit win 7 home now but i have the 64bit Win 7 upgrade CD i would like to get installed

All the other settings are at default outside of memory configurations.

Under the menu FSB/DRAM Ratio this is where i have been putting 1:4 or 1:3.33 for troubleshooting
Under Memory Z - DIMM1 and DIMM2 slots shows Max-Badwidth as DDR3-1332 (666Mhz) hmmmmm???? Under X.M.P Support info
it shows DDR3-1600 (800Mhz) grayed out and Mem Voltage at 1.50V

In Advanced DRAM Configuration Menu I enabled DCT Unganged Mode from Disabled the huge menu came up changed
DRAM Timing Mode to both
Set CAS Latency (CL) to [8 CLK]
Set tRCD to [8 CLK]
Set tRP to [8 CLK]
Set tRAS to [24 CLK]
Set tRC to [32 CLK]

Saved, and the result is still when i get into Windows Desktop less then 5-10 minutes full lockup can't move the mouse.

Tried the same thing but with the 1:3:33 setting instead of Auto 1333 with the same timings as above and once with automatic
both results = lockup in Windows (with DRAM Timing mode both and once on Auto)

Tried the all the above settings with a 32 and 64 from the Advanced BIOS Features PCI 64 and 32. My vid card is not overclocked 
and i do have up to date drivers for it installed on the OS.

When i say Defaults i have been using the F8 Fail-Safe Defaults and not F6 Optimized Defaults

Did attempt to change modules over to the blue slots as well no change still freezes.

Possibly we could maximize settings of the memory and I could attempt to install the Win 7 64 bit pro upgrade, maybe it's more stable it for sure will use all the ram instead of the 3 and quarter 32bit does. This all started because i could not get the OS installed in the first place on the 32bit because of the "freezing"

Here is the link to bios 1.6 settings I played with as directed, possibly you all see something I am missing. Ill try anything, if you think I am just spinning my wheels then let me RMA the ram and match up to one of the senior guys ram with bios settings that work







!































side note: this is pure "Pandemonium" i was shooting for drop and go! lol

note: here is what the clocks are at default

http://xs.to/share-0ED7_4B626E22.html"><img src="http://xs.to/image-0ED7_4B626E22.jpg

Here is the RAM = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


nice improvement...I like the 955's better.


 Yes, I like it more so far! I just hope that it stays this way and doens't degrade at all... I'm not going to be using anything better than water...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


my PC is still hyper transport F**king me and im about to hyper transport blow its brains out...

Regardless.... do you guys run your ram in ganged or unganged!?









with the new bios my ram seems to be running pretty good with everything set on Auto. It went to factory timings but only went to 1333 instead of the 1600 its says it is. I set it in ganged mode at 1T... I dont know what any of it means so I thought I wouls ask.


 Remember that the HTSF Error is due to not enough volts. Typically for the CPU or CPU-NB itself! Howe long is it taking in the OS before you get this error?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty88*


I'm not in the MSI 790FX-GD70 club but I run my ram unganged. Essentially, unganged and ganged are single and dual channel, respectively. Unganged is supposed to be faster if you have a quadcore as it allows individual cores to access individual memory modules. I've never tested the performance between the two so I can't tell you if there's any truth to it.

Have a look at this thread if you want to know more:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...nged-mode.html


 No offense but your statement above is incorrect... these are dual channel systems and Connot be switched between Dual and Single Channel Mode Unless you physicaly put them in single channel config on the motherboard.

Ganged is more for Single THREAD apps needing more bandwidth being that Ganged allows both Memory domains to be seen as one 128bit interface. Unganged is better for Multitasking on an enthusiasts level (i.e. Needing the power for MULTIPLE Threads...)

The Only reason that the Everest Benchmarks are better in ganged is because Everest and it's Benchmarks are a single threaded app...

This paragraph Explains it... Quoted by "M_S" over at lostcircuits.com

Quote:



If you are running in ganged mode, you are just combining the two channels and there is no arbitration between them. In unganged mode, you split the memory space over two separate domains. That means that each controller can independently access each part of the memory space (unlike the ganged mode where fixed channels are assigned or, in the case of AMD, they are doing byte-interleaving).

In order for this to work, the controller has to know what part of the physical memory space is available (i.e. not being used by the other controller) and the CPU cores have to know if one controller is already active in a given part of the memory space, so then it would wait for it to complete the task and queue up a request for the next set of data instead of relinquishing that part of the memory space by the first controller and then hitting it with the second controller. The physical lines are always the same, which is why the controllers cannot hit the same memory at the same time.


 Just want to make sure that we're offering the correct info...









*DJSPOCK3030,*

Two things....

1. Sorry bud, I may not have been clear, but you need to change the CPU-NB Voltage NOT the "CPU-NB VDD Voltage" Try Setting the VDD Voltage for the CPU-NB back to "Auto" and then change the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.25v-1.30V (Stock voltage fro the PhenomII CPU-NB is 1.15-1.3v so you're inthe safe zone)

2. You stated this, which I din't know... I thought that you had the Full or OEM disk...

Quote:



I am using 32bit win 7 home now but i have the 64bit Win 7 upgrade CD i would like to get installed


 Quite a few of the Upgrade Disks were having this issue, so you may just have a poopy Win7 Upgrade disk. It was all over the internet when the upgrade disks were released...

Just a thought!?


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I have OFFICIALLY started my first OC as of an hour ago. Dropped timings on my RAM to 7-7-7-21-28-1T, now running some tests.

Side Note: You guys sold me on the SSD idea. I ordered two Vertex drives and should have them mid week.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Remember that the HTSF Error is due to not enough volts. Typically for the CPU or CPU-NB itself! Howe long is it taking in the OS before you get this error?


I only get these errors while playing games...

So for the last week and a half I have been rendering video for a project, no problems what so ever. Play Torchlight, which has been called one of the best games for a netbook, and I will go anywhere from 10min to 2 hours before a crash. Its either a HTSF error or my graphic card errors and recovers.

Im currently running Memtest84 v4.00 the linux version that boots from CD, my RAM is at 666 MHZ (DDR1333) / CAS 9-9-9-24 beens an hour and 5 min no errors... (rams also ganged)

Thank you Mastiff for your Wisdom and patience


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I only get these errors while playing games...

So for the last week and a half I have been rendering video for a project, no problems what so ever. Play Torchlight, which has been called one of the best games for a netbook, and I will go anywhere from 10min to 2 hours before a crash. Its either a HTSF error or my graphic card errors and recovers.

Im currently running Memtest84 v4.00 the linux version that boots from CD, my RAM is at 666 MHZ (DDR1333) / CAS 9-9-9-24 beens an hour and 5 min no errors... (rams also ganged)

Thank you Mastiff for your Wisdom and patience


 Hey no worries my friend! Pertaining to your issue.... I came accross This Thread last night and you Might find interesting and helpful! Read the whole thing! It's not trerribly long but worth the read...

I hope that it helps to clear some things up for you!


----------



## djspock3030

crickets? I have sent a email to g.skill and also to MSI see what those two say as well since its all "recommended" & "compatible"


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djspock3030*


crickets? I have sent a email to g.skill and also to MSI see what those two say as well since its all "recommended" & "compatible"


Did you look back at the END of the Big Long post that had on the last page?

Change the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.25v NOT the CPU-NB VDD Voltage... That may be your issue as well as the Windows 7Upgrade Disks Freezing during the Install process. Go look back on the page before this one..


----------



## djspock3030

Keep in mind it originally froze up trying to install Win 7 64bit OS with no bios changes what so ever.

I did find this post on new egg, what "bios" update do you think he got based on the time he made this remark and flashed it. I am on 1.6 do you think he is referring to 1.7 or 1.8 possibly?
==================================================
....12/14/2009 10:37:36 AM

Rating + 5 Good Stuff

Pros: The memory is fast and I wish I had gotten 8gig for the money at the time.

Cons: Most new motherboards default to 1333 but one you set the BIOS to 1600 the system shows the difference

Other Thoughts: The MSI 790fx boards need the BIOS changed to get the memory on the right frequency but after that there isn't any problem.
================================================== =
Mastiff thanks for you patients ill attempt again see what happens with the change. I prob would have got it right but #$#k there is like 8 million settings, i have messed with a new build since the 939 boards so i am rusty


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djspock3030* 
Keep in mind it originally froze up trying to install Win 7 64bit OS with no bios changes what so ever.

I did find this post on new egg, what "bios" update do you think he got based on the time he made this remark and flashed it. I am on 1.6 do you think he is referring to 1.7 or 1.8 possibly?
==================================================
....12/14/2009 10:37:36 AM

Rating + 5 Good Stuff

Pros: The memory is fast and I wish I had gotten 8gig for the money at the time.

Cons: Most new motherboards default to 1333 but one you set the BIOS to 1600 the system shows the difference

Other Thoughts: The MSI 790fx boards need the BIOS changed to get the memory on the right frequency but after that there isn't any problem.
================================================== =
Mastiff thanks for you patients ill attempt again see what happens with the change. I prob would have got it right but #$#k there is like 8 million settings, i have messed with a new build since the 939 boards so i am rusty









You could try 1.7... Or go HERE and use 1.84. Which I like! I'm running it now! It seems to work well with the IMC and ram on my system.

There has been some confusion as to which CPU and CPU-NB Voltages to change... I have nothing but issues adding the VDD voltages into the mix. Defintely switch the Voltages on those two. Hopefully something will change.. .

As far as the Windows 7 Upgrade Disks, they were Freezing on Many users machines that were running perfectly fine. It endd up being the "Upgrade Disks". Not the PC's or there settings.


----------



## NCspecV81

Can't decide to grab the 4th 5870 or not. =o\\.


----------



## djspock3030

thank god today is friday, ok im rocking the 1.84 version now lets see where this takes us.

update: This is the furthest i have been so far 15 minutes and no lockups on the 1.8 bios beta screw the 1.6

update: 20 mins and counting, im going to let this run PCMark Vantage and throw up a score with the 32bit then tonight update to 64bit pro and run the test again see what the new score is. Hopefully it will not lock up or b.s.o.d over night.







Thanks for all your help good news is i learned a lot about the new bios


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Can't decide to grab the 4th 5870 or not. =o\\.


 DO it!

Then How about you send one over here! LOL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *djspock3030*


thank god today is friday, ok im rocking the 1.84 version now lets see where this takes us


Set everything that I staed before.

CPU-NB Freq to 2600Mhz
DCT mode to Both, setting the Timings for Both below.
Ram to 1600mhz CL8-8-8-24-32-1T try the 9-9-9-27-36-1T first.

Voltages
CPU-NB to 1.25v-1.30v (try 1.25 1st)
CPU-DDR-PHY to 1.25v
Dram to 1.70v
N Chipset to 1.25v
HT Link to 1.25v


----------



## djspock3030

seems to be working quite nicely with the defaults









this is way better, still rocking 26 minutes into it. PCMARK Vantage score should be up shortly, no OC or custom settings on 32OS win 7


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djspock3030*


seems to be working quite nicely with the defaults









this is way better, still rocking 26 minutes into it. PCMARK Vantage score should be up shortly, no OC or custom settings on 32OS win 7


Good! But you're going to want to run more than auto settings. Do you know what those ripjaws boot up at? Frequency wise?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Sig link changed in OP


----------



## djspock3030

well i have them stable at 1600Mhz now, ill give more detail later. However were golden let it run all night and im not locked up. So now we can do some OC'n like were suppose to.

Got to go to work lol


----------



## NCspecV81

If i order it expect some ln2 runs by Tuesday. Supposed to get some nasty weather so I don't expect to get them in a timely fashion.

Expecting around 185-190k 3dmark03 and around 37k 06. I hope I can crack over 36k for vantage. I have a 32k vantage right now with 3 5870's with the 955. So I'm really, really excited to see what numbers a 4th 5870 can muster. Only board I have that can run that many is the gd-70 =o)~. I hope it clocks as nice as my ud5 on ln2. I have about 20 Liters left now. Then again, another 35-40 dollars and a Tuesday should fill me up.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yes, I like it more so far! I just hope that it stays this way and doens't degrade at all... I'm not going to be using anything better than water...

Remember that the HTSF Error is due to not enough volts. Typically for the CPU or CPU-NB itself! Howe long is it taking in the OS before you get this error?

No offense but your statement above is incorrect... these are dual channel systems and Connot be switched between Dual and Single Channel Mode Unless you physicaly put them in single channel config on the motherboard.

Ganged is more for Single THREAD apps needing more bandwidth being that Ganged allows both Memory domains to be seen as one 128bit interface. Unganged is better for Multitasking on an enthusiasts level (i.e. Needing the power for MULTIPLE Threads...)

The Only reason that the Everest Benchmarks are better in ganged is because Everest and it's Benchmarks are a single threaded app...

This paragraph Explains it... Quoted by "M_S" over at lostcircuits.com

Just want to make sure that we're offering the correct info...









*DJSPOCK3030,*

Two things....

1. Sorry bud, I may not have been clear, but you need to change the CPU-NB Voltage NOT the "CPU-NB VDD Voltage" Try Setting the VDD Voltage for the CPU-NB back to "Auto" and then change the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.25v-1.30V (Stock voltage fro the PhenomII CPU-NB is 1.15-1.3v so you're inthe safe zone)

2. You stated this, which I din't know... I thought that you had the Full or OEM disk...

Quite a few of the Upgrade Disks were having this issue, so you may just have a poopy Win7 Upgrade disk. It was all over the internet when the upgrade disks were released...

Just a thought!?


None taken, always good to learn something new.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


If i order it expect some ln2 runs by Tuesday. Supposed to get some nasty weather so I don't expect to get them in a timely fashion.

Expecting around 185-190k 3dmark03 and around 37k 06. I hope I can crack over 36k for vantage. I have a 32k vantage right now with 3 5870's with the 955. So I'm really, really excited to see what numbers a 4th 5870 can muster. Only board I have that can run that many is the gd-70 =o)~. I hope it clocks as nice as my ud5 on ln2. I have about 20 Liters left now. Then again, another 35-40 dollars and a Tuesday should fill me up.


i want you to wait for the MSI Lighting and LN2 that bad boy to see how high you can get on a single card


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well I'm back up and Running with Tuniq TX-3 TIM on everything... I'm surprised to say that at the same settings prior to replacing the AS5 with the TX-3, the TX-3 has further dropped My MN Chipset Temps an additional 2*C and my CPU down an additional 1*C. I haven't Put a load on her yet. She's been running at idle and surfing for about 10+ Minutes now with no change in temps....



Oh! Dear







I am quite depressed after I saw your temperatures... 39*C ???

Could you tell me (because I am going to reaplly this TIM once again) - have you tried to change this "pink bubble gum" on the NB to AS 5 ? ... and then you put TX-3?

I have definitelly done something wrong! This is the list:
- too much of Arctic Silver 5 applied on NB (how thick (thin) this layer should be...? should it be transparent ... I mean should I be able to see NB and numbers on it?

- there is not much pressure on HS and NB - should I put additional washers (to increase pressure on NB? - you know I don't want to "smash" NB chipset ...

- do you really think that if I change my AS 5 for TX-3 - that would be some enormous temp dropdown ? Maybe I should order one TX-3 ?

I would be very grateful if you could give me some hints with this "irritating temperatures issue" ;>

BTW! I got 69 (that's the minimum temp for NB but only when I use Max Power Saving in Green Power Center II) for max load the temp is 82*C







Gosh!!!! why meee???


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Oh! Dear







I am quite depressed after I saw your temperatures... 39*C ???

Could you tell me (because I am going to reaplly this TIM once again) - have you tried to change this "pink bubble gum" on the NB to AS 5 ? ... and then you put TX-3?

I have definitelly done something wrong! This is the list:
- too much of Arctic Silver 5 applied on NB (how thick (thin) this layer should be...? should it be transparent ... I mean should I be able to see NB and numbers on it?

- there is not much pressure on HS and NB - should I put additional washers (to increase pressure on NB? - you know I don't want to "smash" NB chipset ...

- do you really think that if I change my AS 5 for TX-3 - that would be some enormous temp dropdown ? Maybe I should order one TX-3 ?

I would be very grateful if you could give me some hints with this "irritating temperatures issue" ;>

BTW! I got 69 (that's the minimum temp for NB but only when I use Max Power Saving in Green Power Center II) for max load the temp is 82*C







Gosh!!!! why meee???









There should be a very minimal difference between different TIM's, maybe a degree or two.

Ok, it sounds like you are not getting a good seat on the chipset. I would remove the heatsink, clean off the old stuff, make sure it is perfectly clean. I used my thumb rubbing it over the surfaces to 'slide' the pink goo off, and then I used alcohol wipes to finish clean the surfaces. Then I applied TIM (OCZ Freeze for me) and re-installed the heatsink, tightening the screws for a "good_snug" fit. Don't crank them down, but tighten them. As I like to say, "Don't magilla-gorilla tighten it!", good and snug should suffice.

If you are not getting a good seat, if it is not making good contact, you will have way high temps.

As to how much TIM to use, it should be a very small amount, 1/5 of a grain of rice, or less even, it's a very small chip, you don't need much at all. Maybe 1/5th of what you would use on a cpu, or less.

Too much TIM is not a good thing, too little is almost better.

I would do a check on the seating on that chip before applying TIM, try to see if you are getting good contact with the chip. And when you do put it back together, I would suggest getting all the screws on loosely, and tightening the NB screws first, then tighten up the other 4.

Marc

*EDIT: BTW, has everyone seen that Catalyst 10.1 official is out?*


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Oh! Dear







I am quite depressed after I saw your temperatures... 39*C ???

Could you tell me (because I am going to reaplly this TIM once again) - have you tried to change this "pink bubble gum" on the NB to AS 5 ? ... and then you put TX-3?

I have definitelly done something wrong! This is the list:
- too much of Arctic Silver 5 applied on NB (how thick (thin) this layer should be...? should it be transparent ... I mean should I be able to see NB and numbers on it?

- there is not much pressure on HS and NB - should I put additional washers (to increase pressure on NB? - you know I don't want to "smash" NB chipset ...

- do you really think that if I change my AS 5 for TX-3 - that would be some enormous temp dropdown ? Maybe I should order one TX-3 ?

I would be very grateful if you could give me some hints with this "irritating temperatures issue" ;>

BTW! I got 69 (that's the minimum temp for NB but only when I use Max Power Saving in Green Power Center II) for max load the temp is 82*C







Gosh!!!! why meee???










 I think that you have a bad seat for sure. If you look at the amount of TIM that you would put on a CPU, make it the Same inproportion to the Chipset Chips... So just a little dot in the middle.

*Tip on how to check if the Whole Heat sinks and pipe are straight:*
Press the MOSFET/NB Section of the HS up against a mirror and check to see if all of the screw posts are touching evenly without putting ANY pressure on the SB HS. This will tell you if the Heat Pipe it tweaked a bit. I'm willing to bet that it is. Make sure that it's a Solid mirror as well. Not one of those Door hangable mirrors that flex...


----------



## mduclow

I've noticed something with my overclocking and testing, I wonder if anyone else has observed this.

I use IntelBurn and run high setting for 25 runs to check stability. I've never had an overclock crash/freeze or anything after passing, including gaming, so it's ok for me, and it's very quick compared to Blend, about 25 mins total time to run it.

But, what I've started to notice is this:

IntelBurn provides a 'speed' to the tests, and it is listed in GFlops, as well as seconds to complete each test.

I've noticed that on the edge of instability the GFlops are low, and if I get the volts up a notch, they seem to increase to an expected range.

I'm still trying to figure out exactly which voltage is contributing to this, but I'll give you an example.

I had 3.9, 2.6 and 1600 on my overclock, and it would come to about 50 GFlops, I increased the fsb to 206 to get 3914, 2678 and 1648, yet even with a slight bump in some of the volts, it was giving me about 45 GFlops (higher speeds on all, too, which I would expect to be more GFlops), so I increased all the voltages (CPU, CPU-NB and RAM) and it came back up to about 51 GFlops, yet the previous voltages didn't crash, or fail.

So, it seems that IntelBurn is giving me a 'warning' almost as to the fact that my overclock, might be 'more' stable with a touch more volts somewhere, I'm just trying to figure out which one, or ones, are the most contributing.

I'll update if/when I can figure this out more specifically.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty88*


None taken, always good to learn something new.










 Ah.. Good! I just wanted to get that out there.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I've noticed something with my overclocking and testing, I wonder if anyone else has observed this.

I use IntelBurn and run high setting for 25 runs to check stability. I've never had an overclock crash/freeze or anything after passing, including gaming, so it's ok for me, and it's very quick compared to Blend, about 25 mins total time to run it.

But, what I've started to notice is this:

IntelBurn provides a 'speed' to the tests, and it is listed in GFlops, as well as seconds to complete each test.

I've noticed that on the edge of instability the GFlops are low, and if I get the volts up a notch, they seem to increase to an expected range.

I'm still trying to figure out exactly which voltage is contributing to this, but I'll give you an example.

I had 3.9, 2.6 and 1600 on my overclock, and it would come to about 50 GFlops, I increased the fsb to 206 to get 3914, 2678 and 1648, yet even with a slight bump in some of the volts, it was giving me about 45 GFlops (higher speeds on all, too, which I would expect to be more GFlops), so I increased all the voltages (CPU, CPU-NB and RAM) and it came back up to about 51 GFlops, yet the previous voltages didn't crash, or fail.

So, it seems that IntelBurn is giving me a 'warning' almost as to the fact that my overclock, might be 'more' stable with a touch more volts somewhere, I'm just trying to figure out which one, or ones, are the most contributing.

I'll update if/when I can figure this out more specifically.

Marc


 May have already thought of this butyou could try increasing one voltage at a time with a process of elimination... So put them all back to the 3.9,2.6,1.6 @ 50Gflops stable voltages, bump the HTRClk to the 206 then increase the just the CPU first. Retest with Intelburn. If no affect is found. Lower the CPUVolts and use the CPU-NB. Repeat with each components voltage.

If you don't see any results by themselves then I would try combo voltage. If you have CPU, IMC and Ram that were changed, try using the CPU and IMC together first. No results, use the CPU and Ram together. Still nothing, try the IMC and Ram together (Most likely combo if this step is needed.)

You should put a link to the intelburn here if it's that sweet. I'm going to try it now....


----------



## NCspecV81

got it coming. quad 5870 ln2 benches coming next week hopefully. Trying to resist the urge to empty my dewar on some superpi.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Sig link changed in OP










 I like it!!!!! Nice work E! Hopefully that will cut down on the amount of times that we need to let "Welcomed" newcomers know that the OP has quite a few tips and links!

ALSO,

To Any Thread Members, If you could please be so kind as to add the following Comment underneither the Thread name in your Sig Tag, it would be greatly appreciated. It will help keep our Thread Moving like a well oiled Machine! As well as being Informative and uncluttered!









"*







Please Check OP for Basic Settings and Tips on this Board, Before Posting Questions... Thanks!







*"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


got it coming. quad 5870 ln2 benches coming next week hopefully. Trying to resist the urge to empty my dewar on some superpi.


 Nice! That will be interesting to see how well that the system performs with Quad Fire!


----------



## mduclow

Here is a link to IntelBurnTest v2.4 for anyone that is interested in trying it out.

@ Mastiffman -- I will be trying the adjusting one thing at a time and see what effect it has on it, but I'm not so sure it's always voltage. Other things running in the background are affecting it, I'm sure. But it does show some consistency if I don't do anything else while it's running.

Will keep you posted.

Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

cant belive I did not have IBT in the OP....







fixed soon


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Here is a link to IntelBurnTest v2.4 for anyone that is interested in trying it out.

@ Mastiffman -- I will be trying the adjusting one thing at a time and see what effect it has on it, but I'm not so sure it's always voltage. Other things running in the background are affecting it, I'm sure. But it does show some consistency if I don't do anything else while it's running.

Will keep you posted.

Marc

Oh, I'm sorry to get confused!







I thought that you meant that all you did was change the voltages and it was better but being that you changed multiple Volts that you didn't know which one made the diff. oops! lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
cant belive I did not have IBT in the OP....







fixed soon









It's okay... We forgive you! LOL







But look at the reast of the OP! I look at it today and it's nice and neat and not Cluttered like some "other" threads that I've seen....









*EDIT:* I'm gonna try to put the "Wheeee" Man back in my Sig now...

*EDIT 2:* It worked! Now I match you guys again! LOL- I didn't have enough room with my CPU Proof Crap in there and my club tags that are links....


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Oh, I'm sorry to get confused!







I thought that you meant that all you did was change the voltages and it was better but being that you changed multiple Volts that you didn't know which one made the diff. oops! lo

From previous testing, I knew what was a stable voltage for different speeds, but it seemed that some of those voltages were not providing the best performance. I had bumped some speeds up, set the voltages, and noticed the GFlops was lower than a lower system clock, seemed odd, so I tried bumping all of the voltages one click, and speeds increased, or so it seemed.

Well, I guess what I was getting at is that a minimal voltage for an overclock may be stable, but it may not be the best voltage for performance, if that makes sense.

I'm starting to realize that I have been able to be stable (never crashing no matter what I'm doing), but maybe not necessarily the best performance from it.

Does anyone know of a good program to test overall system speeds, etc... this would be helpful to see if a bit more volts provides better system performance.
Obviously we overclock for better system performance, and it would be good to see if different voltages affect the system performance, even if it is stable at lower voltages.

Marc


----------



## Aqualoon

I apologize to cut in mid discussion (as I am following the current convo just don't have any valid input) but I had a quick Q about NB temps. I'm hitting 92C on load and wondered if anyone else has experience this and if so how did you remedy it.

Thanks, and once again, sorry to cut into the conversation.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I apologize to cut in mid discussion (as I am following the current convo just don't have any valid input) but I had a quick Q about NB temps. I'm hitting 92C on load and wondered if anyone else has experience this and if so how did you remedy it.

Thanks, and once again, sorry to cut into the conversation.

No problem to cut in, btw.

That is way too high. It seems there have been a recent batch of boards that have NB temp issues.

MSI says, "The max safe temp is 80*c, but it should be kept under 70*c."

I would strongly suggest one of two things:

Either, pull the factory 'all-in-one' heatsink, and clean off the thermal goo, and re-apply a good TIM (that has helped a lot of us drop temps as much as 20+*c), then re-seat the heatsink, making sure it is seated well on the NB, OR

RMA it.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

So wait this is a production issue thats cropped up?

Damn aqua...im sure those three 4870's have to play a part on it somehow but thats just bad


----------



## mduclow

@ Rewind

Dude, you have got some f***ed up Avatars! I love this one!

I'd rep you for it, but that's frowned upon! You Da' Man!!

Marc

*EDIT:* On a side note, I'm starting to get the notion of what will be stable, just by the first few runs of IntelBurn, by guaging the speed. Again, I'll keep us posted, this could help eliminate a lot of time multi-testing for stability

And btw, most instabilities show up within the first 10 runs on IntelBurn, some come later, but probably 90%+ are within the first 10. So if you are going to be increasing the speed of something and are doing interim testing, 10 is a good gauge to move on. When the final speed is hit, then run 25+ to be sure.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ghost,

Marc has given some great advice! I myself, have even replaced the TIM on my NB/MOSFET/SB Chipset Heat Sink and Had, what I consider, great improvement. I was maxing out at idle, around 46*C and 51-52*C on load.

I simply popped off the Heat Sink by removing the 6 Screws from the Bottom of the Board, removed the old Factory TIM and applied a little of AS5.

My Idle Temps went down to 39*C and Load only maxes out at 41*C! At the Same settings. Then only thing that has Change was my CPU-NB Voltage. It's @ 1.41v instead of 1.48v. but that's not going to affect the NB CHipset temps being that it's on the Board. All of the frequencies are the same as well as the NB Chipset voltage being the same...

So it's Definitely Worth it!

*EDIT:*

Okay, this Stuff FINALLY got here on the 7the Busines day! DON'T EVER get Free 4-7 day delievery.... It was 9 Days including the Weekend!?

So I'm going to replce the AS5 I have on my CPU and NB/MOSFET/SB Heatsink, today... We'll see where it stands. The heat transfer Capabilities for the tx-3 ARE MORE EFFICIENT THAT as5....









P.S. I have found that 1.8 Official and 1.91beta both do not play well with AOD... Maybe it was just my Install though...

ok i have got more thermal paste and have redone the cpu, seems to be helping a bit more, sits around 35c and upto 55c max, but my 790fx NB temp is still a bit high, how do i go about reappling thermal paste to the NB and SB chips? do i need to clean off the thermal pads or just leave them attached??


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Damn aqua...im sure those three 4870's have to play a part on it somehow but thats just bad

Yeah, going to be putting AC coolers on them both and moving my CPU to water. Just love all the features of this board, except how hot it is!

New High










Ouch!

--Edit--

Never had/heard of a NB getting this dang hot! Think it could be a faulty sensor? I mean, would it even function at 98C?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
ok i have got more thermal paste and have redone the cpu, seems to be helping a bit more, sits around 35c and upto 55c max, but my 790fx NB temp is still a bit high, how do i go about reappling thermal paste to the NB and SB chips? do i need to clean off the thermal pads or just leave them attached??

You need to clean it all off. Squeaky clean. It's not the easiest thing to do, but only took me about 10-15 mins for the whole thing, chips and heatsink.

I used my thumb, pressing pretty hard, to 'slide/push' the goo off. When I got it all off, I used some alcohol wipes for a final "rinsing".

Make sure the NB part is making good contact, check it before applying the TIM if you think you should.

Marc


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Never had/heard of a NB getting this dang hot! Think it could be a faulty sensor? I mean, would it even function at 98C?

If you want to question the sensor then just touch your NB...mine was pretty hot when i was hitting as high as 60C so it should be really hot to the touch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
You need to clean it all off. Squeaky clean. It's not the easiest thing to do, but only took me about 10-15 mins for the whole thing, chips and heatsink.

I used my thumb, pressing pretty hard, to 'slide/push' the goo off. When I got it all off, I used some alcohol wipes for a final "rinsing".

Make sure the NB part is making good contact, check it before applying the TIM if you think you should.

Marc

Thats pretty much it people...boy was that pink crap hard to get off...like bubble gum

I used a Q-tip with alcohol on it and that helped a lot...pretty sure i used too much TIM on the reseat though









And BTW thanks for the "complements" on my avatars









*@ Everyone*

This responding with the @ symbol is useful

Anyways...i am wondering if anyone has ran into problems trying to use Green Power applications?

At first when i tried using it my rig would always reset when i selected to have it optimize or clicked on certain options....now it just starts up with a windows error of Greenpower has stopped responding


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
If you want to question the sensor then just touch your NB...mine was pretty hot when i was hitting as high as 60C so it should be really hot to the touch

Yes but do I really want to go about touching things that could potentially be 200F?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yes but do I really want to go about touching things that could potentially be 200F?









Thats the chip itself the HS should not burn you. If it was capable of that it would have already fried.


----------



## mduclow

So, here's an example of what I was talking about with IntelBurn. I was raising my Mem speed, and the GFlops should have been around 43, it came up 37, 38, 37 on the first three. It didn't fail (although it probably would have), but I knew it was not right, so I shut it down, back to the bios, and bumped the voltage one notch. Now it's running 43~, where I was expecting it. So I'll let this one run, and then continue to up the speed.

Saved me some time though, which is the point. I hate spending half a day testing and re-testing etc...









If I'm not boring all of you, I'll keep posting results as I figure out how to shortcut this process.

Marc

*EDIT:* BTW, I'm also noticing that Everest will jump the fsb around if my voltages are a bit low. Sometimes it will pass tests, but if I increase the voltage, it either stops doing it all together, or does it minimally. I've seen it go as low as 75 Mhz on the fsb with a too low voltage (that one did fail the testing). So, it seems to me to be another way to quick tell if I'm a bit low on the volts, without spending the time to run a test.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
So, here's an example of what I was talking about with IntelBurn. I was raising my Mem speed, and the GFlops should have been around 43, it came up 37, 38, 37 on the first three. It didn't fail (although it probably would have), but I knew it was not right, so I shut it down, back to the bios, and bumped the voltage one notch. Now it's running 43~, where I was expecting it. So I'll let this one run, and then continue to up the speed.

Saved me some time though, which is the point. I hate spending half a day testing and re-testing etc...









If I'm not boring all of you, I'll keep posting results as I figure out how to shortcut this process.

Marc

*EDIT:* BTW, I'm also noticing that Everest will jump the fsb around if my voltages are a bit low. Sometimes it will pass tests, but if I increase the voltage, it either stops doing it all together, or does it minimally. I've seen it go as low as 75 Mhz on the fsb with a too low voltage (that one did fail the testing). So, it seems to me to be another way to quick tell if I'm a bit low on the volts, without spending the time to run a test.

No no no! Keep the info Coming! You know me I love to hear about the testing results and New Discoveries! nice work! +rep Brother!

*EDIT: @ Marc*

Do you just test with Standard Stress Level and Auto Threads?

*EDIT 2:*

This was my result on a 5 Pass run with standard stress and Auto Threading...


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
*EDIT:* BTW, I'm also noticing that Everest will jump the fsb around if my voltages are a bit low. Sometimes it will pass tests, but if I increase the voltage, it either stops doing it all together, or does it minimally. I've seen it go as low as 75 Mhz on the fsb with a too low voltage (that one did fail the testing). So, it seems to me to be another way to quick tell if I'm a bit low on the volts, without spending the time to run a test.

Just a quick poke here as i haven't been thoroughly reading your work with IBT and i can't comment on that as of yet but i can mention something about everest

Everest ALWAYS jumps around on me...my HT clock/Core clock/NB clock/ram clock

I know i am 12+ hours stable on my current clocking so umm yeah


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Just a quick poke here as i haven't been thoroughly reading your work with IBT and i can't comment on that as of yet but i can mention something about everest

Everest ALWAYS jumps around on me...my HT clock/Core clock/NB clock/ram clock

I know i am 12+ hours stable on my current clocking so umm yeah

It will with me too. But, as soon as I up the volts, it stops doing it, or is minimized a lot, like only a few Mhz change. And it seems to just be the reference clock (fsb), so all of them reflect the change being that they are all a multiple of that.

The last IBT run, that started at 37, 38, 37 and I bumped the volts one notch, then it was 43~, the first runs Everest was jumping around a lot, the second, not once over almost 15 mins (or maybe just a couple of Mhz that I didn't notice then, I've only just started seeing a 'relationship', if there really is one). I tend to doubt coincidences.

I need to do more testing to see if there really is a direct relationship with this, but it's caught my eye for now.

If you can, for fun, try upping your voltage one or two notches (on all things you've increased, NB, CPU, RAM), and see if the Everest thing is less, or not doing it at all any more. It'd be interesting to see if it does in fact help you out in that regard.

And, for me, leave that Avatar up for awhile, please!









*EDIT:*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
@ Marc

Do you just test with Standard Stress Level and Auto Threads?

No, use the highest you can, high for 4GB ram, and very high for 8GB of ram. That's what I use, high and auto threads.

Run 10 for a quick test, and 25 for a full test. Again, 25 has never crashed on me, even gaming with Crysis Warhead and gpu overclocks.

Marc


----------



## fruitflavor

if anyone's interested they've got gd70 open box for 130 + 8 shipping


----------



## cgraham23

So I bought some new cooling parts


















I put the 60mm silenx fan (great fan, very quiet btw) on the NB heatsink and my NB is now stable at 45 C under load

Also the Gentle Typhoon is pushing and is hooked up to the Kaze master FC... and the stock H212+ Fan is pulling while hooked up to the Motherboard CPUFan plug










Heres how the kaze master looks for those of you interested:










The only downside to this fan controller is its only about 12 watts per channel... so at most I'd only put 2 fans on each channel... but for my needs its fantastic!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@ cgraham23: sweet! me likey pics!







very nice box you got there. The only thing I see is the *RED* please paint the ram or something








O and make sure to add our link to your sig.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


@ cgraham23: sweet! me likey pics!







very nice box you got there. The only thing I see is the *RED* please paint the ram or something








O and make sure to add our link to your sig.


lol Everyone keeps saying that about the ram... but I'm too lazy to paint it and I don't wanna break it somehow. The red IDE cable for my CD drive makes me more angry.. I didn't realize the drive I ordered was still IDE and not SATA...


----------



## Aqualoon

Hrmm, cgraham23 why does your system look so darn familuar...


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Hrmm, cgraham23 why does your system look so darn familuar...









Maybe you saw it in your dreams










LOL for real tho theres like 2 other threads on this site with pics of my system. One in AMD Builds and one in Air cooling


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
Maybe you saw it in your dreams










LOL for real tho theres like 2 other threads on this site with pics of my system. One in AMD Builds and one in Air cooling

Just add a little bit of Yellow in there andit would remind me of Superman!









Looks sweet though! How does she clock?


----------



## chibi_man

Way to many pages to run through to answer my question if it has already been answered.

So here goes.

The New Bios 1.8 from MSI. Has anyone had problems getting there Processor temperature while in Windows? I'm Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit if your wondering?

Tried Coretemp and Everest but came up empty.

Has this been an issue or likely a bad Bios update?

I'm going to need it since I'm going to attempt a Thermoelectric cooling very shortly.


----------



## chibi_man

AMD Overdrive has the same problem.

Must be Bios related. Worked fine before.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chibi_man*


Way to many pages to run through to answer my question if it has already been answered.

So here goes.

*The New Bios 1.8 from MSI. Has anyone had problems getting there Processor temperature while in Windows? I'm Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit if your wondering?*

Tried Coretemp and Everest but came up empty.

Has this been an issue or likely a bad Bios update?

I'm going to need it since I'm going to attempt a Thermoelectric cooling very shortly.


Not OC'ed, I'm running around 29c in idle, 46-48c at 100% load in W7x64. /shrug


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Well, I continue to get some errors with P95 Blend. Back to the drawing board I suppose.


----------



## SwishaMane

LOL, we had to change the thread title?


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Just add a little bit of Yellow in there andit would remind me of Superman!









Looks sweet though! How does she clock?


Well right now I'm running at 3.8Ghz (206*18 I think) and I prime blend stable at 47 degrees with no errors. So I'm betting I could go 3.9 or.... *GASP* 4.0??!?!!??!?!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chibi_man* 
Way to many pages to run through to answer my question if it has already been answered.

So here goes.

The New Bios 1.8 from MSI. Has anyone had problems getting there Processor temperature while in Windows? I'm Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit if your wondering?

Tried Coretemp and Everest but came up empty.

Has this been an issue or likely a bad Bios update?

I'm going to need it since I'm going to attempt a Thermoelectric cooling very shortly.

Sounds like you are unstable really or a bad flash.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
LOL, we had to change the thread title?

no we would never do that


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chibi_man*


Way to many pages to run through to answer my question if it has already been answered.

So here goes.

The New Bios 1.8 from MSI. Has anyone had problems getting there Processor temperature while in Windows? I'm Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit if your wondering?

Tried Coretemp and Everest but came up empty.

Has this been an issue or likely a bad Bios update?

I'm going to need it since I'm going to attempt a Thermoelectric cooling very shortly.


 Is it showing a "0" for the temps or not even that? If it's showing a Zero then you may have make sure that "CPU Unlock" Option in the Cell Menu is set to Disable!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Sounds like you are unstable really or a bad flash.

no we would never do that










 *EDIT:* @ Marc

I'm starting to like this Intelburn... I got a full 10 passes @ Maximum Stress... I had to adjust a few voltages, one at a time but it worked! Check it!


----------



## mduclow

@ Mastiff --

Nice job, man! Love those Everest numbers on your RAM/NB speeds. Love those speeds in IBT, they are near identical on every run, I don't get them that close, mine will vary from 1~GFlop as they run. The more consistent, the more 'stable' the overclock, I think.

Are you finding Blend or IBT heating up the CPU more? Many say IBT heats up the CPU more.

I've never tried the Maximum setting, didn't want it to 'overuse' available ram and crash/freeze. But, I guess it doesn't!









It's pretty quick, though, isn't it?

Marc

*EDIT:* Mastiffman, can you squeeze 1800 7-7-7 out of your RAM? I bet you'll see better numbers off of it. Can you try it? You may need to loosen the timings a bunch, get the speed and then tighten up the timings after. I'd love to see the Everest numbers off of that.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
It will with me too. But, as soon as I up the volts, it stops doing it, or is minimized a lot, like only a few Mhz change. And it seems to just be the reference clock (fsb), so all of them reflect the change being that they are all a multiple of that.

The last IBT run, that started at 37, 38, 37 and I bumped the volts one notch, then it was 43~, the first runs Everest was jumping around a lot, the second, not once over almost 15 mins (or maybe just a couple of Mhz that I didn't notice then, I've only just started seeing a 'relationship', if there really is one). I tend to doubt coincidences.

I need to do more testing to see if there really is a direct relationship with this, but it's caught my eye for now.

If you can, for fun, try upping your voltage one or two notches (on all things you've increased, NB, CPU, RAM), and see if the Everest thing is less, or not doing it at all any more. It'd be interesting to see if it does in fact help you out in that regard.

And, for me, leave that Avatar up for awhile, please!










Oh i am interested as well but unfortunately i have been swamped all week...i should have some time today to play around with it so i will see what happens

@ Everyone

Anyone wanna chime in?

I want to run 1.7V through my GD70....


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
@ Mastiff --

Nice job, man! Love those Everest numbers on your RAM/NB speeds. Love those speeds in IBT, they are near identical on every run, I don't get them that close, mine will vary from 1~GFlop as they run. The more consistent, the more 'stable' the overclock, I think.

Are you finding Blend or IBT heating up the CPU more? Many say IBT heats up the CPU more.

I've never tried the Maximum setting, didn't want it to 'overuse' available ram and crash/freeze. But, I guess it doesn't!









It's pretty quick, though, isn't it?

Marc

*EDIT:* Mastiffman, can you squeeze 1800 7-7-7 out of your RAM? I bet you'll see better numbers off of it. Can you try it? You may need to loosen the timings a bunch, get the speed and then tighten up the timings after. I'd love to see the Everest numbers off of that.

IT's funn because IBT does heat the CPU up more but it's only for about the first 3/4ers-7/8ths of each pass, then the temps go down for about 30-45 seconds... That post with the SS of my 10 pass test results are working completely today for some reason.... I'm only testing on High Right now which is abuot half of my ram. That SS was using abuot 3/4ers... It's finally running now again. So... IDK...

I would like to try and hit 1700-1800 CL6 but the extra volts that it takes and being that this ram requires 2.0v to start, That might not happen, But I'll try some 1700-1800 later today. My Sister in law Sprung a "Happy Birthday to her" Lunch on everyone this morning. So were off to PF Changs around 3pm. So them might want to hang for a little this afternoon.

Looks like I'm about 4/5ths the way through a 10 pass run as I speak... I swear it's almost like these IMC's Need to Warm up ro something before they really start performing well!?









Did you read the "Readme" File for IBT? Why does it say "No More Than a 20 Pass Run at Once."?


----------



## Rewindlabs

If you guys really want to find out how hot your CPU can get try out Core Damage


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


If you guys really want to find out how hot your CPU can get try out Core Damage


Nice avatar! LOL

I think that the Name CORE DAMAGE Speaks volumes for itself! LOL I'm all set bud thanks!


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah I think I'm going to pass myself on running Core Damage


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I will try core damage just for you!


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

With the help and guidance of my friend Mastiffman, I am happy to report that my first overclock was successful! I was able to overclock my RAM to 7-7-7-21-28-1T timings and run a stable 7 1/2 hour P95 Blend run.

I know you guys may think this is a silly post, but I am truly excited! Lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


With the help and guidance of my friend Mastiffman, I am happy to report that my first overclock was successful! I was able to overclock my RAM to 7-7-7-21-28-1T timings and run a stable 7 1/2 hour P95 Blend run.

I know you guys may think this is a silly post, but I am truly excited! Lol


We are always glad to hear of a successful OC! Good job


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
With the help and guidance of my friend Mastiffman, I am happy to report that my first overclock was successful! I was able to overclock my RAM to 7-7-7-21-28-1T timings and run a stable 7 1/2 hour P95 Blend run.

I know you guys may think this is a silly post, but I am truly excited! Lol

Hey it wasn't all me... You took the time to do it!

"GOOD JOB!"


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Lol Now I know what movie I'm going to watch.


----------



## Mastiffman

great movie!


----------



## NCspecV81

The weather has put my card delivery behind schedule. I'm so bummed. I hope its here Tuesday b/c thats when I'm scheduling my next ln2 session. It's definitely going to be the GD-70 going under the cold this time around. 4 5870's FTMFW.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice!!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys just benched my pc using 3dmark06, see benchies below

[email protected]
[email protected] 2600
[email protected] 2600
8800gts 640mb factory overclocked 570mhz cpu,900mhz mem, 1188mhz shaders
8800gts 640mb overclocked more, 650mhz cpu, 975mhz mem, 1550mhz shaders


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice work Ghost! how's the real world performance also?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice work Ghost! how's the real world performance also?

hmm can't really say atm, my system will only tollerate that speed for a bit without getting too hot. can't wait till i get my watercooling setup done...got some parts for it from a friend, but tubes leak and waterblock is for a pentium D so no use, and the radiators dont look safe lol...so not gonna use those, probably gonna get a swiftech Apogeeâ„¢ GTZ for cpu. already got a swiftech mcp655 pump. and the rest i will replace for something i haven't decided yet. going red uv tubing with red liquid and red fans (go AMD!) lol...just need the funds atm.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hmm can't really say atm, my system will only tollerate that speed for a bit without getting too hot. can't wait till i get my watercooling setup done...got some parts for it from a friend, but tubes leak and waterblock is for a pentium D so no use, and the radiators dont look safe lol...so not gonna use those, probably gonna get a swiftech Apogeeâ„¢ GTZ for cpu. already got a swiftech mcp655 pump. and the rest i will replace for something i haven't decided yet. going red uv tubing with red liquid and red fans (go AMD!) lol...just need the funds atm.

You should go and check out the water cooling section on the forum. They warn against colored fluids as they can gum up I guess. I use strictly Distilled water. Although I should probably use some type of additive... Distilled will displce the heat the best though! I had standard coolant before that cme with my system and it just seem to not cool as well and not keep things clean... JMO though!

Later!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@ theghostoftime1978 way off topic but, How do those cards fold? I am looking at one currently for some ppd boost but cant remember how they do and if it would be worth it. Any idea?








edit as mastiff said I would stay away from coloring the fluid and only run disteled with some PT nuke for best results.


----------



## mduclow

@ Mastiffman

I never read the readme file! I didn't know they suggested no more than 20 runs, I alway did 25, don't know why, just always used that number for a full test.

I think I'll drop it to 20 from now on, I can't remember a run failing between the 20 and 25 pass, so it probably won't matter.

I like the quick results of IBT, which is why I always use it. Even at my advanced age I'm too impatient with Blend.









Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
@ Mastiffman

I never read the readme file! I didn't know they suggested no more than 20 runs, I alway did 25, don't know why, just always used that number for a full test.

I think I'll drop it to 20 from now on, I can't remember a run failing between the 20 and 25 pass, so it probably won't matter.

I like the quick results of IBT, which is why I always use it. Even at my advanced age I'm too impatient with Blend.









Marc

I couldn't for the life of me to get a 10 pass run to complete at the same Settings as the one that I posted yerteday for IBT..... SAME EXACT SETTINGS....

I was getting VERY Frustrated!!!! I then Decided to Run Prime95 in BLEND for a bit. I ran it for 2 hours FINE. it passed no errors. I stopped and fired up IBT and guess what!??? .........................

I Completed a 20 Pass Run Completely! With Almost 53.5GFlops the Entire time.... So What is UP with that???? Anyone have ANY idea at all?

Is it just me that is experiencing Stability then instability all in the same settings?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

eclipseaudio4 said:


> @ theghostoftime1978 way off topic but, How do those cards fold? I am looking at one currently for some ppd boost but cant remember how they do and if it would be worth it. Any idea?
> 
> hmmm for the price i paid for this gpu 3 years go, $650AU you can now get a radeon 5870 and still have some change left lol... or even a geforce 285 or 295
> 
> but it still overclocks like hell on standard fan and heatsink. Plays most games like farcry 2 and crysis on medium to high settings @ 1680x1050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im waiting a couple of months for the geforce gf100 chips ship, amd will drop the prices a far bit to complete price/performance. where nvidia never competes in this area.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I couldn't for the life of me to get a 10 pass run to complete at the same Settings as the one that I posted yesterday for IBT..... SAME EXACT SETTINGS....

I was getting VERY Frustrated!!!! I then Decided to Run Prime95 in BLEND for a bit. I ran it for 2 hours FINE. it passed no errors. I stopped and fired up IBT and guess what!??? .........................

I Completed a 20 Pass Run Completely! With Almost 53.5GFlops the Entire time.... So What is UP with that???? Anyone have ANY idea at all?

Is it just me that is experiencing Stability then instability all in the same settings?

That is odd. I don't recall running into that, but I also don't think I've run the test on the same settings more than once (at least not without changes in between). Are you running high or maximum? I've only ever used the high setting, maximum uses all available ram at the time it starts, I think, and I wonder if the system was asking for more RAM during the run, causing it to fail? Doesn't seem logical though, considering it passed after a Blend run.

Marc


----------



## gsk3rd

well I am back from the cruise.

Mastiff,
Were you able to push the 955 beyond 4.2ghz? any higher validations?

Spec,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
The weather has put my card delivery behind schedule. I'm so bummed. I hope its here Tuesday b/c thats when I'm scheduling my next ln2 session. It's definitely going to be the GD-70 going under the cold this time around. 4 5870's FTMFW.

I am going to start calling you "MB" for Money bags. What about you? any higher validations on air with the newer 955? That start up time is nuts!


----------



## NCspecV81

nah I haven't messed with air much here lately. I've got this one on a megahalem right now but I'm not really pushing any cpu speeds. I am doing some 3d tweaking and finding the cleanest settings. I've locked on some really sweet 03 tweaks and I'm going to be aiming for the amd 03 record. That would occur at about 190k and thats if everything goes to plan.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
That is odd. I don't recall running into that, but I also don't think I've run the test on the same settings more than once (at least not without changes in between). Are you running high or maximum? I've only ever used the high setting, maximum uses all available ram at the time it starts, I think, and I wonder if the system was asking for more RAM during the run, causing it to fail? Doesn't seem logical though, considering it passed after a Blend run.

Marc

I run Maximum but it passed before... I think that I found out what it was... I wan't running my Dram (v) high enough... Went from 2.05-2.08v and things became "Alive" again! So that's what it was.. Started passing Every time. Clean and Consistent!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
well I am back from the cruise.

Mastiff,
Were you able to push the 955 beyond 4.2ghz? any higher validations?
Spec,
I am going to start calling you "MB" for Money bags. What about you? any higher validations on air with the newer 955? That start up time is nuts!

I got to 4.2.Ghz Much lower than on my 965 though. Other than that I've been just stablizing the below and get the Best Real World reflections that I can out of it.
4Ghz CPU
3Ghz CPU-NB
2.6Ghz HTLink
1600Mhz Cl6-6-6-18-24-1T

I'm going to move up the CPU again soon though!

I'm also trying to find out why Tessellation Isn't turned on in Windows7 RC? And how I can get it to work... Not to many people know to much about at this point...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I have some interesting news(well for me anyway) I decided to play a little with IBT now I was running my NB(not CPU-NB) @ 1.25v and noticed some irregularities in the Gflops. So I moved everything up one at a time to no avail. Then I decided wt heck and started to lower voltages one at a time. To my surprise when I lowered the NB volts it got closer so I dropped it to stock and wahla, consistency


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I have some interesting news(well for me anyway) I decided to play a little with IBT now I was running my NB(not CPU-NB) @ 1.25v and noticed some irregularities in the Gflops. So I moved everything up one at a time to no avail. Then I decided wt heck and started to lower voltages one at a time. To my surprise when I lowered the NB volts it got closer so I dropped it to stock and wahla, consistency









Nice. I don't even know if mine will Boot up without having it at 1.30-1.32v... IDKY.... Maybe because of the CPU-NB being at 3ghz? Yes, No?


----------



## mduclow

@ Mastiffman & Eclipse...

This is good stuff, seeing the speed (GFlops) is helping us to see irregularities, even with stable clocks. It seems to be providing some 'feedback' to us, which is helping tune our systems.

I'm thinking that the NB core volts may not have as much to do with our CPU-NB overclock as we originally thought. I run it a bit higher for my crossfire (those 4890's are power hungry), but could probably drop it a touch, as I was also adding some more into it for the higher CPU-NB clocks.

On a side note, I posted my 965 on Craigslist, thinking if I got it sold I'd grab one of these butt-kickin' C3 955's. I got a bite today, and just may be selling the chip right out of my system! I might be down a few days this week waiting for a replacement chip to come.









If anyone on this thread that sees this is interested in it, I will make it available to members first. I have lapped it, but do have the numbers written down from the IHS, and I have the box, HSF etc... just PM me.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@ Mastiffman & Eclipse...

This is good stuff, seeing the speed (GFlops) is helping us to see irregularities, even with stable clocks. It seems to be providing some 'feedback' to us, which is helping tune our systems.

I'm thinking that the NB core volts may not have as much to do with our CPU-NB overclock as we originally thought. I run it a bit higher for my crossfire (those 4890's are power hungry), but could probably drop it a touch, as I was also adding some more into it for the higher CPU-NB clocks.

On a side note, I posted my 965 on Craigslist, thinking if I got it sold I'd grab one of these butt-kickin' C3 955's. I got a bite today, and just may be selling the chip right out of my system! I might be down a few days this week waiting for a replacement chip to come.









If anyone on this thread that sees this is interested in it, I will make it available to members first. I have lapped it, but do have the numbers written down from the IHS, and I have the box, HSF etc... just PM me.

Marc


 Yeah , I don't know... I rebooted and lower BOTH of my NB Chipset and HTLink Voltages to 1.30v and I've been P95 Blending for the last 2 hours 26 minutes fine... 
I don't know what exactly it is about this IBT program (other thn being able to see the Gflop Consistency of the System-Which I REALLY Like being that actually Gives you a NUMBER on how fast your system Actually is) but it seems like it may be a good combo to go with.

Priming and IBTing. NICE recommendation Marc! Did I give you rep yet? LOL


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


nah I haven't messed with air much here lately. I've got this one on a megahalem right now but I'm not really pushing any cpu speeds. I am doing some 3d tweaking and finding the cleanest settings. I've locked on some really sweet 03 tweaks and I'm going to be aiming for the amd 03 record. That would occur at about 190k and thats if everything goes to plan.


I would imagine you could go for all the amd records with your four 5870s.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I got to 4.2.Ghz Much lower than on my 965 though. Other than that I've been just stablizing the below and get the Best Real World reflections that I can out of it. 
4Ghz CPU
3Ghz CPU-NB
2.6Ghz HTLink
1600Mhz Cl6-6-6-18-24-1T

I'm going to move up the CPU again soon though!

I'm also trying to find out why Tessellation Isn't turned on in Windows7 RC? And how I can get it to work... Not to many people know to much about at this point...










Very nice Mastiff. I am holding off on getting the 955 c3 for another few weeks or so, so with you and mduclow testing the 955 I shall see if it is worth it. Now what is tessellation?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yeah , I don't know... I rebooted and lower BOTH of my NB Chipset and HTLink Voltages to 1.30v and I've been P95 Blending for the last 2 hours 26 minutes fine... 
I don't know what exactly it is about this IBT program (other thn being able to see the Gflop Consistency of the System-Which I REALLY Like being that actually Gives you a NUMBER on how fast your system Actually is) but it seems like it may be a good combo to go with.

Priming and IBTing. NICE recommendation Marc! Did I give you rep yet? LOL


Never thought of the IBT to be used, will give this a try and see what happens.


----------



## mduclow

Some of you may be interested in this little nugget of useless information.









When I lapped the CPU, you wouldn't believe the 'cup' on the chip. I had about 3mm of copper all around the edges showing, yet could still read writing on the IHS inside those edges! It was very cupped, and that would explain why the cpu wanted to pull out of the mobo socket every time I tried taking the waterblock off of it. The cupping was creating a vacuum seal with the block!

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I would imagine you could go for all the amd records with your four 5870s.

Not when there are those out there with 4 5970's.....









Quote:

Very nice Mastiff. I am holding off on getting the 955 c3 for another few weeks or so, so with you and mduclow testing the 955 I shall see if it is worth it. Now what is tessellation?

Never thought of the IBT to be used, will give this a try and see what happens.
Tesselllation is basically an added feature of the new DX11 architecture that enhances the asthetics of 3D objects... It also fills the gaps and crevices between two objects as well as prevents overlaping of objects. Giving a more real effect to the viewing plane...

You should try it BUT please be aware that it produce MORE heat in CPU... By a good 3-4*C at least on my system... May produce more with a strictly air cooled system....


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Not when there are those out there with 4 5970's.....










Buddy, you know you can't do (4) 5970's, right? The 5970 is a dual core 5870, like the 295 is a dual core 280 or 285 or whatever it is. So, (2) 5970's is quadfire.









Part of why they are like $600... each.









Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

Mastiff what volts was I supposed to be adjusting everytime my PC crashed from a Hyper Transport Flood Sync Error again?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Mastiff what volts was I supposed to be adjusting everytime my PC crashed from a Hyper Transport Flood Sync Error again?


I now you asked Mastifdfman, but I remember what he said about this. His comments were CPU volts, correct me if I remembered wrong.

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Buddy, you know you can't do (4) 5970's, right? The 5970 is a dual core 5870, like the 295 is a dual core 280 or 285 or whatever it is. So, (2) 5970's is quadfire.









Part of why they are like $600... each.









Marc


Why not? There are four GPU's....
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Mastiff what volts was I supposed to be adjusting everytime my PC crashed from a Hyper Transport Flood Sync Error again?


 CPU/CPU-NB can both cause this but normally it's the CPU voltage... If you don't have enough power running to the CPU-NB it either won't boot at all or if it does it won't make it through the post. And if you get into the OS it will either freeze up or throw errors in testing.


----------



## gsk3rd

when you guys purchased your 955 c3 was it cheaper than a c2? From Newegg of course.


----------



## NCspecV81

mine wasn't...but newegg has dropped the price a smidgen on the 955 c3's over the past week.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


mine wasn't...but newegg has dropped the price a smidgen on the 955 c3's over the past week.


That's becuase they're probably OVER the 91000 Die Cut Number Mark! LOL


----------



## NCspecV81

mine is 90053 and 90164. =o)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


mine is 90053 and 90164. =o)


Mine is 90363


----------



## gsk3rd

You guys are making me rethink the purchase. It is still in my cart. I wonder if I can request a low number.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


You guys are making me rethink the purchase. It is still in my cart. I wonder if I can request a low number.


You can't, I tried that when I bought the C3 965. And, honestly, I think the die cut matters less compared to the date code.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

my CPU volts are at 1.46v Now is this high? Also I felt since I was already putting this much juice into my CPU I should OC it so im sitting at 3.6ghz...


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

So, since I have already made one OC announcement on my side, I guess I can keep updating.

Stable NB of 2800 with the before listed RAM Timings.
Currently testing a 3.8GHz CPU Overclock, will report back once I finish stability testing.

Going to work on some stability testing on the GPU's next, then I'll do some benchmarks and give you guys some numbers. I still have a couple days before the SSD's get here.

Again, many thanks to Mastiff. Even if I am starting to understand it, I couldn't have done it without you help bro!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


You can't, I tried that when I bought the C3 965. And, honestly, I think the die cut matters less compared to the date code.

Marc


 The way that it works is that there are upto 9000 possible Chiops that can come from a given wafer. Some are defective and some don't even work at all. From what I've learned the Closer to the center of the wafer the better the chips CPU-NB.... Which Means better OCing. Now the further from the center of the wafer that the Die is cut, the more possible defects any given die will have and the more leakage there is as far as heat. BUT there are times that higher Die Cut Numbers can yield a chip that will clock better but ONLY under extreme cooling measures... (i.e. Ln2, Lhe & D.Ice)

But you are correct Marc in the fact that it does seem like there is a similarity of OCing potential in the batch Date... Why that is I'm not quite sure... I still think that the closer one chips Die Cut Number is to 90001 on the PhenomII CPU's, the better they will clock under typical Conditions...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


my CPU volts are at 1.46v Now is this high? Also I felt since I was already putting this much juice into my CPU I should OC it so im sitting at 3.6ghz...


 Every chip is different.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


So, since I have already made one OC announcement on my side, I guess I can keep updating.

Stable NB of 2800 with the before listed RAM Timings.
Currently testing a 3.8GHz CPU Overclock, will report back once I finish stability testing.

Going to work on some stability testing on the GPU's next, then I'll do some benchmarks and give you guys some numbers. I still have a couple days before the SSD's get here.

Again, many thanks to Mastiff. Even if I am starting to understand it, I couldn't have done it without you help bro!


 I'm glad to be of service sir!


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Done and done! Done plenty of stability tests. Time to see what this thing will do. What do you guys suggest for some Benchmarks?

CPU-Z Validator


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


Done and done! Done plenty of stability tests. Time to see what this thing will do. What do you guys suggest for some Benchmarks?

CPU-Z Validator


I would not benchmark until at least 4.0ghz. Put the cpu volts up to 1.5v and see if it is stable. If it is, lower it one notch. I can tall you, you will get maybe 5500 cpu points in 3dmark06 at your current clock.


----------



## NCspecV81

get that 955 yet?


----------



## ezgonzo

just got my 965 c3 today







,
30 mins after it arrived it was in my rig under phase ready for tomorrow, im hoping that it will fair better than my 955 c2 which only went to 4.24 even though it looked a promising chip as it had a fairly low sn: 90062, saying that the sn: on the 965 is fairly high @ 90409 so it will be interesting to see how it fairs,
i still think the bios needs to mature a bit more before we see the full potential of this board, im currently running the official 1.8 bios and have seen little to no improvement over the official 1.6 bios so far, apart from that i love this board.


----------



## pendrago

Hi guys!!!









"I had a dream"







A dream about computer store (on-line would be the best) that I could order everything what I wanted and they wouldn't have told me that: "sorry, we don't have it in stock... please call us in 2 weeks. Maybe we will have it then







"

I assume the majority of members of this thread come from USA - (that makes things easier for ya!)









Unfortunatelly, there is not such comfortable situation in Poland as at your place.

Nevertheless, I have decided to invest a little bit more (oh! well ... my "baby" needs some new toys







) in my "baby" and I would like to hear your opinion before I order some parts.

So, here is a list:

*Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm Case Fan* --> 
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...aru-140mm.html but it has to be this model --> SY1425SL12H (1900rpm version)

(I know it will be damn loud but what I care most is efficiency - don't hear this noise wearing my headphones









*Super Silent Fan 14*
http://www.aabcooling.com/super_sile...w/X3BhZ2U9Mg==

I have decided to put *OCZ Freeze Extreme Thermal Conductivity Compound* -->
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...ivity_compound

instead of Arctic Silver 5 ... I would like to try this *TX-3* but I can't find it anywhere in any computer store in Poland







and it would be too expensive to order it ( I assume) from other country (shipment cost etc.).

And last but not least...sth like this --> *Fan Control PRO AK-FC-03*

http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tp...model=AK-FC-03

Ok! soo... What do you think about it? (once again - efficiency is for me more important than noise level







Any other alternatives?

I would be very grateful if you could say a word (or two)







or share with me your experience about a case cooling.


----------



## Mastiffman

I think that it would be best if you took this post to the Air Cooling Section of OCN. They would most likely be more accurate with their knowledge over there. Not that we don't know but we want to make sure that you are taking care of a best as possible...


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
get that 955 yet?

Not yet. I need some more support to buy it. I am actually waiting for someone to buy my 965 first or at least get a buyer so i do not feel so bad about buying the 955.


----------



## dir_d

You guys have been busy haha


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
You guys have been busy haha

You have been "Absent"!!! LOL

That's ONE Check on the board for you Mr!!!!!!


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You have been "Absent"!!! LOL

That's ONE Check on the board for you Mr!!!!!!









im sitting at 4.1Ghz 1.54v on the CPU 2.87 Ghz 1.30v CPU-NB right now so im kinda happy.

Im really busy at work and my stupid car has a problem and it has to get smogged this month so i havent been able to tweak that much


----------



## randomkid

I decided to get the MSI-790FX-GD70 based on its looks and good reviews. This thread which becomes my source of information to maximize my motherboard is a big big bonus. 
Just upgraded from an ECS GF8200A. No problem there as I was able to get 3.6Ghz there on my X3 720BE. But I want more... And with MSI 790FX-GD70 I really got more because I am able to unlock 4th core of my X3 720BE. It is stable in everest at stock 2.8Ghz (200x14) for 3 hours ( still have to test longer). I have not started with overclocking but I really look forward to it on this new motherboard...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys, ya seen the new 890fx board, hot stuff or what! 6 pci ex slots, usb 3.0, sata 3.0







can't wait for it.


----------



## randomkid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys, ya seen the new 890fx board, hot stuff or what! 6 pci ex slots, usb 3.0, sata 3.0







can't wait for it.


Ha ha ha! Yes, I saw it. Actually I thought about waiting for that or buying the 790fx now. But I thought until I got USD3.0 and SATA 3.0 devices I won't get the benefit of the new chipset anyway so went for the 790fx in the meantime...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


im sitting at 4.1Ghz 1.54v on the CPU 2.87 Ghz 1.30v CPU-NB right now so im kinda happy.

Im really busy at work and my stupid car has a problem and it has to get smogged this month so i havent been able to tweak that much


Is that 4.1 Stable? That's a pretty nice OC...

It's funny how much lower the OC's were even 1.5years ago.....


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Is that 4.1 Stable? That's a pretty nice OC...

It's funny how much lower the OC's were even 1.5years ago.....


Yea its stable couple weeks ago i threw prime95 before work and when i came home after 10hrs it was still running. 10hrs of stability is good enough for me, when im on this computer i listen to music surf the web or play games no number crunching at all.


----------



## NCspecV81

=o) forum warzz prepared


----------



## fruitflavor

my open box mobo's finally arrived but still waiting on the other things..... looking forward to tweaking and folding


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
=o) forum warzz prepared










So tell me NC, do you notice any temp issues? I only ask because the cards are pretty close together, and they do throw off a bit of heat.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
=o) forum warzz prepared










Your video cards ate your gd70.

How much snow did you get?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Your video cards ate your gd70.

How much snow did you get?

in my area? like another 12 inches on top of the 15 that snowed the week before...and supposedly another 8-12 friday. =o\\. I'm never going to be able to get filled back up on ln2 again.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


in my area? like another 12 inches on top of the 15 that snowed the week before...and supposedly another 8-12 friday. =o\\. I'm never going to be able to get filled back up on ln2 again.


No Worries! With all that snow just go set up a table outside and Crossfire away!


----------



## oscarface92

well im up and running again







trying to reach 4ghz stable now. with 1.55 vcore and 20 multi it gets pretty stable. crashes in heavier tests like prime95 but stable when gaming
also using 2200mhz ht and nb 
about 50C cpu load and 51 NB load SB stays at 45C
so i unless u have any thoughts about the temps being high then the only thing lacking here is a higher cpu-nb multi right ?
also not sure if i can get the ram running stable at 1600mhz with my overclock. so im backing down to 1333 for now


----------



## oscarface92

also i thought about getting the delta 252CFM casefan







for OC purposes only


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
in my area? like another 12 inches on top of the 15 that snowed the week before...and supposedly another 8-12 friday. =o\\. I'm never going to be able to get filled back up on ln2 again.

I live in va beach and we got about 8 inches or so. They are only calling for rain friday here but i hope it snows.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
=o) forum warzz prepared










What HS is that in the pic? - Not the one one your CPU, but the one sticking up next to the top card.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
What HS is that in the pic? - Not the one one your CPU, but the one sticking up next to the top card.

That is his nb heatsink. He modified it. Check back about 30 pages, he tells all.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


That is his nb heatsink. He modified it. Check back about 30 pages, he tells all.


Thanks for that, it's page 400 exactly.

I think I may try something similar out, NB runs haaaawt.

Now just need to figure which one to get Thermalright HR-05/IFX or Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Thanks for that, it's page 400 exactly.

I think I may try something similar out, NB runs haaaawt.

Now just need to figure which one to get Thermalright HR-05/IFX or Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX


there are reports that the tim on the nb is crappy. People are seeing 10c differences with applying new tim. I will do this when I take my board out again.


----------



## Aqualoon

A 10c difference is still going to bring me to 82-85c load and since I fold when I'm not gaming my system is pretty much 24/7 on load temps, so looking for something a bit more drastic.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Thanks for that, it's page 400 exactly.

I think I may try something similar out, NB runs haaaawt.

Now just need to figure which one to get Thermalright HR-05/IFX or Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX


Keep in mind, you have to cut up and re-use parts of the stock heatsink to use those, and because of the offset, I'm not so sure the sli one will work.

Marc

*EDIT:* This one is pretty compact, and should do a very good job.


----------



## Aqualoon

Gah, just can't be somewhat easy can it?

Heh, thanks for the quest responses guys.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Keep in mind, you have to cut up and re-use parts of the stock heatsink to use those, and because of the offset, I'm not so sure the sli one will work.

Marc



If he is only using 1 or 2 cards the SLI one would probably work better since it offsets away from the cpu and vrm sink. You'll have to use the gpu down a slot though.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


If he is only using 1 or 2 cards the SLI one would probably work better since it offsets away from the cpu and vrm sink. You'll have to use the gpu down a slot though.


I thought you only got x16 in CrossFire with slot 1 & 3?

Marc


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I thought you only got x16 in CrossFire with slot 1 & 3?

Marc


Yeah, but it's my understanding (correct me if I'm wrong) that I could use slots 2 and 4 and get 8x in CF?

My main concern is if I would have to cut up and use parts of the current heatsink - not skilled enough to do that at all.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I thought you only got x16 in CrossFire with slot 1 & 3?

Marc


yep the only draw back


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok guys I am going to go off topic here for a min. 
I may be writing a quote for my wife's company for 1-6 new computers. They would be just for basic office work nothing very taxing. I am trying to decide If it would be better to go intel or AMD. I am leaning towards AMD(AM2 most likely) because of the price factor. I would need to make these look very apealing budget wise while still having enough muscle to get the job done so that when they need more or to upgrade they think of me. I honestly have done no research yet as I have not yet gotten the go ahead to write up a quote and am not sure they will go for it.

What are your thoughts?

BTW NC I hate you right now


----------



## hal515

4009MHz (211FSB x 19 Multi)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991118

Prime95 recordings:

Quote:



[Sun Jan 31 19:49:07 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.498046875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Sun Jan 31 21:15:08 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 21:30:42 2010]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 21:46:01 2010]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:01:35 2010]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:17:07 2010]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:32:28 2010]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:47:52 2010]
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:03:24 2010]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:19:23 2010]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:34:43 2010]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:50:31 2010]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:06:32 2010]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:22:43 2010]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:37:49 2010]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:53:14 2010]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:09:32 2010]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:24:39 2010]
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:39:59 2010]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:56:15 2010]
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 02:12:40 2010]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Hello again, fellas. I'm having a problem with my board when I boot. My rig hangs when I get to the 790fx boot screen. I get the beep meaning my computer's functional, but I can't get past the boot screen without having to hard reset. Any fixes? (Details, please. This is my first rig and I'm a super-newbie at BIOS settings.)


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hal515* 
4009MHz (211FSB x 19 Multi)

What's your batch number on that chip?

It would be something like: *0942FPMW*

Marc


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
What's your batch number on that chip?

It would be something like: *0942FPMW*

Marc

Is that what yours is marc?

what is your 9xxxx number?


----------



## NCspecV81

any guys here with 4 gpu's that can enter forum warz?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
any guys here with 4 gpu's that can enter forum warz?

could you loan me $200 for another 4850x2? I would be happy to join you?










What is forum warz?


----------



## el gappo

All out benchmark warfare.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
All out benchmark warfare.

LoL. Dude that thing will be 95% intel chips and the amd chips will be under ln2 or phase. Not even close to being able to compete.


----------



## el gappo




----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


is that what yours is marc?

What is your 9xxxx number?


Yes, 90054

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


any guys here with 4 gpu's that can enter forum warz?


Wish I did, only got a couple of 4890's.

In today's extremes, that's poop.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*












lol. Isn't it filled up already?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


90054


Mine is 90110.


----------



## hal515

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


What's your batch number on that chip?

It would be something like: *0942FPMW*

Marc


Where can I find the batch number?

EDIT: I think I found it
OPN: HDZ955FBGMBOX
SN: 9A88632K90082


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hal515*


Where can I find the batch number?

EDIT: I think I found it
OPN: HDZ955FBGMBOX
SN: 9A88632K90082


If that's really your number you should be able to run lower volts than that on your CPU....


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
If that's really your number you should be able to run lower volts than that on your CPU....

That one is close to specs number.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Time for the update. Set up with 2 OCZ Vertex Gen 2 in RAID 0. I'll have to see how much space I'll have once I get everything installed here.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
That one is close to specs number.

And mduclows.... I believe...

@ Hal,

The batch nummber will be on the CPU IHS (Integrated Heat Sink) in the second row of numbers, on the right hand side of the that row... After the "CACAC AC" Stepping.


----------



## gsk3rd

Come on guys we need some more results here for the 2010 amd 3dmark06. I am working on mine. Post up in the thread Here.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

any thoughts???


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey where did you get the amd clip for your apogee gtz, i can't find anyone local to me that actually stocks it. Mind you im an australia, any ideas?


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Quick question, does everyone use the drivers from MSI's website for the SB and raid controller?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


Quick question, does everyone use the drivers from MSI's website for the SB and raid controller?


yea i do


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


any thoughts???


check your pm inbox!

* EDIT:* Look at what I found in the notes on the Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5's Specs on Newegg.

It's talking abuot Ram frequencies!

Quote:



DDR3 1866(OC)*/1333/1066 * To reach DDR3 1866MHz or above, you must install two memory modules and install them in the DDR3_3 and DDR3_4 memory sockets.


I find Theesss is VEEEEEEDY Interesting!!!!


----------



## gsk3rd

what color are you using for your ram?

eclipse,
I gave my 2 cents on your topic.


----------



## NCspecV81

I always use the ram slots furthest from the socket.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


*what color are you using for your ram?*

eclipse,
I gave my 2 cents on your topic.


 Who were you asking? Wonka?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Who were you asking? Wonka?


You, wonka, anyone.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


You, wonka, anyone.


I have Flex EX Ram w/ Water Jackets built in.... I have never felt this ram warm except when I first installed them, prior to adding them into my water loop... Now they stay cool to the touch even under full load. I will admit that they do seem to get a little bit warmer closer to the DImm Slots when under full load overnight or more.

They are CL8 Rated for up to 2000Mhz @2.0v and I've had them as low as [email protected] 1333Mhz. They need more volts than I was comfortable running 24/7 to hit that Latency though. I can get just as good of lat with 1600CL6 @ MUCH lower volts.

LOLOLOL

WT, EF was I talking about here!!!!????????????????? I thought that typed COOLER!!!!!!! I'm a DA!!!!


----------



## jck

Did you all miss me????









My ram are black...Mushkin Blackline 2x2GB...and I'm using the slots closest to the CPU.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I'm using the blue slots furthest from the CPU.

Question again: For those running RAID, which ports are you using? Are you using the blue JMicron ports, or the black ports? I know the first post says it is faster, but with the "HW Booster" on the Blue ports, would that perhaps speed things up?

Also, the RAID Option ROM is showing version 3.0.1540.49. Is this the correct one?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


I'm using the blue slots furthest from the CPU.

Question again: For those running RAID, which ports are you using? Are you using the blue JMicron ports, or the black ports? I know the first post says it is faster, but with the "HW Booster" on the Blue ports, would that perhaps speed things up?

Also, the RAID Option ROM is showing version 3.0.1540.49. Is this the correct one?


Black, no, and yes.









The JMicron hardware RAID is arguably one of the worst available right now on any board.

Marc


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Thanks Marc. I'm still having issues here and I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## Mastiffman

Well I finally took the time to validate my C3 955 @ 4.4ghz.... The voltage is still ridiculous though... And it's not stable enough to run prime without a reboot... yet...

C3 955 @ 4.4ghz


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Hey again guys.
Wondering if you can help me with a motherboard related problem.

Working from a cold boot in the morning or after I get home in the afternoon, my computer will hang at the motherboard's boot screen. (The screen with the GD-70 logo from where you enter BIOS.)
The boot screen hangs on from a cold reboot, but once I restart my computer, it goes right through to starting up my OS. My computer friends have reason to believe it's just that my CMOS battery is old. I want to run it by you fellas before I go ahead and change the battery.
Also, if it is old, how would I go about replacing it without losing CMOS or the time on my computer?

P.S. Thank you, MastiffMan. I replaced the thermal paste on the mosfet/SB/NB heatsink and they run at about 6-10 degrees cooler.


----------



## hal515

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
If that's really your number you should be able to run lower volts than that on your CPU....

yeah idk, I tried doing 1.45volts or something and it locked up.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SciriusDoomus* 
Hey again guys.
Wondering if you can help me with a motherboard related problem.

Working from a cold boot in the morning or after I get home in the afternoon, my computer will hang at the motherboard's boot screen. (The screen with the GD-70 logo from where you enter BIOS.)
The boot screen hangs on from a cold reboot, but once I restart my computer, it goes right through to starting up my OS. My computer friends have reason to believe it's just that my CMOS battery is old. I want to run it by you fellas before I go ahead and change the battery.
Also, if it is old, how would I go about replacing it without losing CMOS or the time on my computer?

P.S. Thank you, MastiffMan. I replaced the thermal paste on the mosfet/SB/NB heatsink and they run at about 6-10 degrees cooler.

Well you are welcome but it wasn't my idea Originally! I can't seem to remember though! but whomevers idea it was, you should be thanking them! but congrats on the lower temps!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hal515* 
yeah idk, I tried doing 1.45 or something I didn't work. I will try it out though.

You should put her back to 3.6ghz 200x18 and set the CPU Voltages to Auto. ANd run her in Prime95 Small fft's overnight, then bump her to 3.8 (x19) without change in Volts (Auto) run her overnight again then try 3.9 then 4.0ghz.... You have a good Dye Cut Number so you should be in good shape with volts.


----------



## NCspecV81

sinks swapped....gd-70 a-la-cart. Let's prep this bro for some cold.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
sinks swapped....gd-70 a-la-cart. Let's prep this bro for some cold.

Take it you got the Ln2?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncspecv81* 
sinks swapped....gd-70 a-la-cart. Let's prep this bro for some cold.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastiffman* 
take it you got the ln2?

sweet!


----------



## NCspecV81

Yes I still have about 20 Liters left over from my last session. Should be enough for a couple of hours.


----------



## NCspecV81

=o)


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Ok, posting a video. I know that the startup is nowhere near what it should be. Stopwatch time from the "Starting Windows" flag being formed by the glowing orbs until the blue "Welcome" screen is 22 seconds. Startup is truly under performing...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
Ok, posting a video. I know that the startup is nowhere near what it should be. Stopwatch time from the "Starting Windows" flag being formed by the glowing orbs until the blue "Welcome" screen is 22 seconds. Startup is truly under performing...

I would say so.

Have you tried only booting from one SSD without Raid to see if there is a difference? If there is then it would seem to be the raid setup, if not then the OC.... I'm not versed well enough at all in the Raid settings as some others.....


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I was unaware that you could load something that was established in a RAID setup as a single drive. I'll give it a shot here shortly.

Also, I set all of the settings in BIOS to standard settings and it didn't change anything.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Got the video to post.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

No good news?

I have disconnected everything from the SATA slots, with no avail. Attempted to run the drives individually, doesn't work. And when I erase and reinstall Windows, it's not accepting my 64 bit drivers. I'm telling you guys, this thing is really becoming a headache. My old IDE system loaded up far faster than this, and it was running the same OS...


----------



## moorhen2

Have you set windows to use all cpu cores at start-up,if not,go to "start",then in the search box,type "run",select run,then type in "msconfig", hit ok,then select the "boot" tab,then "advanced options",tick the "number of cores" box,then drop down arrow an select the number or cores for your cpu to use at boot up,then apply,you will need to reboot.Hope this helps.


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

I HAVE NARROWED THE PROBLEM DOWN...NOW I NEED HELP!

(Sorry for the caps, I'm excited cause I know what the problem is now. lol)

I am getting a BUNCH of Warnings and an Error in the Performance Event Log. Here there are, hopefully someone can help me fix this.

Description:
This device took longer to initialize, resulting in a performance degradation in the system start up process:
File Name: PCI\\VEN_1002&DEV_4393&SUBSYS_75501462&REV_00\\3&2 67a616a&0&88
Friendly Name: AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller
Version:
Total Time: 14096ms
Degradation Time: 11596ms
Incident Time (UTC): ‎2010‎-‎02‎-‎04T09:04:48.624800200Z

Description:
This device took longer to initialize, resulting in a performance degradation in the system start up process:
File Name: PCIIDE\\IDEChannel\\5&672f76a&0&1
Friendly Name: IDE Channel
Version:
Total Time: 2505ms
Degradation Time: 5ms
Incident Time (UTC): 2010‎-‎02‎-‎04T09:04:48.624800200Z


----------



## moorhen2

Are you using "raid",or "ahci",???


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Raid 0 for 2 30GB Vertex drives


----------



## Kokin

Hello! First time to read/post in this forum, so I'm hoping to learn more about my system and possibly improve my settings.

Here are my OCs:

Not Prime95 stable, but works well enough for gaming:

I get the feeling maybe my timings are too tight for such an OC, since even at 1.45V, a 3.8ghz OC would BSOD after 30 minutes of blending in Prime95. Is there any benefit of having such a high FSB? As for my HT link speed, should it be in sync with my NB-CPU speed or should it just stay close to or below 2000mhz?

Here is my batch number:









My Sapphire 4890 Toxic with stock voltage, OCed to 1060/1150, although it is most stable without artifacts at 1030/1130.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u7mhv/
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/sc...d54b6d01809724


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216* 
Raid 0 for 2 30GB Vertex drives

Sounds like driver issues to me,have you downloaded the newest raid drivers from the msi website.???


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Yeah, tried that, and it fixed the error, but not the hang in "Starting"


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *se7ensmatrix1216*


Yeah, tried that, and it fixed the error, but not the hang in "Starting"


Have you dissabled "show full screen logo at start-up" in the bios,as this adds a few seconds to the boot time,???


----------



## se7ensmatrix1216

Yup yup, I am beginning to feel as though there is nothing I can do to make it any better. I appreciate everyone trying to help, but I guess I'm just disappointed in the lack of performance here.


----------



## moorhen2

Sorry i could not be of any help,but i dont have any experience with SSD's,but i do use raid 0 myself.


----------



## gsk3rd

Yea there is definitely something wrong there. I have never seen those screens before in your vid.


----------



## BrainBashR

just wondering if someone can help me out? I would like to get my g.skill ripjaws ram running at it's correct speed of 2000mhz, it is currently running at 1333mhz. not quite sure what voltage to change and if the timings need messing around with. I have got the 955 currently in there overclocked to 3.8, cpu vdd voltages set at 1.4500, x19. any help would be awesome. ty in advance


----------



## moorhen2

You will always have an extended boot-up time when using raid on this board,as the bios has to detect the array every boot time,i have the same problem,but it does'nt worry me that much,you learn to live with it,lol!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrainBashR*


just wondering if someone can help me out? I would like to get my g.skill ripjaws ram running at it's correct speed of 2000mhz, it is currently running at 1333mhz. not quite sure what voltage to change and if the timings need messing around with. I have got the 955 currently in there overclocked to 3.8, cpu vdd voltages set at 1.4500, x19. any help would be awesome. ty in advance


Dont think your going to see your ram running @2000mhz,not with an AMD chip,that speed is not supported by the IMC,sorry for the bad news.Then again,i stand to be corrected,lol!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys, i know this is a bit off topic, any one have any ideas where i could get my nvidia 7950gx2 fixed? i have a capacitor that has broken off the top board?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrainBashR*


just wondering if someone can help me out? I would like to get my g.skill ripjaws ram running at it's correct speed of 2000mhz, it is currently running at 1333mhz. not quite sure what voltage to change and if the timings need messing around with. I have got the 955 currently in there overclocked to 3.8, cpu vdd voltages set at 1.4500, x19. any help would be awesome. ty in advance


from what I have seen 1800 is about the limit for the phenom II. 1333mhz is the standard and anything over that is considered OCed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys, i know this is a bit off topic, any one have any ideas where i could get my nvidia 7950gx2 fixed? i have a capacitor that has broken off the top board?










I would imagine it would just be a solder point connection but I may be wrong. why would you want to fix an hold hot pocket of a video card anyway. You could buy a 5770 and I am sure it is more more powerful than that card. my .02 cents.


----------



## mduclow

I have a question for everyone,

I am running 4.0 and 2.8 (NB), and if I shut down the computer when I turn it back on I am getting an FF code and I have to clear the cmos and reset to boot. It just flat out will not cold boot with the NB set to 2.8.

I am completely stable on every test I've run, can game do whatever I want, never a crash or problem, but the system won't cold boot with the NB @ 2.8. I have to down clock it to 2.6 if I am going to shut it off. I can turn it on, go right into the bios and change it to 2.8 and it's fine, but it will not cold boot @ 2.8.

It will reboot no problem, but if I shut it down, and then turn it back on, this is where the problem comes in. It will cold boot @ 2.6 no problem, but not 2.8.

Voltage settings for 2.8 are 1.2v NB core and 1.432v CPU-NB. I run the core at 1.2v for the crossfire, because anything lower reduces my max stable gpu clocks.

Any ideas on this? It seems really weird/odd to me, and I have no idea why it is doing this.

Marc


----------



## antuk15

Hey guys I have this board and was wondering if anyone knows were I can get digitally singed x64 bit RAID drivers from?

The drivers on the boards disk are not singed and windows 7 won't load them and it has no in built drivers either


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I have a question for everyone,

I am running 4.0 and 2.8 (NB), and if I shut down the computer when I turn it back on I am getting an FF code and I have to clear the cmos and reset to boot. It just flat out will not cold boot with the NB set to 2.8.

I am completely stable on every test I've run, can game do whatever I want, never a crash or problem, but the system won't cold boot with the NB @ 2.8. I have to down clock it to 2.6 if I am going to shut it off. I can turn it on, go right into the bios and change it to 2.8 and it's fine, but it will not cold boot @ 2.8.

It will reboot no problem, but if I shut it down, and then turn it back on, this is where the problem comes in. It will cold boot @ 2.6 no problem, but not 2.8.

Voltage settings for 2.8 are 1.2v NB core and 1.432v CPU-NB. I run the core at 1.2v for the crossfire, because anything lower reduces my max stable gpu clocks.

Any ideas on this? It seems really weird/odd to me, and I have no idea why it is doing this.

Marc

Hi Marc,i have been having the exact same problem over the last couple of days,she just wont boot from cold @2.8 NB,she will boot at 2.8 from the bios screen,but if i shut down,restart,have to clear cmos the same as you,but at 2.6,no problems,and yet i have allways run my NB @2.8,so i am at a loss as to why this has suddenly just started,looks like we are in the same boat.


----------



## dir_d

I have a question about raids on this board. Is there anyway to get raid speeds up? i raided two 250gig WD drives last night and got 130mbs as max, avg was was about 95mbs over the whole 500gig raid, i used 128k stripe. Any tricks tips to getting more speed because the raid was about equal to me having just 1 samsung 500gig F3.


----------



## moorhen2

A lot depends on the cache the drives have,your 250's will only have 8-16 meg of cache,where as my 750's have 32 meg of cache,so i think thats your problem.


----------



## fruitflavor

most of my parts are here now and i was wondering. do you guys use dr cmos or bios for oc?


----------



## moorhen2

Bios for overclocking everytime for me.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
I have a question about raids on this board. Is there anyway to get raid speeds up? i raided two 250gig WD drives last night and got 130mbs as max, avg was was about 95mbs over the whole 500gig raid, i used 128k stripe. Any tricks tips to getting more speed because the raid was about equal to me having just 1 samsung 500gig F3.

When I had two RaptorX's striped, that was about what I was getting, 128-135MB/sec. Latencies were about 7.5, and I heard I could have gotten it better.

The cache does matter, but not too much, it's more for the latencies than transfer speed, IIRC.

Incidentally, do you have NCQ enabled through RAIDXpress or whatever it is? That's supposed to help.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Marc,did you see my reply to your post,i am having the same NB problem as you,??


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I have a question for everyone,

I am running 4.0 and 2.8 (NB), and if I shut down the computer when I turn it back on I am getting an FF code and I have to clear the cmos and reset to boot. It just flat out will not cold boot with the NB set to 2.8.

I am completely stable on every test I've run, can game do whatever I want, never a crash or problem, but the system won't cold boot with the NB @ 2.8. I have to down clock it to 2.6 if I am going to shut it off. I can turn it on, go right into the bios and change it to 2.8 and it's fine, but it will not cold boot @ 2.8.

It will reboot no problem, but if I shut it down, and then turn it back on, this is where the problem comes in. It will cold boot @ 2.6 no problem, but not 2.8.

Voltage settings for 2.8 are 1.2v NB core and 1.432v CPU-NB. I run the core at 1.2v for the crossfire, because anything lower reduces my max stable gpu clocks.

Any ideas on this? It seems really weird/odd to me, and I have no idea why it is doing this.

Marc

Yu know I have ALSO come accross this as well. But normally it's only if I get a lock up in the OS....

*EDIT: I just confirmed that this is True with my System also with both a C3 955 and 965. Can not Cold Boot above 2600Mhz CPU-NB Frequency.

ANYONE ELSE CONFIRM THIS?*


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Marc,did you see my reply to your post,i am having the same NB problem as you,??

I did.

I also just called AMD to ask them about it, and all the guy would say is we don't support overclocking. Even when I said I'm not asking about warranty etc... he kept saying we don't support overclocking.

So, I guess we just have to deal with it. At least I know how to get around it, it's just a bit of a pain. I gotta reboot, downclock it, reboot again to take effect, and then shut it off during the post. Not the worst thing in the world, but definitely annoying. At least I don't actually shut down my machine very often.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Amd not much help then,lol!!,what i cant understand though,is why it should just start happening,as i said before,i have allways run my NB @2.8,it cant just decide"i'm not running at 2.8 anymore from cold,lol!!!.One thing does spring to mind though,this started happening to me after i installed CCC 10.1,surely that cant have any bearing on the problem,i would'nt have thought so myself,any ideas,anyone???


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Amd not much help then,lol!!,what i cant understand though,is why it should just start happening,as i said before,i have allways run my NB @2.8,it cant just decide"i'm not running at 2.8 anymore from cold,lol!!!.One thing does spring to mind though,this started happening to me after i installed CCC 10.1,surely that cant have any bearing on the problem,i would'nt have thought so myself,any ideas,anyone???


I haven't yet moved to 10.1 (still on 9.12), so it can't be that.

BTW, what differences, if any, have you notice with 10.1?

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

I personaly have seen no difference with 10.1,i think most of the newer updates are aimed at the newer 5### series cards,and sorting out bugs for them,just my opinion.


----------



## moorhen2

Marc,quick question,do you use the chipset NB filter,???


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Marc,quick question,do you use the chipset NB filter,???

I think so... are you thinking that has to do with the cold boot thing? Is there a way for me to check for sure?

I know I installed the newest drivers from MSI's website, and I think it does install the NB filter. hhhmmmmm....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Hey guys I have this board and was wondering if anyone knows were I can get digitally singed x64 bit RAID drivers from?

The drivers on the boards disk are not singed and windows 7 won't load them and it has no in built drivers either









Sorry, Antuk, we missed your post. Go to the MSI website and grab the drivers for windows 7, should be good. Or you could go to amd's site and do the same.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

double post, my bad


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I haven't yet moved to 10.1 (still on 9.12), so it can't be that.

BTW, what differences, if any, have you notice with 10.1?

Marc

I didn't notice any diff except the fact that it seemed a bit unstable under overclocking and rebooting. It would throw grey vertiscreens for me. 9.12 was fine at the same Clocks... So I switched back to 9.12.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I think so... are you thinking that has to do with the cold boot thing? Is there a way for me to check for sure?

I know I installed the newest drivers from MSI's website, and I think it does install the NB filter. hhhmmmmm....

Sorry, Antuk, we missed your post. Go to the MSI website and grab the drivers for windows 7, should be good. Or you could go to amd's site and do the same.

Marc

Not usre what the NB Filter thing is that you're talking about but as far as I know, I don't have it and still have that issue.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
double post, my bad

Are they new drivers?

Tried downloading them ages ago from there but because the x64 drivers aren't digitally signed windows will not let me use them


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Are they new drivers?

Tried downloading them ages ago from there but because the x64 drivers aren't digitally signed windows will not let me use them










There should be recent (last 45 days or so I guess) drivers for Windows 7 x64

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Marc,if you go to uninstall CCC,but dont actually do it,and select custom,it will list the NB filter if it's installed,then you will know.

Antuk15,you dont need digitaly signed raid drivers for W7 to install raid,as marc said,download the newest chipset drivers from MSI,extract the appropriate raid drivers to a usb stick or flash drive,when windows 7 asks for the drivers,just "browse",and point windows in the direction of your memory stick,select the raid drivers and your good to go,hope this helps,???

PS i dual boot with w7 x32 and x64 on two raid 0 arrays,and have never had driver proplems or w7 not instaling without WDM drivers,are you ctrl+f'ing to set your array up first,just a thought,??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I didn't notice any diff except the fact that it seemed a bit unstable under overclocking and rebooting. It would throw grey vertiscreens for me. 9.12 was fine at the same Clocks... So I switched back to 9.12.

Not usre what the NB Filter thing is that you're talking about but as far as I know, I don't have it and still have that issue.


Hi mastiffman,are you saying your having the same problem with cold booting @ 2.8nb,as marc and i,???

Ian


----------



## NCspecV81

lol...3rd gd-70 coming.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
lol...3rd gd-70 coming.

Is that you or me,lol!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

That's for me. I have 2 dead ones here =o(.

The gd-70 and dominator gt's don't seem to play very nice below -100c.

I spent 3 hours trying to pinpoint why I was cold bugging... then pop. Found a solution then bam...dead.

Welp it's time to find some new rams.


----------



## moorhen2

Yes that seems to be a problem with the GD70's,they dont like sub zero temps for some reason,lol!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
from what I have seen 1800 is about the limit for the phenom II. 1333mhz is the standard and anything over that is considered OCed.

I would imagine it would just be a solder point connection but I may be wrong. why would you want to fix an hold hot pocket of a video card anyway. You could buy a 5770 and I am sure it is more more powerful than that card. my .02 cents.

My mate gave me the 7950 card and i wanted to put it in my wifes pc as she has a ****ting nvidia gt100 card in it, that card is only slighly faster then a 6600gt card which she has before this. 7950 is only a bit slower in some tests than a 8800gts without dx10 support.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Yes that seems to be a problem with the GD70's,they dont like sub zero temps for some reason,lol!!!


Really? I'm not so sure that's true, but I have nothing to back it (my claim) up with.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Really? I'm not so sure that's true, but I have nothing to back it (my claim) up with.

Marc


I have read on other forums about some of the pro oc'ers having some issues with extreme temps on our boards,well to start with anyway,these problems may have been overcome now though.









Ian


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Marc,if you go to uninstall CCC,but dont actually do it,and select custom,it will list the NB filter if it's installed,then you will know.

Antuk15,you dont need digitaly signed raid drivers for W7 to install raid,as marc said,download the newest chipset drivers from MSI,extract the appropriate raid drivers to a usb stick or flash drive,when windows 7 asks for the drivers,just "browse",and point windows in the direction of your memory stick,select the raid drivers and your good to go,hope this helps,???

PS i dual boot with w7 x32 and x64 on two raid 0 arrays,and have never had driver proplems or w7 not instaling without WDM drivers,are you ctrl+f'ing to set your array up first,just a thought,??


Yes I'm setting the array up fine and if I try to install x64 RAID drivers I get a message saying something along the lines of "These drivers are not digitally singed and will not be installed"


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Yes I'm setting the array up fine and if I try to install x64 RAID drivers I get a message saying something along the lines of "These drivers are not digitally singed and will not be installed"


This does seem very strangeto me,like i said before,i have never had any driver problems with W7 when setting up my raid arrays or installing W7 on a raid array,have you got the latest raid drivers,these should be, 3.1.1540.127,these are the drivers i am using with no problems.

PS if you still have problems with the newest drivers,try some older ones from the MSI website,this might help.Apart from that,i dont know what else to suggest,sorry.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
That's for me. I have 2 dead ones here =o(.

The gd-70 and dominator gt's don't seem to play very nice below -100c.

I spent 3 hours trying to pinpoint why I was cold bugging... then pop. Found a solution then bam...dead.

Welp it's time to find some new rams.

Well that ruins my chance for ever going LN2







Oh well though water-cooling is still a option!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
That's for me. I have 2 dead ones here =o(.

The gd-70 and dominator gt's don't seem to play very nice below -100c.

I spent 3 hours trying to pinpoint why I was cold bugging... then pop. Found a solution then bam...dead.

Welp it's time to find some new rams.

you are really trying your hardest to stimulate the economy all by yourself huh!

Through some playing last night I was able to drop my vcore .01 and still be stable at the same speed. tonight I am going to try to lower it some more


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yu know I have ALSO come accross this as well. But normally it's only if I get a lock up in the OS....

*EDIT: I just confirmed that this is True with my System also with both a C3 955 and 965. Can not Cold Boot above 2600Mhz CPU-NB Frequency.

ANYONE ELSE CONFIRM THIS?*

Confirmed...Since i got my c3 965 i always have to reboot my computer and lower the multi to 2600 for it to boot if not it doesnt boot at 2800 plus


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Confirmed...Since i got my c3 965 i always have to reboot my computer and lower the multi to 2600 for it to boot if not it doesnt boot at 2800 plus

Ok, everyone, so is this a board specific issue, or is it the chips? Maybe NCspecV81, having multiple boards, at some point could do a test of this for us.

Maybe we should pop into some of the other boards threads and ask.

Marc

*EDIT:* I just posted the Q in the ASUS Crosshair III thread, and the Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 thread.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I will have to try a cold boot above 2600 to find out.

*EDIT: yep no cold boot @ 2800 NB* interesting....


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I will have to try a cold boot above 2600 to find out.

*EDIT: yep no cold boot @ 2800 NB* interesting....

Do you mean shutting down the computer and then changing bios to 2800 nb and then rebooting again?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Do you mean shutting down the computer and then changing bios to 2800 nb and then rebooting again?

I mean changing to 2800 then shutdown, let sit for 5 min then boot. If I power up @ 2600 then I can change it to 2800 and boot just fine.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I mean changing to 2800 then shutdown, let sit for 5 min then boot. If I power up @ 2600 then I can change it to 2800 and boot just fine.

I will test shortly.

Spec and Mastiff,
Would you say it is worth the money to buy the 955 c3?


----------



## mr-Charles

...oooOK; have just try'd what you ask'd earlier about's with the setting's of 2800 for the NB Freq. for on my Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 & a 965BE [C3] cpu . . . . .went into BIOS and set to 2800(2808 xact).....shut down system waited a few minutes . . . . .plugged in & turn'd on PSU, press pwr button and it start'd and boot'd up to desktop > > > no problem's > > > have just done the same by just START / Turn Off Computer / RESATART . . . . . . run's thru all...BIOS / POST/ WinStartup Screen and Desktop . . . . . . . . . .







. . . . hope that's somewhat of an answer you were looking/asking for & hope'd this help's for you & all.....

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Hi mastiffman,are you saying your having the same problem with cold booting @ 2.8nb,as marc and i,???

Ian

You got it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
lol...3rd gd-70 coming.

Nice! WONKA, the MSI KILLER!!!! LOL Sorry man! You must be ready to play frisbee with those suckers!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I have read on other forums about some of the pro oc'ers having some issues with extreme temps on our boards,well to start with anyway,these problems may have been overcome now though.









Ian

I thought that was a BIOS issue that was fixed.... IIRC. No?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I will test shortly.

Spec and Mastiff,
Would you say it is worth the money to buy the 955 c3?

As long as you get a good one! try and Find a CRAPBALL website that has a bunch in and ask them if they just got them or if they've been sitting. Feel them out! See if they will hand pick one for you and if not, make sure that they've had them from a certain date and order one from them. They may have a better Wafer Cut number and batch. If you do some digging it should be worth it. If you order from a popular site, you may end up with a higher Wafer Cut number... I like mine. I can get it higher on a suicide then my 965. not by a ton but I did! And the CPUNB seems to need less volts... So all in all I would say yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. Charles* 
...oooOK; have just try'd what you ask'd earlier about's with the setting's of 2800 for the NB Freq. for on my Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 & a 965BE [C3] cpu . . . . .went into BIOS and set to 2800(2808 xact).....shut down system waited a few minutes . . . . .plugged in & turn'd on PSU, press pwr button and it start'd and boot'd up to desktop > > > no problem's > > > have just done the same by just START / Turn Off Computer / RESATART . . . . . . run's thru all...BIOS / POST/ WinStartup Screen and Desktop . . . . . . . . . .







. . . . hope that's somewhat of an answer you were looking/asking for & hope'd this help's for you & all.....
mr-Charles .







.

Okay, are you saying that you set the CPUNB freq @ 2800 and Cut the power to the PSU... Waited and then Booted back up and went into the OS fine. Rebooting while in BIOS by pressing F10 and enter will save it and then go into the OS fine for me as well. BUT it looks like it's Only when the System is shut down and then turned on that this issue is apparent. Has anyone tried older BIOS?

*EDIT:*

Okay, CONFIRMATION!!!! It's the BIOS. I'm on 1.51beta and it Cooled Boots from 2800Mhz... I even Truned the PSU off Waited about 5 minutes, The pressed the power button to drain the caps and then flip the PSU swicth and powered on right in OS!!! BUT these BIOS Ethernet codes SUCK!!!! My internet keeps going in and out!

I can't, however, Cold Boot with 3000Mhz CPU-NB though, just like before. The Must have figured that typical users wouldn't want do that...









I'm going to start working my way up in the BIOS versions to see which ones will not boot past 2600 and 2800 CPUNB... Keep you posted!


----------



## BlackOmega

Are you guys discussing the cold boot crash thing? I get it too from time to time. Not very often though.


----------



## Mastiffman

I think that it may be the BIOS. What version are you on? ANd have you tried PAST 2600 on a cold boot? Draining the PSU?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I think that it may be the BIOS. What version are you on? ANd have you tried PAST 2600 on a cold boot? Draining the PSU?


 Believe it or not I'm still on BIOS 1.4. I can take it all the way to 2700, and it seems to boot just fine. After a drained board & PSU, however, I do have to push the power button twice. It seems the first time I push it, it's charging the caps. It does take a while for the caps to become fully discharged though. You have to push and hold the power button for like 2 minutes.

Here's what I get: on a cold boot, when the board gets below 18C, it loads all the way to windows and as it's loading the startup stuff it freezes up. Restart, no problem after that; I've left this thing on for several days and not once did it lock up again.








It seems pretty consistent that it happens on a cold boot. Although, it hasn't done it lately







. Probably because it has been warmer.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Believe it or not I'm still on BIOS 1.4. I can take it all the way to 2700, and it seems to boot just fine. After a drained board & PSU, however, I do have to push the power button twice. It seems the first time I push it, it's charging the caps. It does take a while for the caps to become fully discharged though. You have to push and hold the power button for like 2 minutes.

Here's what I get: on a cold boot, when the board gets below 18C, it loads all the way to windows and as it's loading the startup stuff it freezes up. Restart, no problem after that; I've left this thing on for several days and not once did it lock up again.








It seems pretty consistent that it happens on a cold boot. Although, it hasn't done it lately







. Probably because it has been warmer.


Weird.... I went to 1.51b and it boots fine from a cold boot at 2800.... So I'm not usre what the heck is going on with this board...


----------



## NCspecV81

I just know this board doesn't like dominator gt's when its cold. I can't get below -100c w/o it complaining.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I just know this board doesn't like dominator gt's when its cold. I can't get below -100c w/o it complaining.

I'm having a MEmory issue right now as well. I have an Everest CachMem Bench @ 1600CL6-6-6-21-27-1T with 3ghz NB and teh latency was at 38.8...

I had to set the Timings at 6-6-6-16-22-1T to get the same Latency through Everest cachemem bench.... Why, I don't know...

So what did you figure out with your SHhhhhhhtuff?

EDIT: Hey WONKA,

Did you realize with the older BIOS you can set the HT Link Multi to AUTO and IF you have the CPUNB set to 3GHz it will do the same for the HT Link? It just only registers in CPU-Z as 200Mhz not 3000 or 2000, Two Hundred.... Weird! Didn't test if it actually makes the difference in 3Dmark but doesn't register...


----------



## moorhen2

Well i have just spent the last couple of hours going through bios's from 1.6-1.9b2,and still no cold boot @2.8,pulling my hair out,and at my age i dont have much,LOL!!!,so i am running out of ideas,and patience with this problem,i even uninstalled the NB filter driver,SB filter driver,still no good,i have even tried on my second GD70,same problem,so i give up,lol!!!!









Ian


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well i have just spent the last couple of hours going through bios's from 1.6-1.9b2,and still no cold boot @2.8,pulling my hair out,and at my age i dont have much,LOL!!!,so i am running out of ideas,and patience with this problem,i even uninstalled the NB filter driver,SB filter driver,still no good,i have even tried on my second GD70,same problem,so i give up,lol!!!!









Ian


Did you try any BIOS before 1.6? I tried 1.51beta and it could boot into OS at 2800Mhz NB from cold boot.


----------



## moorhen2

No i did'nt try any before 1.6,but i have just downloaded 1.5-1.5b7,wil give them a go,have to be carefull though,as i cant remember what bios version was the fix for ram to run @1600 with the 1:4 divider on these boards,the early bios's did'nt allow this.


----------



## moorhen2

What we need to do is try and find out why this problem has come about,the board and chip have'nt just decided they wont cold boot @2.8ghz,there has to be a reason for this,but i for one cant think what that is,???


----------



## mduclow

Looks like I unearthed Pandora's Box!

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

LOL!!!,you did that marc,but why have'nt we noticed it before,or do we only use 2.8 NB when we are benching,who know's.

You have certainly opened a can of worms for me,lol!!


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Confirmed...Since i got my c3 965 i always have to reboot my computer and lower the multi to 2600 for it to boot if not it doesnt boot at 2800 plus

my C2 140w 965 has the same problem.

-dimwit-


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
my C2 140w 965 has the same problem.

-dimwit-

Thats because your using a boy's 965 jason,LOL!!!!

How ya doing mate,???

Ian


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Thats because your using a boy's 965 jason,LOL!!!!

How ya doing mate,???

Ian


well at least i didnt have to sell myself for mine-lol
can you get yours to boot into 2800?

speaking of boys-are you still running those 3 old gen 4890s-lol

doing great mate-i am trying to get enough reps to start selling stuff-i have got a garage full that i want to get rid of.

-dimwit-

the above statement is in no way for me to get more reps-i will take the ones i earn-thanx


----------



## BrainBashR

just wondering if the 1.8 bios update will make my 3.8ghz oc more stable, also wondering if your overclocks are running stable and what you have your voltage and stuff set at for the 955. 1 more thing, i would like to get my g.skill ripjaws ram running at 1800mhz, but im not quite sure which settings to change to go about doing this, sorry for the hassle, noobish overclocker, ty in advance


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrainBashR*


just wondering if the 1.8 bios update will make my 3.8ghz oc more stable, also wondering if your overclocks are running stable and what you have your voltage and stuff set at for the 955. 1 more thing, i would like to get my g.skill ripjaws ram running at 1800mhz, but im not quite sure which settings to change to go about doing this, sorry for the hassle, noobish overclocker, ty in advance










to get your ram @ 1800, set the timings to auto (this will loosen them up a lot) and start increasing the fsb on the 1:4 divider. Move like 25-40Mhz per change and run 10 passes of IBT high to test stability, that's good enough until you get to the high clock. Then about 20 runs on maximum setting.

Once you get your high clock, start to lower the timings, slowly. You should be able to get something decent.

Those speeds do stress the IMC a lot though, better stability with 1600~ and tighter timings.

And here's how a call to MSI to alert them to the cold boot thing went, ready for a good laugh?

*Me:* I wanted to let you know, blah blah blah
*MSI Tech:* We don't support overclocking.
*Me:* You mean you manufacturer an OverClock dial on the board, but you don't support it? (what happens if the dial falls off?)
*MSI Tech:* That's correct.
*Me:* Wow. Ok, well if this isn't resolved, or at least an attempt made, MSI might start losing customers when the time to replace the board comes along. I just thought I'd let you know so in the next bios revision, you do put out a lot of 'em, you might be able to resolve it for us. Thanks, have a nice day.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


to get your ram @ 1800, set the timings to auto (this will loosen them up a lot) and start increasing the fsb on the 1:4 divider. Move like 25-40Mhz per change and run 10 passes of IBT high to test stability, that's good enough until you get to the high clock. Then about 20 runs on maximum setting.

Once you get your high clock, start to lower the timings, slowly. You should be able to get something decent.

Those speeds do stress the IMC a lot though, better stability with 1600~ and tighter timings.

And here's how a call to MSI to alert them to the cold boot thing went, ready for a good laugh?

*Me:* I wanted to let you know, blah blah blah
*MSI Tech:* We don't support overclocking.
*Me:* You mean you manufacturer an OverClock dial on the board, but you don't support it? (what happens if the dial falls off?)
*MSI Tech:* That's correct.
*Me:* Wow. Ok, well if this isn't resolved, or at least an attempt made, MSI might start losing customers when the time to replace the board comes along. I just thought I'd let you know so in the next bios revision, you do put out a lot of 'em, you might be able to resolve it for us. Thanks, have a nice day.


Well that told them marc,LOL!!,they dont seem very interested in the problem,not good PR in my eyes,they will loose customers if this carries on,considering they class the GD70 as an "enthusiast's"board,we want to overclock the b####y things dont we.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well that told them marc,LOL!!,they dont seem very interested in the problem,not good PR in my eyes,they will loose customers if this carries on,considering they class the GD70 as an "enthusiast's"board,we want to overclock the b####y things dont we.


He did say he would alert them to it, and let them know the 1.51 bios was allowing cold booting @ 2.8. I explained I was not asking about warranty, just trying to be a good guy and let them know this seemed, so far, to be only with their board.

I just always get a kick out of it when the first thing they say is, "We don't support overclocking." Does anyone spend the money for this board, and then not overclock at least some? I know I can buy an AM3 board for about $70 if I wanted to, and that's an ASUS M4A785-M .

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Well it looks like i will stick with 1.9b2,and just switch between cpu-nb multi's when i want to bench,bit of a pain,but that's life,lol!!!


----------



## mav2000

No cold boot issues here.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
No cold boot issues here.

Is that with the NB @ 2.8ghz,????


----------



## Trogdor

mduclow posted in the Crosshair 3 thread with the problem some of you are having and asked if we were experiencing the same thing.

excuse the weird OC









cold booted fine.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 









cold booted fine.

Well it's begining to look like this problem is specific to the GD70 then,mores the pitty.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well it's begining to look like this problem is specific to the GD70 then,mores the pitty.









One issue that could be possibly fixed with a bios update..........still the best am3 board!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
One issue that could be possibly fixed with a bios update..........still the best am3 board!

I will second that,the best AM3 board bar none,thats why i have two of them,lol!!!


----------



## mduclow

Something is weird with this cold boot issue.

Most of us are experiencing it on this board, but not all, one bios revision let a member cold boot, but other bios's wouldn't let him cold boot, all in the same day.

Other motherboards don't seem to have this issue, but then again, not all of us do either, so is that truly reflective of the other boards, considering only one or two people responded.

Marc


----------



## Aqualoon

I'll see if ole uni-pin has this same issue and report back. I do find it interesting as others have tried different BIOS versions.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Something is weird with this cold boot issue.

Most of us are experiencing it on this board, but not all, one bios revision let a member cold boot, but other bios's wouldn't let him cold boot, all in the same day.

Other motherboards don't seem to have this issue, but then again, not all of us do either, so is that truly reflective of the other boards, considering only one or two people responded.

Marc


I agree marc,there is something very strange going on here,cant put my finger on it,i'm 100% sure i could cold boot at 2.8 before when benching,but this problem has just seemed to happen overnight,but why,thats the question.????

"or am i going mad"

Ian


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I agree marc,there is something very strange going on here,cant put my finger on it,i'm 100% sure i could cold boot at 2.8 before when benching,but this problem has just seemed to happen overnight,but why,thats the question.????

"or am i going mad"

Ian


I want to to say it's the same with me, but I just didn't really notice/pay-attention to it until I started shutting down my pc for some other changes I was doing, and noticed it wouldn't boot without a cmos clear. I almost never shut down, it's virtually always on, with the occasional reboot.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

How many different revisions of this board are there?


----------



## gsk3rd




----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*












Nice,holding out for the 975 myself,lol!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Nice,holding out for the 975 myself,lol!!!

I heard it through the grapevine that the 975 won't see the light of day. Especially, since Thuban is right around the production corner.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


No i did'nt try any before 1.6,but i have just downloaded 1.5-1.5b7,wil give them a go,have to be carefull though,as i cant remember what bios version was the fix for ram to run @1600 with the 1:4 divider on these boards,the early bios's did'nt allow this.










 The BIOS version was 1.63b that enable a more firendly environment for 1600Mhz Ram. The previous BIOS could go Way past 1600, I have proof of that. But 1600 was easier to hit with 1.63b and later...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I want to to say it's the same with me, but I just didn't really notice/pay-attention to it until I started shutting down my pc for some other changes I was doing, and noticed it wouldn't boot without a cmos clear. I almost never shut down, it's virtually always on, with the occasional reboot.

Marc


 I know, I remember just a few weeks toa month ago having to clear CMOS and trying to boto into 3GHz CPUNB and having to change it to 2800. But now it changed to 2600 for some reason. I'm not positive but I think that I may have been on 1.91 or 1.92 being able to boot with 2800....

I can almost guarantee that it's only a BIOS setting.

Just like MSI changing the ability to flip fro the very top of any given page in the BIOS to very bottom just by simply hit up, once. When they did that it disabled the ability to even view the 12v+ Rail in the Hardware monitor... before you could just hit the down arrow when sitting on the System Fan 4 speed setting and it pop the screen down just enough to have the 12v+ Rail reading come into the screen at the very bottom. We should get a list together of everything that everyone has noticed a difference in with theBIOS revisions and send it over to MSI... Has anyone received any emails from MSI Tech memebers that might be able to impliment this for us?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I heard it through the grapevine that the 975 won't see the light of day. Especially, since Thuban is right around the production corner.


Would make sense!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I want to to say it's the same with me, but I just didn't really notice/pay-attention to it until I started shutting down my pc for some other changes I was doing, and noticed it wouldn't boot without a cmos clear. I almost never shut down, it's virtually always on, with the occasional reboot.

Marc


Thats just the thing I do not cold boot my system runs 24/7 with the occasional OC tweek and even then I don't cold boot. Had you guys not brought this up I would have had no idea.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


No i did'nt try any before 1.6,but i have just downloaded 1.5-1.5b7,wil give them a go,have to be carefull though,as i cant remember what bios version was the fix for ram to run @1600 with the 1:4 divider on these boards,the early bios's did'nt allow this.










 I'm running BIOS 1.4 and I run my RAM @ 1600, no issues.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


LOL!!!,you did that marc,but why have'nt we noticed it before,or do we only use 2.8 NB when we are benching,who know's.

You have certainly opened a can of worms for me,lol!!


 I had noticed this a while ago when it got really cold here and I forgot to turn on my heat. I noticed with colder ambient temps I was getting the lockup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


my C2 140w 965 has the same problem.

-dimwit-


 I think it's a problem with this board to be quite honest.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well it's begining to look like this problem is specific to the GD70 then,mores the pitty.










 That it is.

Sort of off topic but kind of pertains to this cold boot bug. On my 939 DFI CFX3200DR board it does the EXACT same thing except it's not temperature dependent. It does it at all sorts of temps. 
Now the reason it does this is because DFI screwed up some of the printed traces going to the SB. So I'm wondering if temps are causing some sort of SB short.

Perhaps upping the SB voltage on our GD70's would recitfy this issue. I'll have to wait till it gets cold enough around here again and try it out.

Out of curiosity what are you guys running your SB at? Mine's at 1.25v.

PS: No comapny officially supports overclocking even if they make products to do so. I ran in to this issue with Thermaltake and their V1 cooler (which really sucks BTW). The thing cooled worse than my STOCK opteron cooler. When I alled their tech support they told me the exact same thing. When I told them that I wasn't overclocking and that at stock speeds it couldn't cool properly they were all like







. So I RMA'd it and got my Xiggy DK.


----------



## Kronom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Nice,holding out for the 975 myself,lol!!!


I would wait for X6


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@ BlackOmega I am running mine on auto.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kronom*


I would wait for X6


 yeah lets just all cross our fingers that this board will support them

*edit* just dropped my vcore again .01 so now I am down to 1.52 idle 1.50 load. Going to let it prime over night. 
*crosses fingers*
if it passes I am going to drop it another notch....


----------



## mduclow

I'm always amazed at how well the stock ZEROTherm coolers on these 4890's do at cooling the cards. I have had the rig folding for about two days straight without a break, and this is what my temps are with ambient temps about 19*c:

I use MSI Afterburner to control the fans, and FTR these cards volts are locked, so there is no voltage increase on them (other than an obvious factory increase).

CPU is 1.525v in the bios, and CPU-NB is 1.435v in the bios, to get the gpu clocks stable I run the NB core @ 1.2v & the NB-PCIe @ 1.2v. I can game all day long @ 1010/1140 like this.


----------



## gsk3rd

Marc what are you 3dmark06 scores looking like?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
@ BlackOmega I am running mine on auto.

I cranked mine up a little because at auto voltage, which I believe is 1.2v, it had a hard time detecting my RAID array. Upping it that 0.05v seemed to remebdy that.

Does anyone NOT have the cold boot bug? And if you don't what is your SB at?

PS: So I shut my rig down and let it get cold. Once again upon startup it did something odd that it hasn't done before. When I got to the login screen all my textures were messed up and my monitor kept switching on and off. Restart, no issues.

Maybe.......it's our PCIe voltage that's screwing everything up?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I cranked mine up a little because at auto voltage, which I believe is 1.2v, it had a hard time detecting my RAID array. Upping it that 0.05v seemed to remebdy that.

Does anyone NOT have the cold boot bug? And if you don't what is your SB at?

PS: So I shut my rig down and let it get cold. Once again upon startup it did something odd that it hasn't done before. When I got to the login screen all my textures were messed up and my monitor kept switching on and off. Restart, no issues.

Maybe.......it's our PCIe voltage that's screwing everything up?


 I tried both of those and nether of them worked. It's the BIOS coding... It has to be if one BIOS will work but another won't.... It just doens't make sense.....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok prime stable 9+ hrs pics soon.

Interesting how now my NB gets hotter then my CPU lol


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ok prime stable 9+ hrs pics soon.

Interesting how now my NB gets hotter then my CPU lol

Nice Job!


----------



## ezgonzo

ive seen that quite a few have been having an issue with cold booting with the nb clocked @ 2800, i had a spare bit of time today and had a go at cold booting with nb clocked to 2800mhz, i did a few restarts and ran a few benchmarks before i shut down my pc and turned the psu off, i left it for 30mins but i left my phase unit still running, turned it back on and it booted straight in to windows no problem,

cpu @3.8, volts auto
ram @1600 but with loose timings, 1.8 volts
cpu-nb @2800 , 1.30 volts
nb, volts auto

im also running the 1.8 official bios,










just bedding her in at the mo will be clocking the nuts of her later,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


ive seen that quite a few have been having an issue with cold booting with the nb clocked @ 2800, i had a spare bit of time today and had a go at cold booting with nb clocked to 2800mhz, i did a few restarts and ran a few benchmarks before i shut down my pc and turned the psu off, i left it for 30mins but i left my phase unit still running, turned it back on and it booted straight in to windows no problem,

cpu @3.8, volts auto
ram @1600 but with loose timings, 1.8 volts
cpu-nb @2800 , 1.30 volts
nb, volts auto

im also running the 1.8 official bios,










just bedding her in at the mo will be clocking the nuts of her later,



Well...........

If you're able to do the following then it must board specific then. I tried 1.8 and Couldn't get into the OS at 2800.

I can although get into the OS @ 2800Mhz on a cold boot with BIOS 1.51b


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well...........

* If you're able to do the following then it must board specific then.* I tried 1.8 and Couldn't get into the OS at 2800.

I can although get into the OS @ 2800Mhz on a cold boot with BIOS 1.51b


Hey Mastiff, I'm not so sure about that (no offense meant, I hope you know). I think there is some other variable at play here that we are unaware of. Maybe it's 'age' of the chip, maybe it's how hard we pushed 'em, I don't know, but *something* is going on here, and I'm in the same boat as you, although I haven't tried other bios's yet.

I really wish we could figure out what exactly it is.









Marc


----------



## ezgonzo

i just tryed a cold boot again in the same manor as before ( shutting down and switching psu off ) for half an hour, but this time i had

cpu @4.2 , 1.4vcore
cpu/nb @2800, 1.30 volts
ram @1600 , 1.8 volts
nb, volts auto










and once again it booted straight into windows,
the only thing i can think of is that my board is only 2months old and could be a newer revision or something along those lines,
im also only running 1 4870x2 and also one hdd and my mem are in the blue slots.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
i just tryed a cold boot again in the same manor as before ( shutting down and switching psu off ) for half an hour, but this time i had

cpu @4.2 , 1.4vcore
cpu/nb @2800, 1.30 volts
ram @1600 , 1.8 volts
nb, volts auto

and once again it booted straight into windows,
the only thing i can think of is that my board is only 2months old and could be a newer revision or something along those lines,
im also only running 1 4870x2 and also one hdd and my mem are in the blue slots.

Your running a C2 955 @ 4.2 Ghz with 1.4v core?!!??!!?? (that's undervolted for a C2)







Are you kidding me?? That can't be stable! Is it?

My 965 C3 requires 1.52 just to be stable @ 4.0









Marc

Nevermind, I was looking at your sig. I think I had a heart attack here, MEDIC!!

My girlfriend here just asked my why my lower jaw was completely un-hinged and sitting on the desk. ** clank **


----------



## ezgonzo

nah my 955 c2 needed 1.43 to be stable @4.24, that was under phase though, it didnt like volts so that was as high as it would go unless it was under ln2,

my 965 c3 is currently running @4.2 with 1.4 volts but again its under phase,










since that pic was taken ive tuned the unit a bit and its now running @-29 under load

edit; sorry got the volts wrong on the 955 c2, it was actually stable @1.43 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=987115


----------



## gsk3rd

So I just switched back to my 2 4870s and my god the nb temps jumped like 15c. It is warm in my room due to the heat but damn 15c!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


nah my 955 c2 needed 1.43 to be stable @4.24, that was under phase though, it didnt like volts so that was as high as it would go unless it was under ln2,

my 965 c3 is currently running @4.2 with 1.4 volts but again its under phase,











What type of wood did you use. I am working on designing a becnhbox similar in design with yours.


----------



## NCspecV81

That looks like MDF. Medium Density Fiberboard.


----------



## ezgonzo

yeah you got it ncspec its good old mdf, its quick and easy to work with and cheap, i made it a will back as my previous case just wasnt big enough, the only down side to it is that i have to get the compressor out and give it a good blow out every fort night as it attracts quite a lot of dust,



















sorry for going off topic guys.


----------



## mduclow

Not at all ezgonzo, but you do owe me for the doctors visit to re-attach my jaw.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
So I just switched back to my 2 4870s and my god the nb temps jumped like 15c. It is warm in my room due to the heat but damn 15c!

Mine did pretty much the same when I added in the second 4890, but doing the heatsink thing dropped it big time (like 20c load, 15c idle)

Marc


----------



## ezgonzo

my north bridge is sitting @48c idle and thats even with the 120mm fans blowing over the board, i will be changing out the stock thermal pads for some mx-3 hopefully this week, was hoping that it would be tomorrow but was at work when the postman came yesterday







.

cheers marc, the cheque is in the post.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Hey Mastiff, I'm not so sure about that (no offense meant, I hope you know). I think there is some other variable at play here that we are unaware of. Maybe it's 'age' of the chip, maybe it's how hard we pushed 'em, I don't know, but *something* is going on here, and I'm in the same boat as you, although I haven't tried other bios's yet.

I really wish we could figure out what exactly it is.









Marc

Ah, non taken ole buddy!

The reason that I'm thinking this is because of being able to post @ 2800 with the same chip, but different BIOS. So how could it be realted to the chips if the symptoms change by the BIOS. Logically that points the finger at the BIOS... Yes, No?

If it wee the chip (from being pushed to hard or whatever) then why would I be able to boot into the OS with the same chip but only by changing the BIOS... It may very well be a combo of things.

*Here is my Question to everyone!!!!*

Look in between the 2nd and 3rd BLUE PCIe slot from the CPU, under the Back PCI slot, it will say this:

Quote:

MS-7577VER: 1.x
What does everyone's motherboard say and also post your results with ability to post @ 2800Mhz CPU-NB or not.... If there is a difference in Board Versions, then that may very well be something to look into.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
What does everyone's motherboard say and also post your results with ability to post @ 2800Mhz CPU-NB or not.... If there is a difference in Board Versions, then that may very well be something to look into.

1.0 here...cannot cold boot 2.8Ghz 1.7bios


----------



## ezgonzo

ms-7577ver: 1.0 and i can cold boot @2800 , 1.3v


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
ms-7577ver: 1.0 and i can cold boot @2800 , 1.3v

Okay but that's on what BIOS version? or any? And that's on Phase I assume?


----------



## ezgonzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Okay but that's on what BIOS version? or any? And that's on Phase I assume?

im running 1.8 official, i was running 1.6 official up until a week ago, i did'nt go past 2600 on the north bridge then as i was running the 955 c2 so dont know whether there is a difference between 1.6 and 1.8 regarding the cold boot issue, ive always used the flash tool in the bios when flashing if thats of any help, and yes its under phase. (-29 under load ).

edit: i also tryed cold booting with cpu-nb @3000 and it still booted into windows fine even though it wasnt 100% stable (blue screen during 3dmark 06), didnt bother running prime just seeing whether i could bench @ that speed.


----------



## Mastiffman

Ah, So you're the exception being that you're on Phase. Is ther any way possible that you could do us All a HUGE favor and try booting @ 2800MHz CPU-NB with the Air cool er on it or maybe a water block to see if you can cold boot from 2800?


----------



## ezgonzo

it would be a lot of hassle to install the watercooling loop for the cpu, but what i can do is put the cpu back to stock settings but leave the cpu/nb and volts as they are,
then turn my pc and phase unit off and let it reach ambient temps which should take a fair bit of time then turn my pc on but leave the phase unit off, i did this when i remounted the evap so the tim could spread out evenly, it will only give me about five mins though until the cores start hitting 50-60c so wont be able to run prime or anything,


----------



## mduclow

ms-7577 ver. 1.0, bios 1.8, still no cold boot @ 2800, 2600 is fine

HT & SB volts are auto
NB core & NB-PCIe are both 1.2v

Also, I can't start @ <= 2200 NB and jump to 2800, I have to go to 2600 before it will boot @ 2800, not sure about 2400 -> 2800, haven't tried it (talking reboots here).

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
it would be a lot of hassle to install the watercooling loop for the cpu, but what i can do is put the cpu back to stock settings but leave the cpu/nb and volts as they are,
then turn my pc and phase unit off and let it reach ambient temps which should take a fair bit of time then turn my pc on but leave the phase unit off, i did this when i remounted the evap so the tim could spread out evenly, it will only give me about five mins though until the cores start hitting 50-60c so wont be able to run prime or anything,

How about slapping the Stock Cooler on it? Maybe that would be more accurate of a test and Less dangerous for your CPU....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
ms-7577 ver. 1.0, bios 1.8, still no cold boot @ 2800, 2600 is fine

HT & SB volts are auto
NB core & NB-PCIe are both 1.2v

Also, I can't start @ <= 2200 NB and jump to 2800, I have to go to 2600 before it will boot @ 2800, not sure about 2400 -> 2800, haven't tried it (talking reboots here).

Marc

Have you tried BIOS 1.51b or earlier yet? YOu should to see if you can cold boot 2800Mhz....


----------



## ezgonzo

right where do i start, i put my cpu back to stock settings but left cpu/nb and volts as they where ( 2800, @1.3v ), i then turned my phase unit off and booted into bios and let the temps hit 20c, i then shut down and turned the psu off waited 5mins then turned back on but left the phase unit off, bam no post just FF on the post led, i then switch it off and cleared bios and turned it back on and ff again, finally after clearing the bios too many times to count and now with the phase unit back on it finally posted but no usb so keyboard didnt work and to make matters worse it wouldnt let me get into the bios,
just kept coming up with (remove media from drive, press any key to continue) but seen as the usb's didnt work i couldnt,
i managed to hunt out a old i/o keyboard from the cupboard and once i plugged that in i could get into the bios again and load up the fail safe settings which did the trick, even when i got back into windows some of the usb's didnt work so had to do a restart to get them back again, and also my internet explorer pages keep on refreshing themselves so i have to press the stop button whenever a page has finished loading up,
so maybe temps have something to do with it,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
right where do i start, i put my cpu back to stock settings but left cpu/nb and volts as they where ( 2800, @1.3v ), i then turned my phase unit off and booted into bios and let the temps hit 20c, i then shut down and turned the psu off waited 5mins then turned back on but left the phase unit off, bam no post just FF on the post led, i then switch it off and cleared bios and turned it back on and ff again, finally after clearing the bios too many times to count and now with the phase unit back on it finally posted but no usb so keyboard didnt work and to make matters worse it wouldnt let me get into the bios,
just kept coming up with (remove media from drive, press any key to continue) but seen as the usb's didnt work i couldnt,
i managed to hunt out a old i/o keyboard from the cupboard and once i plugged that in i could get into the bios again and load up the fail safe settings which did the trick, even when i got back into windows some of the usb's didnt work so had to do a restart to get them back again, and also my internet explorer pages keep on refreshing themselves so i have to press the stop button whenever a page has finished loading up,
so maybe temps have something to do with it,

Ah, very interesting man.... So there is a common thread in the essence that the boards are all revision 1.0 BUT Where there Any other revision made, is the question at hand....


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys, i finally fixed my 7950gx2 capacitor, had to use a higher rated one but it works fine


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys, i finally fixed my 7950gx2 capacitor, had to use a higher rated one but it works fine









Cool Congrats! How did you do it? Wait, you replaced the cap. Duh... Doing to many things at once..


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Cool Congrats! How did you do it?

just had to tack sold it on both sides, a bit messy with the end result, but it works lol...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

new bios out guys, 1.9 from MSI website









BIOS TypeAMI BIOSFile Size864KB
Version1.9Update Date2010-01-13
Description- Add Energy Star LOGO.
- Support HDD to 4294.9T.
Download
7577v19.zip


----------



## theghostoftime1978

so is any1 experiencing wierd temperature readings from AOD 3.1? like -245c <---that i wish and voltage of 34324234V <---yeah right lmao. that would be hotter than the sun


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


so is any1 experiencing wierd temperature readings from AOD 3.1? like -245c <---that i wish and voltage of 34324234V <---yeah right lmao. that would be hotter than the sun


EVERYONE!!! NO one really even uses it anymore... BIOS is the best way


----------



## moorhen2

Both my boards are version 1.0,i dont think MSI have released any revised boards,as far as i know ??.Strange thing happened to me this morning though,i forgot to set my NB back to 2.6 last night before i shut down,turned her on this morning,and no boot,left it a couple of minutes,pressed the reset button,and away she went @2.8,very strange,so my thinking is it needs a bit of heat to get it going @2.8,what are your thoughts on this,?????


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Both my boards are version 1.0,i dont think MSI have released any revised boards,as far as i know ??.Strange thing happened to me this morning though,i forgot to set my NB back to 2.6 last night before i shut down,turned her on this morning,and no boot,left it a couple of minutes,pressed the reset button,and away she went @2.8,very strange,so my thinking is it needs a bit of heat to get it going @2.8,what are your thoughts on this,?????









Funny!!!

exgonzo's PC is under phase and he doesn't have any issues cold booting 2800 until he turns the phase off and lets her heat up..... SOI really don't know if it's some type of Temp Range that is present in most of the BIOS that won't let it boot. One thing that I do know is IF I turn on ACC in the BIOS and reboot, it won't post. All that I have to do though is hit reset button and it boot right up into the OS...

So I dont know... Did you try BIOS 1.51beta to see if you could cold boot @2800 like I could?


----------



## moorhen2

No have'nt tried 1.5b1 bios,but i will give it a go shortly,just flashed to the official 1.9 bios,but that has made no difference,mind you,i have been using 1.9b2 since release,so i knew it was'nt going to make any difference,lol!!!


----------



## ezgonzo

i'm really not sure whats going on with this cold boot issue, im back running cpu @4.2, 1.4vcore / cpu/nb @2800, 1.3volts, ive just turned my pc off to make sure that i can stil cold boot at those settings, if i still can then i will try to boot up in the same manor as i do when i have switched it off for long periods, which is to turn the phase unit on and let it get down to -5c then turn my pc on, the reason im thinking of this is because @ that temp and time frame the cores wont be -5c there be closer to 0c or maybe higher, and maybe @ that temp it wont cold boot, just thinking outside of the box because @ the moment ive been cold booting with the cores @-36c. and @ ambient temps it didnt like cold booting so just trying to see if temps could be one of the variables.

edit: she still cold booted @-36 but one thing i did notice was how cold my northbridge had got, it was @16c when i got into windows but it soon went up in temps and is now idling @40c.


----------



## ezgonzo

ok i just cold booted @-2c and it booted straight into windows no probs i also checked nb temps and this time they where @30c by the time i was in windows so i dont think nb temps have anything to do with it, but maybe cpu temps do. right the next step is to try booting above 0c, will apdate soon.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

V 1.0 bios 1.8 cold boot issue


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


new bios out guys, 1.9 from MSI website









BIOS TypeAMI BIOSFile Size864KB
Version1.9Update Date2010-01-13
Description- Add Energy Star LOGO.
- Support HDD to 4294.9T.
Download
7577v19.zip


Dang! MSI releases new bios like graphic drivers.


----------



## gsk3rd

Ok SO I just checked my version and it reads.

MS-7577VER:1.1










Kinda hard to see.


----------



## ezgonzo

cold boot issue update: i just tryed cold booting @5c and guess what no cold boot just hanged on msi splash screen, i pressed restart and it booted up fine, so in my case atleast and maybe for other peoples its a temp issue, does anyone else have a phase unit that they could try this theory out on.


----------



## ezgonzo

a bit more info regarding cold boot issue

@-36 cold boot no probs
@-2 cold boot no probs
@5c no cold boot
@ambient (21c) no cold boot


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
so is any1 experiencing wierd temperature readings from AOD 3.1? like -245c <---that i wish and voltage of 34324234V <---yeah right lmao. that would be hotter than the sun

This is the result a lot of people get if they have ACC enabled (even on other boards). Check it.

@ Gsk3rd -- first mention of a board version other than 1.0, I wonder if there is any difference in them, must be right? But what?

Marc

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Well i can confirm i can cold boot @2.8 NB with bios 1.5b1,mastiffman mentioned about this before,the downside is i can only cold boot @2.8NB with the ram at 1333 with loose timings,if i set my ram @ spec 1600 with it's correct timings,ie 7 7 7 21,1:4 divider,no boot,but then i knew it was a later bios that fixed this issue.So where do we go from here,???


----------



## ezgonzo

i can cold boot no matter what my cpu is @ and also with my ram set @1600 with rated timings and volts but only below 0c but thats with bios 1.8, so in my case temps do play a role. but you are right it could be down to the bios coding or something thats stopping it from cold booting and some how having the temps below 0c allows me to cold boot, who knows.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Ok SO I just checked my version and it reads.

MS-7577VER:1.1










Kinda hard to see.

I was able to cold boot at 2.8ghz nb. It sat for about 10 minutes. 1.7 bios.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
@ Gsk3rd -- first mention of a board version other than 1.0, I wonder if there is any difference in them, must be right? But what?

Marc

Marc

Yea I wonder. My wife bought this end of November for a time reference.


----------



## ezgonzo

what bios are you using?, mines rev 1.0 i bought mine at the end of october the day that they came back in stock @ ***********. around that time a lot of places where out of stock so maybe thats around the time the new revisions started to show up and i was just unlucky to get one of the older revisions.


----------



## gsk3rd

1.7 bios.


----------



## NCspecV81

just to help you guys out. I shut down my pc. Cold booted this morning @ 2828mhz and alls well. This was on a ud5 though. I don't get my gd-70 again until tomorrow.

I just checked my other 2 boards and they have been version 1.0's.


----------



## Rockr69

May I join? Just got my GD70 on Wednesday and am lovin it. I want to get to 4ghz but don't know if it's possible with my processor and memory combo. Any help would be cool.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


just to help you guys out. I shut down my pc. Cold booted this morning @ 2828mhz and alls well. This was on a ud5 though. I don't get my gd-70 again until tomorrow.

I just checked my other 2 boards and they have been version 1.0's.


Well i think it's like we thought,it's GD70 specific,so it must be down to bios coding,as mastiffman and i can cold boot @ 2.8nb using bios 1.5b1,although there are a couple of users on here that dont seem to have this problem,making even less sense now,lol!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

well imho its related to specific temperatures and thresholds. I didn't have a problem booting 3300mhz cold boot on the nb with my phase attached to it. I hope my gd-70 I get tomorrow is a 1.1v though.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well i think it's like we thought,it's GD70 specific,so it must be down to bios coding,as mastiffman and i can cold boot @ 2.8nb using bios 1.5b1,although there are a couple of users on here that dont seem to have this problem,making even less sense now,lol!!!










Well on my board I can't even boot anything past 2600Mhz on the NB. Here are some Cpu-Z shots, I got some really good temps going right now. Going to try to push the Cpu some more, last night I wasn't even stable at 3.9Ghz even though it was 45* out last night.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok guys I have found something else that is kinda interesting and I am wondering if it is the case for anyone else or if it is something I should have known already.

I have been fine tuning my voltages(from 1.54vcore to 1.52 and 1.35cpu-NB to 1.34 so far) and each time I step down in voltage I get a slight increase in GFlops with intel burn. So is this normal or might it be something interesting?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Well on my board I can't even boot anything past 2600Mhz on the NB. Here are some Cpu-Z shots, I got some really good temps going right now. Going to try to push the Cpu some more, last night I wasn't even stable at 3.9Ghz even though it was 45* out last night.


get some more voltage to the cpu. whats you CPU-NB voltage @?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


get some more voltage to the cpu. whats you CPU-NB voltage @?


Highest i've gone was 1.25, and I upped everything that had to do with the NBv also. Really didn't know what voltage was safe.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Highest i've gone was 1.25, and I upped everything that had to do with the NBv also. Really didn't know what voltage was safe.


you can take the cpu-NB up quite a bit there are many on here that run it @ 1.4+ The NB voltage wont make any difference other then raising the NB temps which are already an issue with this board. I would recommend working on one thing at a time say the core speed first. get you clock where you want it and feel safe with it and then work on the CPU-NB speed. I would be willing to bet you will need ~1.5vcore for 3.9 or better and ~1.3+ for 2800CPU-NB.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


May I join? Just got my GD70 on Wednesday and am lovin it. I want to get to 4ghz but don't know if it's possible with my processor and memory combo. Any help would be cool.


Of course! Welcome to the 'club'!

If and when you have questions or need some help, just ask, there are a lot of really great people on this thread, and very helpful.

@ Seanicy -- are you having issues getting your RAM to 1600, 8-8-8-24? I can help probably with that. I run my OCZ BE's @ 1600 7-8-7-20-27-1t, 1.67v. I've been able to set that right from the start (a cmos clr right to those settings is what I mean). Try those settings and see how it is for you. IIRC, I think it is actually stable @1.66v, but I have it @ 1.67v.

Marc


----------



## Rockr69

Thanks Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Of course! Welcome to the 'club'!

If and when you have questions or need some help, just ask, there are a lot of really great people on this thread, and very helpful.

Marc


Yep just visit the Op and click the sign up link and the rest is taken care of!


----------



## GeneralCuster44

FYI MSI Lies when they say the ram is 2000+...I got corsair dominator 2000 and I can only go to 1600 with it with out messing up my board. I had to rma one already becuz when I tryed to get my ram to 2000 it would not post after that. So I was pretty disappointed with MSI there lieing about it becuz no AMD mobo can get to 2000 ram right now!!


----------



## SwishaMane

Im stunting a 1.0 board, with 1.8 bios, 4.040ghz (1.475vcore), 2828nb, (1.24v) and 202fsb. Boots perfect everytime on air.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeneralCuster44* 
FYI MSI Lies when they say the ram is 2000+...I got corsair dominator 2000 and I can only go to 1600 with it with out messing up my board. I had to rma one already becuz when I tryed to get my ram to 2000 it would not post after that. So I was pretty disappointed with MSI there lieing about it becuz no AMD mobo can get to 2000 ram right now!!

It's not the RAM or motherboard. The AMD CPU's won't take speeds over about 1850~, I've maxed out @ 1824, and not too many have gotten beyond that.

The IMC (internal memory controller) on the CPU's are limited to 1600 for C3's, anything higher is an overclock. On the C2's, 1333 is the top supported speed, anything over that is an overclock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Im stunting a 1.0 board, with 1.8 bios, 4.040ghz (1.475vcore), 2828nb, (1.24v) and 202fsb. Boots perfect everytime on air.

Your NB is stable @ 2828 with only 1.24v CPU-NB? Jeez, I gotta run 1.432v for 2800, and I need 1.525v for 4Ghz. My chip is poop!









The funny thing is, when I first got this chip, I got 4040 to run @ 1.495v stable, as mentioned above, now it wants more volts for less speed.

Marc


----------



## mduclow

Sorry, double post again.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Well on my board I can't even boot anything past 2600Mhz on the NB. Here are some Cpu-Z shots, I got some really good temps going right now. Going to try to push the Cpu some more, last night I wasn't even stable at 3.9Ghz even though it was 45* out last night.

Looking at your sreens,your overclocking via HTT,ie FSB,i would be inclined to go the multi root myself,with a multi of 19x your going to have 3.8 on the cpu,you should be able to get that stable at stock voltage on the cpu,just my opinion though,lol!!!!


----------



## TheOcelot

Just a question, but on the spreadsheet showing the overclocks, Rewindlabs has the 945ES. But if you look at the CPU-z it shows a 19x multiplier. Which you cannot get with the 945 as the max is 15. Does the ES have a locked multiplier?


----------



## djspock3030

OK checking in been about 1 week for me. I now have a decent cooler and ready for some OC action. I do have some questions as follows but running stock with the 1.8 beta bios has worked well for me no errors. RAM stable at 1600 etc etc Running 64bit OS win 7 pro now etc etc. Updated system profile below.

1. What do i use to get an acurate reading of Temp's the AMD OD, or something like Core Temps or the thermostat on the board? Whats to High of a temp 50C?

2. Where is a good starting point for the OC can i push this to 4.0 on Air? What voltages need to be changed etc?

Gracias Spock


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
Just a question, but on the spreadsheet showing the overclocks, Rewindlabs has the 945ES. But if you look at the CPU-z it shows a 19x multiplier. Which you cannot get with the 945 as the max is 15. Does the ES have a locked multiplier?

Engineering samples do not have a locked multiplier IIRC. Only thing is you cant just go out and buy one you have to know someone.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Engineering samples do not have a locked multiplier IIRC. Only thing is you cant just go out and buy one you have to know someone.

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djspock3030* 
OK checking in been about 1 week for me. I now have a decent cooler and ready for some OC action. I do have some questions as follows but running stock with the 1.8 beta bios has worked well for me no errors. RAM stable at 1600 etc etc Running 64bit OS win 7 pro now etc etc. Updated system profile below.

1. What do i use to get an acurate reading of Temp's the AMD OD, or something like Core Temps or the thermostat on the board? Whats to High of a temp 50C?

2. Where is a good starting point for the OC can i push this to 4.0 on Air? What voltages need to be changed etc?

Gracias Spock

use something like everest or core temp. both are in the OP ready for download.

to high is 62C

you jsut have to see where you cooler and chip can take you.

voltages that will need to be changed are CPU-V and CPU-NB voltage


----------



## ezgonzo

yeeh haaah just hit 25052 3dmark 06 points well chuffed,







need more though,
cpu @4.7 ,1.52vcore / cpu-nb @2800 , 1.32v / ram @1600 , 1.8v but with loose timings, everything else auto, heres a screeny,


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
@ Seanicy -- are you having issues getting your RAM to 1600, 8-8-8-24? I can help probably with that. I run my OCZ BE's @ 1600 7-8-7-20-27-1t, 1.67v. I've been able to set that right from the start (a cmos clr right to those settings is what I mean). Try those settings and see how it is for you. IIRC, I think it is actually stable @1.66v, but I have it @ 1.67v.

Marc

I honestly have no idea where to start with changing the clock timings...Noob, but I just upped my OC a bit with the CPU. For some reason IntelTestBurn is eating mu Cpu so I desided to run a quick run of Crysis to see how it held up. (just a gaming and movie rig) I was able to stay above 40FPS with no crash. I am so close to the 4 mark. My NB is deffinatly frying need to lower voltage again @ 1.4 now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
I honestly have no idea where to start with changing the clock timings...Noob, but I just upped my OC a bit with the CPU. For some reason IntelTestBurn is eating mu Cpu so I desided to run a quick run of Crysis to see how it held up. (just a gaming and movie rig) I was able to stay above 40FPS with no crash. I am so close to the 4 mark. My NB is deffinatly frying need to lower voltage again @ 1.4 now.

defiantly drop the NB voltage! I really have not found any reasone to raise it from auto myself.


----------



## moorhen2

Off topic i know,but wanted to see what she could do,gpu's @stock,despite the c/b problems were having,these are still the No1 AM3 boards.What say you guy's,???


----------



## mduclow

Seanicy, did you mean NB core voltage, or the CPU-NB voltage? The core voltage doesn't need to be adjusted unless you're crossfiring, or trying extreme memory clocks. At least that's what I have found. I do however set the NB core to 1.15v with the NB @ 2800, but only for 2800+.

For the RAM, select the option in bios above the divider (1:4, 1:3.33, 1:2, etc...), and hit enter, this will bring up the page to adjust the timings. On the top option, change it to both, and for the two banks (you'll notice all the adjustable settings will be duplicated down the page, one full set first, then a second full set) you can set your RAM timings. Change both sets of settings as outlined below.

The first four set to 7, 8, 7, 20, skip one and then 27, leave everything else alone. Set your DRAM volts to 1.67v. You should be good to go, I can set it without stepping up to those timings, so you should be able to also, I would think.

Marc

Looks good, Moorhen2, get those 4890's overclocked! You will probably have to up the NB-PCIe volts to about 1.2-1.25, and the NB volts as well to about the same. I know I have to do that for my two 4890's, but it allows me to game them @ 1010/1140. With three of those I don't know if you'll need to adjust the HT volts, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## moorhen2

Hi Marc,i allways run my nb-pci-e voltage @1.25v,nb core @1.26v,ht link @1.26v,have done for a long time,normaly run my pci-e frequency between 103-105,never had any problems,mind you,this is the first time in ages i have run the 64 bit os,i do dual boot,but normaly run 32 bit for everyday use.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Hi Marc,i allways run my nb-pci-e voltage @1.25v,nb core @1.26v,ht link @1.26v,have done for a long time,normaly run my pci-e frequency between 103-105,never had any problems,mind you,this is the first time in ages i have run the 64 bit os,i do dual boot,but normaly run 32 bit for everyday use.


I guess think minds great alike!









Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I guess think minds great alike!









Marc


Aint that the truth,lol!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


This is the result a lot of people get if they have ACC enabled (even on other boards). Check it.

@ Gsk3rd -- first mention of a board version other than 1.0, I wonder if there is any difference in them, must be right? But what?

Marc

Marc


hmm only things enabled in bios which i have check on and off, is the phase power settings and Q&C. none of the overclocked settings are on. I did notice during the 1.0 to 1.6 bios somewhere, if i had phase power on auto it would show this, now it does it even when its off??


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
ok i just cold booted @-2c and it booted straight into windows no probs i also checked nb temps and this time they where @30c by the time i was in windows so i dont think nb temps have anything to do with it, but maybe cpu temps do. right the next step is to try booting above 0c, will apdate soon.


Remember, CPU-NB which is the Speed 2800Mhz that we speak of is on the CPU itself. the NB "Chipset" is only Motherboard...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ok guys I have found something else that is kinda interesting and I am wondering if it is the case for anyone else or if it is something I should have known already.

I have been fine tuning my voltages(from 1.54vcore to 1.52 and 1.35cpu-NB to 1.34 so far) and each time I step down in voltage I get a slight increase in GFlops with intel burn. So is this normal or might it be something interesting?

Burn in time.... She's loosening up.







I think that it's more related to lower volts = Lower heat = better performance if within the required minimum voltage range...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Im stunting a 1.0 board, with 1.8 bios, 4.040ghz (1.475vcore), 2828nb, (1.24v) and 202fsb. Boots perfect everytime on air.

Are you turning her all othe way and letting it sit for aminute before trying to boot @ 2828Mhz CPU-NB or just simply "rebooting"?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hmm only things enabled in bios which i have check on and off, is the phase power settings and Q&C. none of the overclocked settings are on. I did notice during the 1.0 to 1.6 bios somewhere, if i had phase power on auto it would show this, now it does it even when its off??

I have noticed that IF you turnacc on with using the CPU Unlock feature (EC Formware on older BIOS) I have to hit the reset button when it hangs and THEN it goes right into the OS...


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Are you turning her all othe way and letting it sit for aminute before trying to boot @ 2828Mhz CPU-NB or just simply "rebooting"?


I turn my computer off everytime I'm done using it for awhile. So, I boot from scratch everytime. Im at 204x20 for 4080mhz, and 2856nb. Im about to play some crysis warhead to test it.


----------



## ezgonzo

mastiffman; yeah i know the cpu/nb is on the processor i was just trying to think outside of the box, trying to figure out what other factors might cause it, but im still non the wiser

swishamane: if you can cold boot @ those settings then you got one hell of a chip, i'm running 1.32v through my cpu/nb to get it stable @2800 but im also running the cpu @4.7 so some of that added voltage was to help stabilize my cpu clock, but still your volts @ those speeds are pretty impressive.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
mastiffman; yeah i know the cpu/nb is on the processor i was just trying to think outside of the box, trying to figure out what other factors might cause it, but im still non the wiser

swishamane: if you can cold boot @ those settings then you got one hell of a chip, i'm running 1.32v through my cpu/nb to get it stable @2800 but im also running the cpu @4.7 so some of that added voltage was to help stabilize my cpu clock, but still your volts @ those speeds are pretty impressive.

Understandable. Wanted to make sure....







I just alomst sounded like you were making them one in the same or related... Sorry about that...

One thing that I realized about BIOS 1.51b is that when you set the HT Link Speed multi to auto, it gets set to whatever the CPU-NB multi is set to... but when I set my CPUNB to x15 for 3Ghz and my HTLink to Auto it showed 3ghz as well in the BIOS but in CPUZ it showed as 200.... (Not 2000)

Weird...

*EDIT 1:*

Okay gentlemen..... These are my findings...

Note: (Just we're all on the same page here... Using the term cold boot I'm referring to shutting the PC Down, Flipping the PSU switch to off and Draining the caps by holding the power button for 2+minutes)

-Board revision: MS-7577REV 1.0
-CPU revision: 955 C3

I'm running BIOS 1.84beta right now and @ CPUNB Multi set to "x14" for 2800Mhz I cannot cold boot no matter what I do. CPUNB multi @ "x13" for 2600Mhz I'm good as most of us are!

BUT, I starting thinking about the fact that I can "cold boot" @ 2800 (x14) on this board with BIOS 1.51b... What I did was change the CPUNB multi down to "x13", then first bump the HT ref Clk to 215 for a CPUNB freq of 2795Mhz, booted into the OS, shut her down....... She cold Booted fine, right into the OS... So I push HTRClk to 218 x13 for CPUNB of 2834MHz and warm rebooted into the OS to make sure that it was good to roll with programs and booting. Sure enough, I shut her down and waited.....

She cold booted fine @ 2834Mhz... It has to be something with the Multiplier on CPUNB. Now I'm sure that it's related to the BIOS, which is my first and most powerful thought being that I can use the "x14" multi for the CPUNB with a cold boot fine... There is no other explaination for it. There is no real pattern with anything else EXCEPT this one thing... Which in my opinion has to be the issue...

Quote:

AGESA is a bootstrap protocol by which system devices on AMD64-architecture mainboards are *initialized*. The AGESA software in the BIOS of such mainboards is responsible for the initialization of the processor cores, memory, and the HyperTransport controller
So that being said, if you go to the MSI website and look at the changes done to the BIOS, AGESA was FIRST changed in the OFFICIAL BIOS 1.5. BUT then it was Change again STARTING @ 1.6, then 1.7 and 1.8 as well. So IMO there has to be some sort of Difference in the Coding of the Generic Encapsulated Software called AGESA....

*EDIT 2:*
Okay, good NEWS!

I set my HTRClk to 231Mhz Which gives me:

CPU- 3811Mhz @ 1.42v (BIOS)
CPUNB- 3003Mhz @ 1.38v (BIOS)
Ram- 1540Mhz CL6-6-6-18-24-1T @ 2.02v
HT Link- 2079Mhz (Stock v's)

And to let you all know.... She does "cold boot" @ 3003Mhz CPUNB.... So it may not enable the use of the multi @ higher than "x13" on a cold boot but Hey, at least it can cold boot @ over 3ghz CPUNB!









Hope this helped!


----------



## ezgonzo

no props marc i wasnt offended or anything, i just reread the post and it did come across as if i was defending myself, soz for any misunderstanding,

nice work on the cold boot issue m8, i will give it a go myself tonight when i get home from work as im going to be doing some fsb clocking anyway,
what did you have your nb volts @ and also when i tryed clocking from 4.6 to 4.7 i got a hyper transport flood sync error but adding a bit more cpu/nb voltage cured that but it was still not stable enough to bench, so is there any other voltages that might help as upping the cpu/nb volts more is just going to dumb to much heat into the cpu, cheers


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


no props marc i wasnt offended or anything, i just reread the post and it did come across as if i was defending myself, soz for any misunderstanding,

nice work on the cold boot issue m8, i will give it a go myself tonight when i get home from work as im going to be doing some fsb clocking anyway,
what did you have your nb volts @ and also when i tryed clocking from 4.6 to 4.7 i got a hyper transport flood sync error but adding a bit more cpu/nb voltage cured that but it was still not stable enough to bench, so is there any other voltages that might help as upping the cpu/nb volts more is just going to dumb to much heat into the cpu, cheers


Thanks. I have the volts for the CPUNB set to the same as before with the 3Ghz 
1.39v (BIOS) shows as 1.40-1.41 @ idle in Everest ultimate and 1.42 @ Load in Everest... I have 1.4v going to the CPU Core for 3.811Ghz (231 x16.5) and it's been fine in Smalll FFT's mode in P95. I'm let that go until mid day today, maybe less, then try Blend.

I'm almost positive this thing could "cold Boot" even higher than 3003Mhz that it's at now! I don't think that I'm going to leave my HTRClk @ 200mhz anymore. I've been wanting to take my Ram higher than 1600Mhz @ CL6 for some time... So this event will most likely aid in that.

Yeah I found that the HTSF Error is due to lack of volts to the CPU. Whther it be the core or CPUNB Core volts... Being that the Dram voltage on this board acts as an Auxilary (backup) voltage for the CPUNB, you might want to bump the Dram volts a bit to aid in stability of the IMC...

Is the CPU passing Prime95 in SmallFFT's Mode and it's Just failing in Blend?

P.S. Nice Core OC!!! I wish I could hit that on my Water Cooling. I'm beginning to think that some of these chips might do better with a bit of a raise inthe HTRClk...

Andrew


----------



## moorhen2

Question,all users who have the new 955 c3,how would you rate the cpu,as i am thinking of getting one myself,is it worth it,as i was also thinking about another 965 c3 hoping i might get lucky and get one with a newer batch code,the one i a have now is a 0942,your thoughts please,anyone,???

Ian


----------



## mav2000

Some have gotten even better runs with the 955 than the 965...so I would probably look at the 955, knowing that u are getting a slightly lower numbered processor and if it clocks well then thats a bonus..but I dont know if your planning to go out and get a "golden one" you might be disappointed.

Question:

Am getting 30-40 degrees on the NB using cpu hardware info and around 70 degrees using everest...which one should I trust?


----------



## moorhen2

Not looking for the golden goose,lol!!!!,just a better binned one.









Iwould say everest gives the more accurate readings,so your NB temp seems on the high side,heres a screen of mine.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Thanks. I have the volts for the CPUNB set to the same as before with the 3Ghz 
1.39v (BIOS) shows as 1.40-1.41 @ idle in Everest ultimate and 1.42 @ Load in Everest... I have 1.4v going to the CPU Core for 3.811Ghz (231 x16.5) and it's been fine in Smalll FFT's mode in P95. I'm let that go until mid day today, maybe less, then try Blend.

I'm almost positive this thing could "cold Boot" even higher than 3003Mhz that it's at now! I don't think that I'm going to leave my HTRClk @ 200mhz anymore. I've been wanting to take my Ram higher than 1600Mhz @ CL6 for some time... So this event will most likely aid in that.

Yeah I found that the HTSF Error is due to lack of volts to the CPU. Whther it be the core or CPUNB Core volts... Being that the Dram voltage on this board acts as an Auxilary (backup) voltage for the CPUNB, you might want to bump the Dram volts a bit to aid in stability of the IMC...

Is the CPU passing Prime95 in SmallFFT's Mode and it's Just failing in Blend?

P.S. Nice Core OC!!! I wish I could hit that on my Water Cooling. I'm beginning to think that some of these chips might do better with a bit of a raise inthe HTRClk...

Andrew


Very informative. +rep.

So remind me, what is HTRClk?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Some have gotten even better runs with the 955 than the 965...so I would probably look at the 955, knowing that u are getting a slightly lower numbered processor and if it clocks well then thats a bonus..but I dont know if your planning to go out and get a "golden one" you might be disappointed.

Question:

Am getting 30-40 degrees on the NB using cpu hardware info and around 70 degrees using everest...which one should I trust?



Trust everest. Touch down towards the bottom of the HS that's over the NB Chipset, In between the NB HS and the back of the 2 USB/Ethernet ports. I'm willing to be that it's pretty warm to the touch, maybe boarderline hot... @ 70*C!? WHEW!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Question,all users who have the new 955 c3,how would you rate the cpu,as i am thinking of getting one myself,is it worth it,as i was also thinking about another 965 c3 hoping i might get lucky and get one with a newer batch code,the one i a have now is a 0942,your thoughts please,anyone,???

Ian


 LikeI've told others, try to get a lower Wafer Cut Number by contacting a less well known online company to see if they're willing to look throught he one that they have real quick and pick one for you.... It never hurts to ask...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Very informative. +rep.

So remind me, what is HTRClk?


 HyperTransport Reference Clock. It's the base clock for the system. What everthing else is generated from.


----------



## mduclow

So, through all your testing Mastiff (thanks for all of that) it appears the root of the cold boot problem is the 14x multiplier on the CPU-NB. +rep to you buddy.

I will try some different combination's with ref clock and multipliers and see if I get the same results as you.

Marc


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Not looking for the golden goose,lol!!!!,just a better binned one.









Iwould say everest gives the more accurate readings,so your NB temp seems on the high side,heres a screen of mine.











Same as mine cept my cpu voltage is 1.53 and my cpu-nb is 1.31 and i have my memory currently at 7-7-7-21 [email protected]


----------



## Seanicy

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/66...ghz-1-1-a.html

Wow 4Ghz on CPU with only 1.15 vcore...C2 stepping


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
HyperTransport Reference Clock. It's the base clock for the system. What everthing else is generated from.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/66...ghz-1-1-a.html

Wow 4Ghz on CPU with only 1.15 vcore...C2 stepping

Not real. Glitch in cpuz.

955 Will be here Wednesday!!!!!!!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 









Not real. Glitch in cpuz.

Yeah seemed a little off...Just looked at it really quickly


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Im stunting a 1.0 board, with 1.8 bios, 4.040ghz (1.475vcore), 2828nb, (1.24v) and 202fsb. Boots perfect everytime on air.


Same settings, I did two FOR REAL cold boots where I disconnect psu plug, and drain caps for a few mins. First run was perfect after 2 minutes off, second one booted perfect after about 10 minutes off. Actually, Im at 204x20 for 4080mhz, 2856nb, I lied.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


So, through all your testing Mastiff (thanks for all of that) it appears the root of the cold boot problem is the 14x multiplier on the CPU-NB. +rep to you buddy.

I will try some different combination's with ref clock and multipliers and see if I get the same results as you.

Marc


 Thanks Marc... With Swish's results I wonder if it's the combo of the x14 Multi for th CPUNB and the HTRClk ONLY being at 200mhz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Same settings, I did two FOR REAL cold boots where I disconnect psu plug, and drain caps for a few mins. First run was perfect after 2 minutes off, second one booted perfect after about 10 minutes off. Actually, Im at 204x20 for 4080mhz, 2856nb, I lied.


 Very interesting..... That is on BIOS 1.8 official?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Very interesting..... That is on BIOS 1.8 official?


Yup, sure is. Stock nb tim and all still...


----------



## moorhen2

Just pulled the trigger on a 955 c3,will have it thursday am,now waiting to see what the batch number's like,lol!!!!.This means i now have a 955 c2,965 c2,965c3,and will have a 955 c3,good job i'm divorced,lol!!!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Just pulled the trigger on a 955 c3,will have it thursday am,now waiting to see what the batch number's like,lol!!!!.This means i now have a 955 c2,965 c2,965c3,and will have a 955 c3,good job i'm divorced,lol!!!


Funny guy


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Just pulled the trigger on a 955 c3,will have it thursday am,now waiting to see what the batch number's like,lol!!!!.This means i now have a 955 c2,965 c2,965c3,and will have a 955 c3,good job i'm divorced,lol!!!


List your batch number and let me know.I get mine Wednesday.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


List your batch number and let me know.I get mine Wednesday.


Will do mate,hope it's a good one,lol!!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

I got my gd-70 today and it's a 1.1v. Now, I'm just waiting for the Dominator GTX's 1800mhz cas6 sticks to show up before I juice the board with some nitrogen.


----------



## ezgonzo

nvpsecv81: when you clocked your 965 too 5.2 was that under phase or ln2, as im trying too hit 5 at the mo and even with 1.63vcore its no where near stable, ive even tryed whackin up the cpu/nb volts to try and stable it but to no avail, any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## mxthunder

Hey guys, I got a different kind of question. How many times do you think you can take a video card, etc out of a given PCIe slot? I have been switching mine around every day or two and I dont wanna wear out the slot or the cards lol??

Also, caught a glimpse of an above post, is there different revisions of this board out now? Where is the revision number located??
Thanks


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


nvpsecv81: when you clocked your 965 too 5.2 was that under phase or ln2, as im trying too hit 5 at the mo and even with 1.63vcore its no where near stable, ive even tryed whackin up the cpu/nb volts to try and stable it but to no avail, any input would be much appreciated.



Hit 5.5ghz on phase =o)~ That's with the 955 C3's I have.


----------



## mduclow

Ok, so having read that it appears the cold boot issue with the NB seems to be realated to the 14x multiplier, I tried setting the fsb to 234Mhz (this set my ram to 1560), which gives me a NB of 2808, and sure enough it cold booted just fine.

So, for me with bios 1.8, 14x on the NB to get 2.8, won't cold boot, but 234Mhz x 12, giving me 2808, is fine, cold booted no problem.

Marc


----------



## mxthunder

Interesting. mine wouldnt boot with a 14x multi to yield a 2800mhz nb either. I am using 1.5b4 bios


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well i think it's like we thought,it's GD70 specific,so it must be down to bios coding,as mastiffman and i can cold boot @ 2.8nb using bios 1.5b1,although there are a couple of users on here that dont seem to have this problem,making even less sense now,lol!!!









It is specific to the GD70 v1.0 it seems. I think we have to narrow down at exactly what temp the "cold boot bug" takes place. I'm thinking that @ < 19/20C Ambient and no cold boot. Anything above seems to be ok.
FWIW, I'm running the 1.4 BIOS and I get the cold boot issue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeneralCuster44* 
FYI MSI Lies when they say the ram is 2000+...I got corsair dominator 2000 and I can only go to 1600 with it with out messing up my board. I had to rma one already becuz when I tryed to get my ram to 2000 it would not post after that. So I was pretty disappointed with MSI there lieing about it becuz no AMD mobo can get to 2000 ram right now!!

As Marc said, your CPU is the restriction here. The integrated memory controller (IMC) on c2 revision cpus' is limited to 1334 MHz and the C3's seem to be 1600. Although, with the right amount of tweaking and some good ram, you should be able to extract more than that out of them. If anything you'll be able to run at some REALLY tight timings, which gives as much of a performance boost as higher frequency (to a point of course).

MastiffMan, I'm running the 1.0 revision board, 1.4 BIOS. Next time I cold boot I'll be sure to check ambient temp before I do so.

Here's a pic of my board, you can clearly see the rev.1.0.


----------



## gsk3rd

Looks like v1.0 is having this issue where as v1.1 is not. I wonder what else they improved/changed. O wait I see a new button on the board that says 5.0ghz. I......must...........hit.........button!


----------



## BlackOmega




----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Ok, so having read that it appears the cold boot issue with the NB seems to be realated to the 14x multiplier, I tried setting the fsb to 234Mhz (this set my ram to 1560), which gives me a NB of 2808, and sure enough it cold booted just fine.

So, for me with bios 1.8, 14x on the NB to get 2.8, won't cold boot, but 234Mhz x 12, giving me 2808, is fine, cold booted no problem.

Marc

Same here man! I can even cold boot @ 3003mhz CPUNB. I can also crank my HT Link up to 3003Mhz too now if I want. Haven't yet...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
Interesting. mine wouldnt boot with a 14x multi to yield a 2800mhz nb either. I am using 1.5b4 bios

Have you tried 1.5b1?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
It is specific to the GD70 v1.0 it seems. I think we have to narrow down at exactly what temp the "cold boot bug" takes place. I'm thinking that @ < 19/20C Ambient and no cold boot. Anything above seems to be ok.
FWIW, I'm running the 1.4 BIOS and I get the cold boot issue.

As Marc said, your CPU is the restriction here. The integrated memory controller (IMC) on c2 revision cpus' is limited to 1334 MHz and the C3's seem to be 1600. Although, with the right amount of tweaking and some good ram, you should be able to extract more than that out of them. If anything you'll be able to run at some REALLY tight timings, which gives as much of a performance boost as higher frequency (to a point of course).

MastiffMan, I'm running the 1.0 revision board, 1.4 BIOS. Next time I cold boot I'll be sure to check ambient temp before I do so.

Here's a pic of my board, you can clearly see the rev.1.0.

Cool, let us know! I have the Big Typhoon also! Did it come with the proper Mounting for AM3?

Just want to clear a couple things up. No Offense Black...

AMD Socket AM3 Memory "Standard":
The memory "Standard" for the AM3 Socket, regardless of if it's an AthlonII, "C2" or "C3" PhenomII and I believe the Semprons as well is 1333Mhz DDR3 Ram. That's the "Standard" That doens't mean that you "Can't" run anything higher. You can. I had an PII x4 810 C2 that took my ram stable to as high as 1786mhz. 4Gb at that. Really, the Wafer Cut Number (9xxxx) will determine how well the CPUNB will OC and handle Ram freq.

The difference between the C2 and C3 revision PhenomII's is that the C2 had a very difficult time running all 4 Dimm Slots populated at once. So the Main improvement for the C3 PhenomII's was a stronger IMC, enabling it to For sure handle all 4 dimm slots populated at once without a hitch. now with this improvement came Better OCing of the CPUNB itself in the means of requiring less volts to run the same OC, 2 or 4 dimm slot setups. That just comes with the territory of hacing a better IMC. one willnotice as well that the closer the Wafer Cut number is to "90001" the better the CPUNB (IMC) will clock bweing that 90001 is the center of the wafer. The further out from the center that a chip is Cut, the more it leaks voltage, increasing het, lowering the potential of a good OC at lower volts...

Cold Boot "Bug":
This term is referring to the issue that previous CPU's had when under the extreme cold temps of Ln2 and Lhe. The processor wouldn't boot because of how low it's temp were... Yes that was a CPU issue. I believe on the A64's. under extreme temps (Can't remember how low the temps started to show the "Cold Bug" -45 or -50) the silicon-on-insulator substrate properties would change to the point of lowering the performance of the transistors.

The issue that we have here is what we believe to be related to coding of the BIOS architecture, related to CPUNB multi's higher than x13. My guess is because the "standard Hypertransport Max Multi is x13.... So I don't think that it has anything to do with the chip having a cold bug because it doesn't. Early PhenomII's were taken past -240 and OCed...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Looks like v1.0 is having this issue where as v1.1 is not. I wonder what else they improved/changed. O wait I see a new button on the board that says 5.0ghz. I......must...........hit.........button!

Either way, You can still pull the multi down to x13 on th newer BIOS and OC the HTRClk to cold boot way above 2600Mhz if needed. OR use BIOS 1.5b1 and set the CPUNB multi x14 and only have to IC the HTRClk a little to geth that high Freq cold boot that we all so desire!


----------



## ToxicAdam

How far can you push AMD 955 on stock voltage? Is 3.6Ghz too much?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Cool, let us know! I have the Big Typhoon also! Did it come with the proper Mounting for AM3?

Just want to clear a couple things up. No Offense Black...

AMD Socket AM3 Memory "Standard":
The memory "Standard" for the AM3 Socket, regardless of if it's an AthlonII, "C2" or "C3" PhenomII and I believe the Semprons as well is 1333Mhz DDR3 Ram. That's the "Standard" That doens't mean that you "Can't" run anything higher. You can. I had an PII x4 810 C2 that took my ram stable to as high as 1786mhz. 4Gb at that. Really, the Wafer Cut Number (9xxxx) will determine how well the CPUNB will OC and handle Ram freq.


 Actually, there seems to be conflicting information on AMD's site. I always look at the technical documants because I believe that they were written by AMD engineers rather than PR spokes people.

Quote:



• Integrated Memory Controller
• AMD Memory Optimizer Technology
• Low-latency, high-bandwidth
• Adaptive Prefetching Support
• ECC checking with double-bit detect and single-bit correct
• Supports up to four unbuffered DIMMs
• Package AM2r2
• 144-bit DDR2 SDRAM controller operating at frequencies up to 533 MHz
• Package AM3
• 144-bit DDR3 SDRAM controller operating at frequencies up to *667 MHz*


 EDIT:

Regarding the Big Typhoon mounting, there are 2 different kits that I know of.

This kit, which will not work. Notice the topmost bracket set is missing 4 eyelets that you can see on mine



















PS: If you do decide to mount it, DO NOT stick the backplate to the board. Made that mistake on a 939 board of mine. Never again. Had to cut it off.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


How far can you push AMD 955 on stock voltage? Is 3.6Ghz too much?


 Nah, 3.8Ghz EASY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Actually, there seems to be conflicting information on AMD's site. I always look at the technical documants because I believe that they were written by AMD engineers rather than PR spokes people.


Nothing came up!

What do you mean by "conflicting info"? For what? The PhenomII's Memeory standard?

What is conflicting about this statement? 667+667 =1333Mhz DDR3 Ram.

Quote:



Package AM3
• 144-bit DDR3 SDRAM controller operating at frequencies up to 667 MHz


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nah, 3.8Ghz EASY!

Nothing came up!

What do you mean by "conflicting info"? For what? The PhenomII's Memeory standard?

What is conflicting about this statement?


Here's the direct link: http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_...S_3.04_PUB.pdf

Well, not to split hairs or anything, but according to the tech document it supports DDR3 SD @ 667. So dual data rate would be 1334 not 1333. The PR stuff that is found on their site sometimes differs from their tech documents.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Here's the direct link: http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_...S_3.04_PUB.pdf

Well, not to split hairs or anything, but accorind to the tech document it supports DDR3 SD @ 667. So dual data rate would be 1334 not 1333. The PR stuff that is found on their site sometimes differs from their tech documents.


 LOL----No, they round it off. Tell me this... Have you EVER seen any MFR sell Memory Rated at Speeds 1334mhz? I haven't...









For DDR3 There are 1066, 1333, 1600, 1800, 1866, 2000 & 2133. This is what you said that i was referring to anyhow....

Quote:



The integrated memory controller *(IMC) on c2 revision cpus' is limited to 1334 MHz *and the *C3's seem to be 1600*


 They BOTH "Officially" Support a "Max" of 1333mhz.

Quote:



PS: If you do decide to mount it, DO NOT stick the backplate to the board. Made that mistake on a 939 board of mine. Never again. Had to cut it off.


 I use an Apogee GT on mine...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL----No, they round it off. Tell me this... Have you EVER seen any MFR sell Memory Rated at Speeds 1334mhz? I haven't...










 It's not that they sell anything of the sort, which they obviously don't; rather, that is what the integrated memory controller supports according to AMD. They probably did that due to reference clock(FSB) fluctuation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


They BOTH "Officially" Support a "Max" of 1333mhz.


 My mistake on the C3, I thought it supported higher frequencies.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
It's not that they sell anything of the sort, which they obviosuly don't; rather, that is what the integrated memory controller supports according to AMD. They probably did that due to reference clock(FSB) fluctuation.

My mistake on the C3, I thought it supported higher frequencies.









- It's all good bud. Sorry if I seemed a bit crabby about it all. I'm just anal about that stuff.

I do agree with you that the C3's can handle ram much better than the C2's, well in most cases...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
How far can you push AMD 955 on stock voltage? Is 3.6Ghz too much?

can do 3.7 on stock voltage just upping the multiplier.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
can do 3.7 on stock voltage just upping the multiplier.

3.8ghz with x19 multi for sure...


----------



## Kokin

Hey guys, I tried out the new 1.9 official BIOS and now I can cold boot past 2600mhz for both NB-CPU and HT-Link speed. Here is my pic:










This is using 1.43V on the NB-CPU voltage, 1.42V on the NorthBridge voltage, and 1.30V on the HT-Link Speed voltage. I haven't had a big chance to lower voltages or see if I can increase the speed, but anything past this point by increasing the FSB does not POST. I can only go up to 347FSB x11.5, but I need speeds lower than 2.6ghz NB-CPU/HT-Link. I'll update in the next few days when I get more time to tweak.

CPU-Z validates it as well: 

Edit: Fixed voltages to current settings.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Hey guys, I tried out the new 1.9 official BIOS and now I can cold boot past 2600mhz for both NB-CPU and HT-Link speed. Here is my pic:










This is using 1.40V on the NB-CPU voltage, 1.42V on the NorthBridge voltage, and 1.35V on the HT-Link Speed voltage. I haven't had a big chance to lower voltages or see if I can increase the speed, but anything past this point by increasing the FSB does not POST. I can only go up to 347FSB x11.5, but I need speeds lower than 2.6ghz NB-CPU/HT-Link. I'll update in the next few days when I get more time to tweak.

CPU-Z validates it as well: 

Nice OC!
Are you using the "Multi-Step OC Booster" option in the Cell Menu to get this to post @ 344Mhz HTRClk?


----------



## Kokin

Nah, I never bothered with it. All my settings were done manually in the BIOS.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Nah, I never bothered with it. All my settings were done manually in the BIOS.

So you're trying to tell me that this board will boot past 321Mhz Without the Use the Multistep OC Booster? I don't know about that....









Have you tried comparing benchmarks between Multiplier OCing versus HTRef Clk OCing? Are there any differences?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So you're trying to tell me that this board will boot past 321Mhz Without the Use the Multistep OC Booster? I don't know about that....









Have you tried comparing benchmarks between Multiplier OCing versus HTRef Clk OCing? Are there any differences?

Yes sir. I have only tried going for the highest FSB/HTRef, a few weeks ago and that was with the official 1.7 and 1.8 BIOS. A friend of mine in another forum was able to duplicate my settings and was able to boot up to 348 using the Asus Crosshair III Formula mobo.

As for benchmarks, I get 13k for my CPU in Vantage when it reaches near the 4.0 mark, regardless of Multiplier OCing or FSB/HTRef+lowered Multi OCing.

I can't really attest to this, but when playing Assassin's Creed, battles would seem in a faster pace than normal when I do a FSB/HTRef OC instead of a Multiplier OC. By faster, I mean the physics and AI of the enemies seem to have increased. Again, it's probably all in my head, but when I countered enemy attacks, the movement was very quick, instead of smooth and slow.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
can do 3.7 on stock voltage just upping the multiplier.

What would be the safest with cool and quiet enable? Doesn't the motherboard disable it at 3.8ghz?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Yes sir. I have only tried going for the highest FSB/HTRef, a few weeks ago and that was with the official 1.7 and 1.8 BIOS. A friend of mine in another forum was able to duplicate my settings and was able to boot up to 348 using the Asus Crosshair III Formula mobo.

As for benchmarks, I get 13k for my CPU in Vantage when it reaches near the 4.0 mark, regardless of Multiplier OCing or FSB/HTRef+lowered Multi OCing.

I can't really attest to this, but when playing Assassin's Creed, battles would seem in a faster pace than normal when I do a FSB/HTRef OC instead of a Multiplier OC. By faster, I mean the physics and AI of the enemies seem to have increased. Again, it's probably all in my head, but when I countered enemy attacks, the movement was very quick, instead of smooth and slow.

THAT is very interesting! I've been trying to get an answer like this out of some "others" (You know who you are ;o)) being that FSB isn't a factor anymore while OCing... It's a HTRefClk and it doesn't work like the FSB anymore. The HT Link is closer to the FSB idea, IIRC.

So in 3D Benchies, you say that the Scores are the Same or Similar? Or it's hard to get the same number ebing that the Freq aren't exactly the same due to ratio limits.

I wonder why there are only the 4 Ram Straps on this board...


----------



## NCspecV81

dude the 3mb picture was intense. Size that puppy down.


----------



## Markisa

Hey, can anyone attest to the Scythe Mugen 2 fitting on this motherboard? I want to buy one when it comes into stock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Mugen%20scythe On Newegg, its the cheapest price I've seen for it on the internetz and the Egg is reliable so I'm waiting for it to come into stock (hint hint: if anyone can find it for cheaper at a reputable site new, that'd be sweet) So yeah, just wondering if anyone knows if this will fit on the motherboard? I'm quite sure if I unscrew the bowl thingie setting up airflow on my stock cpu fan on my case that it will fit in my pretty big case.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
Hey, can anyone attest to the Scythe Mugen 2 fitting on this motherboard? I want to buy one when it comes into stock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Mugen%20scythe On Newegg, its the cheapest price I've seen for it on the internetz and the Egg is reliable so I'm waiting for it to come into stock (hint hint: if anyone can find it for cheaper at a reputable site new, that'd be sweet) So yeah, just wondering if anyone knows if this will fit on the motherboard? I'm quite sure if I unscrew the bowl thingie setting up airflow on my stock cpu fan on my case that it will fit in my pretty big case.

I have a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme and it fit with an inch+ by the RAM slots and also on the NB HS...The Tuniq has the same build as the Mugen at least IMO

Size:


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm lapping my 955 and jesus jiminey cricket is this thing unflat as haities!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
THAT is very interesting! I've been trying to get an answer like this out of some "others" (You know who you are ;o)) being that FSB isn't a factor anymore while OCing... It's a HTRefClk and it doesn't work like the FSB anymore. The HT Link is closer to the FSB idea, IIRC.

AFAIK, the reference clock (not ht ref clock







) has never been like the FSB as AMD CPUs', since I've been messing with them (socket 754/939), have always had an integrated memory controller. Where as the memory controller on the older intels was part of the board.
The ref clock is a set point for all of the components (PCI, PCIe, HTlink, etc.) to time themselves to, that's why it's not HTrefClock but simply ref clock. It is the exact same thing as the base clock on the new i series intel CPUs'.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I'm lapping my 955 and jesus jiminey cricket is this thing unflat as haities!

Every AMD cpu I have lapped has been concave. I need to figure out a more efficient way of lapping. Every time I do it, it takes for freaking ever to get the thing done.


----------



## mduclow

I lapped my 965 a couple weeks back, and it was so bowl shaped, I stopped after 1hr and ate chips and salsa out of it!









Seriously, though, it was majorly cupped, concave, whatever you want to call it. I had about 3mm~ of copper showing all around the edges, yet could still read the writing in the center of the chip! No kidding!

Every time I tried to pull the water block off of it, it would form a suction and pull the chip with it right out of the board. I was always so freakin' scared I would hurt the chip!

Oh, and the really odd thing.... it doesn't seem to have helped the temps at all, maybe 1 or 2*, maybe.

Marc


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah I've sanded forever on this cpu and it seems it's still unflat. I'm gonna go at it with some 120 grit a little longer


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
AFAIK, *the reference clock (not ht ref clock







)* has never been like the FSB as AMD CPUs', since I've been messing with them (socket 754/939), have always had an integrated memory controller. Where as the memory controller on the older intels was part of the board.
The ref clock is a set point for all of the components (PCI, PCIe, HTlink, etc.) to time themselves to, *that's why it's not HTrefClock but simply ref clock*. It is the exact same thing as the base clock on the new i series intel CPUs'.

Every AMD cpu I have lapped has been concave. I need to figure out a more efficient way of lapping. Every time I do it, it takes for freaking ever to get the thing done.

Got some links for ya.... Look Directly at Page #17 in number 2.

1. AMD Official website
2. AMD Dragon Performance Tuning Guide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I lapped my 965 a couple weeks back, and it was so bowl shaped, I stopped after 1hr and *ate chips and salsa out of it*!









Seriously, though, it was majorly cupped, concave, whatever you want to call it. I had about 3mm~ of copper showing all around the edges, yet could still read the writing in the center of the chip! No kidding!

Every time I tried to pull the water block off of it, it would form a suction and pull the chip with it right out of the board. I was always so freakin' scared I would hurt the chip!

Oh, and the really odd thing.... it doesn't seem to have helped the temps at all, maybe 1 or 2*, maybe.

Marc

GOOD ONE Marc!!! Aren't most Aftermarket heatsinks convex to match the concave shape of the IHS's on the CPU's? Maybe that's why it didn't really do much for the temps... Just made a larger gap around the outside edge maybe. IDK.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yeah I've sanded forever on this cpu and it seems it's still unflat. I'm gonna go at it with some 120 grit a little longer

Dude, just use a DA sander! That will go much faster! LOL


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Dude, just use a DA sander! That will go much faster! LOL


I got impatient so I delidded it.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I got impatient so I delidded it.


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
pics or it didn't happen.

It was the 90053 cut one. But my 90164 overclocks better.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
pics or it didn't happen.

Oh, I bet he did!









EDIT: NICE!!!! Looks like you got the lid flat? You didn't hit the top of the chip to, did you?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yeah I've sanded forever on this cpu and it seems it's still unflat. I'm gonna go at it with some 120 grit a little longer

I started with 60 grit on my 720.







Still took for freakin ever. :swearing:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Got some links for ya.... Look Directly at Page #17 in number 2.

1. AMD Official website
2. AMD Dragon Performance Tuning Guide

I swear, that *poop* changes every 6 months. Last time I looked for the answer on that, I could find no definitive information regarding it one way or another. Thanks, for those links.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I got impatient so I delidded it.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
I started with 60 grit on my 720.







Still took for freakin ever. :swearing:

I swear, that *poop* *changes every 6 months*. Last time I looked for the answer on that, I could find no definitive information regarding it one way or another. Thanks, for those links.


















Hey,

OJ called, he wants his philosophy back!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
It was the 90053 cut one. But my 90164 overclocks better.










Wow!

Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Wow!

Mine should be here tomorrow.

Nice! Make sure to snap a shot of the HS pre-install and post the Digits!









Just an interesting run here. P95 Blend stable for 8+hours now... May have to let her run overnight... It really seems like things are more stable with HTlink matched to the CPUNB like Wonka was implying before.... Just trying to work things up. One thing that I noticed with a high HTLink was that uploading pics seems quicker and that I don't bog down when priming in blend mode... Just very interesting. Stability is there and I've only adjusted the CPUNB, DRam and HT Link Voltages..... along with the HTRC....










Quote:

It was the 90053 cut one. But my 90164 overclocks better
.

Wonka, weren't those both 0945MPMW's?

EDIT: Just Ran 12hours and still going. I even played BF2142 on Full Settings for the last hour Running between 75-95fps..... Not bad so far.... NB Chipset temps are up though. I'm sure that from the combo of BF2142 ad Prime95 Blend!? Gotta give props to Wonka for recommending this chip!


----------



## antuk15

RAID support for this board sucks!!

Windows 7 doesn't have built in RAID drivers and the drivers provided on the boards driver disk and on MSI's website won't work as stupid Windows 7 won't use the drivers as they need to be digitally signed
















So I'm having to use 32bit RAID drivers on a 64bit OS


----------



## moorhen2

Latest bios now available,official support for DDR3 1800,and a NB fix,not to sure what the NB fix has done though,only just recieved the bios,still testing.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Latest bios now available,official support for DDR3 1800,and a NB fix,not to sure what the NB fix has done though,only just recieved the bios,still testing.










wow a new bios, be sure to share the NB fix with us, hope it fixes the stupidly high NB temps people are getting with this board! btw where did you get the beta update from?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice! Make sure to snap a shot of the HS pre-install and post the Digits!









Just an interesting run here. P95 Blend stable for 8+hours now... May have to let her run overnight... It really seems like things are more stable with HTlink matched to the CPUNB like Wonka was implying before.... Just trying to work things up. One thing that I noticed with a high HTLink was that uploading pics seems quicker and that I don't bog down when priming in blend mode... Just very interesting. Stability is there and I've only adjusted the CPUNB, DRam and HT Link Voltages..... along with the HTRC....










.

Wonka, weren't those both 0945MPMW's?

EDIT: Just Ran 12hours and still going. I even played BF2142 on Full Settings for the last hour Running between 75-95fps..... Not bad so far.... NB Chipset temps are up though. I'm sure that from the combo of BF2142 ad Prime95 Blend!? Gotta give props to Wonka for recommending this chip!










Mastiff,
You are killing me. I start reading your posts and look at your screen shots and you are only at 3.8ghz. Man put that bad boy up to 4.2ghz and make it rain!









Side note: I have been keeping cpu-nb, nb and ht link voltages the same and it really helped out with getting nb clocked higher, also that is how I am able to cold boot with 14x multi on nb. 3.0ghz is a bit tricker but I am saving my effort for the 955.

Edit: Ran 3dmark06 last night as a test to see what I am getting with the new cards.










My highest ever. I have gotten 6101 cpu points before with the nb OCed to 3.0ghz but that was only the cpu test.

Moar results to come with the 955 c3.


----------



## moorhen2

Still testing the new bios,NB idle temp has dropped from 47c-40c,just looking into the CPU-NB x14 issue,will post my findings later.Link for bios below.

http://uploaded.to/file/x3rakm


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Still testing the new bios,NB idle temp has dropped from 47c-40c,just looking into the CPU-NB x14 issue,will post my findings later.Link for bios below.

http://uploaded.to/file/x3rakm










ok got the new bios installed, will test it overnight and see what she comes up with


----------



## moorhen2

Well no fix for the NB x14 problem some of us have,







,so what is the point of giving the board DDR3 1800 compatability when the IMC cant handle it most of the time,as i sit scratching my head,lol!!!!


----------



## antuk15

What's this NB problem I'm hearing about?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
What's this NB problem I'm hearing about?

A few of us on here have been having problems starting our pc's with the CPU-NB multi at x14,,ie cold booting.But then again,not all GD70 users are having this problem.


----------



## BlackOmega

Moorhen2, I don't think it has to do with the multiplier so much, rather ambient temps seem to make it crash or freeze. My CPU-NB is @ 13x and my rig freezes on cold boots.

The ambient temps I'm referring to are around the 15C-20C range. Below that it boots fine and above it boots fine.

Next time I cold boot (when I'm not using my rig as a space heater), I'll be sure to jot down my ambient temp.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey, I wanna invite everyone to check out my worklog, link in sig. Sub and watch as I put it together over the next couple weeks. Some really cool things poppin.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Moorhen2, I don't think it has to do with the multiplier so much, rather ambient temps seem to make it crash or freeze. My CPU-NB is @ 13x and my rig freezes on cold boots.

The ambient temps I'm referring to are around the 15C-20C range. Below that it boots fine and above it boots fine.

Next time I cold boot (when I'm not using my rig as a space heater), I'll be sure to jot down my ambient temp.

Thanks mate,be interesting to see what you come up with,ambient temps wise.It's not so much a problem,more of a pain in the a##,lol!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Mastiff,
You are killing me. I start reading your posts and look at your screen shots and you are only at 3.8ghz. Man put that bad boy up to 4.2ghz and make it rain!









Side note: I have been keeping cpu-nb, nb and ht link voltages the same and it really helped out with getting nb clocked higher, also that is how I am able to cold boot with 14x multi on nb. 3.0ghz is a bit tricker but I am saving my effort for the 955.

Edit: Ran 3dmark06 last night as a test to see what I am getting with the new cards.

My highest ever. I have gotten 6101 cpu points before with the nb OCed to 3.0ghz but that was only the cpu test.

Moar results to come with the 955 c3.

Hey,

Rome wasn't built in a day my friend... Test and tune buddy!









You have a link for those BIOS? Gsk3rd, if it were ambient temp related do you think that it would affect lower multi's as well or basically anything above 2000Mhz CPUNB?







cause frankly I've had my ambients above 20*C and it's still the same issue.... I don't have phase and will not take mine outside again.... No slushies here...









P.S. 1hour until I pass the 24hour Prime95 Blend stable. this is my first time attempting 24hours on this system. I wanted to make sure that it was stable @:

CPU 3.8Ghz
CPUNB 3Ghz
HTLink 3Ghz
Ram 1540 CL6-6-6-18-24-1T

Before I move up again...


----------



## BlackOmega

Well this is getting more bizarre as we go. Mine seems to be affected by temps, some are affected by frequency and some others are affected by voltage. wth?


----------



## gsk3rd

New Chip numbers............anything look a little odd.


----------



## moorhen2

Are you reffering to the last 5 digits on the bottom line,ie 00###,some people say these 5 digits refer to the waffer cut,i am not so sure,if you look at the 13 digit code on the third line,they corispond with the SN on the top edge of the cpu box,just my opinion though,lol!!!

Nice chip,first week in january 2010,hope it's a good one,mine arrives tomorow morning.


----------



## BlackOmega

I think the first digit of the of the last 5 numbers after the A corresponds to the year.

A9####= 2009; A0####=2010.


----------



## ezgonzo

im now not too sure that temps are the coarse or even part of the coarse, as some may know im running phase and didnt appear to suffer from the cold boot issue until i reached above 0c, but that might not be the case after all,
as i shut my bench rig off last night and then tryed booting it up after work this evening and guess what no boot just hanged on msi screen so i restarted and all was fine, so i think its still something to do with the bios code.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


im now not too sure that temps are the coarse or even part of the coarse, as some may know im running phase and didnt appear to suffer from the cold boot issue until i reached above 0c, but that might not be the case after all,
as i shut my bench rig off last night and then tryed booting it up after work this evening and guess what no boot just hanged on msi screen so i restarted and all was fine, so i think its still something to do with the bios code.



What?














That's one long run on sentence......


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


im now not too sure that temps are the coarse or even part of the coarse, as some may know im running phase and didnt appear to suffer from the cold boot issue until i reached above 0c, but that might not be the case after all,
as i shut my bench rig off last night and then tryed booting it up after work this evening and guess what no boot just hanged on msi screen so i restarted and all was fine, so i think its still something to do with the bios code.












I guess I don't see how poor BIOS coding would cause such a strange booting issue.

Here is what mine does:
Initial (cold) boot: POSTs fine, RAID selfcheck: OK, boots to windows ok, once I'm at desktop and start-up programs are loading up; it freezes. 
Press reset button, everything is ok. Can leave the rig on literally for a week and no problems.

Gonzo, I don't know if you saw my earlier post where I mentioned my old DFi CFX3200DR mobo (socket 939); it has the exact same issue as my GD70. Only difference is that it does it _every_ cold boot, not just sometimes.

It is a known issue with the CFX3200DR that there are some screwed up traces going to the SB (ULi chipset). But in the same right, it seems as though something in the SB needs to heat up and then it works just fine.

Perhaps, it has something to do with our SB's?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I think the first digit of the of the last 5 numbers after the A corresponds to the year.

A9####= 2009; A0####=2010.


 Good point that seem logical in my mind too. Wafer Cut 655.... Out of a possible 9000 (comparing the wafer to the chip demensions) the really should all be decent chips below 01000.... I wonder if they plan on releasing a 3rd revision (or would be classified as a second considering C2 was the first relase of the AM3 PII's...)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


im now not too sure that temps are the coarse or even part of the coarse, as some may know im running phase and didnt appear to suffer from the cold boot issue until i reached above 0c, but that might not be the case after all,
as i shut my bench rig off last night and then tryed booting it up after work this evening and guess what no boot just hanged on msi screen so i restarted and all was fine, so i think its still something to do with the bios code.


 @gsk3rd,

Did you say that you had a 1.1 board? or am I mistaken? I thought that someone said that they did... I know that Wonka, may be getting one... Hopefully for him.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


im now not too sure that temps are the coarse or even part of the coarse, as some may know im running phase and didnt appear to suffer from the cold boot issue until i reached above 0c, but that might not be the case after all,
as i shut my bench rig off last night and then tryed booting it up after work this evening and guess what no boot just hanged on msi screen so i restarted and all was fine, so i think its still something to do with the bios code.


The plot thickens,lol!!,i have got the latest bios,1.10b2,and that has made no difference to the problem,so it's still a mystery to me.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I think the first digit of the of the last 5 numbers after the A corresponds to the year.

A9####= 2009; A0####=2010.


Well that would make it the year 00,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well that would make it the year 00,










 Nah, IMO it's kind of like the Odometer in a car. At least an Analog Odometer...

The old ones would hit 99999 and then flip over to 00001....


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well that would make it the year 00,











Sorry didn't mean to confuse ya. I'll try to clarify; mind you, this is only an assumption on my part.

The first digit after the A corresponds to the last digit of the year it was produced in. Kind of like the DOT numbers on tires (on pre 2000 model tires anyway).


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nah, IMO it's kind of like the Odometer in a car. At least an Analog Odometer...

The old ones would hit 99999 and then flip over to 00001....


Well thats confusing,why cant they use the same thing as the batches,ie his batch number or manufacturing number is 1001,=year 2010,and week 01 which is first week of january,confusing or what,LOL!!!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


@gsk3rd,

Did you say that you had a 1.1 board? or am I mistaken? I thought that someone said that they did... I know that Wonka, may be getting one... Hopefully for him.


Yea I have a 1.1 and so does spec aka wonka.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nah, IMO it's kind of like the Odometer in a car. At least an Analog Odometer...

The old ones would hit 99999 and then flip over to 00001....



that means that mine has reset. Mine is 00655.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*











I guess I don't see how poor BIOS coding would cause such a strange booting issue.

Here is what mine does:
Initial (cold) boot: POSTs fine, RAID selfcheck: OK, boots to windows ok, once I'm at desktop and start-up programs are loading up; it freezes. 
Press reset button, everything is ok. Can leave the rig on literally for a week and no problems.

Gonzo, I don't know if you saw my earlier post where I mentioned my old DFi CFX3200DR mobo (socket 939); it has the exact same issue as my GD70. Only difference is that it does it _every_ cold boot, not just sometimes.

It is a known issue with the CFX3200DR that there are some screwed up traces going to the SB (ULi chipset). But in the same right, it seems as though something in the SB needs to heat up and then it works just fine.

Perhaps, it has something to do with our SB's?


 BIOS coding has Everything to do with it. If it were hardware related it would be like the DFI board that you had and be consistent with it's issue. Plus the fact that a few can actually boot into the OS with x14 multi onthe CPUNB for 2800 with Diff. BIOS. in my mind I couldn't imagine it being anything else.

Remember what BIOS stands for, Basic Input Output System....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Yea I have a 1.1 and so does spec aka wonka.

that means that mine has reset. Mine is 00655.


 Well the year has reset but yes you are in the right ballpark with that... Good job!









P.S. just past 24 hours of Prime95 Blend. So don't worry gsk3td I'm working my way up to that, man!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


BIOS coding has Everything to do with it. If it were hardware related it would be like the DFI board that you had and be consistent with it's issue. Plus the fact that a few can actually boot into the OS with x14 multi onthe CPUNB for 2800 with Diff. BIOS. in my mind I couldn't imagine it being anything else.

Remember what BIOS stands for, Basic Input Output System....


 I suppose if the BIOS re-routes the way the power is routed to certain components then it could have a lot to do with it.

And remember, I have the issue with a 13x multiplier. So it's not specific to 14x, unless that has to do with quads.


----------



## moorhen2

gsk3rd,your board is a revision 1.1,dont tell me i will have to buy another GD70,that will be three i'll have,LOL.This forum is starting to cost me money,lol!!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


gsk3rd,your board is a revision 1.1,dont tell me i will have to buy another GD70,that will be three i'll have,LOL.This forum is starting to cost me money,lol!!










 It's cheaper than cars.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
I suppose if the BIOS re-routes the way the power is routed to certain components then it could have a lot to do with it.

And remember, I have the issue with a 13x multiplier. So it's not specific to 14x, unless that has to do with quads.

It's cheaper than cars.

You can't ever boot with the CPUNB set to x13? Doesn't matter if you raise the CPUNB volts?

Cars... That's for sure... I would have to think about the comparison of fun though....


----------



## Rockr69

I have a 1.1 and cars. The money flies out my wallet like a pilot ejection seat. Is there anyone working with the 550 in this forum or all you guys running the 955-965s?


----------



## moorhen2

Not too sure if anyone on here is on the 550,but i am looking into trying the new x2 555 c3,see what i meen,more money,LOL


----------



## ezgonzo

has anyone else had problems with there usb's not working after a restart.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Not too sure if anyone on here is on the 550,but i am looking into trying the new x2 555 c3,see what i meen,more money,LOL










as far as I know, they are mostly 955 and 965. But please bring on the 550 or 555 as we would love to learn and hear about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


has anyone else had problems with there usb's not working after a restart.


Nope.


----------



## Fluffy the Cat

Let me start by saying that my owner Mr. Squinty is horribly computer challenged. Mr. Squinty got a wild hair last Sunday and brought home an MSI790fx-gd70, AMD965 processor, two 2gig sticks of Kingston 1333mh ddr3 ram. Squinty added two AMD 5770â€™s in crossfire. He put it all in an Antec skeleton case with 700w power supply, 500 gig hard drive and a DVD burner.
Squinty was amazed when he hit the power button and the thing actually worked. The 1st thing Squinty did was open the bios screen and changed the multiplier from 17 to 18. Squinty downloaded CUPID from the web and looked at the memory frequency, and its 666mh. Squinty seems to think it should read 1333 instead. Is this correct and if so what does Squinty need to do to get the memory frequency to 1333?
Before you scold a cat with the â€œuse the search buttonâ€ response, Squinty did and didnâ€™t find any help. 
Squintyâ€™s main goal in life is to play games on this computer.
Thank you. 
Fluffy


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fluffy the Cat*


Let me start by saying that my owner Mr. Squinty is horribly computer challenged. Mr. Squinty got a wild hair last Sunday and brought home an MSI790fx-gd70, AMD965 processor, two 2gig sticks of Kingston 1333mh ddr3 ram. Squinty added two AMD 5770's in crossfire. He put it all in an Antec skeleton case with 700w power supply, 500 gig hard drive and a DVD burner.
Squinty was amazed when he hit the power button and the thing actually worked. The 1st thing Squinty did was open the bios screen and changed the multiplier from 17 to 18. Squinty downloaded CUPID from the web and looked at the memory frequency, and its 666mh. Squinty seems to think it should read 1333 instead. Is this correct and if so what does Squinty need to do to get the memory frequency to 1333?
Before you scold a cat with the "use the search button" response, Squinty did and didn't find any help. 
Squinty's main goal in life is to play games on this computer.
Thank you. 
Fluffy



OK I am going to try to overlook quite a bit here and hope you are not a troll. If you are the a fore mentioned troll please find another bridge to inhabit.

Now getting on to your question, cpu-z is going to read the DDR mem frequency. like so.








notice how it says 800 MHZ. That is my DDR speed. my "real" speed is 1600 but that is just the way cpu-z reads.

So, yes he is running 1333 memory speeds correctly.

BTW to those not new to this club that is and OLD screen shot.


----------



## Fluffy the Cat

Thank you,
I can assure you that I'm not a troll. I am looking for the best way to improve gaming performance.
Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fluffy the Cat* 
Let me start by saying that my owner Mr. Squinty is horribly computer challenged. Mr. Squinty got a wild hair last Sunday and brought home an MSI790fx-gd70, AMD965 processor, two 2gig sticks of Kingston 1333mh ddr3 ram. Squinty added two AMD 5770â€™s in crossfire. He put it all in an Antec skeleton case with 700w power supply, 500 gig hard drive and a DVD burner.
Squinty was amazed when he hit the power button and the thing actually worked. The 1st thing Squinty did was open the bios screen and changed the multiplier from 17 to 18. Squinty downloaded CUPID from the web and looked at the memory frequency, and its 666mh. Squinty seems to think it should read 1333 instead. Is this correct and if so what does Squinty need to do to get the memory frequency to 1333?
Before you scold a cat with the â€œuse the search buttonâ€ response, Squinty did and didnâ€™t find any help.
Squintyâ€™s main goal in life is to play games on this computer.
Thank you.
Fluffy

Genius! Rep+


----------



## NCspecV81

Got my new ram in today =o)


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Got my new ram in today =o)










***...how much was that ram??


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Genius! Rep+
























seriously this is what you give rep for ?????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Got my new ram in today =o)










Light her up!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
***...how much was that ram??

$200 a stick.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Not too sure if anyone on here is on the 550,but i am looking into trying the new x2 555 c3,see what i meen,more money,LOL










 LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


has anyone else had problems with there usb's not working after a restart.


 ON accasion with older BIOS not anymore... But normally it was from an unstable OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


$200 a stick.


 Are those low volt? If so what Voltage are you using? Or is that the "Top Secret" file.....


----------



## antuk15

Trying to push a little more

What voltages should I be looking at for :

CPU-NB at ~2600Mhz?
Nb - ?
SB?

Any other important voltages that need to be increased?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL

ON accasion with older BIOS not anymore... But normally it was from an unstable OC.

Are those low volt? If so what Voltage are you using? Or is that the "Top Secret" file.....










1.65v - @ cas6 with 1.5v @ 1600mhz right now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


seriously this is what you give rep for ?????

Light her up!


Seriously, yes! Why is everyone so serious. The noobs (me included) try to get info, try to be light hearted and fun about this and some of you old timers start kicking us in the nuts! Lighten up Francis and go back to your overclock.

Sorry to everyone else if this post offends anyone, but come on! How are us noobs supposed to learn anything if at first we're shrugged off by some of the more experienced members who feel it's their goal in life to shut us down or make us fell stupid or ashamed of trying to welcome a newcomer. Jeesh! Maybe I'll just stay in my Scout club where everyone is friendly.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


You can't ever boot with the CPUNB set to x13? Doesn't matter if you raise the CPUNB volts?

Cars... That's for sure... I would have to think about the comparison of fun though....










 No, I always boot just fine; even all the way up to 2740. It's just at certain ambient temps, seems to be the upper teens, it freezes up when I get to windows and the startup programs are loading.

As for fun factor, well...... that's all subjective. I used to think cars were the most fun I could have with my clothes on; since I've had kids, however, I don't drive fast anymore. So now overclocking is my new vice.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I have a 1.1 and cars. The *money flies out my wallet like a pilot ejection seat*. Is there anyone working with the 550 in this forum or all you guys running the 955-965s?










Nice. Cars are definitely WAY more expensive to play with than computers, that's for sure.

BTW, I'm running a 720







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fluffy the Cat*


Let me start by saying that my owner Mr. Squinty is horribly computer challenged. Mr. Squinty got a wild hair last Sunday and brought home an MSI790fx-gd70, AMD965 processor, two 2gig sticks of Kingston 1333mh ddr3 ram. Squinty added two AMD 5770's in crossfire. He put it all in an Antec skeleton case with 700w power supply, 500 gig hard drive and a DVD burner.
Squinty was amazed when he hit the power button and the thing actually worked. The 1st thing Squinty did was open the bios screen and changed the multiplier from 17 to 18. Squinty downloaded CUPID from the web and looked at the memory frequency, and its 666mh. Squinty seems to think it should read 1333 instead. Is this correct and if so what does Squinty need to do to get the memory frequency to 1333?
Before you scold a cat with the "use the search button" response, Squinty did and didn't find any help. 
Squinty's main goal in life is to play games on this computer.
Thank you. 
Fluffy


 CPUz shows what the RAM runs @ SDRAM speeds; but, since it's dual data rate, you need to double what it shows. So technically it would be 1332 MHz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Trying to push a little more

What voltages should I be looking at for :

CPU-NB at ~2600Mhz?
Nb - ?
SB?

Any other important voltages that need to be increased?


 CPU-NB: 1.4v, NB (if at stock ref clock): auto, SB: auto.

Also be sure that your RAM is set to the appropriate voltage, and you'll most likely need to mess with your timings to get it stable, depending on RAM frequency.

NCspec: Very nice RAM, first CAS5 I've seen on AMD.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


1.65v - @ cas6 with 1.5v @ 1600mhz right now.


If there 1.65v how are you running 1.5 @ CL6? Must be the cold temps huh?

I've hit CL5 @ 1333 before but it just seemed like it took to much volts... granted I have 2000Mhz CL8 Ram Rated @ 2.0-2.05v

Quote:



No, I always boot just fine; even all the way up to 2740. It's just at certain ambient temps, seems to be the upper teens, it freezes up when I get to windows and the startup programs are loading.

And remember, I have the issue with a 13x multiplier. So it's not specific to 14x, unless that has to do with quads.


 Well this is why I asked because you implied here that you couldn't "cold boot" (which were talking abuot shutting the PC down and then hitting the power button and not just a simply reboot) using the x13 multi for the CPUNB, like we can't use the x14 multi on the CPUNB to boot up from the off state...

So you can use the x13 multi but it won't boot up from the off state around specific temps? (upper teens) I guess that I just got confused with the two conflicting statements...

*TO THOSE GIVING +REPS:*

The comment "Seriously, this is what you give +rep for?" made by the OP Originator was a pretty valid question IMO. Being that OCN admins have stated that +reps are to be given for the proper reason (which is usually for helping someone or providing a service to the Forum with Valuable info on any given topic or posting a guide, etc....) and not just because you liked someone's comment or they had a cool avatar....

So please be thoughtful and respectful to the validity of those questioning your motives for giving another member +rep on their threads... And if you "seriously" like what someone wrote, send them a PM.... Thanks!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


If there 1.65v how are you running 1.5 @ CL6? Must be the cold temps huh?

I've hit CL5 @ 1333 before but it just seemed like it took to much volts... granted I have 2000Mhz CL8 Ram Rated @ 2.0-2.05v

Well this is why I asked because you implied here that you couldn't "cold boot" (which were talking abuot shutting the PC down and then hitting the power button and not just a simply reboot) using the x13 multi for the CPUNB, like we can't use the x14 multi on the CPUNB to boot up from the off state...

So you can use the x13 multi but it won't boot up from the off state around specific temps? (upper teens)



These are rated 2250mhz cas8 @ 1.65v


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well this is why I asked because you implied here that you couldn't "cold boot" (which were talking abuot shutting the PC down and then hitting the power button and not just a simply reboot) using the x13 multi for the CPUNB, like we can't use the x14 multi on the CPUNB to boot up from the off state...

So you can use the x13 multi but it won't boot up from the off state around specific temps? (upper teens)










Mastiff, I think we're going around in circles misunderstanding each other.









Just so I'm clear on this, you guys can't even POST with the multiplier @ 14x, right? But if you do a hard reset, it boots just fine?

Mine POSTs and boots just fine, just freezes in Windows.


----------



## antuk15

Had a play around and now I'm at :

CPU - 3.6Ghz
CPU-NB - 2.5Ghz
HT Link - 2Ghz
RAM - 1333Mhz @ 6-6-6-20

All stable and fine









Might try to tighten those latencies a little I think, Also read that the ideal CPU-NB speed is 2.6Ghz, Should I push it up to that or is 2.5Ghz fine?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Mastiffman: I was wondering If you would do me a favor and possibility anyone else interested in memory timings improvement. What I mean is would you set your ram to say 1600 and run the everest memory bench, then lower the timings and repeat while keeping everything else the same.
IE: 3.8 CPU 2.8 NB whatever HT, ram 1600 9-9-9-27. then 3.8 CPU 2.8 NB same HT, ram 1600 8-8-8-24 and so on and post up the results.

If you would do this I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Mastiffman: I was wondering If you would do me a favor and possibility anyone else interested in memory timings improvement. What I mean is would you set your ram to say 1600 and run the everest memory bench, then lower the timings and repeat while keeping everything else the same.
IE: 3.8 CPU 2.8 NB whatever HT, ram 1600 9-9-9-27. then 3.8 CPU 2.8 NB same HT, ram 1600 8-8-8-24 and so on and post up the results.

If you would do this I would greatly appreciate it!

Like this?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-faster.html


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

The comment "Seriously, this is what you give +rep for?" made by the OP Originator was a pretty valid question IMO. Being that OCN admins have stated that +reps are to be given for the proper reason (which is usually for helping someone or providing a service to the Forum with Valuable info on any given topic or posting a guide, etc....) and not just because you liked someone's comment or they had a cool avatar....

So please be thoughtful and respectful to the validity of those questioning your motives for giving another member +rep on their threads... And if you "seriously" like what someone wrote, send them a PM.... Thanks!









Hey no prob, but the OP started the whole communication by implying that the poster he was responding to might be a troll and that may be valid as well and he did help the guy with some info. My rep giving may be a little out of place, I stress a little, cuz Fluffy sure made me feel good with post and that helped me. So I gave him rep. What's the big deal?

And I apologize for coming off so strong about it, but some of you old timers treat this forum like it's some sacred pact that only those with the best gear deserve the best info. And it's not just in this thread. It's all over the place. When I first joined I made a simple statement about how ugly ATi cards were compared to Nvidia cards and was asking why? (thank goodness that trend has turned, at least for me) I got treated so badly being accused of trying to start a flame war, I didn't come back until just after X-Mas and hell I didn't even know what I did. I just try to be friendly with everyone. If someone is trolling they'll be found out and can banned. No harm to anyone. Again I'm sorry for inciting a riot.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
These are rated 2250mhz cas8 @ 1.65v

LOL- You ole Dog!







That's a good idea...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 







Mastiff, I think we're going around in circles misunderstanding each other.








Just so I'm clear on this, you guys can't even POST with the multiplier @ 14x, right? But if you do a hard reset, it boots just fine?
Mine POSTs and boots just fine, just freezes in Windows.

Could be...







- Well I knwo with mine I can't post at anything above the x13 multi, with any other bios Except 1.51b (Havne't tried lower BIOS)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Had a play around and now I'm at :
CPU - 3.6Ghz
CPU-NB - 2.5Ghz
HT Link - 2Ghz
RAM - 1333Mhz @ 6-6-6-20
All stable and fine








Might try to tighten those latencies a little I think, Also read that the ideal CPU-NB speed is 2.6Ghz, Should I push it up to that or is 2.5Ghz fine?

Nice work so far! Shoot for as high of a CPUNB as possible that stable with the lest amount of volts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Mastiffman: I was wondering If you would do me a favor and possibility anyone else interested in memory timings improvement. What I mean is would you set your ram to say 1600 and run the everest memory bench, then lower the timings and repeat while keeping everything else the same.
IE: 3.8 CPU 2.8 NB whatever HT, ram 1600 9-9-9-27. then 3.8 CPU 2.8 NB same HT, ram 1600 8-8-8-24 and so on and post up the results.

If you would do this I would greatly appreciate it!

This was when I first got my 965C3... Same pricipal. Do you want me to do 1600mhz Specifically?
These were both with the same CPUNB as well. I didn't realize then that I could select the Dram ratio or the CPUNB freq...


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey no prob, but the OP started the whole communication by implying that the poster he was responding to might be a troll and that may be valid as well and he did help the guy with some info. My rep giving may be a little out of place, I stress a little, cuz Fluffy sure made me feel good with post and that helped me. So I gave him rep. What's the big deal?

And I apologize for coming off so strong about it, but some of you old timers treat this forum like it's some sacred pact that only those with the best gear deserve the best info. And it's not just in this thread. It's all over the place. When I first joined I made a simple statement about how ugly ATi cards were compared to Nvidia cards and was asking why? (thank goodness that trend has turned, at least for me) I got treated so badly being accused of trying to start a flame war, I didn't come back until just after X-Mas and hell I didn't even know what I did. I just try to be friendly with everyone. If someone is trolling they'll be found out and can banned. No harm to anyone. Again I'm sorry for inciting a riot.

Cool, sorry that you came back to hostility on other threads man.









We just like to make sure that people are using correct internet etiquette and feel sometimes that we should remind other like would we expect to be reminded...


----------



## gsk3rd

Was able to hit 4.1ghz at stock voltages on the 955. Moar testing!


----------



## NCspecV81

testing out this new ram and they are beastly my friends...downright beastly!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Like this?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-faster.html

Actually what Masstiff did posted was what I was talking about. Nice find tho!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Hey no prob, but the OP started the whole communication by implying that the poster he was responding to might be a troll and that may be valid as well and he did help the guy with some info. My rep giving may be a little out of place, I stress a little, cuz Fluffy sure made me feel good with post and that helped me. So I gave him rep. What's the big deal?

And I apologize for coming off so strong about it, but some of you old timers treat this forum like it's some sacred pact that only those with the best gear deserve the best info. And it's not just in this thread. It's all over the place. When I first joined I made a simple statement about how ugly ATi cards were compared to Nvidia cards and was asking why? (thank goodness that trend has turned, at least for me) I got treated so badly being accused of trying to start a flame war, I didn't come back until just after X-Mas and hell I didn't even know what I did. I just try to be friendly with everyone. If someone is trolling they'll be found out and can banned. No harm to anyone. Again I'm sorry for inciting a riot.

NP man we all do want to get along and now that you explain it this way I can understand the rep.
This forum has been plagued with many issues that us old timers have a hard time forgetting and forgiving for. So we may tend to try to stop things from getting out of control or try to make sure the "rules" (for lack of a better word) are followed. Many of us have been on here for quite a while and want this to be a great place to be and learn, so we may come of a bit harsh sometimes. I hope their are no hard feelings and we can just move on from here.









Mastiffman: were those using the same HT?

That's quite an improvement in the read, write , and Lat categories but how is the realworld feel?


----------



## Vlasov_581

daaaang 6-6-6-18


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
. I hope their are no hard feelings and we can just move on from here.









to quote one of my all time favorite guys, Spongebob Squarepants, "I'M READY!"

No hard feelings nowhere


----------



## eclipseaudio4

NC what is going on with your System I should not be beating you. What am I missing here?








edit AH I see you are running 32bit and I am on 64 makes sense now.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey rockr69, no worries about the way you rep. I rep people for all sorts of reasons. I have repped people for even doing something like making me actually LOL. And I've been repped for it as well, no big deal, as long as it's not too much of a habit.









Eclipse, do you still want those Everest SS's?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Hey rockr69, no worries about the way you rep. I rep people for all sorts of reasons. I have repped people for even doing something like making me actually LOL. And I've been repped for it as well, no big deal, as long as it's not too much of a habit.









Eclipse, do you still want those Everest SS's?

the more the merrier! I really want to figure out if I should spend what little "freetime" I have trying for that small of an increase. Preferably would be 9-9-9-27 vs 8-8-8-24 vs 7-7-7-21.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Was able to hit 4.1ghz at stock voltages on the 955. Moar testing!


 Is that prime stable though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


testing out this new ram and they are beastly my friends...downright beastly!


Nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Actually what Masstiff did posted was what I was talking about. Nice find tho!
NP man we all do want to get along and now that you explain it this way I can understand the rep. 
This forum has been plagued with many issues that us old timers have a hard time forgetting and forgiving for. So we may tend to try to stop things from getting out of control or try to make sure the "rules" (for lack of a better word) are followed. Many of us have been on here for quite a while and want this to be a great place to be and learn, so we may come of a bit harsh sometimes. I hope their are no hard feelings and we can just move on from here.









Mastiffman: were those using the same HT?

That's quite an improvement in the read, write , and Lat categories but how is the realworld feel?


 Yes. HTLink 2000mhz at that point

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


the more the merrier! I really want to figure out if I should spend what little "freetime" I have trying for that small of an increase. Preferably would be 9-9-9-27 vs 8-8-8-24 vs 7-7-7-21.


 Honestly, you'll get the performance and the feel with the CL7 as long as you open up the CPUNB as much as you can.... Stably of course...


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Is that prime stable though.


God no, just playing with the multi. I need to let the tim burn in before I do any serious ocing. Ambient temps are 27c right now. No ocing for me.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
God no, just playing with the multi. I need to let the tim burn in before I do any serious ocing. Ambient temps are 27c right now. No ocing for me.

nice... What TIM is on there?

P.S. E,

Here's another one for you...


----------



## Rockr69

Well like I told someone else, I don't give rep to just anyone for anything, but come on, Mr. Squinty, by Fluffy the Kat is pure genius.

OK for a more serious question; I cannot get this board to run stable (prime95 blend) @ more than 3.7 no matter what I do. Is it my chip?-Phenom II x2 550 (locked or unlocked). Granted I need to learn a ton of technique coming from an 865PE chipset w/P4 Presscott, but I thought for sure this would be an overclocking demon. Not so far. I am running BIOS v1.9. It seems to me, and I could be imagining it, that v1.6 was faster. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


the more the merrier! I really want to figure out if I should spend what little "freetime" I have trying for that small of an increase. Preferably would be 9-9-9-27 vs 8-8-8-24 vs 7-7-7-21.


 You got it bud









This is with ~43 processes; ~30% mem usage. NB @ 2600MHz.

*7-7-7-21-28-1T*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*8-8-8-24-32-1T*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*9-9-9-27-36-1T*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Well like I told someone else, I don't give rep to just anyone for anything, but come on, Mr. Squinty, by Fluffy the Kat is pure genius.

OK for a more serious question; I cannot get this board to run stable (prime95 blend) @ more than 3.7 no matter what I do. Is it my chip?-Phenom II x2 550 (locked or unlocked). Granted I need to learn a ton of technique coming from an 865PE chipset w/P4 Presscott, but I thought for sure this would be an overclocking demon. Not so far. I am running BIOS v1.9. It seems to me, and I could be imagining it, that v1.6 was faster. Any thoughts anyone?


 Agreed, squinty the fluffy cat was cool.

As for your prime issue, try raising the CPU VDDR-PHY VOLTAGE(I think that's what it's called) 0.05v. That should help stabilize your RAM and/or NB freq.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

ok guys, those who have taken the NB heat sink off the mainboard and reapplied better thermal paste. Did you also remove the square of padding from around the pink goo on south and north bridge chips? since i have taken off the pink goo and replaced it with zalman thermal paste, it didnt seem to do much in temperature drop. So i think that the heat sink is now not fully touching the NB SB chips? still idles around 70c


----------



## moorhen2

Looks loke you dont have good contact between the chips and the heatsink,is that zalman TIM the brush on stuff,never found it to be that good myself.

Also,you are aware than you only need a tiny amount,too much is like none at all.???.I personaly left the square pads on.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Looks loke you dont have good contact between the chips and the heatsink,is that zalman TIM the brush on stuff,never found it to be that good myself.

Also,you are aware than you only need a tiny amount,too much is like none at all.???.I personaly left the square pads on.


yes its the brush on zalman stuff. and i know you only need a dab on it. If i am not getting good contact between sink and chip, how would i fix that? i have left the square pads on the sink. would taking that off help with the seating of the sink?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

tho i have thought of a cool way of cooling the NB as i was just typing your reply. I have a ocz ram cooler that i can't use due to the zigmatek red scorpion heatsink sitting across the mainboard so it covers half the ram slots and i can't put the ocz fan on the ram. fits exactly between the cpu cooler and my rear fan and covers the whole nb heatsink, plus has blue leds lol NB temp at 64c from 78c so far


----------



## theghostoftime1978

by the way has anyone tryed to totally remove the stock heatsink and use something like the swiftech NB heatsinks or zalmans
http://www.swiftnets.com/products/mc21.asp
http://www.swiftnets.com/products/mcx159-CU.asp
http://zalman.com/ENG/product/CategorySecond_Pic.asp
any thoughts on these products?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


You got it bud









This is with ~43 processes; ~30% mem usage. NB @ 2600MHz.

*7-7-7-21-28-1T*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*8-8-8-24-32-1T*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*9-9-9-27-36-1T*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ok so I am late to this party. I am assuming the high the numbers the better correct?


----------



## moorhen2

I would be inclined to remove the heatsink assembly again,when/if you take it off,look at the bottom of the heatsinks,and see what kind of impression has been left in the TIM by the chips,this will give you an indication of the contact being made between the chips and the heatsinks.

Make sure when you re-install the heatsink,make sure it's not askew before tightening the screws.I would also be inclined to use a better TIM,just my opinion though.Hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Ok so I am late to this party. I am assuming the high the numbers the better correct?


Thats correct,the higher the number the better,and the lower the latency time the better.


----------



## moorhen2

Well my 955 c3 has just arived,dont know if it's going to be a good one,batch number only a week later than my 965 c3,955 c3 batch number 0943,so called wafer cut is 90221.

EDIT


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
AND FINALLY!!!!!!!

Found out exactly WHAT causes the Hypertransport Sync Flood Error!!!!

It's the CPU itself. Which I guess makes complete Sense being that the HT is ON the Darn thing!

Anyway, Scenarios that Can produce the HT Sync Flood Error.

1. To high of an OC without the ample amount of CPU volts.
2. Plain, not enough CPU Volts at any speed.
3. Possible Bad power supply.
4. Motherboard with very high amount of VDroop which ultimately leads back to "Not Enough CPU Volts". This will reveal itself with a load on the CPU. Maybe not during typical use. Could just be that the motherboard has CPU power providing issues as well (Good power from PSU but motherboard wastes the power before reaching the CPU).

Hope that this helps someone out!

Mine did it with stock voltages and clock speed! It was only when I sorted my RAM stability out that it has since stopped doing it


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well my 955 c3 has just arived,dont know if it's going to be a good one,batch number only a week later than my 965 c3,955 c3 batch number 0943,so called wafer cut is 90221.

EDIT


Did you get yours from newegg? funny how we ordered a day apart and got totally different numbers.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Did you get yours from newegg? funny how we ordered a day apart and got totally different numbers.


No i did'nt order from newegg,i'm in the uk,so i got it from an online e-tailer,over here, e-buyer.LOL!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well my 955 c3 has just arived,dont know if it's going to be a good one,batch number only a week later than my 965 c3,955 c3 batch number 0943,so called wafer cut is 90221.

EDIT


 Looks like it may be a decent chip then....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Mine did it with stock voltages and clock speed! It was only when I sorted my RAM stability out that it has since stopped doing it










Funny cause this wasn't the case with my PC. It was the CPU Voltage, whether it be the Core CPUNB Core voltage....

Not sure if you knew this but thr DRam voltage is "Auxilary Voltage" (Backup) for the CPUNB... So maybe that why you may have experienced this what seemed to be cuased by the Ram... JMO though....









P.S. From My Experince, Whenever ram is unstable it will either flat out fail to POST, boot into the OS or if into the OS, Freeze.... But I've never experienced, myself, Ram making the PC reboot completely... My BSoD's have always been from lack of volts to the CPU/CPUNB...


----------



## moorhen2

Has anyone downloaded the latest bios i posted about yesterday,?????


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Has anyone downloaded the latest bios i posted about yesterday,?????


 I did but haven't yet flashed them....


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Has anyone downloaded the latest bios i posted about yesterday,?????


yes i did, i haven't really noticed anything new about this one.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


yes i did, i haven't really noticed anything new about this one.


I thought that there was some sort of support for 1800Ram? Or was it better support? Nothing actually visible in the BIOS. Kind of like with BIOS 1.6 and later they said worked better wwith 1600Mhz Ram? Yes, no?


----------



## gsk3rd

965 and 955 are way different, none of my clocks for 965 are working on the 955.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
965 and 955 are way different, none of my clocks for 965 are working on the 955.

Yep! the multipliers acted way different for me. In the end the 955 was a beast compared to my 965.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Yep! the multipliers acted way different for me. In the end the 955 was a beast compared to my 965.

Did you notice the 955 liking bus more than multi?

Please share what yoy think the differences were? what about your cpu-nb volts?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Did you notice the 955 liking bus more than multi?

Please share what yoy think the differences were? what about your cpu-nb volts?


Hmm I find multi overclocking more stable. My 965 preferred high bus compared to high multi. My 955 doesn't post with ACC on but my 965 did. I had to use ACC with my 965 to get a multi higher than 20.


----------



## gsk3rd

Something is telling me it is going to be a long battle to get this 955 to a decent oc?

Ya know I really wish there was a test that would not take forever. prime is killing me. Linx is actually looking better and better to me.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Something is telling me it is going to be a long battle to get this 955 to a decent oc?

Ya know I really wish there was a test that would not take forever. prime is killing me. IBT is actually looking better and better to me.



man I never run prime anymore really. IBT is faster, and I've never crashed after passing a minimum of 5 passes. I usually do 10 for good measure and 20 if I'm feeling spunky.


----------



## BlackOmega

Link to LinX?


----------



## mduclow

Yeah, I don't have the patience for prime myself either. I only run IBT, usually 10 or 15 runs now.

And even that makes me drum my fingers sometimes!

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Yeah, I don't have the patience for prime myself either. I only run IBT, usually 10 or 15 runs now.

And even that makes me drum my fingers sometimes!

Marc


 LOL- Marc!

I usually set prime up and then go and do something... but then again, 2 year old, 4 Mastiffs, House, Wife......







Works for me. Plus I can really do anything on the PC while Prime is testing, even games if I want. If it can't handle me running other things while priming and it fails, it's not stable...

I like IBT and will run it afterwards but the thing is that I don't like not really being able to use the PC while that's running. I don't like restraints, of Any kind.

It's funny what you two are saying about the 955 and 965. I didn't really try much over 206Mhz HTRClk on my 965 but this 955 likes it! Set to 3.927ghz w/1.42v in BIOS and Loads @ 1.408 in CPUZ and is Rock solid so far. Needed to bump the CPUNB volts up again so it's @ 1.4v HTlink is 3ghz with only 1.28v


----------



## Taylor.xr

Ok so I have gskill 1600mhz ram -dual 4 gig kit.
here is the new egg link....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193

And I am having a problem with my ram only working at 800mhz according to cpuz, and amd overdrive. My memory ratio is set to 1:4 which should give me 1600mhz. Can some one help me with this?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taylor.xr* 
Ok so I have gskill 1600mhz ram -dual 4 gig kit.
here is the new egg link....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193

And I am having a problem with my ram only working at 800mhz according to cpuz, and amd overdrive. My memory ratio is set to 1:4 which should give me 1600mhz. Can some one help me with this?

Yeah, CPUZ only shows half of the actual speed so you're good!


----------



## Taylor.xr

What about amd overdrive? It says 800mhz as well. Is this the same way for amd overdrive?


----------



## moorhen2

Ram runs in dual channel,so it's 800x2=1600,so what cpu-z and aod are showing is correct.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I thought that there was some sort of support for 1800Ram? Or was it better support? Nothing actually visible in the BIOS. Kind of like with BIOS 1.6 and later they said worked better wwith 1600Mhz Ram? Yes, no?


The new bios is supposed to support 1800 ram out of the box,as apposed to overclocked,now all we need is stronger IMC's on the chips,lol!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I thought that there was some sort of support for 1800Ram? Or was it better support? Nothing actually visible in the BIOS. Kind of like with BIOS 1.6 and later they said worked better wwith 1600Mhz Ram? Yes, no?


i thought it now had support for 1800mhz. tho im only running 1600mhz sticks


----------



## mav2000

...delete


----------



## theghostoftime1978

ok guys, i have redone the thermal paste on my NB again, 3rd time this week lol...hopefully now i have it right. btw i know the max temp for the 955 chip is 62c, now is that the temp on each core at 62c or the cpu temp at 62c? because my chip says it 59c on the chip and each core says its at 56c when stress testing. NB seems to be maxing out at 62c instead of 78c before i redid thermal paste.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
ok guys, i have redone the thermal paste on my NB again, 3rd time this week lol...hopefully now i have it right. btw i know the max temp for the 955 chip is 62c, now is that the temp on each core at 62c or the cpu temp at 62c? because my chip says it 59c on the chip and each core says its at 56c when stress testing. NB seems to be maxing out at 62c instead of 78c before i redid thermal paste.

As a rule of thumb,the cpu temp will allways be slightly higher than the individual core temps,but your temps do seem a bit high,what are you running your cpu at speed wise,???


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
As a rule of thumb,the cpu temp will allways be slightly higher than the individual core temps,but your temps do seem a bit high,what are you running your cpu at speed wise,???

hmm at 3.2ghz and idling i am now getting around 39c on cpu and 55c on NB







, 1 hr of stress testing, cpu 55c max, NB 66c.

i have now overclocked to 3.7ghz and NB at 2600mhz, temp is ilding at 60c NB, cpu is at 40c


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hmm at 3.2ghz and idling i am now getting around 39c on cpu and 55c on NB







, 1 hr of stress testing, cpu 55c max, NB 66c.

i have now overclocked to 3.7ghz and NB at 2600mhz, temp is ilding at 60c NB, cpu is at 40c

When stress testing your temps are going to get fairly high,and allways remember that a 64bit OS will put more stress on the cpu than a 32bit one,which adds to temps overall.


----------



## CJisohsocool

Hey guys, Im going to be getting this board and a Athlon II x4 630, I'm wondering whats the best ram to get, So far im liking these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231278

I'm not super knowlegable about how to OC the ram so what im wondering is that with the newest BIOS will it run the 1600 memory automatically without having to tweak anything or will it just drop it down to 1333?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJisohsocool* 
Hey guys, Im going to be getting this board and a Athlon II x4 630, I'm wondering whats the best ram to get, So far im liking these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231278

I'm not super knowlegable about how to OC the ram so what im wondering is that with the newest BIOS will it run the 1600 memory automatically without having to tweak anything or will it just drop it down to 1333?

Without touching bios it will default to 1066, you have to change the ration to 1/4 to get 1600.

As for the ram I got these and they are working perfectly. Can't comment on those Gskill

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20amd%20black


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJisohsocool* 
Hey guys, Im going to be getting this board and a Athlon II x4 630, I'm wondering whats the best ram to get, So far im liking these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231278

I'm not super knowlegable about how to OC the ram so what im wondering is that with the newest BIOS will it run the 1600 memory automatically without having to tweak anything or will it just drop it down to 1333?

Congrats!

When the Motherboard has all setting for ram set yo auto (with all new setups it is) ram will default at it's SPD (Serial Presence Detect) speed, voltage and timings! These are volues that are preset on the Memory Modules to ensure a safe and compatible bootup. Which is normally around 1066 for AM3. Lower speed ram will be more like 800. To get 1333 or 1600 you will need to go into the Cell Menu under the Ram Speed and Change the Multi to 1:3.33 (1333, no relation in the numbers it's all math and worked out that way) or 1:4 (1600).

Let me know when you get the ram and are ready to boot up adn I'll help you set them up real quick!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Without touching bios it will default to 1066, you have to change the ration to 1/4 to get 1600.

As for the ram I got these and they are working perfectly. Can't comment on those Gskill

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20amd%20black

I can! DON'T GET THEM!!! Most people are having issues with G.Skill on the AM3 setups!

Check here!


----------



## CJisohsocool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Without touching bios it will default to 1066, you have to change the ration to 1/4 to get 1600.

As for the ram I got these and they are working perfectly. Can't comment on those Gskill

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20amd%20black

Oh wow thanks lol I didn't even see those and I love OCZ XD


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
*As a rule of thumb,the cpu temp will allways be slightly higher than the individual core temps*,but your temps do seem a bit high,what are you running your cpu at speed wise,???

When I switched to AM3 that really surprised me. On 939's it's the total opposite. The Coretemp was always ~10C hotter than the CPU socket temp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
When stress testing your temps are going to get fairly high,and allways remember that a 64bit OS will put more stress on the cpu than a 32bit one,which adds to temps overall.

Really? I didn't know that. When I get win7 I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the info.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJisohsocool* 
Hey guys, Im going to be getting this board and a Athlon II x4 630, I'm wondering whats the best ram to get, So far im liking these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231278

I'm not super knowlegable about how to OC the ram so what im wondering is that with the newest BIOS will it run the 1600 memory automatically without having to tweak anything or will it just drop it down to 1333?

Those aren't bad sticks, but then again they aren't great either considering their price. DDR3 1600 CAS 9isn't all that.
I found these Patriot ViperII's which are DDR3 1600 CAS 8 (they're faster than the G.Skill's), and about $16 cheaper.
I really like my Viper's, they OC very well and can take all sorts of voltage (I've had them as high as 2.1v). Very easy OCing and the RAM sinks work very well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Without touching bios it will default to 1066, you have to change the ration to 1/4 to get 1600.

As for the ram I got these and they are working perfectly. Can't comment on those Gskill

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20amd%20black

As I mentioned above, people have had issues running G.skills on this board.

And those are some perty sticks you're runnin.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackomega* 

as i mentioned above, people have had issues running g.skills on this board.

And those are some perty sticks you're runnin.









LOL, yeah they are nice sticks, need to grab 2 more but Newegg is out till 2/16 last time I checked the other day. I had my board at 285Mhz FSB with these sticks. I just got done installing windows 7 ultimate yesterday in hopes of fixing my instability issues. For some reason I could not run anything on my OC within Vista home premium. I think it was from changing of GFX cards, went from Nvidia to ATI. After the change I was having all sorts of crashes and whatnot. 7 is treating me nice so far. Since I formatted and installed 7 I decided to flash my BIOS also and went from 1.6 to 1.9 as I do not like trying beta anything except for somethings I really want to try. So I should start my OC'ing journey again over the long 3 day weekend. Got to love those paid hollidays! So I should have some decent OC's for you all. Gonna try for 300+ on the FSB *crossing fingers*


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
LOL, yeah they are nice sticks, need to grab 2 more but Newegg is out till 2/16 last time I checked the other day. I had my board at 285Mhz FSB with these sticks. I just got done installing windows 7 ultimate yesterday in hopes of fixing my instability issues. For some reason I could not run anything on my OC within Vista home premium. I think it was from changing of GFX cards, went from Nvidia to ATI. After the change I was having all sorts of crashes and whatnot. 7 is treating me nice so far. Since I formatted and installed 7 I decided to flash my BIOS also and went from 1.6 to 1.9 as I do not like trying beta anything except for somethings I really want to try. So I should start my OC'ing journey again over the long 3 day weekend. Got to love those paid hollidays! So I should have some decent OC's for you all. Gonna try for 300+ on the FSB *crossing fingers*









Yeah anytime you switch out GPUs' it wreaks havoc on the OS. Typically, I don't even remove the old drivers just install the ATi or Nvidia driver alongside the other ones already in place. Hell I have both installed and running on my rig right now.









Out of curiosity, did you have to bump the NB voltage to get to 285? I got my board to 275 with no voltage bump. Which I thought was pretty dang sweet for an AM3 board.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Yeah anytime you switch out GPUs' it wreaks havoc on the OS. Typically, I don't even remove the old drivers just install the ATi or Nvidia driver alongside the other ones already in place. Hell I have both installed and running on my rig right now.









Out of curiosity, did you have to bump the NB voltage to get to 285? I got my board to 275 with no voltage bump. Which I thought was pretty dang sweet for an AM3 board.

Just curious.... Is there any specific reason that you guys are trying to run a higher HTRef Clk Frequency?


----------



## gsk3rd

Well guys I will be hanging around a bit but I am selling my sig rig and getting a laptop. I am in need of a mobile computer and can't afford to have both. I will hopefully get back into desktops when I grad school in a few years. I will see you guys in the MSI 990fx-gd70 thread in two years!

thanks for all the help from you guys!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Well guys I will be hanging around a bit but I am selling my sig rig and getting a laptop. I am in need of a mobile computer and can't afford to have both. I will hopefully get back into desktops when I grad school in a few years. I will see you guys in the MSI 990fx-gd70 thread in two years!

thanks for all the help from you guys!

WHAT????? That is out of the blue... That's to bad brother! Take care and keep I touch!

What was the verdict of the C3 955?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Well guys I will be hanging around a bit but I am selling my sig rig and getting a laptop. I am in need of a mobile computer and can't afford to have both. I will hopefully get back into desktops when I grad school in a few years. I will see you guys in the MSI 990fx-gd70 thread in two years!

thanks for all the help from you guys!

you will be missed!

When you post up your FS thread be sure to pop a link in here!


----------



## ezgonzo

well i found running a higher fsb helps too increase benchmark scores and overall system performance heres an example of some 06 scores i did monday the top one is a multi oc and the bottom one is a fsb oc,


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Just curious.... Is there any specific reason that you guys are trying to run a higher HTRef Clk Frequency?









I was just testing the limits of the board. Although, some other members in other threads have noticed that when they run a higher HTRefClk that their CPU voltage requirements have dropped, and now it seems that gonzo has also noticed better overall system performance.

I might have to mess around with my rig some more after all. And I though it was going to stay this way FOREVER!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Well guys I will be hanging around a bit but I am selling my sig rig and getting a laptop. I am in need of a mobile computer and can't afford to have both. I will hopefully get back into desktops when I grad school in a few years. I will see you guys in the MSI 990fx-gd70 thread in two years!

thanks for all the help from you guys!

Good Luck in school. Don't get a refurb is my only advice to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
well i found running a higher fsb helps too increase benchmark scores and overall system performance heres an example of some 06 scores i did monday the top one is a multi oc and the bottom one is a fsb oc,

Very interesting results. I might have to see if I get any sort of difference from adjusting the HTRefClk. That would be nice, then I'd finally break in to the 20k's.







I was 79 points away from 20k.








PS: What were your mem timings in the top one? Both the CPUz tabs just show the main clock stuff.


----------



## ezgonzo

yeah i no i forgot to change it to memory ,







as for timings they would of been 9, 11, 11, 30, as apposed to 9, 9 , 9, 25 because they were @800mhz not 780mhz so bios auto loosens them, but it would of only gained me an extra 20-30 points maybe.


----------



## moorhen2

Well this is what i get in 3dmark 06,3 x 4890's,cpu multi oc.









Here's a vantage score for compare,


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Congrats!

I can! DON'T GET THEM!!! Most people are having issues with G.Skill on the AM3 setups!

Check here!

I have been very happy with my G.Skill ram. I have been running them at 1624Mhz CL7 1.45V DRAM for over a week now and haven't had any problems. I'm sure I could do better if I ever got around to it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
LOL, yeah they are nice sticks, need to grab 2 more but Newegg is out till 2/16 last time I checked the other day. I had my board at 285Mhz FSB with these sticks. I just got done installing windows 7 ultimate yesterday in hopes of fixing my instability issues. For some reason I could not run anything on my OC within Vista home premium. I think it was from changing of GFX cards, went from Nvidia to ATI. After the change I was having all sorts of crashes and whatnot. 7 is treating me nice so far. Since I formatted and installed 7 I decided to flash my BIOS also and went from 1.6 to 1.9 as I do not like trying beta anything except for somethings I really want to try. So I should start my OC'ing journey again over the long 3 day weekend. Got to love those paid hollidays! So I should have some decent OC's for you all. Gonna try for 300+ on the FSB *crossing fingers*









I got mine running @ 345HT Ref with a x11.5 multi with my NB-CPU @ 2752mhz. I'm currently using 1.42V for my NB voltage and 1.40 for my NB-CPU.

I noticed that there is not much of a difference with using stock HT ref with increased multis for benchmarks, but my system is more stable when I get the CPU around 4.0ghz speeds while using less voltage. I have a 955 C2 from Newegg (bought August 2009) and am using the 1.9 official BIOS.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


yeah i no i forgot to change it to memory ,







as for timings they would of been 9, 11, 11, 30, as apposed to 9, 9 , 9, 25 because they were @800mhz not 780mhz so bios auto loosens them, but it would of only gained me an extra 20-30 points maybe.



So you don't think that the combination of:

1.) Higher CPU Frequency (12Mhz is still higher)
2.) Higher CPU Voltage (May actually have been more stable at higher volts)
3.) Higher HT Link Frequency (opens up more bandwidth room w/ higher OC's)
4.) Higher CPUNB Frequency (8Mhz in still higher)
5.) Higher CPUNB Voltage (Could have made a more stable OC on the CPUNB)
6.) Tighter Ram Timings (Although lower Freq.)

Could have had an affect on the overall system performance?

I know for a fact that your processor IS NOT stable @ 4.2Ghz with only Stock Volts!







Go back and Raise the volts on Both the Stock HTRClk OC and the CPUNB a bit an then rerun...

*Friendly F.Y.I.*
Front Side Bus on older systems is different that Hypertransport systems...
HT Link is more comparable to the old FSB. Because the HT Link is what everything is connected through...

Reason being is this. The Front Side Bus was the actual connection between the CPU, the Northbridge MCH (memory controller hub), as well as basically Southbridge and the rest of the PCI. Now the Hypertransport is the Connection between the CPU and the rest of the system, even between the cores on the CPU.

Look at the pic below and look at the differnce of a real FSB system. If you notice in between the CPU and the Northbridge "Memory Controller Hub" (Instead of the IMC- Integrated Memory Controller) they call the connection Front Side Bus......










The FSB was replaced by the Hypertransport technology back in 2001 IIRC. That's the main reason why systems can carry so much more bandwidth these days and hence the reason why OCing the HT Link can increase system Speed as well. If you are increasing everything else, why shouldn't you increase the Data path that it travels?

All of this is Why Intel move to Hypertransport Technology... Because its faster! Up until the release of the "i" Processors, the used FSB. now they're using HyperTransport.

But, they call it "Quick Path Interconnect" (QPI)


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well this is what i get in 3dmark 06,3 x 4890's,cpu multi oc.









Here's a vantage score for compare,










very nice!


----------



## ezgonzo

not a bad score there moorhen2, you should be able to get a bit higher than that with your 3x 4790's as im getting,










granted im running my 965 @4.7 but im only sporting a 4870x2 @800, 1000.
try getting your northbridge and ht up and maybe do a fsb oc and you should hit over 25k easy.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technocrat*

I have been very happy with my G.Skill ram. I have been running them at 1624Mhz CL7 1.45V DRAM for over a week now and haven't had any problems. I'm sure I could do better if I ever got around to it. 
__________________


 Really, nice! 1.45v? That B.A. Barracus!!!!! (The A team







) What model do you have?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


So you don't think that the combination of:

1.) Higher CPU Frequency (12Mhz is still higher)
2.) Higher CPU Voltage (May actually have been more stable at higher volts)
3.) Higher HT Link Frequency (opens up more bandwidth room w/ higher OC's)
4.) Higher CPUNB Frequency (8Mhz in still higher)
5.) Higher CPUNB Voltage (Could have made a more stable OC on the CPUNB)
6.) Tighter Ram Timings (Although lower Freq.)

Could have had an affect on the overall system performance?

I know for a fact that your processor IS NOT stable @ 4.2Ghz with only Stock Volts!







Go back and Raise the volts on Both the Stock HTRClk OC and the CPUNB a bit an then rerun...

*Friendly F.Y.I.*
Front Side Bus on older systems is different that Hypertransport systems...
HT Link is more comparable to the old FSB. Because the HT Link is what everything is connected through...

Reason being is this. The Front Side Bus was the actual connection between the CPU, the Northbridge MCH (memory controller hub), as well as basically Southbridge and the rest of the PCI. Now the Hypertransport is the Connection between the CPU and the rest of the system, even between the cores on the CPU.

Look at the pic below and look at the differnce of a real FSB system. If you notice in between the CPU and the Northbridge "Memory Controller Hub" (Instead of the IMC- Integrated Memory Controller) they call the connection Front Side Bus......










The FSB was replaced by the Hypertransport technology back in 2001 IIRC. That's the main reason why systems can carry so much more bandwidth these days and hence the reason why OCing the HT Link can increase system Speed as well. If you are increasing everything else, why shouldn't you increase the Data path that it travels?

All of this is Why Intel move to Hypertransport Technology... Because its faster! Up until the release of the "i" Processors, the used FSB. now they're using HyperTransport.

But, they call it "Quick Path Interconnect" (QPI)


I've been a bit confused by the HT link, many people say it's best left near stock speeds (2000mhz), as when you OC it higher, it actually brings down system performance. I've left mine at 2752mhz, as I haven't seen any differences. What is your thoughts on this?


----------



## ezgonzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


So you don't think that the combination of:

1.) Higher CPU Frequency (12Mhz is still higher)
2.) Higher CPU Voltage (May actually have been more stable at higher volts)
3.) Higher HT Link Frequency (opens up more bandwidth room w/ higher OC's)
4.) Higher CPUNB Frequency (8Mhz in still higher)
5.) Higher CPUNB Voltage (Could have made a more stable OC on the CPUNB)
6.) Tighter Ram Timings (Although lower Freq.)

Could have had an affect on the overall system performance?

I know for a fact that your processor IS NOT stable @ 4.2Ghz with only Stock Volts!







Go back and Raise the volts on Both the Stock HTRClk OC and the CPUNB a bit an then rerun...

*Friendly F.Y.I.*
Front Side Bus on older systems is different that Hypertransport systems...
HT Link is more comparable to the old FSB. Because the HT Link is what everything is connected through...

Reason being is this. The Front Side Bus was the actual connection between the CPU, the Northbridge MCH (memory controller hub), as well as basically Southbridge and the rest of the PCI. Now the Hypertransport is the Connection between the CPU and the rest of the system, even between the cores on the CPU.

Look at the pic below and look at the differnce of a real FSB system. If you notice in between the CPU and the Northbridge "Memory Controller Hub" (Instead of the IMC- Integrated Memory Controller) they call the connection Front Side Bus......










The FSB was replaced by the Hypertransport technology back in 2001 IIRC. That's the main reason why systems can carry so much more bandwidth these days and hence the reason why OCing the HT Link can increase system Speed as well. If you are increasing everything else, why shouldn't you increase the Data path that it travels?


mastiff you are correct to some extent but the difference between the ht, timings would have made very minimal affect regarding points,
and yes @4.2 with stock volts it was stable, the reason why the volts in the second screen shot where @1.52 was because my 24/7 oc is 4.7 @1.52 and i just left the volts @ that when i was trying fsb clocking and as for the cpu/nb volts they were the same for both oc's, remember im running phase so i can clock higher with less volts,


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Really, nice! 1.45v? That B.A. Barracus!!!!! (The A team







) What model do you have?


These http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-321-_-Product
1.35V stock. I got them for $110CAD a month ago. It seems like they have gone up in price.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

what voltage you guys using to get 2800mhz NB? using 1.4v for 2600mhz atm.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


These http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-321-_-Product
1.35V stock. I got them for $110CAD a month ago. It seems like they have gone up in price.


AH!!!! Gotcha! So you're still running them above stock.. Cool. Still very nice!

You know what I've noticed about the ones that others seemed to be having issues with compared to yours.... The say "High Density" in the discription... just brain storming here now. I wonder if that is what's causing the issue... Higher than normaly Dram density can cause a system to Not POST....

Quote:



what voltage you guys using to get 2800mhz NB? using 1.4v for 2600mhz atm.


 For a C2 that sounds about right.... Maybe a little less if you can get away with it...

Quote:



mastiff you are correct to some extent but the difference between the ht, timings would have made very minimal affect regarding points,
and yes @4.2 with stock volts it was stable, the reason why the volts in the second screen shot where @1.52 was because my 24/7 oc is 4.7 @1.52 and i just left the volts @ that when i was trying fsb clocking and as for the cpu/nb volts they were the same for both oc's, remember im running phase so i can clock higher with less volts.


 Well it doesn't make any other sense to me being that it's only a "Reference" Clock... Call me stubborn but I still think that the 1.5v made it more stable... JMO though.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Yeah anytime you switch out GPUs' it wreaks havoc on the OS. Typically, I don't even remove the old drivers just install the ATi or Nvidia driver alongside the other ones already in place. Hell I have both installed and running on my rig right now.









Out of curiosity, did you have to bump the NB voltage to get to 285? I got my board to 275 with no voltage bump. Which I thought was pretty dang sweet for an AM3 board.



Yeah I bumped up th NB to 1.3 i think, and was running the NB at 2500ish


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I got mine running @ 345HT Ref with a x11.5 multi with my NB-CPU @ 2752mhz. I'm currently using 1.42V for my NB voltage and 1.40 for my NB-CPU.

I noticed that there is not much of a difference with using stock HT ref with increased multis for benchmarks, but my system is more stable when I get the CPU around 4.0ghz speeds while using less voltage. I have a 955 C2 from Newegg (bought August 2009) and am using the 1.9 official BIOS.


Wow bro those are some nice clocks, I hope to hit as high on the ht ref.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Wow bro those are some nice clocks, I hope to hit as high on the ht ref.


 Why? I don't understand?...


----------



## SwishaMane

I'm gonna be doing the nb TIM mod tomorrow transferring over to a new case. I'll let you guys know how it goes.

Man, peep my buildlog guys. Subs that sh**.


----------



## ezgonzo

ok ive just done some 3dmarc 06 tests as requested by mastiff, i am also interested in whether it actually makes a difference to performance raising the fsb, as it seems too be making a difference when doing real world things, and also helps slightly when it comes to benchmarks. 
the first screen shot shown is the origanal run with cpu oc'ed to 4.2 using just the multi,










this next one is with the cpu oc'ed using the fsb @4.2 again, also i set both the nb and ht slightly lower but couldnt match the ram speed to the first 06 run, but lowering the nb and ht should even it out,










and finally i did another run with a fsb oc @4.2 but this time i wacked the volts up from stock (1.39 ) to 1.5,










as you can see from above there is a slight increase in performance by oc'ing using the fsb but not as much as i first thought but still every little bit helps.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

just ran 3d vantage again, got P7334 with 3.7ghz, [email protected], gpu @ 675/1050/1600
seems phenoms aren't that far behind a i7 [email protected] in terms of cpu speed or am i wrong lol...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

ok ran 3dmark 06 and got 13793 with same settings


----------



## Rains

Just ordered this board







I'm pretty excited, my first order from Newegg







(Previously, they did not ship to Canada)


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
Just ordered this board







I'm pretty excited, my first order from Newegg







(Previously, they did not ship to Canada)

you will love it. nice looking board...just watch the northbridge temperature as it gets pretty hot.


----------



## ezgonzo

ok ive done another 3dmark 06 run to try and find out if a fsb oc is better in performance than a multiplier oc, this time i set the nb, ht, and the ram lower than in the multiplier run to insure that they did not play apart, 
as you can see from the below screenshots the fsb oc does yield better performance over the multiplier oc even with everything else @ lower settings, even though its not a huge increase its still nevertheless an increase.


----------



## SwishaMane

WOAH! You guys never told me replacing the nb and sb TIM was THAT tedious. I expected it to be bad, but holy crap! Thats was horrible. I thought I was gonna rip the die off the nb digging into it like I was. Still never got all the gunk off for sure, but I replaced it with some TX-3 I just got, and my idel temp is down from 57C to 47C, so something helped. I hate transferring guts from one case to another, but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
WOAH! You guys never told me replacing the nb and sb TIM was THAT tedious. I expected it to be bad, but holy crap! Thats was horrible. I thought I was gonna rip the die off the nb digging into it like I was. Still never got all the gunk off for sure, but I replaced it with some TX-3 I just got, and my idel temp is down from 57C to 47C, so something helped. I hate transferring guts from one case to another, but it'll be worth it in the end.

What are you talking about????

It took me all of 5 mins. to take off, clean, reapply TIM, and put back on!









J/K!!







It is a big pain getting the pink goo off isn't it? But, worth it in the end.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
What are you talking about????

It took me all of 5 mins. to take off, clean, reapply TIM, and put back on!









J/K!!







It is a big pain getting the pink goo off isn't it? But, worth it in the end.

Marc

5 mins. marc,you were hanging that job out were'nt you,LOL!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

ok most of yesterday and last night i was happily running at 2800mhz [email protected] 1.37v, just rebooted pc and now it won't even post at 2800mhz even with 1.4v what the hell?? so had to drop back to 2600mhz.


----------



## ezgonzo

you have suffered from the cold boot issue when the nb is clocked over 2600mhz, if you got back a few pages you should come across quite a few posts relating to this issue and the coarse of it, sorry that i havnt gone into much detail but got a migrane on its way and need some zzzz's, but im sure there will be someone that will help more shortly.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
you have suffered from the cold boot issue when the nb is clocked over 2600mhz, if you got back a few pages you should come across quite a few posts relating to this issue and the coarse of it, sorry that i havnt gone into much detail but got a migrane on its way and need some zzzz's, but im sure there will be someone that will help more shortly.

thanks, hope ya head feels ok, go sleep







. but as i haven't really tryed overclocking NB due to this boards stupid heat problems. its setting at 56c now thats at 2600mhz.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
ok ive done another 3dmark 06 run to try and find out if a fsb oc is better in performance than a multiplier oc, this time i set the nb, ht, and the ram lower than in the multiplier run to insure that they did not play apart,
as you can see from the below screenshots the fsb oc does yield better performance over the multiplier oc even with everything else @ lower settings, even though its not a huge increase its still nevertheless an increase.



















I've gotten the same results. HT ref. OC does result in better performance, but nothing significant.

Edit: I'm gonna download & install 3DMark06 today to test a 200x20 OC and a 345x11.5 OC. Will post results either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


WOAH! You guys never told me replacing the nb and sb TIM was THAT tedious. I expected it to be bad, but holy crap! Thats was horrible. I thought I was gonna rip the die off the nb digging into it like I was. Still never got all the gunk off for sure, but I replaced it with some TX-3 I just got, and my idel temp is down from 57C to 47C, so something helped. I hate transferring guts from one case to another, but it'll be worth it in the end.


I just replaced mine last night and I decided to replace the TIM on my CPU and GPU as well. It took me 2 hours since I have a Scythe Mugen 2 and it's the tower kind of HSF where you have to remove the backplate and then unscrew before you can even move the HSF out of the way. Installing it back was a pain.









I was surprised my Articlean couldn't get rid of any of the pink gunk and instead it made the white squares on the outside expand due to absorbing liquid.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


WHAT????? That is out of the blue... That's to bad brother! Take care and keep I touch!

What was the verdict of the C3 955?










Yea I will keep in touch, def. The testing that I did on the 955 did not result in me being happy. I maxed out around 4.18ghz stable. It was about the same as my 965.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you will be missed!

When you post up your FS thread be sure to pop a link in here!


O yea don't worry I will.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Good Luck in school. Don't get a refurb is my only advice to you.


O yea don't worry I will not be getting a refurbished one. This is what I am looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220704

I can not believe that I am going to get an intel chip but from what I have seen, AMDs mobile chips are not even comparable to the AMDs desktop chips.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey guys, when Im done with my rebuild, I want to get 8GB of RAM and keep my 1600 spec. What RAM would you suggest? What if I got higher spec ddr3, and underclocked it at 1600. Like some 1800 CAS 8, so maybe I can get CAS 7 or better at 1600. IDK, throw me some suggestions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I was surprised my Articlean couldn't get rid of any of the pink gunk and instead it made the white squares on the outside expand due to absorbing liquid.










 I ended up completely removing those white pad dealies. I think I might look into custom cooling...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


ok ive just done some 3dmarc 06 tests as requested by mastiff, i am also interested in whether it actually makes a difference to performance raising the fsb, as it seems too be making a difference when doing real world things, and also helps slightly when it comes to benchmarks. 
the first screen shot shown is the origanal run with cpu oc'ed to 4.2 using just the multi,

this next one is with the cpu oc'ed using the fsb @4.2 again, also i set both the nb and ht slightly lower but couldnt match the ram speed to the first 06 run, but lowering the nb and ht should even it out,

and finally i did another run with a fsb oc @4.2 but this time i wacked the volts up from stock (1.39 ) to 1.5,

as you can see from above there is a slight increase in performance by oc'ing using the fsb but not as much as i first thought but still every little bit helps.


 Well I would have to agree that this evidence shows that there is some performance increase by use of increased HTRef Clk Mhz.

I want to also apologise for any confusion that I caused by claiming that increased HT link Frequencies will improve performance. I think that what was confusing me was the increased HT Ref Clk Freq that was adding the performance boost. Although very minor it was the reason for my confusion....

Thanks ezgonzo for opening my eye's to this.

It seems that the combination of HT ref Clk and Multiplier OCing is best. I never reaslized that Ram frequency didn't really make a difference in the 3DMark Score. Very interesting though!







The only thing that increased HT Link Freq. will do is increase the "Available" bandwidth which is only a benefit in multi GPU setups. So maybe in CF+ it would benefit. Even though my HTLink was over 30hours blend stable @ 3ghz, facts show there is no need for it. I lowered it down to below 2ghz and still got the same 3DMark06 score. I thought this whole time that the performance boost as I increased my ram freq. above 1600Mhz was from exactly that. it's obviously from the HT Ref Clk increase.

So nice to work and thanks to you fellows that shed some







on this subject for me!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

any one get there NB to 3000mhz stable? and if so what voltage did you use?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


thanks, hope ya head feels ok, go sleep







. but as i haven't really tryed overclocking NB due to this boards stupid heat problems. its setting at 56c now thats at 2600mhz.


I think your confusing the NB with the CPU-NB,the temp problem were having is the NB chipset,which is on the board,when we refer to overclocking the NB,it's actualy the NB frequency which is on the CPU,ie the IMC,hope this clarifies things.


----------



## ezgonzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well I would have to agree that this evidence shows that there is some performance increase by use of increased HTRef Clk Mhz.

I want to also apologise for any confusion that I caused by claiming that increased HT link Frequencies will improve performance. I think that what was confusing me was the increased HT Ref Clk Freq that was adding the performance boost. Although very minor it was the reason for my confusion....

Thanks ezgonzo for opening my eye's to this.

It seems that the combination of HT ref Clk and Multiplier OCing is best. I never reaslized that Ram frequency didn't really make a difference in the 3DMark Score. Very interesting though!







The only thing that increased HT Link Freq. will do is increase the "Available" bandwidth which is only a benefit in multi GPU setups. So maybe in CF+ it would benefit. Even though my HTLink was over 30hours blend stable @ 3ghz, facts show there is no need for it. I lowered it down to below 2ghz and still got the same 3DMark06 score. I thought this whole time that the performance boost as I increased my ram freq. above 1600Mhz was from exactly that. it's obviously from the HT Ref Clk increase.

So nice to work and thanks to you fellows that shed some







on this subject for me!










mastiff, no need to apologise, i wasnt trying to prove anyone wrong i was actually trying to prove to myself, as i was uncertain to some extent aswell whether higher fsb would yeild better performance, 
i also ran another number of benchs and in one of them i upped my ram from 658mhz to 823mhz and my score actually went down by 8 points, i used the same timings for both tests so maybe if i tightened the timings i might have seen an improvement,
i also did a number of runs with multi / fsb oc's and the results indicated that by setting the multi below ref (17) and then raising the fsb didnt increase performance it actually decreased it, where as using both the fsb and multi together to acheive the same clock as a multi clock i did see improvement, 
i also saw no real benefit in running the htlink @2600 in 3dmarc 06 but that doesnt mean that other benchs wont benefit from it being set that high and the same goes for the fsb and ram speeds, i need to run a few more different benchmarks to really be able to see which combination of settings and speeds make a difference and which ones dont, 
it would also be really usefull to see what results others get and would help us all out in trying to figure out what really works and what doesnt with these new phenoms and this board.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well I would have to agree that this evidence shows that there is some performance increase by use of increased HTRef Clk Mhz.

I want to also apologise for any confusion that I caused by claiming that increased HT link Frequencies will improve performance. I think that what was confusing me was the increased HT Ref Clk Freq that was adding the performance boost. Although very minor it was the reason for my confusion....

Thanks ezgonzo for opening my eye's to this.

It seems that the combination of HT ref Clk and Multiplier OCing is best. I never reaslized that Ram frequency didn't really make a difference in the 3DMark Score. Very interesting though!







The only thing that increased HT Link Freq. will do is increase the "Available" bandwidth which is only a benefit in multi GPU setups. So maybe in CF+ it would benefit. Even though my HTLink was over 30hours blend stable @ 3ghz, facts show there is no need for it. I lowered it down to below 2ghz and still got the same 3DMark06 score. I thought this whole time that the performance boost as I increased my ram freq. above 1600Mhz was from exactly that. it's obviously from the HT Ref Clk increase.

So nice to work and thanks to you fellows that shed some







on this subject for me!










I went through the same stuff about a year ago. Though I think spec proved that with a crossfire setup he was getting about a 300 point increase with the ht link oced.


----------



## SwishaMane

Wait, whats the HTRef Clk? I don't recall that option in the BIOS anywhere.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Wait, whats the HTRef Clk? I don't recall that option in the BIOS anywhere.


It's the HTT/FSB stock is 200.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


It's the HTT/FSB stock is 200.


Ok, I can vouch for that then. I just beat my previous 3dmark06 personal record by 1400 poitns from last night to just now. Before it was 20,100 marks at 200x19 for 3.8Ghz... 2800nb, 775core on my 5850... I just ran 21,570 marks at 205x20 for 4.1ghz 1.49vcore, 2870nb, 2000htt, 775 core 5850. I'm seeign decent performance increases from it. I also have my pci-e freq. up a bit, and a couple not so normal voltages pushed up a bit.

What do you guys think about the pci-e voltage options, and ht link voltages, etc... phy, pll, so forth...

EDIT: Also, what causes hypertransport flood errors? I was playing Crysis Warhead for AWHILE at 205x20 for 4.1ghz, 2870nb, and 2000htt before it finally black screened, and said that at post.


----------



## ezgonzo

the ht flood error is usually due to lack of vcore volts or cpu/nb volts, so up the volts one @ a time and see which one while stable it out.


----------



## SwishaMane

I figured it was cpu-nb... Im at 1.3, whats safe past that?


----------



## ezgonzo

im running my nb @2800 and cpu/nb volts @1.32, but remember what works for me may not work for you, also others have gone upto 1.4v but im sure your safe upto 1.5v dependent on temps,


----------



## eclipseaudio4

110 Official Members!


----------



## liberalelephant

Are these boards going to support the Phenom II X6 chips? Also has there been any confirmation whether or not Bulldozer will be AM3? Thanks guys!


----------



## gsk3rd

Well guys here is my thread on selling my core parts. If any of you fine fellas wants another or knows someone who does, send them my way. Could be a nice little gift in it for ya!

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...ml#post8477640

Thanks!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


Are these boards going to support the Phenom II X6 chips? Also has there been any confirmation whether or not Bulldozer will be AM3? Thanks guys!


I would think that amd would not be so shortsighted as to make it so that we would have to purchase new boards this soon. It would be in their best interest to make sure the Bulldozer chips would work with current boards. Otherwise they would loose out on a lot of sales. IMHO.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I would think that amd would not be so shortsighted as to make it so that we would have to purchase new boards this soon. It would be in their best interest to make sure the Bulldozer chips would work with current boards. Otherwise they would loose out on a lot of sales. IMHO.


Not looking for opinions, how do you know Bulldozer won't simply require a new socket?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


Are these boards going to support the Phenom II X6 chips? Also has there been any confirmation whether or not Bulldozer will be AM3? Thanks guys!


No, there is no word on wheather or not it will work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I would think that amd would not be so shortsighted as to make it so that we would have to purchase new boards this soon. It would be in their best interest to make sure the Bulldozer chips would work with current boards. Otherwise they would loose out on a lot of sales. IMHO.


I agree with ya eclipse.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


Not looking for opinions, how do you know Bulldozer won't simply require a new socket?


You came off rude, bring it down a notch.


----------



## SobePmp

AMD's 32nm Bulldozer comes with L3 cache and will support DDR3 memory, but the company didnâ€™t want to disclose how much. The interesting part is that it will support the AM3 r2 socket.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SobePmp* 
AMD's 32nm Bulldozer comes with L3 cache and will support DDR3 memory, but the company didnâ€™t want to disclose how much. The interesting part is that it will support the AM3 r2 socket.

source?


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
source?

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16353/35/


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
You came off rude, bring it down a notch.

I wasn't being rude, you were looking to be offended. Not my fault...pull the rod from your rear.


----------



## ezgonzo

liberalelephant; the only person pulling something out of there rear is you, i think the best thing you can do is post your question else where, or ask your fellow intel buds as you wont be getting the responce your after from here.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

*"but you still might need an updated motherboard to support it."
*
Darn I hope not!

+rep


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberalelephant*


I wasn't being rude, you were looking to be offended. Not my fault...pull the rod from your rear.


Follow the yellow brick road back to intel land.


----------



## mduclow

Really... Guy jumps into a thread with over 485 pages (show me his Intel thread with that much action) and then gets instantly pissy about it (no wonder there is no Intel thread for him with that much loyalty and courtesy)? Go away, is what I say. We are a good 'family' here.

















Marc


----------



## eclipseaudio4

lol guys we know he was being rude but dont beat the elephant to death like a dead donkey.

Because we are currently he #1 AM3 MB club we will get a *lot* of people from the dark side in here. (intel) The will most likely have no knowledge of AMD and generally be a PITA but we should try to welcome them and help them out as much as possible so that they may become enlightened.
That being said He knows he was being rude and will most likely not come back.


----------



## moorhen2

Reading between the lines,i think he's worried,obviously bulldozer will be better than anything the "darkside" have,and dont forget,everytime they bring a new chip out,you have to get a new board as well,just my opinion,lol!!!


----------



## SwishaMane

I read somewhere there was a confirmation on bulldozer being on the AM3 socket, BUT, it obviously wasn't cutting edge news, because we still don't know. Kind of crazy to think my PhII @ 4Ghz will be "obsolete" soon. I wouldn't even have this setup if my 939 didn't throw me over the edge with being a POS all the time to the point I sold it all and went with this. I'll most likely wait for 8 cores than 6 tho, I'll just stick with what I got.


----------



## gsk3rd

I have a two years for AMD to come out with great overclocking chips in bulldozer. I figure by then, we will see 8 core, 4.0ghz of goodness.


----------



## algreen

Hi y'all.

First time poster, builder and overclocker. I went with this mainboard (specs in my signature) after reading the positive reviews. I have read through dozens of pages thus far and plan to finish the thread. I am looking for some advice/opinions.

1. whats the purpose of CPU Unlocker?
2. whats the benefit of increasing the PCIe speed?

So far, all I have done is raised the ref clock up to 215, the multiplier to x17 (3440mhz) at the stock volotage. I added a fan to my Arctic Cooling pro 64 for push/pull configuration (see pics). The board seems stable (I'm typing on it right now), but the temp is around 45* with regular workflow (several windows open). I read the Arctic Silver takes 200 hours to break in, but I think I used too much (about a BB sized spread thinly over both the CPU and cooler base. Not sure what to do with voltages yet, wouldn't the AUTO adjust itself properly?

Any help or "next step" recommendations appreciated and thanks for the great forum.








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Computer pics[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]" border="0" alt="" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" />








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]COmputer pics[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]" border="0" alt="" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" />


----------



## raisethe3

Am3 vs Am3r2, any difference between them?


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
*"but you still might need an updated motherboard to support it."
*
Darn I hope not!

+rep

The desktop socket is listed as AM3r2, which will probably be called "AM3"+ and the CPUs should be able to work in AM3 boards with an appropriate BIOS update and such.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
Hi y'all.

First time poster, builder and overclocker. I went with this mainboard (specs in my signature) after reading the positive reviews. I have read through dozens of pages thus far and plan to finish the thread. I am looking for some advice/opinions.

1. whats the purpose of CPU Unlocker?
2. whats the benefit of increasing the PCIe speed?

So far, all I have done is raised the ref clock up to 215, the multiplier to x17 (3440mhz) at the stock volotage. I added a fan to my Arctic Cooling pro 64 for push/pull configuration (see pics). The board seems stable (I'm typing on it right now), but the temp is around 45* with regular workflow (several windows open). I read the Arctic Silver takes 200 hours to break in, but I think I used too much (about a BB sized spread thinly over both the CPU and cooler base. Not sure what to do with voltages yet, wouldn't the AUTO adjust itself properly?

Any help or "next step" recommendations appreciated and thanks for the great forum.


1st WELCOME!

next the CPU unlocker is for dual or tri core cpu's that could possibly be quads. No need for you to worry about it as you have a native quad.

Personally I dont mess with the PCI-E speed as I have heard mixed reviews on what could happen and IMHO the risks outweigh the benefits.

As for you TIM (artic silver) application. I would remove your HSF and clean both the CPU and the cooler then what you want to do is put about the size of a grain of rice's worth on the cpu (do not spread it) and then put the cooler on. as you put it on give a slight twist counter-clockwise and clockwise to help spread it out.

Next you want to DL some stability testing software (a few of my personal favorites are in the first post) Prime95, IBT, and LinX)

Auto voltage will do you for a while but once you really get to OC'ing you are going to have to add some volts. How much will depend on how well you cooler works for you. I am going to assume that your 955 is a C3 so you will want to keep in under 60*c load max.

Another thing, go into your user CP and on the left hand side there will be "add system" click that and put your specs in there and you will have one of the nice system spec things like the rest of us









Also feel free to ask as many questions as needed so that we may help you get your system running where it should be.


----------



## algreen

Thanks.

1. I cleaned and reapplied the Arctic Silver following their instructions online; apparently, a little goes a long way. I applied probably triple the amount necessary.

2. I updated my system info, thanks for the heads up.

3. downloaded Prime95. How good is the stability test in AMD Overdrive?

4. BTW - are noobs not allowed to post pics? I would like to share some screen shots, but the pics I am hosting on picassa don't seem to appear.

5. I read another post on this forum about Speed Fan 4.4 where the North Bridge on our board (Remote 1) appears to run hot. Mine is at 65*







while the system is 38* and the core is 40*. weird, no?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
Thanks.

1. I cleaned and reapplied the Arctic Silver following their instructions online; apparently, a little goes a long way. I applied probably triple the amount necessary.

2. I updated my system info, thanks for the heads up.

3. downloaded Prime95. How good is the stability test in AMD Overdrive?

4. BTW - are noobs not allowed to post pics? I would like to share some screen shots, but the pics I am hosting on picassa don't seem to appear.

5. I read another post on this forum about Speed Fan 4.4 where the North Bridge on our board (Remote 1) appears to run hot. Mine is at 65*







while the system is 38* and the core is 40*. weird, no?

I have not used AMD overdrives stability test so I cant say one way or the other.

I am not sure about the pics. You should be able to upload them in the advanced reply, additional options.

Personally I and quite a few here like everest as you dont have to set up TJmax and it seems to be spot on, as well as having some other nifty functions.

The NB(chipset) on our board does run a bit hot. 80*c is the MAX if you are really getting up there I would suggest removing the Stock thermal bubblegum and replacing it with something better.


----------



## algreen

Thanks for the feedback. I found a good post on this issue as well.


----------



## Aqualoon

Wasn't sure where to put this, but since this is in direct relation to the NB temp I'm posting it here.

What do you guys think about moving from a higher tower type CPU cooler to a lower profile one like the H50 to improve the airflow over the NB? I have a higher tower type cooler, and I put my video card in the first PCIE slot and looking at it now, there is no possible way for cooler air from the front of the case to go over the north-bridge heatsink. So I'm thinking with an H50 that there might be a better chance for some airflow to make it between the CPU and GPU to actually get to the NB.


----------



## aSilva

i thought this board was 16x on 4 individual slots so you could put ur card on fourth slot farthest from nb and have more air flow


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aSilva* 
i thought this board was 16x on 4 individual slots so you could put ur card on fourth slot farthest from nb and have more air flow

1st and 3rd PCIe slots are both x16. Put the card in the 3rd BLUE PCIe slot and you'll be good. I would suggest replcing the TIM on the NB/SB HS's though. Will lower your temps onthe NB a good 10+*C

6.....8...... then 12 Cores. What will that be used for?


----------



## NCspecV81

anyone have links to all the bios's? My new board is @ 1.6.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
anyone have links to all the bios's? My new board is @ 1.6.

What bios version are you looking for mate,?????


----------



## moorhen2

Well going back to our CPU-NB x14 problem,for the last 2 days i have been able to cold boot @x14,that is turning my system off over night,turned her on the last two mornings and she's booted straight up no problem,so what is going on here,LOL!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


anyone have links to all the bios's? My new board is @ 1.6.



here ya go; http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


----------



## jck

Hey guys. Any of you have experience going from a rig with a single SSD and quad Raid10 drives to dual RAID 0 SSDs and quad RAID10 drives?

I am getting a 2nd OCZ Vertex II 60GB and gonna replace my Kingston SSD with the pair of the OCZs I'll have, and want to RAID0 them together as my boot drive.

Any suggestions?

I'm running out of ESATA ports. Doh! lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice Moorhen....

Do you think that it's the BIOS version that you have installed?

QUESTION FOR ALL....

Has anyone noticed that at higher CPUNB OC's (Above 2800Mhz) Internet Explorer has a hard time loading Adobe Flash Player on random Sites?

Cause I have and it's even WITH a Fresh Install! I have to uninstall it, Close all IE Windows, do a disk Cleanup and then reinstall it. BUT STILL, it deosn't always load the AFP for some reason....

Now, if I lower my CPUNB Speed, the issue goes away!

Any thought on this?


----------



## gsk3rd

I actually noticed something very similar when I oced the NB. CPU was fine to OC but anything over 2.6 on the nb and I had issues with a few programs.


----------



## Mastiffman

Interesting.....

gsk3rd,

Do you like your case? I'm looking for a full tower having Black Interrior, A Window and Tubing hols near the bottom rear of the case enough so that I can get tubing around the Resivour Rad in the back and I'm down to these. I'm just trying to find the lowest price that I can including shipping.... The IKONIK RA2000 Maybe a no go though...

AZZA Solano 1000 Black 
NZXT Tempest EVO
IKONIK RA 2000 Black

But you tower is similar to the AZZA...


----------



## gsk3rd

I would go for the cosair 800. I beast of a case. pricey but worth it. I actually don't have a case anymore. I am actually computer less.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I would go for the cosair 800. I beast of a case. pricey but worth it. I actually don't have a case anymore. I am actually computer less.


good to hear, well only because thats what you needed to do


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


im running my nb @2800 and cpu/nb volts @1.32, but remember what works for me may not work for you, also others have gone upto 1.4v but im sure your safe upto 1.5v dependent on temps,


I'm trying out 1.55V on my CPU and my CPU-NB, and my CPU is at it's limits for temps (55-58C load) and for some reason, after replacing the NB/SB with Arctic Silver 5, I ended up getting higher temps (65-70C to a whopping 80C at idle, this is with the NB voltage at 1.45).

For the NB/SB, how did you guys apply the TIM? I just put a tiny dot and spread it.

Resulted in a 4ghz CPU OC while getting my NB to cold boot at 3ghz.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I'm trying out 1.55V on my CPU and my CPU-NB, and my CPU is at it's limits for temps (55-58C load) and for some reason, after replacing the NB/SB with Arctic Silver 5, I ended up getting higher temps (65-70C to a whopping 80C at idle, this is with the NB voltage at 1.45).

For the NB/SB, how did you guys apply the TIM? I just put a tiny dot and spread it.

Resulted in a 4ghz CPU OC while getting my NB to cold boot at 3ghz.


















NICE!!!!! And A C2!!!!! Good Job There! I take it you like the 1.9BIOS!

Just a little tidbit piece of hardware that I thought was cool!

CLEAR CMOS from the outside of your case.

Wife said that she just wants me to happy with my decision, at the sacrifice of a bit higher price, so I went with the Silverstone Raven RV02B-W.

Nice and sleek and it will actually fit nicely on the left side if desk on a lower level side shelf and open a ton of room in my work area. It's not to expensive (Although it's about 4.5x the price of my other case) and also has a window on that side as well! It will work out nice. It's the first case that I purchased in about 4 years. My current has served me well and will sever my wife just as well.


----------



## gsk3rd

Man no one has scooped up this MB yet? Had hits on cpu and ram but not MB.


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Just a little tidbit piece of hardware that I thought was cool!

CLEAR CMOS from the outside of your case.

wow..... I made one of those back when I had my Abit NF7-S. I never knew they sold them.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nice. Goes right in a CPI Expansion slot too!


----------



## eldarjane

Hi Guyz i Need help.. i want to switch on AM3 in Short "the Dragon Platform" im from Republic of The Philipines!! i come from AMD CPU thread.. those people there dicourage me about AMd..







i ask questions there about building an Gaming Amd platform some of them sayz dont go AMD? i know that intel CPU's are much Powerful but i know there are no difference on games.. x58 Builds are sooOOooo!! Much EXpenssive!! i want to be smart these days..i realize that Intel Boards [email protected]!Ks! when they launch a new CPU its not Backward Compatible..errrr.. please help i need advice about building a high performance gaming Rig here is my Rig set up Plan

MSI 790FX-GD70-Very Good price here in the Philippines $180=9,120pesos

AMD Phenom IIx4 965 BE Rev.C2-Huge Price Drop Here $195=9,360pesos
Some People here are Huge Intel Fans..x58 Boards are too much Pricey here!

G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2Gb 1600Mhz or
a G.Skill Eco Series 2x2Gb 1600 Mhz+CL7+1.35v+Cheap Price!!low voltage!! it sells here @ 6,200 pesos here in my country

And i Will add onother HD5850 to crossfire'd it on my current card

Will i Gain some Bonus Performance? coz it was an AMD+ATI set up? Btw im an ATI Fan Boy i never used an Nvidia card before since the AGP era..

Becoz i Value My Money! and i have to save some Buck!! for future Upgrade or what so ever.. any help and sudgestion will be Much Appreciated Tnx!!


----------



## eldarjane

hi


----------



## Chopxsticks

Question!

So I replaced my MSI 4850 with a Palit 4850, I KNOW WORKS, my friend has been using it for 3 months now, I tried to run 3dmark and error-ed out, what setting in our bios is for GPU's?


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


For the NB/SB, how did you guys apply the TIM? I just put a tiny dot and spread it.


+1. I'm interested in how to remove and replace the TIM on the chipset.


----------



## eldarjane

Hi Guyz i Need help.. i want to switch on AM3 in Short "the Dragon Platform" im from Republic of The Philipines!! i come from AMD CPU thread.. those people there dicourage me about AMd.. i ask questions there about building an Gaming Amd platform some of them sayz dont go AMD? i know that intel CPU's are much Powerful but i know there are no difference on games.. x58 Builds are sooOOooo!! Much EXpenssive!! i want to be smart these days..i realize that Intel Boards [email protected]!Ks! when they launch a new CPU its not Backward Compatible..errrr.. please help i need advice about building a high performance gaming Rig here is my Rig set up Plan

MSI 790FX-GD70-Very Good price here in the Philippines $180=9,120pesos

AMD Phenom IIx4 965 BE Rev.C2-Huge Price Drop Here $195=9,360pesos
Some People here are Huge Intel Fans..x58 Boards are too much Pricey here!

G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2Gb 1600Mhz or
a G.Skill Eco Series 2x2Gb 1600 Mhz+CL7+1.35v+Cheap Price!!low voltage!! it sells here @ 6,200 pesos here in my country

And i Will add onother HD5850 to crossfire'd it on my current card

Will i Gain some Bonus Performance? coz it was an AMD+ATI set up? Btw im an ATI Fan Boy i never used an Nvidia card before since the AGP era..

Becoz i Value My Money! and i have to save some Buck!! for future Upgrade or what so ever.. any help and sudgestion will be Much Appreciated Tnx!!


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice. Goes right in a CPI Expansion slot too!


So where do u connect the leads?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
So where do u connect the leads?

Right on the CMOS Jumper Leads. Pretty cool huh? So you would just shut her all the way down, pull the plug and flippy-da-do-dah!









Hey.... QUESTION!

Has anyone "Else" noticed a huge difference in the 1.102b BIOS? The 1.9officials wouldn't let me boot un into the OS past 1680Mhz Ram Freq. I booted up @ 1704Mhz not even thinking about it. Cool stuff. I really hope that MSI gets the hang of this "Lets improve the BIOS" thing....


----------



## mav2000

wow looks to be a good bios am going to try this one....download link?


----------



## Chopxsticks

My good man Mastiff, where should I be playing with volts to pass a 3dmark06?

Oh and my CPU is up to 1.49volts and 3.7ghz
I had another Hyperflood at 1.46 so I jumped up some.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
wow looks to be a good bios am going to try this one....download link?

HERE you go. It was on page 470. I had to find it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
My good man Mastiff, where should I be playing with volts to pass a 3dmark06?

Oh and my CPU is up to 1.49volts and 3.7ghz
I had another Hyperflood at 1.46 so I jumped up some.


Man, that seems a tad high. I think that the HTSF Error is just from plain lack of volts. I got one when I tried undervolting my ram to much. So it seems that's it's either CPU, CPUNB or Ram that will cause it!

Are you increasing your HT Ref Clk (FSB) at all? or just multi? If only multi, you shouldn't really need an increase of volts at all. Mine does up to 3.8-3.9on stock volts. Stable. But, if I have my CPUNB Freq up it kindof needs +.01v...


----------



## Chopxsticks

So think I should turn down CPU and turn up CPU-NB volts?

EDIT
my CPU is now at 1.4v
CPU-NB is at 1.25v
Dram 1.7v
NB 1.25
HT link 1.230

everything else auto


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
So think I should turn down CPU and turn up CPU-NB volts?

What a breif run down of your settings? Possibly. That would be my guess if cranking the CPU Volts hasn't affected anything...

Do you have a C2 or C3?


----------



## Chopxsticks

I have a C2 955. running bios 1.8 for this mobo


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I have a C2 955. running bios 1.8 for this mobo


K... I swear the Official BIOS suck compared to the Betas.... I would try 1.84beta or the 1.102betas. They Both seem Ram, Voltage and Temp Friendly!

What are your Basic settings....?


----------



## Kokin

Mastiffman, what method did you use to reapply your TIM on the NB/SB? I feel like the spread method wasn't effective as it brought my temps up 10-15Â°C instead of down that much. Also, did you keep the white squares on the heatsinks intact or did you remove them?









I used Arctic Silver 5 and I did thoroughly clean the chipset before adding the AS-5. I wasn't able to get all the pink gunk off, so that's probably my problem, but I'd just like to confirm what methods are effective.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Mastiffman, what method did you use to reapply your TIM on the NB/SB? I feel like the spread method wasn't effective as it brought my temps up 10-15Â°C instead of down that much. Also, did you keep the white squares on the heatsinks intact or did you remove them?









I used Arctic Silver 5 and I did thoroughly clean the chipset before adding the AS-5. I wasn't able to get all the pink gunk off, so that's probably my problem, but I'd just like to confirm what methods are effective.


i had to use a blob of TIM on my NB SB not spread it like a cpu headsink, the NB SB heatsink sits up a little from the chip as it seems, this is why there is so much stock pink goo in a heap. i tryed both methods and a big not thick blob worked best, temp when from stock [email protected] 78c on full load to 55c on full load with zalman stg1 paste.

also i left the white squares on there as they help with padding the heatsink. and to contain the paste.


----------



## Chopxsticks

were are beta bios located? I'll try out the 1.102


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


were are beta bios located? I'll try out the 1.102


See my post on page 470,i posted the link there.


----------



## Chopxsticks

thank you moorhen2.

Mastiffman, I have decided to sell my G.skill after reading many posts saying this board does not like G.skill, if I get this ram sold what do you recommend?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-432-_-Product

Thoughts on this ram? My friend won it at a lan party and is looking to sell it

*3rd Edit:* So Im going to install Vista when I get home today, I never got hyper flood errors in Windows XP, so maybe Vista will also be better.


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


thank you moorhen2.

Mastiffman, *I have decided to sell my G.skill after reading many posts saying this board does not like G.skill*, if I get this ram sold what do you recommend?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-432-_-Product

Thoughts on this ram? My friend won it at a lan party and is looking to sell it

*3rd Edit:* So Im going to install Vista when I get home today, I never got hyper flood errors in Windows XP, so maybe Vista will also be better.


I'm not having any problems with my Gskill RAM. I have it running at 1600 7-7-7-24 that it's rated at.


----------



## moorhen2

Never had any problems running my "ripjaws"on this board @7 7 7 21 28 1.65v,used them for a couple of months.


----------



## Aqualoon

So, how exactly does one take off the NB heatsink? TIM application for something like this the same for a CPU - dot in the middle, put the HS on, let the pressure from the HS spread it around?


----------



## Rains

So, I've finally read through this entire thread. My board should be here tonight! I just wish I had AS5 with me so I could replace the stock TIM right off the bat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
... SNIP!... when we refer to overclocking the NB,it's actualy the NB frequency which is on the CPU,ie the IMC,hope this clarifies things.









Good info! While I was reading about the effect it had on memory bandwidth, this little voice in the back of my head kept say, "but the memory controller is on die! Why would the NB make any difference? I, of course, had an outdated schema of the NB in mind









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Man no one has scooped up this MB yet? Had hits on cpu and ram but not MB.

Good luck with your sale man, when I parted out my C2D system, the RAM went right away, the CPU shortly after, but I still have the mobo. Mind you, I can't post it on the classifieds here yet, which sucks. I sold all my stuff through kijiji
















Now, to wait


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So, how exactly does one take off the NB heatsink? TIM application for something like this the same for a CPU - dot in the middle, put the HS on, let the pressure from the HS spread it around?


I did this TIM reinstall this morning; it was super easy and effective. Follow the instructions on page 1 of this thread.

From everything I have read, the "Remote 1" sensor on SpeedFan 4.40 is measuring a temp sensor in the heatsink located on the chipset below the RAM slots. before replacing the TIM, 65* at idle, now 55* at idle. I used Arctic Silver 5 and over hte 200 hour break-in period, it should drop a few *C.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


See my post on page 470,i posted the link there.


I installed these bios, my CPU-Z reads them as V1.10B2
Is this correct?

Also after reset I got BSOD then it reset all my bios settings to auto and here I am typing this post....

*EDIT* So with new bios tried to run a 3Dmark06 to see how these bios did, first test in an I got a hyperflood transport error...


----------



## algreen

question about CPU-Z...

I just did a fresh install of Win 7 64. The only tweak thus far is raising the ref clock to 210mhz. In the BIOS, everything reads normal, but in CPU-Z, and at idle, the core speed fluctuates from 840 - 3360mhz every few seconds. The voltage (1.45-.968) and multiplier (x16-x4) fluctuate lock step too.

Why is this?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
question about CPU-Z...

I just did a fresh install of Win 7 64. The only tweak thus far is raising the ref clock to 210mhz. In the BIOS, everything reads normal, but in CPU-Z, and at idle, the core speed fluctuates from 840 - 3360mhz every few seconds. The voltage (1.45-.968) and multiplier (x16-x4) fluctuate lock step too.

Why is this?

That would be cool and quiet (C&Q) taking effect. Turn it off if you are going to be OC'ing as it *can* cause instability.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I officially cant take this board Hyper Flood sync error-ing on me anymore. With Auto settings and the new bios I cant even start up 3dmark06 let alone a game and it crashes. GOD help me!!! Im on the verge of parting this thing out -.-


----------



## DrBrownfinger

hi. this is my first post cause i just found this forum a couple weeks back. i run my cpu at 4.0ghz all the time unless im doing benchmarks. what do you guys run yours at? i have run mine at 4.3ghz stable (2hrs prime95) on a cold night with the window open and run approx. 63c. at 4.0ghz it never gets over 54c.
also i changed my nb paste with ac5 but i also have a 40mm fan zip tied to it. my idle temp is 37c and highest i've hit is 61c. my nb is 2664. would this be considered good? i haven't read all 490+ pages yet.


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I officially cant take this board Hyper Flood sync error-ing on me anymore. With Auto settings and the new bios I cant even start up 3dmark06 let alone a game and it crashes. GOD help me!!! Im on the verge of parting this thing out -.-

It's my understanding that hyper flood sync errors are caused by having the CPU voltage too low. Try increasing this


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


It's my understanding that hyper flood sync errors are caused by having the CPU voltage too low. Try increasing this










sadly I have, I even went up to 1.49 volts and people had felt that seemed a tad high.

I just sold my G.skill ram and a friend is bringing over some really old crucial DDR3 so Im going to plug that in and see what happens.


----------



## Rains

Hmm. What powersupply do you have? Have you noticed your vCore dropping under load?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I officially cant take this board Hyper Flood sync error-ing on me anymore. With Auto settings and the new bios I cant even start up 3dmark06 let alone a game and it crashes. GOD help me!!! Im on the verge of parting this thing out -.-


Flash back to 1.8 (bios), buddy. Hopefully if it's bios version related that should do it, and 1.8 is fine, I haven't even gone to 1.9 yet, don't see the need.

I had some HTSF issues with some of the beta bios's back several months ago, like 1.6xx & 1.7xx beta's, so it may be related. I think it may be C2/bios combos, some of the time. I was using a C2 @ the time I was using the beta bios's. Not saying it *is* related, just how I was setup at the time.

FTR, it doesn't seem that everybody's system is going to respond the same way with this board (assuming very similar or near identical key components).

I'v noticed a few irregularities with members doing the same thing and getting different results. HTSF errors seem to be one, NB cold boot is another. Some people have RAM that won't play nice, and others with the same RAM are fine.

Just my observations, lately.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


hi. this is my first post cause i just found this forum a couple weeks back. i run my cpu at 4.0ghz all the time unless im doing benchmarks. what do you guys run yours at? i have run mine at 4.3ghz stable (2hrs prime95) on a cold night with the window open and run approx. 63c. at 4.0ghz it never gets over 54c. 
also i changed my nb paste with ac5 but i also have a 40mm fan zip tied to it. my idle temp is 37c and highest i've hit is 61c. my nb is 2664. would this be considered good? i haven't read all 490+ pages yet.


Welcome to the thread. There are a lot of great people in here.

Those are some good numbers you have there. That's a good C3, not all of us are so lucky (like me







).

If you're going to Blend, you really should run it for at least 3 hrs, the 2-3 hour span is working the NB and RAM very hard, and is the most common place for instabilities with the Ph II's.

The higher the NB the better, and you shouldn't need much in the NB core volts for NB overclocks. Maybe like 1.2-1.25 for 2.8 Ghz, probably even less.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


Hmm. What powersupply do you have? Have you noticed your vCore dropping under load?


Good question.

Marc


----------



## Chopxsticks

I'll jump back to 1.8 give it a shot,

I only crash during games.. again the only this PC is meant to do.









gentlemen is on his way to pick up my ram, I will be purchasing something someone else in this thread is using, most likely OCZ it seems.

next im selling both my 4850's to try and get a new GPU.

@ rains
im using an old 500 watt antec which was running my old build just fine.

On a side note... I have no crashes or any issues whats so ever in windows xp..... it has only been Windows 7 I attended PDXlan 15 in Feb and actually reformatted to xp for the weekend so as to not crash!! went splendidly, come back to Windows 7 BAM!!! punch to the crotch every time I try and launch a game...

Why OCN gods WHY


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


... back to Windows 7 BAM!!! punch to the crotch every time I try and launch a game...

Why OCN gods WHY


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I'll jump back to 1.8 give it a shot,

I only crash during games.. again the only this PC is meant to do.









gentlemen is on his way to pick up my ram, I will be purchasing something someone else in this thread is using, most likely OCZ it seems.

next im selling both my 4850's to try and get a new GPU.

@ rains
im using an old 500 watt antec which was running my old build just fine.

On a side note... I have no crashes or any issues whats so ever in windows xp..... it has only been Windows 7 I attended PDXlan 15 in Feb and actually reformatted to xp for the weekend so as to not crash!! went splendidly, come back to Windows 7 BAM!!! punch to the crotch every time I try and launch a game...

Why OCN gods WHY


You were trying to run 2 4850's with only a 500W PSU? That might be the source of your problems, since 2 4850s + a PhII are close to reaching the limits of a 500W PSU, especially if OCed.

As for RAM, I recommend Mushkin. I've never heard of anyone having problems with Mushkin, but they aren't as widely used compared to OCZ.


----------



## Chopxsticks

only running 1 of the 4850's sadly I have owned the two of these for over a year and never got to see the awesomeness of crossfire, I know a 500watt just isnt enough, plus the heat just one of these things puts out is enough for my case.. 60C at idle and 80C full load... with 2 extra fans pointing on it in a HAF 932 case... I just dont understand


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I'll jump back to 1.8 give it a shot,

I only crash during games.. again the only this PC is meant to do.









gentlemen is on his way to pick up my ram, I will be purchasing something someone else in this thread is using, most likely OCZ it seems.

next im selling both my 4850's to try and get a new GPU.

@ rains
im using an old 500 watt antec which was running my old build just fine.

On a side note... I have no crashes or any issues whats so ever in windows xp..... it has only been Windows 7 I attended PDXlan 15 in Feb and actually reformatted to xp for the weekend so as to not crash!! went splendidly, come back to Windows 7 BAM!!! punch to the crotch every time I try and launch a game...

Why OCN gods WHY

What games are you running? Have you tried running them XP compatibility mode and as administrator? Also maybe that old PSU isn't giving the goods like it once was and I agree with you selling the 4850's. Go with 5770 or better. JMO


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ya I agree on the GPU and the PSU, but im broke, and text books sell slowly.

As for games... wait for it.... TorchLight RATED BEST GAME FOR A NETBOOK









Seriously, I crash out of that game alot. also played some Dragon Age Origins and Allods online just recently.

but I have always had a lingering suspicion its my GPU because randomly talking to NPC's would flair up my GPU fan, no real reason, just talking to NPC's and stuff. I dont ever recall having crashes either when I was using my friends HIS 5770.. I really think its the fact Windows 7 is DX11 and my gpu is old ballz.. there has to be some kind of compatibility issue.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Ya I agree on the GPU and the PSU, but im broke, and text books sell slowly.

As for games... wait for it.... TorchLight RATED BEST GAME FOR A NETBOOK









Seriously, I crash out of that game alot. also played some Dragon Age Origins and Allods online just recently.

but I have always had a lingering suspicion its my GPU because randomly talking to NPC's would flair up my GPU fan, no real reason, just talking to NPC's and stuff. I dont ever recall having crashes either when I was using my friends HIS 5770.. I really think its the fact Windows 7 is DX11 and my gpu is old ballz.. there has to be some kind of compatibility issue.

I hear ya on the money thing. I really don't think it's just DX11. I was dual booting between Win 7 and Vista Ultimate (32 bit) with a HD 3850 AGP and had no problems, just mediocre game video quality. My first guess would be that PSU. Gaming brings out devil for power stress and the 4850 requires two 6pin connectors. Correct? That's probably why you had no trouble with the 5770, less power requirements= one 6pin connector and PSUs do get weaker with time.


----------



## Kokin

Those temps do seem a bit high, especially in a decent case. Do you automatically run the GPU fan or do you manually set it? I've got a 4890 Toxic and it's cooling system is a tad different, so I can't compare, but my temps are 35-45C (100%fan speed vs a 38%fan speed) idle with a 60C load in an Antec 902 case, stock fans set on low/med.


----------



## Chopxsticks

manually set the fan to 65%

ok New issue fellas, so I sold that G.skill and plugged in this stuff
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148187

Now!! 1 stick works at a time, 2 sticks and my PC wont even start up, im using the first Blue DIMM slot, whats going on here?

*Edit/Update* With one stick in I manually set volts to 1.9!!! as its what says is stock for these things... this is scary as hell, is it safe? I got both sticks working...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


manually set the fan to 65%

ok New issue fellas, so I sold that G.skill and plugged in this stuff
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148187

Now!! 1 stick works at a time, 2 sticks and my PC wont even start up, im using the first Blue DIMM slot, whats going on here?


Well for one it's PC 16000. Use the 1 stick go into your bios and try and set it at 1333. If that works then put in stick #2 and see if it boots. Also the very top review on newegg states compatibility issues with this ram and board. I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Chopxsticks

rofl, I pulled it out of a friends closet.. 1.9v in the bios got them both running.

Also I passed a 3dmark06 with no issues and scored almost the same score I did with 4gigs of ram vs the 2gigs I have now... does 3dmark not really test ram or what. The G.skill I just sold passed memtests just fine.. what gives.

going to try and play some games now, see if I crash.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


rofl, I pulled it out of a friends closet.. 1.9v in the bios got them both running.

Also I passed a 3dmark06 with no issues and scored almost the same score I did with 4gigs of ram vs the 2gigs I have now... does 3dmark not really test ram or what. The G.skill I just sold passed memtests just fine.. what gives.

going to try and play some games now, see if I crash.


If that's what they are rated for, then it's quite safe. I run mine at 1.95V and they still run pretty cool, although one stick may get a little warm when stressed.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
If that's what they are rated for, then it's quite safe. I run mine at 1.95V and they still run pretty cool, although one stick may get a little warm when stressed.

Generaly,phenoms prefer lower voltage ram,around the 1.6-1.7v mark,puts less stress on the IMC,when looking at ram,most ram designed for AMD cpu's are rated LV,low voltage.


----------



## mav2000

How would the eco series do? 1.35v for 1600 Mhz??


----------



## moorhen2

I think they would do nicely,are you getting some,???


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

On a different subject i recently upgraded my bios to 1.8 and 1.9 and everytime i switch of my PC the power light on the front of my case stays on.

Is this normal ? i know with the lower bios the light switches off as soon as the PC shuts down either from case off/on button or from windows ?

Thanks all


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
Guys,

On a different subject i recently upgraded my bios to 1.8 and 1.9 and everytime i switch of my PC the power light on the front of my case stays on.

Is this normal ? i know with the lower bios the light switches off as soon as the PC shuts down either from case off/on button or from windows ?

Thanks all

Yes this is normal,dont panic,lol!!!,oh,and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Hey guys,

Is it a problem that folding brings my chipset to 53C? I know this board has a naturally hot chipset, but I've reapplied TIM and put an Antec SpotCool over the chipset. Getting 53C when folding and a bit higher (still in the high 50's) when I use Small FFT's in Prime95.

Is this a problem??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SciriusDoomus* 
Hey guys,

Is it a problem that folding brings my chipset to 53C? I know this board has a naturally hot chipset, but I've reapplied TIM and put an Antec SpotCool over the chipset. Getting 53C when folding and a bit higher (still in the high 50's) when I use Small FFT's in Prime95.

Is this a problem??

Your NB temps are fine,folding does tend to put a bit more heat into the chipset,but your well within temp limits,80c is the max temp for our boards,but you dont want to get too close to this on a long term basis.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Okay, good. I don't think I've ever exceeded 60C with any part on the board even without my little mods. Thanks, you've put my mind at ease.


----------



## moorhen2

No problem,glad to be of help.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

About the light staying on, why is this normal, why is this happening now, are you sure nothing is on when my PC is off, just seems wierd.

Also if there is no effect of my case power light staying on after i switch off my PC does this mean we can overclock our NB past 2800+ and cold boot ?

Thanks all.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Generaly,phenoms prefer lower voltage ram,around the 1.6-1.7v mark,puts less stress on the IMC,when looking at ram,most ram designed for AMD cpu's are rated LV,low voltage.

Mine is rated to run 1.9-1.95V, so I can't really go lower than 1.85V without getting crashes/no boot.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
Guys,

About the light staying on, why is this normal, why is this happening now, are you sure nothing is on when my PC is off, just seems wierd.

Also if there is no effect of my case power light staying on after i switch off my PC does this mean we can overclock our NB past 2800+ and cold boot ?

Thanks all.

I'm not sure about the light staying on, but it bothers you, just turn off your PSU's switch or just unplug. It's possible the upgrade in BIOS switched one of your settings and it keeps components powered regardless of being shut down.

As for overclocking your NB past 2800+, it's very possible, but will require an increase in NB voltage and NB-CPU voltage. Using 1.45V my NB and 1.55V for my NB-CPU, I was able to cold boot past 3000mhz, but I wouldn't recommend going past 1.4V for both NB and NB-CPU, unless you know what you're doing. It's best to aim somewhere between 2600-2800 when OCing your NB, anything past that doesn't have much benefits.


----------



## NCspecV81

got an enermax 1250w coming. can't wait to finally juice these cards on a gd-70!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
Guys,

On a different subject i recently upgraded my bios to 1.8 and 1.9 and everytime i switch of my PC the power light on the front of my case stays on.

Is this normal ? i know with the lower bios the light switches off as soon as the PC shuts down either from case off/on button or from windows ?

Thanks all

OMG, thats whats been happening with my rig since I switched it to my old case. Its the BIOS? LOL I've been switching psu off...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
OMG, thats whats been happening with my rig since I switched it to my old case. Its the BIOS? LOL I've been switching psu off...

Try playing with the power options, do you use sleep state S1 or S3? I'm not familiar with the other options, so it's worth exploring, especially since our boards have a clear CMOS button, making playing around fun and easy.


----------



## SpeedwayNative

Got this board today! Only 5 hours since my first boot and Iâ€™m already loving the features, esp the "CPU NB Multiplier"! I didn't have that on my Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P!!! Going to have fun playing with NB Speed overclocking!

I did a lot of research on this upgrade, and came here many times for info from people who owned it, so thanks to all who put out their own personal reviews on it!

Biggest reason for my upgrade was a Quad Fire setup! Stupid "UPS 3 Day Select" though and my 2 additional Sapphire 4870's and 8 Sapphire 5770's (5 ref, 3 non ref) shipped on 2/17 won't be here until 2/22! "Select" how many days after 3 they are delivered more like it!

Going to be doing a lot of benchmarking on these video cards, and this is just the board for it!!!!! Will post 3DMark06 results!

Glad to be part of this club, and again, thanks to the members who helped make my decision on this board easier!!!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I'm not sure about the light staying on, but it bothers you, just turn off your PSU's switch or just unplug. It's possible the upgrade in BIOS switched one of your settings and it keeps components powered regardless of being shut down.

As for overclocking your NB past 2800+, it's very possible, but will require an increase in NB voltage and NB-CPU voltage. Using 1.45V my NB and 1.55V for my NB-CPU, I was able to cold boot past 3000mhz, but I wouldn't recommend going past 1.4V for both NB and NB-CPU, unless you know what you're doing. It's best to aim somewhere between 2600-2800 when OCing your NB, anything past that doesn't have much benefits.

Lets begin with NB voltage,this has nothing to do with overclocking the NB frequency,it's the voltage supplied to the chipset,so such high voltages are not required,i run mine @1.26v which is more than enough.

It's the cpu and cpu-nb voltages that count when overclocking,and running your CPU-NB at 1.55v is not advised,as this is over the recomended voltage that AMD specify as safe on air cooling,hope this helps.


----------



## Xs1nX

Will the GD70 at least boot/post into BIOS for update to a BIOS that supports a particular CPU if an unsupported CPU is used on whatever version of bios is shipped with board ?

I ask as i may want to pair this board with a Phenom II X2 555 as i hear since these are guaranteed C3 they are awesome value for money with OCing and potential Core unlocks.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xs1nX* 
Will the GD70 at least boot/post into BIOS for update to a BIOS that supports a particular CPU if an unsupported CPU is used on whatever version of bios is shipped with board ?

I ask as i may want to pair this board with a Phenom II X2 555 as i hear since these are guaranteed C3 they are awesome value for money with OCing and potential Core unlocks.

Your cpu has been supported since bios 1.6,if your board's bios is lower than this it should still post,but the cpu may not be recognised properly until you update the bios,and remember not all x2's will unlock to x4's,it's very chip and board dependent.Good luck anyway.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
Guys,

On a different subject i recently upgraded my bios to 1.8 and 1.9 and everytime i switch of my PC the power light on the front of my case stays on.

Is this normal ? i know with the lower bios the light switches off as soon as the PC shuts down either from case off/on button or from windows ?

Thanks all

*Go to BIOS settings --> Power Management Setup --> Jfp2 Power Led Function --> change it to Power Led
*
I had the same issue - have no idea why it's like that but it is







And there is nothing wrong - it is normal


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Your cpu has been supported since bios 1.6,if your board's bios is lower than this it should still post,but the cpu may not be recognised properly until you update the bios,and remember not all x2's will unlock to x4's,it's very chip and board dependent.Good luck anyway.

I realise that the unlock is in no way guaranteed, more interested in the 555 for it being always C3 and the impressive OCing potental it seems to have then the core unlock, as for gaming quad core is still not all that great as for the most part games are still not threaded enough to really take advantage. Also im struggling a bit with budget here due to storage commitments i figure the 555 is defiantly worth looking at.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
got an enermax 1250w coming. can't wait to finally juice these cards on a gd-70!

That the Evolution?

If so, I got the 1050 Revolution 85+, and it is a TANK. I power an OCed unlocked 550BE, 4xSamsung HDDs, 1 SSD, 1 BD-ROM, a CPU HSF, 200mm case fan, 140mm case fan, 3 80mm case fans, and 2x 5850s...and it never even hiccups.

Good stuff there, NCspec. Good luck


----------



## NCspecV81

yep the evo galaxy. 6 12v rails @ 30amps is a BEEEEEEEEEAST!


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yep the evo galaxy. 6 12v rails @ 30amps is a BEEEEEEEEEAST!

My PSU has a single 12v rail, 60amps







Mmm!


----------



## Fifth

This is a bad ass board with a lot of features. Overclocking is a breeze with it! I'd recommend it to anyone looking for a good crossfire, trifire, and quadfire motherboard. Haven't found one thing I dislike about it yet!


----------



## Rains

I am really not understanding the first four voltage options for this board. I have looked around, and found This and also read mduclow's guide .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bit-tech.net*
CPU Vdd Voltage: This is the positive voltage supplied to the FETs. MSI states (on another 790FX board with Phenom II) that 1.3 to 1.4V is typical safe value, however we've increased it here because we've added additional cooling to the CPU socket area with two large fans.

CPU-NB Vdd Voltage: This can also help with increasing the integrated memory controller overclock - we've not increased it here, but considering AMD claims 1.4 to 1.5V for the CPU-NB core for optimum results, the CPU-NB Vdd should also be ~1.3 to 1.4V.

CPU Voltage: Typically the 45nm SOI Phenom IIs can withstand quite high voltages so 1.5V should be OK if it's properly cooled. However it's worth mentioning that this is wrongly labeled, and is actually the voltage offset, as increasing the Vdd above adjusts this value as well.

CPU-NB Voltage: Like the above setting, working in combination with the CPU-NB Vdd setting will give you an additional voltage. Work with mostly Vdd and start with a small setting here.

CPU PLL Voltage: Similar/same as the VDDA on Asus boards and can directly reflect chipset and MOSFET temperatures so it's worth keeping an eye on the heatsink. 2.6 to 2.8V can sometimes make a difference: MSI allows particularly fine tuning on the GD70, but we found it didn't affect our overclock so we left it at the cooler 2.65V.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
On our board (790FX GD70), the first two voltage options should not go over the stock voltage for your chip and NB. For a C2 965 this would be 1.425 for the CPU and 1.3125 for the CPU-NB (the first two options). The second two (#3 & 4) are for adjusting above stock voltages. So if we say increase the CPU volts to 1.475, set the first to 1.425 (965 C2 chip), the second can stay on auto (not o/c'ing the NB in this example), the third to 1.475 and the forth to auto. Got it? If we say increase the CPU-NB volts to 1.35, then the first is auto, second 1.3125, third auto, and forth 1.35. Make sense?

So, bit-tech seems to say (at least for the CPU-NB v) that these values are cumulative, wheras mduclow has them as a min/max (stock/overvolt). What do these options really do? If it is a min/max setup, wouldn't stock voltage be assumed for the first two options?

Help please!


----------



## dir_d

Does anyone with ACC set to auto in bios when the computer cold boots or reboots get a giant loud click all fans run run on high for a second then all go back to normal and boot up?

edit..It has always done this for me just wondering if its normal im on 1.9 bios now


----------



## Rains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Does anyone with ACC set to auto in bios when the computer cold boots or reboots get a giant loud click all fans run run on high for a second then all go back to normal and boot up?

edit..It has always done this for me just wondering if its normal im on 1.9 bios now


I have never noticed this myself, but I have ACC disabled. Do you have the same issue with ACC disabled?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Lets begin with NB voltage,this has nothing to do with overclocking the NB frequency,it's the voltage supplied to the chipset,so such high voltages are not required,i run mine @1.26v which is more than enough.

It's the cpu and cpu-nb voltages that count when overclocking,and running your CPU-NB at 1.55v is not advised,as this is over the recomended voltage that AMD specify as safe on air cooling,hope this helps.










I don't keep these values on all the time, I was just testing to see how far I could go with such high voltages. However, I did notice that a higher NB voltage would allow me to cold boot to 2800mhz-3000+mhz settings for my NB speed. If I had anything lower than 1.35-1.4V for my NB, I would get no boot. Strange, no?

I normally run my NB at 2600 with 1.25V on my CPU-NB voltage, 1.26V for my NB, and my CPU @ 3800 with 1.4375V as I don't want to ruin my precious parts.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


I have never noticed this myself, but I have ACC disabled. Do you have the same issue with ACC disabled?


No...Thats why i asked, ill try to take a sound bite or something later.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Does anyone with ACC set to auto in bios when the computer cold boots or reboots get a giant loud click all fans run run on high for a second then all go back to normal and boot up?

edit..It has always done this for me just wondering if its normal im on 1.9 bios now


All my fans boot up fine, but I noticed my GPU fan does run on high for about a second or two when I boot up/reboot. This is with ACC set on off, auto, and manually set for each core.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Does anyone with ACC set to auto in bios when the computer cold boots or reboots get a giant loud click all fans run run on high for a second then all go back to normal and boot up?

edit..It has always done this for me just wondering if its normal im on 1.9 bios now

Mines done it since day one, the CPU fan and gpu fans go to town on start, then bog down to set value in bios, besides GPU obviously, which is controlled through its own board.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Does anyone with ACC set to auto in bios when the computer cold boots or reboots get a giant loud click all fans run run on high for a second then all go back to normal and boot up?

edit..It has always done this for me just wondering if its normal im on 1.9 bios now


My GPU does ramp up and then settles back down on restart regardless of ACC enabled or not, but no giant load click.


----------



## Mastiffman

That sounds normal to me. It's just the process of intialization, except the "Click" part.

Quote:



So, bit-tech seems to say (at least for the CPU-NB v) that these values are cumulative, wheras mduclow has them as a min/max (stock/overvolt). What do these options really do? If it is a min/max setup, wouldn't stock voltage be assumed for the first two options?

Help please!


 Cut and dry.... The First two voltages that end in "VDD voltages" are to "Fine Tune" the Voltages.

So once you've set the 3rd and 4th voltage values and you would to get the more fine tuned use the VDD Voltages...

Being that the CPU/ CPUNB Voltages can be adjust by .01v increments, that doens't allow the the voltages steps in between those.


----------



## moorhen2

New version of "CINEBENCH"out,as usual looks like it's optimised for I###L cpu's,lol!!!!


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
That sounds normal to me. It's just the process of intialization, except the "Click" part.

Cut and dry.... The First two voltages that end in "VDD voltages" are to "Fine Tune" the Voltages.

So once you've set the 3rd and 4th voltage values and you would to get the more fine tuned use the VDD Voltages...

Being that the CPU/ CPUNB Voltages can be adjust by .01v increments, that doens't allow the the voltages steps in between those.

Thanks! +rep to you, Sir


----------



## gsk3rd

Well guys got the computer just about sold. Only a few odds and ends left to be sold. The new owner of my board, cpu and ram should be coming to this thread for knowledge as I told him to come here to help OC eberything.

I have preordered the new g73 A1 laptop. I feel kinda bad for getting an intel i7 chip but amd doesn't have much in newer tech for mobile chips. Though I did get an ati mobile 5870 graphics card.


----------



## dir_d

Ill get a clip later tonight guys so you can see and hear.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey guys I know I've probably asked this before but I can't recall.

Do any of you guys that run win7 64 bit have some sort of driver issue when trying to use S&M?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Hey guys I know I've probably asked this before but I can't recall.

Do any of you guys that run win7 64 bit have some sort of driver issue when trying to use S&M?

Is'nt that bondage,S&M.lol!!,sorry bad joke,what is S&M by the way,??


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Hey guys I know I've probably asked this before but I can't recall.

Do any of you guys that run win7 64 bit have some sort of driver issue when trying to use S&M?

it says there is but just ignore it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Is'nt that bondage,S&M.lol!!,sorry bad joke,what is S&M by the way,??









It is a stress testing program.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Does anybody know what Temp1 on Speedfan on this board is? It spikes when I do IntelBurnTest (around 60C) I think it may be my core, because I unlocked the 4th core of my chip and the "Core" temperature is 0C. If it's not the chip, then what's Temp1?

EDIT:According to Speedfan, Temp1's chip is F71882F, the sensor is "Temp1", the BUS is ISA, and its address is $600. Can anyone make sense of this?

EDIT2: IntelBurnTest results. Max temperature on Temp1 (what I think is my CPU) was 66C.

Stress Level: Maximum (3328 MB)
Testing started on 2/20/2010 2:06:03 PM
Time (s)Speed (GFlops)Result
[14:09:48] 154.48636.24423.058039e-002
[14:13:27] 149.71437.39963.058039e-002
[14:17:05] 148.88237.60863.058039e-002
[14:20:43] 149.23037.52083.058039e-002
[14:24:25] 152.86736.62823.058039e-002
Testing ended on 2/20/2010 2:24:25 PM
Test Result: Success.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


it says there is but just ignore it.


 Does it give the "Abort, Retry or Fail" box? Is there a way to run it anyway?

This is for someone else BTW. I don't have win7 ..........yet.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SciriusDoomus*


Does anybody know what Temp1 on Speedfan on this board is?


Its the chipset. This topic was covered about 5 pages back. Specifically, its the heatsink under the RAM slots. Apparently many people (including myself) received boards with poorly applied thermal material to the heatsinks. I removed mine, cleaned and reapplied with arctic silver and the temperature dropped 13*C.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Its the chipset. This topic was covered about 5 pages back. Specifically, its the heatsink under the RAM slots. Apparently many people (including myself) received boards with poorly applied thermal material to the heatsinks. I removed mine, cleaned and reapplied with arctic silver and the temperature dropped 13*C.


Oh, I was one of those people.
No, I think Remote 1 is the chipset for me. I've replaced the TIM and put an Antec SpotCool over it. I'm talking Temp1, not Remote 1.

Thanks, though.


----------



## algreen

Its the CPU die.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

You mean the part on the motherboard that the CPU fits into? Can I use that temperature as an accurate CPU temperature?

EDIT: Anyone? Can I use the CPU die temperature as an accurate CPU temperature?


----------



## Huw444444444

Is anyone else having problems keeping the north bridge cool because mine is at 80c idle?


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Huw444444444*


Is anyone else having problems keeping the north bridge cool because mine is at 80c idle?



Umm. 80C is the kill temp for our boards. Shut your computer down, pop the motherboard, and change the TIM on the chipset now.
I mean it. Now.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Huw444444444*


Is anyone else having problems keeping the north bridge cool because mine is at 80c idle?


Everybody. read through the last 10 or so pages for info.


----------



## Rains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Everybody. read through the last 10 or so pages for info.


I swapped out the stock tim first thing, even before I powered up my board, with some Tuniq TX-3.

My load temp is ~57.C with my case open, and ~53.C with my case closed [air flow is controlled/ directed better with case closed]. Not sure what my idle temp is, but I recall it being not much lower than my load temp.

I can't help but wonder if "Dr. Mos" is accountable for my Hydro H50 having such lousy temps ... 32.C idle and 46.C load are excessive for basic WC with push/pull exhaust at stock voltage/frequency


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


I swapped out the stock tim first thing, even before I powered up my board, with some Tuniq TX-3.

My load temp is ~57.C with my case open, and ~53.C with my case closed [air flow is controlled/ directed better with case closed]. Not sure what my idle temp is, but I recall it being now much lower than my load temp.

I can't help but wonder if "Dr. Mos" is accountable for my Hydro H50 having such lousy temps ... 32.C idle and 46.C load are excessive for basic WC with push/pull exhaust at stock voltage/frequency










Yeah, my chipset temperature is in the high 50s even with changed TIM and an Antec SpotCool right over it. There's little we can do.


----------



## rakesh27

Dude,

Get a Zalman spot cool, basically its a circular fan on a rod, on the end of the rod you screw into the mobo screws (standoffs) then you can position the fan anywhere you want preferably if you have room over the heatsink, it has 3 settings L, M and H, keep on high also you need to connect to mobo fan header.

Im using one and my northbridge lowest temp was around 40c and highest is 55c, most of the time it idles around 45c-48c, not bad eh, and you dont have to replace the tim (too much time and effort)

Its not expensive and also you can rotate it if you have limited space, my setup im using Xigmatek S1283 with Push and Pull setup (2 big fans) and i still can manage to get the fan right next to the NB heatsink.

Its def worth investing in one, thats the one thing this board is bad with no cooling for the NB.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


Dude,

Get a Zalman spot cool, basically its a circular fan on a rod, on the end of the rod you screw into the mobo screws (standoffs) then you can position the fan anywhere you want preferably if you have room over the heatsink, it has 3 settings L, M and H, keep on high also you need to connect to mobo fan header.

Im using one and my northbridge lowest temp was around 40c and highest is 55c, most of the time it idles around 45c-48c, not bad eh, and you dont have to replace the tim (too much time and effort)

Its not expensive and also you can rotate it if you have limited space, my setup im using Xigmatek S1283 with Push and Pull setup (2 big fans) and i still can manage to get the fan right next the NB heatsink.

Its def worth investing in one, thats the one thing this board is bad with no cooling for the NB.


That's exactly what the Antec SpotCool is. XD


----------



## eMikey

Can someone in this thread suggest inexpensive, decent RAM (4GB) that would pair nice with this mobo?

I appreciate it.


----------



## eMikey

inexpensive being the key word.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

My RAM is pretty decent. $104 on newegg. There's a decent chance you'll have to RMA it, though. Lots of people get dead modules. Once you install it, go to CPU-Z and check the frequency of both modules. If they're the same, you're good. If not, troubleshoot or RMA.


----------



## eMikey

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-277-_-Product

this one?


----------



## eMikey

There's a combo with the PS I'm getting for this stuff..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145260


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eMikey* 
There's a combo with the PS I'm getting for this stuff..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145260

Corsair's a good company. If it has a deal with the PSU, do it.

Good luck!


----------



## birdman

is there a spot to plug a temp sensor into this board? im getting water cooling for my computer, and i was thinking of getting a temp sensor for the reservoir.. didnt know if i should get it or not


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *birdman*


is there a spot to plug a temp sensor into this board? im getting water cooling for my computer, and i was thinking of getting a temp sensor for the reservoir.. didnt know if i should get it or not


That depends. There is not a temp sensor plug but there are some gadgets that can change the temp to and RPM and then a program that can convert it back. IIRC


----------



## SciriusDoomus

So... No suggestions about how to find my core temp with ACC enabled?
I've tried Everest Home, Speedfan, and other 3rd party temp sensors as well as AOD which crashed my hardware. Anything else to monitor my core/CPU temperature(s)?


----------



## dir_d

Heres the video to what i was talking about, I cant boot with 2800+ NB speed with ACC set to auto because it makes the click and hangs with my GPU fan and CPU fan at 100% and the only way i can get the computer to respond is to clear the CMOS.
edit...in the vid i set the NB to x13 just to show you guys.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Heres the video to what i was talking about, I cant boot with 2800+ NB speed with ACC set to auto because it makes the click and hangs with my GPU fan and CPU fan at 100% and the only way i can get the computer to respond is to clear the CMOS.
edit...in the vid i set the NB to x13 just to show you guys.






This happened to me without the click.
I cleared the CMOS, rebooted into the OS, then shut down. I disconnected the power supply, opened up the case and checked all connections. Then I booted into BIOS, reset my RAM timings and my voltages and rebooted into BIOS again. THEN I unlocked my 4th core (which involves setting ACC to auto) and booted into the OS. Worked out fine so far. Good luck.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SciriusDoomus* 
This happened to me without the click.
I cleared the CMOS, rebooted into the OS, then shut down. I disconnected the power supply, opened up the case and checked all connections. Then I booted into BIOS, reset my RAM timings and my voltages and rebooted into BIOS again. THEN I unlocked my 4th core (which involves setting ACC to auto) and booted into the OS. Worked out fine so far. Good luck.

Well its the click and the fact that the power turns off for a bit and comes back on that has me worried...i have ACC disabled and when i boot its fine no flash of light no clicks no fans reving up either.


----------



## Orestes

Added my system on there, i haven't messed around too much with my NB yet - mostly been trying to get everything stable. That video sounds like you're in the back of a C-130 haha.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Well its the click and the fact that the power turns off for a bit and comes back on that has me worried...i have ACC disabled and when i boot its fine no flash of light no clicks no fans reving up either.

I guess your solution is to keep ACC off until you can ask a pro. Sorry, man. Why did you have it on anyway? Unlocking the L3 cache?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SciriusDoomus*


So... No suggestions about how to find my core temp with ACC enabled?
I've tried Everest Home, Speedfan, and other 3rd party temp sensors as well as AOD which crashed my hardware. Anything else to monitor my core/CPU temperature(s)?


 I believe that when you enable ACC it shuts down the coretemp sensor. When I tried it on mine, it just went straight to zero. Mine unlocked but the 4th core wasn't stable, the IMC is bad as far as I can tell.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I believe that when you enable ACC it shuts down the coretemp sensor. When I tried it on mine, it just went straight to zero. Mine unlocked but the 4th core wasn't stable, the IMC is bad as far as I can tell.


My fourth is stable on 2.8. I was going to step up to 3.0, but without a way to enable the diode, I don't think I can get past stock safely with four cores.

My Speedfan temps are Remote1, remote2, Local, and Temp 1,2,and 3. I had Core, but that went to 0. Are any of the others of use? I know Temp 1 spikes a lot when I stress test.


----------



## Rockr69

When you enable the locked cores is when your core temps don't read. I use Hardware monitor. Disabling ACC did nothing for reading core temps. 0c either way.


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


When you enable the locked cores is when your core temps don't read. I use Hardware monitor. Disabling ACC did nothing for reading core temps. 0c either way.


If you disable ACC after already enabling it, you may have to clear CMOS in order to see your core temps again. Not with me, but with a lot of people it's been the case.


----------



## Kokin

So I'm now permanently running my computer with the CPU @ 4ghz[250x16] (1.52V), NB-CPU @ 2750mhz[250x11] (1.372V). I noticed I needed my NB voltage to be 1.26, as 1.25 would get no boot. Temps are 40C [email protected] and 44-47C [email protected]

By switching my NB-CPU multi from 11 to 12, I would get 3000mhz for my NB, but it required me to bump up my voltages significantly. I needed a stunning 1.5V for NB-CPU and 1.45V for NB. There was no change in CPU temps and NB temps went up about 4-5C(52C idle). Though my temps are fine, do you guys not recommend using such a high amount of voltage for permanent usage?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Lets begin with NB voltage,this has nothing to do with overclocking the NB frequency,it's the voltage supplied to the chipset,so such high voltages are not required,i run mine @1.26v which is more than enough.

Just curious, but if the NB voltage has nothing to do with overclocking the NB frequency, how come I need it at 1.45V to cold boot a 3ghz NB OC? Anything lower and I get no boot. Same goes for a 2750mhz NB OC, I need it at 1.26V to get a cold boot otherwise 1.25V or lower gets no boot. Is there really no correlation or is it all in my head?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Well guys got the computer just about sold. Only a few odds and ends left to be sold. The new owner of my board, cpu and ram should be coming to this thread for knowledge as I told him to come here to help OC eberything.

I have preordered the new g73 A1 laptop. I feel kinda bad for getting an intel i7 chip but amd doesn't have much in newer tech for mobile chips. Though I did get an ati mobile 5870 graphics card.

OMG TRAITOR! LOL, nah cool stuff dude, those R5870 mobile chips rock


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


So I'm now permanently running my computer with the CPU @ 4ghz[250x16] (1.52V), NB-CPU @ 2750mhz[250x11] (1.372V). I noticed I needed my NB voltage to be 1.26, as 1.25 would get no boot. Temps are 40C [email protected] and 44-47C [email protected]

By switching my NB-CPU multi from 11 to 12, I would get 3000mhz for my NB, but it required me to bump up my voltages significantly. I needed a stunning 1.5V for NB-CPU and 1.45V for NB. There was no change in CPU temps and NB temps went up about 4-5C(52C idle). Though my temps are fine, do you guys not recommend using such a high amount of voltage for permanent usage?

Just curious, but if the NB voltage has nothing to do with overclocking the NB frequency, how come I need it at 1.45V to cold boot a 3ghz NB OC? Anything lower and I get no boot. Same goes for a 2750mhz NB OC, I need it at 1.26V to get a cold boot otherwise 1.25V or lower gets no boot. Is there really no correlation or is it all in my head?










Lets have a look here,i see your using the 955 c2,and your using 1600 ram downclocked to 1376 on a lower divider,HTT at 250,cpu multiplier of 16,to get your 4.0ghz overclock......The C2's IMC was never designed to run at such high frequencies,running your HTT/FSB at 250 is putting extra strain on the IMC/CPU-NB and your memory,resulting in you having to use such high voltages,which will kill your chip sooner rather than later.

I personaly have allways used cpu multi for oc'ng,sometimes a slight oc on the HTT,thats what BE cpu's are about.


----------



## mav2000

Just changed out the bubblegum udenr my boards heatsinks and Im running 10 degrees, yes ten degrees cooler on the NB and about 3-5 on the SB


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Just changed out the bubblegum udenr my boards heatsinks and Im running 10 degrees, yes ten degrees cooler on the NB and about 3-5 on the SB


Congrats. And I agree, it looks like tiny wads of bubblegum. Perhaps that's what they use afterall...

Anyway, I found that TMPIN1, TMPIN2, and TMPIN3 in AOD correspond to Temp1, Temp2, and Temp3. In Speedfan. I'm pretty sure these are all in the CPU die in my motherboard, so they're at least close to what I want. Temp1/TMPIN1 always is the highest, should I assume it's my CPU temperature?


----------



## moorhen2

I use everest to monitor temps,i find it to be the most accurate app around regarding temps.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Just changed out the bubblegum udenr my boards heatsinks and Im running 10 degrees, yes ten degrees cooler on the NB and about 3-5 on the SB

LOL that's what I thought! I thought they finally found a use for all that gum under those desks.


----------



## mav2000

Well...i pulled out a lot of it with a small flat screwdriver and it was a pain...it was really sticky and stretchable stuff, very unlike TIM....the last part was removed with a small drop of artic cleaning fluid and a microfiber cloth...

I thought it would take some time to get the whole thing done, but I actually finished in 5 minutes flat...


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Lets have a look here,i see your using the 955 c2,and your using 1600 ram downclocked to 1376 on a lower divider,HTT at 250,cpu multiplier of 16,to get your 4.0ghz overclock......The C2's IMC was never designed to run at such high frequencies,running your HTT/FSB at 250 is putting extra strain on the IMC/CPU-NB and your memory,resulting in you having to use such high voltages,which will kill your chip sooner rather than later.

I personaly have allways used cpu multi for oc'ng,sometimes a slight oc on the HTT,thats what BE cpu's are about.


I thought one benefit of increasing the HT ref clock as opposed to only increasing the CPU multiplier was that it effects everything its connected to, so you would see an increase in memory speed, NB, etc... no?


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Well...i pulled out a lot of it with a small flat screwdriver and it was a pain...it was really sticky and stretchable stuff, very unlike TIM....the last part was removed with a small drop of artic cleaning fluid and a microfiber cloth...

I thought it would take some time to get the whole thing done, but I actually finished in 5 minutes flat...


Look at you, Mr. Fancy. I used three toothpicks per heatsink to get the TIM off and use 90% alcohol to clean the rest. Used a paper towel, too. XD

Oh, I use Everest Ultimate now. Apparently it shows the CPU temperature even though I have ACC enabled. Funnily enough, the temperature corresponds with "Temp1" in Speedfan and "TMPIN1" in AOD. Just a little note for future reference.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


I thought one benefit of increasing the HT ref clock as opposed to only increasing the CPU multiplier was that it effects everything its connected to, so you would see an increase in memory speed, NB, etc... no?


You are correct,in a way,it does give you extra bandwidth,what i was trying to explain is theres no point using HTT overclocking if your running your ram below spec,ie 1600 running at 1376,unless you are able to run very low timings,and the op was using very high votages on his NB,CPU-NB,CPU,and the C2's not handling ram as good as C3's,that's what i was getting at,LOL!!!


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Alittle off topic. i recently picked up a 965 C3 and im amazed at how well its doing, straight of the bat im already 4.0Ghz, 2800Nb (no cold boot issue), 2600Htt, DDR3 OCZ Plat 1600Dc 9-11-11-24 1T, CPU v1.42, NB-CP v1.36 and the rest auto.

Before the 965 i had a 955 C2 and highest overclock i could get was stable 3.8Ghz on air and my NB would only be 2600 anything past it would not boot. Im using current bios v1.9, as soon as i stuck the 965 in straight away i went to 3.8Ghz and thought that was simple let me open her up then to 4.Ghz and increased the NB and HTT and fingers crossed on cold boot to which she boots everytime.

I must have alittle gem on my hand, i thought no problems in windows so i tried a few intensive games eg GTA IV, COD MW1&2, Bioshock 2, Dead Space and shes eating them alive.

I feel so happy that my rig is achieving what it can i have noticed once you overclock to range i have it feels more zippier then normal, oh by the way all on vista64 Ultimate.

I just thought i share this. Wooooooooooooooooooooowhoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SciriusDoomus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
Guys,

Alittle off topic. i recently picked up a 965 C3 and im amazed at how well its doing, straight of the bat im already 4.0Ghz, 2800Nb (no cold boot issue), 2600Htt, DDR3 OCZ Plat 1600Dc 9-11-11-24 1T, CPU v1.42, NB-CP v1.36 and the rest auto.

Before the 965 i had a 955 C2 and highest overclock i could get was stable 3.8Ghz on air and my NB would only be 2600 anything past it would not boot. Im using current bios v1.9, as soon as i stuck the 965 in straight away i went to 3.8Ghz and thought that was simple let me open her up then to 4.Ghz and increased the NB and HTT and fingers crossed on cold boot to which she boots everytime.

I must have alittle gem on my hand, i thought no problems in windows so i tried a few intensive games eg GTA IV, COD MW1&2, Bioshock 2, Dead Space and shes eating them alive.

I feel so happy that my rig is achieving what it can i have noticed once you overclock to range i have it feels more zippier then normal, oh by the way all on vista64 Ultimate.

I just thought i share this. Wooooooooooooooooooooowhoooooooooooooooooo









Glad your rig runs without trouble. I have some cold boot issues, I think they involve my RAM, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## rakesh27

I dont know, to be honest all i did was swap the processors and overclocked straightaway, its wierd i ramped the nb in bios using the multi and htt and processor the same way added alittle voltage as i said before tested thourghly.

I then shut down, however the psu on switch is always left on, waited a couple of hours and then switched her on, and bang she booted straighaway, it must be with CPU why this cold boot issue happens anything at 2600 will boot its when your going for 2800 it doesnt for most people and me until i got a 965 C3 most recently.

Sorry i cant help, im just glad this baby is kicking ass. i was thinking of getting a 5970, then thought im not paying those prices instant rip off, i heard the 300 is way better, im gonna wait a while and see if the GD80890FX is any good as i see a complete overhaul with mobo, hdd, graphic card i suppose the CPU, ram, PSU and soundcard can stay


----------



## SciriusDoomus

I think it's the fact that it's C3, they seem to OC better than C2.


----------



## rakesh27

Could be right, only thing is when i was running 955 c2, my ram was the same, only thing difference was i was getting 3.8Ghz, nb 2600 and htt 2400, how ever if restarted my pc and changed the nb 2800 and htt 2600 it would work fine, only problem if i powered down, would not boot.

Seems very wierd.


----------



## moorhen2

I think some people on here are confusing the HT and the HTT,the HTT is what AMD now call the FSB,the HT is the HT link speed,and the new C3 stepping cpu's have a revised IMC for better ram compatibility as apposed to the older C2 stepping,and the older C2 965 TDP being 140w,C3 being 125w,hope this is'nt too confusing.


----------



## rakesh27

My bad, i mean the ht not the htt. guys is there anything out there that can tell me the cpu model number and recivison id etc. etc, its too late now to look at the processor physically as its under the heatsink amd i rather not remove it too much hassel. i do however still have the box, would it tell me on there or any other piece of software.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


My bad, i mean the ht not the htt. guys is there anything out there that can tell me the cpu model number and recivison id etc. etc, its too late now to look at the processor physically as its under the heatsink amd i rather not remove it too much hassel. i do however still have the box, would it tell me on there or any other piece of software.


The OPN number on the top of the box gives you the model number,ie HDZ965FBGMBOX,the (GM)denotes C3 125w TDP revision,as apposed to (GI),which denotes C2 140w TDP revision.


----------



## algreen

1. Any overclock recommendation for G.Skill 1600? Currently running:

G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ

2. Is there any downside to simply increasing the RAM multiplier to 1.4 to get the RAM to 1600mhz, then increase the CPU multiplier to get increased CPU mhz? Without touching the ref clock?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


So, is it recommended to start by overclocking the RAM and attempt to utilize all of its speed? Any recommendation for G.Skill 1600? Currently running:

G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ

I'm not sure if its "better" to start by overclocking the CPU multiplier and the RAM, or just start with the HT ref clock, or what. I understand that each configuration has its limiations...too bad there is no hard and fast rule.


It's allways best to oc one thing at a time,starting with stock voltages,not "auto",set the minimum value for all voltages,start with the cpu multi,up this one notch at a time,with stock voltage,testing for stability each time until you can't boot at the stock voltage,then up the voltage a notch,so on and so on,keeping an eye on the cpu temp all the time.

Then when you have the highest stable Multi oc,drop that back to stock,and then work on the CPU-NB,multi and voltage as before,then drop that back to stock,and then work on the ram,and so on,hope this helps.

To get the ram to run at it's stock speed,you need to change the ram divider to 1:4 =1600.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


It's allways best to oc one thing at a time,starting with stock voltages,not "auto",set the minimum value for all voltages,start with the cpu multi,up this one notch at a time,with stock voltage,testing for stability each time until you can't boot at the stock voltage,then up the voltage a notch,so on and so on,keeping an eye on the cpu temp all the time.

Then when you have the highest stable Multi oc,drop that back to stock,and then work on the CPU-NB,multi and voltage as before,then drop that back to stock,and then work on the ram,and so on,hope this helps.


It does, thanks.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


1. Any overclock recommendation for G.Skill 1600? Currently running:

G.SKILL 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ

2. Is there any downside to simply increasing the RAM multiplier to 1.4 to get the RAM to 1600mhz, then increase the CPU multiplier to get increased CPU mhz? Without touching the ref clock?


You may well struggle to run your ram @1600 on your 955 c2,because of the weaker IMC,you could be lucky though,may take more CPU-NB and ram voltage though.Oh,i see your running 4x2gig sticks,you are going to struggle to get them running at 1600,if at all,C2's struggle to run 4 sicks at 1333mhz,sorry.


----------



## algreen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
You may well struggle to run your ram @1600 on your 955 c2,because of the weaker IMC,you could be lucky though,may take more CPU-NB and ram voltage though.Oh,i see your running 4x2gig sticks,you are going to struggle to get them running at 1600,if at all,C2's struggle to run 4 sicks at 1333mhz,sorry.

That's weird. I went into BIOS (with all settings set to AUTO/optimized) > memory > set the memory multiplier to 1.4 (1600mhz) > advanced memory settings > 9-9-9-24.

everything appears to be working fine (I'm typing on the computer now) According to my BIOS and CPU-Z, I'm at 1600.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
That's weird. I went into BIOS (with all settings set to AUTO/optimized) > memory > set the memory multiplier to 1.4 (1600mhz) > advanced memory settings > 9-9-9-24.

everything appears to be working fine (I'm typing on the computer now) According to my BIOS and CPU-Z, I'm at 1600.

Well you have a result then,not the best of timings,but they work.


----------



## algreen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well you have a result then,not the best of timings,but they work.

I set the timings to what the box said









Is there any reason why I couldn't bring them down to 8-8-8-?
I don't want to mess anything up, but I am interested in getting tighter timings. I think the timings aren't the tightest on these chips, but they are stable and able to operate at 1.5V


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
I set the timings to what the box said









Is there any reason why I couldn't bring them down to 8-8-8-?
I don't want to mess anything up, but I am interested in getting tighter timings. I think the timings aren't the tightest on these chips, but they are stable and able to operate at 1.5V

It's trial and error with ram timings,you may well get them to run @ 8-8-8-24,but you will need more than 1.5v thats for sure,i would get everything else running stable first,then mess with the ram.


----------



## eMikey

Would you guys buy this motherboard if you had to do it all over again?


----------



## ezgonzo

its one of the best am3 board's not only performance wise but also looks wise, so yes if i was to start again then i would buy this board, 
it so happens that im getting a GA-790FXTA-UD5 next week, the only reason for this is so i can finally put the gd70 in a v2000 under phase + water and have a perminent gaming rig and then use the gigabyte board for phase and maybe ln2 benching as id rather do some suicide runs on the gigabyte than ruin the gd70.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
You are correct,in a way,it does give you extra bandwidth,what i was trying to explain is theres no point using HTT overclocking if your running your ram below spec,ie 1600 running at 1376,unless you are able to run very low timings,and the op was using very high votages on his NB,CPU-NB,CPU,and the C2's not handling ram as good as C3's,that's what i was getting at,LOL!!!









Actually it runs at 1333 (250HTT with a 3:8 ratio) right now, but with 6-6-6-16-22 timings opposed to my rated speed of 1600 with 7-7-7-20-27 timings. I'm not running below spec because 1333 with 6CAS has a better memory score than 1600 with 7CAS. I've tested this myself and I can't get 1600 down to 6CAS. I'm trying to do the best with my C2 as I can despite it's slight "disadvantage".

I'm starting to understand what you're saying now about my settings, but with my HTT at 200mhz, I can't get any cold boot to 2800mhz NB using a 14x multiplier for CPU-NB, even if I use those 1.55VCPU-NB/1.45V NB settings. I'm able to get a better OC using lower voltages if I raise my HTT to 250. So I'm confused on why HTT OCing is so shunned here, I can cold boot past 2600mhz using lower multipliers and lower voltages.

I'm just trying to learn more about my computer and share my experiences, but it seems like all the help I'm getting isn't very constructive.


----------



## eMikey

Speaking of RAM, I wish the first post had a listing of "favorite" RAM, or RAM that proved a good OC candidate with this board.

I just ordered this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220440

I'm second guessing myself right now. Is there anyone who could provide me with a better choice? I would cancel the order in the AM, and save myself the hassle of returning it.

Thanks


----------



## SwishaMane

W00t guys, I'm finally on water!


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
W00t guys, I'm finally on water!

nice! Did you find anything that works with the nb/ mosfets?


----------



## Rains

I made a shroud today to help keep DrMos Cool



























Testing it now. Load temps at 55 after 30 mins of P95. Even if my load temps are about the same as before, I hope to at least keep that hot air from entering my H50 rad


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eMikey* 
Speaking of RAM, I wish the first post had a listing of "favorite" RAM, or RAM that proved a good OC candidate with this board.

I just ordered this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220440

I'm second guessing myself right now. Is there anyone who could provide me with a better choice? I would cancel the order in the AM, and save myself the hassle of returning it.

Thanks

Cancel it! Try to look for 1600mhz that has a CAS of 7 or lower. So timings should be 7-7-7-20 or similar. The lower the timings the better the performance, otherwise the higher RAM clocks are negated by the loose timings.

This is probably a better choice for a similar price point.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226103

At 1600, the best timings would be CAS 6, but at that performance you're looking to buy RAM that is rated at 2000mhz and higher. Also try to avoid RAM that have 2N as part of it's timings, since this means the RAM runs double the time (slower) to finish one cycle. If you don't have a C3 CPU, I would recommend going to 1333 speeds and looking for 5 or 6 CAS timings, as those get the best memory scores.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
nice! Did you find anything that works with the nb/ mosfets?

No. I wish, I would definatly be interested in that... After switchign my rad fans around to go with air from big boy antec fan, my temps went down quite a bit. Before I got 60C occt linpack after 15 minutes, this time I maxe dout 48C. I'm gonna try p95.


----------



## Schuhmi

my northbridge was:

75Â°C last

i changed the tim, now it is

68Â°C last

is that ok?


----------



## Samoflange

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schuhmi* 
my northbridge was:

75Â°C last

i changed the tim, now it is

68Â°C last

is that ok?

For comparison.

NB-CPU VDD Voltage 1.125v
NB-CPU Voltage 1.175v
NB Voltage 1.2v

Northbridge clocked at 2600mhz, tested 6 hours stable on Prime95. Temps are between 61-68C idle/load with a 80mm fan on top of NB/MOSFETs. I never removed my NB/SB heatsink. It seems that 60-70C seem to be fairly typical tempetures for NB on this board. Hope that helps some.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Actually it runs at 1333 (250HTT with a 3:8 ratio) right now, but with 6-6-6-16-22 timings opposed to my rated speed of 1600 with 7-7-7-20-27 timings. I'm not running below spec because 1333 with 6CAS has a better memory score than 1600 with 7CAS. I've tested this myself and I can't get 1600 down to 6CAS. I'm trying to do the best with my C2 as I can despite it's slight "disadvantage".

I'm starting to understand what you're saying now about my settings, but with my HTT at 200mhz, I can't get any cold boot to 2800mhz NB using a 14x multiplier for CPU-NB, even if I use those 1.55VCPU-NB/1.45V NB settings. I'm able to get a better OC using lower voltages if I raise my HTT to 250. So I'm confused on why HTT OCing is so shunned here, I can cold boot past 2600mhz using lower multipliers and lower voltages.

I'm just trying to learn more about my computer and share my experiences, but it seems like all the help I'm getting isn't very constructive.









Well i am sorry you feel were not being very constructive with our help,and i dont think we shun HTT overclocking,but in answer to your statement that running your ram at 1333 gives better scores than running at 1600,here's some tests i did today,replicating your settings,and then my settings.


----------



## Kokin

Idle temps: 44-47C
Load temps: 56C

-CPU-NB VDD: 1.3125v
-CPU-NB Voltage: 1.372v
-NB Voltage: 1.26v
-Replaced TIM with a glob of Arctic Silver 5, spread method not advised as it gave me idle temps of 80C with load near 90C
-1 40mm fan on top of Northbridge chipset

NB is 2750mhz and this is all in an Antec 902 with stock fans. I use a negative pressure setup, intake fans on low, top/rear exhaust fans on high.

I'm assuming Samoflange did not replace the TIM on the mobo, since my temps were similar before switching TIM.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well i am sorry you feel were not being very constructive with our help,and i dont think we shun HTT overclocking,but in answer to your statement that running your ram at 1333 gives better scores than running at 1600,here's some tests i did today,replicating your settings,and then my settings.



































I apologize for my behavior, I wasn't in a great mood last night, but I do appreciate the help. I'll try to do the same tests though I do run my RAM with slightly tighter timings.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Idle temps: 44-47C
Load temps: 56C

-CPU-NB VDD: 1.3125v
-CPU-NB Voltage: 1.372v
-NB Voltage: 1.26v
-Replaced TIM with a glob of Arctic Silver 5, spread method not advised as it gave me idle temps of 80C with load near 90C
-1 40mm fan on top of Northbridge chipset

NB is 2750mhz and this is all in an Antec 902 with stock fans. I use a negative pressure setup, intake fans on low, top/rear exhaust fans on high.

I'm assuming Samoflange did not replace the TIM on the mobo, since my temps were similar before switching TIM.


Dont forget AS5 has a 200 hour burn in time,to reach optimum thermal performance.


----------



## moorhen2

Hi Kokin,no problem,but i did run my ram @6-6-6-24 and HTT @250 1333 3:8 divider,but running my ram at my ussual settings,ie 1600 @ 7-7-7-21,HTT @200,gives far better results,just trying to help you get the most out of your hardware.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Dont forget AS5 has a 200 hour burn in time,to reach optimum thermal performance.


Yes and there are ways to speed up the burn in time such as stressing for 30 minutes and then leaving your computer off for the next 30 and then you keep switching for several hours. I don't expect temps to go significantly lower than what I have posted because I was using this process.

@moorhen2, I just tested out 1333 with 6-6-6-16-22 settings vs 1666 with 7-7-7-18-25 settings and it seems like I might have made a mistake in own benchmarks. Though the performance is almost identical, the 1666 does win. I'll try using your settings and see if I get the same results. I'll post screenshots after the second test.


----------



## b_rac777

I'm about to build a system and I love amd chips so I'm gonna go with the 955 Black. I'm trying to find the right motherboard and I've always had good success with MSI so I want to buy the MSI 790fx. But I also want to run 3 video cards, 2 in crossfire and my old nvidia 9600 for physx. I've looked at the manual and everything and all it says for PCI E is 16x+16x or quad 8x. My question is if I put three cards in there will it run at 16x+8x+8x+0 or will it just default to all 4 in 8x? The asus board does say it does 16+8+8 but I don't like the layout of the asus and before I pull the trigger on this MSI I want to make sure I can do the video card setup I want. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Kokin

After testing different HTT frequencies and RAM speeds/timings, I've found out that moorhen2 was correct about 1600mhz CAS7 running faster than 1333 CAS6. However, I found that having a higher HTT frequency resulted in higher RAM read performance despite the same settings on the CPU and RAM speed/timings.

Higher HTT=Higher copy times.

Anyway, here are the pics:


































Oddly enough, it seems that a higher HTT clock produces slightly higher reading performance (though the 250 is using 1666 instead of 1600). To test this, I used a 300mhz HTT with the same RAM speed/timings and a higher Northbridge freq. Note that I forgot to lower my HT-Link speed, so both are running at 3ghz.










Lowest voltages to get a cold boot:

200 HTT | NB freq 2800 | 1.420v CPU-NB
250 HTT | NB freq 2750 | 1.372v CPU-NB
300 HTT | NB freq 3000 | 1.472v CPU-NB


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


OMG, thats whats been happening with my rig since I switched it to my old case. Its the BIOS? LOL I've been switching psu off...


i also noticed this happening with my setup after i updated bios, my pc would shutdown, but the power supply fan would stay active tho the pc is off? bug in bios update i guess.


----------



## moorhen2

Nice work Kokin,but it's the read and latency scores that really count with ram,and 1600 will beat 1333 everytime,LOL!!!

PS rule of thumb,i allways use this formula for ram timings,my tracers are rated 1333 @6-6-6-20,so you add the first three numbers,giving you 18,then add another 8 giving you 24,so you get 6-6-6-18-24,my ripjaws are rated 1600 @7-7-7-24,so 3x7=21+7=28,giving 7-7-7-21-28,hope this helps.


----------



## Kokin

Well having a 300 HTT did improve the read/latency by a small margin, but my CPU was increased by 50mhz and NB was increased 200-250mhz so that could have been the cause of the increased read speed and quicker latency.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Nice work Kokin,but it's the read and latency scores that really count with ram,and 1600 will beat 1333 everytime,LOL!!!

PS rule of thumb,i allways use this formula for ram timings,my tracers are rated 1333 @6-6-6-20,so you add the first three numbers,giving you 18,then add another 8 giving you 24,so you get 6-6-6-18-24,my ripjaws are rated 1600 @7-7-7-24,so 3x7=21+7=28,giving 7-7-7-21-28,hope this helps.

My RAM is rated as 7-7-7-20, but it looks like I can lower timings even more and still be stable. I was even able to use 1333 @ 6-5-5-15-20, though it wasn't very stable during stress tests, but enough for normal uses.


----------



## moorhen2

Same settings as yours,i win i think,LOL!!!!










I think you need to run a 20 pass of LINX,just to see how stable your system really is at those settings,


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Is there any using a corsair h50-1, with 965 4.0ghz, 2800+Nb cpu v1.42+, i would like to know the idle and load temps of the cpu, is it worth moving to from a decent air setup.

thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
Guys,

Is there any using a corsair h50-1, with 965 4.0ghz, 2800+Nb cpu v1.42+, i would like to know the idle and load temps of the cpu, is it worth moving to from a decent air setup.

thanks

I think there might be some on here using the H50,but from articles i have read it compares to the best air cooling HSF's,i would say it's entry level liquid cooling,just my opinion.

Cant be compared to a traditional watercooling loop by any means.


----------



## rakesh27

I read somewhere esp with my overclock id probably get using corsair idle 40c and around load 50c-55c, for my my xigmatek s1283 manages that already, so is it really worth taking out my push pull setup for a closed water cooling loop.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
I read somewhere esp with my overclock id probably get using corsair idle 40c and around load 50c-55c, for my my xigmatek s1283 manages that already, so is it really worth taking out my push pull setup for a closed water cooling loop.

I would say if your happy with your temps with the setup you have,stick with it,but at the end of the day,the choice is yours.


----------



## algreen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rakesh27* 
I read somewhere esp with my overclock id probably get using corsair idle 40c and around load 50c-55c, for my my xigmatek s1283 manages that already, so is it really worth taking out my push pull setup for a closed water cooling loop.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1025/6/

With a push/pull configuration, the H50 perofrms OK on a 3.5ghz overclock (36 idle / 64 load)


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
I made a shroud today to help keep DrMos Cool









Very nice!!! I am just wondering ... (because I saw that you got Patriot Viper RAM ...) maybe is it possible to make similar shroud to cool down RAM Sticks? Is there anything like it... or maybe I could make it by myself?

*Second question. to ALL*

Now I run my rig (stable) with these settings (BIOS):

CPU V = 1.44 V
CPU NB = 1.35 V
CPU DDR-PHY = 1.25 V
DRAM V = 1.80 V
NB V = 1.25 V
HT Link = 1.25 V

and here is what Everest Ultimate shows:










I have found out that all of my instability issues are caused by RAM instablity. I can't get to work my rig with 3.8 GHz (stable) with RAM settings (1:3:33) 7-7-7-23-30 1T









I have tried some insane settings with this one like DRAM V = 1.95 and CPU DDR PHY = 1.26 V and I really don't know what can I do more. I just don't want these sticks to fry









I think *Mastiffman* could say something about this (cause I have read his tips he posted a few pages back about making RAM settings tighter)









Quote:

Testing it now. Load temps at 55 after 30 mins of P95. Even if my load temps are about the same as before, I hope to at least keep that hot air from entering my H50 rad
I have put my AMD BOX CPU fan onto NB.
It looks like this...









and now my temp on NB (without OC) is 49 and max temp (with my CPU OCed to 3.6 GHz ) was 58. That's significant I think.

I used *OCZ Freeze* compound instead of *Arctic Silver 5* I used last time I was replacing my TIM and I added more pressure on NB adding metal washers under screws. I think that caused heatsink is "closer" to the chip.

---------------

Another thing... to test stability I used IntelBurn Test 2.4 - it's a great tool but...
_"Description:
A program that simplifies the usage of Intel(R) Linpack. Linpack by
Intel(R) is an extremely stressful program that will put even the most pow-
-erful X86/X64 CPU in the world at its knees. Load temp under Linpack will
be up to 22*C higher than the competing software *Prime95*. This program will make usage of Linpack easier and more practical."...

"Takes less time to tell if your CPU/RAM is unstable than Prime95 (usually
something like 8 minutes Linpack vs 40 hours under Prime95)." ?_

Really? Do you all really think that 8 minutes could give similar results like running 40 hours test under Prime95?
and... Have you all noticed that IntelBurn Test doesn't stress CPU in 100% ? I mean it does but in some periods... for example after one run CPU Utilization drops down to 25 % and then it goes up once again to 100%.
I have noticed that Prime95 keeps CPU utilization at 100% all the time.

So? *IntelBurn Test* or *Prime95*? that is a question


----------



## moorhen2

Your setup is looking good now,i personaly use "linx" for stability testing,minimum of 20 passes,soon sorts the men from the boys,lol!!!


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Your setup is looking good now,i personaly use "linx" for stability testing,minimum of 20 passes,soon sorts the men from the boys,lol!!!

24 hours of P95 is also a worthy test; was the definite test for a stable OC, about 5 years ago when everyone had a S939 system







And still a great test today!


----------



## Huw444444444

i love this mobo although it has given me my fair share of problems







O/Cing is so easy on this board i really recommend it and i recommed AMD to anyone! xD


----------



## Rains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Very nice!!! I am just wondering ... (because I saw that you got Patriot Viper RAM ...) maybe is it possible to make similar shroud to cool down RAM Sticks? Is there anything like it... or maybe I could make it by myself?


You could most certainly make a shroud for your ram! Mine is just a template at this point, I used a kraft dinner box, and some other carboard, measured and taped it together









Sadly, my shroud didn't work that great. With the case open, my [nb] load temps dropped from 57.C to 52.C, which is good, but with the case closed, load temps went up from 53.C to 58.C, while only lowering CPU load temps by 1.C, which is within a margin of error for testing anyways. So. I might try some different designs, but I am really limited in space by my 120mm rad and second fan sitting right above the heatsink.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


I have put my AMD BOX CPU fan onto NB. 
It looks like this... 
*PIC*

and now my temp on NB (without OC) is 49 and max temp (with my CPU OCed to 3.6 GHz ) was 58. That's significant I think.

I used *OCZ Freeze* compound instead of *Arctic Silver 5* I used last time I was replacing my TIM and I added more pressure on NB adding metal washers under screws. I think that caused heatsink is "closer" to the chip.


Nice







I don't have room for active cooling, thus the shroud. I put Tuniq tx-3 on mine.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Your setup is looking good now,i personaly use "linx" for stability testing,minimum of 20 passes,soon sorts the men from the boys,lol!!!

But isn't Linx using the same binaries as IntelBurn Test ("Ver 2.4 Added latest Linpack binaries and patched for AMD CPUs")? and you say minimum of 20 passes yeah? hmmm
And what about Memory Settings? do you use all available memory ? What kind of stress level do you always put?

The reason I am asking for this is that when I set in Prime95 in custom test memory to use around 2600 MB (that was around 75% of my RAM) a temperature (I have thermal sensor sticked at the side of my RAM module) went up from 30*C to 42*C







(and it was only temperature measured on a surface of a radiator - the real temp was probably higher).
That's why I am wondering if my instability issues came with higher memory modules' temperatures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
24 hours of P95 is also a worthy test; was the definite test for a stable OC, about 5 years ago when everyone had a S939 system







And still a great test today!

But... testing your rig for 24 hours is like a nightmare... I mean it is time consuming thing ;> especially when you want to gain stability and you run different settings very often









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
You could most certainly make a shroud for your ram! Mine is just a template at this point, I used a kraft dinner box, and some other carboard, measured and taped it together









Sadly, my shroud didn't work that great. With the case open, my [nb] load temps dropped from 57.C to 52.C, which is good, but with the case closed, load temps went up from 53.C to 58.C, while only lowering CPU load temps by 1.C, which is within a margin of error for testing anyways. So. I might try some different designs, but I am really limited in space by my 120mm rad and second fan sitting right above the heatsink.

Nice







I don't have room for active cooling, thus the shroud. I put Tuniq tx-3 on mine.

"Kraft dinner box" huh ?







very nice







hmmm I was thinking about making something more "solid" thing.
Well, with my Scythe Mugen installed I have very little space to put any fan over NB - the one I use at the moment is not attached to a radiator at one level - these LAN ports block it a little bit.

I was thinking about using your idea to cool down my memory modules - above them I got one 140 mm pulling fan and I think it could be some sollution








Another one is to install one more fan (got 120 mm spare fan) which would push air onto my RAM modules but I don't have any idea how to install this fan or how to attach it to the case


----------



## magna224

What is the best heatsink to get that wont interfere with anything?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


What is the best heatsink to get that wont interfere with anything?


Water.

I don't mean to be brief but the best that is not going to block anything is water.


----------



## Aqualoon

Took off the NB/SB HS and reapplied some TIM, changed my CPU Cooler to the H50 and did some wire management.

Old NB Temps
Idle: 79C
Load: 98C

New NB Temps
Idle: --
Load: 59C

Very happy to see that. However my CPU temps didn't drop at all, but I was using a high end air cooler and that's basically what the H50 is equivalent to. Just figured I'd try that before going with a single loop for my CPU, I'm getting load temps of 62C.


----------



## mav2000

The H50 is not going to beat a high end cooler, thats for sure. But, it sure willr educe the temps around the socket area, specially if you have a side fan blowing air in.


----------



## Samoflange

Having trouble overclocking my NB higher then 2600mhz. It is 100% stable at 2600mhz under Prime95 with NB voltage at 1.25v. At 2700mhz my computer will only restart after a hard boot. I believe I've tried everything. I've underclocked my Phenom II 955 to 3.0ghz. The timings on my RAM are super loose and set at 800mhz. I've raised the voltage all the way to 1.5v on my NB just to see if it would boot at 2800mhz, no luck at all.

Does anyone have any tips on how they got past 2600mhz on their NB? I feel like I've tried everything. Would like to be able to at least taste 2800mhz if at all possible.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samoflange*


Having trouble overclocking my NB higher then 2600mhz. It is 100% stable at 2600mhz under Prime95 with NB voltage at 1.25v. At 2700mhz my computer will only restart after a hard boot. I believe I've tried everything. I've underclocked my Phenom II 955 to 3.0ghz. The timings on my RAM are super loose and set at 800mhz. I've raised the voltage all the way to 1.5v on my NB just to see if it would boot at 2800mhz, no luck at all.

Does anyone have any tips on how they got past 2600mhz on their NB? I feel like I've tried everything. Would like to be able to at least taste 2800mhz if at all possible.


Are you refering to NB voltage or CPU-NB voltage,?? @1.5v,also is your 955 a c2 or c3,the reason i'm asking is the IMC on the c2's is the weaker revision,and your unlikely to get 3.0ghz on the NB frequency,and 2.8 may be a struggle as well,it's all down to how good or bad your chip is,if you have a underpar one,nothing is going to make it overclock any better i'm afraid.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


The H50 is not going to beat a high end cooler, thats for sure. But, it sure willr educe the temps around the socket area, specially if you have a side fan blowing air in.


Do you know that for sure? Are you using one? There's a lot of misinformation going around about H-50. Let someone who uses it tell you the truth. My system specs in my sig line are current and right now I'm running @ 3.9Ghz. I've got all four cores running and I idle in a 22c room @29c, load @ about 55c. At stock clock speeds idle is anywhere from 19-21c and it struggles to break 50c on load. All the while in a CM Storm Scout case with one fan on the radiator as an exhaust. It's mucho quiet, it does it's job and all those "readings" all of you have been doing comparing the h50 vs high end air cooling were conducted in cases maximized for airflow, so the test was favoring air form the get go. For those of us with normal everyday setups the h50 will cool better and quieter than air guaranteed.


----------



## magna224

I have an antec 1200 which is maximized for airflow. So i should go air cooling rather than water right?


----------



## Mark RL

Hey looks like i'm in the right place now!

I have som problems, my mobo is 790FX-GD70 Winki Edition whit bios 2.0 from 23-4-2009, but why do there come updates to the 790FX-GD70 it is the excatly same board. Aint it a lilttle strange :S

It is because i have some problems, it freezes freqently, many times a day, :S


----------



## SobePmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magna224* 
I have an antec 1200 which is maximized for airflow. So i should go air cooling rather than water right?

Not necessarily, you still need good airflow even with water cooling.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mark RL* 
Hey looks like i'm in the right place now!

I have som problems, my mobo is 790FX-GD70 Winki Edition whit bios 2.0 from 23-4-2009, but why do there come updates to the 790FX-GD70 it is the excatly same board. Aint it a lilttle strange :S

It is because i have some problems, it freezes freqently, many times a day, :S

Welcome to the forum,can you give us a bit more info on your problem please.??


----------



## Mark RL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Welcome to the forum,can you give us a bit more info on your problem please.??

Of course









It freezes at normal use, watching movies, just surfin around, playing . It does it many times a day. I have a 955 be, running 3,2GHz @ 1,5V, 2x2 GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 @ 1,5V .

Exampel:
When i see a movie, the screen freezes but the sound continues in 2-3 seconds and then stops.

Here is what i tried so far;
Replace GFX, didn't help
Install windows on a other hdd, didn't help
Switch the ports of the ram, didnt help.

Run MemTest, no erros
Run a cpu stress test, no erros :S

I'm getting a little crazy over this prob., and then i saw that my bios is not update like the non-winki edition is :S


----------



## moorhen2

Well first off,you dont need 1.5v on your cpu @stock,ie 3.2ghz,1.39-1.4v is enough for stock,i think this could be your problem,what are your cpu temps like,idle and load,this is where i would be looking first.

What is your cpu,c2 or c3,and what ram are you using,make that is,??


----------



## Mark RL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well first off,you dont need 1.5v on your cpu @stock,ie 3.2ghz,1.39-1.4v is enough for stock,i think this could be your problem,what are your cpu temps like,idle and load,this is where i would be looking first.

What is your cpu,c2 or c3,and what ram are you using,make that is,??

It should be a c3 cpu, hmm .. Sorry, i misread it's set to 1,4v, my ram is from Kingston


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mark RL* 
It should be a c3 cpu, hmm .. Sorry, i misread it's set to 1,4v, my ram is from Kingston

OK,a bit more info on your system needed i think,if you go into "user cp" at the top of the page,then go to "add system",there you can fill in your exact system hardware,then we can delve further into your problem.


----------



## Mark RL

Like that!









I can see right now at avreage use the temp og cpu is 38 in CpuHW


----------



## moorhen2

MARK RL,that's better,we can see what were working with now,lol!!!!,how have you got your bios set up,ie have you set all the settings manually or left them all on auto,voltages,multi's,ram timings, etc etc.


----------



## Mark RL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


MARK RL,that's better,we can see what were working with now,lol!!!!,how have you got your bios set up,ie have you set all the settings manually or left them all on auto,voltages,multi's,ram timings, etc etc.


It is all set to auto. I'v uploadede a picture, im wondering about the +5V and the +12V ? :S


----------



## Jealousmango

I know this makes me look ridiculous but I have to ask to make sure. This motherboard won't have any issue running an Nvidia card correct? Pardon my ignorance lol


----------



## Chopxsticks

I can vouch that the mobo runs nvidia cards, but everytime I boot up I get a window telling me there is no ATI catalyst installed, really annoying


----------



## moorhen2

Well i think i know what the problem is,you should allways set voltages and multi's and ram timings manualy in the bios,dont trust auto,1.5v on your ram looks wrong,can you look on one of the sticks,it will tell you the rated voltage,unless your using "eco's",1.5v wont be enough.Lets start there,let me know.Dont worry about the +5v & +12v.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I can vouch that the mobo runs nvidia cards, but everytime I boot up I get a window telling me there is no ATI catalyst installed, really annoying


That's because it's an AMD/ATI chipset,your supposed to use ATI cards,LOL!!!


----------



## Mark RL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well i think i know what the problem is,you should allways set voltages and multi's and ram timings manualy in the bios,dont trust auto,1.5v on your ram looks wrong,can you look on one of the sticks,it will tell you the rated voltage,unless your using "eco's",1.5v wont be enough.Lets start there,let me know.Dont worry about the +5v & +12v.


Multi's? Like multiplier? .. The spec of the ram says 1,5V, i will try set the timings, and voltage, is it also the volts on CPU Core?







Sorry and eco's, is that like dual channel







Sorry for asking so much


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mark RL*


Multi's? Like multiplier? .. The spec of the ram says 1,5V, i will try set the timings, and voltage, is it also the volts on CPU Core?







Sorry and eco's, is that like dual channel







Sorry for asking so much










Dont be sorry,we are here to help,and we dont give up untill your sorted,"eco" is newer economical memory,which uses lower voltages,sorry to use confusing terms,and yes multi is multipliers,i cant find any "kingston"ram on there website that states 1333mhz cl9 1.5v,


----------



## Jealousmango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


That's because it's an AMD/ATI chipset,your supposed to use ATI cards,LOL!!!










So it works but may have some odd issues like this?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jealousmango*


So it works but may have some odd issues like this?


LOL!!!,yes it will work,no problem,you just cant run sli.


----------



## Jealousmango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


LOL!!!,yes it will work,no problem,you just cant run sli.










Hurm...no SLI may make the Fermi cards a deal breaker...guess I'll wait to see how low ATI drops the 5870. Damn, everyone seems to treat that card as the second coming of christ too..lol


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jealousmango* 
Hurm...no SLI may make the Fermi cards a deal breaker...guess I'll wait to see how low ATI drops the 5870. Damn, everyone seems to treat that card as the second coming of christ too..lol

Thats if "fermi"ever happens,no DX11,and very expensive,no thanks.lol!!


----------



## Mark RL

So is the multiplier, cpu core set. Cound't seem to find timings to set manual and the voltage of the RAM.

Here is my ram spec:


----------



## Jealousmango

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Thats if "fermi"ever happens,no DX11,and very expensive,no thanks.lol!!

set for release late march (hopefully). My understanding was DirectX11 was a sure thing? Really hoping the 300 price rumors are accurate


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mark RL* 
So is the multiplier, cpu core set. Cound't seem to find timings to set manual and the voltage of the RAM.

Here is my ram spec:









Ok,your ram should be 1.6v-1.65v,ignore what cpu-z says,it's wrong.









If you go into your bios,go to "cell menu",go down to"advanced dram configuration",hit enter,then select "dram timing mode",hit enter,then change it to "both",you can then input timings manualy using the + & -keys.Then press escape to take you back to the cell menu,using the same keys,set your dram voltage to 1.6v.


----------



## Mark RL

Looks nice









Now the timings are made and the DRAM Voltage.

Damn, if this is it, i owe you a lot


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mark RL* 
Looks nice









Now the timings are made and the DRAM Voltage.

Damn, if this is it, i owe you a lot









Let's hope so,and you owe me nothing,only too glad to help,oh,by the way,dissable "spread spectrum"and "cool and quiet"in the bios as well,i will put money on you being able to get to 3.7-3.8ghz cpu on 1.420v.Just a tip,lol!!

If you need anymore help,just ask,i'm usualy around.







One thing,when you changed the mode to "both,did you set the timings twice,???


----------



## Markisa

Edit: Got my answers, nvm.


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
LOL!!!,yes it will work,no problem,you just cant run sli.









You can run SLI on this board. I'm not sure how. Ask eclipse about it. Here's a pic from his sig. http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/s...g?t=1257051459


----------



## =GTA=TAKOZ inc

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1133/333tx.png
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/727/222a.png
http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/9148/111o.png

i change dram timing like you explain on top post...but in my bios (1.9) never see dram frecuency 1067 mhz on xmp..

my question is : are my dram runing at 2133 mhz?


----------



## algreen

Quote:

One thing,when you changed the mode to "both,did you set the timings twice,???
Is this necessary? I noticed the extra set of options as well, but wasn't sure why the option is there.


----------



## Dylan33p

I'm going to get this board for my new setup with a phenom II x4 965 or 955.

My question is does this ram look okay for the board,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-278-_-Product

price range is good.

or anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ohiousa55

Thats a nice looking mother board.


----------



## algreen

I wanted to post some pics of my OC progress. CPU cooler is an Arctic Cooling Pro 64 with an 80mm pulling, 120mm exhaust and a 94mm in front of the HSF in a Cooler Master Centurion mid tower. Idle is 37-39*C / load is 52*C, but it hit 62 during Prime95. Is this normal?




























C&C welcome


----------



## magna224

Will a zalman cnps9900 work on this board without disrupting anything?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


I wanted to post some pics of my OC progress. CPU cooler is an Arctic Cooling Pro 64 with an 80mm pulling, 120mm exhaust and a 94mm in front of the HSF in a Cooler Master Centurion mid tower. Idle is 37-39*C / load is 52*C, but it hit 62 during Prime95. Is this normal?

C&C welcome


With that cooling, it is normal...not that its safe be running at that temp, as thats crosses the temp limit that AMD has for this chip.


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
Is this necessary? I noticed the extra set of options as well, but wasn't sure why the option is there.

This happens when you run you memory in unganged mode, which is 2x64bit lanes as opposed to ganged, which is 1x128 lane. Unganged is default for our motherboard, I believe.

You have two sets of timings, 1 per channel.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
I'm going to get this board for my new setup with a phenom II x4 965 or 955.

My question is does this ram look okay for the board,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-278-_-Product

price range is good.

or anyone have any suggestions?

This ram should be fine,dont be put off by the "designed for i5 -i7's",they will work with AMD chips.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magna224* 
Will a zalman cnps9900 work on this board without disrupting anything?

Should work without any problems,make sure you have good airflow in your case.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=GTA=TAKOZ inc*


http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1133/333tx.png
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/727/222a.png
http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/9148/111o.png

i change dram timing like you explain on top post...but in my bios (1.9) never see dram frecuency 1067 mhz on xmp..

my question is : are my dram runing at 2133 mhz?


No your ram is running at 1600,2x800,your ram is rated @2133mhz,but you wont get it to run at this speed on a phenom2,max you can hope for is 1800mhz,bearing in mind this is overclocked,sorry.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


I wanted to post some pics of my OC progress. CPU cooler is an Arctic Cooling Pro 64 with an 80mm pulling, 120mm exhaust and a 94mm in front of the HSF in a Cooler Master Centurion mid tower. Idle is 37-39*C / load is 52*C, but it hit 62 during Prime95. Is this normal?




























C&C welcome


It's very normal with Prime95 tests, you'll probably never see those temps during normal use (browsing, playing media/games, etc). This is as high as you can go in terms of temps though, as your normal load temps are within 10Â°C of the max safe temps, so you're just about at your limit.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


I'm going to get this board for my new setup with a phenom II x4 965 or 955.

My question is does this ram look okay for the board, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-278-_-Product

price range is good.

or anyone have any suggestions?


Those sticks are good, but I like to suggest buying 1600 RAM with CAS7 timings (something like 7-7-7-21 timings). It's not much of an improvement over those sticks, but if you're trying to squeeze for the best performance CAS6 or 7 1600mhz RAM is best.

Better timings, a possibly cheaper price if you get your rebate, and free shipping. Not to mention that this is low-profile, so they won't block any HSFs (the Ripjaws can block fans if your HSF is in a horizontal setup).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226103


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Same settings as yours,i win i think,LOL!!!!










I think you need to run a 20 pass of LINX,just to see how stable your system really is at those settings,










What's LINX? Is it the same as OCCT's Linpack? I tried running 7-7-7-18-25 in OCCT's Linpack, but they failed after the second pass, just like you predicted.

I changed my settings again and I'm now running:

CPU @ 3.8ghz (200x19) with 1.4v
NB-CPU @ 2600mhz (200x13) with 1.15v and my NB is at 1.15v as well (I'm surprised at how low these voltages are)
RAM @ 1600mhz with 1.95v (rated voltage) and 7-7-7-20-27 (rated timings)
HT-Link @ 2000mhz with auto voltage (for some reason I can OC to 3ghz with voltage still set on auto)

Temps:

CPU @ idle 31-33Â°C
CPU @ load 40-45Â°C (normal load vs Prime95)
NB @ idle 39Â°C
NB @ load 40-44Â°C (normal load vs OCCT/Prime95)

I still struggle using a NB-CPU multiplier of 14x with low voltages, so I have to crank it up to NB-CPU 1.45v-1.5v+ or I get no cold boot. I'd have to use my previous method of using a lower multiplier while using a higher HTT/FSB to get a 2.8-3ghz OC on my NB.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


What's LINX? Is it the same as OCCT's Linpack? I tried running 7-7-7-18-25 in OCCT's Linpack, but they failed after the second pass, just like you predicted.

I changed my settings again and I'm now running:

CPU @ 3.8ghz (200x19) with 1.4v
NB-CPU @ 2600mhz (200x13) with 1.15v and my NB is at 1.15v as well (I'm surprised at how low these voltages are)
RAM @ 1600mhz with 1.95v (rated voltage) and 7-7-7-20-27 (rated timings)
HT-Link @ 2000mhz with auto voltage (for some reason I can OC to 3ghz with voltage still set on auto)

Temps:

CPU @ idle 31-33Â°C
CPU @ load 40-45Â°C (normal load vs Prime95)
NB @ idle 39Â°C
NB @ load 40-44Â°C (normal load vs OCCT/Prime95)

I still struggle using a NB-CPU multiplier of 14x with low voltages, so I have to crank it up to NB-CPU 1.45v-1.5v+ or I get no cold boot. I'd have to use my previous method of using a lower multiplier while using a higher HTT/FSB to get a 2.8-3ghz OC on my NB.


I run my NB/SB/HT link voltages all @1.26v,this is plenty,i run my CPU-NB/IMC voltage @1.36v for 2600-2800mhz frequency.You gain very little having your HT-link speed over stock,ie 2000,thats my opinion anyway,some may dissagree with this,lol!!!!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

can i use just the two blue ram slots or do i have to use the black ones when using only 2 sticks. just curious because my push fan isn't centered on my megahalem because the ram is in the way.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


can i use just the two blue ram slots or do i have to use the black ones when using only 2 sticks. just curious because my push fan isn't centered on my megahalem because the ram is in the way.


Yes you can use the blue slots,in fact i and many others on here use them as default.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys

Im using 965 at 4.0Ghz with 2800Nb and 2600Ht @ v1.42 my idle is 40c-44c and my load is around 47c-55c i think, at the moment im using a Xigmatek S1283 push 'n' pull method, i still think my temps are alittle high.

Should i move to Corsair H50-1 for the CPU (water), i think the reason im seeing high temps is that my case is fully loaded.

infront of the heatsink i have 6 hdd with 2 fans pushing air from front to back, my xigmatek is sucking air from bottom to top.

What do you all think ?


----------



## Rockr69

First off I'd spend money replacing that case. That would solve a bunch of airflow trouble. Then you could truly see if that S1283 is still not cutting the mustard.


----------



## rakesh27

Ok,

Tell me a case that holds 7-8 hdd, 2 x dvdrws, 1 aerocool temp display, 1 fan controller, must be able to fit a 4870x2 or 5970.

I couldnt find anything out there. Basically i need 8 x 3.5" internal and 6 x 5.1/4" ext only thing big enough are the Cheiftec

The new Cheiftec do all this but the air flow is wrong

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chieftec-Mesh-...item2c51079919

At the moment im using the Chieftec matrix which is made any more, one of the best cases ive had, excellent design.


----------



## Mark RL

Hey moorhen2

It didn't help







It crashed again today :S Damn


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


Guys

Im using 965 at 4.0Ghz with 2800Nb and 2600Ht @ v1.42 my idle is 40c-44c and my load is around 47c-55c i think, at the moment im using a Xigmatek S1283 push 'n' pull method, i still think my temps are alittle high.

Should i move to Corsair H50-1 for the CPU (water), i think the reason im seeing high temps is that my case is fully loaded.

infront of the heatsink i have 6 hdd with 2 fans pushing air from front to back, my xigmatek is sucking air from bottom to top.

What do you all think ?


Thats the problem with these massive HSF's they make these days,they do a good job of cooling the cpu,but they also interupt good airflow through the case.You do seem to have a lot of hardware in your case,all adding to the heat problem,and yes,your temps are a bit on the high side.

You could go with the H50-1,or get a bigger case,do you really need 5 HDD's,lol!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


do you really need 5 HDD's,lol!!!










That's what I thought


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mark RL*


Hey moorhen2

It didn't help







It crashed again today :S Damn










That's strange,time for a different tack then,are you still using auto settings in the bios,???


----------



## rakesh27

I have lots of games, i could sell them and get 3 x 2tb drives, i cant be bothered with doing that, i might get the corsair h50-1 i reckon, once it comes backup all i need, get new drivers for win7 64.

Strip the case, clean everything all hardware, fans and case. Either put it all back in the case and improve the wiring abit, i dont know how since its limited space or i might just get the new cheiftec and mount everything in there.

With the new case i was looking at is instead the hdd fan pushing air to the back of the case its pushing the air across the front of the case since the hdds are rotated 90 degrees.

I wish they made proper big cases with alittle more room - what to do ?


----------



## Rockr69

There's tons of proper big cases out there you just have to decide how much money you want to spend, For instance the Antec 1200 come to mind. 10 internal hdd bays if you don't use a floppy, will fit the 5970 and can be water cooled.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i moved my ram over to the blue slots and im no longer stable. i bumped nb down to 2600 and still unstable. any thoughts?
cpu-4.0ghz 1.49v multi-x20 htt-200
cpu-nb 2800 1.26v
ram-1600 7-7-7-20 1.9v
nb-1.25v
i didn't change any settings before or after ram move other than adjusting cpu-nb. i ran 1hr prime95 cpu test but cant get past 2 minutes on blend. it boots and games fine, just cant stress test it.
1.6 bios


----------



## Rockr69

bios update


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i have been slowly moving voltages up and still unstable. cpu-1.51v cpu-nb-1.3v no changes to anything else. any tips on the best way or prefered method to update bios?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i have been slowly moving voltages up and still unstable. cpu-1.51v cpu-nb-1.3v no changes to anything else. any tips on the best way or prefered method to update bios?

Go to MSI's site, download their liveupdate 4 program and it can download the latest official BIOS. Just go to the folder and you can update the BIOS through Windows via Installer.

1.9 is working very great for me and it's allowed me to cold boot with NB @ 2600mhz (200x13) using only 1.15v for both NB-CPU and NB. Try lowering your CPU clocks and RAM timings if you're still having problems. I recommend finding a way to boot up with stable settings first and then increase from there.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i have been slowly moving voltages up and still unstable. cpu-1.51v cpu-nb-1.3v no changes to anything else. any tips on the best way or prefered method to update bios?


FTR, I need 1.435v (CPU-NB) for 2800 NB. So, you may want to move it up into the 1.4+ range and see if you are still unstable.

And, if you're thinking you didn't need that much before, neither did I, on both the NB and CPU clocks. I'm needing almost .05v more than I used to on those from when I first got the chip.









Marc


----------



## Kokin

You can also try to increase your HTT(HT ref clock). I could cold boot with my NB @ 2750mhz (250x11) with 1.372v. If I wanted to cold boot with my NB @ 3000mhz (300x10), I would have to increase my NB-CPU to 1.485v. My NB was set at 1.26v during both settings.

Btw, have you increased your CPU-PLL Voltage?


----------



## Contagion

I keep getting these insanely long boot times every about 10th boot.
It takes it a couple minutes (yes minutes) to finish POST.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i ran prime95 blend for 6 hrs last nite with no problem. 1.44v cpu-nb did the trick. the nb hit 63c which is a couple more degrees than it was at but i guess with more volts comes more heat. oddly my cpu temp is now lower under full load, it went from 59c to 57c with no change in voltage or ambient temp.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
I keep getting these insanely long boot times every about 10th boot.
It takes it a couple minutes (yes minutes) to finish POST.

Sounds like it's time for a defrag,i do this once a month myself.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i ran prime95 blend for 6 hrs last nite with no problem. 1.44v cpu-nb did the trick. the nb hit 63c which is a couple more degrees than it was at but i guess with more volts comes more heat. oddly my cpu temp is now lower under full load, it went from 59c to 57c with no change in voltage or ambient temp.

Thats better,what have you got your CPU-NB frequency at,that requires 1.44v,???,mind you your load temps are still a bit on the high side.


----------



## Samoflange

I still don't know how all of you get your NB to 2800mhz!!! and beyond. (So jealous).









Mine just wont be stable after 2600mhz. I've tried cranking voltage all the way up to 1.55v on CPU-NB and NB, it wont boot past 2725mhz no matter what! Always have to clear CMOS. I have a Phenom II 955 C2. Wondering if this is a CPU or MB issue? I can run my CPU 3.9ghz @ 54C, Prime95 7 hours 50 minutes stable.

Is it worth it trying to get my NB past 2600mhz? Will I see a similar performance jump?

Every little bit for me counts, especially when running GIMPS. The NB OC alone from stock to 2600mhz has saved me like a day in factoring. It seems to be the most noticeable compared to OCing my CPU or RAM.

I want to push it to the MAX! (stable though of course)


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samoflange*


I still don't know how all of you get your NB to 2800mhz!!! and beyond. (So jealous).









Mine just wont be stable after 2600mhz. I've tried cranking voltage all the way up to 1.55v on CPU-NB and NB, it wont boot past 2725mhz no matter what! Always have to clear CMOS. I have a Phenom II 955 C2. Wondering if this is a CPU or MB issue? I can run my CPU 3.9ghz @ 54C, Prime95 7 hours 50 minutes stable.

Is it worth it trying to get my NB past 2600mhz? Will I see a similar performance jump?

Every little bit for me counts, especially when running GIMPS. The NB OC alone from stock to 2600mhz has saved me like a day in factoring. It seems to be the most noticeable compared to OCing my CPU or RAM.

I want to push it to the MAX! (stable though of course)










I had a 955 C2 and was not able to get 2.8 either, it was just the limit of the chip I had, sounds like yours, too. Try getting it as high as you can by using the HT ref clock. Maybe 250 x 11 (2750 Mhz) would work for you.

3900 & 2600 is just fine for 24/7 use. Remember that with daily use you're not really going to see any difference between 3600 & 4000, as well as 2400 & 2800 (NB). Benching is where the extra little bit shows up, in the numbers.

I run my rig @ 3900 & 2600 for 24/7. The volts are low, and the temps are always low. It never gives me any issues no matter what I try to do with it.

4Ghz would be nice, but 3.9 needs 1.435v & 4.0 needs 1.525v, just not worth the difference for 24/7, IMHO.

Marc


----------



## DrBrownfinger

cpu-nb-1.44v=2800 stable. it used to be 1.26v for the same setting. only change was moving ram to the blue slots.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


cpu-nb-1.44v=2800 stable. it used to be 1.26v for the same setting. only change was moving ram to the blue slots.


Ok,but can you cold boot at 2800 cpu-nb frequency,thats the main thing,??


----------



## DrBrownfinger

yeah. no problem booting.


----------



## NCspecV81

1800mhz is practically impossible to boot on ram. Has anyone achieved this yet?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
1800mhz is practically impossible to boot on ram. Has anyone achieved this yet?

I have. But that was with the RAM in the black (closest to the cpu) slots. I was able to boot up to 1824 Mhz with these OCZ BE's.

I haven't tried it yet with the RAM in the blue slots (where they are currently).

FTR, I had to set timings to auto (9-11-11) to get there, and then I slowly lowered the timings. I ended up with 8-9-8-24-32-1t @ 1.7v (rated 1600. 8-8-8-24-32-1t, @ 1.65v)

Here's a screenie for you, and yes it did boot with these settings:


----------



## moorhen2

Same here,mind you,my NB is only 2736mhz,stock timings for ram are 7-7-7-24-32.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


1800mhz is practically impossible to boot on ram. Has anyone achieved this yet?


Latest bios has fixed this,1.10b2,better 1800mhz memory compatability.


----------



## NCspecV81

555 is looking epic!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1041597


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


555 is looking epic!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1041597


You managed to unlock it then,??


----------



## NCspecV81

yep. 4ghz with 4 cores under 1.5v is looking VERY likely. Will report back here in a few.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


yep. 4ghz with 4 cores under 1.5v is looking VERY likely. Will report back here in a few.


Stop it,ncspec,you will have me getting my wallet out again,lol!!









Just proves that calisto's are deneb's that did'nt make the grade.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Same here,mind you,my NB is only 2736mhz,stock timings for ram are 7-7-7-24-32.

















Not Bad! I'm Sure Spec has some good Everest Benches. Here's mine.


----------



## NCspecV81

where are the beta bioses?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
where are the beta bioses?

Last time I checked on the OCZ website. Which ones are you looking for?


----------



## NCspecV81

Found it... =o) for 90 dollars this chip is beastly!

CPU: 1.48v unloaded / 1.45v loaded
CPU-NB: 2700mhz @ 1.35v
DRAM: 1800mhz @ 6-6-6-15-12 1T w/ 1.65v
NB: 1.2v
OS: Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Mastiffman

Ah, the 1.102's. Funny how I couldn't ever boot up @ anything higher than 1697- 1700Mhz Ram with all of the same hardware but Older BIOS.

I haven't tried any further with these but 1800 is a green Light!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samoflange*


I still don't know how all of you get your NB to 2800mhz!!! and beyond. (So jealous).









Mine just wont be stable after 2600mhz. I've tried cranking voltage all the way up to 1.55v on CPU-NB and NB, it wont boot past 2725mhz no matter what! Always have to clear CMOS. I have a Phenom II 955 C2. Wondering if this is a CPU or MB issue? I can run my CPU 3.9ghz @ 54C, Prime95 7 hours 50 minutes stable.

Is it worth it trying to get my NB past 2600mhz? Will I see a similar performance jump?

Every little bit for me counts, especially when running GIMPS. The NB OC alone from stock to 2600mhz has saved me like a day in factoring. It seems to be the most noticeable compared to OCing my CPU or RAM.

I want to push it to the MAX! (stable though of course)










If you want to cold boot with your NB @ 2600-3000mhz, you'll need to increase your HTT/FSB clocks. You can leave your NB voltage at 1.25-1.35v and here are the NB clocks I acheived:

2600 (200x13) NB-CPU @ 1.15v
2750 (250x11) NB-CPU @ 1.372v
2800 (200x14) NB-CPU @ 1.45v
3000 (300x10) NB-CPU @ 1.48v

These values are with my RAM at 1333/1600 and CPU at 4-4.05ghz

I don't really understand why the 14x multiplier has a lot of trouble cold booting with lower voltages, but others in this thread have had the same problem and I suggest avoiding 14x if you can.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Last time I checked on the OCZ website. Which ones are you looking for?











seems tony from ocz hasn't updated the bios for this board in awhile 1.84 seems to be the last update. Here is the website for the bios's.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...D70-bios-files


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
seems tony from ocz hasn't updated the bios for this board in awhile 1.84 seems to be the last update. Here is the website for the bios's.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...D70-bios-files

Yes we know he has'nt updated since 1.8b4,i posted the newest beta bios some time ago,page 470 i think,


----------



## NCspecV81

Why is OCZ developing BIOSes for the MSI GD-70


----------



## randomkid

I am currently running on BIOS 1.6 and want to update to 1.9
However, before flshing the BIOS, I wanted to try the 1.9 first so instead of selecting "BIOS Update", I selected "Boot" and it asked me to select the new BIOS from the USD root directory A7577AMS.190
According to the manual, I should get 4 beeps which I did and either 2 long beeps if boot from USB is failed or no beeps which means successful. I get the 4 beeps but never gets the 2 long beeps but nevertheless, my PC won't post and I have to clear CMOS to get it to post again.
Have anyone tried the Boot Option and did it work?


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *randomkid* 
I am currently running on BIOS 1.6 and want to update to 1.9
However, before flshing the BIOS, I wanted to try the 1.9 first so instead of selecting "BIOS Update", I selected "Boot" and it asked me to select the new BIOS from the USD root directory A7577AMS.190
According to the manual, I should get 4 beeps which I did and either 2 long beeps if boot from USB is failed or no beeps which means successful. I get the 4 beeps but never gets the 2 long beeps but nevertheless, my PC won't post and I have to clear CMOS to get it to post again.
Have anyone tried the Boot Option and did it work?

Look here; easiest way to update bios: http://www.overclock.net/7705234-post2166.html


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Why is OCZ developing BIOSes for the MSI GD-70

Tony over at the OCZ forum started a thread on the GD70,he used to get hold of the beta bios's,thats the reason,i now get the beta bios's from the msi german forum.


----------



## randomkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
Look here; easiest way to update bios: http://www.overclock.net/7705234-post2166.html

Great tip... what i'm doing wrong is that the USB have other files in it. After emptying it other than the 1.90 BIOS, it boot nicely... Thanks!


----------



## NCspecV81

guys I totally recommend the Phenom II 555. I mean for MSRP of 99 dollars you can't beat it! Get'em while they unlock!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
guys I totally recommend the Phenom II 555. I mean for MSRP of 99 dollars you can't beat it! Get'em while they unlock!

That's it,getting my credit card out again,damn you "NCspec",lol!!!









I might get these as well:


----------



## moorhen2

I can now confirm that i can boot @1824mhz ram,in both black and blue slots,but you do need the latest beta bios,1.10b2,hope this helps.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Awesome board but needs more fan headers


















Stock Heatsink


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


That's it,getting my credit card out again,damn you "NCspec",lol!!!









I might get these as well:


make sure they are elpidas!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Someone convince me to choose this board over an i7 build...

been eyeing this board for aeeeegs and recently lost an opportunity to get it for Â£79 (ebay bid) 
ive made an i7 build and a phenom 965 build and the i7 is only Â£120 more... so im completly stuck on what to get >.<










thats what i currently have lined up.... no idea if i should take the plunge (i dont plan buying straight away... the 890fx version will probs be out then)


----------



## nova_prime

can this mobo go SLI with the hack??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


make sure they are elpidas!


All i know is they are BEMP,so are made for PH2's,not sure if they are elpida chips.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Someone convince me to choose this board over an i7 build...

been eyeing this board for aeeeegs and recently lost an opportunity to get it for Â£79 (ebay bid) 
ive made an i7 build and a phenom 965 build and the i7 is only Â£120 more... so im completly stuck on what to get >.<










thats what i currently have lined up.... no idea if i should take the plunge (i dont plan buying straight away... the 890fx version will probs be out then)


Gekz,

It's pretty simple. If it's just a gaming rig the X4 is a great choice. If you're going to be doing a lot of video editing and Photoshop then go with the I7. The X4 and I7 flipflop 1-2% over each other in games. Just make sure whatever X4 you get it's a C3 and not a C2.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus*


Awesome board but needs more fan headers


















Stock Heatsink


what temps you getting @4ghz on stock fan?


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


what temps you getting @4ghz on stock fan?


Mid 30's idle, High 40's, low 50's full load

Not going to go any higher till i get her under water. Res should be in today.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus*


Mid 30's idle, High 40's, low 50's full load

Not going to go any higher till i get her under water. Res should be in today.










Like to see some stress test results,lol!!!


----------



## grant331

Hey everyone just want to say thanks for everyone who made a post that help me set up my new system.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

just to see what would happen i used the stock cooler when i first got this mobo and cpu. with 4.0ghz-1.50v oc i had 63c in under 1 minute on prime95 blend.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
just to see what would happen i used the stock cooler when i first got this mobo and cpu. with 4.0ghz-1.50v oc i had 63c in under 1 minute on prime95 blend.

That would be the temps i would expect to see on the stock cooler @4.0ghz,not mid 40c-low 50c,just my opinion,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
That would be the temps i would expect to see on the stock cooler @4.0ghz,not mid 40c-low 50c,just my opinion,









That's correct. Shoot I get those temps at stock speeds on a C3965 on a MSI 785GM-E65...


----------



## jck

Well, I just ordered a 555BE to put on my mobo with that SunbeamTech CCTF-120mm cooler I bought months ago.

I'm gonna try and hit 4GHz on 2 cores, then try and unlock it and see if it will stay stable with a voltage increase.

I don't think the Zalman 92mm is gonna keep it cool enough @4GHz x4 if I get there. So, I'm breaking out the AS5 and the other HSF next week


----------



## Aqualoon

Heck, wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't reach it without water, not many can.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Heck, wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't reach it without water, not many can.

Yeah. I got to 3.7 with the C2 550BE before the thought of temps on 4 cores getting too high scared me cause I just had the 92mm on there.

Hopefully with the slightly lower voltage, small speed bump, and C3 mods it will run a little cooler and I can hit 4GHz with the 120mm HSF and keep the load temps below 60C.


----------



## moorhen2

What people have to remember is cores are locked for a reason,2 cores did'nt make the grade,if they did they would be quads,lol!!!


----------



## pendrago

Hi guys!









I have found a quite interesting review about "our" MOBO - it could be very useful - gives a few hints about performance and voltages.

Thought you may want to read it: *HardwareCanucks - MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 Motherboard Review*

To

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
morheen2

Could you be so kind please and post this link with 1.10B2 Bios again? Tried to find it but I got another numeration of pages (I set them to be displayed 40 post at the page







so right now the last page I can see is 130







(and yeah, I am lazy







TIA

------------------------------

You see I just can't believe you can (that means all of you) run your memory with 1:4 divider and at 1800 MHz with so tight timings
















I did some test yesterday and I managed to run my Patriots memory modules with 1:4 divider at 1600 MHz with 6-6-6-18-25 1T but...

Prime95 "verified" it after a minute or so... it didn't hang up but after one minute one of running thread stopped then after another 2 minutes another another one gave up!!!








I didn't take any screenshot (it was 6 am in the morning so I was tired like hell).
Nevertheless I will write you my configuration in BIOS.
FSB = 200 MHz (CPU wasn't overclocked but I put some extra volts)

CPU V = 1.35
CPU NB = 1.45 (damn, under load in Prime it was 1.4880








CPU DDR PHY = 1.26 V
DRAM V = *2.01*!!! (it's too much I think and I was afraid to bump it up even more )
NB V = 1.25 V
HT Link = 1.23 V (didn't know if it was necessary but ... I did it








SB V = 1.22 V (the same as above)

I forgot to mention that I have changed *Clock Drive Strength* to *1.25 x* .

Just admit that these are some insane settings comparing to your results. Is it because of my Phenom revision and weaker IMC ?

What I have noticed that these memory modules produce a lot of heat under stress in Prime95 blend mode.

Recently I have bought Scythe Kaze Server Fan controller with temperature sensors. So I have put one between my memory modules (sticked it to the side of radiators - you will see it at the bottom of the picture)







.
So, in Prime 95 - blend mode this temperature goes up to 40*C !!! and that's the temperature measured only at the surface of a radiator. Real temp must be a few degrees higher :/
My assumption is that a heat causes all of this instability and that I cannot overclock achieve tighter memory timings with stable work.
I thought about putting some extra fan 120 mm which should push air onto these sticks or to build some kind of "shroud" (like Kokin did). But I don't know what kind of material to use... These temperatures are really high so plastic or a cardboard is out of a question ... I think.

Maybe a Bios update (moorhen2 - would you be so kind? ;>) will resolve this problem with instability?

BTW! It would be a good idea to change OP and post there a link to all beta versions of Bioses ? huh?


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
That's it,getting my credit card out again,damn you "NCspec",lol!!!









I might get these as well:









I have those exact Dominator GT's. I love em there very nice and look very sexy! Work great paired with the GD70 to!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


I have those exact Dominator GT's. I love em there very nice and look very sexy! Work great paired with the GD70 to!










can you get them without the fan? i cant seem to find them exact version only some blue pair >.<


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hi guys!









I have found a quite interesting review about "our" MOBO - it could be very useful - gives a few hints about performance and voltages.

Thought you may want to read it: *HardwareCanucks - MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 Motherboard Review *

To 
Could you be so kind please and post this link with 1.10B2 Bios again? Tried to find it but I got another numeration of pages (I set them to be displayed 40 post at the page







so right now the last page I can see is 130







(and yeah, I am lazy







TIA

------------------------------

You see I just can't believe you can (that means all of you) run your memory with 1:4 divider and at 1800 MHz with so tight timings
















I did some test yesterday and I managed to run my Patriots memory modules with 1:4 divider at 1600 MHz with 6-6-6-18-25 1T but...

Prime95 "verified" it after a minute or so... it didn't hang up but after one minute one of running thread stopped then after another 2 minutes another another one gave up!!!








I didn't take any screenshot (it was 6 am in the morning so I was tired like hell). 
Nevertheless I will write you my configuration in BIOS. 
FSB = 200 MHz (CPU wasn't overclocked but I put some extra volts)

CPU V = 1.35
CPU NB = 1.45 (damn, under load in Prime it was 1.4880








CPU DDR PHY = 1.26 V
DRAM V = *2.01*!!! (it's too much I think and I was afraid to bump it up even more ) 
NB V = 1.25 V
HT Link = 1.23 V (didn't know if it was necessary but ... I did it








SB V = 1.22 V (the same as above)

Just admit that these are some insane settings comparing to your results. Is it because of my Phenom revision and weaker IMC ?

What I have noticed that these memory modules produce a lot of heat under stress in Prime95 blend mode.

Recently I have bought Scythe Kaze Server Fan controller with temperature sensors. So I have put one between my memory modules (sticked it to the side of radiators - you will see it at the bottom of the picture)







. 
So, in Prime 95 - blend mode this temperature goes up to 40*C !!! and that's the temperature measured only at the surface of a radiator. Real temp must be a few degrees higher :/ 
My assumption is that a heat causes all of this instability and that I cannot overclock achieve tighter memory timings with stable work. 
I thought about putting some extra fan 120 mm which should push air onto these sticks or to build some kind of "shroud" (like Kokin did). But I don't know what kind of material to use... These temperatures are really high so plastic or a cardboard is out of a question ... I think.

Maybe a Bios update (moorhen2 - would you be so kind? ;>) will resolve this problem with instability?

BTW! It would be a good idea to change OP and post there a link to all beta versions of Bioses ? huh?










Page 470 for the link to bios,what ram are you using,and what is the stock voltage and timings,????


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


I have those exact Dominator GT's. I love em there very nice and look very sexy! Work great paired with the GD70 to!










Plus they overclock like hell,lol!!!


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


can you get them without the fan? i cant seem to find them exact version only some blue pair >.<


I think they always come with the fan. What are you searching Dominator GT or just Dominator?

EDIT; Here is my exact pair.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Plus they overclock like hell,lol!!!










You mean they dont overclock good, or they do?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


can you get them without the fan? i cant seem to find them exact version only some blue pair >.<


They come with the fan,the blue ones you mension are not the same,these are GT's and BEMP versions,for PH2's,


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


I think they always come with the fan. What are you searching Dominator GT or just Dominator?

EDIT; Here is my exact pair.

You mean they dont overclock good, or they do?


They overclock very well,lol!!


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


They overclock very well,lol!!


Ahh yes that they do! I love mine so much, wish I would have waited though to get the newer 1600 6-6-6-20 ones made for AMD systems.. Oh well though.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


What people have to remember is cores are locked for a reason,2 cores did'nt make the grade,if they did they would be quads,lol!!!


True...

But, I have a 720BE running at 2.8GHz and a 550BE running at 3.675GHz...both on all 4 cores stably...the 720BE for almost 2 years, and the 550BE for almost 4 months.

I'm not counting on it being perfect on 4 cores out of the box. But if I can raise the CPU-V up .25 or .375 volts and get a stable 4 core chip...well...yay me


----------



## ToxicAdam

MSI just put up two new drivers

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver

Realtek PCI-E Ethernet Drivers for 790FX

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Page 470 for the link to bios


Yeah! I have finally found it







I told you that my page numbers differs from yours at this forum because I've changed it in my settings to display 40 posts per page, so the last one I see right now is a page no. 131









Here is the link to your post with the link to BIOS 1.10B2 

Maybe (as I wrote before) it would be a good idea to put this link in OP - it would save a lot of time searching for it. And it would be a good idea also to write in the post excactly what number is that. Sometimes it could be a little bit confusing









Quote:



,what ram are you using,and what is the stock voltage and timings,????


RAM sticks I am using:
*DDR3 Viper II Series - PC3-12800 - 1600MHz Memory Module - PV234G1600LLK*

And here is the screenshot from CPU-Z:


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hi guys!








My assumption is that a heat causes all of this instability and that I cannot overclock achieve tighter memory timings with stable work. 
I thought about putting some extra fan 120 mm which should push air onto these sticks or to build some kind of "shroud" (like Kokin did). But I don't know what kind of material to use... These temperatures are really high so plastic or a cardboard is out of a question ... I think.


I never made a shroud for my RAM. I think you might be confusing me for someone else who made a shroud for their northbridge and I remember someone was trying to make one for their RAM.


----------



## Rains

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I never made a shroud for my RAM. I think you might be confusing me for someone else who made a shroud for their northbridge and I remember someone was trying to make one for their RAM.


this: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post8547087


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


this: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post8547087


Yes, that's it.

I updated my BIOS to the 1.10B2 BIOS and with my C2 955, I have trouble reaching 1800+ for my RAM. With my rated timings(7-7-7-20-27-1T or 7-7-7-20-4-27-8-4-5-90ns-90ns-90ns-90ns), I can get past post, but I'll blue screen at the Windows logo screen. I have to drop my timings by 1 to get it fully working (8-8-8-24-32-1T).


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Yes, that's it.

I updated my BIOS to the 1.10B2 BIOS and with my C2 955, I have trouble reaching 1800+ for my RAM. With my rated timings(7-7-7-20-27-1T or 7-7-7-20-4-27-8-4-5-90ns-90ns-90ns-90ns), I can get past post, but I'll blue screen at the Windows logo screen. I have to drop my timings by 1 to get it fully working (8-8-8-24-32-1T).


No problem here,lol,have you tried 110ns,90ns probably not enough.And you will need more voltage as well.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus*


Mid 30's idle, High 40's, low 50's full load

Not going to go any higher till i get her under water. Res should be in today.










wow nice, i remember when i first got my c2 955 6 months ago, had stock cooler on it for a week before i got my xigmatek red scorpion, the stock temps for me @ 3.2ghz was around 48 low and 64 high...couldnt over clock it untill i got my new cooler.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


No problem here,lol,have you tried 110ns,90ns probably not enough.And you will need more voltage as well.










I'm thinking it's probably because of my C2 955, but my RAM is already at max rated voltage (1.95v) I've gone up to 2v, but I'm not sure how high I can push my RAM's voltage and I don't wanna fry them just for a small overclock.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I'm thinking it's probably because of my C2 955, but my RAM is already at max rated voltage (1.95v) I've gone up to 2v, but I'm not sure how high I can push my RAM's voltage and I don't wanna fry them just for a small overclock.


I am inclined to agree,the IMC's on c2's are not as strong as the c3's,so you probably are'nt going to get much more out of your memory i'm afraid.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I never made a shroud for my RAM. I think you might be confusing me for someone else who made a shroud for their northbridge and I remember someone was trying to make one for their RAM.

Yeap! Sorry ... my mistake. I was sure that it was you but it was Rains's Shroud for a NB and MOSFETS








But I wrote that I was thinking about making sth similar ... and last night I made sth like this:










It's not a shroud (was to lazy and impatient and tired to make one but maybe someday).
So, additional 120 mm fan controlled by Scythe Kaze Server Fan controller with 600 RPM. I have measured the temperature on both sticks and it is around 29*C (idle) (overclocked to 1626 MHz).
I've run Prime and under load maximum temperature were around 35*C, so 5*C temp dropdown. Not much...but it is better than nothing








That's why I was thinking to make a shroud for my RAM cause it would force an air to flow faster (compressed inside a shroud) and would give additional temp dropdown.









Anyone could design sth like this for ... me ?







I mean it's not so difficult but I am wondering about a shape of this shroud which would give maximum air compression and airflow inside... I hope you guys know what I am talking about









Got 1.10B2 Bios now (thanks moorhen2) and tonight I'll give a try to test my RAM running with tighter timings


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


wow nice, i remember when i first got my c2 955 6 months ago, had stock cooler on it for a week before i got my xigmatek red scorpion, the stock temps for me @ 3.2ghz was around 48 low and 64 high...couldnt over clock it untill i got my new cooler.


 Yeah that sounds about right! I have my C3 965 in my wifes PC downstairs and it has the stock cooler on it and it hits about 64*c "IF" I run P95 Blend and Idles around 36*C. The reason that it idles lower than your though is because I downclocked it to 3.0Ghz and lowered the vCore until I get the Zalman CNPS10X Flex that I won off of eBay this past week. It's coming from Canada, IIRC it was sold by the "hardwarecunucks.com" website. They said that it's an open box item but is flawless. So I figured that with 2 Scythe Slipstream 120mm Fans in Push pull should just about be the right sound and cooling level for her down there in the living room. I turned her PC into an HTPC. Basically a new build. Want it "Cool and Quiet".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I'm thinking it's probably because of my C2 955, but my RAM is already at max rated voltage (1.95v) I've gone up to 2v, but I'm not sure how high I can push my RAM's voltage and I don't wanna fry them just for a small overclock.


 Have you tried Lowering your Dram Drive Strengths? It will Not enhance speed but it may stablize the Speed that you have if loosened. It's worth a trying! Also, if you add to much voltage to the Ram it can become unstable. remember that the more voltage added the more that heat is created and that can cause the Ram to malfunction. Now if you had OCZ Flex EX Ram or something comparable, you could basically crank the volts all you wanted without worry about heat being an issue... I have a set of 2000Mhz CL8 Stocks that can handle any voltage that this board can offer.... JMTC though...


----------



## Dampbuffalo

Sup guys. I have my MSI GD70 since December and have been wondering what the RAM placement is supose to be. I see both alignment for two sticks (2 on the black slots and also 2 on the blue slots) which one is the correct one??


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dampbuffalo*


Sup guys. I have my MSI GD70 since December and have been wondering what the RAM placement is supose to be. I see both alignment for two sticks (2 on the black slots and also 2 on the blue slots) which one is the correct one??


most people with this board use the two blue slots first. two reasons for this, the blue slots seem to give better overclocking and second gives you more room if you have a huge aftermarket heatsink that may block the black slots


----------



## Dampbuffalo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
most people with this board use the two blue slots first. two reasons for this, the blue slots seem to give better overclocking and second gives you more room if you have a huge aftermarket heatsink that may block the black slots









OK thats how it's setup. Everyone told me that it was wrong. Glad I was right







.
Thanks


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dampbuffalo*


OK thats how it's setup. Everyone told me that it was wrong. Glad I was right







.
Thanks


just check your space if you are planning on buying a HSF for this board and you are going to use 4 sticks of ram, it might not fit







i only have 2gbx 2 sticks in my blue slots and i would need to go to watercooling if i want it all to fit if i get another 2 sticks.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Have you tried Lowering your Dram Drive Strengths? It will Not enhance speed but it may stablize the Speed that you have if loosened. It's worth a trying! Also, if you add to much voltage to the Ram it can become unstable. remember that the more voltage added the more that heat is created and that can cause the Ram to malfunction. Now if you had OCZ Flex EX Ram or something comparable, you could basically crank the volts all you wanted without worry about heat being an issue... I have a set of 2000Mhz CL8 Stocks that can handle any voltage that this board can offer.... JMTC though...









Which DRAM Drive Strengths were you referring to specifically? I think I have all of mine set on auto. Do you have any recommendations on what to set them as? I have 2 sticks of 2GB Mushkin DDR3 1600mhz RAM rated 7-7-7-20-27-1T with 1.85v-1.95v as normal voltages.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Which DRAM Drive Strengths were you referring to specifically? I think I have all of mine set on auto. Do you have any recommendations on what to set them as? I have 2 sticks of 2GB Mushkin DDR3 1600mhz RAM rated 7-7-7-20-27-1T with 1.85v-1.95v as normal voltages.

Rated for 1600Mhz CL7?


----------



## Vlasov_581

wow......updated to 1.9 and rig seems to boot faster except now i'm getting eSata issues where on one boot it detects an hdd and on the other it does not


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
wow......updated to 1.9 and rig seems to boot faster except now i'm getting eSata issues where on one boot it detects an hdd and on the other it does not









I installed 1.9 and it fixed my issues with certain NB freq. causing no POST and I like the new look. I don't have any eSata devices tho, so I wouldn't know of any probs with that : /


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
I installed 1.9 and it fixed my issues with certain NB freq. causing no POST and I like the new look. I don't have any eSata devices tho, so I wouldn't know of any probs with that : /

1.102b are even better. It took my Max Bootable Ram Freq from 1680Mhz to over 1800..... @ CL6-6-6-18 Just not stable yet...


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
I installed 1.9 and it fixed my issues with certain NB freq. causing no POST and I like the new look. I don't have any eSata devices tho, so I wouldn't know of any probs with that : /

well it's weird......it's an enclosure that has an hdd activity light that blinks when accessed.....when i boot up the light blinks once and the post reports an eSata hdd......then to my raid0 array and then windows boot screen......but now since the update it'll just sit at detecting eSata and the light keep blinking like it's being accessed.....i reset and boom......it detects it again just fine and proceeds to boot into windows......i thought my hdd is going out but it does this with two other hdds in different enclosure......everything was ok BEFORE the bios update


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
well it's weird......it's an enclosure that has an hdd activity light that blinks when accessed.....when i boot up the light blinks once and the post reports an eSata hdd......then to my raid0 array and then windows boot screen......but now since the update it'll just sit at detecting eSata and the light keep blinking like it's being accessed.....i reset and boom......it detects it again just fine and proceeds to boot into windows......i thought my hdd is going out but it does this with two other hdds in different enclosure......everything was ok BEFORE the bios update









If you dont have any e-sata drives installed,disable e-sata in the bios,then your system wont look for them at boot-up,hope this helps.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Rated for 1600Mhz CL7?


Yes it's 1600Mhz CL7.

@1333mhz I can't go lower than CL6
@1800mhz+ I can't get past the Windows Logo unless I go CL8.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


No problem here,lol,have you tried 110ns,90ns probably not enough.And you will need more voltage as well.










How can I change these values in BIOS? (it is a lame question







- a little explenation needed









Moorhen ... could you post a link to yours RAM's modules manufacturer page - it means - what kind of RAM sticks you use excactly (I would like to see them







I am considering my RAM change (these PDPs' are pissing me off









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


1.102b are even better. It took my Max Bootable Ram Freq from 1680Mhz to over 1800..... @ CL6-6-6-18 Just not stable yet...










The same question to Mastiffman - could you post a link to your RAM modules manufacturer? I'd like to do a little comparison









OK! Last night I hit 4 GHz with my RAM set at 1780 (unfortunately divider 1:3.33)







don't even ask for my settings in Bios







but I will post it here anyway









CPU = 1.55 V
CPU NB = 1.46 V (in everest it was something like 1.51






















CPU DDR - PHY = 1.26
DRAM = 2.01 (I don't really know what is wrong with these sticks... I was afraid to bump up the voltage higher








NB V = 1.27 
HT Link = 1.25 V

It even posted and loaded Windows (I was quite happy







but my happiness ended when I ran Prime 95







after 5 sec BSOD ... yeah . I didn't even take a screenshot (wanted to make this settings stable but I couldn't





























But what I did with a half succes was to run my rig at 3825 MHz









...and as you can see LinX stable 20 passes, RAM 7-7-7-21-28 1T but... after an hour in Prime 95 it has crashed









so... I ask you oh! the greatest overclockers - WTH? :> 
Prime95 pushes hardware to its limits I think ... especially when it comes to RAM testing - measured the temps on both sticks - it was sth around 38-39*C

So ? Is my rig stable what is shown in LinX or is it completely unstable according to Prime95?


----------



## moorhen2

Here you go Pendrago,ram i use is g-skill ripjaws-manufacturer code is F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH,7-7-7-24,pic below:









These are the settings you could try changing,not saying it will help you,but worth a try:


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Here you go Pendrago,ram i use is g-skill ripjaws-manufacturer code is F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH,7-7-7-24,pic below:










Thanks a lot for the link!







I think first of all I will change my CPU for the Black Edition one Rev C3 maybe? I really don't know.

Quote:



These are the settings you could try changing,not saying it will help you,but worth a try:


Thanks again but I have tried it (typed it excactly like on the screen with 2.0 V on my DRAM sticks) - nothing... I mean I can have 1700 MHz (1:3.33 divider) but as soon as load IntelBurn Test or Prime95 I see only BSOD (or when I have luck only a warning that my system is unstable). pffff Maybe I should stop at the level I am right now almost 3.7 GHz is not so bad but these timings







7-7-7-21-28 1T... they should go higher (tighter) but once again I can only dream running my RAM at CAS 6 latency









Thanks again for your help!


----------



## moorhen2

I think your 945 is at it's limits,being a non BE,your limited to HTT overclocking,which is a shame,not all ram will take higher frequency and tighter timings,just the way things are.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
OK! Last night I hit 4 GHz with my RAM set at 1780 (unfortunately divider 1:3.33)







don't even ask for my settings in Bios







but I will post it here anyway









CPU = 1.55 V
CPU NB = 1.46 V (in everest it was something like 1.51






















CPU DDR - PHY = 1.26
DRAM = 2.01 (I don't really know what is wrong with these sticks... I was afraid to bump up the voltage higher








NB V = 1.27
HT Link = 1.25 V

You should be scared yo, 2.01v is TOO much for your RAM, most likely. 1.46 cpu -nb? You might be unstable because of TOO much voltage, overheating specific things. Maybe your RAM isn't overheating, but one important part of the RAM is at that voltage, you know, something small, surface mount. Some of your voltages need to come down I think. I've been 4ghz stable and above with WAY lower voltages.

1.512vcore to CPU just to have it at bench
1.3 - 1.35v cpu-nb
tap phy up a notch or two
DRAM, 1.6-1.95 would be my guess, my RAM is 1.6, so I do 1.7 just to have extra juice, it is OC'd via FSB a little, so it helps
NB, 1.25-1.3v is fine
HT Link, I keep 1.25v, never a problem ( I think)

What's everyone's thoughts on the OC ability via RAM slots? Like, I was stuck using the second set of slots furthest away from CPU for the longest time because the cooler stretched over first two. Now that I'm on w/c, I have switched my dimms over to the black slots in first two slots. Being physically closer, they should run better then the blue slots. I know for a FACT, this was VERY important on my 939 setup, but IDK with AM3. I've heard ppl say the blue slots (further away slots) OC'd better anyway? What should I expect in switching slots? And how can I accurately tell the differences. Obviously if I'm all the sudden 4.1+ stable when I never could before, somethings different, but I couldn't be sure based on the fact I mess with so many options every restart... lol And I've been breaking into my hyper transport flood eroor Ive been getting recently.


----------



## KoS

I was wonderin if anyone can help me tweek my memory timing I have OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB), Im new to MSI I used to use Asus but they let me down and tryin to get similar wit MSI's OC system. When I boot up for sum reason my memory is not set to 1600 and dont know where to go to change it.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Here you go Pendrago,ram i use is g-skill ripjaws-manufacturer code is F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH,7-7-7-24,pic below:









These are the settings you could try changing,not saying it will help you,but worth a try:










 Loosening these settings up while attemping to run higher Ram frequencies will help. How much really depends on the Ram. Even if you are set to 1600 @ Manual CL8 Timings and you lossen these settings, you can see the results through Everest Memcache bench that they impair the latency, Mildy. But it can increase stability. Doesn't always mean that it will... So defeintely worth the try.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I think your 945 is at it's limits,being a non BE,your limited to HTT overclocking,which is a shame,not all ram will take higher frequency and tighter timings,just the way things are.


 I wouldn't think so being that the HTRClk can be taken as high as 340Mhz+ on this board. So with a multi of x13, that should be more than enought o get past 3.7 stably. But then again I guess that it depends ont he CPU quality.

Pan, did you ever take a pic of the CPU's IHS before installing it to verify the OPN, Die Cut and Batch Date? That might gives a good idea of what to expect out of your Processor...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


What's everyone's thoughts on the OC ability via RAM slots? Like, I was stuck using the second set of slots furthest away from CPU for the longest time because the cooler stretched over first two. Now that I'm on w/c, I have switched my dimms over to the black slots in first two slots. Being physically closer, they should run better then the blue slots. I know for a FACT, this was VERY important on my 939 setup, but IDK with AM3. I've heard ppl say the blue slots (further away slots) OC'd better anyway? What should I expect in switching slots? And how can I accurately tell the differences. Obviously if I'm all the sudden 4.1+ stable when I never could before, somethings different, but I couldn't be sure based on the fact I mess with so many options every restart... lol And I've been breaking into my hyper transport flood eroor Ive been getting recently.


 Being that DDR2 and DDR3 have "On Die Termination", unlike DDR, trace length methodology is reversed, not to mention how much faster DDR3, especially is... Now, to avoid singal ringing, which causes instability from crossing signals (IIRC), one must install the Dimm in the Dimm Slots furthest from the CPU Socket. Before (like with 939 DDR), Termination was located on the CPU (or was it the MoBo?







) only so trace length played a part instability because it was about timing the signal reaching the termination action....

HERE is the Link to my Rams MFR Page.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoS*


I was wonderin if anyone can help me tweek my memory timing I have OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB), Im new to MSI I used to use Asus but they let me down and tryin to get similar wit MSI's OC system. When I boot up for sum reason my memory is not set to 1600 and dont know where to go to change it.


Welcome to the forum KoS,you need to go into the bios,"cell menu","advanced dram configeration",set your ram timings manualy,as stated on the sticks,press esc to go back to the previous screen,then go to "fsb/dram ratio",change the divider to 1:4,this will give you 1600 on your ram,hope this helps.


----------



## algreen

Currently, I am running:

CPU: 3700mhz with 18.5x multiplier @ 1.384v
RAM: 1600mhz (1.4x in BIOS, with 9-9-9-24-30 1T @1.55v

No other OC settings in BIOS adjusted at the moment and I am idling around 37* and after an hour on COD MW2, 47*. The system is very stable running Prime95 and IntelBurn with no issues and a max temp of ~57*

I have attempted to adjust the NB-CPU and HT Link and their associated voltages with limited success (2400mhz max reached). After reading Tony's (OCZ Moderater) recommendations, it is highly recommended to bump up the speed of the CPU-NB when overclocking RAM to fully realize the RAM's potential, but my question is this...

1. If one raises the CPU-NB speed, do you have to raise the CPU-NB voltage AND the NB voltage?
2. Is there a ratio of voltage by which to step up (i.e. for every 100mhz in CPU-NB, raise the CPU-NB voltage .2v and the NB voltage .1 for example)
3. Can you raise the CPU-NB speed without touching the HT Link speed and voltage?

I think the voltage range for these settings is really throwing me off.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Currently, I am running:

CPU: 3700mhz with 18.5x multiplier @ 1.384v
RAM: 1600mhz (1.4x in BIOS, with 9-9-9-24-30 1T @1.55v

No other OC settings in BIOS adjusted at the moment and I am idling around 37* and after an hour on COD MW2, 47*. The system is very stable running Prime95 and IntelBurn with no issues and a max temp of ~57*

I have attempted to adjust the NB-CPU and HT Link and their associated voltages with limited success (2400mhz max reached). After reading Tony's (OCZ Moderater) recommendations, it is highly recommended to bump up the speed of the CPU-NB when overclocking RAM to fully realize the RAM's potential, but my question is this...

1. If one raises the CPU-NB speed, do you have to raise the CPU-NB voltage AND the NB voltage?
2. Is there a ratio of voltage by which to step up (i.e. for every 100mhz in CPU-NB, raise the CPU-NB voltage .2v and the NB voltage .1 for example)
3. Can you raise the CPU-NB speed without touching the HT Link speed and voltage?

I think the voltage range for these settings is really throwing me off.


(1),yes you will have to raise CPU-NB voltage when raising the CPU-NB frequency,the NB voltage has nothing to do with this,it's the voltage supplied to the 790 chipset,and you can leave this between 1.24v-1.26v quite happily,depending on how high you try and go on your cpu-nb frequency,try using between 1.35v-1.40v on this.
(2)Taking NB voltage out of the equation,it's really trial and error on this one.
(3)There is not much to be gained in raising the HT link above stock 2000,so yes you can raise the CPU-NB frequency without touching the HT link speed,hope this helps.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



have attempted to adjust the NB-CPU and HT Link and their associated voltages with limited success (2400mhz max reached). After reading Tony's (OCZ Moderater) recommendations, it is highly recommended to bump up the speed of the CPU-NB when overclocking RAM to fully realize the RAM's potential, but my question is this...



CPU-NB ratio that should be remembered is that the CPU-NB Frequency should be At Least (Minimum) 3 times that of the Ram Frequency. So if the ram is 1600, you would multiply 800 by 3 to come to 2400Mhz CPU-NB or more. This is best to acheive the most performance from your Ram... Obviously if one can run higher CPU-NB Frequencies, stably, then by all means feel free to. JOMT


----------



## algreen

Thanks for the quick response. I tried:

CPU-nb 2600 @ 1.375
nb 1.25

and the system won't post. Weird huh? Should I unlock my core or adjust CPU core control?

Now running CPU-NB at 2400mhz @ 1.2v


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
Thanks for the quick response. I tried:

CPU-nb 2600 @ 1.375
nb 1.25

and the system won't post. Weird huh? Should I unlock my core or adjust CPU core control?

Your ram voltage looks wrong my friend,1.55v,unless there "eco's",you will need more voltage.

These are the settings i use for 4.1ghz,24/7,for some time now,should give you some idea of voltages needed.Just remember what works for me,may not work for others.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Your ram voltage looks wrong my friend,1.55v,unless there "eco's",you will need more voltage.

These are the settings i use for 4.1ghz,24/7,for some time now,should give you some idea of voltages needed.Just remember what works for me,may not work for others.











IDK man, look at his timings! They're pretty loose and G.Skill normally has some pretty low voltage Ram requirements to begin with.

Plus he on a C2 Processor running 2600 and 1600Mhz Ram.

Al,

Set your "CPU-NB Voltage" (NOT "CPU-NB VDD Voltage"- Leave that alone) to 1.3-1.32v @ 2600Mhz Freq. What is your Ram rated at for stock Voltage?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Loosening these settings up while attemping to run higher Ram frequencies will help. How much really depends on the Ram. Even if you are set to 1600 @ Manual CL8 Timings and you lossen these settings, you can see the results through Everest Memcache bench that they impair the latency, Mildy. But it can increase stability. Doesn't always mean that it will... So defeintely worth the try.


Yes. I know that ... hmmm I'll try to change timings but I can't forget about one thing ... yesterday I ran my rig at 3825 and it has passed 20 passes of LinX without any errors and then in Prime95 after 10 minutes everything has gone BSOD









Quote:



I wouldn't think so being that the HTRClk can be taken as high as 340Mhz+ on this board. So with a multi of x13, that should be more than enought o get past 3.7 stably. But then again I guess that it depends ont he CPU quality.

Pan, did you ever take a pic of the CPU's IHS before installing it to verify the OPN, Die Cut and Batch Date? That might gives a good idea of what to expect out of your Processor...


Yeap... I have even posted it somewhere... but I will post it again:









Here it is









Quote:



HERE is the Link to my Rams MFR Page.


Thanks a lot for this link ... you know I think first of all I am gonna change (in some time) my CPU for 955 BE or 965 BE (reading all these post on this forum it will be a tough choice now









Thanks a lot guys for your help ! Afterall 3.6 GHz isn't that bad


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


IDK man, look at his timings! They're pretty loose and G.Skill normally has some pretty low voltage Ram requirements to begin with.

Plus he on a C2 Processor running 2600 and 1600Mhz Ram.

Al,

Set your "CPU-NB Voltage" (NOT "CPU-NB VDD Voltage"- Leave that alone) to 1.3-1.32v @ 2600Mhz Freq. What is your Ram rated at for stock Voltage?


Just trying to give him some pointers man,i know your the "memory guru",and i bow to your superior ram knowledge,lol!!


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


IDK man, look at his timings! They're pretty loose and G.Skill normally has some pretty low voltage Ram requirements to begin with.

Plus he on a C2 Processor running 2600 and 1600Mhz Ram.

Al,

Set your "CPU-NB Voltage" (NOT "CPU-NB VDD Voltage"- Leave that alone) to 1.3-1.32v @ 2600Mhz Freq. What is your Ram rated at for stock Voltage?


My ram is rated at 1.5v but I added an extra .05 to make them 1.55 just for a little extra headroom. 
I read it was preferable to adjust the CPU-nb CDs and not the CPU-nb voltage, but I'll give er a try.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Just trying to give him some pointers man,i know your the "memory guru",and i bow to your superior ram knowledge,lol!!









LOL- Your silly man! I wasn't looking for that but hey. I'll not look a gift horse in the mouth!









I'm just helping too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Yes. I know that ... hmmm I'll try to change timings but I can't forget about one thing ... yesterday I ran my rig at 3825 and it has passed 20 passes of LinX without any errors and then in Prime95 after 10 minutes everything has gone BSOD









Yeap... I have even posted it somewhere... but I will post it again:









Here it is







Thanks a lot for this link ... you know I think first of all I am gonna change (in some time) my CPU for 955 BE or 965 BE (reading all these post on this forum it will be a tough choice now









Thanks a lot guys for your help ! Afterall 3.6 GHz isn't that bad









Yeah, 90036 should be a decent Chip. 3.8Ghz for sure!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
My ram is rated at 1.5v but I added an extra .05 to make them 1.55 just for a little extra headroom.
I read it was preferable to adjust the CPU-nb CDs and not the CPU-nb voltage, but I'll give er a try.

Yeah. defintely change the CPUNB Volts from the VDD's to the stright up Voltage! That should make all world of difference. I couldn't use mine for Shizzle! If I wanted to go from 1.32, to 1.325 by the use of the VDD offsetting the Voltage it would just throw a fit and not post or would blue screen. That stuff doesn't make sense why it work properly...

I thought that Tony over at OCZ even admitted that he got confused with the board being that it was setup a bit different, voltage-wise...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Due to the fact that I no longer am able to spend the time I feel that is needed in here I am going to ask for Nominations for the new club leader.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
My ram is rated at 1.5v but I added an extra .05 to make them 1.55 just for a little extra headroom.
I read it was preferable to adjust the CPU-nb CDs and not the CPU-nb voltage, but I'll give er a try.

Just a pointer,the VDD voltages are the real voltages,the other 2 are the offsets,for tweaking voltages.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I thought that Tony over at OCZ even admitted that he got confused with the board being that it was setup a bit different, voltage-wise...

That's because it's setup like an Intel; a lot of the voltages are not commonly found in AMD chipset BIOSes.

Like I still haven't found a reason to use my CPU PLL voltage. I asked all over the place and no one could seem to answer what exactly the phase lock loop voltage actually does.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Due to the fact that I no longer am able to spend the time I feel that is needed in here I am going to ask for Nominations for the new club leader.

MastiffMan maybe?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Due to the fact that I no longer am able to spend the time I feel that is needed in here I am going to ask for Nominations for the new club leader.

Mastiffman gets my vote,lol!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Mastiffman gets my vote,lol!!!









I second


----------



## fruitflavor

could someone help me set my bios for OC? i just left everything stock/ auto except i've put the frequency up by 5 mhz. on stock cooler for now until i get my cheque.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Just a pointer,the VDD voltages are the real voltages,the other 2 are the offsets,for tweaking voltages.

Now, I'm only trying to make sure that things don't get confused. So forgive moorhen for disagreeing with you....

The Main Voltages for CPU and CPU-NB on this board are labeled with only "Voltage" after what the supply power to. VDD is the "Fine Tuning" voltage. I'm only trying to share my point with you. When you set the CPU/ CPU-NB "Voltage" and then go and Change the CPU/ CPU-NB "VDD Voltage" the "VDD Voltage" will move the Setting made for the "Voltage". With the VDD's you can Fine tune the Voltages being that the VDD's adjust in smaller steps (i.e .0025v) and the "Voltage" are in .01v Steps. So you get the Rough (or main) "Voltage" set using this and fine tune the Voltage with VDD's.

And when I think of the term offset, I think of something that "changes" something else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
That's because it's setup like an Intel; a lot of the voltages are not commonly found in AMD chipset BIOSes.

Like I still haven't found a reason to use my CPU PLL voltage. I asked all over the place and no one could seem to answer what exactly the phase lock loop voltage actually does.
MastiffMan maybe?

The PLL Voltage, in a nuttshell, Creates a sub Frequency (frequency depends on how much voltage is supplied by changing this setting) that stablizes the CPU's Frequency. So without a PLL one may experience fluctuation in the CPU freq. The PLL will tune itself (once again, this is affected by the users settings) to the CPU to continually adjust the In and Out-Phases of the CPU Frequency to limit the amount of fluctuation in the CPU Freq.

Hope that made sense...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Mastiffman gets my vote,lol!!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I second

I really appreciate the enthusiasm about this and I would be honored BUT, I have a 2yo little girl and a boy on the way, due at the end of June. PLus 4 Mastiffs that need care as well. not to mention the work that needs to be done on the house in the spring. I also show my dogs as well.

So between all of this, I feel that I wouldn't being doing this noble thread any justice by my lack of focus on it... So I do apologize, but I will have to decline this honorable offer! That doens't mean that I won't be able to still hoope in from time to time and help out though!


----------



## algreen

Mastif, you're the man, man!

Got my settings dialed in better for the most part.

CPU: 3800 x19 @ 1.384v
CPU-NB: 2800 @ 1.3v
RAM: 9-9-9-25-33 1T @1.55

temp is 37-39* idle. After making adjusting these settings, it booted with a "hyperflood sync error"? I pressed F1 and it booted normally.


----------



## ezgonzo

i dont use the cpu or cpu/nb vdd voltages as i have seen no positive effects from using them i may even go so far as to say i have had negitive effects, as a result i find that leaving them set to auto and just upping the cpu and cpu/nb voltage gives me better results, this is just my experence but others may find them to be useful.


----------



## ezgonzo

algreen, a hypertransport error is usually ram or cpu/nb related so you should try adding a bit more volts to both cpu and cpu/nb and that should sort that problem out.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


algreen, a hypertransport error is usually ram or cpu/nb related so you should try adding a bit more volts to both cpu and cpu/nb and that should sort that problem out.


Thanks. If you adjust settings which are unusable and the system won't post, do you have to clear the CMOS each time to get back into the bios?

Now I'm getting bsod. 
Argh!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Mastif, you're the man, man!

Got my settings dialed in better for the most part.

CPU: 3800 x19 @ 1.384v
CPU-NB: 2800 @ 1.3v
RAM: 9-9-9-25-33 1T @1.55

temp is 37-39* idle. After making adjusting these settings, it booted with a "hyperflood sync error"? I pressed F1 and it booted normally.


 With these settings, on a C2 revision 955, I can almost bet that you'll need 1.435-1.445 Volts for the CPU and 1.445-1.455v for tha CPU-NB. Maybe more but start by lowering the CPU-NB Multi back down to 10 and test the CPU by itself using Prime95 in Small Ftt's mode. That will tell you if you have the CPU set to stable voltages. If it is, raise the CPU-NB to 2400 and boot into the OS and test using Prime95 in Small fft's first for about 30-45 minutes to ensure that it's still stable (you'll never know if a new setting on another component will throw off another stability) and the BLEND mode this time to test the CPU, CPU-NB and ram together @2400mhz. If it's stable 6+ hours then move the CPU-NB up to 2800 and retest in the same manor. If it's not stable in Blend (after checking that the CPU was stable in Small fft's) then bump the CPU-NB voltage by .02v and restest. Once you find a stable voltage for 2800mhz. Let her run over night (12+hours is better) and then lower the CPU-NB volts by .01v and rerun Blend again over night. Keep lower the CPU-NB volts this way until you can't run stable over ngiht. Put the Volts back to the last stable voltage.

Be careful though. With my experience, these are known to act stable at a specific voltage when first installed and OC'd and then they'll slowly start sneaking in errors and then BSoD's and will need to get a bump in voltage again. You may run into this issue. Keep a weather eye out for it.


----------



## ezgonzo

algreen, sometimes the crash free bios crashes and a clear cmos is required, usually when this happens it just sits there and wont post and FF will be displayed on the led poster.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Thanks. If you adjust settings which are unusable and the system won't post, do you have to clear the CMOS each time to get back into the bios?

Now I'm getting bsod. 
Argh!



Like I said, you may need more voltage than recommended... Technically you should start with one component at a time to find the max for each and Then encorporate them together.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Like I said, you may need more voltage than recommended... Technically you should start with one component at a time to find the max for each and Then encorporate them together.


That makes sense. I just needed an idea of the range of voltages necessary to make the setup hum. Thanks for everyones help. I will back everything down except the ram as I know it's stable and start with the CPU voltage. I think I can get 3900 or 4 ghz with 1.45v, I just want to keep the heat down.

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## SwishaMane

I've been having nb related problems lately, mainly hyper transport flood error. Thing is, I didn't know how far I could push it safely. Being on the cpu itself, I can rest assured the loop is taking care of it. Do nb freq. and nb voltage go hand in hand like cpu freq and vcore? I just might try 2800nb again if I can push it into the 1.40v range, hell yeah!

EDIT: Sorry to toss this in, but what do you guys think of this set? I'm interested...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-284-_-Product


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


I've been having nb related problems lately, mainly hyper transport flood error. Thing is, I didn't know how far I could push it safely. Being on the cpu itself, I can rest assured the loop is taking care of it. Do nb freq. and nb voltage go hand in hand like cpu freq and vcore? I just might try 2800nb again if I can push it into the 1.40v range, hell yeah!

EDIT: Sorry to toss this in, but what do you guys think of this set? I'm interested...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-284-_-Product



HTSF Error is mostly due to not enough volts to the CPU Core... As far as CPU-NB and NB Chipset volts no. CPU-NB will need CPU-NB Voltage (Not VDD Voltage by the way)

If you are going to spend that kind of money, there is no reason to waste it. If you're going to get some Ram Get THESE, they'll clock VERY well! Good IC's, Low Voltage, nice timings! You can't go wrong!

Check out THIS THREAD as well. You might change your mind and get something better than 1333Mhz Trust me AMD can do WAY better than 1333 CL5. One has to spend money to get a good set of Ram that will do CL5 anyway. May as well get a higher Freq set, huh?


----------



## adrianaugust17

ive noticed that everybody in including me, has the htsfe is using windows 7. has anybody gotten this error on vista?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adrianaugust17*


ive noticed that everybody in including me, has the htsfe is using windows 7. has anybody gotten this error on vista?


 You know... That's good question!? I'm getting ready to switch back to XP pro 32bit until I get Full Windows 7... So maybe I'll keep and eye on that!


----------



## adrianaugust17

yeah! the reason why i asked because i try to play protype or crysis. and thats the only time i get that error. ive tryed so many different voltage combinations and i still get that error when trying to play these games.

makes me think its a software issue instead!


----------



## moorhen2

Mastiffman,i have to disagree with you on the VDD thing,so please forgive me,but i am sure you will recognise this,from "tony's review",and MSI also state this as well.Not trying to rock the boat,but who's right,and who's wrong,LOL!!!!


----------



## Mastiffman

I have seen that before But the Proof is in the Pudding my friend. Consider yourself Forgiven!









Think about it though. The term "Offset"...

Is to counterbalance something else. Or to "Change". So if the "voltages" were indeed the "Offsets" wouldn't they be they ones to "affect" the VDD Voltages? When in fact it's the exact opposite! The VDD Voltages affect the Voltages.

One more thing.... If the Voltages are the Offsets, then why does CPU-Z read them as Core Voltage? If one were to leave the CPU Voltage alone and adjust the CPU VDD Voltage only and the CPU VDD Voltage was, in fact, the Core Voltage, don't you think that it would register the change in a prorgam that Specifically Reads the Core Voltage (CPU-Z and Everest Ult. 5.3)?

I just think that there is to much info that supports my case for one to think otherwise. Tony was the one that basically said that 1800 on AMD AM3 socket board is way to hard ( if not next to impossible)to get stable and 1333 CL5 is much faster. The IMC just aren't made to go higher than 1333...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I have seen that before But the Proof is in the Pudding my friend. Consider yourself Forgiven!









Think about it though. The term "Offset"...

Is to counterbalance something else. Or to "Change". So if the "voltages" were indeed the "Offsets" wouldn't they be they ones to "affect" the VDD Voltages? When in fact it's the exact opposite! The VDD Voltages affect the Voltages.

One more thing.... If the Voltages are the Offsets, then why does CPU-Z read them as Core Voltage? If one were to leave the CPU Voltage alone and adjust the CPU VDD Voltage only and the CPU VDD Voltage was, in fact, the Core Voltage, don't you think that it would register the change in a prorgam that Specifically Reads the Core Voltage (CPU-Z and Everest Ult. 5.3)?

I just think that there is to much info that supports my case for one to think otherwise. Tony was the one that basically said that 1800 on AMD AM3 socket board is way to hard ( if not next to impossible)to get stable and 1333 CL5 is much faster. The IMC just aren't made to go higher than 1333...


Well my friend,we will have to agree to dissagree on this one,lol,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well my friend,we will have to agree to dissagree on this one,lol,










 What Honestly makes more sense though? Someone telling you or drawing it on a SS or the way that they Really Act?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
What Honestly makes more sense though? Someone telling you or drawing it on a SS or the waythat they Really Act?

No coment,lol!!


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Due to the fact that I no longer am able to spend the time I feel that is needed in here I am going to ask for Nominations for the new club leader.

Of course!!! I agree - Mastiffman you should take this "crown"


----------



## moorhen2

If you set the VDD voltage to 1.4000v,it automaticaly sets the cpu voltage to most P2's stock voltage,ie 1.4v,this is the rule of thumb i use,then use the cpu voltage to tweek for overclocking,the same rule applies to the CPU-NB VDD.Has always worked for me.LOL!!


----------



## Kokin

Interesting find on the Hypertransport errors only occuring on Windows 7. I rarely get them, but it's only because I'm trying to find the lowest voltage for the NB-CPU.

I would have to agree with Mastiffman on the CPU voltage issue. I've tried leaving the VDD on auto or if I've set them as something, CPU-Z and Everest would report the CPU voltage from the 2nd setting in the BIOS menu. I think the VDDs are just to finely tune your voltages. I know I use them to get that .02/.05/.07 extra volts that I wanted.


----------



## randomkid

The way I see it, VDD gives an increment of +/- 0.0125v per click while the V gives + 0.01 per upclick or - 0.02 per downclick so the V is somewhat of a finer increment for upclick and a coarse decrement for downclick. 
Another thing, the V is the final voltage applied. If you define VDD, and set V to Auto, the voltage applied is equal to VDD since the V is automatically set to VDD value. But if you put a value to V, then the V is applied irregardless of what is the VDD value.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Due to the fact that I no longer am able to spend the time I feel that is needed in here I am going to ask for Nominations for the new club leader.

Since mastiff said he can't, I would have to nominate (if they are willing and have time) someone like:

mduclow or ncspec

Don't know how busy they are or willing, but they kick it around here a bit too.

I can't do it cause...well...I'm a mobo/BIOS/CMOS tard anymore.









I need more coffee.


----------



## Durzil

What is the utility on the left side of the screen showing all the volts and speeds ect?


----------



## moorhen2

It's a utility called "everest",you can download a trial version from there website.


----------



## moorhen2

Latest line-up of AMD cpu's and release dates,or supposed release timeframe,we will see,but looking good for us AMD fans,lol!!!









Looking forward to 32nm even more though.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Since mastiff said he can't, I would have to nominate (if they are willing and have time) someone like:

mduclow or ncspec

Don't know how busy they are or willing, but they kick it around here a bit too.

I can't do it cause...well...I'm a mobo/BIOS/CMOS tard anymore.









I need more coffee.










 I would have to agree as well. Mduclow defintely gets my Vote too. No offense against Spec or anything.


----------



## Vlasov_581

well.......flashed to 1.8 version from 1.9......now esata works


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
well.......flashed to 1.8 version from 1.9......now esata works









Nice! Gotta love that, when it works!


----------



## Vlasov_581

so i take it 1.9 has some "issues" then.......was on 1.7 before......went to 1.9.....now down to 1.8







........although i kinda liked the 1.9 boot up time......."slightly" faster that 1.7 and 1.8.......may be that's why eSata didn't work


----------



## Mastiffman

Well if you have eSATA enabled in the BIOS, it will slow down your bootup time being that it's looking for the External Drive...

I like 1.84b and 1.102b they both seem to be stable and great with ram although 1.102 is Much better with ram!!


----------



## sti-06

can someone post the link for 1.102?

Thanks


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
can someone post the link for 1.102?

Thanks

just click on the "Black Box" with the "White Arrow" in at the top of the thread page, Next to the "Actual Page 529". When that little box opens, type "470". YOU will see the link in that page! I believe towards the top.


----------



## Vlasov_581

^^^^thank you......will try 1.102 and see how it is.....the thing with my eSata is that 1.9 would sometimes detect it right away and boot into Seven and there it would be.....in My Computer......but sometimes it would continue detecting in bios with the hdd light blinking non-stop until i reset


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


^^^^thank you......will try 1.102 and see how it is.....the thing with my eSata is that 1.9 would sometimes detect it right away and boot into Seven and there it would be.....in My Computer......but sometimes it would continue detecting in bios with the hdd light blinking non-stop until i reset


 Well then... For sure let everyone know the results. I'm sure that someone would find it useful and that's what this thread is for.

I will attest to the fact that I am the Absolute Happiest with the 1.102b BIOS, out of ALL of the BIOS made for this board!!! They're stable and perform the best! I just hope that they keep getting better! This board has so much to offer as long as everything is work in accordance to one another!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
HTSF Error is mostly due to not enough volts to the CPU Core... As far as CPU-NB and NB Chipset volts no. CPU-NB will need CPU-NB Voltage (Not VDD Voltage by the way)

If you are going to spend that kind of money, there is no reason to waste it. If you're going to get some Ram Get THESE, they'll clock VERY well! Good IC's, Low Voltage, nice timings! You can't go wrong!

Check out THIS THREAD as well. You might change your mind and get something better than 1333Mhz Trust me AMD can do WAY better than 1333 CL5. One has to spend money to get a good set of Ram that will do CL5 anyway. May as well get a higher Freq set, huh?









I hear what your saying, but I don't think this board like 1600 speed. Ever since I boosted nb voltage to 1.4, this rig seems rock solid. I kind of already bought the RAM I linked. I'm interested to try SOMETHING different anyway, maybe these can OC good too. I like the timing, whole another world compared to me. I do like your advice Mastiffman, helped me alot, but sine I already bought these, I'm gonna give them a shot. Im sure you'll still help if I have problems? lol


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
just click on the "Black Box" with the "White Arrow" in at the top of the thread page, Next to the "Actual Page 529". When that little box opens, type "470". YOU will see the link in that page! I believe towards the top.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I hear what your saying, but I don't think this board like 1600 speed. Ever since I boosted nb voltage to 1.4, this rig seems rock solid. I kind of already bought the RAM I linked. I'm interested to try SOMETHING different anyway, maybe these can OC good too. I like the timing, whole another world compared to me. I do like your advice Mastiffman, helped me alot, but sine I already bought these, I'm gonna give them a shot. Im sure you'll still help if I have problems? lol

1600Mhz? LOL Good one! Ah you know I'll help out!









Here's a couple SS and Bench saves I've been working on. I'm only 2.03v (2.0v-2.05v is stock @ 2000mhz C8) right now @ 1752Mhz C9 and these suckers can take 2.3v easily with the water I got running through them.. So I have some room to work up to 1800Mhz C7 with 2800-3000mhz CPU-NB... not sure that it'l work but I'm give it a go!

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
Thanks a lot.

You bet!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Ram question. I'm using high voltage ram (1.9v)

When having all slots filled should I bump the voltage up to 1.92v.

I read if you have the all slots occupied you should..


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
1600Mhz? LOL Good one! Ah you know I'll help out!









Here's a couple SS and Bench saves I've been working on. I'm only 2.03v (2.0v-2.05v is stock @ 2000mhz C8) right now @ 1752Mhz C9 and these suckers can take 2.3v easily with the water I got running through them.. So I have some room to work up to 1800Mhz C7 with 2800-3000mhz CPU-NB... not sure that it'l work but I'm give it a go!

HEY! Don't dis meh new RAMz. They got that awesome fan for the top which will keep them cooler then your fancy WATERCOOLED dimms.... k, well, IDK about that, but I hope they'll perform decently. Its gonna be 4 dimms tho, so that limits OC ability anyway, but I want more than 4GB of RAM for a minute. IF they don't stand up, I'll sell them, no biggie.


----------



## tooler

moorhen2:
I have Everest 5.xx(not sure), but how are you getting this to display like that...? I can't figure it out.

Also, how are you guys removing the bubble gum under the NB&SB. 90% alcohol is taking forever..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
It's a utility called "everest",you can download a trial version from there website.


----------



## KoS

hey thx Moorhen2 for the tip got it today almost forgot bout my post, ima try that out and see wat happens. kinda new to OCin ram jus updated to DDR3 so still learnin on dat, if i get stuck on sumthing or come to a error do u mind helpin me out if not then its all good but thx for the tip.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@tooler:
File>Preferences>OSD>show OSD. 
and patience!


----------



## tooler

eclipseaudio4:

Thank-You


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Ram question. I'm using high voltage ram (1.9v)

When having all slots filled should I bump the voltage up to 1.92v.

I read if you have the all slots occupied you should..


 I have 2.0-2.05v Ram. but only 4Gb. I would most likely set it to 1.95v and bump the CPU-NB Volts. Bump the NB Chipset to 1.2v and the CPU DDR-PHY to 1.25v. HT Link to 1.25v as well if all four Dimm Slots are popped.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


HEY! Don't dis meh new RAMz. They got that awesome fan for the top which will keep them cooler then your fancy WATERCOOLED dimms.... k, well, IDK about that, but I hope they'll perform decently. Its gonna be 4 dimms tho, so that limits OC ability anyway, but I want more than 4GB of RAM for a minute. IF they don't stand up, I'll sell them, no biggie.


 Sorry man, Not trying to dis anyone's System. You have a sweet one!









yeah that makes sense... 8 GB though. Most would say that it's a waste unless doing extensive multithreaded multitasking but that should be sweet! Most also say that water is not neccessary for ram but I figured that I had the choice if I needed it being they can be ran with or without water... So joined them in the loop. They stay nice and cool though. That's always a plus not having to worry about burning them up. I beat the crap out them if I feel like it and they're under full lifetime warranty.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tooler*


moorhen2:
I have Everest 5.xx(not sure), but how are you getting this to display like that...? I can't figure it out.

Also, how are you guys removing the bubble gum under the NB&SB. 90% alcohol is taking forever..










 I used pre-packaged alcohol pads and a fingernail. Took a few but it worked!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i started running bios v1.9 (up from v1.6) and noticed a difference in cpu temps in the 2 temp monitors i use. so i downloaded a couple more and found speedfan and coretemp are the same at all times, pc wizard 2010 is 1c higher and everest is 2-3c higher. i know speedfan and everest were the same with bios v1.6. strange yes? im on air so every degree counts, which should i trust?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i started running bios v1.9 (up from v1.6) and noticed a difference in cpu temps in the 2 temp monitors i use. so i downloaded a couple more and found speedfan and coretemp are the same at all times, pc wizard 2010 is 1c higher and everest is 2-3c higher. i know speedfan and everest were the same with bios v1.6. strange yes? im on air so every degree counts, which should i trust?


 In everest, Are you comparing the "CPU" temperature or the "CPU#1/ CORE#?" temperature? The "CPU" temp is the CPU Ambient temps not the actual CPU Core temp. And the "CPU" temp is normally 2-3*C Warmer...

*UPDATE EDIT:*

Still at CL9 on this Run but it's stable @ 1752mhz CL9 @ only .03v above stock. (2.0v CL8 2000Mhz OCZ Flex Ex)

Made some interesting progress using the Dram Drive Strengths and the Dram REF Voltage. Seems that higher Frequencies rasing the Dram Ref Voltage aids in stability as well.

Did some reading on Drive strengths and it seems that if one is OCing their ram the Drive strengths should be lowered. Being that I'm NOT OCing my ram (rated for 2000mhz) I tried raising a few of the strengths (i.e. Clk, Data and DQS) from their "auto" value of 1.0 to 1.25 for both channels and that gave me about 11-12minutes stable in Prime95 Blend coming from 2-3 minutes. Raising the Dram Ref voltage has yielded Close to 3 HOURS!!!!

AND Still going!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tooler*


moorhen2:
I have Everest 5.xx(not sure), but how are you getting this to display like that...? I can't figure it out.

Also, how are you guys removing the bubble gum under the NB&SB. 90% alcohol is taking forever..










I took out the white pads surrounding the pink gum and I just left Articlean solution on there for about 5-7 mins and then rubbed off as much as I could. I then applied a few drops a second time and it completely came off afterwards. I put the white square pads back and temps dropped 10C+.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I took out the white pads surrounding the pink gum and I just left Articlean solution on there for about 5-7 mins and then rubbed off as much as I could. I then applied a few drops a second time and it completely came off afterwards. I put the white square pads back and temps dropped 10C+.

Nice! Well worth it then!

*EDIT:*

BAH!!! 1752Mhz Cl9 ran for over 4hours then froze... MOOOOOORE Vooltaaaage! LOL


----------



## moorhen2

Well new case came yesterday,Corsair Obsidian 800D,awsome case,lol


























Sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoS*


hey thx Moorhen2 for the tip got it today almost forgot bout my post, ima try that out and see wat happens. kinda new to OCin ram jus updated to DDR3 so still learnin on dat, if i get stuck on sumthing or come to a error do u mind helpin me out if not then its all good but thx for the tip.


Any time,if you need help,just ask,lots of knowledgeable users on here,including me,lol!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well new case came yesterday,Corsair Obsidian 800D,awsome case,lol


























Sorry if this is off topic.

nice rig







nice and clean. btw how many 3.5" drive bays has this case got?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
nice rig







nice and clean. btw how many 3.5" drive bays has this case got?

4 hot swapable,plus 2 more normal 3.5"drive bays.


----------



## dimwit13

wheres the third card?
finally got a real WC sutup.
clean up your cables,get some ties and strap them together.
why do you have 2 crossfire bridges-you only need 1.
what kind of dumb keyboard it that.
also looks like you like cheap monitors.

have you learned nothing her-NOOB, quit wasting our time.

-dimwit-

(Ian and i are friends, i am just yanking his chain)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


wheres the third card?
finally got a real WC sutup.
clean up your cables,get some ties and strap them together.
why do you have 2 crossfire bridges-you only need 1.
what kind of dumb keyboard it that.
also looks like you like cheap monitors.

have you learned nothing her-NOOB, quit wasting our time.

-dimwit-

(Ian and i are friends, i am just yanking his chain)


LOL!!!,hiya Jason,i am going to do all your recomendations right now,sorry for being a noob.









How you doing mate.???









(i dont know if i should admit to being dimwit13's friend or not)


----------



## jck

I sure couldn't hang out with you guys. As long as my cables are out of the airflow channels, i don't care how they look.









OMG. I put a 555BE in last night and it overclocked and unlocked perfect on the mobo.

Only problem was I put in my Sunbeamtech 120mm HSF, and the fan on the side panel hits it.

I wonder if someone makes a 200mm x 10mm fan


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I sure couldn't hang out with you guys. As long as my cables are out of the airflow channels, i don't care how they look.









OMG. I put a 555BE in last night and it overclocked and unlocked perfect on the mobo.

Only problem was I put in my Sunbeamtech 120mm HSF, and the fan on the side panel hits it.

I wonder if someone makes a 200mm x 10mm fan










Thats my next purchase,555be,sounds like you need a bigger case,lol!!


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


(i dont know if i should admit to being dimwit13's friend or not)


then i want my money back-lol
seems like you are helping out pretty good on this thread-keep it up.
i will find another thread to anoy people-lol

-dimwit-


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


then i want my money back-lol
seems like you are helping out pretty good on this thread-keep it up.
i will find another thread to anoy people-lol

-dimwit-


I do my best mate,lol!!!,how about you ??,your input would be nice in this forum,after all you have a GD70 as well.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Thats my next purchase,555be,sounds like you need a bigger case,lol!!










LOL I have an Azza Solano 1000, which is a full tower huge case. I think it's dimensions are close to the XClio Blackhawk.

The Sunbeamtech CCTF-120 is THE biggest HSF I've ever owned. HUGE. So big w/the fan on it, I had to move the memory to different banks on the mobo too.

I think I might just need to go watercooling, since the case has the ports for it anyway. I just have to save up now and get me a nice watercooling setup...and hope to not have any leaks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
LOL I have an Azza Solano 1000, which is a full tower huge case. I think it's dimensions are close to the XClio Blackhawk.

The Sunbeamtech CCTF-120 is THE biggest HSF I've ever owned. HUGE. So big w/the fan on it, I had to move the memory to different banks on the mobo too.

I think I might just need to go watercooling, since the case has the ports for it anyway. I just have to save up now and get me a nice watercooling setup...and hope to not have any leaks
















Yes a big case,but my new corsair is 24"x24"x9",now that's what you call big,lol!!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Yes a big case,but my new corsair is 24"x24"x9",now that's what you call big,lol!!

See, now you're making me jealous!

Hmm...That Inwin Maelstrom is lookin kinda tasty for $100.









DOH! Must...stop...spending...money...on...credit cards.









I got that Azza super cheap is why I got it. I think with the rebate it was $50 or something and had free shipping. So, it does okay. I'll just take the 200mm out of the inside and maybe figure out a way to mount it on the outside. I don't think I need much more than about 5-8mm of space to make it clear and work right. Maybe I'll try and mod the thing somehow.

Where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## Mark RL

moorhen2:

Seems like it runs stabel with one ram block, ive tested with one block, and the other blocks also crash when it is alone









But memtest dont find any failures!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mark RL*


moorhen2:

Seems like it runs stabel with one ram block, ive tested with one block, and the other blocks also crash when it is alone









But memtest dont find any failures!


So your saying it runs ok with 1 stick,but not with 2 correct ??,so does that meen you have tried both sticks individualy or not,what slots are you using,blue/black ???.


----------



## Mark RL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


So your saying it runs ok with 1 stick,but not with 2 correct ??,so does that meen you have tried both sticks individualy or not,what slots are you using,blue/black ???.


Yes tried them individualy, im using the black ones


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mark RL*


Yes tried them individualy, im using the black ones


Have you tried each stick in each of the black slots,thinking you might have an dodgy slot,just a thought.


----------



## tooler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I used pre-packaged alcohol pads and a fingernail. Took a few but it worked!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I took out the white pads surrounding the pink gum and I just left Articlean solution on there for about 5-7 mins and then rubbed off as much as I could. I then applied a few drops a second time and it completely came off afterwards. I put the white square pads back and temps dropped 10C+.



Fingernail worked..... 10C would be niiiice.


----------



## NCspecV81

lulz.. killed my THIRD GD-70 yesterday. 2 more in bound. BY GOD this thing is going to give me some ln2 goodness.


----------



## Aqualoon

Question about the PCIE Lanes...

States: Dual CrossFire (16X+16X) Quad CrossFire (8X+8X+8X+8X)

So, just for clarification, Tri Fire would run 8X+8X+8X right?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Question about the PCIE Lanes...

States: Dual CrossFire (16X+16X) Quad CrossFire (8X+8X+8X+8X)

So, just for clarification, Tri Fire would run 8X+8X+8X right?


There are 40 lanes to work with on the PCI bus. 32 for the PCI-e, and 8 go to the PCI.

Therefore; 
CrossFire is 16x, 16x = 32
TriFire is 16x, 8x, 8x = 32
and QuadFire is 8x, 8x, 8x, 8x = 32

This is my understanding.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Question about the PCIE Lanes...

States: Dual CrossFire (16X+16X) Quad CrossFire (8X+8X+8X+8X)

So, just for clarification, Tri Fire would run 8X+8X+8X right?


Tri-fire runs 8x 8x 16x,or 8x 16x 8x,sorry cant remember which as i only have 2 of my 3 cards instaled at the moment,but in tri-fire one of the gpu's does run @x16,CCC will tell you in the "graphics hardware tab",hope this helps.


----------



## Aqualoon

You guys are awesome, thanks!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


lulz.. killed my THIRD GD-70 yesterday. 2 more in bound. BY GOD this thing is going to give me some ln2 goodness.


 Are you KIDDING ME???? LOL

Whata re you doing to them? Or Not doing!!!!! So when the 2 arrive that will be 5?????


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Are you KIDDING ME???? LOL

Whata re you doing to them? Or Not doing!!!!! So when the 2 arrive that will be 5?????


Yes....5. =o\\


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Yes....5. =o\\


 What are you doing to them? lol


----------



## NCspecV81

anyone have pictures of a naked gd-70?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
anyone have pictures of a naked gd-70?

Hey man!!! Keep it clean this a family forum!


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hey man!!! Keep it clean this a family forum!









lol......and thanx for the link to the 1.10







.....i'm liking it so far


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
lol......and thanx for the link to the 1.10







.....i'm liking it so far









Sure thing! I know, I haven't changed since and probably won't unless there is some drastic that it changed in future ones.

Ram update:

1752Mhz CL9 Primed in Blend mode for over 4 hours and froze then would go for any longer that a few minutes so I backed the Ram down to 1704Mhz @ C7 and it's been priming for over 5 hours... May just work the timings down to C6.. And of course bring the CPU-NB up one multi to 2925 and sit on that with a higher CPU. Currently at 4047mhz Stable.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
anyone have pictures of a naked gd-70?


----------



## Mastiffman

Spec, were you talking about without the Heatsinks and socket bracket? Or the above pic...?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Sure thing! I know, I haven't changed since and probably won't unless there is some drastic that it changed in future ones.

Ram update:

1752Mhz CL9 Primed in Blend mode for over 4 hours and froze then would go for any longer that a few minutes so I backed the Ram down to 1704Mhz @ C7 and it's been priming for over 5 hours... May just work the timings down to C6.. And of course bring the CPU-NB up one multi to 2925 and sit on that with a higher CPU. Currently at 4047mhz Stable.










LOL...you lost me on how to do all that.

I unlocked my new 555BE Tuesday and out of the box had it at [email protected] Last night, I upped it to 1.4V (max AMD says is in tolerance) and hit 3.895GHz and Prime95x64ed it for 3-4 hours in blended no issues.

Tonight, I'm gonna bring the Volts down and go for 4GHz and not have to worry about heat.

Mind you, I'm on air cooling. If I get this bad boy to 4.1GHz @ 1.3625V or so, I am gonna be tickled
















BTW..anyone suggest how to get an accurate temp out of the system without having to go back to dual-core settings?


----------



## antuk15

Guys will turning on and playing with ACC give me higher overclock or more stability?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


There are 40 lanes to work with on the PCI bus. 32 for the PCI-e, and 8 go to the PCI.

Therefore; 
CrossFire is 16x, 16x = 32
TriFire is 16x, 8x, 8x = 32
and QuadFire is 8x, 8x, 8x, 8x = 32

This is my understanding.

Marc


 [_in a radio voice tone_]

Sooo, Marc!? You are up for nomination to be the operator of the MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Club Thread here at OCN!? What are you're thoughts on this?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Guys will turning on and playing with ACC give me higher overclock or more stability?


 That's the general idea. Typically one must find the max stable clock for each core and apply a positive (+) % of ACC to the cores that fall behind the others...

*Example:*

All cores but core 2 are stable @ 3.950Ghz and core 2 fails in Prime after 5 minutes... Apply +2% ACC on that individual core and it shuold stablize it. It may need more though.

Hope that this helps!


----------



## antuk15

What volatges do what and what do I need to concentrate on?

Asking this as I'm redoing my overclock









What do they all do and what's best to adjust to gain stability?

CPU VDD?
CPU-NB VDD?
CPU V?
CPU-NB V?
CPU PLL?
CPU DDR-PHY V?
HT V?
SB V?

Any advice would be awesome


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Spec, were you talking about without the Heatsinks and socket bracket? Or the above pic...?


without the heatsink.. I'm trying to determine my aimed method at insulating this board and not breaking it again.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
without the heatsink.. I'm trying to determine my aimed method at insulating this board and not breaking it again.

um...

i don't know if it's conductive or not...so...

Have you thought about using some clear sealer like outdoor silicone? put a cover over the chips you'll cool with the solution you're gonna do, apply a layer, then cut the covers off, mount your CPU and cooling pots/fans/tubs and go for it?

Just curious.


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm plastidipping the whole thing as we speak. Trying to coat it thick enough to peel off. I hate leaving evidence of ln2 usage on my boards.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


What volatges do what and what do I need to concentrate on?

Asking this as I'm redoing my overclock









What do they all do and what's best to adjust to gain stability?

CPU VDD?- *Fine Tuning CPU Voltage (i.e. offsetting the Main V by .0025v)*
CPU-NB VDD?- *Same as above but for the CPU-NB Voltage*
CPU V?- *Main Voltage (Should be most concerned with)*
CPU-NB V?- *Main Voltage (Should be most concerned with)*
CPU PLL? *(Phase Locked Loop) Adds Stability to CPU freq. through the use of Alternate Freq "locked to the Phase" of the CPU Main Freq. (mostly if CPU Freq is jumping around causing instability)* 
CPU DDR-PHY V? *Aids in stability of Higher Dram Frequencies (most evidience is pointing at the Stability of Dram and IMC Voltages)*
HT V? *Hypertransport Voltage adjustment for HT Input output signals*
SB V? *SB Chipset voltage adjustment ONLY mainly needed for increased stabilty of SATA I/O (Input/ output) stability (i.e. Raid Setups or multiple HDD)*

Any advice would be awesome










 OCing the CPU:

Pay most attention to the CPU Votlage (NOT VDD Voltage) for stability. increased HT Ref Clk may require more voltage to CPU than standard CPU Multi OC.

OCing the CPU-NB (Not NB chipset or it's voltage):

Pay most attention to the CPU-NB Voltage (once again, NOT the VDD voltage). Dram Voltage is also an "AUXILARY Votlage for the CPU-NB (IMC- Intergrated memeory controller... If you didn't already know that!) So running more than 2 Dimm Slots populated at once may benefit from a light increase in Dram Voltage as well as CPU-NB Voltage.

NOTES: 
-Hypertranport Sync Flood Errors are "Mostly" caused by Lack of volts to the CPU/ CPU-NB.
-Freezing is normally caused by lack of Dram Voltage
-Errors or bluescreens can be caused by Lack of voltages.

TIPS:
- Best to Download Prime95 and FIRST run Small fft's test on CPU to ensure that CPU OC is stable THEN "IF" stabel run Blend mode to enusre whther or not CPU-NB (IMC) and ram are stable.
- It's Best to Run Blend For 12-24hours to ensure complete Stablility!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I'm plastidipping the whole thing as we speak. Trying to coat it thick enough to peel off. I hate leaving evidence of ln2 usage on my boards.


I thought most overclockers using LN2 used "eraser"to insulate the board,gpu's etc etc,???

Or is that the "plastidipping"your reffering to,?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I'm plastidipping the whole thing as we speak. Trying to coat it thick enough to peel off. I hate leaving evidence of ln2 usage on my boards.


That sounds tough to do. Never done that before.

And yeah, putting on silicone sealer would a) be really tough cause it's thick, and b) would not peel off real easy.

Just another idea: ever thought about doing a hybrid? say, get you a baking pan big enough for the mobo...set it on plastic mounting inserts...mount your LN2 pots and all...fill the baking pan deep enough with oil to saturate to the bottom of the pots.

Think something like that would work? Then all you'd have to do is get some cleaner, clean the board, and let it dry for a couple days in sunlight I'd think.

Just some kooky ideas. Don't know if they're any good. I'd love to do cooling experiments tho.

Just don't have time


----------



## NCspecV81

Thinking I'm going to use hot glue to seal the caps and chokes. It should be easy to peel off. Anyone know the thermal specs for hot glue? It'll probably be around freezing, 0c.

I'm contemplating the mineral oil idea very much. The only thing holding me back is cleanup after I'm done no the gpu's b/c I don't have enough pcie risers.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
OCing the CPU:

Pay most attention to the CPU Votlage (NOT VDD Voltage) for stability. increased HT Ref Clk may require more voltage to CPU than standard CPU Multi OC.

OCing the CPU-NB (Not NB chipset or it's voltage):

Pay most attention to the CPU-NB Voltage (once again, NOT the VDD voltage). Dram Voltage is also an "AUXILARY Votlage for the CPU-NB (IMC- Intergrated memeory controller... If you didn't already know that!) So running more than 2 Dimm Slots populated at once may benefit from a light increase in Dram Voltage as well as CPU-NB Voltage.

NOTES:
-Hypertranport Sync Flood Errors are "Mostly" caused by Lack of volts to the CPU/ CPU-NB.
-Freezing is normally caused by lack of Dram Voltage
-Errors or bluescreens can be caused by Lack of voltages.

TIPS:
- Best to Download Prime95 and FIRST run Small fft's test on CPU to ensure that CPU OC is stable THEN "IF" stabel run Blend mode to enusre whther or not CPU-NB (IMC) and ram are stable.
- It's Best to Run Blend For 12-24hours to ensure complete Stablility!

Thanks for that









Any rough voltage figures for say 250-260 FSB and a 2600Mhz NB clock?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Thinking I'm going to use hot glue to seal the caps and chokes. It should be easy to peel off. Anyone know the thermal specs for hot glue? It'll probably be around freezing, 0c.

It probably varies depending on the adhesive.

I found this reference in a manual regarding mounting an accelerometer, if it gives you any indication:

"Hot glue mounting is appropriate for temperatures
below +93Â°C to -18Â°C. Above +93Â°C, hot glue loses its
stiffness and frequency response is adversely affected."

You might want to look into a polyurethane based adhesive, rather than hot glue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*
I'm contemplating the mineral oil idea very much. The only thing holding me back is cleanup after I'm done no the gpu's b/c I don't have enough pcie risers.

Hm. Why would cleanup on the GPUs be an issue? If you covered the mobo only in oil (not submerge the whole setup), you could probably keep the oil below the top of your PCI-e slots and therefore only have to maybe have to clean the PCI-e socket interfaces. Maybe?

I don't know what kinda setup you're trying to make. I just was throwing out ideas. Like I said, I'd love to experiment with extreme OCing but I don't have the time being single and have to take care of everything in life by myself.

Even weekends are tied up with helping family, helping neighbors, running errands I can't do after 6pm when I get home from work, etc.

Maybe if I ever get into a good job where I have time up in NC, I could join ya doing some experiments. Would love to help, and might have spare parts to donate into them.

Anyways...let me know. Love to know what you decide/do.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Thanks for that









Any rough voltage figures for say 250-260 FSB and a 2600Mhz NB clock?

That's a good question but it really depends on each setup.

Just start by lowering the multi's on everything.
The increase the HT Ref Clk by 5Mhz at a time rebooting between each increase. once you can't post, back down the HTR Clk until you can post and get into the OS and teset P95 Small fft's stable for 6+ hours. You may have to reset the CMOS to figure all of this out. This will tell you the "Max HTRClk @ Auto Voltage". Once you know your max HTRClk at Auto Voltages, you can either choose to work off of that or take it a step further and raise the CPU Voltage and find the "Motherboards Max HTRClk @ Any Voltage" . Or leave the Voltage as auto, the HTRClk at it's Stable Max @ Auto Voltage (testing with P95 Smallfft's first of course) and find your Max CPU Multi with that Max HTRClk @ Auto Voltages.

There are numerous Goals when it comes to OCing a system. You just have to figure out what you want (within reason and capabilities) and aim for that!

The PhenomII 9X5 OC thread is a good one to read through as well!


----------



## Full Frontal Yeti

Sorry about this, i am sure I am repeating here, as i found my question, but not the answer.

I will soon be going back to the liquid cooling setup I used on my last rig(MSI...something something dual opteron board).
I only cooled the 2 CPUs on that one, and want to include the NB/SB chips this time, as this board has some issues in that dept(NB really).

Is there a known good block to be sued for the NB/SB chips?

Will I need to add anything to replace the part of the cooler that covers the power regulation chips?

Thanks for any help on this.
I'll keep scouring the webs and post back if i find something.

Found this in a different thread, looks good, waiting for results from poster.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...er-blocks.html

GD70 Northbridge Waterblock liquid cooler


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
without the heatsink.. I'm trying to determine my aimed method at insulating this board and not breaking it again.

Found this on the thread above, Ironically....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Frontal Yeti* 
Sorry about this, i am sure I am repeating here, as i found my question, but not the answer.

I will soon be going back to the liquid cooling setup I used on my last rig(MSI...something something dual opteron board).
I only cooled the 2 CPUs on that one, and want to include the NB/SB chips this time, as this board has some issues in that dept(NB really).

Is there a known good block to be sued for the NB/SB chips?

Will I need to add anything to replace the part of the cooler that covers the power regulation chips?

Thanks for any help on this.
I'll keep scouring the webs and post back if i find something.

Found this in a different thread, looks good, waiting for results from poster.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...er-blocks.html

GD70 Northbridge Waterblock liquid cooler

Koolance has some products that will work for this board. I was considering them until I replaced the NB/SB/ MOSFET HS TIM and it lowered my Temps substantially.


----------



## jck

Well, I got my 555BE up to 3.96GHz so far. 1.385V. Seems like I go any higher, it fails even if I go up to 1.425V.

I will work on it more this weekend if I have time. I am bound and determined to make 4GHz on air.


----------



## NCspecV81

thanks...I got a plan of attack for tomorrow. I got my ud5 scores in today and I was raging so hard. =o\\


----------



## jck

Cool NC. I hope you can make that sucker hum and get the LN2 and stuff kickin it.

I got 3.96 on air so far. Man, if I was just a decent OCer. I guess I need to study more and get it down-pat in my head so I can do it better.

I get some personal stuff taken care of, I will do that.

Good luck man


----------



## tooler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Well, I got my 555BE up to 3.96GHz so far. 1.385V. Seems like I go any higher, it fails even if I go up to 1.425V.

I will work on it more this weekend if I have time. I am bound and determined to make 4GHz on air.










I just got mine up to 4026...... so now I'm to the point of fine tuning.
THIS THING IS SCARY FAST... for $100.









I have only upped the volts for CPU/VDD and the CPU/NB.The rest is on auto.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

This board has more settings that I've ever seen. I'm sure I would not have bought it, if it weren't for this thread, and all of the knowledgeable people on it.

One more thing.... is the Aux temp in Everest my NB...?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056527


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## mav2000

nice...well done there


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*












What's this picture all about? I actually used to do the same thing, but now I use the 80mm fan from my 955's stock heatsink over the NB and run it at 75% so it's very quiet. I use a small 40mm fan over my SB, but I don't even know if it's moving anything, cause I tried to feel if it moved any air, but 10-16 CFM isn't very strong.


----------



## mxthunder

Just a random post. Thought id share the idea although im sure most have done it too. Didnt help much, 1-2*c max, but the fan doesnt push much air. Im going to dig a 50 or 60mm out of my drawer and try that. I love how we have so many fan headers to play with, it makes mods like this very easy and clean.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Just a random post. Thought id share the idea although im sure most have done it too. Didnt help much, 1-2*c max, but the fan doesnt push much air. Im going to dig a 50 or 60mm out of my drawer and try that. I love how we have so many fan headers to play with, it makes mods like this very easy and clean.


 You replaced the TIM on that too, right? I used the PII's Stock CPU fan and plugged into the CPU 4pin header. (Water Rig)

*I have a question for all!!!*









Can everyone manually adjust ALL 4 System fan headers with Speedfan?


----------



## mxthunder

Havn't changed out the TIM yet, but I know I need to. Made a huge diff on some of my other 790 boards.

I cant do anything with speed fan. It only detects two sensors, and when I attempt to change the speed, nothing happens. I have never had good luck with this program.
This is what I get:


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
1600Mhz? LOL Good one! Ah you know I'll help out!









Hey Mastiff, just wanted to let you know I got them Corsair dimms today, I booted them at 1333 once to make sure they worked in a quick LinX run, and then OC'd them to 240 fsb x 17 for 4.08ghz, which is ironically my CPUs cap as of right now for max stable OC, and they are running NICE at 800mhz, 8-8-8-24. As of RIGHT NOW, like 2 hours after I got them installed, they are going sweet. Current setting are 240x17 for 4.08ghz at 1.505vcore, 2880nb @1.4, RAM at 1.74v, and 51C max CPU temp under load.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
Havn't changed out the TIM yet, but I know I need to. Made a huge diff on some of my other 790 boards.

I cant do anything with speed fan. It only detects two sensors, and when I attempt to change the speed, nothing happens. I have never had good luck with this program.
This is what I get:










Try using speedfan 4.40.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Hey Mastiff, just wanted to let you know I got them Corsair dimms today, I booted them at 1333 once to make sure they worked in a quick LinX run, and then OC'd them to 240 fsb x 17 for 4.08ghz, which is ironically my CPUs cap as of right now for max stable OC, and they are running NICE at 800mhz, 8-8-8-24. As of RIGHT NOW, like 2 hours after I got them installed, they are going sweet. Current setting are 240x17 for 4.08ghz at 1.505vcore, 2880nb @1.4, RAM at 1.74v, and 51C max CPU temp under load.


Nice! I bet they run good! I'm really temped to get something else. I have these OCZ's Run @ 1704Mhz CL6 right now with a 2982mhz CPU-NB Seems pretty snappy!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


You replaced the TIM on that too, right? I used the PII's Stock CPU fan and plugged into the CPU 4pin header. (Water Rig)

*I have a question for all!!!*









Can everyone manually adjust ALL 4 System fan headers with Speedfan?


I don't use speedfan, but I know you can change 3(CPU one included) of the system fan headers in AMD OverDrive. You'll need advanced options and you can click the Performance Control tab> Fan Control and manually set the speeds there. It doesn't seem to work for my 40mm fan on my SB, but it originally is a 2pin fan with a 3pin adapter, so it might not have RPM sensing on it. You can also use the BIOS, but it's limited to running the fan @ 50%/75%/100%.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

speedfan only seems to control fans 3 and 4 for me. speed04 controls the lower fan 2. not sure why its labled the way it is.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


[_in a radio voice tone_]

Sooo, Marc!? You are up for nomination to be the operator of the MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Club Thread here at OCN!? What are you're thoughts on this?


I think that's a very nice honor, to be thought of in that way. I also think I would need to find out what a thread owner is responsible for, etc...









I'm open to it, if there are no others that would want to take it over.

Marc


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice! I bet they run good! I'm really temped to get something else. I have these OCZ's Run @ 1704Mhz CL6 right now with a 2982mhz CPU-NB Seems pretty snappy!


Yeah, I've only begun to dial them in. I'm hoping they go far enough for close to 1680 spec somewhere int he 4-4.1 range still,b ut I doubt it, havent looked at math yet. LOL

Anyone have any advice on why xfire wont work even with xfire enabled in driver menu for sure?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I'm open to it, if there are no others that would want to take it over.

Marc


What, eclipse is dropping out? I must have missed something int he 5 pages between my recent and previous posts, lol.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Yeah, I've only begun to dial them in. I'm hoping they go far enough for close to 1680 spec somewhere int he 4-4.1 range still,b ut I doubt it, havent looked at math yet. LOL

Anyone have any advice on why xfire wont work even with xfire enabled in driver menu for sure?

What, eclipse is dropping out? I must have missed something int he 5 pages between my recent and previous posts, lol.


What do you meen xfire dont work even when enabled in driver menu,bit more info needed please,???


----------



## ezgonzo

woo hoo rig back up and running sweet, 
i dont know if some of you knew but i was having some serious issues regarding the hypertransport error everytime i shut down or even rebooted and when in windows my rig would run very sluggish even with a 4.7ghz oc with nb @ 2800 and ram @ 1600 ( 7-7-7-24),

i first thought that it could be the cpu giving up on me as i had been putting 1.65v through it for over a week so i set every thing back to stock but was still getting the hypertransport error, id also just installed the new 10.2 ati drivers aswell so i uninstalled them + did a driver sweep in safe mode but still no luck, 
i ordered a new hard drive and did a fresh install on that and also went back to my old 9.12 ati drivers and now shes back working better than ever, but one thing that was slightly strange was that after i installed the gpu drivers the correct resolution for my monitor was no longer in the settings and also windows did not recognise my 4870x2 but after some searching i realised that one of the cores had been disabled, so i just renabled it in device manager and rebooted and all was fine, 
so basicly my hypertransport error issues where gpu driver related rather than a oc issue. just thought that id share my problem as it might help others that are having this issue.


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, I hooked up my second 5850 last night to do some xfire testing and play a game. Well, 3dmark06, the Heaven Benchmark Demo, and Crysis Warhead all don't recognize the second gpu when running. I've been keeping my msi afterburner hardware monitor up, and the gpu is idle at 33C while other is 90%+ all the time, 50C. Hmm? I just uninstalled and re-installed 9.12 driver, but it still isn't working. Xfire IS enabled in driver, and the system does flicker like it supposed to when I disable and re-enable xfire. FurMark recognized 2 gpus, but I bet it kept them separate, not xfire, and YES, the bridge is on. Do I need both bridges? That seems weird.

EDIT: I'm DLing 10.2 right now, that could fix everything, DUH! Nub...


----------



## ezgonzo

not to sure but i think you only need one bridge when doing xfire, also have you checked in device manager to see whether the second gpu is enabled, because when one of mine wasnt everest still said that crossfire was enabled but when checking in device manager i found that the second core was disabled.


----------



## mav2000

Funny thing...core temp, cpuz etc takes a long time to load on startup.....the system itself takes some more time than normal on startup since my last failed OC...can anyone point me to what seems to be the trouble...its like its struggling to read some sensor..

5 minutes after startup everything is back to normal.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i use both bridges with my 5770's. i think you have to run both bridges for 16x/16x. not sure though. i havent had any problems with crossfiring these cards.


----------



## ezgonzo

i think the two connectors on the cards are if you are doing tri or quad fire so you can daisy chain them,(top card plugs into middle card then middle card plugs into bottom card, im pretty sure that you dont use two bridges if your only running two cards.


----------



## mduclow

They say it can help increase overall bandwidth a bit having both bridges, but frankly, I think that may be a bit of an 'old wive's tale' if you ask me.

However, I do have both bridges on my two cards!









Marc


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, some major problems, first, 10.2 as soon as it installs and tries to enable both cards, bsod, even everything at stock, boot to windows, as soon as it loads gpu driver, bsod. I uninstall 10.2, boots fine, install 9.12, boots fine. Bout to try both bridges, but not holding my breath.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


I think that's a very nice honor, to be thought of in that way. I also think I would need to find out what a thread owner is responsible for, etc...









I'm open to it, if there are no others that would want to take it over.

Marc


 This is truely how I feel! If something comes up I would take the responsiblility on....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


woo hoo rig back up and running sweet, 
i dont know if some of you knew but i was having some serious issues regarding the hypertransport error everytime i shut down or even rebooted and when in windows my rig would run very sluggish even with a 4.7ghz oc with nb @ 2800 and ram @ 1600 ( 7-7-7-24),

i first thought that it could be the cpu giving up on me as i had been putting 1.65v through it for over a week so i set every thing back to stock but was still getting the hypertransport error, id also just installed the new 10.2 ati drivers aswell so i uninstalled them + did a driver sweep in safe mode but still no luck, 
i ordered a new hard drive and did a fresh install on that and also went back to my old 9.12 ati drivers and now shes back working better than ever, but one thing that was slightly strange was that after i installed the gpu drivers the correct resolution for my monitor was know longer in the settings and also windows did not recognise my 4870x2 but after some searching i relised that one of the cores had been disabled, so i just renabled it in device manager and rebooted and all was fine, 
so basicly my hypertransport error issues where gpu driver related rather than a oc issue. just thought that id share my problem as it might help others that are having this issue.


 Nice! Thanks for the info!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Funny thing...core temp, cpuz etc takes a long time to load on startup.....the system itself takes some more time than normal on startup since my last failed OC...can anyone point me to what seems to be the trouble...its like its struggling to read some sensor..
5 minutes after startup everything is back to normal.



Yeah, that's not right! When in doubt either start over and go one by one taking note of what needed more tweaking than last time. Or flat out add more voltage one component at a time!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


They say it can help increase overall bandwidth a bit having both bridges, but frankly, I think that may be a bit of an 'old wive's tale' if you ask me.
However, I do have both bridges on my two cards!









Marc


 Have you ever tested it?

P.S. Anymore thoughts on that BAMF watercooling block?


----------



## ezgonzo

that was the same problem that i had when i installed the 10.2 drivers, so i reinstalled the 9.12 and no bsod but i was still having random hypertransport errors so i got a new hard drive and did a fresh win 7 install and 9.12 driver install and know all is better than ever.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


that was the same problem that i had when i installed the 10.2 drivers, so i reinstalled the 9.12 and no bsod but i was still having random hypertransport errors so i got a new hard drive and did a fresh win 7 install and 9.12 driver install and know all is better than ever.


 Oh yeah, corrypted System Files (from random reboots while chasing that OC) can cause that... Glad you figured it out. Ther's nothing more fustrating than not knowing the reason for an instability symptom!


----------



## SwishaMane

I will tryt hat tonight, fresh Win7 install.

EDIT: And it seems these new RAMs are doing fine at a 1:4 divider for 1600, 200x20 again, 8-8-8-24... Hmm.


----------



## mav2000

Well it happens at stock as well...just takes a long time to read all the sensors...and this only happens on startup and affects any program that needs to check systems, including 3dmark vantage and 06, cpuz, cpuid etc etc.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I will tryt hat tonight, fresh Win7 install.

EDIT: And it seems these new RAMs are doing fine at a 1:4 divider for 1600, 200x20 again, 8-8-8-24... Hmm.

Nice! Getting ready to replace the OCZ Obsidian in my wifes PC right now with some Kingston Hyper's! 1600 CL8 Shuold run good! The OCZ Obsidians were JUNK!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Well it happens at stock as well...just takes a long time to read all the sensors...and this only happens on startup and affects any program that needs to check systems, including 3dmark vantage and 06, cpuz, cpuid etc etc.

Maybe a chipset voltage issue? Or BIOS...

MDUCLOW (Or anyone else)

Take a look at this... remember the 51+GFlops per second I WAS getting in Windows 7 x64? I installed Windows XP Pro x32 with the Winodws 7 Transformation Pack (to look and sound like W7) and I ran IBT for 20 passes and look what the Speed is!!!!!! Have you ever noticed this?










Check out the L3 cache as well. It's registering Slower through Everest ult. 5.3 Cachemem Benchmark... pretty interesting...


----------



## moorhen2

For those that have problems with xfire,the correct way is to only have one card in,install Catalyst of choice,restart then shut down.Install second card,do not put bridge on at this point,restart pc,check in device manager that both cards are there,then check in CCC under the "graphics hardware tab" that it states dissabled adapter,if this is all ok,then shut down and put bridge on,one or two,it does'nt make any difference,i use two when using two cards,then boot up,look in the "graphics hardware tab again,and all being well,it will state "linked adapter",xfire is now configured correctly.Hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice! Getting ready to replace the OCZ Obsidian in my wifes PC right now with some Kingston Hyper's! 1600 CL8 Shuold run good! The OCZ Obsidians were JUNK!!!!

Maybe a chipset voltage issue? Or BIOS...

MDUCLOW (Or anyone else)

Take a look at this... remember the 51+GFlops per second I WAS getting in Windows 7 x64? I installed Windows XP Pro x32 with the Winodws 7 Transformation Pack (to look and sound like W7) and I ran IBT for 20 passes and look what the Speed is!!!!!! Have you ever noticed this?










Check out the L3 cache as well. It's registering Slower through Everest ult. 5.3 Cachemem Benchmark... pretty interesting...











Thats because XP was never designed for multi core cpu's,so the memory is not being devided between all the cores,so it will influence the g-flops,lol!! NT4 was the first OS that could make use of more than one cpu.


----------



## mduclow

*@ Mastiffman* -- never run a 32-bit O/S since the beginning of this build 7 months ago. But, that does seem pretty odd, especially cool how quickly it ran all the tests.

*@ Moorhen2* -- That seems backwards, if XP wasn't supposed to be able to take advantage of the cores, than wouldn't it be slower by a 4th, and not faster by 4x? IDK.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
*@ Mastiffman* -- never run a 32-bit O/S since the beginning of this build 7 months ago. But, that does seem pretty odd, especially cool how quickly it ran all the tests.

*@ Moorhen2* -- That seems backwards, if XP wasn't supposed to be able to take advantage of the cores, than wouldn't it be slower by a 4th, and not faster by 4x? IDK.

Marc

Mybe i came across wrongly,just stating that XP was never designed for use with multi core cpu's,so it must have some reflection on why mastiffs g-flops were 4x higher in xp than in W7,maybe i'm wrong,


----------



## moorhen2

Just an observation,but when i see screens of peoples desktops,the taskbars are allways huge,for those that dont know,if you right click on the taskbar,select properties,and select use small icons,you get a slimline taskbar,but then some users may prefer the bigger taskbar,just a thought.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Mybe i came across wrongly,just stating that XP was never designed for use with multi core cpu's,so it must have some reflection on why mastiffs g-flops were 4x higher in xp than in W7,maybe i'm wrong,









I agree, sounds reasonable at least!

Marc


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
*@ Mastiffman* -- never run a 32-bit O/S since the beginning of this build 7 months ago. But, that does seem pretty odd, especially cool how quickly it ran all the tests.

*@ Moorhen2* -- That seems backwards, if XP wasn't supposed to be able to take advantage of the cores, than wouldn't it be slower by a 4th, and not faster by 4x? IDK.

Marc


Yeah, very interesting results here... 12 Seconds... @ 211-213Gflops... Why though? only 32bit data throughput?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Mybe i came across *wrongly*,just stating that XP was never designed for use with multi core cpu's,so it must have some reflection on why mastiffs g-flops were 4x higher in xp than in W7,maybe i'm wrong,










No, only that word came accross "Incorrectly"! LOL








Look at the difference in the L3 Cache as well. This was from W7 x64

Think maybe it's the Voltage for the CPU-NB or just the difference in OS? I would think that the Cache would operate in the same manner.... No?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Well it happens at stock as well...just takes a long time to read all the sensors...and this only happens on startup and affects any program that needs to check systems, including 3dmark vantage and 06, cpuz, cpuid etc etc.

Have you checked your BIOS if your AMD cool n quiet is enabled or disabled? I remember clearing my CMOS before and just booting it up on stock everything caused my start up to take almost a minute when it normally takes 20-ish seconds.

EDIT: Btw, did anyone notice crashing with your browser more often with a 3000mhz OC on your NB? Whenever I set it to 3000mhz, I always get a lot of crashes when I have Flash apps running on Firefox. This only happens at 3000mhz+, at 2900 or lower, I don't get this problem.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Have you checked your BIOS if your AMD cool n quiet is enabled or disabled? I remember clearing my CMOS before and just booting it up on stock everything caused my start up to take almost a minute when it normally takes 20-ish seconds.

EDIT: Btw, did anyone notice crashing with your browser more often with a 3000mhz OC on your NB? Whenever I set it to 3000mhz, I always get a lot of crashes when I have Flash apps running on Firefox. This only happens at 3000mhz+, at 2900 or lower, I don't get this problem.


 Only if the volts weren't there!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i was hopeing you guys could clarify something for me. what are the pro's and con's of a HT link overclock and what does it do? i set mine at 2600 (nb 2800) just to see what would happen as far as performance gains or instability and i didn't notice any difference.


----------



## NCspecV81

Had some poopy luck today... But I still got some pics for you guys


----------



## Mastiffman

Just remember that the HT Link (Hypertransport Link) is the link between the processors themselves and the NB Chipset. All that it does is provide bandwidth for communication between them.... The only thing that I've noticed that it does if increased is add a couple of points to 3D benches...

Some believe that it can aid instability of the CPU-NB if matched in frequency. When I had both the CPU-NB and HTLink running at 3.003ghz I didn't really think that it stabilized the CPU-NB easier (with less volts) though...


----------



## SwishaMane

This may be off topic, but why cant we as enthusiast PC owners and overclockers dig deeper into all the memory options on this board so we can maybe dial our RAM in. There HAS to be some math involved that can help us calculate ALL those different options, not just CAS, tRCD, tRP, and tRAS. ALSO, all the drive strengths. s939 days RAM was often time made more stable by understandng where to lower and increase dram strengths. I personally don't know much still, even after all me research.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


This may be off topic, but why cant we as enthusiast PC owners and overclockers dig deeper into all the memory options on this board so we can maybe dial our RAM in. There HAS to be some math involved that can help us calculate ALL those different options, not just CAS, tRCD, tRP, and tRAS. ALSO, all the drive strengths. s939 days RAM was often time made more stable by understandng where to lower and increase dram strengths. I personally don't know much still, even after all me research.


 I couldn't agree with you more But it seems that most, not all, people that act like the know, either Really Don't Know or it's looked at like a type of Fricken Taboo or soemthing to talk about! LOL It's really kind of ridiculous!

So I feel ya man! I'm working on a source right now.... So hope fully I can get some answers. I was recently told that "Drive Strengths" are more 'Dimm Specific" and NOT "Speed Spicific"... But it's funny that Changing my Drv Strths has affected certain speeds... I'm still experimenting, trying to find a patern with it all. I'm mean there are Really WAY TO MANY options in the Advanced Dram Configuration Menu for them NOT to have an affect... Especially like Dram ODT (On Die Termination).

It's value is in "ohms". It can be used to change (increase) the signal quality for the Ram. As DDR3 Speeds increase, there is something called "Signal ringing" that can be corrected with ODT. But "HOW TO" is the question for us enquiring minds...









*EDIT:* This is what I'm talking about.... this is the response that I just got from the source that I was talking about.

What???? It's like people are either affraid to spread the wealth of knowledge or they really are completely positive abuot something and don't want to risk their reputation... IDK man...









Quote:



For 24/7 honestly the best approach is the KISS method keep it simple stupid and for 24/7 use you don't need uber timings.

Set the primaries and voltage and leave the rest alone. Whats holding back your IMC is your timings, most d9 with any shread of stability save 1m top out around 1720 with C6, need to drop to c7 for higher.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
This may be off topic, but why cant we as enthusiast PC owners and overclockers dig deeper into all the memory options on this board so we can maybe dial our RAM in. There HAS to be some math involved that can help us calculate ALL those different options, not just CAS, tRCD, tRP, and tRAS. ALSO, all the drive strengths. s939 days RAM was often time made more stable by understandng where to lower and increase dram strengths. I personally don't know much still, even after all me research.

Do you meen like these settings,ignore red box,lol.


----------



## jmanou

Hello All

I have reading the forum a long time and finally i decided to replace the crap tim from NB.Sucess, temps fall from 72 idle to 45 .

Thanks a lot for all the usefull info.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmanou* 
Hello All

I have reading the forum a long time and finally i decided to replace the crap tim from NB.Sucess, temps fall from 72 idle to 45 .

Thanks a lot for all the usefull info.












































Your welcome,glad we could be of help,oh and welcome to the forum,


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I couldn't agree with you more But it seems that most, not all, people that act like the know, either Really Don't Know or it's looked at like a type of Fricken Taboo or soemthing to talk about! LOL It's really kind of ridiculous!

So I feel ya man! I'm working on a source right now.... So hope fully I can get some answers. I was recently told that "Drive Strengths" are more 'Dimm Specific" and NOT "Speed Spicific"... But it's funny that Changing my Drv Strths has affected certain speeds... I'm still experimenting, trying to find a patern with it all. I'm mean there are Really WAY TO MANY options in the Advanced Dram Configuration Menu for them NOT to have an affect... Especially like Dram ODT (On Die Termination).

It's value is in "ohms". It can be used to change (increase) the signal quality for the Ram. As DDR3 Speeds increase, there is something called "Signal ringing" that can be corrected with ODT. But "HOW TO" is the question for us enquiring minds...









*EDIT:* This is what I'm talking about.... this is the response that I just got from the source that I was talking about.

What???? It's like people are either affraid to spread the wealth of knowledge or they really are completely positive abuot something and don't want to risk their reputation... IDK man...









Hmm. I'd like to understand more about these advanced options. I asumed they were dimm specific too, because they are options that affect the RAM at its most basic function, all the way down tot he sine wave the RAM puts off, lol.

Mastiff, I wanted to let you know that this RAM I got won't quit. I had it at 240fsb yesterday just playing around, but I've since moved it up to 1:4 divider, and 202 fsb right now. IF we can figure out an effective way to test the RAM after every small adjustment for performance, that would be great. I'd like to ensure my RAM is stable first tho. Most everyone is using 2 dimms, so I can help out with results across all 4 dimms, with 8GB. Oh, I love this 8 GB of RAM, LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Do you meen like these settings,ignore red box,lol.









No,t hose are normal timing optios, tho there area few options there that don't get use doften times too, I mean the advanced options. Drive strengths and so forth. I would like to knwo what the 110ns deals are tho,a nd how my RAM could benefit from the rest of the options.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
I think that's a very nice honor, to be thought of in that way. I also think I would need to find out what a thread owner is responsible for, etc...









I'm open to it, if there are no others that would want to take it over.

Marc

Basically the responsibilities are just keeping the member list up to date, adding what ever content you think is needed, and keeping he peace if need be. I am just having a very hard time getting in here to see If there is anything I can help with and keeping the member list up to date.


----------



## FloppyNL

Hey guys, little question. Sorry if this has already been asked like million times, but:

Should I wait for the 890FX-GD70 or just go with the 790FX-GD70. My old PC broke (even a little fire, lol), so I am in the need of a new rig fast (I am currently using my mothers laptop, and I HATE laptops xD).

Please help this nooby out =D (I am completely new to AMD mobo/CPU)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloppyNL* 
Hey guys, little question. Sorry if this has already been asked like million times, but:

Should I wait for the 890FX-GD70 or just go with the 790FX-GD70. My old PC broke (even a little fire, lol), so I am in the need of a new rig fast (I am currently using my mothers laptop, and I HATE laptops xD).

Please help this nooby out =D (I am completely new to AMD mobo/CPU)

Well it depends on how desperate you are to get a board,the 790fx gd70 is an exellent board,best AM3 board money can buy,and theres no knowing that the 890fx will be any better,as allways we wont know until it's released and tested,so the choice is yours,get the proven 790fx gd70,or wait a few weeks and get the new model.


----------



## FloppyNL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well it depends on how desperate you are to get a board,the 790fx gd70 is an exellent board,best AM3 board money can buy,and theres no knowing that the 890fx will be any better,as allways we wont know until it's released and tested,so the choice is yours,get the proven 790fx gd70,or wait a few weeks and get the new model.









I guess I should just be patient and wait for the 890FX (it kind a looks better too lol, yes - I am one of the ppl that likes the looks xD)). Probably better for my schoolresults too haha







.

THanks for the help


----------



## NCspecV81

Got this with the gd-70 and a 555. I was having some issues using dual channel and dialing in a good NB freq. The day was too short yesterday to break it down and start over as forum warz was ending. Another day, another attempt. I ran out of ln2 too so that was another reason for not attempting more. I did do 6.3ghz @ the same voltage and I crashed I was going more upwards.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Got this with the gd-70 and a 555. I was having some issues using dual channel and dialing in a good NB freq. The day was too short yesterday to break it down and start over as forum warz was ending. Another day, another attempt. I ran out of ln2 too so that was another reason for not attempting more. I did do 6.3ghz @ the same voltage and I crashed I was going more upwards.










Nice mate,the new 555's do seem to fly,but i am not going to get my credit card out again,lol!!,keep pushing it though,i love seing what AMD chips can do under LN2.keep up the good work.


----------



## Vlasov_581

^^^^^^daaaaammmn


----------



## Dylan33p

good mem for this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226075


----------



## SwishaMane

DAMNIT! My rig won't post, diag LED displays FF error for 'Power on and first initialize CPU'... What happened, and what can I do? All I did was try to connect the stupid fan thing that came with the Corsair DDR3 I just got, DAMNIT! All I can think of is the mount somewhere grounded out. I'm gonna try another GPU too...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



good mem for this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226075


 Not bad. I've had Mushkin before and they run nicely! The DDR kit that I had was tough too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


DAMNIT! My rig won't post, diag LED displays FF error for 'Power on and first initialize CPU'... What happened, and what can I do? All I did was try to connect the stupid fan thing that came with the Corsair DDR3 I just got, DAMNIT! All I can think of is the mount somewhere grounded out. I'm gonna try another GPU too...


 Glad that ram is working out for ya!

Did you happen to turn the PC off before you added that fan? Sorry if that sounds like a dumb question but I wasn't sure with your text.... If so that can definitely cause an imbalance of power an shut down the PC... at least from what I've read...


----------



## SwishaMane

I had the psu off. I just tried my other RAM and another gpu, still "ff"... I think board is fried... Dont mock me! /cry


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I had the psu off. I just tried my other RAM and another gpu, still "ff"... I think board is fried... Dont mock me! /cry

Sorry Bud! Not trying to Mock at all. Just wanted to make sure that i knew what was going on....
Try a CMOS Clear.

-Pull the power from the PSU.
-Pull the Battery
-Cross the jumper.
-Hold the Pwr Button for a 20 seconds to be sure of Cap drainage.
-Replace the Jumper and battery
-Power back on...


----------



## SwishaMane

Ive already cleared CMOS like 20 times both ways...


----------



## ezgonzo

i had the same issue when i tryed out a new set of super talent 1800mhz c8's the other day, i tryed clear cmos but to no avail but in the end after swaping the sticks around i found out that one was dud, so i put my corsair back in and cleared the cmos and it was back working again, also sometimes i find that the cmos will only clear if theres power to the board. (psu switched on and plugged in) not board powered up.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


i had the same issue when i tryed out a new set of super talent 1800mhz c8's the other day, i tryed clear cmos but to no avail but in the end after swaping the sticks around i found out that one was dud, so i put my corsair back in and cleared the cmos and it was back working again, also sometimes i find that the cmos will only clear if theres power to the board. (psu switched on and plugged in) not board powered up.


 The manuals say that NOT Shutting the POWER off and Clearing the CMOS can destroy the motherboard...... Did you know that?

You said that you have done this before?


----------



## Kokin

LOL I once removed my GPU from my PSU-powered GD70 (turned off, but PSU was on). Fortunately, nothing happened and I didn't even realize my PSU was still on when I did it.









It is best to have your PSU off during the times you do any mods to your mobo, otherwise you might risk frying it.


----------



## ezgonzo

ive done it many times as it is sometimes the only way i can clear the cmos, i have even accidently pressed the cmos button when it was powered up, (was tired after a long day of oc'ing ), and it didnt do any harm to my board.


----------



## SwishaMane

I think the board if toast, and IDK how. I usedto have a CMOS reset switch on the front of my case, and I used to clear it all the time with the power on. I think I shorted something out on the board with that damn fan shroud deal. I think I'll RMA, just got the board in October.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


I think the board if toast, and IDK how. I usedto have a CMOS reset switch on the front of my case, and I used to clear it all the time with the power on. I think I shorted something out on the board with that damn fan shroud deal. I think I'll RMA, just got the board in October.


Well that's to bad Swisha! Sorry....


----------



## FilthyHarry

Hello, just built a new pc with:

MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model
A-DATA Gaming Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333G (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory
ATI Radeon HD 4830
400w Dynex Power Supply
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
I don't know anything about OC, don't need to OC. Yeah, I want to OC.

I tried by just enabling and auto-ing everything in the bios with the max FSB option set and it seemed to work, changed the 200mhz to 300+ (don't remember exactly) but about 15 to 30 seconds after windows comes up it just freezes. If I reboot, same thing. All good till about 15 to 30 secs after widows finishes loading, then freeze. If I reset the bios, it's all good again.

First question is: What other info do you need from me?
Second question: Is this an easy/obvious issue, or should I stop messing around before I break my new mobo/cpu/ram and cry?

Thanks!


----------



## SwishaMane

Might want to look into better PSU...
Waiting on MSI to get back with me still...


----------



## Jplaz

IN! I'll sign up when I finalize my OC later this week.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
Hello, just built a new pc with:

MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model
A-DATA Gaming Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333G (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory
ATI Radeon HD 4830
400w Dynex Power Supply
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
I don't know anything about OC, don't need to OC. Yeah, I want to OC.

I tried by just enabling and auto-ing everything in the bios with the max FSB option set and it seemed to work, changed the 200mhz to 300+ (don't remember exactly) but about 15 to 30 seconds after windows comes up it just freezes. If I reboot, same thing. All good till about 15 to 30 secs after widows finishes loading, then freeze. If I reset the bios, it's all good again.

First question is: What other info do you need from me?
Second question: Is this an easy/obvious issue, or should I stop messing around before I break my new mobo/cpu/ram and cry?

Thanks!

OK first off dont use the max FSB thing.
Next read this


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


OK first off dont use the max FSB thing.
Next read this


Ok, thanks for the tip. I'll print that article out and see if I can make sense of it while looking at the bios.

I'll update.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Do any of you guys run a RAID 0 setup on this board? and do you use the AMD RAIDxpert utility via download?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


Do any of you guys run a RAID 0 setup on this board? and do you use the AMD RAIDxpert utility via download?


I run 2x raid 0,and i have never used "raidexpert",what would you like to know my friend,???


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I run 2x raid 0,and i have never used "raidexpert",what would you like to know my friend,???










hmm just curious as to what its actually does for a RAID setup.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hmm just curious as to what its actually does for a RAID setup.


I have no idea,as i said i have never used it,always set mine up through the built in utility,bios then "ctrl+f at the boot screen to set the array up.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I have no idea,as i said i have never used it,always set mine up through the built in utility,bios then "ctrl+f at the boot screen to set the array up.









Same here, btw do you set your RAID 0 to 64kb or 128kb?


----------



## randomkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I have no idea,as i said i have never used it,always set mine up through the built in utility,bios then "ctrl+f at the boot screen to set the array up.









Same with me here... I got 2 x 500 GB WD Caviar Black in Raid 0 on SATA ports 1&2 but I also tried the RAID 0 using the blue SATA ports7&8 (blue ones) and they both work okay for me. The RAID 0 on SATA ports 7&8 are more straight forward since the array readily appears during OS installation without the need for a RAID driver.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
Same here, btw do you set your RAID 0 to 64kb or 128kb?

I use 128kb normaly,what about you,??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *randomkid* 
Same with me here... I got 2 x 500 GB WD Caviar Black in Raid 0 on SATA ports 1&2 but I also tried the RAID 0 using the blue SATA ports7&8 (blue ones) and they both work okay for me. The RAID 0 on SATA ports 7&8 are more straight forward since the array readily appears during OS installation without the need for a RAID driver.

Sata ports 7&8 are on a different controller,jmicron,1-6 are run from the SB.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I use 128kb normaly,what about you,??

Sata ports 7&8 are on a different controller,jmicron,1-6 are run from the SB.










i use the southbridge sata ports, 64kb and 2 WD black 640gb in raid 0, i get around 220MB/s average speed. I had used the blue ports when i first got this board but found out they are **** lol...tho you dont need drivers to use the blue ports, you only get around 140 to 170MB/s. And i have tryed 128kb config too..for me only slightly slower than 64kb.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
i use the southbridge sata ports, 64kb and 2 WD black 640gb in raid 0, i get around 220MB/s average speed. I had used the blue ports when i first got this board but found out they are **** lol...tho you dont need drivers to use the blue ports, you only get around 140 to 170MB/s. And i have tryed 128kb config too..for me only slightly slower than 64kb.

Yes,the jmicon controler is'nt the greatest,lol.I have 4 samsung F1 750gig in two raid 0 arrays,and they fly,128kb with no gigabyte limit.


----------



## mduclow

FTR, the RaidXpert allows you to enable NCQ, which is a good idea on the RAID arrays. That's about it with regard to RaidXpert.

Marc


----------



## algreen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I run 2x raid 0,and i have never used "raidexpert",what would you like to know my friend,???









Same here. Running one SSD raid 0 with OS and programs and a second with games ans storage. RaidXpert improved the performance of my drives by enabling NCQ among other features.


----------



## moorhen2

Just recieved the latest beta bios,not sure of changelog yet,as soon as i have details i will update as soon as i can,lol!!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Just recieved the latest beta bios,not sure of changelog yet,as soon as i have details i will update as soon as i can,lol!!!!


















yummy, post the link


----------



## Dylan33p

so searching the 540 something pages of this thread is kinda hard (I did try but didn't find what i wanted to know) so I got a question for all you owners...

I'm new to overclocking but I will for sure try it in the future, should I go with 1600 rated ram or 1333 with this board? Is it easy to get the ram to 1600? The computer I want to build is my sig (besides the GPU, the x1800 xt is what I have now and don't have the greenbacks yet for my 5870 so I'd rather get my rig up and running before worrying about the gpu.)

I might be over thinking memory but it seems like each day I pick out a new one. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


so searching the 540 something pages of this thread is kinda hard (I did try but didn't find what i wanted to know) so I got a question for all you owners...

I'm new to overclocking but I will for sure try it in the future, should I go with 1600 rated ram or 1333 with this board? Is it easy to get the ram to 1600? The computer I want to build is my sig (besides the GPU, the x1800 xt is what I have now and don't have the greenbacks yet for my 5870 so I'd rather get my rig up and running before worrying about the gpu.)

I might be over thinking memory but it seems like each day I pick out a new one. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.



Go with the 1600! prices are about the same between 1333 and 1600 with the same timings.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Go with the 1600! prices are about the same between 1333 and 1600 with the same timings.


Unless, one can find a Higher Frequency kit for the Same price or less... BY some work of God!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Hiya everybody

I could really use some help with crossfire on my GD70 so if some of you could drop by my thread that would be swell

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...crossfire.html

I'm having trouble getting my crossfire setup to run in full dual x16 crossfire


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Hiya everybody

I could really use some help with crossfire on my GD70 so if some of you could drop by my thread that would be swell

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...crossfire.html

I'm having trouble getting my crossfire setup to run in full dual x16 crossfire


Have you looked at my post on page 538,how to set up xfire the correct way,????


----------



## Rewindlabs

Are you sure it has to be done that way to get x16/x16 going?

I choose to install both of the cards + bridges

Run driver sweeper

Install the latest x64 full catalyst suite

I guess i will give that post a try later on today...i need to pull the rig apart and put an antec spot cool in between the cards anyways


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Are you sure it has to be done that way to get x16/x16 going?

I choose to install both of the cards + bridges

Run driver sweeper

Install the latest x64 full catalyst suite

I guess i will give that post a try later on today...i need to pull the rig apart and put an antec spot cool in between the cards anyways


Just a pointer,you do realise that the 4890 will scale down to the speed of the 4870,it's a bit like having a HDD sharing the same channel as an optical drive,it will default to the slowest drive on the channel.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Just a pointer,you do realise that the 4890 will scale down to the speed of the 4870,it's a bit like having a HDD sharing the same channel as an optical drive,it will default to the slowest drive on the channel.










Yes i thoroughly researched the setup before i decided to run it...a lot of useful research/results/reviews out on the net for this kind of setup and how the 4890 will interact with the 4870

I was originally aiming to pickup a 4850 1GB or 4870 1GB for my setup but i was lucky enough to score this lovely little 4890 for the low low price of free

I have two rigs so when i have someone over i can throw the 4870 in my spare rig and have the 4890 in my main rig...when im running solo i can run crossfire

Before the 4890 i was running a 9800GT in my spare rig and a 4870 in my main rig....with this setup my secondary gets a nice boost and so does my primary


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Yes i thoroughly researched the setup before i decided to run it...a lot of useful research/results/reviews out on the net for this kind of setup and how the 4890 will interact with the 4870

I was originally aiming to pickup a 4850 1GB or 4870 1GB for my setup but i was lucky enough to score this lovely little 4890 for the low low price of free

I have two rigs so when i have someone over i can throw the 4870 in my spare rig and have the 4890 in my main rig...when im running solo i can run crossfire

Before the 4890 i was running a 9800GT in my spare rig and a 4870 in my main rig....with this setup my secondary gets a nice boost and so does my primary


Ok,if you give my "correct way to set up xfire"a go,see if this works for you,no guarantees though,lol!!

If you look in CCC,"information centre",graphics hardware,look for the "linked adapter",this will show you the speed the secondary card is running at,you probably know this anyway.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Ok,if you give my "correct way to set up xfire"a go,see if this works for you,no guarantees though,lol!!

If you look in CCC,"information centre",graphics hardware,look for the "linked adapter",this will show you the speed the secondary card is running at,you probably know this anyway.










I will definitely give the tutorial a run through later on today

I had mainly been using GPU-z to detect the pcie speed so thanks for the CCC tip...twas the only reason i had GPU-z installed *uninstalling*


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I will definitely give the tutorial a run through later on today

I had mainly been using GPU-z to detect the card speed so thanks for the CCC tip...twas the only reason i had GPU-z installed *uninstalling*










If my tutorial does'nt get both cards running at x16,i am pretty sure it's because of the two different gpu's,although they are both 4### seies,the 4890 runs on a upgraded chipset,so this could be the problem,but i hope not,.


----------



## NCspecV81

Got some 64bit results with prime95 and it seems that 64bit is requiring about .5 more volt on the vcore to pass. I was expecting it though.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Got some 64bit results with prime95 and it seems that 64bit is requiring about .5 more volt on the vcore to pass. I was expecting it though.

Are you still working with the 555,???


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I will definitely give the tutorial a run through later on today

I had mainly been using GPU-z to detect the pcie speed so thanks for the CCC tip...twas the only reason i had GPU-z installed *uninstalling*










 Hey Rewind,

Just a thought here.... Wat version of GPUz are you running? I heard that there were some bugs with certain verisions... Some would read correctly and others incorrectly. Unfortunately I'm not sure which version this occured in though... Like I said, just a thought...


----------



## NCspecV81

64 bit required .048v more to make it prime95 stable @ the same frequency. These are air results btw










Also managed to find my weak core! =o)~










Going to do some tricore overclocking just for the hell of it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I will definitely give the tutorial a run through later on today

I had mainly been using GPU-z to detect the pcie speed so thanks for the CCC tip...twas the only reason i had GPU-z installed *uninstalling*










If you see that one or both GPUs aren't running up to PCI-e 2.0 x16, just try reseating them since I had that problem with my 4890. I moved it to the bottom 16x slot and it ended up reading as PCI-e 2.0 x2.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


If you see that one or both GPUs aren't running up to PCI-e 2.0 x16, just try reseating them since I had that problem with my 4890. I moved it to the bottom 16x slot and it ended up reading as PCI-e 2.0 x2.


I'll do that but this has happened with both the 4870 and 4890 so thats twice i have fitted cards into the slot...

I didn't even think of *this* being a possible cause









I may just pull my board out soon and give it a good cleaning...inspect the slot that keeps slowing down too









I still need to go with a driver reinstall and see if that will have an effect


----------



## randomkid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


64 bit required .048v more to make it prime95 stable @ the same frequency. These are air results btw










Also managed to find my weak core! =o)~










Going to do some tricore overclocking just for the hell of it.


Wow! This is significant. I hit the wall on my unlocked 720BE at 3.6Ghz @ 1.51v in Win7. At 3.7Ghz, I have to be on 1.56v and even then is only 2 hours prime95 stable. So If I go on 32bit, I might be able to reach 3.7Ghz stable way below 1.56v

Can't wait to try this...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Alright guys, i have tested my HDD raid 0 speed with NCQ and write cache enabled, with out NCQ and write enabled, and with out both NCQ and write cache.


----------



## Nightcrawla

I have the same exact setup, but with 4gb of g.skill ripjaw 1600 pc3 12800 ram. In the

bios it reads its running at 1333 and on cpu-z it says its running at 1066... Very weird.

My problem is any time I load up a memory intensive program like a Game (Dirt 2, GTA IV)

my screen shuts off and the computer power stays on except the LED Temp on the

board is off but all the other remaining blue lights are still on. I have to do a hard restart.

(flicking the switch on the psu). I ran OCCT... CPU, GPU, and PSU are good and in

working order. Next is ram and I cant test the ram atm because I don't have an extra

blank CD laying around. (Go Figure Right). I'm pretty confident its one of my memory

modules. Maybe the bios is not giving it enough juice?? How can I increase the speed up

to 1600 through the bios on an MSI 790fx-gd70. I'm a overclocking newbie so laugh now

but at least explain how I can do this I wanna try upping the speed b4 rma'ing it. Thx in

advance. P.S. My system wasn't overheating. Ran everest all the time while doing test

and trying to run a game, and even ran my Air Conditioner next to it without the side

panel. Kept my cpu @ 26c full load and gpu 45c @ full Load (9800GT)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
I have the same exact setup, but with 4gb of g.skill ripjaw 1600 pc3 12800 ram. In the

bios it reads its running at 1333 and on cpu-z it says its running at 1066... Very weird.

My problem is any time I load up a memory intensive program like a Game (Dirt 2, GTA IV)

my screen shuts off and the computer power stays on except the LED Temp on the

board is off but all the other remaining blue lights are still on. I have to do a hard restart.

(flicking the switch on the psu). I ran OCCT... CPU, GPU, and PSU are good and in

working order. Next is ram and I cant test the ram atm because I don't have an extra

blank CD laying around. (Go Figure Right). I'm pretty confident its one of my memory

modules. Maybe the bios is not giving it enough juice?? How can I increase the speed up

to 1600 through the bios on an MSI 790fx-gd70. I'm a overclocking newbie so laugh now

but at least explain how I can do this I wanna try upping the speed b4 rma'ing it. Thx in

advance. P.S. My system wasn't overheating. Ran everest all the time while doing test

and trying to run a game, and even ran my Air Conditioner next to it without the side

panel. Kept my cpu @ 26c full load and gpu 45c @ full Load (9800GT)

You need to set memory timings manualy in the bios,and set the ram divider to 1:4, and set ram voltage manualy as well,this will give you 1600mhz.









PS W7 has it's own built in memory diagnostics tool,run this to check your memory for errors.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
I have the same exact setup, but with 4gb of g.skill ripjaw 1600 pc3 12800 ram. In the

bios it reads its running at 1333 and on cpu-z it says its running at 1066... Very weird.

My problem is any time I load up a memory intensive program like a Game (Dirt 2, GTA IV)

my screen shuts off and the computer power stays on except the LED Temp on the

board is off but all the other remaining blue lights are still on. I have to do a hard restart.

(flicking the switch on the psu). I ran OCCT... CPU, GPU, and PSU are good and in

working order. Next is ram and I cant test the ram atm because I don't have an extra

blank CD laying around. (Go Figure Right). I'm pretty confident its one of my memory

modules. Maybe the bios is not giving it enough juice?? How can I increase the speed up

to 1600 through the bios on an MSI 790fx-gd70. I'm a overclocking newbie so laugh now

but at least explain how I can do this I wanna try upping the speed b4 rma'ing it. Thx in

advance. P.S. My system wasn't overheating. Ran everest all the time while doing test

and trying to run a game, and even ran my Air Conditioner next to it without the side

panel. Kept my cpu @ 26c full load and gpu 45c @ full Load (9800GT)

what voltage you giving your ram, NB and cpu?


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
You need to set memory timings manualy in the bios,and set the ram divider to 1:4, and set ram voltage manualy as well,this will give you 1600mhz.









PS W7 has it's own built in memory diagnostics tool,run this to check your memory for errors.

I will try to set them manullay in a bit, also I didnt know W7 had that







thx for the point out... I ran the test and it said there was no errors. I also dont know what timings I should set them at and at what volts. I am new to this and still learning...very slow but learning







. If you have a link to a tutorial plz leave it... I will love you forever n ever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
what voltage you giving your ram, NB and cpu?

Here is a ss of my cpu-z. Everything is at stock Settings. I appreciate the quick response from both of you guys. This forum is the best







I hope I won't have to RMA anything. I just built the systm and in love and don't want to go back to my AMD x2 5200+ CPU and crappy oem MOBO while I wait







.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
I will try to set them manullay in a bit, also I didnt know W7 had that







thx for the point out... I ran the test and it said there was no errors.

Here is a ss of my cpu-z. Everything is at stock Settings. I appreciate the quick response from both of you guys. This forum is the best







I hope I won't have to RMA anything. I just built the systm and in love and don't want to go back to my AMD x2 5200+ CPU and crappy oem MOBO while I wait







.










Thats what this forum is all about,helping each other out,so your welcome to any help we can give,









If you need any more help,just ask.









Little pointer:


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Thats what this forum is all about,helping each other out,so your welcome to any help we can give,









If you need any more help,just ask.










Do you have any suggested timings and volts? I have no idea what to do here, and will prolly get mobo juice all over my face if i set the timings wrong. Which I know I will


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Do you have any suggested timings and volts? I have no idea what to do here, and will prolly get mobo juice all over my face if i set the timings wrong. Which I know I will










LOL!!!!,I am sure i have posted about this before,but here you go,in the bios,go to"cell menu",enter,go down to "advanced dram configuration",enter,in the first option,hit enter,and change to "both",this will allow you to input timings manualy using the + & - keys,set the timings as stated on the sticks,ie 9-9-9-?-?.do this for both channels.

Then hit "esc",this will take you back to the cell menu,go down to dram voltage and set this the same way to the rated voltage,and remember to set the FSB/DRAM RATIO to 1:4.Hit F10,to save,your done.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

This may not be the correct place, but you know the new 890fx GD70 i swear it should be called 890fx GD80, is this correct it has 890nb and 850sb.

Also at the moment on the GD70 some of us can run mem dual channel 1600 1T (I can) with new chipset 890fx will i be able to run mem at dual channel 1833 1T as i read the spec it had no mention of the 1600 but it did mention the 1833oc, im not sure what he memory devider would be.

As i seriously thinking of upgrading as soon as it comes out, only thing i would change is the graphics card later, im not too bothered about hdd just yet sata3 i mean and i think my memory 8gb OCZ plat 2000Mhz rated should be able to hit 1833 1T since i can easily do 1600 1T.

What do you think ?


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


LOL!!!!,I am sure i have posted about this before,but here you go,in the bios,go to"cell menu",enter,go down to "advanced dram configuration",enter,in the first option,hit enter,and change to "both",this will allow you to input timings manualy using the + & - keys,set the timings as stated on the sticks,ie 9-9-9-?-?.do this for both channels.

Then hit "esc",this will take you back to the cell menu,go down to dram voltage and set this the same way to the rated voltage,and remember to set the FSB/DRAM RATIO to 1:4.Hit F10,to save,your done.










You prolly have and I appreciate you posting it again







. I know I know sometimes I wonder y some ppl just don't get it or GAWD y can't you just know this stuff so I don't have to help you. Anyways I ctrl-p'd your post







and will be back in a little.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


Guys,

This may not be the correct place, but you know the new 890fx GD70 i swear it should be called 890fx GD80, is this correct it has 890nb and 850sb.

Also at the moment on the GD70 some of us can run mem dual channel 1600 1T (I can) with new chipset 890fx will i be able to run mem at dual channel 1833 1T as i read the spec it had no mention of the 1600 but it did mention the 1833m, im not sure what he memory devider would be.

As i seriously thinking of upgrading as soon as it comes out, only thing i would change is the graphics card later, im not too bothered about hdd just yet sata3 i mean and i think my memory 8gb OCZ plat 2000Mhz rated should be able to hit 1833 1T since i can easily do 1600 1T.

What do you think ?


The GD70 bit has nothing to do with the chipset No,lol,as for ram,i run my 1600 rated ram @1824mhz already,on the 1:4 divider,but this is classed as overclocked,we will just have to wait and see how well the new 890fx GD70 compares,


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
You prolly have and I appreciate you posting it again







. I know I know sometimes I wonder y some ppl just don't get it or GAWD y can't you just know this stuff so I don't have to help you. Anyways I ctrl-p'd your post







and will be back in a little.

Dont worry,your more than welcome,if i can help i will,lol!!!









PS Just a thought,what "bios" revision are you using,???


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Dont worry,your more than welcome,if i can help i will,lol!!!









PS Just a thought,what "bios" revision are you using,???

im using version 1.6. I just set it to 1600 with your help







That was easy... wonder what I can fry next







Will this make it more stable and hopefully keep my comp from shutting off when trying to run a game?


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm on a crusade to stabilize 4200/2800 in 64bit on air... keep crashing about 15 mins into a prime run.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I'm on a crusade to stabilize 4200/2800 in 64bit on air... keep crashing about 15 mins into a prime run.

NC...

What's the date/batch code on your 955's? I can cherry pick a chip @ MicroCenter, and was thinking I might get one. But, I'd like to know what you have so I can try to match it if I can.

Marc


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I'm on a crusade to stabilize 4200/2800 in 64bit on air... keep crashing about 15 mins into a prime run.

Goodluck NC let me know how it goes. I have to buy a cooler b4 I overclock. Stock temps right now are at 45c Idle and 58c-61c on load... Isnt that a tad to high @ stock voltage?? Even with a stock HSF?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I'm on a crusade to stabilize 4200/2800 in 64bit on air... keep crashing about 15 mins into a prime run.

LOL!!!,is that still with the 955 c3 spec,i have one,but not even taken it out of the box yet,







,keep it up mate.


----------



## NCspecV81

eh I'd have to go look through some pictures. They both were the same 0945EPMW I think or something like that.

I may start tinkering with the cpu-nb volts some more. Load fluctuates between 1.552v and 1.56v


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
Goodluck NC let me know how it goes. I have to buy a cooler b4 I overclock. Stock temps right now are at 45c Idle and 58c-61c on load... Isnt that a tad to high @ stock voltage?? Even with a stock HSF?

Yes those temps are very high for non overclocked cpu,mind you,the supplied HSF should be ok for non oc,i would be inclined to remove it,replace TIM with some aftermarket stuff,ie MX-3,AS5,etc etc,but you would be better off getting an aftermarket HSF,to get better temps.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Ok so I changed my timings to 9,9,9,24,33 FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:4 but couldnt set the DRAM Voltage (greyed out) I ran a game, it was running fine till I shut it down. My CPU Temp shot up to 78c and then the BSOD appeared. This is what I got after I rebooted... Any IDEAS??










I'm starting to think I have bad ram.


----------



## moorhen2

New bios's coming thick and fast,2 today,as i said in my previous bios post,i have the changelogs for all 3 now:

A7577AMS.1A2 > A7577AMS.1A3

Fix W7 install fail if system build RAID and install MS-4256(USB3.0+Sata 6g).
Fix IDE Device detect order mistake if system build RAID and install MS-(USB3.0+SATA 6G).

A7577AMS.1A3 > A7577AMS.1A4

Update Raid OptionRom to v3.0.1540.59

A7577AMS 1A4 > A7577AMS 1A5

Change AGESA version from v3.5.4.0 to v3.6.9.0

Link to bios's:
http://www.ziddu.com/download/888377...S.1A3.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A4.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A5.rar.html

A7577AMS 1A5 > A7577AMS 1A6

Change AGESA version from v3.6.9.0 to v3.7.0.0

http://www.ziddu.com/download/925742...S.1A6.rar.html

A7577AMS 1A6 > A7577AMS 1A8

Changelog to follow asap.

http://www.ziddu.com/download/932989...S.1A8.rar.html

Beta bios A7577AMS 1.AA.= 1.10b10

http://www.ziddu.com/download/951584...S.1AA.rar.html

Newest beta bios A7577AMS 1.AA > A7577AMS 1B1

http://www.ziddu.com/download/947716...S.1B1.rar.html

WARNING (use beta bios's at your own risk)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
Ok so I changed my timings to 9,9,9,24,33 FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:4 but couldnt set the DRAM Voltage (greyed out) I ran a game, it was running fine till I shut it down. My CPU Temp shot up to 78c and then the BSOD appeared. This is what I got after I rebooted... Any IDEAS??










I'm starting to think I have bad ram.

Well something's not right there,i would try re-seating the HSF,do you have any other TIM you can use,what do you meen by "ram voltage greyed out",did you highlite it and the use + - keys,??


----------



## Nightcrawla

No I don't have any other TIM atm







. What I mean by the temp shot up was it was at 47c and then jumped in 2 seconds to 78c then blue screen'd. This was right when I stopped the game. I then got this Message:










I rebooted and got that box in the previous post.

DRAM Voltage greyed out... here is what I see:










I can't go into, nor can I set the value with the + - keys or pg down and up keys.


----------



## Nightcrawla

I just noticed... I installed drivers from the disc that came with the mobo and they are for xp and vista... You think this could be the problem since im running windows 7 and everytime I run a game the system crashes???. Is there any W7 x64 drivers for this mobo?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


I just noticed... I installed drivers from the disc that came with the mobo and they are for xp and vista... You think this could be the problem since im running windows 7 and everytime I run a game the system crashes???. Is there any W7 x64 drivers for this mobo?


Should be a link on the first post. 
Does your Nvidia card give you issues on this board?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


No I don't have any other TIM atm







. What I mean by the temp shot up was it was at 47c and then jumped in 2 seconds to 78c then blue screen'd. This was right when I stopped the game. I then got this Message:










I rebooted and got that box in the previous post.

DRAM Voltage greyed out... here is what I see:










I can't go into, nor can I set the value with the + - keys or pg down and up keys.


First things first,you need to disable "cool n quiet",and disable "spread spectrum",now you should never leave any settings on "auto",you should at least input the minimum value for each,this is the problem your having,after dasabling the two options i mentioned,you will be able to adjust voltages manualy.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


I just noticed... I installed drivers from the disc that came with the mobo and they are for xp and vista... You think this could be the problem since im running windows 7 and everytime I run a game the system crashes???. Is there any W7 x64 drivers for this mobo?


You dont need MOBO drivers for the board,W7 has them built in,after a fresh install of the OS,ie W7,if you go into "device manager",there will be no exclamation marks next to any device,the only drivers you will need to install would be NB filter driver and SB filter driver,and of course the drivers for your GPU.









If you download the latest chipset drivers from the MSI website for your mobo,run the installer,select custom,it will show drivers that are not allready installed,ie NB SB etc etc.


----------



## moorhen2

Nightcrawla,your bios should be something like this,but dont copy my settings,not for default as you are running,just to give you an idea:


----------



## Nightcrawla

I disabled what you told me. and its still greyed out... I can start and stop games now without crashing. Altho everytime I first load up a track or what not in a game... it freezes for a sec or two then comes back to normal then it doesnt do it again.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


I disabled what you told me. and its still greyed out... I can start and stop games now without crashing. Altho everytime I first load up a track or what not in a game... it freezes for a sec or two then comes back to normal then it doesnt do it again.


Are you using the + and - keys on the right hand numbers pad on the keyboard,all you should need to do is scroll down to the setting you want to change,then use the + - keys to adjust the voltages.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Are you using the + and - keys on the right hand numbers pad on the keyboard,all you should need to do is scroll down to the setting you want to change,then use the + - keys to adjust the voltages.











I had a faulty keyboard switched it out with another and I was able to switch the voltages... I set them all to minimum but id BS when it would start booting or it would just hang at starting windows. So i set them back to auto so I can message back here.
Here are my Ram timings. the rest are set on auto because I don't know what to put there.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Should be a link on the first post.
Does your Nvidia card give you issues on this board?

No it hasn't. I just built this system a week ago. Everything was running great on it until it decided to start crashing on me whenever i'd open up a game or even surf the web... This started two days ago.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
No it hasn't. I just built this system a week ago. Everything was running great on it until it decided to start crashing on me whenever i'd open up a game or even surf the web... This started two days ago.

Well at least you're getting somewhere. That's half the fun, learning the curve!


----------



## Nightcrawla

I got an idea... I have another hdd with w7 and xp installed on it... Imma boot that up and see if i still crash... Hopefully it was this w7 installation thats faulty and not any of the hardware.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


I got an idea... I have another hdd with w7 and xp installed on it... Imma boot that up and see if i still crash... Hopefully it was this w7 installation thats faulty and not any of the hardware.


Just a heads-up,only do that if the HDD was used with your GD70,if not it will cause all sorts of grief,??


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Just a heads-up,only do that if the HDD was used with your GD70,if not it will cause all sorts of grief,??










Yea It was the first one I used b4 I set up my 1TB with W7. Funny thing is, it runs great on xp and on this other W7 install... no hiccups or anything. Maybe all these problems was from a Windows Update??? You know Microsoft. They'll stop you to impress you... Literally.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Yea It was the first one I used b4 I set up my 1TB with W7. Funny thing is, it runs great on xp and on this other W7 install... no hiccups or anything. Maybe all these problems was from a Windows Update??? You know Microsoft. They'll stop you to impress you... Literally.


I take it your sorted now then,???


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I take it your sorted now then,???









Yea I'm just gonna do a fresh install of w7 without any updates... I thank you for the help and patients moorhen.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
Yea I'm just gonna do a fresh install of w7 without any updates... I thank you for the help and patients moorhen.

No problem my friend,only too glad to help,just remember,you dont need any drivers for the MOBO,and input all your settings manualy,like i said before,any problems just shout,


----------



## Rewindlabs

Well i went through your guide step by step and sadly nothings changed









Could this really be from that spill...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Well i went through your guide step by step and sadly nothings changed









Could this really be from that spill...


That sucks Rewind,well in my opinion it can only be the gpu's being different,like i mentioned before,the 4890 is a different revision chip to the 4870,thats the only thing i can think off.

I cant see it being the spillage,if that was the case,i dont think the PCI-E slot would work at all,thats my opinion anyway,


----------



## Nightcrawla

Moorhen2 Turns out it was my audio drivers for the board doing the crashing... I

uninstalled it and now everything runs like a charm... Also I was cleaning my Case out an

hour ago and had my PSU sitting on my floor. I wasn't paying attention and my dog pee'd

on it







.. I know I know LOL LOL







, but now it doesn't work and I had to go back to a

less powerful PSU. A raidmax 500w PSU. It seems like all my case fans and cpu fan is

running slower. Do you guys think my 500w PSU doesn't have enough juice to run This

Beast? I have no instability yet and everything works fine. My idle temp tho is a little

higher @ 50c with everything at stock settings, but with stock HS/F. I just ordered a

Zalman CNP9900 so hopefully that helps.


----------



## magna224

Has anyone ever used the Max FSB option? Does it really work?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Nightcrawla,your bios should be something like this,but dont copy my settings,not for default as you are running,just to give you an idea:









OK! so I got a couple of question now









First of all:
Your *DDR Vref voltage*. I know this is half of a size of DRAM voltage but why did you set it manualy?

Your *CPU PLL* Voltage = I still don't know what does this voltage do? and why you set it to 2.16 V ?

I have tried recently to push up a little bit my RAM and these are the results (I know they are not very good but - it's stable configuration)









That's the fastest (stable) RAM configuration... I just need more volts ... and I am already running my RAM at 1.90 V ...









So, thinking about stabilize my RAM I made sth like this - (just don't laugh







it's a beta version


















and installed in my computer:









I will have to change it tomorrow because I didn't find this solution to make my RAM more cool.... So, I will inverse the airflow direction from pull to push and hopefully I will have some better results. I have measured a temperatures and it's around 30*C and in Prime95 under full load it goes up to 36-37







I have measured it only at a surface so a real temp must be a couple of degrees higher.

and... sorry for the offtopic but is this









(in Windows 7 x64 ) means that I have *Native Command Queuing* on? It does say the disk supports it ... I know but how can I check if it is enabled?


----------



## Dylan33p

Well guys I've been following this thread for weeks cus I've been set on getting this board and a 965 BE.

But the 965 prices have jumped up and I can make an i5 750 system for about $15 dollars less, I know thats not that much money but I'm wondering if the i5 750 rig would be better?

Would any of you go with an i5 750 instead of your phenom 965 systems for a little less/same amount of money?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


That sucks Rewind,well in my opinion it can only be the gpu's being different,like i mentioned before,the 4890 is a different revision chip to the 4870,thats the only thing i can think off.

I cant see it being the spillage,if that was the case,i dont think the PCI-E slot would work at all,thats my opinion anyway,










I am pretty positive the 4890 isn't whats limiting the bus speed as i haven't read of that happening on any of the setups i have reviewed (4890+48xx) and yes i know the idea of the soda only slowing down my slot is far fetched but what else is there...

At the moment i have a little to null bottleneck with the 4870 running in x8 and the last trick up my sleeve is a full reformat and i certainly need a refresh on my current OS

I'll do a format within this month and see if that fixs the issue...trust me i followed your driver install to the tee and even before that i tried my own method using driver sweeper which should have worked...

If anything i am sure i can get MSI to RMA it if i have to









I'm hoping its the OS and when you look at the chances (OS/Slot) there in favor of it being the OS


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


Well guys I've been following this thread for weeks cus I've been set on getting this board and a 965 BE.

But the 965 prices have jumped up and I can make an i5 750 system for about $15 dollars less, I know thats not that much money but I'm wondering if the i5 750 rig would be better?

Would any of you go with an i5 750 instead of your phenom 965 systems for a little less/same amount of money?



I tihnk that you may see some Bias opinions here! That's just the bitter truth... I've always liked AMD. I'm not sure if it's because that's what I've always had or it's a type of "Root for the underdog" type of thing. Although I don't think that they're the underdog... I think that they both have their strong points. 
It's al really what you want... I think that either way, you'll be happy with what you get. You just have to do your research and really think about what you want out of the system and discover which system will be best for you.

JMO Though!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I tihnk that you may see some Bias opinions here! That's just the bitter truth... I've always liked AMD. I'm not sure if it's because that's what I've always had or it's a type of "Root for the underdog" type of thing. Although I don't think that they're the underdog... I think that they both have their strong points. 
It's al really what you want... I think that either way, you'll be happy with what you get. You just have to do your research and really think about what you want out of the system and discover which system will be best for you.

JMO Though!










I wish i could comment but at this point i have put zero research into the "I line" (Aside from the I7)

And believe it or not i can offer an unbiased opinion...sometimes


----------



## Dylan33p

ya, im sure which ever way I go i'll be happy.

I'm new to overclocking so the 965 might be the way to go with the unlocked multiplier.
Not to mention I really want this mobo.

And im reading that i wont need to upgrade it if I want to upgrade to thuban at some point. And the intel 1156 socket may be a dead end socket.

hmmm we'll see, waiting on my tax return anyway for now (what the hell NYS).


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


And im reading that i wont need to upgrade it if I want to upgrade to thuban at some point. And the intel 1156 socket may be a dead end socket.


That is something you should seriously consider right there

Intel has a lot of sockets on the market right now and IMHO like you just said you can't be sure whats going to happen on 1156 or how long that socket might be around or what Intel will do next...

With AMD's single AM3 line you know its one line and will be here to stay for quite awhile quite and yes the GD70 will support Thuban so you know you will have options down the road including the monsterous Thuban








Surprisingly this post was not filled with bias AMD remarks...something must be wrong with me









*My NB just hit 71C FFS...running Prime95 and i have my GPU's stress testing in Afterburner

Mastiff you have any recommendations on getting my NB temps down?

I'm about to aim a spotcool on my NB...in fact il go find a way to mount it*

Edit: Keep in mind i am running my rig with the side panel off and on the other side of a wall in my closet so i can barely hear any of the fans...i set an Antec spotcool on my NB and put a scythe kaze set ontop of my PSU so the top part of the fan blows air over the rear of the back of the 4870 onto my NB and into my 4890 and the bottom half of the kaze blows air into my PSU and 4870

Temps are dropping like crazy


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


*That is something you should seriously consider right there*
Intel has a lot of sockets on the market right now and IMHO like you just said you can't be sure whats going to happen on 1156 or how long that socket might be around or what Intel will do next...

With AMD's single AM3 line you know its one line and will be here to stay for quite awhile quite and yes the GD70 will support Thuban so you know you will have options down the road including the monsterous Thuban








Surprisingly this post was not filled with bias AMD remarks...something must be wrong with me









*My NB just hit 71C FFS...running Prime95 and i have my GPU's stress testing in Afterburner

LOL- I haven't heard that phrase in a long time! Thanks for the Laugh Rewind!

Mastiff you have any recommendations on getting my NB temps down?

I'm about to aim a spotcool on my NB...in fact il go find a way to mount it*


 Did you pop the VRM/ NB/ SB Heat sink off anf replace the TIM? Itactually kind of easy and if you're going to be pulling that SHtuff apart anyhow to check the PCIe sockets again, possibly, then I would definitely do it. Just take care to make sure that you don't tweak the HS and Pipes any. It won't sit on there correctly unless you striaghten it.

I used a HARD mounted mirror. One that doesn't flex at all. Place the whole heat sink against the mirror virtically, placing most of the preasure on the VRM/ NB chipset section of the heatsink, being that it's the heaviest. Then look to see if Both of the SB Screw holes are sitting about .5 of a MM away fromt he mirror surface. THAT is wat you want. That way you know that each of the Chips heat sinks will be perfectly sitting against the Chip surfaces.

Note though... Make sure that the SB and NB. VRM heat sinks are perfectly parralell. If not you will get and uneven contact between the chips and heat sinks.... I used AS5. Then TX-3, Now back to AS5.... TX-3 didn't seem to do the job as well s they predicted....

Other than that, I use the Fan off of the stock PhenomII HS and mount it with a couple of screws over the NB HS.... Unless you want to water cool it!







That's really all that you can do!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Did you pop the VRM/ NB/ SB Heat sink off anf replace the TIM? Itactually kind of easy and if you're going to be pulling that SHtuff apart anyhow to check the PCIe sockets again, possibly, then I would definitely do it. Just take care to make sure that you don't tweak the HS and Pipes any. It won't sit on there correctly unless you striaghten it.

I used a HARD mounted mirror. One that doesn't flex at all. Place the whole heat sink against the mirror virtically, placing most of the preasure on the VRM/ NB chipset section of the heatsink, being that it's the heaviest. Then look to see if Both of the SB Screw holes are sitting about .5 of a MM away fromt he mirror surface. THAT is wat you want. That way you know that each of the Chips heat sinks will be perfectly sitting against the Chip surfaces.

Note though... Make sure that the SB and NB. VRM heat sinks are perfectly parralell. If not you will til get and uneven contact between the chips and heat sinks.... I used AS5. Then TX-3, Now back to AS5.... TX-3 didn't seem to do the job as well s they predicted....

Other than that, I use the Fan off of the stock PhenomII HS and mount it with a couple of screws over the NB HS.... Unless you want to water cool it!







That's really all that you can do!


LOL i was already conjuring up a witty way to explain its meaning had anyone questioned me on what it could possibly mean









I actually did replace the NB with fresh TIM around the time i had the soda spill so it should be fine and i have had excellent temps before now...i didn't expect this much heat dump from the 4890/4870 combo but damn its ridiculous

The NB temp increase looks to mainly be caused by the added heat dumping from my 4870 as its right below the NB and the rear of my 4870 can and will burn you

I just checked and the NB is now sitting around 61C-63C after adding the fans...i have kept the stress testing going so the NB's not even had time to cool down

Everything looks to be under control at this point


----------



## iCeMaN57

I have a MSI 790FX-GD70 with my 965 when I put it together, I could only get it to post when the memory is running in single channel. I haven't messed with any of the BIOS settings and I have CORSAIR DOMINATOR memory installed. I tried some OCZ DDR3 memory from another rig and had the same issue. I'm thinking a bad board or CPU. Thoughts? Oh, here is a link on the memory.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145265


----------



## Mastiffman

Single Channel? Do you only have one stick in? The Board doesn't run in single channel otherwise...

For 1600mhz Try

In Cell Menu
Dram Strap @ 1:4
In Dram Advanced Config
DCT mode set to Both
Set Both Channels to 8-8-8-24-32-1T
Advanced Drive Strengths set to Both
Bank Interleaving to Disable and everything else @ Auto
In Voltages Section
CPU-NB @ 1.25-1.30v
CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.23-1.25v
Dram Voltage to 1.70-1.75
NB Chipset Voltage to 1.20v
HT Link Voltage to 1.25v
Spread Spectrum to Disabled.

This should give you a good base to start from. It may need some extra tweaking though. So be prepared! It may not.. Hope fully not!


----------



## NCspecV81

help needed fellers...

http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...ml#post8721346


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Single Channel? Do you only have one stick in? The Board doesn't run in single channel otherwise...

For 1600mhz Try

In Cell Menu
Dram Strap @ 1:4
In Dram Advanced Config
DCT mode set to Both
Set Both Channels to 8-8-8-24-32-1T
Advanced Drive Strengths set to Both
Bank Interleaving to Disable and everything else @ Auto
In Voltages Section
CPU-NB @ 1.25-1.30v
CPU DDR-PHY @ 1.23-1.25v
Dram Voltage to 1.70-1.75
NB Chipset Voltage to 1.20v
HT Link Voltage to 1.25v
Spread Spectrum to Disabled.

This should give you a good base to start from. It may need some extra tweaking though. So be prepared! It may not.. Hope fully not!

Thanks for the response! I have 2 sticks 2x2GB. I'm hoping these pics help...I can do more.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
help needed fellers...

http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...ml#post8721346

You are just set out burn my motorcycle fund right up aren't you


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


You are just set out burn my motorcycle fund right up aren't you










haha I bet this 955 could do 4.3ghz stable on water. =o)~


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


I am pretty positive the 4890 isn't whats limiting the bus speed as i haven't read of that happening on any of the setups i have reviewed (4890+48xx) and yes i know the idea of the soda only slowing down my slot is far fetched but what else is there...

At the moment i have a little to null bottleneck with the 4870 running in x8 and the last trick up my sleeve is a full reformat and i certainly need a refresh on my current OS

I'll do a format within this month and see if that fixs the issue...trust me i followed your driver install to the tee and even before that i tried my own method using driver sweeper which should have worked...

If anything i am sure i can get MSI to RMA it if i have to









I'm hoping its the OS and when you look at the chances (OS/Slot) there in favor of it being the OS


Have you tried the 4870 in slots 1 and 3,as a single card setup,if so,what speed was the card running at,x16/x8,then do the same for the 4890,trying it in both slots,this will let you know if it's the slot or the cards.

Slots 1 & 3 should run at 16x.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Moorhen2 Turns out it was my audio drivers for the board doing the crashing... I

uninstalled it and now everything runs like a charm... Also I was cleaning my Case out an

hour ago and had my PSU sitting on my floor. I wasn't paying attention and my dog pee'd

on it







.. I know I know LOL LOL







, but now it doesn't work and I had to go back to a

less powerful PSU. A raidmax 500w PSU. It seems like all my case fans and cpu fan is

running slower. Do you guys think my 500w PSU doesn't have enough juice to run This

Beast? I have no instability yet and everything works fine. My idle temp tho is a little

higher @ 50c with everything at stock settings, but with stock HS/F. I just ordered a

Zalman CNP9900 so hopefully that helps.


Glad to see your all sorted now,well apart from the misshap with your dog,lol!!,audio driver,these things are easily overlooked,it's all part of the game,trial and error,good luck.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


New bios's coming thick and fast,2 today,as i said in my previous bios post,i have the changelogs for all 3 now:

A7577AMS.1A2 > A7577AMS.1A3

Fix W7 install fail if system build RAID and install MS-4256(USB3.0+Sata 6g).
Fix IDE Device detect order mistake if system build RAID and install MS-(USB3.0+SATA 6G).

A7577AMS.1A3 > A7577AMS.1A4

Update Raid OptionRom to v3.0.1540.59

A7577AMS 1A4 > A7577AMS 1A5

Change AGESA version from v3.5.4.0 to v3.6.9.0

Link to bios's:
http://www.ziddu.com/download/888377...S.1A3.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A4.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A5.rar.html

WARNING (use beta bios's at your own risk)


Ooh nice work! tho not my birthday but i wont' say no! i just installed the 1.10b5 update and i did notice with the RAID controller loaded a lot faster, it didnt take forever to search for a raid array like it always has. boots almost straight away.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


Ooh nice work! tho not my birthday but i wont' say no! i just installed the 1.10b5 update and i did notice with the RAID controller loaded a lot faster, it didnt take forever to search for a raid array like it always has. boots almost straight away.


No problem,another tip,if your not using E-SATA,disable this in the bios,this will speed up boot times as well.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


I have a MSI 790FX-GD70 with my 965 when I put it together, I could only get it to post when the memory is running in single channel. I haven't messed with any of the BIOS settings and I have CORSAIR DOMINATOR memory installed. I tried some OCZ DDR3 memory from another rig and had the same issue. I'm thinking a bad board or CPU. Thoughts? Oh, here is a link on the memory.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145265



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


Thanks for the response! I have 2 sticks 2x2GB. I'm hoping these pics help...I can do more. 


































Any help guys?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


Any help guys?










try updating the bios to the offical 1.9, or try the pretty good 1.10b2 or one of the links posted about 1 to 2 pages ago for the 1.10b5 update...seems to be good so far







i know previous bios versions solved some memory compatibility.

Originally Posted by moorhen2 
New bios's coming thick and fast,2 today,as i said in my previous bios post,i have the changelogs for all 3 now:

A7577AMS.1A2 > A7577AMS.1A3

Fix W7 install fail if system build RAID and install MS-4256(USB3.0+Sata 6g).
Fix IDE Device detect order mistake if system build RAID and install MS-(USB3.0+SATA 6G).

A7577AMS.1A3 > A7577AMS.1A4

Update Raid OptionRom to v3.0.1540.59

A7577AMS 1A4 > A7577AMS 1A5

Change AGESA version from v3.5.4.0 to v3.6.9.0

Link to bios's:
http://www.ziddu.com/download/888377...S.1A3.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A4.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A5.rar.html

WARNING (use beta bios's at your own risk)


----------



## iCeMaN57

Thanks! It's been a while since I have used this rig so I'll do that. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## fruitflavor

guys i'm trying to raise my voltage for cpu in bios but it's grayed out. could you tell me how to manually adjust it? and which one should i be raising?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fruitflavor*


guys i'm trying to raise my voltage for cpu in bios but it's grayed out. could you tell me how to manually adjust it? and which one should i be raising?


You need to use the + & - keys to set voltages,you need to consentrate on cpu voltage/cpu-nb voltage to start with,hope this helps.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fruitflavor*


guys i'm trying to raise my voltage for cpu in bios but it's grayed out. could you tell me how to manually adjust it? and which one should i be raising?


 lmao Poor moorhen had to deal with me on that issue as well lol...<--- bad keyboard man yesterday just wasnt my day... Crashing Comp ... Hot cpu on stock settings. Dog pee'd on PSU, bad keyboard + - keys werent working... thought my bios what messed up, Moorhen with his patience... What a GUY... Not only Did he finally help me to change voltages but Increased my ram to 1600mhz where its supposed to be at so it all wasnt so bad plus... I got left with an excuse to order a new PSU and CPU Cooler







Hats off to this forum and ofcourse Mr. Moorhen.


----------



## Rian

Getting this board tomorrow, Very very exited, already got my OCZ ram:










































































So any tips on what to do first? Things to note and things to tweak in bios ect? Thanks guyys


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Getting this board tomorrow, Very very exited, already got my OCZ ram:










































































So any tips on what to do first? Things to note and things to tweak in bios ect? Thanks guyys


Nice ram,when you have your board and your ready to go,give us a shout on here,and we will endevour to assist you with your new toy,lol.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Guys.. Is there a short and easy guide on how to change memory timings and what to enable? I can't seem to get my DDR3 2000 to run..


----------



## DrBrownfinger

what should i set my sb voltage to?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
what should i set my sb voltage to?

Between 1.24v-1.26v should be fine.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus* 
Guys.. Is there a short and easy guide on how to change memory timings and what to enable? I can't seem to get my DDR3 2000 to run..

You most likely have to run them @1600 due to the weak IMC on the CPU...You won't get them @2000 might get around 1700-1800 with an OC if that... Check a couple pages back there should be some pics showing the BIOS with the timings that need to be changed...

GL


----------



## psychrage

Just showing off my GD70.

The Heatkiller 3.0 is AMAZING.
The 2 80mm fans on the nb don't do anything compared to a single 80mm fan.









For some reason my board HATES cold booting though.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey guys, my replacement GD 70 is a v1.1, and my old one was 1.0, what are the differences? I'm JUST about to research it myself, LOL. What are YOUR thoughts tho? And nice loop 'psychrage', VERY familiar to mine as of now.

Offtopic: Also wanted to let everyone know I finally got my waterblock from US2 and its AMAZING! Haven't seen it? build log link in sig...

EDIT: Well, I couldnt find anything on the version differences, and I can't find the newest beta bios thats good, ugh... bad night for searching.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psychrage* 
Just showing off my GD70.

The Heatkiller 3.0 is AMAZING.
The 2 80mm fans on the nb don't do anything compared to a single 80mm fan.









For some reason my board HATES cold booting though.

Yeah I've heard that's a BAMF of WB!

Hey, A Fellow WATERBOY!!!!!!







"Waaaater's great! It's Really Really Great!"









I have a Swiftech Apogee GT. It's not bad considering my Pump's ONLY moving 105gal/hrs! Upgrading as soon as the TAXED GREEN BACKS Return to the Account! MWHAAA HA HA HA HAAAA! [Big Belly Laugh]

I'd like to order some Colored Tubing as well!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Hey guys, my replacement GD 70 is a v1.1, and my old one was 1.0, what are the differences? I'm JUST about to research it myself, LOL. What are YOUR thoughts tho? And nice loop 'psychrage', VERY familiar to mine as of now.

Offtopic: Also wanted to let everyone know I finally got my waterblock from US2 and its AMAZING! Haven't seen it? build log link in sig...

EDIT: Well, I couldnt find anything on the version differences, and I can't find the newest beta bios thats good, ugh... bad night for searching.

IIRC some were experiening the Ability to Boot Above x13 Multi on the CPU-NB... You could call MSI and ask too I believe. I would hope that they knew the differnce!


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Getting this board tomorrow, Very very exited, already got my OCZ ram:










































































So any tips on what to do first? Things to note and things to tweak in bios ect? Thanks guyys

Pure awesomeness!!!







I wish I had bought these instead of the ones I got now!!!

Just from curiousity ... how much have you paid for this "pleasure" ?


----------



## Mastiffman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227496


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Hey guys, my replacement GD 70 is a v1.1, and my old one was 1.0, what are the differences? I'm JUST about to research it myself, LOL. What are YOUR thoughts tho? And nice loop 'psychrage', VERY familiar to mine as of now.

Offtopic: Also wanted to let everyone know I finally got my waterblock from US2 and its AMAZING! Haven't seen it? build log link in sig...

EDIT: Well, I couldnt find anything on the version differences, and I can't find the newest beta bios thats good, ugh... bad night for searching.


I posted all the latest beta's the other day,you can find them in my last post at the bottom of page 547,hope this helps.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Pure awesomeness!!!







I wish I had bought these instead of the ones I got now!!!

Just from curiousity ... how much have you paid for this "pleasure" ?

















Well, since my parents refused to buy me anotherboard after my other one, well, died, I payed for a GD70 and my girlfriend actually bought these for me, uber happs


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I posted all the latest beta's the other day,you can find them in my last post at the bottom of page 547,hope this helps.










Thread owner needs to link to that in first page. Thats pretty nice. Thanks bro.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*











IIRC some were experiening the Ability to Boot Above x13 Multi on the CPU-NB... You could call MSI and ask too I believe. I would hope that they knew the differnce!










Great rig! Holy crap its long!

experiencing "Inability" to boot at 13x nb multi? I booted 2800 (x14) on my first try with newest beta bios.

I think I will e-mail MSI on version differences. IF no one else has, I will pos response, maybe for front page posting as well.


----------



## Rian

Hey people got my board today, happy times







. Bios is confusing compared to my asus though anyways what im asking is how do i flash the bios? Im on 1.5 atm -.- and need to upgrade since i cans ee so many new features have been added. I used to do it quite easily on my m3n-ht through the bios itself but i havent a clue where to start here. Any one wanan give me step by step instructions? +Rep for help, Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

I got a question folks. Last night I started to load CODWAW and my computer shut off. Pushing the power button only lights everything up for a fraction of a second then trips my PSU. I tried a different PSU and same problem. Is my board dead? Whadda ya think?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Hey people got my board today, happy times







. Bios is confusing compared to my asus though anyways what im asking is how do i flash the bios? Im on 1.5 atm -.- and need to upgrade since i cans ee so many new features have been added. I used to do it quite easily on my m3n-ht through the bios itself but i havent a clue where to start here. Any one wanan give me step by step instructions? +Rep for help, Thanks!


Get a usb thumb drive...format it to fat32, then copy the latest bios on there. restart and go into bios and then into bios update, choose the usb flash drive and then choose the file...then say i want to flash and ure done.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Thread owner needs to link to that in first page. Thats pretty nice. Thanks bro.

Great rig! Holy crap its long!

experiencing "Inability" to boot at 13x nb multi? I booted 2800 (x14) on my first try with newest beta bios.

I think I will e-mail MSI on version differences. IF no one else has, I will pos response, maybe for front page posting as well.

It's just over 25" long (25 3/8th's") But it's only about 19 7/8th's" High and 8 3/8th's " wide. That's the reason that it Looks so long. It is but it's exadorated by the height. But it's setup Very Nicely! Just having the Board Sideways with the wires coming out of the top BUT Covered By a Stylish, Toolless, Removable Top Grill, makes the interrior nice to work with. Especailly with the GFX Cards sitting verticle. It doesn't max out as high so far....

As far as the CPU-NB Multi, not cold booting above x13 for revision 1.0 boards, I'm not sure exactly what it is in the BIOS. It is the BIOS, mostly being that there is at least 1 BIOS version that allows Cold booting with the CPU-NB @ x14. It's BIOS 1.51b. But IIRC, the REvision 1.1 board doesn't have an issue with colb booting with the x14 multi... So It's yet to be seen what will come of it, completely...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I got a question folks. Last night I started to load CODWAW and my computer shut off. Pushing the power button only lights everything up for a fraction of a second then trips my PSU. I tried a different PSU and same problem. Is my board dead? Whadda ya think?

I had that issue with an Asus 939 A8N32Sli-Deluxe and it was the board. Was the other PSU that you tried, that produced the same symptoms, lower in watts or Rail Amps?


----------



## psychrage

My board hates cold booting with every bios i've tried(not that many, just 1.5(stock), 1.9, 1.10b1, 1.10b3, and 1.10b5). And its a 1.1 Revision board.

It just halts and the LCD poster says "2A" or "2C" and it'll reboot, and reboot. I have to actually turn it off, wait a few minutes, try again, and it'll finally turn on.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Get a usb thumb drive...format it to fat32, then copy the latest bios on there. restart and go into bios and then into bios update, choose the usb flash drive and then choose the file...then say i want to flash and ure done.


Thanks, but looking around the msi forums people were saying to stay away from m flash so i used "MSIHQ USB Bootable Tool and BIOS Helper" instead.


----------



## NCspecV81

I have a spare 1.1v if someone wants to nab it from me to test uot =o)~


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I had that issue with an Asus 939 A8N32Sli-Deluxe and it was the board. Was the other PSU that you tried, that produced the same symptoms, lower in watts or Rail Amps?


Lower in watts by 50, 600 vs 550, and almost identical rail watts


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psychrage* 
My board hates cold booting with every bios i've tried(not that many, just 1.5(stock), 1.9, 1.10b1, 1.10b3, and 1.10b5). And its a 1.1 Revision board.

It just halts and the LCD poster says "2A" or "2C" and it'll reboot, and reboot. I have to actually turn it off, wait a few minutes, try again, and it'll finally turn on.

But when you let it sit, with the CPU-NB Multi still at x14, it will boot from being shut off?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Thanks, but looking around the msi forums people were saying to stay away from m flash so i used "MSIHQ USB Bootable Tool and BIOS Helper" instead.

I've used the M-Flash Plenty of times... I use M-Flash everytime in the BIOS. I only used Booting to the USB Device and typed the CMD a few times. Fine there as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Lower in watts by 50, 600 vs 550, and almost identical rail watts

Well Maybe it's PSU then... 600w is bad and 550w is just short of being enough... IDK, just brain storming here with ya!?


----------



## Rian

Anoyone watercooled this board? If so what block(s) have you used? Cant seem to find anything for the life of me. And if anyone can give me ideas on what decent voltage & multi to put on the nb, sb and ht link would be appreciated


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Anoyone watercooled this board? If so what block(s) have you used? Cant seem to find anything for the life of me. And if anyone can give me ideas on what decent voltage & multi to put on the nb, sb and ht link would be appreciated










I dunno, I haven't personally watercooled it but I think someone has on the forums already. I'm new to overclocking and am confused as what to do yet







so I can't help you in that department either. I'm just so useful right? lol. I just got the Zalman CNPS9900 last night and it keeps my thing cool...I was wondering if you guys can help me as well?? I seen you can bump the clock to 3.8ghz just by putting the multi from x17 to x18 without any voltage changes or anything else whatsoever?? Is this true and hoe effective is it?.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

my led reads C8. anyone know what it means? no problems just doesn't show temp anymore. speedfan reads -128c on temp1 and everest only shows the individual core temps, what is going on here?


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


my led reads C8. anyone know what it means? no problems just doesn't show temp anymore. speedfan reads -128c on temp1 and everest only shows the individual core temps, what is going on here?


Im willing to take a guess and say you main mobo sensor went bad???.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
my led reads C8. anyone know what it means? no problems just doesn't show temp anymore. speedfan reads -128c on temp1 and everest only shows the individual core temps, what is going on here?

I had that happen once. All I did was reboot and it went away, not sure what was going on.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227496

If I have bought these memory sticks here, in Poland, I'd have to pay 80 dollars more without the cost of shipment :? :/








Maybe I'll become another happy customer of newegg.com ?







I'll have to make some calculations about how much I will have to pay for shipment to Poland.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

all better now. i used default settings and then went back to oc settings and rebooted at least 6 times. just started working again. strange...


----------



## Hey Zeus

Getting a bad cmos checksum on some bootups. Any idea's?


----------



## ydna666

Hi,

Will this board work with a Phenom 955 straight out the box? ...is a Bios update required?

P.S.> Just about to order one

Thanks


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


Hi,

Will this board work with a Phenom 955 straight out the box? ...is a Bios update required?

P.S.> Just about to order one

Thanks


yes it will.......it comes with 1.7 bios......mine booted right up with a 965 C3


----------



## ydna666

Thanks that's great news!! As I was having a scan through this thread; am I right in assuming the 1.7 Bios is the most stable for overclocking?

Thanks


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Thanks that's great news!! As I was having a scan through this thread; am I right in assuming the 1.7 Bios is the most stable for overclocking?

Thanks

some of the beta's are good too. i think 1.9 is the latest official bios.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Well, since my parents refused to buy me anotherboard after my other one, well, died, I payed for a GD70 and my girlfriend actually bought these for me, uber happs

















Wow!







I wish I had a girlfriend like yours :> She seems to be a "perfect woman"







- buying computer parts for a boyfriend ... man! I would have never, ever suspected mine girlfriend has done anything like that for me







Oh! Lucky man!


----------



## ydna666

Just ordered my brand new MSI 790FX-GD70









Can't wait!!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

=o\\ I had a new one for sale! =o(


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


=o\\ I had a new one for sale! =o(


how much u selling urs


----------



## NCspecV81

118 shipped.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


yes it will.......it comes with 1.7 bios......mine booted right up with a 965 C3










Not true, mine came with 1.5


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Anoyone watercooled this board? If so what block(s) have you used? Cant seem to find anything for the life of me. And if anyone can give me ideas on what decent voltage & multi to put on the nb, sb and ht link would be appreciated









Check this short thread. In the end (no, somehow, not the end yet...) I used the Koolance chipset block on the SB and it works better than the Alphacool in terms of placement and flexibility (with the rotating angled ports).


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Not true, mine came with 1.5










Was this recently though? Mine came in with 1.4, but that was back in August. I'm sure most of the boards shipped now will probably have a BIOS version from the last 1-4 months, depending on how often their stock is replaced.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mangoSeed* 
Check this short thread. In the end (no, somehow, not the end yet...) I used the Koolance chipset block on the SB and it works better than the Alphacool in terms of placement and flexibility (with the rotating angled ports).

Mango,

What was the reason that you went Only withe Koolance VRM Block, instead of using all three Blocks from Koolance? Do you have any installed and Running pics of your setup?


----------



## JediJosh

I NEED HELP!!! Computer is very unstable and crashes ever hour to 1 once a day. It would be a random BSOD. All of my stuff is brand new and I can't keep it running. I don't care about over clocking it right now... I just need to set it up to be stable. I am somewhat of a noob when it comes to voltage setups and I have been working a bit with AOD.

My current setup:

MSI 790FX-GD70 (BIOS 1.90)
OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK 2 x 2GB (RAM)
hec XPOWER780 780W
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
Thermaltake R1 CPU Fan
POWERCOLOR PCS AX5750 1GBD5-PDHG Radeon HD 5750
Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB
DVD Optical Drive
Antec Three Hundred with all fan spots filled 12mm fans
Windows 7 Pro 64-bit

A detailed walk through on how to set up the BIOS on this Motherboard would be fantastic!
P.S. I was successfully able to unlock the 4th core and it's instability is the same with the 3 cores enabled vs the 4th core enabled.


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Mango,

What was the reason that you went Only withe Koolance VRM Block, instead of using all three Blocks from Koolance? Do you have any installed and Running pics of your setup?

Initially, cash. With shipping everything was coming up to near 1000, and that's nearly 7000 in my currency. So I initially went with the Alphacool chipset block and the Koolance VRM block. But, the Alphacool did not work so well on the SB and was blocking the second 4870X2 (which I may have damaged in any case and had to take it out eventually) so I went for the Koolance CHC-125 on the SB. The Alphacool on the NB fit just fine so I left it for now. Eventually I may switch it for another Koolance, but with the two hosed XSPC Dual Bay Dual Pump resevoirs I'm all tapped out for cash.

Right now I've got the third XSPC res installed (XSPC support shipped out a replacement really quick) and crossing my fingers it doesn't fall apart on me.

Once I'm satisifed that everything is okay for a spell I'll post pictures...not very "blingy" though, I'm afraid.

For now, this is what the innards looked like before I pulled the second 4870X2 (which I hope I haven't hosed).









I went with all black...cause I like black







...so you may only just make out the blocks (especially under all the tubing). I guess that's one of the reasons I went with the Alphacools as well. I'm not that into shiny.


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
I NEED HELP!!! Computer is very unstable and crashes ever hour to 1 once a day. It would be a random BSOD. All of my stuff is brand new and I can't keep it running. I don't care about over clocking it right now... I just need to set it up to be stable. I am somewhat of a noob when it comes to voltage setups and I have been working a bit with AOD.

My current setup:

MSI 790FX-GD70 (BIOS 1.90)
OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK 2 x 2GB (RAM)
hec XPOWER780 780W
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
Thermaltake R1 CPU Fan
POWERCOLOR PCS AX5750 1GBD5-PDHG Radeon HD 5750
Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB
DVD Optical Drive
Antec Three Hundred with all fan spots filled 12mm fans
Windows 7 Pro 64-bit

A detailed walk through on how to set up the BIOS on this Motherboard would be fantastic!
P.S. I was successfully able to unlock the 4th core and it's instability is the same with the 3 cores enabled vs the 4th core enabled.

Jedi, I think we'll need a bit more info than what you've given. For instance, if you're getting BSODs, what exactly are the errors being reported?

BSODs on new gear are usually the result of driver issues and shouldn't occur if everything was installed correctly. Rarely, you may have been cursed with bad gear...rarely.

Might I suggest setting all your BIOS settings to default (and AUTO where relevant), turning off the fourth core, and isolating the BSOD error? Reduce the number of variables you're dealing with in order to zero in on the culprit.

My initial feeling is a bad driver...anyone?


----------



## JediJosh

Thank you for the quick response... I have updated the drivers to the very latest and verified with Driver Genius Pro. The BIOS settings at default are very unstable and I'm lucky if the computer will run for 15 min. In order for the computer to run for an hour I had to increase the NB voltage a tiny bit. I have turned off the forth core, and here is a print out of the latest (of many) Critical BSOD.

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 3/14/2010 7:57:59 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Intoxicator
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-03-15T01:57:59.644812500Z" />
<EventRecordID>12956</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Intoxicator</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0x0
false
0
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## JediJosh

Here is some details on how the computer is set up right now.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
I NEED HELP!!! Computer is very unstable and crashes ever hour to 1 once a day. It would be a random BSOD. All of my stuff is brand new and I can't keep it running. I don't care about over clocking it right now... I just need to set it up to be stable. I am somewhat of a noob when it comes to voltage setups and I have been working a bit with AOD.

My current setup:

MSI 790FX-GD70 (BIOS 1.90)
OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK 2 x 2GB (RAM)
hec XPOWER780 780W
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
Thermaltake R1 CPU Fan
POWERCOLOR PCS AX5750 1GBD5-PDHG Radeon HD 5750
Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB
DVD Optical Drive
Antec Three Hundred with all fan spots filled 12mm fans
Windows 7 Pro 64-bit

A detailed walk through on how to set up the BIOS on this Motherboard would be fantastic!
P.S. I was successfully able to unlock the 4th core and it's instability is the same with the 3 cores enabled vs the 4th core enabled.

Did you install any drivers for the mobo on Windows 7?? The reason I ask is because you dont need to install any drivers as W7 already finds them for you... I had the same exact problem you are having 3 days ago... It was my sound driver that i installed myself that kept giving me BSOD. So if you installed any drivers for your mobo on W7 Delete them all and reboot and see if you crash... Report back asap







<3. P.S. AS pointed out to me by someone on these very forums <3... W7 has a built in Memory Diagnostic tool. You should run that as well, to make sure your ram is good and we can overlook that as being a possible culprit. Click start and in the search box start typing Memory and you'll see Windows Memory Diagnostic appear.


----------



## JediJosh

Ran a successful stress test using the AMD OverDrive Utility for 1hr... First time it has completed without errors. Dropped the Memory Clock down to 533 MHz







It seems quite stable right now. Must be something to do with the Memory Management. I will report back if it BSOD again. Sucks that I have purchased this nice RAM and have to run it at super low speeds to keep the system stable.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
Ran a successful stress test using the AMD OverDrive Utility for 1hr... First time it has completed without errors. Dropped the Memory Clock down to 533 MHz







It seems quite stable right now. Must be something to do with the Memory Management. I will report back if it BSOD again. Sucks that I have purchased this nice RAM and have to run it at super low speeds to keep the system stable.

Do you run the RAM at the rated timings and voltages? There should be a sticker on your RAM that tells you what it normally runs at. At mobo default, my RAM runs at 667mhz(1333) with 9-9-9-27-36-1T timings with 1.5V, but it is rated to run 800mhz(1600) with 7-7-7-20-20-27-1T timings with 1.9V. As you can see, my default values are very SLOW and use very little voltage, but it has to be set on higher voltages to be stable on the rated settings (1.85-1.95V for me). This might be the source of your problems, so it's worth a try by taking one RAM stick out and write down the values you see from the sticker. Just make sure you turn your PSU off before you attempt to do anything physical with your mobo.


----------



## JediJosh

Ya the rated timings on my RAM are 8-8-8-24 I have been putting the 2 sticks into T2 mode because of the instability issues and the voltage that the motherboard sets is 1.6 and I know that specs say 1.65. The only problem with running one stick at a time is that it is dual channel, so it needs both sticks in to even turn on. I tried moving the sticks to slots 3 and 4 on the Motherboard... doesn't seem to help. This is a long shot, but do you think its a PS problem? I have Spectrum turned on for power spikes, and I do live the US where power is stable, but I am getting sick of this crashing and its soooo hard to trouble shoot when the BSOD error log is so general. Perhaps it could be the BIOS version too?? 1.90 is what I have, anyone have a better BIOS version that is stable? Here is a link to my RAM.
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...8_dual_channel


----------



## ezgonzo

hi jedijosh, if you could fill out your system info which is located in your usercp that would help us out, secondly turn off spectrum as well as cool & quite if you havant already and thirdly set your ram to the recommended timings and volts, you may want to set the volts a knotch or too higher then stock if your planning on running @ 1600mh,
if that doesnt help then up your cpu/nb volts a knotch or too, maybe try around the 1.25- 1.30v to start with,
also which ati ccc drivers are you using, the reason i ask is because im unable to use any of the 10.? drivers as i just end up getting random errors, bsod as well as freezing and hypertransport errors, so as a result im back using the 9.12 drivers,
hope that helps.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
Ya the rated timings on my RAM are 8-8-8-24 I have been putting the 2 sticks into T2 mode because of the instability issues and the voltage that the motherboard sets is 1.6 and I know that specs say 1.65. The only problem with running one stick at a time is that it is dual channel, so it needs both sticks in to even turn on. I tried moving the sticks to slots 3 and 4 on the Motherboard... doesn't seem to help. This is a long shot, but do you think its a PS problem? I have Spectrum turned on for power spikes, and I do live the US where power is stable, but I am getting sick of this crashing and its soooo hard to trouble shoot when the BSOD error log is so general. Perhaps it could be the BIOS version too?? 1.90 is what I have, anyone have a better BIOS version that is stable? Here is a link to my RAM.
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...8_dual_channel

First thing, Spread Spectrum should always be turned off, especially when you're gonna start overclocking. It can cause surges that throw off the stability of your system and can result in damaged parts. Also, try to boot with CoolnQuiet disabled, Unlock CPU Core disabled, ACC(Advance Clock Control) disabled, CPU Core Control at Auto and the last 3 disabled.

You can run one RAM stick at a time, but it just runs in single channel mode, instead of dual channel mode. This is a good way to check if one stick or both sticks are faulty/unstable. Just to confirm, you should have a 1:4 divider for your RAM timings and for advanced RAM settings it should be 8-8-8-24-32. I'll provide a picture on the bottom to show you.

The 1.9v BIOS is actually very stable and the only problems anyone reported here was with e-sata components not being read by the BIOS.

It's possible that it might be your PSU on the verge of dying, but you're not exactly pushing it to the limits by any means with your parts, stock or overclocked. So I think this isn't the cause.

Have you checked temps of your CPU during heavy use? If it's close to 60Â°C, it's probably gonna BSOD on you.

EDIT: What thermal compound did you use? Also, how did you apply it?

The most common causes of BSODs would be the lack of voltage, overclocking too high, conflicting drivers, or faulty parts. Seeing as you run things at stock/default settings, it might be possible that you have a faulty part.

If nothing works, back up all your data and try doing a clean install of your OS and only install the drivers for your GPU(best to use 9.12 drivers for the 5000series, if you're having problems with 10.2). If this is stable, install drivers one by one and stress test it to see if it is stable.

This is pretty much all I can think of right now, if you're still having problems, I'm sure others here can try to think of any possible solutions for you.









*Note* Make sure you set the DRAM Timing Mode for [Both] and set both sticks to rated settings (so 8-8-8-24-auto-32-auto-auto...).


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Does any one know if AMD is going to release a new version of amd overdrive? and if so, when?


----------



## mduclow

@JediJosh -- I have that RAM, so I can confirm stable settings. FTR, memory is often the point of instability on fresh builds, as can be drivers like the audio driver mentioned in a previous post.

Try this for starters, it should help to determine which component is 'unhappy' right now.

First, disable the Audio in the bios, to start with, also set ram to "Auto" on all, and set the memory voltage to 1.65, this should give you 1066Mhz @ 9-9-9-24, or 9-11-11-24.

Now see if your system is stable, download IntelBurnTest (I believe there is a link on the first page), and run 5 passes on maximum. Sometimes when selecting maximum it will throw an error that you can't use more memory than available, just go back to standard, and then back to maximum, should be fine.

If this completes, then your settings should be fine and it's time to increase your RAM to 1600, 8-8-8-24 @ 1.65v. Run IBT again, if it passes, than you are fine.

Now go back and re-enable your Audio in the bios, and use the computer, if it is crashing after an hour or whatever time frame, than you know it is a driver issue. Because if it has passed 5 runs of IBT on maximum, your speeds and volts are fine, so it must be driver related (or at least something other than your speeds and volts).

Try this to narrow down what is causing your pain, and let us know how it goes.

Marc


----------



## laurie

I have been after one of these. Do you clever folk think it would make my system happy?
My CPU hits a wall at 3.8 on my Asus mobo.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurie* 
I have been after one of these. Do you clever folk think it would make my system happy?
My CPU hits a wall at 3.8 on my Asus mobo.

Well in my opinion the GD70 is the best AM3 board bar none,but then i am biased,lol!!,you may well be able to get a bit more out of your chip on this board,but theres no guarantees.









What chip is it you have,C2/C3 revision.???


----------



## Hey Zeus

This board won't let me overclock my memory at all. Piece of ****


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus* 
This board won't let me overclock my memory at all. Piece of ****

It's not the board,you just cant run memory at 2000mhz on an AM3 cpu,1800mhz is the limit of the IMC,and thats an overclock,the Tridents your using are really for Intel cpu's,that can handle higher frequency memory.


----------



## laurie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well in my opinion the GD70 is the best AM3 board bar none,but then i am biased,lol!!,you may well be able to get a bit more out of your chip on this board,but theres no guarantees.









What chip is it you have,C2/C3 revision.???

Hey. Its just the C2 unfortunately. I will have a look at the GD70


----------



## JediJosh

To all that have helped me this far, Thanks!
Things I have done to create stability, err instability... recently

- Installed Catalyst 9.12 uninstalled 10.2 verifying with uninstallation of old video drivers with Driver Cleaner Pro 1.5
- rebooted into windows normal mode
- set default settings on Motherboard
- Disabled on-board audio
- set everything to auto
- set RAM volatage to 1.65
- booted back into windows normal mode
- ran IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes. (it only made 2 passes and crashed the computer)
- rebooted back into BIOS
- Disabled AMD Cool 'n' Quiet
- Adjusted CPU-NB Ratio to 12X bumping CPU-NB Freq to 2400 (3 x RAM speed of 800 MHz)
- Disabled Unlock CPU Core
- Disabled ACC
- Auto CPU Core Control
- Disabled Auto OverClock
- Disabled MultiStep OC
- Disabled OC Dial
- set RAM to 8-8-8-24-auto-32-auto-auto...
- 2T Memory Timing
- increased DRAM Voltage to 1.67
- Disabled Spread Spectrum
- Disabled C1E Support
- rebooted into windows normal mode
- ran IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes.
- Crashed system again (I notice that my Antivirus, MS security essentials, was trying to update in middle of test
- Moving RAM back to slots 1 and 2 on motherboard.
- Rebooted Windows into Safe Mode (no networking)
- ran IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes while in Safe Mode and got a Critical Error after 3/5 passes
- Changed BIOS RAM and NB settings back to motherboard's defaults, decreasing RAM voltage to 1.65 and rebooting back into Safe Mode to test RAM again with IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes.
- Results is successful!
- lowered "HT Link Speed" - x5

So my conclusion is:
Could the AMD Overdrive service be causeing issues when it starts when Windows starts up and doing something to the system?
Could the onboard soundcard be causing issues?
Could my CPU cooling be not effective? (I used the Thermal grease attached to the CPU Cooler)

Does anyone use the AMD OverDrive?
Does anyone use the onboard sound?
Is it worth me pulling the CPU cooler off and applying a better thermal grease than the stock grease?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
To all that have helped me this far, Thanks!
Things I have done to create stability, err instability... recently

- Installed Catalyst 9.12 uninstalled 10.2 verifying with uninstallation of old video drivers with Driver Cleaner Pro 1.5
- rebooted
- set default settings on Motherboard
- Disabled on-board audio
- set everything to auto
- set RAM volatage to 1.65
-booted back into windows
- ran IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes. (it only made 2 passes and crashed the computer)
- rebooted back into BIOS
- Disabled AMD Cool 'n' Quiet
-Adjusted CPU-NB Ratio to 12X bumping CPU-NB Freq to 2400 (3 x RAM speed of 800 MHz)
- Disabled Unlock CPU Core
- Disabled ACC
- Auto CPU Core Control
- Disabled Auto OverClock
- Disabled MultiStep OC
- Disabled OC Dial
- set RAM to 8-8-8-24-auto-32-auto-auto...
- 2T Memory Timing
- increased DRAM Voltage to 1.67
- Disabled Spread Spectrum
- Disabled C1E Support
- ran IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes.
- Crashed system again (I notice that my Antivirus, MS security essentials, was trying to update in middle of test
- Moving RAM back to slots 1 and 2 on motherboard.
- Rebooted Windows into Safe Mode (no networking)
- ran IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes while in Safe Mode and got a Critical Error after 3/5 passes
- Changed BIOS RAM and NB settings back to motherboard's defaults, decreasing RAM voltage to 1.65 and rebooting back into Safe Mode to test RAM again with IntelBurnTest on Maximum on 5 passes.

This is what I have done so far...

What are your temps like,ie idle/load,we need to find out what temps your getting,this will help me a lot,or are you not monitoring them,???


----------



## JediJosh

moorhen2 I had only been monitoring the temp of the system via AMD Overdrive utility. They seem within range. But I just uninstalled the Utility and need to find another temp. utility.

Here is an update to the edit from my quote in your reply:

- Results are successful!
- lowered "HT Link Speed" - x5

So my conclusion is:
Could the AMD Overdrive service be causeing issues when it starts when Windows starts up and doing something to the system?
Could the onboard soundcard be causing issues?
Could my CPU cooling be not effective? (I used the Thermal grease attached to the CPU Cooler)

Does anyone use the AMD OverDrive?
Does anyone use the onboard sound?
Is it worth me pulling the CPU cooler off and applying a better thermal grease than the stock grease?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JediJosh*


moorhen2 I had only been monitoring the temp of the system via AMD Overdrive utility. They seem within range. But I just uninstalled the Utility and need to find another temp. utility.

Here is an update to the edit from my quote in your reply:

- Results are successful!
- lowered "HT Link Speed" - x5

So my conclusion is:
Could the AMD Overdrive service be causeing issues when it starts when Windows starts up and doing something to the system?
Could the onboard soundcard be causing issues?
Could my CPU cooling be not effective? (I used the Thermal grease attached to the CPU Cooler)

Does anyone use the AMD OverDrive?
Does anyone use the onboard sound?
Is it worth me pulling the CPU cooler off and applying a better thermal grease than the stock grease?


Well overdrive is a nice little app,but i would never use it,i am a serious overclocker,and real overclockers use the bios,thats not to say some dont use it.

I use the onboard sound,and i use the drivers in CCC for this,and never had any problems.

So your using the stock HSF,should be good enough if your running at stock frequency,but as soon as you start upping multis and voltages you are going to run into problems,i would be inclined to either get an aftermarket HSF,and use a better TIM.

You mension the HT link speed,this has little bearing on stability,you are better off leaving this at default 2000mhz.

Sorry,just realised your not using the stock HSF,my bad,so re-seating the HSF using a better TIM maybe a good idea,if you do,have a look at the impresion made in the TIM by the HSF/IHS,this will give you an idea of the kind of contact your getting,hope this helps.


----------



## JediJosh

moorhen2 here is my temperature screen shot after a failed 2/5 Pass of IntelBurnTest on Maximum. I'm not sure on how to read stability of tempuratures. I am not using the stock heatsink, I am using the Thermaltake TR2 R1 with the grease already applied to the heatsink (not arctic silver).


----------



## moorhen2

Your temps look reasonable,are you running the chip at stock,and what settings are you using in the bios,ie multi's,voltages,it's never a good idea to leave things on auto,you should at least input the minimum setting for each,most boards will undervolt/overvolt,so i would try giving the cpu voltage a tad more,we need to get your cpu stable first,then we can start thinking about other components.

It will be a long process,but we will get you there,i promise.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
To all that have helped me this far, Thanks!
Things I have done to create stability, err instability... recently

Does anyone use the AMD OverDrive?
Does anyone use the onboard sound?
Is it worth me pulling the CPU cooler off and applying a better thermal grease than the stock grease?

yes to amd overdrive, but wish they got the bugs out of it.
yes to onboard sound, but i sometimes have issues where one or two speakers would crackle very badly that its unplayable and then have to reboot.
and yes to the thermal grease, the factory grease is pretty crappy stuff. You will notice better cooling with new grease and a better cooler.


----------



## JediJosh

moorhen2 et al.
I have made a few changes since last post
- Manually set Adjust CPU Ratio to x14 or 2800 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Manually set Adjust CPU-NB Ratio to x10 or 2000 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Manually set FSB/DRAM Ratio to 1:2.66 or 1066 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Increased the HT Link Speed from x5 to x10 or 2000 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Set CPU Voltage to 1.425v

theghostoftime1978 - I will look at replacing the CPU cooler and thermal grease at a later time, but right now I am trying to get my system stable, and my temperatures aren't that extreme right now.

Are there any other Static voltages that I should set in BIOS?

I also just got an error while booting:
_A Hyper Transport sync flood error occured on last boot.
Press F1 to Resumenter Setup Menu, F11 to enter Boot Menu_


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
moorhen2 et al.
I have made a few changes since last post
- Manually set Adjust CPU Ratio to x14 or 2800 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Manually set Adjust CPU-NB Ratio to x10 or 2000 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Manually set FSB/DRAM Ratio to 1:2.66 or 1066 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Increased the HT Link Speed from x5 to x10 or 2000 MHz (Auto was set to the same frequency but now I made it static)
- Set CPU Voltage to 1.425v

theghostoftime1978 - I will look at replacing the CPU cooler and thermal grease at a later time, but right now I am trying to get my system stable, and my temperatures aren't that extreme right now.

Are there any other Static voltages that I should set in BIOS?

I also just got an error while booting:
_A Hyper Transport sync flood error occured on last boot.
Press F1 to Resumenter Setup Menu, F11 to enter Boot Menu_

The Hyper Transport sync flood error is USUALLY caused by the lack of voltage on the CPU-NB voltage, but even at default settings, I never had this problem.

Have you tried running one RAM stick at a time on each one of the slots? You can test for faulty RAM or faulty RAM slots this way.

Problems are a pain in the neck and they take hours and hours to fix, but if you get used to this, you'll be ready to do overclocking. I know I can spend hours trying to get a new/higher setting to become stable.


----------



## ezgonzo

ah, im not sure if you saw my posts a few pages back or not but i was also getting the hypertransport error on shutdown, startup and even on restart sometimes, after a lot of investigating, i narrowed it down to a corrupt os which was caused by to many failed oc attempts, i also had some ati ccc driver issues aswell when using the 10.? ati drivers, so in the end i just did a fresh install at stock settings and then installed the 9.12 drivers, after doing that my system is back running better than ever.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
moorhen2 I had only been monitoring the temp of the system via AMD Overdrive utility. They seem within range. But I just uninstalled the Utility and need to find another temp. utility.

So my conclusion is:
Could the AMD Overdrive service be causeing issues when it starts when Windows starts up and doing something to the system?
Could the onboard soundcard be causing issues?
Could my CPU cooling be not effective? (I used the Thermal grease attached to the CPU Cooler)

So, JediJosh... like moorhen said I would never use it to overclock my cpu (I am not an experienced user but I had it installed "AOD" and there were a lot of problems with this tool - different voltage values - comparing to these in BIOS, different temperatures !!! - it's just a quite dangerous tool IMO for overclocking)
As for... thermal grease - you could try to use for example: Arctic Silver 5 or Tunix-3 or OCZ Freeze - which I think they have better thermal conductivity, but your temperatures seems fine for me ( but I don't know what should be proper temperatures for Phenom II 720 - less is better









Quote:

Does anyone use the AMD OverDrive?
Does anyone use the onboard sound?
Is it worth me pulling the CPU cooler off and applying a better thermal grease than the stock grease?
Like I said - try to set all these settings using only BIOS not AMD OverDrive - that's the best way.
I use onboard sound and for me it works just fine (check if you have - probably you've done this so far) correct driver for your system - Windows 7 Pro but is it 32 bit version or 64 ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well overdrive is a nice little app,but i would never use it,i am a serious overclocker,and real overclockers use the bios,thats not to say some dont use it.

I agree







Probably I can't say that I am real overclocker but AMD overdrive isn't just an application for overclocking - that's my opinion.

Quote:

I use the onboard sound,and i use the drivers in CCC for this,and never had any problems.
"CCC" ... what does it stand for? ;>

Quote:

So your using the stock HSF,should be good enough if your running at stock frequency,but as soon as you start upping multis and voltages you are going to run into problems,i would be inclined to either get an aftermarket HSF,and use a better TIM.
Correct! I don't know about quality of AMD thermal compound it includes to his products but - every little drop of temperatures (if you have your system overclocked) helps - so it's always better to have your CPU cooler - especially when you put it under maximum stress and it's overclocked - generates a lot of heat!


----------



## moorhen2

@ pendrago, CCC stands for "catalyst control centre",i use an HDMI monitor,so i use the hdmi sound drivers that come with catalyst drivers,hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

@ JediJosh,why are you running your ram on the 1:2 divider,???,your ram is rated at 1600mhz,so you should have it on the 1:4 divider,voltage 1.65v,try using some DDR physical voltage as well,this can help,you will find this option right above the actual ram voltage.

I would also set these voltages manualy as well:

NB voltage 1.24-1.26v (for now),dont cofuse this with CPU-NB voltage.
HT link voltage 1.24-1.26v
SB voltage 1.24-1.26v

See how you get on with these for now.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
@ pendrago, CCC stands for "catalyst control centre",i use an HDMI monitor,so i use the hdmi sound drivers that come with catalyst drivers,hope this helps.









Ok! Well... Got a HDMI monitor aswell







now everything is clear for me :>


----------



## pendrago

Guys!
I have recently found I think very useful and interesting post about RAM timings and about gaining some extra stability.

It doesn't say about MSI 790FX-GD70 board directly but it says about an option that there is actually in BIOS of "our" board.

How to: Clock Skew Can Save Your Overclock And Memory <-- here it is.

So, I had a quick look in bios and found *"DQS Drive Strength"*, so it's very similar to DFI mobos "DQS Skew Control" though it has different settings.

Now in MSI board we have 5 options to choose: Auto, 0.75x, 1.0x, 1.25x and 1.50x ... and now it is hard to say which option does actually "Increase Skewâ€ (speed up clock - decrease setup/holdtime) - is it 1.25x or 0.75x?

What we need is to "Decrease Skewâ€ (slow down clock - increase setup/hold time) to make RAM more stable - am I wrong?

What do you think about it?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Guys!
I have recently found I think very useful and interesting post about RAM timings and about gaining some extra stability.

It doesn't say about MSI 790FX-GD70 board directly but it says about an option that there is actually in BIOS of "our" board.

How to: Clock Skew Can Save Your Overclock And Memory <-- here it is.

So, I had a quick look in bios and found *"DQS Drive Strength"*, so it's very similar to DFI mobos "DQS Skew Control" though it has different settings.

Now in MSI board we have 5 options to choose: Auto, 0.75x, 1.0x, 1.25x and 1.50x ... and now it is hard to say which option does actually "Increase Skewâ€ (speed up clock - decrease setup/holdtime) - is it 1.25x or 0.75x?

What we need is to "Decrease Skewâ€ (slow down clock - increase setup/hold time) to make RAM more stable - am I wrong?

What do you think about it?

I would'nt start messing with these adjustments,there are several options in there that also use the same values as you mentioned above,ie CKE drive strength,CS/ODT drive strength,ADDR/CMD,etc etc,unless you are an memory expert,you will only cause problems when playing with these.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I would'nt start messing with these adjustments,there are several options in there that also use the same values as you mentioned above,ie CKE drive strength,CS/ODT drive strength,ADDR/CMD,etc etc,unless you are an memory expert,you will only cause problems when playing with these.










Well I know but... how can I gain the knowledge??? We have to experiment to finally know the truth, don't we? It's the true nature of overclocking ... am I right? That's why I want to know what does it mean? ... BTW! It's strange that MSI didn't support users of this board with full user manual... with complete explanations about all of this mobo functions and settings ...







very strange!!!


----------



## mduclow

A little off topic from the current conversation, but I've noticed something with the bios's that isn't necessarily new, but not something I've seen talked about here in this thread yet.

I've started noticing instability where there never was instability, and the cure has been more volts, mainly to the CPU & CPU-NB. It has gone from 1.505 for 4 Ghz to 1.535. And the CPU-NB has needed more volts as well. I had been thinking that my chip was acting weird, maybe going bad, whatever, but now I know it was the different bios's.

I noticed this because gaming with settings I had always used without issue started freezing/locking up.

The long story short is that the 1.10x beta bios's I had been using (I tried 1.102 and 1.105) were the culprit. I believe I also noticed a need for increased volts with either 1.8, 1.9 or both.

I have flashed back to 1.7 official, and sure enough, the volts dropped back down to where they had been when I first got this chip.

So, it appears that some of these later beta bios's are not as overclock friendly as some of the earlier officials. And I can say that 1.7 official is the most overclock friendly that I have used, volts are down at least 30mV, and the core temps have dropped about 3-5 degrees.

Will update if I notice anything else specific about this.

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Hi Marc,for me it's the other way round,i need less cpu/cpu-nb voltage for the same frequencies,i only need 1.46v for 4050mhz on the cpu,and 1.36v for the cpu-nb @2700mhz,which is less than i had to use before for the same overclock.Strange.









Then again,if i go up to 4.1ghz,i need quite a bit more on the cpu voltage.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


A little off topic from the current conversation, but I've noticed something with the bios's that isn't necessarily new, but not something I've seen talked about here in this thread yet.

I've started noticing instability where there never was instability, and the cure has been more volts, mainly to the CPU & CPU-NB. It has gone from 1.505 for 4 Ghz to 1.535. And the CPU-NB has needed more volts as well. I had been thinking that my chip was acting weird, maybe going bad, whatever, but now I know it was the different bios's.

I noticed this because gaming with settings I had always used without issue started freezing/locking up.

The long story short is that the 1.10x beta bios's I had been using (I tried 1.102 and 1.105) were the culprit. I believe I also noticed a need for increased volts with either 1.8, 1.9 or both.

I have flashed back to 1.7 official, and sure enough, the volts dropped back down to where they had been when I first got this chip.

So, it appears that some of these later beta bios's are not as overclock friendly as some of the earlier officials. And I can say that 1.7 official is the most overclock friendly that I have used, volts are down at least 30mV, and the core temps have dropped about 3-5 degrees.

Will update if I notice anything else specific about this.

Marc



Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Hi Marc,for me it's the other way round,i need less cpu/cpu-nb voltage for the same frequencies,i only need 1.46v for 4050mhz on the cpu,and 1.36v for the cpu-nb @2700mhz,which is less than i had to use before for the same overclock.Strange.









Then again,if i go up to 4.1ghz,i need quite a bit more on the cpu voltage.












Hmmm this might explain why i have had to change some of my overclocks up since i started continuously updating my bios...then again it could just be a placebo effect on my end

I am going to RMA my second GD70 soon...


----------



## stat1kirl

I can't decide between this board and the new gigabyte board. Boo.


----------



## JediJosh

I too have found much more stability in my system with increased voltages on the CPU and NB, but a decrease in voltage on my RAM... I went from being 65% stable to about 95% stable. (Thanks to you guys for that btw) There is still some more fine tweaking of the voltages to get the setup 99% stable. Once I achieve that, then the overclocking fun begins


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


A little off topic from the current conversation, but I've noticed something with the bios's that isn't necessarily new, but not something I've seen talked about here in this thread yet.

I've started noticing instability where there never was instability, and the cure has been more volts, mainly to the CPU & CPU-NB. It has gone from 1.505 for 4 Ghz to 1.535. And the CPU-NB has needed more volts as well. I had been thinking that my chip was acting weird, maybe going bad, whatever, but now I know it was the different bios's.

I noticed this because gaming with settings I had always used without issue started freezing/locking up.

The long story short is that the 1.10x beta bios's I had been using (I tried 1.102 and 1.105) were the culprit. I believe I also noticed a need for increased volts with either 1.8, 1.9 or both.

I have flashed back to 1.7 official, and sure enough, the volts dropped back down to where they had been when I first got this chip.

So, it appears that some of these later beta bios's are not as overclock friendly as some of the earlier officials. And I can say that 1.7 official is the most overclock friendly that I have used, volts are down at least 30mV, and the core temps have dropped about 3-5 degrees.

Will update if I notice anything else specific about this.

Marc


I agree. Before my board died (in RMA staus







) I got it with 1.6, flashed up to 1.7 and all was good. Then I went to 1.9 and started to have to increase CPU voltage to maintain OC. Then I tried the 1.10b and had to up voltage to 1.57 to remain stable then board died. Is it related? I don't know


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
I too have found much more stability in my system with increased voltages on the CPU and NB, but a decrease in voltage on my RAM... I went from being 65% stable to about 95% stable. (Thanks to you guys for that btw) There is still some more fine tweaking of the voltages to get the setup 99% stable. Once I achieve that, then the overclocking fun begins









99% stable,thats no good,you need it 100%,lol!!,then you can start tinkering with things.

I only run between 4.1ghz and 4.3ghz for benching,everyday use i run 4.050ghz,the extra voltages needed to run higher frequencies decreases life-span of components.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


A little off topic from the current conversation, but I've noticed something with the bios's that isn't necessarily new, but not something I've seen talked about here in this thread yet.

I've started noticing instability where there never was instability, and the cure has been more volts, mainly to the CPU & CPU-NB. It has gone from 1.505 for 4 Ghz to 1.535. And the CPU-NB has needed more volts as well. I had been thinking that my chip was acting weird, maybe going bad, whatever, but now I know it was the different bios's.

I noticed this because gaming with settings I had always used without issue started freezing/locking up.

The long story short is that the 1.10x beta bios's I had been using (I tried 1.102 and 1.105) were the culprit. I believe I also noticed a need for increased volts with either 1.8, 1.9 or both.

I have flashed back to 1.7 official, and sure enough, the volts dropped back down to where they had been when I first got this chip.

So, it appears that some of these later beta bios's are not as overclock friendly as some of the earlier officials. And I can say that 1.7 official is the most overclock friendly that I have used, volts are down at least 30mV, and the core temps have dropped about 3-5 degrees.

Will update if I notice anything else specific about this.

Marc


i gave 1.7 a try today and i got the same results.i hadn't used 1.7 before and i was using 1.9 and had tried a few of the beta bios. so far 1.7 has been trouble free and stable with less volts and lower temps than 1.9 and the beta's..


----------



## Nightcrawla

Can anyone tell me step by step how to overclock my 965 c3 to atleast 3.8ghz. I'm new to oc'ing and looking at the bios just confuses me lol. Any help is appreciated. I'm running 1.6 bios. Everything @ stock. I seen somewhere you can bump it up just by changing the multiplier itself. Is this true and where and how do I change it and by how much.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Can anyone tell me step by step how to overclock my 965 c3 to atleast 3.8ghz. I'm new to oc'ing and looking at the bios just confuses me lol. Any help is appreciated. I'm running 1.6 bios. Everything @ stock. I seen somewhere you can bump it up just by changing the multiplier itself. Is this true and where and how do I change it and by how much.


Hi!

I'm new to OC'ing as well and strongly recommend the guide to overclocking Phenom's on the first page of this thread. Check out the NB link too.

You can simply increase the multiplier (and a corresponding increase in CPU volts), then stress test. This all takes place in the Cell Menu. Make sure to adjust everything incrementally, and one at a time to isolate changes. 
I would also recommend updating your BIOS to 1.7 or newer.

Welcome


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Hi!

I'm new to OC'ing as well and strongly recommend the guide to overclocking Phenom's on the first page of this thread. Check out the NB link too.

You can simply increase the multiplier (and a corresponding increase in CPU volts), then stress test. This all takes place in the Cell Menu. Make sure to adjust everything incrementally, and one at a time to isolate changes. 
I would also recommend updating your BIOS to 1.7 or newer.

Welcome


Thanks for the quick reply bro. yea i have been reading them thoroughly and gonna try out a few things right now


----------



## algreen

My Pleasure.

I'm psyched that I just hit 4ghz OC tonight for the first time after installing the Corsair H50.I feel like I just popped my cherry


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


My Pleasure.

I'm psyched that I just hit 4ghz OC tonight for the first time after installing the Corsair H50.I feel like I just popped my cherry










Yeah the h50 has a way of doing that


----------



## Nightcrawla

I just raised the multiplier from 17 to 18 so it brought it 3.6 on 1.4 volts. I didnt change anything else and its still running ok im going to up it to 19. do you think i would need to ioncrease my volts?


----------



## mav2000

No, as long as its prime stable I would not worry to much. I am sure you can go a bit higher at stock volts as I am running mine at 1.25v 3.4Ghz...keeping it nice and cool. BTW, even my previous C2 would do this.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
I just raised the multiplier from 17 to 18 so it brought it 3.6 on 1.4 volts. I didnt change anything else and its still running ok im going to up it to 19. do you think i would need to ioncrease my volts?

Not on a C3... Most C3's with a decent Die Cut and batch number are good for 3.8Ghz Stable at Stock Volts. or leaving the Voltages to Auto.


----------



## Kokin

What are the stock voltages for the C3 955 and 965? It's 1.35V for the C2 955, which is stable up to 3.6ghz or 1.20-1.25V for stock clocks of 3.2ghz.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


What are the stock voltages for the C3 955 and 965? It's 1.35V for the C2 955, which is stable up to 3.6ghz or 1.20-1.25V for stock clocks of 3.2ghz.


Stock voltages fot the 955 C3 are 0.850v-1.40v,and for the 965 C3 0.825v-1.40v,hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

"Well overdrive is a nice little app,but i would never use it,i am a serious overclocker,and real overclockers use the bios,thats not to say some dont use it."

If i insulted anyone with the above statement i made in a previous post,i appologise,it was never meant to offend anyone.


----------



## Kokin

Ah 1.4V, thanks!

As for using AOD, I found it to be really useful when I started overclocking. It was simple enough to do without tackling the "scary" BIOS. It's not the right way to overclock, but it's like overclocking with training wheels. I do appreciate being able to check CPU temps, CPU load, and fan speed all within one program though.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Ah 1.4V, thanks!

As for using AOD, I found it to be really useful when I started overclocking. It was simple enough to do without tackling the "scary" BIOS. It's not the right way to overclock, but it's like overclocking with training wheels. I do appreciate being able to check CPU temps, CPU load, and fan speed all within one program though.









No problem,have you tried "core temp",this is a tiny app that will sit in the taskbar,and is quite accurate,i use it,and theres allways "everest",screen below,shows all you need to know.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys, discovered 1 of my hdd drives has a problem with accessing all data on drive, tho it sees the files and smart doesnt give an error, scanned for bad sectors and found none, any1 know of any good software for hdd recovery???


----------



## JediJosh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys, discovered 1 of my hdd drives has a problem with accessing all data on drive, tho it sees the files and smart doesnt give an error, scanned for bad sectors and found none, any1 know of any good software for hdd recovery???

I work as the IT guy for my company and we use a free HDD recovery tool called Pandora File Recovery. See if that works for you. http://www.pandorarecovery.com/


----------



## Rewindlabs

Just as i thought i might keep the GD70 instead of RMAing it i have ran into another issue

This only happens when i have both the 4890 and 4870 in

I can boot into windows no problem but around 10-15 seconds after logging in the screen goes black and the system will reboot and the bios tells me i have had a hyper transport sync error

I have NEVER received these errors except for a few unstable overclocks i was testing so what gives?

After removing the 4870 i can boot into windows no problem and log in just fine

At that point i pop the 4870 in again and use system restore as well as startup repair

This does nothing and i am getting the sync errors still

I wrote this in a hurry so il look through it again later...please someone help me


----------



## algreen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Just as i thought i might keep the GD70 instead of RMAing it i have ran into another issue

This only happens when i have both the 4890 and 4870 in

I can boot into windows no problem but around 10-15 seconds after logging in the screen goes black and the system will reboot and the bios tells me i have had a hyper transport sync error

I have NEVER received these errors except for a few unstable overclocks i was testing so what gives?

After removing the 4870 i can boot into windows no problem and log in just fine

At that point i pop the 4870 in again and use system restore as well as startup repair

This does nothing and i am getting the sync errors still

I wrote this in a hurry so il look through it again later...please someone help me

That's weird. Your post reads as though you are you popping on the second graphics card while the system is running?


----------



## moorhen2

Rewind,what voltage are you giving the NB-PCIE,you may need to give it a bit more juice,for xfire i use 1.250v,for tri-fire i use 1.300v,this might help.


----------



## TechnoCrat

I just updated my bios to 10b5 from 9b2 and I'm getting a much faster boot time. Raid recognition decreased to 2 seconds rather than 30 seconds on my 4 drives. Anyone else notice this? link http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A5.rar.html


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


I just updated my bios to 10b5 from 9b2 and I'm getting a much faster boot time. Raid recognition decreased to 2 seconds rather than 30 seconds on my 4 drives. Anyone else notice this? link http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A5.rar.html


This was one of the fixes in the newest beta bios,also,if your not running any e-sata drives,disable this option in the bios,this will give even better boot times.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


I just updated my bios to 10b5 from 9b2 and I'm getting a much faster boot time. Raid recognition decreased to 2 seconds rather than 30 seconds on my 4 drives. Anyone else notice this? link http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A5.rar.html


just out of curiosity, where do these beta bios come from? Does MSI send them out to knowledgeable peeps in the industry behind the scenes or are individuals unaffiliated with MSI creating them themselves?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


just out of curiosity, where do these beta bios come from? Does MSI send them out to knowledgeable peeps in the industry behind the scenes or are individuals unaffiliated with MSI creating them themselves?


Well i have been getting the beta's for this site,from official sources,the link posted above is the link to my file hosting service.

I post them when and if they become available.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Well i have been getting the beta's for this site,from official sources,the link posted above is the link to my file hosting service.

I post them when and if they become available.


That's cool. I will give 1.10b a try then. I wasn't sure if they were coming from a trusted source and didn't want to jack-up my rig with a corrupted software. 









edit: are you downloading this to a USB stick and uploading through memory function in BIOS?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
That's cool. I will give 1.10b a try then. I wasn't sure if they were coming from a trusted source and didn't want to jack-up my rig with a corrupted software.









edit: are you downloading this to a USB stick and uploading through memory function in BIOS?

Download the file,extract it to a memory stick,make sure it's formated to FAT/FAT32,then use the M-Flash option in bios,are you comfortable with flashing the bios,and the procedure to follow,??


----------



## algreen

Totally comfortable thank you. My board arrived with 1.7 and I have since flashed to 1.8, then 1.9.

Not sure what all the hub-bub is about, although I have read horror stories about people frying their board with a bad flash, but the M-Flash is self explanatory, no?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
Totally comfortable thank you. My board arrived with 1.7 and I have since flashed to 1.8, then 1.9.

Not sure what all the hub-bub is about, although I have read horror stories about people frying their board with a bad flash, but the M-Flash is self explanatory, no?

Just asking,it can cause problems at times,remember though,you use beta's at your own risk,


----------



## algreen

True true.

Do you have information regarding when the official 1.10 will be released?


----------



## ezgonzo

rewindlabs the post below is a post i posted a week or so ago regarding the hypertransport error issues that i was getting, but it doesnt explain that i was having the same hypertransport error as you on startup when i installed the 10.2 drivers to start with, but when i uninstalled them and done the usual driver sweep and then reinstalled the 9.12, the errors stopped on startup but they would still happen randomly within windows and also on shutdowm or restart,
the rest is explained below,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


woo hoo rig back up and running sweet, 
i dont know if some of you knew but i was having some serious issues regarding the hypertransport error everytime i shut down or even rebooted and when in windows my rig would run very sluggish even with a 4.7ghz oc with nb @ 2800 and ram @ 1600 ( 7-7-7-24),

i first thought that it could be the cpu giving up on me as i had been putting 1.65v through it for over a week so i set every thing back to stock but was still getting the hypertransport error, id also just installed the new 10.2 ati drivers aswell so i uninstalled them + did a driver sweep in safe mode but still no luck, 
i ordered a new hard drive and did a fresh install on that and also went back to my old 9.12 ati drivers and now shes back working better than ever, but one thing that was slightly strange was that after i installed the gpu drivers the correct resolution for my monitor was no longer in the settings and also windows did not recognise my 4870x2 but after some searching i realised that one of the cores had been disabled, so i just renabled it in device manager and rebooted and all was fine, 
so basicly my hypertransport error issues where gpu driver related rather than a oc issue. just thought that id share my problem as it might help others that are having this issue.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


True true.

Do you have information regarding when the official 1.10 will be released?


I have no info on that as of yet,just keep an eye on the MSI website,mind you,with the impending release of the 890FX GD70,we might have to take a back seat with bios releases,but i hope not,lol!!!


----------



## Nightcrawla

Are any of you guys gonna upgrade to the 890fx? Cuz if you are, Im coming with you lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys, discovered 1 of my hdd drives has a problem with accessing all data on drive, tho it sees the files and smart doesnt give an error, scanned for bad sectors and found none, any1 know of any good software for hdd recovery???


try using WD drive tools in dos to scan and repair your drive. I've got a Seagate that developed a disc read error so bad my machine wouldn't even boot. As it was my only drive at the time I was in near panic of losing all my files. I bought another drive so I could boot and ran Seatools in DOS and it repaired my disc and it's running perfect.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Alright i am finally home...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


That's weird. Your post reads as though you are you popping on the second graphics card while the system is running?


Of course not you silly goose







yes i know i type with little to no coherency so bear with me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Rewind,what voltage are you giving the NB-PCIE,you may need to give it a bit more juice,for xfire i use 1.250v,for tri-fire i use 1.300v,this might help.










Originally when i added the 4890 into the setup i had no problems furmarking the setup and running Fallout 3

My rig was running fine last night and i ran 3dmark06 for the first time on this rig as well as sat in fallout 3 for less than 5 mins without error

This morning i can't even log in

None the less i will looking into that if the problem persists

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


rewindlabs the post below is a post i posted a week or so ago regarding the hypertransport error issues that i was getting, but it doesnt explain that i was having the same hypertransport error as you on startup when i installed the 10.2 drivers to start with, but when i uninstalled them and done the usual driver sweep and then reinstalled the 9.12, the errors stopped on startup but they would still happen randomly within windows and also on shutdowm or restart,
the rest is explained below,


Thanks for posting

I was skimming the thread lightly around the time you where posting and saw some of your posts and was planning to comb the thread for your posts when i got home today

I am going to drive sweep my drivers now and see if the 10.3's will work for me as this definitely doesn't look to possibly be a hardware issue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Are any of you guys gonna upgrade to the 890fx? Cuz if you are, Im coming with you lol.


Are you kidding me...its a miracle i even made it here and if i hadn't found my GD70 for 120$ 5 months or so back i know i wouldn't be









*
Edit: Just ran driver sweeper and installed CCC 10.3 and logged into windows with both cards in just fine









Thanks a lot Ezgonzo

Hopefully no other issues will crop up for the time being

All i know is the last thing i did last night before shutting my rig off was i had planned on running vantage with crossfire on and off

So i ran vantage last night once no problem and then disabled crossfire and shut my rig off and fell alseep

I then got up this morning to boot the rig and found the sync error and getting rebooted after logging into windows









Anyways thanks again*


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


No problem,have you tried "core temp",this is a tiny app that will sit in the taskbar,and is quite accurate,i use it,and theres allways "everest",screen below,shows all you need to know.










Oh yes, I do use Everest.









I just wanted to add to the conversation about AOD, as I merely used it as a beginner's tool to overclocking.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Are any of you guys gonna upgrade to the 890fx? Cuz if you are, Im coming with you lol.


 I already upgraded......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Are you kidding me...its a miracle i even made it here and if i hadn't found my GD70 for 120$ 5 months or so back i know i wouldn't be










 Man I swear once the upgrade bug gets ya, it's hard to stop upgrading. I put together my AM3/GD70 not more than 4 or 5 months ago and I've already switched again.







This is the last time I hope.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Hopefully no other issues will crop up for the time being

All i know is the last thing i did last night before shutting my rig off was i had planned on running vantage with crossfire on and off

So i ran vantage last night once no problem and then disabled crossfire and shut my rig off and fell alseep

I then got up this morning to boot the rig and found the sync error and getting rebooted after logging into windows









Anyways thanks again


 I usually take the bridge off regardless of SLI or CFX when I disable either one of them. I do it just for good measure.

Also, whenever you do a significant system alteration (I know it's not significant to us, but to the average user it would be), it's best to restart your rig to make sure that the change took.

Also, after getting the sync flood error did you remove the second card? If not try it and see if you get the error again.

PS: Is that you in your avatar? If so, what kind of music do you play?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Man I swear once the upgrade bug gets ya, it's hard to stop upgrading. I put together my AM3/GD70 not more than 4 or 5 months ago and I've already switched again.







This is the last time I hope.

I usually take the bridge off regardless of SLI or CFX when I disable either one of them. I do it just for good measure.

Also, whenever you do a significant system alteration (I know it's not significant to us, but to the average user it would be), it's best to restart your rig to make sure that the change took.

Also, after getting the sync flood error did you remove the second card? If not try it and see if you get the error again.

PS: Is that you in your avatar? If so, what kind of music do you play?


Ahh well i did leave my bridges on when i turned crossfire off so who knows

What i did was i had crossfire on and ran vantage then shut her off...turned her on with my bridges on but crossfire disabled

That should be as close to a restart as needed

When i was getting the error yes it was only when i logged into windows and only when my second GPU was in

So i removed the GPU and ran driver sweeper then shut down and added my second GPU

To my surprise the system booted up just fine and i logged into windows and installed the latest beta drivers and no sync errors as of yet

I just put a good 15 mins into BFBC2 and it ran great in crossfire









Honestly i rarely catch the upgrade bug...its usually when i have money and i never really have expendable rig money









As for my avatar nope i have never been in one of them...just one of my favorite musicians


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Ahh well i did leave my bridges on when i turned crossfire off so who knows

What i did was i had crossfire on and ran vantage then shut her off...turned her on with my bridges on but crossfire disabled

That should be as close to a restart as needed

When i was getting the error yes it was only when i logged into windows and only when my second GPU was in

So i removed the GPU and ran driver sweeper then shut down and added my second GPU

To my surprise the system booted up just fine and i logged into windows and installed the latest beta drivers and no sync errors as of yet

I just put a good 15 mins into BFBC2 and it ran great in crossfire









Honestly i rarely catch the upgrade bug...its usually when i have money and i never really have expendable rig money









As for my avatar nope i have never been in one of them...just one of my favorite musicians


 Do you usually get the error upon first startup? I noticed with my GD70 rig that on cold boots it would occasionally lock up or BSOD. Then doing a hard restart and all was well.









And who is that musician btw?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Do you usually get the error upon first startup? I noticed with my GD70 rig that on cold boots it would occasionally lock up or BSOD. Then doing a hard restart and all was well.









And who is that musician btw?

The musician is John Darnielle of "The Moutain Goats"....i am a huge fan

No i have never seen this error before ASIDE from the occasional bad overclock that would fail....this just cropped up today from me turning off crossfire last night before i shut the rig off

I also haven't had many problems with cold booting either aside from setting my initial NB overclock too high and the board refusing to boot do to me not restarting it before i overclocked the NB


----------



## algreen

I just installed bios 1.10B5 and everything went smoothly. I noticed faster startup as well. Something else I noticed was that the same overclock on the CPU (from bios 1.9) required one step up in volts and an extra jump in NB voltage (from 1.25 to 1.3) at 2600. My CPU is at 4000 with 1.5v. Seems normal, no?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


I just installed bios 1.10B5 and everything went smoothly. I noticed faster startup as well. Something else I noticed was that the same overclock on the CPU (from bios 1.9) required one step up in volts and an extra jump in NB voltage (from 1.25 to 1.3) at 2600. My CPU is at 4000 with 1.5v. Seems normal, no?


No worries, it's normal. When I do run 4ghz, it's at 1.5-1.52V. For my NB, I couldn't run 2600 stable at 1.25, but 1.26 works great. These settings are for BIOS 1.9 and 1.10B2.


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


No worries, it's normal. When I do run 4ghz, it's at 1.5-1.52V. For my NB, I couldn't run 2600 stable at 1.25, but 1.26 works great. These settings are for BIOS 1.9 and 1.10B2.


Thanks. it sounds like yourcpu runs similar to mine. What voltage are you Running on your NB @2800 and 3000?


----------



## Mastiffman

Sorry to break in here but do Any of you know if there are any adapters for the 24pin power plugs, coming from the PSU, that will plug in the same way but when the 24pin plugs into to it, it's at a 90* angle to the Motherboards plug? So it would be "L" Shaped... I'm wanting to free up a few cm to properly install a fan on my rad... Any knowedge of this or links would be helpful!

TIA


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry to break in here but do Any of you know if there are any adapters for the 24pin power plugs, coming from the PSU, that will plug in the same way but when the 24pin plugs into to it, it's at a 90* angle to the Motherboards plug? So it would be "L" Shaped... I'm wanting to free up a few cm to properly install a fan on my rad... Any knowedge of this or links would be helpful!

TIA

Have a look on here my friend,you might find what your looking for,but no guarantees,worth a look i thought.









http://www.censuspc.com/Power-Cables...ters-c-65.html


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry to break in here but do Any of you know if there are any adapters for the 24pin power plugs, coming from the PSU, that will plug in the same way but when the 24pin plugs into to it, it's at a 90* angle to the Motherboards plug? So it would be "L" Shaped... I'm wanting to free up a few cm to properly install a fan on my rad... Any knowedge of this or links would be helpful!

TIA

Like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812198007

edit: Damn NINJA


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Sorry to break in here but do Any of you know if there are any adapters for the 24pin power plugs, coming from the PSU, that will plug in the same way but when the 24pin plugs into to it, it's at a 90* angle to the Motherboards plug? So it would be "L" Shaped... I'm wanting to free up a few cm to properly install a fan on my rad... Any knowedge of this or links would be helpful!

TIA


Good Luck on that one Mastiffman. I been looking for better than half a year. For the life of me I don't know why MOBO manufacturers haven't made them at a right angle to the board. I know it would be hard to unclip once plugged in but I'd just cut off the clip. Not likely the connector would come out on it's own anyway.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


MSI just put up two new drivers

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver

Realtek PCI-E Ethernet Drivers for 790FX

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


Anyone who can help me out.

I just got this board and can not get the ethernet driver to install. I seen this link and downloaded the file but there are no exe. files.

How do I do it to get the driver to install?

Thank you


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antonio8*


Anyone who can help me out.

I just got this board and can not get the ethernet driver to install. I seen this link and downloaded the file but there are no exe. files.

How do I do it to get the driver to install?

Thank you


Windows 7 should have installed the driver automatically

Download the driver from MSI's website and follow this guide for installation

http://www.rm.com/Support/TechnicalA...p?cref=TEC6643


----------



## antonio8

windows tries to install but every time i try, it says that the install failed.

I have deleted the driver and reinstall but it comes back and says failed for both ports.

I just purchased this yesterday. I do not think both ports could be bad.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Have a look on here my friend,you might find what your looking for,but no guarantees,worth a look i thought.









http://www.censuspc.com/Power-Cables...ters-c-65.html


 Ah, thanks buddy. Unfortunately no luck there. They a lot of options but not really anything that fits the bill (or plug!







).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812198007

edit: Damn NINJA










 Actually something a little bit more like this.... I drew this up real quick for an illustration of what exactly I'm looking for!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Good Luck on that one Mastiffman. I been looking for better than half a year. For the life of me I don't know why MOBO manufacturers haven't made them at a right angle to the board. I know it would be hard to unclip once plugged in but I'd just cut off the clip. Not likely the connector would come out on it's own anyway.



Really? It would be a great dapter and I'm sure that companies would sell alot of them!


----------



## Rains

Hi all! I got a new board







Now it's a rev 1.1, but I still can't cold boot past 13x nb multi ... this is with official bios 1.6.

What I'm trying to accomplish is stabilizing my nb at 3Ghz. I was trying this:
ref clock -250
cpu multi x14 = 3500
nb multi x12 = 3000
ram div 1:2.66 = 1333

cpu = 1.37v
cpu-nb= 1.4v
ram = 1.75v
all other voltages auto

Now, I have tested both my cpu and ram at these speeds and voltages, and they are known to be stable. I can (cold!) boot fine into windows but I get an instant error on core2 when running p95. I have tried the cpu-nb voltage up to 1.52, same result.

Are there any other voltages that I could increase? Or is it likely the 3Ghz nb is not going to happen?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry to break in here but do Any of you know if there are any adapters for the 24pin power plugs, coming from the PSU, that will plug in the same way but when the 24pin plugs into to it, it's at a 90* angle to the Motherboards plug? So it would be "L" Shaped... I'm wanting to free up a few cm to properly install a fan on my rad... Any knowedge of this or links would be helpful!

TIA

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/92...-_UV_Blue.html
something like this?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *algreen* 
Thanks. it sounds like yourcpu runs similar to mine. What voltage are you Running on your NB @2800 and 3000?

[email protected] I'd use 1.38v for the CPU-NB voltage and maybe 1.3v for the NB voltage. Though if I use a 14x CPU-NB multi, I'd have to automatically go up to 1.45V for the CPU-NB voltage to even get a boot.

[email protected] I cannot find an exact CPU-NB voltage, but I use anywhere from 1.47-1.49V and for my NB voltage, I use 1.35V. Sometimes it works with lower voltages, sometimes I need to raise it up a few clicks.

Edit: Here's a link to one of my previous posts regarding NB-CPU voltage.Old post click here!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/92...-_UV_Blue.html
something like this?

Wow great find. It looks easy to remove and it matches the board!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


Hi all! I got a new board







Now it's a rev 1.1, but I still can't cold boot past 13x nb multi ... this is with official bios 1.6.

What I'm trying to accomplish is stabilizing my nb at 3Ghz. I was trying this:
ref clock -250
cpu multi x14 = 3500
nb multi x12 = 3000
ram div 1:2.66 = 1333

cpu = 1.37v
cpu-nb= 1.4v
ram = 1.75v
all other voltages auto

Now, I have tested both my cpu and ram at these speeds and voltages, and they are known to be stable. I can (cold!) boot fine into windows but I get an instant error on core2 when running p95. I have tried the cpu-nb voltage up to 1.52, same result.

Are there any other voltages that I could increase? Or is it likely the 3Ghz nb is not going to happen?


 Well, with a C2 chip, unless you have a Die Number of less that 90099, that's most likely Not going to happen. You may be able to run normal programs and surf but it won't be stable. If you are not getting stability with 1.52v, I wouldn't go any higher as you risk the chance of NB Degradation.... Then things just get worse from there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/92...-_UV_Blue.html
something like this?


 Saw that on another page in the PSU forum section.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


[email protected] I'd use 1.38v for the CPU-NB voltage and maybe 1.3v for the NB voltage. Though if I use a 14x CPU-NB multi, I'd have to automatically go up to 1.45V for the CPU-NB voltage to even get a boot.

[email protected] I cannot find an exact CPU-NB voltage, but I use anywhere from 1.47-1.49V and for my NB voltage, I use 1.35V. Sometimes it works with lower voltages, sometimes I need to raise it up a few clicks.

Edit: Here's a link to one of my previous posts regarding NB-CPU voltage.Old post click here!


 Is 3ghz CPU-NB @ 1.47-1.49 Completely Stable (12-24+hrs) with your C2 chip? If so do you know your Die Cut number (from the IHS of the CPU)? It will look like 90xxx.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Wow great find. It looks easy to remove and it matches the board!










 You do realize that you'd have to remove the "other" one with a low watt soldering iron first, clean up the Pin contacts and resolder that one on? It's possible but I don't think that I would go as far as saying that it "looks easy to remove"!







It would be sweet! I just don't want to have to void my warranty if something goes wrong with the board.








I wonder if MSI would replce the old one with this one if I sent the Board back to them and had them do it? Probably not!? lol


----------



## algreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


[email protected] I'd use 1.38v for the CPU-NB voltage and maybe 1.3v for the NB voltage. Though if I use a 14x CPU-NB multi, I'd have to automatically go up to 1.45V for the CPU-NB voltage to even get a boot.

[email protected] I cannot find an exact CPU-NB voltage, but I use anywhere from 1.47-1.49V and for my NB voltage, I use 1.35V. Sometimes it works with lower voltages, sometimes I need to raise it up a few clicks.

Edit: Here's a link to one of my previous posts regarding NB-CPU voltage.Old post click here!


Thanks for the details. I've been having stability issues with my usual settings, so I think I need to start over.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You do realize that you'd have to remove the "other" one with a low watt soldering iron first, clean up the Pin contacts and resolder that one on? It's possible but I don't think that I would go as far as saying that it "looks easy to remove"!







It would be sweet! I just don't want to have to void my warranty if something goes wrong with the board.

Not only that but isn't the locking anchor on the wrong side. All the atx mainboard connectors I've seen have the clip on the right side. That shows it being on the left. the plug would have to rotated 180 degrees and I'm pretty sure that screw something up. I could be wrong and if I am I would totally be willing to do it.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

off topic. i have friend that has an unused 965 he's trying to unload on me for $125. i think its a c3 but not sure. he sent me the numbers.
HDZ965FBGMBOX 9B72461K90279. any thoughts??


----------



## JediJosh

To all... I just have to tell you that my computer is 100% stable at stock speeds with the 4th core unlocked!! It completely runs the IntelBurnTest on Maximum to completion every time! I was ready to give up but I changed one setting in the BIOS that saved this computer from being tossed out the window. For anyone that can't get their system stable running the OCZ DDR3 1600 Black Edition RAM with the AMD Phenom II 720BE and the msi 790fx-gd70 do this....

*DCT Unganged Mode Disabled* So the RAM runs at 128-bit. Thats it!


----------



## breakfromyou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
off topic. i have friend that has an unused 965 he's trying to unload on me for $125. i think its a c3 but not sure. he sent me the numbers.
HDZ965FBGMBOX 9B72461K90279. any thoughts??

That is a C3.

Now, can anybody do me a favor and explain the voltages, without me having to go through these 200 pages of mostly unhelpful posts?

The voltages...which do you focus on?

I'm aiming for 3.4 GHz CPU, and 2.4+ GHz NB with RAM at 1600 7-8-7-24 (Eco 1600)

I have everything running at these speeds, with the occasional BSOD. No idea what is failing. I lowered my vdimm to 1.45v instead of Auto, and it seems to be happening more often, though I know this stuff will do 2000+ CL8 at 1.5v..


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:

these 200 pages of mostly unhelpful posts?
No offense... But That's Not going to get you very far in my Book..... That could have been left out.

Quote:

I lowered my vdimm to 1.45v instead of Auto, and it seems to be happening more often, though I know this stuff will do 2000+ CL8 at 1.5v..
Only on intel. It's whole different ball game on AMD Platforms...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breakfromyou* 
That is a C3.

Now, can anybody do me a favor and explain the voltages, without me having to go through these 200 pages of mostly unhelpful posts?

The voltages...which do you focus on?

I'm aiming for 3.4 GHz CPU, and 2.4+ GHz NB with RAM at 1600 7-8-7-24 (Eco 1600)

I have everything running at these speeds, with the occasional BSOD. No idea what is failing. I lowered my vdimm to 1.45v instead of Auto, and it seems to be happening more often, though I know this stuff will do 2000+ CL8 at 1.5v..

With your setup you should be able to bang out 3.8 or better by raising cpu multiplier to 18 cpu voltage to 1.5. NB voltage @ 2400=1.4 and set your ram divider to 1:4 @ auto voltage and read those 200 pages of "mostly unhelpful posts" so as not to rub those of us who have done the work the wrong way. As for running ram @ 2000+ CL8, Good Luck with that as the AMD integrated mem controller doesn't like running above 1600 and that's being setup by someone who knows a lot more than most of us


----------



## Kokin

My mistake, I actually didn't realize it was just rods that connect to the mobo, so I thought it could just be plugged in.









My 955's batch number is 90437, so I don't think it's gonna be that great of a performer. I can run my NB at 3ghz, but it's not Prime95 stable, though I can play games with it, so I'm happy enough with that.

JediJosh, glad you found out your problem!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
To all... I just have to tell you that my computer is 100% stable at stock speeds with the 4th core unlocked!! It completely runs the IntelBurnTest on Maximum to completion every time! I was ready to give up but I changed one setting in the BIOS that saved this computer from being tossed out the window. For anyone that can't get their system stable running the OCZ DDR3 1600 Black Edition RAM with the AMD Phenom II 720BE and the msi 790fx-gd70 do this....

*DCT Unganged Mode Disabled* So the RAM runs at 128-bit. Thats it!

Nice work on the find. Just so you know, that will hinder performance a bit. Yes, it's more stable on some setups, but it's aimed more for single threaded apps. What "Ganged Mode" does, is take the IMC and turn it into a single 128bit Controller. That "Fixes" both IMC's (being that there are Actually 2 Integrated Memory Controllers) to specific Dram Domains (Channel A or Channel B). That, in turn, forces the Single 128bit Controller interface to have to wait for Data to be processed on a strictly consecutive basis. So to speak.

Unganged allows Both of the IMC's to access Both Memory Domains equally, allowing better performance becuase of the fact that both IMC's can access the Ram Domains Freely...

It's kind of like the difference of having 2 people cutting a big lawn with 22" push mowers [bagless of course







] (Unganged mode) compared to 1 person with a 36" walk behind. The task will get done faster! Yes, it may be a little more work for each individual Person (or IMC in Unganged mode) but as long as they ate well and are properly hydrated (proper voltage and cooling) then they shouldn't have any issues. The 1 person with the 36" walk behind mower (Ganged Mode) would be easy to just walk with because it's self propelled, but it's cutting less grass per pass than the 2 22" mowers (44").

So hopefully this clears up the reasoning for you as to why you acheived stability by setting the CPU-NB to Ganged mode.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My mistake, I actually didn't realize it was just rods that connect to the mobo, so I thought it could just be plugged in.









My 955's batch number is 90437, so I don't think it's gonna be that great of a performer. I can run my NB at 3ghz, but it's not Prime95 stable, though I can play games with it, so I'm happy enough with that.

JediJosh, glad you found out your problem!









Ah, no worries! 90437 should get you a good 2850mhz OC on your CPU-NB without having to add Ridiculous Volts for an EDOC (Everyday Overclock)... There's really no piont in added all of that extra voltage to reach 3ghz CPU-NB ultimately adding all of that extra heat (Freq+Volts). When you easily can achieve something just a bit lower for far less sacrifice in power consumption and longevitiy of System...

you would be better off trying to get your Ram down to CAS 6 timings @ 2800-2875mhz CPU-NB the 3ghz @ 1600 CAS 7+...


----------



## moorhen2

Well guys,i have just ordered a set of these beasts,"elpidas" so i know they will overclock a gooden,lol!!!,they will be here monday morning,









There BEMP editions for AMD.


----------



## NCspecV81

nice I wished there was someway to morph them into matching the color scheme of the gd-70.


----------



## JediJosh

Well... I have decided to RMA the motherboard







I can't keep the system stable at all without some serious dumbing down the system.

There is instability with RAM, cannot run system with a stress test or any game on default settings. Here is my current setup:

CPU: Phenom II X3 720 BE
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Memory: OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK
Graphics Card: Radeon HD 5750
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
Sound Card: MSI 790FX-GD70 On-Board
Power Supply: hec XPOWER780 780W
Case: Antec Three-Hundred
CPU cooling: Thermaltake TR2 R1
GPU cooling: Arctic Cooling (AX5750 1GBD5-PDHG)
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit (7600 Build)

All components are brand new and motherboard heat was at maximum 61 Celsius during Prime95 testing. Replaced RAM with other RAM and exact same problems occur with replaced RAM. Tested CPU on another computer, and the CPU ran stable. I reinstalled the OS from a complete format and I still get the same instability. MY conclusion is the motherboard. Frequently, when the system crashes I would get the BIOS error:
A Hyper Transport sync flood error occured on last boot.
Press F1 to Resumenter Setup Menu, F11 to enter Boot Menu

And no... "Resumenter" is not a typo those are the actual words. I just hope MSI can reproduce the same errors that I am getting.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
Well... I have decided to RMA the motherboard







I can't keep the system stable at all without some serious dumbing down the system.

There is instability with RAM, cannot run system with a stress test or any game on default settings. Here is my current setup:

CPU: Phenom II X3 720 BE
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Memory: OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK
Graphics Card: Radeon HD 5750
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
Sound Card: MSI 790FX-GD70 On-Board
Power Supply: hec XPOWER780 780W
Case: Antec Three-Hundred
CPU cooling: Thermaltake TR2 R1
GPU cooling: Arctic Cooling (AX5750 1GBD5-PDHG)
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit (7600 Build)

All components are brand new and motherboard heat was at maximum 61 Celsius during Prime95 testing. Replaced RAM with other RAM and exact same problems occur with replaced RAM. Tested CPU on another computer, and the CPU ran stable. I reinstalled the OS from a complete format and I still get the same instability. MY conclusion is the motherboard. Frequently, when the system crashes I would get the BIOS error:
A Hyper Transport sync flood error occured on last boot.
Press F1 to Resumenter Setup Menu, F11 to enter Boot Menu

And no... "Resumenter" is not a typo those are the actual words. I just hope MSI can reproduce the same errors that I am getting.

Well thats a shame,but i really dont think there is anything wrong with the board,sync flood errors are almost allways caused by not enough voltage,and you could be having some driver issues.

Have you been unlocking the 4th core,this can also give stability issues,AMD lock cores for a reason,they did'nt come up to spec,i know you are fed up with all your problems,but these things are sent to try us,lol!!


----------



## ezgonzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
Well... I have decided to RMA the motherboard







I can't keep the system stable at all without some serious dumbing down the system.

There is instability with RAM, cannot run system with a stress test or any game on default settings. Here is my current setup:

CPU: Phenom II X3 720 BE
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Memory: OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK
Graphics Card: Radeon HD 5750
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
Sound Card: MSI 790FX-GD70 On-Board
Power Supply: hec XPOWER780 780W
Case: Antec Three-Hundred
CPU cooling: Thermaltake TR2 R1
GPU cooling: Arctic Cooling (AX5750 1GBD5-PDHG)
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit (7600 Build)

All components are brand new and motherboard heat was at maximum 61 Celsius during Prime95 testing. Replaced RAM with other RAM and exact same problems occur with replaced RAM. Tested CPU on another computer, and the CPU ran stable. I reinstalled the OS from a complete format and I still get the same instability. MY conclusion is the motherboard. Frequently, when the system crashes I would get the BIOS error:
A Hyper Transport sync flood error occured on last boot.
Press F1 to Resumenter Setup Menu, F11 to enter Boot Menu

And no... "Resumenter" is not a typo those are the actual words. I just hope MSI can reproduce the same errors that I am getting.

jedijosh, dont give up as all is not lost, basicly im pretty sure your hypertransport errors are driver related rather than moby,

so what you need to do is firstly flash your bios to the 1.7 official if you havent already, the reason for this is because ive found it to be the most stable and also a lot more consistent where voltages are concerned, once you've done that disable cool & quite + Spread Spectrum, you should then set your ram to the correct voltage which should be around 1.6 - 1.65 for your ram i think, then set your ram divider so your ram is running @ 1600mhz, now leave everything else on auto and save and exit,

now do a fresh win 7 install, once installed and back in windows make sure that windows does not start installing the driver update for your graphics card, if it is stop it but if its not then just download and install the 9.12 driver only not the ccc aswell, (the file should be 47mb), the reason for this is because ive had nothing but issues with the ati ccc.
once you've installed the drivers and restarted go into the power options in control panel and switch it to performance and click save,
also you might want to go into windows update and tell it to hide the ati display driver update so it doesnt try to install it @ a later date as this can cause problems later down the line.
now hopefully you should be hypertransport error free.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well thats a shame,but i really dont think there is anything wrong with the board,sync flood errors are almost allways caused by not enough voltage,and you could be having some driver issues.

Have you been unlocking the 4th core,this can also give stability issues,AMD lock cores for a reason,they did'nt come up to spec,i know you are fed up with all your problems,but these things are sent to try us,lol!!

It's unfortunate to say, but you're probably right!


----------



## mav2000

Hey how are the gskill ripjaws 2000 mhz CL9 stuff??

If I remember right they were quite awesome on this board.


----------



## FloppyNL

Wish I could push my Memory (Corsair CL9 Twin sumthing 1333MHz) to 7-7-7-20 or to 8-8-8-24 1600MHz.

I'm such a newbie when it comes to this haha, I don't get it further than 8-8-8-24 1T without having BSODs whenever the PC actually does something :X.

Anyone some suggestions? (Ooh, actual memory name: TW3X4G1333C9DHX)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FloppyNL*


Wish I could push my Memory (Corsair CL9 Twin sumthing 1333MHz) to 7-7-7-20 or to 8-8-8-24 1600MHz.

I'm such a newbie when it comes to this haha, I don't get it further than 8-8-8-24 1T without having BSODs whenever the PC actually does something :X.

Anyone some suggestions? (Ooh, actual memory name: TW3X4G1333C9DHX)


The tighter the timings you use,the more voltage you will need for the sticks,give them a bit more voltage,and use some "ddr physical voltage"as well,this generaly helps.To get 1333 ram to run at 1600,you need to loosen timings,but theres no guarantee it will work,you will have to up your HTT/FSB to get anywhere near 1600.

Also,what are you running your CPU-NB frequency/voltage at,???


----------



## pendrago

I wonder if you have noticed *that*...









I assume that most of you here use Windows 7 x64 / x32 - I use Win 7 x64 with the latest drivers from my graphic card manufacturer.

Could any of more experienced user explain to me why my GPU maximum usage is *only 92%???* ... is it an issue of OS? I mean I have read somewhere that is common issue for Win 7 ... that its GUI mechanism "eats" 10 % of graphic card to improve performance of these "great" Aero and other Microsoft inventions.

Am I missing something here? 
------------------------------------------
Oh! and ... I have updated my BIOS to 1.10 B5 - like (I think) moorhen noticed it made booting faster (well... I don't have any RAID arrays set so... for me it's barely noticable). I don't know how about stability and setting more voltage to gain it - haven't tested it yet.

It's another issue - I have an external Seagate USB drive 500 GB. When I plug it in system doesn't want to start at all!!! Black screen!








When I plug it in while the system works the disk is visible but... I have an access to only 1 partition (and I have 3 partitions there)









So, here is my problem - is it a new BIOS (the problem was also in 1.10B2 BIOS) or it is the system - I used this disk under WinXP Pro and it was working perfectly!!! (oh! I forgot to mention that I have plugged it to my laptop with WinXP and it sees all partitions









Any thoughts about that?


----------



## moorhen2

If you right click on "computer",select "manage",then select "disk management",look in there to see if your usb drive is listed,if so,you will have to make sure all partitions are active,and make the drive active.

Also,in the bios,make sure your usb drive is listed in the boot device section as one of the boot devices.Hope this helps.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


If you right click on "computer",select "manage",then select "disk management",look in there to see if your usb drive is listed,if so,you will have to make sure all partitions are active,and make the drive active.

Also,in the bios,make sure your usb drive is listed in the boot device section as one of the boot devices.Hope this helps.










OK! I've done like you said ... here is a screenshot with my disk management section: 









the problem is that it says that only the last partition N: is active - 3 of them are primary partitions... not logical. 
During POST my computer sees that there is USB Mass Storage Disk plugged in but when it starts to load up the system ... the only thing I see is *black screen* and nothing happens. I don't have this problem in WinXP ... so I am confused right now.

I use AHCI for my primary 1.5 TB disk - does it have anything to do with this? In boot section, in BIOS I can't see any of my drives. Only during POST there is AHCI menu with my main drive listed... but ... WTH? my external drive is an USB drive ! - sorry for messing up... just it's a mystery for me


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
OK! I've done like you said ... here is a screenshot with my disk management section:









the problem is that it says that only the last partition N: is active - 3 of them are primary partitions... not logical.
During POST my computer sees that there is USB Mass Storage Disk plugged in but when it starts to load up the system ... the only thing I see is *black screen* and nothing happens. I don't have this problem in WinXP ... so I am confused right now.

I use AHCI for my primary 1.5 TB disk - does it have anything to do with this? In boot section, in BIOS I can't see any of my drives. Only during POST there is AHCI menu with my main drive listed... but ... WTH? my external drive is an USB drive ! - sorry for messing up... just it's a mystery for me









Theres your problem,the two partitions on your usb drive are'nt active,they have'nt been asigned drive letters,you have the "n"partition active and has been asigned the drive letter N.

You need to right click on each partition and select "mark partition as active",and follow the prompts,once the drives are active and asigned drive letters you will be able to access them,without this,windows does'nt recognise the partitions.









As for your drives not being seen in the bios,if you go to "Advanced bios features",then to boot sequence,your bootable drives should be listed there.


----------



## moparbob7

Hello, I have a MSI 790FX-GD70 and I am trying to adjust the voltages and they are grayed out and can not change them.

I have the AMD Phenom II 965BE.

How do I change the voltages?


----------



## NCspecV81

anyone going 6 core in less than a month? I'm really wanting to pit it against my 980x too.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
anyone going 6 core in less than a month? I'm really wanting to pit it against my 980x too.

I would love to see those results! If it does well against the 980X then I might be selling my 965 for the 1090T.


----------



## Thrawn

Hi all,

I just put together a build for my fiancee with this motherboard and am having a few problems. I tried looking through this thread, but it is quite long and wasn't able to find anything.

Specs:
MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Antec Twelve Hundred Case
Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro
2x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870
OCZ Platinum 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
WD Caviar Blue
Antec CP-850 850 W Power Supply
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Basically my problem is with the graphics cards in cross fire mode. I've only tested a couple of games I had laying around so far. Civ 4 gives a lot of artifacts on screen, while Titan Quest freezes and I get the error "AMD driver has stopped responding and successfully recovered". Also, the new version of furmark will give the same error if stress tested at 1980 x 1080 immediately, i.e. the image doesn't even show up before crashing. I've run Memtest overnight and experienced no errors. If I remove the crossfire bridges, the errors go away. I also have two sapphire Radeon HD 4870s in my computer which I swapped into hers and I get the same problems, while putting her 4870s in my computer causes no problems. I've tried bios versions 1.7 and 1.9; 1.7 definitely takes longer to initially have errors, but once they start they keep happening. I've also tried a couple of different catalyst drivers. I've also tried the crossfire bridges in my computer without a problem.

The only thing I can think is it is either a bad mobo, or overheating, as the arctic cooling freezer heatsink sucks for this board as it has to either blow up or down, not back, and has less than an inch of clearance from the top GPU. Does anyone have other ideas, had similar problems, and/or know a solution?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


Hello, I have a MSI 790FX-GD70 and I am trying to adjust the voltages and they are grayed out and can not change them.

I have the AMD Phenom II 965BE.

How do I change the voltages?


Hi,and welcome to the forum,you need to use the + and - keys on the far right of the keyboard to input voltages.


----------



## moparbob7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Hi,and welcome to the forum,you need to use the + and - keys on the far right of the keyboard to input voltages.










It does not work, It is grayed out. I know how to adjust things. I have it overclocked to 3.82, I just dont know how to get the voltages to not be grayed out. I dont understand why mine is like this. I have the newest firmware and it always been like this.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrawn*


Hi all,

I just put together a build for my fiancee with this motherboard and am having a few problems. I tried looking through this thread, but it is quite long and wasn't able to find anything.

Specs:
MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Antec Twelve Hundred Case
Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro
2x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870
OCZ Platinum 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
WD Caviar Blue 
Antec CP-850 850 W Power Supply
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Basically my problem is with the graphics cards in cross fire mode. I've only tested a couple of games I had laying around so far. Civ 4 gives a lot of artifacts on screen, while Titan Quest freezes and I get the error "AMD driver has stopped responding and successfully recovered". Also, the new version of furmark will give the same error if stress tested at 1980 x 1080 immediately, i.e. the image doesn't even show up before crashing. I've run Memtest overnight and experienced no errors. If I remove the crossfire bridges, the errors go away. I also have two sapphire Radeon HD 4870s in my computer which I swapped into hers and I get the same problems, while putting her 4870s in my computer causes no problems. I've tried bios versions 1.7 and 1.9; 1.7 definitely takes longer to initially have errors, but once they start they keep happening. I've also tried a couple of different catalyst drivers. I've also tried the crossfire bridges in my computer without a problem.

The only thing I can think is it is either a bad mobo, or overheating, as the arctic cooling freezer heatsink sucks for this board as it has to either blow up or down, not back, and has less than an inch of clearance from the top GPU. Does anyone have other ideas, had similar problems, and/or know a solution?


Can i reffer you to this post of mine,this should help:









"Setting up xfire the correct way"

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post8665531


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


It does not work, It is grayed out. I know how to adjust things. I have it overclocked to 3.82, I just dont know how to get the voltages to not be grayed out. I dont understand why mine is like this. I have the newest firmware and it always been like this.

Thanks,
Bob


Well if you "know how to adjust things",how did you get to 3.82ghz,you need to use the same + & - keys,sorry if this sounds abrupt,but you came accross abrupt with that wording.You need to highlite each option,and then adjust with the keys,someone else had this problem,found out there keyboard was "US".


----------



## moparbob7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


It does not work, It is grayed out. I know how to adjust things. I have it overclocked to 3.82, I just dont know how to get the voltages to not be grayed out. I dont understand why mine is like this. I have the newest firmware and it always been like this.

Thanks,
Bob


ok sorry guys, I understand now, WOW!!!! I did not know there is a difference between - and + on the keyboard. I thought that they were the same.

WOW, thanks guys!!!!! What is a good CPU voltage to start at. I have it at 1.480 and 3.876 with it at x19 and 204 right now

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


ok sorry guys, I understand now, WOW!!!! I did not know there is a difference between - and + on the keyboard. I thought that they were the same.

WOW, thanks guys!!!!! What is a good CPU voltage to start at. I have it at 1.480 and 3.876 with it at x19 and 204 right now

Thanks,
Bob


Your welcome,a little more info on your system would help,ie cpu,ram,etc etc,then we can advise more.

If you go to the top of the page,select "user cp" and "add system",you can input all your system details,this gives us a lot more info,enabling us to help you more.


----------



## moparbob7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Your welcome,a little more info on your system would help,ie cpu,ram,etc etc,then we can advise more.

If you go to the top of the page,select "user cp" and "add system",you can input all your system details,this gives us a lot more info,enabling us to help you more.










Ok, just added some info. Thanks alot


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
Ok, just added some info. Thanks alot

You should be able to get 3.8ghz on stock voltage,ie 1.400v,i see you have your HTT @ 204,remember,upping this automaticaly highers your ram frequency.I notice also your using the "stock" HSF,your likely to run into temp problems overclocking with this,better off either lowering your cpu clock,or investing in an aftermarket HSF,at 3.83ghz,what are your idle and load temps like,quite high i will hazzard a guess.

Using a x64 operating system also puts more stress on the cpu,so more heat.Heat is the killer.


----------



## moparbob7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
You should be able to get 3.8ghz on stock voltage,ie 1.400v,i see you have your HTT @ 204,remember,upping this automaticaly highers your ram frequency.I notice also your using the "stock" HSF,your likely to run into temp problems overclocking with this,better off either lowering your cpu clock,or investing in an aftermarket HSF,at 3.83ghz,what are your idle and load temps like,quite high i will hazzard a guess.

Using a x64 operating system also puts more stress on the cpu,so more heat.Heat is the killer.

Right now I have it at 3.9 with the voltage at 1.46 with the multiplier at x19.5 with stock 200

CPU temp is 58c
sys temp is 47c

What do u think I should get for a CPU cooler?

thanks,
Bob


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Theres your problem,the two partitions on your usb drive are'nt active,they have'nt been asigned drive letters,you have the "n"partition active and has been asigned the drive letter N.

You need to right click on each partition and select "mark partition as active",and follow the prompts,once the drives are active and asigned drive letters you will be able to access them,without this,windows does'nt recognise the partitions.









As for your drives not being seen in the bios,if you go to "Advanced bios features",then to boot sequence,your bootable drives should be listed there.

*moorhen! You are the man!!!







* Thanks a lot for your help!







I am just wondering why Windows 7 had problems with partition recognizing and WinXP no ? Anyway, it works perfectly







Thanks again!

and what about my GPU issue? Maybe you've got some "fancy" explanation of this :>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
I wonder if you have noticed *that*...









I assume that most of you here use Windows 7 x64 / x32 - I use Win 7 x64 with the latest drivers from my graphic card manufacturer.

Could any of more experienced user explain to me why my GPU maximum usage is *only 92%???* ... is it an issue of OS? I mean I have read somewhere that is common issue for Win 7 ... that its GUI mechanism "eats" 10 % of graphic card to improve performance of these "great" Aero and other Microsoft inventions.

Am I missing something here?

---

Thanks again! This is the only forum where I can really rely on you... people... that means ... you do care


----------



## moorhen2

@ Pendrago,thats great,glad your all sorted out,i would'nt worry about 92% usage of your GPU,i dont think there is any game or app that will stress a gpu 100%,so i would not worry.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
Right now I have it at 3.9 with the voltage at 1.46 with the multiplier at x19.5 with stock 200

CPU temp is 58c
sys temp is 47c

What do u think I should get for a CPU cooler?

thanks,
Bob

Your temps are a bit high really,58c load is close to the thermal freshhold of your cpu,what are you using to monitor your temps ???,as to the aftermarket HSF's,there are a lot of good ones on the market,looking through some of our members systems should give you some ideas as to which ones give the best results,or you may even want to consider the Corsair H50-1,an entry level all in one liquid cooling alternative,choices are endless,lol!!!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
anyone going 6 core in less than a month?

How soon will MSI have the bios update up for six-cores?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
How soon will MSI have the bios update up for six-cores?

This is one of the top AM3 boards, so I'd expect them to release it at the same time or even before the 6cores are out.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Hey how are the gskill ripjaws 2000 mhz CL9 stuff??

If I remember right they were quite awesome on this board.

Any help???


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
This is one of the top AM3 boards, so I'd expect them to release it at the same time or even before the 6cores are out.

Since the new processors are coming out in a few weeks I wonder will the update be in the official 1.10 bios update.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Any help???

As far as i know,you wont get 2000mhz ram to run on an AMD system,1800-1860 is the max,the cpu is the governing factor i'm afraid.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

news just in guys!

AMD Six-Core 1090T BE gets a price tag
By Hilbert Hagedoorn, March 22, 2010 - 9:38 PM

AMD's most high-end (and upcoming) six-core thuban based processor will sell for only 300 USD. AMD will launch an entire family of chips, including a pair of lower-clock versions, as well as a high-end model with frequencies to match the Gulftown. More recent rumors suggest that AMD's high-end offer, which will also have a great overclocking potential, will be the Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition.

AMDs "Black Edition" is intended for enthusiasts, the processor manufacturer thus will release it with an unlocked multiplier.

This specific model will get a core clock of 3.2GHz and a Thermal Design Power (TDP) of 125W. Lastly, the chip's cache memory will be of 9MB in total, 3MB L2 cache and the remaining 6MB making up the L3 cache memory.

From these basic specs, one can assume that the chip will at least be able to hold its own in a competition against the Intel Core i7 980X. The Gulftown does, indeed, have a higher frequency of 3.33GHz, but this particular Thuban chip might make an impact if its price tag turns out to be the same as the one reported. Specifically, the 1090T BE is expected to sell for just around $300, a third of the Gulftown's price which sells (if you can find it) at 999 USD.

In addition to revealing this particular high-end offer, the report also suggests that the price tag of the X6 1055T will be of only $199. Both should be released in April.

VERY interesting !

current $US vs $AU rate is $328.920AU! i paid more for my C2 955! lol...grr


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
As far as i know,you wont get 2000mhz ram to run on an AMD system,1800-1860 is the max,the cpu is the governing factor i'm afraid.









I know it wont go to 2000 Mhz, but will it run something like 1800 with good timings...anyone who has used this kit on the MSI GD70??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
I know it wont go to 2000 Mhz, but will it run something like 1800 with good timings...anyone who has used this kit on the MSI GD70??

Forgive my ignorance,but why would you want to run 2000mhz ram at 1800mhz,surely this defeats the object,why dont you try running your OCZ's at a higher frequency,i can run my 1600mhz ripjaws at 1800mhz at stock timings 7-8-7-24 by just giving them more voltage,and they are quite happy.


----------



## mav2000

Because my OCZ's dont like my board and the other way around as well...will not work at anything more than 1333 CL6 using the divider and max of about 1500 CL7...so if you can help me with that I will be grateful as well.

I bought this kit specifically for it being an LV AMD kit, but it just does not do specified timings and speed at even 1.7V.

If ure ripjaws are doing 1800, I may actually look at those then.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Because my OCZ's dont like my board and the other way around as well...will not work at anything more than 1333 CL6 using the divider and max of about 1500 CL7...so if you can help me with that I will be grateful as well.

I bought this kit specifically for it being an LV AMD kit, but it just does not do specified timings and speed at even 1.7V.

If ure ripjaws are doing 1800, I may actually look at those then.

Have you tried giving them some "DDR Physical voltage" as well,this helps stability,what's your CPU-NB frequency/voltage running at,as these help the IMC out as well.????


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
As far as i know,you wont get 2000mhz ram to run on an AMD system,1800-1860 is the max,the cpu is the governing factor i'm afraid.









You all want to see something NUTTS!!!! SOrry to prove you wrong MOOREN....







Now it's cas11 but still, it's stable. This ASUS Board is Ridiculous!!!! The Processor will eaily do 4Ghz on the board for sure. I just wanted to see if I could get the Ram higher.... And HERE'S the Kicker!

It's Using a 4Gb Kit of Kingston Hyper's 1600Mhz CAS8 1.65v Ram! These are some BAMF RAM!!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You all want to see something NUTTS!!!! SOrry to prove you wrong MOOREN....







Now it's cas11 but still, it's stable. This ASUS Board is Ridiculous!!!! The Processor will eaily do 4Ghz on the board for sure. I just wanted to see if I could get the Ram higher.... And HERE'S the Kicker!

It's Using a 4Gb Kit of Kingston Hyper's 1600Mhz CAS8 1.65v Ram! These are some BAMF RAM!!!!










LOL!!!,and i thought this was the GD70 forum,nice work Andrew,but every system will be different,what works for you,wont work for eveyone,lol!!







I bet it takes more than 1.65v for that frequency.

Whats your SuperPI 32m like,????







And you know as well as i do,Phenoms like it "tight",not "slack"LOL!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Well that's strange,according to the part number,they are 1333mhz,not 1600mhz,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well that's strange,according to the part number,they are 1333mhz,not 1600mhz,









No that's the SPD reading of what they boot at on Auto.

I just found that this Board is interestingly stable... So this just proves that it's not neccessarily the CPU, but more the limitations OR Implementations of the Board. This Board has Channel interleving. Most boards have Bank interleving. This board has both!

But I figured that you would get a kick out it! Plus, you know me. I like to make sure that there is correct info floating around!









Actually the Voltage was only @ 1.71v. I stated 1.74 but when I went back into the BIOS is was actually 1.71v.... It's @ 1.76v now.....










P.S. I thought everyone liked it tight....







But this just goes to show that AMD CAN do WAY above the 1333Mhz that EVERYONE was telling me was the max, a year ago when I got my Am3 Setup powered up! HA! I'm going to see how much I can tighten these up... (I'm supposed to working the Blu-Ray playback stability for this HTPC, but when I saw this..... I JUST HAD PLAY.... Just a little!)


----------



## moorhen2

LOL!!!,so i take it your running the Asus board in your HTPC,??.what model is it mate.??

Bit angry today,my GT's never turned up,wont be here till the morning now,







And i must get round to taking the 955 c3 out of it's box and giving it some use,lol!!


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Have you tried giving them some "DDR Physical voltage" as well,this helps stability,what's your CPU-NB frequency/voltage running at,as these help the IMC out as well.????

CPU NB at 2.6 Ghz @ 1.2V

Which one is the physical voltage for DDR and what should it be at?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
CPU NB at 2.6 Ghz @ 1.2V

Which one is the physical voltage for DDR and what should it be at?

Ddr physical voltage is directly above the dram voltage in cell menu,give this a couple of notches,helps stability for ram,i would be inclined to give your CPU-NB a bit more juice,2.6ghz @1.2v not really enough for the IMC at that frequency in my opinion,try 1.3-1.35v,and then try your ram @1600 on the 1:4 divider at stock timings,see how that goes.









Also,what bios revision are you on,??


----------



## Nightcrawla

How is the 890fx boards looking guys?? you think it'll be worth the upgrade?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
@ Pendrago,thats great,glad your all sorted out,i would'nt worry about 92% usage of your GPU,i dont think there is any game or app that will stress a gpu 100%,so i would not worry.









Oh nooo!







That's a "pessimistic attitude"







I want my money back for those 8%








You should know (cause you are an overclocker) that "everything counts in large amounts"








So, when Phenom's can be stressed out to 100% why NVidia chip can't???

BTW! What can I do to really overclock my Asus 260 GeForce a little bit more?

Now it's like:
GPU clock = 662 MHz
Shader clock = 1400 MHz
Memory clock = 2220 (it can go higher but, eventually it gives no noticable boost in performance)

A little overvoltage of PCI-E would give anything?

---
BTW! *Memory Settings and timings*
I have found recently (I think) quite useful guides...

This one is about BIOS features:
http://www.modshop.net/print/6543

This one could be a little bit outdated but... well, I think it's interesting:
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...aks?page=0%2C0

and ... as a attachment 790FX BIOS guide in pdf I have found on some page ...









Hope this could be useful for anyone


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
LOL!!!,so i take it your running the Asus board in your HTPC,??.what model is it mate.??

Bit angry today,my GT's never turned up,wont be here till the morning now,







And i must get round to taking the 955 c3 out of it's box and giving it some use,lol!!

It's the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Ddr physical voltage is directly above the dram voltage in cell menu,give this a couple of notches,helps stability for ram,i would be inclined to give your CPU-NB a bit more juice,2.6ghz @1.2v not really enough for the IMC at that frequency in my opinion,try 1.3-1.35v,and then try your ram @1600 on the 1:4 divider at stock timings,see how that goes.









Also,what bios revision are you on,??

Being that 5200 is the HT Standard for the Phenom II Chips 2600Mhz on the CPU-NB should run within Stock Volts on Every PII. Stock Voltage for the PII's CPU-NB is 1.15- 1.30v. Most should be good around 1.25-1.28v...


----------



## Towlieee

I'm having trouble getting my HT link above 2200. I put my cpu back to stock 3.4ghz clock, and I've tried my memory both at 1333 and 1600

My pc runs fine, and intel burn test passes as well as prime95's all day with [email protected] But it blue screens with 2400 no matter what voltage I throw at it, tried up to 1.5v just to see if it would work, blue screened booting into windows..

It was to my understanding I want a 2400-2600 or 2800 on the ht link for best overclocking on my CPU and memory, correct me if I'm wrong, tryin to learn. Going to do a lot more reading tonight and mess with it

I'm still new to overclocking this new stuff, last I knew a decent amount about was the my old socket 754 system I overclocked..

*EDIT: blah, one of my sticks of memory is bad. Didn't set my pc up and memtest it or anything tell over a month after purchasing it (was a christmas present from my father.. So I didn't get it before new egg RMA time.. So never took time to test componets since they worked lol)*
basically screwed myself but whatever. Will wait tell I can pick up some new memory before I get back to overclocking. Was hoping to have 8gig of memory, but looks like I'll be waiting on that so I can get a good 4 gigs of memory for now lol


----------



## Thrawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thrawn* 
Hi all,

I just put together a build for my fiancee with this motherboard and am having a few problems. I tried looking through this thread, but it is quite long and wasn't able to find anything.

Specs:
MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Antec Twelve Hundred Case
Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro
2x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870
OCZ Platinum 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
WD Caviar Blue
Antec CP-850 850 W Power Supply
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Basically my problem is with the graphics cards in cross fire mode. I've only tested a couple of games I had laying around so far. Civ 4 gives a lot of artifacts on screen, while Titan Quest freezes and I get the error "AMD driver has stopped responding and successfully recovered". Also, the new version of furmark will give the same error if stress tested at 1980 x 1080 immediately, i.e. the image doesn't even show up before crashing. I've run Memtest overnight and experienced no errors. If I remove the crossfire bridges, the errors go away. I also have two sapphire Radeon HD 4870s in my computer which I swapped into hers and I get the same problems, while putting her 4870s in my computer causes no problems. I've tried bios versions 1.7 and 1.9; 1.7 definitely takes longer to initially have errors, but once they start they keep happening. I've also tried a couple of different catalyst drivers. I've also tried the crossfire bridges in my computer without a problem.

The only thing I can think is it is either a bad mobo, or overheating, as the arctic cooling freezer heatsink sucks for this board as it has to either blow up or down, not back, and has less than an inch of clearance from the top GPU. Does anyone have other ideas, had similar problems, and/or know a solution?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Can i reffer you to this post of mine,this should help:









"Setting up xfire the correct way"

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post8665531


Well I thank you for the response, but it doesn't seem to have worked. I followed the steps, and everything was fine at each point. However, I'm still having the same problems. Any other ideas, anyone?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Towlieee* 
I'm having trouble getting my HT link above 2200. I put my cpu back to stock 3.4ghz clock, and I've tried my memory both at 1333 and 1600

My pc runs fine, and intel burn test passes as well as prime95's all day with [email protected] But it blue screens with 2400 no matter what voltage I throw at it, tried up to 1.5v just to see if it would work, blue screened booting into windows..

It was to my understanding I want a 2400-2600 or 2800 on the ht link for best overclocking on my CPU and memory, correct me if I'm wrong, tryin to learn. Going to do a lot more reading tonight and mess with it

I'm still new to overclocking this new stuff, last I knew a decent amount about was the my old socket 754 system I overclocked..

*EDIT: blah, one of my sticks of memory is bad. Didn't set my pc up and memtest it or anything tell over a month after purchasing it (was a christmas present from my father.. So I didn't get it before new egg RMA time.. So never took time to test componets since they worked lol)*
basically screwed myself but whatever. Will wait tell I can pick up some new memory before I get back to overclocking. Was hoping to have 8gig of memory, but looks like I'll be waiting on that so I can get a good 4 gigs of memory for now lol

Sorry for the Confusion of HT Link and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the Integrated Memory Controller and will increase the effiency of the Memory!

The HT Link is the Hypertransport Link which links the cores together and the CPU to the Chipsets. 2000Mhz on the HT Link actually provides enough bandwidth for the cores to communicate amongst themselves as well as with the chipsets. But there has been Mildly noted improvement with 3D Applications....

I've ran my HT Link and CPU-NB both @ 3003Mhz Before, Stably! SO it's possible. Whther or not it's beneficial is another story.....

Hope this helps!


----------



## raisethe3

Not really. Since you already have the 790FX I see no reason to upgrade. 890FX has more PCI Ex16 slots and support for Sata 6gb/s.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
How is the 890fx boards looking guys?? you think it'll be worth the upgrade?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Ddr physical voltage is directly above the dram voltage in cell menu,give this a couple of notches,helps stability for ram,i would be inclined to give your CPU-NB a bit more juice,2.6ghz @1.2v not really enough for the IMC at that frequency in my opinion,try 1.3-1.35v,and then try your ram @1600 on the 1:4 divider at stock timings,see how that goes.









Also,what bios revision are you on,??

I am on the latest beat bios, so that should not be an issue...am able to run at 4000/2600/1333 prime for like 3-4 hours, which was the max i tested. And when you say couple of notches, what is the base V for that to start from.


----------



## Towlieee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry for the Confusion of HT Link and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the Integrated Memory Controller and will increase the effiency of the Memory!

The HT Link is the Hypertransport Link which links the cores together and the CPU to the Chipsets. 2000Mhz on the HT Link actually provides enough bandwidth for the cores to communicate amongst themselves as well as with the chipsets. But there has been Mildly noted improvement with 3D Applications....

I've ran my HT Link and CPU-NB both @ 3003Mhz Before, Stably! SO it's possible. Whther or not it's beneficial is another story.....

Hope this helps!

yeah I mistaked them

I ment my cpu-NB, can't get it past 2200

but I found out one of my memory sticks is bad, on memtest 4.0 it fails on the 2nd test 5 times no matter what settings I run, 800, 1066, 1333, 1600 with all types of timings including auto =\\

I figured out which stick it is, will have to wait tell I have extra cash to replace it hten get back to OCing


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Towlieee* 
yeah I mistaked them

I ment my cpu-NB, can't get it past 2200

but I found out one of my memory sticks is bad, on memtest 4.0 it fails on the 2nd test 5 times no matter what settings I run, 800, 1066, 1333, 1600 with all types of timings including auto =\\

I figured out which stick it is, will have to wait tell I have extra cash to replace it hten get back to OCing

Sorry man. That's never good news. Can't you RMA it?


----------



## bobbyt2012

I like this board, but I must admit, I've had some issues with it. For instance, I moved my computer to my living room to watch a movie and play Dirt 2 or whatever. I had my stuff at almost 100% stock besides the fact that I disabled AMD Cool n Quiet. When I moved it to the living room and started it up, it just put my GPU fan to 100% and cycled something on the LED screen. No BIOS post. I have had an issue with mild overclocks as well, which doesn't make sense since I posted at 4.0Ghz.


----------



## SqumEx

My apologies if you are all sick to death of answering this question, as it has been touched on by a number of people but, I am planning a build using an MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard and am curious about what heatsink I would be best off getting in order to not block any of the RAM slots.

From what I've read the following "should be" acceptable options:

1. COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus (dimensions of heatsink not listed) - based on this write-up it should fit fine.
2. COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler (120 x 120 x 158mm).
3. Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler (158 x 126 x 120 mm [with fan]).
4. Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler (130 x 74 x 158.7 mm).

Before I heard about the issue with heatsinks overlapping the two closest RAM slots I was considering:
5. ZALMAN CNPS10X FLEX CPU Cooler (133 x 74 x 151 mm).

So given that the RAM and Case I intend to use are:
- Rosewill DESTROYER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (18.78" x 7.41" x 17.49")
- G.SKILL Ripjaws Series (Has a rather tall heat dispersion unit on it.)

a) Would the Zalman fit, or would I run into overlap issues when I install two fans for push/pull on it?
b) Do all of the above listed options work; or, for the ones that do, which would you recommend?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SqumEx* 
My apologies if you are all sick to death of answering this question, as it has been touched on by a number of people but, I am planning a build using an MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard and am curious about what heatsink I would be best off getting in order to not block any of the RAM slots.

From what Iâ€™ve read the following â€œshould beâ€ acceptable options:

1. COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus (dimensions of heatsink not listed) â€" based on this write-up it should fit fine.
2. COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler (120 x 120 x 158mm).
3. Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler (158 x 126 x 120 mm [with fan]).
4. Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler (130 x 74 x 158.7 mm).

Before I heard about the issue with heatsinks overlapping the two closest RAM slots I was considering:
5. ZALMAN CNPS10X FLEX CPU Cooler (133 x 74 x 151 mm).

So given that the RAM and Case I intend to use are:
- Rosewill DESTROYER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (18.78" x 7.41" x 17.49")
- G.SKILL Ripjaws Series (Has a rather tall heat dispersion unit on it.)

a) Would the Zalman fit, or would I run into overlap issues when I install two fans for push/pull on it?
b) Do all of the above listed options work; or, for the ones that do, which would you recommend?

Thank you for your time.

Welcome to the forum,how much ram are you intending to use,if only 2 sticks,you can use the two slots furthest away from the cpu socket,this way you will be able to use all of the HSF's you mention above,most of us use these slots anyway.Hope this helps.


----------



## SqumEx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Welcome to the forum,how much ram are you intending to use,if only 2 sticks,you can use the two slots furthest away from the cpu socket,this way you will be able to use all of the HSF's you mention above,most of us use these slots anyway.Hope this helps.









Thank you for the kind welcome. Starting with 2 sticks, with the option of filling all 4 in the future, which is what is factoring into the decision to find a cooling system that won't block the slots.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
It's the Asus M4A785TD-V EVO!

Being that 5200 is the HT Standard for the Phenom II Chips 2600Mhz on the CPU-NB should run within Stock Volts on Every PII. Stock Voltage for the PII's CPU-NB is 1.15- 1.30v. Most should be good around 1.25-1.28v...

Correct,but he's having trouble getting his ram to run at it's rated speed of 1600,so stock is obviously not working,so im saying to try more juice on the cpu-nb,if his IMC is weaker than normal,so my advice is this is the way to go.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Oh nooo!







That's a "pessimistic attitude"







I want my money back for those 8%








You should know (cause you are an overclocker) that "everything counts in large amounts"








So, when Phenom's can be stressed out to 100% why NVidia chip can't???

BTW! What can I do to really overclock my Asus 260 GeForce a little bit more?

Now it's like:
GPU clock = 662 MHz
Shader clock = 1400 MHz
Memory clock = 2220 (it can go higher but, eventually it gives no noticable boost in performance)

A little overvoltage of PCI-E would give anything?

---
BTW! *Memory Settings and timings*
I have found recently (I think) quite useful guides...

This one is about BIOS features:
http://www.modshop.net/print/6543

This one could be a little bit outdated but... well, I think it's interesting:
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...aks?page=0%2C0

and ... as a attachment 790FX BIOS guide in pdf I have found on some page ...









Hope this could be useful for anyone









Have you tried "rivatuner"for your gpu,its an overclocking tool for nvidia cards,but you can use it on ati's as well,as for your 8%,the cpu is the governing factor,cpu's will be the "bottleneck"for most high end gpu's.Sad,but fact.


----------



## Kokin

You can also use GPUTool from TechPowerUp. It allows you to change the clocks, the fan speed/programming, and also most importantly, the voltages. You can even monitor temps and voltages with this program and it has a heavy stressing function if you want to check the stability of your OC.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SqumEx* 
My apologies if you are all sick to death of answering this question, as it has been touched on by a number of people but, I am planning a build using an MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard and am curious about what heatsink I would be best off getting in order to not block any of the RAM slots.

From what I've read the following "should be" acceptable options:

1. COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus (dimensions of heatsink not listed) - based on this write-up it should fit fine.
2. COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler (120 x 120 x 158mm).
3. Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler (158 x 126 x 120 mm [with fan]).
4. Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler (130 x 74 x 158.7 mm).

Before I heard about the issue with heatsinks overlapping the two closest RAM slots I was considering:
5. ZALMAN CNPS10X FLEX CPU Cooler (133 x 74 x 151 mm).

So given that the RAM and Case I intend to use are:
- Rosewill DESTROYER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (18.78" x 7.41" x 17.49")
- G.SKILL Ripjaws Series (Has a rather tall heat dispersion unit on it.)

a) Would the Zalman fit, or would I run into overlap issues when I install two fans for push/pull on it?
b) Do all of the above listed options work; or, for the ones that do, which would you recommend?

Thank you for your time.

the megahalems is the best performer listed. i have used both coolermaster's and the mega bests them everytime. i run a push/pull on my mega and can fit the ram in either slots. its tight but works. make sure you have at least 165mm to fit these big air coolers in your case, you may have to mount a fan a little off center and this would make the assembly taller. also the v8 seemed kinda heavy, at least compared to the hyper 212 or the mega.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Have you tried "rivatuner"for your gpu,its an overclocking tool for nvidia cards,but you can use it on ati's as well,as for your 8%,the cpu is the governing factor,cpu's will be the "bottleneck"for most high end gpu's.Sad,but fact.










Yes! I have tried this tool (very nice BTW!) but unfortunatelly it's a little bit more complicated for me than EVGA Precision and it does not support fully my card (for example I tried to set fan profiles in the software but I couldn't)... Anyway, Asus has also an overclocking utility *SmartDoc* which is quite fine (for example you can overclock your card while you play in some game ... in real time).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


You can also use GPUTool from TechPowerUp. It allows you to change the clocks, the fan speed/programming, and also most importantly, the voltages. You can even monitor temps and voltages with this program and it has a heavy stressing function if you want to check the stability of your OC.


Thanks a lot Kokin for this information. I'll give it a try and will see how it works. I've downloaded a file named "GPUTool_CTP1.exe" ... and is this the one? I mean could you send me a link for the tool you use? And what about compatibility with Windows 7 x64?


----------



## gono666

Just got my new MSI mobo yesterday, so far i love it, but... i cant get a good setting to run my memory at 2000mhz i have 4gb(2+2) if Gskill f3-16000cl9d-4gbtd and its running at 1333mhz, honestly ive never overclocked ram memory so I'm pretty new to that, i choose this ram cuz it showed up on the list of some of the tested ram from the MSI site. If someone could help me this it would be awesome, please give me detailed instructions of how to do this.

Thanks guys

BTW its a amd phenom II 955 be.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Correct,but he's having trouble getting his ram to run at it's rated speed of 1600,so stock is obviously not working,so im saying to try more juice on the cpu-nb,if his IMC is weaker than normal,so my advice is this is the way to go.










 I was only implying that it "Could" possibly be somethng other than CPU-NB Voltage. It seems that the 790FX Chipset needs around 1.2-1.23v to Run 1600Mhz Stock Ram.... That's all. What's the point of adding more volts in areas that might not need it.....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gono666*


Just got my new MSI mobo yesterday, so far i love it, but... i cant get a good setting to run my memory at 2000mhz i have 4gb(2+2) if Gskill f3-16000cl9d-4gbtd and its running at 1333mhz, honestly ive never overclocked ram memory so I'm pretty new to that, i choose this ram cuz it showed up on the list of some of the tested ram from the MSI site. If someone could help me this it would be awesome, please give me detailed instructions of how to do this.

Thanks guys

BTW its a amd phenom II 955 be.



FYI, unless MSI does somethnig spectacular with the BIOS, this board will not be running any Ram, anywhere near 2000Mhz Anytime soon, if at all. Even with extreme cooling methods!

This is from my experience With OCZ Flex EX 2000Mhz CAS8 Water Cooled Ram.


----------



## jck

I'm havin an issue with the 2 port (e)SATA controller (JMicron) not seeing both drives (750GB HD and BD-ROM/DVD-RW).

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## ryman546

need help hitting 4ghz. Is there any other voltage besides cpu that i need to increase? I'm at 3.8 ghz at 1.4 volts and its 9 hour prime95 stable. Ive tried up to 1.48 volts to hit 4.0ghz. HEres everything. Also how can i either increase ram speed or drop latencys. NEver done that before. Heres my bios settings. Tell me if something should be changed or enabled.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I was only implying that it "Could" possibly be somethng other than CPU-NB Voltage. It seems that the 790FX Chipset needs around 1.2-1.23v to Run 1600Mhz Stock Ram.... That's all. What's the point of adding more volts in areas that might not need it.....









FYI, unless MSI does somethnig spectacular with the BIOS, this board will not be running any Ram, anywhere near 2000Mhz Anytime soon, if at all. Even with extreme cooling methods!

This is from my experience With OCZ Flex EX 2000Mhz CAS8 Water Cooled Ram.

I see your point,lol!!,i am of the opinion that a lot of the ram speed problems are to do with the PH's having two IMC's,one for ddr2 and one for ddr3,i know AMD like to make there platforms backward compatible,so as not to alienate AM2 and AM2+ users,but there comes a time when we all have to change,so i for one hope the next gen cpu's are ddr3 only.

Any thoughts on this,???


----------



## gono666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
FYI, unless MSI does somethnig spectacular with the BIOS, this board will not be running any Ram, anywhere near 2000Mhz Anytime soon, if at all. Even with extreme cooling methods!

This is from my experience With OCZ Flex EX 2000Mhz CAS8 Water Cooled Ram.

That sucks, i find that strange since msi has my ram under there tested list, wouldnt that be consider false info\\advertisment?


----------



## mav2000

Ok looks like 1600 CL8 is fine...now going to try and reduce the timings.


----------



## moorhen2

@ryman456,where to start,lol!!

First off,you have most of your bios settings on "auto",apart from the cpu voltage,and you only have the "cas latency"set to 9,please have a look at my settings in screens below,but only for refference,this is what i use for 4.2ghz,so you will need to adjust things to fit your needs.

Please dont jump straight in and use my settings,(this is years of experience),you need to do things gently,one bit at a time,each setting one at a time,etc etc.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Ok looks like 1600 CL8 is fine...now going to try and reduce the timings.

That's great Mav,how did you get there,????


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I see your point,lol!!,i am of the opinion that a lot of the ram speed problems are to do with the PH's having two IMC's,one for ddr2 and one for ddr3,i know AMD like to make there platforms backward compatible,so as not to alienate AM2 and AM2+ users,but there comes a time when we all have to change,so i for one hope the next gen cpu's are ddr3 only.

Any thoughts on this,???










 Well AMD has a few tricks up their sleve, I will say that. But Strictly DDR3 inon the horizon. So no worries there. I think that they are making some wise choices. I don't think that they will ever be considered by the mainstream media as being the "leader" in the CPU industry but they are playing the game smart keeping the market competitve.

The end of this year and 2011 will be an exciting time for AMD if all goes well. Not just speaking of the 6 core CPU's. They do have 8 and 12 Core Processors as well. BUT the real butter will be Motherboard based chipsets that will be very Flexible and more efficient as well as powerful and stable. Oh, not to mention COOLER (temp wise and style wise).

We are entering into a new erra of technology and it's advancing at a faster rate than it's ever advanced before. Partially becuase of the technology and partially becuase of limitations of current technology, influencing engineers to become more innovative as well accomplishing execution of the innovation, successfully! So there's some exciting times coming.

To be honest, the best advice I can give to anyone that is considering a 6 core processor..... Hold off until the good stuff comes out! Around 2011. It's not that far away.....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gono666*


That sucks, i find that strange since msi has my ram under there tested list, wouldnt that be consider false info\\advertisment?


 Yes it is! Just like claiming that the board can do 2133mhz. No it can't! LOL It's good board! It's just can't do the things that they claim it can and that can build a bit of frustration for those trying to hit higher Ram speeds.

The Phenom II C3 Revision CPU's are more capable of handling higher than 1800Mhz than this board can give proof of.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gono666* 
That sucks, i find that strange since msi has my ram under there tested list, wouldnt that be consider false info\\advertisment?

You are right,your ram is on the supported list,but as an "overclock",it wont run at 2000mhz out the box,you will have to drop the FSB/DRAM ratio divider,to drop the frequency,then up the cpu/fsb frequency to try and get it up to 2000mhz,this is the only way you can achieve it,but theres no guarantees.


----------



## gono666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


You are right,your ram is on the supported list,but as an "overclock",it wont run at 2000mhz out the box,you will have to drop the FSB/DRAM ratio divider,to drop the frequency,then up the cpu/fsb frequency to try and get it up to 2000mhz,this is the only way you can achieve it,but theres no guarantees.










Can u be more detailed on how to do this, the timmings for 2000mhz are 9-9-9-27 but i dont know how to put them in bios, i get a bunch of settings when i try to change the timmings and i dont know what they mean.


----------



## Koutport

Hello

I have some problems with my board 790 gd70 and with ram OCZ AMD edition 8 gb dual channel.
First of all the default max Bandwith is PC3-8500F(533Mhz) in CPUZ and to the bios but the manual of board write that is 1333 (667).
Is this a big problem?
Second i chronised my ram at 8-8-8-24 as the OCZ says and fsb ram 1-4 because are 1600.
I have some problems sometimes who running the cpuz the Pc restaring !
Sometimes the in cpuz the cpu ( phenom 965 c3)running at 3600 mhz without overcloking!
I had ram geil black dragon dd3 1333 and i change for this ram for better results.Is this that problem from the ram ocz AMD black edition? 
Koutport


----------



## Thrawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrawn*


Hi all,

I just put together a build for my fiancee with this motherboard and am having a few problems. I tried looking through this thread, but it is quite long and wasn't able to find anything.

Specs:
MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Antec Twelve Hundred Case
Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro
2x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870
OCZ Platinum 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
WD Caviar Blue 
Antec CP-850 850 W Power Supply
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Basically my problem is with the graphics cards in cross fire mode. I've only tested a couple of games I had laying around so far. Civ 4 gives a lot of artifacts on screen, while Titan Quest freezes and I get the error "AMD driver has stopped responding and successfully recovered". Also, the new version of furmark will give the same error if stress tested at 1980 x 1080 immediately, i.e. the image doesn't even show up before crashing. I've run Memtest overnight and experienced no errors. If I remove the crossfire bridges, the errors go away. I also have two sapphire Radeon HD 4870s in my computer which I swapped into hers and I get the same problems, while putting her 4870s in my computer causes no problems. I've tried bios versions 1.7 and 1.9; 1.7 definitely takes longer to initially have errors, but once they start they keep happening. I've also tried a couple of different catalyst drivers. I've also tried the crossfire bridges in my computer without a problem.

The only thing I can think is it is either a bad mobo, or overheating, as the arctic cooling freezer heatsink sucks for this board as it has to either blow up or down, not back, and has less than an inch of clearance from the top GPU. Does anyone have other ideas, had similar problems, and/or know a solution?



I know this error is rampant, and that there doesn't seem to be a common cause, so I think I'll just RMA the board to newegg and hope that it was the problem, unless anyone has other ideas?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gono666* 
Can u be more detailed on how to do this, the timmings for 2000mhz are 9-9-9-27 but i dont know how to put them in bios, i get a bunch of settings when i try to change the timmings and i dont know what they mean.









Here is a screen of my old timings,just for refference,you need to set the "first 4 options" for the first channel,then again the same for the second channel using the maufacturers timings for your ram,dont worry about any of the other timings,just leave yours on "auto"for now.So your first 4 timings should be 9-9-9-27

PS And make sure you change "bank interleaving"to disabled.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koutport* 
Hello

I have some problems with my board 790 gd70 and with ram OCZ AMD edition 8 gb dual channel.
First of all the default max Bandwith is PC3-8500F(533Mhz) in CPUZ and to the bios but the manual of board write that is 1333 (667).
Is this a big problem?
Second i chronised my ram at 8-8-8-24 as the OCZ says and fsb ram 1-4 because are 1600.
I have some problems sometimes who running the cpuz the Pc restaring !
Sometimes the in cpuz the cpu ( phenom 965 c3)running at 3600 mhz without overcloking!
I had ram geil black dragon dd3 1333 and i change for this ram for better results.Is this that problem from the ram ocz AMD black edition?
Koutport

So is your new ram 1333mhz,or 1600mhz,???


----------



## Dylan33p

okay so just got my gd70 and 955 be put everything in element g case and hit the power and nothing, no leds or anything any where. psu is a thermaltake evo_blue 650w brand new. i have the 24 pin connector hooked up 8-pin cpu connector

i dont know what could be hoked up wrong... although i havnt built a pc in a few years

any one have any ideas?


----------



## Dylan33p

cleary i am gettin no power but why? i've tried both directions on the psu switch and reconnected the 24 pin.

tried different power cables and different sockets, im stumped


----------



## pendrago

OK! Now please, please tell me what do I do wrong? 
Trying to get stable (Prime 95 mostly, because I think it's the most "demanding" means stressing software for CPU) *3750* MHz with settings like these:
(I have prepared a spreadsheet with all of my settings... just to compare ... and I think it's quite useful)

My Overclock Settings For MSI 790FX-GD70 and PII 945 (Non BE)

BTW! Anyone knows how to embeed google spreadsheet in post in this forum (like Eclipse did in the OP) ?

Anyway... like you can see after 8 hours of Prime95 blend mode there was 1 error. 
I was testing memory with MemTest and it was fine.

The question is: should I bump up *CPU Voltage* more (from 1.467 V to ...even 1.5 V ? - it generates a lot of heat - under load 51*C - maybe that's the cause of instability) ?
I could get this CPU to 4 GHz (of course not with these settings and 1.51 V and of course not stable) so 3.7 GHz isn't definitely this CPU limit.

What are your suggestions - which of these values should I change? (BTW! I have noticed that to achieve 3.6 GHz I need less voltage to make the whole system stable) after 3705 it's a quite different ball game









The last attempt was *CPU V* = 1.467 and *CPU NB V* = 1.385 V ... I am desperated... very!







:









One more thing! Is it better to overclock CPU increasing FSB value but not a multiplier (well, I got it blocked at x15) or the same process but higher FSB values and lowering multiplier - for instance to x14.5 or x13 ? Which one sollution is more complicate to overclock?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
cleary i am gettin no power but why? i've tried both directions on the psu switch and reconnected the 24 pin.

tried different power cables and different sockets, im stumped

Check the front pannel conectors are on the right pins,ie "power switch" conector to the motherboard,you may have to turn the conector around,sometimes the + and -wires are the wrong way around,hope this helps.


----------



## Dylan33p

ya the poewr switch doesnt say which is pos and neg lol theres just an arrow on one side, i'll try both directions again


----------



## Dylan33p

shouldn't the case power button work regardless of the front panel connector?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
OK! Now please, please tell me what do I do wrong?
Trying to get stable (Prime 95 mostly, because I think it's the most "demanding" means stressing software for CPU) *3750* MHz with settings like these:
(I have prepared a spreadsheet with all of my settings... just to compare ... and I think it's quite useful)

My Overclock Settings For MSI 790FX-GD70 and PII 945 (Non BE)

BTW! Anyone knows how to embeed google spreadsheet in post in this forum (like Eclipse did in the OP) ?

Anyway... like you can see after 8 hours of Prime95 blend mode there was 1 error.
I was testing memory with MemTest and it was fine.

The question is: should I bump up *CPU Voltage* more (from 1.467 V to ...even 1.5 V ? - it generates a lot of heat - under load 51*C - maybe that's the cause of instability) ?
I could get this CPU to 4 GHz (of course not with these settings and 1.51 V and of course not stable) so 3.7 GHz isn't definitely this CPU limit.

What are your suggestions - which of these values should I change? (BTW! I have noticed that to achieve 3.6 GHz I need less voltage to make the whole system stable) after 3705 it's a quite different ball game









The last attempt was *CPU V* = 1.467 and *CPU NB V* = 1.385 V ... I am desperated... very!







:









One more thing! Is it better to overclock CPU increasing FSB value but not a multiplier (well, I got it blocked at x15) or the same process but higher FSB values and lowering multiplier - for instance to x14.5 or x13 ? Which one sollution is more complicate to overclock?

Hello Pendrago,being as your cpu is "non black edition"you dont have an unlocked multiplier,so your only overclocking option is via HTT/FSB,bearing in mind that doing so also increases your ram frequency,cpu-nb frequency,ht link speed.I would say your at the limit of your cpu,bearing in mind stock is 3.0ghz for your cpu,a 700mhz overclock is very good,but not stable,so i would be inclined to say your 3.6ghz is the best your going to achieve with full 24/7 stability.Sorry.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
shouldn't the case power button work regardless of the front panel connector?

No,if the power button is not connected properly to the motherboard,nothing will happen.


----------



## Dylan33p

lol ya duh oops i meant shouldnt the power button on the gd70 work regardless of the front panel connection


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


lol ya duh oops i meant shouldnt the power button on the gd70 work regardless of the front panel connection


Have you tried jumping the green with any black wire in the PSU 24 pin connector to verify it's turning on?


----------



## Dylan33p

no, how would i do that? sounds tricky


----------



## moorhen2

Yes,like rockr69 said,you need a paperclip,connect one end to the green wire,and the other to any black wire,making sure the psu power button is in the off possition,then without toching the 24 pin conector,press the power button,if the psu does'nt spin up,it's dead.









PS does the power button on the motherboard light up,if it does'nt your psu is faulty.


----------



## Rockr69

get a paper clip and unwind it into a u then insert one end into the green wire and the other into any black wire on the unplugged PSU 24 pin connector. Throw the switch to the on position and see if the PSU starts. You should be able to this with it still in the case hooked up to your peripherals. Make sure the PSU is off and unplugged before inserting paperclip.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


get a paper clip and unwind it into a u then insert one end into the green wire and the other into any black wire on the unplugged PSU 24 pin connector. Throw the switch to the on position and see if the PSU starts. You should be able to this with it still in the case hooked up to your peripherals. Make sure the PSU is off and unplugged before inserting paperclip.


Great minds think alike,lol!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Great minds think alike,lol!!!










10-4!


----------



## Dylan33p

the psu leds lit up but no fan or other noise, that good or bad?


----------



## Dylan33p

okay fans and all psu is good


----------



## Dylan33p

so if the psu is good did i get a bad mobo or is more probable that im hooking something up wrong lol?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


the psu leds lit up but no fan or other noise, that good or bad?


Well,if the power button LED on the board lights up,then the motherboard is recieving juice,so the problem lies elswhere,have you tried the front panel conectors,like i said before,they should be marked,HDD LED,RESET,POWER SWITCH,POWER LED,SPEAKER,they dont always get wired up correctly in the factory.

Are you using the conector block supplied in the mobo box,??


----------



## Dylan33p

well i jumped it i didnt have it hooked up to anything, i meant the lights inside the psu lit up not on the mother board.

maybe a bad conenction in the 24 pin connection?

but shouldnt the power button on the gd70 itself work? im talking about the one near oc dial, u dont have to connect that one, it should just work right? that doesnt have anything to do with the front panel buttons does it? i dont know how else to try the front panel copnnnectors, ive tried them both ways, maybe put the reset where to power goes and vice versa?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


well i jumped it i didnt have it hooked up to anything, i meant the lights inside the psu lit up not on the mother board.

maybe a bad conenction in the 24 pin connection?

but shouldnt the power button on the gd70 itself work? im talking about the one near oc dial, u dont have to connect that one, it should just work right? that doesnt have anything to do with the front panel buttons does it? i dont know how else to try the front panel copnnnectors, ive tried them both ways, maybe put the reset where to power goes and vice versa?


Just a thought,are you sure you have'nt conected an 8 pin PCI-E conector to the 8 pin cpu socket,it's easily done,???


----------



## Dylan33p

nope all the cords all labled, the one to the cpu says to motherboard and it has has the 4 pin option, the pci-e cables also say their pci-e so its not that


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
nope all the cords all labled, the one to the cpu says to motherboard and it has has the 4 pin option, the pci-e cables also say their pci-e so its not that

So,lets look at the evidence,the power LED is'nt coming on on the board,right,??,the pc does'nt boot at all,no bios screen nothing.???But the psu does fire up.


----------



## Dylan33p

correct, the psu fires up when i jumped it with the paper clip but does nothing when hooked to the Mobo, no leds no response to the power buttons.

so im thinking its gotta be in the 24 pin but thats just my guess


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
correct, the psu fires up when i jumped it with the paper clip but does nothing when hooked to the Mobo, no leds no response to the power buttons.

so im thinking its gotta be in the 24 pin but thats just my guess

Hook your case fans up to the PSU and using the jumper turn it on and see if they turn on as well and do you have a spare PSU to try?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
correct, the psu fires up when i jumped it with the paper clip but does nothing when hooked to the Mobo, no leds no response to the power buttons.

so im thinking its gotta be in the 24 pin but thats just my guess

I'm thinking dead board,everything points to this i'm afraid.







Power LED on the mobo not coming on is a dead giveaway.

PS have you tried pressing the power button on the board,it could be in the off position.??

Both the power LED and reset LED should be lit on the board if all is well.


----------



## Dylan33p

ya i'll dig one up if the fans dont work when jumping


----------



## Rockr69

I'm thinking the same as moorhen2, but I hate to just label a diagnosis before exhausting every angle and there are a lot of negative reviews on Newegg about DOA GD-70s. If that's the case I feel your pain cuz mine is dead after only a month and a half. So if it is dead and you got it from the egg get on that rma process so you don't have to deal with MSI. The last time I had to it was a month turn around. I hope they've gotten faster cuz I want my board back


----------



## Dylan33p

case fans work when jumping, what are all the must connections? 24 pin, cpu 8 pin, front panel, anything else?

anyother factors that would give no power up at all?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


case fans work when jumping, what are all the must connections? 24 pin, cpu 8 pin, front panel, anything else?

anyother factors that would give no power up at all?


Try another PSU just to be sure, but I'm thinkin you got a dead board.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


case fans work when jumping, what are all the must connections? 24 pin, cpu 8 pin, front panel, anything else?

anyother factors that would give no power up at all?


Well we can try one last thing,making sure everything is conected to the mobo,turn the psu button off,remove the power cable from the psu,press and hold the power button on your case for at least 30 seconds,move the clear cmos jumper to the clear data position,remove the battery for 20 minutes,put the jumper back to the keep data position,then put the battery back in,if this does'nt work,your board is US.


----------



## moorhen2

Just out of curiosity,what bios revision is the board on,your cpu has only been supported since 1.7,but i'm clutching at straws i think.


----------



## Dylan33p

where could i find that out? since it doesnt boot lol.


----------



## yrag

Sounds like a short .... pull the board out and test it.


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yrag*


Sounds like a short .... pull the board out and test it.


how do you test a board?

i tossed the x4 955 in a friends rig and it booted up so its not that, and the psu works so im willing to test the board any way possible before i rma tomorrow.


----------



## yrag

Take the board out of the case, put it on a piece of cardboard with CPU, 1 stick of memory and 8 pin and 24 pin plugged in and power it up. If it in fact works it's a case short. Probably an extra standoff where you attached the board in the case.


----------



## Dylan33p

okay thanks a lot, i'm gunna try that tomorrow, would tonight but i gotta work early and don't wanna get sucked in to that especially since my cpu is in this rig and i feel like i just discovered fire, this 955 rips.


----------



## yrag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
i feel like i just discovered fire, this 955 rips.











Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Rockr69

Rule #1 to building a computer according to me: ALWAYS bench test your system before installing it in the case. Saves a lot of trouble and roots out bad components right off. Better to find outside of the case than after it's built.


----------



## Dylan33p

"Rule #1 to building a computer according to me: ALWAYS bench test your system before installing it in the case. Saves a lot of trouble and roots out bad components right off. Better to find outside of the case than after it's built."

ya true, i've only built a few systems and never really had problems, but hell its still fun.

thanks for all today guys


----------



## Rewindlabs

Well i am going to clean the GD70 and have it out for RMA this week









Anyone RMA'd to MSI recently?

I have my secondary rig assembled and a 360 on the way to keep me satisfied whilst the big rigs down









I hope i can have this rig together soon and it just work the way its supposed to


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Well i am going to clean the GD70 and have it out for RMA this week









Anyone RMA'd to MSI recently?

I have my secondary rig assembled and a 360 on the way to keep me satisfied whilst the big rigs down









I hope i can have this rig together soon and it just work the way its supposed to


Yeah I'm in the middle of the process right now. Thursday will make it a week. You'll get this in an email;

Dear Valued Customer, (_________________________)

Your RMA#: ______________

A. print out this email and Mainboard Repair Form and insert into your RMA package or attach it as a packing slip. You might want to print out another copy for your records.

B. RMA# must be clearly presented either on top of the package, or on the shipping label. Packages missing RMA# will be rejected upon receiving and returned to sender.

C. Please read entire contents of this e-mail before shipping your RMA package to MSI. 
For Notebook/AIO RMA (Both MSI Brand & Barebone Notebook/AIO), it is required to return the entire unit including components such as Battery, AC adapter and Optical drive unless instructed not to otherwise. Please remove any passwords (if available) from the OS/BIOS or provide it as a note, otherwise your RMA will not be processed. Please backup all of your user data on the hard drive before sending in the system, MSI is not responsible for any data loss during RMA process under any circumstances. 
For all other products such as Motherboard, VGA, Barebone Desktop PC, you must send in ONLY the item that needs service. Please DO NOT ship any item such as processor, memory, cable, manual, software, cables, clips, and original box otherwise they will not be returned or replaced. Please do not ship RMA with its original carton box if you wish to keep it. 
You are responsible for the one-way shipping cost from your end to MSI. It is highly recommended that you use couriers such as UPS/FedEx with tracking and insurance. 
You must package your RMA items inside a carton box. Please make sure the product is well cushioned and secured using proper packaging materials to prevent shipping damages. We recommend using two inches of padding around the product to prevent shipping damages. 
If your RMA has multiple products, please ship them altogether at once. 
MSI is not responsible for any loss or damages caused by shipping or improper packaging. 
*RMA processing time is approximately one to two (1-2) weeks.*

I assume that doesn't include shipping time which for me is 5 business days one way.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Hello Pendrago,being as your cpu is "non black edition"you dont have an unlocked multiplier,so your only overclocking option is via HTT/FSB,bearing in mind that doing so also increases your ram frequency,cpu-nb frequency,ht link speed.I would say your at the limit of your cpu,bearing in mind stock is 3.0ghz for your cpu,a 700mhz overclock is very good,but not stable,so i would be inclined to say your 3.6ghz is the best your going to achieve with full 24/7 stability.Sorry.









Oh no! I am not giving up







I must have missed something with all of mine configuration but I don't think 3.6 is the limit for this CPU (maybe better cooling but it generally makes no sense - I will spend more for cooler (water maybe?) than a new 965 BE is worth so... I have 2 options:

Either I will increase CPU V up to 1.5 but hmmm that's a little bit risky because it will give a lot of heat and generally it won't gain any enormous extra performance. There is second option (which I believe is more reasonable) ... to change RAM divider to 1:2.22 ... so my RAM will run at its stock frequency and overclocked I can get 1500 MHz an maybe tighter timings.

Nevertheless, thanks for your help!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Oh no! I am not giving up







I must have missed something with all of mine configuration but I don't think 3.6 is the limit for this CPU (maybe better cooling but it generally makes no sense - I will spend more for cooler (water maybe?) than a new 965 BE is worth so... I have 2 options:

Either I will increase CPU V up to 1.5 but hmmm that's a little bit risky because it will give a lot of heat and generally it won't gain any enormous extra performance. There is second option (which I believe is more reasonable) ... to change RAM divider to 1:2.22 ... so my RAM will run at its stock frequency and overclocked I can get 1500 MHz an maybe tighter timings.

Nevertheless, thanks for your help!









Your very welcome,and good luck in your quest.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Well i am going to clean the GD70 and have it out for RMA this week









Anyone RMA'd to MSI recently?

I have my secondary rig assembled and a 360 on the way to keep me satisfied whilst the big rigs down









I hope i can have this rig together soon and it just work the way its supposed to

Cool, getting her fixed! 360 will be fun too! I have RMA'd my board twice and both times I was calling them every couple of days and Getting them to at least estimate the turn around time and shipping date. Just be tollerable of them and their "accents" (Very strong Asian accents) and you wil get further with them. Both of my RMA's only took about 10 days... Set expectations with them on the phone! Politely of course. Making sure that they know that this motherboard belongs to your "main computer that you pay bills from and are productive with" and that should set the tone to keep a fire lit under them...







Seriously though! It's works! It's called "Creating a sense of urgency".... You'll get her back in time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
how do you test a board?

i tossed the x4 955 in a friends rig and it booted up so its not that, and the psu works so im willing to test the board any way possible before i rma tomorrow.

Not sure if I ever read that you tried using the power button on the Board or not? Have you made sure that the Front panel case "Wires" are not broken in any spots or shorting themselves out?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Oh no! I am not giving up







I must have missed something with all of mine configuration but I don't think 3.6 is the limit for this CPU (maybe better cooling but it generally makes no sense - I will spend more for cooler (water maybe?) than a new 965 BE is worth so... I have 2 options:

Either I will increase CPU V up to 1.5 but hmmm that's a little bit risky because it will give a lot of heat and generally it won't gain any enormous extra performance. There is second option (which I believe is more reasonable) ... to change RAM divider to 1:2.22 ... so my RAM will run at its stock frequency and overclocked I can get 1500 MHz an maybe tighter timings.

Nevertheless, thanks for your help!









It's funny.... I had a PhenomII x 4 810 C2 which is stock @ 2.6Ghz. I have SS of that running at 3.925ghz. So I highly doubt that 3.7 is your max. It's all about settings. It has to be the right combo for each setup. You can take advice and use that as a base to start to find the right combo. You also have to single things out finding each components indidvidual max values... Like I've said before, that doesn't mean that you will be able to reach those values all at the same time though....

lower the CPU-NB, HT Link and ram below their Stock specs (ram can be taken down pretty low to completely rule it out) and find the Max frequency for your HT Ref Clock and CPU First.... Test stability with prime95 in Small FFT's mode. Being that it mostly stress the CPU...


----------



## Dylan33p

"Not sure if I ever read that you tried using the power button on the Board or not? Have you made sure that the Front panel case "Wires" are not broken in any spots or shorting themselves out?"

ya i tried that button, but i found out it was a case short, tested it outside case and it powers up so thats a relief.

so what does putting an extra standoff mean? put a screw where i wasnt suppose to?

bear with me im still learning a lot haha

thanks for the help last night btw guys, helped me keep my sanity haha


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
"Not sure if I ever read that you tried using the power button on the Board or not? Have you made sure that the Front panel case "Wires" are not broken in any spots or shorting themselves out?"

ya i tried that button, but i found out it was a case short, tested it outside case and it powers up so thats a relief.

so what does putting an extra standoff mean? put a screw where i wasnt suppose to?

bear with me im still learning a lot haha

thanks for the help last night btw guys, helped me keep my sanity haha

A standoff is the little brass part that the motherboard screws seat into. if you have one in the wrong place it can short on the solder points on the back of the board. They, the standoffs, keeep the motherboard from shorting on motherboard tray or case wall. Example:


----------



## DrBrownfinger

standoff is the little pegs the mobo screws go into. they keep the pins and solder points on the back of the board from grounding on the case. not to be confused with a mexican standoff which would be a whole other thread.


----------



## Dylan33p

i do not seem to have any of these little pegs anywhere, the holes on the case are just holes. but if i used a screw that wasnt for the mobo would this cause the short?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

your gonna need something to keep the board off the case. maybe they are still attached to your old board?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
i do not seem to have any of these little pegs anywhere, the holes on the case are just holes. but if i used a screw that wasnt for the mobo would this cause the short?

OMG,your not using any standoffs,they should have been supplied with the case,usualy in a bag or box of bits and pieces,including the right screws.


----------



## moparbob7

Is there anybody using the Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Water Cooling? I am thinking about getting one. I have a stock fan right now it is idles around 45 to 50.

Thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
Is there anybody using the Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Water Cooling? I am thinking about getting one. I have a stock fan right now it is idles around 45 to 50.

Thanks

I think there are a few members on here using the H50-1,from what i know,they give quite reasonable results,temperature wise,to be honest,any aftermarket HSF will be better than the stock one.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
Is there anybody using the Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Water Cooling? I am thinking about getting one. I have a stock fan right now it is idles around 45 to 50.

Thanks

there is a h50 owners thread on this website. i have one and i found the megahalems to have better temps at idle and while gaming. full load temps were 1-2c lower with the h50. of course i didn't test with the same settings or bios for that matter so dont go by my findings. lots of good info on the h50 thread though. im in the process of replacing the tubes and adding a reservoir and 2nd radiator to my h50. i hear it can drop load temps by 10c. not sure if the pump can handle it though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
Is there anybody using the Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Water Cooling? I am thinking about getting one. I have a stock fan right now it is idles around 45 to 50.

Thanks

I use one and it ROCKS! My overclocked Phenom II x2 550 running @ 3.8 GHz idles at 27c and loads at 50-53c


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
i do not seem to have any of these little pegs anywhere, the holes on the case are just holes. but if i used a screw that wasnt for the mobo would this cause the short?

So what you're saying is, you screwed the board directly to case with no standoffs. If that's the case you HAVE to use the standoffs. They should have come with your case and if not get some. Beside shorting out against the case wall the board had to have been curved up to the I/O shield. That'll cause major problems as well. If it were me I'd leave my setup on the bench and do my software install just to make sure you didn't stress anything on the board.


----------



## Dylan33p

is there a certain sata i have to hook my hdd up to? i'ev tried a couple different ones but it wont detect it. I used the hdd earlyin in a diff comp so i know it works.

or is there a driver maybe on the mobo cd? my sata dvd drive is reading so idk.

im using a sata cable that came with the gd-70, the hdd didnt come with its own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
So what you're saying is, you screwed the board directly to case with no standoffs. If that's the case you HAVE to use the standoffs. They should have come with your case and if not get some. Beside shorting out against the case wall the board had to have been curved up to the I/O shield. That'll cause major problems as well. If it were me I'd leave my setup on the bench and do my software install just to make sure you didn't stress anything on the board.


ya i got excited and just screwed the beast in haha, i havnt done this in years so i forgot about the stand offs, but i didnt curve the board cus i didnt put screws in that werent flush with the tray.


----------



## Dylan33p

never mind, me thinks its a brick. must of got toasted at some point after i used it earlier today.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
never mind, me thinks its a brick. must of got toasted at some point after i used it earlier today.

Some cases don't need standoffs though... the have raised Motherboard screw holes. Was this the case or did you have a flat Motherboard plate....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Oh no! I am not giving up







I must have missed something with all of mine configuration but I don't think 3.6 is the limit for this CPU (maybe better cooling but it generally makes no sense - I will spend more for cooler (water maybe?) than a new 965 BE is worth so... I have 2 options:

Either I will increase CPU V up to 1.5 but hmmm that's a little bit risky because it will give a lot of heat and generally it won't gain any enormous extra performance. There is second option (which I believe is more reasonable) ... to change RAM divider to 1:2.22 ... so my RAM will run at its stock frequency and overclocked I can get 1500 MHz an maybe tighter timings.

Nevertheless, thanks for your help!









I've pushed my 955 C2 to 1.6V on air before and it still runs like a beast, so I can see your 945 going past 1.5V with a decent aftermarket cooler. I didn't keep it at 1.6V too long though, since my temps were crazy, idling @ 48-50Â°C. I was even able to reach 4.1ghz, though not stable. All this was done with just a Scythe Mugen 2 and it's stock fan.

BUT now I bought 2 90CFM Yate Loon fans. I reseated the SM2 and am currently using a wind tunnel configuration by switching one of the front fans of my Antec 902 to the top of the case, and then using a fan holder to put my SM2's stock fan at the back of the same HDD cage that is placed on top. Next is a push/pull with my SM2 and the 2 Yate Loon fans and finally all the air is exhausted out of the rear fan. After the AS-5 cures, I'm gonna try for 4.1 again.









Here are some pics of my wind tunnel:

























These two are just for artistic show







I like how the camera actually caught the fins' movement, despite running at 2100RPM.


----------



## Ampz

Well i got my bored about a week and a half ago .
So i thought i would sign up here sense i have spent about 3 days reading this post








it helped me set up my very first build , and on top of that its my 4th pc >_<

im going to spend some more time fine tunning after i get my RMA done with on the ram (OCZ AMD BE 1600 kit) one of the sticks wont even get past windows7 boot .

some of the other things im going to do is put some new TIM on the SB and NB like ppl here say should be done , and get a Noctua NH-D14 next month some time .

about the NH-D14 any one think it wont have enough air flow in a haf 922 case ? If not what air cooler would be best .

and once more thank you all sooo soo so much


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
That's great Mav,how did you get there,????









Well sorry that kind of didnt go past 30 mins of prime as well...so am back to 1333 cl6 for now and have written on ocz forums...lets see what they come back with..

They dont do 1600 on a CH III as well, while my friends ripjaws will do 1600 cl7 on my board as well as on his chIII....this ram just does not work for me.


----------



## DeaDLocK

Hi guys,

Been searching hi and low and can not find the latest BIOS, I can find the 1.9 on the MSI site but I was after the beta 1.10 or higher.

Searched here for a link and searched google too.

Any help!!


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I've pushed my 955 C2 to 1.6V on air before and it still runs like a beast, so I can see your 945 going past 1.5V with a decent aftermarket cooler. I didn't keep it at 1.6V too long though, since my temps were crazy, idling @ 48-50Â°C. I was even able to reach 4.1ghz, though not stable. All this was done with just a Scythe Mugen 2 and it's stock fan.

Well... very impressive but, you got 955 BE (as far as I know all 955 and 965 are BE ones... and it's so strange for me that they didn't make any 945 model BE







), so your stock CPU freq is like 3.2 GHz and you need less voltage (I think) to run your CPU stable than me.
I could even reach 4 GHz (don't rember though what was voltage ... around 1.51) but it wasn't stable (of course) and it was when I was running WinXP. Windows 7 is ... IMO a little bit less stable (or I just can't set it up properly ?)

Quote:

BUT now I bought 2 90CFM Yate Loon fans. I reseated the SM2 and am currently using a wind tunnel configuration by switching one of the front fans of my Antec 902 to the top of the case, and then using a fan holder to put my SM2's stock fan at the back of the same HDD cage that is placed on top.
Have you bought this fan holder? I mean the one which is placed in HDD cage or have you made it by yourself? I was wondering about similar configuration but in my case it's like this that my SM2 is blocked from one side by AMD CPU fan wich is attached to HFS of NorthBridge from the left and my Patriot RAM sticks are not a low-profile memory so I can't place additional fan on the right side.
Anyway... my configuration for all the fans is even similar with yours but I got more of them








- 1x 120 mm at the bottom of the case pulling in
- 1x 120 mm at the front side panel also pulling in
- 1x 120 mm Scythe (1400 RPM) at the bottom of my SM2 and it pushes an air up to the top of the case
- 1x 140 (AAB fan 900-1000 RPM) at the top of case - pulling out an air from the case
- 1x 120 (Fander Selecta 1200 RPM) right next to the big one which pulls out an air
- 1x 120 (the same Fander) at the back of the case - pulling out
- 1x 120 (orginal case CoolerMaster fan) at the left side of the case - pulling out

and... one Scythe Kaze 120 mm (1900 RPM) which is connected to my Scythe Kaze Server Fan controller and cools down memory sticks (I made one modification








It's an old photo because I have lowered the fan a little bit to place it closer to RAM sticks... and it currently runs with 1150 RPM but after my RAM reaches 30*C it switches automatically to 1900 RPM










I am just wondering how much energy all of these fans drain from my PSU :> (gosh!!!)

Quote:

Next is a push/pull with my SM2 and the 2 Yate Loon fans and finally all the air is exhausted out of the rear fan. After the AS-5 cures, I'm gonna try for 4.1 again.








I was looking for high speed fans ... and these Yate Loon (I hear about them for the first time







seem to be just fine for my needs. (thought about Scythe Kaze Maru 140 mm fans 1900 RPM) to install them at the bottom and top of my case to make something like a "twister" inside







but I couldn't buy them anywhere.

nice pictures









Quote:

These two are just for artistic show







I like how the camera actually caught the fins' movement, despite running at 2100RPM.

















So, what are your CPU temp now in idle and under load with this configuration?

----
BTW! *Mastiffman*
I tested my *MAX FSB* and it turned out that *360 MHz* so it's not so bad I think








I set it all to auto except CPU V = 1.42 V

Thanks for this info... I knew about MAX FSB option earlier but ... well, I was a little bit afraid to use it :> (well it was not a real overclocker attitude







I admitt








Thanks for your


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK* 
Hi guys,

Been searching hi and low and can not find the latest BIOS, I can find the 1.9 on the MSI site but I was after the beta 1.10 or higher.

Searched here for a link and searched google too.

Any help!!









Page 547,scroll down to my bios post,you will find the latest betas there.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK* 
Hi guys,

Been searching hi and low and can not find the latest BIOS, I can find the 1.9 on the MSI site but I was after the beta 1.10 or higher.

Searched here for a link and searched google too.

Any help!!









I think you can find a link in OP (first post in this forum) _eclipseaudio4_ has updated its content and there is a link to a post of morheen







with links of the latest beta Bioses








http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post6522077


----------



## gono666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yes it is! Just like claiming that the board can do 2133mhz. No it can't! LOL It's good board! It's just can't do the things that they claim it can and that can build a bit of frustration for those trying to hit higher Ram speeds.

The Phenom II C3 Revision CPU's are more capable of handling higher than 1800Mhz than this board can give proof of.

Hey mastiffman, so far i got the ram up to 1720 im gonna try higher right now will post results and emails from msi avoiding the issue when i come back. WISH ME LUCK IM GONNA NEED IT!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i hooked up my water cooling last nite(2 120mm rads, koolance block,etc) and it dropped my load temps 10c but my nb temps went up 10c. so under load cpu-44c nb-66c. i have the stock heatsink fan attached to the nb also. what is the max temp for the nb on this board? i have already replace the TIM on the nb


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i hooked up my water cooling last nite(2 120mm rads, koolance block,etc) and it dropped my load temps 10c but my nb temps went up 10c. so under load cpu-44c nb-66c. i have the stock heatsink fan attached to the nb also. what is the max temp for the nb on this board? i have already replace the TIM on the nb

MSI say 80c,but you dont want to be running at that temp for too long.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
MSI say 80c,but you dont want to be running at that temp for too long.









do think 66c is ok or should i find a way to get that 10c back?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
do think 66c is ok or should i find a way to get that 10c back?

Well the lower the better really,another tip,put your gpu in another slot,if you put it in the 3rd blue slot,it will still run at x16,and will reduce NB temp as well.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Well the lower the better really,another tip,put your gpu in another slot,if you put it in the 3rd blue slot,it will still run at x16,and will reduce NB temp as well.









i have 2 hd 5770's though. i just cant believe going from air to water would make the temp go up like that. i have a couple ideas though. gonna keep working on it.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i have 2 hd 5770's though. i just cant believe going from air to water would make the temp go up like that. i have a couple ideas though. gonna keep working on it.


You can still drop the top card into another slot,the difference between x16 and x8 is not really noticeable.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i have 2 hd 5770's though. i just cant believe going from air to water would make the temp go up like that. i have a couple ideas though. gonna keep working on it.


It makes total sense. The heatsink was designed to work in conjunction with an air cooler moving air across it. When eliminated the air cooler you eliminated the air moving across it. Temps go up.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


It makes total sense. The heatsink was designed to work in conjunction with an air cooler moving air across it. When eliminated the air cooler you eliminated the air moving across it. Temps go up.


with the megahalems it was partially covered and i had a 40mm fan on it. with water it is wide open with a bigger fan on it and im useing the same fans from the mega on one of the radiators in a push/pull configuration. i just added 2 40cfm fans to the side window and it dropped it down 2c. i now have 10 fans in hooked up.


----------



## Mastiffman

Heads up to all MSI motherboard owners that Have/ Will be RMA'd/ing an MSI motherboard or have Registered their product through MSI in some way. This will be sent out soon if you haven't alreay received it.....

Quote:



The MSI-forum and MSI-support team are fed-up with explaining you what can be found in the manual.
I mean, come on, how hard is it to read a manual?

They are printed on paper so you see them.

We have been talking to MSI for a couple of years and came up with a solution.
It has been implemented on a few boards for some time and with big success.
It had various names, like CoreCenter (1st gathering tool) upto DrMOS (fully automatic)

Some of you noticed because Windows wanted you to install a driver, but you couldn't find the manufacturer.
On AMD systems this was called the Away-driver.

What you didn't know is this, this driver activates the RTFM-chip. (Re-Turn inFormation to Manufacturer chip)
It means it can detect if you read a manual as well stores the parameters you have set in the BIOS.
As soon as you start Windows we are informed about your settings and manual readings.

As we have been monitoring peoples behavior for some time and combined those with the RMA information from returned boards.
At the same time monitoring questions on the forum and matched the IP's.
We have made a discovery.

A lot of RMA is unneeded and unwanted, many happens due to user mistakes, numbers show that 90% of the RMA is OC people killing boards and 
newbies connecting the wrong connectors or insert parts that should not be inserted.
Or simply forget to remove standoffs or CPU-power.
MSI plans on tackles those numbers, and the RTFM-chip will give a readout of what you have done when it did post or attempted to post!

Checking on you isn't new, Homeland-security done this ever you installed XP-SP3 or above, but their info in encrypted so useless to MSI.
So MSI decided to ban people from support, RMA and the forum who has done the damage themselves or didn't read the manual the first of next month.
We know who you are, and we have gathered enough information via our RTFM-chip.

The only question is, should MSI continue to do this? As some information is real bad.
Will this hurt your relation towards MSI products?

Please let us know, as we have to talk to MSI management the first of next month and make them decide what to do with the information.

To unsubscribe from these announcements, login to the forum and uncheck "Receive forum announcements and important notifications by email." in your profile.

You can view the full announcement by following this link:


----------



## Rockr69

So how is a RTFM chip gonna know if I've chosen to read the paper manual and not the pdf? Also if 90% of MOBO deaths are caused by OC and Newbie mistakes why have a bios that's so damn complex? Why not dumb it down a little and hardcode limits to prevent failure in the first place. My board which is only the third board I've ever owned and currently is in RMA being shipped back to me died for no apparent reason. All I did to OC it was bump the multiplier and cpu voltage. I ran everything else on auto. I did change out the NB TIM, but the temp was definitely in line with specs. Idle at 50c load at 61c. So why did my board die? Sounds to like everything else going to **** in this world. Big Money is taking over and the little guy can **** off.

You can be sure this will affect my loyalty towards MSI. I bought MSI in the first place because I was unable to kill my first MSI board despite being a dumbass and it still lives to this day, but if they're going to take this route I'll buy another brand for my next build and while there are a lot of users who haven't had any trouble with the GD-70 there are many who have. Like one reviewer of a MSI board said on Newegg "it's like a coin toss. You either get one that works with no problems or you get one thats junk" I paraphrased the quote, but it seems like that's the way it is with all manufacturers now days. So what do you do?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Heads up to all MSI motherboard owners that Have/ Will be RMA'd/ing an MSI motherboard or have Registered their product through MSI in some way. This will be sent out soon if you haven't alreay received it.....

Really a RTFM (read the f****** manual) chip Personally this sounds like BS to me.

BTW this thing has gone viral which really makes me LOL. I highly doubt that this is true, sounds more like a disgruntled employee.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

what does black screen mean? i keep getting it on my wife's pc while running prime blend. its the same setup as mine with a 955 instead of 965. oc'd to 3.8ghz. it goes black then reboots.


----------



## Rockr69

not enough cpu voltage.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Have you bought this fan holder? I mean the one which is placed in HDD cage or have you made it by yourself?

I was looking for high speed fans ... and these Yate Loon (I hear about them for the first time







seem to be just fine for my needs. (thought about Scythe Kaze Maru 140 mm fans 1900 RPM) to install them at the bottom and top of my case to make something like a "twister" inside







but I couldn't buy them anywhere.

nice pictures










So, what are your CPU temp now in idle and under load with this configuration?

----
BTW! *Mastiffman*
I tested my *MAX FSB* and it turned out that *360 MHz* so it's not so bad I think










For my fan holder, it actually came with my Antec 902 and they clip right on the HDD cases,though I'm sure there are holders for your case/manufacturer.

For the Yate Loon fans, I bought them off xoxide.com for $3.99 each. They are rated 90 CFM, though they do run a bit loud (high 30sdB). Very decent set of fans for only 4 bucks each. I highly recommend them if you don't mind them being slightly noisy.

My temps are rather weird. I'm just running my CPU @ stock clock of 3.2ghz, but with 1.247V, instead of the normal 1.35V until the AS-5 cures. I get idle temps of 31-32Â°C with 1.247V, but when I used 1.35V, I ended up getting idle temps of 32-33Â°C. Load temps (Prime95 small FFTS) at 1.247V, result in 38Â°C and for 1.35V, I think it was around 41-43Â°C. It's only been 3 days since I applied the AS-5, so temps should drop a few Â°C within the next week.

360 is a really nice HT ref clock OC. The highest I can bring mine is 347, though I can try for 348 and I'll get a 40% chance for it to boot up and run.

Oh, also when doing the wind tunnel configuration, I noticed the max RPM of my fans went up by 100RPM. The stock SM2 fan only runs a max of 1300RPM, but now it runs 1400 and my Yate Loon fans run a max of 2000RPM, but go up to 2133RPM.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Heads up to all MSI motherboard owners that Have/ Will be RMA'd/ing an MSI motherboard or have Registered their product through MSI in some way. This will be sent out soon if you haven't alreay received it.....


Just got this email..

I find it a little snobby.


----------



## moorhen2

I am of the opinion that no manufacturer should not have to repair/replace items of hardware if they have been misused,ie overclocked,as this voids any warranty,we all know that overclocking our hardware is done at our own risk,just like i warn users about using "beta"bios's,you do so at your own risk,if you brick your board doing so,then it's hard luck.

An example,"my board wont run my cpu at 4ghz,i am going to RMA it".If an item developes a genuine fault,then most manufacturers will replace/repair it,but you cant expect them to do the same for putting 2v through your cpu,or 4v through your ram,it should always be "do so at your own risk".









Please,this is not anything to do with the post by Mastiffman,just a general observation,i got the same e-mail as well.


----------



## Ampz

the RTFM chip thing was a big joke some one that worked the forums did so they say 

Heres what they had to say ====
RTFM-chip was a joke for April fools.

Hi there,

We are sorry people took this for prank for serious.

Nobody seem to have wondered what RTFM really means.
If you put the term in Google, you will find it is telling you to read the manual.

Just think, how would a chip check if you read manuals?
We thought of this prank after answering the many posts where people ask the obvious that is already in the manual.

But we learned a valuable lesson, no more April-fools jokes from the forum, a 10 year old thing just died.

Sorry that you took it for real and got mad.
=== 
URL to the post 
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=136959.0

man just reading that gave me a headache . 
i think it was a dumb thing to do really , even though it was a joke it is bad for business to degrade or threaten your costumers even if some of them are idiots that don't take the time to read up on info , not that the manual has much worth wile .
forums like this are gold mines of info for noobs that want to take the time to do things right .
im sure most of you aren't but iza nub


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ampz* 
the RTFM chip thing was a big joke some one that worked the forums did so they say 

Heres what they had to say ====
RTFM-chip was a joke for April fools.

Hi there,

We are sorry people took this for prank for serious.

Nobody seem to have wondered what RTFM really means.
If you put the term in Google, you will find it is telling you to read the manual.

Just think, how would a chip check if you read manuals?
We thought of this prank after answering the many posts where people ask the obvious that is already in the manual.

But we learned a valuable lesson, no more April-fools jokes from the forum, a 10 year old thing just died.

Sorry that you took it for real and got mad.
===
URL to the post
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=136959.0

man just reading that gave me a headache .
i think it was a dumb thing to do really , even though it was a joke it is bad for business to degrade or threaten your costumers even if some of them are idiots that don't take the time to read up on info , not that the manual has much worth wile .
forums like this are gold mines of info for noobs that want to take the time to do things right .
im sure most of you aren't but iza nub









You are right,it's a load of b######t,i thought april fools was on the 1st of april,LOL!!!


----------



## jck

Okay, I am having an issue with my mobo. I hope one of you guys can help.

I have 2 OCZ SSDs and 4 500GB HDs on the 6 port SB750 RAID controller, and then a BD-ROM/DVD-RW and 750GB HD (which is in a removable bay) on the 2 JMicron ports.

As it stands when the machine boots through BIOS, it shows my 6 drives on the SB750 controller in their RAID configs just fine.

When it goes to show the JMicron-attached drives, one or the other will show up...but not both. When I remove the 750GB drive and reboot, the ATAPI BD/DVD drive shows up in the JMicron device info. However, Windows XP x64 Pro will not use the drive at all for some reason.

I am flustered with this, because it seems that no matter what I do the mobo either keeps randomly losing the ACC setting, or the BIOS config morphs to something different, etc.

I have Bios 1.07. Does anyone know if this is a bad BIOS?

I am beginning to have doubts about having bought this mobo now. I might have just got dud, or it could be that the RAID controller design is just a POS.

I really need some direction if anyone else has had this issue. Do I flash to a newer BIOS? Reset the CMOS?

If I can't find something to resolve all this, I might just go buy an ASUS mobo and be done with it. I have spent too many evenings trying to figure out how to get my BD/DVD drive to work again so I can actually install software to my computer again.

Thanks for any help I can get.

jck


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Okay, I am having an issue with my mobo. I hope one of you guys can help.

I have 2 OCZ SSDs and 4 500GB HDs on the 6 port SB750 RAID controller, and then a BD-ROM/DVD-RW and 750GB HD (which is in a removable bay) on the 2 JMicron ports.

As it stands when the machine boots through BIOS, it shows my 6 drives on the SB750 controller in their RAID configs just fine.

When it goes to show the JMicron-attached drives, one or the other will show up...but not both. When I remove the 750GB drive and reboot, the ATAPI BD/DVD drive shows up in the JMicron device info. However, Windows XP x64 Pro will not use the drive at all for some reason.

I am flustered with this, because it seems that no matter what I do the mobo either keeps randomly losing the ACC setting, or the BIOS config morphs to something different, etc.

I have Bios 1.07. Does anyone know if this is a bad BIOS?

I am beginning to have doubts about having bought this mobo now. I might have just got dud, or it could be that the RAID controller design is just a POS.

I really need some direction if anyone else has had this issue. Do I flash to a newer BIOS? Reset the CMOS?

If I can't find something to resolve all this, I might just go buy an ASUS mobo and be done with it. I have spent too many evenings trying to figure out how to get my BD/DVD drive to work again so I can actually install software to my computer again.

Thanks for any help I can get.

jck


When using the two "jmicron" ports,they require drivers,and if you have set "raid" in the bios for the sata ports,you cant raid an hdd with a optical drive,it wont work.









Jmicron has never been any good really,better off not using those ports.


----------



## mduclow

@jck -- Sorry buddy, I don't think I can help here. I've never used the JMicron ports for anything.

This is probably unnecessary, but you do not have the sata cables folded to 90 degrees or anything like that, do you? You do have them set as raid in the bios, right? This way they should show as JBoD's (just a bunch of disks), as opposed to being in a RAID array. I'll go check the bios after posting this and edit if I find something worth commenting on.

Also, do you mean you have bios 1.7 (mentioned 1.07)? I have found that one (1.7) to be a pretty solid bios.

Marc

*EDIT:* Found this on the interent searching about the JMB322 controller, don't know if you've seen it as well.

_"*Re: JMB322 controller connected drives not appearing in windows*

For other people's future reference. I got it working.

After installing the new driver_ (he means a JMB322 driver) _it didn't work until I reset the BIOS to defaults and then reconfigured the drives to Normal mode.

Now it's working and I have 9 HDDs and one CD-ROM showing in Windows as it should be.

Thanks for the help everyone."
_
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/jmb3...windows-34457/

Check this out too, a bit more detail on the JMB322 controller:
http://www.jmicron.com/PDF/JMB32X/JMB322.pdf

Another forum thread on this issue, that seems to have been resolved:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## moorhen2

@jck,i would move two of your hard drives from the souhbridge controller,and put you odd HDD and optical drive on there,and put the matching hdd's on the jmicron controller.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


When using the two "jmicron" ports,they require drivers,and if you have set "raid" in the bios for the sata ports,you cant raid an hdd with a optical drive,it wont work.









Jmicron has never been any good really,better off not using those ports.


Yeah, I know you can't raid them. Just that you have to set the RAID setting, then afterward you add one drive at a time and it detects them as JBOD.

funny thing is, the DVD drive worked with the hard drive 2-3 weeks ago, and I've done no BIOS updates or anything.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


@jck -- Sorry buddy, I don't think I can help here. I've never used the JMicron ports for anything.


Yeah, that's becoming a theme I see. JMicron ports = bad.

Quote:



This is probably unnecessary, but you do not have the sata cables folded to 90 degrees or anything like that, do you? You do have them set as raid in the bios, right? This way they should show as JBoD's (just a bunch of disks), as opposed to being in a RAID array. I'll go check the bios after posting this and edit if I find something worth commenting on.

Also, do you mean you have bios 1.7 (mentioned 1.07)? I have found that one (1.7) to be a pretty solid bios.

Marc


Nah. Haven't overbent the cables. Even tried new, out of the pack SATA cables I had in reserve for future machine building. Didn't help.

They are on RAID, and set to AHCI and not IDE. They used to work. A couple weeks ago, they quit. The only thing I've done is upgrade the processor. Maybe that is what freaked out the BIOS/CMOS?

Quote:



*EDIT:* Found this on the interent searching about the JMB322 controller, don't know if you've seen it as well.

_"*Re: JMB322 controller connected drives not appearing in windows*

For other people's future reference. I got it working.

After installing the new driver_ (he means a JMB322 driver) _it didn't work until I reset the BIOS to defaults and then reconfigured the drives to Normal mode.

Now it's working and I have 9 HDDs and one CD-ROM showing in Windows as it should be.

Thanks for the help everyone." 
_
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/jmb3...windows-34457/

Check this out too, a bit more detail on the JMB322 controller:
http://www.jmicron.com/PDF/JMB32X/JMB322.pdf

Another forum thread on this issue, that seems to have been resolved:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


I'll definitely check that out when I get home, Marc. Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


@jck,i would move two of your hard drives from the souhbridge controller,and put you odd HDD and optical drive on there,and put the matching hdd's on the jmicron controller.


This is where I have dilemmas, cause I thought of this:

1) I can't move 2 of 4 of the HDDs that are in RAID 10. That would split the array.

2) I don't want to move the 2 SSDs onto the JMicron controller, because I understand its throughput is not nearly what the SB750's is.

3) I paid almost $200 for the board, and I want to make it work for that much. Otherwise, it was a waste of money.

I just am frustrated. Like I said, I've been trying to figure out how to get the stinkin thing to talk to the BD/DVD again. I probably could have for $10 more got the Crosshair III mobo and (if it's RAID controllers are like the M2N32-SLi mobo I got a few years ago) not had any issues.

This is my first MSI board ever. Although it's overclocking tools/facilities are insane, this sporadically dropping the ACC setting frustrates me. It's almost like the motherboard is sticking its tongue out at me on occassion just to get attention from me.









Oh well. I'll try things tonight and, if I don't get mad in the process, let you guys know if anything good comes about.

Thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah, I know you can't raid them. Just that you have to set the RAID setting, then afterward you add one drive at a time and it detects them as JBOD.

funny thing is, the DVD drive worked with the hard drive 2-3 weeks ago, and I've done no BIOS updates or anything.

Yeah, that's becoming a theme I see. JMicron ports = bad.

Nah. Haven't overbent the cables. Even tried new, out of the pack SATA cables I had in reserve for future machine building. Didn't help.

They are on RAID, and set to AHCI and not IDE. They used to work. A couple weeks ago, they quit. The only thing I've done is upgrade the processor. Maybe that is what freaked out the BIOS/CMOS?

I'll definitely check that out when I get home, Marc. Thanks









This is where I have dilemmas, cause I thought of this:

1) I can't move 2 of 4 of the HDDs that are in RAID 10. That would split the array.

2) I don't want to move the 2 SSDs onto the JMicron controller, because I understand its throughput is not nearly what the SB750's is.

3) I paid almost $200 for the board, and I want to make it work for that much. Otherwise, it was a waste of money.

I just am frustrated. Like I said, I've been trying to figure out how to get the stinkin thing to talk to the BD/DVD again. I probably could have for $10 more got the Crosshair III mobo and (if it's RAID controllers are like the M2N32-SLi mobo I got a few years ago) not had any issues.

This is my first MSI board ever. Although it's overclocking tools/facilities are insane, this sporadically dropping the ACC setting frustrates me. It's almost like the motherboard is sticking its tongue out at me on occassion just to get attention from me.









Oh well. I'll try things tonight and, if I don't get mad in the process, let you guys know if anything good comes about.

Thanks










I feel your pain mate,it must be so frustrating,not trying to be funny,but do you really need so many hdd's,just a thought.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I feel your pain mate,it must be so frustrating,not trying to be funny,but do you really need so many hdd's,just a thought.









Thanks. I appreciate it.









I got the 4 HDDs to have RAID 10 so I'd have performance and redundancy.

I was gonna partially use this machine to start developing software (I own MS VS.NET 2003 Enterprise Architect) in hopes of maybe creating a variable practice office management/collaboration system.

If I have to (the things Marc posted links to don't work), I will consider buying 2 1-2TB drives and just RAID 1ing them. I just want to make sure I have redundancy + backups (the 750GB removable + Acronis = my other way of backing up 1 time a week, RAID 10 = performance + fail-safe backup 24/7).

I'll definitely let you know how it works out. Not sure when I can get to it now, as I have a cracked windshield in my new car to deal with tomorrow, and a mom who wants me to come fix her computer ASAP and they live 3 hours from me.

I need more "me" time.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Thanks. I appreciate it.









I got the 4 HDDs to have RAID 10 so I'd have performance and redundancy.

I was gonna partially use this machine to start developing software (I own MS VS.NET 2003 Enterprise Architect) in hopes of maybe creating a variable practice office management/collaboration system.

If I have to (the things Marc posted links to don't work), I will consider buying 2 1-2TB drives and just RAID 1ing them. I just want to make sure I have redundancy + backups (the 750GB removable + Acronis = my other way of backing up 1 time a week, RAID 10 = performance + fail-safe backup 24/7).

I'll definitely let you know how it works out. Not sure when I can get to it now, as I have a cracked windshield in my new car to deal with tomorrow, and a mom who wants me to come fix her computer ASAP and they live 3 hours from me.

I need more "me" time.









Ok mate,i think the getting 2 bigger drives is the best option,i think 3-4 TB's total space would be the way to go.









I think we could all do with more "me time"LOL!!!


----------



## harrell98

Ok, well I've been trying to get some help with my memory from OCZ, but they just blame it on the board saying that it's a OC for this board and it probably can't support it....whatever.

I purchased the OCZ Black Edition Memory 4GB (OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK), but have been unable to run them stable at the stock 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.65v they are rated at. Keep in mind that I have not overclocked anything on the system or modified any voltages, other than the memory voltage.

I initially thought it was a mother board issues, because the memory would pass memtest86+ for 24 hours and the Prime95 Small FFT test would run stable for 12 hours. I had the board RMA'd through Newegg, but I have the exact same problem with the replacement board. The very instant I start a Prime95 blend test @ 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.65v, the system locks up.

I did find that the memory will run @ 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 if it is not in dual channel however. I have no idea what this could indicate. The only way I have been able get the system to be stable during stress tests is with the memory at 1066Mhz.

I have tried it with the following BIOS revisions; 1.7, 1.8, 1.9. Currently the motherboard is using BIOS 1.7.

Please help! What should I try? I'm not really familiar with adjusting voltages for memory stability.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrell98* 
Ok, well I've been trying to get some help with my memory from OCZ, but they just blame it on the board saying that it's a OC for this board and it probably can't support it....whatever.

I purchased the OCZ Black Edition Memory 4GB (OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK), but have been unable to run them stable at the stock 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.65v they are rated at. Keep in mind that I have not overclocked anything on the system or modified any voltages, other than the memory voltage.

I initially thought it was a mother board issues, because the memory would pass memtest86+ for 24 hours and the Prime95 Small FFT test would run stable for 12 hours. I had the board RMA'd through Newegg, but I have the exact same problem with the replacement board. The very instant I start a Prime95 blend test @ 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.65v, the system locks up.

I did find that the memory will run @ 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 if it is not in dual channel however. I have no idea what this could indicate. The only way I have been able get the system to be stable during stress tests is with the memory at 1066Mhz.

Please help! What should I try? I'm not really familiar with adjusting voltages for memory stability.

First,welcome to the forum,now lets try and help,have you set the mem timings manualy in the bios,if not your ram will default to it's "SPD"timings,google cpu-z,and download the latest version,it's free.

Here is what it will look like.









Get back to us,and we will help some more.









PS failing blend could be the cpu not the ram.


----------



## harrell98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


First,welcome to the forum,now lets try and help,have you set the mem timings manualy in the bios,if not your ram will default to it's "SPD"timings,google cpu-z,and download the latest version,it's free.

Here is what it will look like.









Get back to us,and we will help some more.









PS failing blend could be the cpu not the ram.


Thank you for the quick response. I'm not at home currently, but i can get screen shots of my CPU-Z results later tonight. I have indeed set the timings in the BIOS manually to 8-8-8-24 and set it to run at 1600mhz. I also manually set the DDR voltage to 1.65v as OCZ specifies.

I too am a bit afraid that the processor may have a bad IMC, but I don't know who to tell if the memory or the CPU is the culprit.


----------



## moorhen2

Thats ok,i take it you have all the other bios settings on "auto" then,if so,this could be the problem.


----------



## harrell98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Thats ok,i take it you have all the other bios settings on "auto" then,if so,this could be the problem.










Here are the only settings I changed in the BIOS
DDR Voltage - 1.65v
Memory Timings - 8-8-8-24 (32)
FSB







RAM - 1:4
Spread Spectrum - Disabled

Everything else is at default/auto.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Ok mate,i think the getting 2 bigger drives is the best option,i think 3-4 TB's total space would be the way to go.









I think we could all do with more "me time"LOL!!!

I was looking. There are some decent prices on 1.5TB drives. I could RAID1 2 of those, and still have 1.5TB of redundant storage that is failsafe...I think. Or does RAID 1 require 3 drives.

Ugh. My brain hurts. To much VBA programming.









I need to play a video game...soon


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I was looking. There are some decent prices on 1.5TB drives. I could RAID1 2 of those, and still have 1.5TB of redundant storage that is failsafe...I think. Or does RAID 1 require 3 drives.

Ugh. My brain hurts. To much VBA programming.









I need to play a video game...soon









If you raid 2 1.5TB drives in raid 1,ie mirrored,you only get 1.5TB actual storage space,you need raid 0,ie stripped to get 3TB actual storage space,or 2.8TB to be precise.


----------



## moparbob7

So guys which is better ganged or unganged? I currently have mine on ganged.

Thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
So guys which is better ganged or unganged? I currently have mine on ganged.

Thanks

Has to be unganged for me,i think most users on here are the same.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Has to be unganged for me,i think most users on here are the same.









yeah unganged here too.


----------



## Rockr69

Someone set me straight. Does the Ph II have one or two IMC?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Someone set me straight. Does the Ph II have one or two IMC?

only one AFAIK.


----------



## pmrballer123

HEY SOMEONE PLEASE HELP I NEED HELP WITH THESE BIOS HERE IS MY THREAD http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ut-my-msi.html


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Someone set me straight. Does the Ph II have one or two IMC?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
only one AFAIK.

Phenom 2's have two IMC's,one for DDR2 and one for DDR3,thats why they are backwards compatible with AM2+ boards.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pmrballer123* 
HEY SOMEONE PLEASE HELP I NEED HELP WITH THESE BIOS HERE IS MY THREAD http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ut-my-msi.html

You do realise that upper case is classed as shouting,so what is it we can help you with,little more info needed please.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Really a RTFM (read the f****** manual) chip Personally this sounds like BS to me.

BTW this thing has gone viral which really makes me LOL. I highly doubt that this is true, sounds more like a disgruntled employee.


LOL- YOU got it buddy! What's the date?

Quote:



Hi there,

We are sorry people took this for prank for serious.

Nobody seem to have wondered what RTFM really means.
If you put the term in Google, you will find it is telling you to read the manual.

Just think, how would a chip check if you read manuals?
We thought of this prank after answering the many posts where people ask the obvious that is already in the manual.

But we learned a valuable lesson, no more April-fools jokes from the forum, a 10 year old thing just died.

Sorry that you took it for real and got mad.

To unsubscribe from these announcements, login to the forum and uncheck "Receive forum announcements and important notifications by email." in your profile.

You can view the full announcement by following this link:

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=136959.0

Regards,
The MSI HQ User to User Forum Team.



Unganged here as well. and Yes, the Phenom II chips and 2 memoery controllers. One for DDR2 and one for DDR3 they are independant of one another and increase compatibility.... So Moorhen2 is Correct!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL- YOU got it buddy! What's the date?

Unganged here as well. and Yes, the Phenom II chips and 2 memoery controllers. One for DDR2 and one for DDR3 they are independant of one another and increase compatibility.... So Moorhen2 is Correct!


My god,i got something right,LOL!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ampz*


the RTFM chip thing was a big joke some one that worked the forums did so they say 

Heres what they had to say ====
RTFM-chip was a joke for April fools.

Hi there,

We are sorry people took this for prank for serious.

Nobody seem to have wondered what RTFM really means.
If you put the term in Google, you will find it is telling you to read the manual.

Just think, how would a chip check if you read manuals?
We thought of this prank after answering the many posts where people ask the obvious that is already in the manual.

But we learned a valuable lesson, no more April-fools jokes from the forum, a 10 year old thing just died.

Sorry that you took it for real and got mad.
=== 
URL to the post 
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=136959.0

man just reading that gave me a headache . 
i think it was a dumb thing to do really , even though it was a joke it is bad for business to degrade or threaten your costumers even if some of them are idiots that don't take the time to read up on info , not that the manual has much worth wile .
forums like this are gold mines of info for noobs that want to take the time to do things right .
im sure most of you aren't but iza nub










This is probably the misinformation meant to put us all at ease while the original post was written badly to bolster the "apology" and there really is a Read The ******* Manual chip calling home to MSI to alert them of all my failed overclocking attempts and cpu voltage bumps to over 1.65 volts to see if it would run so they really could ban me for life from tech support and RMA. Conspiracy Theorists UNITE!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Phenom 2's have two IMC's,one for DDR2 and one for DDR3,thats why they are backwards compatible with AM2+ boards.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


My god,i got something right,LOL!!!










LOL is not the first time I have been wrong wont be the last + rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


This is probably the misinformation meant to put us all at ease while the original post was written badly to bolster the "apology" and there really is a Read The ******* Manual chip calling home to MSI to alert them of all my failed overclocking attempts and cpu voltage bumps to over 1.65 volts to see if it would run so they really could ban me for life from tech support and RMA. Conspiracy Theorists UNITE!


LMBO


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


LOL is not the first time I have been wrong wont be the last + rep

LMBO


Thanks eclipse,well we cant be expected to know everything can we,LOL!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Thanks eclipse,well we cant be expected to know everything can we,LOL!!









When my kids first started asking me questions and I would wow them with my answers they said "wow dad! you know everything!" and while my ego wanted to agree with them the father in me took over and decided to blend the two together. So I replied, "No, not everything theres still 42 things I need to learn and *then* I'll know everything" Well as the kids have grown and discovered I was full of **** my oldest daughter asked me a question and when I said I don't know she fired back "I guess that makes 43 things you don't know" I just started laughing. Anyway I think I'm at last count up to 75. Kids, you gotta love em.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
When my kids first started asking me questions and I would wow them with my answers they said "wow dad! you know everything!" and while my ego wanted to agree with them the father in me took over and decided to blend the two together. So I replied, "No, not everything theres still 42 things I need to learn and *then* I'll know everything" Well as the kids have grown and discovered I was full of **** my oldest daughter asked me a question and when I said I don't know she fired back "I guess that makes 43 things you don't know" I just started laughing. Anyway I think I'm at last count up to 75. Kids, you gotta love em.

LOL!!!







,yes as parents,we do like to think we know it all,to impress the kids,but it never works,mind you i still know more than my grown up boys,it's "dad,can you come over and look at my pc",dont you just love um,.


----------



## moparbob7

Hey guys I have a problem, it is hard to explain. I have lots of pictures on a partition and have lots of folders inside with the large icons. The problem I am having is that very often when I go into the drive or folders the thumbnails or the folder are not there, like it is see through or u know its there but it just not showing up. It is like a very slow computer loading the folders and thumbnails. The folders and thumbnails are slow to load, and it is not every folder just certain ones. It does this often and it sucks. What could this be?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


Hey guys I have a problem, it is hard to explain. I have lots of pictures on a partition and have lots of folders inside with the large icons. The problem I am having is that very often when I go into the drive or folders the thumbnails or the folder are not there, like it is see through or u know its there but it just not showing up. It is like a very slow computer loading the folders and thumbnails. The folders and thumbnails are slow to load, and it is not every folder just certain ones. It does this often and it sucks. What could this be?


sounds like your drive might be going south on you. If you don't already, get a copy of WD drive tools and boot into dos and scan your drive for errors. Most times drive tools can repair the disc or it will at least tell you if it's going out.


----------



## moparbob7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


sounds like your drive might be going south on you. If you don't already, get a copy of WD drive tools and boot into dos and scan your drive for errors. Most times drive tools can repair the disc or it will at least tell you if it's going out.


I have 3 drives and it does it on every single one, even my new 1TB WD drive I just bought. I dont know what it could be?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


I have 3 drives and it does it on every single one, even my new 1TB WD drive I just bought. I dont know what it could be?


Dont know if this will help,but when you open a folder,in the top right corner there should be an option to "view small icons"try this,not sure if it will help.


----------



## Sc1ZZeN

i was wondering if you guys could possibly help me. It seams like nothing i do will make my cpu run stable overclocked on this board. My old gigabyte board I could run at 4GHZ using only the multiplier and a little more voltage, this one chokes out on any boost to the FSB and is unstable when messing with the multiplier. it stays cold so i know that's not the issue I am trying to do it all in the bios any help would be appreciated!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN*


i was wondering if you guys could possibly help me. It seams like nothing i do will make my cpu run stable overclocked on this board. My old gigabyte board I could run at 4GHZ using only the multiplier and a little more voltage, this one chokes out on any boost to the FSB and is unstable when messing with the multiplier. it stays cold so i know that's not the issue I am trying to do it all in the bios any help would be appreciated!


Welcome to the forum,can you be a bit more specific about your problem,and the bios settings your using,this would help.


----------



## Sc1ZZeN

so far everything is back to stock. i have turned spread spectrum off i tried to use the auto overclock but that ends with the monitor on standby and the mobo giving me FF flashing every few seconds till i decide to reset the bios. i just tried to mess with the multiplier since that is an easy way to OC and i raise the cpu voltage to just under 1.5volts but even raising the multiplier to 18x windows will start to load but crashes out soon after the desktop starts to appear. and if i even TRY to change the FSB then its automatic fail. im really new to overclocking in bios so thank you for for any and all help


----------



## DrBrownfinger

so my nb (2800) temps just kept getting higher and higher. it was at 75c and i decided to go back to my air cooler setup and reapply tim. now im at 43c idle and 50c load. my cpu temp is 53c load. room temp is 22c. im gonna get a couple water blocks for the nb and sb. any ideas on which ones i should get. i was looking at the koolance stuff but it seems to be universal and i'd kinda prefer something made for this board.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN* 
so far everything is back to stock. i have turned spread spectrum off i tried to use the auto overclock but that ends with the monitor on standby and the mobo giving me FF flashing every few seconds till i decide to reset the bios. i just tried to mess with the multiplier since that is an easy way to OC and i raise the cpu voltage to just under 1.5volts but even raising the multiplier to 18x windows will start to load but crashes out soon after the desktop starts to appear. and if i even TRY to change the FSB then its automatic fail. im really new to overclocking in bios so thank you for for any and all help

i dont know anything about the c2's, sorry. this is the place to be for help though. i know i've had nothing but problems useing oc programs like aod.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
so my nb (2800) temps just kept getting higher and higher. it was at 75c and i decided to go back to my air cooler setup and reapply tim. now im at 43c idle and 50c load. my cpu temp is 53c load. room temp is 22c. im gonna get a couple water blocks for the nb and sb. any ideas on which ones i should get. i was looking at the koolance stuff but it seems to be universal and i'd kinda prefer something made for this board.

There aren't specific NB/SB blocks for this board, though I remember there was someone who was planning to get some as well. There are links to blocks maybe 30 pages back.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN* 
so far everything is back to stock. i have turned spread spectrum off i tried to use the auto overclock but that ends with the monitor on standby and the mobo giving me FF flashing every few seconds till i decide to reset the bios. i just tried to mess with the multiplier since that is an easy way to OC and i raise the cpu voltage to just under 1.5volts but even raising the multiplier to 18x windows will start to load but crashes out soon after the desktop starts to appear. and if i even TRY to change the FSB then its automatic fail. im really new to overclocking in bios so thank you for for any and all help

Assuming you are using bios 1.7 or higher.

You need to have SS off as well as [email protected] and any other power saving options I have forgotten. Next you want to raise the "cpu voltage" to say 1.5 and then raise the multi. You are alos going to need to raise the "cpu-NB voltage" because you are running 4 sticks of ram. I would suggest 1.3-1.4 . Next make sure your ram voltage is set to it's rated stock specs.(the high end) Now check to make sure you are not trying to OC your ram with the divider, and then go into the advanced Dram config. Set this to both and enter stock timings bot both sets. Now you should be able to raise your cpu-multi quite easily if not I guess we might have to do some trouble shooting.


----------



## moparbob7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Assuming you are using bios 1.7 or higher.

You need to have SS off as well as [email protected] and any other power saving options I have forgotten. Next you want to raise the "cpu voltage" to say 1.5 and then raise the multi. You are alos going to need to raise the "cpu-NB voltage" because you are running 4 sticks of ram. I would suggest 1.3-1.4 . Next make sure your ram voltage is set to it's rated stock specs.(the high end) Now check to make sure you are not trying to OC your ram with the divider, and then go into the advanced Dram config. Set this to both and enter stock timings bot both sets. Now you should be able to raise your cpu-multi quite easily if not I guess we might have to do some trouble shooting.

What about the ACC and unlock CPU core? Do you guys use that at all and if so could u give some details? I am having the same problem, I can overclock it to 3.816 and it is like 80% stable, if I stress test it it crashes in like 15 or so seconds. I have the Rev C2. I do have the stock fan and my idle temp is around 47 so so and when I do the stress test it crashes around 60 to 63. It that normal? I see some of u guys go up to like the mid 70's

Thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
What about the ACC and unlock CPU core? Do you guys use that at all and if so could u give some details? I am having the same problem, I can overclock it to 3.816 and it is like 80% stable, if I stress test it it crashes in like 15 or so seconds. I have the Rev C2. I do have the stock fan and my idle temp is around 47 so so and when I do the stress test it crashes around 60 to 63. It that normal? I see some of u guys go up to like the mid 70's

Thanks

Mid 70s maybe on the NB but your cpu should load out 55 tops. You should get better cooling.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN* 
i was wondering if you guys could possibly help me. It seams like nothing i do will make my cpu run stable overclocked on this board. My old gigabyte board I could run at 4GHZ using only the multiplier and a little more voltage, this one chokes out on any boost to the FSB and is unstable when messing with the multiplier. it stays cold so i know that's not the issue I am trying to do it all in the bios any help would be appreciated!

Correct me if i'm wrong,but looking at your rig specs,it looks like your using 1 stick of ram,1 4gig stick,is that right,????


----------



## mav2000

Hey...so i finally get the ocz to run at 1600 CL7, but with CPU NB at 1.35V @ 2.0Ghz...funny thing here, I cant raise the multi on the CPU NB by even one X, which will cause it to fail memtest and prime...any ideas on this?

Secondly anyone here use a SSD? ure feedback on that will be appreciated.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Hey...so i finally get the ocz to run at 1600 CL7, but with CPU NB at 1.35V @ 2.0Ghz...funny thing here, I cant raise the multi on the CPU NB by even one X, which will cause it to fail memtest and prime...any ideas on this?

Secondly anyone here use a SSD? ure feedback on that will be appreciated.

That's good mav,so you cant give the cpu-nb anything over stock 2ghz,without crashing,what voltage do you have on the memory,and are you using the 2 VDD voltages,???


----------



## Sc1ZZeN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Correct me if i'm wrong,but looking at your rig specs,it looks like your using 1 stick of ram,1 4gig stick,is that right,????









yep







one stick 4 gigs thinking abut ordering the other 12 gigs next month
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-307-_-Product

eclipseaudio4 i will try you suggestions but should i worry as much about the ram you thought i had 4x1gb config

again TY to everyone that is trying to help OH and my bios is v1.90


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN* 
yep







one stick 4 gigs thinking abut ordering the other 12 gigs next month
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-307-_-Product

eclipseaudio4 i will try you suggestions but should i worry as much about the ram you thought i had 4x1gb config

again TY to everyone that is trying to help OH and my bios is v1.90

This is your problem,PH2's run in dual channel,so you need 2 sticks per channel,to be honest 4gig of memory is plenty,more than this is wasted,but thats 4gig using 2x 2gig.Just my opinion.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moparbob7* 
What about the ACC and unlock CPU core? Do you guys use that at all and if so could u give some details? I am having the same problem, I can overclock it to 3.816 and it is like 80% stable, if I stress test it it crashes in like 15 or so seconds. I have the Rev C2. I do have the stock fan and my idle temp is around 47 so so and when I do the stress test it crashes around 60 to 63. It that normal? I see some of u guys go up to like the mid 70's

Thanks

I would'nt advise overclocking on the stock HSF,thats why your having problems with temps,better off getting an aftermarket HSF.

As for ACC and unlock cpu core,you dont need to be using them,disable them,ACC was never meant to be used with PH2's,was meant for the older PH's that had the "cold bug".


----------



## Sc1ZZeN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
to be honest 4gig of memory is plenty,more than this is wasted,but thats 4gig using 2x 2gig.Just my opinion.









oh no doubt im just going over board







my last pc was such a POS it still had rambus ram. now the VA is paying me to go to college so im going all out









im not sure I understand the board I switched from I only had 2gb of ddr2 in a 1x2gb config and I ran stable at 4ghz.

also is there a good set of waterblocks for this board? I'm ordering a EK-FC5870
for my video and it would be way easier to plumb at at once (and cheaper)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN* 
oh no doubt im just going over board







my last pc was such a POS it still had rambus ram. now the VA is paying me to go to college so im going all out









im not sure I understand the board I switched from I only had 2gb of ddr2 in a 1x2gb config and I ran stable at 4ghz.

also is there a good set of waterblocks for this board? I'm ordering a EK-FC5870
for my video and it would be way easier to plumb at at once (and cheaper)

Have you tried your ram in the blue slots,and have you tried "ganged",worth a go.

As for waterblocks,there are plenty of good ones on the market,choice is yours really,bearing in mind your TT760i is only classed as entry level liquid cooling,i know,i have used one.







No disrespect meant.


----------



## Sc1ZZeN

haha no worries moorhen! you are right it is an entry lvl and really if you dont have the Thermaltake spedo case OR a case that you have opened above the drive bay its really not that great at removing heat. im changing out the pump to a higher flow and a bigger reservoir but the radiator is pretty good and i added a TMG1 so it really has no problems keeping the cpu nice and cool but im doing the BIG upgrades this month, summers in Florida are hell.

i will try my ram in a blue slot but i cant use "ganged" you have to have 2 sticks and thats not till next month


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN*


haha no worries moorhen! you are right it is an entry lvl and really if you dont have the Thermaltake spedo case OR a case that you have opened above the drive bay its really not that great at removing heat. im changing out the pump to a higher flow and a bigger reservoir but the radiator is pretty good and i added a TMG1 so it really has no problems keeping the cpu nice and cool but im doing the BIG upgrades this month, summers in Florida are hell.

i will try my ram in a blue slot but i cant use "ganged" you have to have 2 sticks and thats not till next month










No problem mate,good luck with the upgrade.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


That's good mav,so you cant give the cpu-nb anything over stock 2ghz,without crashing,what voltage do you have on the memory,and are you using the 2 VDD voltages,???


The CPU VDD isa little higher than CPU and the CPU NB VDD is on Auto. Memory is at 1.65v as rated.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


The CPU VDD isa little higher than CPU and the CPU NB VDD is on Auto. Memory is at 1.65v as rated.


This is what i use 24/7 for 4.1ghz:This is just to give you an idea,for refference:


----------



## AMDnator

Hi!
I have two Problems - please help!

1) How can I read the correct temps of the Northbridge?
If I even cold start my PC all Programs iÂ´ve tried shows 
around 90 Celsius. 
After 20 Minutes stress-test it shows then 94 Celsius.
This canÂ´t be right.

2) I have Bios 1.9. My System: Phenom II x 4 945 C3 Stepping with 8GB 
G.E.I.L 1333 RAM 7-7-7-21 1,5V. 
My PC runs stable with all Settings at AUTO except HT-Link Voltage 
fixed at 1.25V with an Ref. of 240 MHz = 3,6 GHZ (1,325V CPU-Z)
BUT my RAM (which works perfect when CPU is not overclocked) 
makes Problems because it works only with an 
RAM Divider of 1:2 = 960 MHZ.
If I choose 1:2,66 = 1280 MHZ it will not even boot.

What can I try to fix this?

THANK YOU!

A.

P.S: Sorry for my bad english - IÂ´m from Germany.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDnator*


Hi!
I have two Problems - please help!

1) How can I read the correct temps of the Northbridge?
If I even cold start my PC all Programs iÂ´ve tried shows 
around 90 Celsius. 
After 20 Minutes stress-test it shows then 94 Celsius.
This canÂ´t be right.

2) I have Bios 1.9. My System: Phenom II x 4 945 C3 Stepping with 8GB 
G.E.I.L 1333 RAM 7-7-7-21 1,5V. 
My PC runs stable with all Settings at AUTO except HT-Link Voltage 
fixed at 1.25V with an Ref. of 240 MHz = 3,6 GHZ (1,325V CPU-Z)
BUT my RAM (which works perfect when CPU is not overclocked) 
makes Problems because it works only with an 
RAM Divider of 1:2 = 960 MHZ.
If I choose 1:2,66 = 1280 MHZ it will not even boot.

What can I try to fix this?

THANK YOU!

A.

P.S: Sorry for my bad english - IÂ´m from Germany.


Welcome to the forum,first you can try "everest",you can download a trial version,this will give you a good idea of your true NB temp,90c seems very high.MSI specify a maximum of 80c.

Because your overclocking the HTT/FSB,doing so automaticaly overclocks the memory,your default frequency should be 667mhz x2 =1333mhz..you also have to put the memory timings in the bios manualy,and your ram voltage manualy as well,1.5v seems low,and as your trying to run 8gig,they will need more voltage.If you take a stick out and look at the lable,it will tell you the corect timings and voltage for the sticks.Hope this helps.


----------



## harrell98

Is there any possibility that the CPU IMC or MB is the culprit if I have to raise the voltage of my memory to get my machine to run stable at 1600mhz?

I had not been able to get my machine to run stable with the memory set at the manufacturer specified 1.65v @ 1600mhz. I finally just set the DDR voltage to 1.67v and now the machine will actually do a blend test within Prime95 rather than locking up immediately.

The memory passed a 24 test with memtest86+, so I'm unsure if that means the CPU IMC is having issue. Would the memory voltage have any affect on the IMC performance or would that just indicate the memory is the issue?

I'm trying to decided if I should RMA this memory since it will not run at it's specified voltage, but I don't know if 0.02v is withing acceptable tolerance range. What happens if I start to OC the CPU, will I have to keep bumping the DDR voltage up even more than usual?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrell98*


Is there any possibility that the CPU IMC or MB is the culprit if I have to raise the voltage of my memory to get my machine to run stable at 1600mhz?

I had not been able to get my machine to run stable with the memory set at the manufacturer specified 1.65v @ 1600mhz. I finally just set the DDR voltage to 1.67v and now the machine will actually do a blend test within Prime95 rather than locking up immediately.

The memory passed a 24 test with memtest86+, so I'm unsure if that means the CPU IMC is having issue. Would the memory voltage have any affect on the IMC performance or would that just indicate the memory is the issue?

I'm trying to decided if I should RMA this memory since it will not run at it's specified voltage, but I don't know if 0.02v is withing acceptable tolerance range. What happens if I start to OC the CPU, will I have to keep bumping the DDR voltage up even more than usual?


There are many factors to take into consideration when suffering stability problems,you may have to give the CPU-NB aka the IMC a bit more voltage and frequency for the ram to run stable at 1600mhz,if your IMC is a bit on the weak side using more CPU-NB and DRAM voltage will help the IMC out.









And no,you wont have to worry about ram voltage when you start to oc the cpu,you would only have to worry about that if you want to overclock via the HTT/FSB,as doing so automaticaly raises the memory frequency and HT link speed.


----------



## harrell98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


There are many factors to take into consideration when suffering stability problems,you may have to give the CPU-NB aka the IMC a bit more voltage and frequency for the ram to run stable at 1600mhz,if your IMC is a bit on the weak side using mor CPU-NB and DRAM voltage will help the IMC out.










What is the default CPU-NB Voltage? I would like to increase just the CPU-NB voltage and see if I can get the memory stable without increasing the memory voltage.

Should I even mess with the CPU-NB voltage if increasing the DDR Voltage by 0.02 makes it stable?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrell98*


What is the default CPU-NB Voltage? I would like to increase just the CPU-NB voltage and see if I can get the memory stable without increasing the memory voltage.

Should I even mess with the CPU-NB voltage if increasing the DDR Voltage by 0.02 makes it stable?


If it's stable at just an increase in voltage of 0.02v,this is well within tolerance,dont be frightened to give things a tad more juice,example,my ram is rated at 1600mhz @1.65v,but i run it @1800mhz,but it needs 1.79v for stability,i would'nt advise this with your ram,but you get my point.









If your CPU-NB voltage is on auto,it will be running at it's default voltage,that is if your not using the VDD voltages,if you are,then it will depend on the CPU-NB VDD voltage.


----------



## harrell98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


If it's stable at just an increase in voltage of 0.02v,this is well within tolerance,dont be frightened to give things a tad more juice,example,my ram is rated at 1600mhz @1.65v,but i run it @1800mhz,but it needs 1.79v for stability,i would'nt advise this with your ram,but you get my point.









If your CPU-NB voltage is on auto,it will be running at it's default voltage,that is if your not using the VDD voltages,if you are,then it will depend on the CPU-NB VDD voltage.


I haven't messed with anything other than the DDR Voltage. I don't even know what the default CPU (955) voltages are, so I don't know where to start from.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrell98*


I haven't messed with anything other than the DDR Voltage. I don't even know what the default CPU (955) voltages are, so I don't know where to start from.


Default voltage for the 955 c3 is 0.850v-1.400v,these are the bios settings i use for 4.1ghz-4.2ghz on my 965 c3,dont copy them though,it's just to give you an idea and a refference point:You will need a lot less settings wise.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


I have 3 drives and it does it on every single one, even my new 1TB WD drive I just bought. I dont know what it could be?


 I would try bumping the SB Voltage a bit. Try 1.25v (stock is 1.20v) This is because the Southbridge handles the SATA connections and BUSes for the MB. Also, do you have a fresh install on the Main Partition/ Drive? This can lead to issues as well. Just a thought.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


so my nb (2800) temps just kept getting higher and higher. it was at 75c and i decided to go back to my air cooler setup and reapply tim. now im at 43c idle and 50c load. my cpu temp is 53c load. room temp is 22c. im gonna get a couple water blocks for the nb and sb. any ideas on which ones i should get. i was looking at the koolance stuff but it seems to be universal and i'd kinda prefer something made for this board.


 The 2800mhz Freq that you are referring to here represents the speed of CPU-NB and the speed at which the L3 cache operates, Not the NB chipset. The NB temperature that you are seeing is for the NB Chipset on the Motherboard. Many of us have created lower operating temps for the NB Chipset by removing the NB/MOSFET/SB Heatsink and replacing the TIM(Termal Interface Material) with AS5 or something comparable.

At this point (I have checked on this subject in a couple months) Koolance offers the best combo in my Opinion. Unless you want to order out of country. Contact "*mduclow*" as he has the info on that setup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Mid 70s maybe on the NB but your cpu should load out 55 tops. You should get better cooling.


 Defintely agree on the better cooling. The Cooler the better. AMD States that the "Max Operating Temperature" is "62*C" for the PhenomII Chip. THAT _only means _that they _don't gaurantee stability _Past That. IIRC, although not a good idea by far, in ANY case, most AMD chips will handle temps past that for Very Short Periods of time. Once again, IIRC, AMD cpu's are engineered to throttle back when temps reach above the 62*C up to 70*C. once again, NOT a good idea to try this. One will fry a chip from to high of volts at lower temps (circuit degradation) before frying a chip from temps... Although both will cause quite a bit of degradation, quickly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


This is your problem,PH2's run in dual channel,so you need 2 sticks per channel,to be honest 4gig of memory is plenty,more than this is wasted,but thats 4gig using 2x 2gig.Just my opinion.










 That's kind of a misleading comment. The configuration of the Ram in which DIMM Slots in the Motherboard decides whether or not the Ram will run in Dual Channel Mode or Single Channel.

If someone chooses to run their system with a SSD Hard Drive and installs a 32bit OS, more than 4Gb can be utilized to increase system performance in a different way. On 32bit OSes the max "Supported" Ram untilized by the OS is 4Gb of Ram. So if one installs MORE Than 4Gb they can assign the rest (Above 4Gb Block) of the Ram to be used as System Cache which can dramatically increase Responsiveness.

So, IN the Case that someone is Running a SSD, with a 32bit OS, OVER 4Gb of Ram can be Very useful if Configured Correctly!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moparbob7*


What about the ACC and unlock CPU core? Do you guys use that at all and if so could u give some details? I am having the same problem, I can overclock it to 3.816 and it is like 80% stable, if I stress test it it crashes in like 15 or so seconds. I have the Rev C2. I do have the stock fan and my idle temp is around 47 so so and when I do the stress test it crashes around 60 to 63. It that normal? I see some of u guys go up to like the mid 70's
Thanks


 ACC is is made for CPU's with Unlocked Multipliers. This "Can" be useful once you've found the max Stable Frequency's for all of you cores at once. This means that IF you find that any given core is failing Past a certain frequency, not matter how much voltage you give, this can "Potentially" help you to overcome that threshold. If you would like to increase all of your cores again past the max stable that you've found, set the ACC to "Per Core" and Apply the "+" %'s (Only as much as is needed) to the core(s) that are failing first and this, in some cases, will aid in stability Past the max Frequency that you previously found.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN*


oh no doubt im just going over board







my last pc was such a POS it still had rambus ram. now the VA is paying me to go to college so im going all out









im not sure I understand the board I switched from I only had 2gb of ddr2 in a 1x2gb config and I ran stable at 4ghz.

also is there a good set of waterblocks for this board? I'm ordering a EK-FC5870
for my video and it would be way easier to plumb at at once (and cheaper)


 As previously stated Koolance can provide a decent and somewhat stylish and matching set of blocks for this motherboard. As long as you don't mind Completely polished Water Blocks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN*


haha no worries moorhen! you are right it is an entry lvl and really if you dont have the Thermaltake spedo case OR a case that you have opened above the drive bay its really not that great at removing heat. im changing out the pump to a higher flow and a bigger reservoir but the radiator is pretty good and i added a TMG1 so it really has no problems keeping the cpu nice and cool but im doing the BIG upgrades this month, summers in Florida are hell.

i will try my ram in a blue slot but i cant use "ganged" you have to have 2 sticks and thats not till next month










 Changing from Unganged to Ganged can increase stablility when OCing Ram. So if you're not OCing your Ram I wouldn't suggest adjusting that option. It will hinder performance when multi-tasking as Ganged mode is aimed to operate in a Single app computing environment. AS it links puts the Memory Controller into single 128bit Domain mode.

I don't ever recall hearing or reading that one cannot use Ganged Mode if only having 1 DIMM installed as Ganged or Unganged pertains to the Operating mode of the CPU-NB (Integrate Memory Controller).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


The CPU VDD isa little higher than CPU and the CPU NB VDD is on Auto. Memory is at 1.65v as rated.


 I wouldn't touch the VDD's at all as they have only increased instability on my board with Both of my PhenomII Chips. "CPU/ CPU-NB Voltages" will provide the best current to the both interfaces.

I have found that with both sets of DDR3 Memory that I have (one Rated for 1600 CAS8 @ 1.65v and the other is rated 2000 CAS8 @ 2.0v-BOTH 4Gb kits), running them at 1600mhz or more needs 1.20v on the NB Chipset and 1.25v on the Ht Link Voltage. Stock Voltage for the PhenomII CPU-NB is, per AMD, within 1.15v to 1.30v. Any normal quality chip should be able to run the CPU-NB upto 2600Mhz with Ram @ 1600mhz. Just may need a little above stock voltages in other areas. (DRam and Potentially the NB Chipset, HT Link)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrell98*


Is there any possibility that the CPU IMC or MB is the culprit if I have to raise the voltage of my memory to get my machine to run stable at 1600mhz? 
I had not been able to get my machine to run stable with the memory set at the manufacturer specified 1.65v @ 1600mhz. I finally just set the DDR voltage to 1.67v and now the machine will actually do a blend test within Prime95 rather than locking up immediately.

The memory passed a 24 test with memtest86+, so I'm unsure if that means the CPU IMC is having issue. Would the memory voltage have any affect on the IMC performance or would that just indicate the memory is the issue?

I'm trying to decided if I should RMA this memory since it will not run at it's specified voltage, but I don't know if 0.02v is withing acceptable tolerance range. What happens if I start to OC the CPU, will I have to keep bumping the DDR voltage up even more than usual?


 Anything is possible. But as far as needing an increase for stability, to the DRam Voltage.... The Dram voltage (at least on this board but I have experienced it on others as well) is an Auxilary Voltage for the IMC(CPU-NB) So yes it can have a slight affect on the IMC. But the CPU DDR-PHY And DRam Ref Voltages can both play a part in stabilizing the Ram... You just have to play with them one at a time, stressing them between each adjustment to find out what works best and at whcih combination. EVERY system is Different! Bottom Line!! What works on One system may not work on another system with the Same Exact Components! This is why any info given on any forum should Only be taken as general advice from others experiences with the same or similar components....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrell98*


What is the default CPU-NB Voltage? I would like to increase just the CPU-NB voltage and see if I can get the memory stable without increasing the memory voltage.

Should I even mess with the CPU-NB voltage if increasing the DDR Voltage by 0.02 makes it stable?


 Try Both, one at a time. Stock CPU-NB Voltage for the PhenomII is 1.15 to 1.30v. I would Try leaving the Dram Voltage at stock volts and increase the CPU-NB Voltage one step at a time testing with prime95 (in Blend mode) for stability in between each step. IF you don't see any or much improvement, set the CPU-NB back to what it originally was and use the same incremental process for the Dram Voltage.

I would set the NB Chipset voltage to 1.20v and HT Link to 1.25v First to see if that stabilizes Your sutuation before trying the Above stated recommendations... JMO Though! Good luck!


----------



## moorhen2

@Mastiffman,just because you have problems with using the VDD voltages,you should'nt make out it's wrong to use them,they are there for a reason,or there would be no point in them being in the bios.









And in your coment about ram,yes you can only use 1 stick,but defeats the object really dont you think,that would be like only using 1 stick on a tripple channel system.


----------



## harrell98

I'm just about at my wits end with this setup. I just can't seem to get it to last longer than 30 seconds in a Prime95 blend mode torture test.

Mastiffman's, thank you for the suggestions. I tried the following and none worked.

CPU-NB (tried everything from 1.15v to 1.3v)
DDR Voltage 1.65v
NB Chipset 1.2v
HT Link 1.25v

CPU-NB AUTO
DDR Voltage (tried 1.65v to 1.72v)
NB Chipset 1.2v
HT Link 1.25v

Does it sound like I have a bad IMC? The memory passes memtest86+ just fine for 24 hours with the memory at 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 and everything else on AUTO. However it can not last more than 30 seconds in a Prime95 blend test, with anything I've tried.

Granted this is all knew to me. I've never had to mess with voltages. Everything I've built before seemed to always work out of the box the way it should. So I don't really have an understanding of how all these voltages relate to each other and even what the difference between CPU-NB Voltage and CPU-NB VDD Voltage is.

Should I look into RMA'ing the CPU?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Do you guys think the reason the official 1.10 bios hasn't been released yet is because they're adding the Phenom II X6 “Thuban” Update?


----------



## NCspecV81

just got this and I'm gonna test it out later. I'll post the whole setup later when I fix some fan wires. I'm really enjoying this all in one custom unit! =o)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrell98*


I'm just about at my wits end with this setup. I just can't seem to get it to last longer than 30 seconds in a Prime95 blend mode torture test.

Mastiffman's, thank you for the suggestions. I tried the following and none worked.

CPU-NB (tried everything from 1.15v to 1.3v)
DDR Voltage 1.65v
NB Chipset 1.2v
HT Link 1.25v

CPU-NB AUTO
DDR Voltage (tried 1.65v to 1.72v)
NB Chipset 1.2v
HT Link 1.25v

Does it sound like I have a bad IMC? The memory passes memtest86+ just fine for 24 hours with the memory at 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 and everything else on AUTO. However it can not last more than 30 seconds in a Prime95 blend test, with anything I've tried.

Granted this is all knew to me. I've never had to mess with voltages. Everything I've built before seemed to always work out of the box the way it should. So I don't really have an understanding of how all these voltages relate to each other and even what the difference between CPU-NB Voltage and CPU-NB VDD Voltage is.

Should I look into RMA'ing the CPU?


 What are your Frequencies for all of the settings here? And have you ever taken a Picture of the CPU's Integrated heat sink OR the Label on the Box before you installed? To show the numbers? It would be interesting to see what your Die Cut number is..... That will tell us IF you have a typical CPU-NB. IF not you may actually need more voltage to run 1600mhz...

I guess that it's always possible that you may need to RMA something. It's not typical but there are CPU's out there (Or other components) that may very be poor from the Beginning.

The "Voltages" are the Main Voltage Supplies and the VDD voltages are no more than "Positive Supply Voltage" Labels, hence the Vdd given. They are not VID(Voltage Identification Digital) If they were they would be labeled as such... Some have also referred to them as the Lower power State Voltage Settings. Either way they generally don't aid in stability in a majority of the cases that I've come accross on this board! I myself had Never used except when first getting the board and having stability issues. Discovering that they were the cause and limitation in MY OCing..

The best way to look at them is the Fine Tune Adjustment for the Main CPU and CPU-NB Voltages!

Quote:



@Mastiffman,just because you have problems with using the VDD voltages,you should'nt make out it's wrong to use them,they are there for a reason,or there would be no point in them being in the bios. And in your coment about ram,yes you can only use 1 stick,but defeats the object really dont you think,that would be like only using 1 stick on a tripple channel system.


@ Moorhen2,

It's funny because there have been a ton of people that claim to have better stability with them disabled, it's not just me.... Even requiring lower Vcore voltages with them set to auto. Why waste the time and energy trying to find the right combo of VDD voltages when setting to Auto does great For "Most"??? Once again I wrote soemthing and it wasn't read correctly...

Here...

Quote:



EVERY system is Different! Bottom Line!! What works on One system may not work on another system with the Same Exact Components! This is why any info given on any forum should Only be taken as general advice from others experiences with the same or similar components....


And If you are referring to this comment that I made below... I never said that one couldn't ONLY use 1 stick of ram!? So I'm not quite sure where you came up with that response... I said that "I don't ever recall hearing or reading that one cannot use Ganged Mode if only having 1 DIMM installed"........









Quote:



I don't ever recall hearing or reading that one cannot use Ganged Mode if only having 1 DIMM installed as Ganged or Unganged pertains to the Operating mode of the CPU-NB (Integrate Memory Controller).


----------



## Crisao23

Hello all. I've been following this thread for some time now and I'll be building my new system this week using the MSI 790FX-GD70.

My current system is a socket 939 Opteron 165 at 3Ghz under swiftech H220 on a DFI Expert motherboard. This system runs at top performance for more than 2 years but it's time for a change without burning a lot of money









Here is the parts list:

Case: Coolermaster HAF 922
Processor: 965 BE C3
Memory: Kingston HyperX KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX 2x2GB

I'll start cooling the processor with a Corsair H50 and using my 8800GTX as the video card until my new ATI arrives.

Maybe I'll put the Phenom on a serious water loop later.

Storage will be two western digital raptors on raid 0 and to 7200 western digital drives, 400GB and 640GB.

I would like to overclock the phenom to at least 4Ghz and maybe, even with the unlocked multiplier, also work with the ram clocks.

I'm reading the whole thread and any feedbacks, tips, bios screenshots is welcome


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Hello all. I've been following this thread for some time now and I'll be building my new system this week using the MSI 790FX-GD70.

My current system is a socket 939 Opteron 165 at 3Ghz under swiftech H220 on a DFI Expert motherboard. This system runs at top performance for more than 2 years but it's time for a change without burning a lot of money









Here is the parts list:

Case: Coolermaster HAF 922
Processor: 965 BE C3
Memory: Kingston HyperX KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX 2x2GB

I'll start cooling the processor with a Corsair H50 and using my 8800GTX as the video card until my new ATI arrives.

Maybe I'll put the Phenom on a serious water loop later.

Storage will be two western digital raptors on raid 0 and to 7200 western digital drives, 400GB and 640GB.

I would like to overclock the phenom to at least 4Ghz and maybe, even with the unlocked multiplier, also work with the ram clocks.

I'm reading the whole thread and any feedbacks, tips, bios screenshots is welcome










Ah, nice! Love the Opty!









Sounds like a good setup! You should find the "fun" quickly....

I have that EXACT Ram and it's Decent stuff! I've had as high as 1952Mhz. CAS11 though! LOL Boooo! Maybe it's the kit that I received but, It doesn't seem to like lower than CAS 8 timings with a Major increase in Dram voltages. Like Stable CAS 7-7-7-21-28-1T needs 1.88v+ for stable operation! CAS6 was totally out of reach! So if that's what you're looking for, CAS6-CAS7 Timings, I might suggest looking into something with higher freq @ CAS8 (or 9) or a lower CAS Set of 1600mhz! JMO Though!

If you want to spend extra on that ram, 1800Mhz+ AData, Corsair Dominators GTX and Kingston Hyper's all provide good IC's on their DIMMs. Should prove to provide High Stable Ram Freq's at lower timings (Cas6- Cas7) and Voltages!

When you get the CPU let us know what the Numbers on the Box or CPU say! (Preferrably the RH Side of the 2nd and 3rd rows)







This will give us and idea of the Batch Number and the Die Cut number, ultimately telling us the quality of the CPU and it's IMC....


----------



## ezgonzo

i would have to agree with mastiffman in regards to using the cpu voltage and cpu/nb voltage, as ive found that when using the cpu vdd and cpu/nb vdd voltages it actually hinderd my oc'ing and subsequently caused nothing but instability issues,

as a result i keep them both set to auto and only use the cpu - cpu/nb voltages and it seems to work for me, others may find using them helps but not for me,

so my best advice would be to try using them but if there not working for you then just set them to auto and use only the cpu and cpu/nb voltages. this is just my findings and jmo on the matter, other peoples findings may vary.


----------



## harrell98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


What are your Frequencies for all of the settings here? And have you ever taken a Picture of the CPU's Integrated heat sink OR the Label on the Box before you installed? To show the numbers? It would be interesting to see what your Die Cut number is..... That will tell us IF you have a typical CPU-NB. IF not you may actually need more voltage to run 1600mhz...

I guess that it's always possible that you may need to RMA something. It's not typical but there are CPU's out there (Or other components) that may very be poor from the Beginning.


Well, I originally thought the MB was bad, because the CPU passed Small FFT test and the memory passed memtest86+. That was before I knew the newer processors had IMC. I had just assumed the NB on the motherboard was bad.  Obviously the issue is still persistent with the replacement board, which definitely leads me to the CPU or memory..

I did not take a picture of the processor before installation. As far as the box (I assume you mean the box it came in), it just has HDZ955FBGMBOX on the outside and the serial number. If need be, I could take the heat sink off and clean up the processor to try and get that information.

At this point, I think either the CPU or memory is bad, but I don't want to be without my computer for another two weeks, just to find out I sent off the wrong thing again.

I'm not sure if I mentioned this in here or not, but the memory will run at 1600mhz if it is not in dual channel mode.


----------



## Crisao23

First of all thanks a lot for replying and helping me!

I'll probably receive the parts tomorrow and post the numbers as soon as possible.

I was looking for better ram but prices were way too high for a system like this. My goal is a nice overclock without spending a lot of money.

Maybe I got a little bit happy with "budget setups" after the "Opty experience"









Running 4GB of Corsair value (Samsung UCCC) chips on the Expert for years and reaching 270Mhz on cheap ddr 400 usually does that









I hope that the ram allows me to reach a good and stable overclock.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrell98* 
Well, I originally thought the MB was bad, because the CPU passed Small FFT test and the memory passed memtest86+. That was before I knew the newer processors had IMC. I had just assumed the NB on the motherboard was bad. Obviously the issue is still persistent with the replacement board, which definitely leads me to the CPU or memory..

I did not take a picture of the processor before installation. As far as the box (I assume you mean the box it came in), it just has HDZ955FBGMBOX on the outside and the serial number. If need be, I could take the heat sink off and clean up the processor to try and get that information.

At this point, I think either the CPU or memory is bad, but I don't want to be without my computer for another two weeks, just to find out I sent off the wrong thing again.

I'm not sure if I mentioned this in here or not, but the memory will run at 1600mhz if it is not in dual channel mode.

I don't really know if it's Either or just settings... Do you have a fresh install? Or is it plagued with mising files? just curious...







Yes, the serial number. What are the last 5 digits?

P.S. The memory can only run in Single channel mode if configured that way in the motherbaords DIMM Slots.... (i.e. DIMMs 1+4 or 2+3 or only 1 DIMM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
First of all thanks a lot for replying and helping me!

I'll probably receive the parts tomorrow and post the numbers as soon as possible.

I was looking for better ram but prices were way too high for a system like this. My goal is a nice overclock without spending a lot of money.

Maybe I got a little bit happy with "budget setups" after the "Opty experience"









Running 4GB of Corsair value (Samsung UCCC) chips on the Expert for years and reaching 270Mhz on cheap ddr 400 usually does that









I hope that the ram allows me to reach a good and stable overclock.

You're very welcome!









Yes, the higher the rated Ram Freq the higher the price. Unfortunately! yeah I would stay clear of most Value Ram. If you could get some "G.Skill ECO". it runs @ 1.35v stock (or supposed to) and Clocks well from the tests that I seen. Could be a good match for you! They should be able to run CAS6 Easy with less than 1.5v.


----------



## harrell98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I don't really know if it's Either or just settings... Do you have a fresh install? Or is it plagued with mising files? just curious...







Yes, the serial number. What are the last 5 digits?

P.S. The memory can only run in Single channel mode if configured that way in the motherbaords DIMM Slots.... (i.e. DIMMs 1+4 or 2+3 or only 1 DIMM)

Last 5 digits of the serial number are 00667. Where can you find specson the various CPU's by serial number?

Thanks, I did try it out in 2+3, that's how I verified that it was only working in single channel mode.

Windows 7 was installed after I first put the rig together, so it's had a very light usage over the past 4 weeks, since it has been built.

All the other settings in the BIOS are the default or auto settings. The only exception would be the FSB:Memory ratio which is 1:4, Spread Spectrum disabled, and the memory voltage set at 1.65.

I tried bumping the CPU-NB up to 1.35v, just a little while ago, to see if pushing it further than 1.3v would help, but no cigar. I tried to set it to 1333mhz (8-8-8-24) and the PC refused to turn on (no beeps) which required a CMOS reset. On 1060, everything runs like a champ.


----------



## mduclow

@ harell98 -- I have that memory, and have had no problems at all with it running 1600, 8-8-8-24-1t @ 1.65v, as a matter of fact I run it 1600, 7-8-7-20-27-1t, 1.66v. The problems you are describing sound like a memory issue, try taking out one stick and see if you are still having issues, trying each stick individually in different slots. This should help you determine if it is the RAM.

FTR, I had OCZ Plat's (1600, cas7) and had the exact same issue you are having, passed memtest all day long, but wouldn't go past a few seconds in Prime Blend. Tried a friends set of memory, and everything was fine, went back to the OCZ's, and wham, no Blend. Replaced the memory with this OCZ BE, and all has been fine since.

So, see if you can try different ram, and also see if you have a bad stick, it happens.

Anfi-Tech in Germany has custom waterblocks for the NB/Mosfet. A bit pricey, but very nice looking stuff, and a clean custom fit.

Marc


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Do you guys think the reason the official 1.10 bios hasn't been released yet is because they're adding the Phenom II X6 â€œThubanâ€ Update?

Its official!

Quote:

*MSI is working over it, checked A7577AMS.1A5, AGESA version V3.6.9.0
AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1xxx [series] are now listed
Which means official 1.10 [A7577AMS.1A0] when its out will support those CPU's*
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?to...341#msg1027341


----------



## jck

Update on my end:

Went into the BIOS and loaded defaults/fail-safe settings. Rebooted into Windows with new driver. No CD drive off the JMB322.

I am going to see if it lets me access the backup drive or not. If so, I'm going to backup my 4 RAID 10 drives, then take 2 out leave 2 in and put them in RAID 0 and just forget the redundancy so I can get my BD/DVD back and my removable backup disk.

Might do that this weekend.


----------



## mangoSeed

Arrrgghh!! My third PCIe slot seems to be dead!









I thought it was my second 4870X2 that I killed, but I tried it in the first slot and it works...I'll try a shorter card I've got lying around to rule out the SB block I've got installed.

New board? I don't want to think about dismounting all that WC stuff...and then remounting! Damn! Don't even know how that happened! But then again, I'm so ham-fisted...I am not pleased









Sorry for the brief rant/tantrum/slightly off topic tirade.

Please, ignore me and get back to the business at hand.

JCK, forgive me if you indicated before, but if you have a hdd and an optical on the JMicron ports, only one will show. I had two opticals on it when I first started with the board only to learn that those ports are really for raid.
Not very good raid, but I have two hdds in raid 0 on them now. I have my opticals on the last two ports controlled by the SB.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mangoSeed*


Arrrgghh!! My third PCIe slot seems to be dead!









I thought it was my second 4870X2 that I killed, but I tried it in the first slot and it works...I'll try a shorter card I've got lying around to rule out the SB block I've got installed.

New board? I don't want to think about dismounting all that WC stuff...and then remounting! Damn! Don't even know how that happened! But then again, I'm so ham-fisted...I am not pleased









Sorry for the brief rant/tantrum/slightly off topic tirade.

Please, ignore me and get back to the business at hand.

JCK, forgive me if you indicated before, but if you have a hdd and an optical on the JMicron ports, only one will show. I had two opticals on it when I first started with the board only to learn that those ports are really for raid.
Not very good raid, but I have two hdds in raid 0 on them now. I have my opticals on the last two ports controlled by the SB.


 That sucks Mango. The Other 3 PCIe Slots work?


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


That sucks Mango. The Other 3 PCIe Slots work?


Yeah, think so...but I just lost my SB!! No RAID 5, no DVD drives!! What the hell!!?









The RAID BIOS comes up, but says no array defined. I go in to the utility and only option 4 available!

What? Am I being attacked by gremlins?!









I hope I haven't lost anything...that would suck big time...this smells like a new board, but what could have caused this? How do I get it back?


----------



## Crisao23

Parts arrived:

Does anyone knows something about CACAC AC 0946 ?

Is it a good 965 ?

Saw 0947, 0942 all over the net but not this one.

Creating a huge backup here before changing to the new computer.


----------



## Contagion

I don't feel like reading through here, so can someone help me with the HT Flood Sync error I get constantly? 
I have tried like everything. I raised up the HT volts and it seemed to help, but after a couple hours of BC2 it shut down again.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mangoSeed*


Yeah, think so...but I just lost my SB!! No RAID 5, no DVD drives!! What the hell!!?









The RAID BIOS comes up, but says no array defined. I go in to the utility and only option 4 available!

What? Am I being attacked by gremlins?!









I hope I haven't lost anything...that would suck big time...this smells like a new board, but what could have caused this? How do I get it back?


you don't want to use the black sata ports with software raid?.....it's much better......i left my esata and dvd rom on the blue ones

EDIT







.....i see what you did.....nevermind


----------



## harrell98

I'm not thinking that my memory issues may be on the CPU side. I took each of my sticks and tried them independently on the 4 dimms to see how they did alone.

(Prime95 blend) One stick would run 1333mhz somewhat stable at 8-8-8-24 in any slot.
(Prime95 blend) One stick wouldn't run 1333mhz stable at all at 8-8-8-24 in any slot.
(Prime95 blend) They both can run stable at 1066mhz at 8-8-8-24 in any slot and together.

I'm beginning to wonder if I have a bad CPU and a bad stick of memory. What are the odds that both memory sticks are stinking it up this badly? How quick is AMD's RMA process usually?


----------



## mduclow

harrell98 -- that is sounding like an IMC issue, any chance you can get your hands on another chip to test, maybe a friend has one or something? Any 550, 555, 720, 955, 965 etc... should work fine for testing it out. Bear in mind a C2 chip might need additional volts (maybe 1.67~) to run stable @ 1600, but at least you could find out if it's the CPU or not.

I would also see if you could get your hands on some more RAM to test, again maybe a friend can help out.

Good luck getting it straightened out, hope we have helped.

Marc


----------



## mangoSeed

Yup, something's real iffy. Spontaneous blue screens all over the place. I must have physically damaged the SB somehow...while playing around with those video cards. Only thing I can think of.

Good thing for backup machines. It's been almost one year (April 4 2009) since I first got the board...going for another. Will have to be careful with the new one (and hope nothing else got hosed).


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Parts arrived:

Does anyone knows something about CACAC AC 0946 ?

Is it a good 965 ?

Saw 0947, 0942 all over the net but not this one.

Creating a huge backup here before changing to the new computer.


Well week 46 of 2009 has produced some decent chips from my understanding... What are letters following that? What are the last 5 digits in the CPU'S serial Number? That will tell you what kind of CPU-NB You have. Really it will come down to how she clocks with your setup...


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well week 46 of 2009 has produced some decent chips from my understanding... What are letters following that? What are the last 5 digits in the CPU'S serial Number? That will tell you what kind of CPU-NB You have. Really it will come down to how she clocks with your setup...


I'm at work right now but I'll post it as soon as possible. Thanks a lot for your help Mastiffman.


----------



## pendrago

Hello guys!









I think these are my final thoughts about overclocking my PII 945.

I have made a lot of tests (taking into considerations all of your precious advices - thanks a lot Mastiffman and Morheen!!! and others









So, what I have tried to do first is to follow these steps that Mastiffman sent me...:
1) finding my MAX HT Reference Clock which is *360 MHz*
2) Max CPU frequency = the highest (unstable) frequency was *4005 MHz* but with some ridiculous voltages so, I think the highest stable freq would be sth around 3.8 GHz but I prefer *3741* *MHz* (you'll find all the settings in a spreadsheet I've created below)
3) CPU-NB freq = highest was *2650 MHz* (quite hard to stabilize this one - needs quite a lot of voltage)
4) RAM frequency = uff *1767* *MHz* (but you'll find my question about it below). What I can tell you that I personally think that memory limits my highest OC result







(I don't know maybe it's a RAM itself or just weak IMC) So, highest stable was *1720 MHz*
5) Lowest Stable Ram Timings = I have tried everything and no matter what it's only 7-7-7-20-27 1T (with RAM divider 1:3.33) and RAM speed 1720 MHz

Ok! So, here are the results:

















And now please take a look at all these values and tell me what do you see









My main goal was to achieve the highest CPU-NB value and RAM frequency without some ridiculous voltages.

*This is good - if you take a look at Multistep OC Booster cells and values, changing that changes everything.
*
Could someone explaing to me why I can run stable:
CPU = 3710 MHz
CPU-NB = 2650 MHz
RAM = 1767 (wow)









...but this was with Multistep OC Booster set to Mode 1
with so little voltage...

and need a lot of voltage to run stable:
CPU = 3741 MHz
CPU-NB = 2580 MHz
RAM = only 1720 MHz !!!









This is the thing that amazed me a lot! To run 3741 MHz - *cold boot* I needed much more voltage than to run 3710 MHz (but in Multistep OC booster set to Mode 1). Unfortunately I couldn't make a cold boot with this second setting but after my OS has loaded it all seemed to work just fine









Another question: is running CPU-NB = 1.44 V (under load) in everyday use is safe or I need to lower this value? (in Bios 1.39 V)

The toughest task for me was to stabilize or to find optimal value for CPU-NB frequency and voltage. What I have noticed is that is very important to keep these voltages as low as you can - IMC is in CPU yeah?... so, a temp of CPU raises up when you bump up CPU-NB voltage and that "prevents" to get higher OC (wow... didn't know that I am so smart







)

For *Mastiffman*: my batch number is *90036 *- I don't really know what this number indicates (is there any table or spreadsheet with batch numbers that are good for OC?)

ufff... so, now a few words from all experts and non experts - i will be very grateful if someone is capable to give me any additional (and useful of course







advices and hints.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

pendrago- i have that same memory and mine runs at 1600 7-7-7-20-27-1t at 1.7v.
nevermind. followed the link. mine is gamer yours is viper


----------



## Rockr69

So I get my replacement board today and install it. I Couldn't bench test it because everything is custom fitted to that board in the case and I sure as hell wasn't gonna pull it all out just for a test and guess what? Stuck on FF code. #[email protected]%! All the lights come on, fans spin up and the H50 fan was even adjusting speed using PWM. No video and no usb power. Tested the video card in another machine. It still works like a charm. So I call MSI and spoke to a fellow named David. Nice guy and American so he was easy to talk to. Here's the funny part. He suggested that the BIOS was too young (below ver. 1.6)to run my CPU. I informed him the board was a ver. 1.1 so it should have shipped with at least 1.6 . He went "Oh yeah" Anyway MSI is gonna pay shipping both ways this time which is nice of them I guess, but three more weeks on the backup system. OH dear.


----------



## darkfall13

Hello everyone!

I bought this board to begin dabbling in the fine art of overclocking but on newegg it didn't say anything about RAM voltage specs and being naive I went ahead and purchased some OCZ RAM that works at 1.65V vs the 1.5V the MoBo manual states. Is this going to be an issue or is it going to be as simple as setting the RAM voltage to 1.65V in the BIOS and continue working?









EDIT: RAM Model #: OCZ3P1333LV4GK


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkfall13*


Hello everyone!

I bought this board to begin dabbling in the fine art of overclocking but on newegg it didn't say anything about RAM voltage specs and being naive I went ahead and purchased some OCZ RAM that works at 1.65V vs the 1.5V the MoBo manual states. Is this going to be an issue or is it going to be as simple as setting the RAM voltage to 1.65V in the BIOS and continue working?










it should work. if you could add more info on your setup it would help. just go to upper left corner, quick links, user control panel, edit system. oh yeah, hello


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well week 46 of 2009 has produced some decent chips from my understanding... What are letters following that? What are the last 5 digits in the CPU'S serial Number? That will tell you what kind of CPU-NB You have. Really it will come down to how she clocks with your setup...


CACAC AC 0946DPBW

Last 5 digits of serial number: 90433


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hello guys!









I think these are my final thoughts about overclocking my PII 945.

I have made a lot of tests (taking into considerations all of your precious advices - thanks a lot Mastiffman and Morheen!!! and others









So, what I have tried to do first is to follow these steps that Mastiffman sent me...:

Another question: is running CPU-NB = 1.44 V (under load) in everyday use is safe or I need to lower this value? (in Bios 1.39 V)

The toughest task for me was to stabilize or to find optimal value for CPU-NB frequency and voltage. What I have noticed is that is very important to keep these voltages as low as you can - IMC is in CPU yeah?... so, a temp of CPU raises up when you bump up CPU-NB voltage and that "prevents" to get higher OC (wow... didn't know that I am so smart







)

For *Mastiffman*: my batch number is *90036 *- I don't really know what this number indicates (is there any table or spreadsheet with batch numbers that are good for OC?)

ufff... so, now a few words from all experts and non experts - i will be very grateful if someone is capable to give me any additional (and useful of course







advices and hints.


 Well the Closer to 90001 you get the Better the IMC... So I don't really understand what the main issue with the IMC is.... With a decent IMC and Good Ram one should be able to run around 2800 with 1800Mhz Ram @ CAS7+.... 90036 is the Die Cut number which means that was the number of cuts from the center of the Wafer! Batch number May be the Issue here thogh. Which is in the second Row, last 4 digits which will be letters...
One thing to remember is that you can create instability with to much voltage as well. Regardless of what some may say, Any specific OC will need a little time to Run a that speed for best results....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


So I get my replacement board today and install it. I Couldn't bench test it because everything is custom fitted to that board in the case and I sure as hell wasn't gonna pull it all out just for a test and guess what? Stuck on FF code. #[email protected]%! All the lights come on, fans spin up and the H50 fan was even adjusting speed using PWM. No video and no usb power. Tested the video card in another machine. It still works like a charm. So I call MSI and spoke to a fellow named David. Nice guy and American so he was easy to talk to. Here's the funny part. He suggested that the BIOS was too young (below ver. 1.6)to run my CPU. I informed him the board was a ver. 1.1 so it should have shipped with at least 1.6 . He went "Oh yeah" Anyway MSI is gonna pay shipping both ways this time which is nice of them I guess, but three more weeks on the backup system. OH dear.


 Have you ever heard of ATI Cards Needing to be connected via D-Sub first to get the pciture and then disconnected and then use the DVI? This was a very weird for me. When I first got my AM3 System built, I put my 4870 in and it had no video. I did some reaserch before RMAing it and found out that if I did the previous, it had video. It actualyl ended up being a setting in my monitor. Having to do with digital settings of the inputs... Just a thought!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


CACAC AC 0946DPBW

Last 5 digits of serial number: 90433


 That should have a Decent IMC. like 2700-2850 Stable. maybe not with higher Ram Frequency's though!

TO ALL WHOM CARE:

One can reach the same Latency (Lower is better) with Medium Ram Freq, Lowering Timings and a Higher CPU-NB as Running Higher Ram Freq with Looser Timings and Lower CPU-NB..... Obviously Combining these to have High Ram Freq and CPU-NB with Lowest Timings would be Optimal!

It just really depends on the components as to what will be best for your situation.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
This is what i use 24/7 for 4.1ghz:This is just to give you an idea,for refference:









If i use cpu NB voltage instead of the vdd then I always fail on the windows startup screen...man am I tired of this stuff.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


If i use cpu NB voltage instead of the vdd then I always fail on the windows startup screen...man am I tired of this stuff.


So your saying if you dont use VDD your system does'nt get past the startup screen,????,so what happens if you do use VDD voltages.


----------



## Crisao23

Thanks again for the info! I hope that it allows me to reach a nice overclock at least.


----------



## mav2000

If I do use VDD am still stuck at the same point as earlier, cant get CPU NB above stock. SO today am going to play with the fsb rather than the divider, maybe this board just does not like the 1600 divider.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Have you ever heard of ATI Cards Needing to be connected via D-Sub first to get the pciture and then disconnected and then use the DVI? This was a very weird for me. When I first got my AM3 System built, I put my 4870 in and it had no video. I did some reaserch before RMAing it and found out that if I did the previous, it had video. It actualyl ended up being a setting in my monitor. Having to do with digital settings of the inputs... Just a thought!


No I never heard of that. I'm getting the FF code regardless of what I try. I've tried all memory slots, no video card or anything connected to the board at all except the CPU and 1 RAM module. I'm thinking I got sent a used bad board. There are many things that point to this assumption. For instance; MSI sent out a whole "new" retail package however the box had no seal and looked like it had been opened, beacause the locking tab on the box is torn in the corner like someone pulled on the flap instead of sliding out the tab first. Also, the grounding beads around the screw holes are completely crushed flat. Plus I found a small burnt looking blister on the back of the board down by the sata ports. I'm reluctant to say the CPU went bad when the first board died, because while diagnosing this board I installed the AMD HS and fan. I left the fan unplugged and could feel the HS getting warm to the point that I plugged in the fan and when the chip cooled the fan slowed down. I know I should try the CPU in a confirmed working board, but when I called the local shops and asked if they could test it I was told "We don't have a way to test CPUs" and I don't know of anyone who has an AM3 board for me try so my heat test is the only confirmation that the CPU still works. It's not much but it's all I got.


----------



## ezgonzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


No I never heard of that. I'm getting the FF code regardless of what I try. I've tried all memory slots, no video card or anything connected to the board at all except the CPU and 1 RAM module. I'm thinking I got sent a used bad board. There are many things that point to this assumption. For instance; MSI sent out a whole "new" retail package however the box had no seal and looked like it had been opened, beacause the locking tab on the box is torn in the corner like someone pulled on the flap instead of sliding out the tab first. Also, the grounding beads around the screw holes are completely crushed flat. Plus I found a small burnt looking blister on the back of the board down by the sata ports. I'm reluctant to say the CPU went bad when the first board died, because while diagnosing this board I installed the AMD HS and fan. I left the fan unplugged and could feel the HS getting warm to the point that I plugged in the fan and when the chip cooled the fan slowed down. I know I should try the CPU in a confirmed working board, but when I called the local shops and asked if they could test it I was told "We don't have a way to test CPUs" and I don't know of anyone who has an AM3 board for me try so my heat test is the only confirmation that the CPU still works. It's not much but it's all I got.



i sometimes get an FF error from a failed overclock usually involving the cpu or imc, usually this happens if ive really pushed them too far,
a standard cmos clear usually sorts that out but not always, sometimes i have to leave my psu on so theres power to the board before it will clear the cmos and even then ive got to press it a few times before it will actually clear it,

i also had the FF error last week after buying some more ram so i could compare it to the ram im currently using in my sig rig, 
after some investigating it turned out that one of the sticks was bad, basicly one worked fine and the other one would just cause the board to display FF, i tried running the good stick and then upping the voltage and then putting the bad stick in to see if that would work but no joy so there being rma'd,

i'd try those two things first, and then think about rma'ing your hardware.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


i sometimes get an FF error from a failed overclock usually involving the cpu or imc, usually this happens if ive really pushed them too far,
a standard cmos clear usually sorts that out but not always, sometimes i have to leave my psu on so theres power to the board before it will clear the cmos and even then ive got to press it a few times before it will actually clear it,

i also had the FF error last week after buying some more ram so i could compare it to the ram im currently using in my sig rig, 
after some investigating it turned out that one of the sticks was bad, basicly one worked fine and the other one would just cause the board to display FF, i tried running the good stick and then upping the voltage and then putting the bad stick in to see if that would work but no joy so there being rma'd,

i'd try those two things first, and then think about rma'ing your hardware.


this is a RMA replacement board. It didn't work out the box.


----------



## ezgonzo

im not sure what else you can do as the FF error has accurd for a number of problems, which makes me wonder if the led poster is really of any use when it comes to pin pointing a system error or fault,

you've probably been told this already or know this already, but the only thing you can do is to test all your other hardware in another machine as it could be your cpu or ram thats faulty, which could of been caused by your last board.
also have you tryed one stick of ram @ a time in all the slots, worth a try if you hav'nt already.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


If I do use VDD am still stuck at the same point as earlier, cant get CPU NB above stock. SO today am going to play with the fsb rather than the divider, maybe this board just does not like the 1600 divider.


Just out of interest,what bios are you using.???


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


pendrago- i have that same memory and mine runs at 1600 7-7-7-20-27-1t at 1.7v.
nevermind. followed the link. mine is gamer yours is viper


Yeap! I know that but this one running with 1720 MHz so, it needs a little bit more voltage than stock which is 1.9 V ...

Unfortunately, I have bought wrong RAM I mean, these are designed for Intel X58 (I think... I am not familiar with Intel terminology) platform. 
Patriot has of course AMD BE memory sticks in his offer... and I think they stock voltage is also 1.7 V... Well, next time I will buy something decent... like OCZ or Corsair memory ;>


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well the Closer to 90001 you get the Better the IMC... So I don't really understand what the main issue with the IMC is.... With a decent IMC and Good Ram one should be able to run around 2800 with 1800Mhz Ram @ CAS7+.... 90036 is the Die Cut number which means that was the number of cuts from the center of the Wafer! Batch number May be the Issue here thogh. Which is in the second Row, last 4 digits which will be letters...
One thing to remember is that you can create instability with to much voltage as well. Regardless of what some may say, Any specific OC will need a little time to Run a that speed for best results....


Well, maybe my memory isn't decent







I have tried to run it higher with 8-8-8-24 or even 9-9-9-27 timings and still no luck with cold boot. 
Where can I find a list (to compare) of decent batch numbers for this type of CPU? So, you claim that CACYC is not a good batch









Have you noticed that when you do benchmark your memory in *Cache and Memory Benchmark* in Everest for example two in a row... there are slightly changes in L1 Cache speed (Copy). Mine values vary from 60 MB/s to 78 MB/s. When I do this test a couple of times the higher value eventualy shows up but... it's strange for me









Quote:



TO ALL WHOM CARE:

One can reach the same Latency (Lower is better) with Medium Ram Freq, Lowering Timings and a Higher CPU-NB as Running Higher Ram Freq with Looser Timings and Lower CPU-NB..... Obviously Combining these to have High Ram Freq and CPU-NB with Lowest Timings would be Optimal!

It just really depends on the components as to what will be best for your situation.










So, the higher CPU-NB (I mean NorthBridge clock) combined with lower timings and not so high RAM frequency could give some decent results.
Still have to learn a lot about that


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Just out of interest,what bios are you using.???


The latest beta...1.10b


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
this is a RMA replacement board. It didn't work out the box.

You could purchase a very low end AM3 CPU form the Egg just to test it. I've used BIOS all the way back to 1.51b with Both of the C3's that I have. So you should be fine there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Well, maybe my memory isn't decent







I have tried to run it higher with 8-8-8-24 or even 9-9-9-27 timings and still no luck with cold boot.
Where can I find a list (to compare) of decent batch numbers for this type of CPU? So, you claim that CACYC is not a good batch









Have you noticed that when you do benchmark your memory in *Cache and Memory Benchmark* in Everest for example two in a row... there are slightly changes in L1 Cache speed (Copy). Mine values vary from 60 MB/s to 78 MB/s. When I do this test a couple of times the higher value eventualy shows up but... it's strange for me









So, the higher CPU-NB (I mean NorthBridge clock) combined with lower timings and not so high RAM frequency could give some decent results.
Still have to learn a lot about that









Like I said, I don't know the batch details but I you can surf the AMD CPU Section and Check out the 9X5 CPU Overclocks and there Number to see if anyone has a comparable CPU with a Different OC.

How high can you get things (CPU and CPU-NB) without using high Ram Freq's and low timings. As in using the Rated timings for your Ram and keeping the Ram Freq as close to 1333Mhz as possible?

Well the CACYC is the stepping of the Chip. I have CACAC AC so your Stepping is different than mine. One thing that I noticed was that you HT Link Voltage was running a little low in most of those OC's that posted a couple of pages back...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
The latest beta...1.10b


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nova_prime* 
can this mobo go SLI with the hack??

Anyone know? (I realize it's a month old post, just searching this thread for info about SLI)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Anyone know? (I realize it's a month old post, just searching this thread for info about SLI)


 Yes. There are threads about it within this forum... Ecpliseaudio4 has info!

Here is the Sticky Thread for your Situation.


----------



## jck

Well...um...hate to be a hater...but...I ended up having to screw-up my data array of 4 disks, and i'm going to have to re-install every app on my 1TB array.

So, no gaming for the next couple weeks as all my spare time will be spent documenting every app i had installed and re-downloading and re-installed and re-updating and re-configuring.

I'm utterly disappointed with the flakyness of the 2nd SATA controller (JMicron).

The hardest thing is, I had some custom stuff configured from some updated files for programs no longer distributed. So, I have to go find my buddies again, get them to re-send me the files, re-configure everything.

This is the first MSI motherboard I've ever bought, and it's left a bad impression on me.

Oh well. C'est la vie.

I don't suppose you gurus know of a RAID 10 recovery tool that I could rebuild the RAID 10? I might be able to borrow an external drive from work and back things up on there.

If anyone does, I would appreciate it. It would save me days of downloading apps and reloading.

Thanks


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Well...um...hate to be a hater...but...I ended up having to screw-up my data array of 4 disks, and i'm going to have to re-install every app on my 1TB array.

So, no gaming for the next couple weeks as all my spare time will be spent documenting every app i had installed and re-downloading and re-installed and re-updating and re-configuring.

I'm utterly disappointed with the flakyness of the 2nd SATA controller (JMicron).

The hardest thing is, I had some custom stuff configured from some updated files for programs no longer distributed. So, I have to go find my buddies again, get them to re-send me the files, re-configure everything.

This is the first MSI motherboard I've ever bought, and it's left a bad impression on me.

Oh well. C'est la vie.

I don't suppose you gurus know of a RAID 10 recovery tool that I could rebuild the RAID 10? I might be able to borrow an external drive from work and back things up on there.

If anyone does, I would appreciate it. It would save me days of downloading apps and reloading.

Thanks


Don't pretty much all raid arrays fail eventually? I can barely trust data to flash disk still, let alone raid. Maybe I'm just thinking of oldschool raid, with IDEs and such...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Don't pretty much all raid arrays fail eventually? I can barely trust data to flash disk still, let alone raid. Maybe I'm just thinking of oldschool raid, with IDEs and such...


 I've never been comelled to Raid any of my PC's.... What's the point unless you are benchmarking your disks (pointless IMO) or you want to duplicate a drive which I think is a waste of space.

Just get an external esata that you save everthing to. My only precious peices of data are some word/ PDF docs and Pictures from of my Family. I value my Music too but all of that is stored on a totally seperate drive. I never understood why enthusiasts would raid two drives together for a 120Gb Main Drive and then have 1Tb or more for a second.

30-60Gb Main Drive is Fine for OS and some type of Office Program Group. Any other programs can be installed to a storage drive and ran from there. If you need to Back up the Main drive just make sure that all of your settings are saved (as well as Icons to the programs on the storage drive), make an image and your set. The Programs on the storage drive will stay intact and the image restore of the OS Drive will take little time. I Jack up my os all that I want and restore everything back to fresh install state, literally, within 6 minutes from boot to restore Program back fresh Desktop. No worries at all. Well except that MIS Afterburner will get Fudged every now and then and all that I have to copy that back into the FOlder...









Once again, this is my opinion..... Some like it and have fun with it!


----------



## moorhen2

Just uploaded the latest beta bios 1.6a,it's available from the OP page,scroll down to my post.


----------



## nik11105

hello people sorry if im asking this but i am a noob. on a first boot what do you do i will have 1 hard drive and 2 optical drives


----------



## Enfluenza

one of my friends has this board and its GREAT! 
i was thinking about buying this board, but AM2+/DDR2 still has some life in it!
but i may upgrade to the new 890FX version when it comes out.
but my board has some strange problems too ( 2 out of 4 USB ports on the back are not working!!)
i'll just wait for 890FX version!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
one of my friends has this board and its GREAT!
i was thinking about buying this board, but AM2+/DDR2 still has some life in it!
but i may upgrade to the new 890FX version when it comes out.
but my board has some strange problems too ( 2 out of 4 USB ports on the back are not working!!)
i'll just wait for 890FX version!

If it's OC'd that can be the cause.... it's haapened to me before...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i need some help. i can get another vapor-x 5770 basically free(friend owes me $ and is willing to give me it as payment). i have 2 already. i just need to buy a bigger power supply to go trifire. the question is; is trifire 5770's really that much better, if at all, than 2 way crossfire? i have read the guru3d review that basically slammed trifire 5770's. keep in mind that article was done in october 09' and the drivers were not up to par back then. i havent been able to get any feedback on the other threads yet. if i do it and it works; im gonna have to go quadfire and use this mobo for what it was meant for.


----------



## Rian

Is it me or does this board just not oc well? On my m3n i could get my 720 to 3.7 and on this 3.5!? Upsetting.


----------



## Crisao23

Finally I finished the "test build" and computer is up and running at default speeds here, impressive low power usage in comparison with my overclocked Opteron 165. I'll finish cable management this afternoon and probably start overclocking at night









The HAF922 + 790FX-GD70 is a good combo, final cable management result will be really clean.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Is it me or does this board just not oc well? On my m3n i could get my 720 to 3.7 and on this 3.5!? Upsetting.

I found this board to be the best OC'ing board I have ever owned...this coming back from the Athlon XP socket A days.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I found this board to be the best OC'ing board I have ever owned...this coming back from the Athlon XP socket A days.

QFT. I can hit 4.0 GHz stable (with my window opened during the winter time







) on my 955 C2, he is either doing it wrong or just trolling.


----------



## ezgonzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Is it me or does this board just not oc well? On my m3n i could get my 720 to 3.7 and on this 3.5!? Upsetting.

im afraid peps i have to agree with Rian on this one (me bad







), as i found that on my m3a78-cm i could hit 3.9 with my 955 c2 a while back but that was as high as i could go because the board only had three voltage increments for the vcore so i ran out of volts,
so the logical solution was to get the gd70, but my 955 struggled to even get to 3.9 stable, as a result i could only hit 3.8 stable and i had to use more voltage to get it there than on my m3a @ 3.9 stable,
im not saying the m3a is better only that i could acheive a higher overclock on it, i love my gd70







but it could be better, but saying that ive just got a evga p55 ftw paired with a i7 860 and i hate it compared to my gd70 rig, ive had nothing but issues with the evga, where as ive had nothing but plain sailing with the gd70,


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i need some help. i can get another vapor-x 5770 basically free(friend owes me $ and is willing to give me it as payment). i have 2 already. i just need to buy a bigger power supply to go trifire. the question is; is trifire 5770's really that much better, if at all, than 2 way crossfire? i have read the guru3d review that basically slammed trifire 5770's. keep in mind that article was done in october 09' and the drivers were not up to par back then. i havent been able to get any feedback on the other threads yet. if i do it and it works; im gonna have to go quadfire and use this mobo for what it was meant for.

If you really want to, go ahead and get it and test it out yourself. You can always sell it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Is it me or does this board just not oc well? On my m3n i could get my 720 to 3.7 and on this 3.5!? Upsetting.

Sorry to hear that! Make sure that you are using the CPUVOltage and CPU-NB Voltage and *Not* the VDD voltages

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Finally I finished the "test build" and computer is up and running at default speeds here, impressive low power usage in comparison with my overclocked Opteron 165. I'll finish cable management this afternoon and probably start overclocking at night









The HAF922 + 790FX-GD70 is a good combo, final cable management result will be really clean.

Sweet! Post some pick when your done! I"m sure that everyone woudl like to see the setup!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
QFT. I can hit 4.0 GHz stable (with my window opened during the winter time







) on my 955 C2, he is either doing it wrong or just trolling.

I'm sure that he just venting and is frustrated, looking for some light at the end of the tunnel if you will. Trolling is just throwing out Bad comments at people with no relevance to the thread or it's subject!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezgonzo* 
im afraid peps i have to agree with Rian on this one (me bad







), as i found that on my m3a78-cm i could hit 3.9 with my 955 c2 a while back but that was as high as i could go because the board only had three voltage increments for the vcore so i ran out of volts,
so the logical solution was to get the gd70, but my 955 struggled to even get to 3.9 stable, as a result i could only hit 3.8 stable and i had to use more voltage to get it there than on my m3a @ 3.9 stable,
im not saying the m3a is better only that i could acheive a higher overclock on it, i love my gd70







but it could be better, but saying that ive just got a evga p55 ftw paired with a i7 860 and i hate it compared to my gd70 rig, ive had nothing but issues with the evga, where as ive had nothing but plain sailing with the gd70,

Well at least the GD70 is better than the Intel setup!







That's a plus in my eye's. Sorry to hear that you're having troubles.

I found the Beta BIOS to be better than the Official BIOS. Once I figure out the STUPID Stuttering issue with my HTPC (Asus M4A785TD-V EVO) I will be testing out some earlier BIOS to see if the voltage issues really are BIOS related. Pertaining to the Quick converstion about older BIOS needing less voltage. If that's the case then I may move Back. My Ram isn't good enough run 1800 CAS6 @ low enough voltages...


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
QFT. I can hit 4.0 GHz stable (with my window opened during the winter time







) on my 955 C2, he is either doing it wrong or just trolling.

I assure you im doing it right mate


----------



## clee413

Greetings Official MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Club

I am currently in the market for upgrading components on my "Sig Rig - EXODUS":

Processor
Motherboard
RAM
I am interested in using the MSI 790FX for the upgrade. Although I am reading through this threat (phew, it's a long one), I decided to post here as well to see if I could get a short cut to reading everything.

I will keep this short & simple. *Is there any reason NOT to buy this motherboard?* If so, why? Also, what board would you recommend.

Now I don't mean to offend anybody, but if you would be kind enough to critique your board, it would help me A LOT. I feel so lost in the world of AMD motherboards. So many to choose from. I don't I can find a better source of information & research than asking experienced OCN members.








So, please, teach me.

The CPU I will be purchasing: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb

As far as the memory, I think I will be using a Mushkin 1333MHz. 2x2GB with a cas of 7


----------



## Pliskin

Hey guys, I figured this would be the place to get a question answered about my gd70.

I have two 4890's in crossfire and would like to add a sound card. It is a pci-e 1x card. What I am wondering is if adding the sound card will cause my 4890's to run at 8x????

Thanks!


----------



## Crisao23

As Mastiffman said, my Kingston RAM doesn't seem to like low latencies but it runs fine at 1600Mhz and NB is running at 2600 easily with no increases in voltage.

I'm thinking about a change on heatsinks thermal paste tomorrow and I'll post the pictures here









BTW, thanks to everyone here that helps with tips and experience sharing on this thread. These posts are life and time savers to anyone who bought the mobo or have an AM3 system.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pliskin* 
Hey guys, I figured this would be the place to get a question answered about my gd70.

I have two 4890's in crossfire and would like to add a sound card. It is a pci-e 1x card. What I am wondering is if adding the sound card will cause my 4890's to run at 8x????

Thanks!

I wouldn't think so being that it's a PCI Card and not a PCIe card.... I'm nota completely sure on this but it sounds right in my mind...

As far as the 790FX-GD70 and the quality.. I like the board a lot! It's a great board and adds a bit to the "eye candy" affect, if you will...

Like every board, ity has it's flaws. Both Asus and Gigabyte make great boards as well. The Gigabyte boards are more straight forward and follow the KISS rule (Keep It Simple Stupid). Just more basic as far as settings go and are Defintely more "Cold" proven! Means they are very capable of handling extremely low temps! Asus Boards will be a bit better for OCing Ram and most seem 4ghz Stable on the CPU Front. If you are looking for 3D Benchmarking records, I would probably suggest the GD70 for sure. There are a couple of users in this thread that have tested 3&4 Video Card setups!

So I guess it really depends on what your main focus is...


----------



## Pliskin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I wouldn't think so being that it's a PCI Card and not a PCIe card.... I'm nota completely sure on this but it sounds right in my mind...

Thanks for the reply but it's PCI-e 1x not straight PCI.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

hey guys, I enjoy this thread alot even though I don't have the MSI board.

@Pliskin's question, the 790FX chipset can do 16x 16x with a pci-E1x slot used also.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pliskin* 
Thanks for the reply but it's PCI-e 1x not straight PCI.

K, Didn't see that in your post... Cool! Thank for clarifying!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
hey guys, I enjoy this thread alot even though I don't have the MSI board.

@Pliskin's question, the 790FX chipset can do 16x 16x with a pci-E1x slot used also.

Nice! There ya go!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
hey guys, I enjoy this thread alot even though I don't have the MSI board.

@Pliskin's question, the 790FX chipset can do 16x 16x with a pci-E1x slot used also.

And that's a specific benefit of the 790FX revision, correct? More pci-e lanes, without reducing bandwidth of others?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
And that's a specific benefit of the 790FX revision, correct? More pci-e lanes, without reducing bandwidth of others?

Yes.


----------



## SwishaMane

HAve you guys discussed this block yet, only msi gd070 block out...
http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...aterblock.html

Link from another thread in the watercooling section, this is a first to me. Looks good.


----------



## Pliskin

thanks guys!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
HAve you guys discussed this block yet, only msi gd070 block out...
http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...aterblock.html

Link from another thread in the watercooling section, this is a first to me. Looks good.

Yes. Mduclow found it after days and days of searching.... I think that it was him that spread it around. Anyway, wih the amount of shipping and cost, I couldn't reason with myself spending that much money at this point. I'm only running 1 GPU at the moment! If I had a couple or a few even I would consider it. It's sweet looking though!


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I'm sure that he just venting and is frustrated, looking for some light at the end of the tunnel if you will. Trolling is just throwing out Bad comments at people with no relevance to the thread or it's subject!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
I assure you im doing it right mate









Sorry for the remarks, I guess it's that I was in shock/disbelief to hear of someone getting *worse* overclocking results with the GD70. It's issues like these that make us question things we thought we had already understood..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
hey guys, I enjoy this thread alot even though I don't have the MSI board.

Yeah, I used to read this thread like crazy for months until I finally got my own GD70.


----------



## moorhen2

Well my new corsair GT's are really impressive,did'nt take much to get to 1800mhz,just more voltage,stock timings 7-7-7-20,will be getting another set of GT's at the end of the month,but they will be the newest revision,with 6-6-6-20 timings.


----------



## Crisao23

Yesterday I tested some overclocking on my new (not so new for some parts lol) box using the GD70 and I reached 3800 Mhz / NB at 2600Mhz with the default vcore/voltages.

Since I needed to finish cable management and the tests with the H50 fans, push/pull/single and so on I disassembled the computer today, replaced the default thermal interface material on the heatsink and added a Panaflo 120/38mm to the H50.

Here is my new machine:


----------



## Rockr69

That is a sick wicked looking fan! NICE!


----------



## Mastiffman

Yeah Crisao23,

Thank for posting the pics!


----------



## Rian

My NB temps are ****** high like atm just listening to music its on 85c, The heatsink is also veerryyyy hot to the touch, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Rian

Right guys, as posted right above this having major nb heat issues and went through the german sites buying process and sussed it all out, thinking of buying the nb cooler, 65Â£ inc shipping isnt bad, But what do you guys think about the sb? What can you reccomend me? Thanks guys.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
My NB temps are ****** high like atm just listening to music its on 85c, The heatsink is also veerryyyy hot to the touch, anyone got any ideas?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Right guys, as posted right above this having major nb heat issues and went through the german sites buying process and sussed it all out, thinking of buying the nb cooler, 65Â£ inc shipping isnt bad, But what do you guys think about the sb? What can you reccomend me? Thanks guys.

We have all had this problem with NB temps,the cheapest and easiest way is to remove the complete heatsink arrangement,just 6 screws on the back of the mobo,remove the "gum"that is supposed to be TIM,and replace with a good quality TIM,ie AS5,MX-3,etc etc,and reseat the arrangement,this has proved very effective for most of us,dropped my temps by 25-30c.









MSI recomend a max temp of 80c on the NB,but you dont want to be at that temp for 24/7 use.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
We have all had this problem with NB temps,the cheapest and easiest way is to remove the complete heatsink arrangement,just 6 screws on the back of the mobo,remove the "gum"that is supposed to be TIM,and replace with a good quality TIM,ie AS5,MX-3,etc etc,and reseat the arrangement,this has proved very effective for most of us,dropped my temps by 25-30c.









MSI recomend a max temp of 80c on the NB,but you dont want to be at that temp for 24/7 use.

Thanks, will do, but i think i still wanna go down the w\\c route so i still need reccomendations for the sb waterblock.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
Thanks, will do, but i think i still wanna go down the w\\c route so i still need reccomendations for the sb waterblock.

SB temps are'nt really a problem,i'm watercooled and never had the need to WC the NB/SB,replacing the TIM on both has done the trick,but each to there own.


----------



## Crisao23

Guys, any recommendations for CPU voltage and NB voltage for a 965 C3 @ 4Ghz and Windows Seven x64 ?

I reached a stable 6h custom OCCT test with the 965 C3 at 3900 Mhz and NB at 2600Mhz

CPU was at 1.395v and 1.12v for NB

Settings were 19.5 x200 for CPU/13x200 for NB and RAM's at 1600Mhz, default latencies and voltage for the product I'm using.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Guys, any recommendations for CPU voltage and NB voltage for a 965 C3 @ 4Ghz and Windows Seven x64 ?

I reached a stable 6h custom OCCT test with the 965 C3 at 3900 Mhz and NB at 2600Mhz

CPU was at 1.395v and 1.12v for NB

Settings were 19.5 x200 for CPU/13x200 for NB and RAM's at 1600Mhz, default latencies and voltage for the product I'm using.

Normaly it takes quite an increase in voltage to get 4.0ghz,depending on your chip,i use 1.480v for 4.060ghz on the cpu,1.360v for 2.9ghz on the cpu-nb,thats with ram at 1800mhz.What works for me may not work for you,all chips are different,luck of the draw really.









Generaly,x64 OS's will put extra stress on the cpu,= more heat.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Normaly it takes quite an increase in voltage to get 4.0ghz,depending on your chip,i use 1.480v for 4.060ghz on the cpu,1.360v for 2.9ghz on the cpu-nb,thats with ram at 1800mhz.What works for me may not work for you,all chips are different,luck of the draw really.









Generaly,x64 OS's will put extra stress on the cpu,= more heat.

Thanks a lot for replying Moorhen !

I just passed OCCT for 1h (will let it run during the night for a infinite pass) at 4.0Ghz/ NB @ 2600Mhz and memory at 1333.

voltages were 1.45v for cpu and 1.14 for NB.

I'll test these settings.

I trying to find a good 24/7 setting using the x64 system and based on my not so low ambient temperature here in Brazil.

Trying the same settings now for 1600 RAM.

Damn ! Just noticed that this thread is reaching 600 pages !

And I can say that I read every single one and it helped me a lot.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Thanks a lot for replying Moorhen !

I just passed OCCT for 1h (will let it run during the night for a infinite pass) at 4.0Ghz/ NB @ 2600Mhz and memory at 1333.

voltages were 1.45v for cpu and 1.14 for NB.

I'll test these settings.

I trying to find a good 24/7 setting using the x64 system and based on my not so low ambient temperature here in Brazil.

Trying the same settings now for 1600 RAM.

Damn ! Just noticed that this thread is reaching 600 pages !

And I can say that I read every single one and it helped me a lot.

Your welcome,is that 1.14v for the NB,or CPU-NB/IMC,????


----------



## Crisao23

Moorhen, it's the CPU-NB/IMC voltage on bios.

Just passed one hour of OCCT at 4.0Ghz/2600NB and 1600 RAM with the settings below:


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Moorhen, it's the CPU-NB/IMC voltage on bios.

Just passed one hour of OCCT at 4.0Ghz/2600NB and 1600 RAM with the settings below:

    


Looks good,have you tried prime95 blend,if it was to pass that,it should be stable,never liked OCCT really.


----------



## Crisao23

Tested with linx and also some cinebench runs.

I found OCCT to be a little faster to break your system than prime95. But I'll run it now.

I think that I need more speed on the IMC, it looks like a bottleneck on the memory bandwidth at this cpu speed. At least on Everest's benchmarks.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Tested with linx and also some cinebench runs.

I found OCCT to be a little faster to break your system than prime95. But I'll run it now.

I think that I need more speed on the IMC, it looks like a bottleneck on the memory bandwidth at this cpu speed. At least on Everest's benchmarks.


What are your idle/load temps like,????


----------



## Crisao23

Idle 35/Load 49/50ÂºC


----------



## ezgonzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Thanks, will do, but i think i still wanna go down the w\\c route so i still need reccomendations for the sb waterblock.


heres a link for the complete waterblock kit for the gd70

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...MSI-790FX.html

as you can see it does save you a little money compared to buying the blocks separate, hope that helps you out.


----------



## Crisao23

Yesterday I was looking for a screw here in order to fix my panaflo 120/38mm to the H50 and ended up using one that comes with my old H220 swiftech kit.

Damn, it made me think about a REAL watercooling setup as I used on the Opteron 165









Nice blocks ! Bookmarked.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


heres a link for the complete waterblock kit for the gd70

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...MSI-790FX.html

as you can see it does save you a little money compared to buying the blocks separate, hope that helps you out.


Thanks


----------



## Thorne

Hi guys, this is the first time i have posted on this thread and have just recently started dabbling in overclock settings etc.

I have a new build and have not modified the bios as of yet. I am still trying to make sure i understand all the overclock options etc. before i blow things up. In any case i am having some instability issues I am fairly sure are memory related. Random bsod and sometimes a random bsod and it restarts on its own.

I am running ocz ddr3 1333. The timings and Voltage have not been manually set yet. (Am wanting to run 2x2gb but it will currently only operate with one stick.) bios is 1.9, 965 BE and 950W PS & Geforce 250. I am mainly just looking for some confirmation that i am on the right track with the memory being the issue. I have figured out were to set the timings but how to set the voltage is eluding me. I found where it should be but the option is set to auto and will not let me select it to make any changes.

Any guidance on setting the voltage you can give me would be greatly appreciated and i am sure i will be back with probly a million other questions. Thank you for your help


----------



## Crisao23

Thorne, post the full model specs for that memory.

OCZ got a pretty good support for manual timings and tips on how to configure it for the motherboard.

Some nice articles mentioned here like the NB overclock versus memory speed thing were made by Tony from OCZ.

Check the specs, set it on the bios manually and start from scratch with a stable stock system.

Memtest 4.0 can help you check the memory sticks. Not a good overclocking/stability test but it works fine for RAM only tests.


----------



## Thorne

Here is the link for the set i purchased
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227478
thank you for responding


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thorne*


Hi guys, this is the first time i have posted on this thread and have just recently started dabbling in overclock settings etc.

I have a new build and have not modified the bios as of yet. I am still trying to make sure i understand all the overclock options etc. before i blow things up. In any case i am having some instability issues I am fairly sure are memory related. Random bsod and sometimes a random bsod and it restarts on its own.

I am running ocz ddr3 1333. The timings and Voltage have not been manually set yet. (Am wanting to run 2x2gb but it will currently only operate with one stick.) bios is 1.9, 965 BE and 950W PS & Geforce 250. I am mainly just looking for some confirmation that i am on the right track with the memory being the issue. I have figured out were to set the timings but how to set the voltage is eluding me. I found where it should be but the option is set to auto and will not let me select it to make any changes.

Any guidance on setting the voltage you can give me would be greatly appreciated and i am sure i will be back with probly a million other questions. Thank you for your help


To set voltages and other settings in the bios,you need to highlite the setting you want to change,and use the + and - keys on the number pad on the right hand side of the keyboard.Hope this helps.


----------



## Crisao23

I searched OCZ amd forum for your memory and found some results:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...earchid=938913

BTW, Moorhen2, I noticed that you're using the 1.10b6 bios, any improvements on performance ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


I searched OCZ amd forum for your memory and found some results:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...earchid=938913

BTW, Moorhen2, I noticed that you're using the 1.10b6 bios, any improvements on performance ?


Latest beta is ready for the THUBAN cpu's,thats about it.


----------



## Crisao23

About Thuban, I know that but no problems with your overclock or any issues at all ?

My box is running prime now for some hours, after that I'll try to tweak that ram or the NB.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 









About Thuban, I know that but no problems with your overclock or any issues at all ?

My box is running prime now for some hours, after that I'll try to tweak that ram or the NB.

No, i dont have any problems,i can bench at 4.3ghz on my 965,and 4.2ghz on my 955,mind you,i have been in this game for 35 years,that shows my age,LOL!!!


----------



## Thorne

Thank you mate, i did find some settings i will give a try there. They are the following
Set CPU NB Voltage to {1.3 volts}
Set DRAM Voltage to {1.65 volts}

Set DRAM Timings to CL 7-7-7-20 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
Set tRFC to {88 Clocks}
Set DRAM Timing Mode to {Both}
Set DRAM Advance Control to {Both}
Set 1T/2T Command Mode to {2T}
Set Spread Spectrum to {Disabled}

But i have a couple of MOBO questions regarding the settings. I went into bios to fill in the above settings and ran into two problems.

it says to set tRFC to 88 clocks - in bios i see tRFC 0 tRFC 1 tRFC 2 tRFC 3 when i click on it i think it gives a short list starting with 90ns i believe. Am i looking in the wrong place or is there another setting i should try for those?

second question regarding DRAM voltage and the CPU NB Voltage - They are set to auto and letters are gray instead of white. They seem to be locked. I understand using the arrows to change them but nothing happens. Is there another setting i need to enable to gain access to those settings.
Thanks again for your help you guys are great.


----------



## Crisao23

I think that you don't need to use exactly these settings in order to test your system at default specs.

Set the dram voltage using the "+" key.

Set basic DRAM timings to 7-7-7-20 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)

Disable spread spectrum.

At least for initial testing, leave the nb voltage at auto.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thorne*


Thank you mate, i did find some settings i will give a try there. They are the following
Set CPU NB Voltage to {1.3 volts}
Set DRAM Voltage to {1.65 volts}

Set DRAM Timings to CL 7-7-7-20 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
Set tRFC to {88 Clocks}
Set DRAM Timing Mode to {Both}
Set DRAM Advance Control to {Both}
Set 1T/2T Command Mode to {2T}
Set Spread Spectrum to {Disabled}

But i have a couple of MOBO questions regarding the settings. I went into bios to fill in the above settings and ran into two problems.

it says to set tRFC to 88 clocks - in bios i see tRFC 0 tRFC 1 tRFC 2 tRFC 3 when i click on it i think it gives a short list starting with 90ns i believe. Am i looking in the wrong place or is there another setting i should try for those?

second question regarding DRAM voltage and the CPU NB Voltage - They are set to auto and letters are gray instead of white. They seem to be locked. I understand using the arrows to change them but nothing happens. Is there another setting i need to enable to gain access to those settings.
Thanks again for your help you guys are great.


First,88 clocks equates to 110ns,so change TRFC0-TRFC3 to 110ns,as for dram voltage and cpu-nb voltage,as i said before,just highlite and change with + & - keys,they are used to change all bios settings.









PS you should also set "bank interleaving" to disabled.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


I think that you don't need to use exactly these settings in order to test your system at default specs.

Set the dram voltage using the "+" key.

Set basic DRAM timings to 7-7-7-20 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)

Disable spread spectrum.

At least for initial testing, leave the nb voltage at auto.


You keep reffering to NB voltage,your confusing him,NB voltage is the voltage supplied to the 790 chipset,CPU-NB is the voltage supplied to the IMC.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


You keep reffering to NB voltage,your confusing him,NB voltage is the voltage supplied to the 790 chipset,CPU-NB is the voltage supplied to the IMC.










Yeah, my fault.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Yeah, my fault.


No problem,it just confuses people.


----------



## Thorne

Okay Tried setting bios with minimal settings as Crisao23 suggested. I experienced immediate errors running memtest.

I reset and changed bios to the following settings
Set DRAM Timings to CL 7-7-7-20 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
Set tRFC to {88 Clocks}
Set DRAM Timing Mode to {Both}
Set DRAM Advance Control to {Both}
Set 1T/2T Command Mode to {2T}
Set Spread Spectrum to {Disabled}

I first tested 1 stick of memory up to 100% with no errors
I then tested 2 sticks of memory up to about 70% when i experienced errors. I can at least run two sticks now without constant blue screen so we must be on the right track.

What would you suggest i try next? I am not an expert by any means but i keep thinking possibly voltage but not sure.


----------



## Crisao23

Are they running on the recommended voltage ?

Moorhen2,

System's been under prime95 for more than seven hours now, I think that it's stable. I know that it isn't a 4.3Ghz system like yours but it's going strong considering my ambient temperature









Check it out:

Running Seven x64.



I need to work on the memory bandwidth, maybe you and Mastiff can help me tweak it


----------



## mav2000

How is the latest bios....i found that a lot of the bios's I used after 1.9V need more voltage to get stable at 4.0


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Are they running on the recommended voltage ?

Moorhen2,

System's been under prime95 for more than seven hours now, I think that it's stable. I know that it isn't a 4.3Ghz system like yours but it's going strong considering my ambient temperature









Check it out:

Running Seven x64.



I need to work on the memory bandwidth, maybe you and Mastiff can help me tweak it









Looking good,was that "blend" for p95,??,what do you need to know about memory bandwidth,will try and help.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thorne* 
Okay Tried setting bios with minimal settings as Crisao23 suggested. I experienced immediate errors running memtest.

I reset and changed bios to the following settings
Set DRAM Timings to CL 7-7-7-20 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
Set tRFC to {88 Clocks}
Set DRAM Timing Mode to {Both}
Set DRAM Advance Control to {Both}
Set 1T/2T Command Mode to {2T}
Set Spread Spectrum to {Disabled}

I first tested 1 stick of memory up to 100% with no errors
I then tested 2 sticks of memory up to about 70% when i experienced errors. I can at least run two sticks now without constant blue screen so we must be on the right track.

What would you suggest i try next? I am not an expert by any means but i keep thinking possibly voltage but not sure.

Thorne,this is what i use for 4.2ghz-4.3ghz,just for refference,to give you some idea of bios settings and voltages you need to look at,dont copy my settings,as what works for me,may not work for others.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
How is the latest bios....i found that a lot of the bios's I used after 1.9V need more voltage to get stable at 4.0

Hi Mav,the latest beta bios just updated the AGESA code,thats all,but i only need 1.480v when i run 4.0ghz,but x64 os's genaraly need a little more cpu voltage than when running x86.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Looking good,was that "blend" for p95,??,what do you need to know about memory bandwidth,will try and help.









Yes. I stopped it at 8 hours+.



It's pretty strange, at 3600/2400 my bandwidth was better than at 4000/2600.

I'll try the IMC at 2800, don't know if my chip can handle it.

One step at a time







so I'm running prime95 again with a little FSB increase in order to bring the IMC to 2700+



core#1 failed at prime95 with these specs. I bumped up cpu-nb voltage and left it running prime95 one more time.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Hi Mav,the latest beta bios just updated the AGESA code,thats all,but i only need 1.480v when i run 4.0ghz,but x64 os's genaraly need a little more cpu voltage than when running x86.









And what were you using before am on x86 as well


----------



## Mastiffman

Just to let you know the more that you guys _Double Post_ the Longer this Thread Gets because of lack of ethical posting.... It's actually pretty easy to simply edit your Last Post if no one has posted after you! OR add to a specific post if it's regarding the same topic and let other thread members know that you did so with a _Short_ reply to all!

Thanks!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
And what were you using before am on x86 as well

1.460v when running x86 W7 @4.0ghz,hope this helps mav2000.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Yes. I stopped it at 8 hours+.



It's pretty strange, at 3600/2400 my bandwidth was better than at 4000/2600.

I'll try the IMC at 2800, don't know if my chip can handle it.

One step at a time







so I'm running prime95 again with a little FSB increase in order to bring the IMC to 2700+



Hey Crisao23,

Not sure if you know this but you can go into the File> Prefernces> Select OSD> Check the "Show OSD Panel" Box> Select "OSD Items" from the left hand panel> then select any items that you want to show.

These will always be in the "On Screen Display" so you don't have to open up Everest every time that you want to take a SS to post.

Everything that you will need someone to know will be in the OSD. It's pretty convenient!

You just have to configure it to show what you want.

TIP: When configuring Text Size, Select the top (Or Bottum) Item that you want to change the text on, hold the shift button and use the Arrow button to highlight all of the items at once and then choose configure and then the text size and it will change all the items texts sizes at once!


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hey Crisao23,

Not sure if you know this but you can go into the File> Prefernces> Select OSD> Check the "Show OSD Panel" Box> Select "OSD Items" from the left hand panel> then select any items that you want to show.

These will always be in the "On Screen Display" so you don't have to open up Everest every time that you want to take a SS to post.

Everything that you will need someone to know will be in the OSD. It's pretty convenient!

You just have to configure it to show what you want.

TIP: When configuring Text Size, Select the top (Or Bottum) Item that you want to change the text on, hold the shift button and use the Arrow button to highlight all of the items at once and then choose configure and then the text size and it will change all the items texts sizes at once!

I used it in the past, thanks for the tip !

I was using Everest to log the temperatures during the test to a file. I forgot about the OSD thing


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
I used it in the past, thanks for the tip !

I was using Everest to log the temperatures during the test to a file. I forgot about the OSD thing









Ah, good stuff! I just wanted to make sure tha tyou used it before being that's it's such a great way to use Everest! Sorry if I came off in any way other than helpful!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Latest beta is ready for the THUBAN cpu's,thats about it.









Nice. Waiting for the official release.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


First,88 clocks equates to 110ns,so change TRFC0-TRFC3 to 110ns


So, what does 90 ns equate to ? Is it ... 90 ns / 1.25 ns = 72 clocks? Am I right?

--------------
To ALL:

I am looking for a comprehensive guide about RAM settings where would be all described with tiniest details. It can be an ebook or just plain book? Have you got any recommendations: authors or titles? or some links ? 
I would apprieciate it very much if you could help me.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


So, what does 90 ns equate to ? Is it ... 90 ns / 1.25 ns = 72 clocks? Am I right?

--------------
To ALL:

I am looking for a comprehensive guide about RAM settings where would be all described with tiniest details. It can be an ebook or just plain book? Have you got any recommendations: authors or titles? or some links ? 
I would apprieciate it very much if you could help me.


I think that you can find some information about it here:

http://www.techarp.com/show.aspx?fileID=18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Ah, good stuff! I just wanted to make sure tha tyou used it before being that's it's such a great way to use Everest! Sorry if I came off in any way other than helpful!










Kinda twisting the subject here but this processor is a surprise for me. I was expecting something like my old Opteron, a nice overclock using heavy voltage and high temperatures.

I was expecting a lot more problems and issues while overclocking, but the performance and how it reacts to voltage and overclocking is amazing.

The board is impressive, it feels very solid while overclocking, and it`s also very easy to deal with the settings.

They did a pretty good job on the auto settings.

I'm a guy from the DFI Expert world, where I could spend a day tweaking my memory settings and voltages and if our friend above is requesting a compilation of memory settings, a ebook or so, using the Expert one could request the holy bible









I left my system running prime95, hope to find it stable as a rock when I comeback









Mastiffman, do you have a chart with information about the different processors IMC speed/week/serial etc ?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
I think that you can find some information about it here:

http://www.techarp.com/show.aspx?fileID=18

Kinda twisting the subject here but this processor is a surprise for me. I was expecting something like my old Opteron, a nice overclock using heavy voltage and high temperatures.

I was expecting a lot more problems and issues while overclocking, but the performance and how it reacts to voltage and overclocking is amazing.

The board is impressive, it feels very solid while overclocking, and it`s also very easy to deal with the settings.

They did a pretty good job on the auto settings.

I'm a guy from the DFI Expert world, where I could spend a day tweaking my memory settings and voltages and if our friend above is requesting a compilation of memory settings, a ebook or so, using the Expert one could request the holy bible









I left my system running prime95, hope to find it stable as a rock when I comeback










Mastiffman, do you have a chart with information about the different processors IMC speed/week/serial etc ?

Well unfortunately NO I don't but there is a Thread deticated to the Phenom II 9X5 Series Processors in the AMD CPU Section. It has some info and also over at XS.org they have some threads and links that are helpful!

I like this board and do agree that it's solid. Definitely have a hard time convincing myself to try something else at this point. I may use it for my wifes HTPC and get myself an ASUS Crosshair III or an open box GD70!


----------



## Crisao23

Well... Getting a stable 2700Mhz on the IMC seems to be a little bit hard than reaching 4Ghz.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

any ideas on a case that would work for quadfire? not a big selection of cases with 8 slots for 4 2-slot cards.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


any ideas on a case that would work for quadfire? not a big selection of cases with 8 slots for 4 2-slot cards.



Silverstone Raven 2


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Silverstone Raven 2










thats an interesting case. silver stone and lian li make some strange cases. im gonna look into that one some more though. thanks for the link.
edit: a window on the wrong side. abnormal mobo mounting. i think we have a winner. gonna order it.
edit: 180mm fans? this is crazy!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
thats an interesting case. silver stone and lian li make some strange cases. im gonna look into that one some more though. thanks for the link.
edit: a window on the wrong side. abnormal mobo mounting. i think we have a winner. gonna order it.
edit: 180mm fans? this is crazy!

I have one it's a VERY well made and BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Look! I LOVE mine!!!! And it's quiet! Has great potential too!


----------



## Crisao23

Mastiffman, I see a stock amd (adda probably) fan on your heatsink ?










Nice system !


----------



## Vlasov_581

such a nice looking system Mastiffman.....it just means business


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Mastiffman, I see a stock amd (adda probably) fan on your heatsink ?










Nice system !









its on the nb.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I have one it's a VERY well made and BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Look! I LOVE mine!!!! And it's quiet! Has great potential too!





































its ordered. i went with the free ups 3 day guaranteed shipping. gonna have to just stare at your pics until it shows up.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Mastiffman, I see a stock amd (adda probably) fan on your heatsink ?










Nice system !










 That's about all that they're good for!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


such a nice looking system Mastiffman.....it just means business










 You know it! I'm all about functionality baby!







Although I would like to get a new keyboard and Mouse... (That Match.... "All Black")

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


its on the nb.


 Yes! I have a 965 and 955 and had both fans on the NB/ MOSFET HS but the second one didn't really do much but add to the Db's...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


its ordered. i went with the free ups 3 day guaranteed shipping. gonna have to just stare at your pics until it shows up.



LOL!!!!! Nice! You wuill be HIGHLY impressed with the craftsmanship! It' s literally AWESOME!

One thing that I had to do was take my Reset and Power buttons off and shave the "Mold" tabs a little more to make them operate smoothly. Before I did that, both buttons would kind of click, every time that I pushed them. I'm a stickler about silly things like that so I had to fix it.... You might not have to though! Some people just have to deal with more BS, simply because they can.... not saying that you can't or anything, but you may be one of those blessed people.

I'm blessed too but I believe that I get some BS things because I "will" deal with them in my own way...








P.S. Congratulations!


----------



## moorhen2

Just uploaded the latest beta bios,you can find it in the "beta bios" section of OP.A7577AMS 1A8


----------



## mangoSeed

Ahhhhh....new board smell!!

My replacement board is finally here.









I can't wait to get home and start the process of swapping out the old and putting in the new. It may take a while as the delivery was not in time for the long Easter weekend we have in T'dad and I have to do it during the week, but I'm happy nevertheless. This time I'll try to be careful!

Are there any significant differences between the 1.0 and 1.1 versions of the board? I don't recall there being any...

Man...that clock sure is slow...


----------



## ryman546

Question on this mobo. I'm about to do crossfire and want to know if the 2nd card has to be in the slot directly below the main or can it go down one more. aka 3rd pci express slot. want to utilize the x16


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


Question on this mobo. I'm about to do crossfire and want to know if the 2nd card has to be in the slot directly below the main or can it go down one more. aka 3rd pci express slot. want to utilize the x16


First and third PCIe slots give you x16 speeds.


----------



## jck

MastiffMan....

Sweet system.

Big question is: will it make a killer margarita too?









Man...that looks HUGE. I couldn't fit that on my cheapo Big Lots desk.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
MastiffMan....

Sweet system.

Big question is: will it make a killer margarita too?









Man...that looks HUGE. I couldn't fit that on my cheapo Big Lots desk.









LOL- I wish!

It measures about 20" high x 25 3/8" Long. So it's not terribly large. I wanted the reversed window because of the desk having a lower deck on the left and it worked out Great! All of the wires are hidden at the top and there's quite a bit of room in there too. I have my water cooling system stuffed inside. Plan on getting a new Pump and Res to clean things up a bit. Would like a another Card too.









P.S. I got that desk 3.5 years from a Garage sale for $50!!!!


----------



## gsk3rd

I bet some of you are stoked about the new x6s coming out! I know I would be if I still had my system!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I bet some of you are stoked about the new x6s coming out! I know I would be if I still had my system!


Aah, I'm not that excited about it. No offense to those that are but what's the point of that many cores? 4 Cores are plenty in my eye's... AMD should be focusing on their "Process Stages" and "Integrated Memory Controllers" instead of cores. But that's just my 2 cents...

Integrated Graphics could use a good upgrade as well! The ATI Hybrid Crossfire is kind of pointless when the IGPU is only constructed of 32bit architecture....


----------



## Crisao23

I like the idea of evolution, "x" number of cores and so on, but I'm really focused on improving my IMC's clock instead of upgrading a quad core to a six core.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I bet some of you are stoked about the new x6s coming out! I know I would be if I still had my system!


The price is so cheap how can you not be stoked!! I'm going to encode 5 movies while playing BF:BC2 lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
I like the idea of evolution, "x" number of cores and so on, but I'm really focused on improving my IMC's clock instead of upgrading a quad core to a six core.











Evolution.... That's WHOLE other story!

GSK3RD,

Where did your System specs go? Be proud of what you have!!!!! At least you have something, right? There are those don't have anything, let alone a PC!









@ Everyone,

What are all of your Vdroop specs looking like? Does anyone know if setting the VDD Voltages will affect how much VDroop there is? Ecplise, you mentioned something about this didn't you?


----------



## Crisao23

Mastiffman,

The kingstons are really holding me back on bandwidth











Not 30 minutes stable at 2928 CPU-NB on the configs above...

Trying some settings here in order to reach a higher cpu-nb, since I cannot even think about lower latencies









Can't complain about the system as it is since it's pretty fast but...


----------



## Mastiffman

Hm.....

They shouldn't be. As long as they're a decent set. Could just be settings. Tha could just be that you don't have enough volts to your NB... Try increasing the CPU-NB Volts and retest. Say upto 1.45 in BIOS for the CPU-NB. If that doens't do it then it the Dam Voltage. Mine need 1.71v for stock timings to be stable.

I know these Modules are decent. I highly doubt that you got a crappy set. It happens but it's rare. Most of time these people that have bad hardware from the get go are installing components right off of the truck in cold weather. That will cause instant condensation and Bam! Short them puppies right out! Even installing parts without unpluging the PSU will do it.

So you should be good, just need some tweaking!
Check my pair out! They were in a 785G chipset motherboard too!


----------



## Crisao23

No, I don't think that I got a bad set, no complaints here









Actually I got a VERY decent cpu, I can almost go to 4ghz on stock volts









It's PRIME time again









Maybe I can check if my modules also reach that kind of speed...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


No, I don't think that I got a bad set, no complaints here









Actually I got a VERY decent cpu, I can almost go to 4ghz on stock volts









It's PRIME time again









Maybe I can check if my modules also reach that kind of speed...


With Ram that can't do lower timings (Cas6) without needing rediculous volts, you are better off running them at higher Freq's with say Cas8 or even Cas7 Timings @ 1750-1800mhz and CPU-NB @ 2750-2850Mhz. Ram that can do Cas6 Timings are better ran at 1600mhz and CPU-NB @ 2900-3000+mhz.

1600mhz Cas6 with CPU-NB @ 3000+ will give you better latencies (Lower) than 1800mhz Cas7+ @ 2850mhz CPU-NB or less. it's easier on the AMD's IMC and will typically require less volts overall! JMO through Experience though!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


@ Everyone,

What are all of your Vdroop specs looking like? Does anyone know if setting the VDD Voltages will affect how much VDroop there is? Ecplise, you mentioned something about this didn't you?


I usually keep my VDD voltages 1-3 clicks lower than the actual voltage. However, even if there is a larger gap, I saw no performance/VDroop differences. I usually have higher voltages during idle than when it is in load (about a click in difference).

EDIT: I feel like the 6-cores aren't going to make much of a difference, unless you actually use applications that utilize those cores. I'm more stoked about Bulldozer APUs, but that isn't even going to come out any time soon.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I usually keep my VDD voltages 1-3 clicks lower than the actual voltage. However, even if there is a larger gap, I saw no performance/VDroop differences. I usually have higher voltages during idle than when it is in load (about a click in difference).

Mine is as high as .024v.... WTH is up with that?


----------



## Nightcrawla

Anyone know of a way I can up my cpu fan speed to 100% all the time on this board? Or what I have to download a third party program and if so what program do you recommend.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
Anyone know of a way I can up my cpu fan speed to 100% all the time on this board? Or what I have to download a third party program and if so what program do you recommend.

If you go into the "hardware monitor" section of the BIOS and disable the CPU auto fan control you should be at a Hundo! SO in other words, all that you will see is "100%" all fo the way down. You can also download Speedfan.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Thx for the quick response. I went into H/W Monitor and CPU SMART fan was disabled already. I guess my cpu fan is already running at max of 1950rpm. Does that sound like a normal speed for 100%?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Thx for the quick response. I went into H/W Monitor and CPU SMART fan was disabled already. I guess my cpu fan is already running at max of 1950rpm. Does that sound like a normal speed for 100%?


No Problem. Depends on the fan is it the stock AMD PhenomII HS Fan? If so they normally run about 3000-4000Rpms.


----------



## Nightcrawla

No I have a Zalman CNPS9900 Cooler, sorry it takes so long to answer... I get intrigued by one youtube video which turns into viewing many other youtube videos lol.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
@ Everyone,

What are all of your Vdroop specs looking like? Does anyone know if setting the VDD Voltages will affect how much VDroop there is? Ecplise, you mentioned something about this didn't you?

Actually my sensors read 0,01 above what's specified on bios for vcore voltage and under load voltage is exactly the same as specified.

My northbridge core voltage reads 0.07 above what's specified on bios.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
With Ram that can't do lower timings (Cas6) without needing rediculous volts, you are better off running them at higher Freq's with say Cas8 or even Cas7 Timings @ 1750-1800mhz and CPU-NB @ 2750-2850Mhz. Ram that can do Cas6 Timings are better ran at 1600mhz and CPU-NB @ 2900-3000+mhz.

1600mhz Cas6 with CPU-NB @ 3000+ will give you better latencies (Lower) than 1800mhz Cas7+ @ 2850mhz CPU-NB or less. it's easier on the AMD's IMC and will typically require less volts overall! JMO through Experience though!









I reached a stable 2800mhz on cpu-nb now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124179



Not so easy to find the sweet spots for low voltage + higher clocks.

With a stable IMC I can easily find the sweet spot for 1800mhz ram







(I hope).


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL- I wish!

It measures about 20" high x 25 3/8" Long. So it's not terribly large. I wanted the reversed window because of the desk having a lower deck on the left and it worked out Great! All of the wires are hidden at the top and there's quite a bit of room in there too. I have my water cooling system stuffed inside. Plan on getting a new Pump and Res to clean things up a bit. Would like a another Card too.









P.S. I got that desk 3.5 years from a Garage sale for $50!!!!


Hm. Yeah, not extremely. I think my case is like 19x21x8.1. I need to get WC tho on my gaming rig. That 120mm cooler is gonna keep me from upgrading to 8 or 16GB ram









Oh yeah. my Big Lots desk? $29 new.









I'm a bargain shopper...except when building a PC.









I'll workin on the margarita attachment. Maybe we can TEC a lead to a water pump and have it make the margaritas cold and exchange the heat into a seat cushion to keep ur chair warm when u get up for bathroom runs!!! lol









man...ok...I gotta quit thinkin about building rigs for the CC. I got a credit card with a ton of credit on it and there's a 9800GT sale with a rebate u can get on 2 video cards...I really wanna put together a 555BE C3 rig OCed to 4.2GHz with Corsair WC and 4x9800GTs folding for the CC.

I just don't wanna go farther into debt.









Oh well...cool rig.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


No I have a Zalman CNPS9900 Cooler, sorry it takes so long to answer... I get intrigued by one youtube video which turns into viewing many other youtube videos lol.


 LOL-I do the same thing when I go on youtube. It's UFO videos for me!? lol Most are garbage but there are those you look at and go ".....W.T.F WAS that?"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Actually my sensors read 0,01 above what's specified on bios for vcore voltage and under load voltage is exactly the same as specified.

My northbridge core voltage reads 0.07 above what's specified on bios.

I reached a stable 2800mhz on cpu-nb now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124179

Not so easy to find the sweet spots for low voltage + higher clocks.

With a stable IMC I can easily find the sweet spot for 1800mhz ram







(I hope).


 Yeah my Vcore reads only .01 below BIOS setting but once it's got full load, it drops down by .016v and will pop down another .008 every 7-10 seconds for a few seconds.... Could that be the board or the PSU?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Hm. Yeah, not extremely. I think my case is like 19x21x8.1. I need to get WC tho on my gaming rig. That 120mm cooler is gonna keep me from upgrading to 8 or 16GB ram









Oh yeah. my Big Lots desk? $29 new.









I'm a bargain shopper...except when building a PC.









I'll workin on the margarita attachment. Maybe we can TEC a lead to a water pump and have it make the margaritas cold and exchange the heat into a seat cushion to keep ur chair warm when u get up for bathroom runs!!! lol









man...ok...I gotta quit thinkin about building rigs for the CC. I got a credit card with a ton of credit on it and there's a 9800GT sale with a rebate u can get on 2 video cards...I really wanna put together a 555BE C3 rig OCed to 4.2GHz with Corsair WC and 4x9800GTs folding for the CC.

I just don't wanna go farther into debt.









Oh well...cool rig.










 Ah, leave the credit and save money my friend. Or buy some used stuff and resell it for more after a good cleanup. My sister Garage Sales all summer and gets Crazy Deals! She'll MAKE 1100-1400 in summer season of Garage saling and then having one!


----------



## Pliskin

well I can confirm that if you put a 1x pci-e card into either of the 8x slots it will cause the adjacent 16x slots to run at 8x. Anyone know if there is some way around this? i.e. force the mobo to run the slot at 1x in the bios or something?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah, leave the credit and save money my friend. Or buy some used stuff and resell it for more after a good cleanup. My sister Garage Sales all summer and gets Crazy Deals! She'll MAKE 1100-1400 in summer season of Garage saling and then having one!

Actually, I am thinkin about sellin a lot of electronics in my house, including a 52" Sony LCD TV, DVD player, and maybe some older PC equipment.

I might be moving in a couple of months, so it would net me a few $Ks and make it easier to load the U-Haul which I'd have to do myself.


----------



## Reefer

I think i am really blind, but where can i download the 1.10B6 Bios ?

thx in advance


----------



## Crisao23

The first post got a link for it but you can also grab it at msi germany forums


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


I think that you can find some information about it here:

http://www.techarp.com/show.aspx?fileID=18


THX man!!! It is almost the kind of information I was looking for








It's a little bit outdated but I have found there a lot of detailed info about memory settings! So, once again thanks!


----------



## Crisao23

Also you can find nice tweaking tips on the unleash the dragon amd PDF:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pd...ning_Guide.pdf

Went to work this morning and left the computer on prime again.

It was stable at 2800Mhz CPU-NB with 1.35v on bios but I tested it again with only 1.33v.

I got home minutes ago and found it stable as a rock after more than 13h of prime95's blend test:



Next stop, 3000Mhz at a reasonable voltage









Ok, 3000Mhz on CPU-NB at 1.35v, don't know if it's stable, but at least it's a start











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1125214


----------



## DrBrownfinger

anyone run htlink over 2000? i find if i set it at 2600 i get 50-80 extra points in 3dmark. it does seem to cause instability though.


----------



## Crisao23

Some tests say that you're better with it at default speed. Did some runs with my HTT above usual speed but I cannot say that it's a good thing or not.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i think it is the cause of the lock ups i've been haveing while gaming. i didn't set it back to 2000 after doing some benchmarks the other day. i set it to 2000 this morning and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pliskin*


well I can confirm that if you put a 1x pci-e card into either of the 8x slots it will cause the adjacent 16x slots to run at 8x. Anyone know if there is some way around this? i.e. force the mobo to run the slot at 1x in the bios or something?


 Gotcha!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Actually, I am thinkin about sellin a lot of electronics in my house, including a 52" Sony LCD TV, DVD player, and maybe some older PC equipment.

I might be moving in a couple of months, so it would net me a few $Ks and make it easier to load the U-Haul which I'd have to do myself.


 Well good luck on the move! Upgrading the house instead of PC. Trump for sure!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Also you can find nice tweaking tips on the unleash the dragon amd PDF:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pd...ning_Guide.pdf

Went to work this morning and left the computer on prime again.

It was stable at 2800Mhz CPU-NB with 1.35v on bios but I tested it again with only 1.33v.

I got home minutes ago and found it stable as a rock after more than 13h of prime95's blend test:



Next stop, 3000Mhz at a reasonable voltage









Ok, 3000Mhz on CPU-NB at 1.35v, don't know if it's stable, but at least it's a start










 I would increase the HT Ref Clock to get around 2900Mhz and run that prime stable first, before gong to 3000Mhz CPU-NB!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


anyone run htlink over 2000? i find if i set it at 2600 i get 50-80 extra points in 3dmark. it does seem to cause instability though.


 I have ran mine AND the CPU-NB @ 3003Mhz simutaineously completely stable! Just need to increase the HT Link Voltage to about 1.3-1.325v


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Also you can find nice tweaking tips on the unleash the dragon amd PDF:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pd...ning_Guide.pdf

Went to work this morning and left the computer on prime again.

It was stable at 2800Mhz CPU-NB with 1.35v on bios but I tested it again with only 1.33v.

I got home minutes ago and found it stable as a rock after more than 13h of prime95's blend test:



Next stop, 3000Mhz at a reasonable voltage









Ok, 3000Mhz on CPU-NB at 1.35v, don't know if it's stable, but at least it's a start












http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1125214

Wow I run 2750-2800 stable on 1.38v and for anywhere near 3000, I have to set my voltage at at least 1.45-1.48v. My 955 is only a C2, so it might be the reason for higher voltages.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Wow I run 2750-2800 stable on 1.38v and for anywhere near 3000, I have to set my voltage at at least 1.45-1.48v. My 955 is only a C2, so it might be the reason for higher voltages.

It all depends on the Die Cut of the CPU. Closer to the Center the processor was cut, the better the Integrated Memory Controller. Batch Date will affect the Quality of the CPU Freq capabilities.


----------



## Crisao23

3000Mhz CPU-NB was a unstable run, just for testing, I think that it'll need a lot of volts to run stable. Don't know if it's worth it.

I'll start working on my RAM this weekend and a change on the H50, using the Panaflo as exhaust and the Delta one as intake with a shroud.

Mastiffman, I would like to try the Kingstons at 1800mhz any latencies and voltage tips ?

I was thinking about 9-9-9-27-36. Is it too tight ?

BTW,

Can you post some photos of how you fixed the Phenom Fan to the Dr.Mos heatsink ?

Thanks a lot again for your tips and help !


----------



## ahmedelbehery

thank you fro this thread


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


3000Mhz CPU-NB was a unstable run, just for testing, I think that it'll need a lot of volts to run stable. Don't know if it's worth it.

I'll start working on my RAM this weekend and a change on the H50, using the Panaflo as exhaust and the Delta one as intake with a shroud.

Mastiffman, I would like to try the Kingstons at 1800mhz any latencies and voltage tips ?

I was thinking about 9-9-9-27-36. Is it too tight ?

BTW,

Can you post some photos of how you fixed the Phenom Fan to the Dr.Mos heatsink ?

Thanks a lot again for your tips and help !


Cas9 should be fine for the Kingstons with some extra volts. How much will be up to the system.

Ijust used a coupleof 1.1.25- 1.25" Screws in 2 corners of the Fan and zipped them right into the Spaces between the NB Chipset HS Fins...

Like this...


----------



## Crisao23

I'll need to find a smaller fan, the H50 hot plate blocks the amd fan.

I changed the fans installation on my H50 today, large Panaflo fan installed as pull and delta fan installed as push. Less noise/better cooling.

Trying faster ram speeds at this afternoon, hope to end the day at DDR 1800.


----------



## macedoneli

Hello people

I've new Config and need your help to make my PC stable.
This is my config:
Mobo: MSI 790FX-GD70
CPU: Phenom II X4 955BE
RAM: OCZ3P16004GK (2X2GB 1600MHz ) - http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...atinum_edition
Vid: PowerColor 4870 1GB
PSU: HKC 580W

Here are some screens of everest and CPU-Z:




i've loaded BIOS, so everything is on STOCK, now please help me what to do in BIOS ...


----------



## moorhen2

Hi there,what is it we can help you with,looking at the screens you posted,there are a few things you will need to change in the bios,ie memory,your ram is running at 1066,i take it your bios settings are all default/auto.??


----------



## hitoriko

Hi guys

I've decided to upgrade to this great board and here are the specs - im just wondering is there any problems you guys see with this setup so i know ahead of time and can change things.

Case: Coolermaster CM690
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955BE
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 4GB
VID: InnodGTX 280
Sound: Onboard
HDD: Western Digital 150G VELOCIRAPTOR
HDD2: Western Digital 500G
PSU: OCZ GameXStream 1010W

So what do you guys think? Also im considering getting another 280GTX so i'll have to Do a SLi hack

Cheers


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Hi guys

I've decided to upgrade to this great board and here are the specs - im just wondering is there any problems you guys see with this setup so i know ahead of time and can change things.

Case: Coolermaster CM690
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955BE
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 4GB 
VID: InnodGTX 280
Sound: Onboard
HDD: Western Digital 150G VELOCIRAPTOR 
HDD2: Western Digital 500G 
PSU: OCZ GameXStream 1010W

So what do you guys think? Also im considering getting another 280GTX so i'll have to Do a SLi hack

Cheers


It's gonna rock! I would upgrade your 20" monitor first though. If you're only (or not even) using 1680x1050 as a resolution, there's not much benefit of two GPUs.


----------



## hitoriko

yeah i think so too









im looking at 24" ones now - have the 20 and the 24








one so i can game the other so i can have windows and surf the net


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


hello people

i've new config and need your help to make my pc stable.
This is my config:
Mobo: Msi 790fx-gd70
cpu: Phenom ii x4 955be
ram: Ocz3p16004gk (2x2gb 1600mhz ) - http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...atinum_edition
vid: Powercolor 4870 1gb
psu: Hkc 580w

here are some screens of everest and cpu-z:




i've loaded bios, so everything is on stock, now please help me what to do in bios ...



Quote:



hi there,what is it we can help you with,looking at the screens you posted,there are a few things you will need to change in the bios,ie memory,your ram is running at 1066,i take it your bios settings are all default/auto.??


Please give me advice what timings volts and etc change in BIOS.

BIOS are all default/auto, because i want to make stable PC with your help, but here nobody helps me...


----------



## Crisao23

Trying to find sweet spot here between 4GHz/ 2700+ NB and 1600+ RAM:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Hi guys

I've decided to upgrade to this great board and here are the specs - im just wondering is there any problems you guys see with this setup so i know ahead of time and can change things.

Case: Coolermaster CM690
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955BE
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 4GB 
VID: InnodGTX 280
Sound: Onboard
HDD: Western Digital 150G VELOCIRAPTOR 
HDD2: Western Digital 500G 
PSU: OCZ GameXStream 1010W

So what do you guys think? Also im considering getting another 280GTX so i'll have to Do a SLi hack

Cheers


Buy RAM that allows you to reach a mix between low latency and high speeds on AMD platform.

I'm now running a Kingston HyperX kit here but it doesn't run at low latencies and it limits my performance. As people say, you get what you pay for and I my goal was something with a reasonable performance + low price.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


Please give me advice what timings volts and etc change in BIOS.

BIOS are all default/auto, because i want to make stable PC with your help, but here nobody helps me...










Set your RAM settings manually, test your system at stock settings with OCCT, Prime 95, 3D stability tests and so on. Make sure that it runs fine on stock settings and all parts are OK.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


Please give me advice what timings volts and etc change in BIOS.

BIOS are all default/auto, because i want to make stable PC with your help, but here nobody helps me...










You need to go into "cell menu" in bios,if your not overclocking,just input minimum voltages for the CPU,CPU-NB,HT LINK,SB,for now,then go to "advanced dram configuration",enter,first option change to "both",then set the first 4 options to 7-7-7-24,these are the default timings for your ram,thats tcl,trcd,trp,tras,do this for both banks,go back to "cell menu" and set the dram voltage to 1.7v,as specified for you ram,you will also need to change the FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:4 divider to give you 1600mhz for your ram frequency.Use the + and -keys on the number pad of keyboard to change values in bios.Hope this helps.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
You need to go into "cell menu" in bios,if your not overclocking,just input minimum voltages for the CPU,CPU-NB,HT LINK,SB,for now,then go to "advanced dram configuration",enter,first option change to "both",then set the first 4 options to 7-7-7-24,these are the default timings for your ram,thats tcl,trcd,trp,tras,do this for both banks,go back to "cell menu" and set the dram voltage to 1.7v,as specified for you ram,you will also need to change the FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:4 divider to give you 1600mhz for your ram frequency.Use the + and -keys on the number pad of keyboard to change values in bios.Hope this helps.









i don't know voltages of CPU,CPU-NB,HT LINK,SB and if i'll left it on auto there will be problems ? or you tell me volts and i'll do so ...

about RAM Timings is this Ookey ? does it need to set in both banks ? last time i have on auto second banks tcl,trcd,trp,tras...









this settings i tried but it wasn't stable i think there was problem of DRAm voltage then i raise it on 1.8v and it was OK, but there was some kind of problems... now if you think to make this settings in BIOS so, ok i'll

spread spectrum (disable or enable ) ???
unganged or ganged ?
memory timing 1T or 2 T ?
what i do about C1E and cool'n'quiet disable or enable ?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


i don't know voltages of CPU,CPU-NB,HT LINK,SB and if i'll left it on auto there will be problems ? or you tell me volts and i'll do so ...

about RAM Timings is this Ookey ? does it need to set in both banks ? last time i have on auto second banks tcl,trcd,trp,tras... 









this settings i tried but it wasn't stable i think there was problem of DRAm voltage then i raise it on 1.8v and it was OK, but there was some kind of problems... now if you think to make this settings in BIOS so, ok i'll

spread spectrum (disable or enable ) ???
unganged or ganged ?
memory timing 1T or 2 T ?
what i do about C1E and cool'n'quiet disable or enable ?


I have OCZ Platinum high voltage ram. It ask for 1.9v.. I have 8GBs so I bumped it to 1.92v

Quote:



spread spectrum (disable or enable ) ???


disable

Quote:



unganged or ganged ?


unganged

Quote:



memory timing 1T or 2 T ?


1T


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Trying to find sweet spot here between 4GHz/ 2700+ NB and 1600+ RAM:

Buy RAM that allows you to reach a mix between low latency and high speeds on AMD platform.

I'm now running a Kingston HyperX kit here but it doesn't run at low latencies and it limits my performance. As people say, you get what you pay for and I my goal was something with a reasonable performance + low price.


suggestions for a 4 Gb kit under $200?


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I have OCZ Platinum high voltage ram. It ask for 1.9v.. I have 8GBs so I bumped it to 1.92v

disable

unganged

1T


1.92v isn't very high ??? how do you think if i will raise RAm's on 1.8v it will be unstable ? but on the kit and web-site is written that 1.7v or max 1.8v, one man told me that 1.75v is best for my kits... and now i'm very disappointed i don't know what to do...

also please give me programs/tests to make sure that PC is stable..

thank you very much


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


suggestions for a 4 Gb kit under $200?


under $200 opens up alot of options......are you looking for speed or latency?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macedoneli* 
1.92v isn't very high ??? how do you think if i will raise RAm's on 1.8v it will be unstable ? but on the kit and web-site is written that 1.7v or max 1.8v, one man told me that 1.75v is best for my kits... and now i'm very disappointed i don't know what to do...

also please give me programs/tests to make sure that PC is stable..

thank you very much

Follow the RAM manufacturers specification. My ram was rated at 1.9v and 1,92v Overclock.


----------



## runnin17

Does anyone have a link or screenshot of this board doing the rated 2133MHz for memory? Just wondering if the memory OC is chip limited or CPU limited.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runnin17* 
Does anyone have a link or screenshot of this board doing the rated 2133MHz for memory? Just wondering if the memory OC is chip limited or CPU limited.

The board may run the memory OCd @ 2133MHz, but the CPU ceiling is about 1800MHz and that only being done successfully by a very few who really know their stuff. That would not include me


----------



## shortfuse

seeing this is a crossfire mobo, if i go sli would i encounter any problems? im planning to build a new rig since its been 5yrs since i built my opty148. ive always like amd and nvidia no offense to the ati lovers out there. its just personal preference for me.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
seeing this is a crossfire mobo, if i go sli would i encounter any problems? im planning to build a new rig since its been 5yrs since i built my opty148. ive always like amd and nvidia no offense to the ati lovers out there. its just personal preference for me.

There is a working SLI hack for this board and many other Crossfire boards. I don't have a link to give you, but just look for it here on the forums, it's stickied I think.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
under $200 opens up alot of options......are you looking for speed or latency?

best for gaming and overclocking


----------



## Kokin

I bought my 4GB kit back when it was only $100, but they discontinued my set. 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-20 with 1.9V.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


Hello people

I've new Config and need your help to make my PC stable.
This is my config:
Mobo: MSI 790FX-GD70
CPU: Phenom II X4 955BE
RAM: OCZ3P16004GK (2X2GB 1600MHz ) - http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...atinum_edition
Vid: PowerColor 4870 1GB
PSU: HKC 580W

Here are some screens of everest and CPU-Z:




i've loaded BIOS, so everything is on STOCK, now please help me what to do in BIOS ...



Please give me some good advices about MSI 790FX-GD70 BIOS...


----------



## pendrago

Toxic Adam has answered for your questions. I can only add this one...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


spread spectrum (disable or enable ) ???
unganged or ganged ?
memory timing 1T or 2 T ?
what i do about C1E and cool'n'quiet disable or enable ?


*C1E* - set it to *disable* (as far as i know that's a feature which controls power consumption in your CPU ... so it's better to set it to disable...

*cool'n'quiet * is definitely power saving feature, so you will have to set it to *disable* because when you start overclocking your CPU may be a little bit "confused"







(sorry, I cannot explain this better right now - I am sure other more experienced users will provide you more detailed information about *c'n'q *


----------



## pendrago

I have recently encountered on a thread at *windows7forums* about memory performance and a tool which is provided to measure it in Windows 7. 
Maybe some of you have heard about this tool (well, I know there is more detailed tool in Everest but it would be good to see your results








(Mastiffman - show us what you hide there under "the hood" of your "American" "muscle rig"







... and I hope Moorhen will show us that British are not left "behind"
















It's not a competition - it's my curiosity









so, ... you have to open your console -->

Code:


Code:


Run as an administrator --> cmd --> 
and then you type 
[B]winsat mem[/B] (you should have administrator privilages - well, it's recommended) 
(type winsat /? to know what other benchmark you can run in Win 7)

Here is my result with my latest overclock:









I would like to point out that it's in *ganged mode* (the results for unganged are better but they're not very significant... around 500 MB/s)

...and my latest highest (stable in LinX) overclock:









CPU V = 1.43 V
CPU NB = 1.31 V
CPU DDR PHY = 1.25V
DRAM = 1.90 (but it works also with my RAM set to 1700 and 1.85V)
NB = 1.25 V
HT Link = 1.27 V

I haven't testet it yet under Prime. 
I have noticed that my CPU likes not to overvolt it too much - especially if it concerns CPU NB V and CPU V ( last night I have tried to bump up my CPU V to 1.47 to get stable 3.8 GHz and I noticed that the more I pushed it the faster an error occured).

I really don't know why ( maybe my CPU is a little bit "degraded" after all these attempts to get highest overclock hmmm I am afraid that could be it









So, I am waiting for your posts with your memory benchmark results








Cheers


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


I have recently encountered on a thread at *windows7forums* about memory performance and a tool which is provided to measure it in Windows 7. 
Maybe some of you have heard about this tool (well, I know there is more detailed tool in Everest but it would be good to see your results








(Mastiffman - show us what you hide there under "the hood" of your "American" "muscle rig"







... and I hope Moorhen will show us that British are not left "behind"
















It's not a competition - it's my curiosity









so, ... you have to open your console -->

Code:


Code:


Run as an administrator --> cmd --> 
and then you type 
[B]winsat mem[/B] (you should have administrator privilages - well, it's recommended) 
(type winsat /? to know what other benchmark you can run in Win 7)

Here is my result with my latest overclock:









I would like to point out that it's in *ganged mode* (the results for unganged are better but they're not very significant... around 500 MB/s)

...and my latest highest (stable in LinX) overclock:









CPU V = 1.43 V
CPU NB = 1.31 V
CPU DDR PHY = 1.25V
DRAM = 1.90 (but it works also with my RAM set to 1700 and 1.85V)
NB = 1.25 V
HT Link = 1.27 V

I haven't testet it yet under Prime. 
I have noticed that my CPU likes not to overvolt it too much - especially if it concerns CPU NB V and CPU V ( last night I have tried to bump up my CPU V to 1.47 to get stable 3.8 GHz and I noticed that the more I pushed it the faster an error occured).

I really don't know why ( maybe my CPU is a little bit "degraded" after all these attempts to get highest overclock hmmm I am afraid that could be it









So, I am waiting for your posts with your memory benchmark results








Cheers










A good line to run it is:

Code:


Code:


Start /high %windir%\\System32\\winsat.exe mem -xml c:\
esults.xml

It'll save your results to a xml after a high priority run with all specs and so on.

My results: 21685.54881 MB/s

Phenom II 965 C3 at 4000Mhz - 1.43V

NB 2800MHz - 1.3v

8-8-8-20-32 DDR1600 - 1.65v


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
A good line to run it is:

Code:



Code:


Start /high %windir%\\System32\\winsat.exe mem -xml c:\
esults.xml

It'll save your results to a xml after a high priority run with all specs and so on.

My results: 21685.54881 MB/s

Phenom II 965 C3 at 4000Mhz - 1.43V

NB 2800MHz - 1.3v

8-8-8-20-32 DDR1600 - 1.65v

Thanks! I didn't know this could be run with this syntax you've written (of course it's probably described in help file - which I haven't read completely









So, 21685 MB/s ... maybe it's time to tighten a little bit your timings ? I think 7-7-7-20-27 would be a good choice







especially when you run your RAM with 1600 MHz








Have you tried to set memory timings with these settings and let say ... 1.7 V ?

----
Unfortunately, my Prime blend test failed (after 3H)














so, I think I'll stay with my current settings 3698 MHz







it's very, very strange for me...


----------



## Crisao23

RAM was at default settings during the test, no overclock.


----------



## Mastiffman

Here's mine @:

CPU 4.0ghz 1.44
CPUNB 3.0Ghz 1.40
Ram 1600Mhz @ Cas6-6-6-18-24
HT link 2.0Ghz

Cool test...


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, very nice!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Here's mine @:

CPU 4.0ghz 1.44
CPUNB 3.0Ghz 1.40
Ram 1600Mhz @ Cas6-6-6-18-24
HT link 2.0Ghz

Cool test...


----------



## Kokin

Great find!

CPU 3.9ghz 1.49v
CPU-NB 3ghz 1.46v
RAM 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-20-27-1T
HT Link 2.1ghz


----------



## Rockr69

Hey guys I really need some help. My board died and I did and RMA. The replacement board was dead showing only FF code and had a burn mark on the back of the board and had a damaged SB heatsink. MSI RMA'd that board. The replacement arrived today and yep you guessed it, FF code. When the first board died the machine just shut down. No blue screen it just quit and would trip the power supply. I find it highly unlikely I would receive two dead replacement boards. All of the onboard leds lights, fans spin up and the video card fan spins up to 100% and that's it. What do you think? Did the first board take out the CPU or could the ram have died. I've tried both sticks one at a time in each slot with the same results, FF code. Again I need some help because this is way beyond my knowledge and I know there's some real smart guys here. Thanks


----------



## raisethe3

Have you tried using a different PSU? Use only basic components ( 1 stick next to cpu, 1 video card in the first PCI Ex16 slot, etc) to see if it starts working.

Also check to see if there's nothing shortening the power out. Take the board out and put on a piece of cardboard paper and test from there. Also what post code indicator did the board tell you?

Hope this helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Hey guys I really need some help. My board died and I did and RMA. The replacement board was dead showing only FF code and had a burn mark on the back of the board and had a damaged SB heatsink. MSI RMA'd that board. The replacement arrived today and yep you guessed it, FF code. When the first board died the machine just shut down. No blue screen it just quit and would trip the power supply. I find it highly unlikely I would receive two dead replacement boards. All of the onboard leds lights, fans spin up and the video card fan spins up to 100% and that's it. What do you think? Did the first board take out the CPU or could the ram have died. I've tried both sticks one at a time in each slot with the same results, FF code. Again I need some help because this is way beyond my knowledge and I know there's some real smart guys here. Thanks


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Great find!

CPU 3.9ghz 1.49v
CPU-NB 3ghz 1.46v
RAM 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-20-27-1T
HT Link 2.1ghz











That's odd.... Why would yours yield better results than mine if I have lower timings... at the same CPU-NB and Ram Freq?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


That's odd.... Why would yours yield better results than mine if I have lower timings... at the same CPU-NB and Ram Freq?


Hmm.. good question. I was wondering that myself. There are different types of benchmarks, so maybe the Windows one is particular about a certain setting?

This is my result on Everest with the same settings:


----------



## Rian

Guys, Took heatsink off the chips on this board and I was just.... It was a joke rely. There was some sort of pink sticky substance keeping the chips to the block so it was no suprise The board used to run at 70c all the time, Scarped the "paste" off and applied some arctic silver, *20C DROP*, anyone who hasnt done this should do so because MSI rely cut some corners here.


----------



## Clegnuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Guys, Took heatsink off the chips on this board and I was just.... It was a joke rely. There was some sort of pink sticky substance keeping the chips to the block so it was no suprise The board used to run at 70c all the time, Scarped the "paste" off and applied some arctic silver, *20C DROP*, anyone who hasnt done this should do so because MSI rely cut some corners here.


Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clegnuts* 
Anyone else experienced this?

yeah, its the first thing you should do with this board. also dont spread the TIM, use the blob method. the heatsink doesn't seem to actually make contact with the nb, jmo.


----------



## Crisao23

I replaced the TIM here but I didn't notice a 20ÂºC drop. Unless the heatsink was previously loose, I don't think that is possible to gain 20ÂºC with just a TIM replacement.

Anyway, you can add a 40mm fan over the 790FX heatsink and get a nice result.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
I replaced the TIM here but I didn't notice a 20ÂºC drop. Unless the heatsink was previously loose, I don't think that is possible to gain 20ÂºC with just a TIM replacement.

Anyway, you can add a 40mm fan over the 790FX heatsink and get a nice result.

From 74c Average to 48 - 49c. It might be possible MSI shipped it loose but i dont think it was.


----------



## moorhen2

Here's a memory run from me:


















Stock timings.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
From 74c Average to 48 - 49c. It might be possible MSI shipped it loose but i dont think it was.

I was hitting over 100C on my NB before I replaced the stock TIM. Highest I get now is 50Cish...very happy.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
From 74c Average to 48 - 49c. It might be possible MSI shipped it loose but i dont think it was.

It's like you say. I've done this twice (I mean TIM replacement) and the first I have noticed that temp slightly dropped down from 78*C to 69*C but under stress it was something like 80-81









Then, the second time I have used OCZ Freeze paste and I've added (like many others







BOX fan from AMD regular cooler ...
The highest temperature under stress was 58*C but normally it's (with stock settings) 49*C

I think it's good to add metal washers (or something maybe not made of metal when you tighten up screws) ... it gives more pressure on chipset (but be very careful not to give too much pressure as you may damage NB).


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Here's mine @:

CPU 4.0ghz 1.44
CPUNB 3.0Ghz 1.40
Ram 1600Mhz @ Cas6-6-6-18-24
HT link 2.0Ghz

Cool test...

Yeah! But as you can see it is hard to tell why you with lower timings and the same CPU speed have different results than Kokin, hmmm ...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Great find!

CPU 3.9ghz 1.49v
CPU-NB 3ghz 1.46v
RAM 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-20-27-1T
HT Link 2.1ghz










So, i wonder why yours and Mastiffman's result are different - what is the reason for that hmmm







maybe someone got any answer for this...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Here's a memory run from me:









Stock timings.

Very similar results to this that Mastiffman had ... so, maybe it's a HT Link frequency that Kokin has ... but performance gain in that instance would be barely visible or there wouldn't had been any performance gain... and I wonder... why?


----------



## moorhen2

Strange thing is,if i run my ram @1800mhz,i get a lower score in winsat,22200,as aposed to 22800 @1600mhz,but a much higher score in everest,i personaly dont think "winsat" can be very accurate.


----------



## Crisao23

The everest reading "northbridge" shows usually a high temperature reading that is not real. On some boards even with a 120mm blowing right above the heatsink people still show a pretty high reading on the "sensor".

Also, MSI's attitude doesn't help us a lot on this case when talking about the so called "northbridge temperatures"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Strange thing is,if i run my ram @1800mhz,i get a lower score in winsat,22200,as aposed to 22800 @1600mhz,but a much higher score in everest,i personaly dont think "winsat" can be very accurate.









Same thing here. Gotta understand how it works tho.

Buffer/no buffer/buffer size and so on. It sure loves NB speeds.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Hmm.. good question. I was wondering that myself. There are different types of benchmarks, so maybe the Windows one is particular about a certain setting?

This is my result on Everest with the same settings:









Yeah, look at my Everest bench...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Strange thing is,if i run my ram @1800mhz,i get a lower score in winsat,22200,as aposed to 22800 @1600mhz,but a much higher score in everest,i personaly dont think "winsat" can be very accurate.









Yeah that is weird Man. We have the same number in winsat mem and then you and kokin have close to the same results in everest...??? That's bizarre


----------



## cschweppe

hey guys just a quick stupid question i just swapped my crosshair3 out for the GD70 this morning and in the bios i can not find a way to lower the rams base speed. I see the 1:2 ratio option but in the AMI Bios (ASUS) there is just a quick easy setting to put the ram at a lower speed. I am caping out at like 3250mhz stable on my OC. it is BSOD or freezing in bootup and i am almost positive it is my ram trying to run to fast.. i should be able to get to 3500 stable if not better since this MB has better power management. Any help would be great. thanks guys


----------



## lemco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


Hello people

I've new Config and need your help to make my PC stable.
This is my config:
Mobo: MSI 790FX-GD70
CPU: Phenom II X4 955BE
RAM: OCZ3P16004GK (2X2GB 1600MHz ) - http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...atinum_edition
Vid: PowerColor 4870 1GB
PSU: HKC 580W

Here are some screens of everest and CPU-Z:




i've loaded BIOS, so everything is on STOCK, now please help me what to do in BIOS ...



Does your computer always crash @ a cold boot?

I got same mb, cpu and videocard as you and my comp is also unstable, It crashes always @ cold boots and sometimes rondom.
my memory: OCZ Gold XTC OCZ3G1600LVAM2G

I've putted so much time in it to solve it but still no succes.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemco* 
Does your computer always crash @ a cold boot?

I got same mb, cpu and videocard as you and my comp is also unstable, It crashes always @ cold boots and sometimes rondom.
my memory: OCZ Gold XTC OCZ3G1600LVAM2G

I've putted so much time in it to solve it but still no succes.

Those RAM settings look like they are running pretty low. I would try to run them at rated settings instead of the motherboard's stock settings, since the lowered settings might be causing instability.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschweppe* 
hey guys just a quick stupid question i just swapped my crosshair3 out for the GD70 this morning and in the bios i can not find a way to lower the rams base speed. I see the 1:2 ratio option but in the AMI Bios (ASUS) there is just a quick easy setting to put the ram at a lower speed. I am caping out at like 3250mhz stable on my OC. it is BSOD or freezing in bootup and i am almost positive it is my ram trying to run to fast.. i should be able to get to 3500 stable if not better since this MB has better power management. Any help would be great. thanks guys

I think 1:2 is as low as you can go on this board. If you feel like the RAM is running too fast, you can try increasing your timings, so it gives the RAM some room to increase in clock speed.


----------



## Kokin

I think HT Link speed does effect benchmark scores. It's ironic how most recorded data state that increasing HT Link speed negatively effects performance, yet it increases benchmark scores... thoughts on this anomaly?

Anyway, here are my test results.

Using Mastiff's settings of:

*CPU 4ghz
*CPUNB 3ghz (I never knew I could use the 15x multi for CPUNB







)
RAM 1600 (7-7-7-20-27-1T)
*HT-Link 2ghz










Using a higher HT link:

CPU 3.9ghz
CPUNB 3ghz
RAM 1600 (7-7-7-20-27-1T)
HT-Link 3ghz (increased both my winsat and Everest score)


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemco*


Does your computer always crash @ a cold boot?

I got same mb, cpu and videocard as you and my comp is also unstable, It crashes always @ cold boots and sometimes rondom.
my memory: OCZ Gold XTC OCZ3G1600LVAM2G

I've putted so much time in it to solve it but still no succes.


if your PC is always crashing down, i think you've low voltage on RAM's, LOAD your BIOS and make some tests and you'll see if problem is after you set settings in BIOS or not...

when i bought this config at first saw that RAM was working on 1066, so i changed in BIOS, 7-7-7-24 1.7v and PC was crashing down, because 1.7v wasn't enough, then i set 1.8 and PC isn't crash, but i need help of professional , who knows about this problem, but i can't find him







...
i'll set 7-7-7-24 but what volts i don't know 1.8 or 1.9 (it will be more stable ? but may it shuts down my RAm...)


----------



## mav2000

SO which ram works well on this board...looking for a new set of ram now...anything around 150?


----------



## lemco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Those RAM settings look like they are running pretty low. I would try to run them at rated settings instead of the motherboard's stock settings, since the lowered settings might be causing instability.


What u mean with rated?

Ill try now macedoneli advice of 1.8v+ on ram, still its strange that its 2 low on stock settings. Stock settings or the ram are 1.65..

I have nothing 2 do with CPU NB Voltage/mulitpl ?
I readed in this thread that more people had cold boot problem and it had also something 2 do with cpu-nb. (but all had the problem with oc and not stock.)
But I never saw a clear answer on the problem.

It also takes so damn much time cuz i can only check the next day if my changes are succesful.


----------



## ezgonzo

have'nt popped in for a while so thought i'd see whats happening,
and also to say that im no longer a fellow gd70 owner







, i sold my amd rig a couple of days ago cus i needed to raise some funds for a 5970, it broke my heart selling my gd70 as its been a little gem but sadly she had to go, but maybe are get another one soon if the x6 pull some decent clocks, but anyway heres a screeny of her @ her best.


----------



## cschweppe

Strangely enough i messed with my timings a bunch and ended up trying something that worked on an older board and lowering the NB/HT speed a ton (1800ish) and that has seemed to allow me to get better overclocks again. I dont know why the crosshair functioned fine at a higher NB/HT speed than this board but idc i never could see a difference in my benchmarks from nb/ht speed anyways.


----------



## ezgonzo

in regards to ht speed, i have seen very little to no performance gain from having it above 2000, and in actual fact when i was benching using the settings in the screenshot i posted a minute ago i scored less with the ht @2400. imo its not worth upping the ht and adding further stress to your oc than is needed, considering the little to no gain that you get.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezgonzo*


in regards to ht speed, i have seen very little to no performance gain from having it above 2000, and in actual fact when i was benching using the settings in the screenshot i posted a minute ago i scored less with the ht @2400. imo its not worth upping the ht and adding further stress to your oc than is needed, considering the little to no gain that you get.


I will second that,never had anything but lower scores when benching with the HT link over stock,but thats just me,lol!!!

On a sidenote,i have been testing the newest beta bios all day today,1.11b1,the old CPU-NB x14 no boot has reared it's head again with this newest bios,so have gone back to 1.10b10 again,everything back to normal,thank god.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

what bios are being used to get 3000 cpu-nb? i cant boot at 3000mhz with 1.7 (2800 max) but i could with 1.9. im using 1.7 cause it allows me to run slightly lower voltages.


----------



## cschweppe

yeah well the HT/NB speed isnt going to make much of a difference in most of the computing i do. I usually keep it in the 2200 range and my clocks range between 3.5ghz - 3.9ghz depending on what im working on. unigen sanctuary will ocasionally throw lower av FPS when i lower my HT below 2000 but its not very consistent and probably a bottlenecking between the cpu and the two 5770s. (still stays well over 80fps )


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


I will second that,never had anything but lower scores when benching with the HT link over stock,but thats just me,lol!!!

On a sidenote,i have been testing the newest beta bios all day today,1.11b1,the old CPU-NB x14 no boot has reared it's head again with this newest bios,so have gone back to 1.10b10 again,everything back to normal,thank god.










hey man, can you post the links for those new bios versions?


----------



## JediJosh

Hey guys, its been a while since I posted because my board and RAM had been RMA'd because of massive instability. I did get both of them back... finally, and the exact same problems are occurred until I chatted with a guy from OCZ. I didn't realize that *OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK* is not supported by MSI on their *790FX-GD70* mobo with out some BIOS adjustments. If anyone is having instability issues with this RAM and mobo then do this:

Set the CPU NB Voltage to {1.35 volts}
Set DRAM Voltage to {1.65 volts}
Set FSB/DRAM Ratio so that th Adjusted DRAM Frequency reads {1600}
Set Spread Spectrum to {Disabled}
Set DRAM Timing Mode to {Both}
Set DRAM Advance Control to {Both}
Set 1T/2T Memory Timing to {2T}
Set DCT Unganged Mode to {Enabled}
Set Memory Timings to CL 8-8-8-24 (TCL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)

This setup came right from an OCZ staff moderator from the OCZ forum Here

I saw this











 video on my RAM with my mobo in order to get the BE profile to start working. My question is... Where do you get the F3a Beta BIOS for this board?

Quote:

hey man, can you post the links for those new bios versions?
edit - Here is a link to all the Beta BIOS's for the GD70 motherboard


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey man, can you post the links for those new bios versions?


From MSI's forum here:

http://www.msi-forum.de/index.php?pa...9852&pageNo=24


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
Hey guys, its been a while since I posted because my board and RAM had been RMA'd because of massive instability. I did get both of them back... finally, and the exact same problems are occurred until I chatted with a guy from OCZ. I didn't realize that *OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK* is not supported by MSI on their *790FX-GD70* mobo with out some BIOS adjustments. If anyone is having instability issues with this RAM and mobo then do this:

Set the CPU NB Voltage to {1.35 volts}
Set DRAM Voltage to {1.65 volts}
Set FSB/DRAM Ratio so that th Adjusted DRAM Frequency reads {1600}
Set Spread Spectrum to {Disabled}
Set DRAM Timing Mode to {Both}
Set DRAM Advance Control to {Both}
Set 1T/2T Memory Timing to {2T}
Set DCT Unganged Mode to {Enabled}
Set Memory Timings to CL 8-8-8-24 (TCL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)

This setup came right from an OCZ staff moderator from the OCZ forum Here

I saw this 



 video on my RAM with my mobo in order to get the BE profile to start working. My question is... Where do you get the F3a Beta BIOS for this board?

edit - Here is a link to all the Beta BIOS's for the GD70 motherboard

I got these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20amd%20black

Have not had one problem with them...I am sure others have these ram sticks and are good also...


----------



## Crisao23

Just added a 40mm fan to the "northbridge" heatsink.


----------



## sejutaluka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


SO which ram works well on this board...looking for a new set of ram now...anything around 150?


well, I also want to know


----------



## theghostoftime1978

BIOS TypeAMI BIOSFile Size870KB
Version1.AUpdate Date2010-04-09
Description- Update CPU AGESA code.
- Update RAID ROM.
- Update LAN ROM.
- Improved memory compatibility.
Download
http://download2.msi.com/files/downl...xe/7577v1A.zip

this one is off the australian msi website


----------



## ToxicAdam

Just updated to 1.10 bios


----------



## JediJosh

I got the 1.11B1 BIOS that was released yesterday (Apr 15, 2010). So far its been stable but I haven't really pushed the system to its limits yet.

Quote:

I got these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20amd%20black

Have not had one problem with them...I am sure others have these ram sticks and are good also...
Seanicy are you running your RAM at anything besides Auto on your motherboard? If so you should only be running your RAM at 533MHz (1066).


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
I got the 1.11B1 BIOS that was released yesterday (Apr 15, 2010). So far its been stable but I haven't really pushed the system to its limits yet.

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Disturbed

I was thinking of getting this board, but then I saw the 890FX-GD70 and can't wait for it to be released.


----------



## JediJosh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Where did you get it from?


I got the BIOS from the MSI's ftp site. I just used the username and password given to me in the past from an MSI tech when I was having motherboard instabilities with my RAM a month or so ago.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
I got the BIOS from the MSI's ftp site. I just used the username and password given to me in the past from an MSI tech when I was having motherboard instabilities with my RAM a month or so ago.

I see.

moorhen2 usually has these up but he hasn't posted 1.11B1 BIOS yet.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


what bios are being used to get 3000 cpu-nb? i cant boot at 3000mhz with 1.7 (2800 max) but i could with 1.9. im using 1.7 cause it allows me to run slightly lower voltages.


I've only tried using 1.7 and above (1.8, 1.9, 1.10b2, 1.10b5) and I was successful in getting 3000mhz for my CPU-NB. But it requires me to use a CPU-NB voltage of 1.45-1.5V. I usually have to up my Northbridge voltage up to 1.35-1.43V to get a boot for certain settings.

Aside from benchmarks, I see no difference in performance when my HT-link speed is between 1800 and 3000.


----------



## godsfshrmn

Hey everyone, I am having two issues here.
Is anyone having trouble with sleep? I am able to go into S1 fine, but I would prefer S3 because it uses less power. I tell it to go into sleep and everything seems to power down, but immediately after it wakes back up. Wake up event is set to BIOS and no USB wakeup is enabled. I was on 1.7 and went to 1.9 with the same problems.
PCI devices: 9800GT, X-Fi XtremeMusic card, Cheapo wireless card.
I was on 1.4 before and it worked fine.

Also about 50% of the time I believe I am having an IRQ assignment problem. Windows 7 will start to load, BSOD for 0.5sec then reboot and will continue this cycle until I boot with my X-Fi or wireless card removed. After that boots fine I can shut down, put the card back in, and it will boot normally. I'm guessing this just has to do with dated hardware?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I see.

moorhen2 usually has these up but he hasn't posted 1.11B1 BIOS yet.


Just posted latest beta bios,1.B1,in my bios post on OP.1.11b1.Sorry for my delays.


----------



## Crisao23

A little warning, bios 1.10 or 1A as on MSI's site made 13h prime stable overclocks unstable for some reason.

Pretty strange.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


A little warning, bios 1.10 or 1A as on MSI's site made 13h prime stable overclocks unstable for some reason.

Pretty strange.


Thats why you should only update your bios if you need to,ie if the new bios fixes a certain problem you may be having,bios flashing just for the sake of it can cause problems you did'nt have before you flashed,like you have just found out.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Can anyone link me to W7 64bit drivers for the HD audio on this board, because the ones that get installed automatically crash my computer and the sound even though on the highest volume sounds really really low. Any help plz n ty.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Can anyone link me to W7 64bit drivers for the HD audio on this board, because the ones that get installed automatically crash my computer and the sound even though on the highest volume sounds really really low. Any help plz n ty.


Try this,from the MSI site:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Thats why you should only update your bios if you need to,ie if the new bios fixes a certain problem you may be having,bios flashing just for the sake of it can cause problems you did'nt have before you flashed,like you have just found out.










That's a rule since the first computer ever built









New bios changes some "auto" settings for memory timings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Can anyone link me to W7 64bit drivers for the HD audio on this board, because the ones that get installed automatically crash my computer and the sound even though on the highest volume sounds really really low. Any help plz n ty.


uploading the files since realtek ftp is slow like hell


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


That's a rule since the first computer ever built









New bios changes some "auto" settings for memory timings.

uploading the files since realtek ftp is slow like hell


I know what the bios does,i have been testing beta's for a long time.


----------



## Crisao23

So tell me what's new on bios 1.11 that's not on MSI's.de forum...

Actually, a good changelog of bios fixes would be great.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


So tell me what's new on bios 1.11 that's not on MSI's.de forum...

Actually, a good changelog of bios fixes would be great.


There has been some users having problems with C&Q,on certain cpu's,this is ongoing with the last couple of beta's.The coders in Taiwan are aware of this and are on the case,i have also made them aware of the x14 CPU-NB multi problem rearing it's head again with the newest beta,1.11b1.Anything else you need to know.LOL!!!!!









Like i said before,if it aint broke,dont fix it.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Can anyone link me to W7 64bit drivers for the HD audio on this board, because the ones that get installed automatically crash my computer and the sound even though on the highest volume sounds really really low. Any help plz n ty.


Uploaded latest realtek drivers for you here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ewzddyjmztx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


There has been some users having problems with C&Q,on certain cpu's,this is ongoing with the last couple of beta's.The coders in Taiwan are aware of this and are on the case,i have also made them aware of the x14 CPU-NB multi problem rearing it's head again with the newest beta,1.11b1.Anything else you need to know.LOL!!!!!









Like i said before,if it aint broke,dont fix it.


Good news about the 14x !


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Anything else you need to know.LOL!!!!!










Just to make sure.. All betas after 1.10b6 supports Thuban?


----------



## Nightcrawla

Im downloading now, thx for the help... will let you know how it goes after i install.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Just to make sure.. All betas after 1.10b6 supports Thuban?


That is correct toxic,Thuban is fully supported since 1.10b,pop one in and away you go.









Truth be told,thuban x6's were supported before this,not officialy though,nod nod wink wink.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Cool Beans!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Cool Beans!


No problem,anytime.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Truth be told,thuban x6's were supported before this,not officialy though,nod nod wink wink.


The official 1.10 bios that was release yesterday doesn't have Thuban?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


The official 1.10 bios that was release yesterday doesn't have Thuban?


What makes you say that,?????


----------



## ToxicAdam

woah!!

Is this a secret?!

Why don't MSI update their CPU support list


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
woah!!

Is this a secret?!

Why don't MSI update their CPU support list









That wont happen untill the official release of Thuban,which is the 26th,or it could even be the 19th,just to keep you guessing


----------



## ToxicAdam

Wait a sec.. my Bios screen says V1.10 04092010

Not V1.10B8 040210


----------



## moorhen2

Dont worry to much about dates,they are very confusing.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Oh okay, You are running the beta of the official 1.10 bios.


----------



## lemco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


New bios changes some "auto" settings for memory timings.


Wich 1? 1.10 or 1.11 beta?


----------



## Nightcrawla

Those sound drivers you guys posted/uploaded for me work great thx a bunch!


----------



## hitoriko

just ordered my board should get it this week got my cm690 case aswell


----------



## DrBrownfinger

13 hours into prime blend i had 1 core drop. i personally dont consider it unstable, But, what do you guys think? i feel like so what, it cant go 24hours. stable enough me. i kinda would like to say i ran 24hours though.
edit: kinda pissed now that i put it out there.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


,not officialy though,nod nod wink wink.


wink wink nod nod say no more


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


13 hours into prime blend i had 1 core drop. i personally dont consider it unstable, But, what do you guys think? i feel like so what, it cant go 24hours. stable enough me.


for me stable is not crashing in games


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
13 hours into prime blend i had 1 core drop. i personally dont consider it unstable, But, what do you guys think? i feel like so what, it cant go 24hours. stable enough me. i kinda would like to say i ran 24hours though.
edit: kinda pissed now that i put it out there.


It's not stable, you'll get random crashes or errors.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemco*


Wich 1? 1.10 or 1.11 beta?


That will be 1.10 official release.


----------



## Crisao23

System failed prime95 after more than 8 hours of test using the same settings as bios 1.9. Both times with blue screens.

Back to bios 1.9 and running prime again.

Tested 13h + rock stable settings on both 1.10 and 1.11b1, no way.

And it's no huge or big overclock, just basic settings and voltages.

Something is really messed up.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


That will be 1.10 official release.










And I updated my Bios to 1.10 official yesterday








I decided to do so because it says in changelog:

Quote:



- Improved memory compatibility.


I haven't tested it with Prime... Just I've run IntelBurnTest for 5 passes for my 3.7 GHz overclock and it was stable but... what I noticed is that number of Gflops dropped from 49 to 45







the same settings I was having at 1.10B5 Bios) - Does it mean any performance decrease?

Ok! so which one would you recommend? 1.10B8 ? or next 1.11Betas? 
I am quite confused right now.

-----

*and my question to all of you PhII 955 BE users.*
I have decided to buy one so, I would like to know a few things:
- which version of 955 (rev 2 or rev 3) is better - potentially - for overclock - which revision handles better with memory and IMC is more stable?
- what is maximum multiplier for CPU (that's why I want to change this CPU for unlocked multiplier) ? aswell for NB and HT Link (it would be the same as NB multiplier)?
- so this 5digit die-cut number applies also to 955 ... I mean the lower this number is ... it's quite probable that it may overclock better?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
And I updated my Bios to 1.10 official yesterday








I decided to do so because it says in changelog:
I haven't tested it with Prime... Just I've run IntelBurnTest for 5 passes for my 3.7 GHz overclock and it was stable but... what I noticed is that number of Gflops dropped from 49 to 45







the same settings I was having at 1.10B5 Bios) - Does it mean any performance decrease?

Ok! so which one would you recommend? 1.10B8 ? or next 1.11Betas?
I am quite confused right now.

-----

*and my question to all of you PhII 955 BE users.*
I have decided to buy one so, I would like to know a few things:
- which version of 955 (rev 2 or rev 3) is better - potentially - for overclock - which revision handles better with memory and IMC is more stable?
- what is maximum multiplier for CPU (that's why I want to change this CPU for unlocked multiplier) ? aswell for NB and HT Link (it would be the same as NB multiplier)?
- so this 5digit die-cut number applies also to 955 ... I mean the lower this number is ... it's quite probable that it may overclock better?

Hi pendrago,like i stated before about bios flashing,only do so if it has a fix for a particular problem you might be having,or it has upgraded cpu support,you should'nt do it just because it's there.As you have found out,as others do,it can be detrimental to your otherwise stable system.

As for the 955,i would go with the c3 revision,better IMC,and more headroom for overclocking.

I am using bios 1.10b10 at the moment,and seems very stable,tried 1.11b1 but found it has some issues that need ironing out,MSI are aware of this and working on it.Hope this helps.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I don't do any "balls to the wall" overclocking so I never had a problem with updating my bios. *knocks on wood*


----------



## dir_d

Am i the only one thats having problems with k10 stat, phenommsrtweaker and cool and quiet. They all do not seem to be working for me in 10.0 bios, do they work for anyone else?
Error in K10stat is: p-state transition is not allowed on current bios setting
Am i missing a setting somewhere in the bios MSI added?


----------



## ToxicAdam

hmmmm, I think you may have something there... cool and quiet not working for me either.


----------



## Crisao23

Back to stable settings here using bios 1.10, it's pretty hot in here and cpu is acting up. I had to up some voltages a notch and it's 12+h stable again.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


hmmmm, I think you may have something there... cool and quiet not working for me either.


Can anyone else confirm that those 3 programs centered around P-States dont work anymore with 10.0 bios.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I also just got a BSOD IRQL_Not_less_or_equal

....wonder could it be the 1.10 bios


----------



## Kokin

Hmm.. I think I might have found something interesting. Ever since I flashed to the 1.7official bios (and any version above 1.7), my GPU would make these squealing noises whenever I played Dragon Age Origins. The only remedy was to turn Vsync on in the Catalyst menu, which only reduced the squeals. However, I reverted my BIOS back to 1.4 today and I noticed the squeaks/squeals are now gone! If anyone is experiencing GPU squealing, it's worth a try to revert to a previous BIOS version where you did not experience it.


----------



## moorhen2

For all users having problems with C&Q,after updating to the official 1.10 bios,this is a known problem and MSI are aware of it,you would be better off going back to the bios you were using before,or using a later beta of 1.10,i would recomend 1.10b6-1.10b10,and you should be ok,i have been using 1.10b10 for the past few days,and it seems very stable.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
I also just got a BSOD IRQL_Not_less_or_equal

....wonder could it be the 1.10 bios

This error is either a driver or sometimes ram related,more likely a driver error,graphics drivers are normaly the first place to look.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey what settings did you use to get a 3000mhz NB? i can only get mine stable at 2800mhz at 1.35v


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey what settings did you use to get a 3000mhz NB? i can only get mine stable at 2800mhz at 1.35v

try 1.4 and see if it it works.......also make sure you have a fan blowing on your NB and i'd advise you to replace the factory thermal paste if you haven't already


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
try 1.4 and see if it it works.......also make sure you have a fan blowing on your NB and i'd advise you to replace the factory thermal paste if you haven't already

Which voltage should i be using for Northbridge overclocking to get to 3000mhz?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
Which voltage should i be using for Northbridge overclocking to get to 3000mhz?

CPU-NB voltage,NB voltage is the voltage supplied to the 790 chipset,nothing to do with the cpu-nb,this is on the cpu/imc.









There is no gaurantee your cpu will be able to do 3ghz on the cpu-nb,depends how good your IMC and ram are.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
CPU-NB voltage,NB voltage is the voltage supplied to the 790 chipset,nothing to do with the cpu-nb,this is on the cpu/imc.









There is no gaurantee your cpu will be able to do 3ghz on the cpu-nb,depends how good your IMC and ram are.

FTR, although it seems that you are correct the NB core voltage wouldn't help the NB frequency, I can say that is not actually the case.

I had a heck of a time getting 2800 stable without upping the NB core voltage (had it around 1.2v), and once I did that (up to 1.35v), I was actually able to lower my CPU-NB volts about .07v with complete stability.

I think this is because the memory is running through the NB chipset, and therefore increasing the NB core volts helps stabilize the "faster" speeds. Not sure really, just guessing, but it definitely helped in stability with NB overclocks (raising the NB core volts).

Marc


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
FTR, although it seems that you are correct the NB core voltage wouldn't help the NB frequency, I can say that is not actually the case.

I had a heck of a time getting 2800 stable without upping the NB core voltage (had it around 1.2v), and once I did that (up to 1.35v), I was actually able to lower my CPU-NB volts about .07v with complete stability.

I think this is because the memory is running through the NB chipset, and therefore increasing the NB core volts helps stabilize the "faster" speeds. Not sure really, just guessing, but it definitely helped in stability with NB overclocks (raising the NB core volts).

Marc

You may well be right Marc,i run my NB/CHIPSET voltage well over stock,but there is still no gaurantee his chip/imc will be able to do 3ghz,thats what i was trying to point out to the OP.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
For all users having problems with C&Q,after updating to the official 1.10 bios,this is a known problem and MSI are aware of it,you would be better off going back to the bios you were using before,or using a later beta of 1.10,i would recomend 1.10b6-1.10b10,and you should be ok,i have been using 1.10b10 for the past few days,and it seems very stable.









which one of the beta bios posted is 1.10B10?


----------



## dimwit13

well i decied to finally join.
this is what i got so far.










will try for 4.0 later today (so moorhen you old fart, be prepared-lol)

-dimwit-


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
which one of the beta bios posted is 1.10B10?

Beta bios 1.AA = 1.10b10.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
well i decied to finally join.
this is what i got so far.










will try for 4.0 later today (so moorhen you old fart, be prepared-lol)

-dimwit-

You still using that "antique cpu",







LOL!!! Nice to see you on here mate,how's things.???


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Beta bios 1.AA = 1.10b10.









Alright, thanks.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


This error is either a driver or sometimes ram related,more likely a driver error,graphics drivers are normaly the first place to look.










I fail asleep doing memtest86 last night.. I probably went through 20 or so tests before waking up lol

Memory is fine, no errors

I bet its the ATI drivers. 10.4 should be out any day now ... I hope


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Can anyone else confirm that those 3 programs centered around P-States dont work anymore with 10.0 bios.


dir_d, have you tried any other bios yet?


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


You still using that "antique cpu",







LOL!!! Nice to see you on here mate,how's things.???


well at least i didnt have to sell myself for mine-lol (i stole the money out of the wifes purse-lol)

i am fine, just need to fine tune for 4.0- but i am happy with where im at.

-dimwit-


----------



## ToxicAdam

moorhen2, wish me luck


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
well at least i didnt have to sell myself for mine-lol (i stole the money out of the wifes purse-lol)

i am fine, just need to fine tune for 4.0- but i am happy with where im at.

-dimwit-

LOL!!!,dont you mean your purse.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
moorhen2, wish me luck


















Good luck mate


----------



## dimwit13

Ian, i noticed that Toxic Adams link width is 16x-mine is only showing 8x, what dont i have set right?

-dimwit-


----------



## ToxicAdam

Do you have your 5870 in the first PCI slot?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Good luck mate










meh, cool and quit still isn't working with 1.10B10.

scratch that... its working. false alarm lol


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Do you have your 5870 in the first PCI slot?


no, it is in the second slot.

-dimwit-

SOB, gpuz is showing it at 8x,this MB should run 16x/16x, so is that the first and third slot?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*











You may well be right Marc,i run my NB/CHIPSET voltage well over stock,but there is still no gaurantee his chip/imc will be able to do 3ghz,thats what i was trying to point out to the OP.










You're definitely right about that. I was just commenting on the NB core voltage not being necessary to reach high NB clocks. I had thought it wasn't, but then realized I needed some to get the high clocks.

@Dimwit13 -- you're right, slot 1 & 3 are 16x, and 2 & 4 are 8x.

Marc


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


no, it is in the second slot.

-dimwit-

SOB, gpuz is showing it at 8x,this MB should run 16x/16x, so is that the first and third slot?


First and third slots are 16x

Second and Fourth are 8x


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


First and third slots are 16x

Second and Fourth are 8x


well that aint what the specs say-4 x PCI Express 2.0 x16

MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard

i might not have something set in the bios.
IAN-WAKE UP and help me-lol

-dimwit-


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
well that aint what the specs say-4 x PCI Express 2.0 x16

MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard

i might not have something set in the bios.
IAN-WAKE UP and help me-lol

-dimwit-

That link doesn't say that.. you're reading it wrong.

Code:



Code:


Slot configurations:
Dual CrossFire (16X+16X)
Quad CrossFire (8X+8X+8X+8X)

Hint - why do you think MSI crossfire bridge connects are so long?

Answer - To skip over the x8 slot


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
dir_d, have you tried any other bios yet?

No im at work i will be tying the 10.10 when i get home


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
That link doesn't say that.. you're reading it wrong.

Code:



Code:


Slot configurations:
Dual CrossFire (16X+16X)
Quad CrossFire (8X+8X+8X+8X)

Hint - why do you think MSI crossfire bridge connects are so long?

Answer - To skip over the x8 slot

Better yet, Do you have your manual? Look at page En-23


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
well that aint what the specs say-4 x PCI Express 2.0 x16

MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard

i might not have something set in the bios.
IAN-WAKE UP and help me-lol

-dimwit-

Sorry Jason,been doing other things,but the others are right,1 and 3 x16,2 and 4 x8,but dont panic,very little difference between x16 and x8 bandwidth wise.I have to run x8 x16 x8 when i run all 3 of my cards in tri-fire,and the 2 running at x8 show very little bandwidth degredation over x16..Just drop your card into the 3rd slot for x16.


----------



## tchk

i'm pretty new to oc'ing and i was wondering how my bios should be set up 
(cell menu) i think spread spectrum and amd cool and quiet should be disabled 
but i'm not sure what other settings should be at/
[i'm not referring to mhz and volts but actual options]
if anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated thankyou in advance for your time and effort


----------



## tchk

in oc'ng tutorial it says to turn up speed is it referring to fsb, multiplier or both?
sorry this wasn't in last post


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tchk* 
in oc'ng tutorial it says to turn up speed is it referring to fsb, multiplier or both?
sorry this wasn't in last post

Start with the cpu multiplier on stock voltage,starting with 17 1/2,then 18 and so on,testing for stability after each increase of the multiplier until it wont boot or bsods at stock voltage,when this happens it's time to start upping the voltage a notch at a time untill you regain stability.Once you have reached the maximum stable cpu frequency,bearing in mind temps and voltages,put the cpu multiplier back to stock x17 and put the voltage back to stock,and do the same with the CPU-NB,and so on.Hope this helps.









If and when you get stuck,just ask,this forum is very helpfull,with many knowledgeable users.


----------



## smash_mouth01

This may be a dumb question but how do these boards fare in the NB overclocking area?

Because its a toss up between the GA-790FXTA-UD5 and this one.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Better yet, Do you have your manual? Look at page En-23










@&*#$*@(@)&#@)@#(&!(@%#$#-ok i will move it-URGH!!!! (but it just looks so good in the second slot-lol)

i know there isn't much difference, if any at all running 8x.
gives me a chance to test the theory

well Moorhen, i found someone new to help me-









-dimwit-


----------



## Crisao23

Well... I had a hard time with bios 1.10 but now it's rock hard stable.

19+ hours under prime blend.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


This may be a dumb question but how do these boards fare in the NB overclocking area?

Because its a toss up between the GA-790FXTA-UD5 and this one.


NB- OC is really CPU dependent. as the NB is actually the IMC(internal memory controller) which is on die.


----------



## tchk

thankyou for clarification morhen2
i started to get this goin but my cpu started gettin hot so i think i'm gonna order a new heatsink and fan before i really start gettin into this to far
any suggestions on new cpu cooler ?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*

NB- OC is really CPU dependent. as the NB is actually the IMC(internal memory controller) which is on die.


Well I'll put it this way currently on my GA-790XTA-UD4 I cannot cold boot 2400 MHz on the NB.
I have seen the UD5 do it and I am wanting to know will this board let me cold boot on anything above 2400MHz on the NB.

I am looking for an average of NB overclocks using this board before I pull the trigger .
It's either this board or the GA-790FXTA-UD5


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


No im at work i will be tying the 10.10 when i get home


None work except 1.9 Final so i went back to that one 10.1 on up dont work for me for some strange reason.


----------



## ToxicAdam

C&Q worked for me with 1.10B10 bios. Not immediately though.. it took like 5 minutes for it to kick in at idle. (stock CPU setting , no overclock )


----------



## smash_mouth01

Anyone ????
What is the average of NB overclocks that cold boot past 2600MHz.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey what settings did you use to get a 3000mhz NB? i can only get mine stable at 2800mhz at 1.35v

Not much of a difference from 2800 to 3000mhz, but for an NB OC of 3000mhz+, I have to use 1.45-1.5V for CPU-NB voltage. As much as the others say the NB voltage has nothing to do with CPU-NB overclocking, I need it anywhere from 1.35V-1.4V, where it regularly is at around 1.25-1.26V.

Here's a chart of settings I found work best with my rig:

CPU-stock/minor OCs:

HT ref clcok/FSB: 200
CPU: 3200mhz (16x)
NB-CPU: 2400 (12x)
RAM: 1:4 | 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T Unganged
HT-Link Speed: 2000mhz (10x)

CPU voltage: 1.25V
NB-CPU voltage: 1.2V
CPU PLL voltage: 2.6V (Auto works)
DRAM voltage: 1.9-1.95V (rated voltages)
NB voltage: 1.25V
NB PCI-E voltage: 1.15V (Auto works)
NB PCI-E I/O voltage: 1.82V (Auto works)
HT Link voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
SB voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
Spread Spectrum: disabled

-----------------------------------------------------------

One of my most stable overall OC:

HT ref clcok/FSB: 300
CPU: 3900mhz (19x) OR 4050 (19.5x)
NB-CPU: 3000 (10x)
RAM: 3:8 | 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T Unganged
HT-Link Speed: 2100mhz (7x) OR 3000mhz (10x)

CPU voltage: 1.48V-1.52V
NB-CPU voltage: 1.46V
CPU PLL voltage: 2.652V (Auto works)
DRAM voltage: 1.9-1.95V (rated voltages)
NB voltage: 1.4V
NB PCI-E voltage: 1.15V (Auto works)
NB PCI-E I/O voltage: 1.82V (Auto works)
HT Link voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
SB voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
Spread Spectrum: disabled

*For stability reasons, some of these voltages are a click or few higher than what is required.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Anyone ????
What is the average of NB overclocks that cold boot past 2600MHz.

Most of us here can cold boot 2800mhz-3000mhz, but most of us also use 955/965s. I recommend this board, as I've been able to push my parts way past safe voltages and they have not malfunctioned in any way. It's not necessary to go past 2400mhz NB if your RAM is set at 1600mhz, so you might not even need a new board.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Anyone ????
What is the average of NB overclocks that cold boot past 2600MHz.

I use 2800-3000,and will cold boot,but it really depends on the chip/board.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Not much of a difference from 2800 to 3000mhz, but for an NB OC of 3000mhz+, I have to use 1.45-1.5V for CPU-NB voltage. As much as the others say the NB voltage has nothing to do with CPU-NB overclocking, I need it anywhere from 1.35V-1.4V, where it regularly is at around 1.25-1.26V.

Here's a chart of settings I found work best with my rig:

CPU-stock/minor OCs:

HT ref clcok/FSB: 200
CPU: 3200mhz (16x)
NB-CPU: 2400 (12x)
RAM: 1:4 | 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T Unganged
HT-Link Speed: 2000mhz (10x)

CPU voltage: 1.25V
NB-CPU voltage: 1.2V
CPU PLL voltage: 2.6V (Auto works)
DRAM voltage: 1.9-1.95V (rated voltages)
NB voltage: 1.25V
NB PCI-E voltage: 1.15V (Auto works)
NB PCI-E I/O voltage: 1.82V (Auto works)
HT Link voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
SB voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
Spread Spectrum: disabled

-----------------------------------------------------------

One of my most stable overall OC:

HT ref clcok/FSB: 300
CPU: 3900mhz (19x) OR 4050 (19.5x)
NB-CPU: 3000 (10x)
RAM: 3:8 | 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T Unganged
HT-Link Speed: 2100mhz (7x) OR 3000mhz (10x)

CPU voltage: 1.48V-1.52V
NB-CPU voltage: 1.46V
CPU PLL voltage: 2.652V (Auto works)
DRAM voltage: 1.9-1.95V (rated voltages)
NB voltage: 1.4V
NB PCI-E voltage: 1.15V (Auto works)
NB PCI-E I/O voltage: 1.82V (Auto works)
HT Link voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
SB voltage: 1.25V (Auto works)
Spread Spectrum: disabled

*For stability reasons, some of these voltages are a click or few higher than what is required.

nice guide there, will try those settings on my rid after dinner and see if it will let me post with 3000mhz NB as 2800 seems to be my block atm, tho my cpu temps get a bit out of hand at times thank god winter is rolling in lol...need to get my water cooling setup going as i am just using a xigmatek red scorpion. Will let ya's know what i get


----------



## theghostoftime1978

it seems that the thuban x4 cpus could be unlocked to x6 chips, same as the x3 to x4 phenoms with a bios update







but im seriously liking the rumored pricing of those x6 chips


----------



## theghostoftime1978

btw guys remember a few weeks ago i posted that my 320gb lost its data and i couldn't access it to format it or partition it? well i fixed it after alot of mucking around with it and i also managed to get all my data back!. I had to use a program called Hirens boot cd to load a image of windows xp so i could see my hard drives but not running windows 7. Then i could copy the data from that drive to another one, repartitioned the drive and booted back into windows 7, copied the data back to the 320gb drive and it all seems to be going fine!. Have no idea what the hell happened with it. Beginning to think it has something to do with file sharing with the PS3 via windows media player as it done as similar thing with my photos on another drive. every photo you tryed to open would ask you to run it as a administrator even tho i was the administrator and had to allow thing and allow that to get it to open...fixed that problem too using Hirens and booting to XP. I got a beta version of windows 7 SP1 so hopefully it has fixed the issues! so far so good.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Most of us here can cold boot 2800mhz-3000mhz, but most of us also use 955/965s. I recommend this board, as I've been able to push my parts way past safe voltages and they have not malfunctioned in any way. It's not necessary to go past 2400mhz NB if your RAM is set at 1600mhz, so you might not even need a new board.

So you are saying that my 720 BE is the issue.

When I did get 2650 MHz on the NB and it booted but not cold boot the performance was great, now I want it back.


----------



## ryman546

Ok i'm trying to get to 4 ghz with this board. Right now i'm at:

CPU Voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 1.2
NB: 1.2
Ram: 1.65

Ive tried up to:
CPU Voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB 1.3
NB: 1.3
and northbridge at 2400.

Ideas? Doing something wrong? Need a updated bios?


----------



## Crisao23

settings for my c3 965 at 4GHz:

cpu vcore 1.44
cpu-nb 1.35 (2800MHz)

No changes on NB voltage.

DDR voltage is at stock voltage as set by the vendor (1.65v) and frequency is at 1600MHz with stock latencies 8-8-8-20-36

This config is 19+ hours stable at prime 95 using latest official bios 1A (or 1.10)


----------



## DrBrownfinger

moorhen2- what do you set your nb-pci voltage at with trifire hooked up? i have mine set at 1.25. no issues, just curious.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
moorhen2- what do you set your nb-pci voltage at with trifire hooked up? i have mine set at 1.25. no issues, just curious.

When running all 3 gpu's.i have the NB-PCI-E voltage between 1.25-1.30v,no problems.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Which one of these are my motherboard temps?


----------



## Seanicy

thought i should share my rig pics...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
thought i should share my rig pics...


































Nice rig! How does the Fermi hold up with temps?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
So you are saying that my 720 BE is the issue.

When I did get 2650 MHz on the NB and it booted but not cold boot the performance was great, now I want it back.

Only way you can be sure is to ask someone who has the same motherboard as you, but with a 955/965. I'm sure there's someone in this forum who has that.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

MSI lists of Phenom II X6 compatible motherboards
By Hilbert Hagedoorn, April 21, 2010 - 7:56 PM

MSI published a list of its motherboards that support the six-core AMD Phenom II X6 processor, great news for most AMD series 700 owners as pretty much all motherboards are supported.

To facilitate the upgrade to AMD's next-generation processors, world-renowned mainboard and graphics card manufacturer MSI has announced that all AMD series products will be compatible with the Phenom™ II X6 6-core processor. With a simple BIOS update, older MSI AM3 mainboards will be capable of supporting this processor.

The all-new Phenom™ II X6 processor features 45nm processing technology, a true six-core design which can execute 6 threads simultaneously and the AMD Turbo Core Technology. What's more, with up to 9 MB cache, overall performance is significantly enhanced compared to the previous generation Phenom™ II X4 processor. The Phenom™ II X6 is the best option for the latest and most powerful MSI based AMD platform.Here's the full list + the required BIOS version:

890GXM-G65 - A7642AMS.120
740GTM-P21 - A7302AMS.G40
740GTM-P25 v1.5 - A7302AMS.S30
760GTM-P33 - A7549AMS.760
770-C45 - A7599AMS.170
770T-C45 - A7388AMS.860
K9A2VM-FD - A7501AMS.1B0
785G-E65 - A7576AMS.350
785GM-E51 - A7596AMS.250
785GTM-E45 - A7549AMS.850
790FX-GD70 - A7577AMS.1A0 <-------WOOOHOOO!
790FX-GD70 Winki Edition - A7577AMS.210
790GX-G65 - A7576AMS.410
790GX-G65 Winki Edition - A7576AMS.510
DKA790GX - A7550AMS.1C0
DKA790GX Platinum - A7550AMS.1C0
790X-G45 - A7622AMS.140
790XT-G45 - A7388AMS.240
K9A2 CF - A7388AMS.1D0
K9A2 Neo2 - A7388AMS.780
K9A2 Neo-F - A7388AMS.1D0
NF980-G65 - A7612NMS.130


----------



## Milotto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Anyone ????
What is the average of NB overclocks that cold boot past 2600MHz.

Maybe 720BE is the problem...i've got same CPU and setting [email protected] give me random freeze @1.25, @2.6ghz cold boot even @1.41V...


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Nice rig! How does the Fermi hold up with temps?

Thanks!
Temps are fine...I setup MSI afterburner's fan curve so it never breaks 75*c while gaming and sits at 50*c while idle...I havn't taken the time and started to OC yet, will do after I feel everything is stable, just formated and started fresh...


----------



## tooler

Not sure why, but as of today there is a new HD audio driver, and yesterday there was a new System driver added

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


----------



## Crisao23

Latest realtek audio driver: 6.0.1.6083 (newer than MSI's listed one)

Holy... 331MB for system driver, that should be a complete catalyst set...

I'll check it out and post the version.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Latest realtek audio driver: 6.0.1.6083 (newer than MSI's listed one)


I'm about to install it.

Quote:



Holy... 331MB for system driver, that should be a complete catalyst set...

I'll check it out and post the version.


This zip is packed with everything! I don't think I need this.. kinda confusing anyways


----------



## barong

anyone know how to disable turbo core on x6 1055T with this mobo,
need guide please


----------



## harrell98

Can anyone here confirm that running memory at 1600mhz on a Phenom II processor void the warranty? I have been in communication with AMD in regards to getting a RMA process started for a possibly bad IMC on the CPU and the technician said the following:

Quote:



It appears that there might be some damage to the memory controller on the processor by running it too high. Running the memory controller at DDR3-1600 does void the warranty (overclocking), however if you would like, we can go ahead and do a one-time warranty replacement for your retail box processor. The replacement processor should have no issue running at DDR3-1333; if you do attempt to run it at the DDR3-1600 the warranty would be void on the new processor and will not be replaced.


----------



## lemco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milotto* 
Maybe 720BE is the problem...i've got same CPU and setting [email protected] give me random freeze @1.25, @2.6ghz cold boot even @1.41V...

Got also still the same problem, higher volt of my ram didnt solved it.

Pls a solution of the cold boot problem


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrell98* 
Can anyone here confirm that running memory at 1600mhz on a Phenom II processor void the warranty? I have been in communication with AMD in regards to getting a RMA process started for a possibly bad IMC on the CPU and the technician said the following:

Well to run memory at 1600mhz you are overclocking on this motherboard. Does AMD warranties applies to overclocking as well?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barong*


anyone know how to disable turbo core on x6 1055T with this mobo,
need guide please


If i read correctly Cool and Quiet enables and disables the turbo future. The problem is that on the 1.10 official bios Cool and Quiet is broken.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Can you guys help me diagnose a bluescreen?










What would cause this? I did a memtest86 and it passed so I don't think its the memory... It happen twice while playing BF:BC2.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Can you guys help me diagnose a bluescreen?










What would cause this? I did a memtest86 and it passed so I don't think its the memory... It happen twice while playing BF:BC2.


This error is generaly a driver issue,i would start with gpu drivers.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


This error is generaly a driver issue,i would start with gpu drivers.










STOP 0x0000000A, 0x000000A (Parameter 1, Parameter 2, Parameter 3, Parameter 4) IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Parameter 1 â€" The address of memory that was incorrectly accessed
Parameter 2 â€" The interrupt request level (IRQL) that was required
Parameter 3 â€" The type of operation, read-0, write-1
Parameter 4 â€" The address of the instruction itself

Applicable to the following Vista configurations: Home Basic, Home Premium, Ultimate, Business, Enterprise, Starter, Home Basic N, Business N, Business 64-bit Edition, Home Basic 64-bit Edition and Business N 64-bit Edition.

This STOP error can occur during startup or at any other time. The 8 digit hexadecimal number 0x0000000A translates to the bug check code â€œIRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUALâ€ which may be caused by the following:

A kernel-level application or device driver running in kernel mode tried to read or write to a memory location that had restricted permissions. The code IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL indicates that the interrupt request level (IRQL) was higher than the number that was expected. A process running in kernel mode cannot access a process that has an IRQL which is greater than its own.
Components of the hardware may have failed such as the memory chip, the processor or motherboard. It may also indicate problems in video or disk adapters or device driver incompatibility issues.
Computer Hardware may not be Vista compatible. This STOP error usually results from the faulty installation of System Services, BIOS firmware or device drivers. It can also be caused by incompatible virus scanners or backup tools.
Sometimes viruses or the anti-virus software that is running on the computer may cause problems.
Third party software applications such as device drivers may also have software bugs which access unprotected or restricted memory. Sometimes the name of the application or driver that caused this problem will be displayed on the screen immediately after the STOP error information.
You are trying to install Vista on a computer with more than 3GB of RAM
You are trying to install Vista on a computer which is running a Storport miniport driver
You are trying to install Vista on a computer that has a controller that utilizes 32-bit DMA (direct memory access).
Repeatedly putting a laptop with Vista operating system on a sleep cycle mode can also cause this problem.
Computer runs QuickTime 7 on Vista which is trying to open a movie file with .mov extension.
Solutions:

First clear all external device drives of CDs, DVDs, Floppy disks, etc. Verify that your hardware is compatible with the operating system.
Remove all external peripherals such as printers, faxes, cameras, network adapters, sound cards, and serial cards, other USB devices, etc.
Try to restart the computer. If you cannot restart it using the mouse or keyboard options, shut down the computer by pressing down the manual Power button for a few seconds. When the computer has completely shut down, press the button again to restart the computer.
As the computer restarts, press and hold the F8 key before the Windows Logo appears.
Use the arrow keys to select â€œRepair the computerâ€ in the â€œAdvanced Boot Optionsâ€ menu.
Choose a keyboard layout and login using username and password.
Choose Startup Repair from the menu for â€œSystem Recovery Optionsâ€.
The Startup Repair process will try to repair the computer.
Add each device or peripheral ONE at a time and restart the system after every addition.
Verify that all the software updates are installed for the current Operating system as well as on all device drivers and external third party software on the system.
If the computer recovers and is running, then check the â€œProblem Reports and Solutionsâ€ page or VISTA. Click on Start->Control Panel->System and Maintenance->Problem Reports and Solutions. This facility searches online for device driver updates and solutions to problems caused by external hardware or software.
If Windows Vista was installed on an older computer, determine from the computer manufacturerâ€™s website whether the BIOS setup for the old computer is compatible with Vista OS. Install updates if required.
If the error appears during restart (and the restart is successful in spite of the error) , set the Windows Memory Diagnostic to get more details about the problems during restart:

a. Click on Start->All Programs->Accessories. Right-click on Command-Prompt and choose â€œRun as administratorâ€
b. Enter mdshed.exe at the command prompt. Schedule the tool to run at the next restart.

You can also monitor and diagnose the Vista system using the Reliability and Performance Monitors to check for CPU faults and real-time monitoring of the system with the Windows performance Diagnostic Console. You will need administrator privileges to run this monitor.


----------



## barong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


If i read correctly Cool and Quiet enables and disables the turbo future. The problem is that on the 1.10 official bios Cool and Quiet is broken.










so i will have to wait for the new bios , hope will out soon


----------



## barong

also anyone can pass fsb 250 for daily use with this mobo?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
STOP 0x0000000A, 0x000000A (Parameter 1, Parameter 2, Parameter 3, Parameter 4) IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Parameter 1 â€" The address of memory that was incorrectly accessed
Parameter 2 â€" The interrupt request level (IRQL) that was required
Parameter 3 â€" The type of operation, read-0, write-1
Parameter 4 â€" The address of the instruction itself

Applicable to the following Vista configurations: Home Basic, Home Premium, Ultimate, Business, Enterprise, Starter, Home Basic N, Business N, Business 64-bit Edition, Home Basic 64-bit Edition and Business N 64-bit Edition.

This STOP error can occur during startup or at any other time. The 8 digit hexadecimal number 0x0000000A translates to the bug check code â€œIRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUALâ€ which may be caused by the following:

A kernel-level application or device driver running in kernel mode tried to read or write to a memory location that had restricted permissions. The code IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL indicates that the interrupt request level (IRQL) was higher than the number that was expected. A process running in kernel mode cannot access a process that has an IRQL which is greater than its own.
Components of the hardware may have failed such as the memory chip, the processor or motherboard. It may also indicate problems in video or disk adapters or device driver incompatibility issues.
Computer Hardware may not be Vista compatible. This STOP error usually results from the faulty installation of System Services, BIOS firmware or device drivers. It can also be caused by incompatible virus scanners or backup tools.
Sometimes viruses or the anti-virus software that is running on the computer may cause problems.
Third party software applications such as device drivers may also have software bugs which access unprotected or restricted memory. Sometimes the name of the application or driver that caused this problem will be displayed on the screen immediately after the STOP error information.
You are trying to install Vista on a computer with more than 3GB of RAM
You are trying to install Vista on a computer which is running a Storport miniport driver
You are trying to install Vista on a computer that has a controller that utilizes 32-bit DMA (direct memory access).
Repeatedly putting a laptop with Vista operating system on a sleep cycle mode can also cause this problem.
Computer runs QuickTime 7 on Vista which is trying to open a movie file with .mov extension.
Solutions:

First clear all external device drives of CDs, DVDs, Floppy disks, etc. Verify that your hardware is compatible with the operating system.
Remove all external peripherals such as printers, faxes, cameras, network adapters, sound cards, and serial cards, other USB devices, etc.
Try to restart the computer. If you cannot restart it using the mouse or keyboard options, shut down the computer by pressing down the manual Power button for a few seconds. When the computer has completely shut down, press the button again to restart the computer.
As the computer restarts, press and hold the F8 key before the Windows Logo appears.
Use the arrow keys to select â€œRepair the computerâ€ in the â€œAdvanced Boot Optionsâ€ menu.
Choose a keyboard layout and login using username and password.
Choose Startup Repair from the menu for â€œSystem Recovery Optionsâ€.
The Startup Repair process will try to repair the computer.
Add each device or peripheral ONE at a time and restart the system after every addition.
Verify that all the software updates are installed for the current Operating system as well as on all device drivers and external third party software on the system.
If the computer recovers and is running, then check the â€œProblem Reports and Solutionsâ€ page or VISTA. Click on Start->Control Panel->System and Maintenance->Problem Reports and Solutions. This facility searches online for device driver updates and solutions to problems caused by external hardware or software.
If Windows Vista was installed on an older computer, determine from the computer manufacturerâ€™s website whether the BIOS setup for the old computer is compatible with Vista OS. Install updates if required.
If the error appears during restart (and the restart is successful in spite of the error) , set the Windows Memory Diagnostic to get more details about the problems during restart:

a. Click on Start->All Programs->Accessories. Right-click on Command-Prompt and choose â€œRun as administratorâ€
b. Enter mdshed.exe at the command prompt. Schedule the tool to run at the next restart.

You can also monitor and diagnose the Vista system using the Reliability and Performance Monitors to check for CPU faults and real-time monitoring of the system with the Windows performance Diagnostic Console. You will need administrator privileges to run this monitor.

My boot file(ntoskrnl.exe) is fine. I've done diagnostics on my HDD, memory and Keyboard. They're all fine.

This only happens on BF:BC2.. no other program or Game.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


My boot file(ntoskrnl.exe) is fine. I've done diagnostics on my HDD, memory and Keyboard. They're all fine.

This only happens on BF:BC2.. no other program or Game.


update your drivers and try reinstalling BF or patch the game.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


update your drivers and try reinstalling BF or patch the game.


 I've been asking around a few other forums and it seems BSOD on BF:BC2 is quite common. Which leads me to believe its not a fault on my end rather programing.. I'm told EA's take on the situation is if your running a 64bit OS your S.O.L because it isn't "officially" supported.

As long as its not an internal system problem I'm okay.. I was worried it was a fault on my end.


----------



## Crisao23

I play BF:BC2 on Windows 7 x64 and I never had a single BSOD. Test your system for 10+ hours.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


I play BF:BC2 on Windows 7 x64 and I never had a single BSOD. Test your system for 10+ hours.


How come BF:BC2 is the only application giving me this grief? It has to be it


----------



## Crisao23

Battlefield 2 and bad company are nice examples of stability test games


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Battlefield 2 and bad company are nice examples of stability test games




















I have Battlefield 2 by the way.. and it plays fine.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


I play BF:BC2 on Windows 7 x64 and I never had a single BSOD. Test your system for 10+ hours.


agreed. i had the bsod problem with that game when i couldn't get past 2.5 hours primeblend. fixed that. no more bsod.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I tell you guys my system is the most stable on this site!! lol

Anyways I updating the game now... you may ask "***! That should have been the first thing you done"

Well I always launch the game with a shortcut on my desktop But I decided this time to launch using EA's download manger. It seems I miss a ton of updates









Hopefully one of these fixes my problem.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I tell you guys my system is the most stable on this site!! lol

Anyways I updating the game now... you may ask "***! That should have been the first thing you done"

Well I always launch the game with a shortcut on my desktop But I decided this time to launch using EA's download manger. It seems I miss a ton of updates









Hopefully one of these fixes my problem.


hey man can you post a CPUz of your system and full specs cause your comp is similar to the onw im building

cheers


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey dude i saw your system specs, just curious as to why you have 8gb ram when using a 32bit OS? that kinda seems pointless to have 8gb when you can only use 4gb if your lucky.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


hey man can you post a CPUz of your system and full specs cause your comp is similar to the onw im building

cheers


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barong*


also anyone can pass fsb 250 for daily use with this mobo?


The highest I've gone is 347 for 24/7 use. I was able to boot up with 348 maybe 20-30% of the time, but it's very unstable even past boot. I suggest you try and put everything as close to stock settings as possible or even lower, such as the CPU-NB, HT-Link, and make sure your RAM is running with a 1:2 ratio with really slow timings (add 2 or 3 ticks to the timings, i.e. 7-7-7-20>>9-9-9-27). Good luck!


----------



## ToxicAdam

I just drop my ram to 1333 with a tighter timing of 6-6-6-18.

Would this be faster than 1600 at 7-7-7-24?


----------



## mav2000

Just tried the latest beta bios and man was it a pain...had to keep increasing my voltages but could not get it stable at all...anyone else have that problem...would bsod within 5 minutes of starting up.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Just tried the latest beta bios and man was it a pain...had to keep increasing my voltages but could not get it stable at all...anyone else have that problem...would bsod within 5 minutes of starting up.


If you are reffering to beta 1.11,there are known issues with it,thats why i recomended not using it.


----------



## macedoneli

i think PC isn't very stable and i want set everything manual (with hand)
please tell me what to do on this settings:

CPU NB Voltage to {??? volts}
DRAM Voltage to {??? volts}
Spread Spectrum to {Disabled} ?

DRAM Timing Mode to {Both} ?
DRAM Advance Control to {Both} ?
1T/2T Memory Timing to {2T} ?
DCT Unganged Mode to {Enabled} ???

Set Memory Timings to CL 7-7-7-24 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)

Or just leave it on AUTO ?

Please Help me to set best settings ... you know well

thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


i think PC isn't very stable and i want set everything manual (with hand)
please tell me what to do on this settings:

CPU NB Voltage to {??? volts}
DRAM Voltage to {??? volts}
Spread Spectrum to {Disabled} ?

DRAM Timing Mode to {Both} ?
DRAM Advance Control to {Both} ?
1T/2T Memory Timing to {2T} ?
DCT Unganged Mode to {Enabled} ???

Set Memory Timings to CL 7-7-7-24 (CL-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)

Or just leave it on AUTO ?

Please Help me to set best settings ... you know well

thanks


Allways best to put memory timings in manually,and set DRAM voltage to the recomended voltage,all the info you need is on the sticks.

CPU-NB voltage,this depends on the frequency you are trying to run.
DRAM voltage.Refer to sticks.

Spread spectrum.Yes dissabled.
Dram advanced controll.Yes both.
Dram timing mode.Refer to sticks.
Unganged,Yes.Also dissable bank interleaving.Dissable cool n quiet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


The highest I've gone is 347 for 24/7 use. I was able to boot up with 348 maybe 20-30% of the time, but it's very unstable even past boot. I suggest you try and put everything as close to stock settings as possible or even lower, such as the CPU-NB, HT-Link, and make sure your RAM is running with a 1:2 ratio with really slow timings (add 2 or 3 ticks to the timings, i.e. 7-7-7-20>>9-9-9-27). Good luck!










Hey would you be able to take a photo of your bios showing your voltage settings for 3.9ghz cpu and 3000mhz NB. Im trying to get mine to run at those settings but can't get it stable enough to even run windows index score lol...can run it at 3.7 and 2800NB.


----------



## macedoneli

Here is my BIOS Pics and if there's some incorrect settings please tell me


----------



## smash_mouth01

Where's the 3k on the NB all I see is a CPU/NB of 2k


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Where's the 3k on the NB all I see is a CPU/NB of 2k


can you show me pc of BIOS how it must be, i can't understand what did you mean...


----------



## hitoriko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1149786

Sign me up - just got some basic DDR3 so i could get this thing running now waiting for a new cpu cooler & ram


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macedoneli* 









Here is my BIOS Pics and if there's some incorrect settings please tell me

Wait a sec... what is this? I never set the lower half timing.

You mean for years now I only had one bank running at my timing?


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Wait a sec... what is this? I never set the lower half timing.

You mean for years now I only had one bank running at my timing?

Actually, yes.










Kinda crazy thing


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Wait a sec... what is this? I never set the lower half timing.

You mean for years now I only had one bank running at my timing?


lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well guys I just ordered my rad (MCP320) to finish my loop.(ships monday) This is going to be CPU only. 
Any of you guys that are W/C'd got anything for me to look out for?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well guys I just ordered my rad (MCP320) to finish my loop.(ships monday) This is going to be CPU only.
Any of you guys that are W/C'd got anything for me to look out for?

hey man, where did you get the AMD2+/3 clip for your apogee gtz??? I can not find anyone in australia who sells swiftech stuff that actually can get this part??


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Actually, yes.










Kinda crazy thing










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
lol









bah!!!!









macedoneli, thanks for posting your pic


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey man, where did you get the AMD2+/3 clip for your apogee gtz??? I can not find anyone in australia who sells swiftech stuff that actually can get this part??

Got mine from Crazypc.com(local distrib)
link

Not sure if they will ship that far but would be worth a shot.


----------



## CryWin

I am getting very tempted to buy this... I purchased some 4850's and want to try Quadfire if they ever show up (and work...)...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barong* 
also anyone can pass fsb 250 for daily use with this mobo?

250 is nothing... on almost any motherboard..


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Got mine from Crazypc.com(local distrib)
link

Not sure if they will ship that far but would be worth a shot.

k checked out site, they do indeed ship to australia, gonna cost like $30 postage for the clip lol...part only costs $10.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
I am getting very tempted to buy this... I purchased some 4850's and want to try Quadfire if they ever show up (and work...)...

250 is nothing... on almost any motherboard..









bout 255 is the max I have found

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
k checked out site, they do indeed ship to australia, gonna cost like $30 postage for the clip lol...part only costs $10.

Well at least you can get it


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
k checked out site, they do indeed ship to australia, gonna cost like $30 postage for the clip lol...part only costs $10.

Gotta love that.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Gotta love that.









what temps you getting with the dark knight cooler? i have the red scorpion and it still sits a bit higher than i thought it would. My temps will very between 35c and 45c idle, and upto 60c max overclocked at 3.7ghz stock voltage. iam using ocz freeze on it and didnt put too much on it. NB has been regreased too. that will idle at around 45c down from 78c with stock paste.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
what temps you getting with the dark knight cooler? i have the red scorpion and it still sits a bit higher than i thought it would. My temps will very between 35c and 45c idle, and upto 60c max overclocked at 3.7ghz stock voltage. iam using ocz freeze on it and didnt put too much on it. NB has been regreased too. that will idle at around 45c down from 78c with stock paste.

With the DK on the i7, my hottest core idles @ 39C. I have yet to see temps get above 55C, mind you that I'm not overclocked --been too busy with school and family. Now that schools over for a bit, I'll get to mess around with this thing and get my folding rig back going.

I never used the DK on my 720/GD70, however I did use a lapped Thermaltake Big Typhoon on it, and from my testing on my 939's, the DK and the BT perform the same on non lapped CPUs'. However, the BT does perform better on lapped CPUs' since it has a MUCH smoother finish than the DK.

On that Big Typhoon I used the fan off of the Dk which was 30 CFM better at stock, 89 CFM vs 59CFM (and looked a hell of a lot better too), with my lapped 720 OC'd to 3.6 @ 1.488v, NB @ 2600, RAM @ 1600 (7-7-7-21-1T), I never saw temps over 52C and that was with the fan plugged up with cat hair. Typically it idled @ ambient temps (~23C) and loaded at 45C.

At any rate, the dark knight is a good cooler however any air cooler will be hindered by high ambient temps. But wait.....it's winter over there isn't it.


----------



## SwishaMane

Well guys, i bought one of these, HAD TO DO IT!

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...aterblock.html

I'll see how it works out. w00t! IDK what came over me, I'm excited to re-do my loop after I clean everything, I need a for sure reason to tear it apart.

EDIT: I know it not worth it for the price, about $128 shipped, but wth? Might be the way to stabilize my rig... The nb runs hot, and the replace TIM trick only goes so far. I want good cooling, and plan to place it between output on rad and cpu. I decided to do that for simplicity of the loop. So the cpu will receive hot water off nb/vrm block, BUT,t he 5870 hs been getting the hot water off the CPU, and it doing damn well!


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
*bout 255 is the max I have found*

Well at least you can get it









Have you even tried higher...?







I used to run 316fsb 24/7 on one of my other AM2 boards and I can run 286 on my current one without problem (haven't tried higher).


----------



## hitoriko

when i first tried my new board i did the automatic max FSB and i got to about 354x9


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
Have you even tried higher...?







I used to run 316fsb 24/7 on one of my other AM2 boards and I can run 286 on my current one without problem (haven't tried higher).

I think with this board and just a small amount of tweeking I hit about 260 stable. Could be a hole there but I was just messing around.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
With the DK on the i7, my hottest core idles @ 39C. I have yet to see temps get above 55C, mind you that I'm not overclocked --been too busy with school and family. Now that schools over for a bit, I'll get to mess around with this thing and get my folding rig back going.

I never used the DK on my 720/GD70, however I did use a lapped Thermaltake Big Typhoon on it, and from my testing on my 939's, the DK and the BT perform the same on non lapped CPUs'. However, the BT does perform better on lapped CPUs' since it has a MUCH smoother finish than the DK.

On that Big Typhoon I used the fan off of the Dk which was 30 CFM better at stock, 89 CFM vs 59CFM (and looked a hell of a lot better too), with my lapped 720 OC'd to 3.6 @ 1.488v, NB @ 2600, RAM @ 1600 (7-7-7-21-1T), I never saw temps over 52C and that was with the fan plugged up with cat hair. Typically it idled @ ambient temps (~23C) and loaded at 45C.

At any rate, the dark knight is a good cooler however any air cooler will be hindered by high ambient temps. But wait.....it's winter over there isn't it.

yes it is starting to get cooler around here. Over summer i had the side panel off the pc and an extra 80mm fan on top of my red scorpion cooler just to keep it in the green lol...i so need a better pc case, this antec P160w isnt that great for air flow. Problem with most of the xigmatek coolers is that you can't mount them left to right, only up and down with AMD boards which suck because if you have in my case a front fan at the bottom of the case and one at the top back of the case it doesnt allow the air to pass thru the case effiently.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
yes it is starting to get cooler around here. Over summer i had the side panel off the pc and an extra 80mm fan on top of my red scorpion cooler just to keep it in the green lol...i so need a better pc case, this antec P160w isnt that great for air flow. Problem with most of the xigmatek coolers is that you can't mount them left to right, only up and down with AMD boards which suck because if you have in my case a front fan at the bottom of the case and one at the top back of the case it doesnt allow the air to pass thru the case effiently.

That's exactly why I used the Big Typhoon. It sits high enough off of the board to where it doesn't restrict airflow, not to mention it works as a secondary intake since it pulls in air from the side of the case. And orientation doesn't matter because the fan is blowing _at_ the board which also helps keep the VRM's and NB cool. I didn't replace the paste on the NB on my board and I never had a temperature issue.

If you can find one over there for cheap, and lap it, the Big Typhoon is a great cooler.

Too bad you're not in the states. You can buy a refurnished BT for <$20 shipped.


----------



## Kokin

Here are pictures of when I ran my 347 FSB OC back in January. I didn't know too much about the board's settings back then, since it was before I joined this forum, so here are a few suggestions that are different from the pictures.

C1E Support:disabled (found in Advanced BIOS>CPU Feature)
CPU PLL voltage: 2.6V
CPU-NB voltage : 1.26V
Bank Interleaving: Disabled (found in Advanced DRAM Configuration)


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I think with this board and just a small amount of tweeking I hit about 260 stable. Could be a hole there but I was just messing around.

i just tryed upping my FSB in bios with auto FSB and advanced clock calibration and all voltages except RAM set to auto and ram to 1.9v, i managed to get a FSB of 336 and cpu at 3ghz underclocked


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
Hey would you be able to take a photo of your bios showing your voltage settings for 3.9ghz cpu and 3000mhz NB. Im trying to get mine to run at those settings but can't get it stable enough to even run windows index score lol...can run it at 3.7 and 2800NB.

Let me take some pictures and I'll post them up in a bit. Currently running stock settings ever since I've reverted back to BIOS version 1.4.

Edit: So here they are, again I suggest you go to Advanced BIOS>CPU Feature and disable C1E support. Also, the voltages are a bit higher than required, but I'll provide a list for lower voltages below the pictures.
P.S.- Sorry some pictures are blurry since they just came from my phone.


















































CPU voltage: 1.48V
CPU-NB voltage: 1.43V
CPU PLL voltage: 2.55V
CPU DDR-PHY voltage: Auto
RAM voltage: 1.9V-1.95V (these are my rated voltages)
NB voltage: 1.33V-1.4V
NB PCI-E voltage: Auto
NB PCI-E I/O voltage: Auto
HT Link voltage: Auto
SB voltage: Auto
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
RAM: 1600mhz (rated speed)
HT-Link speed: 3000mhz (you can choose to put it down to 1800mhz or 2100 mhz)

These settings are NOT Prime95 stable with BIOS version 1.4, but was stable with 1.10B2/1.10B5. However, they will work for gaming/benchmarks and I consider that stable. My last advice for you is to slowly increase your settings to match mine, so you can find your most stable spot and work from there. Good luck!

Windows Experience Index:

Processor: 7.5
Memory: 7.9
Graphics: 7.7
Gaming graphics: 7.7
Primary hard disk: 5.9


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Let me take some pictures and I'll post them up in a bit. Currently running stock settings ever since I've reverted back to BIOS version 1.4.

Edit: So here they are, again I suggest you go to Advanced BIOS>CPU Feature and disable C1E support.


















































ok im gonna go try this see if it boots, btw was this stable for you?

ok tryed settings and major failure lol...can't even boot with 3ghz NB and no cpu overclock.


----------



## mr.malace

hey guys need help to run 8 GB memory 1600. a1333 only run, I tried to adjust from bios but impocible, please someone help me, these like crazy with these memories


----------



## bobbyt2012

I just had to RMA my GD70 because the audio failed and it was extremely unstable. MSi was kind enough to let me pay for the shipping to California (from Ohio).


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbyt2012* 
I just had to RMA my GD70 because the audio failed and it was extremely unstable. MSi was kind enough to let me pay for the shipping to California (from Ohio).

what do you mean the audio was unstable? I have had my msi audio software pop up saying i just plugged in a new audio device when i didnt. Usually when i have overclocked my system pretty high. Is this the same problem you are having?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr.malace* 
hey guys need help to run 8 GB memory 1600. a1333 only run, I tried to adjust from bios but impocible, please someone help me, these like crazy with these memories

Try relaxing the memory timings a little and see if that works, Some ram won't run at full specs on some boards with 8gb, 4+2. Btw have you manually configed all the settings? and manually set your rams required voltage? or most of it on auto?

oh and have you updated your bios?? and if so which version? version 1.10 is the current official bios on MSI site.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
ok im gonna go try this see if it boots, btw was this stable for you?

ok tryed settings and major failure lol...can't even boot with 3ghz NB and no cpu overclock.

What's the highest NB OC you've achieved so far? I would aim for 2.9ghz before you tackle 3ghz.

Stable for me means no problems during gaming and benchmarking. I don't really care to get Prime95 stable, but those settings were Prime 95 stable with the 1.10b2(and 5). And yes, these settings are stable for me, even when I up my CPU multi to 19.5 (4050mhz CPU), they are still stable.


----------



## moorhen2

@Kokin,in your post about showing bios screens and voltages youre using,are in fact incorrect,you state your cpu voltage is 1.48v,and your cpu-nb at 1.43v,when in fact they are running at cpu 1.537v,and the cpu-nb is 1.487v.

Just wanted to get things straight,so as not to confuse people.


----------



## ydna666

Hi guys, is the newest Bios 1.A? Is there any point upgrading from 1.9?

I've got 3.9Ghz stable >>>










Thanks


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Hi guys, is the newest Bios 1.A? Is there any point upgrading from 1.9?

I've got 3.9Ghz stable >>>

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/4043/390028002400.jpg

Thanks









1.A adds Phenom x6 support. If you're not getting it, No.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Hi guys, is the newest Bios 1.A? Is there any point upgrading from 1.9?

I've got 3.9Ghz stable >>>










Thanks









Unless you are planing to get a Thuban cpu,then no,theres no need to flash to 1.10/1.A,if your stable on 1.9,no need to bother.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
What's the highest NB OC you've achieved so far? I would aim for 2.9ghz before you tackle 3ghz.

Stable for me means no problems during gaming and benchmarking. I don't really care to get Prime95 stable, but those settings were Prime 95 stable with the 1.10b2(and 5). And yes, these settings are stable for me, even when I up my CPU multi to 19.5 (4050mhz CPU), they are still stable.

hightest ive got is 3.7 stable with just multiplier and stock voltage, haven't really tryed for 3.8, did try your 3.9 settings earlier but failed, i can get upto 2800mhz [email protected] 1.32v 80% of the time. It will run for days at that, tho if i reboot i have to reset bios lol...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Well guys, i bought one of these, HAD TO DO IT!

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info...aterblock.html

I'll see how it works out. w00t! IDK what came over me, I'm excited to re-do my loop after I clean everything, I need a for sure reason to tear it apart.

EDIT: I know it not worth it for the price, about $128 shipped, but wth? Might be the way to stabilize my rig... The nb runs hot, and the replace TIM trick only goes so far. I want good cooling, and plan to place it between output on rad and cpu. I decided to do that for simplicity of the loop. So the cpu will receive hot water off nb/vrm block, BUT,t he 5870 hs been getting the hot water off the CPU, and it doing damn well!

Nice!, let us know how it runs when you get it!?


----------



## Regamaster

I can reach 3.9GHz stable at 1.48v with BIOS 1.9 but I don't like to run it 24/7 because my rooms ambient temps are rediculous. I'm curious though, what are the benefits/reasons to overclock the NB passed 2000MHz?







I just keep mine at stock.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
I can reach 3.9GHz stable at 1.48v with BIOS 1.9 but I don't like to run it 24/7 because my rooms ambient temps are rediculous. I'm curious though, what are the benefits/reasons to overclock the NB passed 2000MHz?







I just keep mine at stock.

Bandwidth. Mostly memory.


----------



## ydna666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


1.A adds Phenom x6 support. If you're not getting it, No.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Unless you are planing to get a Thuban cpu,then no,theres no need to flash to 1.10/1.A,if your stable on 1.9,no need to bother.










Thanks guys. I'm planning on getting a Thuban but I'll hold off upgrading the Bios till then.

Cheers


----------



## Crisao23

1.A upgrades the raid bios and cuts down the array detection times.

If you are using raid on the ATI SB, upgrade it.


----------



## mr.malace

I'm running 4x2 GB set the manual settings, relaxing the time and I can not get 1600 mhz, once wimdows going to start crashing. I have the latest update 1.A. val is freely again that the reports are incopatibles, someone is running 8 gb at 1600 stable? as it does?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Also dissable bank interleaving.


What does turning off bank interleaving accomplishes? Is it for a more stable overclock or better performance?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.malace*


hey guys need help to run 8 GB memory 1600. a1333 only run, I tried to adjust from bios but impocible, please someone help me, these like crazy with these memories


Malace, AMD CPUs' officially only support 1333MHz speeds. ANYTHING over that is considered an overclock.

If you could post a CPUz validation, that'll help us in giving you advice on how and what to set to get it to run at higher speeds.

However, there's a tradeoff usually. In order to run higher memory speeds (frequency) you need to loosen the timings. If the timings are too loose, even though you might have a higher speed i.e. 1600 at CAS 9, it would actually be slower than having your memory at 1333 CAS 7.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


I can reach 3.9GHz stable at 1.48v with BIOS 1.9 but I don't like to run it 24/7 because my rooms ambient temps are rediculous. I'm curious though, *what are the benefits/reasons to overclock the NB passed 2000MHz*?







I just keep mine at stock.


 Memory bandwidth mainly. The higher the CPU-NB frequency, the more information can travel across it and effectively increase your rigs overall performance.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
What does turning off bank interleaving accomplishes? Is it for a more stable overclock or better performance?

Yes,better stability and performance.


----------



## mr.malace

blackomega this is my cpu-z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1150245 here I send a igagen of my pc. thank you very much


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.malace*


blackomega this is my cpu-z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1150245 here I send a igagen of my pc. thank you very much

















 Ok make sure your RAM voltage is set appropriately (1.65v)

Looking at your CPUz validation your RAM is actually at 1466MHz not 1333MHz. Also, since you raised your reference clock (FSB) to 220, this also raised your CPU-NB frequency to 2400MHz. The (CPU-)NB frequency also plays a big role in trying to get your memory to run at certain speeds. 
The higher the CPU-NB frequency is, the more difficult it is to achieve higher RAM frequency (speed) because the CPU-NB is the lane that connects the CPU to the memory. By increasing the NB frequency it makes the CPUs' integrated memory controller work harder.

At any rate, for testing purposes we'll want to take the NB out of the equation. So in the BIOS find the "CPU-NB" frequency multiplier and change it to 9. That'll put you 20MHz below 2000MHz --which is stock.
Then set your your RAM divider to 1:4, this should put you above 1600MHz for the RAM. Set your timings to: CAS: 9, tRCD:9, tRP:9, tRAS:27, and tRC:36.

Prime95 that for an hour. See if you get any errors. If you do, we might have to change your configuration around some.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Yes,better stability and performance.










I read and been told bank Interleaving is better for performance. I figured you guys disable it for stability in overclocking.

Quote:



Bank Interleaving (Off/ 2/ 4 )

(Bank Interleave) DDR RAM memory chips are made of four banks. Addressing all four banks through interleaving at the same time will maximize your performance.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...am,650-10.html



Quote:



As you can see, with interleaving, the first bank starts transferring data to the CPU in the same cycle that the second bank receives an address from the CPU. Without interleaving, the CPU would send the address to the SDRAM, receive the data requested and then wait for the SDRAM to refresh before initiating the second data transaction. That wastes a lot of clock cycles. That's why the SDRAM's bandwidth increases with interleaving enabled.
http://www.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26035



Quote:



Bank interleave allows consecutive data requests to RAM, cycling through each bank of memory. This can give a good performance boost with large RAM modules, since each bank of the module can be accessed consecutively. DRAM chips of 64Mbit or higher have 4 separate internal banks which can be active at the same time. You can set bank interleave to Disable, 2-bank or 4-bank. It is generally recommended that you use the highest setting (4-bank) whenever possible. Bank interleave doesn't usually affect stability as long as the RAM module can support it.

http://fury-tech.com/en/Resources/Computer-Dictionary/


----------



## mr.malace

I have tried to set the nominal speed from bios manually adjusting factory especificacines 1.4 to 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-v1.70, this way does not make the system work. then decided to get 1333 mhz 8-8-8-20 getting better times, also increased the CPU bus speed to increase memory frequency. I advise leaving the system with this configuration? or trying to get to 1600MHz? I would also like to advise some octene Suggestion for better overall performance. in advance thank you very much for your help


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


@Kokin,in your post about showing bios screens and voltages youre using,are in fact incorrect,you state your cpu voltage is 1.48v,and your cpu-nb at 1.43v,when in fact they are running at cpu 1.537v,and the cpu-nb is 1.487v.

Just wanted to get things straight,so as not to confuse people.










Ah, those are actually correct. I stated in the bottom of several of my posts that my BIOS pictures are several clicks higher than required for stability reasons. The voltages in the pictures are in fact Prime 95 stable with the 1.10 betas, but can be lowered. Not everyone can use the voltages I use in my rig's sig, so I thought it might be better to raise them a little bit. It's ultimately up to the user to play around with the voltages to find stability, I can only show what works for me. I do apologize if any of my posts/settings are confusing and I'll change them if any of you guys request it.


----------



## XAnarchy

Best overall way to flash bios for this board?

Many thanks, 
XAnarchy.


----------



## moorhen2

Just for refference,cpu-z shows the cpu voltage,and core temp shows the cpu vdd voltage,as shown in screens below.Hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Best overall way to flash bios for this board?

Many thanks, 
XAnarchy.


I use M-Flash,never had any problems,have heard a few stories of people saying dont use it,but they obviously did'nt do it correctly.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Best overall way to flash bios for this board?

Many thanks,
XAnarchy.

I use M-flash as well. All you need is an empty usb and the new BIOS version. I have tried out MSI's official BIOS Windows installers (through Live Update) and those work just as well.


----------



## XAnarchy

Sweet, i think i did it correctly. Everything seems to be working fine. Kind of. While im on that topic, i'm having troubles installing the new drivers for my ATI card. Its a XFX 5770 and every time i try to install the 10.3 drivers it screws up. Though the 9.# works fine. It installs, black screens, nothings happening. I restart, it hits the windows loading screen and just freezes. Any ideas? I know this is the wrong section, i just thought some of you might know.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Sweet, i think i did it correctly. Everything seems to be working fine. Kind of. While im on that topic, i'm having troubles installing the new drivers for my ATI card. Its a XFX 5770 and every time i try to install the 10.3 drivers it screws up. Though the 9.# works fine. It installs, black screens, nothings happening. I restart, it hits the windows loading screen and just freezes. Any ideas? I know this is the wrong section, i just thought some of you might know.


Do you uninstall through "contol panel",add/remove programs,uninstall ccc.Once you have done that,you need to reboot in "safe mode",then run "driver sweeper",tick the ati box,and select analyse,then click clean.then it will ask you to reboot.Then try 10.3 again.

You can download Driver sweeper for free,just google it.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.malace*


I have tried to set the nominal speed from bios manually adjusting factory especificacines 1.4 to 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-v1.70, this way does not make the system work. then decided to get 1333 mhz 8-8-8-20 getting better times, also increased the CPU bus speed to increase memory frequency. I advise leaving the system with this configuration? or trying to get to 1600MHz? I would also like to advise some octene Suggestion for better overall performance. in advance thank you very much for your help


 Ok since it won't boot @ the 1:4 divider with your 220 reference clock; do this: Set your reference clock (FSB) to 200, change your CPU multiplier to 17.5 (that should maintain your 3.5GHz OC). Set the RAM divider to 1:4 and drop the voltage on it back down to 1.65v. And try running your timings at 9-9-9-24-33(tRC)-1T. Also be sure that your CPU-NB multiplier is set to 10.

Try those settings and lets see how she does. It should boot just fine download. Run Prime95 (be sure to get the 64bit version). Be sure to keep an eye on your temps.


----------



## mr.malace

[QUOTE = BlackOmega; 9167632] Ok, ya que no arrancarÃ¡ @ el divisor de 1:4 con su reloj de referencia 220 y hacer esto: Ponga su reloj de referencia (FSB) a 200, cambie su CPU multiplicador de 17,5 (que debe mantener su 3.5GHz OC). Ajuste el divisor de memoria RAM a 1:4 y soltar la tensiÃ³n en Ã©l de vuelta a 1.65V. Y intente ejecutar su tiempos en 9-9-9-24-33 (CVR)-1T. AsegÃºrese tambiÃ©n de que su CPU-NB multiplicador se establece en 10.

*Pruebe los ajustes y vamos a ver cÃ³mo lo hace. Ã‰sta deberÃ¡ arrancar bien descargar. Ejecutar [url = http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Prime95-Download-76537.html] Prime95 [/ url] (asegÃºrese de obtener la versiÃ³n de 64 bits). AsegÃºrese de mantener un ojo en su temps. [/ Quote]

ok I'll do that and tell you. thanks


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.malace*


[QUOTE = BlackOmega; 9167632] Ok, ya que no arrancarÃ¡ @ el divisor de 1:4 con su reloj de referencia 220 y hacer esto: Ponga su reloj de referencia (FSB) a 200, cambie su CPU multiplicador de 17,5 (que debe mantener su 3.5GHz OC). Ajuste el divisor de memoria RAM a 1:4 y soltar la tensiÃ³n en Ã©l de vuelta a 1.65V. Y intente ejecutar su tiempos en 9-9-9-24-33 (CVR)-1T. AsegÃºrese tambiÃ©n de que su CPU-NB multiplicador se establece en 10.

*Pruebe los ajustes y vamos a ver cÃ³mo lo hace. Ã‰sta deberÃ¡ arrancar bien descargar. Ejecutar [url = http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Prime95-Download-76537.html] Prime95 [/ url] (asegÃºrese de obtener la versiÃ³n de 64 bits). AsegÃºrese de mantener un ojo en su temps. [/ Quote]

ok I'll do that and tell you. thanks



WHOA!









It's neat to see what I said translated.


----------



## mr.malace

[Quote = BlackOmega; 9169781] Whoa! : Eek:

*Es agradable ver a lo que dije traducido. : D [/ quote]

jajaja gracias amigo eres muy amable


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barong*


also anyone can pass fsb 250 for daily use with this mobo?


I don't know about daily use (take a look at screenshot) but I use FSB 255 for daily use though I think it's optimal for my CPU.

And as for these screenshots:









Took it today... I think for my CPU 3.7 GHz is a limit but what I have found out that lower multipliers are better (I don't know why it is like that :/
Though it seems to be stable in LinX I am quite certain that it will fail under Prime95 :/

Here is my memory benchmark:









What is the most important thing that I've noticed that I don't need to bump up my voltages very high to achieve this.
I was using these settings (BIOS):

*CPU V* = 1.42 V
*CPU NB *= 1.29-1.30 V (the lower the better








CPU DDR PHY = 1.22-1.24 V(the same rule as above








DRAM V = 1.85 V
NB = 1.18-1.20 V 
HT Link = 1.23-1.26 V

Temperatures of my CPU under load 40 Max







(it was a good idea to put second fan at my Scythe Mugen).
Unfortunately, I cannot overclock my CPU higher because when I add 1.46 V up to 1.51 V to my CPU V system was crashing right after I ran any stability test







and it does not make any sense to run CPU with 1.50 or higher to gain 50 - 100 MHz performance boost.

-----------------
Here is a question (3 questions







:
What voltages should I put in:

*NB PCI-E V* (standard is 1.1 V)
*NB PCI-E I/O V *(1.8 stock) (why do I need this one for?)

I want to overclock a little bit my *Asus GeForce 260 GTX* so I assume I need to experiment with these settings in BIOS, right?

Oh! and What is the meaning of Trusted Computing = TCG/TPM support setting ? Should it be enabled or disabled? (disabled as default).


----------



## ToxicAdam

Did a little testing to see if I could lower my CPU OC voltage from 1.42 to 1.41. My temps drop 3 degrees!

BUT a strange thing just happen with my 1.41v OC. I exit out from playing BF:BC2 and got a "Windows detect slow performance" message. It turn off areo automatically.

Would my volt decease cause this or should I be looking somewhere else. Don't PCs turn off if the cpu isn't getting enough of voltage? Like a black screen then shut off..

*edit*

meh! went back to 1.42

no need to stress over 3 degrees


----------



## ryman546

How do you flash this bios? The manual says floppy...definately dont have that  Have a usb drive and dont want to screw something up.

*trying to update to thuban support*

I believe its 1.10.


----------



## ryman546

found the msi usb flasher. thanks anyways.

actually this application fails to run in windows 7....totally lost.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Did a little testing to see if I could lower my CPU OC voltage from 1.42 to 1.41. My temps drop 3 degrees!

BUT a strange thing just happen with my 1.41v OC. I exit out from playing BF:BC2 and got a "Windows detect slow performance" message. It turn off areo automatically.

Would my volt decease cause this or should I be looking somewhere else. Don't PCs turn off if the cpu isn't getting enough of voltage? Like a black screen then shut off..

*edit*

meh! went back to 1.42

no need to stress over 3 degrees










Normally, that Windows message appears for me when I play the more graphical-intensive games, it has nothing to do with your lowered CPU voltage, but rather graphics computing. If you don't lag in games with Windows Aero on, then you don't have to worry about it.

I would opt for the lower voltage but I've never seen a 3 degree difference from just a 0.01V difference. A 3Â°C difference is like my CPU voltage from 1.25V(3.2ghz) to 1.45V(3.75-3.8ghz), at least during idle.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
found the msi usb flasher. thanks anyways.

actually this application fails to run in windows 7....totally lost.

Personally I use M-flash in bios. All you need is a usb stick.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Personally I use M-flash in bios. All you need is a usb stick.

When you run mflash is that the only file that can be on the stick?


----------



## ryman546

I used msi's usb method. Worked fine  I'm now thuban ready.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


I used msi's usb method. Worked fine  I'm now thuban ready.


I use this as well.. flash my bios almost every month with no issues.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Normally, that Windows message appears for me when I play the more graphical-intensive games, it has nothing to do with your lowered CPU voltage, but rather graphics computing. If you don't lag in games with Windows Aero on, then you don't have to worry about it.

I would opt for the lower voltage but I've never seen a 3 degree difference from just a 0.01V difference. A 3Â°C difference is like my CPU voltage from 1.25V(3.2ghz) to 1.45V(3.75-3.8ghz), at least during idle.


I need ATI 10.4 drivers now!!!

Can't install the preview beta


----------



## bobbyt2012

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
what do you mean the audio was unstable? I have had my msi audio software pop up saying i just plugged in a new audio device when i didnt. Usually when i have overclocked my system pretty high. Is this the same problem you are having?

Oh, I didn't specify. I was saying that the board was extremely unstable, the audio completely failed. I had been running full stock settings and I was still having to reset cmos after restarting my comp and stuff. It was awful.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Seems Thurban and 890fx boards are available for grabs as of today!. Theres a good review over @ http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom...t-1090t-review. BTW they talked about release of a new amd overdrive software to run with thurban, but i can't find it anywhere! even a beta verison isnt around. Anyone know where to find it? i have checked amd's website with no luck still the ****ty 3.1 version, i want 3.2.1.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbyt2012* 
Oh, I didn't specify. I was saying that the board was extremely unstable, the audio completely failed. I had been running full stock settings and I was still having to reset cmos after restarting my comp and stuff. It was awful.

Wow that sucks dude.


----------



## mav2000

Awww crap...looks like CnQ is not working on the 1A final...anyone have this issue?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Awww crap...looks like CnQ is not working on the 1A final...anyone have this issue?

yes i have noticed the same problem.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

ProcessorPrice
AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X2 Dual-Core Processor
Phenom II X2 545 (3.0GHz, 80W, 1MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$88

Phenom II X2 550 (3.1GHz, 80W, 1MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$93

Phenom II X2 550 'Black Edition' (3.1GHz, 80W, 1MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$93

Phenom II X2 555 'Black Edition' (3.2GHz, 80W, 1MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$105

AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X4 Quad-Core Processor
Phenom II X4 925 (2.8GHz, 95W, 2MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$145

Phenom II X4 945 (3.0GHz, 95W, 2MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$155

Phenom II X4 955 'Black Edition' (3.2GHz, 125W, 2MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$165

Phenom II X4 965 'Black Edition' (3.4GHz, 140W, 2MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$185

AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X6 Six-Core Processor
Phenom II X6 1055T (2.8GHz, 125W, 3MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$199

Phenom II X6 1090T 'Black Edition' (3.2GHz, 125W, 3MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransportâ„¢ bus, socket AM3)$295

Energy Efficient AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X4 Quad-Core Processor
Phenom II X4 905e (2.5GHz, 65W, 2MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransport bus, socket AM3)$165

Phenom II X4 910e (2.6GHz, 65W, 2MB total dedicated L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache, 4000MHz HyperTransport bus, socket AM3)$175

this is direct from AMD's website! woot!


----------



## moorhen2

My 1090T will be here in the morning.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Awww crap...looks like CnQ is not working on the 1A final...anyone have this issue?


How do you meen it's not working,you cant enable/disable it,?????


----------



## mav2000

Even if you enable/disableauto, it does not work in OS....just sits at stock clocks....does not down clock to 2.7 or .8


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Even if you enable/disableauto, it does not work in OS....just sits at stock clocks....does not down clock to 2.7 or .8


You need one of the 1.10 betas,this issue has been fixed with the one i use 1.10b10.


----------



## aSilva

guys if any of you find any reviews on the new mobo 890fx please post it on news, im looking and cant find any.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


guys if any of you find any reviews on the new mobo 890fx please post it on news, im looking and cant find any.


keep an eye out on www.guru3d.com in the next day or so they are currently writing up a review of the new board.


----------



## moorhen2

New MSI 890FX GD70 get's a poor review,but i think it's not that bad,early bios's are never that good,so i am going to hold off getting one for a while.









http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mot...board-review/1


----------



## CryWin

I just ordered the 790FX-GD70 + 2x1GB of DDR3 because I bricked my motherboard


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
You need one of the 1.10 betas,this issue has been fixed with the one i use 1.10b10.









nope tried every bios possible but no go for CnQ...dont know, maybe a reseat of the cpu will help


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


nope tried every bios possible but no go for CnQ...dont know, maybe a reseat of the cpu will help


1.10b10 CnQ worked for me.


----------



## mav2000

Using 1.10b10 right now....not working for me...had a few failed clocks...might be the cause.


----------



## moorhen2

Just a head's up,C&Q wont work on a cpu multi of over x18,this is a cpu limitation.As a rule of thumb,you should'nt use C&Q if your overclocking.


----------



## mav2000

CPU multi on Auto right now.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
CPU multi on Auto right now.

So what are you running your cpu at mhz wise.???


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Using 1.10b10 right now....not working for me...had a few failed clocks...might be the cause.


You can try this one - I believe this also works for official 1.10 BIOS but I didn't check it.

Go to (Win7 - I got Polish edition, so I have to translate it to English which may be a little bit confusing) 
*Administration Panel* --> *Power Profiles *(I believe it's called like that

















Select *Energy Saving* and set it to your own liking (here is an example):









Save all these settings and ... 
*BIOS C'N'Q* --> *Enabled* 
*C1E support* --> (it can be enabled, at least I keep it that way)

Oh! And don't forget to leave everything as auto - it's not for overclocked system. Hope this helps







(BTW! I find this sollution with energy profiles in Windows 7 for quite annoying and not very comfortable because every time when you overclock your system you have to change these settings ... but we all love our *Big Daddy* - *Microsoft*









---
...and some could help me with my question about overclocking my Asus 260 GTX? I posted it yesterday ...
What voltages should I apply to these settings in Bios:
*NB PCI-E V* and *NB PCI-E I/O V* ? I have overclocked my gpu to
Core = 670 MHz
Shaders = 1410 MHz
Memory = 1100 MHz (2200 actually)
What can I do to overclock it higher ? (it a small offtopic here but hmmm you know my rig, so I don't have to write the whole story about it in GPU overclocking section)


----------



## moorhen2

Set your NB-PCI-E voltage to 1.20v,NB-PCI-E I/O voltage to 1.80v,you can also try upping the PCI-E frequency a couple of notches,but there comes a point where the GPU wont go any faster no mater what.


----------



## smarty.nitino

hi everyone,
this is my first post here.
i am having a competition with my friend to beat him in superpi 1m run.
my freind is having "thuban 1090t" and his timings were - 16.068 at 4.4ghz

so i need to beat that score with phenom 965. i have reached a 4.3ghz mark and got timings as of 16.285. 
i need to push the processor to 4.4 ghz to get better then my friend. so plzz help my proccesor to reach 4.4 ghz. these r my settings as of now and i am able to boot in safemode.

FSB - 210
multiplier - *20.5 (210*20.5 = 4305)
cpu nb freq - 2100
only two cores enabled. (core 0 and core 1)

Ram settings :
1:2
dram freq - 840
i am using gskill ripsaws 1333mhz (cl9) and don't know how to play with ram.

ht link - 2100 (auto)

voltages 
cpu vcore - 1.545
cpu-nb - 1.320
dram - 1.65
nb voltage - 1.320
sb voltage - 1.270 ( i am using raid 0).
rest everything is at auto.

plzz suggest improvments in these settings and hep me reaching 4.4.
i am using noctua NH-d14 cpu cooler. temperature are always below 45degree when i overclock. (i open the cabinet and AC blowes air right in to the cabinet.)

so temperatures are not a concern for me as of now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smarty.nitino* 
hi everyone,
this is my first post here.
i am having a competition with my friend to beat him in superpi 1m run.
my freind is having "thuban 1090t" and his timings were - 16.068 at 4.4ghz

so i need to beat that score with phenom 965. i have reached a 4.3ghz mark and got timings as of 16.285.
i need to push the processor to 4.4 ghz to get better then my friend. so plzz help my proccesor to reach 4.4 ghz. these r my settings as of now and i am able to boot in safemode.

FSB - 210
multiplier - *20.5 (210*20.5 = 4305)
cpu nb freq - 2100
only two cores enabled. (core 0 and core 1)

Ram settings :
1:2
dram freq - 840
i am using gskill ripsaws 1333mhz (cl9) and don't know how to play with ram.

ht link - 2100 (auto)

voltages
cpu vcore - 1.545
cpu-nb - 1.320
dram - 1.65
nb voltage - 1.320
sb voltage - 1.270 ( i am using raid 0).
rest everything is at auto.

plzz suggest improvments in these settings and hep me reaching 4.4.
i am using noctua NH-d14 cpu cooler. temperature are always below 45degree when i overclock. (i open the cabinet and AC blowes air right in to the cabinet.)

so temperatures are not a concern for me as of now.

MOAR VOLTAGE and raise your HT speed and you NB speed.


----------



## smarty.nitino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


MOAR VOLTAGE and raise your HT speed and you NB speed.


thanks for replying.
can you please tell me the exact settings which have worked for someone else in reaching 4.4.
i have tried everything on my part. i just did this
211*20.5 and my system went unstable.
i increased the voltage step by step up to 1.585 but still the system was unstable.

see i am a beginner in overclocking so i need some help.
plzzz give me the exact settings. i'll be really thankfull to u.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smarty.nitino*


thanks for replying.
can you please tell me the exact settings which have worked for someone else in reaching 4.4.
i have tried everything on my part. i just did this
211*20.5 and my system went unstable.
i increased the voltage step by step up to 1.585 but still the system was unstable.

see i am a beginner in overclocking so i need some help.
plzzz give me the exact settings. i'll be really thankfull to u.


Exact settings would be impossible for anyone to give you as each chip is different. Instead of just going for core speed you might try getting you Nb up around 2800-3000 as well as different HT speeds.

One thing I have really noticed is that these chips like to be cooler more then they like voltage.


----------



## smarty.nitino

thanks for quick reply
i know every chip is different but if some one gives me the exact settings then i can edit something in them to get my chip stable.
for eg : the other voltage options which r set to auto i have no clue on the vlues they should have.
some exact settings can help me in figuring out some stuff and then i can try doing something myself.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

AMD overdrive has been updated on their website to version 3.2.1 to add support for x6 and 890fx, gx boards. Plus alot of bug fixes.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

msi 890fx-gd70 board allows for
Unlock CPU Core

Boost system performance 
Help user to unlock hidden CPU Core quickly Freely choose lock or unlock CPU Core(s) Easy to upgrade system performance
Specially support 4-core to 6-core CPU unlock

Advantages:
Boost CPU performance 104% up
Unlock CPU Core + OC Genie save up to USD$90


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


AMD overdrive has been updated on their website to version 3.2.1 to add support for x6 and 890fx, gx boards. Plus alot of bug fixes.


I don't use it but here is the changelog:

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility

Release Notes for 
Version: 3.2.1.0439
Release Date:April 23, 2010

---General Description---

This is release V3.2.1 of AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility.

This version of AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility supports systems with the AMD 890FX/890GX/890G/790FX/790GX/790X/785G/780G/770 serials chipset motherboards.

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility in general is designed to provide users the ability to maximize the capability, flexibility, and adjustability of the AMD chipset products; it allows user to tune parameters to help system stability, optimize performance, and control cooling/acoustic characteristics. AMDâ€™s target is to provide an all-in-one utility which can deliver all-around stellar operation.

---Improvement and Fixes---

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 3.2.1 (2010-4-15) Update list:

1.Did some enhancement about AutoClock algorithm on a locked PH system
2.Enhanced the entire system performance in Windows 7 on a PH system
3.Fixed the bug that the warning color for CPU VID slider may show incorrectly sometimes on a PH system
4.Fixed the bug that BEMP button in Memory page doesn't work
5.Improved the CPU clock detection capability for Turbo Core technique
6.Disable Turbo Core feature when AutoClock is running or smart profile is activated
7.Added six core support for AMD Smart Profiles feature

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 3.2.0 (2010-2-12) Update list:

1.Added support for AMD Pharaoh 6-core CPU
2.Added support for AMD 890FX, 890GX, 890G and SB850 chipsets
3.Enhanced the Stability Test function
4.Added automatic online update capability
5.Added a new logging page for hardware monitoring
6.Fixed the bug that USB ODD cannot show in system diagram
7.Updated fan control feature to support total 4 thermal zones
8.Added support for additional super IO chips: IT8721 and F71889ED
9.Added some UI related enhancement
10.Added support for SB800 embedded controller based hardware monitoring and environment control
11.Fixed some other bugs

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 3.1.0 (2009-9-20) Update list:

1.Added support for AMD Phenom II X4 965BE CPU
2.Added support for ATI DX11 â€œEvergreenâ€ graphic cards
3.Added support for additional super IO chip: IT8712
4.Added support for AMD S1g4 and ASB2 socket type CPUs
5.Enhanced the fan speed control and hardware monitoring feature
6.Enhanced AMD Smart Profiles feature
7.Improved the CPU core multiplier settings method to change only the settings of the highest P-state
8.Enhanced the apply settings mechanism for memory timings by only applying the settings that were changed
9.Fixed a bug in AODDriver
10.Fixed the bug that GPU usage cannot be retrieved even with the latest graphic driver

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 3.0.2 (2009-5-8) Update list:

1.Fixed a bug about revision id check in B.E.M.P
2.Enhanced the B.E.M.P. feature by adding CPU information check when apply memory profile settings

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 3.0.1 (2009-3-17) Update list:

1.Added AutoClock Advanced Mode feature
2.Fixed the bug that ACC feature is not available under Clock-Voltage page
3.Enhanced CPU frequency reading method
4.Added support for Windows 7
5.Added support for Fusion utility compatibility
6.Enhanced DDR3 memory support
7.Enhanced CPU temperature reading method for Phenom II CPUs
8.Fixed a bug that AOD canâ€™t startup on some customer boards
9.Added support for RS880 and SB800 chipset
10.Added AMD Black Edition Memory Profile feature

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 3.0.0 Beta (2008-12-15) Update list:

1.Enable fan speed control feature in advanced mode
2.Enhanced hardware monitor feature by adding support for more super IO chips.
3.Added smart control feature in advanced mode
4.Fixed a bug on detecting CPU core frequency
5.Added support for GH C1/C2 revision CPU
6.Added support for EPP mode memory

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.1.5 (2008-11-7) Update list:

1.Fixed bug that BIOS version info is mistake.
2.Fixed bug that GPU memory size info for RV770 is wrong.
3.Fixed bug of CPU Fan speed reading: the value is incorrect on some boards.
4.Fixed bug that CPU temperature reads zero for some old K8 CPUs. 
5.Improve AutoClock process to reset the system automatically if it hangs.
6.Fix bug CPU multiplier shows only one digit if there are two decimal digits in AutoClock page.
7.Fix bug GPU engine shows zero for RV770 graphic cards in GPU Status page.

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.1.5 Beta (2008-10-25) Update list:

1.Added EULA message pop up at the first start for silent installation mode
2.Added Fan Speed Control page
3.Fixed some small bugs

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.1.4 (2008-09-15) Update list:

1.Added multi-language support
2.Fixed bug on Max HT multiplier detection
3.Fixed SB600 & SB700 detection error under RAID mode
4.Fixed bug that some CPU core multiplier may fail to set when setting together with CPUVID/NBVID.
5.Fixed bug that CPU multiplier is not set when AutoClock to hang the system and reboot

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.1.3 (2008-09-04) Update list:

1.Fixed an unpredictable crash bug

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.1.2 (2008-06-11) Update list:

1.Added SidePort memory overclocking feature
2.Added fan control feature for SB700 boards with EC enabled
3.Disable fan broken detect settings if this feature is not available
4.Changed to new skin system

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.1.1 Beta (2008-05-02) Update list:

1.Add a new feature of â€œAdvance Clock Calibrationâ€ in advanced mode
2.Enhanced fan broken detection routine
3.Fixed some small bugs

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.1.0 (2008-03-14) Update list:

1.Added a â€œDiagramâ€ page under the System Information main menu
2.Added â€œGPU Statusâ€ page under menu â€œStatus Monitorâ€
3.Added multiple languages support.

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.17 (2008-02-26) Update list:

1.Modified AODAssist to a windows service
2.Added fan broken detect routine in AODAssist service
3.Fixed bug: new version of RAIDXpert canâ€™t be launched
4.Fixed bug: TLB override button only applies to one core
5.Added IGP over-clocking support for RS780 boards

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.16 (2008-01-18) Update list:

1.Fixed a memory leak bug in stability test
2.Fixed the bug that Setting multiplier in AutoClock can cause app crash
3.Fixed a bug in default devices detection 
4.Fixed some bugs related to localization
5.Added OC/OV support for Shiner RS780 boards
6.Added H/W monitoring support for Shiner RS780/SB700 boards
7.Added NB VID adjustment function
8.Added CPU fan broken detection function

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.12 (2007-12-11) Update list:

1.Renamed Hammer family processor to AMD64 family processor
2.Renamed R700 chipset to 7-series chipset
3.Removed all unsupported devices from device list
4.Fixed the bug that loading profile may cause system hang
5.Changed some voltage names to VINx and temperature names to TMPINx
6.Added CPU fan speed reading in "Voltage/Temperature" page
7.Fixed bug that memory drive strength doesn't apply successfully
8.Fixed bug that a fresh installed WinXP sp2(without any hot fix) may crash when AOD runs
9.Updated EULA and warning message
10.Fixed bug of determining the SMBus base address
11.Fixed a bug about boost button
12.Enhanced AutoClock and Stability Test functions
13.Added GPU frequencies monitoring
14.Fixed bug that max frequency for family 11h CPU is shown as 0

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.11 (2007-11-26) Update list:

1.Added family 11h CPU support
2.Updated warning messages for legal issue
3.Fixed a problem that SPD info can't be retrieved on SB700 boards
4.Changed the color of menu button and boost button
5.Removed GPU support because of a display driver problem in Vista
6.Changed the sequence of setting HT Ref. clock and CPU multiplier to make system more stable
7.Add â€œSelect All Coresâ€ button to enable 1 slider to adjust all CPU core multipliers
8.Fixed a bug in setting twr values
9.Fixed a bug in reading trtp values
10.Fixed TURBO button initialization bug
11.Removed all # signs from UI
12.Fixed the bug that overdrive canâ€™t start correctly if Vista UAC is on
13.Added more R7xx serials and SB700 chipset support
14.Fixed driver signature problem in Vista 64bit system
15.Added a â€œDefaultâ€ button under â€œPreference -> Settings -> Profileâ€ that would reset all performance settings back to defaults 
16.Changed the voltage items under hardware monitoring page

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.9 (2007-10-23) Update list:

1.Added legal warning message when starting AutoClock function
2.Fixed bug: Cursor does not quit after click on Apply Settings tab under AutoClock
3.Fixed a bug in memory controller on Channel A/B settings
4.Added Readme file into installation package
5.Fixed a bug on L3 Cache

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.8 (2007-10-12) Update list:

1.Enhanced AutoClock function to enable CPU multiplier tuning
2.Fixed a bug about MaxVid and MinVid with GH CPU
3.Added version number label on "settings" page
4.Fixed bug: voltage slider doesn't move correctly with keyboard clicking
5.Fixed bug: Family version for Greyhound is shown as 1F
6.Fixed bug: Multiple customer logos appear in the bottom

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.7 (2007-9-28) Update list:

1.Added saving Novice/Advanced mode right after they switched
2.Fixed bug: Reset Auto Clock and Apply setting results in system hang
3.Changed boost button location
4.Added User's Guide into installation package
5.Make the custom logo picture auto fix
6.Added customer's logo files supporting
7.Added GBT string table for over voltage

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.6 (2007-9-25) Update list:

1.Removed Resource folder in installation package
2.Added a new feature: Pop up a Performance Control warning message every time user applies a new settings
3.Fixed a bug in HyperFlash
4.Added License Agreement and Warning dialogs in installation package
5.Added boost button on basic mode page and clock page.
6.Disable MEMCLK combo box in case of GH CPU
7.Fixed incorrect clock readings when multiplier is 12.5. 
8.Fixed channel B memory drive strength bug.
9.Fixed all illegal strings
10.Rename "Basic Mode" page to "Novice Mode" page
11.Rename WebPAM to RAIDXpert
12.Rename AOD to AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility in pop-up messages

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.4 (2007-9-14) Update list:

1.1. Fix some cosmetic problems
2.Add Whats This help information that is omitted
3.Fix a CPU multiplier bug
4.Add CPU VID slider
5.Add AODAssist running status check to avoid conflict
6.Switching frequencies under HT1 and HT3 mode with R700 and SB600 chipsets
7.Add showing customer logo in bottom left corner if detected
8.Add reading environment temperatures and fan speeds

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.3 (2007-8-31) Update list:

1.Added support for localization
2.Error info will be logged when failing to invoke 3rd party software
3.3. Took out Pstate tab from AOD

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.2 (2007-8-24) Update list:

1.Fix bug: app may show runtime error when AODConfig.xml file is damaged
2.Fix memory timings bug
3.Change "Slow Access Mode" to "Command Rate"
4.Changed CCC button location
5.Fixed GH VID 0 value bug
6.Added NB speed on advanced mode page
7.Added ganged mode item on memory timings page
8.Fix bug: Device list should contain only appropriate information
9.Fix bug: instance count always shows 1 if ATI driver is ever installed

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0.1 (2007-8-17) Update list:

1.Fix a bug: SMART information shows twice
2.Fix a bug: temperature unit shows in error
3.Add RD790 NB device
4.Add default ATI driver support for Vista 32 bit
5.Fix a bug: showing tune result is different with current value
6.Add quick help
7.Add refresh all widgets after applying settings
8.AOD will save page settings and exit correctly after users press OK button
9.Improve stability test function

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 2.0 (2007-8-10) Update list:

1.Fix 64 bit OS issue about reading physical memory
2.Extract resource file to enable skin change
3.3. Add version and build date into log file
4.4. Add detailed error logging for starting driver
5.Add uninstaller 
6.Add unit to "Status Monitor" page
7.Remove endless info logging when reading GPU 
8.Fix bug: driver loading error
9.9. If AOD fails to parse setting files, it will recover default files 10. Fix a bug in setup

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.7 (2007-7-31) Update list:

1.Show external temperature on â€œStatusâ€ page
2.Support both ADT7461 sensors now
3.Changed some interface classes
4.Added CCC and WebPAM link into AOD
5.Clock and voltage labelâ€™s background color change with the value now
6.Check whether DLL libraryâ€™s provider is same as boardâ€™s vendor while loading a DLL file
7.Check whether CPU vendor is AMD while launching AOD
8.Decrease the time to get CPU frequency. The CPU usage of â€œStatusâ€ page is lower than 5% now.

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.6 (2007-7-16) Update list:

1.Support 0.5 multiplier with GH CPU now
2.If MaxCof is zero, max multiplier is 0x2F(Max FID)
3.Fixed a bug in SPDInfo
4.Fixed memory clock readings bug in AutoClock tab
5.Added a Pstate tab with GH CPU

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.5 (2007-7-11) Update list:

1.Improve Auto Clock function to make it capable to detect failures before system hangs
2.Added SSE4A instruction support detect in Basic Info page
3.CPU monitor info in Auto Clock page is changed: remove temperature; add multiplier and voltage

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.4 (2007-6-20) Update list:

1.Changed the order to â€œHT Linkâ€ and â€œCPU Cacheâ€ under â€œSystem Informationâ€ page
2.If GH CPU is detected, the temp label will be removed
3.Removed â€œUsed Memoryâ€ and â€œTemperatureâ€ display labels
4.Added â€œSelect Allâ€ button under â€œStability Testâ€ page
5.If GH CPU is detected, â€œMaxAsyncLatâ€ combo box will be removed
6.Changed the performance test results to its actual values
7.AODAssist will not apply settings by default
8.Removed SB frequency adjustment slider
9.If no test item is selected under â€œBenchmarkâ€ page, â€œRunâ€ button will be disabled

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.3 (2007-6-18) Update list:

1.New frequency calculation method
2.Fixed the â€œdowncoreâ€ bug
3.New stability test finished
4.Fixed some bugs

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.2 (2007-6-8) Update list:

1.Added GH CPU support
2.Added DDR3 memory support
3.Deleted CDefaultCPU class to speed up program start
4.Added NB Speed and NB Multiplier labels on â€œBasic Infoâ€ page.
5.Added 3 slides and 3 labels to modify and display each coreâ€™s FID, and they will disappear on 
6.other platforms.

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.1 (2007-6-1) Update list:

1.Corrected HT Link and Memory Controllerâ€™s device ID
2.Fixed wrong current frequencies and voltages in â€œClock/Voltageâ€ page when no BIOS support
3.Use p-state registers to calculate current CPU multiplier
4.Fixed L3 cache size error on GH CPU
5.Modified cache size display format in â€œBasic Infoâ€ page
6.Updated the method to find max HT Link multiplier

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.1 (2007-5-31) Update list:

1.Improved UI response performance
2."Apply Settings" button not only save but also apply all settings now.
3.Fixed FID/VID check error on Greyhound CPU
4.Added some detailed debug info
5.Added Greyhound CPU and DDR2/DDR3 memory controller
6.Added â€œDevice Listâ€ page in preference menu
7.Fixed incorrect memory clock bug
8.Fixed some small bugs

AMD OverDriveâ„¢ Utility 1.0 (2007-5-23) Update list:

This is an initial release.

---Usage Notes---

* Run Setup.exe for a full uninstall/install.

---Known Issues---

* To run the AMD OverDriveâ„¢ utility, you MUST have administrator rights.

* When AOD starts, it may misread HT ref. clock and PCIe clock if some other programs are accessing SMBus registers.

---System Requirements---

Operating systems supported are:

MicrosoftÂ® Windows VistaÂ® 32-bit
MicrosoftÂ® Windows VistaÂ® 64-bit
Microsoft WindowsÂ® XP
Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
Microsoft Windows 7

---The following languages are supported ---

English
Chinese (Traditional)
Chinese (Simplified)
German
Spanish
French
Italian
Portuguese (Brazilian)
Japanese
Korean

Â© 2007-2010 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. All rights reserved.

AMD, the AMD arrow logo, AMD Overdrive, and combinations thereof, are trademarks of Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. HyperTransport is a licensed trademark of the HyperTransport Consortium. Microsoft, Windows, and Windows Vista are registered trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other jurisdictions.


----------



## moorhen2

Here she is guys n girls,the 1090T,put her in this morning,now time to play,lol!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Here she is guys n girls,the 1090T,put her in this morning,now time to play,lol!!!



















nice!!!!! let us know how she rocks!. Run fast at stock speed?


----------



## barong

can u disable turbo core?


----------



## ToxicAdam

moorhen2, If you overclock to 3.8ghz will turbo kick it to 4.0ghz on its own?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barong*


can u disable turbo core?


No i cant disable Turbo,still waiting for a bios fix from MSI for this problem,very annoying.


----------



## Crisao23

Nice !

That's good news Moorhen. I read that Thuban's a lot better with x64 overclocking.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Nice !

That's good news Moorhen. I read that Thuban's a lot better with x64 overclocking.


Thanks mate,yes your right,x64 much better for x6 cpu's,still tinkering with settings at the moment though.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Here she is guys n girls,the 1090T,put her in this morning,now time to play,lol!!!



















good job mate!!!

you know who got a you know what also, so he is struting his stuff-lol 
i might get me his C3 965 for $80-$100
(no guys, i am not talking about Ian, he knows who i am talking about-lol)

4.3 for you mate-no problem.
i will keep an eye on your posts for your OC.

-dimwit-


----------



## moorhen2

Little bit of stress testing at 3.6ghz,1.300v,never broke 29c,will be going higher and higher over next few days,gently does it.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
good job mate!!!

you know who got a you know what also, so he is struting his stuff-lol
i might get me his C3 965 for $80-$100
(no guys, i am not talking about Ian, he knows who i am talking about-lol)

4.3 for you mate-no problem.
i will keep an eye on your posts for your OC.

-dimwit-

Hi jason,yeh i know who your talking about,but it's wasted in his hands,lol!!

Thanks mate.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
nope tried every bios possible but no go for CnQ...dont know, maybe a reseat of the cpu will help

None of the 10 beta or final bios worked for me i had to go down to 1.9 final


----------



## tchk

anyone want to inform me on how my bios should be set before i begin
overclocking
spread spectrum clocking disabled?
amd cool and quiet disabled?
anything else to worry about ?


----------



## tooler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Little bit of stress testing at 3.6ghz,1.300v,never broke 29c,will be going higher and higher over next few days,gently does it.











DROOOOOLING







....


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Little bit of stress testing at 3.6ghz,1.300v,never broke 29c,will be going higher and higher over next few days,gently does it.

Unless I missed it in a previous post, you need to list your stepping for future reference. Obviously for the power conscience consumer, this would be a good, performing chip. Impressive









EDIT: Didnt mean to so 'moderatoritive' LOL I just think someone might find it handy if they wanted a good stepping. Guess it depends more on the OC and max vcore used in the end. Still, 3.6 on 1.3vcore,







, that's cool.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Unless I missed it in a previous post, you need to list your stepping for future reference. Obviously for the power conscience consumer, this would be a good, performing chip. Impressive









EDIT: Didnt mean to so 'moderatoritive' LOL I just think someone might find it handy if they wanted a good stepping. Guess it depends more on the OC and max vcore used in the end. Still, 3.6 on 1.3vcore,







, that's cool.

Stepping is E0,batch date 1012APMW waffer cut 00021.Hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

I can now disable Turbo core with the latest bios,thats better MSI.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
I can now disable Turbo core with the latest bios,thats better MSI.









which version bios you using now?


----------



## ToxicAdam

I don't think its "1.11b1" ... I remember him saying it had issues


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
which version bios you using now?

It's 1.11 official,not available on the MSI site,just yet.


----------



## Crisao23

You got a nice ambient temperature there, that's a dream for me. No way to achieve these numbers here without AC.

How's the IMC moorhen ?

BTW the 1.11 (from MSI's FTP) bios is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?nizedqdhzyn


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
You got a nice ambient temperature there, that's a dream for me. No way to achieve these numbers here without AC.

How's the IMC moorhen ?

BTW the 1.11 (from MSI's FTP) bios is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?nizedqdhzyn

you guys know what the change log for this bios is?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
You got a nice ambient temperature there, that's a dream for me. No way to achieve these numbers here without AC.

How's the IMC moorhen ?

BTW the 1.11 (from MSI's FTP) bios is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?nizedqdhzyn

IMC is very good,can run 2.8ghz on stock voltage no problem,just testing the cpu multi for the time being,@3.8ghz stock voltage at the moment,fully stable,29c.


----------



## hitoriko

is the 1.11 better for overclocking? im on v1.9 now is there any benefit for me to update?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
you guys know what the change log for this bios is?

It's the fix for X6 cpu's to enable/disable turbo core in the bios.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
It's the fix for X6 cpu's to enable/disable turbo core in the bios.

also fixes the problem with the C&Q not working.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
IMC is very good,can run 2.8ghz on stock voltage no problem,just testing the cpu multi for the time being,@3.8ghz stock voltage at the moment,fully stable,29c.









Keep posting that and my 965 will be history in some days


----------



## theghostoftime1978

you guys know how to overclock this OCZ ram OCZ3P16004GK 1.9v i am trying to see how far i can push my ram i overclocked the FSB to 319 with 10.5 multi, NB at 2550mhz and timings of 8-8-8-25 1T @ 1700mhz 1.9v. see screen shots.


----------



## barong

nice bios 1.11






















turbo core now can disable


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


You got a nice ambient temperature there, that's a dream for me. No way to achieve these numbers here without AC.

How's the IMC moorhen ?

BTW the 1.11 (from MSI's FTP) bios is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?nizedqdhzyn


Thanks for the link!

Is this the same bios moorhen2 posted here? > http://www.overclock.net/8713102-post5470.html

The file headers are all the same so its a little hard to tell.

Your file says A7577AMS.1B0

And his; A7577AMS.1B1

So your file is newer?


----------



## moorhen2

Still seems to be a problem with turbo core,or a bug in CPU-Z,still not showing correct cpu speed or voltage.This was at 1.380v set in bios.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Has CPU-z been updated to support Thuban?

If this is the only program giving you grief I wouldn't worry about it... this would be a problem on their end.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Has CPU-z been updated to support Thuban?

If this is the only program giving you grief I wouldn't worry about it... this would be a problem on their end.

Yes the newest CPU-Z supports Thuban,1.54,i think it could be a bios issue,not sure though,still not really a problem as sutch.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Yes the newest CPU-Z supports Thuban,1.54,i think it could be a bios issue,not sure though,still not really a problem as sutch.









http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/s...re02020202.jpg

All this is being done on stock voltage? Nice!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Thanks for the link!

Is this the same bios moorhen2 posted here? > http://www.overclock.net/8713102-post5470.html

The file headers are all the same so its a little hard to tell.

Your file says A7577AMS.1B0

And his; A7577AMS.1B1

So your file is newer?

1.B1 is a beta,1.B0 is the official bios.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
All this is being done on stock voltage? Nice!

Thank's Toxic,not finished yet,i have only been playing with the cpu multiplier,not touched the NB or HTT or Memory yet,all voltages are stock for now anyway.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
1.B1 is a beta,1.B0 is the official bios.









Awesome!


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Thanks for the link!

Is this the same bios moorhen2 posted here? > http://www.overclock.net/8713102-post5470.html

The file headers are all the same so its a little hard to tell.

Your file says A7577AMS.1B0

And his; A7577AMS.1B1

So your file is newer?

This link was posted on xtremesystems:

ftp://jerryuser:[email protected]/A7577AMS.rar

CRC/MD5 from the bios file on this FTP:

CRC32: A9B7450E
MD5: 906236AE93AC149688FF3B3D1B0CDCFB
SHA-1: FCC1E00BFAE8650DB43321D11BCA9F3A0C68579F

You can compare with Moorhen's file (cannot download it now) and check if it's the same.

Good program for hash checking:

HashTab


----------



## moorhen2

Just running cpu tests in Vantage and 06,looking good so far.







And still multi only OC.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Thank's Toxic,not finished yet,i have only been playing with the cpu multiplier,not touched the NB or HTT or Memory yet,all voltages are stock for now anyway.









i am so proud of you my son-lol

you know who is running 4.1 at 1.5v.
looks like you will pass him easily-he is also using a Asrock 890 GX Extreme 3 MB.

-dimwit-

just wait until i tell mom-lol


----------



## mav2000

so its official...i cant get CnQ to work...the only thing left to do is to reseat the processor...will try that this weekend. Have tried a number of bios's from 1.9 upwards and the bios's do act funny at times, like suddenly setting 4.3 Ghz on the multi, without me doing anything, just getting into the bios screen...so looks like the bios is a bit wonky...any ideas on this?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


i am so proud of you my son-lol

you know who is running 4.1 at 1.5v.
looks like you will pass him easily-he is also using a Asrock 890 GX Extreme 3 MB.

-dimwit-

just wait until i tell mom-lol


Thanks Jason,4.1ghz and 1.5v,far too much,LOL!!!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


This link was posted on xtremesystems:

ftp://jerryuser:[email protected]/A7577AMS.rar

CRC/MD5 from the bios file on this FTP:

CRC32: A9B7450E
MD5: 906236AE93AC149688FF3B3D1B0CDCFB
SHA-1: FCC1E00BFAE8650DB43321D11BCA9F3A0C68579F

You can compare with Moorhen's file (cannot download it now) and check if it's the same.

Good program for hash checking:

HashTab


That bios bricked my board... I get 4 beeps. 
the board reads FF and the fans are working but no bios boot.

I did the usual clear cmos reboot. I advise everyone don't touch that bios!

Is there any help for me or am I screwed?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


so its official...i cant get CnQ to work...the only thing left to do is to reseat the processor...will try that this weekend. Have tried a number of bios's from 1.9 upwards and the bios's do act funny at times, like suddenly setting 4.3 Ghz on the multi, without me doing anything, just getting into the bios screen...so looks like the bios is a bit wonky...any ideas on this?


That sucks mate,have you tried the official 1.11 bios,supposed to have fixed the problem.???

Have you done the full clear cmos ritual,turn off,remove plug from psu,press power button for about 20 sec's,move cmos jumper,remove battery for 20 minutes.Then move jumper again,replace battery,reflash bios.Hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


That bios bricked my board... I get 4 beeps. 
the board reads FF and the fans are working but no bios boot.

I did the usual clear cmos reboot. I advise everyone don't touch that bios!

Is there any help for me or am I screwed?


That's bad news mate,what bios are you talking about.Follow the instructions i posted above.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


That's bad news mate,what bios are you talking about.Follow the instructions i posted above.


This one. http://www.overclock.net/9199166-post6402.html


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


This one. http://www.overclock.net/9199166-post6402.html











Thats not one of mine mate.Just follow my instructions above,you should be ok.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Thats not one of mine mate.Just follow my instructions above,you should be ok.


No, Its still isn't working.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
No, Its still isn't working.









What code are you getting,???

Before you flashed the bios,did you set your bios to "fail safe settings".???


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
what code are you getting,???

ff

The flash process went all the way through and was reported successful by the bios.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Before you flashed the bios,did you set your bios to "fail safe settings".???

If its not auto, no.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
ff

The flash process went all the way through and was reported successful by the bios.

Can you not get into bios at all.??


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Can you not get into bios at all.??

nope, black screen with 4 beeps

After your instructions I get no beeps now just a black screen.


----------



## ToxicAdam

I rebooted and the beeps are back. If I leave the PC on I get single beeps a minute apart and then one long beep.

Same FF code


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
No.

You should always set bios to default settings before flashing,sounds like a corrupt bios,FF is cpu initialize.Do the clear cmos ritual again mate,

Turn pc off
Turn psu button to off
Remove psu power cable
Press power button on case for 20 sec's
Move cmos jumper to pins 1&2
Remove battery for at least 20 minutes
Return jumper to pins 2&3
Replace battery

Sorry to go over this again,but trying to get you sorted.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Oh no, appreciate you trying to help and I'm following your instructions again. Report back in 30mins

The bios Crisao23 posted has already mess up two people systems I think the link should be taken down


----------



## moorhen2

If this fails,this is the way to go,either use floppy or usb stick.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Is it possible for you to make this file for me to download? I have a USB stick I can put on right now.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
You should always set bios to default settings before flashing

this is one of the reasons i dont want to flash mine (1.8) because all is running fine (if it aint broke...) and i dont want to have to set everything agian.

since the last bios updates wont improve my system, i will leave it as it is.

ToxicAdam, i wish you all the luck in the world-i have been through this myself.

-dimwit-


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Oh no, appreciate you trying to help and I'm following your instructions again. Report back in 30mins


Didn't work. I still get the same 4 beeps and FF code


----------



## Crisao23

I'm using that bios and my system is running through prime now for more than 7 hours.

That's not a bios file problem, probably a flash error or you flashed a damaged file.

That archive is from MSI and does not have any problems.

Other xtremesystems users are running this file since it was posted on this link: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...2&postcount=19


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


this is one of the reasons i dont want to flash mine (1.8) because all is running fine (if it aint broke...) and i dont want to have to set everything agian.

since the last bios updates wont improve my system, i will leave it as it is.

ToxicAdam, i wish you all the luck in the world-i have been through this myself.

-dimwit-


That's because you a "noob jason.LOL!!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Didn't work. I still get the same 4 beeps and FF code


Toxic,PM'd you mate.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


That's because you a "noob jason.LOL!!!!










noob me all you want, i just have 1 thing to say

Major Ashley-Pitt: In our experience, Americans are uncouth misfits who should be run out of their own barbaric country. 
Matthew Quigley: Well, Lieutenant... We already run the misfits outta our country. We sent 'em back to England.

-dimwit-


----------



## mav2000

Mine is down as well. Will try the husband method now


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Mine is down as well. Will try the husband method now


I tried everything even the force method moorhen2 sent me. Nothing...

why didn't I stick to moorhen2 bios updates for Christ sakes?!!!!


----------



## JediJosh

I just checked MSI's FTP site and there has been another BIOS release today. I don't have it installed yet but the file name is A7577AMS.1B0. If I am doing my math right that should be BIOS 1.110B. Has anyone tried it yet and found it to be stable? I'll have to try it when I get home tonight unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediJosh* 
I just checked MSI's FTP site and there has been another BIOS release today. I don't have it installed yet but the file name is A7577AMS.1B0. If I am doing my math right that should be BIOS 1.110B. Has anyone tried it yet and found it to be stable? I'll have to try it when I get home tonight unless I hear otherwise.

That is the official bios release,and it's 1.11.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Mine is down as well. Will try the husband method now

What do you meen yours is down as well Mav2000.????


----------



## mav2000

My bios went kaput, but got it back working using the ami bios method above......but the funny thing is I still cant get CnQ to work.

On bios 10B10 or whatever...anyway am going to try 1.9 now. and sorry for the typo that was from my phone.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


My bios went kaput, but got it back working using the ami bios method above.......


wat!!!


----------



## mav2000

The bios was corrupted and had to use the Ami bios recovery method. Tried every other trick from battery pull to clear cmos but didn't work. Was stuck at ff code. Tried the bios recovery method after that and now its fine. Went back to 1.9 and cnq is working again.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Do know why its not working for me.. I followed the steps









Did you use a USB stick?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Do know why its not working for me.. I followed the steps









Did you use a USB stick?

Unless your usb stick is in the biios as a boot option,it wont see the usb drive,do you have a floppy disk and drive.Sorry i should have mentioned this before.









PS did you make sure the usb drive was formated to fat32,not ntfs.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Unless your usb stick is in the biios as a boot option,it wont see the usb drive,do you have a floppy disk and drive.Sorry i should have mentioned this before.









PS did you make sure the usb drive was formated to fat32,not ntfs.


Yes, usb was fat32 but I didn't set it as a boot option before the fact . no floppy drive installed.

I may start looking for another motherboard... If I do get another board its going to be a 890fx and since MSI model is more expensive I'm looking at ASUS.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...cription=890fx

I'm going to miss you guys.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Then again Newegg has some open box MSI 790FX-GD70's

If I go this route I don't have to reinstall windows.. not to mention all my games and programs.

I can just slap in another 790FX-GD70 and hit power.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Do you uninstall through "contol panel",add/remove programs,uninstall ccc.Once you have done that,you need to reboot in "safe mode",then run "driver sweeper",tick the ati box,and select analyse,then click clean.then it will ask you to reboot.Then try 10.3 again.

You can download Driver sweeper for free,just google it.










I tried to install 10.3 straight from a fresh install of windows. It still didn't work, only the older version worked.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Do know why its not working for me.. I followed the steps









Did you use a USB stick?

I didn't read the steps someone posted, but for the AMI method you name the file AMIBOOT.ROM and put it on a Fat32 flash drive. Getting it to actually load the file is tricky sometimes. You can get it to load just by holding Ctrl+Home, or you have to rapidly press them for a while. I have had one way not work sometimes, and other times it would work fine. You just have to mess with it a while.


----------



## mav2000

Worked first time for me using a husband stick. I did not have it as a boot option either. Just made sure it was connected properly and pressed control and home. The last time this happened the computer. Would not post like yours, and i didnt know about this method. Went to the msi rma Centre. And got it done in 15 minutes


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
I just got my board back from service....seems like the bios got corrupted...I was hoping it was that as I dont have the money to put in another board now. But they did get it back to me in half a day and thats quite good.

I did give them an indication that it was the bios, and that was the first thing they checked.

How much did MSI charge to fix it? ... or was it a local repair shop?

I plan to call a few local PC repair shops tomorrow to can they fix this and for how much. I'm sure most repair shops should be able to fix a bad bios flash.


----------



## mav2000

Free, it was under warranty and I have a pretty good rep with the hardware guys here, so they dont trouble me too much. Went in there signed the forms, sat down with the hardware dude and he fixed it in five minutes. he checked it with my ram and proccy and I was out of there. Only cost was of going there and getting back. But I know what your talking about because that time I had the same issue, the mobo would not post anything. Just stuck at FF code.

This time it would post, the fans would start up but it would say corrupted bios and a couple of other similar things like HT link failed. SO atleast I could see the screen.

Anyway have gone back to 1.9 and CnQ now works well enough and there are no absurd overclocks being dailed in automatically.

I would try the ami bios method again to be sure, before going back to MSI.


----------



## moorhen2

@ToxicAdam,i feel for you mate,it must be so frustrating,have a go with wat mav2000 said,or the open box way,that way we dont loose a valued member of this forum,good luck mate.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Free, it was under warranty and I have a pretty good rep with the hardware guys here, so they dont trouble me too much. Went in there signed the forms, sat down with the hardware dude and he fixed it in five minutes. he checked it with my ram and proccy and I was out of there. Only cost was of going there and getting back. But I know what your talking about because that time I had the same issue, the mobo would not post anything. Just stuck at FF code.

This time it would post, the fans would start up but it would say corrupted bios and a couple of other similar things like HT link failed. SO atleast I could see the screen.

Anyway have gone back to 1.9 and CnQ now works well enough and there are no absurd overclocks being dailed in automatically.

I would try the ami bios method again to be sure, before going back to MSI.

bios 1.11 final fixes the C&Q problem that was in 1.10


----------



## mav2000

Is it any good for clockig...found a few bios's need more volts to run the same OC's.

Anyway sticking with 1.9 for now as it seems to work well for me.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Is it any good for clockig...found a few bios's need more volts to run the same OC's.

Anyway sticking with 1.9 for now as it seems to work well for me.

yea haven't really had time to overclock this bios. will test over the weekend.

btw anyone looking for a review on the 890fx board
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2515


----------



## theghostoftime1978

anyone using the new version of amd overdrive 3.2.1? i find i can't enable any settings with out the pc locking up the second i hit apply. even tho i havent overclocked it from stock while testing this bios. did the same with 1.10 bios?


----------



## mav2000

230 Mhz on FSB....epic fail..specially for the guys who got a 1050T.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
230 Mhz on FSB....epic fail..specially for the guys who got a 1050T.

Not according to this review...

You can't go by one review, it may have done by a ******.


----------



## mav2000

The crosshair IV went to abt 335 for me and someone else on a nother forum with a 965...with a better chip i think that would be higher...so it still looks like the msi 890fx is a bit slow of the line for now.

Any idea on the power phases for the 890FX GD70??

Am leaning towards the m4a pro at this time.


----------



## CFire

I keep getting Hyper Transport sync flood errors, and I have googled and found many people with the same issue, and I have yet to find a fix.

I have 4 G. Skill ram sticks, Part Number: F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ , for a total of 8 gb ram

2x ATI Radeon HD 5770 Graphics Card

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Things I've done so far:
for ram:: set dram timing mode to both, cl 9, trcd 9, trp 9, tras 24, trc 40, trc0-3 160ns, dram voltage 1.7, nb voltage 1.4, ht link voltage 1.4, memory timing 2t, fsb/dram ratio 1:4 (freq 1600)

for cpu:: cpu voltage to 1.5, cpu freq 200 (default), cpu ratio x16 (fixed as opposed to auto), cpu-nb ratio x10 (fixed as opposed to auto), amd cool'n'quiet disabled

and nothing for graphics card.

The issue seems mostly to be with the graphics card since after setting those settings for ram and cpu, I've only gotten the error when alot of graphics changes are occurring... posting here and not at ati because this is the mobo I have and it seems that this error is most commonly correlated with this mobo as opposed to the other components of the computer.

any ideas? thanks.


----------



## hitoriko

sorry guys but WOOOT for me i managed a 3.84Ghz O/C on my sig righ with dodgy DDR3 2gig Ram

CPU-Z Link

Im very Impressed by this board from a 3.2Ghz -> 3.84Ghz Wow i think that my ram is the only thing holding me back from the Magic 4.2Ghz (thats what im aiming for but will settle for 4.0Ghz)

oh and my memory for reference is:

PC3-10700
Nanya Technology
M2Y2G64CB8HC5N-CG
6F18A341
11/10

Dram Freq - 640Mhz
FSB







RAM - 3:8
CL - 7
tRCD - 7
tRP - 7
tRAS - 20
tRC - 27
CR - 1T

What do you think of this?

CPU Temps: 37-38 Idle
44 - 48 Load

Thoughts?


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Is it any good for clockig...found a few bios's need more volts to run the same OC's.

Anyway sticking with 1.9 for now as it seems to work well for me.


Yeah, I noticed the same here, the only problem with bios 1.9 is raid bios and array detection time.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys adobe CS5 trial is available for download!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


I keep getting Hyper Transport sync flood errors, and I have googled and found many people with the same issue, and I have yet to find a fix.

I have 4 G. Skill ram sticks, Part Number: F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ , for a total of 8 gb ram

2x ATI Radeon HD 5770 Graphics Card

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Things I've done so far: 
for ram:: set dram timing mode to both, cl 9, trcd 9, trp 9, tras 24, trc 40, trc0-3 160ns, dram voltage 1.7, nb voltage 1.4, ht link voltage 1.4, memory timing 2t, fsb/dram ratio 1:4 (freq 1600)

for cpu:: cpu voltage to 1.5, cpu freq 200 (default), cpu ratio x16 (fixed as opposed to auto), cpu-nb ratio x10 (fixed as opposed to auto), amd cool'n'quiet disabled

and nothing for graphics card.

The issue seems mostly to be with the graphics card since after setting those settings for ram and cpu, I've only gotten the error when alot of graphics changes are occurring... posting here and not at ati because this is the mobo I have and it seems that this error is most commonly correlated with this mobo as opposed to the other components of the computer.

any ideas? thanks.


Your voltages are so high.. especially for stock speeds. For a 955 @ 3.2ghz, all you need is 1.225-1.25V for CPU voltage. I would increase your CPU-NB ratio to 12x(2400mhz) and use 1.2V for CPU-NB voltage. As for your RAM, you should leave the TRC0-3 settings in auto, as setting in manually causes instabilty. Your NB voltage should only be around 1.15-1.2V for stock settings. Just curious, but why is your HT Link speed 1.4V? Even at 1.2V(auto/default), I can run my HT-link 3000mhz and not have to increase voltage. Also, your NB PCI-E voltage should be increased to 1.25V, if your GPUs are crossfired.

To recap:

955 @ 3.2 ghz + RAM @ 1600mhz

CPU: 200x16 (3200) with 1.25V CPU voltage
CPU-NB: 200x12 (2400) with 1.2V CPU-NB voltage
RAM: 1:4 ratio (1600mhz), Leave TRC0-3 Auto, Disable Bank Interleaving
NB voltage: 1.2V
NB PCI-E voltage: 1.25V
HT Link Voltage: Auto OR up to 1.25V
SB Voltage: Auto OR up to 1.25V
Spread Spectrum: Disabled

These settings should be very stable for you and lower your temps by quite a lot.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
I keep getting Hyper Transport sync flood errors, and I have googled and found many people with the same issue, and I have yet to find a fix.

I have 4 G. Skill ram sticks, Part Number: F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ , for a total of 8 gb ram

2x ATI Radeon HD 5770 Graphics Card

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Things I've done so far:
for ram:: set dram timing mode to both, cl 9, trcd 9, trp 9, tras 24, trc 40, trc0-3 160ns, dram voltage 1.7, nb voltage 1.4, ht link voltage 1.4, memory timing 2t, fsb/dram ratio 1:4 (freq 1600)

for cpu:: cpu voltage to 1.5, cpu freq 200 (default), cpu ratio x16 (fixed as opposed to auto), cpu-nb ratio x10 (fixed as opposed to auto), amd cool'n'quiet disabled

and nothing for graphics card.

The issue seems mostly to be with the graphics card since after setting those settings for ram and cpu, I've only gotten the error when alot of graphics changes are occurring... posting here and not at ati because this is the mobo I have and it seems that this error is most commonly correlated with this mobo as opposed to the other components of the computer.

any ideas? thanks.

I was getting hypertransport sync flood erros when I tried to run three 4850's. Take out a 5770 and try it.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
I keep getting Hyper Transport sync flood errors, and I have googled and found many people with the same issue, and I have yet to find a fix.

I have 4 G. Skill ram sticks, Part Number: F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ , for a total of 8 gb ram

2x ATI Radeon HD 5770 Graphics Card

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Things I've done so far:
for ram:: set dram timing mode to both, cl 9, trcd 9, trp 9, tras 24, trc 40, trc0-3 160ns, dram voltage 1.7, nb voltage 1.4, ht link voltage 1.4, memory timing 2t, fsb/dram ratio 1:4 (freq 1600)

for cpu:: cpu voltage to 1.5, cpu freq 200 (default), cpu ratio x16 (fixed as opposed to auto), cpu-nb ratio x10 (fixed as opposed to auto), amd cool'n'quiet disabled

and nothing for graphics card.

The issue seems mostly to be with the graphics card since after setting those settings for ram and cpu, I've only gotten the error when alot of graphics changes are occurring... posting here and not at ati because this is the mobo I have and it seems that this error is most commonly correlated with this mobo as opposed to the other components of the computer.

any ideas? thanks.

on the first page of this thread mastiffman has a link for hyper trans flood error causes. your v's are very high also. too many v's can cause instability too. i would try kokin's plan of action.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Free, it was under warranty and I have a pretty good rep with the hardware guys here, so they dont trouble me too much. Went in there signed the forms, sat down with the hardware dude and he fixed it in five minutes. he checked it with my ram and proccy and I was out of there. Only cost was of going there and getting back. But I know what your talking about because that time I had the same issue, the mobo would not post anything. Just stuck at FF code.

This time it would post, the fans would start up but it would say corrupted bios and a couple of other similar things like HT link failed. SO atleast I could see the screen.

Anyway have gone back to 1.9 and CnQ now works well enough and there are no absurd overclocks being dailed in automatically.

I would try the ami bios method again to be sure, before going back to MSI.

I just drop my PC off at this local repair shop > http://www.cforce.net/

Hopefully they have the equipment to recover my bios. I told them it was a bad bios flash.


----------



## tchk

so here's where i'm at
i turned up multiplier 19.5, 3.9gh totally stable
cpu core at 54c at end of test
in bios i only loaded optimized defaults, turned off amd cool n quiet and spread spectrum
and changed multiplier to 19.5
as soon as i up multiplier to 20 and run intel burn test
i get bsod with uncorrectable hardware error
any suggestions on what i should change first
my timings on my ram on wrong their at 9-4-9-24
and they should be at 7-9-7-24
and the voltage on my ram is slighty lower then recommended


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
sorry guys but WOOOT for me i managed a 3.84Ghz O/C on my sig righ with dodgy DDR3 2gig Ram

CPU-Z Link

Well, I think 1.496 V on your CPU is a little bit too much







Try to use only your multiplier and set the voltage to something around 1.42 V (too much voltage is not good as you know







so, don't increase HT Reference Clock - just leave it on 200 MHz and try to play with the multiplier.

Quote:

Im very Impressed by this board from a 3.2Ghz -> 3.84Ghz Wow i think that my ram is the only thing holding me back from the Magic 4.2Ghz (thats what im aiming for but will settle for 4.0Ghz)

oh and my memory for reference is:

PC3-10700
Nanya Technology
M2Y2G64CB8HC5N-CG
6F18A341
11/10

Dram Freq - 640Mhz
FSB







RAM - 3:8
CL - 7
tRCD - 7
tRP - 7
tRAS - 20
tRC - 27
CR - 1T

What do you think of this?

CPU Temps: 37-38 Idle
44 - 48 Load

Thoughts?
Can you lower a little bit your CPU temps? Like 5 degrees ? That would be useful (another fan on your Heatsink?)
BTW! You use Direct X ver. 10 ... Does your GTX 280 not support Direct X ver. 11? a little DirectX driver update would be (not necessary) good - I think









Any other voltage adjustments you've made?


----------



## moorhen2

AMD have done a fantastic job with these chips,i'm still only on cpu multi overclock,everything else stock,and this is 30 pass "linx"stable,max 36c,idle 15c,well done AMD.


----------



## CFire

Thank you Kokin, those settings have definitely increased my system stability. Previously my computer would crash and give me the error within 15 minutes of startup, but now it's been up an hour and still no issues. As for having the voltages set so high, those were the highest settings I found online that the components said they could support, and I found reports that hyper transport sync flood errors occur when devices don't get enough power, so I figured if I set it higher, it would give me less sync flood errors. I was wrong, lol, I've never had to dig into the bios to get a system stable before, but it claims somewhere on the internet that this mobo doesn't give the proper settings to devices when set to auto if the devices are meant for overclocking, like the processor. If it does crash, I suppose I'll try removing 1 of the 5770's as you suggested CryWin, although I would hate to do that.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


Thank you Kokin, those settings have definitely increased my system stability. Previously my computer would crash and give me the error within 15 minutes of startup, but now it's been up an hour and still no issues. As for having the voltages set so high, those were the highest settings I found online that the components said they could support, and I found reports that hyper transport sync flood errors occur when devices don't get enough power, so I figured if I set it higher, it would give me less sync flood errors. I was wrong, lol, I've never had to dig into the bios to get a system stable before, but it claims somewhere on the internet that this mobo doesn't give the proper settings to devices when set to auto if the devices are meant for overclocking, like the processor. If it does crash, I suppose I'll try removing 1 of the 5770's as you suggested CryWin, although I would hate to do that.


Yeah, usually Hyper Transport Sync Flood errors are caused by the lack of voltage on one or more of your settings, but in your case, I was thinking your voltages were too high and that was causing instability. Your GPUs shouldn't be giving you any problems, unless they are faulty by default. Glad I could help and come back if you face any more problems.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


AMD have done a fantastic job with these chips,i'm still only on cpu multi overclock,everything else stock,and this is 30 pass "linx"stable,max 36c,idle 15c,well done AMD.



















I am quite jealous of your temps.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
AMD have done a fantastic job with these chips,i'm still only on cpu multi overclock,everything else stock,and this is 30 pass "linx"stable,max 36c,idle 15c,well done AMD.


















i had read a review about that chip and they had it at 4.5 on air. wasn't stable enough for benching, but still, on air! im very curious to see how high you can take it. keep it up!


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
Well, I think 1.496 V on your CPU is a little bit too much







Try to use only your multiplier and set the voltage to something around 1.42 V (too much voltage is not good as you know







so, don't increase HT Reference Clock - just leave it on 200 MHz and try to play with the multiplier.

Can you lower a little bit your CPU temps? Like 5 degrees ? That would be useful (another fan on your Heatsink?)
BTW! You use Direct X ver. 10 ... Does your GTX 280 not support Direct X ver. 11? a little DirectX driver update would be (not necessary) good - I think









Any other voltage adjustments you've made?

ok i dropped my cpu voltage is now at 1.46v - but im going to try lowering this again next try will be 1.42 -> 1.40 -> 1.38
temps are much better - stupid me had the heatsink & fan facing up so there was almost no airflow because teh fans at the top of my case were countering it







also switched around some fans so now i have:

1x 120mm at the front
1x 140mm at the front
2x 120mm blue LED at the top
1x 120mm on the side panel
1x 120mm blue LED at the back

tbh i know little to nothing about my gtx280 other than it was a bargin (apprently) when i purchased it 4months ago for $250 Aus
i'll look into it although DX11 isn't going to do much for me as im on vista i thought that only window7 can use DX11 propperly


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
ok i dropped my cpu voltage is now at 1.46v - but im going to try lowering this again next try will be 1.42 -> 1.40 -> 1.38
temps are much better - stupid me had the heatsink & fan facing up so there was almost no airflow because teh fans at the top of my case were countering it







also switched around some fans so now i have:

1x 120mm at the front
1x 140mm at the front
2x 120mm blue LED at the top
1x 120mm on the side panel
1x 120mm blue LED at the back

tbh i know little to nothing about my gtx280 other than it was a bargin (apprently) when i purchased it 4months ago for $250 Aus
i'll look into it although DX11 isn't going to do much for me as im on vista i thought that only window7 can use DX11 propperly

directx 11 was meant to be ported to vista at some point. Tho with the sales of win7 being so good, i doubt they will release dx11 to vista when everyone wants to update to win7.


----------



## CFire

So after 2 hours, I got the error again, the settings Kokin provided did make it more stable, but not enough apparently. I removed one of the graphics cards as CryWin suggested, and now it's been up 4 hours and counting, even through periods of intense graphics. I'd rather get both my graphics in and working with crossfire, but not at the cost of crashing every so often, lol. I'm still open for ideas if anyone has any ideas why 2 graphics cards would cause the error, but for now I'll just leave the second graphics card out; I hope I don't have to get a new mobo







. My voltages in hindsight were definely an issue, but apparently not the only issue.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
So after 2 hours, I got the error again, the settings Kokin provided did make it more stable, but not enough apparently. I removed one of the graphics cards as CryWin suggested, and now it's been up 4 hours and counting, even through periods of intense graphics. I'd rather get both my graphics in and working with crossfire, but not at the cost of crashing every so often, lol. I'm still open for ideas if anyone has any ideas why 2 graphics cards would cause the error, but for now I'll just leave the second graphics card out; I hope I don't have to get a new mobo







. My voltages in hindsight were definely an issue, but apparently not the only issue.

what watt power supply you got?. and what have you got your NB PCI voltage at now? and which PCI slots you got the gpu's in? 1-3, 1,2?


----------



## cisco kid

Can anyone tell me if Noctura DC H14 heatsink will fit the MSI GD 70 when using Muchkin Ascent PC12800 Blackline memory. I have all 4 dimms occupied but plan to buy this heatsink and a Thuban 1055T if I can confirm bios update allows the board to support 6 cores.

Memory I have is in link , it is seriously kick arse memory but very tall

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...it-review.html


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cisco kid*


Can anyone tell me if Noctura DC H14 heatsink will fit the MSI GD 70 when using Muchkin Ascent PC12800 Blackline memory. I have all 4 dimms occupied but plan to buy this heatsink and a Thuban 1055T if I can confirm bios update allows the board to support 6 cores.

Memory I have is in link , it is seriously kick arse memory but very tall

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...it-review.html


yes with the offical 1.10 bios version all thuban chips will be supported on the msi 790fx-gd70 boards, also the new 890fx boards too.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
ok i dropped my cpu voltage is now at 1.46v - but im going to try lowering this again next try will be 1.42 -> 1.40 -> 1.38
temps are much better - stupid me had the heatsink & fan facing up so there was almost no airflow because teh fans at the top of my case were countering it







also switched around some fans so now i have:

1x 120mm at the front
1x 140mm at the front
2x 120mm blue LED at the top
1x 120mm on the side panel
1x 120mm blue LED at the back

That's the good news







In some time I will buy myself the chip you've got but what I have figured out is that the less voltage supplied to core the better. 1.40 - 1.42 should be quite enough for your cpu to make it stable. Also try not to set your NB V (not CPU NB) too high. Try first to set it at 1.2 or even 1.19 V and see if your rig is stable.

Quote:

tbh i know little to nothing about my gtx280 other than it was a bargin (apprently) when i purchased it 4months ago for $250 Aus
i'll look into it although DX11 isn't going to do much for me as im on vista i thought that only window7 can use DX11 propperly
Right ! sorry for messing up - I thought I saw (at your CPU-Z validation screen) that you use Windows 7 ... my mistake. I have never used Vista so I really don't know if it supports DirectX 11. What is the manufacturer of your gtx 280 ? (just asking from curiosity


----------



## CFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
what watt power supply you got?. and what have you got your NB PCI voltage at now? and which PCI slots you got the gpu's in? 1-3, 1,2?

The gpu's were in pcie 1 and pcie 4, which is the first and the third x16 ports on the mobo, as for the power supply, what I have is the 'OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 850Watts Power Supply 100 - 240 V CB, CE, CSA, UL'. Sorry, don't know what parts of that are unnecessary, so I decided to include it all for good measure (purchased from Newegg, so that's what Newegg called the item). My NB PCI-E Voltage is currently at 1.250, and I/O Voltage is at Auto.

After having taken out one of the cards (didn't change settings from what Kokin recommended) I got yet another hyper transport flood errors, except this time after a run time of 4 hours... I'm going to switch this gpu with my other one and see if it might be a problem with the gpu for now I guess.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pendrago* 
That's the good news







In some time I will buy myself the chip you've got but what I have figured out is that the less voltage supplied to core the better. 1.40 - 1.42 should be quite enough for your cpu to make it stable. Also try not to set your NB V (not CPU NB) too high. Try first to set it at 1.2 or even 1.19 V and see if your rig is stable.

yeah i've got the voltage at 1.42, but i also had to lower my overclock to make it stable im now sitting on 3808Mhz CPUZ Link

Quote:

Right ! sorry for messing up - I thought I saw (at your CPU-Z validation screen) that you use Windows 7 ... my mistake. I have never used Vista so I really don't know if it supports DirectX 11. What is the manufacturer of your gtx 280 ? (just asking from curiosity








I just updated to Win7 i had it but wasn't sure if there was any point as soon as i installed i ran a lower super pi 1mb run i managed a high 17sec pass with lower Mhz from my last attempt so im happy

The brand of my 280gtx is inno3d? not familiar with them but i've not had any lag with any of my games (Fallout 3, CoD:MW & MW2, DAO) so yeah but since its a ATI board i might just go get a couple 5xxx cards when i ahve the money


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


yeah i've got the voltage at 1.42, but i also had to lower my overclock to make it stable im now sitting on 3808Mhz CPUZ Link

I just updated to Win7 i had it but wasn't sure if there was any point as soon as i installed i ran a lower super pi 1mb run i managed a high 17sec pass with lower Mhz from my last attempt so im happy

The brand of my 280gtx is inno3d? not familiar with them but i've not had any lag with any of my games (Fallout 3, CoD:MW & MW2, DAO) so yeah but since its a ATI board i might just go get a couple 5xxx cards when i ahve the money


inno3d make pretty good gpu's, i have an factory overclocked 8800gts 640mb card and i can overclock it by a **** load without any issues, it runs alot faster than most 8800gts cards that i have seen on the net.


----------



## hitoriko

i was reading some reviews of my card and it seems that its quite good, but i usually purchase Asus/XFX cards since i just trust them more


----------



## theghostoftime1978

yea soon im gonna get a xfx 5770 XXX card


----------



## mav2000

Funny thing happening here///after my whole episode yesterday to get CnQ working...I just realised that it works only if the CPU NB is at stock...otherwise it wont work. this is now with the latest bios...man this is painful.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Funny thing happening here///after my whole episode yesterday to get CnQ working...I just realised that it works only if the CPU NB is at stock...otherwise it wont work. this is now with the latest bios...man this is painful.


CnQ is built around using the stock speed. I gave up trying to get it to work with OC speeds.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


The gpu's were in pcie 1 and pcie 4, which is the first and the third x16 ports on the mobo, as for the power supply, what I have is the 'OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 850Watts Power Supply 100 - 240 V CB, CE, CSA, UL'. Sorry, don't know what parts of that are unnecessary, so I decided to include it all for good measure (purchased from Newegg, so that's what Newegg called the item). My NB PCI-E Voltage is currently at 1.250, and I/O Voltage is at Auto.

After having taken out one of the cards (didn't change settings from what Kokin recommended) I got yet another hyper transport flood errors, except this time after a run time of 4 hours... I'm going to switch this gpu with my other one and see if it might be a problem with the gpu for now I guess.


I'm not too sure on your issue anymore. You'll have to get help from the experts in this thread. :/


----------



## mav2000

Well, only the NB is OC'ed to 2.6....it used to work 1 days ago...now it just will not

Oh and another thing I dont get the processor power options in windows under advanced, under balanced mode anymore. I only get cooling, with options passive or active...so something is wrong here.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


CnQ is built around using the stock speed. I gave up trying to get it to work with OC speeds.


why would you want CnQ?


----------



## mav2000

power saving


----------



## hitoriko

why bother?


----------



## mav2000

Ok...kind of figured out something. Any changes in Voltages of cpu or cpunb seems to be causing this option to disappear.


----------



## CFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I'm not too sure on your issue anymore. You'll have to get help from the experts in this thread. :/


You know, I'm starting to get the feeling it's because of these ATI Radeon HD 5770 cards I have, the errors have never occurred while I'm doing regular things such as Microsoft office whatever or Firefox, but has always occurred when there was a sudden addition of objects to be displayed on screen. I've managed to cause this error every single time I got to a certain point in FEAR, and every time in EVE Online when there was multiple asteroids and >4x Laser Beams being displayed on screen. Please tell me if it seems that this is clearly not the issue since I don't know much about this, but it seems to me that it just might be.

Also, if it does seem to be the cards, would it be the cards or the drivers? I'm running Windows 7 Professional x64, and I have Driver Detective installed, and it shows that I have all the latest updates for the 5770 (only one in system at the moment since having one seems to increase times before crashes).

Forgot to mention, this error disappeared when I put in an nvidia graphics card. It was an older one that my friend was planning on putting in his computer as a secondary card, but it still handled decently as opposed to my Radeon cards... I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier, but it seems now that the error is surely related to the Radeon card(s).


----------



## Magdary

Hi, I own the GD70 and after enabling temp monitoring in Everest for my northbridge I was wondering what is the max sort of temp I should be seeing on the northbirdge.

Also I have never had much luck at overclocking my 955BE on this board (even with the great help of Moorhen2), I am using OCZ 1600mhz AMD edition ram that hates trying to run at 1600mhz.

I am currently running prime 95 to see if a lowly 3.405ghz overclock with my ram running at 1513mhz is stable. 227 with 15 multi.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magdary* 
Hi, I own the GD70 and after enabling temp monitoring in Everest for my northbridge I was wondering what is the max sort of temp I should be seeing on the northbirdge.

Also I have never had much luck at overclocking my 955BE on this board (even with the great help of Moorhen2), I am using OCZ 1600mhz AMD edition ram that hates trying to run at 1600mhz.

I am currently running prime 95 to see if a lowly 3.405ghz overclock with my ram running at 1513mhz is stable. 227 with 15 multi.

Hello Magdary,nice to see you on here,your still having problems with your 955 and your ram.As far as your NB temps,MSI recomend a max safe temp of 80c,but you really dont want to be running at that 24/7,you should be looking for around 40-50c.

What are the timings and voltage for your ram mate,this will give us a starting point.???


----------



## Magdary

Hmm northbridge is sat at 58c idle and goes to 66c after running prime 95 for 2 hours.

This is with the over clock I mentioned above (a stable 3.4ghz) and with voltages set to auto.

Why so much higher than than your recomended 40-50.

Ram is at stock 7,7,7,24 @1.65v.

My Ram


----------



## moorhen2

You need to be setting voltages manualy mate,never use auto,can i suggest leaving the HTT/FSB alone,and just using the cpu multiplier for now,can you run the ram on the 1:4 divider for 1600mhz.You may need to give the CPU-NB a bit more juice to give the weaker c2 IMC a helping hand.


----------



## Magdary

Yeh I remember you telling me to dial all the voltages in manually and wrote them down somewhere but I think I chucked the lot out in frustration after my previous failed overclocking attempts.

I don't suppose you have them handy again







.

Yeh I have tried running with a 1:4 divider, thats what it doesn't like which is why I have gone down the overclocking via FSB route.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magdary* 
Yeh I remember you telling me to dial all the voltages in manually and wrote them down somewhere but I think I chucked the lot out in frustration after my previous failed overclocking attempts.

I don't suppose you have them handy again







.

Yeh I have tried running with a 1:4 divider, thats what it doesn't like which is why I have gone down the overclocking via FSB route.

What bios are you on now mate,???

Use this as a guide only,this was what i used for 4.2ghz on my old 965,it should give you some pointers.


----------



## CFire

Another odd issue I noticed with my ATI Radeon HD 5770 gpu's.... when I had it in crossfire, CPU-Z reports under the mainboard tab that the link width is x8, and when I when I removed the crossfire, it reports link width of x4... when I've seen people with the same config as I have link width of x16, with only difference in their config being their ram was corsair and mine is g. skill...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
Another odd issue I noticed with my ATI Radeon HD 5770 gpu's.... when I had it in crossfire, CPU-Z reports under the mainboard tab that the link width is x8, and when I when I removed the crossfire, it reports link width of x4... when I've seen people with the same config as I have link width of x16, with only difference in their config being their ram was corsair and mine is g. skill...

Are you setting up xfire the correct way,????


----------



## Magdary

Quote:

What bios are you on now mate,???
1.4 mate.

do you think my NB temps are okay at 58 idle, 66c max?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magdary* 
1.4 mate.

do you think my NB temps are okay at 58 idle, 66c max?

Theres your problem,you need to be using bios 1.8 and after to get your ram to run at 1:4 1600,it was'nt supported before this.

58-66C are ok Gary,one thing a lot of us did on here was remove the complete HS system,just 6 screws on the underneath of the mobo,remove the pink gum from NB and SB chips,clean and reaply some better quality TIM,you should knock between 10-20c off.


----------



## Magdary

Ah right, I'll flash it then. Is it worth going to 1.9 or is that unnecessary for me.

Does it invalidate the warranty replacing the tim.

I've wanted to do this to my board and my gpu for a while now.

Why don't these companies put some bloody decent stuff on. grrrrrr


----------



## CFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Are you setting up xfire the correct way,????

I've searched for this issue, and found someone else that fixed it by not having anything plugged into any of the other pcie x16 slots... I had a wifi card, pci e card in pcie3, in between pcie1 and pcie4. After removing the wifi card (so now in x16 slots there exists only the 2 graphics cards), I got the link width back to x16, now the fun part of testing for >4 hours to see if this fixes the issue...

// It's so much more difficult to confirm an issue fixed than it is to confirm an issue, lol, since it only needs to happen once for it to be declared broken, but to declare it as fixed, you need to wait till you see nothing...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magdary* 
Ah right, I'll flash it then. Is it worth going to 1.9 or is that unnecessary for me.

Does it invalidate the warranty replacing the tim.

I've wanted to do this to my board and my gpu for a while now.

Why don't these companies put some bloody decent stuff on. grrrrrr

1.9 will be fine for you gary,and no you wont void your warranty by replacing the TIM.Good luck mate.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Theres your problem,you need to be using bios 1.8 and after to get your ram to run at 1:4 1600,it was'nt supported before this.

58-66C are ok Gary,one thing a lot of us did on here was remove the complete HS system,just 6 screws on the underneath of the mobo,remove the pink gum from NB and SB chips,clean and reaply some better quality TIM,you should knock between 10-20c off.

ARE YOU SERIOUS! that much of a drop?!

i really would want to do that now however i cbf removing my mb until i get my water cooling organised


----------



## hitoriko

Out of interest - i have a corsair ram cooler would it be worth using this on the Heatsink?


----------



## tooler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


You know, I'm starting to get the feeling it's because of these ATI Radeon HD 5770 cards I have, the errors have never occurred while I'm doing regular things such as Microsoft office whatever or Firefox, but has always occurred when there was a sudden addition of objects to be displayed on screen. I've managed to cause this error every single time I got to a certain point in FEAR, and every time in EVE Online when there was multiple asteroids and >4x Laser Beams being displayed on screen. Please tell me if it seems that this is clearly not the issue since I don't know much about this, but it seems to me that it just might be.

Also, if it does seem to be the cards, would it be the cards or the drivers? I'm running Windows 7 Professional x64, and I have Driver Detective installed, and it shows that I have all the latest updates for the 5770 (only one in system at the moment since having one seems to increase times before crashes).

Forgot to mention, this error disappeared when I put in an nvidia graphics card. It was an older one that my friend was planning on putting in his computer as a secondary card, but it still handled decently as opposed to my Radeon cards... I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier, but it seems now that the error is surely related to the Radeon card(s).



Cfire, what cards(manufacturer) do you have and what ATI driver version do you have currently installed? Also, are you sure you have completely removed any other drivers that may have been installed before? I was having the same issues with my 5770's, but in my case, it was the ATI drivers. I was getting the HT error until I did a FRESH install of win7, and made sure windows update did not install drivers for the video cards, and I manually installed 9.2 instead of the 10.2 or 10.3...

Also,what Bios are you using for the MB? Make sure you use at least 1.7

Here's another thought. Use the user settings in Bios to save 4 different settings. Start with Optimal settings,and up the PCI-e volts to 1.25 to 1.3(1.28 worked best for me) with both cards installed. Run your benchmarks. I'm not a gamer, so I was using 3DMark06. If you crash with at optimal settings,then I would do a fresh install.... probably not what you wanted to hear, but it's my 2c.

I would also stress each video card separately in slot 1, before putting them in xfire. Use MSI Afterburner to see what card will do what, then throw them together at stock speeds and start again.... It takes a lot of time...go slow.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


I just drop my PC off at this local repair shop > http://www.cforce.net/

Hopefully they have the equipment to recover my bios. I told them it was a bad bios flash.


My MSI board is beyond repair.. other then shipping it to MSI at cost. The local repair shop.. I figured they couldn't fix it from all the drooling they were doing over my build. They never seen anything like it.

Going to miss the Club... see you guys around on the forums


----------



## CFire

Quote:



what cards(manufacturer) do you have and what ATI driver version do you have currently installed?


 XFC I guess? Newegg Listing = "XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card"

Quote:



Also, are you sure you have completely removed any other drivers that may have been installed before?


 They weren't removed, but they are no longer in use...

Quote:



I was having the same issues with my 5770's, but in my case, it was the ATI drivers. I was getting the HT error until I did a FRESH install of win7, and made sure windows update did not install drivers for the video cards


 How do you make sure windows update does not install drivers for the video? Can't you not see the video until it already does that, at which point it would be too late?

Quote:



and I manually installed 9.2 instead of the 10.2 or 10.3...


 9.2 runs more stable than 10.2 - 10.4? (I currently have 10.4 installed, I just upgraded from 10.3 earlier today)

Quote:



Also,what Bios are you using for the MB? Make sure you use at least 1.7


 I'm using the latest, 1.A (1.10 Official)

Quote:



Here's another thought. Use the user settings in Bios to save 4 different settings. Start with Optimal settings,and up the PCI-e volts to 1.25 to 1.3(1.28 worked best for me) with both cards installed. Run your benchmarks. I'm not a gamer, so I was using 3DMark06. If you crash with at optimal settings,then I would do a fresh install.... probably not what you wanted to hear, but it's my 2c.


So only change PCI-e volts and leave dram at auto? auto puts my 1600 ram at 1333 (1:3.33)

Quote:



I would also stress each video card separately in slot 1, before putting them in xfire. Use MSI Afterburner to see what card will do what, then throw them together at stock speeds and start again.... It takes a lot of time...go slow.


 What is MSI Afterburner? and am I stress testing to see if it's a problem with one of the two cards? I've gotten the error with either one of the video cards in slot 1 already, although this was simply through gaming and not stress testing.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


ARE YOU SERIOUS! that much of a drop?!

i really would want to do that now however i cbf removing my mb until i get my water cooling organised


I had similar temps as you did, idle and load around the 50Â°Cs, after I removed all the pink gunk off (as in no more traces), I idle at 40Â°C and max out around 45-47Â°C. Make sure you apply your TIMM as a blob/dot and do not spread it out. When I spread mine out, I ended up idling @ 80Â°C, which is the max temps for the NB. I'm using my 955's stock HSF fan on top of my NB though.

Also for your RAM coolers, adding them is optional. My RAM is cool to the touch even at 1.95V, so try to feel if your RAM runs hot or not during load.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


XFC I guess? Newegg Listing = "XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card"
They weren't removed, but they are no longer in use...
How do you make sure windows update does not install drivers for the video? Can't you not see the video until it already does that, at which point it would be too late?
9.2 runs more stable than 10.2 - 10.4? (I currently have 10.4 installed, I just upgraded from 10.3 earlier today)
I'm using the latest, 1.A (1.10 Official)

So only change PCI-e volts and leave dram at auto? auto puts my 1600 ram at 1333 (1:3.33)
What is MSI Afterburner? and am I stress testing to see if it's a problem with one of the two cards? I've gotten the error with either one of the video cards in slot 1 already, although this was simply through gaming and not stress testing.


afterburner is a application made by MSI and rivatune. It has a complete package to overclock and control you gpu's including voltage and fan speeds, abiltiy to preset clock speeds and also to auto enable preset settings to run when a 3D application is booted. Plus it comes with furmark which is a stress and benchmark for gpu's. Latest beta version you can get it from guru3d.com. Here is the link....
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download...4a7c08694a4b8d

also this can be used for any manufacture and not just MSI products


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


why would you want CnQ?


I didn't really want it, but I wanted to experiment with OCing and CnQ. I found that it worked perfectly with BIOS 1.4 and using AMD Overdrive, though with later BIOS versions, it didn't work quite as well.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hey guys those of you who use and have tried the new version of AMD Overdrive 3.2.1 released a few days ago, any of you having issues of it just sucking and freezing your pc totally the second you click apply button?? i have tried going back to version 3.1 and it works fine. I thought it was because i had a beta version of service pack 1 for win7 64bit installed, but i uninstalled the SP1 and still freezing my system.


----------



## tooler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


They weren't removed, but they are no longer in use...


Add/Remove programs or use the uninstaller for any other video drivers first.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


How do you make sure windows update does not install drivers for the video? Can't you not see the video until it already does that, at which point it would be too late?


Turn off auto updates, do it manually, and uncheck any video drivers that are in the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


9.2 runs more stable than 10.2 - 10.4? (I currently have 10.4 installed, I just upgraded from 10.3 earlier today)
I'm using the latest, 1.A (1.10 Official)


I have had better much better luck with the 9.12... as for the MB, you will get lots of different opinions, but any after 1.7 will work fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


So only change PCI-e volts and leave dram at auto? auto puts my 1600 ram at 1333 (1:3.33)


You want to isolate the video cards as much as possible. The Ram can be left for now at auto(1333).... just save it to one of the user presets, then if all goes good,go back and manually set it to 1600 and save it to a different user setting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


What is MSI Afterburner? and am I stress testing to see if it's a problem with one of the two cards? I've gotten the error with either one of the video cards in slot 1 already, although this was simply through gaming and not stress testing.


As theghostoftime1978 stated above, MSI afterburner is an Overclocking utility for your video card. Lots of people prefer it over the ATI CCC. You dont need to use this until you want to start OC'ing your video cards. For now I would just stick with the default clocks for your 5770's. But once you get stable, you can bump those cards up quite a bit with Afterburner and a flash.

As for the gaming, you may want to check some of the other forums. I'm not a gamer, but I know dozens who are, and I know sometimes it's as simple as a patch for the game,then all is good. This is why I would start with 3DMark06,IntelBurn, and/or LinX.

So again, set the bios to Optimal,add the PCI-e voltage, and save it to User 1... then if it passes your stress tests, go back in and set your memory to 1600 and save it to user 2. You may find that your memory will run better at 1333 with tighter timings, than it does at 1600 with loose timings. That is stressed with a different test...like IntelBurn, or LinX.

You need to check and stress each component separately...find the max,write down the results, and move on to the next component..... CPU,Memory,NB,Video,FSB...etc...then the trick is to balance them all, Stress testing each change.That's why I say start with Optimal.

If you are confused as to were to start go to the first page of this thread, and read through the guides.It takes time,but you need to start at the bottom, which is Optimal and work your way up. If you fail at Optimal settings, then I would do a fresh install.Good Luck...


----------



## hitoriko

Question:

why can't i hit the magic 4.0ghz? i can get to 3.9Ghz and runs stable but i bump it up abit to just 4Ghz no boot into windows, i've tried the following:

- upped voltages
- lowered & increased Ram speed
- lowered fsb increased multi
- increased fsb lowered multi
- changed HT link speeds

I know my ram is painfully bad but i've gone from 3.2 -> 3.9 with it so far and i dont think an extra 100mhz is out of its range.

CPU-Z Link

Thoughts & suggestions?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Question:

why can't i hit the magic 4.0ghz? i can get to 3.9Ghz and runs stable but i bump it up abit to just 4Ghz no boot into windows, i've tried the following:

- upped voltages
- lowered & increased Ram speed
- lowered fsb increased multi
- increased fsb lowered multi
- changed HT link speeds

I know my ram is painfully bad but i've gone from 3.2 -> 3.9 with it so far and i dont think an extra 100mhz is out of its range.

CPU-Z Link

Thoughts & suggestions?


In what terms do you mean "stable"? As in being able to use applications/games or as in Prime 95 stable? I can only get up to 3.9ghz stable for Prime 95 and even then it may last only a few hours.


----------



## CFire

I really don't care much for overclocking, I purchased this system because I liked the stock speeds... All I ever wanted was stability in my life, lol. And this doesn't happen with just specific games, these specific games are just a few that I play that causes such stress.

I have several question though, I believe I read on these forums near page 470 or so that the hyper transport er, whatever it is that relates to that error, is located in the cpu, so values for hyper transport settings would be depended on cpu?
Also, could the high gpu usages I see before the crashes be a coincidence? If the gpu is being used heavily, then it's possible that the cpu is being used heavily too, no? and it might relate with the ht settings of the cpu?

I stress tested my gpus for an hour at the highest settings, and everything ran fine. I'm not sure what to test next, so I'm currently testing my ram using intelburntest v2.4. Not exactly sure as to how this works since I don't know where to monitor temps... I do know how to tell if my computer crashes though, lol

When you say I need to check and stress each component separately, do you mean something along the lines of increase settings to gpu, test gpu, keep new settings for gpu, increase settings to cpu, test cpu.... etc, or do you mean reset the settings and have everything in low performance except for the one thing I'm testing for?

depending on what you meant by that, then I need to know how to balance them =/

heh, I've kind of been reading through them? I've been scanning through all of them for issues that may seem related to mine. I've also seen that changing the heat sync paste in the motherboard nb cooling can drop temps 10-20 degrees Celsius? Would you recommend I try that as well if nothing else seems to work? And actually before that, is there a way to monitor this temp?

eh, sorry for all the questions, lol, I realize I ask a lot of questions.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


In what terms do you mean "stable"? As in being able to use applications/games or as in Prime 95 stable? I can only get up to 3.9ghz stable for Prime 95 and even then it may last only a few hours.


super pi stable, 3dmark06 stable, cod:mw2 stable


----------



## moorhen2

Well i'm at 4.1ghz now,still only cpu multi overclocking,everything else at stock.Looking very interesting.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

moorhen2 said:


> Well i'm at 4.1ghz now,still only cpu multi overclocking,everything else at stock.Looking very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats awesome!. Thuban looks like its gonna be a good chip from the looks of it...heard people getting upto 4.3ghz on air and not even breakin a sweat.


----------



## tooler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
I really don't care much for overclocking, I purchased this system because I liked the stock speeds... All I ever wanted was stability in my life, lol. And this doesn't happen with just specific games, these specific games are just a few that I play that causes such stress.

If that is the case, then Optimal settings with the PCE-i volts set to 1.25-1.3 should be where you want to be.Start there. Your set-up should run all day just fine at those settings.You need to know if your rig is stable at Optimal before moving forward.

What are the games you are playing...?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
I have several question though, I believe I read on these forums near page 470 or so that the hyper transport er, whatever it is that relates to that error, is located in the cpu, so values for hyper transport settings would be depended on cpu?
Also, could the high gpu usages I see before the crashes be a coincidence? If the gpu is being used heavily, then it's possible that the cpu is being used heavily too, no? and it might relate with the ht settings of the cpu?

Yes, that's what the consensus is, but my case, I'm sure it was video card/drivers/software related. It went went away with a fresh install.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
I stress tested my gpus for an hour at the highest settings, and everything ran fine. I'm not sure what to test next, so I'm currently testing my ram using intelburntest v2.4. Not exactly sure as to how this works since I don't know where to monitor temps... I do know how to tell if my computer crashes though, lol

Intelburn should be ran for 10 runs at first using HIGH..... If it passes record your settings, then go back in bios and up your FSB 1 click, then retest....one more click then retest. When it fails, it will either tell you that your setting are unstable, or your system will reboot. You'll notice that every time you raise you fsb, your ram with go up a little as well as your NB, and your HT. This is why you test one thing at a time. When testing your ram, you want to find the the highest speeds, with the tightest timings, and the lowest latencies. This is a good read to start with mduclow's down and dirty PII overclocking. I know you may not want to overclock, but it will give you insight on how to go at it.Especially for your Ram/NB. Change only one thing at a time, test,change,test,... it's very time consuming, sometimes it takes weeks, but it's the best way. Every boad,CPU,GPU will be different.What works for one,may be unstable for another.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
heh, I've kind of been reading through them? I've been scanning through all of them for issues that may seem related to mine. I've also seen that changing the heat sync paste in the motherboard nb cooling can drop temps 10-20 degrees Celsius? Would you recommend I try that as well if nothing else seems to work? And actually before that, is there a way to monitor this temp?

Everest and/or Core Temp and GPU-Z .

As for the NB paste, it's only necessary if your going to OC your NB, or, your NB temps are way high. Mine dropped 19C after doing it. Theres a guide on the first page. Eventulally you will want to get the NB at least up to 2600. Some will tell you 2800-3000. It should run 2600 at stock volts(cpu-nb v). This will help your ram. And speaking of the Ram, run them in the 2 farthest slots from the CPU.

Also, which 955 do you have.. C2 or C3?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
eh, sorry for all the questions, lol, I realize I ask a lot of questions.

\\

Yeah... So what. That's what these forums are for....


----------



## Magdary

Just re-tim'd my NB and SB and the northbridge temps being displayed by Everest have dropped from 57c idle to 45c, gonna load it up now and see whats what. Thats a major difference.

Load temps after half an hour of prime 95, 51c, thats a massive 15c drop. Really pleased I was encourgaed to do this, thanks Ian.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magdary*


Just re-tim'd my NB and SB and the northbridge temps being displayed by Everest have dropped from 57c idle to 45c, gonna load it up now and see whats what. Thats a major difference.

Load temps after half an hour of prime 95, 51c, thats a massive 15c drop. Really pleased I was encourgaed to do this, thanks Ian.


Thats good news Gary,and your welcome to the advice.


----------



## Restorer

I have been getting memory related problems on a 6 month old system. I could only boot from one stick of RAM (Corsair TW3X4G1333C9A) but even then system was not stable for gameplay or stability test though this stick did pass overnight memtest. I returned the board, cpu and memory for them to test. They diagnosed faulty RAM and replaced. Well it worked OK for 24 hours then I started getting BSOD "PFN_List_Corrupt" and "Memory_Management" crashes.

I tested the new sticks and one fails memtest after a few seconds with 2378 errors and the other, although it passes memtest with 20 passes, crashes out straight away on Prime95 Blend Test (i.e. the one that stresses RAM).

They suggested I enter DDR Voltage manually rather than relying on Auto but no matter what I seem to enable this option is greyed out. Does anyone know which settings need changing from defaults so I can get at the voltage section? 
I have tried swapping around the dimms but they are all the same regardless so not a slot problem. Now of course, I don't see it as a RAM problem either unless I am the unluckiest person to keep getting bad sticks.

So now I think maybe something on the board or CPU is causing damage to the RAM or at least causing it to mis-report. Could a fault in the memory controller be doing this and if so how can I test for this?

At my wit's end here. Hope someone has some ideas - either on how to access DDR Voltage in the BIOS or get to the cause of my problem.

Many thanks.


----------



## CFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tooler*


If that is the case, then Optimal settings with the PCE-i volts set to 1.25-1.3 should be where you want to be.Start there. Your set-up should run all day just fine at those settings.You need to know if your rig is stable at Optimal before moving forward.

What are the games you are playing...?


 I ran Linx, intelburn, and msi kombuster each for 1 hour at high, and system was fine... however 3dmark06 crashed after about 15 seconds...







and this was with optimal settings except for pci-e voltage and after upping the voltage to the ram to 1.65 with stock timings and a lowered frequency of 1333. The games that I've run, well, pretty much just EVE Online, FEAR 1 crashes every time I get to a certain point in the game (still the HTSF Error), but that might be just an install issue, so yea, EVE Online









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tooler*


And speaking of the Ram, run them in the 2 farthest slots from the CPU.


Erm, I actually have 4 sticks of ram... but it explains why when running with 2 I had more issues, I tried haveing it set up I I _ _ and I _ I _









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tooler*


Also, which 955 do you have.. C2 or C3?


I think it's C3, CPU-Z indicates Processor Revision RB-C3

Oh, and BIOS updated to 1.B0, pretty sure it's unnecessary, but I don't think it could hurt, could it? I could always just downgrade... Speaking of updating BIOS, every time I've flashed the BIOS I've gotten a CMOS Checksum Bad error... it only comes up once, and after running setup, it goes away, is this normal?


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Thats good news Gary


why do i always picture the movie Snatch when you say Gary-lol

looking good mate-i told you 4.3 stable for ya.

-dimwit-


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Restorer*


I have been getting memory related problems on a 6 month old system. I could only boot from one stick of RAM (Corsair TW3X4G1333C9A) but even then system was not stable for gameplay or stability test though this stick did pass overnight memtest. I returned the board, cpu and memory for them to test. They diagnosed faulty RAM and replaced. Well it worked OK for 24 hours then I started getting BSOD "PFN_List_Corrupt" and "Memory_Management" crashes.

I tested the new sticks and one fails memtest after a few seconds with 2378 errors and the other, although it passes memtest with 20 passes, crashes out straight away on Prime95 Blend Test (i.e. the one that stresses RAM).

They suggested I enter DDR Voltage manually rather than relying on Auto but no matter what I seem to enable this option is greyed out. Does anyone know which settings need changing from defaults so I can get at the voltage section? 
I have tried swapping around the dimms but they are all the same regardless so not a slot problem. Now of course, I don't see it as a RAM problem either unless I am the unluckiest person to keep getting bad sticks.

So now I think maybe something on the board or CPU is causing damage to the RAM or at least causing it to mis-report. Could a fault in the memory controller be doing this and if so how can I test for this?

At my wit's end here. Hope someone has some ideas - either on how to access DDR Voltage in the BIOS or get to the cause of my problem.

Many thanks.


You need to set the ram timings and voltage manualy,to do this you highlite the option you want to change and use the + and - keys on far left of your keyboard to change values.Hope this helps.









Dont hesitate to ask if you get stuck.

Edit,thats far right not left,my mistake.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
why do i always picture the movie Snatch when you say Gary-lol

looking good mate-i told you 4.3 stable for ya.

-dimwit-

LOL!!,thanks Jason,i;m at 4.2ghz now,1.470v,rock solid,still only using cpu multi for now,then will introduce some NB frequency into the mix.


----------



## CFire

Is there some specified way to update the BIOS for a GPU? I've looked into my gpu, and found someone else's gpu-z results for the same graphics card, and their BIOS Version is newer than mine.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CFire* 
Is there some specified way to update the BIOS for a GPU? I've looked into my gpu, and found someone else's gpu-z results for the same graphics card, and their BIOS Version is newer than mine.

Flashing GPU bios's is not recomended,can easily brick the card and void your warranty.Most people who do this are using moded bioses.


----------



## CFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Flashing GPU bios's is not recomended,can easily brick the card and void your warranty.

Good to know... won't be thinking about doing that anytime soon


----------



## tooler

CFire:

Not sure about the CMOS error... I've never seen it. Maybe try setting to failsafe in bios before you flash.Someone else may have some insight on this.

Set your memory voltage to the default manually instead of auto.I dont think your ram is the problem. If your crashing in 3DMark that quick, then I think one of your 5770's is the problem, or as I said before, it could be the ATI driver....or a corrupt windows install.... just a thought, but how old is this install?

Maybe try 1 card in top slot, then run 3DMark again..then swap cards,and run again.If they pass 3D separately, try swapping their position while they are together. If you run them separately, turn PCI-e volts back to auto.

It could also be one of the slots on the MB. You can try using just slot 3 if they both pass on slot 1.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tooler* 
CFire:

Not sure about the CMOS error... I've never seen it. Maybe try setting to failsafe in bios before you flash.Someone else may have some insight on this.

Set your memory voltage to the default manually instead of auto.I dont think your ram is the problem. If your crashing in 3DMark that quick, then I think one of your 5770's is the problem, or as I said before, it could be the ATI driver....or a corrupt windows install.... just a thought, but how old is this install?

Maybe try 1 card in top slot, then run 3DMark again..then swap cards,and run again.If they pass 3D separately, try swapping their position while they are together. If you run them separately, turn PCI-e volts back to auto.

It could also be one of the slots on the MB. You can try using just slot 3 if they both pass on slot 1.

Just a little pointer,3dmark 06 is cpu intensive,vantage is gpu intensive,Hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

Benching at 4.2ghz now,1.470v,lots left in the tank me thinks.lol!!!


----------



## tooler

Like *moorhen2* says, it will more than likely void your warranty. But this should never be done on a system that isn't stable. Only after your 100% stable and you want to push your video card.

The Asus flash for the 5770 will get a normal 5770 to run at 1000/1350 at stock volts, and some even higher, but DO NOT do it till your know your stable.

read all about it here : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=308556


----------



## CFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tooler* 
Not sure about the CMOS error... I've never seen it. Maybe try setting to failsafe in bios before you flash.Someone else may have some insight on this.

It doesn't seem to be much of an issue, only occurs on flash, doesn't show up ever again until I flash again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tooler* 
Set your memory voltage to the default manually instead of auto.I dont think your ram is the problem. If your crashing in 3DMark that quick, then I think one of your 5770's is the problem, or as I said before, it could be the ATI driver....or a corrupt windows install.... just a thought, but how old is this install?

MSI Afterburner/Kombuster had no issues running up to an hour though... despite reaching 100 degrees C... What should the temps be? 100 deg C seems hot...

The install is about 2 months old


----------



## CFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Just a little pointer,3dmark 06 is cpu intensive,vantage is gpu intensive,Hope this helps.










huh, vantage gave me a bsod> atikmpag.sys
3dmark 06 is the one that causes instant reboot with error 'Hyper Transport Sync Flood Error'...

hmm, seems like I have issues with both gpu and cpu


----------



## Restorer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


You need to set the ram timings and voltage manualy,to do this you highlite the option you want to change and use the + and - keys on far left of your keyboard to change values.Hope this helps.









Dont hesitate to ask if you get stuck.

Edit,thats far right not left,my mistake.


hehe, I now feel a total idiot - it even tells you what to do in the instructions column - just I'm always expecting a sub-menu I assumed it was not accessible.

Oh well, I did what the vendors suggested but am really no further forward. I set it manually to 1.5v (it did by the way the + and - scrolls seem Auto was set to 1.6 but maybe that's just the way the menu works? In any case I'm thinking 1.6 for this RAM would not be a bad thing?).

But I still get one stick passing, other failing. For now I've put both sticks back in. Prime85 actually runs Blend now though I haven't had a chance to test it thoroughly yet. No BSOD's yet but it's only been 20 min







.

Thanks a lot for your help so far. Any further suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Restorer*


hehe, I now feel a total idiot - it even tells you what to do in the instructions column - just I'm always expecting a sub-menu I assumed it was not accessible.

Oh well, I did what the vendors suggested but am really no further forward. I set it manually to 1.5v (it did by the way the + and - scrolls seem Auto was set to 1.6 but maybe that's just the way the menu works? In any case I'm thinking 1.6 for this RAM would not be a bad thing?).

But I still get one stick passing, other failing. For now I've put both sticks back in. Prime85 actually runs Blend now though I haven't had a chance to test it thoroughly yet. No BSOD's yet but it's only been 20 min







.

Thanks a lot for your help so far. Any further suggestions much appreciated.


What is the manufacturers specified voltage for you ram,and timings,try using one stick at a time,and running your tests.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


huh, vantage gave me a bsod> atikmpag.sys
3dmark 06 is the one that causes instant reboot with error 'Hyper Transport Sync Flood Error'...

hmm, seems like I have issues with both gpu and cpu










Sync flood errors are normaly voltage related.But on the odd ocations can be driver related.


----------



## Restorer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


What is the manufacturers specified voltage for you ram,and timings,try using one stick at a time,and running your tests.


1.5v is specified. I now am sure it is that that is set in the BIOS. Have tested both sticks. One still fails memtest within a few seconds and the other passes all night. This is more or less what happened with the original kit which they replaced so I am wondering if there is a way of testing whether this is being caused by something else - board or CPU maybe?

When I run with only the "good" stick it fails prime85 Blend test within a few seconds. When I run with both sticks prime85 Blend - haven't had time to test for extended period. However, with both sticks in I get those random BSODs.

Thanks for your suggestions - keep them coming







.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Restorer*


1.5v is specified. I now am sure it is that that is set in the BIOS. Have tested both sticks. One still fails memtest within a few seconds and the other passes all night. This is more or less what happened with the original kit which they replaced so I am wondering if there is a way of testing whether this is being caused by something else - board or CPU maybe?

When I run with only the "good" stick it fails prime85 Blend test within a few seconds. When I run with both sticks prime85 Blend - haven't had time to test for extended period. However, with both sticks in I get those random BSODs.

Thanks for your suggestions - keep them coming







.


Can you give me your precise ram specs,ie make, model,timings,voltage,this can be found on the sticks,unless they are "eco's",1.5v sounds wrong.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:

This will help your ram. And speaking of the Ram, run them in the 2 farthest slots from the CPU.
i have a single stick is it better for me to run it in the dimm closest to the cpu or not?


----------



## tooler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Just a little pointer,3dmark 06 is cpu intensive,vantage is gpu intensive,Hope this helps.









good point ... but still, at optimal settings somthing is not quite right.

I would still do a clean install... .









And even after a clean install test with just one GPU, before going Xfire.

Good Luck bud....


----------



## tooler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
i have a single stick is it better for me to run it in the dimm closest to the cpu or not?


I would try slot 1 and then 3, just to see if one gives better results.

But that's just me... I never take anything for granted....


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i have a single stick is it better for me to run it in the dimm closest to the cpu or not?


AMD systems are dual channel,so you really need to be running two sticks,any reason why your only using 1 stick.


----------



## Crisao23

what kind of stability tests are you running moorhen ?

12h+ of linx ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


I ran Linx, intelburn, and msi kombuster each for 1 hour at high, and system was fine... however 3dmark06 crashed after about 15 seconds...







and this was with optimal settings except for pci-e voltage and after upping the voltage to the ram to 1.65 with stock timings and a lowered frequency of 1333. The games that I've run, well, pretty much just EVE Online, FEAR 1 crashes every time I get to a certain point in the game (still the HTSF Error), but that might be just an install issue, so yea, EVE Online









Erm, I actually have 4 sticks of ram... but it explains why when running with 2 I had more issues, I tried haveing it set up I I _ _ and I _ I _









I think it's C3, CPU-Z indicates Processor Revision RB-C3

Oh, and BIOS updated to 1.B0, pretty sure it's unnecessary, but I don't think it could hurt, could it? I could always just downgrade... Speaking of updating BIOS, every time I've flashed the BIOS I've gotten a CMOS Checksum Bad error... it only comes up once, and after running setup, it goes away, is this normal?


I actually get a CMOS Checksum error each and every time I flash, but it's because I always forget to put my BIOS settings back to default settings. My BIOS still has my OC settings each time I flash.







If nothing else works for you, try a clean install of your OS. If your voltages aren't the problem then it's possible that it might be a driver error, as others have said.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i have a single stick is it better for me to run it in the dimm closest to the cpu or not?


It really doesn't matter, but many people prefer the blue DIMM slots over the black ones. Best way to know is to test which one is more stable for you. As Moorhen said, the RAM normally runs in dual-channel mode, so you'll see a big performance hit with a single stick.


----------



## CFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


If nothing else works for you, try a clean install of your OS. If your voltages aren't the problem then it's possible that it might be a driver error, as others have said.


I wouldn't say _nothing_ else works for me. I decided that instead of taking the sane approach, I'd go for the overclock... and after increasing freq to 3.6ghz and cpu-nb freq to 2.4ghz, 3dmark06 ran for at least 30 minutes fine... I left for dinner around 20-25 min in, and when I got back, the computer was sitting waiting on a htfs error...


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


AMD systems are dual channel,so you really need to be running two sticks,any reason why your only using 1 stick.










i didn't have the cash at the time to get a 2nd and i just wanted to get the rig running i'll get another this week


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i didn't have the cash at the time to get a 2nd and i just wanted to get the rig running i'll get another this week


It's always best to get them in pairs, so if you're planning for 4GB, make sure you get 2 x 2GB. Otherwise you might get problems with compatibility.


----------



## CFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


after increasing freq to 3.6ghz and cpu-nb freq to 2.4ghz, 3dmark06 ran for at least 30 minutes fine... I left for dinner around 20-25 min in, and when I got back, the computer was sitting waiting on a htfs error...


that was longer than the 15 seconds that I mentioned earlier. But on another note, I further overclocked to 3.8ghz and nb freq to 2.6ghz, and the system didn't crash for ~6 hours... When I overclocked, I also adjusted nb voltage and sb voltage, and I think that might be what is increasing stability overall. by default, those are both at 1.1 volts, I looked at other forums, and it seems most other boards defaults are 1.2, so I figured I'd give that a shot... I'd like to be able to monitor my nb/sb temps though, but I don't know what to use to monitor that... any tips?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
It's always best to get them in pairs, so if you're planning for 4GB, make sure you get 2 x 2GB. Otherwise you might get problems with compatibility.

yeah im waiting until tax time and depending on how much i get back i'll see what ram i can get ideally i want to get 2x2gb match sticks 1600

so we'll see but i dont want to pay more than $220Aus


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


what kind of stability tests are you running moorhen ?

12h+ of linx ?


Yes i use Linx,but you dont need to run 12+ hours of it,do you know how much stress that would put on your system,a lot of people burn there systems out doing so.

I am only interested in what i can get out of my components for benching purposes,i would not be running at extreme clocks 24/7,it's what overclocking is all about.


----------



## Crisao23

Here I usually find a good overclocked setting that allows me to use it 24/7 without any issues. I don't see a reason to clock it high enough for me to run a 3dmark pass or some benchmark and see it in a miserable blue screen hours later due to instable settings.

I did a 12+ Linx test here and a 24h pass of prime95 blend before setting up the stable clocks for 24/7 usage, better be safe than sorry.

There's no way I can burn my system with it, all parts are under good temperatures even if I don't have your nice ambient temps









Sometimes I use the box to play Battlefield series games and they're a real nice stress test, so it's impossible to run a game like that on unstable RAM or processor for some hours.

Anyway, waiting for a good 1.11 MSI bios









How's the 1090T clocking ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Here I usually find a good overclocked setting that allows me to use it 24/7 without any issues. I don't see a reason to clock it high enough for me to run a 3dmark pass or some benchmark and see it in a miserable blue screen hours later due to instable settings.

I did a 12+ Linx test here and a 24h pass of prime95 blend before setting up the stable clocks for 24/7 usage, better be safe than sorry.

There's no way I can burn my system with it, all parts are under good temperatures even if I don't have your nice ambient temps









Sometimes I use the box to play Battlefield series games and they're a real nice stress test, so it's impossible to run a game like that on unstable RAM or processor for some hours.

Anyway, waiting for a good 1.11 MSI bios









How's the 1090T clocking ?


The 1090T is a very good cpu,AMD have a winner on there hands i think,i'm at 4.2ghz at the moment with 1.470v,very stable,idles at 16c and not gone over 40c under intensive load with linx.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


The 1090T is a very good cpu,AMD have a winner on there hands i think,i'm at 4.2ghz at the moment with 1.470v,very stable,idles at 16c and not gone over 40c under intensive load with linx.










There is problems with the individual cores temperature with Thuban.

You can only trust the actual cpu core for the correct temperature.


----------



## Restorer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Can you give me your precise ram specs,ie make, model,timings,voltage,this can be found on the sticks,unless they are "eco's",1.5v sounds wrong.


Hi, yes. My RAM is 4GB TW3X4G1333C9A XMS3. Corsair site says it is "100% tested compatibility with AMD Phenom". I have now manually set the timings (9,9,9,24,34), the voltage (1.5v) and the frequency (1333) in the BIOS but still getting crashes today - though this time System_Service_Exception (not memory like the others) while trying to start Media Center.

If it helps here's a bit more background to the problem. I have had the system running OK for six months from build. I had had no need to test the ram and didn't bother with stability tests at that stage. I am not a gamer and use my machine more for video and graphics work. One thing I did notice from the start was the couple of games I do have on (Call of Duty and Fallout3) would give occasional freezes. I put it down to my now rather old hot GPU which I would get around to replacing in due course.

Now the real problems started recently when I got round to replacing the stock cooler with a Titan Fenrir. Trouble with this is it overhangs Dimm1 but in moving around the memory sticks I seem to have opened a real can of worms. I could only get it to boot from one of the sticks. This stick passed memtest but would crash out of prime95 and games would freeze within a couple of minutes.

Now, the retailers here in the UK told me to send back board, cpu and RAM. They tested all 3 but they only replaced the memory and as you can see from my first post the memory related problems have continued.

Is it possible that something about the CPU/Board that is damaging the RAM? If a stick is failing memtest (it failed another test too called Windiag) is that definitive? It is bad for sure or board/cpu misreporting? Am I right in thinking memtest86 does cannot distinguish faulty RAM from faulty memory controller? Is there a test I can do to check if the CPU alone is faulty?

I don't know if this means anything to you guys but when I ran the prime95 (Blend) recently with both sticks in it failed straight away on 2 cores but went on running on the other 2. When I try to run it with the one "good" stick it crashes completely in a few seconds.

One of my other frustrations is I don't know anyone else with am3 board or memory so swap things around.

Maybe I can just insist that they replace board, cpu and second lot of RAM? But they have tested the 3 together and say there is no fault. I have tested another PSU of 650w but problems are the same so there really is not much I can think to do now.

Any help at all on what I could try is much appreciated.

Oh, and a final odd thing: after I had entered all the timings etc by hand, the CPU temperature dropped by 5 degrees! From idle at 29 down to 24.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tooler*


I would try slot 1 and then 3, just to see if one gives better results.

But that's just me... I never take anything for granted....










i'll give that ago

Also what about speed spectrum?
Ganged/Unganged?


----------



## tchk

some beginner overclock help please?
so here's where i'm at
i turned up multiplier 19.5, 3.9gh totally stable
cpu core at 54c at end of test
in bios i only loaded optimized defaults, turned off amd cool n quiet and spread spectrum
and changed multiplier to 19.5
as soon as i up multiplier to 20 and run intel burn test
i get bsod with uncorrectable hardware error
any suggestions on what i should change first
my timings on my ram on wrong their at 9-4-9-24
and they should be at 7-9-7-24
and the voltage on my ram is slighty lower then recommended
__________________


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tchk* 
some beginner overclock help please?
so here's where i'm at
i turned up multiplier 19.5, 3.9gh totally stable
cpu core at 54c at end of test
in bios i only loaded optimized defaults, turned off amd cool n quiet and spread spectrum
and changed multiplier to 19.5
as soon as i up multiplier to 20 and run intel burn test
i get bsod with uncorrectable hardware error
any suggestions on what i should change first
my timings on my ram on wrong their at 9-4-9-24
and they should be at 7-9-7-24
and the voltage on my ram is slighty lower then recommended
__________________

well I hate to say it but the thing I would change would be your heatsink. Because you are getting up to the point where temps are more of an issue then voltage.


----------



## CFire

I'm not exactly sure if very large posts are against the forum rules, so I guess I'll ask first. Am I allowed to submit a list of all my hardware specs in order to not leave anything out that might lead to a simple fix to my hardware issue?







And when I say all, I mean everything pretty much that is in my system except for maybe the casing, which since that's the only exception, I might as well include anyways... that is if it's not not allowed...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


I'm not exactly sure if very large posts are against the forum rules, so I guess I'll ask first. Am I allowed to submit a list of all my hardware specs in order to not leave anything out that might lead to a simple fix to my hardware issue?







And when I say all, I mean everything pretty much that is in my system except for maybe the casing, which since that's the only exception, I might as well include anyways... that is if it's not not allowed...


I have seen many very long HUGE posts so... One thing you might do tho is go into user cp and add your system. It will be in the left side "menu" and will say "add system" That will alleviate some of the things that you would need to post.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CFire*


I'm not exactly sure if very large posts are against the forum rules, so I guess I'll ask first. Am I allowed to submit a list of all my hardware specs in order to not leave anything out that might lead to a simple fix to my hardware issue?







And when I say all, I mean everything pretty much that is in my system except for maybe the casing, which since that's the only exception, I might as well include anyways... that is if it's not not allowed...


I'm pretty sure if it's relevant to the individual thread there should be no problem. I've seen some pretty large posts on this site.


----------



## CFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I have seen many very long HUGE posts so... One thing you might do tho is go into user cp and add your system. It will be in the left side "menu" and will say "add system" That will alleviate some of the things that you would need to post.


ok, this seems like a good idea, didn't know that that existed









::Oh, I always though the specs at the bottom of each members posts was their well html coded sigs, lol, didn't know that that automatically set it... It's nice


----------



## jrock1019

Hey everyone, I'm a long time reader and few time poster, and am just starting to play around with my memory timings again. I've got some Corsair Dominator GT 1600, and have had it at 1600 for a while but it was running at 9 11 11 29. I just recently decided to do something about it and up'd my HTlink speed to x12, for 2400mhz, and increased my cpu-nb to 1.25, my dram v. to stock 1.65, and am trying to get 7 7 7 20 34. I haven't run any stability tests since I have to be on my computer but I had it set to those clocks and crashed while playing a game. I've seemed to stay pretty stable at 9 9 9 24 41. Any advice to make the lower timings stable? Should I add another multiple to HTLink speed? I'm fairly uneducated about overclocking and I'm reading as much as possible! Please help! Thank you, and thanks for this vast array of information.

Update: I memtested the 9 9 9 24 41 all last night and it did 7 passes with no problems. Then I get on a game this morning and it crashes in the first 5 minutes. Have yet to prime test it so I'm assuming I'll crash there too. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nightcrawla

I was looking at the phenom II x6 1090T. Is this board compatible with that cpu?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


I was looking at the phenom II x6 1090T. Is this board compatible with that cpu?


sure is with 1.10 or higher bios update









by the way, does your zalman cnps9900 allow you to install it so fan blows across the case and not just up and down?


----------



## Nightcrawla

Thx for the reply ghost, and to answer your question, yes it does. I have mine pushing out to the back of the case. Sorry for the crappy pic quality.


----------



## barong

sorry noob question,
for amd which one its better for amd platform , tight timing or bandwitch?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


I was looking at the phenom II x6 1090T. Is this board compatible with that cpu?


Flash to the 1.B BIOS vs the 1.A - 1.B allows you to disable the Turbo thing which allows higher OC's and is just a more overall stable BIOS.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barong*


sorry noob question,
for amd which one its better for amd platform , tight timing or bandwitch?


Phenoms work better with tight timimgs as a rule.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Thx for the reply ghost, and to answer your question, yes it does. I have mine pushing out to the back of the case. Sorry for the crappy pic quality.











nice looking case there







love the green...i am trying to find out how to make my setup look a bit better plus have better cooling, i have a xigmatek red scorpion and it isnt as good as i thought when i bought it, the fan thats on it sucks, [email protected] max...most other coolers have at least a 1800 to 2500rpm fan. i am probably gonna buy a scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fan, will provide more than double the fan flow from my xigmatek fan. Plus im getting a Zalman ZM-MFC3 Support Fan Controller and evenutally a new case


----------



## mav2000

1.B was a little troublesome for me....needed more V's to attain the same stability.

Anyway am trying everything, but am not able to solve the CnQ problem for now, so thats an ongoing exercise. On a different note, I got a new set of ram today, so will be testing it out with my board this evening.

Also wanted to check what all the noise was about with 1090T's and this board flaking out on high voltages. And why did MSI decide on a 4+1 power setup for the 890FX, when every other high end board has atleast 6+2/8+2?


----------



## hitoriko

Im getting my Kingston DDR3 HyperX 1600Mhz Ram in a day or so - is it wrong that im excited







?


----------



## Crisao23

I run here a pair of hyperx, cheap ones: KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX

They're not the fastest kit available but it works pretty fine and for the price I paid, it's ok.

I refuse to pay 350 bucks on RAM like the corsair cas 6 dominators.

That sounds more like Intel stuff where you get a 400$ mobo with a crap realtek lan instead of a decent Intel onboard lan.

A good low latency kit with a reasonable price:

Patriot Viper II Sector 5 Series PVV34G1600LLKB

It runs fine with low latencies.

Good test:


----------



## hitoriko

i've read a few reviews and the hyperX's seem to o/c very well and not only that they were $30 cheaper than the dominators, and i've had DDR & DDR2 Dominators and i ahve yet to get a set taht i can over clock more than 100mhz, but i might have just gotten bad batches


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys having a issue, ive had to reinstall windows 9 64bit tonight as ive been having problems with overclocking in windows. the second i try to apply any sort of overclock no matter how small, computer locks up or i get a bad pool error on a blue screen. Any ideas?


----------



## Crisao23

The so called problems with the hyperx:

It refuses to run at cas/trcd 7 at 1600mhz, you can run it at 1333 at cas 7 but that doesn't change anything in the REAL world.

A couple fps maybe ?

One second on a x264 benchmark ?

Some MB/sec on a synthetic benchmark like everest?

Sure it's nice to run a faster kit but don't worry, you'll get some performance from it.

The overclocked cpu-nb gives it a nice boost.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys having a issue, ive had to reinstall windows 9 64bit tonight as ive been having problems with overclocking in windows. the second i try to apply any sort of overclock no matter how small, computer locks up or i get a bad pool error on a blue screen. Any ideas?

You're probably not stable, find out basic stable settings (maybe default settings why not?) and then start building it again to a stable level.

Post some of your settings so we can help you a little more.

BTW, Hitoriko, 24/7 settings for my Kingston RAM at default 1.65v voltage and 1600MHz:


----------



## theghostoftime1978

You're probably not stable, find out basic stable settings (maybe default settings why not?) and then start building it again to a stable level.

Post some of your settings so we can help you a little more.

i have used these current settings before without an issue, overclocked with cpu multi to 3700mhz stock volt and 2800nb 1.35 to 1.4 volt, [email protected] stock 1600mhz 7-7-7-24, 1.9v, never had any issues until the other day when i noticed amd overdrive 3.2.1 was released, i could not change a single setting, everytime i clicked the apply button it would think about updating for 2 seconds then just freeze the computer, i downgraded to 3.1 to see if that would fix it, but didnt, i reinstalled windows 7 and updated all my drivers, tryed going from 1.11 bios to 1,8 which alot of people say is the most stable. i'll post some pics soon


----------



## Crisao23

Which OCZ model is that ?

Raise your nb voltage to 1.2 (I'm really talking about the northbridge itself not cpu-nb)

I don't think that 1.11 bios is a good option. MSI doesn't even show it on global site since the last problems with it.

Bios 1.9 and 1.10 seems to be better options. 1.9 was better for me when talking about voltages.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Which OCZ model is that ?

Raise your nb voltage to 1.2 (I'm really talking about the northbridge itself not cpu-nb)

I don't think that 1.11 bios is a good option. MSI doesn't even show it on global site since the last problems with it.

Bios 1.9 and 1.10 seems to be better options. 1.9 was better for me when talking about voltages.

Attachment 153994

Attachment 153995

Attachment 153996

Attachment 153997

Attachment 153998

ok i think i may have a dud ram stick...seems like it can't tell what speed or settings it is, also one of the sticks show its only 256mb of ram and the other is 2048mb says cpuid-z. In windows it says it 4096mb and i did scan for errrors but didnt find any. but computer seems like its running ok if i dont try and do anything regarding overclocking or changing anything for cpu, ram or board... i have marked in black the areas i think are wierd on the photos ive added.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
Attachment 153994

Attachment 153995

Attachment 153996

Attachment 153997

Attachment 153998

ok i think i may have a dud ram stick...seems like it can't tell what speed or settings it is, also one of the sticks show its only 256mb of ram and the other is 2048mb says cpuid-z. In windows it says it 4096mb and i did scan for errrors but didnt find any. but computer seems like its running ok if i dont try and do anything regarding overclocking or changing anything for cpu, ram or board... i have marked in black the areas i think are wierd on the photos ive added.

Have you set W7 to "performance mode".????


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moorhen2* 
Have you set W7 to "performance mode".????

yes it usually is set to high performance.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Anyone having problems with bios 1.6 and NB not going beyond 2.4


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barong* 
sorry noob question,
for amd which one its better for amd platform , tight timing or bandwitch?

Try to aim for 1333mhz with 6-6-6-18 or 1600 7-7-7-21, anything tighter for the speed will probably be much more expensive. The performance between these two settings is just about equal.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
Anyone having problems with bios 1.6 and NB not going beyond 2.4

I actually couldn't get my NB to go past 2.6 before BIOS 1.7, but when I reverted to 1.4 a week ago (from 1.10B5), I could still go up to 3.0. I noticed that with my system, I had to gradually get it used to higher clocks and voltages before it became stable. I'm back to 1.10B2 and using my 3.9ghz cpu OC with 3.0ghz nb-cpu/ht link.


----------



## hitoriko

im on V1.9 and anymore on the NB over 2500Mhz bios crash and i have to reset and start again


----------



## jrock1019

Looks like my post got kind of buried back there and it was pretty much a solid block of text so here's my question and stats stated more clearly.

So I am currently looking to reach the stock timings and frequency that my memory is rated at. I've got Corsair GT Dominator rated at 1600 with 7 7 7 20 timing. I am not looking to overclock my CPU anymore than it needed to achieve those timings right now and haven't been successful in getting stable.

I'm currently running at 1600 with the 1:4 multiplier on, but auto timings are setting me at 9 11 11 29. I memtest'ed at 9 9 9 24 through 7 cycles and no errors came up but while playing a game I blue screened in the first 5 minutes.

I really don't have any direction on what to push to try and achieve stability and have just been trying settings that I've seen others do. I had my HT linkspeed multiplied x12 to get 2400mhz and cpu-nb at 1.25, with my dram voltage at 1.65 which it is rated at.

Should I be manually setting my RC time as well by the way?

My setup is the same that is in my signature, this is one of the final minor OC's I want to do before being happy with my machine! Please help







Thank you everyone on this board for all the help and education.

Also forgot to add I'm running BIOS 1.7


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
im on V1.9 and anymore on the NB over 2500Mhz bios crash and i have to reset and start again

What are your voltages for NB-CPU and NB voltage? I normally use 1.26v for NB-CPU and 1.25v for my NB voltage when my NB is set to 2600mhz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
Should I be manually setting my RC time as well by the way?

I would recommend that you do. Your tRC should be the combination of your last two listed latencies so in your case, it would be (7+20) resulting a tRC of 27. Also, check if your Bank Interleaving is set to Auto or Disabled and make sure it is set to Disabled. I'm not sure whether or not your RAM will run in 1T or 2T timing, so it's worth a try to test both out.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
What are your voltages for NB-CPU and NB voltage? I normally use 1.26v for NB-CPU and 1.25v for my NB voltage when my NB is set to 2600mhz.

i'll set them tonight and hopefully ill have my hyperX 4g ram and i can add that in and try for 4.0ghz

*Speaking of 4.0Ghz can some of you guys who have made it list your bios settings so i can see if theres a trend particularly if the cpu your using is a 955BE*


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I would recommend that you do. Your tRC should be the combination of your last two listed latencies so in your case, it would be (7+20) resulting a tRC of 27. Also, check if your Bank Interleaving is set to Auto or Disabled and make sure it is set to Disabled. I'm not sure whether or not your RAM will run in 1T or 2T timing, so it's worth a try to test both out.

Well I disabled bank interleaving and I already disabled spread spectrum and C1E before that. Tried testing with 7 7 7 20 27, with the settings listed previously and i crashed in prime95 in 5 minutes. What should my next step for pushing it to become stable be? Should I try 2600mhz for nb freq? Higher cpu nb voltage?

I've been setting at 1T because I've read that performance is better compared to 2T. My memory is suppose to be able to handle it.

Thanks for the help!

*Update:* So it seems that I'm ******ed, I checked back on my volts and had been changing CPU NB volts instead of CPU NB VDD volts. Big difference. I've got a prime test going right now with 20 minutes and no problems so far. Lets hope it can stick it out.

My temps are a little higher than I would like, CPU is hovering around 61 and my NB is about 64. I've read that resitting the NB heatsink can drop temps substantially, do you guys suggest this?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Guys If you are not folding for OCN already PLEASE get in on it so that we may beat EVGA again this year.

It's very easy to set up and you will find tons of help in the [email protected] section.

Official link

We are currently behind but their is hope as we are catching them and if we continue to keep up this progression we will beat them once again!


----------



## jrock1019

Well still no luck it seems, after having prime go for an hour I was going to stop it and when I tried to my computer crashed. I started it back up thinking it might have just been acting up and it crashed again while I was trying to open a game. Weird how it ran on prime95 for an hour. What's my next step in stabilizing my memory? What do I need to play with?


----------



## hitoriko

memory voltage set correcty? and whats your PCI link speed - theres nothing to gain from having that over 2100mhz


----------



## rzr92

CPU : 17x200 - 3400 Mhz (Default)
CPU-NB : AUTO (2600 Mhz)
DRAM RATIO : 1:4
DRAM TIMING : 8-8-8-24-32 @ 2T
HT Frequency : 13x200 = 2600 Mhz
CPU-NB VDDC Voltage : 1.2875v
DRAM Voltage : 1.65v

When I start the Everest stability test... It show me this message : "Warning: Hardware failure detected! Test stop..."/Stability test: Finished: -0.1 IPC.. ?
Someone can help me ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
My temps are a little higher than I would like, CPU is hovering around 61 and my NB is about 64. I've read that resitting the NB heatsink can drop temps substantially, do you guys suggest this?

I noticed I had a hard time getting my NB past 2600 before I replaced the pink gunk off the NB/SB. If and when you do, make sure you put a drop of whatever TIMM you'll be using, instead of spreading it out. When I spread mine out, my NB ended up idling at 80C, which is already the max temp the NB supports.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
Well still no luck it seems, after having prime go for an hour I was going to stop it and when I tried to my computer crashed. I started it back up thinking it might have just been acting up and it crashed again while I was trying to open a game. Weird how it ran on prime95 for an hour. What's my next step in stabilizing my memory? What do I need to play with?

I honestly never found Prime 95 stability for long periods of time. With the same settings, I can be stable for several hours or sometimes just for 10 minutes. If I can play games, multi-task, etc, I'm content with whatever settings I'm using. I've never encountered problems even without Prime95 stability, so I don't try to use Prime 95 as a stability tool. My suggestion to you is to try different stability programs such as LinX, OCCT, AOD (AMD Overdrive) and Everest. Prime 95 stresses your system to a point that you will never be able to reach, so it's not practical to base your system stability on Prime 95. Good luck!


----------



## Crisao23

A stable system will pass lynx, prime or whatever you run on it.

I use this box here to play games, work and everyday tasks. There's no way to trust a overclocked computer 24x7 if you cannot pass minutes of stress testing.

Did some crazy prime95 blend runs last week


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I honestly never found Prime 95 stability for long periods of time. With the same settings, I can be stable for several hours or sometimes just for 10 minutes. If I can play games, multi-task, etc, I'm content with whatever settings I'm using. I've never encountered problems even without Prime95 stability, so I don't try to use Prime 95 as a stability tool. My suggestion to you is to try different stability programs such as LinX, OCCT, AOD (AMD Overdrive) and Everest. Prime 95 stresses your system to a point that you will never be able to reach, so it's not practical to base your system stability on Prime 95. Good luck!

Thanks for all the help! I feel like the only reason my system did crash was because my temps were a little high and I exited out of Prime the wrong way. I do agree with you on prime though, it pushes my CPU 10 degrees hotter than what any game really will with maxed out settings. I put the settings back to 7 7 7 20 27 and played on it all morning with no problems. I'm going to do a memtest overnight to make sure it is all good but everything seems to be working!

And regarding NB resitting, even in prime it never got over 65 so I don't think I have to bother with it unless I was going to OC my CPU, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## jrock1019

New question, I google searched for something but couldn't find much. During prime95 testing do you guys turn off anything on your computer? Internet? Security? Also do you set it up so your computer doesn't idle? I had prime running while I was out and after a few minutes with my system the screen idles and I believe windows 7 turns off the internet or something.

Anyways, when I refreshed from idle prime was still running and my CPU temps were only 46C, now that its not idling the temps are climbing back to about 60. Was wondering what you guys do, if anything and if I should force my computer to stay on for a true test?


----------



## Crisao23

set power management to high performance


----------



## TJ241

Hey everybody,

My friend suggested I visit these boards to fix this problem I'm having with Hypertransport Sync Flood Errors. I've done a little research, and what I'm thinking is that it's due to the fact all my voltages except for DRAM are set to auto. I've tried different settings that i've found, but none seem to work. The most stable I've managed to get the system is a 4 hour run in WoW, the least stable being refusal to boot. I've run memtest, p95, AMD OverDrive stability test, and computer passes everything fine, no lock ups or BSOD's. I'm always crashing in games, autodesk products and benchmarks though.

Here's my system:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition 3.2ghz
Motherboard: MSI 790FX/GD70
Memory: G.Skill 4x2gb DDR3-1333 PC3 10666 @ 7-7-7-21 1.5v
GPU: 2x Asus EAH5770 CUcore 1gb GDDR5 CrossFire
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750w
HDD: Seagate 1.5tb HDD
Case: Antec-900
OS: Win 7 Ultimate x64

Anyone know if there are any compatibility problems with any of these products (I couldnt find any while I was deciding what to purchase) or, better yet, anyone know what settings my bios should be at with these parts? lol I'm so new when it comes to this stuff I don't really know much yet. I eventually want to overclock to give me better performance in 3D dev. programs (I know, I should have bought a workstation card, but they're SOOOOOOO expensive). Thanks for any help you guys can provide!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
A stable system will pass lynx, prime or whatever you run on it.

I use this box here to play games, work and everyday tasks. There's no way to trust a overclocked computer 24x7 if you cannot pass minutes of stress testing.

I thought that way before too, but I found out that there are settings that allow you to have a stable usage without any crashes or problems, yet also fail to pass Prime95.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
New question, I google searched for something but couldn't find much. During prime95 testing do you guys turn off anything on your computer? Internet? Security? Also do you set it up so your computer doesn't idle? I had prime running while I was out and after a few minutes with my system the screen idles and I believe windows 7 turns off the internet or something.

Anyways, when I refreshed from idle prime was still running and my CPU temps were only 46C, now that its not idling the temps are climbing back to about 60. Was wondering what you guys do, if anything and if I should force my computer to stay on for a true test?

Is your CnQ setting disabled and Power options as High performance? Usually during Prime95, all your cores go on 100% usage, so there shouldn't be a chance for CnQ to activate. You can go to the power options and change when your monitor/hard drive/system go into sleep mode/hibernation. I'm guessing your system went into sleep mode very quickly.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJ241* 
Hey everybody,

My friend suggested I visit these boards to fix this problem I'm having with Hypertransport Sync Flood Errors. I've done a little research, and what I'm thinking is that it's due to the fact all my voltages except for DRAM are set to auto. I've tried different settings that i've found, but none seem to work. The most stable I've managed to get the system is a 4 hour run in WoW, the least stable being refusal to boot. I've run memtest, p95, AMD OverDrive stability test, and computer passes everything fine, no lock ups or BSOD's. I'm always crashing in games, autodesk products and benchmarks though.

Here's my system:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition 3.2ghz
Motherboard: MSI 790FX/GD70
Memory: G.Skill 4x2gb DDR3-1333 PC3 10666 @ 7-7-7-21 1.5v
GPU: 2x Asus EAH5770 CUcore 1gb GDDR5 CrossFire
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750w
HDD: Seagate 1.5tb HDD
Case: Antec-900
OS: Win 7 Ultimate x64

Anyone know if there are any compatibility problems with any of these products (I couldnt find any while I was deciding what to purchase) or, better yet, anyone know what settings my bios should be at with these parts? lol I'm so new when it comes to this stuff I don't really know much yet. I eventually want to overclock to give me better performance in 3D dev. programs (I know, I should have bought a workstation card, but they're SOOOOOOO expensive). Thanks for any help you guys can provide!

Do you run all your settings on stock settings or do you prefer slightly OCed settings? If you prefer stock, I can give you lower voltages for stock speeds. Otherwise, a slightly OCed rig will use the CPU's stock voltage with a speed of 3.6ghz. Last question: Do you have a C2 or C3 revision of the 955? You can use CPU-Z to check. Google it if you don't have it yet, it will take a major role in OCing help.


----------



## TJ241

I have a C3 955. I eventually want to OC the thing, but right now I just need a stable system lol. I figure I can go through the OC'ing thing with a buddy of mine once the system has stopped with it's constant Hypertransport sync flood errors =D.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJ241* 
I have a C3 955. I eventually want to OC the thing, but right now I just need a stable system lol. I figure I can go through the OC'ing thing with a buddy of mine once the system has stopped with it's constant Hypertransport sync flood errors =D.

Alrighty, so for a stock everything I use these settings:

Cell Menu:

AMD CnQ: Disabled (this can be enabled, but you will need to set your power options in Windows to Power-Saving, in order to activate CnQ)
CPU FSB: 200
CPU Ratio: 16x
CPU Freq: 3200mhz
CPU-NB Ratio/Freq: 10x/2000mhz (if you have your RAM OCed to 1600, I recommend a minimum of 12x/2400mhz)
Unlock CPU Core/ACC/Auto OC Tech/Multistep OC/OC Dial Func: All Disabled
CPU Core Control: Auto (Unless you wanna turn off cores)
HT Link Speed: 2000mhz (10x Ratio)
PCI-E Freq: Leave at 100mhz

CPU VDD: 1.2375v
CPU-NB VDD: Auto or you can go a click or two higher
CPU Voltage: 1.257v
CPU-NB Voltage: Auto or you can go a click or two higher as well
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto or up to 2.55v
CPU DDR-PHY Voltage: Auto or increase a few clicks if you think your RAM needs more juice
DRAM: Voltage: Run rated voltage
DDR Vref Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Anywhere from 1.15-1.2v
NB PCI-E Voltage: 1.25V-1.3V (this is required for Crossfired GPUs, single cards can be set 1.15-1.2V)
NB-PCI-E I/O Voltage: 1.82v
HT Link Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
Spread Sprectrum: Disabled

I'm not sure which model of RAM you might have, but if this is your RAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231276

I would suggest you go to Advance DRAM settings change the DRAM Timing Mode to [Both] and make your timings:

CAS Latency (CL): 7*
tRCD: 7*
tRP:7*
tRAS: 21*
tRC:28*

*Make sure you do all 5 for the second set of timings as well

RAM Timing: 1T (this is towards the bottom of the page)
Bank Interleaving: Disabled

These settings are for absolutely stock everything, aside from RAM. You should find more stable usage from these settings and see no more of those Transport Flood Sync errors. Hope everything goes well and if you need more help just come back.


----------



## rzr92

Hi, I would like to overclock my new system...

I have a AMD Phenom II X4 965 C3 on MSI 790FX-GD70 and I would like to set my RAM at 1600 Mhz (Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz (2x2GB) CL8)

All stock cooling...


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzr92*


Hi, I would like to overclock my new system...

I have a AMD Phenom II X4 965 C3 on MSI 790FX-GD70 and I would like to set my RAM at 1600 Mhz (Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz (2x2GB) CL8)

All stock cooling...










Almost have the same system.Get yourself an aftermarket cooler before you really OC the phenom. Once you do that 20x200 vcore @ 1.41-1.47. Put the NB at 2600 or 2800 @ 1.3x volts, boom done.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey people i need help overclocking i have had the phenom 965 for a while now and can not get it stable at 4ghz no matter even if i give it 1.52 volts same prob with NB its almost imposable to get it at 2600mhz even if i put the NB and cpu-nb at 1.45 volts Max temp nb gets is 65c so i dont think temps are the prob also i have bios 1.9 motherboard is msi 790fx-gd70 any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rzr92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Almost have the same system.Get yourself an aftermarket cooler before you really OC the phenom. Once you do that 20x200 vcore @ 1.41-1.47. Put the NB at 2600 or 2800 @ 1.3x volts, boom done.


Yeah, but I wanna set my RAM at 1600MHZ... I tryed to set my timing to 8-8-8-24 2T @ 1.65v, but when I start the Prime95 test it show me an error....

Model of my RAM : CMD4GX3M2B1600C8
BIOS Version : 1.B0 (the latest)

And I have a big big question : When we say "Set your vcore at 1.4375" for exemple, I set the CPU VDD Voltage or CPU Voltage ? / "Set your CPU-NB Voltage at 1.30x", I will set my CPU-NB VDD Voltage ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzr92*


Yeah, but I wanna set my RAM at 1600MHZ... I tryed to set my timing to 8-8-8-24 2T @ 1.65v, but when I start the Prime95 test it show me an error....

Model of my RAM : CMD4GX3M2B1600C8
BIOS Version : 1.B0 (the latest)

And I have a big big question : When we say "Set your vcore at 1.4375" for exemple, I set the CPU VCC Voltage or CPU Voltage ? / "Set your CPU-NB Voltage at 1.30x", I will set my CPU-NB VCC Voltage ?


dont use the VCC voltages as they are actually VID (much less refined)


----------



## rzr92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


dont use the VCC voltages as they are actually VID (much less refined)


??? You don't answer.. I can only change the CPU VDD Voltage/CPU-NB VDD Voltage and CPU/CPU-NB Voltage.. And my question was "Whitch setting I change when someone say to me change your vcore to 1.435 and your cpu-nb to 1.30x"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rzr92*


??? You don't answer.. I can only change the CPU VDD Voltage/CPU-NB VDD Voltage and CPU/CPU-NB Voltage.. And my question was "Whitch setting I change when someone say to me change your vcore to 1.435 and your cpu-nb to 1.30x"










whay can you only change the VDD voltages?

for vcore you change CPU-Voltage and for CPU-NB you change the CPU-NB-Voltage.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Guys my post is up there can you help any.


----------



## rzr92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


whay can you only change the VDD voltages?

for vcore you change CPU-Voltage and for CPU-NB you change the CPU-NB-Voltage.


I knew that.. but when I will use VDD Voltage ?


----------



## jrock1019

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
Hi, I would like to overclock my new system...

I have a AMD Phenom II X4 965 C3 on MSI 790FX-GD70 and I would like to set my RAM at 1600 Mhz (Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz (2x2GB) CL8)

All stock cooling...









It seems like what you just want to over clock your memory here, I don't know about previous advice but I have a similar memory, just with lower timings and here's what I changed from auto to achieve that.

HT Link speed: x12
fsb/dram ratio: 4:1
cpu-nb vdd voltage: 1.25
dram voltage: 1.65
DRAM Timing mode: depending on what side your memory is on but mine is DCT0 which is the farther one from the CPU
CL: 8
tRCD: 8
tRP: 8
tRAS:24
tRC: 32
set T2
Disable ddr3 memory profile
Disable bank interleaving
I also have spread spectrum disabled

Try that out and see what happens, watch your temps tho cause using stock with the 965 isn't a good thing.


----------



## rzr92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrock1019* 
It seems like what you just want to over clock your memory here, I don't know about previous advice but I have a similar memory, just with lower timings and here's what I changed from auto to achieve that.

HT Link speed: x12
fsb/dram ratio: 4:1
cpu-nb vdd voltage: 1.25
dram voltage: 1.65
DRAM Timing mode: depending on what side your memory is on but mine is DCT0 which is the farther one from the CPU
CL: 8
tRCD: 8
tRP: 8
tRAS:24
tRC: 32
set T2
Disable ddr3 memory profile
Disable bank interleaving
I also have spread spectrum disabled

Try that out and see what happens, watch your temps tho cause using stock with the 965 isn't a good thing.

Yeah, I flashed my BIOS to 1.A0 (1.10) and I apply these configurations and look this !


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
Yeah, I flashed my BIOS to 1.A0 (1.10) and I apply these configurations and look this !










It just means that your stability test failed. It's like when a core/worker stops working in Prime95 because of a miscalculation. You can either increase voltages or use ACC to make that core run -2% or more.


----------



## mav2000

SO after trying to figure out the CnQ issue for quite a while now, I have figured that its due to the 1.AA bios, which works fine for me otherwise. 1B1 does not have a CnQ issue, but I am finding it extremely difficult to keep my previous OC's. It seems to need a lot more volts to keep going....any ideas?

BTW CnQ does not work for me and thats the issue.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Hey people i need help overclocking i have had the phenom 965 for a while now and can not get it stable at 4ghz no matter even if i give it 1.52 volts same prob with NB its almost imposable to get it at 2600mhz even if i put the NB and cpu-nb at 1.45 volts Max temp nb gets is 65c so i dont think temps are the prob also i have bios 1.9 motherboard is msi 790fx-gd70 any help would be greatly appreciated.

What are your settings exactly? I use the multi to OC.


----------



## mav2000

Using Multi only....another funny thing I cant change multi in windows thru Aod or k10stat or anything....crap man...am not able to get through this problem.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

I do to i dont use notheing but the multi to overclock funny thing i ust to be able to get at 4ghz. everything on auto but the cpu-nb and cpu voltage and i have my memory set to the right specs. im stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.4volts and nb at 240[email protected] 1.4 volts but anything higher is a joke. I have the phenom II X6 1090t but i waiting for stable bios update it was unstable for me. Even with the new ver 1.10


----------



## SwishaMane

HEY GUYS!

I finally got a response from MSI detailing the differences between versions of the Gd-70 between v1.0 and v1.1... Heres the quote from the FULL response I finally got ALMOST 2 months later.

Quote:

Board level component change, otherwise exactly the same.

Robert Stern

Business Development Manager/

Platform Solutions
Thanks Robert for that detailed description on the version differences, that really aided us in understanding this motherboard more. +rep n00b


----------



## rzr92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
It just means that your stability test failed. It's like when a core/worker stops working in Prime95 because of a miscalculation. You can either increase voltages or use ACC to make that core run -2% or more.

It's doesn't work, I tryed your 2 solution, but it show me the same FATAL ERROR ! I don't understand..
When my RAM is at 1333 (default by motherboard), I past the test without error..
The error its my RAM ?


----------



## TJ241

Quote:

Alrighty, so for a stock everything I use these settings:

Cell Menu:

AMD CnQ: Disabled (this can be enabled, but you will need to set your power options in Windows to Power-Saving, in order to activate CnQ)
CPU FSB: 200
CPU Ratio: 16x
CPU Freq: 3200mhz
CPU-NB Ratio/Freq: 10x/2000mhz (if you have your RAM OCed to 1600, I recommend a minimum of 12x/2400mhz)
Unlock CPU Core/ACC/Auto OC Tech/Multistep OC/OC Dial Func: All Disabled
CPU Core Control: Auto (Unless you wanna turn off cores)
HT Link Speed: 2000mhz (10x Ratio)
PCI-E Freq: Leave at 100mhz

CPU VDD: 1.2375v
CPU-NB VDD: Auto or you can go a click or two higher
CPU Voltage: 1.257v
CPU-NB Voltage: Auto or you can go a click or two higher as well
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto or up to 2.55v
CPU DDR-PHY Voltage: Auto or increase a few clicks if you think your RAM needs more juice
DRAM: Voltage: Run rated voltage
DDR Vref Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Anywhere from 1.15-1.2v
NB PCI-E Voltage: 1.25V-1.3V (this is required for Crossfired GPUs, single cards can be set 1.15-1.2V)
NB-PCI-E I/O Voltage: 1.82v
HT Link Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
Spread Sprectrum: Disabled

I'm not sure which model of RAM you might have, but if this is your RAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231276

I would suggest you go to Advance DRAM settings change the DRAM Timing Mode to [Both] and make your timings:

CAS Latency (CL): 7*
tRCD: 7*
tRP:7*
tRAS: 21*
tRC:28*

*Make sure you do all 5 for the second set of timings as well

RAM Timing: 1T (this is towards the bottom of the page)
Bank Interleaving: Disabled

These settings are for absolutely stock everything, aside from RAM. You should find more stable usage from these settings and see no more of those Transport Flood Sync errors. Hope everything goes well and if you need more help just come back.
Thanks for the help! We used the settings you provided (with my OC'er buddy modifying a couple numbers by 1 or 2 steps, but not too far from what you gave) and system seems stable, at least with 2 sticks of ram. For some reason though, the computer acts like its running slower than what its saying its speeds are. WoW runs like it's being weighed down with sandbags, Crysis has some MAJOR VSync issues (which didnt exist prior). I have all 4 sticks of 2gb 1333 ram in right now, though we removed one of the gpu's (there was a busted voltage cap on the thing... AND IT STILL WORKED!, though we're not gonna try it again, just trying to get a replacement) Any ideas why comp seems so much slower than it did when it wasn't stable but still running at stock speeds?

Also, I realized that the RAM i'm using is double sided ram, and from what I've read, this is generally a no-no with AMD chips. I need at least 8gb of ram to work in Autodesk Mudbox (renders in real-time to RAM), and was wondering if I should stick with my 4x2gb G.SKILL or switch to some 2x4gb single sided? The board can handle up to 16gb of ram, which I eventually want to upgrade to, so keeping that in mind, is it possible to find any 4gb sticks that will work? I am still unsure of how to tell if its single or double sided and have yet to find anything on newegg. I'm sorry for sounding so nub-like, but I'm learning as I'm going









Edit: Also, as far as I can tell the HTSF errors have disappeared, though due to the drastically reduced performance it is difficult to tell whether the problem has been fixed or just hasnt showed up again yet.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJ241* 
Thanks for the help! We used the settings you provided (with my OC'er buddy modifying a couple numbers by 1 or 2 steps, but not too far from what you gave) and system seems stable, at least with 2 sticks of ram. For some reason though, the computer acts like its running slower than what its saying its speeds are. WoW runs like it's being weighed down with sandbags, Crysis has some MAJOR VSync issues (which didnt exist prior). I have all 4 sticks of 2gb 1333 ram in right now, though we removed one of the gpu's (there was a busted voltage cap on the thing... AND IT STILL WORKED!, though we're not gonna try it again, just trying to get a replacement) Any ideas why comp seems so much slower than it did when it wasn't stable but still running at stock speeds?

Also, I realized that the RAM i'm using is double sided ram, and from what I've read, this is generally a no-no with AMD chips. I need at least 8gb of ram to work in Autodesk Mudbox (renders in real-time to RAM), and was wondering if I should stick with my 4x2gb G.SKILL or switch to some 2x4gb single sided? The board can handle up to 16gb of ram, which I eventually want to upgrade to, so keeping that in mind, is it possible to find any 4gb sticks that will work? I am still unsure of how to tell if its single or double sided and have yet to find anything on newegg. I'm sorry for sounding so nub-like, but I'm learning as I'm going









Edit: Also, as far as I can tell the HTSF errors have disappeared, though due to the drastically reduced performance it is difficult to tell whether the problem has been fixed or just hasnt showed up again yet.

I've never seen a slow down for me, even for stock settings. Do you have CnQ enabled? You can also try going into the Advanced BIOS menu and into CPU Feature and turning off C1E support, which is a power-saving option. Also check if your Windows power options are set to High performance instead of power-saving or balanced.

As for the RAM, I'm not too sure on it. I only have 2x2GB and I don't do any rendering/editing work. I can tell you the 4GB sticks might not be worth the price yet. You can get 2 sets of 2x2GB sets for the price of even just 1 4GB stick, though if you have the money and you want to upgrade to 16GB in the future, it's really up to you. The best compatibility would be to buy the whole 16GB together, but I'm sure it can be mixed and matched without too much complications.

Don't worry, I'm a nub too. I've only started learning how to overclock since Nov or Dec of 2009. I'm very happy I haven't broken any parts yet and have learned much since then. These forums are awesome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
It's doesn't work, I tryed your 2 solution, but it show me the same FATAL ERROR ! I don't understand..
When my RAM is at 1333 (default by motherboard), I past the test without error..
The error its my RAM ?

I'm actually not sure which component it could be, if any at all. All my components are working and stable, though with the wrong BIOS settings I would get the same error message in Everest.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

What is the best bios for overclocking with the 790fx-gd70..?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


What is the best bios for overclocking with the 790fx-gd70..?


1.7 works the best for me. it allows lower volts which means lower temps. it may not hold true for yours though. i've had stability problems with a few of the beta's. i've been useing 1.7 for a couple months now without issue. if your not having any stability problems then you probably dont need to mess with it. its super easy to flash bios if you do though.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Does any one enable the ddr3 profiles option in the bios under the memory timings page at the bottom for this board? and if so what does it actually do for the ram and board???


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
Does any one enable the ddr3 profiles option in the bios under the memory timings page at the bottom for this board? and if so what does it actually do for the ram and board???

Memory profile in the bios is only used if your ram is B.E.M.P compatible,if it is,AOD can automaticaly set the timings when you run it.Hope this helps.


----------



## mav2000

Anyone using the 1B1 bios and has got a stable OC..??

AM trying to get it to work, but am failing even with much higher voltages..the funny thing is it will do memtest in dos to check the ram and the NB oc, but it fails prime, AFTER shutting it off...so i am worried that basically my CPU will not do 800 mhz at 1.0V anymore...am I right?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Memory profile in the bios is only used if your ram is B.E.M.P compatible,if it is,AOD can automaticaly set the timings when you run it.Hope this helps.










yes thanks moorhen...and no i dont have bemp ram







oh well...if i have defective ram then hopefully i can get it exchanged for bemp ram. I have been talking to RyderOCZ on the OCZ forums and trying to find out what the hell my ram is doing!!! total mystery. BTW you had a 955 chip? what was the basic settings you had to get it stable on prime95? i can't get my stable at stock speeds, looses a core or 2 after about 5 mins.


----------



## mav2000

Are you trying to run that memory at 1600?...if you are please give up as it wont and I spent a year trying various bios's and all that to get it running. the only way it will run 1600 is to keep cpu nb at stock and turn up the volts to 1.35v on cpu nb...then it will pass prime and any other test.

I hope ures is the LV set.


----------



## lemco

Hey guys can I get some advices, wich memory is good with my GD70?
I had some memory with problems and I wanna buy 1 that is 100% stable @ stock and when i oc some.

1600hz is the best I think cuz I can let it run on stock then.(Tell me if im wrong)

Pls somone reply with same mb model 1.0, cpu 955 and has nice expience with oc.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemco*


Hey guys can I get some advices, wich memory is good with my GD70?
I had some memory with problems and I wanna buy 1 that is 100% stable @ stock and when i oc some.

1600hz is the best I think cuz I can let it run on stock then.(Tell me if im wrong)

Pls somone reply with same mb model 1.0, cpu 955 and has nice expience with oc.


I've really enjoyed my Mushkin RAM. Unfortunately my model is discontinued, but it can run the stock speed of 1600 7-7-7-20-27-1T, no problem. I've run it up to 1696mhz with the same timings and still works like a champ. Here are similar models, but they have different timings and price tags:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226076

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226122

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226123

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226120

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226103

Take the one the best fits your budget and your aesthetic needs. Just a fair bit of warning, the third link, the Ridgebacks, are similar to the Corsair Dominators and might block your heatsink's fan or at least push it up.


----------



## Aqualoon

Trying to OC my 1055T, the problem I'm facing is that if I go above 260 FSB at all, I will get a Hyper Transport Flood Sync Error. I have then tried to put my HT link at x5, x6, x7, x8, x9 since if I leave it at auto it will be x10 with no luck.

Any thoughts on what's going on and how to get passed it? I know this chip can do more then 3.64GHz @ 1.39v

Found this old post about this error and going to repost it and respond to each point as I'm trying to figure this out...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice Guide MDUCLOW!!!!

Nice overclock Ricky! Looks good!

AND FINALLY!!!!!!!

Found out exactly WHAT causes the Hypertransport Sync Flood Error!!!!

It's the CPU itself. Which I guess makes complete Sense being that the HT is ON the Darn thing!

Anyway, Scenarios that Can produce the HT Sync Flood Error.

1. To high of an OC without the ample amount of CPU volts.
2. Plain, not enough CPU Volts at any speed.
3. Possible Bad power supply.
4. Motherboard with very high amount of VDroop which ultimately leads back to "Not Enough CPU Volts". This will reveal itself with a load on the CPU. Maybe not during typical use. Could just be that the motherboard has CPU power providing issues as well (Good power from PSU but motherboard wastes the power before reaching the CPU).

Hope that this helps someone out!


1. 260 FSB @ 1.39v = Completely stable, 261 FSB @ 1.5v = HT Sync Flood Error upon stability testing
2. This mean I'm stuck at 3.6GHz?
3. Could be possible, haven't ran into any other issues even when I was using a 4870x2 + GTS 250 OC cards
4. How can I determine if this is the case?


----------



## CryWin

Try taking out 4GB of ram then overclocking.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
Try taking out 4GB of ram then overclocking.

And then what when/if I get a stable OC above 260FSB? Hope I can toss my other 4GB back into my system and everything will be stable?


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


And then what when/if I get a stable OC above 260FSB? Hope I can toss my other 4GB back into my system and everything will be stable?


I'm not sure.. you should be able to get higher than 260fsb.. have you tried lowering the Multi to see if it can run higher at all?

Also, you could try bumping it up to 275fsb or something; to see if there is a fsb hole.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah, it's stuck at that 260 FSB marker. I can go higher, load into windows just fine but can't pass any type of stability testing.


----------



## Seanicy

Does anyone in here run a Nvidia GPU for primary display and a Nvidia GPU for PhysX on this board? I am getting such a headache trying to figure out what is going on...I have a GTX480 and 9800GTX+ for PhysX and every time I install the 9800 I get worse FPS in my games and when I uninstall the 9800 everything goes back to normal...If it matters I have the 480 in slot1 and the 9800 in slot3...Is this the correct way to do this or should I install the 9800 in slot2? Also is there a right and wrong way to go about installing the 9800 driver wise?

I have tried:
Installing the 480 in slot1, installed recent drivers restarted, loaded Windows then shut down.
Installed the 9800 in slot3, Windows picked the driver for it then I manually restarted. Since Windows installs its own driver could this be causing an issue? After the 9800 gets installed by Windows I have to setup my main GPU again through the NCP.

Should I try to install the 9800 as the main GPU first in slot3 with my monitor connected to it so I can install the most recent driver for it instead of allowing Windows update to do it automatically?

Just to give you an idea in Metro 2033 ,which is a PhysX game, I get around 70-100FPS with my 480 in DX11 with all settings on low.

Now when I install my 9800 for PhysX I get around 20-40FPS depends on the part of the game with same exact settings and my GPU2 is only being used about 20%...

I know something is wrong but can't figure it out. So if anyone has this kind of setup please tell me how you did it. I know this is a crossFire board and maybe it's causing issues with the GPU's being in the 2X16 slots...

Thanks


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah, it's stuck at that 260 FSB marker. I can go higher, load into windows just fine but can't pass any type of stability testing.

You probable don't... but do you have the Green Power crap enabled in the bios?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


You probable don't... but do you have the Green Power crap enabled in the bios?


Nope, all that type of stuff is turned off


----------



## Nightcrawla

Hey guys im still new to overclocking and I get easily confused lol... Anyways I overclocked my proc to 3.8 @ 1.4v on the 1.6 bios and really didnt change anything else. I wanna achieve 4.0GHz, but just by changing the multi to reach 4GHz... it becomes unstable, so what I'm asking is whats the next thing I should change whether it be fsb or what not and what should i set it to so i can turn my multi up to get 4GHz stable and what voltage do you think i should set it at?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Nope, all that type of stuff is turned off










 Well what is your Freq at For your ram when you are @260 and what does it become at 261? What is your ram rated for (Freq, timings and volts) and what is it set to?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Hey guys im still new to overclocking and I get easily confused lol... Anyways I overclocked my proc to 3.8 @ 1.4v on the 1.6 bios and really didnt change anything else. I wanna achieve 4.0GHz, but just by changing the multi to reach 4GHz... it becomes unstable, so what I'm asking is whats the next thing I should change whether it be fsb or what not and what should i set it to so i can turn my multi up to get 4GHz stable and what voltage do you think i should set it at?


 You should need be adjusting your CPU Voltage. Don't touch the CPU VDD Voltage. You may very well need to bump the CPU Voltage to 1.45v-1.475v. I can run completely 24/7stable @ 3.8 (200x19) with CPU Voltage set to auto and it registers in CPU-Z as 1.386v during full load, 1.392v @ idle. BUT, When I set the CPU Multi to 20 for 4.0ghz I have to set my CPU Voltage in Bios to 1.48v. In Windows it will register @ 1.472v at idle and at full load it bounces back and forth every few seconds between 1.456v and 1.464v. So that may be your issue.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You should need be adjusting your CPU Voltage. Don't touch the CPU VDD Voltage. You may very well need to bump the CPU Voltage to 1.45v-1.475v. I can run completely 24/7stable @ 3.8 (200x19) with CPU Voltage set to auto and it registers in CPU-Z as 1.386v during full load, 1.392v @ idle. BUT, When I set the CPU Multi to 20 for 4.0ghz I have to set my CPU Voltage in Bios to 1.48v. In Windows it will register @ 1.472v at idle and at full load it bounces back and forth every few seconds between 1.456v and 1.464v. So that may be your issue.

Thx mast for the reply. I did what you said, put the CPU Voltage to 1.47 in bios, Anything lower would be unstable... now at full load at 4GHz its reads 1.448v and is an hour into the test already staying stable. When I had lower voltages it crashed within 5 mins of the tests. I normally had my cpu at 3.8GHz (200x19) at 1.4v just like you for my 24/7 use. Can I leave this new setting for 24/7 use, or should I drop it down to 3.8GHz again?


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Trying to OC my 1055T, the problem I'm facing is that if I go above 260 FSB at all, I will get a Hyper Transport Flood Sync Error. I have then tried to put my HT link at x5, x6, x7, x8, x9 since if I leave it at auto it will be x10 with no luck.

Any thoughts on what's going on and how to get passed it? I know this chip can do more then 3.64GHz @ 1.39v

Found this old post about this error and going to repost it and respond to each point as I'm trying to figure this out...

1. 260 FSB @ 1.39v = Completely stable, 261 FSB @ 1.5v = HT Sync Flood Error upon stability testing
2. This mean I'm stuck at 3.6GHz?
3. Could be possible, haven't ran into any other issues even when I was using a 4870x2 + GTS 250 OC cards
4. How can I determine if this is the case?


What bios are you running? I have 1055T and the same board and i could get it up to 350+ HTT no problem


----------



## Aqualoon

1.B, can't disable the AMD Turbo thing in 1.A


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:

1. 260 FSB @ 1.39v = Completely stable, 261 FSB @ 1.5v = HT Sync Flood Error upon stability testing
i'm running 1.b0 too. 1.39v is good if not plenty for 260fsb, did you check ht link or cpu-nb speed? HT sync flood error usually associates with either cpu, cpu-nb or cpu-ht having less voltage for a certain clock speed.

you might want to try upping the nb voltage to something like 1.25~1.3v

or you could also do this, set everything back to auto and then let "auto overclock (max fsb)" run on your next boot up and see if you can get past 260


----------



## hitoriko

out of interest i have a spare gts250 i can use that as my physx card on this board correct?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Well what is your Freq at For your ram when you are @260 and what does it become at 261? What is your ram rated for (Freq, timings and volts) and what is it set to?


At 260 and 261 nothing changes RAM wise, stays at a 3:8 ratio. So at 260 it's running at 693.4MHz 7-7-7-16 @ 1.5v

Rated for 800MHz 8-8-8-24 @1.65

I went up a bit higher with the ram so that if I needed to, I could do some higher FSB OC's without running into too many RAM/ratio barriers.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
Thx mast for the reply. I did what you said, put the CPU Voltage to 1.47 in bios, Anything lower would be unstable... now at full load at 4GHz its reads 1.448v and is an hour into the test already staying stable. When I had lower voltages it crashed within 5 mins of the tests. I normally had my cpu at 3.8GHz (200x19) at 1.4v just like you for my 24/7 use. Can I leave this new setting for 24/7 use, or should I drop it down to 3.8GHz again?

Yes, as long as it's stable you will be fine. just watch your heat production. If it can run a 24 hour run, lower the CPU Voltage a notch and retest. This can be repeated as many times as possible until unstable to reduce heat. onc e you become unstable, raise the volts back to last stable setting...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
At 260 and 261 nothing changes RAM wise, stays at a 3:8 ratio. So at 260 it's running at 693.4MHz 7-7-7-16 @ 1.5v

Rated for 800MHz 8-8-8-24 @1.65

I went up a bit higher with the ram so that if I needed to, I could do some higher FSB OC's without running into too many RAM/ratio barriers.

What Ram do you have? That may actually be your problem. Even if the ram is Rated at Cas8 @ 1.65v, sometimes lower the timings down will actually nned More voltage than the rated 1.65v Even IF you are running at lower rate freq.


----------



## drBlahMan

I've been reading reviews about this mobo and I was told that I would be happy with this mobo when paired with the 1055t/1090t. Is the bios fully matured at this point? I've read certain issues about slow SATA performance and some OC'ing issues in a couple of articles. Has this been corrected? How is the Crossfire performance? If my final decision is to buy this mobo ($140 after rebate), what is the recommended memory to use with this mobo? Overall, what is your honest opinion about this mobo?

I know this probably should of been a new thread but I believe I will get the facts if I had asked these questions in this thread. I've been with Intel for a long time and I've always wanted to try out AMD/ATI. Since AMD has released their six-core cpu, I think it might be the right time


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drBlahMan* 
I've been reading reviews about this mobo and I was told that I would be happy with this mobo when paired with the 1055t/1090t. Is the bios fully matured at this point? I've read certain issues about slow SATA performance and some OC'ing issues in a couple of articles. Has this been corrected? How is the Crossfire performance? If my final decision is to buy this mobo ($140 after rebate), what is the recommended memory to use with this mobo? Can somebody give me they're honest opinion about this mobo?

I know this probably should of been a new thread but I believe I will get the facts if I had asked these questions in this thread. I've been with Intel for a long time and I've always wanted to try out AMD/ATI. Since AMD has released their six-core cpu, I think it might be the right time









best 790fx board out there imo. crossfire works great in 16x/16x and 16x/8x and 16x/8x/8x but thats mainly due to ati drivers. the only issues i have with the mobo is the crappy tim the factory applies to the nb/sb heatsinks (first mod that should be done is replacing with good tim) and msi claims ram can be oc'd to 2133 which is unreachable due to imc. easy to oc, easy bios flash, oc dial is kinda cool to look at(i dont use it).


----------



## Crisao23

The motherboard is great, nice layout. It just need a new bios for better thuban support.

Northbridge temperatures can be fixed using better thermal interface material and with plastic washers between the screws and mobo. The latest boards got these in place.


----------



## godsfshrmn

I posted this far back but no one had responded.
Hey everyone, I am having two issues here.
Is anyone having trouble with sleep? I am able to go into S1 fine, but I would prefer S3 because it uses less power. I tell it to go into sleep and everything seems to power down, but immediately after it wakes back up. Wake up event is set to BIOS and no USB wakeup is enabled. I was on 1.7 and went to 1.9 with the same problems.
PCI devices: 9800GT, X-Fi XtremeMusic card
I was on 1.4 before and it worked fine.

Also about 50% of the time I believe I am having an IRQ assignment problem. Windows 7 will start to load, BSOD for 0.5sec then reboot and will continue this cycle until I boot with my X-Fi removed. After that boots fine I can shut down, put the card back in, and it will boot normally. It also does it if the X-Fi card is not there. I stick it back in and it boots just fine. I'm clueless here. I've tried several different BIOS versions.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godsfshrmn* 
I posted this far back but no one had responded.
Hey everyone, I am having two issues here.
Is anyone having trouble with sleep? I am able to go into S1 fine, but I would prefer S3 because it uses less power. I tell it to go into sleep and everything seems to power down, but immediately after it wakes back up. Wake up event is set to BIOS and no USB wakeup is enabled. I was on 1.7 and went to 1.9 with the same problems.
PCI devices: 9800GT, X-Fi XtremeMusic card
I was on 1.4 before and it worked fine.

Also about 50% of the time I believe I am having an IRQ assignment problem. Windows 7 will start to load, BSOD for 0.5sec then reboot and will continue this cycle until I boot with my X-Fi removed. After that boots fine I can shut down, put the card back in, and it will boot normally. It also does it if the X-Fi card is not there. I stick it back in and it boots just fine. I'm clueless here. I've tried several different BIOS versions.

Does this still occur with S1?

I personally keep mine at S1, if I'm not using my computer it will hibernate after 1 hour, otherwise I just shut it down. I did have problems with S3, though not similar to yours.


----------



## TJ241

Hey all! Thanks for your help a few days ago in getting my system stable. We discovered one of my graphics cards had a busted voltage cap (img below), we removed it, and we think that that fixed my hypertransport sync flood errors, set bios to the settings you gave me (im sorry i forget exactly who it was... /sigh my brains fried lol) and even managed to work off them to get a stable cpu overclock of 3.8ghz w/ 8hour test in P95 (didn't fail at all, so assuming it's pretty good). I'm really trying to push for 4ghz as my friend says its totally doable, though we havnt gotten it right yet.

I have including images of bio's settings at stable 3.8ghz settings. CPU idles around 32-35*C, hits around 46-47*C at 100% load. if anyone's got any ideas where I can go from here to hit 4, I'd really appreciate it. Still learning! =P

Also, I've oc'd the gpu (asus 5770) to a stable 900/[email protected] (stock is 850/[email protected] I believe, and I am trying to push it over 1ghz core). Will this change what I have to set in bios for my 4ghz clock?

(I know I'm asking a lot, but if anyone knows whats going on with my GPU, I have more detailed info here, post #2959:

GPU Question)

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Mastiffman

TJ241,

Technically, you shouldn't need to adjust your CPU and CPU-NB VDD Voltages at all. So I would set those to "Auto". Your CPU should be able to run 3.8 on auto CPU Voltages. Your CPU-NB Freq. is only 2400Mhz. Most 955/965's can run 2600Mhz with only 1.20v and 2800Mhz around 1.28v-1.30v.

It looks like you have some setting changed that shouldn't really need to be changed. CPU PLL Voltage, CPU DDR-PHY, Both NB-PCIe Voltages and the SB Voltages can go back to "Auto" as well. I may try adjust my HT Link Voltage to around 1.25v and the NB Voltage to 1.15-1.20v. There is no need to have extra voltage where it's not needed.

Reasons Being:

-CPU PLL Voltage Stands For Phase Locked Loop. This uses voltage to create an external from the CPU frequency that is locked to the CPU's Phase portion of it's frequency to stablize it. This is only needed if the CPU's Freq is fluctuating enough to make it fail Prime95 tests, Lock up in the OS or Yield an Auto reboot or BSoD. it can actually can instability if adjusting the PLL Voltage is Not needed.

-CPU DDR-PHY Voltage is typically only needed when running 1600mhz Ram Freq or higher.

-You are not running more than one GPU card and not OCing the NB-PCIe Freq. So no need for adjustment in voltage.

-Unless you are running a large raid configuration with multiple drives or have 4 plus sata drives and experiencing drive slowdowns, there is no need to adjust the SB Voltage. it will only add heat.

You may find pushing the 5770 above 1Ghz Core Freq to be fairly easy with core voltage adjustment. You shouldn't need to adjust anything in BIOS for that. Only in MSI Afterburner. OCing the GPU may add instability if done improperly or carelessly.

Good luck and remember not to add voltage to anything unless it's absolutely needed. Even then, do it in small amounts.


----------



## mav2000

What exactly does the DDR PHY voltage do?

Edit: In fact is there a good place to understand what all the voltage options and ram options do?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
TJ241,

Technically, you shouldn't need to adjust your CPU and CPU-NB VDD Voltages at all. So I would set those to "Auto". Your CPU should be able to run 3.8 on auto CPU Voltages. Your CPU-NB Freq. is only 2400Mhz. Most 955/965's can run 2600Mhz with only 1.20v and 2800Mhz around 1.28v-1.30v.

It looks like you have some setting changed that shouldn't really need to be changed. CPU PLL Voltage, CPU DDR-PHY, Both NB-PCIe Voltages and the SB Voltages can go back to "Auto" as well. I may try adjust my HT Link Voltage to around 1.25v and the NB Voltage to 1.15-1.20v. There is no need to have extra voltage where it's not needed.

Reasons Being:

-CPU PLL Voltage Stands For Phase Locked Loop. This uses voltage to create an external from the CPU frequency that is locked to the CPU's Phase portion of it's frequency to stablize it. This is only needed if the CPU's Freq is fluctuating enough to make it fail Prime95 tests, Lock up in the OS or Yield an Auto reboot or BSoD. it can actually can instability if adjusting the PLL Voltage is Not needed.

-CPU DDR-PHY Voltage is typically only needed when running 1600mhz Ram Freq or higher.

-You are not running more than one GPU card and not OCing the NB-PCIe Freq. So no need for adjustment in voltage.

-Unless you are running a large raid configuration with multiple drives or have 4 plus sata drives and experiencing drive slowdowns, there is no need to adjust the SB Voltage. it will only add heat.

You may find pushing the 5770 above 1Ghz Core Freq to be fairly easy with core voltage adjustment. You shouldn't need to adjust anything in BIOS for that. Only in MSI Afterburner. OCing the GPU may add instability if done improperly or carelessly.

Good luck and remember not to add voltage to anything unless it's absolutely needed. Even then, do it in small amounts.

My 955 C2 can't handle such low voltages at all. The highest auto CPU voltage can reach is 3.6ghz, 3.7 is unstable unless I go up to 1.38-1.4V and 3800mhz is 1.43-1.46V. I wish I could use 3800mhz on auto voltage...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys ive just had to RMA my ocz ram OCZ3P16004GK







stupid 2gb stick was saying it was 256mb and my other 2gb stick was missing a memory timing TWR. Ive requested to get it replaced with ocz bemp ram instead OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK


----------



## Vlasov_581

for long term usage and heat stay below 1.5vcore......no need really.....unless you're benching alot......mine does not pass prime nor linX but can handle Heavy Load for 1 hour(never went pat that) and all the games that i play......i can do 4.2 @ 1.5v but the amount of heat it starts generating outweighs the performance gain.....under water would be a different story though.....the cooler you keep these chips the better they perform


----------



## Crisao23

Hey friends, my old PSU made a one way trip to death valley last sunday and yesterday I got here a new one, Corsair HX850.

Just installed it on the case:


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My 955 C2 can't handle such low voltages at all. The highest auto CPU voltage can reach is 3.6ghz, 3.7 is unstable unless I go up to 1.38-1.4V and 3800mhz is 1.43-1.46V. I wish I could use 3800mhz on auto voltage...









Do you have a C2 or C3? Most C3 are defintely capable of this.

Well, I will be honest, it may be the settings that you had in those screen shots.

I wouldn't put my comment out comlpetely unless you've tried these settings.

3.8Ghz (200 x 19)
Everything else on Auto below that until the voltages.

CPU VDD Voltage -Auto
CPUNB VDD Voltage- Auto
CPU Voltage - Auto to 1.40v
CPUNB Voltage -Auto
CPU PLL Voltage -Auto
CPU DDR-PHY -Auto
DRam Voltage -Auto
DRam Ref Voltage -Auto
NB Chipset Voltage -Auto to 1.15v
NBPCIe -Auto
NBPCIe I/O -Auto
HT Link Voltage -Auto to 1.25v
SB Voltage -Auto
Spread Spectrum -Disabled (being that you are OCing.)

Have you tried this combo to run 3.8ghz?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys ive just had to RMA my ocz ram OCZ3P16004GK







stupid 2gb stick was saying it was 256mb and my other 2gb stick was missing a memory timing TWR. Ive requested to get it replaced with ocz bemp ram instead OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK

That sucks. Hopefully they give you the Green light on your request. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
for long term usage and heat stay below 1.5vcore......no need really.....unless you're benching alot......mine does not pass prime nor linX but can handle Heavy Load for 1 hour(never went pat that) and all the games that i play......i can do 4.2 @ 1.5v but the amount of heat it starts generating outweighs the performance gain.....under water would be a different story though.....the cooler you keep these chips the better they perform

Ya Know I use Water and I don't like getting into the 50's as far as temps at full load. IDK Why. Just don't. So I stay @ 4ghz, 3Ghz, 1.6Ghz Ram @ Cas6 and she's 11-12hours P95 Blend Stable. Thats' Good enough for me. Max Load Temps are about 48*C @ 1.456v (Full load in CPU-Z) and 1.45-1.46 on the CPU-NB in Everest @ Full load on the CPU-NB.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Hey friends, my old PSU made a one way trip to death valley last sunday and yesterday I got here a new one, Corsair HX850.

Just installed it on the case:

Glad that you got her back up and running!


----------



## TJ241

Hey masstif, thanks for the recommendation. With my v.card, I guess I fried it /cry. Made it up to 970/[email protected], then crashed after 5min30sec of furMark, couldnt recover, so I reboot, and it forced the PC into a loop upon startup where driver would continue to crash, recover, and crash again over and over (displayed 2d fine, 3d mode causes crash, some program that starts up at startup has a 3d element which kicked card into 3d, thus causing the crash loop) so I just sent back in both cards with RMA and awaiting a response *crosses fingers* I will try those settings when I get the cards back. I have an nvidia in this desktop i could transfer, but at this point I dont wanna mess with the new rig again until i can do a fresh install with both gpu's.

I'll email my buddy about the voltage changes you suggest and see what he thinks. I trust ur opinion on it, but the problem was that we were experiencing tons of Hypertransport Sync Flood errors and the settings we have in SS's solved the problem. Might have been one of the gpu's though, as we removed it at the same time we made changes to bios, and the card had a busted voltage cap. it still worked, but heavy distortion and tons of artifacts in normal desktop use. Perhaps if that was the issue, then these settings will bring stability while maintaining my ability to understand what the changes i've made actually mean! =P

Oh, BTW, the guy with the 955 C2 problem wasn't me, I have a C3 =P

Edit: So I did end up putting the old nvidia 9600gso into the machine. Changed the bios to what you suggested, seem to be stable, but I can't get the cpu-nb frequency over 2400, @2600/1.2v it crashes, @2800/1.29v it crashes badly, had to reset CMOS to get it to boot. Had a couple questions my buddy thought of:

1) I have a blue-ray burner hooked up through SATA, when we had the settings at auto before the bluray would cause crashes if trying to skip chapters in a movie. He's thinking 1.2-1.3v for SB is needed but asked to check with you

2) Also, in CPUz my cpu shifts from 200core to 199 at load, and my voltage goes from 1.4 on auto to 1.392v @load (with ur settings changes the core no longer dips below 200) is this amount of voltage drop normal? anything I can do to fix it (if it needs fixing?) such as the PLL voltage?

3) On my 5770's, I can't get stable under 128 (forget which setting exactly, latency i think) and have been told to try and get 64. Will a voltage increase on the NB-PCIE help this? (64 is fine on the 9600, but havn't installed a game yet to test, worked fine with ATITools)

4) And also regarding GPU's, when I get my 5770's back and go back into xfire mode, should any additional voltage be added anywhere?

Thanks again!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJ241* 
Hey masstif, thanks for the recommendation. With my v.card, I guess I fried it /cry. Made it up to 970/[email protected], then crashed after 5min30sec of furMark, couldnt recover, so I reboot, and it forced the PC into a loop upon startup where driver would continue to crash, recover, and crash again over and over.............................

................. it still worked, but heavy distortion and tons of artifacts in normal desktop use. Perhaps if that was the issue, then these settings will bring stability while maintaining my ability to understand what the changes i've made actually mean! =P

Oh, BTW, the guy with the 955 C2 problem wasn't me, I have a C3 =P

Edit: So I did end up putting the old nvidia 9600gso into the machine. Changed the bios to what you suggested, seem to be stable, but I can't get the cpu-nb frequency over 2400, @2600/1.2v it crashes, @2800/1.29v it crashes badly, had to reset CMOS to get it to boot. Had a couple questions my buddy thought of:

The Artifacts defintely implies a bad card for some reason. Could have become to hot. Furmark in NOTORIOUS for taking Video Cards to their max heat production! I Only like to use for a a quick 60 second Bench to ensure no Artifacts... Some say a 20 min run without artifacts is legit fro stability. most games won't take the card that high. That's it though and I recommend taking fan speed to at least 70% or more. Can't have enough air blowing across that heatsink!

AS far as the CPU-NB... If you are adjusting Only the CPU-NB Voltage and leaving the VDD Voltage (which you should) at auto, then just set the CPU-NB Multi to 13 or 14 and bump the voltage 1 step at a time and retest until stable or you've had enough.









*NOTE:* The Die Cut Number (Last 5 digits on the right in the third row, "Bottom Row" ) of your CPU's Integrated Heat Sink will give you a good idea of what to expect out of your CPU-NB and it's performance. The Lower the Number, the closer to the center of the CPU Wafer the CPU was cut from. The closer to the Center, the Better the CPU-NB performance/ Stability.

Quote:

1) I have a blue-ray burner hooked up through SATA, when we had the settings at auto before the bluray would cause crashes if trying to skip chapters in a movie. He's thinking 1.2-1.3v for SB is needed but asked to check with you
You can run it at 1.25v just for piece of mind but I think that crashing syptom may be more along the lines of incomplete system stability or possible a driver issue. I would think that it would be the SB power. Unless you have like 4 WDC Blacks at full power. If not then it's probably a Driver, maybe a firmware update is needed for the BD Drive. That's not uncommon.

Quote:

2) Also, in CPUz my cpu shifts from 200core to 199 at load, and my voltage goes from 1.4 on auto to 1.392v @load (with ur settings changes the core no longer dips below 200) is this amount of voltage drop normal? anything I can do to fix it (if it needs fixing?) such as the PLL voltage?
That's Normal. It's referred to as "VDroop". I have my CPU Voltage set to 1.48v in BIOS. It registers at 1.472v in CPUZ at Idle and Bounces back and forth from 1.456v to 1.464v at full load. So that's common on this boad. Some other boards are less. Some claim that PLL has produced a more stable voltage environment for the CPU but PLL is primarily for creating a Voltage based Frequency that Syncs with the CPU main Frequency's phases to stablize the CPU Frequency to prevent spikes and dips that will lead to instability.

Quote:

3) On my 5770's, I can't get stable under 128 (forget which setting exactly, latency i think) and have been told to try and get 64. Will a voltage increase on the NB-PCIE help this? (64 is fine on the 9600, but havn't installed a game yet to test, worked fine with ATITools)
If you're referring to the PCI Latency Timer.... 128 will allow each PCI device to hold onto the BUS longer, typically increasing PCI Bandwidth Efficiency. I normally keep mine at 128 with only 1 Video Card.

I would think that if anything the NB-PCIe I/O (input/ output) Voltage would help. But I wouldn't bet on it. Even with identicle Systems, settings will vary. You should be able to set the PCILT to 64 without issues. it will only lessen the Efficiency. I'm not running more than 1 card, so the environment may differ from that with 2 or more cards. I would look into the NB-PCIe I/O voltage first.

Quote:

4) And also regarding GPU's, when I get my 5770's back and go back into xfire mode, should any additional voltage be added anywhere?

Thanks again!
No problem. Once again I'm not an expert in the xFir mode, YET!?







- But like I stated above, I would look into the NB-PCIe I/O Voltage first, then the NB-PCIe Voltage. Start with one voltage setting (it's your choice) and move 1 step at a time, testing in between. If you notice no affect on the xFire Stability, set back to auto and try the other.

If I were you, I would reload OS and everything Fresh (with both cards installed correctly), Make an image of the entire C: Drive using Norton Ghost 03 or the Backup utility that W7 provides an store that image on an alternate Drive. That way when you get BSoD's a jack up you OS (which you will, it's inevitable!) you will be able to restore everything in a moatter of minutes. I learned that years ago. Install everything and make the image at stock settings.

Hope that I helped out some. it's good to brain storm issues with people. it reveals solutions more quickly.







Good luck.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Sorry if im in the wrong spot,but i need some help.Finished putting everything together,hit power button,fans and lights come on,can hear hd and cdrom
coming on,no video and debug lcd stays on ff.Tried both sticks of ram in first slot,8 pin and 24 pin connected,tried clearing cmos multiple times,still no luck.Any suggestions?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Sorry if im in the wrong spot,but i need some help.Finished putting everything together,hit power button,fans and lights come on,can hear hd and cdrom
coming on,no video and debug lcd stays on ff.Tried both sticks of ram in first slot,8 pin and 24 pin connected,tried clearing cmos multiple times,still no luck.Any suggestions?









Welcome,what bios revision are you on.????


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

bios 1.7


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Sorry if im in the wrong spot,but i need some help.Finished putting everything together,hit power button,fans and lights come on,can hear hd and cdrom
coming on,no video and debug lcd stays on ff.Tried both sticks of ram in first slot,8 pin and 24 pin connected,tried clearing cmos multiple times,still no luck.Any suggestions?









I just went through this! Unfortunately there is no easy fix. FF for this board is CPU initialization. It gets stuck trying to boot up the CPU. I'm going to say it's your CPU not starting. If you have access to another AM3 CPU try it first before you RMA, but if you're like me and don't then RMA is what you'll have to do.

I RMA'd my first board (because it fried on me) and the replacement, which had a burn on the back and exhibited the same symptoms as yours, so I RMA'd that board thinking this has to be it and the second replacement board showed FF code. ****! Again the same symptoms as you; all the lights and fans came on as well as the DVD drive and the HDD. Turned out to be the CPU. The first board took out the CPU when it fried. So then I RMA'd the CPU and now everything is peachy. The bonus of all this waiting for multiple RMAs (over two months) was I got a board already loaded with BIOS ver. 1.9. I shouldn't expect your RMA time to be that long. Maybe three weeks for the board and two weeks for the CPU, unless you bought at a local retail store, then just return or if you got it at newegg then it's only about ten days! I hope this all helps and I know the disappointment your feeling. Don't give up on this board it's a great one.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Thanks guys, think im going to rma both board and cpu,bought them on new egg about 2 months ago


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Thanks guys, think im going to rma both board and cpu,bought them on new egg about 2 months ago










Sorry about your luck man. I feel your pain. Remember if you use UPS to ship mark the box labeled Residential. If you mark it Commercial UPS will consider "ground" delivery acceptable at 8 to 15 business days vs. 3-5 with residential.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Wife works at Fed Ex,get to em in a day


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memphis 2* 
wife works at fed ex,get to em in a day









nice!!!!!!:d:d:d:d


----------



## theghostoftime1978

well guys i got my RA# now time to pack up my ocz ram for its trip back to itsdirect.com.au as a dud product! hopefully my new batch of ram will work better. My first ocz product was DDR400 platium ram for my old athlon 4200+ 939 socket ram cost me $400AU for 2gb lol...that ram is now in my wifes computer and still going after near 24/7 use after 5 years.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Sorry if im in the wrong spot,but i need some help.Finished putting everything together,hit power button,fans and lights come on,can hear hd and cdrom
coming on,no video and debug lcd stays on ff.Tried both sticks of ram in first slot,8 pin and 24 pin connected,tried clearing cmos multiple times,still no luck.Any suggestions?









That could be your Ram not seated well enough also. I just ent through this with mine. Although mine was more related to a drop of water that splashed onto my Ram without knowing it. I had to pull the Ram, hit with my wifes hair Dryer (I shave my Dome,







) and let it sit overnight. Popped 1 stick in and ram P05 on Blend for a few hours then both and all is well. But before that I had to push the ram in and pull it back out a few times for it to rub a clean connection... we have ahrd water here...

Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## guitarmageddon88

This may be the better place to place this thread since its an owner's thread. I did have it up on the MSI company forum, but theres the typical self righteous d-bag moderator types on that forum that told me to stop questioning and do what Im told, literally. I can tell you that they will definately be hearing from me to correct that issue.....ANYWAYS.....my issue.

I have a 790fx-gd70, bios version 1a. AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 BE, all stock settings, my power supply is a corsair 950w TX950. Ram is 2 pairs of gskill ripjaw (2x 2gb) ddr3 1333, Windows 7 64 bit, ATI XFX HD5870 video card

790fx-gd70 motherboard

2 hard drives, 1 running windows, 1 for storage. Windows is on - Western Digital VelociRaptor WD1500HLFS 150GB 10000 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s, and the storage drive is a SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s

ts hit or miss, but 50 percent of the time when I shutdown the computer, it goes to shut everything off, goes to the windows 7 "shutting down" screen, but just stays there. It shuts everything off like hard drives and such, but fans will still run, the shutting down screen stays on, and I then have to turn off the computer by the switch on my power supply. Sometimes it does it, sometimes it doesnt.

Any tips? they told me this on the MSI forum, but no change in the problem.

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?to...230#msg1034230


----------



## Rockr69

Sounds like a corrupt OS.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Do you have a C2 or C3? Most C3 are defintely capable of this.

Well, I will be honest, it may be the settings that you had in those screen shots.

I wouldn't put my comment out comlpetely unless you've tried these settings.

3.8Ghz (200 x 19)
Everything else on Auto below that until the voltages.

CPU VDD Voltage -Auto
CPUNB VDD Voltage- Auto
CPU Voltage - Auto to 1.40v
CPUNB Voltage -Auto
CPU PLL Voltage -Auto
CPU DDR-PHY -Auto
DRam Voltage -Auto
DRam Ref Voltage -Auto
NB Chipset Voltage -Auto to 1.15v
NBPCIe -Auto
NBPCIe I/O -Auto
HT Link Voltage -Auto to 1.25v
SB Voltage -Auto
Spread Spectrum -Disabled (being that you are OCing.)

Have you tried this combo to run 3.8ghz?

This actually does work for me, though it's not stable though Prime95 nor even half a run of LinX. I haven't tried lowering my voltages with the later BIOS versions. I've also set my CPU-NB freq. to 2600 with 1.2V instead of 1.26V and that works out just fine. Also, I do run my RAM at 1600-1696mhz, so what would you suggest I increase my CPU DDR-PHY to? I used to make it anywhere from 1.23-1.25V, though I sometimes leave it at Auto as well.

Do you go for Prime95/LinX stability Mastiffman? I typically do not, but with lower overclocks like 3.8ghz-CPU & 2.6ghz-NB, I wouldn't mind getting Prime95 stable, especially when my previous higher voltages would pass all stability tests. Anyway, thanks for the lower voltage tips!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
This actually does work for me, though it's not stable though Prime95 nor even half a run of LinX. I haven't tried lowering my voltages with the later BIOS versions. I've also set my CPU-NB freq. to 2600 with 1.2V instead of 1.26V and that works out just fine. Also, I do run my RAM at 1600-1696mhz, so what would you suggest I increase my CPU DDR-PHY to? I used to make it anywhere from 1.23-1.25V, though I sometimes leave it at Auto as well.

Do you go for Prime95/LinX stability Mastiffman? I typically do not, but with lower overclocks like 3.8ghz-CPU & 2.6ghz-NB, I wouldn't mind getting Prime95 stable, especially when my previous higher voltages would pass all stability tests. Anyway, thanks for the lower voltage tips!









This is what I would try for the 3.8/2.6 Run...

DO everything that you just did except put the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.25-1.30 and test the CPU in Prime95 using *Only the Small FFT's Test*.This will tell you if your CPU is stable at it's Current Settings (3.8 @ Auto v) If it's 12hours stable (or WE you typically call stable) Then Retest using Prime95 in Blend mode. This will tell you if your Ram or CPU-NB settings are solid. If you lower your Ram Freq to 1333 @ Cas 8 timings and Stock Voltage, this will eliminate the ram being the issue during the Blend Test. Therefore you'll be able to know that it's the CPU-NB that needs a probable small voltage bump. Not sure if you caught this before but you may need more voltage than I recommended, depending on the quality of you CPU-NB. It's not a bad thing if you do. It's just the case sometimes.

After you know that your CPU is Stable (Small FFT's test)and that your CPU-NB is stable (Blend mode after lowering your ram to remove if from the equation)... you can then Rasie your ram Freq and lower your timings and retest in Blend Mode. This will tell you if all three are stable together. YOU may need to bump a voltage here or there and keep retesting. Don't bump the voltage more than 1 step at a time. There is no need for more voltage if not needed.

Good luck!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
This is what I would try for the 3.8/2.6 Run...

DO everything that you just did except put the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.25-1.30 and test the CPU in Prime95 using *Only the Small FFT's Test*.This will tell you if your CPU is stable at it's Current Settings (3.8 @ Auto v) If it's 12hours stable (or WE you typically call stable) Then Retest using Prime95 in Blend mode. This will tell you if your Ram or CPU-NB settings are solid. If you lower your Ram Freq to 1333 @ Cas 8 timings and Stock Voltage, this will eliminate the ram being the issue during the Blend Test. Therefore you'll be able to know that it's the CPU-NB that needs a probable small voltage bump. Not sure if you caught this before but you may need more voltage than I recommended, depending on the quality of you CPU-NB. It's not a bad thing if you do. It's just the case sometimes.

After you know that your CPU is Stable (Small FFT's test)and that your CPU-NB is stable (Blend mode after lowering your ram to remove if from the equation)... you can then Rasie your ram Freq and lower your timings and retest in Blend Mode. This will tell you if all three are stable together. YOU may need to bump a voltage here or there and keep retesting. Don't bump the voltage more than 1 step at a time. There is no need for more voltage if not needed.

Good luck!









My RAM is stable at 1600mhz, though it is at it's rated voltage of 1.95v. I actually tested the 3.8ghz/1.4v with stock NB-CPU/Auto voltage and it was the CPU that was unstable. I can play games stable with 3.8ghz/1.4v though. I will test things out later this week since it is my birthday today!


----------



## mav2000

Any idea on how well our boards work with the new 1090T/1055T. there are a few threads doing the rounds of blown boards....


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Any idea on how well our boards work with the new 1090T/1055T. there are a few threads doing the rounds of blown boards....

I think that it just need a better bios.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My RAM is stable at 1600mhz, though it is at it's rated voltage of 1.95v. I actually tested the 3.8ghz/1.4v with stock NB-CPU/Auto voltage and it was the CPU that was unstable. I can play games stable with 3.8ghz/1.4v though. I will test things out later this week since it is my birthday today!









Happy birthday Kokin!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My RAM is stable at 1600mhz, though it is at it's rated voltage of 1.95v. I actually tested the 3.8ghz/1.4v with stock NB-CPU/Auto voltage and it was the CPU that was unstable. I can play games stable with 3.8ghz/1.4v though. I will test things out later this week since it is my birthday today!









Running Ram at Rated voltage usually helps!









Happy birthday Brother! Hey, just Bump that CPU Voltage up by 1 Step and retest using Small FFT's. Stable but only for a little bit, 1 more step. If not stable but longer than previous voltage step, retest at same voltage to see if it will run longer at the same volts. it does happen...


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


I think that it just need a better bios.


you sure on that...seems like the VRM's are blowing.....anyone tested it yet...with decent OC's.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


you sure on that...seems like the VRM's are blowing.....anyone tested it yet...with decent OC's.


What I know is that it doesn't have a proper bios for overclocking thuban yet.

I'm not a MSI bios/motherboard engineer so I cannot be sure on anything about the mobo.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hey guys im still alive! my 790fx setup is sleeping while i wait for my ram to get replaced, so ive hooked up another pc. pentium D! lol...and lucid lynx ubuntu, runs pretty well i must say and using a geforce g100 card haha slow ass piece of **** this thing is.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


you sure on that...seems like the VRM's are blowing.....anyone tested it yet...with decent OC's.


 I read a few cases of the NB Chipset frying as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


What I know is that it doesn't have a proper bios for overclocking thuban yet.
I'm not a MSI bios/motherboard engineer so I cannot be sure on anything about the mobo.


 I'm not completely sure that BIOS would do something like that. The Board is already setup quite well for OCing. The only thing being added is extra cores. So that being said, I would think that the board couldn't handle the extra load of OCing 2 more cores for 6, at once... Seems that this board can run 6 cores but not OC'd like the Phenom II's. It's kind of like putting a fast 6 Cylinder Motor in a car with a factory Trans that was made for a crappy 4 cylinder motor. Typical driving on it would be fine. But as soon as you start trying Race it down a drag track, the trans will be cooked very quickly... Just My Opinion though....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


Hey guys im still alive! my 790fx setup is sleeping while i wait for my ram to get replaced, so ive hooked up another pc. pentium D! lol...and lucid lynx ubuntu, runs pretty well i must say and using a geforce g100 card haha slow ass piece of **** this thing is.


 Glad that you still have something to keep your mind off of ole Betsy while she sleeps.....


----------



## Crisao23

A proper bios can disable turbo completely, something that until now (at least on 1B0) it cannot be done 100% according to users.

Running 1C2 here with the quad.

Maybe I can test it with a 1090T soon.

BTW, they released bios 1B and 1C final now on site:

http://download2.msi.com/files/downl...xe/7577v1C.zip


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey guys, wanted to show you meh new block. Gonna get some paste on each vrm instead of thermal pads, and I think I got the toob layout right...


----------



## Crisao23

New bios 1.12 (1C) is running perfectly here after 24h prime 95:


----------



## mav2000

Does anyone have this board with a 1095T??


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


New bios 1.12 (1C) is running perfectly here after 24h prime 95:











Did you notice any differences? Higher or lower voltages with the same settings as a previous BIOS version? Maybe able to run RAM higher than before?


----------



## mav2000

Yup...same question, 1.465 is pretty low for a 4ghz run.....


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Did you notice any differences? Higher or lower voltages with the same settings as a previous BIOS version? Maybe able to run RAM higher than before?


I tested the same settings as bios 1.10. Actually cpu-z shows a wrong vcore on this screenshot.

On bios and on everest, I'm at 1.455 vcore, cpu-nb at 1.27.

I'll try to use better memory settings this weekend. Maybe I can even test a 5870 crossfire.

Temperatures are the same as before and after the washer mod my northbridge temps are really low now.

I can also bench at 4.1 successfully. I'll try to reach the same stable settings with 4.1GHz.

I think that 1.12 bios needs less volts for a succesfull cpu-nb overclock.


----------



## jmanou

Quote:

Temperatures are the same as before and after the washer mod my northbridge temps are really low now.
Hello guys,

Can you pls describe the washer mod on northbridge?


----------



## Crisao23

Behind the motherboard you'll find 6 screws holding the heatsink. Use a thin plastic/nylon based washer between the motherboard and the screws in order to raise the pressure on the heatsink.

Actually, for some reason, MSI is a complete failure on this washer thing. The same "mod" (if I can call this simple thing a mod)can be used on the 5870 Lightning video card.


----------



## jmanou

thank u very much m8.

I will try it


----------



## mav2000

Thanks am going to try that as well.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


I tested the same settings as bios 1.10. Actually cpu-z shows a wrong vcore on this screenshot.

On bios and on everest, I'm at 1.455 vcore, cpu-nb at 1.27.

I'll try to use better memory settings this weekend. Maybe I can even test a 5870 crossfire.

Temperatures are the same as before and after the washer mod my northbridge temps are really low now.

I can also bench at 4.1 successfully. I'll try to reach the same stable settings with 4.1GHz.

I think that 1.12 bios needs less volts for a succesfull cpu-nb overclock.


Awesome! Tell me how it goes. I'll be free to try it out next week since I'll be done with my finals from my university.


----------



## mav2000

It seems to be awfully quiet out here....


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Awesome! Tell me how it goes. I'll be free to try it out next week since I'll be done with my finals from my university.










Lotsa work here but I'll start working with the new card today and new overclocking settings this weekend. I'm still in awe with the washer mod for the heatsink.

My temps not only dropped but they stay the same under heavy load.


----------



## Snowman1989

So I bought one of these boards last night, its on sale an NCIX.com for $149.99 with $20 rebate.

Im wondering how it handles the new hexa-cores, i've read the previous messages and the board doesnt work too well with them? I was going to get the 1055T and OC, but now I don't know if to cancel the board or cancel the CPU.


----------



## cybercub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Lotsa work here but I'll start working with the new card today and new overclocking settings this weekend. I'm still in awe with the washer mod for the heatsink.

My temps not only dropped but they stay the same under heavy load.


Is there a guide to the washer mod? Otherwise what size washers should one use and how just how much tightening did you do? Dont want to crush any chips







.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cybercub* 
Is there a guide to the washer mod? Otherwise what size washers should one use and how just how much tightening did you do? Dont want to crush any chips







.

im curious to see some pics if anyone has em. i already have an idea of how im gonna do it but it would be nice to see a working product. thanks.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
So I bought one of these boards last night, its on sale an NCIX.com for $149.99 with $20 rebate.

Im wondering how it handles the new hexa-cores, i've read the previous messages and the board doesnt work too well with them? I was going to get the 1055T and OC, but now I don't know if to cancel the board or cancel the CPU.

Well currently the BIOS is still immature. If you look back about 15-20 pages, I think Moorhen was able to get a stable 4.2ghz OC on a hexa without going past 1.48V. He does have watercooling though, so that might give him an extra 100-200ghz than with aircooling.


----------



## KoS

I kinda google this issue but didnt find a solution to my problem, if yall dont mind me posting it here but probably someone will know. I just unplug my whole rig n brought it to my friends house like I have done before, but this time when I connected everything and I go to turn my rig on. The lights light up quick for like 5 sec. and then it just doesnt do anything but the 2 LED blue lights r on for the memory. I try unplugging power cord, clear cmon and messing wit the JBAT pin and no luck on my rig turning on. Can anyone plz help me if you know the answer to my problem just email me to [email protected] thx.


----------



## jmanou

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone have find a solution to cold boot probs. I am on standard settings except nb speed which is on 2400. Bios is 1a. My comp starts in 3rd or 4th attempt.

Thx in advance


----------



## Rainy

Hi Everyone,

got my 790FX GD70, Phenom II x 4 965 BE, and im gonna build my pc soon....
SO is it always best to upgrade to the latest bios?, im wont do 6 cores so upgrading to BIOS 1.9 should be fine....or should i just leave my bios as is, it may have 1.5 curently..dunno

Is bios upgrades a panfree process or are there things to worry about...

Thanx


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainy* 







Hi Everyone,

got my 790FX GD70, Phenom II x 4 965 BE, and im gonna build my pc soon....
SO is it always best to upgrade to the latest bios?, im wont do 6 cores so upgrading to BIOS 1.9 should be fine....or should i just leave my bios as is, it may have 1.5 curently..dunno

Is bios upgrades a panfree process or are there things to worry about...

Thanx

I recently received a new board via RMA and it came with BIOS ver. 1.9. I have since flashed to 1c and everything is good. As for the flash I used MFlash in the BIOS and it was totally painless. Just stick it on a usb flash drive and you're good to go!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Hey guys, wanted to show you meh new block. Gonna get some paste on each vrm instead of thermal pads, and I think I got the toob layout right...


 Nice! I've wanted to get that but other things have taken prioroty. (Needed to upgrape from the W7RC Version to full x 2PC's) Cna't wait to see what it looks like and the Result in temps... Keep us updated..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Yup...same question, 1.465 is pretty low for a 4ghz run.....


 Actualy when i first got my PHenom II C3 955 I was stable at 4ghz at 1.425-1.43. Now I have to set it to 1.48v in the Bios. It shows as 1.472v in CPUZ at idle and bounces between 1.456v-1.462v in CPUZ during Full load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoS*


I kinda google this issue but didnt find a solution to my problem, if yall dont mind me posting it here but probably someone will know. I just unplug my whole rig n brought it to my friends house like I have done before, but this time when I connected everything and I go to turn my rig on. The lights light up quick for like 5 sec. and then it just doesnt do anything but the 2 LED blue lights r on for the memory. I try unplugging power cord, clear cmon and messing wit the JBAT pin and no luck on my rig turning on. Can anyone plz help me if you know the answer to my problem just email me to [email protected] thx.


 If you have your CPU_NB Multiplier set anything above x13, it's most likely the cold boot issue. Which means any CPU-NB Multi above x13 will not Boot from shutoff. However, it will reboot from x13 to x14+ from BIOS. So just a thought on that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmanou*


Hello,

I was wondering if anyone have find a solution to cold boot probs. I am on standard settings except nb speed which is on 2400. Bios is 1a. My comp starts in 3rd or 4th attempt.Thx in advance


 I haven't heard anything lately. It os a bios issue though. If you try using Beta BIOS 1.51b it boots from x14 CPU-NB Multi. Hopefully they wil eventually fix it. IT would be nice to be able to shut my PC down once in while and have it boot back into OS with my Stable 3ghz CPUNB Settings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rainy*









Hi Everyone,

got my 790FX GD70, Phenom II x 4 965 BE, and im gonna build my pc soon....
SO is it always best to upgrade to the latest bios?, im wont do 6 cores so upgrading to BIOS 1.9 should be fine....or should i just leave my bios as is, it may have 1.5 curently..dunno
Is bios upgrades a panfree process or are there things to worry about...

Thanx


 Just use a FAT32 Formated USB Device, put the BIOS file, right in the main root of the USB (not in a folder on the USB device) and you can use M-Flash in the bios which is pretty painless. I use Beta 1.84b and Beta 1.102 and they both seem very solid. I haven't tried anything further, though I will be this weekend. it is generally good to use the latest for best performance, but it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Crisao23

Best way to flash the mobo is using a bootable usb drive, afudos and the proper bios file.


----------



## jmanou

Thx Mastiffman. Helpful as always


----------



## theghostoftime1978

i am borrowing some partriot ddr3 sticks from my mate while i wait for my ocz ram to come back from RMA and my computer is rock solid at all by 1.5 v for ram and everything else set to auto, running stock speeds. I couldn't get stable with my ocz ram so i guess my ram was fautly from when i got them last year. Should be getting brand new ocz sticks next week


----------



## Crisao23

That's good news ghost!

Just installed a 5870 here side by side with my old 8800GTX as a PhysX/CUDA card.










Time to enjoy the system a little playing BFBC2


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Best way to flash the mobo is using a bootable usb drive, afudos and the proper bios file.


 It doesnt' really matter. They are both the same. I've done both and M-Flash is easier. Plop the bios file right on the USB device and reboot into bios. Go to m-flash and start the flash. Boom it's done. No typing or anything. Reboot when it's finished and hit f1 to enter bios and redo your settings. I like it. TO each their own though. Definitelty.









Hey what Ram is that in there? Kingston hyper's!? Is that the Cas8 1600 4gb kit?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmanou*


Thx Mastiffman. Helpful as always










 You bet bud! I've been trying to visit the thread off and on to keep it moving. Been busy with my Dog Showing and Creating a new nursery for my Boy coming in 1st week of July!







Can't wait! Actually can't wait for him to be walking eating on his own! Where's Adam Sandlers "Click" remote!


----------



## Vlasov_581

summer is coming......debating whether i should put my rig under water minus the graphics







......i can't believe nobody made a full water block for this board


----------



## Crisao23

Yes Mastiffman, same kit as before (HyperX cas8 1600MHz).

Maybe I'll change it to Patriot Sector 5, but it's running fine here


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
summer is coming......debating whether i should put my rig under water minus the graphics







......i can't believe nobody made a full water block for this board









check out page 350, Mduclow found a german site that sells a waterblock for this board. Its the only one i have seem so far but seems expensive. Probably not worth it.

http://translate.google.com/translat...w.anfi-tec.de/


----------



## Rainy

Fank ye

Anything else a i would need to know as a new user

Also ive got 2x2gb Mushkin 1600 redline ram... im gonna run it at 1333 for now, any tips on running 1600 ram at 1333??


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rainy*











Fank ye

Anything else a i would need to know as a new user

Also ive got 2x2gb Mushkin 1600 redline ram... im gonna run it at 1333 for now, any tips on running 1600 ram at 1333??











just make sure you enter all the recommended voltage and memory timings manually in the bios and you shouldnt have any problems running at 1600mhz.

and to your question, no just downgrade the ram to 1333mhz.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


That's good news ghost!

Just installed a 5870 here side by side with my old 8800GTX as a PhysX/CUDA card.










Time to enjoy the system a little playing BFBC2










btw nice looking case, is that the coolermaster HAF 922?


----------



## yawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


It doesnt' really matter. They are both the same. I've done both and M-Flash is easier. Plop the bios file right on the USB device and reboot into bios. Go to m-flash and start the flash. Boom it's done. No typing or anything. Reboot when it's finished and hit f1 to enter bios and redo your settings. I like it. TO each their own though. Definitelty.









Hey what Ram is that in there? Kingston hyper's!? Is that the Cas8 1600 4gb kit?


Whatever makes you happy man, but M flash is about safe as swapping bio's in windows from what I've heard. There's a whole thread on the msi forums about how Mflash bricked my motherboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Lotsa work here but I'll start working with the new card today and new overclocking settings this weekend. I'm still in awe with the washer mod for the heatsink.

My temps not only dropped but they stay the same under heavy load.


That doesn't surprise me at all. When I first even just changed the TIM on the northbridge, I had a heart attack. I dropped from like 65 C idle to 48 C idle.

MSI for all the design they put in these GD boards, really could not have picked worse TIM or mounting.


----------



## KoS

Mastiffman said:


> If you have your CPU_NB Multiplier set anything above x13, it's most likely the cold boot issue. Which means any CPU-NB Multi above x13 will not Boot from shutoff. However, it will reboot from x13 to x14+ from BIOS. So just a thought on that.
> 
> The thing is that I had my pc already OCed, it was workin just fine b4 I unplugged everything like 2 days ago and brought it over to a buddy's house. I hook up everything and when I went to turn it on I got like 3 seconds of power and I didnt get no display or a post, just nothing. I like said b4 the psu still has power, cause the fan to it stays running for like a minute or so and the 2 memory LED lights are on. Can it still be the cpu-nb multi? Ima keep messing wit it and see wat happens, til tomorrow ima call MSI Tech. since they dont work on the weekends.


----------



## naturaldisaster

hi all. just wanted to ask something. i currently have a 5850 and am planning to get another one. but for now, i wanna use my old 8800 gt as physx. can it be done on the 790 fx gd70? a friend of mine confirms that its not compatible on this motherboard.... didnt want to do all the research so just asking here









thanks


----------



## naturaldisaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
btw nice looking case, is that the coolermaster HAF 922?

yes. its a 922... but whats better than the case is the cable management... i can hardly see any cables!

great!


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster* 
hi all. just wanted to ask something. i currently have a 5850 and am planning to get another one. but for now, i wanna use my old 8800 gt as physx. can it be done on the 790 fx gd70? a friend of mine confirms that its not compatible on this motherboard.... didnt want to do all the research so just asking here









thanks

Yes, it's possible and I'm using a 8800GTX as PhysX/CUDA card.

But you'll lose a LOT of space with 2 x 5850 + 8800. Actually you'll end up using all slots I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster* 
yes. its a 922... but whats better than the case is the cable management... i can hardly see any cables!

great!

Yes, the case is the HAF 922, but I still need to work on the extra PCI-E cables used on the 5870 install. Cable management with one card is really easy, with two it changes a lot.


----------



## Copley007

G'day OC's is it worth wide go to the 890FXA-GD70 or stick with the MSI 790FX-GD70 and wack in the new AMD Phenom II X6 1090T ? and has any one tried putting in the Kingston (KHX2133C9D3T1K2/4GX ) if so was it system stable ?


----------



## mav2000

I dont know if the GD70 can handle the 1090T well enough at this point...not enough evidence. Some say the VRM's cant handle it and I have also seen some good results, seems like a hit or miss.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster* 
yes. its a 922... but whats better than the case is the cable management... i can hardly see any cables!

great!

cool, i am looking at getting the 932 or 932 AMD version, can't decide if i want a cool amd dragon on the side or a big fat fan! lol...


----------



## Crisao23

Keep the dragon cool with the side fan


----------



## mav2000

SO I am going to run the b**ls of a 1090T on this board and will get back with if it lived or not....I see different people having very different experiences with this board and the tuban so I am going to find out for myself. I have already taken the heatpipes off and put in some decent thermal paste, now the NB idles around 45-48 and the SB is way lower...remember that my ambients are around 30 degrees C.

Anyway will get back with some results as soon as I can. Hope this does not die on me....


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
SO I am going to run the b**ls of a 1090T on this board and will get back with if it lived or not....I see different people having very different experiences with this board and the tuban so I am going to find out for myself. I have already taken the heatpipes off and put in some decent thermal paste, now the NB idles around 45-48 and the SB is way lower...remember that my ambients are around 30 degrees C.

Anyway will get back with some results as soon as I can. Hope this does not die on me....

sounds good!







LOL


----------



## Kokin

KoS said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*
> If you have your CPU_NB Multiplier set anything above x13, it's most likely the cold boot issue. Which means any CPU-NB Multi above x13 will not Boot from shutoff. However, it will reboot from x13 to x14+ from BIOS. So just a thought on that.
> 
> The thing is that I had my pc already OCed, it was workin just fine b4 I unplugged everything like 2 days ago and brought it over to a buddy's house. I hook up everything and when I went to turn it on I got like 3 seconds of power and I didnt get no display or a post, just nothing. I like said b4 the psu still has power, cause the fan to it stays running for like a minute or so and the 2 memory LED lights are on. Can it still be the cpu-nb multi? Ima keep messing wit it and see wat happens, til tomorrow ima call MSI Tech. since they dont work on the weekends.
> 
> Can you still clear the cmos and get it to boot? If not, it's possible something is being shorted out.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
SO I am going to run the b**ls of a 1090T on this board and will get back with if it lived or not....I see different people having very different experiences with this board and the tuban so I am going to find out for myself. I have already taken the heatpipes off and put in some decent thermal paste, now the NB idles around 45-48 and the SB is way lower...remember that my ambients are around 30 degrees C.

Anyway will get back with some results as soon as I can. Hope this does not die on me....

Ok its dead...so this board cannot handle a thuban at 4 ghz for even benchmarking. Took all of 40 minutes to die. Just saw one small spark and that was the end of it. Im sure the vermont is fried but since i cant ee any damage im not going to take out the hs. Going in for rma tomorrow. Just a heads up to anyone else who wants to get a hexa fix.


----------



## Crisao23

mav, please post here your bios settings.

Do you limit voltage on the VRMs using the VDD option ? Or you left it at auto ?

Cooling on VRMs ?


----------



## Dylan33p

guys im having a problem with my new sapphire 5850, i took out my x1800xt after removing drivers and running driver sweeper, poped in my 5850 and when i power up the monitor is getting no signal. the card is booting up and its seated correctly... im stuck here.

my mobo bios is 1.4 do i need to upgrade that maybe?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


guys im having a problem with my new sapphire 5850, i took out my x1800xt after removing drivers and running driver sweeper, poped in my 5850 and when i power up the monitor is getting no signal. the card is booting up and its seated correctly... im stuck here.

my mobo bios is 1.4 do i need to upgrade that maybe?


would be worth a shot.


----------



## Dylan33p

oh god, ive never done this, i hope its as easy as everyone says


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


mav, please post here your bios settings.

Do you limit voltage on the VRMs using the VDD option ? Or you left it at auto ?

Cooling on VRMs ?


Yup...tuned all the options that were required. Its just the pwm area not being able to take the load of a 1090T at 4 Ghz. I am sorry, but if this is the case then MSI needs to be clear on this. Anyway atleast for the forum members here there is a warning. I have cleaned the old paste and put in new TIM for the NB and SB, was nothing much that I could do for the PWM area.


----------



## Crisao23

I'll check my pwm temps


----------



## Dylan33p

in the m-flash guide it says it needs just the new bios on there, i downloaded 1.C from the msi site but i downloads as a zip file, im assuming i should unzip this correct?

prolly a stupid question but i just wanna make sure =)


----------



## Dylan33p

flashed to 1.C still no display with the 5850 in... im stumped here, i think its a mobo issue though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
flashed to 1.C still no display with the 5850 in... im stumped here, i think its a mobo issue though.

Two questions: are you getting video with previous card and if so probably not MOBO and two, probably a dumb question here, but do you have the 5850 plugged in to power supply? If yes on both it's a faulty 5850.


----------



## Dylan33p

yes my x1800 xt is in right now and working, and yes the 5850 was plugged in with both 6 pic connectors while i was trying it.

the 5850 was booting up fans and leds going. however hard to tell if thr system was posting because i had no display.

it didnt sound like windows was loading though, i had case open and it just sounded as if the system was hung up


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan33p* 
yes my x1800 xt is in right now and working, and yes the 5850 was plugged in with both 6 pic connectors while i was trying it.

the 5850 was booting up fans and leds going. however hard to tell if thr system was posting because i had no display.

it didnt sound like windows was loading though, i had case open and it just sounded as if the system was hung up

Sounds like you got a bad card


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Yup...tuned all the options that were required. Its just the pwm area not being able to take the load of a 1090T at 4 Ghz. I am sorry, but if this is the case then MSI needs to be clear on this. Anyway atleast for the forum members here there is a warning. I have cleaned the old paste and put in new TIM for the NB and SB, was nothing much that I could do for the PWM area.

Mav, if I read you right, the pwm fan header blew out on you? I've tried the 1090T, but with the 1.A bios with poor results (would only boot with 1 stick of RAM installed and then hang in the BIOS). I was going to upgrade to 1.C over the weekend and try that...but I want to be clear on what failed in your attempt. I'm on water and don't use the pwm header, so I just want to confirm that that was your issue.

Thanks.


----------



## mav2000

Nope...I am saying that the VRM, Power management system blew out.


----------



## ryman546

Anyone having luck with the new bios and overclocking. Blew my first board on 1.B i think.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
Anyone having luck with the new bios and overclocking. Blew my first board on 1.B i think.

I'm running 1c @4.014 with no probs! CPUZ Validation


----------



## wadethegreat

Running this board with a 955 black edition stock settings
win 7 pro
two xfx 4850s 1gb
8 gigs of this memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...PGS34G1600ELKA
i would like to know how to get this board to run this ram at its listed specifications

-i have the timings set i just need to set the voltage to 1.8v and the get this setting straight (pc3-12800 1600MHz) i have no need to OC any farther than this so any help is appreciated.

Im learning so step by step would also be great...


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Nope...I am saying that the VRM, Power management system blew out.

WHAAT?!







Was it okay stock? I'm a bit worried now...so, it did not overheat, it overloaded (you mentioned sparks)?


----------



## mav2000

Overloaded and blew...end of story thats it.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

yay! finally got my RMA back for my ocz ram, they replaced it with what i requested, ocz amd black edition sticks







so sexy lookin!


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Thanks guys, think im going to rma both board and cpu,bought them on new egg about 2 months ago









Got my rma boardback,still stuck on ff,called msi rma dept,told me board was fine and they updated bios.before i send my cpu and ram off for rma and wait 2 months







,could my video card not allow my motherboard to initalize the cpu?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Got my rma boardback,still stuck on ff,called msi rma dept,told me board was fine and they updated bios.before i send my cpu and ram off for rma and wait 2 months







,could my video card not allow my motherboard to initalize the cpu?

No. Your videocard can't initialize until the CPU. I just went through the same thing. I'd say it's your cpu. That's what it ended up being for me after board RMA twice.Does this sound familiar? board lights ups, fans spin up and video card fan spins up but led display just displays FF? If so it's your cpu.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Was afraid of that.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Got my rma boardback,still stuck on ff,called msi rma dept,told me board was fine and they updated bios.before i send my cpu and ram off for rma and wait 2 months







,could my video card not allow my motherboard to initalize the cpu?

got a spare gpu? test it and see if it posts. Even test your power supply, ive seen a few pc's act like its a gpu or mainboard problem tho it was the psu.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Other puter is agp,gonna take out its power supply ang give it a try,its only got a 4 pin ,will it work on this board?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Other puter is agp,gonna take out its power supply ang give it a try,its only got a 4 pin ,will it work on this board?


4 pin? main power to mainboard? should be 24pin but can use 20pin if your psu only has 20pin, or 20+4 pin.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

20 pin main and 4 pin to cpu


----------



## Snowman1989

I got my MSI 790FX-GD70, installed it, don't know if everything works though, I'm still missing the GPU since UPS messed up so I won't know if everything is working, but I definately want to be in the club now.


----------



## sleepergsr

hey...do you guys know where your nb temp is idling at?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
hey...do you guys know where your nb temp is idling at?

before replacing my NB thermal goo, i was idling around 65c and upto 78c on full load, after replacing goo, i am now idling at 37c and upto 45c max load


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hey guys, does any1 have or used, amd bemp ram? i just got 4gb ocz black edition sticks from RMA and when i try to load them into overdrive it shows up and asks me to reboot, when i reboot computer will not post. i have to bios reset and manually add data into bios for me to get into windows...i thought bemp was meant to make setting ram timings easy? any1 got any ideas? my current settings are 8-8-8-24 [email protected] 1.65v


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
before replacing my NB thermal goo, i was idling around 65c and upto 78c on full load, after replacing goo, i am now idling at 37c and upto 45c max load









thanks...theghostoftime1978. =)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
20 pin main and 4 pin to cpu

yes it will work with that, but I'm tellin ya it's your cpu.


----------



## versailles2006

Is this motherboard supports SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0


----------



## raisethe3

Seriously, your font is too big.

To answer your question, no this motherboard does not have USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *versailles2006* 
Is this motherboard supports SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0


----------



## versailles2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Seriously, your font is too big.

To answer your question, no this motherboard does not have USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s

*OK I will change it*


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *versailles2006* 
Is this motherboard supports SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0

890fx board supports usb3 and sata 6


----------



## versailles2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
890fx board supports usb3 and sata 6

*I need motherboard supports usb3 and sata 6*


----------



## raisethe3

Which brands are you looking for? Name them and we can recommend/pick it out for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *versailles2006* 
*I need motherboard supports usb3 and sata 6*


----------



## Seanicy

just installed a 1055T, with a H50 in push pull from a 965...The 1055T idles at 22*c/71*f with ambients of 80*f. The 965 idled at 35*c and loaded to 51*c while playing BC2







, after 10 Intel Burn test runs, it didn't break 46*c...So far this CPU is looking pretty decent. Got Arctic Silver Ceramique on the CPU, # 9E28735D00067 (is this the batch #) will edit post later with pics and benches as well as overclocks...

EDIT for goodies:

1055T










Stock, Turbo on










Driver is 257 Beta for both display and 3D Vision...










3D Mark 06 (does this seem really low with my sig rig?) Also thought my 480's GPU usage would be crippled by 3D Mark but here are some screens also...


































Now here is just a randum screen from Grid and you can clearly see the difference in GPU usage...Is this happening because I am using the trial of 3D Mark06? My scores from 06 were in the 20,000 range before swapping CPU's...Is this a bottleneck? I am going to start my overclocking journey today to make sure. But for 3D Mark 06 to use only 50-60% of my GPU is nuts...Any info would be greatly appreciated....










Bios are updated to the most recent, 1.C


----------



## SwishaMane

Hey guys, just got my gd-70 nb/vrm block and new toob installed, heres some idle temp pr0n...

  

Trust me, I know, thats a weird looking kink, but its actually not bad, I angled toob on barb slightly to take pressure off, and clamps do they're job, lol. I used to idle 48C on northbridge... now 33, I'll test load temps eventually, just got it going tonight...


----------



## mangoSeed

Nice!







I'm sorta jealous...what are your room (ambient) temps?


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, to go from 48-50C idle and 60+C load on nb, being at 33C idle is great! I havent checked load just yet, lol.

Ambient temps are in the 20-22C range, so my loop doesnt get down to around ambient, but its doing a great job in general. Before CPU and GPu never really went above 50C, 53C or so load on CPU before I added nb/vrm block.

So yeah, w00t! Wonder if my rig can OC more now, especially on the nb, he he...

EDIT: I willa dd one thing tho, for the price of that damn block and for it to be shipped from Germany, it ad BETTER give me temps like that, lol. I completely expected around 33C tho, thats what everthing in my loop has been keeping at. W/C for the WIN!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

i so need to get my rig watercooled lol...plus a new case


----------



## Seanicy

in an update from this post

I got my 1055T to
300 Bus
12X Multi
3.6Ghz core @ 1.46v
2.4Ghz NB
2100 HT link
1600Mhz RAM


















Now why does my GTX480 on Orb say -1MB memory? Is it the Beta drivers? 06's last test showed my 480 as correct. Going to switch drivers again with the WHQL ones and retest...


----------



## Kokin

I'm not sure how Nvidia drivers work, but I know when I forced AA from 0 to 8x and AF from 0 to 16x in CCC, my GPU score in Vantage dropped from 12k to 9-10k for the Performance preset. If you have any forced settings, that might be screwing with your scores, if not the beta drivers.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I'm not sure how Nvidia drivers work, but I know when I forced AA from 0 to 8x and AF from 0 to 16x in CCC, my GPU score in Vantage dropped from 12k to 9-10k for the Performance preset. If you have any forced settings, that might be screwing with your scores, if not the beta drivers.

Got the GTX480 to fully use its self in BC2. I need to install 3D Mark 06 again and see if its still doing the same or not. I uninstalled the BETA drivers and went back to the WHQL ones.

In my Nvidia CP I got all my settings to application controlled except for the performance which is set to max performance...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoS* 
The thing is that I had my pc already OCed, it was workin just fine b4 I unplugged everything like 2 days ago and brought it over to a buddy's house. I hook up everything and when I went to turn it on I got like 3 seconds of power and I didnt get no display or a post, just nothing. I like said b4 the psu still has power, cause the fan to it stays running for like a minute or so and the 2 memory LED lights are on. Can it still be the cpu-nb multi? Ima keep messing wit it and see wat happens, til tomorrow ima call MSI Tech. since they dont work on the weekends.

Sorry I took so long to get back brother. Been busy with the house, yard and a Long weekend of Dogs and Memorial day parties.

To answer your (?), This is the exact situation. CO the PC through Bios, only rebooting and not fully shutting down. Then you shut the PC down after running COMPLETELY stable with a x14+ CPU-NB Multi and try to bootup and it just runs the lights and fan with no Vido signal. All you have to do is tunr off the PSU (Don't have to unplug), Clear the BIOS and boot back up. Should give a Check CMOS error and option to F1 (enter BIOS) or F2 (continue with stock settings). Make sure that once you get back into BIOS and complete your Stable settings, you save those settings were 3Ghz CPU-NB is stable. That way you'll just have to enter BIOS again and load your preset. You might have to save the 3ghz CPU-NB Setting to 2600 (x13), reboot with that and then go back into BIOS and change the NB multi back to x15, then reboot again. Sucks, I know. but it's the way that it is on this board... Oh well I gues. Good Luck. Let us know.

And once again, sorry for taking long to get back to you on this issue!


----------



## mav2000

Just got my replacement board back from MSI...its a version 1.1 this time around...any differences?


----------



## SwishaMane

K guys, now that I got my rig cooled like it needs, Im gonna be restarting my OC from scratch. I shooting for 4ghz+ with a 220 fsb or more at least. Im on 4 dimms of 1333, and hope to get 1600 out of them. Heres my load temps 30 mins into OCCT Linpack at 204x16...

1.45vcore cpu, 1.4v cpu-nb, 1.44v nb, 2000 nb and htt, keeping everything stock or close to stock as I test fsb. Once I get that, I'll go for CPU freq., then shoot for the stars on the nb freq. Temps looking real good tho...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Just got my replacement board back from MSI...its a version 1.1 this time around...any differences?

ships with bios 1.9 and minor component placement changes


----------



## Snowman1989

My board was on fire. Literally.


----------



## raisethe3

Geez, crazy. Have you tried RMA 'ing the board?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
My board was on fire. Literally.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Geez, crazy. Have you tried RMA 'ing the board?

Yea, gonna mail it to NCIX on friday.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
K guys, now that I got my rig cooled like it needs, Im gonna be restarting my OC from scratch. I shooting for 4ghz+ with a 220 fsb or more at least. Im on 4 dimms of 1333, and hope to get 1600 out of them. Heres my load temps 30 mins into OCCT Linpack at 204x16...

1.45vcore cpu, 1.4v cpu-nb, 1.44v nb, 2000 nb and htt, keeping everything stock or close to stock as I test fsb. Once I get that, I'll go for CPU freq., then shoot for the stars on the nb freq. Temps looking real good tho...

Hey keep that Nb Chipset voltage down below 1.3v. I'm running a C3955 @ 4Ghz, CPUNB @ 3Ghz with 4Gb kit running at 1600 Cas6 and I'm only @ 1.27v on NB Chipset. Start around 1.2v and work up from there. Only add .01v at a time IF absolutely neccessary.... Otherwise leave it alone.

And you should leave the CPU-NB Voltage at Auto until you need extra volts. no sense adding heat. JMO Though.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hey keep that Nb Chipset voltage down below 1.3v. I'm running a C3955 @ 4Ghz, CPUNB @ 3Ghz with 4Gb kit running at 1600 Cas6 and I'm only @ 1.27v on NB Chipset. Start around 1.2v and work up from there. Only add .01v at a time IF absolutely neccessary.... Otherwise leave it alone.

And you should leave the CPU-NB Voltage at Auto until you need extra volts. no sense adding heat. JMO Though.









What do you suggest I set all the pic-e voltages, and the HT Link Voltage, and SB voltage? The last 4-5 voltage options basically... I'm about to try a 208x15 run at cas 7.

BTW, should I expect better fsb OCs with cooler nb and vrms?


----------



## Crisao23

Lotsa fixes for latest bios on MSI's .de forum:

A7577AMS.1C0 ---> A7577AMS.1D3 (A7577AMS.1D4 still missing)

- Fix max FSB function with 6 cores CPU; - Fix max FSB function with six cores CPU;
- Fix HT Link Voltage deviation. - Fix HT Link Voltage deviation.
- Fix 6 Cores CPU, auto max fsb function sometimes shows oc fail warning message; - Fix CPU cores 6, auto max fsb function sometimes shows oc fail warning message;
- Update AgesaMSI eModule to V3_6.06 (05/19/2010) - Update to AgesaMSI eModule V3_6.06 (05/19/2010)
a. Modify Unlock CPU Core function to improve unlock success percentage for 960T CPU. a. Modify Unlock CPU core function to improve unlock success percentage for CPU 960T.
b. Fix system still change PState at idle mode when used Rev E CPU and "AMD Turbo Core Technology" function is disabled. b. Fix system still change pstat at idle mode when used Rev E CPU and AMD Core Technology Turbo "function is disabled.
c. Fix system hang on FFh when used CPU Core Control to disabled CPU core and Unlock CPU Core is enabled. c. Fix system hang on FFh when used to control CPU Core CPU core disabled and Unlock CPU core is enabled.
d. Fix system can't boot to OS when used CPU Core Control function disabled unlocked core then disabled Unlock CPU Core function. d. Fix system can not boot to OS when used CPU Core Control function disabled then disabled Unlock unlocked core CPU core function.
e. Fix the CPU FSB overclock ability not good issue when used DDR3 2GB memory and set "FSB/DRAM Ratio" to 1:2. e. Fix the CPU FSB overclock ability not good issue when used 2GB DDR3 memory and set "FSB / DRAM Ratio to 1:2.
f. Patch the "AMD Turbo Core Technology" function's CPUVID too high issue when over voltage from UP6262. f. patch the "Core Technology AMD Turbo" function's CPUVID issue when too high over voltage from UP6262.
g. Add "Auto" option for "AMD Turbo Core Technology" item and set to default value, the "Auto" option means that Turbo Core Technology will linked to AMD Cool'n'Quiet Technology. g. Add "Auto" option for "Turbo AMD Core Technology" item and set to default value, the "Auto" option means that Turbo Core Technology will linked to AMD Cool'n'Quiet Technology.
h. Modify the "Adjusted CPU Frequency" and "Adjusted Turbo Core Freq." h. Modify the "Adjusted CPU Frequency" and "Adjusted Turbo Core Freq." function code for Rev E CPU.[/list]function code for Rev E CPU. [/ list]
- Modify M-Flash boot function will skip CPU FID VID init patch code; - Modify M flash boot function will skip CPU FID VID init patch code;
- Update CPU-Z to V0.09. - Update CPU-Z to v0.09.

They're testing d4 version (on ftp right now).

Good news.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
What do you suggest I set all the pic-e voltages, and the HT Link Voltage, and SB voltage? The last 4-5 voltage options basically... I'm about to try a 208x15 run at cas 7.

BTW, should I expect better fsb OCs with cooler nb and vrms?

1. PCI-e Voltages (i.e. Voltage and I/O Voltage)- I wouldn't touch these unless you are running more than one Video Card and having issues.
2. HT Link Voltage- I have mine running at 1.30v. Stock is 1.20v I have my HT Link set to 2000mhz. but I have found that when running anything over stock speeds in other areas, this helped me.
3. SB Controls your SATA input and output signal. I see that you're running 2 640Gb WD Cav's. If you are running them in Raid and are issues, bump it up a couple of steps. Otherwise, if no speacial HDD setup then leave it at Auto.
4. When running 1600mhz Ram and Above, remember to up the PCU DDR-PHY Voltage up a bit. Where to will vary per system.

@ Crisao23,

Thanks for the update on BIOS. What are you thoughts on whther or not the newer BIOS will be better for a C3 Quad?


----------



## psychrage

I haven't read this thread for about a month, so I'm not sure if its been suggested or not. However, I've found that an unstable video card overclock will also cause the dreaded hypertransport sync flood error.


----------



## Crisao23

I'm using the 1C bios with success with the quad. Two video cards, no issues at all.

I hope that they add even more stability to the board, maybe fine tuning so we can use less voltage with the same results. And of course clearing the path to a safe 6 core future upgrade with no vrm issues or active phase switching issues.


----------



## ryman546

is everyone's 790fx taking a dump with new hex cores? I know mine blew up.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
I'm using the 1C bios with success with the quad. Two video cards, no issues at all.

I hope that they add even more stability to the board, maybe fine tuning so we can use less voltage with the same results. And of course clearing the path to a safe 6 core future upgrade with no vrm issues or active phase switching issues.

You got a link for the 1C BIOS?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You got a link for the 1C BIOS?

1C is available on the MSI website


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You got a link for the 1C BIOS?

Here's a link to the official site's 1C BIOS. I'll be trying it for my C2 955 as well.









http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
1C is available on the MSI website

Totally beat me to it.









Btw, I hate that summer is coming up. I can't overclock as high anymore since I live on the second floor and it gets HOT in my room. Probably gonna stick to stock speeds for now, since my temps have gone up 5-7CÂ° than usual.


----------



## Rockr69

I wonder how much longer MSI will continue to support this board with BIOS updates now that the 890 chipset is out?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I wonder how much longer MSI will continue to support this board with BIOS updates now that the 890 chipset is out?

Does it really matter? I think they got it pretty pinned down, mebbe just for future CPU and RAM support. I'm still on 1.8 or some sh**...


----------



## ryman546

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I wonder how much longer MSI will continue to support this board with BIOS updates now that the 890 chipset is out?


Well have they fixed everyone's board blowing up with new hex cores?


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
is everyone's 790fx taking a dump with new hex cores? I know mine blew up.

mine did, got a new board back from rma and now i'm limiting myself to 1.475 vcore


----------



## Rockr69

I guess what I was meaning is how far can this board go with good bios updates. I feel there's a long way to go, but bios development will probably start to taper off now that the 890 chipset is out.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
is everyone's 790fx taking a dump with new hex cores? I know mine blew up.

Mine did, I was only at 4004 MHz 1.4v


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
Mine did, I was only at 4004 MHz 1.4v

I'm on 1.b and am sitting at 4050Mhz, 1.45v. I'm not stable though, was trying to play BC2 yesterday and the game kept freezing and crashing. Going to mess with it some more, but not having any issues except instability...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
I'm on 1.b and am sitting at 4050Mhz, 1.45v. I'm not stable though, was trying to play BC2 yesterday and the game kept freezing and crashing. Going to mess with it some more, but not having any issues except instability...

It seems like it cold be the boards with the weak VRM's.... I don't see why they wouldn't have predicted this issue and "poof proofed" it....


----------



## KittensMewMew

Hello all, I figured this would be the best place to ask some questions about the board I recently got. I have a C3 965 in it and I'm having issues.

I keep getting hypertransport flood sync errors. Doesn't really matter what I'm doing, but it occurs more often during gaming. It has crashed more than once while I'm surfing the internet though, so I'm not really sure what that means.

Everything is set to stock (voltages, speeds etc.), and I manually set my RAM timings and voltage to the manufacturer standards. I'm not sure what voltages if anything I should bump. My temperatures are at about 34 idle, 55 load (Prime 95)- I don't have my Deltas attached as of right now and am using Yate Loons instead.

The only other weird thing is when it shuts down on one of these errors, I get a weird buzzing through my speakers and the 5850's fan spins up to about 100% (LOUDDDDD).

I'm not really sure what to do.

Oh, and when I try to update the Bios from a bootable USB the mobo is all "screw that noise" and jumps straight to my Windows boot drive- it doesn't give me the command prompt or anything. Is there a setting to change that?


----------



## Farashin

Has anyone else had trouble updating to the letter bioses? I've been using M-flash with no problems, but it won't recognize 1.a, 1.b, or 1.c. I've got all three on the same thumb drive I've been using, along with 1.9 which shows up as normal. I looked over mduclow's m-flash post again and saw the bit about having only the file on the drive, so I wiped the drive and put just A7577AMS.1C0 then tried again, but the module showed an empty drive. Any suggestions?


----------



## KittensMewMew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farashin* 
Has anyone else had trouble updating to the letter bioses? I've been using M-flash with no problems, but it won't recognize 1.a, 1.b, or 1.c. I've got all three on the same thumb drive I've been using, along with 1.9 which shows up as normal. I looked over mduclow's m-flash post again and saw the bit about having only the file on the drive, so I wiped the drive and put just A7577AMS.1C0 then tried again, but the module showed an empty drive. Any suggestions?

I'm getting the same thing as you for any of the 3 latest bioses.


----------



## zefs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew* 
Hello all, I figured this would be the best place to ask some questions about the board I recently got. I have a C3 965 in it and I'm having issues.

I keep getting hypertransport flood sync errors. Doesn't really matter what I'm doing, but it occurs more often during gaming. It has crashed more than once while I'm surfing the internet though, so I'm not really sure what that means.

Everything is set to stock (voltages, speeds etc.), and I manually set my RAM timings and voltage to the manufacturer standards. I'm not sure what voltages if anything I should bump. My temperatures are at about 34 idle, 55 load (Prime 95)- I don't have my Deltas attached as of right now and am using Yate Loons instead.

The only other weird thing is when it shuts down on one of these errors, I get a weird buzzing through my speakers and the 5850's fan spins up to about 100% (LOUDDDDD).

I'm not really sure what to do.

Oh, and when I try to update the Bios from a bootable USB the mobo is all "screw that noise" and jumps straight to my Windows boot drive- it doesn't give me the command prompt or anything. Is there a setting to change that?

I sometimes get that error as well, when my GPU overclock fails.
About the bios update issues, negative.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew* 
Hello all, I figured this would be the best place to ask some questions about the board I recently got. I have a C3 965 in it and I'm having issues.

I keep getting hypertransport flood sync errors. Doesn't really matter what I'm doing, but it occurs more often during gaming. It has crashed more than once while I'm surfing the internet though, so I'm not really sure what that means.

Everything is set to stock (voltages, speeds etc.), and I manually set my RAM timings and voltage to the manufacturer standards. I'm not sure what voltages if anything I should bump. My temperatures are at about 34 idle, 55 load (Prime 95)- I don't have my Deltas attached as of right now and am using Yate Loons instead.

The only other weird thing is when it shuts down on one of these errors, I get a weird buzzing through my speakers and the 5850's fan spins up to about 100% (LOUDDDDD).

I'm not really sure what to do.

Oh, and when I try to update the Bios from a bootable USB the mobo is all "screw that noise" and jumps straight to my Windows boot drive- it doesn't give me the command prompt or anything. Is there a setting to change that?

The hypertransport sync flood error is almost always video card OC fail or memory fail.With the memory it doesn't matter what the manufacturer says if the mobo doesn't like them they won't play nice. Not sure about the bios thing I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farashin* 
Has anyone else had trouble updating to the letter bioses? I've been using M-flash with no problems, but it won't recognize 1.a, 1.b, or 1.c. I've got all three on the same thumb drive I've been using, along with 1.9 which shows up as normal. I looked over mduclow's m-flash post again and saw the bit about having only the file on the drive, so I wiped the drive and put just A7577AMS.1C0 then tried again, but the module showed an empty drive. Any suggestions?

You have to setup the flash drive to emulate the A drive as a boot disc. There are instructions on the internet to do this. Once you have the flash drive setup you then put the bios file into the root directory of that drive, not in a folder. When you open M-Flash make the 1st choice BIOS UPDATE then arrow down to the next choice push enter and choose partition 0. Your bios file will now show and you can flash your bios.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey does anyone have a problem where when you are using 8gigs of ram you have to up the timings btw im using the ocz amd black ram the one with 8-8-8-24 timings but i have them @ 9-9-9-25 pc will run with them at 8-8-8-24 as long as i dont do anything like play games or anything that uses alot of ram its stable at 9-9-9-25 100% and im using bios v1.12 it just frustrates me how i can not run them at rated specs.


----------



## Farashin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You have to setup the flash drive to emulate the A drive as a boot disc.

I've never had to do this before, I've always just had the drive formatted in FAT32 with the file in root and its worked just fine. In fact, I can still do this with 1.9, just not with 1.a, 1.b, or 1.c.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farashin* 
I've never had to do this before, I've always just had the drive formatted in FAT32 with the file in root and its worked just fine. In fact, I can still do this with 1.9, just not with 1.a, 1.b, or 1.c.

My FAT32 flash drive worked with 1.C/1.12 using M-Flash.


----------



## Kokin

Just wanted to report that AMD Cool n Quiet works with overclocks in the official 1.C/v1.12 BIOS. Switches from 3.9ghz|1.47V to 3.75ghz|1.25V to 3.15ghz|1.15V to 1.2ghz|0.975V with my FSB/HT ref clock set at 300mhz. I set Win7's power option to Power-Saving in addition to making sure the green button on the top-right corner of AOD is not activated (click it to make sure). CnQ is enabled in my BIOS and not set on Auto.

Don't bash me for using CnQ, since I'd rather just surf the web/do minor stuff with temps in the low 30Â°C instead of 50Â°C+ and the summer heat makes it so much harder to refrain from using CnQ/AOD, especially when my whole rig is air-cooled. While playing Dragon Age Origins, my temps were around the mid-40Â°C instead of the usual mid-50Â°C. This makes me miss winter so much.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Just wanted to report that AMD Cool n Quiet works with overclocks in the official 1.C/v1.12 BIOS. Switches from 3.9ghz|1.47V to 3.75ghz|1.25V to 3.15ghz|1.15V to 1.2ghz|0.975V with my FSB/HT ref clock set at 300mhz. I set Win7's power option to Power-Saving in addition to making sure the green button on the top-right corner of AOD is not activated (click it to make sure). CnQ is enabled in my BIOS and not set on Auto.

Don't bash me for using CnQ, since I'd rather just surf the web/do minor stuff with temps in the low 30Â°C instead of 50Â°C+ and the summer heat makes it so much harder to refrain from using CnQ/AOD, especially when my whole rig is air-cooled. While playing Dragon Age Origins, my temps were around the mid-40Â°C instead of the usual mid-50Â°C. This makes me miss winter so much.










i have noticed this works quite well with 1.12 bios. 3.7ghz down to 800mhz no problems.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

still trying to work out overclocking my new ram, OCZBE1600C8LV4GK kit. doesnt seem to overclock as well than my old platinum ram i had before RMA. any1 used these modules before? and how well did you overclock them?


----------



## zefs

Black edition OCZ is major fail. Lot's of people have had problems before, including me.
I would recommend returning them for a different product, like corsair xms or mushkin.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zefs*


Black edition OCZ is major fail. Lot's of people have had problems before, including me.
I would recommend returning them for a different product, like corsair xms or mushkin.


I second for Corsair or Mushkin RAM.

Also, it's very nice to get away with running 3.15ghz at 1.15V and 3.75ghz at 1.25V with no crashes, especially during gaming. I'm starting to appreciate CnQ even more now.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Just wanted to report that AMD Cool n Quiet works with overclocks in the official 1.C/v1.12 BIOS. Switches from 3.9ghz|1.47V to 3.75ghz|1.25V to 3.15ghz|1.15V to 1.2ghz|0.975V with my FSB/HT ref clock set at 300mhz. I set Win7's power option to Power-Saving in addition to making sure the green button on the top-right corner of AOD is not activated (click it to make sure). CnQ is enabled in my BIOS and not set on Auto.

Don't bash me for using CnQ, since I'd rather just surf the web/do minor stuff with temps in the low 30Â°C instead of 50Â°C+ and the summer heat makes it so much harder to refrain from using CnQ/AOD, especially when my whole rig is air-cooled. While playing Dragon Age Origins, my temps were around the mid-40Â°C instead of the usual mid-50Â°C. This makes me miss winter so much.









That is sweet. Dling new bios NOW... Id like to be at like 1ghz surfing web, then 4+ when Crysis 2 drops. NP with that at all... I wouldn't mind seeing my temps like 22C at that rate.

Been busy RE re-oc'ing my rig here... currently 220x15, all stock freq., and stable so far, 8-8-8-24-32 on my 8GB 4x2 Corsair Greenbacks. Yeah, I cant get 1600 at cas 6 Mastiff(boy) but I'm gonna have something. You know I'm just teasing you bro,


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Been busy RE re-oc'ing my rig here... currently 220x15, all stock freq., and stable so far, 8-8-8-24-32 on my 8GB 4x2 Corsair Greenbacks. Yeah, I cant get 1600 at cas 6 Mastiff(boy) but I'm gonna have something. You know I'm just teasing you bro,









You're gonna need to watercool your RAM like he does.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hello people please answer me........Hey does anyone have a problem where when you are using 8gigs of ram you have to up the timings btw im using the ocz amd black ram the one with 8-8-8-24 timings but i have them @ 9-9-9-25 pc will run with them at 8-8-8-24 as long as i dont do anything like play games or anything that uses alot of ram its stable at 9-9-9-25 100% and im using bios v1.12 it just frustrates me how i can not run them at rated specs.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Hello people please answer me........Hey does anyone have a problem where when you are using 8gigs of ram you have to up the timings btw im using the ocz amd black ram the one with 8-8-8-24 timings but i have them @ 9-9-9-25 pc will run with them at 8-8-8-24 as long as i dont do anything like play games or anything that uses alot of ram its stable at 9-9-9-25 100% and im using bios v1.12 it just frustrates me how i can not run them at rated specs.

When you run 8gig of ram your going to have to give them more voltage,also your running your IMC @3ghz,this puts a hell of a strain on the IMC and the ram at the same time.

Dont forget that 790fx chipsets were never designed for hexa core cpu's,so this in itself is putting extra strain on the mobo.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
That is sweet. Dling new bios NOW... Id like to be at like 1ghz surfing web, then 4+ when Crysis 2 drops. NP with that at all... I wouldn't mind seeing my temps like 22C at that rate.

Been busy RE re-oc'ing my rig here... currently 220x15, all stock freq., and stable so far, 8-8-8-24-32 on my 8GB 4x2 Corsair Greenbacks. Yeah, I cant get 1600 at cas 6 Mastiff(boy) but I'm gonna have something. You know I'm just teasing you bro,

















- It's all good man! Try Bumping the CPU DDR-PHY some and retest between steps. You have to work your way down with the timings. I didn't just pop in my ram and set those timings and away I went. I really did a alot of reserch and testing. Literally weeks of fine tuning... It takes some time but I think that you'll get em riht where you want them...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
You're gonna need to watercool your RAM like he does.









These have built in jackets. I like em. Gaurantees me to have cool running memory all of the time. And when I finally get a setup that will run these suckers at their rated speeds, I'll be ready for some real fun at OCing them.









P.S. Can anyone breifly tell me again how to flash to new BIOS from a CD. I've only used the USB method and my stick died on me.


----------



## ridn3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
does anyone have a problem where when you are using 8gigs of ram you have to up the timings

i had this problem when i was running a C2 rev 720, but with the new x6 i can run them at rated speeds or oc'd at rated the voltage, even had success undervolting the ram to 1.6v. using 1b0 bios BTW and tried with all new bios revisions without problems too


----------



## Kokin

So for people who go up to 3ghz NB-CPU, what voltage do you use for your NB-CPU voltage? Currently running it at 2700mhz with my CPU-NB @ 1.25V. Next multiplier is 3ghz, hence my question.

My previous settings would be in the 1.45-1.5V range, but that was also before I lowered everything else and I found out that I was running voltages way too high. (Thanks to Mastiffman!







)


----------



## Crisao23

I use my 965 C3 at 1.45v for 4GHz and the CPU-NB is at 2800MHz at 1.27v. It pass a 24h+ prime 95 blend test.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
So for people who go up to 3ghz NB-CPU, what voltage do you use for your NB-CPU voltage? Currently running it at 2700mhz with my CPU-NB @ 1.25V. Next multiplier is 3ghz, hence my question.

My previous settings would be in the 1.45-1.5V range, but that was also before I lowered everything else and I found out that I was running voltages way too high. (Thanks to Mastiffman!







)

Well, I'm using BIOS 1.84b (need to reflash but my USB is dead) and I'm using 1.43v (1.46v in Everst) and I'm running 4Ghz/3ghz 1600 Cas6 24+ Stable.

But you have a C2 so oyu may very well need a bit more than that. The best I can tell you is to start low, First test your CPU @ 4ghz in SmallFFT's P95 mode for 24+ stability. Then test the CPUNB @ 3Ghz with 1.42v in bios. See how long it runs for and keep increasing the voltage, 1 step at a time (.01v) and retest with Blend in between each step, until you are 24+ stable. Make sure that you test the CPU in Small FFT's mode first for 24+ as well as the Ram in Blend at the speed you want it to run with the 3ghz CPUNB. but you will want to run the CPUNB @ 2.6Ghz first (or something you know is competely stable for 24+) when testing the Ram.

Using these 2 steps first, will ensure that both CPU and Ram are stable first so you can take them out of the equation...

P.S. I'm glad to be of service! I'm still unemployee so i feel that I have to contribute somewhere else in life. I like to help people anyway!

Happy OCing!


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey guys i run cpu-nb @ 3Ghz using 1.32 volts and btw the phenom X6 1090T overclocks way better then my old phenom X4 965 c3 by far with my old 965 i could not even think about getting 4ghz even at 1.56v just couldnt do it. I only tried to get 4ghz in win 7 64bit os though i herd those suck in 64bit os i found out that is true. and btw dude i kno that the chipset i have was not made for my new hexa core but until the asus crosshair iv extreme comes out im staying with the 790fx-gd70.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Hey guys i run cpu-nb @ 3Ghz using 1.32 volts and btw the phenom X6 1090T overclocks way better then my old phenom X4 965 c3 by far with my old 965 i could not even think about getting 4ghz even at 1.56v just couldnt do it. I only tried to get 4ghz in win 7 64bit os though i herd those suck in 64bit os i found out that is true. and btw dude i kno that the chipset i have was not made for my new hexa core but until the asus crosshair iv extreme comes out im staying with the 790fx-gd70.

you must have had a 965 from a bad batch.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
you must have had a 965 from a bad batch.

I cant hit it at max voltage either. a lot of them max out at 3.9 on air. I can get it to boot at 4008 but not benchmark


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
So for people who go up to 3ghz NB-CPU, what voltage do you use for your NB-CPU voltage? Currently running it at 2700mhz with my CPU-NB @ 1.25V. Next multiplier is 3ghz, hence my question.

My previous settings would be in the 1.45-1.5V range, but that was also before I lowered everything else and I found out that I was running voltages way too high. (Thanks to Mastiffman!







)

mines at 1.4 for 3000 nb


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
you must have had a 965 from a bad batch.

must have i was thinking that to o i know everyone says they are better if the last 5 numbers are small dont know if it is true or not but mine are 90225 all numbers are filled my new phenom 1090t is 00225 so the whole number thing might be true


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
mines at 1.4 for 3000 nb

dude i had 2 WD Caviar Black 1TB in raid 0 but everytime i was in windows the computer would like stop responding every few mins and i would have to wait for it to respond agin oh and i did use the southbridge not the other onboard crap lol i reformated a few times and reinstalled windows 7 samething everytime. i googled it never found the answer as to why other then there not meant for raid but i have seen reviews where they have raid them so i dont know.


----------



## Bartleby3004

hi im new to the thread i have had my system for almost a year now and i have been trying to reach the 4ghz mark on my cpu for a long time now. my current system is phenom ii x2 550be unlocked to x4 so its the b50 be, 790fx-gd70, 8gigs of patriot 1333el ddr3, and an msi gtx 470, and i also have a custom wc loop with a koolance cpu-360, and x2 1tb wd blue 7200rpm in raid 0. so my question is.... how can i get my cpu voltage a little higher than 1.55??? im confused because i read earlier on this same thread that they had theirs a little higher than 1.575, and to be honest i think thats all i need when i reach 3.9ghz its stable for about 10 minutes with 313 fsb. then bam! bsod! very frustrating. and 4ghz with that will boot but i cant do anything. another question is does my timing on my memory effect this overclock? i have yet to overclock my ram when i take it to 313fsb i usually underclock it to 1259 or somethin like that.

Thanks let me know if anyone can help
Brian


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
yes it will work with that, but I'm tellin ya it's your cpu.

Got my rma cpu back from amd,still stuck on ff.What are the odds of having 2 doa sticks of ocz ram?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Got my rma cpu back from amd,still stuck on ff.What are the odds of having 2 doa sticks of ocz ram?

That effn sucks man. According to all the research I've done the ram doesn't even initialize until 3 or 4 more steps after the CPU, hence the FF code







ower on and first CPU initialization. Do you have access to another AM3 system to test your components? Cuz it's gotta be the board or the CPU to get stuck on FF


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That effn sucks man. According to all the research I've done the ram doesn't even initialize until 3 or 4 more steps after the CPU, hence the FF code







ower on and first CPU initialization. Do you have access to another AM3 system to test your components? Cuz it's gotta be the board or the CPU to get stuck on FF

Dont have access to another am3 system,had a friend try my 2 sticks of ram in his i7 machine,he could get it past post but it wouldnt load windows?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Got my rma cpu back from amd,still stuck on ff.What are the odds of having 2 doa sticks of ocz ram?

a friend just went through the same thing with ocz ram. he had 1 bad stick, rma'd, both new sticks were bad, rma'd again, 1 stick bad. i never had a problem with ocz ram but i keep hearing about people that do.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
a friend just went through the same thing with ocz ram. he had 1 bad stick, rma'd, both new sticks were bad, rma'd again, 1 stick bad. i never had a problem with ocz ram but i keep hearing about people that do.

Yea,you can look at new egg reviews and see alot of doa sticks,this is my first build and its been a nightmare,think i might drop it off at the local computer shop see what they say,tired of waiting on all these fng rma,s


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
That effn sucks man. According to all the research I've done the ram doesn't even initialize until 3 or 4 more steps after the CPU, hence the FF code







ower on and first CPU initialization. Do you have access to another AM3 system to test your components? Cuz it's gotta be the board or the CPU to get stuck on FF

Just hung up the phone with msi tech support,he told me that if i have doa ram it wont initalize the cpu,so looks like i will be waiting 3 weeks for some ram


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Just hung up the phone with msi tech support,he told me that if i have doa ram it wont initalize the cpu,so looks like i will be waiting 3 weeks for some ram









I'd go to a local brick and mortar store and get some more ram then rma bad ocz and sorry if I steered you in the wrong direction about the cpu.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I'd go to a local brick and mortar store and get some more ram then rma bad ocz and sorry if I steered you in the wrong direction about the cpu.

No prob,cpu sounded like the logical solution,just my luck to get 2 doa sticks of ram.


----------



## Kokin

Still having problems using lower voltages for 3000NB, it looks like I need to increase my NB voltage up or else I'm unstable during gaming. It works for 1.42V CPU-NB, but I think I'm lacking with 1.2V NB, I end up BSoDing after a few mins of TF2. What do you guys use for you NB voltage with your CPU-NB @ 3ghz?


----------



## hacksaw907

Hey everyone. Been awhile since I posted here. But I've come across a certain predicament and hope someone could help.

Now, I just bought a MSI GTX 480 (for the voltage tweak, of course), and plan to get the Thermalright Spitfire for it as well. However, the cooler block is ridiculously huge that I might need to move the card to the 4th PCI-e slot for it to fit. Any idea if that slot would run at 16x on its own, and as well if an 8600GT was installed in the 1st or 2nd PCI-e slot for PhysX processing?


----------



## mav2000

1st and 3rd pcie slots and with cards in both will give u dual 16x....i may be wrong though, so let others chip in. PCIE slots though, I am not counting the pci slots.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
Hey everyone. Been awhile since I posted here. But I've come across a certain predicament and hope someone could help.

Now, I just bought a MSI GTX 480 (for the voltage tweak, of course), and plan to get the Thermalright Spitfire for it as well. However, the cooler block is ridiculously huge that I might need to move the card to the 4th PCI-e slot for it to fit. Any idea if that slot would run at 16x on its own, and as well if an 8600GT was installed in the 1st or 2nd PCI-e slot for PhysX processing?

slots 1 and 3 are 16x, 2 and 4 are 8x. you should try it in 16x and 8x because theres not that much of a difference performance wise. in fact you probably wont notice. 8x will tend to post lower scores in benchmarks but not much lower. the 8600gt would become the main card if its in slot 1 i think, so you may want to try slot 2 or 3 for the 480 and slot 4 for the 8600gt.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacksaw907* 
Hey everyone. Been awhile since I posted here. But I've come across a certain predicament and hope someone could help.

Now, I just bought a MSI GTX 480 (for the voltage tweak, of course), and plan to get the Thermalright Spitfire for it as well. However, the cooler block is ridiculously huge that I might need to move the card to the 4th PCI-e slot for it to fit. Any idea if that slot would run at 16x on its own, and as well if an 8600GT was installed in the 1st or 2nd PCI-e slot for PhysX processing?

I would keep the 8600GT out of the equation. I had a 9800GTX+ which is newer than your 8600GT and that card did more harm than good when set as a dedicated PhysX card paired with my Palit GTX480. It's all up to you though in the end, I saw no performance increase what so ever...GL


----------



## hacksaw907

Hm... that sucks. I was hoping to put the GTX 480 in a x16 slot in order to maximize what I can get out of it, especially since I'm overclocking. Guess I have to hope the cooler fits when it's in slot 1.

As for the 8600GT, it wasn't really something I had to do, but just something to see if it worked. I'll try it out, and if it doesn't work out, I'll skip out as well. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ozlay

anyone no if you can use tri 5770s with a pci nvidia 9400


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
anyone no if you can use tri 5770s with a pci nvidia 9400

yes it will work. im using a gt240.


----------



## Bartleby3004

does anyone know how i can get my cpu voltage above 1.55?????? is it possible?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004* 
does anyone know how i can get my cpu voltage above 1.55?????? is it possible?

you'll cook your cpu and possibly the board.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004* 
does anyone know how i can get my cpu voltage above 1.55?????? is it possible?

I really wouldn't recommend it unless you got watercooling on the rest of your board, but you can go over 1.55 but using the CPU Voltage VDD in combination with the CPU Voltage. I've gone up to 1.6V, but air-cooling is very limited and I was maxing out temps back when it was winter. I STRONGLY advice you to not leave in with that voltage for prolonged amounts of time, as you will most likely fry something due to such high voltage, despite keeping your temps in check.


----------



## Bartleby3004

well ya im using water, temps really arent an issue, my max cpu temp at load is 48c i just need a little bump in voltage im at 1.55v 3.8ghz im not too concerned about fryin somethin i was plannin on gettin a new board anyway if somethin end up happenin. and lets say i want 1.6v what exactly would i put my cpu voltage at and the cpu vdd????


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004* 
well ya im using water, temps really arent an issue, my max cpu temp at load is 48c i just need a little bump in voltage im at 1.55v 3.8ghz im not too concerned about fryin somethin i was plannin on gettin a new board anyway if somethin end up happenin. and lets say i want 1.6v what exactly would i put my cpu voltage at and the cpu vdd????

Well, using the official 1.C/v1.12 BIOS, I can actually just adjust the CPU Voltage up to 1.98V, but if your BIOS version doesn't allow that, I would just set your CPU voltage to max and add as many clicks as you want to CPU VDD Voltage to your desired voltage. It might be a little confusing, but VDD is only to fine tune your actual voltage, which is the CPU Voltage.


----------



## stylixg

HELP! PLEASE!! I built the machine listed below. I was running Windows XP-64 w/ occasional BSOD. Figured I could/should upgrade to Win7 64 and that might take care of the BSODs. I can't get Win 7 to install for anything. I have gotten numerous different BSODs (0x24, 0x7E, 0x50 and 0x3D). All hardware is Win7 64 compliant. I have tested the drives using the WD disk tools from their site. I have tested both sticks of RAM with Memtest86+. All OK. I flashed to the most recent BIOS 7577 v1.C.

Here is where I think I'm at and why, but I want confirmation before going through the annoyance of RMA: Bad mobo. Memtest86+ would not boot consistently if selected, Win7 DVD wouldn't boot consistently if selected.

Any help would be so INCREDIBLY appreciated!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stylixg* 
HELP! PLEASE!! I built the machine listed below. I was running Windows XP-64 w/ occasional BSOD. Figured I could/should upgrade to Win7 64 and that might take care of the BSODs. I can't get Win 7 to install for anything. I have gotten numerous different BSODs (0x24, 0x7E, 0x50 and 0x3D). All hardware is Win7 64 compliant. I have tested the drives using the WD disk tools from their site. I have tested both sticks of RAM with Memtest86+. All OK. I flashed to the most recent BIOS 7577 v1.C.

Here is where I think I'm at and why, but I want confirmation before going through the annoyance of RMA: Bad mobo. Memtest86+ would not boot consistently if selected, Win7 DVD wouldn't boot consistently if selected.

Any help would be so INCREDIBLY appreciated!!

Try using just 2gigs of mem, pull one of the drives out and set bios to default settings. If none of that works try flashing back to BIOS 1.9


----------



## stylixg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Try using just 2gigs of mem, pull one of the drives out and set bios to default settings. If none of that works try flashing back to BIOS 1.9

Thank you, God, for forum lurkers!!

Rockr69, it looks like that worked so far. **keeping fingers crossed**

My question is why this worked and will I run into issues when I put the second stick in and hook up the other HDD?

And *update* Win7 just entered first-time setup! Thanks!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stylixg* 
Thank you, God, for forum lurkers!!

Rockr69, it looks like that worked so far. **keeping fingers crossed**

My question is why this worked and will I run into issues when I put the second stick in and hook up the other HDD?

And *update* Win7 just entered first-time setup! Thanks!

You should have no issues now with installing your hardware. That's pretty much SOP, using 1 stick of memory for the first install. Glad I could help!


----------



## mastical

Hypertransport sync flood error.

Ever since ive installed my new 5870 to my mobo ive been getting this error.
Everything works fine with one card connected but when crossfire is enabled itll crash. Ive read all over and cant really find a solid fix. Ive upped most of the voltages. Updated bios. It happens at stock settings and stock. Ive ran outta options.

Could adding a second gpu really make my pc this unstable?

Im open to all and any ideas. Help please.


----------



## 69BBNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Hypertransport sync flood error.

Ever since ive installed my new 5870 to my mobo ive been getting this error.
Everything works fine with one card connected but when crossfire is enabled itll crash. Ive read all over and cant really find a solid fix. Ive upped most of the voltages. Updated bios. It happens at stock settings and stock. Ive ran outta options.

Could adding a second gpu really make my pc this unstable?

Im open to all and any ideas. Help please.

I'm not really up to speed on this board, but its possible your psu is the culprit...

The 1000HX is very fussy about which rails are used for the modular PCIe power cables...http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=70317...this might help


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *69BBNova* 
I'm not really up to speed on this board, but its possible your psu is the culprit...

The 1000HX is very fussy about which rails are used for the modular PCIe power cables...http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=70317...this might help

Thanks man. I changed the rails around and so far no errors. Im an idiot too, I only connected only one 4 pin to the mobo cuz i replaced the psu 2 days ago and it only had one 4pin. So now it has the 8 pin connected and no problems except when i try to OC the cards in msi afterburner, ohh well no more errors for me. Thanks again.


----------



## h2kskull

Hi first post looking for info. - great forum but so many pages could not find the answers I was looking for via search hope you all can help.

Question - Can I with 3-4890s run two in crossfire and the third non-crossfire?
I currently have two 4890s and have access to a third. I would like to run SoftTH for widescreen gaming with 3 monitors, however, SoftTh requires an additional graphics card that is not crossfired.

Additionally with the MSI 790FX will the 2 cards in crossfire run at 16x and the third run 8X or will it be all 8X lanes?

Than you , in advance.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h2kskull* 
Hi first post looking for info. - great forum but so many pages could not find the answers I was looking for via search hope you all can help.

Question - Can I with 3-4890s run two in crossfire and the third non-crossfire?
I currently have two 4890s and have access to a third. I would like to run SoftTH for widescreen gaming with 3 monitors, however, SoftTh requires an additional graphics card that is not crossfired.

Additionally with the MSI 790FX will the 2 cards in crossfire run at 16x and the third run 8X or will it be all 8X lanes?

Than you , in advance.

I believe all will run at 8x, and sure you can choose not to Crossfire the card. Crossfire is done with a bridge connection AND enabling it in the BIOS. . so just dont use a bridge and make sure its disabled in the CCC (drivers) for the card you want out of the loop.


----------



## h2kskull

Thanks. Any thoughts on performance hit from 16x to 8x with 2-4890s in crossfire on the MSI 790FX mobo? I have read several posts here and there and no solid conclusion on how much of a hit, or even if there is much of a hit for tri-fire?
thx


----------



## moorhen2

1 gpu x16,2 gpu's x16 x16,3 gpu's x8 x16 x8,4 gpu's x8 x8 x8 x8.Hope this helps.

Performance between x16 and x8 not worth worrying about.


----------



## mastical

less than 10% between 16x and 8x Ive read.


----------



## Bartleby3004

alright so last week i posted on here about getting my voltage higher than 1.55 and was told to turn my cpu voltage up and fine tune it with the cpu voltage vdd so i did. reset and it didnt boot but the hdd led on my board was staying lit and the debugging led wasnt showing anything and the power and reset buttons dont respond. so basically im thinkin i fried it haha its really not a big deal but i just wanna hear what u guys think it is the board or the cpu basically i took my cpu out and everything looked fine the socket and the chip but i put the chip in my dads puter na socket am2 compaq and the cpu fan would strt for a half second or so then shut right off so i assume its the chip lol


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004*


alright so last week i posted on here about getting my voltage higher than 1.55 and was told to turn my cpu voltage up and fine tune it with the cpu voltage vdd so i did. reset and it didnt boot but the hdd led on my board was staying lit and the debugging led wasnt showing anything and the power and reset buttons dont respond. so basically im thinkin i fried it haha its really not a big deal but i just wanna hear what u guys think it is the board or the cpu basically i took my cpu out and everything looked fine the socket and the chip but i put the chip in my dads puter na socket am2 compaq and the cpu fan would strt for a half second or so then shut right off so i assume its the chip lol










1.55 is the max vCore for Phenom IIs, why exactly were you trying to go higher? I wouldn't be surprised if your CPU is dead.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
So for people who go up to 3ghz NB-CPU, what voltage do you use for your NB-CPU voltage? Currently running it at 2700mhz with my CPU-NB @ 1.25V. Next multiplier is 3ghz, hence my question.

My previous settings would be in the 1.45-1.5V range, but that was also before I lowered everything else and I found out that I was running voltages way too high. (Thanks to Mastiffman!







)

mines at 1.4volts for 3000.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Still having problems using lower voltages for 3000NB, it looks like I need to increase my NB voltage up or else I'm unstable during gaming. It works for 1.42V CPU-NB, but I think I'm lacking with 1.2V NB, I end up BSoDing after a few mins of TF2. What do you guys use for you NB voltage with your CPU-NB @ 3ghz?

@ 1.4volts in the bios...shows 1.42 in windows.


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004*


alright so last week i posted on here about getting my voltage higher than 1.55 and was told to turn my cpu voltage up and fine tune it with the cpu voltage vdd so i did. reset and it didnt boot but the hdd led on my board was staying lit and the debugging led wasnt showing anything and the power and reset buttons dont respond. so basically im thinkin i fried it haha its really not a big deal but i just wanna hear what u guys think it is the board or the cpu basically i took my cpu out and everything looked fine the socket and the chip but i put the chip in my dads puter na socket am2 compaq and the cpu fan would strt for a half second or so then shut right off so i assume its the chip lol










Dont you have a custom watercooler loop?

I highly doubt you killed that cpu.
Did you clear the cmos or take the battery out?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepergsr*


@ 1.4volts in the bios...shows 1.42 in windows.


Thanks for your input.







With a 955 C2, I think I can go as low as 1.42V or 1.43V in the BIOS menu, but I haven't found total stability yet, so I'll be posting as I get better results.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004* 
alright so last week i posted on here about getting my voltage higher than 1.55 and was told to turn my cpu voltage up and fine tune it with the cpu voltage vdd so i did. reset and it didnt boot but the hdd led on my board was staying lit and the debugging led wasnt showing anything and the power and reset buttons dont respond. so basically im thinkin i fried it haha its really not a big deal but i just wanna hear what u guys think it is the board or the cpu basically i took my cpu out and everything looked fine the socket and the chip but i put the chip in my dads puter na socket am2 compaq and the cpu fan would strt for a half second or so then shut right off so i assume its the chip lol









How high did you go? I've gone as high as 1.6V with only normal aircooling, so I also doubt that you've fried your chip especially since you have watercooling. My CPU is still alive and well.


----------



## Bartleby3004

i set the cpu voltage to 2. somethin dont remember the exact amount i did everything i could possibly think of pulled the battery out moved the cmos jumper pressed the clrcmos button and nothin. i just ordered the 37 dollar am3 single core cpu from newegg to see maybe if it is the cpu and if it is im just gona end up buyin the 1090t if i end up having to replace both board and cpu im sorry im gona say this i think im gona buy an i7 and an x58 board haha sorry i love amd but i am really impressed with the i7s. but honestly im really lookin forward to the 1090t so either way its gona be a big improvement


----------



## mav2000

ok...at 2v its surely dead......i really cant believe that u took it up to 2V and then expect t to work after that....I see LN2 at around 1.75-max 1.8v and that kills chips as well.


----------



## sleepergsr

2 volts is clearly a dead chip...i put money one it.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Yea,you can look at new egg reviews and see alot of doa sticks,this is my first build and its been a nightmare,think i might drop it off at the local computer shop see what they say,tired of waiting on all these fng rma,s


Okay got my computer back from a local computer shop,they tried to get my computer to post,tried diffrent ram and video card ,still stuck on ff,***!!!!!
any of you guys in the memphis area and want to help a newbie out,the computer tech told me my components arent compatible,i told him it is,he told me to buy an intel board and i7 and i wont have any problems!!lol!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Okay got my computer back from a local computer shop,they tried to get my computer to post,tried diffrent ram and video card ,still stuck on ff,***!!!!!
any of you guys in the memphis area and want to help a newbie out,the computer tech told me my components arent compatible,i told him it is,he told me to buy an intel board and i7 and i wont have any problems!!lol!!

The only way your going to suss this one out is to buy a cheap AM3 cpu and mobo from newegg and test your board with the new chip and the mobo with your existing chip unless you know someone who has some AM3 gear you can test on. I believe you already stated that you don't, so go the newegg route and that will give you time to both test your gear and return the new stuff within the 30 day return period. I know it sucks, but there's no guarantee that either one of your rma'd pieces are any good either. As I said earlier if your board is lighting up and running all the rest of your gear and the vid card fan is running at 100% it's you CPU. At least that's what it was for me.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

you could get a sempron140(single core am3, could be unlocked to a dual) for $32 @ newegg. probably cheaper than a repair shop bill. just a thought.

edit: i would never go back to a shop that told me to buy intel so i wouldn't have problems. not because i like amd, because they are idiots. s*** happens no matter what brand you go with.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
you could get a sempron140(single core am3, could be unlocked to a dual) for $32 @ newegg. probably cheaper than a repair shop bill. just a thought.

edit: i would never go back to a shop that told me to buy intel so i wouldn't have problems. not because i like amd, because they are idiots. s*** happens no matter what brand you go with.

Ditto! Most of the people at computer shops around here are morons! I wouldn't trust them with your machine much less mine!


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


The only way your going to suss this one out is to buy a cheap AM3 cpu and mobo from newegg and test your board with the new chip and the mobo with your existing chip unless you know someone who has some AM3 gear you can test on. I believe you already stated that you don't, so go the newegg route and that will give you time to both test your gear and return the new stuff within the 30 day return period. I know it sucks, but there's no guarantee that either one of your rma'd pieces are any good either. As I said earlier if your board is lighting up and running all the rest of your gear and the vid card fan is running at 100% it's you CPU. At least that's what it was for me.


Its taken me almost one year to buy all my components,bout 2 months now on rma's,think ill wait another month and rma every damn part except the case







,think that should do the trick,if not its not meant to be,ill go buy a dell lol.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Its taken me almost one year to buy all my components,bout 2 months now on rma's,think ill wait another month and rma every damn part except the case







,think that should do the trick,if not its not meant to be,ill go buy a dell lol.


Don't give up man it took me 4 years to buy mine and NEVER, EVER say you're going to buy a Dell again


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Don't give up man it took me 4 years to buy mine and NEVER, EVER say you're going to buy a Dell again










Just kidding,ive been taking my computer apart for the last hour,decided to check my power supply by taking a 400 watt out of my other computer,its got a 8pin and 20 pin power connector and only 1 6-pin pcie connector.Placed my motherboard on its box with ram and cpu still attached.Hooked up my video card with the 6 pin and 8pin connector from my 750 watt.Used the main 24pin from my 750 watt,hooked up the 8pin cpu power from the 400 watt.W







hen i hit the power button the cpu phase blue leds had 4 lights glowing/which is strange because its always only had 2 of the leds glow.Also seems the cpu fan is spinning faster,any suggestions?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Just kidding,ive been taking my computer apart for the last hour,decided to check my power supply by taking a 400 watt out of my other computer,its got a 8pin and 20 pin power connector and only 1 6-pin pcie connector.Placed my motherboard on its box with ram and cpu still attached.Hooked up my video card with the 6 pin and 8pin connector from my 750 watt.Used the main 24pin from my 750 watt,hooked up the 8pin cpu power from the 400 watt.W







hen i hit the power button the cpu phase blue leds had 4 lights glowing/which is strange because its always only had 2 of the leds glow.Also seems the cpu fan is spinning faster,any suggestions?

Are you still getting the FF code?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004*


i set the cpu voltage to 2. somethin dont remember the exact amount i did everything i could possibly think of pulled the battery out moved the cmos jumper pressed the clrcmos button and nothin. i just ordered the 37 dollar am3 single core cpu from newegg to see maybe if it is the cpu and if it is im just gona end up buyin the 1090t if i end up having to replace both board and cpu im sorry im gona say this i think im gona buy an i7 and an x58 board haha sorry i love amd but i am really impressed with the i7s. but honestly im really lookin forward to the 1090t so either way its gona be a big improvement


Whoa... I've never seen anyone go past 2V before. It might be better if you read up on the max safe voltages when overclocking on your next chip. It'd be a shame if you fried a 1090T or any i7.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Are you still getting the FF code?


yep


----------



## -deathrow-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartleby3004*


alright so last week i posted on here about getting my voltage higher than 1.55 and was told to turn my cpu voltage up and fine tune it with the cpu voltage vdd so i did. reset and it didnt boot but the hdd led on my board was staying lit and the debugging led wasnt showing anything and the power and reset buttons dont respond. so basically im thinkin i fried it haha its really not a big deal but i just wanna hear what u guys think it is the board or the cpu basically i took my cpu out and everything looked fine the socket and the chip but i put the chip in my dads puter na socket am2 compaq and the cpu fan would strt for a half second or so then shut right off so i assume its the chip lol










Hi guys! I'm a new system builder and i got this same problem stated by Bartleby3004. This happened after i got my board(new replacement after i RMA'd the 1st one;Persistent FF code) working for 9 days and when i was closing MW2 it just shutdown. Turned it on, no debug leds, no POST, number 1 cpu phase led off the 3 others were lit up, MB lights on, memory and hdd led staying lit.

I couldn't turn the system off without directly turning it off by the PSU switch since power and reset weren't responding.

Took the board out, barebone on a non-conductive surface and reseat cpu. Same thing as stated above. Tried one stick of RAM, alternate it with the other, no POST.

Cleared CMOS with the power cord off, no POST. 
Note: I'm new with this so I'm not sure about the switches with clearing the CMOS.

RMA'd this board again and hoping to get the new one next week. I just want to get some info regarding this problem. Thanks!


----------



## crunkazcanbe

anyone have new bios.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-deathrow-*


Hi guys! I'm a new system builder and i got this same problem stated by Bartleby3004. This happened after i got my board(new replacement after i RMA'd the 1st one;Persistent FF code) working for 9 days and when i was closing MW2 it just shutdown. Turned it on, no debug leds, no POST, number 1 cpu phase led off the 3 others were lit up, MB lights on, memory and hdd led staying lit.

I couldn't turn the system off without directly turning it off by the PSU switch since power and reset weren't responding.

Took the board out, barebone on a non-conductive surface and reseat cpu. Same thing as stated above. Tried one stick of RAM, alternate it with the other, no POST.

Cleared CMOS with the power cord off, no POST. 
Note: I'm new with this so I'm not sure about the switches with clearing the CMOS.

RMA'd this board again and hoping to get the new one next week. I just want to get some info regarding this problem. Thanks!


Hey -deathrow- make sure your 8 pin cpu power is seated properly and make sure you are using your motherboard standoffs and the motherboard is not grounding out anywhere. btw i had the same prob as you and it turned out to be my cpu 8 pin extension not connected properly.


----------



## -deathrow-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Hey -deathrow- make sure your 8 pin cpu power is seated properly and make sure you are using your motherboard standoffs and the motherboard is not grounding out anywhere. btw i had the same prob as you and it turned out to be my cpu 8 pin extension not connected properly.


Hi crunk! Ok, I'll take note of that cpu 8 pin extension when i get my replacement but it seems weird since I'm pretty sure all were seated properly even when i took it out of the case and reinserted it. My motherboard standoffs were properly placed, aligned and the screws too.


----------



## tek-plus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


New bios's coming thick and fast,2 today,as i said in my previous bios post,i have the changelogs for all 3 now:

A7577AMS.1A2 > A7577AMS.1A3

Fix W7 install fail if system build RAID and install MS-4256(USB3.0+Sata 6g).
Fix IDE Device detect order mistake if system build RAID and install MS-(USB3.0+SATA 6G).

A7577AMS.1A3 > A7577AMS.1A4

Update Raid OptionRom to v3.0.1540.59

A7577AMS 1A4 > A7577AMS 1A5

Change AGESA version from v3.5.4.0 to v3.6.9.0

Link to bios's:
http://www.ziddu.com/download/888377...S.1A3.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A4.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/890953...S.1A5.rar.html

A7577AMS 1A5 > A7577AMS 1A6

Change AGESA version from v3.6.9.0 to v3.7.0.0

http://www.ziddu.com/download/925742...S.1A6.rar.html

A7577AMS 1A6 > A7577AMS 1A8

Changelog to follow asap.

http://www.ziddu.com/download/932989...S.1A8.rar.html

Beta bios A7577AMS 1.AA.= 1.10b10

http://www.ziddu.com/download/951584...S.1AA.rar.html

Newest beta bios A7577AMS 1.AA > A7577AMS 1B1

http://www.ziddu.com/download/947716...S.1B1.rar.html

WARNING (use beta bios's at your own risk)


When will we see Beta Bios for above 1.C0. I have heard of betas for 1.D0 and above but cant seem to find them on my own??


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-deathrow-*


Hi crunk! Ok, I'll take note of that cpu 8 pin extension when i get my replacement but it seems weird since I'm pretty sure all were seated properly even when i took it out of the case and reinserted it. My motherboard standoffs were properly placed, aligned and the screws too.


Well bro that's really all I can think of you may have a bad board to cause it does happen but don't give up on these boards they really are nice I'm happy I have got my Phenom 1090T @ 4.2Ghz 1.54V on air most people say the boards want handle the X6 But mine is going stronge but when the asus crosshair 4 extreme is out I'm changing and this board will go to my dad.


----------



## ryman546

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Well bro that's really all I can think of you may have a bad board to cause it does happen but don't give up on these boards they really are nice I'm happy I have got my Phenom 1090T @ 4.2Ghz 1.54V on air most people say the boards want handle the X6 But mine is going stronge but when the asus crosshair 4 extreme is out I'm changing and this board will go to my dad.


yah i'm very suprised your board hasnt popped. Have you done extended hours of prime95? 5 hours+


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
yah i'm very suprised your board hasnt popped. Have you done extended hours of prime95? 5 hours+


Yes I have 10 hours prime95 and 5 hours occt stable I don't believe in the whole 24 hour stress testing thing I mean who in the hell will ever have the computer stressed that long lol and like I told someone elese I have a 120mm 4000rpm delta on the vrm and northbridge heatsink never gets hot to the touch I mean 40c max.


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tek-plus* 
When will we see Beta Bios for above 1.C0. I have heard of betas for 1.D0 and above but cant seem to find them on my own??

Here is the MSI FTP link:

ftp://jerryuser:[email protected]/

Do you really need a beta bios ?


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Here is the MSI FTP link:

ftp://jerryuser:[email protected]/

Do you really need a beta bios ?



Broke link dude.


----------



## Seanicy

Does anyone know what the LED code "2E" is for?

I am trying to get a stable OC on my 1055T and can't for the hell of me. It's either I get this 2E code after gaming or just a failed OC.

My temps are fine and doesn't break 46C on load with Linx running full system memory and passes 50 runs. Only when I try to game is when my system has issues. I can throw stress test after stress test but any game after 15 min will cause a crash and it's either a hard lock or this 2E code on the motherboard.

If anyone can help me with this, I would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Milotto

Hi i'm trying to reach 3.6ghz with my 720BE...just a question







: i set CPU VDD [email protected] and CPU Voltage (offset)@1.4725 but cinebench 11.5 crashes, i think crash depends on Vdroop, but also trying CPU [email protected] nothing changes..
Is there a right delta between values of these settings..?I thought that choosing a value like 1.5v for CPU voltage could help me but instead....








TnX a lot

P.S.: what driver do you use for this mobo..?MSI driver are the newest ?I've decided to re-install win7 64bit..


----------



## TJfrRATS

Hy friends, i am facing some problems with my 1.) RAID config, 2.) RAM usage & 3.) Power button on MB, below is the detail:

1.) RAID0 config: I am getting only 115 mb/s on blue slots and 200 mb/s on regular red slots, can anybody explain why is that, one thing to note, setting up raid on blue slots is lot easier as compared to regular red ones, i ran into lot of installation problems with red ones.

2.)My WIN 32bit and Xp show 2.75gb usable ram, why is that as my previous rig with intel e7500, asus mb and 4gb ram always showed 3.5 GB something usable? 
Also with win7 64bit i am facing strange problem, it is not stable with 6 gb of ram sometimes it gives BSOD at the time of bootup, as soon i pull out any one stick it boots up fine with 4gb,

3.) power botton on MB, only the power button on mb works when i boot, i pluged in power, reset leds as given in manual but only restart button works, power on button button on my cabi is not working

Please guys help me, i know you will understand my problems better as we all own same MB

Thanx Friends


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Broke link dude.


Link is working 100% tested with firefox and filezilla ftp client.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Yes I have 10 hours prime95 and 5 hours occt stable I don't believe in the whole 24 hour stress testing thing I mean who in the hell will ever have the computer stressed that long lol and like I told someone elese I have a 120mm 4000rpm delta on the vrm and northbridge heatsink never gets hot to the touch I mean 40c max.


i guess we have pretty much the same agenda...im waiting for the ch4 extreme also...=) i also got mine clock at 4.2 at 1.52 volts and i also got it prime at 2hours. i also use a antec spot fan on the nb and vrm and so far it looks pretty so far. nb temp stays at 48c on full load and cpu temp stays at 46c on full load for me. =)


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
i guess we have pretty much the same agenda...im waiting for the ch4 extreme also...=) i also got mine clock at 4.2 at 1.52 volts and i also got it prime at 2hours. i also use a antec spot fan on the nb and vrm and so far it looks pretty so far. nb temp stays at 48c on full load and cpu temp stays at 46c on full load for me. =)


yeah that's kool bro these 1090ts are really nice chips and the motherboards are to but there is something about the ch4 extreme maybe the fact I can use ati and nvidia together lol.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Link is working 100% tested with firefox and filezilla ftp client.


Sry dude if it was not broke like I said I'm on my moto driod phone lol prob just my phone lol


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
Yes I have 10 hours prime95 and 5 hours occt stable I don't believe in the whole 24 hour stress testing thing I mean who in the hell will ever have the computer stressed that long lol and like I told someone elese I have a 120mm 4000rpm delta on the vrm and northbridge heatsink never gets hot to the touch I mean 40c max.

Thats probably the exact trick to OCing the x6 and soon to be released x8 CPUs, keeping them VRM's cool. Thank god for meh gd-70 vrm / nb w/c block... Gonna be sweet!


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
i guess we have pretty much the same agenda...im waiting for the ch4 extreme also...=) i also got mine clock at 4.2 at 1.52 volts and i also got it prime at 2hours. i also use a antec spot fan on the nb and vrm and so far it looks pretty so far. nb temp stays at 48c on full load and cpu temp stays at 46c on full load for me. =)

I finally got my rig put together, could you post a pic of your setup? I wanna see how you have the SpotCool fans setup.


----------



## Magdary

Anyone have Esata working properly on the 790FX GD70 with windows 7.

Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.

Gets to the windows logo screen and just sits there for an age.

Any ideas?


----------



## -deathrow-

Finally got my 3rd board working fine for now after I RMA'd the first 2. Guys quick question: When I loaded optimized defaults in the BIOS, I don't have to change anything like the CPU core voltage, etc.. right? I'm a new system builder, pardon me if this question seems noobish I'm just making sure I'm not forgetting something. Thanks!


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-deathrow-* 
Finally got my 3rd board working fine for now after I RMA'd the first 2. Guys quick question: When I loaded optimized defaults in the BIOS, I don't have to change anything like the CPU core voltage, etc.. right? I'm a new system builder, pardon me if this question seems noobish I'm just making sure I'm not forgetting something. Thanks!

Wronge yout should always set yor ram to specs.


----------



## -deathrow-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Wronge yout should always set yor ram to specs.


Thanks! I managed to adjust without any problems.


----------



## sleepergsr

QUOTE=Snowman1989;9772073]I finally got my rig put together, could you post a pic of your setup? I wanna see how you have the SpotCool fans setup.[/QUOTE]

here you go snowman 1989


----------



## SwishaMane

Nice, custom mounting for the HK3.0 is a must!

Just wanted to let everyone one know my 965 C3 is OCing WELL across all 4 dimms on 8GB of the AMD Edition Corsair Dominators.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-284-_-Product

240x14 for 3.360ghz - 800Mhz DRAM freq. right now, still testing for max fsb, but is looking good. Im also at 8-8-8-24. Only 10 mins into stability test tho. Ill never get 6-6-6-18 like MastiffMan, but Im also using all four slots, so, uhh...









EDIT: I don't mean to inflict that my CPU is Ocing well, cause its below stock right now, but I mean the IMC's are holding strong. I feel this chip can get 3.9 stable, mebbe 4ghz even, but no more I wouldn't think...


----------



## mrrijo

I have this mother board and phenom II x4 965 Black edition.
My RAM is transcend(a cheap one) 2GB single stick which is the worst on the system. It is 9-9-9-24 1333.

Now as my pocket is empty i cant go for a newer ram something like CMD8GX3M4A1333C7(which is planned).

So, what can i do with this RAM to get max performance?

Is there any use in spending time on trying to any kind of OCing on this RAM. I intend to to NO OC on CPU, but just RAM.

I am a newb to OC, i read many many web pages, but still wanted to know best way of doing it from the masters here!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrrijo*


I have this mother board and phenom II x4 965 Black edition.
My RAM is transcend(a cheap one) 2GB single stick which is the worst on the system. It is 9-9-9-24 1333.

Now as my pocket is empty i cant go for a newer ram something like CMD8GX3M4A1333C7(which is planned).

So, what can i do with this RAM to get max performance?

Is there any use in spending time on trying to any kind of OCing on this RAM. I intend to to NO OC on CPU, but just RAM.

I am a newb to OC, i read many many web pages, but still wanted to know best way of doing it from the masters here!


I actually would recommend doing the opposite and OCing the CPU instead of the RAM. OCing RAM is much harder to get stable and there's a minimal gain from it.

Do you have the stock heatsink for your 965 and is it a C2 (140W version) or C3 (125W version)? If you do still have your stock heatsink, I would only recommend going up to 3.8ghz, which you can probably do on stock voltage and by raising the CPU multiplier to 19x. However, if you have an aftermarket cooler, I would opt for an even higher 4.0-4.1ghz OC. This is the biggest benefit in your case.

I also recommend saving up for at least 4GB of RAM, as you're really crippling yourself by running a single stick of RAM in single-channel mode. If you REALLY want to increase your RAM's performance, try lowering the timings down to 8-8-8-24 or even down to 7-7-7-21. Make sure you have the Drive Strength on [Both] instead of [Auto] and set Bank Interleaving disabled. If you fail on lowering the timings, you might have to increase your RAM's voltage, but make sure you only go one notch at a time and test it out, as you don't wanna kill your RAM and be RAM-less. Try not to go past 0.15V more than stock voltage for now.

This is all the advice I can give you, hopefully they help!







If anything you can get more advice from the others here.


----------



## mrrijo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I actually would recommend doing the opposite and OCing the CPU instead of the RAM. OCing RAM is much harder to get stable and there's a minimal gain from it.

Do you have the stock heatsink for your 965 and is it a C2 (140W version) or C3 (125W version)? If you do still have your stock heatsink, I would only recommend going up to 3.8ghz, which you can probably do on stock voltage and by raising the CPU multiplier to 19x. However, if you have an aftermarket cooler, I would opt for an even higher 4.0-4.1ghz OC. This is the biggest benefit in your case.

I also recommend saving up for at least 4GB of RAM, as you're really crippling yourself by running a single stick of RAM in single-channel mode. If you REALLY want to increase your RAM's performance, try lowering the timings down to 8-8-8-24 or even down to 7-7-7-21. Make sure you have the Drive Strength on [Both] instead of [Auto] and set Bank Interleaving disabled. If you fail on lowering the timings, you might have to increase your RAM's voltage, but make sure you only go one notch at a time and test it out, as you don't wanna kill your RAM and be RAM-less. Try not to go past 0.15V more than stock voltage for now.

This is all the advice I can give you, hopefully they help!







If anything you can get more advice from the others here.



Excellent, thanks for the quick and very useful update.

I have the stock cooler and i believe it is 140W edition..how to check that? I have a remote connection only to my pc now. OCing the CPU is not a priority for me now. I will try to change the RAM voltages stuff..and possibly not fry the ram.. Wish me luck!


----------



## Seanicy

I'll ask again...

Does anyone know what the motherboard LED code "2E" is for?
I am trying to OC my 1055T, right now I am at...

REF: 300
Muli: X12
CPU: 3.6Ghz @1.38v
NB: 2100Mhz 
HTL: 2100Mhz

Now I ran my CPU yesterday through 50 runs of Linx to make sure my OC was stable and it passed. So I then go and try to play AC2, all is good and well and played AC2 for about an hour with no crashes.

Next I open BFBC2, after about 10 min of playing a match online I started to notice my MSI AB OSD is saying my GPU is at 103C...I think to myself this can't be right and just kept playing cause while gaming in AC2 my GPU wasn't over 70C and this was on 80-97% GPU usage same as BC2...So I just kept playing till finally my GPU hit 110C and hard locked my PC and rebooted its self and just sat at a black screen with this "2E" LED on my motherboard. The only way to get my system to boot again was to flick the PSU switch off and drain the caps and then flick on switch and power on...If I don't do the previous step I would just keep getting that "2E" LED error code.

Can anyone tell me what exactly this "2E" LED code means? It might be more or less a driver specific issue and not the board. The board might just be getting told the GPU is acting up and putting out that code...IDK thoughts??


----------



## -deathrow-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
I'll ask again...

Does anyone know what the motherboard LED code "2E" is for?
I am trying to OC my 1055T, right now I am at...

REF: 300
Muli: X12
CPU: 3.6Ghz @1.38v
NB: 2100Mhz
HTL: 2100Mhz

Now I ran my CPU yesterday through 50 runs of Linx to make sure my OC was stable and it passed. So I then go and try to play AC2, all is good and well and played AC2 for about an hour with no crashes.

Next I open BFBC2, after about 10 min of playing a match online I started to notice my MSI AB OSD is saying my GPU is at 103C...I think to myself this can't be right and just kept playing cause while gaming in AC2 my GPU wasn't over 70C and this was on 80-97% GPU usage same as BC2...So I just kept playing till finally my GPU hit 110C and hard locked my PC and rebooted its self and just sat at a black screen with this "2E" LED on my motherboard. The only way to get my system to boot again was to flick the PSU switch off and drain the caps and then flick on switch and power on...If I don't do the previous step I would just keep getting that "2E" LED error code.

Can anyone tell me what exactly this "2E" LED code means? It might be more or less a driver specific issue and not the board. The board might just be getting told the GPU is acting up and putting out that code...IDK thoughts??

Hi! I experienced that code when I didn't push in entirely my GPU when i tried to boot up. I have a feeling it might be that one or something's wrong with your GPU.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-deathrow-* 
Hi! I experienced that code when I didn't push in entirely my GPU when i tried to boot up. I have a feeling it might be that one or something's wrong with your GPU.

I only get this "2E" LED code while playing BC2. I only noticed it because my MSI AB OSD said my GPU was 105c and it locked up my PC at 110c. It's only one game specific. I can play hours of other games and be fine, but only 10 min of BC2 will cause this "2E" error. I will try reseating my GPU later when I get home and as well as reinstalling BC2 if the first doesn't work...Thanks but I am trying figure out the specifics of the "2E" LED code and what it means...


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Are you still getting the FF code?

Talked to msi tech,he told me to send my 2nd board back and they will send me a new one,ill let yall know the outcome


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Talked to msi tech,he told me to send my 2nd board back and they will send me a new one,ill let yall know the outcome


I hope you get it sussed out MEMPHIS. Just out of curiosity was your first two boards ver. 1.0 or 1.1?


----------



## -deathrow-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
I only get this "2E" LED code while playing BC2. I only noticed it because my MSI AB OSD said my GPU was 105c and it locked up my PC at 110c. It's only one game specific. I can play hours of other games and be fine, but only 10 min of BC2 will cause this "2E" error. I will try reseating my GPU later when I get home and as well as reinstalling BC2 if the first doesn't work...Thanks but I am trying figure out the specifics of the "2E" LED code and what it means...

Hope you get it all fixed. Please update us regarding the code if you're able to sort it out. I want to learn more about it since I'm a new PC builder.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I hope you get it sussed out MEMPHIS. Just out of curiosity was your first two boards ver. 1.0 or 1.1?

My first board was version 1.1,when i rmad board they told me no issues found and they updated my 1.7 bios to the newest version.


----------



## Jyr

Hey everyone,

I've got this board on the way. $99 shipped.









Are there any issues I should be aware of? Will the new X6s work fine in them?

Thanks.









Edit: These things blow up with the X6 in them? Really? Man...


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
Hey everyone,

I've got this board on the way. $99 shipped.









Are there any issues I should be aware of? Will the new X6s work fine in them?

Thanks.









Edit: These things blow up with the X6 in them? Really? Man...

no, I got one and am good at 3.9Ghz


----------



## tek-plus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Here is the MSI FTP link:

ftp://jerryuser:[email protected]/

Do you really need a beta bios ?

No not if you know of a Officel higher than the C01 that would be even bet!
Thanks


----------



## tek-plus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tek-plus* 
No not if you know of a Officel Relese higher than the C01 that would be even bet!
Thanks

Mark Aydelotte A Office D relese would be nice!!!!


----------



## ohaievan

Hey everyone. If someone would be so kind as to help me get my memory running at 1600mhz?









I changed the ram timings to 6-8-6-24-34 and when I go to set the voltage to 1.6, I either have to go down 1.59 or up 1.61. 1.6 is auto. There is something else I have to switch so it shows the voltage at 1.6?


----------



## tek-plus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Here is the MSI FTP link:

ftp://jerryuser:[email protected]/

Do you really need a beta bios ?

Would like to see if there have benn any updates to memory OC' and a few other bugs. But what is the user admin pass and user pass to get in . I have head some good things about the D series. and whant to check the out!


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tek-plus* 
Would like to see if there have benn any updates to memory OC' and a few other bugs. But what is the user admin pass and user pass to get in . I have head some good things about the D series. and whant to check the out!

check the link, user and pass are embedded with it using the

Code:



Code:


ftp://user:[email protected]

format

Latest update day includes a new beta bios for 790fx-gd70


----------



## mxthunder

Wow, I cant believe this thread is almost 700 pages long!

I have a quick question... what is the best BIOS out there currently? I am still running the 1.5b4 bios because I needed it to unlock my 720 back in the day.
I am looking to get a better (less voltage) OC on my 965, and was wondering what version would give me the best shot.

Thanks


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
Wow, I cant believe this thread is almost 700 pages long!

I have a quick question... what is the best BIOS out there currently? I am still running the 1.5b4 bios because I needed it to unlock my 720 back in the day.
I am looking to get a better (less voltage) OC on my 965, and was wondering what version would give me the best shot.

Thanks

Depends on what you would prefer more. This is what I found with my own experiences:

Lower voltages, but less RAM/NB-CPU OCs= 1.7 official and older

RAM OC from 1600mhz to 1700-1800mhz,NB-CPU OC up to 3000mhz= 1.10B2 beta bios

Higher voltages, but higher stability w. use of CoolnQuiet= 1.12/1.C(0) official


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks, that was going to be my guess. I downloaded it last night, might flash it tonight.


----------



## rzr92

Hi everyone,
I had install a CPU Cooler (Vantec AeroFlow FX 120)
And this is my bios configuration :

20*200 (4000Mhz/4Ghz) @ 1.48v
NB 2800Mhz @ 1.34v
Corsair Dominator 1:4 @ 8-8-8-24-40 2T --- 1.65v

These voltages are [AUTO] : CPU VDD, CPU-NB VDD, CPU PLL, CPU DDR-PHY, NB Voltage & HT Link Voltage...

And when I run the Prime95 test it show me this FATAL ERROR :








I would like to know my error ?
Anyone can help me ?


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
Hi everyone,
I had install a CPU Cooler (Vantec AeroFlow FX 120)
And this is my bios configuration :

20*200 (4000Mhz/4Ghz) @ 1.48v
NB 2800Mhz @ 1.34v
Corsair Dominator 1:4 @ 8-8-8-24-40 2T --- 1.65v

These voltages are [AUTO] : CPU VDD, CPU-NB VDD, CPU PLL, CPU DDR-PHY, NB Voltage & HT Link Voltage...

And when I run the Prime95 test it show me this FATAL ERROR :








I would like to know my error ?
Anyone can help me ?

Yo dude you prob need to take your cpu to 1.50v or higher and cpu-nb to atleast 1.39v i had the phenom 965 c3 for awhile and could not even get to
4ghz @ 1.56v so i stopped trying the 965 has a prob where it is very hard to get 4ghz or past in an 64bit OS, so i settled at 3.8ghz @1.40v on the 965, now i have the phenom X6 1090t and can do 4.2ghz @ 1.50v all day. Also another thing you could try changing your cpu pll up a few clicks that has helped me sometimes.


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
Anyone can help me ?

I would try first:

1.50V CPU
1.35V CPU-NB

If found stability, then lower each one, one notch at a time.

If these DDRs are dominators 1600 CL8, they have to run well with 1.65V and the following timings in BOTH channels:
8-8-8-24-6-32-10-6-6-110-110-110-110-1T

Another possibility would be try to raise the DDR voltage to 1.70V or CPU-NB to 1,40V and then lower each one, one notch at a time.

Just be sure to keep the case with a good airflow and the CPU cores temp below 62C/144F.


----------



## rzr92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
I would try first:

1.50V CPU
1.35V CPU-NB

If found stability, then lower each one, one notch at a time.

If these DDRs are dominators 1600 CL8, they have to run well with 1.65V and the following timings in BOTH channels:
8-8-8-24-6-32-10-6-6-110-110-110-110-1T

Another possibility would be try to raise the DDR voltage to 1.70V or CPU-NB to 1,40V and then lower each one, one notch at a time.

Just be sure to keep the case with a good airflow and the CPU cores temp below 62C/144F.

Thank you.. BUT its dont work.. The DRAM Timings works fine but not the 4GHZ... I am stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.42v


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
Thank you.. BUT its dont work.. The DRAM Timings works fine but not the 4GHZ... I am stable at 3.8ghz @ 1.42v

Have you tried 3.9ghz? Not everyone can reach 4.0ghz stability, even with a 965 C3.


----------



## rzr92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Have you tried 3.9ghz? Not everyone can reach 4.0ghz stability, even with a 965 C3.

3.90 Ghz @ ? Voltage ~1.44v ?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
3.90 Ghz @ ? Voltage ~1.44v ?

1.44v is a good start. maybe a little higher maybe a little lower. the lowest stable voltage is what your going for so you'll have to test, adjust, test, adjust, etc. my 965 c3 does [email protected] but yours may take 1.46v for 3.9ghz. just try to stay under 1.5v imo.


----------



## rzr92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
1.44v is a good start. maybe a little higher maybe a little lower. the lowest stable voltage is what your going for so you'll have to test, adjust, test, adjust, etc. my 965 c3 does [email protected] but yours may take 1.46v for 3.9ghz. just try to stay under 1.5v imo.

I tried 3.90 Ghz @ 1.5v in Prime95 for 2 hours... And i'ts very stable.
I will try at 1.48v !

@ DrBrownfinger : What settings are you using to have 4.0 Ghz STABLE ! / Which BIOS version are you using ?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
I tried 3.90 Ghz @ 1.5v in Prime95 for 2 hours... And i'ts very stable.
I will try at 1.48v !

@ DrBrownfinger : What settings are you using to have 4.0 Ghz STABLE ! / Which BIOS version are you using ?

i'll post my settings when i get home from work. i use bios 1.7. i keep mine under 1.5v unless im going over 4.1ghz. 4.2ghz takes 1.53v on mine. it took me a couple weeks to get everything stable. i haven't touched a thing in about 2 months.


----------



## wermad

Fry's has a sale on the 790fx for $127 and $20 mir, ends today. Unfortunately, it was for what ever stock they had left, which the rep was nice enough to inform me that the three remaining units were cutomer returned units or refurbished, hence a $6 coupon included w/ these units. The other local store did not have any in stock. Decided to go w/ the 890fx, got it for $199 w/ mir of $20. My friend bought it for me in exchange for my sig cpu and ram trade. Looking for cpu and ram now, ne suggestions? thinking 955 w/ ocz 1600 4gb.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Fry's has a sale on the 790fx for $127 and $20 mir, ends today. Unfortunately, it was for what ever stock they had left, which the rep was nice enough to inform me that the three remaining units were cutomer returned units or refurbished, hence a $6 coupon included w/ these units. The other local store did not have any in stock. Decided to go w/ the 890fx, got it for $199 w/ mir of $20. My friend bought it for me in exchange for my sig cpu and ram trade. Looking for cpu and ram now, ne suggestions? thinking 955 w/ ocz 1600 4gb.

if your thinking 955, why not just spend the extra $15-$20 on the 965? i would stay away from ocz ram. been hearing about lots o problems with that brand lately. corsair, patriot, crucial, etc. lots of other brands to choose from. jmo.


----------



## wermad

thanks, saw a retailer through amazon selling a 955 for $129, only one left, its gone now







. I keep seeing a lot of 955 users able to hit 3.8 and 4.0 w/out any issues, so save myself $20,???. though the 1055t is tempting and only $40 more than the 955. As far as memory, the ocz ddr2 i have on my sig rig has worked great and oc great, except a few games did not like the oc. i still have time to ponder what cpu and mem, thanks again. +1


----------



## Jyr

Ok, so..

Got my board today. Can't POST. Tried all the troubleshooting; different CPU, GPU, cmos reset, 4 pin power, 8 pin power, outside the case, ect.

Gets to 85 on the POST code and restarts with 25/26. Any ideas?









*Edit: I am an IDIOT. That "25/26" POST code was my CPU TEMPERATURE!. I forgot to plug the other end of my DVI cable into my monitor because I was using my dvi --> hdmi adapter to play an xbox while I waited on my board.




























I noticed my HDD activity light doing stuff and thought "that isn't right." and then I saw the cable on my floor.









Now I'm running fine.







*


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
Ok, so..

Got my board today. Can't POST. Tried all the troubleshooting; different CPU, GPU, cmos reset, 4 pin power, 8 pin power, outside the case, ect.

Gets to 85 on the POST code and restarts with 25/26. Any ideas?









*Edit: I am an IDIOT. That "25/26" POST code was my CPU TEMPERATURE!. I forgot to plug the other end of my DVI cable into my monitor because I was using my dvi --> hdmi adapter to play an xbox while I waited on my board.




























I noticed my HDD activity light doing stuff and thought "that isn't right." and then I saw the cable on my floor.









Now I'm running fine.







*

LOL,









Can anyone help me with a "2E" LED code??? I constantly get this error code while trying to OC my 1055T. It is really starting to annoy the crap out of me. I can pass all kinds of stress tests but any game will trigger a failed OC and give this "2E" mobo led code. WTH is going on with this?


----------



## wermad

sorry that I dont have an answer, but just wondering what kind of oc have you been able to achieve with your thuban? Im in the market, so the 1055t looks really tempting, Bing cash-back has it for $175, I also have a $25 gift card from amazon, so I could get it for the same (or a 965 or 955 less the gc). Thanks,


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
sorry that I dont have an answer, but just wondering what kind of oc have you been able to achieve with your thuban? Im in the market, so the 1055t looks really tempting, Bing cash-back has it for $175, I also have a $25 gift card from amazon, so I could get it for the same (or a 965 or 955 less the gc). Thanks,

If your wanting easy OC ability go with the 1099t. It's the BE with unlocked multiplier.


----------



## wermad

a bit out of my price range, might go w/ 965be or 955be if they are the best oc option, but I keep seeing great oc of 1055t stable @ 4.0, so the 1055t is still on my list.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If your wanting easy OC ability go with the 1099t. It's the BE with unlocked multiplier.

yes. if your even thinking about a thuban, there's only one choice imo.1090tBE


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzr92* 
I tried 3.90 Ghz @ 1.5v in Prime95 for 2 hours... And i'ts very stable.
I will try at 1.48v !

@ DrBrownfinger : What settings are you using to have 4.0 Ghz STABLE ! / Which BIOS version are you using ?

sorry it took so long to post my settings. this is my 24/7 settings, bios v1.7. it is 20hrs stable(had to use this rig so i stopped primeblend before 24hrs). your ram v's will likely be different. also im running trifire so you wont need the extra v's on pci-e voltage. i leave most of ram timings on auto because if i dont, i dont notice a performance difference but i score around 70 points lower on win7 command prompt mem test, and it caused an intermittant stability issue when gaming. i never get over 55c with prime95 or bc2(anyone who plays bc2 should know what i mean). lastly, these are the settings my rig works at. yours WILL be different. this is just a reference point for initial testing for your setup.


----------



## rzr92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
sorry it took so long to post my settings. this is my 24/7 settings, bios v1.7. it is 20hrs stable(had to use this rig so i stopped primeblend before 24hrs). your ram v's will likely be different. also im running trifire so you wont need the extra v's on pci-e voltage. i leave most of ram timings on auto because if i dont, i dont notice a performance difference but i score around 70 points lower on win7 command prompt mem test, and it caused an intermittant stability issue when gaming. i never get over 55c with prime95 or bc2(anyone who plays bc2 should know what i mean). lastly, these are the settings my rig works at. yours WILL be different. this is just a reference point for initial testing for your setup.

Thank you ! I'll try that !!!


----------



## Kokin

Oh for my 955 C2, I use anywhere from 1.47-1.49V for 3.9ghz. My FSB/HT clock Ref. is at 300 though, as I use this to get my CPU-NB to 3000mhz.

Also, you don't have to go for Prime95 24 hour stability. I consider that pretty harsh on your system, since you realistically will never achieve that kind of stress for that long of a duration. I suggest just running LinX for 10-20 runs. It actually makes your CPU burn a few Â°C higher than Prime95 does and it also makes your CPU usage go up and down instead of a constant 100%, meaning it gets more of a "work out". However, if you want to isolate stressing CPU and RAM, I would go for Prime95.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
sorry that I dont have an answer, but just wondering what kind of oc have you been able to achieve with your thuban? Im in the market, so the 1055t looks really tempting, Bing cash-back has it for $175, I also have a $25 gift card from amazon, so I could get it for the same (or a 965 or 955 less the gc). Thanks,

here is a ss of the OC I was able to get. at this OC I got that "2E" error led. I reseated the video card and my RAM and all seems fine now. was able to game for an hour last night perfectly fine.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Oh for my 955 C2, I use anywhere from 1.47-1.49V for 3.9ghz. My FSB/HT clock Ref. is at 300 though, as I use this to get my CPU-NB to 3000mhz.

Also, you don't have to go for Prime95 24 hour stability. I consider that pretty harsh on your system, since you realistically will never achieve that kind of stress for that long of a duration. I suggest just running LinX for 10-20 runs. It actually makes your CPU burn a few Â°C higher than Prime95 does and it also makes your CPU usage go up and down instead of a constant 100%, meaning it gets more of a "work out". However, if you want to isolate stressing CPU and RAM, I would go for Prime95.

i dont recommend a 24hr prime95 run. i just did it to see if i could. it likely shortened the life span of my parts. no biggie though. it'll give me an excuse to build another personal rig when it dies. lol


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i dont recommend a 24hr prime95 run. i just did it to see if i could. it likely shortened the life span of my parts. no biggie though. it'll give me an excuse to build another personal rig when it dies. lol

No worries, but I just want to warn people who actually do regular Prime95 24hr runs, especially those who do that without knowing that it actually damages their system.


----------



## Crisao23

My old opteron did countless 24h runs without a single problem.

If you have proper cooling, do it.

The stress on a overclocked system is the same stress applied by prime95 to a stock system.

The only difference is the cooling.

You can leave a stock system running prime forever if you have proper cooling.

Sometime you'll reach the mtbf obviously


----------



## damic

So I just picked up a MSI 790FX-GD70, Phenom II x6 1055T, and Corsair DDR3 1600 (cmx4gx3m2a1600c7).

I've tried with two video cards, the first card stops at D5 on LED POST lights and the second cycles through FF, D3, D5.

I can't find much help other than start replacing either the memory or motherboard. Does anyone have any idea of what is wrong and my what my next step should be.

One thought I had was that the CPU might not be supported by the current BIOS on the mobo cause it looks like MSI added support for the 6 cores in BIOS 1B, however cause I can't POST I don't know what the mobo currently has or any idea how to update the BIOS w/o it posting.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damic* 
So I just picked up a MSI 790FX-GD70, Phenom II x6 1055T, and Corsair DDR3 1600 (cmx4gx3m2a1600c7).

I've tried with two video cards, the first card stops at D5 on LED POST lights and the second cycles through FF, D3, D5.

I can't find much help other than start replacing either the memory or motherboard. Does anyone have any idea of what is wrong and my what my next step should be.

One thought I had was that the CPU might not be supported by the current BIOS on the mobo cause it looks like MSI added support for the 6 cores in BIOS 1B, however cause I can't POST I don't know what the mobo currently has or any idea how to update the BIOS w/o it posting.

Thanks for any help.

Are you trying to do first post with 2 dimms of memory installed? If so try using just one. D5 is memory initialize. You always start with one dimm and add the second later.


----------



## damic

Quote:

Are you trying to do first post with 2 dimms of memory installed? If so try using just one. D5 is memory initialize. You always start with one dimm and add the second later.
Yeah, I've tried slots [1] [12] [13] [3] [34]

I also just went out a got some DDR3 PC1333 (CMV4G3M2A1333C9) memory and still same response. I don't know what else except the CPU or mobo.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damic* 
Yeah, I've tried slots [1] [12] [13] [3] [34]

I also just went out a got some DDR3 PC1333 (CMV4G3M2A1333C9) memory and still same response. I don't know what else except the CPU or mobo.

Dude i prob have your solution update your bios befor trying it with Thuban.


----------



## damic

Quote:

Dude i prob have your solution update your bios befor trying it with Thuban.
Yeah I don't have any other AMD CPU's. That's the part that sucks.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damic* 
Yeah I don't have any other AMD CPU's. That's the part that sucks.

u might have to buy 1 get a cheap 1 like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819104021 it will work


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
u might have to buy 1 get a cheap 1 like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819104021 it will work

that one WON'T work. It has to be AM3. AM3 will work in an AM2 socket not the other way around


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


My old opteron did countless 24h runs without a single problem.

If you have proper cooling, do it.

The stress on a overclocked system is the same stress applied by prime95 to a stock system.

The only difference is the cooling.

You can leave a stock system running prime forever if you have proper cooling.

Sometime you'll reach the mtbf obviously










Yes, but many people who do 24h runs test it with overclocked settings, so it's still putting a lot of strain on the system. I'm not saying you can't do it, but it's rather unrealistic in terms of any kind of usage. If you want to do it, go for it.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
that one WON'T work. It has to be AM3. AM3 will work in an AM2 socket not the other way around

Your right dude sry was not thinking at all las night he could just get a cheap phenom or somthing there not that bad priced lol


----------



## wermad

here is a cheap am3 cpu

Have yet to install my 890fx, still looking/shopping for cpu and ram. 4th of july sales had squat on high end am3 cpu (except 1055t mobo combo).


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi

I would like some advice regarding my MSI 790FX-GD70 Mobo. I have it along with the following specs below. My questions are I'm currently using BIOS 1.A I know that there are newer versions out there is it recommended to use the latest BIOS? Would my system benefit from the upgrade?

Also currently the north bridge chip is at 66c and that's idle does this sound okay what is the max operating temp for this?

CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition @ 3.80GHz C3, Memory G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz/PC3-12800 Ripjaw Memory Kit CL7(7-8-7-24) 1.65V Memory, Hard Drives Seagate 250Gb SATA 11, Samsung 400GB SATA, Graphics Card MSI ATI 5850 OC 1GB, Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster XI Gamer, Optical Drive Sony AD-7240S 24x DVDÂ±RW DL & RAM SATA, OS Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit, PSU Corsair 620W HX Series Modular, Corsair H50 Cooler.

I look forward to hearing from someone,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiz-kid* 
Hi

I would like some advice regarding my MSI 790FX-GD70 Mobo. I have it along with the following specs below. My questions are I'm currently using BIOS 1.A I know that there are newer versions out there is it recommended to use the latest BIOS? Would my system benefit from the upgrade?

Also currently the north bridge chip is at 66c and that's idle does this sound okay what is the max operating temp for this?

CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition @ 3.80GHz C3, Memory G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz/PC3-12800 Ripjaw Memory Kit CL7(7-8-7-24) 1.65V Memory, Hard Drives Seagate 250Gb SATA 11, Samsung 400GB SATA, Graphics Card MSI ATI 5850 OC 1GB, Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster XI Gamer, Optical Drive Sony AD-7240S 24x DVDÂ±RW DL & RAM SATA, OS Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit, PSU Corsair 620W HX Series Modular, Corsair H50 Cooler.

I look forward to hearing from someone,

Thanks in advance.

you dont really need to update bios unless your having a problem with something (raid, thuban, etc). you could run your ram at the rated 1600mhz for a little bump in performance(yours is at 1333 but 12800=1600mhz), probably wouldn't be noticeable though. for the NB temps,1. remove the mobo heatsink assembly (nb, tube, sb),2. remove the pink junk from the heatsink and nb and sb,3. apply good paste(as5,shin-etsu, ocz freeze, etc.),4. reinstall heatsink assembly. you can also mount a 40,60,80, or even a 120mm fan on the nb to help lower temps. just doing the thermal paste change should drop your temps down to mid 40c at idle. you can also add small plastic washers to the heatsink assembly screws before you insert them into the board. this will increase pressure on chips. be carefull doing any of this!

edit: im not the guy to give advice on bios. im still using v1.7 cause i dont have any reason to update. it works good. it may not have pink junk, clean whatever is on the heatsink and chips and apply your own paste.


----------



## wermad

hey guys, I narrowed down my cpu to the 555be and Patriot gamer series 4gb ddr3 memory. Im on a tight budget right now but I might get some extra cash in a few months and will go w/ the 1090t if their is a good price drop. I think the 555be is good enough for gaming, I keep reading it likes to be oc, don't really care if I can unlock the extra cores. I just use my rig for gaming, ms office, and internet. I suspect the 890fx shouldn't have any issues w/ this cpu and its bios. Thanks again, might stop by Fry's today and pick up the stuff since I have store credit w/ them.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


hey guys, I narrowed down my cpu to the 555be and Patriot gamer series 4gb ddr3 memory. Im on a tight budget right now but I might get some extra cash in a few months and will go w/ the 1090t if their is a good price drop. I think the 555be is good enough for gaming, I keep reading it likes to be oc, don't really care if I can unlock the extra cores. I just use my rig for gaming, ms office, and internet. I suspect the 890fx shouldn't have any issues w/ this cpu and its bios. Thanks again, might stop by Fry's today and pick up the stuff since I have store credit w/ them.


It's a decent performer and OCer regardless of having 2,3, or 4 cores.









If you're really on a tight budget, but you still want some high performance parts, I would look at the used stuff being sold in this forum.


----------



## wiz-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
you dont really need to update bios unless your having a problem with something (raid, thuban, etc). you could run your ram at the rated 1600mhz for a little bump in performance(yours is at 1333 but 12800=1600mhz), probably wouldn't be noticeable though. for the NB temps,1. remove the mobo heatsink assembly (nb, tube, sb),2. remove the pink junk from the heatsink and nb and sb,3. apply good paste(as5,shin-etsu, ocz freeze, etc.),4. reinstall heatsink assembly. you can also mount a 40,60,80, or even a 120mm fan on the nb to help lower temps. just doing the thermal paste change should drop your temps down to mid 40c at idle. you can also add small plastic washers to the heatsink assembly screws before you insert them into the board. this will increase pressure on chips. be carefull doing any of this!

edit: im not the guy to give advice on bios. im still using v1.7 cause i dont have any reason to update. it works good. it may not have pink junk, clean whatever is on the heatsink and chips and apply your own paste.


Hi

Thanks for your reply.

As the North Bridge is currently at 66c at idle will this have any effect on the system? I understand that the max temp is 80c?

Also with regards to the memory speeds I was advised on another forum to leave it at 1333mhz because I only overclocked the CPU by increasing the multi for the CPU. Shall I still go ahead and change the speeds to 1600?

Please can you let me know

Thanks


----------



## whe3ls

ive been playing around with one of these boards. my buddy just got one.i must say its prolly one of the best boards ever. that ive used. and i really dont care for msi products. i was able to get 3.8 fairly easy with a 955 be c3.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
It's a decent performer and OCer regardless of having 2,3, or 4 cores.









If you're really on a tight budget, but you still want some high performance parts, I would look at the used stuff being sold in this forum.

Ive been scoping the fs threads, and nothing really. Plus I dont want to run into a no warranty issue even if the seller says they will help, just another 3rd party to deal with. I getting the 555be and ram today. If the 1090t drops significantly and I have the funds in the future I will get


----------



## damic

I've solved my problem. It turns out the motherboard had version 1.3 of the BIOS
. This version doesn't support the AMD x6 T1055 CPU. Went to my computer store (FRYS) and picked up a x4 925 (support by the initial release v1.0, cause I didn't know my board had v1.3 at the time) and the system booted up fine.

Updated the BIOS and my T1055 worked just fine. One other thing to note is that by default this board doesn't support 1600Mhz memory by default. You can change it to run at this speed by changing the timing with Z-Memory and setting it to 1:4.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiz-kid*


Hi

Thanks for your reply.

As the North Bridge is currently at 66c at idle will this have any effect on the system? I understand that the max temp is 80c?

Also with regards to the memory speeds I was advised on another forum to leave it at 1333mhz because I only overclocked the CPU by increasing the multi for the CPU. Shall I still go ahead and change the speeds to 1600?

Please can you let me know

Thanks


Many of us here have taken the pink gunk off that is used in the North and South Bridge heatsinks and replaced it with an actual/better thermal compound. I used to get idle temps in the 50Â°/60Â°Cs, but now I'm down to the 40Â°Cs using Arctic Silver 5. (Jeez, that sounded like an ad.







) The NB temp is in an acceptable range, but it's always better to run things cooler, so you can achieve better stability and overclocks.

If your memory is rated to run 1600, your CPU should have no problem running it at that speed. Make sure you adjust RAM voltage to rated settings and also timings to rated speeds. All AMD systems are actually rated for only 1333 max, but the more modern IMCs in AMD CPUs can handle 1600-1800mhz no problem.


----------



## wermad

I had an initial issue w/ the new board, it was not posting, debug was not working. Swapped it at the store, and new one works beautifully, has bios version 1.6. I couldnt unlock any extra cores, but I'm please with everything as its working fine @ 4.0 w/ idle of 21C


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I had an initial issue w/ the new board, it was not posting, debug was not working. Swapped it at the store, and new one works beautifully, has bios version 1.6. I couldnt unlock any extra cores, but I'm please with everything as its working fine @ 4.0 w/ idle of 21C










Too bad about the cores, but congrats on reaching 4.0!


----------



## wiz-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Many of us here have taken the pink gunk off that is used in the North and South Bridge heatsinks and replaced it with an actual/better thermal compound. I used to get idle temps in the 50Â°/60Â°Cs, but now I'm down to the 40Â°Cs using Arctic Silver 5. (Jeez, that sounded like an ad.







) The NB temp is in an acceptable range, but it's always better to run things cooler, so you can achieve better stability and overclocks.

If your memory is rated to run 1600, your CPU should have no problem running it at that speed. Make sure you adjust RAM voltage to rated settings and also timings to rated speeds. All AMD systems are actually rated for only 1333 max, but the more modern IMCs in AMD CPUs can handle 1600-1800mhz no problem.


Hi

Thanks for your reply.

I probably wont be overclocking the CPU any more at the moment if I did in the future then I might try and get to 4ghz.

Is there a set of instructions that I can follow to remove the heatsinks and reapply my own paste?


----------



## Seanicy

Ok I think this is as far as I can take this chip with my current hardware. Please update the spreadsheet witht this info please!

CPU: [email protected](BIOS)
RAM: 1600mhz/ 8-8-8-24
NB: 2400mhz
HT: 2100mhz

Finally not giving me that "2E" modo error code anymore. Can anyone make out as to why my HWMonitor is bugging out with REMOTE 1/REMOTE 2 temps? It only does this while stability testing is going on. It's fine otherwise and always stays in the same ballpark temp wise...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiz-kid* 
Hi

Thanks for your reply.

I probably wont be overclocking the CPU any more at the moment if I did in the future then I might try and get to 4ghz.

Is there a set of instructions that I can follow to remove the heatsinks and reapply my own paste?

There really isn't a need for instructions as it's a simple straight-forward task. However, I can try to write down the way I did things:

First step is to turn off your system and make sure you turn off the switch for your PSU/unplug it. Wait a few minutes for the electricity to stop running around your system or press the power button(on the mobo) a few times to make sure it's not turning green anymore.

From here, you can unplug all the components and take the whole motherboard off your case. You can probably leave your heatsink on, but make sure it doesn't block the North/South bridge heatsink from coming off. Flip your mobo upside down so that the bottom is now facing you and proceed to take off the screws for the NB/SB.

Now, you should have taken off all the screws and the heatsink from the board. The first step is to clean out the pink gummy gunk off the NB/SB chips and heatsinks. What I did was put Arcticlean on it(it's the thermal compound remover from Arctic Silver, but you can use any Isopropyl/rubbing alcohol to help you). Make sure you COMPLETELY remove all the pink crap. My first time doing it, I didn't clean the pink stuff all entirely and my temps actually went up!

After the cleaning procedure, put a DOT of your chosen thermal paste/compound on the two chips and DO NOT spread them out, I repeat DO NOT SPREAD THEM OUT. If you spread them out, your temps will increase instead of lowering. After you put thermal compound on them, put the heatsink back on and try to screw in 1-2 screws for each block, before turning it over to screw in the rest.
OPTIONAL: Others in this forum have used PLASTIC washers before putting in the screws, as the additional pressure/"tightness" lowers a few more Â°C than without them. If you have any spare plastic washers, go ahead and use them, but if not, it's not worth going into a store and buying them.
**Make sure you don't use any METAL washers, as this may create short circuits and possibly damage your board physically due to the pressure.**

The rest is self-explanatory from here on out. Screw in your motherboard/put all your components back. You should see idle/load temps in the 40's/50's Â°C now. Good luck!
Maybe someone can sticky this in the first post of this thread? I'm sure it can help others trying to do this.


----------



## tek-plus

Thank you for the info and getting it to me so quick!

Tek-Plus


----------



## ozlay

hay is it possible to run 4 5970s 8 gpus on this board I dont want to crossfire them I want to use them with out crossfireing them for editing I want the 12800 streaming processing units


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


hay is it possible to run 4 5970s 8 gpus on this board I dont want to crossfire them I want to use them with out crossfireing them for editing I want the 12800 streaming processing units


not sure. got me curious.


----------



## cisco kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Ok I think this is as far as I can take this chip with my current hardware. Please update the spreadsheet witht this info please!

CPU: [email protected](BIOS)
RAM: 1600mhz/ 8-8-8-24
NB: 2400mhz
HT: 2100mhz

Finally not giving me that "2E" modo error code anymore. Can anyone make out as to why my HWMonitor is bugging out with REMOTE 1/REMOTE 2 temps? It only does this while stability testing is going on. It's fine otherwise and always stays in the same ballpark temp wise...











I am looking forward to dropping my 1055T into my 790fx GD70. I recently flashed bios to latest for Thuban support before selling off my x4 955

I have a Corrsair H50 with push pull to use as heatsink and I am gonna remove the pink stuff off the NB and install some new thermal paste now that my board is outa case to install into new 690 Advanced.

I will be back with some questions on exact setting you made within bios as I have been outa the overclock game for a while once I got my 955 to 3.7 I just it be, lol, great job on your overclock


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
hay is it possible to run 4 5970s 8 gpus on this board I dont want to crossfire them I want to use them with out crossfireing them for editing I want the 12800 streaming processing units

That would be "NO",board can only take maximum 4 GPU's,even without using xfire bridges,your still using 8 gpu's,4x2.Sorry,but it's a no go.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


hay is it possible to run 4 5970s 8 gpus on this board I dont want to crossfire them I want to use them with out crossfireing them for editing I want the 12800 streaming processing units


I'm not exactly sure either, but for crossfiring, it's a limit of 2x 5970s, since there is only 1 crossfire connector on them.

If you don't crossfire them, your computer will read them as one entity each, meaning you don't get to use 12800 SPUs effectively, but four seperate 3200 SPUs. The thing is I don't know if a program will be able dedicate it's workload to a certain GPU or just to the "main" GPU. The best way to test this is to just buy two and see if you can get the workload to be dedicated to two non-crossfired 5970s. You can also try calling/messaging AMD/ATI support to get a better answer.


----------



## ozlay

thanks but it looks like I will have to stick with my firestream 9270s and wait for the 9370s before I can get more power thanks everyone but I have upgraded to a 1090t and to 16gigs of 1600 mhz g skills

by the way I am running two 9270s in 3 of my systems anyone no if I can quad fire them Because two of my systems I only play games on so I can take them out crysis looks to amazing anyway lol thanks again


----------



## Xepher144system

Phenom X6 like easy overclock =.=


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Msi is really slow @ making new bios lol


----------



## Kokin

So I had a little accident today with this board. I was switching my GPU to the second slot (8x one), but as I was doing so, the PCI-E flap thing came off since it hits the bottom of my GPU and since I'm pushing down, well out it went.







Is there anyway to fix this and is the slot still usable without the flap?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


So I had a little accident today with this board. I was switching my GPU to the second slot (8x one), but as I was doing so, the PCI-E flap thing came off since it hits the bottom of my GPU and since I'm pushing down, well out it went.







Is there anyway to fix this and is the slot still usable without the flap?











Are you talking about these?
If you are, you should be fine to use the slot still.
Those are just locks for the GPU. Why were you pushing down on them?
They lift up and pull out the GPU...


----------



## sendblink23

Hi guys, I'm gonna be joining here soon... just ordered it also included a Radeon 5770 all box new. So once it gets here I'll instantly set crossfire on 5770(since I already have an xfx 5770) then add my other 2 videos cards an Nvidia 9800GTX+ for Physics & an ATI HD4650(just for an extra display monitor)... I'll be quad set up.. even though I wish they were all 5770's to make quadfire.

So my set up would be upgraded to...
-AMD Phenom X4 965BE C3 @ 4Ghz
-MSI 790FX-GD70
-ATI's Radeon 5770 / XFX 5770 xFire
-Nvidia 9800GTX+
-ATI HD4650
-8gb DDR3-1333
-1TB Hitachi - 500GB Seagate - 400GB Seagate
-Zalman MFC1 Plus + 7 x 120mm CMR4's Red LED fans
-Noctua NH-D14

Do you guys think I can run it fine on my Corsair TX850w? or do I need to get a bigger PSU?
*NOTE* I will be soon upgrading my CPU to a 1090tBE just incase if that matters with this question too.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
So I had a little accident today with this board. I was switching my GPU to the second slot (8x one), but as I was doing so, the PCI-E flap thing came off since it hits the bottom of my GPU and since I'm pushing down, well out it went.







Is there anyway to fix this and is the slot still usable without the flap?










that sucks

I honestly don't understand how people break them, I'm constantly changing video cards & I have never had any issues taking out graphic cards with those lock things... its just a little lift up & the card should already be released. I've already had more than 5 boards... this MSI 790FX-GD70 is going to be my 6th board & have 3 different graphic cards(now getting my 4th too)... I have tons of experience with those gpu locks.

Think of it this way(what i always have in my mind when touching the MB).... always when messing with a motherboard.. think that its worth more than $20,000... and pretty certain from now on you would always be extremely careful with your MB when changing stuff.

=P


----------



## rakesh27

Ah dont worry about it, ive done the same to my board, some people dont have alot of stuff so its easy for them to pull out there graphics with there tiny fingers.

Then theres us with 2tonne graphics cards eg 4870x2 or 5970, trying to be careful with mobo and gpu, to be honest why cant msi design abit better like ive seen on other boards eg asus i think where its a rotating leaver instead of some crappy 2-3mm piece os crummy plastic expecting to hold down a huge graphics card.

So long as the card is locked by the screws when installing and you give it a firm push into the slot while installing it wont come loose, even if you have move your case to the horizontal position to access your parts.

I know this is traterous (even though i love this board) does any one know when the Asus Crosshair IV Xtreme is coming out. i know 8-series has been released for a while now.


----------



## Kryton

This may have already been asked before but the thread is so big, I'll just go ahead and ask it anyway.

I'm looking for a waterblock for the MOSFETs. Already have the chipset blocks and a good CPU block, just need the MOSFET block if I can find one to complete my WC'ing the system. 
Does anyone know where to find a block for the MOSFETs? I can find them no prob for an Asus or Gigabyte but for an MSI setup, I've yet to see one anywhere. Until then, I can't do much except except cool the CPU since Dr. MOS is a one-piece unit.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Are you talking about these?
If you are, you should be fine to use the slot still.
Those are just locks for the GPU. Why were you pushing down on them?
They lift up and pull out the GPU...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


Ah dont worry about it, ive done the same to my board, some people dont have alot of stuff so its easy for them to pull out there graphics with there tiny fingers.

Then theres us with 2tonne graphics cards eg 4870x2 or 5970, trying to be careful with mobo and gpu, to be honest why cant msi design abit better like ive seen on other boards eg asus i think where its a rotating leaver instead of some crappy 2-3mm piece os crummy plastic expecting to hold down a huge graphics card.

So long as the card is locked by the screws when installing and you give it a firm push into the slot while installing it wont come loose, even if you have move your case to the horizontal position to access your parts.


Ah, great! Thanks for the replies. When I was pushing my gpu into the second slot, the flap/lock for the third slot happened to get under the black plastic on my gpu and since I was pushing down on my gpu, the flap/lock was forced down towards the board and that's how it came off.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Hi guys, I'm gonna be joining here soon... just ordered it also included a Radeon 5770 all box new. So once it gets here I'll instantly set crossfire on 5770(since I already have an xfx 5770) then add my other 2 videos cards an Nvidia 9800GTX+ for Physics & an ATI HD4650(just for an extra display monitor)... I'll be quad set up.. even though I wish they were all 5770's to make quadfire.

So my set up would be upgraded to...
-AMD Phenom X4 965BE C3 @ 4Ghz
-MSI 790FX-GD70
-ATI's Radeon 5770 / XFX 5770 xFire
-Nvidia 9800GTX+
-ATI HD4650
-8gb DDR3-1333
-1TB Hitachi - 500GB Seagate - 400GB Seagate
-Zalman MFC1 Plus + 7 x 120mm CMR4's Red LED fans
-Noctua NH-D14

Do you guys think I can run it fine on my Corsair TX850w? or do I need to get a bigger PSU?
*NOTE* I will be soon upgrading my CPU to a 1090tBE just incase if that matters with this question too.

your psu should be able to do it. i use a seventeam850 and use 4 gpus.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
your psu should be able to do it. i use a seventeam850 and use 4 gpus.

thanks... that is why i asked you over at the 5770 club to see how your setup looks(since its close to my plan)... I had noticed you were running an 850w PSU by your system info.

I'm gonna order the 3rd 5770 next week







I'll join you in Trifire


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
your psu should be able to do it. i use a seventeam850 and use 4 gpus.

D*mn bro my 3x 5870 is killing my 1100Watt lol i need to get me a 1300watt atleast


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe* 
D*mn bro my 3x 5870 is killing my 1100Watt lol i need to get me a 1300watt atleast

i assume 5870's pull allot more power than 5770


----------



## joker021971

I'm in the process of building a system based on this motherboard. It's been a few years since I built a machine from scratch, so I'm taking my time to gather parts with the intention to make the most out of this build and maybe even try some over clocking (a first for me) once I'm up and running stable. This thread has been very helpful, but I still have some questions.

I've picked up the following at good prices so far...

- 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
- OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI 850 Watts Power Supply
- AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
- MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard
- LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 BlackMid Tower Case

Still need to purchase...
- memory
- video card
- CPU cooler
- OS (Windows 7 64-bit (uncertain about version))

Would I benefit from using the two HDs in a RAID 0 or is the performance increase not enough to merit this set-up? If it is a factor, these are models with 32 MB cache, not 64 MB cache.

I also have a few questions when it comes to picking the remaining components. This is a work in progress, so I can't afford to do everything at once, so I'd like to start with 4 GB RAM and then expand to 8 GB in the next 3-6 months. The same is true with video cards - I want to start with one then expand to at least two and perhaps eventually four.

I thought I wanted the OCZ Black Edition RAM modules, but the feedback I'm finding here is not stellar. My primary reason to use these modules (besides being at a nice price point right now ($102 @ Newegg)) is that they should work with the AMD Overdrive software to make OCing easier is for this novice. If these are as bad as represented, can someone please suggest a better alternative?

For a video card, I'm looking at the ATI 5750 from XFX. This seems like a pretty sweet spot to build from since it's reasonably priced and should it allow me to fill my other PCIe slots fairly quickly. I also like this card because it has lower power consumption. Any opinions on this card or another one in the same price point?

Finally, I don't know that I'll need anything too fancy to start, but I am considering this CPU cooler - Scythe Orochi - once I get everything up and running. It looks like a beast and is low noise (important since this will be in a living area), but hopefully it will fit. Has anyone installed this heatsink on this motherboard?

Thanks in advance for any assistance...I'm hoping to wrap up the final purchases and build in the next month and I'm getting excited.


----------



## arbalest

I'll be in this club as soon as my GD70 arrives...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joker021971*


I'm in the process of building a system based on this motherboard. It's been a few years since I built a machine from scratch, so I'm taking my time to gather parts with the intention to make the most out of this build and maybe even try some over clocking (a first for me) once I'm up and running stable. This thread has been very helpful, but I still have some questions.

I've picked up the following at good prices so far...

- 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
- OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI 850 Watts Power Supply
- AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
- MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard
- LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 BlackMid Tower Case

Still need to purchase...
- memory
- video card
- CPU cooler
- OS (Windows 7 64-bit (uncertain about version))

Would I benefit from using the two HDs in a RAID 0 or is the performance increase not enough to merit this set-up? If it is a factor, these are models with 32 MB cache, not 64 MB cache.

I also have a few questions when it comes to picking the remaining components. This is a work in progress, so I can't afford to do everything at once, so I'd like to start with 4 GB RAM and then expand to 8 GB in the next 3-6 months. The same is true with video cards - I want to start with one then expand to at least two and perhaps eventually four.

I thought I wanted the OCZ Black Edition RAM modules, but the feedback I'm finding here is not stellar. My primary reason to use these modules (besides being at a nice price point right now ($102 @ Newegg)) is that they should work with the AMD Overdrive software to make OCing easier is for this novice. If these are as bad as represented, can someone please suggest a better alternative?

For a video card, I'm looking at the ATI 5750 from XFX. This seems like a pretty sweet spot to build from since it's reasonably priced and should it allow me to fill my other PCIe slots fairly quickly. I also like this card because it has lower power consumption. Any opinions on this card or another one in the same price point?

Finally, I don't know that I'll need anything too fancy to start, but I am considering this CPU cooler - Scythe Orochi - once I get everything up and running. It looks like a beast and is low noise (important since this will be in a living area), but hopefully it will fit. Has anyone installed this heatsink on this motherboard?

Thanks in advance for any assistance...I'm hoping to wrap up the final purchases and build in the next month and I'm getting excited.


i have 2 WD black edition 640mb drivers in RAID 0 and i love it, i get around 220mb/second and they were pretty cheap!. also got black edition amd ddr3 sticks too which i got for RMA'ing my old platinum ram, dont notice a drop in performance going from [email protected] 1.9v to [email protected] both running 1600mhz


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Don't give up man it took me 4 years to buy mine and NEVER, EVER say you're going to buy a Dell again










Got my new board from msi[after 3 weeks of waiting]







Hooked it up,hit power button, and guess what,stillstuck on ff.After hours of checking forums,
ran across a thread where a guy had my same problems as me,he resolved the issue by hooking up his 4 pin instead of his 8 pin and it worked,so i tried hooking up my 4 pin,holy **** it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Got my new board from msi[after 3 weeks of waiting]







Hooked it up,hit power button, and guess what,stillstuck on ff.After hours of checking forums,
ran across a thread where a guy had my same problems as me,he resolved the issue by hooking up his 4 pin instead of his 8 pin and it worked,so i tried hooking up my 4 pin,holy **** it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow I never would have guessed that. Good job on not giving up. +rep


----------



## cisco kid

Guys looking for feedback on the new 890FX GD-70, is it worth moving to for 6 core over the current 790FX, reviews show it has some USB 3.0 issues and does not appear to reach HTT of the Crosshair iv or the 790FX, so I am asking stick with the 790FX or step into the 890FX realm, if so MSI or CIV


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cisco kid*


Guys looking for feedback on the new 890FX GD-70, is it worth moving to for 6 core over the current 790FX, reviews show it has some USB 3.0 issues and does not appear to reach HTT of the Crosshair iv or the 790FX, so I am asking stick with the 790FX or step into the 890FX realm, if so MSI or CIV


I've seen way too many issues with the 890FX-GD70 ... and said blah I'll stick to the 790 seems more reliable so far

yes they have released many bios updates on the 890 but still tons other keep having issues... and there are also issues with some boards the chips over heating & killing the board even when trying a simple overclock - but there are some other people with their 890 that have not gotten any issues.... so in my book the 890 is at a 50% success rate - tons had to RMA it to get a working one.


----------



## arbalest

Does anyone know if these boards have LLC on them?

I'm really wanting it since I've had it on my Intel boards... and every AMD board I've owned only has VDDA which is pretty sketchy.

I know the Crosshair IV does, but this board is a true quadfire which is what I was looking for.


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I am running some very old crucial DDR3 requiring 1.9v to even run both sticks(2gigs total). I am in desperate need of new ram, what plays nice with this board? Also I am running the C2 stepping of the Phenom 955 ( I have heard it has some problems with ram)

What do you guys use for ram, 4gigs or more?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Does anyone know if these boards have LLC on them?

I'm really wanting it since I've had it on my Intel boards... and every AMD board I've owned only has VDDA which is pretty sketchy.

I know the Crosshair IV does, but this board is a true quadfire which is what I was looking for.

no...it doesnt have LLC.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Got my new board from msi[after 3 weeks of waiting]







Hooked it up,hit power button, and guess what,stillstuck on ff.After hours of checking forums,
ran across a thread where a guy had my same problems as me,he resolved the issue by hooking up his 4 pin instead of his 8 pin and it worked,so i tried hooking up my 4 pin,holy **** it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Okay,ive had the hypertransport flood error twice while gaming,both times while loading maps.Im running my 1600mhz ram @ default settings of 1066mhx
Do you think this could the problem?CPUis at stock settings.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2*


Okay,ive had the hypertransport flood error twice while gaming,both times while loading maps.Im running my 1600mhz ram @ default settings of 1066mhx
Do you think this could the problem?CPUis at stock settings.


Hypertransport Sync Flood errors are from too low of voltage I believe. Do you have all you voltages set to auto in the BIOS? Also do you have your timings set for your RAM properly or is everything set on default/auto?

Make sure you have the voltages set to manufacturer specs also in the BIOS.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Hypertransport Sync Flood errors are from too low of voltage I believe. Do you have all you voltages set to auto in the BIOS? Also do you have your timings set for your RAM properly or is everything set on default/auto?

Make sure you have the voltages set to manufacturer specs also in the BIOS.


Have everything set to optimized settings,never changed the memory timings,running at default of 1066.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Can i run the 1090t on this board with the 1.6 bios? And will I get the full potential out of that cpu or should i get the 890fx.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I had this exact same issue, spend months trying to figure it out. Sold my ram and got new stuff, problem went away. I passed Prime95, Memtest, you name it. I think the ram just did not get along with my CPU


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla*


Can i run the 1090t on this board with the 1.6 bios? And will I get the full potential out of that cpu or should i get the 890fx.


it wont work with 1.6 bios. i wouldn't use either gd70 board for a x6 cpu because of the 4+1vrm. not that it wont work and you probably wont have a problem with it. the asus crosshair IV and gigabyte ud5/ud7 have 8+2 vrm, much more durable imo.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


it wont work with 1.6 bios. i wouldn't use either gd70 board for a x6 cpu because of the 4+1vrm. not that it wont work and you probably wont have a problem with it. the asus crosshair IV and gigabyte ud5/ud7 have 8+2 vrm, much more durable imo.


What you mention is true, but it does not bother at all - there are countless of 1090t users around in the internet I still haven't seen any issues. Also take note... why would the motherboard company release a bios update for us to be able to use it... obviously they have to test it to know its capabilities to be insured that there won't be any issues with a 6 cores cpu on our boards with a simple bios update.. as a matter of fact to all AMD AM3 DDR3 boards.

I'm certain if that specific thing was a culprit deal(something obligated needed) for those cpu's to run perfectly for specific boards.... they would clearly not release a Bios updates accepting 6 cores cpu for all AM3 boards... that there shows it won't bother ever at all.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


it wont work with 1.6 bios. i wouldn't use either gd70 board for a x6 cpu because of the 4+1vrm. not that it wont work and you probably wont have a problem with it. the asus crosshair IV and gigabyte ud5/ud7 have 8+2 vrm, much more durable imo.


mine works fine...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im not trying to start a war. im just voicing my opinion. i have heard of a few of the 890fx-gd70 burning up at the vrm when using x6 cpu's and it uses the same setup as our board. its obviously not a big issue cause nobody talks about it. i prefer msi over the other companies because i've never had a problem with their products. it would be nice if they went that extra mile like asus and gigabyte and used 8+2 on the 890fx-gd70. not that its needed, but i like the extra effort.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


im not trying to start a war. im just voicing my opinion. i have heard of a few of the 890fx-gd70 burning up at the vrm when using x6 cpu's and it uses the same setup as our board. its obviously not a big issue cause nobody talks about it. i prefer msi over the other companies because i've never had a problem with their products. it would be nice if they went that extra mile like asus and gigabyte and used 8+2 on the 890fx-gd70. not that its needed, but i like the extra effort.










Bro you got it wrong... the issue with the 890fx is that many boards came bad by manufacturing some chips were over heating(many others don't have the same issue), this issue has never happened to the 790 series - go to the 890 club thread you will see very minor people with that issue... they simply got an RMA of their board and its not happened again to them.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Bro you got it wrong... the issue with the 890fx is that many boards came bad by manufacturing some chips were over heating(many others don't have the same issue), this issue has never happened to the 790 series - go to the 890 club thread you will see very minor people with that issue... they simply got an RMA of their board and its not happened again to them.


im familiar with that issue. unfortunately it still happens after rma. it is what it is. could be poor manufacturing, could be too many v's. im not a motherboard expert nor do i claim to be. i think we can agree it is a legit concern considering other companies are going a different direction with the whole vrm layout. i just know what i would and wouldn't install a x6 cpu on. no wars please. im done talking about this.


----------



## sendblink23

Every AM3 board in the market can use any 6 cores AMD processor with no problems. Ofcourse that is if the manufacturer of your board released an updated Bios to let you use them - unless the Manufacturer company states a specific version which is not compatible for the board.

Its a Fact, don't be scared of the 6 cores in your mobo DrBrown you can use it with no issues at all... you don't even have to waste any money on a newer motherboard to use them (this isn't Intel in which you need a new Mobo for newer ones, AMD cares for their budget people) - This board 790 series is fully capable insured to run it fine. Honestly DrBrown this isn't a war.. blah thing.... I'm just telling you can also use it too if you wanted to upgrade to a 6 cores cpu.

I'll do this... I'll save enough money to buy 2 1090t & I'll gift you the 2nd one so that you can play with it. - trust me 1090t is well worth it, they run in 4ghz much cooler than our 965.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Every AM3 board in the market can use any 6 cores AMD processor with no problems. Ofcourse that is if the manufacturer of your board released an updated Bios to let you use them - unless the Manufacturer company states a specific version which is not compatible for the board.

Its a Fact, don't be scared of the 6 cores in your mobo DrBrown you can use it with no issues at all... you don't even have to waste any money on a newer motherboard to use them (this isn't Intel in which you need a new Mobo for newer ones, AMD cares for their budget people) - This board 790 series is fully capable insured to run it fine. Honestly DrBrown this isn't a war.. blah thing.... I'm just telling you can also use it too if you wanted to upgrade to a 6 cores cpu.

I'll do this... I'll save enough money to buy 2 1090t & I'll gift you the 2nd one so that you can play with it. - trust me 1090t is well worth it, they run in 4ghz much cooler than our 965.


now your talking! free stuff!


----------



## SobePmp

I just bought an Intel x25-m SSD. Is there anything I should change in the BIOS. I noticed there are some settings to select IDE or AHCI.


----------



## Crisao23

Friends, bios 1.d is out if you want to try it:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

how easy is it to do the SLI hack?
i am looking for a board that has x4/x6 support as well as support for SLI/TRI-SLI/Quad-SLI(?)


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Friends, bios 1.d is out if you want to try it:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


Thanks for the notice. I already flashed, but here is working as before.

I have had some trouble with cold boot.


----------



## jmanou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


Thanks for the notice. I already flashed, but here is working as before.

I have had some trouble with cold boot.


Hello,

Does anyone can confirm that the cold boot issue has to do with high ambient temp ?


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmanou*


Hello,

Does anyone can confirm that the cold boot issue has to do with high ambient temp ?


This is not my case.

My temperatures are all OK, even then, sometimes when I turn on the PC, the motherboard stucks in FF.

In this case, the reset button usually force the PC to boot properly.

I already tried various definitive solutions but none works.

Everything else works perfectly stable.


----------



## jmanou

The reason that i am asking that, is in my case i have never got cold boot issues in Winter time, but i started as the temp rise up in Summer time.


----------



## FilthyHarry

So far, no app (Including AOD) will display my CPU temps. Any advice?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Friends, bios 1.d is out if you want to try it:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


Nice thanks! Do any of you know which Bios will allow a "Cold Boot" (booting from being turned off completely) when the CPU-NB Multiplier is set to x14? I know that 1.5b1 does but I don't want to use that old of a BIOS.

TIA


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice thanks! Do any of you know which Bios will allow a "Cold Boot" (booting from being turned off completely) when the CPU-NB Multiplier is set to x14? I know that 1.5b1 does but I don't want to use that old of a BIOS.

TIA

hmm that sounds too weird are you giving it the proper voltage?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hmm that sounds too weird are you giving it the proper voltage?

Yeah, it's been a problem that was discovered last year a few months after the board came out. I've been waiting for a fix for a while. And like I said before, there are bios that will allow this x14 multi to work. Just not on any of the new bios that i know of yet....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yeah, it's been a problem that was discovered last year a few months after the board came out. I've been waiting for a fix for a while. And like I said before, there are bios that will allow this x14 multi to work. Just not on any of the new bios that i know of yet....

Well since I have the very same CPU.. I'll let you know this monday that's when my mobo gets here


----------



## C_Matrix

I'll also test with another CPU to confirm the cold boot issue.

But if the problem do not pass this, I'll still be satisfied.

My System:










My MB heatsink solution:


----------



## Crisao23

No cold boot issues with 1.13.

multiplier at x20


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
No cold boot issues with 1.13.

multiplier at x20


20? LOL Not on the CPU Multi!/ THE *CPU-NB* Multi being above x13. I tested everything from 1.7b7 (beta) upto the 1.13 (official) and it seems that 1.10 Official can cold boot from x14 on the CPU-NB Multi!. On a C3 955.


----------



## cybercub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
So far, no app (Including AOD) will display my CPU temps. Any advice?

You need to disable "Advanced clock calibration" in your bios. This *acc* usually causes problems with software seeing temps.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cybercub*


You need to disable "Advanced clock calibration" in your bios. This *acc* usually causes problems with software seeing temps.



LOL- yeah I totaly forgot about that. That will do for sure! Nice recall man!


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
My MB heatsink solution:










How are those fans held in place?


----------



## Chuckclc

Hope Im posting some pics here later today of my 790fx-gd70! Gonna go to frys today and hopefully get a good deal! Even if i cant get higher overclocks outta my cpu, at least ill be able to add a 4870 or 2!


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


How are those fans held in place?


ScotchÂ® Super Strong Interior/Exterior Mounting Tape










I cut the tape on the size of the fixed center of the fan, and mount it on the heatsink.

It is removable, but never falls without your intervention.

Long ago I use this product this way. It is very practical and safe.


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cybercub*


You need to disable "Advanced clock calibration" in your bios. This *acc* usually causes problems with software seeing temps.


Oddly enough my ACC was already disabled, so I tried setting it to auto and it worked. Got core temps.

Thank you!!


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


20? LOL Not on the CPU Multi!/ THE *CPU-NB* Multi being above x13. I tested everything from 1.7b7 (beta) upto the 1.13 (official) and it seems that 1.10 Official can cold boot from x14 on the CPU-NB Multi!. On a C3 955.


Mastiffman:


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Mastiffman:












Understand BUT, can you shut the pc down to the completely OFF state for a few minutes and then press the power button and she boots right up to the Desktop with BIOS 1.13Offical and the CPU-NB Set to x14?









EDIT: Do you have a C3 955 to try if you can do a cold boot with the 965?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


ScotchÂ® Super Strong Interior/Exterior Mounting Tape










I cut the tape on the size of the fixed center of the fan, and mount it on the heatsink.

It is removable, but never falls without your intervention.

Long ago I use this product this way. It is very practical and safe.



To be honest, with those fans from the CPU heatsink right there, you may not even need them. Did you even notice a differnce in temps from before adding those little guys?

Sorry for the Double post.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys I'm just about headed out the door to go pick up one of these motherboards at a Fry's near me. I had a couple of quick questions before I take the drive some 60 miles and purchase this mobo.

Question #1: Does the bios on this board allow the CPU-NB multiplier to be adjusted up and down according to my Overclock needs and is there a CPU-NB Voltage adjustment?

Question #2: How hard is it to do the SLI mod on this board and will I be able to use 4 video cards on this board all at the same time. i.e. 3 way SLI with a 4th GPU for PhysX ?

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys I'm just about headed out the door to go pick up one of these motherboards at a Fry's near me. I had a couple of quick questions before I take the drive some 60 miles and purchase this mobo.

Question #1: Does the bios on this board allow the CPU-NB multiplier to be adjusted up and down according to my Overclock needs and is there a CPU-NB Voltage adjustment?

Question #2: How hard is it to do the SLI mod on this board and will I be able to use 4 video cards on this board all at the same time. i.e. 3 way SLI with a 4th GPU for PhysX ?

Thanks,

N2G


 What's up.

#1 Yes the Board has Both and work extremely well. (Depending on the CPu)

#2 I'm not sure, you will wan to skim the Video card section as there are quite a few that have done this. or send the OP a PM regarding this. He has successfully acheive sli on this board. I'm not quite sure about the 3way with Physics card. (sorry)


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


To be honest, with those fans from the CPU heatsink right there, you may not even need them. Did you even notice a differnce in temps from before adding those little guys?

Sorry for the Double post.


Indeed, with the fans of CPU cooler, the NB temperature drops a little, but this fell:

About 7 C with the exchange of TIM.

About 10 C with the addition of these two fans.

At full load, with ambient temperature at 25~28 C , the temperature of the NB fell from about 80 C to about 60 C.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Mastiffman and @ C Matrix. Thats' some nice temp drops you got there.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys I'm just about headed out the door to go pick up one of these motherboards at a Fry's near me. I had a couple of quick questions before I take the drive some 60 miles and purchase this mobo.

Question #1: Does the bios on this board allow the CPU-NB multiplier to be adjusted up and down according to my Overclock needs and is there a CPU-NB Voltage adjustment?

Question #2: How hard is it to do the SLI mod on this board and will I be able to use 4 video cards on this board all at the same time. i.e. 3 way SLI with a 4th GPU for PhysX ?

Thanks,

N2G



To be honest if your gonna do SLI... forget about this mobo... mod hack are not safe, I'd suggest you to go for another mobo that has nForce AMD & for your advantage at least 3-way SLI

this is a good one: MSI NF980-G65 AM3
its about $150 or less
3-way SLI
16gb ddr3 2133Mhz
I think its good enough for you being for SLI


----------



## Crisao23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Understand BUT, can you shut the pc down to the completely OFF state for a few minutes and then press the power button and she boots right up to the Desktop with BIOS 1.13Offical and the CPU-NB Set to x14?









EDIT: Do you have a C3 955 to try if you can do a cold boot with the 965?

Yes we can









I do it everyday.

I don't have a 955 C3 only the 965 C3.


----------



## sendblink23

I think its probably his mobo that came bad from factory

I'm pretty certain mine will work as well, I think you might have not given the correct voltage for the NB & CPU/NB - take notice Ram deals here too... you might need to loosen up the timings as well ... make sure you do that before saving in the bios

This is what i have tested on my mobo(its not the same of this thread) if i want to boot with NB at 2800mhz - nb 1.3v - cpu/nb vid 1.3v.... now I have no clue how its on this threads Mobo but I'm pretty certain it should be the similar or same


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
To be honest if your gonna do SLI... forget about this mobo... mod hack are not safe, I'd suggest you to go for another mobo that has nForce AMD & for your advantage at least 3-way SLI

this is a good one: MSI NF980-G65 AM3
its about $150 or less
3-way SLI
16gb ddr3 2133Mhz
I think its good enough for you being for SLI

Thank you but at $95.00 plus a $20.00 rebate I just could not resist the erge to have a pretty darn good overclocking board from what I have heard. I say SLI mod or not $75.00 is a steal and well worth it IMO for this mobo BNIB.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thank you but at $95.00 plus a $20.00 rebate I just could not resist the erge to have a pretty darn good overclocking board from what I have heard. I say SLI mod or not $75.00 is a steal and well worth it IMO for this mobo BNIB.

You have to understand you have NVIDIA, you are better of with a real motherboard that has SLI... not a board in which if you fail the mod it will be entirely useless for your Nvidia cards(that originally were SLI, and be stuck with single cards)... now ofcourse you may go and change for ATI graphics & then you would be better off with this threads motherboard

the one i posted is literally close to this motherboard.. i say close because its 3-way SLI instead of QuadfireX, both have the same capabilities of overclocking, same capabilities on DDR3 RAM Mhz / max gb size & same capabilities for 6 cores AM3 CPU.


----------



## N2Gaming

I am well aware sendblink23. Thank you for the input.


----------



## Dylan33p

pretty sure the flap is just there to be super annoying and keep users from easliy switching gpus around.

sooooo i don't see why you wouldnt be fine.

edit: guess i responded to an old post, for some reason the link didnt bring me to the threads last page, oh well


----------



## sendblink23

Anyways here is the SLI HACK MOD for when you get the mobo: http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

I hope it does work for you since you really need it


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you I have it already... Now I just need to sell some of my hardware so I can buy some DDR3 ram or maybe even trade one of my DDR2-PC8500 2x2G kits for some DDR3 2x2G kits


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
Indeed, with the fans of CPU cooler, the NB temperature drops a little, but this fell:

About 7 C with the exchange of TIM.

About 10 C with the addition of these two fans.

At full load, with ambient temperature at 25~28 C , the temperature of the NB fell from about 80 C to about 60 C.

Hey man Good for you. When I got this board my temps were hitting only around 52-54*. I replaced the TIM and the temps don't go above 43-45* at full load and Idel around 37-39. It's been like for some time now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crisao23* 
Yes we can









I do it everyday.

I don't have a 955 C3 only the 965 C3.

Do you have a mouse in your pocket! LOL- Jk!

Well like I said, I have a C3 955. So that may be the difference. So you obviously don't have C3 955 to try out.... Dang it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I think its probably his mobo that came bad from factory
I'm pretty certain mine will work as well, I think you might have not given the correct voltage for the NB & CPU/NB - take notice Ram deals here too... you might need to loosen up the timings as well ... make sure you do that before saving in the bios

This is what i have tested on my mobo(its not the same of this thread) if i want to boot with NB at 2800mhz - nb 1.3v - cpu/nb vid 1.3v.... now I have no clue how its on this threads Mobo but I'm pretty certain it should be the similar or same

All setups ar differnet my Friend. and It has nothig to do with the Boards performance. That doesn't make sense being that it can change with BIOS. So if anything, it's the CPU +BIOS that is making the Difference like I said before, I can Cold Boot with BIOS 1.51 beta and 1.10 Official. So the Board is not 'bad from the factory".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thank you I have it already... Now I just need to sell some of my hardware so I can buy some DDR3 ram or maybe even trade one of my DDR2-PC8500 2x2G kits for some DDR3 2x2G kits

Nice brother! That should work out nicely. You like the Board regardless of Video cards.


----------



## N2Gaming

Would this RAM kit be any good in this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148323

I'm looking for ram that will give me max speed but also be able to overclock a bit w/looser timings should I develope a need to loosen them up a bit.


----------



## Rains

anyone had good luck with this board and the x6 cpus? My board died as soon as my 1055t drew full load









I grabbed a Gigabyte 890fx board while waiting for the RMA, and now that I have a fresh MSI board, it's just sitting in the box.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
would this kit be any good in this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148323

I'm looking for ram that will give me max speed but also be able to overclock a bit w/looser timings should I need to loosen them up a bit.


Those are decent but what's your budget? If you can get some Cas7-8 1600-1800, do that. They will run better with 1600 Cas6 timings.

I have a Set of OCZ Felx ex 2000mhz Cas 8 (4Gb kit) that I run easily at Cas6 1600 with only a .05-.07v bump in volts. And my CPU-NB Freq. is @ 3Ghz. Runs nice. This board can do quite a bit higher frequencies with the right ram and CPU.


----------



## N2Gaming

well I don't know my budget off hand. ATM it's $0.00 LOL I have to sell some hardware to get some funds for RAM. I don't mind spending more for tighter faster ram and I was looking at OCZ because of your sig'd ram.


----------



## sendblink23

Mastiffman easy way to solve this.... is there here any other user with your same 955 C3 ?

PM a few of those guys.. a few pages back

By the way, Since you haven't mentioned.... what Voltages are you using?
changed my question.. noticed you want 3,000 on NB


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Mastiffman easy way to solve this.... is there here any other user with your same 955 C3 ?

PM a few of those guys.. a few pages back

By the way, Since you haven't mentioned.... what Voltages are you using?
changed my question.. noticed you want 3,000 on NB



No offense but I'm not going to be taking any of your advice! lol







- I've had this board from the day that it was released and I have built a lot fo this thread personally. "WANT 3ghz CPU-NB?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


No offense but I'm not going to be taking any of your advice! lol







- I've had this board from the day that it was released and I have built a lot fo this thread personally. "WANT 3ghz CPU-NB?


Dude whats your problem? I'm simply trying to help... well anyways I will be able to test this week a 955BE C3 I forgot a neighbor of mine has it, so I'll test my 965 & his 955 to see if its working. Now if its working I'll record a video, since that is better than a photo.

Anyways like I asked before that you have not answered my question what are your voltages?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Anyways here is the SLI HACK MOD for when you get the mobo: http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

I hope it does work for you since you really need it


Well according to what I read from the page at the link you posted it says I should be able to use 3 way and even 4 way sli as long as the PCIe lanes are all on the same chip.

Quote:



*Q: I installed two videocards into motherboard, tried everything, but SLI don't appear
*A: If you have old motherboard, based on mainstream chipsets like P965, P35, P45, P55 with lack of PCI-express lanes, you should check, which host feed PCI-Express slots for GPU's. For example if you have first PCI-E connected to northbridge PCI-E link, and second one connected to PCI-E from southbridge, then SLI can't be used. Graphics cards should have same host for SLI. For example, we tried three 8800 Ultra's on DFI UT P35 mainboard, but SLI enabled only for first two cards. On this motherboard, third GPU was connected to x1 PCI-Express of southbridge, no matter which slot size is. You can see this by looking pairs of traces from PCI-Express slot running to bridge.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Dude whats your problem? I'm simply trying to help... well anyways I will be able to test this week a 955BE C3 I forgot a neighbor of mine has it, so I'll test my 965 & his 955 to see if its working. Now if its working I'll record a video, since that is better than a photo.

Anyways like I asked before that you have not answered my question what are your voltages?



No problem man. It's been something already discussed months ago between myself and others on this thread is all. Everythings Cool. "just calm down and eat some fruit or something". LoL (Mel Gibson in Signs)

The Voltage is not the issue. Like I stated previously, I can set all of the same voltages or even increase them and there are a few BIOS that allow this to happen. It's most likely the CPU. But a tweak in the BIOS coding could solve this IF MSI techs knew what to tweak. But it's not worth contacting them either way.









P.S. Didn't you see me "lol" and my "







" in that post? we are cool....


----------



## Chuckclc

Got my 790FX GD70 today for 95.62 at frys and a 20 dollar rebate to come later! Would like to join the club!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chuckclc* 
Got my 790FX GD70 today for 95.62 at frys and a 20 dollar rebate to come later! Would like to join the club!

Welcome to the club! You got a great deal and I hope you get your rebate. If you have any questions feel free to ask away!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys i finally got my coolermaster HAF X case!, damn shes sexy!.


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
Have everything set to optimized settings,never changed the memory timings,running at default of 1066.

In bios my pci express is running at 60 mhz?,is that the right speed?
Also i have my titanium x-fi in pci e slot 4,will that make my card run at x8 instead of x16?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
In bios my pci express is running at 60 mhz?,is that the right speed?
Also i have my titanium x-fi in pci e slot 4,will that make my card run at x8 instead of x16?

not sure about the pci express thing, but slot 4 is x8.


----------



## Copley007

Update of my gaming rig

Thermaltake Spedo Case Advance Package - Cable Routing Management , Advance Cooling & Thermal Chamber

AMD Phenom II X6 Six Core 1090T 3.2ghz BLACK EDITION

2X Corsair 4GB (2 x 2048mb) DDR3 2133 Dominator GT (PC17066 - CMT4GX3M2A2133C9) RAM Module Kit 8Gb Total

Check out the new pic's
Just waiting on the MSI 890FXA-GD70 mobo should be a week away


----------



## MEMPHIS 2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
not sure about the pci express thing, but slot 4 is x8.

How do i see if my video card is running x8 or x16?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copley007* 
Update of my gaming rig

Thermaltake Spedo Case Advance Package - Cable Routing Management , Advance Cooling & Thermal Chamber

AMD Phenom II X6 Six Core 1090T 3.2ghz BLACK EDITION

2X Corsair 4GB (2 x 2048mb) DDR3 2133 Dominator GT (PC17066 - CMT4GX3M2A2133C9) RAM Module Kit 8Gb Total

Check out the new pic's
Just waiting on the MSI 890FXA-GD70 mobo should be a week away

I'm hoping you change your os to Professional or Ultimate... sounds lame home edition for all that hardware







I'm tripping you really don't need to change it that's just a plus only.

By the way how much are you spending so far on your whole build?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
How do i see if my video card is running x8 or x16?

The manual of your Motherboard will say what pci slots equal x16, x8 etc...

GPU-Z & CPU-Z.... I think will tell you what they are running at


----------



## N2Gaming

Does any one have any links that they can post to show me what the 790FX NB chip controls and what the 750 SB chip controls? I'm trying to figure out how many PCIe slots are controlled by the 790FX NB chip and which ones they are.

Thanks

Edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
This may have already been asked before but the thread is so big, I'll just go ahead and ask it anyway.

I'm looking for a waterblock for the MOSFETs. Already have the chipset blocks and a good CPU block, just need the MOSFET block if I can find one to complete my WC'ing the system.
Does anyone know where to find a block for the MOSFETs? I can find them no prob for an Asus or Gigabyte but for an MSI setup, I've yet to see one anywhere. Until then, I can't do much except except cool the CPU since Dr. MOS is a one-piece unit.

It don't look like any one knows. Have you taken a look at EK blocks yet. They have some blocks that may be compatible.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MEMPHIS 2* 
How do i see if my video card is running x8 or x16?

Normally your PCI-E freq should be running 100mhz in the BIOS. Also, you can use CPU-Z or GPU-Z to check the speed of your PCI-E connection. The top most slot(closest to CPU) is 16x, 2nd slot is 8x, 3rd slot is 16x, and the 4th slot is 8x. It doesn't really matter where you put your GPU, as there is practically no performance hit between 16x and 8x(about a 1-4% difference depending on the game), but I recommend at least the second or third slot if you want to keep the heat away from your CPU/North Bridge.


----------



## Copley007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I'm hoping you change your os to Professional or Ultimate... sounds lame home edition for all that hardware







I'm tripping you really don't need to change it that's just a plus only.

By the way how much are you spending so far on your whole build?

$4004.43

OS Win7 HmPrem x64 I will go up Ultimate


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks
It don't look like any one knows. Have you taken a look at EK blocks yet. They have some blocks that may be compatible.

I'll check those out and let you know what I find. If they will work, I'll be good to go with H2O for the system.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
I'll check those out and let you know what I find. If they will work, I'll be good to go with H2O for the system.

Cool. I am always running behind on getting the cool stuff but I finally got me one of these boards. The last mobo I'll prolly add to my collection will be the MSI NF980-G65 at least for a while any way. I don't know why I have to have so much hardware. I guess I just like to have a lot of options and I'm sort of a collector.







I get bored easy to so having a lot of hardware ensures I'll always have some thing to fiddle around with.

Hey Kryton,

What blocks do you have right now that you are going to be using on the 790 NB and on the 750 SB ?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I don't know why I have to have so much hardware. I guess I just like to have a lot of options and I'm sort of a collector.







I get bored easy to so having a lot of hardware ensures I'll always have some thing to fiddle around with.


Finally received today the MSI 790FX-GD70... right now mounting the whole thing.. with 4 GPU's yummy(CF 5770, 9800GTX+ PhysX & hd4650 spare display - just for fun I'm not gonna leave like this)

Anyways I'm kinda collecting hardware too.. I get bored quickly... 
So far here is all the hardware I got right now...

Mobos: MSI 790FX-GD70, MSI 770-C45 & Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
CPU Coolers: Zalman CNPS9700, Corsair H50 & Noctua NH-D14
GFX: EVGA 9800GTX+, Sapphire HD4650, XFX 5770, Sapphire 5770
PSU: Corsair TX850w, Corsair TX650w, Codegen 550w
CPU: Phenom ii 965BE C3, Phenom 9850BE(it over heats, need to RMA)
RAM: 8gb (4 x 2gb) DDR3-1333 unbranded with heat spreaders
Thermal paste: Shin-Etsu G751, Noctua NT-H1, MX-3 & AS5
Case: CM590, had 2 more crappy cases but sold them
Optical Drives: 3 DVD-RW DL, 2 CD-RW
Hard Drives(+ Externals): 
*Sata - 3 TB Hitachi 7200rpm, 1 750gb Western Digital 7200rpm, 2 500gb Seagate 7200rpm, 1 400gb Seagate 5400rpm, 2 320gb Hitachi 7200rpm, 1 120gb Fujitsu 7200rpm
*IDE - 2 80gb Western Digital 5400rpm, 1 40gb no clue brand/rpm 
Fan Controller: Zalman MFC1 Plus, Fanmate 2

So basically I can build almost 3 computers right now.. but I need 1 more CPU & RMA the old 9850be, more ddr3 ram (especially better quality for the new board)... and get a full tower & another mid tower case... then I should be done. Forgot to mention I have here as well 14 x 120mm & 1 x 140mm fans (Noctua NF-P12 / NF-P14, Cooler Master R4's, Cooler Master from cm590 case, Noiseblockers XL2, Agiler cheap led fans) pretty much enough for case cooling.

I should start selling all this crap, I don't really plan building another setup or even using all this hardware.


----------



## cybercub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copley007*


$4004.43

OS Win7 HmPrem x64 I will go up Ultimate


Unless you are fluent in multiple languages there is no reason to get ultimate over professional. The only reason ultimate exists is the extra language packs. Save yourself some bucks!


----------



## sendblink23

Not even on all the hardware I got gets to the $2000

Not sure where is he buying that is so much money that is being spent.... if I were to Spend $4000 I would just go Intel based setup

That is honestly too much for an AMD set up, especially with only those old graphic cards

On Ebay... All new with warranty
1090TBE - $250 - $300
Velociraptors 300gb 10,000rpm - $100 - $150 each
MSI 790FX-GD70 - $80 - $100
Corsair TX850w - $80 - $100
Corsair 4gb (2 x 2gb) DDR3 2133 - $200 - $250
MSI 4890 - $100 - $150 each

Is there something wrong on your purchases?


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't want to begin putting members to sleep w/a list of all the hardware I have but there's a few guys here that know what I have. I have about 12 motherboards alone. You can see where this can go in a hurry.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Kryton,

What blocks do you have right now that you are going to be using on the 790 NB and on the 750 SB ?


Currently have a pair of MCW30 Swiftech blocks, the same one(s) I've been using all along. They will work with the board, no prob but if you remove the DR. MOS cooler, you'll definitely need a block or something for the MOSFETs, and that's the issue I'm presently having.
Since I'm wanting to go H2O with it, may as well do the MOSFETs the same way you know.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copley007*


$4004.43

OS Win7 HmPrem x64 I will go up Ultimate


 Techically, if you are not going to be using the PC on a domain and don't really caer about bitlocker, Keep the Home premium. NO need t watse any extra money just to say that you have ultimate. That's just nonsense. They al look exactly the same except for the welcome screen that says Professional or Ultimate at the bottom. They're no faster.


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys. Am looking to finish my WC build with doing the GPU as well. ut am facing a slight problem of GPU placement, with the rad on the rear 120 fan. So is there any way in hell that I can make the second slot run at 16X, rather than just the first and 4th one? Would a PCIE riser card help? Thanks.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Techically, if you are not going to be using the PC on a domain and don't really caer about bitlocker, Keep the Home premium. NO need t watse any extra money just to say that you have ultimate. That's just nonsense. They al look exactly the same except for the welcome screen that says Professional or Ultimate at the bottom. They're no faster.


Don't forget that Professional and Ultimate can act as a virtual desktop, so it's capable of using Windows XP or any other supported OSes. This is something Home Premium cannot do.


----------



## mav2000

And, also wanted to check whats the max voltage for the fan pins...I have a 6.12W Delta 38 mm. Will this run with the board pins?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


And, also wanted to check whats the max voltage for the fan pins...I have a 6.12W Delta 38 mm. Will this run with the board pins?


You will have to test it out.. if it doesn't run at the Speed its mention of the specs of those fans... then you would need to directly connect them to your PSU or get a fan controller... and you should be able to get full speed on it.

*Make sure when testing connected directly to the motherboard... that the fans are running at 100%(Go into the Bios in HW monitor, wte its called - don't let the system control your fans)... that will insure the fans to push how its meant... and will also tell you if they run how they are mentioned by its specs


----------



## N2Gaming

Couldent this cause the fan header to die on the mobo if he was to plug a fan into the mobo fan header and it was drawing to many amps/watts or what ever the power draw is?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Couldent this cause the fan header to die on the mobo if he was to plug a fan into the mobo fan header and it was drawing to many amps?


Well... to be safer then get a fan controller lol
or like i said before directly connect it to the PSU with a 3pic to molex or 4pin to molex


----------



## sendblink23

Okay well I finally built the board with my system(board came with bios 1.7 installed), decided to insert all my graphic cards

Its all running good.. I have not done any overclock or anything... I just did all windows 7 updates & installed all latest drivers for my cards(having a CF issue, but I'll fix that later on my own)....

Now... I would like to know what software reads correctly the NB temps for this board?
With Everest 5.50.2909 beta it says that its around 55c - 57c is that correct? And what is the average on where its suppose to be or what you guys have as temps?

Everest screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8...i790fxgd70.jpg

Which one is the NB on HWmonitor? http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1...i790fxgd70.jpg

Just incase the current NB temp is with Air Conditioner turned on.. I'll have to wait till later on today during the day to get my actual NB temps... its around 5am right now here <-- that won't give me real day temps with AC turned off LOL

At least so far I'm liking the board... tomorrow I'll overclock back to my original 4Ghz & play with all the random settings... Mastiffman I'm still not gonna do the 3,000mhz test on the NB just yet.. i want to know if my temps are good currently on them being on stock or if I need to mod it(add some TIM & fans over it) and then i'll test with my 965 & my friends 955 with the 3k on NB.


----------



## predcon

I'm going to upgrade from onboard audio to an audio card, but I need the space for the PCI-e x1 slot, and as such I need to move my video card from the PCI-e #1 slot to a different slot.

The manual words the arrangement of PCIE slots and their speeds a little glibly, and the fact that someone packed the European version of the manual with my board doesn't help either. I'll quote what it says under "Slots" on page En-3.

*- 4 PCI Express Gen2 x16 slots, support CrossFireX(TM) technology
the PCIE x16 slots (PCI_E1 & PCI_E4) support up to PCIE 2.0 x16 speed
the PCIE x16 slots (PCI_E3 & PCI_E5) support up to PCIE 2.0 x8 speed
if you intend to install four expansion cards into all PCIE x16 slots, these four PCIE x16 lanes will auto arrange from x16/ x16/ x0/ x0 to x8/ x8/ x8/ x8
- 1 PCI Express Gen2 x1 slot
- 2 PCI Slots*

Now, given that the first two bullet points don't mention a "PCI_E2", I'll assume that "PCI_E2" is the x1 slot, and that "PCI_E4" is the third blue slot away from the CPU, or the second blue slot from the bottom, assuming you have the CPU arranged "On top" inside your tower. Am I on the right track so far? This is the slot I want to plug my singular video card in for maximum speed?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys new amd overdrive version out, will auto update when its open









version 3.2.3.0457

AMD OverDrive™ Utility

Release Notes for 
Version: 3.2.3.0457
Release Date:July 01, 2010

---General Description---

This is release V3.2.3 of AMD OverDrive™ Utility.

This version of AMD OverDrive™ Utility supports systems with the AMD 890FX/890GX/890G/790FX/790GX/790X/785G/780G/770 serials chipset motherboards.

AMD OverDrive™ Utility in general is designed to provide users the ability to maximize the capability, flexibility, and adjustability of the AMD chipset products; it allows user to tune parameters to help system stability, optimize performance, and control cooling/acoustic characteristics. AMD's target is to provide an all-in-one utility which can deliver all-around stellar operation.

---Improvement and Fixes---

AMD OverDrive™ Utility 3.2.3 (2010-7-2) Update list:

1.Fixed the bug that AMD 840T processor cannot "disable" Turbo Core function.
2.Fixed the bug that CPU core multiplier overclocking of AMD 840T CPU doesn't work properly
3.Enhanced the representation of memory serial number


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey is it better to keep an eye on the cpu core temp, or cpu temp and with a phenom 955 C2 whats the max temp i should watch for? currently running p95 and cpu temp is maxing at 61c and core temp is sitting at 57c running system at 3.7 stock volt with 2800 NB stock volts and passed 1 cycle of p95


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Okay well I finally built the board with my system(board came with bios 1.7 installed), decided to insert all my graphic cards

Its all running good.. I have not done any overclock or anything... I just did all windows 7 updates & installed all latest drivers for my cards(having a CF issue, but I'll fix that later on my own)....

Now... I would like to know what software reads correctly the NB temps for this board?
With Everest 5.50.2909 beta it says that its around 55c - 57c is that correct? And what is the average on where its suppose to be or what you guys have as temps?

Everest screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8...i790fxgd70.jpg

Which one is the NB on HWmonitor? http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1...i790fxgd70.jpg

Just incase the current NB temp is with Air Conditioner turned on.. I'll have to wait till later on today during the day to get my actual NB temps... its around 5am right now here <-- that won't give me real day temps with AC turned off LOL

At least so far I'm liking the board... tomorrow I'll overclock back to my original 4Ghz & play with all the random settings... Mastiffman I'm still not gonna do the 3,000mhz test on the NB just yet.. i want to know if my temps are good currently on them being on stock or if I need to mod it(add some TIM & fans over it) and then i'll test with my 965 & my friends 955 with the 3k on NB.


the nb usually runs above 70c if you dont remove the heatsink and apply your own paste. once you do replace the paste it shouldn't go over 60c under load.


----------



## Chuckclc

Well the board looks great and Im excited about the cross fire and all but I can get nothing more outta my chip than I could with the MSI 785gm-e51. I guess the chips have a lot more to do with OC'ing then the motherboards do.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chuckclc* 
Well the board looks great and Im excited about the cross fire and all but I can get nothing more outta my chip than I could with the MSI 785gm-e51. I guess the chips have a lot more to do with OC'ing then the motherboards do.

A good vs great overclocking mother board will have similar but suttle differences that make a world of difference when you have hardware tuned for the task of overclocking. You should be able to at minimum get a stable 100Mhz faster over your other motherboard. This board has a lot of options and I would think you could pull off an extra 100-200 MHz over your other board. You may need to use better ram and if that don't do the trick maybe water cooling will help a bit. Your voltage for 4GHz is pretty hight IMO.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
the nb usually runs above 70c if you dont remove the heatsink and apply your own paste. once you do replace the paste it shouldn't go over 60c under load.

thnx

So, you saying Everest is giving the correct temps..... hmm looking at my screen shot of HWmonitor does it have in there the NB? I see AUX but have no clue what is that.

I will be removing the heatsink & changing the paste... using the "How to remove your NB/mosfet/SB heatsinks. By mangoSeed" guide... I just want to make sure of the software that reads correctly the NB.

forgot to mention now that its round the day according to Everest I see 67c but that is regular load... I certainly need to replace the TIM


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i dont use everest. i use speedfan, the nb temp is the first temp listed. it took me a while to figure out which temp it was.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i dont use everest. i use speedfan, the nb temp is the first temp listed. it took me a while to figure out which temp it was.

ok thanx... well installed speedfan and it appears to be the same exact temps as everest.. so okay my temp readings are okay then.

well now I've decided to remove all graphic cards and only leave both of the 5770's (1t slot & 3rd slot)... and the temps have lowered(I'm guessing the 9800GTX+ was creating allot of heat being in between the 5770's), so right now AC turned off and my ambients around almost 90f the NB is showing 55c on load... do you think I still need to do the mod or am I safe to stay like this?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

55c is good. i'd leave it. i think the max temp for the nb is 80c. not 100% sure. i've had mine at 80c before and its still alive.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


ok thanx... well installed speedfan and it appears to be the same exact temps as everest.. so okay my temp readings are okay then.

well now I've decided to remove all graphic cards and only leave both of the 5770's (1t slot & 3rd slot)... and the temps have lowered(I'm guessing the 9800GTX+ was creating allot of heat being in between the 5770's), so right now AC turned off and my ambients around almost 90f the NB is showing 55c on load... do you think I still need to do the mod or am I safe to stay like this?


I was under the impression from information I read here in this thread, that Everest misreported the northbridge temps by 10 to 20 degrees, so I quit using it and have relied on AMD OD for my NB temps. With my new board, according to AMD OD, my NB hovers around 29c and it feels no warmer than my CPU heatsink that is reporting 28c. So I'm thinking it's anybodies guess. I do know that if it is running at truly @ 57c (134f) you'd be able to feel that to the touch.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I was under the impression from information I read here in this thread, that Everest misreported the northbridge temps by 10 to 20 degrees, so I quit using it and have relied on AMD OD for my NB temps. With my new board, according to AMD OD, my NB hovers around 29c and it feels no warmer than my CPU heatsink that is reporting 28c. So I'm thinking it's anybodies guess. I do know that if it is running at truly @ 57c (134f) you'd be able to feel that to the touch.


Well i think Speedfan & Everest are both wrong now.. since you mentioned AMD OD

This is what I'm getting on my setup: AMD OD - Speedfan - Everest


----------



## sendblink23

@ Rockr69 
hey I forgot to ask.. which one is it in AMD Overdrive?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



A good vs great overclocking mother board will have similar but suttle differences that make a world of difference when you have hardware tuned for the task of overclocking. You should be able to at minimum get a stable 100Mhz faster over your other motherboard. This board has a lot of options and I would think you could pull off an extra 100-200 MHz over your other board. You may need to use better ram and if that don't do the trick maybe water cooling will help a bit. Your voltage for 4GHz is pretty hight IMO.


Im sure its gonna make a difference on certain chips. Ive always suspected my memory was holding me back some, but this chip isnt going any farther. 3.8 stable at 1.475v is the best I can get stable. Heck its 1.425v by default. I just undervolt it to 1.38 and run at stock 3400mhz. I havent even been able to run a benchmark at 4000mhz on this board yet like my MSI 785gm-E51


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


55c is good. i'd leave it. i think the max temp for the nb is 80c. not 100% sure. i've had mine at 80c before and its still alive.


MAX NB (i think its in the OP)

Is indeed 80c


----------



## sendblink23

Anybody???

What is the NB temps on AMD Overdrive... see here my screenshot:









mention me the name it has in there too lol


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


I'm going to upgrade from onboard audio to an audio card, but I need the space for the PCI-e x1 slot, and as such I need to move my video card from the PCI-e #1 slot to a different slot.

The manual words the arrangement of PCIE slots and their speeds a little glibly, and the fact that someone packed the European version of the manual with my board doesn't help either. I'll quote what it says under "Slots" on page En-3.

*- 4 PCI Express Gen2 x16 slots, support CrossFireX(TM) technology
the PCIE x16 slots (PCI_E1 & PCI_E4) support up to PCIE 2.0 x16 speed
the PCIE x16 slots (PCI_E3 & PCI_E5) support up to PCIE 2.0 x8 speed
if you intend to install four expansion cards into all PCIE x16 slots, these four PCIE x16 lanes will auto arrange from x16/ x16/ x0/ x0 to x8/ x8/ x8/ x8
- 1 PCI Express Gen2 x1 slot
- 2 PCI Slots*

Now, given that the first two bullet points don't mention a "PCI_E2", I'll assume that "PCI_E2" is the x1 slot, and that "PCI_E4" is the third blue slot away from the CPU, or the second blue slot from the bottom, assuming you have the CPU arranged "On top" inside your tower. Am I on the right track so far? This is the slot I want to plug my singular video card in for maximum speed?


For the maximum 16x speed, the "top" slot and third slot from the "top" are the ones you should put it on. Though putting it on the second or fourth slot didn't hamper my FPS. The only noticeable difference with 8x speed was my GPU score would drop by about 1-4% in different benchmarks with no actual impact in a game. As I said a few pages back, I recommend the second slot(8x) or the third slot (16x) to prevent your GPU's heat from affecting your NB/CPU/RAM temps if you have an air-cooled setup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey is it better to keep an eye on the cpu core temp, or cpu temp and with a phenom 955 C2 whats the max temp i should watch for? currently running p95 and cpu temp is maxing at 61c and core temp is sitting at 57c running system at 3.7 stock volt with 2800 NB stock volts and passed 1 cycle of p95


Wow, I'm amazed you can get to 3.7ghz on stock volts with a 955 C2, same for your NB speeds. Your temps are on the verge of "fail-safe" BSOD, since mine will BSOD on me when I reach 60-61Â°C on the CPU temp and 57-59Â°C on the core temps. I suggest focusing on the core temps, but for the record, the 955's max safe CPU temp is 61Â°C. Are you running stock fan or something? My stock voltage is 1.35V and I can run up to 3.6ghz with that voltage, except my temps max out in the high 40s/low 50s with P95/LinX.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I was under the impression from information I read here in this thread, that Everest misreported the northbridge temps by 10 to 20 degrees, so I quit using it and have relied on AMD OD for my NB temps. With my new board, according to AMD OD, my NB hovers around 29c and it feels no warmer than my CPU heatsink that is reporting 28c. So I'm thinking it's anybodies guess. I do know that if it is running at truly @ 57c (134f) you'd be able to feel that to the touch.


That's interesting, since Everest and Speedfan report the same NB temps for me, especially when Everest reports more accurate voltage/amps readings than AOD does. Though I am curious where you find your NB temps in AOD as I haven't been able to find it at all.


----------



## N2Gaming

Does AMD's Over Drive software come bundled in the GD70 box? I have not opened my box yet.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Does AMD's Over Drive software come bundled in the GD70 box? I have not opened my box yet.


Nah, but you can just download it off the AMD site. Here's the link.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Don't forget that Professional and Ultimate can act as a virtual desktop, so it's capable of using Windows XP or any other supported OSes. This is something Home Premium cannot do.


 Very True... Windows XP? What's that?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


And, also wanted to check whats the max voltage for the fan pins...I have a 6.12W Delta 38 mm. Will this run with the board pins?


 I've had 2x Ultra Kaze 120x38mm @ 3k Rpm + 2x 120x25mm @ 2500Rpm + 2x 80mm @ 4k Rpm all on full and I was fine. Before that I had 6x 120x25mm @ 2K-3500Rpm with the 80mm @ 4K rpm at once.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Couldent this cause the fan header to die on the mobo if he was to plug a fan into the mobo fan header and it was drawing to many amps/watts or what ever the power draw is?


 I purchased one of these to run more than what I had... Still have but don't use it now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Now... I would like to know what software reads correctly the NB temps for this board?
With Everest 5.50.2909 beta it says that its around 55c - 57c is that correct? And what is the average on where its suppose to be or what you guys have as temps?

4Ghz & play with all the random settings... Mastiffman I'm still not gonna do the 3,000mhz test on the NB just yet.. i want to know if my temps are good currently on them being on stock or if I need to mod it(add some TIM & fans over it) and then i'll test with my 965 & my friends 955 with the 3k on NB.


 55-57*+ is getting Very warm in my opinoin and will hinder performance in long run. Better to take the VRM/NB/SB Heat sink off and replace the TIM. I use AS5 which worked Great! Dropped my temps about 15*+. Even better at load. I never go above 45*C and that's full load for 12hours + in a warm room. (house is set to 70*F







) I have used Everest 5.3 since it came out and it reads everything great.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *predcon*


I'm going to upgrade from onboard audio to an audio card.......


 What for? The Onbaord is lossless 24bit 192khz dual streaming.... What more do you need?







If you are not using the board with an HTCP setup, you won't notice much a difference if at all (IMO). PLus you could put the money toward more GPU power or CPU Cooling... Just a thought.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey is it better to keep an eye on the cpu core temp, or cpu temp and with a phenom 955 C2 whats the max temp i should watch for? currently running p95 and cpu temp is maxing at 61c and core temp is sitting at 57c running system at 3.7 stock volt with 2800 NB stock volts and passed 1 cycle of p95


 I normally only pay attention to the Core temps. The CPU is the Ambient temps I believe so it will run hotter being that it's not being cooled as well. IIRC....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Anybody???

What is the NB temps on AMD Overdrive... see here my screenshot:

mention me the name it has in there too lol


 I thought that with HWmonitor (the software) tempin 1 was the NB Temp. I would stick with Everest if I were you. AOD is known for being buggy in every aspect. At least the old ones are. Especially with temps. JMO though..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Does AMD's Over Drive software come bundled in the GD70 box? I have not opened my box yet.


 read above! lol- I don't think so but it's a free download anyhow....

What are you waiting for? Open her and take some shiney new pics for us!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


@ Rockr69 
hey I forgot to ask.. which one is it in AMD Overdrive?


TMPIN3 is the NB readout.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


55-57*+ is getting Very warm in my opinoin and will hinder performance in long run. Better to take the VRM/NB/SB Heat sink off and replace the TIM. I use AS5 which worked Great! Dropped my temps about 15*+. Even better at load. I never go above 45*C and that's full load for 12hours + in a warm room. (house is set to 70*F







) I have used Everest 5.3 since it came out and it reads everything great.












I already went ahead and replaced the TIM in them (about a few minutes ago, it was rough to take out the old crappy paste) with MX-3 but to be honest I did not see much of a difference probably around 5c... hopefully it will improve during these days of usage... I literally have really good ventilation in my case & those heatsinks feel really cold when I touch them with my fingers... so I still don't understand the temp reading from Everest & Speedfan it feels too cold to be at the supposed 50c-60c range... well I'll give it a few days to cure the paste... if not I'll use Shin-Etsu. My ambients get pretty warm if I don't turn on my AC they range between 87f to 93f :/

I think I'll do the adding small fans on to those heatsinks just incase


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Does AMD's Over Drive software come bundled in the GD70 box? I have not opened my box yet.


It came bundled in mine. It's on the driver disc.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 









I already went ahead and replaced the TIM in them (about a few minutes ago, it was rough to take out the old crappy paste) with MX-3 but to be honest I did not see much of a difference probably around 5c... hopefully it will improve during these days of usage... I literally have really good ventilation in my case & those heatsinks feel really cold when I touch them with my fingers... so I still don't understand the temp reading from Everest & Speedfan it feels too cold to be at the supposed 50c-60c range... well I'll give it a few days to cure the paste... if not I'll use Shin-Etsu. My ambients get pretty warm if I don't turn on my AC they range between 87f to 93f :/

I think I'll do the adding small fans on to those heatsinks just incase

If the heatsinks feel "really cold" to your fingers why bother with the fans?


----------



## N2Gaming

You want me to take pictures of my motherboard.







kind of pointless to me w/out it being in a case or on a bench while under going stress test's. Besides I have enough hardware to keep track of w/out opening more hardware and worrying about loosing something like the user manual or driver disk during a move. I'll probably be moving again in the next month or so...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I don't think so but it's a free download anyhow....

What are you waiting for? Open her and take some shiney new pics for us!









I downloaded it in the past but the free downloadable version was very limited in useage and I did not like it much but that was a few years ago now and was on an Nvidia Chip'd mobo any how.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It came bundled in mine. It's on the driver disc.

Cool I'll have to check it out after I get some ram and get some time to bench test this bad boy...









I Still have not decided what ram I'm going to go with.

@ Any one w/ram overclocking experience on this mobo... Do you all think I should start off with at least 1600MHz & faster or is 1333 fast enough if I can loosen up the timings for faster spd's. Some ram modules like OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, G skill etc etc can be overclocked with pretty good results.









However I have found in the past on my 939 mobo's that some ram modules don't play as nice on one mobo as they do on others. i.e. my DFI NF4 SLI DR won't allow me to overclock my G skills as high as on my DFI NF4 SLI DR Expert.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Wow, I'm amazed you can get to 3.7ghz on stock volts with a 955 C2, same for your NB speeds. Your temps are on the verge of "fail-safe" BSOD, since mine will BSOD on me when I reach 60-61Â°C on the CPU temp and 57-59Â°C on the core temps. I suggest focusing on the core temps, but for the record, the 955's max safe CPU temp is 61Â°C. Are you running stock fan or something? My stock voltage is 1.35V and I can run up to 3.6ghz with that voltage, except my temps max out in the high 40s/low 50s with P95/LinX.

i just got the new coolermaster HAF X case the other day and my system temps have dropped a fair bit from my ****ty antec p160 case. and i thought i would try prime95 and see how stable it was, well managed to run 1 hr without issue, then i got a BSOD. Temps were bouncing from 57c to 60c on stock volts, i have ordered a scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fan for my cpu cooler {xigmatek red scorpion} should drop temps a bit more as mine only runs at 1500rpm and 60cfm where as the ultra kaze pumps out 133cfm!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

well idle temp is now idling at 30c for cpu and has been down to 27c







but then im in the middle of winter with a broken heater and a blizzard making pc case lol...


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
@ Any one w/ram overclocking experience on this mobo... Do you all think I should start off with at least 1600MHz & faster or is 1333 fast enough if I can loosen up the timings for faster spd's. Some ram modules like OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, G skill etc etc can be overclocked with pretty good results.









However I have found in the past on my 939 mobo's that some ram modules don't play as nice on one mobo as they do on others. i.e. my DFI NF4 SLI DR won't allow me to overclock my G skills as high as on my DFI NF4 SLI DR Expert.

AMD loves tight timings with RAM. CAS6/7 1333 is way beter than CAS8/9 1600...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
AMD loves tight timings with RAM. CAS6/7 1333 is way beter than CAS8/9 1600...

Thank you. I thought I read some where that w/higher NB clocks the system becomes more stable when faster ram is used.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
i just got the new coolermaster HAF X case the other day and my system temps have dropped a fair bit from my ****ty antec p160 case. and i thought i would try prime95 and see how stable it was, well managed to run 1 hr without issue, then i got a BSOD. Temps were bouncing from 57c to 60c on stock volts, i have ordered a scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fan for my cpu cooler {xigmatek red scorpion} should drop temps a bit more as mine only runs at 1500rpm and 60cfm where as the ultra kaze pumps out 133cfm!

Take note that the CFM rating isn't everything, but is one of the major factors in air-cooling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
AMD loves tight timings with RAM. CAS6/7 1333 is way beter than CAS8/9 1600...

Would you recommend 1333mhz with CAS6 or 1600mhz with CAS7? I know there's barely any difference between the two, but what would you recommend?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Would you recommend 1333mhz with CAS6 or 1600mhz with CAS7? I know there's barely any difference between the two, but what would you recommend?

I would say the 1333 CAS6.

I have the CAS8 1600Mhz OCZ BE sticks and I tested from 9 down to 7 and 7 is the sweet spot in read/write times. I'm going to pick up these bad boys and have the best of both worlds, hopefully without compatibility issues...


----------



## N2Gaming

I think I'll get some of these j/k If I had that kind of money I'd have 3x GTX270's


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
TMPIN3 is the NB readout.

Ah, Nice! Thanks for the correction.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 









I already went ahead and replaced the TIM in them (about a few minutes ago, it was rough to take out the old crappy paste) with MX-3 but to be honest I did not see much of a difference probably around 5c... hopefully it will improve during these days of usage... I literally have really good ventilation in my case & those heatsinks feel really cold when I touch them with my fingers... so I still don't understand the temp reading from Everest & Speedfan it feels too cold to be at the supposed 50c-60c range... well I'll give it a few days to cure the paste... if not I'll use Shin-Etsu. My ambients get pretty warm if I don't turn on my AC they range between 87f to 93f :/

I think I'll do the adding small fans on to those heatsinks just incase

To be honest, iy sounds like they (HS Surfaces) may not be making good contact with the chips. The HS bars are really sensitive to the touch and easily bent without noticing. I took mine and pressed the VRM HS up to a mirror. it proved to me that SB was sitting a little high so I tweaked it back a rechecked it using the mirror (Large hard wall mirror with no flexing). I was haing the same issue. Just a thought.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
It came bundled in mine. It's on the driver disc.

Ah crap, I forgot about that... Yeah it does come bundle on the drive disc doesn't it. ..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
If the heatsinks feel "really cold" to your fingers why bother with the fans?

This is why I suspect that they're not making "enough" contact. Or there's to much TIM. I literally put this much on both of mine MoBo chips "0". Maybe this much on the NB. "0"...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
.........I have ordered a scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fan for my cpu cooler {xigmatek red scorpion} should drop temps a bit more as mine only runs at 1500rpm and 60cfm where as the ultra kaze pumps out 133cfm!

I have 2 of those and I have them set to idle at 975rpms and 2500rpms at full load. Even going from 2500 to 3000rpms can really increase the ambient noise!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
AMD loves tight timings with RAM. CAS6/7 1333 is way beter than CAS8/9 1600...

Yeah but Cas6 @ 1600Mhz is even better.

















Look at Cas7 1600mhz...









Now Cas5 1333mhz









Here is some Cas6 1704mhz for you.....


















And Some Cas6 1736Mhz









And Finally some Cas6 1800Mhz with 2925mhz CPU-NB. This was fun but needed more voltage than I was comfortable with...


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Take note that the CFM rating isn't everything, but is one of the major factors in air-cooling.

Would you recommend 1333mhz with CAS6 or 1600mhz with CAS7? I know there's barely any difference between the two, but what would you recommend?

This is Very true. Static Preasure is the most important factor in cooling then comes Noise production and then CFM (or switch those last two).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think I'll get some of these j/k If I had that kind of money I'd have 3x GTX270's









If I had the money I would get these.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah, Nice! Thanks for the correction.









To be honest, iy sounds like they (HS Surfaces) may not be making good contact with the chips. The HS bars are really sensitive to the touch and easily bent without noticing. I took mine and pressed the VRM HS up to a mirror. it proved to me that SB was sitting a little high so I tweaked it back a rechecked it using the mirror (Large hard wall mirror with no flexing). I was haing the same issue. Just a thought.

This is why I suspect that they're not making "enough" contact. Or there's to much TIM. I literally put this much on both of mine MoBo chips "0". Maybe this much on the NB. "0"...


If he corrected us on the NB temps with AMD Overdrive then my temps according to TMPIN3 mines is at 36c... well odd thing I'm seeing here is the TMPIN2 is at 49c... no clue what is that

HWMonitor says Motherboard at 36c & AUX at 49c <-- no clue what is that either but same temp as before

Everest says Motherboard at 36c & I don't see anything with 49c.. NB is now saying 73c

Speedfan says Remote1 at 73c, Temp3 36c & Temp2 49c <-- still don't know what it is lol

So now I'm lost on everything..... what the heck is AUX, Temp2 & TMPIN2 which is shown for me at 49c..... and what really is my NB temp... if AOD says TMPIN3 is 36c.. but NB on Everest is 73 & Remote1 is 73c

About my previously mentioned 50s - 60s that's because I was at stock settings... now that I'm back overclocked to 4Ghz (and ram at 1333 1.8v) the NB(according to Everest) number is around 70's... so to be honest I don't think Everest & Speedfan are really reading that as North Bridge... I honestly think those are the RAM temps because that is the only thing I feel warm on my board... but since i want to be safe .... heheheeee assuming my motherboard is probably freaking nuts & its actually burning NB at those temps... I will unmount everything & re-seat th NB heatsink to do again the paste.. hopefully.... this time it will go down those Everest/Speedfan readings.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yeah but Cas6 @ 1600Mhz is even better.

















Look at Cas7 1600mhz...









Now Cas5 1333mhz









Here is some Cas6 1704mhz for you.....


















And Some Cas6 1736Mhz 









And Finally some Cas6 1800Mhz with 2925mhz CPU-NB. This was fun but needed more voltage than I was comfortable with...


















If I had the money I would get these.


The 2nd & 3rd everest reads are w/the cpu at 3400MHz not the nominal 4000MHz. Scores are not consistant due to this fact. I call a vote for a redo lol

Those ram modules look nice and all but they cost way to much for so little IMO.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The 2nd & 3rd everest reads are w/the cpu at 3400MHz not the nominal 4000MHz. Scores are not consistant due to this fact. I call a vote for a redo lol

Those ram modules look nice and all but they cost way to much for so little IMO.










LOL- Got them back when they first came out and they were only $150 then....







! I will admit that they could be better modules and more easily ran at higher speeds. I haven't messed with them in a while. Cas6 1600-1700Mhz with 3ghz CPU-NB runs great for me...

*EDIT*: P.S. Just in case you diodn't realize it. That's why it's called "Lavalys Everest Cache & Memory Benchmark"... not "Lavalys Everest CPU, Cache & Memory Benchmark"...






























Latency is the Main Focus here.

*3.8Ghz CPU, Cas6 1600Mhz ram @ 3ghz CPU-NB*









*4Ghz CPU, Cas6 1600Mhz ram, 3ghz CPU-NB*
*







*


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i was under the impression that msi started using small plastic washers on the vrm/nb/sb heatsink screws in an attempt to correct the high temps due to lack of good contact with the nb chip. i know mine doesn't have em but i've had it for some time now. can anyone confirm this? i've replaced the paste on mine twice now and i just put a blob on the chips because i thought it was a contact issue. im pretty sure we went over this 5 or 6 months ago but im lazy and dont want to go back through all the pages.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i was under the impression that msi started using small plastic washers on the vrm/nb/sb heatsink screws in an attempt to correct the high temps due to lack of good contact with the nb chip. i know mine doesn't have em but i've had it for some time now. can anyone confirm this? i've replaced the paste on mine twice now and i just put a blob on the chips because i thought it was a contact issue. im pretty sure we went over this 5 or 6 months ago but im lazy and dont want to go back through all the pages.



Well my board is a revision 1.0 (first batch) and I have these washers that you speak of. One could also stretch out the Springs to increase some fo the tension when remounting the HS. or replace them with some of a little higher rebound spec.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well my board is a revision 1.0 (first batch) and I have these washers that you speak of. One could also stretch out the Springs to increase some fo the tension when remounting the HS. or replace them with some of a little higher rebound spec.


mine also has the washers too - Rev 1.0


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


mine also has the washers too - Rev 1.0


Are they washers or isolation circles so as not to risk a short? My v.1.0 had small washer like circles but i wouldn't have gone as far as calling them washers.

As for NB temps, whatever app we're using to read it-think of it like this; remember to when you had a clunker (or hooptie for you younger folks) and you got in it after it was sitting in the hot sun on a summer day. You don't have AC, so you get in your car and drive off and rest your elbow on the window sill: OUCH! That's friggin hot! That would be about 45-50c. If your NB HS isn't felling like that then have no worries.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Are they washers or isolation circles so as not to risk a short? My v.1.0 had small washer like circles but i wouldn't have gone as far as calling them washers.


I just called them washers.. cause the other guy called it washers lol... but mines appeared exactly the same as these pictures: http://www.overclock.net/8178321-post3605.html


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I just called them washers.. cause the other guy called it washers lol... but mines appeared exactly the same as these pictures: http://www.overclock.net/8178321-post3605.html


Yep, those would be washers. Mine were black thin plastic rings.


----------



## N2Gaming

You guys got me to open my box. I have a rev: 1.1


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Are they washers or isolation circles so as not to risk a short? My v.1.0 had small washer like circles but i wouldn't have gone as far as calling them washers.

As for NB temps, whatever app we're using to read it-think of it like this; remember to when you had a clunker (or hooptie for you younger folks) and you got in it after it was sitting in the hot sun on a summer day. You don't have AC, so you get in your car and drive off and rest your elbow on the window sill: OUCH! That's friggin hot! That would be about 45-50c. *If your NB HS isn't felling like that then have no worries*.


 My reason for telling him is that IF he has a mojority of the programs telling him that he's running pretty darn hot (hotter than 55*C) but his HeatSinks aren't hot or at least Warm to the touch, then something is not seated right IMHO.... SO it would be better to be safe and check that the SH is seated correctly, then to be sorry and assume that things are fine and burn out a NB Chipset.... JMO though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You guys got me to open my box. I have a rev: 1.1


 LOLOLOL- What abuot pics man! LOL- Just kidding. take a facebook picture of it. YOU know on a angle and looking down on it... Totally just kidding. Some people get excited to have new parts and show them off. (put them all laid out nice on a white surface and snap some Glamour Shots! ) ha haaaaa. Can't wait to see what your revision 1.1 does.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well here is a suicide runs on my current rig but not any where near stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1247957

This is w/out a decent downwardly or upwardly NB-CPU multi and voltage control...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yep, those would be washers. Mine were black thin plastic rings.


I got the black thin plastic rings as well, Rev. 1.0.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well here is a suicide runs on my current rig but not any where near stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1247957

This is w/out a decent downwardly or upwardly NB-CPU multi and voltage control...


 Nice. At 4.1 on C3 955 you will most likely end up needing about 1.48-1.525v for stability... most of them start off needing less votls but end up needing more...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I got the black thin plastic rings as well, Rev. 1.0.



My spacers are the "more" white ones.


----------



## sendblink23

I got tired of surfing around for the correct temp readings, i even posted on MSI's forum(lameo's).... so i went far and decided to contact MSI directly by phone, and after a few minutes about my question they told me clearly.. that AMD Overdrive (and your BIOS) reads correctly the NB temps. So guys... in other words its closely to what Rockr69 mentioned.. but not right exactly, in AOD our NB temps is the "TMPIN2"

It was exactly what I previously mentioned a few posts before that I had no clue what the heck was that reading of 49c on AOD, also which in HWmonitor is also called AUX & Speedfan its Temp2(not remote1).

Quote:

If he corrected us on the NB temps with AMD Overdrive then my temps according to TMPIN3 mines is at 36c... well odd thing I'm seeing here is the TMPIN2 is at 49c... no clue what is that

HWMonitor says Motherboard at 36c & AUX at 49c <-- no clue what is that either but same temp as before

Everest says Motherboard at 36c & I don't see anything with 49c.. NB is now saying 73c

Speedfan says Remote1 at 73c, Temp3 36c & Temp2 49c <-- still don't know what it is lol

So now I'm lost on everything..... what the heck is AUX, Temp2 & TMPIN2 which is shown for me at 49c..... and what really is my NB temp... if AOD says TMPIN3 is 36c.. but NB on Everest is 73 & Remote1 is 73c
So, guys Everest readings are wrong, their sensoring for this motherboard on the NB temps is over the correct one by around 15c - 25c or more... so ignore it and simply follow what AOD says on TMPIN2, AUX in HWmonitor or Temp2 on Speedfan.

Speedfan's "Remote1" seems its a double reading of the NB but as an error sensoring just like what Everest reads for NB temp.

So the issue on Everest of NB reading has yet not been fixed nor even expected for them to fix it, since people have reported it to them months ago and they have not yet responded with the correction.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I got tired of surfing around for the correct temp readings, i even posted on MSI's forum(lameo's).... so i went far and decided to contact MSI directly by phone, and after a few minutes about my question they told me clearly.. that AMD Overdrive (and your BIOS) reads correctly the NB temps. So guys... in other words its closely to what Rockr69 mentioned.. but not right exactly, in AOD our NB temps is the "TMPIN2"

It was exactly what I previously mentioned a few posts before that I had no clue what the heck was that reading of 49c on AOD, also which in HWmonitor is also called AUX & Speedfan its Temp2(not remote1).

So, guys Everest readings are wrong, their sensoring for this motherboard on the NB temps is over the correct one by around 15c - 25c or more... so ignore it and simply follow what AOD says on TMPIN2, AUX in HWmonitor or Temp2 on Speedfan.

Speedfan's "Remote1" seems its a double reading of the NB but as an error sensoring just like what Everest reads for NB temp.

So the issue on Everest of NB reading has yet not been fixed nor even expected for them to fix it, since people have reported it to them months ago and they have not yet responded with the correction.

WOW... Very interesting stuff here.

So the Temp that I have set to NB Chipset in Speed fan and Everest that are idling at 41-42*C right are not the correct temps? And the Speedfans "remote 2" temp is the NB CHipset Temp, which is idling at 34-35*C right now?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I got tired of surfing around for the correct temp readings, i even posted on MSI's forum(lameo's).... so i went far and decided to contact MSI directly by phone, and after a few minutes about my question they told me clearly.. that AMD Overdrive (and your BIOS) reads correctly the NB temps. So guys... in other words its closely to what Rockr69 mentioned.. but not right exactly, in AOD our NB temps is the "TMPIN2"

It was exactly what I previously mentioned a few posts before that I had no clue what the heck was that reading of 49c on AOD, also which in HWmonitor is also called AUX & Speedfan its Temp2(not remote1).

So, guys Everest readings are wrong, their sensoring for this motherboard on the NB temps is over the correct one by around 15c - 25c or more... so ignore it and simply follow what AOD says on TMPIN2, AUX in HWmonitor or Temp2 on Speedfan.

Speedfan's "Remote1" seems its a double reading of the NB but as an error sensoring just like what Everest reads for NB temp.

So the issue on Everest of NB reading has yet not been fixed nor even expected for them to fix it, since people have reported it to them months ago and they have not yet responded with the correction.

Kewlio, I stand corrected and am glad to be, so now I know. Thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice. At 4.1 on C3 955 you will most likely end up needing about 1.48-1.525v for stability... most of them start off needing less votls but end up needing more...

Well I highly doubt I'll be running this CPU w/that high of voltage. I was able to do 4.0 on less then 1.4v


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
WOW... Very interesting stuff here.

So the Temp that I have set to NB Chipset in Speed fan and Everest that are idling at 41-42*C right are not the correct temps? And the Speedfans "remote 2" temp is the NB CHipset Temp, which is idling at 34-35*C right now?

What do you have for Speedfan on Temp2?

For me right now idles:
Remote 2 - 35c <- similar to yours but not sure what it is, at least its close to my MB temp
Temp 2 - 42c <- this is the NorthBridge

HWmonitor
AUX: 42c
Motherboard: 33c

AOD
TMPIN2: 42c
TMPIN3: 33c

Everest
Motherboard: 33c
Northbridge: 66c mine is like 20+ difference compared to the others... you should see the same number in temps here as you do in Speedfan for Remote 1


----------



## sendblink23

ok guys messing with overclocks on this mobo... but using the crappy H50

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319629

And right now I'm writing here with it yummy, waffles going back to flat 4ghz its too warm to handle it, I was trying to hit 4.4ghz 1.55v... but it rebooted right after Windows 7 intro, so went down to 4.3ghz 1.52v which worked fine


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
What do you have for Speedfan on Temp2?

For me right now idles:
Remote 2 - 35c <- similar to yours but not sure what it is, at least its close to my MB temp
Temp 2 - 42c <- this is the NorthBridge

HWmonitor
AUX: 42c
Motherboard: 33c

AOD
TMPIN2: 42c
TMPIN3: 33c

Everest
Motherboard: 33c
Northbridge: 66c mine is like 20+ difference compared to the others... you should see the same number in temps here as you do in Speedfan for Remote 1


Speedfan says 32 for temp2. ANd that's at full load. Speenfan says that remote 1 (the one that I have set to NB Chipset) has gone from 42*C to 46*C at full load.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
ok guys messing with overclocks on this mobo... but using the crappy H50

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319629

And right now I'm writing here with it yummy, waffles going back to flat 4ghz its too warm to handle it, I was trying to hit 4.4ghz 1.55v... but it rebooted right after Windows 7 intro, so went down to 4.3ghz 1.52v which worked fine

I'd say that H50 is doing a good job keeping you as cool as it is. After all it's not a full on WC loop. That'd be like saying my crappy gas powered small block Ford
is only netting me 12.5 secs in the quater mile, but an alcohol blown 427 will get me to the high 9s.


----------



## Splhodge

hi guys quick unrelated question (sorry about this) to what is a pretty good board except when after 6 months it decides to stop working on you. I have a broken cpu mount on the board and was wondering if it was possible to replace the mount at all or would i have to buy the board again? Any help much appreciated


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Splhodge* 
hi guys quick unrelated question (sorry about this) to what is a pretty good board except when after 6 months it decides to stop working on you. I have a broken cpu mount on the board and was wondering if it was possible to replace the mount at all or would i have to buy the board again? Any help much appreciated

Can you take a close up picture to show us what your working with?


----------



## Splhodge

Yeh when ebuyer return the item i shall be able to take a picture, basically the side that the mount leaver is on the crack is about midway along that side running about 0.5cm into the board at a slight angle away from the lever hinge. The right side of the crack sits slightly higher than the left hand side. Obviously a picture will show what i am saying better so i shall get a picture up asap


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Splhodge*


Yeh when ebuyer return the item i shall be able to take a picture, basically the side that the mount leaver is on the crack is about midway along that side running about 0.5cm into the board at a slight angle away from the lever hinge. The right side of the crack sits slightly higher than the left hand side. Obviously a picture will show what i am saying better so i shall get a picture up asap



REALLY? I snapped that tab off of one side on 2 different brand and model motherboards with the STOCK AM3 Heatsink... WTH is that all about!? Just call the BOard manufacturer and they should send you a new with a new backplate and screws. This is what I had to do. Or you can find them on the for like $2

Sorry man that sucks...


----------



## ozlay

delete


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


hey all I just got done orderint 2 asus ares this should be faster then my 2 5970s by 60% also order the 890fx version of this board and 16gigs of 1600mhz ram and a hex-core anyone no if my antec 1200 watt quadro will support this or should i order a 1600 watt psu Im thinking 30a on the rail will be fine for the cards but was










hahahaa you sure have allot of money right?? LOL

anyways no clue about the PSU concern.... but get the 1600w just to be extra safe on Power


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I'd say that H50 is doing a good job keeping you as cool as it is. After all it's not a full on WC loop. That'd be like saying my crappy gas powered small block Ford 
is only netting me 12.5 secs in the quater mile, but an alcohol blown 427 will get me to the high 9s.


Well i say crappy, because this H50 does not cool good at all, even on stock - my H50 is way BEATED UP... I've had it since it was released... I only used it now because I was having an issue with my first GPU being way too close to my Noctua NH-D14 heatsink(it was literally less than half an inch between each other)... but today decided F*** it and went back on the Noctua it cools way way way better compared to my crappy h50

Just incase I also re applied Again the TIM on the NB heatsink just for insurance even though i already know AOD was correct on readings & i was getting good temps - it did improve by around almost 10c, it appears i did used a bit too much last time, even though it was about a rice size.

Anyways about the H50 handling that overclock.. well its actually got the help of the CPU Voltage.. if it wasn't correctly or too low my machine would have crashed... as well my Air Conditioner was ON full blast







Now even if right now I am back on the Noctua.. I have no plans on running that overclock again.. it was just to see if I could boot & run the OS with it.... but I do have the plans to try it again this weekend with my AC full blast directly hitting my motherboard, I'm going to try and stable it... to at least Prime95 blend 1 hour minimum. I'm nuts... I should invest and go full water cooling for this kind of test run.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


hey all I just got done orderint 2 asus ares


We need to see some images of the cards w/a piece of paper w/your OCN member name written on it as proof or it never happened.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
hey all I just got done orderint 2 asus ares this should be faster then my 2 5970s by 60% also order the 890fx version of this board and 16gigs of 1600mhz ram and a hex-core anyone no if my antec 1200 watt quadro will support this or should i order a 1600 watt psu Im thinking 30a on the rail will be fine for the cards but was









Wow $1.2k per GPU? That's almost how much I spent on my whole system.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
hey all I just got done orderint 2 asus ares this should be faster then my 2 5970s by 60% also order the 890fx version of this board and 16gigs of 1600mhz ram and a hex-core anyone no if my antec 1200 watt quadro will support this or should i order a 1600 watt psu Im thinking 30a on the rail will be fine for the cards but was









hmmm seems like over kill, i'd wait for the 6x00 cards to come out which is more of a series refresh of the 5x00 cards, better temps better performance, not so much features or wait until the 7x00 series which is a new architecture and keep ur current 5x00's


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey kokin, how do you get that 790fx owners club thingo on your posts?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey kokin, how do you get that 790fx owners club thingo on your posts?


its called signature lol
the signature code you need is on the threads main post at the end

just incase:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/528400-official-msi-790fx-gd70-owners-club.html"][CENTER][B][U]:wheee:The Official MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Thread:wheee:[/U][/B][/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


its called signature lol
the signature code you need is on the threads main post at the end

just incase:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/528400-official-msi-790fx-gd70-owners-club.html"][CENTER][B][U]:wheee:The Official MSI 790FX-GD70 Owners Thread:wheee:[/U][/B][/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]


where do you put the code tho?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

think i got it...testing...

ok sweet! thanks lol


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hmmm seems like over kill, i'd wait for the 6x00 cards to come out which is more of a series refresh of the 5x00 cards, better temps better performance, not so much features or wait until the 7x00 series which is a new architecture and keep ur current 5x00's


 Yeah, I think that it may be better to wait for the 6000 series if one wants better efficiency and cooler temps. 7000 Series will most likely be the new architecture/But IDK this for sure. I'm just guessing.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


think i got it...testing...

ok sweet! thanks lol


 Nice! I added the "Check OP first before asking questions" comment to mine as well to hinder lazy surfers questions.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice! I added the "Check OP first before asking questions" comment to mine as well to hinder lazy surfers questions.










This ^ never works. Take me for example







j/k

I am alway reminding people to fill in their sig w/system hardware info before asking for help in the M2N & M2N32 club.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

For the first time in four years, AMD has taken control of the discrete graphics market from Nvidia, with 51.1% market share, up 10.4 points from Q2 2009. In that same period, Nvidia lost 10.4 points.

- In the lucrative Desktop discrete market, AMD gained 11 points in the year, standing at 44.5% market share. This was a direct loss for Nvidia, who fell 10.9 points in the same period.

- In the fast growing mobile discrete market, AMD gained another 2.4 points, now standing at 56.3% market share.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
For the first time in four years, AMD has taken control of the discrete graphics market from Nvidia, with 51.1% market share, up 10.4 points from Q2 2009. In that same period, Nvidia lost 10.4 points.

- In the lucrative Desktop discrete market, AMD gained 11 points in the year, standing at 44.5% market share. This was a direct loss for Nvidia, who fell 10.9 points in the same period.

- In the fast growing mobile discrete market, AMD gained another 2.4 points, now standing at 56.3% market share.

Nvidia took a chance with GPGPU, but it wasn't being applied by the general users, so this was where their blunder was. They did make a comeback with the GTX480, but being more than six months late, people would have rather bought a cheaper, cooler, more efficient ATI GPU.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Nvidia took a chance with GPGPU, but it wasn't being applied by the general users, so this was where their blunder was. They did make a comeback with the GTX480, but being more than six months late, people would have rather bought a cheaper, cooler, more efficient ATI GPU.

yeah true, nvidia just dropped the ball with the current fermi chips with production, amd saw this and went hard on the 5x00 cards securing every $ price point where nvidia didnt have a chance with price/performance with the 200 series cards. With ATI ahead by 6 months, nvidia is till trying to get all their cards out into the wild while amd is reaping the benifits of cheaper cards and while working on the 6x00 cards due this year which will be at least 20% faster than the fermi 480 and at least $100 to $150 cheaper than the 480 cards, also amd has mapped out its 7x00 cards for next year too, which is supposed to have a new achitechture and again faster than the 6x00 cards. So not only will amd be ahead by a whole generation by the end of this year. Nvidia is losing money on every fermi card sold currently


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
yeah true, nvidia just dropped the ball with the current fermi chips with production, amd saw this and went hard on the 5x00 cards securing every $ price point where nvidia didnt have a chance with price/performance with the 200 series cards. With ATI ahead by 6 months, nvidia is till trying to get all their cards out into the wild while amd is reaping the benifits of cheaper cards and while working on the 6x00 cards due this year which will be at least 20% faster than the fermi 480 and at least $100 to $150 cheaper than the 480 cards, also amd has mapped out its 7x00 cards for next year too, which is supposed to have a new achitechture and again faster than the 6x00 cards. So not only will amd be ahead by a whole generation by the end of this year. Nvidia is losing money on every fermi card sold currently

apple recently dropped nvidia for ati in their desktops.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/rad...een,10966.html
im not a fan of apple but it seems relevant to the conversation.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


apple recently dropped nvidia for ati in their desktops. 
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/rad...een,10966.html
im not a fan of apple but it seems relevant to the conversation.


i hate apple products, i do the rma's for my work and apple, hp and nintendo are the worst companies to deal with. Apple they know everything about you the second you start using itunes, so you can't get around warranty dates if nessesary as they know when you started using itunes and your ipod/phone. Nintendo have a very short time you can get a return for a product, 7 days from date of purchase and then 7 days for me to get the product back to nintendo. and well hp just has the most rediculus tech support on the planet, they treat everyone like they are idiots even tho you might be a tech yourself as i am. you might have a problem like a faulty LCD panel, they want you to take the battery out, hold down this button for x seconds, they put battery back in, unplug the power cable, put it back it, then try do a factory restore on it, just to check its not anything else...tho we all know its just a faulty panel...thats their answer for everything....do a restore, do a restore lalala alala. lol...takes a week just to get a RA number from them.


----------



## hellr4isEr

i am now a proud new owner of a MSI 780FX-GD70







.. man i hope it was a good buy


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


i am now a proud new owner of a MSI 780FX-GD70







.. man i hope it was a good buy













Congrats! If you would, could you confirm whether or not your revision 1.1 board has washers under the chipset heatsink spring screws on the back?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Congrats! If you would, could you confirm whether or not your revision 1.1 board has washers under the chipset heatsink spring screws on the back?


lol howd you know it was rev 1.1? (it is)
do you mean these washers?


----------



## glide

Hi folks,

I read thru a good 150 pages of this thread, and I figure, the best way is to just ask.

I have g.skill f3-12800cl9d-4gbrl from Newegg.
AMD Phenom II X4 C3 965 Black
Corsair TX 750 W 80 plus

POST works fine. Windows 7 blue screens when I try to install with a variety of errors like IRQ_blah, MEMORY_blah, etc.
LInux kernel panics trying to load up an installation CD, so I am thinking these g.skills are the culprit.

Can I get this rig stable with these DIMMS? What should I put in the Cell setup? Lots of threads point to upping the voltage, and I have tried a variety of settings. Please help.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glide*


Hi folks,

I read thru a good 150 pages of this thread, and I figure, the best way is to just ask.

I have g.skill f3-12800cl9d-4gbrl from Newegg.
AMD Phenom II X4 C3 965 Black
Corsair TX 750 W 80 plus

POST works fine. Windows 7 blue screens when I try to install with a variety of errors like IRQ_blah, MEMORY_blah, etc.
LInux kernel panics trying to load up an installation CD, so I am thinking these g.skills are the culprit.

Can I get this rig stable with these DIMMS? What should I put in the Cell setup? Lots of threads point to upping the voltage, and I have tried a variety of settings. Please help.


Just lower the RAM... example like 800Mhz.... try that if not.. then there is some other odd reason


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glide*


Hi folks,

I read thru a good 150 pages of this thread, and I figure, the best way is to just ask.

I have g.skill f3-12800cl9d-4gbrl from Newegg.
AMD Phenom II X4 C3 965 Black
Corsair TX 750 W 80 plus

POST works fine. Windows 7 blue screens when I try to install with a variety of errors like IRQ_blah, MEMORY_blah, etc.
LInux kernel panics trying to load up an installation CD, so I am thinking these g.skills are the culprit.

Can I get this rig stable with these DIMMS? What should I put in the Cell setup? Lots of threads point to upping the voltage, and I have tried a variety of settings. Please help.



Try Changing only these settings to start:

1. CPU-NB Multiplier to x13
2. Memory Strap to 1:4 (=1600mhz)
3. (In Advanced Dram Configuration) Switch:
.... A. DCT mode to "Both"
.... B. Drive Strengths Section to "Both"
.... C. Advanced Dram Section to "Both"
.... D. Bank interleaving to "Disable"
4. HT link Multiplier to x10
5. CPU-NB Voltage (*NOT*, I repeat, *NOT* the CPU-NB *VDD* Voltage) to 1.25v
6. CPU DDR-PHY Voltage to 1.25v
7. Dram Voltage to 1.50v-1.55v
8. NB Chipset Voltage to 1.25v
9. Ht Link Voltage to 1.28-1.30v (Some GD70's Vary with Different ram)
10. Spread Spectrum to "Disable" UNLESS You're Local City has Abnormal issues with EMI (Electro-Magnetic Interference....)

Let us know how these Settings work....







.


----------



## FilthyHarry

Is there a guide for OC'ing that is specific to this mobo? The other guides don't help much since whatever they're talking about doesn't necessarily match up with what I see in the bios and I'm clueless. Looking for a step-by-step for this mobo + Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz.

Thx!


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry*


Is there a guide for OC'ing that is specific to this mobo? The other guides don't help much since whatever they're talking about doesn't necessarily match up with what I see in the bios and I'm clueless. Looking for a step-by-step for this mobo + Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz.

Thx!



mduclow made a guide for this board a while back here: http://www.overclock.net/7977843-post3218.html

Here is another good guide from el gappa. He is using a BioStar motherboard but the setting are similar. http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


lol howd you know it was rev 1.1? (it is)
do you mean these washers?




He knew it was rev 1.1 because of your picture, it says it right above the third blue PCI-E slot. I also have the same black plastic "washers" with springs on them.


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat*


mduclow made a guide for this board a while back here: http://www.overclock.net/7977843-post3218.html

Here is another good guide from el gappa. He is using a BioStar motherboard but the setting are similar. http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html


Thanks, but I looking something more specific. a LOT more specific.


----------



## glide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Try Changing only these settings to start:

1. CPU-NB Multiplier to x13
2. Memory Strap to 1:4 (=1600mhz)
3. (In Advanced Dram Configuration) Switch:
.... A. DCT mode to "Both"
.... B. Drive Strengths Section to "Both"
.... C. Advanced Dram Section to "Both"
.... D. Bank interleaving to "Disable"
4. HT link Multiplier to x10
5. CPU-NB Voltage (*NOT*, I repeat, *NOT* the CPU-NB *VDD* Voltage) to 1.25v
6. CPU DDR-PHY Voltage to 1.25v
7. Dram Voltage to 1.50v-1.55v
8. NB Chipset Voltage to 1.25v
9. Ht Link Voltage to 1.28-1.30v (Some GD70's Vary with Different ram)
10. Spread Spectrum to "Disable" UNLESS You're Local City has Abnormal issues with EMI (Electro-Magnetic Interference....)

Let us know how these Settings work....







.


Not sure which one did the trick, I'll paste my bios settings tomorrow. Right now, running Prime95. Touch wood.

Thx guys.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kokin*


he knew it was rev 1.1 because of your picture, it says it right above the third blue pci-e slot. I also have the same black plastic "washers" with springs on them.


eggsackly!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys how long do you think i should run prime95 for to see if im stable? and do u think p95 is ok or do you recommend another stress test?


----------



## hellr4isEr

lol didnt realize my pic was that detailed haha.. waiting on a sempron 140 chip i bought from an OCN member to arrive (to replace a buld) and I can fire up the new board with a phenom II x3 720be and climb the OC ladder.. also waiting for a new 5830


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Try Changing only these settings to start:

1. CPU-NB Multiplier to x13
2. Memory Strap to 1:4 (=1600mhz)
3. (In Advanced Dram Configuration) Switch:
.... A. DCT mode to "Both"
.... B. Drive Strengths Section to "Both"
.... C. Advanced Dram Section to "Both"
.... D. Bank interleaving to "Disable"
4. HT link Multiplier to x10
5. CPU-NB Voltage (*NOT*, I repeat, *NOT* the CPU-NB *VDD* Voltage) to 1.25v
6. CPU DDR-PHY Voltage to 1.25v
7. Dram Voltage to 1.50v-1.55v
8. NB Chipset Voltage to 1.25v
9. Ht Link Voltage to 1.28-1.30v (Some GD70's Vary with Different ram)
10. Spread Spectrum to "Disable" UNLESS You're Local City has Abnormal issues with EMI (Electro-Magnetic Interference....)

Let us know how these Settings work....







.

i tryed these settings myself using my ocz 1600mhz black sticks C8's. Managed to run prime for 2 hrs with out fault until core 3 failed the test, rest of the cores were fine for another 1.5 hrs until i stopped the test...what do you think i should try to fix that 1 core that failed?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
i tryed these settings myself using my ocz 1600mhz black sticks C8's. Managed to run prime for 2 hrs with out fault until core 3 failed the test, rest of the cores were fine for another 1.5 hrs until i stopped the test...what do you think i should try to fix that 1 core that failed?

bump cpu voltage slightly until core does not fail


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
Is there a guide for OC'ing that is specific to this mobo? The other guides don't help much since whatever they're talking about doesn't necessarily match up with what I see in the bios and I'm clueless. Looking for a step-by-step for this mobo + Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz.

Thx!

I've gotten stable 4ghz with 8gb ram on linX "All" 20 passes with this:









201 x 20 - cpu voltage: 1.5v
nb x 13 - cpu-nb: 1.3v (you may use 1.25v)

now the ram it all depends how yours is rated according to specs... set them how its mentioned on your ram modules.

everything else leave it as default... ofcourse disable Cool n Quiet... I'm pretty sure my 4ghz settings it can be done on a tiny bit lower voltage, but this to be safe... anyways Now I'm trying to stable 4.12Ghz I'm guessing its 1.52v on cpu voltage.. going to test 14x on NB ... I'll report back soon


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
i tryed these settings myself using my ocz 1600mhz black sticks C8's. Managed to run prime for 2 hrs with out fault until core 3 failed the test, rest of the cores were fine for another 1.5 hrs until i stopped the test...what do you think i should try to fix that 1 core that failed?

Okay, good start. Now Go back and Run Prime95 in SmallFFt's mode. See hoe long that runs for. If you fail around the same time as this Test that you posted about. You should check into moving the CPU voltage up one step. If it runs for a good 12hours+, then you are looking at CPU-NB VOltage, Dram Voltage or NB Chipset voltage.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
bump cpu voltage slightly until core does not fail

Not necessarily... Read above...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I've gotten stable 4ghz with 8gb ram on linX "All" 20 passes with this:

201 x 20 - cpu voltage: 1.5v
nb x 13 - cpu-nb: 1.3v (you may use 1.25v)

now the ram it all depends how yours is rated according to specs... set them how its mentioned on your ram modules.

everything else leave it as default... ofcourse disable Cool n Quiet... I'm pretty sure my 4ghz settings it can be done on a tiny bit lower voltage, but this to be safe... anyways Now I'm trying to stable 4.12Ghz I'm guessing its 1.52v on cpu voltage.. going to test 14x on NB ... I'll report back soon


Did you run it with "Max" Memory usage? If not, Do it! You may different results. Max memory usage will really tell you IF you are for sure stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
Thanks, but I looking something more specific. a LOT more specific.

"real Specific" in what sense? What are you specifically aiming this comment towards? ACC, Voltages, Timings, Drive strengths?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

Did you run it with "Max" Memory usage? If not, Do it! You may different results. Max memory usage will really tell you IF you are for sure stable.

Do you know how to read? I clearly said "ALL"
Look at the printscreen & read the memory size & "all" button pressed









read carefully before commenting =P


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Do you know how to read? I clearly said "ALL"
Look at the printscreen & read the memory size & "all" button pressed









read carefully before commenting =P

He probably only saw the 7GB being consumed by LinX, so he assumed it wasn't maxed out. Windows 7 is a memory hog and takes 1GB of RAM just to operate.


----------



## sendblink23

well here is another one, only thing I didn't like was that it started raining while testing which made my ambient actually lowered temps so, my air conditioner felt colder in my room. Eitherway trying to get this working was a hassle I failed so many times getting errors... it literally took me all night long, but finally made it through around 6am

4.10Ghz 200 x 20.5 cpu voltage 1.5v, nb x14 2800mhz cpu-nb voltage 1.35v









I'd assume without the rain my max load should have been around 55c - 57c. I will try again more later during the day to get the correct temps... I don't find these fair.


----------



## glide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glide* 
Not sure which one did the trick, I'll paste my bios settings tomorrow. Right now, running Prime95. Touch wood.

Thx guys.

Here are my bios shots.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


*Do you know how to read*? I clearly said "ALL"
Look at the printscreen & read the memory size & "all" button pressed

read carefully before commenting =P


Hey Man, if you can't refrain from being a prick every chance that you get, you can take your questions a comments to Another Forum... No one likes Cocky, mouthy Jerks! If not you're not going to much from this thread....................................... Did you happen to see the time that i replied? it was late, it was a simlpe mistake so next time you ask someone "do you know how to read?" When clearly they do, make sure that you have a bit self control with that mouth of yours.....









P.S. Nice work on the 4.1. Although, most OCers don't consider stability as comfirmed until they have run for well over 3 hours. And technically, the system isn't "Really" stable unless you can run 24/7. Have you run prime95 for the same time in Blend Mode? I'll be impressed when you Run that 8Gb of Ram at 1600Mhz Cas8 or lower, Stable.....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Hey Man, if you can't refrain from being a prick every chance that you get, you can take your questions a comments to Another Forum... No one likes Cocky, mouthy Jerks! If not you're not going to much from this thread....................................... Did you happen to see the time that i replied? it was late, it was a simlpe mistake so next time you ask someone "do you know how to read?" When clearly they do, make sure that you have a bit self control with that mouth of yours.....









P.S. Nice work on the 4.1. Although, most OCers don't consider stability as comfirmed until they have run for well over 3 hours. And technically, the system isn't "Really" stable unless you can run 24/7. Have you run prime95 for the same time in Blend Mode? I'll be impressed when you Run that 8Gb of Ram at 1600Mhz Cas8 or lower, Stable.....










I don't think the last overclock is stable because I suffered exactly what you mentioned me a few days ago... 14 x(or more) on NB has cold boot issues, when I woke up and turned on my computer since this early morning.. I noticed my first cold boot.. I had to clear CMOS to even manage to boot it back up, so I will try to test on Blend prime95 instead of my last overclock the earlier one the 4.02Ghz 1.5v 2600nb 1.3v... pretty sure its gonna be a hassle but I'll keep trying until its stable over 3 hours changing the voltages if needed.

My ram does not ever want to stable on 1600Mhz I've been trying it since my first board that I used my ram, no matter if 2v, loosen timings, tighten timings, T1 or T2 it simply is not stable at all... even though I can manage to watch a couples of movies & surf around for hours but upon rebooting computer the OS freezes upon startup... so I simply gave up on overcloking to 1600mhz, 1333Mhz on 1.73v 9-9-9-24-T1 seems that is the sweet spot for my crappy rams on this motherboard... this same Mhz on my past boards needed around 1.8v - 1.85v to even run it... so its odd & good this motherboard handles it perfectly on 1.73v. In other words I won't be able to stress test 1600mhz only 1333mhz.

I'll report in a couple of hours... its time to try and stable "blend" on prime95 for 3 hours or more.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


*snip*


Mastif you have been here since the getgo and I trust eveything you have to say about this board. Also learned a few things from you









Quote:



sendblink23's
Join Date 
02-05-10


Mastiff is a vet around here so stop while your behind...









Now wars in here only tech help fellas


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Mastif you have been here since the getgo and I trust eveything you have to say about this board. Also learned a few things from you









Mastiff is a vet around here so stop while your behind...










you do know he's joking with me, Re-read the 1st paragraph he wrote he ends with faces.. which means he's kidding around - by the way it meant I was correct & he was wrong & forgave me, because it was late & he didn't read it correctly my post that I was using my max of ram while stress testing with linX.

Nowhere I've said that I know more than him so take ur bs somewhere else, I've only been showing my stable on 4ghz with simple settings & he's also helping me... so I don't know what ur talking about.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I don't think the last overclock is stable because I suffered exactly what you mentioned me a few days ago... 14 x(or more) on NB has cold boot issues, when I woke up and turned on my computer since this early morning.. I noticed my first cold boot.. I had to clear CMOS to even manage to boot it back up, so I will try to test on Blend prime95 instead of my last overclock the earlier one the 4.02Ghz 1.5v 2600nb 1.3v... pretty sure its gonna be a hassle but I'll keep trying until its stable over 3 hours changing the voltages if needed.

My ram does not ever want to stable on 1600Mhz I've been trying it since my first board that I used my ram, no matter if 2v, loosen timings, tighten timings, T1 or T2 it simply is not stable at all... even though I can manage to watch a couples of movies & surf around for hours but upon rebooting computer the OS freezes upon startup... so I simply gave up on overcloking to 1600mhz, 1333Mhz on 1.73v 9-9-9-24-T1 seems that is the sweet spot for my crappy rams on this motherboard... this same Mhz on my past boards needed around 1.8v - 1.85v to even run it... so its odd & good this motherboard handles it perfectly on 1.73v. In other words I won't be able to stress test 1600mhz only 1333mhz.

I'll report in a couple of hours... its time to try and stable "blend" on prime95 for 3 hours or more.


 Ah, Sorry about that. I thought that you had 1600Mhz Ram...







That's my fault. So maybe 1400-1500Mhz OC later is what will be looking at then. But then again you have 8Gb of Ram so maybe leave them at 1333, Tighten up the timings and we try and help you to get that CPU-NB up closer to 3ghs. This board with the quads OC'd and a 3ghz CPU-NB brings any Ram to life!









A far the CPU-NB thing. It's kind of picky thing. Once in a while I'll get a freeze during post with x14 and have to hit the reset button once, sometimes twice and then it goes right into the OS. but with x13 it's fine. Even Booting up with 3ghz + CPU-NB I can dhut it all the way down and start her back and she goes right into the OS. Can't do anything with x15 for a cold boot though... but I can reboot from BIOS into the OS with x15. I just don't get it.

FYI, I'm not sure how many have expereinced this but a lot of us have. With a new Phenom II x4 (at least) they will require minimal voltage in the beginning for anything over 3.8ghz. but after a month or a few months, they strart needing more to be stable att he sme speeds as when you first get them. I only needed about 1.44v(1.425v in the BIOS) for complete stability at 4ghz (200x20). Now I need 1.465-1.47v (1.48v1.49v in the BIOS) to be 24/7 Stable....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Mastiff you have been here since the get go and I trust eveything you have to say about this board. Also learned a few things from you









Mastiff is a vet around here so stop while your behind...









Now wars in here only tech help fellas










 Ah thanks man. it's nice see around here again! I've been laying a bit low latey. I have a 4.5 week old boy now. And a 2.5year old so we've been a bit busy. I'm trying to get back on the forum more.

P.S. Good advice buddy!


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


"real Specific" in what sense? What are you specifically aiming this comment towards? ACC, Voltages, Timings, Drive strengths?


Well working off of Mduclow's quick n dirty guide, let start with the very beginning: I have a _Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX_ What are my stock voltages?

After that I'm not sure what I should start with. I know I should increase something til its unstable, then increase voltage til it is stable, then repeat til I hit max temp, but not sure which order to do things in, Core Multiplier, HT Ref or NB Multiplier first?

My goal is to as close to 4Mhz and stable as possible.

Also, what is he unlock cpu core option in the bios? Enable or disable?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sendblink23

On my past boards, to get 4ghz stable it was 1.45v on the Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P & 1.42v on the MSI 770-C45 (on which 1.48v was 4.21Ghz stable). Now this board for some reason I'm needing 1.5v I have no clue why.. it just seems it needs more heat to it I guess lol But at least with stock settings everything in voltage(minus the ram at 1333 1.73v) with FSB 257 x 15, nb/ht x9 2300Mhz I get it 100% stable Prime95 on blend.

Its all about 4Ghz that is acting really weird on this board with my phenom, needing too much voltage I've already tested 1.4, 1.42, 1.45, 1.47, 1.48 and on all of them during any of the stress testings its either shut down BSOD or error during the test, it seems 1.5v is when its happy. I've definitely given a huge beating on that chip, 3 motherboards on all over 4Ghz stable 24/7 usage doing allot of video rendering since last year.

Anyways currently I'm still stress testing on prime the overclock I mentioned(same voltage setting still)... its all good so far I think about 2 hours already... but I still need to wait until 3 hours or more to be certain.

Forgot to mention I still haven't updated the bios since I received it(1.7), should I update/change the bios right now (and continue testing there)... I mean since I'm getting the cold boot with 2800Mhz do you have a specific bios version I should use to not get the cold boot issue.... I feel like I'm overclocking here but not giving its full potential capabilities.

*Update

Made the 3 hours on Prime95 blend









Now I need a fix for the cold boot on 2800nb :/ so that I can go for the 4.10Ghz 2.8nb prime test


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry*


Well working off of Mduclow's quick n dirty guide, let start with the very beginning: I have a _Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX_ What are my stock voltages?

After that I'm not sure what I should start with. I know I should increase something til its unstable, then increase voltage til it is stable, then repeat til I hit max temp, but not sure which order to do things in, Core Multiplier, HT Ref or NB Multiplier first?

My goal is to as close to 4Mhz and stable as possible.

Also, what is he unlock cpu core option in the bios? Enable or disable?

Thanks for the help.


 1. Intended Stock Voltages are from 0.825v - 1.40v, most claim that the Core volts should Not exceide 1.55v(?)
*2. Order of Ocing....*

1. First and best IMO is to find the motherboards Max Stable HT Ref Clk. You should hit a wall around 320-321Mhz. No matter what the voltages. But I found that if you bump it to around 335-338 you may get it to post again. But past that you will need to use the "OC Booster" modes. Mode 1 drops the HT Ref Clk by 20Mhz (or back to 200mhz, whichever is smaller) during post and will jump back up to the BIOS set Ht Ref Clk Mhz about 30-45 seconds after being in the OS (Depending on the BIOS, older BIOS it was about 30seconds after being in OS) (i.e. If you set to 240Mhz in BIOS Mode 1 will drop it to 220mhz during post and back to 240 45secs after being in OS.) Mode 2 will do the same thing but using a 40mhz Difference.

2. Find the CPU's Max freq. not exceiding the max temp on the chip which is 62*C
3. Next you can go with the Max Stable CPU-NB freq.
4. Max Ram freq. and then Lowest timings. (Max Freq. will need Very loose timings/ Lowest Timing will need Lowest Freq.)
4. If you feel so compelled you can find the Max PCI-e Freq. But most leave this alone and some have found better stability bumping the Mhz from 100 to somewhere in the 101-105mhz Range...

Lastly, "Finding the Max" refers to Starting with the increase of Mhz by 5mhz at a time first until you can't post any longer. Then back it down until you can post, then test in Small FFt's mode (Tests primarily the CPU) in Prime95. If you can't find 3+ ( or 24) hour stability keep lower Mhz 1 mhz at a time until you find the Max Stable mhz. Then if you like and fell comfortable, you can add a step in volts and rerun the process. This basically goes for the rest of the system. Timings will be more along the lines of Lowering the CAS First, test, then the tRCD, tRP, tRAS and tRC, testing between each and slowly working down all of the timings.

Hope this helps...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


On my past boards, to get 4ghz stable it was 1.45v on the Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P & 1.42v on the MSI 770-C45 (on which 1.48v was 4.21Ghz stable). Now this board for some reason I'm needing 1.5v I have no clue why.. it just seems it needs more heat to it I guess lol But at least with stock settings everything in voltage(minus the ram at 1333 1.73v) with FSB 257 x 15, nb/ht x9 2300Mhz I get it 100% stable Prime95 on blend.

Its all about 4Ghz that is acting really weird on this board with my phenom, needing too much voltage I've already tested 1.4, 1.42, 1.45, 1.47, 1.48 and on all of them during any of the stress testings its either shut down BSOD or error during the test, it seems 1.5v is when its happy. I've definitely given a huge beating on that chip, 3 motherboards on all over 4Ghz stable 24/7 usage doing allot of video rendering since last year.

Anyways currently I'm still stress testing on prime the overclock I mentioned(same voltage setting still)... its all good so far I think about 2 hours already... but I still need to wait until 3 hours or more to be certain.

Forgot to mention I still haven't updated the bios since I received it(1.7), should I update/change the bios right now (and continue testing there)... I mean since I'm getting the cold boot with 2800Mhz do you have a specific bios version I should use to not get the cold boot issue.... I feel like I'm overclocking here but not giving its full potential capabilities.

*Update

Made the 3 hours on Prime95 blend.

Now I need a fix for the cold boot on 2800nb :/ so that I can go for the 4.10Ghz 2.8nb prime test


Try the 1.10 (1.1A0) for the cold boot fix.... I tested every BIOS including betas from 1.77b to the Current official 1.1D0 and 1.1A0 was th only BIOS that let me Cold Boot at x14 on the CPU-NB Multi....

And as far as this.... I was serious. but I wanted the faces to represent me being polite about it..... K?



> Nowhere I've said that I know more than him so take ur bs somewhere else, I've only been showing my stable on 4ghz with simple settings & he's also helping me... so I don't know what ur talking about.[quote/]
> 
> So lets all just forget that it happened and focus on what we love to do and talk about....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I've been laying a bit low latey. I have a 4.5 week old boy now. And a 2.5year old so we've been a bit busy. I'm trying to get back on the forum more.

Congrats on your newborn son!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 

And as far as this.... I was serious. but I wanted the faces to represent me being polite about it..... K?

So lets all just forget that it happened and focus on what we love to do and talk about....









This why you're the man in this thread. Very nicely said. +rep


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
well here is another one, only thing I didn't like was that it started raining while testing which made my ambient actually lowered temps so, my air conditioner felt colder in my room. Eitherway trying to get this working was a hassle I failed so many times getting errors... it literally took me all night long, but finally made it through around 6am

4.10Ghz 200 x 20.5 cpu voltage 1.5v, nb x14 2800mhz cpu-nb voltage 1.35v









I'd assume without the rain my max load should have been around 55c - 57c. I will try again more later during the day to get the correct temps... I don't find these fair.

What are your ambients man..awesome temps.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Congrats on your newborn son!









Hey thanks man... He's a cool little guy and EATING all the time. What a life. Eat, sleep and poop! lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
This why you're the man in this thread. Very nicely said. +rep

You get out of life, what you put into it...... "A Man Reapeth what he sow...." -[The Bible]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
What are your ambients man..awesome temps.

Ya know.... lol- I've thought about setting up duct work from the front of a wall AC unit to the intake of my Rad, then blowing out into the room. It would keep the CPU quite chilly with a 10k AC unit.... :thinking" You can get them new for a $150


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
1. Intended Stock Voltages are from 0.825v - 1.40v, most claim that the Core volts should Not exceide 1.55v(?)
*2. Order of Ocing....*

1. First and best IMO is to find the motherboards Max Stable HT Ref Clk. You should hit a wall around 320-321Mhz. No matter what the voltages. But I found that if you bump it to around 335-338 you may get it to post again. But past that you will need to use the "OC Booster" modes. Mode 1 drops the HT Ref Clk by 20Mhz (or back to 200mhz, whichever is smaller) during post and will jump back up to the BIOS set Ht Ref Clk Mhz about 30-45 seconds after being in the OS (Depending on the BIOS, older BIOS it was about 30seconds after being in OS) (i.e. If you set to 240Mhz in BIOS Mode 1 will drop it to 220mhz during post and back to 240 45secs after being in OS.) Mode 2 will do the same thing but using a 40mhz Difference.

2. Find the CPU's Max freq. not exceiding the max temp on the chip which is 62*C
3. Next you can go with the Max Stable CPU-NB freq.
4. Max Ram freq. and then Lowest timings. (Max Freq. will need Very loose timings/ Lowest Timing will need Lowest Freq.)
4. If you feel so compelled you can find the Max PCI-e Freq. But most leave this alone and some have found better stability bumping the Mhz from 100 to somewhere in the 101-105mhz Range...

Lastly, "Finding the Max" refers to Starting with the increase of Mhz by 5mhz at a time first until you can't post any longer. Then back it down until you can post, then test in Small FFt's mode (Tests primarily the CPU) in Prime95. If you can't find 3+ ( or 24) hour stability keep lower Mhz 1 mhz at a time until you find the Max Stable mhz. Then if you like and fell comfortable, you can add a step in volts and rerun the process. This basically goes for the rest of the system. Timings will be more along the lines of Lowering the CAS First, test, then the tRCD, tRP, tRAS and tRC, testing between each and slowly working down all of the timings.

Hope this helps...









IT definitely helps, thank you. Now I need some specifics because the terminology seems so loose with many of these things.

As far as the CPU and NB Voltages go, the first 4 voltages are:
*
CPU VDD Voltage (V)
CPU-NB VDD Voltage (V)
CPU Voltage (V)
CPU NB-Voltage (V)*

If I've understood mduclow, I shouldn't set the first 2 above stock. Does that mean leave them on auto and just change the second 2, or should I increase the first 2 to max stock voltage (1.40 for example for the first one) and then increase the 2nd two? Also, whats the stock voltage for the NB?

Next question, what bios setting corresponds to the Max Stable HT Ref Clk? I think its the *Adjust CPU FSB Frequency (MHz)* but mine starts at 200 and going up to 320 seems insanely high.

Thanks!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Congrats on your newborn son!









yeah congrats, should keep ya busy


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Do you know how to read? I clearly said "ALL"
Look at the printscreen & read the memory size & "all" button pressed









read carefully before commenting =P

This is truely not the way to go about things for asking members for help!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Hey Man, if you can't refrain from being a prick every chance that you get, you can take your questions a comments to Another Forum... No one likes Cocky, mouthy Jerks! If not you're not going to much from this thread....................................... Did you happen to see the time that i replied? it was late, it was a simlpe mistake so next time you ask someone "do you know how to read?" When clearly they do, make sure that you have a bit self control with that mouth of yours.....









Joking huh? HHmmm, I think he puts smilies in every one of his posts. You just came off like a prick TBO...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah, Sorry about that. I thought that you had 1600Mhz Ram...







That's my fault. So maybe 1400-1500Mhz OC later is what will be looking at then. But then again you have 8Gb of Ram so maybe leave them at 1333, Tighten up the timings and we try and help you to get that CPU-NB up closer to 3ghs. This board with the quads OC'd and a 3ghz CPU-NB brings any Ram to life!









Ok he admits he's wrong here, also with a smilely...

Ah thanks man. it's nice see around here again! I've been laying a bit low latey. I have a 4.5 week old boy now. And a 2.5year old so we've been a bit busy. I'm trying to get back on the forum more.

P.S. Good advice buddy!









Congrats on the newborn! Good to see your still around. What happened to mduclow? Haven't seen him in a while?

Moral of the story is if you want or need advice don't be a prick and you shall receive it in a timely manner based on other members availability at that specific moment. Also post constructive topics/replies that can potentially help other members out with this board. Most likely your issue has been talked about somewhere within the 723 pages of this thread...


----------



## Kokin

The highest HTT clock I was able to POST in was 347([email protected]), though that was with the 1.4 official BIOS. I think I can only go up to the 320-334 now with the later BIOS versions. Also, I did notice somewhere past the 1.9 official BIOS that I couldn't keep my 4.0ghz completely stable anymore, even with 1.52-1.57v, although I could achieve higher/stable NB-CPU and HT Link OCs(approx. 3000mhz on both at the same time).


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry*


IT definitely helps, thank you. Now I need some specifics because the terminology seems so loose with many of these things.

As far as the CPU and NB Voltages go, the first 4 voltages are:

*CPU VDD Voltage (V)*
*CPU-NB VDD Voltage (V)*
*CPU Voltage (V)*
*CPU NB-Voltage (V)*

If I've understood mduclow, I shouldn't set the first 2 above stock. Does that mean leave them on auto and just change the second 2, or should I increase the first 2 to max stock voltage (1.40 for example for the first one) and then increase the 2nd two? Also, whats the stock voltage for the NB?

Next question, what bios setting corresponds to the Max Stable HT Ref Clk? I think its the *Adjust CPU FSB Frequency (MHz)* but mine starts at 200 and going up to 320 seems insanely high.

Thanks!!


Nice! Glad that it helped. 
1. As far as the VDD voltages, those represent the positive line feeds for the CPU/ CPU-NB Voltages. Mainly in FET circuitry. (FET= Feild Effective Transistor)
****A Field Effect Transistor is a solid-state device in which current is controlled between source and drain terminals by voltage applied to a non-conducting gate terminal.

HENCE "MOSFET" or Metal Oxide Semiconductor Feild Effective Transistor.
****A class of voltage-driven devices that do not require the large input drive currents of bipolar devices

Personally.... I don't use them at all. They only seemed to cause instability in the past. So I ONLY adjust the CPU/ CPU-NB Voltages. mduclow seemed to be able to set them as he stated and been fine. So from my expereince, Don't use them. If you'd like to play with and could discover something that we don't know then, by all means, feel free. I'm up for learning something new all of the time.

"It's not How you learn, But what you learn that matters."
2. Yes, that is the Correct adjustment. MSI (as well as a few other board MFR's kept the teminology the same to make the transition for everyone the same). 
*FYI*
FSB = Front Side Bus (as I'm sure that you knew but for those that don't) Back before the K8 (? maybe eariler than that, no?) chips were MFR'd so that the Connection that was between the actually CPU Core and the NB Chipset and ram was the FSB which when changed, would change the speed at which the data traveled from location to location increasing the overall performance. Now that connection is a combination of the Hypertransport Reference Clock (HTRC) and the HT Link Multiplier. So in essence, the HT Link is the new FSB... But it only can improve Very High Bit Rate 3D rendering when increased passed 2000mhz. Technically it can be at 2600mhz ( with the right voltage) and be fine. (5200Mt/s)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


yeah congrats, should keep ya busy










Oh, yeah! So does my 2.5 yo daughter.... My 4 English Mastiffs. My house and yard. Chores... LOL- one of mastiff broke her one of her rear toes last wednesday and she chewed the splint up yesterday morning, so that's been a nightmare... but hey, that's life and ya just have to roll with it. no big deal!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Congrats on the newborn! Good to see your still around. What happened to mduclow? Haven't seen him in a while?

Moral of the story is if you want or need advice don't be a prick and you shall receive it in a timely manner based on other members availability at that specific moment. Also post constructive topics/replies that can potentially help other members out with this board. Most likely your issue has been talked about somewhere within the 723 pages of this thread...


Thnk you sir! He's a cool little guy. We Named him Kalvin Anderson Crocker. Most likely will be calling him Kal whne he gets older... My Name is Andrew and in English meaning, Anderson means "Son of Andrew" (that was my wifes idea). As far as mduclow, IDK. He probably got sick of moorhen2 and I going rounds. LOL -I kind of stop using the thread becuase of moorhen2. No offense to him. I just didn't really prefer to communicate with him... Some people just don't mix well. That and having a second child adn showing my dogs more...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


The highest HTT clock I was able to POST in was 347([email protected]), though that was with the 1.4 official BIOS. I think I can only go up to the 320-334 now with the later BIOS versions. Also, I did notice somewhere past the 1.9 official BIOS that I couldn't keep my 4.0ghz completely stable anymore, even with 1.52-1.57v, although I could achieve higher/stable NB-CPU and HT Link OCs(approx. 3000mhz on both at the same time).


I have noticed this as well. But like the saying goes, "there always has to be a balance somewhere". Get better performance out of the IMC and Memory, sacrifice voltage efficiency for the CPU.....


----------



## FilthyHarry

Ok, here's where I know I must be doing something wrong. Leaving everything on Auto, I set the *Adjusted CPU FSB Frequency (MHz)* to 320 to see what it would do the the other values and this is what I got:

*Adjusted CPU Frequency (MHz)* = 5440
*Adjusted CPU-NB Frequency (MHz)* = 3200
*Adjusted DRAM Frequency (MHz)* = 2133
*Adjusted HT Link Frequency (MHz)* = 3200

What am I failing to understand?

Thx!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
Ok, here's where I know I must be doing something wrong. Leaving everything on Auto, I set the *Adjusted CPU FSB Frequency (MHz)* to 320 to see what it would do the the other values and this is what I got:

*Adjusted CPU Frequency (MHz)* = 5440
*Adjusted CPU-NB Frequency (MHz)* = 3200
*Adjusted DRAM Frequency (MHz)* = 2133
*Adjusted HT Link Frequency (MHz)* = 3200

What am I failing to understand?

Thx!

LOL
1. It;s best to start at 200Mhz and change to 205mhz in the Bios and reboot into the OS. Keep working the 200Mhz HTRef Clk up by Only 5mhz steps at a time, rebooting in between each adjustment into the OS. I know that it takes some time... Rome wasn't built in a day either...









2. When you do adjust the HTRef Clk to find it's max. You Must lower the CPU/ CPU-NB/ Ram Strap and HT link Multipliers!

For instance. You now that 200mhz (HTref Clk default value) "multiplied" by 16 (the 955's Stock Mulitplier) you get 3200mhz (3.2ghz)
So if you increase the HT ref Clk to say 250mhz and mulitply that by 16, you get 4000mhz (4ghz). BUT since you are trying to find the max HT ref Clk of the Board and NOT the max frequency of the CPU or anything else.... the CPU Multi will need to be lowered to say 15. 15 x205mhz (Ht Ref Clk freq) = 3010mhz. This will take the CPU Freqwuency out of the equasion of being the culprit as to why you can't raise the HT Ref Clk Mhz higher.... asme thing with the CPU-NB and ram. CPU-NB multi is set to x10 (stock) so lowering it to x9 taek it out of the equasion. The ram strap being set to 1:2 = 800mhz Ram freq taking the ra out of the equasion. Setting the HT Link to x9 does the same thing.

So the higher the HT ref Clk Mhz that you go (320Mhz) the Lower the CPU/ CPU-NB/ HT Link Mutlipliers, Ram straps will have to be taken.... You wan tto Keep the other compnents at low frequencies...

Make sense?









Remember..... Only adjust the HT ref Clk mhz up by 5Mhz at a time rebooting in between each adjustment into the BIOS...


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
LOL
1. It;s best to start at 200Mhz and change to 205mhz in the Bios and reboot into the OS. Keep working the 200Mhz HTRef Clk up by Only 5mhz steps at a time, rebooting in between each adjustment into the OS. I know that it takes some time... Rome wasn't built in a day either...









2. When you do adjust the HTRef Clk to find it's max. You Must lower the CPU/ CPU-NB/ Ram Strap and HT link Multipliers!

For instance. You now that 200mhz (HTref Clk default value) "multiplied" by 16 (the 955's Stock Mulitplier) you get 3200mhz (3.2ghz)
So if you increase the HT ref Clk to say 250mhz and mulitply that by 16, you get 4000mhz (4ghz). BUT since you are trying to find the max HT ref Clk of the Board and NOT the max frequency of the CPU or anything else.... the CPU Multi will need to be lowered to say 15. 15 x205mhz (Ht Ref Clk freq) = 3010mhz. This will take the CPU Freqwuency out of the equasion of being the culprit as to why you can't raise the HT Ref Clk Mhz higher.... asme thing with the CPU-NB and ram. CPU-NB multi is set to x10 (stock) so lowering it to x9 taek it out of the equasion. The ram strap being set to 1:2 = 800mhz Ram freq taking the ra out of the equasion. Setting the HT Link to x9 does the same thing.

So the higher the HT ref Clk Mhz that you go (320Mhz) the Lower the CPU/ CPU-NB/ HT Link Mutlipliers, Ram straps will have to be taken.... You wan tto Keep the other compnents at low frequencies...

Make sense?









Remember..... Only adjust the HT ref Clk mhz up by 5Mhz at a time rebooting in between each adjustment into the BIOS...

Now that makes sense! I suspected that might be the case but in the reading I've done about OC'ing, I didn't come across anything about downclocking other components to compensate.

Question though, lets say I get my CPU up to 4 MHz, stable (which is my goal) just by raising my Adjusted CPU FSB Frequency (MHz), am I done?

Thanks a lot too, you're taking a lot of the pain out of this.


----------



## mav2000

hat should read 4 Ghz, but to answer your question, have you already reached good stable settings for your ram and CU NB? First start with ram, then move on to CPU NB. So if you are stable at 1600 on the ram, see if you can get a stable 2.8 Ghz on the CPU NB, and then try both together to see whats the macx stable. You may end up dailing on of the two or both back a bit to get them to work together. Then get these back at stock and start working on the cpu. Then put all three together. Now this is why you work with the multi as far as possible and use the fsb only for smaller increments.

So to make this easier to understand:

1. ram - get the max stable, then dail it back lower
2. cpunb - get max stable and then get it to work with the max stable of ram, within reason of temps and volts. make sure they are both stable together by testing with prime 95 for 3-4 hours.
3. then get both of those at stock and work on the cpu and then add them all together, keeping an eye on volts and temps.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
Now that makes sense! I suspected that might be the case but in the reading I've done about OC'ing, I didn't come across anything about downclocking other components to compensate.

Question though, lets say I get my CPU up to 4 MHz, stable (which is my goal) just by raising my Adjusted CPU FSB Frequency (MHz), am I done?

Thanks a lot too, you're taking a lot of the pain out of this.

What are you using to keep your cpu cool?
Don't expect to reach 4GHz easy without good heat sink fan.
On mine 4Ghz requires 1.485V but 3.9Ghz requires only 1.425V.
The extra 100Mhz is not worth the extra heat produced and it is summer time.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
hat should read 4 Ghz, but to answer your question, have you already reached good stable settings for your ram and CU NB? First start with ram, then move on to CPU NB. So if you are stable at 1600 on the ram, see if you can get a stable 2.8 Ghz on the CPU NB, and then try both together to see whats the macx stable. You may end up dailing on of the two or both back a bit to get them to work together. Then get these back at stock and start working on the cpu. Then put all three together. Now this is why you work with the multi as far as possible and use the fsb only for smaller increments.

So to make this easier to understand:

1. ram - get the max stable, *then* dail it back lower
2. cpunb - get max stable and then get it to work with the max stable of ram, within reason of temps and volts. make sure they are both stable together by testing with prime 95 for 3-4 hours.
3. then get both of those at stock and work on the cpu and then add them all together, keeping an eye on volts and temps.

Hope this helps.

This is a Better order Filthyharry. Getting the Ram stable first and then Running the CPU-NB as high as you can will make the Ram fail the Prime95 testing. It will be the CPU-NB that will cause the failure if th Ram is Stable beofore attempting to OC the CPU-NB.

Good Suggestion Mav2000!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
What are you using to keep your cpu cool?
Don't expect to reach 4GHz easy without good heat sink fan.
On mine 4Ghz requires 1.485V but 3.9Ghz requires only 1.425V.
The extra 100Mhz is not worth the extra heat produced and it is summer time.


Another "Honorable Mention" here Techno! No good cooling = no good OC. Stock Coolers are only good for mild OC's, safely...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


This is a Better order Filthyharry. Getting the Ram stable first and then Running the CPU-NB as high as you can will make the Ram fail the Prime95 testing. It will be the CPU-NB that will cause the failure if th Ram is Stable beofore attempting to OC the CPU-NB.


ive tryed to overclock my ocz ram with fsb, i managed to get to 250 clock, but am starting to fail p95, should i raise my ram volts or nb volts?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

wow just realised doing p95 that my cpu temp and cores where sitting at 74c :S good thing i noticed it that high and stopped prime, it didnt crash at that temp either lol...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


wow just realised doing p95 that my cpu temp and cores where sitting at 74c :S good thing i noticed it that high and stopped prime, it didnt crash at that temp either lol...


what are you using to monitor cpu temp? thats gotta be wrong. it should shut down or bsod when it gets to the low to mid 60's


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


ive tryed to overclock my ocz ram with fsb, i managed to get to 250 clock, but am starting to fail p95, should i raise my ram volts or nb volts?


 WHat are you're voltages at? being that in the C/M Bench your IMC freq was just voer 2700mhz. I would guess that you mgiht need to bump the CPU-NB Volts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


wow just realised doing p95 that my cpu temp and cores where sitting at 74c :S good thing i noticed it that high and stopped prime, it didnt crash at that temp either lol...


 Yeah something has to be wrong there...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


what are you using to monitor cpu temp? thats gotta be wrong. it should shut down or bsod when it gets to the low to mid 60's



I agree. Although I thought that the threshold for shutdown was 72*C. But that may be for K8 Chips. So 65-67*c sounds about right.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

62c max temp according to amd
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f11=&f12=True
interestingly the 945 and 925 have a max temp of 71c. i learned something today


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


This is a Better order Filthyharry. Getting the Ram stable first and then Running the CPU-NB as high as you can will make the Ram fail the Prime95 testing. It will be the CPU-NB that will cause the failure if th Ram is Stable beofore attempting to OC the CPU-NB.

Good Suggestion Mav2000!

Another "Honorable Mention" here Techno! No good cooling = no good OC. Stock Coolers are only good for mild OC's, safely...


Thanks all of you.

I've got a ZALMAN CNPS9900ALED which looks just beautiful and its taken a good 15c off my temps from using the stock. I'll keep my eye on the temps. I'll aim to keep temp between 55-57 when running prime95. So I'll settle for the best OC I can get with that cooler. Also going to get a new powersupply in a week or so. Using some no name 400w ps now. Want to get a 600-650 one.

Anyway, next question: For OC'ing the Ram, I would do that by changing which exact bios option? And what is the best testing app for testing ram stability?

Thanks!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
Thanks all of you.

I've got a ZALMAN CNPS9900ALED which looks just beautiful and its taken a good 15c off my temps from using the stock. I'll keep my eye on the temps. I'll aim to keep temp between 55-57 when running prime95. So I'll settle for the best OC I can get with that cooler. Also going to get a new powersupply in a week or so. Using some no name 400w ps now. Want to get a 600-650 one.

Anyway, next question: For OC'ing the Ram, I would do that by changing which exact bios option? And what is the best testing app for testing ram stability?

Thanks!


That -15*C should help dramatically.

As far as the Ram OCing. You should set the Ram strap (i.e. 1:2, 1:2.66, 1:3.33 or 1:4) to the highest of the settings (back in the parenthesis) that will be under the Ram Freq that you want to achieve.

Example: HT Ref Clk @ 200mhz and Ram Strap at 1:3.33 will Give you a stock Ram speed of 1333mhz. So if you are trying to achieve 1500Mhz, you wouldn't want to set the Ram strap to 1:4 because that would automatically yield the Ram to run at 1600mhz. Make sense?

And to the Best of my knowledge, I haven't heard that running Any Ram Freq. in conjuction with a higher HT Ref Clk mhz will yield better performance.

Although I have expereinced a tad bit better response time in OS and installed software with a higher HT Ref Clk.... so that is up to you... A higher HT Link Freq. will do this also...

The Best wisdom that i can give you is to take your time and get to "know" your system and what it responds well to.... And what it doesn't like. Most have state from experince that the Phenom II quads like Cooler temps and not higher voltage... Thios is a prime example of getting to know your hardware... Methodically playing around with each component with give you the best knowledge that you can gain...

Good luck and keep feeling free to ask more questions.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I'm so pumped! Currently running a C2 version 955, great chip, bought my friend a C3 555 and using his Asus board unlocked it to a quad core, so he traded me chips! I can't wait to see if I can hit the same 3.8ghz stable with this new chip! Time to buy some real ram [-_-]


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


what are you using to monitor cpu temp? thats gotta be wrong. it should shut down or bsod when it gets to the low to mid 60's


i used both AOD and everest, everest mostly tho. never seen it that high even when i had NB at 2800 and cpu at 3.7, maybe a glitch lol


----------



## C_Matrix

1090t in testing.









With the very same settings of 965C3, this is noticeably cooler at full load.

I noticed also that it reaches 4GHz+ CPU and 3GHz CPU-NB easier.

And the most important: In two days of good tests, nothing burned.

I'll try to keep it safely and stability with 4.1 and 3.0GHz.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


1090t in testing.









With the very same settings of 965C3, this is noticeably cooler at full load.

I noticed also that it reaches 4GHz+ CPU and 3GHz CPU-NB easier.

And the most important: In two days of good tests, nothing burned.

I'll try to keep it safely and stability with 4.1 and 3.0GHz.


What BIOS are you using? I am on 1.12 and can't seem to get my NB past 2500mhz, even with 1.4v. Could just be my RAM holding me back though. They went from 7.5 to 5.9 in the Windows Index Rating. They pass memtest all day though which leaves me









If you don't mind can you post the voltages you use in the BIOS for me as a reference? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TechnoCrat

Is there an advantage to having a high HT Ref Clk?
Since the multipliers are unlocked I don't see much of a point to changing it more then a few MHz.
Does the performance increase with lower multipliers and higher HT Ref Clk?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
Is there an advantage to having a high HT Ref Clk?
Since the multipliers are unlocked I don't see much of a point to changing it more then a few MHz.
Does the performance increase with lower multipliers and higher HT Ref Clk?

Officially, there isn't any advantage, but everyone has different chips and some people find better stability/overclocks through higher HT ref. clocks and lower multipliers. I prefer to use 250/300/320, as those HT ref. clocks work well with the settings I want. Since the multipliers are unlocked, it's really more for tweaking your system the way you want it rather than boosting performance. The only way to find out is to spend days or even weeks testing different settings.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
62c max temp according to amd
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f11=&f12=True
interestingly the 945 and 925 have a max temp of 71c. i learned something today









I know it has been a while guys but I have been and still am extremely busy but I had to chime in and tell ya that these cores will not shut down unless BSOD or MB tells it to.

Mine hit 90*C before I was able to get it shut down when I had a really bad seat with my WB. I cant believe it still lives let alone at the same OC.

I had core temp, everest and my LCD poster said the same thing.... So be very careful as I thought that these would shut down too! Maybe mine is special but I doubt it 90*C and no BSOD and no self shutdown I had to pull the plug.









BTW guys the mac temp amd says is so that it lives for 10+ years at stock speeds.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I know it has been a while guys but I have been and still am extremely busy but I had to chime in and tell ya that these cores will not shut down unless BSOD or MB tells it to.

Mine hit 90*C before I was able to get it shut down when I had a really bad seat with my WB. I cant believe it still lives let alone at the same OC.

I had core temp, everest and my LCD poster said the same thing.... So be very careful as I thought that these would shut down too! Maybe mine is special but I doubt it 90*C and no BSOD and no self shutdown I had to pull the plug.









BTW guys the mac temp amd says is so that it lives for 10+ years at stock speeds.

good to know. thanks for clarifying that. im gonna push my cpu hard and see how long it lasts. hopefully it will last until bulldozer is released. it would be hard to convince the wife that i need a new system right after buying a new cpu.

edit: it seems mine wont go over 65c. i get bsod at 65c everytime. i tried my normal oc (4.0ghz) and stock. with the stock settings i just turned off my fans and ran prime95 small FFTs and as soon as it hits 65c its done. i am using everest, speedfan, speccy, hwmonitor, and i have a probe taped to my heatsink that reads 6c lower than actual cpu temp. i didn't run them all at the same time, it was 1 temp monitor up per run and i did multiple runs with each setting.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I know it has been a while guys but I have been and still am extremely busy but I had to chime in and tell ya that these cores will not shut down unless BSOD or MB tells it to.

Mine hit 90*C before I was able to get it shut down when I had a really bad seat with my WB. I cant believe it still lives let alone at the same OC.

I had core temp, everest and my LCD poster said the same thing.... So be very careful as I thought that these would shut down too! Maybe mine is special but I doubt it 90*C and no BSOD and no self shutdown I had to pull the plug.









BTW guys the mac temp amd says is so that it lives for 10+ years at stock speeds.



WOW, that's nutts man! Thanks for sharing the info. I haave had my 965 to 64*C and she was still priming fine. I shut of prime though.... Didn't like that one bit!

It's good to see you back on the thread man! How's "busy Life" treating you other than what it is?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


WOW, that's nutts man! Thanks for sharing the info. I haave had my 965 to 64*C and she was still priming fine. I shut of prime though.... Didn't like that one bit!

It's good to see you back on the thread man! How's "busy Life" treating you other than what it is?


yea as i stated earlier, my 955 hit 74c running prime and didnt fail or bsod lol...
I just got my new ultra kaze 3000rpm fan today, so gonna strap it to my cpu block and see what happens there...should make my temps better than my default fan.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

well running prime95 with new scythe kaze 3000rpm has dropped my temps by about 8-10c while doing same overclock settings


----------



## theghostoftime1978

guys with a 2600nb or 2800nb what voltage to i bump my cpu-nb upto?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


guys with a 2600nb or 2800nb what voltage to i bump my cpu-nb upto?



Glad that fan is working for you. The static preassure on those are rediculous! If you want something a bit quiter that has great static preasure, then go for Scythes "Gentle Typhoons" they are super quite with great static preasure. You could get push pull config with those easily, or another Unltra Kaze!









With a C2 you may very well need more than a typical C3. Technically, 2600Mhz is within the "stock range of operation". The Stock CPU-NB Voltage range is from 1.15v to 1.30v. So 2600Mhz should only require vots within that range. But for 2800Mhz you might need a greater jump. Depending on the Die cut number. What are the last 5 digits in the srial number on the CPU 'c MFR Box? That might give us a better idea if what type of CPU-NB that you have... It will be a 9XXXX number....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
guys with a 2600nb or 2800nb what voltage to i bump my cpu-nb upto?

With my 955 C2, I typically use 1.3-1.35v for 2750-2800nb.

I've been doing some testing regarding the claim that the true NB temp is from AOD's TMPIN2 and I think AOD is incorrect.

To test it out, I set my NB voltage from Auto (1.10v) and went up to 1.42v. AOD's TMPIN2 temp did not change at all during the voltage bump(kept the same @ 37C), whereas Everest reported NB temps changed from 45C(NB-1.10v) and then up to 56C(NB-1.42v/Everest-1.55v).

I could be wrong, but I really doubt a 0.32v difference would cause no change in temps. Has anyone else done some testing regarding the NB temps issue?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
good to know. thanks for clarifying that. im gonna push my cpu hard and see how long it lasts. hopefully it will last until bulldozer is released. it would be hard to convince the wife that i need a new system right after buying a new cpu.

edit: it seems mine wont go over 65c. i get bsod at 65c everytime. i tried my normal oc (4.0ghz) and stock. with the stock settings i just turned off my fans and ran prime95 small FFTs and as soon as it hits 65c its done. i am using everest, speedfan, speccy, hwmonitor, and i have a probe taped to my heatsink that reads 6c lower than actual cpu temp. i didn't run them all at the same time, it was 1 temp monitor up per run and i did multiple runs with each setting.

well i was not running prime... it went up there idle









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
WOW, that's nutts man! Thanks for sharing the info. I haave had my 965 to 64*C and she was still priming fine. I shut of prime though.... Didn't like that one bit!

It's good to see you back on the thread man! How's "busy Life" treating you other than what it is?

busy life is way busy! between work I am working on my BS in IT majoring in Network Management.
I do come in and look around a little but have very little time to myself and usually that is spent venting on steam pwn'n Noobz


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hehe running cpu at stock 3.2ghz. cpu temp idles at 26c


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Glad that fan is working for you. The static preassure on those are rediculous! If you want something a bit quiter that has great static preasure, then go for Scythes "Gentle Typhoons" they are super quite with great static preasure. You could get push pull config with those easily, or another Unltra Kaze!









With a C2 you may very well need more than a typical C3. Technically, 2600Mhz is within the "stock range of operation". The Stock CPU-NB Voltage range is from 1.15v to 1.30v. So 2600Mhz should only require vots within that range. But for 2800Mhz you might need a greater jump. Depending on the Die cut number. What are the last 5 digits in the srial number on the CPU 'c MFR Box? That might give us a better idea if what type of CPU-NB that you have... It will be a 9XXXX number....

i will let you know die cut number later today as i have to go find the cpu box lol...in the garage somewhere.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
well i was not running prime... it went up there idle









busy life is way busy! between work I am working on my BS in IT majoring in Network Management.
I do come in and look around a little but have very little time to myself and usually that is spent venting on steam pwn'n Noobz









LOL- Nice! Gotta have fun too! either way it's good to see you back on, only if for a few...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
i will let you know die cut number later today as i have to go find the cpu box lol...in the garage somewhere.

hey you could pull the Heat sink off and look at the thrid row of digits on the integrated heat sink of the CPU... The serial number is there also...


----------



## C_Matrix

Tests completed for my 24/7 setup. Some pics:




























This also passed in OCCT Small, Medium and Large (six hours each) and Prime95 Blend (8 hours).

With up to 25Â°C ambient, the core temps are not passing 53ÂºC at full load.

Does anyone have any more suggestions?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
Tests completed for my 24/7 setup. Some pics:



















This also passed in OCCT Small, Medium and Large (six hours each) and Prime95 Blend (8 hours).

With up to 25Â°C ambient, the core temps are not passing 53ÂºC at full load.

Does anyone have any more suggestions?

Nice sir! You have a Decent CPU. teh Die Cut number is 00105 so that processor was the 105th cut fromt he Center of Wafer.. That yields Decent CPU-NB. 3Ghz @ 1.36v ! Very impressive. I may consider getting one of these. Maybe then I'll see just how much further I can get my 2000Mhz Cas8 Ram...


----------



## C_Matrix

Thanks.









I am also impressed with the ease this was overclocked.

Compared to my "old" 965C3, this 1090T is more than 5Â°C cooler at full load, has no cold boot issue and, of course, is noticeably faster.

Cheers for the 790FX-GD70 that remains stable and strong.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


i will let you know die cut number later today as i have to go find the cpu box lol...in the garage somewhere.


ok located cpu box now heres a pic of label...any good?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


Thanks.









I am also impressed with the ease this was overclocked.

Compared to my "old" 965C3, this 1090T is more than 5Â°C cooler at full load, has no cold boot issue and, of course, is noticeably faster.

Cheers for the 790FX-GD70 that remains stable and strong.










SO what revision board do you have> And why were so many people blaoing up hteir boards? What that anything to do with the BIOS version or careless people and to many volts?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


ok located cpu box now heres a pic of label...any good?


DANG DUDE!!!! 013 are you last 3 digits. That means that you have a processor that was cut 13th From the Center of the Wafer. So out of about 9k possible processors, yours was that close to the center. This mean you have a Very Strong IMC!!! Nice! mY processor is 90363 and I can hit 3ghz easy wityh only 1.42v set in BIOS, 24hours stable with 1600Mhz Cas8 Settings. You should try for x16 multi on your CPU-NB and see if you can get it stable for 24hours. I'm trying to for 3100Mhz on mine right now....


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


SO what revision board do you have> And why were so many people blaoing up hteir boards? What that anything to do with the BIOS version or careless people and to many volts?

DANG DUDE!!!! 013 are you last 3 digits. That means that you have a processor that was cut 13th From the Center of the Wafer. So out of about 9k possible processors, yours was that close to the center. This mean you have a Very Strong IMC!!! Nice! mY processor is 90363 and I can hit 3ghz easy wityh only 1.42v set in BIOS, 24hours stable with 1600Mhz Cas8 Settings. You should try for x16 multi on your CPU-NB and see if you can get it stable for 24hours. I'm trying to for 3100Mhz on mine right now....


cool lol...something finally going my way for once hehe...im at 2800nb not quite stable, one of my cores keeps dropping out during p95... what settings in the bios do ya think i should run?, atm i only have NB overclocked, and everything except ram and nb are at auto volts... ram at 1.65v and i think i set cpu-nb to about 1.3v


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
SO what revision board do you have> And why were so many people blaoing up hteir boards? What that anything to do with the BIOS version or careless people and to many volts?

I believe these boards are burned by raising VDD voltages, instead of the correct CPU and CPU-NB voltages.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
cool lol...something finally going my way for once hehe...im at 2800nb not quite stable, one of my cores keeps dropping out during p95... what settings in the bios do ya think i should run?, atm i only have NB overclocked, and everything except ram and nb are at auto volts... ram at 1.65v and i think i set cpu-nb to about 1.3v

Well with a C3 2800Mhz might need about 1.325-1.350v for stability. and for 3ghz it may very well need closer to 1.40-1.425v. Have you tried setting the Ram Strap to 1333Mhz (ratio 1:3.66), Setting the CPU to Stock Frequency and Seeing just how high the CPU-NB Will go on 1.25v? I only suggest 1.25V as it's within the Stock range of 1.15 to 1.30v. Either way, Setting the CPU-NB Volts manually to whatever votlage and seeing how far stability can be pushed, at that volt, to get a baseline of how much she'll end up needing is always a good idea.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
I believe these boards are burned by raising VDD voltages, instead of the correct CPU and CPU-NB voltages.


REALLY? That's Crazy! So are you referring to people using the VDD voltages INSTEAD OF the voltages, or in conjuction with?


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
REALLY? That's Crazy! So are you referring to people using the VDD voltages INSTEAD OF the voltages, or in conjuction with?









I saw and I discussed this same thing even in the 890FXA thread.

I've read more than two or three cases that the board was burned by people who, for disinformation, raised the VDD voltages instead of the effective voltages.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
I saw and I discussed this same thing even in the 890FXA thread.

I've read more than two or three cases that the board was burned by people who, for disinformation, raised the VDD voltages instead of the effective voltages.

Ah, what dipsticks! lol- No really though.... Thats's to bad that they were misinformed!?

SO. I have a Question for everyone.

Based off of the fact that this board (Rev. 1.0 especially) can have some pretty substantial VDroop, has anyone noticed whether or not using the VDD Voltages set to the Stock Voltages for the CPU has helped with the VDroop of this board during full load?

I set my vCore(CPU Voltage, not VDD







) in BIOS to 1.48v. In CPU-Z at idle the Volts read 1.472v and at full load it drops to 1.456v. That's .024 volts of Vdroop.....

Anyone have any expereince with this?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah, what dipsticks! lol- No really though.... Thats's to bad that they were misinformed!?

SO. I have a Question for everyone.

Based off of the fact that this board (Rev. 1.0 especially) can have some pretty substantial VDroop, has anyone noticed whether or not using the VDD Voltages set to the Stock Voltages for the CPU has helped with the VDroop of this board during full load?

I set my vCore(CPU Voltage, not VDD







) in BIOS to 1.48v. In CPU-Z at idle the Volts read 1.472v and at full load it drops to 1.456v. That's .024 volts of Vdroop.....

Anyone have any expereince with this?










The thing I noticed about the Vdroop is that it is not as bad as read by SW, and that VDD will not help.









If you actually read the cpu-v from the v-points on the board you will notice much less droop and that you might actually be running a little lower then you thought.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Ah, what dipsticks! lol- No really though.... Thats's to bad that they were misinformed!?

SO. I have a Question for everyone.

Based off of the fact that this board (Rev. 1.0 especially) can have some pretty substantial VDroop, has anyone noticed whether or not using the VDD Voltages set to the Stock Voltages for the CPU has helped with the VDroop of this board during full load?

I set my vCore(CPU Voltage, not VDD







) in BIOS to 1.48v. In CPU-Z at idle the Volts read 1.472v and at full load it drops to 1.456v. That's .024 volts of Vdroop.....

Anyone have any expereince with this?









i set the cpu vdd to 1.400 and cpu to 1.460 and cpu-z show 1.44-1.45. so it doesn't seem to make any diff. i've been using these settings for 6 months and haven't had a problem. no cooked mobo


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Based off of the fact that this board (Rev. 1.0 especially) can have some pretty substantial VDroop, has anyone noticed whether or not using the VDD Voltages set to the Stock Voltages for the CPU has helped with the VDroop of this board during full load?

I set my vCore(CPU Voltage, not VDD







) in BIOS to 1.48v. In CPU-Z at idle the Volts read 1.472v and at full load it drops to 1.456v. That's .024 volts of Vdroop.....

Anyone have any expereince with this?










My 965C3 behaved like yours.

But with my 1090T configured to 1.48V in the bios, CPUZ shows 1.496V at idle and 1.488V at full load.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The thing I noticed about the Vdroop is that it is not as bad as read by *SW*, and that VDD will not help.









If you actually read the cpu-v from the v-points on the board you will notice much less droop and that you might actually be running a little lower then you thought.


I noticed that Everest (Compared to CPU-Z), which is all that I really use for monitoring, will round the voltage up. So if CPU-Z reads 1.472v, Everest will read 1.48v.... I tried using the VDD's just for this purpose but had no results other than the ability to finely adjust the Core Voltages by .025v....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i set the cpu vdd to 1.400 and cpu to 1.460 and cpu-z show 1.44-1.45. so it doesn't seem to make any diff. i've been using these settings for 6 months and haven't had a problem. no cooked mobo










That's good! No one likes the taste of "Fried PCB and Chips" for dinner!









So during full load does your vCore droop about .024 of a volt compared to what you set the CPU Voltage in the BIOS?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


My 965C3 behaved like yours. 
*But with my 1090T configured to 1.48V in the bios*, CPUZ shows 1.496V at idle and 1.488V at full load.


Is this at 4Ghz? And BTW, what BIOS are you using for that? Have you noticed that you have the opposite situation with a different BIOS or does the vCore always run higher than the BIOS vCore setting?

Do you have a revision 1.0 or 1.1 GD70?


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i set the cpu vdd to 1.400 and cpu to 1.460 and cpu-z show 1.44-1.45. so it doesn't seem to make any diff. i've been using these settings for 6 months and haven't had a problem. no cooked mobo










The cooked mobos that I saw was about 1,45~1,50V CPU VDD. But this is only a speculation that seemed to have some sense.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Is this at 4Ghz? And BTW, what BIOS are you using for that? Have you noticed that you have the opposite situation with a different BIOS or does the vCore always run higher than the BIOS vCore setting?

Do you have a revision 1.0 or 1.1 GD70?










4.1GHz. 1.13 bios and 1.1 revision printed at board.

I already installed 1090T with 1.13 bios. But with 965C3 and the same bios I had the opposite situation (like yours). BTW is a cpu feature.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


I believe these boards are burned by raising VDD voltages, instead of the correct CPU and CPU-NB voltages.


Really thats funny I have been using both for about a year now with my 1090t I set the cpu vdd to 1.400 and cpu to 1.480 for 4ghz, and in CpuZ it shows 1.480v. Under load it hardly ever moves to, but it has droped to 1.476v befor. With my 965 that I really hated, I could not even get 4ghz with 1.600v, but now that I have my 1090t I have been playing around with my AMD build more.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I noticed that Everest (Compared to CPU-Z), which is all that I really use for monitoring, will round the voltage up. So if CPU-Z reads 1.472v, Everest will read 1.48v


This is because by default Everest is set to read only two decimal places. You can chage the setting to 3 decimal places and it will read exactly like CPU-Z


----------



## Chopxsticks

Hey guys, quick few questions. So a few posts back I mentioned I turned my buddys x2 555 into a true 4 core, its running solid at 3.8ghz! Now its a C3 stepping which my Phenom x4 955 was only a C2, I believe from reading that these C3's handle more ram? or just higher freq? I ask because I am buying 8 gigs of G.skill Eco and it only comes in 2 gig sticks so I will have 4 sticks in my mobo.

Also from some forum trolling, am I correct that the 555 is really a 955 with just cores turned off, or is it an entirely different beast?

thanks all.

@Mastiff
What block do you use for your CPU? I am looking into finally making use of my HAF 932 and pumping some water through it


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


This is because by default Everest is set to read only two decimal places. You can chage the setting to 3 decimal places and it will read exactly like CPU-Z


 Ah nice! Thanks for the info. Don't know if I'll take the time to do that though....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


The cooked mobos that I saw was about 1,45~1,50V CPU VDD. But this is only a speculation that seemed to have some sense.

4.1GHz. 1.13 bios and 1.1 revision printed at board.

I already installed 1090T with 1.13 bios. But with 965C3 and the same bios I had the opposite situation (like yours). BTW is a cpu feature.


 Got it. Yeah I tried the 1.13 Off. and I had the cold boot issue still with it... Oh well. I thought that it was a CPU thing. I had the Same issue with one of my 939 toledo Dualies....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


Hey guys, quick few questions. So a few posts back I mentioned I turned my buddys x2 555 into a true 4 core, its running solid at 3.8ghz! Now its a C3 stepping which my Phenom x4 955 was only a C2, I believe from reading that these C3's handle more ram? or just higher freq? I ask because I am buying 8 gigs of G.skill Eco and it only comes in 2 gig sticks so I will have 4 sticks in my mobo.

Also from some forum trolling, am I correct that the 555 is really a 955 with just cores turned off, or is it an entirely different beast?

thanks all.

@Mastiff
What block do you use for your CPU? I am looking into finally making use of my HAF 932 and pumping some water through it










The C3 have stronger IMC's and can handle four dimms populated at once much better. The CPU-NB Frequencies run higher usually. 2 Dimms of 4Gb a piece should be sweet!

TTBMK the 555 are the same chip with 2 core disabled. Hence the reason that they can be enabled to a quad.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

@Mastiffman-im looking at cpu-z now and with [email protected] it moves between 1.456 and 1.448 under load. just goes back and fourth intermittantly. i dont recall it ever showing the actual voltage setting i set it at in bios. mine is a 1.1 board btw.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


@Mastiff
*What block* do you use for your CPU? I am looking into finally making use of my HAF 932 and pumping some water through it










 Sorry man I didn't respond to this... I meant to but Either way....

I use Swiftechs Apogee GT. But I would try and get the heat Killer if I were you. it's a little better with load temps from what I hear... But if you like the Apogee feel free! It's nice, I like it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


@Mastiffman-im looking at cpu-z now and with [email protected] it moves between 1.456 and 1.448 under load. just goes back and fourth intermittantly. i dont recall it ever showing the actual voltage setting i set it at in bios. mine is a 1.1 board btw.


 Okay then. Like I was told it's a CPU thing.... DANG IT! LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

Who makes Heat Killer? Is the Heat Killer the actual manufacture or is it an EK Heat Killer?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


The C3 have stronger IMC's and can handle four dimms populated at once much better. The CPU-NB Frequencies run higher usually. 2 Dimms of 4Gb a piece should be sweet!

.


I would love 2 Dimms at 4gigs each, but all I have seen the G.skill Eco is in 2gig sticks... Do they make a 4gig stick?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Who makes Heat Killer? Is the Heat Killer the actual manufacture or is it an EK Heat Killer?


 Close.... It's Watercool....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


I would love 2 Dimms at 4gigs each, but all I have seen the G.skill Eco is in 2gig sticks... Do they make a 4gig stick?


 LOL- OOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH!!!!

Check HERE


----------



## eclipseaudio4

hey mastiff I meant to ask could you post or Pm me a graph of your temps from idle to load and back down. I am interested to see the "flow" or your loop as compared to mine which has me worried.








Heck it does not even have to be to full load temps Just would like to know what you load at as well as ambient along with the graph so that I can look at the progression of your temps. My worrie is that mine looks as tho it has a bad seat but I have reseated many a time to no avail...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Close.... It's Watercool....


thank you


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Close.... It's Watercool....

LOL- OOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH!!!!

Check HERE


sorry Mastiffman I mean the G.skill Eco in particular. there timings are lower and I keep reading good things. Newegg only has ripjaws in 4gig sticks, that I can see anyways.

Thanks for the waterblock though, gonna read up on those, they look nice


----------



## DrBrownfinger

need some advice. my chip is #90237. i have never been able to get my nb to 3000. i always get the 3 beeps when i restart. i have gone as high as 1.43v on cpu-nb and 1.3v on nb and 1.300 on cpunb vdd. should i go higher? i havent made many attempts. just lookng for some input that may save me some time/aggrivation. obviously i lowered my ram strap and nb multiplier.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


need some advice. my chip is #90237. i have never been able to get my nb to 3000. i always get the 3 beeps when i restart. i have gone as high as 1.43v on cpu-nb and 1.3v on nb and 1.300 on cpunb vdd. should i go higher? i havent made many attempts. just lookng for some input that may save me some time/aggrivation. obviously i lowered my ram strap and nb multiplier.


yea im still trying to get my nb stable at 2800mhz, and my chip is #90013 for a C2


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


hey mastiff I meant to ask could you post or Pm me a graph of your temps from idle to load and back down. I am interested to see the "flow" or your loop as compared to mine which has me worried.








Heck it does not even have to be to full load temps Just would like to know what you load at as well as ambient along with the graph so that I can look at the progression of your temps. My worrie is that mine looks as tho it has a bad seat but I have reseated many a time to no avail...










Sure, I'll see what I can do. Just from my knowledge of my System.... I have my Rad inside my Raven 2 at the bottom of the case. 180mm fans blowing upward bringing in cool air. My Pump moves about 132gal/hr. max. I have 1/2" ID for my CPU. 2 Valves that have 5/16 ID running off of them for my ram.

At 4.1ghz (205x 20) @ 1.49v (BIOS) 1.472v Full load Stable on Small FFT's right now. It idles @ 32*C and Load at 49*C. I have a 10k BTU AC wall unit in the Upstair of my addition where my rig is. The Room is 24 x 20ft with a 10 x 10ft Bath in one corner....

You may have some build up restricting water flow... When was the last time that you flushed your system? Sometimes Dust buildup in the Rad Fins can insulate the Rad. Dust on fans or around the CPU Socket itself can cause insulation. Even buildup inside the CPU Block can do this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thank you










You Bet!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*


sorry Mastiffman I mean the G.skill Eco in particular. there timings are lower and I keep reading good things. Newegg only has ripjaws in 4gig sticks, that I can see anyways.

Thanks for the waterblock though, gonna read up on those, they look nice


Ah, got it! Sorry for misunderstanding....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


need some advice. my chip is #90237. I have never been able to get my nb to 3000. I always get the 3 beeps when I restart. I have gone as high as 1.43v on cpu-nb and 1.3v on nb and 1.300 on cpunb vdd. should I go higher? I havent made many attempts. just lookng for some input that may save me some time/aggrivation. obviously I lowered my ram strap and nb multiplier.


90237... My C3 955 is 90363. I need about 1.43v (BIOS) which registers in Everest as 1.45-1.46v full load... With my C3 965 it was 90474 and I needed about 1.47-1.48v (BIOS) which registered at 1.5-1.51v in everest.... But there is a difference in Batches too. But you may just need .01-.02 volts more to get her stable. that .01v can make a world of difference.

At 4.1ghz I went from 1.48v (BIOS) registering at 1.456v in CPU-Z @ Full load and would fail on 1 Core every time after a few minutes. The others would go for an hour. I bumped to 1.49v (BIOS) and she's been stable on all 4 cores at 4.1ghz (205 x 20) for the last 4 hours.... Going to let her run all night. Most likely for 24hours if she'll do it... That's testing with P95 in Small FFt's mode. Then I'll either move her up to 4150mhz or 4.2ghz and do it again, then work on my CPU-NB at 3ghz with 1600mhz cas 6 ram again!







- it might end up taking to much voltage for my liking though. we'll see.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


yea im still trying to get my nb stable at 2800mhz, and my chip is #90013 for a C2


 If you ahve the cooling means, then don't be afraid to give it some voltage.... They say that 1.55v is max "safe" volts for CPU/ CPU-NB... I don't think that I'll ever run mine 24/7 with that though...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


need some advice. my chip is #90237. i have never been able to get my nb to 3000. i always get the 3 beeps when i restart. i have gone as high as 1.43v on cpu-nb and 1.3v on nb and 1.300 on cpunb vdd. should i go higher? i havent made many attempts. just lookng for some input that may save me some time/aggrivation. obviously i lowered my ram strap and nb multiplier.


My 955 C2 chip is #90437 and my CPU-NB voltage is set on 1.3-1.35v for 2800nb, while 3000nb requires anywhere from 1.44-1.5v depending on the BIOS version. I leave my NB voltage at 1.25-1.3, but to get it really stable when OCing my CPU to 4ghz, RAM to 1700ish mhz, and NB to 3000mhz, I put my NB voltage to up to 1.40-1.43. Keep pumping your voltages one by one to see what your chip needs to stabilize.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My 955 C2 chip is #90437 and my CPU-NB voltage is set on 1.3-1.35v for 2800nb, while 3000nb requires anywhere from 1.44-1.5v depending on the BIOS version. I leave my NB voltage at 1.25-1.3, but to get it really stable when OCing my CPU to 4ghz, RAM to 1700ish mhz, and NB to 3000mhz, I put my NB voltage to up to 1.40-1.43. Keep pumping your voltages one by one to see what your chip needs to stabilize.

hey do people still suffer from 2800+nb cold boot bug?


----------



## C_Matrix

I always thought the cold boot issue was a motherboard feature. But no, 1090T, even with higher clocks, ended the cold boot issue I had with my "old" 965C3.


----------



## ydna666

Hi, I've replaced my NB & SB TIM. The white padding surrounding both in this picture >>>










got disintegrated when using TIM removal liquid. I still have the mosfet strip pictured on the left. I have noticed a drop in temps compared to stock after replacing the TIM. Will this be a problem that I am missing the NB & SB pads?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DrBrownfinger

those stupid pads came off my heatsink too. doesn't seem to matter.

i've decided that 3000nb is a no go with bios v1.7.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My 955 C2 chip is #90437 and my CPU-NB voltage is set on 1.3-1.35v for 2800nb, while 3000nb requires anywhere from 1.44-1.5v depending on the BIOS version. I leave my NB voltage at 1.25-1.3, but to get it really stable when OCing my CPU to 4ghz, RAM to 1700ish mhz, and NB to 3000mhz, I put my NB voltage to up to 1.40-1.43. Keep pumping your voltages one by one to see what your chip needs to stabilize.

What BIOS require less voltage for the CPU-NB? Have you ever kept track of that? WOW.... 1.4-1.43v!? I bet your NB Chipset is warming up at that point. What I've noticed on my board is that I need 1.30v-1.32v on th HT Link and only 1.28v on my NB Chipset for 4ghz CPU, 3Ghz CPU-NB and 1600mhz cas Ram. Maybe I'll try pumping some NB Chpiset volts and see if that can get me further a bit...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey do people still suffer from 2800+nb cold boot bug?

I've tested Literally EVERY BIOS including Beta, from 1.7b7 to the Offical 1.1D0 (1.13) and 1.1A0 (1.10) Official is the only one of those that will allow me to cold boot at a CPU-NB Multi of x14 or lower. But at that I can just increase the HTRClk and still cold boot at just over 3Ghz CPU-NB....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
I always thought the cold boot issue was a motherboard feature. But no, 1090T, even with higher clocks, ended the cold boot issue I had with my "old" 965C3.

DUDE! Are you kidding me? What the heck... I still think that It has to be the Motherboard. Try BIOS 1.1A0 (1.10) and see if you can cold boot at x14. I bet you can!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Hi, I've replaced my NB & SB TIM. The white padding surrounding both in this picture >>>

>>>got disintegrated when using TIM removal liquid. I still have the mosfet strip pictured on the left. I have noticed a drop in temps compared to stock after replacing the TIM. Will this be a problem that I am missing the NB & SB pads?

Thanks in advance









I used alcohol pads to get the TIM off of mine. Still have my pads. I don't think that it would affect things really. it seems to be more of a stablizing part or insulation from the HS and the Chips top, where more resistors are. I'm sure that you cold fine some on the net if you really wanted to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
those stupid pads came off my heatsink too. doesn't seem to matter.

i've decided that 3000nb is a no go with bios v1.7.









Got it. Time to try a better BIOS. I had really good results with BIOS 1.84beta. And 1.1A2 beta as well as 1.1A0 official. Might want to try those....


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
DUDE! Are you kidding me? What the heck... I still think that It has to be the Motherboard. Try BIOS 1.1A0 (1.13) and see if you can cold boot at x14. I bet you can!

As previously written, I'm with 1.13 bios and X15 cpu-nb for a week. The PC turns on perfectly.

Before that, with the 965C3 and the same board, I still had cold boot issue with CPU-NB at X14 or even less.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
As previously written, I'm with 1.13 bios and X15 cpu-nb for a week. The PC turns on perfectly.

Before that, with the 965C3 and the same board, I still had cold boot issue with CPU-NB at X14 or even less.

LOL_- I read that TOTALLY Wrong!!! So it is more related to the CPU... Than the Board!? Got it!

Sorry for misreading that! sometimes I start thinking about what I'm going to reply with before I finish reading the info. Obviously THAT can hinder my response!!! LOL

Okay, So I'm running my CPU with BIOS 1.10 Official and I'm over 12 hours stable on P95 SmallFFT's @ 4.1ghz (205 x 20) with CPU Voltage set to 1.49v. Registers at full load as 1.472v (CPU-Z). So does everest round to the "nearest" decimal point I assume. If the Volts are over .05v of .x Volts it rounds the votls up. If lower than .05v it rounds down... Interesting...


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
sorry Mastiffman I mean the G.skill Eco in particular. there timings are lower and I keep reading good things. Newegg only has ripjaws in 4gig sticks, that I can see anyways.

Thanks for the waterblock though, gonna read up on those, they look nice

If you really need 8GB of ram the G-Skill Tridents come in 2x4GB and are better than the ECOs. ECOs are great for the price but don't overclock much higher than stock.

What are you doing that requires this much ram?


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
If you really need 8GB of ram the G-Skill Tridents come in 2x4GB and are better than the ECOs. ECOs are great for the price but don't overclock much higher than stock.

What are you doing that requires this much ram?

Nothing,







I really just wanted to say I had 8gigs. Been saving for some time now and it doesn't seem to costly these days. I'll look into Tridents though, thanks

Hmm so what exactly makes the Tridents worth $399 vs buying 4 sticks for $200?

Also I don't really OC my RAM so much, if ever, so headroom to OC was not in my thought process at the time


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


You may have some build up restricting water flow... When was the last time that you flushed your system? Sometimes Dust buildup in the Rad Fins can insulate the Rad. Dust on fans or around the CPU Socket itself can cause insulation. Even buildup inside the CPU Block can do this.


well I am going to run some cleaner through It again and am also looking at a D5 or equiv. Right now i am running my eheim 1250 about same as a D5 with less head.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well I am going to run some cleaner through It again and am also looking at a D5 or equiv. Right now i am running my eheim 1250 about same as a D5 with less head.



What is the Flow rate on this Pump? I'm looking for a new one with better flow and head.....









I've been looking at the Sw.Tech. 655... I bet I could drop my load temps a bit further with a better pump. I want a new res. too!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


What is the Flow rate on this Pump? I'm looking for a new one with better flow and head.....









I've been looking at the Sw.Tech. 655... I bet I could drop my load temps a bit further with a better pump. I want a new res. too!


flow rate is 1200 l/h but it is an AC pump and head is only 6ft. I also want a new res as mine is homemade PVC







I am looking at the 655/D5(same pump) and am thinking about running both my 1250 and the 655 with a y split for added flow... I am already running 1/2 tubing and fittings so I can really go any higher there.

My only other concern is that maybe my 965 is just that "non-flat"

I wonder what the difference if any in heat is between my 965(C2) (140W) and a 1055T or 1099T is...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

*1055T and 1090T users please add your data to the OP google spreadsheet!*


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey I was just looking at the voltage checkpoints linked here & on the OP and I did not see any instructions. So w/that in mind I was just wondering if the red dot's represent where I would place my posative DMM lead and the grey dot's represent where I would place my negative DMM terminal? Has any one successfully tested the onboard voltage using the images listed in the link ^ up there and how much do the actual DMM voltages fluctuate from what software readings display?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey I was just looking at the voltage checkpoints linked here & on the OP and I did not see any instructions. So w/that in mind I was just wondering if the red dot's represent where I would place my posative DMM lead and the grey dot's represent where I would place my negative DMM terminal? Has any one successfully tested the onboard voltage using the images listed in the link ^ up there and how much do the actual DMM voltages fluctuate from what software readings display?


IIRC you are correct in that the red is positive and gray is negative.

Also IIRC my V fluctuations were ~.008

now this is just going from memory from quite a while ago. If it were not for the fact that I would have to remove my second card I would check for ya right now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


IIRC you are correct in that the red is positive and gray is negative.

Also IIRC my V fluctuations were ~.008

now this is just going from memory from quite a while ago. If it were not for the fact that I would have to remove my second card I would check for ya right now.


OK thank you. I don't need any one to remove hardware for my sake, I'm quite happy w/your response. For now I'm just trying to gather as much info as possible before I choose which ram to purchase and get her motor running for the first time.


----------



## TechnoCrat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
OK thank you. I don't need any one to remove hardware for my sake, I'm quite happy w/your response. For now I'm just trying to gather as much info as possible before I choose which ram to purchase and get her motor running for the first time.









If you get it backwards it will read the same voltage but negative so I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey do people still suffer from 2800+nb cold boot bug?

I actually don't suffer through it almost all of the time because I use a lower multiplier with a higher HT ref clock. If I use the 14x or even 15x multipliers, I end up getting the cold boot bug. Either what I just said is the cause or my CPU simply doesn't experience it too often.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
What BIOS require less voltage for the CPU-NB? Have you ever kept track of that? WOW.... 1.4-1.43v!? I bet your NB Chipset is warming up at that point. What I've noticed on my board is that I need 1.30v-1.32v on th HT Link and only 1.28v on my NB Chipset for 4ghz CPU, 3Ghz CPU-NB and 1600mhz cas Ram. Maybe I'll try pumping some NB Chpiset volts and see if that can get me further a bit...









I typically set it as 1.3v in the BIOS (Everest reports 1.33v), but I only go from 50C idle (1.3v) to 56C idle (1.43v), load temps for 1.43v go as high as 61C, all within safe temps. I haven't actually kept track of which BIOS required less voltage for the CPU-NB, I know I could get 2750nb with just 1.25v with the 1.10/1.A BIOS though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoCrat* 
If you get it backwards it will read the same voltage but negative so I wouldn't be too concerned.

Very true. I asked in a way so that in my mind I would know that those test points could be identified as eiter the correct or incorrect locations for me to place my DMM test probes. Thank you for the input.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys check this out for some nice animation with crysis!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys check this out for some nice animation with crysis!





That was disturbing


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys check this out for some nice animation with crysis!





LMAO! Priceless IMO!!!! LOL- Thanks for the Laugh!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hehe yea i thought it was a good start to the day!. They did a good job on the animation but the song sucks! lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys check this out for some nice animation with crysis!





WOW just


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I have figured out what my watercooling issue was..... 2 barbs that I got from a friend... I think they were from a big water kit...

















Soooooooo now I am back to air







cause I am practically broke o and my night got better I cracked my res....

O well guess it's part of the game.

Still waiting on 1055T and 1090T entries!!!!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Those Look yummi Eclipse... Any chance there was mixed metals in the loop like Aluminum + copper???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Those Look yummi Eclipse... Any chance there was mixed metals in the loop like Aluminum + copper???

those barbs are the only thing that could be alum. o well glad I have my mega!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

it looks like something other than distilled water was run through those barbs.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


it looks like something other than distilled water was run through those barbs.


distilled a very small amount of antifreeze and some PT nuke. Thats it.


----------



## FL00D

Lo,

First of all, I know there have been several posts on the issue I am about to mention and I do apologise for bringing it up again but I really don't know wot to do.

Under load [playing Mafia II DEMO is an excellent example] my NB temp easily reaches 79-80C according to Everest. This is more than acceptable I'm afraid. I cannot use a fan that would blow towards the NB cos I've got a NOCTUA NH-D14 with two Ultra Kazes and there's no way tucking another fan there. I've got a Thermaltake Element V PC chassis so air-flow should not be a problem. I have been reading through threads and have come to the conclusion that Everest might not be the best monitoring app to use. Several ppl suggested AoD instead. Is that any more reliable? I am asking it since AoD, in my case, shows false CPUNB vcore, false memory vcore etc. To be honest, AoD seems to be a bit of a mess. True, TIMP2 (which allegedly shows the chipset temp) is approx 20C lower than in Everest. While Everest shows 78C under load, AoD shows 55-57C. 
Well, if Everest is right and the NB does hit 80C then wot can I do in order to improve the NB temp? I know reapplying thermal paste is an option but I know people who did so and that did not make much of a difference. At this point I am stuck. I do not rly know wot to think or do. I have MX2 and NOCTUA NT-H1 thermal pastes on hand so that's not a problem. Wot worries me a lot is disassembling the chipset-mosfet heatsink as I have never tried that and I am afraid I might harm the NB chip or sg else. Other problems are that I don't really know how much thermal paste I should apply and how to spread it on the nb and mosfets.

Sorry for the stupid questions but the last thing I want to do is harm the NB or mess sg up.









All answers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


distilled a very small amount of antifreeze and some PT nuke. Thats it.


 Looks like some Hard Water or Straight up Well Water was flowing through there...









Hey on the res, just get some "Locktite" brand dual compound apoxy. That stuff is Tough as nails. I used it to reapir a small leak in an Alluminum Oxide Rad. Worked great! You just have to make sure that the surfaces being bonded to are roughened up a bit with some sand paper and then wiped off. Then you'll be good to go after 24hours (fully cured) 5 minute bonding time though! Stuffs the Dogs howl!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FL00D*


Lo,

First of all, I know there have been several posts on the issue I am about to mention and I do apologise for bringing it up again but I really don't know wot to do.

Under load [playing Mafia II DEMO is an excellent example] my NB temp easily reaches 79-80C according to Everest. This is more than acceptable I'm afraid. I cannot use a fan that would blow towards the NB cos I've got a NOCTUA NH-D14 with two Ultra Kazes and there's no way tucking another fan there. I've got a Thermaltake Element V PC chassis so air-flow should not be a problem. I have been reading through threads and have come to the conclusion that Everest might not be the best monitoring app to use. Several ppl suggested AoD instead. Is that any more reliable? I am asking it since AoD, in my case, shows false CPUNB vcore, false memory vcore etc. To be honest, AoD seems to be a bit of a mess. True, TIMP2 (which allegedly shows the chipset temp) is approx 20C lower than in Everest. While Everest shows 78C under load, AoD shows 55-57C. 
Well, if Everest is right and the NB does hit 80C then wot can I do in order to improve the NB temp? I know reapplying thermal paste is an option but I know people who did so and that did not make much of a difference. At this point I am stuck. I do not rly know wot to think or do. I have MX2 and NOCTUA NT-H1 thermal pastes on hand so that's not a problem. Wot worries me a lot is disassembling the chipset-mosfet heatsink as I have never tried that and I am afraid I might harm the NB chip or sg else. Other problems are that I don't really know how much thermal paste I should apply and how to spread it on the nb and mosfets.

Sorry for the stupid questions but the last thing I want to do is harm the NB or mess sg up.









All answers are greatly appreciated!


This is kinda funny as I just had to redo it myself. I originally used AS5 and just last night noticed that everest(best IMHO) was reading 88 under load. I can tell you it is very easy to do and hard to mess up. What I would recommend tho would be to use a thermal pad. For one you dont have to worry about using too much and you dont have to worry about reapplying.







I also tell you that before I did it this time I was seeing idle of 83 and now have an idle of 66









how to

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Looks like some Hard Water or Straight up Well Water was flowing through there...









Hey on the res, just get some "Locktite" brand dual compound apoxy. That stuff is Tough as nails. I used it to reapir a small leak in an Alluminum Oxide Rad. Worked great! You just have to make sure that the surfaces being bonded to are roughened up a bit with some sand paper and then wiped off. Then you'll be good to go after 24hours (fully cured) 5 minute bonding time though! Stuffs the Dogs howl!


Decided to use my mega till I can afford to get a real res, all new barbs and a 655.

Thanks as always tho


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Looks like some Hard Water or Straight up Well Water was flowing through there...









Hey on the res, just get some "Locktite" brand dual compound apoxy. That stuff is Tough as nails. I used it to reapir a small leak in an Alluminum Oxide Rad. Worked great! You just have to make sure that the surfaces being bonded to are roughened up a bit with some sand paper and then wiped off. Then you'll be good to go after 24hours (fully cured) 5 minute bonding time though! Stuffs the Dogs howl!


 Yeah Loctite epoxy is pretty hardcore. Some of the threadlocker I use at work bonds so hardcore that the parts _have_ to be heated with a torch in order to come apart.

On a side note, whatever you're applying the Epoxy to, or pretty much _any_ other bonding agent, the surfaces that you're applying it to _must_ be free of any sort of residues from oil, antifreeze, grease, etc. If the surface is contaminated, it will not bond.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


This is kinda funny as I just had to redo it myself. I originally used AS5 and just last night noticed that everest(best IMHO) was reading 88 under load. I can tell you it is very easy to do and hard to mess up. What I would recommend tho would be to use a thermal pad. For one you dont have to worry about using too much and you dont have to worry about reapplying.







I also tell you that before I did it this time I was seeing idle of 83 and now have an idle of 66









how to

Decided to use my mega till I can afford to get a real res, all new barbs and a 655.

Thanks as always tho










Have you guys tried pressure modding the heatsink for the NB?

And I guess I must've lucked out because my board, when I used it, would load at ~69C in crossfire, according to Everest.

Been outta the GD70 loop for a little bit now, does it support the new hexacores? Any issues?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


This is kinda funny as I just had to redo it myself. I originally used AS5 and just last night noticed that everest(best IMHO) was reading 88 under load. I can tell you it is very easy to do and hard to mess up. What I would recommend tho would be to use a thermal pad. For one you dont have to worry about using too much and you dont have to worry about reapplying.







I also tell you that before I did it this time I was seeing idle of 83 and now have an idle of 66









how to

Decided to use my mega till I can afford to get a real res, all new barbs and a 655.

Thanks as always tho










repasting NB works a treat on this board, i used to idle about 65c and on full load i would easily get to 80c, i repasted board using zalman paste and its now alot better, i ilde around 48c and full load doesnt go over 65c and thats running NB at either 2800 or 3000mhz







so i recommend you do it, i only removed the pink goo and not the square pads, tho removing the pink goo will take some time as its like glue.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


This is kinda funny as I just had to redo it myself. I originally used AS5 and just last night noticed that everest(best IMHO) was reading 88 under load. I can tell you it is very easy to do and hard to mess up. What I would recommend tho would be to use a thermal pad. For one you dont have to worry about using too much and you dont have to worry about reapplying.







I also tell you that before I did it this time I was seeing idle of 83 and now have an idle of 66









how to

Decided to use my mega till I can afford to get a real res, all new barbs and a 655.

Thanks as always tho










Cheers for the info m8!







Just read this post. According to AoD and HWM NB is only 48C. Wot do you think?







Everest wrong...?

Oh anyway, if it is inevitable to reapply the thermal paste, how much would you recommend to use?







I intend to do it tomorro as soon as possible and I'm afraid I won't have the time to buy thermal pads.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Have you guys tried pressure modding the heatsink for the NB?

And I guess I must've lucked out because my board, when I used it, would load at ~69C in crossfire, according to Everest.

Been outta the GD70 loop for a little bit now, does it support the new hexacores? Any issues?


yea there was a pressure mod tried and I believe it did work but is a ways back in this thread.
Hex cores do have support. Other then the all boards issue of blowing the PWM's but that is now thought to be due to people using the VDD voltage instead of the correct CPU-V for changes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FL00D*


Cheers for the info m8!







Just read this post. According to AoD and HWM NB is only 48C. Wot do you think?







Everest wrong...?


Not sure I wish I had a way to know for sure! I just know that I am going to go with what ever reads highest and keep that in the safe zone







but that is my personal preference.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Not sure I wish I had a way to know for sure! I just know that I am going to go with what ever reads highest and keep that in the safe zone







but that is my personal preference.


Sry I was a bit slow.







"Oh anyway, if it is inevitable to reapply the thermal paste, how much would you recommend to use? I intend to do it tomorro as soon as possible and I'm afraid I won't have the time to buy thermal pads. "


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FL00D*


Sry I was a bit slow.







"Oh anyway, if it is inevitable to reapply the thermal paste, how much would you recommend to use? I intend to do it tomorro as soon as possible and I'm afraid I won't have the time to buy thermal pads. "


a very very small amount. think of it as scaling. you will be applying to a much smaller chip so you will need very little.

BTw why have you not added your chip to the Op list ?Hmmmmmm???


----------



## FL00D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


a very very small amount. think of it as scaling. you will be applying to a much smaller chip so you will need very little.

BTw why have you not added your chip to the Op list ?Hmmmmmm???


Umm Op list?









One more question pls: Did you clean the back of the mosfet HS as well? I see sg on the back of the mosfet HS but I dunno wot it is. Maybe thermal pads...? Neway I'm goin to bed now I'm kinda knackered... gonna do the whole thing this morning so I gotta get sum sleep bofre that.







Dah if only I were not so afraid of harming the NB or shortin sg out...


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
yea there was a pressure mod tried and I believe it did work but is a ways back in this thread.
Hex cores do have support. Other then the all boards issue of blowing the PWM's but that is now thought to be due to people using the VDD voltage instead of the correct CPU-V for changes.

Well that's weird...







I thought that the hexacores didn't draw any more power than a quad. Might be how the power is delivered. I've also seen a lot of manufacturers lately not doing such a good job at ensuring contact between the cooler and the VR's (PWM's).

Oh and which BIOS is needed for hexacore support?


----------



## Bleep

sweet come saturday im gonna be part of this


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleep* 
sweet come saturday im gonna be part of this









That's good... I'm still trying to figure out what ram kit(s) to purchase... Once I have my ram I'll be able to begin benchtesting this board in the following order to see where it comes in up agains my sig rig for cpu speed, ram speed, SLI Hackability & RAID 0+1 speed. I sure do hope the board performs just as good or even better than what I've been expecting.

N2Gaming crosses his fingers.


----------



## FL00D

Lo chaps,

I'm back. Just reapplied the thermal paste on the NB/SB chips. Well, first of all, when I first had a glimpse of that pink **** called "thermal paste" I lawld. Then I soon figured out wot msi had done. They must have had some pink plastic barbies on hand and they definitely thought it'd be a great idea to use the pink plastic parts of them as thermal paste. That's why it is pink and is like plastic. Bloody idiots... they call this mobo [at least they did] a high-end product and still it has thermal paste applied like that... Wot a shame!

For those who are about to replace the original crap with sg better [and I very much recommend to do so]: you won't have trouble with removing the heatsink. The tricky part is scraping that **** off the back of the HS and NB/SB. I had a very hard time scraping that bloody tim... I used about 20 toothpicks a plastic card and even my fingers. Pure-alcohol is not the best choice for cleaning the back of the HS. After struggling a lot with pure alcohol I tried some window cleaning detergent and that was a LOT better. However, when it comes to the NB/SB chips I would not recommend to use any detergent. Pure alcohol will do.

Now I've been stress testing my PC. According to Everest the NB idles at around 41-48C. Wot temps are you guys getting under load? I mean the highest.







I don't let you know my load temps yet as prime95 lareg FFTs has only been running for 10 mins.







I guess Mafia II will stress the NB even more as that uses both my gtx 480 and gts 250.

My only concern is the drmos as I did not replace that thingy on the fets. :S Two of the fets are "completely dry" the other three are covered in some kinda liquid. I bet the drmos overheats as well it's just we can't monitor its temps. :S The side of my PC case is a bit warm to the touch so that must be the drmos. :\\

Thank you very much for your advice guys! Reapplying the thermal paste does seem to help a lot!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FL00D* 
Umm Op list?









One more question pls: Did you clean the back of the mosfet HS as well? I see sg on the back of the mosfet HS but I dunno wot it is. Maybe thermal pads...? Neway I'm goin to bed now I'm kinda knackered... gonna do the whole thing this morning so I gotta get sum sleep bofre that.







Dah if only I were not so afraid of harming the NB or shortin sg out...









Google owners list









The stuff is thermal pad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Well that's weird...







I thought that the hexacores didn't draw any more power than a quad. Might be how the power is delivered. I've also seen a lot of manufacturers lately not doing such a good job at ensuring contact between the cooler and the VR's (PWM's).

Oh and which BIOS is needed for hexacore support?

Was (still is?) an issue with the turbo feature.

1.B is the first to mention hex support but 1.D also has a hex core update and is newest official.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
That's good... I'm still trying to figure out what ram kit(s) to purchase... Once I have my ram I'll be able to begin benchtesting this board in the following order to see where it comes in up agains my sig rig for cpu speed, ram speed, SLI Hackability & RAID 0+1 speed. I sure do hope the board performs just as good or even better than what I've been expecting.

N2Gaming crosses his fingers.

SLi- hackability is an OS thing nothing to do with the board anymore but if it It was I could tell ya this board will









Raid 1 depends on your HD's but use the blue slots as they are faster.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*











Raid 1 depends on your HD's but use the blue slots as they are faster.


So SLi will work just fine "Cool N2G Jumps for joy"

Now the RAID 0 has me concerned as I am planning on running 6 drives in RAID so the two blue slots would not be enough slots for my RAID 0. This means I may need to look for an alternative solution for my raid... Sure do miss how the old DFI LP NF4 SLI DR/Expert had 4+4 sata ports for raid. Now I can see what all the commotion was about when it comes to raid and those DFI 939 boards...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i swear someone on this thread tried raid 1 in both the blue sata ports and the black sata ports and found better performance with the black ports. it must have been at least 150 pages ago. i remember the post talking about the raid controller being kinda crappy. or at least something like that.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i swear someone on this thread tried raid 1 in both the blue sata ports and the black sata ports and found better performance with the black ports. it must have been at least 150 pages ago. i remember the post talking about the raid controller being kinda crappy. or at least something like that.

yes the black sata ports are faster than the blue ones, as the blue ones are hardware based and black ones use drivers based on the southbridge chip. I have tested this with my WD black drives, with blue slots i was only getting about 170MB/s with RAID 0 and with the black ones i get around 220MB/s with RAID 0


----------



## N2Gaming

OK this is good news about the black six sata ports and RAID since I need the black ones to use 3 drives for raid 0 and 3 drives for raid 1. Then I can use a larger 2TB drive on the other blue sata port for storage since one of the blue will be used for my DVD drive and possibly later on a Blue Ray DVD drive.

I am hearing the SLI mod or Hack is fubard on the 25x.xx drivers and the GTX 4xx cards. Is there any truth to this.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
So SLi will work just fine "Cool N2G Jumps for joy"

Now the RAID 0 has me concerned as I am planning on running 6 drives in RAID so the two blue slots would not be enough slots for my RAID 0. This means I may need to look for an alternative solution for my raid... Sure do miss how the old DFI LP NF4 SLI DR/Expert had 4+4 sata ports for raid. Now I can see what all the commotion was about when it comes to raid and those DFI 939 boards...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i swear someone on this thread tried raid 1 in both the blue sata ports and the black sata ports and found better performance with the black ports. it must have been at least 150 pages ago. i remember the post talking about the raid controller being kinda crappy. or at least something like that.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
yes the black sata ports are faster than the blue ones, as the blue ones are hardware based and black ones use drivers based on the southbridge chip. I have tested this with my WD black drives, with blue slots i was only getting about 170MB/s with RAID 0 and with the black ones i get around 220MB/s with RAID 0


OOPS







my bad thats what I ment LMAO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
OK this is good news about the black six sata ports and RAID since I need the black ones to use 3 drives for raid 0 and 3 drives for raid 1. Then I can use a larger 2TB drive on the other blue sata port for storage since one of the blue will be used for my DVD drive and possibly later on a Blue Ray DVD drive.

I am hearing the SLI mod or Hack is fubard on the 25x.xx drivers and the GTX 4xx cards. Is there any truth to this.

"All latest SLIPatch OS versions are working good with any driver from 180.xx to latest 257.xx versions so far. SLI for Fermi-based cards, like GeForce GTX 465/470/480 still works with SLIpatch on X48 systems (another chipset should work too, but untested in hardware for now). If you tested SLIpatch with Fermis on non-X48 chipset, feel free to report this to update article."

From the guys that are making this possible.

I'm sure if it is fubar'd atm it will be fixed


----------



## Bleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
That's good... I'm still trying to figure out what ram kit(s) to purchase... Once I have my ram I'll be able to begin benchtesting this board in the following order to see where it comes in up agains my sig rig for cpu speed, ram speed, SLI Hackability & RAID 0+1 speed. I sure do hope the board performs just as good or even better than what I've been expecting.

N2Gaming crosses his fingers.

ooh thisd be interesting to see lol post it up when u do the benchies


----------



## theghostoftime1978

woohoo finally got my 5850!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleep* 
ooh thisd be interesting to see lol post it up when u do the benchies

I will do my best... Although the test's may take a while to perform... Maybe I should do the test's on one of my Destroyer system now while I'm waiting for my inner conscience to decide what ram to get. I've been wanting to do GTX 460 SLI but I have also been wanting to GTX 480 SLI So I'm a bit baffled as to the decissions I have to make. One thing is for sure. I already have the 6x Samsung F3 Spinpoint 1TB Sata drives for the raid and the CPU and the mobo for the testing. The rest will fall into place in due time.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

ooh new score with 3dmark 06, 18517 not fully overclocked as yet.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
ooh new score with 3dmark 06, 18517 not fully overclocked as yet.


What? How much of an OC are you running?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
What? How much of an OC are you running?

hmm 3.6ghz, 2800nb and gpu clocked at 900/5000 mem, but going to try a few things first....


----------



## theghostoftime1978

ok i just reinstalled windows as my computer when all weird and wouldn't let me do anything 3d like playing crysis or warhead?...tryed going back to cat 10.6 to see if that was any better, well it seems to have fixed my low score in vantage!. i got a healthy 18555 gpu score overclocked to 1000/5000


----------



## NYM

Sorry about this noob question. Very new with amd.

My rams won't run in dual channel if i place the rams in slot 1 and 3?


----------



## ydna666

It's slots 1 & 2 for dual channel


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


It's slots 1 & 2 for dual channel










ohman, it kinda look "ugly". i prefer the slot 1 & 3







gonna live with it i guess lol.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

you gotta use either use 1 & 2 or 3 & 4 or all 4. alot of people, including myself, use 2 sticks in 3 & 4 due to the size of some of the heatsinks out there. no questions are noob questions here. fyi.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
ok i just reinstalled windows as my computer when all weird and wouldn't let me do anything 3d like playing crysis or warhead?...tryed going back to cat 10.6 to see if that was any better, well it seems to have fixed my low score in vantage!. i got a healthy 18555 gpu score overclocked to 1000/5000

I get that with 1 of my 5870s at 850Mhz for gpu almost anyhow about 18100 for me but hell at 980mhz I'm stable but even with 1.32v I can not get 1000Mhz what voltage are you using bro.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


I get that with 1 of my 5870s at 850Mhz for gpu almost anyhow about 18100 for me but hell at 980mhz I'm stable but even with 1.32v I can not get 1000Mhz what voltage are you using bro.


hmm because its the asus 5850 direct cu gpu, it has the unlocked voltage tweak, so i can get it to 1000/1250 at 1.3v and it screams like a ***** lol...


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hmm because its the asus 5850 direct cu gpu, it has the unlocked voltage tweak, so i can get it to 1000/1250 at 1.3v and it screams like a ***** lol...


My voltage is unlocked to and btw all 3 of my 5870s are flashed with the asus unlocked bios, and I flashed my bios with 1.32v, and under load gpuz shows 1.32v for gpu. So i can change voltage to. I was just asking what voltage are you using ? bro thats it.


----------



## bmh69

hi guys, how can I solve this..
specs Windows 7 32 bit
mems: 4gb dual g. skill ripjaws
before:
5850 gpu= 3.25gb usable out of 4gb
now
5850+gts 250 for physx= 2.75gb usable out of 4gb









is there anything I can do with these issue? can I use the whole 4gb ram in this mobo.. I cant see the memory remap in bios.. Can I also fix this by reinstalling with win 7 64 bit??
thanks


----------



## -deathrow-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmh69*


hi guys, how can I solve this..
specs *Windows 7 32 bit* ----> *Windows 7 64 bit*

is there anything I can do with these issue? can I use the whole 4gb ram in this mobo.. I cant see the memory remap in bios.. Can I also fix this by reinstalling with win 7 64 bit??
thanks


Hi! I think the issue is with your OS since 32 bit can't access RAM more than 3.(something). Reinstalling with Win 7 64 bit will resolve this. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Please wait for a few more replies since I'm a computer novice too.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-deathrow-*


Hi! I think the issue is with your OS since 32 bit can't access RAM more than 3.(something). Reinstalling with Win 7 64 bit will resolve this. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Please wait for a few more replies since I'm a computer novice too.










yes that is correct, win 32bit will only see 3.2gb usable to the user, win 64bit in theory has unlimited amount of ram available for user. Which is good if you run photoshop cs# in 64bit, great for those large 100mb files








this is a screen shot of my system, as you see it uses all ram.


----------



## bmh69

thanks







hoping for more replies..


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmh69* 
hi guys, how can I solve this..
specs Windows 7 32 bit
mems: 4gb dual g. skill ripjaws
before:
5850 gpu= 3.25gb usable out of 4gb
now
5850+gts 250 for physx= 2.75gb usable out of 4gb









is there anything I can do with these issue? can I use the whole 4gb ram in this mobo.. I cant see the memory remap in bios.. Can I also fix this by reinstalling with win 7 64 bit??
thanks

Because you are using 32bit OS, and most systems will use a portion of that ram for graphics as well as dedicated memory from gpu if its required to use more than your gpu has onboard etc 1gb graphics on a 5850


----------



## N2Gaming

yeah X86 is limited to 4 GB ans your system will use up what ever you have on your GPU's and what ever your OS requires and then what ever your apps require...


----------



## bmh69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
Because you are using 32bit OS, and most systems will use a portion of that ram for graphics as well as dedicated memory from gpu if its required to use more than your gpu has onboard etc 1gb graphics on a 5850


so if I were to use a 64bit windows, will I be able to use all the 4gb ram, just like yours? are you using msi 790fx-gd70 as your present mobo? did you enable something in the bios like memory remap or so..


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmh69* 
so if I were to use a 64bit windows, will I be able to use all the 4gb ram, just like yours? are you using msi 790fx-gd70 as your present mobo? did you enable something in the bios like memory remap or so..

yes using 790fx-gd70 with bios 1.12. everything in bios set to auto if not overclocking, except ram which runs at default 1.65v for my ocz ram.
Yes to using 64bit, u will get to use all your ram


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmh69* 
so if I were to use a 64bit windows, will I be able to use all the 4gb ram, just like yours? are you using msi 790fx-gd70 as your present mobo? did you enable something in the bios like memory remap or so..

its becuase your using windows 32 bit. your limited on rams...windows 32 bit will let you use 3.25gb of rams only max. if you switch to 64 bit windows, then you'll see all 4gb...and up.


----------



## bmh69

thank you all for the answers,I will try that as soon as i got home..


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmh69* 
thank you all for the answers,I will try that as soon as i got home..

As a tip, you can use the same Product key you used for your 32-bit/x86 Windows 7 when you install the 64-bit/x64 version. I've tried it and it works!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys does anyone have an issue where their pc reboots itself with no error messages 10 seconds after exiting from a game, crysis, warhead bad company 2 and farcry 2? and when it reboots i have to hold down power button until it turns off??? games will run fine during game. 3dmark will complete fine, furmark doesnt show any errors and currently my system is not overclocked at all, all stock settings. only reinstalled windows 7 and updated all drivers to current.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys does anyone have an issue where their pc reboots itself with no error messages 10 seconds after exiting from a game, crysis, warhead bad company 2 and farcry 2? and when it reboots i have to hold down power button until it turns off??? games will run fine during game. 3dmark will complete fine, furmark doesnt show any errors and currently my system is not overclocked at all, all stock settings. only reinstalled windows 7 and updated all drivers to current.

Sorry thats a new one on me. I dont even know where to start troubleshooting


----------



## theghostoftime1978

i may try reinstalling windows yet again and see if it fixes it :S


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
i may try reinstalling windows yet again and see if it fixes it :S

I've read something like that before months ago on ATI forums... but not on this motherboard - but yes as in AMD/ATI that is all I can remember

not sure if its the same thing... it could also be something on your hardware that occurs after exiting those games. Try re-seating CPU - unpluging & reconnecting everything(cables/ram/video card)... I don't know I'm just randomly giving suggestions


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


i may try reinstalling windows yet again and see if it fixes it :S


I have an older mobo that I have to disable one of my nick ports because of the drivers not working properly w/the hardware. Once I disabled the nick the rig stopped rebooting on me.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have an older mobo that I have to disable one of my nick ports because of the drivers not working properly w/the hardware. Once I disabled the nick the rig stopped rebooting on me.


hmm yea i leave the 2nd nick enabled tho i don't use it, i should try disabling it. I have reset the bios and put everything back to stock settings, i ran prime95 for 2hrs and no errors and it didnt do this with my 8800gts. and i have only had my 5850 for less than a week and i have freshly installed win7 for that reason. oh and i have tryed catalyst drivers 10.6 and 10.7 was well was the latest asus driver and does the same thing. tho cat 10.7 seems to run a bit slower than 10.6


----------



## glide

Hi folks,

Things are stable for me now, and I am thinking of popping in my old Zalman ZF9225ATH cooling fan. I have the variable fan speed set in the bios because the stock fan whines like a turbine on 100%. I ldle at about 56 degrees Celcius with the stock fan pretty quiet.

Any suggestions? Water cool? Air Cool?

Glide


----------



## Seanicy

Got my 1055T 125w up for sale here if anyone is interested...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glide* 
Hi folks,

Things are stable for me now, and I am thinking of popping in my old Zalman ZF9225ATH cooling fan. I have the variable fan speed set in the bios because the stock fan whines like a turbine on 100%. I ldle at about 56 degrees Celcius with the stock fan pretty quiet.

Any suggestions? Water cool? Air Cool?

Glide

Well if you don't care of having something huge as CPU cooler.... then get the best air cooling out there: Noctua NH-D14

If you want a good clean look & semi water cooling(cools alright, competes with some of the best air coolers): H50 or H70 they will not ever compare to a Noctua at stock unless you spend extra more than $50-$80 on added accessories -Better P/P Fans*Sometimes it means more noise*, Shrouds, Thermal Paste, Modding it to real WC/Reservoir, Lapping Heatsink Plate, Lapping CPU to improve its cooling...

This ain't my opinion its a real fact.

Now if you are planing to over clock like crazy havign 24/7 Above 4.2Ghz *AMD or 4.4Ghz *Intel then on that case you would need to go to full real WC(water cooling) or LN(liquid nitrogen)... I can't really help there, but thousands of here are masters at it.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glide*


Hi folks,

Things are stable for me now, and I am thinking of popping in my old Zalman ZF9225ATH cooling fan. I have the variable fan speed set in the bios because the stock fan whines like a turbine on 100%. I ldle at about 56 degrees Celcius with the stock fan pretty quiet.

Any suggestions? Water cool? Air Cool?

Glide


hmm i was thinking of either getting a swiftech xt waterblock with 360mm radiator and i have a 655 pump from a friend. or if i decide to not watercool, then i'd probably get a coolermaster V6GT, they look pretty decent.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Got my 1055T 125w up for sale here if anyone is interested...


why u selling? updating to 1090t?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


why u selling? updating to 1090t?


Selling cause I just bought a 1055T 95w version.

The 95w version has a thermal threshold of 71c 
the 125w one has a threshold of 62c

So there is a 9c buffer and the lower voltage requirements = lower temps


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Selling cause I just bought a 1055T 95w version.

The 95w version has a thermal threshold of 71c 
the 125w one has a threshold of 62c

So there is a 9c buffer and the lower voltage requirements = lower temps


oh nice! let us know how she goes.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


oh nice! let us know how she goes.


Will do, ordered yesterday and did overnight shipping and just got my tracking # so should have it tomorrow...


----------



## glide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Well if you don't care of having something huge as CPU cooler.... then get the best air cooling out there: Noctua NH-D14

If you want a good clean look & semi water cooling(cools alright, competes with some of the best air coolers): H50 or H70 they will not ever compare to a Noctua ...snip

Thx. That Noctua looks pretty heavy duty. Some reviews on Newegg suggest it's a bit loud.

Update on my rig. I put my old Zalman in, and now I idle at 35*C and I can barely hear it. What a drop! It's not hard to see why with the larger fan and way more surface area on the fins.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Selling cause I just bought a 1055T 95w version.

The 95w version has a thermal threshold of 71c
the 125w one has a threshold of 62c

So there is a 9c buffer and the lower voltage requirements = lower temps

How can you tell the diff between them? Is it like the 965's GM or BG in the serial?








and why cant I find them??? Link please


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
How can you tell the diff between them? Is it like the 965's GM or BG in the serial?

125w= HDT55TFBK6DGR
95w = HDT55TWFK6DGR

^There is a slight difference there^

Also the 95w one sells as "OEM" and was $20 cheaper...

Here is the link to buy, TigerDirect is the only place I know of that has them AFAIK...

Edit:
I ordered mine yesterday at 5:45PM and did overnight shipping and it was already delivered to my house and is just sitting there waiting for me to install it and o/c the crap out of it...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
125w= HDT55TFBK6DGR
95w = HDT55TWFK6DGR

^There is a slight difference there^

Also the 95w one sells as "OEM" and was $20 cheaper...

Here is the link to buy, TigerDirect is the only place I know of that has them AFAIK...

Edit:
I ordered mine yesterday at 5:45PM and did overnight shipping and it was already delivered to my house and is just sitting there waiting for me to install it and o/c the crap out of it...

Keep us posted as I would love to know OC's and temp differences between the 2 of them









Also please let us know the revision. I wonder if there is a new IMC or if they have just refined the process...

and did you happen to read the single review there?
"HDT55TWFK6DGR should have been the 95W version but the description in the Product information is for the 95W version. Also the model number is different. I used the chat feature to talk to a representative and she confirmed that this is the 125W version not the 95W version I had hoped"

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all. I just sold 2 of my 8600GTS cards for $60.00 shipped. So after shipping cost's I shall have an additional $50.00 towards my upgrades. I'm wondering if I should get the ram now or should I get a MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1024MB card? Ram will not change any time in the near future but the GTX 460 may go up in price and or it may not be available by the time I am able to sell some of my other hardware.

What do you guys think I should do? Buy ram now and test mobo for first time or get GTX 460 and do more research and wait for a good sale on the ram I want?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Keep us posted as I would love to know OC's and temp differences between the 2 of them









Also please let us know the revision. I wonder if there is a new IMC or if they have just refined the process...

and did you happen to read the single review there?
"HDT55TWFK6DGR should have been the 95W version but the description in the Product information is for the 95W version. Also the model number is different. I used the chat feature to talk to a representative and she confirmed that this is the 125W version not the 95W version I had hoped"

Fingers crossed for ya!

There is only one review for a reason, besides the 95w one is only sold as OEM, AFAIK.
I called TD yesterday and they updated thier site to reflect the correct info, yesterday that same page said it was 125w in the specs. Now it says 95w.

If you buy a 1055T and it comes in a retail box with a fan it's a 125w'er
If you just get a chip and no fan it's OEM and most likely the 95w version...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
There is only one review for a reason, besides the 95w one is only sold as OEM, AFAIK.
I called TD yesterday and they updated thier site to reflect the correct info, yesterday that same page said it was 125w in the specs. Now it says 95w.

If you buy a 1055T and it comes in a retail box with a fan it's a 125w'er
If you just get a chip and no fan it's OEM and most likely the 95w version...

K good to know! depending on your results I may be buying a new CPU


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


K good to know! depending on your results I may be buying a new CPU










Here is a quick stock run for you eclipse. Everything is defaulted in the BIOS except C&Q=disabled, RAM timings/voltage set.
Temps are so lovely with this chip. I have ambients of 80F and this chip booted up at 64F









My other 1055T boots up at 22C @ 3.9Ghz w/1.4v (for sale)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Here is a quick stock run for you eclipse. Everything is defaulted in the BIOS except C&Q=disabled, RAM timings/voltage set.
Temps are so lovely with this chip. I have ambients of 80F and this chip booted up at 64F









My other 1055T boots up at 22C @ 3.9Ghz w/1.4v (for sale)


very nice I will be looking forward to your OC results and what load temps max out at!


----------



## MasterTB

I posted this: http://www.overclock.net/10405072-post12.html at the AMD cpu forum but I wanted imput from other users/owners of the MOBO.
What on this image of Everest is the 790FX (Northbridge) and the CPU-NB (Northbridge) I have 2 readings Motherboard -low and chill- and Northbridge -hot as hell- which one is the MOBO's and which one is the CPU.

I have my CPU with a Thermaltake FRIO -great cooler- but my ambient's are not helping -arround 24- this time of the year (a hot week on winter in Argentina) son I'm not sure if there is something wrong with Everest's sensors or something is burning up.

Any imput will be appreciated.

Martin.-


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterTB* 
I posted this: http://www.overclock.net/10405072-post12.html at the AMD cpu forum but I wanted imput from other users/owners of the MOBO.
What on this image of Everest is the 790FX (Northbridge) and the CPU-NB (Northbridge) I have 2 readings Motherboard -low and chill- and Northbridge -hot as hell- which one is the MOBO's and which one is the CPU.

I have my CPU with a Thermaltake FRIO -great cooler- but my ambient's are not helping -arround 24- this time of the year (a hot week on winter in Argentina) son I'm not sure if there is something wrong with Everest's sensors or something is burning up.

Any imput will be appreciated.

Martin.-

There was a dispute about what the real NB temp was for this board, but the general agreement is that Everest is reporting the right temp (also Speedfan's Remote temp).

Getting back to the topic, the Northbridge is obviously that big heatsink(the one with Dr. MOS on it) next to your CPU that holds your Northbridge chip and that WILL get hot compared to your other components. BTW, the max safe temp for the Northbridge is 80Â°C, so you're still in the green zone.

Many of us in this forum have actually removed the heatsink for the North/Southbridge and have taken out the pink, sticky gunk that MSI used as thermal compound. It's really bad and should be replaced with another thermal compound to lower your Northbridge temps about 10-15Â°C. You should idle at 40-50Â°C afterwards. Also, the ideal CPU-NB freq. for 3.8ghz(CPU) should be anywhere between 2600-2800mhz.

This is a picture of my system @ idle and OCed to 4ghz(CPU) and 3000mhz(NB). The only weird thing about Everest is that it reports a higher NB voltage than what you set in your BIOS, for example, I set it to 1.35v in the BIOS menu, but Everest reports it at 1.55v, like it does below.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

check page #717. sendblink23 went all out and called msi knowing he would be on hold for upwards of 2 hours. msi stated that the temp in bios is correct. with speedfan, temp2 is the northbridge temp, not remote1. aod nb temp is TMPIN2.


----------



## Crisao23

My 790FX system will be my virtualization test bench soon.

Nice to see the thread up and running









Waiting for 16GB RAM and a 1090T for the next weeks. I'll post the results.


----------



## RocketBubble

Hello
One question plix








In the system of my signature when i unlock the fourth core
and i go to boot i get BSOD.
Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RocketBubble* 
Hello
One question plix








In the system of my signature when i unlock the fourth core
and i go to boot i get BSOD.
Any ideas? Thank you









unlocking cores isn't guaranteed. you could try giving it more voltage. try it with everything at default or failsafe settings maybe.


----------



## RocketBubble

Yea i know.
When i trie it it was all on default , i trie later with more
volt to see.If work i will be happy if not well i know i have one 
genuine 3core







.Thank you for the info


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RocketBubble* 
Yea i know.
When i trie it it was all on default , i trie later with more
volt to see.If work i will be happy if not well i know i have one
genuine 3core







.Thank you for the info










give this a read.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...ore-cache.html
im sure it will help.


----------



## RocketBubble

Thank you for the tip








It help very good cos i have few questions more.
Check this too -->http://www.overclock.net/10441036-post1577.html
There i was more luckier







(apologies is not MSI motherboard).


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
check page #717. sendblink23 went all out and called msi knowing he would be on hold for upwards of 2 hours. msi stated that the temp in bios is correct. with speedfan, temp2 is the northbridge temp, not remote1. aod nb temp is TMPIN2.









I just can't believe the AOD one is TMPIN2. I tested using stock voltage (1.1v) and it read 36Â°C, but with the NB voltage at 1.45v, it read 33Â°C. It baffles me that jumping 0.35v would make me LOWER my temps. Everest and Speedfan showed an increase in NB temps (appox. 5-7Â°C), not a decrease. I'd rather learn from my own testing than from some MSI employee who might be reading a manual.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i figure if the heatsink is not hot when i touch it and everest shows 62c, its gotta be wrong. im not saying it would be too hot to touch, just that it would be warm.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I just can't believe the AOD one is TMPIN2. I tested using stock voltage (1.1v) and it read 36Â°C, but with the NB voltage at 1.45v, it read 33Â°C. It baffles me that jumping 0.35v would make me LOWER my temps. Everest and Speedfan showed an increase in NB temps (appox. 5-7Â°C), not a decrease. I'd rather learn from my own testing than from some MSI employee who might be reading a manual.










This is the funny thing. My NB Chipset temps in Everest and Speen Fan (remote 1) are exactly the same and Both change in accordance with the Voltage setting.

If Temp 2 is indeed the correct Reading then my NB Chipset idle temps are 34*C....

*EDIT:*

I'm beginning to think that MSI techs are right. Look at the Speedfan info in this SS. It's showing that "Remote 1" temp is being pulled from the *Ati*Igp SMBus and that the "Temp 2" temp is being pulled from the ISA SMBus. I would also think that IGP meaning the Integrated Graphics Port. Port being the key word, instead of Integrated Graphics Processor, like with Boards that have onboard video... So IOW, the PCIe Slots..

I think that I would have to conclude that this means that Temp 2 in Speen fan is the Actual NB Chipset Temp....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i figure if the heatsink is not hot when i touch it and everest shows 62c, its gotta be wrong. im not saying it would be too hot to touch, just that it would be warm.

Mine is showing up in Everest as 58Â°C @ 1.35v(BIOS)/1.552v(Everest) and it is warm to the touch for me, but it feels more like 40-ish Â°C. Speedfan Temp2/AOD's TMPIN2 read 37Â°C, so maybe you're right.


----------



## Mastiffman

Okay, so Just for Clrification, This Board can handle the 1055 and 1090 with the right BIOS (1.1B through 1.1D) and will not have to worry about the VRM's frying with the correct BIOS?

I just want to make sure if I'm going to fire off one of these Sensational Sixers!

I guess worse case scenario is that IF the Board boils out of my Case, MSI will repair it through RMA?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Okay, so Just for Clrification, This Board can handle the 1055 and 1090 with the right BIOS (1.1B through 1.1D) and will not have to worry about the VRM's frying with the correct BIOS?

I just want to make sure if I'm going to fire off one of these Sensational Sixers!

I guess worse case scenario is that IF the Board boils out of my Case, MSI will repair it through RMA?

Any thoughts?

Mastiff, here is a pic of my 95w version of the 1055T. Got this board to post a 330 ref with this chip but it was too unstable. Kept flashing FF till it booted by its self. Was so weird, took 30 secs of flashing FF untill it booted...

Give me a sec to try and find you a pic of my OC and OC temps for you...Will edit this post for you once I find it.

Also here is the link to the 95w 1055T in case you wanted the 95w one or was unaware.

And to answer your question, I am on BIOS 1.13 and have had both versions of the 1055T installed on my board and no BOOM yet...


















EDIT: Here is the OC pick for you bro! I had ambients of 80F the day I took this and was messing around with my BIOS trying suicide runs and forgot to set my date and clock again. Also this is on a H50 with 2X55mm Noiseblockers. Also FYI the new 95w versions have a 71c threshhold now instead of 62c...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Mastiff, here is a pic of my 95w version of the 1055T. Got this board to post a 330 ref with this chip but it was too unstable. Kept flashing FF till it booted by its self. Was so weird, took 30 secs of flashing FF untill it booted...

Give me a sec to try and find you a pic of my OC and OC temps for you...Will edit this post for you once I find it.

Also here is the link to the 95w 1055T in case you wanted the 95w one or was unaware.

And to answer your question, I am on BIOS 1.13 and have had both versions of the 1055T installed on my board and no BOOM yet...









I've been running 4.1ghz (200x20.5) @ 1.49-1.50v with a 3ghz CPU-NB and Cas6 1600mhz Ram for the last 2+ hours on Blend in P95 around 50-51*c so I would love to crank the Ram up with a New Sixer!

EDIT: Here is the OC pick for you bro! I had ambients of 80F the day I took this and was messing around with my BIOS trying suicide runs and forgot to set my date and clock again. Also this is on a H50 with 2X55mm Noiseblockers. Also FYI the new 95w versions have a 71c threshhold now instead of 62c...


Yeah I saw that pic before! Those are some great temps! I had a x4 810 and that was 95w and it would idle at 17*C with a mild OC of 3.2ghz with my Water Cooling. 1 Rad at that point too. So I'm definitely interested in a 95watter. I love the low temps and this board can easily hit 300mhz HT Ref Clk. So running 14x285mhz + should be a sinch... Ad that plus Higher Rama nd CPU-NB Frequencies! LOL- *Verniiice!*


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Mastiff, here is a pic of my 95w version of the 1055T. Got this board to post a 330 ref with this chip but it was too unstable. Kept flashing FF till it booted by its self. Was so weird, took 30 secs of flashing FF untill it booted...

Give me a sec to try and find you a pic of my OC and OC temps for you...Will edit this post for you once I find it.

Also here is the link to the 95w 1055T in case you wanted the 95w one or was unaware.

And to answer your question, I am on BIOS 1.13 and have had both versions of the 1055T installed on my board and no BOOM yet...


















EDIT: Here is the OC pick for you bro! I had ambients of 80F the day I took this and was messing around with my BIOS trying suicide runs and forgot to set my date and clock again. Also this is on a H50 with 2X55mm Noiseblockers. Also FYI the new 95w versions have a 71c threshhold now instead of 62c...











I'm quite jealous of your results.


----------



## Crisao23

Bios 1E is available:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I'm quite jealous of your results.










There is only one major flaw with this 95w 1055T, I have my BIOS vcore set at 1.465v and Windows reports it at 1.5v. Now if I bump up my voltage in the BIOS by one at a time Windows will not pick up the first initial bump and as soon as I hit 1.5v in the BIOS, Windows reports 1.6v...

It's kind of weird really, I can't pick any voltage between 1.52-1.59. Just jumps to 1.6v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crisao23*


Bios 1E is available:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


Thanks for the heads up! Will deff need to update mine to see if they fixed the voltage flux with my 95w 1055T...


----------



## ydna666

New 1.E Bios is out >>> here <<< is anyone using it??

Just flashed mine there, everything seems to be ok!! ...and I'm glad I don't have a Bios ending in 13 now


----------



## kennady

Thanks for the bios update.

I have been reading this board and using the expertise on here since last December. One of my 4890's has dieded(boohoo) and I have not enough rep to post on the wanted board. If anyone knows or sees a
P/N: HD-489X-ZSFR
UPC: 7 78656 05013 6
please let me know, or would like to contribute some rep so I can post it on the wanted board, it would be much appreciated.

Keep up the great work on the posts, I'm happy to learn from ya'll

Tom

p.s. The biggest thing I have found I lack in oc'ing; patience.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennady*


Thanks for the bios update.

I have been reading this board and using the expertise on here since last December. One of my 4890's has dieded(boohoo) and I have not enough rep to post on the wanted board. If anyone knows or sees a
P/N: HD-489X-ZSFR 
UPC: 7 78656 05013 6 
please let me know, or would like to contribute some rep so I can post it on the wanted board, it would be much appreciated.

Keep up the great work on the posts, I'm happy to learn from ya'll

Tom

p.s. The biggest thing I have found I lack in oc'ing; patience.



Yes, Tom. Pateince is probably the greatest thing that you could have or develope for OCing, next to know as to how...


----------



## Breakingcustom

First time poster on OC.net.

I recently just tried RAID5 on y MSI 790FX-GD70 board and it didn't go as well as I planned. I wanted to put 4 Samsung Spinpoints in RAID5 with a 500GB Caviar Black and a 1TB Western Digital on the SB750 controller. On the other JMicron controller I had to put my OCZ Vertex II 60GB SSD because it wouldn't work with RAID enabled on the SB750 controller.

I got the arrary working, but when I got into Disk Management it showed only 2048GB unallocated and 756GB unallocated. I'm assuming it did this because of MBR be limited to 2GB. Do I have to select GPT in order to have it over 2TB? Also, I couldn't edit the 756GB space for some reason. I might have to split up the array manually in RAID ROM during bootup.

Also, my 500GB dropped out of the RAID. I thought anything not included in the RAID would be treated like a regular drive? Whatever the case, I decided to buy a SATA Controller card for the drives not in the array.

Lastly, some person told me that you can actually only use 6 drives on this board, not 8. This true?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom*


Lastly, some person told me that you can actually only use 6 drives on this board, not 8. This true?


I sure hope not as I plan to use 6 hdd's on the black sata ports and use a storage drive along w/a DVD drive on the blue sata ports.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom*


First time poster on Overclock.net.

I recently just tried RAID5 on y MSI 790FX-GD70 board and it didn't go as well as I planned. I wanted to put 4 Samsung Spinpoints in RAID5 with a 500GB Caviar Black and a 1TB Western Digital on the SB750 controller. On the other JMicron controller I had to put my OCZ Vertex II 60GB SSD because it wouldn't work with RAID enabled on the SB750 controller.

I got the arrary working, but when I got into Disk Management it showed only 2048GB unallocated and 756GB unallocated. I'm assuming it did this because of MBR be limited to 2GB. Do I have to select GPT in order to have it over 2TB? Also, I couldn't edit the 756GB space for some reason. I might have to split up the array manually in RAID ROM during bootup.

Also, my 500GB dropped out of the RAID. I thought anything not included in the RAID would be treated like a regular drive? Whatever the case, I decided to buy a SATA Controller card for the drives not in the array.

Lastly, some person told me that you can actually only use 6 drives on this board, not 8. This true?


 I would think that you may have to convert it to GPT because of the 2Tb reason like you said.

Also, Have you tried increasing the SB voltage a bit? That many drives, it may clear things up or at least help with the I/O stability of the Sata Controller....


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


New 1.E Bios is out >>> here <<< is anyone using it??

Just flashed mine there, everything seems to be ok!! ...and I'm glad I don't have a Bios ending in 13 now










Using the bios now. First time with this board though~

I'm getting 74 degree NB temp right now(running prime95), is it okay to leave it like that?


----------



## Breakingcustom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I sure hope not as I plan to use 6 hdd's on the black sata ports and use a storage drive along w/a DVD drive on the blue sata ports.


Yeah not sure if it is true or not. I decided to buy a SATA Controller card for my other two hard drives that are non raid because my one non-raid drive kept saying it was dropping out with AMD RaidXpert.

Time to redo the arrary and see if I can fix the problem.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom*


Yeah not sure if it is true or not. I decided to buy a SATA Controller card for my other two hard drives that are non raid because my one non-raid drive kept saying it was dropping out with AMD RaidXpert.

Time to redo the arrary and see if I can fix the problem.


Let us know how it goes.

Good Luck.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Using the bios now. First time with this board though~

I'm getting 74 degree NB temp right now(running prime95), is it okay to leave it like that?










While Folding on my system (100% stress to CPU, both GPU's and ~50% load on memory I reach about 74-75* on my NB (according to everest) So I would say that that is okay but I would watch it as I do mine. MSI reported safe temp is 80*C








List updated If you were not able to add your specs to the list I apologize but try again I think I fixed it.


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


While Folding on my system (100% stress to CPU, both GPU's and ~50% load on memory I reach about 74-75* on my NB (according to everest) So I would say that that is okay but I would watch it as I do mine. MSI reported safe temp is 80*C








List updated If you were not able to add your specs to the list I apologize but try again I think I fixed it.


Oh my. I'm only running small in prime95 now.

I saw the older posts that by remounting the heatsink with another TIM, the temperature drops as much as 10-15degrees? Would it be worth the try? (Because i will have to take out my entire motherboard and my h50 which will be a pain in the ass)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Oh my. I'm only running small in prime95 now.

I saw the older posts that by remounting the heatsink with another TIM, the temperature drops as much as 10-15degrees? Would it be worth the try? (Because i will have to take out my entire motherboard and my h50 which will be a pain in the ass)


well worth it in the long run! what I would recommend tho is getting thermal pad any of those sheets should last you quite a while! It can be used for GPU memory, mosfets(PWM's), memory heatsinks, cpu heatsinks, really a lot of uses. I bought one 12*12 and have used it on 4 GPU's, my NB, SB, Mosfets and still have quite a bit! I would go with the 1.0mm or 1.5mm thickness


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well worth it in the long run! what I would recommend tho is getting thermal pad any of those sheets should last you quite a while! It can be used for GPU memory, mosfets(PWM's), memory heatsinks, cpu heatsinks, really a lot of uses. I bought one 12*12 and have used it on 4 GPU's, my NB, SB, Mosfets and still have quite a bit! I would go with the 1.0mm or 1.5mm thickness


Alright thanks for the advice!









I shall not bother with the NB temperature for now. As long my X4 555BE(unlocked) gets past this prime95 @3.6ghz 1.35v, i will be happy for now!

I have been searching for info in this thread the entire night


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Alright thanks for the advice!









I shall not bother with the NB temperature for now. As long my X4 555BE(unlocked) gets past this prime95 @3.6ghz 1.35v, i will be happy for now!

I have been searching for info in this thread the entire night










what r u looking for? I might be able to help


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


what r u looking for? I might be able to help










1) Is there any way to remove vdroop? (intel uses load line calibration)

2) Why do they have 2 options in the bios? CPU VDD and CPU Voltage(something like that) I mean why not just have *one* " Cpu Vcore " etc.

3) NB voltage of the motherboard is comfortable at 1.15v? even at maybe 3.8ghz clock speed and above?

4) will the cpu-nb voltage affect the nb voltage in any way?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


1) Is there any way to remove vdroop? (intel uses load line calibration)

2) Why do they have 2 options in the bios? CPU VDD and CPU Voltage(something like that) I mean why not just have *one* " Cpu Vcore " etc.

3) NB voltage of the motherboard is comfortable at 1.15v? even at maybe 3.8ghz clock speed and above?

4) will the cpu-nb voltage affect the nb voltage in any way?


1. not on this board







some of the ASUS's do have LLC

2. VDD is the VID(IIRC) voltage I would leave that alone. Use CPU-voltage

3.a when talking about the NB you really have to be specfic as their is a CPU-NB (IMC) and a MB NB( the 74* item you were talking about)
the MB NB should be comfortable at 1.15 but in some instance has been found to help with stability by Masstiff IIRC

3.b the CPU-NB (IMC) will need more voltage for higher NB speeds(HTT)IIRC) but for the most part will not impede cpu-core speeds

4. no


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


1. not on this board







some of the ASUS's do have LLC

2. VDD is the VID(IIRC) voltage I would leave that alone. Use CPU-voltage

3.a when talking about the NB you really have to be specfic as their is a CPU-NB (IMC) and a MB NB( the 74* item you were talking about)
the MB NB should be comfortable at 1.15 but in some instance has been found to help with stability by Masstiff IIRC

3.b the CPU-NB (IMC) will need more voltage for higher NB speeds(HTT)IIRC) but for the most part will not impede cpu-core speeds

4. no


3.b For my case, i'm only increasing my multiplier, not affecting the NB freq. This means i can leave the CPU-NB at stock voltage?

I bumped my NB freq to 2200(2000 stock) since it seems to give me some stability in prim95 small


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


3.b For my case, i'm only increasing my multiplier, not affecting the NB freq. This means i can leave the CPU-NB at stock voltage?

I bumped my NB freq to 2200(2000 stock) since it seems to give me some stability in prim95 small


you can leave it at stock which will give you lower temps but depending on how high you go with the core you will find that you may need to go higher on the IMC speed. around 3800-4000MHz you will want to have ~2400-2800 on the IMC and you may need CPU-NB voltage for that depending on your chip. The higher CPU-NB(IMC) speed has the added advantage of increasing memory throughput as well as throughput thru out.


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you can leave it at stock which will give you lower temps but depending on how high you go with the core you will find that you may need to go higher on the IMC speed. around 3800-4000MHz you will want to have ~2400-2800 on the IMC and you may need CPU-NB voltage for that depending on your chip. The higher CPU-NB(IMC) speed has the added advantage of increasing memory throughput as well as throughput thru out.


Ohhhh. If i were to raise my rams frequency to 1600(currently 1333). Which setting must i raise to apprehend the change?

one last thing! will there be a need to bump NB voltage or anything if i were to upgrade to 8GB ram?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Ohhhh. If i were to raise my rams frequency to 1600(currently 1333). Which setting must i raise to apprehend the change?

one last thing! will there be a need to bump NB voltage or anything if i were to upgrade to 8GB ram?


Ram divider. Change that to 4:1 IIRC

I dont believe you will need to.


----------



## mav2000

Any news on the en bios...what changes can we expect?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Any news on the en bios...what changes can we expect?

new bios on msi website.

1.EUpdate Date2010-08-10
Description- Update Agesa CPU module to 8.00.12_CPU-AGESAv3_13.71.
- Fix Disable Unlock CPU core system hang 0FFh after unlock CPU successfully.
Download
7577v1E.zip


----------



## Breakingcustom

I've never flashed the BIOS before and probably just missing something. I have a Win98 bootdisk and when I boot w/o cd-rom support I enter in the information MSI listed on their website, but if you do a "dir" command on the C: drive you get only the info that the boot disk brought up (Fdisk, format, etc). There is no "cd/test". If there a different way of flashing the bios because LiveUPdate doesn't say I have to. I'm running 1.6.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom* 
I've never flashed the BIOS before and probably just missing something. I have a Win98 bootdisk and when I boot w/o cd-rom support I enter in the information MSI listed on their website, but if you do a "dir" command on the C: drive you get only the info that the boot disk brought up (Fdisk, format, etc). There is no "cd/test". If there a different way of flashing the bios because LiveUPdate doesn't say I have to. I'm running 1.6.

all you need to do is have a usb memory stick formated to fat32, can be done from the format option with in windows. Leave usb in slot and reboot your computer, press the DEL key to get into the bios, in the bios options you should see M-Flash, click on that, when in there, make a backup of your current bios and save it to the usb. Then upload the new bios which should be v.1E or 1.13. reboot and go back into your bios and reconfigure your bios settings like RAM voltage and NB voltage etc to get it stable. and you should be set, but like ive learnt, if it isn't broken, dont fix it!


----------



## Breakingcustom

Main reason I want to update is the RAID updates. So if I update to the latest one it will cover all the updates below it? Like I said before, I've never flashed before. I'm at 1.6 right now.


----------



## kennady

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-274-_-Product
damn you newegg Canada!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennady* 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-274-_-Product
damn you newegg Canada!

hmm pretty that price, must be because.....

Quote:

Man, do I like this board!

â€œStable, lots of features, good layout, runs cool. Solid build quality.
Its complete BS that board has been the worst that has come out from MSI, so many issues BSODs, won't post, rams unstable, unstable cpu's & tons of killed mobo's on simple overclocks. The 890's models of MSI mostly came defective from factory... so I'm guessing that is why the low price. I'm not joking I haven't seen so many people RMA the board or Change to another mobo on the club's thread & even around the internet... its just sad.

I honestly wanted that mobo... but after reading ton's of things from it over the months of owners... I decided to back off and stick with the 790


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennady* 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-274-_-Product
damn you newegg Canada!

LOL- YOu learn to not look at the stores for a while after purchasing your own stuff... THIS always happens! lol Sucks though!


----------



## Breakingcustom

Man oh man. After countless screwing around with the RAID stuff, it was GPT. Googled my problem and I guess I had to go to View, List Disks in order to see the Convert to GPT option. All good now.


----------



## Breakingcustom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I would think that you may have to convert it to GPT because of the 2Tb reason like you said.

Also, Have you tried increasing the SB voltage a bit? That many drives, it may clear things up or at least help with the I/O stability of the Sata Controller....


What highest I should set the voltage? It was set to Auto. I just increased it to 1.21 (default is 1.2V).


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys i just noticed today that my win 7 index score has jumped up on the HDD score from 5.9 to 6.0? i cant figure out how or way it has changed, tho in the pass i have tryed to get my raid 0 setup to get a higher score, i know on a few forums people has said to disabled the HDD write cache in properties to fix the score, i tryed that and didnt changed ****. and from what i have read about win 7 index score is that you need a SSD drive to get anything higher than 5.9 for HDD, is this true or what?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

a friend of mine just picked up 2 64gb ssd's and set them up in raid 0. the windows 7 index score went from 5.9 to 7.8. craziness!


----------



## Breakingcustom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
a friend of mine just picked up 2 64gb ssd's and set them up in raid 0. the windows 7 index score went from 5.9 to 7.8. craziness!

Yeah, my index right now is 7.3. Although having IDE enabled instead of AHCI I think slowed down my read/write speeds on my SSD.


----------



## ozlay

I built a pc for a friend with this board last week with tri 5770 and all went well but was seeing some lag in crysis well my friend gave me his dead 9800gt that did not show video at all well I stuck the dead video card in and the physics still work on the card so now my new frieds build has tryfire with his old dead 9800gt for physics I was amazed to see that the physics on the card still worked

also the 9800gt died in the first place when we were playing crysis with a nuke mod


----------



## Kokin

I think Everest's Northbridge temp/voltage reading and Speedfan's Remote1 temp might be related to the CPU-NB settings in the BIOS. I never noticed before, but the North Bridge Core voltage in Everest is always similar or close to my NB-CPU voltage in BIOS. I'm not sure if the temp readings are in any way related though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


I built a pc for a friend with this board last week with tri 5770 and all went well but was seeing some lag in crysis well my friend gave me his dead 9800gt that did not show video at all well I stuck the dead video card in and the physics still work on the card so now my new frieds build has tryfire with his old dead 9800gt for physics I was amazed to see that the physics on the card still worked

also the 9800gt died in the first place when we were playing crysis with a nuke mod


Does the PhysX really do anything though? With 3 5770's running, shouldn't Crysis be a smooth gameplay experience already? I always thought PhysX was mainly for boosting the performance of slower/older cards.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom*


What highest I should set the voltage? It was set to Auto. I just increased it to 1.21 (default is 1.2V).



I would think that a .05v from stock should be fine.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Does the PhysX really do anything though? With 3 5770's running, shouldn't Crysis be a smooth gameplay experience already? I always thought PhysX was mainly for boosting the performance of slower/older cards.

im running trifire 5770's with a 9800gt for physx too. it doesn't scale well with crysis, i get the same fps with 2 cards. the physx card does actually give you more eyecandy while playing physx games (metro 2033, batman aa, mafia 2, etc.). its mainly just more debris when you shoot at walls or the floor. it doesn't sound like much but i definately notice it when its off.


----------



## mav2000

Well, so after blowing my last board with a 1090T at 4 Ghz...I decided to put the replacement thru the same thing, but with some changes. I changed out the TIM on the NB/SB and also put in a nice 6000 rpm 40 mm scythe on the NB area, but running it at around 4000 rpm...take a look. Anyway just finished two hours and the temps are the same as below. The NB topped out at 50 degrees on everest.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ozlay*


I built a pc for a friend with this board last week with tri 5770 and all went well but was seeing some lag in crysis well my friend gave me his dead 9800gt that did not show video at all well I stuck the dead video card in and the physics still work on the card so now my new frieds build has tryfire with his old dead 9800gt for physics I was amazed to see that the physics on the card still worked

also the 9800gt died in the first place when we were playing crysis with a nuke mod


You could try to bake it in a oven for 10 mins at 385F, just remove anything that is plastic and the headsink, clean off the thermal goo, and lay the card on foil balls so its not laying on the tray directly. The heat can fix minor problems with mainboards and gpu's if something has detached from the circuits as it will melt the solder and rejoin them. look it up on youtube a few people has had success.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
im running trifire 5770's with a 9800gt for physx too. it doesn't scale well with crysis, i get the same fps with 2 cards. the physx card does actually give you more eyecandy while playing physx games (metro 2033, batman aa, mafia 2, etc.). its mainly just more debris when you shoot at walls or the floor. it doesn't sound like much but i definately notice it when its off.

I see I see, might as well make use of an old card eh?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
You could try to bake it in a oven for 10 mins at 385F, just remove anything that is plastic and the headsink, clean off the thermal goo, and lay the card on foil balls so its not laying on the tray directly. The heat can fix minor problems with mainboards and gpu's if something has detached from the circuits as it will melt the solder and rejoin them. look it up on youtube a few people has had success.






Wow I never thought of using an oven to re-solder microcracks. Doesn't the plastic from where you stick in the PCI-E cables get melted at some point?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I see I see, might as well make use of an old card eh?









Wow I never thought of using an oven to re-solder microcracks. Doesn't the plastic from where you stick in the PCI-E cables get melted at some point?

hmm i dont know, i tried to bake my 8600gt a few months ago after i saw those links on youtube but the card is long gone, wouldnt even post, just got a beeping sound, but i think it will fix problems with graphics glitching and lines etc, but probably not totally failed cards. But when i baked my 8600 i just took everything off the card that could be and kept an eye on it while in the oven as i wasnt sure how the plastic pci connection would like the heat, but didnt even warp the plastic connections


----------



## NYM

Heyguys, i got a question.

Is LinX good enough compared to prime95 blended?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
It's kind of weird really, I can't pick any voltage between 1.52-1.59. Just jumps to 1.6v.

Thanks for the heads up! Will deff need to update mine to see if they fixed the voltage flux with my 95w 1055T...









Did you update yet and any luck w/the voltage issue if you did?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Heyguys, i got a question.

Is LinX good enough compared to prime95 blended?

The thing about stability testing is that each method tests a different way. So no single program is the best or good enough. What I like to do is 3 Hrs Prime Small fft, and blend. 20 runs of IBT, 20 runs of LinX, and a few Hrs or gaming nonstop with some high demand games. (crysis, L4D, GTA, to name a few) Then I like to Fold on all my hardware for that final test for about 2 days.


----------



## jck

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Been a while. The 790FX is still pluggin away, although seems that my 5850s seem to be hiccuping lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Been a while. The 790FX is still pluggin away, although seems that my 5850s seem to be hiccuping lol


Nice to hear from ya.

Slap them around a bit that should help... ATI


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Nice to hear from ya.

Slap them around a bit that should help... ATI










I read something about there are some system calls for events that cause it to happen some apps, like internet security suites, etc.

I gotta check Bit Defender and see if that's the cause. If so, I'm gonna patch it and get the latest ATi software and cross my fingers. I get 170-190FPS in one game I play at 1900 x 1200









But, the 790FX once I got it up and running and OCed hasn't even stuttered


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey everyone my 5870 is driving me crazy when trying to overclock it. I can never hit 
1Ghz not even with 1.35v, but what is funny is I am 100% stable @ 975mhz with 1.3V.
Do I really need more the 1.35v to get to 1Ghz from 975Mhz @ 1.3V ? Please i would think anybody who could help me. Ps i dont know if i should change anything in my bios like pci voltage or any thing. I changed it befor up just 2 clicks in bios and my gpu voltage was jumping all the way to 1.6 volts why is that.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Hey everyone my 5870 is driving me crazy when trying to overclock it. I can never hit 
1Ghz not even with 1.35v, but what is funny is I am 100% stable @ 975mhz with 1.3V.
Do I really need more the 1.35v to get to 1Ghz from 975Mhz @ 1.3V ? Please i would think anybody who could help me. Ps i dont know if i should change anything in my bios like pci voltage or any thing. I changed it befor up just 2 clicks in bios and my gpu voltage was jumping all the way to 1.6 volts why is that.


you could give it more nb-pci voltage in bios. i have mine at 1.25v with 4 gpu's installed. i think Mastiffman said he adjusted his pci voltage to get his gpu oc stable.


----------



## kennady

By tomkennady at 2010-09-02

this is what the H50 is doing on stock settings after about 2 hours of folding.
1st is avg 2nd low 3rd high.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennady*











this is what the H50 is doing on stock settings after about 2 hours of folding.
1st is avg 2nd low 3rd high.


Are you just running the H50 with the stock fan? Is it in push/pull? Also what are you ambients?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennady*


-snip as well-

this is what the H50 is doing on stock settings after about 2 hours of folding.
1st is avg 2nd low 3rd high.


To add to Seanicy's questions, is that stock speeds or OCed?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


To add to Seanicy's questions, is that stock speeds or OCed?


he said stock settings so I would assume he's not oc'ed. just wondering about the fan config. the stock H50 fan sucks!!!

Will be updating my BIOS over the weekend to see if this voltage flux goes away with my CPU. been having my time taken up by AC2 in 3D. such a fun and beautiful game to play in 3D...


----------



## thiagocosta85

If I can get my ram to 1800+ I will love this MOBO... If not, I am buying an Core I7 CPU + Mobo... For real... But untill now, I am still an AMD fan... I have been dealing with AMD's sice AMd K6-II, K6-III, Duron, Sempron, Athlon, Athlon 64 FX-32, etc... The only INTEL i ever dealed with was with my server... I had a "DUAL QUAD XEON 2.0Ghz" ... Have never seen anything faster yet....


----------



## kennady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Are you just running the H50 with the stock fan? Is it in push/pull? Also what are you ambients?


no, I'm using the tricool fan that came with the case on intake. Also ambient temp is 68-72 depending on time of day (basement too). And it is at stock 3.4, I'm TERRIBLE at oc'ing and getting a stable setting. I'm learning, but I always keep reverting back to stock.

Also, I think I have another 4890 ZSFR on the way so I'll be back in crossfire soon. Thanks for the reps to try and get to the WANTED board though


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennady*


no, I'm using the tricool fan that came with the case on intake. Also ambient temp is 68-72 depending on time of day (basement too). And it is at stock 3.4, I'm TERRIBLE at oc'ing and getting a stable setting. I'm learning, but I always keep reverting back to stock.

Also, I think I have another 4890 ZSFR on the way so I'll be back in crossfire soon. Thanks for the reps to try and get to the WANTED board though










wow joined 2008 and still only 2 reps.. ouch you must be mean...







J/K first ones are always hard and then trying to get to 250 for OC'd account is even harder!


----------



## N_Scorpion

Well, mine just came in the mail a week ago. Its sitting alone in it's box until I can scrounge up enough money for the CPU + RAM.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


If I can get my ram to 1800+ I will love this MOBO... If not, I am buying an Core I7 CPU + Mobo... For real... But untill now, I am still an AMD fan... I have been dealing with AMD's sice AMd K6-II, K6-III, Duron, Sempron, Athlon, Athlon 64 FX-32, etc... The only INTEL i ever dealed with was with my server... I had a "DUAL QUAD XEON 2.0Ghz" ... Have never seen anything faster yet....


Depends on your CPU and your RAM. My 955 C2 paired with my Mushkin RAM only gets up to 1666-1700mhz at most with 7CAS. If you get the higher binned RAM like 2000+, you should reach 1700-1800mhz no problem, that is if your CPU's IMC will let you.

If you're running 8GB of RAM, then you aren't gonna get better than 1600mhz.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


If I can get my ram to 1800+ I will love this MOBO... If not, I am buying an Core I7 CPU + Mobo... For real... But untill now, I am still an AMD fan... I have been dealing with AMD's sice AMd K6-II, K6-III, Duron, Sempron, Athlon, Athlon 64 FX-32, etc... The only INTEL i ever dealed with was with my server... I had a "DUAL QUAD XEON 2.0Ghz" ... Have never seen anything faster yet....


 If you're interested in those types of Ramf requencies, stable, then you would be better off selling that 955 and getting a either a 1055 or 1090. The IMC's on the 955's aren't strong enough to handle 1800 Stable without rediculous cooling on the CPU. Like D-Ice or Ln2. UNless you get a great batch chip with a Cie Cut number below 90050. The may have a chance but you'll need some 2250mhz cas 8 Dom GT's....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Depends on your CPU and your RAM. My 955 C2 paired with my Mushkin RAM only gets up to 1666-1700mhz at most with 7CAS. If you get the higher binned RAM like 2000+, you should reach 1700-1800mhz no problem, that is if your CPU's IMC will let you.

If you're running 8GB of RAM, then you aren't gonna get better than 1600mhz.



Make sense But I will add that A mojority of it is the IMC on the CPU. Being that he has a 955 he'd not going to see much better than 1700 Cas 6 and that's Only if he poped in some 400 Dom GT's @ 2250mhz @ 1.65v....


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennady*


no, I'm using the tricool fan that came with the case on intake. Also ambient temp is 68-72 depending on time of day (basement too). And it is at stock 3.4, I'm TERRIBLE at oc'ing and getting a stable setting. I'm learning, but I always keep reverting back to stock.

Also, I think I have another 4890 ZSFR on the way so I'll be back in crossfire soon. Thanks for the reps to try and get to the WANTED board though










I was running a 965 with my H50 and this was with the H50's stock fan as a puller and a CM R4 as the pusher. I was still hitting mid 40's with stock clocks. The H50's RAD loves static preasure. My suggestion is to add another fan for push/pull and if you can add a shroud to the config also. It helps get rid of the dead spot on the fan.

I am running my H50 now with 2 55mm Noisblockers (push/pull, intake), they have great static preasure and they keep my 95w 1055T nice and cool. I never break 40c while heavy gaming. And this is with a 1.2Ghz Oc on my CPU...


----------



## kennady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


wow joined 2008 and still only 2 reps.. ouch you must be mean...







J/K first ones are always hard and then trying to get to 250 for OC'd account is even harder!










love it! I'm the lurker in the background.


----------



## kennady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


I was running a 965 with my H50 and this was with the H50's stock fan as a puller and a CM R4 as the pusher. I was still hitting mid 40's with stock clocks. The H50's RAD loves static preasure. My suggestion is to add another fan for push/pull and if you can add a shroud to the config also. It helps get rid of the dead spot on the fan.

I am running my H50 now with 2 55mm Noisblockers (push/pull, intake), they have great static preasure and they keep my 95w 1055T nice and cool. I never break 40c while heavy gaming. And this is with a 1.2Ghz Oc on my CPU...


Great suggestion...now ya got me looking to spend $70 on fans









Those are really nice...


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennady*


Great suggestion...now ya got me looking to spend $70 on fans









Those are really nice...


They are good quite fans and well worth the money. They even have their own s# to register them online. Also these fans are wired up to daisy chain them together. Here are some pics while unboxing them, and also how they look in push/pull (intake)...


----------



## rchads89

hi guys after selling my i7 a few months back i was keen to get another pc again so i dropped on a good am3 deal with this mobo:MSI 790FX-GD70 and a 955.

3 questions if you dont mind









So what do you lot think of this board then?

The digi clock i suppose this is some sort of temp reading what is too high and what is about right?

Whats the best ram for this board as currently i have 3gb of ddr3 2000mhz and wanting to upgrade to 4GB if its worth it ?

Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


hi guys after selling my i7 a few months back i was keen to get another pc again so i dropped on a good am3 deal with this mobo:MSI 790FX-GD70 and a 955.

3 questions if you dont mind









So what do you lot think of this board then?

The digi clock i suppose this is some sort of temp reading what is too high and what is about right?

Whats the best ram for this board as currently i have 3gb of ddr3 2000mhz and wanting to upgrade to 4GB if its worth it ?

Thanks


in the OP google spreadsheet you can see the ratings owners have givin this board.

The LCD poster displays post tests and then the CPU temp. 65= too high


----------



## Breakingcustom

I'm finally looking at overclocking this board. I enabled the OC Dial feature in the BIOS. Is there a good manual on step-by-step what to do? It said in the manual to set the voltages before you do anything.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


hi guys after selling my i7 a few months back i was keen to get another pc again so i dropped on a good am3 deal with this mobo:MSI 790FX-GD70 and a 955.

3 questions if you dont mind









So what do you lot think of this board then?

The digi clock i suppose this is some sort of temp reading what is too high and what is about right?

Whats the best ram for this board as currently i have 3gb of ddr3 2000mhz and wanting to upgrade to 4GB if its worth it ?

Thanks


The board is excellent for overclocking and although this is my first time ever building a computer and overclocking it, it's been wonderful to me.

I have found the LED reader to report the "CPU temp", which is 3Â°C higher than the "CPU Core temp" in temp programs such as Everest, HWMonitor, AMD OverDrive, etc. Try to keep the reading below 60Â°C, since the max safety rating on the 955 is 62C.

AMD systems like to run RAM in dual-channel, so it's best if your RAM was set in pairs (one going into black or blue or one pair for each color). Are your RAM 3 sticks of 1GB? If it is, it might be causing the mobo to run the two of them in dual-channel mode, while the single stick is stuck at single-channel mode. This would ultimately slow your system memory down. Most of us here use an even-numbered amount of sticks (2 or 4 sticks of RAM), so that the mobo utilizes the dual-channel mode without waiting around for the single channel RAM.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Love my board. Its been everything i wanted in a Mobo.


----------



## Breakingcustom

I adjusted the dial on the mobo and watched with CPU-Z. Why does it show like 900Mhz for the core clock then it will show 3.7Ghz?

Also, what's a good way to see if the overclock is stable?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom*


I adjusted the dial on the mobo and watched with CPU-Z. Why does it show like 900Mhz for the core clock then it will show 3.7Ghz?

Also, what's a good way to see if the overclock is stable?


Guide read first

then read
If you still need help post here and we will gladly help you!


----------



## kennady

Thanks for the pic. I was looking at the rear bezel on my case; pair of tin snips takes care of that. Now..where's that $70 I had a minute ago


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom*


I adjusted the dial on the mobo and watched with CPU-Z. Why does it show like 900Mhz for the core clock then it will show 3.7Ghz?

Also, what's a good way to see if the overclock is stable?


It's *important* you read those links eclipse gave you. But to answer your question, you have AMD's CoolnQuiet on. During idle states or low usage times, your CPU goes from it's stock 3.6ghz to 800mhz to reduce the use of electricity and to lower your temps. You can turn this off by going into the BIOS and turning CnQ off and also by going into your Control Panel and setting your power settings on "Performance" instead of "Balanced" or "Power-Saving".


----------



## Breakingcustom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
It's *important* you read those links eclipse gave you. But to answer your question, you have AMD's CoolnQuiet on. During idle states or low usage times, your CPU goes from it's stock 3.6ghz to 800mhz to reduce the use of electricity and to lower your temps. You can turn this off by going into the BIOS and turning CnQ off and also by going into your Control Panel and setting your power settings on "Performance" instead of "Balanced" or "Power-Saving".

I had a feeling that was causing it. My CPU is stock @ 3.2, but I have it at 3.7 right now. I'm running Prime95 right now to make sure everything is stable.

According to AMD Overdrive my CPU temp is 47. That ok? I don't have my sides on my case yet. Waiting for my controller card to come in the mail so I can hook up my other hard drives. Plus found out a 500GB Caviar Black I had is failing. Making some odd noises.


----------



## mastical

Anyone using a NB waterblock at all?

Im not sure what brands/models will fit.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
It's *important* you read those links eclipse gave you. But to answer your question, you have AMD's CoolnQuiet on. During idle states or low usage times, your CPU goes from it's stock 3.6ghz to 800mhz to reduce the use of electricity and to lower your temps. You can turn this off by going into the BIOS and turning CnQ off and also by going into your Control Panel and setting your power settings on "Performance" instead of "Balanced" or "Power-Saving".

Really everyone should read the first link I gave, if they have not already. It will explain what it is you are actually doing and give you a better understanding of why things are not working.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Anyone using a NB waterblock at all?

Im not sure what brands/models will fit.


There is one or two people that are using a WB setup but they are $$$ and made in germany(?) There is also someone who modded the stock solution and made a universal WB fit.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
There is one or two people that are using a WB setup but they are $$$ and made in germany(?) There is also someone who modded the stock solution and made a universal WB fit.

Ok, Ill order a universal and see if it fits, thx.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Ok, Ill order a universal and see if it fits, thx.

That was only for the NB. you might want to wait and see what others can tell ya.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Looks as tho those of us that were hoping for Bulldozer chips on our 790FX's are going to be out of luck.







The new Bulldozer (8core) chips are going to be AM3+ which will not work in AM3 boards.... Altho the AM3 chips will work in AM3+ boards so, it looks as tho our MB is going to be outdated in the near future







Bulldozer will however be using dual channel DDR3 so our memory will be able to be used in them.


----------



## N2Gaming

And so goes the ugly cold hearted truth about the computer industry. If you want the latest ang greatest CPU's you'll have to ditch your mobo for a new one. This is my biggest argument w/Hardware designs and why I think the ASUS M2N32 SLi Deluxe was one of the best mobo's of all times. I mean it supports CPU's ranging from the very first AM2 CPU up till the latest AM3 x4 965







All this with decent HTT overclockablity too...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
And so goes the ugly cold hearted truth about the computer industry. If you want the latest ang greatest CPU's you'll have to ditch your mobo for a new one. This is my biggest argument w/Hardware designs and why I think the ASUS M2N32 SLi Deluxe was one of the best mobo's of all times. I mean it supports CPU's ranging from the very first AM2 CPU up till the latest AM3 x4 965







All this with decent HTT overclockablity too...

I wouldn't mind the long-lasting compatibility, but it's a new architecture. Maybe AM3+ will bring us another long line of compatibility with future products, yanno?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I wouldn't mind the long-lasting compatibility, but it's a new architecture. Maybe AM3+ will bring us another long line of compatibility with future products, yanno?

Well here's my take on it. The economy is down and money is tight. How else can Developers, Manufactures & Platform designers continue to make people spend more money. It reminds me of the whole Code Masters Dirt2 XP X64 problem which gets under my skin in the worse way.

Sorry going off topic now...

CodeMasters makes a game "Dirt2" that is DX11 compatable but add's microsofts Games for windows live Validation crap to prevent piracy. I'm OK with that decision up to the point where it affects XP X64 users like me in a way that I can't use the product because because M$ killed the Validation of the game some how. I think it's a big scam to get people to upgrade their OS to run this game.

Also Steam gets involved and allows hardware manufactures to sell DX11 video cards w/free copies of Dirt2 key codes that require users to install Steam in order to download and install this free game. This is all fine and dandy but there is a catch 22 and it's an ever evolving visciouse cycle that keeps regenerating un-needed purchases. Buy the video cards and you have to update your OS to play it in DX11 mode for which the game was really designed.

This problem has been well known by CM, M$ & Steam for well over a year, heck almost 2 years now and the problem still exists. Steam will still sell a copy of Dirt2 to Steam users and say that an XP X64 Systems is capable of running the game. Which it is up to a point but if you want to save your game progress and/or any game user info then here is where people get jacked by all 3 companies. You have to instal M$ GFWL. Once GFWL is installed it forces users to download and instal updates of which make it impossible to create a save game file for users of Windows XP Pro X64. I'm beyond irritated by this. Sorry end rant.

At least AM3+ will keep DDR3 slots. I mean they just came out with it. How would that make people feel if they came out w/a new DDR4 just for AM3+


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Well here's my take on it. The economy is down and money is tight. How else can Developers, Manufactures & Platform designers continue to make people spend more money. It reminds me of the whole Code Masters Dirt2 XP X64 problem which gets under my skin in the worse way.

At least AM3+ will keep DDR3 slots. I mean they just came out with it. How would that make people feel if they came out w/a new DDR4 just for AM3+









Thing is I remember how it went from AM2 to AM2+ to AM3. My thinking is that now that we are going to have AM3+ AM4 may not be that far around the corner. That being said I believe that when Am4 comes out it will be DDR3 Tri channel..... (Hence prob no backwards compatibility)
Also AMD is going to be facing a memory bottleneck issue with the dual channel DDR3(heck they already are) with the theoretical throughput that the new CPUs will be able to produce. So while I really want a Bulldozer chip I think I might be waiting for AM4 or at least to see what the next plans are.
As I said I dont think that DDR4 will be coming soon but they will be changing to tri-channel if they are smart. that being said at least we will only need to buy and extra stick for that to work in most cases.


----------



## rchads89

Ive been hearing alot about this Bulldozer chip...

Will it be AM3 based or will people have to replace there mobo ?


----------



## Breakingcustom

On a side note, got an issue not sure if anyone can help with:

After hooking my 4 1TB Spinpoints in RAID5, I had to move my OCZ Vertex 2 to the JMicron controller on my MSI 790FX-GD70 mobo. If I enable AHCI (which AHCI was enabled when I installed Windows 7 on the drive), I get a blue screen right after the Windows loading screen, but if I switch to IDE it works fine.

I've already edited the registry to show a value of 0 for the msahci key. It was already set at 0. Not sure what is the problem. Is it because of switching to a whole new controller?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Ive been hearing alot about this Bulldozer chip...

Will it be AM3 based or will people have to replace there mobo ?

It will Be AM3+ and yes you will need a new MB







This is probably do to the fact that they added the pins they removed when going from AM2+ to AM3. IMHO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breakingcustom* 
On a side note, got an issue not sure if anyone can help with:

After hooking my 4 1TB Spinpoints in RAID5, I had to move my OCZ Vertex 2 to the JMicron controller on my MSI 790FX-GD70 mobo. If I enable AHCI (which AHCI was enabled when I installed Windows 7 on the drive), I get a blue screen right after the Windows loading screen, but if I switch to IDE it works fine.

I've already edited the registry to show a value of 0 for the msahci key. It was already set at 0. Not sure what is the problem. Is it because of switching to a whole new controller?

This is prob do to changing to the Jmicron. But Mastiffman is the one to talk to about raid issues! He will prob be back on after the holidays or maybe sooner.

Just out of curiosity why did you have to move it to the other controller?


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Looks as tho those of us that were hoping for Bulldozer chips on our 790FX's are going to be out of luck.







The new Bulldozer (8core) chips are going to be AM3+ which will not work in AM3 boards.... Altho the AM3 chips will work in AM3+ boards so, it looks as tho our MB is going to be outdated in the near future







Bulldozer will however be using dual channel DDR3 so our memory will be able to be used in them.

Im glad i didnt buy a new 890fx w/a 6 core.


----------



## Breakingcustom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
It will Be AM3+ and yes you will need a new MB







This is probably do to the fact that they added the pins they removed when going from AM2+ to AM3. IMHO

This is prob do to changing to the Jmicron. But Mastiffman is the one to talk to about raid issues! He will prob be back on after the holidays or maybe sooner.

Just out of curiosity why did you have to move it to the other controller?

I had to setup RAID5 on the SB750 controller and I couldn't keep the SSD on that one. It wouldn't boot because the settings are now set to RAID, not AHCI. I did see someone saying that RAID is AHCI compatible and should work. I might update my BIOS where an update with the RAID ROM was updated.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It will Be AM3+ and yes you will need a new MB







This is probably do to the fact that they added the pins they removed when going from AM2+ to AM3. IMHO


Now thats a bastard. I will want that chip is there any need to ditch the 955 x4 for it ? Im not a overclocker thats why i try and stick to higher clocks as a standard thing!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Now thats a bastard. I will want that chip is there any need to ditch the 955 x4 for it ? Im not a overclocker thats why i try and stick to higher clocks as a standard thing!


If I have been reading correctly any AM3 chip will work in an AM3+ board but AM3+ chips(Bulldozer and the others that are yet to come out) will only work in an AM3+ MB.

Another thing is that nothing is optimized for 6 cores let alone 8 so for now my quad will do just fine.

So if you want Octo-coreness you will have to buy a new MB. What I am going to do is wait it out. Personally I think Bulldozer is going to be a great leap but... They *ARE* going to be bottlenecked by the RAM as they will still be running dual channel DDR3. If you look at ram benches between Tri and dual channel (i7 vs PII) you will see a big difference. Any guesses to what the plans are would be just that a major guess, unless you know something we dont








They could be getting ready for DDR5 or they could be planning something weird like quad channel who knows. One thing I did notice that struck me as odd was the DDR lanes IIRC it was 2 72bit lanes = 144 not the normal 128 that we have now







so who know what the real plan is or when it will show itself, for now I am ~happy.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Now thats a bastard. I will want that chip is there any need to ditch the 955 x4 for it ? Im not a overclocker thats why i try and stick to higher clocks as a standard thing!


You won't even overclock your 955 up to 3.5-3.6ghz? There wouldn't be much of an increase in temps, if that's your concern. You wouldn't even have to worry about the voltages, since all you have to do is press the + a few times in your BIOS for increasing the multiplier. Btw, 955's can run the stock speed of 3.2ghz on 1.23v-1.25v, instead of the high stock voltage of 1.35v, so you can get cooler temps with the stock speed.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
It will Be AM3+ and yes you will need a new MB







This is probably do to the fact that they added the pins they removed when going from AM2+ to AM3. IMHO

This is prob do to changing to the Jmicron. But Mastiffman is the one to talk to about raid issues! He will prob be back on after the holidays or maybe sooner.

Just out of curiosity why did you have to move it to the other controller?


The best suggestion that I would give is to incresae the Sb Voltage being that you have more than 2 HDDs. teh SB Voltage in the BIOS is known to aid stability as it stabilizes the I/O of raid setups as well as the SB.

SO E, no Thuban for you? I want one just to see how close to 2G I can get my ram!









I wouldn't be surprised if the jumped from DDR3 to DDR4 then to DDR5 in the samwe time frame as the market did with DDR on the 939's to DDR2 on the AM2 and 2+, then DDR3 on the AM3's... It will be interesting to watch the progression though!? But liek you said E... Ram is lacking and will be hindering performance even more with more cores. There's DDR3 Ram that can handle speeds of about 2400Mhz, So If AMd would just make BD chips IMC's strong enough to handle the 2000mhz+ ram freq Plus CPU-NB Pushing 3200-3400mhz Stably with minimal voltages, they may still sit on DC DDR3 for another year after the BD Chips come out. I really can't wait to see the performance of the DDR5 Ram!!! That will be nutts! The DDR5 in my 5770 is running at x4 of 1500 stably so that is a good indication of the potential. But really what is the point of anything over a Quad? Unless games are going to be getting that rediculous in the future. I really don't see the benefit of Computers getting that much faster. Multitasking levels may be the focus. With Blu-Ray, DX11+ Games and 3D gaining momentum, who knows. Once again, it'll be interesting to see the path that PC will take.

I just keep thinking to myself, how much faster CAN they really get.... Windering if the ATI 7xxx cards will have DRR6 Ram too....


----------



## krazzymoose

okay this tread is awesome and huge. Its a lot of pages to dig through, so I ask and probably has been before: is it possible to run an nvidia card as primary and an nvidia as a physx dedicated card. I know that it is not possible to run sli so... could this work?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazzymoose* 
okay this tread is awesome and huge. Its a lot of pages to dig through, so I ask and probably has been before: is it possible to run an nvidia card as primary and an nvidia as a physx dedicated card. I know that it is not possible to run sli so... could this work?

check out this article. sli on a 790fx-gd70. one of the authors has a familiar name.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=238048


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hi... Been a long time since I was last on. Life has been a real... well... has interrupted my OC'ing activity but I am back on track.

Got into OC'ing my system "Old No. 7" using the "Down & Dirty" manual. For the first time ever broke the 3.7 Ghz. bottleneck I created for myself on past attempts. Reached 3.895 Ghz. on 1.485V. Air cooled with sustained temp of 55C with an IntelBurn - 20 passess.

In reading the D&D manual, I saw that the "max" voltage is 1.55V. Is this based on the MB or the CPU itself? I am using the PII 965 BE C2. Also, I didn't push 3.9 Ghz. because I didn't feel comfortable getting into the 1.5V area. Is this voltage a constant voltage or is it fluctuating in such a way that if max is 1.55 I should maybe keep things below 1.5V to allow me some sort of a "buffer" zone? I think I could reach the 4.0 Ghz. on air but certainly not at the expense of my system.

Thank for your responses... Glad to be back.


----------



## sendblink23

issue with C2.... its allot more heat.. and requires more voltage to go higher

Eitherway you should be safe using 1.5v... just the drawback is the Heat... if you can handle it with your current cooler (staying in the 50's -> 50c-57c zone) then you are fine.... if it goes above 60c ... forget about it downclock

porsiacaso Yo vivo en Guaynabo


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
issue with C2.... its allot more heat.. and requires more voltage to go higher

Eitherway you should be safe using 1.5v... just the drawback is the Heat... if you can handle it with your current cooler (staying in the 50's -> 50c-57c zone) then you are fine.... if it goes above 60c ... forget about it downclock

porsiacaso Yo vivo en Guaynabo









Cool... thanks. I went along those lines when I saw some 58C's getting into my HWMonitor. I am hoping to soon switch to the Cordair H70 in hopes of a few more degrees of headroom to OC up to 4Ghz. which is my goal.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
check out this article. sli on a 790fx-gd70. one of the authors has a familiar name.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=238048

LMAO skip that it is so much easier now! Went that was worte that was what you had to do and I was told not to post it here on OCN







but I can PM you to the needed files and website that is the original that is still updated. Currently they are working on some GTX 460 issues, that being said it is only a matter of time and it does work for some at this point with the GTX 460.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazzymoose* 
okay this tread is awesome and huge. Its a lot of pages to dig through, so I ask and probably has been before: is it possible to run an nvidia card as primary and an nvidia as a physx dedicated card. I know that it is not possible to run sli so... could this work?

SLi wont work??? WHa










@ Mastiffman: I did not think there was DDR4... But I totally agree at first I really wanted Bulldozer heck this rig was supposed to tide me over till then and then drop in the new chip







I just hace a feeling that I would regret the switch because as soon as I did I would find an article about the new AM4 and how AM3+ chips will not work in them......


----------



## rchads89

Could someone please pick out 4GB match set from here please for this mobo!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/produc...d=8&subid=1517

Thanks very much


----------



## krazzymoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
SLi wont work??? WHa

I see that now but my question is can I run my GTX 470 with another nvidia card as a dedicated physx card on this board. I haven't tried since I don't have another nvidia card yet but wanted to confirm that it is possible before I buy one. I can't find any info on this. Everyone talks about an ATI primary card with an nvidia card running physx.

[EDIT] ok found my answer... yes


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazzymoose* 
I see that now but my question is can I run my GTX 470 with another nvidia card as a dedicated physx card on this board. I haven't tried since I don't have another nvidia card yet but wanted to confirm that it is possible before I buy one. I can't find any info on this. Everyone talks about an ATI primary card with an nvidia card running physx.

[EDIT] ok found my answer... yes

ahoul be able to if not you can SLI-hack and then it will work.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Could someone please pick out 4GB match set from here please for this mobo!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/produc...d=8&subid=1517

Thanks very much

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=8&subcat=1517


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=8&subcat=1517


Yup the GT's very nice but dont want them as i hate the look of the coolers is there anything else on there mate ?

Thanks


----------



## DrBrownfinger

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=8&subcat=1517
i would go with these just cause they are cas6. i dont like the brand though. i know lots of people who have had problems with ocz ram. next choice would be http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...=8&subcat=1517 
i dont know much about gskill but its cas7. you might be able to get em' down to cas6 with a little extra voltage.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Hello there guys!!! My MB, CPU, RAM, ETC, finally arrived... This pc is finally running as of tonight...

I changed the FSB and now the new clock is 3440.0 Mhz

...FSB = 200+3+3+3+3+3 @ motherboard FSB DIAL switch.

Did I do it right? ... Do I change the FSB? or the Multiplyer? ,,, whats faster? What's safer?...

Also, My ram is running at 1600 right now...

I changed the DDR Ratio at the Bios to 1:4 ...

How do I get the RAM to go a little higher? ...

Thank you guys !... Please help because I am desperate... I really want to change my Status at the FIRST PAGE of this thread.

















Thank you !


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 
Hello there guys!!! My MB, CPU, RAM, ETC, finally arrived... This pc is finally running as of tonight...

I changed the FSB and now the new clock is 3440.0 Mhz

...FSB = 200+3+3+3+3+3 @ motherboard FSB DIAL switch.

Did I do it right? ... Do I change the FSB? or the Multiplyer? ,,, whats faster? What's safer?...

Also, My ram is running at 1600 right now...

I changed the DDR Ratio at the Bios to 1:4 ...

How do I get the RAM to go a little higher? ...

Thank you guys !... Please help because I am desperate... I really want to change my Status at the FIRST PAGE of this thread.

















Thank you !

is your cpu 955 a C2 or C3? C3 will overclock a little better than the old C2's like mine. I can only get mine stable at [email protected] 1.38v, NB you should up to 2600mhz or higher if you can as it will increase memory perforence but you might hit a speed bump with your ram because you are running 8gb, most people fine it is more stable to run your ram at 1333mhz and lower the timings a bit. But definitly check back thru this forum as there is alot of good info from all the guys here







pics included lol...


----------



## Chuckclc

Welcome to the club dude! Up that CPU-NB to about 2600mhz at about 1.375 v or so to get the ram at max potential. Then see what you can do after that. I hit 2800mhz at about 1.41.

Just changing your multiplier will be a lot easier.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chuckclc* 
Welcome to the club dude! Up that CPU-NB to about 2600mhz at about 1.375 v or so to get the ram at max potential. Then see what you can do after that. I hit 2800mhz at about 1.41.

Just changing your multiplier will be a lot easier.

Thx bro !...

What about memory timming?

I have to set it manually right?

The label timming of mine is 7 10 7 27..

Is that the best it can do?


----------



## rchads89

Whats the difference in these two boards ? 790FX-GD70 or the 890fx-gd70 when did they both come out?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Whats the difference in these two boards ? 790FX-GD70 or the 890fx-gd70 when did they both come out?


890 chipset.. usb3.0.. some other tiny differences

honestly that board came out really really bad

If I were going to change for an 890 I would rather have the crosshair


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Whats the difference in these two boards ? 790FX-GD70 or the 890fx-gd70 when did they both come out?


790fx-gd70 came out in may or june of 2009 and the 890fx-gd70 came out in april of this year i think. its an updated chipset. 890fx nb has native SATA 6GB/s, IOMMU, also updated Hyperlink (revision 3) for faster connection to the SB850 southbridge. the SB850 allows up to 14 usb 2.0 devices to be connected. it also has a 5th pci-e slot. it still has the 4+1 VRM. its an updated 790fx-gd70. i have heard a few complaints about the 890fx though. and i know some people burned em up too. probably user error.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Guys !..

I am back..
I got a NEW overclock.

Please tell me what I should push HIGHER next...

This is what I did... 
Set system FSB back to 200
Changed Multiplyer to X 19 = 3800
NB FSB to 2400
HT to 2400

... Below is a picture..
Also I changed the memory timming manually (to what ever it says on it's sticker)

What is the next step? 
What can I improve!?

Im liking this Mother Board now









Thanks guys


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chuckclc* 
Welcome to the club dude! Up that CPU-NB to about 2600mhz at about 1.375 v or so to get the ram at max potential. Then see what you can do after that. I hit 2800mhz at about 1.41.

Just changing your multiplier will be a lot easier.

Whoa, those are high voltages for CPU-NB just for those clocks. With my 955 (C2), my 2600mhz only needs about 1.25v, 2700mhz needs 1.3v, 2800mhz needs 1.35v, 2900mhz needs 1.4+v and 3000mhz needs 1.45-1.5v.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 
Guys !..

I am back..
I got a NEW overclock.

Please tell me what I should push HIGHER next...

This is what I did...
Set system FSB back to 200
Changed Multiplyer to X 19 = 3800
NB FSB to 2400
HT to 2400

... Below is a picture..
Also I changed the memory timming manually (to what ever it says on it's sticker)

What is the next step?
What can I improve!?

Im liking this Mother Board now









Thanks guys

Wow I like your RAM. Since it's rated to run 2134mhz, you can probably get away with running it with faster timings (CAS6) while clocking it between 1600-1800mhz. If you have trouble running your 8gigs of RAM at 1600mhz+, you can try backing down to 1333mhz, but with CAS5 timings.

Because you have the C3 stepping for the 955, you can probably overclock up to 4ghz stable. Try 1.45v for 3.9ghz and probably 1.5-1.52v for your 4ghz. But! You WILL need an aftermarket CPU cooler for those higher overclocks though. I recommend the Scythe Mugen 2 or the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ for very cheap, but efficient air cooling.

For your NB-CPU Freq. try to get at least up to 2800mhz, you might need 1.3-1.35v for your NB-CPU voltage. If you didn't know already, OCing this makes your memory and L3 cache run faster/give more bandwidth, so it's very beneficial to get this as close to 3000mhz as you can.

Try to keep your HT Link speed down to 2000mhz, since this hurts your performance (not by much) if you go any higher. I think someone (Mastiffman?) recommended to leave your HT Link voltage at 1.3v for good stability when OCing.

You have a very nice system with great OC potential, good luck!


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Wow I like your RAM. Since it's rated to run 2134mhz, you can probably get away with running it with faster timings (CAS6) while clocking it between 1600-1800mhz. If you have trouble running your 8gigs of RAM at 1600mhz+, you can try backing down to 1333mhz, but with CAS5 timings.

Because you have the C3 stepping for the 955, you can probably overclock up to 4ghz stable. Try 1.45v for 3.9ghz and probably 1.5-1.52v for your 4ghz. But! You WILL need an aftermarket CPU cooler for those higher overclocks though. I recommend the Scythe Mugen 2 or the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ for very cheap, but efficient air cooling.

For your NB-CPU Freq. try to get at least up to 2800mhz, you might need 1.3-1.35v for your NB-CPU voltage. If you didn't know already, OCing this makes your memory and L3 cache run faster/give more bandwidth, so it's very beneficial to get this as close to 3000mhz as you can.

Try to keep your HT Link speed down to 2000mhz, since this hurts your performance (not by much) if you go any higher. I think someone (Mastiffman?) recommended to leave your HT Link voltage at 1.3v for good stability when OCing.

You have a very nice system with great OC potential, good luck!










WOW, thankx bro,
Thanks for all that strength...










I got a H70 Hydro installed,
and... so you telling me to go to bios, leave EVERYTHING as is, and change CAS to 6 ? ...

The system is pretty stable, I have been playing SC2, and Crysis at very high settings, Runs beautiful







...

So, the Htt, turn it down? ... the VOLTS are set to AUTO,
should I override that?..

I am a OC noob !....








thx bro !
Plz let me know


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 

SLi wont work??? WHa










@ Mastiffman: I did not think there was DDR4... But I totally agree at first I really wanted Bulldozer heck this rig was supposed to tide me over till then and then drop in the new chip







I just hace a feeling that I would regret the switch because as soon as I did I would find an article about the new AM4 and how AM3+ chips will not work in them......


Yeah I don't know if they will come out with DDR4 but I remember the 939 DDR days and getting a 7900 that had DDR3, thinking "Dam that's some fast ram. I bet they won't come out that for a while". Then 3 years later, Bamb! DDR3 now reaching speeds of 2400mhz. And now that DDR3 is the standard for most, Look at the Videocards now... DDR5! So you know that DDR5 is in the process or on the Back burner if they have it on Graphics cards... It'll happen one day just not sure when...

Watch, in about 5-6 years we'll be with easily OC'd 5-6Ghz 12core Chips Running OC'd to 4ghz CPU-NB and Quad Channel DDR5, 6000mhz 8Gb kits of Ram...









Any thoguht as to why there hasn't been any dual channel 6Gb (3Gb x2) kits? Why would that be so hard to make? it would be a nice medium between 4 and 8.....







LOL

Shoot they have 3D Halographic TV's ion the Making that will project the 3D picture in front of the TV itself. That show "The Biggest Loser" has the contestents come out on stage at the end of the show with a Fully 3D Halographic Version of themselves from the beginning of the show! Very cool sttuff in the not so distant future....

Interesting read HERE about he "Future" of Multi Cores CPU's and Memory...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 
WOW, thankx bro,
Thanks for all that strength...










I got a H70 Hydro installed,
and... so you telling me to go to bios, leave EVERYTHING as is, and change CAS to 6 ? ...

The system is pretty stable, I have been playing SC2, and Crysis at very high settings, Runs beautiful







...

So, the Htt, turn it down? ... the VOLTS are set to AUTO,
should I override that?..

I am a OC noob !....








thx bro !
Plz let me know

Oh nice, then you'll have no trouble going up to 4ghz at all! Probably 4.1-4.2, if you have a good chip. Also, the voltages for CPU voltage (Not VDD), CPU-NB voltage (also not VDD), RAM voltage, NB voltage, and HT-Link Voltage should be set manually and set Spread Spectrum as Disabled.

If you haven't already, go to the Advanced BIOS menu=>CPU Features(if I got the name wrong, it's the first one of the bottom 4)=>set C1E support to Disable.

If you have any more questions, make sure to read some of the links on the first post of this thread. I can only help with you with what I know about my system and you're gonna need to read/research on your own to get a good sense of how to find the best voltages and OCs for your system.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Any thoguht as to why there hasn't been any dual channel 6Gb (3Gb x2) kits? Why would that be so hard to make? it would be a nice medium between 4 and 8.....







LOL

Probably because they are so used to doubling everything that any else in between would be too hard for them.









BTW: I recently started using the OC dial and it's REALLY great for reaching OCs that would normally not boot up. I've barely seen my memory read reach the 11000MB/s, but with the OC dial, I was able to go up to 12000MB/s! I'm happy I can even reach that, even if it's not stable.







Even my latencies went down much lower than I've ever seen before.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Probably because they are so used to doubling everything that any else in between would be too hard for them.









BTW: I recently started using the OC dial and it's REALLY great for reaching OCs that would normally not boot up. I've barely seen my memory read reach the 11000MB/s, but with the OC dial, I was able to go up to 12000MB/s! I'm happy I can even reach that, even if it's not stable.







Even my latencies went down much lower than I've ever seen before.


Yes, the OC dial is a pretty neat little innovation. It's great for pushing last normal wals during boot. So is the Multistep OC booster! Will lower your OC until you get abuot 30-45seconds into OS and the pops it back up...


----------



## N2Gaming

Man you two guys make me feel all warm and fussy just knowing I Have a mobo that is capable of pusing my CPU to 4.0 w/ease on Air. I have been experiencing a little technicle difficulties lately because of some bad ram but now that it's all worked out I can concentrate of my primary sig'd rig. Most important will be the day when I can come up w/some BAD-AZZ DDR3 RAM...









Then I will be able to noboly participate in asking and answering help questions in this thread as it should be. EclipseAudio has to know what I'm going through not being able to actually test my hardware on this mobo ATM...

I so want to find the limits of my CPU... I so know it's capable of so much more and I want to let it shine...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Man you two guys make me feel all warm and fussy just knowing I Have a mobo that is capable of pusing my CPU to 4.0 w/ease on Air. I have been experiencing a little technicle difficulties lately because of some bad ram but now that it's all worked out I can concentrate of my primary sig'd rig. Most important will be the day when I can come up w/some BAD-AZZ DDR3 RAM...









Then I will be able to noboly participate in asking and answering help questions in this thread as it should be. EclipseAudio has to know what I'm going through not being able to actually test my hardware on this mobo ATM...

I so want to find the limits of my CPU... I so know it's capable of so much more and I want to let it shine...










All the luck to you man! I came here knowing barely anything about overclocking, but thanks to everyone who helped me, I was able to reach speeds I never thought I could reach.

I'm not too sure, but your 700W PSU might be reaching/be over it's limits, so that could be another factor limiting your OC stability. Nvidia cards are always power-hungry and you're running 6 HDDs. Maybe if you know anyone that has a spare higher wattage PSU, you can borrow it and see if it's your PSU.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Oh nice, then you'll have no trouble going up to 4ghz at all! Probably 4.1-4.2, if you have a good chip. Also, the voltages for CPU voltage (Not VDD), CPU-NB voltage (also not VDD), RAM voltage, NB voltage, and HT-Link Voltage should be set manually and set Spread Spectrum as Disabled.

If you haven't already, go to the Advanced BIOS menu=>CPU Features(if I got the name wrong, it's the first one of the bottom 4)=>set C1E support to Disable.

If you have any more questions, make sure to read some of the links on the first post of this thread. I can only help with you with what I know about my system and you're gonna need to read/research on your own to get a good sense of how to find the best voltages and OCs for your system.



that H70 isnt good for massive over clock 4.1 - 4.2.... unless his ambients are awesome


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


All the luck to you man! I came here knowing barely anything about overclocking, but thanks to everyone who helped me, I was able to reach speeds I never thought I could reach.

I'm not too sure, but your 700W PSU might be reaching/be over it's limits, so that could be another factor limiting your OC stability. Nvidia cards are always power-hungry and you're running 6 HDDs. Maybe if you know anyone that has a spare higher wattage PSU, you can borrow it and see if it's your PSU.


That PSU he has & you have... both are good enough top run all that fine... unless he adds a 3rd card


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Most important will be the day when I can come up w/some BAD-AZZ DDR3 RAM...









Then I will be able to noboly participate in asking and answering help questions in this thread as it should be. EclipseAudio has to know what I'm going through not being able to actually test my hardware on this mobo ATM...

I so want to find the limits of my CPU... I so know it's capable of so much more and I want to let it shine...










Mastiffman has some of that Bad-AZZ ram you are talking about! So want some







O well my Degree is more important.......

I know exactly what you are talking about I so wish my M2N32 WS pro was not fried! I bet I could have some fun with this 965. (get some cap squeal when really pushing the volts on this board) 8 phase power FTW


----------



## sendblink23

I'm tired of my 965.... i want a 1055t or 1090t already


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I'm not too sure, but your 700W PSU might be reaching/be over it's limits, so that could be another factor limiting your OC stability. Nvidia cards are always power-hungry and you're running 6 HDDs. Maybe if you know anyone that has a spare higher wattage PSU, you can borrow it and see if it's your PSU.


Oh I'm sorry Kokin I forgot to update my sig'd PSU.








Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


That PSU he has & you have... both are good enough top run all that fine...


For sure now.








Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Mastiffman has some of that Bad-AZZ ram you are talking about! So want some







O well my Degree is more important.......

I know exactly what you are talking about I so wish my M2N32 WS pro was not fried! I bet I could have some fun with this 965. (get some cap squeal when really pushing the volts on this board) 8 phase power FTW


That's a pitty your board is fried.

I was thinking of getting some DDR3-1600 Mushkin Redlines 6-8-6-20 or something along those lines. Although I have to admit those OCZ's look mighty nice for a water cooled system. I wonder will they continue to support the enthusiast line of ram? They are changing their business plan and I'm not sure how ram will be effected by their new plan.


----------



## Newbie OCer Hitz

Hey folks, new to the site =) trying to figure out what my BSoD problem with prime95 is im only trying to get 4.1ghz out of my current specs atm with a full load at 63c and i get a BSoD... i must tell you i use the overclock nob and AMD overdrive so far.... can i get waht i want still or should i just erase everything and try to learn through bios? thankyou and sorry if this was posted in teh wrong forums.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I'm tired of my 965.... i want a 1055t or 1090t already



save your money new AM3+ boards Bulldozer and prob soon after AM4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh I'm sorry Kokin I forgot to update my sig'd PSU.







For sure now.







That's a pitty your board is fried.

I was thinking of getting some DDR3-1600 Mushkin Redlines 6-8-6-20 or something along those lines. Although I have to admit those OCZ's look mighty nice for a water cooled system. I wonder will they continue to support the enthusiast line of ram? They are changing their business plan and I'm not sure how ram will be effected by their new plan.


OCZ = FAIL for the most part

these on the other hand....


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie OCer Hitz*


Hey folks, new to the site =) trying to figure out what my BSoD problem with prime95 is im only trying to get 4.1ghz out of my current specs atm with a full load at 63c and i get a BSoD... i must tell you i use the overclock nob and AMD overdrive so far.... can i get waht i want still or should i just erase everything and try to learn through bios? thankyou and sorry if this was posted in teh wrong forums.


thats too hot and could be causing your bsod. even when you stay a couple degrees under the limit you can still run into stability problems. phenom's like cold. i dont like AMD overdrive so im gonna say that could be a problem too, imo. what speed are you trying to run your ram at? 2133 isn't gonna happen fyi. 1600-1800 is the norm, some have hit 2000 but its not often you hear about it.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Hello guys...

I Had it at a little over 4Ghz, but I got scared... I will do it over the weekend with calm.

But, right now at 3.8Ghz, I ran *3DMark Vantage*, and I don't know if the score is good or not. I sent a picture.

Thx guys...

Also I changed the memory timmer.
It was 7 10 7 27 @1600Mhz
It's now 7 10 7 21 @1600Mhz

Is that better or worse?
I will try to hit some 6's


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
OCZ = FAIL for the most part

I'd have to dissagree. I have had some very overclockable OCZ kits of both DDDR400 and DDR2-800


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 
Hello guys...

I Had it at a little over 4Ghz, but I got scared... I will do it over the weekend with calm.

But, right now at 3.8Ghz, I ran *3DMark Vantage*, and I don't know if the score is good or not. I sent a picture.

Thx guys...

Also I changed the memory timmer.
It was 7 10 7 27 @1600Mhz
It's now 7 10 7 21 @1600Mhz

Is that better or worse?
I will try to hit some 6's

*Also I changed the memory timmer.
It was 7 10 7 27 @1600Mhz
It's now 7 10 7 21 @1600Mhz*

What?? you wrote the same numbers again









Oh and your score is perfectly fine.. Remember we are AMD not Intel.... our scores are way lower than theirs... and what you got for CPU is perfectly our average


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
*Also I changed the memory timmer.
It was 7 10 7 27 @1600Mhz
It's now 7 10 7 21 @1600Mhz*

What?? you wrote the same numbers again









Oh and your score is perfectly fine.. Remember we are AMD not Intel.... our scores are way lower than theirs... and what you got for CPU is perfectly our average











That makes me happy...

Those numbers aren't the same hehe...
the first # is 27
the 2nd # is 21

I will have a talk with my Phenom and my MB to see if they want to keep their job... If they dont hit 30.000 soon I will fire them







... lol jk I love my phenom !


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 









That makes me happy...

Those numbers aren't the same hehe...
the first # is 27
the 2nd # is 21

I will have a talk with my Phenom and my MB to see if they want to keep their job... If they dont hit 30.000 soon I will fire them







... lol jk I love my phenom !

hahah I'm blind







slap on the Face

also try again vantage, but Disable PPU - that will show your real true CPU score... I forgot the score you got is based on Nvidia(PhysX) + CPU

So its way lower than what you saw as CPU score :/


----------



## Newbie OCer Hitz

i just reset everything back to normal... and im ordering an H70 and im going to try and learn how to do this stuff in the bios rather then useing AMD overdrive or the "OC" nob on my motherboard. reason being most are familiar with bios it seems. and my memory is stock settings honestly im just trying to figure out how to get everything to enable for me to do my own settings. like my sig says im a newbie. any help is welcomed thankyou.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'd have to dissagree. I have had some very overclockable OCZ kits of both DDDR400 and DDR2-800









ocz by itself is not bad but this board has had some issues with them. tried some of a friends and could not reach the same timings w/comparable cpu.


----------



## kennady

Ya know, I absolutely loved my old system with 2 3870's crossfired. AND I could live with having to disable 1 of my 4890's sometimes. But I'm on the edge now of going with 1 5870 or (whispering) a 460. I think I've gotten the bigger is better bug since I got this damn monitor. I feel like such a *****. Please...yes Please. I'm always playing with it but never happy.(computer of course) I wish I was a little bit taller... I wish I was a baller. I wish I had a rabbit in a hat and a 6 point parlor. Ya it's Thursday

Kennady
BTW I actually had to use the cmos reset button this week. I think I'm finally going overboard. nothing on fire YET.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Hello Guys,
I would like to report, my new settings due to reading all of you good advices...

New Memory Timming:
7-7-7-21 (no problems so far) Was 7 10 7 27

SYSTEM FSB:
200

CPU @ 3.8Ghz
Ram @ 1600Mhz
NB @ 2400Mhz
HT Link @ 2400Mhz

Other Settings:
blablabla Spectrum (OFF)
Blablabla CE1 Support (OFF)

... Everything above is what I got after all the advice from u kind people... Anything else you would recommend to improve it ?

Thank you guys


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Mastiffman has some of that Bad-AZZ ram you are talking about! So want some







O well my Degree is more important.......

I know exactly what you are talking about I so wish my M2N32 WS pro was not fried! I bet I could have some fun with this 965. (get some cap squeal when really pushing the volts on this board) 8 phase power FTW



Yeah but I can't the Ram running nowhere near it's potential with the DDR2/3 CPU_NB on these chips though. Gotta get that 1055 or 90 and then see what they could really do.

P.S. Pertaining to the Future of Ram that I was talking about... Look at what I just discovered.

"The Asus Ares 5870 x2 has *4gbs of GDDR5 Ram* in *Quad channel* 256-bit."

So it looks like Quad Channel and DDR5 are in the "hopefully" not so distant future.....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yeah but I can't the Ram running nowhere near it's potential with the DDR2/3 CPU_NB on these chips though. Gotta get that 1055 or 90 and then see what they could really do.

P.S. Pertaining to the Future of Ram that I was talking about... Look at what I just discovered.

"The Asus Ares 5870 x2 has *4gbs of GDDR5 Ram* in *Quad channel* 256-bit."

So it looks like Quad Channel and DDR5 are in the "hopefully" not so distant future.....










thing is ATI has had GDDR5 for a while now.(4870) and did i have GDDR4 back with the 3870...


----------



## krazzymoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


check out this article. sli on a 790fx-gd70. one of the authors has a familiar name.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=238048



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


SLi wont work??? WHa


Okay its official I just ordered my second nVidia card and I'm gonna try SLI. I'm hoping to get as much info as I can before it comes so I can be prepared.

using the above link provided will I be able to update the drivers on a regular basis. and if so will I have to do the hack every time or will I be able to just update it as usual. I'm a bit hesitant I guess but I'm doing this anyways so If you guys could point me in the right direction many thanx!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


hahah I'm blind







slap on the Face

also try again vantage, but Disable PPU - that will show your real true CPU score... I forgot the score you got is based on Nvidia(PhysX) + CPU

So its way lower than what you saw as CPU score :/


I was wondering why a score of 50k was even "average" for an AMD. I usually only get 13k.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


Hello Guys,
I would like to report, my new settings due to reading all of you good advices...

New Memory Timming:
7-7-7-21 (no problems so far) Was 7 10 7 27

SYSTEM FSB:
200

CPU @ 3.8Ghz
Ram @ 1600Mhz
NB @ 2400Mhz
HT Link @ 2400Mhz

Other Settings:
blablabla Spectrum (OFF)
Blablabla CE1 Support (OFF)

... Everything above is what I got after all the advice from u kind people... Anything else you would recommend to improve it ?

Thank you guys


Increase your NB multiplier to 13x for 2600mhz and make your HT Link multiplier back to 10x for 2000mhz. Everything else looks good so far.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
thing is ATI has had GDDR5 for a while now.(4870) and did i have GDDR4 back with the 3870...


Exactly! So we may be on the verge of a new architecture in system ram that may be just around the corner... No?

P.S. Just found that "Quad Channel" DDR5 was interesting. Wonder if it's going to be Intel or AMD that hits it up first though. Probably Intel as usual. But with AMD's Graphic card success this past 1-1.5years, they may venture to put out the new technology first this time... Either way, it will be exciting. Like finding out if Neo "is" really "the one" exciting! lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Exactly! So we may be on the verge of a new architecture in system ram that may be just around the corner... No?

P.S. Just found that "Quad Channel" DDR5 was interesting. Wonder if it's going to be Intel or AMD that hits it up first though. Probably Intel as usual. But with AMD's Graphic card success this past 1-1.5years, they may venture to put out the new technology first this time... Either way, it will be exciting. Like finding out if Neo "is" really "the one" exciting! lol


lmao! Hopefully AMD will be "the one" and get DDR5 Quad channel but I think that is a ways down the road. For one I think thay would have to find a way to make the Ram modules smaller first because you are not going to see 8 ram slots on a consumer MB IMHO. Now if they could make it so that each stick was dual channel that would be amazing and they could stick with the current 4 slots!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


lmao! Hopefully AMD will be "the one" and get DDR5 Quad channel but I think that is a ways down the road. For one I think thay would have to find a way to make the Ram modules smaller first because you are not going to see 8 ram slots on a consumer MB IMHO. Now if they could make it so that each stick was dual channel that would be amazing and they could stick with the current 4 slots!


 Yeah! Ya know! 
Well, I guess if they can put 6 core on 1 CPU die and have over 3/4 of a Billion transistors, they should be able to make quad channel motherboards... lol

There will have to be more pins than 240 from what the talk sounds like. But there is also talk about CPU architecture that will include Ram on the CPU Die to eliminate the Memory wall. I guess that it's been an idea for at least a little while now. Ever since they discovered the memory wall. SO I guess only time will tell. But if they put quad channel memory on the PCD of a GPU card, as small as they are comparatively, they should be able to find a way! At least they better! LOL


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yeah! Ya know! 
Well, I guess if they can put 6 core on 1 CPU die and have over 3/4 of a Billion transistors, they should be able to make quad channel motherboards... lol

There will have to be more pins than 240 from what the talk sounds like. But there is also talk about CPU architecture that will include Ram on the CPU Die to eliminate the Memory wall. I guess that it's been an idea for at least a little while now. Ever since they discovered the memory wall. SO I guess only time will tell. But if they put quad channel memory on the PCD of a GPU card, as small as they are comparatively, they should be able to find a way! At least they better! LOL










right but thats for at most 1.5GB now days most people run at least 4GB and it is a lot easier to put the chips themselves on the GPU board because then they can just use traces. RAM on the CPU... I dont like it! These things are expensive enough and now they want to put it on the cpu heck no! then everyone will be running the same thing unless they have $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
right but thats for at most 1.5GB now days most people run at least 4GB and it is a lot easier to put the chips themselves on the GPU board because then they can just use traces. RAM on the CPU... I dont like it! These things are expensive enough and now they want to put it on the cpu heck no! then everyone will be running the same thing unless they have $$$$$$$$$$.


Yeah but that Asus ARES 5870 x2 with the Quad channel DDR5 was with 4Gb of VRam!?

well the Ram o the CPu die is not a done deal. it's just been experimented with for a while. But R&D teams are not finding the results I guess...

that's what it all comes down to I guess. The Coin!


----------



## N2Gaming

Win 7 X64 and 4GB is a bare minimum. My systems can chew up 4GB in no time flat w/all the stuff I do...









Now how about CPU blocks. What do you guys think for H2O... *Heat Killer 3.0 CU* or *EK-Supreme HF.* I think I'll end up getting some water cooling parts to finish my sig'd rig before I get DDR3 for this GD70. Besides what's the point of going from one Air cooled system to another just to gain a couple of hundred MHz. Oh it hurts so bad not being able to get more MHz but priorities come first...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Win 7 X64 and 4GB is a bare minimum. My systems can chew up 4GB in no time flat w/all the stuff I do...









Now how about CPU blocks. What do you guys think for H2O... *Heat Killer 3.0 CU* or *EK-Supreme HF.* I think I'll end up getting some water cooling parts to finish my sig'd rig before I get DDR3 for this GD70. Besides what's the point of going from one Air cooled system to another just to gain a couple of hundred MHz. Oh it hurts so bad not being able to get more MHz but priorities come first...










If I had the money I would go for the HK 3.0


----------



## eclipseaudio4

HK for sure!


----------



## N2Gaming

So maybe an HK AMD Mod is in order because I really don't like the way all the AMD Mounts look with any of the AMD blocks but yes I agree the HK's do have to sexiest lines...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
So maybe an HK AMD Mod is in order because I really don't like the way all the AMD Mounts look with any of the AMD blocks but yes I agree the HK's do have to sexiest lines...










Mod of the mounting bracket would be cool but would it really be worth the time... Just think, in the same amount of time that it would take you to make the bracket, you could be out making money somehow to save and spend on New Ram!


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys, I'm thinking about upgrading to this board. Are there many sales for this board? Or should I just buy it the next chance I get?

Also, how is the support for x6's and core unlocking? And how is this board specifically compared to the gigabyte 790fx board?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Hey guys, I'm thinking about upgrading to this board. Are there many sales for this board? Or should I just buy it the next chance I get?

Also, how is the support for x6's and core unlocking? And how is this board specifically compared to the gigabyte 790fx board?


The board overall is great! Sometimes you can find open box at newegg. x6 core support is fine from what everyone has said. Unlocking is defeintely possible, depending on the chip of course.

I heard that this board is tad bit slower in benchmarks.... but only by a a couple of digits... I can only imgaine that it's not enough even notice...


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
The board overall is great! Sometimes you can find open box at newegg. x6 core support is fine from what everyone has said. Unlocking is defeintely possible, depending on the chip of course.

I heard that this board is tad bit slower in benchmarks.... but only by a a couple of digits... I can only imgaine that it's not enough even notice...

Do the open box ones keep their 3 year warranty from msi? Because I believe there is an open box board on newegg right now.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Do the open box ones keep their 3 year warranty from msi? Because I believe there is an open box board on newegg right now.

Yes, I believe that they do! Grab it if it's a good price!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
you could be out making money somehow to save and spend on New Ram!

You have no idea... My time and physical energy is spent as sparingly as possible. I have dreams but am limited physically to do such things. I'll just say it's good to have friends to help out with such projects.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You have no idea... My time and physical energy is spent as sparingly as possible. I have dreams but am limited physically to do such things. I'll just say it's good to have friends to help out with such projects.


Ah, fair enough my friend! Hope that all is well! Sounds like you are blessed with friends for sure then.....


----------



## stupid8000

just got this board and started swapping everything over to my new case with the new board. what on earth is with the spacing from cpu to ram?. I had to put my old rig back together and now find a new cooler. Im using all ram slots, I need to for my rig. I have tall ram, very tall, Corsair Dominator. What coolers fit and still cool good?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:

Hey guys, I'm thinking about upgrading to this board. Are there many sales for this board? Or should I just buy it the next chance I get?
If you have a Frys in your area they have been running at about 95 bucks with a rebate. Thats what drew me to it. Still haven't pounded on the video cards, yet.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stupid8000*


just got this board and started swapping everything over to my new case with the new board. what on earth is with the spacing from cpu to ram?. I had to put my old rig back together and now find a new cooler. Im using all ram slots, I need to for my rig. I have tall ram, very tall, Corsair Dominator. What coolers fit and still cool good?


That seems to be one of the issues with almost all of the AM3 boards. My mega only fits because I am using standard height ram, and my fan still touches.

Open box still has MSI warranty.


----------



## Regamaster

Just learned today that Bulldozer will be "incompatible" with our boards, what are your guys thoughts on this?

I definitely don't want to sell my board for a new one, so should I say hell with it and get a 1090T? or wait and hope AMD releases a AM3 compatible Bulldozer solution down the line? Ah.. decisions, decisions.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

bulldozer will be am3+ and will not be compatable with am3 sockets, however am3 chips will be compatable with am3+ sockets. i dont really mind this at all because it will give me a reason to build a whole new system. i'll wait for some benchmarks to come out before i do anything. it may be worth waiting for am4 (rumor) and/or ddr4/5 tri/quad channel memory.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Just learned today that Bulldozer will be "incompatible" with our boards, what are your guys thoughts on this?

I definitely don't want to sell my board for a new one, so should I say hell with it and get a 1090T? or wait and hope AMD releases a AM3 compatible Bulldozer solution down the line? Ah.. decisions, decisions.

there wont be a compatible AM3+ chilp down the line. I touched on this a few pages back.

Personally I am going to wait for AM4. If you remember how quickly AM3 came out after AM2+ then you know why.

If you dont plan on getting a new MB then yeah a 1090 or 1055 would be the way to go. Just remember that these MB's and CPU's are still going to be priced high when AM4 and AM3+ come out so resale should be easy...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
bulldozer will be am3+ and will not be compatable with am3 sockets, however am3 chips will be compatable with am3+ sockets. i dont really mind this at all because it will give me a reason to build a whole new system. i'll wait for some benchmarks to come out before i do anything. it may be worth waiting for am4 (rumor) and/or ddr4/5 tri/quad channel memory.

AM4 will come and as far as I have heard/read no one is talking about it yet. BUT it will be coming.
The Getting a buldozer chip when they come out would be a mistake IMHO because if you remember the 965 it came out 140w then not too long after came out C3 and 125w. Also the 1055 came out 125w IIRC and is now out as 95w. So let them get all the bugs out and and reduce TDP as well as shrink the die some more


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stupid8000* 
just got this board and started swapping everything over to my new case with the new board. what on earth is with the spacing from cpu to ram?. I had to put my old rig back together and now find a new cooler. Im using all ram slots, I need to for my rig. I have tall ram, very tall, Corsair Dominator. What coolers fit and still cool good?


Don't those heat sinks come off with 2 screws on the top?

Maybe you should thin about water!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chuckclc* 
If you have a Frys in your area they have been running at about 95 bucks with a rebate. Thats what drew me to it. Still haven't pounded on the video cards, yet.

Nice!!! Maybe I'll just get a New one to replace this one. I've abused this one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
That seems to be one of the issues with almost all of the AM3 boards. My mega only fits because I am using standard height ram, and my fan still touches.

Open box still has MSI warranty.

That's cool. I thought that they did.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Just learned today that Bulldozer will be "incompatible" with our boards, what are your guys thoughts on this?

I definitely don't want to sell my board for a new one, so should I say hell with it and get a 1090T? or wait and hope AMD releases a AM3 compatible Bulldozer solution down the line? Ah.. decisions, decisions.

I wonder why!? Am2 and + were compatible weren't they? Maybe they going to have HTLink 3.5 or 4.0 then OOOOOOOOOR DDR4!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
bulldozer will be am3+ and will not be compatable with am3 sockets, however am3 chips will be compatable with am3+ sockets. i dont really mind this at all because it will give me a reason to build a whole new system. i'll wait for some benchmarks to come out before i do anything. it may be worth waiting for am4 (rumor) and/or ddr4/5 tri/quad channel memory.

Yes, either way, the next few years will prove to be very interesting indeed!


----------



## ffcelle7

Hi!

I have a question! I donÂ´t see here a lot of x6 on the msi board. Are there many problems with it or why?









- elle -


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


If you have a Frys in your area they have been running at about 95 bucks with a rebate. Thats what drew me to it. Still haven't pounded on the video cards, yet.


I am kicking myself because I remember that deal. But when I tried looking on frys again for it, it was no longer listed on their website.









Do you think there might still be some in store?


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Just learned today that Bulldozer will be "incompatible" with our boards, what are your guys thoughts on this?

I definitely don't want to sell my board for a new one, so should I say hell with it and get a 1090T? or wait and hope AMD releases a AM3 compatible Bulldozer solution down the line? Ah.. decisions, decisions.


I am so sorry,
What is bulldozer?

Sorry, thanks.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


I am kicking myself because I remember that deal. But when I tried looking on frys again for it, it was no longer listed on their website.









Do you think there might still be some in store?


When I got my mobo a few months back Fry's only had 3 left in the Sacramento Store and I got one of those. I don't think they are replenishing their stocks of this mobo either as they always faze out old tech w/new tech.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ffcelle7*


Hi!

I have a question! I donÂ´t see here a lot of x6 on the msi board. Are there many problems with it or why?









- elle -


A lot of people just have not posted it. No problems now. AFAIK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


I am so sorry,
What is bulldozer?

Sorry, thanks.


Bulldozer is the new architecture for AMD's 8 core chips


----------



## ffcelle7

ok!









I've only heard it give problems with the voltage transformer, it is true?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ffcelle7*


ok!









I've only heard it give problems with the voltage transformer, it is true?


There were problems with the mosfets/PWMS that was due (it is belived) to people changing the CPU vid instead of the coreV


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
There were problems with the mosfets/PWMS that was due (it is belived) to people changing the CPU vid instead of the coreV


Well Im on the verge of selling my C3 955 and getting a 1055 jsut for the fact of Greater Ram freq's.....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well Im on the verge of selling my C3 955 and getting a 1055 jsut for the fact of Greater Ram freq's.....










going to do the same with my 965 C3


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well Im on the verge of selling my C3 955 and getting a 1055 jsut for the fact of Greater Ram freq's.....











Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


going to do the same with my 965 C3










So the 1055T/1090T's allow for better RAM OC'ing? Do they have a better memory controller or something? I never knew of this.

I've tried OC'ing my RAM but they seem to be brick walled at stock frequencies, it would be nice to have them running @ 1800MHz+ for a change.

I've been considering getting a 1055T 125W from newegg and lapping it, but what are my odds of hitting 4.0GHz 24/7 on the GD70? I haven't seen it much, TIA.


----------



## ffcelle7

Ok - that it is possible to get a higher frequency with the x6, I have often heard. But if it is really better or brings a lot I donÂ´t think so.

So there should be no problems with the x6? Have I to note something?


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


A lot of people just have not posted it. No problems now. AFAIK

Bulldozer is the new architecture for AMD's 8 core chips



Nice, so... This MB is not compatible with Bulldozer right?

Is this MB compatible with Amd Phenom II X6 ?
It should be X6 compatible because I saw that listed in the Official CPU support link from this thread's first page.


----------



## ffcelle7

you are right - not compatible with bulldozer, just like the other am3 boards.

you can use a x6 on this board but maybe you have to make a bios update.









check your bios if it is compatible with the x6!


----------



## Loune

Just a quick opinion needed, to match the blue on this board do you think I should use Evening Blue or Royal Blue rit dye?

Rit dye selection


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
So the 1055T/1090T's allow for better RAM OC'ing? Do they have a better memory controller or something? I never knew of this.

I've tried OC'ing my RAM but they seem to be brick walled at stock frequencies, it would be nice to have them running @ 1800MHz+ for a change.

I've been considering getting a 1055T 125W from newegg and lapping it, but what are my odds of hitting 4.0GHz 24/7 on the GD70? I haven't seen it much, TIA.

Get the 95w version instead!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loune* 
Just a quick opinion needed, to match the blue on this board do you think I should use Evening Blue or Royal Blue rit dye?

Rit dye selection

The dye will worsen your temps as well as gum up your loop. If you really want color use colored tubing.


----------



## Loune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
The dye will worsen your temps as well as gum up your loop. If you really want color use colored tubing.

Using it on psu cables and/or molex connectors.

RIT color formulator


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loune* 
Using it on psu cables and/or molex connectors.

RIT color formulator

o my bad... looks like dark eve blue would be the best match to me.


----------



## Loune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
o my bad... looks like dark eve blue would be the best match to me.


It's alright, the dark eve blue does look good.

I think I'm just going to have to buy some teal, blue and black and mix up small quantities until I get close enough for my tastes.

If anyone else feels a different color would work too let me know and I'll add it to the ones I'll try.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

yeah it can be really hard to tell from a computer screen what will be a match! Altho my mushkins are almost perfect, had they been a flat blue they would have been a perfect match!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
So the 1055T/1090T's allow for better RAM OC'ing? Do they have a better memory controller or something? I never knew of this.

I've tried OC'ing my RAM but they seem to be brick walled at stock frequencies, it would be nice to have them running @ 1800MHz+ for a change.

I've been considering getting a 1055T 125W from newegg and lapping it, but what are my odds of hitting 4.0GHz 24/7 on the GD70? I haven't seen it much, TIA.

People have better luck reaching 4.0ghz stable with the x6 cpus compared to the x4 cpus. Yes, they do have a better memory controller, I've seen screenshots of people hitting 3000mhz for the NB as well.

Also, look for the 95W version, as it's max temp is 72Â°C instead of the 125W's 63Â°C, meaning it can handle higher voltages.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ffcelle7* 
Ok - that it is possible to get a higher frequency with the x6, I have often heard. But if it is really better or brings a lot I donÂ´t think so.

So there should be no problems with the x6? Have I to note something?

The x6 cpus can handle 4 sticks of RAM more efficiently, but OCing your RAM up to 1700-1800mhz will depend on your RAM, not necessarily the CPU's IMC.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Get the 95w version instead!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
People have better luck reaching 4.0ghz stable with the x6 cpus compared to the x4 cpus. Yes, they do have a better memory controller, I've seen screenshots of people hitting 3000mhz for the NB as well.

Also, look for the 95W version, as it's max temp is 72Â°C instead of the 125W's 63Â°C, meaning it can handle higher voltages.

The x6 cpus can handle 4 sticks of RAM more efficiently, but OCing your RAM up to 1700-1800mhz will depend on your RAM, not necessarily the CPU's IMC.

Thanks for the replies. Wow the 95W 1055T is *impressive*, I'm very well considering getting it but I have some questions..

Are these chips almost out of stock everywhere meaning should I buy one ASAP while I still have the chance?

and for my more important question, seeing as these chips aren't Black Editions I will have to set my FSB to 286 w/ the 14x multi to achieve 4.0GHz.

*Can our boards, the MSI 790FX-GD70, handle 286MHz, or greater, on the front side bus?*


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Get the 95w version instead!

The dye will worsen your temps as well as gum up your loop. If you really want color use colored tubing.

I agree!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Thanks for the replies. Wow the 95W 1055T is *impressive*, I'm very well considering getting it but I have some questions..

Are these chips almost out of stock everywhere meaning should I buy one ASAP while I still have the chance?

and for my more important question, seeing as these chips aren't Black Editions I will have to set my FSB to 286 w/ the 14x multi to achieve 4.0GHz.

*Can our boards, the MSI 790FX-GD70, handle 286MHz, or greater, on the front side bus?*

Yes, these board normally can handle 300mhz on the HT Ref Clk without and issue! And the cool thing is that the NUmber all work out well.

@ 300mhz HT Ref Clk.

CPU = 4.050ghz (x13.5) OR 4.2ghz (x14)
CPU-NB = 3ghz (x10)
Ram =1600mhz (1:2.66) 2000mhz (1:3.33)

So this will be interesting to see how close to 2ghz Ram I can get with my ram... (Rated for 2000mhz cas8)


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yes, these board normally can handle 300mhz on the HT Ref Clk without and issue! And the cool thing is that the NUmber all work out well.

@ 300mhz HT Ref Clk.

CPU = 4.050ghz (x13.5) OR 4.2ghz (x14)
CPU-NB = 3ghz (x10)
Ram =1600mhz (1:2.66) 2000mhz (1:3.33)

So this will be interesting to see how close to 2ghz Ram I can get with my ram... (Rated for 2000mhz cas8)

Thanks for the advice Mastiffman, you always been a great help.









But I'm a little bummed out now, after trading emails with tigerdirect's senior account manager all morning he replies back to my order with this:

"Sorry for the confusion I previously interpreted the wattage incorrectly. The item# A79-1155 was actually 125W. We have corrected it on our website."

This friggin' blows, how am I gonna get my hands on a 95w now?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Thanks for the advice Mastiffman, you always been a great help.









But I'm a little bummed out now, after trading emails with tigerdirect's senior account manager all morning he replies back to my order with this:

"Sorry for the confusion I previously interpreted the wattage incorrectly. The item# A79-1155 was actually 125W. We have corrected it on our website."

This friggin' blows, how am I gonna get my hands on a 95w now?









darn. The thing is the SN code matches a 95w version.......


----------



## DrBrownfinger

do any of you guys mess with HT link control in bios? i've always left mine on auto instead of selecting 8bit or 16bit for incoming and outgoing. im all of a sudden curious. i still have mine on auto cause im working on getting this thing to get past 6 hours of prime95 @4.2ghz. i've been able to run benchmarks at this speed, just never stable enough to get past 1 hour of prime. now im up to 6. and its on air.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Locked mine down to 16x 16x

Just looked....

OVER HALF A MILLION VIEWS AND ALMOST 8,000 POSTS!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
*Can our boards, the MSI 790FX-GD70, handle 286MHz, or greater, on the front side bus?*

If you look in the 955 portion of the chart in the first post, you'll find that I reached 347 on the HT Ref. clock.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
do any of you guys mess with HT link control in bios? i've always left mine on auto instead of selecting 8bit or 16bit for incoming and outgoing. im all of a sudden curious. i still have mine on auto cause im working on getting this thing to get past 6 hours of prime95 @4.2ghz. i've been able to run benchmarks at this speed, just never stable enough to get past 1 hour of prime. now im up to 6. and its on air.

very nice bro... post all your current Bios settings for your Overclock.. I want to give it a try... since we have almost the same stuff...

please give the name of the voltage you are changing.. so I use the same exact voltage changing as your testing


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Thanks for the advice Mastiffman, you always been a great help.









But I'm a little bummed out now, after trading emails with tigerdirect's senior account manager all morning he replies back to my order with this:

"Sorry for the confusion I previously interpreted the wattage incorrectly. The item# A79-1155 was actually 125W. We have corrected it on our website."

This friggin' blows, how am I gonna get my hands on a 95w now?










 Hey no problem man... That sucks. Won't they take a return on their behalf with fre shipping both ways? You should talk them into this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


darn. The thing is the SN code matches a 95w version.......


 Yeah, that's pretty crappy!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Locked mine down to 16x 16x

Just looked....

OVER HALF A MILLION VIEWS AND ALMOST 8,000 POSTS!


 Same here. I've had mine at x16 up and down since the first month I've had the board. Nice! Sending you a PM on this!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


If you look in the 955 portion of the chart in the first post, you'll find that I reached 347 on the HT Ref. clock.











yeah this board was thought to only be able to hit 321Mhz through Toms hardware or something like that. but this was wrong I got mine as high as 341Mhz before..... On an x4 810 too!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


very nice bro... post all your current Bios settings for your Overclock.. I want to give it a try... since we have almost the same stuff...

please give the name of the voltage you are changing.. so I use the same exact voltage changing as your testing


i have the cpu at 1.57v and im using just the multiplier. i always have to give it .02v more than what i want it at. cpu-z and speedfan will show it at 1.55 and hw monitor in bios shows it at 1.56v. with this voltage it becomes a space heater. i haven't gone over 59c yet though. i have 4 3k ultra kazes cranked up so its really loud too. my ambient temp is 20c. also im using bios v1.7


----------



## ffcelle7

@Brownfinger








1,57V is that not too much???


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ffcelle7* 
@Brownfinger








1,57V is that not too much???









its pushing the limit thats for sure. i figure these cpu's are getting so cheap i can easily replace it if i burn it up. same with the mobo.


----------



## Mastiffman

So was it Clarified whether or not TigerDirect was selling the correct 95w 1055T? Or were they fooling people into thinking that it was and it was really the 125watter?

Found this and Interesting review on the 1090T BE and the 1055T as well as mentioning the Zosma Phenom II x4 which are actually the Thubans with 2 cores disabled.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


So was it Clarified whether or not TigerDirect was selling the correct 95w 1055T? Or were they fooling people into thinking that it was and it was really the 125watter?


After waiting all day today trying to get an affirmative confirmation, he tells me to give him another day because hes having the distributor contact AMD to verify their shipment, and then report back to me.

So I said f*** all that and bought this one instead.









Seller had solid feedback and also confirmed the TDP and model number so I figured what do I have to lose? I'm so happy.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ffcelle7*


@Brownfinger








1,57V is that not too much???










I've gone as high as 1.57v for 24/7 usage for maybe a week or two at a time and mine is still alive and kicking! Of course I don't recommend you do it unless you know and want to risk your chip being fried.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I've gone as high as 1.57v for 24/7 usage for maybe a week or two at a time and mine is still alive and kicking! Of course I don't recommend you do it unless you know and want to risk your chip being fried.



How would AMD techs even be able to tell that the chip dying was from that?

I say beat the crap out of it for the 1st 3 years! It's waranteed!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So was it Clarified whether or not TigerDirect was selling the correct 95w 1055T? Or were they fooling people into thinking that it was and it was really the 125watter?

Found this and Interesting review on the 1090T BE and the 1055T as well as mentioning the Zosma Phenom II x4 which are actually the Thubans with 2 cores disabled.

Here is a couple pics of the 1055T 95w'er that I purchased from Tiger Direct. It's only being sold as "OEM" AFAIK, so no box/CPU fan/manual. Only CPU with a piece of paper for warranty. Oh and it's only a year for warranty and not 3 like retail CPU's...


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Here is a couple pics of the 1055T 95w'er that I purchased from Tiger Direct. It's only being sold as "OEM" AFAIK, so no box/CPU fan/manual. Only CPU with a piece of paper for warranty. Oh and it's only a year for warranty and not 3 like retail CPU's...

Nice, when exactly did you purchase it? After speaking with tigerdirect today they told me they only have 125W models in stock, despite the fact that their listing shows the 95W model.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Nice, when exactly did you purchase it? After speaking with tigerdirect today they told me they only have 125W models in stock, despite the fact that their listing shows the 95W model.

I bought mine about a month or so ago. I also called them first and asked if their site was correct or not. They said yes it was and a little later that day they changed the specs on the page to show 95w instead of the 125w. IDK why they would still have the page up when they only have the 125w's...

Order one and if it's not in a package like mine and says, HDT55TWFK6DGR, send it back for false advertising...

HDT55TWFK6DGR = 95w
HDT55TFBGRBOX = 125w


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
I bought mine about a month or so ago. I also called them first and asked if their site was correct or not. They said yes it was and a little later that day they changed the specs on the page to show 95w instead of the 125w. IDK why they would still have the page up when they only have the 125w's...

Order one and if it's not in a package like mine and says, HDT55TWFK6DGR, send it back for false advertising...

*HDT55TWFK6DGR = 95w*
HDT55TFBGRBOX = 125w

You'd think that they would update the picture on the packaging.... No?

Here is the Boxed 95w-er OPN: *HDT55TWFGRBOX*

What are the last 5 digits of you serial number Seanicy? And is it clocking well and if so what's the batch Number (last group of number on the right in the second row on the chip)?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
You'd think that they would update the picture on the packaging.... No?

Here is the Boxed 95w-er OPN: *HDT55TWFGRBOX*

What are the last 5 digits of you serial number Seanicy? And is it clocking well and if so what's the batch Number (last group of number on the right in the second row on the chip)?

The OPN is different than mine cause I got an OEM chip straight from Tiger and that OPN you posted is prob not OEM. I will see if I got a pic of the CPU lid to upload when I get home. I want to say it's a 1015 or 1017 batch and it's doing pretty good ATM. I don't want to reseat my H50 either cause I am idling at 19c with 26c ambients. Not bad for a H50









Current settings;
CPU-300X13.5=4050Mhz 1.5v Windows (1.46 BIOS) weird I know
NB- 3Ghz 1.4v
RAM- 1600Mhz Cas8
HTL- 2100Mhz

If I don't have a pic Mastif I will reseat my H50 just so I can flip my rad around and have the tubes towards the top of my case instead of resting right by my GTX480. I think I could get better temps, but the damn tubes are so close to my GTX480...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
The OPN is different than mine cause I got an OEM chip straight from Tiger and that OPN you posted is prob not OEM. I will see if I got a pic of the CPU lid to upload when I get home. I want to say it's a 1015 or 1017 batch and it's doing pretty good ATM. I don't want to reseat my H50 either cause I am idling at 19c with 26c ambients. Not bad for a H50









Current settings;
CPU-300X13.5=4050Mhz 1.5v Windows (1.46 BIOS) weird I know
NB- 3Ghz 1.4v
RAM- 1600Mhz Cas8
HTL- 2100Mhz

If I don't have a pic Mastif I will reseat my H50 just so I can flip my rad around and have the tubes towards the top of my case instead of resting right by my GTX480. I think I could get better temps, but the damn tubes are so close to my GTX480...

The Serial number isn't on the package?

That OPN is for the Box retail version. I've only seen one on the net and the Dip sticks wnt over 400 for it... LOL- YEAH right!

Don't go out of your way for the serial number. it looks like you have a decent chip by the settings above. are those 24/7 stable settings?

*EDIT:*

*Check out the SPD's that CPU-Z is pulling up with my Ram....*


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Order one and if it's not in a package like mine and says, HDT55TWFK6DGR, send it back for false advertising...

HDT55TWFK6DGR = 95w
HDT55TFBGRBOX = 125w

Well too late for all that now, I've already purchased one last night through an ebay auction for about $215 as I stated a few posts earlier.

You guys think it was a wise purchase? The stepping code on it is ACBBE CB 1008FPAW, anyone know any batch info on it?

EDIT: added pic incase it helps.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Well too late for all that now, I've already purchased one last night through an ebay auction for about $215 as I stated a few posts earlier.

You guys think it was a wise purchase? The stepping code on it is ACBBE CB 1008FPAW, anyone know any batch info on it?

EDIT: added pic incase it helps.


I"m sure that it'll be fine!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Well too late for all that now, I've already purchased one last night through an ebay auction for about $215 as I stated a few posts earlier.

You guys think it was a wise purchase? The stepping code on it is ACBBE CB 1008FPAW, anyone know any batch info on it?

EDIT: added pic incase it helps.


should be a decent chip 508 from center (not so great but nit really bad 9000 is max) 
should be a 95W version.


----------



## ydna666

Hi guys, the new 1.F Bios is out

>>>Link<<<

_- Update memory module.
- Improved system compatibility._


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Hi guys, the new 1.F Bios is out

>>>Link<<<

_- Update memory module.
- Improved system compatibility._

Thank you for the update ydna666!!!

@MAstiff here is a pic of my CPU warranty paper, didn't have a chance to unmount my H50 yet. Will prob get to that over the weekend...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys just tryed the latest bios. what a piece of crap lol...i lost all control over my raid config. rebooted bios, tryed to reset raid and nothing, it would only find 1 of my WD 640gb black drives and my 250gb, but not my other 640gb drive???, so ive gone back to 1.12v bios and now works fine....anyone else having this issue with raid?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i just noticed this on the fry's site. it says its a black edition.
http://www.frys.com/product/6355541
anyone know if the 970 will be a x6 with 2 disabled cores? rumored to be out on the 21st.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
hey guys just tryed the latest bios. what a piece of crap lol...i lost all control over my raid config. rebooted bios, tryed to reset raid and nothing, it would only find 1 of my WD 640gb black drives and my 250gb, but not my other 640gb drive???, so ive gone back to 1.12v bios and now works fine....anyone else having this issue with raid?

I flashed this morning (since I may be migrating to the x6 soon - saves me the burden of buying a new MoBo) just fine using the USB Flash tool recommended on the MSI Forums. I am not in raid but all of my drives, etc. are where they need to be and working perfectly.

What flash method you use?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i just noticed this on the fry's site. it says its a black edition.
http://www.frys.com/product/6355541
anyone know if the 970 will be a x6 with 2 disabled cores? rumored to be out on the 21st.

Quad core (fastest, obviously) and in a boxed as well as an OEM edition. No mention as to disabled cores... but... you never know. I get the feeling not since the x6's are being sold in "limited" quantities (hence, shortage). Disabled cores are when there is usually an overage of chips or damaged chips that could be converted over to something else. The article does mention that this is usual with the OEM versions but... once again... who knows.

Source HERE.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi all. I thought I read that some one here was looking for one of these mobo so I figured I'd share one that I found at the egg. Open box buy.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Thank you for the update ydna666!!!

@MAstiff here is a pic of my CPU warranty paper, didn't have a chance to unmount my H50 yet. Will prob get to that over the weekend...


Thanks for the pic but that unfortunately doesn't tell us anything about the Processors quality. No big deal. Let us kniow when you get a picture of the IHS on the CPU....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hi all. I thought I read some one here was looking for one of these mobo so I figured I'd share one that I found at the egg. Open box buy.

Always great to get an open box post in for those lurking


----------



## N2Gaming

Dang you quoted my spelling error


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Dang you quoted my spelling error









what spelling error?


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice one.









Oh by the way I just purchased some Mushkin Redlines 2x2GB kit of 6-8-6-24-1T ram at the egg for $114.99 w/a $15.00 MIR so After California Sales Tax I will have paid $109.48 for the kit. If any one has been waiting for some Good Ram to go on sale now is the time to pick up a kit if this is what they have been waiting for like my self.

Finally I will be able to start my benchtesting on this mobo some time next week and not just be a member posting in here about having the boar. Now I will finally be able to ask why I am not able to do what the rest of you guys can pull off.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn* 
I flashed this morning (since I may be migrating to the x6 soon - saves me the burden of buying a new MoBo) just fine using the USB Flash tool recommended on the MSI Forums. I am not in raid but all of my drives, etc. are where they need to be and working perfectly.

What flash method you use?

i always use the usb option thru bios using m-flash.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Nice one.









Oh by the way I just purchased some Mushkin Redlines 2x2GB kit of 6-8-6-24-1T ram at the egg for $114.99 w/a $15.00 MIR so After California Sales Tax I will have paid $109.48 for the kit. If any one has been waiting for some Good Ram to go on sale now is the time to pick up a kit if this is what they have been waiting for like my self.

Finally I will be able to start my benchtesting on this mobo some time next week and not just be a member posting in here about having the boar. Now I will finally be able to ask why I am not able to do what the rest of you guys can pull off.









Nice! Those should prove to be some Good OCers. I had a set of DDR Mushkin Redline XP 4000 and they easily went to 300mhz (600mhz Cas2.5)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978* 
I always use the usb option thru bios using m-flash.

This has always worked for me.


----------



## N2Gaming

I sure hope they do pretty darn good. I have been waiting for them to go on sale and now that they have I hope I'm not let down.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i broke down and bought a 1075t at fry's for 179.99 today. using bios v1.d. i set it to 4.2ghz cpu-nb 3000ghz. seems good so far. im suprized at how low the idle temps are. 23-24c in a 20c room! my 965 never idled lower than 28c. the temps are from speedfan cpu temp, not core temp. gonna play with it a bit. i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I sure hope they do pretty darn good. I have been waiting for them to go on sale and now that they have I hope I'm not let down.

I wouldn't be expecting a miracle but they should defintely meet your reasonable expectations...

P.S. What was wrong with your Cosairs?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i broke down and bought a 1075t at fry's for 179.99 today. using bios v1.d. i set it to 4.2ghz cpu-nb 3000ghz. seems good so far. im suprized at how low the idle temps are. 23-24c in a 20c room! my 965 never idled lower than 28c. the temps are from speedfan cpu temp, not core temp. gonna play with it a bit. i'll keep ya posted.

Yeah those are some pretty decent temps. What TIm are you using? I thought that was a BE? Why are you set HTRClk to 300?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I wouldn't be expecting a miracle but they should defintely meet your reasonable expectations...

P.S. What was wrong with your Cosairs?

Yeah those are some pretty decent temps. What TIm are you using? I thought that was a BE? Why are you set HTRClk to 300?

false advertising on the black edition. not too disappointed though. 15 is the max multi. i have the fsb at 300. still adjusting voltages to get it stable. i went high on the oc outta the gates and now im back to doing it the correct way. i have it 1hr stable at 4050mhz with the nb at 3000mhz. im kinda worried about adjusting the cpu-vdd at all because of the reports of people bricking these mobos by going too high on that setting. i set it at 1.200 and have the cpu at 1.43, down from the 1.45 that gave me 1hr prime blend stable. i know just 1 hour isn't anything, im just trying to get a good stable base oc at around 4.0ghz with a 3k nb before i go for a good long prime run.

edit: unfortunately this patriot ram doesn't oc well. i can get it to around 1700mhz and thats it. it will not do cas6, no matter what. i think its kinda shakey any time its over 1600. its great at the stock 1600 7-7-7-20 1.7v though. ic diamond is the tim.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
false advertising on the black edition. not too disappointed though. 15 is the max multi. i have the fsb at 300. still adjusting voltages to get it stable. i went high on the oc outta the gates and now im back to doing it the correct way. i have it 1hr stable at 4050mhz with the nb at 3000mhz. im kinda worried about adjusting the cpu-vdd at all because of the reports of people bricking these mobos by going too high on that setting. i set it at 1.200 and have the cpu at 1.43, down from the 1.45 that gave me 1hr prime blend stable. i know just 1 hour isn't anything, im just trying to get a good stable base oc at around 4.0ghz with a 3k nb before i go for a good long prime run.

edit: unfortunately this patriot ram doesn't oc well. i can get it to around 1700mhz and thats it. it will not do cas6, no matter what. i think its kinda shakey any time its over 1600. its great at the stock 1600 7-7-7-20 1.7v though. ic diamond is the tim.


So why didn't you get a 1055T that's 95 watts?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
So why didn't you get a 1055T that's 95 watts?

price. and fry's didn't have the 95w 1055t. i'd hate to order one from tigerdirect if its possibly the 125w that they actually send me. i dont want the hassle of sending it back and such. $179.99 is a hell of a deal imo. i also thought it was a be. you dont see the box until you get to the register at fry's. they keep em locked up in a cage behind the bank of registers.


----------



## Darth Llama

I was lazy when i did my first overclock and just uped cpu voltage and cranked up the multiplier, but having a bit of time on my hand yesterday I went at the 720BE again. (4th core unlocked)
I started with 5mhz increments on the cpu and got it to 250 mhz fairly quickly and was able to boot win7 64 and run bench test @3.5Ghz. It took 1.51 volts on the cpu to stabilize with 2 bumps on the multiplier 250x15 (3.75Ghz) and dropping the htt and NB multipliers to x8. I bumped the multiplier back to 14.5x250 (3.65Ghz) and raised the HTT/NB multipliers to x9 and cpu voltage to 1.49v and managed 3 hours of testing and went to bed. Woke up and its still running fine, but warm 38Âºc idle. I can only manage 1666mhz for the memory speeds or windows pukes. I settled it back to 1333mhz to tighten the timings. I think working with the voltages for the NB might get me to the 3.8Ghz I wanted from this 2.8Ghz cpu. When I get it all to the point of satisfaction I will upload the prime/cpuz validations.

( I grabbed a cpuz validation)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396760


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darth Llama* 
I was lazy when i did my first overclock and just uped cpu voltage and cranked up the multiplier, but having a bit of time on my hand yesterday I went at the 720BE again. (4th core unlocked)
I started with 5mhz increments on the cpu and got it to 250 mhz fairly quickly and was able to boot win7 64 and run bench test @3.5Ghz. It took 1.51 volts on the cpu to stabilize with 2 bumps on the multiplier 250x15 (3.75Ghz) and dropping the htt and NB multipliers to x8. I bumped the multiplier back to 14.5x250 (3.65Ghz) and raised the HTT/NB multipliers to x9 and cpu voltage to 1.49v and managed 3 hours of testing and went to bed. Woke up and its still running fine, but warm 38Âºc idle. I can only manage 1666mhz for the memory speeds or windows pukes. I settled it back to 1333mhz to tighten the timings. I think working with the voltages for the NB might get me to the 3.8Ghz I wanted from this 2.8Ghz cpu. When I get it all to the point of satisfaction I will upload the prime/cpuz validations.


Just so you know 1600 8-8-8-24 > 1333 7-7-7-21


----------



## N2Gaming

Mastif my corsairs are DDR2-1066 not DDR3-1066 :/


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Mastif my corsairs are DDR2-1066 not DDR3-1066 :/

I lol'd Glad to hear ya got yer self some ram! NOW GET TO OC'ing !


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Just so you know 1600 8-8-8-24 > 1333 7-7-7-21

RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 833.4 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-25
seems 1666 is a bit looser than 1600


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darth Llama* 
RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 833.4 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-25
seems 1666 is a bit looser than 1600

so @ 1600 you can run tighter timings?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Mastiff my corsairs are DDR2-1066 not DDR3-1066 :/

HA! Makes sense!!! I guess I ddin't even notice the "XMS2" down there! lol

Hey, I've been under the weather the last coulpe of days... Leave me lone.....


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
so @ 1600 you can run tighter timings?

it seems like.
but I'm pushing the fsb right now to the point my mem is not willing to go, i was trying for 1700mhz mem but no go. (1386 mhz for now with crap timings) I did get the fsb to 260mhz and the htt to 2600. (core v 1.52 / mem v 1.66 / NB v 1.3)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397030


----------



## Alex132

Just wondering what are the stock volts for XMS3's I've seen 1.5v and 1.65v :/ I currently have 9-9-9-24 1440mhz 1.5v. Also I cant seem to find the ram timings in the cell menu is it there?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darth Llama* 
it seems like.
but I'm pushing the fsb right now to the point my mem is not willing to go, i was trying for 1700mhz mem but no go. (1386 mhz for now with crap timings) I did get the fsb to 260mhz and the htt to 2600. (core v 1.52 / mem v 1.66 / NB v 1.3)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397030


So pump a step or two worth of volts into the NB Chipset... Did you try increaing the CPU DDR-PHY Voltage to at least 1.25v-1.28v? I need 1.27v for Cas6 1600mhz.


----------



## Mastiffman

[Duplicate. Sorry]


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Just wondering what are the stock volts for XMS3's I've seen 1.5v and 1.65v :/ I currently have 9-9-9-24 1440mhz 1.5v. Also I cant seem to find the ram timings in the cell menu is it there?

they are in the dram config sub menu.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

so far i have this 12hr stable. it idles at 21-22c (20c ambient) and the highest temp it hit in prime95 was 49c on air. cpu-nb 1.40v. for whatever reason i cant adjust the ram tRAS in bios. auto is the only option. im using bios v1.F, i tried v1.D also.


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
so far i have this 12hr stable. it idles at 21-22c (20c ambient) and the highest temp it hit in prime95 was 49c on air. cpu-nb 1.40v. for whatever reason i cant adjust the ram tRAS in bios. auto is the only option. im using bios v1.F, i tried v1.D also.

Not bad!









My 95W 1055T finally came in yesterday as well and I've been tweaking it ever since. Got a 4.0GHz OC going at 286 (fsb) x 14 (multi) at 1.43v with the latest BIOS, volts are higher then I'd expected but temps are wonderful. Idle is 24C and 49C on max load (27C ambient).


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Not bad!









My 95W 1055T finally came in yesterday as well and I've been tweaking it ever since. Got a 4.0GHz OC going at 286 (fsb) x 14 (multi) at 1.43v with the latest BIOS, volts are higher then I'd expected but temps are wonderful. Idle is 24C and 49C on max load (27C ambient).


 Nice! But have you tried a little lower CPU V's and raise the NB chipset voltage at all? Might yield better temps at lower voltage while keeping the same OC...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


so far i have this 12hr stable. it idles at 21-22c (20c ambient) and the highest temp it hit in prime95 was 49c on air. cpu-nb 1.40v. for whatever reason i cant adjust the ram tRAS in bios. auto is the only option. im using bios v1.F, i tried v1.D also.


nice bro you got the 1075t







how much did you get it for?

That sucks about the tRAS


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
nice bro you got the 1075t







how much did you get it for?

That sucks about the tras

$179.99


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


$179.99


that sounds Yummy!

Where was it Fry's? I think I saw an ad of theirs of that same exact price... wte very cheap


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice! But have you tried a little lower CPU V's and raise the NB chipset voltage at all? Might yield better temps at lower voltage while keeping the same OC...










You can see the info in my sig. I ran Prime95 Small FFTs and my system stabilizes rock solid @ 1.43V, anything lower results in Prime95 failing or BSOD.

Other then the vcore I raised my CPU NB voltage to 1.300v @ 2860MHz (10x). I haven't yet spent time trying to find the perfect CPU NB voltage, but I ran both Prime95 and Memtest for 6 hours straight and the system held up fine.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


that sounds Yummy!

Where was it Fry's? I think I saw an ad of theirs of that same exact price... wte very cheap


yeah it was fry's. i posted the link a page or two back. might be in store only. here's my part # and last 6 of the serial #
HDT75TFBCRBOX H00534
its a higher number than i would have liked but the cpu-nb runs at 3000 and i havent had a cold boot issue or any issue for that matter. so im happy with it so far.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
that sounds Yummy!

Where was it Fry's? I think I saw an ad of theirs of that same exact price... wte very cheap


Yeah, but for $10-$20 more I'd much rather have the 95watter.... Would run cooler and that's more important to me. Heat is the UK (Ultimate Killer)!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
You can see the info in my sig. I ran Prime95 Small FFTs and my system stabilizes rock solid @ 1.43V, anything lower results in Prime95 failing or BSOD.

Other then the vcore I raised my CPU NB voltage to 1.300v @ 2860MHz (10x). I haven't yet spent time trying to find the perfect CPU NB voltage, but I ran both Prime95 and Memtest for 6 hours straight and the system held up fine.









Understandable, but this why I asked if you "Tried" lowering the CPU VCore and Raising the *NB CHIPSET* Voltage (not the CPU-NB!? Those are 2 different things) to counterbalance the lowered vCore Volts being that you are have raised the HTRClk As much as you have. (I understand that you have to as well, to get the 4ghz)...







LOL








Ultimately yielding Lwer Load Temps.......


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Understandable, but this why I asked if you "Tried" lowering the CPU VCore and Raising the *NB CHIPSET* Voltage (not the CPU-NB!? Those are 2 different things) to counterbalance the lowered vCore Volts being that you are have raised the HTRClk As much as you have. (I understand that you have to as well, to get the 4ghz)...







LOL








Ultimately yielding Lwer Load Temps.......

LOL sorry I'm so lost, I never knew or heard of voltage counterbalancing, or that adding voltage to the NB can result in lower stable CPU vcores. As for "HTRClk", are you refering to the HT Link frequency? If so I have it set at 2002MHz (286 fsb x 7 multi).

So what voltage should I set my NB to exactly?









and after that is complete, all I need to do is keep undervolting my CPU until it's stable? Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
LOL sorry I'm so lost, I never knew or heard of voltage counterbalancing, or that adding voltage to the NB can result in lower stable CPU vcores. As for "HTRClk", are you refering to the HT Link frequency? If so I have it set at 2002MHz (286 fsb x 7 multi).

So what voltage should I set my NB to exactly?









and after that is complete, all I need to do is keep undervolting my CPU until it's stable? Thanks

he is referring to the FSB/HTT/HTRclock lol it has so many names.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i keep hearing that the thuban temp sensors are inaccuarate. this could explain how Regamaster had lower idle temps than the ambient temp. someone said you have to add 10c to whatever its reading. i put this to the test by shutting off all my fans and running prime. it took about an hour to get it to 59c. so if that add 10c were true, this cpu kept running at 69c. i need to do some research.


----------



## mav2000

I would guess thats for idle temps...load temps seem to work out about 5 degrees lower i think...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
LOL sorry I'm so lost, I never knew or heard of voltage counterbalancing, or that adding voltage to the NB can result in lower stable CPU vcores. As for "HTRClk", are you refering to the HT Link frequency? If so I have it set at 2002MHz (286 fsb x 7 multi).

So what voltage should I set my NB to exactly?









and after that is complete, all I need to do is keep undervolting my CPU until it's stable? Thanks

No need for apologies but apology accepted just the same!

Front Side Bus (FSB) was the old tech used by AMD back before 2003 (Intel used it up until the Nehalem). This was the connection between the CPU and the rest of the components. Hypertransport is now the connection between the CPU core within the Processor and the rest fo the Components. 286mhz is the HT Reference Clock (Or Hypertransport Reference Clock) or HTRC. the HTRC is merely that. A refernce clock to base frequency of the CPU, Core interconnects and Ram.

Intels old Fsb was MAX OC's to about 2ghz whcih only provided about 16gb/s max bandwidth for the Entire System.

*AMD's HyperTransport Link being a Larger Path and in Duplex (Double or up and down in this case) can provide upto 64gb/s Max bandwidth for the Entire System. That's at 4000 2ghz up and 2Ghz Down at 16bits per direction.*

THIS reason alone is why it is not neccesary to OC the Hypertransport Link on AMD systems. Unless one is doing some Major, I mean Major 3D rendering of some sort, there is really no need to go beyond 1.8ghz to 2ghz HT Link frequency....

Hope this helps with your understanding.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
No need for apologies but apology accepted just the same!

Front Side Bus (FSB) was the old tech used by AMD back before 2003 (Intel used it up until the Nehalem). This was the connection between the CPU and the rest of the components. Hypertransport is now the connection between the CPU core within the Processor and the rest fo the Components. 286mhz is the HT Reference Clock (Or Hypertransport Reference Clock) or HTRC. the HTRC is merely that. A refernce clock to base frequency of the CPU, Core interconnects and Ram.

Intels old Fsb was MAX OC's to about 2ghz whcih only provided about 16gb/s max bandwidth for the Entire System.

*AMD's HyperTransport Link being a Larger Path and in Duplex (Double or up and down in this case) can provide upto 64gb/s Max bandwidth for the Entire System. That's at 4000 2ghz up and 2Ghz Down at 16bits per direction.*

THIS reason alone is why it is not neccesary to OC the Hypertransport Link on AMD systems. Unless one is doing some Major, I mean Major 3D rendering of some sort, there is really no need to go beyond 1.8ghz to 2ghz HT Link frequency....

Hope this helps with your understanding.









Wow, that alone was a good bit of info to learn! +1 rep


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i've noticed slightly better 3dmark scores with a higher ht link. by slightly i mean no more than 50 points.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

2hrs stable so far with 3200nb. still trying to figure out whats going on with the temps (accuracy and such). i decided that since the base of the heatsink and pipes are not very warm, the cpu isn't very warm. thats my scientific analysis.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
2hrs stable so far with 3200nb. still trying to figure out whats going on with the temps (accuracy and such). i decided that since the base of the heatsink and pipes are not very warm, the cpu isn't very warm. thats my scientific analysis.

thats kick ass bro








If i ever get one.. hopefully I could reach that high on NB.. I haven't ran still 3000NB on my 965 on this mobo... I'll need to flash the bios to play with it


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
thats kick ass bro








If i ever get one.. hopefully I could reach that high on NB.. I haven't ran still 3000NB on my 965 on this mobo... I'll need to flash the bios to play with it

i couldn't get anything over 2800 stable on my 965. its strange not having an unlocked mutiplier after having one for almost a year. gotta think about what the other settings are at all the time now. i guess i do have a sempron 140 that doesn't have an unlocked multi. thats a fun chip. it cost $30 and i dont care if it burns up. i've gotten it to 4ghz but kinda hit a wall there. no time for that now that i have this thuban!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i couldn't get anything over 2800 stable on my 965. its strange not having an unlocked mutiplier after having one for almost a year. gotta think about what the other settings are at all the time now. i guess i do have a sempron 140 that doesn't have an unlocked multi. thats a fun chip. it cost $30 and i dont care if it burns up. i've gotten it to 4ghz but kinda hit a wall there. no time for that now that i have this thuban!









yeah 2800NB is the max I can handle on my 965 on 1.3v... if I go to 3000NB I get cold boots issue

Wait(getting confused since you mentioned a sempron 140 in the middle lol)... with your 1075t you don't have an unlocked multiplier... What? I thought that version was a black edition.. like the 1090t


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Hope this helps with your understanding.










I see.. thanks for the insight. I'm still curious though, do you know an ideal voltage I should set my NB at before I begin to undervolt the CPU? I don't want to add too much voltage to my NB by accident, thanks.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

the 1075T is not a black edition. it has been listed that way on a few sites. maybe they will come out with an unlocked version. tomorow is when the new cpus were supposed to be released (1075T, 970BE, maybe 1035T) so we'll see then. i got 15 days to return the cpu, fry's has an awesome return policy. as long as its not visually damaged, they take it back, no questions asked.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


the 1075T is not a black edition. it has been listed that way on a few sites. maybe they will come out with an unlocked version. tomorow is when the new cpus were supposed to be released (1075T, 970BE, maybe 1035T) so we'll see then. i got 15 days to return the cpu, fry's has an awesome return policy. as long as its not visually damaged, they take it back, no questions asked.


buu I definitely read wrong around a while back

don't return it...







its a yummy 6 cores.... unless you want the 1090t then change it and pay the extra


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i had originally posted that it was a black edition. false advertising.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


yeah 2800NB is the max I can handle on my 965 on 1.3v... if I go to 3000NB I get cold boots issue


Have you tried raising your FSB/HT Ref. clock to get better NB OCs? I also get the cold boot issue with the 14x/15x multiplier for the NB-CPU, but if I use say 250 or 300 for my FSB, I can get away with going up to 3000mhz without touching the cold boot problems. You'll have to turn down the multipliers for your other settings (CPU,RAM,HT Link) of course. Try it out!


----------



## algreen

Just updated my BIOS to 1.15 (F) via M-Flash and lost my main storage RAID 0 array. Thankfully, the second RAID 0, with my OS, is still fine. What gives? I have done every update in this fashion with the same setup for a year with no issues. I the lost RAID recoverable without a format?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Just updated my BIOS to 1.15 (F) via M-Flash and lost my main storage RAID 0 array. Thankfully, the second RAID 0, with my OS, is still fine. What gives? I have done every update in this fashion with the same setup for a year with no issues. I the lost RAID recoverable without a format?


Maybe if you revert back to an older BIOS, it will work again? There have been users in this thread from the past that had RAID issues with BIOS updates and reverting back fixed it for them.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Just updated my BIOS to 1.15 (F) via M-Flash and lost my main storage RAID 0 array. Thankfully, the second RAID 0, with my OS, is still fine. What gives? I have done every update in this fashion with the same setup for a year with no issues. I the lost RAID recoverable without a format?


double check your cables power and sata. Make sure they work, are tight, and in the right order.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Have you tried raising your FSB/HT Ref. clock to get better NB OCs? I also get the cold boot issue with the 14x/15x multiplier for the NB-CPU, but if I use say 250 or 300 for my FSB, I can get away with going up to 3000mhz without touching the cold boot problems. You'll have to turn down the multipliers for your other settings (CPU,RAM,HT Link) of course. Try it out!









Don't worry, yes I have played with FSB at 300 and still on the NB at 3000 if I shut off my computer wait several hours try to turn it back on.. it won't post, I'd have to clear CMOS to get back in... so no matter FSB or NB multiplier.. I always get cold boot issue with anything higher than 2800

The solution is a simple bios update... Mastiffman has suggested the one's that work fine using above 14x or 3000NB etc... but I don't need to update my bios I'm happy with my current overclock and my system is perfectly stable.. If I buy a 6 cores then its an obligation that I'll have to update my bios version in order to use it lol

Don't worry I know very much the limits of what my 965(been with me for over 4 motherboards on all stabled 4Ghz) & mobo currently can handle.. now I'm saving $$$ for a new cpu & set of rams.. till then I'll keep my settings how they are right now


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
2hrs stable so far with 3200nb. still trying to figure out whats going on with the temps (accuracy and such). i decided that since the base of the heatsink and pipes are not very warm, the cpu isn't very warm. thats my scientific analysis.

That is VERY NICE!!! I'm looking forward to getting one. Well any 6 core really just for the fact of the Better IMC's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
I see.. thanks for the insight. I'm still curious though, do you know an ideal voltage I should set my NB at before I begin to undervolt the CPU? I don't want to add too much voltage to my NB by accident, thanks.

You bet. Try 1.25-1.28v for the NB Chipset and don't worry abuot frying it as long as your temps are good. reasons?

1. I've had mine as high as 1.475v for a few weeks when I first got the board. I had an 810 and was cranking the HTRC.
2. It's under warranty!?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-ph...cessor-review/
new amd cpu's reviewed. they have a screen shot of a 4.2ghz oc with a 6 minute prime run. they claim its 100% stable. apparently thats all it takes at guru3d.

i cant get mine to boot with the cpu-nb at 3300mhz. no problem at 3200mhz, either i hit my max fsb (330) or the cpu-nb is at its limit. anything over 4.1ghz on the cpu takes a major bump in voltage it seems. still getting it fine tuned.


----------



## algreen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
double check your cables power and sata. Make sure they work, are tight, and in the right order.

That's a good idea, but everything was working fine a moment earlier. I will try flashing back to E tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-ph...cessor-review/
new amd cpu's reviewed. they have a screen shot of a 4.2ghz oc with a 6 minute prime run. they claim its 100% stable. apparently thats all it takes at guru3d.

i cant get mine to boot with the cpu-nb at 3300mhz. no problem at 3200mhz, either i hit my max fsb (330) or the cpu-nb is at its limit. anything over 4.1ghz on the cpu takes a major bump in voltage it seems. still getting it fine tuned.


not bad considering they got a 178, 52, and what looks like 26. I still know they are binned for tryouts soooooo.........

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


That's a good idea, but everything was working fine a moment earlier. I will try flashing back to E tonight. Fingers crossed.


was not sure on the complete circumstances. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rchads89

Does anyone know if this mobo will take the new x4 970 ?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Does anyone know if this mobo will take the new x4 970 ?

any am3 cpu will work with this mobo including the 140w cpu's.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
any am3 cpu will work with this mobo including the 140w cpu's.

good stuff thanks


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Does anyone know if this mobo will take the new x4 970 ?

No point in getting a 970, its just a 965 with a multi boost and price increase, especially since AM3+ (Bulldozer) is around the corner


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
No point in getting a 970, its just a 965 with a multi boost and price increase, especially since AM3+ (Bulldozer) is around the corner

agreed!!!!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ok...

I have been scratching my head for an hour now trying o figure where I should place this post. Moderators... please feel free to move it if I am in the wrong place.

I can only make one upgrade at this time. I am considering changing either my (check siggy/system for details):

- MoBo -> to ASUS Crosshair (least likely since the 790fx-gd70 is still a good pick)
- Memory -> I feel they are holding me back in my OC'ing attempts
- Cooling -> Thinking of water cooling
- CPU -> Almost bought the AMD 1055 today

I am leaning towards memory and CPU. Presently I see a few BSOD's when attempting to go over 3.8 Ghz OC which leads me to believe my memory may be in need of upfrading. If I go this route, I need low profiles.

I am just a bit stumped right now. Help???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn* 
Ok...

I have been scratching my head for an hour now trying o figure where I should place this post. Moderators... please feel free to move it if I am in the wrong place.

I can only make one upgrade at this time. I am considering changing either my (check siggy/system for details):

- MoBo -> to ASUS Crosshair (least likely since the 790fx-gd70 is still a good pick)
- Memory -> I feel they are holding me back in my OC'ing attempts
- Cooling -> Thinking of water cooling
- CPU -> Almost bought the AMD 1055 today

I am leaning towards memory and CPU. Presently I see a few BSOD's when attempting to go over 3.8 Ghz OC which leads me to believe my memory may be in need of upfrading. If I go this route, I need low profiles.

I am just a bit stumped right now. Help???


ok how are you trying to OC? As your 965 is unlocked and should do 3.6 at stock IMHO. Altho you are prob being help back by your cooler. Remember this is a 140w chip you are using.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
ok how are you trying to OC? As your 965 is unlocked and should do 3.6 at stock IMHO. Altho you are prob being help back by your cooler. Remember this is a 140w chip you are using.

I am at 19x200=3800 @ 1.472V at present. Anything over 3856 starts acting up. Mainly BSOD.

Memory at 800 Mhz, 9-9-6-22 @ 1.8V (was gonna try for 5 and 21 next). Upped my NB voltage to 1.35 (maybe - lost my numbers sheet).

NB freq. is at 2600. When I try higher... she acts up.

BTW... haven't updated my system yet but I just installed the Thermaltake FRIO. under game load, I barely scratch 50C. OCCT gets me into 56-57C but we need to consider my ambien is average of 32C. CPU stock speed is 3.4 and rated at 125w. The MoBo is capable of up to 140w.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
No point in getting a 970, its just a 965 with a multi boost and price increase, especially since AM3+ (Bulldozer) is around the corner

I just can't agree with that. People said the same thing about the 965 when comparing it to the 955 (that it was only a 200mhz bump and price increase). The 965 has had better chances of getting a 4ghz CPU/3ghz NB OC than the 955, so you never know with the 970. Though if you already have a 955/965, then I agree that there's no point in that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn* 
I am at 19x200=3800 @ 1.472V at present. Anything over 3856 starts acting up. Mainly BSOD.

Memory at 800 Mhz, 9-9-6-22 @ 1.8V (was gonna try for 5 and 21 next). Upped my NB voltage to 1.35 (maybe - lost my numbers sheet).

NB freq. is at 2600. When I try higher... she acts up.

BTW... haven't updated my system yet but I just installed the Thermaltake FRIO. under game load, I barely scratch 50C. OCCT gets me into 56-57C but we need to consider my ambien is average of 32C. CPU stock speed is 3.4 and rated at 125w. The MoBo is capable of up to 140w.

C2 965's are 140w. did you run mem test on that ram? 9-9-6 just seems insane. 1.472 is low I run mine at 3.9 and 1.51 in bios. First thing I would do is drop the NB and core oc's and run mem test with those timings. One pass will not do. it needs to run multiple passes! I had some OCZ's that made it through 2 pass no prob but the third and poof BSOD everytime. Check that ram first then if no BSOD overnight run your NB back up and repeat. if thats fine then put the core OC back in. somewhere in that process I bet you will bsod(most likely mem timings)

Also I have found that once I start getting my cores up to 50c+ I start to experience issues. hence why I dont run 4.0 24/7 needs too much v.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
I just can't agree with that. People said the same thing about the 965 when comparing it to the 955 (that it was only a 200mhz bump and price increase). The 965 has had better chances of getting a 4ghz CPU/3ghz NB OC than the 955, so you never know with the 970. Though if you already have a 955/965, then I agree that there's no point in that.

While I see your point, the main point is that bulldozer is around the corner. save some cash for boards and cpus or if your like me wait for AM4....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn* 
I am at 19x200=3800 @ 1.472V at present. Anything over 3856 starts acting up. Mainly BSOD.

Memory at 800 Mhz, 9-9-6-22 @ 1.8V (was gonna try for 5 and 21 next). Upped my NB voltage to 1.35 (maybe - lost my numbers sheet).

NB freq. is at 2600. When I try higher... she acts up.

BTW... haven't updated my system yet but I just installed the Thermaltake FRIO. under game load, I barely scratch 50C. OCCT gets me into 56-57C but we need to consider my ambien is average of 32C. CPU stock speed is 3.4 and rated at 125w. The MoBo is capable of up to 140w.

Actually the C2 stepping of the 965 is rated at 140W TDP, not the 125W TDP of the C3 stepping. Also, increasing the CPU voltage makes your CPU go past it's rated TDP, although it's nothing this motherboard can't handle.

I was wondering why are you making your last 2 timings so low (6-22) when your first two are high (9-9)? Normally, RAM has timings like 7-7-7-20 or 9-9-9-24 or if it's not evened timings, it would be like 6-8-6-22.

It would be best to put your RAM at it's rated/stock timings and then go about overclocking your CPU/NB. After you have the desired CPU/NB OC, then you can start overclocking the RAM. This might be why you're getting BSoDs, probably memory dumps caused by the weird/unstable timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
While I see your point, the main point is that bulldozer is around the corner. save some cash for boards and cpus or if your like me wait for AM4....

Just sayin'.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn* 
I am at 19x200=3800 @ 1.472V at present. Anything over 3856 starts acting up. Mainly BSOD.

Memory at 800 Mhz, 9-9-6-22 @ 1.8V (was gonna try for 5 and 21 next). Upped my NB voltage to 1.35 (maybe - lost my numbers sheet).

NB freq. is at 2600. When I try higher... she acts up.

BTW... haven't updated my system yet but I just installed the Thermaltake FRIO. under game load, I barely scratch 50C. OCCT gets me into 56-57C but we need to consider my ambien is average of 32C. CPU stock speed is 3.4 and rated at 125w. The MoBo is capable of up to 140w.

Dude you live kind of close to me(about 5-8min)... I can help you out on reaching 4ghz obviously lol

Did you forget I have 965... as well same mobo..... we both are running on air... etc... Guaynabo


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Actually the C2 stepping of the 965 is rated at 140W TDP, not the 125W TDP of the C3 stepping. Also, increasing the CPU voltage makes your CPU go past it's rated TDP, although it's nothing this motherboard can't handle.

I was wondering why are you making your last 2 timings so low (6-22) when your first two are high (9-9)? Normally, RAM has timings like 7-7-7-20 or 9-9-9-24 or if it's not evened timings, it would be like 6-8-6-22.

It would be best to put your RAM at it's rated/stock timings and then go about overclocking your CPU/NB. After you have the desired CPU/NB OC, then you can start overclocking the RAM. This might be why you're getting BSoDs, probably memory dumps caused by the weird/unstable timings.

Just sayin'.










So... being C2 stepped I am actually at 140W then? Hmmm... Ok. Was not aware of that in all honesty.

As fr timings... I can not touch the first two timings. If I do... kaput. The last 2 timings though.... as you can see, there are no complaints by the system. That was just me playing around a bit and was able to get there with a 4 hr. prime95.

Will take you advice on stocking the mem and returning to the cpu/nb.

I thank all so far on comments... but any suggestions on what I could consider for upgrade? Otherwise will have to spend the money taking the wifey to dinner!!!! Old No. 7 won't like that.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Dude you live kind of close to me(about 5-8min)... I can help you out on reaching 4ghz obviously lol

Did you forget I have 965... as well same mobo..... we both are running on air... etc... Guaynabo









Cool... let me get back from a biz trip to Miami and I will PM you then.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm not sure if it's been posted here yet but apparently the SLI hack for GTX 460 firmi GF104 patch has been released.

I should have a fresh new set of Redlines either today or tomorrow so that I can finally see what all the GD70 HYPE is all about.


----------



## Dreamlane

Found one of these boards refurb'd for 90.00(USD) shipped on ebay, is there anything I should be worried about when buying one of these?! It seems like an insanely good price...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dreamlane*


Found one of these boards refurb'd for 90.00(USD) shipped on ebay, is there anything I should be worried about when buying one of these?! It seems like an insanely good price...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en


just look for the usual stuff on a used mobo; burn marks, bad caps, solder points. you wont really know if it works untill you get it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dreamlane*


Found one of these boards refurb'd for 90.00(USD) shipped on ebay, is there anything I should be worried about when buying one of these?! It seems like an insanely good price...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en


"Manufacturer refurbished: An item that has been professionally restored to working order by a manufacturer or manufacturer-approved vendor. This means the product has been inspected, cleaned, and repaired to meet manufacturer specifications and is in excellent condition. "
from e-bay listing

So should be like new


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dreamlane* 
Found one of these boards refurb'd for 90.00(USD) shipped on ebay, is there anything I should be worried about when buying one of these?! It seems like an insanely good price...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en

Lack of a good warranty... read fine print if any.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

This was a good board I loved it but now im ditching it for intel. Just got my MSI Big Bang X Power mobo in and a 3rd MSI 5870 Lighting.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi all. I finally tried this mobo for a few days now and am not able to get my os installed in any raid configuration yet. I can set the raid but once the raid is configured the bios no longer detects the hdd's and the os don't detect them either. I'm trying to install Win 7 x64 and can not figure this one out. This is the most difficult raid set up I have ever attempted to get Windows installed on.

Could it be the HDD's in my sig that are causing the issues?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hi all. I finally tried this mobo for a few days now and am not able to get my os installed in any raid configuration yet. I can set the raid but once the raid is configured the bios no longer detects the hdd's and the os don't detect them either. I'm trying to install Win 7 x64 and can not figure this one out. This is the most difficult raid set up I have ever attempted to get Windows installed on.

Could it be the HDD's in my sig that are causing the issues?


It could be the way it is setup. Because you cant get into windows to tell it to use them as GBP. What I would do is install on a spare drive then use the windows back up to make a complete copy and put it on that drive. Now make a restore disc and setup your raid. pop in the restore disc and then use the copy from your spare drive and walla :0 I hope. If that does not work I have another possible fix.


----------



## N2Gaming

Man that sounds like way to much work more than what it's worth IMO. I still don't know how to make a back up nor how to restore a back up once I have one saved.









On my Destroyer it is as easy as 1-2-3 bam raid done and windows installed.

I think I'll try to install the raid drivers at the windows 7 screen where it's not seing any drives to install the os to then go from there. If that don't work then I'll try to use the JMicron ports just to see if they are any easier.

If I can get the JMicron ports to install my raid then there has to be something terribly wrong. Maybe I need to update my bios or some thing. IDK but I'm not going to give up so easy and back up and restore just seems like a bass acwards way of getting a Raid instal working.

Thank you for your reply Eclipse.

EDIT: It turned out the be the Win 7 X64 drivers. After downloading and unzipping the drivers to a usb thumb/flash drive the OS installation was able to find my RAID array and is now installing the OS. Woo hoo or is that yippi Skippy


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Man that sounds like way to much work more than what it's worth IMO. I still don't know how to make a back up nor how to restore a back up once I have one saved.









On my Destroyer it is as easy as 1-2-3 bam raid done and windows installed.

I think I'll try to install the raid drivers at the windows 7 screen where it's not seing any drives to install the os to then go from there. If that don't work then I'll try to use the JMicron ports just to see if they are any easier.

If I can get the JMicron ports to install my raid then there has to be something terribly wrong. Maybe I need to update my bios or some thing. IDK but I'm not going to give up so easy and back up and restore just seems like a bass acwards way of getting a Raid instal working.

Thank you for your reply Eclipse.

EDIT: It turned out the be the Win 7 X64 drivers. After downloading and unzipping the drivers to a usb thumb/flash drive the OS installation was able to find my RAID array and is now installing the OS. Woo hoo or is that yippi Skippy










Great to hear!







I should have thought of that. o well leave it to me to go worst case.

So you now have 3TB mirrored WOW! prob usable space around 2.25TB?
How is the speed, single drive vs the raid array?


----------



## N2Gaming

well so far I have not tested the mobo out w/just a single drive. For now my lowest win7 performance score is 6.3 due to the 3x RAID'd hard drives. I have never used any software to really test hdd's performance in the past so I don't know if there is any real world performance gain by using raid. I'm told there is and read every where that there is so there must be other wise why would enthusiasts go through so much trouble to get it working. I have the array set up to only use 750GB accross all 3 drives instead of the full disk size of each HDD.

Now that I know how to get the raid array set up I may try to use more than 3 drives in RAID 0 which is what I am doing atm.

Man it's hot in my garage so that first celebration beer went down extra fast and smooth.









I know I'll have tons of other questions as well regarding optimizing my settings and what not. I still need to get my USB thumb wifi-G adaptor Drivers installed and configured so I can has interwebz on it out in the garage. That will make it so much easier to upload images, benchmark scores, cpu validations etc etc.

Oh one of the other things that slowed me down was I had to hand record all my 955 settings on my Destroyer before swopping it out for the 940. I did not want to loose my max stable good OC settings on the Destroyer just in case the MSI GD70 does not pan out for some reason. The only reason I can think of at the moment would be no GTX 460 SLI hack support but by the sounds of it they have that all worked out by now.

There is still much more work ahead of me in order to learn how to properly use this mobo and what makes it really tick. ATM it is running 3600MHz cpu and 2400MHz CPU NB Freq. w/ram at 1600MHZ 6-8-6-24-1T as far as I can tell. I still have to install a lot of applications like CPU-Z before I can be certain this thing is running optimally and stable.

I'll report back w/some soon with my first CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Great to hear I am sure you will love it! What was your max on the destroyer?
Here's HD tune pro trial.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Eclipse. There is one more application I have to download to unzip that one just to be able to use it...







Yipi N2 goes to find a Winrar download.


----------



## N2Gaming

Here is a CPU-Z Validation. My Ram is running a lot looser than I thought I had it set at. IDK why but I has to figure this one out. Thie bios is all greek to me at this point. I'm not use to having options to adjust the timmings per ram module.


----------



## sendblink23

that is odd... i only see that 1600 ram timing if its set on auto.. are you sure you manually set the timings?

select BOTH
then just change the same timing on both


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
that is odd... i only see that 1600 ram timing if its set on auto.. are you sure you manually set the timings?

select BOTH
then just change the same timing on both

That is exactly what I thought I did.

Oh here is my first 790FX-GD70 Vantage run vs my Destroyer Vantage run

The settings are not optimized at this point and I have not installed the AMD ATI Catalist chipset drivers yet. I'm not sure if this is the problem or if I should wait until I get the SLi hack working before I intall the ATI catalist drivers.

EDIT:

OK I found out that my ram setttings were on auto after all and every time I try to set them to stock settings of 6-8-6-24-1T the system can't hang.

I think I need to find out what my max save voltages are for all my hardware before I just go abitrarily bumping voltages up and killing perfectly fine hardware.

My next step is to try to increase my RAM's drive strength to see if that will give me better ram timmings.

Oh by the way here is my latest CPU-Z Validaiton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Great to hear I am sure you will love it! What was your max on the destroyer?
Here's HD tune pro trial.

Here is what the system scores w/that test on all default settings just as it is right after installing it. I just opened it up and started the test w/out adjusting any settings.










Here I chose the short stroke option check box to see what the difference would be and the results speak for them self.










Then I altered the short stroke to the max of 100gb. see results below.










This time I really am off to go back into the bios to actually save my profile this time before I start any more tweeking. This is a some what stable setting that I can fine tune and from here on in it will be my default save to get out of trouble saved setting on the first bios save bank # 1


----------



## Kokin

Hey guys I saw this week's ad for Fry's and they are selling the 95W version of the x6 1055 for only $150. Pretty good deal if anyone is still looking for it.

I don't like the new BIOS, I seemed to crash with settings I was guaranteed stable before.


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I just put a waterblock on my Phenom 555, and while I was tearing away at stuff replaced the TIM on my NB, my temps atm are 57c... is this ok for a stock temp?

EDIT: So... with everest telling me my CPU is 40c and my NB is 58c I crashed out of Prime95

My Cpu is at 3.8ghz with 1.43v everything else is on auto, I BSOD'd then my pc restarted


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
So I just put a waterblock on my Phenom 555, and while I was tearing away at stuff replaced the TIM on my NB, my temps atm are 57c... is this ok for a stock temp?

EDIT: So... with everest telling me my CPU is 40c and my NB is 58c I crashed out of Prime95

My Cpu is at 3.8ghz with 1.43v everything else is on auto, I BSOD'd then my pc restarted

what are you using for a loop? sounds like temp issues on the cpu. Might just be a bad seat tho. Or possible that one of the cores is bad hence why it is a 555.


----------



## Chopxsticks

I have a switech 655 going into a 360rad going into the cpu block. I did unlock it to 4 cores... I hope its not a bad chip. I can run blend at 3.6 np, the 3.8ghz is whats BSOD, its also high 80's were I live today so thats not helping.

I have 3 yate loons pushing air through my Rad, however this I am unsure, should I have them on top of my rad, sucking outside air in? I have them mounted under it sucking air from inside my pc through the fins....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
I have a switech 655 going into a 360rad going into the cpu block. I did unlock it to 4 cores... I hope its not a bad chip. I can run blend at 3.6 np, the 3.8ghz is whats BSOD, its also high 80's were I live today so thats not helping.

I have 3 yate loons pushing air through my Rad, however this I am unsure, should I have them on top of my rad, sucking outside air in? I have them mounted under it sucking air from inside my pc through the fins....

try turning one of the cores off that you enabled then try prime again. if still BSOD then turn the other off and repeat. that should tell you if it is the cores.

How you have it setup seems good to me.


----------



## Chopxsticks

So its stable at 3.6ghz on 4 cores, do I turn it up to 3.8ghz on 3 cores and test to see if it works?

Also is the 58c for a NorthBridge temp ok on auto settings?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
So its stable at 3.6ghz on 4 cores, do I turn it up to 3.8ghz on 3 cores and test to see if it works?

Also is the 58c for a NorthBridge temp ok on auto settings?

58c is not good. Mine is 35c w/stock TIM


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys I'm having a heck of a time trying to get this mobo to overclock. I'm not to familiar w/what does what still but I think I'm slowly getting the hang of it.

ATM my NB on the MOBO is running at 55c in Everest Ultimate 5.0 and I ended up w/a bad stick of ram from the kit I just got. :/ My CPU Idles at 44c and loads up to 56c but keep in mind it's easily 96f in my garage atm. It was one of those HOT California Days.

Here are some screen shots if any one wants to take a look and possibly tell me what I'm doing wrong or how I might can improve on my overclock.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
58c is not good. Mine is 35c w/stock TIM


/sigh I new I should not have played around with it... I probably put to much TIM on it, the stuff came out so fast...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
/sigh I new I should not have played around with it... I probably put to much TIM on it, the stuff came out so fast...

at all honesty.. even if you put it properly(re-apply the TIM) it won't go as low as his... the reality NB temp reads are differently on almost everybody with this mobo.. its pretty random

many people is around 50's, others 40's & and some like his 30's

On all occasions its fine.. because we are all still far away from 80c

But Yes if I were you I would, re-apply again at least so that it lowers just a bit. You currently have 58c(22c from max) which is not that bad... but if you manage to lower it to around between 48-53c you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
So its stable at 3.6ghz on 4 cores, do I turn it up to 3.8ghz on 3 cores and test to see if it works?

Also is the 58c for a NorthBridge temp ok on auto settings?


correct
58 is fine I run hotter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
58c is not good. Mine is 35c w/stock TIM


Max is 80c so he is fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys I'm having a heck of a time trying to get this mobo to overclock. I'm not to familiar w/what does what still but I think I'm slowly getting the hang of it.

ATM my NB on the MOBO is running at 55c in Everest Ultimate 5.0 and I ended up w/a bad stick of ram from the kit I just got. :/ My CPU Idles at 44c and loads up to 56c but keep in mind it's easily 96f in my garage atm. It was one of those HOT California Days.

Here are some screen shots if any one wants to take a look and possibly tell me what I'm doing wrong or how I might can improve on my overclock.


Change to DCT0 to both and then you will see double the options and you have to enter timings twice. will post a pic in a bit.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Change to DCT0 to both and then you will see double the options and you have to enter timings twice. will post a pic in a bit.

I'm only running one stick of ram atm.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm only running one stick of ram atm.









o I just noticed that in a pic i guess I missed.







just looked at your sig....









try adding cpu-nb volts. I would start around 1.3

what might be causing this issue may be heat









you might try loosing some heat by running the cpu @ stock to test out your memory. I have found that when I get over 52 on the cores I start having problems hence why I run 3.9 instead of 4.0

what are you using for cooling again?










wait did you have you AM2+ setup running with those same voltages?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
/sigh I new I should not have played around with it... I probably put to much TIM on it, the stuff came out so fast...

I guess I should have not said not good, but hotter than I like to see. Just be careful reapplying the TIM. Make sure you get the screws nice and snug, but no too tight cuz you can strip out the heatsink with the threaded insert if you bottom out the screw. I know I did it on my first board. Thank God MSI RMA'd it anyway. I love those guys.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
o I just noticed that in a pic i guess I missed.







just looked at your sig....









try adding cpu-nb volts. I would start around 1.3

what might be causing this issue may be heat









you might try loosing some heat by running the cpu @ stock to test out your memory. I have found that when I get over 52 on the cores I start having problems hence why I run 3.9 instead of 4.0

what are you using for cooling again?










wait did you have you AM2+ setup running with those same voltages?

Cooling on his is a Zalman CNPS9700 I think... not sure, its on his Sig & the picture was that cooler


----------



## Chopxsticks

Well I seem to be stable at 3.7ghz @ 1.43v on all 4 cores. Temps are 40c with a watercooling loop in an 80F room. Think I will play with the NB next. What exactly is the bonus of having my NB higher than 2400?


----------



## antuk15

Hey guys, I've just moved from a Athlon 2 x2 250 at 3.7Ghz that was Intel burn test stable to a Athlon 2 x4 640 and I'm having problems getting it stable over 3.5Ghz.

What voltages, speeds..etc..etc.. should I be looking at for the NB, CPU-NB, HT???

Any help would be apreciated


----------



## rchads89

Still liking this mobo. Loving the layout of the board.

Anyway when i power down my pc i hear this sound distortion from my headset or speakers is this normal?


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes I am using the Zalman CNPS 9700. I did crank up the CPU to NB voltage to just over 1.3v and I was still not able to post w/my rams rated timings & speeds of 6-8-6-24-1T 1600MHz 1.65v. I wonder if it has any thing to do with the fact that I'm using the default bios that was on the mobo when I got it which is v1.9


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Still liking this mobo. Loving the layout of the board.

Anyway when i power down my pc i hear this sound distortion from my headset or speakers is this normal?


 I get the same thing. I think it may be the intergrated SC shuting down but to be honest i do not know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes I am using the Zalman CNPS 9700. I did crank up the CPU to NB voltage to just over 1.3v and I was still not able to post w/my rams rated timings & speeds of 6-8-6-24-1T 1600MHz 1.65v. I wonder if it has any thing to do with the fact that I'm using the default bios that was on the mobo when I got it which is v1.9


I would think that 1.9 should be new enough, but worth a shot.
I must say that the IMC on these chips annoy me a bit (at least mine) forgive me but this is new ram right. It might just be that the IMC cant handle those timings at that speed.







try dropping the ram speed. If that does not work I would find the lowest timings I could go and then raise the ram speed until it was unstable and see what I came up with.

Remember with AMD speed is king. 1333 @ 7-7-7-21 < 1600 @8-8-8-24


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Eclipse I always had that in mind. I will give the Redlines one more shot but just found out that they are XMP 6-8-6-24-1T which is an intel standard not AMD. So yeah The IMC on my Chip may not be able to handle those speeds and timings... I'll find out what I can do with them when I get my new set hopefully some time next week.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I get the same thing. I think it may be the intergrated SC shuting down but to be honest i do not know.


ahh if you get it aswell must be a normal thing!

Thanks


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
ahh if you get it aswell must be a normal thing!

Thanks

what kind of oc are you getting out of that 970? havent seen many people with em and im curious about what they can do.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
what kind of oc are you getting out of that 970? havent seen many people with em and im curious about what they can do.

I have not overclocked it yet mate, and probably never will as i dont know how to overclock AMD cpus at all!

I seen many reviews hit 4.0 / 4.2


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
I have not overclocked it yet mate, and probably never will as i dont know how to overclock AMD cpus at all!

I seen many reviews hit 4.0 / 4.2

Only try to overclcok when you have a great cpu cooler, don't try overcloking on the stock cooler plzzzz

Just read people's settings especially 965 users since its the closest to yours... and then just try them out on yours through the Bios... and even better we are all here with the same motherboard LOL... pretty much it will be similar settings to yours

hmm regular AMD 965 C3 to 4Ghz
200 x 20 - 1.46v (Hopefully just between 1.44v - 1.5v)
2600 on the NB (x13) - 1.25v
HT set it on 2000 - leave voltage on auto

Those voltages you change them exactly where this user changed:








-CPU Voltage (V) <-- CPU - 1.46v
-CPU-NB Voltage (V) <-- NB - 1.25v

Just then test with Prime95 on Blend.. until you pass 3 hours or more, if it crashes the OS (BSOD, reboot)... then just increase the CPU Voltage a bit more... continue until it manages to survive more than 3 hours on Prime95 Blend

But as I said previously.... DO NOT OVERCLOCK until you get a great quality CPU Cooler, in other words do not try it with the stock cooler


----------



## rchads89

Thanks for that man. Yeah i know how to overclock intel i7's thats piss but when i go into the bios of this mobo and cpu im like *** do i do here lol i dont understand his cpu nb voltage. basically the i7 was bclk and vcore thats it really. Amd seems to be more depth !


----------



## Alex132

Just wanna know why that no matter what my bus speed it or any of the voltages are I CAN NEVER get a boot on 20x multi, but with Win32 I could. Same system. seems odd to me :/


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Just wanna know why that no matter what my bus speed it or any of the voltages are I CAN NEVER get a boot on 20x multi, but with Win32 I could. Same system. seems odd to me :/

well the only thing i can say to that.... not all 965 chips are the same... people are just lucky

This is my max I've booted on Air, being able to run apps & play around the internet: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319629
Ofcourse its not above 20 multi... but at least its 4.3ghz x64 on this board.... now going higher than this... i only get Windows Starting screen & reboot even if i put 1.6v... sometimes I'd even have to reset CMOS









Now I do above 20.5 stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324947 | http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/6...8nbcpunb13.jpg on which i use 24/7 those settings & can boot up to 21.5(4.3ghz)... like above just boot/run it for fun.. I can't stable it above 21.5

But that is because I am on Air(my ambients aren't always the same, outside my room is always above 90f 24/7)... pretty certain if i were full custom water cooling.. I can do more than that

If I get a spare HD i will install an x86 Windows.. and test if i can go higher just for fun.. I've been always wanting to try it out.. since its a fact on x86 you can stable higher than x64


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Just wanna know why that no matter what my bus speed it or any of the voltages are I CAN NEVER get a boot on 20x multi, but with Win32 I could. Same system. seems odd to me :/

I cant do 21 so...


----------



## jeosephsd

Im new here, im new to GD70 MB also.

Nice Thread!

Very impormative and lots of tips.

Thanks guys, keep it up


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeosephsd* 
Im new here, im new to GD70 MB also.

Nice Thread!

Very impormative and lots of tips.

Thanks guys, keep it up

thnx =P

but you aren't our same family.. you are from 890.. this is 790
890 club here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...890g-club.html


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Still liking this mobo. Loving the layout of the board.

Anyway when i power down my pc i hear this sound distortion from my headset or speakers is this normal?

Me too. I'm used to it.


----------



## XxshadowxX

This is a awesome mb...have been messing around oc my cpu....plus is club is a great guide


----------



## sendblink23

Decided to push to 21.5x on air
Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411623
Screen:









That is my max with my 965 on booting win x64 with cpu multiplier(and i actually can even surf & use most programs with that, ofcourse no stressing app)... any higher not even pushing at 1.6v I just simply cannot boot it... I only get to the Blue Welcome screen then it reboots LOL

not bad on air 4.32Ghz 1.55v idle 34c =P I wished I could stable that


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Decided to push to 21.5x on air
Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411623
Screen:









That is my max with my 965 on booting win x64 with cpu multiplier(and i actually can even surf & use most programs with that, ofcourse no stressing app)... any higher not even pushing at 1.6v I just simply cannot boot it... I only get to the Blue Welcome screen then it reboots LOL

not bad on air 4.32Ghz 1.55v idle 34c =P I wished I could stable that

That is sweet! now you just need to get your HTT/FSB/ref clock up to 205 so you can get a 1Ghz OC and join the club


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
That is sweet! now you just need to get your HTT/FSB/ref clock up to 205 so you can get a 1Ghz OC and join the club
















I actually tested it, 201 is the only one I can boot with 21.5x, if I go to 202 I already get the reboot issue, like I said if try to go higher even on 1.6v I get reboot during the Blue Welcome screen... so my max with multiplier 21.5 is 201

I could probably try to make the 4.4ghz if I lower the multiplier & raise the FSB... just like i did here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319629

I'm gonna test it again.. this time 252 x 17.5... or try to see what is my max with 17.5x

*Update
I failed horribly.. not even the old 246 x 17.5 1.52v didn't boot, even pushing to 1.6v... my 965 is on crack now


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry Eclipse I forgot to answer your question regarding what voltages I ran the chip at in my sig rig. I ran the chip at 1.342-1.375 core voltage using the DDR2 IMC. There is not a lot of voltage options on this mobo so that is basically all that I'm able to adjust that will make any difference in stability. I pull off a stable 3700MHz at DDR960 4-4-4-12-2T w all 4 ram slots populated. I use to get DDR1013 but that was a different bios that did not have C1E or CnQ working proplerly. I prefer to be able to down clock my system when surfing the interwebz and cruising OCN threads


----------



## Chandlermaki

Count me in!

I just got this board a couple of weeks ago, and it's awesome!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


ATM my NB on the MOBO is running at 55c in Everest Ultimate 5.0 and I ended up w/a bad stick of ram from the kit I just got. :/ My CPU Idles at 44c and loads up to 56c but keep in mind it's easily 96f in my garage atm. It was one of those HOT California Days.


As something I've learned, the NB temp/voltage in Everest is actually the CPU-NB temp/voltage. Use speedfan to determine your NB's temp. Mine runs around 35C-38C with idle/slight usage.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I actually tested it, 201 is the only one I can boot with 21.5x, if I go to 202 I already get the reboot issue, like I said if try to go higher even on 1.6v I get reboot during the Blue Welcome screen... so my max with multiplier 21.5 is 201

I could probably try to make the 4.4ghz if I lower the multiplier & raise the FSB... just like i did here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319629

I'm gonna test it again.. this time 252 x 17.5... or try to see what is my max with 17.5x

*Update
I failed horribly.. not even the old 246 x 17.5 1.52v didn't boot, even pushing to 1.6v... my 965 is on crack now










I do the same with my 955, but even with 1.6v, which my HSF can barely handle







, I can't seem to get 4ghz stable anymore. I was able to get it stable when I first joined this forum/club and that was with only 1.53v @ 347x11.5x. I'm not sure I can even get 3.9ghz stable anymore either.








I did start OCing my NB and RAM, once I joined, so that might be why my CPU can't OC as stable as before.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
As something I've learned, the NB temp/voltage in Everest is actually the CPU-NB temp/voltage. Use speedfan to determine your NB's temp. Mine runs around 38C-40C with idle/slight usage.

What version of speed fan? Does speed fan come bundled w/the mobo?


----------



## Kokin

Here are some photos I took of the North/Southbridge chips back in July:

Northbridge:









Southbridge:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
What version of speed fan? Does speed fan come bundled w/the mobo?

It does not come bundled and it's version 4.40. It should be through "Temp2" of the "ISA" bus in Speedfan.

Here's the link: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Remember with AMD speed is king. 1333 @ 7-7-7-21 < 1600 @8-8-8-24

Hey Eclipse, which is better? 1440 @ 6-6-6-16-22 or 1666 @ 7-7-7-20-27?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Hey Eclipse, which is better? 1440 @ 6-6-6-16-22 or 1666 @ 7-7-7-20-27?


prob close to the same, but I would bet that the 1666 was a tad faster. You could run a few benches to find out and post up tho


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Kokin what kit of Blacklines are you using. I noticed you have them set at 6-6-6-16-22 1.95v









Thank you for the link to speedfan 4.40


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Kokin what kit of Blacklines are you using. I noticed you have them set at 6-6-6-16-22 1.95v









Thank you for the link to speedfan 4.40


I've got the 2x2GB 996657 set(unfortunately EOL). Mushkin site
-Stock voltage: 1.85-1.95v
-Stock speed/timings: XMP- 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-20 1.90v
It also does timings of: 6-6-6-16-22, 8-8-8-22-30, 9-9-9-24-33. At least according to CPU-Z.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I've got the 2x2GB 996657 set(unfortunately EOL). Mushkin site
-Stock voltage: 1.85-1.95v
-Stock speed/timings: XMP- 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-20 1.90v
It also does timings of: 6-6-6-16-22, 8-8-8-22-30, 9-9-9-24-33. At least


That is one thing I will never understand. How can they offer a Lifetime warranty on a product then maybe 1-2 years after release consider it EOL meaning your SOL if the kit dies on you.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Hello fellow GD70 owners, I am building a rig for a friend who wants a 6 core cpu. I was going to go with the 1055, now I love this board, I know this board and I would like to buy him this board. Is it worth it or should I get him the new 890 chip set boards. He wont be OCing, just gaming and web surfing.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
Hello fellow GD70 owners, I am building a rig for a friend who wants a 6 core cpu. I was going to go with the 1055, now I love this board, I know this board and I would like to buy him this board. Is it worth it or should I get him the new 890 chip set boards. He wont be OCing, just gaming and web surfing.

I say ge him/her the cheapest solution "Mobo" possible and save the money for other things like GPU or RAM. I'd just purchase which ever board is cheaper or on sale be it the 790 or 890.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I say ge him/her the cheapest solution "Mobo" possible and save the money for other things like GPU or RAM. I'd just purchase which ever board is cheaper or on sale be it the 790 or 890.

Go for 790FX GD-70. 890FX has had a slew of problems and it really just adds minor things to the 790FX (SATA 6GBS, etc). The 790FX GD-70 will need a BIOS update to recognize the 1055T, but with MSI its super easy








Don't skimp on the Motherboard, it is one the most important parts.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:

Hello fellow GD70 owners, I am building a rig for a friend who wants a 6 core cpu. I was going to go with the 1055, now I love this board, I know this board and I would like to buy him this board. Is it worth it or should I get him the new 890 chip set boards. He wont be OCing, just gaming and web surfing.
I got it and I love it. Ive used this board with a 140w 965, a 555, and now the 1055T, all flawlessly.


----------



## sendblink23

^^^^^^ this


----------



## Rockr69

I'm on my third board. I love this thing. Granted the second board was probably my fault not recognizing that my CPU was fried was my fault. However this board that have now is a gem. The only other manufacturer I would consider would be ASUS only because of the red and black colors. MSI for the win!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Go for 790FX GD-70. 890FX has had a slew of problems and it really just adds minor things to the 790FX (SATA 6GBS, etc).

Didn't the 790 have chipset cooling issues on the first or so revision from the fasterners being too loose? The 890 is still pretty new and I can't fathom MSI skimping on the 890 after having such a good run w/the 790 to only tarnish the reputation it has built by making mobo's such as the 790FX-GD70. It just don't make any sense to me is all but then again I'm not saying that it's not at all possible for MSI to cut corners a little and have it not pan out for them but that is why they have several revisions and bios versions through out the life of any good motherboard. That's my take on the subject worth about 0.02Â¢


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Didn't the 790 have chipset cooling issues on the first or so revision from the fasterners being too loose? The 890 is still pretty new and I can't fathom MSI skimping on the 890 after having such a good run w/the 790 to only tarnish the reputation it has built by making mobo's such as the 790FX-GD70. It just don't make any sense to me is all but then again I'm not saying that it's not at all possible for MSI to cut corners a little and have it not pan out for them but that is why they have several revisions and bios versions through out the life of any good motherboard. That's my take on the subject worth about 0.02Â¢

Cooling? lolno 42'c max on NB @2.6Ghz








ASUS Crosshair III had some cooling issues with not correctly seated heat sinks.

890FX isn't that new, its had a _more_ problems then the 790FX GD-70 and has a premium for things like SATA 6GBS. There is a club for the 890FX problems IIRC. MSI have been doing extremely well don't worry.








But it doesn't mean that the 890 reference layout could be more flawed than the 790 reference layout, Manufacturers follow or try to mimic the reference from AMD for these boards and then add their modifications such as DrMOS etc. Sometimes this is good other times not and in the ASUS heat sink case that's just unacceptable 









Also would love to see 0.02Â¢ :O seen 2Â¢, but 0.02Â¢...


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I'm not a rapper so don't hold your breath on my saying 2Â¢ any time soon. Oh damn you tricked me


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well I'm not a rapper so don't hold your breath on my saying 2Â¢ any time soon. Oh damn you tricked me










Yes! Goal!


----------



## N3G4T1v3

I've bee the proud owner of the MSI 790FX-GD70 for almost a year and then my board stuffed out, I was really sad about this

Anyway, I sent it back to the company I bought it from and their supplier accepted it and is willing to replace it, the problem id though, they say this board is no longer manufactured, is this really true?
But they want to replace it with a MSI NF980-GD65, I'm not to happy about this, so I'm trying to see if I can get a MSI 890FXA-GD70 instead, does this board live up to its older brother?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Anyway, I sent it back to the company I bought it from and their supplier accepted it and is willing to replace it, the problem id though, they say this board is no longer manufactured, is this really true?
But they want to replace it with a MSI NF980-GD65, I'm not to happy about this, so I'm trying to see if I can get a MSI 890FXA-GD70 instead, does this board live up to its older brother?


If you wanna go SLI thats a good option. If not, tell them you have a crossfire set up and need an AMD chipset.

I would pull for the 890 though. Ive heard of others getting it.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


If you wanna go SLI thats a good option. If not, tell them you have a crossfire set up and need an AMD chipset.

I would pull for the 890 though. Ive heard of others getting it.


I did actually mention to them that I bought the AMD chipset for the crossfire option, but they said they will see what they can do.
So I will see what happens on Monday, don't enjoy waiting like this


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3G4T1v3*


I did actually mention to them that I bought the AMD chipset for the crossfire option, but they said they will see what they can do.
So I will see what happens on Monday, don't enjoy waiting like this


They should give you the predecessor just push them. They want to save money, you want a good board.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That is one thing I will never understand. How can they offer a Lifetime warranty on a product then maybe 1-2 years after release consider it EOL meaning your SOL if the kit dies on you.


I was wondering that as well, but I'm guessing they offer something of similar value that's in the current market, if anything. I've seen people who send in old parts that went faulty, but still had warranty and were able to get newer, but equivalent performance parts in return.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
They should give you the predecessor just push them. They want to save money, you want a good board.

Well I hope they do, I don't want to settle for second best
Will have to see what I can do on Monday


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3G4T1v3*


Well I hope they do, I don't want to settle for second best
Will have to see what I can do on Monday


Good luck and hopefully you can get the 790FX-GD70.


----------



## fruitflavor

just realized that my board has 1.0 bios... updating to see if overclocking will improve any


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitflavor* 
just realized that my board has 1.0 bios... updating to see if overclocking will improve any

if you have 1.0 then yes it will!


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:

just realized that my board has 1.0 bios... updating to see if overclocking will improve any
Lol really? I look almost every day for a new bios. Dont know why, Im happy, just obsessed i guess.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys i have a question... i have 2 computers which are both wired to my belkin modem router and thru this i have setup a homegroup to share files between both computers but since my modem only does 100mbps, my lan ports are running 100mbps instead of 1000mbps. Is it possilbe to plug my other computer into my second lan port and allow internet access to that pc thru my pc but run it at 1000mbps?


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Hey guys, I've just moved from a Athlon 2 x2 250 at 3.7Ghz that was Intel burn test stable to a Athlon 2 x4 640 and I'm having problems getting it stable over 3.5Ghz.

What voltages, speeds..etc..etc.. should I be looking at for the NB, CPU-NB, HT???

Any help would be apreciated










Bump guys, C'mon


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys i have a question... i have 2 computers which are both wired to my belkin modem router and thru this i have setup a homegroup to share files between both computers but since my modem only does 100mbps, my lan ports are running 100mbps instead of 1000mbps. Is it possilbe to plug my other computer into my second lan port and allow internet access to that pc thru my pc but run it at 1000mbps?


Yeah you can do that. Just share the lan port connected to the router. I don't know if it will run @ 1000Mbps


----------



## rchads89

having a issue with a low pitched kinda squeeling noise im not sure if its the mobo but it seems to be coming from that direction. *IT IS VERY VERY LOW NOISE* Anyone else hearing this


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


having a issue with a low pitched kinda squeeling noise im not sure if its the mobo but it seems to be coming from that direction. *IT IS VERY VERY LOW NOISE* Anyone else hearing this










MSI use very good quality chokes, capacitors etc to AVOID this. It is 99.999% chance that its not your motherboard but rather your graphics card.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Yeah you can do that. Just share the lan port connected to the router. I don't know if it will run @ 1000Mbps

it will run at 1Gb but you need a patch cable. You might get lucky and be able to use a regular cable but it may not work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
MSI use very good quality chokes, capacitors etc to AVOID this. It is 99.999% chance that its not your motherboard but rather your graphics card.


problem is that even tho they did that I can get cap squeal when really pushing my cpu. 1.6v+


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
problem is that even tho they did that I can get cap squeal when really pushing my cpu. 1.6v+

With his rig setup and all the premium he payed for pre-overclocked hardware I highly doubt he's overclocking it that much further.


----------



## Mastiffman

Has anyone noticed a Change in the Stability of the the Motherboards HT Ref Clock frequency over time? Or with different BIOS?

Was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Has anyone noticed a Change in the Stability of the the Motherboards HT Ref Clock frequency over time? Or with different BIOS?

Was just curious. Thanks!

Was on the early 1.4 I think had several errors with it when overclocking (sorta BSOD's).
Now I'm on 1.1C and I have yet to have a HT flood related error.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Has anyone noticed a Change in the Stability of the the Motherboards HT Ref Clock frequency over time? Or with different BIOS?

Was just curious. Thanks!

Do you mean change of how high it can go, while still being stable? I'm able to reach 300 still if that's what you're asking, but I don't really like the newest bios, since it would make me crash even with just a 3.8ghz OC, NB @ 2000-2600mhz, regardless of what FSB/HT Ref Clock freq. I really like 1.9, so I might just keep using it.

Edit: Do you guys know if the overclocking ability of CPUs goes down the longer you overclock it? I can't seem to get 4.0ghz stable at all, even if I use 1.6v. I'm trying to test it with just the CPU @ 4ghz, while the NB is at it's stock 2000mhz, RAM is at 1333mhz.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
MSI use very good quality chokes, capacitors etc to AVOID this. It is 99.999% chance that its not your motherboard but rather your graphics card.

Hi mate,

So your saying it won't be the mobo it will be the gpu?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Do you mean change of how high it can go, while still being stable? I'm able to reach 300 still if that's what you're asking, but I don't really like the newest bios, since it would make me crash even with just a 3.8ghz OC, NB @ 2000-2600mhz, regardless of what FSB/HT Ref Clock freq. I really like 1.9, so I might just keep using it.

Edit: Do you guys know if the overclocking ability of CPUs goes down the longer you overclock it? I can't seem to get 4.0ghz stable at all, even if I use 1.6v. I'm trying to test it with just the CPU @ 4ghz, while the NB is at it's stock 2000mhz, RAM is at 1333mhz.

cpu's degrade over time even if your not overclocking. generally it means its coming to an end when you have to start giving it more voltage for the same overclock you ran for months.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Hi mate,

So your saying it won't be the mobo it will be the gpu?

When does this noise occur?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Was on the early 1.4 I think had several errors with it when overclocking (sorta BSOD's).
Now I'm on 1.1C and I have yet to have a HT flood related error.

I'm sorry, I typed that wrong.

I was trying to say that my HT Ref CLk fo 200.0 is now starting to fluctuate from that down to 198.4Mhz to 200.3. This has never happened before on this board. I wasn't sure if it was because fo the BIOS or maybe Board Degradation.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Do you mean change of how high it can go, while still being stable? I'm able to reach 300 still if that's what you're asking, but I don't really like the newest bios, since it would make me crash even with just a 3.8ghz OC, NB @ 2000-2600mhz, regardless of what FSB/HT Ref Clock freq. I really like 1.9, so I might just keep using it.

Edit: Do you guys know if the overclocking ability of CPUs goes down the longer you overclock it? I can't seem to get 4.0ghz stable at all, even if I use 1.6v. I'm trying to test it with just the CPU @ 4ghz, while the NB is at it's stock 2000mhz, RAM is at 1333mhz.


Look into EM (eletromagnetic migration)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Hi mate,

So your saying it won't be the mobo it will be the gpu?

If you play games and you hear squealing noise, it might be your GPU's capacitors going bad. One way to reduce the noise is to turn on vsync, especially if you're getting an FPS over your monitor's refresh rate (60FPS+).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
cpu's degrade over time even if your not overclocking. generally it means its coming to an end when you have to start giving it more voltage for the same overclock you ran for months.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I'm sorry, I typed that wrong.

I was trying to say that my HT Ref CLk fo 200.0 is now starting to fluctuate from that down to 198.4Mhz to 200.3. This has never happened before on this board. I wasn't sure if it was because fo the BIOS or maybe Board Degradation.....

Look into EM (eletromagnetic migration)

I kind of understand it now. So it means regardless of what I do, my cpu will just degrade faster if I overclock it?

Also, I've had my HT Ref Clock Freq fluctuating about +/- 0.5 mhz ever since I've built my rig. I did notice that when going to higher overclocks and stressing my CPU, the HT ref clock freq does fluctuate much more (say like 197.6mhz-200.4mhz)


----------



## Chopxsticks

hello good sirs. I just purchased this board for a friends build, current bios is 1.6 which bios update do you gentlemen recommend?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
hello good sirs. I just purchased this board for a friends build, current bios is 1.6 which bios update do you gentlemen recommend?

i used 1.7 for my 965 because it allowed me to use the least amount of voltage for 4.0ghz and im using 1D for the 1075T. i havent tried any others with the 6 core yet. im not too happy with these since i cant adjust all RAM timings. (tRAS). i would upgrade to at least 1.7 if i were you.


----------



## Chopxsticks

im currently using 1.8 on my personal rig, but saw 1.9 was out. He is using a
C2 stepping 955 if that makes a difference.


----------



## bitMobber

I have a few questions, sorry ahead of time if I sound like a newbie, I'm just a little confused lol..

I'm in the market for different ram. I'm really sick and tired of Mushkin Blackline, I've had nothing but trouble with the sticks. I have to run 1.9V at 1333MHz just to be stable.

My plan was to buy higher performance ram rated for DDR3-2000 or 2133 and just underclock the ram so I can get much lower timings than ram rated for DDR3-1333 or 1600. Do you guys think that is a smart idea and do able with my setup?

Also someone told me that if I am running 2600MHz HT that I will see no benefit with ram running faster than DDR3-1600. Would I see a benefit with ram running at 1800 or 2000 or higher? Or should I just stick to 1600 with tight timings?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks* 
im currently using 1.8 on my personal rig, but saw 1.9 was out. He is using a
C2 stepping 955 if that makes a difference.

1.7 is decent, but I prefer 1.9 more. I think I liked 1.C as well, but anything past 1.9 means more voltage for 3.9/4.0ghz OCs. I also have a 955 C2. For me, I think 1.4-1.9 had good CPU OCs (4ghz stable, at least before), but with the 1.A-1.D BIOS I was able to get stable/better RAM &NB OCs, while only getting a max of 3.8-3.9ghz CPU OCs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitMobber* 
I have a few questions, sorry ahead of time if I sound like a newbie, I'm just a little confused lol..

I'm in the market for different ram. I'm really sick and tired of Mushkin Blackline, I've had nothing but trouble with the sticks. I have to run 1.9V at 1333MHz just to be stable.

My plan was to buy higher performance ram rated for DDR3-2000 or 2133 and just underclock the ram so I can get much lower timings than ram rated for DDR3-1333 or 1600. Do you guys think that is a smart idea and do able with my setup?

Also someone told me that if I am running 2600MHz HT that I will see no benefit with ram running faster than DDR3-1600. Would I see a benefit with ram running at 1800 or 2000 or higher? Or should I just stick to 1600 with tight timings?

Mushkin is a really great company, but I'm sorry you've had bad experiences with them.

First thing you have to know with AMD systems is that RAM freq will max out at 1700-1800mhz (even with the x6 CPUs that have better IMCs). However, having your RAM at 1600-1800mhz with CAS 6 timings is probably the best performance you get can out of RAM.

Second thing you should know is that the HT Link freq. should always be kept as close to 2000mhz as possible (1950-2100mhz is fine), BUT you should be overclocking the CPU-NB (aka NB). For the NB, it should be clocked at 2400-2600mhz, but preferably 2800-3000mhz if you can.


----------



## bitMobber

^ What volts are you running for the CPU VDD, NB VDD, and everything else below those settings in the bios?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


When does this noise occur?


i hear it on the desktop now. i hear it all the time, Im not sure if its a problem or not. Could be my good hearing i dont know!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
If you play games and you hear squealing noise, it might be your GPU's capacitors going bad. One way to reduce the noise is to turn on vsync, especially if you're getting an FPS over your monitor's refresh rate (60FPS+).

Capacitor squeal is normal and not the sign of anything going bad. One of my 8800 Ultras has it. Had it since day one. Still works great.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitMobber*


^ What volts are you running for the CPU VDD, NB VDD, and everything else below those settings in the bios?


You should leave the CPU VDD/NB VDD at auto. If you look at my signature/system at the bottom of my posts, it says what they are set at (CPU-1.47v, NB-CPU-1.37v, RAM 1.95v). I'm also using a similar RAM set (996657), but I think yours is a better model. My NB voltage is 1.2v and my HT Link voltage is 1.3v. Everything else is set on auto.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Capacitor squeal is normal and not the sign of anything going bad. One of my 8800 Ultras has it. Had it since day one. Still works great.


Hence why I said *MIGHT*. I also get squealing with my GPU sometimes, but my 4890 still works great.


----------



## bitMobber

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


You should leave the CPU VDD/NB VDD at auto. If you look at my signature/system at the bottom of my posts, it says what they are set at (CPU-1.47v, NB-CPU-1.37v, RAM 1.95v). I'm also using a similar RAM set (996657), but I think yours is a better model. My NB voltage is 1.2v and my HT Link voltage is 1.3v. Everything else is set on auto.


So you have everything set to auto besides what you've listed?

I'm using the 996601 model which I think is only rated for 1.9V.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Hence why I said *MIGHT*. I also get squealing with my GPU sometimes, but my 4890 still works great.










Didnt see the "might" haha.


----------



## bmh69

Hi guys, I just wanna ask if theres an option in the bios, in which you can disble or turn off the the blue led lights.. thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmh69*


Hi guys, I just wanna ask if theres an option in the bios, in which you can disble or turn off the the blue led lights.. thanks


Yep. It's either under Green Power, or Hardware Monitor I can't remember.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Yep. It's either under Green Power, or Hardware Monitor I can't remember.


What really? Even the CPU Phase, NB Phase ETC LED indicators?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitMobber*


I'm in the market for different ram. I'm really sick and tired of Mushkin Blackline, I've had nothing but trouble with the sticks. I have to run 1.9V at 1333MHz just to be stable.


I suggest you get some Corsair Dominators 1600Mhz CL7-8-7-20 2x2Gb(no more than 2 sticks as AMD boards don't have triple channel yet)
Dominators can be overclocked very nicely and AMD prefers lower timings to higher Mhz.

Dominator link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-290-_-Product

Also Mushkin is a very good company btw
Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback 6-8-6-24: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-123-_-Product


----------



## Regamaster

Sad news to share with ya guys. I was overclocking my 95W 1055T the other night and bumped the vcore a bit further then usual, in between about 1.55v and 1.60v to find a stable 4.2GHz overclock and without any warning my computer shuts off in the middle of stress testing. I hit the power switch to turn it back on but instead the LEDs and fans make a faint attempt to come back to life for a split second and then nothing.

At first my mind had panicked thinking I fried my processor but I knew this was not the case since my temperatures were clearly in the safe zone (never broke past 55C and this chip is made to withstand up to 71C max) but to be sure I swapped in my old 955 and still nothing. After ruling the CPU out I start testing my HX750 power supply by disconnecting the plugs from all my components except the fans and jump starting it with a paper clip.. to my suprise all the fans kick right on normal as can be.

Now for the motherboard, it turns out that after uninstalling and observing it I notice that the 8-Pin cpu connector/power regulation area fried. To assure this I connected only the 24-pin connector (without the 8-pin) to the board with no cpu/ram and all LEDs light up, but when I try it with the 8-Pin connected as the same time I get no dice. R.I.P. 790FX-GD70, I will always remember the long nights we've spent together overclocking.









Aside from my tragic loss there is good news, my one year warranty doesn't expire until the 30th of this month







. I've already requested an online RMA and should be getting an email from MSI shortly, thanks for reading guys.


----------



## bitMobber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
I suggest you get some Corsair Dominators 1600Mhz CL7-8-7-20 2x2Gb(no more than 2 sticks as AMD boards don't have triple channel yet)
Dominators can be overclocked very nicely and AMD prefers lower timings to higher Mhz.

Dominator link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-290-_-Product

Also Mushkin is a very good company btw
Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback 6-8-6-24: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-123-_-Product

Thanks for the tips.

I think I may actually give my Mushkin 996601 another chance. You guys seem to highly recommend it, maybe I should just save my money and fiddle with the volts more.

Heres what I'm at:

CPU 3.4GHz
CPU-NB 2600MHz
HT Link Freq 2000MHz
RAM 1333MHz 6-6-6-18-1T Unganged
CPU : 1.365
CPU-NB : 1.370
DRAM: 1.9
NB-V: 1.2
HT Link V : 1.3

Do you guys think I can get away with less volts? I really don't want to overclock right now.. I just want to keep it at stock speeds with as little as volts as possible.

I ran OCCT for about 20 minutes last night before bed and everything seemed fine. Temps got up to 50C for the CPU and 73C for the NB but I'm not sure if Speedfan is reading the NB right.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitMobber* 
Thanks for the tips.

I think I may actually give my Mushkin 996601 another chance. You guys seem to highly recommend it, maybe I should just save my money and fiddle with the volts more.

Heres what I'm at:

CPU 3.4GHz
CPU-NB 2600MHz
HT Link Freq 2000MHz
RAM 1333MHz 6-6-6-18-1T Unganged
CPU : 1.365
CPU-NB : 1.370
DRAM: 1.9
NB-V: 1.2
HT Link V : 1.3

Do you guys think I can get away with less volts? I really don't want to overclock right now.. I just want to keep it at stock speeds with as little as volts as possible.

I ran OCCT for about 20 minutes last night before bed and everything seemed fine. Temps got up to 50C for the CPU and 73C for the NB but I'm not sure if Speedfan is reading the NB right.

Why not? My RAM's stock are 1.65v but I'm running it overclocked and lower timings at 1.5v







Try push it and just stress test with SuperPi or MaxxMem or even the BIOS stress tester for RAM.


----------



## bitMobber

Do you suggest OCCT? I've been mainly using that running Large Data Sets.

I'm stress testing right now at DRAM 1.81V - so far so good..


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitMobber* 
Do you suggest OCCT? I've been mainly using that running Large Data Sets.

I'm stress testing right now at DRAM 1.81V - so far so good..

Not sure if I'm right.

I was able to produce/identify more errors(instability) using prime95.

I always stick to OCCT, however even though it says it is stable for 6 hours, with the same settings, i will fail the test in prime95 almost immediately









EDIT: small fft tests


----------



## bitMobber

Hmm interesting, what did you do? Trust OCCT or tweak your settings since it failed Prime95?

My whole thing is if I can play a game and be stable I'm happy.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitMobber* 
Hmm interesting, what did you do? Trust OCCT or tweak your settings since it failed Prime95?

My whole thing is if I can play a game and be stable I'm happy.

I trusted OCCT, but after a few days, i crash/BSOD/hang even after opening one FIREFOX only.

Hence it seems that it isn't very reliable for me. I'm trying out prime95 now.

i was @1.34v @ 3.6ghz. I thought it was really stable after 6hours of OCCT. It was a joke









quote from a reputable member from Overclock.net who gave me this piece of advice,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You're not stable if you're only running Small FFT's. You need to pass (IMO) at LEAST 12 hours of Prime95 blended. If you keep crashing, make note of the BSOD. If its a different BSOD each time, its likely a memory or IMC issue (so up your CPU-NB volts or vDIMM). If it just shuts off, its likely the CPU, so up your vcore.

EDIT:
For the record, I passed 8 hours of blended, and BSOD'd shortly after. I myself considered it stable too (like you're doing now). 10 minutes into GTA IV, and I would BSOD. Once I got it stable enough to pass 12 hours of blended.....no more crashing in game.

EDIT: everyone have their preference, so yea, you can decide


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Didnt see the "might" haha.


Np man, just wanted to clear it up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bmh69*


Hi guys, I just wanna ask if theres an option in the bios, in which you can disble or turn off the the blue led lights.. thanks


It's in Green Power (Motherboard LED Control).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


What really? Even the CPU Phase, NB Phase ETC LED indicators?


It turns off all the blue LEDS, but the ambient CPU temp LED, red hard drive LED, and also the green LED for the Power On/Off and Reset buttons are kept always on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitMobber*


So you have everything set to auto besides what you've listed?

I'm using the 996601 model which I think is only rated for 1.9V.


It's rated for 1600mhz 7-7-6-18 timings, so try setting it to those rated settings. If you're gonna lower it to 1333mhz, try using 6-6-5-18-23 timings or whatever CPU-Z might report in tighter timings.

Kind off like my RAM CAS 7 @1600mhz (far left) vs CAS 6 @ 1333mhz (far right)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitMobber*


Thanks for the tips.

I think I may actually give my Mushkin 996601 another chance. You guys seem to highly recommend it, maybe I should just save my money and fiddle with the volts more.

Heres what I'm at:

CPU 3.4GHz
CPU-NB 2600MHz
HT Link Freq 2000MHz
RAM 1333MHz 6-6-6-18-1T Unganged
CPU : 1.365
CPU-NB : 1.370
DRAM: 1.9
NB-V: 1.2
HT Link V : 1.3

Do you guys think I can get away with less volts? I really don't want to overclock right now.. I just want to keep it at stock speeds with as little as volts as possible.

I ran OCCT for about 20 minutes last night before bed and everything seemed fine. Temps got up to 50C for the CPU and 73C for the NB but I'm not sure if Speedfan is reading the NB right.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitMobber*


Hmm interesting, what did you do? Trust OCCT or tweak your settings since it failed Prime95?

My whole thing is if I can play a game and be stable I'm happy.


Good decision in keeping the RAM. Saves you a ton of money and you get to learn more about your system. I also consider gaming stable, as good enough, especially since I never crash if it is gaming stable, despite failing LinX/Prime95 stress tests. I suggest you lower your CPU-NB voltage somewhere between 1.25-1.3v (Mastiffman suggested that as the stock voltage for 2600mhz).

***Note that you should set your HT Link Control to 16bit both ways; in DRAM advanced settings, you should have Bank Interleaving disabled; lastly, in Advanced BIOS menu, look for C1E support and disable that.

Here some pictures of my BIOS settings (v1.9):
Ignore what I set for CPU PLL Voltage.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regamaster*


Sad news to share with ya guys. I was overclocking my 95W 1055T the other night and bumped the vcore a bit further then usual, in between about 1.55v and 1.60v to find a stable 4.2GHz overclock and without any warning my computer shuts off in the middle of stress testing. I hit the power switch to turn it back on but instead the LEDs and fans make a faint attempt to come back to life for a split second and then nothing.

At first my mind had panicked thinking I fried my processor but I knew this was not the case since my temperatures were clearly in the safe zone (never broke past 55C and this chip is made to withstand up to 71C max) but to be sure I swapped in my old 955 and still nothing. After ruling the CPU out I start testing my HX750 power supply by disconnecting the plugs from all my components except the fans and jump starting it with a paper clip.. to my suprise all the fans kick right on normal as can be.

Now for the motherboard, it turns out that after uninstalling and observing it I notice that the 8-Pin cpu connector/power regulation area fried. To assure this I connected only the 24-pin connector (without the 8-pin) to the board with no cpu/ram and all LEDs light up, but when I try it with the 8-Pin connected as the same time I get no dice. R.I.P. 790FX-GD70, I will always remember the long nights we've spent together overclocking.









Aside from my tragic loss there is good news, my one year warranty doesn't expire until the 30th of this month







. I've already requested an online RMA and should be getting an email from MSI shortly, thanks for reading guys.


when you get the new board back...reset the nb and vrm heat sink. make sure theres like a print mark on the vrm thermal pad. if you wnana be extra safe...add a spot fan on the heat sink of the northbridge or vrm. most likely you blew out the vrm cause it got hot due to the x6. oh well.


----------



## NYM

Hey guys

What are the chances that your CPU Voltage is equal/or ever lower than your CPU-NB Voltage?

Any conflicts or whatsoever?

*Currently* running prime blended, I set my CPU-NB to 1.30 in bios, show as 1.33-1.35 in Everest. My CPU Voltage is currently 1.380 in bios, show as 1.35 in Everest


----------



## rchads89

Im trying to figure out what the best way is to covering the led blue lights up on this mobo shall i do it with a black marker or something ?


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Im trying to figure out what the best way is to covering the led blue lights up on this mobo shall i do it with a black marker or something ?


Go to Green Power setting and disable it


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepergsr*


when you get the new board back...reset the nb and vrm heat sink. make sure theres like a print mark on the vrm thermal pad. if you wnana be extra safe...add a spot fan on the heat sink of the northbridge or vrm. most likely you blew out the vrm cause it got hot due to the x6. oh well.


I'm betting your right about my VRMs frying because on the backside of the board right behind them I noticed a slight leaking/condensation, seems that two of them went out.

After this experiance I will definitely invest in some NB/VRM cooling, I'm considering this Scythe Mini Kaze, good choice?

As for reseating the NB, should I add some thermal grease or just simply seat it better? Thanks for the heads up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


*Currently* running prime blended, I set my CPU-NB to 1.30 in bios, show as 1.33-1.35 in Everest. My CPU Voltage is currently 1.380 in bios, show as 1.35 in Everest


What frequencies are you currently running at? Can't really help without this information. It doesn't really matter if your vcore voltages are lower then cpu-nb. 1.30v on my late GD70 (rip) would take my CPU-NB up to 2.8GHz easy.


----------



## NYM

@Regamaster

oops my bad.

Currently,

X4 B55 [email protected] [email protected]

In Bios,
CPU 1.36
CPU-NB 1.30
DDR 1.66
rest auto

In Everest now,
CPU 1.34
CPU-NB 1.34-1.35
DDR ?(i can't monitor this anywhere)

Max temp is 49 degrees(CPU temp minus 3 degrees)
Northbridge always hovering 60 degrees to 70 degrees







(reseated it already, temps dropped by 5 degrees







)

running prime95 blended 10 minutes only XD I tried dropping a notch to 1.34 CPU Voltage but BSOD in a few seconds in prime95 blended. (Same for CPU-NB Voltage, once i dropped just a notch to 1.29, i will BSOD in a few seconds in prime95 blended)

*EDIT*

I have just BSOD, and this is the error,

stop:0:00000124 It is pcie device error


----------



## SobePmp

I have my SSD installed and in AHCI mode. I heard your supposed to install the Intel drivers for the HD Controller. I searched the Intel site and didn't find these drivers. Anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
@Regamaster

oops my bad.

Currently,

X4 B55 [email protected] [email protected]

In Bios,
CPU 1.36
CPU-NB 1.30
DDR 1.66
rest auto

In Everest now,
CPU 1.34
CPU-NB 1.34-1.35
DDR ?(i can't monitor this anywhere)

Max temp is 49 degrees(CPU temp minus 3 degrees)
Northbridge always hovering 60 degrees to 70 degrees







(reseated it already, temps dropped by 5 degrees







)

running prime95 blended 10 minutes only XD I tried dropping a notch to 1.34 CPU Voltage but BSOD in a few seconds in prime95 blended. (Same for CPU-NB Voltage, once i dropped just a notch to 1.29, i will BSOD in a few seconds in prime95 blended)

*EDIT*

I have just BSOD, and this is the error,

stop:0:00000124 It is pcie device error









It's important to remember that when you're overclocking *ALWAYS* make sure one overclock is stable before you move onto the next.

Are you sure your CPU is 100% stable with 1.36 on the vcore as an unlocked quad @ 3.6GHz? I prefer running 6+ hours of Prime95 Small FFTs without any crashes/errors to be sure it's stable. Once you've confirmed that you can move onto overclocking your Northbridge and RAM speeds by finding their sufficient voltages and stress testing them with Prime95 Blend Test.

Hope this helps, good luck with your OC.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
It's important to remember that when you're overclocking *ALWAYS* make sure one overclock is stable before you move onto the next.

Are you sure your CPU is 100% stable with 1.36 on the vcore as an unlocked quad @ 3.6GHz? I prefer running 6+ hours of Prime95 Small FFTs without any crashes/errors to be sure it's stable. Once you've confirmed that you can move onto overclocking your Northbridge and RAM speeds by finding their sufficient voltages and stress testing them with Prime95 Blend Test.

Hope this helps, good luck with your OC.









I'm in the works of CPU 3.5Ghz CPU-NB 2600

In Bios
CPU 1.36
CPU-NB 1.30
DDR 1.65

In Everest
CPU 1.34
CPU-NB 1.33-1.35
DDR ?(Can't find anywhere)

I'm at *Prime95 Blended custom 83% ram(to be exact)*

Reaching 5hours now, I'm aiming for 12hours.

Currently LOAD
Max CPU temp 53(Core temp will be estimate 50)
North-bridge 66-72 degrees >.>

I will update here again when it is done


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys. UPS says my replacement Redlines are out for delivery. Now I'll be able to try 1600 at 6-8-6-24-1T again.

Can any one tell me what other voltages may need to be adjusted other than CPU & CPU NB in order to make the system stable enough to post at 1600 6-8-6-24-1T ?

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Hey guys

What are the chances that your CPU Voltage is equal/or ever lower than your CPU-NB Voltage?

Any conflicts or whatsoever?

I've actually ran my CPU at stock speeds and undervolted (3.2ghz with 1.25v) and overclocked my NB to 3000mhz with 1.5v and everything was fine and dandy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
I'm betting your right about my VRMs frying because on the backside of the board right behind them I noticed a slight leaking/condensation, seems that two of them went out.

After this experiance I will definitely invest in some NB/VRM cooling, I'm considering this Scythe Mini Kaze, good choice?

As for reseating the NB, should I add some thermal grease or just simply seat it better? Thanks for the heads up.

Any fan should be good, a 80mm fan works the best for me though, when I was using one before. I just took off the 80mm fan from the 955's stock heatsink and just put it over the NB.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys. UPS says my replacement Redlines are out for delivery. Now I'll be able to try 1600 at 6-8-6-24-1T again.

Can any one tell me what other voltages may need to be adjusted other than CPU & CPU NB in order to make the system stable enough to post at 1600 6-8-6-24-1T ?

Thanks,

N2G

I would put your NB voltage at 1.2v or higher. HT-Link at 1.3v and also your DRAM voltage at it's rated voltage. Look at my post in the last page if you want an example of what voltages to set in the BIOS.


----------



## NYM

YES! 12hours 50minutes Prime Blended 83% Ram Usage.

CPU 3.5Ghz CPU-NB 2600
4GB dominator 7-8-7-20 1T 1333 1.65(stock is 9-9-9-24 1600 1.65)

In Bios
CPU 1.36
CPU-NB 1.30
DDR 1.65

In Everest
CPU 1.34
CPU-NB 1.33-1.35
DDR ?(Can't find anywhere)

In CPU-Z
CPU 1.336

Temps same as my previous post. I would say WOW, it can run much below stock voltage. I pretty much love it now XD

Should i go for ram speed/voltage? or lower cpu-nb voltage?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*











YES! 12hours 50minutes Prime Blended 83% Ram Usage.

CPU 3.5Ghz CPU-NB 2600
4GB dominator 7-8-7-20 1T 1333 1.65(stock is 9-9-9-24 1600 1.65)

In Bios
CPU 1.36
CPU-NB 1.30
DDR 1.65

In Everest
CPU 1.34
CPU-NB 1.33-1.35
DDR ?(Can't find anywhere)

In CPU-Z 
CPU 1.336

Temps same as my previous post. I would say WOW, it can run much below stock voltage. I pretty much love it now XD

Should i go for ram speed/voltage? or lower cpu-nb voltage?


You don't want to go higher? Those voltages are just mid-range. You can definitely overclock higher, with additional voltage.


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


You don't want to go higher? Those voltages are just mid-range. You can definitely overclock higher, with additional voltage.










I like them here







, i'm already glad that they can be unlocked(1036 batch) and being stable. Now i just wanna fine tune it









I'm testing it again with 1.34v(1.31v in Everest) cpu voltage and 1.25v cpu-nb voltage


----------



## bitMobber

Quick question, which 64bit raid drivers are you guys using?

I'm trying to use ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID Driver found on MSIs website but when I go to load the drivers during the Windows install it says No device drivers were found.


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


I like them here







, i'm already glad that they can be unlocked(1036 batch) and being stable. Now i just wanna fine tune it









I'm testing it again with 1.34v(1.31v in Everest) cpu voltage and 1.25v cpu-nb voltage


Followed up, BSOD with stop error 101 after 2 hours. I guess its the IMC problem. Bumped them back up to 1.30v and test.


----------



## bitMobber

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitMobber*


Quick question, which 64bit raid drivers are you guys using?

I'm trying to use ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID Driver found on MSIs website but when I go to load the drivers during the Windows install it says No device drivers were found.


Quoting myself.. lol

It seems the 32bit drivers worked even though I selected Win7 64bit. Will I have issues? Wouldnt windows update just update the drivers?


----------



## bitMobber

Well now I'm getting BSOD right after I see the Windows logo. It flashes so fast and restarts the computer I can't read the error message.

What could be the cause of this? Using 32bit raid drivers for Win7 64 Or am I missing a setting in the bios?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
I like them here








, i'm already glad that they can be unlocked(1036 batch) and being stable. Now i just wanna fine tune it









I'm testing it again with 1.34v(1.31v in Everest) cpu voltage and 1.25v cpu-nb voltage

It's just a shame that you've got more potential waiting for you, but if you're happy with what you have, I won't rain on your parade.


----------



## thiagocosta85

I love this motherboard so far... It's been a month and half...

Ive been reading, I found out some one toasted a GD70, the one that comes with the newer chipset (not the 790FX) ... a few people toasted their board and they said it is the EXACT same board with different chipset...

Should I be prepared to buy a new motherboard? or do you guys think this board will last atleast 4 years? Thanks guys...

I am a little nervous about that board, but so far, I love it.


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


It's just a shame that you've got more potential waiting for you, but if you're happy with what you have, I won't rain on your parade.










Yea i was actually able to achieve 3.8ghz 1.440Vcore(1.47 in bios) 1hour + in prime blended. Stopped because temperature was 57-60 too high for my liking. Damn the H50


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


I love this motherboard so far... It's been a month and half...

Ive been reading, I found out some one toasted a GD70, the one that comes with the newer chipset (not the 790FX) ... a few people toasted their board and they said it is the EXACT same board with different chipset...

Should I be prepared to buy a new motherboard? or do you guys think this board will last atleast 4 years? Thanks guys...

I am a little nervous about that board, but so far, I love it.


You shouldn't have to worry about toasting this motherboard, unless you've got a 6-core CPU. Those 6-cores have been known to toast this 790FX-GD70 and the newer 890FX-GD70 boards. So long as you keep your voltages and temps in check, you should do fine, especially if you don't go for max overclocks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Yea i was actually able to achieve 3.8ghz 1.440Vcore(1.47 in bios) 1hour + in prime blended. Stopped because temperature was 57-60 too high for my liking. Damn the H50










Why are you complaining?







Let's trade then, since our coolers perform just about the same. I've got the best (price vs performance) fans for an air-cooler too.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok so I finally got some REAL numbers on my Vdroop.

I would love to hear if everyone elses' board is this bad.

BIOS CPU 1.51V
IDLE 1.491V
LOAD 1.476V
Difference .015

Everest Idle 1.512V
Everest Load 1.488V
Difference .024

so bios is undervolting by .02v
and droop is .015V not bad IMHO but still not great.
also everest is not the best way to monitor volts.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ok so I finally got some REAL numbers on my Vdroop.

I would love to hear if everyone elses' board is this bad.

BIOS CPU 1.51V
IDLE 1.491V
LOAD 1.476V
Difference .015

Everest Idle 1.512V
Everest Load 1.488V
Difference .024

so bios is undervolting by .02v
and droop is .015V not bad IMHO but still not great.
also everest is not the best way to monitor volts.

Mine goes from 1.488 idle to 1.475 load... so about 0.013 not bad? its set to 1.475 in the bios lol it just idles higher :/


----------



## Kokin

My vdroop isn't too bad, might actually be good.

BIOS: 1.47v
CPU-Z/Everest Idle: 1.464v
CPU-Z/Everest Load: 1.456v

I'm at about a 0.006v drop at idle and 0.014v drop at load.

@thealex132, are you using your CPU VDD voltage as well? That might be why you're idling higher than your settings in the BIOS.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey moorhen, whats the latest beta out now?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Mine goes from 1.488 idle to 1.475 load... so about 0.013 not bad? its set to 1.475 in the bios lol it just idles higher :/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My vdroop isn't too bad, might actually be good.

BIOS: 1.47v
CPU-Z/Everest Idle: 1.464v
CPU-Z/Everest Load: 1.456v

I'm at about a 0.006v drop at idle and 0.014v drop at load.

@thealex132, are you using your CPU VDD voltage as well? That might be why you're idling higher than your settings in the BIOS.

are you guys measuring with a digital multi-meter?


----------



## Nightcrawla

can someone link me to working sound drivers for windows 7 64bit for this board?


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
can someone link me to working sound drivers for windows 7 64bit for this board?

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (2010-07-30)


----------



## Nightcrawla

thx reg but its a broken link








Nvm its working







thx bro


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla* 
thx reg but its a broken link








Nvm its working







thx bro

No problem man, yeah I missed a character from the link but fixed it.

If you ever need any other drivers, utilities, bios updates, or information for this amazing board you can find 'em at MSI website, here's the LINK.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
My vdroop isn't too bad, might actually be good.

BIOS: 1.47v
CPU-Z/Everest Idle: 1.464v
CPU-Z/Everest Load: 1.456v

I'm at about a 0.006v drop at idle and 0.014v drop at load.

@thealex132, are you using your CPU VDD voltage as well? That might be why you're idling higher than your settings in the BIOS.

Uhhh cant remember, but I know the top selecetion in the voltage list, CPU I think, is at 1.4875


----------



## redoubt9000

Hey all









Had a few questions in mind - but the most particular one being CPU fans. Noticed my temps running fairly high on my cores and I've read about issues on most coolers hovering fairly close on the RAM. Anyone have any suggested AM3 coolers? I'm looking to go above and beyond the stock cooler







I should've done this a year ago when I first got the mobo >_<


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redoubt9000* 
Hey all









Had a few questions in mind - but the most particular one being CPU fans. Noticed my temps running fairly high on my cores and I've read about issues on most coolers hovering fairly close on the RAM. Anyone have any suggested AM3 coolers? I'm looking to go above and beyond the stock cooler







I should've done this a year ago when I first got the mobo >_<

It will depend on your budget and also if you want to go air-cooling or [semi]water-cooling. I would suggest the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ or the Scythe Mugen 2 for air-cooling. For the "semi-watercooling" there's Corsair's H50/H70 closed loop water coolers. As for the real water cooling, I have no idea on that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redoubt9000* 
Hey all









Had a few questions in mind - but the most particular one being CPU fans. Noticed my temps running fairly high on my cores and I've read about issues on most coolers hovering fairly close on the RAM. Anyone have any suggested AM3 coolers? I'm looking to go above and beyond the stock cooler







I should've done this a year ago when I first got the mobo >_<

As said that will depend on your budget and if you want to go air, water, or H50.

with your ram you should not have an issue with most coolers. You could use a megalhelm which IIRC is still the top air cooler for ~$70 you could go custom water loop which could be ~$150-250 or you could go H50 for ~$70


----------



## thiagocosta85

LOL !!!... after about one month, after so many nights together, my motherboard decides to... BUG OUT ? ...Nothing serious and I solved the problem just by entering bios and exiting it.. Didn't change ANY settings...

*Well, usually, after system boots, the mother board display, shows the CPU temperature...
This one time, it was saying C8 ...
Im like... C8 ?*

oO ....

Any body familiar with that *C8* code? ...
I have the feeling I should underclock everything, I have the feeling this board is going to DIE...

lol... If it does die, I will get a different one, If it does not die, it will be my friend for another 4 years...

Please help me on that *C8* Debug Code...
I googled but nothing specific... I found a few things in german but the translation wasn't understandable.

----------------------
EDIT
----------------------
There are many *known errors* listed in the motherboard's manual... But there is NO "C8" ...

ALso, I noticed that after 1 month of being overclock, *DEKARON(game)* started crashing... too often.

I downclocked ALL SETTINGS to default, and it seems like it stopped crashing...
Even then ram is at 1333 ... I lost about 4000 points in the 3dmark Vantage. LOL..

What ever, I guess it is ok to use my equipment with out an overclock... It still runs fast, I cant notice performance changes on loading times nor system cache, ... Maybe it will make a difference, when I get the SSD HD, I will defnatelly shoot the clock back to 4ghz again... =D

Post Status
FF Power on and first initialize CPU.
C0, C1, C2 Early CPU Initialize.
C4, C6 Initialize chipset.
D4, D5 Initialize memory.
08 Initialize keyboard.
2A, 31 Initialize onboard devices. Load Option ROM (VGA and RAID
option ROM) form BIOS to memory.
37 Displaying sign-on message, CPU information, setup key
message and any OEM specific information.
38 Initialize USB device and different devices.
3C Mid POST initialization of chipset registers. Detect different
devices (parallel ports, serial ports and coprocessor in CPU&#8230;etc.)
75, 78 Initialize INT 13 devices and IPL devices. (include SATA/ PATA
HDD and CD/DVD ROM).
87 Enter setup screen. BIOS setup if needed/ requested.
A4 Wait for user input at configuration display if needed.
A7 Display the system configuration screen if enabled.
B1 Save system context for ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power
Interface). Prepare give control to OS loader (INT 19H).
00 Pass control to OS Loader (typically INT 19H).
AA Enter OS (Vista or Windows XP).
Thanks guys...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 
LOL !!!... after about one month, after so many nights together, my motherboard decides to... BUG OUT ? ...Nothing serious and I solved the problem just by entering bios and exiting it.. Didn't change ANY settings...

*Well, usually, after system boots, the mother board display, shows the CPU temperature...
This one time, it was saying C8 ...
Im like... C8 ?*

oO ....

Any body familiar with that *C8* code? ...
I have the feeling I should underclock everything, I have the feeling this board is going to DIE...

lol... If it does die, I will get a different one, If it does not die, it will be my friend for another 4 years...

Please help me on that *C8* Debug Code...
I googled but nothing specific... I found a few things in german but the translation wasn't understandable.

----------------------
EDIT
----------------------
There are many *known errors* listed in the motherboard's manual... But there is NO "C8" ...

ALso, I noticed that after 1 month of being overclock, *DEKARON(game)* started crashing... *too often*.

I downclocked ALL SETTINGS to default, and it seems like it stopped crashing...
Even then ram is at 1333 ... I lost about 4000 points in the 3dmark Vantage. LOL..

What ever, I guess it is ok to use my equipment with out an overclock... It still runs fast, I cant notice performance changes on loading times nor system cache, ... Maybe it will make a difference, when I get the SSD HD, I will defnatelly shoot the clock back to 4ghz again... =D

.[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Thanks guys...

I have Had the c8 code come up a few times and was like  too. It seemed as tho my OC was unstable when it did happen and the fix was getting the system rock solid stable. After that no issues what so ever! When I say rock solid stable I mean 48 hrs prime95 blend and small FFT, days of complete system folding, 25 passes of LinX and hours of strait gamming.


----------



## randomkid

I am currently running with 2x500GB WD Caviar Black in RAID 0. I just bought another pair of same HD so I will have total of 4 I intent to configure to RAID 5 ( Total of 1.5GB space ).

I plan to partition into 3 with the Partition 0 with 15% or 225GB ( supposively to be the outer tracks ) to contain my OS and Programs and use the rest of the partitions for low frequency access files.

Does our motherboard have any issue with RAID 5? Sorry to post a new question if this has been discussed. I tried to search about RAID 5 in this thread but did not find what I am looking for.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *randomkid* 
I am currently running with 2x500GB WD Caviar Black in RAID 0. I just bought another pair of same HD so I will have total of 4 I intent to configure to RAID 5 ( Total of 1.5GB space ).

I plan to partition into 3 with the Partition 0 with 15% or 225GB ( supposively to be the outer tracks ) to contain my OS and Programs and use the rest of the partitions for low frequency access files.

Does our motherboard have any issue with RAID 5? Sorry to post a new question if this has been discussed. I tried to search about RAID 5 in this thread but did not find what I am looking for.

I wish that i could tell you that this board has no problems but I do not recall anyone running a raid 5 setup. I can however tell you that I run a raid 0 setup with 2 WD 750 Blacks and only get 1.36TB so you are probably only going to see ~1.25TB of usable space.


----------



## randomkid

Ah... that is probably the reason why I can not find it in "search this thread". I do not mind the capacity loss. The WD 500GB Blacks are fairly cheap now so I just want to increase speed ( i presume 3 disks running in Raid 0 will be faster than 2 in Raid 0 ). But instead of running just 3 disks in Raid 0, i decided to add a fourth one for Raid 5 ( for the same <1.5TB capacity) for disks redundancy. I know the write speed will suffer due to the additional parity calculation but I think that is okay since writing will be not so frequent as reads...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 
LOL !!!... after about one month, after so many nights together, my motherboard decides to... BUG OUT ? ...Nothing serious and I solved the problem just by entering bios and exiting it.. Didn't change ANY settings...

*Well, usually, after system boots, the mother board display, shows the CPU temperature...
This one time, it was saying C8 ...
Im like... C8 ?*

oO ....

Any body familiar with that *C8* code? ...
I have the feeling I should underclock everything, I have the feeling this board is going to DIE...

lol... If it does die, I will get a different one, If it does not die, it will be my friend for another 4 years...

Please help me on that *C8* Debug Code...
I googled but nothing specific... I found a few things in german but the translation wasn't understandable.

----------------------
EDIT
----------------------
There are many *known errors* listed in the motherboard's manual... But there is NO "C8" ...

It has happened multiple times to me as well. It usually happens right after I crash from doing stress tests or gaming with an unstable OC. You don't have to give up overclocking and go back to stock clocks, but at least lower your OC to 3.8 or 3.9ghz and check if it's (at least for me) gaming stable. There shouldn't be any problems going back to your rated speeds for your RAM as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *randomkid* 
Ah... that is probably the reason why I can not find it in "search this thread". I do not mind the capacity loss. The WD 500GB Blacks are fairly cheap now so I just want to increase speed ( i presume 3 disks running in Raid 0 will be faster than 2 in Raid 0 ). But instead of running just 3 disks in Raid 0, i decided to add a fourth one for Raid 5 ( for the same <1.5TB capacity) for disks redundancy. I know the write speed will suffer due to the additional parity calculation but I think that is okay since writing will be not so frequent as reads...

Does it even make a big difference in terms of performance?


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I have Had the c8 code come up a few times and was like  too. It seemed as tho my OC was unstable when it did happen and the fix was getting the system rock solid stable. After that no issues what so ever! When I say rock solid stable I mean 48 hrs prime95 blend and small FFT, days of complete system folding, 25 passes of LinX and hours of strait gamming.

Lol I know right? ...

we're like... Hmmmmm C8 ...
Manual,
Google,
More google
Call MSI ...
...

oO ....

unknown error hahaahha !...

Thanks man ! ... I hope that C8 never comes again, Im pretty sure I will RE-LOOK at the manual AGAIN lol...

Once again, thank u for the reliefe


----------



## randomkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 

Does it even make a big difference in terms of performance?

Some say 3 Disk RAID 0 is the faster. Going Raid 5 slows it down a bit but should still be better than 2 Disk RAID 0 in terms of Read.

I don't think I will see any noticeable performance. I am more interested to make it work and see how reliable RAID 5 is for home use.

Besides, its been more than 8 months since I did something on my PC...


----------



## Beefybarn

Hi, im new on here, just got myself one of these boards and want to pair it with a ocz vertex2 60gb ssd. Can someone please advise me what changes in bios i should make before i install the ssd which will then have win7 64 bit installed on it, cheers in advance.


----------



## mangoSeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *randomkid* 
I am currently running with 2x500GB WD Caviar Black in RAID 0. I just bought another pair of same HD so I will have total of 4 I intent to configure to RAID 5 ( Total of 1.5GB space ).

I plan to partition into 3 with the Partition 0 with 15% or 225GB ( supposively to be the outer tracks ) to contain my OS and Programs and use the rest of the partitions for low frequency access files.

Does our motherboard have any issue with RAID 5? Sorry to post a new question if this has been discussed. I tried to search about RAID 5 in this thread but did not find what I am looking for.

No issues so far for me. Been running 4 1.5TB seagates since april 2009. Just over 4TB usable space. I haven't benched it (yeah, I know, I know), but I can tell it ain't no speed demon. Transfers of files (anime, typically 175 to 400 MB per file depending) start out at at 150 to 170 MBps and finish transfering to the array by the time it hits 90-110 thereabouts iirc. Big files (1+ GB start in the same region and gradually drop to 28-35 MBps).

RAID 5 for me is stuck on write-through cache (I think). I can't recall exactly, but I think Write-Back is faster. I haven't found a way to change it (even from initial config, wt was the only option for RAID 5).

Oh...it's been a while since I actually participated (been lurking though), so hey guys!!









I've switched out my 720 and dropped in a 1090T. No overclock...I got chicken when I heard people were cooking their boards...and I had already ruined one with my hamfisted water-cooling! One of my 4870X2s also kicked the bucket, and I've been too lazy (and busy with work) to take it out. I'll probably do it when I clean my loop at the end of the year.

Lots of new folk, but good to see the old heads around still

Laterz


----------



## sendblink23

I have a question guys...

How the heck can I boot from another of my graphic cards? I know I can do it on 2 other motherboards(gigabyte) I have, but i can't find a way on this board on the bios to switch to one of the other cards... example... instead of me booting from my crossfireX ati cards... I want to boot from my Nvidia card - on the other mobo's I've had, it was a simple going in the bios the PCI thing(Init Display First) that said PCI Slot - well inside of that it had: PCI Slot, PEG & another PEG1 option on which that "PEG1" was the one I used to boot from the other PCI-E card and then just a simple *save bios... I changed cables and it would boot from the other one. On this mobo we only have PCI-E & PCI options... I already tested both and it will only react to the top card.

Come on, the option must be there in the bios somewhere... I honestly don't want to always be needing to open up my case removing cards, switching them blah blah blah(especially with my huge heatsink - its a pain to remove the *top card, I honestly have to take off my heatsink to be able to unlock the top card)... just to boot from my other card to use it for another OS... that will be a huge hassle. It would seem useless this board can support quadfire and to just not let you boot from another of your cards besides the main one.

Hehehe if I am wrong(being dumb not reading correctly inside the bios) please someone correct me and tell me where I can change it?


----------



## FilthyHarry

Hello,

Upgraded gpu and psu to the ones listed in my system 3 days ago. All good for 3 days, tonight, pc crashes hard, no power. Can't power up. Slap in old PSU, still no power. Process of elimination from connecting/disconnecting things, I discover (with old psu or new one) psu and mobo power up ONLY if the power connectors (2 4-pin on new psu, 1 4-pin on the old) to the cpu are not connected. If i connect the psu to the cpu all i get is a small 'click' (which sounds like it comes from the PSU though it happened with both psu's) and nada.

I was running bios in the default failsafe settings.

Question: how can I fix or determine whats broke, cpu/psu/mobo? (I do not have another cpu/mobo to test with)

Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Sendblink have you tried to make the changes in windows to designate which card you want to detect as your primary GPU? Give that a try and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
Hello,

Upgraded gpu and psu to the ones listed in my system 3 days ago. All good for 3 days, tonight, pc crashes hard, no power. Can't power up. Slap in old PSU, still no power. Process of elimination from connecting/disconnecting things, I discover (with old psu or new one) psu and mobo power up ONLY if the power connectors (2 4-pin on new psu, 1 4-pin on the old) to the cpu are not connected. If i connect the psu to the cpu all i get is a small 'click' (which sounds like it comes from the PSU though it happened with both psu's) and nada.

I was running bios in the default failsafe settings.

Question: how can I fix or determine whats broke, cpu/psu/mobo? (I do not have another cpu/mobo to test with)

Thanks

Your Motherboard and probably CPU are fried. The short circuit protection system in the PSU is shutting it off, because the Vreg on the board for the cpu is fried and probably the cpu as well. Same thing happened to me. Is your board a rev 1.0 or 1.1?


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Your Motherboard and probably CPU are fried. The short circuit protection system in the PSU is shutting it off, because the Vreg on the board for the cpu is fried and probably the cpu as well. Same thing happened to me. Is your board a rev 1.0 or 1.1?

Ouch! Fortunately both are still under manufacturer warranty. Thx!

Not sure of the rev. Is that important? Dropped it off with local tech this morning just to see if they could figure out which part is broken. Is there a way I can find out from my orders page on Newegg?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sendblink have you tried to make the changes in windows to designate which card you want to detect as your primary GPU? Give that a try and let us know how it works out for you.


Hmm I said for other OS 
Quote:



just to boot from my other card to use it for another OS


 as in my other hard drives installs of linux & osx - I am not talking about Windows and If I can't boot from the other graphic card then its entirely useless what you are trying to suggest... because only bootable card is the top main card on this board... which means the DISPLAY will only be visible on the *main card to start from another OS... read my signature system before commenting lol

now like i mentioned its only possible through Bios(exactly like my older 2 gigabytes that do have the option)... does anybody have any idea if there is the option to do it on this mobo.... And I want it on this board for the obvious reasons, so that I can keep using the CF 5770 & just use my Nvidia for the other OSes.... just incase I already have setup the other OSes to work with the nvidia, I just need a way to switch to boot from it with this mobo... without the need of opening my computer. Its just stupid quadfire board and not having that option.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry I missed the part where it was for booting into another OS


----------



## N2Gaming

I thought you all might like to see this.

My Vantage score earlier this morning after enabling the SLi hack on the GD70 with 2 x 460 GTX cards & no PhysX.

Is this score any good?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I thought you all might like to see this.

My Vantage score earlier this morning after enabling the SLi hack on the GD70 with 2 x 460 GTX cards & no PhysX.

Is this score any good?

I think that is pretty much the gpu score you should be seeing for SLI 460

I just saw a user post another website vantage for SLI 460 (this model: EVGA SLI GTX460 SC EE 1GB) and his score was: GPU 26185

And yours is 25399.... so its pretty close... now the guy didn't post if his 460's were overclocked or stock... but your gpu score seems fine

Saw more below another user with that same model of the other user that had only one of them his gpu score was: 12689 - so whats your Disabled SLI gpu score?


----------



## N2Gaming

I have not run the test w/only a single gpu yet

In fact I just ordered an open box MSI Cyclone 460 GTX 768MB to use as a PhysX card instead of the 450 GTS that I currently have

my gpu's were actually overclocked pretty good on that score at 850 / 1700 / 1900


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have not run the test w/only a single gpu yet

In fact I just ordered an open box MSI Cyclone 460 GTX 768MB to use as a PhysX card instead of the 450 GTS that I currently have

my gpu's were actually overclocked pretty good on that score at 850 / 1700 / 1900


Like I said, I have no clue if theirs were oveclocked







= pretty certain the SLI person did have them overclocked, another thing... No clue what drivers he used & how many times he ran the test(also I am not sure if overclocking the CPU makes a difference on the GPU score, he was on intel 930 @ 4.2Ghz) - you have to remember the other thing.. our board wasn't meant to run sli nvidia... so you're just hacked mod... I'm not even sure if your supposed to be running exactly the same scores as them(real sli boards).. maybe you run almost close to them... I have never used the sli patch.. so I can't honestly be good at opinions on this... all I know you have it working.. & your score is close to other 460 sli owners

That's going to be cool the new 3rd card.. not sure how much gain will be the increase from a 450 to a 460 as dedicated PhysX card, but it will indeed be better score


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2G could I trouble you or anyone else using water cooling to post a graph like this one?
It is load to idle progression. 
My AMD under water.








Tristanguy1224's Q9550 under water.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm testing my system atm w/Mafia II and a 460 as main gpu and 460 as dedicated PhysX vs 460 as main gpu and 450 as dedicated PhysX just to see what kind of difference the 460 will make as a PhysX card. From the initial tests I have run so far I don't think the 3rd 460 will make much difference as a dedicated PhysX card but I'll have to wait to see once I get it and have all three installed.









I can run a quick test for you Eclipse however I'm not under H2O yet and my garage is an sweatbox at th3 moment .


----------



## N2Gaming

Is this what you wanted Eclipse?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm testing my system atm w/Mafia II and a 460 as main gpu and 460 as dedicated PhysX vs 460 as main gpu and 450 as dedicated PhysX just to see what kind of difference the 460 will make as a PhysX card. From the initial tests I have run so far I don't think the 3rd 460 will make much difference as a dedicated PhysX card but I'll have to wait to see once I get it and have all three installed.









I can run a quick test for you Eclipse however I'm not under H2O yet and my garage is an sweatbox at th3 moment .


don't forget to post screen shots to see the difference so far testing with mafia 2 benchmark

I'd say do these screen shots:
SLI 460
SLI 460 + 450 as PhysX card
single 460
single 460 + 460 as PhysX card
single 460 + 450 as PhysX card

and later on when you get the 3rd 460 try..
SLI 460 + 460 as PhysX card

Lets see what differences do we see


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Is this what you wanted Eclipse?



















yep. I cant for the life of me figure out why my temps do not drop like yours and Tristanguy1224's???? Think I may need to go post in watercooling section.


----------



## N2Gaming

Maybe it's because your cpu block is still in the mail







j/k. Do you have any temperature probes in your loop to determine temps at your res, rad & exiting your cpu block?

I'm wondering if your Radiator is not working as good as it should i.e. clogged like your block was a while back.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Maybe it's because your cpu block is still in the mail







j/k. Do you have any temperature probes in your loop to determine temps at your res, rad & exiting your cpu block?

I'm wondering if your Radiator is not working as good as it should i.e. clogged like your block was a while back.


LOL!

I have a TON of flow temps are quite nice maxing at 47 now AS5 still curing so that will drop some more. Also I need to get 3 more of my favorite coolermaster fans to complete the rad.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


LOL!

I have a TON of flow temps are quite nice maxing at 47 now AS5 still curing so that will drop some more. Also I need to get 3 more of my favorite coolermaster fans to complete the rad.


Wait maxing at 47 ? do you mean 47c?

What CPU clock & voltage NB all that crap settings?

If its under 4ghz then it stinks against my noctua









I hope I'm wrong


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Wait maxing at 47 ? you mean 47c

What CPU clock & voltage NB all that crap settings?

If its under 4ghz then it stinks against my noctua


LMAO 965 C2 (140TDP) 3.9Ghz @ 1.51vcore in bios 1.491 actual 1.35 CPU-NB_V 2.6Ghz NB 2.4Ghz HT. Maxing at 47c with new TIM a new loop (still have some air in it) and half the fans I should be running. O wait did I forget the 5 45* fittings?

link to pics taken about 3 Hrs ago when the loop was started








edit

BTW what are your ambient temps??? Mine is about 27c just slightly under where I idle....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


LMAO 965 C2 (140TDP) 3.9Ghz @ 1.51vcore in bios 1.491 actual 1.35 CPU-NB_V 2.6Ghz NB 2.4Ghz HT. Maxing at 47c with new TIM a new loop (still have some air in it) and half the fans I should be running. O wait did I forget the 5 45* fittings?

link to pics taken about 3 Hrs ago when the loop was started


Okay you win, you got the C2 that burns allot more & also the setup looks freaking cool

My 4ghz on C3 voltage is only 1.45v but NB/HT at stock after 3 hours of prime95 on blend - max 46c









but that was on my past mobo, current mobo 4.10Ghz 1.5v, Nb 2800 1.35v - 20 runs (ALL button pressed) on linX max is 52c.. look my sig for that - pretty certain if I did the testing that night on Prime95 blend it would have gone much lower my max load... since linX burns much more than prime

ofcourse the reality my room was freaking cold when i did those runs, but still pretty nice for air =P I haven't managed to repeat those temps again

Saw your other question my room ambients.. hmm not sure I had my AC On running at 24c and my real ambients outside my room are always 24/7 90f - I live in Puerto Rico.. it is pretty warm







.. so 24c vs 90f(32c) ... i'd say about 26-28c(somewhere around there) would be my room ambients


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@ sendblink23 sorry to kinda go off on ya but this is pissing me off.... not so much my temps as I expected as much but the way in which they go down is riduclious. I am beginning to wonder if My IHS has come unsoldered from the die .....







that is about the only thing I can think of and my core did hit 90c once.....


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


LMAO 965 C2 (140TDP) 3.9Ghz @ 1.51vcore in bios 1.491 actual 1.35 CPU-NB_V 2.6Ghz NB 2.4Ghz HT. Maxing at 47c with new TIM a new loop (still have some air in it) and half the fans I should be running. O wait did I forget the 5 45* fittings?

link to pics taken about 3 Hrs ago when the loop was started








edit

BTW what are your ambient temps??? Mine is about 27c just slightly under where I idle....



WOW... I like ur setup ALOT !!!!
Good work bro.. What kind of watercooler is that on the CPU ? ...
My H70 isnt satisfactory to me and, I never bought the noctua nd-14 I really want...

but I like ur setup ALOT...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Okay you win, you got the C2 that burns allot more & also the setup looks freaking cool

My 4ghz on C3 voltage is only 1.45v but NB/HT at stock after 3 hours of prime95 on blend - max 46c

but that was on my past mobo, current mobo 4.10Ghz 1.5v, Nb 2800 1.35v - 20 runs (ALL button pressed) on linX max is 52c.. look my sig for that - pretty certain if I did the testing that night on Prime95 blend it would have gone much lower my max load... since linX burns much more than prime

ofcourse the reality my room was freaking cold when i did those runs, but still pretty nice for air =P I haven't managed to repeat those temps again

Saw your other question my room ambients.. hmm not sure I had my AC On running at 24c and my real ambients outside my room are always 24/7 90f - I live in Puerto Rico.. it is pretty warm







.. so 24c vs 90f(32c) ... i'd say about 26-28c(somewhere around there) would be my room ambients



Hey bro, I like ur RAM timming ALOT ALOT...
would that work on 1t?

Also, My ram's default timming is 7 10 7 27 ...
What is the best timming you think I could achieve?

Thx bro.
BTW I tryed cas at 6 with 1t and it will NOT work.. LOL


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


WOW... I like ur setup ALOT !!!!
Good work bro.. What kind of watercooler is that on the CPU ? ...
My H70 isnt satisfactory to me and, I never bought the noctua nd-14 I really want...

but I like ur setup ALOT...



swiftech apogee GTZ


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


swiftech apogee GTZ


It's like, you are ready for ANY MOD !!! ...
It stays open like that right? ...

if u need to insert / remove hardware = get screwdriver and done !
3 secs all.

... I'm sick of these cheap full towers I get at new egg.. they look big, they are heavy, and they really have NO ROOM to play arround with it... Everytime I do soemthing, I have to remove the video card (too big)...

I hate it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


It's like, you are ready for ANY MOD !!! ...
It stays open like that right? ...

if u need to insert / remove hardware = get screwdriver and done !
3 secs all.

... I'm sick of these cheap full towers I get at new egg.. they look big, they are heavy, and they really have NO ROOM to play arround with it... Everytime I do soemthing, I have to remove the video card (too big)...

I hate it.


o you ment case...

case is in sig. but I dont think they sell them anymore









But it is a tech bench style case and they make quite a few different ones.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85*


Hey bro, I like ur RAM timming ALOT ALOT...
would that work on 1t?

Also, My ram's default timming is 7 10 7 27 ...
What is the best timming you think I could achieve?

Thx bro.
BTW I tryed cas at 6 with 1t and it will NOT work.. LOL



That is the auto timing for 1000Mhz on my ram(T1 works fine, just I forgot to use T1 when i was testing







)... in other words I was running the timing the board gives as if i were running 800Mhz(cas 6)... if I pass 1066Mhz then my timing changes to Cas 7.. if I pass over 1333Mhz it changes to Cas 9.. if I pass 1600 its Cas 10 <-- Euw barf mode, and i can't even run it with my ram

I think you get the picture...









If you want lower/tighter auto timings.... lower a bit your actual ram speed(just right below your stock number)

So if your ram is 1333, lower it to 1300 and it will run the same timing as 1066Mhz .. in other words you will be running almost the same *mhz at a much tighter timing.

Honestly my ram sticks stink.. I've tried manual timings... example having 1333 & lower my timing to Cas 7, 6 or 5... but like you mentioned.. it didn't work for me either.. so I just stick to the auto timing of the mobo with my ram.. I'm currently using 1300 Cas 7 which is good enough for me... comparing it to 1333 Cas 9... which one is better?







- my bet its 1300 Cas 7 (T1)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


don't forget to post screen shots to see the difference so far testing with mafia 2 benchmark

I'd say do these screen shots:
SLI 460
SLI 460 + 450 as PhysX card
single 460
single 460 + 460 as PhysX card
single 460 + 450 as PhysX card

and later on when you get the 3rd 460 try..
SLI 460 + 460 as PhysX card

Lets see what differences do we see










I'll see if I can take screen shots while in the game. The only way I know how to do that is to push the print screen button and then paste the clip board into M$ Paint or some other image editing application.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'll see if I can take screen shots while in the game. The only way I know how to do that is to push the print screen button and then paste the clip board into M$ Paint or some other image editing application.


grab FRAPS


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm to cheap to pay for it...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm to cheap to pay for it...


should be free.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'll see if I can take screen shots while in the game. The only way I know how to do that is to push the print screen button and then paste the clip board into M$ Paint or some other image editing application.

check your PM


----------



## thiagocosta85

**********MAIN PROBLEM************
RAID DRIVERS for X64 WIN 7 OS INSTALL

Guys :'( ...
I am having HUGE problems with this board...

First of all I would like to say that the BLUE sata ports for raid are TRASH...
2 4 yeard old HDD's on native raid were FASTER than 2 SSD's on RAid 0 (jmicron)

After that, my life became HELL.

Now that i am trying to setup my Raid 0 Array in the black ports (for OS INSTALLATION)
I cannot make it work !!!!

Which drivers will work with windows 7 x64 ???
My arrays are PERFECT ! 2+0 @ FUNCTIONAL STATUS.

I tryed EVERYTHING that was inside the MSI CD that came with the board..

I downloaded the W764A Driver from the website...
Windows detects the COMPATIBLE RAID CONTROLLER but,

It gives a SIGNATURE ERROR...

GOD.... I am about to install Windows XP x86 and throwing 4 GB RAM away...

Please help I am desperate lol...
I do not understand the Problem...

********EDIT *********
Actions taken: F8 (before setup loads) Disable Driver Signature Enforcement) = FAIL
Raid Drivers for x64 windows 7 WILL NOT LOAD !!!!

I tryed MSI drivers, ATI Drivers, etc etc... NOTHING WORKS...

********EDIT2 *********
Downloading Windows XP x64 off of torrent. I will remove the time bomb if any..

Future action: I will install the dev kit and sign that driver myself.
I no longer like windows 7. and after all the hours I staid awake trying to find the signed drivers yesterday, microsoft, MSI, AMD, can all burn in hell, because there aint none.

********EDIT 3*********
I don't have a flopy drive so now I cant use raid drivers on windows XP 64...
I installed windows 7 x86 ... :'( ...
I downloaded a Development TOOL for Windows Drivers, and I will try to BRUTAL FORCE sign the drivers myself... I've never done it but... If I make it work, then I hope we can post the "SIGNED" Raid Drivers for win7 in the front page because... This is a QUITE BASIC necessity.

******** Edit 4 *********
Signing the driver myself FAILED... Seems like Windows 7 simply doesnt want me to do it..
Also...
FAILS on win 7
Bcdedit.exe -set nointegritychecks ON

FAILS on win 7
Bcdedit.exe -set {4518fd64-05f1-11da-b13e-00306e386aee} nointegritychecks ON

Next attempt:
... This is my LAST try... other wise I want a different MB. It's a shame AMD doesn't make working signed drivers. I will invest in a Core I7 MB unfortunately

This is what i'm going to do... Download Vista x64, Install it with the drivers (bcdedit should work) then upgrade to win 7 x64 . I hope this works. LOL


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiagocosta85* 
Hey bro, I like ur RAM timming ALOT ALOT...
would that work on 1t?

Also, My ram's default timming is 7 10 7 27 ...
What is the best timming you think I could achieve?

Thx bro.
BTW I tryed cas at 6 with 1t and it will NOT work.. LOL

It's probably best to leave the timings at stock speeds, since overclocking the RAM does not really have any significant real world performance boosts. Focus on overclocking your CPU and your CPU-NB clocks, since those affect performance the most.

For example, if your default speed/timing was 1600mhz 7-10-7-27, it wouldn't make a big difference if you changed it to 1333mhz 6-9-6-24. Tighter timings are not always better, especially if it makes you unstable.

Sorry I can't help you with your RAID problems, since I only use one hard drive.







Though I heard it's best to use the black SATA ports for all your RAID drives and if you need any more SATA ports for CD/DVD/Blu-ray drives, you can use the 2 blue SATA ports if the black ones are full.


----------



## N2Gaming

I am using 3 hdd's on the sata ports that have 6 ports of the same color and it's working pretty good for me. I had to actually download the drivers in order for Win 7 X64 to detect my raided array for OS installation. Once I loaded the Driver the OS was able to detect the array and install the OS to the drives.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I am using 3 hdd's on the sata ports that have 6 ports of the same color and it's working pretty good for me. I had to actually download the drivers in order for Win 7 X64 to detect my raided array for OS installation. Once I loaded the Driver the OS was able to detect the array and install the OS to the drives.

Are you serious? ... oO ...

What is your bios version lol ?
What drivers did you load?...

Did you use Windows 7 64 bit or 32 Bit?


----------



## N2Gaming

bios 1.9 X64 bit as said earlier and I downloaded the drivers from MSI's web page let me find the link

Edit you have to configure your Raid array in bios first before you can even try to install your OS so if your raid is not set prior to OS installation then you are never gonna be able to install raid. I don't know your competency so I just said that just in case.


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


bios 1.9 X64 bit as said earlier and I downloaded the drivers from MSI's web page let me find the link

Edit you have to configure your Raid array in bios first before you can even try to install your OS so if your raid is not set prior to OS installation then you are never gonna be able to install raid. I don't know your competency so I just said that just in case.



Yeah, My arrays are perfectly functional already...
I did press Control + F, I did align the drives, ...

Raid 2+0 @ Functional status
Raid 2+0 @ Funcional status...

By the way, the RAID DRIVERS load PERFECT in vista 32 Bits, Vista 64 Bits, and Windows 7 32 bits...

The only driver that gives me trouble is Win 7 64Bits.
Also, if you are using the BLUE Raid Controllers, I will tell you, you are loosing about 70% of your HDD's speed...

My SSD @ Raid 0 at BLUE raid controller (3rd party) will do 120 ~ 140 MBPS,
MY SSD @ Raid 0 at black ports (southbridge) will do 245~ 385 MBPS...

But unfortunately win 7 64 bits cant load the drives, it says Drivers are NOT signed and , Unsined drivers are NOT supported. blablabla blablabla... something like that...


----------



## N2Gaming

did you try this driver yet? http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=dr...e&dno=6722&i=1

Naturally you will need to unzip it before you can use it...


----------



## Kokin

I am loving this cold weather. My Northbridge idles at 30-33C and with 1.43v, my CPU idles at 33C and loads at 46C.

For air-cooling people: do you guys clean out the dust between the fins in your heatsink and if you do, how do you do it? Last time I did it, I just took off my whole heatsink, cleaned it in the sink with water and blow-dried it. It got rid of all the dust that was stuck inside, but does using water and blow-drying it oxide the copper in my Mugen, making it less effective?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Soo I recently got a fresh GD70 from MSI

I am not too happy about my NB temps so along side tweaking my system I am thinking about tearing it all down







and removing MSIs thermal gum on the NB/SB

Could anyone here that has recently replaced there stock TIM let me know how it went as far as end results?

Hope you all are doing well...front page looks nice and organized


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't remeber exactly how I did it but I have Win 7 x64 installed on 3x raided drives so it's possible don't give up you can do it man...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Soo I recently got a fresh GD70 from MSI

I am not too happy about my NB temps so along side tweaking my system I am thinking about tearing it all down







and removing MSIs thermal gum on the NB/SB

Could anyone here that has recently replaced there stock TIM let me know how it went as far as end results?

Hope you all are doing well...front page looks nice and organized










since i've changed the tim on the nb/sb heatsink my nb doesn't go over 45c. the main thing is to make sure your looking at the correct temp. there has been alot of confusion over which temp it actually is in speedfan, everest, and hwmonitor. i know the temp shown in bios is correct and its my understanding that tmp2 in speedfan is acurate. im not sure which one to look at in everest or hwmonitor. i used shin-etsu btw.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


since i've changed the tim on the nb/sb heatsink my nb doesn't go over 45c. the main thing is to make sure your looking at the correct temp. there has been alot of confusion over which temp it actually is in speedfan, everest, and hwmonitor. i know the temp shown in bios is correct and its my understanding that tmp2 in speedfan is acurate. im not sure which one to look at in everest or hwmonitor. i used shin-etsu btw.


Yeah I am a bit worried that Everest could possibly be off considering the rest of the temps throughout my system and the voltages I am using

Everest brings me 64C-65C on idle for the NB and 70C-71C under stress testing

Speedfan is still reading a temp of 65C on "Remote 1" but temp 2 comes off at 49C

What do you think?


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I am loving this cold weather. My Northbridge idles at 30-33C and with 1.43v, my CPU idles at 33C and loads at 46C.

For air-cooling people: do you guys clean out the dust between the fins in your heatsink and if you do, how do you do it? Last time I did it, I just took off my whole heatsink, cleaned it in the sink with water and blow-dried it. It got rid of all the dust that was stuck inside, but does using water and blow-drying it oxide the copper in my Mugen, making it less effective?


just use dust off spray can...try doing it every couple months or so...if your overclocking it to the extreme.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Yeah I am a bit worried that Everest could possibly be off considering the rest of the temps throughout my system and the voltages I am using

Everest brings me 64C-65C on idle for the NB and 70C-71C under stress testing

Speedfan is still reading a temp of 65C on "Remote 1" but temp 2 comes off at 49C

What do you think?


i used to think remote1 in speedfan was the nb but its not. Sendblink did the research on it i believe. tmp2 is what i go by.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Yeah I am a bit worried that Everest could possibly be off considering the rest of the temps throughout my system and the voltages I am using

Everest brings me 64C-65C on idle for the NB and 70C-71C under stress testing

Speedfan is still reading a temp of 65C on "Remote 1" but temp 2 comes off at 49C

What do you think?


Yep, Everest actually reports the CPU-NB temp/voltage, at least to my own research.


----------



## HobieCat

I stepping up from my 955be to a 1055t and I'm currently running the 1.12 BIOS. Will that BIOS support the 1055t?


----------



## thiagocosta85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
did you try this driver yet? http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=dr...e&dno=6722&i=1

Naturally you will need to unzip it before you can use it...









Yes I did...

I called MSI ... tech support...

They said my windows 7 DVD might be scrached... oO ....

LOL ...

I gave up already... ordered new MB and new CPU ... cant wait ...
I willl jst give this one to my brother, ... he can buy his own ram and video card though... LOL. =D


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
I stepping up from my 955be to a 1055t and I'm currently running the 1.12 BIOS. Will that BIOS support the 1055t?

I suggest 1.E or 1.F, since they fixed some turbo core issues. Though I didn't like 1.F with my 955 C2, it might be different for the 6-cores.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i used to think remote1 in speedfan was the nb but its not. Sendblink did the research on it i believe. tmp2 is what i go by.


Well if that is correct then I have nothing to worry about









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Yep, Everest actually reports the CPU-NB temp/voltage, at least to my own research.


I think you might be right on everest reading odd voltages but

The CPU-NB temp?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Well if that is correct then I have nothing to worry about









I think you might be right on everest reading odd voltages but

The CPU-NB temp?

Ah, for temps that I can't be sure of, but the NB voltage in Everest is definitely the CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Ah, for temps that I can't be sure of, but the NB voltage in Everest is definitely the CPU-NB voltage.

^This


----------



## fruitflavor

i've installed new phenom x6 oc'ed a bit and was stress testing and my mobo went up in flames...


----------



## N2Gaming

That sux


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fruitflavor*


i've installed new phenom x6 oc'ed a bit and was stress testing and my mobo went up in flames...


which X6 and what did you do? What rev MB? Which CPU-V did you adjust?
I may be getting one soon


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fruitflavor*


i've installed new phenom x6 oc'ed a bit and was stress testing and my mobo went up in flames...


Ouch.. RIP friend...

I'm also interested in your settings as I was considering upgrading to one as well.


----------



## fruitflavor

1090t, clocked at 4.2 with 20x multi. cpu volt 1.505 cpu vdd 1.3250 or so. nb 1.25 or 1.3, ram 1.7 i also adjusted cpu/nb... funny thing was the computer was still stress testing until i pulled the plug to blow out the fire. i beleive the board says rev 1.0, manufactured sept 09 according the serial. been running perfectly okay with my 240 at the exactly same voltages for several months...
think they'll warranty it?


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fruitflavor*


been running perfectly okay with my 240 at the exactly same voltages for several months...
think they'll warranty it?


I don't believe I have read of anyone RMA'ing over this but IMO based on my experience with MSI and RMA's it certainly cannot hurt to try and chances are they will warranty it

Just be sure to take care in packaging if you do RMA it


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fruitflavor*


1090t, clocked at 4.2 with 20x multi. cpu volt 1.505 cpu vdd 1.3250 or so. nb 1.25 or 1.3, ram 1.7 i also adjusted cpu/nb... funny thing was the computer was still stress testing until i pulled the plug to blow out the fire. i beleive the board says rev 1.0, manufactured sept 09 according the serial. been running perfectly okay with my 240 at the exactly same voltages for several months...
think they'll warranty it?


what exactly burnt up? those voltages aren't really that high. i run mine at 1.47cpu 1.400cpu-vdd for 4050mhz and 1.53cpu 1.400cpu-vdd for 4.2ghz. i've gotten trough 12hours of prime on the 4050mhz setting and 8hours on the 4.2. i couldn't get this thing stable without touching the vdd setting.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fruitflavor*


1090t, clocked at 4.2 with 20x multi. cpu volt 1.505 cpu vdd 1.3250 or so. nb 1.25 or 1.3, ram 1.7 i also adjusted cpu/nb... funny thing was the computer was still stress testing until i pulled the plug to blow out the fire. i beleive the board says rev 1.0, manufactured sept 09 according the serial. been running perfectly okay with my 240 at the exactly same voltages for several months...
think they'll warranty it?


this scares me as mine is a rev 1.0. O well I guess that's what warranties are for


----------



## ghostxxx

Hello,

I am planning on picking up this MB for the Phenom II X 4 965 and I am concerned if the Scythe SCMG-2100 Sleeve CPU Cooler will be blocking the memory slots. If so, what is the vertical clearance before the memory stick is blocked?

Does anyone have experience with the MB and that cooler?

Thanks guys!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghostxxx* 
Hello,

I am planning on picking up this MB for the Phenom II X 4 965 and I am concerned if the Scythe SCMG-2100 Sleeve CPU Cooler will be blocking the memory slots. If so, what is the vertical clearance before the memory stick is blocked?

Does anyone have experience with the MB and that cooler?

Thanks guys!

I pretty much have one of the biggest cpu cooler/heatsink on this club...







hehee my cooler covers entirely my ram slots(i can't even see them)... but it doesn't bother me at all.... I'm lucky my rams are not like some Corsair rams that have tall heat spreaders like the ones that aren't removable(unless you take remove entirely the the heatspreader)....









but if you have the type of rams on which you can remove the top part of the heatspreader.. example like these corsairs:








then its not an issue... when having a big cpu cooler/heatsink

That is all up to your own decision.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well my 965 has just sold







95w 1055T incoming!


----------



## ghostxxx

Sendblink, I've noticed most people are running 4 sticks of 2GB ram each. How come not 2 sticks of 4gb? Does the mobo have trouble with the 4GB sticks?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghostxxx* 
Sendblink, I've noticed most people are running 4 sticks of 2GB ram each. How come not 2 sticks of 4gb? Does the mobo have trouble with the 4GB sticks?

that's up to everyone for their own choices when buying stuff... my situation it was because my rams came from a mobo combo I had bought last year(of another mobo).... so in other words it came in a combo so i didn't have much choices(4gb sticks prices where much more higher last year too, compared to right now recently) lol

Anyways... please since you are new to the forums.... go to the top:
USER CP
Then on the left-side
System Information > Add System

And please fill in your whole computer specs hardware... so you get up in here like everyone else


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well my 965 has just sold







95w 1055T incoming!


WOooT! WoooT!!

How much did it go for?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghostxxx*


Sendblink, I've noticed most people are running 4 sticks of 2GB ram each. How come not 2 sticks of 4gb? Does the mobo have trouble with the 4GB sticks?


This board has no trouble with 4x4GB sticks I have run them from day one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


WOooT! WoooT!!

How much did it go for?


$120 shipped and the guy did not even haggle. He knew he was getting a deal!
I could have prob got 140 for it, and remember it is a C2 140W chip


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


This board has no trouble with 4x4GB sticks I have run them from day one.

$120 shipped and the guy did not even haggle. He knew he was getting a deal!
I could have prob got 140 for it, and remember it is a C2 140W chip










lol hehe I think is my time to sell my 965 too... maybe I'll sell it within your same range even though its a C3 and certified through 4 boards stable above 4Ghz.

Anybody wants it? I will also sell my CF 5770's & 9800GTX+

What price should I give all that together - having box with original accessories for 1 x 5770(I lost the box for the sapphire version), 9800GTX+ & 965 C3(with crappy stock cooler lol)?


----------



## Regamaster

Well guys I got my MSI 790FX-GD70 board back from RMA today, man those guys are fast! Took only 2 weeks and 12 of those days were because of shipping!









I was hoping they'd ship me a brand new one or even an 890FXA (yeah right) but instead it seems they just repaired it. No problem though, I'm just excited to be up and running @ 4GHz again.

And a little note for anyone who owns this board (or any MSI board for that matter, new or old), as of this year MSI has extended all mainboard warranties from 1 year to 3 years.









MSI RMA Support = Pure Sex.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghostxxx*


Hello,

I am planning on picking up this MB for the Phenom II X 4 965 and I am concerned if the Scythe SCMG-2100 Sleeve CPU Cooler will be blocking the memory slots. If so, what is the vertical clearance before the memory stick is blocked?

Does anyone have experience with the MB and that cooler?

Thanks guys!


As Sendblink mentioned, as long as you have low-profile RAM, like the normal G.Skill or Mushkin RAM, you'll have no problems with all 4 sticks of RAM. I use the same cooler and MB and although only have 2 sticks of RAM on the blue slots, I still have room for 2 more in the black slots (not that I need any more memory







). The cooler is well worth the price, as it's the best performing air-cooler before the $60-80 coolers like the Megahelms or Noctuas (compares to the expensive coolers within 3Â°C at load!).

Pair two of these fans with the Mugen 2 and you've got the best price vs performance heatsink and fan combo.

Yate Loon D12SH-12 (@ max speed: 88CFM, Decent static pressure, but at a semi-loud 40dBA)

EDIT: Here's a roundup of different Yate Loons from different vendors that I just found. Pretty good research.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


lol hehe I think is my time to sell my 965 too... maybe I'll sell it within your same range even though its a C3 and certified through 4 boards stable above 4Ghz.

What price should I give all that together - having box with original accessories for 1 x 5770(I lost the box for the sapphire version), 9800GTX+ & 965 C3(with crappy stock cooler lol)?


If you will take my 955 C2 + cash I would gladly trade for it, no stock cooler needed.


----------



## 19373

I am going to reinstall Windows 7

Just a quick questions about a bios setting

i am using bios ver. 1.15

I have a single WD5000AAJS and I want AHCI features like NCQ. should I set "on-chip ata controller RAID mode" to AHCI or RAID. when I set it to AHCI the boot menu lists it as IDE but when i set it to RAID the boot menu lists it as RAID. I read that RAID is the same as AHCI if u only have a single drive.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

so guys running the 1055T any pointers? Things to look out for?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
so guys running the 1055T any pointers? Things to look out for?

inaccurate temps is the only thing i've run into with my 1075t. i know people have the same issue with the 1055t and 1090t. i heard some of the newer batches have more accurate temp readings but i don't know this for sure.

has anyone seen a 1045t for sale anywhere yet? i know HP is selling pc's with 1045t's but i have yet to see one anywhere else. all 1045t's are 95w according to the amd site. i want it for a m-itx build.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

1055t's are 95w as well. Yeah I noticed the temp issue and did some research about it.
Let me tell you this chip runs COLD! ~23-24C idle and ~40C load v core 1.45 and CPU-NB @ 1.35 for now. I am just running 3.5Ghz. And probably way overvolted.

So anyone have any luck using the MSI OC step? IU can seem to get it to work properly. I can boot and get into windows but as soon as it steps up it freezes. I seem to need this to get into windows at over 265 FSB I post fine but up to 285 FSB but it is always at the same spot that it reboots or freezes so I figure it has to be OS issue.....

anyway I love this chip! I have had very little time with it but it is a COLD MONSTER and unlike the 15w 1055t has a max temp of 72c instead of 61c


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
1055t's are 95w as well. Yeah I noticed the temp issue and did some research about it.
Let me tell you this chip runs COLD! ~23-24C idle and ~40C load v core 1.45 and CPU-NB @ 1.35 for now. I am just running 3.5Ghz. And probably way overvolted.

So anyone have any luck using the MSI OC step? IU can seem to get it to work properly. I can boot and get into windows but as soon as it steps up it freezes. I seem to need this to get into windows at over 265 FSB I post fine but up to 285 FSB but it is always at the same spot that it reboots or freezes so I figure it has to be OS issue.....

anyway I love this chip! I have had very little time with it but it is a COLD MONSTER and unlike the 15w 1055t has a max temp of 72c instead of 61c









That vcore you have set is for 4ghz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
That vcore you have set is for 4ghz









Hopefully!

OK so big news!
I am not sure if it is the 1055T (doubtful) or the new 1.F bios but if you remember I had .016 v droop between idle and load with the 1.C bios. Now with 1.F I have .002v V droop between Idle and load! Now thats what I call a bios update!


----------



## N2Gaming

That is good to know Eclipse. Maybe I should try the 1.F BIOS to see if I can get my ram to post and boot at 6-8-6-24-1T


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


1055t's are 95w as well. Yeah I noticed the temp issue and did some research about it.
Let me tell you this chip runs COLD! ~23-24C idle and ~40C load v core 1.45 and CPU-NB @ 1.35 for now. I am just running 3.5Ghz. And probably way overvolted.

So anyone have any luck using the MSI OC step? IU can seem to get it to work properly. I can boot and get into windows but as soon as it steps up it freezes. *I seem to need this to get into windows at over 265 FSB I post fine but up to 285 FSB but it is always at the same spot that it reboots or freezes so I figure it has to be OS issue*.....

anyway I love this chip! I have had very little time with it but it is a COLD MONSTER and unlike the 15w 1055t has a max temp of 72c instead of 61c










 Not necessarily, when we in the 939 club would mess around with our boards, we've found that there is a FSB hole, as it were. Meaning that there would be a range that it would either not boot, or freeze and reboot, etc. Then once we;d get past it, it would boot up no problem. FWIW, I got one of my DFi Ultra-D's to post and get in to windows at 405 FSB.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That is good to know Eclipse. Maybe I should try the 1.F BIOS to see if I can get my ram to post and boot at 6-8-6-24-1T


 I'm thinking I might get rid of this i7 rig and put my GD70 back together. It's just been sitting in a box since.....







March.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I'm thinking I might get rid of this i7 rig and put my GD70 back together. It's just been sitting in a box since.....







March.










Oh wow 405







very impressive. Now was it stable is the million dollar question.

Regarding selling your i7 rig. That's all personal preference but know this. Only you can make that call and you know your gonna have to take the good w/the bad when you do that.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh wow 405







very impressive. Now was it stable is the million dollar question.

Regarding selling your i7 rig. That's all personal preference but know this. Only you can make that call and you know your gonna have to take the good w/the bad when you do that.










 405 wasn't stable, but 403 was for at least 10 minutes of prime, and I could run @ 400 all day long.

As for the i7, well, I'm thinking I could make a pretty penny off of it.
I could get an x6 for the GD70 and possibly have similar performance. Believe it or not, my x3 720 OC'd to 3.6 with the same GPUs', beat this i7's score in 3dm06 by almost 2000 points.


----------



## N2Gaming

But did you OC the i7 920 any. Those DO's are supposedly monsterous overclockers. Is yours a DO rev?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


But did you OC the i7 920 any. Those DO's are supposedly monsterous overclockers. Is yours a DO rev?


Yeah, it's a D0 and I OC'd it....7MHz.







There's no need to really. With XP, it's already hardcore overkill. Although, once my wife is done transferring her pics from her iMac, I'm going to install win7 pro x64. Then I might actually need to get more RAM.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I got 328 to load and validate! This I take as a good sign. More work ahead but I am going to get there.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442802
core voltage reads a little high I was only set to 1.59 which should be ~ what it was getting. As for temps I loaded it up with LinX and they did not even hit 47c. (adjusted)


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well I got 328 to load and validate! This I take as a good sign. More work ahead but I am going to get there.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442802
core voltage reads a little high I was only set to 1.59 which should be ~ what it was getting. As for temps I loaded it up with LinX and they did not even hit 47c. (adjusted)


just wondering... what are you using to monitor the temps? 
I just want to know what is the software that is actually working


----------



## smarty.nitino

hi everyone,
can i install a "Gskill ripjaws 2000mhz cl9" with amd phenom 965 x4 on this board.
and if yes what settings should be used in the bios. (when not overclocking).
at auto in cell menu it is still showing "1333".
so please help me.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

320fsb is the max mine will boot at.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


just wondering... what are you using to monitor the temps? 
I just want to know what is the software that is actually working


I am using the newest version of core temp and then set the temp offset.

Little tid bit I just happened to find. If you turn on Unlock core you loose core temps but case reports the proper temp







This was how i figure out the temp offset. I just set it roughly to +10c.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am using the newest version of core temp and then set the temp offset.

Little tid bit I just happened to find. If you turn on Unlock core you loose core temps but case reports the proper temp







This was how i figure out the temp offset. I just set it roughly to +10c.


Nice.. I'll remember that for when I order my 1055t 95w... finally got enough extra $$$... I'm also snatching a 6870.... then I will need to sell my stuff to order the 2nd 6870... hopefully i'll be doing all this in the next 2 weeks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Nice.. I'll remember that for when I order my 1055t 95w... finally got enough extra $$$... I'm also snatching a 6870.... then I will need to sell my stuff to order the 2nd 6870... hopefully i'll be doing all this in the next 2 weeks


just wait till you see the temps with these chips! at stock I idle ambient to +1.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


just wait till you see the temps with these chips! at stock I idle ambient to +1.


shhhhhhh....(don't make me wet) I need to wait for next week or so to be able to order everything lol (then i will need to wait weeks for them to arrive) hehe so in other words I'm still many days away from having it on my hands


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
shhhhhhh....(don't make me wet) I need to wait for next week or so to be able to order everything lol (then i will need to wait weeks for them to arrive) hehe so in other words I'm still many days away from having it on my hands

ordered mine from tigerdirect (only place to get 95w version) and paid the 7.5 extra for second day shipping @ 9:09pm it was on a plane at 12:01am and in my hands @ ~2:30pm the next day! WAY TO GO TIGER DIRECT!

Any way I load @ stock @ 31c and even with 1.55v I was only seeing <45* load temps


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
ordered mine from tigerdirect (only place to get 95w version) and paid the 7.5 extra for second day shipping @ 9:09pm it was on a plane at 12:01am and in my hands @ ~2:30pm the next day! WAY TO GO TIGER DIRECT!

Any way I load @ stock @ 31c and even with 1.55v I was only seeing <45* load temps









is it this one?: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...299&CatId=4433

The only problem i have with Tigerdirect or newegg both of them charge way too much on shipping for puerto rico.. above $30($27.79) for shipment(that's the cheapest)... extremely messed up.... I always will need to surf on ebay to find stuff because most sellers count stuff like these as free shipping for me. :/

Even going to our local *tigerdirect retail shop over here *CompUSA they actually charge more than it should be


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


is it this one?: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...299&CatId=4433

The only problem i have with Tigerdirect or newegg both of them charge way too much on shipping for puerto rico.. above $30($27.79) for shipment(that's the cheapest)... extremely messed up.... I always will need to surf on ebay to find stuff because most sellers count stuff like these as free shipping for me. :/

Even going to our local *tigerdirect retail shop over here *CompUSA they actually charge more than it should be










thats the one


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


thats the one











Very nice! Any change in Ram freq's for you?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Very nice! Any change in Ram freq's for you?


 Yes this ^ because inquiring minds want to know


----------



## BigXor

Any Fix for this, so don't have to hot plug to Secure Erase?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Very nice! Any change in Ram freq's for you?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yes this ^ because inquiring minds want to know









i was able to get 1766 IIRC before I was only able to get >1700, but I have yet to really spend some time overclocking this chip. I have really just been playing around with it







Also my chip may be a little power hungry not really sure about that tho. last five 00289.

@mastiffman: I know you were able to use the OC step. did were you able to just set it or did you have to do something special to get it not to freeze when it steped up in the OS? Also It has been a while sence I have OC'd using FSB/HTT ref clocks is there a V setting for high FSB?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
i was able to get 1766 IIRC before I was only able to get >1700, but I have yet to really spend some time overclocking this chip. I have really just been playing around with it







Also my chip may be a little power hungry not really sure about that tho. last five 00289.

@mastiffman: I know you were able to use the OC step. did were you able to just set it or did you have to do something special to get it not to freeze when it steped up in the OS? Also It has been a while sence I have OC'd using FSB/HTT ref clocks is there a V setting for high FSB?


Very cool! Do you have 1600Mem? So that's not bad then! Seems like a nice OC. Was it stable at all?

As far as the Multistep OC Booster, I would normally set it to 2, IIRC, being that it only Downclocks the HT Ref Clk by 20Mhz. Sometimes this would be just enought to get past post and into the OS. I would also use the OC Dial setup as well to see how far I could get inside the OS...

I'm almost positive that Ht Ref Clk OCing will need NB Chipset Volts for more stability. And also, you may need to fiddle more with your CPU PLL Voltage being that the HT REf Clk is changing. I notice the most impact around 2.58-2.61v (stock is 2.5v)...


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice Ram clock Eclipse.

Hey Masitiffman: What bios Rev are you using that is allowing you to run your ram at 1600 6-6-6-18 and what are some of the settings I should try to change in order to achieve similar clocks and timings?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Very cool! Do you have 1600Mem? So that's not bad then! Seems like a nice OC. Was it stable at all?

As far as the Multistep OC Booster, I would normally set it to 2, IIRC, being that it only Downclocks the HT Ref Clk by 20Mhz. Sometimes this would be just enought to get past post and into the OS. I would also use the OC Dial setup as well to see how far I could get inside the OS...

I'm almost positive that Ht Ref Clk OCing will need NB Chipset Volts for more stability. And also, you may need to fiddle more with your CPU PLL Voltage being that the HT REf Clk is changing. I notice the most impact around 2.58-2.61v (stock is 2.5v)...

It seemed to be stable... But as said before I have only really "played" with this chip so far.

Thanks so much for the advice. I thought that the PLL would need to be set but was not sure how high or if that was even it.

Right now I am sooooo wishing for more ram divisors! I am currently memtesting 1304 mhz 8-8-8-24 and it seems to be stable so far. Thats with a 1:2 divisor and a 326 FSB (IIRC)








Are you talking about CPU-NB or MB NB








2 scratch that testing 7-7-7-21 which I was previously unable to even post at.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

OK WTH!

so I was playing and 9-9-9-21 1304Mhz would give me memory errors @ 326FSB (9-9-9-21(stable on 965) @1600) Then for the heck of it I tried to lower my memory. I am now running 7-7-7-21 1304 w/326FSB STABLE! WTH nothing is different other then the latencies!









BTW core temp temp offset has been set.


----------



## N2Gaming

Holy Smokes Batman that's an insane amount of voltage on a 95w 1055T!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Holy Smokes Batman that's an insane amount of voltage on a 95w 1055T!









shhhh dont tell her that







notice temps tho


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Nice Ram clock Eclipse.

Hey Masitiffman: What bios Rev are you using that is allowing you to run your ram at 1600 6-6-6-18 and what are some of the settings I should try to change in order to achieve similar clocks and timings?

Being that I have a C3 955, I've only really liked 1.84beta, 1.1A0 Official and 1.1A2Beta. Although I have lower required Ram volts with BIOS 1.1A2...

I can do it with all BIOS, Beta and Official past 1.6, IIRC.... One has to have a Good Set of Ram Modules and a Decent IMC as well... I acn't run those timings with my Kingston 1600 Cas 8 @ 1.65v Hypers not matter the votlage!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
It seemed to be stable... But as said before I have only really "played" with this chip so far.

Thanks so much for the advice. I thought that the PLL would need to be set but was not sure how high or if that was even it.

Right now I am sooooo wishing for more ram divisors! I am currently memtesting 1304 mhz 8-8-8-24 and it seems to be stable so far. Thats with a 1:2 divisor and a 326 FSB (IIRC)








Are you talking about CPU-NB or MB NB








2 scratch that testing 7-7-7-21 which I was previously unable to even post at.


Well, you need to Quit playing around and do some Serious OCing with that bad boy! lol









Typically you would need NB Chipset voltage. But if you aren't using it and you are stable, don't mess with it!

Nice Timings too man! Shucks! I knew the IC's on those Modules could do it!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Well, you need to Quit playing around and do some Serious OCing with that bad boy! lol









Typically you would need NB Chipset voltage. But if you aren't using it and you are stable, don't mess with it!

Nice Timings too man! Shucks! I knew the IC's on those Modules could do it!









LMAO you were so right! I am going to start uping my multi as soon as I get this dumb repeater working right! Stupid wife's laptop needing interwez connection


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
shhhh dont tell her that







notice temps tho









LOL- AH, that's why you are stable at the HTRClk Frequency. If you crank some NB Chipset voltage you may very well be able to substantially lower that vCore... No?

I knwo that these guys can handle volts past 1.55v but that crap scares me! LoL

Okay, so funny thing is happening. I was looking back at some past OC's wondering WHY in HECK I'm not stable @ 4ghz CPU @ 1.49v, CPU-NB 3ghz @ 1.43 and Ram @ 1600 Cas 6 @ 2.08v (high Volt Ram)

So I lowered my NB down to 2ghz Again and Ram at auto and I'm able to get my CPU stable @ 4ghz @ 1.44v (Bios), 1.432v at Idle (CPU-Z) and 1.416v at Load (CPU-Z).... I'm using BIOS 1.84beta again though. I'm going to let it run a few hours just to make sure and then I'm going to try the 1.1A0 and 1.1A2 BIOS to see if it's the same thing. Or if 1.84beta is really as "Special" as I originally thought that it was!?







... weird though huh?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
LOL- AH, that's why you are stable at the HTRClk Frequency. If you crank some NB Chipset voltage you may very well be able to substantially lower that vCore... No?

I knwo that these guys can handle volts past 1.55v but that crap scares me! LoL

Okay, so funny thing is happening. I was looking back at some past OC's wondering WHY in HECK I'm not stable @ 4ghz CPU @ 1.49v, CPU-NB 3ghz @ 1.43 and Ram @ 1600 Cas 6 @ 2.08v (high Volt Ram)

So I lowered my NB down to 2ghz Again and Ram at auto and I'm able to get my CPU stable @ 4ghz @ 1.44v (Bios), 1.432v at Idle (CPU-Z) and 1.416v at Load (CPU-Z).... I'm using BIOS 1.84beta again though. I'm going to let it run a few hours just to make sure and then I'm going to try the 1.1A0 and 1.1A2 BIOS to see if it's the same thing. Or if 1.84beta is really as "Special" as I originally thought that it was!?







... weird though huh?

NB 1.3 volts. I am actually running 1.59V core, and am sure I can lower it later.

Ok still playing but here's an update


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Being that I have a C3 955, I've only really liked 1.84beta, 1.1A0 Official and 1.1A2Beta. Although I have lower required Ram volts with BIOS 1.1A2...

I can do it with all BIOS, Beta and Official past 1.6, IIRC.... One has to have a Good Set of Ram Modules and a Decent IMC as well... I acn't run those timings with my Kingston 1600 Cas 8 @ 1.65v Hypers not matter the votlage!

Thanks Mastiffman. N2 sends link to his own PM box so I don't have to find the post again.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
NB 1.3 volts. I am actually running 1.59V core, and am sure I can lower it later.

Ok still playing but here's an update









That muuuuuuuch better! lol-









Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks Mastiffman. N2 sends link to his own PM box so I don't have to find the post again.









Nice! Glad that I could be of assistance...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 









Don't forget to use the "all" button while using linX.. or else you will not be stressing using entirely your available ram.

I still do not understand why do you have the vcore so freaking high? I don't want to see you being one of the users who kills his board by exagerated numbers... Try this... I saw many users using pretty much this same setting for their 1055t 95w: 4.05GHz 1.45v NB 3000MHz 1.35


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
NB 1.3 volts. I am actually running 1.59V core, and am sure I can lower it later.

Ok still playing but here's an update

















Damn dude 1.6V on cpu i can do 1.52Vs on cores and do 4.2ghz lol with 1 day prime stable and 4ghz with 1.45v


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Don't forget to use the "all" button while using linX.. or else you will not be stressing using entirely your available ram.

I still do not understand why do you have the vcore so freaking high? I don't want to see you being one of the users who kills his board by exagerated numbers... Try this... I saw many users using pretty much this same setting for their 1055t 95w: 4.05GHz 1.45v NB 3000MHz 1.35

I am not using the all button because I am comparing the results between freq's.

Vcore is sooooo high because I am "playing" and temps are in check so really I could run this V core 24/7 on the chip. Now as far as the board it is not squeeling yet so it is fine as well.







I am going to lower v core as soon as I find my max speed. Plus I only have the vcore up this high 1.59 (real) when "playing"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445518

@crunkazcanbe I am not done yet. Once I find max I will begin dropping Vcore. I do not recommend this Vcore for others! My temps are well within spec and I have a bit of experience with these chips. People that know me would tell you that they are surprised my chip has not seen 1.65 or higher yet under a chiller.

EDIT: just to make you guys feel better about my voltages. actual 1.56 vcore


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Tip: if you hear your VRM's you are close to frying them









Yes my board died. Rev 1.0 had week vrm's... So RMA in progress.

The MSI 790FX-GD70 will not handle 300W TDP









O well I figured it was coming no biggie RMA will hopefully bring a rev 1.1 to my door. Stuck with wifes laptop







till the board gets here







gotta call MSI on MON get my new board cross-shiped and 1-day air... prob cost me about $50


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


tip: If you hear your vrm's you are close to frying them









yes my board died. Rev 1.0 had week vrm's... So rma in progress.

The msi 790fx-gd70 will not handle 300w tdp









O well i figured it was coming no biggie rma will hopefully bring a rev 1.1 to my door. Stuck with wifes laptop







till the board gets here







gotta call msi on mon get my new board cross-shiped and 1-day air... Prob cost me about $50


what the hell did i say


----------



## N2Gaming

Hmm that suxorz... Who has a rev 1.1 and is using a Ph II X6 Thubian overclocked to the gills and not experiencing mobo problems?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


what the hell did i say


















CPU is fine MB just could not handle it. If the new revision cant at least handle 250W Then I may be looking for a new MB....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hmm that suxorz... Who has a rev 1.1 and is using a Ph II X6 Thubian overclocked to the gills and not experiencing mobo problems?


Eh no biggie I knew the risks (why MSI put out a revision) and took the chance. This is why I don't play the lottery. All will be fine. As i said I will be back up by Wed and at it again this time tho if the vrms are squealing I wont ignore it









I was surprised to find out when I did the math that a 1055T 95w ver @ 4234 and 1.57v was pulling ~290W...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*









CPU is fine MB just could not handle it. If the new revision cant at least handle 250W Then I may be looking for a new MB....


Don't be a waffle =P I clearly said killing the motherboard.... I never said anythign about killing the CPU lol

Quote:



I don't want to see you being one of the users *who kills his board* by exagerated numbers


I'm just tripping with you.... but buuuuuuu I think it was my fault your board died... i was the one who put the curse :/


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Don't be a waffle =P I clearly said killing the motherboard.... I never said anythign about killing the CPU lol

I'm just tripping with you.... but buuuuuuu I think it was my fault your board died... i was the one who put the curse :/



Nice going DUDE!!!! LOL

_*HE'S A WIZARD AND PUT A CURSE ON THE MANS BOARD!!!! *_
_*GET OUT THE TORCHES!!!!! AND THE STAKES!!!!!! LEETS GET HIIIIIIIM AND ROPE HIM UP ON THE TOOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Nice going DUDE!!!! LOL

_*HE'S A WIZARD AND PUT A CURSE ON THE MANS BOARD!!!! *_
_*GET OUT THE TORCHES!!!!! AND THE STAKES!!!!!! LEETS GET HIIIIIIIM AND ROPE HIM UP ON THE TOOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!*_


*NOooOOOoooooOOooo!!!!!*
_Runs out of the house but naked, trips over a rock and hurts his bumbum_


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hmm that suxorz... Who has a rev 1.1 and is using a Ph II X6 Thubian overclocked to the gills and not experiencing mobo problems?


i have a 1.1 with a x6. i run mine at 4.05ghz. it gets near 60c with it at 4.2ghz so i dont run it that way uinless im benching. no mobo problems so far.


----------



## C_Matrix

1090T, FSB250, 4.2GHz, 1.52V CPU, 1.35V CPU-NB, 61ÂºC core, during 1/2h of lynx.....

....My friend's rev1.1 burns with thuban too. He was very angry and the RMA returned to me. Now I have two 790FX-GD70, besides signature's rig.

After that, and considering several reports here, I lowered my 1090T OC from 4.1GHz/1,49V to 3.6GHz/1,35V, before frying another msi.

BTW heavy OC's on this mb only with X4.


----------



## N2Gaming

OK thanks guys. Now I'm thinking after hearing all the problems w/this mobo i.e. temperature readings and burned up mosfets that I should try to come up w/a lazer temperature reader. Just in case any one else has the same idea.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK thanks guys. Now I'm thinking after hearing all the problems w/this mobo i.e. temperature readings and burned up mosfets that I should try to come up w/a lazer temperature reader. Just in case any one else has the same idea.










already have on on the way









All I have to say is if you hear the "cap squeal" turn something down! 
My board was screaming at me for a while but i ignored it. My fault really but I wanted to see what both the board and cpu could handle. I knew that if either MSI or AMD gave me any crap I could just buy replacements if I had to.
I am going to take the heatspreader off and see if I can tell what actually went up in smoke and will post some pics If I can determine what the cause is.

How to tell if you just fried your MB:
1. Computer shut off during stress test leaving phase lights on.
2. PSU is fine.
3. When you try to restart even after clearing cmos it just turns on for a half second then shuts down(not even trying to post)

Your PSU's short circuit protection is kicking in because you have fried something in the voltage management area. Dont try to force it or you might see a fireball.

RIP: BadA$$ MB


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey me to.

  I just ordered this one . It's a dual purpose noncontact or contact temperature thermalcouple probe FTW


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey me to. I just ordered this one. It's a dual purpose noncontact or contact temperature thermalcouple FTW










LOL- Thermocouple is used in Water Boilers/ Heaters for homes. This is a thermometer...

VERY nice one I may add! It comes With a thermocouple Probe though...

What I'm curious to know is why aren't people with this Board that have x6 just Disable 2 cores and crank the OC's and Take advantage of the Bad Ass IMC's on these chips? This is what I plan on doing when I get mine... 6 Cores in great in all but honestly a waste at this point. I would only be getting one of these chips for the Upgraded IMC..

I wouldn't even considered getting one if the only Difference were the number of Cores, but unfortunately that's not the case...

Just a thought for you E!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey me to. I just ordered this one. It's a dual purpose noncontact or contact temperature thermalcouple probe FTW









nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
LOL- Thermocouple is used in Water Boilers/ Heaters for homes. This is a thermometer...

VERY nice one I may add! It comes With a thermocouple Probe though...

What I'm curious to know is why aren't people with this Board that have x6 just Disable 2 cores and crank the OC's and Take advantage of the Bad Ass IMC's on these chips? This is what I plan on doing when I get mine... 6 Cores in great in all but honestly a waste at this point. I would only be getting one of these chips for the Upgraded IMC..

I wouldn't even considered getting one if the only Difference were the number of Cores, but unfortunately that's not the case...

Just a thought for you E!

No freaking way! I will not be handicapping my cpu even if I have to run a lower speed.

LOL I was pushing the MB to it's breaking point and it broke... Next time I will be a little more cautious! I think I will still be able to get 4Ghz with my timings I just need to be careful!

As for the quote in my sig. Guess the MB did not like it


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
nice!

No freaking way! I will not be handicapping my cpu even if I have to run a lower speed.

LOL I was pushing the MB to it's breaking point and it broke... Next time I will be a little more cautious! I think I will still be able to get 4Ghz with my timings I just need to be careful!

As for the quote in my sig. Guess the MB did not like it









LOL- 4ghz should be doable on all 6 cores...

I wonder what is better though. 4.2Ghz on 4-5 cores or 4ghz on 6 cores?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
LOL- 4ghz should be doable on all 6 cores...

I wonder what is better though. 4.2Ghz on 4-5 cores or 4ghz on 6 cores?

that would depend on the programming optimizations.


----------



## SwishaMane

IS this thread still going? lol


----------



## N2Gaming

DUDE!!!! Where have you been???

EDIT: I just purchased a kit of these. I figure the Mushkin Blackline can't be much worse than these Redline I have and I if possible I may be able to run both kits at the same time.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well guys due to unsatisfactory tech and RMA support (confirming my fears) I will no longer be able to be the "leader" of this thread.

RMA support: We no longer crossship.... ?!?!?! WHAT their once flagsgip MB and they will not crosship at all?!?!?! And this is not just for MB's it is for all their products.

So once I get my board back it will be going up for sale here in the For sale section. My replacement Mb is on the way already and should be here tomorrow. For those that want to know Asus Crosshair IV Extreme.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well guys due to unsatisfactory tech and RMA support (confirming my fears) I will no longer be able to be the "leader" of this thread.

RMA support: We no longer crossship.... ?!?!?! WHAT their once flagsgip MB and they will not crosship at all?!?!?! And this is not just for MB's it is for all their products.

So once I get my board back it will be going up for sale here in the For sale section. My replacement Mb is on the way already and should be here tomorrow. For those that want to know Asus Crosshair IV Extreme.

That stinks... of the RMA

Asus is the way to go after this board.. same goes to all users of the 890 version... so you did a great transition.

Now... who's up to be leader here & what does a leader do here? I don't even think the 1st thread post needs any updating.. it seems very well organized(allot of great useful info) & members sign up them selves... so what's his job then for now as a leader?

If its simple I'll do it... I'm online every day in OCN =P


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
That stinks... of the RMA

Asus is the way to go after this board.. same goes to all users of the 890 version... so you did a great transition.

Now... who's up to be leader here & what does a leader do here? I don't even think the 1st thread post needs any updating.. it seems very well organized(allot of great useful info) & members sign up them selves... so what's his job then for now as a leader?

If its simple I'll do it... I'm online every day in OCN =P

I agree. I figured I would get a bit of flaming but I should have known better with this tight knit group. :hugs:

Leader just keeps the thread going, and maintains the group member list.(mine died not sure why the google spreadsheet is not showing anymore but I will grant access to whom ever takes over.)

The first post does not really require any updating as they are all links. Now if something important comes up in the thread I would usually post a link to it in the OP.

So all in all the leader does not really do a lot other then make sure to check into the thread at least daily and make sure everything is ok.

Also thank you very much for the compliment on the OP!







: In a perfect world the leader will have a LOT of knowledge with the board and it's features, quirks, and the CPU's that it uses and is able to use.

It's been a lot of fun guys and I will still be stopping in from time to time to see how everyone is doing and give advice where I can.
I will also be offering up my board here (after it gets back from RMA and is tested(safely of course







) for you guys first.

Now to go and see if there is an ASUS crosshair IV extreme MB owners thread and if not start one
















Also leader *MUST* have the club thread link in his/her sig


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Now to go and see if there is an ASUS crosshair IV extreme MB owners thread and if not start one









I think this is the club: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-extreme.html


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I think this is the club: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-extreme.html

yea I was bumed as well as happy to find it ty tho.


----------



## C_Matrix

eclipseaudio4, thanks for this thread, I have followed very good information here.

And success with your new asus, thats a great board.

Since I still keep two 790FX-GD70, I'll continue following here.


----------



## Kokin

Ah, sorry to hear about your board eclipseaudio4, it was a great run while it lasted.







Hope your Crosshair IV grants all your overclocking wishes and can do more for you than this board did. Thanks for all your hard work in maintaining this thread and don't forget to stop by every now and then!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Ah, sorry to hear about your board eclipseaudio4, it was a great run while it lasted.







Hope your Crosshair IV grants all your overclocking wishes and can do more for you than this board did. Thanks for all your hard work in maintaining this thread and don't forget to stop by every now and then!


I will be in and out for sure. As for the CH4 OMG it is a overclockers wet dream! I must say I think it is a breakthrough board. Between the Lucid Hydra LT24102 Module and the iROG (overclocking on the fly with any smart phone or a notebook) this is going to be fun!
Just a few teasers for you and me


----------



## N2Gaming

Kind of makes me wonder if the Engineers for the hydra chip actually have people developing the SLi hacks for this chip to enable SLI capablities or is it an entirely different BEAST?


----------



## mauro125

Hello first post







, I'm having a problem with my build, so I got my cpu a week ago (I'll put all my items at the end of my post so I can try and explain my problem) so I find out that to use a c3 stepping cpu I needed a bios upgrade so I went and bought a c2 stepping cpu and what do you know I get the same result, no video, it produces 4 short beeps and it shows error 30 on post led, mmm so i swapped pcie slots nothing, used 2 different video cards nothing, left only 1 stick of ram in slot closest to cpu nothing same result with both cpus, reset bios, unplugged hdd, dvd/cd players same thing I unplug power to cpu and get FF. What could it be, and does anyone know what error 30 means, I looked it up in manual and it's not in it, tried google but you can't really search number 30 as it brings up so much random stuff, oh and this is the first time I'm powering it, just finished building it and the mobo was used so I'm inclined on that being the problem







hopefully not

MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II black edition (hdz965gbgmbox)c3
AMD Sempron (sdx140hbgqbox)c2
G.skill ddr3-1600 pc3-12800 2024mb x 4
xfx radeon hd 5770
msi n94gt-md512 (tried both)
HDD SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB
raidmax rx-530ss
zalman cnps9700 led(don't think you need this info but it doesn't hurt to list)

so yeah what could it be? everything is brand new except mobo, but it acts as though it works :confused2:


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mauro125* 
Hello first post







, I'm having a problem with my build, so I got my cpu a week ago (I'll put all my items at the end of my post so I can try and explain my problem) so I find out that to use a c3 stepping cpu I needed a bios upgrade so I went and bought a c2 stepping cpu and what do you know I get the same result, no video, it produces 4 short beeps and it shows error 30 on post led, mmm so i swapped pcie slots nothing, used 2 different video cards nothing, left only 1 stick of ram in slot closest to cpu nothing same result with both cpus, reset bios, unplugged hdd, dvd/cd players same thing I unplug power to cpu and get FF. What could it be, and does anyone know what error 30 means, I looked it up in manual and it's not in it, tried google but you can't really search number 30 as it brings up so much random stuff, oh and this is the first time I'm powering it, just finished building it and the mobo was used so I'm inclined on that being the problem







hopefully not

MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II black edition (hdz965gbgmbox)c3
AMD Sempron (sdx140hbgqbox)c2
G.skill ddr3-1600 pc3-12800 2024mb x 4
xfx radeon hd 5770
msi n94gt-md512 (tried both)
HDD SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB
raidmax rx-530ss
zalman cnps9700 led(don't think you need this info but it doesn't hurt to list)

so yeah what could it be? everything is brand new except mobo, but it acts as though it works :confused2:

this may be a dumb question but did you go into bios and set it to fail safe settings?


----------



## mauro125

It doesn't boot, or if it does there is no video.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mauro125* 
It doesn't boot, or if it does there is no video.

make sure your psu is good. probably bad mobo.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mauro125* 
Hello first post







, I'm having a problem with my build, so I got my cpu a week ago (I'll put all my items at the end of my post so I can try and explain my problem) so I find out that to use a c3 stepping cpu I needed a bios upgrade so I went and bought a c2 stepping cpu and what do you know I get the same result, no video, it produces 4 short beeps and it shows error 30 on post led, mmm so i swapped pcie slots nothing, used 2 different video cards nothing, left only 1 stick of ram in slot closest to cpu nothing same result with both cpus, reset bios, unplugged hdd, dvd/cd players same thing I unplug power to cpu and get FF. What could it be, and does anyone know what error 30 means, I looked it up in manual and it's not in it, tried google but you can't really search number 30 as it brings up so much random stuff, oh and this is the first time I'm powering it, just finished building it and the mobo was used so I'm inclined on that being the problem







hopefully not

MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II black edition (hdz965gbgmbox)c3
AMD Sempron (sdx140hbgqbox)c2
G.skill ddr3-1600 pc3-12800 2024mb x 4
xfx radeon hd 5770
msi n94gt-md512 (tried both)
HDD SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB
raidmax rx-530ss
zalman cnps9700 led(don't think you need this info but it doesn't hurt to list)

so yeah what could it be? everything is brand new except mobo, but it acts as though it works :confused2:

According to when I bought my mobo (which was recent).. the bios that came with the Mobo already supports C3(i slapped in my 965 C3 & it worked lol).. so I never needed a C2 CPU(or any bios update)..... I would now only needed to update my bios if I were going for a 6 core cpu or having instability issues.

Now you did not mention - What bios does your board have.. since you speculated needing a bios update.. needing to buy a c2 cpu etc.. sorry if it sounded rough.. I just want to know how do you know that if you never managed to boot?

But here is a reality according to your trouble shooting - yes it seems it is a bad board you got there - you tested 2 different graphic cards(you can only use the top slot as main display.. so it doesn't matter switching pci slots.. the top one is the only one that will actually work as main display)... & you as well tested 2 different CPU's.. I'd imagine rams on different slots as well.. all that pretty much confirms its a bad mobo

Now I have no clue about your PSU - never read anything about it.... but you can push a bigger step on trouble shooting your hardware.... is there anyway you can test on another computer(or mobo) using... your hardware in it including the PSU.. to see if your entire hardware works <- that will insure if everything else is working good or not besides the MSI board - that is just to find out if anything else is bad.

So before deciding on getting a new mobo.. please test your hardware on another friends computer.. if that is possible... if not well spend on a new mobo then instead of used.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

also, if you have a fry's near you, you could go get a cheap $60 am3 mobo and test everything and then just take it back for full refund. i know its kinda messed up cause someone will end up buying the open box items that were just put through hell (at least thats what happens when i do it







), but its an easy way to pinpoint a bad part if you dont have any other way to figure it out.


----------



## Simpleton

hi guys first post for me but quick question i have the 790fx-gd70 i just installed 2ocz vertex2 50g in raid0 for my os at the last step in installing windows i stayed up for 3 hours waiting for it to finish threw in the towel went to bed when i woke up it was done and windows was running fine does any 1 know what would cuase this


----------



## mauro125

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
According to when I bought my mobo (which was recent).. the bios that came with the Mobo already supports C3(i slapped in my 965 C3 & it worked lol).. so I never needed a C2 CPU(or any bios update)..... I would now only needed to update my bios if I were going for a 6 core cpu or having instability issues.

Now you did not mention - What bios does your board have.. since you speculated needing a bios update.. needing to buy a c2 cpu etc.. sorry if it sounded rough.. I just want to know how do you know that if you never managed to boot?

But here is a reality according to your trouble shooting - yes it seems it is a bad board you got there - you tested 2 different graphic cards(you can only use the top slot as main display.. so it doesn't matter switching pci slots.. the top one is the only one that will actually work as main display)... & you as well tested 2 different CPU's.. I'd imagine rams on different slots as well.. all that pretty much confirms its a bad mobo

Now I have no clue about your PSU - never read anything about it.... but you can push a bigger step on trouble shooting your hardware.... is there anyway you can test on another computer(or mobo) using... your hardware in it including the PSU.. to see if your entire hardware works <- that will insure if everything else is working good or not besides the MSI board - that is just to find out if anything else is bad.

So before deciding on getting a new mobo.. please test your hardware on another friends computer.. if that is possible... if not well spend on a new mobo then instead of used.

I was going by this
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...gabyte-ga.html

I have no idea what version bios it has, the bios chip says A7577 AMS140(1.40?) don't know if you can tell just from what it says on the chip. Yeah it sounds like a bad mobo though







crap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
also, if you have a fry's near you, you could go get a cheap $60 am3 mobo and test everything and then just take it back for full refund. i know its kinda messed up cause someone will end up buying the open box items that were just put through hell (at least thats what happens when i do it







), but its an easy way to pinpoint a bad part if you dont have any other way to figure it out.

will give that a try, you think bestbuy has them or compusa as there is no frys in my area. Gonna try getting a stick of DDR3 1066mhz RAM to try it out on said mobo if i buy it. thanks for advice guys, any more input from the gurus at OC







?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

very doubtful you will find a motherboard at bestbuy, compusa should have some.


----------



## mauro125

Ordered some memory once it gets here I'll go get a spare mobo and do a swap really quick and post what I get.


----------



## am122

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mauro125* 
Ordered some memory once it gets here I'll go get a spare mobo and do a swap really quick and post what I get.

Hi all, This is my first post, I have been building computers a long time so I do have a lot of experience.

mauro125 have you tried your build outside the case? Could the problem be a short with the motherboard mount in the case? Is the ram seated all the way?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *am122* 
Hi all, This is my first post, I have been building computers a long time so I do have a lot of experience.

mauro125 have you tried your build outside the case? Could the problem be a short with the motherboard mount in the case? Is the ram seated all the way?

your right it could be a stand off in the wrong spot or no stand offs at all.


----------



## N2Gaming

I just wanted to share my experience w/two things I seen posted up there a few post's ago.

I am able to run my GD70 w/the only PCIe GPU in the slot one up from the bottom slot and I have been running my mobo w/out a case on the bench w/no standoffs for ground. will that cause a problem for stability and being able to reach timings of desired levels?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2 you will be fine without stand offs. Remember my 790 was on my acrylic tech bench. So no grounding to psu other then through the wires, and that baby took 300W to the cpu for a little while I ran for a year with mine this way so I think your fine.


----------



## YoursTruly

Hey guys, I'm looking at buying this ram soon and being that I'm a noob and all, I just wanted to ask you guys if this ram will work with the board (I have an MSI 890FXA-GD70.)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820231404

The stats on it are pretty wicked so I'm really excited about it, but I don't want to have something which isn't going to work. I don't see any reason why it shouldn't, but sometimes you see ram advertised as being compatible with something or built for a certain processer.

Your thoughts?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
Hey guys, I'm looking at buying this ram soon and being that I'm a noob and all, I just wanted to ask you guys if this ram will work with the board (I have an MSI 890FXA-GD70.)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820231404

The stats on it are pretty wicked so I'm really excited about it, but I don't want to have something which isn't going to work. I don't see any reason why it shouldn't, but sometimes you see ram advertised as being compatible with something or built for a certain processer.

Your thoughts?

nice ram but not for that price.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
N2 you will be fine without stand offs. Remember my 790 was on my acrylic tech bench. So no grounding to psu other then through the wires, and that baby took 300W to the cpu for a little while I ran for a year with mine this way so I think your fine.

How do you calculate how much W you're pulling in to your CPU?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
How do you calculate how much W you're pulling in to your CPU?

I was mistaken in my calculations kinda. I was calculating TDP in other words the amount of heat your cpu is putting out.


----------



## YoursTruly

Really? That ram isn't a good price? Thats Canadian prices if you didn't catch that. I've seen it at $240+ on other sites. considering its 2x4gb cards, the 8-8-8-24 timing and the voltage it seems quite reasonable to me. *shrugs* anyway, I take it that its fully compatible with the 790fx/890fxa mobos?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YoursTruly* 
Really? That ram isn't a good price? Thats Canadian prices if you didn't catch that. I've seen it at $240+ on other sites. considering its 2x4gb cards, the 8-8-8-24 timing and the voltage it seems quite reasonable to me. *shrugs* anyway, I take it that its fully compatible with the 790fx/890fxa mobos?

Why would you get that RAM when you can get these with better timings and product feedback that confirms working compatibility with the 890fx chipset for less money?


----------



## mauro125

Quote:


Originally Posted by *am122* 
Hi all, This is my first post, I have been building computers a long time so I do have a lot of experience.

mauro125 have you tried your build outside the case? Could the problem be a short with the motherboard mount in the case? Is the ram seated all the way?

will give that a try on my day off, hopefully it'll work. Thanks for advice.


----------



## FilthyHarry

Hello,

I fried my mobo recently about 3 days after putting in a new PSU and gfx. RMA'd it, getting it back soon but I wanted to double check something. My CPU is a Phenom II X4 965 BE. My old PSU some generic 450w had a single 4-pin connector for the CPU. The GD70 has 2 4-pin CPU sockets. With my old PSU I just used the one 4-pin connector and it worked fine.

My new PSU is a KINGWIN LZG-700 and it has 2 4-pin power connectors. Should I be connecting them both to the CPU power sockets on the mobo or to I stick with using one connector which worked fine with my old PSU?

Thanks!


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
My new PSU is a KINGWIN LZG-700 and it has 2 6-pin power connectors. Should I be connecting them both to the CPU power sockets on the mobo or to I stick with using one connector which worked fine with my old PSU?

790FX-GD70 has an 8-pin connector that can be divided into two 4-pin.

Only 4-pins works fine up to modest overclocking settings. But if your new PSU has two 4-pin plugs that fit between them as if they were an 8-pin connector, this is the better way of use even with stock settings.


----------



## lvlrdka22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Why would you get that RAM when you can get these with better timings and product feedback that confirms working compatibility with the 890fx chipset for less money?


Quote:

Voltage: 1.35V
Vs.

Quote:

Voltage: 1.6V
Go with the ECO if you can afford it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
My old PSU some generic 450w had a single 6-pin connector for the CPU. The *GD70 has 2 6-pin CPU sockets*. With my old PSU I just used the one 6-pin connector and it worked fine.

My new PSU is a KINGWIN LZG-700 and it has 2 6-pin power connectors. Should I be connecting them both to the CPU power sockets on the mobo or to I stick with using one connector which worked fine with my old PSU?

Since when do motherboards carry 6-pins...
6-pin=graphics cards.
4/8-pin=CPU (on motherboard).


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C_Matrix* 
790FX-GD70 has an 8-pin connector that can be divided into two 4-pin.

Only 4-pins works fine up to modest overclocking settings. But if your new PSU has two 4-pin plugs that fit between them as if they were an 8-pin connector, this is the better way of use even with stock settings.

ok, sorry, yes, I meant 4 and 8, not 6 and 12. either way, you're saying I should use both 4 pin connectors on my power supply?

Thx

P.S. I'll edit my post


----------



## FilthyHarry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lvlrdka22* 
Vs.

Go with the ECO if you can afford it.

Since when do motherboards carry 6-pins...
6-pin=graphics cards.
4/8-pin=CPU (on motherboard).

Yeah, I was way off. I fixed it. Probably why I fried it


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthyHarry* 
either way, you're saying I should use both 4 pin connectors on my power supply?

Yes.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lvlrdka22*


Go with the ECO if you can afford it.


Just curious, but why ECO? Sure less voltage is good, but I had the impression ECO RAM could not overclock very well, is this different now? I wouldn't even worry about 1.6v, as my high-voltage RAM runs 1.95v as the stock/rated voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I was mistaken in my calculations kinda. I was calculating TDP in other words the amount of heat your cpu is putting out.


Did you use this formula?

OC Wattage = TDP x ( OC MHz / Stock MHz) x ( OC Vcore / Stock Vcore )^2

If so, my 955 C2 (125W TDP, 3200MHz, 1.350v) overclocked to 3815MHz/1.424v(BIOS 1.43v) goes up to 165.56W(TDP). While, 4000MHz/1.55v only goes as high as 205.9W(TDP).


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I wouldn't even worry about 1.6v, as my high-voltage RAM runs 1.95v as the stock/rated voltage.


My thoughts exactly. I was always under the impression that AMD liked tighter timings vs. higher clocks anyway and 1.6v RAM is still low voltage RAM. Remember the PC-100 days of 3.3v? Or the 2.5v DDR days? I still say go with the cheaper tighter timed RAM that at least one person says is compatible with the chipset you're going to be using.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Just curious, but why ECO? Sure less voltage is good, but I had the impression ECO RAM could not overclock very well, is this different now? I wouldn't even worry about 1.6v, as my high-voltage RAM runs 1.95v as the stock/rated voltage.

Did you use this formula?

OC Wattage = TDP x ( OC MHz / Stock MHz) x ( OC Vcore / Stock Vcore )^2

If so, my 955 C2 (125W TDP, 3200MHz, 1.350v) overclocked to 3815MHz/1.424v(BIOS 1.43v) goes up to 165.56W(TDP). While, 4000MHz/1.55v only goes as high as 205.9W(TDP).


yep thats the one.

oc TDP = 95 x (4239/2800) x (1.59 / 1.10)^2

~300W


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
My thoughts exactly. I was always under the impression that AMD liked tighter timings vs. higher clocks anyway and 1.6v RAM is still low voltage RAM. Remember the PC-100 days of 3.3v? Or the 2.5v DDR days? I still say go with the cheaper tighter timed RAM that at least one person says is compatible with the chipset you're going to be using.

it applys for the phenom 2 965 and under...but for the thuban and the new phenon II 970...it seems like they have a stronger memory controller where you can overclock the cpu-nb to 3000 with alot of mhz on the rams.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
DUDE!!!! Where have you been???

I haven't posted because I haven't had any problems with my board or setup.

Im 4.1ghz stable, 216x19, 1.55vcore, 8GB of 720Mhz DDR3, 2800Mhz nb @ 1.3vcore, all on water... Rig has been doing me GREAT, no problems.

EDIT: I am quite certain I could push this setup a bit further... Possibly 3ghz nb, slightly tighter timings... RAM uses all 4 dimm slots, and AM3 is just as notorious for full dimm slots as 939 was. Just does NOT like to OC all 4 slots, lol...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok been kinda quiet in here so,

When ever I was Oc'ing on this board and got an FF (we all know what it really stands for) I would get quite annoyed! Now even with my new board I am getting an FF of sorts. The DRAM test light will hang and it was pissing me off for about the last 4 days or so. We brainstorm brother-in-law happens to have some OCZ 1600 DDR3. Now they could not be on the QVL... Yes they are! put them in post fine at 325FSB drop mine back in FF!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Ok been kinda quiet in here so,

When ever I was Oc'ing on this board and got an FF (we all know what it really stands for) I would get quite annoyed! Now even with my new board I am getting an FF of sorts. The DRAM test light will hang and it was pissing me off for about the last 4 days or so. We brainstorm brother-in-law happens to have some OCZ 1600 DDR3. Now they could not be on the QVL... Yes they are! put them in post fine at 325FSB drop mine back in FF!


That's a shame, but at least you get the chance to get your hands on some better RAM.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys been playing around with my system. Got a pretty good score on 3dmark vantage with my 5850







still more i could get out of it im sure, temps dont even get to 60c at 975/1250 with fan at 80%.

Attachment 178750

Attachment 178751

Attachment 178752


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys been playing around with my system. Got a pretty good score on 3dmark vantage with my 5850







still more i could get out of it im sure, temps dont even get to 60c at 975/1250 with fan at 80%.


CF 5770 - 900/1300









I'm just comparing the GPU Score here =P I don't wanna compare cpu scores... But hey you are super close to mines which driver are you using? I'm on 10.10c.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


CF 5770 - 900/1300









I'm just comparing the GPU Score here =P I don't wanna compare cpu scores... But hey you are super close to mines which driver are you using? I'm on 10.10c.


hmm just downloaded the asus latest drivers, which i think would be 10.10c.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


That's a shame, but at least you get the chance to get your hands on some better RAM.


yea put mine up for sale already and found what I need too.

O and I figure you guys might get a kick out of this.








Now if only the MSI had this!


----------



## BlackOmega

nice one!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


yea put mine up for sale already and found what I need too.

Now if only the MSI had this!


What happened mate? Fried?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


What happened mate? Fried?


yep!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


yep!


 You toasted your GD70?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


You toasted your GD70?


yep it did not like full load 1.56v core @ 4264 on my hex core. was the only thing that went tho


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


yep it did not like full load 1.56v core @ 4264 on my hex core. was the only thing that went tho










 Damn! So ye ol' GD70 can't handle hex-cores? Bah, that's unfortunate, I was thinking about selling this i7 and getting a hexcore for my GD70.

Do you know what exactly failed?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Damn! So ye ol' GD70 can't handle hex-cores? Bah, that's unfortunate, I was thinking about selling this i7 and getting a hexcore for my GD70.

Do you know what exactly failed?


I am assuming vrm's or mosfets. definite burnt chip smell near that area of the board. the gd70 can handle the hex cores just not when you push to the extreme... the 4+1 (true) power phase is just not enough IMHO. MSI states 8+2 power phase but that is achieved through pulse width modulation IIRC, it is not a true 8+2 power phase setup like on my new CH4 Extreme board.

Gonna see if I can find some pics to show what i mean.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am assuming vrm's or mosfets. definite burnt chip smell near that area of the board. the gd70 can handle the hex cores just not when you push to the extreme... the 4+1 (true) power phase is just not enough IMHO. MSI states 8+2 power phase but that is achieved through pulse width modulation IIRC, it is not a true 8+2 power phase setup like on my new CH4 Extreme board.

Gonna see if I can find some pics to show what i mean.


 I know what you're talking about. Did you flip the board over and look for burnt traces or anything?

Also, in those pics.....There's no heat sink for the MOSFETs?!?!?!?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I know what you're talking about. Did you flip the board over and look for burnt traces or anything?

Also, in those pics.....There's no heat sink for the MOSFETs?!?!?!?










Yea I had it under some intense light and still cound not see anything I could actually say "yep that was it".

they are naked so you can see the mosfts.


























UV light = bad focus







o might try again


----------



## XAnarchy

nice man! I just finally put my gd70 in a case lol. Sitting ontop of a mother board box for a year, workstation FTW.

sadly mine doesn't look any where near as sexy


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
nice man! I just finally put my gd70 in a case lol. Sitting ontop of a mother board box for a year, workstation FTW.

sadly mine doesn't look any where near as sexy









that is my CH4 Extreme


----------



## N2Gaming

Happy Halloween guys.


----------



## Mastiffman

AH!!!! Just as I thought..... You guys have been abondoned...... I'm very sorry about this!?

Who is going to take over the thread?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


AH!!!! Just as I thought..... You guys have been abondoned...... I'm very sorry about this!?

Who is going to take over the thread?


Man it got quiet in here! 
Not abandoned! I'm still here!!!!

Still lookin for somebody to take over. You offering Mastiffman?!?

told everyone I would still be in and out, just cant really be the OP when I will no longer own the board...


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I finally got my 790fx-gd70 up and running in my sig rig all I need to do is change out the ram and mobo and all the other info will be the same.

ATM the SLi hack is working after I updated my bios to 1.F and installed the ATI chipset drivers and installed the most current WHQL driver 160.99

So far I have tested Crysis, Metro 2033 & Batman AA. I will continue to test more games as I get them installed. I think the next one on the list will be BFBC2 as it seems to be the one causing most of the issues w/bsod's, or the game just not working correctly.

Oh man I have been having a good time all playing w/this set up once I got the SLi hack working w/out causing bsod's.

Sorry to hear you had those problems w/the Thubian Eclipse. I would offer to host the thread but my knowledge is very limited atm because I don't have much time behind the wheel of this mobo as of yet. The real reason is I just have to much on my plate for keeping things up to date. I kind of let the M2N club thread lapse and have another studious member helping w/new enrollies over in that thread as well.

Good luck w/your new ASUS Eclipse. I'm sure it will serve you superbly through out the next several years.

CPU-Z Validation at idle.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well I finally got my 790fx-gd70 up and running in my sig rig all I need to do is change out the ram and mobo and all the other info will be the same.

ATM the SLi hack is working after I updated my bios to 1.F and installed the ATI chipset drivers and installed the most current WHQL driver 160.99

So far I have tested Crysis, Metro 2033 & Batman AA. I will continue to test more games as I get them installed. I think the next one on the list will be BFBC2 as it seems to be the one causing most of the issues w/bsod's, or the game just not working correctly.

Oh man I have been having a good time all playing w/this set up once I got the SLi hack working w/out causing bsod's.

Sorry to hear you had those problems w/the Thubian Eclipse. I would offer to host the thread but my knowledge is very limited atm because I don't have much time behind the wheel of this mobo as of yet. The real reason is I just have to much on my plate for keeping things up to date. I kind of let the M2N club thread lapse and have another studious member helping w/new enrollies over in that thread as well.

Good luck w/your new ASUS Eclipse. I'm sure it will serve you superbly through out the next several years.

CPU-Z Validation at idle.


Thanks N2G! Glad to hear your finally getting the GD70 up and running. It is a strong board for sure, I guess just not strong enough for my thrashing







All along I wanted a crosshair board so my move while not that planned did not surprise the few people that know me quite well.


----------



## Seanicy

thought i'd pop in for an update, also click the camera in my sig for pics of my complete setup.


----------



## ozlay

ok so the other day I was looking at my friends 790fx board that has 2 xfx 5770 and each of them only have one crossfire connector and one of my 5770s I have laying around has 2 connectors now I was wondering if i put the one with two connector in between the other two can I run trifire or will i have to get two more with 2 connectors to trifire the other 2 5770s are runing at 8x aready because one slot has a 9800gtx+ in it for physx


----------



## N2Gaming

That's a good question? Try it and let us know.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
ok so the other day I was looking at my friends 790fx board that has 2 xfx 5770 and each of them only have one crossfire connector and one of my 5770s I have laying around has 2 connectors now I was wondering if i put the one with two connector in between the other two can I run trifire or will i have to get two more with 2 connectors to trifire the other 2 5770s are runing at 8x aready because one slot has a 9800gtx+ in it for physx









i've often wondered the same thing. the extra long crossfire bridges that come with this mobo will help connect em. heres a few pics. you will probably have to do something like i did in the first pic.

on another note, i got this thing to boot with the [email protected] the other day. it locked up before i could get the screen shot, but it booted!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
on another note, i got this thing to boot with the [email protected] the other day. it locked up before i could get the screen shot, but it booted!

As a friend of mine would say. "NEEDS MOAR COWBELL" or to be COLD!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
ok so the other day I was looking at my friends 790fx board that has 2 xfx 5770 and each of them only have one crossfire connector and one of my 5770s I have laying around has 2 connectors now I was wondering if i put the one with two connector in between the other two can I run trifire or will i have to get two more with 2 connectors to trifire the other 2 5770s are runing at 8x aready because one slot has a 9800gtx+ in it for physx









It's worth a try sandwiching the double CF GPU between the two single CF GPUs, especially after DrBrownFinger's example. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## ozlay

I am going to have to wait a while to get back to you he needs to save some money to buy a new psu before trying it the two single port cards are single slot and my dual port card is two slot his 9800gtx+ is comeing out and we are puting in a 9800gt because the gtx+ is a waste of a card for physx

lol I also recommend the Crucial RealSSD C300s for all your ssd needs


----------



## avattz

Hey guys, just got a 790FX-GD70 and a 1055t. I wanted to overclock it possibly to 4GHz (still thinking about what heatsink to get before OCing), but reviewing many VRM problems with Thubans and the 790FX, what do you think would be a safe overclock or how many watts can the VRMs handle?

Edit: I just want to hit 4GHz, don't want anything higher, so I'll be aiming for 286Mhz on the FSB (CPU-Z reports 1.264 vcore idle and 100% load @ stock), think the mobo will handle it without blowing up?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
thought i'd pop in for an update, also click the camera in my sig for pics of my complete setup.

Where did you get that wallpaper? Looks really nice.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avattz* 
Hey guys, just got a 790FX-GD70 and a 1055t. I wanted to overclock it possibly to 4GHz (still thinking about what heatsink to get before OCing), but reviewing many VRM problems with Thubans and the 790FX, what do you think would be a safe overclock or how many watts can the VRMs handle?

Edit: I just want to hit 4GHz, don't want anything higher, so I'll be aiming for 286Mhz on the FSB (CPU-Z reports 1.264 vcore idle and 100% load @ stock), think the mobo will handle it without blowing up?

Where did you get that wallpaper? Looks really nice.

mine is still going strong and i've had my x6 @4050mhz 24/7 for a month now.


----------



## SwishaMane

Have any of you guys ever used these ripjaws?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-401-_-Product

$190.00 for 8GB 2x4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws dd3 1600 7-8-7-24

The two top reviews are AMD guys, but they are egg reviews, so... Anyway, I am wondering, as I want to get back up to ddr3 1600. Plus, 2 dimms vs. 8 is way better anyday.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
Have any of you guys ever used these ripjaws?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-401-_-Product

$190.00 for 8GB 2x4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws dd3 1600 7-8-7-24

The two top reviews are AMD guys, but they are egg reviews, so... Anyway, I am wondering, as I want to get back up to ddr3 1600. Plus, 2 dimms vs. 8 is way better anyday.

Well at least those two reviewers have an idea of what their talking about. One even has a 965 like you do, probably has it overclocked at 250x16(4ghz) to get that 1666mhz RAM clock.

If your RAM isn't satisfying you, it looks like a good choice to get more speed (and hopefully overclockability) and the upgrade option to another 8GB in the future.

Btw, very sweet case mods. I've always wanted to mod my side window, but never got around to it. Might do so in the winter or summer when I have a lot of time. Nice to have some reference to look at.


----------



## SwishaMane

I had a friend design the art, and a laser etch company cut and etch the acrylic. I like it. That case is for my 939 bench rig now, my new tech station build with my AM3 isnt complete just yet,s o Im waiting to share it on OCN still, but its runnign sweet.

I'm just curious is 2x4GB of RAM vs the 4x2GB I have now. Its up to ddr1440, 720Mhz, but at 8-8-8-24 across all 4 dimms. Not shabby but definatly not pro, lol.


----------



## froxic

Hello i new here - i have just bought GD70. Have vierd issue, that DVI have not signal but HDMI have. But anyway i have question.

Before i have cheap GB 790X-UD4 and i have no issues with Vdrop. Now, GD70 dropping CPU volage under load. Its normal? Can be tweaked to "rock steady" v core in all situations?

In BIOS i have 1.480 Vcore. CPU-Z show in iddle 1.480V, under load with LinX 1.464V and it seems stable. But with UD4 i have 1.472 all the time with no problems


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
I had a friend design the art, and a laser etch company cut and etch the acrylic. I like it. That case is for my 939 bench rig now, my new tech station build with my AM3 isnt complete just yet,s o Im waiting to share it on OCN still, but its runnign sweet.

I'm just curious is 2x4GB of RAM vs the 4x2GB I have now. Its up to ddr1440, 720Mhz, but at 8-8-8-24 across all 4 dimms. Not shabby but definatly not pro, lol.

Well it will be easier on your CPU's IMC when it only has to deal with 2 dimms, but you won't be getting any significant performance boost when switching to the 2x4GB dimms at 1600mhz with tighter timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
Hello i new here - i have just bought GD70. Have vierd issue, that DVI have not signal but HDMI have. But anyway i have question.

Before i have cheap GB 790X-UD4 and i have no issues with Vdrop. Now, GD70 dropping CPU volage under load. Its normal? Can be tweaked to "rock steady" v core in all situations?

In BIOS i have 1.480 Vcore. CPU-Z show in iddle 1.480V, under load with LinX 1.464V and it seems stable. But with UD4 i have 1.472 all the time with no problems

If your monitor isn't receiving a DVI signal, but accepts HDMI, it might be a number of things. The DVI cable might be bad, the DVI ports could be bad also, or it might just be a driver issue. Try re-seating your GPU(don't forget to unplug or turn off the switch off for your PSU







), uninstalling the drivers and installing them again, and if none of those work, try a different DVI cable.

It's normal for your CPU voltage to drop during normal operation and drop even more when being stressed. I set my cpu voltage at 1.44v in the BIOS, CPU-Z reads idle at 1.432v and it drops down to 1.424v during load.


----------



## froxic

Kokin: DVI issue isnt driver related, cause i had no signal to see BIOS too  GPU is ok, monitor too (tested on last MB). But its work for now with DVI, but i didnt made any change of setup etc... I saw some topics about that and its GD70 confirmed bug on some configurations with ATI cards.

Anyway with Vdrop i can live... So im now waiting for Geil EVO TWO 2000Mhz CL6-9-6 and i hope, that i show you all some magic :-D


----------



## Mit Namso

I'm probably limiting my choice to asus MB too much, cause there the only big name I remember from years ago

likewise with antec and cosair as they seem most popular, but its all the reported DOAs and lasted 6-12 month types that worry me, most all items from all companies seem too have them

And I would never waste money on brand name clothes or shoes...I shave my own head


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


It's normal for your CPU voltage to drop during normal operation and drop even more when being stressed. I set my cpu voltage at 1.44v in the BIOS, CPU-Z reads idle at 1.4375v and it drops down to 1.42somethingv during load.


It is normal for boards without load line calibration. Also the true Vdroop is much smaller then software will lead you to think. IIRC mine was .018v of droop.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It is normal for boards without load line calibration. Also the true Vdroop is much smaller then software will lead you to think. IIRC mine was .018v of droop.


Oh I know it's normal, I was just providing my info to froxic, so (s)he knows that it's normal. I have a 0.016v difference between BIOS and load, at least if CPU-Z/Everest is accurate.


----------



## froxic

I have same vrop (0.016), but i dont care anymore. Tomorrom i will have GEIL evo two, so i have question. This ram has pretty high heatspreader and if i use slots 1 and 2 near CPU, this will colide with CPUFAN (Noctua). Can i use ram in slots 3 and 4? Now i have one noname module and it can work in slot 1 (recommended by MSI), but can be in all slots too, withnout any problems. Thanks for info


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
I have same vrop (0.016), but i dont care anymore. Tomorrom i will have GEIL evo two, so i have question. This ram has pretty high heatspreader and if i use slots 1 and 2 near CPU, this will colide with CPUFAN (Noctua). Can i use ram in slots 3 and 4? Now i have one noname module and it can work in slot 1 (recommended by MSI), but can be in all slots too, withnout any problems. Thanks for info

yeah, 3 and 4 will work fine. i use 3 and 4 only on mine due to heatsink clearance issues as well.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Oh I know it's normal, I was just providing my info to froxic, so (s)he knows that it's normal. I have a 0.016v difference between BIOS and load, at least if CPU-Z/Everest is accurate.


yeah I just wanted to put that out there not a dis on you or anything.

Also everest/cpu-z is not accurate at least not in my case.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *froxic*


I have same vrop (0.016), but i dont care anymore. Tomorrom i will have GEIL evo two, so i have question. This ram has pretty high heatspreader and if i use slots 1 and 2 near CPU, this will colide with CPUFAN (Noctua). Can i use ram in slots 3 and 4? Now i have one noname module and it can work in slot 1 (recommended by MSI), but can be in all slots too, withnout any problems. Thanks for info


Should be good either way. But make sure you don't use your no-name stick after getting your GEIL ones. You gotta either go for two sticks or four sticks, no odd-numbered amount or else you lose performance due to your RAM being stuck in single-channel mode instead of dual-channel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


yeah I just wanted to put that out there not a dis on you or anything.

Also everest/cpu-z is not accurate at least not in my case.


No offense taken man, I very much respect you and I thought you were referring to me with your previous statement.


----------



## froxic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Should be good either way. But make sure you don't use your no-name stick after getting your GEIL ones. You gotta either go for two sticks or four sticks, no odd-numbered amount or else you lose performance due to your RAM being stuck in single-channel mode instead of dual-channel.

I know this - noname ram will be out, Geils are much better. After I tune setup, I will post some results (E Cacheman, superpi32M, CineBench, etc...)


----------



## sprower

Hey all,

I know this isn't the ideal thread but it's a great one, applies to our CFX mobo and I had to share.

This may not be news to many of you but GOODNIGHT my crossfire microstutter has finally been nipped in the bud. It's like I traded in my gpu menage a trois for a single.









Culprit.. HPET enabled in BIOS.

From my understanding disabling HPET forces your system to use a less accurate timer through the cpu instead of the chipset. I can't imagine it would affect stability but just wanted a little clarification on the subject if anyone has any idea.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprower* 
Hey all,

I know this isn't the ideal thread but it's a great one, applies to our CFX mobo and I had to share.

This may not be news to many of you but GOODNIGHT my crossfire microstutter has finally been nipped in the bud. It's like I traded in my gpu menage a trois for a single.









Culprit.. HPET enabled in BIOS.

From my understanding disabling HPET forces your system to use a less accurate timer through the cpu instead of the chipset. I can't imagine it would affect stability but just wanted a little clarification on the subject if anyone has any idea.

interesting. i haven't had this problem. i'll have to check it out when i get home. nice to see someone else with trifire 5770's and 9800gt physx!


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


interesting. i haven't had this problem. i'll have to check it out when i get home. nice to see someone else with trifire 5770's and 9800gt physx!


Indeed! I have to admit that I finally went for broke and picked up the third card after reading a couple of your posts and haven't had a single regret. It was definitely worth it.









As for HPET... sure enough I just ran through a gambit of games (particularly titles where I could recall specific scenes/views/areas that hitched or had stuttering) that I used to chalk up poor performance to unoptimized drivers or AMD/TI's craptastic CAPs system and many of them confirmed HPET is not CFX's friend.


----------



## froxic

So i have GEIL installed, but im little bit confused and sad. My C2 has a little bit bad DDR3 controller. Cause if im use 3800 / 2600 and ram 1600 7-7-6 (7-7-6 works too) - linx is stable, same hyperpi 32M, but sometimes PC restarts itself... So i adjust 8-8-8 and is ok, and no restarts ... Very very bad DDR3 controller in C2 revision :-(

But anyway, in 14 days i will have x6 1100T BE, and i hope, that i will hit 2000Mhz for memory with nice timing


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
So i have GEIL installed, but im little bit confused and sad. My C2 has a little bit bad DDR3 controller. Cause if im use 3800 / 2600 and ram 1600 7-7-6 (7-7-6 works too) - linx is stable, same hyperpi 32M, but sometimes PC restarts itself... So i adjust 8-8-8 and is ok, and no restarts ... Very very bad DDR3 controller in C2 revision :-(

But anyway, in 14 days i will have x6 1100T BE, and i hope, that i will hit 2000Mhz for memory with nice timing

even the c3 chips have trouble running ram at 2000mhz. usually around 1800mhz is the max. thubans have much improved imc's and will generally do 2000mhz on ram and 3000mhz+ on cpu-nb.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
So i have GEIL installed, but im little bit confused and sad. My C2 has a little bit bad DDR3 controller. Cause if im use 3800 / 2600 and ram 1600 7-7-6 (7-7-6 works too) - linx is stable, same hyperpi 32M, but sometimes PC restarts itself... So i adjust 8-8-8 and is ok, and no restarts ... Very very bad DDR3 controller in C2 revision :-(

But anyway, in 14 days i will have x6 1100T BE, and i hope, that i will hit 2000Mhz for memory with nice timing

Yeah, you won't get much better than 1700-1800mhz with a C2/C3. Even with a Thuban, you aren't guaranteed anything past 1800mhz, though you'll have a better chance with RAM that is specifically made for 2000mhz and up.


----------



## froxic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Yeah, you won't get much better than 1700-1800mhz with a C2/C3. Even with a Thuban, you aren't guaranteed anything past 1800mhz, though you'll have a better chance with RAM that is specifically made for 2000mhz and up.

I have Geil evo two 2000Mhz 6-9-6 1.65 grantued. I can pass linx with 7-7-7 1600, but sometimes sudden restart occur. So im at 8-8-8 1600 ands its ok, this alll its cause C2. My friend with C3 and worst rams can run 7-7-7 and thubans are better what i saw. So i must wait to unleash full ram potencial with 1100T

EDIT: Im played little bit with CPU PLL(VDDA) voltage and from auto i set it to 2.8V - now i have 1600 7-7-7-21 30 1T stable with C2  Its safe to use 2.8V for 24/7 on this?

EDIT2: Linx error after 30 minutes and COD crashed after playing one hour, i have to set back 8-8-8


----------



## Kokin

Anyone know the max temp of the motherboard? Mine fluctuates between 29C-38C depending on my fan settings. It was better before, but one of my Yate Loon fans broke, so my Scythe Slipstream fan is my puller instead of just blowing on the mobo/gpu.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
I have Geil evo two 2000Mhz 6-9-6 1.65 grantued. I can pass linx with 7-7-7 1600, but sometimes sudden restart occur. So im at 8-8-8 1600 ands its ok, this alll its cause C2. My friend with C3 and worst rams can run 7-7-7 and thubans are better what i saw. So i must wait to unleash full ram potencial with 1100T

EDIT: Im played little bit with CPU PLL(VDDA) voltage and from auto i set it to 2.8V - now i have 1600 7-7-7-21 30 1T stable with C2  Its safe to use 2.8V for 24/7 on this?

EDIT2: Linx error after 30 minutes and COD crashed after playing one hour, i have to set back 8-8-8

have you tested upping more the ram voltage or not?


----------



## froxic

I was trying 1.7V with same results. One overclocker has this ram with x6 and no problems at 2000Mhz 6-9-6... So at my cause, its IMC i think. But dont worry, 1100T coming arround christmass 

EDIT: Im finally figured out what caused problems to have 1600+ ram speeds and CPU speed beyond 3800MHz. It was realy IMC, cause if i raise 2nd memory timing to 9 i can go up to 1850Mhz - and thats cool with 955 c2 revision i think. After tweaking ram timing and CPU speeds i managed this setting:

CPU: *3825 MHz (225x17) @ 1.48V*
CPU NB: *2700 MHz @ 1.38V*
RAM: *1800 MHz CL7-9-6-22 28 1T @ 1.65V*
HT: 2025 Mhz
Power - LinX 52Gflops, WinrarX64 3000Kb/s, CB R10x64 16500, MaxMemm 10.2Gbps
It is stable at LinX x64 15K 20 loops and no problems at all

Some benchmarks



So guys what you think, its ok or its lame?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
I was trying 1.7V with same results. One overclocker has this ram with x6 and no problems at 2000Mhz 6-9-6... So at my cause, its IMC i think. But dont worry, 1100T coming arround christmass 

EDIT: Im finally figured out what caused problems to have 1600+ ram speeds and CPU speed beyond 3800MHz. It was realy IMC, cause if i raise 2nd memory timing to 9 i can go up to 1850Mhz - and thats cool with 955 c2 revision i think. After tweaking ram timing and CPU speeds i managed this setting:

CPU: *3825 MHz (225x17) @ 1.48V*
CPU NB: *2700 MHz @ 1.38V*
RAM: *1800 MHz CL7-9-6-22 28 1T @ 1.65V*
HT: 2025 Mhz
Power - LinX 52Gflops, WinrarX64 3000Kb/s, CB R10x64 16500, MaxMemm 10.2Gbps
It is stable at LinX x64 15K 20 loops and no problems at all

Some benchmarks



So guys what you think, its ok or its lame?









well done. 1800mhz on a c2 is impressive.


----------



## N2Gaming

If it's stable as a rock I say kudo's to you. I quit playing w/my overclocks for a while. I'm still in the installing games and testing phase of making sure my SLI'd GPU's will maintain stability w/out any issues while using the SLi hack. I just installed F1 2010 and it seems to agree with the SLi hack.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

2000Mhz memory speed is not possible with this board let alone a c2 or c3. With a 8XX (IIRC but for sure 890) board and 10XXT 2000Mhz is almost a guarantee.


----------



## froxic

So you're saying, that on 790FX-GD70 is not possible to reach 2000Mhz with Thuban? I think, that this board can do 2000Mhz. So we will see arround xmass


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *froxic*


So you're saying, that on 790FX-GD70 is not possible to reach 2000Mhz with Thuban? I think, that this board can do 2000Mhz. So we will see arround xmass










LN2 maybe... but I highly doubt that you will be able to reach 2000Mhz on the ram with any NB and CPU OC.


----------



## fruitflavor

and.... another mobo went up in flames today.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitflavor* 
and.... another mobo went up in flames today.

o noz!

RANT Stay away from GearXS.com! I have yet to receive a refund on a hard drive purchased from them that they recieved on 9/24/2010 and am currently in an e-mail tug of war! This *WILL* be resolved if I have to sue the slimy [email protected]$tards!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i sold my 1075t this last weekend for $200($20 profit), so i reinstalled my 965 c3 and the damn mobo is starting to squeal like pig. i didn't have any noise with the x6 but as soon as i installed the quad it started to die. figures


----------



## froxic

Ouu, im one week owner of GD70 and so many mobos died :-( Im prety scarred to blow up mine


----------



## sprower

I tell ya what.. after nearly a year with this rig it's getting close to upgrade time. I'm becoming ever more weary with all the boards getting buried around here though.







It's been a great mobo. I'm just toooo chicken to risk blowing **** up for a few more cores and slightly better OC results.

I think I'll just end up handing the whole rig down to my boys and starting from scratch. Hopefully she'll live out a long and enjoyable life.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I got exactly what I wanted out of this mobo for the $80.00 + tax that I paid and that was for a BNIB at Fry's Electronics.

I wanted Faster DDR3-RAM and better CPU overclocks. So far I have obtained my first goal of Faster ram w/out pushing this thing to much. The cpu is another story and I think it's quite content running at 3700MHz until I get an H2O loop going.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

this is kinda funny now. i was getting a constant squeal for about an hour and i shut it down. i start it back up and im getting a noise that sounds like a camera flash charging in 10 second intervals. i removed the heatsink on the mobo and found no burns or discoloring on anything. we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


this is kinda funny now. i was getting a constant squeal for about an hour and i shut it down. i start it back up and im getting a noise that sounds like a camera flash charging in 10 second intervals. i removed the heatsink on the mobo and found no burns or discoloring on anything. we'll see how long it lasts.


That sounds like Capacitors going out or vibrating from loading up and discharging.


----------



## algreen

Hi y'all,
I've been away from this forum for a while and forgot my old settings. Can someone please remind me of a good, starting NB voltage for a 2400 OC? CPU is running 3600 with stock voltage and RAM is 9-9-9-24-33 1T with 1.5v

Thanks!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *algreen*


Hi y'all,
I've been away from this forum for a while and forgot my old settings. Can someone please remind me of a good, starting NB voltage for a 2400 OC? CPU is running 3600 with stock voltage and RAM is 9-9-9-24-33 1T with 1.5v

Thanks!


1.25-1.3v should work. as always, get it stable, then back it off a little and retest.


----------



## froxic

Every chips differs. I need to have 1.392V real (in bios 1.35) for 2700NB. So you can try 1.2 - 1.3V to stabilize CPU NB.

DrBrownfinger: You was faster







, but anyway, im hoping that your MB will be OK.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah 1.2v and up is a good starting point other than stock voltages. 2400MHz is pretty mild so you should not need to increase your CPU-NB volts much if at all.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well mine is on its way back to me....... time to start thinking about the price I want for it in the FS section....


----------



## algreen

Thanks for the quick response! I'll start with a stock CPU and test 1.25, going down from there. 
After a sanitary erase of my 2 SSD's and a clean install of Win7, my machine is running tits! Other than than the RAM speeds listed above, my graphics cards and BIOS are stock and I played Black Ops last night for 4hours on the highest graphics settings without even a studder.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
this is kinda funny now. i was getting a constant squeal for about an hour and i shut it down. i start it back up and im getting a noise that sounds like a camera flash charging in 10 second intervals. i removed the heatsink on the mobo and found no burns or discoloring on anything. we'll see how long it lasts.

pretty sure thats the sound of your VRMs overloaded - and in my experience yes that squeal leads to a dead board and an RMA. big thumbs up for MSI RMA.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well mine is on its way back to me....... time to start thinking about the price I want for it in the FS section....



WOW, Nice Ram Speeds there E!







So do you notice a major difference in plain apps or is it mostly in gaming?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey DrBrownfinger. You can always use a drinking straw like the ones found at Miki D's, Jacks box, Taco Smell, Wendy's, Carls Jr, 7-11 to use as a Stethoscope to listen to different area's of your mobo to narrow down and isolate where the sound is coming from. Good luck w/that problem.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey DrBrownfinger. You can always use a drinking straw like the ones found at Miki D's, Jacks box, Taco Smell, Wendy's, Carls Jr, 7-11 to use as a Stethoscope to listen to different area's of your mobo to narrow down and isolate where the sound is coming from. Good luck w/that problem.


this morning the noise is gone. im just gonna keep running it and see what happens. thanks for the straw tip.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


WOW, Nice Ram Speeds there E!







So do you notice a major difference in plain apps or is it mostly in gaming?


I notice all around speed increase. Games load faster as do apps, encoding takes less time. The bottle neck on AMD systems is the FSB mostly and the IMC second.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well got my board back from RMA..... They were unable to fix it lol. Still a ver 1.0 but heres the kicker, wait till you see how well they packaged it. Now mind you I sent it in in a box FULL of peanuts.

So it will be up for sale tonight in the FS section.


----------



## antuk15

Guys can someone give me some rough voltage settings for a 270ht, 2700mhz NB and a 2700mhz HT link??

Or just some rough settings for a high ( 3.8ghz+ ) on a Arhlon 2 x4??

Thanks in advance


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well got my board back from RMA..... They were unable to fix it lol. Still a ver 1.0 but heres the kicker, wait till you see how well they packaged it. Now mind you I sent it in in a box FULL of peanuts.

So it will be up for sale tonight in the FS section.



That's just... wow









Probably overkill anyway.. you know.. because it already has all that protective cardboard, anti-static bag and the other cm thick piece of foam inside the box.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


That's just... wow









Probably overkill anyway.. you know.. because it already has all that protective cardboard, anti-static bag and the other cm thick piece of foam inside the box.










yeah







I know the pics are bad but you can still tell that msi had a 2yr old pack it!

It works tho so..... Who wants to buy it???? I might even let it go cheaper if you sned me a PM with this post quoted


----------



## froxic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Guys can someone give me some rough voltage settings for a 270ht, 2700mhz NB and a 2700mhz HT link??

Or just some rough settings for a high ( 3.8ghz+ ) on a Arhlon 2 x4??

Thanks in advance









270Ht is not problem for MB. It can be done increasing NB voltage +0.1 - 0.15V. 2700CPU NB depends on CPU - try 1.3 - 1.4V. 2700HT are you kidding? Speeds above 2000MHz dont improve performance, so stick with HT arround default value.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Guys can someone give me some rough voltage settings for a 270ht, 2700mhz NB and a 2700mhz HT link??

Or just some rough settings for a high ( 3.8ghz+ ) on a Arhlon 2 x4??

Thanks in advance









To simplify:
*NB voltage: 1.25-1.3v
*NB-CPU voltage: 1.3-1.35v (higher if need be)
*Leave HT-Link Freq to as close to 2000mhz as you can and use 1.3v or below.
*You're welcome to increase the CPU PLL voltage up to 2.55v-2.6v if you'd like, but I'm not sure there's much of a difference, I feel like it helps just a little bit for stabilizing almost stable OCs.


----------



## jayflores

any reported problems with v1.15/9-14-2010 bios? been wondering why my GPU runs @ x8, placed it on top top pci-e slot though..

anyway.. heres what ive tried.

-reseat GPU
-cleaned the pci-e terminals
-cleaned gpu terminals

appreciate your help!










2nd question is, is it safe to use liveupdate4, and update the bios over win7?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
any reported problems with v1.15/9-14-2010 bios? been wondering why my GPU runs @ x8, placed it on top top pci-e slot though..

anyway.. heres what ive tried.

-reseat GPU
-cleaned the pci-e terminals
-cleaned gpu terminals

appreciate your help!









2nd question is, is it safe to use liveupdate4, and update the bios over win7?

USB is the way to update the bios properlly.. doing it running an OS is not recommended(as in using the software inside windows to update the bios).. and I also don't think that software works on Win 7.. I think that is only XP

But of your issue.. that is extremely odd.. top slot & 3rd slot are x16, 2nd & 4th slot are x8 .. so its weird you are getting x8 on top slot

I'm using the latest bios from msi, its running perfectly fine here


----------



## jayflores

thats what i had in mind, that liveupdate/install, would only work in XP's.









oh well, goin m-flash route then.. thanks mate!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

the only problem with the most current bios (1.f) is you lose the ability to adjust all dram timings (trc).


----------



## jayflores

@drbrownfinger, ive tried to update with the 914-2010, 1.15 bios.







still no luck, the gtx460 still runs @ x8.. i hope its just a gpu-z bug.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
@drbrownfinger, ive tried to update with the 914-2010, 1.15 bios.







still no luck, the gtx460 still runs @ x8.. i hope its just a gpu-z bug.

what does cpu-z say? under *Mainboard


----------



## taystew

im having a problem with my mobo. its not the mobo, its me. i feel obsessed with it. will any other boards ever come out that have such a great following? i recently talked my friend into not buying one bc apparently "intel is better" >








but im starting to feel guilty because i want all the 790fx-gd70 to myself


----------



## antuk15

Guys I'm so close to throwing this board out the window.

Getting RAID 0 to work is such a god damn ball ache!!!

As there are no digitally signed x64 RAID drivers for this board I'm forced to use the x86 RAID drivers. These drivers do and have worked for me in the past plenty of times.

Problem is when it's done the first stage of installing Windows 7 and does its first restart if never makes it into windows. It always blue screens during the windows logo loading screen. The blue screen flashes so fast









Looking at the HDD activity light it's as if the drives just stop being accessed all of a sudden. It's something stupid because sonetimes it will install first time round.

I've downloaded a tone of drivers and nothing works









God damn stupid AMD!

Drives work fine when not in RAID


----------



## froxic

Did you try to sign x64 drivers? It can be done by Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider 1.3b. But first instal x64 drivers and before OS starts to load hit F8 and try option - disable driver signatures? (I have Czech Windows) If boots this time - DSEO will help you 

Link:http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=dseo

But if I look at MSI sites - http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=do...1&prod_no=1740
ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID Driver - Windows 7 64bit(179KB) - in this package is x64 signed driver by AMD


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well my board is gone..... Ships out tomorrow anyway.

So I would like to take a vote for leader of this thread as I feel it necessary for the OP to actually own this board.

What I would like is nominations. I will keep track of these over the next week. If someone has been nominated and you agree with that nom please second it. I will be keeping track of this as well. I may break it down to 5 people or less depending on how man noms there are. There will then be a vote and I will then hand it over the that person.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
@drbrownfinger, ive tried to update with the 914-2010, 1.15 bios.







still no luck, the gtx460 still runs @ x8.. i hope its just a gpu-z bug.

If nothing works, try sweeping the drivers in safe mode and reinstalling them. I had my 4890 running 2x before on the 16x slots, but I just kept reseating it til it was fixed and it never happened again.

Also, Windows 7 does accept the LiveUpdate BIOS changes. I prefer M-Flash like everyone, but I have tested the software flash way and it works on Win7. I really don't like the 1.F/1.15 BIOS, recommend the older ones (1.8 or 1.9)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well my board is gone..... Ships out tomorrow anyway.

So I would like to take a vote for leader of this thread as I feel it necessary for the OP to actually own this board.

What I would like is nominations. I will keep track of these over the next week. If someone has been nominated and you agree with that nom please second it. I will be keeping track of this as well. I may break it down to 5 people or less depending on how man noms there are. There will then be a vote and I will then hand it over the that person.

Great you were able to sell your board!









I really wish some of the oldies of this thread were active, but like before, Mastiffman gets my vote if he ever comes back here.


----------



## XAnarchy

seconded - Mastiffman


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Great you were able to sell your board!









I really wish some of the oldies of this thread were active, but like before, Mastiffman gets my vote if he ever comes back here.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


seconded - Mastiffman


Last I talked to mastiffman he felt that he would be unable to give this thread the attention that he felt it needed.

Forgot that this is turkey week so I will keep noms going till DEC 3rd.

Once they are done I will PM the noms and ask them if they are interested. If so the voting will begin hopefully that weekend.


----------



## SwishaMane

TRAITOR! LOL, I dont blame ya, even I had one fo these mobos blow on me, but I just shrugged it off. IF it happens again, I would do what you did,







Or wait for Bulldozer, and stick with my 939...


----------



## jayflores

@kokin, done messing with the other bios.







still no luck in getting the x16. lets try to reseat and clean pci-e terminals then. one way or another this is still a good board for the current AMD harwares. though am getting impatient for am3+ lol


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


@kokin, done messing with the other bios.







still no luck in getting the x16. lets try to reseat and clean pci-e terminals then. one way or another this is still a good board for the current AMD harwares. though am getting impatient for am3+ lol


If it fixes it.. hehehe great no more headaches









If doing that doesn't work.. then it would be infact an issue with the motherboard hardware... something wrong by factory.. maybe an rma or keep using it on x8 - by the way its not much difference its only about 1 - 3% in comparison to x16.

*Also I asked you before... "what does cpu-z say? under *Mainboard"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


TRAITOR! LOL, I dont blame ya, even I had one fo these mobos blow on me, but I just shrugged it off. IF it happens again, I would do what you did,







Or wait for Bulldozer, and stick with my 939...


LOL the board just couldn't handle me, and my new one can







Plus it gave me a reason to get some nice ram and shortly a 5870. Plus I had to have a running system and with no crosshipping.....


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


@kokin, done messing with the other bios.







still no luck in getting the x16. lets try to reseat and clean pci-e terminals then. one way or another this is still a good board for the current AMD harwares. though am getting impatient for am3+ lol


I think GPU-Z from guru3d would tell you more accurately if you're at 16x or 8x. That doesn't sound right. The chipset uses 16x across ALL pci-e slots I think...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


I think GPU-Z from guru3d would tell you more accurately if you're at 16x or 8x. That doesn't sound right. The chipset uses 16x across ALL pci-e slots I think...


No it does not! Top Slot & 3rd Slot are x16, 2nd Slot & 4th Slot are x8


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Still looking for nominations.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
No it does not! Top Slot & 3rd Slot are x16, 2nd Slot & 4th Slot are x8

My GPU-z pulls up pci-e bus width... 16x 2.0 @ 16x 2.0... what it says for my 5870...


----------



## docjester

i just rebuilt my computer with the parts below and now when i start the computer there is no display and the on-board display says FF is there any one who can help with this ?


----------



## Parish_Rane

Disclaimer: This is from my searching and looking around online.

I would suggest a "clear CMOS" button and then see if that works. Double check your power cables on the mobo as well.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *docjester* 
i just rebuilt my computer with the parts below and now when i start the computer there is no display and the on-board display says FF is there any one who can help with this ?

check to make sure your power is hooked up to your gpu and the cpu 8 pin, if those are right then use the clear cmos jumper let it sit like that for 2 mins and then switch it back and try again.


----------



## docjester

ok well i re checked all the power conections and am clearing cmos now i was doing it with the botton but i will try the jumper thanks for the help i will let you know if it works

oh and the guy helping me just told me when he was taking off the old CPU cooler it pulled out of the socket without him unlatching it could that be the problem i checked for bent pins on the back before i installed it and they were all good


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *docjester* 
ok well i re checked all the power conections and am clearing cmos now i was doing it with the botton but i will try the jumper thanks for the help i will let you know if it works

oh and the guy helping me just told me when he was taking off the old CPU cooler it pulled out of the socket without him unlatching it could that be the problem i checked for bent pins on the back before i installed it and they were all good

were they all there? Cant say I have ever heard of that happening.


----------



## docjester

yeah they were all there as far as i could tell. i guess the thermal compund suck the cooler and CPU together and when he tried to pull off the cooler it pulled the cpu out also


----------



## eclipseaudio4

hopefully no damage was done but do you have another cpu you can test with?


----------



## docjester

i think so i have an old er one don't know it's a AM2+ and the board is AM3


----------



## am122

Quote:


Originally Posted by *docjester* 
i think so i have an old er one don't know it's a AM2+ and the board is AM3

Do you have your setup in the case? If so it is possibly a short between the motherboard and the case standoffs.


----------



## jayflores

hi, when and where will i use, cpu-vdd and cpu-pll ??









my goal is to clock high with lower vcore than usual,, i cant boot at 1.5v @ 4ghz/2700nb-freq @cpu-nb(1.20v) stable @ ddr3-1800 7-8-7-24-1t, but i need a much cooler 24/7 OC.

any tips?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
hi, when and where will i use, cpu-vdd and cpu-pll ??









my goal is to clock high with lower vcore than usual,, i cant boot at 1.5v @ 4ghz/2700nb-freq @cpu-nb(1.20v) stable @ ddr3-1800 7-8-7-24-1t, but i need a much cooler 24/7 OC.

any tips?

vdd is vid so dont mess with that, pll is for when you are trying high fsb OC's


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
vdd is vid so dont mess with that, pll is for when you are trying high fsb OC's

i see, are you saying that BE processors wont benefit from the pll;s?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
i see, are you saying that BE processors wont benefit from the pll;s?

as far as I have seen and tested, no.


----------



## docjester

It is in the case i will try pulling it out and checking the stand offs

I did get more last night the LED board stops at E0 now so i just need to look that up to see what it means


----------



## Kokin

I posted this in my thread in the AMD CPU section, but I want to hear from you guys as well.

Hi guys, I had an unfortunate incident happen just over an hour ago. I was playing Vindictus and I started getting crashes so I decided to reboot and upon reboot, my computer suddenly turned off, though the LEDs on my motherboard stayed on. So I ended up switching off my PSU and let it sit for a few minutes before powering it on again. I powered my rig up and all I got was lights/fan movement for a split second and then nada.

Please don't mention standoffs or any shorts because I ended up disassembling my whole rig apart (even my cable management that I had worked so hard for







). To make things simple, I tested the psu by itself by using the paperclip method (green wire with a black one) and the PSU powered up, fan spinned, and LEDs lit up.

I took off all the parts, until it was just the motherboard and cpu. Connected the 24-pin and the 8-pin for the cpu. Same result, lights up and fan movement for a split second. Then I tried taking off the 8-pin for the CPU and my motherboard worked! LEDs lit up, my Yate Loon fans started spinning and it was giving me FF code(no boot). I tried putting the 8-pin back again and it would not work.

So my guess is that the PSU works, the motherboard works, but the CPU is dead. I will test my PSU with a voltmeter later today, since I'll be going to sleep soon, but it's a seasonic-made PSU, so I doubt it's failing on me. I've only had my whole rig for about a year and two months, so the PSU should still be working strong. Btw, my 955 was only overclocked to 3.8ghz with 1.44v and my temps were mid-40C, so everything was in check.

Do you guys think it's my 955 that's dead? If it is, can I still get it RMA'ed? It has a 3 year warranty and it's only been a year. It is not lapped and there is no physical damage on it, aside from the few scuff marks from normal use.

Thanks for reading this through and I hope I can figure what's the problem.


----------



## mastical

Can this board run SLi with hack drivers?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I posted this in my thread in the AMD CPU section, but I want to hear from you guys as well.

Hi guys, I had an unfortunate incident happen just over an hour ago. I was playing Vindictus and I started getting crashes so I decided to reboot and upon reboot, my computer suddenly turned off, though the LEDs on my motherboard stayed on. So I ended up switching off my PSU and let it sit for a few minutes before powering it on again. I powered my rig up and all I got was lights/fan movement for a split second and then nada.

Please don't mention standoffs or any shorts because I ended up disassembling my whole rig apart (even my cable management that I had worked so hard for







). To make things simple, I tested the psu by itself by using the paperclip method (green wire with a black one) and the PSU powered up, fan spinned, and LEDs lit up.

I took off all the parts, until it was just the motherboard and cpu. Connected the 24-pin and the 8-pin for the cpu. Same result, lights up and fan movement for a split second. Then I tried taking off the 8-pin for the CPU and my motherboard worked! LEDs lit up, my Yate Loon fans started spinning and it was giving me FF code(no boot). I tried putting the 8-pin back again and it would not work.

So my guess is that the PSU works, the motherboard works, but the CPU is dead. I will test my PSU with a voltmeter later today, since I'll be going to sleep soon, but it's a seasonic-made PSU, so I doubt it's failing on me. I've only had my whole rig for about a year and two months, so the PSU should still be working strong. Btw, my 955 was only overclocked to 3.8ghz with 1.44v and my temps were mid-40C, so everything was in check.

Do you guys think it's my 955 that's dead? If it is, can I still get it RMA'ed? It has a 3 year warranty and it's only been a year. It is not lapped and there is no physical damage on it, aside from the few scuff marks from normal use.

Thanks for reading this through and I hope I can figure what's the problem.


Actually sounds like fried VRM's Can you grab a CHEAP AM3 chip to test with?

Like this ~$40
You could RMA it to AMD but I would grab that cheap chip and make sure the board is still good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Can this board run SLi with hack drivers?


Yes!


----------



## SwishaMane

Try powering the system without the 8 pin mobo cable. IF its the VRMS, the system should power on without it, but be dead still with it connected. I just did the same to a cheapo am2 board. With 4 pin CPU power cable connected, CPU and PSU fan twitch on for a second, with it unplugged, system will power on, but nothing happens because there is no CPU power, LOL... That means its the VRMs or chokes, etc...

Thats the main reason I bought the Anfi-Tec gd70 NB/VRM waterblock... I did same thing to my first Gd-70 too


----------



## Kokin

It's most likely my VRMs did die then. I'm building a gaming rig for my friend and his parts are coming in this week, so I'll test to see if my CPU is fried or my mobo.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 

Yes!

what nvidia cards have you tried to in SLI with this mobo?







am planning to do gtx460 hawks//


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
what nvidia cards have you tried to in SLI with this mobo?







am planning to do gtx460 hawks//

I have done 88GTS's and 260 216's IIRC the 460's have all been added. Only thing not supported at this time is the 580's.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I have done 88GTS's and 260 216's IIRC the 460's have all been added. Only thing not supported at this time is the 580's.

great then.







will update the rest! once i borrow my friends gtx460.







thanks again!


----------



## Kokin

Hey eclipse, how did you go about doing the RMA for the board? Any specific way to package it?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Hey eclipse, how did you go about doing the RMA for the board? Any specific way to package it?

I personally put it in the static bag it came in then back in the MB Box it came in and then In a box that I got from newegg(bout 4 inches around MB box bigger) with a ton of packing peanuts.

BTW they would not crosship to me even thou I offered my credit card for them to put a hold on.....


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I personally put it in the static bag it came in then back in the MB Box it came in and then In a box that I got from newegg(bout 4 inches around MB box bigger) with a ton of packing peanuts.

BTW they would not crosship to me even thou I offered my credit card for them to put a hold on.....

Ah ok, thanks. I'm planning to just go to Fry's and buy a board for temporary use and then return it, while my board will be in RMA.


----------



## SwishaMane

If you break it, you buy it... LOL


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Ah ok, thanks. I'm planning to just go to Fry's and buy a board for temporary use and then return it, while my board will be in RMA.









that was the plan with my CH4.... who am I kidding It was destiny that i would fry that board and get the board I planed on getting from the beginning.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
what nvidia cards have you tried to in SLI with this mobo?







am planning to do gtx460 hawks//

Hawks should work just fine. Look in my sig.









I pulled a cpu stuck to the OEM HSF out of my mobo before w/the retention clasp in the locked position on both Socket 939 mobo and on a AM2+ mobo. Both mobo's and cpu's ended up working just fine. The best way to prevent this is to take the HSF off at an angle or push down on one side and pull up on the other if that makes any sense. This does not work so good on OEM HSF's that have a plastic socket rapped around the HSF.









Maybe I can test the VRM's on that dead M2N32 that I have to see if that is why it won't post. Does any one here know how to test VRM's individually?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
If you break it, you buy it... LOL

Plan is to not break it. Will just run everything stock when I get it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
that was the plan with my CH4.... who am I kidding It was destiny that i would fry that board and get the board I planed on getting from the beginning.

Haha, unfortunately for me, I don't have a job right now, so I will have to borrow money from my parents until I can return it. :x


----------



## illtoxic

Hello I was wondering if you could tell me the compatibility of this build. I am expecting all the parts to arrive tomorrow from newegg.com 
PSU OCZ|OCZ700MXSP 700W RT 
VGA MSI N460GTX CYCLONE 1GD5/OC R 
BLU-RAY BURNER LG | 
MEM 2Gx2|OCZ OCZ3BE1600
MB MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX RT
THERMAL COMPOUND AC|MX-2 R 
CPU AMD|PH II X4 965 3.4G AM3 RT 
HD 1T|SEAGATE 7K ST31000528AS OEM

I am very thankful and welcome to all comments !!!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
Hello I was wondering if you could tell me the compatibility of this build. I am expecting all the parts to arrive tomorrow from newegg.com
PSU OCZ|OCZ700MXSP 700W RT
VGA MSI N460GTX CYCLONE 1GD5/OC R
BLU-RAY BURNER LG |
MEM 2Gx2|OCZ OCZ3BE1600
MB MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX RT
THERMAL COMPOUND AC|MX-2 R
CPU AMD|PH II X4 965 3.4G AM3 RT
HD 1T|SEAGATE 7K ST31000528AS OEM

I am very thankful and welcome to all comments !!!

im not a fan of ocz psu's and ram but it will work. you wont need the thermal paste if your just gonna use the stock heatsink as it comes with some on it already.


----------



## jayflores

drbrownfinger, any voltage tweaks for your 2800 nb-freq?? thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
Hello I was wondering if you could tell me the compatibility of this build. I am expecting all the parts to arrive tomorrow from newegg.com
PSU OCZ|OCZ700MXSP 700W RT
VGA MSI N460GTX CYCLONE 1GD5/OC R
BLU-RAY BURNER LG |
MEM 2Gx2|OCZ OCZ3BE1600
MB MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX RT
THERMAL COMPOUND AC|MX-2 R
CPU AMD|PH II X4 965 3.4G AM3 RT
HD 1T|SEAGATE 7K ST31000528AS OEM

I am very thankful and welcome to all comments !!!

I would recommend Western Digital as they are faster but that ones not bad.

NO NO NO NO just stay away from it. They are over rated. Corsair, Seasonic, PC power and cooling, just to name a few.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 

Maybe I can test the VRM's on that dead M2N32 that I have to see if that is why it won't post. Does any one here know how to test VRM's individually?

I wonder if thats whats up with mine. I know I had some bad caps on it and when I replaced them (with exact same new) and powered on they exploded. Like BOOM! I think it is around here some where and I still have a few more caps for it ...... nah once was enough.


----------



## illtoxic

Why is it that I should stay away from the OCZ PSU, I have read alot of good reviews for them... Maybe I will switch to the CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V when I buy another 460 Fermi and then put the OCZ in my current tower... I will keep the WD in mind as I have read that WD is a way better route to take concerning HDDs... I am new to the building computer route..

There is no harm in having a RAID setup with different HDDs is there?

I was wondering if anyone had a link to setting up the 790FX bios for intial setup...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
Why is it that I should stay away from the OCZ PSU, I have read alot of good reviews for them... Maybe I will switch to the CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V when I buy another 460 Fermi and then put the OCZ in my current tower... I will keep the WD in mind as I have read that WD is a way better route to take concerning HDDs... I am new to the building computer route..

There is no harm in having a RAID setup with different HDDs is there?

I was wondering if anyone had a link to setting up the 790FX bios for intial setup...

Has two 25A rails. Plain and simply not enough juice.
750TX
OCZ

When you look at the numbers on the OCZ they do not add up correctly.
Tkae the 12v rails, They say 25A but that is not possible if they can do 552W best they can do is 23A. That right there is enough for me. If you cant label it properly then I don't want it.
Likewise if you look at the 3.3 and +5 and check by the amps, 3.3 x 25 = 82 and 5 x 25 = 125 82 +125=207 not their stated 150W so it is wrong there too. Like I said the numbers don't add up and that scares me!

Also notice the corsair numbers for max if you add them up they are over(by ~23%) 750 for 924W that is because the numbers are MAX if only that is used. Now the OCZ when looking at their numbers = 718W notice how much less it is over?(~102%)

in other words OCZ is lying about how much power their supplies can put out.

When you think about it the PSU is one of the main things you don't want to skimp on, It powers everything and can fry everything! So is saving $30 worth it?


----------



## jayflores

+1 regarding OCZ's psu


----------



## mastical

Whats the max temp for the NB again?

I need to redo my paste again. Idles at 65c again.

MX-2 ok for the NB heatsink?


----------



## jayflores

@mastical, i get 36-38 nb temps @ idle 45ish @ full load.. 65c @ idle is waayy hot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

IIRC max is 80


----------



## froxic

Whats the MB-NB temperature senzor in speedfan?

ISA: Temp2 or Temp3 or AtiIgpSMBus: Remote 1? Thanks a lot


----------



## illtoxic

What would be the best fan heat sink to mount on this MB/Chip..the one that came stock is not at the performance I wish to attain.

All replys are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
What would be the best fan heat sink to mount on this MB/Chip..the one that came stock is not at the performance I wish to attain.

All replys are greatly appreciated!!!

Many questions are involved for that answer.... some Ram height may be an issue with certain for the best heatsinks out there(since most are really big).. another Budget $

Here are the best Air Coolers - in alphabetical order
Archon
Armageddon
Arrow
NH-D14
Venomous-X

Any of those will please you in all aspects and you wont ever regret it at all

now semi water cooling (its a sealed system, no need for maintenance)
H50
H70


----------



## illtoxic

Awesome! Not really on any budget. got the standard sized OCZ BE ram not that enormous ram....Gonna check the Venom..


----------



## fruitflavor

pictures of the board. they've been sent in today.









of the back









1st one that died was around the same location but the damage wasn't as bad.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
Whats the MB-NB temperature senzor in speedfan?

ISA: Temp2 or Temp3 or AtiIgpSMBus: Remote 1? Thanks a lot

AFAIK, it would be temp1.







if you ran OCCT/p95 or such.. core and temp1 are the temps that go higher..


----------



## froxic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
AFAIK, it would be temp1.







if you ran OCCT/p95 or such.. core and temp1 are the temps that go higher..

*Temp 1* is CPU temp and *Core* is temp of CPU core, so it must be something else as i write. I have this by everest too and it fit.

I made screenshot with comparison of AIDA and SPEEDFAN with colored temps thats matched and i think that are corect.
Some informations here: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=135691.0


So whats the reality?


----------



## jayflores

you answered your question then..







hehe all along i thought its temp1. now one way or another my temps dont go past 48ish @ full load.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I wonder if thats whats up with mine. I know I had some bad caps on it and when I replaced them (with exact same new) and powered on they exploded. Like BOOM! I think it is around here some where and I still have a few more caps for it ...... nah once was enough.

c0uldB.







I really don't know. I guess I should ask how to test them in a different thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Whats the max temp for the NB again?

I need to redo my paste again. Idles at 65c again.

MX-2 ok for the NB heatsink?

That should work just fine. That is actually a good TIM for use on mobo's considering it's non conductive and works prety good if applied properly.


----------



## illtoxic

I have recieved my MB and Processor today. I have otten the stepping code of CACDC AC ..... I was wondering if this was a good batch or not?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
I have recieved my MB and Processor today. I have otten the stepping code of CACDC AC ..... I was wondering if this was a good batch or not?

Place to look at is the third line and the last 4 digits. That is your batch number, the lower the better.

Here's a picture of mine with some captions:









Just got this from Newegg, but it's AM2+ and I meant to buy an AM3 cpu... not sure if Newegg will let me exchange it for another, but I'm gonna try it. Can't believe it's a 7th batch chip, that I won't be able to tweak.


----------



## N2Gaming

NVM read the post wrong.


----------



## froxic

I was playing with RAM a little bit again and I get *1800MHz with 7-9-5-15 28 1T* stable with 955 (C2) - IMC is not bad at all.



For benchmarking i can use 7-8-5-15 28 and it brings some records for me
wprime32M (no.8 in 995 AIR) http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi..._be_8sec_984ms
superpi32M (no.5 in 955 AIR) http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...in_54sec_140ms

For the end - validation of *4387*MHz http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...be_4387.38_mhz


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
More ram frequency and agresive timings comes with incoming X6 1100T









Thats very nice

Anyways cause I'm bored here goes... I know you are very happy of getting the 1100T soon... but please stop posting about it.. you have mentioned it several times already on this thread(I'm tired of reading you writing about it)

If you are ever going to post about it again, please do it after you finally have it with you =P If you don't have it yet.. no point of repeating it over & over & over & over again

Kung fuuuuuu chuudaaa CHOP!








Hehee nahh actually you can mention/post it as many times as you want... I'm just bored right now


----------



## froxic

Im sad that i bored you. No more post about... you know


----------



## illtoxic

ok my batch reads 0702 and date is 1042EPB anyone have a idea if this is good OC chip?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
I was playing with RAM a little bit again and I get *1800MHz with 7-9-5-15 28 1T* stable with 955 (C2) - IMC is not bad at all.



For benchmarking i can use 7-8-5-15 28 and it brings some records for me
wprime32M (no.8 in 995 AIR) http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi..._be_8sec_984ms
superpi32M (no.5 in 955 AIR) http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...in_54sec_140ms

For the end - validation of *4387*MHz http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...be_4387.38_mhz

Very nice! I should do some of those bee a while sense I have done any HWBOT for OCN.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Member list back up and working!







going to edit it now for doubles.


----------



## smoke420

please add me had this board for a while open box $60 off just love it.only problem is the phase lights dont work, on or off thats it.doesnt matter to me i like them on.The truth is it start something now i have blue fans everywhere and blue led ram.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke420* 
please add me had this board for a while open box $60 off just love it.only problem is the phase lights dont work, on or off thats it.doesnt matter to me i like them on.The truth is it start something now i have blue fans everywhere and blue led ram.

now that ifigured out what was wrong with the spreatsheet all you have to do is click the link and it will add you.


----------



## macedoneli

i want to buy 2x470

but my friend says this mobo hasn't function SLI, only crossfire, what can i do mates ???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


i want to buy 2x470

but my friend says this mobo hasn't function SLI, only crossfire, what can i do mates ???


Hes is correct kinda. It does not Nativity support SLI but that is what the SLI hack is for! This board will SLi and there are many that are doing it in here.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Hes is correct kinda. It does not Nativity support SLI but that is what the SLI hack is for! This board will SLi and there are many that are doing it in here.


ok if somebody really can to do this please PM me.

another case i must sell my mobo and CPU and buy i7 or i5...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


ok if somebody really can to do this please PM me.

another case i must sell my mobo and CPU and buy i7 or i5...










I ran SLi on my 8800GTS's, N2Gamming runs his 460's in SLi on this board, there are a lot of people using this board and SLI. No need to go and sell your board. IIRC they have even made a patch for the 580's now.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I ran SLi on my 8800GTS's, N2Gamming runs his 460's in SLi on this board, there are a lot of people using this board and SLI. No need to go and sell your board. IIRC they have even made a patch for the 580's now.


and result is same as on another MOBO which has SLI support ? or hacks like this has some time bugs or something like this ?

i bought 2X470 EVGA SC


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


and result is same as on another MOBO which has SLI support ? or hacks like this has some time bugs or something like this ?

i bought 2X470 EVGA SC


I ran it with 260's as well and they got the same vantage score if not a little more then on an nvidia chipset.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I ran it with 260's as well and they got the same vantage score if not a little more then on an nvidia chipset.


and there isn't some treads about it ? or where can i open thread ?


----------



## slotshot

Greetings mobo gurus!

Well, first I have to say thanks for all of the great info contained within this colossal thread. I am putting together my first build as I write this, and based the components therein on the specs that seemed popular in your excellent posts.

Just a couple of questions...some of this is probably amazingly simple, please forgive my abject noobishness...

1. Many posts indicate that the BIOS should be updated via the internet, not the included disk...is this performed prior to the OS (Windows 7 Ultimate 64) installation?

2. What parameters should I adjust in the BIOS at this point? I recall folks saying that they adjust the RAM voltage...anything else??

3. Other forums say that a new system should run a bunch of "stressing" programs to burn the system in (and possibly heat up the thermal paste on the CPU??). Are there any such programs, and benchmarking programs, that you prefer?

4. I have yet to buy a CPU cooler, but did make certain that my memory was not too tall since it is situated so close to the CPU (once again, thanks for the tip!). Is there a consensus HSF that you folks like for this CPU and mobo?

5. Given that this is a very OCable board and CPU, is there a really good beginners tutorial for this. Also, since this board seems to have hardware OCing right on the mobo it is especially confusing.

6. Any other info/tips/tricks that you want to let me in on? I would really appreciate any wisdom you would provide.

I REALLY tried to find the most common answers to most of these questions prior to bugging you guys...even read a sizable portion of the entire thread. Got some great info, but some of it was definitely over my head.









Thanks in advance for your time and info!!!!


----------



## froxic

Hi there

1. I updated BIOS from flashdisk "in BIOS" two times without problem
3. For stress testing is very good Prime95(x64) blend test for few hours and OCCT (linpack) for few hours too.
4. I have RAMS in slots 3 and 4 - So i havent problems with CPU heatsink/FAN. But Slot 1 and 2 is "NO GO" for me (Noctua)

Other questions are about overclocking itself. You must read some OC basics at all, then you can read some GD70 review or overclocking tips for AM3 platform. This process is hard for newbies, but you must go trough it... Reward is tasty


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macedoneli*


and there isn't some treads about it ? or where can i open thread ?


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...rd-gtx460.html It;s a little outdated but that has the gist of it.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Just ordered the 1090T for my 790fx-gd70 to replace the 955 c2 i have been using cant wait to get it!!! My question is what do you guys think I should upgrade next here are my specs so far

790fx-gd70
1090T BE
Corsair xms3 1333 1g x4
diamond 5870
velociraptor 300gig 
seagate 1tb
corsair 750tx power supply

so what would you guys upgrade next? and last question Im still learning to overclock so anyone else with the 1090t could give me some pointers for when it comes in the mail


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


Just ordered the 1090T for my 790fx-gd70 to replace the 955 c2 i have been using cant wait to get it!!! My question is what do you guys think I should upgrade next here are my specs so far

790fx-gd70
1090T BE
Corsair xms3 1333 1g x4
diamond 5870
velociraptor 300gig 
seagate 1tb
corsair 750tx power supply

so what would you guys upgrade next? and last question Im still learning to overclock so anyone else with the 1090t could give me some pointers for when it comes in the mail


Ram!


----------



## ussoldier_1984

what would be good ram to pair with my new 1090t and mainboard? not worried about price thanks to new egg perferred account


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


what would be good ram to pair with my new 1090t and mainboard? not worried about price thanks to new egg perferred account










the ones I am running. Flares I am running them @ 1700 6-8-7-22-1T with an 890FX board you can run them @ 2000 but will see little gains due to the FSB/NB bottleneck.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

see thats where I get scared messing with fsb/nb I dont know much about overclocking trying to learn i usually leave my rig on stock. But I do want to learn more I am always reading to expand my knowledge. so as long as the ram has good potential to overclock as I learn more and is stable.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

How do you set up temp warnings in the bios of the 790fx gd70? I have a speaker hooked to my mainboard. and I was told there is an option to set off a alarm or somthing in the bios if your temps get too high. I have the latest bios as of last week


----------



## ussoldier_1984

ok called msi tech support they said there is no way to set up temp alarms in the bios sorry about that guys.


----------



## hitoriko

Hey guys,
been awhile since i've been on here - well when you get married that happens haha - anyways i just got myself a laptop for work/study so now i can make my comp a deicated gaming only machine/movie player









So im wanting to know what should i upgrade next?
today i just got myself: 
- 2x samsung spin point f3 1t HDDs

Im going to format my comp once i backup everything and then put on windows 64bit
im also going to remove the GTS250 i have in there as i dont think theres any point.
i'll be connecting to a 42" LCD (the GTX280 should be alright with that?)

im considering getting a bluray rom (so i dont need to use my ps3) and maybe a better cpu further on.

thoughts?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Hey guys,
been awhile since i've been on here - well when you get married that happens haha - anyways i just got myself a laptop for work/study so now i can make my comp a deicated gaming only machine/movie player









So im wanting to know what should i upgrade next?
today i just got myself: 
- 2x samsung spin point f3 1t HDDs

Im going to format my comp once i backup everything and then put on windows 64bit
im also going to remove the GTS250 i have in there as i dont think theres any point.
i'll be connecting to a 42" LCD (the GTX280 should be alright with that?)

im considering getting a bluray rom (so i dont need to use my ps3) and maybe a better cpu further on.

thoughts?


Cooling, RAM, CPU in that order.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Cooling, RAM, CPU in that order.


Cooling:

Case cooling is:
2x 80mm fans blowing out
1x 80mm rear blowing out
1x 80mm side blowing out
1x 120mm front blowing in

CPU:
AM2 zalman sitting on artic silver (2 or 3 cant recall)

RAM:
Whats wrong witht he hyper X they got good reviews for the price.

CPU:
Waiting until the 6Cores come down abit in price

Suggestions?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Cooling:

Case cooling is:
2x 80mm fans blowing out
1x 80mm rear blowing out
1x 80mm side blowing out
1x 120mm front blowing in

CPU:
AM2 zalman sitting on artic silver (2 or 3 cant recall)

RAM:
Whats wrong witht he hyper X they got good reviews for the price.

CPU:
Waiting until the 6Cores come down abit in price

Suggestions?


I think eclipse means that the CPU cooler isn't up to par with today's "standards" I'm sure the $30-$35 range coolers would outperform that Zalman by 3-5C.

For the RAM I would suggest going 1600mhz, but honestly if you don't need the power, there's no need to upgrade.

Same idea for the CPU, if you don't need the power, don't bother, unless you want it for the (slightly) higher overclocking headroom.

Edit: I don't see anything that should be upgraded in your system for a while, except maybe for an SSD (still too expensive IMO) and possibly a new GPU, if you're wanting to buy into the DX11.


----------



## hitoriko

Can anyone help me???!!!

I have just hooked up my PC to my 42" LCD but can't get the sound! im trying to use optical out into my amp and 5.1 speakers but no dice.

what should i check?


----------



## hitoriko

fixed







thanks anyways hahaha


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I think eclipse means that the CPU cooler isn't up to par with today's "standards" I'm sure the $30-$35 range coolers would outperform that Zalman by 3-5C.

For the RAM I would suggest going 1600mhz, but honestly if you don't need the power, there's no need to upgrade.

Same idea for the CPU, if you don't need the power, don't bother, unless you want it for the (slightly) higher overclocking headroom.

Edit: I don't see anything that should be upgraded in your system for a while, except maybe for an SSD (still too expensive IMO) and possibly a new GPU, if you're wanting to buy into the DX11.


Exactly


----------



## hitoriko

hm maybe a H70 s on the cards then









BTW:

I connected my computer to my 42" LCD and CoD:MW2/BO, CS:S, SC2 never looked so good i can't believe i didn't do it sooner!

Now i can use my computer desk for actual work









Now all i have to do is:

- back up my docs
- format
- install win7 64bit

and with anyluck i'll be back online by 12 tonight


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


hm maybe a H70 s on the cards then









BTW:

I connected my computer to my 42" LCD and CoD:MW2/BO, CS:S, SC2 never looked so good i can't believe i didn't do it sooner!

Now i can use my computer desk for actual work









Now all i have to do is:

- back up my docs
- format
- install win7 64bit

and with anyluck i'll be back online by 12 tonight










Hope things go smoothly for yah!

I always did wonder how it would be like to have a huge screen as a computer monitor. How does the setup work? Do you have to sit back 5-10 feet to see things without straining the neck?

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Hope things go smoothly for yah!

I always did wonder how it would be like to have a huge screen as a computer monitor. How does the setup work? Do you have to sit back 5-10 feet to see things without straining the neck?

Pictures or it didn't happen.










LOL!

its great for playing games watching movies stuff like that, but surfing the net isn't so great because your so far you ahve to muck about witht he font sizing etc..

i'll get a pic of my setup tonight and post it


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


LOL!

its great for playing games watching movies stuff like that, but surfing the net isn't so great because your so far you ahve to muck about witht he font sizing etc..

i'll get a pic of my setup tonight and post it










Sense your running windows 7 it is quite to fix the text size by holding ctrl and the using the scroll on your mouse







That will make the text bigger or smaller in the window you are using.


----------



## MRCUR

Hi Everyone,

I recently got some new HDs hoping to do some RAID with my 790FX mobo. Unfortunately I'm having trouble getting it to work (seems like there are a lot of issues with RAID and this board).

I have three drives hooked up. One is a WD Caviar Black, the other two are Caviar Blues. What I'm going for is having all of the drives hooked up to the standard black SATA ports with the Black drive as my OS drive and the two Blue drives running in RAID 1.

I got all of that setup just fine and got Win 7 Ultimate x64 installed on the Black drive. I used the RAID drivers off of MSI's website just fine; no issues with the installer complaining about them. The OS is working fine. The issue is with the RAID 1 array (which shows as functioning in the BIOS RAID setup thing) - while Device Manager sees the SATA/RAID controller just fine, the RAID 1 array won't show up in My Computer.

Anyone have ideas? I've deleted the array numerous times, updated the BIOS to the latest (1.F I believe), clear the BIOS back to defaults, etc. Nothing is working!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRCUR*


Hi Everyone,

I recently got some new HDs hoping to do some RAID with my 790FX mobo. Unfortunately I'm having trouble getting it to work (seems like there are a lot of issues with RAID and this board).

I have three drives hooked up. One is a WD Caviar Black, the other two are Caviar Blues. What I'm going for is having all of the drives hooked up to the standard black SATA ports with the Black drive as my OS drive and the two Blue drives running in RAID 1.

I got all of that setup just fine and got Win 7 Ultimate x64 installed on the Black drive. I used the RAID drivers off of MSI's website just fine; no issues with the installer complaining about them. The OS is working fine. The issue is with the RAID 1 array (which shows as functioning in the BIOS RAID setup thing) - while Device Manager sees the SATA/RAID controller just fine, the RAID 1 array won't show up in My Computer.

Anyone have ideas? I've deleted the array numerous times, updated the BIOS to the latest (1.F I believe), clear the BIOS back to defaults, etc. Nothing is working!

Thanks for any help!


Did you try looking at My Computer>Manage>Storage>Disk Management and seeing if the array has a drive letter assigned? It's possible that Windows did not automatically assign a letter for your array, so it's not in My Computer.


----------



## illtoxic

Hello again!

I have seen that my stepping is a C3!! wooohooo!!

I have a question regarding temperatures..

Is 29c -31c good for idle?? When I watch my temps in Core Temp, when running 3d Mark I notice a huge spike to 80-100c I have applied more TIM..Have not yet retested the benchmark though question is... is it normal to run that high ?


----------



## froxic

arround 30c in iddle is good, but 80-100 in load is very high and beyond CPU Tcase temperature. So something goes wrong. Have you properly installed CPU cooler and TIM?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Anyone else running a 1090T on this board? I just installed mine yesterday and some people said be careful if i overclock because it blows the board up from only being a 5 phase power? Should I be worried. I havent tried to overclock the new 1090T because of this. Thanks!!!


----------



## fruitflavor

well i've never seen a board go up in flames until now. And i'm among the very extreme few. Even if the board catches fire cpu should be fine. Though i did push it till 4.0-4.2 since the previous owner did run the chip at 4.0 @ 1.475. takes a lot to kill a component
should be fine if you have adequate cooling. boards going up flames are very rare. and cpu dying pretty hard as well. even after the 1st fire the cpu ran fine in the 2nd until it went up again.


----------



## illtoxic

I feel like I have.. I have gotten a really good rated Fan/Heatsink... Applied a thin line from north to south of MX-2 on the chip....I am not sure where the heat is coming from so highly....I have adjusted all my fans to there max setting and it still sits high under stress. what to do what to do haha


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
Anyone else running a 1090T on this board? I just installed mine yesterday and some people said be careful if i overclock because it blows the board up from only being a 5 phase power? Should I be worried. I havent tried to overclock the new 1090T because of this. Thanks!!!

Make sure you have upgraded your cooling on your PWMs. They tend to get too hot when taking the Thubans beyond 3.8Ghz. Atleast a change of thermal paste and adding active cooling.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Make sure you have upgraded your cooling on your PWMs. They tend to get too hot when taking the Thubans beyond 3.8Ghz. Atleast a change of thermal paste and adding active cooling.


whats pwms?


----------



## MRCUR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Did you try looking at My Computer>Manage>Storage>Disk Management and seeing if the array has a drive letter assigned? It's possible that Windows did not automatically assign a letter for your array, so it's not in My Computer.


Ah! Of course, how could I forgot that. Thank you!


----------



## froxic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlawleZ* 
Make sure you have upgraded your cooling on your PWMs. They tend to get too hot when taking the Thubans beyond 3.8Ghz. Atleast a change of thermal paste and adding active cooling.

So did you changed TIM on PWM? What was the default TIM, white silicon? I maybe change TIM to noctua NH-1. Have also in mind, that i maybe add cooling to PWM for high thuban OC. What fan fit it? 60x60, 80x80 or 92x92?

And if some allready change PWM TIM, whats your temperatures? Now i have 50 iddle and 55 at load (PWM)


----------



## Kokin

Man it's costing me a fortune to get this board fixed! It cost me $12 to ship it to them. Now, they are only 5-6 hours away from me and now, they are requiring me to pay a $15 fee to fix the PCI lock that I broke a few months back... I seriously need to find a job.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRCUR* 
Ah! Of course, how could I forgot that. Thank you!

Awesome! Glad my suggestion worked.

Before, I had a thumb drive that didn't have a letter assigned to it, but I had needed to print a school document from it, so I struggled in google searches for an hour or two just to realize there was no drive letter assigned to the drive.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
Hello again!

I have seen that my stepping is a C3!! wooohooo!!

I have a question regarding temperatures..

Is 29c -31c good for idle?? When I watch my temps in Core Temp, when running 3d Mark I notice a huge spike to 80-100c I have applied more TIM..Have not yet retested the benchmark though question is... is it normal to run that high ?

Those are good idle temps, but your load temps should never pass 62C, unless you have the 95W version of the 1055T, which then you can go up to 72C. Have you tried just putting a small dot on the cpu and just putting your heatsink on there? I was really hesitant to try that method out, but it really is better than spreading it out(which I have been doing for the last year or so).

Also, try feeling the air that's coming out of your heatsink. If it's just a bit hot, then you may have a faulty temp censor, but if it is unbearably hot, then you will need to fix whatever you're doing wrong before you kill your cpu due to the crazy amount of heat it's producing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
Anyone else running a 1090T on this board? I just installed mine yesterday and some people said be careful if i overclock because it blows the board up from only being a 5 phase power? Should I be worried. I havent tried to overclock the new 1090T because of this. Thanks!!!

It most likely won't go up in flames, but you can easily fry the VRMs, which will still render your motherboard useless, just like the one I RMA'ed. Go for a 3.8ghz oc, if you want to keep things safe, though I would say 4ghz is the highest I would recommend for this board, so long as the voltage needed to keep it stable is 1.45v or less.


----------



## froxic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
So did you changed TIM on PWM? What was the default TIM, white silicon? I maybe change TIM to noctua NH-1. Have also in mind, that i maybe add cooling to PWM for high thuban OC. What fan fit it? 60x60, 80x80 or 92x92?

And if some allready change PWM TIM, whats your temperatures? Now i have 50 iddle and 55 at load (PWM)

Anybody?

And some other info. MSI released 1.G bios
_- Update CPU AGESA code._

Is this means, that supports new 1100T thubans?


----------



## jayflores

any significant gains from using the jmicron sata ports with raid0-stripe?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *froxic* 
Anybody?

And some other info. MSI released 1.G bios
_- Update CPU AGESA code._

Is this means, that supports new 1100T thubans?

Most likely, maybe even other CPU models that aren't released yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
any significant gains from using the jmicron sata ports with raid0-stripe?

Actually most people found it better to use the non-jmicron sata ports for their raid arrays.


----------



## jayflores

kokin, ohh.. have you tried to use the jmicron sata ports? if so.. what are the pros and cons?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

It most likely won't go up in flames said:


> thanks!!!


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Man it's costing me a fortune to get this board fixed! It cost me $12 to ship it to them. Now, they are only 5-6 hours away from me and now, they are requiring me to pay a $15 fee to fix the PCI lock that I broke a few months back... I seriously need to find a job.


















Awesome! Glad my suggestion worked.

Before, I had a thumb drive that didn't have a letter assigned to it, but I had needed to print a school document from it, so I struggled in google searches for an hour or two just to realize there was no drive letter assigned to the drive.









My pci lock broke when i was installing my 5870 same one i think from your pic the top blue one?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
My pci lock broke when i was installing my 5870 same one i think from your pic the top blue one?

nah thats the middle









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Those are good idle temps, but your load temps should never pass 62C, unless you have the 95W version of the 1055T, which then you can go up to 72C. Have you tried just putting a small dot on the cpu and just putting your heatsink on there? I was really hesitant to try that method out, but it really is better than spreading it out(which I have been doing for the last year or so).
*
Also, try feeling the air that's coming out of your heatsink. If it's just a bit hot, then you may have a faulty temp censor, but if it is unbearably hot, then you will need to fix whatever you're doing wrong before you kill your cpu due to the crazy amount of heat it's producing.*


I think the only way it is getting tht hot is either
a. no HSF contact
b. faulty sensor
c. High ambient

My bet is on a.


----------



## fruitflavor

my 3rd board is on the way here. i've given up on oc'ing on this board and going to be running it on stock.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
kokin, ohh.. have you tried to use the jmicron sata ports? if so.. what are the pros and cons?

Have not used it myself, but I remember a member or two of this thread was having performance issues with the jmicron ports when doing RAID back in the summer. The jmicron ports had decreased read performance by 50mb/s if I remember correctly. It's worth a trying RAID on both jmicron/black sata ports and update us on this topic though!


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Have not used it myself, but I remember a member or two of this thread was having performance issues with the jmicron ports when doing RAID back in the summer. The jmicron ports had decreased read performance by 50mb/s if I remember correctly. It's worth a trying RAID on both jmicron/black sata ports and update us on this topic though!










What if you used them by themselves, without raid, possible?


----------



## illtoxic

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has updated to the new 1.G bios? Anyone have any review or stability issues with this release on the win 7 x64?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
Hello, I was wondering if anyone has updated to the new 1.G bios? Anyone have any review or stability issues with this release on the win 7 x64?

havent tried it yet. will do once available under live update.


----------



## MasterTB

@illtoxic:

Using it right now with a 1090T. No problems at all. Wouldn't know if there is much difference from the previous bios though.
My guess is that they added support for the 1100T...


----------



## jayflores

updated to the 12-01-2010 bios, it overclocks more stable at a lower vcore.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwishaMane* 
What if you used them by themselves, without raid, possible?

They should be as good as the black sata ports without raid. It's just that when in raid, those blue ports use a jmicron chip instead of the 750SB, so their performance wouldn't be as high.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illtoxic* 
Hello, I was wondering if anyone has updated to the new 1.G bios? Anyone have any review or stability issues with this release on the win 7 x64?

I will try it out when my board comes back this Tuesday from RMA, though it's probably just for the newer chips that came out: Phenom II x6 1100T, Phenom II x2 565, and Athlon II x3 455.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
updated to the 12-01-2010 bios, it overclocks more stable at a lower vcore.









Awesome! What were your results?


----------



## froxic

I have 1.G allready and feels the same. But I will test lower Vcore if its better then 1.F and post some results later.

EDIT: So its confirmed! I can now run linx with 1.472V(1.456 load) insead of 1.488V(1.472 load)! I can also drop CPU-NB vid from 1.350 to 1.330V


EDIT2: I found that user mangoSeed removed heatsink from MB and aplied tim to NB and SB (temps went down about 15C). But im currios if I can remove white "something" at VRMs and aplied tim? If the screws-threads will be long - it can fit it like before with white "something" - but I can reduce temps at VRMs too? So what you think... Here is illustrated picture


----------



## mangoSeed

That white "something" is a thermal pad. I haven't tried to use TIM instead of a pad. Even now, I have a pad as interface between the vrms and my koolance block.

I suppose you can try, but I'd recommend you have a replacement pad available and you really monitor the vrms to make sure they're making good contact and aren't going to overheat.

You can get pads (koolance brand) over at performace pcs.

Just thinking about it though, the heatsink assembly is one piece at the same level. If the vrms are the same height off the board as the nb chipset, you have no problem. If not, and they're shorter then you may have a poblem as the heatsink will not be level and tightening up on it may end up damaging the chipset (I did this with a wc block on the sb of my ver1.0 board).


----------



## froxic

Thanks for info, so i keep thermal pad on VRMs and only change tim on NB and SB. This operation is safe, right?


----------



## mangoSeed

Yup, this is safe.


----------



## Nightcrawla

what do you guys consider the best bios for this board is... currently I am running 1.6


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Having a strange issue this has happened twice. I try to flash bios to the 1.G and it does not flash right and computer wont post bios or do anything. after an hour of trying to put 1.F back on I finally got it to go to the bios flash menu to get system back up. I have flashed bios many many times with no issue up untill the 1.G it just wont work correctly for me anyone else having this issue?


----------



## froxic

I flashed 1.G without problem and it seems to has better stable OC (+40MHz) cappabilities at same voltage and with same CPU clock i can lower Vcore and CPU NB voltage.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I wonder what is going on then should I risk trying it again and hope that it works because if it doesnt work I dont know If I will be able to flash back to 1.F I got luckey today. Took an hour to try to get it to read


----------



## ussoldier_1984

What is too much voltage for cpu nb vdd? Trying to overclock right now Im at 4 on the cpu with a multi of 20 and 3000 nb cpu with a multi of 15 and voltage at 1.362? and what temp on hardware monitor is the nb cpu temp? and what is a safe temp?


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


Anyone else running a 1090T on this board? I just installed mine yesterday and some people said be careful if i overclock because it blows the board up from only being a 5 phase power? Should I be worried. I havent tried to overclock the new 1090T because of this. Thanks!!!


That's exactly what I would say:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


It most likely won't go up in flames, but you can easily fry the VRMs, which will still render your motherboard useless, just like the one I RMA'ed. Go for a 3.8ghz oc, if you want to keep things safe, though I would say 4ghz is the highest I would recommend for this board, so long as the voltage needed to keep it stable is 1.45v or less.



You can easily rise the cpu clock to 4.1 or 4.2GHz, but it is quite likely to burn this motherboard during stress test.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

MSI says max safe temp is 85c for north bridge!?!?!?!?!!! that seem very high


----------



## ydna666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illtoxic*


Hello, I was wondering if anyone has updated to the new 1.G bios? Anyone have any review or stability issues with this release on the win 7 x64?


Running the 1.G. Bios:
CPU 1090T @ 4GHz (1.435V) 24/7
NB 2800Mhz (1.35V)
RAM @ 1600 MHz 8-8-8-18 (1.7V)

New bios has rock solid stability. All good here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *froxic*


Thanks for info, so i keep thermal pad on VRMs and only change tim on NB and SB. This operation is safe, right?


Also done this ^^^ got a good drop in temps


----------



## FlawleZ

Flashed to 1.G last night. I definitely noticed an improvement with NB clocking and voltage stability. Unfortunately I think my PSU is starting to hold me back as once I cold booted after PC being off for 20 minutes, it wouldn't post with what was previously prime stable settings. Before I was noticing bringing up my NB voltage beyond 2.4 or so would cause it to not POST. Last night I was able to do up to 2.8v for 2800Mhz NB stable until I turned it off. ;-/


----------



## illtoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666;11633654*
> Running the 1.G. Bios:
> CPU 1090T @ 4GHz (1.435V) 24/7
> NB 2800Mhz (1.35V)
> RAM @ 1600 MHz 8-8-8-18 (1.7V)
> 
> New bios has rock solid stability. All good here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done this ^^^ got a good drop in temps


Sweetness! I have yet to overclock my CPU but I will in due time


----------



## ajflick42

hey all.

Okay

MSI 790fx
amd 965be with hyper 212 +
8 gb OCZ black
5850 x fire
bios 1.15
win 7 64 ult.
ocz vert 2 120
500 gb spinpoint f3
1000 watt rosewill...

been running fine with the 1.A with a 3.8 cpu and a 2800 north brige

So I just updated to the 1.15 via the auto update about a week ago. via msi update online.

with everything set to normal (eg. clear cmost) i am good can get into windows. however:

I can get into windows, but when i overclock to 3.8 and the nb2800 i can get it all up and running, after restarts, but when I shut down and then turn back on, no post. I get nothing but full fans. to get it back running i have to clear cmos. even after I reset the mem settings etc, ACHI is reset to ON. Anyone have a similar system that can help? Or even point me where to start.

Please email to [email protected]

everything temp wise is fine, i am just not getting it running like I did. i did just run future mark 11 and got 6200 marks, but now i can not get a cold start to boot...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajflick42;11637753*
> hey all.
> 
> Okay
> 
> MSI 790fx
> amd 965be with hyper 212 +
> 8 gb OCZ black
> 5850 x fire
> bios 1.15
> win 7 64 ult.
> ocz vert 2 120
> 500 gb spinpoint f3
> 1000 watt rosewill...
> 
> been running fine with the 1.A with a 3.8 cpu and a 2800 north brige
> 
> So I just updated to the 1.15 via the auto update about a week ago. via msi update online.
> 
> with everything set to normal (eg. clear cmost) i am good can get into windows. however:
> 
> I can get into windows, but when i overclock to 3.8 and the nb2800 i can get it all up and running, after restarts, but when I shut down and then turn back on, no post. I get nothing but full fans. to get it back running i have to clear cmos. even after I reset the mem settings etc, ACHI is reset to ON. Anyone have a similar system that can help? Or even point me where to start.
> 
> Please email to [email protected]
> 
> everything temp wise is fine, i am just not getting it running like I did. i did just run future mark 11 and got 6200 marks, but now i can not get a cold start to boot...


Sounds like the old cold boot issue has reared it's ugly head again. Try lowering your NB multi and see if you can cold boot then. IIRC you will need to go lower then 16.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajflick42;11637753*
> hey all.
> 
> Okay
> 
> MSI 790fx
> amd 965be with hyper 212 +
> 8 gb OCZ black
> 5850 x fire
> bios 1.15
> win 7 64 ult.
> ocz vert 2 120
> 500 gb spinpoint f3
> 1000 watt rosewill...
> 
> been running fine with the 1.A with a 3.8 cpu and a 2800 north brige
> 
> So I just updated to the 1.15 via the auto update about a week ago. via msi update online.
> 
> with everything set to normal (eg. clear cmost) i am good can get into windows. however:
> 
> I can get into windows, but when i overclock to 3.8 and the nb2800 i can get it all up and running, after restarts, but when I shut down and then turn back on, no post. I get nothing but full fans. to get it back running i have to clear cmos. even after I reset the mem settings etc, ACHI is reset to ON. Anyone have a similar system that can help? Or even point me where to start.
> 
> Please email to [email protected]
> 
> everything temp wise is fine, i am just not getting it running like I did. i did just run future mark 11 and got 6200 marks, but now i can not get a cold start to boot...


Yep, a lot of us have experienced this "cold boot" bug. I suggest raising your FSB and lowering your multipliers to get your NB frequency 2800-3000. You'll have to adjust your FSB to meet your CPU/RAM overclocking needs as well. Good luck and keep us posted if you still get this problem after lowering your multipliers.


----------



## R3apR369

Just posting to see if I can get my membership finalized. Thanks Eclipseaudio4 for the mobo, lol. Working great.


----------



## Kokin

Good news! I got a replacement back from RMA today and I will be setting up my build again. I'm a bit disappointed in the board because the NB/SB heatsink pipe looked burnt and I was given a Rev 1.0. I'll see how this thing performs and will try out that 1.G BIOS tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369;11639476*
> Just posting to see if I can get my membership finalized. Thanks Eclipseaudio4 for the mobo, lol. Working great.


No problem! Glad you like it. Once you have your OC just click the likn in the OP and it will add you to the list then I will sort it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11639725*
> Good news! I got a replacement back from RMA today and I will be setting up my build again. I'm a bit disappointed in the board because the NB/SB heatsink pipe looked burnt and I was given a Rev 1.0. I'll see how this thing performs and will try out that 1.G BIOS tomorrow. Wish me luck!


That Sucks in my opinion and I dont think I would accept that. Although I am very picky about my stuff now and I also run a techbench so that sort of thing would be seen by all.


----------



## SwishaMane

That "burnt" look is oil from someones skin. Kinda same thing copper would do, but not as permanent. You should be able to clean it off somewhat easily, probably while you replace TIM, and a v1.0 board isn't bad. According to a MSI rep, 3 months after I submitted a question regarding the boards version differences, the difference is nothing other than a minor components change. Probably a type of capacitor they used, or something small and barely affecting the difference of the versions.







Ive had both, and seen nothing different at ALL.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11640075*
> That "burnt" look is oil from someones skin. Kinda same thing copper would do, but not as permanent. You should be able to clean it off somewhat easily, probably while you replace TIM, and a v1.0 board isn't bad. According to a MSI rep, 3 months after I submitted a question regarding the boards version differences, the difference is nothing other than a minor components change. Probably a type of capacitor they used, or something small and barely affecting the difference of the versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had both, and seen nothing different at ALL.


You know It would be great if we could get a hi-res pic of the vrm's on both versions to compare them... I wonder if that was the change. And have they never heard of gloves???


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11640075*
> That "burnt" look is oil from someones skin. Kinda same thing copper would do, but not as permanent. You should be able to clean it off somewhat easily, probably while you replace TIM, and a v1.0 board isn't bad. According to a MSI rep, 3 months after I submitted a question regarding the boards version differences, the difference is nothing other than a minor components change. Probably a type of capacitor they used, or something small and barely affecting the difference of the versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had both, and seen nothing different at ALL.


Maybe my picture wasn't that clear. At first I thought it was oil too, but the heatpipe itself looks darker, and they seem to be more like burn marks than oil stains. I will be cleaning it to see if they can come off.


----------



## SwishaMane

Or some guy was like "ooooh, hollow pipe that offers minimal cooling benefit, aaaaahhhhh..." while he rubbed it. Those f***ing tubes are hollow. I thought they were water pipes like high end air coolers are supposed to have...

If it permenent, it has to be the fabrication process. Mebbe they seen it and was like, "well, technically its to spec and function, set off to side as RMA board, HA HA HA HAAAAA" (evil chinese MSI laborer laugh)... <-- ooh, that would almost be racist, if I was racist... lol But Im not.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

when i started up my rig this morning it took approx. 5 minutes to post and another 2-3 minutes to get to the windows user screen. i swapped in my backup ssd w/win7 32 and have the same problem. it takes about a minute to enter bios after the beep. im gonna tear into today after work, just thought i might get pointed in the right direction from one of you guys. this is the same mobo that was squealing loudly a couple of weeks back. it seems to work ok once i finally get it started up with fail safe settings.

edit: not sure what fixed it, but its working properly now. just an anomaly i suppose.


----------



## SwishaMane

I wouldnt say anomaly, Id say its a sign for a major problem brewing...


----------



## ajflick42

Thanks for the positive re-enforcement. I am pretty sure it is stable I just need to adjust the bios correctly. (after reviewing some notes online) I think I messed up with the memory settings.

Now I have a very serious question.

I saw the HIS H585FN1GD Radeon HD 5850 for $169 after MIR, do I dare go for the tri-fire with this mobo? I mean if you upgrade my next mobo in the coming year or two I should still be able to keep a tri-fire running all games great?

Does anyone else run a tri-xfire with this mobo?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajflick42;11645039*
> Thanks for the positive re-enforcement. I am pretty sure it is stable I just need to adjust the bios correctly. (after reviewing some notes online) I think I messed up with the memory settings.
> 
> Now I have a very serious question.
> 
> I saw the HIS H585FN1GD Radeon HD 5850 for $169 after MIR, do I dare go for the tri-fire with this mobo? I mean if you upgrade my next mobo in the coming year or two I should still be able to keep a tri-fire running all games great?
> 
> Does anyone else run a tri-xfire with this mobo?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


You will have no issues at all with tri-fire as long as your PSU is good and reliable enough then you should be fine


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajflick42;11645039*
> Thanks for the positive re-enforcement. I am pretty sure it is stable I just need to adjust the bios correctly. (after reviewing some notes online) I think I messed up with the memory settings.
> 
> Now I have a very serious question.
> 
> I saw the HIS H585FN1GD Radeon HD 5850 for $169 after MIR, do I dare go for the tri-fire with this mobo? I mean if you upgrade my next mobo in the coming year or two I should still be able to keep a tri-fire running all games great?
> 
> Does anyone else run a tri-xfire with this mobo?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


sendblink23 is correct. im running trifire with a physx card. my psu is good, not great. it gets the job done and its more than enough to run my setup. other than that, no problems with trifire unless your one of those people who always has problems updating amd drivers.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

how do you know if you have the rev 1.0 or not?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11646416*
> how do you know if you have the rev 1.0 or not?


Its stamped on the PCB.


----------



## dir_d

LOL, i still have the cold boot bug cant boot 2800 NB at 4Ghz cold. I always have to hit restart before i shutdown change the NB to 2600 then push the power button. How high do you guys usually FSB clock i think im going to try it i usually just use the multiplier.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d;11646623*
> LOL, i still have the cold boot bug cant boot 2800 NB at 4Ghz cold. I always have to hit restart before i shutdown change the NB to 2600 then push the power button. How high do you guys usually FSB clock i think im going to try it i usually just use the multiplier.


I'm getting the same problem. Once I had 2800 stable on the NB I shutdown for about half an hour and then cold boot my system wouldn't post. BTW, what's the lowest stable voltage on your NB for 2800? So far 2.8v for 2800 on mine...


----------



## antuk15

Can you fellow Tri-Fire 5770 owners do me a favour and run a quick bench of Crysis at 1920x1080, DX10 at default Very High??

Curious as to how much the lack of L3 cache on my Athlon is holding back my cards compared to you guys with full blown Denab cores









PM me the results if you can, cheers


----------



## ussoldier_1984

It says ver 1.0 after the model number Maybe thats why My board is still going strong?


----------



## hitoriko

So guys i just ordered some more pieces for my rig

H50 & 5 fans

Next pay im thinking of some good 1600Mhz ram and try and get my OC higher!

just had to share


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;11634443*
> Flashed to 1.G last night. I definitely noticed an improvement with NB clocking and voltage stability. Unfortunately I think my PSU is starting to hold me back as once I cold booted after PC being off for 20 minutes, it wouldn't post with what was previously prime stable settings. Before I was noticing bringing up my NB voltage beyond 2.4 or so would cause it to not POST. Last night I was able to do up to 2.8v for 2800Mhz NB stable until I turned it off. ;-/


Err.. 2.8V of what?

For NB voltage, I would leave that at around 1.25-1.3v and for the CPU-NB voltage, which is for your CPU-NB frequency, 2600mhz usually requires 1.3v, 2800mhz requires 1.35-1.4v, and 3000mhz requires 1.4-1.5v or higher.

I really hope you're not putting your NB voltage over 1.45v.. that's way overkill already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11640133*
> Or some guy was like "ooooh, hollow pipe that offers minimal cooling benefit, aaaaahhhhh..." while he rubbed it. Those f***ing tubes are hollow. I thought they were water pipes like high end air coolers are supposed to have...
> 
> If it permenent, it has to be the fabrication process. Mebbe they seen it and was like, "well, technically its to spec and function, set off to side as RMA board, HA HA HA HAAAAA" (evil chinese MSI laborer laugh)... <-- ooh, that would almost be racist, if I was racist... lol But Im not.


You were right, it really was just oil, though it looked worse than copper oxidation, so I really thought it was burn marks until it came off easily with some Articlean. Funny (non-racist) joke you got there, might even deserve a rep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d;11646623*
> LOL, i still have the cold boot bug cant boot 2800 NB at 4Ghz cold. I always have to hit restart before i shutdown change the NB to 2600 then push the power button. How high do you guys usually FSB clock i think im going to try it i usually just use the multiplier.


I like my FSB at 213, 217, 250, 300, 320, and when it can boot, 347/348. If you want your NB at 2800-3000mhz, you'll have cold boot issues with 200 FSB guaranteed. Not sure why that cold boot bug happens, but I usually use a mixture of FSB/multiplier when overclocking, so I never get it when I have my NB past 2800mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11647112*
> It says ver 1.0 after the model number Maybe thats why My board is still going strong?


There's literally no significant differences between 1.0 and 1.1, but 1.1 is "supposed" to have better VRMs, though there's no proof of that. It doesn't stop me from wanting the newer revision though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;11652935*
> So guys i just ordered some more pieces for my rig
> 
> H50 & 5 fans
> 
> Next pay im thinking of some good 1600Mhz ram and try and get my OC higher!
> 
> just had to share


Yeah congrats! I just bought a used H50 without fans and added it with 2 Yate Loon Highs from Sidewinders and I'm getting idle temps of 25C and 44C(Prime95 Large FFTs)/45C(LinX All mem) load temps! (15C ambient, 3800mhz @ 1.45v) This is with new AS5 as well, so load temps will probably go down another 1-3C in a week or so.










*Here's a picture of my crap lapping job on the H50's waterblock/pump:*


----------



## hitoriko

nice!


----------



## Kokin

The 1.G bios looks promising. I am able to use my "stable" settings from before and I was even able to get 4ghz with 1.54v tested in Prime95 Small FFTs for a few minutes without bluescreening, though I didn't bother going past a few minutes. Getting a 555 C3 to play with today, which will go to my friend's build, but I'm hoping to unlock it and overclock it to 3.8ghz at least!

I LOVE winter and this H50. I've never experienced me playing a game at 3840mhz core/2880mhz NB and not even touching 40C on the CPU. I've never seen idle temps of 24C/25C with 1.48v either... I feel like a little kid getting excited over this.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11654745*
> The 1.G bios looks promising. I am able to use my "stable" settings from before and I was even able to get 4ghz with 1.54v tested in Prime95 Small FFTs for a few minutes without bluescreening, though I didn't bother going past a few minutes. Getting a 555 C3 to play with today, which will go to my friend's build, but I'm hoping to unlock it and overclock it to 3.8ghz at least!
> 
> I LOVE winter and this H50. I've never experienced me playing a game at 3840mhz core/2880mhz NB and not even touching 40C on the CPU. I've never seen idle temps of 24C/25C with 1.48v either... I feel like a little kid getting excited over this.


Haha I love winter time with my zaleman cnps10x extreme. Just open the window up and my core temps on prime never go above 40 c too on a 4.0 overclock only have v core to 1.43 though

Ohh forgot to ask anyone else have an issue where about 10 15 mins of running prime their board starts to squeal? should I be worried about this?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11653039*
> Err.. 2.8V of what?
> 
> For NB voltage, I would leave that at around 1.25-1.3v and for the CPU-NB voltage, which is for your CPU-NB frequency, 2600mhz usually requires 1.3v, 2800mhz requires 1.35-1.4v, and 3000mhz requires 1.4-1.5v or higher.
> 
> I really hope you're not putting your NB voltage over 1.45v.. that's way overkill already.


I'm sorry I meant 1.28 on the NB voltage. I'm stable 2600 NB with 1.22 but for 2800 I need at least 1.28 under load.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d;11646623*
> LOL, i still have the cold boot bug cant boot 2800 NB at 4Ghz cold. I always have to hit restart before i shutdown change the NB to 2600 then push the power button. How high do you guys usually FSB clock i think im going to try it i usually just use the multiplier.


I usually go for a little of both worlds. Like, I'm 211 x 19 for 4,009mhz. Thats a little fsb, couple multi's up, tight(er) timings on my RAM, 2743nb. I could easily just do 200x20 and have 4ghz even, or push fsb thru the roof, drop from 1333 to 1066, and keep the multi in an area Im still around 4ghz, regardless, performance is all about the same, once you get into the 4ghz, 1333 - 1600 range...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11653039*
> You were right, it really was just oil, though it looked worse than copper oxidation, so I really thought it was burn marks until it came off easily with some Articlean. Funny (non-racist) joke you got there, might even deserve a rep.


SWEET! Glad I could help...


----------



## ozlay

just order 4 xfx 6970s and a 1100T should be here by Friday I hope they can do quad crossfire my christmas gift to the myself lol









also the lanboy air was a waste of my money so I have order a Obsidian Series 800D


----------



## sendblink23

@ ozlay

If this is your mobo MSI 890FXA-GD70, I think you are confused by thread club =P

Anyways that is just overkill.... and way too extreme unless you have multiple monitors with extreme resolution size or you are simply focusing on extreme benchmarking - Eitherway its going to be awesome

Hopefully it does work quadfire with them, and when you do get them post a picture of it on the correct club thread - http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/724846-official-msi-890fx-890gx-890g-club.html


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay;11658422*
> just order 4 xfx 6970s and a 1100T should be here by Friday I hope they can do quad crossfire my christmas gift to the myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the lanboy air was a waste of my money so I have order a Obsidian Series 800D


THAT IS INSANE!

i'm giving you rep just cause thats awesome!


----------



## hitoriko

I can't get my OC above 3.8Ghz with 2550Mhz NB my temps sit at about 42-46 Idle and 50-54 In games :S

CPU voltage is 1.38
NB Voltage is 1.3

MUST be the ram holding me back - hopefully when i get my H50 this week and my 5 Scythe fans should fix that.

Im usign a CM690 Case is there any point using say 4 fans at the top (like a double stack)?

Currently i have 1 140mm in the 2 free bays under my DVD Drive, 2 120mm at the top, 1 120 at the back and one at the front bottom and one on the side (for my GTX280)


----------



## dir_d

I really hate to say it but he should have went with an Intel chip to push those 4 6970s


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


I really hate to say it but he should have went with an Intel chip to push those 4 6970s


true. +1

waayyyy bottlenecked...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


true. +1

waayyyy bottlenecked...


If bottlenecked with an X6 true core then unless he went with a 980X or xeon it would be just as bottle necked with intel if not more.


----------



## Kokin

The Phenom II x2 555 shipped today and I am just blown away... I was able to unlock it to a quad core and it does 4ghz on Prime95 Large FFTs STABLE on stock voltage of 1.4v, it can even do Prime95 small FFTs on 4.1ghz without errors. Haven't tested it very long but this chip is amazing! It's batch# is 116. I can't see core temps, but for CPU temps (normally core temps + 3C), it's idling at 19C-20C and loads at 38C during Prime95 Large FFTs 4/4.1ghz....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11655427*
> Haha I love winter time with my zaleman cnps10x extreme. Just open the window up and my core temps on prime never go above 40 c too on a 4.0 overclock only have v core to 1.43 though
> 
> Ohh forgot to ask anyone else have an issue where about 10 15 mins of running prime their board starts to squeal? should I be worried about this?


What part of your board is squealing?

I know during games my GPU squeals a bit during certain types of rendering and a psu for the build I'm doing for my friend likes to squeal when I do Prime95 testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;11656082*
> I'm sorry I meant 1.28 on the NB voltage. I'm stable 2600 NB with 1.22 but for 2800 I need at least 1.28 under load.


Sounds reasonable, how about your CPU-NB voltage though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay;11658422*
> just order 4 xfx 6970s and a 1100T should be here by Friday I hope they can do quad crossfire my christmas gift to the myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the lanboy air was a waste of my money so I have order a Obsidian Series 800D


Show us some pictures and benchmark figures once you got that built! Even if you're in the wrong thread, I still want to see that monster build of yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;11658910*
> I can't get my OC above 3.8Ghz with 2550Mhz NB my temps sit at about 42-46 Idle and 50-54 In games :S
> 
> CPU voltage is 1.38
> NB Voltage is 1.3
> 
> MUST be the ram holding me back - hopefully when i get my H50 this week and my 5 Scythe fans should fix that.
> 
> Im usign a CM690 Case is there any point using say 4 fans at the top (like a double stack)?
> 
> Currently i have 1 140mm in the 2 free bays under my DVD Drive, 2 120mm at the top, 1 120 at the back and one at the front bottom and one on the side (for my GTX280)


Sure are a lot of fans. Why don't you increase your CPU voltage for the 3.8ghz OC? I know my 955 C2 can't get to 3.8ghz without 1.43-1.45v of juice. How high is your CPU-NB voltage though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d;11663153*
> I really hate to say it but he should have went with an Intel chip to push those 4 6970s


With his budget, then yeah maybe the i7 980x would be better, but and 1100T isn't much of a bottleneck compared to i7 quads.


----------



## hitoriko

Sure are a lot of fans. Why don't you increase your CPU voltage for the 3.8ghz OC? I know my 955 C2 can't get to 3.8ghz without 1.43-1.45v of juice. How high is your CPU-NB voltage though?

With the old coolermaster fans i had it would idle at around 40-41 now its at 34! underload it just hits 40 previously it was 45+ so those fans were great investment







then when i do a push/pull with the H50 i should be golden hopefully i get my CPUtemp to 30 or below on idle then i might crank up the volts to 1.46ish

Last night i got to the windows load screen with 3996Mhz with the voltage at 1.42 but then BSOD

Cpu-NB i think i had it 1.32v? (cant remeber) Im seriously thinking my Ram is holding me back i've gotten to 3.9Ghz with one stick before - but wasnt stable at all.

i think my HT Freq is at aroudn teh 2550Mhz mark - it booted extremly quickly but BSOD 2 seconds into windows.

what should i alter im sure i can crak 4Ghz with this setup (maybe more if i change the ram - looking at Mushkins redbacks but i kinda wanna keep the colour scheme too haha.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Would AS5 be ok for resetting the nb/sb heatsinks?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


Would AS5 be ok for resetting the nb/sb heatsinks?


ive used it.







make sure to get new thermal pads also for your VRMs


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


ive used it.







make sure to get new thermal pads also for your VRMs


Where can I get thermal pads for the vrm?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11673397*
> Where can I get thermal pads for the vrm?


http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/shpc.html

to all:: id like to know the status of my NB temps.. which is which using speedfan?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

On cpuid hardware monitor its TMPIN1 not sure if its the same on speedfan


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11674388*
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/shpc.html
> 
> to all:: id like to know the status of my NB temps.. which is which using speedfan?


Ok downloaded speedfan and according to cpuid hardware monitor and speedfan the northbridge temp is the temp 2 Used hardware monitor to see what was the nb temp then looked at speedfan for the same temp

Temp2


----------



## jayflores

thanks.. i get 38c thought i need to rebuild it.







the board is alread old. havent touched it in anyway yet..

ambient 28c


----------



## illtoxic

Which of the MSI Drivers do you recommend? I keep receiving a PFN_LIST_CORRUPT BSOD, I have not even attempted any overclocking so I was wondering if anyone had a solution as to which drivers should be replaced?


----------



## hitoriko

more deails

what windows?
PC specs?
bios?


----------



## illtoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mduclow;7705234*
> Here it is:
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> Here is a guide for anyone that wants to flash their bios on an MSI 790FX GD70 using M-Flash inside the bios.
> 
> First thing you want to do is go to MSI's website and download the bios version you wish to flash to.
> 
> MSI 790FX-GD70 BIOS Page
> 
> Prepare a flash drive by formatting it as FAT32 or FAT, do not use NTFS.
> 
> Navigate to your downloaded bios version you wish to flash to, and locate the file, such as A7577AMS.170 (this is the actual file name for the bios version 1.7, depending on which version you are flashing, your file name may be slightly different)
> 
> Make sure you have nothing else on your flash drive, and add ONLY the file to the flash drive. Do not put the file in a folder, as it will not be able to be located on the flash drive when in M-Flash.
> 
> Once you have the file on your flash drive, plug it into a usb port and reboot the computer.
> 
> Enter the bios and make sure you are not overclocking your system. It is important to reset to stock setings. If you want to be sure you have stable settings allow your system to boot into your O/S and confirm stability.
> 
> Once you are certain you have stable stock settings, enter the bios and navigate to the M-Flash option.
> 
> Select M-Flash, and you will see an option for flashing the bios. Set that to 'bios update' and select the next option below to navigate to the usb drive (it will usually say something like 'USB 2.0', but you may need to 'scroll' to see it).
> 
> When you select the usb drive you should then see an option that says 'partition 0', select that and you should then see your file, such as 'A7577AMS.170' (or whichever file you saved to the flash drive).
> 
> When you select your file, it should give you an option to flash the bios, select this and it will start flashing the bios.
> 
> Make sure to do nothing during this process, but wait for it to do it's thing.
> 
> It will erase the bios, write the bios, erase the bootblock and write the bootblock, then it will reboot on it's own. Let it do this on it's own.
> 
> You have now successfully flashed your bios to the new version you want.
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> Marc


Hello I was wondering how long it took to flash? I selected this option. My computer continued to hang for 5 minutes and did nothing so I alt ctrl dlted out and restarted. ....


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illtoxic;11676327*
> Hello I was wondering how long it took to flash? I selected this option. My computer continued to hang for 5 minutes and did nothing so I alt ctrl dlted out and restarted. ....


do it in the bios,, under m-flash..

just create a FAT32 format USB stick,. place the bios file in it. follow the steps in m-flash. will do the job in less than a minute.


----------



## illtoxic

I believe it was due to installing an old DIRECTX from a game's files....

Windows 7 64Bit
bios is at 1.15 I noticed...the stock bios.. So I am in process of trying to update those...


----------



## illtoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11676343*
> do it in the bios,, under m-flash..
> 
> just create a FAT32 format USB stick,. place the bios file in it. follow the steps in m-flash. will do the job in less than a minute.


Did those exact steps.... went to bios > M-Flash > Update Bios > selected A7577AMS.1G0 > I want to Flash Bios > Hang > 5 minutes later > Continued hang..... USB 2.0 STick is a FAT32 Format.


----------



## illtoxic

Ok issue fixed.....You have to follow ALL the rules and delete any other file on the USB other than the BIOS.... Thanks again for the advice/help!!!


----------



## jayflores

good to hear.







yeah the bios file should be the only one inside the usb stick


----------



## Kokin

So my B55 (555 unlocked to quad) is doing 4ghz stable with stock voltage (1.4v). It can easily do 4.1ghz with a little voltage bump, though I can't seem to get 4.2 to even last past 30mins-1hr in Prime95 or LinX, though I've only gone up to 1.48v. I can even get the NB to 3000mhz with only 1.4v for my CPU-NB voltage. I really love these C3 chips.









Here's a validation with 4.3ghz, though it's not Prime95 or LinX stable:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;11671848*
> With the old coolermaster fans i had it would idle at around 40-41 now its at 34! underload it just hits 40 previously it was 45+ so those fans were great investment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then when i do a push/pull with the H50 i should be golden hopefully i get my CPUtemp to 30 or below on idle then i might crank up the volts to 1.46ish
> 
> Last night i got to the windows load screen with 3996Mhz with the voltage at 1.42 but then BSOD
> 
> Cpu-NB i think i had it 1.32v? (cant remeber) Im seriously thinking my Ram is holding me back i've gotten to 3.9Ghz with one stick before - but wasnt stable at all.
> 
> i think my HT Freq is at aroudn teh 2550Mhz mark - it booted extremly quickly but BSOD 2 seconds into windows.
> 
> what should i alter im sure i can crak 4Ghz with this setup (maybe more if i change the ram - looking at Mushkins redbacks but i kinda wanna keep the colour scheme too haha.


Glad those fans are doing great for you!







Though for increasing your vcore, you shouldn't worry so much about your idle temps, but instead, you should be looking at your load temps (hopefully 55C or below).

For a C2, you'll be looking at 1.5-1.55v for 4ghz and even then it might not even be stable. Also, try to overclock one thing at a time, so just OC the cpu and see how high you can get that, then start with your NB freq, then finally RAM speed and/or timings.

Try to keep the HT Link freq. as close to 2000mhz as possible, since anywhere past 2200mhz will actually make you lose performance. I usually try to keep it at 1900-2100mhz, which ever is closer to 2000mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11672495*
> Would AS5 be ok for resetting the nb/sb heatsinks?


Works great for me, I get temps around 30-34C depending on if my window is open and maybe jumps a few C when in load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11672971*
> ive used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to get new thermal pads also for your VRMs


It's not necessary, but it would help much better than the stock ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illtoxic;11676489*
> Ok issue fixed.....You have to follow ALL the rules and delete any other file on the USB other than the BIOS.... Thanks again for the advice/help!!!


Actually the only important thing is that it's a FAT32 format. I have mine set as DOS-bootable and it has gpu BIOS files in there and other stuff, but I was still able to use M-Flash in the BIOS menu to get up to the 1.G BIOS.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Glad those fans are doing great for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though for increasing your vcore, you shouldn't worry so much about your idle temps, but instead, you should be looking at your load temps (hopefully 55C or below).
> 
> For a C2, you'll be looking at 1.5-1.55v for 4ghz and even then it might not even be stable. Also, try to overclock one thing at a time, so just OC the cpu and see how high you can get that, then start with your NB freq, then finally RAM speed and/or timings.
> 
> Try to keep the HT Link freq. as close to 2000mhz as possible, since anywhere past 2200mhz will actually make you lose performance. I usually try to keep it at 1900-2100mhz, which ever is closer to 2000mhz.


i'll try tonight for sure hopefully i'll get it with the h50


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;11677502*
> i'll try tonight for sure hopefully i'll get it with the h50


Good luck! Are you gonna have your H50 with Push/Pull as an exhaust on top of your case or as an intake on the front or side panel?

I'm getting great performance as intake in the rear of my case, especially since the intake is right next to my window. Also helps that I have a big 200mm fan to suck up all the hot air coming through the rad.









Btw, make sure you screw in the 4 screws on the clips enough to get the circular retention clip to move around that empty shaft on the screws. Not sure if you'll get it now, but you'll know what I'm talking about once you install it.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Question for those who's baords died. I have the 1090T in now. had a good overclock on it. Details on my sig. I have since put it back to stock. But now It seems every couple boots myboard does not post bios. Is this a sign that the 1090T is killing my board? Running the 1.G bios


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


Question for those who's baords died. I have the 1090T in now. had a good overclock on it. Details on my sig. I have since put it back to stock. But now It seems every couple boots myboard does not post bios. Is this a sign that the 1090T is killing my board? Running the 1.G bios


mine started doing the same thing after i took out my 1075t and put my 965 back in. it was squealing loudly at one point too. for me it doesn't seem to matter what bios i use. its still working though.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

That makes me nervous..... I traded my 955 to someone so I cant go back to the 4 core


----------



## illtoxic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Actually the only important thing is that it's a FAT32 format. I have mine set as DOS-bootable and it has gpu BIOS files in there and other stuff, but I was still able to use M-Flash in the BIOS menu to get up to the 1.G BIOS.


It might have been due to being an old flash drive or possibly not being set up as DOS-Bootable. I had a bunch of pink floyd dvds in a folder along with my .1G0 But system would hang and not move over to the cmd prompt displaying the installation the bios. Deleted files > smooth sailing


----------



## hitoriko

which is the best BIOS out atm for O/C?

Im 150Mhz away from my 4Ghz goal!









Underload with my H50 in push/pull i dont go over 42







thats with 1.5v too


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


which is the best BIOS out atm for O/C?

Im 150Mhz away from my 4Ghz goal!









Underload with my H50 in push/pull i dont go over 42







thats with 1.5v too


Great temps for 24/7 load. What are you using to induce load?

I currently am liking the 1.G, its definitely better than 1.F. Although I think some of the older BIOSes may have greater stability for 3.8Ghz+. I seem to have a bum #2 core that doesn't want stabilize much after 3.8Ghz regardless of voltage. It fails very quickly in Prime95 and Superpi even in the mid 40's.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;11683125*
> Great temps for 24/7 load. What are you using to induce load?
> 
> I currently am liking the 1.G, its definitely better than 1.F. Although I think some of the older BIOSes may have greater stability for 3.8Ghz+. I seem to have a bum #2 core that doesn't want stabilize much after 3.8Ghz regardless of voltage. It fails very quickly in Prime95 and Superpi even in the mid 40's.


must have misread i never did a 24 hr load

i dont even use prime!

i use super pi, a Moive from my ext drive, and eztract a large ISO file all at the same time if it completes everything i then just jump into one of the games i have (usually MW2 or SC2) and play ahole map and if it doesn't BSOD i call that stable


----------



## HobieCat

I'm running the 1.F BIOS version with my 1055t and I was wondering what the following options in the BIOS should be set to for the best OC results.

CPU PWM Phase Control
System Phase Control
Memory Phase Control

Auto Disable PCI Frequency

ACPI Function

I don't really know what these settings are for so any help would be appreciated. Also I was wondering if there is a specific processor driver I should be running with the 1055t, or is the one that came on the motherboard's driver disk ok? My motherboard is rev 1.0.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Kokin said:


> So my B55 (555 unlocked to quad) is doing 4ghz stable with stock voltage (1.4v). It can easily do 4.1ghz with a little voltage bump, though I can't seem to get 4.2 to even last past 30mins-1hr in Prime95 or LinX, though I've only gone up to 1.48v. I can even get the NB to 3000mhz with only 1.4v for my CPU-NB voltage. I really love these C3 chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, how is your 555 going at at that speed? still run equally fast as ur 955 at 4ghz?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I'm running the 1.F BIOS version with my 1055t and I was wondering what the following options in the BIOS should be set to for the best OC results.

CPU PWM Phase Control
System Phase Control
Memory Phase Control

Auto Disable PCI Frequency

ACPI Function

I don't really know what these settings are for so any help would be appreciated. Also I was wondering if there is a specific processor driver I should be running with the 1055t, or is the one that came on the motherboard's driver disk ok? My motherboard is rev 1.0.

Thanks in advance!


CPU driver? LOL I think what your referring to is the optimizer? I know they call it a driver, but its more to optimize cores when encoding video, last thing I knew about it... Depends which one tho, link?


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543364


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11699677*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543364


see if you can drop those timings memory speed is not everything


----------



## Snowman1989

Has anyone gotten a 1055T @ 4GHz stable on this board?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;11699714*
> Has anyone gotten a 1055T @ 4GHz stable on this board?


Until I killed it I had one at 4.2


----------



## jayflores

@eclipse, i am satisfied with the current settings right now.







heck, i just started to tweak the ram lately.. been using the flares for quite sometime at rated specs.. hmm

anyway.. with your cas6 settings, whats your vdimm tweaks right now?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11699730*
> @eclipse, i am satisfied with the current settings right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck, i just started to tweak the ram lately.. been using the flares for quite sometime at rated specs.. hmm
> 
> anyway.. with your cas6 settings, whats your vdimm tweaks right now?


Only thing I changed was the timings. Running Stock voltage stock everything really except timings and speed. Mine are 2000Mhz stock but I found that I could not NB OC nearly as much and was getting much better throughput with a lower ram speed but higher NB speed. Also FSB would help you a bit too









Not saying those are bad numbers or anything just showing you the sticks can do more









Just curious what do you get in vantage ?


----------



## jayflores

@eclipse,, ohhh might an issue with the 965/s IMC, because if i tigthen the timings down to 6-8-7-1t i need to get 1.65-1.7 in vdimm,, which i dont want to run 24-7 XD

vantage at these clocks? havent tested yet.. il post it once i get home.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11699785*
> @eclipse,, ohhh might an issue with the 965/s IMC, because if i tigthen the timings down to 6-8-7-1t i need to get 1.65-1.7 in vdimm,, which i dont want to run 24-7 XD
> 
> vantage at these clocks? havent tested yet.. il post it once i get home.


1.7 for the memory would be fine. I may have bumped mine just because I usually do these things run nice and cool tho so.


----------



## jayflores

ayt. thanks man! will post updates later then.







by the way.. these sticks are way awesome.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11699898*
> ayt. thanks man! will post updates later then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way.. these sticks are way awesome.


Agreed! These sticks are great!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;11690293*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11677139*
> So my B55 (555 unlocked to quad) is doing 4ghz stable with stock voltage (1.4v). It can easily do 4.1ghz with a little voltage bump, though I can't seem to get 4.2 to even last past 30mins-1hr in Prime95 or LinX, though I've only gone up to 1.48v. I can even get the NB to 3000mhz with only 1.4v for my CPU-NB voltage. I really love these C3 chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, how is your 555 going at at that speed? still run equally fast as ur 955 at 4ghz?
Click to expand...

Well honestly, I can't really tell in applications. Though for some reason I could only get 4ghz stable when it's around 3-6AM and my window is open, so I would get 4C air coming in my intake. I'm actually only up to 3.9ghz now, but still at 1.4v and I lowered my NB frequency to 2800mhz to lower my CPU-NB voltage.

Aside from that, my 955 C2 only did 3.8ghz at 1.45v, while I'm doing 3.9/4ghz with 1.4v, not to mention that the B55 runs so much cooler. With my window open during the morning, I get 29C load vs 35C load with the window closed. With the 955, I would get 42C load with the window open and 45C load with the window closed. C2's seem to run hotter despite only having a 0.05v difference.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11701850*
> Well honestly, I can't really tell in applications. Though for some reason I could only get 4ghz stable when it's around 3-6AM and my window is open, so I would get 4C air coming in my intake. I'm actually only up to 3.9ghz now, but still at 1.4v and I lowered my NB frequency to 2800mhz to lower my CPU-NB voltage.
> 
> Aside from that, my 955 C2 only did 3.8ghz at 1.45v, while I'm doing 3.9/4ghz with 1.4v, not to mention that the B55 runs so much cooler. With my window open during the morning, I get 29C load vs 35C load with the window closed. With the 955, I would get 42C load with the window open and 45C load with the window closed. C2's seem to run hotter despite only having a 0.05v difference.


ah ok seems pretty good for the prize tho. I'll probably hang until bulldozer comes out!


----------



## Waterox

Hello guys! I've lost all my previous findings and knowledge of overclocking. So, how do I overclock again?

Any specific guide with this mobo and AM3 chips?

Thanks


----------



## hitoriko

search - if you go into the first section theres a guide to do it


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waterox*


Hello guys! I've lost all my previous findings and knowledge of overclocking. So, how do I overclock again?

Any specific guide with this mobo and AM3 chips?

Thanks


well you want 4ghz 2.6nb blah etc .. which is stupidly easy according since you have my same chip

use any of these two that i use 24/7....
1.
244x16.5 - cpu voltage (v): 1.46v
nb x11 - cpu-nb voltage (v): 1.25v
ht x9 - leave auto the voltage(the same goes for everything else)

2. again same voltage settings
200(you may use 201)x20
nb x13
ht x10

Your Ram set it at the recommended rated settings - or overclock them if you want.. that is your choice - as well if you want to go higher on anything else... well play with the settings again its your choice

Now what I posted is what I use stable... if you can do it on lower voltage great if you need more.. then increase them... don't forget to always stress test(prime95 *Blend 2-3 hrs or more is good enough, IBT more than 20 runs on Maximum, linX using *All button pressed more than 20 passes) to insure its stable for you


----------



## Waterox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


well you want 4ghz 2.6nb blah etc .. which is stupidly easy according since you have my same chip

use any of these two that i use 24/7....
1.
244x16.5 - cpu voltage (v): 1.46v
nb x11 - cpu-nb voltage (v): 1.25v
ht x9 - leave auto the voltage(the same goes for everything else)

2. again same voltage settings
200(you may use 201)x20
nb x13
ht x10

Your Ram set it at the recommended rated settings - or overclock them if you want.. that is your choice - as well if you want to go higher on anything else... well play with the settings again its your choice

Now what I posted is what I use stable... if you can do it on lower voltage great if you need more.. then increase them... don't forget to always stress test(prime95 *Blend 2-3 hrs or more is good enough, IBT more than 20 runs on Maximum, linX using *All button pressed more than 20 passes) to insure its stable for you


Greatly appreciated! I'll try those numbers.

Can you be more specific on number 1?

I already tried to read through some guides for OC, but didn't do so well because there are too many guides and some of them are outdated.

I understand the first line "244x16.5 - cpu voltage (v): 1.46v"

"244mhz CPU NB FSB frequency" (from 200mhz)

"16.5 multiplier" (This is where I have a little bit of trouble). This is the CPU Ratio right?

"CPU voltage (V) 1.46v" (very easy to understand)

"11x NB" Is this the CPU-NB ratio?

"ht x9" Hyperthreading link speed set to x9

thanks again.

P.S. I just recently upgraded to better RAM, video cards and monitors. Need to push this baby a bit. I don't really want to push my system overclocking ability to the max, just hovering around 4ghz and under 60C full load is fine with me.


----------



## illtoxic

I was wondering.. I know this has probably been answered but.... is it safe to test out each memory stick one at a time in MemTest86 full load? I keep getting BSODS and have 4 sticks of 2GB OCZ Ram ...So I figured I would test them each out before my RMA time is up incase it is a memory module.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waterox;11712936*
> Greatly appreciated! I'll try those numbers.
> 
> Can you be more specific on number 1?
> 
> I already tried to read through some guides for OC, but didn't do so well because there are too many guides and some of them are outdated.
> 
> I understand the first line "244x16.5 - cpu voltage (v): 1.46v"
> 
> "244mhz CPU NB FSB frequency" (from 200mhz)
> 
> "16.5 multiplier" (This is where I have a little bit of trouble). This is the CPU Ratio right?
> 
> "CPU voltage (V) 1.46v" (very easy to understand)
> 
> "11x NB" Is this the CPU-NB ratio?
> 
> "ht x9" Hyperthreading link speed set to x9
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> P.S. I just recently upgraded to better RAM, video cards and monitors. Need to push this baby a bit. I don't really want to push my system overclocking ability to the max, just hovering around 4ghz and under 60C full load is fine with me.


Big Words version (none numbers lol)
1st line is CPU: CPU FSB x CPU Ratio - CPU Voltage (v)
2nd line is Northbridge: x CPU-NB Ratio - CPU-NB Voltage (v)
3rd line is Hyperthreading: x HT Link Speed


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illtoxic;11714051*
> I was wondering.. I know this has probably been answered but.... is it safe to test out each memory stick one at a time in MemTest86 full load? I keep getting BSODS and have 4 sticks of 2GB OCZ Ram ...So I figured I would test them each out before my RMA time is up incase it is a memory module.


Safe as in running the sticks in single channel mode? By all means yes. Though I did run into problems with this method when building my friend's rig. I was able to test single sticks of RAM without any problems, but once I had it in dual channel mode with 2 sticks, it would cause errors in memtest. I went through different methods such as disabling and enabling USB3, but it wasn't until I manually set ALL the timings (not just the 4-5 that show up in CPU-Z) in the BIOS to get the 2 sticks to clear 250-300% in memtest. Try going to AMD Overdrive to look up all the timings. It should show up on the bottom left of the first page.


----------



## illtoxic

Thank you very much for your feedback.
That might actually help out my BSOD...Currently they are all set to the stock settings rather than the 8-8-8-24 , I will play around with it and let see my results will be.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11719655*
> Safe as in running the sticks in single channel mode? By all means yes. Though I did run into problems with this method when building my friend's rig. I was able to test single sticks of RAM without any problems, but once I had it in dual channel mode with 2 sticks, it would cause errors in memtest. *I went through different methods such as disabling and enabling USB3*, but it wasn't until I manually set ALL the timings (not just the 4-5 that show up in CPU-Z) in the BIOS to get the 2 sticks to clear 250-300% in memtest. Try going to AMD Overdrive to look up all the timings. It should show up on the bottom left of the first page.


We have USB3 ? I didn't know that
_- 2 x USB 2.0 connectors_

-- edit --- woops now i realized what you meant


----------



## hitoriko

Hey guys!

I FINALLY GOT A HIGHER O/C Its not quite the 4GHz im after but its stable in prime95 after 10 runs on the small setting - my idel is between 29 - 32 degress and my load (while in prime) was 53- 54 (went to 55 once then just sat at 53/54)
CPUZ
Im very happy that my NB Freq is @ 2.7Ghz (i might try bumping that multi up and see if i can get more)

At this point i think the RAM is holding me back. So now im just going to have to wait untill after xmas for my Upgrade - New GPU & RAM here i come!


----------



## SwishaMane

Have you guys ever tinkered with the Drive Strength options? I have ddr3 1333 4x2gb Corsair Dominators stock 9-9-9-24-34, and I boosted all my drive strength options for both dual channels, and I'm currently ddr3 1680, 840mhz, at 8-8-8-24-32 1t, 4.028ghz, 2756mhz nb...

All I did was 1.5x on all the options, and this RAM really came to life. I also manually set all my sub RAM timings based on SPD values in the Memory-Z tool. Someone else should try it and see they're results. I dont notice anything wrong, but I also havent fully stability tested. Mebbe I can snap a pic of the bios later after X-mas chores







, so you guys can peep it out. Mebbe I'm damaging my RAM, lol, who knows.


----------



## Kokin

I was wondering... do you guys use the 4-pin ATX 12V connector or the 8-pin EPS 12V connector for this board? I've been using the 8pin one, but is there any difference between the 4 and 8pin connectors for the CPU plug?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11762352*
> Have you guys ever tinkered with the Drive Strength options? I have ddr3 1333 4x2gb Corsair Dominators stock 9-9-9-24-34, and I boosted all my drive strength options for both dual channels, and I'm currently ddr3 1680, 840mhz, at 8-8-8-24-32 1t, 4.028ghz, 2756mhz nb...


Well, that's pretty nice OC (especially when you use 4x2 GB not like me 2x2 GB which I think it's easier to overclock).
I have tested my Patriot Viper memory and overclocked them to 1700 7-7-7-20-27 1T and this was stable. I have even achieved 1780 with the same speed settings but it all wasn't stable.
Probably because my IMC which might be too weak to handle with these speeds.

But I got a question... have you ever tested DDR Clock Skew option in BIOS?
After I've read some BIOS tweaking tutorials I have found this could be some very useful option - generally speaking (that's how I understand it works) it gives more time to memory for every operation to be completed in proper time so, more stability (well I think







. I have never found out how to use it or if it really gives more stability to my RAM ...
Tried to set DDR Clock Skew option to 1.25x and 1.5x in BIOS but I didn't notice any spectacular outcome








There are a few options in BIOS one can change - I mean in Advanced Memory Settings but I was afraid to "touch" them because I really couldn't find any description how they work or what they do.
Quote:


> All I did was 1.5x on all the options, and this RAM really came to life. I also manually set all my sub RAM timings based on SPD values in the Memory-Z tool. Someone else should try it and see they're results. I dont notice anything wrong, but I also havent fully stability tested. Mebbe I can snap a pic of the bios later after X-mas chores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so you guys can peep it out. Mebbe I'm damaging my RAM, lol, who knows.


And what's the Memory-Z Tool ? I can't find it anywhere... Could you post a link to this software? You mean Memory-Z in BIOS right?








That would be nice if you sent some screenshots of your BIOS or just settings you manually adjusted for your RAM









P.S. Merry Christmas to everyone of you guys







Don't burn any Christmas tree ... or ... MOBO during this holidays


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Happy Holidays to all! I hope you get what you want and have a great holiday with those that you love.


----------



## N2Gaming

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11769043*
> I was wondering... do you guys use the 4-pin ATX 12V connector or the 8-pin EPS 12V connector for this board? I've been using the 8pin one, but is there any difference between the 4 and 8pin connectors for the CPU plug?


Nevermind, been reading up on it, and it seems like either one works, but if you have the 8-pin, use that. Btw, late Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ecko no yaro

Hi there








I'm a freshman here @OCN, currently I'm about to built a new rig, and I'm thinking to try this mobo. One of my reasons doing this is because there is a big sale at my local market-forum for this one. It's only IDR 1,050,000 ($116.67)
I need some suggestion here, is this mobo worth every penny of it? Since I never use an msi product (especially mobo) before.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## illtoxic

Hello all again! I was wondering...If I have 4 sticks of RAM and am using all 4...Will my computer crash if there is even one bad ram module? My 60 day RMA guarantee is almost up and I want to ensure that I have all my ram modules working properly.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecko no yaro;11792996*
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a freshman here @OCN, currently I'm about to built a new rig, and I'm thinking to try this mobo. One of my reasons doing this is because there is a big sale at my local market-forum for this one. It's only IDR 1,050,000 ($116.67)
> I need some suggestion here, is this mobo worth every penny of it? Since I never use an msi product (especially mobo) before.
> Thanks in advance!


I don't know I own this board and it seems Like more than 100 people on this Club as well own it as well - so that clearly shows its a pretty good motherboard


----------



## DrBrownfinger

prices really dropped on this mobo.
http://www.frys.com/product/6453562


----------



## mastical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11794398*
> prices really dropped on this mobo.
> http://www.frys.com/product/6453562


Holy crap, thats an awesome deal.


----------



## ydna666

That is an amazing deal. If it was that price over here I would buy another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;11769043*
> I was wondering... do you guys use the 4-pin ATX 12V connector or the 8-pin EPS 12V connector for this board? I've been using the 8pin one, but is there any difference between the 4 and 8pin connectors for the CPU plug?


In response to the post above, I also use the 8 pin power connector with this board.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666;11794456*
> That is an amazing deal. If it was that price over here I would buy another.


I just placed an order for a second one.







To bad the deal is in store pick up only. I shall see here in a few minutes if the stores still have any available.

Edit: Store had it in stock. Now to arange to pick up that used EVGA GTS 450 SC for $100.00 just down the street from the store.


----------



## FlawleZ

Super good deal. Newegg still lists them for $164.


----------



## SwishaMane

This has been a good past couple days. Was able to get my 4x2GB RAM to ddr3 1600 at 8-8-8-24-1t with my 25% drive strength adjustments, AND that I could boost cpu-nb up from where I was and be SAFE. Decided to throw my 4ghz (200x20) OC from 1.55vcore to 1.425vcore, and I'm perfectly stable OCCT Linpack so far, bout 5 mins in tho,







. Temps are crazy improved, from 55C load to 48C load, and my loop has been on all day, SO...














Want to vmod my 5870 now (also on water) and go for 1100core, and shoot for more on memory.

I got them BIOS pics, I just haven't edited them to post yet.

EDIT: 24mins stable, UHHHHHH SUCKAS! lol


----------



## SwishaMane

K, pic 1, I manually set all the SPD timings Memory-Z would show me, just in case auto was doing something else.

Pic 2 is just the timings setup, you can see all the manual sub timings i set, all the rest I'm not messing with right now, lol. *** is all that?

Pic 3 is blurry, and I was actually experiencing first post / boot probs at 1.5x for each drive strength option here. Im actually at 1.25x on all these options now, and having. no problems as of yet. I was getting error code '08' and '2A or 2B', I'm not exactly sure, lol.

Read it and weep


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11797122*
> This has been a good past couple days. Was able to get my 4x2GB RAM to ddr3 1600 at 8-8-8-24-1t with my 25% drive strength adjustments, AND that I could boost cpu-nb up from where I was and be SAFE. Decided to throw my 4ghz (200x20) OC from 1.55vcore to 1.425vcore, and I'm perfectly stable OCCT Linpack so far, bout 5 mins in tho,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Temps are crazy improved, from 55C load to 48C load, and my loop has been on all day, SO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to vmod my 5870 now (also on water) and go for 1100core, and shoot for more on memory.
> 
> I got them BIOS pics, I just haven't edited them to post yet.
> 
> EDIT: 24mins stable, UHHHHHH SUCKAS! lol


are you using a reference or non-reference 5870. Either way I have a SW solution to your volt-mod needs


----------



## SwishaMane

Its a reference Sapphire 5870 with ASUS bios, and full cover DD 5870 only block, so EVERYTHING is gettign good cooling. I want to volt mod both vcore GPU and vRAM, and get the most I can. All the memory ICs and GPU have IC7 diamond, and its mint, does 1ghz stable at 1.350vcore. Got MORE than enough headroom on temps.

Since I dropped my cpu vcore, and let my system power down for awhile, Im idle 28-29C vs 32-33 before, so w00t, load temps are probably down dramatically. Boosted cpu-nb voltage to 1.4, gonna try to OC RAM slightly on FSB, 201-204 range prolly...


----------



## ecko no yaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11794141*
> I don't know I own this board and it seems Like more than 100 people on this Club as well own it as well - so that clearly shows its a pretty good motherboard


haha, undeniable theory








well, I'd just order my msi 790FX GD70 today
hopefully it will kick some *ss








does it mean I can join this club?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11797122*
> This has been a good past couple days. Was able to get my 4x2GB RAM to ddr3 1600 at 8-8-8-24-1t with my 25% drive strength adjustments, AND that I could boost cpu-nb up from where I was and be SAFE. Decided to throw my 4ghz (200x20) OC from 1.55vcore to 1.425vcore, and I'm perfectly stable OCCT Linpack so far, bout 5 mins in tho,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Temps are crazy improved, from 55C load to 48C load, and my loop has been on all day, SO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to vmod my 5870 now (also on water) and go for 1100core, and shoot for more on memory.
> 
> I got them BIOS pics, I just haven't edited them to post yet.
> 
> EDIT: 24mins stable, UHHHHHH SUCKAS! lol


if you don't mind, would you please give me the newegg link for your 4x2GB RAM to ddr3 1600 good sir? 'cause I'd like to buy one just like those that you had. And it's very difficult for me to find it here, thx


----------



## Pyro J

hey guys im new to the forum and just i just bought this beautiful motherboard (took advantage of the offer frys had ,actually filling out the MIR atm ) just had a question i dont consider myself a complete noob but also im no expert .this will be my first build since i was in HS so yeah....

anyway my question is i was thinking af getting the phenom II x4 955 BE cpu

but since frys is having a special for the 965 BE ima get that one instead 10$ cheeper

but really whats the difference if any?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro J;11799634*
> hey guys im new to the forum and just i just bought this beautiful motherboard (took advantage of the offer frys had ,actually filling out the MIR atm ) just had a question i dont consider myself a complete noob but also im no expert .this will be my first build since i was in HS so yeah....
> 
> anyway my question is i was thinking af getting the phenom II x4 955 BE cpu
> 
> but since frys is having a special for the 965 BE ima get that one instead 10$ cheeper
> 
> but really whats the difference if any?


the difference is core voltage and stock clocks. Just make sure it is a C3 revision.


----------



## N2Gaming

Does any one know the max CPU wattage these boards are suppose to support?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pyro J*


hey guys im new to the forum and just i just bought this beautiful motherboard (took advantage of the offer frys had ,actually filling out the MIR atm ) just had a question i dont consider myself a complete noob but also im no expert .this will be my first build since i was in HS so yeah....

anyway my question is i was thinking af getting the phenom II x4 955 BE cpu

but since frys is having a special for the 965 BE ima get that one instead 10$ cheeper

but really whats the difference if any?


congrats on the purchase and in all honesty not much. The 965 should technically be able to clock a tad bid higher when overclocking otherwise they are about identical w/the exception of different default cpu clock multipliers.

Edit:

compare side by side image.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Does any one know the max CPU wattage these boards are suppose to support?

congrats on the purchase and in all honesty not much. The 965 should technically be able to clock a tad bid higher when overclocking otherwise they are about identical w/the exception of different default cpu clock multipliers.

Edit:

compare side by side image.











According to MSI 140W


----------



## N2Gaming

OK thank you Eclipse. I'm just thinking about the Ph II X6 1075 for this mobo and since I'll have a back up I won't mind trying one out on it.


----------



## ecko no yaro

Guys, would this or this work with this mobo?
I know that in their description they will work an Intel motherboard instead of AMD's but, perhaps with OC the mobo it will run?
And forgive me if my questions are stupid..








Thx


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecko no yaro*


Guys, would this or this work with this mobo?
I know that in their description they will work an Intel motherboard instead of AMD's but, perhaps with OC the mobo it will run?
And forgive me if my questions are stupid..








Thx


It will run it but most likely not @ 1866 that is just to fast for the 790 chipset.


----------



## ecko no yaro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It will run it but most likely not @ 1866 that is just to fast for the 790 chipset.


I see.. so what is the max speed of the RAM for this mobo? @1600Mhz?
thx for the input though


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecko no yaro*


I see.. so what is the max speed of the RAM for this mobo? @1600Mhz?
thx for the input though










max speed will vary form CPU to CPU and MB to MB. I will say tho that you will almost certainly not see 1866 memory speeds on this board. I am not trying to dissuade you from getting the memory. It is nice to have memory that can go faster it leaves you room







. For instance I have 2000Mhz 7-9-7-24 but I run it at 1707 6-8-7-22.


----------



## ecko no yaro

@^ : thanks a bunch dude, well, I think I'll go with the 1866Mhz then, it's good enough for me to run it @1600Mhz, because if let say one day I'm upgrade my rig, those RAM would still got what it takes to accompany me lol


----------



## SwishaMane

yay, I just love first booting my rig and getting 'FF' constantly with no post, YAY! I'm having a CMOS checksum error every morning after my rig has been off all night. Battery? I have a cmos reset switch installed, not just a jumper, should I try a jumper?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11804840*
> yay, I just love first booting my rig and getting 'FF' constantly with no post, YAY! I'm having a CMOS checksum error every morning after my rig has been off all night. Battery? I have a cmos reset switch installed, not just a jumper, should I try a jumper?


You could try another bios instead of the one you are currently using

I've gotten something pretty much similar to your issue before but can't remember which bios gave me that(not sure if its the most recent or one of the latest ones).. all i remember was if I completely power off my computer & after a couple of hours turn it back on I was getting that crap... even if I unplugged the computer to move it somewhere else it happened as well... I tried troubleshooting tons of stuff(cables unplugging and plugging them again, changing overclock settings .. even at stock etc - it would always happen no matter what) ... then I realized I had installed a bios recently.. so decided to test an older one I had 1.4 and it stopped happening.

If changing the bios doesn't fix it.. you may try replacing the bios battery


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11801835*
> max speed will vary form CPU to CPU and MB to MB. *I will say tho that you will almost certainly not see 1866 memory speeds on this board.* I am not trying to dissuade you from getting the memory. It is nice to have memory that can go faster it leaves you room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For instance I have 2000Mhz 7-9-7-24 but I run it at 1707 6-8-7-22.


That's not true.

It's entirely dependent on the chip's IMC. I've seen 1940Mhz+ on this board with simple air setups.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11805126*
> You could try another bios instead of the one you are currently using
> 
> I've gotten something pretty much similar to your issue before but can't remember which bios gave me that(not sure if its the most recent or one of the latest ones).. all i remember was if I completely power off my computer & after a couple of hours turn it back on I was getting that crap... even if I unplugged the computer to move it somewhere else it happened as well... I tried troubleshooting tons of stuff(cables unplugging and plugging them again, changing overclock settings .. even at stock etc - it would always happen no matter what) ... then I realized I had installed a bios recently.. so decided to test an older one I had 1.4 and it stopped happening.
> 
> If changing the bios doesn't fix it.. you may try replacing the bios battery


I replaced battery, but haven't tested it since. If it does it again, i will look for which BIOS I have, and if there is a new one, if not, i will go back one and try that. Thanks/


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11806453*
> I replaced battery, but haven't tested it since. If it does it again, i will look for which BIOS I have, and if there is a new one, if not, i will go back one and try that. Thanks/


Hopefully starting it now with that new battery it gets fixed.... if not testing out the latest bios.. but if it still happens... then try an older bios I just tested 1.4 and its still fine on my side.

If all fails.... crap may be your mobo actually does have a real hardware issue - Replacement, Contacting support or RMA would be the only way for a fixing


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, I had 1F, and they released 1G, so Im gonan try that, if no go, Ill try 1E. I am messign with drive strength options, AND I had no problem before then at all, so I think that might be part of problem. So, I made some slight adjustments, I just wish I knew what 'AUTO' setting was so I could make appropriate adjustments. Some of them have 0.75x first, then 1.0x, 1.25x, 1.5x... Some start at 1.0x, then 1.25x, etc... so I ASSUME, AUTO will choose smallest value. SO, if smallest value is 0.75x, I boost those to 1.0x, and what options start at 1.0x, I have adjusted to 1.25x, after flash and full settings re-do, it posted perfect, AND actually posted faster than normal, even tho all settings are matching, except slight drive strength adjustments like I said... So I think I might have gotten her, but I do NOT know yet. I need this setup to last til Bulldozer gets here,


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;11805191*
> That's not true.
> 
> It's entirely dependent on the chip's IMC. I've seen 1940Mhz+ on this board with simple air setups.


i agree. i remember seeing a cpu-z screenshot with the ram at 2000mhz with a 965 c3 and 790fx-gd70. if i can remember where i saw it, i'll post it. i know i've seen a few people with thubans running 2000mhz ram with this mobo. msi does say it can do 2133mhz.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11806866*
> Well, I had 1F, and they released 1G, so Im gonan try that, if no go, Ill try 1E. I am messign with drive strength options, AND I had no problem before then at all, so I think that might be part of problem. So, I made some slight adjustments, I just wish I knew what 'AUTO' setting was so I could make appropriate adjustments. Some of them have 0.75x first, then 1.0x, 1.25x, 1.5x... Some start at 1.0x, then 1.25x, etc... so I ASSUME, AUTO will choose smallest value. SO, if smallest value is 0.75x, I boost those to 1.0x, and what options start at 1.0x, I have adjusted to 1.25x, after flash and full settings re-do, it posted perfect, AND actually posted faster than normal, even tho all settings are matching, except slight drive strength adjustments like I said... So I think I might have gotten her, but I do NOT know yet. I need this setup to last til Bulldozer gets here,


that's great.... well shut it off for hours, hopefully tomorrow it turns on perfectly fine with no issues

hahaha *bulldozer same here... I hope the prices go fair enough on both the cpu & mobo's


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11807645*
> that's great.... well shut it off for hours, hopefully tomorrow it turns on perfectly fine with no issues
> 
> hahaha *bulldozer same here... I hope the prices go fair enough on both the cpu & mobo's


Im worried about what small amount of mobos might be available at launch.

And no, Im not gonna turn my computer off for hours







It can wait til I go to bed tonight, lol, its running good and strong, I MIGHT turn it off for 30 mins or so...









Im looking forward to what DFI MIGHT do with BD and of course see what MSI has worked up.


----------



## luches

guys, I'm seriously considering buying this mobo as its on sale here for 130$ .
But I have heard some bad news about it being very incompatible with phenom II X6 and having weak VRMs and them frying up easily with a mere oc.
my questions :

1.does this mobo really have problem with X6 ??

2.what about weak VRM ?? if I cant get the same oc as my current old mobo, then it would be really disappointing !

3. is the rumor about this board's vrm frying up quite easily real ??

4. I heard this mobo can't use crossfire on win 7 ?? (Is this a joke or real )

edit: I heard VRM easily fry up when used with phenom X6 which is the main reason that worried me quite abit .... anyone tested this with phenom x6 ?

THX in advance


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;11805191*
> That's not true.
> 
> It's entirely dependent on the chip's IMC. I've seen 1940Mhz+ on this board with simple air setups.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11806927*
> i agree. i remember seeing a cpu-z screenshot with the ram at 2000mhz with a 965 c3 and 790fx-gd70. if i can remember where i saw it, i'll post it. i know i've seen a few people with thubans running 2000mhz ram with this mobo. msi does say it can do 2133mhz.


I humbly request stability testing. Yes it may run @ that speed but what is the sacrifice? Can you still OC the NB,(if not it's not worth it) can you still OC the core? I know it can and has been done but I have yet to this day seem a decent overclock on one of those that are running the memory that high and it be stable.

I really will not ever talk about bench clocks because to me they are worthless. If I can not run it 24/7/365 with out the BSOD then it does me no good. That is one of the reasons I run 4Ghz. Yes I can run higher and yes it is moderately stable but I want complete stability and will settle for nothing less.


----------



## fruitflavor

update on my flaming boards: i'm pretty sure it was my cheapo psu that caused the fire. on 12 v it sometimes read 14v instead. now with my antec 750 it reads 12.5v on program. these are both on stock speed but under stress. still i'm not going to oc on this board with x6. maybe if i go back to x2 and move my x6 to elsewhere. guess lesson learned is to always purchase quality psu.


----------



## SwishaMane

I hear the x6 arent even really worth it, they scale for crap and blow boards. Stick with an x4


----------



## luches

Quote:


> update on my flaming boards: i'm pretty sure it was my cheapo psu that caused the fire. on 12 v it sometimes read 14v instead. now with my antec 750 it reads 12.5v on program. these are both on stock speed but under stress. still i'm not going to oc on this board with x6. maybe if i go back to x2 and move my x6 to elsewhere. guess lesson learned is to always purchase quality psu.
> __________________


I See you got X6 on GD70 . So I take your advice for other X6 owners is not to go GD70 if they want to OC, right ??

I have gotten a golden deal on this board, but prefer no to find my house burnt when back from college ! Thats why im asking you this !

Quote:


> I hear the x6 arent even really worth it, they scale for crap and blow boards. Stick with an x4


Um..that statement is as valid as my old mam's whining... you're denying all the greatness X6 brought and say it blows up boards !!! You have your fun with you x4 and let me heve fun with my X6, no offense


----------



## SwishaMane

w/e, lol I was just giving advice based on what we've heard about it. Maybe the GD-70 can hold up, I know mine would and yawn at it, NB and VRMs on water, 35C load, stock air is a whole another world. At least change the TIM on the NB application, and/or add a small fan, something...


----------



## luches

dont worry my friend, inside my HAF 932 is a hurricane..... The number of fans is 2 digit and its cold here. I wouldn't run 1090 if I hadn't already prepared a beasty cold case for it !


----------



## SwishaMane

99 fans!







LOL, j/k.


----------



## luches

nah, but in total 13 . If i let it out of the window, it goes straight and wont go down XD


----------



## smoke420

whats the max NB voltage? If temps are not a problem.


----------



## SwishaMane

1.4v NB I would say is max. I got mine 1.32v, which is about 1.28 in BIOS, at 2800mhz NB stable.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420;11815607*
> whats the max NB voltage? If temps are not a problem.


ive reached 2700mhz @ 1.2v cpu-nb


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11817071*
> 1.4v NB I would say is max. I got mine 1.32v, which is about 1.28 in BIOS, at 2800mhz NB stable.


My settings exactly. Running 2800Mhz NB with 1.28 CPU-NB in BIOS.


----------



## SwishaMane

cpu-nb is NOT NB vcore, theres a definate setting for that, cpu-nb can go as high as 1.55, but I hear you dont want to go over what your cpu vcore is. Im 4ghz at 1.45vcore (rounded) and got my cpu-nb at 1.4, dont think I need it tho.

From what I understand CPU - NB voltage is the power for what drives the connection between the two, I think its on die (cpu).

Anyone know what errors '08' and '2A' stand for, bout to check manual or MSI site... Both of those are the error I STILL get first boot after sitting off all night. Two days in row all I need id to hit reset button,a nd boom, perfect, but I get either of those at boot, like they are both related to same thing, just minor difference. IDK, HELP!!!


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11817071*
> 1.4v NB I would say is max. I got mine 1.32v, which is about 1.28 in BIOS, at 2800mhz NB stable.


thanks but still a little confused sorry. question does it depend on temp?

I see all the time 1.55 is the max cpu vcore for 24/7 running.

My question is it safe to go higher for 24/7 running if my temps never past 49c?

Same with nb you say 1.4 is max but my temps at 1.4 never past 40c do i still have headroom?

load temps prime95 after 5 hours.
cpu=46c @1.6v nb=39c @1.38


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420;11818366*
> thanks but still a little confused sorry. question does it depend on temp?
> 
> I see all the time 1.55 is the max cpu vcore for 24/7 running.
> 
> My question is it safe to go higher for 24/7 running if my temps never past 49c?
> 
> Same with nb you say 1.4 is max but my temps at 1.4 never past 40c do i still have headroom?
> 
> load temps prime95 after 5 hours.
> cpu=46c @1.6v nb=39c @1.38


1.55v is max for both, according to AMD, cpu vcore and cpu-nb. I just dropped my nb down to 1.35v according to Everest, and cpu-nb to 1.3, Im perfectly stable so far, about 40 min into OCCT Linpack test.

Im gonna look into what CPU PLL and PHY DDR voltages are. I figured out vref is 1/2 of DRAM voltage, according to the info when you hover over that option. 1.76 vDRAM equals .881 vref


----------



## mastical

I got the 2a a few days ago. Reinstalled windows n it went away. Couldn't find an answer about it either.


----------



## x_bonez

Hey guys. First post in this forum;

I have an MSI 790-fx GD70 currently running a x4 965 with a Corsair H50. I'm looking to upgrade to a 1090T. Now, I've been reading about some people having issues with the x6 on the GD70 to the extent that kills the board. Can anyone shed some light on this? Has the issue been fixed, or were those people just the unlucky few?

With my 965BE I've had no issues at all. I've pushed upto 1.5V without any issues so far.
Also, worth noting is that I use the 140W version of the 965.

EDIT: I also updated BIOS about a week ago.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x_bonez;11819177*
> Hey guys. First post in this forum;
> 
> I have an MSI 790-fx GD70 currently running a x4 965 with a Corsair H50. I'm looking to upgrade to a 1090T. Now, I've been reading about some people having issues with the x6 on the GD70 to the extent that kills the board. Can anyone shed some light on this? Has the issue been fixed, or were those people just the unlucky few?
> 
> With my 965BE I've had no issues at all. I've pushed upto 1.5V without any issues so far.
> Also, worth noting is that I use the 140W version of the 965.
> 
> EDIT: I also updated BIOS about a week ago.


I just made the switch yesterday myself (from the 965BE to the 1090T) and no issues so far. Have been OC'ing and I am presently at 3.9Ghz/1.3V stable (5 hr. Prime21).

All I did was make sure I had the latest BIOS (1.G aka 1.16) installed, set all my BIOS setting to optimal (in the BIOS) and then made the switch.

I did have one small issue in that the 6 cores were not showing in my monitoring software but that was a Win 7 issue which I quickly resolved after Googling it up. Your CPU temps may also be off by some 10-12C. This means that what your monitors read (Core Temp, HW Monitor, AOD, etc.) will be some 10-12C lower than the real temp. Core Temp for example allows you to "offset" the CPU temp until AMD gets this fixed. Most seem to just add 10C to whatever they see as the CPU Temp.

Other than that, I have not read of anyone else having a problem of boards burning up or anything like that to be honest.


----------



## jayflores

just dont abuse the voltage tweak menu. hehe mine is old as hell.. still kicking above 4ghz


----------



## x_bonez

Thanks for the reply. Lets hope everything works well for me too. I'll just make sure I update my BIOS before switching them out.
It does make sense that if the board handled a 140W CPU, it shouldn't have problems with a 125W one.

However, I've read that because the 790FX employs a 4+1 phase switch (or something like that), it has problems. Dunno.


----------



## antuk15

Just as a warning my 790FX GD70 died within 45mins of installing my 1075T









It starts with the motherboard whining under load, so if you install a hexacore and you get whining while stress testing stop the test and shut down your computer and let things cool down.


----------



## SwishaMane

Mebbe people were using the phase controls instead of disabling them.

Here's my lastest stability test, looks good, only gonna do a 1.5 hour test cause that 100% load, and if it was gonna fail, it would have, lol.

nb never broke 34C, lol


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11819477*
> Just as a warning my 790FX GD70 died within 45mins of installing my 1075T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It starts with the motherboard whining under load, so if you install a hexacore and you get whining while stress testing stop the test and shut down your computer and let things cool down.


Sorry to hear that. Any idea as to why that may have happened? Would be interesting to see what happens bu re-installing your old CPU.

I see you now have an awesome board! That may be my next purchase down the line.


----------



## x_bonez

@antuk15: Thanks for the info. I'll make sure I listen carefully for that sound when stress testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11819509*
> Mebbe people were using the phase controls instead of disabling them.


And from where can I disable this? And what effect does that have?

Also, I need the combination to be able to sustain loads for long since I fold on that rig so its at 100% load 24 hours a day.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Sorry to hear that. Any idea as to why that may have happened? Would be interesting to see what happens bu re-installing your old CPU.

I see you now have an awesome board! That may be my next purchase down the line.


Basically when you over clock the Hexa cores they draw/require more power then the GD70's 4-phase power system can supply = Popped VRM's.

And yes, the Crosshair Extreme is an awesome bit of kit


----------



## x_bonez

Yeah, thats what it seems. Most poeple who've OC'ed and run it full load for long have ruined their motherboards. I don't wanna risk it since buying a new motherboard just short of bulldozer is a waste. I'm gonna just stick with the 965 until bulldozer, i guess.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x_bonez*


Yeah, thats what it seems. Most poeple who've OC'ed and run it full load for long have ruined their motherboards. I don't wanna risk it since buying a new motherboard just short of bulldozer is a waste. I'm gonna just stick with the 965 until bulldozer, i guess.


Should be all we need







Im MORE then happy enough with my x4 on ddr3 1600.

The phase adjustments should be in the BIOS hardware monitor or w/e, somewhere


----------



## luches

I too thank you guys for your reply about hexa-core .. I too got a golden deal on this board but now gonna drop it. Just short of bulldozer, a mobo upgrade is not really a good brain wave ^^ . Not mention I dont know if it will last 5 min under my 1090 or not !


----------



## illtoxic

I had a question for everyone out there....

What do you think is preferable for this motherboard?

4 2gig ram sticks all slots used

or 2 4g ram sticks 2 slots used..

Thank you for your input!!!!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illtoxic;11829647*
> I had a question for everyone out there....
> 
> What do you think is preferable for this motherboard?
> 
> 4 2gig ram sticks all slots used
> 
> or 2 4g ram sticks 2 slots used..
> 
> Thank you for your input!!!!


Buy 2 x 4gb .. why? Simple... then later on buy 2 x 4gb you get 16gb









This way you actually save money.

but if its out of your budget... then get 4 x 2gb


----------



## illtoxic

Well I currently have the 4 2 gig OCZ 1600 BE as seen in signature. But I was under the impression it was best to use 2 slots rather than the 4 because it gets cranked down?


----------



## SwishaMane

I use all 4 slots for 8GB of RAM, and all I did was change the divider for 1600 and its worked, BUT, I had some stability probs I had to work out with timings and drive strengths. Im lucky to be 1600 stable, all 4 dimms, @ 8-8-8-24-1t, depending on your mobo, CPU and RAM specifically, you might need to go 9-9-9-27 type of timings, or just downclock them on the 1333 divider. 1333 at 7-7-7 is the same as 1600 at 9-9-9... Both, difference wise, is minimal. You might open a 1GB rar file 1 sec faster at 1600... lol

BTW, Im using the Corsair Dominators AMD (green heatsink) version 8GB kit, 4x2GB. Not the greatest ddr3 kit, given its 1333 at 9-9-9-24 stock, BUT, like I said, I am 1600 stable with tighter timings, thanks to drive strength options I THINK, LOL...


----------



## smoke420

any new pc games worth getting?
Games I have..
metro 2033,nba 2k11,AVP,Blackops,007 blood stone,metal of honor,crysis,crysis warhead,UT3,justcause2,Kane and lynch,kane and lynch2,Singularity,dirt2,nfs shift,nfs hot pursuit,Nail'd,Fuel,juiced2,sonic and sega all-stars racing,mafia 2,Star wars the force unleashed,Star wars the force unleashed 2,spiderman shattered dimensions,Tron Evolution,Star craft 2,Fallout New Vegas,Divinity 2,Arcania-gothic 4


----------



## SwishaMane

Diablo III, Crysis 2, Barbie Adventures 6... uhh


----------



## Kahbrohn

Mass Effect 1, when you ar4e done, migrate that charactyer to Mass Effect 2. Mass Effect 3 will be out later in 2011 and you will be able to migrate the character from ME2 to ME3.

Dragon Age was interesting for me...


----------



## smoke420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Diablo III, Crysis 2, Barbie Adventures 6... uhh


so no.gonna give barbie adventures a shot.lol


----------



## SwishaMane

smoke420, what EXACTLY does that name entail? Or does the Swish already understand.

Don't forget LEGO Island, still got meh copy of that... w00t


----------



## smoke420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


smoke420, what EXACTLY does that name entail? Or does the Swish already understand.

Don't forget LEGO Island, still got meh copy of that... w00t


no explanation necessary.With a name like SwishaMane im sure you understand.lol


----------



## illtoxic

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## illtoxic

OK....lol...This OCZ ram is nothing but trouble!

My question now is...What is the best ram money can buy for this mobo/965BE C3?

Would it be the Corsair XMS3?
or > 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145321

Maybe this one ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314 < I am leaning towards the G.Skill....any input!?


----------



## SwishaMane

Cant run 3 dimms, 1,2 or 4... Personally, I would go for whatever amount you want, in a x2 flavor at dd3 1600, with sub CAS 9 timings. If you want 4gb, Id get 2x2gb, ddr3 1600 at 8-8-8 ro less, or 8gb 2x4gb, etc...


----------



## illtoxic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Cant run 3 dimms, 1,2 or 4... Personally, I would go for whatever amount you want, in a x2 flavor at dd3 1600, with sub CAS 9 timings. If you want 4gb, Id get 2x2gb, ddr3 1600 at 8-8-8 ro less, or 8gb 2x4gb, etc...



Thanks for the insight!


----------



## fruitflavor

tighter timings >>> speed in benching it seems


----------



## SwishaMane

I solved my 08 2A error, NB initialization. I just happened to think about it. Been booting perfect with lower voltages at 2600 NB. Since most people calculate how much nb you need as a 3x multi to the DRAM freq., (800mhz should only need a 2400mhz nb) 2600 should be more then enough, with headroom should I get RAM stable at 201 to 210. Thats a tough task tho, as Im already OCd hardcore between ddr 1333 and 1600, with tighter than stock timings on full 4 dimms. I'm already ahead of the game on the RAM. You guys are thinking, 201??? Where 275 and 350fsb, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitflavor;11857521*
> tighter timings >>> speed in benching it seems


Only on AMD systems for some reason. Its when you get the combo of both that you're like, "Aww chyuh"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11858329*
> 
> Only on AMD systems for some reason. Its when you get the combo of both that you're like, "Aww chyuh"


It's due to the bottleneck in the IMC and FSB. If you run a benchmark at stock @ say 1600 and then run it again @ 1333 the difference will be insignificant. Thats because at 200(FSB) and 2000 (IMC) there is a huge bottleneck. I have tried as hard as I could to get the rated throughput out of my ram and just cant get the NB and FSB up high enough.

On intel they have a quad pumped bus as well as mostly start out faster on the bus speed to begin with. It is nothing for a 400 FSB on an intel.

Also you will find that some timing changes do almost nothing. like going from 8 to 7 for me, but going from 7 to 6 is a huge difference. Also it is the first number in the timings that will make the most difference.


----------



## froxic

Finally i took off mainboard and change tim at NB and SB heatsink. Was there "pink cheewgum" - so I replace it by Gelid extreme.

TEMPS : iddle / load (C)
before : 48-50 / 55-58
after : 42-44 / 47-49

So I think its worth it and I recommend this action. This week come 1100T and testing begins...


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;11862655*
> Finally i took off mainboard and change tim at NB and SB heatsink. Was there "pink cheewgum" - so I replace it by Gelid extreme.
> 
> TEMPS : iddle / load (C)
> before : 48-50 / 55-58
> after : 42-44 / 47-49
> 
> So I think its worth it and I recommend this action. This week come 1100T and testing begins...


The nb/sb TIM change is highly recommended for everyone, we were doing it early last year, lol, and before probably. pink chewing gum is about right, took you longer to clean the heatsink then it did to do everything else combined didnt it? Did for me, when i was using the stock cooling.


----------



## GrimReaperX

Hi, I made a update on my BIOS through Windows. My computer switched off just in the beginning. Now it is not working I have tried with floppy disc and ROM file but it did not work. I heard that this motherboard has M-Flash. Can any of you make me a back up and uploaded it here I would be very greatful or if you have any other solution please replay!


----------



## SwishaMane

Put the contents of the bios download folder onto the root of a usb drive, get into bios, M-flash, and find that directory, and update. If you can't get into the BIOS cause its corrupted, I believe this mobo has dual BIOS, and there might be a trick to getting backup bios to boot. I dont recall if it has dual bios or not tho, no ones talked about it here I dont think.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperX;11863182*
> Hi, I made a update on my BIOS through Windows. My computer switched off just in the beginning. Now it is not working I have tried with floppy disc and ROM file but it did not work. I heard that this motherboard has M-Flash. Can any of you make me a back up and uploaded it here I would be very greatful or if you have any other solution please replay!


Just reset CMOS, you have a button for it on the motherboard.... hold it for a few seconds... there is also a jumper for it too.. its in your mobo's manual - it will reset you back to your original bios.

It is never recommended to flash the bios through running the OS - because of issues like that
M-flash thing.. all you need is a USB flash drive... just download the bios files from msi's website and place the content from inside the zip on the root of the USB... and restart the computer enter the bios screen... select mflash follow the onscreen instructions for flashing


----------



## SwishaMane

CMOS resets work too... lol


----------



## GrimReaperX

I have tried reseting CMOS it did not work. Moreover, when i try to switch on my PC there is only black screen.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperX;11865014*
> I have tried reseting CMOS it did not work. Moreover, when i try to switch on my PC there is only black screen.


that means... yup your bios got crapped out

RMA would be your only solution - next time don't do it again under Windows


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperX;11865014*
> I have tried reseting CMOS it did not work. Moreover, when i try to switch on my PC there is only black screen.


Lemme guess, 'ff' just flashes on the LED constantly? Its bricked.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11865743*
> Lemme guess, 'ff' just flashes on the LED constantly? Its bricked.


agreed!


----------



## GrimReaperX

Actually not XD as far as I remember it says 0E I will send it for RMA after bank holiday. I can only tell that it recognize memory stic as without it there is 8 bibs and with it there is only 3 or 4. When I click CTrl+Home the led on memory stick is on, however is not flshing which means it is reading it. The led is steady which never happened before.


----------



## jayflores

new 24/7 setup.


----------



## froxic

Very nice OC with very low voltages. Especialy 1.2V with 2600NB as awesome  How much can CPU do with 1.45V? 4.15? I think that you have luck to very good chip!


----------



## SwishaMane

Jeez ow, I needed 1.425vcore to get 4ghz, but stock vcore! :O Awsome.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11871159*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new 24/7 setup.


I always wondered what temps do the stock clocks get you at 4ghz? You got one of the lucky chips


----------



## jayflores

@froxic, thanks man! yes. been lucky with these settings, i just tweaked cpu-vdda and cpu-pll..







with regards to the cpu-nb freq and voltage, 1.2v will do upto 2700mhz.









@swishamane, It started out to be stable at 1.43vcore, you might want to tweak your cpu-vdda and cpu-pll.









@sendblink, i experience ambient temp. @ 28c.. i idle around 30ish.. full load @ 48ish c







ofcourse with my trusty thermalrightVX


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11874547*
> @swishamane, It started out to be stable at 1.43vcore, you might want to tweak your cpu-vdda and cpu-pll.


I have tweaked vdda and cpu-pll, but IDK exactly what to tweak them to, or what they are for precisely. Ive adjusted them what feels like a few steps above stock. bout it


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11874547*
> @sendblink, i experience ambient temp. @ 28c.. i idle around 30ish.. full load @ 48ish c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse with my trusty thermalrightVX


That seems fine but I get lower than that on my noctua but ofcourse a tiny bit lower ambients than yours but having higher voltages both cpu/nb I've managed max 46c on 4ghz 1.45v nb 2600 1.25v ... so I'd guess you could get much lower if you had it too .... Now I need to get my hands on a chip like yours getting 4ghz stable on stock voltages


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11875373*
> That seems fine but I get lower than that on my noctua but ofcourse a tiny bit lower ambients than yours but having higher voltages both cpu/nb I've managed max 46c on 4ghz 1.45v nb 2600 1.25v ... so I'd guess you could get much lower if you had it too .... Now I need to get my hands on a chip like yours getting 4ghz stable on stock voltages


yeah, im planning to mount in kaze's for push/pull am just waiting for my brother to send it ovger and by theway still booting with AS5, been thinking to replace it with TX4 though. have you tried it?

these are the first 965be c3's that are released, i believe.

will do some updates once i hit more than 4ghz, i dont need monster clocks. because i need voltages as low as possible and less heat for 24/7 usage.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;11874711*
> I have tweaked vdda and cpu-pll, but IDK exactly what to tweak them to, or what they are for precisely. Ive adjusted them what feels like a few steps above stock. bout it


I raised cpu-vdda at 1.325v and cpu-pll at 2.652.. and lowered cpu-v until it becomes stable. (start high enough around 1.475)

watch temps because it really matters for low vcore runs..


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11882813*
> yeah, im planning to mount in kaze's for push/pull am just waiting for my brother to send it ovger and by theway still booting with AS5, been thinking to replace it with TX4 though. have you tried it?
> 
> these are the first 965be c3's that are released, i believe.
> 
> will do some updates once i hit more than 4ghz, i dont need monster clocks. because i need voltages as low as possible and less heat for 24/7 usage.


No I haven't managed to test TX4, you've just motivated me to order some soon







just for fun

But yeah the Ultrakaze will sure give you a very nice improvement... 3k or 2k which ever of them are great... tell your brother to hurry up! lol I will soon buy many fans for testings those Kaze 3k version, San Ace, GT AP 15/18 and Zalman F3 & as well make 3 shrouds... just to play with it to find which configuration gives me the best benefit.. then save the rest of fans as backups.

Yeah its better to have a 24/7 settings which has great low temps while maintaining a decent overclock.


----------



## cybergenie

Hi there!
I am trying to unlock a Phenom II 555 on this motherboard (updated to 1.G).
I found some general guides but nothing specific to this board.

When I enable "unlock CPU core" plus ACC, I get an FF after boot.
Have to clear CMOS to be able to get back.

I read that it might be neccessary to rise the voltage, but those settings are greyed out.
EDIT: found how to increment those values. My H/W monitor claims the CPU Vcore to be 1.392V and NB 1.208V, which of the settings should I change, if ay all?

This board is listed under "AMD K10.5* Core & Cache Unlocking Guide", but the links go to cryptic pages (like "AUTO = 10x, NB 2000, HT 2000").
Figuring what he meant, I tired to lock NB and HT to 2000, same thing, FF.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys just did a new run on 3dmark vantage...

Version: 1.0.2.1
1/5/11 10:24:47 AM
Id: 2836526
Score:
P16376 3DMarks
Share:
Score Histogram of Similar Systems

Add to compare
Name

Description

Processor
ProcessorAMD Phenom II X4 955
Processor clock3600 MHz
Physical / logical processors1 / 4
# of cores4
Graphics Card
Graphics CardATI Radeon HD 5850
# of cards1
SLI / CrossFire Off
Memory1024 MB
Core clock1000 MHz
Memory clock1250 MHz
Driver nameATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
Driver version8.801.0.0
Driver status Not FM Approved
General
Operating system64-bit Windows 7 (6.1.7600)
MotherboardMICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 790FX-GD70(MS-7577)
Hard drive model
Memory4096 MB
Module 1
2048 MB OCZ 9 @ 533 MHz
Module 2
2048 MB OCZ 9 @ 533 MHz
Detailed scores

3DMark Score16376.28 3DMarks

Graphics Score18303.7

CPU Score12444.86

Jane Nash56.05 FPS

New Calico51.1 FPS

AI Test1615.86 operations/s

Physics Test19.16 operations/s

Texture Fill65.91 texels/s

Color Fill7.9 pixels/s

Pixel Shader63.08 FPS

Stream Out42.68 FPS

GPU Particles64.96 FPS

Perlin Noise178.53 FPS


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybergenie;11896469*
> Hi there!
> I am trying to unlock a Phenom II 555
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own the GD70 (yet :evil: ) but unlocking a PII 5xx is not really that dependent on the board, it's dependent on the chip itself. My 550 becomes a PII x4 B50 (950) stable to 3.7, after that I'm limited by my board, but I'm on a tangent.
> 
> Your chip my have issues in the locked core(s) and that is why you're unable to unlock it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cybergenie

_Your chip my have issues in the locked core(s) and that is why you're unable to unlock it._

Wouldn't it at least still boot with the 2 good cores?

I could then test the other cores.
But at this point, it immediately goes FF.

Reading various posts, some claim that you have to rise some voltages (which: VDD??), some say the RAM might have issues, other write that one has to lower the frequencies....


----------



## cybergenie

Hi again,
just tried another Phenom II 555, same thing, FF right away.

Here are some specs of what I have:

MSI 790FX-GD70, Version 1.1, frimware 1.G

2x 2GB DDR3 1600MHz Dual Channel, Kingston HyperX BLU, KHX1600C9D3B1K2/4GX

ps=Ultra X-Finity 600W
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=23

some PCI-e 2400 ATI card

I haven't hooked up any HD or anything else yet, just trying out the basics.

I go into the cell menue, set "unlock CPU core" and "Advanced CC" to "enabled" and save it all.

FF

Do I need to do anything else in the BIOS to unlock?

I got the CPUs at frys, both had a new label, but both seem to have been used before.
There were some wedge marks on the processors.

Is it possible that frys just uses new boxes for returned CPUs?

Thanks!


----------



## SwishaMane

Just buy an x4, LOL


----------



## cybergenie

Any actual help instead of smartass comments?

Something like, "yes, set (unlock CPU core) and (Advanced CC) to "enabled" is all you need to do" should do!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybergenie;11927095*
> Any actual help instead of smartass comments?
> 
> Something like, "yes, set (unlock CPU core) and (Advanced CC) to "enabled" is all you need to do" should do!


saying things like that won't get you anywhere on this thread and basically the entire site. keep that in mind when you ask a question and some people make suggestions and try to help. its a forum; you're gonna get some comments you dont like. you may have a chip that won't unlock. try unlocking the cores and giving it more cpu voltage. you may want to try giving the individual cores a little extra too. yes, unlock cpu core. and maybe go advanced core control to give 3 and 4 (or 2 and 3 if its numbered 0,1,2,3) a boost. remember, just cause it has 4 physical cores, it doesn't mean that you can unlock em and use em. its all a crap shoot.


----------



## cybergenie

Appreciate your input, but not saying things like that didn't get me any further, too.
I'm amazed that such people exist in EVERY forum. I mean, if they are unwilling (or uncapable) to help, then why even bother?
Why such a useless comment?
Instead of answering actual questions?

So now I learned that the two steps (Unlock and ACC) were right, I will try the voltage as you kindly mentioned, again.
But rising the voltages "a little extra too", how much roughly?

With the old CPU I went up to 1.5V and 1.3V (NB), is that enough?

3 cores would be fine with me. Paid $59 for it. The 3 core was $100.
I haven't tried higher voltages with this (exchanged) CPU yet.

Thanks!


----------



## SwishaMane

Wait wait wait, you're not referring to ME with my "smartass" comments are you? Cause uh, when you got a chip that doesnt boot as an x4, chances are you aren't gonna "persuade" it to boot as an x4, thats why I said just get an x4. But regardless, Im sure your zero rep, and your entire 5 posts (so far) are gonna get you far on these forums. Especially when one of your first posts is disrespect. So, congrats, you've managed to disrespect someone who's been in this thread since almost day one, has 100x times more experience with this board, and respect from his fellow forum members here in the thread and the entire forums.

Anyway, I'm still willing to help. You should probably try just 'Unlock CPU cores' with ACC disabled. I unlocked a 555 for a friends build with just the unlock option, but other than that, I dont have any unlocking experience.

1.3v NB is fine, that comes out to about 1.35-138v in reality. CPU vcore shouldn't need anymore than 1.5v to get to 4ghz, let alone help unlock the cores. Boost your CPU-NB volts to about 1.3 too, and boost PLL a couple clicks up just because. Hopefully you can unlock the chip, nothing better than a $60 quad PhII,









But seriously, the only reason I made a "smartass" comment is because it seemed pretty common sense to me. IF you by two dual cores and they dont unlock, just get a f***ing quad, LOL


----------



## jayflores

chill.. lol


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybergenie;11931217*
> Appreciate your input, but not saying things like that didn't get me any further, too.
> I'm amazed that such people exist in EVERY forum. I mean, if they are unwilling (or uncapable) to help, then why even bother?
> Why such a useless comment?
> Instead of answering actual questions?
> 
> So now I learned that the two steps (Unlock and ACC) were right, I will try the voltage as you kindly mentioned, again.
> But rising the voltages "a little extra too", how much roughly?
> 
> With the old CPU I went up to 1.5V and 1.3V (NB), is that enough?
> 
> 3 cores would be fine with me. Paid $59 for it. The 3 core was $100.
> I haven't tried higher voltages with this (exchanged) CPU yet.
> 
> Thanks!


One problem is that when you set unlock to enabled, you're automatically forced to use a certain core as core0. When you're not unlocking, it's possible that you're using any two of the Core 1, 2, or 3. If Core0 was faulty already and you unlock it, there's no option to disable core0, even if the other 3 cores are functional. Hence the automatic FF.

I had this similar problem when building my friend's build. He got a 555 and it worked great as a dual. But when I unlocked it, nothing would boot up, it would only work if core0 was selected and nothing else. This lead me to switch it to my board and I was able to get it to work as a tri-core, since Core0, 2, 3 worked, but Core1 was the faulty one. Unfortunately, his Asus board didn't have the option of disabling Core1, while having Core4 enabled, so he is currently stuck with a dual core.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11946917*
> chill.. lol


Wow is that stable with Prime or LinX or just benchmark stable?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;11946917*
> chill.. lol


chill as in after the test I'm still on 30c on the cores even with 1.56v =P









I dont get how are you getting a higher cpu score than me... it can't be the ram does make a big difference(+169 points)... since its pretty much same overclock settings on the rest.. but i had 214 on fsb you had 211

if it is the ram... then crap i need to upgrade now lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

been a while sense I have run 06.

XFX needs to get my replacement 5870 to me!!!!!!!!!

Send: it's the ram speed


----------



## jayflores

@send, yeah i use a little bump in ram freq;s.









@kokin, for 4.0ghz i can run burn test @ max level. for 15runs










@send, nice run!!


----------



## Simpleton

hi i was just curious if some 1 was up for giving me a hand on hitting 4.0 i have a good idea on what im doing but id like to jump on vent or something with some1 that has hit it before just to b on the safe side for questions i think my set up is capable of hitting it with ease


----------



## sendblink23

@ eclipseaudio4 & jayflores

well yeah.. time to burn my ram... and get some good reliable branded ones








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11954272*
> hi i was just curious if some 1 was up for giving me a hand on hitting 4.0 i have a good idea on what im doing but id like to jump on vent or something with some1 that has hit it before just to b on the safe side for questions i think my set up is capable of hitting it with ease


Problem with your CPU.... its a C2 version(140w).. that means it runs much hotter + requires more voltage as well.... and another issue allot of them do not reach 4Ghz :/

Well lets say yours is lucky and it does reach 4ghz.. hopefully *eclipseaudio4*... will help you.. he had a C2

At least i do know that on that C2 chip... it needs around 1.5v - 1.55v cpu voltage for it to stable 4ghz... which is really hot.... I'm not sure if with your current air cooler if its enough for it.. you definitely need some good ambient temps... a C3 (125w) chip does 4Ghz between 1.4v - 1.46v .. unless if its like *jayflores* who has a lucky C3 chip which does 4ghz on stock voltage 1.37v even on Air.


----------



## Simpleton

u know what i think i messed up i think it is the 125w the product number is HDZ965FBGMBOX i just googled it and it sayed it was 125w is this correct?


----------



## Simpleton

btw thank u for the quick reply


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11954765*
> btw thank u for the quick reply


Perfect.. I'm going to update in a tiny bit this post with 3 stable settings for 4ghz

*UPDATE*
Little notice.. these are stable for me... you could probably do them on same voltage as mine, lower or higher.. since not all CPU's are the same - but give them a try
Quote:


> use any of these that i use 24/7....
> 1.
> 244x16.5 - cpu voltage (v): 1.46v
> nb x11 - cpu-nb voltage (v): 1.25v
> ht x9 - leave auto the voltage(the same goes for everything else)
> 
> 2. again same voltage settings
> 200(you may use 201)x20
> nb x13 = 2600
> ht x10 = 2000
> 
> 3. again same voltage settings
> 250x16
> nb x 11 = 2750
> ht x 10 = 2500
> 
> Your Ram set it at the recommended rated settings - or overclock them if you want.. that is your choice - as well if you want to go higher on anything else... well play with the settings again its your choice
> 
> Now what I posted is what I use stable... if you can do it on lower voltage great if you need more.. then increase them... don't forget to always stress test(prime95 *Blend 2-3 hrs or more is good enough, IBT - IntelsBurnTest - more than 20 runs on Maximum, linX - run it as administrator - using *All button pressed more than 20 passes) to insure its stable for you


hopefully this works for you

Forgot to say.. PLEASE set your self that goal for max temps to be 55c (on your CPU Cores)... if you get anything higher than that... then do not use that overclock.. lower the settings .. I'd suggest for monitoring your temps use HWmonitor

AMD says max safe temp is 62c .. but set your goal to keep it inside the 50's zone - much colder better for your cpu


----------



## Simpleton

u rock thank u man my idle is around 32 right now with out coolnquiet on


----------



## Simpleton

ok quick question on my ram i messed with it a little and i set it to recommended volts and timings but to get it to 1600 i had to change it from auto to 1:4 is that ok?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11955078*
> u rock thank u man my idle is around 32 right now with out coolnquiet on


Number 1 rule for overclocking - disable Cool N Quiet
Hhaah I read it wrong.. I understood *CnQ *On ... reading it again i saw you wrote before it "With out" lol ok your good


----------



## Simpleton

is 32 a good idle for start tho?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11955168*
> ok quick question on my ram i messed with it a little and i set it to recommended volts and timings but to get it to 1600 i had to change it from auto to 1:4 is that ok?


As long as they are stable it won't be any issue


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11955195*
> is 32 a good idle for start tho?


Well is not that bad... idle really doesn't mean much... what really matter its the max temps...

some people idle at 40c(when on 4ghz) and their max load temp reaches only 57c which is considered good enough... as long as you do not reach 60c hahaha you are good


----------



## Simpleton

ahhh ok


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11955296*
> ahhh ok


well good luck... if anything (issues) post here.. someone else could continue helping out... I'm heading off to bed - work early tomorrow









If you succeed please post a screen shot having HWMonitor, CPU-Z ( 2 cpu-z windows: main cpu tab & memory tab) & showing the stress test you have done finished


----------



## Simpleton

will do man thank u for the help


----------



## pendrago

Well, I think it's time to move on and to change my CPU.
So... I thought about buying either:

AMD Phenom II X4 970 (HDZ970FBGMBOX)
 or ...

AMD Phenom™ II X6 1055 T (it's a comparison between two versions of 1055T and 970).

The price for 970 is almost the same as for 1055 T but the only problem is that (as I noticed) 1055 T (both 95 and 125 W versions) are not Black Edition :/

Which one would you suggest to me? My current chip is Ph II 945 and it's also non BE version (and additionally Rev. 2 :/ ).

Which one should I choose in your opinion?
Thubans seem to be quite good at OC and those very low temp (even under heavy loads).
Deneb is just Deneb (expanded version of 965 if I am not wrong?) but it should be quite a nice chip to OC too.

Any thougts, suggestions, comments ... anything?


----------



## hyujmn

My brother picked up this motherboard a week ago for $60 brand new at Frys!! Put it together last night with a used Phenom II x3 720 we got from the forums along with 8gbs Mushkin DDR3 1600 c9 RAM. Currently working on overclocking the sucker. Had it stable at 3.3 ghz after a quick voltage bump.

I love this board.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;11961244*
> Well, I think it's time to move on and to change my CPU.
> So... I thought about buying either:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 970 (HDZ970FBGMBOX)
> or ...
> 
> AMD Phenom™ II X6 1055 T (it's a comparison between two versions of 1055T and 970).
> 
> The price for 970 is almost the same as for 1055 T but the only problem is that (as I noticed) 1055 T (both 95 and 125 W versions) are not Black Edition :/
> 
> Which one would you suggest to me? My current chip is Ph II 945 and it's also non BE version (and additionally Rev. 2 :/ ).
> 
> Which one should I choose in your opinion?
> Thubans seem to be quite good at OC and those very low temp (even under heavy loads).
> Deneb is just Deneb (expanded version of 965 if I am not wrong?) but it should be quite a nice chip to OC too.
> 
> Any thougts, suggestions, comments ... anything?


if your gonna get a quad go with the 955 or 965. either will oc the same as the 970 imo. if you get a 1055t go with the 95w. if you get the x6 you'll need to upgrade your ram if your gonna oc the cpu. that 1066 is probably pushed to its limit already. get some 1600mhz cas6 or 7. if your just gaming you wont see a diff between the x4 and the x6 btw.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11961716*
> if your gonna get a quad go with the 955 or 965. either will oc the same as the 970 imo. if you get a 1055t go with the 95w. if your just gaming you wont see a diff between the x4 and the x6.


I got the 970 , the stock voltage is 1.4... A bit high IMHO... Currently I have it at stock clock but down volted to 1.325. it easily hit 4.0 at 1.45v (Unstable on the 4th core)... The 970's are very solid OC chips...


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11961716*
> if your gonna get a quad go with the 955 or 965. either will oc the same as the 970 imo. if you get a 1055t go with the 95w.


But a 1055 T is only sold with locked multiplier? or are there any BE?
Quote:


> if you get the x6 you'll need to upgrade your ram if your gonna oc the cpu. that 1066 is probably pushed to its limit already. get some 1600mhz cas6 or 7.


Well, my memory it's not so bad, because it is 1600 MHz (I have even Oc'ed it to 1700 but couldn't set tighter timings).
Now it works with 3500 MHz with RAM speed 1333 MHz but with 6-6-6-18-24 1T latencies. I can get more but it requires much more voltage to stabilize it.
Quote:


> if your just gaming you wont see a diff between the x4 and the x6 btw.


So, maybe I will decide to buy 955 C3 it's quite cheap and I think there won't be any problem to hit 4 GHz with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus;11961764*
> I got the 970 , the stock voltage is 1.4... A bit high IMHO... Currently I have it at stock clock but down volted to 1.325. it easily hit 4.0 at 1.45v (Unstable on the 4th core)... The 970's are very solid OC chips...


Hmmm, so ... those chips might be somekind of manufacture overclocked 965 chips or 955 ? Could it be? 1.4 V is quite high but their default clock is 3500 MHz. To get that score I have to set 1.38 V in BIOS.

It's a quite tough decision


----------



## pendrago

Sorry I just doubled my post.









Which of new Thuban Phenoms are BE version?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

black edition thubans are 1090t and 1100t.


----------



## Simpleton

ok guys i set my ram timing to what the ram says im at 1.65v 8-8-8-24 at 1600 what is the best test to make sure this is stable? then im off to start on my cpu


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11954272*
> hi i was just curious if some 1 was up for giving me a hand on hitting 4.0 i have a good idea on what im doing but id like to jump on vent or something with some1 that has hit it before just to b on the safe side for questions i think my set up is capable of hitting it with ease


I will tell you this, I was unable to get 4.0 completely stable. Even with it under my water cooling loop. I was able to run it @ 4.2 for benching (very short benching) but just could not get 4.0 24hr stable.(which is a must for me!) IIRC I noticed that if my core temp hit 52* it would BSOD. I could not give it enough voltage to be stable and still keep it under 52* on the core.

max safe voltage is anything below 1.7 as long as you watch the temps although I don't think you will be able to use even 1.6 with your cooler.

Things to try:
*CPU-PLL voltage there is a range that can't help I can remember the first digit but it was between X.5 and X.8 volts IIRC.

*Lower your ram speed

*CPU-NB voltage and speed and help you achieve a higher core overclock as well

*NB and SB voltage can also help although if you try adding .5 and it does not it will not.

*Make you chip run cooler!

*try less voltage(goes with keeping the core temp down)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;11963822*
> ok guys i set my ram timing to what the ram says im at 1.65v 8-8-8-24 at 1600 what is the best test to make sure this is stable? then im off to start on my cpu


memtest 86+ is one way. Let it do passes overnight! you want to run about 10. Another way is to use Prime 95 Custom and make it use more memory ~3000MB and do 3 min passes. Also let this run overnight.

Last but not least is intel burn test on all for 50 passes

pendrago: Black editions are not needed for this board and X6's it will do 300+ FSB







which is more then is needed for some hefty overclocks.


----------



## Simpleton

yea eclipse i have a c3 i messed up thinking i had a c2 cpu but come to find out its c3! plus for me so hopefully i can hit 4.0 with out to many problems we shall see i've been reading alot before i start really getting into to it about to run mem test tonight over night make sure its stable and go from there


----------



## froxic

Yep i have 955 C2 and i can manage 3850CPU / 2700NB fully stable and 3950 for test likes CB R11.5 etc, superpi arround 4300.

Finaly now i have 1100T and 4GHz/3000NB is not problem with voltages 1.38 for CPU and 1.25 for NB - its totally different lague.

24/7 that im using now it: (iddle 30/ load 55)
CPU : 4060 @ 1.440V
NB : 3015 @ 1.280V
RAM : 1856 @ 1.65V 7-9-6-16 28 1T
Its fully stable at LinX_64 + Prime95_64

Max stable clock is arround 4150-4170Mhz, but needs bump of voltage to 1.48-1.5V

Some HWbot attempts:
1st SuperPI 32M on AIR: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/2102645_froxic_superpi_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1100t_be_15min_11sec_422ms
validation: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/2102678_froxic_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x6_1100t_be_4746.96_mhz
wprime: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/2102590_froxic_wprime_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1100t_be_5sec_656ms

I will keep pushing it ...


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;11964383*
> pendrago: Black editions are not needed for this board and X6's it will do 300+ FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is more then is needed for some hefty overclocks.


Yes, I know but you see I want my multiplier to be unlocked








There is some limitation (in my case) and it's memory sticks which will go no further than 1700 MHz :/
That's why I want to have BE to use all of features that MSI 790FX MOBO gives







(hope my explanation wasn't too chaotic







)


----------



## sendblink23

My ram stinks, my limit is 1333 6-6-6-15-T1 at 1.75v









I tried lowering to cas5 and it would not even post properly(it just reboots like crazy on the post screen)







- had to reset cmos to get back in LOL

At least its better than its rated Cas9... now I want new ram sticks


----------



## froxic

Not bad at all. Try to set timings to 7-9-7 or 6-9-6 and try to reach higher frequency. I have no luck with my rated 2000MHz 6-9-6 sticks, with first CL parameter. I must run it 7-9-6 at 1856Mhz with 6-9-6 even on 1333 it will not post - so this mobo doesn like this sticks at this way. But in comparation of other sticks - its very good ratio between speeds and timings.

Other mobo for bulldozer will be some ASUS crosshair (CIV can run this sticks at 2200 7-10-7). GD70 have limitations arround 1880Mhz, cause 790FX chipset.

Anyaway, my "everest"


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;11968245*
> Not bad at all. Try to set timings to 7-9-7 or 6-9-6 and try to reach higher frequency. I have no luck with my rated 2000MHz 6-9-6 sticks, with first CL parameter. I must run it 7-9-6 at 1856Mhz with 6-9-6 even on 1333 it will not post - so this mobo doesn like this sticks at this way. But in comparation of other sticks - its very good ratio between speeds and timings.
> 
> Other mobo for bulldozer will be some ASUS crosshair (CIV can run this sticks at 2200 7-10-7). GD70 have limitations arround 1880Mhz, cause 790FX chipset.
> 
> Anyaway, my "everest"


I said Max as in I can't even clock the ram higher speeds either








Not even 1400 same voltage then tested at 1.85v.. on both my OS freezes in a few seconds in(that is with timings on auto - which would be cas9), I've even upped it to 1.95v and it would only last around 20 minutes or so.. in other words Its obviously better for me to stick at 1333 1.75v... its originally rated at 1.5v but for some reason on 3 boards I've used them its always needed between 1.72 - 1.75v to even have them stable on 1333

So that's my limit on my stinky un-branded ram


----------



## froxic

Hmm, and sticks are rated 1333? If yes, you can be glad to use 1333 at 6-6-6. But i dont like settings like auto, especialy with rams, sometimes it brick some values and dont post or you can get errors, so you can try set 9-9-9-27 42 manually, if the speeds will be same - its obvios that is the limit for rams.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i finally bought a pump to put this thing under water. i had the other parts sitting around for some time now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11968061*
> My ram stinks, my limit is 1333 6-6-6-15-T1 at 1.75v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;11968245*
> Other mobo for bulldozer will be some ASUS crosshair (CIV can run this sticks at 2200 7-10-7). GD70 have limitations arround 1880Mhz, cause 790FX chipset.
> 
> Anyaway, my "everest"


Heres mine for comparison. Not that big of a difference although I am not running it at 2000Mhz.









EDIT: hold on I was running boinc when I did that one sec.
edit 2: thats better
Edit 3: I may actually be near the ram speed wall now ???? cool! time for some more testing!

@DrBrownfinger nice setup!


----------



## N2Gaming

How much better are your full load temps DrBrownfinger?

This is my 24/7 speed... I'm chicken when it comes to pushing the required volts to get 4.0 stable.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11971090*
> i finally bought a pump to put this thing under water. i had the other parts sitting around for some time now.


hey dude can you post some more pics of your case and how you did the cable management. i have a haf x case and need some more direction on how to make it neater. i an using 7 HDD's and 1 dvd burner so sata cables everywhere lol...with your power supply and the mainboard cables, did you route them across the bottom of the board and thru the bottom right hole, or down under the power unit cover and up and out?


----------



## SobePmp

What changes are made when you load Failsafe deafault? My PC only boots into Windows when I load Failsafe default, I tried Optimized default but that didnt work. The BIOS settings all looked the same as far as I could tell no matter which one I loaded.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;11973891*
> hey dude can you post some more pics of your case and how you did the cable management. i have a haf x case and need some more direction on how to make it neater. i an using 7 HDD's and 1 dvd burner so sata cables everywhere lol...with your power supply and the mainboard cables, did you route them across the bottom of the board and thru the bottom right hole, or down under the power unit cover and up and out?


all of my power cables go thru the hole under the wire cover. none of em are routed under the mobo. i sleeved a couple myself and cheated on the rest and bought these http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1423/1/, which also helped with the routing by making the cables longer.i'll be sleeving the fan controller wires this weekend and im gonna get some black sata cables to clean it up a bit more. im not gonna post a pic of the cable routing behind the mobo cause it looks awful, just a bunch of wires and zip ties. im still waiting for a bracket for the pump so its in a temporary position.

@N2Gaming- @4.0ghz it hasen't gone over 44c, @4.2ghz w/1.55v it hasen't gone over 52c, this with my room temp @19-20c. it would hit 62c in a couple minutes unless i had the window open @4.2ghz on air. i used prime95 small FFT's.


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice DrBrownfinger. It's good to know all I need to do is sell my GPU's and go under H2O for a few extra hundred MHz. LOL


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11977697*
> Nice DrBrownfinger. It's good to know all I need to do is sell my GPU's and go under H2O for a few extra hundred MHz. LOL


you also have the benefit of a quieter pc. of course thats not happening unless the gpu's get the water also. my gpu noise is more noticable than ever!


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus;11961764*
> I got the 970 , the stock voltage is 1.4... A bit high IMHO... Currently I have it at stock clock but down volted to 1.325. it easily hit 4.0 at 1.45v (Unstable on the 4th core)... The 970's are very solid OC chips...


One more question, because it is quite essential.
The chip you have 970 it's Deneb core, right?

Because I have found something confusing. Of course you know that AMD has released (along with Thubans) x4 cores CPUs called "Zosma" ... and here is the list (look at this chart under Zosma and Deneb)

Zosma quad-core design is based on the Thuban hexa-core design with two cores disabled.

*Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition*
SteppingE0
Freq.: 3.5 GHz
Turbo: 3.5 GHz
L2: 4x 512 KB
L3: 6 MB
HT: 2 GHz
Multi.:17.5x
V: 0.825 - 1.400
Power: 125 W
Socket: AM3
Release date: Q4 2010 (OEM) <-- only OEM
Part number:HDZ970FBK4DGR

So, my question is: you've got Deneb core or Zosma (I mean Stepping E0)?

Of course, some of you will say that it's better to buy orginal 6 core Thuban like 1055T and lock 2 cores (I think Mastiffman wrote something like that after eclipseaudio4's "accident" with his MOBO ;>

What I want to say is:
- locking 2 additional cores in Thuban - will it gives more stability in overclocking process?
- is it really so simple (I haven't tried it so far) - is this this Core Control option in Bios ? and if I was (theoretically speaking) succesful with that can I revert it back without problems (unlocking those 2 cores locked previously) ?

Last but not least







Is it true that Thubans have upgraded (more stable) IMC?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11977753*
> you also have the benefit of a quieter pc. of course thats not happening unless the gpu's get the water also. my gpu noise is more noticable than ever!


Well as is I have the noise under control







3x cyclone GTX 460's and 4x 120mm fans on low w/the 200mm on top of my case on low all w/fan controllers on rheostat knobs. I can just barely hear it when sitting right next to it but from about 8 feet away all I hear is total silence.


----------



## Snowman1989

I really wish I could go to 4 GHz and 3 GHz NB on my rig.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;11978057*
> 
> Of course, some of you will say that it's better to buy orginal 6 core Thuban like 1055T and lock 2 cores (I think Mastiffman wrote something like that after eclipseaudio4's "accident" with his MOBO ;>
> 
> What I want to say is:
> - locking 2 additional cores in Thuban - will it gives more stability in overclocking process?
> - is it really so simple (I haven't tried it so far) - is this this Core Control option in Bios ? and if I was (theoretically speaking) succesful with that can I revert it back without problems (unlocking those 2 cores locked previously) ?
> 
> Last but not least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that Thubans have upgraded (more stable) IMC?


It may not give more stability although you may find that one core may OC better then another you could then disable that core.

The core control is in Bios all you would have to do is lock down cores 4 and 5.

Unlocking cores that you have locked is as easy as going into bios and undoing what you did to lock them.

YES thurbans have much better IMC's. Running 2000Mhz on the ram on 890 boards is almost a given.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;11978939*
> I really wish I could go to 4 GHz and 3 GHz NB on my rig.


I really wish your avitar would come over and visit me.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i was able to get my 1075t to boot with 3300mhz nb. i got a bsod before i could get a screen shot, but it booted! 3200mhz was rock solid though. waaay better imc's on the thubans.


----------



## froxic

Very nice, how much voltage did you set for NB? I can get 3015 with 1.28 rock stable, and 3150 arround 1.35. But you have luck for chip with very strong IMC if you have this settings stable at linx and prime.


----------



## Parish_Rane

I've had this for a while but wanted to chime in anyway. Finally got my x3 stable at 3.5. Was a bear getting it any higher than that. I'm not sure if I was missing a particular voltage but I'm happy with the performance until BD upgrade time.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *froxic*


Very nice, how much voltage did you set for NB? I can get 3015 with 1.28 rock stable, and 3150 arround 1.35. But you have luck for chip with very strong IMC if you have this settings stable at linx and prime.


it took 1.46v cpu-nb to get it stable. i've since sold the chip though.


----------



## froxic

Ouuu, 1.46 for CPU NB is very dangerous. Is recomended to have max 1.35-1.4V, but if you have water... its ok

So i think, thats a normal chip


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;11985538*
> Ouuu, 1.46 for CPU NB is very dangerous. Is recomended to have max 1.35-1.4V, but if you have water... its ok
> 
> So i think, thats a normal chip


LOL i wont tell you what voltages I run then







1.48NB (1.51 with LLC) 1.46 CPU (1.49 with LLC)


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11982239*
> i was able to get my 1075t to boot with 3300mhz nb. i got a bsod before i could get a screen shot, but it booted! 3200mhz was rock solid though. waaay better imc's on the thubans.


Whoa, was that on the 790FX-GD70? I tried 4 GHz with my 1055T and GD70 and the northbridge caught on fire, I got the board replaced and now I'm playing it safe with 3.5 GHz and I also put 2 Antec Spotcool fans on the northbridge heatsink cause I'm afraid it will blaze up again. lol


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;11987235*
> Whoa, was that on the 790FX-GD70? I tried 4 GHz with my 1055T and GD70 and the northbridge caught on fire, I got the board replaced and now I'm playing it safe with 3.5 GHz and I also put 2 Antec Spotcool fans on the northbridge heatsink cause I'm afraid it will blaze up again. lol


He only used it for a bit.. he started hearing little noises on his setup ... so he placed back in his old 965 cpu - in other words... if he would've let it go allot longer pretty certain something would have happened to his board.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


He only used it for a bit.. he started hearing little noises on his setup ... so he placed back in his old 965 cpu - in other words... if he would've let it go allot longer pretty certain something would have happened to his board.


this. good memory









i almost bought a crosshair iv extreme because i thought for sure this board was done. glad i didn't(saving for bulldozer). its still going strong. btw, only my cpu is water cooled and i had that x6 for a couple weeks running almost 24/7. it ran at 4.0ghz or higher the entire time and that cpu-nb voltage never went under 1.40v to keep it stable over 3k. i used a megahalems with it too.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Need some pointers. I currently run my NB and Ht at 2200 but would like to push them to 2400-2600. What voltage's do I need to increase to do so? and what are some good points to start at?


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


One more question, because it is quite essential. 
The chip you have 970 it's Deneb core, right?

Because I have found something confusing. Of course you know that AMD has released (along with Thubans) x4 cores CPUs called "Zosma" ... and here is the list (look at this chart under Zosma and Deneb)

Zosma quad-core design is based on the Thuban hexa-core design with two cores disabled.

*Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition*
SteppingE0 
Freq.: 3.5 GHz 
Turbo: 3.5 GHz 
L2: 4x 512 KB 
L3: 6 MB 
HT: 2 GHz 
Multi.:17.5x 
V: 0.825 - 1.400 
Power: 125 W 
Socket: AM3 
Release date: Q4 2010 (OEM) <-- only OEM 
Part number:HDZ970FBK4DGR

So, my question is: you've got Deneb core or Zosma (I mean Stepping E0)?

------
Of course, some of you will say that it's better to buy orginal 6 core Thuban like 1055T and lock 2 cores (I think Mastiffman wrote something like that after eclipseaudio4's "accident" with his MOBO ;>

What I want to say is: 
- locking 2 additional cores in Thuban - will it gives more stability in overclocking process?
- is it really so simple (I haven't tried it so far) - is this this Core Control option in Bios ? and if I was (theoretically speaking) succesful with that can I revert it back without problems (unlocking those 2 cores locked previously) ?

Last but not least







Is it true that Thubans have upgraded (more stable) IMC?


I have c3 stepping..

Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition2C33.5 GHz4x 512 KB6 MB2 GHz17.5x0.825 - 1.400125 WAM3September 21, 2010HDZ970FBK4DGM


----------



## froxic

G.E.Nauticus: No sense to push HT with NB. Keep HT - default and NB arround 2800-3000. I tested in some benchmarks that HT over 2200 degrade performance in some cases - so for balanced performance is better to have HT 1900-2100.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Looking to change my boot screen / logo. Anyone know if it can be done with eh GD70 and how?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;11993542*
> G.E.Nauticus: No sense to push HT with NB. Keep HT - default and NB arround 2800-3000. I tested in some benchmarks that HT over 2200 degrade performance in some cases - so for balanced performance is better to have HT 1900-2100.


Comp is folding at setting below.. See if its still running when i get home








FSB - 0250
cpu - 3750
NB - 2750
HT - 2250


----------



## pendrago

Hi








Finally I got my Phenom 955 BE (Maybe I'll switch to Thuban in some time).

Well, this is my first start and I was amazed to find out that my temp are
enormous and my VID is at 1.4









Take a look at this screenshot:









I have set 3000 MHz after my first run and set Vcore from auto to 1.3 V (why can't I increase voltage by 0.1 ? When I increase or decrease voltage it goes up by 0.2 V ???? I just don't get that.

Another thing are this enormous temperature of my cpu? I had (in my previous 945 Phenom) 22*C at idle and 32*C under load.
I don't know maybe I just applied thermal paste (OCZ Freeze) not correctly.
(but there are 3 x140 mm fans on my Scythe Mugen







It should be cold as ice!!!)

Will anybody give me a hint what to do right now? I was cleaning my computer and replacing this CPU for the whole day long today









and why Northbrigde Core is 1.120 V?

Please! Help meeeee


----------



## DrBrownfinger

29c is normal with air cooling. my 965 never went below 28c with the room at 20c. i used a megahalems with 2 3000rpm ultra kaze's.


----------



## Waterox




----------



## DrBrownfinger

im curious about what bios version everyone is using these days. i went back to 1.7 yesterday because i had some strange booting issue. 1.7 is my fail safe/always works bios version. turned out it wasn't the bios. so like i said; what are you guys using and what are the pros/cons?


----------



## Dopamin3

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?59825-GD70-bios-files-790FX

Back in the day I think I used one of the 1.6 betas, just all around the best. I think it was 1.6b2 or 3. Never got a chance to use anything past 1.8 though...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12016378*
> im curious about what bios version everyone is using these days. i went back to 1.7 yesterday because i had some strange booting issue. 1.7 is my fail safe/always works bios version. turned out it wasn't the bios. so like i said; what are you guys using and what are the pros/cons?


That's the same one I'm currently using - find it more stable on overclocks & overall as well no issue upon booting

previously I had a booting issue - it would repeatedly do reset cmos flood thing crap even on stock settings... but going back to this bios it fixed it on mines.


----------



## froxic

pendrago: YOU ARE SETTING WRONG CPU VOLTAGE!!!

IN BIOS ARE THIS LABELS (in this particular order)

1. CPU VDD Voltage (V)
2. CPU-NB VDD Voltage (V)
3. CPU Voltage (V)
4. CPU-NB Voltage (V)

So if I'm correct, you playing with first voltage (CPU VDD) - this is only temperature offset and its not recomended to play with first 2 values at all - leave 1. and 2. to AUTO

3. - Correct CPU Volatage - if you run it at default frequency, leave it auto too, in OC: 1.4-1.45V (safe values for air).
1.32V is default for your CPU and this motherboard slightly undervolt - so i think that if you have 1.29X real voltage in CPU Z, you have CPU voltage in bios to auto (1.32V)

4. CPU NB(uncore) Voltage - leave it to AUTO if you don overclock NB. If so, for 2600 i asume 1.25V, 2800 1.3V... it depends on chip (1.1V is default)

sendblink23: Im using latest BIOS from MSI without problem. Very nice OC capabilities with 1100T and is only bios for 1100T at this time. Only bug i have found so far is that sometimes MB boots at 8x multiplier of CPU (ignores this setting in bios) - but this OK for me since im using phenommsrtweaker all the time (it correct multiplier after windows starts).


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12009910*
> 29c is normal with air cooling. my 965 never went below 28c with the room at 20c. i used a megahalems with 2 3000rpm ultra kaze's.


Are you serious? So these are temperatures I have to expect to be using my 955 ? Now I run this CPU with these settings (I haven't tried to overclock it for now):

CPU Vid: 1.115 V (I know that it's some kind of voltage to slightly tune up main Voltage, but in my previous CPU 945 this voltage was set to 1.3 and here when I leave it on auto it shows *1.4 V*!!! Why is it so high?)
CPU Vcore: 1.3 V
Everything set to auto (for now) and it's 3.2 GHz

What makes me anxious is this temp. I had been running mine Phenom 945 overclocked to 3.5 GHz (1.39 CPU Vcore), NB 2.5 GHz (1.28-29 V CPU-NB ) and my temperatures under heavy stress (Prime95) had never been higher than 38*C








That's why I am so frustrated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;12019212*
> pendrago: YOU ARE SETTING WRONG CPU VOLTAGE!!!
> 
> IN BIOS ARE THIS LABELS (in this particular order)
> 
> 1. CPU VDD Voltage (V)
> 2. CPU-NB VDD Voltage (V)
> 3. CPU Voltage (V)
> 4. CPU-NB Voltage (V)
> 
> So if I'm correct, you playing with first voltage (CPU VDD) - this is only temperature offset and its not recomended to play with first 2 values at all - leave 1. and 2. to AUTO


Yes. I have never touched (well, once I have







1st and 2nd voltages








But why CPU Vid in Core Temp is so high ? Do you also have them set as high (when auto option is turned on) ?

---
I've just looked at FAQ of CoreTemp and there it says:

*Core Temp reports incorrect vcore in the VID field.*
VID is not the same as VCore. VCore is the actual voltage the processor is being fed by the motherboard.
VID is the recommended voltage the processor should be running at at the current power state, this is a predetermined value, programmed by the CPU manufacturer. When the processor settings, especially the VCore is kept at default settings, Core Temp will provide a good approximation of the real VCore, but if you change the setting using the BIOS or by other means, Core Temp's VID readings should be ignored.
So, with my understanding... I should ignore VID reading and focus only on CPU V in BIOS










Quote:


> 3. - Correct CPU Volatage - if you run it at default frequency, leave it auto too, in OC: 1.4-1.45V (safe values for air).
> 1.32V is default for your CPU and this motherboard slightly undervolt - so i think that if you have 1.29X real voltage in CPU Z, you have CPU voltage in bios to auto (1.32V)


At this screenshot I have underclocked and undervolt CPU to 3 GHz and CPU V at 1.3 V (as you wrote). I wanted to check what happens if I manually set them. Why those values are so high when set to auto ?
Quote:


> 4. CPU NB(uncore) Voltage - leave it to AUTO if you don overclock NB. If so, for 2600 i asume 1.25V, 2800 1.3V... it depends on chip (1.1V is default)


OK! I will try that







Thanks !

Last question - Could anybody (who has Scythe Mugen heatsink) show me some tutorial how it should be properly placed on a motherboard ?
The whole procedure is just a kind of hell for me because once I place Mugen on a CPU I have to flip mobo (with Mugen) to the other side to put the screws on Mobo.

Maybe during this "operation" some air bubbles have got between CPU and Mugen and that's why these temperatures are so high? ( I got 5 additional 120 mm fans in my case - 2 are placed on Mugen, so I am worried that I will have to reapply TIM









Thanks DrBrownfinger and froxic and everyone for your answers. Uff! It is just not an easy job to be "an overclocker"


----------



## froxic

pendrago: Im glad that some things helps you. And about temps... its about that every CPU chip differs and temperature sensors too. Sometimes sensors are very bad calibrated - for example my 1100T at 3.300 with 1.2V shows 24C (ambient is 22C) - so this must be wrong at air cooling. (Real temperature will be arround 34C). At load with 4.1Ghz it shows 48-52C - would be great, but its not real (its about 60C) - all temperatures are directly from CPU core sensor. (Coretemp or speedfan)

So temperature readings can help you "to be orientated", but never trus them at all times.


----------



## SwishaMane

Remember that NB voltage is offset in BIOS to what it really is under a monitor. In BIOS, my nb voltage is 1.28, but in Everest, only prog I can monitor nb voltage, it is damn near 1.35v, take that into consideration. AND, for 2600nb, which is what I run for bootup reason, I needed 1.2v in BIOS minimum to boot, but 1.28v in BIOS to be stable. At 2600nb, 4ghz cpu, and ddr3 1600, my nb was causing grey screens (or weird orange screens) in 3D gaming. 1.2v is damn near 1.26 or above, so I dont understand why it wasn't stable, lol, especially being on water, idle is 31C, load is 24C, lol...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12021452*
> Remember that NB voltage is offset in BIOS to what it really is under a monitor. In BIOS, my nb voltage is 1.28, but in Everest, only prog I can monitor nb voltage, it is damn near 1.35v, take that into consideration. AND, for 2600nb, which is what I run for bootup reason, I needed 1.2v in BIOS minimum to boot, but 1.28v in BIOS to be stable. At 2600nb, 4ghz cpu, and ddr3 1600, my nb was causing grey screens (or weird orange screens) in 3D gaming. 1.2v is damn near 1.26 or above, so I dont understand why it wasn't stable, lol, especially being on water, idle is 31C, load is 24C, lol...


IIRC everest reports insane NB V under load 2.XX for me LMAO! So I never read that off of everest. IIRC I used the V points to monitor it


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey DrBrownfinger,

I think I'm using either 1F or 1G what ever the latest BIOS is and it seems to be working just fine for me. I actually had to update my bios in order for my mobo to be able to utilize the newer GPU's and the SLI hack.









The only thing I have noticed is some wierd noise coming through my sound and it came through the sound card onboard & in my new SB X-Fi Titanium. Oh yeah and every once in a blue moon I'll get a weird sound studder upon waking my PC from sleep state S3.

Here are the screen shots of my Everest gpu's and BIOS screens. I'm listing these so you can see the set up and see the date of the bios.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12026299*
> IIRC everest reports insane NB V under load 2.XX for me LMAO! So I never read that off of everest. IIRC I used the V points to monitor it


Hm? Another prog to monitor nb temp?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;12020466*
> pendrago: Im glad that some things helps you. And about temps... its about that every CPU chip differs and temperature sensors too. Sometimes sensors are very bad calibrated - for example my 1100T at 3.300 with 1.2V shows 24C (ambient is 22C) - so this must be wrong at air cooling. (Real temperature will be arround 34C). At load with 4.1Ghz it shows 48-52C - would be great, but its not real (its about 60C) - all temperatures are directly from CPU core sensor. (Coretemp or speedfan)
> 
> So temperature readings can help you "to be orientated", but never trus them at all times.


holy 4 GHz hexacore on MSI 790FX

teach me your ways please

when i tried 4 GHz on my mobo when i first got it it blazed up


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12027172*
> Hm? Another prog to monitor nb temp?


nb temps are fine but as far as nb voltages i would not trust it.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12028219*
> holy 4 GHz hexacore on MSI 790FX
> 
> teach me your ways please
> 
> when i tried 4 GHz on my mobo when i first got it it blazed up


I'd say.... some people are just lucky


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12028318*
> I'd say.... some people are just lucky


maybe the one that blazed up was a faulty board, it was a day after i got it so I RMA with the store, maybe this board will be good to me...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12028331*
> maybe the one that blazed up was a faulty board, it was a day after i got it so I RMA with the store, maybe this board will be good to me...


hmm maybe.. then give it a try again - if anything RMA again if its still possible

*You've got the name "Snowman"


----------



## jayflores

you might want to abuse stuff before warranty ends. lol







atleast.. thats the way i do it.


----------



## Snowman1989

i dont want to risk it since i dont want to stay without a pc while it gets RMA


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;12020466*
> pendrago: Im glad that some things helps you. And about temps... its about that every CPU chip differs and temperature sensors too. Sometimes sensors are very bad calibrated - for example my 1100T at 3.300 with 1.2V shows 24C (ambient is 22C) - so this must be wrong at air cooling. (Real temperature will be arround 34C). At load with 4.1Ghz it shows 48-52C - would be great, but its not real (its about 60C) - all temperatures are directly from CPU core sensor. (Coretemp or speedfan)
> 
> So temperature readings can help you "to be orientated", but never trus them at all times.


OK! I did some tests last night and it seem to be a decent chip.
I ran two configurations. One was:









3500 MHz (CPU V =1.3 V in BIOS)
2200 MHz (CPU NB =1.12 V in BIOS)
NB V = 1.11V
Everything else left on auto.

My second configuration ( I didn't take screenshot because I was just too sleepy - and just turned off my computer after seeing LinX completed 20 passes without any errors) was:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1598843

CPU = 3600 MHz (CPU V = 1.31 V in Bios)
NB = 2600 MHz (CPU NB V = 1.13 V (wow)

Everything else as above.
Max temp was sth around 43*C (under load), but as you said it could not be my real temp.

I have even checked my MaxFSB value which according to my board is sth around 304-305 (not much but I think it could go higher).

One more question








How can I adjust offsets in *CoreTemp* ? How can I measure real temperature... I assume I would have to use digital thermometer or thermal sensor, but would this indication be accurate?
What I want to say that when I touched heatpipes at my Scythe Mugen they were cool ... not cold but a little warm. So either Mugen does his job quite good or it does not really conduct hot because of improper placement on CPU or maybe OCZ Freeze has lost its thermal abilities (what is another word to describe it?







- I got it for one year, so maybe it's a little bit outdated?

OK! Everyone... thanks for your input. I apprieciate it very much


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12030001*
> OK! I did some tests last night and it seem to be a decent chip.
> I ran two configurations. One was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3500 MHz (CPU V =1.3 V in BIOS)
> 2200 MHz (CPU NB =1.12 V in BIOS)
> NB V = 1.11V
> Everything else left on auto.
> 
> My second configuration ( I didn't take screenshot because I was just too sleepy - and just turned off my computer after seeing LinX completed 20 passes without any errors) was:
> 
> CPU = 3600 MHz (CPU V = 1.31 V in Bios)
> NB = 2600 MHz (CPU NB V = 1.13 V (wow)
> 
> Everything else as above.
> Max temp was sth around 43*C (under load), but as you said it could not be my real temp.
> 
> I have even checked my MaxFSB value which according to my board is sth around 304-305 (not much but I think it could go higher).
> 
> One more question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I adjust offsets in *CoreTemp* ? How can I measure real temperature... I assume I would have to use digital thermometer or thermal sensor, but would this indication be accurate?
> What I want to say that when I touched heatpipes at my Scythe Mugen they were cool ... not cold but a little warm. So either Mugen does his job quite good or it does not really conduct hot because of improper placement on CPU or maybe OCZ Freeze has lost its thermal abilities (what is another word to describe it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I got it for one year, so maybe it's a little bit outdated?
> 
> OK! Everyone... thanks for your input. I apprieciate it very much


4 cores (940, 955, 965, 970.. etc) amd's do not have the offset issue - its only the 6 cores amd as like he was talking about his own chip 1100T = 6 cores amd ... yours is a 955 - you don't need it - default is working accurately.

Anyways use HWmonitor, the temps you have to be looking at is the temps on all the cores.... if you were a 6 cores owner chip.. he would look at the CPU temps instead of the cores(offset issue on the cores temps). Also on your Everest OSD panel display all your cores temps as well... the CPU temp will confuse you, since the cores will be a bit lower


----------



## Snowman1989

Pretty sure I'm on BIOS 1.D, if I update to the latest (1.G?) will that help me get to 4GHz?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12030086*
> 4 cores (940, 955, 965, 970.. etc) amd's do not have the offset issue - its only the 6 cores amd as like he was talking about his own chip 1100T = 6 cores amd ... yours is a 955 - you don't need it - default is working accurately.


Well, I just don't know because I've read somewhere that it could be an issue. I checked these temp values in BIOS HW Monitor and they seem very similar. So, they may be more or less accurate.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12033517*
> Pretty sure I'm on BIOS 1.D, if I update to the latest (1.G?) will that help me get to 4GHz?


Trying it out is the best advice anyone can give you.

You still have a lot of headroom left for your temps, voltage, and speed, so don't be afraid to get up there. Typically, C3 quad chips see 3.8ghz at around 1.37-1.4v and 4ghz around 1.45v-1.5v+. I'm pretty sure you know each chip is different, so the only way you can find out is by testing it out yourself.

I do like the 1.G BIOS, and it allowed my old 955 C2 to see 4ghz again, though that might have been due winter temps and switching from the Scythe Mugen 2 to the Corsair H50.


----------



## robbo2

I am getting this board tomorrow for my AMD system after my usual board died







But I am looking forward to getting my hands on it







Got a great chip to put in it to a C3 965 that does 4ghz stable with 1.36v on the crappy nvidia chipset. Hopefully it wasn't hurt when the board died.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12037618*
> I am getting this board tomorrow for my AMD system after my usual board died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am looking forward to getting my hands on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a great chip to put in it to a C3 965 that does 4ghz stable with 1.36v on the crappy nvidia chipset. Hopefully it wasn't hurt when the board died.


wow, 4 ghz on less than stock vcore? DAMN, I need 1.425, what a h00t.









Great board, we all recommend chaning TIM under nb and sb heatsink.


----------



## robbo2

Yeah I am blown away by this chip I really hope it wasn't hurt I know it still works though







Proof is here has passed 2 hours of OCCT an lots of game time. I will be putting some TIM under them probably OCZ freeze would that be ok?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12037965*
> Yeah I am blown away by this chip I really hope it wasn't hurt I know it still works though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof is here has passed 2 hours of OCCT an lots of game time. I will be putting some TIM under them probably OCZ freeze would that be ok?


Yep any TIM works. Have you tried OCing your NB up to 3ghz with that chip? Looks promising.


----------



## robbo2

I dont have this board yet my other one died while I was testing it. It did do 2800mhz on the NB @ 1.365v. Will try for 3.


----------



## nicoliani

It was a year ago we got updates (drivers) for the NB. Do we get some new ones?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoliani

How many years of warranty do they provide? And what goes under it?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12052493*
> How many years of warranty do they provide? And what goes under it?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


board is covered for three years starting at time of purchase.

Hey guys I saw some great deals in the video FS section


----------



## graptis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;7979806*
> Nice Guide MDUCLOW!!!!
> 
> Nice overclock Ricky! Looks good!
> 
> AND FINALLY!!!!!!!
> 
> Found out exactly WHAT causes the Hypertransport Sync Flood Error!!!!
> 
> It's the CPU itself. Which I guess makes complete Sense being that the HT is ON the Darn thing!
> 
> Anyway, Scenarios that Can produce the HT Sync Flood Error.
> 
> 1. To high of an OC without the ample amount of CPU volts.
> 2. Plain, not enough CPU Volts at any speed.
> 3. Possible Bad power supply.
> 4. Motherboard with very high amount of VDroop which ultimately leads back to "Not Enough CPU Volts". This will reveal itself with a load on the CPU. Maybe not during typical use. Could just be that the motherboard has CPU power providing issues as well (Good power from PSU but motherboard wastes the power before reaching the CPU).
> 
> Hope that this helps someone out!


graptis notice: after 2 years of use i notice that i have ht sync flood error with cpu working in low temp <<less than 20 Celcius>> during winter time <<room temp 16-20 C >> during the early boot time 1-5 min after boot. The cpu is phenom 2 550 when i unlock both 4 cores the error stops posible due to the increse of cpu temp by 15 degrees ec i dont operate 4 cores in summer due to exceding of 50 degress <<room temp 35+ Celcius >> so when i switching back to normal mode 2 cores the problem reeapears


----------



## FlawleZ

You guys think its too late to compile a chart of users' overclock results with this board and on what setups? I'm really curious to see how consistent the NB speeds and voltage requirements for stability are for everyone.


----------



## nicoliani

How do I set up SpeedFan with this board? Can't seem to get it to work. And do I need something in the bios?


----------



## devi1ish

Hi All

I'm sure this has been covered before but I recently built a system with a AMD Phenom II X6 1075T Thuban CPU with Corsair Memory XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 ) and it won't POST. I've read elsewhere that you need to flash the BIOS in order to get the motherboard to recognise the CPU. Is this the case?

I've ordered a standard AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor CPU in order to get it to post and hopefully enable me to flash the board.

Is there any other way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devi1ish;12066342*
> Hi All
> 
> I'm sure this has been covered before but I recently built a system with a AMD Phenom II X6 1075T Thuban CPU with Corsair Memory XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 ) and it won't POST. I've read elsewhere that you need to flash the BIOS in order to get the motherboard to recognise the CPU. Is this the case?
> 
> I've ordered a standard AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor CPU in order to get it to post and hopefully enable me to flash the board.
> 
> Is there any other way?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you need to update bios


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12065208*
> You guys think its too late to compile a chart of users' overclock results with this board and on what setups? I'm really curious to see how consistent the NB speeds and voltage requirements for stability are for everyone.


That's a good idea! I have prepared sth like this in Google spreadsheet and I can share it with all of you with my results.
The only problem is to design a ledigble layout for everyone. Mine could be not quite clear to present everyone setups (when you input all of these data from every user).
So, if anyone has any idea how this layout should look to be more clear in understanding for everybody I can share with you all of my data I collected.

(Does anyone knows how to embeed this spreadsheet in post? Like in OP eclipseaudio4 did ?







I have tried it but it won't appear ... just don't know how to set this thing in Google spreadsheet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12065676*
> How do I set up SpeedFan with this board? Can't seem to get it to work. And do I need something in the bios?


Do you want to use SpeedFan to control your fans ? I don't use this software but (I had been using it a long time ago) what seems to be a problem for you?
I don't think you need do anything in BIOS.
Just make sure that all of your fans are set for 100% (if you want them to work with full speed).
Anyway, what seems to be a problem for you with SpeedFan configuration?


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12066755*
> 
> Do you want to use SpeedFan to control your fans ? I don't use this software but (I had been using it a long time ago) what seems to be a problem for you?
> I don't think you need do anything in BIOS.
> Just make sure that all of your fans are set for 100% (if you want them to work with full speed).
> Anyway, what seems to be a problem for you with SpeedFan configuration?


I tried lowering the Fan speed but nothing happend. So I was thinking there need to be some tweaking either in bios or in the apps settings.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12066775*
> I tried lowering the Fan speed but nothing happend. So I was thinking there need to be some tweaking either in bios or in the apps settings.


I assume you have MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard.
I don't use this software but it is possible (but I don't think so) that sensor chip on this mobo doesn't support software control for speed of fans you have installed in your case.

There is a list of MSI motherboard which support fan speed regulation:

http://www.almico.com/forummotherboards.php?man=269

I can't see MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard on that list. So, maybe that's a problem?


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12066967*
> I assume you have MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard.
> I don't use this software but it is possible (but I don't think so) that sensor chip on this mobo doesn't support software control for speed of fans you have installed in your case.
> 
> There is a list of MSI motherboard which support fan speed regulation:
> 
> http://www.almico.com/forummotherboards.php?man=269
> 
> I can't see MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard on that list. So, maybe that's a problem?


Any other app I can use?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12066979*
> Any other app I can use?


There is a list of applications at Wikipedia (at the bottom of the page)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_control#Software

For MSI motherboards you can try this one (but I have never used it!):

*Core Center* -->
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/MSI-Core-Center.shtml

updated version --> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/914-msi-core-center.html

Maybe you'll have more luck with it.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12067113*
> There is a list of applications at Wikipedia (at the bottom of the page)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_control#Software
> 
> For MSI motherboards you can try this one (but I have never used it!):
> 
> *Core Center* -->
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/MSI-Core-Center.shtml
> 
> updated version --> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/914-msi-core-center.html
> 
> Maybe you'll have more luck with it.


CC gives me the error saying failed to load Hardware Monitor driver must be loaded. Which in bios I think there is no option to load or uncheck it.
Besides this app is 3 years old. Don't MSI have something new?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12067254*
> CC gives me the error saying failed to load Hardware Monitor driver must be loaded. Which in bios I think there is no option to load or uncheck it.
> Besides this app is 3 years old. Don't MSI have something new?


Maybe I shouldn't have to recommend you any software which I haven't personally tested.

Here is a updated version http://www.techspot.com/downloads/914-msi-core-center.html

Well, as far as I know if you don't want to have any problems with fan speed controlling you will have to buy yourself Hardware Fan Controller ...
like Scythe Kaza Server (which I own).

It depends also on how many fans you have in your system.
This Scythe Kaza Server supports up to 4 fans and has 4 thermal sensors (which is quite useful for monitoring temp of your HD or memory sticks).


----------



## devi1ish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12066489*
> you need to update bios


Thank you for the confirmation DrBrownfinger.


----------



## froxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12066979*
> Any other app I can use?


Im using speedfan without problems at all. But it must be tweaked in options.
!!! ALL 4 FAN SPEED CAN BE MONITORED AND CONTROLLED!!!

In BIOS set all fans to 100%
In speedfan you must find what number of fan speed changes speed of fans








There is about 8 FAN SPEEDS - some of those must work - you can enable / dissable it in options.

Maybe this screen helps


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;12068906*
> Im using speedfan without problems at all. But it must be tweaked in options.
> !!! ALL 4 FAN SPEED CAN BE MONITORED AND CONTROLLED!!!
> 
> In BIOS set all fans to 100%
> In speedfan you must find what number of fan speed changes speed of fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is about 8 FAN SPEEDS - some of those must work - you can enable / dissable it in options.
> 
> Maybe this screen helps


That's strange, there is an 4.42 update, can you update and see if it works. What I can see the options from your image is different in 4.42


----------



## nicoliani

This is how my configure looks like, it's a mess and I haven't touched anything, I don't know how you could name all the fan?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12065208*
> You guys think its too late to compile a chart of users' overclock results with this board and on what setups? I'm really curious to see how consistent the NB speeds and voltage requirements for stability are for everyone.


That's a good idea. Except the CPU/NB that everyone overclocks is actually on the chip. It depends on how good the chip is a lot more then the board.


----------



## froxic

nicoliani: For renaming names click on the name + press F2 - thats all.


----------



## robbo2

I got this board now. Bit of a headache to set up the raid but it's all good now working a treat. Just need the win7 drivers an I should be good to go. Can confirm the chip is still good an clocking well at the same voltages. Well sort of this board has a touch of v-drop so it's loading at 1.344. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606564


----------



## jayflores

@robbo2, quite hot @ full load for that vcore. anyway.. nice oc.


----------



## robbo2

Yeah that was done mid afternoon on a very hot an humid day







I think the H50 is sucking in a lot of hot air from the vreg NB area.


----------



## Kokin

Here's my Speedfan config:










I didn't know about the F2 way for changing names. What I did was left click and then right click immediately afterwards. Now it's much easier!

I did notice that if I set my BIOS fan settings to a certain percentage instead of just automatic 100% that I could not change it in speedfan.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12073875*
> I got this board now. Bit of a headache to set up the raid but it's all good now working a treat. Just need the win7 drivers an I should be good to go. Can confirm the chip is still good an clocking well at the same voltages. Well sort of this board has a touch of v-drop so it's loading at 1.344. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606564


So, very nice low voltage. I think (finally after a few days of hard tests) I can share my results with you now:










And CPU-Z Validation --> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605143

Actually, as robbo2 has mentioned there is v-drop under load.
My settings for this one (in BIOS) were:
CPU V = 1.38 V but under heavy load it drops down to 1.360 V

After that I did another test with NB Freq: 2800 and it needed CPU NB = 1.22 V to be stable.
I've tried to get NB = 3000 MHz but voltages I needed to boot it up are much too high (around CPU NB = 1.36 V) so I have ceased to continue with another tests. Maybe with W/C it might work.

And my last test (I did it last night


















Validation --> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1607091

This one is quite good IMHO. My settings were:
CPU V = 1.36 V (in BIOS)
CPU NB = 1.22 V (H/W Monitor shows 1.24 V)

I had some problems with my RAM here, because no matter what I did (DRAM V = 2.00 V







) I couldn't make it run stable with 1600 MHz and
CAS 6-6-6-18-24 1T)







(2 CMOS resets









Actually the new BIOS version is quite good (1.16) because my settings in User Control were not erased. When I was testing 1.10 Beta bios after CMOS reset all of my settings vanished









Afterall I see this chip has some potential but I think 2 things may be a limit to reach some higher OC.
1st is my air cooling system, 2nd my PSU --> not enough power with these clock speeds (but it's only mu assumption).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;12068906*
> Im using speedfan without problems at all. But it must be tweaked in options.
> !!! ALL 4 FAN SPEED CAN BE MONITORED AND CONTROLLED!!!
> 
> In BIOS set all fans to 100%
> In speedfan you must find what number of fan speed changes speed of fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is about 8 FAN SPEEDS - some of those must work - you can enable / dissable it in options.


I admit ... my mistake but I just don't use SpeedFan as fan controller.
So, nicoliani I hope now after all of these explanations you can control your fans using SpeedFan.


----------



## pendrago

@ *SwishaMane*

Please, could you tell me how did you get 22 K in 3D Mark 06 ? I mean what were your settings?

I have just run this test and my result was ... no, no I can't say, because I am ashamed 







:wackosmil:confuseds:sad-smile:thumbsdow:axesmiley


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


@ *SwishaMane*

Please, could you tell me how did you get 22 K in 3D Mark 06 ? I mean what were your settings?

I have just run this test and my result was ... no, no I can't say, because I am ashamed













































I got higher than him lol
23,046
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3580/3dmark06r.jpg

Hello obviously you cannot get our scores..... are you forgetting the most important other hardware called Graphic Cards ??? =P

***BUT****
That score he has on sig is when he had only 1 single 5870, now he upgraded to CrossfireX 5870's
So certainly he right now must be getting much higher score


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12080185*
> I got higher than him lol
> 23,046
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3580/3dmark06r.jpg
> 
> Hello obviously you cannot get our scores..... are you forgetting the most important other hardware called Graphic Cards ??? =P


Right!







I am a fool... I admit it









So, you have 2 ATI cards in crossfire right? Theoretically speaking you should have your bandwidth doubled ... sth around 166 GB/s ... Hmmm, I just wonder what would be my score using 2x GTX 260 ...
Right now it is what I can get (well I could overclock my card a little bit more and get 4.2 GHz ... probably) -->










Quote:


> ***BUT****
> That score he has on sig is when he had only 1 single 5870, now he upgraded to CrossfireX 5870's
> So certainly he right now must be getting much higher score


I thought myself to change my graphic card to ATI... but you know I am an old nVidia GPUs' user ... and it is hard to change one's habbit









Ok! Everything explained! I think I am too tired now ... and need some ... relax








Thanks man!


----------



## dir_d

hmm what other settings do i need to mess with to try to get this CPU-NB steady at 3Ghz. Got it at 2.8 no problem but turn it up to 3 even up the voltage, run prime 95, 1 core fails within 20 sec. Ive always just messed with the DRAM voltage CPUv and CPU-NBv, none of that other stuff in there. Any of that other stuff help stabilize the CPU-N any?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Right!







I am a fool... I admit it









So, you have 2 ATI cards in crossfire right? Theoretically speaking you should have your bandwidth doubled ... sth around 166 GB/s ... Hmmm, I just wonder what would be my score using 2x GTX 260 ... 
Right now it is what I can get (well I could overclock my card a little bit more and get 4.2 GHz ... probably) -->










I thought myself to change my graphic card to ATI... but you know I am an old nVidia GPUs' user ... and it is hard to change one's habbit









Ok! Everything explained! I think I am too tired now ... and need some ... relax








Thanks man!










I think your 260 if it were SLI .. I think they should pass over my score - assuming if yours are the 216 version

18k is my regular score of stock 5770 & flat 4.00ghz 2.6nb .. or less i cant remember, I'll run it again in a bit


----------



## jaime4i

Hello Im new here...

My board is MSI 790FX-GD70 and my processor is AMD Phenom II X4 965 B.E. i would like to ask for a help or tips on how to properly overclock this Beast Board...my Memory is is patriot Viper II Sector 5 4GB DDR1333. i ran it @ 4Ghz but unstable... maybe my voltage is not proper or something wrong that i set in the Bios.. here is the result by CPUZ...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1607074


----------



## robbo2

@pendrago interesting if you look at the VID on your chip and mine. I broke 6k on the 3Dmark06 score to pretty sure it's the first time I have done that. http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15318160

OC used http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608382 Any ideas as to why my ram that is rated for 1600 is showing up in cpu-z as being rated for 2000?


----------



## reisya

any suggestion about the best bios for 790FX-GD70 ?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


@ *SwishaMane*

Please, could you tell me how did you get 22 K in 3D Mark 06 ? I mean what were your settings?

I have just run this test and my result was ... no, no I can't say, because I am ashamed













































IDK, lol... Its my main, sig rig... I havent run 3dmark06 in awhile, I will re-run and see whats up. I TRY to cheat with things like disabling LAN controller so nothin in background can access net and cause lower score. I OC everything to max stable. My 5870 is at 1ghz core/1200 mem, uh... bout it, lol

Free 3DMark06 doesn't give score, but there are ways to get it still.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

I do have to give it to the new BIOS, They let my dip my voltage on my CPU slightly.


----------



## PhRe4k

I love this mobo! As soon as I get a couple of Gentle Typhoon AP15's for my H50 I'm gonna try for 4 Ghz


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, I tried to break my score and i can't, my setup isn't perfect. I could only get 21,900 or so, 4ghz, 1ghz/1200 on gpu, ddr3 1600 @8-8-8, etc. IDK, its w/e.









GT AP-15s are nice, I got 3 on my mains rad, 2 on my backups rad,







Sweet fans.

Mobo is eh, LOL


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Swisha, What loads are you getting from that DD block on your 5870?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Well, I tried to break my score and i can't, my setup isn't perfect. I could only get 21,900 or so, 4ghz, 1ghz/1200 on gpu, ddr3 1600 @8-8-8, etc. IDK, its w/e.









GT AP-15s are nice, I got 3 on my mains rad, 2 on my backups rad,







Sweet fans.

Mobo is eh, LOL


wow!, I'm an idiot I always understood on your signature it was 2 x 5870's lol with dd wte letters mentioning again 5870









I think all you need is more CPU.. since I'm only using a basic overclock on my 5770's 930/1300 (stock is 850/1200).. your 1ghz 5870 should rape my score if your CPU settings are set like mines


----------



## SwishaMane

Only one 5870 on water. Load is like 45C. Check avatar, thats my rig, lol

Its because you're at almost 4.3ghz... 3DMArk06 is sensitive to CPU and GPU freqs. You can squeeze out those extra points with extra freq. on either. Im only at 4ghz even.


----------



## reisya

anyone can help me break nb more than 2500 ?!?
even i set cpu/nb voltage at 1,4v , i can't break nb freq more than 2500Mhz









here some ss my setup


----------



## SwishaMane

Somewhat older BIOS I think. CPU-NB is not NB vcore. You shouldnt need more then 1.3 cpu-nb, and the nb voltage should be about 1.25 in BIOS,w hich is realistically about 1.3vcore to NB,t hat should be all you need. Do you really need that much cpu vcore for 3.8ghz?

With that 250 FSB, you have no choice but 2500 or 2750mhz on nb... You might want to return that to 200 for now, and try 200x13 (nb multi) for 2600 nb, with those voltage settings, and see if it boots. 8-8-8-24-32 might be better timings to test stability too.

I used to be able to boot and run stable 2800nb until I messed with dRAM drive stnegths to get dd3 1600 out of my 8GB of 1333 RAM which was NEVER 1600 stable before I messed with drive strengths, but something because of that has rendered booting 2800nb on cold boot unfeasible, so Im SCREWED with 2600nb,









Rule of thumb is, the NB freq. only needs to be x3 the DRAM freq... so, ddr3 1600 (800mhz DRAM) x3 = 2400nb... 800x3=2400, SO, think of it that way. You dont NEED anymore then the 2500mhz you got now, but i can appreciate the need for more just because everyone else has it,


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Rule of thumb is, the NB freq. only needs to be x3 the DRAM freq... so, ddr3 1600 (800mhz DRAM) x3 = 2400nb... 800x3=2400, SO, think of it that way. You dont NEED anymore then the 2500mhz you got now, but i can appreciate the need for more just because everyone else has it,










Is that actually an exact amount (more or less)? I mean, are you saying that if NB speeds are higher than x3 DRAM speeds you won't see an increase? Also do the tighter timings affect this? IE: I'm currently running my OCZ Reapers at 6-6-6-18 1400Mhz and my NB at 2750Mhz.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Is that actually an exact amount (more or less)? I mean, are you saying that if NB speeds are higher than x3 DRAM speeds you won't see an increase? Also do the tighter timings affect this? IE: I'm currently running my OCZ Reapers at 6-6-6-18 1400Mhz and my NB at 2750Mhz.


mmm I am going to have to dissagree with swish. by his formula I should only need 2560NB I am running 3200. If I go lower so does my throughput...


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Has anyone tried modding a HR-05 IFX on the southbridge?

I know it works on the northbridge for our mobo


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;12094016*
> Has anyone tried modding a HR-05 IFX on the southbridge?
> 
> I know it works on the northbridge for our mobo


Ive got one, actually one of each type, but I haven't tried it yet. Based on mounting, it looks perfect, only problem, it gets in the way of the second 16x pci-e lane if you have normal one. The bent one doesn't fit any better when it comes to normal GPUs. The thickness of the GPUs will get in the way anyway you adjust the cooler. Better off with a low profile. Only reason I'm gonna use one is I'm on water cooling, so the bent HR-05 looks real nice when it comes right up against the full cover block on my 5870, kind blocks it, but will look sweet.

Again, I haven't mounted either one yet, but I believe they will work perfect.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12081552*
> I think your 260 if it were SLI .. I think they should pass over my score - assuming if yours are the 216 version
> 
> 18k is my regular score of stock 5770 & flat 4.00ghz 2.6nb .. or less i cant remember, I'll run it again in a bit


Yeap. Mine is 216 version but unfortunately I can't unlock voltage control in MSI Afterburner







Didn't know about that buying this card a year ago.
Maybe a silly question but could anyone explain to me what does a "reference card" mean? Is it a card that is supported by MSI Afterburner and has "a proper" VRM ? I am a total noob in this matter.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaime4i;12082605*
> Hello Im new here...
> 
> My board is MSI 790FX-GD70 and my processor is AMD Phenom II X4 965 B.E. i would like to ask for a help or tips on how to properly overclock this Beast Board...my Memory is is patriot Viper II Sector 5 4GB DDR1333. i ran it @ 4Ghz but unstable... maybe my voltage is not proper or something wrong that i set in the Bios.. here is the result by CPUZ...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1607074


Hi there








You've got almost the same model of memory as I have but I think yours are 1.5V model and mine are 1.9 V.

First of all try to overclock it only increasing multiplier. If you overclock your CPU by increasing your FSB it requires much more voltage to make it run stable (I think so but it might not be true







.
So try these settings:
FSB = 200
Multiplier = x20
NB Freq = 2800
Multi = x14
Ht link (and this is very important) = 2000 (lower it - I run mine max up to 2100 but I try not to cross this limit)
HT link multi = x10

and voltages:
CPU VDD = Auto
CPU NB VDD = Auto
CPU V = 1.38 V (should be enough to run it stable)
CPU NB V = 1.22 V (if it is not stable try to rise it up by 0.01 V )
DDR PHY = 1.25 V
DRAM V = 1.7 V (be careful with that because that's the setting for my ram modules. Yours might be much lower. Could you send a link to yours memory sticks manufacturer's page?)
NB V = 1.16 V should be just fine (if not try to increase it but not too much. to 1.2 V) (BTW! What are you North Bridge temperatures?)

Everything else to auto. And make sure you had disabled C'n'Q option and Spread Spectrum. (It may be obvious but - you never know








One more thing - set in your Windows 7 power options - max performance.
And be careful with those settings - it's just an example how it works at my rig.
One more thing 2:







Try to losen your timings like 8-8-8-24-32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12083378*
> @pendrago interesting if you look at the VID on your chip and mine. I broke 6k on the 3Dmark06 score to pretty sure it's the first time I have done that. http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15318160


I have noticed it. I don't know why but it's so high and I got CPU VDD V set to Auto but I can set it to 1.15 V and CPU V to 1.31 and it just means nothing. The only thing is it allows me to regulate my main CPU V in small increments like 0.01 V and not 0.02 V with this option set to auto.
Quote:


> OC used http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608382 Any ideas as to why my ram that is rated for 1600 is showing up in cpu-z as being rated for 2000?


Because it may be 2000 ?







(yeah I know it is a dumb explanation








You've got Corsair Dominator right? What model is this excactly ? Any link ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya;12083791*
> any suggestion about the best bios for 790FX-GD70 ?


Try the most recent one v 1.16 In my opinion it's the most "stable" and improved BIOS for this mobo. But it's only my opinion









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12084776*
> IDK, lol... Its my main, sig rig... I havent run 3dmark06 in awhile, I will re-run and see whats up. I TRY to cheat with things like disabling LAN controller so nothin in background can access net and cause lower score. I OC everything to max stable. My 5870 is at 1ghz core/1200 mem, uh... bout it, lol
> 
> Free 3DMark06 doesn't give score, but there are ways to get it still.


What do you mean that "Free 3DMark06 doesn't give score" ? What version of 3DMark06 you've got?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya;12087638*
> anyone can help me break nb more than 2500 ?!?
> even i set cpu/nb voltage at 1,4v , i can't break nb freq more than 2500Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some ss my setup


Have you tried to overclock your cpu using only multiplier and not increasing your FSB rate? Oh! I have just noticed... Is your 955 Phenom a Black Edition or non BE ?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


What do you mean that "Free 3DMark06 doesn't give score" ? What version of 3DMark06 you've got?


The free version doesn't support ORB based score system anymore from what I understand. And since 06 is so old now, with 2 more versions released since, I decided I would pick it up for free.

Its like Windows XP, its sooo old now, why would I pay for it if I want it? Does it really matter? lol


----------



## reisya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


*Somewhat older BIOS I think*. CPU-NB is not NB vcore. You shouldnt need more then 1.3 cpu-nb, and the nb voltage should be about 1.25 in BIOS,w hich is realistically about 1.3vcore to NB,t hat should be all you need. Do you really need that much cpu vcore for 3.8ghz?

With that 250 FSB, you have no choice but 2500 or 2750mhz on nb... You might want to return that to 200 for now, and try 200x13 (nb multi) for 2600 nb, with those voltage settings, and see if it boots. 8-8-8-24-32 might be better timings to test stability too.

I used to be able to boot and run stable 2800nb until I messed with dRAM drive stnegths to get dd3 1600 out of my 8GB of 1333 RAM which was NEVER 1600 stable before I messed with drive strengths, but something because of that has rendered booting 2800nb on cold boot unfeasible, so Im SCREWED with 2600nb,









Rule of thumb is, the NB freq. only needs to be x3 the DRAM freq... so, ddr3 1600 (800mhz DRAM) x3 = 2400nb... 800x3=2400, SO, think of it that way. You dont NEED anymore then the 2500mhz you got now, but i can appreciate the need for more just because everyone else has it,










thanks for your advice, and it's works








now i can set nb freq 2750Mhz








yuph.. i have blend test six hour 3875Mhz with vcore 1,4875v to got stable








maybe i got bad batch







CACAC 1005EPMW
any advice about less vcore usage maybe









this is my backup mem, my eco got RMA three days ago








my daily use 866Mhz 7-8-7-22-30 1T with eco and for NB with HT 250, i always set NB for daily 2500Mhz









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Yeap. Mine is 216 version but unfortunately I can't unlock voltage control in MSI Afterburner







Didn't know about that buying this card a year ago. 
Maybe a silly question but could anyone explain to me what does a "reference card" mean? Is it a card that is supported by MSI Afterburner and has "a proper" VRM ? I am a total noob in this matter.









-------------

Hi there








You've got almost the same model of memory as I have but I think yours are 1.5V model and mine are 1.9 V.

First of all try to overclock it only increasing multiplier. If you overclock your CPU by increasing your FSB it requires much more voltage to make it run stable (I think so but it might not be true







. 
So try these settings:
FSB = 200
Multiplier = x20
NB Freq = 2800
Multi = x14
Ht link (and this is very important) = 2000 (lower it - I run mine max up to 2100 but I try not to cross this limit)
HT link multi = x10

and voltages:
CPU VDD = Auto
CPU NB VDD = Auto 
CPU V = 1.38 V (should be enough to run it stable)
CPU NB V = 1.22 V (if it is not stable try to rise it up by 0.01 V )
DDR PHY = 1.25 V
DRAM V = 1.7 V (be careful with that because that's the setting for my ram modules. Yours might be much lower. Could you send a link to yours memory sticks manufacturer's page?)
NB V = 1.16 V should be just fine (if not try to increase it but not too much. to 1.2 V) (BTW! What are you North Bridge temperatures?)

Everything else to auto. And make sure you had disabled C'n'Q option and Spread Spectrum. (It may be obvious but - you never know








One more thing - set in your Windows 7 power options - max performance. 
And be careful with those settings - it's just an example how it works at my rig. 
One more thing 2:







Try to losen your timings like 8-8-8-24-32

I have noticed it. I don't know why but it's so high and I got CPU VDD V set to Auto but I can set it to 1.15 V and CPU V to 1.31 and it just means nothing. The only thing is it allows me to regulate my main CPU V in small increments like 0.01 V and not 0.02 V with this option set to auto.

Because it may be 2000 ?







(yeah I know it is a dumb explanation








You've got Corsair Dominator right? What model is this excactly ? Any link ?

-------

Try the most recent one v 1.16 In my opinion it's the most "stable" and improved BIOS for this mobo. But it's only my opinion









-----------

What do you mean that "Free 3DMark06 doesn't give score" ? What version of 3DMark06 you've got?

------------

Have you tried to overclock your cpu using only multiplier and not increasing your FSB rate? Oh! I have just noticed... Is your 955 Phenom a Black Edition or non BE ?


thanks for reply









i use older bios 1.13B4









i have tried using only multi, and nb freq still can't more than 2500








my 955 is Black Edition


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Because it may be 2000 ?







(yeah I know it is a dumb explanation








You've got Corsair Dominator right? What model is this excactly ? Any link ?


Yep it's this stuff here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


The free version doesn't support ORB based score system anymore from what I understand. And since 06 is so old now, with 2 more versions released since, I decided I would pick it up for free.

Its like Windows XP, its sooo old now, why would I pay for it if I want it? Does it really matter? lol


It does you just need to patch it. The patch is called 1.2 I think. My results http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15318160

Just got everything installed an such so the system is up an running everything installed using 2x samsung F1 640gb drives in raid0 128kb blocks here are the results


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reisya*


thanks for reply









i use older bios 1.13B4









i have tried using only multi, and nb freq still can't more than 2500








my 955 is Black Edition










First of all (maybe) you should try to update your BIOS (to this latest release).

Secondly, what are your exact settings in Bios? 
Have you tried those settings I recommended to you ? 
Maybe you should try to find out what is your maximum overclock you can get? That means lowering your RAM speeds to minimum (set your Ram divider to 1:2) and just don't mess with your Ram for now. 
Set your CPU V to 1.31 V
CPU NB V = 1.13 V
and 
NB V = 1.12 V

Along with multipliers of: 
CPU = x18 (that should give you 3.6 GHz - you can rise it up when you find this setting runs stable)
NB = x13 (that should give you 2.6 GHz - the same as above but first you'll have to try your max stable CPU frequency).

And don't rise your FSB value. Leave it at 200. Your Vcore = 1,4875 is a way too high for 3.8 GHz or your chip is just really bad :/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Yep it's this stuff here


It strange because that would mean that you have Ram with default clock rated for 1333 memory modules. -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SD...andard_modules

When I checked my memory in CPU-Z it showed me that I have PC-8500 memory modules, so default clock is 1066 or as you wish 533 MHz. Nevertheless, they can easily be overclocked to 1600 MHz or even to 1700.


----------



## robbo2

I see now! I was comparing it to my GT doms in my i7 that are rated for 2000 an show up in cpu-z as 10700 same as these dominators. Cheers for that.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12105769*
> First of all (maybe) you should try to update your BIOS (to this latest release).
> 
> Secondly, what are your exact settings in Bios?
> Have you tried those settings I recommended to you ?
> Maybe you should try to find out what is your maximum overclock you can get? That means lowering your RAM speeds to minimum (set your Ram divider to 1:2) and just don't mess with your Ram for now.
> Set your CPU V to 1.31 V
> CPU NB V = 1.13 V
> and
> NB V = 1.12 V
> 
> Along with multipliers of:
> CPU = x18 (that should give you 3.6 GHz - you can rise it up when you find this setting runs stable)
> NB = x13 (that should give you 2.6 GHz - the same as above but first you'll have to try your max stable CPU frequency).
> 
> And don't rise your FSB value. Leave it at 200. Your Vcore = 1,4875 is a way too high for 3.8 GHz or your chip is just really bad :/
> 
> It strange because that would mean that you have Ram with default clock rated for 1333 memory modules. -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM#JEDEC_standard_modules
> 
> When I checked my memory in CPU-Z it showed me that I have PC-8500 memory modules, so default clock is 1066 or as you wish 533 MHz. Nevertheless, they can easily be overclocked to 1600 MHz or even to 1700.


before i downgrade with older bios, my gd70 used lastest bios and i can't reach NB Freq more than 2500









okeh, i'll try you advice anyway.. thanks


----------



## robbo2

Managed to get a 4.4 run in http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15328065 no real difference in score though. GPU score goes down an CPU went up a little.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1612724 Great board just a shame the H50 I have on it is a piece of junk. I do have some water cooling parts coming though.


----------



## reisya

i have tried FSB 200, Multi 18 with vcore 1,3125v NB 2600Mhz.. and can't get stable








maybe i have junk batch









anyway.. i have change TIM Chipset and SB my GD70 yesterday



is it normal ?!?


----------



## froxic

Hmm NB 56 / SB 52 is someway high. Have you got some airflow i case? Espesially arround CPU socket. Good CPU cooler (wirh 120fan) also helps NB+VRM temperatures.

Check speedfan setup:
NB is REMOTE1 sensor - you can also check NB temp in aida/everest
SB is REMOTE2 sensor

With old tim i have temperatures on NB max 55 - 58, but with strong OC and in load... on iddle arround 48-50.

Now i have NB/SB: 43/32 @ 48/42 - Gelid extreme 03 tim


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froxic;12112177*
> Hmm NB 56 / SB 52 is someway high. Have you got some airflow i case? Espesially arround CPU socket. Good CPU cooler (wirh 120fan) also helps NB+VRM temperatures.
> 
> Check speedfan setup:
> NB is REMOTE1 sensor - you can also check NB temp in aida/everest
> SB is REMOTE2 sensor
> 
> With old tim i have temperatures on NB max 55 - 58, but with strong OC and in load... on iddle arround 48-50.
> 
> Now i have NB/SB: 43/32 @ 48/42 - Gelid extreme 03 tim


i use bench table custom, cooler procie still with stock amd








but thermalright archon otw next week









on gaming, temp still 55-56/49-52 - thermalright CF3

are you add some fan at NB/SB ?!?
i have order delta and sunon 5000rpm for NB and SB


----------



## SwishaMane

56 is high... Mebbe its not seated right. Its a difficult task to clean that heatsink and chip, you sure its real good install? When I was still using stock heatsink, I got my idle down to 45 or so, load was int he 56 range, mebbe, I dont recall completely, it wasnt long after I did TIM change before I just put it on water...


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12113456*
> 56 is high... Mebbe its not seated right. Its a difficult task to clean that heatsink and chip, you sure its real good install? When I was still using stock heatsink, I got my idle down to 45 or so, load was int he 56 range, mebbe, I dont recall completely, it wasnt long after I did TIM change before I just put it on water...


yeah that's right.. its a difficult task to clean that heatsink and chip








but i'm pretty sure stock heatsink seat at right position, tommorow i'll check again









thanks


----------



## SwishaMane

Check the balance of the heatsink on the NB, mebbe one of the (I think 2) screws is in further then the other causing it to be off balance, if you understand me, lol


----------



## Snowman1989

whoa now im worried, speedfan says my Remote 1 is at 56 C, its been like that the whole time, i replaced the stock TIM with OCZ Freeze, and I have 2 Antec SpotCool fans on it, why is it so hot?


----------



## jayflores

as long as i could run things the way i like it to be i dont care about speedfan numbers.







anyway.. all along i thought it is...

temp2 in speedfan. lol


----------



## PsychoKilla666

I was hoping some of you guys might have encountered these weird mobo behaviors
I am having some unbelievable issue that I can't seem to troubleshoot 
Luckily I lost no data
I added a usb3 card to my rig and it wouldn't boot, so I figured I unplugged something, I triple checked everything and gave up, loaded ubuntu live and backed up everything. I found it odd that Linux could access the files, but figured its Linux, its magical like that. I then tried to reconstruct the raid setup only to find out the mobo wasn't even loading the raid utility anymore. I have tried popping in my win7 cd and loading the raid driver to do a repair with no luck. The crazy part is that I gave up and tried just installing Windows again and when I load the driver the arrays appear like magic. However I installed over the old array and the mobo still did not initialize the raid utility, essentially making all efforts a waste of time.
Has anyone else ever experienced any anomalies like this, where the mobo seems to be unable to initialize or load at a hardware level, even though software (win install / live linux) can detect the drives? this is so weird, I am totally stumped


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;12115313*
> I was hoping some of you guys might have encountered these weird mobo behaviors
> I am having some unbelievable issue that I can't seem to troubleshoot
> Luckily I lost no data
> I added a usb3 card to my rig and it wouldn't boot, so I figured I unplugged something, I triple checked everything and gave up, loaded ubuntu live and backed up everything. I found it odd that Linux could access the files, but figured its Linux, its magical like that. I then tried to reconstruct the raid setup only to find out the mobo wasn't even loading the raid utility anymore. I have tried popping in my win7 cd and loading the raid driver to do a repair with no luck. The crazy part is that I gave up and tried just installing Windows again and when I load the driver the arrays appear like magic. However I installed over the old array and the mobo still did not initialize the raid utility, essentially making all efforts a waste of time.
> Has anyone else ever experienced any anomalies like this, where the mobo seems to be unable to initialize or load at a hardware level, even though software (win install / live linux) can detect the drives? this is so weird, I am totally stumped


ive experienced this myself with the new bios. although it happened right after an overclocked setting failed..

just cleared CMOS. resolved it.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666*


I was hoping some of you guys might have encountered these weird mobo behaviors
I am having some unbelievable issue that I can't seem to troubleshoot 
Luckily I lost no data
I added a usb3 card to my rig and it wouldn't boot, so I figured I unplugged something, I triple checked everything and gave up, loaded ubuntu live and backed up everything. I found it odd that Linux could access the files, but figured its Linux, its magical like that. I then tried to reconstruct the raid setup only to find out the mobo wasn't even loading the raid utility anymore. I have tried popping in my win7 cd and loading the raid driver to do a repair with no luck. The crazy part is that I gave up and tried just installing Windows again and when I load the driver the arrays appear like magic. However I installed over the old array and the mobo still did not initialize the raid utility, essentially making all efforts a waste of time.
Has anyone else ever experienced any anomalies like this, where the mobo seems to be unable to initialize or load at a hardware level, even though software (win install / live linux) can detect the drives? this is so weird, I am totally stumped


This is a stupid question but doesn't hurt to ask if you have raid selected in bios? I had some trouble setting raid up on this board an loading win7 onto the array but I eventually got it.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


This is a stupid question but doesn't hurt to ask if you have raid selected in bios? I had some trouble setting raid up on this board an loading win7 onto the array but I eventually got it.


ya, unfortunately it is in raid
I tried changing it out of raid, to see if the drives would pop up but they wouldnt, so I changed it back to raid, but the msi raid bios won't even load, [the thing where you press ctr+F to setup raid] =\\

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


ive experienced this myself with the new bios. although it happened right after an overclocked setting failed..

just cleared CMOS. resolved it.


Doh, I didnt think of this, how could I have overlooked it, I tried loading defaults and fail safe options but didnt think of reseting CMOS, let me try that, I hope that once I reselect RAID the utility will load

Wish me luck and thank you to both of you


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Issue persists
I can't get the raid utility to load
Should I flash a newer BIOS ?


----------



## robbo2

I would try a new bios.


----------



## jayflores

place everything in default, save and exit, clear CMOS, reboot, enter setup, load preferred settings. save and exit... try these steps..

or try to flash the new 1.G bios in m-flash.







make sure everything is at default though..


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12113580*
> Check the balance of the heatsink on the NB, mebbe one of the (I think 2) screws is in further then the other causing it to be off balance, if you understand me, lol


i understand what you mean








but i'm really sure all screws in balance position..


----------



## mike44njdevils

Hi all, I'm heavily considering this board as it A) falls into my price range (135 @ Frys







) and B) will allow me to fodl on up to 4 GPUs.

I've heard the buzz that there are "issues" when OCing a 125+ watt CPU? What precautions can I take to avoid this from happening?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;12126391*
> Hi all, I'm heavily considering this board as it A) falls into my price range (135 @ Frys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and B) will allow me to fodl on up to 4 GPUs.
> 
> I've heard the buzz that there are "issues" when OCing a 125+ watt CPU? What precautions can I take to avoid this from happening?


Pro tip: Don't get this board or the 890FX version.

All the other 890FX boards are good though.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12126683*
> Pro tip: Don't get this board or the 890FX version.










Are you speaking from experience? What have you found that gives you headaches with it?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;12126391*
> Hi all, I'm heavily considering this board as it A) falls into my price range (135 @ Frys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and B) will allow me to fodl on up to 4 GPUs.
> 
> I've heard the buzz that there are "issues" when OCing a 125+ watt CPU? What precautions can I take to avoid this from happening?


There are allot more cheaper prices for this mobo around - even at flat $100 - search around more.. but if you prefer frys then go buy it on your current price

Ofcourse you can fold 4 GPUs - make sure last one must be single slot gpu

Well I'll leave the 6 cores concern for others to help on that.. since I don't have one








Get the 890 from Asus the Crosshair to be 100% fine overclocking it


----------



## jayflores

i am overclocking a 125watter processor (965be) and i havent encountered any problems as of yet..


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12126766*
> i am overclocking a 125watter processor (965be) and i havent encountered any problems as of yet..


He meant the 6 cores CPU


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;12126722*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking from experience? What have you found that gives you headaches with it?


6 cores makes them blow up.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12126739*
> Ofcourse you can fold 4 GPUs - make sure last one must be single slot gpu


I've got an 8 PCI expansion case, unless one of the headers will get covered...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12126739*
> Well I'll leave the 6 cores concern for others to help on that.. since I don't have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the 890 from Asus the Crosshair to be 100% fine overclocking it


The Crosshair is WAY out of my price range.

This is basically going to be a stepping stone for awaiting the 9XX seriesa of AMD boards....


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12126792*
> 6 cores makes them blow up.










unfortunately this is what I've heard. :-\


----------



## Snowman1989

Well actually, this board is fine if you're not overclocking the X6, just replace the stock TIM with something good just in case.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;12126855*
> *I've got an 8 PCI expansion case, unless one of the headers will get covered...*


Hmmm I mean for the MOTHERBOARD - or else it will cover where you plug in the cables - usb, firewire, hdaudio, fans, power/reset buttons, clear cmos etc all that is needed to connect what is needed for the case buttons to work as well. My case also has 8 slots









Because the last slot is right next above them.

About the Crossahair - its the best mobo out there for the 6 cores - better be with a trusted board than.. a proven already not so safe board. Or else go with the 890 of any other brand that is not msi... as gigabyte, foxconn, etc....

I suggest 890.. because its hardware capabilities on the mobo's is more up to date - have appeared much safer for overclocking the x6(minus the MSI 790/890 have had some issues).


----------



## fruitflavor

well you could try. and also folding with 4 card will mean that you'll need new psu as well. and do not get cheap ones. mine's currently at 3.7 but i've had the board catch fire twice before.


----------



## robbo2

Amazing this crashed in about 3 seconds on my old board this one it passes without problem. Awesome board.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Amazing this crashed in about 3 seconds on my old board this one it passes without problem. Awesome board.




Same CPU?

That's a sick speed on air for a Deneb. I really just wanted 4Ghz stable on mine and can't even achieve that.


----------



## louze001

Im using this board with four gtx460's as gpu folding machine. It has been unstable (bluescreens, freezing up) and i think it due to not enough nb voltage... Can anyone recommend a good voltage or the max that i should try?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12126772*
> He meant the 6 cores CPU


i see yeah ive heard such stories, although i would just watch the temps and go for a realistic overclock, it also depends on the cooling hardware that the end user has; overclocking isnt about just raising stuff inside the cell menu, most if not all are guilty of it. i am too! hahaha lucky enough i havent screwed any mobo for amd's

balance would be the key to not blow things up.. just my 2 cents.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Same CPU?

That's a sick speed on air for a Deneb. I really just wanted 4Ghz stable on mine and can't even achieve that.










It is the same chip however I have put a H50 on in temporarily and it was 32c in my room today! So I dumped the H50 in a bucket of water with a pump inside to keep the water moving. I have the parts for a proper loop with a 240rad on order just waiting for delivery!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Im using this board with four gtx460's as gpu folding machine. It has been unstable (bluescreens, freezing up) and i think it due to not enough nb voltage... Can anyone recommend a good voltage or the max that i should try?


If its your cpu-nb you think it is safe up to 1.4 is fine you can even go a little further but that will add to you cpu temps and I doubt will improve stability. If it is you chipset NB I would be careful with anything over 1.2v I imagine 1.3 should be fine if you have very good air flow over it.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12133087*
> Same CPU?
> 
> That's a sick speed on air for a Deneb. *I really just wanted 4Ghz stable on mine and can't even achieve that*.


same with me


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louze001;12133160*
> Im using this board with four gtx460's as gpu folding machine. It has been unstable (bluescreens, freezing up) and i think it due to not enough nb voltage... Can anyone recommend a good voltage or the max that i should try?


I wish I could remember the stock NB voltage, but sense I cant, I will tell you what I run with my crosshair. Stock voltage for the NB is 1.125. I run 1.55v for the 320FSB that I run. The main thing to watch is the temperature IIRC max safe temp for this board was 80c (mm yep see here)


----------



## robbo2

Got a 4.5 run in an 4.6ghz validation which is in my sig. http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15339972


----------



## illtoxic

What is th best ram money can buy for this mobo? with a 460 gtx installed .. size comparison reasons...

Thank you!!!


----------



## Snowman1989

G.Skill Flare?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Im using this board with four gtx460's as gpu folding machine. It has been unstable (bluescreens, freezing up) and i think it due to not enough nb voltage... Can anyone recommend a good voltage or the max that i should try?


 You may need to update your bios for the new firmi cards to work and be stabel on this mobo. I had the same problem until I updated my bios.


----------



## Simpleton

hi guys i was wondering if any 1 can give me some advice right now im running a 4870x2 and i found a really good deal on a 5970 black edition do u think i will see a big increase in performance from the 2?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;12153520*
> hi guys i was wondering if any 1 can give me some advice right now im running a 4870x2 and i found a really good deal on a 5970 black edition do u think i will see a big increase in performance from the 2?


Yes. It will be like 4870x4 but better.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12153549*
> Yes. It will be like 4870x4 but better.


^^ This hahaa


----------



## Simpleton

so i should get it then?


----------



## illtoxic

So G.Skill is best for AMD? What timings should I look for when buying 8/12 gigabytes of RAM?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simpleton;12154369*
> so i should get it then?


yea i guess, depending on how much it is.


----------



## pendrago

Today is (I hope) a good day for me and that's why I have some questions for you (more experienced "force") users









Got myself a present and it looks like this -->


I haven't even unpacked it yet because I wanted to be sure that what I will do is correct and I won't end with my rig "finished" (burnt) by me :/
That would be inappropriate the first day of using new toy









So, first of all I wanted to check whether it is possible to put 2 cards ( I am trying to sell my "old" 260 GTX but right now nobody wants to buy it








into 1st and 3rd PCI-E slots and not to fry my entire rig... (I have daubts that it may be too stressful for my PSU, so I have to be 100 % sure that I do that right).
Let's say I will put my MSI 460 GTX into the first slot and leave my Asus 260 GTX in the third slot. What I want to do is to use my ASUS as a main PhysX "module" (I can't find proper word). I just want to try if it gonna give me additional performance boost








Maybe it sounds a little bit silly but I have never tried it and I don't want to mess it all up.

This is a screenshot of my actual MSI Afterburner and nVidia PhysX configuration. When I put this additional card will I be able to choose which card has to handle PhysX ? And is it worth? Will it give me any extra boost in performance?










My second question:
I have read carefully Mastiffman's guide to enabling "Unofficial Overclocking" in MSI Afterburner ( thanks for this guide!!!)
Of course all of you know that there is a new MSI Afterburner 2.1.0 beta 6 which allows to control all voltages that means:
core voltage, memory voltage and (mystery for me) AUX voltage (I hope I wrote it correctly).

My question is ... when I start to change all of these values (which I am going to do right after my new card "lands" in a slot) is it better to:
1) take out my Asus first and let windows 7 identifies my new card (maybe I should uninstall nvidia drivers (though I have latest release) and install them again?
2) how do you think (sorry for this chaotic language today but I am quite excited about my new toy and I can't find proper English words to describe it








So, how do you think ... will my PSU handle 2 cards? and when I choose that my main PhysX module will be 260 GTX... will it be safe to overclock my 460 GTX with Afterburner? There won't be any complications because 460 GTX allows to change voltages and my old 260 GTX doesn't ?

Sorry for this long post but I have to be sure when I start to play around with two cards that I don't make any serious mistake. Uff


----------



## N2Gaming

@ Pendrago, You should have enough power to run both cards in that system w/your TX650. You might have to update your bios to properly use the new GPU though.

You don't have to uninstall any drivers just install the new ones over the old "that is the simplicity of Nvidia Drivers"







.

Yes you can choose any "capable" card installed you wish to use as your PhysX Engine from w/in the Nvidia Control Panel screen you listed up there.

Good Luck,

N2G

P.S. Nice Choice for your GPU


----------



## illtoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12157511*
> yea i guess, depending on how much it is.


Wow, you are useless.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illtoxic;12156875*
> So G.Skill is best for AMD? What timings should I look for when buying 8/12 gigabytes of RAM?


Just look through the thread at what others are using.

Calling others useless is not considered good in these parts.







OCN frowns on that behavior.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12166168*
> @ Pendrago, You should have enough power to run both cards in that system w/your TX650. You might have to update your bios to properly use the new GPU though.


I hope you're right







and... I have the most recent BIOS - v 1.6. unless you say about updating my GPU's BIOS ?
Quote:


> You don't have to uninstall any drivers just install the new ones over the old "that is the simplicity of Nvidia Drivers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah!







Quite an improvement with this new "clean install" option (though I always uninstall drivers and getting rid of what left of them using Driver Sweeper)... it has to be perfect in my case ;> (I know it won't be but it's just a habit of mine







).
Quote:


> Yes you can choose any "capable" card installed you wish to use as your PhysX Engine from w/in the Nvidia Control Panel screen you listed up there.


I have noticed you've got the same card (or a set of these MSI GPUs).
Are you satisfied with your choice? I mean what are they overclocking potential? (I have read that they are very good, are very quiet and have low temperatures even under heavy load).

So, you got 2 x 460 GTX connected through SLI, right? and the one with 768 MB is PhysX "module" just as I wrote? Is it going to give me any special boost in performance? Because I assume that it could be utilized mainly (or only) in some hardware demanding games.
Quote:


> Good Luck,
> 
> N2G
> 
> P.S. Nice Choice for your GPU


Thanks a lot.








One last question (I haven't installed this card yet) ... What about this "AUX" voltage slider in new version of MSI Afterburner? What does it do? How can I use it ?


----------



## N2Gaming

I have not used the beta Afterburner yet and the only voltage I have adjusted is the core voltage. Keep in mind you don't have any cooling on the ram chips so you may want to go easy w/the voltage on those









I can run all 3 cards overclocked at 865MHz at 1.050v w/out any issues. I have not had much luck pushing all of them at the same time past that while maintaing stability for [email protected] w/the low volts I use of 1.050v and I'm not willing to go any higher on the volts.

No need to flash the firmware on the GPU's









I have been astounded w/my choice of GPU's.

Edit: I don't know what AUX voltage is because I don't use that version of Afterburner.

You can go here for your PSU concerns.


----------



## My5tiC4L

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624260


----------



## Mastiffman

I can't believe that this thread is still as active as it is...

Okay, so it looks as if users are clocking their CPU's higher on lower volts for this motherboard these days... Is it a newer revision motherboard or the new bios being that it's on the same CPU's as it was before? Sorry, I'm not up to date on this topic as I used to be..


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi,

I have the MSI MSI 790FX-GD70 with the following specs:

MSI HD 5850 OC Graphics Card.

G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 Ripjaw Memory Kit CL7(7-8-7-24) 1.65V Running at 1333mhz

AMD 965 CPU @ 3.80Ghz multiplier currently at 19x

Corsair H50 Cpu Cooler,

My questions are do you think I will be able to achieve 4ghz with the above sepcs? Also I am currently running BIOS Version1.A is it worth upgrading the new version?

I would be grateful for any advice you can offer.

Many thanks


----------



## zerohunter86

hi, i'm new here. is anyone has overclock the unlocked x4 B55 with this board? thanks


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12186588*
> I can't believe that this thread is still as active as it is...
> 
> Okay, so it looks as if users are clocking their CPU's higher on lower volts for this motherboard these days... Is it a newer revision motherboard or the new bios being that it's on the same CPU's as it was before? Sorry, I'm not up to date on this topic as I used to be..


hey, good to see your still alive and kicking! i've been wondering the same thing myself. these guys have been getting 4ghz on stock volts lately!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12186588*
> I can't believe that this thread is still as active as it is...
> 
> Okay, so it looks as if users are clocking their CPU's higher on lower volts for this motherboard these days... Is it a newer revision motherboard or the new bios being that it's on the same CPU's as it was before? Sorry, I'm not up to date on this topic as I used to be..


It's not so much the board just better chips that are coming out. The 45nm process is really matured now = better chips.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12189465*
> hey, good to see your still alive and kicking! i've been wondering the same thing myself. these guys have been getting 4ghz on stock volts lately!


Yeah, ya know...... What's up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12189561*
> It's not so much the board just better chips that are coming out. The 45nm process is really matured now = better chips.


Well as far as I'm aware of there hasn't been new revision past C3 on the PhenomII Quads has there?
How owuld it "mature" if they are still making the same revison Phenom's? Sorry, but that's making to much sense in my mond at this point!?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yeah, ya know...... What's up?

Well as far as I'm aware of there hasn't been new revision past C3 on the PhenomII Quads has there?
How owuld it "mature" if they are still making the same revison Phenom's? Sorry, but that's making to much sense in my mond at this point!?


could be that they are using some of the stuff they learned from the X6's or even locking 2 of the cores and calling them X4's. More then likly though they are getting better production now that the process of making them has matured. Could even be that the latest round of chips are from a really good crystal.


----------



## jayflores

my 965 is from the early batches...










Ive managed to hit this with the new bios. so you guys might want to use it.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I can't believe that this thread is still as active as it is...

Okay, so it looks as if users are clocking their CPU's higher on lower volts for this motherboard these days... Is it a newer revision motherboard or the new bios being that it's on the same CPU's as it was before? Sorry, I'm not up to date on this topic as I used to be..


Sup man, yeah, the new kids rolled in. lol

I dont think there's another rev. yet. Probably just better CPUs. Mine isnt OCing any better, I was able to grind out a better OC on my RAM with the DRAM strength options.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


my 965 is from the early batches...










Ive managed to hit this with the new bios. so you guys might want to use it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


my 965 is from the early batches...










Ive managed to hit this with the new bios. so you guys might want to use it.


your not stable. Not sure whats not stable but I know it's not. Either that or you have a lot of background tasks going when you did that. The Gflops just are not close enough. When completely stable I am within .01 Gflops of each other except for some freak ones that are due to other tasks that maybe going in the back. (when running max) when just doing 17000 I might be .2 from each other.


----------



## jayflores

@eclipse, i would care-less for gflops being far with each other as long as it runs 24/7 for my task and no bsod's.







thats how i define stability, and if my rig would surpass "max" stress load. am good

and besides, my real goal for my 24/7 rig is to run with the lowest voltage tweak as possible.. at the end of the day; am happy with my current settings.

and true, am actually converting movies for my ipod when i ran that test. so i dont i know if thats what your saying.. hehe


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I can't believe that this thread is still as active as it is...

Okay, so it looks as if users are clocking their CPU's higher on lower volts for this motherboard these days... Is it a newer revision motherboard or the new bios being that it's on the same CPU's as it was before? Sorry, I'm not up to date on this topic as I used to be..


Hey Mastiffman! Glad you're still able to post on this thread. How is your almost 1yr old? (If I recall correctly







)

I gotta agree that the newer chips are just more likely to get 4ghz performance on lower volts because of the "maturing" of the chips. I'm sure they didn't make a new revision because the changes weren't as drastic as C2 going to C3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiz-kid*


Hi,

I have the MSI MSI 790FX-GD70 with the following specs:

MSI HD 5850 OC Graphics Card.

G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 Ripjaw Memory Kit CL7(7-8-7-24) 1.65V Running at 1333mhz

AMD 965 CPU @ 3.80Ghz multiplier currently at 19x

Corsair H50 Cpu Cooler,

My questions are do you think I will be able to achieve 4ghz with the above sepcs? Also I am currently running BIOS Version1.A is it worth upgrading the new version?

I would be grateful for any advice you can offer.

Many thanks


You should be able to, though every chip is different, so there's no guarantee to 4ghz. First update to 1.G, lots of people are getting good results with that BIOS, myself included.

To get to 4ghz: I would recommend you put your northbridge and RAM speeds back to stock and push your CPU multiplier to 20x. Put the CPU voltage (3rd voltage setting, not the 1st setting called CPU Voltage VDD) to 1.4v-1.45v and test it out with LinX or IntelBurnTest with maximum memory. Run 10-20 runs and if it passes, it should be stable. Go with as low a voltage as you can (even below 1.4v if stable), so it will take a few hours of testing, even more if it doesn't get stable(keep adding voltage one click at a time up to 1.5v if it's not stable).

Once you find your stable voltage for your cpu, you can go increase your northbridge speed to 2600-2800mhz(13x-14x multiplier) using 1.25v-1.35v on your CPU-NB voltage (4th voltage setting). Again test it out with stress programs and if it is stable at your lowest voltage then you should be golden.

It is up to you to overclock your RAM, though there really isn't any significant benefits from that. I haven't seen any real world performance increases from 1333mhz Cas6 to 1752mhz Cas7, so it's really up to you.

Good luck and if you need help in anything else just come back here!









Edit: BTW, I had trouble getting 4ghz stable with 1.44v when I had my NB at 2000mhz 1.2v, but putting it to 2800mhz with 1.28v let me get it stable. Though I wouldn't recommend overclocking both at once, since you won't know which is unstable. Just something to take note of.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerohunter86*


hi, i'm new here. is anyone has overclock the unlocked x4 B55 with this board? thanks


Yes, mine is at 4ghz with 1.44v right now. You have to make sure all cores are not faulty before you overclock though, so if you hit a wall at overclocking, make sure you turn off one core and test with a higher overclock. If it is successful, then you know that core you turned off is slightly faulty, if not successful, then try a different core.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


your not stable. Not sure whats not stable but I know it's not. Either that or you have a lot of background tasks going when you did that. The Gflops just are not close enough. When completely stable I am within .01 Gflops of each other except for some freak ones that are due to other tasks that maybe going in the back. (when running max) when just doing 17000 I might be .2 from each other.


Is it possible to have varying numbers since it's two different programs? I did notice that LinX has numbers closer to one another, though IBT has slightly less precise numbers, about .2+/-.


----------



## wiz-kid

Hey Kokin,

Thanks for your response, I have just been checking the temps of the computer at the moment whilst its running at 3.80ghz. The north bridge temp is currently at 70c. Is this about normal or is it on the hot side?

Please could you let me know,

Cheers


----------



## Snowman1989

Thats pretty hot, mines at 57C.


----------



## wiz-kid

Snowman1989,

Is what with stock thermal paste or did you apply your own?


----------



## Snowman1989

My own, OCZ Freeze.


----------



## wiz-kid

That paste seems to be discontinued now, can you recommend an alternative?


----------



## jayflores

tuniq TX4, or AS5


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi,

I have now updated the bios to the latest version I have also changed th CPU multiplier to 20, I cant seem to find the 3rd cpu voltage setting, I have attached a picture of the different options and would appreciate if someone could let me know which one it is so I can change it to 1.4v

Thanks


----------



## jayflores

thats the one highlighted in your pic..


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I changed to 1.4v and when I ran intel burn in test it BSOD, I am going to up the voltage one click at a time and see what happens


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12194140*
> 
> and true, am actually converting movies for my ipod when i ran that test. so i dont i know if thats what your saying.. hehe


That would be why.


----------



## wiz-kid

Ok. I managed to get it to 7 passes at 1.5v the temps were at max and the north bridge was at 80c. When it got to the 7 pass the hole system turned off. And now it wont power back on, could I have broken something or has it become to hot? If I can get it working again, I will apply new thermal paste before I attempt to do any more overclocking.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiz-kid;12197660*
> Ok. I managed to get it to 7 passes at 1.5v the temps were at max and the north bridge was at 80c. When it got to the 7 pass the hole system turned off. And now it wont power back on, could I have broken something or has it become to hot? If I can get it working again, I will apply new thermal paste before I attempt to do any more overclocking.


What CPU? NB heat prob shut it down. You may need to do a full reset of the CMOS. aka remove all power sources, remove the battery, remove the CPU, remove the memory, remove the GPU, EVERYTHING! then move the jumper over to the reset position and hold the cmos reset button for ~1 min. This should completely reset it. Put back together and see what happens. GL


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I tried putting a fan next to the pc to cool it off and then removed the cmos battery and jumper and power then tried to turn it on again but nothing happened. All I get is 2 blue led flashes which seem to be linked to the north bridge and cpu.


----------



## wiz-kid

Still nothing, not looking good


----------



## wiz-kid

I assume there is no way that I could get the motherboard looked at under its warranty?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiz-kid;12198112*
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I tried putting a fan next to the pc to cool it off and then removed the cmos battery and jumper and power then tried to turn it on again but nothing happened. All I get is 2 blue led flashes which seem to be linked to the north bridge and cpu.


Sounds like it's fried. RMA time...


----------



## jayflores

wiz-kid, are you using the stock heat sink of AMD phenomII? looks like you fried the mobo or processor..


----------



## wiz-kid

Ok, upon further investigation i have removed the cpu heatsink and found a mealed chip and a leaked capacitor, in the process the rubber sticky pads came off. I assume its time to buy a new board or will they fix it under warranty as i thought overclocking was not covered in the warranty?

What i'm gonna do is get hold of cheap board and test all the other parts on it to make sure that they are working ok.


----------



## SwishaMane

A mealed chip and leaked capacitor? I can understand the capacitor part, but what is a mealed chip?

EDIT: Melted chip? lol

Not good. RMA?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiz-kid*


Ok, upon further investigation i have removed the cpu heatsink and found a mealed chip and a leaked capacitor, in the process the rubber sticky pads came off. I assume its time to buy a new board or will they fix it under warranty as i thought overclocking was not covered in the warranty?

What i'm gonna do is get hold of cheap board and test all the other parts on it to make sure that they are working ok.


you can send it in for an RMA. thy don't officially support overclocking(kinda funny as there is an OC dial and they state the board will do 1600Mhz ram O.C.) but WILL replace the board.

BTW who is going to buy my 5870's ??????? come on I want to get rid of these things I want my GTX 580!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi,

Sorry i meant melted chip


----------



## wiz-kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you can send it in for an RMA. thy don't officially support overclocking(kinda funny as there is an OC dial and they state the board will do 1600Mhz ram O.C.) but WILL replace the board.



Hi,

Ok thanks thats a relief, how do i go about filling in an rma request form? Also does it matter about the sticky pads that came off the heatsink ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiz-kid*


Hi,

Ok thanks thats a relief, how do i go about filling in an rma request form? Also does it matter about the sticky pads that came off the heatsink ?


When I sent in my board it had AS5 under the heatsinks so they wont care just make sure something is there. I personally called MSI to get the RMA going.


----------



## wiz-kid

Ok, what could I put there in place of the sticky pads?

Also shall I mention in the fault information that I over clocked the cpu and then the board wont power on anymore because of the melted chip.

Sorry to ask all these questions but I have never returned an MSI board before.

Many thanks


----------



## jayflores

you havent answered my question, are you using the stock heatsink fan to reach 4ghz?? if yes, then that might be the reason why the processor melted.. sad man


----------



## wiz-kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


you havent answered my question, are you using the stock heatsink fan to reach 4ghz?? if yes, then that might be the reason why the processor melted.. sad man










Hi,

Sorry I did not see your post,









I am using the corsair h50 as the cpu cooler


----------



## jayflores

ohh.. thats fine.







so you were saying that the amd chip melted as well??


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi

The cpu looks to be ok. There is a chip on the
motherboard that is melted. It seems
to be near the north bridge chipset


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiz-kid*


Hi

The cpu looks to be ok. There is a chip on the
motherboard that is melted. It seems
to be near the north bridge chipset


That would be a vrm(actually an IC)


----------



## wiz-kid

ok

How can i find out if there is a service center in the uk?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiz-kid*


ok

How can i find out if there is a service center in the uk?


Go to MSI's website and the information you will need will be there.


----------



## wiz-kid

ok i assume i should mention that i was overclocking the cpu and what happened and see what they say.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiz-kid*


ok i assume i should mention that i was overclocking the cpu and what happened and see what they say.


Whoa, sorry to hear about your board! It seems strange that it would fry at only 1.5v with an H50... I feel partially at fault for leading you to your board's death.









Same thing actually happened to me before as well, but I had gone up to 1.57v-1.6v (though it happened when I lowered it back down to 1.45v) and that was before getting my H50.

As for the RMA process, you don't have to say you were overclocking, but just state that your VRMs are fried and they will replace it for you. You can go to the MSI website and register your motherboard and request a RMA with them. After they approve you, all you have to do is ship it to them.

For future reference: your northbridge temp, it should be the Aux temp in HWMonitor, Temp2 in Speedfan. Everest reports a different temp that is more related to your CPU-NB than your actual northbridge, so before replacing the pink sticky gunk temps are usually around 45-55C. I used AS-5 and get about 30-35C during the winter, 33-40C in the summer.

Good luck!


----------



## wiz-kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12202546*
> Whoa, sorry to hear about your board! It seems strange that it would fry at only 1.5v with an H50... I feel partially at fault for leading you to your board's death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing actually happened to me before as well, but I had gone up to 1.57v-1.6v (though it happened when I lowered it back down to 1.45v) and that was before getting my H50.
> 
> As for the RMA process, you don't have to say you were overclocking, but just state that your VRMs are fried and they will replace it for you. You can go to the MSI website and register your motherboard and request a RMA with them. After they approve you, all you have to do is ship it to them.
> 
> For future reference: your northbridge temp, it should be the Aux temp in HWMonitor, Temp2 in Speedfan. Everest reports a different temp that is more related to your CPU-NB than your actual northbridge, so before replacing the pink sticky gunk temps are usually around 45-55C. I used AS-5 and get about 30-35C during the winter, 33-40C in the summer.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi,

Its not your fault, these things happen.

I am having problems removing the Corsair H50 backplate from the motherboard the backplate is held on by sticky pads but I cant seem to remove them. I have tried several times to remove it but I dont wont to use to much force. Will they accept it back with the Corsair h50 backplate and if I include the original AMD3 backplate with it as well?

Please can someone let me know,

Thanks


----------



## Snowman1989

I had that same problem, just take off the H50 backplate, you might not get it back.


----------



## Kokin

Just google it up, I've seen tons of guides on how to do this.


----------



## wiz-kid

OK thanks,

I've submitted a request through their tech support for an RMA as I cant find any RMA forms for UK customers. I'll let you know what the outcome is

Thanks


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have not used the beta Afterburner yet and the only voltage I have adjusted is the core voltage. Keep in mind you don't have any cooling on the ram chips so you may want to go easy w/the voltage on those










Allright. I am in desperation







MSI 460 GTX Cyclone 1 GB DDR 5 OC supports (according to MSI Afterburner 2.1.0 beta 6 manual) software voltage adjustment (it's fu*****in written at a box







).

Yeah, I can manually change with this slider but it's useless because when I hit apply button nothing changes. It has stuck at 1.012 V and doesn't go any further
















I've tried to change drivers for these from MSI homepage 269.22 and nothing. I have tried all kinds of Nvidia drivers from 260.99 to 266.58 and still nothing!

I have even unlocked "Unofficial Overclocking" in MSI Afterburner but still no succes :[









So... What the hell is going on with it??? (sorry for swearing)

Anybody? Any ideas?

Quote:



I can run all 3 cards overclocked at 865MHz at 1.050v w/out any issues. I have not had much luck pushing all of them at the same time past that while maintaing stability for [email protected] w/the low volts I use of 1.050v and I'm not willing to go any higher on the volts.


Well, I have tried to find out max of this card and it was sth around 
Core: 865-870 MHz
Shaders: 1720 Mhz
Memory: (only) 1900 - 1930 MHz (which gives me 3880 MHz against default 3600 MHz) 
I used 1.012 V because I can't go any higher with voltage :/

---

It is a beautiful card, especially heatspreader which cools down this card very quickly. 
BTW! I made today some modification. Added one 120 MM fan which blows directly onto the card







Under heavy load temperature stays at 60 - 58*C.

I know it looks not very professional but earlier the card produced so much heat that my PSU which is beneath the card was "boiling"


















I have bought this model to utilize this overclocking potential (using voltage regulator). I have heard that in tests this model was able to reach 900 MHz (core) and 1980 (memory) and it was only on air.

So, any ideas what I do wrong or what I should do (right) to make this voltage adjustment work ?


----------



## N2Gaming

Pendrago. Are you trying to use the MSI Afterburner software that came on the disk when you got the GPU? If so you need to google MSI Afterburner and download the most current version. This should allow you to change the voltage. You also have to select a check box to allow voltage adjustments in one of the settings windows.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12216059*
> Pendrago. Are you trying to use the MSI Afterburner software that came on the disk when you got the GPU? If so you need to google MSI Afterburner and download the most current version. This should allow you to change the voltage. You also have to select a check box to allow voltage adjustments in one of the settings windows.


No, I didn't try this version. The latest official release is 2.0 ...
I got 2.1.0 beta 6 ... does it mean it makes any difference?
Of course I have checked boxes *Unlock Voltage Control* and *Unlock Voltage Monitoring* and even (as I wrote) I have unlocked unofficial overclocking mode.

I will try with MSI Afterburner from my CD with drivers.

Hope it will work. Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

No the one on your disk will be an older version and prolly not work for you. Uninstall Afterburner and reinstall it. Ver 2.0 is what I use not the beta


----------



## robbo2

Finally got this rig all finished running 24/7 at 4.3 1.45v in bios.



http://imgur.com/tV1Kc


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


No the one on your disk will be an older version and prolly not work for you. Uninstall Afterburner and reinstall it. Ver 2.0 is what I use not the beta


Well, I can say that I panicked







a little bit. 
I have got MSI Afterburner 2.1.0 beta 6 and I can offically confirm that voltage adjustment at my MSI 460 GTX works just fine!!!









The solution was very simple. It is even written in readme file for MSI AB. 
For this card I can rise a voltage up every 0.013 mV. Default voltage is 1.012 and I tried to set it at 1.015 and the slider just went back to 1.012 when I hit apply button. So, another value that I can up my voltage is 1.025 mV and then 1.037 mV.

So far I could overclock it to almost 900 MHz but with 1.037 voltage and there were some artifacts (unfortunately). 
Stable settings are:
Core = 875 (880) MHz
Shaders = 1750 MHz
Memory = 1910 MHz 
Voltage = 1.025 mV

So, my 3D Mark 06 score would be now: 21020








I took a screenshot but ... unfortunately I cannot submit my results to ORB (you can guess why









I just wonder what is the maximum safe voltage for this card. 
You wrote that you run your cards having 1.050 mV ... so, another step would be 1.063 mV.

What I noticed is that everytime I rised my clock CPU score (in 3D Mark 06) was higher also.

Now it's only a matter of overclocking my CPU to 4.2 GHz or 4.3 and give and memory to 1700 MHz









I can recommend that card to everyone. Last night I played "Dirt 2" with Max details, resolution 1920x1200 and MSAA x 8 (Vertical sync was on).
Average FPS was sth around 50-55, so it is not so bad for a Direct X 11 game.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Finally got this rig all finished running 24/7 at 4.3 1.45v in bios.



http://imgur.com/tV1Kc



Wow such a super clean build. Congrats on the great overclock as well!









Do you have the 3 holes on the bottom of the case for your PSU? I've been wanting to do a PSU hole mod as well, but haven't had the tools to do so. Any chance you can provide pics of it? Edit: this is directed towards your Intel build in case I wasn't clear about it.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Sup man, yeah, the new kids rolled in. lol

I dont think there's another rev. yet. Probably just better CPUs. Mine isnt OCing any better, I was able to grind out a better OC on my RAM with the DRAM strength options.


So even though there's no new revision CPU's there has been some changes made that were made public or is this a "speculation"... Could it really just be the bios?

Guess that it doesn't really make to much sense that the chips would "mature", in a sense... At least without a new revision, everything would stay the same unless they changed something during mfr process...? IDK...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Hey Mastiffman! Glad you're still able to post on this thread. How is your almost 1yr old? (If I recall correctly







)

I gotta agree that the newer chips are just more likely to get 4ghz performance on lower volts because of the "maturing" of the chips. I'm sure they didn't make a new revision because the changes weren't as drastic as C2 going to C3.

You should be able to, though every chip is different, so there's no guarantee to 4ghz. First update to 1.G, lots of people are getting good results with that BIOS, myself included.


Yeah Kalvin is abuot 7 onths old and now! He doing well. My little girl turned 3 at the end of Nov. So we're adjusting over here....

Maybe I'll try flashing the BIOS and see what it yields.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Finally got this rig all finished running 24/7 at 4.3 1.45v in bios.



When did you get this CPU and which version is it? Also, What BIOS are you running?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Well, I can say that I panicked







a little bit. 
I have got MSI Afterburner 2.1.0 beta 6 and I can offically confirm that voltage adjustment at my MSI 460 GTX works just fine!!!









The solution was very simple. It is even written in readme file for MSI AB. 
For this card I can rise a voltage up every 0.013 mV. Default voltage is 1.012 and I tried to set it at 1.015 and the slider just went back to 1.012 when I hit apply button. So, another value that I can up my voltage is 1.025 mV and then 1.037 mV.

So far I could overclock it to almost 900 MHz but with 1.037 voltage and there were some artifacts (unfortunately). 
Stable settings are:
Core = 875 (880) MHz
Shaders = 1750 MHz
Memory = 1910 MHz 
Voltage = 1.025 mV

So, my 3D Mark 06 score would be now: 21020








I took a screenshot but ... unfortunately I cannot submit my results to ORB (you can guess why









I just wonder what is the maximum safe voltage for this card. 
You wrote that you run your cards having 1.050 mV ... so, another step would be 1.063 mV.

What I noticed is that everytime I rised my clock CPU score (in 3D Mark 06) was higher also.

Now it's only a matter of overclocking my CPU to 4.2 GHz or 4.3 and give and memory to 1700 MHz









I can recommend that card to everyone. Last night I played "Dirt 2" with Max details, resolution 1920x1200 and MSAA x 8 (Vertical sync was on).
Average FPS was sth around 50-55, so it is not so bad for a Direct X 11 game.


Glad to hear you got it working. Just for reference 3d mark 06 only uses *one* core







so you will for sure see and increase everytime your core speed goes up.


----------



## n1kst3r

i have 8GB (4 x 2GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-2N.

i'm not overclocking at all, just using default "auto" settings in BIOS.

should i change any DDR or NB voltages or anything else?

i ask because i'm getting strange lag in BFBC2:

the longer i play Battlefield Bad Company 2, the more local "lagg" i may experience. by local lagg (yes, an extra "g"), i mean my display may get somewhat skippy and my input control (mouse to on-screen movement sync) may "gap" every couple of seconds. for example, if i am slowly moving my mouse upward, the display will reflect the upward input smoothly for 1-2 seconds, freeze for a brief moment, then continue reflecting the upward input smoothly for another 1-2 seconds, freeze for a brief moment, repeat...

i say "may" because the lag may or may not happen. sometimes i can play for hours without any issues, while other times the lag occurs within ~10 minutes after launching the game. keep in mind i always reboot my system before launching the game.

i thought the problem may have been bogging software, so the other day i formatted the single hard drive Windows 7 was installed on and reinstalled Windows 7 on two different hard drives in a RAID 0 setup. lag still happens.

i thought the problem may have been outdated/bad drivers, so i manually installed the latest drivers for all hardware in and outside my system, including the mobo's NB/SB. lag still happens.

i thought the problem may have been an issue with the BIOS, so i updated it to the latest version. tried fail-safe defaults, optimized defaults, and custom BIOS settings. lag still happens.

that's why i'm now wondering if the problem has something to do with voltages.

i play @ my monitor's native resolution 1680x1050.

my system specs are as follows:

GPU:
CrossFire 2X 4890 1GB

CPU:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 QC 3.4GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103692

RAM:
8GB (4 x 2GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-2N
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277

PSU:
Corsair 750TX (750W)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82e16817139006

suggestions?


----------



## N2Gaming

@ n1kst3r are you running the most current version of the game.

Pendrago good job. I'm glad you got it figured out.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12220889*
> Wow such a super clean build. Congrats on the great overclock as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the 3 holes on the bottom of the case for your PSU? I've been wanting to do a PSU hole mod as well, but haven't had the tools to do so. Any chance you can provide pics of it? Edit: this is directed towards your Intel build in case I wasn't clear about it.


Thanks man







The 1200 does have a cable management hole but only 1 an not much room behind it! I have cut more holes to run fan cables an reverse the hard drives just used a dremel








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12223526*
> When did you get this CPU and which version is it? Also, What BIOS are you running?


It's a C3 I got about 3 weeks ago now as for the bios I'm not 100% sure but I think it is the latest.



http://imgur.com/GWicm


Best I could do hope it helps you.


----------



## n1kst3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12225479*
> @ n1kst3r are you running the most current version of the game.


yes, of course -- it's the Steam version so Steam updates it for me automatically.

is this board setup by default to handle 4 sticks of RAM or do i have to manually increase the voltage on the northbridge myself? and if i have to do it manually, how do i do so because all the voltage options in BIOS are "AUTO" and greyed out.


----------



## robbo2

Wow I just realised I was running a really old bios version that didn't even support my CPU lol. I'm on the latest now.

Done some testing with the new bios 4 hours of prime95 @ 4.3 1.45v no errors with the new bios which is exactly the same as before. I can't lower the vcore anymore otherwise it throws errors.

However with the new bios raid0 performance has greatly increased.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Finally got this rig all finished running 24/7 at 4.3 1.45v in bios.


That's sounds fantastic! I mean really great. (you run your rig on the water... what are your load temp ? )

I did some test yesterday trying to hit 4173 MHz which I finally did --> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633282 but it wasn't stable









After second pass in LynX it gave me an error









Could you write down your exact BIOS configuration? What are your:

CPU V =
CpuNB V = 
CPU DDR PHY =
DRAM =
NB V=
HT (eventually if you use it) =
SB =

and RAM configuration. Maybe it would be easier to take a photo and post it here?

Sth is missing in my configuration. I mean what I have noticed is that if I increase NB V too much whole performance is going down and there are errors. 
Optimal (for my CPU) NB V is 1.17 V. My latest stable setting were:










Quote:



Wow I just realised I was running a really old bios version that didn't even support my CPU lol. I'm on the latest now.

Done some testing with the new bios 4 hours of prime95 @ 4.3 1.45v no errors with the new bios which is exactly the same as before. I can't lower the vcore anymore otherwise it throws errors.

However with the new bios raid0 performance has greatly increased.


That's really great. 4.3 with only 1.45 V is a quite decent score








I was thinking recently about setting some RAID configuration - that's the last thing which I haven't tweaked in my rig








What RAID configuration do you have? I have never set any RAID, so I am just curious which could be the best one. I have got two HDDs = 1x 500 GB Samsung Spinpoint and 1x1500 GB Seagate. I would like to buy another Samsung 500 GB and set RAID using these two disks but I would like to have Seagate running too.

BTW! My most recent 3DMark06 score is:










Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Glad to hear you got it working. Just for reference 3d mark 06 only uses *one* core







so you will for sure see and increase everytime your core speed goes up.


And that's why it is all useless ... I mean software designers should really optimise code for all benchmarking tools or even other software. Otherwise what is the point of overclocking your rig and having 4 cores or 6 or 8 (have you heard about Bulldozer CPU? ) if they don't use other cores? Only 1 is used in 3DMark? That's terrific!







Eventually I could buy some Phenom II X2 565 Black Edition C3 3.4 GHz 2x 512 KB 6 MB 0.875 - 1.40 V TDP 80 W AM3 "Callisto" (C2/C3, 45 nm, Dual-core) and overclock it to 4.2 or higher and the performance might be the same. 
Only in media transcoding or in graphic 3D rendering all four cores are used - correct me if I am wrong. 
That is what really bugs me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Pendrago good job. I'm glad you got it figured out.


Thanks







I think it's pointless to increase voltgage more. 1.050 mV is enough and my stable settings are 890/1790/1910. There were artifacts after I applied 900 MHz.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1kst3r*


yes, of course -- it's the Steam version so Steam updates it for me automatically.

is this board setup by default to handle 4 sticks of RAM or do i have to manually increase the voltage on the northbridge myself? and if i have to do it manually, how do i do so because all the voltage options in BIOS are "AUTO" and greyed out.


It was written a few times at this forum and it's even written in FAQ section of OP -- > http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post6522077 ...

You can change (ajust) your voltage by using +/- keys at your keyboard








When I first got this board I was confused by it too but then helpful people who attend to this forum explained it to me (with a lot of patience and that's why I am grateful for this























It depends what configuration of your RAM you have set in BIOS and what is your Ram specification (max voltage you can set?) 
I would try to test if your RAM generates no errors. Try Windows MemTest (anyone has deluxe version?) which is in attachment. Read manual first








Personally I start 4 instances of this program simultaneously and (in my case because I got 4 GB of RAM) I allot in every instance 750 MB of available memory (which is sth around 80 % of whole RAM capacity). 
Maybe that will work for you.

----
Conclusion









I would like to appologize for this extremely long post (hope you didn't get tired of reading my ... "brilliant" thoughts







and for all of these pictures I uploaded (though I assume you have faster internet connection than me







.
There should be (and I am aware of that fact) some "Compress whole text" button concerning to my posts








So, it had been better that I finish this post right now









One more thing (for all of people who would like to respond to my post) - just cut out pictures links from quotes ... to not double them








Thank you for your patience







Greetz!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


And that's why it is all useless ... I mean software designers should really optimise code for all benchmarking tools or even other software. Otherwise what is the point of overclocking your rig and having 4 cores or 6 or 8 (have you heard about Bulldozer CPU? ) if they don't use other cores? Only 1 is used in 3DMark? That's terrific!







Eventually I could buy some Phenom II X2 565 Black Edition C3 3.4 GHz 2x 512 KB 6 MB 0.875 - 1.40 V TDP 80 W AM3 "Callisto" (C2/C3, 45 nm, Dual-core) and overclock it to 4.2 or higher and the performance might be the same. 
Only in media transcoding or in graphic 3D rendering all four cores are used - correct me if I am wrong. 
That is what really bugs me










*Most * games use 4 cores some like Crysis only used 2 which is why it ran so badly no matter what you threw at it. Things are getting better though in the benchmark world. Vantage uses 4 cores and I have yet to test out 11 to see how many it uses but I would be willing to be either 4 or 8 is possible. The main advantages to multi-cpu procs is for encoding, and multi threaded "work" loads. I personally love that I can convert 50+ songs to MP3 in under 2 mins







or convert and burn and entire DVD in under 15 mins. The problem is finding software that will use all your cores.


----------



## robbo2

pendrago I haven't really done anything special. My cpu vcore is 1.465v in bios (drops down to 1.43 at load) and the cpu/nb is at 1.36. The NB an SB are left on stock an the ram is just set to manufacturers setting 1.65v 8-8-8-24 that is basically all I have done.

Temps hovered around 57c during prime95 cause it was a stinking hot day yesterday (33c in my room) an the case was all closed up.

As for the raid it was easy to setup just set the drives to raid in bios the crtl f I think it was to actually set the drives up. The pain was installing win7 on the array! make sure you have the drivers handy if that's what you intend to do.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12234008*
> *Most* games use 4 cores some like Crysis only used 2 which is why it ran so badly no matter what you threw at it.


And probably becasue it uses *CryEngine 2*








Quote:


> Things are getting better though in the benchmark world. Vantage uses 4 cores and I have yet to test out 11 to see how many it uses but I would be willing to be either 4 or 8 is possible. The main advantages to multi-cpu procs is for encoding, and multi threaded "work" loads. I personally love that I can convert 50+ songs to MP3 in under 2 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or convert and burn and entire DVD in under 15 mins. The problem is finding software that will use all your cores.


That's correct and that's what I was talking about. Maybe things are getting better but there is no such software or a game which could use full potential of 4 cores ( I mean there is but they are a few only. It's probably because all of producers or game developers find optimalization of games' engines as too expensive - I can assume that).
But let's be honest. Multi-core CPUs are available at computer market for 4 or 5 years. This process is certainly going too slow. We have hardware but we don't have the most important thing - software :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12236763*
> pendrago I haven't really done anything special. My cpu vcore is 1.465v in bios (drops down to 1.43 at load) and the cpu/nb is at 1.36. The NB an SB are left on stock an the ram is just set to manufacturers setting 1.65v 8-8-8-24 that is basically all I have done.
> 
> Temps hovered around 57c during prime95 cause it was a stinking hot day yesterday (33c in my room) an the case was all closed up.
> 
> As for the raid it was easy to setup just set the drives to raid in bios the crtl f I think it was to actually set the drives up. The pain was installing win7 on the array! make sure you have the drivers handy if that's what you intend to do.


So, basically you use only CPU V and CPU-NB V ... that's interesting. How did you set excactly 1.465 V in BIOS ? I can change it only in 0.01 V steps (with the latest release of BIOS) or is it reading from H/W Monitor ?

Well, I am worried about CPU-NB V ... 1.36 is a little too high for 24/7 use. Got to try to bump it up a little more.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## robbo2

Dude 1.36v is perfectly fine for the cpu/nb in theory you can go up to 1.55v to match the cpu vcore. Are you rasing the actual chipset NB? My NB is at 1.1v stock settings.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i've been running my [email protected] for a year now and its still going strong.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12238443*
> i've been running my [email protected] for a year now and its still going strong.


Ran my 965 @ 1.45V for a year and have run my 1055T @ 1.51V for a while now as well.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12240366*
> Ran my 965 @ 1.45V for a year and have run my 1055T @ 1.51V for a while now as well.


What speed on the C-NB?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12242408*
> What speed on the C-NB?


965 was 2800 IIRC and 1055T is 3200


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi,

Just to update everyone about the issue I had. I Have bought a cheap motherboard and the system is now working again. I have heard nothing from MSI yet.


----------



## Kokin

For normal usage, I run my B55 at:

CPU @ 4ghz 1.44v
NB-CPU @ 2800mhz 1.3v
NB 1.25v (stock is 1.2v with 1.G BIOS)
HT-Link 1.32v (though it's really 1.25v)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiz-kid;12243295*
> Hi,
> 
> Just to update everyone about the issue I had. I Have bought a cheap motherboard and the system is now working again. I have heard nothing from MSI yet.


Glad you're back on your feet again.

I'm afraid that with the whole Sandy Bridge situation, MSI might be getting a lot of RMA requests, so it might take longer than a few days to get a response from them.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12238195*
> Dude 1.36v is perfectly fine for the cpu/nb in theory you can go up to 1.55v to match the cpu vcore. Are you rasing the actual chipset NB? My NB is at 1.1v stock settings.


Yes. I changed my NB V to 1.17 V - it gives a little bit more of stability when I try to keep CPU Vcore as low as I can. That means I just want to find the lowest CPU V for my Phenom. So, hitting 4 GHz needs 1.38 V in Bios but under load it is actually 1.36 V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12238443*
> i've been running my [email protected] for a year now and its still going strong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12240366*
> Ran my 965 @ 1.45V for a year and have run my 1055T @ 1.51V for a while now as well.


It seems that these chips are quite durable and that sounds very encouraging to go on with further test. My Max CPU temp is around 50*C. So, I don't thing that would be a problem in process of hitting 4173 MHz or 4.2 even


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12242798*
> 965 was 2800 IIRC and 1055T is 3200


Ah nice! 3.2Ghz! Gotta Love that! What are you running your Ram at currently? Anything Close to 1800+? Just wondering how well the C-NB performs with Higher Freq Ram...


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Can I put a PCI Express 1x card into a PCI Express x16 slot on my 790FX-GD70? Anybody try this? I know it's possible with lots of motherboards but I'm not sure if it works with this particular one. Let me know, and thanks.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ;12255251*
> Can I put a PCI Express 1x card into a PCI Express x16 slot on my 790FX-GD70? Anybody try this? I know it's possible with lots of motherboards but I'm not sure if it works with this particular one. Let me know, and thanks.


I'm running an X-Fi PCIe 1x in my bottom slot closest to my PSU in my system. It's all in the sig. I get EMI interfearance from my GPU's in my sound though, be it onboard or the X-Fi :sozo:nocticed mostly when I'm [email protected]


----------



## nettosama

I've been following this thread for tips on my 790fx-gd70 MB, and I could use some help. Im thinking on buying an OCZ Vetex 2 240gb SSD. Anyone know how does OCZ Vertex 2 work with this motherboard? Is it easy to get it working?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snowman1989

Why wouldnt it be? It would be like using the hard drive your using right now.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nettosama*


I've been following this thread for tips on my 790fx-gd70 MB, and I could use some help. Im thinking on buying an OCZ Vetex 2 240gb SSD. Anyone know how does OCZ Vertex 2 work with this motherboard? Is it easy to get it working?

Thanks in advance.


it would be a noticable upgrade. i would do a fresh install of windows on it instead of using one of those hdd copy programs though. things get eff'd up sometimes with those


----------



## n1kst3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1kst3r*


i have 8GB (4 x 2GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-2N.

i'm not overclocking at all, just using default "auto" settings in BIOS.

should i change any DDR or NB voltages or anything else?

i ask because i'm getting strange lag in BFBC2:

the longer i play Battlefield Bad Company 2, the more local "lagg" i may experience. by local lagg (yes, an extra "g"), i mean my display may get somewhat skippy and my input control (mouse to on-screen movement sync) may "gap" every couple of seconds. for example, if i am slowly moving my mouse upward, the display will reflect the upward input smoothly for 1-2 seconds, freeze for a brief moment, then continue reflecting the upward input smoothly for another 1-2 seconds, freeze for a brief moment, repeat...

i say "may" because the lag may or may not happen. sometimes i can play for hours without any issues, while other times the lag occurs within ~10 minutes after launching the game. keep in mind i always reboot my system before launching the game.

i thought the problem may have been bogging software, so the other day i formatted the single hard drive Windows 7 was installed on and reinstalled Windows 7 on two different hard drives in a RAID 0 setup. lag still happens.

i thought the problem may have been outdated/bad drivers, so i manually installed the latest drivers for all hardware in and outside my system, including the mobo's NB/SB. lag still happens.

i thought the problem may have been an issue with the BIOS, so i updated it to the latest version. tried fail-safe defaults, optimized defaults, and custom BIOS settings. lag still happens.

that's why i'm now wondering if the problem has something to do with voltages.

i play @ my monitor's native resolution 1680x1050.

my system specs are as follows:

GPU:
CrossFire 2X 4890 1GB

CPU:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 QC 3.4GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103692

RAM:
8GB (4 x 2GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-2N
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277

PSU:
Corsair 750TX (750W)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82e16817139006

suggestions?


i'm quoting myself so those unfamiliar with my issue can read about it easily









i made some changes that seemed to get rid of the skippy lag but now my mouse input feels a bit sluggish, as if there's a very minor but noticeable delay in the game. FPS is always between 70 and 110. here are the changes i made:

1) CPU-NB Voltage from Auto (1.1) to 1.2

2) DRAM Voltage from Auto (1.60) to 1.65

3) FSB/DRAM Frequency (MHz) from Auto (1333) to 1:4 (1600)

4) Advance DRAM Configuration (i manually set the timings to my memory's defaults in case Auto was setting them incorrectly):
DRAM Timing Mode: Both
CAS Latency (CL): 9
tRCD: 9
tRP: 9
tRAS: 24

thoughts?


----------



## nicoliani

I'm after a NB and a SB waterblock for this card that fits.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12247335*
> Ah nice! 3.2Ghz! Gotta Love that! What are you running your Ram at currently? Anything Close to 1800+? Just wondering how well the C-NB performs with Higher Freq Ram...


running 1707 @ 6-8-7 from 7-9-7. Major jump from 7 to 6 cas. I can run 2000Mhz @7-9-7 but did not test how high I could get the NB at that speed. I am at a wall where I sit that I cant take my ram up to the next divider (~2133 would be the speed) but am very happy here. even if I raised the ram speed I would not see much improvement as far as throughput due to the NB and FSB bottleneck.


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Not to interrupt, but I'd like to first welcome myself to OCN.









I've been trying to get a definite answer from all across the web on a decent cooler to use on the GD70 that won't block ANY RAM slots. I'm running 12gb of DDR3-1333, so I need every single one of them.

The only answers I've heard have been, "well, this looks really thin... it might work", and "the H50 sucks! omgz!" from TomsHardware. I figured it was time to grab an account over here and get a definate answer.

So here I am. What aftermarket CPU coolers are you guys using? I've been reading through the 600 pages of replies here, but they're mostly on OC results. I've been looking at the MUX-120 for a while to replace my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer (which is mounted backwards), but I want to be certain that it will work. I'm also really thinking about getting an H50 in push-pull with two decent aftermarket fans. Any suggestions other than these? Much appreciated.

Oh, and because everyone likes new pictures...
http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/s...e/106_0009.jpg
http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/s...e/106_0007.jpg
Sorry for the poor picture quality... those were taken before I got my 8GB G.Skill Sniper Kit. Oh, and ignore the timestamp on them...
I'll have my specs in my signature in no time.


----------



## Snowman1989

h50 does not suck

im using stock fan on pull, 26~29 idle 40~45 load


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Exactly my point. Thank you.







I hate people who bash on the sealed watercoolers... Nice case selection, by the way...

So would the MUX-120 fit on a setup with 4 sticks of RAM?


----------



## robbo2

The H50 sure sucked for me! Though I had high ambients it still sucked with the air con on. It would take like 5 minutes to drop from load temps back to idle temps. Pathetic cooler but that's just my opinion.


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

...and that right there is why I don't know what to get. I have to agree that it would take longer to settle back to idle because of the nature of how it works, but it still shouldn't "suck"... I guess there are a lot of things that shouldn't be the way they are, though. Any good alternatives?


----------



## Snowman1989

H70

lol


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Lol, how did I know that was coming...









You've got the same case as I do, you should be able to answer this, Snowman.







How do you think it would do as a top exhaust unit, with one fan on the opposite side of the steel mounting plate (under the removable mesh top), with the radiator and second fan below it? A diagram to make that more understandable:








Gotta love the undeniable quality of MS Paint.
I'm hoping you can understand that... will a fan even fit up there? Lol, I've never tried it, and don't feel like taking everything back off of the case right now...
If so, that would certainly look a lot nicer...


----------



## nhat179

Hi, I'm new to all of this computer stuff, and I just built my system like 6 months ago. I have 790FX-GD70 board, so far, I love it, but I didn't know much about the ram speed and bought DDR3 2133 8GB memory for this system. Is this memory will be ok for me to oc my 1055T? Or I need to change to different memory? Thank you very much for your information guys


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt*


Lol, how did I know that was coming...









You've got the same case as I do, you should be able to answer this, Snowman.







How do you think it would do as a top exhaust unit, with one fan on the opposite side of the steel mounting plate (under the removable mesh top), with the radiator and second fan below it? A diagram to make that more understandable:








Gotta love the undeniable quality of MS Paint.
I'm hoping you can understand that... will a fan even fit up there? Lol, I've never tried it, and don't feel like taking everything back off of the case right now...
If so, that would certainly look a lot nicer...


I'm pretty sure a fan can fit up there, since that space up there is made to fit a radiator.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nhat179*


Hi, I'm new to all of this computer stuff, and I just built my system like 6 months ago. I have 790FX-GD70 board, so far, I love it, but I didn't know much about the ram speed and bought DDR3 2133 8GB memory for this system. Is this memory will be ok for me to oc my 1055T? Or I need to change to different memory? Thank you very much for your information guys


Memory is fine since it will downclock to meet standards. But be very careful overclocking a X6 on that board, the northbridge will overheat and fry your board.


----------



## nhat179

hey Snowman1989, thanks a lot for your information. If I sell the set of RAM I have right now and buy 16GB, what speed should be the best for my system? I'm new to OC, so when I try to OC the x6 in this board, what is the specific speed (or multiplier) I should set for the NB to be safe? I saw someone hit 4.0 GHz on the 1055t with this mobo plus a good cooler. Thanks again


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Yeah, that's true... I wasn't thinking about that...

On a side note, nhat, you'll definitely want something better than stock if you plan on OCing with this board. Be very, very, careful with how much power you use when overclocking the x6 - the GD70 was made with the 965 in mind, and wasn't optimized for two additional cores. I'll let snowman answer your questions, because I really have no experience whatsoever with the x6's...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhat179;12275923*
> hey Snowman1989, thanks a lot for your information. If I sell the set of RAM I have right now and buy 16GB, what speed should be the best for my system? I'm new to OC, so when I try to OC the x6 in this board, what is the specific speed (or multiplier) I should set for the NB to be safe? I saw someone hit 4.0 GHz on the 1055t with this mobo plus a good cooler. Thanks again


The main thing you want to watch for is voltage. try to push too much voltage through the vrms and they will go POOF. If you ever hear a high pitched squeal stop what ever you are doing and lower voltages!


----------



## nhat179

Thanks for your respond guys. The thing is, in this mobo, I cannot take control of the voltage, they are all grayed out. You guys think I should upgrade mobo for better oc performance? Here is my screenshot


----------



## reflex99

I was so close to buying one of these boards.

They were OOS though, so i got a TA890FXE instead....


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhat179;12276275*
> Thanks for your respond guys. The thing is, in this mobo, I cannot take control of the voltage, they are all grayed out. You guys think I should upgrade mobo for better oc performance? Here is my screenshot


Stock volts are fine for 3.5 GHz. Have you tried pressing the + on your numpad when you have volts selected?


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Keep an eye on your temperatures while you're at it, too... once you start giving it more power, it's really going to be putting quite a bit more stress on your stock cooler...


----------



## nhat179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt;12276660*
> Keep an eye on your temperatures while you're at it, too... once you start giving it more power, it's really going to be putting quite a bit more stress on your stock cooler...


I'm going to buy the Noctua NH-D14 for my system real soon, but the thing is, when I tried to set the multiplier to x14, core speed 240 MHz, NB multipliter to x7, system said "the last overclock was failed."







I don't know if this mobo is the good one to pair up with the 1055t in order to overclock.


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

It needs more power (probably). I'm not sure which component it is that needs it, whether it's your RAM (I doubt it) or your CPU...

Honestly, the GD70 isn't an optimal board for overclocking hexacores on, just because that's not what it was originally designed for. You can reach unmatched results with an x4 965 on this platform, but the VRMs just weren't built to take the stress of a heavily OC'd x6. Don't take that the wrong way - you can typically get decent results out of it. It all just depends on how much you're willing to push it with the risk of a catastrophic failure.

If you want to go any further, I'm of no use to you. You're going to want to talk to someone with a little more experience. I have no clue how much the GD70 can take when it comes to the power draw of an x6, and I don't want to be the one responsible for something... ugly...

Encouraging, isn't it?

On a side note, the Noctua NH-D14 is an absolutely awesome HSF. Good choice, there.


----------



## nhat179

Thanks for your info bro. I might get Noctua NH-D14 for CPUand Thermalright HR-05 IFX for NB







, my CPU kinda hot under 3.5Ghz, I'm currently run with 3.3Ghz very stable


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt;12273051*
> Exactly my point. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate people who bash on the sealed watercoolers... Nice case selection, by the way...
> 
> So would the MUX-120 fit on a setup with 4 sticks of RAM?


H50 rocks for what it is! It's nothing compared to the huge high-end coolers, but it's not expensive as any custom WC loop. With my 4ghz 1.44v/NB 2800mhz 1.3v OC, I idle at 28C and load at 44C. I'm usually around 38C when gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhat179;12278223*
> Thanks for your info bro. I might get Noctua NH-D14 for CPUand Thermalright HR-05 IFX for NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my CPU kinda hot under 3.5Ghz, I'm currently run with 3.3Ghz very stable


If you really don't need all six cores to be working at once, you can disable two cores in your BIOS and overclock it further. The great thing about the Thubans are that they can OC much higher with lower voltages, so disabling two cores allows you to "bypass" that limit you reach when all 6 cores are enabled.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nhat179*


I'm going to buy the Noctua NH-D14 for my system real soon, but the thing is, when I tried to set the multiplier to x14, core speed 240 MHz, NB multipliter to x7, system said "the last overclock was failed."







I don't know if this mobo is the good one to pair up with the 1055t in order to overclock.


One problem might be that NB multi... 240 x 7 is only 1680mhz NB, you need 2 Ghz, thats stock. Even AM2 had 1800mhz NB and HT...







Boost it to 240x9 for 2,160mhz, probably better that way.


----------



## wiz-kid

HI,

Still no response from MSI,

I submitted my request for an RMA through this link below:

http://support.msi.com/index.php

I also emailed [email protected] Got a reply back to a link which was for Canda and USA customers only despite me mentioning that I am based in the UK.


----------



## nhat179

Hi guys I have one quick question about Noctua NH-D14, will it fit on our mobo without hiting the RAM? My ram is OCZ Flex EX 8GB DDR3 2133 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227617). Thank you


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiz-kid;12283538*
> HI,
> 
> Still no response from MSI,
> 
> I submitted my request for an RMA through this link below:
> 
> http://support.msi.com/index.php
> 
> I also emailed [email protected] Got a reply back to a link which was for Canda and USA customers only despite me mentioning that I am based in the UK.


I sent an e-mail to MSI about what the version differences were, took 2 months to get response, and the response was like 4 words... lol Its somewhere throughout the thread...


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

I don't think so, nhat. I've been looking for a cooler for the last three months, and have come up with these:
Corsair H50
Corsair H70
Thermalright MUX-120 (unconfirmed)
...and a bunch of lower-performance ones.
It's hell trying to find a cooler that will fit on this motherboard with the RAM slots so close to the CPU socket...

That makes two of us trying to find a cooler. Anyone else? Snowman suggests the H50/H70...


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt;12289213*
> I don't think so, nhat. I've been looking for a cooler for the last three months, and have come up with these:
> Corsair H50
> Corsair H70
> Thermalright MUX-120 (unconfirmed)
> ...and a bunch of lower-performance ones.
> It's hell trying to find a cooler that will fit on this motherboard with the RAM slots so close to the CPU socket...
> 
> That makes two of us trying to find a cooler. Anyone else? Snowman suggests the H50/H70...


H50/H70 for sure.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt;12289213*
> I don't think so, nhat. I've been looking for a cooler for the last three months, and have come up with these:
> Corsair H50
> Corsair H70
> Thermalright MUX-120 (unconfirmed)
> ...and a bunch of lower-performance ones.
> It's hell trying to find a cooler that will fit on this motherboard with the RAM slots so close to the CPU socket...
> 
> That makes two of us trying to find a cooler. Anyone else? Snowman suggests the H50/H70...


All depends on ram height. Standard ram height will work with any cooler.


----------



## Snowman1989

With an H50/70 you can have RAM of any size.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12299941*
> With an H50/70 you can have RAM of any size.


too bad I eat them for breakfast =P
if only mine wasn't so huge everybody would be using it


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Don't be so fast, there, Eclipse. The Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer's fan hits a set of Corsair's cheap, heatspreader-less desktop memory. The more I hear about the H50, the more I want to get it... It's tempting to go with an actual cheap WCS, though... heh... there's a nice dual 5.25" two in one res+pump out there that's making me want to try it out...


----------



## jayflores

you might just want to get the RASA kits from XSPC. with a few more bucks.. you get better cooling and its upgradeable.


----------



## nicoliani

What will happen if I remove the North and Southbridge heatpipes? Will the chip burn out?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


What will happen if I remove the North and Southbridge heatpipes? Will the chip burn out?


It's almost like running the CPU without a heatsink. It will burn out, if not immediately, then eventually it will. There are smaller and more compact aftermarket heatsinks, but the stock ones do their job just fine as long as you replace the pink gunk with decent TIM.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12314312*
> It's almost like running the CPU without a heatsink. It will burn out, if not immediately, then eventually it will. There are smaller and more compact aftermarket heatsinks, but the stock ones do their job just fine as long as you replace the pink gunk with decent TIM.


Well I'm going to WC them. This will leave out the voltage meter bare. There is WC blocks for this although is it necessary? WC'ing the bridges will lead to a cool environment around that area. Besides now with the heatsink, putting your finger on it will burn you. Just saying that the bridges and the voltage meter are already taking huge heat under the heatsink, 80-90 celcious for me.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12314451*
> Well I'm going to WC them. This will leave out the voltage meter bare. There is WC blocks for this although is it necessary? WC'ing the bridges will lead to a cool environment around that area. Besides now with the heatsink, putting your finger on it will burn you. Just saying that the bridges and the voltage meter are already taking huge heat under the heatsink, 80-90 celcious for me.


Did you mean you'll have blocks on the northbridge/southbridge without that long heatpipe connecting them? If that's what you mean then sure. I actually thought you wanted those chips exposed without heatsinks at all.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12314451*
> Well I'm going to WC them. This will leave out the voltage meter bare. There is WC blocks for this although is it necessary? WC'ing the bridges will lead to a cool environment around that area. Besides now with the heatsink, putting your finger on it will burn you. Just saying that the bridges and the voltage meter are already taking huge heat under the heatsink, 80-90 celcious for me.


what do you mean by voltage meter?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt;12302190*
> Don't be so fast, there, Eclipse. The Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer's fan hits a set of Corsair's cheap, heatspreader-less desktop memory. The more I hear about the H50, the more I want to get it... It's tempting to go with an actual cheap WCS, though... heh... there's a nice dual 5.25" two in one res+pump out there that's making me want to try it out...


really??? thats the first I have heard of that. Is this a problem with the Sunbeam of the MB???? Cheack out the rasa kits they are the best starter kit on the market at the moment and come closest to a full custom loop.


----------



## Snowman1989

I kinda want to disable 2 cores and see if I can overclock to 4 GHz.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12315262*
> I kinda want to disable 2 cores and see if I can overclock to 4 GHz.


So what two cores will you disable?

Are the 6 cores failed x8 cpu's or were they meant to be a true 6 core design?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12318179*
> So what two cores will you disable?
> 
> Are the 6 cores failed x8 cpu's or were they meant to be a true 6 core design?


idk the last 2 cores?

and theres no x8 so its true 6 core.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12314936*
> what do you mean by voltage meter?


I meant the voltage regulators.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

great deal at fry's atm. unfortunately no shipping, still a hell of a deal though. http://www.frys.com/product/6453562?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Wow. Not only is the GD70 absolutely awesome, it can be had for a relatively small amount of money (comparatively speaking), too.

I'm not sure, Eclipse. All I know is that when I went to mount it the first time with two filled slots near the motherboard, something was hitting or didn't line up right. I'd like to help out the crowd and explain it in a little more detail, but I don't have any spare thermal paste right now, and hence can't really take it off if I want to use the PC. I'm going to order a tube of Noctua HT-H1, though, and do some work on everything. I feel like it would help to put some of the stuff on my GPU to replace the stock paste, and maybe even the motherboard chipset, if they give you enough.









Random thought of the day:
I've always wanted to disable three of the four cores on my Phenom II x4 965 and see how high it would overclock. Would be an interesting little experiment, if it was possible. I typically just stay away from anything that already works stably...


----------



## Snowman1989

It's awesome for you quads but not for hexas.


----------



## My5tiC4L

I had horrible temps with the stock H50 fan. When I switched to an aftermarket fan, that made the difference.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


I meant the voltage regulators.


Just what I thought, a thread with allot of OC brag, and no one can't answer a simple question. Nothing new here.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


Just what I thought, a thread with allot of OC brag, and no one can't answer a simple question. Nothing new here.


whats your question?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt*


Random thought of the day:
I've always wanted to disable three of the four cores on my Phenom II x4 965 and see how high it would overclock. Would be an interesting little experiment, if it was possible. I typically just stay away from anything that already works stably...


I doubt it's much higher than you would get with all 4 cores, maybe 100-300mhz at best.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


Just what I thought, a thread with allot of OC brag, and no one can't answer a simple question. Nothing new here.


Way to show some attitude when asking for help.

You never did answer my question to you about what you mean by removing the "heatpipes" or if you meant to leave the northbridge and southbridge chips exposed without heatsinks at all.

If you're going to complain at least try not to ignore the only person trying to help you.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I doubt it's much higher than you would get with all 4 cores, maybe 100-300mhz at best.

Way to show some attitude when asking for help.

You never did answer my question to you about what you mean by removing the "heatpipes" or if you meant to leave the northbridge and southbridge chips exposed without heatsinks at all.

If you're going to complain at least try not to ignore the only person trying to help you.


I'm going to WC the NB and SB, the only thing that is going to be exposed are the voltage regulators.


----------



## robbo2

The mosfets are what catch fire on this board with the X6 chips. You cannot leave them exposed.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


Just what I thought, a thread with allot of OC brag, and no one can't answer a simple question. Nothing new here.


how about you use a little common sense. what do you think is gonna happen when you remove the large heatsink from the mobo? i guess thats a dumb question since you dont even know what the name of components being cooled (voltage meter?).


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Way to show some attitude when asking for help.

If you're going to complain at least try not to ignore the only person trying to help you.


Ditto!! + if the mosfet heatsink burns your finger when you touch it, I doubt your board would even run. I'm on my second replacement board. I haven't changed out the TIM under the NB/SB and I can't feel any heat from my heatsink. Also how do you think we got over 8000 posts here if all we did was to brag about our OC?

We have a lot of helpful members in this club and if you're not helping us or someone else out and only *****ing, then I got two words for you: SHUT IT!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


Just what I thought, a thread with allot of OC brag, and no one can't answer a simple question. Nothing new here.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Way to show some attitude when asking for help.

If you're going to complain at least try not to ignore the only person trying to help you.


Ditto!! + if the mosfet heatsink burns your finger when you touch it, I doubt your board would even run. I'm on my second replacement board. I haven't changed out the TIM under the NB/SB and I can't feel any heat from my heatsink. Also how do you think we got over 8000 posts here if all we did was to brag about our OC?

We have a lot of helpful members in this club and if you're not helping us or someone else out and only *****ing, then I got two words for you: SHUT IT!


----------



## Rockr69

Sorry about the double post. I meant to edit the first one. If the Mod would delete the first one? Thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12330881*
> Just what I thought, a thread with allot of OC brag, and no one can't answer a simple question. Nothing new here.


are you serious? Most of us are quite busy with our lives and sometimes miss questions. Other times when people make asses of themselves we let them know that you get more bees with honey then vinegar. So how about you repost your question and maybe someone will take pity on your and answer it. I dont like to come off as an ass but I have seen so much of this thread craping lately that I am just fed up! Heres another idea though, check the OP and see if maybe there is something there that may help you. Or how about using the search feature or even Google. There is a reason that the first thing that comes up will most likely be this thread and that reason is that this is the most informative thread out there about this board.

/rant


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Wow. I may just love you for that, in a straight kind of way...


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


I'm going to WC the NB and SB, the only thing that is going to be exposed are the voltage regulators.


ofcourse mosfet temps would be affected, MSI or anyother board company wouldnt place HEatsinks if it aint gonna prolong the boards life or even help in overclocking the said board.. 
'

what water block is that? are you sure that it wont cover the fets?


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

God... put an x6 in there with uncovered fets and you're asking for trouble...
If they aren't covered by your blocks, wouldn't there some way you could whip up some large RAM-sinks to stick on there or something?


----------



## Kokin

I think that's enough ranting/raging and we should get back to helping.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


I'm going to WC the NB and SB, the only thing that is going to be exposed are the voltage regulators.


Ah well now that you've cleared that up, if you're thinking about removing the heatsink for the VRMs/northbridge, I suggest you try to find some other heatsink(s) to replace it, so that the most likely part to fail in this board (VRMs) gets some cooling. Something like this, but I have no measurements of the VRMs, so these might not fit. Linky.


----------



## xd_1771

Definitely get some VRM cooling in there somehow, the failure rate on this board is pretty high as it is and removing all of the VRM cooling, with a 125W processor and all intent to overclock is basically like killing yourself.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


ofcourse mosfet temps would be affected, MSI or anyother board company wouldnt place HEatsinks if it aint gonna prolong the boards life or even help in overclocking the said board.. 
'

what water block is that? are you sure that it wont cover the fets?


Happy with the replies







. I was looking at the Koolance block, you can see it on their web page.


----------



## rakesh27

oftopic

Guys,

I recently purchased a OCZ Bigfoot 3.5" 120gb 2e SSD for my PC, since ive just done a rebuild into my case, and its probably been asked a million times, do i ?

1) I think the mobo bios is 1a or 1c do i need to upgrade to latest v1g
2) Need to do anything special when loading the OS (Win7x64) for the first time on the SSD
3) Any tweaks or things i need to do once OS is loaded on the SSD
4) Should i only install os + updates on SSD or install the applications as well, whats the best method.

Thanks all.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


oftopic

Guys,

I recently purchased a OCZ Bigfoot 3.5" 120gb 2e SSD for my PC, since ive just done a rebuild into my case, and its probably been asked a million times, do i ?

1) I think the mobo bios is 1a or 1c do i need to upgrade to latest v1g
2) Need to do anything special when loading the OS (Win7x64) for the first time on the SSD
3) Any tweaks or things i need to do once OS is loaded on the SSD
4) Should i only install os + updates on SSD or install the applications as well, whats the best method.

Thanks all.


Bios updating goes like this, if ain't broke don't fix it. That being said, I don't think majority of us here are happy if we're not trying to at least break something, so if you want to update, go for it. I'm going too









AS for your SSD questions, before Win install enable AHCI in BIOS. The one major thing to do in the OS is too disable disk defrag and read up on TRIM. When it comes to what you should install on the SSD, I'd say for sure, OS + updates and your core programs that you use the most. For me that would be Steam, Team Speak, etc... you get the pic, but it's up to you. Unfortunately 120GB isn't a whole lot of space anymore. I will wait 1 more year to go SSD so I can get at least a 250GB SSD for less than $250


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani;12345114*
> Happy with the replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was looking at the Koolance block, you can see it on their web page.


IF you are gonna watercool the nb, you might as well do it right and get the only gd-70 mobo block made by Anfi-Tec in Germany.

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info.php/info/p154_Anfi-tec-MSI-790FX-fullcover-Waterblock.html

I got one, it's baddest thing you can get. Idle temp on NB is 34C, load temp after and hour of CPU stress is 37C. CMON!

You can use a second block for the SB, or just use a decent aftermarket cooler. Personally, I just ripped the sb block from the stock heatpipe and its perfect, gets warm fanless, but fine. I'm gonna be replacing it soon tho.

Just for the record, Ive pretty much been an OC bragger for the entire thread since I got here... LOL


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

Aww. The sexy heatsink was three quarters of the reason I bought this board in the first place.


----------



## Snowman1989

Since my boards issue with exploding is the northbridge, if I clock higher but keep the NB at 2000 ~ 2500 MHz by lowering the multiplier, you guys think I can hit 4 GHz without exploding?


----------



## robbo2

You do not overclock the actual chipset! Leave your NB at stock volts there is absolutely no need to add voltage. The NB you are referring to is the CPU/NB which is basically the chips Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) this is on the cpu it's self *NOT* the motherboard. If you overclock the cpu/nb and add volts to it you will notice your cpu temps go up.

Also the issue with the burning up is not the chipset it's the Vreg that tend to set on fire.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12354655*
> Since my boards issue with exploding is the northbridge, if I clock higher but keep the NB at 2000 ~ 2500 MHz by lowering the multiplier, you guys think I can hit 4 GHz without exploding?


It's not the northbridge, but the chips right next to them, which are the VRMs or voltage regulators. To those who increase their FSB, increasing northbridge voltage usually stabilizes an overclock while allowing you to *possibly* lower your cpu voltage.

You should be able to hit 2600-2800mhz on your CPU-NB no problem, though for those speeds, I recommend using 1.25v-1.35v on your CPU-NB voltage. If you can use less voltage, then that's even better.

Again, the VRMs(voltage regulators) are what explode and is mostly affected by your CPU voltage. Most CPU voltage this board should be using is 1.475v-1.5v (as a quad core), anything past that seems to really stress the VRMs.


----------



## Kokin

Woops double posted. :x


----------



## SwishaMane

Buy that block, and all your worries are erased...


----------



## SwishaMane

Just wanted to brag, as a 'Tax Time Balla', I got me the 240GB version of one of these...

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-revodrive-x2-pci-express-ssd.html

Minimum version that uses ALL available solder spots for flash chips.

I am very happy.


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

I think I just filled my pants with crap while looking at that...
740/720 read and write performance...
*looks at my Spinpoint F3*
Awwh...

Very nice. I'm not much of an SSD guy myself, but that thing is absolutely the most awesome upgrade I have ever seen. Screw the GTX 580... I want one of those now. I'd be interested in hearing your boot/load times with that monster. Lol, and good to hear that you got the completely filled PCB. It would drive me mad seeing my $500 SSD with empty solder points on it...


----------



## SwishaMane

Real world performance is closer to 600 read 350 write, but I think it will be well worth it.







Ive never used a SSD before, we'll see whats up.


----------



## wiz-kid

Hi

Just to keep everyone updated on my issue with my board, I have now got a RMA number from MSI and its going back to the service center in the Netherlands. I was wondering if anyone knows the average turnaround time for when they sent there board in? Also did MSI replace the board or repair it?

Would be grateful for any assistance .

thanks


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiz-kid;12385510*
> Hi
> 
> Just to keep everyone updated on my issue with my board, I have now got a RMA number from MSI and its going back to the service center in the Netherlands. I was wondering if anyone knows the average turnaround time for when they sent there board in? Also did MSI replace the board or repair it?
> 
> Would be grateful for any assistance .
> 
> thanks


Hope for three weeks, but expect a month. I got a replacement board. She's been perfect.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


*22,522* in 3DMark06 on 10/30/2010


Recently I have been doing "heavy" testing in order to ... beat your score









So far my max OC is:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659868










4264 MHz on air. Though I know there are far better scores I thought it would be nice to share with you my results








Things I could correct:

rise my RAM speed to 1700 MHz (it's actually the highest stable setting I could get - unfortunately lowering timings to 6-6-6-18-24 is very power demanding thing with my RAM sticks. I would have to bump up voltage to 2.1 V or even higher and that's too risky








rise my NB Freq to 3 GHz ( I can do that but it is always unstable ;/
rise HT Ref Clock to 4350 (I think that's next step)







Now CPU voltage is set at 1.49 V ... and to get 4.3 GHz I will probably need 1.54 V or sth like that
And finally ... my 3D Mark 06 score







- grrrrr Only *68* points to beat SwishaMane's score ;> My life's goal ;D










-----
Of course I have opened a window (and it's freezing outdoors - sth like -10*C or even less) ... There is no way I could do it during summer time (probably).


----------



## robbo2

06 is heavily cpu dependant. If you want to beat him you need more mhz


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Recently I have been doing "heavy" testing in order to ... beat your score










I eat yours for breakfast LOL
And no snow or any crap cold weather like that in Puerto Rico 90F+ ambients








***Pure Air*** + Air Conditioner helping in my room XD










now i cant do 3ghz on NB(or 2.9) nor I can't up my ram.... so at least with what i have I beat yours


----------



## robbo2

He beat your cpu score by almost 300 points. Here is mine.



http://imgur.com/I8Dd3


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


He beat your cpu score by almost 300 points. Here is mine.



http://imgur.com/I8Dd3




Wrong








23046(mines) - 22454(his) = 592
I beat it by 592 points

Anyways nice overclock on your 965 - I wished mines could reach it.. but i can't boot over 4.3ghz (not even on 1.6v).. my 965 hates me lol


----------



## robbo2

Nah dude I'm talking about the cpu score not the total score. He beat you by almost 300 points at almost identical clocks. I guess that little extra NB speed makes a good difference.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Nah dude I'm talking about the cpu score not the total score. He beat you by almost 300 points at almost identical clocks. I guess that little extra NB speed makes a good difference.


Okay i get it now lol

You got confused - his NB was higher than mines
my NB: 2782mhz
his NB: 2912mhz

his ram is even faster than mines
my ram: 1140mhz 7-7-7-20-T1 <-- also my ram is OEM not branded
his ram: 1664mhz 7-7-7-20-T1


----------



## robbo2

Dude, that was my entire point. His NB is slightly faster ram wouldn't make a huge difference but he was clocked 20mhz slower and scored close to 300 more points. I didn't think the NB clock and ram would make such a difference.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12416928*
> Dude, that was my entire point. His NB is slightly faster ram wouldn't make a huge difference but he was clocked 20mhz slower and scored close to 300 more points. I didn't think the NB clock and ram would make such a difference.


I assumed wrong your last reply I thought you were saying as if i were having a higher Nb than him - I read wrong









Now those 300 points don't mean crap... I beat him fair & square for breakfast as the final 3dmark06 score - that was his whole point of responding to trying to beat SwishaMane old score..... and I ate both of them with my final score on my crappy cheap crossfireX


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12413289*
> Recently I have been doing "heavy" testing in order to ... beat your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally ... my 3D Mark 06 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - grrrrr Only *68* points to beat SwishaMane's score ;> My life's goal ;


LOL, your life's goal is to beat my personal record? I think I got mine at 4.2ghz, ddr3 1600 equivalent, on my 5870 at 1ghz core. I might need to try and beat it again, this time Im gonna get 24k points. MORE MHZ!









Put a fan on them dimms and push them, 2.1, 2.4v, go for it. 1.79vcore to the CPU, aww yuh.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

If you guys want max 3d mark 06 scores disable all but one core and oc the hell out of it! Then remove all but one ram stick and OC the hell out of that and the NB. Then disable everything that you can in bios that is not necessary. And install a bare bones windows XP for the OS. This is what they do for world record runs. Well that and lots of LN2!


----------



## nicoliani

What size do I need for the MOSFET plate?

http://www.koolance.com/product_wizard/mvr_help.php


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12414019*
> I eat yours for breakfast LOL
> And no snow or any crap cold weather like that in Puerto Rico 90F+ ambients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Pure Air*** + Air Conditioner helping in my room XD


Right! You can laugh ;P Having ... how many cards you have excactly? 2 if I am not wrong right?

Now. I know I can do that because I can run my 955 (I just mention it in case you didn't notice ;P - default clock is 3200 MHz not 3400 MHz







) with NB 3010 MHz but unfortunately unstable.
I ran a few (







tests last night and I hit 2960 MHz on NB with RAM speed at 1700 MHz.
The problem is overheating. Having my CPU clock set at:
4360 (sth like that - I didn't take any screenshots) and NB at 2960 MHz I needed 1.52 Vcore (sth around 1.495V in BIOS H/W monitor) and CPU-NB 1.36 V (1.4 V in BIOS and 1.4280 V under load).

With all these settings my CPU generates almost 61*C which is quite close to Phenom's 955 safe operating temperature








That's the problem. And actually I can't afford to buy water cooling system right now (problem with cash :>

Any ideas how to cool CPU a few degrees down ? And to be honest it would be ideal if I hadn't have to buy anything at all. It's strictly for benchmarking purposes because I don't need to use 4.4 GHz 24/7 .
Quote:


> now i cant do 3ghz on NB(or 2.9) nor I can't up my ram.... so at least with what i have I beat yours


Sorry, dude







I am really sorry you can't







(just kidding of course) ... instead you have heavily overclocked 2 GPUs







and that suppose to be fair?







It is Phenom 955 and GeForce GTX 460 vs. Ph 965 and 2 Radeons "contest"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12414199*
> He beat your cpu score by almost 300 points. Here is mine.


Thanks robbo2







I knew I can count on you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12414334*
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23046(mines) - 22454(his) = 592
> I beat it by 592 points
> 
> Anyways nice overclock on your 965 - I wished mines could reach it.. but i can't boot over 4.3ghz (not even on 1.6v).. my 965 hates me lol


Yes! He does hate you (







) because ... (here you can write down a list of things that your 965 hates in you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12414423*
> Nah dude I'm talking about the cpu score not the total score. He beat you by almost 300 points at almost identical clocks. I guess that little extra NB speed makes a good difference.


And I can actually agree with you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12417005*
> I assumed wrong your last reply I thought you were saying as if i were having a higher Nb than him - I read wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now those 300 points don't mean crap... I beat him fair & square for breakfast as the final 3dmark06 score - that was his whole point of responding to trying to beat SwishaMane old score..... and I ate both of them with my final score on my crappy cheap crossfireX


But it still doesn't change a fact that you have (or had at that time) 2 GPU. And that's not fair








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12420046*
> LOL, your life's goal is to beat my personal record?


I hope you know that all what I wrote was just a joke







Anyway I will beat your score (got an idea ... I can still overclock GPU RAM speed a little bit ;P It should be enough to generate those 68 points ;P
Quote:


> I think I got mine at 4.2ghz, ddr3 1600 equivalent, on my 5870 at 1ghz core. I might need to try and beat it again, this time Im gonna get 24k points. MORE MHZ!


But you wrote earlier that you had 2 GPUs? As far as I know ATI 5870 is a little bit faster than GeForce 460 GTX. ATI 5850 is more likely to be equal with my GPU? (right? I am not familiar with Radeons because I have never had one, so correct me if I am wrong).
Quote:


> Put a fan on them dimms and push them, 2.1, 2.4v, go for it. 1.79vcore to the CPU, aww yuh.


Are you serious? ;P That means fire-extinguisher would be quite handy then ;>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12420849*
> If you guys want max 3d mark 06 scores disable all but one core and oc the hell out of it! Then remove all but one ram stick and OC the hell out of that and the NB. Then disable everything that you can in bios that is not necessary.


That would be it! I mean I have already disabled everything in BIOS what was not necessary Anyone knows how to disable a clock ? and date ? A few extra FPS gained as I assume after this little tweak ;>








Quote:


> And install a bare bones windows XP for the OS. This is what they do for world record runs. Well that and lots of LN2!


So, Win 7 is more demanding in your opinion ... hmmm Actually I made a batch file that disables every process that I don't need to run. So, Anitvirus and all of those useless services are gone while I overclock.

Only 1 core ... ? and only 1 ram stick?







Got to think it over.

One more thing. You said that you set your CPU-NB Voltage at 1.5XX - right? What is more important when it comes to make NB stable at 3000 MHz ? CPU-NB V and a little bit of NB V ?

Mastiffman told me once that he ran his 965's NB at 3 GHz and he needed 1.38 V in BIOS to make it stable. I am cautious and it still makes me quite unconfortably when I see that my CPU-NB V reaches 1.42 V under load. :/
You know what I mean


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12420849*
> If you guys want max 3d mark 06 scores disable all but one core and oc the hell out of it! Then remove all but one ram stick and OC the hell out of that and the NB. Then disable everything that you can in bios that is not necessary. And install a bare bones windows XP for the OS. This is what they do for world record runs. Well that and lots of LN2!


I wouldn't move to just 1 stick that's sacrificing dual channel and that's rather costly in benchmarks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12421685*
> 
> That would be it! I mean I have already disabled everything in BIOS what was not necessary Anyone knows how to disable a clock ? and date ? A few extra FPS gained as I assume after this little tweak ;>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Win 7 is more demanding in your opinion ... hmmm Actually I made a batch file that disables every process that I don't need to run. So, Anitvirus and all of those useless services are gone while I overclock.
> 
> Only 1 core ... ? and only 1 ram stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to think it over.
> 
> One more thing. You said that you set your CPU-NB Voltage at 1.5XX - right? What is more important when it comes to make NB stable at 3000 MHz ? CPU-NB V and a little bit of NB V ?
> 
> Mastiffman told me once that he ran his 965's NB at 3 GHz and he needed 1.38 V in BIOS to make it stable. I am cautious and it still makes me quite unconfortably when I see that my CPU-NB V reaches 1.42 V under load. :/
> You know what I mean


Now that I think about it one stick may not due it but no more then two. To make your NB stable you will need more CPU-NB V.

As long as you watch temps youll be fine.

My CPu-NB V is 1.51 under load for 3200

And yes XP is much less intensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12421693*
> I wouldn't move to just 1 stick that's sacrificing dual channel and that's rather costly in benchmarks.


You may be correct there the main thing to do is remove any and all things that would take up clock cycles.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12414334*
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23046(mines) - 22454(his) = 592
> I beat it by 592 points


You were saying sth ...?


















23198 (mine) - 23046 (your) = 152

Exactly 152 points more than your score ;P

Validation --> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661796

To be honest the score should be higher because after I hit 4452 MHz I ran 3D Mark without overclocking my GPU --> default clocks are 725/1800 MHz.

The test was without MSI Afterburner turned on and CPU score was sth around 6306 so around 40 points more.








I didn't take any screenshot because I was freezing my @ss off and I was in a little hurry (there -10*C outdoors in Poland and I had my windows wide open :> )

I don't really know why with MSI Afterburner on CPU score dropped down 40 points - it's a mystery.

To be honest (unfortunately) this 4452 MHz wasn't stable but I could run 3DMark06 without any problems.
I set 1.54 Vcore and 1.4 V CPU-NB and it still was not stable









Have you noticed (because I use both Everest and AIDAx64) that Everest shows higher values in Memory Benchmark ?










Moreover, AIDAx64 Extreme runs as 32 bit process







That's another mystery to me.

@eclipseaudio4 Does a little unstable OC like 4.45 GHz count and could you change it in the spreadsheet in OP ?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12420849*
> If you guys want max 3d mark 06 scores disable all but one core and oc the hell out of it! Then remove all but one ram stick and OC the hell out of that and the NB. Then disable everything that you can in bios that is not necessary. And install a bare bones windows XP for the OS. This is what they do for world record runs. Well that and lots of LN2!


Where on earth did you hear that? 06 can use up to 12 threads I believe though i'm not certain. Run the test yourself with task manager when you come to the cpu test it will use every core there.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12426070*
> Where on earth did you hear that? 06 can use up to 12 threads I believe though i'm not certain. Run the test yourself with task manager when you come to the cpu test it will use every core there.


I will check that but IIRC I did test it before and found it only to use ~ 1core
brb

edit: OK wow that is weird. It did use all 6 cores, but it gets the same FPS as my friends quad did as well as my old 965. So I dont know what to think of that. I think I am going to run all the tests take a screen shot and then run all the tests again with only 2 cores active.


----------



## robbo2

You need to check the cpu score at the end of the test. Even my i7 at 4.5 with HT gets something like 2-3fps when you watch it like my 965 at the same clock yet the score at the end the i7 beats it substantially.

Also have to give props to pendrago that's a nice score you got.


----------



## Simpleton

hay guys can some1 throw up a quick way for me to figure out what sensor in fanspeed is wich screen shot ect. thnxs


----------



## SwishaMane

@ Pendrago

Uhh, I am completely convinced what you said was NOT a joke, and that you envy the 1337ness off my very existence, for which I AM, The Sh**. Do not take 'the' out, and do not collect $200. LOL

That my friend, is a joke.

But in all seriousness, I'm just poking fun, and hopefully we both beat my previous score, cause uhh, I'm taking Eclipse's advice, slightly modifying it for my own flavor.


----------



## robbo2

I had to do it



http://imgur.com/D0aRR


Also I don't know if I have shown you guys but I have it stable at 4.3



http://imgur.com/gllEj


----------



## jayflores

@robbo2, nice overclock is that on water?


----------



## robbo2

Yeah mate on a little loop nothing really big.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12426305*
> I will check that but IIRC I did test it before and found it only to use ~ 1core
> brb
> 
> edit: OK wow that is weird. It did use all 6 cores, but it gets the same FPS as my friends quad did as well as my old 965. So I dont know what to think of that. I think I am going to run all the tests take a screen shot and then run all the tests again with only 2 cores active.


Pics :

2 cores









6 cores

















@ robo, nice scores only beat you by inches







BTW this was done with quite a bit running in the background


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12427928*
> @ Pendrago
> 
> Uhh, I am completely convinced what you said was NOT a joke, and that you envy the 1337ness off my very existence, for which I AM, The Sh**. Do not take 'the' out, and do not collect $200. LOL
> 
> That my friend, is a joke.


You have to forgive me but I don't actually understand your sentence (it's because of my English).

What does "Do not take 'the' out, and do not collect $200." mean?







in plain English please









You see. I wrote that sentence ... about my life's goal and beating your score for ... fun. That means I was curious if I can beat the score achieved on a rig with 2 GPUs using only 1 GPU.

I hope you have understood what I've meant







Anyway, it is only some kind of competition but I think ... a friendly one? Right?








Quote:


> But in all seriousness, I'm just poking fun, and hopefully we both beat my previous score, cause uhh, I'm taking Eclipse's advice, slightly modifying it for my own flavor.


I am very curious what advice Eclipse has given you :> Would you be so kind and share this knowledge with me ?
I think I am just very close to my max result. Now I can only rise CPU clock because I have reached a limit for my GPU.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12429595*
> I had to do it


I knew it







My congrats! That means I have to overclock my CPU to 4.8 GHz to get a score like yours








Quote:


> Also I don't know if I have shown you guys but I have it stable at 4.3


Very nice!








What voltage did you set on CPU-NB?

----

I need to ask you (all of you) for a favour.
I am going to assemble "cheap" rig for my father. I know it's gonna be quite tough.

Could you recommend me some decent mobo ?
I was thinking to buy:
*AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition* - maybe I will be lucky and I can unlock those 2 cores and if not it is not a big deal. It has to be a rig for ... office work.
and Mobo - Asus M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 ... I think it looks promising...?

... the last thing ... memory and PSU ?
It doesn't have to be a speed demon (my father still uses Pentium III 733 MHz







LOL ... actually it's quite depressing









So, what do you think about the Mobo and CPU ?


----------



## robbo2

I like the motherboard cause it have vreg cooling! I can't stand boards that don't come with at least a heatsink on it. Memory I would just get some generic 1333 stuff, you can just bump the multi if he wants a little overclock. PSU I like corsair an seasonic but they are on the expensive side. Actually corsair have a new low range out look into those?

Also I have the cpu/nb voltage set to 1.36 an NB volts left stock.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12438786*
> I like the motherboard cause it have vreg cooling! I can't stand boards that don't come with at least a heatsink on it.


Yeap... I think I like the board too







and it has integrated GPU (my father doesn't need anything fancy so this should be fine:

Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 4250 GPU
- Supports HDMI™ Technology with max. resolution up to 1920 x 1080
- Supports Dual-link DVI with max. resolution up to 2560x1600 @60Hz
- Supports D-Sub with max. resolution up to 2048x1536 @85Hz
- Dual independent displays support with HDMI / DVI and D-Sub
- Supports DirectX 10.1, OpenGL 2.0, Shader Model 4.1, Universal Video Decoder (UVD) 2.0
- Hardware Decode Acceleration for H.264,VC-1, and MPEG-2
- Maximum shared memory of 1GB
- ATI CrossFireX™ & Hybrid CrossFireX™ Support*

Quote:


> Memory I would just get some generic 1333 stuff, you can just bump the multi if he wants a little overclock.


I think these should be fine. Ever heard of GoodRam ?

GoodRam 2x2GB DDR3-1333 Dual Chanel CL9

It's nothing special (they are produced in Poland) but I have read reviews and they were quite positive. (They don't have any heatsink but I've read that they are quite cool - I mean they run cool) - Total cost of these RAM sticks is about 50 $ ... too much?
Quote:


> PSU I like corsair an seasonic but they are on the expensive side. Actually corsair have a new low range out look into those?


Corsair is too expensive ... unfortunately but... what would you say for this:

OCZ ModXStream Pro OCZ500MXSP-EU 500W ?

I think it should be quite allright (don't really know because I would choose modular Corsair HX 750







.
Quote:


> Also I have the cpu/nb voltage set to 1.36 an NB volts left stock.


Only 1.36 V ??? Very nice. You've got amazing CPU - lucky man








One more thing - memory was in unganged or ganged mode?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

The OCZ PSU will most likely only put out ~400W. It also has 2 12v rails which is something to stay away from. But for a low power PC you should be fine.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The OCZ PSU will most likely only put out ~400W. It also has 2 12v rails which is something to stay away from. But for a low power PC you should be fine.


 2 12v rail isn't a bad thing http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...explained.html .


----------



## robbo2

pendrago it was in ganged mode. Also with the psu I was thinking of the CX series like this http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=16476


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The OCZ PSU will most likely only put out ~400W. It also has 2 12v rails which is something to stay away from. But for a low power PC you should be fine.


I think I will decide for this Corsair robbo2 has recommended to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


the 2 12v rail thing isn't a bad thing http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...explained.html .


I have read it but I couldn't completly understand it :/

Robbo2 recommended me another one ... Corsair CX500 CMPSU-500CXEU 500W and I think I like it more than OCZ.

It's cheaper and has 56 months of warranty!!! That's nice. 
Single rail - specifiacation below:










But it's got only 408 W --> will it be enough ? I like Corsair and mine TX 650 is just wonderful... but it has sth around 500 W on single rail.

Now... Do you think that not overclocked Phenom X2 550 and not overclocked onboard GPU will be very stressful for this PSU ?

I understood from this article about PSUs that single rail PSU could be not so safe. Something may burn before PSU shut down my computer - is it right? 
Now I am confused









If I wanted to overclock CPU a little ... I understand that may be a problem because it's only 400 Watts ... but how high could be total power consumption under heavy load for this rig? Maximum 300 W ? Assuming that I will use only these 2 cores (because for example I fail to unlock those 2 which are locked) that CPU takes only 80 W TDP and the rest? GPU is not so stressful (I assume because I have never had any Radeon and especially which would be installed onboard). 
So, what would you suggest ? Corsair 500 or higher model 600 W ?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


I think I will decide for this Corsair robbo2 has recommended to me.

I have read it but I couldn't completly understand it :/

Robbo2 recommended me another one ... Corsair CX500 CMPSU-500CXEU 500W and I think I like it more than OCZ.

It's cheaper and has 56 months of warranty!!! That's nice. 
Single rail - specifiacation below:










But it's got only 408 W --> will it be enough ? I like Corsair and mine TX 650 is just wonderful... but it has sth around 500 W on single rail.

Now... Do you think that not overclocked Phenom X2 550 and not overclocked onboard GPU will be very stressful for this PSU ?

I understood from this article about PSUs that single rail PSU could be not so safe. Something may burn before PSU shut down my computer - is it right? 
Now I am confused









If I wanted to overclock CPU a little ... I understand that may be a problem because it's only 400 Watts ... but how high could be total power consumption under heavy load for this rig? Maximum 300 W ? Assuming that I will use only these 2 cores (because for example I fail to unlock those 2 which are locked) that CPU takes only 80 W TDP and the rest? GPU is not so stressful (I assume because I have never had any Radeon and especially which would be installed onboard). 
So, what would you suggest ? Corsair 500 or higher model 600 W ?



Go with a high quality 600w for sure. Corsair, Cooler Master or OCZ will do you fine. Look at my system specs. My cpu is @ 3.6 and sometimes I run my 5870 @ 1000/1350 just for fun and I do fine. I'll jump to a 850 in my new build so I can X-fire proper and power a 1090t.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


You have to forgive me but I don't actually understand your sentence (it's because of my English).

What does "Do not take 'the' out, and do not collect $200." mean?







in plain English please









You see. I wrote that sentence ... about my life's goal and beating your score for ... fun. That means I was curious if I can beat the score achieved on a rig with 2 GPUs using only 1 GPU.

I hope you have understood what I've meant







Anyway, it is only some kind of competition but I think ... a friendly one? Right?










LOL, yeah, Im just poking fun man. If you take 'the' out of the term "Im the *****", then it makes it "I'm sh**" LOL. Its fail that i have to edit it tho, takes fun out. And '0do no collect $200' is just part of the Monopoly saying, "Go directly to jail. Do not pass go, do no collect $200". I was just trying to be funny although it was utter fail.

All in all, I was pretty much being a smartass trying to be cute, just messing around.







I dont think I'm gonna be able to break my own record unless I really pull something from out the hollowed depths, or out my ass.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@pendrago & Rockr69

With my system I only draw 650W from the wall MAX. That with the cpu @ 100% and both GPU's @ 100% @ 120v. So I am only drawing ~500-575 W from the power supply. This is with an X6 @ 1.50v two 5870's 3 hadrdrives, 11 fans, my water pump, and a dvd burner.

Silgle rail PSU's are nice because you dont have to worry about overloading one rail or the other. Either you have enough power or you dont. With a multi rail PSU you have to balance your load between the rails. If you dont it may shutdown because you are trying to draw too much from the one rail.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i came across this today http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...tter-than.html kinda funny with all the talk of single vs. dual 12v rail.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12445614*
> i came across this today http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/944707-why-single-rail-not-better-than.html kinda funny with all the talk of single vs. dual 12v rail.


Thing is my PSU saved the rest of my components when my 790FX-GD70's vrms went poof







it instantly shut down and refused to start back up.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simpleton*


hay guys can some1 throw up a quick way for me to figure out what sensor in fanspeed is wich screen shot ect. thnxs


Aw, you were ignored, but here I am! I changed my labels, but hopefully that clears up which sensor belongs to which component. The 3-pin fan connectors on the top left of the board and where the end of the first GPU would go are non-PWM, so you cannot control their speed in any program. They are the ones using the F7587 chip or the Atilgp SMBus.


----------



## SomeGuyNamedMatt

^I have a ModXStream Pro 600w, and it's been a tank so far. I know that the reviews say that it just doesn't put out the same DC quality as a Corsair or Antec, but I don't really see how it matters. For all the more it costs, it's a steal for a great modular PSU.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockr69;12444692*
> Go with a high quality 600w for sure. Corsair, Cooler Master or OCZ will do you fine. Look at my system specs. My cpu is @ 3.6 and sometimes I run my 5870 @ 1000/1350 just for fun and I do fine. I'll jump to a 850 in my new build so I can X-fire proper and power a 1090t.


So... 600 W ... and that would be sth around 500 W on single 12V rail ... For this kind of rig it would be more than enough (I hope








Thanks for your input!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12444742*
> LOL, yeah, Im just poking fun man. If you take 'the' out of the term "Im the *****", then it makes it "I'm sh**" LOL. Its fail that i have to edit it tho, takes fun out. And '0do no collect $200' is just part of the Monopoly saying, "Go directly to jail. Do not pass go, do no collect $200". I was just trying to be funny although it was utter fail.
> 
> All in all, I was pretty much being a smartass trying to be cute, just messing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I'm gonna be able to break my own record unless I really pull something from out the hollowed depths, or out my ass.


Damn! Sorry for destroying this. You know I am not good (as you can see) in English language nuances. But ... now I can clearly see that ... it's a little trouble to say excactly what you have on your mind in English in a style Pole (that's me) would understand. (When I watch "Monty Python's Flying Circus I always need some kind of help because I cannot catch this sense of humour sometimes. But I do love them!!!! and I wish I was born an Englishman









Don't pull anything from your [email protected]







It's not worth it and it ... is probably painful like hell









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12445542*
> @pendrago & Rockr69
> 
> With my system I only draw 650W from the wall MAX. That with the cpu @ 100% and both GPU's @ 100% @ 120v. So I am only drawing ~500-575 W from the power supply. This is with an X6 @ 1.50v two 5870's 3 hadrdrives, 11 fans, my water pump, and a dvd burner.
> 
> Silgle rail PSU's are nice because you dont have to worry about overloading one rail or the other. Either you have enough power or you dont. With a multi rail PSU you have to balance your load between the rails. If you dont it may shutdown because you are trying to draw too much from the one rail.


So, generally speaking multi-rail PSUs are more safer but with single-rail PSU is a great chance to get higher OC ? Am I right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12445614*
> i came across this today http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/944707-why-single-rail-not-better-than.html kinda funny with all the talk of single vs. dual 12v rail.


I've read it ... Still feeling like a noob but it gave me a little bit more of knowledge and that's why I like this site - people trurly share their knowledge and they not try to hide it from anybody. Thanks for this!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeGuyNamedMatt;12456727*
> ^I have a ModXStream Pro 600w, and it's been a tank so far. I know that the reviews say that it just doesn't put out the same DC quality as a Corsair or Antec, but I don't really see how it matters. For all the more it costs, it's a steal for a great modular PSU.


Well, I am quite ashamed really ... though when I summed up all those costs my father would have to pay for this rig ... it was sth around 480 $ ... it's really not bad having in mind that I got 2 (or 4) core CPU, MOBO with USB 3 and RAID support, 500 MB of HD, and a decent 600 W PSU) my father said it is too expensive





































Imagine my facial expression when I have found out that he is so stingy that he doesn't want to spend this little amount of money for a decent computer. It's really annoying when you want to find my father's good sides :/

Anyway, I thank you all for your support and advices!!! They were really helpful!


----------



## SwishaMane




----------



## Simpleton

hay thanks for the reply kokin but your image did not post right im about to redo the nb/sb tim and wanted to make sure i have all my temps correct before i do im also thinking about lapping my cpu and heatsink while im at it since ill have it all apart if any 1 has any pointers or comments please feel free every little bit of info helps bad or good


----------



## smoke420

I have my old cpu fan mounted to the nb/vrm heat sinc and the temps are great but it does add a slite humming sound. try it if the sound isn't to much for you you'll never have to worry about temps.


----------



## robbo2

Yeah if you can place a fan over the heatsink you should have no troubles.


----------



## haziqk10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke420*


I have my old cpu fan mounted to the nb/vrm heat sinc and the temps are great but it does add a slite humming sound. try it if the sound isn't to much for you you'll never have to worry about temps.


how did you attach it??


----------



## chas1723

Anybody used a TR Silver Arrow with this board? I am wondering if it will fit or if it will block components. I was looking at the Archon but it blocks the video card slot at the top.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chas1723*


Anybody used a TR Silver Arrow with this board? I am wondering if it will fit or if it will block components. I was looking at the Archon but it blocks the video card slot at the top.


i believe it would fit.


----------



## jayflores




----------



## Simpleton

well i redid the thermal paste on my n/b and s/b WoW what a improvement went from 56to57 on n/b to 45to46 and south dropped 3 degrees very happy with the outcome


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


----------



## jayflores

@eclipse, haha i really need to get a thuban.. getting cas6 to be stable in a deneb is quite hard.

cheers for your test!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12516565*
> @eclipse, haha i really need to get a thuban.. getting cas6 to be stable in a deneb is quite hard.
> 
> cheers for your test!


You think the differences in motherboards also make a difference in getting CAS6 to stabilize?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12518994*
> You think the differences in motherboards also make a difference in getting CAS6 to stabilize?


-it will be a less probability, i bet a bigger factor would be the processor, denebs still has ddr2 memory controller in it.

thubans run only with ddr3 imc.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


You think the differences in motherboards also make a difference in getting CAS6 to stabilize?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


-it will be a less probability, i bet a bigger factor would be the processor, denebs still has ddr2 memory controller in it.

thubans run only with ddr3 imc.


I doubt that the MB would be a limiting factor for latencies but I do know that the MB is the deciding factor in running 2000 MHz.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I doubt that the MB would be a limiting factor for latencies but I do know that the MB is the deciding factor in running 2000 MHz.


what i had mind.

ROG boards can easily take the new sticks to 2000's though gains are close to none.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


what i had mind.

ROG boards can easily take the new sticks to 2000's though gains are close to none.


8XX boards can easily take the new sticks to 2000's though gains are close to none.

fixed.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*




















 Chimming in Here...... NICE!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


@eclipse, haha i really need to get a thuban.. getting cas6 to be stable in a deneb is quite hard.

cheers for your test!


 It's dependant on the Cpu-NB And the Ram capabilities mostly.... I have some CL8 1600mhz King Hypers and they Can't Do CL6 in the same setup that my OCZ Flex Ex CL8 2000Mhz Can do 1600mhz CL6 with only a .07-.1v bump and that's with a3.0ghz NB....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


You think the differences in motherboards also make a difference in getting CAS6 to stabilize?


 Not really. It's more of the quality of Cpu-NB and Ram capabilities... at Least in my experince...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


-Denebs still has ddr2 memory controller in it. Thubans run only with ddr3 imc.


 I just wanted to inform you that this is inaccurate. the Thubans still have DDR2/DDR3 IMC's... Link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I doubt that the MB would be a limiting factor for latencies but I do know that the MB is the deciding factor in running 2000 MHz.


 Was there a difference between the GD70 and the CH4 that you have?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


8XX boards can easily take the new sticks to 2000's though gains are close to none.

fixed.


 Yeah the latencies would have to be pretty low for that or one would have to take the Rams freq much higher.

I wanted to inquire to see if anyone else was expereincing issues upon reboot with the 1.G BIoS for the GD70?

I'm getting a "bad CMOS setup, press F1 or F2" Error upon reboot during the OCing, at the same settings that were stable on older BIOS...

Anyone having a similar issue?


----------



## Kokin

Well I've been reading on RAM and it seems like CAS6 might be possible for me if I change it to 6-7-6-2x or 6-8-6-2x. Definitely going to try it out.

Thanks for also clarifying the motherboard differences question I asked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


I wanted to inquire to see if anyone else was expereincing issues upon reboot with the 1.G BIoS for the GD70?

I'm getting a "bad CMOS setup, press F1 or F2" Error upon reboot during the OCing, at the same settings that were stable on older BIOS...

Anyone having a similar issue?


I have not gotten that at all. It's possible your CPU and/or RAM is not liking that BIOS version, though I have only experienced/heard good stuff about 1.G, so it might be worth tinkering with.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Chimming in Here...... NICE!!!!!

Was there a difference between the GD70 and the CH4 that you have?

Yeah the latencies would have to be pretty low for that or one would have to take the Rams freq much higher.


well there are a few differences. 
1. I can OC without fear of VRM's going poof.
2. I can run 2000Mhz ram the 7XX boards can not do that.
and other features that came with this board.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Well I've been reading on RAM and it seems like CAS6 might be possible for me if I change it to 6-7-6-2x or 6-8-6-2x. Definitely going to try it out.

Thanks for also clarifying the motherboard differences question I asked.

I have not gotten that at all. It's possible your CPU and/or RAM is not liking that BIOS version, though I have only experienced/heard good stuff about 1.G, so it might be worth tinkering with.


 You bet. not sure about the ram but timing math is whatever CL you start with, add the CL, tRCD, tRP to get the value of the tRAS. And add the CL and tRAS to get the value of the tRC... Not sure if that will help at all...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well there are a few differences. 
1. I can OC without fear of VRM's going poof.
2. I can run 2000Mhz ram the 7XX boards can not do that.
and other features that came with this board.










 Are you serious? You can't hit 2ghz ram on the GD70? Is that even with a thuban? I was planning on getting a thuban, disabling 2 cores and running my ram as close to 2ghz as I could...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


You bet. not sure about the ram but timing math is whatever CL you start with, add the CL, tRCD, tRP to get the value of the tRAS. And add the CL and tRAS to get the value of the tRC... Not sure if that will help at all...

Are you serious? You can't hit 2ghz ram on the GD70? Is that even with a thuban? I was planning on getting a thuban, disabling 2 cores and running my ram as close to 2ghz as I could...


I did not have this ram when i had the GD70, but from what I have read you will not hit 2000Mhz on a 7XX chipset.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12525301*
> I did not have this ram when i had the GD70, but from what I have read you will not hit 2000Mhz on a 7XX chipset.


Interesting, Why?

I would think that it's a limitation of the CPu and Ram over the chipset...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12526352*
> Interesting, Why?
> 
> I would think that it's a limitation of the CPu and Ram over the chipset...


TBH I cant find it on the net, but I have not seen anyone run 2000Mhz on a 7XX board even with a thurban. Now on the 890 boards this is not a problem and almost a given.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12526543*
> TBH I cant find it on the net, but I have not seen anyone run 2000Mhz on a 7XX board even with a thurban. Now on the 890 boards this is not a problem and almost a given.


So are the MSI 890 boards junk or what? What's the scoop?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*
> It's dependant on the Cpu-NB And the Ram capabilities mostly.... I have some CL8 1600mhz King Hypers and they Can't Do CL6 in the same setup that my OCZ Flex Ex CL8 2000Mhz Can do 1600mhz CL6 with only a .07-.1v bump and that's with a3.0ghz NB....


are you saying that you need to have 3000cpu-nb to get cas6 stable in a deneb? am pretty sure my rams can run 1600-CL6.. will have to try that later.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12527263*
> So are the MSI 890 boards junk or what? What's the scoop?


yes! the 890FX-GD70 or 80 dont remember is worse then this board! to be completely honest the whole DR.MOS line is. The main problem is the power management on the DR.MOS boards. they are doing 2 "power phases" per chip and are not using VRM's they are transistors.

This is the MSI board. 5 chips does not = 8+2 phase









This is what real 8+2 looks like, and it is actually 8+2+2.









The MSI 890 boards actually started blowing before the 790FX-GD70's did.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12527328*
> are you saying that you need to have 3000cpu-nb to get cas6 stable in a deneb? am pretty sure my rams can run 1600-CL6.. will have to try that later.


No. What I am saying is that I think that Ram's IC's must be capable of doing CL6 at any speed... Especially higher Freq's...

I will also comment that 3ghz CPU-NB Will open up Ram Freq's Capabilities with lower Timings to add... As long as the IMC can take it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12527836*
> yes! the 890FX-GD70 or 80 dont remember is worse then this board! to be completely honest the whole DR.MOS line is. The main problem is the power management on the DR.MOS boards. they are doing 2 "power phases" per chip and are not using VRM's they are transistors.
> 
> This is the MSI board. 5 chips does not = 8+2 phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what real 8+2 looks like, and it is actually 8+2+2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI 890 boards actually started blowing before the 790FX-GD70's did.


Okay. Got it. So it seems as if MSI has been a bit misleading when it comes to the power design of the motherboard? How is it that they even got away with this?

Also, this power mangement mistake (or intended design) of the MoBo is what's affecting the limitation of the Max ram Freq's on the GD70's?

Has anyone ever tried Ram Speeds around 2ghz on the GD70 with a thuban that's not OC'd very much or with Disabled cores to limit the stress on the VRM's?

*EDIT:* Check out *THIS* thread that I found on it all.....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay. Got it. So it seems as if MSI has been a bit misleading when it comes to the power design of the motherboard? How is it that they even got away with this?

Also, this power mangement mistake (or intended design) of the MoBo is what's affecting the limitation of the Max ram Freq's on the GD70's?

Has anyone ever tried Ram Speeds around 2ghz on the GD70 with a thuban that's not OC'd very much or with Disabled cores to limit the stress on the VRM's?

* EDIT:* Check out *THIS* thread that I found on it all.....


That thread is a very good read! Notice the list of failed boards. MSI tops the list and makes up over 90% of that list. Now I know there are many more boards that have blown but I would bet that that percentage still holds true.

Also if you check out this link that was on the same page you will see why I will never stray from Asus again. (still dont know why I did in the first place







)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12531699*
> That thread is a very good read! Notice the list of failed boards. MSI tops the list and makes up over 90% of that list. Now I know there are many more boards that have blown but I would bet that that percentage still holds true.
> 
> Also if you check out this link that was on the same page you will see why I will never stray from Asus again. (still dont know why I did in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, ya know! I had A8N32 Sli Deluxe before this MSI... With all of the hype about it though, I felt compelled to get the MSI. DANGIT!!!!







I have an Asus M4A785TD V EVO for my HTPC on the first floor though! Still nothe greatest though. But it Runs my 965 @ 3.8ghz juuuuust Fine!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12536450*
> Yeah, ya know! I had A8N32 Sli Deluxe before this MSI... With all of the hype about it though, I felt compelled to get the MSI. DANGIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Asus M4A785TD V EVO for my HTPC on the first floor though! Still nothe greatest though. But it Runs my 965 @ 3.8ghz juuuuust Fine!


Yeah I think when AM3 came out this was the best board you could get price/performance wise. It really is a good board as long as you dont throw in a hex core and try to OC the crap out of it.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12537293*
> Yeah I think when AM3 came out this was the best board you could get price/performance wise. It really is a good board as long as you dont throw in a hex core and try to OC the crap out of it.


Well... What's he tag on your board these days?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;12537386*
> Well... What's he tag on your board these days?


$300 for the Extreme and $215 for the formula. Most people would be better off with the formula but I plan on adding a GTX 580 with my 5870 for some ass kicking performance. (already tested and it ran like silk!)


----------



## Kokin

Don't forget to check out this thread to see which boards have what power phases: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946407-amd-motherboard-power-phase-list.html

The only decent MSI 890FXA board is the GD65 as it has true 8+2 power phase.


----------



## robbo2

It's frustrating knowing that I can never use a 6 core. At least I have a good 4 core.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


It's frustrating knowing that I can never use a 6 core. At least I have a good 4 core.


Well, you can, just don't go near 4GHz lol.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowman1989*


Well, you can, just don't go near 4GHz lol.


And that right there was the killer for me. Knowing my chip could do more but that I did not dare do it....


----------



## jayflores

are there any 30x30 or 40x40 fans that could be mounted on the board sinks?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12544757*
> are there any 30x30 or 40x40 fans that could be mounted on the board sinks?


They probably won't make a difference with those sizes. I'd recommend using the 80mm fan that came with your CPU's heatsink and just regulating it's speeds or maybe an Antec spotcool. Not sure if your heatsink is preventing you from using those bigger sizes though.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *jayflores*   are there any 30x30 or 40x40 fans that could be mounted on the board sinks?  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Kokin*   They probably won't make a difference with those sizes. I'd recommend using the 80mm fan that came with your CPU's heatsink and just regulating it's speeds or maybe an Antec spotcool. Not sure if your heatsink is preventing you from using those bigger sizes though.  
You guys know what works great? The fans from the coolers for the    Xbox 360


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


You guys know what works great? The fans from the coolers for the Xbox 360










yeah, thats kinda cool to do. i believe whats inside it are 30x30/40 fans.

hmmm lets see who has one. lemme check if it can, will be upgrading into a thuban chip this week. lol

lets see if it would blow VRMS away @ 4ghz.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


yeah, thats kinda cool to do. i believe whats inside it are 30x30/40 fans.

hmmm lets see who has one. lemme check if it can, will be upgrading into a thuban chip this week. lol

lets see if it would blow VRMS away @ 4ghz.










The problem really is not heat. At least not heat that you can do anything about. The problem is that the transistors(being honest here) cant handle putting out the amount of amperage that the thurbans require for 4 GHZ. With my chip @ 4Ghz using Asus ROG connect I can watch the Amperage that the CPU is pulling. The graph they allow goes up to 80Amps and I can not see the line when it is stressed out. In other words I am pulling more then 80 AMPS @ max usage.


----------



## mxthunder

Well ****. I have a 1090 incoming. If I cant get to or past 4ghz with this mobo because of power delivery circuitry, I will throw it in the trash. What a joke. Shame too, cause the 890fx sucks, and the CH4 is ugly, so my options are pretty limited.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Well ****. I have a 1090 incoming. If I cant get to or past 4ghz with this mobo because of power delivery circuitry, I will throw it in the trash. What a joke. Shame too, cause the 890fx sucks, and the CH4 is ugly, so my options are pretty limited.


if you don't break it, but can't get to your goal let me have it if you're gonna throw it out! I need one for a mod idea I have.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Well ****. I have a 1090 incoming. If I cant get to or past 4ghz with this mobo because of power delivery circuitry, I will throw it in the trash. What a joke. Shame too, cause the 890fx sucks, and the CH4 is ugly, so my options are pretty limited.


i am sure it can for validation or bench runs.. but using it for 24/7 might stress the board. and eventually kaboom..

anyway,, are these for all the versions of 790fx? v1.1 and what not?


----------



## Parish_Rane

I've had this board for a while and have my 720 BE to 3.5 but REALLY would like to hit 3.8 stable. Will post pictures and progress tomorrow. I know it's an older setup but should be fun to push and see what I can get. Any suggestions for voltage settings to start with?

EDIT: I've tried looking for a RAM guide for this board and I'm not sure how to tweak that to get lower timings. OCing the FSB and CPU I'm used to, just never done anything with RAM besides frequency.


----------



## mxthunder

Well, so far so good with my 1090. This chip is awesome, reached 3.9 and 2.6nb on stock volts. 4.0 took 1.375. Runs cool as a cucumber, with a +14*C offset on coretemp.
Booted into windows easily at 4.3 with 1.45 volts and did some benchmarking.

My question now is, what is a safe temp for my VRMs? Right now the square things under the Dr Mos heatsink are sitting at 77*C when Im running intel burn test. They back down into the 50's at idle. I have fans screwed onto the dr mos heatsink, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder;12567727*
> Well, so far so good with my 1090. This chip is awesome, reached 3.9 and 2.6nb on stock volts. 4.0 took 1.375. Runs cool as a cucumber, with a +14*C offset on coretemp.
> Booted into windows easily at 4.3 with 1.45 volts and did some benchmarking.
> 
> My question now is, what is a safe temp for my VRMs? Right now the square things under the Dr Mos heatsink are sitting at 77*C when Im running intel burn test. They back down into the 50's at idle. I have fans screwed onto the dr mos heatsink, so hopefully that will help.


There is hope...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowman1989*


Well, you can, just don't go near 4GHz lol.



Has anyone tried getting the Thuban and disabling 2 cores on the GD70, just to get the extra Memory performance and lower Volt OCs? This is my thinking.


----------



## Parish_Rane

Hrm. Ok, well I am going to be starting over from scratch because now it's not P95 stable even at my previously saved settings. Suggest to start with the CPU, NB, or with my RAM? It's a BE so I will just be using multiplier instead of ref clock.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parish_Rane*


Hrm. Ok, well I am going to be starting over from scratch because now it's not P95 stable even at my previously saved settings. Suggest to start with the CPU, NB, or with my RAM? It's a BE so I will just be using multiplier instead of ref clock.


Reference clock. See if you can push it upwards of 300 and then start testing your core, NB, ram speeds. This will net you the greatest benefit.


----------



## Parish_Rane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12574844*
> Reference clock. See if you can push it upwards of 300 and then start testing your core, NB, ram speeds. This will net you the greatest benefit.


Just to make sure I understand, the reference clock is just what everything else gets it's timing off of right? So whether I set the CPU to a higher multiplier or used the ref clock to achieve the same speed, my system would run the same. Right? (Assuming all the other speeds were the same as well, I know they change with the ref clock.)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parish_Rane;12577125*
> Just to make sure I understand, the reference clock is just what everything else gets it's timing off of right? So whether I set the CPU to a higher multiplier or used the ref clock to achieve the same speed, my system would run the same. Right? (Assuming all the other speeds were the same as well, I know they change with the ref clock.)


actually if the only difference was the reference clock you would still see a slightly faster system due to the fact that you would have more throughput.

And the voltage you need for high reference clocks is the NB voltage not the CPU-NB voltage. The clock generator is on the MB within the NB.


----------



## Parish_Rane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12577333*
> actually if the only difference was the reference clock you would still see a slightly faster system due to the fact that you would have more throughput.
> 
> And the voltage you need for high reference clocks is the NB voltage not the CPU-NB voltage. The clock generator is on the MB within the NB.


Gotcha. Thank you very much. I really appreciate the help. Will come back as problems arise.


----------



## magna224

Ohai! I haven't been here in forever! Figured I would stop by since this is the greatest mobo of all time









On a side note my bios got reset by accident a while ago so I had to re-OC. Kinda sucked but it was fun to try to get a higher OC. Ended up just getting as far as I did before.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Well, so far so good with my 1090. This chip is awesome, reached 3.9 and 2.6nb on stock volts. 4.0 took 1.375. Runs cool as a cucumber, with a +14*C offset on coretemp. 
Booted into windows easily at 4.3 with 1.45 volts and did some benchmarking.

My question now is, what is a safe temp for my VRMs? Right now the square things under the Dr Mos heatsink are sitting at 77*C when Im running intel burn test. They back down into the 50's at idle. I have fans screwed onto the dr mos heatsink, so hopefully that will help.


At 77*c that's only 110*f , so it sounds like I don't get a free board


----------



## mxthunder

Why is that? lol


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Well ****. I have a 1090 incoming. If I cant get to or past 4ghz with this mobo because of power delivery circuitry, I will throw it in the trash. What a joke. Shame too, cause the 890fx sucks, and the CH4 is ugly, so my options are pretty limited.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


if you don't break it, but can't get to your goal let me have it if you're gonna throw it out! I need one for a mod idea I have.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Well, so far so good with my 1090. This chip is awesome, reached 3.9 and 2.6nb on stock volts. 4.0 took 1.375. Runs cool as a cucumber, with a +14*C offset on coretemp. 
Booted into windows easily at 4.3 with 1.45 volts and did some benchmarking.

My question now is, what is a safe temp for my VRMs? Right now the square things under the Dr Mos heatsink are sitting at 77*C when Im running intel burn test. They back down into the 50's at idle. I have fans screwed onto the dr mos heatsink, so hopefully that will help.



That's why! LOL!!!


----------



## mxthunder

LOL oh that was YOU! Sorry I was too busy staring at your avatar


----------



## King Nothing

Rokr69, who is that in your avatar. Kinda looks familiar?!?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;12587360*
> Rokr69, who is that in your avatar. Kinda looks familiar?!?


Some photo I found on the internet


----------



## jayflores

she's hot. heh


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


actually if the only difference was the reference clock you would still see a slightly faster system due to the fact that you would have more throughput.


So if my limit is about 360ish, should I go for that or leave it at 200?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


So if my limit is about 360ish, should I go for that or leave it at 200?










trick is. now that you know thats your max for the FSB you need to find the max for the rest. CPU_NB, core, RAM and then put it all together. I would be willing to bet the NB max will be 2.8-3.2 get that figured out and then start playing with the ram. But remember 1707 @ 6-8-7-22 beats 2000 @ 7-9-7-24. You will need to play with the ram speed timing combo's to try and find max throughput.(maxxmem is great for that) and depending on where the CPU-NB stops would depend on what speed I tried for. I would be looking @ 1600+ with cas 6


----------



## XAnarchy

Good to see you haven't completely abandoned us eclipse. Only in motherboard. But we wont hold it against you.

Does anyone know anything more about the Hyper Sync Tranfer Whatever the F....

I get them all the time. When i play particular games. BF:BC2 doesn't do it, at all. Runescape (lol i know), WoW, Runes of Magic. Only ones i can think of that do the restart and error almost instantly when played.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;12596060*
> Good to see you haven't completely abandoned us eclipse. Only in motherboard. But we wont hold it against you.
> 
> Does anyone know anything more about the Hyper Sync Tranfer Whatever the F....
> 
> I get them all the time. When i play particular games. BF:BC2 doesn't do it, at all. Runescape (lol i know), WoW, Runes of Magic. Only ones i can think of that do the restart and error almost instantly when played.


Nope I am still around and still daily check this thread









here is Mastiffman's post on the HT flood errors.
http://www.overclock.net/7979806-post3220.html


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12591903*
> trick is. now that you know thats your max for the FSB you need to find the max for the rest. CPU_NB, core, RAM and then put it all together. I would be willing to bet the NB max will be 2.8-3.2 get that figured out and then start playing with the ram. But remember 1707 @ 6-8-7-22 beats 2000 @ 7-9-7-24. You will need to play with the ram speed timing combo's to try and find max throughput.(maxxmem is great for that) and depending on where the CPU-NB stops would depend on what speed I tried for. I would be looking @ 1600+ with cas 6


Believe me, I've been trying to get my RAM to anything past even 1500mhz with CAS 6 and it just doesn't want to.

I like getting a high FSB, but I find it difficult to get the right combo of CPU, CPU-NB, and RAM OCs, that's why I like to stick to 200/250 or 219 (4ghz cpu, 3ghz nb, 1752mhz ram).


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12605134*
> Believe me, I've been trying to get my RAM to anything past even 1500mhz with CAS 6 and it just doesn't want to.
> 
> I like getting a high FSB, but I find it difficult to get the right combo of CPU, CPU-NB, and RAM OCs, that's why I like to stick to 200/250 or 219 (4ghz cpu, 3ghz nb, 1752mhz ram).


in that case you might try getting cas 5 stable







I fell your pain for sure! I wish we had more memory and NB dividers/multipliers!

What type of throughput are you getting with the ram there? I was personally shooting for as much throughput as possible which made me use a lower core speed then what I could be running.

As for the ram timing. What all have you done to try and stabilize it?


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1692402










thuban tuning.


----------



## Trikster04

800mhz?

here is my new tune with new ram


----------



## King Nothing

Here ya go. 24/7 running at 32c idle:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680938


----------



## jayflores

going 4gigs isnt bad afterall,, been running my rig all day... no screaming vrms lol


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

I know this is off topic but i need your help.

Recently i rebuilt my PC again with purchasing an OCZ 120gb SSD, at present i wiped everything as im starting again.

I have Win7 X64 Ultimate on the SSD working perfectly, only issue i have is when i turn on my PC power switch i get bad checksum error.

I go into bios reload my settings all is fine again then sometimes it comes back when i turn on the PC.

My current bios is old i think its v1.d or c, i would like to upgrade to the latest.

Before i used to use the installer package provided with the download of the bios from MSI. i downloaded the v1.G frm MSI and once unzipped i double clicked on the .EXE i presume windows installer for the bios replacement.

Win7 x64 did not like it, nothing happened accept a screen about it needs to be 64bit something blah. blah

I remember before i would select the bios file and it would reload and overwrite the old bios with new. All done

Why am i getting the checksum error, ive even replaced the battery, only other thing is replace bios with new, whats the easiest way to do in seven64

Thanks all


----------



## King Nothing

The old bios may be having issues with the SSD. If you have a flash drive, put the bios on it and then use the flash program built into the bios. After than you probably wont have a problem.

Don't use a windows based bios flasher it more than likely will screw up and then you will have to buy a new chip and then start all over because most bios chips aren't updated anyway unless you buy it directly from MSI but the probably are rather expensive.


----------



## jayflores

+1 on the m-flash option in the bios, you'll be done in less than a minute.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12636526*
> +1 on the m-flash option in the bios, you'll be done in less than a minute.


and is the safest!


----------



## rakesh27

thanks guys,

ok, should i do this, make my usb flash drive bootable then copy the from the zip directory the bios and the .exe you get from the msi website, boot up with usb then using the keyboard type .exe and let it go.

Its been a while since ive done it via the dos prompt. i need the easiest method.

Thanks again.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12637494*
> thanks guys,
> 
> ok, should i do this, make my usb flash drive bootable then copy the from the zip directory the bios and the .exe you get from the msi website, boot up with usb then using the keyboard type .exe and let it go.
> 
> Its been a while since ive done it via the dos prompt. i need the easiest method.
> 
> Thanks again.


easiest method:
Grab flash drive
Format FAT32
place bios on drive
go into bios
choose M-Flash
Follow prompts


----------



## Katie4Metal

Hey everyone,

I am having trouble overclocking my Northbridge and HT Link speed and since all of you have the same board, I was wondering if you could help. This is the first computer that I've overclocked and I had some help with it. When I go to increase the voltage to support the changes I've made to the Northbridge and HT Link speed, I am having errors when I run prime95. Also the temps are getting a little higher than I would like. Attached is what I have everything set at for the moment. Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katie4Metal;12637873*
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am having trouble overclocking my Northbridge and HT Link speed and since all of you have the same board, I was wondering if you could help. This is the first computer that I've overclocked and I had some help with it. When I go to increase the voltage to support the changes I've made to the Northbridge and HT Link speed, I am having errors when I run prime95. Also the temps are getting a little higher than I would like. Attached is what I have everything set at for the moment. Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


Volts are WAY high! put the VDD back to auto as that is the Vid and can ruin/burn your CPU quickly!
Dont OC the HT it will decrease the performance


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12608841*
> in that case you might try getting cas 5 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell your pain for sure! I wish we had more memory and NB dividers/multipliers!
> 
> What type of throughput are you getting with the ram there? I was personally shooting for as much throughput as possible which made me use a lower core speed then what I could be running.
> 
> As for the ram timing. What all have you done to try and stabilize it?


Cas 5 at around 1333mhz doesn't boot for me either.









For throughput what do you use to test it? I'm not really shooting for anything, but I am looking to see where I can push my system.

I've gone as high as 1752mhz with my 7-7-7-20-27-1T timings, but it's not memtest stable, although it is stable enough when using casual apps/gaming. I probably have to loosen some timings to get this stable.

As for the stabilizing question, I've increased voltage from my stock 1.95v up to 2.05v (it's crazy high for DDR3, but my RAM likes high voltage it seems) and have tried increasing the RAS to CAS timing to something like 6-8-7-24-30-1T.


----------



## randomkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;12577708*
> Ohai! I haven't been here in forever! Figured I would stop by since this is the greatest mobo of all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note my bios got reset by accident a while ago so I had to re-OC. Kinda sucked but it was fun to try to get a higher OC. Ended up just getting as far as I did before.


You could save your BIOS setting up to 4. I myself have setting for:
1. 2.8GHz
2. 3.4GHz
3. 3.6GHz
4. 3.7GHz
And I just load the setting I need whenever I want. Currently running at 3.4Ghz setting with my unlocked 720BE.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12639240*
> Cas 5 at around 1333mhz doesn't boot for me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For throughput what do you use to test it? I'm not really shooting for anything, but I am looking to see where I can push my system.
> 
> I've gone as high as 1752mhz with my 7-7-7-20-27-1T timings, but it's not memtest stable, although it is stable enough when using casual apps/gaming. I probably have to loosen some timings to get this stable.
> 
> As for the stabilizing question, I've increased voltage from my stock 1.95v up to 2.05v (it's crazy high for DDR3, but my RAM likes high voltage it seems) and have tried increasing the RAS to CAS timing to something like 6-8-7-24-30-1T.


I use maxxmem2 for throughput testing.
What I did to find how low I could go with timings was to just start dropping my Cas untill I could not go lower then worked on the next and so forth







Lots of testing lots of time.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katie4Metal;12637873*
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am having trouble overclocking my Northbridge and HT Link speed and since all of you have the same board, I was wondering if you could help. This is the first computer that I've overclocked and I had some help with it. When I go to increase the voltage to support the changes I've made to the Northbridge and HT Link speed, I am having errors when I run prime95. Also the temps are getting a little higher than I would like. Attached is what I have everything set at for the moment. Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


Oh man I just had this long post I was about to post, but I accidentally refreshed.









These voltages are way too high and remind me of when I started overclocking. Here are some recommended settings and voltages for you.

Settings:
-Increase CPU-NB ratio to *at least x10* (This makes your L3 cache speed faster and also increases RAM read/writing speeds)
-Increase HT Link Freq. to *as close to 2000mhz* as possible.

Voltages:
CPU VDD Voltage: *Auto*
CPU-NB VDD Voltage: *Auto*
CPU Voltage: *1.5v max* (any higher and your VRMs are in danger of dying any day, like mine did







, you might have to lower your CPU overclocks due to lower voltage)
CPU-NB Voltage: *1.35v-1.4v* (You don't need such a high voltage until you reach around 2700-2800mhz for your CPU-NB)
CPU PLL Voltage: *2.55v-2.6v* (Any higher is really just extra heat)
NB Voltage: *Auto or up to 1.25v* (I leave mine at 1.2v)
HT Link Voltage: *Auto or 1.3v*
SB Voltage: Since you do have multiple HDDs, it's fine to increase voltage from Auto


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12639396*
> I use maxxmem2 for throughput testing.
> What I did to find how low I could go with timings was to just start dropping my Cas untill I could not go lower then worked on the next and so forth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of testing lots of time.


Thanks for the link, I shall try it out when I have the time!

With my normal settings, (4ghz, NB 2800mhz, 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-1T RAM) I get:









This is with many apps open though, so it would probably be better to test with almost nothing open right?


----------



## randomkid

I see there is now the 1.H Bios Version. I am still at 1.9 but hesitant to update since most BIOS update notes only indicates "update cpu agesa code" except for 1.F that says
"- Update memory module.
- Improved system compatibility".

Are these enough reasons to update my BIOS?

I am not afraid about the procedure since I have updated BIOS several times but I have forgotten how it was whether updating the BIOS will clear all my OC and BIOS setting or worse, corrupt my OS. Can you refresh my memory, please...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12639489*
> Thanks for the link, I shall try it out when I have the time!
> 
> With my normal settings, (4ghz, NB 2800mhz, 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-1T RAM) I get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with many apps open though, so it would probably be better to test with almost nothing open right?


I test after a restart. for








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomkid;12639585*
> I see there is now the 1.H Bios Version. I am still at 1.9 but hesitant to update since most BIOS update notes only indicates "update cpu agesa code" except for 1.F that says
> "- Update memory module.
> - Improved system compatibility".
> 
> Are these enough reasons to update my BIOS?
> 
> I am not afraid about the procedure since I have updated BIOS several times but I am afraid that updating the BIOS will clear all my OC and BIOS setting or worse, corrupt my OS.


Cant corrupt your OS because you should be flashing in the bios.
Write down your setting before hand








I would do it.


----------



## randomkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12639608*
> Cant corrupt your OS because you should be flashing in the bios.
> Write down your setting before hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would do it.


Thanks.

Oh, I do remember one thing. I know that BIOS say that when the CPU multiplier is changed, the Cool & Quiet does not work. But what I notice is that if you do a fresh install of the OS on an OC setting, the cool & Quiet works until you change the CPU multiplier again. Once the CPU setting is changed, the Cool & Quiet will no longer work even if you restore everything to the exact same setting ( loading the saved setting in the BIOS ).

Anybody have a different experience?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomkid;12639709*
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh, I do remember one thing. I know that BIOS say that when the CPU multiplier is changed, the Cool & Quiet does not work. But what I notice is that if you do a fresh install of the OS on an OC setting, the cool & Quiet works until you change the CPU multiplier again. Once the CPU setting is changed, the Cool & Quiet will no longer work even if you restore everything to the exact same setting ( loading the saved setting in the BIOS ).
> 
> Anybody have a different experience?


It's different for different BIOS versions is what I came to conclude. With the 1.G BIOS, I can change my FSB and multipliers to what I want, and it will still work. It works with 200x20, 219x18.5, 250x16 for me.


----------



## randomkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12639833*
> It's different for different BIOS versions is what I came to conclude. With the 1.G BIOS, I can change my FSB and multipliers to what I want, and it will still work. It works with 200x20, 219x18.5, 250x16 for me.


Aha... That is nice to hear. It will definitely make an update worthwhile.
Thanks again.


----------



## Katie4Metal

Thanks eclipseaudio4 and Kokin for your help. I will change the voltage back down and change a few things around.


----------



## robbo2

http://imgur.com/9OSNR









Sometimes I want to put this ram into the MSI board to play around. Have had it up to 1750 6-6-6-18 1T. Hypers are incredible.


----------



## tbootz

Evening, everybody!

This is my first post here and I do not have that much knowledge yet about how RAM works, so I am hoping you can help me out. I just bought this MOBO:
MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD, found here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223.

I also bought this RAM for the MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231333

When I boot up the computer, I can get to the BIOS, but it does not boot any further than that. Is there something I need to change in the BIOS for this new RAM to work with my MOBO?

Also, not sure if this is relevant, but this is my cpu:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

Any assistance you could provide would be extremely helpful!

Thank you,

Taylor


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbootz;12675898*
> Evening, everybody!
> 
> This is my first post here and I do not have that much knowledge yet about how RAM works, so I am hoping you can help me out. I just bought this MOBO:
> MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD, found here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223.
> 
> I also bought this RAM for the MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231333
> 
> When I boot up the computer, I can get to the BIOS, but it does not boot any further than that. Is there something I need to change in the BIOS for this new RAM to work with my MOBO?
> 
> Also, not sure if this is relevant, but this is my cpu:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808
> 
> Any assistance you could provide would be extremely helpful!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Taylor


that ram should work but not at its rated speed. im not a ram guru so anything i say would be pure speculation. did you manually set the dram voltage? timing? try fail safe settings?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbootz;12675898*
> Evening, everybody!
> 
> This is my first post here and I do not have that much knowledge yet about how RAM works, so I am hoping you can help me out. I just bought this MOBO:
> MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD, found here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223.
> 
> I also bought this RAM for the MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231333
> 
> When I boot up the computer, I can get to the BIOS, but it does not boot any further than that. Is there something I need to change in the BIOS for this new RAM to work with my MOBO?
> 
> Also, not sure if this is relevant, but this is my cpu:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808
> 
> Any assistance you could provide would be extremely helpful!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Taylor


Try manually setting the timmings and voltage for the ram. As far as speed it will NOT run @ 2133, 1800 maybe.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


It's different for different BIOS versions is what I came to conclude. With the 1.G BIOS, I can change my FSB and multipliers to what I want, and it will still work. It works with 200x20, 219x18.5, 250x16 for me.


Really? That's good to know I'm definitely going to try this tonight when I get home. I was always annoyed that I couldn't enable it when changing the multiplier.


----------



## tbootz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Try manually setting the timmings and voltage for the ram. As far as speed it will NOT run @ 2133, 1800 maybe.


I do that in the BIOS right? Any idea which voltage / timing I should try? Will I cause any damage if I choose the wrong ones?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tbootz*


I do that in the BIOS right? Any idea which voltage / timing I should try? Will I cause any damage if I choose the wrong ones?


yeah, in the bios. your ram is rated for 1.65v so i would go with that for voltage. the timing is cas 9, so again, i would start there. i would try 1333, then 1600. you may be able to run it at 1600 cas7 but thats down the road. get it booting and stable first.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Exactly what the Doc said. 1.65v 9-9-9-27 @ 1333 for starters.


----------



## tbootz

Thanks guys! I will try this out when I get home and let you know what happens!


----------



## Bludworth

I would love to be a member. Proof is below in sig. Also, I have an issue. My CPU cooler, Thermaltake Contac 30, always runs at 2k rpm. never higher, never less. I have set the bios to target temp of 40c. the temps i get are 42c at idle and 54c at load. ambient is like 70 to 75f. any ideas? Also are those temps high with the Phenom X6 Thuban?


----------



## CryWin

Anyone have experience with a GD70 that posts fine, but doesn't boot?

I can go into the bios fine.. but after the first screen that shows the basic information when it should switch to the next screen where it would normally try to boot whatever you need to.. it just get's a black screen. It won't try to boot from DVD's or my HDD. Just a black screen.

I have tried two sets of ram, two GPU's, resetted the bios mulitiple times.. and updated to the latest bios. It had been working fine earlier today...


----------



## goldboy

does the SLI hack work on this mobo

planning on moving my sig rig to this mobo and selling it


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldboy;12700257*
> does the SLI hack work on this mobo
> 
> planning on moving my sig rig to this mobo and selling it


it works.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


it works.


Now that's something to know. I couldn't do it with my last two boards.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin;12700227*
> Anyone have experience with a GD70 that posts fine, but doesn't boot?
> 
> I can go into the bios fine.. but after the first screen that shows the basic information when it should switch to the next screen where it would normally try to boot whatever you need to.. it just get's a black screen. It won't try to boot from DVD's or my HDD. Just a black screen.
> 
> I have tried two sets of ram, two GPU's, resetted the bios mulitiple times.. and updated to the latest bios. It had been working fine earlier today...


check your boot order.


----------



## jayflores

my 790fx-gd70 is giving me high hopes that the VRMS wont melt.. lol


----------



## robbo2

Your playing russian roulette! Nice overclock


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin;12700227*
> Anyone have experience with a GD70 that posts fine, but doesn't boot?
> 
> I can go into the bios fine.. but after the first screen that shows the basic information when it should switch to the next screen where it would normally try to boot whatever you need to.. it just get's a black screen. It won't try to boot from DVD's or my HDD. Just a black screen.
> 
> I have tried two sets of ram, two GPU's, resetted the bios mulitiple times.. and updated to the latest bios. It had been working fine earlier today...


BIOS update mebbe? Sounds crazy, but mebbe disable an on-board device that might be failing to initialize? Eh??? I've heard of it. lol


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Your playing russian roulette! Nice overclock










Thanks







everything seems to run well.. been running boinc for a week now without hiccups.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


BIOS update mebbe? Sounds crazy, but mebbe disable an on-board device that might be failing to initialize? Eh??? I've heard of it. lol


I tried asking him to check the boot order but he never did get back to us


----------



## mrpham

Looking at the spreadsheet I see some people being able to raise their CPU VCORE past 1.55V. How are they doing this? Are they using the 'Overclocking Center' tool? For whatever reason, the over volting section doesn't change any of my voltages...


----------



## King Nothing

You can go above 1.55V in the bios.


----------



## jayflores

new session for the gd70 guys out here!


----------



## mrpham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


You can go above 1.55V in the bios.


That's odd. I have the latest version updated and after 1.55V it just goes back to [AUTO]. Is there a custom bios that overrides this limit?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrpham*


That's odd. I have the latest version updated and after 1.55V it just goes back to [AUTO]. Is there a custom bios that overrides this limit?


Not that I know of. I cant remember if there is something like CPU OCP in the bios or not...

Ok I'm sure you guys have seen that some AM3 Asus boards are going to be able to run Bulldozer with a Bios update. Here's to hoping that MSI will do the same!


----------



## King Nothing

I think it's gonna be the 890fx versions that will work with BD.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

every pic of the am3b/am3+ socket clearly shows an extra pin. not sure how a bios update will get around that. i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## jayflores

MSI released a new bios for us..

1.H (2-18-2011)

anybody tried to use it?

comments?

thanks


----------



## King Nothing

Hmm...nice find. I guess I'll flash it when I get off work. Description is horribly undescriptive. "- Update CPU AGESA code."

EDIT: After Googling I think it refers to adding new CPU support for the bios.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Just got this motherboard last week and loving how stable it runs and all the features. <3


----------



## King Nothing

Flashed the new BIOS. Can't see any difference in anything. Must just be an update to add in the new Athlons.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;12837779*
> Flashed the new BIOS. Can't see any difference in anything. Must just be an update to add in the new Athlons.


Probably
I remember with my gigabyte board I had before this when I updated the bios it changed the layout =.=


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


Flashed the new BIOS. Can't see any difference in anything. Must just be an update to add in the new Athlons.


try oc further with what you have right now.. because when the 1.G was released i had better clocks with the same amount of voltage.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12769006*
> every pic of the am3b/am3+ socket clearly shows an extra pin. not sure how a bios update will get around that. i'll believe it when i see it.


will this work for you?


----------



## King Nothing

WHAT??? Well I guess the BD w/o graphics will be compatible. I wonder if there will be an update for the 790FX or just the 890FX.


----------



## jayflores

@king, on the asus release, some 7** chipset were included.


----------



## King Nothing

If some 7 series boards are included I wonder whats the chance for MSI to kick in a update for us. I'm probably gonna be getting a 9 series a few months after their release but it would be nice to be able to pick up a BD right away and get the board later.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;12851546*
> If some 7 series boards are included I wonder whats the chance for MSI to kick in a update for us. I'm probably gonna be getting a 9 series a few months after their release but it would be nice to be able to pick up a BD right away and get the board later.


I really do not think it would be wise for them to support BD on this board. It can blow with X6's and even some X4's there is no way it can handle an X8


----------



## ozlay

so I want to upgrade to faster video cards but don't know what to get I want to no if quad 6970s in 8X are faster then 2 6990s at 16x


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I really do not think it would be wise for them to support BD on this board. It can blow with X6's and even some X4's there is no way it can handle an X8


The number of cores is irrelevant. The problem is when the TDP starts to rise with overclocking. A 125watt x8 chip would be fine...till you started overclocking lol.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


The number of cores is irrelevant. The problem is when the TDP starts to rise with overclocking. A 125watt x8 chip would be fine...till you started overclocking lol.



I take it heat issues?


----------



## robbo2

No it's the power the chip is drawing. This board may take 125watt chip but you overclock it to 4.2 it might raise it to 175watt its pulling which is where the problems start with poor vreg. It was never designed to handle that extra power.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I really do not think it would be wise for them to support BD on this board. It can blow with X6's and even some X4's there is no way it can handle an X8


well, true. although i dont see any blowing vrms lately...

been folding for almost 2weeks now. @ 4.1ghz / 2800cpu-nb


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


The number of cores is irrelevant. The problem is when the TDP starts to rise with overclocking. A 125watt x8 chip would be fine...till you started overclocking lol.


You know now that I think about it you are correct. The number of cores does not effect TDP but I would be willing to be it effects current draw.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12844599*
> will this work for you?


i just want to know why amd would make a new socket that has the same amount of pins as the old socket and then say BD is not compatible with am3 mobos but am3 cpus are compatible with am3+. it makes me think the pics of am3+ floating around the internets are real. gigabyte is doing the same thing with some of their mobos but they are a new revision that come with the am3+ socket. we'll have this sorted out in the next few months. at least the crosshair IV could handle it, unlike the gd70.


----------



## ozlay

don't bulldozer chips have a extra pin when I looked at the new boards on gigabytes website it looks like the sockets have extra pin if thats true then am3+ is backwards compatible with am3 but am3 is not forward compatible with am3+ meaning this board cannot run a BD


----------



## DrBrownfinger

here's an upclose pic of the am3+/am3b socket


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok on the new AM3+ AM3b sockets there is another pin hole. Thing is that no one really knows how many pins Bulldozer is going to have. I am on the fence and not holding my breath. If BD will work in my board I will have one if not I am going to stick with my X6 untill Ivy comes out then I may do another build based on that.


----------



## LittleJamie

Hey!

I'm just dropping by to say hello, I'm new here


----------



## King Nothing

Hi, I assume you have one of these boards?
Fill out your system info so people know more about your rig and you.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## biodiesel

hey guys I now own this board and have it set up and running now but am having problems with crossfire. Is there something special that I am missing specific to this board to get crossfire to work? My sig is up to date with the exception of the dual cards. They are both the same and are the HIS 5770. I have them both set up and show up in device manager and I posted this also in the 5770 club thread and was advised to uninstall everything and reinstall with the 11.4 drivers and the 11.2 cap4 profiles which I did but still do not get crossfire options in CCC . Any suggestions? I know I am missing something silly but just dont see it. any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have resolved the problem and crossfire is now enabled and working. For the record I just uninstalled all the drivers and software and reinstalled the new 11.4 drivers with the 11.2 CAP4 profiles which did not work at first but it was suggested that I try another bridge and switch the position of the cards which I then did and it worked as soon as I booted.


----------



## rakesh27

ok off topic, im a gamer and i think i got a ok rig.

Ive got the chance to upgrade my ram. i was thinking getting the same spec as what ive got either in 2x4gb=8gb or 4x4gb=16gb

What would you suggest, would 16gb be better and give me better gaming, also will i be able to carry over ddr3 to the new AM3+ Bulldozer ?

What do you reckon ? is it worth changing, as at present i have 2x2gbx2=8gb OCZ Platinum PC3-16000 DDR3 2000Mhz running DC 1600Mhz 1T ?

Thanks all


----------



## Mule928

Hi guys, I am considering one of these boards. I currently have an Asus M4A78T-E. The rest of the rig is described below. I have gotten it to 3.92 COMPLETELY stable. It will do virtually everything at 3.97. I have read glowing reports on these boards. But looking at the speeds on the first page, only a few are running significantly faster than mine. Do you think one of these would enable much higher speeds?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12906497*
> Hi guys, I am considering one of these boards. I currently have an Asus M4A78T-E. The rest of the rig is described below. I have gotten it to 3.92 COMPLETELY stable. It will do virtually everything at 3.97. I have read glowing reports on these boards. But looking at the speeds on the first page, only a few are running significantly faster than mine. Do you think one of these would enable much higher speeds?


More then likely no. I would HIGHLY doubt hat you would get any higher speeds buy getting this board compared to your current board.


----------



## Mule928

What about a crosshair?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12907861*
> What about a crosshair?


Still doubtful.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12901597*
> ok off topic, im a gamer and i think i got a ok rig.
> 
> Ive got the chance to upgrade my ram. i was thinking getting the same spec as what ive got either in 2x4gb=8gb or 4x4gb=16gb
> 
> What would you suggest, would 16gb be better and give me better gaming, also will i be able to carry over ddr3 to the new AM3+ Bulldozer ?
> 
> What do you reckon ? is it worth changing, as at present i have 2x2gbx2=8gb OCZ Platinum PC3-16000 DDR3 2000Mhz running DC 1600Mhz 1T ?
> 
> Thanks all


BD will still use DDR3. I would suggest getting something other than OCZ. 2x4gb kit is the way to go. Try something like G.skill, Corsair, Crucial. I used to be a fan of OCZ but IMO all they are coming out with is crap right now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


BD will still use DDR3. I would suggest getting something other than OCZ. 2x4gb kit is the way to go. Try something like G.skill, Corsair, Crucial. I used to be a fan of OCZ but IMO all they are coming out with is crap right now.


Everyone is putting out crap atm to be honest. All the really good memory is gone and not being made anymore. They are focusing on high speed high timings instead of putting out the good high speed low timings stuff. They are trying to get over 2133 and are raising timings to do it.

/Rant


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;12909489*
> BD will still use DDR3. I would suggest getting something other than OCZ. 2x4gb kit is the way to go. Try something like G.skill, Corsair, Crucial. I used to be a fan of OCZ but IMO all they are coming out with is crap right now.


i agree. ocz has been making crap for some time now. 8gb is definately the way to go with bulldozer. 2x4 or 4x2.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12915021*
> i agree. ocz has been making crap for some time now. 8gb is definately the way to go with bulldozer. 2x4 or 4x2.


I see you've got similar RAM Sticks to mine Patriot Viper II .

I have been wondering recently how much I can rise the voltage up and what would be consequences of pushing the voltage to (let's say) 2.1 V or even a bit higher?
Of course I am aware that I can fry my ram but is there any possibility to damage any other component ... MOBO, CPU ... anything ?

I have to check if they can reach 1600 MHz with 6-6-6-18-24 timings. I have tried 1.95 V, 2.01 V and even 2.05 but still nothing ... they are simply unstable.

So, this is my question ... Is there a chance that I will damage anything else (besides memory modules) if I rise voltage too high?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i ran mine at 1.95v (1.7v is the spec) for almost 6 months because i read the wrong voltage spec. they are still working. there's always a possibility of burning up a component when you give it more volts.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

See I found that if I gave my ram any more voltage it would be unstable. I seem to have a narrow window of voltage before instability 1.65-1.72 anything more or less and it is unstable even at stable speeds.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i ran mine at 1.95v (1.7v is the spec) for almost 6 months because i read the wrong voltage spec. they are still working. there's always a possibility of burning up a component when you give it more volts.


So, you need 1.95 V to run your ram stable? :/ Strange








Mine are identified as PC3-8500 so they run orginally with speed of 1066 MHz and need only 1.5 - 1.65 V to run stable but at a label on a box it says they are PC3-12800, so it's like 1600 MHz. To run them stable at 7-7-7-20-27 1T I need sth like 1.8 V max. 
Red "zone" (dangerous voltages) in BIOS starts from 1.95 V. Have you ever heard these Ram sticks run with voltage higher than 2.1 V ?


----------



## RushN

This is a great board, been serving me since it's been released.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hows that mixed ram work for you?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;12920941*
> So, you need 1.95 V to run your ram stable? :/ Strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are identified as PC3-8500 so they run orginally with speed of 1066 MHz and need only 1.5 - 1.65 V to run stable but at a label on a box it says they are PC3-12800, so it's like 1600 MHz. To run them stable at 7-7-7-20-27 1T I need sth like 1.8 V max.
> Red "zone" (dangerous voltages) in BIOS starts from 1.95 V. Have you ever heard these Ram sticks run with voltage higher than 2.1 V ?


its stable at 1.7v. i ran 1.95v by mistake. its stable with both voltages at 1600 cas7


----------



## Nightcrawla

I'm trying to set my cpu voltage manually but its set to auto(greyed out). How can I change them?
Should I disable spread spectrum?


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

I need your help, im using the 2 blue sata ports but only one of my hdd shows, what do i need to get the other drive to work correctly in win7.

I would like to use them individual drives if thats possible on the blue sata ports, thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcrawla;12971830*
> I'm trying to set my cpu voltage manually but its set to auto(greyed out). How can I change them?
> Should I disable spread spectrum?


use the + and - keys









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12972928*
> Guys,
> 
> I need your help, im using the 2 blue sata ports but only one of my hdd shows, what do i need to get the other drive to work correctly in win7.
> 
> I would like to use them individual drives if thats possible on the blue sata ports, thanks


Do not use the blue ports you will loose speed.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12974218*
> use the + and - keys


For me it's the page up an page down keys.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12975376*
> For me it's the page up an page down keys.


either way works


----------



## robbo2

Really? I was trying to clock this board yesterday and I could have sworn the - + keys weren't working. To be fair I was very hungover lol.


----------



## rakesh27

Thanks for the reply, I need to use the blue Sata ports but as individual drives, how to get working as I've used up all the other ports


----------



## robbo2

How come i'm not on the members list







There is a validation link in my sig.

I believe there is an option in the bios for the 2 blue sata ports.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12976045*
> Thanks for the reply, I need to use the blue Sata ports but as individual drives, how to get working as I've used up all the other ports


You will need to set it up in bios and then IIRC there is a setup after post as well.

Let me see If I can find manual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12976090*
> How come i'm not on the members list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a validation link in my sig.
> 
> I believe there is an option in the bios for the 2 blue sata ports.


Because you have not added yourself.


----------



## rakesh27

I looked and tried in bios, something about the raid controller. when i put into normal mode only one of the blue ports become active

I would like both to work as individual drives, no raid.

As i played about abit, i dont think you can use 2 seperate hdd on the blue sata ports its only for either one or raid i think.

Can anyone shed any light on this ?

Thanks all.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12977467*
> I looked and tried in bios, something about the raid controller. when i put into normal mode only one of the blue ports become active
> 
> I would like both to work as individual drives, no raid.
> 
> As i played about abit, i dont think you can use 2 seperate hdd on the blue sata ports its only for either one or raid i think.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this ?
> 
> Thanks all.


still trying to find the manual.... going to DL it But IIRC you can use them for more then just raid.

EDIT: from what I have read the Jmicron controller only does raid but, you can set it to JBOD and then partition the drive in windows to make it as if you had two separate drives.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12977467*
> I looked and tried in bios, something about the raid controller. when i put into normal mode only one of the blue ports become active
> 
> I would like both to work as individual drives, no raid.
> 
> As i played about abit, i dont think you can use 2 seperate hdd on the blue sata ports its only for either one or raid i think.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this ?
> 
> Thanks all.


Did you look at Disk Management (Right-click Computer>Manage>Disk Management)? I've seen several people find their missing drives because they have not been assigned a drive letter.

The blue sata ports do run your drives a tad bit slower than the normal black ports, but if it's just storage drives, it shouldn't matter.

On another topic, congrats on 9000 posts for this club! Glad it's still alive and kicking.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12972928*
> Guys,
> 
> I need your help, im using the 2 blue sata ports but only one of my hdd shows, what do i need to get the other drive to work correctly in win7.
> 
> I would like to use them individual drives if thats possible on the blue sata ports, thanks


these are sucky jmicron raid ports. XD use the sb750 controller instead!







(blackports)


----------



## rakesh27

Thanks for all your help. as i said before i cant use the black sata ports they are all used up.

I want to use the blue sata ports as individual drives, ill explain

I have 2tb Hitachi SATA2 and 500gb Samsung SATA2, when i put the jmicron Raid controller into JBOD mode i could see the hitachi drive however i couldnt assign a drive letter to the samsung.

If i put the raid controller into normal mode then i only see one of the drive.

Im sure you can see them as individual drives. Its very confusing.

Someone on here must have done this, again thanks for all your help, its most appreciated.

Guys, ive just put it into JBOD mode, i can see the 2tb drive in disk mangement and windows explorer however the 500gb only been seen in disk mangement when i right click on the 500gb drive to setup the hdd all the options are greyed out.

I think im nearly there, in device manager under storage controllers i see a au4y90a9 ide controller, does that look correct

Im a total newb at this, thanks all


----------



## SwishaMane

No idea, you might not be able to use it individually because it IS a dedicated RAID controller. How it is, we dont know, being a certified POS controller, but IDK man. I have NEVER tried using them on my rig. Try that same hdd that you cant use in the other slot all my itself, or swap them? Does it still happen to the 2tb disk when the 500 is in the working slot?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;12981792*
> Thanks for all your help. as i said before i cant use the black sata ports they are all used up.
> 
> I want to use the blue sata ports as individual drives, ill explain
> 
> I have 2tb Hitachi SATA2 and 500gb Samsung SATA2, when i put the jmicron Raid controller into JBOD mode i could see the hitachi drive however i couldnt assign a drive letter to the samsung.
> 
> If i put the raid controller into normal mode then i only see one of the drive.
> 
> Im sure you can see them as individual drives. Its very confusing.
> 
> Someone on here must have done this, again thanks for all your help, its most appreciated.
> 
> Guys, ive just put it into JBOD mode, i can see the 2tb drive in disk mangement and windows explorer however the 500gb only been seen in disk mangement when i right click on the 500gb drive to setup the hdd all the options are greyed out.
> 
> I think im nearly there, in device manager under storage controllers i see a au4y90a9 ide controller, does that look correct
> 
> Im a total newb at this, thanks all


again, these are Jmicron Raid sata ports; AFAIK individual HDD;s for boot/storage cant be done..

if you just need it for storage why not use the e-sata port at the back panel..


----------



## Nightcrawla

Ok I been trying to get my proc to 4.0 ghz and I can't. I just keep getting the bsod... I only set my multi to x20 and my voltage from 1.45 to 1.5 with no luck. My ram is set to 1:4 at 1600 mhz. Any suggestions and settings that worked for you guys will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SwishaMane

BSOD is usually RAM related. MAjor CPU instability could cause RAM to error obviously, but if you are stable 3.8 and BSOD at 4.0, then I suspect RAM issue. Start off with max voltage they can handle, and stock timings. I got my RAM 1600 stable by boosting drive strengths +1 to 2 notches, w/e the measurement of each is, I don't recall now, lol.


----------



## Nightcrawla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;12987363*
> BSOD is usually RAM related. MAjor CPU instability could cause RAM to error obviously, but if you are stable 3.8 and BSOD at 4.0, then I suspect RAM issue. Start off with max voltage they can handle, and stock timings. I got my RAM 1600 stable by boosting drive strengths +1 to 2 notches, w/e the measurement of each is, I don't recall now, lol.


Thx for the reply... well my g.skill ram stock is the 9-9-9-24 @ 1600mhz @ 1.65v. You think I should bump up the stock voltage? to say 1.7?


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

I did a complete clean yesterday of my system, i gonna rebuild my OS again, havent got much stuff installed anyway.

I got a feeling the the win7 disk management aint that great, once i install from fresh ill see what happens. I know for def the raid controller can be put into JBOD mode, so it should allow to setup both drives as one large one or two individual drives.

Once i get windows, drivers, updates all sorted, im gonna try a more powerful disk management tool and see if i can get the other drive to work correctly.

Its a shame really whats the point of including the extra ports if you i cant use them individually, dumb really. I do have to admit this is one of the best boards i own.

I dont know anything about overclocking but somehow, ive managed to get 4.0Ghz on my phenom2 965 with alittle volt increase and multi change and run my ram easily at 1600 1t as well as nb2800 htt2600 easily.

Maybe i got lucky with the right combination of PSU and mobo, as its been solid for about a 1.5yr no problems.

I will report back my findings, thanks for helping, if anyone could shed any light on the subject, itd be most appreciated.


----------



## SwishaMane

Drop that htt back to stock, 2 ghz, you dont need to increase that one bit, theres actually performance loss at that freq. The RAID controller is dedicated RAID, its not supposed to work in individual disk mode. If you need more sata, get a 32-bit, PCI sata controller. To be serious, its probably best bet.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

I did it, i figured it out, disk mangement dont create a mbr instead create a gpt.

Once you do this then i created 2 simple volumes at any size vola hey presto i now have 2 individual drives at the correct size.

When you create the gpt your drives will be combined into one large drive you then can do what you want, eg strip, raid, simple volumes.

Man im good, i basically created a simple volume at 2tb and another for 500gb.

I even installed the jmicron drivers before i did it, now come to think of it you dont need to.

Well i hope this helps someone else.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;13000110*
> Guys,
> 
> I did it, i figured it out, disk mangement dont create a mbr instead create a gpt.
> 
> Once you do this then i created 2 simple volumes at any size vola hey presto i now have 2 individual drives at the correct size.
> 
> When you create the gpt your drives will be combined into one large drive you then can do what you want, eg strip, raid, simple volumes.
> 
> Man im good, i basically created a simple volume at 2tb and another for 500gb.
> 
> I even installed the jmicron drivers before i did it, now come to think of it you dont need to.
> 
> Well i hope this helps someone else.


I forgot all about gpt







o well glad you got it


----------



## rakesh27

Now my delima is should i reload my OS/Updates/Apps & Games which will take a long time, or should i get the basics in os/update a few apps/games and wait for the 990fx including the bulldozer.

Guys, is it far away from release the 990fx and bulldozer

On a side not has anyone experience this in wei under video performance and aero performace mines come to 5.9 even though everything else is a 7.9 roughly.

I thought easily i should be getting 7.9 since i own a His Radeon 6990 OC 880/1250, wierd, im using the preview v11.4 drivers as they suggested.

Has anyone come across this.

Nearly forgot now that im using the 2 blue sata ports, i copied a large file onto the 2tb which copied over very quickly, there not as bad as people say they are.


----------



## Alex132

Hey I was wondering if I could use some help,

I have had my motherboard for about a year and a half now. (out of warranty for Rest-of-World) When I got it I didn't realise it had a terrible CPU power phase count (4+1). But from here on out I have been running it at my sig-rigs specs with 2.4Ghz on the NB.

I used to have 6Gb of RAM. Well physically I still do, but if I put the 3rd stick into the 2nd row of DIMM slots the motherboard get's the error FF (RAM failure)
I also noticed that only one (2nd) of the DIMM power phases was working.

I have to put my GPU in the 2nd PCI-E slot because the 3rd one is dead and the first one is too close to my CPU cooler. (this was since day 1)

I have heard horror stories of MSI's 790/890's dying very fast. But I have never heard of a motherboard slowly clinging onto life, hey maybe my baby is a trooper









I don't have the money to spend on a new motherboard as I am currently waiting for IB/BD then gonna spend a whole lot on some ASUS motherboard instead of MSI :/

I certainly haven't lost faith in MSI, their graphics cards are very nice, just they could put some more thought into their motherboards.


----------



## ali2424

how can fix in 4GH in 3.8 i need no voltage but in 3.9 or over I got some time blue screen and another qustion why refrenc voltage in 965 c3 on this main is 1.4 because I know it was 1.325 Tanks a lot


----------



## magna224

How would I go about getting a little more power to the PS/2 port on this motherboard?


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


Now my delima is should i reload my OS/Updates/Apps & Games which will take a long time, or should i get the basics in os/update a few apps/games and wait for the 990fx including the bulldozer.

Guys, is it far away from release the 990fx and bulldozer

On a side not has anyone experience this in wei under video performance and aero performace mines come to 5.9 even though everything else is a 7.9 roughly.

I thought easily i should be getting 7.9 since i own a His Radeon 6990 OC 880/1250, wierd, im using the preview v11.4 drivers as they suggested.

Has anyone come across this.

Nearly forgot now that im using the 2 blue sata ports, i copied a large file onto the 2tb which copied over very quickly, there not as bad as people say they are.


If your running Win7, just load everything and then just swap parts when you get your new stuff. Fire it up and let Win7 find all your new stuff. 
Your VC is a BEAST, I think the drivers is making it read odd. WEI is pointless anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Hey I was wondering if I could use some help,

I have had my motherboard for about a year and a half now. (out of warranty for Rest-of-World) When I got it I didn't realise it had a terrible CPU power phase count (4+1). But from here on out I have been running it at my sig-rigs specs with 2.4Ghz on the NB.

I used to have 6Gb of RAM. Well physically I still do, but if I put the 3rd stick into the 2nd row of DIMM slots the motherboard get's the error FF (RAM failure)
I also noticed that only one (2nd) of the DIMM power phases was working.

I have to put my GPU in the 2nd PCI-E slot because the 3rd one is dead and the first one is too close to my CPU cooler. (this was since day 1)

I have heard horror stories of MSI's 790/890's dying very fast. But I have never heard of a motherboard slowly clinging onto life, hey maybe my baby is a trooper









I don't have the money to spend on a new motherboard as I am currently waiting for IB/BD then gonna spend a whole lot on some ASUS motherboard instead of MSI :/

I certainly haven't lost faith in MSI, their graphics cards are very nice, just they could put some more thought into their motherboards.


Sometimes boards will do that, I had a DFI LP board and after about 2 years things just started going left and right before it finally dies all together. I would start looking for a replacement board ASAP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali2424*


how can fix in 4GH in 3.8 i need no voltage but in 3.9 or over I got some time blue screen and another qustion why refrenc voltage in 965 c3 on this main is 1.4 because I know it was 1.325 Tanks a lot


Some chips have different VID's. BSOD normally is a Ram issue not a CPU thing. Check your other voltages and make sure nothing is undervolted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


How would I go about getting a little more power to the PS/2 port on this motherboard?


I'm not even sure if that is possible. Why do you need more power to your PS/2??? What are you trying to run?


----------



## magna224

An old keyboard. I was doing troubleshooting and it was suggested that it is most likely not getting enough power via ps/2 port. Right now it seems to be the only explanation as to why it is not working. It seems some people have this problem with more recent motherboards since newer keyboards do not require as much power.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


An old keyboard. I was doing troubleshooting and it was suggested that it is most likely not getting enough power via ps/2 port. Right now it seems to be the only explanation as to why it is not working. It seems some people have this problem with more recent motherboards since newer keyboards do not require as much power.


Ummm you could try ever-so-slightly bumping the SB/NB voltage or try using a PS/2 to USB connector


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Ummm you could try ever-so-slightly bumping the SB/NB voltage or try using a PS/2 to USB connector


^This may work, I am using an older PS/2 keyboard with all multimedia features and I haven't had any problem with mine.


----------



## magna224

My keyboard is from 1988 adapted from AT to PS/2. I'm pretty sure the PS/2 ports have a dedicated controller don't they?


----------



## Kokin

Glad that 1.46v isn't pushing the VRMs on this board too hard. I didn't hear any noise from the VRM area while doing this test.

My short post in the H50 thread.


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755407










morning session.. need to tweak some voltages.









vrm;s still aint squeelin'! i run the rig 24/7 @ 4.1ghz 1.475vcore


----------



## Alex132

This board has bad VRM's so watch out


----------



## ali2424

Quote:


> Some chips have different VID's. BSOD normally is a Ram issue not a CPU thing. Check your other voltages and make sure nothing is undervolted.


I am sure it isnot a Ram issue because I check it by mem test for 1 day and no error


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali2424*


I am sure it isnot a Ram issue because I check it by mem test for 1 day and no error


mem test will not stress it enough. It can tell you if you have a bad stick but is not enough of a stability test. The way to tell if it is core or memory/IMC run Prime Small FFT if you can pass that for a few hours then it is not core voltage that you need. Then run Intel burn test on all 20 passes if you dont pass that then it is memory/IMC instability.


----------



## tehPwnzah

anyone have any idea what the max northbridge voltage is for this board


----------



## Alex132

1.35v


----------



## robbo2

Finally managed to get 4.5 LinX run. I'm almost certain prime would crash so i'm not going to bother lol



http://imgur.com/sLxMA


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehPwnzah*


anyone have any idea what the max northbridge voltage is for this board


You don't really need anything past 1.25v though. Most of us leave it at the stock 1.1v up to about 1.25v


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Finally managed to get 4.5 LinX run. I'm almost certain prime would crash so i'm not going to bother lol


Now try it out with the [All] button pressed. I doubt it's going to be stable enough to run that.









I can probably run 4.2ghz or 4.3ghz, instead of 4ghz without changing my voltages with only 1GB of memory testing.


----------



## robbo2

Yeah I know it's not 100% stable. In summer that would have crashed for sure. Although i can use it to run benchmarks and such.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13063773*
> Finally managed to get 4.5 LinX run. I'm almost certain prime would crash so i'm not going to bother lol


Have you tried to run LinX with maximum of your RAM allocated? Is it stable after 15 passes? From my experience with LinX the test will fail after 7th or 8th pass







Just guessing


----------



## theghostoftime1978

any word on msi supporting Bulldozer on 790fx boards????


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


any word on msi supporting Bulldozer on 790fx boards????


They won't
Only the 890SB and NB can support BD, not sure about the socket


----------



## SwishaMane

It wont, socket isnt right. Somebody is gonna pull that pin from a BD CPU when they get it and see what it does tho... SOMEONE will.


----------



## Buska103

I've got this board; add me to the club.
Here are some pics that I took photographing my 6870... look the the background.

<3 790fx-gd70!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13073224*
> It wont, socket isnt right. Somebody is gonna pull that pin from a BD CPU when they get it and see what it does tho... SOMEONE will.


Correct socket only thing needed is a bios update for the 8XX chipsets..... Now will it work with the 7XX's who knows but I am sure someone will try it.
The AM3+ is for the "Next Gen Bulldozer" not the one that is coming out in June-July.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103;13076739*
> I've got this board; add me to the club.
> Here are some pics that I took photographing my 6870... look the the background.
> 
> <3 790fx-gd70!


Go to the first post.
Click "Members List"
Fill out form.
Wait 15 mins.
Check list
Profit


----------



## knoxy_14

has anybody tried the SLI hack for this board? i cant seem to get it to work


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;13070708*
> Have you tried to run LinX with maximum of your RAM allocated? Is it stable after 15 passes? From my experience with LinX the test will fail after 7th or 8th pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just guessing


I hold no hopes that it is stable







But I will try some prime 95 when I get s chance.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


has anybody tried the SLI hack for this board? i cant seem to get it to work


I couldn't get it to work either. It installed fine but the SLI feature never showed up. Maybe were not holding our mouths right


----------



## Kokin

There have been several others who have gotten SLI to work on this board, though it's been a while since the subject has been brought up.


----------



## SwishaMane

eclipse had it working. Required the specific driver it was hacked on, unless you slipped the hack into a driver yourself. Its probably been patched for eons, I think the sli hack driver is 197.xx??? LOL Decent driver then, but I wouldnt expect to use any gf4 series or newer...


----------



## neldridge

I recently purchased Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233144

I'm curious to know if I will have any issues with this RAM, based specifically on what you can see from stats and knowledge of this motherboard.. I was unable to find this information anywhere else.

Thank you,
Nick


----------



## eclipseaudio4

The sli hack has to be used with certain drivers. I'm not on my comp so I dont have the bookmark at the moment but later tonight I will get which drivers you need and post them up. The hack does work and works great! it's just that they have to patch the hack for newer drivers and that can take some time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neldridge*


I recently purchased Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233144

I'm curious to know if I will have any issues with this RAM, based specifically on what you can see from stats and knowledge of this motherboard.. I was unable to find this information anywhere else.

Thank you,
Nick


I doubt that you will have problems but that ram is not really very good







for 1600 Ram the timings are a bit high.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145285 are much better and cheaper


----------



## neldridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13114461*
> The sli hack has to be used with certain drivers. I'm not on my comp so I dont have the bookmark at the moment but later tonight I will get which drivers you need and post them up. The hack does work and works great! it's just that they have to patch the hack for newer drivers and that can take some time.
> 
> I doubt that you will have problems but that ram is not really very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 1600 Ram the timings are a bit high.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145285 are much better and cheaper


Thank you for your timely response, always something I guess. I should be able to return it, this is precisely why I didn't open the package. I should also know better than to impulse buy lol

I was hoping to actually get a bit more than 4GB, but I guess I probably won't be able to in that budget range, At least not something speedy?

The reason I'm upgrading is I keep randomly receiving hypersync flood errors with my mushkin ram, and I only have 4GB.

I had an Asus motherboard before this that had similar issues; and I changed to this motherboard, so I'm presuming the issue is the RAM.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neldridge;13118046*
> Thank you for your timely response, always something I guess. I should be able to return it, this is precisely why I didn't open the package. I should also know better than to impulse buy lol
> 
> I was hoping to actually get a bit more than 4GB, but I guess I probably won't be able to in that budget range, At least not something speedy?
> 
> The reason I'm upgrading is I keep randomly receiving hypersync flood errors with my mushkin ram, and I only have 4GB.
> 
> I had an Asus motherboard before this that had similar issues; and I changed to this motherboard, so I'm presuming the issue is the RAM.


Hyper-transport errors are actually caused by instability.

The breakdown


----------



## Kokin

Actually the Vengence RAM wasn't bad, it was CAS9 @ 1.5v, which is standard for most RAM, even the one you linked eclipse.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



SLI Patch 0.9B for ALL operation systems, version 0.9 beta
In this patch latest fix of issues with *Forceware 258 and 260.xx* branch drivers applied. Now working ok.
OBSOLETE patch versions, education purposes only (use only latest 0.9b version)


So I would use driver 258 personally.

SLIpatch 0.9b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Actually the Vengence RAM wasn't bad, it was CAS9 @ 1.5v, which is standard for most RAM, even the one you linked eclipse.


Thing is it might not do the 7-8-7 @ 1.65 these will and are cheaper









I did not notice that it was 8GB's he was looking at though.... Not sure why people need 8GB's of ram but to each his own.

If he wants 8GB I would be looking at these they are more money but they are also 7-8-7 which would be a world of difference.


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


So I would use driver 258 personally.

SLIpatch 0.9b

Thing is it might not do the 7-8-7 @ 1.65 these will and are cheaper









I did not notice that it was 8GB's he was looking at though.... Not sure why people need 8GB's of ram but to each his own.

If he wants 8GB I would be looking at these they are more money but they are also 7-8-7 which would be a world of difference.


so say i plan on SLI 480's i just install the 258 driver instead of the latest one and it shouldnt blue screen?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


so say i plan on SLI 480's i just install the 258 driver instead of the latest one and it shouldnt blue screen?


That should be correct. The last time I ran the SLI hack I was on 198.XX drivers. It did work perfectly but it has been a while sense I had to do it. But I do know that there are some others that are running the SLI hack with this board and some of the newer drivers.


----------



## robbo2

Was going to do some testing at 4.5 this morning. I strongly believe that if I can keep the temps below 55c in prime 95 it will remain stable however I decided to can the idea. Don't want to kill the motherboard!!!

I did some tests earlier and it ran for about 5 minutes then the temps got to 58c and core 3 failed.


----------



## knoxy_14

i dont know if im ******ed or something but i cant get the dang bios to update i downloaded 7577v1H and now what to i do i tried putting it on the flash drive and cant get it to update any help?
EDIT: i put it on my thumb drive wrong lol got it to work


----------



## King Nothing

I'm still just thinking it was a CPU update only in the new bios but there's nothingwrong about being up to date.


----------



## Kokin

Most of the last ones are just to update to the new CPUs.


----------



## Katie4Metal

I finally got my OC stable @3.82 - 14 hours with Prime.

Thanks a lot for all your help guys!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13150074*
> Was going to do some testing at 4.5 this morning. I strongly believe that if I can keep the temps below 55c in prime 95 it will remain stable however I decided to can the idea. Don't want to kill the motherboard!!!
> 
> I did some tests earlier and it ran for about 5 minutes then the temps got to 58c and core 3 failed.


too bad there is a limit of 1.55v on this board. Unless I am doing something wrong.
I got 4.6Ghz with 1.55v and was under 55'c on air XD
but BSOD'ed with 0x0000124 (ie more vcore) about 5 mins in IBT


----------



## robbo2

I've been up to 1.6 I believe. There is no limit on the board I own


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13287304*
> I've been up to 1.6 I believe. There is no limit on the board I own


the CPU vcore is the first one in the voltage adjustments right?


----------



## robbo2

I can't recall sorry but I know I did try 4.7 @ 1.6v. I would check for you but that machine is folding at the moment


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys,

I was wondering if any one ever experienced the mouse locking up and then working again after a few seconds additionally the kb lights go out as well. I keep having this problem where my Logitech G9x locks up for a second or two and then starts working again for some odd reason. I have the mouse plugged into my G15 Rev 2 kb and just the G15 plugged into the back pannel usb port.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13287418*
> the CPU vcore is the first one in the voltage adjustments right?


You shouldn't touch the first two, but rather the 3rd (CPU vcore) and 4th (NB-CPU voltage). The only reason to touch the first one is if you want to have a finer voltage setting.

If I remember correctly, you can go higher than 1.55v on the 3rd voltage option, though if you can't, use the 1st voltage option to increase your 3rd voltage option.

If you do decide to go higher than 1.55v, you're risking your board's VRMs to undergo extreme stress that may lead to fried VRMs.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13289544*
> You shouldn't touch the first two, but rather the 3rd (CPU vcore) and 4th (NB-CPU voltage). The only reason to touch the first one is if you want to have a finer voltage setting.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you can go higher than 1.55v on the 3rd voltage option, though if you can't, use the 1st voltage option to increase your 3rd voltage option.
> 
> If you do decide to go higher than 1.55v, you're risking your board's VRMs to undergo extreme stress that may lead to fried VRMs.


Oh >_>
Been using the first one the whole time XD
I normally run at either my sig rigs speed or [email protected]
Seeing as how thats not a lot of volts for 4Ghz I was wondering If I could (with the damn ice-cold ambient I have currently) do a quick benchmark/verification with IBT at 1.65v max and see if I can get that elusive 4.6Ghz on air XD
Just for 1 day, DEFINITIVELY not 24/7 because of this boards 4+1 VRMs.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13288717*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if any one ever experienced the mouse locking up and then working again after a few seconds additionally the kb lights go out as well. I keep having this problem where my Logitech G9x locks up for a second or two and then starts working again for some odd reason. I have the mouse plugged into my G15 Rev 2 kb and just the G15 plugged into the back pannel usb port.


Bump


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13291617*
> Bump


Try not plugging it into the KB?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13291674*
> Try not plugging it into the KB?


I was going to try that soon. I was just wondering if there is any USB port issues that any one knows about on these boards. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Alex132

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1790566
Turns out I need a lot more voltage than I thought to get it 100% stable on air


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13291985*
> I was going to try that soon. I was just wondering if there is any USB port issues that any one knows about on these boards. Thanks for the reply.


Not that I know about.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13292133*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1790566
> Turns out I need a lot more voltage than I thought to get it 100% stable on air


Just be careful when stress testing at high voltages, that's when VRMs are the most likely to fry. Doubt you'll see 4.3 or 4.4ghz without the use of WC or phase.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13302932*
> Just be careful when stress testing at high voltages, that's when VRMs are the most likely to fry. Doubt you'll see 4.3 or 4.4ghz without the use of WC or phase.


Went back down to [email protected] because honestly its not worth risking it


----------



## Kokin

I'd say you should limit your chip up to 1.475v-1.5v.


----------



## robbo2

Been folding nice and stable on this board with a x4 @ 4.3 and a GTX480. I have to admit the VRM's were a concern.


----------



## haziqk10

Hi everyone, I want to ask you all about my nb temp. I was in shock when the sensor from everest ultimate indicate that my nb temp of 70C. When I touch the nb with my finger, it is not hot at all. So I want to ask your opinion about this.

p/s : sorry for my bad english


----------



## robbo2

70c is getting up there. You can change the TIM under the heatsink as it uses some pink crap that goes all hard or you can stick a fan over it which will really bring the temps down.


----------



## haziqk10

Temp from hwmonitor and everest. What is AUX temp mean? When I touch the nb with my finger, it is not hot at all. I was thinking maybe the sensor broke or something.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haziqk10;13378223*
> Temp from hwmonitor and everest. What is AUX temp mean? When I touch the nb with my finger, it is not hot at all. I was thinking maybe the sensor broke or something.


Aux on hwmonitor is your nb. I wouldn't rely on everest for correct temps. It's been reported throughout this thread as being wrong. Instead use AOD and it should confirm the temp hwmonitor is giving you.

This..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;10166211*
> I got tired of surfing around for the correct temp readings, i even posted on MSI's forum(lameo's).... so i went far and decided to contact MSI directly by phone, and after a few minutes about my question they told me clearly.. that AMD Overdrive (and your BIOS) reads correctly the NB temps. So guys... in other words its closely to what Rockr69 mentioned.. but not right exactly, in AOD our NB temps is the "TMPIN2"
> 
> It was exactly what I previously mentioned a few posts before that I had no clue what the heck was that reading of 49c on AOD, also which in HWmonitor is also called AUX & Speedfan its Temp2(not remote1).
> 
> So, guys Everest readings are wrong, their sensoring for this motherboard on the NB temps is over the correct one by around 15c - 25c or more... so ignore it and simply follow what AOD says on TMPIN2, AUX in HWmonitor or Temp2 on Speedfan.
> 
> Speedfan's "Remote1" seems its a double reading of the NB but as an error sensoring just like what Everest reads for NB temp.
> 
> So the issue on Everest of NB reading has yet not been fixed nor even expected for them to fix it, since people have reported it to them months ago and they have not yet responded with the correction.


----------



## haziqk10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13378607*
> Aux on hwmonitor is your nb. I wouldn't rely on everest for correct temps. It's been reported throughout this thread as being wrong. Instead use AOD and it should confirm the temp hwmonitor is giving you.
> 
> This..


Thank you for confirming that for me








+ rep for you.


----------



## Kokin

Yeah, the sensor for Northbridge in Everest seems to be related to CPU-NB, but the only accurate one it senses is the CPU-NB voltage as Northbridge voltage.


----------



## Millentree10

So I'm looking to flash to the H bios, but the instructions specify a difference between "AMI" bios and "Award" bios? How can I tell the difference?


----------



## Alex132

I have given up on trying to flash it. There is some MSI live tool that makes it easy, but it will never load for me


----------



## SwishaMane

M-flash is so easy to use, why are people having problems?


----------



## Alex132

Hmmm in M-Flash I can't scroll up/down so I can't flash it xD

Gonna try a whole bunch of buttons now brb


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


I have given up on trying to flash it. There is some MSI live tool that makes it easy, but it will never load for me


Don't use live update. Flashing from windows can and likely will brick most people's boards


----------



## SwishaMane

Pg up and down dont work? Thats sounds like a keyboard prob. Ive never had any problems.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Tear em up man! Good luck.


Thanks but we could use your 275 here as well as everyone else's GPU's and CPU's the rules have been changed and we are so close to getting our jaded monkey back!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html

Get in there and sign up and configure those clients!!!! We can do this guys!!!! You dont have to do it 24/7 like I and a lot of the others but at least do it while you are asleep!!!! Every little bit counts!!!!!!!!!

Lets go guys get those machines pushing out the units!!!! We are going to win this if I have to troll every thread I have ever been in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yesgeek

How do I overclock my ram to 1600?


----------



## mindwarper

I have a question...
I am also an owner of this board....

Currently the build is like in my sig.
The Venomous X Black is fitted with 2 NoiseBlocker MF12-P PWM fans via zip tie method in push/pull fashion.

Now I have got myself 2 sets of 2x 2GB of this Elpida Hyper RAM as I have created a thread for it: 2x2GB CMG4GX3M2A2000C8.
I would like to use all four DIMM slots with this RAM in perhaps tighter timings at lower frequency...

Now the issue is the front fan of the Ven X Black mount is slightly blocking the first RAM slot closest to CPU socket.
I have tried fitting in RAM in first slot, but it sticks in there in a slight angle or so. Doesn't seem healthy to me








Have not booted system in that scenario, just trying out some things with power cord being disconnected from PSU...

Now I am actually considering to replace the Ven X with an Archon and 2 TY-140 fans at the same time.
The Archon is "thinner" than the Ven X, so it might clear the DIMM slot mentioned when fan is mounted, just unsure...

Some questions I want to ask:

Will this *not* block the first RAM slot closest to the CPU?
I know that the Arcon is wider than the Ven X: will that also not "block"the first PCI-Express slot (PCIE 1)?
Is it in other words possible to use the Archon with 2 TY-140 fans in push/pulll configuration on this mobo without having issues with PCIE1 and first DIMM slot closest to CPU?


----------



## SwishaMane

Most coolers are designed to fit to spec, which means clearing pci-e for sure, but dimms slots have been a problem depending on your RAM. IF the RAM is a low profile type, it'll be fine, but if it has a huge heatsink making the dimm taller from the slots, then mebbe there might be an issue. Get us a link to exact cooler. The only thing you can do is try if you're unclear, or shoot for low profile RAM.


----------



## mindwarper

the RAM that will be used is Corsair Dominator GT, with those red fins on top...

I was hoping that one here at OCN has a build with this mobo and an Archon, but nevermind...

I guess it comes down by reading the specs on thermalright's site and add 25mm for fan and measure it.
Will measure the distance from RAM slot to center of my Venomous X right now, that should give an idea I guess, is it not?


----------



## SwishaMane

Never heard of Archon. That wouldnt happen to be that super nice Dom. GT RAM, that $200 a dimm stuff? Like ddr3 1600 at 6-6-6-18? That is ******ed memory, LOL I got the green AMD edition Doms. for my setup,got them to ddr3 1600 at cas 8, not TOO shabby.

I'd like to see a pic of this cooler so I can wonder why you dont just get a cooler known to clear taller dimms, lol.


----------



## Alex132

I am the proud owner of one dead 790FX GD-70
my TRUE 120 killed it, who woulda thunk it


----------



## mindwarper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13465135*
> Never heard of Archon. That wouldnt happen to be that super nice Dom. GT RAM, that $200 a dimm stuff? Like ddr3 1600 at 6-6-6-18? That is ******ed memory, LOL I got the green AMD edition Doms. for my setup,got them to ddr3 1600 at cas 8, not TOO shabby.
> 
> I'd like to see a pic of this cooler so I can wonder why you dont just get a cooler known to clear taller dimms, lol.


Well it tis indeed Elpida Hyper RAM ICs, but it is not that DIMMs that cost $200 a piece (that is the GTX series







...
I have dual channel kits now 2x 2GB, which I bought second hand









About the cooler itself, check here:
Thermalright Archon product page

Anyone else that knows more about this cooler and AMD chipset compatibility regarding RAM clearance...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13477101*
> I am the proud owner of one dead 790FX GD-70
> my TRUE 120 killed it, who woulda thunk it


What happened?
You must have done something wrong... Dunno


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13477101*
> I am the proud owner of one dead 790FX GD-70
> my TRUE 120 killed it, who woulda thunk it


You're not alone!








I got my build finished up a few days ago and on Monday went back to my old oc. Ran P95 to make sure it was good and came back through 20 minutes later to find it was dead... I was pushing [email protected] 2600Mhz on the [email protected] same as I had for the last year. Tried a different psu and nothing. With both psu's the on board power button would light up green but nothing... no juice.. fans twitch like they want to start but nada. I just pulled off the nb heatsink and I don't see a thing. I expected to find a little something.. somewhere..







I'm sure it's the mobo but then I spot a loose pin coming out the back of one of the molex connectors.







Guess I'll know for sure when I install the mobo that's in my kids rig.


----------



## Alex132

My fans and everything spins, just no post and FF reading on the debug screen


----------



## SwishaMane

Man, its too bad about your boards, Ive had my second one now for over a year easy, with no definitive, accurate idea of how much longer, lol. Mebbe when I move onto BD, I'll sell someone my Anfi-Tec NB/VRM waterblock for mega cheap... It's the only thing keeping my board alive I guess...

If it flashes FF, and a REAL (battery jumper) CMOS reset isn't working, not the on-baord button, its shot... MY old one is being kept for spare parts, caps, resistors, diodes, etc... which is un-needed, this board has been great.

EDIT: That cooler looks simple enough, RAM clearence will depend on oritentaion obviously. If it mounts horizontal, BOO. Not only is airflow, most likely, gonna be null, but it will for sure, interfere with the RAM.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ng-review.html

Theres some pics of an AMD setup with it, doesnt look good, will hit RAM. NOW, you COULD mod the cooler just on the side you need to clear the RAM.


----------



## sprower

Yeap my board is kaput. I'm kind of disappointed. Not so much in the fact that it blew up but that I didn't get to blow it up myself with a Thuban like everyone else...









btw what's the damage to get these rma'd? I've never rma'd through MSI before.


----------



## SwishaMane

I have. Its $15 fee, and you need un-used serial# on mobo.


----------



## sprower

Easy enough. Thanks


----------



## hitoriko

hey fellow members

im lookingat getting some new ram - i ahve Kingston hyper X which i can get running - with one stick in the blue ram slot and one in the black but the timings are pretty avg.

im getting something along the lines of 8-8-8-20 so i was looking at getting more, this rig is mainly used for gaming, surfing the net & watching dvds.

should i just try overclocking or am i wasting my time?

thoughts and suggestions

also i buy everything from www.pccasegear.com.au as my friend works there so if you can go off there stock would be awesome

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Kokin

RMA is pretty quick and simple. Just have to use your board's serial number to get a support/RMA ticket up. They will give you your RMA number and all you have to pay is shipping to them. Unless, you're already past the 2(2009 and before) or 3(2010 and after) year warranty.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;13494568*
> hey fellow members
> 
> im lookingat getting some new ram - i ahve Kingston hyper X which i can get running - with one stick in the blue ram slot and one in the black but the timings are pretty avg.
> 
> im getting something along the lines of 8-8-8-20 so i was looking at getting more, this rig is mainly used for gaming, surfing the net & watching dvds.
> 
> should i just try overclocking or am i wasting my time?
> 
> thoughts and suggestions
> 
> also i buy everything from www.pccasegear.com.au as my friend works there so if you can go off there stock would be awesome
> 
> thanks in advance guys!


OCing on the FSB would probably be a waste. I would just stick with ddr3 1600 at best timings you can and go for it. AMD CPU's are notorious for not liking all 4 dimms being used, but its a CPU to CPU thing. Mainly OCing on FSB using all 4 dimms its worse combo. Just find some ddr3 1600 in your flavor, and best timings you can, CAS 8 should be perfect, and you shouldn't have any probs. I persoanlly don't bother OCing RAM, even tho technically, my RAM is... its stock is 1333, 7-7-7-21, but I am 1600 8-8-8-24...

Buy some ddr3 2100 CAS 8 or 9, and underclock it to 1600 CAS 6 or 7, or so, that would be SICK, lol


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13478907*
> You're not alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my build finished up a few days ago and on Monday went back to my old oc. Ran P95 to make sure it was good and came back through 20 minutes later to find it was dead... I was pushing [email protected] 2600Mhz on the [email protected] same as I had for the last year. Tried a different psu and nothing. With both psu's the on board power button would light up green but nothing... no juice.. fans twitch like they want to start but nada. I just pulled off the nb heatsink and I don't see a thing. I expected to find a little something.. somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's the mobo but then I spot a loose pin coming out the back of one of the molex connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll know for sure when I install the mobo that's in my kids rig.


cpu-nb freq @ 2600mhz @ 1.42v nbvoltage?? man thats the reason why it blew up.. 2600-2700mhz can be done without voltage tweaks..


----------



## SwishaMane

yeah, 1.42v nb is rough. My NB and VRMs are on water, and at 2600 I only need 1.28vnb... rofl


----------



## jayflores

and in fact.. when you raise cpu-nb frequency.. the voltage tab you need to tweak should be "cpu-nb voltage" and not the "NB-voltage"(Chipset).


----------



## sprower

hah Typo .. it was 1.24 and I should have been more specific.. It was the cpu-nb.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13509342*
> hah Typo .. it was 1.24 and I should have been more specific.. It was the cpu-nb.


sad. though am kickin 4ghz all day/night folding with this setup before check sig...

at 3ghz nb freq.

il take a look in my photolist if i still have em Intel burn test runs.. just have it RMA'ed


----------



## sprower

Nice. Yeap there are some very nice numbers achievable on this board. Admittedly I never tried to push the nb that far. It'd be nice to be able to push this 965 to a stable 4ghz but it just won't happen. These C2's...


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13508046*
> OCing on the FSB would probably be a waste. I would just stick with ddr3 1600 at best timings you can and go for it. AMD CPU's are notorious for not liking all 4 dimms being used, but its a CPU to CPU thing. Mainly OCing on FSB using all 4 dimms its worse combo. Just find some ddr3 1600 in your flavor, and best timings you can, CAS 8 should be perfect, and you shouldn't have any probs. I persoanlly don't bother OCing RAM, even tho technically, my RAM is... its stock is 1333, 7-7-7-21, but I am 1600 8-8-8-24...
> 
> Buy some ddr3 2100 CAS 8 or 9, and underclock it to 1600 CAS 6 or 7, or so, that would be SICK, lol


which would be better out of these two then?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=13852
this is 9-9-9-27 @ 2000mhz surely i should beable to get them to 7's maybe 6's?

OR

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=16937
this is 9-11-9-28 @ 2100Mhz with the 100mhz over the above ones with only minor increase in timings would i be able to get these even lower?

i would like to know by thursday so i can purchase








if not i'll get my blu ray drive then get these later

thoughts?


----------



## SwishaMane

One set is 4GB, other is 8GB, and salty too. The second, 8GB set, would probably be best. Ripjaws are pretty decent, and the timing should easily drop to CAS 8, if not 7 at 1600. If you get them, boot 1600 at 9-9-9-27 first just to do some testing, then start dropping timings. Remember, we got a decent bard here, and you have DRAM drive strengths. I had to boost all options on auto to 1.25x, and left everything that was 1.50x alone. I got my 1333 7-7-7 to 1600 8-8-8 perfectly stable, when I couldn't do it before.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13512182*
> If you get them, boot 1600 at 9-9-9-27 first just to do some testing, then start dropping timings.


What kinds of tests?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13512182*
> I had to boost all options on auto to 1.25x, and left everything that was 1.50x alone.


what options are these that your talking about?


----------



## SwishaMane

I test my OCs with OCCT, and the linpack test. They are the DRAM drive strengths. I can snap a pic in bios if you need. I cant recall where exactly, i dont go into BIOS to much anymore these days. My rig is where I likez it...

EDIT: I take that back, i cant snap a pic, in middle of DLing RIFT trial. Gonna be days the way its going. I'll look through my saved pics... Got good feeling I have one alrdy.









EDIT 2: Newp, nvm, got deleted...


----------



## hitoriko

thats ok thanks anyways maybe one of the other guys weill be able to help with the pic of what your talking about









i might work it out anyways haha well time to look for a BRDrive i think


----------



## hitoriko

ok im 100mhz away from 4Ghz
CPUZ link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821556
im doing my own form of benchmark in which i do all my regular tasks as normal (game, surf net, watch vids etc..) while also running a super pi test and coping 10gig worth of files from the comp to a usb stick

look at my cpuz and let me know what i should do to get the magic 4.0

Also aside from the ram all the voltages are set to auto, my ram timings are 8-8-8-24-40-1t 
suggestions


----------



## SwishaMane

??? should be closer to 8-8-8-24-32. 40 is LOOSE.

Ooh, a C2, might be rough. Whats the highest vcore you've pushed 1.5 should be enough. Tap FSB now the 4 or 5 clicks you need. Even try 1.55vcore just to see.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13523773*
> ??? should be closer to 8-8-8-24-32. 40 is LOOSE.
> 
> Ooh, a C2, might be rough. Whats the highest vcore you've pushed 1.5 should be enough. Tap FSB now the 4 or 5 clicks you need. Even try 1.55vcore just to see.


so i changed to the above, hit 1.53 vcore and got into windows everything was going fine for about 20mins then major crashes and the cpu temp of 45 - 50 degrees

what bios is best atm i havent updated in about 2 years

perhaps im not going to beable to hit 4.0Ghz


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, you've go tup to 1.55 to play with, and 55-60C before you worry. Chances are, being a C2 stepping, its just not gonna get it. Many ppl on C2 can't get 4ghz, I couldn't on my 955 back in day, 3.8 was it...


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Well, you've go tup to 1.55 to play with, and 55-60C before you worry. Chances are, being a C2 stepping, its just not gonna get it. Many ppl on C2 can't get 4ghz, I couldn't on my 955 back in day, 3.8 was it...


hmmm i might just have to grin and bare with 3.8ghz stable and wait till i can get a 1090t

btw will our boards be ok with these chips ive heard something about our "phasing" im not up to date with these things


----------



## robbo2

This board has a reputation of cooking the power delivery system when you have a highly clocked x6 in it







It's not really recommended.


----------



## hitoriko

looks like im saving for 990fx board


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

My NB temps used to go as high as 72c. I replaced the thermal paste and they lowered down to a 55c on a Prime95 Large FFTs run. I just recently switched to a new case with better overall cooling and downgraded from the NH-D14 to an Antec Kuhler H2O 620 for spacial purposes. I didn't touch the motherboard heatsinks at all. My NB temps went from the previous 55c to 66c! An entire 11c difference! What's a good estimate for when I should worry about my NB temps? I'm ordering two 40mm fans to strap onto the NB soon. Hopefully things improve.


----------



## hitoriko

woot!

i got to 3.9Ghz Stable (hopefully)
i've up the CPU voltage to 1.52
ive upped the nb-cpu voltage to 1.20
8-8-8-24-32-1T for the memory timings

i dont think 4Ghz is possible everytime i try even close to 4ghz BSOD everytime i've upped the voltage and no luck. but hey 3.9 from a 3.2 chip is alright methinks









CPUZ:


----------



## SwishaMane

Heyg uys, wante dto show off my fresh new toy. My eVGA gtx 570 with satin copper DD block, w00 to motha lovin 00t...

DangerDen went as far as to include some, ironically named, HOT SAUCE THERMAL PASTE... Doesn't sound like it's gonna keep the GPU too cool, so everything is crammed packed with AS5. Except what I had to use thermal pads for... cause AS5 is conductive!









Phase one of BD switchover complete... Wheres my sabertooth?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;13517863*
> thats ok thanks anyways maybe one of the other guys weill be able to help with the pic of what your talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might work it out anyways haha well time to look for a BRDrive i think


And you, I'm gonna get them pics next time I restart, which will be by tomorrow morning, LOL...


----------



## SwishaMane

Yup, this is great. I go to instal this fresh gtx 570, everything is sweet... WAIT, *** is THIS!? FF

FF

FF


























10 minute CMOS jumper reset, nothing. Different RAM dimms in different slots, FF.

Take out GPU, FF

e-pissed


----------



## hitoriko

did you fry something?!


----------



## SwishaMane

Doubt it, gonna have to revert this board to stock and RMA, just filed for it. Little set back, but as long as I get a replacement, and go through huge hassle to get it back together, should be good to go. Wish the new AM3+ boards would drop, I would just skip RMA and get that Sabertooth... mm MMM


----------



## SwishaMane

****, UPFATE!!!

I am a genius. The CPU needed re-seat. Apparently I must've jogged it while splicing out my 5870 for the gtx 570!!! A little re-seat, need to redo paste now, but tested WORKING, W00T!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13574457*
> ****, UPFATE!!!
> 
> I am a genius. The CPU needed re-seat. Apparently I must've jogged it while splicing out my 5870 for the gtx 570!!! A little re-seat, need to redo paste now, but tested WORKING, W00T!!!


nice
personally I will be waiting for the crosshair V myself







then this board will go up for sale along with the X6 for my new CH V and FX 8XXX


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;13628642*
> nice
> personally I will be waiting for the crosshair V myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this board will go up for sale along with the X6 for my new CH V and FX 8XXX


how much for the ship including sipping to aust









i'll be getting a gigabyte board and another 560ti and i'll sell this board to help fund


----------



## SwishaMane

FF AGAIN! DANGIT! w/e, time to move on... Good times GD-70, but you're outta here...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13669924*
> FF AGAIN! DANGIT! w/e, time to move on... Good times GD-70, but you're outta here...


Same with me, tried to turn it on before I sold my 965 and... it worked








After 2-3 Weeks of me being almost 100% sure it was dead


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13669986*
> Same with me, tried to turn it on before I sold my 965 and... it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2-3 Weeks of me being almost 100% sure it was dead


Serious? Wonder if I could hope for that? I just need that new sabertooth when they drop, mmm MMM


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13558437*
> Heyg uys, wante dto show off my fresh new toy. My eVGA gtx 570 with satin copper DD block, w00 to motha lovin 00t...
> 
> DangerDen went as far as to include some, ironically named, HOT SAUCE THERMAL PASTE... Doesn't sound like it's gonna keep the GPU too cool, so everything is crammed packed with AS5. Except what I had to use thermal pads for... cause AS5 is conductive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase one of BD switchover complete... Wheres my sabertooth?
> 
> And you, I'm gonna get them pics next time I restart, which will be by tomorrow morning, LOL...


I want a water block for my gpu's but i feel it would be a waste, need to upgrade, make it worth it.

@Thread I love this thread, everyone talks about how they're going to upgrade away from the motherboard on topic xD However she is getting old and i feel myself in the same boat. It is funny though


----------



## SwishaMane

Im in the market for a new board, but the am3+ boards are not dropping for awhile. Stuck on my am2+ rig right now. My main just gonna have to sit idle til BD comes thru, or AM3+ boards, CMON ASUS!!!


----------



## Alex132

I went SB rather than AM3+, hope BD fails miserably


----------



## SwishaMane

Sorry for you...


----------



## Kokin

I feel no need to upgrade, so I'll probably stick to using this board for quite a bit. I wish everyone moving to BD all the best and I hope it does match or beat SB in the applications that really do matter.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;13639998*
> how much for the ship including sipping to aust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be getting a gigabyte board and another 560ti and i'll sell this board to help fund


IDK. I always throw up an appraisal thread and then price accordingly.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

new amd overdrive version out guy. 4.0.4.0506


----------



## theghostoftime1978

AMD OverDrive™ Utility* *
Release Notes for Version: 4.0.4
Release Date: May 31, 2011
The award-winning AMD OverDrive™ gives you complete control of your system. Personalize your
experience in real time with easy-to-use screens designed for novice to expert users. AMD OverDrive™
allows user to tune parameters to help system stability, optimize performance, and control
cooling/acoustic characteristics.
This version of AMD OverDrive™ Utility supports systems with the following AMD Chipset products:
 AMD 990FX Chipset
 AMD 990X Chipset
 AMD 970 Chipset
 AMD 890FX Chipset
 AMD 890GX Chipset
 AMD 890G Chipset
 AMD 790FX Chipset
 AMD 790GX Chipset
 AMD 790X Chipset
 AMD 785G Chipset
 AMD 780G Chipset
 AMD 770 Chipset
AMD OverDrive™ Utility 4.0.3 Update list:

1. Added support for AMD Family 15h Processors
2. Added support for AMD 9-Serials Chipset
3. Updated to new UI skin and layout
4. Added DQS reading enhancement for Family 10h and later memory controllers
5. Improved the algorithm of benchmark calculation
6. Fixed the bug that AOD shows two GPU cores when a single-core video card is attached
two displays via VGA and HDMI.
7. Enhanced the temperature calculation method for SB800 8. Added SB800 IMC support
9. Make all dialogs in System Diagram page be modal and respond ESC key (to close the
dialog)
10. Added the enhancement that the main window should only be moved by dragging on the
"title" area
11. Added UEFI BIOS support © 2011 Advanced Micro Devices Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## djleakyg

Hey, I have a similar board, the MSI 790X G45, and i have a question about RAM and how much my rig can take? i have 4gb in there now and i want to max it out. i have seen that it can take both 8gb as a max and 16 gb as a max. what the heck should i do. i have been building for almost 8 years and i have never had this type of problem.


----------



## Alex132

8Gb max with 2Gb DIMMS and 16Gb max with 4Gb DIMMS


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djleakyg*


Hey, I have a similar board, the MSI 790X G45, and i have a question about RAM and how much my rig can take? i have 4gb in there now and i want to max it out. i have seen that it can take both 8gb as a max and 16 gb as a max. what the heck should i do. i have been building for almost 8 years and i have never had this type of problem.


As alex has said, you can do: 4x2gb for 8gb max or 4x4gb for 16gb max. Really no point past 4/8gb if you don't do anything like VMs or encoding. Even with 2-3 games open, I don't max out my 4gb.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg;13800624*
> Hey, I have a similar board, the MSI 790X G45, and i have a question about RAM and how much my rig can take? i have 4gb in there now and i want to max it out. i have seen that it can take both 8gb as a max and 16 gb as a max. what the heck should i do. i have been building for almost 8 years and i have never had this type of problem.


http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790X-G45.html#?div=Detail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straight from MSI*
> - Supports Dual DDR3 800/1066/1200* (OC)
> - 4 DDR3 DIMMs (240pin / 1.5V)
> - Supports a maximum memory size up to 8GB.


----------



## Kokin

Anyone know the max wattage for the 4-pin CPU fan header?

I currently have 2 Yate Loons attached to it. 12V x .4A = 4.8W x 2 = 9.6W (this is at max speed, though I normally run them around 40% according to speedfan)

I've even tried putting a third Yate Loon and all 3 ran fine at 100% (~14.4W), didn't keep it on long as I didn't want to damage the header.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3;13806294*
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790X-G45.html#?div=Detail


Good of you to look into the product page and get an exact answer!


----------



## pendrago

Hi everyone!

It's been a long time since I have posted anything here, so I've thought to myself: "I'll just say hello...







... and..."
...ask for a piece of advice









Got some problem (or it is a start of problems for me... dunno if serious ones :/

The thing is that (recently quite often) my screen goes black for a few seconds (or it's just like a blink) and after a while everything seems fine (it's like ... I don't know ... it was "rebooting" itself







)

First of all I thought - it may be GPU and I changed a slot to first - it didn't help.
I tried numerous versions of nVidia drivers (got the most recent one) - but still no luck.
So... it can be a problem with my display but ... it's hard to believe in that.

There is one thing I cannot find an answer to.
I had set an option for turning my display off for 7 min.
Normally (on the other Win7 I have installed on my rig but with older nVidia drivers) it turns off and my power diode switches from blue to orange colour and that means the display is in standby mode.

I noticed that here (on my version of Win 7 I actually work) this blue indicator stays blue but after 7 min screen goes black, so I assume it works in standbye mode. That's a little bit frustrating....

Anyone has any idea what could it be? - drivers issue? (they work fine)... hardware issue? But what part of hardware should I take into consideration ... I mean - what could be the source of my problems?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Anyone know the max wattage for the 4-pin CPU fan header?

I currently have 2 Yate Loons attached to it. 12V x .4A = 4.8W x 2 = 9.6W (this is at max speed, though I normally run them around 40% according to speedfan)

I've even tried putting a third Yate Loon and all 3 ran fine at 100% (~14.4W), didn't keep it on long as I didn't want to damage the header.

Good of you to look into the product page and get an exact answer!










IIRC it is 20w, not too sure though. Personally I wouldn't put more than 2 fans on it. 2x140mm fans or 2x2000RPM 120mm fans.


----------



## sprower

Well it was fun. Tired of waiting for MSI though. Apparently they don't cross ship anymore not to mention 3 weeks out on my RMA and I can't find jack**** about it. Did they never respond to CS emails to begin with heh? Does this sound like the norm if they plan on denying your rma? Or am I just getting more impatient as I grow older?









No matter.. snatched up a crosshair V on the egg before they sold out this morning.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13813839*
> Well it was fun. Tired of waiting for MSI though. Apparently they don't cross ship anymore not to mention 3 weeks out on my RMA and I can't find jack**** about it. Did they never respond to CS emails to begin with heh? Does this sound like the norm if they plan on denying your rma? Or am I just getting more impatient as I grow older?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter.. snatched up a crosshair V on the egg before they sold out this morning.


They were pretty fast to responding to me through the support ticket. They even called me during my RMA process. The CS I worked with was based in Los Angeles, CA though, may be a different place for you.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;13809819*
> The thing is that (recently quite often) my screen goes black for a few seconds (or it's just like a blink) and after a while everything seems fine (it's like ... I don't know ... it was "rebooting" itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hello pendrago, I've kind of experienced that a few times before. Time to time when I boot up, if my CPU usage went up higher than 5%, my screen would turn black for a few seconds. The only way it was fixed was through a reboot.

This only happened after a blue screen due to stress testing an unstable OC though. You may want to try increasing your voltage by a click or two and see if that helps at all.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Hello pendrago, I've kind of experienced that a few times before. Time to time when I boot up, if my CPU usage went up higher than 5%, my screen would turn black for a few seconds. The only way it was fixed was through a reboot.

This only happened after a blue screen due to stress testing an unstable OC though. You may want to try increasing your voltage by a click or two and see if that helps at all.


My rig is OC'ed to 3.9 GHz and I haven't had any problems with this configuration since the beginning. So, it's quite stable. 
I don't think that's the issue here. 
But ... is it possible for my HDMI cable to be broken ... ? I'll have to check it out... but anyway, thanks for the hint.


----------



## MRIBNthewind

Wake On LAN??!!! Help

Does anyone have this feature on their MB? If so what version of BIOS are you running and does it work?


----------



## Alex132

wake on LAN? ie wake up from sleep when you have an internet connection?
IIRC I had that in the 1.17 BIOS


----------



## eatRAMEN

Is there an option in the BIOS where when you reach a certain temperature the computer turns itself off? And if so could you enable or disable it?


----------



## N2Gaming

You should be able to edit that option in the Hardware monitor page of your bios settings.

Good luck and welcome to OCN.


----------



## Mastiffman

DAMN! 920!? LOL- N2gaming and Dopamine have been busy little Buggers!


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL Mastif yeah working out the bugs on my NF980-65 atm

had BSOD issues I think related to my ram speed. Got it squared away for now Mwa ha ha ha ha


----------



## algreen

Haven't been on the site in a while. Just checking. 790FX-GD70 still running strong.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13911910*
> LOL Mastif yeah working out the bugs on my NF980-65 atm
> 
> had BSOD issues I think related to my ram speed. Got it squared away for now Mwa ha ha ha ha


Aaaaaah, Good ole Ram issues. Nothing else makes ya feel like a hard Core OCer, like dealing with Ram issues.....









I'm currently dealing with my 4ghz, 3ghz, 1.6ghz Cas 6 OC... It will prime Perfect for 4 hours and then Reboot...







it doesn't show me any type of error upon "post" though... I tried pumping up the vCore a notch and it failed prime after 13 minutes..... it seems as if the whole CPU (Core and NB) are needing more volts than before....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *algreen;13914197*
> Haven't been on the site in a while. Just checking. 790FX-GD70 still running strong.


I'm on my second one. I just put it all back together about 2 weeks ago.... I guess I put to much of a beating on my BIOS chip....

@ algreen,

You Avatar looks like a cpiture of a "Desktop Motor"! lol Cool though!


----------



## N2Gaming

Yup 4.0-4.3 is very easy to reach on my CPU... Just not stable at my comfort zone of temps vs volts vs ram speeds etc etc etc. I've not had much luck w/these mushkins in my sig so I shelled out another 75 bones for two kits of *2x2GB DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7 Crucial Ballistix Tracer w/LEDs - $34.99!* last night. I'll see if they are able to produce better results in my hands.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13918371*
> Yup 4.0-4.3 is very easy to reach on my CPU... Just not stable at my comfort zone of temps vs volts vs ram speeds etc etc etc. I've not had much luck w/these mushkins in my sig so I shelled out another 75 bones for two kits of *2x2GB DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7 Crucial Ballistix Tracer w/LEDs - $34.99!* last night. I'll see if they are able to produce better results in my hands.


WTH? I just spent $49.99 on the Red ones..... What's up with that?


----------



## N2Gaming

IDK, bad timing maybe? LOL Oh yeah total pun intended

I just got my system to boot Win 7 w/these settings. I know it's not much but it's a start for now until I can get more aquainted w/how everything works on this board and in the bios.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874553


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


IDK, bad timing maybe? LOL Oh yeah total pun intended

I just got my system to boot Win 7 w/these settings. I know it's not much but it's a start for now until I can get more aquainted w/how everything works on this board and in the bios.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874553



NICE! 240mhz... Gotta love that...

Getting ready to partly tear down my HTPC that has a Phenom II 965 in it and a 4gb kit of Kingston Hyp's 1.6ghz cas8 ram on an Asus M4a785Td V Evo to put this other GD70 in.... SHould be fun... I only have the 965 at 3.8ghz with a 2.6ghz NB and 1333mhz Cas7 ram... Tis MSI should allow a 4ghz, 2.8ghz, 1.6ghz cas 7 OC for my HTPC.... Shoot I may even disable to Cores to save some coin per month...


----------



## robbo2

Got a 4.5 run in with vantage an this board.



http://imgur.com/Irayd


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Got a 4.5 run in with vantage an this board.



http://imgur.com/Irayd




Nice


----------



## Kokin

Wow 4.5ghz with a quad with such a low voltage.

I needed 1.57v with my cpu as a dual to reach 4.5ghz though I don't have my Vantage installed to even try it. All I know is that Prime and IBT BSoD within the first 5 seconds.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;13924458*
> Wow 4.5ghz with a quad with such a low voltage.
> 
> I needed 1.57v with my cpu as a dual to reach 4.5ghz though I don't have my Vantage installed to even try it. All I know is that Prime and IBT BSoD within the first 5 seconds.


What were the rest of your specs? C-NB, Ram, HTlink?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman;13969894*
> What were the rest of your specs? C-NB, Ram, HTlink?


CPU @ 4500mhz 1.57v
C-NB @ 2800mhz 1.33v (that's what I normally run it at)
HTLink @ 2000mhz, stock/auto volts (probably should have lowered it a bit)
RAM @ stock: 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T 1.95v

My Ram really sucks at running at other voltages. I tried 1.5v @ 1333mhz 9-9-9-24-33-1T and it would fail any stress tests. Increased in increments of .05v and still wouldn't stabilize well past 1.7-1.75v I'm considering getting better RAM, though I can't justify the costs when I only want new ram for the lower heat and for 8gb.


----------



## Alex132

1.95v.....?
Ummm got LN2 cooling that or something?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;13974586*
> 1.95v.....?
> Ummm got LN2 cooling that or something?


Err nope.







http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996657.aspx

I have pushed them as high as 1766mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T with 2.05v and didn't have any issues with overheating. It's a bit old, but my DDR3 RAM just likes high voltage.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Err nope.







http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996657.aspx

I have pushed them as high as 1766mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T with 2.05v and didn't have any issues with overheating. It's a bit old, but my DDR3 RAM just likes high voltage.


Be careful with the high RAM voltages. They can seriously screw your IMC on the chip. Remember the IMC is not rated higher than 1.65v IIRC.

Hey fan club members, been a while.









I'm about to sell my board and figure I'd flash the BIOS for the new buyer. Which is the best BIOS to get x6 support?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Be careful with the high RAM voltages. They can seriously screw your IMC on the chip. Remember the IMC is not rated higher than 1.65v IIRC.

Hey fan club members, been a while.









I'm about to sell my board and figure I'd flash the BIOS for the new buyer. Which is the best BIOS to get x6 support?


Yes that's true if my stock voltage was 1.5v and I was running a 1156/1336 board, BUT the rated/stock voltage is 1.85v-1.95v. I can see that you did not click the link to the product page.









I would suggest 1.G/1.16 since everyone seemed happy about that BIOS. I run it myself and is my favorite out of all the BIOS versions ever since I started with 1.4.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14042994*
> Yes that's true if my stock voltage was 1.5v and I was running a 1156/1336 board, BUT the rated/stock voltage is 1.85v-1.95v. I can see that you did not click the link to the product page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest 1.G/1.16 since everyone seemed happy about that BIOS. I run it myself and is my favorite out of all the BIOS versions ever since I started with 1.4.


Thanks for the BIOS info. I have read that the 1H BIOS has bricked several boards.

Regarding your RAM, the voltage I was referring to was NOT the rated voltage of the RAM itself. The RAM manufacturers rated voltage is irrelevant.

The voltage I was referring to was the voltage of the integrated memory controller(IMC) on your CPU. AMD only rates the IMC for 1.65v. Exceeding that voltage can and will damage the IMC.

It would be in your best interest to get RAM that requires less voltage.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Thanks for the BIOS info. I have read that the 1H BIOS has bricked several boards.

Regarding your RAM, the voltage I was referring to was NOT the rated voltage of the RAM itself. The RAM manufacturers rated voltage is irrelevant.

The voltage I was referring to was the voltage of the integrated memory controller(IMC) on your CPU. AMD only rates the IMC for 1.65v. Exceeding that voltage can and will damage the IMC.

It would be in your best interest to get RAM that requires less voltage.


Ah then I understood you wrong, sorry about that.

When you say IMC, you're referring to the CPU-NB? I always thought the IMC was controlled through the CPU-NB (L3 cache + IMC) for AMD systems. If that's the case, I only run it at 1.26v for 2600mhz or 1.33v for 2800mhz. I could be wrong here, but that's my understanding ever since I joined OCN.


----------



## iXvXi

Need help from you fellow 790FX owners..I'm running this board along with 965 Phenom II BE. You can see my setup under my profile for references.

I adjusted my ram timings and my board became unstable and crashed. Yes of course I tired clearing cmos but my board won't post. No Beeps!

When the 4-Pin power connector is connected CPU phase LED's are all lit but 1. Northbridge is lit, 1 NOT lit, 2 lit, 3 lit, 4 lit
(No Debug LED)

When the 4-pin power connector isn't connected CPU phase LED's NB and 1 are Lit. Northbridge lit, 1 lit, 2 NOT lit, 3 NOT lit, 4 NOT lit
(Debug LED shows FF)

Memory LED's are both lit and HD is a solid RED LED.

I been only using one Stick of memory for testing. The monitor never turns on.

This is my 3rd RMA board and my Power Supply just came back from it's first RMA.Same 4GB Gskill Ripjaws and Processor.

What could be the problem here? Could it be that I just don't have display? but than why isn't my CPU going through phase 1?

I did as much research as I possible could without going crazy and came across nothing. Should i buy a new processor? 1090T maybe? or new Ram? I'll buy both if I need too..Really need help here!!

Very much appreciated for reading even if you can't help me.

*EDIT* I didn't change the CPU voltage so it was left at stock.. I did however OC the timings on the memory to 1066 since it was running at 1333


----------



## Alex132

How do you go about RMA'ing this board?
More detailed steps if you can, I have never done this before


----------



## iXvXi

Go to MSI official site or use this http://us.msi.com/index.php?func=service and click on General Online RMA Request. You usually always get approved for this model board..They e-mail you the procedures.

STILL NEED HELP PLEASE!! ^^^^


----------



## Kokin

Mind giving us the details regarding your voltages, clocks, and RAM timings? In stock and overclock, if you OCed.


----------



## mxthunder

Nice too see this thread is still going strong. I have had my GD70 for almost 2 years now with hardly any issues. 
I have used the SLI hack on it to run several nvidia cards in SLI, had 3 different CPU's in it now.
Currently pushing my 1090T at 4.0ghz with 1.4375V. Anthing closer to 1.5V and the VRM's seem to fall on their knees. Hopefully my board will last a bit longer. I do hear the VRM's hissing when I run Intel Burn test. Scary but if it blows up, I wont cry.


----------



## iXvXi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Mind giving us the details regarding your voltages, clocks, and RAM timings? In stock and overclock, if you OCed.


I edited the post before^^ Thanks very much


----------



## rakesh27

Guys.

Alittle off topic, ive got one of these boards, awesome it is, and my setup is fat, is it worth me upgrading to a 990fx as im a avid gamer

thanks


----------



## rakesh27

Guys.

Alittle off topic, ive got one of these boards, awesome it is, and my setup is fat, is it worth me upgrading to a 990fx as im a avid gamer

thanks


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iXvXi*


I edited the post before^^ Thanks very much


Sorry for the late reply, I forgot to look back in this thread.









I don't know what to say. You definitely need the CPU 4-pin plugged in to turn on everything, does your power supply have a CPU 8-pin you can try? If the debug LED doesn't turn on when you have the 4-pin plugged it, something could be wrong with your PSU. Do you happen to have any spare 400-500W PSUs to test on your system?

I doubt these will help do anything, but try out all the memory slots, if you haven't already and then try each stick. Also try taking out the CMOS battery for a few minutes and putting it back on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rakesh27*


Guys.

Alittle off topic, ive got one of these boards, awesome it is, and my setup is fat, is it worth me upgrading to a 990fx as im a avid gamer

thanks


Only if you plan on getting Bulldozer. If you're putting your current chip on the 990FX and not upgrading to Bulldozer, it's not beneficial unless you want the UEFI and being able to boot with 2TB or more hard drives.

Remember, 890FX=990FX except for the socket and BIOS=>UEFI.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Ah then I understood you wrong, sorry about that.

When you say IMC, you're referring to the CPU-NB? I always thought the IMC was controlled through the CPU-NB (L3 cache + IMC) for AMD systems. If that's the case, I only run it at 1.26v for 2600mhz or 1.33v for 2800mhz. I could be wrong here, but that's my understanding ever since I joined OCN.


It's been a little while but I've always understood the IMC to be intertwined with the CPU-NB, but yet totally separate. From what I gather the CPU-NB is the actual lane between the CPU and the RAM. When you're changing the frequency, it's simply how many times per a given clock cycle it accesses said RAM. While it definitely does have an impact on performance and stability, the CPU-NB/L3 is not the actual controller.

IIRC, on the GD70, the voltage setting that I've found to really help with RAM stability was the CPU PHY voltage (IIRC). I believe it supplies more power to the IMC, providing a clearer signal and enhances stability. However, this voltage setting is _only_ serious fine tuning. Like your rig is 14 hours prime stable, but not at 15. increasing this voltage allowed me to run my old 720 with my RAM @ 1600MHz 7-7-7-21-28-1T timings, NB @ 2600 (IIRC). 
After messing with that PHY voltage, I was more than 36 hours stable (that's as far as I've tested.)


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega;14116066*
> It's been a little while but I've always understood the IMC to be intertwined with the CPU-NB, but yet totally separate. From what I gather the CPU-NB is the actual lane between the CPU and the RAM. When you're changing the frequency, it's simply how many times per a given clock cycle it accesses said RAM. While it definitely does have an impact on performance and stability, the CPU-NB/L3 is not the actual controller.
> 
> IIRC, on the GD70, the voltage setting that I've found to really help with RAM stability was the CPU PHY voltage (IIRC). I believe it supplies more power to the IMC, providing a clearer signal and enhances stability. However, this voltage setting is _only_ serious fine tuning. Like your rig is 14 hours prime stable, but not at 15. increasing this voltage allowed me to run my old 720 with my RAM @ 1600MHz 7-7-7-21-28-1T timings, NB @ 2600 (IIRC).
> After messing with that PHY voltage, I was more than 36 hours stable (that's as far as I've tested.)


Interesting... but I'm still not sure about my RAM running at higher voltages. It's been this way for almost two years and I haven't seen any degrading at all aside from the fact that I fried my VRMs through overclocking the CPU.

My replacement board was still able to clock my 955 at my usual settings and when I switched to my 555 x2/B55 x4, I got better CPU clocks, but the RAM couldn't be stable at lower voltages until it was at around stock voltage.


----------



## fruitflavor

hey guys i think i may have fried my board again.... however without fire.
so i left majority of the voltages on stock except the one for cpu; which i bumped upto 1.35 or 1.39 or so. it was at 19 multiplier and 205 and i was using prime to stress test. about 30 mins or so into the test the computer suddenly shut down. so i tried re-starting, took out the cmos battery, and tried one stick of ram at a time. the power button on the mb is on but when i press it some of the led lights come on for an instant but goes back out and nothing happens. do you guys recon it's the mobo again?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi guys,

I just wanted to stop by and say hi and to ask for your forgiveness. I had to remove this club's banner from my sig to make room for my new club banner . This is because I had no more room for the new banner in my sig and this is the club I partake in the least.


----------



## MasterTB

Hello every one, I'll make this as clear as I can since it's my first time asking questions about SSD's and RAID 0 setups.

And this is the problem, I have an MSI 790FX-GD70 motherboard and after teasing with two WD Caviar Black on Raid0 for a while I decided to give into the SSD trend to install windows from it and the games and other stuff on the raid array, so I bought a 60GB OCZ Vertex 2 (technology in Argentina is expensive and that's what I could find and afford atm)

The problem is that even when the SSD is performing as it should (a little slower than it's peak but very good...) my boot times are much higher than when I tested the SSD with the bios on AHCI.

Yes, I first installed windows on the SSD using the bios on AHCI just for fun and from the windows logo (post bios) to the desktop it would boot in just under 12 seconds which I thought was amazing.

Then I set the BIOS on Raid, pugged in the two HDD's and set up the definitive configuration I was going to use, booting from the SSD and using the raid for games and other stuff. To my surprise after the LOOOOONG start of the RAID ROM on the motherboard, my boot times (from the windows logo to the desktop) went up to 25 seconds!!

Things still load at the click of the mouse from the SSD but I'm wondering what is the difference that makes the RAID so slooooow to boot??

Any help will be welcomed!!

Martin.-

Oh I was forgetting something, the OCZ tool doesn't recognize my SSD when in RAID mode! Why????

I have also posted this in the Storage Thread on the forum but since I have this mobo I thought someone here would know better.

Help Please!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys, just got some corsair dominator gt 2133mhz ram for my rig. What do you think would be a good setting for these sticks with a C2 955? i have tried booting with ram set to 1866mhz but dont know if i can go any higher? any ideas on timings etc?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys, just got some corsair dominator gt 2133mhz ram for my rig. What do you think would be a good setting for these sticks with a C2 955? i have tried booting with ram set to 1866mhz but dont know if i can go any higher? any ideas on timings etc?


I don't think you'll benefit much from a high clock vs tighter timings, since AMD systems prefer tighter timings.

If you can get anything 1600-1800mhz with 6-6-6-18-24-1T timings you'd probably be set. I doubt you can reach CAS5 timings, but if you can, then you'd be on top.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

hey guys. i have this mobo and have an interesting observation maybe one of you can answer. running latest bios and everything and in amd overdrive the vin7 voltage reading is over 900000.00. that seems odly high lol. in cpuid hw monitor there is no vin7. so am i just getting a wrong made up reading in aod?

nevermind guys, msi tech told me to just ignore it as a fault reading.


----------



## am122

Sad to see this thread ending as the board ages. I have found this to be a very good motherboard that still will do all I ask of it, But as time goes by we will all be upgrading our motherboards. So the question is how much longer before your next motherboard upgrade and why?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *am122;14512442*
> Sad to see this thread ending as the board ages. I have found this to be a very good motherboard that still will do all I ask of it, But as time goes by we will all be upgrading our motherboards. So the question is how much longer before your next motherboard upgrade and why?


Indeed. Most of the regular posters here are moving on to BD, so it's sad to see such a great thread die with age. I don't see any performance issues with my cpu/motherboard, so it will probably be a quite a few more years until I upgrade. I mostly just game, so there isn't a big jump in performance even with newer CPUs, so that is the reason I'm sticking with this for a while longer.


----------



## StraightLine

I need help..what does ff in post mean? im a bit of a newbie







please be kind. I have had this rig for a couple of years now. i have tried to clear cmos and tried one stick of ram, and removing battery. Also removed one gpu (as it was in crossfire). All fans run cpu fan and gpu fan too.

Msi 790FX-GD70 mobo
AMD PhenomII x6 1090t
Coolermaster v8
Ram corsair xm3 1600mhz 8gb 9-9-9-24
GPU 6970hd gigabyte
antec 1000watt psu


----------



## disruptor

FF means everything is fine and POST completed, iirc.

You can find a digital copy of the manual on the MSI website.

Also, what exactly is your problem? That would be helpful to know









-dizzy


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disruptor*


FF means everything is fine and POST completed, iirc.

You can find a digital copy of the manual on the MSI website.

Also, what exactly is your problem? That would be helpful to know









-dizzy


wut.

FF means fatal flaw or something (ie cannot boot/post).
Check RAM first, then other components


----------



## StraightLine

its not booting up dizzy.

alex does that mean a psu problem or cpu?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StraightLine*


its not booting up dizzy.

alex does that mean a psu problem or cpu?


Does everything else power up and stay powered up? Best way to test your PSU is to check it with a multimeter. CPUs rarely go bad, it's either the motherboard or PSU that goes first.

I noticed you have hexa-core, did you do overclocking on that with this board? This board doesn't really support overclocking 6-core chips as its VRMs tend to fry/explode (even with quad cores it happens).


----------



## StraightLine

thanks to all, for your help.. took the mobo to the local shop and did some testing and found out it is the mobo that cause me all the problems.

@ Kokin yes to the oc question


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StraightLine*


thanks to all, for your help.. took the mobo to the local shop and did some testing and found out it is the mobo that cause me all the problems.

@ Kokin yes to the oc question










Ah, then if possible RMA it! My VRMs fried before and the RMA was simple and painless. It only cost me shipping to them and they replaced it with a board that let me overclock my cpu a bit higher.









If you can get an RMA, I suggest selling the board and getting a better one or selling your cpu and getting a quad version.


----------



## pendrago

Hi guys!
It's been a while I posted anything here. I see people change their rigs (Asus Crosshair IV now or V ? Isn't it ?









Got a very quick question for all of you who set RAID 0, because I am a little bit confused after I read some information about it.

So, generally I got 2 disks Samsung HD502 HJ - 500 GB each and got Seagate 1.5 TB. Everything now is running in IDE mode.

I want to combine (set RAID 0 mode) these 2 Samsung HDs' into 1 and use Seagate too because I got all data there.

I know that in RAID BIOS I need to format those two disk for the system to see them. But what about Seagate? Do I need to format it also? I mean... Will my new system recognize Seagate after I make RAID 0 on those Samsung HDs' ?

I don't have any spare disk to copy all of data saved on Seagate.

Oh! and which sata port you will recommend me to use (of course Sata ports on SB750 RAID controller)... does it matter if I use 4th and 5th?

Should I first set my RAID with those 2 Samsungs plugged in and then after new system installation plug in this Seagate ?


----------



## robbo2

No you can have all 3 plugged in. I did the same thing when I set up a raid on this board. It just gives you an option what drives you want to raid and will only format those. If your worried about it though just unplug it, do your raid then plug it back in.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14571545*
> No you can have all 3 plugged in. I did the same thing when I set up a raid on this board. It just gives you an option what drives you want to raid and will only format those. If your worried about it though just unplug it, do your raid then plug it back in.


That's what I thought. But... after I format those 2 drives in RAID menu (do I need to format them before I start to set up RAID for example using gparted or sth like that?) ... after I format them and set RAID can I plug in that 3rd drive and will it be visible in freshly installed system. I mentioned that I have all data on that Seagate, so is there any risk of losing my data stored there?


----------



## NCoastTweaker

I just picked up a used 790fx-GD70 board for a new build. This will be my first build using fairly new hardware instead of slapping 5 year old 939-cpu/DDR-mem to 790/sb750 mobos.(see my system) I know I'm late to this party, but here is a list of stuff I have so far..

Mobo: you know!
Case: Corsair Obsidian 650D mid tower
PSU: Corsair AX850 modular
UPS: Cyberpower 1350va / 810w Pure Sine Wave
Mem: G.Skill PI Series F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI - 3 x 2 GB - DDR3
(gonna use just 2 sticks and keep 3rd as a spare)
VGA: 2x MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III O/C PE
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 Sata III
HDD: WD7501AALS-00E3A0
HSF: Thermalright Extreme (may try water later)
CPU: ? (4 or 6 core?)
Tuner: ? (Ceton InfiniTV4 maybe)
OS: Win7 64bit Pro

I plan on trying to run the mem at 1333 with tight timings.. Hoping for the timings listed on the Gskill Pi mem 6-8-6-20 1T but we shall see. Not looking to shatter any records.. just want a nice stable OC..

I'm planning on using the SSD as the OS drive. Been seeing lots of posts about the Vertex 3 SSD causing random BSOD's on some boards. I'm already aware that using the Sata III drive on a Sata II board will limit the speeds, but from what I've read the 120GB sized SSD's can only do mid 200's on certain read / write ops anyway. I'm just looking for improved performance when compared to a mechanical HDD.. I should have researched the SSD a bit more before buying the OCZ but hey.. I might get lucky and not have any issues........ LOL

Question 1:
I'm trying to decide on a CPU for this board. Should I get the 1100T six core, or the 980T 4 core? (pc will be used for gaming and media for 55" plazma and some 24" 1080p lcd's) Does the six Core really offer much of an overall improvement.. The prices between the two are so close I'm leaning towards the six core, but its clocked to 3.3 ghz vs 3.7 on the four core.. Which processor would offer me the best value?

Question 2:
Any tricks - tips - traps I should know about? (still trying to get thru this thread.. been jumping around but would appreciate any pointers!)

My very 1st build used an nf3 K8N neo2 plat... It had a lot of tweaks avail on it for a noob... (at first the board was a footgun.. until I learned to stop pointing it at my foot) I would like to avoid that same experience with this board if possible...


----------



## FlawleZ

An SSD will not be comparable to a standard mechanical HDD. It will perform so much better that its not even fair to compare the two. Regardless of whether you see low, mid, or high 200's in read/writes with the SSD you go with, it will feel and perfom 10x faster than any standard HDD.

Get the 980BE for gaming/multimedia. The x6 chips are only better when really heavily multitasking or doing heavy encoding/transcoding work where you need as many cores as possible. For games, there's no difference between the X4 and X6. Just a matter of which chip has the highest clock speed.


----------



## NCoastTweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;14582221*
> Get the 980BE for gaming/multimedia. The x6 chips are only better when really heavily multitasking or doing heavy encoding/transcoding work where you need as many cores as possible.


I read somewhere that six cores can put more strain on mobo than a 4 core if overvolting/overclocking due to the number of cores involved. (sounds logical) Plus the 980 is clocked at 3.7ghz vs the 1100 at 3.3ghz.

I plan on making use of the pc for encoding / transcoding, editing video formats, burning and playback of blurays (video and data), playing games, streaming video (porn) to extenders..







using WMC7 with 4 tuner CETON cable card, plan on running 24x7 and just looking for an all around decent (quiet) reasonably powered pc for gaming and various multimedia duties.

I don't want to work extremely hard to get good performance... >= 60fps is fine for me provided its quality frames.. no tearing.. no flicker.. Also want the pc to STABLE. Even if to the detriment of some performance.

Also want it to be quiet enough for use as a HTPC. (but doesn't have to be completely silent or anything..) With all of the BSOD horror stories I've been seeing on the blogs, I'm wondering if I made the right chioce with the Vertex 3... jus hoping my combo of hardware / software somehow avoids the studders/hiccups..









I should've gone for the 240gb model, but I just can't bring myself to pony up the $$$... I've already jumped the shark (budget wise) with two graphic cards... but they're so freaking cool I just couldn't resist..







(this will be my first crossfire rig.. god help me!)

Has anyone on this thread made use of the Vertex 3 SSD with the 790fx-gd70? I would be interested to know if any problems can be avoided with these if possible.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;14577343*
> That's what I thought. But... after I format those 2 drives in RAID menu (do I need to format them before I start to set up RAID for example using gparted or sth like that?) ... after I format them and set RAID can I plug in that 3rd drive and will it be visible in freshly installed system. I mentioned that I have all data on that Seagate, so is there any risk of losing my data stored there?


No there is no risk as long as you set the seagate in the bios as the boot drive. Also no need to format them first because as soon as you raid them everything will be lost.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14586351*
> No there is no risk as long as you set the seagate in the bios as the boot drive. Also no need to format them first because as soon as you raid them everything will be lost.


And why is that? I mean why do I have to set it as boot drive in Bios? At the moment I got systems - 2 Win 7 - one on Seagate and the other on Samsung. I changed system boot menu using Easy BCD.

OK. Thanks for your help


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys just got myself a corsair h100 and asus crosshair v board....wow temps on my C2 955 are awesome. at 4ghz 1.5v maxed core temps only around 45c! my old red scorpion with a ultra kaze 3000rpm fan would get over 60c with 3.7ghz.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14826527*
> hey guys just got myself a corsair h100 and asus crosshair v board....wow temps on my C2 955 are awesome. at 4ghz 1.5v maxed core temps only around 45c! my old red scorpion with a ultra kaze 3000rpm fan would get over 60c with 3.7ghz.


That's pretty good results, especially with a C2! I've got my C3 B55 (quad core) running 4ghz 1.46v at around the same temp with my H50.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14850971*
> That's pretty good results, especially with a C2! I've got my C3 B55 (quad core) running 4ghz 1.46v at around the same temp with my H50.


Heres a screenie of system at 4ghz, [email protected] and ram at 1866+


----------



## jayflores

long time no post.


















hows everybody?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys managed to boot into windows and type this while running my 955 c2 at 4144mhz


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys managed to boot into windows and type this while running my 955 c2 at 4144mhz










That's great for a C2! My C3 can't even do that.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


That's great for a C2! My C3 can't even do that.


not sure if its the crosshair v board or the corsair H-100 water kit that helps the most. My 790fx board i couldnt get this chip stable at even 3.8ghz.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14892637*
> not sure if its the crosshair v board or the corsair H-100 water kit that helps the most. My 790fx board i couldnt get this chip stable at even 3.8ghz.


Really? That makes me wonder if my chip can do more on a different board. I love the features of this board but the BIOS is just too flaky.


----------



## Kokin

I love this board and I can't really justify spending even more just for an extra 100 or 200mhz.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14896863*
> I love this board and I can't really justify spending even more just for an extra 100 or 200mhz.


only upgraded my board because im buying a 8150p bulldozer chip when they finally come out...maybe i should have waited for the 1090fx chipset lol....my crosshair v board will be outdated by the time bulldozer shows up...


----------



## pendrago

Hey Guys!

Well, I think Phenom II is just a Phenomenal chip and you'll all witness this right now, because what I am going to show you will change the world of overclocking forever.
It will also set the new leader in manufacturing of the cheapest (well, power consumption doesn't matter now







), air cooled processors in World. Of course you know that means *AMD* just *OWNS*







and Intel will get what it deserves to ... ehmmm that means -->


















P.S. Don't take it seriously of course


----------



## pendrago

Hi guys...
I see nobody visits this forum anymore...? That means only one ... some major changes in your hardware









Got a serious question and maybe anybody could answer me.

Will these Dominators fit in between my Mugen (with extra fan) and memory slots... ?
What I mean is how big are they with all of their heat sinks ? I read that their heat sinks are removable. Comparing to what I have right now --> Patriots.

I know that it maybe useless to exchange memory now (having a MSI Mobo) but I have found a buyer for those Patriots, so ... why not ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;14988210*
> Hi guys...
> I see nobody visits this forum anymore...? That means only one ... some major changes in your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a serious question and maybe anybody could answer me.
> 
> Will these Dominators fit in between my Mugen (with extra fan) and memory slots... ?
> What I mean is how big are they with all of their heat sinks ? I read that their heat sinks are removable. Comparing to what I have right now --> Patriots.
> 
> I know that it maybe useless to exchange memory now (having a MSI Mobo) but I have found a buyer for those Patriots, so ... why not ?


If the top red part is removeable, it will definitely fit with the Mugen. I know G.Skill Ripjaws work with the Mugen 2 since that's what my friend uses whom I sold my Mugen to.

Also, yes this thread is pretty much dead, this board is already 2 generations old. Although it isn't missing much from the 890/990FX boards, since there weren't any big innovations in between generations, aside from thuban/bulldozer support and Sata3/USB3.

I can also boot into Windows with 4.2-4.3ghz as a quad, but I need at least 1.5V for 4.3ghz and I'd rather not stress/fry my VRMs again just for that. I do have 4.5ghz as a dual core on my siggy though.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;14988210*
> Hi guys...
> I see nobody visits this forum anymore...? That means only one ... some major changes in your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a serious question and maybe anybody could answer me.
> 
> Will these Dominators fit in between my Mugen (with extra fan) and memory slots... ?
> What I mean is how big are they with all of their heat sinks ? I read that their heat sinks are removable. Comparing to what I have right now --> Patriots.
> 
> I know that it maybe useless to exchange memory now (having a MSI Mobo) but I have found a buyer for those Patriots, so ... why not ?


The dom gt chips heatsink can be removed, you can also buy from corsair taller ones which replace the old shorter ones, but you won't be able to put them in slots 1 and 2 as 90% of aftermarket cpu heatsinks will get in the way. I have my dom gt ram in 1 and 2 on my crosshair v board but ive just upgraded to a corsair H-100







got loads of clearance now.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


If the top red part is removeable, it will definitely fit with the Mugen. I know G.Skill Ripjaws work with the Mugen 2 since that's what my friend uses whom I sold my Mugen to.


You know I just envy you that you have such internet shops like newegg, because you can buy almost everything there. Well, now I can see that they should fit, at least I hope









Quote:



Also, yes this thread is pretty much dead, this board is already 2 generations old. Although it isn't missing much from the 890/990FX boards, since there weren't any big innovations in between generations, aside from thuban/bulldozer support and Sata3/USB3.


But you know what ... it's true that this board is 2 generations old but even now after almost 2 years since I have it, its performance is quite amazing.
I didn't even use all of features this board delivers for example 4xSLI... To be honest I don't even need 4xSLI because my GTX 460 is just so efficient that I can play in every modern game with full details on. Well, it's the other story that I would like to see what this performance is linking 2 of GPU







Just to check :>

I thought about buying Thuban for this mobo (sth like 1075T BE) and disable 2 cores. After that overclock it to let say 4.1 GHz, and that's all what I need.
As I recall someone on this forum wrote that Thubans have better IMC. Maybe my Patriots would work more stable then. Because of Deneb's IMC limitations their max potential could also be limited - could it be true?

Quote:



I can also boot into Windows with 4.2-4.3ghz as a quad, but I need at least 1.5V for 4.3ghz and I'd rather not stress/fry my VRMs again just for that. I do have 4.5ghz as a dual core on my siggy though.










Yeah... luckily I didn't fry my VRMs when I booted my 955 with 4450 MHz







But it was one time test. I have 3.9 GHz for everyday use because it just needs 1.37 V to work "awfully" stable









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


The dom gt chips heatsink can be removed, you can also buy from corsair taller ones which replace the old shorter ones, but you won't be able to put them in slots 1 and 2 as 90% of aftermarket cpu heatsinks will get in the way. I have my dom gt ram in 1 and 2 on my crosshair v board but ive just upgraded to a corsair H-100







got loads of clearance now.


I was thinking about moving on and change my Mugen to W/C system. 
Thought about H-70 or maybe even a model you have H-100, but I am not 100% convinced that my temps will be really significantly lower. 
When my CPU is idle temperatures varies from 29 to 34*C and buying some decent water cooling system is a cost of (uff I don't know...) ... 400 bucks here in Poland.

Anyway thank you for your answer


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


You know I just envy you that you have such internet shops like newegg, because you can buy almost everything there. Well, now I can see that they should fit, at least I hope









But you know what ... it's true that this board is 2 generations old but even now after almost 2 years since I have it, its performance is quite amazing.
I didn't even use all of features this board delivers for example 4xSLI... To be honest I don't even need 4xSLI because my GTX 460 is just so efficient that I can play in every modern game with full details on. Well, it's the other story that I would like to see what this performance is linking 2 of GPU







Just to check :>

I thought about buying Thuban for this mobo (sth like 1075T BE) and disable 2 cores. After that overclock it to let say 4.1 GHz, and that's all what I need.
As I recall someone on this forum wrote that Thubans have better IMC. Maybe my Patriots would work more stable then. Because of Deneb's IMC limitations their max potential could also be limited - could it be true?

Yeah... luckily I didn't fry my VRMs when I booted my 955 with 4450 MHz







But it was one time test. I have 3.9 GHz for everyday use because it just needs 1.37 V to work "awfully" stable









I was thinking about moving on and change my Mugen to W/C system. 
Thought about H-70 or maybe even a model you have H-100, but I am not 100% convinced that my temps will be really significantly lower. 
When my CPU is idle temperatures varies from 29 to 34*C and buying some decent water cooling system is a cost of (uff I don't know...) ... 400 bucks here in Poland.

Anyway thank you for your answer










I got my h-100 for about $180AU first week it hit aussie land. Gotta say its worth the money lol...looks a mint in my haf x case and it doesnt take up hardly any space as to what my old xigmatek red scorpion cooler did. And its about 20c cooler on idle too.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


I got my h-100 for about $180AU first week it hit aussie land. Gotta say its worth the money lol...looks a mint in my haf x case and it doesnt take up hardly any space as to what my old xigmatek red scorpion cooler did. And its about 20c cooler on idle too.


You know what... It just looks awesome and cool .... and those spinning two fans on the top of your Dominators







Really great view. Of course I envy you because you got a lot of space. And this red colour







I must say it's sexy







LOL

And what are your temp in idle and under full load?

... Now I know what I want to get for Christmass


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago;15013585*
> You know what... It just looks awesome and cool .... and those spinning two fans on the top of your Dominators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really great view. Of course I envy you because you got a lot of space. And this red colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say it's sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And what are your temp in idle and under full load?
> 
> ... Now I know what I want to get for Christmass


atm got system at 3.8ghz, idle is around 28-33c, under load around 38-43c, but coming into summer going to get alot hotter lol...

btw i am planning to fix up the cable management once i get my BD chip in there







just couldnt wait to get my crosshair v board up and running.


----------



## iCeMaN57

My second rig, a 790fx gd70 checking in here. I installed a 6970 last week. My temps have been really high 66c while gaming so I had to buy a different cooler. I bought an h80 with a push/pull config. I'm idiling at 24-25c and 33-34c under load. I'm very pleased!


----------



## pendrago

Hello ?
I hope someone visits this thread from time to time.
So, I have finally replaced my Ph II 955 C3 to 1095 Thuban - wow!







It took me 1 week to assembly all of those parts together ( I thought that a little bit of heatsink lapping would be nice







.

And here are results of my work




































It's far from perfect but it's flat (I hope).

Everything looks fine but there is one tiny problem:










I would like to know why there are only four cores visible instead of six ?

There is everything fine in BIOS - it shows that I have hexacore CPU but when I boot into Windows 7 SP1 I can't see that all of these cores actually work :/

I don't think it's a matter of BIOS release, because I have got ver. 1.16 and it should support it.

There is probably one, tiny thing that I forgot and ... it's very frustrating not to know what it is









Any help? Please








Oh! And after disabling TurboCache (and C'n'Q) what settings could you recommend me for a start to get this chip to work at 4.0 GHz ?


----------



## Kokin

So in other CPU programs (like CPU-Z) does it state it to have 6cores/6threads on the bottom right? That will confirm how many are actually in use.

As for overclocking it, it should be the same as with your previous quad core, the only thing you have to watch out for is the CPU voltage. I would use 1.4v max, since your Thuban will probably fry the VRMs with higher voltage. Remember tons of other members here have fried their VRMs with their hexas and even quads (me included). Keep temps in check and always listen for the squealing of the VRMs if you are stress testing. If you hear the squealing, stop all stress testing programs and lower your voltage/overclock.

You could alternately disable 2 cores and try to overclock it higher than your previous quad core, but 6 cores running at 3.8ghz-3.9ghz is better than 4 cores running 4ghz+ when it comes to multi-threaded apps.

EDIT: Your lapping on the Mugen 2 looks wonderful! It seems precise and flat, exactly what a lapped surface should be.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Hello ?
I hope someone visits this thread from time to time. 
So, I have finally replaced my Ph II 955 C3 to 1095 Thuban - wow!







It took me 1 week to assembly all of those parts together ( I thought that a little bit of heatsink lapping would be nice







.

And here are results of my work










It's far from perfect but it's flat (I hope).

Everything looks fine but there is one tiny problem:

I would like to know why there are only four cores visible instead of six ?

There is everything fine in BIOS - it shows that I have hexacore CPU but when I boot into Windows 7 SP1 I can't see that all of these cores actually work :/

I don't think it's a matter of BIOS release, because I have got ver. 1.16 and it should support it.

There is probably one, tiny thing that I forgot and ... it's very frustrating not to know what it is









Any help? Please








Oh! And after disabling TurboCache (and C'n'Q) what settings could you recommend me for a start to get this chip to work at 4.0 GHz ?


Check your ACC settings and make sure everything is set to Auto. Sounds like you have it set to 4 cores.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


So in other CPU programs (like CPU-Z) does it state it to have 6cores/6threads on the bottom right? That will confirm how many are actually in use.


Unfortunately CPU-Z shows 4 cores:










though, AIDA 64 Extreme shows also 4 cores but it identify CPU like this:










But it still shows only 4 cores :/

Did I miss anything during CPU upgrading process ?








Maybe clear CMOS will help to set it right? 
... and i BIOS, after I enter Unlock Cores option there, and Manual, I can see all 6 cores enabled
















Quote:



As for overclocking it, it should be the same as with your previous quad core, the only thing you have to watch out for is the CPU voltage. I would use 1.4v max, since your Thuban will probably fry the VRMs with higher voltage.


Right, so hopefully when all six cores will be visible in the system (of course I will disable TurboCache) 1.3 V should be enough to get 3.8 GHz ?

Quote:



Remember tons of other members here have fried their VRMs with their hexas and even quads (me included). Keep temps in check and always listen for the squealing of the VRMs if you are stress testing. If you hear the squealing, stop all stress testing programs and lower your voltage/overclock.


Thanks for the advice and I remember that some of you fried this board "thanks to" Thuban CPU and much overclocking.

Quote:



You could alternately disable 2 cores and try to overclock it higher than your previous quad core, but 6 cores running at 3.8ghz-3.9ghz is better than 4 cores running 4ghz+ when it comes to multi-threaded apps.


Well, I think I'll stick with those 6 cores (when I see them finally in the system








Isn't it strange that my system shows only 4 cores... I mean - maybe this chip is broken down? I just don't know what to think about it...

Quote:



EDIT: Your lapping on the Mugen 2 looks wonderful! It seems precise and flat, exactly what a lapped surface should be.


Thanks







I spent 4 hours in total to lap it. Didn't use any polishing paste or sth like that. I started with lapping water paper with grit 800 then in order 1000, 1200, 1500 and finally 2000








I hope that my final temperature will drop 2 or 3 degrees down because I applied Arctic Silver 5 for that.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Check your ACC settings and make sure everything is set to Auto. Sounds like you have it set to 4 cores.


After clearing my CMOS I set everything like it should be. 
ACC shows only 4 cores but I set it to AUTO and ... still 4 cores visible :/ 
Meanwhile, while I was saving my settings in Bios my computer shutted down (unexpectedly) the system for 3 seconds and woke up again :/ Sth is wrong.

Maybe I should update BIOS to its newest release or maybe it's a hardware problem? I just don't get it - everything should be fine. Power plugs 4/8 pins are in my opinion connected properly. I am starting to lose my mind








Any other suggestions?

----------
Edit:

Allright! The solution was as always very simple:










Now I have all six cores visible in Windows 7 U... and you want to know what was the reason I saw only four cores?

Here:










In *Boot Advanced options* I forgot to change the number from 4 to 6 (I will disable it because it really doesn't affect booting performance, right?)

Oh! I have found the solution here --> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/86...l#post11316592

Thank you all for your suggestions!!!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


After clearing my CMOS I set everything like it should be. 
ACC shows only 4 cores but I set it to AUTO and ... still 4 cores visible :/ 
Meanwhile, while I was saving my settings in Bios my computer shutted down (unexpectedly) the system for 3 seconds and woke up again :/ Sth is wrong.

Maybe I should update BIOS to its newest release or maybe it's a hardware problem? I just don't get it - everything should be fine. Power plugs 4/8 pins are in my opinion connected properly. I am starting to lose my mind








Any other suggestions?

----------
Edit:

Allright! The solution was as always very simple:










Now I have all six cores visible in Windows 7 U... and you want to know what was the reason I saw only four cores?

Here:










In *Boot Advanced options* I forgot to change the number from 4 to 6 (I will disable it because it really doesn't affect booting performance, right?)

Oh! I have found the solution here --> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/86...l#post11316592

Thank you all for your suggestions!!!


Yeah try loading latest bios, if you already have it, try reloading it incase it was corrupt or something. Or maybe you got a dud chip and only 4/6 cores work? :S


----------



## theghostoftime1978

good old boot manager lol....ive done that before but with the memory allocation lol


----------



## Kokin

Glad you were able to sort things out.


----------



## jayflores

been tweaking msi stuff lately


----------



## FlawleZ

What do you have your CPU-NB voltage set to?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;15234041*
> good old boot manager lol....ive done that before but with the memory allocation lol


Right







Could you tell me about it ? What are advantages of playing with memory allocation? Never tried that before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15240601*
> Glad you were able to sort things out.


I am glad too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;15242696*
> been tweaking msi stuff lately


Very nice tweaking! Could you write down more detailed info about your settings in BIOS ... CPU-NB V for instance?

----

I've done some first attempts to overclock my new toy


















I haven't stressed it too much for the first time.... but my question is:
is this CPU V 1.3 ... is this too much for 3.6 GHz ?
You had tested Thubans a long time before me, so you are well orientated how to overclock six-core chip.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

pendrago said:


> Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me about it ? What are advantages of playing with memory allocation? Never tried that before.
> 
> yea dont know myself, did it by accident lol... i know about selecting cores, but memory didnt make much sense.


----------



## N2Gaming

Does any one know if MSI can release a bios to support the new BD chips on this board.


----------



## Kokin

I don't think this board has 942 pins for the socket, so it won't support BD regardless of a BIOS update.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

lol yea why bother, seems BD was a dud anyway with performance. either that or bios's aren't upto scratch yet...msi won't release a update to the 790fx boards, not compatible


----------



## N2Gaming

Ok thanks guys a friend was asking me. I'll pass the info along.


----------



## HobieCat

Does anybody know how much NB voltage I can give this board before it goes "boom"?

I would like to know it's limit for air cooling, and for dry ice cooling if anyone knows?


----------



## Kokin

When you say NB voltage, do you mean CPU-NB voltage or NB Voltage?

To my knowledge, CPU-NB Voltage can go up to 1.35-1.4V under aircooling, but this is for the CPU-NB Frequency and only affects the CPU. I would probably go as high as 1.45v-1.5v if you're watercooling, though for DICE, I have no idea. MSI has recommended 1.5v as your absolute max, but that wasn't applying to DICE.

As for NB voltage, I don't really see people go past 1.15v-1.25v. There's just no reason to go any higher. I personally keep mine at 1.15v-1.2v.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


When you say NB voltage, do you mean CPU-NB voltage or NB Voltage?

To my knowledge, CPU-NB Voltage can go up to 1.35-1.4V under aircooling, but this is for the CPU-NB Frequency and only affects the CPU. I would probably go as high as 1.45v-1.5v if you're watercooling, though for DICE, I have no idea. MSI has recommended 1.5v as your absolute max, but that wasn't applying to DICE.

As for NB voltage, I don't really see people go past 1.15v-1.25v. There's just no reason to go any higher. I personally keep mine at 1.15v-1.2v.


I mean NB voltage. Raising the NB voltage allows you to raise the FSB on this board well past what it can do at stock NB volts. With 1.30v on the NB I got it to 382 fsb, but I want to hit over 400, so I was wondering how high I could go.

As for CPU-NB voltage, you can go to 1.60v-1.65v on Dice and 1.80v-1.85v on LN2 in case you were wondering.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15334406*
> I mean NB voltage. Raising the NB voltage allows you to raise the FSB on this board well past what it can do at stock NB volts. With 1.30v on the NB I got it to 382 fsb, but I want to hit over 400, so I was wondering how high I could go.
> 
> As for CPU-NB voltage, you can go to 1.60v-1.65v on Dice and 1.80v-1.85v on LN2 in case you were wondering.


Ah, I forgot about NB voltage could affect FSB overclocking. I think I got up to 375 on 1.3v before, but the CPU and memory frequencies weren't what I desired.

Do you use the OC dial to increase FSB after bootup or do you just set it straight from the BIOS? I think I was able to cheat getting up to 380 or 381 using the OC dial, but it wasn't stable.

Thanks for the info about CPU-NB voltage, though I don't think I will dabble in DICE or LN2.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15349188*
> Ah, I forgot about NB voltage could affect FSB overclocking. I think I got up to 375 on 1.3v before, but the CPU and memory frequencies weren't what I desired.
> 
> Do you use the OC dial to increase FSB after bootup or do you just set it straight from the BIOS? I think I was able to cheat getting up to 380 or 381 using the OC dial, but it wasn't stable.
> 
> Thanks for the info about CPU-NB voltage, though I don't think I will dabble in DICE or LN2.


I would boot into windows at ~350-360 and then OC dial up from there. I'm only doing this for benchmarking, so it only has to be stable enough to run some short benches. I think I should be able to go past 1.4v on the NB if I get the board cold enough.

Thanks for everything, you've been quite helpful. +rep


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15349555*
> I would boot into windows at ~350-360 and then OC dial up from there. I'm only doing this for benchmarking, so it only has to be stable enough to run some short benches. I think I should be able to go past 1.4v on the NB if I get the board cold enough.
> 
> Thanks for everything, you've been quite helpful. +rep


I didn't even get to help, but instead you taught me.







+rep for you.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15349664*
> I didn't even get to help, but instead you taught me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you.


lol, well then in that case I'm glad I could help









I only know those limits because I've experienced them myself with this board while running DICE and LN2.


----------



## pendrago

OK. I have done some testing and ...

Under load - Intel Burn Test - 30 passes:










and after the test:










and Cache and Memory benchmark:










I know that voltage for both of CPU and CPU-NB are quite high but anything lower ended as failure in test.
That's the highest CPU-NB overclock I have ever hit on Phenoms II ... and it's a stable overclock.

The little problem is my memory. That was always this thing that held me back... I have tried to hit 1600 MHz with tight timings like 6-6-6-18-24 1T but with a voltage like 2.02 V it was always unstable.

My previous test with Prime95 was a failure because (that's my theory) Prime stresses memory very heavily (not like IBT).
My Ram Sticks hit 51*C under full load in Prime95 (blend) and in IBT it was only 38-43*C. After 1 hour one of the cores shutted down but the other 5 were still working without any problems.
Do you think it was because of very high temp on RAM ? Any way to cool those sticks down ? (this Scythe Mugen is just very good cooler but it takes a lot of space and a distance between Ram sticks and an egde of Mugen is like 5 mm (and I have seated them in bank 3 and 4).

Now, I am going to test if it is better to rise memory clock speed to 1700 MHz but with loose timings like 7-7-7-20-27 (need to change these Patriots because it actually limits my all OC.

One more thing. Even if in my previous test with Prime95 was not 100% stable (because of this heat probably) do you reckon that actually my system is stable now? Well, it's I can assume that I will never use all 6 cores with 100 % load for 4 h or more (in everyday use? .... nahhh)


----------



## jayflores

very good tweaking pendrago!

try to hit atleast 4ghz on all cores.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

heres my memory at current. ive dropped my cpu overclock down to 3.8ghz as its starting to get a bit warm here in australia


----------



## Alex132

That's a lot of volts for 3.8Ghz?

Heck I got that with 1.375v on my 965 IIRC.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;15418729*
> That's a lot of volts for 3.8Ghz?
> 
> Heck I got that with 1.375v on my 965 IIRC.


was yours a C2 or C3 chip...C2 needs more volts for same overclock.


----------



## jaime4i

need your expertise fellow users. Im currently using MSI 790FX-GD70and AMD Phenom II X4 965 B.E. i would like to upgrade my memory to 16B @ 4GB each stick.

what memory would you suggest t me. i really need help to this. dont what to increase @ a higher frequency, im satisfied with 133mhz. the only memory that are available in my place are kingston, G Skill & corsair. but upon reading the speckz, the latency are higher... im a bit confused now what to order. thanks


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaime4i;15453983*
> need your expertise fellow users. Im currently using MSI 790FX-GD70and AMD Phenom II X4 965 B.E. i would like to upgrade my memory to 16B @ 4GB each stick.
> 
> what memory would you suggest t me. i really need help to this. dont what to increase @ a higher frequency, im satisfied with 133mhz. the only memory that are available in my place are kingston, G Skill & corsair. but upon reading the speckz, the latency are higher... im a bit confused now what to order. thanks


if your only intention is to increase memory size, then any brand will do.







but if you'l ask me, id go corsair allll day.. i just cant release my g.skill







)

1333-1600 with tight timings are better. than to boot 1800-2133 above cas9


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;15456152*
> if your only intention is to increase memory size, then any brand will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you'l ask me, id go corsair allll day.. i just cant release my g.skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1333-1600 with tight timings are better. than to boot 1800-2133 above cas9


This board with his 965be will never be able to run at high frequencies, especially with 16GB of ram. The limit is around 1850mhz with 4GB, and that can only be achieved through the operating system, I highly doubt that it would be able to boot there.

That being said, I think a good 1600mhz kit with 7-8-7 timings would be perfect, like one of these two kits:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231431
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226203

For a less expensive alternative, these 1333mhz 7-7-7 kits should work well:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231402
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231440


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;15376268*
> very good tweaking pendrago!
> 
> try to hit atleast 4ghz on all cores.


And I tried but the result is ... dissapointing.



















What is the worst thing it's just simply unstable.

It passes memtest quite good but in IBT or Lynx not mentioning Prime95 it fails all time.
I just don't know what should I set and what part of my rig is holding me back.
Is it CPU ? = more volts 1.45V? 1.47V = and that means it will be hotter.

Is it my board? When disabled 2 cores in BIOS system shutted down. I had been waiting for a few second and nothing and then it has woken up :/ = BIOS update???

PSU ? - I didn't measure voltages using mulitmeter but after I Oc'ed it to 3.8 GHz and my GPU to 900/1800/2032 I noticed voltage dropdown from 12.1440 V to 12.05 V ...and it's the Corsair 850 W so it should be rock stable :/

I assume it could be also memory overheating - In Prime95 after one hour it reaches 50*C.

Funny thing ... Do you see in Bios in ACC setting only four cores ?








Because I do. I disabled ACC feature anyway.

I think it's just a crappy CPU model :/ Batch number is sth like 10571.


----------



## jayflores

increase vcore to 1.43-1.45v


----------



## redfrog

Hi
I need 16GB of RAM for my 790FX-GD70

Per MSI test results they list Kingston KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX.

Any recommendations on 16 GB

Thank you


----------



## Alex132

Basically any DDR3 1333-1866Mhz RAM will do (you'd want 4x4Gb)


----------



## redfrog

I found these 4GB memory from Kingston

Kingston Technology HyperX 16 GB Kit (4x4 GB Modules) 16 Quad Channel Kit 1600 (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM KHX1600C9D3K4/16GX

Question there voltage is 1.65V will the BIOS or mobo detect the voltage needed for these memory?

Thank you in advance for replies


----------



## Alex132

1.65v is perfectly fine for this motherboard


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;15605366*
> 1.65v is perfectly fine for this motherboard


Yup, I've done over 1.9v on this mobo.


----------



## Kokin

My RAM's stock is 1.95v and it's been that way for over two years. I can attest that this board can do at least 2.05v, at least IF your RAM can handle it.


----------



## AndreL

I was having a problem with mine but now it went back to noramal, the issue was it wouldn't install flash but I think it just did. But my post on the board keeps flashing between 45 and 44 but the booke says nothing about that so can you help me. Also I looked on this site http://www.postcodemaster.com/inteldk440lx.shtml but the only problem is this is for intel and for a regular post card. Did msi stick with the normal codes of the post card or is it different for them. One last thing is that I still have the original drivers so I havn't upgraded them so should I, I have not ran into any problems but this one so I don't know ....

4 core AMD x4 965
4gb ram
Win 7 64


----------



## jck

Anyone running a 960T unlocked with the 790FX-GD70?

I wanna get one and unlock it (if possible). I figured if it can handle the 1100T, then a 960T would work fine even unlocked to 6 cores.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> Anyone running a 960T unlocked with the 790FX-GD70?
> I wanna get one and unlock it (if possible). I figured if it can handle the 1100T, then a 960T would work fine even unlocked to 6 cores.


I ran a 1055t on my 790FX-GD70 for over a year without any problems whatsoever, so I think a 960T would be fine.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> Anyone running a 960T unlocked with the 790FX-GD70?
> I wanna get one and unlock it (if possible). I figured if it can handle the 1100T, then a 960T would work fine even unlocked to 6 cores.


Some lucky people can run overclocked Thubans on this board, but most people are forced to run Thubans in only slightly overclocked speeds due to the frailty of the components. With a 960T, you should be able to use up to 1.45-1.5V as long as your temps are in check. If you unlock successfully and have 2 fully functional cores, you may be forced to run at lower voltages, due to the higher TDP of 6 cores.


----------



## Alex132

Don't forget to actively cool the motherboard when doing so, the mosfet/vrm/SB/NB temps can rise exponentially without any form of active cooling.


----------



## arc1880

Greetings. I just completed my first build in 2 years last night with the 790FX-GD70, Phenom II X2 555 BE, Hyper 212 Evo. I noticed that the heatsink fan is always on max rpm when the systems is on. I have not messed with the bios settings at all. Is there some setting that I need to change in order for the system to regulate the CPU fan speed depending on the load of the CPU? I'm coming from a Core 2 Duo build from 2 years ago that automatically regulated the fan speed. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Btw I have updated my bios to the latest 1.17 (1.H) version.


----------



## Trikster04

*so this is what happens when you get bored.....*









.
.
.
.
.
.
*after you do something like this








*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kokin

^ I wish I could say impressive, but I can't.









My tip for you would be to lower your HT Link speed one multiplier down and increase your CPU-NB frequency a few multipliers higher.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> Greetings. I just completed my first build in 2 years last night with the 790FX-GD70, Phenom II X2 555 BE, Hyper 212 Evo. I noticed that the heatsink fan is always on max rpm when the systems is on. I have not messed with the bios settings at all. Is there some setting that I need to change in order for the system to regulate the CPU fan speed depending on the load of the CPU? I'm coming from a Core 2 Duo build from 2 years ago that automatically regulated the fan speed. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Btw I have updated my bios to the latest 1.17 (1.H) version.


It only takes a few seconds to find and change the settings in your BIOS.

1) Press Delete during POST to bring up BIOS.
2) Select H/W Monitor
3) Change CPU Smart Fan Target to your desired temperature.
4) Change CPU Min.FAN speed(%) to the lowest speed you prefer.
5) Press F10 to Save Exit out of BIOS.

Play around with what settings you like best and change to whatever suits you. Good luck!
P.S. If you find this useful, please click the +rep button below so I can reach my 2nd flame (100 rep)


----------



## Alex132

Best I could get with this motherboard was this:


















(Note - I was using budget 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.65v RAM at that time. Got it to 1400Mhz 7-7-7-19 1.65v







)


----------



## HobieCat

If you have the right ram, this motherboard is capable of some very good speeds.


----------



## Cele303

back in the days, playing with dominator gt hypers, it was nice memory oc motherboard


----------



## arc1880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It only takes a few seconds to find and change the settings in your BIOS.
> 1) Press Delete during POST to bring up BIOS.
> 2) Select H/W Monitor
> 3) Change CPU Smart Fan Target to your desired temperature.
> 4) Change CPU Min.FAN speed(%) to the lowest speed you prefer.
> 5) Press F10 to Save Exit out of BIOS.
> Play around with what settings you like best and change to whatever suits you. Good luck!
> P.S. If you find this useful, please click the +rep button below so I can reach my 2nd flame (100 rep)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1311485/width/525/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1311490/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1311493/width/600/height/450


Thanks Kokin for the assistance. I did hit the rep button and I think it worked. I noticed that you had a Phenom II X2 555. Were you able to unlock your cores? If so, have you tried overclocking all 4 cores? Last night I was able to unlock the 2 extra cores on my X2 555. I ran Prime95 for about 8 hours and it looks good. I plan on testing more tonight. After further stress testing I'm planning to overclock and I was just wondering some recommended settings or guidelines on overclocking with this particular motherboard.


----------



## Kokin

^ Wow those are some crazy RAM overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> Thanks Kokin for the assistance. I did hit the rep button and I think it worked. I noticed that you had a Phenom II X2 555. Were you able to unlock your cores? If so, have you tried overclocking all 4 cores? Last night I was able to unlock the 2 extra cores on my X2 555. I ran Prime95 for about 8 hours and it looks good. I plan on testing more tonight. After further stress testing I'm planning to overclock and I was just wondering some recommended settings or guidelines on overclocking with this particular motherboard.


Thanks for the rep.









Yes, I have unlocked both cores and they are fully functional cores. I have my chip clocked at 4ghz with 1.46v, my CPU-NB is at 2800mhz with 1.33v. I'll take more photos of my BIOS settings when I get home after school/work.

There isn't much to overclocking, but I recommend only changing one setting at a time. So slowly increase your CPU frequency and find the limit, then you can move on to CPU-NB, and finally RAM. What cooler are you using for your CPU? That will decide how far you can overclock your CPU and NB.


----------



## Trikster04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> ^ I wish I could say impressive, but I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tip for you would be to lower your HT Link speed one multiplier down and increase your CPU-NB frequency a few multipliers higher.
> 
> *SNIP*


Thanks, honestly I was just messing around with it. "IF" I can run it stable, I'll try to turn it up some more. Unfortunately I'm still a newb at the whole overclocking.


----------



## arc1880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> ^ Wow those are some crazy RAM overclocks.
> Thanks for the rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have unlocked both cores and they are fully functional cores. I have my chip clocked at 4ghz with 1.46v, my CPU-NB is at 2800mhz with 1.33v. I'll take more photos of my BIOS settings when I get home after school/work.
> There isn't much to overclocking, but I recommend only changing one setting at a time. So slowly increase your CPU frequency and find the limit, then you can move on to CPU-NB, and finally RAM. What cooler are you using for your CPU? That will decide how far you can overclock your CPU and NB.


Well, I just purchased a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Also, currently I'm mixing my DDR3 memory. 4gb of PC 1333 (10666) Corsair XMS 3 and 8gb of PC 1333 (10666) GSkill Ripjaw X. I'm not sure what negative effects mixing the memory will have on overclocking.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trikster04*
> 
> Thanks, honestly I was just messing around with it. "IF" I can run it stable, I'll try to turn it up some more. Unfortunately I'm still a newb at the whole overclocking.


Post your questions/concerns about any settings and I'll be happy to help you figure it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> Well, I just purchased a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Also, currently I'm mixing my DDR3 memory. 4gb of PC 1333 (10666) Corsair XMS 3 and 8gb of PC 1333 (10666) GSkill Ripjaw X. I'm not sure what negative effects mixing the memory will have on overclocking.


That's a decent cooler from the reviews I've read, you should reach at least 3.8ghz with that. Mixing memory and using all 4 slots might slightly limit your overclock. Using all 4 slots puts more stress on the IMC, so it leaves less room for overclocks for your RAM and CPU-NB. I'll try to get those BIOS settings on here tonight.


----------



## arc1880

So far the Hyper 212 Evo has been working well on my CPU. I took a suggestion settings from a guy and got it up to 4Ghz but I was concerned with the heat coming from the North Bridge so I decided to turn it down a bit. I have been running on 3.875Ghz for the past 3 days and so far so good.

I was thinking of resetting everything back and doing what you suggested. Change the settings one at a time to find the limit. But my concern is the temperatures on the North and South bridge chipsets. They became very hot to the touch when at 3.9-4Ghz.

Does the 790FX-GD70 have a temperature sensor for the Northbridge and Southbridge?


----------



## hitoriko

Hi guys,

Wow its been ages since i posted!

Anyways Christmas is coming and im looking to give my Computer a bit more of a kick, i think at the moment the only thinkg holding me back is the CPU & GPU.

Has anyone tried using one of the new 8-core FX CPU? i'd rather not go and buy a new board as i think this one is fantastic, and if i can get another 8months out of it but with a new CPU it would be fantastic. I Checked MSI but they dont list them on the support list which i find odd as i've read online that the 760 boards can support them.

Any info from the wise would be fantastic

Cheers


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Wow its been ages since i posted!
> Anyways Christmas is coming and im looking to give my Computer a bit more of a kick, i think at the moment the only thinkg holding me back is the CPU & GPU.
> Has anyone tried using one of the new 8-core FX CPU? i'd rather not go and buy a new board as i think this one is fantastic, and if i can get another 8months out of it but with a new CPU it would be fantastic. I Checked MSI but they dont list them on the support list which i find odd as i've read online that the 760 boards can support them.
> Any info from the wise would be fantastic
> Cheers


To be honest, you're not going to see any performance jump from your 955 to any of the Bulldozer chips. In some cases, you may even see a performance loss. Unless what you're doing makes use of multiple threads (encoding for example), it's not worth the money for a new board and CPU. I would much rather recommend the 2500K and P67/Z68 mobo if you were to purchase a CPU+mobo. Three of my friends just upgraded to or built a 2500k rig and they are extremely happy with the performance (enough to make me jealous







). However, even with a 2500K, you won't see a big jump from your 955, so I'd much rather recommend a 2nd 560Ti or just save that money.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> So far the Hyper 212 Evo has been working well on my CPU. I took a suggestion settings from a guy and got it up to 4Ghz but I was concerned with the heat coming from the North Bridge so I decided to turn it down a bit. I have been running on 3.875Ghz for the past 3 days and so far so good.
> I was thinking of resetting everything back and doing what you suggested. Change the settings one at a time to find the limit. But my concern is the temperatures on the North and South bridge chipsets. They became very hot to the touch when at 3.9-4Ghz.
> Does the 790FX-GD70 have a temperature sensor for the Northbridge and Southbridge?


The Northbridge is normally called Temp2 in Speedfan, though it can run safely up to 80°C(this comes directly from MSI). I've personally never seen mine past 55°C, even during the summer, so I'm sure you're still within safe limits. You don't have to worry about the Southbridge period.

Here are my BIOS settings that I promised:


----------



## NCoastTweaker

I found this on one of the OCZ forums, but its just the opposite of what your using for the CPU and CPU-NB voltages... your using the 3rd and 4th settings which in the pic below are notated with OFFSETS... and the pic says to leave at auto...

So what are the right settings to use... (is the pic and its descriptions wrong?)
I got the pic from this link..
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?55369-GD70-and-955-tests...Now-open-for-discussion...beta-bios-136-now-available-post-7&p=380767&viewfull=1#post380767


----------



## Kokin

^
That picture is what many members and users of this thread originally referred to before. However, some of the active main members discovered and tested that using only the 3rd/4th voltage (leaivng the 1st/2nd on Auto) allowed for no offsets and you could set them at higher voltages without being limited by the BIOS. They also discovered the actual voltages came from the 3rd/4th voltages, not the 1st/2nd as the picture says.

You could use all 4 voltages if you'd like though. I recommend not going past 1.4v for the 1st voltage and not past 1.3v for the 2nd voltage. The 3rd/4th could be set to what voltage you really want to use.


----------



## Krymson

Hello!
I am having problems getting my new Corsair Vengeance 16gb DDR3 to clock to 1600mhz at 9-9-9-24 1.5v, but more importantly i cant get it to go to 1333mhz (would be more then happy with)at 9-9-9-24 manual, 1.5v manual ( have also tried 1.55) and 1:4 FSBRAM the highest is 800Mhz.

Oddly enough the BIOS recognized it running at 1600mhz in bios and start up, but CPU-Z and AMD Overdrive both 800mhz

Any help would be much appreciated
Thanks

Krymson


----------



## Alex132

800Mhz = 1600Mhz

Basically double that '800' number and you will get your rated speed in Mhz

(As DDR = Double Data Rate)


----------



## Krymson

Oh,damn. Nice to know that the bios was correct =).
Thanks for your time ^_^.


----------



## Trikster04

Question for y'all:

Can I move data drives (no OS, just files) from one MB to another without losing data?


----------



## MARSTG

drives are alone or in a RAID matrix? youi should be able to do both as long as on the other controller it would also be a similar matrix already configured in the bios, you just attach the drive and install the driver if the chipset is different


----------



## Trikster04

no Raid, just use as separate data drives. (makes me feel a lil safer to only lose one drive than all in an array)


----------



## arc1880

I know this question doesn't really belong here, but no one in the HAF club is answering my question. Do any of you guys use rubber fan mounts? If so, where is a good place to purchase them?


----------



## Trikster04

frozenPC has them, and few other sites. Think on the Vendor's forum they have links to different places that may have them


----------



## arc1880

Most of the ones that I've found are too big. The mounting holes in the front of my case are about 3mm. Most rubber mounts are 5mm or larger.


----------



## Trikster04

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g33...r_Fan_Silencers-60mm_Fan_Silencers-Page1.html

That's for 60mm fans, but all the other mounts were for larger. Not sure if thats what you were looking for


----------



## arc1880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trikster04*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g33...r_Fan_Silencers-60mm_Fan_Silencers-Page1.html
> 
> That's for 60mm fans, but all the other mounts were for larger. Not sure if thats what you were looking for


I've been looking for ones that fit through a 3mm hole and so far no luck.


----------



## muhd86

i am geting a 965be cpu and msi 790fx mobo -- plan to pc the cpu to 4ghz - is this possible as its my 1st time on the amd side -- also can i do quad crossfire on this mobo .

is oc amd cpu easier then intel cpu -- coz i mostly acustomed to intel ..

any help


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i am geting a 965be cpu and msi 790fx mobo -- plan to pc the cpu to 4ghz - is this possible as its my 1st time on the amd side -- also can i do quad crossfire on this mobo .
> is oc amd cpu easier then intel cpu -- coz i mostly acustomed to intel ..
> any help


4ghz is possible with the right cooling, and it shouldn't be all that difficult to get there. And yes, the board can do quadfire.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i am geting a 965be cpu and msi 790fx mobo -- plan to pc the cpu to 4ghz - is this possible as its my 1st time on the amd side -- also can i do quad crossfire on this mobo .
> is oc amd cpu easier then intel cpu -- coz i mostly acustomed to intel ..
> any help


As mentioned, 4Ghz is very possible. It will depend on your CPU (each has its own limits) and your cooler. You will most likely need a voltage bump in order to get 4Ghz stable. Ask your questions here when you do start overclocking, so we can help you get it stable.









Quadfire is also possible, though AMD chips tend to bottleneck anything past 2 GPUs.


----------



## spacestation

So for the FSBRAM ratios, are the only options the 4 that are present in the bios? I'm running 1333 9-9-9-24, and the only option that lets my computer boot up pretty much is the 1:2 option (putting the DRAM frequency at 1120).

FSB is at 280, over clocked to 3920.

If I change the ratios to 1:4 or something in between, the DRAM frequency increases to beyond 1600 and my computer can't run that I guess.

I get most of how adjusting ram ratios works, but this confuses me.

Unless I'm totally wrong, which given this is my first over clock, I'd be willing to put money on.


----------



## kvamme9899

Krymson what bios are you running?
I am trying to get my corsair to even be recognized and it wont see it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> So for the FSBRAM ratios, are the only options the 4 that are present in the bios? I'm running 1333 9-9-9-24, and the only option that lets my computer boot up pretty much is the 1:2 option (putting the DRAM frequency at 1120).
> FSB is at 280, over clocked to 3920.
> If I change the ratios to 1:4 or something in between, the DRAM frequency increases to beyond 1600 and my computer can't run that I guess.
> I get most of how adjusting ram ratios works, but this confuses me.
> Unless I'm totally wrong, which given this is my first over clock, I'd be willing to put money on.


Yes, you only have those 4 options. You can always move your FSB higher and move your CPU, CPU-NB, and HT Link Multipliers lower. I suggest just using the multipliers to overclock if you have a Black Edition chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvamme9899*
> 
> Krymson what bios are you running?
> I am trying to get my corsair to even be recognized and it wont see it.


So your RAM isn't showing up at all in the BIOS? This is actually the first case I've seen where anyone has had trouble with RAM not being seen. Which version are you running right now?


----------



## kvamme9899

I didnt articulate well in a heated moment lol. Bios sees the memory but it wont boot. I am on 1.3 and trying to update via usb and try then. So much for trusting Live Update. its 1.3 I bought it march 09.


----------



## spacestation

Appreciate the quick reply! I don't have a black edition unfortunately :-(

So then if the board is rated for 1333mhz ram, how far can you over clock that? Does the depend on the ram or the mb? Notice people running 1600mhz

Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacestation

I updated to latest (1.17? The one from February 2010)

Just use m-flash in the bios.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvamme9899

Bios update worked and I have it at 1600. When i boot up it sees 12 or 8 if i take the ocz out.

When i go into windows system show 12 or 8 respectively , but task manager shows 3325MB either way. Control Center and CPU-Z show all the memory.

Any ideas?

Thank You


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> Appreciate the quick reply! I don't have a black edition unfortunately :-(
> So then if the board is rated for 1333mhz ram, how far can you over clock that? Does the depend on the ram or the mb? Notice people running 1600mhz
> Thanks!
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


The stock rating is 1333mhz (667mhz), but you can run RAM as high as your RAM and CPU's IMC can go. Most AMD chips can run up to 1600mhz-1800mhz (800-900mhz), though Thubans have better chances of reaching higher. I've been able to go as high as about 1756mhz (somewhere around there), but overclocking RAM has no real benefits for casual usage and gaming, so I brought it down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvamme9899*
> 
> Bios update worked and I have it at 1600. When i boot up it sees 12 or 8 if i take the ocz out.
> When i go into windows system show 12 or 8 respectively , but task manager shows 3325MB either way. Control Center and CPU-Z show all the memory.
> Any ideas?
> Thank You


Glad that update worked for you! Are you using a 32-bit OS by any chance? You'll need a 64-bit OS to use 4GB and higher.


----------



## spacestation

Nice, thanks. In regards to over clocking ram, from what I've gathered when you change the cycles (9-9-9-24) or whatever they're called, that improves ram performance.

Is there any kind of math to follow when attempting to change those values? Or does one just decrease them one by one? I tried changing them to 8-8-8-23 and my comp wouldn't start lol (also increased dram voltage incase that was the issue).

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=55546&vpn=996768&manufacture=Mushkin%20Enhanced

Is the ram I'm using. 8 gb, 4 sticks. I think the ram sucks, came with mb probably going to invest in better ram soon.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokin

If the main purpose of your rig is to play games, just leave your RAM at stock settings. I've tested my RAM from 1066mhz-1800mhz with timings from 6-6-6-18 to 9-9-9-27(even up to CAS10) and I see no difference in FPS, only memory benchmarks.

Hmm as for RAM settings, AMD systems prefer tighter (lower) timings than higher clock speeds. You normally drop your clocks in order to go down in timings.

For example, my RAM at stock:

1600mhz @ 1.95v (yes it's high for DDR3, but it that's my stock voltage)
Timings are 7-7-7-20-27-1T (make sure you change the timings for each stick)

At the same voltage, I can make it run:

1333mhz with 6-6-6-18-24-1T timings.

It nets me just about the same performance though the 1600mhz gets slightly better benchmarks. I've also gone as high as 2.05v for my RAM, though it's higher-voltage RAM, so don't expect yours to not fry if you go over 1.65v. I don't have a lot of experience with other RAM, but with building rigs for my friends, I've found it was best to stick to stock since other settings tended to not boot up or BSOD and there isn't any benefits of overclocking RAM.


----------



## spacestation

Thanks for the info! It's not a bad mobo, put it through a lot so far.

If I were to shoot for 4ghz, would it be a good idea to disable 2 of the cores on my 6 core processor? Just hoping not to fry the mobo in the process. Plus I only use it for gaming, and apparently most games aren't designed to use 6 cores effectively anyway.

As long as I underclock this RAM (1866mhz), it'll work fine on this mobo?

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=62704&promoid=1065

Thanks!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> Thanks for the info! It's not a bad mobo, put it through a lot so far.
> If I were to shoot for 4ghz, would it be a good idea to disable 2 of the cores on my 6 core processor? Just hoping not to fry the mobo in the process. Plus I only use it for gaming, and apparently most games aren't designed to use 6 cores effectively anyway.
> As long as I underclock this RAM (1866mhz), it'll work fine on this mobo?
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=62704&promoid=1065
> Thanks!


It wouldn't be a bad idea to disable two cores, but it isn't necessary. I've run my 6 core on this mobo at over 5.1ghz and 1.7v without any trouble (with dry ice) and over 4.2ghz and 1.5v on air for the better part of a year. But if gaming is the only thing you're going to be doing then having 6 cores over 4 cores isnt really an advantage at all, so go ahead and disable 2 cores.

As for the ram, it's much more dependant on the CPU than the motherboard. You might get lucky and have a CPU that can handle the ram at those speeds, but it's more than likely that your ram will top out at ~1800mhz with your CPU.


----------



## FlawleZ

Not sure who all still checks this thread or not, but It's been bugging lately to find out just how our 790FX GD70's compare to the latest and greatest 990FX boards as far as OC potential.

I know regarding the CPU overclock its 90% CPU potential and not the board, but I'm wondering more about the NB and RAM as well as overall efficiency and vdroop when pushing things on high end air setups. Anyone have any cases where their 790FX boards were in fact holding their clocks back any? And if anyone would recommend a board for 990FX would it always be the CHV? I'm tempted by the ASRock Fatality and even MSI's 990FX board.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Not sure who all still checks this thread or not, but It's been bugging lately to find out just how our 790FX GD70's compare to the latest and greatest 990FX boards as far as OC potential.
> I know regarding the CPU overclock its 90% CPU potential and not the board, but I'm wondering more about the NB and RAM as well as overall efficiency and vdroop when pushing things on high end air setups. Anyone have any cases where their 790FX boards were in fact holding their clocks back any? And if anyone would recommend a board for 990FX would it always be the CHV? I'm tempted by the ASRock Fatality and even MSI's 990FX board.


The GD70 is still a great board and I've experienced almost no vdroop whatsoever, even when pushing this board to it's max, but then it comes to 990fx boards I would definitely go with the CHV over the ASRock and the MSI. Everyone that I know that has a CHV absolutely loves it, and most of them claim that it's the best board that they've ever used.


----------



## Kokin

I'd rather upgrade to Intel if I were to spend over $200 just for a motherboard upgrade, but that's just me. That being said, this motherboard has much life left in it


----------



## spacestation

I disabled 2 cores, my temps dropped right off the map. Whereas before I'd be sitting around 53-56C on full load in Linx at 3.8ghz on 6 cores, now it never goes passed 39C and I've set it up to 4.2ghz 4 cores.

Think this is a misread? I don't have anything special cooling the CPU. Corsair H50 w/ extra fan.

I have a feeling disabling two cores is throwing off the temps diode or something.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> I disabled 2 cores, my temps dropped right off the map. Whereas before I'd be sitting around 53-56C on full load in Linx at 3.8ghz on 6 cores, now it never goes passed 39C and I've set it up to 4.2ghz 4 cores.
> Think this is a misread? I don't have anything special cooling the CPU. Corsair H50 w/ extra fan.
> I have a feeling disabling two cores is throwing off the temps diode or something.


It's very possible. I have mine at 4ghz with 1.46v and NB at 2800mhz with 1.33v and I don't touch 40°C when I'm gaming. With LinX/IBT, I get up to 45°C. You may also be living in a very cold place, as Northern California isn't as cold as other places that actually snow.


----------



## spacestation

What program do you use to monitor the NB? I clocked mine up to ~2800mhz and it started to run really hot (according to speedfan anyway, like 68C+)

I'm picking up a fan to throw in the NB, and will be changing the thermal paste to help bring temps down.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> What program do you use to monitor the NB? I clocked mine up to ~2800mhz and it started to run really hot (according to speedfan anyway, like 68C+)
> I'm picking up a fan to throw in the NB, and will be changing the thermal paste to help bring temps down.


I don't monitor it, but it should be called Temp2 in SpeedFan, though that's for the Northbridge and VRMs heatsink. You could easily just take out the screws at the back of the motherboard and replace the pink gunk(takes a bit of effort to clean out) that MSI put in your South/Northbridge and you can use any thermal paste you have to improve temps.

The NB-CPU that you set to 2800mhz is part of your CPU, so you're only adding extra heat to your CPU cooler. The NB-CPU is what controls both your L3 cache and your CPU's IMC, so when you overclock it, you'll see much better L3 cache speeds and your RAM will benchmark slightly better. In normal usage/gaming, there isn't a noticeable different between stock and 3000mhz, so you may want to keep it at 2000-2200mhz if you're running into overheating issues. Otherwise, just stick to 2800mhz and enjoy the free performance.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> I disabled 2 cores, my temps dropped right off the map. Whereas before I'd be sitting around 53-56C on full load in Linx at 3.8ghz on 6 cores, now it never goes passed 39C and I've set it up to 4.2ghz 4 cores.
> Think this is a misread? I don't have anything special cooling the CPU. Corsair H50 w/ extra fan.
> I have a feeling disabling two cores is throwing off the temps diode or something.


Well dropping cores would most definitely drop the total TDP thus your temps should be lower. How accurate they are is another question entirely. This problem existed on the 720 BE's as they tended to read about 8-10C lower than they actually were. I believe the diode takes an average from all cores so if any are disabled that's averaging a 0 with the rest of the active cores thus providing a lower than actual temperature. For Thuban to drop 2 cores it should be roughly a 95w TDP (cue in Zosma).


----------



## Kokin

^Very true. Going from my unlocked quad back down to a dual-core, I can go from 4.3ghz up to 4.5ghz with the same voltage.


----------



## N2Gaming

I just tried to post and it vanished into this air. Oh well.

Any way I just wanted to say that I have one of these boards all boxed up practically brand new and only used for a few months prior to me getting my sig MSI NF980-G65 board.

If any one would like to have it send me a PM and we can work out fhe details.

N2G


----------



## spacestation

Having trouble stabilizing my over clock..

FSB: 275
CPU Rat: 14x
CPU Freq: 3850mhz

NB Freq: 2750mhz
NB Rat: x10

DRAM Freq: 1466 (running 9-9-9-24 timings on a stock 1333mhz ram)

HT: 1925 (x7 multipler)

CPU Volt: 1.5
CPU-NB Volt: 1.275
CPU DDR-PHY: 1.22
DRAM: 1.61
NB Voltage 1.2
HT: 1.28
SB: 1.210

Rest it auto.

Computer BSODS after 6hrs prime95. Temps looks fine, cpu hits 49 - 50C, NB around 40C (air cooled in nb).

I don't get it.


----------



## Alex132

You have overclocked your RAM as well, rather lower the ratio to eliminate that from the plausible reasons from your BSODs. I have also found that my old 790FX GD-70 was terrible with FSB overclocking. And be careful with 4+1 vrms on the 790FX and your x6 CPU.


----------



## Kokin

I agree with lowering your RAM ratio, by overclocking the RAM and the CPU's IMC (NB-CPU), you're pushing your RAM way over its limits. Go for whatever is a step lower and try to lower timings to 8-8-8-24, if not stay with 9-9-9-24. Also, your CPU-NB voltage might be too low, which could be causing the BSOD. I typically see 1.3-1.35v or even higher when trying to get to 2700-2800mhz. As Alex mentioned, careful about going past 1.5v with your CPU. A lot of previous owners have blew their boards using even 1.45v with a Thuban, if you're one of the lucky ones who got decent VRMs and can reach 1.5v without blowing your VRMs, you may not find it worth it to go past that point.


----------



## spacestation

You think it's the ram that's causing the BSOD? I upped the voltage a bit on the cpu and cpu-nb, although it wouldn't make sense that the BSODs were being caused by not enough voltage considering they'd been running for serveral hrs fine..

I generally run ram through memtest before prime95 to check for errors.

Also you think 3.85ghz is reasonable for this board? Or should I go a little lower?

I'm using it for gaming primarily, and would like to keep it at 6 core.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Kokin

If your main purpose is to play games, I would just stick to settings that are stable for gaming. Before with my old 955, I had settings that wasn't always Prime95 stable, but could easily do 6-10hr gaming sessions without crashing. While it might be nicer to get Prime95 stable (for peace of mind), you have to remember you'll never get that kind of stress realistically, even when your CPU is running 100% in games like BF3.

If you're adamant about getting your overclock stable, I would suggest lowering your RAM ratio by one tick and testing it again. If still crashes, it just means either your CPU-NB or CPU overclocks are too high or lack voltage.

I do stress that you stay at or below 1.5v for CPU voltage, especially when you do stress testing. It may not blow up now, but by stressing it for many hours, you're making your VRMs very stressed and this could either cause them to blow up or it may reduce their lifespan meaning it will blow up later. I blew up my VRMs AFTER stress testing using 1.6v for less than an hour and when I switched it back to 1.45v and just did regular stuff, it ended up frying randomly. If your board is still under warranty, feel free to overclock to your heart's desire, but it's always a hassle to RMA and be out of action for a week or two.


----------



## Kokin

As long as your getting the gpu performance you like, you might as well keep it at 3.6-3.8ghz.


----------



## Alex132

For gaming AMD Phenom II / Thubans are not the way to go.
I blew my my Phenom II at 1.375v 3.8Ghz


----------



## spacestation

Yeah when I bought my computer I got the mobo cpu combo for a pretty good price, plus wasn't into overclocking or anything back then.

Stuck with it till I see a worthy upgrade or screw my current setup up.

Any recommendations for gaming AMD cpus?


----------



## Kokin

You have a good CPU already. Maybe disabling two cores to get to 4ghz would be worth it to you. The only game to really make use of all the cores would be BF3, so test having a quad clocked higher vs a hex clocked lower and see what FPS you are getting.

As far as I know, this board can handle Denebs/quad cores pretty well until 1.5v. I've been running 4ghz stable at 1.46v for over a year now and haven't had any problems with my unlocked quad.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You have a good CPU already. Maybe disabling two cores to get to 4ghz would be worth it to you. The only game to really make use of all the cores would be BF3, so test having a quad clocked higher vs a hex clocked lower and see what FPS you are getting.
> 
> As far as I know, this board can handle Denebs/quad cores pretty well until 1.5v. I've been running 4ghz stable at 1.46v for over a year now and haven't had any problems with my unlocked quad.


IIRC BF3 is nothing like BFBC2 when it comes to CPU-usage, rather quiet the opposite of not really noticing a THAT much of a difference between 2-4-6-8 cores. 3.8 -> 4Ghz is a SMALL difference, rather lower your RAM timings and overclock the northbridge. AMD loves low timings over high Mhz when it comes to RAM.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IIRC BF3 is nothing like BFBC2 when it comes to CPU-usage, rather quiet the opposite of not really noticing a THAT much of a difference between 2-4-6-8 cores. 3.8 -> 4Ghz is a SMALL difference, rather lower your RAM timings and overclock the northbridge. AMD loves low timings over high Mhz when it comes to RAM.


But wouldn't NB (L3 cache & CPU's IMC) + RAM timings make even less of a difference than a CPU bump in gaming? I think he should just stick to his current settings right now and just downclock whatever is causing instability.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IIRC BF3 is nothing like BFBC2 when it comes to CPU-usage, rather quiet the opposite of not really noticing a THAT much of a difference between 2-4-6-8 cores. 3.8 -> 4Ghz is a SMALL difference, rather lower your RAM timings and overclock the northbridge. AMD loves low timings over high Mhz when it comes to RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> But wouldn't NB (L3 cache & CPU's IMC) + RAM timings make even less of a difference than a CPU bump in gaming? I think he should just stick to his current settings right now and just downclock whatever is causing instability.
Click to expand...

NB + RAM Timings wont help in FPS (heck maybe a few FPS here and there) but it will significantly decrease loading times.


----------



## spacestation

My NB is about as high as it can go unless I reduce the CPU multiplier. I think I'll keep the 6 cores running, reduce it to 3.7ghz, keep the nb clocked in at around 2.8ghz and purchase this ram with reduced timings (maybe reduce it more as it'll be under clocked anyway):

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=57077&vpn=CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8&manufacture=Corsair

My cpu appeared to be stable at 3.8 with 1.48-1.49 volts. I had increased it to 1.5 to try and account for the bsoding.

I'll clock it down and see how low I can get the volts.

Ultimately if I blow my mobo, it's not a big deal (I'm looking for an excuse to buy a new one anyway).

However I'd rather not blow my cpu, which is think is unlikely anyway based on the crazy clocks/volts/temps I've seen other people run it at and appears to be running fine.


----------



## spacestation

Oh, and also I was looking into disabling two cores sometime back, and read that one should find out which of their cores is the "strong" set of cores (apparently they don't all perform equally) and disable the two that are the "worst".

What program would I check that would indicate which of the cpu cores are better than others?


----------



## BigXor

Can I use 2 Gentle Typhoon 0.56 amp fans on my CPU fan header (total 1.12 amps). Startup current is unknown. I will be setting them at 87.5% min until water loop heats up then they will spin up to 100%.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigXor*
> 
> Can I use 2 Gentle Typhoon 0.56 amp fans on my CPU fan header (total 1.12 amps). Startup current is unknown. I will be setting them at 87.5% min until water loop heats up then they will spin up to 100%.


As long as you don't surpass either 20 or 30W you should be fine. I had 3x Yate Loon High speeds connected to the 4-pin CPU fan header before and didn't have any problems. It was 3x (12V * 0.4A), so I was running about 15W (1.2A) at full speed.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> Oh, and also I was looking into disabling two cores sometime back, and read that one should find out which of their cores is the "strong" set of cores (apparently they don't all perform equally) and disable the two that are the "worst".
> What program would I check that would indicate which of the cpu cores are better than others?


There isn't any real program to check out the stability of each core, but what I have seen being done is that you can disable all the cores except for the one you want to test out and just see which can clock better or use lower voltages.


----------



## Alex132

There is a way.

Start up with 1 core (core 0), run SuperPi_Mod. See your best times for 16K-1M.
Start up with 1 core (core 1), run SuperPi_Mod. See your best times for 16K-1M.
Start up with 1 core (core 2), run SuperPi_Mod. See your best times for 16K-1M.

etc


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey fellers, anyone still come to this thread?

I had to reinstall my GD70, however, I was thinking of running my 1090T on it. I know that with the BIOS I have I can't run it. I've also read that the 1.H BIOS kills boards. Which BIOS can I use to run the x6's, also, what's the best way of flashing it?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> Hey fellers, anyone still come to this thread?
> I had to reinstall my GD70, however, I was thinking of running my 1090T on it. I know that with the BIOS I have I can't run it. I've also read that the 1.H BIOS kills boards. Which BIOS can I use to run the x6's, also, what's the best way of flashing it?


I recommend the 1.G or 1.16 as it's the one I've been using ever since it was released and has given me the best stability and overclockability, at least compared to the 10-15 older BIOS versions I've tried. Best way to flash it is through M-Flash in the BIOS, but I've also tried flashing via executable in Windows and that has worked flawlessly as well.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I recommend the 1.G or 1.16 as it's the one I've been using ever since it was released and has given me the best stability and overclockability, at least compared to the 10-15 older BIOS versions I've tried. Best way to flash it is through M-Flash in the BIOS, but I've also tried flashing via executable in Windows and that has worked flawlessly as well.


Thanks Kokin.

Is M-Flash via USB? I've never flashed this board. And what is the executable you're talking about?

Just installed both unlocked 6950's and, let's just say that this 720, even overclocked, is pegged at max and I'm getting some major stuttering. Didn't get any stuttering with my 1090T.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> Thanks Kokin.
> Is M-Flash via USB? I've never flashed this board. And what is the executable you're talking about?
> Just installed both unlocked 6950's and, let's just say that this 720, even overclocked, is pegged at max and I'm getting some major stuttering. Didn't get any stuttering with my 1090T.


Yes it's via USB. You simply put the BIOS file on the root directory of your USB and you just have to select it once you're in the M-Flash in the BIOS menu. If you download the MSI updater program, it will download BIOS versions that are executable through Windows. I do have the 1.G/1.16 BIOS file and several older versions in case you can't find it on the MSI website.

I also experience a lot of stuttering in BF3 when it comes to my 5870s with my B55/955 @ 4ghz, though they seem to do fine in other games. I'm hoping it is a RAM issue issue though, but I'll be finding out once I get those Samsung memory shipped to me.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yes it's via USB. You simply put the BIOS file on the root directory of your USB and you just have to select it once you're in the M-Flash in the BIOS menu. If you download the MSI updater program, it will download BIOS versions that are executable through Windows. I do have the 1.G/1.16 BIOS file and several older versions in case you can't find it on the MSI website.
> I also experience a lot of stuttering in BF3 when it comes to my 5870s with my B55/955 @ 4ghz, though they seem to do fine in other games. I'm hoping it is a RAM issue issue though, but I'll be finding out once I get those Samsung memory shipped to me.


I read over at the MSI forums that the best, and safest, way to flash the BIOS is by doing it through DOS. They actually created a utility that does it all for you. But trying to get the actual pertinent info is tedious. But the utility worked very well.Flashed to 1.16 (1.G) and all is well so far.

Next step, install x6.







I've heard bad things happen to the VRM's with the x6's on these. Not planning on doing any real OCing to it just yet. I want it on there cuz this 720 is killing me. It just doesn't have enough power to run some of the newer mutli-threaded games or handle powerful video cards in CFX/SLI.

But hey, thanks for all of your help.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> I read over at the MSI forums that the best, and safest, way to flash the BIOS is by doing it through DOS. They actually created a utility that does it all for you. But trying to get the actual pertinent info is tedious. But the utility worked very well.Flashed to 1.16 (1.G) and all is well so far.
> Next step, install x6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard bad things happen to the VRM's with the x6's on these. Not planning on doing any real OCing to it just yet. I want it on there cuz this 720 is killing me. It just doesn't have enough power to run some of the newer mutli-threaded games or handle powerful video cards in CFX/SLI.
> But hey, thanks for all of your help.


Some of the 790fx GD-70's don't have any trouble running X6's on them, but a few do have VRM problems. I'm lucky enough to have one without any VRM problems. I've run my X6 on it all the way up to 1.8v without any issues.



^That's a bad example because only 2 cores are active, but I did run it at full load on all six cores at 5100mhz @ 1.80v iirc.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> I read over at the MSI forums that the best, and safest, way to flash the BIOS is by doing it through DOS. They actually created a utility that does it all for you. But trying to get the actual pertinent info is tedious. But the utility worked very well.Flashed to 1.16 (1.G) and all is well so far.
> Next step, install x6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard bad things happen to the VRM's with the x6's on these. Not planning on doing any real OCing to it just yet. I want it on there cuz this 720 is killing me. It just doesn't have enough power to run some of the newer mutli-threaded games or handle powerful video cards in CFX/SLI.
> But hey, thanks for all of your help.


No problem at all.









For now, keep it at 1.4-1.45v max and see what that brings you up to. The extra 100-200mhz may not be worth the extra heat and risk of VRM failure. I do hope you have a good board that can handle some decent x6 OCing. As there are some people here who have terribly good luck with it.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Some of the 790fx GD-70's don't have any trouble running X6's on them, but a few do have VRM problems. I'm lucky enough to have one without any VRM problems. I've run my X6 on it all the way up to 1.8v without any issues.


Well that's good to hear. I wasn't planning on any crazy OC or anything, maybe 4.0GHz if it'll stabilize to my liking (24hrs of P95). Weren't most of the VRM issues due to poor, or no, contact with the cooler?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> No problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, keep it at 1.4-1.45v max and see what that brings you up to. The extra 100-200mhz may not be worth the extra heat and risk of VRM failure. I do hope you have a good board that can handle some decent x6 OCing. As there are some people here who have terribly good luck with it.


This chip is pretty good actually. On the Crosshair III, I had it up to 4.2GHz @ 1.42v. I didn't stress it or anything, I just wanted to see what it would take to get it there.
So far so good.Although, if I do decide to OC it more, I'll definitely put supplemental fans blowing at the VRM's etc.


----------



## spacestation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Some of the 790fx GD-70's don't have any trouble running X6's on them, but a few do have VRM problems. I'm lucky enough to have one without any VRM problems. I've run my X6 on it all the way up to 1.8v without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's a bad example because only 2 cores are active, but I did run it at full load on all six cores at 5100mhz @ 1.80v iirc.


Wowww wuut, you think that if you have a "newer" 790fx board, that they made improvements to the vrms? I'm stuck at a 3.7ghz clock because I'm afraid to go higher than 1.47v.. but would like to try and get more power out of the system.

What do you think? Temps aren't a problem, I load at around 48C currently


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Some of the 790fx GD-70's don't have any trouble running X6's on them, but a few do have VRM problems. I'm lucky enough to have one without any VRM problems. I've run my X6 on it all the way up to 1.8v without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's a bad example because only 2 cores are active, but I did run it at full load on all six cores at 5100mhz @ 1.80v iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> Wowww wuut, you think that if you have a "newer" 790fx board, that they made improvements to the vrms? I'm stuck at a 3.7ghz clock because I'm afraid to go higher than 1.47v.. but would like to try and get more power out of the system.
> 
> What do you think? Temps aren't a problem, I load at around 48C currently
Click to expand...

I killed mine with 3.8Ghz / 1.375v. They also stopped making this board in ~'07-'08. Any boards from then would just be old stock being resold, the tech wouldn't be any different.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I killed mine with 3.8Ghz / 1.375v. They also stopped making this board in ~'07-'08. Any boards from then would just be old stock being resold, the tech wouldn't be any different.


Considering the board was released around March 2009, I'm sure they kept making them past 2008.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacestation*
> 
> Wowww wuut, you think that if you have a "newer" 790fx board, that they made improvements to the vrms? I'm stuck at a 3.7ghz clock because I'm afraid to go higher than 1.47v.. but would like to try and get more power out of the system.
> What do you think? Temps aren't a problem, I load at around 48C currently


I would take the VRM heatsink off and make sure that it's making good contact with the vrm's before trying to push a high OC on this board.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I killed mine with 3.8Ghz / 1.375v. They also stopped making this board in ~'07-'08. Any boards from then would just be old stock being resold, the tech wouldn't be any different.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the board was released around March 2009, I'm sure they kept making them past 2008.
Click to expand...

derp meant '09-'10 or something like that


----------



## BlackOmega

I've pushed up to 1.60v in to my 720 before, and ran 1.55v for a while for 24/7 use without any issues, however, a 720 is no 1090T. I do monitor temps quite a bit though especially when reaching max OC. My NB only got to ~54C with 2 video cards in place. MB temp only gets to ~44C.

As for revisions and build dates, my board is rev. 1.0 and I bought it March of 2009. So far this has been a great board. I love all of the options in the BIOS, and now theres even more since I updated to the 1.G (1.16) BIOS.
Funny enough I was reading a review about the crosshair III a while back and they called the GD70 an inferior board. Yet this board has more PCIe slots, a more extensive BIOS and most importantly, my GD70 still works yet my Crosshair III needs to be RMA'd because it doesnt.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> Funny enough I was reading a review about the crosshair III a while back and they called the GD70 an inferior board. Yet this board has more PCIe slots, a more extensive BIOS and most importantly, my GD70 still works yet my Crosshair III needs to be RMA'd because it doesnt.


Yeah this board got a lot of beef because it was blowing up when Thubans were put into it, yet it's still one of the best of the 700/800 series motherboards. The features in the BIOS and motherboard alone already justify the (not so high) price of the board, more so now when it's very cheap to get it used. Looks-wise it's also very attractive, but that's subjective.


----------



## PuntyMario

Hello everyone
Im joining the game quite late but better late than never.
I had been roaming the threads and found out about the vrm problem with this board. that worries me alot and i want to take every preventive measure possible to avoid early death. currently im running an unlocked phenom x2 as a quad and oced it to 3.6 ghz but i wanted more core power so i ordered a 960t with the hope of getting 6. anyway the problem seems prominent with 6 cores.

im curious though as to why so many people bought this board despite its vrm issue. is it because it wasnt widely known yet? or was it just a small number of cases. when i bought this board it was an impulse buy. got it at ncix for 30 bucks and when i saw what it had i couldnt pass it up.

well my 960t should arrive within the week but until then if anyone could help me prepare that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> Hello everyone
> Im joining the game quite late but better late than never.
> I had been roaming the threads and found out about the vrm problem with this board. that worries me alot and i want to take every preventive measure possible to avoid early death. currently im running an unlocked phenom x2 as a quad and oced it to 3.6 ghz but i wanted more core power so i ordered a 960t with the hope of getting 6. anyway the problem seems prominent with 6 cores.
> im curious though as to why so many people bought this board despite its vrm issue. is it because it wasnt widely known yet? or was it just a small number of cases. when i bought this board it was an impulse buy. got it at ncix for 30 bucks and when i saw what it had i couldnt pass it up.
> well my 960t should arrive within the week but until then if anyone could help me prepare that would be much appreciated.


First of all, welcome to the thread and you will definitely love this board!









The problem is that this board was released a year before the Thubans (hexacores) even came out, so this board was designed for dual/quad cores. However, it can support hexacores with medium overclocking as it would fry if too much voltage was used for overclocking. If you do get a successful hexacore, I suggest you keep the CPU voltage between 1.4-1.45v as your max. If you feel like you want to push it more, then 1.5v should be your absolute max. Any more than this has resulted in dead VRMs over a period of time for many of the members here and of other motherboards. You will typically reach 3.8ghz-4.2ghz with those voltages as each CPU has its own limits.

If you don't really need the cores for multi-threaded applications like encoding, then keep the 960T as a quad core and overclock the crap out of it! The 960T is a locked Thuban and Thubans have been known to overclock pretty high compared to their quad core/Deneb siblings. If all you do is play games, web surf, watch videos, etc. you don't need much more than a quad core, even if you like to multi-task a lot.


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> First of all, welcome to the thread and you will definitely love this board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that this board was released a year before the Thubans (hexacores) even came out, so this board was designed for dual/quad cores. However, it can support hexacores with medium overclocking as it would fry if too much voltage was used for overclocking. If you do get a successful hexacore, I suggest you keep the CPU voltage between 1.4-1.45v as your max. If you feel like you want to push it more, then 1.5v should be your absolute max. Any more than this has resulted in dead VRMs over a period of time for many of the members here and of other motherboards. You will typically reach 3.8ghz-4.2ghz with those voltages as each CPU has its own limits.
> If you don't really need the cores for multi-threaded applications like encoding, then keep the 960T as a quad core and overclock the crap out of it! The 960T is a locked Thuban and Thubans have been known to overclock pretty high compared to their quad core/Deneb siblings. If all you do is play games, web surf, watch videos, etc. you don't need much more than a quad core, even if you like to multi-task a lot.


thanks for the advice and appreciate the warm welcome. I am a video editor and i use after effects alot as well as play game so the core count would help me. ive found that i couldnt overclock my phenom 560 higher than 3.6 ghz because it would become unstable. it seems though that the voltage control is all greyed out as auto and i cant seem to be able to change it. ive tried -+ keys and arrow keys, nothing seems to work. i dont know if bios ver affects this. i cant remember my bios ver and i cant check right now because im away from home but as soon as im back ill give it a check.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> thanks for the advice and appreciate the warm welcome. I am a video editor and i use after effects alot as well as play game so the core count would help me. ive found that i couldnt overclock my phenom 560 higher than 3.6 ghz because it would become unstable. it seems though that the voltage control is all greyed out as auto and i cant seem to be able to change it. ive tried -+ keys and arrow keys, nothing seems to work. i dont know if bios ver affects this. i cant remember my bios ver and i cant check right now because im away from home but as soon as im back ill give it a check.


That sounds right around the limits of the stock voltage, depending on what stock voltage you get (normally around 1.35v-1.4v). The PhenomII x2 560 is a revision C2 CPU, so it runs hotter and does not overclock as well as the newer C3 chips. I used to own an old C2 955 and it would only reach 3.8ghz-4ghz at over 1.5v, but with my 555/unlocked B55, it does up to 4.1-4.2ghz at around 1.5v. This board has a lot of options for overclocking and tweaking, so I find it weird that the options are grayed out.

You may want to update your BIOS to a version that supports the 960T, though there hasn't been any updated versions out lately, so I would suggest the 1.G/1.16 BIOS as it's what I've been using for over a year now and it's been the best one to date, at least compared to about 10 or so other BIOS versions I've tried in the past.


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That sounds right around the limits of the stock voltage, depending on what stock voltage you get (normally around 1.35v-1.4v). The PhenomII x2 560 is a revision C2 CPU, so it runs hotter and does not overclock as well as the newer C3 chips. I used to own an old C2 955 and it would only reach 3.8ghz-4ghz at over 1.5v, but with my 555/unlocked B55, it does up to 4.1-4.2ghz at around 1.5v. This board has a lot of options for overclocking and tweaking, so I find it weird that the options are grayed out.
> You may want to update your BIOS to a version that supports the 960T, though there hasn't been any updated versions out lately, so I would suggest the 1.G/1.16 BIOS as it's what I've been using for over a year now and it's been the best one to date, at least compared to about 10 or so other BIOS versions I've tried in the past.


alright ill give that bios a try when i get back home thanks


----------



## PuntyMario

alright well im back home and i got my new 960t cpu and im gonna try and unlock it to a 6 core. also im on bios 1.h i dunno if thatll cause problems or anything.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> alright well im back home and i got my new 960t cpu and im gonna try and unlock it to a 6 core. also im on bios 1.h i dunno if thatll cause problems or anything.


Good luck! You can always change BIOS versions if you're not happy with the one you have.


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Good luck! You can always change BIOS versions if you're not happy with the one you have.


aaand success i am running 6 cores stable at 1.35 v 3 ghz. ran a prime95 test for 4 hours and its held up. hoping this board will pull through


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> aaand success i am running 6 cores stable at 1.35 v 3 ghz. ran a prime95 test for 4 hours and its held up. hoping this board will pull through


Congrats! :thumb

You can probably hit 3.6ghz-3.7ghz on that voltage, maybe even 3.8ghz if you're lucky.


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Congrats! :thumb
> You can probably hit 3.6ghz-3.7ghz on that voltage, maybe even 3.8ghz if you're lucky.


yeah ill do some tests tomorow. just enjoying all the cores right now haha


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> alright well im back home and i got my new 960t cpu and im gonna try and unlock it to a 6 core. also im on bios 1.h i dunno if thatll cause problems or anything.


Good to hear that the 1.H BIOS did hose your board. There was a lot of people, on newegg reviews, that switched to the 1.H BIOS and their boards would POST anymore.
I updated mine to 1.G because I was worried about that. Although I did learn some cool stuff about the BIOS in this board. If for whatever reason you had gotten a bad flash, you can use a thumbstick and runa BIOS off of that so you can reflash it.


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> Good to hear that the 1.H BIOS did hose your board. There was a lot of people, on newegg reviews, that switched to the 1.H BIOS and their boards would POST anymore.
> I updated mine to 1.G because I was worried about that. Although I did learn some cool stuff about the BIOS in this board. If for whatever reason you had gotten a bad flash, you can use a thumbstick and runa BIOS off of that so you can reflash it.


yeah the not posting thing was probably because of a failed flash. i heard m flash was a goofy method


----------



## sumitlian

I had 890FX GD70 replaced over 790Fx GD70 (mosfet burn) by MSI. Now it got currupted too. Tried USB Flashing many time, bios was successfully flashed everytime. System starts but hangs at the time of booting. Now Its not detecting any boot devices Never had this type of problem before while blowing two 790fx gd70. After many days of testing it was not detecting any hdds. That was probably happening because of damaged Boot block (Boot rom, EEPROM). And I know we can flash system Rom (BIOS) but can't repair EEPROM in home.....I just throw it out of window, saved enough money till 3 months and bought Gigabyte UD5. Now I am happy.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> yeah the not posting thing was probably because of a failed flash. i heard m flash was a goofy method


I've heard the same thing. I went over to MSI forums and they have made a utility to flash it using DOS. Works flawlessly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> I had 890FX GD70 replaced over 790Fx GD70 (mosfet burn) by MSI. Now it got currupted too. Tried USB Flashing many time, bios was successfully flashed everytime. System starts but hangs at the time of booting. Now Its not detecting any boot devices Never had this type of problem before while blowing two 790fx gd70. After many days of testing it was not detecting any hdds. That was probably happening because of damaged Boot block (Boot rom, EEPROM). And I know we can flash system Rom (BIOS) but can't repair EEPROM in home.....I just throw it out of window, saved enough money till 3 months and bought Gigabyte UD5. Now I am happy.


When you were trying to flash it, were you using M-flash? Quite possibly the reason for your failed flash. Also, couldn't you just replace the BIOS chip to take care of your EEPROM issue? Or save a BIOS to a thumbstick and run it off of that? Sounds like the actual BIOS chip might've went bad.


----------



## nicoliani

Why is there not any new updates for the NB, chipset or any drivers for the motherboard, any than the ones that where included with the installation CD which is more than three years now?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> Why is there not any new updates for the NB, chipset or any drivers for the motherboard, any than the ones that where included with the installation CD which is more than three years now?


Nico there are new drivers. Just gotta know where to look







. http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx (pick appropriate operating system).


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> Why is there not any new updates for the NB, chipset or any drivers for the motherboard, any than the ones that where included with the installation CD which is more than three years now?


Even if you go to the product site, you will find the latest drivers were from Winter 2011.

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790FX-GD70.html#/?div=Driver&os=All


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Even if you go to the product site, you will find the latest drivers were from Winter 2011.
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790FX-GD70.html#/?div=Driver&os=All


I thought those drivers where the same as "AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver". So I guess this is specific for the MB. So do I still need the drivers BlackOmega linked me to?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> I thought those drivers where the same as "AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver". So I guess this is specific for the MB. So do I still need the drivers BlackOmega linked me to?


They are for the Southbridge and USB filters, though it didn't make a difference for me whether or not they were installed. However you can find the Sound drivers and Ethernet drivers there, which are better than the stock Windows drivers.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Even if you go to the product site, you will find the latest drivers were from Winter 2011.
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790FX-GD70.html#/?div=Driver&os=All
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those drivers where the same as "AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver". So I guess this is specific for the MB. So do I still need the drivers BlackOmega linked me to?
Click to expand...

Whether you need them or not is debatable. However, usually the newer drivers are more optimized. They _may_ help with stability.


----------



## nicoliani

I might be the last overclocker for the MSI 790FX-GD70 yet I'm doing it now and I'm starting slow since I'm a novice.
With starting slow I'm going to start with the CPU using AMD Overdrive Utility "Auto Clock".
My question is in the Performance Control/Auto Clock/Advanced Options there is a Clock Step being able to alter from 1-5 MHz. What should I enter there and what is Voltage Boost, is that anything I need to tick?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> I might be the last overclocker for the MSI 790FX-GD70 yet I'm doing it now and I'm starting slow since I'm a novice.
> With starting slow I'm going to start with the CPU using AMD Overdrive Utility "Auto Clock".
> My question is in the Performance Control/Auto Clock/Advanced Options there is a Clock Step being able to alter from 1-5 MHz. What should I enter there and what is Voltage Boost, is that anything I need to tick?


I would suggest doing overclocking through BIOS. But I also started my overclocking experience with AMD Overdrive, although since I haven't used that utility in over two years, I can't help you with the settings on there.

I would be against any type of automatic overclocking, it's really just better to do things manually, so you learn things yourself. For starters: in the BIOS, you can start raising CPU speed via the CPU multiplier and/or the FSB speed (normally at 200mhz), this means your CPU clock speed will be 200mhz x multiplier, (Ex: 200mhz x 20 for 4ghz). I can help you out more tonight if you don't get it, as I've got school to go to and a midterm to do.


----------



## nicoliani

I managed to find out about the Voltage Boost "This will allow OverDrive to increase power to the processor to fuel the extra speed."


----------



## nicoliani

This is what I got:
Quote:


> The result of last successful tune is:
> 
> Last CPU clock is: 2750 MHz
> Last HT Link ref. clock is: 220 MHz
> Last CPU multiplier is: 12.5 X


So I'm doing 2750/12,5= 220 Mhz

Since I can't change the multiplier in Overdrive more than 12,5 x, is changing the Base Clock I should do and change it to 220 MHz?
And what about the HT Link ref? Oh I see everything changed automatic. Although does the HT Link have anything to do with the NB?
*
Edit:*

The only benchmark I ran after the OC was RAM since it's the fastest to do now, and I could see improvement after the CPU OC.
I just can't figure out what it was that raised RAM clock speed to 1446 MHz


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I would suggest doing overclocking through BIOS. But I also started my overclocking experience with AMD Overdrive, although since I haven't used that utility in over two years, I can't help you with the settings on there.
> I would be against any type of automatic overclocking, it's really just better to do things manually, so you learn things yourself. For starters: in the BIOS, you can start raising CPU speed via the CPU multiplier and/or the FSB speed (normally at 200mhz), this means your CPU clock speed will be 200mhz x multiplier, (Ex: 200mhz x 20 for 4ghz). I can help you out more tonight if you don't get it, as I've got school to go to and a midterm to do.


In BIOS I can't go over 12,5 X on the multiplier. And it's default is 12,5 X.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> In BIOS I can't go over 12,5 X on the multiplier. And it's default is 12,5 X.


Ah it's a locked processor. You will have to overclock via FSB or HT Frequency. Have you tried unlocking the CPU?


----------



## nicoliani

I don't think there is a way to unlock the CPU.
Anyway I still wonder why my RAM speed went up. I prefer doing the CPU stable before I start messing with the RAM.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokin

By moving the HT Freq, you also affect RAM speeds since it's a shared clock, RAM is FSB X RAM multiplier


----------



## Kokin

Basically the FSB/HT Freq is the base clock for the CPU, RAM, CPU-NB (IMC/L3 cache), and the HT Link. So all 4 of those are affected by the FSB clock.


----------



## pendrago

Hi all!!!
Gosh, it's been a while I posted anything on this forum. Still got MSI board, though.

Recently I was thinking about a little upgrade I can do and speed up my rig a little bit.
So, I thought about putting into it a new SSD drive.
Of course this board doesn't have SATA-III but with OCZ Revodrive PCI-E SSD it shouldn't be any problem. Nevertheless there is (or there could be) one tiny problem with this drive.

OCZ says in product description the following:
"Due to limited option ROM space, it is often not possible to use the RevoDrive while the Onboard RAID Controller is enabled on many motherboards.

You must set your BIOS to use S1 Sleep Mode for proper operation with the Revo/Ibis. Using S3 or AUTO sleep modes may cause instability.

You must manually configure the Windows Defragmentation program to not automatically run on the RevoDrive."

"Before installing the RevoDrive it is important to check the settings/capabilities on your motherboard. If you plan on using the RevoDrive as a boot drive please check that your motherboard supports boot over PCI-E, and note that due to limited option ROM space, it is often not possible to use the RevoDrive while the Onboard RAID Controller is enabled on many motherboards. Check with your motherboard manufacturer for the latest platform information and BIOS updates and refer to our Tested Motherboard Guide, or visit our support forums for more information regarding compatibility/installation."

Right! I looked at the supported (tested) motherboards at OCZ site and I couldn't find any information that this mobo actually supports the drive.
I couldn't find any information also that it doesn't support it, so I am a little bit confused right now.

Tried to google anything that would state definitely I could use this drive with MSI 790 FX - GD70 Mobo but I had no luck.

Has anyone tested this drive with this motherboard and can say that there are no problems with it ? I mean, I got 3 HD:
- there is a RAID 0 configuration = 2x Samsung F3 Spinpoint 500 MB (my O/S drive) and I got 1 x Seagate 1,5 TB as additional drive.

I would be very glad for your help.


----------



## greyno3

Do not use AOD auto clock. It blew up my board. I just had to RMA it with MSI. It cooked a VRM. Lucky I had a year left on the warranty.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greyno3*
> 
> Do not use AOD auto clock. It blew up my board. I just had to RMA it with MSI. It cooked a VRM. Lucky I had a year left on the warranty.


What BIOS are you running?


----------



## Kokin

Wish I could help you pendrago, but I only use 1 or 2 HDDs at most and I have never touched SSDs.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wish I could help you pendrago, but I only use 1 or 2 HDDs at most and I have never touched SSDs.


Too bad







Anyway there must be any way to find out if this SSD is supported by this MOBO, huh?
I'll try to google more around and if I find anything I share results with you (of course if you were interested









Thx mate!


----------



## nicoliani

My Crucial M225 2.5-inch SSD is starting to fail me after 3 years of use. So I'm going to RMA it. They will supply me with a SATA III SSD drive. Will it work without any issues on this board?
Have read that some boards can lose the TRIM support.


----------



## nicoliani

Is AHCI mode going to work?
Quote:


> Since AHCI was created by Intel, this functionality is used by their chipsets only and computers that do not use the Intel chipset are unable to use AHCI, unlike RAID which has been pretty standardized and can be obtained and used by a wide variety of manufacturers.
> 
> Read more: Difference Between AHCI and RAID | Difference Between | AHCI vs RAID http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/difference-between-ahci-and-raid/#ixzz1oSGwE8Jw


I just set E-SATA controller to AHCI, and should I set the RAID MODE to AHCI?


----------



## sumitlian

I don't know in detail, But AHCI provide 'Hot Swapping' and Trim for SSD. And it works with AMD too, yeah it is true its of intel. Your Sata III SSD will work on GD70, but performance will be limited to Sata II bandwidth. Actually trim works with windows 7 only when AHCI is enabled. I had this mobo and had been running 2x Hdd in RAID 0 with no problem, but I never used AHCI. There is a latest AMD AHCI drive (12.2) in Amd.com. Your SSD will not be detected in AHCI Mode by windows 7 while installing windows 7. You will have to install this driver during installation of OS.


----------



## nicoliani

I reinstalled W7 in AHCI mode, and I can feel a huge improvement. My SSD was performing well in W7, but now it so smooth and fast.
For example installing software, turning of PC... much better performance.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## OczyKobry

Hello im new in forum but i have to mobo msi 790fx-gd70 in ver.1.1 and maybe have chance to not burn my mobo with x6 phenom oc ?


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OczyKobry*
> 
> Hello im new in forum but i have to mobo msi 790fx-gd70 in ver.1.1 and maybe have chance to not burn my mobo with x6 phenom oc ?


a good idea would be to get a small 80 mm fan and stick it on the south side of the vrm heat sink and with that blowing air you should be able to keep it chugging along. ive got a phenom x6 oced to 3.4 ghz and all is good so far


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> a good idea would be to get a small 80 mm fan and stick it on the south side of the vrm heat sink and with that blowing air you should be able to keep it chugging along. ive got a phenom x6 oced to 3.4 ghz and all is good so far


There is always a chance of death of 790FX GD70 with an overclocked 125watt X6 CPU even it is rev1.1 board because it has only 4 phase too. Let me tell you some important things related to 790FX gd70's Phase/VRM/MOSFETS as I have blown up three GD70. One of them was 890FXA GD70. Each phase can provide absolute maximum theoretical current of 40 Ampere (Mosfet name is = RENESAS R2J20406, you can search and download pdf). Maximum temp limit is 90c. It means 4 phase x 40 ampere = 160Ampere (max). Max value has never been safe for real world operations because at this peak point extreme heat occurs (close to 90c) which is very hard to cool. Remember as MOSFET temperature increases, the current carrying capacity of each phase reduces as well.

Now All Phenom II 125 watt CPU require 110 ampere current at factory clock (According to 'AMD's Power and Thermal data sheet', you can search and download pdf). This current requirement can easily be provided (At factory Clocks) from 4 phases because each phase will have to deliver only close to 28A, Which is safe for motherboard. But as you overclock CPU with increased voltage, current requirement of cpu also increases. It makes VRM to become more hot as current requirement of CPU goes close to maximum support of VRM.


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Info Sumitlian


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Good Info Sumitlian


Many Thanks, Sir








I just want to help everyone that they must forget to overclock any 125watt X6 CPU with any 4+1 Phase MSI motherboard. I have lived in a nightmare for whole 1 year with MSI's 4 phase motherboard they all died while they were being tortured for only 15minutes of stability test in Prime95. A few people have overclocked very well because they managed a lot to cool VRM by adding custom water blocks to VRM , not every one can afford this method and it is also expensive .....After all we all know Its all about temperature who kills hardware !


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> There is always a chance of death of 790FX GD70 with an overclocked 125watt X6 CPU even it is rev1.1 board because it has only 4 phase too. Let me tell you some important things related to 790FX gd70's Phase/VRM/MOSFETS as I have blown up three GD70. One of them was 890FXA GD70. Each phase can provide absolute maximum theoretical current of 40 Ampere (Mosfet name is = RENESAS R2J20406, you can search and download pdf). Maximum temp limit is 90c. It means 4 phase x 40 ampere = 160Ampere (max). Max value has never been safe for real world operations because at this peak point extreme heat occurs (close to 90c) which is very hard to cool. Remember as MOSFET temperature increases, the current carrying capacity of each phase reduces as well.
> Now All Phenom II 125 watt CPU require 110 ampere current at factory clock (According to 'AMD's Power and Thermal data sheet', you can search and download pdf). This current requirement can easily be provided (At factory Clocks) from 4 phases because each phase will have to deliver only close to 28A, Which is safe for motherboard. But as you overclock CPU with increased voltage, current requirement of cpu also increases. It makes VRM to become more hot as current requirement of CPU goes close to maximum support of VRM.


my voltages were not changed and 400 mhz is a small push in frequency. this wouldnt be able to push the amps count much higher. ive also taken many precautions with this board. i have the vrms being cooled and cold air is being vented throughout the whole case. do appreciate the useful advice none the less. wish msi wasnt such a cheapout on their phases


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> There is always a chance of death of 790FX GD70 with an overclocked 125watt X6 CPU even it is rev1.1 board because it has only 4 phase too. Let me tell you some important things related to 790FX gd70's Phase/VRM/MOSFETS as I have blown up three GD70. One of them was 890FXA GD70. Each phase can provide absolute maximum theoretical current of 40 Ampere (Mosfet name is = RENESAS R2J20406, you can search and download pdf). Maximum temp limit is 90c. It means 4 phase x 40 ampere = 160Ampere (max). Max value has never been safe for real world operations because at this peak point extreme heat occurs (close to 90c) which is very hard to cool. Remember as MOSFET temperature increases, the current carrying capacity of each phase reduces as well.
> Now All Phenom II 125 watt CPU require 110 ampere current at factory clock (According to 'AMD's Power and Thermal data sheet', you can search and download pdf). This current requirement can easily be provided (At factory Clocks) from 4 phases because each phase will have to deliver only close to 28A, Which is safe for motherboard. But as you overclock CPU with increased voltage, current requirement of cpu also increases. It makes VRM to become more hot as current requirement of CPU goes close to maximum support of VRM.


my voltages were not changed and 400 mhz is a small push in frequency. this wouldnt be able to push the amps count much higher. ive also taken many precautions with this board. i have the vrms being cooled and cold air is being vented throughout the whole case. do appreciate the useful advice none the less. wish msi wasnt such a cheapout on their phases


----------



## Kokin

Keep in mind this board was released more than a year before the Thubans came out, so it wasn't really designed for the Hexacores. This isn't an excuse for their horrible VRM quality in the later models though and it's a bit sad that Bulldozer failed to advance the cheap, but potent PhenomII line.


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> my voltages were not changed and 400 mhz is a small push in frequency. this wouldnt be able to push the amps count much higher. ive also taken many precautions with this board. i have the vrms being cooled and cold air is being vented throughout the whole case. do appreciate the useful advice none the less. wish msi wasnt such a cheapout on their phases


There is a formula to calculate Power Consumption.
1. Power consumption in Watt at overclocked = [ TDP x (Overclocked MHz / Stock MHz) x (Increased Voltage / Stock Voltage)^2 ] ........equation 1

Now we can calculate Current Requirement of CPU at this overclock by following formula, since we know that







Watt=Volt x Ampere )
2. Needed Current from VRMs (Ampere) = ( Watt at Overclocked from equation 1 / increased voltage)

If you want safer operation of MOSFETs in GD70 then do not let it bear the load over 120A - 125A.


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> There is a formula to calculate Power Consumption.
> 1. Power consumption in Watt at overclocked = [ TDP x (Overclocked MHz / Stock MHz) x (Increased Voltage / Stock Voltage)^2 ] ........equation 1
> Now we can calculate Current Requirement of CPU at this overclock by following formula, since we know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watt=Volt x Ampere )
> 2. Needed Current from VRMs (Ampere) = ( Watt at Overclocked from equation 1 / increased voltage)
> If you want safer operation of MOSFETs in GD70 then do not let it bear the load over 120A - 125A.


+1


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> +1


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> There is a formula to calculate Power Consumption.
> 1. Power consumption in Watt at overclocked = [ TDP x (Overclocked MHz / Stock MHz) x (Increased Voltage / Stock Voltage)^2 ] ........equation 1
> 
> Now we can calculate Current Requirement of CPU at this overclock by following formula, since we know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watt=Volt x Ampere )
> 2. Needed Current from VRMs (Ampere) = ( Watt at Overclocked from equation 1 / increased voltage)
> 
> If you want safer operation of MOSFETs in GD70 then do not let it bear the load over 120A - 125A.


Quite useful information









But all of MOSFETs supply power to all computer parts: HDD, Memory modules, etc.

What I am saying is that if I have overclocked memory how would I know what is their TDP? Where should I search for this data? I have digital thermometer sticked at a side of my 2 RAM sticks. Real temperature is probably a little bit higher under heatsink. When they are under stress temp is sth like 39*C and 44*C (the second one is the closest to CPU).

My question is ... how to calculate Current Requirement for all my rig and all of these overclocked parts (GPU, Memory,) ?

Got one more question. I thought about Ram change and ... I wonder if these XMS3 - 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMX8GX3M2A2000C9) are any good?
Not thinking about running them at 2000 MHz at this board but 1850 MHz would be satisfactionary for me









What I like in these Ram Sticks is their low profile but it might be a problem with heat right?

Do you know any Ram Sticks (I don't mention Dominators) that would be fine and had bandwidth at least PC3-15000 or PC3-16000 ?


----------



## Kokin

The MOSFETs for each component is located elsewhere though. Only the CPU ones are part of the NB heatsink area.

Heatsinks aren't really necessary, as the Samsung ones I have don't even have any, but run cool most of the time (even when stressed). As long as you're not using RAM with 1.9v and higher it should run cool enough.


----------



## jmgarris

Hey guys! Nobody has been able to figure this one out for me, and frankly I've posted elsewhere within OC and it wasn't too helpful.

I have the 790FX-GD70, and I recognize that it's a bit outdated... BUT...

So here's the deal... I'm not an utter noob when it comes to computers, but I'm completely befuddled by my current situation.

I recently installed windows 7 on my computer. To do so, I had to take out one stick of my G.skill 2 gb 1333 RAM (I don't get why). Now that windows 7 has been installed, I can't reinstall the RAM I took out. I bought new RAM, but every time I attempt to boot Windows with more than 2 gb, I don't get very far. The system says "Starting WIndows", and it stalls... permanently. It doesn't move forward. That, or it restarts and continues a vicious cycle of restarting. I should probably mention that I installed windows 7 over windows xp, with Windows xp being the 32 bit version and windows 7 being the 64 bit.

I've run memtest on each stick of ram individually, and no errors show up. But the minute I have both sticks of RAM in there it doesn't boot. Each and every motherboard slot is fine (More than 10+ test repetitions on both).

I've got the most current BIOS on the board, and I was able to have 4 gb of RAM on the 32 bit xp version I upgraded from with no problems (although it wasn't fully recognized).

I've used both sticks together in a friend's computer, and both work great (together or separate). I don't understand what's going on. Can someone help me out? I'll post pictures of my BIOS settings if it'll help... Honestly, most of it is on auto, and the 4 settings I would mess around with should be implemented by the board itself... 9-9-9-24.

Please please please help!!!!


----------



## Kokin

That's definitely strange... I've tested out mixed RAM on my system before and it's worked out well, yet you only have one set. Can you be more specific about your parts? Please list your CPU, RAM, Hard drive(s). Also if possible, pictures of your BIOS settings?

Have you tried using a single stick of RAM on every slot and seeing if it registers and works well? The only thing I can really think of would be defective RAM slots, but you said it was working prior to your Win7 install, so that seems unlikely.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The MOSFETs for each component is located elsewhere though. Only the CPU ones are part of the NB heatsink area.
> 
> Heatsinks aren't really necessary, as the Samsung ones I have don't even have any, but run cool most of the time (even when stressed). As long as you're not using RAM with 1.9v and higher it should run cool enough.


Really? I am surprised - I thought that they were the only MOSFETS for every part of computer. Let's just call me an ignorant in those matters ;D

And what would you say about combo of these Corsairs and Sabertooth 990 FX Asus MOBO ?
Because I am really considering to buy one.

Oh! Have you ever measured your Ram Sticks' temperature and if so, what was it ?


----------



## jmgarris

I've got a phenom ii x4 965 processor. My ram is Gskill 1600 MHz 2 Gb each, DDR3, coming in at 9-9-9-24 and 1.5 V. No overclocking.

I've got two crossfired 5770's. I will be taking pictures of my BIOS tonight and uploading them later.

I've tested every RAM slot with the current windows 7 os, and each one is working individually. I've tried unganged and ganged, neither works with any combination.

Only one stick of ram works, and it's one of the Gskills (either one). I've bought Kingston 1600 (KHX1600C9D3K4/16GX) that I was planning on upgrading my kit with (along with a new GPU and processor). None of the kingston ram works with my current settings, even when I go in and manually change the BIOS settings (voltage and latency)... Only one of the Gskills works at a time, but both the Gskill brand and the Kingston work in my friend's computer, with memtest running 10+ scans each with no errors. With the Kingston RAM, Windows fails to boot each time and it tries to "fix itself", with freezing occurring each time.

Now it's looking like perhaps I need a new motherboard... But I still want to work out what I did wrong!!!

Thanks for reading this over! I greatly appreciate it!

Josh


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmgarris*
> 
> Hey guys! Nobody has been able to figure this one out for me, and frankly I've posted elsewhere within OC and it wasn't too helpful.
> I have the 790FX-GD70, and I recognize that it's a bit outdated... BUT...
> So here's the deal... I'm not an utter noob when it comes to computers, but I'm completely befuddled by my current situation.
> I recently installed windows 7 on my computer. To do so, I had to take out one stick of my G.skill 2 gb 1333 RAM (I don't get why). Now that windows 7 has been installed, I can't reinstall the RAM I took out. I bought new RAM, but every time I attempt to boot Windows with more than 2 gb, I don't get very far. The system says "Starting WIndows", and it stalls... permanently. It doesn't move forward. That, or it restarts and continues a vicious cycle of restarting. I should probably mention that I installed windows 7 over windows xp, with Windows xp being the 32 bit version and windows 7 being the 64 bit.
> I've run memtest on each stick of ram individually, and no errors show up. But the minute I have both sticks of RAM in there it doesn't boot. Each and every motherboard slot is fine (More than 10+ test repetitions on both).
> I've got the most current BIOS on the board, and I was able to have 4 gb of RAM on the 32 bit xp version I upgraded from with no problems (although it wasn't fully recognized).
> I've used both sticks together in a friend's computer, and both work great (together or separate). I don't understand what's going on. Can someone help me out? I'll post pictures of my BIOS settings if it'll help... Honestly, most of it is on auto, and the 4 settings I would mess around with should be implemented by the board itself... 9-9-9-24.
> Please please please help!!!!


I had exactly same problem with '2x2GB Dynet 1333 9-9-9-27 1.65v'. It was failing to load 64 bit OS. And in cpuz within 32bit win7 I saw those memories were not running in dual channel even if they were fitted into right slots. I'd tested with different slots, nothing happened. Both memories had same timings, frequency, voltage and part no. But they were unable to load 64 bit OS. Memory IC on RAM's PCB had 'Dynet' written on it. I had been tweaking bios settings for over three months, but nothing solved. Hence I had to replace it with Adata and then adata were running at dual channel with no 64 bit crash. I couldn't understand why 64 bit os failed to start with those 'dynet' memories on gd70. If your RAM is not running at dual channel too in 32bit os then better replace it.


----------



## jmgarris

If anyone wants anything in particular that isn't included here, please let me know and I'll upload. These are the settings that I try introducing new RAM to (not mixed, however... either all kingston or all Gskill). Am I doing something wrong?

Also, thanks sumitlian. I've ordered a new mobo, I figured it was an old specimen anyways, but it's STILL frustrating as I haven't overclocked on it (as tempted as I was when I first started out).


----------



## jmgarris

Also:


----------



## jmgarris

These are the RAM modules. Blue is Kingston, Red is GSkill.


----------



## sumitlian

@jmgarris

hey ! all setting seems fine here in bios, just download CPU-Z and goto it's memory information tab and check what is written beside 'Channel #' in any 32 bit operating system (win xp/win 7) to know whether they are running in single or dual channel.


----------



## nicoliani

Doing a clean install of Windows 7 I want to do it in ACHI mode because of the advantage ACHI gains for SSD's:

http://expertester.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/ahci-vs-ide-%E2%80%93-benchmark-advantage/

Is it the *E-SATA Controller Mode* that should be set to ACHI or the *RAID Mode*, or both?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> Doing a clean install of Windows 7 I want to do it in ACHI mode because of the advantage ACHI gains for SSD's:
> 
> http://expertester.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/ahci-vs-ide-%E2%80%93-benchmark-advantage/
> 
> Is it the *E-SATA Controller Mode* that should be set to ACHI or the *RAID Mode*, or both?


E-SATA is External Sata controller, so if you were connecting your SSD as an external drive that should be wise to set it up there on enabled. Otherwise just select disabled and (forgot correct menu name) switch in Onboard SATA controller from IDE to AHCI or if you have RAID to RAID








Remember about AHCI or RAID drivers (usually installed during WIN 7 installation) but IIRC AHCI drivers could be installed afterwards (I mean ... after you install your OS).


----------



## smoke420

raising pcie voltage to 1.25 seems to have helped my gpu overclock.Is there any drawback to this and what is the max voltage setting?


----------



## PuntyMario

hello everyone, been having a pesky problem lately. when my computer powers down fully it has trouble powering up again. when i power it on either it freezes instantly and the hdd light stays on or it boots but the built in sata controller is then unable to locate any drives. in the second situation i can get into windows but then some of my drives dont show up. all the sata ports are in use right now. whats weird though is that if i get that searching message and i hit the reset button everything starts working and it will load up all the drives. this problem seems to stem from cold boots only. it can also happen when i sleep my computer. when i resume from sleep the screen stays blank and the hdd light stays on without flashing.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> hello everyone, been having a pesky problem lately. when my computer powers down fully it has trouble powering up again. when i power it on either it freezes instantly and the hdd light stays on or it boots but the built in sata controller is then unable to locate any drives. in the second situation i can get into windows but then some of my drives dont show up. all the sata ports are in use right now. whats weird though is that if i get that searching message and i hit the reset button everything starts working and it will load up all the drives. this problem seems to stem from cold boots only. it can also happen when i sleep my computer. when i resume from sleep the screen stays blank and the hdd light stays on without flashing.


Check your Sata cables. Maybe they are bent too much in certain points. From time to time I have also having such "problems". Check plugs of your sata cables if they are inserted firmly to sata port in your HDDs' and on your MOBO.
Change your RAID controller from jmicron to SB750 Raid controller. It may help you.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago*
> 
> E-SATA is External Sata controller, so if you were connecting your SSD as an external drive that should be wise to set it up there on enabled. Otherwise just select disabled and (forgot correct menu name) switch in Onboard SATA controller from IDE to AHCI or if you have RAID to RAID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember about AHCI or RAID drivers (usually installed during WIN 7 installation) but IIRC AHCI drivers could be installed afterwards (I mean ... after you install your OS).


There is one menu "On CHIP ATA Devices"> "On CHIP SATA Controller"> "RAID Mode" IDE/AHCI/RAID

So is it that one? The RAID Mode that should be AHCI?

Just the strangest thing is that the registry value is correct for the AHCI execution as the Start value is 0, even though my RAID Mode setting in BIOS are set as IDE and not AHCI.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/changing-from-raid-to-ahci/4c94f678-6bd1-48a6-b871-8872c841023a


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago*
> 
> Change your RAID controller from jmicron to SB750 Raid controller. It may help you.


I cant find where to change raid controller. under what category is it?
One more thing. the two blue sata ports that belong to jmicron. are those strictly for hdd raid? i have my dvd burner and esata ports connected to them since i ran out of normal ports.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Main Memory
> 
> • Supports four unbuffered DIMM of 1.5 Volt DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600*/1800*/2133* (OC) DRAM, 16GB Max
> 
> http://se.msi.com/product/mb/790FX-GD70.html#/?div=Detail


Does the board support 1600 Mhz and above memory?


----------



## sumitlian

If MSI says upto 2133, then it can run at this frequency. But memory overclocking is mostly depend on the strength of IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) of CPU. As far as I know that generally, no one has ever been able to run more than 1800mhz with Phenom II X4 CPUs. X6 CPUs have newer IMC over X4 and it can run at those high frequency. All you need is to find a low voltage high frequency say 1.5v 1866/2133 type memory. You might need to overclock CPU-NB to 3Ghz or more as well. Memory overclocking is not bad with this mobo. I have seen adata 1333 cl9 overclocked to 1700 cl8 on this mobo. I have done it myself. But stability can not be guaranteed because of having low phases.


----------



## nicoliani

Every time I hibernate, the computer turns itself on one second after. Anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## nicoliani

Have a thread regarding this, but will try here since it's this mobo:

Just finished the watercool setup and had my PC running.
The components felt hot from the start.
Could be that I even watercooled the mosfet too this time.
Only managed to see the GPU temps.
Idle was strange. Jumping around from 50 C after 15+ minutes to slightly over 60 C within this time.
I ran a game for a minute, temps over 73 C.
Played some minutes more, screen turned black.

PC doesn't start, LED lights on keyboard don't light up.
No boot sound...
Motherboard LED lights are OK, and my only fan works.

What could have failed? CPU, GPU or something else?

The loop ran as: CPU>mosfet>NB>GPU to radiator.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> Have a thread regarding this, but will try here since it's this mobo:
> Just finished the watercool setup and had my PC running.
> The components felt hot from the start.
> Could be that I even watercooled the mosfet too this time.
> Only managed to see the GPU temps.
> Idle was strange. Jumping around from 50 C after 15+ minutes to slightly over 60 C within this time.
> I ran a game for a minute, temps over 73 C.
> Played some minutes more, screen turned black.
> PC doesn't start, LED lights on keyboard don't light up.
> No boot sound...
> Motherboard LED lights are OK, and my only fan works.
> What could have failed? CPU, GPU or something else?
> The loop ran as: CPU>mosfet>NB>GPU to radiator.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


This sounds like you fried your VRMs. It might be that your MOSFET block was not mounted correctly or was not in full contact with the VRMs. Did you smell anything burning?


----------



## donarthur

i like install mac os x Lion to it ~


----------



## nicoliani

The NB wasn't mounted correctly. Might be that. Mosfet was good, used the Anfi one, made for this board.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> The NB wasn't mounted correctly. Might be that. Mosfet was good, used the Anfi one, made for this board.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I saw your other thread and it sounds like you had some problems mounting it.Check to see if it still works with the correct mounting or with the stock heatsink. Hopefully you don't have to RMA or even buy a new board.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> The NB wasn't mounted correctly. Might be that. Mosfet was good, used the Anfi one, made for this board.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your other thread and it sounds like you had some problems mounting it.Check to see if it still works with the correct mounting or with the stock heatsink. Hopefully you don't have to RMA or even buy a new board.
Click to expand...

Already returned it to the store.
Well it could also be the VRM. It got really hot around the CPU and mosfet.
This is the last time I WC a mosfet. Gonna stick with the CPU and GPU.
And NB if it requires.
I figured it's dead dead, so I never tested it again.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> Already returned it to the store.
> Well it could also be the VRM. It got really hot around the CPU and mosfet.
> This is the last time I WC a mosfet. Gonna stick with the CPU and GPU.
> And NB if it requires.
> I figured it's dead dead, so I never tested it again.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Too bad about the loss.









I only would stick with CPU and GPU(s) as the other components don't really need it.


----------



## nicoliani

It was a good card, will be missed.
Which one should I aim for as my new buy?
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX or the MSi 990FXA-GD65

I see Asus is popular around here.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerguy

the Sabertooth hands down


----------



## Kokin

I would vote for the Sabertooth as well since it's not much more expensive and has a lot more to offer. I don't like the military cameo look so much, but that's subjective.


----------



## nicoliani

This old fellow will serve me some more time and has now a new fellow, Asus Radeon HD7770.
Looking for a WC north bridge block that won't give me installation conflicts with the VGA card.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitlian

Asus Sabertooth ! Absolutely


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Hey guys quick question. I switched to a liquid cooler (corsair h100) and noticed my nb temp has gone up a bit when gaming and streaming. Also keep in mind it's like 70-80 degrees f right now. Is 50*c a safe temp when gaming and streaming? I have read 70-75 is considered "really high" from MSI. So I should be set right?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Hey guys quick question. I switched to a liquid cooler (corsair h100) and noticed my nb temp has gone up a bit when gaming and streaming. Also keep in mind it's like 70-80 degrees f right now. Is 50*c a safe temp when gaming and streaming? I have read 70-75 is considered "really high" from MSI. So I should be set right?


Mine would get to about 50+C during gaming as well since a lot of the heat from the GPU is absorbed by the NB heatsink. The max safe temp is 80C and you should be good until you start reaching 70C+.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Thanks! +rep!

Can I move my graphics card to the next slot down? Will it still run at x16 if it's in the second from the top?

Edit- will have to +rep when I get home. iPhone won't let me for some reason


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Hey guys quick question. I switched to a liquid cooler (corsair h100) and noticed my nb temp has gone up a bit when gaming and streaming. Also keep in mind it's like 70-80 degrees f right now. Is 50*c a safe temp when gaming and streaming? I have read 70-75 is considered "really high" from MSI. So I should be set right?


I've seen a thread where someone asked MSI about safe NB temp. He got a reply that 80c is maximum safe limit for North Bridge. Well you don't need to worry if you are under safe limit, because as far as I know that no one has blown up NB chipset of this motherboard due to high temperature. I have used this motherboard for one year. And I too had seen many times NB temp reaching to 80-82c at 38c ambient. Never had even single crash at this temp.

I love this motherboard because there was not a single problem with this motherboard in terms of functionality and performance.
Only one thing that MSI should not have done with this mother board was the BIOS update supporting 125w Thuban CPUs, Because VRMs of this mobo had not been designed to provide enough current to Thuban CPUs. If they had arranged and decided to support for furture CPUs, at least they should have implemented throttling function with this motherboard. MSI itself responsible for their disreputation with the failure of this great motherboard.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Yea I really like this mobo. I got it in early 2012 (march) for my first pc build and it has everything I could have wanted in a mobo. I don't really care about USB 3 or sata 3. I don't think I would change a thing about it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Thanks! +rep!
> Can I move my graphics card to the next slot down? Will it still run at x16 if it's in the second from the top?
> Edit- will have to +rep when I get home. iPhone won't let me for some reason


You're welcome!

It will run 16x only on the first and third slots. 2nd and 4th slots only run at 8x at all times. 1st/3rd will run 16x even with 2 cards occupying those slots and lastly, it will run 16x/8x/8x for the first 3 slots if you use 3. 4 cards will be 8x for all slots.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Mine would get to about 50+C during gaming as well since a lot of the heat from the GPU is absorbed by the NB heatsink. The max safe temp is 80C and you should be good until you start reaching 70C+.


How can you have this low temperature? My NB idles at 70C. CPU and GPU are watercooled, and I also have a 230 mm door fan that blows air directly to the NB, and one rear fan.

Motherboard temp: 34C
CPU: 37C
GPU: 34C
*NB: 70C*


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> How can you have this low temperature? My NB idles at 70C. CPU and GPU are watercooled, and I also have a 230 mm door fan that blows air directly to the NB, and one rear fan.


I did change out the stock pink paste on there to either Arctic Silver 5 or MX-2. What are you using to look at your NB temps?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> How can you have this low temperature? My NB idles at 70C. CPU and GPU are watercooled, and I also have a 230 mm door fan that blows air directly to the NB, and one rear fan.
> 
> 
> 
> I did change out the stock pink paste on there to either Arctic Silver 5 or MX-2. What are you using to look at your NB temps?
Click to expand...

Be wary that cleaning off that stock paste can be hard to do and doing it badly can result in way worse temperatures than before.

If it is hot to the touch, then I would worry. Heck my NB was sitting at something like -666.7'c when I had this motherboard xD


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I did change out the stock pink paste on there to either Arctic Silver 5 or MX-2. What are you using to look at your NB temps?


AIDA64
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Be wary that cleaning off that stock paste can be hard to do and doing it badly can result in way worse temperatures than before.
> If it is hot to the touch, then I would worry. Heck my NB was sitting at something like -666.7'c when I had this motherboard xD


I might need to have a look at it again and change the paste.
How often should one clean and change the paste?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Be wary that cleaning off that stock paste can be hard to do and doing it badly can result in way worse temperatures than before.
> If it is hot to the touch, then I would worry. Heck my NB was sitting at something like -666.7'c when I had this motherboard xD


It was pretty easy to be honest and I did it for my first board and the replacement after that. The only hard part was getting the stock pink gunk off. I've also done this for a few other AMD builds for my friends and there hasn't been a single issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> AIDA64
> I might need to have a look at it again and change the paste.
> How often should one clean and change the paste?


Just once should suffice.


----------



## Alex132

Once like every 5 years


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Once like every 5 years


Not too many people keep a board past 3-4 years, at least not when you're part of OCN.







I thought I would keep my AMD platform for at least 4-5 years, but 2.5 years later, I ended up upgrading.


----------



## nicoliani

Do you have a post in this thread with your OC BIOS settings?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey what do you guys think one of these would go for new in the box?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey what do you guys think one of these would go for new in the box?


$80 ish


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Hobie


----------



## nicoliani

Does this board support DDR3L?


----------



## MARSTG

I don't think it does. You are asking an old product to support a new standard, I doubt it is possible. Sure it will work with it, but at the 1.5V voltage. Remember : this is a high end product, aimed at over clocking, not at being eco-green!


----------



## N2Gaming

So no chance these boards will undervolt the ram to 1.35v









I do remember some issues w/the board either not supporting higher or lover volted ram but can't remember which way the story went but a bios update fixed all that. Maybe MSI can write or has a new bios that can fix this as well.









Oh yeah while I'm here. I have one of these for sale seen in the lower right corner of my sig


----------



## nicoliani

I went ahead and bought a dual 12800 1600Mhz memory. It only operates at 1333Mhz and if you go with the overclock value in BIOS 1:4 it reaches it's standards 1600Mhz. So how do I really oc this mem to go above its 1600Mhz?


----------



## Gyro

To oc the ram beyond 1600, you need to raise the reference clock(cpu frequency/fsb).
Here is a chart to show how raising the ref clock will affect cpu freq/nb freq/ram freq, not shown is HT link speed that will increase at the same rate as NB freq.
http://www.overclock.net/t/594829/phenom-ii-cpu-northbridge-ram-chart-am2-am3/0_20

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> I went ahead and bought a dual 12800 1600Mhz memory. It only operates at 1333Mhz and if you go with the overclock value in BIOS 1:4 it reaches it's standards 1600Mhz. So how do I really oc this mem to go above its 1600Mhz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> To oc the ram beyond 1600, you need to raise the reference clock(cpu frequency/fsb).
> Here is a chart to show how raising the ref clock will affect cpu freq/nb freq/ram freq, not shown is HT link speed that will increase at the same rate as NB freq.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/594829/phenom-ii-cpu-northbridge-ram-chart-am2-am3/0_20
> Good luck
> Gyro


You should also note that with your 965, your ram isn't going to go much higher than ~1850mhz, so at that point you should try and tighten the timings.


----------



## mig092

Hello people,
total OC noob here. I'm running a Phenom II 1090T with 12GB of ram (Kingston Hyper-X) at default values. Obviously my memory modules are operating at 1333mhz and i'd like to unlock them to run at 1600mhz. Can someone point me out on how to do it?
Finding an answer in more than 900 pages has been kind of hard...


----------



## MARSTG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mig092*
> 
> Obviously my memory modules are operating at 1333mhz and i'd like to unlock them to run at 1600mhz. Can someone point me out on how to do it?


Yes. As stated on MSI website 1600MHz is not supported by the chipset natively, so for you the only chance to do that is to jack up the speed of the FSB synchronously that it will run at 1600MHz. Of course that would mean that you will overclock on FSB alone which is not why you would get a Black Edition CPU. Do you think the trade off is worth it? If I were you I would try instead to see how low I could get on the CAS timing, I think that would be better in this case


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mig092*
> 
> Hello people,
> total OC noob here. I'm running a Phenom II 1090T with 12GB of ram (Kingston Hyper-X) at default values. Obviously my memory modules are operating at 1333mhz and i'd like to unlock them to run at 1600mhz. Can someone point me out on how to do it?
> Finding an answer in more than 900 pages has been kind of hard...


Easy, enter BIOS (hit DEL key when powering on).
Go to CELL MENU:



Change the FSB/DRAM ratio to [1:4].


----------



## mig092

Thanks to MARSTG and nicoliani for taking the time to answer.
I will do as nicoliani says, do some testing to see how it goes...


----------



## nicoliani

I'm going to raise the CPU-NB VDD VOLTAGE in my BIOS although I don't know what value it's on now. In AMD Overdrive I don't find any "CPU-NB VDD" could it be under another name?
There are this:

CPU VID
NB VID
Memory VDDQ
CPU VDDC
NB Core Voltage
CPU HT Voltage


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> I'm going to raise the CPU-NB VDD VOLTAGE in my BIOS although I don't know what value it's on now. In AMD Overdrive I don't find any "CPU-NB VDD" could it be under another name?
> There are this:
> CPU VID
> NB VID
> Memory VDDQ
> CPU VDDC
> NB Core Voltage
> CPU HT Voltage


Are you trying to raise it through AMD Overdrive, or just through the BIOS. I would recommend doing it in the BIOS, and it should just be called CPU-NB voltage iirc.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Are you trying to raise it through AMD Overdrive, or just through the BIOS. I would recommend doing it in the BIOS, and it should just be called CPU-NB voltage iirc.


I'm going to raise it in BIOS although I want to see my stock settings in Overdrive, although I don't know which entry to read for it in Overdrive.


----------



## HobieCat

Does it not show you the stock settings in the BIOS? If not then I'd guess it's ~1.25v


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Does it not show you the stock settings in the BIOS? If not then I'd guess it's ~1.25v


No, it's on Auto. If I change the value + I get a voltage, I don't know if that new voltage is one step over the stock, and if I go - that would be one step under the stock.

According to this guide: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=135581.0

the stock is 1.25. Yet I don't know if updated BIOS versions or anything else can change that.


----------



## nicoliani

So I changed the value *CPU-NB VDD Voltage* in BIOS and checked Overdrive. In Overdrive that value is named *NB VID*.
From Auto value in BIOS for the CPU-NB VDD Voltage I went one step up, so it took me from 1.1000 to 1.1250.
Confirmed before that the stock was 1.1000 in Overdrive before the OC.
I ended up at 1.215 something in BIOS and booted up to Windows. Opened Overdrive and could see the NB VID changed to the BIOS value, but in orange mark, in BIOS I need to go much higher to see the red mark. In a strange way I could see a red mark on the *Memory VDDQ*. Changing the BIOS for CPU-NB VDD Voltage auto changed the Memory VDDQ values.

What I find strange is why my stock CPU-NB VDD Voltage is at 1.1000 when the this board stock runs at 1.2500


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm having a hard time finding information in this huge thread. Tried searching, tried viewing several pages, but at nearly 1000 now, it's difficult.

Does anyone know if this board actually "supports" tri-fire? I have three 5870s in mine which Windows sees as well as Afterburner and GPUZ, however I seem to only ever have two cards enabled.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding information in this huge thread. Tried searching, tried viewing several pages, but at nearly 1000 now, it's difficult.
> Does anyone know if this board actually "supports" tri-fire? I have three 5870s in mine which Windows sees as well as Afterburner and GPUZ, however I seem to only ever have two cards enabled.


Yes it supports tri-fire, and it even supports quad-fire. You might have to enable all of the cards in the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding information in this huge thread. Tried searching, tried viewing several pages, but at nearly 1000 now, it's difficult.
> Does anyone know if this board actually "supports" tri-fire? I have three 5870s in mine which Windows sees as well as Afterburner and GPUZ, however I seem to only ever have two cards enabled.


You will run in 8x.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

I tri fired 3 5770s on it and ran fine for a while so yes it does.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

it'll do quadfire too


----------



## nicoliani

Did any raise the VID voltages for your overclocks? VID are the startup voltages the CPU, MB... uses to fire up.


----------



## Md6891

I have this motherboard MSI 790fx-GD70 and AMD Phenom II x6 1100t CPU
Is it possible to reach 4.1GHZ or more by OC the CPU?
It is stable with 4GHZ OC but if i try to get more like 4.1 or above it become unstable is it because of the motherboard or the heat? it didn't get above 49c I got the Cooler Master 212 Plus heatsink with and extra fan to cool the CPU


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Md6891*
> 
> I have this motherboard MSI 790fx-GD70 and AMD Phenom II x6 1100t CPU
> Is it possible to reach 4.1GHZ or more by OC the CPU?
> It is stable with 4GHZ OC but if i try to get more like 4.1 or above it become unstable is it because of the motherboard or the heat? it didn't get above 49c I got the Cooler Master 212 Plus heatsink with and extra fan to cool the CPU


3.30 GHz / 1.325v = Stock Speed & Voltage
4.00 GHz / 1.375v
4.10 GHz / 1.425v = Max Stable OC

This board has a reputation of cooking the power delivery system when you have a highly clocked x6 in it. It's not really recommended.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> 3.30 GHz / 1.325v = Stock Speed & Voltage
> 4.00 GHz / 1.375v
> 4.10 GHz / 1.425v = Max Stable OC
> This board has a reputation of cooking the power delivery system when you have a highly clocked x6 in it. It's not really recommended.


It all depends on the individual board though. I've had an x6 at over 5ghz and 1.7v on this board without any problems, but I've seen other people blow their vrm's at less than 1.4v.


----------



## eire1130

On July 7 I moved to a new place. That morning, my computer was working. After the move, the computer is not working.

On the MoBo it's showing a status FF. I hired movers to move my stuff, and my computer was one of the things they moved (the move was just across Brooklyn, so it wasn't that far).

I've already done the obvious, I've unplugged / reseated everything. I've tried just one stick of ram and I've swapped them back and forth. I've removed the CPU to verify no bent pins.

I feel reasonably confident the issue is one of the three things:

CPU, MoBo, PSU. Given that this happened during the move, I feel the PSU is less likely the cause (unless it is just a coincidence). Besides, Corsaire has a very good reputation.

This computer has been running now for about 2.5 years with no issues.

I am going to try to find a place to bench test the PSU (hopefully bestbuy will do that), but otherwise I have no way to test the other components.

If I do have to replace the mobo, I'm going to replace both CPU and MoBo and just upgrade.

Also, I have no spare system / friends system to test the MoBo / CPU on. As I said above, I'm going to try to find a place to bench test my PSU if this is possible.

Does it seem reasonable / possible that something happened during the move killing my CPU / MoBo? Possibly dropped, or jostled about in the moving van?


----------



## MARSTG

It happens. This mobo is very finnicky, that is why I gave it away. Once I changed the videocard , from Ati to Nvidia and left it running in the evening, in the morning the PC was shutdown completely, no power outage in the house, all clocks were ok, and my other system was running fine. Sometimes it will even display codes that are not even in the manual. Try resetting the BIOS, should help, especially that this mobo has a button for that I think. so try it a few times, the bios reset, should work


----------



## eire1130

Thank you for the reply. I already reset the BIOS (only once though) I'll try it a few more times. It turns out bestbuy will benchtest the power supply, so I'll skip that over.


----------



## MARSTG

a good PSU like urs should have no issue, my PSU when it happened was a XFX core 650


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MARSTG*
> 
> a good PSU like urs should have no issue, my PSU when it happened was a XFX core 650


The XFX Core 650W is a Seasonic-made PSU though. It performs closer to the higher-end HX line from Corsair, while the TX is in the lower-end.


----------



## Darth Llama

this board supports up to 4x gpu in crossfire mode.


----------



## Darth Llama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eire1130*
> 
> On July 7 I moved to a new place. That morning, my computer was working. After the move, the computer is not working.
> On the MoBo it's showing a status FF. I hired movers to move my stuff, and my computer was one of the things they moved (the move was just across Brooklyn, so it wasn't that far).
> I've already done the obvious, I've unplugged / reseated everything. I've tried just one stick of ram and I've swapped them back and forth. I've removed the CPU to verify no bent pins.
> I feel reasonably confident the issue is one of the three things:
> CPU, MoBo, PSU. Given that this happened during the move, I feel the PSU is less likely the cause (unless it is just a coincidence). Besides, Corsaire has a very good reputation.
> This computer has been running now for about 2.5 years with no issues.
> I am going to try to find a place to bench test the PSU (hopefully bestbuy will do that), but otherwise I have no way to test the other components.
> If I do have to replace the mobo, I'm going to replace both CPU and MoBo and just upgrade.
> Also, I have no spare system / friends system to test the MoBo / CPU on. As I said above, I'm going to try to find a place to bench test my PSU if this is possible.
> Does it seem reasonable / possible that something happened during the move killing my CPU / MoBo? Possibly dropped, or jostled about in the moving van?


It's been moved, possibly the bios battery is flat.. FF relates to a re-detecting state. Is it possible to get it on one stick of ram in bank closest to cpu socket and nothing but a vid card and ps2 keyboard connected? And Then, power up and watch the onboard post codes, if ff then turn off power via case switch, then switch off power supply toggle or unplug, then press case power button for 15 seconds to drain capacitors then turn on the power supply toggle/plug in power cable turn on the system with case power switch, and watch to see if you get past "ff"" code again. If you ever getpast thsi code i suggest you make a msi tool usb boot stick and download the newest bios using one of the suggested browsers and flash that puppy. Be dilligent in studying the bios flash guide for the "msi Bios Flash Tool, as this is nothing like upgrading drivers. One mistake and the motherboard is a large paperweight. Alternately you can R.M.A. the board after msi support confirms the large paperweight state it resides in now "i.e." the "ff" status.


----------



## MARSTG

most probably HyperSLI would work on it too


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eire1130*
> 
> On July 7 I moved to a new place. That morning, my computer was working. After the move, the computer is not working.
> On the MoBo it's showing a status FF. I hired movers to move my stuff, and my computer was one of the things they moved (the move was just across Brooklyn, so it wasn't that far).
> I've already done the obvious, I've unplugged / reseated everything. I've tried just one stick of ram and I've swapped them back and forth. I've removed the CPU to verify no bent pins.
> I feel reasonably confident the issue is one of the three things:
> CPU, MoBo, PSU. Given that this happened during the move, I feel the PSU is less likely the cause (unless it is just a coincidence). Besides, Corsaire has a very good reputation.
> This computer has been running now for about 2.5 years with no issues.
> I am going to try to find a place to bench test the PSU (hopefully bestbuy will do that), but otherwise I have no way to test the other components.
> If I do have to replace the mobo, I'm going to replace both CPU and MoBo and just upgrade.
> Also, I have no spare system / friends system to test the MoBo / CPU on. As I said above, I'm going to try to find a place to bench test my PSU if this is possible.
> Does it seem reasonable / possible that something happened during the move killing my CPU / MoBo? Possibly dropped, or jostled about in the moving van?


Something in the area of the socket broke on mine during a move, largely caused by it having to support a coolermaster N620 HSF ( in my opinion). I could get it to run buy supporting the cooler with a zip tie from the top of the case( big tower), this worked for a few months before finally giving up.
I believe that you may be able to rma it to msi, as it is less than 3 yeas old.. better hurry and contact them, you are getting close to the deadline for warranty.
I rma'd mine and they had it back to me in 10 days , good as new, no charge.... MSI made me







.


----------



## Md6891

Dose this motherboard support trim for SSD in raid, cause i just bought 2 Crucial 128 GB SDD 3Gb by mistake I wanted the 6Gb
these are the ssd I bought http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-2-5-inch-Laptop-Install-CT128V4SSD2CCA/dp/B00839HH6A/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1347947428&sr=8-15&keywords=crucial+ssd+128
So I will not use them on the new motherboard I will use them with the old MSI 790fx-GD70 and just want to know if it will work in raid with trim support or should I return it


----------



## Kokin

Only the Intel Z77 boards allow Raid with TRIM.

My preference would be to stick to a single larger drive. Raid would only increase boot time and would not net you any real world performance difference, unless you're constantly moving big files. Even if you want to stick with RAID, I would return these and go for a 6GB/s drive (assuming your new motherboard supports it), as it will be about as fast as 2x 3GB/s drives in Raid0.


----------



## tvoerman

Hello,
I want to start overclocking my Phenon X4 955 in my 790FX-GD70, but I have no experience yet.
My first very careful tries show that with the stock cooler the temperatures go up quickly with modest overclock.
It is often said and clear from this experience that the stock cooler is quite insufficient.
After reading about non-stock coolers I quite like the Gelid Tranquillo rev2. for modest overclocking.
However, I have no experience yet with replacing the stock cooler.

I have been doing some measuring and found the following:
Between the DrMOS and the RAM there is 9,8 cm space.
The stock cooler uses 9,3 cm of that width.
The specs of the tranquillo can be found at http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1681/1/
The RAM modules (all 4 in use) are 5,7 cm high measured from the MB and 5,0 cm high measured from the insertion point.
This seems insufficient to actually fit this Tranquillo cooler, because of the RAM.
Note that I have an P280, so ample space in height.

MSI does not seem to specify what cpu coolers will typically fit.
Despite searching in nearly 1000 posts, I can hardly find here what cpu-coolers fit in this cramped board.
But people are overclocking!
Who can tell from experience what options I have for a cpu cooler?


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvoerman*
> 
> [...]I have been doing some measuring and found the following:
> Between the DrMOS and the RAM there is 9,8 cm space.
> The stock cooler uses 9,3 cm of that width.
> The specs of the tranquillo can be found at http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1681/1/
> The RAM modules (all 4 in use) are 5,7 cm high measured from the MB and 5,0 cm high measured from the insertion point.
> This seems insufficient to actually fit this Tranquillo cooler, because of the RAM.
> Note that I have an P280, so ample space in height.
> 
> MSI does not seem to specify what cpu coolers will typically fit.
> Despite searching in nearly 1000 posts, I can hardly find here what cpu-coolers fit in this cramped board.
> But people are overclocking!
> Who can tell from experience what options I have for a cpu cooler?


Maybe you could check this one Scythe "Grand Kama Cross Rev.B" CPU Cooler ?

I had sth like this one Scythe "Mugen 3 Rev.B" CPU Cooler though it was Scythe Mugen 2 and it was huge cooler I must say, but it fitted quite nice. I had even high profile Patriot RAM sticks and nonetheless it had fitted with slot 3 and 4 occupied.
I can only recommend you Scythe coolers because I know their capabilities during overclocking process.


----------



## macedoneli

it's my first steps

I'm overclocking 955 BE only raised Cpu ratio x18 (3.6Mhz) and cpu VDD 1.3750 could i raise smth else ?

i'm interested: would i raise CPU FSB & CPU NB & HT LINK ? will those give some good result ? and what is best OC for my setup (for 24/7) ?


----------



## cadaver34

Hello !

I m a owner too, of msi 790fx-gd70 ,and I have no problems as far as now !

So I would like to ask , if anyone have done to put 16Gb on board and running without problems ?

I am intent to running multiple os(host) on windows and i need to upgrade from 4 Gb (http://www.memorycusa.com/products/description/4GB_GeIL_DDR3_1333MHz_Value_Dual_Channel_kit-7_7_7_24-PC3_10660/index.html) to 16Gb.

1)Is it better to buy 4 dims of 4Gb each and fill up, all the 4 mobo slots ? or to buy 2 dims of 8Gb each and fill up only the 2 slots of mobo ?

2)has anyone try to expand beyond 16 Gb this msi board ?

3)I have read many posts inside this thread , but not everything about problems rising after installing 16 Gb on this board...

My set up is an AMD Phenom II X4 955 with 4Gb physical memory and ATI 5770 with an Enermax 550 watt psu with 2hdd.
I don't care for today games, as I m playing older games when i have some free time ...









So I m thinking between 2 options :

first: to buy 2 dims of 8 Gb each

second : to buy 4 dims of 4gb each

what are you suggesting me ? which set up could be working without problems ... ?

My bios is running 1.3 version (i haven't flash it yet).

I will be grateful for any help !

Thank you in advance


----------



## cssorkinman

16 gb's is the maximum that is supported by that board. My opinion, 2 x 8 would be better.
Great old board have fun !


----------



## cswimmer

I built using this board originally in '09 using 4gb ram. I now have upgraded to a set of 4x4gb CML16GX3M4A1600C9B DDRIII

I cannot get it to run stable at 1600. I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge about the configuration needed to get this ram to run at the advertised speeds.. or even faster if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## cssorkinman

You have to understand that anything over 1333 mhz is considered an overclock on that setup. Filling all four slots makes it more difficult for the system to run ram at higher speeds.
Can I ask what processor you are using? I'm betting it's C2 revision chip which is less capable than the C3's at getting higher clocks on the ram.
It was my experience that the top speed i could get from my C2 chip with 2X2gb sticks was about 1760 mhz. I never tried filling all 4 slots however. Having said that, you can get about the same performance out of tighter timings anyway .


----------



## cswimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can I ask what processor you are using?


It has a Phenom II 955
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674


----------



## cssorkinman

Is it a c2?
Look in cpuid and it will tell you


----------



## macedoneli

Hi

I want to save power, when i'm in INTERNET or smth else. I tried C&Q but PC is slower.

what can i make ? how can i make little economy ?


----------



## N2Gaming

Cool N Quiet should work just fine. Maybe you need to adjust the System Power Options to Ballanced and have the system run full CPU under intensive apps and run the CPU at 10% while idle. Should work just fine and ramp up when gaming etc etc.

OP I should be under the Had it list


----------



## tvoerman

Hello Cadaver34,

I am running with 16 GB's (max supported by this MB).
It runs fine. (16 GB is great for huge ram disks and the like.)
I have 4x4 GB as I started out with 2x4 GB and added 2x4 GB later when it was getting cheaper.
Note however that having 4 banks of RAM brings the disadvantage that non-stock cpu coolers have even less space to work with than with only 2 banks.
I am still looking at my options for a non-stock cooler as a lot of them simply don't seem to fit in the cramped space.

regards,

Tonio


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Cool N Quiet should work just fine. Maybe you need to adjust the System Power Options to Ballanced and have the system run full CPU under intensive apps and run the CPU at 10% while idle. Should work just fine and ramp up when gaming etc etc.
> OP I should be under the Had it list


thanks for your response

C&Q now i've on AUTO
i set power options to balanced and now as far PC isn't slower.

also i want to ask you about C1E what to do with that ? enable or disable ?


----------



## macedoneli

Yesterday PC almost crashed







) that never happened to me







PC lagged almost stopped working but after 10 sec everything got fine and there was message that driver stopped working or smth like this. how can i test or what can i do to check some errors ?


----------



## wilflare

anyone upgraded from this board?
not sure if i should change to the Asus M597A LE R2.0 and also Windows 8


----------



## tvoerman

CPU cooler that actually fits the MSI 790fx-gd70 with 4x high profile RAM.

As I had a stock cooler for my 955BE rev 2 and I have 4 sticks of
high profile RAM I knew a lot of coolers would simply not fit.

After doing some measuring and reading up on after-market coolers I soon
discovered that finding a cooler that would actually fit and still perform
decent and be somewhat quiet would be a challenge.

For those facing the same quest for a cooler: I have chosen for the
Cooler Master 412Slim as it should fit and it also does in reality.

Mind you that even this small cooler barely fits: I have less than 1 millimeter
free space between the front-fan and the 4th RAM stick!

For those interested in what it brings to replace the stock cooler =>

Idle @ 0.8 GHz with low noise cooling: 18 degrees difference.
stock = 48C and CM412Slim = 30

100% cpu x4 @ 3.2 GHz with maximum cooling: 30 degrees difference.
stock = 72C* and CM412Slim = 42

I Hopes this helps others that may have similar quests.

* Actually I stopped testing at this point since it was already 4 degrees over
the proclaimed boiling point and I noticed a faint burn-smell.


----------



## PuntyMario

I can recommend a fantastic aftermarket cooler for those with ram space problems. The zalman cnps 9900 max. Since the fan is vertical it doesnt need much horizontal space thus wont interfere with ram sticks. With an unlocked 6 core phenom at 3.8 ghz it runs max 38c at full load. Its full copper too a huge plus


----------



## N2Gaming

Sup 790FX-rs Nice board w/lots of options sure wish I did not have to sell mine but it is what it is and life moves on. don't push the 6 cores too much unless you want to witness a splotion in your case. N2 out .02¢


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Sup 790FX-rs Nice board w/lots of options sure wish I did not have to sell mine but it is what it is and life moves on. don't push the 6 cores too much unless you want to witness a splotion in your case. N2 out .02¢


Quite true. I pushed my 1055t very hard on this board (5.3ghz on dry ice) and I was very lucky that it didnt explode. The whole time I was doing it I could hear the board whining.


----------



## oenone

can you please give me overlock settings for ahtlon 2 x4 620 using this mobo

stock is 2.6 ghz i just want it to reach 3.2 ghz

hoping for a positive reply

thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oenone*
> 
> can you please give me overlock settings for ahtlon 2 x4 620 using this mobo
> 
> stock is 2.6 ghz i just want it to reach 3.2 ghz
> 
> hoping for a positive reply
> 
> thanks


You could always try the max fsb feature in bios, to see where it would top out at. Then add a little cpu voltage and up the multiplier. ( it usually lowers the multi to achieve the highest bus frequency possible).

I have a couple of these boards that will hit 350+ on the FSB , a real advantage when working with a locked multiplier chip.
See the validations for my 840 and 1045 in my signature, they were done with the GD-70


----------



## oenone

thanks for the tip

now i have a phenom 2 x4 965 BE

as a processor for this motherboard

planning to oc it from 3.4 ghz to 4.0 ghz


----------



## stupid8000

Ive been running this board for a few years now. I'm looking at upgrading and I'm not really sure if moving to an am3+ is worth it. Will AM3+ be getting replaced soon? would I be better off getting a better CPU for this bored and waiting? I haven't really even played with overclocking yet.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stupid8000*
> 
> Ive been running this board for a few years now. I'm looking at upgrading and I'm not really sure if moving to an am3+ is worth it. Will AM3+ be getting replaced soon? would I be better off getting a better CPU for this bored and waiting? I haven't really even played with overclocking yet.


I hear you. I'm kind of in the same boat.

A while back though I heard of Some 95w Quad core CPU's hitting 2000mhz Ram Speeds. This is really what I" interested in...

So if anyone could recommend a Decent and not overpriced motherboard and which CPU's can do this, I would be greatly appreciative!









Andrew C.


----------



## Kokin

Wish I could recommend something for you guys, but I went straight to an Intel platform after this board. AMD is typically more towards lower RAM speeds but much tighter timings while Intel is the opposite.

If you want a cheap but noticeable upgrade, you'd have to buy an old P67/Z68 motherboard and pair it with an i5 2500K/2550K. While those two items are somewhat dated, they are still quicker than the current AMD offerings for a lot less money.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wish I could recommend something for you guys, but I went straight to an Intel platform after this board. AMD is typically more towards lower RAM speeds but much tighter timings while Intel is the opposite.
> 
> If you want a cheap but noticeable upgrade, you'd have to buy an old P67/Z68 motherboard and pair it with an i5 2500K/2550K. While those two items are somewhat dated, they are still quicker than the current AMD offerings for a lot less money.


Thanks! So what type of Ram Speeds are Intel PC's consistently Hitting?


----------



## Choter

My system
965BE C3
790fx-gd70
2x4gb of Patriot PXD38G1600LLK Viper Extreme Division 2 1600MHz
H100 Cooler with Push/Pull

I was looking for some pointers if anyone can offer some. When I first got my system I OC'd it to 3.9 but I could never get there without setting my Vcore to at least 1.49V and be stable. I had my system running like this for a year or so and have now decided to try and push some more out of it. I followed Gappo's guide . It seems no matter what I do I cannot get it to go to 4Ghz stable unless I use 1.52 volts minimum. My temperatures under 100% load never go above 53C at this setting, and Idle is 35C. Is this typical? I see almost everyone else gets higher clocks at lower volts than I do so I don't know if I should be worried. Another thing I noticed is when I tried finding the max stable of my RAM like his guide says under factory clocks I could achieve 1720Mhz with 1.66V on the memory 1.4 CPU-NB, 1.2 NB, with NB frequency 2580, HT at 2150. That was at timings of 8-9-8-24 1T. As soon as I overclock the CPU, those settings cause problems. If I drop the memory to 1600 Mhz and set it all in AUTO instead of me setting the timings it runs fine never fails any test. So currently it is like this.

CPU Freq 4000.50
FSB 200
CPU NB 2400
HT 2000
Vcore 1.52
CPU-NB 1.4
NB 1.2

RAM at 1600
unganged
1.66V
timings set by auto are 9-11-11-29

One more thing to note if I set the CPU-NB to 2600mhz the computer will only boot from a hard start not a reset that is why I backed down to 2400.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kokin

It sounds like you're simply hitting the limits of your CPU, though it is a bit lower than the average.









My old Phenom II 555 (unlocked to B55/955) could do 4.2GHz at around 1.5V and NB could go as high as 3000MHz+. But the Phenom II 955 I had before that was a complete dud, it could barely go past 3.8GHz and it ran pretty hot.


----------



## Choter

So could my CPU-NB limitation above 2600 having a hard boot issue be from the chip? I found alot of people online who were having the same issue but no real answers as to what they found to get above 2600 NB freq..


----------



## karnold57

I need help setting memory timings using AMD Overdrive. I have installed G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR actually using two of these sets totaling 16GB. The bios sets the mem timings at CAS Lat 11 Memory clock 800 The G Skill memory should be running CAS 9 9-10-9-28 My question is where do I change the settings in AMD Overdrive to 9-10-9-28 to achieve the 1866 as advertised? Any help would be grateful. Thanks

Ken
p.s. I know its about time to upgrade to a newer MSI motherboard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnold57*
> 
> I need help setting memory timings using AMD Overdrive. I have installed G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR actually using two of these sets totaling 16GB. The bios sets the mem timings at CAS Lat 11 Memory clock 800 The G Skill memory should be running CAS 9 9-10-9-28 My question is where do I change the settings in AMD Overdrive to 9-10-9-28 to achieve the 1866 as advertised? Any help would be grateful. Thanks
> 
> Ken
> p.s. I know its about time to upgrade to a newer MSI motherboard.


Good old motherboard.
I'd go ahead and set the timings in bios, should be fine with them at 1600mhz.


----------



## drmrlordx

Sorry for the thread necromancy, but it looks like this is still semi-active, so . . .

I have a working GD70 running a Sempron 140. I need to upgrade to a C3 chip at least, and I've been looking at a lot of the x2 and x3 Athlon IIs for unlockability, or . . . just something better than this single-core chip (it unlocks, but it isn't stable).

Most, if not all of the desirable options require a BIOS newer than my BIOS version, 1.A (or 1.10 according to the boot output).

Will I really need to update to a newer BIOS to get my board to run a C3 Deneb or Propus that has been rebadged as a Rana or Regor? For example, an x3 450 supposedly requires BIOS rev 1.E (I think). Will my board flake out with this chip installed? Or will it simply fail to properly identify the processor but operate normally anyway? I have already bricked one GD70 years ago after a failed flash attempt, and I don't want to go through that again. I simply can not afford to kill this board.

If I *do* need to flash the BIOS, what's the best method available? M-Flash? Make a bootable DOS USB stick and use the tool included with the BIOS file? Winflash? It's been years since I bothered with this board's BIOS.


----------



## Mastiffman

1st. Lets clear the air on this Necromancy word. Necrosis is the actual word referring to death of something.
Necromancy is the worship/ praying to or summoning of dead spirits. The human soul does not float around in limbo after death. If received Jesus Christ as Lord Savoir while living, it will immediately be with the Lord once the physical vessal dies. Otherwise its held in sheol to be judged on judgement day (coming soon based off of current events and prophecy). Necromancy will open one wat are called Legal avenues in ones life and exposed them to Demonic Oppression, influence and if Unsaved, Possession.... all Ghosts, Spirits, Apparitions and Real Paranormal activity is Solely based off of 1 of 3 types of Demons (aka: Fallen Angels, aka: Disembodied spirits.) Warriors (hurting, destruction and movement of physical objects), Oppressors (can mentally and emotionally disturb someones life and well being) and Impersonators (take.complete fulfillment in acting as the spirit of a dead person). Third is possible because demons are assigned to each person by lucifer himself from birth to follow them all day every day for life or until they are rebuked. But either way, by using the name of Jesus Christ to rebuke them forces them to flee! Call upon the name of Jesus Christ!

Lastly, I have found its best to update your BIOS using a flash drive and BIOS flashing tool. I have flashed my BIOS a ridiculous amount of times trying to find the best version this way.

Download the BIOS file onto a flash drive, reboot, flash and let it go. Just dont shut the power off or amything that will disturb the process to avoid mishap and youre good to go.

Andrew C.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*
> 
> 1st. Lets clear the air on this Necromancy word. Necrosis is the actual word referring to death of something.


Yeah gotcha, just using the typical 'net term (thread necro) for responding to an ancient thread that hasn't seen much activity. It's a nefarious way to bring a thread back from the dead.
Quote:


> Lastly, I have found its best to update your BIOS using a flash drive and BIOS flashing tool. I have flashed my BIOS a ridiculous amount of times trying to find the best version this way.


Well yeah, I'm just wondering which tool to use if/when I need to flash this board again. I can't handle another failure. M-Flash seems to have its proponents and critics. I also have an old MSI HQ tool from may 2010 which I haven't looked at in years. It has the Live Update option (no thanks), along with the option to prepare a flash drive for the very activity you described. I think? It's been awhile since I used it.

Another option is to use a separate utility to make the USB bootable and use the flash tool included in the BIOS .zip file.


----------



## stupid8000

Thought I would update from asking a page or so back about upgrading. I ended up upgrading to FM2+. I wish I just kept this board and got the best chip it supported. This was a killer and very stable board.

And for your bios update. If you get a new proc., Just flash it said way above with the old proc and then switch to the new one once BOIS is updated. No "flake out" that way. And if you do brick one you can fix them cheaper then getting a new board.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stupid8000*
> 
> Thought I would update from asking a page or so back about upgrading. I ended up upgrading to FM2+. I wish I just kept this board and got the best chip it supported. This was a killer and very stable board.
> 
> And for your bios update. If you get a new proc., Just flash it said way above with the old proc and then switch to the new one once BOIS is updated. No "flake out" that way. And if you do brick one you can fix them cheaper then getting a new board.


Last time I bricked one, it was beyond recovery (corrupt boot block I think). If that happens again, I'm SOL. I guess I'll just go with the MSI HQ USB boot tool, since it uses a flash executable that seems to be identical to the one distributed with the BIOS packages from MSI's website. Too many M-Flash horror stories out there.


----------



## SwishaMane

People still run this board? Man, both mine died within a year each, so they got trashed. Basic use too, so sad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Last time I bricked one, it was beyond recovery (corrupt boot block I think). If that happens again, I'm SOL. I guess I'll just go with the MSI HQ USB boot tool, since it uses a flash executable that seems to be identical to the one distributed with the BIOS packages from MSI's website. Too many M-Flash horror stories out there.


Did the board just flash 'FF' repeatedly on the diag. LED? If so, thats bish is bricked. I bricked two of these boards and was like "NOPE!" Screw MSI mobos...









I never had an issue with the M-Flash tool. Just with the board randomly dying after 6 months or so... lol


----------



## drmrlordx

I couldn't even get any kind of error codes on the LED. The fans would spin up and nothing. That was ages ago. So what utility did you use when you bricked your two boards? I have time to think things over since I'm still stuck with this Sempron 140 that is dying a slow death.

I still run mine out of necessity. There hasn't been anything more power-hungry than an overclocked Athlon II x4 635 (C2) in there, so the VRMs have never been pushed too hard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Sorry for the thread necromancy, but it looks like this is still semi-active, so . . .
> 
> I have a working GD70 running a Sempron 140. I need to upgrade to a C3 chip at least, and I've been looking at a lot of the x2 and x3 Athlon IIs for unlockability, or . . . just something better than this single-core chip (it unlocks, but it isn't stable).
> 
> Most, if not all of the desirable options require a BIOS newer than my BIOS version, 1.A (or 1.10 according to the boot output).
> 
> Will I really need to update to a newer BIOS to get my board to run a C3 Deneb or Propus that has been rebadged as a Rana or Regor? For example, an x3 450 supposedly requires BIOS rev 1.E (I think). Will my board flake out with this chip installed? Or will it simply fail to properly identify the processor but operate normally anyway? I have already bricked one GD70 years ago after a failed flash attempt, and I don't want to go through that again. I simply can not afford to kill this board.
> 
> If I *do* need to flash the BIOS, what's the best method available? M-Flash? Make a bootable DOS USB stick and use the tool included with the BIOS file? Winflash? It's been years since I bothered with this board's BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> People still run this board? Man, both mine died within a year each, so they got trashed. Basic use too, so sad
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Last time I bricked one, it was beyond recovery (corrupt boot block I think). If that happens again, I'm SOL. I guess I'll just go with the MSI HQ USB boot tool, since it uses a flash executable that seems to be identical to the one distributed with the BIOS packages from MSI's website. Too many M-Flash horror stories out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the board just flash 'FF' repeatedly on the diag. LED? If so, thats bish is bricked. I bricked two of these boards and was like "NOPE!" Screw MSI mobos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had an issue with the M-Flash tool. Just with the board randomly dying after 6 months or so... lol
Click to expand...

If FF flashes in diagnostic led's, clear cmos, power up without any ram installed, power down , place one stick of ram in the number 4 dimm , then when posting hit the delete key to get into bios.

Sounds like something from the tinfoil hatter's guide to cpu troubleshooting, not guarenteed to work in every instance , but I won't argue with it because I've had it work for me before







.
Not sure what is going on, but the behavior is similar to what it does when you use the "max fsb" feature in bios and this breaks the cycle. What can I say, they had a sale on tinfoil hats


----------



## Masquarr

I've owned this motherboard for about four years, now and am looking into upgrading the CPU. I want to get the fastest one that the board supports. I checked the CPU support link in the original post, but it's a dead link. I fished around MSI's website, and found this page. That link implies that the Phenom II X6 Thuban 1090T is the fastest CPU the device supports, but according to Wikipedia, there is one CPU from the same series which is more powerful: the Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition. Has anyone tested that CPU with this MOBO? I'd be sort of suprised if the MOBO accepts every CPU from the Thuban series EXCEPT the 1100T. Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

I think I'd look for a 95 watt thuban like the 1045T that I have. It runs very cool and can run 4.2ghz+ stable on this board.
It's important to remember that your board has some age on it, pushing an X6 will stress it - so make sure you have good airflow over the socket/vrm area.


----------



## drmrlordx

FWIW there is a 95W 1055T that came out after the initial run of Thubans (before the 1100T came out):

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X6%201055T%20-%20HDT55TWFK6DGR%20%28HDT55TWFGRBOX%29.html

Look for HDT55TWFK6DGR, since there's practically no reason to go for the box processor at this point unless it has been sitting unused in its original retail packaging all this time (then you might still get warranty coverage . . . maybe). Anyway, so far as I can tell, it's a binned CPU that represents a better chip at low voltages. The 125W chip can probably handle higher vcore, not that you want to push insane vcore on this particular motherboard.


----------



## trainingmatador

Hi guys, im new here, i got this mobo, but a few weeks ago, my cat trow my computer to the floor (dont ask me how that happen, because i dont know XD), so everything was going good but then somthing exploded on my face, so i check and the cooler(the fan and the cooper and aluminium block was hangin over, i take a look an i saw that the plastic piece that is used to lock the cooler was broken,

Top.jpg 328k .jpg file

Whats the name of that piece? can i get one?
Thanks


----------



## SwishaMane

I dont know if its just me, but the pic seems corrupted. I think you're talking about the socket mounting bracket. Those are cheap and easy to replace. Just hope theres not other damage going on?


----------



## trainingmatador

Facepal, yes is corrupted, buth thanks that was the mounting bracket, how can i find one for the mobo? how shoud i ask, i mean dont thing any bracket would fit.
thanks


----------



## SwishaMane

AM3+ bracket

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA27C15K9408&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-_-pla-_-TV+Mounts-_-9SIA27C15K9408&ef_id=U1Ko8wAAABNBYhFk:20140718002915:s

I might even have a spare I can give you.


----------



## trainingmatador

Thanks bro, i already got one, its a bit diferent but fits nice, i have a recent problem, the green screen in the board the one that makes the post and show the temp its working bad or is broken, i turn on the pc, normal post and then show 36°c then goes to 45°c and then 87°c and remain in 87, but im in the bios looking the real temp and the procesor is in 45, and sistem in 36, so what coud be?, i have already upaded the bios to the last version avaliable on msi page, because when i got the board i when i turn the pc of it still on (only fans and ligths).
My computer specs are:
Well aready know the mobo, but its so amazing i will write its name to make it cooler than eva.

-MSI 790FX-GD70
-AMD Phenom II X6 1055t 2.8Ghz 125W
-12 Gb Ram (i had 16 but i take one for an old pc that i gave to my father)
-1.5Tb HHD Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm
-Sapphire Radeon 4670 HD New Edition 128 bits, 1Gb DDR3

And the case is a Thermaltake Black Armor A9 Mid Tower

Thanks for all the help


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainingmatador*
> 
> Thanks bro, i already got one, its a bit diferent but fits nice, i have a recent problem, the green screen in the board the one that makes the post and show the temp its working bad or is broken, i turn on the pc, normal post and then show 36°c then goes to 45°c and then 87°c and remain in 87, but im in the bios looking the real temp and the procesor is in 45, and sistem in 36, so what coud be?, i have already upaded the bios to the last version avaliable on msi page, because when i got the board i when i turn the pc of it still on (only fans and ligths).
> My computer specs are:
> Well aready know the mobo, but its so amazing i will write its name to make it cooler than eva.
> 
> -MSI 790FX-GD70
> -AMD Phenom II X6 1055t 2.8Ghz 125W
> -12 Gb Ram (i had 16 but i take one for an old pc that i gave to my father)
> -1.5Tb HHD Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm
> -Sapphire Radeon 4670 HD New Edition 128 bits, 1Gb DDR3
> 
> And the case is a Thermaltake Black Armor A9 Mid Tower
> 
> Thanks for all the help


Some BIOSes are known for being a little off. 36C sounds about right for AMD CPUs at idle, 45 is pushing it, but not bad. The 87 MAY be an error code. You'd have to look in the mobo manual, or online. The only error code Im used to on the GD-70 was the FF of death. If you turn your Pc on, and it fails to post and all you see is FF, throw it away. Its toast. 87 sounds like an error tho, like a low level hardware / controller error, not enough to actually black or BSOD the machine.

Look around man.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Some BIOSes are known for being a little off. 36C sounds about right for AMD CPUs at idle, 45 is pushing it, but not bad. The 87 MAY be an error code. You'd have to look in the mobo manual, or online. The only error code Im used to on the GD-70 was the FF of death. If you turn your Pc on, and it fails to post and all you see is FF, throw it away. Its toast. 87 sounds like an error tho, like a low level hardware / controller error, not enough to actually black or BSOD the machine.
> 
> Look around man.


FF isn't always the kiss of death. Sometimes it just means a bum CPU or that something isn't seated correctly. The current x2 220 I have on my GD70 likes to throw an FF code under certain circumstances if my BIOS settings are off while overclocking.

Anyway, code 87 is "Enter setup screen. BIOS setup if needed/ requested" according to the manual.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> FF isn't always the kiss of death. Sometimes it just means a bum CPU or that something isn't seated correctly. The current x2 220 I have on my GD70 likes to throw an FF code under certain circumstances if my BIOS settings are off while overclocking.
> 
> Anyway, code 87 is "Enter setup screen. BIOS setup if needed/ requested" according to the manual.


I had two of these GD-70s, and both were dead as dust when FF popped up. No more MSI for me.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Yeah gotcha, just using the typical 'net term (thread necro) for responding to an ancient thread that hasn't seen much activity. It's a nefarious way to bring a thread back from the dead.
> Well yeah, I'm just wondering which tool to use if/when I need to flash this board again. I can't handle another failure. M-Flash seems to have its proponents and critics. I also have an old MSI HQ tool from may 2010 which I haven't looked at in years. It has the Live Update option (no thanks), along with the option to prepare a flash drive for the very activity you described. I think? It's been awhile since I used it.
> 
> Another option is to use a separate utility to make the USB bootable and use the flash tool included in the BIOS .zip file.


Okay, Gotcha.

Anyhow, yeah I've used all three and I like the Tool within the BIOS themselves. SPO enter the BIOS and then use a USB drive that has the BIOS version you want on it and update from within the BIOS. I've done this a thousand times with no issues. And it's the least work for such a simple task.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*
> 
> Okay, Gotcha.
> 
> Anyhow, yeah I've used all three and I like the Tool within the BIOS themselves. SPO enter the BIOS and then use a USB drive that has the BIOS version you want on it and update from within the BIOS. I've done this a thousand times with no issues. And it's the least work for such a simple task.


I'll keep that in mind, then. For now I "upgraded" from my Sempron 140 to an Athlon II x2 220 which did not require a BIOS update, so that concern has been put off for now, if not forever. I might stick a Zosma or Thuban on this board and make it a backup machine if/when I do finally move to a different platform, but that is not guaranteed, and there's no telling how long from now that will be. But, thanks for your feedback on that.


----------



## trainingmatador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> FF isn't always the kiss of death. Sometimes it just means a bum CPU or that something isn't seated correctly. The current x2 220 I have on my GD70 likes to throw an FF code under certain circumstances if my BIOS settings are off while overclocking.
> 
> Anyway, code 87 is "Enter setup screen. BIOS setup if needed/ requested" according to the manual.


Brrrro, ok but what im suposed to do?, in the bios.
The only times i remember the FF was, bad ram (was wrong placed), bad OC, and no rams (it happens becasue i was exited about the board and i forgot to put the rams







)
I think my pc is going so hot because the cooler, its the amd serial cooler that comes with the processor, its ****ty but works fine now mas readings are 50-51°c, playing crysis warhead 12xx-720 res.
And rendering on blender like 48-50°c, in idle is 28-35°c
Im thinking in get a cooler master H80 (water cooling), ah i forgot to mention







i disabled turbo core because i OC the procesor from 2.8 to 3.3Ghz, maybe that is why is too hot








The only thing that i nevermake work was the oc dial and oc on button, when im in the bios i enable auto oc and the board tries to make oc but it alwasy fail, and restart with the red letters saying "the last oc didnt work".
And when i use the oc dial useng the oc button too doesnt make any diference LOL, this is the only ****ty oc that i ever made







, but well from 2.8 to 3.3 isnt that baid isnt it?,the thing is that i cant find the ram timings. were the hell are they? XD


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainingmatador*
> 
> Brrrro, ok but what im suposed to do?, in the bios.
> The only times i remember the FF was, bad ram (was wrong placed), bad OC, and no rams (it happens becasue i was exited about the board and i forgot to put the rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I think my pc is going so hot because the cooler, its the amd serial cooler that comes with the processor, its ****ty but works fine now mas readings are 50-51°c, playing crysis warhead 12xx-720 res.
> And rendering on blender like 48-50°c, in idle is 28-35°c
> Im thinking in get a cooler master H80 (water cooling), ah i forgot to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i disabled turbo core because i OC the procesor from 2.8 to 3.3Ghz, maybe that is why is too hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that i nevermake work was the oc dial and oc on button, when im in the bios i enable auto oc and the board tries to make oc but it alwasy fail, and restart with the red letters saying "the last oc didnt work".
> And when i use the oc dial useng the oc button too doesnt make any diference LOL, this is the only ****ty oc that i ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but well from 2.8 to 3.3 isnt that baid isnt it?,the thing is that i cant find the ram timings. were the hell are they? XD


Have you disabled everything in the BIOS you dont need? Like if you use an add-on sound card, are you disabling the on-board? Incorrect voltages on any of the voltage settings may be getting picked up by the board as mis-configured. And the DRAM timings menu is in there somewhere. Been years since both my GD-70s crapped out, I couldn't remember where the menu is if you made me. Its there tho, for sure.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trainingmatador*
> 
> Brrrro, ok but what im suposed to do?, in the bios.
> The only times i remember the FF was, bad ram (was wrong placed), bad OC, and no rams (it happens becasue i was exited about the board and i forgot to put the rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I think my pc is going so hot because the cooler, its the amd serial cooler that comes with the processor, its ****ty but works fine now mas readings are 50-51°c, playing crysis warhead 12xx-720 res.
> And rendering on blender like 48-50°c, in idle is 28-35°c
> Im thinking in get a cooler master H80 (water cooling), ah i forgot to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i disabled turbo core because i OC the procesor from 2.8 to 3.3Ghz, maybe that is why is too hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that i nevermake work was the oc dial and oc on button, when im in the bios i enable auto oc and the board tries to make oc but it alwasy fail, and restart with the red letters saying "the last oc didnt work".
> And when i use the oc dial useng the oc button too doesnt make any diference LOL, this is the only ****ty oc that i ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but well from 2.8 to 3.3 isnt that baid isnt it?,the thing is that i cant find the ram timings. were the hell are they? XD


First off, nothing wrong with your OC. I agree that you have temperature problems to an extent, though my idea of an acceptable swing between idle and load is not always realistic. I prefer it to be 10C or less. 15-20C is fairly common with the stock cooler, especially if you're overclocking and overvolting. I agree that you should check your voltages to make sure you aren't pushing more volts than necessary. And all I can say about the OC dial is: do it by hand. Automatic overclocks are not always the best idea (they tend to force too much voltage).

Also, make sure your case airflow is good. Lackluster case airflow can be a huge problem.

RAM timings are between the main block of settings (CPU/HTT speed, core unlock, etc) and the voltage settings. I think it goes main settings, then RAM settings, then Hypertransport settings, then voltage settings.


----------



## arc1880

Not sure if this is the right spot to ask but, I've had my 790FX-GD70 for some time now. I've been putting off on going with an SSD drive, but with all of these sales going around and I've been thinking of pulling the trigger to get one. The only negative is that this board only supports Sata 2 and I've been hearing that to fully take advantage, I would need to go with a Sata 3 board. Would any previous owners of this board recommend a different board that has 2 PCIes at x16? I'm currently running Crossfire setup.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arc1880*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right spot to ask but, I've had my 790FX-GD70 for some time now. I've been putting off on going with an SSD drive, but with all of these sales going around and I've been thinking of pulling the trigger to get one. The only negative is that this board only supports Sata 2 and I've been hearing that to fully take advantage, I would need to go with a Sata 3 board. Would any previous owners of this board recommend a different board that has 2 PCIes at x16? I'm currently running Crossfire setup.


You'll love a fast SSD regardless even if the mobo is SATA 2 . A fast HDD will do about 90 mb/s, a middle of the road SSD will take sata 2 to it's limit of @ 300mb/s. But that only shows part of the advantage of the SSD. I've got several rigs running ssd's with sata 2 including a couple with the GD-70 , they work great.

However , If you are determined to get a new board, my favorite is the MSI 990FXA GD-80 V2, and would recommend it. What processor are you running?


----------



## arc1880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You'll love a fast SSD regardless even if the mobo is SATA 2 . A fast HDD will do about 90 mb/s, a middle of the road SSD will take sata 2 to it's limit of @ 300mb/s. But that only shows part of the advantage of the SSD. I've got several rigs running ssd's with sata 2 including a couple with the GD-70 , they work great.
> 
> However , If you are determined to get a new board, my favorite is the MSI 990FXA GD-80 V2, and would recommend it. What processor are you running?


I only have Phenom II X6 1090T and using two 6850s in Crossfire. I haven't used my desktop in a long time and I just recently dusted the cobwebs off on Monday and just noticed so much loading time. I've been using my laptop extensively for two years. I need to get it defragged and etc. That MSI board you suggested looks mighty tasty lol. Hmmmm. Not really sure what to do now.


----------



## Samoflange

Was this board ever updated to support up to 32GB of ram? I came across a few websites listing that 32GB (specifically G.Skill) was supported and tested to be compatible with this board. I know the official specs say it only supports 16GB total originally. There have been several bios updates that added support to new processors. I am not sure if there was a bios update that increased the support to 32GB. I am curious if anyone has tried 32GB in the MSI 790FX-GD70.


----------



## Samoflange

So my roommate decided to build a new rig. He ended up getting 4x8GB DDR3. I was able to try the RAM he got in my system and can now confirm that the MSI 790FX-GD70 supports 8GB sticks and up to 32GB of RAM. Good news for anyone wanting to extend the life of their system.


----------



## vitamin1

I'm new owner of this mobo and would like to ask if I have correct settings for my cpu and ram (I have a strange feeling that something is not right). Here are my screenshots from cpu-z:










I'd appreciate it very much if somebody could tell me if I need to make some changes in BIOS (now I'm using default settings).


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> I'm new owner of this mobo and would like to ask if I have correct settings for my cpu and ram (I have a strange feeling that something is not right).
> 
> I'd appreciate it very much if somebody could tell me if I need to make some changes in BIOS (now I'm using default settings).


Everything looks right to me. Your core voltage is crazy low for default, which is awesome. You may have a "golden chip", so to speak. Or maybe you've got CnQ running and that's making it trend low? Your clockspeed isn't reduced, so my guess is CnQ is disabled or just not doing anything here. You tried unlocking it yet?


----------



## vitamin1

Actually my core voltage isn't very low according to cpu-world. This cpu (240e) is listed as 1.1V - 1.35V so main is near upper limit. And my second question would be - dram freq. - isn't it too low?

p.s.
I'm not running any CnQ app (or any similar one).


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> Actually my core voltage isn't very low according to cpu-world. This cpu (240e) is listed as 1.1V - 1.35V so main is near upper limit. And my second question would be - dram freq. - isn't it too low?
> 
> p.s.
> I'm not running any CnQ app (or any similar one).


cpu world lists a voltage range based on CnQ behavior. 1.35v is the standard voltage for the chip when it is running at full speed (which, in the case of the 240, is 2.8 ghz). 1.312 is well below what it "should" be running for that speed. You, sir, are undervolting.

DDR3-1066 is the normal default memory speed for budget chips like the Athlon II x2. You can select other RAM settings in your BIOS as your DIMMs allow. The GD70 allows up to DDR3-1600 at stock htt. Raising your htt can get you even more memory speed, if your DIMMs and IMC can handle it.


----------



## vitamin1

Thank you very much for your reply and all explanations regarding my cpu and ram. It's good to hear that my mobo is using correct settings on auto config I'm not gonna ocing my pc so leave it as it's now since everything seems to work fine. Once again many thanks for your help.


----------



## macedoneli

Hi guys

I own this mobo already 3 year and i didn't have any problem, but now 1-2 month i've booting problems, PC tries but can't always start

now i want to try Clr CMOS and also is there any chance MB Battery is the cause of this ? can i buy and replace it with this ?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I own this mobo already 3 year and i didn't have any problem, but now 1-2 month i've booting problems, PC tries but can't always start
> 
> now i want to try Clr CMOS and also is there any chance MB Battery is the cause of this ? can i buy and replace it with this ?


This battery is fine for motherboards in deed. However, when the battery is the problem, you usually have BIOS losing settings and "forgetting" the time and date. When you have boot problems, the most common causes are : motherboard and power supply, followed by hard disk.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This battery is fine for motherboards in deed. However, when the battery is the problem, you usually have BIOS losing settings and "forgetting" the time and date. When you have boot problems, the most common causes are : motherboard and power supply, followed by hard disk.


Then how to find out if it's PSU problem or motherboard ? yesterday all night i was trying to turn on pc


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> Then how to find out if it's PSU problem or motherboard ? yesterday all night i was trying to turn on pc


1) You should post the link of the video you PMed me, so that others can see it too.

2) My guess, is that it is either the motherboard or PSU dying or there is a short circuit. To eliminate the possibility of short circuit: Take everything out of the computer. Place the motherboard on its cardboard box or a wooden surface (or other non conductive surface). Install CPU, CPU Cooler, GPU, 1 RAM stick. Nothing else. To power on the motherboard, pass the tip of a screwdriver over the pin area of the motherboard (only touch the pins, not the motherboard surface). If it runs, means you have a short somewhere. If it doesn't run, then you need to troubleshoot. You must borrow from a friend his PSU and test or bring your motherboard to his and use his PSU. This way you eliminate the PSU as cause. To see if it's the motherboard, you must swap motherboards or test your CPU and RAM to another computer.

Unfortunately, there are no magical means to diagnose these situations, at least that i know of.

Again, please post the youtube video here in the forum, so that others can see it. Maybe someone wiil get a better idea than me and will be in position to help you more.

PS.: A more remote possibility, is that the problem is the cable or the PCB of the case itself. I had that happen in a brand new case. Again, this is eliminated by powering the mobo outside the case using screwdriver. But most probably it's either motherboard or PSU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> Then how to find out if it's PSU problem or motherboard ? yesterday all night i was trying to turn on pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You should post the link of the video you PMed me, so that others can see it too.
> 
> 2) My guess, is that it is either the motherboard or PSU dying or there is a short circuit. To eliminate the possibility of short circuit: Take everything out of the computer. Place the motherboard on its cardboard box or a wooden surface (or other non conductive surface). Install CPU, CPU Cooler, GPU, 1 RAM stick. Nothing else. To power on the motherboard, pass the tip of a screwdriver over the pin area of the motherboard (only touch the pins, not the motherboard surface). If it runs, means you have a short somewhere. If it doesn't run, then you need to troubleshoot. You must borrow from a friend his PSU and test or bring your motherboard to his and use his PSU. This way you eliminate the PSU as cause. To see if it's the motherboard, you must swap motherboards or test your CPU and RAM to another computer.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are no magical means to diagnose these situations, at least that i know of.
> 
> Again, please post the youtube video here in the forum, so that others can see it. Maybe someone wiil get a better idea than me and will be in position to help you more.
> 
> PS.: A more remote possibility, is that the problem is the cable or the PCB of the case itself. I had that happen in a brand new case. Again, this is eliminated by powering the mobo outside the case using screwdriver. But most probably it's either motherboard or PSU.
Click to expand...

No need for the screwdriver trick, it has an onboard power button







.

Though it sounds like a psu problem, the Tagan you have has good reviews etc. so I'm leaning towards the motherboard starting to have troubles. One question, did you recently move the rig?

I've built 100+ rigs using MSI motherboards in the last 13 + years , of those only 4 have went down. One of which was a GD-70 that had an N520 hanging off of it, eventually breaking something in the socket area- hot cold flex or damage from moving was probably the culprit. I could make it run by applying slight upward pressure on the HSF using zip-ties. It ran for about 6 months like that before I had to finally RMA it. * about 3 years old too coincidentally*. The other 3 were caused by 1. corrupt bios ( beta for 990fxa gd-65) 2. lightning strike ( still runs but NIC and onboard sound are nerfed), and old age ( caps leaking due to old age = k-7 delta ISLR) managed to replace them and it's back in business







.

Good luck, great boards - just starting to get a little long in the tooth.


----------



## macedoneli

I don't know what to do, couldn't get PSU or MB to test my parts

I had booting problem but now after working some hours pc turns off immediately, PSU and MB no light or anything else, as i remember on MB reset and power button always were green now it's not :\ only MB temp is lighted

only way to start pc is to give it time like 1 hour PSU turned on and then it's working 99%, is there any chance how to quickly turn on pc ?


----------



## macedoneli

Hello again guys

i tried other psu and it worked, there was not any problem with booting or shut down with pins(it's problem with my psu)

now i tried to boot pc with shorting pins (with screwdriver) reset sw +, reset sw - and power sw -, then just on power pins and it has started but was really hard


----------



## macedoneli

When i plug 24pin connector on MB it starts up itself, all leds are turned on, video card cooler spins, but cpu cooler not and no display of course.
no reaction on buttons or pins, i tried psu of my friend and situation is same

So MB is dead ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> When i plug 24pin connector on MB it starts up itself, all leds are turned on, video card cooler spins, but cpu cooler not and no display of course.
> no reaction on buttons or pins, i tried psu of my friend and situation is same
> 
> So MB is dead ?


Most likely

Try clearing cmos etc.

EDIT : if the "find max fsb" option is enabled in bios it will behave in that manner , clearing cmos may do the trick, but I'd be surprised if it isn't a vrm or socket problem.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Most likely
> 
> Try clearing cmos etc.
> 
> EDIT : if the "find max fsb" option is enabled in bios it will behave in that manner , clearing cmos may do the trick, but I'd be surprised if it isn't a vrm or socket problem.


it seems all PC is dead














i tried everything and last i tried paper clip trick on 8 pin cpu power and seems i damaged cpu too








i tried my cpu on different MB and not even booting bios or smth...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Most likely
> 
> Try clearing cmos etc.
> 
> EDIT : if the "find max fsb" option is enabled in bios it will behave in that manner , clearing cmos may do the trick, but I'd be surprised if it isn't a vrm or socket problem.
> 
> 
> 
> it seems all PC is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried everything and last i tried paper clip trick on 8 pin cpu power and seems i damaged cpu too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried my cpu on different MB and not even booting bios or smth...
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, there is a great deal on an 8320e for $120 and an MSI 990fxa GD-65 for $59 after rebate at newegg right now if you are looking for great performance at a reasonable price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130677

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113376&cm_re=8320e-_-19-113-376-_-Product


----------



## karnold57

I have 16 GB of G.Skill Sniper memory running in my MSI 790FX-GD70 at 1600. It is DDR3-1866 PC3-14900 4096MB x 4 CL9-10-9-28 1.5V. My question is how do I get it to run at that spd? Is this memory acceptable for this board?
F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR is the G.Skill memory number.
Thanks.


----------



## drmrlordx

It's going to depend on your processor's IMC. If you have an old C2-stepping chip, then probably not. Official support for DDR3 does not exceed DDR3-1600 so you will have to raise your htt some before you can reach DDR3-1866.

The highest I ever got with a C3-stepping chip was ~DDR3-1840. That was using some old Pi Black DDR3-2200 CAS10 memory. I had better luck running it at DDR3-1600 CAS6. If you have an R0 chip like Thuban or Zosma, you may actually be able to reach DDR3-2000 assuming your RAM is cooperative.


----------



## jakehowe2004

Sorry if my Question / Help is answered already...

I updated the bios through USB, and the standard way of Updating (NON-USB) also.

BIOS version I updated to was - 1.H
Problem is that BIOS is still showing 1.7 version...

I cannot figure out why in anyway it will not show new version???

Any info will help... ty.

CPU: Phenom II x4 955 - just encase anyone was wondering.


----------



## drmrlordx

Sounds like you may have BIOS Flash Protection enabled. I'm pretty sure you can't actually flash the BIOS with that on. That should have thrown up all kinds of errors when you tried flashing though.


----------



## jakehowe2004

Bios protection was disabled...

But it's still showing the 1.7 bios...
I still cannot figure this out...

I would like to have the latest update to make sure all fixes are applied.

Any info will help thanks everyone.

(UPDATE INFO)
I went into the bios to M-Flash
and seen that the backup name showing
was 1.H bios... so now I have no idea whats going on...

MSI website:
I went to CPU compatibility page.
Shows my cpu but showing 1.E bios....?
Does it matter what CPU you need to update the bios to?
Or can I have the 1.H bios ....?


----------



## drmrlordx

BIOS 1.H should cover everything. I did hear vague rumblings some time ago that people had some problems with 1.H but I do not know that your problem is related to whatever it is that was allegedly wrong with 1.H.

Is there some reason you need a newer BIOS? Are you going to use a Thuban or Zosma CPU? If so, this is what I recommend:

Install your new CPU
If it does not work, reinstall your current x4 955 and flash to BIOS rev. 1.G instead of 1.H, try again

If THAT doesn't work, you should assume that there may be something wrong with the board in hardware (possibly a faulty ROM chip). I'm assuming the board is no longer under warranty.


----------



## ydna666

Hi, has anyone found an effective way (not water-cooling) to cool the north bridge on this mobo?


----------



## drmrlordx

The Northbridge on Stars chips is on-die. It's not on the motherboard. Surely you're talking about something else?


----------



## ydna666

Sorry, typing too fast and posting. The VRM heatsink.


----------



## cabdik

Hello everybody.. i'm new in this forum, but i'm not new in PC's....!!!!!









i need your experience with this MOBO..!!

as you can see in my signature, i have 790FX-GD70 in my HTPC, with an Unlocked (X4), Phenom II X3 720 BE. a few days ago, i bought my new SSD, an OCZ ARC 100 240GB. i installed it yesterday, and here i need your help. i want to enable the AHCI mode for SSD, and i also want to install Windows 8.1 64bit.

so, my questions are:

1 how do i enable the AHCI MODE? and
2 after installing 8.1 64bit, do i need drivers for chipset, LAN, Audio etc...?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Sorry, typing too fast and posting. The VRM heatsink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Sorry, typing too fast and posting. The VRM heatsink.


Try remounting the heatsink, then just make sure that you have plenty of airflow over it and the southbridge. It even helps to place a fan on the backside of the board , placing the airflow directly on the socket and to where the vrms are soldered to the board.


----------



## ydna666

Hi thansk for the reply. Reseated the heatsink a ew years ago and it dropped the temps by a fair bit. Are there any active cooling solution to the heatsink side?

Do you mean attaching a fan to the reverse of the motherboard>?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Hi thansk for the reply. Reseated the heatsink a ew years ago and it dropped the temps by a fair bit. Are there any active cooling solution to the heatsink side?
> 
> Do you mean attaching a fan to the reverse of the motherboard>?


Not that are made specifically for that application that I am aware of, but that heatsink is pretty big if you can get it to make good contact and plop a fan over it , it should cool fairly well.

This http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4795746&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&scid=scplp661341&gclid=CMmak7SSvcUCFZaFaQodVAIACw works very well over the VRM's on my 990 fxa GD80 ( actually attaches to the heatsink ) and will match the color scheme of your particular board.

And yes, I do mean attach a fan to the back side of the motherboard or inside the case to get some air moving over the solder points of the VRM's as well as the socket itself (the pcb on the 790FX is a little thin to be honest, keeping it as cool as possible can help stave off trouble). It makes a fairly big difference- especially for guys running big clocks on 8 core Vishera's.


----------



## ydna666

Thanks for your reply. I'll look into getting this. Are you sure this board can take the 8 core Vishera's? (... I thought this board could only take a 1100T Thuban max)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'll look into getting this. Are you sure this board can take the 8 core Vishera's? (... I thought this board could only take a 1100T Thuban max)


I should have been more clear about that, no the 790fx will not accept any Vishera. I was referring to how the fan on the backside of AM3+ boards helps cpu and socket temps on rigs running the high power draw 8 core chips.


----------



## ydna666

Ok thanks, got you now. I'll look into the fan solutions for the heatsink and reverse side


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Ok thanks, got you now. I'll look into the fan solutions for the heatsink and reverse side


The fan from the stock heatsink of your 1100 might work nicely on the socket area. That's what I am using on my CHV-Z/8370 rig in stryker case.


----------



## drmrlordx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Sorry, typing too fast and posting. The VRM heatsink.


Oh okay. I'll add my solution:

1). Remove side of case
2). Buy $25 Honeywell desk fan (Vornado knockoff, it's got a stator vane)
3). Run fan on "high" setting while pointed in the general direction of the motherboard at point-blank range
4). ???
5). Profit!

(I haven't gotten to step 5 yet, still stuck on 4)

Seriously, the Honeywell fan cooled my VRM, RAM, Southbridge, and uh stuff. I just retired the fan 'cuz it was making a hideous squeeking noise after about 6 years of service. Got a new one for $17 that is slightly bigger. Same basic design though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Sorry, typing too fast and posting. The VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay. I'll add my solution:
> 
> 1). Remove side of case
> 2). Buy $25 Honeywell desk fan (Vornado knockoff, it's got a stator vane)
> 3). Run fan on "high" setting while pointed in the general direction of the motherboard at point-blank range
> 4). ???
> 5). Profit!
> 
> (I haven't gotten to step 5 yet, still stuck on 4)
> 
> Seriously, the Honeywell fan cooled my VRM, RAM, Southbridge, and uh stuff. I just retired the fan 'cuz it was making a hideous squeeking noise after about 6 years of service. Got a new one for $17 that is slightly bigger. Same basic design though.
Click to expand...

If you don't mind the noise, and have the desk space it works very well. I remember benching with an IGP and using that same solution , the result??? about a 20 C reduction in temps on the IGP - lol.


----------



## drmrlordx

Sweet. Gotta love them IGPs. I was stuck with one for years on my Abit nf-m2 nView.

Yeah it's noisy, but not compared to the two ~100 cfm fans on my HSF (a Delta and a Nidec Servo). Eh, what's that sonny!?!?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmrlordx*
> 
> Sweet. Gotta love them IGPs. I was stuck with one for years on my Abit nf-m2 nView.
> 
> Yeah it's noisy, but not compared to the two ~100 cfm fans on my HSF (a Delta and a Nidec Servo). Eh, what's that sonny!?!?


a tiny bit loud?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2304153_cssorkinmanocn_3dmark06_geforce_8200_igp_1597_marks

Probably my proudest moment as an OCN member. The points it scored in the Team cup ended up being the difference between 1st and second place in the world







.


----------



## drmrlordx

heh, at least you weren't running one of those 200+ cfm Delta monstrosities. Nice work on the 3dmark score regardless.


----------



## FlawleZ

What's the newest video card anyone here has been able to run? Having a bit of trouble getting my GD70 to post with an HD7870.


----------



## drmrlordx

Umm, my GD-70 is long since retired, but I have an older MSI board (K9A2 Platinum) running Hawaii cards in a mining configuration.

So

An R9 390?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What's the newest video card anyone here has been able to run? Having a bit of trouble getting my GD70 to post with an HD7870.


Would that happen to be a gigabyte card? just curious.

I think the newest card I have had on a GD 70 is a 7970 but I'm sure I haven't tried anything newer.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What's the newest video card anyone here has been able to run? Having a bit of trouble getting my GD70 to post with an HD7870.


I used an Asus 7850 until it failed so I don't see any reason for the 7870 to not work.


----------



## perforatedpaper

currently running R9 280X with no problems


----------



## magna224

I miss my 790FX. It was really awesome. The best motherboard I've ever owned.


----------



## warpuck

I play Mass Effect Andromeda with these settings and a modified R9 285 with a windforce 7870 cooler OC'd to 1090. There are no problems with CPU or GPU heat.
It is still in a Raidmax Smilodon case and using a Cooler Master 612.
I am also waiting on CM to make a AM4 bracket for one of these 612s. I don't see why it should not fit as well as it does on this board. NO vid card, memory or VRM heat sink clearance problems and it is more than adequate for the 8350 at these settings.
It will fit a Sabertooth 990FX was using that until the CMOS bricked. This GD70 will be the final resting place for the 8350.
I will probably retire this to a home server with 32 GB ECC ram installed and slow it down to 1333 when I finally do a Ryzen build. As soon as i figure out what motherboard I am going to use.

hwinfoshop.jpg 323k .jpg file


----------



## ydna666

Hi wondering if anyone is still running with the 790fx-gd70?

Also bit of a mad question, could this mobo take a pci m.2 adapter and run a fast m.2 on the board?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> Hi wondering if anyone is still running with the 790fx-gd70?
> 
> Also bit of a mad question, could this mobo take a pci m.2 adapter and run a fast m.2 on the board?


I have retired mine ( 3 ) from daily usage, but I still get them out to hotrod some of my locked multiplier chips.

I have no idea about the m2 question though.... sorry.


----------



## ydna666

Thanks, does anyone else know if a m.2 pci adapter can work on this board?


----------



## majin death

I still use mine, works great, I'm upgrading to a 1035t, a 750ti, and more RAM.
Anyone got a line on live links for a updated BIOS?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin death*
> 
> I still use mine, works great, I'm upgrading to a 1035t, a 750ti, and more RAM.
> Anyone got a line on live links for a updated BIOS?


https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/790FXGD70.html


----------



## Slavens

FlawleZ said:


> What's the newest video card anyone here has been able to run? Having a bit of trouble getting my GD70 to post with an HD7870.


I've been running an RX580 for about a month now. 

My 790FX has been my main rig since I picked it up 'open box' from Newegg back in '09.
It's running a Phenom II X3 with 4th core unlocked @3gHz on air cooling and no voltage tweaks.

I'm looking for that "OCZ beta BOIS" mentioned in the OP...


----------



## Slavens

OK, now I have a stupid question:


Early on in this thread, people are talking about bios versions "1.3" & "beta 1.46". I have the latest one I could find on MSI's site, and it's "1.17"


Do they have a moronic numbering system, or am I missing something here?


----------



## nicoliani

Finaly upgraded 6 months ago, and even could this popular board sold on eBay for a nice price.

Went for the MSI Z370 GAMING PLUS, and I'm very happy with it. MSI all the way.


----------



## phurtive

Can anyone help me? I built my AMD rig in 2009 with an X4 945 and thought it would be nice to upgrade to an 1100T after all these years. So I bought one on eBay, updated to the latest BIOS, installed the 1100T, but was unable to POST. I went through the process of elimination. I booted with as little as possible, just 1 stick of RAM, no video card, and no drives or peripherals but no matter what all I got was an error code "FF". I am baffled as I thought this was a compatible CPU. Also, I replaced the CMOS battery and cleared the CMOS using both the button and the jumper, just to be sure. I even tried leaving the battery out for 2 hours. Same "FF" code no matter what. I tried re-mounting the 1100T twice, in case it was a bad mount, which would be odd. Also made sure the power connectors were good and tight, and reconnected them a couple times too, both the 24-pin and 8-pin. No luck. Put my 945 back in and booted up instantly. I do not see any bent pins and it is my understanding dead CPUs are quite rare, so what gives? Did this dude on eBay sell me a dead CPU or what? Seems unlikely. So what is going on here?

In regards to the BIOS update, I used the .EXE method. Is that ever an issue? Seems like it updated fine from within Windows. Should I try the manual approach before opening a dispute on this? Or any other suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

phurtive said:


> Can anyone help me? I built my AMD rig in 2009 with an X4 945 and thought it would be nice to upgrade to an 1100T after all these years. So I bought one on eBay, updated to the latest BIOS, installed the 1100T, but was unable to POST. I went through the process of elimination. I booted with as little as possible, just 1 stick of RAM, no video card, and no drives or peripherals but no matter what all I got was an error code "FF". I am baffled as I thought this was a compatible CPU. Also, I replaced the CMOS battery and cleared the CMOS using both the button and the jumper, just to be sure. I even tried leaving the battery out for 2 hours. Same "FF" code no matter what. I tried re-mounting the 1100T twice, in case it was a bad mount, which would be odd. Also made sure the power connectors were good and tight, and reconnected them a couple times too, both the 24-pin and 8-pin. No luck. Put my 945 back in and booted up instantly. I do not see any bent pins and it is my understanding dead CPUs are quite rare, so what gives? Did this dude on eBay sell me a dead CPU or what? Seems unlikely. So what is going on here?
> 
> In regards to the BIOS update, I used the .EXE method. Is that ever an issue? Seems like it updated fine from within Windows. Should I try the manual approach before opening a dispute on this? Or any other suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


What bios version are you on? I think you need D or later for thubans .


----------



## phurtive

cssorkinman said:


> What bios version are you on? I think you need D or later for thubans .


The boot screen shows this version information:
A7577AMS V1.5 083109

However, I installed the latest one from the website, version 1.H
It gave me the 7577v1H.zip which I extracted and opted to install using the .EXE method so I ran it in Windows using the file named AFUD4310.EXE. It seemed to install fine with no errors.

But now that I look at it I do see it says V1.5 on boot up?
Do you think the BIOS update did not work using the .EXE method within Windows?
Shouldn't the POST screen show V1.H or is this perhaps referring to something else?


----------



## cssorkinman

phurtive said:


> The boot screen shows this version information:
> A7577AMS V1.5 083109
> 
> However, I installed the latest one from the website, version 1.H
> It gave me the 7577v1H.zip which I extracted and opted to install using the .EXE method so I ran it in Windows using the file named AFUD4310.EXE. It seemed to install fine with no errors.
> 
> But now that I look at it I do see it says V1.5 on boot up?
> Do you think the BIOS update did not work using the .EXE method within Windows?
> Shouldn't the POST screen show V1.H or is this perhaps referring to something else?


It may not have flashed properly , but I'd go ahead and restart it a few times to see if it shows up as the one you flashed to in cpu-z


----------



## phurtive

cssorkinman said:


> It may not have flashed properly , but I'd go ahead and restart it a few times to see if it shows up as the one you flashed to in cpu-z


Dude you're awesome. Posting from my new 1100T  I could have sworn the BIOS were updated but when I checked the version like you said it was still V1.5 so it must not have flashed properly doing it through Windows. So instead I did it through the BIOS setup using MFLASH. Literally used a floppy disk to do it because MFLASH only finds the files if it is FAT file system and I didn't want to format my thumb drives from NTFS to FAT since they have important stuff on them. I knew that floppy drive would have a use at some point. Appreciate the help! Can't wait to run some benchmarks. Idling at 23c on air. It idles like 12c cooler than my 945 despite 2 more cores. Impressive!


----------



## cssorkinman

phurtive said:


> Dude you're awesome. Posting from my new 1100T  I could have sworn the BIOS were updated but when I checked the version like you said it was still V1.5 so it must not have flashed properly doing it through Windows. So instead I did it through the BIOS setup using MFLASH. Literally used a floppy disk to do it because MFLASH only finds the files if it is FAT file system and I didn't want to format my thumb drives from NTFS to FAT since they have important stuff on them. I knew that floppy drive would have a use at some point. Appreciate the help! Can't wait to run some benchmarks. Idling at 23c on air. It idles like 12c cooler than my 945 despite 2 more cores. Impressive!



Glad you got it working . 

That board is getting pretty long in the tooth, keep an eye on vrm temps - those 6 cores can take a lot of power when you start pushing them. I've tripped the overcurrent protection on a 650 watt psu pushing an X6 past 4 ghz - pretty scary for a few moments.
Also Thubans don't seem to tolerate voltage as well as the phenoms. 

Should see better memory overclocks on the thuban , have fun!


----------



## madbilly

Hi fellow 799FX-GD70 owners! (those of you that are left!),

I was wondering what utilities you are using to monitor and tweak your boards now considering that none of the MSI utilities which support the board work under Windows 10 and even AMD Overdrive is now unsupported (and not working properly for me)?

Cheers ????


----------



## cssorkinman

madbilly said:


> Hi fellow 799FX-GD70 owners! (those of you that are left!),
> 
> I was wondering what utilities you are using to monitor and tweak your boards now considering that none of the MSI utilities which support the board work under Windows 10 and even AMD Overdrive is now unsupported (and not working properly for me)?
> 
> Cheers ????


Welcome! 

I'm afraid I don't have a solution to the windows 10 issue with overdrive or control center . The only thought I would offer is to try using windows 7 compatibility mode to run Overdrive.

The good news is that between solid bios overclocking options and the fsb knob on the board - it's pretty easy to tweak without using software. 

Set max FSB is a great tool in bios if you've never tried it.


----------

